# ****September Stars!!**** - 119 Babies Born!!



## Fish&Chips

Welcome to the Third Trimester!

So here are all the EDD for our September Stars. If you need me to amend or add your date, just make your request in the thread.

When your LO is born, let me know their name, birthday and weight and I will add that to the front page.

Good luck to you all!! lol! :hugs:

We won't forget the other September Stars that have been lost along our journey. We will miss them all.

****September Stars****

**1ST SEP**

:pink: Drazic>3 :pink: Melody Izabelle Born 5th Sept weighing 8lb 1oz
Amy_T 
:pink: Penguin77 :pink: Ana Lois Jones born on the 26th August weighing 8lb4.5oz
2010mummy
Veronica000 :pink:
pinkribbon :blue:
page3modella
:blue: lauraperrysan :blue: Dawson Brian Born 2nd Sept weighing 9lb 9oz
Rayven
:blue: jenos :blue: Joel Samuel Born 10th Sept weighing 8lbs 6oz
TeresaG :yellow:
:pink: AngelzTears :pink: - Has had her little girl! Just waiting for the details.
babies2010
:blue: BoBo14 :blue: Theo Stewart born 2nd Sept weighing 8lb 12oz 
:blue: Danielle K :blue: Henry Dennis Born 13th Sept weighing 7lbs 12oz

**2ND SEP**

:blue: Fish & Chips :blue: Harry William born on 9th September weighing 9lb
:pink: Emzywemzy :pink: Holly Marie Barnes born on 14th August weighing 7lb 9oz 
:pink: MamaBird :pink: Peyton Sofia born on 22nd August weighing 6lbs 11oz
gde78 :pink:
MrsC71
:blue: Teeny Weeny :blue: Riley Beau Fuller born on 31st August weighing 8lb 5oz 
sassybaby
:blue: apaton :blue: Eoghan Wallace Paton born on 6th Sept weighing 8lb 5 oz
butterfly812
:pink: JodieVN :pink: Hermione born on 24th August weighing 7lb 13
:pink: Hajis-sweetie :pink: Bikita Rose born 3rd Sept weighing 7lb 9oz 
curioser_5 :pink:
GossipGirl :blue:
:blue: Mummy2Asher :blue: Tristan born on the 23rd August 
GypsyDancer :blue:
:blue: janeydee :blue: Alfie born on the 13th August weighing 5lb 14oz
:blue: spacecadet :blue: Oliver Ivan born 13th Sept weighing 7lb 13oz

**3RD SEP**

:pink: LittleAurora :pink: Amelia Rose born on the 5th August weighing 5lb 7oz
Wanting1more
jelly baby16
danielsmum
:pink: Blob :pink: Rosalie Hope Born 9th Sept weighing 8lbs 9oz
JustmeupNorth
MissO :blue:
:blue: cat81 :blue: Thomas James Slater born 20th July weighing 5lb 2oz
Iris
:blue: Cantthink :blue: Euen born 2nd September weighing 8 lb 
:blue: Caezzybe :blue: Logan Gilleas Prior born 25th August weighing 6lb 13oz

**4TH SEP**

Mikiec :angel:
Kessutripp :pink:
Bonnie_Parker
kristys8096
:pink: shorman :pink: Caitlin Rose Johnston born 14th August weighing 7lbs 2oz
:pink: elmaxie :pink: Hannah Louise Clark born 27th August weighing 9lbs 11 oz
lillybells :yellow:
tiggy
:pink: mumto5 :pink: Summer born 28th August weighing 7lb 3oz
stephholloway :blue:
:blue: rockyraccoon :blue: Mackenzie Benjamin Jacob Noel Born 25th Aug Weighing 6lbs 13oz

**5TH SEP**

MrsMils :yellow:
:pink: Spelmanmommy :pink: Maddisyn-Rae Nicole Rivers born on 16th August
:pink: Louise3512uk :pink: Lilia Rose Floyd born on 6th August weighiing 6lb 11oz
jennie-jack
teens&twins (twins) :pink: :pink:
:blue: Daisybell :blue: Ollie Born 11th Sept weighing 8lbs 8oz
lkb21 :pink:

**6TH SEP**

Baylioomy :blue:
:pink: hunnycat :pink: Edie Marie born September 1st weighing 6 lbs 8 oz
elixir :pink:
mommywannabe
J_K_L
MrsKeene :pink:
:pink:limpetsmum :pink: Amelia Ciera born 21st Sept weighing 7lbs 9oz
Maybebabee :yellow:
R&JBabybean :blue:
:pink: JB'sBabyBoogy :pink: Sadie Renee born on September 1st weighing 7lbs 9oz
Bexii88
terri21 :blue:
:blue: Kelloggz187 :blue: Joseph Thomas Watson born on Thursday 16th September at 4:10pm, weighing 9lb 1oz
MummyToo2 :pink:

**7TH SEP**

Cathers
:pink: Choc1985 :pink: Izzy-Mai born on 26th August weighing 6lb15oz.
:pink: Caezzybe :pink: A little girl born on 25th August - just waiting for the details 
ladylinkth 
:blue: Brownsie :blue: Tyler Browning born on 28th August weighing 7lb 4oz
kalou1972
butterbaby76
LeesaBee
:blue: lilbumpblue :blue: James Cooper Seamark born 21st September weighing 6lb 8oz
kittykitty :blue:

**8TH SEP**

Heavenx
Jenttc#2
xXxSIANxXx
mama2connor
:blue: MissDX :blue: A little boy born on the 3rd Sept weighing 8lb 9oz
:pink: berkeley130 :pink: Elsa Lily born 22nd Sept weighing 3970g
:pink: becs0375 :pink: Hope alethia born 20th Sept weighing 8lb 12ozs
Finallymyturn
:blue: lilia :blue: Charlie-Jack born on 4th Sept weighing 7lb9oz

**9TH SEP**

:blue: Zo23 :blue: Wyatt Robert born on the 13th August weighing 5 lbs 15oz
hshucksmith
Babylicious
QueSeraSera
:blue: Charlii Lou :blue: Lucas Joseph born on 8th September weighing 6lb 2oz
becs0375
:pink: Newly_Wed :pink: Amy born on the 23rd August weighing 7lb 11oz
:blue: Manchester_Lu :blue: Noah Jacob Born 8th Sept weighing 8lb 3oz
bumpynchan
:pink: _LauraK1982_ :pink: Olivia Rose born on 3rd Sept weighing 6lb 5ozs
stefni_x
:blue: Cafferine :blue: Reuben Thomas born 22nd Sept weighing 9lb2oz 

**10TH SEP** 

Bumber
Butterbaby76
:blue: Bump2be :blue: Owen Born 1st Sept weighing 8lbs 6oz
Mommy2baby2
:pink: x-amy-x :pink: Darcie Helena Sivewright born 27th May 2010 at 24+6 weeks weighing 1lbs 5oz. Sweet dreams little angel.
pigginteacher
aread
:blue: SRTBaby :blue: Simon Born 10th Sept weight unknown
:blue: Sayuri :blue: Malakye Kameron Thomas born on 19th Sept, weight unknown
:blue: benandbean :blue: A little boy born 26th August weighing 5lb 10oz
:pink: bethx :pink: Carla Amelia born 14th Sept weighing 7 lbs 14 oz

**11TH SEP**

R&Jbabybean :blue:
Charliemarina
Lexi_Love305
Piperhalliwel
:pink: chachadada :pink: Shayah born on 18th sept weighing 7pounds 1 oz
:pink: noodle79 :pink: Autumn Rose born on 25th Sept, weight unknown
meggabear
:blue: Asher :blue: Samuel James Ashton born on the 25th August weighing 7lb 13oz
Charlii Lou :blue:
mama.bear :pink:

**12TH SEP**

BobbyB
geelove
Jen2010
Hellodoris
:pink: opticalillus5 :pink: Isabelle Faith Oates born 29th August weighing 6lb 10oz

**13TH SEP**

Elphaba :blue:
tina_h75
Kaytee
millwallrose4
:blue: want2beamummy :blue: Tristan born on the 14th sept, weight unknown
Miss C - CSection around 6th Sept
mama2connor
:blue: Patience :blue: Lucas born 20th Sept weighing 6lb
:blue: xemmax :blue: Oliver Born 16th Sept Weighing 8lb 11oz
:pink: lovescrisps :pink: Layla on 15th september 8lb 3oz 
leannebabyno3

**14TH SEP**

TigerLady - CSection 6-8th Sept
kawaiiuk
tizunabi
:blue: wantingno.2 :blue: George Edward born on 14th Sept weighing 7lb 13oz
BeanOnTheWay
:pink: Bekklez :pink: Ellie Rose born 4th September weighing 6lb 2oz
:blue: New Mrs W :blue: Frankie on 18th Sept weighing 8lb 3oz
:blue: Carley22 :blue: Jayden Peter Andrews born on 25th Sept weighing 9lb 11oz
Rola
janinio87uk
:blue: FirstBean :blue: Oliver John born 29th August weighing 7lb12oz 
:blue: LittleShark :blue: Martin born 28th August weighing 6lb 3oz

ProzacQueen :pink:
Krakir :pink:

**15TH SEP**

:pink: emzdreamgirl :pink: Eleanor Rebecca born 25th September weighing 8lb 2oz
Moomad :angel:
:pink: stmw :pink: Roxy Born 7th Sept weighing 5lbs 15 1/2oz
:pink: MrsJ08 :pink: Scarlett Melody John born at 12.12 weighing 8lbs 6oz.
LauraLy
:blue: 123Deidre :blue: Roxson Paul Healey born on 3rd Sept weighing 7lb 13oz

**16TH SEP**

:pink: xcited4mybump :pink: Summer born on 25th sept weighing 6lb 6oz
mrs.s
nitsbaby
:pink: zzypeg :pink: Yvaine born on 23rd September, weighing M6lb 6oz 
Tinkerbell500
StarLightxx :blue:
bubbles09
Ice Cold Cube

**17TH SEP**

katzone
:pink: charlottecco2 :pink: Amber Born 10th Sept Weighing 6lb 7oz
MorticiaDoll
:blue: drea2904 :blue: Cooper born on 30th Sept, weighing 9lbs 2oz 
Ilovemysoldier
LilBean2010
:pink: sciencemum :pink: Violet Jayne Born 8th Sept weighing 4lbs 11oz
Cerise

**18TH SEP**

LostTwins
babycakes76
:pink: babymad :pink: Jaya born on 18th Sept weighing 6lb 12oz
:blue: cheerfulangel :blue: William David born on 21st Sept, weight unknown
:blue: jessmum2be :blue: Kian Joseph James born on 13th August weighing 5lbs 5oz
:pink: bolton_smiler :pink: Lacey-may born 21st September weighing 7lb 12. 
new mrs G
:blue: birthdaybaby :blue: Javan Lee Culp Haywood born 18th Sept weighing 8lbs 8oz
Sept 18, 2010 on my birthday!
Banshee
LuciLu88 :pink:
 
**19TH SEP**

Meadow
Devi#1
Moomette
:pink: sevilla24 :pink: Molly Born 8th Sept weighing 7lb 5oz
gjpchs05
jojo76
mumof3kids
ika
:blue: aob1013 :blue: Leni Jude O'brien, born on the 8th August, weighing 5lbs.
:blue: ThatGirl :blue: Alfie born on the 4th Sept weighing 7lb 4oz
:pink: mixedmama :pink: Ava was born 12.01am on 1st Oct weighing 9lb 2oz
celestek89
emmalj80
:pink: babythinkpink :pink: Rosie born on the 27th Sept, weight unknown

**20TH SEP**

lovebabies
ascotiel
imagine83
muffins12
stasia
Carlasian
Lol78
:blue: Mace :blue: Sonny born 16th September weighing 6lb 7oz
missmousemum2 :blue:
pink.crazy :blue:
totallyashley :pink:
:blue: berticles21 :blue: Noah Anthony Shore born 18th sept weighing 8lb 2
pinkgem100 :pink:
:blue: MarineWAG :blue: Elliot on September 22nd weighing 7lb11oz
jollygood000 :girl:

**21ST SEP**

emz87
AC81
scorpiodragon
dmich_ :pink:
mother hope
KellyG
:blue: BLONDIE35 :blue: Ben Born 9th Sept weighing 6lbs 9oz
:blue: Sarahkka :blue: Tobias Oscar (Toby) was born at 1:43 pm on Sept.11, weighing 8 lbs 6 oz
:blue: Laura617 :blue: Samuel Aviel born 20th Sept, weight unknown
charlieee <3
:pink: Jessica214 :pink: Liana Jeannette Grimes was born sept 19th weighing 7lbs 2 oz
:pink: Snufflebump :pink: Esmee born on the 15th Sept weighing 6lb 3oz
Bexivillian :pink:

**22ND SEP**

mysticdeliria
Satsuma
:blue: Shwhattam+1 :blue: William Gregory, born September 17th, weighing 7 lbs 9 oz
mmoon1
mrsmo7
rose dove
Brownie191
rainbowbaby
:blue: kellie_w :blue: Luke David, born 21st September weighing 8Ib 1oz
noodle79
1Snuggles1
:blue: abbSTAR :blue: Harley William Royle born October 9th 8lb 13oz
Halley_Logan :blue:
Lexi88 :blue:

**23RD SEP**

Bingo
larissa3
kmca
rach247
:blue: Jellycat :blue: James Douglas, born 6th October weighing 8lb 13.5oz
BumbleBump :pink:
LovelyGirl85
familymatters
:pink: YoungMummy18 :pink: Kimi Jessica Pearl Farenden born on 1st Oct weighing 9lb

**24TH SEP**

tmomma
gremma
ChubbyCheeks
aandamom
xprincessx :blue:
:blue: Tiredgirl :blue: Oliver born 24th Sept weighing 6lbs 12oz
:pink: Snoozie :pink: Sophia Rose born on 24th Sept weighing 8lb 14oz 
:blue: Rachii :blue: Joshua born on 1st Oct weighing 8lb
CinderellaTTC :yellow:

**25TH SEP**

LALSmith
:pink: ladykara :pink: Paige carolynn Henderson born 8th Oct weighing 8.12lbs
mommy2lilmen
bump230910 :pink:
:blue: jessmckeiver :blue: Jack born on the 12th Sept weighing 6lb 13oz

**26TH SEP**

bubbles
Jen1802
gemses
mel marmoss
Jen1802
Clartylou
needbabydust
Hobnob :yellow:
KP+79
mrshuebner201
SullenGrl
stacey&bump

**27TH SEP**

Kellie Marie
Becky10
TTC...#1:)
readyforbaby
mumtobesep10
Mrs Doddy
stasia
mum_to_mickey
:pink: Kaz1977 :pink: A little girl born 3rd Oct weighing 8lb 10oz
:blue: Pinky1974 :blue: Tobias Patrick born 21st September weighing 6lbs 11oz 
mumandco :blue:
amy1234
:pink: isolabella :pink: Rebecca Jayne born 10th Sept weighing 6lb 4oz

**28TH SEP**

Rachiie18
LovelyGirl85
Yazz_n_bump
lakeecho
Lolalonia
:blue: Mrs_N :blue: Benjamin born 10/10/10 weighing 9lb 14
:blue: Annabel :blue: Thomas born on 28th Sept weighing 7lbs 15oz
rachael22
Samgove
Smurfette :yellow:
happy_mom :blue:
:blue: :pink: I_AM_LIVID Twins!! :blue: :pink: Clarissa 2.64 kgs and Gabriel 2.3 kgs born 1st September

**29TH SEP**

azzurri22
:pink: :pink: genies girl TWINS! :pink: :pink: Layla Joyce 4lb 9 and Amelia Florence 6lb 12 born on the 28th August
amber1533
:blue: Boony :blue: Tyler Jack Boon born 27th Sept weighing 7lb 3oz 
kmac1975
peanut84 :pinK
hitchinite
:blue: kglo :blue: Vincent born on the 20th Sept weighing 7lb 6oz
:blue: BabyK'sMam :blue: Evan born on the 11th August weighing 4lb 9oz
:pink: Helenbun2005 :pink: Emily Anne born on 29th Sept, weight unknown

**30TH SEP**

gothique
KittyVentura
Laura Pop
Mama Duck
FrenchFry
Wantabean
:pink: Scotsgal24 :pink:Amy Born 8th Sept weighing 5lbs 6oz
:blue: NurseKel :blue: Cade William born Sept 23rd weighing 6 lbs 9 oz​
To get our lovely logo..

Make sure you take out the space before the last ' ] '

Full Size:

https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/sepstarsGIF.gif[/IMG ]

Mini Version:

[IMG]https://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab18/kandettc/septstars.jpg[/IMG ]


----------



## E&L's mummy

cant believe you are here already....that means im having a baby soon!! 

hope you all enjoy your time in 3rd tri :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck hun! x


----------



## apaton

yay :happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee: xx


----------



## MamaBird

Thanks so much Ann! You're a doll!  Can't wait to move over!!

xo


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ohhhh how exciting!!!


----------



## zenmommy526

yay! can't believe september ladies are already here! Time is flying!

Congrats on entering the last trimiester!!


----------



## Unicus

wow! September ladies already. Congrats everyone :) x


----------



## jess3012

Welcome over september mummies!!
Aww That means i'm even closer to meeting my little girl!
Hope everyone is well!! x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thanks Fish&Chips... only a week to go for me!!! Yay!!!
These babies will be here before we know it. xx


----------



## stmw

Heya =) im going to post here just so Im subscribed! Thanks for doing this thread for the third tri! Cant believe how fast its going!! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

It really is going so quickly! x


----------



## Mrs_N

3rd tri still feels an age away for me, by the time I'm officially here some of you will be 32 weeks!! :wacko:


----------



## Louise3512uk

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

OOOhhh I feel faint at the thought of us being here for real! I still feel sneaky when I come and lurk over here!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

^^^ Louise I always lurk in 3rd tri.... I love the birth announcements. 
I feel stuck somewhere in the middle where not much applies to either 2nd or 3rd tri, so I am glad I am part of September stars for support and good reading!!!! xx


----------



## drea2904

Woo Hoo, cannot wait for us all to move over!! Thanks F&C for making our FINAL trimester thread!!!!!!!

Soooper excited for us all.xxx


----------



## Jessica214

Teeny Weeny said:


> ^^^ Louise I always lurk in 3rd tri.... I love the birth announcements.
> I feel stuck somewhere in the middle where not much applies to either 2nd or 3rd tri, so I am glad I am part of September stars for support and good reading!!!! xx

feel the same way!! at least were all together!! :)


----------



## becs0375

Eeeeeeeee how exciting!!!!!


----------



## apaton

yay :happydance: we are officially here emzy , didda and blob :yipee:

not long till the rest of the girls join us :happydance: baby club next :yipee: xxxx


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Cant believe september babies r here already! Welcome to the home stretch ladies, it will fly by xxxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

3rd tir!! omg!!! lol...its not that long since we all got our bfps!


----------



## Blob

:rofl: It feels like a second ago that i got my BFP :dohh:

Woooooop for us being here :)


----------



## becs0375

This feel so sureal!!!!!

We went out lats night and saw some friends we havd't seen for ages, my friend was like "OMG where did the bump come from??" I have only really started to look pregnant the past 2 weeks!!!


----------



## stmw

It has flown by! Ive started getting a bump the past 3 weeks...seems to be getting bigger and bigger everyday! Nice to think shes growing well though! Eeeek - wont be long and we will all have our LO here! Now thats a crazy thought!! xxxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Woo hoo! Am still camping but just had to pop on and say yay to 3rd tri for apaton blob and me!!! Happy 27 weeks ladies Xx


----------



## Blob

Yaay :lol: Though we're not REALLLLLY september stars are we technically :rofl: Though prob will end up being :dohh:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey to the 3rd tri Emzy, apaton and Blob!!! See you there on Thursday! x


----------



## Blob

:) Yeaaaas its kinda lonely in here :haha:


----------



## babythinkpink

Ohhhh I love the 3rd tri, reading the birth stories and crying my eyes out over them, and her we are, gradually creeping over here! 
Few weeks for me, although i will be over a bit early when others have moved, so i don't get left in 2nd tri all on my own!!
I will be stalking here too, I do stalk the 3rd tri anyway!

Saw the list, F&C love it!!xx

Congrats to those already here, will be over soon!!:hugs:xx


----------



## elmaxie

Hello!

I came on to subscribe that way I cant attempt to keep up too....only a week before I join you officially!:happydance:

Jeez this means I should really find a text/birthy buddy person to let know whats going on when the time comes....:wacko:

Speak soon!

Emma.xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oooh is that what we do?! How exciting!


----------



## apaton

fish and chips can you put a yellow stork beside me when u get a min , i think there cute :haha: xxx


----------



## elmaxie

LOL I did the last time...just means when you go into labour you have a point of contact who can update everyone until your able to do it yourself.

xxx


----------



## mixedmama

Cant wait to join you girls on here! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Great idea!

Will do it now apaton. xx


----------



## Blob

Elmaxie I'll be yours :) We are due the same time and live close....you going to the zoo meet btw?? I could be dumb right now :rofl:

I never updated anyone last time though :rofl: but i updated for others


----------



## elmaxie

Morning!

I would love you to be my buddy person!
Yes I am going to the zoo, meeting up for lunch at the house as I am so disorganised I probably won't make the morning meet up!

Emma.xx


----------



## apaton

im going to start 3rd tri with a bump pic to compare what its like in 13 weeks :wacko so here goes :)

25 weeks for comparrison
https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/bump25weeks003-1.jpg

naked 27 weeks :haha: 

https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/27weekbump004.jpg

not much diffrence :shrug:? x


----------



## Fish&Chips

It looks different to me. It looks like the bottom part is filling out more. x


----------



## apaton

thanx fish and chips :) it must be , because my trousers dont fasten any more :haha: thank goodness for bump bands xxx


----------



## Blob

Apaton what a GORGEOUS bump photo :flower: 

Yea i'm SO not making it there in the morning :rofl:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

Just popped on to update on my camping trip (had a fab time!), but after seeing Amy's update it somehow doesn't seem all that important, so I'll pop back tomorrow. 

All I'll say for now is sweet dreams baby Darcie, sleep tight xx

I hope you are all ok and have had good weekends so far.

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm going to give B&B a rest tonight. It's far far too sad. Sweet dreams little Darcie. x


----------



## MamaBird

Emma!! Maybe an update about your camping trip is exactly what we need!!!
Like Ann said...BnB is far too sad tonight...

xo


----------



## Blob

Yea you need to keep positive also... last time with Tabs so many bad things happened on here it was awful, but you cannot focus on the bad things that happen :nope: 

We need other things to remind us its meant to be a happy time else we would all end up in a mess on the floor thinking about poor Amy and her family :cry:


----------



## becs0375

Lovely bump Apaton xx


----------



## LittleAurora

Morning all!! The sun is out!! and its lovely! Not sure what to do today as its just me and hubby, im temped to just stay in my pjs lol


----------



## Blob

I'm so happy the sun is out :)


----------



## apaton

me 2 i love the sun :) xx


----------



## kittykitty

Thank you Fish & Chips for adding me to the 7th Sept list, im having a baby boy if you wouldn't mind adding the stalk in :D

I know I shouldn't be here for another week and 12 hours but I am really excited about getting to my third trimester. My hubby and I never thought I'd get pregnant and when I did I was insistant I would loose him in the first 12 weeks so this is a massive goal for me :D


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girlies

I'm jealous, the sun isn't out here! Hoping it will brighten up a bit later.

Well, we got back from camping yesterday evening and it was fab! We had such a good time. We went to Filey which is near Scarborough and got there late on Friday evening. We had time to set the van and awning up and have something to eat before we went to sleep. 

I have to say, I could barely walk on Saturday morning- my hips hurt soooo much from sleeping on a hard 'matress' in the van lol We did ALOT of walking that day as well and I was really feeling it and had to kept stopping to sit down lol Felt like I was about 90! We went to Scarborough on the Saturday which was brilliant. The weather wasn't all that good but we made the most of it and went on a boat ride up the coast which was lovely and had a mess around in the amusement arcades! Matt and Mark went on the Bumper Cars and we had the yummiest fish and chips before we went back to the van. Later that night, we went out for a drink at the 'local' pub... which was actually another 45 minute walk away! I thought I was going to die with all this walking as my hips were KILLING me! The only other problem I had was with needing a wee! We had to use the communal toilet block which wasn't exactly near the van and I had to get up a couple of times a night.

Yesterday we packed up the awning and van in the morning and set off around lunch time, stopping off at Bridlington on the way back. We had a wander around and some lunch and looked around the little market they have there. I found a stall selling handmade baby items and bought a beautiful multi coloured knitted baby blanket. Then we ended up going for a ride on a pirate ship which was fun! lol We got home at about 7pm last night and I swear I've never slept so well as I did last night! Although this morning my hips and the bottom of my back are really hurting still from all that walking and getting in and out of the van!

Today I'm just using to do a bit of housework before heading back to work tomorrow. You girls up to anything good?

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Glad you had a good time Emzy! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just seen your lovely bump pic apaton- I'm jealous, it's so lovely and round! I've just done my late 27 week bump pic and it looks a bit pointy today, think she must be lying funny or something! Anyway, what do you think girls? I've posted my 23 week for comparison as I'm wearing the same top (with my hair down) and I think I've grown loads in 4 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 4









27 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MamaBird

Sounds so fun Emzy!! Glad you had a great time!!

And kitty, I'm not supposed to be here for another 3 days but I keep poking my nose in here! lol

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

Me too!! lol


----------



## apaton

sounds like you had a great time emma and your bump is fab :thumbup: i wonder what our bumps will look like in 13 weeks :rofl:
xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I know I was just thinking that... I can't imagine it when it's much bigger!! x


----------



## apaton

we will all be housebound :rofl: lol x


----------



## Emzywemzy

We will and the only connection we will have to the outside world is BnB ha ha x


----------



## Blob

Love the bump pic :flower: 
I dont feel very big yet :wacko:


----------



## Drazic<3

Wow. third tri. INSANE. Feels like 2 mins ago we went into second tri. Never in my wildest dreams did I believe I would get here. Pretty emotional actually, just wish Amy was coming over with us :cry:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Blob you should post a bump piccy! 

Drazic I know it's crazy. I felt a bit emotional about it too and what with everything that's happened with Amy, it's been an emotional weekend. I wish she was coming over with us too hun :cry:

I can't believe in just about 13 weeks we will have our little babies!!!

xx


----------



## Asher

I'm bobbing in to say hi even though I've got almost another fortnight! I can't wait until we're all over here finishing nurseries and comparing baby names and labour fears. 

It's been an emotional old weekend, Amy should be moving over too with us soon. Unfair. x

Anyway, best get back over to 2nd tri boo hiss!!! x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

My first 'official' post in 3rd tri...hello ladies!!!
Great bump emzywemzy!

Nearly there...only 13 weeks to go! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats on reaching 3rd tri Teeny!!!


----------



## apaton

congrats teeny :yipee: x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yay congrats Teeny!! x


----------



## Blob

:wave: Hey Teeny :) 

I posted one like last week and i just think i've gotten smaller :haha: no baby has moved head down so now i get tons of comments about how neat i look :) I like it though and i just carry baby bumps well cos i'm measuring a bit bigger now :rofl:


----------



## elmaxie

Hey Ladies!

I just havent felt like being on BnB...I have been so emotional the last few days with everything thats being going on.:cry:
My thoughts are still with Amy and her family.xx

Hope your all good.

I am slightly begining to panic as we havent really got a name for baby yet. OH likes Hannah ALOT but I am still not 100% on it. Sooo still no name:shrug:

Nursery has hit a stand-still. We have new skirtings and power sockets and a lovely eeyore light switch. We have also chosen the colour of paint too but OH not picking it up until tomorrow night as my mum gets 10% OAP discount on a Wednesday:haha:and we are getting stuff for the garden too.
I do have some curtains which I got on ebay! They are eeyore too and are huge! So will be getting my mum to take them up for us....I got them for 99p with a £3.50 postage...cost the poor person £4.50 to post:blush:so she gave them away for 1p in reality...so she got great feedback!

So once the painting is done we just need a carpet then I can get the cribe and baby stuff down from the loft from when Nathan last used it and get washing and organised. Then it may start to feel a bit more real!

I only have 9 weeks left at work until mat leave (including this week) am only working 8 of these weeks which is now only 15 shifts to go:shock: where has the time gone?!?!?

Well tomorrow I am off to the BnB Edinburgh zoo meet...I am looking forward to meeting people from here (even though I am very shy!) but god I wish I could just spend the day in bed instead as I am so so tired! that and every 5 mins I need to either sit down or go pee!

Off to catch up on news...

Emma.xx


----------



## mama2connor

Looking forward to joining you girls over in 3rd tri. Only another 2 weeks or so to go! yay xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Emma I had to have some time out as well. It's so upsetting.

We haven't chosen a name yet for the same reason. Also the room still needs decorating. x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

I've been feeling sooo hormonal today... anyone else? I think it's a mixture of hormones and it being a bit of an emotional weekend. I just randomly started crying at my desk at work today and I didn't really know what I was crying about, then I started thinking about Amy and Darcie and I couldn't stop. Thankfully I managed to escape to the toilets without anyone noticing (I think!) and composed myself. 

Baby hasn't stopped moving today either! My insides must be black and blue from all the kicking lol I love it though!

I've got my GTT on Thursday which I'm not looking forward to... but I am however looking forward to our 4d scan on Saturday!! Only thing is, I find out on friday whether my contract is being renewed at work and if it isn't, I think we might have to cancel it as we won't be able to justify spending the money. So I'm keeping everything crossed that they renew it. Also, I need to work for 5 more weeks to qualify for Maternity Allowance so if they don't renew it, I'm back on the job hunt for a few more weeks work, which will be fun with my now more obvious baby bump! I sooo hope they renew it. I can't remember if I explained before, but if you haven't worked for long enough for a company to get Statutory Maternity Pay, you can apply for Maternity Allowance from the government instead but you have to have worked for 26 weeks out of the 66 weeks before the baby is born. As I was a student for most of that time (even though I was technically working as a trainee teacher, it doesn't count as being employed!!) I still have a few weeks left to work to make up the number of weeks. So I'm really really hoping that my contract is renewed. All being well, I'll be finishing work somewhere between 33 and 35 weeks and will have done enough weeks work to qualify for Maternity Allowance! 

xx


----------



## becs0375

I feel like a bit of a floater, dont know where I belong!!!!!


----------



## apaton

hi emma im ok today i just keep thinking about amy :hugs:

i hope you manage to renew your work so that you get your maternity and your 4 d scan :thumbup:, ive not booked mine yet ,need to do it soon :)

becs im in limbo 2, i check both coz i like to answer posts coz i hate when no one answers mine :blush: :haha: xx


----------



## becs0375

I flick from 2nd to 3rd!!! Not long and we will all be over on 3rd!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Morning girls, I am feeling a lot better today!

I did amuse myself yesterday though by having a go at the workman doing the cavity insulation in the flats we live in-
We have a cupboard just outside our house which is usually locked and it holds bits and bobs and all my ironing to be done. Well, I left the key in the door by mistake and the workmen went in there ((WITHOUT asking), drilled holes and filled the wall...result..dust everywhere including my ironing pile!!! Well, I was really cross and started raving about having to wash all the clothes again to the man doing the work. I am sure he thought I was nuts!!!
But really, don't mess with a pregnant woman when she is having a bad day!! lol

My sister took me and little man out for lunch which was nice, and OH and I had a chat and worked through some problems....so it ended much better than it started.

The sun is out, so I am off to put some washing on the line, then the next load in the washer....I should get the workman to do it I think! 
xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

I feel like a floater too! I read second tri first, then third tri, but I feel a bit like a naughty schoolgirl in here still!! It'll be official on Sunday though! x


----------



## janeydee

Hiyaaa Can i join your forum pls?
Im 27 wks today!! our little boy is due on 2nd Sept!! about 13 wks left to wait
xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

:hi: janeydee, welcome to september stars!!! That was one of my dates too, but by LMP and further scans I am due 2 days before..but I'll probably end up in September anyway!

Do you know what team you are on?? xx


----------



## janeydee

hiyaaa Yes were having a little boy, who were planning on calling Alfie!! I cant wait!
I LOVE your its a boy bling, its fab!


----------



## jenos

hi folks i can't believe i'm in 3rd tri its seems to be going too fast i can't wait till out LOs start to arrive its sooooooo exciting !!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Glad you are feeling better today Teeny!

:hi: janeydee! I'm also expecting a boy on the 2nd! How are you feeling? x


----------



## Smurfette

Gasp1 Even though I'm a few weeks away from 3rd Tri it's reassuring to kow that at least those of you at the top of the month are here.

Fish and Chips: My EDD has moved from 30th to 28th and we're Team Yellow if you fancy updating the front page.

Hope everyone's doing OK.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

All done Smurfette! x


----------



## elmaxie

Evening!

Well I had a crappy day today.:cry:

Nathan woke up yet again at 4am so I was awake and fell asleep again only to be woke up by the urge to be sick:shrug: I guess its either another UTI or I am getting morning sickness again.

TYPICAL as I was going to the edinburgh zoo meet today AND the weatehr was lovely...I stayed in my bed until 3pm when I got up to shout and cry at OH for being a divvy:dohh:

I love him to bits but he is just so crap at DIY! We are building a tortoise enclosure for Toby in the garden and he has been doing this for a month now. Just as the end is near he has made a complete mess and ruined some of the fencing:cry: Sure my hormones dont help. SO now I am feeling crappy and he is feeling sad as I have been horrible about it all....:blush:

Anyways onwards and upwards eh?

I have decided I am coming to 3rd tri...a bit early but am thinking that my ticker will move over tomorrow at 26+5?? If not I am mega early but its gonna cheer me up.

Emma.xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aww Emma sorry to hear you've had a crappy day. You're as bad as me with the UTIs, I've just finished my 4th set of antibiotics so far! I also shouted at hubby last night and went a bit mad... felt sooo guilty all day but I've apologized now and all is well.

Got my GTT tomorrow which should be fun... not!!! I have a feeling that after 12 hours of fasting, I will feel/be sick drinking lucozade at 8.30 in the morning, but we will see!! Taking a mag and a book with me but will prob spend the whole 3 hours on here on my phone instead! And even though I've had my tea, because I am fasting now I feel like I NEED to eat, so annoying! Anyway, hope I don't have GD, could do without that really! Never had any sugar in urine or anything and they are only doing it because of my BMI so hoping that I don't have it. 

Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## shorman

HI LADIES. i have decided to come over to third tri a tiney bit early as i will be officially 27 weeks on my wedding day lol wow sooooo exciting ladies feels like yesterday we where all in first tri 



https://www.tickerclub.com/cache/cbb4b7974c.png0

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev245pp___.png

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/TSx2.png 

https://dwdf.daisypath.com/tETYp1.png 



WE ARE ON TEAM PINK ! MY DAUGHTER IS GOING TO BE A BIG SIS!


----------



## Blob

Emma :hugs: Sorry you're having a crap day hun...

Shorman ooooh so close now :wohoo:

:wave: new people over here :)


----------



## Laura617

*Just wanted to pop over and say congrats to all the stars who have made it to the third trimester! not long to go now. Can hardly wait until I join you over here.
Shorman congrats on your wedding, have a wonderful day.*


----------



## Fish&Chips

Emma congrats on moving up a box! Hope you don't have a UTI and that you feel better soon.

Emzy, goodluck today. Hope it's not too bad. 

Shorman, I can't believe you are getting married in 2 days!!!! I can't wait to see your pics. What sort of wedding are you going for? I'm impressed that you have time to talk to us on here instead of running around like a crazy person.

Well I'm officially in my 3rd trimester today! Whoop whoop!


----------



## Blob

:wohoo: two days!!!

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay F&C official :haha:


----------



## apaton

yay for 3rd tri people today :yipee:

emma hope your feeling better :hugs:

other emma hope your tests go well :flower:

:wave: to every1 who had moved over :happydance: xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yay happy 27 weeks to f&c and mamabird!!!

I am so bored at hospital. Have had my first set of bloods and my lucozade and have to wait till 11 to have blood. Taken again. AND I'm being forced to watch Jeremy Kyle in the waiting room lol Xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Agggh Jeremy Kyle!


----------



## Louise3512uk

HEY!!!! I will NOT be coming over to the third tri thread if it's going to be mean about Jeremy Kyle!!!!


----------



## MamaBird

HI LADIESS!!!

I'm moving in!! Finally!! haha!! Happy third Tri to Ann and I!! YAY!!:happydance:

Well I'm happy to say that today seems to be off to a better start! In the middle of a "kick session" with Bean and she has already kicked 8 times in just under 10 minutes! I think my wiggly girl is finally back. Gosh these babies like to scare us huh!? I guess after having her move non-stop on the weekend I just assumed that it would be like that from now on. So when she had a quiet day Monday and Tuesday I got very paranoid. Yesterday she started wiggling a little more and today seems better again!

Shorman! Congrats on the wedding!! I can't wait to see your pictures! I am attending a friend's wedding on Sat and can't wait!  Good luck with everything! :hugs:

Emma, sorry to hear you're stuck at the hospital. It's weird here in Ontario the do the GTT a little differently. You get an initial test...it's only one hour...you don't have to fast (but I have heard that eating something sweet before can put you over the marker) when you get to the hospital they give you the 50ml of glucose...after an hour they take your blood and that's it. If you pass that test...no need for the second one. Here the second one is when you fast and are at the hospital for 3 hours.
Fingers crossed you pass with flying colours!!

Alright, I'll be back in a bit to post my first THIRD Tri bump piccy!!! YAY!

xo


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!!

A friend of mine gave birth this morning to a beautiful little girl!! It makes me want my baby to come even faster now! Lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's lovely news! Congrats to your friend. x


----------



## becs0375

Hello 3rd tri!!!!

I can't believe how active Hope is now, she is seriously cutting some shapes in there!!!


----------



## ThatGirl

See u in just over two weeks ladies


----------



## MamaBird

Awe! Congrats to your friend Little A!!!

Alright Well here is my first Third Tri bump picture!!

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/27Weeks.jpghttps://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/27Weeks_3.jpg

xo


----------



## Blob

Awww congrats to your friend :)
least you're already pregnant and don't have to feel all broody and jealous... :winkwink:


----------



## Blob

Amazing bump :thumbup:


----------



## apaton

congrats to your friend little a :flower:
nice bump mama bird :thumbup: and congrats to you and fish and chips for reaching third tri :yipee: xx


----------



## becs0375

Beautiful bump Mama B!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Well I'm not officially joining you ladies for 13 days but, I wanted to pop over and be nosey so that I am subscribed and can keep up with you all. Congratulations 3rd Tri Mummy's :happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

i know what you mean about not feeling broody!! but!! I wanna meet my baby and still have AGES to wait! lol!!!! 


Any one else suffering heartburn?? I hate it! Its makes me feel so ill and manky!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep I have it right now!


----------



## LittleAurora

snap!! My bump is SOOOO low I thought I might get away with it for a bit longer but nope!! I will definitely be at the chemist tomorrow for an industrial sized bottle of gaviscon!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've heard that by the end of the 3rd tri we will be drinking a bottle a day!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I drink about a bottle a day now ha ha You can get it on prescription from doctor/midwife by the way, so it's free! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh thanks for the tip!


----------



## LittleAurora

yes with both my boys i ended up saying fuck the spoon and just drinking from the bottle! LOL


----------



## MamaBird

Ugh!! Same here...only I have been taking Tums.. Gross! Some mornings I wake up with heartburn...like WTF...I haven't eaten in over 10 hours but still get heartburn!?? lol


----------



## elmaxie

Evening ladies!

Well I am pleased to say I wasnt sick today just felt a bit queasy:thumbup:This unfortunately meant I had to go to work:nope:
I am also feeling a bit better mood wise. 

What a gorgeous bump!

Hope the GTT went well and you didnt feel too bad after fasting a locozade.

Emma,xx


----------



## becs0375

YUCK to gaviscon!!! It makes me yak!!! I wil stick to me rennies when the time comes!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Evening ladies, just a quick one...
I had the lovliest day out with the boys at Groombridge Place where there is an enchanted forest, birds of prey and a little canal boat ride. I had the best day out but I am suffering from all the walking now! 
I will enclose 2 pics, one is where I fell over......:blush:
My poor knee.

And secondly, my new dress....


I am now enjoying a magnum and relaxing at home. XX


----------



## Blob

Ooooooh that looks sore :nope:
I LOVE gaviscon and omg I forgot I could get it free ha ha I always swig from
the bottle ha ha ha


----------



## Asher

I want to be in third tri!! :hissy:

Just popping in for a nosey and to say hi!! Congrats Ann and Brigitte for being officially 3rd tri today! not long for me.........

I am on team gaviscon too now, which makes me unhappy! But makes me think this is defo a boy in my tum as it was about this time both pregnancies that the heartburn started with a vengeance!

Lovely bump Mamabird! 

Love your dress Teeny, very cute! But your poor knee, ouch!

Well I think I will go and have a magnum too, something cold to take the edge off the burn!! See you all soon, but I bet I can't wait until a week on Saturday to pop in again!! :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

LOL at Little A!

I LOVE that dress Teeny! x


----------



## becs0375

Lovely dress Teeny and ouchy knee!!!!

Where I had my sunburn 2 weeks ago on my back I can't stop itching, it has been so bad that I even scratched the head of a freckle!! Ian has just soaked my back in moisturiser as I think its got so over dry from my sunburn! I have tried calamine lotion, bloody useless!! I think if it persists I may have to go to the Dr's and get some anti histamine!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Becs I'm sorry to say you aren't allowed antihistamine. I was told I could use some cream though which you don't need to get on subscription. I will try and find the name of it. x


----------



## becs0375

What a pain, luckily my hayfever has been good the past week!! I think e45 do some itch relief cream!


----------



## Blob

Listening to my toddler screaming :cry: :cry: I hate leaving her but i have no choice now :nope: she's been up at 3 am and going back to bed at 9 am so am just having to remind her to go to sleep herself...but its so horrible :cry: Even though she knows its bedtime and understands everything i STILL cannot cope doing it :(


----------



## elmaxie

Oh blob!

I know how you feel...Nathan has been so bad at sleeping the past while too. He wakes at 4am and sometimes goes back to sleep sometimes there is no chance. We arent hard enough yet to let him cry it out..plus he is in a bed so can get out and to us.

We have been talking about getting the cot back up for him (even though he hated it) and try controlled crying...once I find out what it is lol....its going to be so hard but we know he can sleep 7/8pm until 6/7am.

The amount of people who have said the same about their toddlers when they are preg is unreal...must be their sixth sense kicking in or something!

Oh and are you on FB??

What a gorgeous dress. I wish I could wear something like that. My mat bras are so much like scaffolding cos of the size of my boobs I have to wear thicker straps to try to hide the hideous thing! As for your knee...oooouchh!!

Yeah antihistamines are a big no no...and I am so far (touch wood) not being troubled by hayfever...so far!

Get to your docs and see what they can give you for it. If not have you tried sudacrem or aloevera gel if its your sunburn drying out?

Lovely day here today. Just doing washing and trying not to get burnt further or have a breakdown. Nathans form of communication today is by a very high pitched squealing which I am trying to ignore as he is doing it for a reaction but god its going straight through me....doesnt help he is a bit whingey due to his crappy sleeping. 

Better go hang out my next load of washing and put the next one in.

Later.

Emma.xx


----------



## stephholloway

This has come so fast! OMG we are having our babies very soon!!
https://lmtf.lilypie.com/2gMTp1.png 
https://tickers.fortunebaby-download.com/pregnancy-tickers-ladyes/11/28/2009/1/pregnancy-ticker___.png


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;10017;42/st/20100904/dt/5/k/dee9/preg.png


----------



## apaton

Teeny yur new dress is lovley :flower:

Congats to viables and 3rd tri people :yipee:

im still waiting for paypal to take two small amounts from my bank so i can send some pennies :wacko: 

Blob sorry bout ure toddler she will be back to normal after a snooze :sleep:


----------



## JodieVN

hi all cant believe we r over here already time seems to be going sooooo quick!! cant wait now till people start announcing new arrivals. how r u all doing? xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Anyone else just want to sleep ALL the time? I feel useless!


----------



## Mummy2Asher

teeny your dress is lovely!!!

im actually melting in this heat!! and ive turned so tanned, i never tan, im half philippino and my skin does nothing but now im pregnant im burning soo much! 
ive already had 2 cold showers today and im wanting another. we had a picnic at the park but it was soo hot we were only there 45mins.

today my 3yr old son has been a nightmare, he has got a right attitude problem for some reason and keeps shouting at me. so i put him for a nap and hes still asleep now (hes not slept in the day since he was 6months old!). 

ooo i also got my scan appointment through for next week! next thursday :) thats to check the placenta and growth of baby so fingers crossed that goes well.


----------



## Mummy2Asher

Drazic<3 said:


> Anyone else just want to sleep ALL the time? I feel useless!

yes ALL the time but i get no sleep at all, during the night im tossing turning, going for a wee, leg cramps, too hot etc etc the list goes on!


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh hun! It's a nightmare isn't it?! I seem to be sleeping, just broken sleep and I wake up worried about all different things. Just been diagnosed with sciatica so that doesn't help, I just feel I could sleep all day everyday!


----------



## MamaBird

Drazic<3 said:


> Anyone else just want to sleep ALL the time? I feel useless!

YES!!! But I just can't!! :nope: Go to bed and fall asleep ok..but then I am up 3 hours later to pee...then 2 hours after that...and 2 hours after that...and I finally get up around 8:30-9:00. I wish I could sleep a little later because I work from about 12 to 7:30...so by the time I get home close to 8pm I am exhausted! 

So how is everyone doing!? I think I will be having a busy weekend! DH and I are visiting my parents this weekend (they live 30 minutes away) and my mom asked me to pick up my baby shower invites so we could start addressing them! I included an attachment if anyone cares to see! 

Also, on Monday is DH and I's 2nd wedding anniversary but I think we will celebrate tonight since Monday is no good. Maybe a movie!? But I need to go out and buy a card...and maybe a cottong shirt?? (#2 is the cotton anniversary lol!) 

OH! and when we visit my parents, we have a wedding to attend tomorrow night. so I need to gift wrap the basket we made for them. and I finally get to wear that dress I bought a few weeks back! (pictures to follow!)

Well I'm off then! I'm so happy my spirits are finally up again now that baby Bean has started wiggling again! Boy they like to scare us! lol

xo
 



Attached Files:







BrigitteInvite-jpg.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Drazic<3

Happy anniversary for Monday, it's my first wedding anni on Sunday! :)


----------



## MamaBird

And Happy Anniversary to you too!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Emma, my work colleague has just started controlled crying and it's working a treat.

Steph, I know, my dh said OMG he'll be here soon and I nearly wet myself!

:hi: Jodie. I'm good thanks. Staying inside as I'm worried the baby will be too hot in the sun. How are you doing?

Drazic, yep I'm suddenly tired almost like the 1st trimester. I thought this wasn't meant to happen until another few months. Oh and I got my first leg cramp the other day and it was sooo painful. 

Hi Mummytoasher, I wonder if that means I'll get my scan date soon. Are you being scanned at 32 weeks? I think that's what they said to me.

Ooh you made a basket Brigitte? What's it like? Are you really excited about your Babyshower?! The invite looks lovely. What do you do at the shower? Babyshowers aren't very common in the UK but they are catching on. Two of my friends told me they were going to arrange one for me but I really don't want one as it's very uncommon and I have so many friends preggers or with LOs and they haven't had one so I would feel sooo awkward. They wouldn't take no for an answer so I had to have a quiet chat with one of them on their own! Hopefully just a few of us will go for a nice meal instead.

Happy anniversary to Brigitte and Drazic in advance!

Just had my bloods taken. Does anyone know what they check?


----------



## LittleAurora

flip me its warm!! Lol 

To make it worse all the motorbikes are out and im dreaming of the open road and the cool breeze!!!!


----------



## MamaBird

Fish&Chips said:


> Ooh you made a basket Brigitte? What's it like? Are you really excited about your Babyshower?! The invite looks lovely. What do you do at the shower? Babyshowers aren't very common in the UK but they are catching on. Two of my friends told me they were going to arrange one for me but I really don't want one as it's very uncommon and I have so many friends preggers or with LOs and they haven't had one so I would feel sooo awkward. They wouldn't take no for an answer so I had to have a quiet chat with one of them on their own! Hopefully just a few of us will go for a nice meal instead.

Thanks Ann! Hopefully I am not too tired this evening to have a proper anniversay celebration. DH wants to go to the movies...maybe I will finally see Sex and the City 2? lol 

Anyway, for the basket, I purchased a basket that hopefully they will be able to reuse, then we got a photo album, photo frame, bottle of wine and 2 wine glasses. I know it's a very common gift for weddings but oh well...I didn't have the energy to be super creative this time around!:haha:

I am very excited about my baby shower! Here it is pretty much a given that a family member or friend will host a shower for you. It's usually just ladies, but more and more we are seeing co-ed showers. Mine will be just ladies...all my aunts, cousins, friends etc.. I think we have something like 75 invites!:blush: My mom put me in charge of picking invitations and making a guest list...but besides that I'm not too sure what will be going on!?:shrug: Usually you play little games like....um...unscrammble words that are all about baby, guess the size (inches) of mommy's belly, sometimes you are timed to see how many little baby socks you can match and fold in let's say 15 seconds. Anywho...the winner of the game gets a little prize...like a household item. My mom told me she has bought tupperware, kitchen items, picture frames etc... little things like that.

I will be sure to post a bunch of pictures once the day finally arrives!

xo


----------



## Blob

Happy Anniversary for the both of you :wohoo:

I think my friend is throwing me a shower cos we did one for her in December :lol: but i just want it really small so a few girls are just going out for lunch so thats nice :) 

I dont really feel sleepy at all its odd... would think i would esp with a toddler in tow :wacko: I'm just more sore from fat feet :haha:


----------



## becs0375

Happy Anniversary ladies!!!

Can't believe I have been married 6 years this year!! 

I am having a scan at 32 weeks too!!

I have bursts of energy but then I just get so tired and I just can't be bothered with anything!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

I am allowed in here in 2 sleeps wooo!! Happy anniversary ladies!

For me, the tiredness has never eased off at all... I have felt shattered throughout the pregnancy, but a lot of that I have put down to the fact that I commute 2 hours every day!! Still, only for 6 more weeks!!


----------



## becs0375

Bet you are counting the hours Louise!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Just a bit!!


----------



## becs0375

I know I would be too!!!

Least its fnally cooled down a bit!!


----------



## Blob

Awww boo for that Louise :nope:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girls

Just popping on with my 28 week bump piccy! Off for our 4d scan tomorrow and I can't wait!! My mum is coming with us as well, which is great! Will be back with the photos tomorrow 

xx
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MamaBird

Hey Ladies!!

Just a quick update! DH and I went to the show and saw Killers with Ashton Kutcher and Katherine Heigl...HILARIOUS!!! We had a fantastic time! And we already swapped gifts for our anniversary...since it's cotton he got me two Ralph Lauren Bath Sheets (So I can wrap my big pregnant bosy completely after taking a bath! lol) And had one personalized with a little message! SOOOO sweet! :cloud9:

Have a goodnight ladies!

xo


----------



## elmaxie

Wooooo Hooooooo

Here I come...ready or not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Not that I am a bit excited by being here officially or anything....:shrug:

Aww how lovely is your bump...I am jealous over the 4d scan as I want one now but we really cant justify paying so much....but I did get my 28 week scan appointment through yesterday for the 15th June. Not too short notice or anything!

What I wouldnt give for a full nights sleep:sleep: Nathan is waking at 2am and 4am and if he doesnt wake at 4am I wake up anyways quite awake:dohh:

Well today I am just trying to make it to 15:30 when OH gets home and can take over the wee grumpy boy as he is being a cling and just tired and grumpy since yesterday... I think its the heat?? But in the mean time I am gonna go to a garden centre and get a mini green house thingie to help my veg along before going into the ground....I know my life is just too exciting!!

Hope you all have a fab weekend and I cant wait to see your scan pics later.

Emma.xx


----------



## LittleAurora

I think i belong in here now!! LOL!!!


----------



## apaton

yay for the new 3rd tri people :yipee: 
mama bird they gifts sound lovley :thumbup:
Emma nice bump pic :flower: xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Welcome over ladies. xx

I have had such a busy morning already with washing, ironing, going to the tip, hoovering and cleaning the kitchen!! Lucky I am off to my sisters for lunch in the garden so I can take this afternoon to relax in the sunshine. 

I really must take more bump pictures as I only have a few and it makes me quite sad...I might take time out for that tomorrow.

I hope all you ladies are enjoying the sunshine, have a good day and I'll catch up later. xxxx


----------



## Choc1985

Hi well I'm nor officially here till wed. How r we all I'm finding myself checkin both threads lol. Well if been hlaf term I feel like I haven't had a rest either this week. Oh well only 35 teaching days left for me lol. Told my oh to get his dd and I will tidy up and sort lunch for wen they get bk and iv done nothing and he will be bk soon lol

my oh wants to take his dd to the farm tomorro if she behaves we will c if she does lol only just thought though is it safe for me to go to the farm I'm not sure we should be coin now lol

have a good weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girlies

We've just got back from our 4d scan and it was amazing!!! I loved it so much and she is so so cute and she wouldn't keep still! I have one very hyperactive baby lol I've just posted a few piccies on a separate thread if you want a look: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/344045-our-baby-girl-4d.html

Also got the full 30 odd photos on facebook so those of you that have me on there can have a peek! We got a DVD as well and I've already watched it twice!

xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Emzy, she is gorgeous. Hope we get so many good shots at ours tomorrow! 

Hope you are all feeling well. I am a bit of a wreck! Horrible pelvic and back pains, which m doctor calls sciatica but I don't buy it! Combined with the upset tummy I am sulky this week! Still count my blessings every day though as she is worth it all :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ohh drazic how exciting for your scan tomorrow! I've also been getting horrible back/hip/bum pains, especially when I sit down for a long time. It really is miserable and makes it difficult when I am at work all week as I keep having to get up but then I can't walk! lol I hope it feels better soon hun x


----------



## angie79

Hi girls

I'm glad to hear you are all ok :flower:
I just cant believe you are all in 3rd tri - how quick has time gone. I remember when everyone was getting there bfp's, doing there tickers and getting to know each other.

Congrats to all of you - your now on the home stretch :happydance:

Also :hugs: to the 1st special september star Darcie - What a beautiful little girl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


xxx Good luck everyone


----------



## LittleAurora

My hips ache but only in bed! Its horrible I wake up so tired and sore. I think ill be soeaking to my midwife for some advice


----------



## MrsJ08

Little A, I've been having the same problem since 1st Tri. I take paracetemol before bed if they have been painful during the day. I also sleep on top of a duvet for extra padding and have a maternity pillow between my legs. x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Helloooooo ladies!! Welcome to meeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!! How exciting!!!

I get really sore back at the moment too :( I keep getting a jarring feeling on my lower left hand side of my back, at first I thought it might be a kidney thing but I'm wondering now if it's more a nerve or something!? Goodness knows!

If anyone else is wanting to donate to Amy's gift could you please PM me and let me know, I'd like to get going with it soon :)


----------



## apaton

louise im just waititng on the paypal to take 2 amounts from my bank so they can activate my account :wacko: if you want to go ahead without me its ok :flower: i think it should be done tomorrow , welcome to third tri :yipee: xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just a quick :hi: as I've been away all weekend! Hope everyone is well and happy with lots of lovely little kicks! x


----------



## Asher

Hiya third tri ladies I am just popping in again to wave, can't wait to be here!! :hi:

Hope you're all well!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

It's a little bit scary in here.... everyone seems to be having babies!!!


----------



## kittykitty

Yay only 2 days until I'm officially allowed in this forum hehe.

Well I've had a really good day today, brought my first maternity clothes - 2 summer tops, as I've been getting away with wearing my larger sized clothes from when I lost weight before I got pregnant. I have also got too impatient and packed baby's hospital bag as we have already been brought / given everything we need. Now need to do my bag which I plan to do at the beginning of July.

Has anyone else started their bags or am I being tooo premature?


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

Well I am back from a weekend at my parents. DH and I had a wedding to attend in the same town my parents live (only 30 minutes away). I am always so exhausted when we get home after a weekend away. Did so much today and yesterday that I have my first day of swollen feet today. :-( Well just wanted to say a quick hello. Off to relax. Oh and here is a picture of me in that dress I bought last month.

xo
 



Attached Files:







27+2 Weeks_2.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## SpelmanMommy

27 weeks today!! were almost there girls =D


----------



## Blob

Nice picture Mamabird :wohoo:

:wave: hey everyone again, been busy this weekend and had my 4d scan yesterday was AMAZING!!!!!!!

Baby had his/her mouth open all the time...either greedy or goby :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Baby_Peck_2_011[1].jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 8









Baby_Peck_2_020[1].jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 9









Baby_Peck_2_009[1].jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 10









Baby_Peck_2_014[1].jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Blob

Awwww Emzy loving the scan pics :) I had a fab time they gave me tons extra cos i've been scaned 3x now by them :rofl:


----------



## apaton

aww blob fab pics , im booking mine today :yipee: was that babybond? or where is best ive forgot lol, 

Mama bird your dress is lovley, i wish i had a bump like yours im Jelous lol xx


----------



## Daisybell

*


Fish&Chips said:
↑

Just a quick  as I've been away all weekend! Hope everyone is well and happy with lots of lovely little kicks! xClick to expand...

:wave: Fish&Chips hope you have had a good weekend?!

well ive had loads of loverly kicks over the weekend found it hard to concentrate at work lol

I have also moved over from the 2nd tri to here 

MamaBird you look gorgeous!!! *


----------



## R&JBabybean

Morning Ladies 

Finally moving over here :happydance: Its quite scary and rather exciting to think we will leave third tri with a baby :cloud9:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

MamaBird you look lovely in that dress.
Blob, your scan pics are lovely...I am jealous we are not having one!

Well my plans for today have changed as I now have a poorly child to look after. He was poorly on Friday when he went to his Dads and the poor little guy is still poorly today, feeling sick. :-( At least I have an excuse not to do much today now though!

I hope he is back to school tomorrow as I have my 28 MW appointment and anti-d injection at the hospital, and I can't take a poorly child!!

I hope you are all well ladies, enjoy your day. xx


----------



## becs0375

You look gorgeous Mama B!!!

Lovely pics Blob!! Can't wait to have mine done!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aww blob lovely pics!! I loved mine too, was so great to see baby in so much detail. We got a lot of pics too for the same reason! This was my 3rd scan with them too! I keep looking at the pics and I have watched the DVD so many times now!

Mamabird that dress is lovely and you look great!!

I'm just on my lunchbreak at work now and willing 5.30 to come sooner. I'm absolutely shattered and just keep telling myself that I only need to work for another 5 weeks including this one, then I can go on Mat leave. Last week, they told us they were keeping us on but they can't say for how long, so I am just crossing my fingers it's for at least 4 more weeks!

xx


----------



## SisterRose

Just over a week until I'm moving over! :happydance:

Get ready for me ladies :p lol


----------



## LittleAurora

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABC27D0005.jpg

:)

love the scan pics!! too cute!


----------



## LittleAurora

sorry have no idea why its on its side and i give up! lol


----------



## becs0375

Looking fab Little A!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Brig, you look gorgeous in that dress!

Happy 27 weeks Spelman!

Blob those photos are amazing! I'm very jealous.

Thanks Daisybell. I did have a good weekend thanks. We went to stay with my brother and sister-in-law and we were so well looked after! Happy 27 weeks and welcome to the 3rd tri!

Hi R&JBabybean, welcome to the 3rd tri!

That is a lovely bump Little A. How are you feeling now?

I'm just back from my (early) 28 week appointment where I had my anti-d injection as I'm Rhesus Negative. Baby is doing well and I finally have my fit to fly letter so I'm all set for our holiday on Wednesday! Who hoo!

x


----------



## MamaBird

So happy to hear you had a great weekend Ann! and that everything is finally ready for your holiday!! I know you'll have a great time!! 

xo


----------



## Blob

Hey R&JBabybean its really not that long away now :wohoo:

Anyone else think that once they get into the middle of July ish its going to drag?? I have SO much planned until then :cry: i need to book more stuff :haha:

:wohoo: for the letter F&C thats fab news!!!


----------



## Blob

Apaton... yes it was babybond in stirling i went to. Last time i went to Livingston and i have to say Stirling were MILES ahead in being nice etc... We arrived to tea and coffee etc then they gave us longer DVD etc just so so nice :wohoo:

BTW girlies can i just say :shock: how beautiful are these wall letters... https://www.forkeepssake.co.uk/category/Girls_wall_letters,i.html 
Wish i'd known about them for Tabs :( So just looking for this one :haha:


----------



## apaton

i think july will drag :( im awaitin the birth of my neice /nephew due in 11 days cant wait but wont see the baby till after my lo is born as they live in london :(


i booked baby scanning in glasgow i got ten percent off, drea used them and said there fab :thumbup: thursday at 7 pm :yipee:

fish and chips glad u got your letter have a fab time :dance:

xx


----------



## Blob

Havent been to that one, i think all are great i just found them even better IYKWIM?


----------



## apaton

yeah i just booked it coz i got ten percent off :haha: xx


----------



## Blob

:rofl: I got mine at the babyshow for £99 and got 10 min DvD a disc with photos, black and white photos and 4 colour ones...then also the growth and health report thing :) Was amazing :shock:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies!! Hope we are all well!!

Well done F&C and have a lovely holiday won't you! We will miss you!
Blob, your piccies are lovely :cloud9: and so are those wall letters!!!

First day back to school after the half term... sooooooo tired, I'm really struggling with the drive but I don't have much of an option! DH is also away now until a week on Friday, so I have to entertain myself :(


----------



## apaton

blob thats loads , im only gettin 5 min dvd and 2 a4 size pics and its £122 usualy £135 i also get foetal sexing but i dont want it lol x


----------



## Blob

There is no way you'll see BTW... i know some people worry about that. They just stay with the head...might show you the legs but no way you will see :thumbup: I might get the photos blown up but i'm getting a new born photo shoot which i would like more :rofl: i'm running out of wall space ha ha

Louise thats no fun at all :( I feel really bad for you :hugs:


----------



## Blob

I really want to get the wall name things :hissy: I hate having to wait :nope:


----------



## apaton

i want them too, but my baby has no name or sex :nope: :haha: xx


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Mine has names but no sex :haha: Poor child is called 'Baby Peck 2'


----------



## apaton

mines is juniour :thumbup: lol x


----------



## elmaxie

Aww blob your scan is gorgeous!! I am so jealous! And I think its a girl...but please dont be offended if its boy:blush:

We use babes in the womb...for the mini 3d/4d package with 15% off its still £80...I have about £40 in my paypal from selling stuff on ebay...I DID have more than enough to pay for a scan but my OH insisted we buy my mum her bike (which we bid on for her on ebay) for all her help:cry: so just need to find a spare £40....:thumbup:

Well I have my glucose test tomorrow...starved until 9am, get bloods done, made to drink horrible lucozade and sit for hours then more bloods....I might even be sent for my ecg...wooo hoo!!:coffee:

hope your all well and good..am off for a nosey!

Emma.xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

I paid £80 for our 4D scan, it was at A4DBaby in Martlesham near Ipswich, that got us a 20 min DVD, 59 photos on CD ROm and 2 printed out piccies... we got £10 military discount!! It was really good :cloud9:


----------



## Blob

Wow Louise thats really good value :thumbup:

Emma i think girl too :wohoo:

:hugs: for tomorrow hope it all goes alright.


----------



## Caezzybe

Hi, I'm not on the list for some reason (I did ask to be added in the 2nd tri but I think my post was missed). Due 3rd Sep and on Team Blue :)


----------



## Blob

Yaay :) Mine is also in the wrong place :haha: but i'm not technically september :nope:


----------



## becs0375

Louise3512uk said:


> I paid £80 for our 4D scan, it was at A4DBaby in Martlesham near Ipswich, that got us a 20 min DVD, 59 photos on CD ROm and 2 printed out piccies... we got £10 military discount!! It was really good :cloud9:

Thats who is doing ours but we are having it done in Norwich!!


----------



## Blob

Any plans for today?? Its quite lonely in here just now :rofl:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Today is my midwiife check and bloods and anti-d injection! I don't mind them taking the blood, but I don't like the idea of them putting extra stuff in!! lol.

I am just enjoying a cup of tea and biscuits for breakfast and then I had best get ready as I must leave the house in 45 mins!

Hope you are all well. xx


----------



## LittleAurora

Its pouring with rain here :( Horrible day!


----------



## apaton

morning ladies :flower:

good luck with your appointments today teeny, that jags a stingy 1 ouch ,

its pouring with rain here 2 :cry:

congrats to new third tri people and viables :yipee: xx


----------



## lkb21

Hi, 

I'm a September Star - but my name isn't on the EDD. its the 5th Sept :) 

do i need to add myself somewhere? 

:) xx


----------



## becs0375

Its raining here too!! Where has the sun gone?!!!


----------



## apaton

ikb ask fish and chips , she will add u :hugs: x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi all, just to let you ladies who are awaiting your anti-d injection that in fact (to my surprise) it didn't hurt!!! 
Bubs is fine, he has taken up a head down position this week and has been kicking away nicely. It is now a long 6 week wait until my next appointment..boo!

It is raining here too, but still muggy which isn't nice, but at least there is no need for a coat today, just an umbrella! xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Good afternoon ladies...im in my third trimester today!!!! Yay!!!! x


----------



## Mummy2Asher

ooo i love them wall letters! i want some quotes in baby's nursery, not sure what yet though.

here is a pic from last weekend, OH's work ball...
i think i look hugeeeeee! my face is very fat/swollen but i managed to stay for nearly all of it and had a few dances even though i was in heels!
 



Attached Files:







at the ball.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Mummy2Asher

Teeny Weeny said:


> Hi all, just to let you ladies who are awaiting your anti-d injection that in fact (to my surprise) it didn't hurt!!!
> Bubs is fine, he has taken up a head down position this week and has been kicking away nicely. It is now a long 6 week wait until my next appointment..boo!
> 
> It is raining here too, but still muggy which isn't nice, but at least there is no need for a coat today, just an umbrella! xx

glad it didnt hurt :)
my baby was head down today too at the consultant appointment, yay! hopefully he stays head down! my son was head down always from 20 weeks. xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Caezzybe said:


> Hi, I'm not on the list for some reason (I did ask to be added in the 2nd tri but I think my post was missed). Due 3rd Sep and on Team Blue :)

Sorry hun I missed have missed that! How are you feeling now you are in the 3rd tri? x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Teeny I had my anti d yesterday and I also thought it didn't hurt. The mw said just before, sorry but this isn't going to be nice! Not sure why she had to tell me that as it could have made me tense up.. but all was good. Apparently little Fishy's head is down as well but she said he could still move around so it doesn't mean much at this stage.

Mummy2Asher that is a lovely photo and an amazing bump!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all. Just to let you know I'm off on holiday tomorrow until next Thursday so if any newbies join could you ask them to PM me as I'm bound to miss their posts after a week away!

Thanks ladies. I'll miss you all! xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

^^^^ Have a fantastic holiday Fish&Chips..you lucky thing. I'm not jealous...MUCH!!!! lol. xx


----------



## MamaBird

Hey Ladies!!

Just wanted to let you know that I decided to start a thread in the baby names section with our short list of names! If you'd like to vote there is a poll there!! 

xo


----------



## becs0375

Thats a gorgeous pic Mummy2Asher, that dress is gorgeous xx


----------



## elmaxie

Hello!

Well today has been a baby day for me.

I had my glucose tolerance test today so spent this mornign in the hospital. Luckily my blood was flowing for the 7 vials she took before my lucozade and then the 1 after 2 hours sitting doing nothing! I had an ecg done too which was all fine. I was also weighed and have so far in this whole pregnancy gained 3 1/2 lbs...I am so proud of myself:cloud9: With Nathan I gained 11lbs but craved fruit and veg and was totally off sweet things...not with this baby! So I have lost weight really...but to be very blunt I have quite a few extra stones so the fact I am not geining alot is very good...so to celebrate we are having a chippy tea:blush::haha:

Then I decided to make a start on painting the babies room:happydance:

Also forgot to add was that I won a mamas and papas car seat and base for £15 off ebay...hubby can pck it up as he works just round the corner...we do have a big car seat but with Nathan we borrowed a friends handle carry type one for the first while which was fab.
Think all we have left to get/stock up on is bath products and nappies....well that and carpet and a chest of drawers lol...
Going to get OH to get my bag out the loft too. Not because I am running away as he thought but for my hospital bag.

I am now sitting feeding my big boy his tea while Oh is off to get his car MOTed....hope its not too pricey as he isnt one for getting his car checked out when things go wrong!:nope:

So next Tuesday I am back at the hospital clinic to get a 28 week growth scan, my test results and weighed yet again and to chat to the docs lol

Ooo Fish and chips where are you going???

yay lilbumpblue for starting your 3rd tri!!

Emma.xx


----------



## Daisybell

*Im so jel fish&chips i want a holiday lol have a great time!!!

I hated having my glucose tolerance with DD the lab messed up my results so i had it done twice!! everything is going good with LO so hopefully i wont need to have one done this time around.

Ive got my MW app next week will be getting my Anti-D 

Have a painfull back today  and have been hit by the tiredness bug all i want to do is 

hope everyone is well xxx*


----------



## apaton

fish and chips have a fab time :flower:

teeny glad ure jag went well my first one was fine last time was nippy and the next 1 is tuesday , i hate it though coz i always have to go to hospital get my bloods done , go away and then go back for my anti d does any1 else do this?

emma thats a bargain for your car seat :thumbup:

mama bird ill go look at your poll :flower:

Daisy i sit with bed pillows at my back as its aching alot, need to get a proper back wedge or something :wacko: 

my bump feels sooo heavy today think its grown :wacko: x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks everyone. Am off to Menorca. Just need to find a bikini which will fit my suddenly MASSIVE arse! lol


----------



## Emzywemzy

LOL F&C I bet your arse isn't massive at all!! Have a lovely time in menorca x

Emma that's so good about your minuscule weight gain! I have gained 13lbs so far and I was overweight to begin with!!! Mind you, I gained most of them in the first tri as I quit smoking and replaced it with haribo lol

MamaB I'll go and have a look at your poll.

Glad everyones various appts have gone well, I have my 28 week MW appt tomorrow and I'm hoping I get my usual nice midwife this time!

xx


----------



## LittleAurora

fishy...have a great time!! did you need a DRs note to fly?


----------



## Louise3512uk

Helloooooo everyone!! Hope you're all well today :)

THank you for the payments, we're up to about £50 and there are still a few people promising money so hopefully we will be able to get something really lovely for Amy, she certainly deserves it!!

I have a midwife appt tomorrow afternoon too, and because I work an hours drive away in Beccles, I have to have the whole afternoon off work..... oh well never mind eh!! Means I'll miss a meeting all about reports... I'm fed up of hearing about them as it is, as I teach music I teach everyone in the school, so have over 400 to write! I've currently done about 175 and have a week and a half to finish them!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh what a shame Louise, a 1/2 day off! lol My appointment is first thing so I have to go into work afterwards... damn it!

Btw, did you get my payment ok? I sent it from my hubbys paypal as I never actually set mine up properly lol. Like I said in the message, if you need any more then let me know and I'll happily top up x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Yes I did thank you Emma :)


----------



## elixir

hey all.im here, [email protected], hi how u doing? both team pink!!:happydance:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Elixir! I have been wondering where you were! Happy 27 weeks for yesterday! Yay both team pink, how exciting :pink: How are you feeling? x


----------



## apaton

Louise i just transfered money did u get it? it was from seanpaton as my paypal still isnt working :grr: xx


----------



## elixir

@emzywemzy,hun, was TERRIBLy sick for a bit, but now much better!!!im soooooo excited abt our princess, hubby over the moon!:))) now im doin way better. how abt u??how much shopping, hv u gotten done?


----------



## Blob

F&C SOOOOOO jealous :lol: Have an awesome time :)

Emma glad your day wasnt too awful and :wohoo: on weight and carseat :)


----------



## Louise3512uk

Apaton yes I got it thank youuuu!

I feel annoyed with DH... probably hormonal... but not had anything all day, not a text or anything, then I log onto facebook and he's managed to accept 2 or 3 friend requests.... using his phone!! Surely he could have sent me a text in the time he did that :( I just rang and he was all whispery saying he couldn't talk as he was on task (playing army)... I feel really tearful about it! Bloody hormones!!


----------



## Asher

Bloody hormones indeed Lou, but bloody husbands too!! Grrr sometimes they do my head in!

Ooops look I snuck into third tri again, and it's not time yet!! 

Glad the money is mounting for Amy, nice to be able to send her something from the stars. xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

THey can just be so thoughtless! Bless, he's usually very good and I am lucky, but .... grrrrr!! Hee hee

MY MATERNITY JEANS ARRIVED FROM VERBAUDET TODAY, THEY ARE LUURVELY!! Oops sorry just realise caps lock was on but can't be bothered to re type it! Laziness at its best eh!


----------



## Asher

Ha ha no it just looks like you REALLY love the jeans!! Hee hee!!


----------



## becs0375

They have got some nice things on there!!


----------



## kittykitty

Hello ladies, I can officially join you today whoop whoop :D


----------



## Asher

Oooh Becs you'll be in here for real tomorrow!! So exciting!! x


----------



## becs0375

I know Asher!!! Won't be long til we are all over here!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Yeah Becs, go back to second tri till tomorrow you're not allowed in here!!!!!! Hee hee only joking!!

Whoop whoop kitty!

I love verbaudet....they have some such gorgeous stuff on there!!

I'm officially grumpy again now, Jason (the parakeet) has just done a poo on my curtain.. he's usually so well behaved! Well at least the rabbit is leaving the dog alone tonight!!
Oooohhh I forgot to tell you!! I was laid in bed last night with the covers off watching my belly move (whenever the baby moves, my belly is moving).... the cat was sat there next to me wondering what the hell was going on, climbed on to my belly to lie down, Lilia kicked and the cat jumped a mile!!! It was sooo funny!


----------



## becs0375

Aww poor kitty!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Louise, that happened to me too! The cat curled up on my belly and everytime the baby kicked he looked at my belly like whaaat?! he was so confused bless him lol


----------



## MrsKeene

Hello Ladies! I haven't been on for quite sometime, thought I would check in on everyone! Can't believe it's already 3rd tri time! I feel like time is just flying by, hope everyone is doing lovely!


----------



## Fish&Chips

LittleAurora said:


> fishy...have a great time!! did you need a DRs note to fly?

Yep I managed to get my MW to do one for me which was lucky as the Drs were fully booked. x


----------



## elmaxie

Morning...

Well I am finding it harder and harder to sleep. My hips get so sore at night if I dont move regularly...which when your knacked and out of it can be hard:dohh:

I must have missed to Amy thing....can someone point me in the direction?? I would love to give something too!:blush:

Well its another rubbish rainy day here...wish I had never bought the mini green house thing as it hasnt stopped pouring with rain since:shrug:

Well I better go so OH can get back on here...I only came on to check my emails:haha:

Louise men can be so thoughtless...:hugs: Its made so much worse by hormones...my OH got it in the neck for buying me "wrong" chocolate last night...I was so upset with him and he thought he had done something nice. Today I feel very ungrateful:dohh:


Oh F&C hope you have a great holiday!

Emma.xx


----------



## lilia

yay i'm finally allowed in here :) I feel properly pregnant now lol! xxx


----------



## apaton

congrats third tri people:wohoo:

fish and chips have a fab holiday :yipee:

mrskeene hope your well :wave:

emma my hips are sore 2 and my lower back, i feel like my bump has sprouted ill put a pic on but beware im half naked :rofl: the amy thing Louise was sorting it if you pm her she will help you out :hugs: xx


----------



## apaton

i removed it lol was too self concious ill take another 1 later haha x


----------



## Fish&Chips

You silly billy apaton! I'm sure it's gorgeous! x


----------



## apaton

itz coz im covering my chest with my hands, ill wait till ive got a top on lol :blush: :haha: xx


----------



## Asher

Show it Mrs! It can't be worse than the bra and knickers ones I took last night which I might just post for weirdness value if I get the guts up! My bump looks sooooo weird!


----------



## becs0375

Aww Apaton!!!! 

I can now officially come in!!


----------



## apaton

yay becs :wohoo: 
lol ill wait till oh gets home and he can take one with a top on :haha: xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

:wave: to all new third tri ladies.
Finally, we have some more to join us!!! xx


----------



## Daisybell

* ladies 

Awww apaton im sure your pic looked fab!! get it posted  
I agree i think i should get one of them wedge pillows, i keep pinching
OH's pillows 

lol Fish&Chips im sure your bum aint that big (you should see mine) Have a fab time hunni xxxx

Lousie3512uk lol your poor kitty kat xxx

 to everyone who has moved over to 3rd tir*


----------



## kalou1972

I wondered when you gals were gonna arrive !!! I've been here waiting for a day already !!!


----------



## MamaBird

Welcome to the newly arrived 3rd Tri ladies!!!!

And Apaton: Show us the bump!! Show us the bump! lol!!!!
I'm sure you look fantastic!

Well I just popped on here to say good morning! I have a meeting with my MW in an hour. Getting my papers so I can my GTT done Friday. Ugh!! 

Fill you all in later!

xo


----------



## apaton

removed due to extreme nudity :rofl: xx


----------



## MamaBird

Awwwe! Apaton! Your bump is gorgeous!! It's all nice and tidy!! I think it looks fab! You should see my naked bump shots! lol

xo


----------



## apaton

im removing it very soon lol x


----------



## Asher

apaton it's gorgeous!! Love it! Go back to second tri and look at my Easter Egg one I posted it's hilarious!! xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone! 
LOve the bump apaton!! 
Welcome Becs!!!!!!

I had my 28 week appointment today, I have to go and see a consultant on Monday morning because of what happened with my dad, him and both my brothers have tested positive for this prothrombin thingy which apparently is genetic and can cause the blood to clot randomly! Dad is on warfarin for life, I have to go to get another opinion, to have a screening for it and to see if it changes the kind of care I get from now on! CHances are I'll have to have the stomach injections for a few days after the birth and will have to wear the flight stocking things when in labour, we'll see what comes of it!

Other than that though, funday height 27 1/2 cm so spot on with my dates, she said baby is just compact in there and that's why I still don't really have a bump! Starting to wonder if I'll ever have one! Bloods done, heard the heart beat again :cloud9:

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Daisybell

*Well done Apaton for uploading your bump pic 

Your bump looks gorgeous!!!! so neat!!

*


----------



## Louise3512uk

I'm going to need to help with deciding exactly what we get for Amy with this money girlies... I was thinking to go with the star and flowers? Does anyone have any particular ideas/suggestions?? (I hope Amy doesn't read this bit!)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Apaton that is a fabulous bump honey..you should be proud to show it off!!!!
Glad your appointment went well Louise. x


----------



## elmaxie

Just popped on for a quick rant...sorry!:blush:

Basically I have just got back home and have a voice message left by the clinic midwife with my glucose test levels.

My 1st fasting bloods came back at 5.6 then after the lucozade and 2 hours later it was 4.6. Great I thought as last time the cut off was something like 6.5....BUT NOOOOO they have lowered it 5.1!!! So my fasting one is 0.5 over and my 2 hours after is great!

I have to now wait until Tuesday to find out what the obs doc and the diabetes doc say but I bet they will treat me like I have gestational diabetes...:cry:

Gutted isnt the word! Dont get me wrong I actually fully expected that I would get it this pregnancy but to have such low levels and THEN find out they have lowered their cut off is gutting....really put a damper on my day.

Sorry for having a whinge just needed to vent really...going to have crisps to console myself :haha:

Will be back on later when LO is in bed...

Oh and the bump pic is gorgeous...I just look like a whale:shrug:

Emma.xx


----------



## MamaBird

Louise: So happy to hear your app. went well!! Keep us posted after your next opinion!

Elmaxie: So sorry to hear about your results! :-( Especially since you thought you had done so well! I have my GTT on Friday...kinda nervous about it. :-(

Well ladies I just came bacl from seeing my midwife as well. My meeting wasn't great like all my others. Nothing major...just a bunch of little things. Everything is fine with baby...but mommy has a few issues. Anyway, I don't want to go on and on about it here, but I did update my journal if anyone is crazy enough to read my rant on there! lol!!

Have a good day ladies!

xo


----------



## apaton

Louise i hope everything is ok when you get your second opinion and glad baby is growing well :thumbup:

im happy to go with whatever for amy star and /or flowers sound good :flower:


oh emma :hugs: i hope your crisps cheered you up :dance:


mama bird hope your ok :thumbup: and glad baby is well:)

im going to remove my nakedness now :rofl: haha xx


----------



## becs0375

Aww Apaton I missed it!!!


----------



## apaton

ill do a quick show for u becs :haha: x


----------



## Blob

Gorgeous bump apaton :wohoo: looks fab!!

Emma :hugs: thats poop!!


----------



## becs0375

Its gorgeous Apaton, you should wanna show it off!!


----------



## apaton

its too naked :rofl: lol im delete it now :) x


----------



## becs0375

hehe!! What are you like?!!!!!


----------



## apaton

ohoh this was neary on the 3rd page :cry:

hope you ladies are well, im writing on both tris :haha:

my 4d scan tonight sooooooooooooooooooooo excited :wohoo::wohoo: xx


----------



## becs0375

WOOOHOO for the 4d scan!!!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Daisybell

*oh wow i bet your excited hunni 

Carnt wait to see the fantastic pic's later xxx*


----------



## Cafferine

*Peeps head round door* :argh: Can't believe I'm here, the last chapter!


----------



## apaton

welcome cafferine :wohoo: xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Think this sum's pregnancy up quite well...

https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/749/749287ockxrdo3y2.jpg 

if it works!!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

YAY !! I can officially join you girls now !!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## becs0375

Yay Cafferine and Laura!!! Welcome to 3rd tri!!

https://debenhams.scene7.com/is/image/Debenhams/20090813_221010111705?resMode=sharp&op_usm=1.1,0.5,0,0&rgn=0,0,2000,2000&scl=5.208333333333333&id=2dEdHEw7LFQqvz60zN9R7P
https://www.mummysonlinebabyshop.com/lg_images/Oh_Baby_London_Been_Inside_for_9_Months_Pink_And_White_Stripe_Playsuit[3].jpg
Just bought thes for my little Madam!! I love them!!


----------



## MamaBird

Becs!! Those are TOO cute!! I actually laughed out loud when I read "Been inside for 9 months" LOL!!!

Lilbluebump: Beautiful little poem! Thank you!

So I stayed home from work today...felt really icky yesterday...I think the main part of it was lack of sleep. Last night I had the BEST nights sleep in a long while!! 

Hope all you ladies are doing ok!

xo


----------



## becs0375

Glad you are feeling ok Mama B, I think we are all getting to the tired/ icky stage now!!

They are so cute, the been insode for 9 months is just lush!!


----------



## stmw

heya everyone, hope your all ok =) xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Becs I love that been inside for 9 months one!! Where are they from?

xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Becs where are those from?! They are gorgeous!!!!

Hi everyone!!! Hope you're all well!! x


----------



## MrsJ08

Ladies I've bought something similar to Becs "Been Inside" from the same company I can't tell you which one because it will give away the babies sex (which I'm keeping secret) 

Check out these websites:
https://www.noaddedsugar.com/
https://www.ohbabylondon.com/

Happy shopping x


----------



## Daisybell

*:wave: all hope you are all well???

awww Becs those outfits are too cute!! i love the "Been inside for 9 months" 

lilbumpblue i agree that does preety much sum up pregnancy

welcome cafferine and Laura!!!

Well ive been as tired as ever today! 
I feel the same as i did when i first go pregnant all i want to do is 
*


----------



## becs0375

The first one is from Debenhams and the second I got from Oh baby London, you can get them also from ebay!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girlies

Hope you're all ok! Daisy, I'm the same totally knackered all the time! I can't wait to finish work, I'm counting the days. 

Saw the midwife yesterday morning which went great! She had the results of my GTT which were normal and my blood count was normal AND for the first time I don't have a UTI!! Yay! My blood pressure was good too which is always good to hear. I told her about the pain I've been getting in my hips and bum cheek and she is referring me for physio. It's been getting a lot worse over the last week and I'm starting to find it really hard at work and also sleeping, so I'm hoping the physio will help! She also felt baby who had her head down in my pelvis and my fundal height was a little bit over at 30cm, but she didn't seem too bothered about that.

The next thing is my growth scan at 32 weeks, where they will also check whether my placenta is still low lying. I hope it has moved by then! I can't believe I'm coming up for 29 weeks now... does any one else think it's flying by now? Before I know it 30 weeks will be here! Remember when we were all 6 weeks and waiting for our 12 week scans? Doesn't seem that long ago does it?!

xx


----------



## becs0375

Thats brilliant news about your GTT Emzy!!! I don't go back to the hospital till I am nearly 36 weeks for my consultant check and scan!!
I so agree, time is flying!! Still feels like there is so much to get!! I think I am far to laid back!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks hun! We go back at 36 weeks as well as 32 for another scan. Not that I mind, it's an extra 2 chances to see baby!

x


----------



## Emzywemzy

By the way did you manage to sell your bon jovi tickets in the end? (it was you wasn't it?) x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Time really is flying! I see the consultant on Monday, but then my next appt is 31 weeks, the one after that 34 weeks... only 3 weeks between them so they really will be flying!! The end of term is going to come up so quickly because I'm putting on the summer show, it's all based on decades and I have alsorts going on, I have 50 Yr 5 kids singing build me up buttercup, my choir are doing umbrella by rihanna and mmm bop, and the orchestra are playing matchstalk men and yellow submarine, along with all the other solos and bits and bobs! It's going to be brilliant, it's the bit I love the most about my job, but it's so tiring to organise... and to make things 'easier' for myself this term, I've put both performances on the same night - one at 4 and one at 7, to save me having two late nights at school... I think I'll be pooped!!

But once that's over it's the end of school, and I'll be 34 weeks!! |Then it's going to be a loooooooooooong summer holiday!


----------



## becs0375

Yes I did sell my Bon Jovi tickets!!

I have to see the mw on Monday for my 28 week app, only wanna get my HiP stuff sorted LMAO!!


----------



## Blob

Awww LOVE the sleepsuits Becs :thumbup:

Time REALLY flies once the MW appointment start and then your classes :wohoo:


----------



## apaton

love the outfits becs :dance:

thought id post this here 2
im just home from my scan it was amazing :cloud9::cloud9:

still team yellow and baby is weighing around 3.5 lbs and measuring a gestation of 29 plus 6 hahaha i think im in for a big baby :cloud9: im soooooooooooooo in love!

pics to follow :wohoo:


----------



## apaton

https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/4dscan007-1.jpg

https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/4dscan004-2.jpg

https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/4dscan005-1.jpg

https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/4dscan006-1.jpg

https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/4dscan007-1.jpg


----------



## Emzywemzy

apaton those photos are amazing! so so clear! what a gorgeous baby with a cute little nose and lips awwww x


----------



## Caezzybe

Fish&Chips said:


> Caezzybe said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm not on the list for some reason (I did ask to be added in the 2nd tri but I think my post was missed). Due 3rd Sep and on Team Blue :)
> 
> Sorry hun I missed have missed that! How are you feeling now you are in the 3rd tri? xClick to expand...

Thanks for adding me :) I'm feeling fine physically but just been diagnosed with GD and 2 days later they want me on insulin - I said no and have to see the consultant on Monday (I'm hoping they will give me tablets instead). Ironic as I've now given up shift work and was feeling quite perky - bummer!!

The only big difference between 3rd tri and 2nd so far is that Baby is moving more (or I can feel him more anyway, even one week after moving to 3rd tri!) :)


----------



## Sarahkka

I came over to check on this thread and there are already 300 posts?!!!
:rofl: :rofl:
And most of us aren't even on maternity leave yet. We're going to blow BnB's servers, girls! :)


----------



## becs0375

Lovely pics Apaton, so clear too x


----------



## Blob

Photos are SO clear Apaton!!!! Sooooo cute!! I think boy for you :) 
My placenta is over my babies face so all mine are fuzzy :cry:


----------



## apaton

lol blob mines was beside it at first and the cord is by the nose , u see it in the dvd, i think boy too, MIL thinks girl but shes weird :wacko: :haha: i couldnt sleep i was soo excited coz i saw its wee face lol xx


----------



## Blob

Awww your baby is gorgeous!!! Mine was snuggling into the placenta :rofl: I didnt see the cord anywhere this time :wacko: Did you get them to scan the whole baby so you can have guesses boy or girl :lol:


----------



## apaton

she measured it but told me and sean to close our eyes, i was soo tempted to find out but only 11 weeks if i last lol , so didnt bother :wacko: xx


----------



## Daisybell

*Aww Apaton your scan pic's of your little bubba are fantastic!!
Cute little face! and ickle nose awwww bet you are on 
*


----------



## SisterRose

Soooooooo close to coming over now! :D


----------



## Blob

Yaay :wohoo: its going to start getting empty in second tri :)


----------



## apaton

thanx for all the pic comments :flower:

im just putting the dvd on youtube so will post a link :yipee:

congrats to new third tri people :wohoo: xxx


----------



## apaton

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOtAsHVsq5U
my baby :) x


----------



## Blob

That is so nice!! Its worth the money huh :flower:


----------



## Blob

I would do that if i could figure it all out :rofl:


----------



## LittleAurora

Baby is so cute but the 4d scans freak me out a little!! lol


----------



## opticalillus5

*I'm Sneaking..... :ninja: *


----------



## FirstBean

Im so close to coming over cant wait to get over here


----------



## stmw

that scan video is awesome - cant wait until I have mine next saturday - im so excited! eeek!!! xxxx


----------



## stmw

ahhhhhhhhh im 27 weeks - i belong here haha only just realised =) xxxx


----------



## becs0375

Welcome to 3rd tri stmw!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone! I am so glad this week is over... it seems to have gone on forever! I don't know how I'm going to cope with another 5 1/2 weeks of school.... with commute.... just worked out that's 1988 miles to commute, or 56 hours of driving!! :cry::sad2:


----------



## apaton

blob i uploaded it too youtube :dance: x


----------



## Blob

Mine isnt as good as yours its really blurry as baby was REALLY burried into the placenta :nope:


----------



## Blob

Louise :hugs: sorry hun that doesnt sound fun at all.


----------



## apaton

it must be comfortable :flower: xx


----------



## Zo23

Hi everyone! Hope you all are doing well. Ive been out of town and came back to third trimester...why do I feel like its going to be an uphill battle from here on out?


----------



## Blob

:rofl: I feel like that too.. i have SUCH a busy time until the middle of July and then nothing :cry: all toddlers and classes my LO and I do end for summer and i will be massive and stuck at home with a screaming toddler :nope:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aww apaton I can't get over how clear your scan is! The video is lovely and your baby looks lovely and happy in there :flower:

If anyone would like to watch my scan I've uploaded it to photobucket :happydance:

(removed link as realised it has my dob and personal details all over it, but if you'd like to see it then pm me and I'll send you the link! :flower: )

Hope you're all having a lovely evening... I'm sooo happy it's the weekend I'm shattered! Just cooking a yummy chilli for a very late tea!

Catch you all later

xx


----------



## apaton

emzy your baby is sooo cute :cloud9: xxx


----------



## elmaxie

Morning!

Well I have been up since 04:30am...when I woke up in a large warm puddle in bed.:cry: I got up and my jammie bottoms were sodding and the bed was soaking too...think its just wee and have a pad on with nothing since but I have to call triage back at 7am to let them know if I have anything else and what they want me to do. But the mw was lovely and recons its just pee as I have just had a great nights sleep (Nathan never woke up once...well I beat him to it as he slept until 6am) so obviously wasnt waken at 3/4am by him when I usually go pee too. So all in all we are thinking I just peed the bed:haha: but may have to go in to be double checked. Typical as OH is working 7am until 3pm and my dad has just been in hospital yesterday and today I have a police open day event that I am going to with my mum...:dohh:

So thats me really a crappy wake up call but a positive in that Nathan slept 7:30pm unitl 6am! Cant win :shrug:

Will come back and let you know if I am just a pee the bed (which I hope I am!) 

Oh its also kinda scared me into realising how un organised I am (well there isnt much else to do bar think/worry at that time of day!)...this time with Nathan I had my bags almost done and this time I have done nowt...no clothes washed, room not finished nothing! Better get a shake on I think!

Emma.xx


----------



## Asher

Knock knock, can I come in?! 27 weeks today! :happydance:

Apaton and Emzy, your videos are both just adorable. Mad how you can see every detail of your babies' faces! So lovely!! It makes me want to get a scan myself, but DH point blank refuses!!

Emma I hope things are okay for you with the wet thing! I hope it's just pee, sounds like it! 

Can't believe I am in third tri! Seems like this is going on forever, but we're in the last stretch!! Yippee!!

I had a mop chop and colour last night, my hairdresser comes to the house now, I originally used to go to the salon but it's much cheaper now! I feel so much better for a cut and colour! She reminded me I need to book in for 8 weeks time to be all ready for the little one! That time will fly! 

I am trying to get DH to put our cot up today so I can organise the baby's room better, at the moment it just looks like a dumping ground for baby stuff....... 

Have a good day everyone. :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Oh no Emma, hopefully its nothing more than a wee xxxx Like the mw said you probably slept so well. I too am quite unorganised, we haven't really bought that much, pram we pick up in August, no car seat. I don't know why I haven't got everything tbh, I am normally so organised!!


----------



## elmaxie

Thanks guys!


Called mw back and she is fairly happy its just wee (even though there seemed to be gallons of it:blush:) but I have to wear a pad and keep an eye out through out today for any more or any pains etc etc...
As horrible as it is gonna sound am glad its wee:blush:

Soooo how is everybody elses weekend starting??

Oh I cant wait for us to finish painting the babys room, maybe get a curtain pole and curtains up...oh yeah a carpet lol then all the baby stuff out the loft...then there is the washing of the bags and bags of clothes...lol with Nathan I was so organised re clothes and hosp bag and generally stuff (we never had a room for him as we were in a 1 bed flat but had his crib ready etc etc)

I think we got his buggy in the feb before he was born (He was born April) but that was more of it it arrived early in the shop. 
We have a double buggy this time which we bought before we even started ttc no2 as we saw it on Gumtree really cheap so swooped!:happydance:

Hopefully OH will get the baby car seat I won on ebay today and I can be less worried lol....

Dunno about were you are but the sun is out and shining and has been for ages...(helpful when you have bedding to wash!) 

Better go and see what my boy is getting up to as he is very quiet...

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Blob

:wave: hey Asher

:hugs: Emma hope everything is ok.

Emzy that scan is fab :thumbup:


----------



## apaton

Asher welcome to 3rd tri :wohoo: and also to any1 else who has moved over today :wohoo:

elmaxie glad it they think it was wee , these babies dont half worry us :hugs:

becs i have no car seat either i need to get a move on :haha:

morning every1 else :flower: xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Emma, glad it seems it was just wee! How worrying for you though. I have to say, I have come extremely close to wetting the bed on several occasions after a swift kick to the bladder so have started wearing tena lady all the time now. How glamorous pregnancy is!

Yay welcome Asher and happy 27 weeks!

Happy 29 weeks apaton, blob and me!!! Can you believe next weekend we will be 30 weeks?

Suns out here today and we're having a BBQ... it was meant to be just us and 2 friends but it seems to have grown to about 10 people now! I feel like a right grump, but I don't really want a houseful of drunk people all day and night! It's not so bad as Matt isn't drinking either and he's promised to kick everyone out if they stay too late. We're the first out of our group of friends to have a baby, so I think everyone just thinks I'm boring at the moment!

xx


----------



## Asher

Emzy, what you just said about people thinking you're boring because you can't drink etc is just how I was this time 6 years ago when we were the first in our group to have a baby. I felt like I had grown another head! This time round I don't care!! :haha:

Thanks to everyone for all the welcomes and waves! It feels good to be in third tri!!


----------



## Blob

Its quite nice here too :wohoo: not hot just warm but still its nice :)
Yaay for 29 weeks i hadnt even noticed :rofl:
:lol: I'm quite impressed how organised iam...i have to buy my hammock thing and then i'm all done...well except then i will do the 'extras' :rofl:


----------



## apaton

me neither :wacko: aweek tomorrow will be single figures 9 weeks 6 days arrghhhhhhhhhhh lol xx


----------



## Asher

Yay congrats Ashley and Sarah on your 29 weeks! Wow, a week away from 30! That's so good! See how I remembered your names, it won't happen again it was just one of those weird moments hee hee!


----------



## apaton

haha asher i know hardlley any1s name :haha:

i know u beat me on bejewlled all the time how do u get that score lol x


----------



## Asher

Ha ha Ashley I think I spend too much time on games! It's an addiction! x


----------



## Louise3512uk

I bet you can work out my name!!

Emma :hugs: glad it seems to be wee, keep us updated though won't you!

Congrats to 29 weekers! It always seems very strange to me that people are hitting 29 weeks when I'm only 27+6 even though I'm due on the 5th of the month!! Hee hee

I have a rubbish weekend in store I just know it! No DH, was going to go round to a pals for her BBQ and to watch the game but she's had to run off to a family thing, so I'm literally going to sit in my house and munch my way through the weekend whilst writing school reports!! :cry: I might take a trip into Ipswich to buy some more baby bits and bobs, but I don't really like to do it without Wayne.... maybe I'll wash all the baby clothes and do an audit of all the different things I have in different sizes so I know exactly what needs getting still!!

Sorry to whinge... Wayne hasn't been away this much ever in the time i've known him, he;s been away monday to friday every week since September apart from Xmas and Easter hols, and this seems to continue till the end of July... I'll only have him for 4 weeks then it's baby time and then a fortnight or so later he's gone to Afghan!! And he's wanting to take his R+R as late as possible, around late Jan/early feb time... which I understand to a point as at least it would only be 6 weeks or so till he comes home... but I'm jsut fed up of it now I want him here!!

Rant over!!


----------



## Asher

Aw Louise you deserve a moan! I think I would too! Maybe a trip to the shops and a mooch around might help. Maybe treat yourself to an ice cream or something tasty you fancy. x


----------



## becs0375

Aww Louise, that was my life when we moved here, Ian was away constantly from the November to March training for Afghan. Then he went in March and didn't get back till mid November. We had RnR late August. Its just pants. There were loadsof ladies here that were pregnant thro the tour and one gave birth during RnR and her husband went back the next day. Its a shit life.

When you go on mat leave we should meet up and do some baby shopping!!


----------



## Blob

Awww Louise you do totally deserve it :hugs: I get pissed off enough that i only really see my OH on a Sunday :dohh: He works at home (farming) its just he works ALL day..take my hat off to you ladies :hugs:

Mmmmmm ICE CREAM!!! I really want some now!! Wait i want an ice cream milkshake!! :lol:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Thanks ladies :hugs: He just rang and once again I got all mardy with him on the phone for no reason and got all tearful! Argh! I miss him so much but every time I get to speak to him I get cross with him! And it was only because he said I should go to mothercare and buy some bits and on the way back drop in to toys r us to pick up Nathan's bday pressie (stepson, he's 6 on saturday and he'll be with us for his birthday) and I got all cross about the responsibility of choosing his present on my own! 

Argh... oh well, I'll text him in a minute and say sorrry for being hormonal! 

Becs that sounds great, it's not all that far really so we should have a day shopping/beach/lunch etc!


----------



## Blob

:hugs: Its normal hun dont worry...you always take it out on the people you love most.


----------



## becs0375

Its so true Blob, you do take it out on the one you love the most x

He is probably feeling just as frustrated as you chick!!

Deffo shopping and lunch!!! Mmmmm food!!!

Just been for a 5 mile walk with my boys, it was so lovely.


----------



## Emzywemzy

5 miles Becs!? With my hips and back I'll be lucky if I can walk 5 minutes at the moment! ha ha


----------



## Carley22

just sneaking in for a little peek.....


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi Carley :hi:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi Carley!
Becs, sounds brilliant! I've just been for a walk in the forest with my doggy and he's now snoring beside me on the sofa! I shouldn't treat him like a baby should I! Hehehe although my excuse is that the rabbit is having a run around and he wouldn't get left alone if he was on the floor!! I've cleaned the rabbit out too so that's one less job left to do!

I think I'm going to do my reports while the football is on... I can't quite motivate myself at the moment, so I'll cook some tea first I think! That'll be 2 hours of report writing which isn't TOOOOOO bad to say I was going to do it all day is it?! I haven't done any sorting of baby stuff yet either, I'll do it later or tomorrow! I also decided that tomorrow I'll go to babies r us and mothercare in Ipswich, and get some of the necessary but slightly boring stuff! On the way home I'll get SS's Bday pressie, and some stuff for pass the parcel and other party games, decorations etc... sorted!

Anyone have some advice for me.... the summer mess do is on Friday, and the theme is 'messtival'.... like a festival theme... I have NO idea what to wear!! Although I have to say I'm pretty pleased it's not a formal do, don't think I could have been doing with trying to get a maternity floor lenth dress!! Plus this way, I'm hoping I don't have to wait till after the speeches to go for a wee, otherwise I'll be investing in a shewee!!
I was thinking about looking for a maxi dress or something similar, otherwise do you think it would be wrong to just go in jeans and top?! That's what I'd wear to a festival!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Louise I was going to say a pretty maxi dress or a pair of linen or similar trousers and a nice top, like a floaty one or something x


----------



## apaton

Louise a maxi dress is a great idea p.s i know the obvious names but im a bit thick at remembering things:haha: xx


----------



## Blob

:hi: Carley
5 MILES :shock: would so not be doing that...
Love Maxi dresses!!


----------



## Mummy2Asher

i wish i could walk 5miles!
im struggling just walking about 2miles per day. but it seems so pointless to drive to town or toddler groups when im not working now and have to find somewhere to park etc 
my feet just kill all the time?! is this normal?!

also i weighed myself today and im 10stone 8lbs, i started off at 8stone i think, well before christmas i was 7stone 10 but im guessing at xmas i put on a few pounds. thats 2stone 8lbs already! 
im going to try eat less from next week, it was my birthday yesterday and our house has polished off 2 big cakes and cupcakes!
my OH and munchkin got me a yummy mummy changing bag and some asos maternity dresses and tops :) he was also going to book us another 4d scan, we had one at 16 weeks but the next appointment seems late at 32 weeks! not sure if that will be too late really.

today we finished baby shopping completely, not allowed to buy anything else until we are all moved and settled into our new house incase any new costs arise. 
3 weeks till i move and i havnt packed at all! argh!

louise- sorry to hear hubby is away alot :( i hate it when my Oh is away.

asher- welcome!


----------



## becs0375

Louise I would say maxi dress!! They are sooo comfy!! Our summer ball isn't until 30th July, and its cocktail with a garden party theme!!! I have bought a dress from Blooming Marvelous! Hoping to get another wear out of it as one of my close friends gets married on 3rd Sept!!

I was feeling so hormonal when I got out of the shower I cried my eyes out to Ian, he is brilliant when I get all upset. Feel so much better now lol!!


----------



## Blob

Mummy2Asher :hugs: happybirthday for the other day, that is so sweet what a nice present. I had my last 4D scan at 31 weeks with Tabs and it didnt look much different to the one i had this time...so i would go for it if you could :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Just dropping in with some :hugs: - I am sooo far behind, need to keep up!


----------



## LittleAurora

Here is my latest bump pic! 
I think it grew!! LOL...i keep banging things of it...like fridge doors or trying to squeeze thru gaps that are to small lol


https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0kjk007-1.jpg


----------



## Sayuri

Morning Everyone! Hope you are doing ok!:thumbup: This is my firstpost in Third Tri still cant believe it!!!!!!!! total shock!

@Louise I would say a Maxi Dress OH got me a really nice one the other day, its maternity but I reckon I would wear it after the baby is born. I find them so comfy!

@Asher I WONT even say how much I weigh I wish I was your weight now I feel like a Ball with a head a legs :wacko:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Little A your bump is lovely! And your cute dog in the background awww!

I keep banging into things as well, especially my desk at work and I have a constant bruise on my bump! x


----------



## mumto5

morning everyone how are you all doing today?


----------



## Louise3512uk

Morning all!!

Happy 28 weeks to me! Yippeeee!

I have to say, I'm getting a little concerned over lack of weight gain... I weigh the same now as I did at my 7/8 week booking in appointment.... I had very bad sickness and food aversions etc in first tri and first half of second tri, but surely there should be some weight gain by now?! I'm STILL not noticeably pregnant! I'll take a picture later, I tried yesterday but batteries have run out in the camera!!

I'm off out now to buy birthday presents, fathers day presents and hopefully a maxi dress for the mess do! Fun times!


----------



## apaton

afternoon ladies jsut a flying visit im going visiting happy 28 weeks louise, welcome to 3rd tri other ladies :dance: ill catch up later :flower: xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girlies

Here is my 29 week bump and I've included my 23 week bump in the same top (first pic). What do you all think?

xx
 



Attached Files:







bump23.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2









bump.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## stmw

gorgeous bump! your LO has definately grown lots =) xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Lovely bump Emma!! I wish I had a bump like yours!! x


----------



## apaton

Lovley bump emma :thumbup: x


----------



## Louise3512uk

By the way couldn't see one maxi dress in mothercare!!! Pah!!


----------



## elmaxie

Hello!


What gorgeous bumps ladies...to think what the "bumps" were like in 1st tri to now:happydance:
5 Miles....jeez I would be so sore and have to sit down every few mins. Well done you.
I must say with Nathan I was fine until I stopped work and started to take it easy...thats when I started to seize up and hurt so this time I will try and do things rather than vegetate!

Just popping on quickly today. Am totally shattered after our montser boy refused to go to sleep last night and we had to get his cot back out and do controlled crying...luckily he gave up and slept after only 10 mins. I on the other had was a wreck and blubbing all over the place.:cry: Then I did the same for his nap again today but he only slept 20 mins and is now giving it big zzzz on the couch after falling alseep in the car on the way home from my mums. But gonna keep at it. Luckily (so far) he only kinda wakes a little once during the night just now and last night my OH just lay him back on his pillow and he slept until 6am.

Am trying not to think about my "wee" happnings yesterday but its playing on my mind alot...I mean am sure it probably was wee as I had no more "dampness" at all but I have this voice at the back of my head saying but what if it wasnt? Would I have pains by now if it had of been? Would baby be moving different/more/less etc etc....I have a scan on Tuesday at 1pm anyways so will hopefully get reassurance then. But what if it has been my waters other than the risk of infection will a baby be ok for a few days?? Sorry for my crappy negative questions....its all just whirling in my head:shrug:

Kinda wish I had said I was a bit damp so I could have been checked over...I mean when my waters went with Nathan I was on a hospital loo in labour and put a pad on and they couldnt test that some how (I dont think it was damp enough) so the mw got snippy and said she would examin me and see if "I really thought my waters had gone" ie she never believed me:shrug:
See its dangerous to think.

Love to you all.

Emma.xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

aww thanks girls! Louise your bump will pop out soon. You must have ultra strong muscles and will probably spring back into shape as soon as you give birth, whereas I had a flabby tummy to begin with lol x


----------



## Daisybell

*Hia all, just got home from work. hope everyone is ok???

Fab bumps Emzy and littleAurora i think mine is slowly starting to look more rounded
now yay

I know Louise i can not find a maternity maxi dress anywhere, been to mothercare, Debanhams, newlook, next dunno where else to look?? xxx*


----------



## Emzywemzy

Louise, what about this one from Next? I think it's really pretty https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/women/search/15/1?extra=sch&n=women


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ohh and I know it's not a maxi dress, but how cute is this sun dress https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/wom...y&nbsp;&gt;&nbsp;Women&nbsp;&gt;&nbsp;Dresses


----------



## Emzywemzy

Also, from new look https://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/maternity/tribal-print-maxi-dress_190348409?productFind=search

and a couple on asos https://www.asos.com/Women/Maternity/Cat/pgecategory.aspx?cid=5813

xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Emzy I have just been looking at that green floral one from next! Think I might go for it!

By the way, please don't go thinking I had ultra strong stomach muscles, whatever reason my bump isn't popping, that isn't it!!! It was soft and flabby and ultra un-toned!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I think it's really pretty and would look perfect for a festival theme! x


----------



## opticalillus5

:wohoo: I'm Here!!!! :wohoo: 

We've been to see the priest today and booked our wedding in for 2pm on 25th June 2011 too! :yipee: 

On a dampner, someone was meant to be viewing my horse today (who i'm having to sell) and hasn't turned up. Still, I'm not that cross as i'm in third thri AND am getting married :) 

Sorry for the selfish post - hope you're all great :) 

xxx


----------



## Blob

Louise last time i checked i was 11lb smaller than i was last time with Tabs when i was VERY fit :wacko: But baby is def growing :rofl: Aslo i think you need to put a bump pic up!! I remember last time on here there was a girl who really had NO bump at all and had an 8lb :baby: Like she had NOTHING... :hugs:

Little A and Emzy fab bumps :thumbup: really growing well

Optical :wohoo: Hey...why you having to sell your horse :(

Emma :hugs: least you have a scan soon hun!


----------



## Mummy2Asher

ooo in h and m they have lovely maxi dresses and maternity ones too, im always shopping in h and m the pirces are really good considering we wont be wearing the things long and they have everything im always looking for.

im so mad my OH ate my sweets while i was having a nap!


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls, 

Just wondering if any of you have brought/thought about mattresses yet? I am not sure what is safest/best to go for, wondered if you were more educated!


----------



## opticalillus5

Blob said:


> Optical :wohoo: Hey...why you having to sell your horse :(

She's not getting enough work as it is, and to be honest she hasn't been for quite a while. It's been selfish for me to keep her really; I've had her for 11 years but now i'm just too busy. I'm really upset, but I know it's for the best for her. I just hope I find someone now who can look after her like I do! 



Drazic<3 said:


> Just wondering if any of you have brought/thought about mattresses yet?

I got a foam mattress free with the cot I bought, so I have no idea - I took the easy way out! lol.


----------



## Louise3512uk

Congrats optical on 3rd tri! Sorry you're having to sell your horse :( and sorry about timewasters! We have rehomed 4 of our rabbits, purely because I was already struggling to get down to clean them out, and don't even get me started on catching them!! (We named one Houdini because he is an escape artist, he ate through one of his hutch walls and escaped, and he knows how to unlock his door!) They are now living with one of my friends who is rabbit mad and has a back garden with a warren of runs and hutches.. they'll be happy there!

Blob, check back later, I promise I will put a bump pic on!


----------



## Blob

Tee hee no dout i will be on checking it now :lol:

Optical :hugs: Sorry hun, think if my sister wasnt so good and eventing all mine for me i would have sold mine also :nope: I also have a little cry that i will no longer be travelling around in the lorry with them. Going away to events with one baby was hard but i think going away with two is pretty much impossible :cry: Least she is so awesome though and i will just live it through her :rofl:


----------



## becs0375

I am sure one morning you will wake up Louise and it will be like ' whoa where did that come from!!'. My Mum never showed till she was like 8 and a bit months with both me and my sister, and people didn't even know she was pregnant till after she had had us!!!


----------



## apaton

hey ladies a quick catch up 
optical sorry u have to sell ure horse :hugs: and congrats on the weddding :wohoo:
Louise ure bump will come soon :flower:
drazic some one told me to get a spring matress cant remember who though :shrug: lol, i need 1 for my crib as the free 1 i got is rbbish, ill worry about the cot at some point lol 

hope every1 else is well , im shattered bath and bed for me , got midwife in the morning for 29 week app :) night night :sleep: xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

OK ladies, here goes with the bump piccies!! Please excuse the mardy face, I really haven't got the hang of taking photos of myself! Plus the bulb has gone in my bedroom so its a bit dark!!!

Here's me normal, with jumper!


Here's me with jumper pushing bump out!


Next two are with vest from front and from side.... would you believe I was 28 weeks??!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Louise, I have bought 3 maxi dresses and not one is maternity hun...They are quite stretchy so cover my ever growing bump and I figured I could wear them next year too! They are H&M as someone mentioned already. Just an idea!
I wish I had a small bump this time, last time I had no bump whatsoever until about now and by the end I was huge with an 8lb 14oz chubby bubby!!!!

I haven't posted for a while after a scary Thursday when I found myself in the hospital for 6 hrs waiting to be checked over, but everything was fine.
OH has also said that as I let him watch the world cup he will pay for a 4d scan!!!....I can't wait and I am going to book it tomorrow!! 

Hope all you ladies are keeping well. xx


----------



## Carley22

louise you look fab - we always want what we havent got!!! id love to have a tiny bump mines getting too heavy to bear now!! And we've AGES left yet!!


----------



## Asher

Evening all!!

Optical, that's poo about your horse viewer. Why can people just not do what they say they will? Grrrr. 

Emzy and Louise, loving the bumps. I think mine is huge this time compared to last, and last time wanted to be bigger and this time I want to be smaller! They're all different!! But all got gorgeous babies in them!! :baby:

Good luck Apaton with your appt tomorrow. 29 weeks! Wow!

Drazic, I have just bought a replacement mattress for my crib cos the other one had gone a bit flat, but I only replaced it with a fairly simple foam mattress similar to the ones in prams and moses baskets. My cot mattress will be on its third child this time round, but it was a sprung one so hoping should be okay. I find the whole mattress thing very confusing!

Today has been an odd day. Was at a kids party with Archie from just after 10 until almost 1 o clock. He had his face painted there and then refused to go swimming as had initially been planned. So he ended up going to my mums and having tea there, and we took Jack swimming and had a McDonalds. Everybody was happy. Archie got his attention and cuddles from Gran, and we got some exercise followed by some fat!!! So now I am gonna have some of hubby's homemade veggie lasagne for supper and then fall into bed. The tiredness is coming back for me now, don't know about anyone else. I could do with a snooze in an afternoon!!

Am glad school is back tomorrow, much as I love little Archie he's ready for his routine again, and so am I!!


----------



## becs0375

I have bought a sprung mattress for my cot, I got it from ebay for about £36 with free postage, its brilliant!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

aww Louise you have a cute little bump! As Carley said, at least you haven't got to kart a massive one around! x


----------



## Blob

Louise have you got 'wider' cos thats what happened to me :lol: I think my baby is in my back :rofl:


----------



## Louise3512uk

I have definately got wider!! And I think what's happening is that my front is just gradually moving further out - not as a bump but as a whole, if you know what I mean! I've always had huge knockers but as they have grown along with my bump I think they've made me look smaller!!

Sideways on I've always been quite shallow, so now I feel a lot thicker but to people that don't know me I just look... normal!


----------



## Blob

Thats EXACTLY what hapened to me :wacko: Its kinda upsetting though... Last time i had such strong tummy muscles i just thought that they were holding my bump in so i grew outwards all together :rofl: When i went for my first scans they couldnt get a picture as my muscles were too tight :wacko: NOT a problem this time around :rofl: 

Dont worry, you are going to get a gorgeous bump! I LOVED my bump when it came because it was still easy to go everything. Even this time i dont feel like i'm 'heavy' so feel lucky :hugs:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Ahh thanks blob!

Is anyone else wanting to give money for Amy's gift? I really don't want to wait much longer before sending her gift as it's Evie's first birthday on Sunday and feel it should really be there before then, not sure how she'll feel if she has a star named after Darcie but nothing for Evie?

If you still want to donate can you PM me :)


----------



## apaton

had to do a search for this page it was lost :haha:

morning every1 :flower: im just in from my midwife appointment baby is fine but very big :rofl: they are going to measure me in 3 weeks and if its still measuring big send me for a scan as she said she didnt want me pushing out at 14lb baby lol, good news is head is down but baby is back to back so ive got exercises to do to try turn it , all good :thumbup:

hope every1 elses appointments went well :)

congrats to new thid trip people :dance:

if you are going to birthing classes when do they start ? mine are sunday :wohoo:

and ive got a breast feeding class on 6th july :happydance:

hope every1 is well :hugs: xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Afternoon all, Apaton, at least you might get to see bubba again, but they do often get sizing wrong. They told me with my first he would be about 7lbs and he was nearly 9lbs! lol. But lets hope bubba isn't the opposite for you!

I had the worst nights sleep last night...woke up with terrible heartburn which made me feel sick and I was really dizzy with a headache. I don't feel 'right' today either, I still feel icky! 
I have a consultants appointment at the hospital in a little while so might mention it then.

On a better note, I have booked my 4d scan for next Monday evening and I can't wait!!!

I hope you are all enjoying your afternoon. x


----------



## apaton

teeny hope u feel better soon , and good luck with your appointment , :hugs: yay to the 4d scan :wohoo: cant wait for pics :wohoo:

i think its right as the 4d scan woman said it was 39 plus 6 last thursday and my fundal height is bigger than the estimated big line on the chart :rofl:

ive thought they had my dates wrong from way early on goint by the date of my last period i should have been due middle of august although i know people ovulate at all diffrent times, i hope baby is ok and just like eating : xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Louise - have you spoken to wobbles about it? She might want to be involved. 

Brought some stuff for little girl today, our first fluffy bum nappies! So excited, just want it to be September now!!!


----------



## xemmax

Drazic<3 said:


> Louise - have you spoken to wobbles about it? She might want to be involved.
> 
> Brought some stuff for little girl today, our first fluffy bum nappies! So excited, just want it to be September now!!!

i bought a trial pack of tots bots bamboozles from babies r us the other day, they are so lovely and soft and colourful, i think i'm obsessed!! just about to order some more trials. oooh they're so cute! xx


----------



## Cafferine

Hello girlies, 

Hope everyone is ok. Went for my GTT today which was alright but was sodding starving afterwards! Came home and had 2 salad and jalapeno sandwiches and 2 satsumas :blush: They rang me at 1 though and said my results were normal so at least thats something. 

Anyone else fed up of being pregnant now? My partner seems to only just be getting into it now that the bump if bigger and the baby is big and moving round and responding to his voice, which is lovely but i've been pregnant for 7 months in a week and i'm getting very tired now. :shrug:


----------



## opticalillus5

Thanks for all the congrats on moving over! I like it here :) 



Louise3512uk said:


> We named one Houdini because he is an escape artist, he ate through one of his hutch walls and escaped

He ate through one of his hutch walls?!?!?!? That's determination for ya! I've gone from having loads of pets, and now (after the horse has gone) I'll just have the little dog and a rabbit. I think i'm going to loan a little pony for my daughter once the LO is born - I rent a big allotment from the council for the horse, but the waiting list is HUGE so if I don't put a pony in it, i'll lose it. But if I got a small pony, it wouldn't need as much exercise, and DD could ride it (she's not really able to do more than just sit on my mare as she's too big). 

I'm v. jealous of your figure and bump btw... I feel like i've put SO much weight on and that i'm never gonna be able to get it off again! 

Oh, and did you get my paypal payment for Amy? 



Blob said:


> Optical :hugs: Sorry hun, think if my sister wasnt so good and eventing all mine for me i would have sold mine also :nope: I also have a little cry that i will no longer be travelling around in the lorry with them. Going away to events with one baby was hard but i think going away with two is pretty much impossible :cry: Least she is so awesome though and i will just live it through her :rofl:

Thanks hun... Yeah i can see how taking 2 lo's eventing would be difficult! For too long now my mate has just been more like a pet. I really enjoy going down to the horse though, so hopefully if I loan a shetland or welsh A in the new year, I can still go down and potter about without feeling too guilty that they're not getting that much work. I need an ex-riding school pony I think, that way they'll be used to standing and being brushed for hours and would be fine for my daughter to mess with! Eventually, I want to get another one to ride, but as i'm probably going to have to get another job when baby is about 6 months, i'm gonna wait and see how it pans out first. 



Asher said:


> Optical, that's poo about your horse viewer. Why can people just not do what they say they will? Grrrr.

I wouldn't mind, but we'd been on the phone for an hour and a half discussing my mare, and then she kept calling and calling and, to be honest, she was starting to bug me with her interest! Then when the day came - nothing! 

Someone else is coming to view her tonight. I hope they don't mess me about too! I've put her up for sale rather cheap as i'm more concerned about where she is going than the price I get for her, but as a consequence I'm getting a lot of timewasters and dealers calling up about her. Also, loads of people keep asking me to loan her out, even though i've said I want a sale. The last thing I need is for someone to take her, then decide they don't want her in a couple of months and I have to get her back when i'm in labour! lol. 



apaton said:


> if you are going to birthing classes when do they start ? mine are sunday :wohoo:

Mine start on 1st July, and are for 4 weeks after that. I went to a couple last time I was pregnant, but I'm really looking forward to going again as my labour wasn't a nice experience, so I wanna find different ways of making it easier this time!



Teeny Weeny said:


> On a better note, I have booked my 4d scan for next Monday evening and I can't wait!!!

Oooo mine's on Sunday - and I can't even get excited about it at home because it's a surprise! I'm so glad I can get all excited here! 

Can you tell that i've just learned how to combine loads of quotes? lol. I love it now - It's my new thing. 
well, i've wasted most of today as I ate like a pig and then fell asleep on the sofa in the middle of bargain hunt. Oops! I'm such a stereotypical pregnant woman today. :blush: Better get some ironing done to make it look like i've done SOMETHING productive with my time! 

Hope you're all well today ladies! xXx


----------



## becs0375

I am off for my 28 week mw appointment in a bit!! I hope its my normal one as I am not in the mood for the cow I saw last time! Read my notes last night and she was meant to discuss my GTT that the Consultant had put down in my notes at my 12 week scan, which she didn't!! F'ing useless!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies!! Optical yes I got your money thank you :)

I haven't mentioned it to wobbles no... who is wobbles?! Isn't she one of the administrators? I was going to start ordering today/tomorrow!

Becs, fingers crossed your appointment goes well and you have someone nice to see!

I saw a consultant at the hospital today... filled me with lots of confidence when she said I was testing them academically with this blood thing my dad and brothers have... I looked at her computer screen and saw that she had done a google search for it!!!!

Anyway, she said that I would be consultant led from now on, I had blood tests done for it although they will take 6 weeks for the results to come back and then I will see her again... she also said that the chances are that if I am positive for it then I will have the injections after the birth and she doesn't 'think' that I will need anything to happen prior to it... we'll see! I was in there for hours though! Oh, and they think I might have the startings of a UTI... so that's been sent off too!

On a more positive note, I had a macdonalds afterwards!!! AND I have put on 3kg!


----------



## becs0375

Thats brilliant Louise, so glad all went well for you. Good on you for having a Mac D's!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Louise, she owns the forum, and is a good friend of Amy's. More might be planned for her I don't know - PM me? 

I don't get a 28 week appointment, my next is 30 weeks :o


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Louise has my cheque turned up ? If not I can send it to you via paypal instead.... xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

I don't think so Laura, I have only received 2 cheques so far... if you use paypal then I will rip up a cheque from you if it arrives!


----------



## kittykitty

Hi ladies

Had my 28 week appointment with a different midwife today as mine was on holiday I believe, also had a student midwife as well which was nice.

Concerned me a little when the student midwife was listening to the heart beat, my little fella's beat was very slow (well quicker than mine but not by much) which I know slightly worried them. We knew he was awake as he had been kicking them whilst she was measuring him. After a few more minutes and the main midwife came over as well they checked my purse and bump's HB speeded up. At the end of the appointment she said everything was fine but it has slightly un-nerved me as to why it dropped. :shrug:

I also asked about a pain I have been getting which she said sounds like could be the start of SPD so has suggested I monitor it and possibly make a self referal to the local community hospital for physio. 



Cafferine said:


> Anyone else fed up of being pregnant now? My partner seems to only just be getting into it now that the bump if bigger and the baby is big and moving round and responding to his voice, which is lovely but i've been pregnant for 7 months in a week and i'm getting very tired now. :shrug:

I have to agree with you on that one, all bump does is kick and wind me now, I hate not being able to move my body the way I was used to, that my clothes don't fit etc etc lol. I want bump out :(


----------



## Louise3512uk

kitty, I would try not to worry too much, if they were really concerned surely they would have referred you for monitoring? It's good that it picked up :)

Has anyone else found that when they lay down flat on their back their belly automatically goes hard?? Mine does this every time without fail... not sure if it's a BH or not, just seems weird.... also, whereas baby only moved when I was on my back before, she now seems to stop moving as soon as I'm on my back?! Should I be worried?!


----------



## becs0375

When I lay flat my belly does that and she always starts kicking!!!


----------



## stmw

yeahhh my belly does that when i lie on my back also - she wriggles like crazy then lol

I understand what you girls are saying about being pregnant - I love every minute of it - but its hurts when she moves - i hate not being able to move and having to get tucked in every night by the OH , so he can help position my v-pillow, and I hate not being able to breathe and feel like shes going to break my ribs haha! Apart from that - im loving it! lol 

Not long now ladies xxxx


----------



## Ambrosia

Due middle of September with our 2nd child, our son will be 3 at the same time :flower:


----------



## Sayuri

The baby moves when I am on my back....im not sure if bubs likes that position so does alot of squirming


----------



## Louise3512uk

Glad it's not just me!!!


----------



## Sayuri

Wow I thought I was the only one! so nice to hear that im no alone! I am getting fed up. I cried the other day because EVERYTHING I do is soo much slower like sweeping or doing any housework DH has taken over in that department. I just feel useless and its getting me down, I am really trying to be gratefull for being pregnant as I know there are many who are trying...but its just getting hard

Dont get me wrong I cant wait to see bubbs but its getting really tiring:cry:


----------



## elmaxie

Evening!

Optical I hope this person turns up for you...it would really annoy me if people were time wasting! I had it a few times with stuff I have sold on gumtree (not exactly the same lol) and you have to wonder about them being so ignorant!

Very jealous of all your 3d scans. I dont think we will be getting one. OH is happy that we are getting a 28 and 32 week scan so I will have to make do with the 2d image:nope:

Are they sure it was babies heartbeat and not yours? Plus I agree if they had of been concerned they would have sent you for monitoring....but also baby likes to play with the cord and grabs it it can slow its pulse down itself...cheeky monkeys!:hugs:

I have my 28 week scan tomorrow and in a way am so excited but also terrified incase her waters are low after the other days happenings...but I am trying to stay positive! Then I have clinic to discuss my glucose results and show them my readings for the last few weeks...doesnt help my morning one thismorning was 6.2 as I had nachos and chilli con carne from the chip shop for tea late last night:blush:

Then a week tomorrow I have the midwife and will hopefully get my HIP grant form an send it away...has anyone had theirs yet?? I missed it at my last appoinmtent as I wasnt 25 weeks....

A week tomorrow I also have Nathans injections that he was meant to have on the 1st June but they cancelled due to staff shortages..I am dreading it as OH is working that day:cry:

Other than that all is good:thumbup:

Off to raid the cupboards for tea/dinner food....

Emmaxx


----------



## Sayuri

sorry to sound ungratefull on a lighter note DH laughs at me when I 'Roll' off the sofa!


----------



## becs0375

Good luck for tomorrow Emma, hope it goes well!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Emma I got my HIP form a few weeks ago, the midwife backdated it for me! When I saw her last week she said it was lucky because she is struggling to get hold of them now, said she had been waiting a couple of weeks for them to send her more.... she seems to think they're trying to slow the whole thing down so as not to have to pay them all out?!

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow, make sure you speak to them if you are concerned about anything! I am guilty of leaving things then end up worrying when I get home!


----------



## becs0375

LOL my mw had the opposite, she had loads of the bloody forms!!!


----------



## Elphaba

Hello girls!!!

I'm finally moving over to third tri as I'm 27 weeks today.

Have to say I'm not loving 3rd tri from my first day's experience. I got half way to work and came over exceedingly dizzy, faint and nauseous. I had to turn around and just go home again I felt so rough and have just spent most of today sleeping. I'm hoping this is a one-off and not going to be for the next three months.


----------



## aob1013

Can't. Believe. I. Am. In. _Here._

:haha:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

I collected my hip form from the midwife just after 25 weeks and the money came through within a week of sending the form, so nice and quick!

Good luck with the scan tomorrow Emma :flower:

I totally know what you mean about being fed up. I mean, I love being pregnant but I'm always tired, constantly need a wee, get really out of breath, my hips hurt like hell and I can't stop crying!! I've been a wreck this week and it feels like I have really bad PMT. I've been having really bad mood swings and keep crying for no reason at all... my hubby has been great and really supportive but I'm sure he must think I am cracking up lol I must be a nightmare to live with at the moment! I hope I don't feel like this for long as it's rubbish :cry:

Anyway, enough whining from me! Think I just need an early night and I will feel better :sleep:

Louise, think the star and a massive bunch of flowers sounds lovely :kiss:

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

:hi: Elphaba and thedailymail! :kiss:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Helloooo new people!

Emma I've been crying lots this last week or so too! I put it down to missing hubby but could just as easily be just random hormonal outbursts! I did have a little cry to myself yesterday when I got in the car after tescos and didn't realise until I had driven off that I had shut some of my hair in the car door and couldn't move very far!!


----------



## Zo23

Just wanted to say that Ive been crying my eyes out this week. Who knows why. At least Im not alone!


----------



## Louise3512uk

We should all get together and have a sponsored cry, I bet we could raise some money for charity that way! Hee hee!


----------



## apaton

good luck at your scan emma :hugs: im off to bed night ladies :) xx


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Louise3512uk said:


> I don't think so Laura, I have only received 2 cheques so far... if you use paypal then I will rip up a cheque from you if it arrives!

Can you let me know if it turns up in the morning post - If it doesnt I will send over a paypal payment when I have lunch tomorrow. x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Come on ladies, we are letting this page slip...I found it on the 2nd page!!!

I thought I would post about my very crappy afternoon yesterday...
I went to the hospital for my consultants appointment and as ever they were running late (after I purposely asked if they were on my arrival and they said no), so an hour later and my son to pick up I still hadn't been seen and 3 ladies were still in front of me in the queue...so didn't get to see the consultant and now I won't. :nope:
Then off to my mums where I then hit my Dads new car from behind :blush:
So, I am a bit grumpy but set off home to get dinner on with OH and little one....on the dual carriageway our car breaks down and we end up paying money to have it towed home after sitting by the side of the road for an hour and a half!!! :cry:
Put the dinner on finally, just about to serve it up when my brother turns up to have a look at the car....so an hour later and a little burnt I finally get the chance to serve dinner....but no, a guy from ebay texts to say he will be round shortly to pick up something he had bought.....I could have screamed!!!!!

Really ladies, this is just to say that perhaps however bad your day was going I think I had it pretty rough!!! :haha:

We now have to spend money we don't have on trying to fix the car. This may mean cancelling my 4d scan. :cry: But I am keeping FX'd that I don't.

I am hoping today is better. Love to you all. xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Girls who have got their HIP - did they send you a letter or did they just put the money in your bank? I sent mine off weeks ago and I haven't heard a thing!


----------



## SisterRose

I'm here! :wohoo:

Last stretch, then I have a baby! (At least I'm certainly hoping so. Still a little pessimistic :haha:)


Draz - I sent my letter off last Tuesday, so a week ago and I still haven't heard anything either :shrug: I haven't exactly checked my bank account yet though either!

Teeny - I really hope you don't have to cancel your scan :(


----------



## apaton

teeny what a crap day , that sounds awful :hugs: finger crossed you dont have to cancel the scan, can they not make you another appointment for consultant? if not that is shocking:nope: hope today is better :flower: x

drazic my money went in before i got my letter, about ten working days after i sent it :flower:

hope every1 else is well, congrats to people who have reached third tri today :wohoo:

ive got hospital at 1:50 for my rhesus jag although they always take blood and send me away and phone me when ive to come back, even though they know when im comming :grr: x


----------



## Drazic<3

Bugger, maybe it's gone in and I had less money that I thought I did :dohh: :rofl: thanks girls.


----------



## apaton

:rofl: my letter didnt arrive till about a week later x


----------



## _LauraK1982_

I sent mine off 27th May and still havent had it - They do say up to 4 weeks but most seem to get it in their bank after 7 days....


----------



## becs0375

I have heard alot of people say that the HIP grant was paind in quick and they hadn't got a letter till days later!!!


----------



## SisterRose

I was just wondering, what're you ladies wearing this summer? I'm really, really liking maxi dresses at the moment with a bit of a boho feel about them. I really loved the green dress Emzy posted the other day, I think it was Emzy anyway. 
Over the last few weeks I've noticed all of my clothes have gotten really tight on me and I feel like I look awful! I don't actually have any maxi dresses, because I can't find any that look right on me.

Every maxi dress that I've tried on so far doesn't look right, I'm begining to wonder if I can pull one off at all with my body shape. For a start my boobs won't fit in most of them because they're now too big and they look REALLY baggy and huge around my wasit, so I can't buy a smaller size because my boobs are too big but I can't wear a bigger size because that'd drown me and look tentish. :haha:

This one's really nice 

https://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u284/Fashion_Critic_/MaxiPrimark.jpg


----------



## apaton

ive got some summer dresses not maxi ones though, i also got linen trousers from asda maternity :thumbup: sometimes i just wear jeans with a bumpband and a long vest top lol although jeans hardley go over my bum now :blush::haha: xx


----------



## becs0375

I have a few maxi dresses that I put with different belts etc!! They are sooooo comfy!!
I like that one, where is it from?? 

I am so pissed off with one of my mates here, I used to go to Mums and tots with her on a Tuesday and Thursday, but the past couple of weeks I haven't been as I have been busy, well she goes running with another wife on camp, anyways I was just out putting some rubbish in the bin and she walked past and didn't even speak! I am so sick of making an effort with people. I went out of my way to welcome her here when they moved as our husbands work together. I think I must have 'use me' written over my face. Well thats it for me, I am looking out for number 1. Not once has she made the effort to pop round mine etc.


----------



## apaton

bekkels where is that from its gorgeous?,
becs just put your self first and ignore ignorant people ! xx


----------



## SisterRose

Becs + Apaton - I haven't got a clue, wish I knew. I just ninja'd it from google images as an example. :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Forgotten who posted this originally already...but I had my money in my bank from the HIP grant before I received my letter. It took about a week. xx


----------



## apaton

ooohhh bekkelz im going to try find it lol x


----------



## FirstBean

I have officially reached 3rd Tri so excited to be here


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!!

Was at the midwife today and she said baby is measuring big for dates!! So im back in 2 weeks to check growth again!

Im hoping Lego just had a grow spurt and will have evened out by then


----------



## Drazic<3

Ooo, thanks girls. I'll go and check my bank. I want the money to be there, but I am poorer than I thought if it is! :dohh: 

I need to stop buying fluffy bums and actually things she will need, like clothes, and somewhere to sleep :rofl:


----------



## Elphaba

That maxi dress is so pretty. I love the look of them although I have the similar 'big boobs' problem. Also I'm quite short so think most of them would be far too long on me (unless anywhere has a petite range).

I've not got my HIP grant yet either. Sent the form of two weeks ago but it hadn't gone in when I checked my account yesterday. Not that I'm desperate for it yet as the inlaws are giving us money for the cot which was what I originally intended to use the HIP grant for. There's plenty of other things for it to go towards though!!


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey Ladies! 



elmaxie said:


> Optical I hope this person turns up for you...it would really annoy me if people were time wasting! I had it a few times with stuff I have sold on gumtree (not exactly the same lol) and you have to wonder about them being so ignorant!

Well, the woman did turn up to view May, and she was a right buggerlugs! I was there saying how good she can be, and she dragged the poor lady all over the place because she wanted to eat the grass! She said she'd call again today, but i'm not holding my breath. OH says that my horsey 'knows' and was being a pain on purpose! I must say, part of me was a little bit pleased :blush:

Hope your scan goes well today Emma! I know what you mean about kid's injections too - I couldn't take DD for hers. I had to take her to the dentist last week too, and could have screamed 'get off my little girl!!!!'. DD was fine, but I didn't like it one bit! 

:hi: Congrats to everyone moving over from 2nd tri!!!! :hi: 

Aw Teeny, your day sounded awful! Fx today is better for you, and that you can still see ur baby in 4d :hugs: 

Drazic - I've checked the bank today and got my HIP money. Not sure when it went in, but I got the letter a few days ago. It's taken a couple of weeks for me I think (but I haven't checked bank for a while). 

I too am looking for a dress for 2 wedding night-do's which I have to go to this summer - One of which is a week on saturday. I love that green next maxi dress, but i'm worried that it'll be too daytime-ish for the night do - what do you think? 

I've just been for my consultant appointment, and i've got myself all worried. I thought everything was fine - bubs is moving, and we heard the heartbeat etc. Then she measured me and my fundal height is just shy of 26cms - I'm meant to be 27+3 (every time I go to the consultant I get moved forward a day for some reason!). I know it's only a cm (give or take), and I know it's not really accurate, but i'm still worrying! she said everything was normal, but then asked how big DD was (6lb 9, born nearly 3 weeks early), and if i was eating properly! I must admit, last week I didn't eat as much as usual because I didn't 'fancy' anything, but even on my worst day I had 3 meals. 

In a panic, I left the hospital and went straight to the fish-shop for a tray of chips and peas. :haha:

I'm having my 4D scan on Sunday, do they measure your baby for you? Or can you ask them to check your dates etc? I know I have to take my notes with me, so Fx they'll see that it's slightly low and check. I've got midwife on 30th June, then consultant again on 20th July. 

Hop you're all well today folks :) 

xXx


----------



## apaton

optical the woman measures mine and estimated the weight :) xx


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Just a quick post to let you know that I have created a September Stars 2010 group on facebook. So for those of you who like to interact on facebook...there is now a place just for us! 
I created the group as "closed" so you must request to join. That way we can keep it private. Just search for September Stars 2010!! 

xo


----------



## elmaxie

Hello!

I am just back from my scan and clinics.

I wish I could wear those dresses...I need too much strapping and support for my boobs. just glad I| live in Scotland and its a bit cooler.

Optical it must be quite gutting to have to sell your horse...I would be secretly hoping too.:blush:

Becs I would ignore her. Seriously some people just have such crap attitudes and pick you up and put you down when they feel like it...they arent worth the hassle!:hugs:

Scan was great. Still a little girly. She is measuring at 31 weeks:wacko:but then they had Nathan pegged as being well over 10lbs and he was 8lb 11.5oz:shrug:
I am booked in for my next scan in 4 weeks too.

But all is well and am just so chuffed.

Spoke to doctor, dietician, diabetic doctor, midwife and 2 research students. So had a very busy afternoon!
I have lost 0.5lb so have gained 3lbs so far this pregnancy:happydance:

The diabetic doc said my glucose readings were actually ok with a little blip ever so often. So I go every 2 weeks so they can see my readings and she expects me to be on metaformin tablets by my due date....so its not too bad news.
So obviously it wasnt my waters on Saturday I am just a pee the bed...but must admit I dont mind so long as baby is ok...was a bit mortified when I was telling the doc this as I work with her, so now she knows I weed myself:haha:

Finally got the car seat last night and its great!!:happydance:

So hopefully by the end of this week we will have the room painted and we can get the carpet next week on payday.

Better go get all my washing in now and get sorted.

Emma.xx


----------



## cat81

Hi Mamabird, I just requested to join. My name is Catherine Slater if you don't recognise it. Thanks x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Evening ladies, after a big mix up at the hospital I had to have another anti-d injection after I had quite a big bleed last Thursday. I called them friday and they said I didn't need it, then they called yesterday and said I did....so I call them, the MW is not sure, then in the end I had to go in. She put it in my bum and it stung like hell!!! It went in my arm last week and did not hurt one little bit!!!

The MW is concerned that I haven't had my cervix checked as I had this bleed and I am meant to have a risk assesment to detremine whether it needs doing as there may be an increased risk of premature labour. All one big mess on that front. :-(

Bubba is lying awkwardly and my bump hurts, he is quiet today too so I think he has got real comfortable in the worst position ever!

Anyway, off to watch eastenders now!

Hope you are all well. xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone!!
Laura, it hasn't arrived!! Paypal me!
Becs I got yours!
Drazic, my HIP grant just turned up in my bank, I also had one of those "Doh!" moments when I found out I was skinter than I thought!!
Whoever said about the green maxi dress being too daytime for evening do... I wouldn't worry! Just dress it up with pretty shoes and jewellry, you're pregnant, it's difficult finding stuff!

Erm... had more things on my list to say... I typed really fast just so I wouldn't forget too!!

My debit card has stopped working randomly today, which was pants because I NEEDED chips on the way home from work for tea :( Rang the bank and apparently a new card was sent out in April - to my old address!!!!! I wouldn't mind but I bloody changed my address IN BRANCH when I moved a year ago!!!! Argh!! Lucky the people who live there now are honest eh!


----------



## SisterRose

Drazic - I checked my bank today, no sign of the grant gone in yet :shrug: 

Teeny - I hope you get everything sorted out

Mamabird - Great idea, I've just requested to join :thumbup: 

Louise - :dohh: very lucky indeed. Did you manage to get chips? 

Just sat down today, I've been out sorting things out at the bank too. My dad's been lovely and given me a cheque to put in. It's quite a lot of money, I've never seen my bank look so full :haha:

Also tried on more maxi dresses and it's safe to say - I can't do maxi dresses! they look AWFUL on me. I think I'm too short and apple shaped for maxi dresses they make me look twice as big around the waist and don't cover my boobs. I just ended up buying a nice new floral top I can wear with leggings and a blue cardigan :thumbup: nice and comfy.

I also found out why my boobs won't fit in dresses. I decided to buy some new bras, ones without the plunges so I'd be more comfortable and I bought them in a D, usually a C and they don't fit me. DD's for me! :shock:! you'd think I'd be happy about it - but I'm not! now I can't fit in to anything and they don't even look that much bigger, all my old C bras still fit ok, just a bit tight :shrug:

ALSO, my OH was tickling my stomache earlier and Ellie was going mad! she was wiggling around everywhere and kicking. He looked so happy with himself and kept saying "Awwwwww! cutie!" it was really nice.

Just had a lovely chicken salad with honey & mustard dressing, it was delish! now i'm gonna go and ruin it by having a huge piece of chocolate fudge cake with cream and watch 2012 with my OH :rofl: yum!
X


----------



## jenos

HI LADIES how is everyone?
it took my hip grant just over a week to turn up in my bank account and then i got my letter a couple of days later

i was just wondering how u get the september logo on your signiture as i can't seem to do it thanks


----------



## becs0375

Evening all!!!

Glad you got it Louise!!! I had that problem with our bank twice last year, bloody useless!! I tried to buy the weekely shopping in tesco once and it got rejected, I was devastated!! 

Just been for a nice walk, had a shower and then stuffed my face with malt loaf!!! Had a lush stir fry for tea aswell!! Now watching a bit of Gok!!!

I am on the hunt for a new maxi dress for a dine out in a couple of weeks, found a black one in new look mat range, it has gold beading on it!! Bargain at £22!!!!!!


----------



## Asher

Just popping in for a quick hello tonight to spy and see how my girls are doing!! 

I'm off to Manchester airport soon to pick up the in laws from their Cyprus hols. Joyful but ah well, may as well have the run out!

Hope you're all well tonight, will be back for a proper nosey tomorrow. Oh yeah I need to fill you all in on my physio appointment yesterday re the SPD. What a load of crap it was!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Holy cow! I know i'm late joining but 47 pages..........i'm not even gonna try to catch up - sorry ladies lol. 
Hope i've not missed anything crucial? I dare to think how busy this thread will get once we all start our maternity leave :haha:
Hopefully by then i'll have figured out how to use my new phone so i can access you ladies anywhere i go :thumbup:
Well i've had an uneventful half day off work. Decided to try & get my feet pedicured as they hurt sooooo much! 11 different places i tried, 1 wouldn't treat me in pregnancy :wacko: and the other 10 were fully booked! Does the world have nothing better to do but get their nails done? I ask you! I was fuming mad earlier, i'd walked for miles, making my feet hurt more.......only to find no relief :cry: So i came home & did the ironing instead! Had to take it out on something, scarily i find myself getting very angry very quickly lately - it can't be good for me or bubba!

Rant over!!! :hugs:

I went to see my midwife monday for my 28 week appt. I had my lecture about where bubba should sleep & my breast feeding booklet & dvd heehee. I need a whole section in the filing cabinet for everything she gives me! 
Strangely she didn't give me a 'kick chart' should i have had one? Has anyone else got one yet & when did you get it? I don't see her now till i'm 31 weeks. 

Finally can anyone help with suggestions for baby shower presents/maternity leave gifts for me? My work want to hold a baby shower for me & a few of the girls & departments are asking for ideas for presents. I have no idea what to tell them as i already have most things until it's born & we know what colour it is :winkwink:. I'm also quite sentimental so i'd like the collection present to be meaningful (if i get another bloody next gift card i'll cry!). The only thing i can think of is a wallaboo wrap whcih i like the look of & wouldn't normally buy myself due to it's cost. Any other ideas? I should have left key things shouldn't i? Like a moses basket or the rocker :dohh: All suggestions greatly appreciated :hugs:

Well i'm off to water my garden (cos it relaxes me) & get DH to figure out how to put phone numbers from my old phone to my new one, then wangle a promised foot massage out of him :winkwink:

Hope everyone is well, night night ladies xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

I sent my HIP form of today so fingers crossed Ill hear back soon! Its nice to seesome of you getting yours in a week!


----------



## becs0375

What about a photoshoot or a new Mum makeover thingy?!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Teeny Weeny said:


> Come on ladies, we are letting this page slip...I found it on the 2nd page!!!
> 
> I thought I would post about my very crappy afternoon yesterday...
> I went to the hospital for my consultants appointment and as ever they were running late (after I purposely asked if they were on my arrival and they said no), so an hour later and my son to pick up I still hadn't been seen and 3 ladies were still in front of me in the queue...so didn't get to see the consultant and now I won't. :nope:
> Then off to my mums where I then hit my Dads new car from behind :blush:
> So, I am a bit grumpy but set off home to get dinner on with OH and little one....on the dual carriageway our car breaks down and we end up paying money to have it towed home after sitting by the side of the road for an hour and a half!!! :cry:
> Put the dinner on finally, just about to serve it up when my brother turns up to have a look at the car....so an hour later and a little burnt I finally get the chance to serve dinner....but no, a guy from ebay texts to say he will be round shortly to pick up something he had bought.....I could have screamed!!!!!
> 
> Really ladies, this is just to say that perhaps however bad your day was going I think I had it pretty rough!!! :haha:
> 
> We now have to spend money we don't have on trying to fix the car. This may mean cancelling my 4d scan. :cry: But I am keeping FX'd that I don't.
> 
> I am hoping today is better. Love to you all. xx

Oh you poor thing...thought my day was bad...consultant appointment 1hr 30 late, got home to find that my beloved pooch had shredded the newly layed carpet in the lounge...been down since Sunday! Little swine!


----------



## Louise3512uk

GOod idea Becs, I was going to suggest newborn photoshoot with you hubby and baby? If you have everything, there isn't really much you can do apart from treat yourself with it or put the money aside until you need it!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

^^^ I read that in another post hun, I would be so cross if my dog had done that, sounds like you have a cheeky pooch! Saying that my dog can be a cow and just lucky we have laminate in the flat really!! xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Teeny Weeny said:


> ^^^ I read that in another post hun, I would be so cross if my dog had done that, sounds like you have a cheeky pooch! Saying that my dog can be a cow and just lucky we have laminate in the flat really!! xx

We had real wood flooring down which just got scratched to bits from him walking on it and people dropping things ect...so we pulled it up and had the carpet! why did we bother :shrug:

x


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks for the replies, you lucky ladies getting them in a week. I am sure I sent mine off about three weeks ago but nothing yet, checked my bank. On the bright side, it means I have the money to do the hypnobirthing course (which I have now booked :happydance:) but on the down side...where is my money?! :rofl: 

Might ring them tomorrow, I had a feeling I shouldn't use my building society account because I would bugger up the number needed :dohh:


----------



## Blob

:wave: hey everyone who has moved over :hi:

Optical someone came out to view one of our horses today, think it went quite well. But its kinda different, we're selling him cos he wont move on fast enough its not a heart breaking sell :hugs:

:rofl: glad you got your seat Emma and everythings going well :)

I still havent even sent off for my HIP stuff :dohh: REALLY need to get one that :nope:


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey Ladies!!! 



apaton said:


> optical the woman measures mine and estimated the weight :) xx

I really hope that they measure bubs on Sunday - I'm so worried now! I've been looking at both of these sept stars threads, and most people are measuring bigger - and becs and louise I saw on the other thread that you think your babies might be small cos you're measuring weeks as equal to fundal height? Oh dear... I'm below that... :nope: BUT if I think about it rationally, then there's NO WAY at all that I can ACTUALLY be over 27 weeks because of my dates and when me and OH BD'ed. 



elmaxie said:


> Scan was great. Still a little girly. She is measuring at 31 weeks:wacko:but then they had Nathan pegged as being well over 10lbs and he was 8lb 11.5oz:shrug:

So glad your scan went well hun... Although I can understand how it might be embarrassing for you to have to tell someone you work with about your accident! I must say I had a VERY close call walking to the post office yesterday when LO kicked me right in the bladder!



Teeny Weeny said:


> The MW is concerned that I haven't had my cervix checked as I had this bleed and I am meant to have a risk assesment to detremine whether it needs doing as there may be an increased risk of premature labour. All one big mess on that front. :-(

Aw hun... :hugs: Fx all goes well for you and bubs :hugs: 



Louise3512uk said:


> Whoever said about the green maxi dress being too daytime for evening do... I wouldn't worry! Just dress it up with pretty shoes and jewellry, you're pregnant, it's difficult finding stuff!
> 
> Erm... had more things on my list to say... I typed really fast just so I wouldn't forget too!!

Oooo I have some GORGEOUS shoes that would go really well with that dress! Good thinking :) 

As for the baby brain & thread updates - that's why i've started replying with all these quotes! As i'm reading through, i click on the "+ sign next to the quote button so it changes to "- (on every one I want to comment on. When I get to the last one I want to comment on, I then click 'Quote' and it puts them all on the reply screen for me. That way, I can then delete stuff to make the quotes shorter, or delete them altogether, but it reminds me to comment on stuff! Sorry if you already know this, but I didn't and it really helped! 



Bekklez said:


> now i'm gonna go and ruin it by having a huge piece of chocolate fudge cake with cream and watch 2012 with my OH :rofl: yum!

Bekklez - I feel for you having to watch that film :hugs: lol... I went to the cinema to see it and I can quite honestly say that it was 3 hours I'll NEVER get back. :dohh:



limpetsmum said:


> I went to see my midwife monday for my 28 week appt. I had my lecture about where bubba should sleep & my breast feeding booklet & dvd heehee. I need a whole section in the filing cabinet for everything she gives me!
> Strangely she didn't give me a 'kick chart' should i have had one? Has anyone else got one yet & when did you get it? I don't see her now till i'm 31 weeks.

Breast feeding booklet and dvd??? Kick chart??? I don't get anything like that... Although I do have quite a lot of appointments with the midwife and consultant because of my depression. Also, why don't you ask for some more fluffy bums as a present? I know they're nappies, and not very thoughtful, but you can never have too many! And then, every time you DON'T have to put a washload in, you can think of your workmates :) 



Blob said:


> Optical someone came out to view one of our horses today, think it went quite well. But its kinda different, we're selling him cos he wont move on fast enough its not a heart breaking sell :hugs:

Glad it went well for you hun. I didn't get a call back from that lady, and I was doing a little :happydance: inside when it got to around 10pm and I still hadn't had a call! 

Hope everyone else is doing well today. I'm so glad the sun is back, even though I am sat in all day today waiting for my cot to be delivered. Fx my fluffy bums come today too... I think i've waited long enough! 
OH is off work tomorrow, and we're starting to decorate the house. We have so much to do, and I can't do much of it! I feel so sorry for him, because he hasn't had a day off where I haven't nagged him for ages. So many things need doing, and I can't do them... it's so annoying! 

xXx


----------



## opticalillus5

The only thing with doing that quote thing is that you end up with a MONSTER quote which eats the page. Sorry ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## Elphaba

MamaBird said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Just a quick post to let you know that I have created a September Stars 2010 group on facebook. So for those of you who like to interact on facebook...there is now a place just for us!
> I created the group as "closed" so you must request to join. That way we can keep it private. Just search for September Stars 2010!!
> 
> xo

I have just requested to join the group, MamaBird. My real name is Kerry Morgan, just so you know who I am :flower:


----------



## apaton

oohh im ging to join :)

blob post it soon, you only get 31 days from getting it signed :flower:

welcome to new third tri people :wohoo:

im just waiting on someone comming to change the locks , as someone broke in to seans van and stole everything including house keys and letters with the adress :grr: smashed the window in broad daylight in a busy street and no1 seen anything :dohh: xx


----------



## SisterRose

opticalillus - Why oh why did I not read that sooner? you're right, that film was an indredible waste of three hours. :dohh:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Oh apaton sorry to hear that, some people will steal anything just for the sake of it with no thought for the people who have to deal with the aftermath! Hope you get it sorted swiftly and without too much hassle :hugs:

I woke up with a banging headache this morning, feel a lot better now, but I'm glad I called in sick into work because there's not way I could have taught with a head like that!!
Just spoke to DH who has been having contact with his ex, she basically told him that we can't have my step sons this weekend... it's the youngest one's birthday, we have forked out a fortune for his party, relatives and guests coming etc and presents all ready, AND fathers day the next day! He tried to reason with her with a response of 'if you don't like that then how about you don't see them again ever!' Stupid cow!!

He rang her and eventually she changed her mind and has now gone back to us having them every weekend until summer hols and the whole summer holiday... so I don't know what it was all in aid of really..... she did tell him that he needs to pay her more and that she wants a letter from him stating how much he would be happy to pay, and if it is enough she is 'willing' to cancel CSA?! How stupid is that?! Expecting him to pay more when he already pays an absolute fortune, plus 440 mile trip every weekend we see them!! She has never ever so much as met us halfway or put any money towards petrol! I can't believe her sometimes. She also told DH that she can't wait for him to go to Afghanistan and the boys are excited about it too because they don't like visiting us, and that they won't miss him :( This is rubbish because a few weeks ago the eldest, who is 7, turned around and said 'mum said she can't wait for you to go to Afghanistan, but I don't understand why because people die there, why does mum want you to die? I don't want you to die.' Bless him. He needs her to be able to explain things to him while DH is gone, rather than go on about how happy she is that he's gone. SS's aren't allowed to mention me or DH when they are there, and she is not allowing them to come to me while he is in Afghan, so goodness knows what lies they will be told... no doubt DH won't be mentioned so their little minds will be working overtime. Plus that's 6 months of not seeing their baby sister. Sorry for the long old rant but sometimes I just really wish she would do the decent thing and get out of their lives for good, I don't know how people like that can be allowed to keep their children, especially when we want what is best for them and have paid hundreds of pounds trying to give them a better life with us.

ANyway! Sorry about that! Don't strike me down but maybe she won't look next time she steps off the pavement.... one can only hope!! (Ooohhh that was bitchy Louise!)

Hope everyone is having a lovely day :)


----------



## Louise3512uk

Agreed.... 2012 is such a boys film! SO is avatar... I fell asleep twice in the cinema watching that!!! AND Da Vinci code!! Hee hee


----------



## Daisybell

*Mamabird i have requested to join fb group too, my name kirsty vickers 

omg apaton in broad daylight too! someone must of seen summit?  i hope they catch the d**** who dunnit  

Hi to everyone who has moved over :wave:

DD has just pucked, juice went down the wrong way 
guuna dash hope everyone is ok xxxxx*


----------



## MamaBird

Hi everyone!!

So happy that so many of you have joined our facebook group! 

Optical: Not sure if this will make you feel better....but I think a lot of us girls that are measuring ahead have been told that's it's due to a few extra pounds before pregnancy. That what my MW told me when I measured 3 weeks ahead the last few times. and then I read a post from another Sept. Star that said the same thing. So because we have a few extra layers of "fluff" lol it skews the measurement.

Ashley: I can't believe that happened during the day...on a busy street!!! Some people's nerve! It must be so scary! Well I hope that everything is resolved soon!!:hugs:

Louise: Hope you feel better soon hun and that bitch stops making you miserable!! :gun:

xo


----------



## mumto5

i've just requested to join too my name is Mel Evans x


----------



## Mummy2Asher

Blob said:


> :wave: hey everyone who has moved over :hi:
> 
> Optical someone came out to view one of our horses today, think it went quite well. But its kinda different, we're selling him cos he wont move on fast enough its not a heart breaking sell :hugs:
> 
> :rofl: glad you got your seat Emma and everythings going well :)
> 
> I still havent even sent off for my HIP stuff :dohh: REALLY need to get one that :nope:

oo you have horses? (so random sorry!) i used to loan a horse when i was younger and want to get a pony for my boys, can you reccomend an age for kiddies to start riding and getting involved in horses?


----------



## MrsJ08

Knock Knock - can I come in? I'm in 3rd Tri woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I can't believe I'm on the home straight, it's so exciting.

Mamabird - I'm going to request to join your group shortly my real name is Louise John

Louise - you know that I know exactly how you feel! It amazes me that these women honestly can't see what is in the best interests of their children. I just put it down to them being so bitter, twisted and jealous that they can't think straight. We have just had a contact issue too, SD wants to go to a party next Saturday night so we said that was fine and we would pick her up on Saturday morning providing her Mum would send a quick text confirming a Saturday collection was ok. (We normally collect her on a Friday) DH spoke to SD last night and her Mum has refused, so we will have to drive the 300 miles there on the Friday afternoon and pay to stay over so that she can go to the party. Unfortunately, her mother is fixated on causing us the most inconvenience and of course if we say SD can't go to the party then we will be the bad guys. What's more, I will have to re-arrange my GTT & MW appointment as I won't be here on the Saturday morning to have it. DH has just been talking about cancelling contact altogether for next weekend but I'm not sure that's the right thing to do. It's such a shame that your SS's Mum won't allow them to see you while your DH is in Afghanistan. No doubt if your DH sends them letters etc their Mum won't send them on. Is your DH friendly with the grandparents at all? We have found that in moments of desperation my SD's grandmother (her Mum's Mum) has been quite helpful and passed messages etc on because she know's it's in SD's interest.

x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Mrs J, Her Mum died last year (and she was a vile, nasty spiteful woman anyway, on many occasions I had her in my face screaming about me being happy about splitting up a 'happy' family.... whatever!! )and she doesn't really talk to her Dad, he lives in Wales .. she is in some contact with her Nan (her dads mum) but only really if she needs babysitting duties so no help there really..... plus her Nan is another one that's like her mum, vile and horrid! Wayne has told her that he will send letters to the boys via me, and any phone calls would be done when they are here... of course she says no, but he has told her in no uncertain terms that he will NOT be ringing her when he is away, to speak to the boys or not... he only gets 20 mins a week and we wouldn't put it past her to just hold on to the phone and waste his time. I expect that a few weeks in she will be getting one of the boys to ring me to tell me i'm 'allowed' to pick them up.. we'll see!

As for yours, have you tried calling her bluff? Say that you can't get there to collect her on the Friday blah blah so if she doesn't allow you to collect them on the Saturday then it will have to be left for this weekend... in our experience when we have said this, suddenly she backtracks and it's ok for us to pick them up slightly later or whatever... if she is anything like my SS's mother then the prospect of having to look after her children for a weekend will fill her with dread and she'll be suddenly much more accomdating!


----------



## elmaxie

Hello!

God it sounds horrible all the issues with your step kids...Not really what you need right now.

As for the work gift/collection with Nathan I requested I didnt want anything done tea party, collection nowt (mainly as people had been so horrible to me at work and I wanted nothing from them) and they still collected and bought a few grows and the gave me a mothercare gift card. Which was actually quite touching since some behaved really bad...anyways I found the mothercare gift card great as he got bigger and needed a few extra bits we hadnt got due to either not knowing or not buying as it was for older babies. Handy when your on the crappy mat pay.

I have requested this time nothing be done...but also said to my good friends at work who did the collection anyways last time I would prefer the money to go to our special care baby unit as we really need nothing.

Well I am so shattered today. Took my OH a good hours drive to buy him sweets from his childhood for fathers day. Took me a few days to track down a shop near and that stocked his favourite sweet:dohh:

Then we went home via a shopping centre round where OH works and I got my eyebrows threaded (its been at least 6 months since I had them done!) Getting my eyes tested on Friday then a week friday I get my hair chopped...really fancy getting a pedicure but with those minx toe nail things...mainly as if I get polish done I usually manage to chip it within the day and this supposedly last 4 weeks....so might get that done once I am on mat leave...only 6 1/2 weeks until I am on annual leave which is only 5 1/2 weeks left to actually work or 11 shifts:happydance::happydance::happydance:

And then I went and picked up loads of size 2 huggies nappies for £10 as the person had bought loads then their baby out grew...I am a bit of a bargain queen:blush:

Oh and I cant remember who posted it but I am very short fused right now too...doesnt take much to make me explode about random little things:wacko:

Emma.xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Louise - Funnily enough we were just talking about that sometimes calling her bluff does work but primarily because SD gives her so much grief she gives in, in the end. We are a little suspicious about next weekend though as apparently her Mum is getting married next Monday and they are going on Honeymoon. When we asked SD who was looking after her she said her Auntie would be "popping in" to keep an eye on her and her 16 year old sister. If we discover this is the case we will call social services because she has done this before and we don't think it's appropriate for her to leave an 11 and 16 year old in the house alone without an adult present, especially at night. DH is inclined to take the opportunity to cancel next weekend as our finances are not great at the moment and it would save us £100 or so. That's money we can put towards activities for the 3 weeks we have her in the Summer. The longest we have had her so far is 2 weeks and that was really hard as she doesn't have anyone her own age here to play with, so we have to keep her occupied all the time. I don't want to end up having the computer/wii babysit her all the time but by then I don't think I'm going to have the patience to be constantly doing things with her and we will have a lot of things to prepare for the baby then too. We are planning on getting her involved in doing things like setting the cot up and shopping so she feels part of everything. 

It's a shame none of the Mum's family can help you out. All of my SD's Mum's sisters are much the same as her, don't get me wrong her Grandmother is no saint, she's an alcoholic for a start but she is more approachable than the other's and likes my DH. I think you are right about being told you are "allowed" to collect the boys while your DH is in Afghanistan, because from what you have said there is no way she will want to go a full 6 months having to look after them every weekend.


----------



## MrsJ08

Limpetsmum - I meant to say before, you are a terrible influence. After you mentioned the Wallaboo wrap I "Googled" it and ended up buying the last one on Kiddicare that was Half Price (£21.95) with the £ my Mum gave me for my birthday on Friday. I hope it's as lovely as it looks in the pics. I'm hoping it will be good to use with the car seat as I bought it instead of one of those Morrck ones which do a similar thing. I thought the Wallaboo one was more versatile though, especially as you can use it as a blanket/mat too. If it arrives tomorrow, I will let you know what it is like x


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats on third tri MrsJ :wohoo:


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats on 3rd Tri Mrs J


----------



## becs0375

Louise she is one nasty twisted sick bitch, I agree about the pavement. How can people play with their kids like that?? She is just a piss taker. 

Apaton, what a nightmare. The same thing happened to my Mum a couple of months back, all very stressful x

I am finding that my portion sizes are getting smaller as I just can't seem to pack it in anymore LMAO!!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

I'm finding that too Becs!!! Eyes are DEFINATELY bigger than belly, I'll sit down to eat a meal all the while thinking about the ice cream for afterwards only to find that I'm too full for afters!!!


----------



## becs0375

Its horrible, reminds of how I felt in 1st tri!!


----------



## Blob

Optical what fluff did you buy :wohoo:

OMG :shock: Apaton i cant believe someone did that :nope:

Mummy to Asher Tabs has a pony now :wohoo: she LOVES it!! It wasnt until she was about 14 months ish that she started to like them and not until she got her own? She wasnt too fussed by them when they were the eventers? :wacko:

I'm gettting impatient now :rofl: I havent felt any hurry this pregnancy at all...until now :haha:


----------



## Asher

Evening ladies I am so crap at the moment, just a quick post from me, I am soooo tired today. Awful night's sleep last night, just want to go to bed!

Hope you're all ok, back tomorrow. x


----------



## cat81

Ahhhhhh, I just want to cry. Bloody cat has just weed all over the beanbag in the study. I've just spent the last hour trying to clean it up but just can't get rid of the smell. Now I don't know if it is really there or if I am imagining it!!!! She knows she's in trouble and is cowering in the garden now. Why oh why am I feeling guilty?????


----------



## Louise3512uk

OOOhhh Cat, mine used to do things like that ALL the time! She suffers from cystitis bless her! THe only real way to get rid of the smell that lingers is by hanging it out on the washing line and letting the air get to it....... it really works!


----------



## Louise3512uk

By the way, I noticed on lots of people's facebook status' that lots of babies are hanging around the ribs area!! Same here, it's the weirdest feeling! I described it to DH like when you lean over the handlebars on a bike and kind of rest them under your ribs?! hee hee.... well right now I'm sitting on the sofa kind of leaned to my right hand side, because I swear there is an arm/leg sticking out accross the left side of my bump quite high up! I can move it!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cat81

Thanks Louise. I will try that. The worse thing is that it isn't even my beanbag. It belongs to my brother and my husband had borrowed it to use for his playstation. I could just return it and hope he doesn't notice!!!

The cat is now sitting next to me on the sofa giving me the eye and looking all sorry for herself. No doubt, I will crack soon and forgive her.


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hee hee bless them, they are so good at looking cute when they want forgiving for something!! I actually think my cat has a tick in her neck at the moment, I rang the vets this morning and they said to smother it in vaseline so it suffocates and drops off, but (and I know this is pathetic) I really struggle to kill anything! I can't even kill an ant if I find it in the house, I have to catch it and let it out!! I know it's sucking my cat's blood but when I put the vaseline on I had a little cry to myself for the tick!!!! How pathetic.. still I am more able to do that than tweezer it out and squish it!!


----------



## cat81

That's pregnancy hormones for you. Bet you never thought you would cry for a tick!!! They are horrible things and can make your pets really ill. If you get it off just make sure that you get the whole thing. Sometimes if you pull them off, the legs can stay in your pet and get infected. When I have pulled them off the dog, I found the best way is to hold it hard and twist and pull at the same time. If you can then see the legs wriggling around, you know you got it all. The Vaseline should work though. I guess when they die, they let go. Good luck. x


----------



## apaton

cat sorry about your naughty cat :hugs:

well my locksmith never came :grr: im scared to leave the house incase they rob us :grr:


heres my 29 week bump xx

https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/Picture0073.jpg


----------



## Louise3512uk

Gorgeous bump apaton!! :cloud9:


----------



## cat81

Great bump apaton. Can't believe how far we have all got now. It seems like only yesterday that we were all moaning about our bump envy and how we couldn't wait to look pregnant. Check us all out now!!!! x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Some of us still have bump envy! I WILL pop before 30 weeks!! He hee


----------



## cat81

You will probably wake up one morning and bang, it will be there. Then you'll be fondly remembering being able to sleep at night and not feeling like a beached whale. I love my bump most of the time but find it really hard to get comfy and night and I keep trying to get through spaces that are too small and nearly getting stuck!


----------



## Blob

Apaton your bump is all at the front :sulk: I just expand all over :haha:


----------



## mumto5

Mummy2Asher said:


> Blob said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hey everyone who has moved over :hi:
> 
> Optical someone came out to view one of our horses today, think it went quite well. But its kinda different, we're selling him cos he wont move on fast enough its not a heart breaking sell :hugs:
> 
> :rofl: glad you got your seat Emma and everythings going well :)
> 
> I still havent even sent off for my HIP stuff :dohh: REALLY need to get one that :nope:
> 
> oo you have horses? (so random sorry!) i used to loan a horse when i was younger and want to get a pony for my boys, can you reccomend an age for kiddies to start riding and getting involved in horses?Click to expand...

Hi there 
We have 6 horses and my little boy who is 4 started riding at the age of 2. 
he is autistic and this has helped him so much.
pm if you wan to chat about it 
Mel x


----------



## Asher

You look lovely Apaton!! Great bumpage!

I am back this morning and feeling better. I have had a couple of rough nights sleep and then bad back days where by 7pm I just want to go to bed! I have definitely reached the stage where an afternoon nap would be nice, but I am just not that kind of person! I need to change!

Luckily, yesterday, I got to school to drop Archie off, with Jack in the buggy, and my friend was stood outside school who I was going for lunch with. She said she had been thinking about it overnight, and she wanted to take Jack for the morning so I could have some time to myself, and then meet back for lunch! I felt so lucky! But still felt as though I had to do all the chores. Gah!!

Hope everyone's okay today. My little one has been quiet the last 2 or 3 days. I think she/he is facing inwards, I am getting uncomfortable kicks to my bladder and insides! We seem to have a couple of quiet days followed by a couple of busy ones, so perhaps time for busy ones to come soon enough.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MrsJ08

Cat and Louise - sorry to hear about your Cat issues.

Apaton - great bump!

My stretchy knickers wouldn't fit over my bump for the first time this morning aghhh. I think baby is on a growth spurt again. 

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## becs0375

Great bump Apaton!!

I am still sat here in my pj's, must have a shower and do the housework and then nip into town!! My puppy is laying next to me snoring his bloody head off!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Apaton - Love your bump, I agree you're all front I've also expanded all around :haha:
Sorry to hear about the robbery, some people are twats to put it bluntly!

Asher - I hate getting kicks to the bladder/insides. I hope baby decides to turn around and play for a while.

Becs - You truely are a domestic goddess. I'm awful at cleaning :dohh:


I've got another midwife appointment today, I think they're taking blood. Hopefully it won't be as many vials as the last time.


----------



## LittleShark

Hi,

could you add me to 14-Sep expecting mums. Thanks !


----------



## apaton

welcome little shark :wave:

congrats to new third tri people:wohoo:

ive just had a fone call to go to docs, i have sum sort of infection from the swabs i had taken last time i was in hospital, over 3 weeks ago :grr: there a nightmare!

hope the robbers dont come wen am out, im only worried about my baby stuff :haha:

hope you are all well xxxxxx


----------



## becs0375

Good luck at the hospital Apaton xx

Bekks all my mates say I have OCD with cleaning!! I have to do it all the time!!!

I am in shock, Ian sold something on ebay a couple of months ago, anyways the bloke has just contatcted him and said that he had sold the item for 4 times as much as what he paid for it and that he wanted to send some money to Ian via paypal to say thanks! Just checked paypal and he has sent another £100, bless. There are some decent people out there afterall!!!
Was gonna take my puppy out but left his lead at my parents yesterday so no walkies for Murphy till later, if Ian gets home early I might suggest going down to the beach!!! He loves going in the water!!
I really fancy a fry up today, but need to go out and get the stuff to cook it!! Damn it!!


----------



## StarLightxx

Hi everyone - so excited to be moving over to third trimester - 27 weeks today woop woop!!!

Its so great to be in double digits but are others finding time seems to be dragging?? 
Get summer out the way - I want September to be here!!!

:flower:


----------



## becs0375

Starlightxx I feel like time is going quick somedays and others it feels like I have loads of time left lol!!!


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey Ladies! 

Aw apaton - that's awful about your locks etc! You aughta booby-trap the house home-alone stylie lol. Looking great in your bump pic btw :thumbup: 

Sorry I didn't get chance to warn you sooner Bekklez... I love action films, but 2012 was SO cliched that it made me cringe! 



MamaBird said:


> Optical: Not sure if this will make you feel better....but I think a lot of us girls that are measuring ahead have been told that's it's due to a few extra pounds before pregnancy. That what my MW told me when I measured 3 weeks ahead the last few times. and then I read a post from another Sept. Star that said the same thing. So because we have a few extra layers of "fluff" lol it skews the measurement.

 Thanks honey... I'm still worrying... my weight gain seems to have slowed, but maybe that's because i'm not eating so much cake at the mo? Lol.. I was quite a fiend for it a few weeks back. Cake fiend... :haha: My bump seems to be round and hard a lot of the time, and it feels like my bellybutton is going to pop. I was a lot slimmer when I conceived this time than when I had DD - so maybe it's that. I'll have a better idea on Sunday I guess :flower:

Mummy2asher.. I'm looking to get DD a pony after the baby is born if I manage to sell my mare, she'll be 5 then. i started riding at a school when I was 6... I think most places won't take children much younger than that on lessons because of their insurance and the risk. But if you're getting them one yourself, then i'd say as soon as they can hold on - if you find a quiet enough pony of course! 

Congrats on third tri Mrs J!!

Blob - I've bought a totsbots birth to potty set from the babyshow, but I can't properly remember what was in it! :dohh: That's why i'm kinda excited about it coming - so I can see what I have and what extra things i'd _like_ to have :blush:

Well, today OH is off work and we're decorating. I say 'we' but I mean 'he'. There's not much I can do really, and it's bugging me - I just wanna get the house painted! Grr... :growlmad: Worse thing is, he's pants at decorating, and i'm really good. :growlmad:

I guess i'll have to go sit in the sun. My god - I never thought i'd complain about _having_ to go sit in the sun. I just wanna get stuff done, but he's nipped out, and if he came back to me half way up a ladder he'd go mad (and quite rightly too I guess). It's so frustrating! 

Hope you can all enjoy the sun too :) 

xxx


----------



## becs0375

I am bloody furious, just had our electric bill in and they wanna put our DD up to £200 a month, we already pay £150, we have no gas here so its all Economy 7 heating! It turns out we now owe them £540 on top of what we pay ffs!!! Well they can whistle for the extra!! I am sure electricity prices have gone up!! I wouldn't mind but we only ran 2 oil radiators thro the winter as the storage heaters are so expensive and we haven't had any heating on for ages! Bloody conning *******s!


----------



## opticalillus5

OMG becs - that's shocking! I pay £97 for gas and electric, although i'm expecting it to go up again soon. In my last house they put it up every 3 or so months! I can remember when I paid £44 a month for gas and electric! 

have you tried uswitch.com? you might be able to move companies and save some cash? 

:hugs:


----------



## becs0375

I have tried that but we move in 4 months so not really worth switching, and you have to pay off what you owe before you move companies, tbh we haven't got a spare £500 with buying for the baby!! I feel like calling them and having a rant!! I need to call them and say that they can't take £200 a month!! I can't wait to move now, this house seems to eat electric.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all. I'm back from my holiday which was so lovely. Just relaxing by the pool. The baby has been sooo active over the last week with rolls and kicks. It's been great for my dh to share them with me. I'm missing him like crazy as he went back to work today. :(

Hope you are all well and happy. Have I missed anything or any new Sept Stars? I didn't get any PM asking me to add them. xxx


----------



## Boony

becs you dont have to pay it off before moving. I had debt with npower and moved to edf we told npower we couldnt pay it all in one go and would pay it monthly and they sent us a card for our account which we take into the co-op and pay off monthly i have a couple months left then it will be done.

If they say you cant pay it monthly theres someone you call about it i think they are called ofgem or something like that and they will sort it for you but aslong as you offer to pay something a month they cant really complain.

Oh and i dont reccomend edf either they were also a rip off once you'd been with them a while we are now with e-on lol


----------



## Cafferine

Ahhh! I've gone mad. Recently I have developed a major craving for pizza not just any pizza but a big, fat, spicy, extra cheese pizza with chilli and mince beef. I don't usually go for spicy things that much but recently I have gone spice mad even chucking fork fulls of jalapenos on my sandwich at lunch. 

Well i've given in and as we're moving house and what not and just had abit of a result with paypal we will get pizza tonight! So I have hunted round on the internet looking for the best special offers and have spent about an hour choosing what I want! :blush: I've worked myself up so much about this pizza that I actually considered ordering one for lunch, eating it and hiding the evidence and then ordering more for tonights dinner! :hissy: I just can't get pizza off the brain once i've allowed myself to order some for dinner I've gone into overdrive about it. 

Let the pizza countdown begin! Only 5 hours till pizza...:dohh:


----------



## becs0375

I called EoN, and they have agreed to keep my DD the same! I got quite angry with the man on the phone as I felt like he was be patronising, I accept its been a hard winter etc etc etc but that doesn't justify why my bill was so frickin expensive when we have always been in credit!!! I just give up! I felt bad for losing my temper but I think I can blame that one on my hormones!!

Glad to see you back F&C, so pleased you had a nice break!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Cafferine you are so funny! That's the sort of thing I would do but then feel guilty and confess all to my dh! xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Becs - great news about the man on Ebay. I'm actually quite shocked by that - what a decent bloke. Your electricity situation is awful, you poor thing. Even without Gas bills, I can't get my head around them wanting £2400 a year for Electricity. I really hope that they have made a mistake. It might be worth cancelling your Direct Debit and paying your bill via debit card for the next four months just in case they try and take the money anyway. You know what it's like if they take it, you'll have a nightmare trying to get it back. At least if you cancel your Direct Debit you will have a way of controlling how long you take to pay your balance off. It might be worth checking the MoneySavingExpert website as I'm sure I read something on there recently about Electricity companies increasing Direct Debits and there was some advice about how to tackle it with them x


----------



## MrsJ08

Welcome back F&C x


----------



## becs0375

Well when we move in October we get disturbance allowance from the MoD which is about £1000 so we are just gonna pay off what we owe and start a fresh, tbh I am not gonna stress over it, so they can continue to take what they are now and whatever is in debit come move date they can have!! My parents have offered to lend us the money to pay it off now but I don't see why I should, they can bloody well wait! They make enough money out of people!! The man on the phone said they had a high volume of calls regarding high bills, they are putting it down to people having heating on longer etc etc!! He did say that my electric price hasn't gone up for 2 years, which in all honesty I find hard to believe!!


----------



## Mrs_N

hi girls, just flitting in to see how everyone is getting on! 
Feel like I've outgrown 2nd tri really, but not sure I'm ready for the scariness of 3rd lol!


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

Welcome to the new stars! and the new Third Tri ladies just moving over!!

Welcome back from your holiday Ann!! Great to have you back!

Apaton, like I said on FB...your bump is looking lovely!! 

Becs: so nice to hear that someone would do that!! Makes bringing baby into this world a little less scary knowing there still are good people out there!

Happy 29 Weeks to Ann and I today!!:happydance:

Here is my bump picture!
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/29Weeks.jpg

xo


----------



## apaton

welcome back fish and chips :wave: hope you had a fab time:thumbup:

mama bird your bump is lovley:wohoo:

you have all been so busy writing today soo many posts :haha:

becs weve not had a heating bill for months im dreading it :dohh:
cafferine hope you get your pizza :thumbup:

well i had the dentist and the doctor, dentist was ok, my results turns out im anemic and have a urine infection again more tablets lol

i still didnt get the locks fixed , this place is rented and i thought coz we had a crime number the landlord fixes it i phoned them yesterday and they said they would but no1 has appeared :dohh: im not paying it coz we are waiting to see if our offer gets accepted on a house so hopefully will only be here another month or so , ill just keep the chain on when im inside :thumbup:

hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine :) xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

apaton, did you get burgled? I hope not. Have you got some iron tablets or something to help with the anaemia?

Thanks Brigitte.. happy 29 weeks to you too! Not long now... aghhh!!

Don't think Little Fishy liked flying. He was going mental and his Daddy kept having to put his hand on him as that was the only thing that would calm him down. x


----------



## apaton

yeah they gave me little brown tablets i had no i idea ive been fine :shrug: OHs van got broken into and they stole everything including house keys and letters with address on them, also his satnav that had home adress ,think ill need to get myself a baseball bat lol xx


----------



## SisterRose

Welcome Little Shark :hugs: hooray for 14th Sept!

Becs - Wow, it's nice to hear stories like that after other things you hear about people

Welcome back FishNChips! hope you had a good time.

Cafferine - mmmmmm pizza. I love pizza, total addict. I put on over a stone by just eating pizza and nothing else a few years ago, luckily I snapped out of it and lost it. Now I have them like a 'normal' person(which is probably once a week. Not twice a day. :rofl:)

Mamabird - Your bump is awesome.

Midwife appointment went alright, she only took two vials of blood this time so I wasn't half dead afterwards. The apprentice midwife measured me and listened to the heartbeat though and scared the hell out of me. She reckoned my uterus was measuring at 29 which was REALLY high up on the fundal chart and the midwife freaked out and asked me to get back on the bed. She measured me and only made it just a tad over 27 though and said it was absoloutely fine :dohh: otherwise she said she would have had to send me for scans to make sure everything was ok. :dohh: 

Gonna go make lasagne now! mmmmmmmmm. fooooooooooood.


----------



## lilia

Welcoms back FishnChips! Hope you had a nice relaxing holiday :)

Hope everyone is well today and not melting too much in this heat! I'm in a good mood today because i've finally booked my 4D scan for 30th June!! I will be 30 weeks by then i hope bubs isn't too big to get a clear image! 

Becs you're not the only one mad at n-power! We got a bill in March saying we're £200 in credit, and then another bill this month saying we owe £195!! So that means we've used £395 worth of electric in a 2 person house in 4 months! I really don't think so especially considering how warm May was! Hmm robbing pigs!

xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone! Seems like people are having horrid time with energy companies and burglars etc :( :hugs:

F&C welcome back! Glad you had a wonderful break!! 

Got to be quick tonight, got some pass the parcels to make, fathers day presents to wrap, a dog to walk and a living room to hoover! Oh and still about 35 reports to write!! No rest for the wicked eh!!


----------



## Drazic<3

I found out about my HIP grant girls, apparently I am not entitled as I am not a European citizen (well, that is news to me!) :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## becs0375

That did make me laugh when I read that on your fb Katie!!! So what place are you from then?!!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

I don't know! I am not European though or I would still be entitled, all the forms they sent me are about asylum seekers! I am hoping for Brazil or Mexico :rofl:


----------



## elmaxie

Evening!

Gorgeous bumps apaton and mamabird!:thumbup:

Apaton I cant believe they havent sent someone round to change your locks...just you take care and I hope you get the house your after!

Welcome back F&C your facebook pic is gorgeous. Poor wee fishy not liking flying though.

Drazic...so your an asylum seeker and just being found out now eh?? LOL Completely mad! So what happens now then? I mean does this mean someone has knicked your details or something or someone somewhere has majorly fooked up?? Hope you get it sorted!

I will be (hopefully) getting my HIP forms on Tuesday...will be 29+3 all because the midwife didnt want to date it for when I would have been 25 weeks...but hey:shrug:

Hubby finished the first coat of painting of the babys room so just another coat to go then next week we can get a carpet in and teh bits and bobs down from attic...:happydance:

Gonna go and have my tea...am so hungry and also really knacked after work today! Am so glad I only do the 2 days.

Emma.xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Parcels all wrapped, birthday pressies and fathers day pressies wrapped, and me all cried out because I couldn't blow any balloons up!! 

Drazic, I hadn't realised you were an asylum seeker!! Hee hee


----------



## SisterRose

Elmaxi - Wooo! I can't wait to do babys room. We need a house first though :rofl:

I thought I'd share this, I think it's sooooo cute. Playing around with the cam effects today. I can't put it on facebook because I'll have people thinking "WTF is Becky doing posting pics in her underwear!?" :haha:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100617_3.jpg


----------



## Drazic<3

:rofl: Yep, apparently! Maybe I am adopted hey?! All the scams I have managed to accidently pull - getting a passport, NI number, and its the HIP which catches me out!? I really have no idea whatsoever how they have managed this, I filed in their appeal form, hoping that will sort it out! :


----------



## Fish&Chips

Drazic that is soo funny but at the same time it must be incredibly annoying. What a royal c*ck up!

Bekklez that is so cute. I really need to get something similar of me and my dh.

It's funny you've all been talking about electricity bills. We've had the same problem. When we changed providers they set our DD amount and now a year later they have sent a bill saying we owe £650!! We are now paying a crazy amount to pay it off but it's insane how much the price has gone up. Only today I was on the phone to E-on trying to bring our monthly payment down. It's now £130 for both gas and elec.

On a brighter note my HIP money has apparently been paid in to my account!


----------



## Asher

Evening all! F&C, glad to see you back! And glad you had a good time too! Congrats to you and Brigitte on 29 weeks!! Gorgeous pic Brigitte!

Drazic I just noticed you're 2 days over the 29 weeks! Cool! What a load of old balls the HiP thing being cocked up! Crazy crazy!

Loving your pic Bekkles!! What a cute Daddy! DH just looks at me like I'm mad when I ask if he wants to feel it ha ha!! 

Grrrr for the energy companies. I think we're with EDF now (it's DH's thing to sort), and they keep trying to put our DD up even when we're in credit with them. Buggers. They just want all our extra money in their accounts to make mucho interest on it. Well they can bog off!!

Louise hope you're okay after your balloon issues!! Hormones and the things they do to us eh?

Sorry to everyone else I've missed (...probably lots....), I'm knackered again tonight. I definitely feel third tri now. The hot weather makes me feel HUGE! And I am going to my mum and dad's every day to water all the plants in the huge garden whilst they're away - they only have watering cans, no hose pipe, so it's a heavy job!! My little babba has been a wriggly one tonight though, so that makes me happy! The boys were singing twinkle twinkle to my belly before, and the baby was moving around loads, they were really pleased to see it!!


----------



## cat81

That's so funny Drazic, I wonder how they could have got it so wrong. Hope you get it sorted soon. I have made a comment about my own experience with them on your other post. 

Am feeling really stressed out this evening. In a moment of madness, I volunteered to mark GCSE exam papers this summer and all my scripts arrived today. All 270 of them. Am really wishing I hadn't said I would do it as I now face hours and hours of marking on top of my full time job over the next few weeks. What was I thinking?


----------



## Louise3512uk

Love the pic Bekklez!

I booked my antenatal class today! All day session from 9 - 4.30 on 30th July! WOoo can't wait! Also booked a breast feeding class on the 9th August! WIll be less than a month to go then!! scaaaaaaaaary!!

I've just mentioned to my mum about the collection we've done... she suggested that because we have so much that maybe we should just give the money straight to Amy or maybe we should see if she wants us to donate it on her behalf to a charity/the neonatal unit or something? I thought I better ask... I'm not liking the responsibility of deciding where it goes!! Or do we want to stick with the original idea?


----------



## becs0375

Louise I think the star and flowers are a great idea and if there is anything left ask Amy about donating it??? 

I slept so well last night, feel like a new woman lol!!

DH is finishing early today then he is on leave for a week!!! I have a list of jobs for him to do, cutting the hedge etc etc!!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Afternoon ladies. Hope you are all well.
Just had some results back from the ANC and no surprise I am anaemic and must buy some iron tablets. I also have thrush (again) so thats not great, but on the upside they tested for Group B strep and it was negative. 

I have been so tired this tri and I have just woken from a nap, I have had to have a nap most days. Must get my bottom in gear now though and have a shower and do some housework. 

I had a lovely surprise yesterday when I was told my friend is expecting no.3...she is so excited and told me at only 5 weeks. So I have my FX'D for a happy and healthy pregnancy for her!

Louise...I think the gift is still a lovely idea and agree with Becs0375. xx


----------



## apaton

teeny i got prescribed tablets , there free coz ure pregnant lol, im glad your strep b was negative:)
louise happy to go with whatever every1 decides :hugs:

im off for mcdonalds for lunch , i cant stop eating with my OH would hurry up :haha: xx
ETA: OH was working in a womans house this morning who turned out to be phsycic lol, she knew his star sign and told him he was going to be a dad. she asked if he wanted to know the sex of the baby, he said no (apparently) :dohh: and she said everything would be fine with the baby :thumbup:, i was trying to send him back with more questions but he was freaked out :haha: x


----------



## becs0375

Just purchased my changing bag!!! I love it, its from samsonite!!
https://i21.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/20/07/3e19_35.JPG

I really wish Hope would stop kicking me in the ribs!!! It bloody hurts!


----------



## apaton

ohhh becs thats pretty :cloud9: im waiting on mothercare getting the myleen klass 1 in :) x


----------



## becs0375

Is it still out of stock??


----------



## apaton

yep 4 - 8 weeks , well that was last week, im waiting on them emailing me as soon as it comes in lol x


----------



## SisterRose

Louise - I'm happy to go along with whatever Amy and anyone else wants to do with the money.

Becs - That changing bag is really nice!

Apaton - mmmmmmmm food. That's all I have to say on that matter :rofl:


I think the hormones are finally starting to get to me, I've been moody for a few days and then today broke in to tears randomly and started jabbering about what if I won't be a good mum when Ellie is born and what if I "change my mind" . I was pretty much distraught :haha:

Gonna chill now and watch my Shark documentary DVDS and eat dominoes pizza. Me and my OH are going to one of his friends house warming parties later on tonight.

X


----------



## becs0375

Crikey, thats ages!!!! Her range is lovely tho!! Gorgeous clothes!


----------



## becs0375

Awww Bekks, hormones are a pain. You will be a fab Mum, I know I keep doubting my abilities! My DH is more maternal than me and all I keep saying to him is I don't think I am cut out for this job, and his reply is 'bit late now to think that'!!! I know when the time finally arrives all our natural instincts will just kick in and we will laugh about having such thoughts!!


----------



## apaton

i know shes got lovley stuff , once i know what team im on ill be stalking her range haha x

bekkelz i think we all get hormonal , i certainly do , chill out and enjoy ure pizza :hugs: xx


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks Becs - I think it's just hit me today that I'm going to have a baby and a little person to look after for the rest of my life in just under three months! I can't believe everything has gone so fast. I suppose it's normal to worry and have some doubts and I think I'd be more concerned if I leapt in to everything without worrying at all.

:hugs:


----------



## lilbumpblue

...im lovin that bag becs! & Bekklez im sure you will be a wonderful Mummy to little Ellie x


----------



## MrsJ08

Becs - loving the bag.

Bekks - you sound like me on Wednesday I cried most of the day and had almost the exact conversation with my DH. I think it's the hormones as when I told my friend yesterday she said the exact same thing happened to her in her first pregnancy.

It's my birthday today and I'm 35! I'm having a nice day but I feel really bloody old! Are there any other stars around my age? Everyone seems to be in their 20's?

Hope everyone is having a nice day, I'm so glad it's the weekend

x


----------



## lilbumpblue

Happy Birthday MrsJ im 31! Its my DF birthday today he's 28...my toyboy ;)

just thought id share this item with everyone... https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Infant-Baby-...BabyCarSeatAccessories_SM&hash=item2c550aae57 x


----------



## MamaBird

Becs: That bad is beautifull!!! I want one!! lol! 

MrsJ: Happy Birthday!!! And you are not old, but I do agree that there are a lot of ladies in their early 20's or late teens on this site. I'm 27 so I am not that far behind you.

xo


----------



## becs0375

Happy Birthday MrsJ!!! I am 30 so not far behind you!!! Hope you are having a lovely day xx

Lilbluebump they are good!!!


----------



## Elphaba

MrsJ08 said:


> Becs - loving the bag.
> 
> Bekks - you sound like me on Wednesday I cried most of the day and had almost the exact conversation with my DH. I think it's the hormones as when I told my friend yesterday she said the exact same thing happened to her in her first pregnancy.
> 
> It's my birthday today and I'm 35! I'm having a nice day but I feel really bloody old! Are there any other stars around my age? Everyone seems to be in their 20's?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice day, I'm so glad it's the weekend
> 
> x

Happy Birthday, Bump Buddy!! Hope your DH is spoiling you.

Oh, and I'm 31 so not too far off the same age.

xx


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all! here are some pics from today. It seems my sons have come out in sympathy! lol

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0011-5.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0014-3.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0015-3.jpg


----------



## LittleAurora

Im sorry I have no idea why the last two refuse to rotate!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Me at 29+3.....


----------



## Zo23

Hey everyone! Painted the nursery!
 



Attached Files:







mail.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sayuri

Little Aurora those pics are great! I have to say your little boys support a great Football club there!!


----------



## MamaBird

Little A: Cute pics!! lol

ZO: You're nursery is beautiful!! I love the colours!! I just finished the paint touch ups in our nursery today. No where near finished outting it all togather though.

xo


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girlies

Bekklez lovely cute pic! And welcome to the 'overly hormonaly crying for no reason' club!! Of course you will be a fabulous mummy x

Welcome back F&C and glad you had a fab holiday, I am totally jealous!

Becs, love the changing bag and I am also being kicked in the ribs and it is sooo uncomfortable!

Happy Birthday MrsJ! I'm also 27, so catching up!

Little A- love the pics!!

Teeny your bump is looking awesome and love the top.

Zo, lovely nursery!

We're just watching the England match and just wanted to share a pic of me in my bargain maternity England top that Matt got for me in New Look! It was £5 and that's not even on sale!

Well I guess this is also my last bump pic in the 20 weeks... 30 weeks tomorrow!! Arrgh can't believe it!!! 

We're travelling down to London tomorrow for my sisters 21st Birthday party, so I won't be on much if at all over the weekend, so have a fab weekend all of you xx
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## becs0375

Loving all the pics girlies!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Louise, how much did you end up getting? I have to admit that maybe if it's a large amount, we should donate it to the hospital where Amy had Darcie but I'm happy to go with what most people think.

Becs that bag is lovely. You've just reminded me that I need to get one for me.

Bekklez I'm also feeling the hormones today. I've woken up feeling really teary and I don't know why. I was reading my weekly email update and nearly cried as it said it's normal to start to feel anxious. I feel so mixed up at the moment. Part of me is sad at how my body is changing but another part of me loves my bump. Part of me is scared about loosing the life my and my dh have but another part cannot wait to meet our little boy. It's such a confusing time. I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling a bit hormonal.

On another note, I love shark documentaries!! I have an obsession with sharks!

Happy belated birthday MrsJ! I'll be turning 31 in a few weeks.

Little A I love your photo updates!!! These ones with your son are so funny and heart warming.

Wow Teeny your bump is coming along nicely! That's a really lovely photo.

Zo your nursery is lovely. What bedding range is that?

Emzy, congrats on being 30 weeks!!!! I can't believe we are so far along now!! I used to consider 30 weeks as being pretty much full term! I love the t-shirt too... although after yesterday's match I'm going off it slightly!

Have a lovely Saturday ladies. xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks girls...the boys are my life

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0009-5-1.jpg

all 3 of them!! 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0010-2.jpg


----------



## Drazic<3

Happy belated birthday Mrsjo8

All the other piccis are wonderful too girls, thanks for sharing :)


----------



## elmaxie

Oooo Happy Birtdhay MrsJ!:happydance:Hope you have a fab birthday. 
I am 29 feeling 59 but gonna be 30 late August.:shrug: After all age is just a number!xx

Little A your sons and man are fabby lovin their shades :thumbup:

The nursery pic is fab! I will take some of ours if it ever gets finished. I too did the last paint touch ups last night. Next week its a carpet (on payday) then everything else:headspin:

Well my hubby has taken Nathan off to his brothers for a few hours to give me peace and I made the mistake of trying to cut the hedge...jeez I think I might need to admit I am pregnant and slow down abit. Even at work they try to stop me doing stuff but I just dont "feel" pregnant...well obviously I do but compaired to last time when I was constantly being sick I feel fab.

Cant wait to :laundry:all my pink bits...just really need to babys room done and to buy a chest of drawers to put it in otherwise I would be doing ti all over again.

I have started my hospital bag too...well I went ot matalan and bought HUGE black pants cheaply for after the birth and also got quite a few packs of always night pads when they were on offer and breast pads too....now to just pack some stuff into a bag:dohh:

Cant believe I am 29 weeks....only feels like yesterday I was trying to figure out if the barely there dirty line was going to be anything....now I am huge!
Infact so huge it seems someone I work with thought i was due any day and wouldnt believe that I had only gained 3.5lbs....erm thanks:shrug:

Gonna go have a cuppa and watch some tv in peace before its shattered.

Emma.xx


----------



## elmaxie

Just as I posted that my mum pulls up in her car...no tv for me:growlmad:

Emma.xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Do you know when we should start having our bag ready?

I don't know what's up with me today, I'm feeling really tearful. It will only take something really small to set me off I think.

We've got some friends coming over later and I just feel like I can't face it. Maybe I'm tired and should take some more iron tablets.


----------



## LittleAurora

Well I was bored yesterday and packed my hospital bag. Took ages becasue I couldnt decide what I wanted as a coming home outfit! I cant remember what size new borns are lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

Umm maybe I should start putting one together.


----------



## bump230910

I'm now team pink :pink:, i'm already on the dates -25th Sep- :D 
x x


----------



## becs0375

I haven't even thought about my hospital bag!! I really should start buying a few bits, I have no idea what I need lol!!! I can't get my head around it all!

Well the weather is naff today so just having a chill out afternoon, DH has just done the ironing while I stuffed my face!!! 

Can't believe we are all at or coming up to 30 weeks!! It really doesn't seem 5 minutes ago we were all in 1st tri!!


----------



## Boony

I've started my hospital bag purely because i forgot alot of things the first time round so i figured if i start early i might not forget as much lol.


----------



## Blob

I havent even started looking at doing the nursery or anything for this baby :nope:

Gorgeous pictures everyone :thumbup:

Am in a total strop today :cry: my DH thinks that i'm mad but it sucks! We chose this because we THOUGHT he'd have family time :( But he doesnt come in until 7-8pm and then Tabs is pretty much going to bed...on a weekend he works saturday but the only one he gets off in the month he was working outside today. He comes in now saying 'we can do something now if you want' What the hell are you meant to do at 3.30 when your toddler is now napping?? Tomorrow he will be busy as usual or moans that he just wants to stay at home. I feel like a single mummy too often now.


----------



## apaton

nice pics ladies:thumbup:

blob :hugs:

me , blob and emzy 30 weeks today :wohoo: single figures soon :wohoo:

i havent even started my bag either , was meant to go today , got my car seat and fathers day gifts e.c.t nothing for my bag though lol, got too tired and wanted to come home :sleep: start birthing classes tomorrow :happydance: i keep thinking i hear noises during the night, the robbers have made me paranoid :grr: 

hope every1 is well :hugs: xx


----------



## Blob

Also has anyone else got a breech baby? 
Gawd i'm having an emotional day :rofl:


----------



## becs0375

We start our anti natal classes on the 1st July!! First one is with the physio lady about positions etc!

Why is there naff all on tv?? We have just watched Angels and Demons again on sky!


----------



## elmaxie

Awww Blob:hugs:Hope your strop/emotionalness doesnt last too long.
My hubby works 4 days on, 4 off and does nothing to help on hte days he is working mainly as he is away from 06:30 until either 7pm or 10:30pm...then does nothing on his 4 off bar get up with Nathan and change his bum etc etc so for you it must be sooo hard. Will he get paternity leave when baby arrives?

I was told by my midwife last preg to have my bag packed by 28 weeks...I think I had it done by 24:haha: 
At least this time I know alot of the stuff I took was useless so can scale down alot...

Old news and I know there is a hospital bag list as a sticky on 3rd tri but this is mine...roughly.

!NOTES!

5 x Big Black pants:haha:
2 x Nursing Bras
Socks
2 x Joggy bums/jeans
A few tops
Wash bag and hair brush etc with extras for OH (deoderant, toothpaste/brush to freshen up)
Change of clothes for OH
2 x Night clothes/Jimjams
Breast pads
Santitary towels
Slippers

Baby vests
Sleepsuits
Pack of wipes, nappy sack and Nappies.
A few muslin cloths

Magazines
Phone charger
Sweets:blush:

I also have a bag of snacks and a few bottles of water in the freezer for when I am in labour...was a god send last time!

At home for OH to bring when getting out car seat and blanket if its cold. 

Thats all I can think of so far....

Gonna try and persuade OH to get curry for tea as I just read on Faceboko thats what my brother is having and I now feel I NEED it too lol

Emma.xx


----------



## Asher

Evening all, sorry to hear about the hormones wreaking havoc on everyone! It's horrible isn't it? I think our bodies are preparing now for the last stretch. Not always nice!

I really really want a homebirth but do need to pack a bag anyway, I think I will start packing it when we get back from our hols (will be 31 and a bit weeks) - I've got most of the stuff to go in it, just need to organise and pack.

My little one has been active this last couple of days, it's been nice after a few quiet ones. 28 weeks today! :happydance: Congrats to all the 30 weekers! That sounds mad doesn't it!? 10 weeks til lift off?!! 

I think my hormones have gone a bit mad. Yesterday I was having Braxton Hicks like there was no tomorrow, no pain just lots of hard belly moments. And all day yesterday and today I have been having full on let-down type sensations in my boobs, so much so that I have been checking there is nothing coming out of them when it happens. I think I am going to have to start sticking breast pads in there just in case. This never happened when I was PG with Archie, but did a tiny bit with Jack. I am wondering if it's just because my boobs have BTDT before and are preparing. They are absolutely huge. To the point that I think I am gonna look like some sort of alien when the baba is here and my milk actually comes in! Is anybody else experiencing anything similar? I am going to ask the MW at my 28 week check on Tuesday I think. :shrug:


----------



## _LauraK1982_

My milk came in yesterday Asher - I was mortified! Took a male client out for lunch who decided to tell me over our starter that I had sprung a leak :blush:

This is my 1st baby and I dont think milk came in this early but never mind !!

I started packing my hospital bag today aswell and was advised to make sure I take £1 coins incase of running out of snacks etc etc !!


----------



## lilbumpblue

_LauraK1982_ said:


> My milk came in yesterday Asher - I was mortified! Took a male client out for lunch who decided to tell me over our starter that I had sprung a leak :blush:

OH no you poor thing!!! Im sure my waters will break on the bus or something i would die! lol x


----------



## becs0375

Oh no Laura, poor you x

All this talk of hospital bags has made me wanna write a list and get it!! I really can't keep putting things off lol!


----------



## Asher

Ooooh Laura!! Embarrassing!! I leaked in front of a really good friend last time, and she just discreetly said I should go and change my top! It was breast pads from there on in. Milk does normally start leaking, I think anytime from about 26 weeks? I have definitely leaked a little, especially in the night. Nothing like the proper wham bam of milk coming in a couple of days after the baby is born though - both times that's happened I have been VERY shocked! And hubby has been very excited but not allowed to touch! Like an instant boob job!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Asher said:


> Ooooh Laura!! Embarrassing!! I leaked in front of a really good friend last time, and she just discreetly said I should go and change my top! It was breast pads from there on in. Milk does normally start leaking, I think anytime from about 26 weeks? I have definitely leaked a little, especially in the night. Nothing like the proper wham bam of milk coming in a couple of days after the baby is born though - both times that's happened I have been VERY shocked! And *hubby has been very excited but not allowed to touch!* Like an instant boob job!!

:haha: men hey what r they like...'kid with a new improved toy' comes to mind lol x


----------



## Asher

lilbumpblue said:


> :haha: men hey what r they like...'kid with a new improved toy' comes to mind lol x

:haha: Exactly!! His face, both times with the boys, has been hilarious!! They do look fab though, but not so good when you look down to the recently inhabited jelly belly ha ha!!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Im not looking forward to the 'jelly belly' but when i look at my baby boy the jelly belly will all be worth it! hehe x


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Yep I was slightly embarassed but managed to get the contract we wanted so finished happy anyway !! Im slightly concerned though as I am noramally an E cup and I swear I am going to end up in a G or something the rate these 2 are growing !! They are definately off limits to my OH @ the mo anyway as they are far 2 tender !


----------



## LittleAurora

I know I don't post here much but does anyone want to be my text buddy for when labour comes around? Ill prob be able to keep updated on FB as some of you are on there.

I know there is still quite some time left but i feel like this pregnancy is going too fast and baby will be born next week!! lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

It does seem like we're all suddenly getting emotional, how strange. I think the reality of it all is beginning to kick in.

Asher, nope my boobs are tiny although I noticed a mark on my PJ top the other day by my left nipple so I don't know if I've leaked a little already. Oh now Laura how embarrassing! I better be extra careful now!

Little A I'll happily be your text buddy. PM me and we'll swap mobile numbers. xxx


----------



## 123Deirdre

oh can i be moved to the 15th. forgot to ask for it to be updated lol


----------



## LittleAurora

PM sent xx


----------



## mumto5

Sent you a PM LittleAurora, if anyone wants to be a text buddy with me i would love it or even friends on facebook??


----------



## babythinkpink

Good morning, 

Just saying hello on my first day in 3rd tri, said my goodbyes to 2nd, and noticed also my box has move up one too, not sure when that happened but it all looks like its happening now! 
Had a very wriggly baby last night, for ages well into the early hours, the moves are bigger and joined so if i feel one end move so does the other end! 
I have also noticed bump is bigger too, time for some new bump pics soon.

Hope everyone is well, and has a great day :flower:

Just seen the boob thing, mine are great at the mo, not tender at all and huge, well up for the taking but dh not in the least bit interested, he likes little boobs:dohh:
When i gave birth to dd i went off for a bath and i had a lady helping me, she took one look at my boobs and said 'please tell me you are breastfeeding' so i say yes, and she says 'thank goodness, would be such a waste of those fantastic nipples' How embarasing!! :blush:

I think i am going to feel like i need to catch up and get organised now i am here! 
My thing at the moment is looking for a nice change bag, one that is not too far removed from a handbag, going to look in the retail village next week and if nothing there i have seen one in Boots I like.

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Let me know if you have any luck with the bag as I'm also in search of one. x


----------



## elmaxie

I will be a facebook friend!

I am Emma Clark from Edinburgh UK...Its a picture of me hubby and my son.

Please just let me know your from BnB.

Emmaxx


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats on 3rd tri Babythinkpink and welcome over :happydance:

Soon we'll all be over and getting ready to have our babies! :wohoo:


----------



## mumto5

elmaxie said:


> I will be a facebook friend!
> 
> I am Emma Clark from Edinburgh UK...Its a picture of me hubby and my son.
> 
> Please just let me know your from BnB.
> 
> Emmaxx

Added you as a friend 

Mel x


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey Ladies! 

Haven't been on for a couple of days because my comp broke, but it *seems* to have suddenly started working again now... Odd. 

Anywhoo, I'm loving the bump pics - you all look fab! :thumbup: 

I had my 4D scan today, and it was AMAZING!!!!!!! We're still team yellow, although the lady had to be super careful when she showed us the legs and feet lol. 

I'll post a few pics - There are a few more on facebook. Can't believe how much s/he looks like my OH! his/her hands are behind their head - apparently a comfy position lol, s/he's just chillin! 

So any guesses on gender? I'm going mad sharing these pics - so if you're on facebook you'll probably see them 50,000 times lol x
 



Attached Files:







BABY REBECCA_1.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 7









BABY REBECCA_24.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 4









BABY REBECCA_50.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5









BABY REBECCA_81.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Blob

Gorgeous photos I think boy :D 
I haven't done my bag think I will later tho I'm trying not to think about it! I want a homebirth but baby is sure they want to stay bum down :cry:


----------



## MrsJ08

Welcome over Babythinkpink x

Great pics Optical x

Well I've had a nice Birthday weekend. My friend came over and stayed on Friday night and she brought a massive Chocolate Cake and a Tub of Ben&Jerry's Fairly Nuts :happydance: Yesterday my friend also paid for me to have my hair done and I had it coloured for the first time since last September (I normally have it done every 10 weeks so it's been hard going not having it done) I feel a million times better for it. I explained to my hairdresser I can't afford to have it done as regularly as I used to and I want it to be a low maintenance because of the baby. I used to have it really blonde but can't keep up with the re-growth. It's now a nice honey shade and only about one shade lighter than my natural colour so finger's crossed I'll only need it done every 4 months or so. After the hairdressers we went to Patisserie Valerie for tea and the most amazing cake - a Strawberry Mille Feuille. Today we have been over to my step-sisters to see my Dad and have a family bbq. It was nice to see my 12 week old nephew although he slept most of the time I was there. I felt a bit emotional but I can't really put my finger on why. It sounds mad but I didn't feel particularly broody around him although I was broody as hell after holding a newborn on Thursday - weird! I had to put up with my step-mother which was the only down-side. I found it really difficult as I have been having horrible flash-back dreams about what she was like when I was a teenager recently. To be honest she is probably the last person that I wanted to see! I only spoke to her twice when I was forced to - the first time she interrupted me when I was talking to my step-sister and started quizzing me about why I have to have growth scans. I told her I was high risk because of my age, asthma and weight (didn't mention depression) and she looked at me as if she didn't believe me. No doubt she thinks there is something wrong with the baby now and we are keeping it secret. The second time it was to quiz me about why I bought my pram in Dorset (where they and the rest of my family live) rather than in London and remained un-convinced that it was because it was cheaper. I then got quizzed about what I'd bought while she proceeded to tell me she has never heard of "Brio". I was tempted to point out she hadn't heard of a Bugaboo or Phil&Ted's either until my step-sister had one, but I couldn't be bothered. I really hope my Dad brings my Grandma to see me rather than her when I'm in hospital with the baby as I simply don't want the cow there. My step-sister gave me a big bag of newborn all-in-one vests, some breast pads, milk storage bags, Lansinoh nipple cream, magazines and a book called "What to Expect when you are Expecting" which was really nice of her. 

I'm going to chill out now and have a flick through the magazines. Hope everyone has had a nice weekend? x


----------



## elmaxie

I can honestly say I am having a utterly rubbish hormonal day.

Dont get me wrong it started very well and I got loads done but since 12:30 its just been crappy....no real reason to it even if I am honest.

So now OH is back from work (I totally broke down when he walked in too:blush:) so is amusing Nathan and all I can think is I hope my Dad doesnt "pop" past like he has the bad habit of doing as I really can do without his crappy comments of how "bad" mummy is etc etc.....must point out he thinks he is being funny but today I will just scream at him and then cry.

Soooo yeah crappy hormonal me...gah:dohh:


Emma.xx


----------



## babythinkpink

F&C, Yes , will let you know how i get on, i want something roomy but more handbagy than change bagy, I have a portable mat i can put in it, and everything else just tends to get chucked in after a while so not too bothered about many pockets..
There is one shop I want to look in that have nice bags and i like this one...

https://www.boots.com/en/Koto-Leatherette-Changing-Bag-Brown_1022162/

Emma, I think it must be an over emotional time, I have been feeling rotten and not being able to snap out of it like i usually can, I do feel brighter today so that is good, dh asked if i was ok but i just don't want to talk about it or i will just end up crying and he is not a very sympathetic ear! :hugs::flower:

MrsJ08, Glad you have had a lovely Birthday, all sounds lovely, again the emotional thing seems to be normal right now! Perhaps we are all just a bit overwhelmed!
Really, really want my hair done, like you i have not coloured it much and same thing i am going lighter so i don't need to keep colouring, I want sonme nice light shades through the dark to even it up a bit, still waiting hopefully to hear from my hairdresser or will be forced to go to salon and never been a fan really.

opticalillus, Amazing pics, I also think Boy, love the pose, my dd had her hands up in her face in scans and sleeps like that now, which is just how her Dad sleeps!

Well not a bad day, roast dinner is in the oven and smelling lovely, I tested the ice cream when i got back from shopping, and a cake, and two slices of honeydew melon, just testing of course!!

Lovely day, 2 loads of washing dry, winter going to be a nightmare all these baby grows and no nice sunshine to dry them! Clothes horses will be all over the house!

:hugs: All

:baby:thinkpink xx

ps any one else see me on Sept Stars group on facebook and want to add me, just say who you are! I think i still have quite a few to add! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

That bag is lovely. I think I need to get one that is hubby friendly as well as he's going to be quite hands on. I would love one like the the one you like though.

Emma, it seems that most of us are suddenly getting emotional. I was really bad yesterday but feel much better today. I couldn't really tell you why though. x


----------



## new mrs G

hi everyone. could you add me to the list please? My due date is 18th sep and im expecting a boy! Hope you're all well
xxx


----------



## Elphaba

Welcome to the forum, Mrs G!


----------



## Carley22

Hello girls - all the pics are lovely and optical they are so clear!!! 

I have caved in and booked a 4d scan for 3rd July..... so excited now!! Cant wait to show you all my little baby. 

I cannot believe people already packing hospital bags i didn't think id have to think about that for AGES yet!!! but i suppose the final weeks are coming and going quite quickly really. 10 weeks till maternity leave starts I CANT FEKKING WAIT I HATE MY JOB AT THE MOMENT lol!!!!

how much weight have ppl been putting on since pre pregnancy? i feel like a right fatty.... i think ive already put on just under 2 stone is this right? 

No leaking for me yet..... unless i give them a squeeze..... god i cant believe that this is all happening so fast im really in denial at the moment.


----------



## Asher

Hiya all hope people are well tonight, another warm day!!

Loving the pics Optical! I think GIRL! Such lovely clear pics. x

Emma sorry you've got the emotional bug today, glad you feel better F&C, and Babythinkpink. :baby:

MrsJO8 your step-sister sounds really nice even if your stepmum is a cright cow, she sounds like it anyway! Not what a preggers woman needs, even on a good hormone day! Well done for keeping your cool! Glad you had a good birthday weekend. 

Well, hubby finally managed to get the cot up today, so I have washed loads of stuff including the curtains, and put all the cute stickers on the walls, the room actually looks like it could be a baby's room now! I need to get in the mood to take a few pics to share, but I think my hormones are on the plunge now! grrrrr.

Carley, I'm not sure how much weight I've put on, I refuse to stand on the scales. I'm hoping all the swimming I'm doing is helping to stave off the fat, but who knows?.....x

Meant to mention, I am happy to be text/phone buddies with anyone nearer the time, I guess we need to be sorting all this stuff out now there are some of us at 30 weeks! Not long!!


----------



## ika

Hello, hello, hello!! I've made it to 3rd Tri!! 27wks today :happydance: 

Hope you are all well and those bumps are growing nicely :cloud9:


----------



## x-amy-x

Hi girls,

hope you're all alright!

The home stretch now :hugs: xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Hey Amy love your new pic of caitlyn she has grown a lot from this one to the one you had before :) xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Thank you, the last one was from christmas so i thought i could do with updating it! :)

xxx


----------



## Asher

Hiya Amy how's you after today? Your FB pics are gorgeous from today. xx


----------



## x-amy-x

sad, but im ok... glad i did something for evie.. miss you guys loads think of yas all the time xx


----------



## Carley22

hey amy caitlyn is such a cutie!!! 

an hour ago when i was reading through about hormones etc i was thinking "what are they on about" but now im like a monster.... so peed off with everything.... think i need some alone time... grrr


----------



## Asher

Amy I reckon I can speak for us all that we all miss you loads and wish you were still on the same journey with us. I am crap with words but you know what I mean. xx

Carley, yuk. Hormones suck.


----------



## becs0375

Amy those pics are gorgeous xxx Hope you are ok, its so weird you not being on here al the time xx

I have my GTT in the morning!! So not looking forward to it!

Just been looking on M&P, they have some things on offer, gonna get a few bits like a swing I wanted that was £80 and is now £69 and some other bits!!!

Had a lovely day, but last night I stormed off to bed in tears!! DH was on PS3 and I just got all agro with him!! Ended up crying myself to sleep, damn bloody hormones!!


----------



## Asher

So I have taken a couple of pics of the baby's room... bear in mind that most of the stuff we already had from the boys, and the rest I have pretty much done on the cheapo via ebay! The change mat was from the mothercare sale, and the johnsons toiletries box on half price sale at ASDA ha ha! Bargain baby this one! 

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/IMG_5581.jpg

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/IMG_5580.jpg

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/IMG_5579.jpg

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/IMG_5577.jpg

Sorry, just realised how HUGE those pics are!!


----------



## becs0375

Looks gorgeous hun xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: new mrs G. Welcome to Sept Stars. Do you know if you're having a boy or girl or are you staying on team yellow?

Carley, I've put on 2 stone! agghhhh. I finish work in 7 1/2 weeks but am worried I'm not going to make it. I'm so tired and my legs hurt just from standing let alone walking. Suddenly I'm feeling very large.

Asher, I saw your photos on FB. The room is so lovely! How do you know what creams etc to buy? We haven't bought any yet.

Welcome to the 3rd tri Ika. x

Hi Amy. I saw the balloons on FB. Such a lovely idea. xxx


----------



## Asher

Thanks Becs and Fishy! 

Fishy me and my mum have both been buying one toiletry thing per week, so stuff like nappies, wipes, smellies.... I just know what I like from the boys, so if it's on offer I've bought it! We've been getting all Johnsons stuff, but that's only for the beginning. Once the little one is a bit older I'll get the supermarket's own stuff most likely, just nice to use the lovely stuff to start with! Last time I found the lavender bedtime bath stuff good, and the top to toe wash great for everyday use.


----------



## Louise3512uk

Helloooooooooo ladies! Hope everyone is ok, seems like it's been a bit of an emotional weekend all round... me included! It must just be the stage that we're at!!

I've had a pretty busy weekend, had my step sons, hubby got back Thursday night from his exercise... we had the summer ball on Friday night which was festival themed, with a break in the middle for the England match which was a waste of 90 minutes of my life to be honest!! DH and I were tetchy and irritable with each other all evening which was horrible, I found out he'd been smoking whilst on his exercise and he had lied about it and got completely worked up about it! We ended up having long deep chats until 3.30am (!!!!!!!!!!!!) about how he's frustrated at our (lack of) sex life etc and that he hasn't said anything before but has wanted to... he knows I haven't wanted to DTD this time because of m/c last time but ... and now I feel guilty..... I haven't touched him since we got pregnant and it took a few beers for him to tell me that he feels really pushed out! I was mortified and annoyed and upset, but then I understood, then I explained myself, then we made up..... and ended up doing more than we had bargained for, so I guess that is sorted out now!!!! Hee hee

SS's bday yesterday, he's now 6, had a lovely party etc, all very fun but very tiring. Father's day BBQ on camp this afternoon followed by a 5 hour round trip to return the children to their mother... always a rubbish way to end the weekend, but a decision has now been made that we are having them every weekend until the summer holidays, then having them the whole summer holiday (which is 47 sleeps!!)...unfortunately then I won't see them for 183 sleeps (while Wayne is in Afghan) so it's going to be a massive change for both me and them,.... we'll see!

Anyhow, happy 29 weeks to me, hope everyone is doing ok apart from emotions etc... I got a comment today from some girls on camp that I must be having a phantom pregnancy because there's still no bump :( At least I have no sign of any stretch marks yet! Oh, and at my consultant appointment last week I was weighed, and officially I have put on 3.3kg, which I think works out at about half a stone? Is this right?


----------



## Emzywemzy

hey girls

Optical, fab photos!! I think boy

Glad you had a nice birthday MrsJ

Boo to the hormones Emma. I'm still randomly crying and having mega mood swings too. I've been feeling so fed up and all of a sudden feel huge and shattered and like I've had enough! I'm sure I'll feel a bit better once on mat leave and am able to get a bit of sleep. 

Carley, exciting for your scan!! Can't wait to see the pics. 

Hey Amy! Hope you're well. Cute piccy of Caitlyn! We miss you loads too xx

Becs good luck with the GTT tomorrow

Asher ooh love the nursery!! We've got jungle animals on our nursery walls which are similar to your cute animals! We've also been buying one toiletries item etc a week with the weekly shop and I'm so glad we have, as we have everything we need to start with now!

Fish and Chips I'm the same with work and planning to stop in 3 weeks time... I really don't feel like I can manage anymore! I'm struggling with sitting down all day and my hips are killing me. I can't sleep and I feel exhausted by the end of the day, so I can not wait to finish. As I'm temping I can pretty much finish when I feel like it and as I only need 3 more weeks of work to meet the criteria for maternity allowance I've decided I'm finishing as soon as that 3 weeks are up. That's if this place keep me on for another 3 weeks, as I only find out at the end of each week whether to come back the next!

Happy 29 weeks Louise! And happy belated 30 weeks to me, apaton and blob for yesterday. Here is my 30 week bump pic! It's at my sisters 21st birthday party last night. We travelled down to kent for it and had a fab time, but I found it all exhausting! It was all such a rush but it was lovely to see everyone that I haven't seen in ages. My bump felt bruised this morning after all the rubbing and prodding it got last night from family members! I also got up and had a bit of a dance, despite feeling like a whale and my hips were sooo sore this morning! It was worth it though, had a great time with all the drunken 21 year olds lol Anyway, here is the pic! What do you think? Everyone kept telling me I am huge, but I don't think I look that big (although I feel it!)

xx
 



Attached Files:







30 week bump.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SisterRose

Optical - I also think boy! 

Boony - They look kinda similar to the pics I got, baby had her hand up a lot of it. Lovely pics though and I can't wait to see other peoples 4d scan pics! 

:wave:&:hugs: Amy. Nice to see you pop in. 

Congrats to those who've reached third tri recently!

Happy 29 weeks Louise. I think my OH is feeling the pressure of not DTD too :dohh:

Happy belated 30 weeks to the ones who've reached it. Only 10 weeks to go for you, I bet it's really exciting. And also your bump is really looking great Emzy :thumbup:

My hormones are still all over the place too, I keep on having feelings something bad will happen. I think that's just me in a nutshell though and my anxiety. My biggest fear is I'm going to come out of this without a baby because something will happen beforehand, and also about being a bad mother. I'm hoping it'll pass soon! 

Also - For those who knew about our housing situation I've had some good news! my boyfriends family have bought out the other half of the house from their second cousins(or whatever they were) so that they can rent it to us and we're DEFINITELY getting the house. They're also letting us rent it for a ridiculously cheap price. I can't believe how wonderful they've been. I should do something nice for them in return. Does anyone have any ideas?


x


----------



## sciencemum

I'm team pink for the 17th :)


----------



## elmaxie

Oh thats fab news Bekkles....something nice in return other than having their grandchild?? LOL I dunno really. Bet they just want you guys to have as good a start as they can give you. :hugs:

Emzy your bump is fab! I really need to do one of me soon. 

Well I have called in sick to work today. I feel so rotten today. Still over emotional. I threw up my tea from last night when I woke up this morning. And I have alot of pain in my lower abdomen/vaginal area. Its really hard to describe but feels like baby is really really low down and going to fall out but its really sore too as well as the pressure. I figure its because I was a total numpty at the weekend and did far too much in the garden and have just strained my muscles:shrug:Hubby said I should go to the doctors but I know I wont get a female doctor who can examin me fully if need be. There wont be anyone to chaperone (sorry I have no clue how to spell) them and they will probably say to see my midwife who I am seeing tomorrow anyways.

So I am off feeling sorry for me. Nathan is at childminder and my Dad is looking after him thisafternoon so I am going to stay in bed and do nothing and hope I feel less crappy soon.

Emma.xx


----------



## drea2904

:hi: knock knock its me can I come in?........................................

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Third tri eventually!!! Cant believe Ive made it:)

Im over the moon, off to see midwife and Ill be on later to catch up with this fabulous thread:)


----------



## babymad

I just saw my ticker and realised this is the forum to enter now. I can't believe I'm in 3rd tri already but believe me I'm starting to feel it. All my sympathies go out to the ladies having trouble sleeping and working. 

Hope you are all well. :hug:


----------



## becs0375

Hello ladies!!!

Congrats on all those who have reached 3rd tri etc!!!

Lovely bump Emzy!!

Louise so glad you sorted things out with your OH!!

Ian is off all week so we have been to the beach and had a lovely lunch out!! GTT went well, lucozade is gross!!!!!!! The weather is lush here today!!


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats to all the ladies who have reached 3rd Tri


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats on thid tri babymad.


I was trying to eat better today, had chicken salad baps for dinner and chicken fahjitas with salad for tea. Now I'm eating a huge bowl of strawberry icecream with museli bar mixed in :rofl:

Ooooohhhh welllllll!


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Hi Amy, Miss you, lovely pic, such a pretty girl xx

Hello to newbies, and welcome over all new to 3rd tri, i think we will be a steady stream now! :hugs:

Sorry all the emotions are about, wish they would take a hike but think it is just part of it all, still feeling slightly better and hopefully it will keep it up, I did buy dh a shirt today as a late fathers day present, but it didn't fit, I would normally get upset but i have just said he will have to look in the shop to see what he wants as it was in the sale and not returnable only to exchange, I think i have depressed him now though making him feel fat, he has done lots of comfort eating today:dohh:

Louise, glad things are sorted with dh, and you managed to work things through. We have had a similar thing, although it did not extend to dtd, but that is his choice not mine, I managed to try and be 'sexy' and work something out with him:blush:

Bekkles, Congrats on the house news, that is really kind of them and a huge weight of your mind, you can relax now knowing you have somewhere that is yours, and good the rent is nice and manageable :hugs:

Really must look through my baby stuff, i agree the nice stuff to start, I also loved the johnsons bedtime range, dd used to have a bath, a nice massage in the baby lotion, a quick pit of talc on the nappy bits, and she smelt lovely, and i am sure it helped her already awful sleep pattern, i think so anyway! 

Anyway sorry if i missed anything, will be back tomorrow for more!

My bump feels huge, I feel very stretched and uncomfortable, and wonder how much more growing i can fit in my tummy, I don't remember this over stretched feeling b4, but i think its worse after i have eaten, but i may ask the midwife, or doctor about it I get worried about everything as it is! 

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Congrats to the new 3rd Tri ladies.

Great bump Emzy
Sorry to hear you are poorly Elmaxie
Great news about the house Bekklez

Sorry if I've missed anyone - I'm not really with it today. I had a fall yesterday afternoon (baby is ok) but it shook me up and my back, hip and knees are hurting. If that wasn't enough, DH has been admitted to hospital this afternoon.:cry: I'm really worried about him as they don't seem any closer to discovering the cause of his illness. We have got our 28 week growth scan on Wednesday and DH is going to miss it as we don't think he will have been discharged by then. 

I'm going off to mope now, I'll catch you all later xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Seems like most of us are feeling down. I knocked my bump today and I feel terrible. She has wiggled since and her HB is normal so no need to go up the hospital or anything, I just feel a bit terrified to move just in case I hurt her, all of a sudden I feel all this pressure and concern and I just feel utterly overwhelmed and want to cry. Hormones I guess.

Sending :hugs: to everyone else who is feeling down, MrsJ08 I hope your hubby is better soon -x-


----------



## drea2904

Hey all, i had the midwife today, got protein in my urine and she thinks that could be start of kidney infection so another sample to be done this week, please hope its not, i suffer with my kidneys and often have to be admitted:( Got lots of cranberry juice in!! Everything else seemed ok, measuring 2 weeks big but that woud be correct with my dates so not concerned, got scan on 15th july and consultant will be confirming dates as advised at booking in.

I attached photos of the wedding i was at in 2nd tri but thats empty now so Ill attach them here aswell, had a fantastic day but whow I was knackered, the church was in a tiny village and bus couldnt get anywhere near!! walking upcobbled streets and in stilettos and that heat was not good!!! When I got in Sat night i got the foot spa out!!! I finally chose the pinkmaxi and I have another wedding in a few weeks, u think i should wear it again?

Im also all over the place this week, :hug: to everyone me thinks.xxx
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 16









015.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## SisterRose

So sorry to hear you're having a bad day MrsJ :hugs: I hope you're alright after your fall, glad to hear baby is ok. I hope your husband gets well soon :(

Draz - I replied to your thread, I've been attacked by doorhandles loads of times over the last week. Twice in 5 minutes yesterday :dohh: I think baby will be fine, she's well cushioned in there! 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy 29 weeks for yesterday Louise. I can understand why you wouldn't want to do anything after miscarrying but I guess it's now safe to give yourself some treats!!

Emzy I would love to finish in 3 weeks but I just don't think we could afford it. Having said that, if at that point I just don't feel like I can continue I'll just have to call it a day. I'm really struggling.. part of the reason is I can't find any shoes to fit my big fat swollen feet!

Bekklez congrats on the house!

:hi: sciencemum!

Hope you are feeling better now Emma. The pressure I'm feeling is crazy so I guess the babies are now just weighing quite a bit.

Congrats on you ladies reaching the 3rd tri!

Becs I can't believe you've been at the beach today. I am so jealous.

MrsJ I hope you and your oh are both ok. :hugs: Drazic I hope you are also ok. I keep forgetting about the bump and knocking it!

Drea I love your dress and bump!


----------



## AngelzTears

My baby is getting big fast, her due date has now moved up to September 1st. If she gets any bigger I'm going to be having an August baby. I hate being in-between months! I'd really like to know at least what month I'm having my child lol :haha:


----------



## Asher

Evening!

Today sounds like a better day for most? Good on you Louise and Babythinkpink for getting down with the hubbies! MrsJO8 and Drazic, sorry to hear about your not so good days. I think it's hard not to bump the bump, so to speak! Last time I had a huge scar on mine from the oven door. I just kept forgetting I was so big. I'm at that stage now where I am underestimating gaps and getting stuck in them! Mrs J I hope it's nothing too serious with your hubby, it must be really getting you down. :hugs:

Congrats on the house Bekklez! Wow that's a huge weight off your mind. :thumbup:

Drea I love your dress, you look fab in it! I say grab every opportunity you can to wear it again! Gorgeous!

Babythinkpink sorry to hear about your shirt incident, best intentions though hey?

Have a nice week off with Ian Becs!

Welcome to third tri anyone who's new around here! 

I'm off soon enough. Trying to do some of my knitting, this blanket's not going to be ready otherwise! I am going to have to take it to Wales with us when we go on the 4th July, maybe I'll get more done if there's no internet and limited TV!! 

I'm at my 28 week appt at the midwife tomorrow, need to get her to sort out my HiP thingy, and need to talk to her about the whole homebirth bit! I think maybe I should start preparing, mentally and physically! I am taking Jack with me tomorrow, he is one very excited 3 year old to be coming with me! :kiss:

So see you all tomorrow, unless I get fed up of knitting!! :blush:


----------



## becs0375

Evening!!!

Can't believe how lovely it is!! 

Just been and cleaned the car out, and now my back and bump are aching!! I think I have over done it!! Oh well!! My bump has started to get a bit more achey the past few days, especially at the top!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Does anyone else get a sharp stabbing/shooting pain in their foof when they stand up after sitting down a while?! It's started happening regularly for me and it always takes me by surprise! Almost like it's bruised?!?! 

I had someone at work today say that my bump has grown over the weekend :D It makes me happy! I'm not at the stage yet to knock it on anything like most of you ladies but at least people are starting to acknoqledge that there's something there!

Hope everyone is feeling ok. Sorry for lack of personal post AGAIN, I do read everything but have no energy tonight to respond! 

Sorry about the delay with Amy's gift as well, feel really bad as everyone is relying on me, I will make it my duty to sort out this week! All in all we have £95 which I think is fab :)


----------



## benandbean

Hi! I have been stalking around for a bit but thought i would introduce myself, Im Abby and im having a baby boy due sept 10th. currently 28+3 and feeling the stretch!!!!! Hope your all well x


----------



## Manchester_Lu

I'm due on 9th September.

Went for my 28 week check today and was measuring 30cm which is apparently still OK, I just hope I'm not going to have a big baby! I also hope that if I'm early I stay within September as I can't imagine sending my newly 4 year old off to school


----------



## Elphaba

MrsJ08 said:


> Congrats to the new 3rd Tri ladies.
> 
> Great bump Emzy
> Sorry to hear you are poorly Elmaxie
> Great news about the house Bekklez
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone - I'm not really with it today. I had a fall yesterday afternoon (baby is ok) but it shook me up and my back, hip and knees are hurting. If that wasn't enough, DH has been admitted to hospital this afternoon.:cry: I'm really worried about him as they don't seem any closer to discovering the cause of his illness. We have got our 28 week growth scan on Wednesday and DH is going to miss it as we don't think he will have been discharged by then.
> 
> I'm going off to mope now, I'll catch you all later xx

Sorry to hear about your fall hun! Are you ok?


----------



## becs0375

Thats fantastic Louise, just goes to show how fab we all are xx

Welcome along to the Stars ladies xx

I feel pooped tonight, just getting ready to watch Four Weddings and then I am off to bed!!


----------



## SisterRose

Louise - You'll be getting harrassed by doorhandles before you know it :thumbup:

:wave: Benandbean and Manchester_Lu :D

Does anyone know anything about changing bags? I still havent got one and I havent got a clue what I need or what I should get. I might start a thread on it. :shrug:


x


----------



## Manchester_Lu

Bekklez said:


> Does anyone know anything about changing bags? I still havent got one and I havent got a clue what I need or what I should get. I might start a thread on it. :shrug:

I need help too! They all seem so expensive, I guess it's all about fashion.

DF wouldn't be seen dead with some of the ones I like so it looks like I'll have a black plain satchel type bag if I ever want him to be involved in public! lol


----------



## SisterRose

Manchester_Lu - I can just imagine my OH walking around with a pink Yummy Mummy bag :rofl: he'd flat out refuse.

All the ones I've seen are very expensive too! I don't really just want to pay for the name if you can get ones that're cheaper and do the job just as well. If the more expensive ones are actually better than I suppose it's worth the bit extra :shrug:


----------



## Drazic<3

Bekklez - I got brought a pink lining one from the baby show, it's gorgeous. I have nothing designer or special really and I am scared to touch it, it's still packaged up! :rofl: 

OH is going to use the one we got free from boots when I was preggo with Edan, as it is just black and grey. He can't complain then!


----------



## Drazic<3

Drea - really hope it's nothing serious hun. I had protein a few times and it's turned out to be a bit of thrush or discharge getting in the way :shy: 

AngelzTears, I am due on the 31st August, and I know how you feel, it's weird being in the middle of the two! 

Fish - I am in flipflops rain or shine, I can't get my swollen feet in anything else :dohh:

Thank you for the reassurance. Just having a weird day! I got a tester hypnobirthing CD and did the pregnancy relaxation and it was lovely, and it made Simba wiggle like mad. Made me realise how much my stress can effect her, promised her I will try and keep it under check now :)


----------



## Asher

Hiya to the new ladies!! 

I got a Jane changing bag same as my ebay pram! I had one before and like it, and got it for under £30, which is half price pretty much. I would really like an expensive one, but can't justify it!

Drazic good to know you're feeling better tonight missus. I am living in flipflops too, or my new treat, a pair of Birkenstocks, the Papillio ones, love em! x

Good news that your bump is coming on Louise! And fab that we have nearly £100 for Amy! Cool. xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Elphaba said:


> MrsJ08 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new 3rd Tri ladies.
> 
> Great bump Emzy
> Sorry to hear you are poorly Elmaxie
> Great news about the house Bekklez
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone - I'm not really with it today. I had a fall yesterday afternoon (baby is ok) but it shook me up and my back, hip and knees are hurting. If that wasn't enough, DH has been admitted to hospital this afternoon.:cry: I'm really worried about him as they don't seem any closer to discovering the cause of his illness. We have got our 28 week growth scan on Wednesday and DH is going to miss it as we don't think he will have been discharged by then.
> 
> I'm going off to mope now, I'll catch you all later xx
> 
> Sorry to hear about your fall hun! Are you ok?Click to expand...

Hi hun, yes I'm fine. There was no damage done to the baby, baby was merrily kicking away moments later. It was just a clumsy accident, I was walking the dog in the park and my foot strayed off the path and straight into a hole. I promptly fell but on to my knees, so I've got sore knees and I think because my left foot went down lower into the hole it jarred my hip/back at the same time. It has to be said I'm a fairly clumsy person at the best of times and now that I'm pregnant I am ten times worse! I'll just have to be a bit more careful I guess......


----------



## Carley22

OH poor people falling over and being attacked by doorhandles!!! 

IVE BEEN A REALLY GOOD GIRL TODAY!!! i worked EXTRA hard at work today and came home and mowed the Lawn (exhausting when preggers) then did a 20 min workout on the wii - i nearly died, then went to the shop WITH MY LEGS NOT MY CAR.... (theres a first for everything) im so proud of myself. 

Got ym 28 week appt with the mid wife tomorrow and im dreading it I HATE NEEDLES by my OH is taking time off to hold my hand (he's lovely)


----------



## ProzacQueen

Hello! can i join you?

im due my 2nd DD on Sept 14th!

xxx


----------



## Asher

Welcome!! :hi:


----------



## Laura617

I am visiting family for a week so only have access on my phone but had to pop on and so I am finally over here, yay.


----------



## Mummy2Asher

morning girls! well it feels like the afternoon to me becuas ive been up since 4am, couldnt sleep and was sooo hot even though i was just in undies with the window open!
im 30 weeks this week!!! yay!!

been so busy lately, but weve managed to get ontop of everything, were all ready to move, i got my new car (astra) yesterday but OH also sold his car yesterday and took the new car.....soooo jealous....i wanted to drive it around all week! were sharing a car as in bath we will be living 5min walk to town and only 2miles to OHs work so one car seemed a good option and a good way to save money!
i miss my fiat 500 though :(

but were all ready to move, and we had got all the baby things finished a month ago! i feel so much more relaxed now! 
im trying to convince OH we should have another 4d scan but hes not having any of it....humpf..


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Morning all...
I had my 4d scan yesterday and was so excited and happy. It was lovely to have a little peek at him. However, it made me want him here now!!!!

Thats the good part...Took the DVD to my parents as they were babysitting and we all sat down to watch it. My Dad and sister decided to repeatedly remark on how big his nose was and that we should book him in for a nose job! That was fine as I didn't take too much offence...my Dad is old and tries to be funny and that is 'just him'.
At home OH then mentions that he did notice he had a big nose but didn't want to say anything....bubble has now well and truly burst. :nope:

A bit later, he starts moaning about my dad and sister which really pisses me off as now the moment has been ruined. We end up rowing and we're now not talking. He says I am so ungrateful that he spent all that money for me to say 'its been ruined now'. I am so upset. :cry: And of course I am now worried about my son haing a massive nose. 

I was so happy and in the space of 2 hours it was spoiled. :growlmad:
To top it all off, baby is measuring big and his EFW already is 3lb 12oz and I will have to talk to the MW about it as I have requested a homebirth. 

I won't post any pics as I don't feel up to it. Sorry ladies, just needed to vent.

Hope you are all well. xx


----------



## apaton

morning ladies , welocome to new september stars :wave:

and congrats to new third tri people :wohoo: we will all be here very soon :wohoo:

asher your new car sounds lush :thumbup: we got the megane its black and needs washing just about every single day 


tenny - its upsetting when people say things were so protective already, my papa asked sean if it was his as he said it looks foreign :dohh:, we cant see them properly untill there here as there all squashed in there , im sure your baby is beautiful :cloud9: you have a big baby too ? im dreading getting it out :haha: 

hope every1 is well :thumbup: xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Good morning all,

Teeny, just ignore it, I am sure your baby is gorgeous with a lovely nose! I really do wonder why people feel the need to throw about insulting comments about newborns and babies in general, even in jest we are ultra sensitive and its hurtful.
My dad said just hours after i had my 2nd ds how he didn't want grandsons, as if he was not important because he was a boy, it was supposed to be a 'joke' but it was 10 years ago now and i still find it hurtful, and why i am not telling the sex of this baby, if its a boy they can be extra dissapointed for having to wait!!

MrsJo8, sorry about the fall, its all pretty sturdy in there, i had a nasty knock to bump last pregnancy and fell over the one b4 flat on my face/bump, when ds ran into the road and i grabbed him but he took me down with him, I was hysterical both times worried me sick but i was fine and so was baby, and they were both pretty big impacts, the knock especially hard right to the centre of the bump.
Door handles are a hazard, i find my bed is too, i cant see the curved ends when i walk round the bed and have some nice bruised legs from walking into them! 

Welcome newbies, :thumbup:xx

Change bags are a real matter of taste, and what you are doing, if bottle feeding it is useful to have the space and compartments for bottles and insulated bags.
I am not overly bothered about too many compartments, and dh never carries my stuff or changes the baby without me so this will be mine, so red, pink or flowery i am not bothered! 
I am looking again tomorrow and if nothing will get the boots one i posted a link for delivered to store so i can take a good look at it!
I have a matching ruck sack type one with the pram but nowhere really to put it on the pram and i want a new one anyway!
I will also be seeing what i have in the way of bags for my hospital bag and baby's hospital bag which i will start packing at 30 weeks+ but that won't be long now!:happydance:

Well sorry for no personals, I am off to check out facebook and bank!

Bye for now, catch up a bit better later xx


----------



## ProzacQueen

morning fellow september ladies

am new here but trying to catch up :flower:

Soooo funny about the door handles as i catch my forearm on one at least once a day. did exactly the same in my first pregnancy too!! ruddy hurts actually...

i have 2 change bags...and i think i might sell them both! i prefer my big roomy handbag now tbh. i have a bugaboo one to match my pram and also a pink lining yummy mummy bag that my ex bought me after my first DD. But now he has left me preggers all on my own it doesnt hold too much sentimental value even though its pretty cool.

i found out yesterday i have gestational diabetes, i was planning a homebirth and this is now out the window as ill have to go to hospital to be closely monitered..sooo i figured i could sell both change bags and use the money to buy a funky maternity hospital bag instead :happydance:


----------



## FirstBean

Welcome all the Newbies to 3rd Tri.
I have my 28week midwife appointment today, not looking forward to bloods been took but hey ho its sumthin that has to be done and my OH is coming to hold my hand so all will be fine


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thanks for the reassurance ladies, I guess I was being over hormonal and protective. He is my son, and I will love him no matter what!!!
I guess I had best apologise to OH when he gets home from work! 

Here are a few pics of my little man....
His little feet and his hand!



I love this little face!!!


----------



## ProzacQueen

awwww he is gorgeous, totally love the picture of his fingers and toes!!

i have my 28 week appointment too, not sure if im having bloods taken today as i had them done on friday just gone for my GTT

have got my anti D injection today though, which i remember to be quite nippy :roll:


----------



## drea2904

Morning all, Teeny he is gorgeous!! Think Ill book mine this week, getting exciting now. Welcome newbies and all who have reached third tri, we will all be here again soon which will be fab!!!

Going to do some washings and clean, happy days!!>xx


----------



## becs0375

Awww Teeny he is gorgeous, you take no notice of others say xx

We have just finished cutting the hedge and tidying the garden!! Its sooooooooo hot out there today!! Now thinking about what I want for lunch, hehe!

ProzacQueen I used to live near Church Crookham, we were posted to Bordon! 

Mmmm wondr whats gonna be going on in the Budget today?!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

I also used to live near church crookham, Becs was your fella at gib barracks?? We went to a few do's at borden :D Small world eh!


----------



## elmaxie

Afternoon!

I have my midwife today...didnt realise I would be getting bloods done eeek!

Oh well.

First off Teeny please dont worry over the size of his nose as I know a lady I work with her daughter got a 3d/4d scan done and was taken aback by the size of his nose...so much so when he was born she wouldnt look at him as she was worried about it and had kept it in for weeks....funily enough he didnt have a big nose at all its just the scanner that made it look bigger:shrug:

I think he is gorgeous and loving the picture of his tootsy toes:cloud9:

I keep trying to squeeze through gaps that are far too small but have yet to bump the bump but am sure I will soon!

I am finding it waaay too hot today and have been up since 6am with the wee man....not the best.:dohh: Also to top it for us today its his jags:cry:

Welcome to all the new stars and those coming over to 3rd tri....cant be many left to join us now.

Emma.xx


----------



## Carley22

does anyone know with the GTT blood test if it is fasting or not - i have mine at 2.30 but have eaten LOADS... lol


----------



## Jessica214

Finally belong in here now!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ProzacQueen

Carley22 said:


> does anyone know with the GTT blood test if it is fasting or not - i have mine at 2.30 but have eaten LOADS... lol


i had mine last friday...

i wasnt allowed to eat anything from 9pm the thursday
then friday morning at 7.45am (still at home) i had to drink a measured amount of lucozade, then i had bloods taken at my appointment at 9.45

so, i think it is supposed to be fasting unless they test it a different way in your area! xx


----------



## Carley22

thanks for that info - i am POSITIVE no one told me this (but baby brain eh!!) if thats the case i work at the hospital anyway so they can just fill in a bloods form and ill have it done at work.... 

Please dont make me drink lucozade i hate the stuff!! 

is there anything really against not having it done?

ooo also, we have the same EDD - wikid!!


----------



## ProzacQueen

im glad my MW stuck the info in my notes or i would of forgotten, well i def would of forgotten the ''dont eat'' bit :haha:

i must confess, i cant bear lucozade either and didnt manage to drink the entire 'dose'. that stuff is foul!!

i had GD in my first pregnancy and it was undiagnosed until DD was born. i gained a whopping 6 stone and DD was 9lb and got stuck and ended up a very painful forceps delivery, and DD had a heart murmer - all said to be contributed to the diabetes. so in a way im glad i have been diagnosed this time as i can now watch my diet and hopefully not have a mahooosive baby and not such a huge arse afterwards :haha:


----------



## Carley22

ouch with the forceps - you know how to make a first timer cross her legs dont you!! 

did you have to do the fasting one because of the prior diagnosis in your first pregnancy ? or do you know if it is standard routine procedure?


----------



## becs0375

I had mine done yesterday, wasn't allowed to eat from midnight till after the test! Mine was done in the morning, lucozade is gross!!!


----------



## Carley22

dan it i really think ive not read something properly then whoops..... although i didnt want the damn test anyway - i HATE needles.


----------



## Elphaba

Gorgeous scan pics, Teeny! I love the one of your little boy's feet - so cute!!!


----------



## Asher

Teeny your scan pics are fab! What a gorgeous little man, and his nose looks exactly how it should do! What a little love! 

Carley good luck at your GTT!

My MW appointment all went well. MW congratulated me on limiting the weight gain, was pleased with that, thank god the swims are doing something! Baby is measuring well, and is almost head down! I was right with my guesses about where his/her hands and feet are. Got my HiP form filled in and sent off, and discussed the homebirth stuff too. So all seems fine. Just got to contact GP Friday to check blood results and that I don't need any iron. Jack loved hearing the baby's heartbeat, all was good!

Not liking this budget much! Will lose our tax credits but expected that. At least child benefit has just been frozen and not changed completely. The VAT thing's not so clever though eh? Ah well, was to be expected.


----------



## MamaBird

Teeny he is gorgeous!!!! Don't listen to what anyone has to say! and like Emma said...it is still an Ultrasound afterall so I guess you can expect some distortion. I think your baby will be perfect!!

xo


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi Ladies

Welcome Prozac Queen :hi:

Teeny - your pictures are lovely, don't take any notice people just say the most inconsiderate things to pregnant women. I definitely don't think you can judge things like that from a 4D scan!

Carley - I think the GTT thing must vary from area to area. I've got mine next Tues and I just read the instructions and it said mine isn't a fasting test. I have to drink a bottle of lucozade in the space of 5 mins (YUK!) make a not of the time and then go to the hospital. They will take bloods exactly 60 mins after I finish drinking it. I just had a look in my pregnancy book and it seems that there are two tests. They do the 60 minute test I'm having and if your Glucose levels are too high they make you do another test which is done over the space of three hours. 

Just had a call from DH and he is being moved to a different ward apparently - hopefully one with more convenient visiting times. The one he is in at the moment is ridiculous. I updated him on the budget proposals. VAT @ 20% Ouch!! I'm glad that the cuts they are making to things like HIP and Sure Start aren't being imposed until next April. I think it would have been really unfair to take them away from people who are already pregnant. My HIP arrived in the bank this morning so I need to make a list of priority purchases for the baby. I haven't got a massive amount left to get now, I feel like I've broken the back of it. I bought a M&P Play Gym on Ebay last week and it arrived this morning. It's really nice but I was horrified to unpack it and discover it stank of cigarette smoke. I put it straight into the washing machine with some Fairy Non-Bio and it smells lovely and fresh now. I mean honestly, if you were a smoker selling something made of fabric for a baby on Ebay, wouldn't you wash it before posting it? The mat itself is lovely so I left positive feedback but mentioned the cigarette smoke as I think it's only fair to warn other people buying stuff from that person.

Right I'm going to try and relax for a bit. I so wish that DH could come to my growth scan tomorrow. I really hope everything goes ok as I'll be a right mess if there is something wrong with the baby and there is nobody with me.

x


----------



## Louise3512uk

MrsJ I'm sure everything will be fine, sorry you're having to go through this though! :hugs:

Teeny :cloud9: beautiful baby, and the nose looks perfect to me! 

EVeryone is talking about GTT tests... are these a standard thing? They haven't been mentioned to me at all! I had 28 week bloods done nearly a fortnight ago, are they part of that? Worried now!


----------



## MamaBird

Well here in Ontario they are pretty much required. I guess you could say No if you REALLY didn't want to have it done...but the way my MW explained it is that before they only reccommended them to ladies at an increased risk for GD (overweight, family history of diabetes. past pregnancies with GD) but often women with no known risk factors developped GD. So now they reccommend them to everyone.

But here it's like what MrsJ explained, you get a 1 hour test first without fasting and then if your levels are too high you do the 3 hour test and have to fast before. 

Maybe ask your MW about it Louise!? if it's something you'd like to have done!?

xo


----------



## Daisybell

*Teeny your scan pic's are lush! love his little hands and feet awwww xxx

welcome ProzacQueen, i had my bloods taken last week and my anti-D was given i was soooo pleased that it was in my arm this time, last time when i had DD i got it in the bum!!! my god it stings too!!

Welcome over Jessica :wave:

elmaxie i agree it is far to hot today!!

Good luck with your GTT carley 

Louise where i live you only get a GTT if you have high level of sugar in your urine or you may be tested if a close family member has diabetes eg mum. 
its not part of your blood test that the mw does, Dont worry not eveyone needs to have the test done!! your MW will tell you if she feels that you need to be tested. xxx

*


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck with your GTT Carley, I have mine on Friday! Booooo :( I'm just miserable about not being able to eat for so long :rofl:

Teeny - Those pics are gorgeous and he is perfect :cloud9:

:wave: ProzanQueen! we have the same due date too!

Sorry to anything/anyone I've missed.

Had a busy day, went to Mothercare and to see someone about after birth care mentally wise. All went well.
Got measured for bras by two women, was pretty embarrassed :rofl: bought loads of newborn nappies since I hadn't started stocking up on them and also loads of baby wipes.
I also caved and bought myself a Yummy Mummy changing bag. At least I know they're what a lot of others buy so they must be ok.

I'd better go anyway. It sounds like my cats are terrorising the birds outside again. :dohh:


:hugs: & :kiss:


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww, lovely pics Teeny.

Bekklez, which one did you get? I got the blue one with stars. I love stars :D

I am probably being sent for GTT, but only because I have been having such extreme thirst and they don't understand why! They are going to check with my consultant and let me know tomorrow. I don't like the sound of blood tests (my arms don't like it, and keep ending up with a bloody cannula) but I do like the sound of the lucozade! I don't think I would be having it either. Ooooo other news, my first hypnotherapy class tomorrow, and I am 30 weeks <3

I have also decided I am pregnant with a tiny teenager. You can't wake her up before six. :dohh: :rofl: 

Sending :hugs: to you all :)


----------



## birthdaybaby

Due Sept 18 with a baby boy!


----------



## ProzacQueen

thanks for all the hellos!

im back from my 28 week mw appoint. measuring a week ahead now, hopefully will stay only a week! anti D was sore :cry:

not seeing community mw now for 6 weeks!! got to start going to see the diabetic midwife at the hospital weekly now though, tbh im more miffed about how much its going to cost me in parking at the hospital than giving up sweeties:haha:


For anyone in the know.....is tax credits *only* changing for families with incomes over £40,000? as an independant (ok,single) mummy i really wouldnt be able to afford to go to work if my tax credits were taken away as they pay the majority of my nursery fees :nope:


must admit, whilst i happily cashed in my £190 HiP i did think it was quite a mad amount for nothing really :blush:


----------



## SisterRose

Draz - I got this one :D

https://www.littlelollypops.co.uk/photos/medium/pinkline_38.jpg


----------



## elmaxie

Hello!

Well I am a right div! I totally forgot about the HIP thing I was meant to get today and midwife never even bloody offered! Not back until July now:growlmad:
But I never got bloods done either:happydance:

Baby is measuring fine for the weekage...

ProzacQueen I too have gestational Diabetes and had it with my son. My mum also had it with me and my brother and my weight really doesnt help:blush:
Must admit I only gained 11lbs last pregnancy mainly as I got weighed every 2 weeks at the clinic and craved fruit and veg and was off sweet foods...really lucky! My boy was also only 8lb 11.5oz (they said he would be 10lb plus:wacko:) and for all you first time mummies I didnt have anything to pull him out but did tear a tiny bit...it never hurt honest:nope:
This time I have gained 3lbs and have eaten crap really. I do try to be good but I just dont think I have it this time...well not yet as my blood sugares are all fine bar a few morning ones...plus as I whinged about in a previous post if I had scored my blood glucose that I had this time with my last pregnancy I wouldnt have had GD...I mean how does that work:shrug:
Sorry I have gone off on one.

I only had a GTT because of my weight and family history. I am also attending a clinic at the hospital for Tommy research so got one in 1st, 2nd and in 3rd tri.

Emma.xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Oooo Bekklez! That is bloody gorgeous! Must be a new design? Love it! 

I have this one; 
https://i40.tinypic.com/6gkltz.jpg


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi Ladies

Welcome to the new 3rd Tri ladies.

I am off to my 28 week growth scan this morning and then off to the hospital to show hubby the pics. Last night he located a television room so we are hopeful we will be able to watch the football there.

On the changing bag front I was originally going to get a Lin&Leo one with my birthday money but I have ended up having to use the money to pay a couple of bills :cry: so there is no way I can have that one now. I've been having a look for a cheaper one and at the moment I am tempted by the Babymel Amanda in Starburst https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467198433&pf_rd_i=468294
has anyone had a Babymel bag? They are made by the same company that make Storksak so I thought they might be quite good. Any input appreciated x


----------



## becs0375

I like that Mrs J!!!! Looks very good!


----------



## apaton

morning ladies , mrs j that bag looks fab :thumbup: tkmax also has nice ones :)

welcome to new third tri ladies :wave: 

im shatterd cant sleep due to heat and should be finding out about if we are getting our house or not this week im too excited lol,also SIL is being induced today so we should know what she has by the end of today :wohoo:

hope every1 is well :thumbup: xxx


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats to all who've made it to third tri :wohoo:!

Jessica214 - I found a discount code on the forum somewhere for Yummy Mummy bags, if you put VIP20 in when you pay it should give you £20 off so they're £50 instead of £70! hope that works still.

X


----------



## aob1013

Can't believe i'm here .. hello everyone!!!!


----------



## apaton

hi daily mail and leni :wave: x


----------



## SisterRose

:wave: Dailymail! 

x


----------



## becs0375

OMG its another warm one out there!! Just got back from my dog walk and its a scorcher!! Its so attractive when you have sweaty bits!!!! Its mean't to be 27 today!! So I shall be pottering around indoors, just gotta clean the bathroom then I am all done!! 
My bump was really aching all over last night, I am sure she is moving house in there!!


----------



## apaton

aww i want sun , its going to rain here :cry: x


----------



## elmaxie

Its not raining here but its not sun either...its actually kind of nice with a great breeze. Bit dullish but just nice.

My day plan has been foiled by my boy wanting his nap early....oh well seems I have to come on here and have a cup of coffee and a biscuit:coffee:

Welcome oevr guys to 3rd tri...its getting so exciting!

Apaton how exciting about your SIL!! Also the house too...am keeping everything crossed for you!


Emmaxx


----------



## becs0375

Oh no Emma, oh well good excuse to chill out!!!

I have just had a lovely slice of cake that I made and think I want another bit!!! Just finished all my chores!! The puppy is laying on our bed with the fan on, bless him its far too hot for him! OH has popped out so I am relaxing!!!


----------



## Asher

I've just been out with the dogs too, Jack fell asleep in the buggy so I have five mins peace! Cleaned downstairs before we went out, might tackle upstairs soon. Brew time first though me thinks! It's soooooo warm out there!


----------



## FirstBean

Welcome all the Newbies.

Had my 28week appointment yesterday and all is good LO is measuring bang on size which is great. Hope every1 is well and has a great day even if it is far to hot :haha:


----------



## Carley22

I CANT BELIEVE THERE ARE SO MANY OF US IN 3RD TRI - EXCITING!!!!

Im really happy today dont know why!! 

Thankfully it was non-fasting glucose test so i didnt get told off and my OH came with me to hold my hand with my needle dislike - i had a different mid wife covereing for my usual one - and she was SOOOOOOOOOOO nice i want her all the time - grrr!! 

As i work at the hospital ive had a sneaking peek on the system and my blood results are mostly normal with no GD which is good, i just have a bit of a big baby in there which i knew id never have a small baby.... 

Im measuring 30.5cm at 28 weeks so am 2.5cm over the average so im quite happy with that result. 

As for the topic on here - im suffering with wet pants too...... maybe i'll wear a dress and go commando more often.... i have to take a change of pants to work with me :blush:


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi Ladies

Just back from my 28 week scan. Baby measuring perfectly :happydance: Sorry for the selfish post but I've got to dash as off to visit DH in hospital.

Here is a pic, baby decided to smile for the camera!

x
 



Attached Files:







Face 28 wks.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Carley22

gorgeous!!


----------



## Carley22

AHHHH thank god for my ticker..... its just reminded me that its our anniversary tomorrow!! lol im such a bloke lol.....


----------



## babythinkpink

Just saying hi, am about just rushing round like a nutter, bloomin Glastonbury festival, took me 40 mins to get down the road, ended up going round the mulberry bush to get back from school run, got to leave early and hope everyone has got in there and off the roads! 

Just ordered my blackberry, been without a phone for ages and very happy its on its way, all exited! 

Anyway, big :hugs: to all, have a lovely day

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Sarahkka

:happydance:
Hello hello!
I'm here to join the party!
27 weeks today! Yahoo!
And I am counting down: three more days of work, then I get to go on a 10-day holiday!
Can't wait!
I'll catch up on everyone as much as I can tonight. Hope everyone is well!
Cheers!


----------



## Banshee

Hi everyone, just wanted to join the group :) 
My little bundle of joy is due on 18th September xxx


----------



## SisterRose

Yay! welcome over to third tri Sarahkka and :wave: banshee!


----------



## drea2904

:hi: to new girls and all who are over to third today :hug: Second tri forum must be getting quiet.

Ive been up in Glasgow today, its not scortching here but my is it muggy and I think that makes it worse, Imflamin knackered now ...is that alll i ever say.....!!

Ordered my body pillow on monday, cant wait for it to come, still being sick in the mornings, its awful:( Meeting up with a girl I met on here tomorrow for lunch:) 

Mrs J bubba is looking fine, also luvin that changing bag, Apaton hope all goes well with house and SIl.xxx


----------



## Mummy2Asher

hey ladies,
im having a relaxing afternoon, just woke up from a nap on my sons bed. its becoming a bit of a habit to have a quick 30min nap on his bed while he plays! 

we went swimming today and HE SWAM BY HIMSELF!!! all around the pool!!! i was amazed! hes only 3yrs...oh i do mean in armbands lol but he always hated the water and since ive stopped working ive been taking him once a week to build his confidence up. he loves it! 

got a nice surprise of £150 for the baby from my granny! we have nothing left to buy for baby! 

hope everyone is well in the heat!!

oh also has anyone thinking of having a 4d scan at 32 weeks? were moving so dont have time to get one now and a few days after we move we will be 32 weeks, is this too late?


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone, I'm not suffering hugely at the moment with 'moistness' but it comes and goes! MrsJ :cloud9: gorgeous! 
Sorry everyone once again for lack of personals, I'm a bit emotional at the moment, tomorrow would have been my due date for the baby I miscarried and although I know I should be thankful for this healthy little one, can't help but think about all the what if's... know what I mean? I feel very guilty for being upset as I feel I should be happy that I have a healthy baby... very confused... anyway, I'm off to potter and not think about things too much! x


----------



## SisterRose

:hugs: Louise


----------



## becs0375

Aww Louise thats understandable and bloomin hormones don't help either xx

Mrs J lovely pica dn gald all went well!!

Carley what are you like nearly forgetting your anniversary!!!

Welcome to 3rd tri!!

We have been and picked some strawberries for tea, salmon is now on the bbq!! Really looking forward to that!! Been to Sainsburys and stocked up on some baby bits! Its just to darn hot to do anything!!

Hope you are all ok my lovelies xxx


----------



## drea2904

:hug: Louise.xxx

Dinner sounds lush Becs!!!


----------



## apaton

louise :hugs: thinking of u x

drea they havent even broke her waters yet as she wasnt even a centimetre dilated :shrug: they think it will happen tomorrow shes been kept in , hope u enjoyed your day in town i went to mums, but it was sooo muggy i felt weird :dohh: it needs to rain to clear the air, have u been to jan stewarts in EK?

hope every1 is well :thumbup: xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks ladies, I'm so relieved my scan went well.

Louise - I think your feelings are understandable sending you big :hugs:

Oh dear - I've just blubbed at Stacey giving birth on Eastenders 

x


----------



## drea2904

apaton said:


> louise :hugs: thinking of u x
> 
> drea they havent even broke her waters yet as she wasnt even a centimetre dilated :shrug: they think it will happen tomorrow shes been kept in , hope u enjoyed your day in town i went to mums, but it was sooo muggy i felt weird :dohh: it needs to rain to clear the air, have u been to jan stewarts in EK?
> 
> hope every1 is well :thumbup: xx

We defo need a good pour down of rain, awh thats a shame hope she isnt left too long. No I havent is it good? what does it stock?

Im feeling really really sore down below and at the tops of my inside legs iykwim, feel like Im gonna burst open! never got this till i was about 34+ weeks the last time but tonight im in agony:(


----------



## Zo23

Has anyone else failed their gluclose test? I just failed mine and now have to take the 3 hour one. I know I'll be fine but I'm upset because I feel like I fail every test I take...Im also anemic and my thyroid was off because of pregnancy.


----------



## apaton

mrs j glad ure scan went well sorry i missed it b4 :dohh:

drea hope u feel better :hugs:

its got prams , car seats , theres a furniture shop too, i had a wobble over my pram i wanted a new 1 there so expensive though £900 so i decided to buy the gorgeous pram set they had (theres loads) and try it in mine and its gorgeous:cloud9: the pram sets are lush , think there from spain :thumbup: xx


----------



## ProzacQueen

Zo23 said:


> Has anyone else failed their gluclose test? I just failed mine and now have to take the 3 hour one. I know I'll be fine but I'm upset because I feel like I fail every test I take...Im also anemic and my thyroid was off because of pregnancy.

i failed mine. going to the diabetic antenatal clinic tomorrow (didnt realise there was such a thing!)

i also have anemia...kno how u feel about failing everything :wacko:


----------



## BLONDIE35

I failed mine too and have been attending the diabetes antenatal clinic since 18 weeks. Don't worry it'll be fine. x


----------



## genies girl

just popping over to see how your all doing .

Couple of questions for you stars, how are you managing to keep the weight down ? i.e exercise whilst getting bigger?

And also how do the test for diabeties ect ive got mine coming up.

Thanks xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi everyone!
I am desperately trying to get some seedlings planted before we leave on Saturday. The garden is a complete jungle as I have been too tired to do even basic weeding these last few weeks.
But the nesting keeps kicking in and I'm obsessed with getting a tray of sunflowers planted.
And I know it seems like it's really late to be doing that, but in Calgary, we're probably just now safe from frost and snow. :nope:
This is one of the world's most challenging growing regions.
Okay, out to garden!
Glad to be reunited with the rest of the stars and hope everyone is doing really well!


----------



## Asher

Morning all, I missed most of yesterday's updates as I actually went out for a curry last night with my friend from work. It was really really nice to have some adult conversation without a little one present and have a catch up and a general gossip! 

So I hope you're all okay and plodding on. Prozac Queen, I have two big dogs, so SPD allowing, I walk them everyday and then I have a good swim three times a week. Sometimes I don't feel in the mood for the swim, but I always feel better for it, and at almost 29 weeks I am still doing the same level of swimming that I was doing pre pregnancy, albeit I have changed my stroke slightly. The walking helps too, but hurts my pelvis and back more so I am far slower than I was in previous pregnancies. I probably should weigh myself to see just how much weight I've put on so far!...... maybe not....... Hope this helps!

Well, my 5 year old is playing CBeebies on hubby's laptop, and my 3 year old now wants to go on this computer so I am being kicked off!! Grrr. Catch up later. 

Hugs Louise, just saw about your m/c. It must be a tough time. Chin up, lots of love. xx


----------



## apaton

morning ladies hope we are all well :wave:

welcome to new third tri people ,66 days to go for me im bricking it :dohh: so not ready lol 
well our gorgeous little niece was born early ythis morning :wohoo: only thing is we wont see her untill we have ours as shes in london n were here :cry: xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Zoe - I have got to have the 3 hour test next Friday, don't panic hun - they are just being cautious as it is better they know if you have GD than not, but if they do know it is just management and keeping an eye on babies size. :hugs: I am wondering how I am going to go all that time without eating. I have normally eaten a bowl of cereal and a yogurt by 9am! 

Had my first hypnobirthing last night, it was really cool. I think my husband found it a bit weird but he is being very supportive :)


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats on the birth of your niece Apaton! :wohoo:

I think I'm going to fail my GTT too - it's tomorrow morning. I also failed the Anaemia test :dohh:

X


----------



## becs0375

I still had my GTT even though my urine and bloods are all normal, I am just slightly over on the BMI. My mw told me I probably had nothing to worry about as I am healthy etc!! Like Drazic said they are just keeping an eye on baby and tbh I would rather know than not know!

Bekks I am sure you will be fine x

Drazic, we were going to start hypnobirthing but my OH would of only been able to make about 2 of the classes as he is away with work for the rest so we decided not to go ahead, was gutted but I couldn't imagine going on my own.

We are starting to pack up one of our spare rooms ready to move, going to did bit by bit then it will all be done once Hope arrives!! I am so glad we have a breeze here today, its still muggy but loads better!!


----------



## Jessica214

Morning ladies! This is my 27 week bump!! Sorry it might be big! kinda feel like i have a pot belly! 
https://i848.photobucket.com/albums/ab45/JessicaS214/27weeks.jpg


----------



## becs0375

Thats a gorgeous bump Jess!!!


----------



## peanut84

hey ive come over to third tri early as ia m eager and impatient lol..so good to be over here and not long till all the september stars are in third tri as my due date is 29th sep there isnt many due after me lol


----------



## Carley22

aww lovely bump pic there!!! 

apaton just looked at your ticker - 9 weeks and 2 days woop woop! Thats the day i finish working...... i cant believe poeple will be having their little ones before i even finish work (so unfair)!!!


----------



## becs0375

I have just had the worst period cramping pains all in my lower back and at the front!! It was quite ouchy!!!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Ooo Becs, hope that gets better!

I had a thought earlier today - it's the start of July next week and then the count down is really on. We could be having babies by the end of August if some of us are a few days/weeks early! we could have babies next month(starting from next week)! ooooooooooooooooooooo!

My yummy mummy bag came today too. It's too nice, I love it. It was definitely worth every penny I spent on it, it's better than the picture by far! everything about it is amazing. :rofl:

Oh and does anyone know from what time tonight I'm not allowed to eat? GTT tomorrow and i'm not sure. Is it from 12 midnight? I'm already panicing and thinking of stuffing my face enough to keep me going... lol
X


----------



## becs0375

Mine was from 12 midnight!!!

I just said to Ian the other day that we only have 2 full months of it just being 'us' left!!! But then he said, "it hasn't been just 'us' for the past 7 months". Bless him!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Bekklez, didn't you just want to EAT IT?! I am not normally girly about things like that, but all the little bits inside and the mirror and stuff? SO cute <3


----------



## Sarahkka

Morning girls!
I just popped awake at 6 am, feeling quite refreshed. I had a good sleep and Simon, dear child, slept through again. :happydance:
I got lots of gardening done yesterday, but there is still heaps to do.
And a bunch of errands and packing and chores for the trip.
I am trying not to get too nutty about it all.

I didn't fail my GD test, but I did have to re-take it as my in-between prenatal clinic sent me for it too early. I have a prenatal appointment tomorrow with my proper clinic, so I will find out the results of the second one then, I guess. My iron is apparently low, but still in the normal range. And baby is measuring quite big: 30 cm at 25 weeks. But that can be attributed to both extra abdominal fat from my last pregnancy and just plain old water retention. :blush: Just in case, if I am still measuring so far ahead next month, I will be sent for another ultrasound at 32 weeks. I have a feeling that this little boy is going to be a good size.
Not too worried about that as these childbearing hips served me well last time, but I do like that the clinic is keeping an eye on everything and making sure that baby is healthy.

Louise: :hugs: Sorry you are going through that.

Bekklez, becs, and Drazic - good luck with the GTT. I would also be freaked out by the thought of not eating whenever I want!

Jess - lovely bump! I think we all feel giant to ourselves by this stage, but you look perfectly-sized to me! I keep having people ask me if I'm due to give birth this month. I am definitely bigger than I was last time. :nope:


----------



## Carley22

bekklez i would give her a call because i was freaking out thinking mine was fasting and it turned out that it wasnt at all.....


----------



## Drazic<3

Bekklez, it depends which one you are having. I don't think you need to fast with the single blood test, but if you are having the three blood tests you need to fast from 12 midnight. Don't quote me on it though!


----------



## SisterRose

I think I do remember them saying something about fasting. It's the test I have to drink the lucozadey drink I think! I have no idea half the time what any of my appointments are for, I just write them on the callendar and then go to them and do what they tell me to do :haha:

Draz- I don't usually get so excited over things like that either but yeah, I could have nibbled on it. I think I spent about ten minutes just carressing it with a huge smile. Lol.


----------



## LittleAurora

OHHH...girls im so fucking pissed off

Took the kids to the Barber. Barber was shut. Took them to another and the girl that was doing Jakes hair was lovely. The guy doing Lewis was a complete prick! He started of saying that lewis's hair was the worst he had seen in 3 years and it was like child abuse. (He said all this to Lewis not me!) He also told lewis to sit down sit still and shut up or get out!!!!! I stupidly held my touge. The barber then said what do you think of lewis hair and i said..mm...not quite right can you fix the fringe and the bit over the ears (its looked like a bowl cut!) and he give it some more snips. He then said right thats it, and I said wait can you dry his hair please!! So he got th hairdryer and turned it on for like 2 seconds no where near his hair! so it was still wet!!!! 
So...time to pay and he wanted £21!! I said omg! and he said its cheap at half the price and he said I would be lucky Lewis's hair was a mess, I said I usually do get it cheaper and that his attitude was awfull. I said you have to remember that this is a 5yr old your talking to and to work on his manners! He then turned to me and said get out of my shop you weirdo!!! I was livid!!!


thats not even the half of when on! I dont know why I didnt just fecking say anything at the time!! SO MAD!!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Little Aurora - I've just sat and read your post with my mouth open in disbelief! I thought hairdressing was supposed to be a customer service industry? That's horrendous, I'm not surprised you are fed up. There really isn't any excuse for being that rude x


----------



## babythinkpink

OMG Little A that is awful, I know it is so easy to thing of come backs after the situation, but in this case i would certainly complain to this guys boss, that ia an awful way yo talk to your son and you, what a total tosser, how dare he? Oh I am mad for you!:growlmad:

Big waves to all, not going to manage to reply to all posts and can't remember them so won't try!

Had a funny day, lots of low stitch this morning, and now pain in my ribs, like indigestion but like pressure, baby is active, just me that needs to go to bed!

Bought my change bag today, will try and post pics at some time, it is a green colour like a handbag but has a big compartment in the middle and one either side with a really nice flowery lining, it has space for baby stuff and a place for my phone, purse etc, really pleased with it! 
Got it in the Clarks village outlet for £13! Bargain, and i know i bore of change bags fast so can afford to be bored of it if that happens!

Get my new phone tomorrow, have not had one for ages because mine broke and dh bought it for me so i felt mean looking for something else! I have now though and cant wait for it, its a blackberry, my new gadget not had anything like it and its always nice having something new!:happydance:

Well I am going now, hope everyone is ok, I have midwife next week, and 28 week bloods to be done then, I am just a bag of worries at the moment, one time i am worried i have too much water and something is wrong, then its perhaps my waters are leaking and i dont have enough! 
Last appointment was rubbish so hope the next is better!

Back soon 

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## LittleAurora

he was the boss!! and the owner!!! I have email our local paper!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

So, is everyone who is having the GTT having it as routine or as an extra? They don't do it as routine and I am being sent for the weird symptoms I have been having. They said it was lucozade and three blood tests or something? Sounds lame!


----------



## SisterRose

I think I have to have the GTT because I'm overweight but they never mentioned why they're sending me for it. It's the most likely outcome though! that and my mother has diabetes.

LittleA - Can't believe what a tosser the guy who owns the hairdressers sounds. I would have been royally pissed off, some people have too much of an attitude and think that they have a right to say what they like about people. 
x


----------



## babythinkpink

LittleAurora said:


> he was the boss!! and the owner!!! I have email our local paper!!!

Good, there are still plenty of people to complain to, local councils responsible for who trades, there must be an owner of the actual property, he cant use the fact that he is the boss as a reason to insult customers and be a p**ck.

Ohhhh i am so mad, I would be out at midnight with the graffiti paints on his shop!!:haha:


----------



## SisterRose

babythinkpink said:


> Ohhhh i am so mad, I would be out at midnight with the graffiti paints on his shop!!:haha:

:rofl:! I can just imagine him waking up to a huge "TWAT" across his window.


----------



## babythinkpink

Bekklez said:


> babythinkpink said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh i am so mad, I would be out at midnight with the graffiti paints on his shop!!:haha:
> 
> :rofl:! I can just imagine him waking up to a huge "TWAT" across his window.Click to expand...

:rofl: Brilliant!!


----------



## drea2904

Hey all, hope all are ok! lots of GTT tests happening, hope they all go ok, not really sure why I ve not got one tbh, I had it with my last pregnancy and my bmi is high:shrug:. Im sure if mw see's any sugar in urine i will be sent.

Congrats to your sil Apatan, Little A I would be f-f-f-fuming!! I go with spraypainting shop lol

I was out for a lush lunch today with missmouse from here, had to roll us out the booth at tgis lol, I then went to Sainsburys and got all the baby bargains!! Stocked up on babywipes, £2.24 for 4x80 johnsons babywipes and £1.52 for saineys own little ones 4x80 wipes!! All bathing, teething, colic treatments & nappy ointments also half price so I well stocked up:happydance: I love shopping when its cheap I do:happydance:


----------



## becs0375

Little A, what a complete arrogant prick!!! Tosser!!

Bekks and Draz good luck for your GTT, I am sure all will be fine!!

Drea I stocked up yesterday at Sainsburys!!!

My HiP money has gone in the bank so went and bought our car seat from Halfords!! On Sunday we are off to M&P to get some bits!! Eeeeee its all coming together!!


----------



## ProzacQueen

Bekklez said:


> babythinkpink said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh i am so mad, I would be out at midnight with the graffiti paints on his shop!!:haha:
> 
> :rofl:! I can just imagine him waking up to a huge "TWAT" across his window.Click to expand...

haha!:haha:

i had my first appointment at the diabetic clinic today. went really well, i have been given a blood sugar level machine which means pricking myself on the finger 4x a day. she taught me how to do it and it genuinely doesnt hurt at all so thats good.

also saw the dietician who's given me loads of info and a 2 week diet sheet. it is supposed to be only for meal ideas rather than a strict '''you must eat this'' but actually i might follow it and see if i loose a few pounds!

i will now be scanned every 4 weeks which is a little bonus tbh!! and they even managed to squeeze me in for one today so i almost piddled myself with excitement :haha:

sizewise, baby is ok so far and hasnt grown any extra 'bits' and is still a pinky one :happydance:


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey Ladies.. I'm back! (If you noticed I wasn't here lol...) 

I've been in London for 3 days and it was FAB. I've tried to catch up, so before I forget... 
Teeny, your little man is GORGEOUS!!!! His nose looks perfect - I must say I was a little worried myself when I saw my baby on the 3d ones as s/he seems to have a fat-ish nose.. And looks pretty masculine to me, so if it's a she i'm worried that she'll be really ugly! But this is the first time I've (kinda) said it out loud.. and I feel awful for even typing it. No-one else has mentioned my bub's nose, and i'd be fuming if they had (especially if it was perfect like your baby's is!). Still, I'll love my little bubs no matter what... It just came as a shock to me as DD looked COMPLETELY different, and so petite (but they do have different dads). 

Lovely scan pic MrsJ! 

I LOVE the yummy mummy bags, but can't afford one - especially with London. Bekklez - I'm not having a Glucose test this time, but I had one last time and I passed it. I can remember i didn't like it very much! Oh, and chalk me up as another one with 'damp' issues - I'm glad it's normal! 

Well, London was amazing. We got there Tuesday lunch time, and went to the Natural History Museum, Big Ben, Westminster Abbey etc. 
Wednesday we visited Buckingham Palace, Downing Street etc. We also saw Macbeth at the Globe (which I cried my eyes out at - there's a scene where some children get murdered and one looked just like my daughter - not pleasant!) but it was so well acted and so good to see how it'd have been originally performed - It's the best performance i've ever seen. We did the Globe tour too, then went to the Tate modern, and had a sightseeing trip back down the Thames by boat.
Today we got up early and went to Madame Tussauds, then the Hard Rock Cafe and home. 

So, overall a REALLY packed few days - I can't believe how much walking i've done. I don't have any ankles anymore; my feet just blend into my feet, with little sausages on the end that are my toes. I also can't believe how nice people were on the tube offering me their seat - I know it's a stereotype, but I didn't think that anyone would offer in London, especially with the tube being so packed. It was really refreshing - we even got to skip the que into Madame Tussauds so I didn't have to stand about. 

I think it was maybe a bit much for me now that i'm home, but it was definitely worth it. We spent a fortune, but it's the last holiday-type getaway we'll have till our honeymoon this time next year. 

Another thing I noticed was a small, regular tapping in my tummy - as if bubs was kicking me in time to a drum. It wasn't till I read a pregnancy mag that I realised that they were probably hiccups - how cute! 

Right i'd better dash - got all my unpacking to do! 

xXx


----------



## becs0375

Glad you had a good time Optical!! Its so nice to have a break and a change of scenery!


----------



## Drazic<3

Sounds wonderful!

I would be super mad about the hairdresser too. Actually, if someone spoke to my brother like that he might of ended up with his hairbrush shoved somewhere!

We stocked up at Sainsburies too, actually I brought too much then hurt my back carrying it :dohh: and I got out all the baby clothes we have been given by other people and it's loads. Not sure we will have to buy too much. Still wish my bloody HIP grant would come through though, I AM BLOODY BRITISH!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Asher

Argh Little A! I would be so mad. I think this particular barber's rep is about to be sullied somewhat in your area hey? What a knob.

Just bobbing in for a "hello" tonight, am tired tired tired! My little one is doing lots of moving and shaking today. Lovely!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy anniversary Carley!

Louise sorry to hear about the anniversary :hugs:

apaton, congrats on your new niece!

Little A that is awful. Did you pay him? I would definitely email the local newspaper. What a complete k*ob jockey!!


----------



## SisterRose

I think I'm going to Sainsburys tomorrow! I keep hearing everyone saying how good it is and I've seen the adverts. I hope it hasn't all gone.

Optical - Sounds like you had lots of fun!

Asher - :wohoo: for baby moving. Ellie has been quite active today too! no doubt I'm in for a quiet day tomorrow.

Also, over the last 2-3 days whenever she moves I've started feeling like a little pressure feeling that must be the weight of her movements and the weight of her turning over. :shrug: when she rolls over or turns over I can feel the pressure where she's doing it and then the little movements! it's so weird. Now I'm terrified I'm having a monster baby! I think she's a big one. yesterday she shifted quite a lot and it felt so weird, pressure then a sharp jab. She's also still laying really low under my stomache in my bikini line area, she never bothered moving up. I've also got a suspision she's still breech as she was at 26+4 at the 4d scan :dohh:


----------



## Asher

Thanks Bekk! My bump is definitely a lot bigger over the last couple of weeks, although MW reckons perfect size wise! I think he/she is just taking more room up so I feel more of the movement. I have a foot or something which hangs around at the top right of my bump and pokes around A LOT. I am forever pushing it in cos it gets uncomfortable! I do think it's weird when they get that bit bigger and the movements make you take a breath in cos of the pressure!! So lovely but weird! x


----------



## lilbumpblue

Totally agree about those breathe taking movements!! :) x


----------



## SisterRose

I don't think i'll ever feel any of these breath taking movements because she's so low all of the time! I don't think she's even squeezed past my belly button. I'll just be wetting myself from constant jabs to the bladder and lady bits :haha:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone, thanks for well wishes :hugs: been a strange old day but managed to be positive about the future, it helped that DH is here and had the day off too so we just kept busy most of the day!
LittleA I would definately complain somehow, tell him you are going to tell EVERYBODY you know how rude he was until he has no customers! And report him to rogue traders off the telly!!

I'm off to bed, got a busy busy day today... taking my choir up to a church in Beccles ti rehearse for the songs of praise thing we have on sunday... just realised I have organised everything perfectly apart from organising cover for myself for the lesson that i will miss... doh! Hope I don't get told off, especially as I wasn't in work today! 

Anyway, night night all, lots of love xx


----------



## Jellycat

Hey everybody Im finally in 3rd tri :happydance:

I have been reading over here but was determined not to post until I reached the landmark... Ive missed you all *big squeeze*

I love the yummy mummy bags, Im thinking of getting the blooming marvellous bags as they are slightly deeper, hoping DH buys me one for my birthday

Ive got my GTT this Wednesday, not looking forward to it. Im getting tested because my grandad had diabetes and I have a high BMI

Little A I think both your boys are absolutly adorable and have funky haircuts the man obviously hasnt a clue what he's talking about.

Day off tomorrow so hoping to clean the house and do a bit of shopping but feel like ive got a bit of a bug brewing.

Had to go through cv's today for my job, it appears noone has the relevant experience and knowledge oh and are asking to be paid alot more than me.... I told my boss im worried were not going to find anyone suitable in time... he agreed. Just to fill my assistant position at the sametime Mayhem ... oh well 8 weeks left and counting cant wait until I finish work ummmmmmmm


----------



## Jellycat

Louise :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Louise you have my number, if you ever want to talk I am only on the end of the phone xxx


----------



## Carley22

Jellycat i know what you mean they arent covering my role whilst im away so i feel really sorry for my colleagues but still i have my countdown 9 weeks and 1 day to go CUMMON!!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Thanks Becs :hugs: by the way, I had thought, we should be text buddies for the birth type stuff!! Scary thought!

Right I really am going to bed now! xx


----------



## Carley22

oh yeah = anyone else got SPD or pevlic girdle pain? im in agony how can i control it?


----------



## drea2904

I would love a text buddy for when baby/labour comes if anyone would like to be my bud............

Little A I think we shuld all have the phone number lololololol


----------



## Carley22

yeah little A great idea give us all the number and we can systematically call him and tell him how much of a wanker he is


----------



## Jellycat

I need a text buddy too drea... only concern is we are due 3 days apart..... could both be texting when both in labour lol


----------



## Drazic<3

I would really like a text buddy too if anyone fancies it? Amy will always be my gorgeous b buddy but I don't want to bother her with certain stuff. :flower:


----------



## drea2904

well we could all be buddies? :)


----------



## Jessica214

I think ive asked this b4 but where is everybody getting there kicks??? Mine are all very low.....always in my girly parts kicking down... and im getting worried she is breech or head up or something. At my 20week scan the tech didnt say how she was laying but i thought by now she would have turned head down at some point....even if just to move back. Very confused!!


----------



## Jessica214

Carley22 said:


> oh yeah = anyone else got SPD or pevlic girdle pain? im in agony how can i control it?

I have pelvic pain sooo bad!!! feels like my bones are being pulled in 2 diff directions!! well they kinda are!:haha: ummmm i would say limit walking if you can and put your feet up.....also when you put on pants/underwear on lay in bed cause leaning on 1 foot at a time and putting it into something hurts like HELL!! Also avoiding stairs!!! hope you feel better soon!!:flower:

my pain seems to be really bad for a couple days then stops then comes back!


----------



## Jessica214

Bekklez said:


> I don't think i'll ever feel any of these breath taking movements because she's so low all of the time! I don't think she's even squeezed past my belly button. I'll just be wetting myself from constant jabs to the bladder and lady bits :haha:

going through the same thing girl!! tell them to move up!!:growlmad:


----------



## Sarahkka

Evening girls!
One more day of work and I am gone gone gone for 10 whole days! :happydance:
I am beyond burnt out by the pace of programming and a pile of other admin stuff that just keeps growing. I desperately need a break.
Now I just need to hope for nice weather. We are heading west into the interior of BC, where I grew up. Mountains and spectacular scenery and lots of glacially cold lakes for swimming! Hurrah!
I still have so much to do to get ready for our trip and I just don't have any energy right now. I was really hoping to get laundry, some packing and some gardening done tonight, but unless I have a miraculous burst of nesting energy, I don't know if that is going to happen. Blergh. I just don't want to be stressed and overwhelmed by a huge list tomorrow. But I think I really need to put these cankles up to drain for awhile. It's great when you have a sort of horrified and detached fascination for the sheer grossness of parts of your own body! :)
I'm feeling slightly guilty because I just tossed Simon into his bed at 6:30. He's going to be bouncing around in there for ages. He's not even remotely tired. But I am afraid that I really don't have a kilojoule of energy left to spare for the poor wee laddie. Maybe he'll shock me and fall straight to sleep and not wake up until 7:15 am? :) Yeah, I'll keep dreamin' the dream on that one. He's currently alternating between yelling at the top of his lungs and telling himself very sternly to "shhh".

Drazic, we have the same glucose tests here: you do the GD test as a matter of course at 24 weeks (unless you are having really strong symptoms earlier, I think). If you fail that, you get sent for the GTT, which is the one that takes much longer and involves fasting. That's interesting that some of you are sent straight to the GTT if you are considered higher risk. It must tell them more accurately how you are processing sugar, I guess?

Little A - I volunteer to call that model of gentlemanly manners from Canada to tell him that his rudeness now has an international reputation. Good for you for standing up to him. I'm pretty punchy with the pregnant pissiness, so any worthwhile target is always a welcome outlet.
Okay, going to drag my butt out to get some chores done.
Very much against my will! :growlmad:


----------



## ProzacQueen

Sarahkka said:


> Evening girls!
> I'm feeling slightly guilty because I just tossed Simon into his bed at 6:30. He's going to be bouncing around in there for ages. He's not even remotely tired. But I am afraid that I really don't have a kilojoule of energy left to spare for the poor wee laddie. Maybe he'll shock me and fall straight to sleep and not wake up until 7:15 am? :) Yeah, I'll keep dreamin' the dream on that one. He's currently alternating between yelling at the top of his lungs and telling himself very sternly to "shhh".

lol i did EXACTLY the same thing with DD last night. 6.30 and hoofed into bed as i couldnt keep my eyes open. she surprised me by dropping off straight away and only waking once in the night for a drink, then woke up at 7am. the best she has slept in months! going to give it another try tonight and perhaps bedtime will be moved permanently!! would give me an extra 2 hours to myself - luxury!:happydance:


----------



## babythinkpink

Good morning all,

Waiting for my blackberry to be delivered today, happydance:) once done and got to grips with it i am happy to exchange a few numbers, especially with my lack of facebook, It will keep my in touch with you guys!

Baby is a wriggle bum, i go from kicks in bladder and bowel, thank goodness not yet the cervix kicks my dd used to specalise in, i used to jump through the roof!! Then baby has a real wriggle on, i get jabs and legs and arms and things across my tummy, obviously turning round, then i get kicks in the ribs and stomach, I think because i am on baby no5 there is plenty of upwards room to get into as baby was high from early on, i am short boddied and finding the problem is tightness in my ribs, and i just feel overstretched already! 
I am even getting like a pushing against my hip, like it is a good foot hold to push up on, all very strange, i just remember that babies don't really worry about the space getting less, they still go just as nuts and it gets a bit tight in there! 

No sickness today, but i did eat pretty fast, i feel a bit odd recently but see the midwife next week so hoping to see the useful one and not the one that dismisses all the things i say with 'that's pregnancy' (you don't say, blimey and i thought i ate all the pies) 

Welcome over Jellycat, not many left over there now is there? Scary that the next will be the birth stories, I said to Dh last night i will be glued to B&B in September, very, very exited! 

Ordered a baby t shirt last night, and a dress for me, couldn't resist the t it was 'I'm the baby brother/sister' and so cute, i want my dd to have an I am the big sister one! 
The dress is nice, just hope it looks so nice on, and is not so long i fall over it constantly! Hope it comes b4 i go away next week, should do...
https://www.bloomingmarvellous.co.u...ryID=m-dresses&ProductID=13482&language=en-GB Thought it was a bit of a bargain!

Well sorry not so many personals, i forget what the general topic is! 
I like the ides of having the barbers number, we can say, 'hi are you the manager, well your a tosser!!':rofl:

Oh dear, are we ever pregnant and hormonal, they do say never mess with a pregnant woman, i think i am seeing why!!:haha:

Hope everyone has a great day,
:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## SisterRose

Well the GTT went absoloutely shit. I didn't even sit it.

I left the house at 9:20 for my 9:30 appointment, it's only 5 minutes in the car only today, typically the traffic was bad and I was stuck in a queue for a while and nobody would let me go. Got there at 9:35 for them to say "yeah, we're not seeing you now because you're late" I'm soooooooooo angry right now. Looks like I'm not getting a GTT test. I'll be seriously angry if my baby turns out to be ill because of gestational diabetes


----------



## babythinkpink

Bekklez, 
hardly your bloody fault, what is wrong with these sugeries, ok to keep you waiting half an hour but dare to be a few mins late!!

Sarahkka,
Ok, Ok, so i confess to having a tv dvd combi in my girls bedroom, when it gets too much and i decide its bed time the girls go to bed watching a dvd, I can't say it is total peace because i get asked for juice, cuddles, another dvd etc!! But it does help, and i know its a rubbish parenting tool but does enable me to get a shower in peace, or get some housework done! 
Bed time for my 7 yr old is about 7pm but my 2 yr old goes on much longer, so i say, 'would you like to watch a dvd with your sister' of course she does!! 
Ok guilty secret out now! 

Still bored waiting for my phone, like a kid waiting for christmas here!
I think time better spent would be doing some housework, so better go and do some! 

:hi: back later xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Carley - I've got SPD and there are a few things you can try. Paracetemol is essential if it's really bad. I sleep on top of a duvet to cushion my hips with a V pillow between my knees. DH bought me a Gym ball and I have started sitting and bouncing on that in front of the TV (supposed to be good for getting baby into a head down position too). Sometimes I use an electric heat pad if the pain creeps into my lower back. Pelvic floor exercises are also essential according to the physio as they help tighten surrounding ligaments. That's about it I'm afraid x


----------



## SisterRose

Babythinkpink - I know. I've been messed around with appointments from the beginning of this pregnancy! so far I haven't been to one appointment that they've seen me on time. i've been on time to all of my appointments and they've kept me waiting from 30 minutes to one time 3 hours! I complained twice asking when they'd see me the day I waited 3 hours and all they kept saying was "I'm sorry, we're busy" that's the thing that annoys me the most - it's alright for them to keep you waiting but if you're a slight bit late then they won't see you :grr: people!

Hope your blackberry turns up soon btw :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Afternoon ladies....I am at home with my poorly 7yr old who has a temperature and feels sick. The last 2 nights he has woken up hallucinating so I am a little tired from lack of sleep, and so I will apologise now for the lack of personals. 

As I mentioned a few days ago about bubba already being 3lb 12oz, well I asked my MW and she measured my fundal height and I actually measure a week behind!!! I don't know where the chubby monster is hiding then!! :haha:
I have a home visit on Sunday so she can transfer hospitals for me, and let me know what is happening in regards to seeing the obstetric consultant, so I might finally get my internal cervix scan. 

I guess I may have had my first encounter with SPD...last night I was in so much pain with my hips and could barely walk...I even :cry: it hurt so much! 
Today is a little better but I am still feeling sore in that area.

Today I popped into sainsburys and picked up bubbas toiletries whilst they are half price, so another little job to tick off the list. I am now trying to sort out a few cupboards and do some light housework, but can't really do much with little man at home. 

I hope all you ladies are enjoying the sunshine, and love to all. xx :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Prozac Queen, that all doesn't sound too bad. Are you managing the tests and diet ok?

Nice to see you back Optical!

Jellycat, I'm also in the process of looking through CVs for my job. I've got 9 people lined up to see next week! Thankfully none of them have notice to serve (which is quite sad really) so if I need to finish sooner than 37 weeks I probably can.

I'm loving the big baby movements now, although sometimes I do find myself wishing he would go to sleep! I guess this is nothing compared to what life will be like in a few months. lol. Jessica, most of my kicks on on my side at the top of my bump. I think his head is down already.

Carley I did have SPD but it seemed to get better in the 2nd tri weirdly. It's coming back now but only really bothers me at night as it wakes me up, oh and getting dressed is blimen painful. Have you mentioned it to your Dr as they can refer you to a physio?

Little A is my text buddy and we're only a day apart so if we both go silent around our due date you know why!

Sarah I'm jealous of your days off even though I've only just go back from my week off!

Love the dress Babythinkpink.

Aww Bekklez that must have been frustrating. I cried once when I got turned away from an appointment due to the traffic!


----------



## SisterRose

Fish&chips - I cried for about 30 minutes non stop :rofl: :blush:


----------



## becs0375

Bekks that poo, did they not offer to re book it for you??

Babythinkpink that dress is lovely, I love all my maxi dresses!!!

We have just been and bought our car seat, went to Babies r us and bought some bits!! I still can't make up my mind about cot bumper etc!! There are far too many to choose from lol!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Bekks - how annoying, I would have cried too.

Babythinkpink - hope your phone has turned up now.

Teeny - I've just got back from Sainsbury's too. Instead of going to my closest one (Chiswick) I went to a quieter one on the Richmond ring road and I'm glad I did as they had loads of stock. I bought lots of Nappies and Wipes when Asda had their event on - so I used this one to buy toiletries, maternity pads and breast pads instead. Here is a pic of what I managed to get for £23. I'm really pleased as Sudocrem and that Johnson's Top to Toe wash is flipping expensive

x
 



Attached Files:







Sainsburys Half Price Sale.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## becs0375

I bought loads of that top to toe, I love the smell!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!

I jst thought I would share..

I h ve just glanced (its on the wall) at my 20 week scan pic and the 1st thing I thought was ....its a boy lol


----------



## becs0375

Little A have you got a gut feeling one way or the other??


----------



## apaton

hi ladies :wave:

hope you are all well

my turn to cry for everything, away to hide in my covers :cry:

congrats to new third tri people xxx


----------



## SisterRose

:hugs: Apaton

Becs - Midwife's now rebooked me for the 16th July, long wait again but it's better to get it done late than never I suppose!

I did a round at Sainsbury's today too. They were all out of Sudocrem though and I spent 15 minutes just staring at all of the things with no idea what I needed to get. Ended up chucking in loads of baby bath, baby shampoo, cotton buds and some other kind of nappy cream :S


----------



## becs0375

Sainsburys is the place to be lol!!! I wonder when Asda will have another baby event on?!! I can't believe Tesco never have such good deals!!


----------



## drea2904

He all, My day also to be teary Apaton, its just got so much worse aswell, dh has been made redundant today:( :(


----------



## Snoozie

Hi ladies! I've made it over here today. :)

chat soon, off to shower and get the terrible threesome ready for bed.xxx


----------



## becs0375

Oh no Drea, I am so sorry, couldn't of come at a worse time for you xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey Ladies...

:hugs: Louise... Hope you're feeling better today hun :hugs: 

Congrats to Jellycat & Snoozie on third tri :yipee: 



drea2904 said:


> well we could all be buddies? :)

 Sounds good to me... I need one too :flower: We could just PM a few numbers, then if someone can't get on we have a fallback plan? 

Bekklez - that's terrible. I'm sure your baby will be fine, but to mess you about like that when it's not your fault at all is awful. :hugs: 

:hugs: to apaton & drea too... what's wrong apaton honey? Drea, My ex was laid off on the day my DD was born - Fx you get something sorted :hugs: 

Well, I've just had a HUGE kick which didn't just take my breath away - It really bloody hurt!!!! It was right in the ribs, and felt like i'd been stabbed! Little sod. 

I'm starting to worry now about getting things done. The baby's room still needs decorating, and I feel like I haven't bought anything for ages even though I have quite a lot of stuff. I keep panicking about packing the hospital bags too...

But, on a plus point, I got a GORGEOUS summer dress from H&M for a wedding night do tomorrow. I'll post pics tomorrow night when I wear it - it was only £15 and it's fab. 

Righty, gotta dash to the horsey. Still no luck on selling her... someone came to see her the other day and then said they had no money, and would I take installments!!! Errr.... no. 

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## becs0375

WTF installments on a horse???? Some people are weird!! Dress sounds fab, h&m have some nice stuff in!!


----------



## Asher

Hi ladies!

Drea so sorry to hear about your hubby. Has it just come out of the blue? What awful timing, I know there's never a right time, but this is definitely nowhere near the right time. :hugs:

Bekklez sorry about your GTT, the buggers. They should make some allowances. When are you next at your MW?

Babythinkpink I am in love with that dress, I think I might jump on your bandwagon and get one for myself! 

Little A how bizarre is that! I keep thinking of mine as a girl subconsciously every now and then, but I have no gut feeling of whether it is actually blue or pink. 

MrsJ you got a good stash there for your money! Well done you! These baby events are fab! 

Carley and the SPD crew - it's bloomin rotten isn't it! I have had way more good days than bad since no longer being at work. Just the lack of physical activity from my job seems to have really helped. That and continuing to swim and walk the dogs. But then last night I got a bit adventurous and went on way too long a walk with them, and I paid for it BIG time in the night and all day today. My hips and the whole of the front of my pelvis are agony. I have learnt my lesson! :growlmad:


----------



## Drazic<3

Drea - I am really sorry to hear that. Me and OH have just been made redundant too, it's scary :hugs:

I am well up for the swopping numbers thing too, I think we need each others support! :)


----------



## becs0375

Asher you naughty lady!!! You need to take it easy!!

I have a night to myself, my DH has taken my nephew out camping for the night so I am gonna clean my cooker and bleach my floors, then watch BB!! So looking forward to having the bed to myself!!


----------



## drea2904

Thanks guys :hug: Its just an awful time, no time is right but with me off, feeling quite low as it is then that, Buggary Buggary! Well he will be on hunt for a new job, he's grafter and never been off sick, but i KNOW HOW HARD IT IS OUT THERE JUST NOW! (sorry for caps, made mistake cant be assed changing it!)

I also got a letter from Perinatal Mental Health.....I was feeling so low that gp thought I should speak with someone and weigh up benefits of maybe going back on tabs etc and to help with my previous PND not overlapping, well I read this and now paniking thinking Mental Health @ Psychiatry, they gonna think im some nutter and just thinking horrible stuff so today has not been good!! I just cant wait to go to bed, tomorrow is another day!!

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry for lack of personals, ill get a proper catch up tomorrow. Defo think having a few numbers is a great idea, specially now we are getting further on. Dont nobody want the nutcase from Glasgow now lol.xx


----------



## Asher

Aw Drea don't beat yourself up. You are doing the best thing for you and the family, making sure your mental health is looked after. :hugs:


----------



## apaton

aww drea :hugs:

our house fell through and i had handed in our notice here , its up on the 15th august, everything seems to be going wrong think we will need to move in with mum till we get something which will be totally overcrowded :cry: things could be worse i just need a good shake xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Drea - I'm really sorry to hear your news. As everyone know's I was made redundant when the Icelandic banks collapsed and it was one of the worst experiences of my life because it was a shock more than anything. However, I do believe everything happens for a reason so try and stay positive. DH may well be back in work before you know it. Will he be paid redundancy? The company I was working for was put into administration so I only received statutory redundancy of £500 rather than the £12000 I was owed. My main piece of advice is, as horrible as it is make sure your DH "signs on" asap as he will be automatically entitled to Contributions based Jobseekers allowance (everyone is provided they have paid enough NI in the previous 2 years) help towards your mortgage/rent and probably council tax benefit. The other positive is that you might now get the £500 Sure Start Maternity Grant as it's not being scrapped until next year. I worked out that I have paid £200k in Income tax over the past 12 years and I was really shy and slow when it came to claiming benefits. I wasn't entitled to very much which is frustrating when you have paid so much in. But, redundancy isn't your fault so when it happens you should claim what you are entitled to. Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Drea - so sorry to hear about your DH, i know it's a big shock even when you might be expecting it. As mrs J says try and find out what you can claim

Bekkelez - glad to hear your GTT is rebooked, as you say better late than never. I'll let you know how I get on Wednesday

Babythinkpink - I've been looking at that dress for a couple of weeks now, I love blue

Well been busy today doing housework which is the first time in ages as DH has been doing the work since i've been pregnant. I got a call from my sister this afternoon to tell me my dads ill and needs to go upto London to a respiratory specialist. I feel really upset and stressed now as she kept saying how upset my mum is etc. The thing is my mum hasn't even told me any of it and I'm normally the one she confides in when dad is ill . I had a good cry when DH came home and now feel emotionally exhausted, I have this sick empty feeling which I used to get when Dad was first taken ill years ago and they didnt know what the best treatment was for him. I just feel so useless.

Sorry needed to get that out of my system


----------



## MrsJ08

Ah Jellycat - you poor thing. I know how frustrating and upsetting it is when you feel there is nothing you can do. I'm sure the only reason your Mum hasn't mentioned it to you, is because you are pregnant and she doesn't want you to be under any extra stress. I've been going through hell with my DH for 2 years as he has an illness they don't know the cause of (hence he was in hospital again this week) sometime's it feels they will never get to the bottom of it. I have to cope with it all on my own as DH's parents live in Crete so all the pressure is on me to keep everyone else in the loop and sit with him for literally hours in hospital on my own. Try and think positively, your Dad is seeing a specialist so is in the best possible hands. My motto for this week is "Keep Calm and Carry On"!


----------



## becs0375

Apaton I am so sorry about your house xx

Jellycat I really hope your Dad is ok xx

Seems there are a few of our ladies that are really having a shit time at the moment, these things truly are sent to try us and what doesn't break you only makes you stronger xx

I have cleaned my cooker and kitchen and mopped the floor and hoovered up! Just had a nice shower and washed my hair and now chilling out!! I fancy some cereal for supper!!


----------



## LittleAurora

becs0375 said:


> Little A have you got a gut feeling one way or the other??


I desperately want a girl. But now I have this feeling that its a boy! And I ha veto say I feel a little disapointed, not that I could be having a son. Just the thought that Ill never have a daughter!


----------



## drea2904

Thank you so much girls :hug: You are all so lovely:blush:

Apaton if we werent preggo Id be saying lets open a bottle or 2, or 3 lol

Thanks for the advice, Ill defo get him to sign on MrsJ, oh and thanks for the heads up about SS grant:thumbup: Ill make sure he get on to job centre on Mon as we better be bloomin due something, JSA most probably!!! He has an interview lined up for next Fri and he is a look on the bright side kind of guy (thank god......what is he doing with me lol!) but even if he thinks he will get another job quick Ill make sure he signs on, even if only for a few weeks hopefully. He is just under 2 years service aswell:( last company he was with was 7 years and like you they went bust and only got goverment paid redundancy, not much luck there!.


----------



## apaton

thanx ladies :hugs:

i was thinking the same drea :thumbup: lol x


----------



## Zo23

Sigh...its official...I have gestational diabetes...:(


----------



## becs0375

Oh no Zo, well I guess its good that you know chick xx


----------



## becs0375

I am so jealous of my mate, she is al Glasto this weekend!!! Watching the coverage on tv!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Bekkles was it North Staffs you went to?? The length of time they keep you waiting it ridiculous...iv waited 2 hours for both my apps. but they r constantly walking around looking for woman who are smoking outside!!! 

Anyone else feeling really ratty today? even the dog panting at me got me all annoyed!!! x


----------



## Sarahkka

Yes!
Me!
I have been in the PISSIEST mood all day long. I wanted to kill people at work, at my doctor's office, at this BBQ I went to this evening, and now that I am home, I am so fatigued and there is so much to do, I just want to take a sledgehammer to the whole f$$$ing house and then drive off and leave someone else to deal with it.

Bekklez, it must be International Prenatal Clinic Asshole Day because I was kept waiting an hour and fifteen minutes for my three minute prenatal appointment today. I didn't have my lunch with me as I wasn't expecting to be there that long, so I was shaking with hunger by the time I left. I was really angry with them. I have to take time off work to make these stupid appointments. Time that I have to make up. And it's not like the clinic was even busy. And I was on time. I was so angry and upset I could barely even talk to the nurse. I thought I was going to lose it on her if I opened my mouth at all. I could feel how close to volcanic eruption I was.

Then I was at a BBQ for our dayhome and even though I am the size of a house and was holding my toddler and trying to feed him off a plate I was holding in my other hand, not a single person offered me their seat. Perfectly able-bodied, non-pregnant people who had finished eating, and not a single one had the manners to stand up and ask me if I'd like to sit down for a moment while I tried to eat. My husband was pretty annoyed by that, but I didn't want to make a big scene (because I could feel that if I did, it was going to be a BIG scene). We just left.

Now I'm home and my husband is being a perfect saint and getting all this stuff done for the trip tomorrow because he wants to get an early start.
I am so tired I feel like I might burst into tears at any moment and I look around and all I can see are messes and unfinished chores. Stuff that I know is going to really stress me out if we just leave it until we get back. But I don't have the energy to face it. I need to wait until morning when I'm fresh.

So I feel like I'm about to have a huge fight with my husband over this which makes me feel totally wretched and guilty and incredibly annoyed. Why does it have to be his way? Why does he have to be so supportive and reasonable about everything when I am feeling like I need to have a tantrum?

So there is my whining about my day.
Pretty small beans compared to job losses and such.
So now I feel even whinier. :blush:

But thank you for listening! :flower:

And huge :hugs: to everyone else whose day was crappy, for reasons petty or profound!


----------



## Asher

Aw Sarah no I think those can be just the kind of the days that get the hormones raging! For me it's often lots of small things that wind me up and I end up in an awful mood. Stupid things like people in cars not letting me cross at the end of a road when they are stopped and waiting anyway! I always thank them in a very loud voice! I could get myself into lots of trouble! 

Sorry to hear about your GD Zo. x

I hope people's days are better today, it's gonna be warm again apparently, and I have to say I'm getting to the point where I feel a cooler day would be nice!

Oooh 29 weeks today! Which means 11 weeks till 40 weeks! Or 7 and 4 days until the furthest I've ever been preggers!! So not too long to go now!!


----------



## apaton

happ 29 weeks asher :thumbup:

welcome to third tri ladies :wohoo:

9 weeks today to me blob and emzy (where are they ?):shrug:

hope every1 is well and has a good day xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Morning all, 

Well I had my crappy week last week and things are gradually getting better now, so hopefully things will work out well for everyone too!

Drea, 
Job losses are rubbish at any time, when dd was 4 months old dh's back went into spasm, 2 years later it was diagnosed there was an underlying problem and finally a 'sort' of dianosis and plan of action with treatment and physio, he has been told it will never get better it is just a case of managing the pain and movement he is left with, but the upshot is he has not worked since it happened and will not be able to again, and i will always be giving him a certain amount of care.
This was life changing when it happened, and we went from a well paid job to benefits, and although it has been a struggle, not just the money but getting used to looking after and dh getting used to having to have things done for him, and being together 24-7 which some couples can't manage in itself! 
I am sure things will work out and there is always help available, CAB can help with what to claim because if you don't find out no one will tell you so a stop there would be the easiest route to getting some sort of understanding of the system and how you can be helped.:hugs:

Becs,
First year in many Glastonbury have not had rain! We usually go away this week to get away from it as its on our doorstep but we couldnt because both the older boys have exams! And no i am not offering my bathroom to hoards of sweaty, dirty fesival goers thanks!:haha:
And a clean cooker, what does that look like then? mine is neglected!!:hugs:

Zo, 
Sorry about the GD, did you have any symptoms or just the blood test say you had it?

Asher, 
Put like that it's really not long is it! Getting exiting now, or scary, not sure what!

Little A, I was totally wrong about the sex of this baby, i was shocked when we were told, and it was confirmed because of the more detailed second 20 week scan we had, i was still shocked! 
I have had the 2 boys and 2 girls and can honestly say the pregnancy's are all much of a muchness, you just don't know til you meet baby!:shrug:

Apaton, that's awful about the house, hope things work out, with my first baby i was 6 months pregnant when we moved out of bf parents and into our own place, but we couldn't afford it and it was not for that long, neither was the bf but that's another thing! 
Good luck in sorting what needs sorting :hugs:

Big waves to everyone else, and sorry if i have forgoten anything major, i did try quoting but failed so gave up! :shrug:

My blackberry is up and running and anyone want a text buddy I am your woman! Just pm me your name and number, i will add you and text you mine, like someone else said the network would be good as we are all due Sept, my last forum was 'Jan 08' and about 6 of us had our babies within about 2 days!
I am impressed with the phone, being a bit rubbish with these things, but it is great, still not worked out some of the simpler things but the main stuff is done.
I was with vodafone but virgin did a really good deal, but the guy from vodafone told me i would have to pay extra for blackberry services, but virgin said it was inclusive, so i had to get all the email and internet stuff set up so if i had been fibbed to then i had the 28 day period to send it all back, turns out virgin is good, vodafone told me porkys to try and keep me and cover the fact they charge £5 a month more for the same thing i get with virgin, tut tut, naughty!

Anyway i even managed to get on b&b with my blackberry, teeny and you have to magnify little bits at a time but i did it! 

My dress has been dispatched, (as my email sent to my phone told me, oh me so clever!!) so can't wait to have a comfy dress to wear, wil try and post a pic when i get it, i ned a new bump pic anyway, i am defiently expanding! 
Little kicks in side and towards ribs today, all stretchy kicks:cloud9:

28 weeks tomorrow:happydance: Cant believe how rubbish i was feeling last week compared to now, hang on in there if your feeling rubbish, it does clear, and is largely pregnancy!

Hope everyone has a lovely Saturday, lazy one for me i hope! :hugs:xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Morning all! Hope everyone is ok...

I'm so sorry to hear about people being made redundant, house problems and the like, sounds like lots of us are having a crappy time :( I have to say I find having support of the September ladies a real help... sometimes you can't rant to OH as he seems to be taking the brunt of most of the hormones... sometimes just writing it all down on here makes you feel better!

We're off to a local summer fete this afternoon, we're going to enter Jake (our german shepherd) into the dog show.... he's gorgeous but doesn't tend to behave very well at these things so not expecting him to win, apart from maybe 'dog the judge would most like to take home;!! He usually finds another dog to fancy (male) and spends his time escaping to go and hump.... and the dog he chooses is usually either a rotty or a greyhound,.... it's always fun!

I was reading my prima baby mag yesterday and saw a 6 way maternity dress advertised... it loks brilliant! Has anyone seen it/heard of it? It can be strapless, halterneck, capped sleeves, alsorts, perfect for me with all the mess do's we have coming up! In 3 weeks we have a proper mess dress ball so I need something and it HAS to be floor length.. (although they might get a piece of my mind if they complain! Maternity ball dresses are hard to find!) ANyway, here is the link:
https://www.cecilyplum.com/language/english/6-way-maternity-dress.html


----------



## stmw

heya everyone! I had my 4d scan last saturday and thought id put some of the pics up for you all to see! Hope you like!! xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







ROXY CONNOLLY_2.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5









ROXY CONNOLLY_6.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 6









ROXY CONNOLLY_17.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6









ROXY CONNOLLY_22.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 7









ROXY CONNOLLY_20.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## FirstBean

Happy 29weeks Asher :yipee:

Welcome all the Newbies to 3rd Tri :hi:

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## apaton

louise :rofl: the bit about the dog made me laugh out loud haha had to read it to my OH lol

STMW ure pics are fab :thumbup: x


----------



## Asher

Happy 31 weeks Apaton, Blob and Emzy!! Yay!


----------



## SisterRose

There's quite a bit to catch up on so sorry if I missed anyone out :hugs:

Happy 31 weeks Emzy, Blob and Apaton :wohoo:

Great pics STMW

Lilbluebump - Not quite sure. It was the new maternity hospital near Newcastle. Kept me waiting 3 hours!!! :dohh:

Louise - Good luck entering your dog!

Sorry to hear about the diabetes Zo and the house Apaton :(

I had really bad stomach pain last night, it was also in my back. I'd have said it was a 7 on a scale of 1-10 but I waited it out and it went after 30 minutes and I could sleep. I've had stomache cramps today too and my stomache generally feels just achey and uncomfortable but it's nothing as bad as last night and it's not really that painful. Just a dull ache :shrug:
Also, I can feel like a tiny bit of pressure in my lady area it feels like a bubble. That's the only way I can describe it! a bubble down there that can't pop. I've decided if I get pain like last night again I'll go get checked over but until then to just ignore it since baby is still wiggling and moving around in there. Hope she isn't planning on coming out! eeek. I'd like to make it to 30 weeks without anything like that happening :haha:

X


----------



## becs0375

Happy 31 and 29 and 28 weeks ladies xxx

Louise I would just buy a plain maxi dress, I bought a black one from littlewoods and its was £20, looks brilliant on, its non maternity but very stretchy!! You could just accesorize it up!! Good luck Jake in the dog show!! We have a H4H one in August we are gonna enter Murphy into!!

Just been and had a lush brekkie in the mess, was so nice not cooking it and cleaning up lol!!! Need to go to Tesco and get some bits!! I am way excited about our scan tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Sarahkka

Good morning everyone!
I was right - a good sleep has completely changed my attitude. :happydance: I just got up to tend to my toddler and I am now thoroughly awake and full of energy and ....
it's 5:45 am. :dohh:
I still have some gardening I really want to get done so I may just make some decaf and head out to plant a bunch of seedlings. Otherwise they will die and I will feel all bothered by this the whole holiday. Because I am obsessive.
By the way, I did have a tantrum last night. :blush:
I went to get something out of the garage and a stack of winter tires had fallen across my way and I got so mad that I picked up and hurled all four of them into a back corner. I'm talking decathlon-style: bodily grabbing and flinging the things across the room. There may have been some swearing and shouting, too. :blush:
But damn, I felt better! :) And proud that I managed to take out the rage on inanimate objects rather than some poor hapless victim.

Asher, I do exactly the same to cars, especially when I'm in that mood. I get particularly bad when I'm pregnant. I think it's mostly that beyond the discourtesy, failing to stop for a pedestrian is unsafe driving and I do not want unsafe drivers anywhere near my babies and will self-righteously do my part to shame everyone into respecting the traffic rules! It's my duty as a mother!! I may be a bit of a nightmare, reading that back! :)

Zo - sorry to hear about the diabetes test, but really glad you found out and can now manage it.

Louise - best of luck to pup! Hope he wins Most Charming! :)

stmw - lovely pics!

babythinkpink - Have fun with that new toy! My husband got an iphone this spring and loves it. I have the most basic cell phone possible and still don't use a quarter of the features on the thing. I might with an iphone, but I'd get dinged pretty hard when using it as I'm not anywhere near free wi-fi at work or anywhere else. Husband is and uses his constantly at no charge. That was part of the deal with him getting one. I had no issue with it, but I was hesitant to have a monthly bill increase just before we are going into a period of less income due to mat leave. He figured out how to actually make our cell phone bill go down by $35/month. 

Man, I'm chatty for so early in the morning!
Okay, really must channel this energy into trip preparations. I probably won't be on as much in the next little while, but sending everyone lots of Happy Summer vibes! :)


----------



## LittleAurora

Louise I like the idea ofthe dress but it looks so fussy with all that material


----------



## babythinkpink

Louise, I thought the dress looked really versatile, sorry not much help am i!! I agree a plain black one could be jazzed up and made to look different, but that one has done it for you, just depends if you want to be bothered trying to mess with something else or just go for that one which does it for you!:thumbup:


----------



## lilbumpblue

STMW...lovely pics she is gorgeous! x

Bekklez...Yes thats the Norths staffs...we may have been in there at the same time at some point!! We could even have our babies in wrads next to each other lol *screaming in sync* haha x

Hello to everyone, i was awake a lot in the night not sure if it was the heat but my bump was so tight it was really really really uncomfortable! Couldnt feel baby moving unless i had my hands on my bump which was strange :oS x

Had a outdoor play course this morning at work so been building dens and all sorts! lol x


----------



## drea2904

Hey all!! im bloomin roastin................ big sweaty ball:) Had a great sleep last night with my new body pillow:) Slept like a log considering, really needed it tho:)

Zo :hugs: sorry about gtt.x

Louise best of luck for the fete.

stmw, nice pics.

Baythinkpink, I have a blackberry and just love it:)

Thank you all again for your kind support and words last night.xxx


----------



## Dolly.

Hi everyone! I'm back from my 2 week holiday and eager to catch up on BnB!
I'm feeling so huge, hot and swollen at the moment. Hope all you lovely ladies are ok
Would just like to say our little niece was born 18th June 7lb 11oz and she is absolutely gorgeous! We met her for the first time yesterday and loved having lots of kissess and cuddles with her, I even got to feed her :D was so lovely


----------



## mumandco

Can you add me to the front page my due date is the 27th sept and im expecting a little boy.It feels soo good to be here in 3rd tri on the final stretch now!!


----------



## drea2904

:hi: mumandco, welcome to BnB:)

:hi:wanttobeamummy, welcome back:) Hope you had a great holiday.x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hello again!

Well Jake proved me to be a total liar and behaved beautifully all day, he won best behaved dog! Wayne had to do all sorts of tests on and off the lead and I was cringing thinking that he would be naughty but he was brilliant! 

I am thinking that the dress would possibly be a bit of a pain in the bottom and maybe a maxi dress would be easier! I don't think they could complain!

STMW lovely pics, what a beauty! :cloud9:

What a busy day, I'm shattered now, also sorry for TMI but I have got a VERY painful bottom at the moment!! I have been to the loo at least 3 times today and it's so sore :(
I also seem to have a constant stabbing/shooting pain in my pubic bone area, and my lower back, wondering if it is possibly startings of SPD? It's really very uncomfortable!!! I will stop complaining now anyway, hope everyone has had a lovely day in the sun!


----------



## Elphaba

stmw - fab pics!

want2beamummy - welcome to third tri. Good to see you back!

So sorry to hear some girls are havign a rough time at the moment with job losses etc. Big hugs to you.

Hope everyone is coping with the heat ok - not sure I can stand another 12 weeks of it!!


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats Louise, I love your dog he's adorable

Stmw beautiful pics

Zo sorry about your GTT, I have mine on Wednesday 

Well retail therapy today has made me feel better about Dad I know that sounds shallow but I really dont want to think about it at the moment and getting upset.

We have bought car seat and base, 3 cuddle towels, 8 sleepsuits, nipple cream, nipple shields, lampdshade, rug, moses sheets, muslin squares, 2 hats, 3 pairs scratch mits, yummy mummy changing bag, 8 bibs, 4 packs of maternity towels, leg cooling spray, maxi cosi raincover..... and my first bought xmas present for father in law as it was half price floating globe gadget thing which he loves all that kind of stuff.... my loving husband is now very tired and resting

Hope everyones enjoying the weather

BTW anyone who is looking to buy a carseat, mothercare have a sale on until tommorow I got 25% off my maxi cosi carseat, so take a look online as I'd hate anyone to miss the offer


----------



## babythinkpink

Well thought i would come on for my last post of the day!

Stmu, lovely pics, clear! and lots of them, hello baby!:flower:

Louise, I am just going to wear the dress i put up the other day, if it fits ok, to a christening at end of July, not getting anything special, like you say they can't complain. I do have a black wrap round bloomin marv dress for occasions but tbh i think black is a bit of a winter colour unless its very dressed up, I will be wearing the dress loads b4 and for no special things but it is one of the only 2 dresses i have and they are so much cooler at the moment.

Mumandco, welcome :thumbup:

Want2beamummy, Welcome back, hope you had a lovely holiday xx

Sarahkka, I can't believe how cheap mine is, i keep reading the small print to check it! Although its a 2 year contract the phone is covered against most things. I pay £15 a month, for 100 mins, 500 texts and unlimited blackberry and internet use, and this includes the blackberry handset! My son's I am going to order too he uses more than me so is £20 a month for 200 mins, unlimited texts, internet, blackberry and handset, cant go wrong for that!

Its been hot today, but i still don't feel overly hot. I am sleeping badly, and just not sure if i can hang it out not to buy a cushion!! I managed 4 pregnancies without one but am so tempted to try and get some comfort at night.

Have had a few more bits and pieces come for the baby, i think i have enough clothes now, and just want to start unpacking some of the bulky items to get rid of cardboard boxes stacked in my room, I want the moses basket to get a good airing as it smells all new and of packaging! I also want to put the baby swing together, just really to make the space and have my room how it will be, but until i find a chest of drawers i have nowhere to put baby's things, but monday i am going to auctions to see what i can find. 
So much for the football my dh is out in the garden cleaning the patio with his power washer!

Bye til tomorrow, hope everyone having lovely evenings, realy is so lovely out there tonight! :hugs:xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

Stmw - lovely pics

Want2bemummy - welcome back. Your niece was born on my birthday so she is bound to be lovely :winkwink:

Jellycat - I'm glad you are feeling a little better and enjoyed some retail therapy

Babythinkpink - I'm feeling the heat too - I overdid it today and spent too much time this morning walking around in the heat in Kingston. Last night my legs and feet were really swollen and nothing really helped. I ended up buying 3 cans of Magicool today as it was on a 3 for 2 offer in Superdrug and also some foot spray from Boots for my poor tired feet. They seem to be doing the trick and I managed to persuade my DH to give me a foot massage a little while ago :happydance: DH also made be a makeshift foot rest so that I could sit on the sofa with my feet up and that seems to have helped too along with lots of water. I've decided I'm not going anywhere or doing anything tomorrow as it's supposed to be even hotter than today.

One of the reasons I went to Kingston today was to look for a changing bag. Suffice to say I couldn't find one I liked enough and could actually afford. Not sure if I mentioned it but I managed to get a lovely brio silver footmuff to match my pram on Ebay for £20 (Very happy as they retail for £50 at Brio stockists) so when I got home I decided to go for it and order the Babymel bag with the silver star print. I think it will be lovely with my black pram and silver footmuff and if it's not I'll send it back!! Anyway, here they both are...
 



Attached Files:







brio-footmuff-shiny-silver-12390.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 0









300AMANDASTARBURSTSILVER.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## drea2904

Jellycat that soulds a good retail therapy day!! I think I need one of them,,,,wait till oh gets a new job maybe lol

It is a lovely evening Babythinkpink, I have a geat deal on my blackberry aswell:)

Mrs J I think they will both go great with the Brio.

Ive just ate a curry and it was lush, Ill prob suffer later but boy it was worth it, finnishing watching the tennis (c'mon Andy!), then its dvd time with my boys, cant wait we have some special treats aswell so Ill need rolled upstairs to bed:)


----------



## becs0375

Evening!!

Louise, well done Jake!! Such a clever dog!!!

Mrs J, I think they will look fab with your Brio!!

Jellycat glad you had some good retail therapy, it always helps xx

Sorry if I have missed anyone!!

Now chilling out in front of the tv, Ian is doing the ironing!! I don't know if I will sleep tonight, I am so very excited about seeing LO again!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Love them both MrsJ...would look good on my silver n black spin too! :) 

Well done Jake....Phoenix would do the the whole hump marathon too hehe 

Drea just seen the pic of you and ur lovely family, you looked fab! :)

Ironing!!!!...well done you Becs!!! :)


----------



## MrsJ08

Louise - I meant to say before - I have this maxi dress from Next and I have literally been living in it as it can be dressed up or down. Plus it's cheap - £28
https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/wom...y&nbsp;&gt;&nbsp;Women&nbsp;&gt;&nbsp;Dresses


----------



## MrsJ08

Louise - I meant to say before - I have this maxi dress from Next and I have literally been living in it as it can be dressed up or down. Plus it's cheap - £28
https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/wom...y&nbsp;&gt;&nbsp;Women&nbsp;&gt;&nbsp;Dresses


----------



## becs0375

Thats nice Mrs J, I keep looking at that one!!


----------



## Asher

Morning all! Sunday morning not yet 8am and have been up over an hour already! I am not sleeping well at all! And then when I am just drifting back off to sleep in the morning, the baby wakes up and gets all giddy and I can't nod back off.

Have a lovely time today Becs seeing Hope again! So lovely!

I am loving all these maxi dresses around at the moment, so comfy and flattering on the bump! I am currently messaging a local girl on ebay who has 24 items of mat clothes for sale in my size. They all look in good condition, and to be honest I just need a few more bits to keep me going but can't justify spending the cash on brand new stuff for the sake of a few weeks. Plus, we go to Wales for a week next Sunday, and I need some variety, especially if it's warm! So hopefully, this lady will do me a good deal and I won't be spending half my hols at the Launderette!!

Well, it looks like another warm one today, I might even put my dress on in an attempt to remain cool!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

drea, so sorry to hear your dh has been made redundant. FX he will find a new job soon.

Sarah I can't believe you didn't get offered a seat! I'm glad though that your dh is looking out for you.

Stmw those pics are gorgeous! 

Welcome back want2beamummy. Hope you had a lovely time.

:hi: mumandco

Louise congrats on your dog winning 1st prize! I've been having bottom issues too and it's really not fun is it?

Sorry for my lack of posts at the moment. I'm enjoying a bit of time away from the computer, plus have been suffering a lot with the heat so don't want to be near my laptop which produces even more of the stuff!

Hope you are all well and happy.

xxx


----------



## becs0375

Morning all xxx

Its hot already, I am rearing to go now for my scan!! I keep thinking what of she turns out to be a she!!!!!!! Ian said he would just laugh!! I feel quite nervous surprisingly!

Asher I hope you manage to get a good deal, some of the maternity stuff is so flippin expensive!

F&C, I have been suffering with the heat, its not been good for my tummy either!! All I keep doing is drinking bottled water!!


----------



## SisterRose

Asher ~ I love maxi dresses! at least on other people. So far I haven't tried one on that doesn't look bloody awful on me. I've just had to come to terms with the fact I'm just not the right shape!

Becs ~ Have fun at your scan today. I think she'll stay a she :)

It's 10:30am and I've woken up to feeling like I'm in an oven. My bed is burning hot because it's next to the window and my covers are black. I think I should try frying my OH's breakfast on the duvet.
I don't know if I like all this heat or not! I haven't really been out much in it yet but I find it makes it harder to breathe and that's a big boo in my books. :haha:

Also Ellies been really wiggly and kicky over the last few days, I feel her all of the time. I'm begining to wonder what I was moaning about when she'd have quiet day, really is lovely though. She does hurt when she rolls over and kicks now, especially with her being so low :shrug: I'm really scared because I didn't sit the GTT that I have gestational diabetes, she feels like shes HUGE in there! I'm only almost 29 weeks and my body feels like it's been beaten over a few times. Surely that shouldn't be right? I wasn't expecting that until 30+ weeks


----------



## Asher

My tum feels the same Bekklez, I feel huge and as though there's not much room left in there, but there must be! I have a foot which is pretty much constantly stuck out, and I wonder how I'll feel in a few weeks when there's even less room for him/her!


----------



## becs0375

I don't feel big at all, everyone keeps telling me that I am going to have a little baby! Hope is also moving loads, I get movement all over, but i don't like being kicked in the ribs!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Same here Becs, I feel the movement all over, way down 'there' and right up against my ribs at the top of my bump! Yet even though my bump has definately grown the last couple of weeks and people are starting to notice I'm pregnant now (woo! Better late than never!) I still feel quite small, she obviously just fills up my belly!
I bought a piece of beef from the butchers for our sunday roast today which my step sons kept saying was heavy... I told them the baby weighs more right now than the beef... then I was like 'whoa!!!!!' Such a weird thought!!

On a very selfish note..... HAPPY 30 WEEKS TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't believe how the time is going since 24 weeks... it's going faster than the rest of the pregnancy has!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy 30 weeks Louise!


----------



## apaton

happy 30 weeks louise:happydance:

any1 else absolutley exhausted? im waking up and within minutes im shattered :sleep: also my belly button has fully popped and is sensitive any 1 else lol?

hope you are all well :thumbup:

heres my 31 weeks bump ,its quite low down now and my popped ugly bellybutton :blush: :haha:

https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/31weeks006.jpg

https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/31weeks005.jpg


----------



## becs0375

You look gorgeous Apaton!!

The scan went well, we ended up going back in 3 times, she wouldn't move her hands away from her face, then eventually she moved one lol!! I think it was too hot for her! The lady was lovely and said that everyone they had scanned had the same problem so must be the weather!! We were very satisfied with what we saw and she is deffo a she!!! Only another 5 weeks till our next scan!! I am so hot and bothered!


----------



## apaton

thats fab becs put pics on when u get a min , glad shes a she lol :flower: xx


----------



## stmw

apaton - your bump looks gorgeous :D xxxx


----------



## SisterRose

28+5 bumpage. Don't think I've posted a proper one of me before, stupid expressions included. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20100627_26.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 14









Snapshot_20100627_60.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## kglo

Can I get added to the list, I'm due on 29th and its a Boy


----------



## apaton

lovley bekklez:thumbup: x


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks Apaton! I hope I pop properly one day soon like your bump! looking very nice.

:wave: Kglo


----------



## apaton

:wave: kglo

has your belly button popped out? mines is :sick: yuk!! lol x


----------



## SisterRose

Nope! my belly buttons gone even deeper in :s need to cut out the chocolate cake I keep making :rofl:

X


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: kglo

Love the bumps apaton and Bekklez. My belly button is still an inny (just) although it's soo sensitive.

I'm currently sitting on the sofa with my feet in a bucket of water after having a cold shower! This weather is really getting to me.


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

F&C, hope you can cool off a bit tonight, i find bed the worst for being hot, nights are just not comfortable, i was on the sofa this morning by 5, it is so much more comfy at the moment!

Welcome kglo :thumbup:

Oh some great bumps, will do mine next week in my new dress! 
My belly button is an inny and just looks like a flat walnut whip, without the walnut! It has been tender but has improved recently.

becs, glad the scan went well hunny.

Got 28 weeks bloods next Tuesday, and i must remember to ask about the last scan, the second 20 week one showed low lying placenta, although it was not noticed b4 then, but i should ask in case they want to look again.

Well been hot but nice day, bbq for tea again, yummy! 
Baby been pretty active, but now the tv is on s/he is going nuts again, s/he seems to love noise and react to it, i had my music on really loud the other day and baby was dancing away, a young Beyonce fan obviously! 

That's me done for tonight, really tired, and got a crying toddler to settle down, bye all and back sometime tomorrow.

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Boony

ok girls i have a question for you. I might be going to the summer ball at the RAF camp in a couple of weeks and i'm planning on buying a maxi dress (havent found one yet though) to wear to it but what kind of shoes do you wear with them? I've had a look on the internet but cant decide what would look good/stupid etc


----------



## kglo

Hi All, 

My belly button hasn't popped yet, not looking forward to it popping either.


----------



## Dolly.

Boony said:


> ok girls i have a question for you. I might be going to the summer ball at the RAF camp in a couple of weeks and i'm planning on buying a maxi dress (havent found one yet though) to wear to it but what kind of shoes do you wear with them? I've had a look on the internet but cant decide what would look good/stupid etc

Some nice strappy wedges? Not high though, more comfy than heels but a bit more dressy than flats?
If not some sparkly flat sandles?


----------



## Asher

Evening all!!

Apaton and Bekklez your bump pics are fab! Both looking great there girls!

My belly button is not pleasant at all to look at. It's normally an inny but is now a flatty going onto an outy! Not nice, you can see it through my tops and stuff, lovely! 

Hmm Boony, shoes and maxi dresses. Cos mine is just a casual one, I wear sparkly flip flops with it, but I would think maybe some nice sparkly sandals maybe with stones on them or something? I am crap with fashion though so maybe don't take my advice! :haha:

It really has been hot again here, and I feel like a killjoy but I want it to cool down a bit, I don't like it too hot!! Grrrrr.


----------



## becs0375

Boony I bought some nice silver strappy sandles, like gladiator type things to go with mine!! Then just add some nice sparkly jewellry!!

Just had a nice cold shower, was well recieved!!!


----------



## becs0375

Our daughter, Hope xx

https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n199/becs0375/hope2.jpg
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n199/becs0375/hope1.jpg


----------



## Asher

Becs she is so pretty!! She looks very content in there! x


----------



## lilbumpblue

I think sparkly gladiators too Boony! Becs she is gorgeous x

I agree with the heat things its far too muggy...im not a summer sun person at the best of times :( xx


----------



## SisterRose

Becs - She's gorgeous! 

Yep. Heat = Bad. I'm sitting in front of the fan in my OH's Batman shorts. :rofl:
Also cursed myself by saying Ellie moves all the time, she's been quiet most of the day!

Have any of you ever heard anything about not eating Sausage rolls? for some reason I've put off having them all the way through the pregnancy and haven't dared to eat one but I really, really fancy a sausage roll. I had a few party sized ones today at my OH's nans and they were cooked in the oven, that ok?

X


----------



## Fish&Chips

Becs the photos are amazing! Is it weird seeing what you baby actually looks like?

I agree with the sparkly shoes. No shoes really fit me at the moment but I can still fit in my sparkly flip flops from accessorize which I had for my wedding. They are still on sale as well.


----------



## becs0375

Its really surreal seeing her!! Can't quite believe it!!!


----------



## Asher

Bekklez I can't see any reason why no sausage rolls, so long as they're well cooked, as with everything. Yum!


----------



## becs0375

I can't see why you can't eat them!!


----------



## lillybells

HI girls, 

How is everyone? I have been really rubbish keeping up with this thread, so the time is getting nearer only 10 weeks left for me. Hope its not too late for me to get involved in here  

xx


----------



## kittykitty

Hello ladies :) Why can't it already be the beginning of September? :(


----------



## lillybells

kittykitty said:


> Hello ladies :) Why can't it already be the beginning of September? :(

Agreed! I am bored of being pregnant now!


----------



## kittykitty

How depressing though that we still have another 2 full months left :( 

I even joked to my hubby the other day did he think bump would get bigger quicker if I ate Miracle Grow lol


----------



## lillybells

When I think of it as 2 months its sounds sooo long! I prefer 10 weeks! 

Ha miracle grow, I might try that


----------



## kittykitty

Well it works on plants and bump was like a little seed.....

I do have twisted jokey logic though (ice cream men during the summer are the road gritters in the winter - you only need both the occupations for half the year, they both are driving jobs and involve driving slowly and carefully lol).

On an off topic, is anyone here booked on an NCT antenatal as well as the NHS?


----------



## Louise3512uk

Becs she is gorgeous, you must be so happy :cloud9: I'm glad it went well today!

Shoes and maxi dresses... to be honest I am turning into a flip flop only girl at the moment, and I'm talking about simple cheapy toe posts from tesco type ones!! I would probably try to get a pair of sparkly/slightly fancier flip flops/sandals but ones that I could still wear casually.... I'm in the same position as you and planning to go shopping this week for a lovely maxi dress and accessories for the various mess do's we have coming up... I thought that the 'festival' themed thing would be it but no, they have alsorts going on! We even have the Christmas mess do at some point in July because the lads won't be here at Christmas!!

I have been the grumpiest rattiest moo in the world to DH today! Bless him, he's taken it all very well, it was when we were driving my step sons back to where they live in Kent, 5 hours, I was uncomfortable, hot and the baby kept kicking my bladder so every bump we went over in the car had me crossing my legs! I was soooooooooo sulky and grumpy and snappy!! He managed to make me laugh every so often and at least he managed to realise that it was grumpiness and he was ok with it all! I do love him!! I did say though that I won't be going with him to collect/drop off the boys any more, it's just too far! We are doing our last travelling on the 10th August... 5/6 hour trip to Minehead to visit MIL and FIL for a little family gathering, I don't mind though because it is also Wayne's chance to say 'goodbye' before he is deployed :(

Sorry to all the ladies suffering with the heat... at the moment I don't seem to be doing too badly, no swelling etc yet, just get a bit grumpy! 

My belly button hasn't popped, it's still an inny although a whole lot shallower than it used to be! DH said that I have grown loads over the last week or so... about time! If I put my fingers either side of my belly button and push down, I can make it pop out though... it's horrible! I hope it doesn't pop!!


----------



## becs0375

I so need to go dress shopping, we have our Summer ball in July and I need a cocktail dress, thank god no ball gowns!! Its a garden party theme so they have said suits and cocktail! Got some nice sparkly flat sandles so just need a dress, I am hoping to be able to wear it to my friends wedding on 3rd Sept! 

I am finding it hot but also luckily no swelling ankles or anything!! I do feel for you ladies that are swollen, must be awful xx

I am really hoping we get our new address thro this week so we can take a drive and see it!! I can't wait to move, really had it with all the 'fake' fickle wives here!

We are watching Steve Wonder at Glasto, the man is a legend!!!!

Can't believe we will be into July this week!!!


----------



## drea2904

Hey all!!

Becs she is gorgeous:)

Apaton & Bekkelz very very cute bumps!

Boony, I like the idea of gladiator sandals or flip flops, I wore heels with mine to a wedding but was in agony...

I think Sausage rolls are ok

:hi: to newbies and newly third tri's:)

Sorry if ive forgotten anyone!! Im not long in, its been a funny old day here, we were at a bbq for the boys to watch the footie, and it would just randomly start pouring down, we were under the gazebo so it was ok but i think we needed the downpour maybe not be so muggy! DH is still quite down about job so trying to keep his spirits up. One of our windows was open earlier and my cenral vase fell in and smashed, dh cleaned it all up and hoover and while I was updtairs there I stood on a bit of glass, majorly ouch n blood all over cream carpet!! Not good, Its sore and a wee slash but like so much blood!!!


----------



## Kaz1977

Yeah I'm officially 3rd tri now :happydance:

Am suddenly feeling quite scared as to how to cope with 2 children (DS is 2y). Was so exhausted for first few months last time. Need to start some organising soon - I've not bought or done anything yet.

Anyone else feeling like a whale already? My stomach feels totally rock solid and very stretched - but a lot more of that to go. I am going to be huge!!!

How's everyone else today?


----------



## Rachii

I am finally heeeerrreeee :D
yey hehe

am all achey though :( :(


----------



## Carley22

******RANT WARNING******

Sorry about this girls but Ive had an awful weekend and just need to vent. 

One of my indoor cats has decided to go and voyage the world  which I dont mind its just he hasnt come back now for 2 days, not for food, or anything. I know cats generally return to their homes when they are good and ready but I worry about him sooo much because he a purebred Bengal and someone might steal him (Ive attached a photo for you!!). Being an indoor cat hes not got a collar and hes not chipped. 

So I have come to work 3 hours early today so that I can leave 3 hours early to continue the search. 

One of the girls at work has practically just told me that its all my fault any way and what did I expect because they are indoor of course they will get curious and escape. She said its cruel to keep them inside and that from now on I should let them out. Im sorry but who the hell does she think she is? I dont keep them indoors because Im over protective I keep them in because we live in rented accommodation and dont know if were going to have to move every 6 months, we dont have a cat flap so they cant get back in and its unsafe to leave the house unlocked or windows open (especially as it is a bungalow). I would LOVE to be able to live somewhere secure enough that I could let them out everyday but I dont so I cant. I especially hate that this is coming from someone that doesnt have pets, and the only pets shes ever had shes ended up killing in some way or another (thats another long story). Sorry girls but its really pissed me off, Im sat here upset as it is (and albeit a little hormonal too) and she has to twist the knife. GRRRRR. Hope you lot are well.
 



Attached Files:







arson2.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Boony

I really wouldnt worry i've had cats all my life and they do come back when they are ready. I once had a cat who went away for 6 months and then came back as if nothing had happened.

Have you tried ringing round the local vets/cats protection/rescue places etc to see if anyone has handed him in?

I would put up posters everywhere so that if anyone does see him they will know he is missing and bring him back.


----------



## Carley22

yeah going home early to poster the town lol -- will call the local vets too to see if anyone has brought him in today to see if he has a chip.... long shot but hey!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Carley ~ Hope you find your cat soon! :( has he been spayed? I've heard that male cats who haven't been spayed are far more likely to wander off for days/weeks at a time and still come back. I can see why you're worried about people taking him though, he's a beautiful breed. Aren't they very expensive? I hope that isn't it though and he comes home soon or someone brings him home. :hugs:

X


----------



## becs0375

Oh no Carley, I hate it when my cat doesn't come back in, I worry about her, she is my baby. Take no notice of that woman at work, she obviously has no idea what its like to love a pet. We don't have a cat flap either so Missy has to ask to go out, luckily for us she only goes in the garden and comes back when you call her. 
Fingers crossed your cat will be waiting for you when you get back home xxx


----------



## apaton

carley i hope you get your cat back soon :hugs:

welcome to third tri new ladies :wohoo:

i have been up all night wondering where we are going to live and how im going to cope , the joys :dohh: 

hope every1 is well xx


----------



## becs0375

Apaton I feel so sorry for you, must be so stressful for you xx I am worried about moving with a newborn, thats nothing compared to what you are facing? Do you think you will be moving in with your Mum??


----------



## apaton

i will have to my lease is up on the 15th august and we had to give 2 months notice we have a £550 deposit to get back but u dont get it till u move out, they are sending people around to view already :dohh: i dont really want to take another lease on as we would reather have our own but if we have to we have to, not great timing im due on 28th aug lol x

ETA : we have all our furniture as well, so will have to put it in storage :cry: x


----------



## babythinkpink

Oh Carley, you must be so worried, as well as being a most beautiful cat, like you say someone would very much want to get their hands on something rarer like that, as due to their rareness usually are kept indoors, and so imposible to locate should someone have taken him in:cry:
I kept my siamease in, she was very old and very beautiful and i just wanted to protect her, and if i had any other breed other than moggy i would keep it inside, even though we live in a rural but safe area. (I say that because rural farms can be just as dangerous to cats as roads!) so no farms or roads round here, would like a beautiful cat, am hoping dh gets the hint in a few years, perhaps as an anniversary present! 
Hope your beautiful cat comes home really soon, and the posters or vets turns something up. You could try local radio too, someone may be trying to find the owner but won't try too hard where as if people are on the look out it may make someone hand him over as opposed to keeping him.:nope:

Was really sick this morning , the first morning i managed to eat then it all came back again, was really surprised, have never bought breakfast back so fast! Glad i only had one piece of toast and a sip of coffee! 

Kaz, I have had a few panicy thoughts about coping, but you just find the baby fits in very quickly, my dh said to me the other night as i sleepily got up to my 2yr old who had taken her nappy off and wet the bed, 'you wait til you have got this one' I went nuts, it took me ages to get to sleep after that and after mullling on it all night i said to him i just needed to remind him this was not when 'I' have another one but 'we' have another one, and i have no intention of changing beds with a newborn attached to my boob and that he would have to get up and deal with any toddler issues! 
There is the same age gap between this baby and my older 2 who are 10 and 7, with a 2 year 9 month gap, and I managed fine, and the eldest of those two is adhd and was really hard work but it still worked so try not to worry, it is totally 'doable' :hugs:

I am off today to see if there is anything in the auction Wed for me, still looking for a chest of drawers, and its viewing day today so hope there is something there! 
Prob will miss my dress being delivered:shrug:
Still feeling rotten, have midwife tomorrow for bloods, hope things are ok, but keep feeling faint and funny and food at the moment seems to be making me feel worse, so need to ask about that.

Back later, Hope everyone has a great day, Carley hope your cat shows up :hugs:

By all xx:hugs:


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning ladies :hi: 

Stmw & becs - your babies are gorgeous! Lovely pics! 

Bekklez - you look lovely... I'm loving your maternity clothes! 

Carley -Take no notice of that stupid woman... Fx your cat comes home soon hun :hugs: 

Apaton - :hugs: Fx you get something sorted soon hun, it must be awful for you. Your bump looks fab btw :thumbup: 

:hi: to everyone else!!! 

Urgh I feel awful today. I have a chest infection (I think) and all I want to do is sleep... it's all I'm doing at the moment. The infection is making me feel sick I think... something is. Plus I'm too hot, and have the entire house to clean after OH has had a full week off (so it's a right mess). 

Sorry for the moan... Hope everyone feels better than me today :( I'm feeling very sorry for myself. 

xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Apaton, sorry missed your post, sending :hug: hunny xxxx


----------



## becs0375

Here is my first bump pic today at 29+5!
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n199/becs0375/bump002.jpg
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n199/becs0375/bump001.jpg


----------



## apaton

thanx ladies:hugs: it could be worse, some girls have absolutley no where to go, just panicking as my mum has a very playfull dog, ill need eyes ont he back of my head :wacko:

becs beautiful bump :happydance: x


----------



## becs0375

I don't think I am very big, maybe I should be just thankful!!!


----------



## apaton

its not massive but its a defo bump :dance: x


----------



## drea2904

Morning all, lovely bump Becs:) :hug: Apaton.xx Carley your cat is gorgeous and so hope he comes back soon.xx

I think im going to kill dh already and its only 12.00 on his first day off (plus I only got up at 11!!)


----------



## becs0375

Crickey Drea, must be bad!!! Hope he finds another job soon for your sanity xx


----------



## SisterRose

:hugs: Apaton

Fab bump Becs!


----------



## MrsJ08

I've only popped back a couple of pages so I'm sorry if I miss anyone out

Carley - ignore the stupid woman at work. If she says anything more to you, just say "Didn't your Mum teach you that if you have nothing nice to say you should just keep your mouth shut" Hoping your beautiful cat comes home very soon.

Apaton - I'm sorry you are having all this stress with your house :hug: If it comes down to it and you go to your Mum's stairgate's are wonderful things when it comes to sorting out dog's. We have one in our hallway between our kitchen and front room. I think it's going to get utilised a lot when the baby comes! My dog hates being put in the kitchen but he's going to have to get used to it. We are going to put one on our bedroom door too because I don't want to have to close the door all the time and at night when the baby is asleep. I want the air to be able to circulate around the flat. I know it doesn't feel like it now but these things have a funny way of working themselves out so try and stay positive if you can. 

Becs - Nice bump!

I've been hot and bothered this weekend. I've already used nearly a whole can of Magicool. I bought some foot spray in boots which seems to be helping my swollen feet a little bit. DH has gone back to work today although I think he is far from 100%. It turns out the school had it's OFSTED inspection last week so in some ways he was quite pleased he was in hospital and missed it.

We have had yet more drama with my SD this week. SD's Mum got married on Monday and telephone contact with my SD didn't take place on Tuesday as it should have done. On Thursday telephone contact did take place but SD was a little odd on the phone and her friend Tammy who is 13 was with her. We thought it was strange to have a "sleepover" on a school night and when DH asked to speak to her Mum to explain we couldn't have her this weekend because he was in hospital she was quite vague about it and said her Mum wasn't there. Anyway, to cut a very long story short DH was concerned that her Mum had gone away on Honeymoon and left her alone with Tammy and possibly her 15 year old half-sister Jess. Obviously this is totally inappropriate as SD is only 11 and at Primary School. DH called around a few people but nobody seemed to know whether her Mum had gone away of not. Last night telephone contact didn't take place again so DH called my SD's grandmother to see if she would tell him what was going on. It turns out that my DH's suspicions were correct and SD had been left in the care of Tammy and her 15 year old sister from Tues-Sun including over-night. They had been left to feed themselves and take themselves to school. As you can imagine my DH went completely mental at her good for nothing grandmother who said she had thought about calling social services but she is "scared" of her daughters new husband. Honestly FFS! As my DH rightly said, she didn't have to call social services, she just had to let him know and he could have called them. It's all too late now as we really needed Social Services or the Police to have caught them in the act and home alone. DH will report it to Social Services anyway but SD's Mum which just concoct some lie and say it never happened. Of course SD wouldn't tell us what was going on because she probably thought it was really "cool" to be left home alone for 5 days. I just can't get my head around how anyone could think it was okay to leave an 11 year old in the care of a 15&13 year old overnight. A 15 year old that has a history of sneaking out the house, getting drunk, having her 17 year old boyfriend over to stay and telling her 11 year old sister about her sex life I hasten to add! Are we over-reacting about this ladies?? I remember my Mum leaving me to look after my 3 year old brother when I was 15/16 but it was only ever for 2 or 3 hours, never over-night.


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh no!! I hope your kitty comes back!! People can be so insensitive they have no idea how much out animals mean to us!

Just thought I would tell you a funny story...baby had the hic ups and my whole belly was moving with them! lol. I'm trying to upload a vid so if I can ill put it on here.

xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Oh Mrs Jo8 - It must be so frustrating for you and your DH, it amazes me what people think is OK. Personally there is a big difference between being left a couple of hours and 5 days ! Hope it all gets sorted soon.

At work today I have a fan on my desk and under my desk to try and keep me cool, our offices are currently very old so we don't have things such as air conditioning..... I feel like such an old woman


----------



## LittleAurora

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW0rrogdXSE


----------



## Mrs_N

hi girls :wave: 
coming over to scary 3rd tri a day early, how is everyone??


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh..welcome over!!

how many more are we waiting on?


----------



## Mrs_N

not many I don't think - I'm due 28th so there can't be many after me lol!


----------



## LittleAurora

We will have to start a September stars in the baby section soon!!


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

Welcome to all the ladies who have moved ober to 3rd Tri!!!!!

Carley: I hope you find your kitty!! And I think you are being very responsible!! We have an indoor cat as well and he only goes out occasionally on a harness and a leash. Here in Canada in most communities it's the law to have ALL animals tied up outside...not just dogs. So if your cat is running loose you risk have the SPCA pick them up and bring them to the pound. :-(

Hope everyone is well! I have been very busy these days, hence the short replies or no replies. So much to do it feel like before baby is here! Which could be in as little as 6 weeks for some of us!! Can't wait to be all organized!

xo


----------



## Jessica214

Morning ladies!! too stressful to read back sooo many pages!! LOL :) forgive me!!

Anyone else worried when the baby comes out its the wrong sex you were told?? Im supposed to have a 4d scan on the 19th but due to money and leaving for CA for a babyshower my family is planning im 90% sure i wont make it to the apt. Im worried because we have all pink and girly stuff!! sooo terrified it comes out a boy and i have nothing for him to wear!!! im sure thats a normal fear tough right??? LOL:dohh:

I have gotten HUGGGGGGGGE in the last week or 2 its crazy!!

like i said before im flying this month not sure when for a thorwn together baby shower! im in VA due to hubby being in the military and family is in CA the flights are anywhere from 8-10hours and i will be around 31-34 weeks. kinda worried!! not sure when the docs say i cant fly is?? but i HAVE TO GO cause my grandparents are very ill and dont know if they'll make it til next time i can go.....sorry!! long rant!! hope you all have a GREAT day!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Jessica I think that is a normal fear. We don't have that problem being team yellow lol!
With flying I think in an uncomplicated pregnancy you can fly up to 36 weeks with a doctor's note after 27 weeks, although it does depend on the airline so best ring them up to check. You don't want to get stuck where you fly there but aren't allowed to fly back!


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi,

My dress turned up:happydance: its fab, looks lovely, is cool and just so comfy and intend to wear it the rest of the pregnancy!:haha: Am tempted to get another i like it so much, and it makes the bump look great, will post pics later, very pleased though:thumbup:

Jessica, Totally natural, I had 2 boys first and at the time they wouldn't sex babies for fear of being wrong, but with my 3rd i was told girl, even when she was born i was lifting up her leg to check she was a girl and it hadn't changed since last i looked:dohh:
My next dd they also told us, I had bought lots of pink stuff, but i could clearly see on the scan it was a girl, like a little peachy bum and then as they went round to find nothing else, was so definetly a girl!
This time i am sure too, we saw the 20 week scan then it was confirmed at the second 20 week scan, I have gone all out on the colour scheme so poor baby may have a gender issue if they were wrong!:haha:


I am with dh 24-7 and i think it takes some special relationship to get used to it, my life changed when his back went and i think it was a year b4 i adjusted to him being about constantly, i loved it because the baby was young and it was nice for her to have Daddy around, she has a very close bond with him, because when he was laid up which was lots i would lie her on his chest, they are so close, she is a Daddy's girl, totally and i am sure all the contact and having him round did that.

Welcome over Mrs N :happydance:

Going away at end of week so just getting packing cases out, my son been up in attic and passed them all down, just got lots of washing and ironing to do before we go, got to pack bags for 4 children and then a case for me and dh, that is not much fun! The washing when we get back is less so!
I did cheat a bit by getting my dd socks, pants, trainers, a dress, 3 pack shorts 2 t shirts, pj's (picked it all up in Asda for £22!) and just need to add a few dresses and more pj's but then pretty much done, she needed more stuff.
My ds needs stuff too so will do the same for him, i think i can get away with being lazy this year, i usually use the holiday an excuse to buy summer clothes to replace what has been grown out of.

Lovely bump pic, defo preggers, and still time to grow yet!:hugs:

Little A, nice outside kicks! I am getting less bladder kicks now:thumbup:

Anyway i can smell tea is ready, so better go before i burn it!

Bye for now, back later for anything i missed!!:hugs:

Ps Have had a very wriggly baby while doing this!:haha:


----------



## becs0375

Mrs J, I admire you for being so tollerant!!

Welcome over Jen x

I think its hotter today than it was yesterday, I have been in the cool all day!! Its lush!!


----------



## Carley22

8 hours later and still no cat.... he better be having a great time.... i've put posters up and put about 100 flyers through peoples doors. Little bugger making mummy worry like this.... i hope he turns up soon...


----------



## becs0375

I am sure he will turn up soon Carley, he has had a taste of freedom and is enjoying himself!!!


----------



## Carley22

just cant help thinking the worst but have to stay positive.


----------



## becs0375

Yes Carley you must stay positive x I think the more you look the less you will find!


----------



## drea2904

Evening girls...rest of day was ok with dh, well i got him a few jobs around house lol, I think I was just very grumpy this morn!

Awhh Carley keeping everything crossed, amd positive thoughts.

:hi: Mrs N, we are nearly all here!!

Love that video Little A!!

You off somewhere nice babythinkpink?

I have my 4d scan booked for Thursday :wohoo: Obv I wouldnt of been getting one with dh's job but I bought the scan 4d voucher at the babyshow 10 weeks ago so we can go:)

I feel huge today!! We were looking at a pic of me full term with Mason and I was smaller than I am now.....I feel a two stoner coming on!! Its rained most of the day here so hopefully it will clear the air and get back to a nice sunny day 2moro:)


----------



## Fish&Chips

I agree Louise, flip flops all the way. Thanks for the sympathy re my swollen ankles and feet. They have started getting numb now which is a little worrying and not only have I noticed some burst blood vessels but today I had a bruised type pain along the inside of the bottom half of my leg. It seemed to go whenever I put my foot up but then would come back again if I went to answer the door or pick up something from the printer.

My belly button is just going flat, I don't know if it will pop out as there is not much left of it now. I'm happier that way though!

Kaz I feel like a total whale!! I just can't manoeuvre myself any more!

Carley any news on your cat? 

Hope you are feeling better babythinkpink. Any pics of you in the dress?!

Loving the bumps Becs and love the video Little A.

apaton if only you lived near me, we could chuck our horrid tenants out and let you live there for as long as you need!


----------



## Zo23

babythinkpink said:


> Zo,
> Sorry about the GD, did you have any symptoms or just the blood test say you had it?

No I have no physical symptoms...Im even at a very healthy weight and I excerise regularly. However, I do have PCOS, which put me at a higher risk to get it.
I've been referred to a dietician who specializes in people with gestational diabetes. I am actually really interested to hear what they are going to say. I've been doing a lot of research on natural sugar substitutes...just in case I get a massive craving...and there seems to be a lot of options.
The bad news is that I have to start finger pricking:nope:

I love seeing all the bump pictures! And Apaton- I am so jealous of your belly button. I want mine to pop out so badly. I just think it looks so cute!

Hope all is well with everybody!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girlies

Just popping on to say sorry for the lack of posts lately... I've been totally exhausted this last week or so and I haven't been able to face the computer!! Been on facebook and having sneaky peeks on here on my phone, but largely been having a break from the computer and trying to rest in the evenings after work. I'm too tired to try and catch up properly now, so sorry for the no personals this time! I will do a proper catch up soon I promise. 

I've been sleeping really badly, a mixture of really painful hips/back and horrendous leg cramps!! I've had my referral through for my physio for my hips though and going to that on 13th July so hopefully that will help. I've also had a bad pain just under my ribs on my right side and I went to the doctors on friday about it. He had a feel and said it's baby's bum pressing on my liver! Nothing I can do but grin and bear it lol So, been struggling a bit at work and am definitely finishing at 33 weeks. I can not wait! 

I feel HUGE all of a sudden as well and a few people at work commented on how much my bump had grown over the weekend! I'll do another bump pic soon and pop it on here. Movements have slowed down a bit now too, no more somersaults but some rather large kicks and wriggles instead. She makes me jump sometimes and sometimes it hurts, especially when she turns over! She likes to kick my desk at work as well, I think she's looking forward to going on mat leave too!! I've got my 32 week scan on Wednesday, which is to check growth and also to check whether my placenta has moved up... fingers crossed!

And I had to tell you how lovely my hubby was over the weekend, I've been so fed up what with the leg cramps/hip pain/babys bum in my liver/swollen ankles etc and was moaning that I felt so unattractive as I can't reach to shave my legs and I can't even see my erm... lady garden let alone trim it. So on Saturday, he shaved my legs, trimmed my bikini line and cut, filed and painted my toe nails for me!! How cute is that! I felt so much better afterwards and appreciated it so much. 

Anyway, better get going for now. Hope you are all doing well and can't wait to have a proper catch up with you all soon. Once I've finished work you won't be able to keep me off here and you'll all be sick of me! lol

Night girls

xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

I know that feeling Emzy...Having horrendous legs cramps myself, im also waking with a really tight feeling all over my bump and it is just so uncomfortable...just put it down to baby growing and belly stretching! Don't know if im right or not thou!? xx

Can't believe im 30 weeks tomorrow!! :) :) :) :)


----------



## apaton

thanx ladies :hugs:

fish and chips i may move closer :haha:

mrsj, thanx for the tip i think thats what we will need to do hes too hyper and would think baby was a toy!,

babythinkpink hope u have a nice weekend away :)

zo u can have it, i want my inny back lol:haha:

emzy iw as wondering where u were , soory uve had a rubbish week, glad to have u back and OMG JUST NOTICED YOUR ON SECOND LAST BOX WHICH MEANS I AM TOO ARGHHHHH :dohh: :rofl:

i better start looking out my tent lol 

sorry if ive missed people hate that i cant go back while typing to look at the posts

have a nice night ladies :) x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks apaton and... argggh second to last box!! I didn't even realise! One to go wooooooooooo!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Wow we have rain!!!!!!!!!!! I actually smelt it before i saw it lol x


----------



## becs0375

I can't believe some of you are getting to 32 weeks!! Where is 3rd tri going?!!!!!!


----------



## apaton

becs its going far too fast for me ! lol ive got too much to sort! lol ive got my 32 week apointment next monday lol x


----------



## becs0375

Its bloody scary that the weeks are flying past so quick!!


----------



## Blob

Carley i hope you find your cat :hugs:

Cannot read through everything that i've missed :dohh: Hope you're all well and all babies are growing nicely :cloud9:


----------



## Blob

Oooh also anyone else getting the feelings yet that baby is clawing their way out?? :haha:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hello my lovlies!! 
Becs, gorgeous bumpage hun! Not far off how mine is to be honest, it has grown loads recently!!
MrsJ.... I really feel for you, it's such a stressful situation to be in... goodness knows it has taught me that if, god forbid, me and DH ever were to split up, I would definately always put my children and their happiness above any feelings of bitterness, pity not everyone can do the same!! My SS's mother has yet another new boyfriend, our 5 year old told us at the weekend that he is married! Goodness knows where that came from, she shares far too much with the boys...
F&C etc, so sorry about your suffering with heat :( My classroom was like a greenhouse today at work and I really struggled, roll on maternity leave!
Emzy, sorry to hear you're having a bad time of it :( Your OH sounds lovely though! I have been having horrible pains as if I've been kicked right in my bits, hee hee, like it's bruised, everytime I get up after being sat down... I really don't know what it is!! Also, I'm slightly concerned that I've been 'clearing out' as I can't stop going to the toilet at the moment! OH said I should be watching to make sure there isn't anything going on, but can't help but think it must just be one of those things! I'm very very sore though!!
Babythinkpink, pics please! 
Hello to all new people!
Carley, I'm sure your kitty will be back soon.... I know it's not the same but the first time I let my cat Dolly (as in Dolly Parton) out, she was gone until it was dark, I was crying and in a right state! Even now she rarely comes back to the house when it's light, maybe yours will be the same and wanting the cover of darkness!?
LittleA, lovely video! 
Apaton, my belly button is an inny but I can pop it out by pressing on either side! I don't like it!
I can't remember anything else, I'm so sorry if I have missed anyone out.. I'm quite surprised I remembered so many to be honest!

I only have 17 work days left, but in that time I have to take my choir to the local church to perform, I have to organise the school summer show ALONE which is two performances in one evening, I have the year 8 leavers prom, Leavers assembly to organise, year 8 last day out walking at walberswick beach, and the staff end of term do before I can relax!!

I'm at the docs for my 31 week appointment on Thursday morning, and at the hospital on Friday morning as I had a letter back with an appointment with the haemotolgist... I presume it's my results back from the clotting test thing I had done a few weeks ago :( We shall see!

RIght I'm off to bed now, long day tomorrow, rehearsal with my soloists at lunchtime and orchestra after school! Night all! x


----------



## lilbumpblue

Blob said:


> Oooh also anyone else getting the feelings yet that baby is clawing their way out?? :haha:

YES! I have commented to 2 different people about this...like he is scratching my insides!! lol x


----------



## becs0375

Louise you need to do a new bump pic!!!


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Yea its REALLY sore i remember it from last time too...

Ooooh Louise...i dont know if you're still worried about your bump not being big etc. and i said about a girl on here due when i was last time well her bump is the one at the top. Also called Louise :lol:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/6-your-bumps-381.html


----------



## becs0375

I say good things come in small packages!!!!


----------



## Sarahkka

Hello girlies!
A quick check-in while Simon is napping.
We are at my parents house in beautiful beautiful Nelson, BC on Kootenay Lake. Simon has been running up and down the lakeshore like an excited little sandpiper and his Grammy is spoiling him rotten.
So, we tried camping on the way down and it was mixed success. Everything except the sleeping was good. Sleeping on a thin foam mattress on the ground when 27 weeks pregnant was not one of my best ideas. And Simon was really wound up and kept waking up crying. :(
We had plans to do a few more camping nights, but we may scale those plans back to day trips. If we keep getting sleeps like those, the next day is just a write-off for everyone.
And even with a comfortable bed, these stupid pregnancy hormones keep me up if I wake in the night. Simon needed a change last night just after midnight and I couldn't fall asleep again until about 3 am. Maddening.
I didn't have time to read back very far, but wishing everyone nice summer weather and restful days!


----------



## Blob

Urgh :hugs: hope the rest of your break goes well Sarah...sounds gorgeous though :thumbup: 

I stayed away in a horse lorry at 32 weeks last time for a week :rofl: But i dont seem to get uncomfy when i'm pregnant :wacko:


----------



## Carley22

thanks everyone for all of the support you really are a lovely bunch - just been out for the cover of darkness rumage and still nothing - little sod... at least we're getting some use out of the baby monitor!!! we've set a food trap for him and the baby monitor is next to it so we will be able to hear throughout the night should he come in!!! (and quite a good monitor it is apparently). 

Im sure he'll come home soon - will put more posters up tomorrow the heat got to me a bit today. 

Need some sleep nite nite xxxx


----------



## becs0375

I think gave Ian a fright this morning, I was dreaming and ended up having cramp in my leg, I screamed out!! Never seen him move so quick!!! Bless him, just getting him ready for the time comes!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Morning ladies

Carley - I hope your Kitty came home last night.

I'm off for my GTT and Consultant appointment shortly. I've drunk the pukey lucozade - it was disgusting and I keep burping. Nice!

Catch you all later

x


----------



## Asher

Morning all, didn't post last night cos hubby was on the computer and wouldn't move. Grrrrr

Carley I hope your lovely cat comes home soon enough, I hope he is just being a bugger and will be back with you really soon.

Everyone else sounds like they're plodding on! We're at that stage now eh, where we are plodding, getting bigger and more uncomfy, and waiting!! The rain last night was SO welcome! I was stood at our back door for ages just sniffing! Lovely!

We had some nice news yesterday. We go to Wales on Sunday for a week, and the lady who is renting us her gorgeous caravan phoned yesterday to say we can stay an extra night for no extra cost! Woo hoo!! So we are now going Sunday to Monday! Can't wait, the boys will have a ball, and I am looking forward to chilling out, feet up, lots of knitting (got to get this blanket sorted soon!) and no housework! Yay. Then will have my 32 week appt the week after we get back, so a week away should feel as though things have sped up a bit for us! Then not long to go until baby time!!

Good luck with today MrsJ!
Hope everyone has a good day today. :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Good luck Mrs J, lucozade is rough!!

Done all my chores so just put a load of bay clothes on to wash out!! They are sooooo tiny!! Still need to get some more bits tho!!

I am so sick of all the bloody flies!!! They are doing my nut in! I have all my windows open as its a bit overcast and breezy so wanted to have a good blow through! Big mistake! The rain was lovely this morning, was up at 6.30 with cramp! Murphy crapped himself, he was fast asleep! Can't believe he is 7 months old now!! Want another one!!


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck MrsJ

Asher - Hope you have a nice little Holiday :D

Becs - I had my window wide open on Saturday night when it was really warm but then left the room with the light on. Me and my OH returned back to 10 huge moths flying around everywhere and he had to catch them all. Some sadly ended up smeared up the wall because he caught them in the glass in the wrong place :(

I'm just curious, do any of you ever get stomach cramps/pains? I keep getting this weird stomach ache that comes every now and then. I've had stomach ache/niggly pains through the whole pregnancy that I've just put down to stretching but when this other one comes on it's really painful. I get it mainly at night and I had it before sleeping on Friday night and then again last night at 5am, the pain woke me up. It feels like really intense cramps/period cramps all over my stomach and it doesn't last for a few minutes or whatever like I'm assuming contractions do it's a constant cramping/pain that lasts for around half an hour and then eases off like nothing happened and doesn't come back again until the next time :shrug: the only thing that's keeping me from freaking out is the fact that Ellie moves through it and she moves after it and through the day the day after like normal, but now i'm freaked out she's trying to send me SoS since she's been REALLY active. Lol.
Really would appreciate any advice on that!


----------



## Carley22

Well great news - i found the darn cat!!! It started raining at 3am this morning and so i jumped out of bed and went outside and called him and heard a very faint meow back and i knew it was him, everytime i called he replied it was lovely the trick was now actually finding him. it happens that he has got over a 10ft fence and taken refuge behind someones shed a road behind and a couple of houses down. so my OH went down there as i kept him talking in the garden and it took 2 hours of searching but we got him!!! He was soaked lol!!! 

i drove the car round and ive been cuddling him ever since.... he threw up a couple of times after some tuna - perhaps thats not for an empty stomach! 

It has managed to give me a good migraine the lack of sleep and what not but the house is now ringing again with the sound of my cat prancing around meowing at everything... (if you thought i could talk you havent met my cat)... 

so thank you again. and im off to the vets to get him chipped!! 

love ya all. xxx


----------



## Carley22

Bekkles happy 29 weeks to us!!!


----------



## apaton

mrs j good luck today :)

asher thats fab getting a wee extra night for free enjoy :dance:

bekkelz i have had some pain but its in my lady bits :blush: hoping it means baby is still head down lol

carley fab news ure kitty came home :wohoo: hope you put him on the naughty step lol 

congrats to any1 who has came over to third tri today :wohoo:

hope you are all well :yipee: xx


----------



## drea2904

Morning all, Carley that is great news!!! So glad kitty is back!! Good luck today Mrs j, I have been getting these bekkelz, bloomin sore, im sure they are bh's!! Asher thats a result, extra night be fab.x

Im over at the hospital today for pre-clampsia tests, dont think they actually think I have it but just a precaution as my head been sore and a Im big swollen ball. I then have an urgent meeting that has been called by Mason's nursery about fees, if they are going up i dont know what Ill do!!!, so hope they are not. Got dh painting today so semi out my way lol, Im so used to my own space!!.xx


----------



## becs0375

Carley thats brilliant news!! The last time my cat went missing she told me right off when I found her!!!

I have BH but they only last a few seconds.

Drea I hope your DS fees don't go up, they are expensive enough!


----------



## BLONDIE35

I have found out today what I'm having. At last. Had growth scan to check everything was okay everything seemed okay other than baby's abdomen was a little bigger but this is due to the gestational diabetes but still on the same growth line so nothing to worry about.

Asked the radiographer to see if we could find out and this time it's a :blue: so we will have one of each but I am happy whatever sex our baby would've been as long as babe was healthy.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## becs0375

Congrats Blondie on the :blue:!!!!!


----------



## Carley22

Mrs J good luck

CONGRATS BLONDIE


----------



## drea2904

Congrats Blondie!!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Congrats blondie on the blue bump:happydance:

Carley, such good news about your cat being home, I was showing ds and dh the pics last night and we all thought someone would nab him because he is so beautiful, so it is a huge relief to hear he is home, it must have been quite and adventure for a house cat, lets hope he doesn't get a taste for it!

Had nails painted this morning, my friend did them as they are pretty good and strong at the moment so we did a french manicure, really pleased they look nice, so that is my hair cut and with foils so looking better, and now my hands are sorted, perhaps my feet next! 

Had my midwife appt, she was much better today and much more relaxed and not wanting to shove me out the door!
I had bloods done, and we book an appointment with the hospital as i can never get through to them and they keep sending me stupid times, so that is done for the week we get back. 
My urine fine, she will let me know if any trouble with the bloods, baby measuring at 28 weeks so perfect, we listened for a while to baby and midwife says very happy baby in there, so Happy Mummy now! 

Got to go, will catch up better later, have to put washing on line b4 we go out, and got to get dd dressed too, ahhhhh!! Busy!

Back later, hopefully with latest bump pics!

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Carley22

Yeah in all honesty that was my biggest worry - i thought someone would pinch him! Glad all is back to normal!!

I can crack on with getting excited about my 4d scan on saturday now


----------



## Elphaba

Glad your cat is home and safe, Carley! Gettign him chipped soudns like a good idea. We have ours chipped even though they are indoor cats - just in case.

Good luck with your appointment, Mrs J!


----------



## Mrs_N

congrats on team blue blondie! 
yay glad your cat is home safely carley :happydance: 

urgh, having horrid internet issues here, it's driving me mad! The damn thing is so slow - it's taken me an hour to get on here!


----------



## Drazic<3

Congrats Blondie! And so glad your cat is home Carley :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Emzy I can totally emphathise. I have also been feeling massive and unattractive. I have ankles that look like blown up rubber gloves. Good luck for the scan on Weds. Mine is two weeks away and I can't wait.

Asher what a lovely lady she is to let you stay an extra day for free! I hope you have a lovely time.

Sorry for all of you suffering with cramp. I had it a few weeks ago and my leg hurt for 2 days afterwards it was that bad! I've been told stretching before going to bed helps and so far so good.

Bekklez, may the cramps are Braxton Hicks. Apparently some people do find them painful. Does you tummy tighten up at the same time?

Carley yey to you finding your cat! What a naughty sausage!! lol

Congrats on the :blue: Blondie!

Glad your MW appointment went well babythinkpink.


----------



## becs0375

I have finished washing the rest of my baby clothes out!! Now to buy some more!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Woo-hoo the kitty is home :happydance: I'm so glad Carley because I too thought someone would pinch him!

Well I'm back from my appointments. They were so disorganised today, I had to remind them about taking my GTT blood on time and then the Midwife from hell (who know's I'm hard to take blood from) didn't even bother trying to take it from my arm she went straight to my hand. It wasn't so bad when the needle went in but when she took it out I nearly punched her and was on the verge on tears. I then started bleeding massively and she had to hold my hand in a vice like grip for a solid ten minutes to stop the bleeding. I then had the joys of the Consultant. I swear these people are disappointed if they don't have anything to moan at you about and find everything to be normal. The consultant said "oh so your scans were all normal" followed by "oh your blood pressure is normal" in a disappointed tone. My tummy was then measured, again normal although she didn't tell me what the measurement was and she found the baby's heartbeat quite quickly. I then had to do my urine test at which point she said with great delight "there is glucose in your urine" to which I replied "that's probably because I've just drunk 280mls of lucozade for my GTT and that sample is the first wee I've had since drinking it" she just said "well we will wait and see the result of your test". DH was with me and he thought she was really negative too. I hope I pass the bloody GTT with flying colours just to shut her up!

Congratulations on your little Boy Blondie.

Babythinkpink - I'm jealous of your manicure. I'm desperate for a pedicure, I keep trying to persuade DH to do it for me. Trouble is he agrees to do it but then says things like "I'll do it but don't blame me if it's rubbish" which doesn't exactly fill me with confidence.

x


----------



## Blob

Asher that sounds fab :yipee:

Carley :wohoo: thats great news about your cat and 29 weeks :lol:

Apaton i get pains down there but my baby is transverse or breech all the time :dohh:

Congrats Blondie :)

Gawd you are so organised Becs i havent even started all babies stuff is in bin bags and i havent even started on the nursery :haha:


----------



## becs0375

Mrs J sounds like a bloody nightmare appointment. It always surprises me that people that are meant to be caring are so negative!! Hope you pass GTT!


----------



## Daisybell

*Hi all :wave:

Very nice Asher hope you have a lovely time!! 

carley i'm so pleased that you found your poor kitty 

Fantastic news congrats Blondie 

pleased to hear that you had a good MW app babythinkpink 

Hello to all who have moved over :wave:

Mrs J sounds like you had an awful appointment  sure thier jobs
are to be positive not negative!! Good luck with your GTT results xxx
*


----------



## opticalillus5

Yey on your cat carley!!! :yipee: 

Congrats on your boy blondie! :thumbup:

Awww mrs J on your appointments - I sooo know what you mean with the consultant - I have consultant led care and they do seem disappointed if there's not a problem, as if you're wasting their time and could have just seen a midwife. Well, it's not my fault i'm there! lol. Glad everything's all normal and average.. I'm sure the glucose was because of your test. Average and normal are good :)

Well, I still feel like crap. This chest infection just isn't shifting, and every time I call docs they don't have any appointments left. DD has got worse too. Plus, OH's grandma passed away and the funeral is on Thursday, so it's tough here at the mo.. There's loads of jobs to do like the order of service and the funeral tea, and I feel pants :(


----------



## LittleAurora

My midwife told me to eat more bananas for leg cramps! hth x


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!:hi:

MrsJ: Sorry to hear the rest of your test was a little bit of a nightmare. But now it's over!!! Be sure to drink a lot of water 3-4 glasses to flush that's stuff out of your body. That's what my nurse told me when I did it...and to go home and rest because shortly after you will probably crash from all that sugar.

Asher: Have fun on your trip!!

Carley: So happy to hear your kitty is back safe and sound!! These furbabies certainly know how to make their moms worry just like our real babies!!

Drea: Good luck with your tests!!

Blondie: Conrats on the BLUE bundle!!!:happydance:

Optical: Hope you feel better soon hun! :hugs:

So as I have said before I have been busy with little crafts in the nursery. I got the idea from Laura actually, some of you may have seen her wall startching project on facebook? Anywho, I went and bought fabric last weekend and decided to make a whole bunch of circles and starch them to the closet door in the nursery and the back of the bedroom door. I haven't finished that yet...but I did decide to also cut out some letters and starch them to the front of her door...like the part that we see in the hallway. I have attached a picture to show you the finished product. :happydance:
Laura: SUCH a great idea!!! So cheap and easy!!!:hugs:
I will post pictures of the circles when I am done those!
Also my MIL has finished making the curtains so I have washed them and we will probably put them up this weekend and we built the change table...VERY busy week! and more to come!

and tomorrow night my friend and I are going to see ECLIPSE!!! Can't wait!!!

xo

Oh...by the way...we haven't publicly announced our baby girls name yet...so SHHHH on facebook! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







CIMG4335.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## SisterRose

My midwife thinks the pains I'm having are Braxton Hicks and doesn't seem concerned but surely they can't last for 30 minutes straight without being spaced apart? :shrug:

Peytons a lovely name Mamabird. :thumbup:

Congrats blondie :blue:


----------



## Drazic<3

Bekklez, I keep getting really tight pains across my upper abdomen, which last ages. I am sure it's where she has got bigger forcing her feet under my ribs and generally taking up more space. Maybe it's the same for you but lower down?

In other news, happy 31 weeks to us :happydance: 

MrsJ, sorry about the appointment - sounds like my consultant. They want something to get excited about and I just want quiet as possible! 

Lovely name Mamabird :)


----------



## becs0375

Optical so sorry you are having a pants time, hope you get better soon xx

MamaB that looks lovely, I saw Laura's crafty bits on fb!!! They are fab!

I am waiting on Ian to come home so we can have an early tea and then take puppy to the beach!!


----------



## FirstBean

Hi to everyone has moved over.

Congrats on 31 weeks Drazic.

Glad your cat is back safe Carley.

On a selfish note happy 29weeks to me and anyone else who is 29weeks.

Have just got my blood results back from my 28week check and have had to be on iron tablets due to low iron.


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh well done on the washing becs! I'm waiting for a clear blue sky to do mine simply so I can take photos of them on the line lol! 

MrsJ08 :hugs: hope you pass the GTT too! 

optical sorry you are having a tough time :hugs:

for leg cramps - bananas (well, potassium) does help, but also being dehydrated can make them worse so make sure you drink loads & loads of water. 

mamabird lovely choice of name :) sounds like a busy week!

bekklez, it does sound like BH, hope they ease off soon


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks firstbean, happy 29 weeks to you! :)


----------



## babythinkpink

Big hello to all,

Love the name Mamabird, we had certain critera for our name, as it has to fit in with the other children, the last 2 are ie names, (Emmie and Sophie) so this one is too.
Love talking names, getting very exited!

My appointment has made me more exited, the midwife was so positive about everything, and so nice about everything, using, just perfect, and just right and very happy baby, etc are nice words to hear!
Last time she said baby was small, so when she said i was measuring perfectly, and told me how baby was lying it was great.
I wish she was in this mood everytime i see her, but i remember she became more efficient as my pregnancy progressed last time, she seems to be more interested in heavily pregnant and baby and not much bother for before except a need to book me in for tests i don't want:haha:

I have had cramp a few times, the other night it really hurt, then ached all next day, I cant eat bananas so must try more water!

The pains are i would say practice bh contractions, anything that is not regular intervals tends to be largely ignored as labour is marked by its regular contractions, the muscles are working very hard by now, from something normally the size of your fist your womb is bigger than a football now and increasing daily, that is some growth spurt in 6-7 months! :hugs:

MrsJ08 sorry your appt was rubbish, it is a shame, mine has made me feel so much more upbeat so sad for you it was rubbish, makes such a difference having a nice consultant/midwife. :hugs:

optical, sorry your feeling crap hun, big :hugs:, hope things get better soon xx

Daisybell, thanks, it makes all the difference! Glad to be getting more regular appts soon, will see hospital at 30 weeks to check a previously low placenta, then i think it is 34 weeks i see mw again, not long gaps now, not the 10 weeks previously! 

Anyway, tomorrow its mil, taking her for breakfast, then looking for some holiday shorts for dh, think i will be out most of the day, just getting some holiday ironing done, very impressed with my organisation of packing so far, but i have cheated a bit, bought ds socks and boxers today save me trying to find 7 pairs of each, not sure what my children do with their socks and pants, i only bought him new a few weeks ago for a school weekend trip:shrug:
Got little dd some shorts and tops, again less to wash, iron and pack when i can just shove it in the case!
I wont be taking much, i fit into the dress i am wearing now, and a pair of jeans with various top, oh and a black dress i am just about still in, but now i have my long one i much prefer it to the black one anyway!

Bye til tomorrow, waves to all, sorry if i have missed anyone, my waves to all are supposed to cover everyone! :hi::wave::hi::wave::hi:


----------



## babythinkpink

FirstBean said:


> Hi to everyone has moved over.
> 
> Congrats on 31 weeks Drazic.
> 
> Glad your cat is back safe Carley.
> 
> On a selfish note happy 29weeks to me and anyone else who is 29weeks.
> 
> Have just got my blood results back from my 28week check and have had to be on iron tablets due to low iron.

Happy 29 weeks:happydance:
Hope you get on with the iron tablets, if not you can get it in liquid form you take it with orange juice i think , i remember the tablets making me feel rubbish b4, but i hope you are ok, if not check out alternatives with your midwife rather than suffering! xx:hugs:


----------



## Blob

Awww totally jealous of your babies lying in the right place :cry: 

Congrats on everyone moving over :wohoo:

Also my BH are quite nasty, mine come if i move to fast or even just stand up :wacko: was the same with Tabs...car journeys are the worst :dohh:


----------



## SisterRose

Blob, my baby's breech too! has been the whole way through :D


----------



## FirstBean

babythinkpink said:


> FirstBean said:
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone has moved over.
> 
> Congrats on 31 weeks Drazic.
> 
> Glad your cat is back safe Carley.
> 
> On a selfish note happy 29weeks to me and anyone else who is 29weeks.
> 
> Have just got my blood results back from my 28week check and have had to be on iron tablets due to low iron.
> 
> Happy 29 weeks:happydance:
> Hope you get on with the iron tablets, if not you can get it in liquid form you take it with orange juice i think , i remember the tablets making me feel rubbish b4, but i hope you are ok, if not check out alternatives with your midwife rather than suffering! xx:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks yeah I will see how i get on with them and any probs will speak to midwife, fingers crossed I will be fine on them.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mrs J, your appointment sounds like a nightmare! Hope you get good results so you can rub her nose in it!

Optical sorry to hear about your chest infection and your oh's grandma passing away. Will be thinking of you both at the funeral.

Little A I've been eating lots of bananas recently... maybe that's why I haven't had one for a few weeks!

Wow Brigitte that looks amazing? I don't get how you did it cause my brain isn't working but I'm very impressed.

Babythinkpink so pleased your appointment went well! That's what all mw's should be like. Mine has been off on compassionate leave for about 2 months now so I've been seeing other women and they are lovely.

I don't think I've been getting BH yet. I get pressure sometimes at the top of my uterus but it's more on one side and I think it's the baby just pushing against the side.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Firstbean I've had to be on iron tablets from very early on in the pregnancy and I've been fine. Hope you will too. x


----------



## MamaBird

Ann: All I did was create letter stencils from cardboard and then traced the letters on the fabric I picked out. Then I cut out the letters from the fabric. And "starched" them to the wall. How you make the starch is dissolve 1/4 cup cornstarch into a cup cold water and bring it to a boil...in no time it thickens to this jelly like substance. 
You spread some of that jelly on the wall (it's tacky so the fabric sticks) and then once in place you smear some on top of the fabric as well...then you let it dry. If ever you screw up you just wet it down with water and the fabric peels off the wall and you start over! Voila!! 

xo


----------



## Carley22

clever girl!!


----------



## lillybells

Hello fellow septemberos!

How is everyone? This heat is doing my head in now I have had enough, think I need to invest in a paddling pool! How is everyone else coping? 

I also have really bad hayfever and I am constantly sneezing which means I am constantly weeing myself! lol! 

Finally took an up to date bump pic so here you are me today 30+3 - Still think I am looking small compared to other ladies ;-( Although baby is measuring a week ahead! 

https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx66/lillybells85/Scan%20pics/303.jpg

xxxx


----------



## Blob

Bekklez its gutting i just hope the baby moves my worst nightmare is having a c-sec for something thats not wrong with the baby IYKWIM...i cant imagine being on my own looking after a toddler after that :nope:


----------



## Blob

Lillybells :) Lovely bump!! Doesnt look small...mine was like that last time the MWs say 'Ooh you're nice and neat, then look confused when i measure so much bigger' :rofl:


----------



## Snufflebump

My Esmee bump x 28 weeks x
 



Attached Files:







IMG00088-20100629-1941.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG00092-20100629-1943.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 0









IMG00093-20100629-1944.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lilbumpblue

Carly, so glad your lil furbaby is back! :o)

Bekklez iv not had pain but been woken up with a really tight bump, and cramp too i have a really achey muscle in my leg from the night before lasts episode :( 

MrsJ, with the money they earn you'd think they would have a constant smile on their faces!! 

Enjoy your hol! 

Sorry to anyone iv missed x

lilly your bump is very similar to mine...here is a collage iv done today...30 weeks today :0)


----------



## MrsJ08

Bekks - get bouncing on a gym ball - helps the baby get used to getting in a head down position. I can recommend the Davina one in the Argos book which is only £9.99
x


----------



## becs0375

Lovely bumps ladies xxx

It was so hot last night, even with the fan on!! I was sweating loads, and drank so much water as I felt dehydrated! Just seen the weather and its gonna be another hot day today, 27 today and 30 tomorrow!! I like the heat when abroad as its not the muggy heat we have here!!

Eeee can't believe I am 30 weeks today!! I think July is gonna go quick for us as Ian is away for 2 weeks then we have a few functions to attend!!


----------



## apaton

morning ladies ,happy 30 weeks becs :wohoo:


mrs j ive been bouncing on my ball 2 trying to get this baby to turn :haha:


lovley bumps ladies :thumbup: 

i was very sick last night, think it was heartburn that caused it but felt fine :wacko:

good luck at ure scan emma :)

sorry for any1 ive missed im rubbish at remembering :dohh:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Boony

yay I'm officially allowed in here as of today :happydance:

I didnt get much sleep last night my toddler wouldnt settle in his room so he ended up in our bed and he fidgets alot so hes either kicking me or pushing me out of bed! 

Hope everyone is feeling ok today


----------



## Asher

Morning everyone! Quick post this morning, I am going to try and do a bit of cleaning and then get the doggies walked whilst Jack is in a good mood! Will catch up later! Good luck for all with MW appointments and scans today! Catch up later on. xx


----------



## Mrs_N

morning! 
lots to do today, best make sure I don't overdo it or I'll be in trouble!
loving all the bump pics
I have no idea what position my baby is in - I get a lot of kicks down at my right hip and also up by my stomach - I guess one could be punches :haha:


----------



## MrsJ08

Mrs N - I'm getting kicks/punches in the same places as you. According to my scan last week and the consultant yesterday the baby is head down at a slight angle so maybe your baby is the same?

:hi: Boony - welcome over

Well I've just been on the phone to ante-natal having a bit of a moan about my consultant appointment and trying to see the MW. Apparently if I have consultant appointments I'm not meant to see the MW too as it's a duplication of work and they are supposed to do all the MW checks. I said well that would be the case if the consultant actually did what the MW is supposed to do. I haven't seen my MW since I was 16 weeks so I've insisted on seeing her and they finally gave me an appointment for next Tuesday. I told them this is my first baby and I'm nervous, I want to talk to someone who actually cares about how I feel, who can give me advice and who I can talk about my birth plan with. Not a doctor who in her own words said her appointments were "just to follow up my scan results" and who isn't interesting in listening to me at all and wants to get me out of the room asap. Grrrr! Is it really that much to expect to have a relationship with the person who will be delivering my baby, rather than a stuck-up consultant I'm unlikely to see and I wouldn't want there anyway?! Sorry for the rant but it is really hacking me off now. It will be interested to see what the MW has to say about it next week, especially as according to my care plan notes I was supposed to have blood taken yesterday for a full blood screen and antibodies and that wasn't done. Is anyone else having consultant-led care but still seeing their MW too?

I'm starving so I'm off to make some toast. Catch you all later x


----------



## Asher

MrsJO8 I don't blame you for wanting some support! Your consultant sounds as much use as an ashtray on a motorbike. Not good. Hopefully you will be able to get a bit of a connection with your MW, as you say, as she'll be part of the team when you deliver your little one. I understand completely. My MW is really nice, a bit dopey dare I say it, but lovely. She has been my named MW with all of my pregnancies and actually text me when I had to go up to the hospital at my 16 week appointment. She also doesn't need to read my notes to know I want a homebirth, cos she remembers, and I think it's things like that that make you appreciate the relationship you have with them.

I'm also the same as you MrsJ and MrsN with my kicks and punches. I also get big moves on my left side which I think is him sticking his bum out. MW said last week that she's head down at an angle too, so similar to the both of you! 

Cleaning done, washing out, time to go for a wander with the doggies and the three year old! :)


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks Asher, it's good to know I'm not just being a demanding moany cow!


----------



## becs0375

Good on you Mrs J, its all very well seeing the consultant but your mw is someone to ask all the questions you need answers to. I saw my consultnat at my 12 weeks scan and I don't have nothing to do with her till my 36 week scan. So mine is mainly mw led care. My consultant was lovely I found her to be not overly interested in me or any questions I had.

I am sat here browsing the internet for baby things, I really think because there is so much choice I am getting fussy with what I want lol!!!


----------



## Carley22

oo me too with the head down bum up side poking baby.... at least thats what theyare saying. my big movements are on my right side though. 3 more days till 4d scan woop woop.


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh thats interesting, sounds like baby could be in the same position then! 
I guess midwife will check at my next appointment? That's not until 31 weeks though. 

Good for you MrsJ08, I hope the midwife can give you some support. :hugs:


----------



## Dolly.

Hi Everyone :hi:
Welcome over Boony :hi:

Mrs J, your consultant sounds like a right moody mare. Hope you have a better time with your midwife and get some proper support you are entitled to.

I feel much cooler today so in a better mood, especially as I've been to aquanatal :thumbup:

Reeeeeally looking forward to my first NCT antenatal class today, don't know what to expect so will fill you in later. I was disappointed to find out that there are no NHS antenatal classes for our area neither are tours of the labour ward :( So my lovely parents took pity and booked us the NCT classes, hoping they will ease my nerve about the birth etc

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Mrs_N

Hope you enjoy your class want2beamummy! Ours start on Sunday - can't wait!


----------



## Asher

I am being a domestic goddess today! I have cleaned, ironed, dog walked etc... now I have started holiday packing! So I have started on a kitchen bag (caravan so we need to take lots of stuff) - tea towels, washing up liquid, kitchen roll, cleaning wipes etc, and I have packed a towels bag and a bedding bag! Go me! And we don't go til Sunday! Hmmmm maybe I should make a start on a hospital bag whilst I'm in industrious mode!! 

Good luck ladies with all your classes, it makes it all feel so much more real!


----------



## MrsJ08

Want2bMummy - hope your NCT classes go well. We have got our NHS one on the 13th from 10am -4pm. I think DH is dreading it! Our hospital still isn't doing tours either because of swine flu - frustrating isn't it? I think I would feel a lot calmer knowing what the labour rooms and post natal wards are like. I've been into triage but that's all so far

Asher - you put me to shame. I spent an hour going through the babies clothes and sorting them into different sizes but that's about the most productive thing I've done today. I've just spent an hour catching up with my friend on the phone as she was driving home (handsfree of course!)

Baby is having it's usual mid afternoon kicking spree. A slight miracle happened last night - I went to bed at 11.30pm and didn't have to get up for a wee until 6.30am!!! I think that's the longest I've gone for ages :rofl:


----------



## elmaxie

Hello!

Its been a few days since I posted...is this us all over in 3rd tri now or are there still a few more ladies to come??

Well I had my hospital clinic which I have to attend every 2 weeks so they can monitor my blood glucose that I have to do 4 times a day and to be honest I thought I was doing so so well as I had only a few high ones....but the ruddy diabetic doctor who kept me and Nathan waiting in a boiling hospital for 1 1/2 hours for her to arrive decided due to me having the "odd high reading" and "what with me having GD before" she was starting me on metaformin with my dinner at night. To say I am gutted is a HUGE understatement:cry:But only 9 1/2 weeks to go ish!

Cant believe we are on the home straight now? Its madness to think we were posting about our morning sickness and worries in first tri and now WHAM here we are!!:wacko:

Blob will your hospital not try and turn baby? I would be asking for that...I have a fear of a c section and have said I would rather be knocked out for it as my OH wouldnt be there as he doesnt do stuff like that and fainted at our antenatal class at the talk of it:haha:and I also have worked with the people so I dunno..my main fear is my epidural didnt work last time stupid but its my fear:shrug:
Anyways I would ask if they wont consider doing this as its mad to put you through major surgery as you say if there isnt a problem:shrug:

Oh glad the kitty is home:thumbup:

I havent had a proper chance to read whats going on with everyone as I hav a nughty little boy intent on destroying the house and anything I go near.:dohh:

Oh and on a good note my hubby won £300 of vouchers (we went ith love to shop ones for using in alot of shops:shrug:) at a competition he entered at work. Of course we were meant to be getting the nursery carpet last week but it seems to have been forgotten about...so now he is saying we can use this towards it. My hormonal answer was that the last time he won a work thing it took weeks to arrive and I am not having another few weeks of no carpet in the room! I NEED a chest of drawers and things out the loft so I can get organised....what dont men understand?? 

ANyway I better go and glug down the last of my coffee before the young rouge wakes up.

Emmaxx


----------



## Mrs_N

wow asher, that's very productive!


----------



## Asher

Aw Emma, not the news you wanted to hear! But thank goodness you're so far along now and there's not too long to go. I feel for you with the naughty toddler thing too! Jack is 3, so a big toddler now, but he has ALWAYS been a bit of a naughty boy. Today so far he's actually been quite good, but now Archie's home from school they are both rubbing each other up the wrong way, and it's too warm for them both! Hey yippee for the vouchers too!!

I am quite pleased with my bits of packing I've done today, not like me to be prepared at all! I didn't bother with the hospital bag by the way, can't be bothered! The heat's got the better of me after all!!

1st July tomorrow, that's a bit mad! Time is flying by now. x


----------



## Blob

Emma they are seeing me early cos of me wanting a homebirth so she's seeing me next week to discuss the 'options' we have if baby is still the wrong way around. A friend today said her second was breech until 36 weeks so i have hope :lol:

:wave: :hi: :wave: to new people over here!!

Eeeeek cant believe you're all starting your classes, that really helped the time pass for me last time :wohoo:


----------



## SisterRose

Asher - You've done loads! I can't wait to become a domestic goddess(Almost typed domestic doggess twice then :haha: ) but not having a house yet doesn't help with that. I'm really wanting to get in there and start tidying! 

:hugs: Elmaxie

Blob - There's still time for our babies to turn yet, here's hoping that yours turns soon and mine is head down at my 31 week appointment! :D

On another note - this is gonna sound really silly but I'm sooooooo angry right now. I've been spending a lot of time playing scrabble on Facebook, you can play with other people over the world and they decided it was a good idea to have a "Force Forfiet" button. I just spent 40 minutes playing scrabble with someone who just "Force Forfiet" me because I took 1 SECOND OVER the time limit, bloody idiot! I can't believe some people :grr:


----------



## Fish&Chips

MamaBird said:


> Ann: All I did was create letter stencils from cardboard and then traced the letters on the fabric I picked out. Then I cut out the letters from the fabric. And "starched" them to the wall. How you make the starch is dissolve 1/4 cup cornstarch into a cup cold water and bring it to a boil...in no time it thickens to this jelly like substance.
> You spread some of that jelly on the wall (it's tacky so the fabric sticks) and then once in place you smear some on top of the fabric as well...then you let it dry. If ever you screw up you just wet it down with water and the fabric peels off the wall and you start over! Voila!!
> 
> xo

Wow that's amazing! I'm tempted to have a go myself but think I'll wait until I leave work!


----------



## Fish&Chips

lillybells that bump is lovely, I wish mine looked like that. I'm more whale like now! My dh has promised me a paddling pool to help with the heat!!

Snufflebump and lilbumpblue loving your bumps too!

Will catch up with the other posts later as I'm off home now.. x


----------



## Blob

Yea i know there is loads of time :) I'm just being mental :haha: Its more that I want to organise things for the HB and if baby doesnt turn then i'd be worried about spending a fortune for nothing :wacko:

:rofl: Bekklez... My DH and i play scrabble games on our phones its SO sad but very funny!


----------



## Blob

Anyone know where to get some butterfly stencils from?? :nope:


----------



## drea2904

Hi all, 
Asher very productive!!!! Im impressed:)
Elmaxie thats great about the vouchers! Hope you get the vouchers sooner this time:) boo about metaforin tho hon :hugs:
Thats sweet wanttobeamummy, should put your mind at rest having the classes.
Mrsj Im the same having consultant led care, Ive seen my mw a few times, only ours are always different mw's, they changed everything here and not for the better. Consultants never do the checks midwifes do in my opinion, the look over scans and make some descisions, no personals from them. 
Welcome over any more stars:)

Got all sorts of tests done yesterday at hospital, still got protein in my urine and concerned about my swolleness (if thats a word lol), had ecg done and arteries checked and that was all perfect as was my bp so i doubt pre clampsia is here thankfully. 

Its been a lovely day here, we went to asda, Mason & I made cakes and then we had a picnic in the garden:) Then I had a nap, having husband home has some perks!!! have my 4d scan 2moro:)


----------



## Blob

Aww that sounds like a nice day :) 
I LOVE making cakes with Tabs but she refuses to let me help :lol:


----------



## becs0375

I have had a headache all day, think its the heat. Been drinking plenty, so I thought I might have low sugar level so had some chocolate lol!!!

We are off out for tea tonight, I so can't be bothered to cook, far too hot and sticky for that!


----------



## Boony

well i've just had to rush out and buy an incubator because my bearded dragon decided to lay her eggs today. I was going to order the rest of my baby stuff this month and then i would be finished but the incubator cost £140!!! so my baby stuff will have to wait until next month now!

Oh well when i sell the babies i'll make the money back for the incubator but the eggs take 55-77 days to hatch then they have to stay with us for a few weeks before we can sell them.


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi all! Wow what a long day, I'm shattered and it's only Wednesday!

I'm a bit concerned that everyone is being told their baby's positions.... there hasn't been any kind of mention to me at all about the position the baby is in, and all my movement seems to be all over!! I have some very high up by my ribs, some very far down and bladder type kicks, and right round by both of my hips and all across the front too! She must still be swimming about in there!! Either that or she has very long limbs!

I'm not having another scan (well it has never been mentioned anyway) and I have my 31 week appointment tomorrow morning but with the doctor, not the midwife.... can they tell by feeling your belly the position of the baby do you know? And if they can, would the doctor (GP) be likely to be able to tell anyway?! Just a bit concerned that the next time I see the midwife isn't till 34 weeks and it seems a bit late to be finding out if everyone already knows from 28 weeks apart from me!!!

I'm also off to hospital to see the haemotologist on Friday morning for what I presume is the results of my blood test (the prothrombin one).... fingers crossed I won't be needing hundreds of injections!!


----------



## genies girl

hi everyone how are we all?

Ive arrived in 3rd now ahhh scary:)

Im okay other than being hot all the time and a little concerned about little ones movements im sure they have just changed positions x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good for you Mrs J! Let us know what your MW says.

want2beamummy our NCT classes don't start until another month so let us know how it goes.

MrsJ, our hospital isn't doing tours either. Apparently it's too busy. Very frustrating but hey ho.

Grr to the Dr Emma. Can't believe she kept you waiting for so long.

Bekklez that is so funny! I'm used to people being angry about MWs etc but I'm loving your rant about scrabble!! lol

Drea, how bad is the swelling? Mine's pretty bad and I don't know if it's something to be worried about or not.


----------



## Blob

Louise they can tell you by feeling your tummy..its really easy if you know how though :) I can pretty much all the time tell where baby is. Like you can obv tell if baby is transverse as nothing is at the bottom of your tummy just across. Then the head is REALLY hard :lol: so its quite easy to tell that also...but all depends how much water you have too :)

Boony thats mental, though i really wanted to have puppies while i was pregnant :lol:

:wave: Genies girl


----------



## Boony

Haha blob the annoying thing is the beardies will be hatched before i go into labour and she only carried the eggs for a couple of weeks too so unfair lol. 

Hope my cat doesnt get pregnant too or i could have a very busy household come september


----------



## Blob

:rofl: 
Yea when we went to the zoo i went around every animal checking the pregnancy length and saying it wasnt fair :haha:


----------



## Boony

we went to monkey forest and all my DH kept saying when he saw a baby monkey was 'if you was a monkey you'd have your baby by now' I could've killed him by the time we got out of there!


----------



## Zo23

Louise3512uk said:


> Hi all! Wow what a long day, I'm shattered and it's only Wednesday!
> 
> I'm a bit concerned that everyone is being told their baby's positions.... there hasn't been any kind of mention to me at all about the position the baby is in, and all my movement seems to be all over!! I have some very high up by my ribs, some very far down and bladder type kicks, and right round by both of my hips and all across the front too! She must still be swimming about in there!! Either that or she has very long limbs!

Hey Louise! My doctor told me that the position of the baby isn't that important until week 36. He said that that is when the babies loose the space to flip around. Although, we all know that really determined babies find a way to flip if they really want to.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girls

Right big catch up time!!

Yay Carley for your kitty coming home! :happydance: I remember when mine went missing for 4 days when he was a kitten I was so upset. We put posters up everywhere on the 4th day, then when we were walking home I heard this little meeeoooww from under a car at the end of our street lol

Blondie congrats on the blue bump! :blue:

Hope you feel better soon Optical and sorry to hear about your OHs grandma :kiss:

MamaB love the name Peyton, so pretty

Bekkles sorry to hear about the pains :flower: I have a babys bum sticking in my liver which gives me a constant pain just under my ribs and its excruciating! The things we have to put up with lol

Thanks Little A and Mrs_N for the tips for getting rid of cramps, time to eat more bananas I think. Its so horrible waking up with them in the night!

babythinkpink glad you had a good mw appointment yesterday and MrsJO8 sorry you had a bad one :nope: 

Lovely bumps lillybells, lilbumpblue and Snufflebump :flower: Snuffle where in lancs are you?

Happy 30 weeks becs!!

Apaton, the sickness has also come back for me booooooo!! I'm sick every morning when I get up and sometimes once at night as well, but I can cope with that as long as it doesn't get as bad as it was in the first tri again!

Welcome over boony and genies girl!

My baby is head down with most of her body on my right side with her legs over on the left, so I get punches right down low and kicks over on the left!

Hope the class goes well want2beamummy! Our NHS ones start next tuesday and I can't wait!

Bekklez and blob, hope your babies turn on their heads soon!

F&C you do not look like a whale, you look lovely (seen your photos on facebook lol) but I know how you feel, I also feel like a whale at the moment and am still convinced I look fat and not pregnant ha ha

Drea glad all was ok at hospital :hugs:

Becs I hope your headache goes soon. I have a headache every single day and manage to get rid of it by drinking loads of water (followed by a 1000 trips to the loo!)

Louise, my midwife told me my babys position at my appointment and when I went to see the GP with the rib pain, he also felt and told me her position. I can also feel it myself now, as blob said the head is hard and also the bum is squishy and bouncy! Most of baby is on my right side so I often have a wonky bump too lol

Sorry if I missed anyone!!

I had my 32 week scan today and it was lovely to see baby again! And she is still a girl lol She is measuring fine, slightly above average on her tummy and legs but still within normal ranges so they are not worried about it. She weighs 4lb 4oz already!!! I couldn't believe it! Also, my low lying placenta has moved on up out the way yaaay! Saw the doctor afterwards who just did the usual bp and urine checks which were fine.

Anyway, here's a little pic from the scan. The sonographer struggled a bit as she had her hands in the way and also said that its hard to get good piccies of babies when they are this far along, but he managed in the end! Its not all that clear, but you can see her profile and her hands and it was so cute, she kept poking her little tongue out lol

xx
 



Attached Files:







32 week pic.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

Sorry I haven't had time to properly catch up as I'm still at work...2 and a half hours to go and then I am OFF for 4 days!!! Can't wait! and I am seeing Eclipse tonight...can't wait for that either!!

So just a little update on my baby girl Peyton!
Had a meeting with the MW this morning and her heartbeat was 140bpm, she is still head down and her back is on my left side..so that's why I always feel the thumps on my right side! lol My blood pressure was 120/72 so that's great as well. Fundal height 33 and I am 31 weeks and they think that's fine too. My urine dip this morning revealed all was perfect except for +1 protein...but I have had that most times when I've went. And I got the numbers for my glucose test I did a few weeks back 5.7...smack dab in the middle of the normal range. Audrey called my pregnancy "textbook"...let's just hope it stays that way! haha!

Hope all you ladies are doing well! I hear the heat is bad right now in your corner of the world..here it's actually kinda chllly +16 degrees cel. I think. but we are suppose to get close to +30 by the weekend!!

xo


----------



## Laura617

*Hello all,
I've just gotten home from a week and 1/2 trip to visit my family and have our reception (late) for everyone who wasn't able to goto our wedding. It was quite possibly the worst trip of my life and I am very down now because of it.
I don't have the energy to go through everything that happened as I just blogged on it.

I Just wanted to pop on and say a quick hello to everyone and hope you are all doing great.
*


----------



## babythinkpink

Just popping in to say hi before i get my shower and early night!

Not remembering everyones posts will just say my bit and dash!

Baby is head down, lying back on left hand side so kicks are mainly on the right, but move about and stretch across my tummy.

I find the scrabble on the ds is good, you can interact with anyone else with a ds or play the ds itself, the characters are funny, and i really want to beat the best in world competition mode but it is almost impossible! 

Been out with dh and mil today, could have swung at her for rubbing my belly, she grabbed it really hard, was not a happy bunny! 
I did notice dh looking at pink and blue clothes today in front of mil it was funny, she was watching him look at blue and i could see her thinking to herself, then he wanderd on and started taking pink stuff off the shelf:haha: What a wind up!!

I did have a little girl from school touch my bump the other day, it was so sweet i could have cried! She came up to me and put her hand on the bump, really gently and said 'have you got a baby?' I said 'oh, yes' and she was so pleased! She is in my dd's class but has some learning difficulties, but it really touched me how she was so gentle and sweet!

Anyway, time for me to go to bed, totally shattered, another busy day tomorrow, more washing, ironing and packing to do, can't believe how much is involved in taking the family on holiday!

Sorry for no personals, just hope i have not missed anyone or anything important! 

I have a 30 week check when we get back from holiday, i am hoping they will scan there and then to check the low placenta seen at 20 weeks, so i don't have to keep going back, and because i would love to see baby again!:happydance:

Back tomorrow, :hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Sarahkka

A quick :hi: from me!
Having a really wonderful relaxing holiday so far and still a whole week left to chill out. Life is good.
Hope everyone is well! :)


----------



## Asher

Morning all! Hope everyone is well today!

Well, our productive day yesterday turned into a very very productive one! We have been discussing swapping our car for a few weeks, and we had planned to go out and have a look at a few, as we have been doing lately...... we bought one! We should be able to do the swap tomorrow so we have the car in time for holiday! :happydance:

1st July today!! Crazy stuff!!


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!!

Had a good nights sleep, and a lovely meal out last night!!!

I can tell where my baby is, she is head down and over to my right with her legs over to my left!! 

We are off to our first antenatal today, its the first one and its with the physio. They are dip in and out ones, so thats better for me and DH as he is away for a couple of weeks from Monday, so we can go to the next ones when he gets back!! I am actually looking forward to it! I was a bit narked as my sister told me they were a waste of time, so I was like well its our decision and we want to go so we will find out for ourselves!

Its gonna be another scorcher today, 30!!!! I think I will be in the pool later!!


----------



## Kaz1977

I'm having a hard week getting back to normal after a fortnight in Spain. Finding it really hard coping with manic times at work, with a toddler to run after and my DH is having to do longer hours in the office. Feeling a bit sorry for myself tbh and worried how I'm going to cope for another 12 weeks.

Off to MW today for 28w appt. Have to take my toddler with me this time with lots of snacks for bribery. Think that might affect my b.p. Baby is getting much more active now - I find it hard to concentrate at work when I'm getting kicked.

My DS has just got my pg book from the shelf to look at baby pictures and has told me he wants a baby sister - very cute. Don't know if I'm having a boy or girl (baby wouldn't show us at 20w scan). Hope he won't be disappointed.

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## apaton

Asher new cars are great fun :dance:

becs have fun at atenatal class, ive got my second on sunday where we learn to put nappies on and wash babies :dohh:

kaz hope midwife goes well:thumbup:

any1 who has appointments classes good luck :flower:

well as its the 1st july blob, emzy and i are officially due next month arhhhhhg:dohh:

think we have a month to month let when we leave here :yipee:

have a nice day ladies its pouring here :( x


----------



## becs0375

Its scary to think that you are dues next month!!! I have 2 full months left of just pleasing myself LMAO!! Still got a few bits to get for baby, but just can't make up my mind!!! Boots have some good offers online, they have a M&P bouncer that vibrates for £22!! Its basic but it looks nice!!


----------



## apaton

ohhh i still need a bouncer or swing, my brother was meant to buy it for me but he seems to like spending his pennies in the pub too much !:haha:, im sure i will go over unless i get induced on my date de to size, although id rather not, the more time ive got the better lol , ive also got bits and bobs to get ill get them at some point , just pick bits and bobs up when i c them :) x


----------



## Mrs_N

wow - due next month that's mental! 
I still pretty much have 3 full months left lol! 

off to see the physio again today - she gave me crutches last week which have really helped with the SPD :thumbup: don't like using them out & about though! 

good luck with all the scans, appointments and classes. I cannot retain enough information for personal comments just now, my brain is like mush :haha:


----------



## apaton

good luck at physio mrs n :thumbup: x


----------



## becs0375

Our first class is with the physio, she is going through positions!!!! Good luck Jen!

I still gotta get sheets, bumper, mobile etc!! 
https://www.boots.com/en/Mamas-and-Papas-Bubble-Bouncer-Woodland_1037667/
Thats the one from Boots, I think it looks nice! Might get one to keep at my parents!


----------



## apaton

becs thats a fab buy :thumbup: might get 1 myself :) x


----------



## SisterRose

I just wanted to stop by and say that we're in July(as I'm sure most of you have noticed :haha: ) and there's only roughly two months to go until it's our turn!

:wohoo: !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

wow that bouncer looks great at the price, think I would even have enough Boots points to get it free! :thumbup: 

Physio went well - she did some manual therapy to try and realign me a bit, which I think has helped but man, it's sore now!


----------



## drea2904

Very Very selfish post..............
Its July........EEEKKKKKK :)

I have my 4d scan at 4.30 :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Hope you all have a good day, its pouring here, good luck to all with appointments.x


----------



## Carley22

Bekkles i know i cant believe it - not long now eh!! and i cant believe that 3 of you are due next month AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH......... and some will come early i bet so babies are on their way!!! eek


----------



## Drazic<3

Drea, good luck at the scan! 

I am due next month! :happydance: - Anyone else feel SO impatient to meet their little ones? I dream of her virtually every night, she is all I think about. That first cuddle, I can almost FEEL it! :cry: :cloud9:


----------



## lilia

hello everyone hope you're all good today :) 
Its so strange now its July its starting to hit me that i will be having a baby in about 2 months!! aargghh!! I can't believe i am 30 weeks pregnant, its madness! 

I just got a letter this morning saying my Surestart grant will be in my bank tommorrow which is really good, i only sent it a week ago! I am going to buy all the bedding and curtains etc. for babys room. I can't decide between the please look after me bear at mothercare and a similar one in babies r us! i love baby shopping! :cloud9:

I had my much awaited 4D scan at babybond in manchester yesterday and it was completely rubbish! I spent an hour getting from the other side of manchester on sweaty hot trains and trams then had to sit waitng in a sweltering waiting room for 25 mins! Then we went into the room, the sonographer barely spoke to us at all and didnt explain a thing :( Baby had his hand in front of his face so she kept really roughly trying to get him to move with the scanner thing, all the while just completely not speaking! After about 15 mins we were done, they gave us a dvd and 5 black and white pictures which hionestly i couldnt make a thing out on! We then paid £20 extra to have two of the pictures in colour. The 'growth report' we were told we'd get was an A5 piece of paper with a tick next to 'heartbeat' and 'fetal movement' and a circle round a little picture of which way the baby was lying. 
I had asked the sonographer what the babys estimated weight was and she didnt tell us, so i asked the receptionist if she could find out, so we had to wait another 25 minutes while the sonographer scanned someone else, so she could tell us. Well that meant the receptionist coming into the busy waiting area saying loudly 'baby weighs 3lb thanks for coming, bye'.
I had to stop myself crying all the way home, i was so angry and disappointed. We paid a total of £169 and in all got 2 shots that are clear enough to show people, and we wouldnt have got them if we hadnt paid extra! I would definitley not reccommend baby bond!

Sorry for the rant everyone i just feel really sad about it all! I don't feel anymore bonded with my baby than i was before, because i could hardly see him! 
I will attach the two decent pictures i got yesterday of my little man. I can't believe how much he looks like his daddy! xxx
 



Attached Files:







30.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3









31.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Elphaba

Sorry you were disappointed with your scan, lilia. Your little one is gorgeous though!


----------



## becs0375

Lilia thats just poo, I would complain. Such ashame you had a poor experience xxx

Drea good luck for your 4d scan xx

Drazic I am getting impatient too!!

That bouncer is a good buy, its a toss up between that and a pink one on there!!
https://www.boots.com/en/Bright-Starts-trade-Pretty-In-Pink-Melodies-Bouncer_1022244/

We went to our antenatal class, it was actually quite informative, the physio lady was very nice, we done some breathing and relaxation exercises! She told me that I have good posture!! Ian thought it was good too, so glad he came! There were a couple of ladies on their own and the class was for partners too, getting them to rub back etc!! We then went and scoffed our face at subway, nomnomnom!!! Just waiting on my bread to finish baking, it smells lush!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Lilia - Sorry you had a bad time! I agree with Becs, you should complain and they might give you a rescan.

Becs - I like the pink one.

I'm a bit annoyed atm! my boyfriend asked if he could have some things delivered to my house this week and I said alright then, if he wants. Anyway, it's been coming for days he has about 6 parcels and I've looked in some of them with his permission and it's all computer games and stuff for computers - really pissesed me off because so far he hasn't spent a penny on this baby or things for our new house! I've spent everything so far, I bought all of the babies clothes, the bouncer, the baby bath, the nappies, creams and baby hygiene things, the nursery decorations. Not to mention I've spent roughly £150 this week on new things for our house like a Dinner set, Toaster, Steamer, Cuttlrey and various other things for our kitchen and he thinks he can spend £100 on games! grrrr! men!
He's in for a surprise this weekend, I'm taking him shopping, telling him to pick what he likes and then making him pay for it all. Mwuhahaha.


----------



## becs0375

Bekks I would just load the trolley up and walk away when you get to the checkout!!


----------



## Drazic<3

^^
Those games would be on ebay like a flash, or down gamestation!


----------



## becs0375

Drazic<3 said:


> ^^
> Those games would be on ebay like a flash, or down gamestation!

Same here!! Think he needs a big reality check with a wet fish chick x


----------



## SisterRose

Ahwell! I've forgiven him, he says they were all really cheap at £3 each which I suppose is a bargain. Haha. He's also too cute for his own good, I somehow ended up feeling sorry for him and he's promised he's buying lots of stuff this weekend. I'll get my moneys worth out of him by the end of this pregnancy :rofl: 

x


----------



## apaton

Drazic sorry i missed u and any1 else thats due next month my brain is mush :dohh:

lilia thats awful they way they treated u :grr: i would complain 
selfish post but im going to view a house on monday and its empty so if we put an offer in we will get it as its fixed price , we may not be homelss after all :wohoo::wohoo: soooooooooooo excited :wohoo: x


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck with your scan drea 

lilia I would also complain - you paid a lot of money and got a rubbish service! 

bekklez £3 is a bargain I guess, glad he's going to buy some stuff!


----------



## LittleAurora

here is a cute wee vid to make you all laugh 

https://vimeo.com/12072738


----------



## amy1234

Hi,

New on here and due on the 27th September and intimidated by how "near" everyone else seems to their labour date in this third trimester.... Still feels like ages away and not a total reality yet... Sure that will kick in soon...! 
Amy


----------



## genies girl

hi amy welcome !

ive got two weeks left at work i get to finish early because thats the end of term when is everyone else finishing? x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Laura, I read you latest entry and am shocked at the behaviour of some of your family. If it was me I would be tempted to have nothing more to do with them, but obviously that's easy for me to say as it's not happening to me.

babythinkpink that kid sounds so sweet! My boss' kids are a nightmare but they are also very sweet about my bump. They wrote down names for me to chose from today!

Glad you are having a good time Sarah.

Asher I am so jealous! I sold my car a little while back but think I may need to buy one after the baby's born.

I can't believe some of us will be having babies next month. Tbh it's possible some of us may have them this month and they would still be healthy and happy!

lilia sorry you had a bad time at babybond but you still got two very cute photos! What a pretty baby.

:hi: amy1234! Do you know if you're having a boy or girl?

I think we're having more luck with our little boy's name. Not sure if I should write it though incase anyone I know reads this.


----------



## x-amy-x

:wave: Hi my gorgeous ladies

How are you all doing?

Sorry to hear about the scan Lillia... have you complained?

Drazic, due next month! Eek eh? Excited for you! Looking forward to seeing this little miss simba, bet shes stunning just like her ma!

xx


----------



## x-amy-x

F&C do tell! I wanna know :lol:


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Bekklez, 
Sadly my dh is ths same with money, I have bought all the baby stuff.
Funny really when his ex left the house she stripped it completely, and i remember saying was that not a bit odd that she took EVERYTHING, even ruining walls ripping stuff off that was screwed on, I joked she even took stuff that was tied down! But now i think i see she prob bought it all herself and felt when she left would take what was hers! I would be the same now, my money, my stuff:haha:

Found a few good buys today i have to mention, first a blanket from tesco, soooooo gorgeous, its half price,(only £3 from £6) cream with baby roo stitched on it and in silver stitched writing says 'little star' it is equally boy or girl and I thought so very apt for our little stars!
Tried to find a pic of it online but couldn't sorry.

Second great buy was some velour long leg bottoms, I know not exactly summery but evening or just comfy stuff they are lovely, from Primark, £4 a pair, I bought a size 18 (I am normally an 8-10!) and they fit round or under bump just lovely, so i got 2 pairs, to slouch around in when i get fed up of everything else! I now have a slightly bigger maternity wardrobe! 

My 2 great buys for the day! :thumbup:

lilia, 
That is a lot of money to leave so dissapointed :nope:
I would certainly let them know you were not happy with the service. 
Our local hospital offer 4d scans for £65 and you get 20 mins and pics, like i say it seems you were charged lots for what you had.:shrug:

I am packing like mad, and washing and ironing, I was going to give the children a day off tomorrow to get finished but they are really being a pain tonight so not a chance, i need them at school while i finish packing and loading and cleaning the house, the worst thing is to come bcak to a load more housework, i hate leaving a mess, i would eb thinking all week about what i had to do when i go home!:dohh:

On that note i have to go and do some more stuff, kitchen needs a clean, and my early nights are a waste of time at the moment, if it is not one of the children waking me up it is dh coming into the room moaning the internet has booted him off his game.....uh yes, I was actually sleeping!
I have a toddler to get into bed, and loads to do b4 i can go to bed, untidy bunch i live with:help:

Big waves to all, hope everyone is ok, Yay to the end of June and only 2 more pinch punches b4 baby is here:happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Amy I'll pm you!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies!!! Well I've had the most HORRIBLE evening ever!!

Please excuse the seriously major TMI but .... you know I mentioned pain in my bottom area after going to the toilet? Well it turns out I have threadworm :cry::sick::sick::sick: I have to wait to see my doc tomorrow to find out if I'm allowed any medication to clear it up, aparently one type of the medication is ok after 1st tri.. otherwise it's a case of waiting for it to pass.... it's truly the most horrible disgusting thing ever, I feel so sick at the thought of it!! It's contagious too apparently, chances are I caught it off the little horrors at school!! 

On a nicer note, had my 31 week appointment with GP today who told me that the baby is head down with bottom under my ribs on my right hand side, explains why sometimes when I sit down I feel like there's something lodged there!! She must have her Mummy's ample bottom!! :haha:

I'm at hospital tomorrow for haematology appointment thing... hope it's not bad news! I have a feeling I must be positive though as I can't imagine I would have an appointment otherwise?! 

Anyway, enough about me... MrsN glad the crutches are helping! 
F&C tell tell tell!!!!
Becs, glad the antenatal went well, I'm so looking forward to mine! Mine is an all dayer though, 9 - 4 and all done by tea time!!
Lilia, I am with the other girls on this, you paid a lot and deserve to be happy with the service they provided, if not, complain! Tell them about this forum, how many girls are on here and tell them you will make sure everyone knows about your experience!
Genie, I'm also finishing at the end of term so on the 21st July, only 2 1/2 weeks left to go! Scary!
Limpetsmum hasn't been on for a while, anyone heard from her? I hope she's not still suffering..
Amy hellooooooo!! How you doing chick? 

Sorry if I have missed anyone! x


----------



## x-amy-x

Im alright ta! Hope your all keeping well

Hope your TMI problem gets sorted soon louise :flower: xx


----------



## Blob

Lila i would complain!! I've never had a bad experience with them so i would def complain to the company :nope:

Yea def get him sorted Bekk :haha: He will be in for a shock :)

Awwww F&C you HAVE to tell :haha:

Louise glad baby is head down its always a relief :) Hope your doc can give you something!!


----------



## Asher

Evening all! 

F&C we need to know! PM us all!! I love the name game. :thumbup:

Bekklez you sort your man out!! Hee hee!!

Aw Lilia your pics look lovely, but it's not good at all if you weren't happy with the whole experience. I would definitely complain, I have heard of people getting good compensation after poor experiences, ie a second shot at it etc. Good luck. :hugs:

Amy so nice to see you, hope you are ok? :hugs:

Ouch Louise, that sounds painful and not at all nice. Ewwwww!!! Feel better. :hugs:

Well done with your shopping :baby:thinkpink! I am off to Matalan tomorrow to sort DH out some holiday clothes (yeah, we have defo reached that age/stage where I am fine buying his clothes cos he can't be arsed himself!!), and I might treat myself to a t-shirt or two!

Laura I am sorry things are not good for you at the moment with your family. :hugs:

I'm crap tonight, can't remember everything I want to type! My head is soooo full of stuff to do with sorting the car out and then packing for holidays. Hopefully the car will be sorted tomorrow and in between car errands I can do holiday errands. Fingers crossed! I am going to need the rest! We are not sure yet whether we are taking DH's laptop with us, I am going to try and get internet access a couple of times if I can to see what's going on on my FB and with the lovely September Stars! A week with little or no internet might be a good thing though!! Might actually get some knitting done of an evening! :sleep:


----------



## Mrs_N

glad you are getting there with names F&C! Think we have ours sorted too, but we aren't telling anyone. Struggled a lot with boys name but think we are finally there! 

Louise :hugs: hope they can get you sorted. Thumbs up for baby being head down :thumbup:

:wave: Hi Amy! How cute is Caitlyn in your avatar - love the cap!

Sounds like some good shopping babythinkpink! 

Hope you have a restful time away Asher


----------



## Dolly.

Hi girlies, had a little catch up on your posts, babythinkpink, you sound very busy tonight! and great baragins! I too have started to buy bigger sizes in normal clothes because there just isn't a very good choice of maternity near us.
Sorry to hear about your TMI issue Louise, hope it gets sorted out soon.
Hope all the ladies with holidays coming up have a lovely time!

Had our nct antenatal class last night and loved it, I was so proud of hubby getting involved in discussions and answering questions :D Borrowed a book about water birth to read :coffee: and picked up a few tips....any ladies heard about the olive oil/baby oil on the perineum area??? Was told if you massage it leading up to the birth it reduces tearing? Also yoga was highly recommended to help with breathing and relaxation/coping techniques for birth so might take that up too.

Saw the midwife today and all was fine, little Tristan is head down, on my right hand side, his bum sticking out under my ribs heehee (which I can definately feel!) BP, urine, measurements all fine so I'm very happy :happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

HI all just not sure if you know but I just saw African queen got her BFP its seems that its not quite 100% atm as she had AF and still getting 2 lines. Her levels went up tho and she is getting a scan next wed!


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! So sorry I don't have time to catch up just yet but I just wanted to hop on over and say....I am officially 3rd tri!!! Yipee! So nice to catch back up with everyone.


----------



## lilia

Thank you for all your comments girls, i'm not really the complainy type but tbh this time i actually want to, not really because of the money but because i was so happy and excited to be seeing my baby and it just all feels ruined :growlmad: I feel like i'm being so mard!! 

Louise - sorry to hear about you TMI problem!! Hope it goes away soon! :flower:

Apaton - Good luck with the house :)

Amy - Nice to see you back here :)

FishandChips - tell!! haha 

Hope everyone else is ok ! 

xxx


----------



## Asher

Fab news for African Queen, fingers crossed for her. :)


----------



## apaton

amy lovley to c u again :hugs:

asher i seen that got my fingers crossed for her 2 :) 

any 1 using RLT from 32 weeks i dont know wether to start or not :wacko:xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

good evening ladies! Lillia your baby is sooo cute but i'd get complaining about poor service!! Good to see you here Amy :O) x


----------



## drea2904

Hello Lovely ladies!!! Hope you are all well!!

Had my 4d scan, it was really amazing to see our wee baby!!! He is defo a he (no one of FB or family know that tho), he was waving and yawning it was so good, the DVD is really good, I have loads of pics, some good some not so good!! Ive not scanned any yet so Ive took some photos of them to add here, sooo lazy!!!

Introducing Our boy (who I also think we have his name!)
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 6









019.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 6









020.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lilbumpblue

Beautiful Drea...from what i can see he is very similar to Mason :O) x


----------



## Drazic<3

Lovely pics Drea! :)

Thanks Amy hun, how are you? I love your ava, she is such a cutie pie :hugs:

Louise, hope you are feeling better soon, that truly sucks!

apaton - I am going to start it from 32 weeks - probably going from 1 cup at 32, 2 at 34, 3 and 36, and 4 at 38 :)


----------



## Blob

Hey Amy :hugs:

Awww LOVE the pics Drea and :yipee: for still being a he.

Apaton i'm starting at 36 weeks :) My packet says not to before 37 so i figure 36 is pretty much there :lol:


----------



## drea2904

Thanks guys, I do think he looks identical to Mason, especially when I compare the 4d scans!!! 

Amy, good to see you, wee Caitlyn is too cute:)

Apaton best of luck hon with the house:)

Louise :hug: honey, hope you feeling better soon

Lillia, your pics are gorgeous, I was also at babybond and got fantastic service:shrug:

F&C: glad you have thought of your name, we have aswell:cloud9:

Sorry if Ive missed anyone............:kiss:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Louise you poor thing. I had them when I was a kid and it's not nice. Hope the Dr can give you something to treat the little bast*rds!

Thanks ladies.. ok will take a gamble.. if anyone does know me please keep it secret and please ladies don't mention it on FB.. my dh would kill me! The name we CURRENTLY like is Harry William. Just am hoping people don't think we are obsessed with the royal family!!! lol

That's great news about Africa Queen's BFP. I truly hope it sticks and it's in the right place this time. She deserves it. xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Love it F&C! Harry was on our shortlist for a boy x


----------



## SisterRose

Love the name F&C :thumbup:

Lovely pics Drea!

Sorry to anyone I've missed out

What's Raspberry leaf tea all about? I'm assuming that's what you're talking about having!


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi there!
I'm having a little break from frantic Canada Day partying. Poor Simon is passed out in his bed, completely worn out from all the fun. :cloud9:
I have to say - life is pretty darn cute with an enthusiastic toddler! :)
So, I think I have found a couple of gorgeous knitting projects for my boys. I definitely found that baby blanket I intend to make for BabyBoy2, and a really cute cabled sweater that I may make in two different sizes, so that both boys can wear it this winter. I am missing my knitting and really wishing that I had brought some with me, as I am feeling rather crafty right now. It's because I am so relaxed. This holiday was just what the doctor ordered. I'll post a FB album and join the September Stars FB group when I get home to show you all how beautiful this part of the world is. It's all mountains and lakes and stunning scenery.

Hope everyone is feeling relatively healthy! We're all getting so close! :)

Louise - :sick:!!! You poor poor thing! Rotten kids! I'd give them all a horrendous holiday homework assignment as your secret revenge! :hugs:


----------



## Asher

Fab pics Drea! What a lovely wee man you have there!!

F&C I love that name. Harry was on our list too, as it's in DH's family and its sooooo lovely, but we live on Harry Road and we have a dog called Harry (Bazza) - it would just get too confusing! So we're back to Sam again now!! I love it though, fab name!

I won my bundle of maternity clothes on ebay last night, all good stuff, my size, 24 items for 36 pounds, and close enough to collect! Woo hoo! I have enough stuff for my hols now!! Yay!

I have told Jack today that if he has tantrums I am going to copy everything he does. So I just copied him screaming and pulling at his face (nice hey?) and I have both the boys rolling around on the floor laughing. Oh well, comedy mum in the house!


----------



## becs0375

Drea lovely pics xx

Louise what a pain (literally!!). I hope today goes well at the hospital xx

I was awake at 3am, feeling sick and hot! I think it was so muggy and I ate late last night so that didn't help! We have a busy weekend of cinema, Shrek and Eclipse!!! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Morning! 
Hoping for a productive day today - got a few things to get done this morning before settling down for the tennis this afternoon!

want2beamummy glad your classes went well & yay for baby being head down! 
Nursekel welcome over :wave:
Drea aw cute pics, glad your scan went well!
F&C that's a gorgeous name - two of my favourites :D
Sarahkka glad you aqre having such a lovely time
Asher sounds like a good ebay win, yay!
becs enjoy the films, I haven't seen any of the Twilight films yet! I'm with you on the weather - it's been so sticky here the last few days hasn't it!


----------



## lilia

Wow i'm nice and rested this morning :) I've not had a full proper nights sleep for weeks due to being so uncomfy with OH, bump, usually the cheeky dog hogging my bed! Last night OH offered to sleep on the sofa to see if i get a better sleep, and i slept like a log until 5am when the dog decided she missed me and wanted to wake me up with her wet nose :haha: I can't believe how much better i feel after a decent sleep! 

How is everyone today? Are we all in third tri now?

Drea - Lovely pics, you've definitley got a little cutie there :)

FishandChips - I LOVE the name Harry, i would have it but one of my close friends has a little Harry!

Sarahkka - I wish i could knit ! Your boys are so lucky having lovely cosy knitted things, and the ones in the shops can be so expensive!

Asher - You really made me LOL there! 'comedy mum in the house' haha

xxx


----------



## stmw

f&c - awesome name :)

Louise - you poor thing , I hope the doc gives you something for it!!

Becs - Im watching New Moon tomorrow !! Eeeek! So excited! Ive been watching the first 2 with my mum this week as she hasnt seen them - but now she loves it! Twilight fever taking over!! 

Hope everyones ok =)

xxxxx


----------



## drea2904

Morning all!!! I slept not bad last night, dh is out at an onterview so everything crossed!! Im just so so in love with my wee bubba, cant stop looking at his wee chubby face in my pics:) lol

Asher thats a great bundle!! Now you just need your hol:)

F&C I abso love that name, had a lovely ring to it, Harry is so nice.

Louise hoep you are feeling a bit better :hugs:

Becs, enjoy the cinema!! Thinking we might do Shrek this wkend aswell!


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Hi Amy, must have missed your post b4 so saying hi now! Hope everything good for you, nice to see you here :hugs:

Louise, surprised you have not had thread worms b4, they are pretty usual with little ones, little buggers pass everything possible!
I think orange and fresh orange juice is a good natural remedy, but only medication truly gets rid xx 
Luckily we have not had them in our household, but nits i have had a constant battle with on my 7 yr old, i comb her every 2 nights to keep her clear, she was clear, so i left her for about a week, combed her at the weekend and she is crawling in them again, some bloody parent not combing, if i can do it so can they! :shrug:

F&C lovely name:thumbup:

Asher, well done on your clothes bundle, picking up is good, saves loads on postage!
My 2 yr old was driving us nuts with a high pitched scream all the time, but dh seems to have stopped it , when all else failed, everytime she did it he was cheering loudly and waving his arms about, at which she would scream louder but eventually she hated him cheering it so much she stopped, i hope! xx

More sickness this morning, yucky yellow stuff, (tmi sorry) that is 2 days i a row i have bought up loads, and feeling rubbish still, on the other side have a lovely wriggly baby today!

My last day to pack today, clean the house and generally get sorted, fh suggested giving the children a day of school but i said no way after their constant squabbling, they would have driven me nuts:dohh:

Got to go, feeling odd again, hoping this passes soon, not heard from midwife yet so hope bloods were all ok, just may explain a few things if i was anemic, not sure otherwise, but i always am pretty sick when pregnant so getting off lightly so far anyway!

Back later when i feel up to a bit more, Have a great day all xxxxxx


----------



## Carley22

Louise - Sorry about your threadworm NOT NICE!!! Have you thought of going for a colonic? As my OH's mum does it for a living and she gets rid of some nasty bum problems. Just a thought!!! 

F+C love the name Harry!!! 

xamyx - glad to see you on here isnt caitlyn a cuite pie!! Hope you are well hun xxx

Lilla COMPLAIN COMPLAIN COMPLAIN

apaton - apparently RLT is very good for labour but not so great in taste!! - you can however get it in a tablet form from health shops and they are (apparently) a lot more tolerable. So i think i'll be going for that option. The last thing i want is to be having RLT heartburn - yuk!! 

I have my 4D scan tomorrow!! EXCITED. Although im a little worried it'll be shit but i wont tolerate anything but amazing service!! Have to travel a couple of hours to get there too so if they dont meet my expectations they'll know about it! 

I cant decide on any names and i feel that we are leaving it a little late, we just cant seem to agree on any and i want something quite unique whereas Dave is happy with normal names LOL. I WILL GET MY WAY IN THE END!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

babythinkpink hope you feel better soon :hugs:
drea fingers crossed for your DH's job interview
lilia yay for a better night's sleep - amazing the difference it makes to wake up feeling refreshed!
carley ooh scan tomorrow - exciting!

we start our NCT classes on sunday - on the form it says 'bring and share lunch' anyone got any ideas what this is likely to mean??? Don't want to get it wrong and be the odd one out :haha:


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls, hope you are all well. Sorry for the lack of personals but I'm on my phone in the hospital having my GTT. The blood tests are fine but I hated the lucozade. Poor Simba is going mad! I feel shaky and weak. Need my coco pops! Will catch up later x x


----------



## Dolly.

Morning everyone :)
Hope you are feeling better soon babythinkpink

Oooh is there a september stars group on facebook? Could someone send me the link so I can join?? xxx


----------



## SisterRose

https://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/group.php?gid=112426935470138&ref=ts

:)


----------



## Dolly.

Thankyou, I'm Hannah Allen on there...profile pic is of me and bump in a pink dress


----------



## Louise3512uk

Well I'm back from the hospital, saw the consultant haematologist who wanted a looooooooooong family history of clotting and pulmonary embolism.... she then looked on the computer screen for my results and they weren't there!!! It was looking like they had ticked the 'wrong box' on the form, even though I went to see the consultant obstetrician especially for that condition because of my Dad having it!! GGRRRRRR!! I asked her to phone up though, which she did, and they DID have my results after all and I'm happy to say it came back negative!! Which means I don't have the prothrombin gene mutation, so won't need 6 weeks of injections after giving birth etc which can only be a good thing... it also means that there's no chance that Lilia will have it, or any other children I might have, so I'm over the moon :)

Now just got to wait till 4pm to see the doctor about my little friends!!!! I had a cry to myself last night while hubby was out at a dining out (which I was supposed to go to but couldn't face it after my discovery!) but then he came home and told me the news that one of his oldest friends was blown up in Afghanistan yesterday which put everything straight back into perspective for me. He was in surgery last night, lost both his legs apparently, fingers crossed he pulls through. It's put a big downer on the camp here though as he is ex 9 sqn (this is their base), loads of the lads know him, and he was doing the same job there that Wayne will be doing when he goes :( Horrible horrible horrible..

Anyway sorry to put a downer on everything!! 
Carley good luck for tomorrow! Enjoy it! I hadn't thought about having a colonic... it might help me feel a bit 'cleaner'!!
Drazic, hope your test goes ok!

Hi everyone else!! x


----------



## Mrs_N

fantastic news from the consultant louise! :happydance: 
fingers crossed for your dh's friend :hugs:

drazic good luck with the test! I'm so glad I don't have to have it!


----------



## becs0375

Louise thats brilliant news, hope that lad pulls through. They do amazing things in hospital xx 

Carley, on the names thing, I think when you see your little one a name will just come to you! Good luck for the scan x

Drea fx'd for DH's interview x

Drazic hope all goes weill with GTT, I am still waiting on my results. It was nearly 2 weeks ago so figured of anything was wrong I would of been told by now!!

OMG I am roasting, just went into town and got some bits, its so muggy out there! Think I need another shower to cool down!


----------



## apaton

louise glad u gt great results and hope u get something for your little friends :hugs: sorry bout your hubbys friend hope he pulls through they guys are heros :flower:


carley have fun at your scan :wohoo:

drea fingers crossed for hubby :hugs:

drazic hope all goes well with your test :flower:

well im an emotional wreck today, dont know if you remember my uncle passed from cancer in march well today we where going to scatter his ashes on a beautiful hill where his brothers ashes are, i couldnt go im soo hormonal and keep crying , i miss him soo much and he treated me like a daughter :( on the other hand we put in a offer on the house we wanted im just sitting waiting to see if fits been accepted so hopefully we get it .

sorry for selfish post hope every1 else is well x


----------



## becs0375

Apaton :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope your offer gets accepted xxx Be a weight off your mind x


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: :hugs: apaton, hope you get the house


----------



## Fish&Chips

Louise that's great news on your results and roll on 4pm! 

Apaton, I'm so sorry hun :hugs: hope it gets easier soon for you.

Thanks everyone about the name. I'm more worried about the two names together but I think we're now pretty set.

I had a MW appointment today and she couldn't feel the baby's spine so found it hard to tell where he's lying. She thinks his spine is against mine with his head down so all the kicks are out front which makes sense. According to my fundal height, the baby could now weigh 4.12lbs!!!! agghhh!! She said it could be water though so it'll be interesting to see what the say at my scan a week on Monday.

xx


----------



## becs0375

Bloomin heck F&C!!! Hopefully its water!! 

Just done a massive pile of ironing, Hope has loads of clothes but I still need to get some more!!! Any excuse! Its mostly vests and sleepsuits that I need to get!


----------



## apaton

fish and chips big baby thats a great weight, i love the name too :cloud9: :thumbup:

thanx for all the :hugs: ladies he must be looking down on us , its his birthday today and we just got our offer accepted wooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooo :wohoo::wohoo: xxxx


----------



## Blob

Apaton :hugs:


----------



## ladykara

Lilia, sorry to hear about your scan, as said before i would complain, you paid a lot of money for a service which was not up to scratch.xx 

Welcome Amy, im due between 23rd and 26th Sept depending on which scan EDD i was given !! xx

How come some people are having their babies next month? have we got some September mummies being induced early? Or am i missing something? or is it some may come early naturally.. I have almost 3 months left !!!! 

louise, i hope your problem is sorted soon, babe, but really pleased to hear about your good news, you must be a total mix of emotions at the moment xx


----------



## Carley22

thats brilliant news apaton !!!! hehe new baby new house - new life!!! EXCITING!!


----------



## becs0375

Thats fantastic news Apaton!!!!!!! So pleased for you!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

ladykara, some of the stars are imposters and actually due in August!! lol Having said that I'm sure there will be quite a few of us due in Sept giving birth a bit early so there could be quite a few August babies. x


----------



## apaton

imposters :haha: x


----------



## Fish&Chips

apaton said:


> imposters :haha: x

He he!!

Congrats on your offer being accepted!!!


----------



## apaton

thank u my head is spinning phone calls all day lol x


----------



## becs0375

LMAO imposters!!!!!! Wonder how many of us will give birth in August?!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Part of me wants the baby in August but another part is wanting it to hang on for the new school year.


----------



## becs0375

Thats how I feel, I would rather her be the eldest than the youngest!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Me too.. although dh put a positive spin on it saying that we would save a whole year of child care costs if he's born in August!


----------



## SRTBaby

Fish&Chips said:


> I had a MW appointment today and she couldn't feel the baby's spine so found it hard to tell where he's lying. She thinks his spine is against mine with his head down so all the kicks are out front which makes sense. *According to my fundal height, the baby could now weigh 4.12lbs!!!! *agghhh!! She said it could be water though so it'll be interesting to see what the say at my scan a week on Monday.
> 
> xx

I am not the only one measuring big, the doctor measure me everything is on point, gained 9 kilo's so far hope it slows down. He then did my Fundal height and at 29w4d i was measuring 31.5 which he said was too big, i go back in 2 weeks if i am still measuring big i will get a scan, he estimated baby could be *over 3.5lb*, not sure if that is normal or too big:dohh:.


----------



## becs0375

Haha!! Thats soo a mans attitude!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

SRTbaby, I would say 3.5lbs is about right for 30 weeks?? All the updates seem to say so. My MW also told me that 2cms either way on the fundal measurement is absoloutely fine as it's not an exact science. According to her your measurement is spot on. x


----------



## apaton

i want a september baby , my new house needs work done ! lol x


----------



## becs0375

Keep your legs crossed then Apaton!!!!!!


----------



## apaton

i should have thought of that last november :haha: :rofl: x


----------



## becs0375

Oh yes!!! It was cold then!! 

My excuse is that hubby had been away for 7 and a bit months!!


----------



## apaton

i was in tenerife and got engaged round about the night i conceived :haha: x


----------



## becs0375

Amazing what the effects of alcohol can be!!!


----------



## drea2904

Apaton :wohoo: :wohoo: for your house!! fantastic news:)

We will prob have September Star babies in Aug,Sept & Oct!!!


----------



## drea2904

becs0375 said:


> Amazing what the effects of alcohol can be!!!

tell me about it I got drunk on Christmas Eve while wee man was at pantomime with his gran, I blame her lol.......


----------



## MrsJ08

Sorry ladies you have done far too much nattering for me to catch up properly today.

Apaton - great news about your house
Louise - great news about your results. Very sorry to hear about your husbands friend.
Drea - lovely pictures
F&C - lovely name. We chose our name after the 20 week scan but I am absolutely sworn to secrecy. Just hope it suits the baby when it comes.
Carley - good luck with your scan tomorrow.

I'm really sorry as I know I have forgotten people but I'm too tired to go back through the last 10 pages.

We have been to visit my DH's Uncle today in Henley and he took us out for a lovely lunch. I had a main course and dessert and it was lovely. I nearly fell asleep on the way back in the car. I'm struggling not to have an afternoon snooze these days. 

I'm off to an NCT sale tomorrow and my lovely husband has now agreed to come with me. I thought he was going to dig his heals in and refuse but it seems he has relented, I did promise to make him a bacon and egg sandwich for breakfast and I think that may have helped oil the wheels.

I'm going to try and get some house related things done this weekend because I've started to worry that the baby could come early. (Both my brother and I were 2 weeks early and so was my DH) so I want to try and get everything done by 37 weeks. The problem is we have my SD for the first three weeks of the summer holidays and I think it's going to be hard to get things done with her here. So in reality we need to get most things done by the end of July because once she has gone home we will only have two weeks left of August. I think by that point I'm only going to be wanting to do things like set up the crib and pram. I need to try and motivate DH to finish our bathroom as that is the biggest thing that is left to do. We need to get rid of two pieces of furniture so if nothing else I want to get them photographed and listed on Gumtree. The sooner they are gone the sooner we can get on with the more minor things. 

On the subject of conception I blame my little brother, if he hadn't have ended up moving back to my Mum's the week before Christmas we would have been staying there. I'm certain that if that had been the case we wouldn't have been DTD! Instead we ended up spending Christmas home alone!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend

x


----------



## berticles21

I know it's a bit late, but can I join September stars:flower:

I'm Jo, expecting my 1st baby due 20th September - a little boy:happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hey ladies, I'M BACK!!!
After an inpromptu holiday- booked on sunday, went on monday! I am home and I can finally say I am due next month!!!!
We had a lovely time and bubba seemed to enjoy it too with all the kicks and wriggles he has given me. I feel refreshed and very happy.
My pics are on FB if any of you are interested, well some of the few hundred we took anyways!!! lol

I hope all you lovely ladies are well. It really feels like the final hurdle now. xx

I just can't catch up with a weeks worth of chatting, sorry girls. With everyone moved over there are so many posts to read and I'd be here all night! ;-0 X

OMG....I moved up a box...Woo Hoo...only one to go! x


----------



## Jellycat

Welcome Betircles :wave:

Well sorry haven't been on recently

Apaton - Great news on the house!

I've only popped on quickly so hope to catch up later.

Had my GTT Wed and came back fine - relief, however i'm anemic which explains why i've been so tired Need to pick up some pills with the doc

Will pop back later, hope everyones okxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: berticles21! Welcome back Teeny Weeny!


----------



## SisterRose

:wave: berticles!

Welcome back Teeny Weeny! congrats on moving up a box.

Apaton - Good news on the house :happydance:

Jellycat - Glad your GTT went well but booo for anaemia, I have a slight bit of anaemia too!


I read a thread on here a second ago, someone saying that they don't get kicks over the last few days and their movements feel like a snake moving slowly inside and pushing out a bit now and she's 32 weeks! that's what my baby movements feel like now, I don't get many kicks but lots of rolling where i can see my stomach move in a lump across palces and bits popping out. I really think I'm gonna have a huge baby! Anyone else around 29 weeks have movements more like this?

Also - sometimes when she moves my stomach just shakes and it feels like shaking is this normal too? :S


----------



## Fish&Chips

That sounds like my movement Bekklez. I hardly get kicks anymore just lots of rolls and pressure where he's pushing out.


----------



## Snoozie

Hi, sorry lurking, I'm trying to read the posts, soooo many, kids won't give me two mins to reply.xxx

Hope all mums and bumps are well.xxx


----------



## berticles21

Hello everyone!
Yeah I'm having more 'rolling' movements than kicks now it feels really strange! My belly goes really hard in places now, I'm taking it it must be where Dinosaur is laid!

I had my bloods taken yesterday, just waiting to see if everything's ok with the iron count:thumbup:


----------



## limpetsmum

Helloooooooooo
I think i got lost but have found my way back heehee. How is everyone? Have i missed anything major?
My apologies for my absence, i have been so knackered with work & tending to my lovely garden it seemed such a shame to be stuck online indoors :blush:
Not much new happening my end, usual crap really! My feet hurt like hell & when i mentioned it to the midwife they had me in to check me over, seems i have signs of early pre eclampsia but as it is only very mild they are going to monitor me for a while & see how i get on :shrug:
My bump seems huge! It doesn't help when i get reminded verbally every day by friends, professionals & strangers how big i am. They nearly die of shock when i tell them i have another 9 weeks to go! Nice!
I'm on count down for finishing work (it's such a struggle for me now) they are letting me wear my crocs (which are banned throughout the NHS nationwide) but i told them it was crocs or a sick note as i can't get anything else on my damn hoofs. Which brings about a problem for sunday - it's my friends son & daughters christening for which i have a gorgeous dress to wear with.......yes that's right........crocs :dohh: not quite the glamourous pregnancy look i was going for :haha:
My cat seems to feel he has to provide for me all of a sudden.......only the mice are still alive :growlmad: i have a 'pet' mouse in my kitchen now which gets killed & replaced every few days :dohh: (and they expect me to keep my blood pressure down how?)
On a good note i did my 1st lot of baby washing last weekend, my like looked so adorable with what seemed like millions of baby grows & vests on it (i even took photo's heehee) although i realised i'm gonna need more pegs lol.
Well, i think that's me in a nutshell. I'm off to reduce my cankles again, later ladies xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Here are 3 bump pics from my hols....31+2.....xx


----------



## Krakir

Could i be added for september 14th? :D (and its a girl)


----------



## limpetsmum

awesome bump picture teeny & welcome krakir :thumbup:


----------



## FirstBean

My babies movements also feel like rolling no kicks just rolling


----------



## Mrs_N

F&C 4.12lbs? wow that's a very accurate estimate lol! 
apaton congrats on the house, fab news! 
welcome jo! :wave: and krakir! :wave:
glad you had a lovely time teeny weeny, fab pics!
jellycat good news on the gtt
bekklez I get quite a few rolling movements too

well I have overdone it today
ended up defrosting the freezer - didn't really have a choice since when I went to get something out at lunchtime the door was not shut properly and everything had half defrosted already. since it was on my to-do list I kind of had to! think I'm going to feel it tonight and tomorrow :(


----------



## babythinkpink

Well hi all, quick catch up and saying bye for a week!

Teeny, have to say, gorgeous pics, and you have more than 3 outfits you can fit into, more than me:haha: You look beautiful, what lovely preggy pics xx

Apaton, something very heart warming about your offer being accepted and the birthday being the same day, someone is certainly looking over you:hugs:

Welcome to berticles and krakir :hi:

Louise, sorry to hear about your husbands friend, so awful, it is so scary as we all know someone out there and every time i hear the news of yet another death I take a breath in the hope that i won't recognise a name:nope: Hopefully he will make a good recovery:hugs:

Limpetsmum, welcome back:haha: Glad things are good, usual crap is good it means nothing major to report which is only good news! 
I am pretty big but everyone keeps saying how long and when i say 11 weeks they say 'omg', ...oh bugger off, its me carrying the baby and i am happy for him/her to be there at least another 10 weeks yet thanks! I am wondering however what clothes will actually fit by then, but not too bothered, the childrens new school is so close i could almost get away with pj's!! Anyway i have very smart maternity jim jams! :hugs:

My movements are stretches, a few boots but mainly stretches and rolls, the odd knee or something going across the bump, generally out of the bladder now but as soon as i say that i will get them again, but they were the most uncomfortable, been replaced with acid indigestion! 
I conceived new year, so i suppose i could blame alcohol or festivities but the truth is we had been trying for months, dh's back went into spasm and i was not going to waste being fertile so the :spermy: syringe was used! we did manage a few times b4 i ovulated so i like to think it was then we conceived!! :blush:

Well everyone, I am off now, bags packed, and everyone else's, hamster at hamster sitter's, hedgehogs being fed by same neighbour for us, house tidy(ish) and done all i can do now so just hope i am leaving nothing major behind! 

Have a great week everyone, see you next week:hi:


----------



## Mrs_N

have fun babythinkpink!


----------



## Mrs_N

oh, also meant to say on the due dates thing - over 30 July babies have already arrived so I reckon we'll have quite a few August babies! 
Personally I reckon chances are I'll end up being October!


----------



## Sarahkka

A quick hi from me!
Very very sore pelvic girdle and back today. I may have done too much dancing at the Canada Day concert yesterday! :blush:
Off to price and maybe buy some yarn for all the knitting urges. Lilia - it's quite easy to learn knitting and so relaxing and fun once you start.
Oh, I joined the FB group. I'm Sarah M. Smith.
Welcome to all the newbies!
Apaton - congrats on the house! :)
I can't remember much else... oh yes, wanted to say that I recommend a high degree of scepticism when it comes to these baby size/weight guesstimates. Even the ultrasounds have a margin of error of 1.5 lbs in either direction. Don't let any of it scare you. Especially when it's being based off fundal height.


----------



## becs0375

Welcome to 3rd tri ladies!!

Glad you had a good break Teeny and lovely pics x

We went out for tea as I really could not be arsed to cook, far too hot for all that!! Ian is off on Monday for 2 weeks, I wanna get my new dress for the mess do then! I haven't really seen anything I really like!!


----------



## Asher

Hey everyone I'm gonna make it a quickie tonight! How much chatting gets done every day!! I miss so much!

Teeny your hol pics are gorgeous! You look so lovely!
Apaton so chuffed for you about the house! That's great news.

See and now I am stuck, baby brain strikes again.....

We are all third tri now, wow! I reckon the next few weeks will fly by!

We picked the car up, it's gorgeous, anyone who is friends with me on FB (I'm Claire Ashton if you're not!) will see I uploaded a mobile pic of it cos I am so chuffed with it.....
Also, I picked up my ebay bargains, and they are unbelievable. Got them all washed and ironed, even though they didn't need it, and tried them all on. Every single one fits, I am so pleased, they will all be fab for hols.

Right, nighty night. Am off to bed, hopefully will get time for a proper catch up tomorrow inbetween packing! Night all. xxx


----------



## Zo23

Hey everyone...
Am I the only one thats been asked if I'm about ready to pop? I didn't even think I was that big....


----------



## Sarahkka

Zo23 said:


> Hey everyone...
> Am I the only one thats been asked if I'm about ready to pop? I didn't even think I was that big....

Nope. I practically have people putting pots of water on to boil and tearing up rags when they see me.
And when I tell them that I have a solid 12 weeks to go, they look astonished, then mildly horrified, then pitying. :nope:

I am bigger than I was with Simon, but come on. It's not like I need a forklift to get around or anything. Although, I just might find one handy by September.


----------



## Asher

Ha ha I too have had the "is it due today?" type comments. On the other hand, my mum and dad have just come back from 2 weeks away on their hols, and she said she doesn't think I've got much bigger since they left!

Selfishly....30 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## apaton

happy 30 weeks asher :dance: enjoy ure hols:yipee:

woman in bank asked me yesterday asked if i was about to pop, i said nope another 8 weeks lol :haha:

happy 32 weeks to people due 28th august ( im doing that so i dont miss any1 with my baby brain :dohh:)
:wohoo:

welcome to new ladies :wave:

we got written confirmation of our offer been accepted and the property has been removed from the market ( we havent even been inside the house ) :haha: its all fine in the survey and ive peeked in the windows :rofl:

hope every1 is well and has a nice day and all the ladies going on hols enjoy :flower: x


----------



## Asher

Fab news about the house Apaton! Really really pleased for you. xxx


----------



## genies girl

Have a great hol Asher!

I got asked on the bus the other day when i was due when i said september she said wow how many babies are you having..... luckily i can say two. but i am officially a whale :)
I need to start looking into things to do when i finish work to keep me moving x


----------



## Mrs_N

I keep getting those looks too when I say we've still got 3 months to go. I might start saying 2 months now I think, even though it's still 12 weeks lol!


----------



## Drazic<3

Happy 30 weeks Asher! 

I keep being asked if I am ready to pop too, then people look at you with a mix of pity and horror when you say no!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hmmm, here I am being all proud that people are starting to notice I'm pregnant, and everyone else is being asked if they are about to pop!!!! 

Sorry for lack of personals, I was just wanting to let you know that things will be sent today for Amy, sorry it has taken so so long!! 

ALso, for one of our wedding presents last year we got a 3 course meal for 2 at the ritz in london, it's a pre-theatre dinner so between 5pm-7.30pm I think, for any evening, we are not going to be able to use it as it is only valid till the 1st of August and with my work and Wayne being away and then having my step sons, we won't have the chance. Is anyone interested in it? I looked online and the price of the package was £104 but we'd take offers if anyone is interested, pm me xx

Have a lovely Saturday all, I'm off into Ipswich to find something to wear for my ball! x


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! I feel huge but when people ask how far I am they say I don't look any where near that far. I personally disagree as I feel like I swallowed a beach ball. 
Is anyone having frequent contractions? I started having some yesterday around 5pm and kept having them on and off all night. DH kept asking if we needed to go to the ER but I don't want to be one of those people who panic and go in for nothing. Anyone experiencing this?


----------



## becs0375

Might be worth gettig it checked out Kel!!

Happy 30 weeks Asher, have a fab hol xx

We had another antenatal class this morning, went well! Just nice to meet other couples in the same position!! Just been for a lovely walk and had an ice cream!! So glad its a bit cooler today!!


----------



## Blob

Happy 30 weeks Asher...have a good holiday!

:yipee: Apaton thats amazing!!!

I just keep getting told how small i am :lol: then i try and say i feel huge as i didnt really have much of a bump last time :dohh: My bump looks SO different when baby is lying the right way around though :wacko:

Kel i think i might ask something...are they for definate contractions of BHs? Because sometimes my BHs get quite close and are happeneing all the time?


----------



## Louise3512uk

Kel I have periods where I have loads of BHsand then I'll go a while without any... at the moment I have them all the time when I'm in the car, any time I lie down and every time I get up off the toilet!!

If you are worried, ask though, it won't hurt and it's better to panic over nothing than not go in and it be something that needs sorting :)


----------



## NurseKel

Thanks girls for your responses. I never had BH with my DD but I have had some this time. My first ones were very infrequent maybe once or twice a day. Yesterday evening was horrible and lasted into the night. I have only had a few today but I just feel nauseated and everytime the baby moves it literally hurts. I just don't know. I am thinking I am going to call my OB in a little while and just see what they say. 
Sometimes I feel lost even though this is not my first pregnancy.


----------



## Blob

Yea i get them most if i'm in the car or if i get up too fast :dohh:

I would call just to find out :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

I just spent ages writing a reply and it has disappeared :cry: I haven't got the energy to write it all over again ladies sorry. Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## Louise3512uk

OH MY WORD!!! What is it with animals?!

We were woken by a poorly dog at 4am this morning, and hubby and I had to do a bit of 'cleaning up'..... hubby has now gone away for a week or so, dog has been 'poorly' again and now the cat has come in and thrown up all over! Are they in it together do you think?! It's too HOT to be cleaning this stuff up!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

OK ladies, what are your thoughts on this: https://www.interflora.co.uk/catalog/product.xml?product_id=2217170;category_id=4

and this:https://www.starregistry.co.uk/starname-gifts.html (classic gift pack)

Thoughts?


----------



## Louise3512uk

Actually not that star one.....


----------



## Jellycat

Louise, Perfect choice... on FB she says her house needs some fresh flowers. I'm happy with that choice xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls!

Happy 32 weeks to me, apaton and blob... and if there is anyone else I've forgotten I'm sorry lol

Happy 30 weeks Asher!

LOL @ Imposters! Can't get rid of us lol Well we spent the first 12 weeks as September stars so that's how we stayed. I didn't like it in the august thread lol I reckon she'll hold on til September anyway.

F&C at my scan 31+4 baby weighed 4.4lb. He said that was within normal ranges, so I'm not too worried. I found this chart thing on baby centre though and it seems baby Holly is a bit heavier than she should be lol Hope I'm not in for a massive baby! https://www.babycenter.com/average-fetal-length-weight-chart

Teeny, glad you had a lovely holiday and I love your pics. You look so glam!

:wave: limpetsmum was wondering how you were! my cat is the same, keeps bringing me little mice and birds lol

My bump seems huge as well and I am also constantly being reminded of it. A lady in mothercare said I looked just about ready to pop and nearly fainted when I said I had til 28th August lol I didn't think I was that big but others seem to think otherwise!

Welcome Krakir and berticles :flower:

Have a lovely time babythinkpink and Asher!

Apaton that's great news about your house!! :happydance:


NurseKel I've been getting a lot of BH this last couple of days, not painful just uncomfy and some stop me in my tracks. I find they go if I lie down and put my feet up for a bit. If they're painful and they won't let up though then I'd get it checked out hun just to be on the safe side.

Louise, thanks again for sorting the Amy bits for us :flower: I love both links x

Well I've been busy today! Matt and I went and got the last of the baby stuff today! We wanted to finish off getting everything before I finished work next week, while I can still afford it (yyaaaaaaaayyy I can't believe I have one more week at work then I can finish!!!) We spent up and then I spent 2 hours sorting out the nursery so we're all set now! Now all we need is a baby to put in it *looks at watch* lol I still need to wash the clothes and everything, but I sorted through to see how much we had and I can't believe how many clothes she has already!! Like mother like daughter lol

Here is my 32 week bump pic taken this morning, what do you think girls? 

xx
 



Attached Files:







32 week bump.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Louise3512uk

Ok girls it's all done and ordered and sorted. She will receive the flowers on Monday and the naming the star stuff in the next 7-10 days. I went for a delux package on the star gift, so that and the flowers came to £100 which I am happy with! I hope she likes them!

Emzy, lovely bumpage!


----------



## Drazic<3

Kel, I don't think I am getting any BH, but I heard second time it's common to get more. Probably best to get checked rather than stress though! :hugs:

Talking of ailments, is anyone getting round ligament pains again? I think that is what they are. All across the underneith of my bump aches so much, it's tight and sore too. Anyone else got or had similar?


----------



## Boony

I went to waddington air show today, I am absolutely knackered now, I have hayfever too so really am not feeling too good and hubby isnt giving me much sympathy!!!

Just managed to get my toddler to bed so I'm going to get into bed and watch a film before i fall asleep lol 

Sorry for no personals will catch up properly tomorrow.

Hope your all ok


----------



## Asher

Lovely bumpage Emzy! You look fab! I can't believe the three of you are at 32 weeks already! These babies are due very soon now! 

Drazic I get that feeling under my bump. I think it's just the weight of the baby in my case? Not sure though. Is it a skin stretching type feeling? I am also getting lots of BHs, especially when I am active during the day. Eeeek.

Louise those ideas for Amy are gorgeous, I'm sure she'll love them, and it's nice to be able to send some love to her, Ian and Caitlyn. 

Thanks for all the hols and 30 weeks wishes! I am all packed pretty much, it's been a mad old day. We took the boys to Toys r us to get a toy each for their hols, and they are now together in one bed, very tired, playing with their toys. One doggy has gone to his holiday home and the other will be going very soon, so then I will feel as though we're going away! Yay!


----------



## Mrs_N

Emzy your bump looks fab! 
I can't believe some of you girls are 32 weeks already!

I don't think I've had any Braxton Hicks yet :huh:


----------



## Kaz1977

Hi everyone

I've finally started buying bits for the baby (this is #2 so don't need much). So far have only bought a cardigan (I never had one with DS but he was really cold when he was born and I had to borrow one from the hospital - I felt an awful mother) and a chest of drawers - but it's a start.

Posted my HIP form yesterday and will be buying a few more bits with that. Need a new baby monitor and steriliser as my others were inherited and have bitten the dust!

Is everyone else really organised? I know I'm a late september star and others are in their 30's already.

:hugs:

P.S. I'm having lots of BH this time - not exactly sore but quite uncomfortable, especially when I do anything vaguely energetic.


----------



## becs0375

They are fab Louise xxx

Emzy lovely bump, well done on getting everything!!

Drazic I am getting stretching pains which I have put down to ligament pains!! 

We have had a lovely day, just relaxing! Went for a lovely walk earlier!! Now watching some tv before going to bed!!


----------



## Carley22

Emzy sexy bump lady!!!!

IVE BEEN FOR MY 4D SCAN - it was wonderful, i didnt expect it to be that amazing but im sooo happy. And im still team yellow which i am proud of !! such a happy little camper.... i ate some chocolate half way through and as soon as i swallowed the first bite baby did this massive adorable smile!! 

ill upload some pics tomorrow.

Sorry about the selfish post, but ive read too much and its late and i cant remember anything ... oh apart from Louise that gift is perfect for amy... i love it.


----------



## Asher

Go Carley!! Well done you for staying team yellow! Am so glad your scan went well! :hugs:

Well, we're off to Wales, maybe catch you later if the wifi works!! xx


----------



## Blob

Yaaay glad the scan went well :) I LOVED my 4D scan it was amazing!!

I havent really done anything for this baby yet...i have bought things just not sorted anything...its all shoved in a bag :rofl:

Going to start decorating the nursery on Friday, has anyone finished theirs???


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks girls! I'm always super organised and hubby is the same. When we got married last year, we did it with 6 months notice and everything was done within 4 lol Problem is, I always get everything done so quickly that I get bored as there is noting to do now!

Blob, our nursery is done now (no surprises there lol) and I sorted the last bits out in there yesterday. The only thing I have left to do is wash all the clothes and the bedding. I put the bedding in the cot when we got it at 20 something weeks just to see how it looks but it seems as though the cat has taken a shine to it as it's covered in cat hair! lol I'm looking forward to washing it all nearer my due date!

I had a dreadful nights sleep last night!! I needed a wee literally every hour and I just couldn't get comfy as my hips are sooo sore! I really need a decent nights sleep!

Hope you're all ok today girls xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Argh!
Pregnancy insomnia strikes again!!
It's 5 am and I have already been awake for at least two hours.
I finally just gave up and got up to do something other than stare at the ceiling and get frustrated about not sleeping.
:dohh:
What a cruel joke. Just when your body desperately needs sleep, you wind up wide awake and utterly exhausted. 

Our nursery will be a shared room for both boys, and I don't have it finished yet. Furniture is in place, but I haven't dealt with bedding, clothes, or any of the washing. My clever mother is making a couple of lovely quilts (one for each boy's bed) from some Eric Carle animal fabrics. Those should be ready when baby gets here, but I'm not all that fussed if they aren't. Baby won't really be sleeping in the nursery all that much anyway. Not for awhile at least.

Okay, debating whether or not to try going back to bed.
I am going to be so freaking tired today. :(


----------



## drea2904

Hi all, hope we are all doing ok:) Im ok, just really sore, lethargic and p**sed off lol so ill not go there!!!

Louise thank you so much for organising the gifts, Im so glad we can give Amy something so lovely from us stars.

Apaton super massive congrats on house again, must feel good:)

kel hope your doing ok today:)

carley well done on staying team yellow! How amazing is the scan tho! Im in awe of my wee baby:cloud9:

Emzy, loving that bump and how great you only have 1 week of work left!! you are one organised lady:)

sarahkka, totally with you the sleeping is getting to me now, Im awake, then up then back ohh I really need a proper good sleep....not sure that will happen any time soon or in future lol.

Blob, I am so the same, is it because its our second baby? I have soo much to do and just not done it or even started getting the motivation to do it! I need to get my but in gear!

Hope I havent forgot too many people, heads all mush, not a very nice day here so I forsee a pj day all day. Hope all who are going/are on holiday have a fabby time.xx


----------



## Blob

Drea i was the same with Tabs i did her room at 39 weeks :rofl: She was born like the day after :shock: I'm just doing it little by little this time...i think its more because i want things to do? I dont want to be washing the clothes over and over cos i'm bored waiting :nope:

Emzy i was the same with my wedding...i canceled one in August then decided in November i wanted to get married in the north somewhere, found a hotel in a day and booked it that week :lol: We got married in Feb and i was finished everything in Jan :wacko: I'm NOT an organised person though....

Emzy photos!!!! I LOVE seeing nursery pictures!! :)


----------



## lilbumpblue

Afternoon everyone, we havent started our nursery yet long story but il try to cut it short...were going to buy a new house but have now decided to stay where we r until LO is born and settled into a routine and is older...so we have ordered a new sofa to make room for him lol. Our spare room is currently the DF's 'xbox room' so we are going to move that to the living room...pfft! DF is a joiner so iv given him the job of asking his boss' Son at work to cut us the letters J a m e s out of wood on the CNC so i can paint and decorate them and he can hang them on the wall in the baby's room as a decoration! :o) x


----------



## Louise3512uk

GOOD MORNING!!! Had a very dozy morning so far, enjoying having the bed to myself!!

I NEED to eat peaches today, I literally can't stop thinking about the taste of peaches mmmmmm so I think that's me taking a drive to the supermarket to get some, otherwise I will drive myself crazy!

Oh.... and.. Happy 31 weeks to me!

Sorry for extremely selfish post! x


----------



## becs0375

Happy 31 weeks Louise!!! All I keep eating is fruit, luckily my Mum owns a fruit and veg shop!!!

Carley so glad the scan went well, its so amazing!!

Sorry you ladies are sore and suffering with hips etc, I think I have been really lucky so far and haven't been in pain or anything!

Had a lovely morning out at a medieval fayre, then had some lunch! Ian is just getting his last few bits together before he goes away in the morning!! 2 weeks of the bed to myself, can't wait!!! I do love him but in all honesty I couldn't imagine him having a 9-5 job, I like my own space!! Maybe thats why we never fall out as we don't see each other enough?!! Its a lovely breeze today, so welcoming!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ahhh I wrote a big reply and now it's gone! Anyway :hi: from me!!

Louise thanks for sorting the presents out. I am sure she will love them. xx


----------



## NurseKel

Good afternoon ladies! It sounds like everything is going well for all with the exception of the insomnia and ligament pain. I wanted to give you all a quick update. I went into the hospital last night as I was continuing to have contractions and pain. I apparently have what they call an ''irritable uterus." I had contractions that were about a minute apart while on the monitor. They gave me some Brethine that temporarily stopped the contractions but they have told me I will continue to have them. I am 1 cm dialated with the baby sitting extremely low and they have told me to begin planning for bedrest and that I need to make it at least 8 more weeks. I just can't imagine how this is all going to work out. I have to work b/c financially we can't make it if I don't. Hopefully I can arrange something with my job after the holiday.
Hope all is well with the rest of you ladies. Talk soon.


----------



## LittleAurora

hey girls...hows it all going?
I have had a horrible vomiting bug that the kids brought home from school :( horrid!!

well here is my 31 week bump what do you think is there a girl or boy in there???

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0020-1-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0018-1-1.jpg


----------



## Louise3512uk

LittleA I think it might be a girly bump!

Nursekel :hugs: hope you're feeling ok, if they tell you to put your feet up then you really should do, at least 8 weeks more cooking for the little one!

I went to tesco and had a bit of a fruit frenzy, unfortunately I had a peach as soon as I got home and it was really disappointing :( I had been looking forward to it all day, I think I must have expected too much!


----------



## LittleAurora

Oh I hate that!! When im craving something and it just doesnt measure up!!


----------



## SRTBaby

LittleAurora said:


> hey girls...hows it all going?
> I have had a horrible vomiting bug that the kids brought home from school :( horrid!!
> well here is my 31 week bump what do you think is there a girl or boy in there???
> 
> 
> _*Looks like my boy bump!*_


----------



## NurseKel

Awww Louise, I'm sorry hun. I know how that disappointment is. You get all geared up and can just taste what you're craving then....it's just not that good or not what you wanted. I bought peaches last week and they were good but the heartburn that followed was not good at all. LOL
Nice bump Aurora!


----------



## Mrs_N

I reckon boy bump LittleA - fab photos! 
:hugs: NurseKel, if bedrest is the advice then bedrest it'll have to be!
Carley glad your scan went well!
Aw Louise sorry your peach didn't live up to expectations lol!

We've been to our first antenatal class today, which was 10-4. It was a fab day, we both really enjoyed it :thumbup:


----------



## Blob

:rofl: I had that last time with doughnuts Louise, i was SO wanting one drove 10 mins to get one and then threw up after eating it :dohh: Also happy 31 weeks :wohoo: 

SRTbaby i cant see your bump :wacko:

Gorgeous bump little A i think boy :D


----------



## Louise3512uk

Nursekel if I'd have known about this heartburn I certainly wouldn't have got so excited about the bloody peach!! I woke up in the night with awful heartburn too, shame as I've had a few weeks with very little... I had LOADS in the second trimester! Looks like I'm back on the man milk/gaviscon then.....

Mrs N glad you enjoyed your class! Mine is one like yours, an all day one rather than a few evenings.... what did you talk about?


----------



## YoungMummy18

How's all the september bumps and mummies doing???

I can't believe I have 11 weeks and 4 days left before my little girl should be here!!!

Time to start getting organized :)

How's everyone's organization???


xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Awww poor you nursekel!! Hope it all turns out well for you :)

Aurora i think boy bump too! :)


----------



## Mrs_N

my heartburn was also really bad middle of the second trimester, then eased off but has started to come back now. I have bottles of Gaviscon by my bed, in the lounge, in my bag, in the kitchen :haha:

Louise ours is actually 3 sessions - Sunday, Wednesday, Saturday, so we didn't cover everything but today we talked about: 
Introductions, anatomy & how a birth happens, antenatal appointments (pre-eclamsia, obstetric cholestasis, gestational diabetes & baby's position), coping mechanisms for early labour, when to contact midwife/unit, signs of early labour, ways to help baby into the optimum position, breathing techniques, massage, communication & birth plans, a little on delivery positions & water births.


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: youngmummy18. I'm good thanks hun.. how are you doing?

Nursekel, hope you are ok. I'm sure it will work out financially and unfortunately you just have to do what you have to do for your LO. Big hugs. x


----------



## Blob

I'm getting bad heartburn this time too :hissy: Think its cos baby is lying funny.


----------



## genies girl

Nursekel, its not easy is it but hopefully you will find a way to rest more.

Little A im going to say girly bump!

Ive had a day of shopping this morning got a new maxi dress, and two new tops, it feels so nice to have new things after months of stretching out old clothes. cant really afford them but ill make the most.
had mcdonalds for lunch very naughty!


----------



## xemmax

ladies, can someone point me in the right direction please? i tried to join the fb group yesterday, just wanted to let someone know i am a sept star and not a random stalker :winkwink: xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

mamabird set up that group i think! :) x


----------



## opticalillus5

Fab bump little A - I think boy! 

Thanks so much for sorting out Amy's gift Louise. I too have been having awful heartburn, although thankfully it's not as bad (yet) as it was with DD. Watch this - i'll have jinxed myself now. 

:hugs: nursekel... Fx bubs stays put for a bit longer! 

My baby is really uncomfortable at the moment... it keeps kicking me in a really, really tender spot just above my ribs on the left and it REALLY hurts. It's like it's a nerve or something. Anyone else getting the same? 

We've begun to decorate baby's room today, although it was only the first coat and there's loads to do... we need to convert some shelves into a built-in wardrobe and i'm starting to get a little panicky with it all! That said, I do seem to have more than I thought I did when I was clearing the room out... I guess it's just because I feel huge now, and although I thought bubs would be late, not i'm not so sure. 

I'm not even beginning to think about all the laundry before bubs is born. When do we do that? 

Also, when do we get our next bounty pack? I know we get an emma's diary at 27 weeks (still gotta pick mine up) but is the next bounty one when bubs is born? 

I know this is a bit of a selfish post... sorry! :hi: everyone! xxx


----------



## Blob

:lol: yea i tried to join not sure i was accepted though...i didnt look :dohh:


----------



## xemmax

thankss! now a member :D xx


----------



## becs0375

Nurse Kel you need to rest up lady xx 

Louise I hate being disappointed with food!!

Little A thats a gorge pic x

We have just got back from the beach, it was so nice down there we didn't wanna come home!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I think you have to be invited to the group so PM Mamabird with your details. x

I'm beginning to want the baby out now. I know it's too early and realistically I want him to stay put it's just I feel ready and am finding all the movement a bit much now. Anyone else feel ready?


----------



## Louise3512uk

F&C I keep having different thoughts about it... some days the feeling that I want her here and to meet her and hold her is so so so overwhelming, then others I think about how much we still have to do! ANd I'm not totally sure that deep down my brain has registered that once the pregnancy ends there is an ACTUAL baby!

Optical, no-one has mentioned anything about an Emma's Diary to me.... how do I get it?!

Mrs N... seems you have a good deal there, we only have the one day.... wonder which bits they think are ok to miss out for us?!

Genie, I had a maccy D's yesterday for lunch... sometimes it is just necessary!

I think I had a fairly productive day today.... I'm finding simple jobs are taking me so much longer to do now, like cleaning the rabbit out.. seemed like a much bigger chore than normal! Just managed to speak to Wayne and it turns out he might be back on THursday, woo hoo! Also my MIL and FIL are up on Friday for the weekend, so will be fun, they are lovely! Just got a week of work to get out of the way first...yuk... choir are going to a local church to sing to the women's fellowship group tomorrow afternoon which should be fun! Still, only 13 work days left!


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh no, nowhere near ready lol! Don't get me wrong, I am very excited to meet baby but we are just not ready practically yet - so much more to do, and I love my bump - think I'm really going to miss it!

Genies girl shopping sounds good :thumbup:

Optical I think the next bounty pack is the labour one which you get in hospital? But not sure!


----------



## Mrs_N

Louise are you doing NCT classes? 
I know what you mean about normal tasks - I defrosted the freezer the other day and that was it, couldn't do anything else the whole day!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Not NCT ones just the normal antenatal ones.... are yours NCT? That might explain it!


----------



## Sarahkka

We just had the nicest visit with old family friends. I used to babysit their kids a million years ago and the eldest is just graduating from high school! Makes me feel about a thousand years old!
Simon was his cutest, impiest self and charmed everyone. I was secretly thanking the gods that he wasn't having a grump attack. He's had a few of those this holiday. They pass pretty quickly, but he's giving us a taste of the terrible twos, I think.
A quiet rainy day here. We may go to the little museum later on. Apparently there is a really neat exhibit that is good for little guys. Simon actually does pretty well in galleries, as long as we don't stay too long. He likes looking at pictures and sculptures.

NurseKel - sorry about your news. Financial stress is the last thing you need with a baby on the way. :hugs: As F&C said, though, it's small beans when you think about the health of you and babe, right? Hopefully your work is supportive and finds a solution for both of you. I know that you don't have the same kind of maternity leave rights in the US that you do in the UK or Canada, but you do have pregnancy rights in the workplace, don't you? You'd be eligible for some sort of assistance if you had to go on medical leave? 
:hugs: to all who are feeling achey, tired, and/or sick. We are entering the final stretch, aren't we? I'm definitely feeling end-stage pregnancy symptoms a lot sooner this time around. I started this pregnancy heavier, but I also think this is a bigger baby. Still 11 + weeks to go for me! :dohh: Maybe longer, unless this giant-sized child makes them induce me early or something.
My new mantra?
"My childbearing hips can handle it. My childbearing hips can handle it. My childbearing hips can handle it...."


----------



## becs0375

Sometimes I think I am ready then I realise that we still have bits to get lol!! I am the same as you Louise, don't think its suck in yet that there will be a real baby at the end of it all!!

I have to say everyday housework is getting quite tiring, I am still walking lots though and am determind to keep active! Walking though gets me out of breath so just taking things a bit slower!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

If I walk any kind of distance I get a horrible stitch like pain under my bump... but it's not a stitch... dunno what that is! I'm also getting slower and slower day by day... I give it another week and a half before I'm so slow I'm actually going backwards!

Sarah.... you made me giggle!


----------



## becs0375

Sarah how funny!!!!

I get that pain too and my mw said it was ligament pain!


----------



## xemmax

i get that pain too! annoying!


----------



## Louise3512uk

My rabbit has hidden herself underneath the sofa and I can't get her out! Looks like I'm going to have some hoovering to do before work in the morning! Doh!


----------



## Louise3512uk

By the way am I assuming that no-one is interested in the 3 course pre theatre dinner for two at the ritz? If not I'll put them on ebay!


----------



## Blob

F&C i feel like that now :lol: If i had only 2 weeks to go i would be happy :haha:

Louise you will NEVER be ready for that...never once when you are pregnant will you really understand that it ends in a baby :shrug: Its a bizzare feeling once you've had them you cant quite understand that they were inside you :D Even second time around i feel like that :lol:


----------



## Krakir

When did everyone go/plan on going on maternity leave?? I'm having a hard time deciding if i should go earlier than i originally planned or not due to ligament pain/emotional stress of the job. (pharmacy tech) But i'm afraid i'll just be bored out of my mind!


----------



## stmw

I was supposed to be going at 36 weeks but im going in 2 weeks now as im just too tired and my SPD is getting worse from sitting on the horrible chairs in work! Washing baby clothes, doing the nursery and hopefully moving house will keep me busy!! =) xxxx


----------



## _LauraK1982_

I fnish work 30th July so will be 34 weeks - 19 working days left and counting !!


----------



## TeresaG

I finish on 16th July so will be 34 weeks. I am taking 5 weeks annual leave first though and my actual maternity leave starts a week before my due date.


----------



## apaton

morning ladies :wave:

how are u all?

i had parenting classes yesterday, sean broke the umbilical clip and embarresed me :blush:, today i have 32 week appointment hope my fundal height has evened out :haha:

good luck to ladies who have appointments today :flower: xx


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Apaton we just sat around watching the MW was rubbish for ours :nope:


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!

Oh no Apaton, how embarrasing!!!!

I have just done all my chores for today, now having a bottle of water!! Ian has gone away for 2 weeks now, I am looking forward to having the bed to myself and having a clean tidy house!! My poor puppy is tired after his antics yesterday, he is fast asleep in his basket, hasn't touched his breakfast!!!


----------



## Blob

My OH has gone away for a few days...but that means i'm left alone with a toddler who is RAPIDLY hitting the 2s :shock: just in time for baby to come :haha: Aaaaah well....i miss the days where i could sit on the sofa watching shit tv...


----------



## becs0375

Sometimes its just nice having a bit of space!!

Daytime tv is a bit pants!!


----------



## Blob

I'm going to enjoy not making dinner :rofl:


----------



## becs0375

My Mum cooks mine for me when OH is away!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

I can't stand daytime TV - enjoyed the tennis but that's finished so back to more productive things like making my quilt and finishing the painting! 

I am going on official maternity leave from 34 weeks, but I haven't been at work since about 17 weeks due to SPD :(


----------



## drea2904

Morning all! Hope we are all doing ok and everyone with appointments get on ok today!!

I should be getting my pram delivered today!! Ordered it a few weeks back so Im mega excited:) I currently have a new career of selling on ebay lol, Its amazing what stuff you have lying around that people want!!! 

I have been off sick for quite a lot of this pregnancy so my mat will kick in next week I think. Due to the nature of my job my bosses and I wee both quite happy for me just to stay sick for these last few weeks and mat leave to start. I kinda miss the whole stopping work for baby this time tho, I loved the countdown the last time but then wished i was offf, now I am and you'd think I would be organised..................

Well dh away to the lovely jobcentre today in the most lovely area, they have more security guards than staff lol, tomorrow he has 2 interviews and a meeting with an agency so just keeping everything crossed something appears!

Has anyone who has already had a child got antenatal classes, they werent mentioned to me?

Well this was a very selfish post wasnt it!!!!


----------



## becs0375

How exciting Drea, what pram did you go for?? I really hope your OH gets something soon x I love selling on ebay, its more of a buzz than buying!!


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh I can't wait for our pram to arrive! 
Ordered it just over a week ago and the reckoned 2 weeks, so shouldn't be too much longer :happydance:


----------



## becs0375

We don't pic ours up till 8th August!!


----------



## Blob

Drea i wasnt either :shrug: not that i would go though.

Becs i like not eating i like just putting in a potatoe and having tons of butter and thats me.

Is anyone else finding it odd how little they are eating?? Last time i was SO hungry all the time but this time i have to make myself eat :nope:


----------



## becs0375

I am more of a grazer eating now as I can't stomach big meals as I get so full after a few mouthfuls, the weather doesn't help either!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

becs0375 said:


> I am more of a grazer eating now as I can't stomach big meals as I get so full after a few mouthfuls, the weather doesn't help either!!

Same here well the past 2 big meals iv eaten have made me feel so uncomfortable afterwards...also had the eeby jeebys earlier...had the shakes really bad! x


----------



## becs0375

If I eat too much it makes me feel so bloated, its awful!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Sorry ladies you have been chat happy again and I'm struggling to keep up.

LittleA - I think girl

NurseKel - big :hugs: to you, hope you manage to find a way to get some rest

Drea - fx for your DH and his interviews. How exciting about your pram - what did you go for in the end? We are picking ours up 3 weeks today :happydance:

We had a very productive weekend, we finished sorting our bedroom and have nearly finished the living room. I've managed to pack some of the babies stuff into a chest of drawers. When he get's home from work DH is going to put the crib up for me. I went to an NCT sale on Saturday and managed to grab some bargains. The best of which was a Bumbo seat which was as good as new for £9.50. I don't mind spending that much, but I didn't want to pay £30 for a new one. While I was queuing for the sale I got talking to a nice lady called Fran and I kept looking at her and thinking that I knew her. Anyway when I got home I realised I knew her from this site and I recognised her from her avatar picture. How cool is that??! We are having our babies in the same hospital and it sounds as if we will be going to the same NCT Bumps and Babies group which is really nice.

I'm feeling a bit fed up of the physical effects of being pregnant now. Everything is aching at the moment even walking is an effort and the amount the baby is moving/kicking is starting to make me feel really sick and my appetite is non-existent. I think I'm going to have to give in to the need for a nap sometimes especially as I'm not sleeping too well at night. I have a MW appointment tomorrow so I'm going to have a chat with her about it then. DH is concerned I've been over-doing it but it's hard to explain that you don't realise you have done too much until it's too late.

Hope everyone is well?
x


----------



## becs0375

MrsJ, I feel the same. You don't know you are over doing things till you sit down and realise you are knackered!! My mw told me to listen to my body and that if I feel I need a nap then to have one! Thankfully I am feeling quite good, still doing everything I was pre pregnancy just at a bit slower pace now LOL!! What a small world this site is!! I love a bargain!!


----------



## drea2904

My pram is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Its all been checked and put together now I think ill put it up at my dads!!

I went for mamas and papas switch in couture black and I just love it:)


----------



## opticalillus5

Fishy - Like Louise i'm feeling a little confused about having the baby out now... I really haven't got everything ready, and i'm still a little scared of the birth. *BUT* I WANT MY BODY BACK!!!!!!! Like I said on the post yesterday, the kicks aren't really nice anymore. They just hurt. I feel like i'm being stretched too much.And it's too hot. And I don't sleep at night because I can't get comfy (even with Dreamgenii). GODDAMNIT, I WANT TO LIE ON MY BACK. And I want to eat something nice without heartburn. And I want to do the painting, but I can't, and I want to do everything, but I can't, cos i'm always bloody tired. 

And then after a rant like this I feel really guilty, cos I promised myself that if I were lucky enough to get pregnant again, and have bubs stick, then i'd never, EVER whinge about any of this. 

As for the Emma's Diary Louise, I think you pick them up from Lloyds chemist or Argos. Can't remember where you get your original form from, but if you ask your midwife or nip into Lloyds, i'm sure they'll help. 

Morning Drea! I went to Childbirth prep last Thursday, and I was the only one there who had already had a baby. I asked my midwife about them, because i wanted to go again to see how I could make my labour different from last time, and see what other options were out there (instead of just getting off my face on drugs lol). It was lovely to meet all the pregnant ladies, but I tried my hardest not to give them my labour story... It's scary enough when they show you _exactly_ how big 10cms dilated is anyway! 

As for naps, you'll not be surprised to hear that I'm fed up of naps, too. I'm fed up of having to have them, otherwise i feel like i'm just gonna nod off on the spot! 

Ooooo I'm riddled with mornge today. And to think that I tell Emma off for being morngy... If she could see me today, i'd definitely be on the time-out step.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Afternoon all....
I have finally sat down for 10 minutes before I am off out on the school run. I have not managed any time for a rest since 8.30 this morning. Had to clean out my sons turtles which is a big job, then decided to tackle some of the ironing...which turned into doing all the ironing for about 3 hours!!! Whilst we were away a bottle of coke exploded in the fridge so I had to clean out the fridge too....it was so thick and gloopy and tough to shift, but its done now!!!
I am knackered!!! At least all this activity might bear me well for labour...Fx'd!!

Glad you love your pram drea...I bought mine at about 17 weeks and I can't wait to bring it home from my Mums.

NurseKel...Make sure you take it easy and rest up if thats what bubba needs. 
Did Amy get her gifts today does anyone know??

Hope you are all well, and to those of you who are suffering *big hugs*.

xx


----------



## apaton

mrs J i am getting more and more tired , but dont sleep well, its weird i wake soo early :dohh:

drea , i got a mamas a papas too i couldnt get matching carseat so go the dark denim one , dont know wat design it it lol, i love it :cloud9:


optical i know how u feel about wanting your body back :thumbup:

louise thanx for organising for amy :flower:
nursekel, try take it easy :flower:

well im back from midwife and ive been sent for a growth scan on 15th july, fingers crossed its fluid , also baby hasnt turned , is still back to back with head down :dohh:

i also have whitel cells in my sample , any1 know what this means? shes sending it to lab? prob another infection again :dohh: 

hope all is well xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

fingers crossed it's fluid apaton! 
to try and get baby to turn make sure you sit with your knees below your hips as much as possible and lean forwards - baby will use your belly like a hammock lol! If you sit leaning back a lot the most comfortable position for baby is back to back. 
white blood cells in urine could mean infection, fingers crossed it's not!


----------



## apaton

mrs n ive got a ball been bouncing since 28 weeks and been on all fours wiggling my hips , look like a dog ! lol, think baby is stubborn like its mummy haha x


----------



## Mrs_N

lol, not sure what else you can do then - keep at it i guess!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi all! I will reply properly later as my tea is cooking but I just wanted to see if Amy had been on or mentioned that her flowers have arrived? They were due today, the other gift won't be for a few days yet....but nada!!


----------



## Blob

Apaton least your baby is head down :hissy: I want my homebirth BOOO!!!! Still lots of time i guess but naughty stuborn baby!!


----------



## Blob

Louise its on FB??


----------



## Louise3512uk

Yeah I see it's on now, she got them :)


----------



## apaton

i dont have her on facebook, but glad she got them :thumbup:

blob midwife said plenty of time for baby to turn , hope u manage to get the birth u want :hugs: x


----------



## Blob

Yea my baby flips around all the time and i dont even feel it...but it makes me nervous :lol:


----------



## apaton

me 2 when i hear how painfull back to back labour is :cry: :haha: x


----------



## Louise3512uk

I'm not sure about the back to back business, my mum had 4 children and she said each of us was back to back and at the time they weren't in the slightest concerned or anything and didn't attempt to turn us.. I know it was a while ago now but surely it has to be a good sign?!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Louise3512uk said:


> If I walk any kind of distance I get a horrible stitch like pain under my bump... but it's not a stitch... dunno what that is! I'm also getting slower and slower day by day... I give it another week and a half before I'm so slow I'm actually going backwards!
> 
> Sarah.... you made me giggle!

YES! I get this too! I think my problem is that the baby is so heavy already and I have to commute in to work every day. I stood up all the way today (35mins) then had the walk to the office to contend with. Wish I had the balls to ask for a seat. Mrs J, it sounds like the pregnancy is getting hard for you too. :hugs:

Optical that's exactly how I'm feeling now. I'm not sure I'm 100% ready but I don't think I ever will be. I would just like to walk without getting out of breath and to be able to stand longer than 5 mins without my legs giving up on me and so on. I am extremely grateful about being pregnant but I feel so very very full term with still 2 months to go! I keep finding myself looking a girls with lovely little summer dresses on or those with waist lines and longing to have my body back too.

Louise, I must have missed your post about the meal at the Ritz. What is it again?

Yey Blob! Glad I'm not the only one!

Krakir, I go 3 weeks before my EDD. Hope I will last as am struggling a little!

I did have a big appetite but it's slowly waning. 

apaton, so are you measuring large? I have a scan next Monday and my mw said they'll check the baby's size then. I'm hoping I'm just carrying a lot of water too. When you say the baby is back to back does that mean he's facing forward? Apparently mine has his spine against mine with his head down. She told me it doesn't matter either way until 36 weeks so I've still got time for him to roll around in there.

x


----------



## apaton

i hope so louise , trying not to worry , its got to come out one way or another :haha: x

ETA : yeah fish and chips fundal height is 2.5 cm bigger so not too big , they just want to check the baby isnt massive, ure baby is same way as mine i thought it had turned since last appointment but apparently not, hope it moves for us in the next 4 weeks lol x


----------



## x-amy-x

your all too kind!

https://www.babyandbump.com/general-chatter/364546-fao-september-stars.html


----------



## Louise3512uk

Fishy, one of our wedding presents was a 3 course pre-theatre dinner for two at the Ritz but it has to be used before 1st August, there's no time for me and DH to use the voucher and I'd hate to see it wasted so I mentioned on here about it and if anyone is interested to pm me and make me an offer for it? On the website it's £104 package, the meal is anytime between 5.30-7 or 7.30 can't remember, you just go online/ring and book a table :)

Amy of course you are more than welcome x


----------



## x-amy-x

aww man the ritz! Go louise!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I was measuring 2 cms above what I should be too! Sounds like we have similar babies!

Louise I will speak to my dh in-case he's up for it as we don't live far from London. Thanks hun.

Amy, it's the least we could do. :hugs:


----------



## apaton

yeah fish and chips and i think mines is a boy 2 lol,

amy u deserve them :) x


----------



## Louise3512uk

I would love to go but no spare weekends without the kids before then and we get them from school straight after I finish work for the summer! :( We'd have to get a babysitter and it is a bit of an epic getting into London! Never mind eh!


----------



## Dolly.

Hi ladies hope you are feeling well.
Louise the dinner sounds lush, if we weren't so skint I'd love it!

Had blood tests done today so should ahve the results in a week. I'm feeling good though so hoping alls fine.

Just so you all know, my local mothercare had an amazing sale on maternity clothes and I got some fantastic bargains, most of the stuff was half price and I got some dresses a skirt and a few tops to last me through this hot weather. Definately worth a look!

On a selfish note, hubby is on a nightshift tonight and clearly I can't be left alone for even a few hours as I have burnt my arm on a hot tray :( ouchy! lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

Louise thinking about it, we should really save our pennies. I would love to but I've got to be honest with myself. :(


----------



## Louise3512uk

Fishy I totally understand, I think most people will be doing the same!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girlies

I'm going on Mat leave on Friday woooohooo!! Well, technically it's not maternity leave as I'm only temping, so I'm just finishing my contract on Friday. I'm exhausted and I'm really struggling with pain in my hips, so it can't come soon enough! I was actually nodding off at my desk today lol

I can't seem to eat much at a time either. If I do then I'm sick! Very annoying as I'm starving all the time!

Nursekel, take it easy and look after yourself :flower:

MrsJ I'm the same as you, fed up with the aches and pains and even going up the stairs hurts loads because of my hip pain :cry: I also have really swollen ankles, a constant pain my my ribs and heartburn! I can't sleep but I'm so tired and I can't eat but I'm so hungry!!! Still, I keep telling myself it'll all be worth it, but like some of the others have said I'm ready for baby to be here already. I am a little apprehensive about the birth, but I just want it all over and done with now so I can have my baby here!

Apaton, I've had white cells in my urine before and it came back with an infection :wacko: Bloody things! I was going to say what Mrs N said about leaning forward, I read that this helps to turn baby round.

F&C and Apaton, I was measuring 2cm above at my 28 week appt, but she wasn't bothered and all was ok at my growth scan. We'll see what happens at my next appt on Weds!

Amy, enjoy the flowers!! :flower:

Louise I'd bite your hand off for the dinner, but it's a bit of a trek for me too! I hope someone gets to take it and enjoy it 

want2beamummy Ouch for the burn!! I burnt my finger when cooking the other day and it REALLY hurt!


xx


----------



## Blob

Apaton mine is back to back too but thats the least of my problems :lol: i dont mind back to back so long as baby is the right way up :haha: i think baby has direction problems :D

Also i was measuring the right weeks with a transverse bump :shock: so mine is huuuuge :haha:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Am I the only one that's actually quite excited about the actual birth part?!


----------



## drea2904

Hi girls, well I had lots of fun with my pram lol:) Also got HIP grant today so all in all a quite good day, DH now has 4 interviews tomorow so something must come out of them!!!

Apaton Im also getting a growth scan on 15th!! What hosp are you?

Amy so glad you liked the flowers, you deserve them.

What a lovely pressie Louise, way to far for me but wow Id love it!!

Nursekel hope you taking it easy!

Mrs J Im also just achy all over, think Im feeling ok then start doing some housework and then im in agony, never out the bath these days!!!

Mason was back to back, they dont really do much tbh, he never changed and I wont go there.....lol

I kinda wanted to maybe go to a antenatal class again, With Mason's labour nothing went how I imagined, i had a pretty awful time before and after, I really suffered afterwards and SSOO dont want this this time. If they decide now that im not having a section then I want to really plan everything and go in knowing everything.


----------



## apaton

louise im excited about meeting the little person in my tummy, i want to fast foward birth :haha:

blob :haha: hope it turns mine better stay head down :dohh:

drea im at Rah in paisley at 1:30 where are u? good luck to ure hubby for the interviews, what does he do? i need an electrician :haha:

emzy fab about the maternity leave :thumbup: x


----------



## MrsJ08

Just a very quick post to say my DH has put the crib up!!!! It's actually starting to sink in and feel real now. I'm having a baby in 10 weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## Blob

Drea Tabs isnt as old so i remember mine quite old :lol:

Louise i am SOOOOO exited to give birth i cannot wait :D

:wohoo: MrsJ


----------



## Fish&Chips

I go through stages Louise. One day I'm excited as people tell me it's an amazing experience but the next I'm terrified as I keep being told how much it hurts etc.


----------



## Mrs_N

I'm excited about labour and the birth too! Parts of it worry me, but in general I can't wait!


----------



## drea2904

I just cant wait to meet my wee man and also to find out from my consultant wether my neurologist will allow me to try naturally or not and if my consultant even wants to attempt it again after the last time!

Apaton im at the southern! shame we could of met up lol.xx


----------



## FirstBean

Morning all.

Congrats on getting to 2nd last box louise.

Good Luck to your hubby Drea.

Happy 30weeks to me and any other 14th september ladies. 10weeks to go cant believe how fast it is coming round


----------



## SisterRose

So sorry ladies for not catching up but I havent really been on the thread in 3 days and it'd take an hour to catch up because we're all so chatty and I have an appointment in 20 mins! I'll catch up later.

Happy 30 weeks to 14th september ladies! can't believe we could have as little as 8 weeks left. 

I was planning on asking the midwife to weigh me since I havent been weighed since 7 weeks pregnant to see how much I've gained over the last 23 weeks but GEEEZ i do NOT! want to know now. I had a look through the webcam album on my computer and found the "bump" pics from about 14/15 weeks and I look tiny compared to now, Im massive! I can tell just looking at the pic how much weight I've gained on my arms, legs, bum and stomach and ohhhhhhhhhhh dear. :rofl: no more chocolate cake for me.

Here's my 14 to 30 week bump comparison :D
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100406_5.jpghttps://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100706_4.jpg


----------



## Mrs_N

your bump looks fab bekklez!
I am exhausted too today - think I overdid it yesterday and subsequently getting up, showered & dressed was enough to make me need to sit down for an hour this morning! 
woo, congrats to those moving on up to the penultimate box! :happydance: 
28 weeks today for me! :yipee:


----------



## becs0375

I am sure its the weather thats making everyone so tired!! I feel fine today, gonna go and cut my grass in a bit!! Been into town and got some bits!! Gonna go for a nice walk later with my pooch!!


----------



## Mrs_N

It's much cooler today - lovely! I think I'm playing catch up on the last few days rather than being affected by today! I actually slept well last night too! 

Ooh also meant to say I'll definately be going to my breastfeeding class - it's at the end of the month. Taking all the help I can get with that!


----------



## stmw

hey everyone - just thought id pop in and say hello!

Theres been so many posts so ill never catch up - but just hope everyone is ok and not feeling too tired and drained! (wishful thinking!!) 

xxxxx


----------



## SisterRose

Back from the midwife, glad I went now!

Babys heartbeat looks fine, baby is laying bum up, head down but laying back to back. 
Here's the "bad" news - my blood pressure is really high and I have to go to the maternity assessment unit later tonight at 5:30pm to make sure that me and the baby are ok. I'm just hoping it isn't anything like preeclampsia and my blood pressure has dropped back down before then!

Wish me luck! hope everyone else is having a good day


----------



## Elphaba

Hope it goes ok, Bekklez!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Becs I don't know how you do it!! I posted on here, sent my cover work in to school and then slept till 1pm! I still feel so so shattered, must have really needed the sleep, roll on maternity leave! Have MIL and FIL up this weekend but no SS's so will still be a busy one! 

BY THE WAY...... my MIL and FIL are doing the coast to coast walk in September (starting the day after Lilia's due date.... doh!) which is 190 miles over about 12 days... they are doing it to raise money for Help the Heroes which is obviously a charity VERY close to my heart, especially as DH is off to Afghan soon and his friend has just lost his legs and will be getting help from them..... I would massively appreciate anyone sponsoring them, the link is here: 

https://www.bmycharity.com/V2/H4HCoast2CoastWalk


----------



## Louise3512uk

Good luck Bekklez, I hope it goes back down and you get some piece of mind xx


----------



## Blob

Oooh wow louise thats so good :) Though not the leaving after your DD (hope you go few days early :lol:) 

Bekk :hugs: Hope everything is ok hun

Think if you're planning on BF then your best bet for keeping going is knowing its going to be REALLY hard, its going to be painful and its not going to be easy for a few weeks...but once you've passed that its the most amazing feeling in the whole world and i cannot wait to do it again. Make sure your OH or mum is seriously backing you and when you're sitting crying because you either cant get baby to latch on or you're in agony they will give you a cuddle and remind you that it is worth it. :cloud9: They dont seem to explain to you that it is hard in the classes then people give up becuase they didnt realise that it was normal :dohh:

:blush:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Blob they live in Minehead anyway which is 5/6 hours away from us, and they are coming to stay for a few days after they finish the walk which will be me at 2 weeks over so fingers crossed she will be here by then!!


----------



## opticalillus5

:hugs: bekklez... were you in a rush to get to your appt? Cos my blood pressure was raised a little once, and it was because i'd rushed to get there! lol. Looking fab on your bump pics btw :thumbup: I can't believe how much weight i've put on, even my maternity clothes are feeling snug now, but you look fab! 

As for the birth... are you ladies CRAZY?!?!?!?! Lol.. I'm petrified. Not even the thought of getting my body back is making me less scared. Although, I was much more positive after going to childbirth prep last thurs. Ah well, not much choice now have I? lol.

I'm sat chewing on yet another rennie, although it is SO my own fault; whilst browsing ebay for a curtain pole and light fitting, i've managed to eat a full punnet of cherries. Oops.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Louise, hope you are not suffering too much hun. Yey to going up a box!! 2nd to last hey? So exciting.

Drazic, sorry you're feeling knackered too. I'm generally exhausted all the time now. How are we going to survive the next 2 months?! lol

Blob, I've had the bed to myself now for about 3 weeks as my snoring has driven dh to another room!

What on earth do you have to do at a BF class?! Do you have to get your jubblies out?!

Sorry you're not sleeping Sarah. Have you told you MW? Maybe there is some sort of relaxation technique you could do to help it?

Happy 30 weeks Firstbean!

Bekklez I'm enormous. I asked my MW about weight gain and she said the AVERAGE is 2 stone (28lbs) for the whole pregnancy but people vary so much. I explained that I had already put 2 stone on and she said it could be water retention etc etc and told me not to worry. Let us know how your appointment later goes. I'm sure there is nothing to worry about but better get it checked to be safe.

It's my birthday today so my dh has been spoiling me!! He's got me a spa voucher and taking me for a lovely meal tonight! I'm a lucky lady.

Oh and somebody pushed me out the way to get on the train this morning... grrr... will have to have words if he ever trys it again. Getting annoyed with the commute now. People are so rude. I stood up for the whole journey yesterday. B*stards! :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Ugh, I walked into town and now just want to sleep! Wiped out today, but I was busy yesterday. Did my hypnobirthing and can't seem to get back out of it, so dopey! And have a bad tummy AGAIN. Grrr, oh to have normal poops, and not be one extreme or the other! 

Bekklez, good luck hun - I am sure it's fine, my blood pressure is ALWAYS higher for the midwife. I brought a home blood pressure monitor to keep my mind at ease. Keep us all updated though.

ETA - HAPPY BIRTHDAY FISH AND CHIPS! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh and thanks everyone for my FB messages! x


----------



## becs0375

Garden all done, washing all done and put away! Now having 5 minutes before hoovering upstairs!! 

Bekks I hope everything goes well chick!!!

F&C So glad you are being spoilt!!

Louise hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks everyone, gonna chill til then and that might bring it back down. I'm trying not to worry and I'm sure it'll go ok.

my blood pressure is usually high too and they said it's been going up, then down at appointments but today it was 160/102 so i dunno if that's really bad or not?

Happy Birthday F&C!


----------



## drea2904

Hey All!! Hope we are all doing ok, im just back from hosp, spoke to someone about how Ive been feeling and it really helped:) DH still out at interviews hoping something comes!.

Happy Birthday Fish & Chips!!! Hope you have a lovely meal:)

Bekkelz, loving the bump pics, what a difference and you look great! Hope all goes ok tonight :hug:

Louise ill defo sponser, Always support help for heroes (might wait till i have been paid tho lol). Hope your feeling better after your sleep

:hugs: Drazic, hope your tummy gets better!

Becs, you are productive today:)

Brill advice blob, wish Id had some advice like that!

happy 28/29/30 weeks to anyone today and hi to everyone:)


----------



## Drazic<3

Bekklez - Honestly, that is high, but as long as it comes back down it shouldn't be a problem. They will probably keep an eye on it - It can be effected by so many things, rushing to an appointment, what you have eaten/drunk just before...ect. Have you had any blurring in front of your eyes, or seeing stars? Or are your hands and face swollen? If not, and no protein in wee, it's unlikely to be anything sinister. Good luck and let us know!


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi you chatty lot, that's 8 pages since yesterday evening I've had to catch up on :rofl:

Happy Birthday F&C!

Bekks - fingers crossed for you later, I'll check back and see how you got on.

I've been to see the MW today and I'm feeling much better :happydance: I've got an appointment to see the Consultant MW on the 2nd August and I might be able to go into the Birthing Centre if she gives me the go ahead :yipee: I was originally told I couldn't because of my BMI and being Consultant led. As I've got no complications and I passed my GTT test they will re-consider. I just wondered if any other first timer's were planning a natural birth and ruling out Epidural?? If I go into the Birthing Centre I will only be allowed to have Gas&Air as it is MW led. 

x


----------



## becs0375

I am planning on a natural birth and really want a water birth, so only allowed gas and air!! I am so hoping that good labours run in the family, my Mum and sister both had natural labours and my sister only had gas and air with one of hers!! So fingers crossed I will be the same!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi Ladies,
I don't know why i haven't had any emails for conversations on this thread.......i was starting to wonder if you had all fallen off the face of the earth :haha:
Hope everyone is ok?
I had a lovely weekend, crop (to do with scrapbooking) all day saturday & my friends son & daughters christening on sunday followed by a bbq.
My manager came back to work this week & told me i can't wear my crocs :cry: today is the 2nd day i have come home crying with the pain in my heels from wearing normal shoes. When i saw my midwife yesterday she said if they are not supporting me i will have to go off sick (as they want me to finish work now with my oedema anyway). I have booked an appointment with my gp in the morning & i can only hope he supports this option........otherwise i have no idea what i will do.

Does anyone else's bump seem to be getting smaller? I know Tufty is fine cos i can feel the wriggling, but my overall bump just seems smaller this week, maybe baby has moved position & is not sticking out as much now :wacko:
I've washed & ironed all my baby clothes :thumbup: just got towels & nappies left to do. I know it's still early but midwife told me to pack my bag now just in case & i thought i may as well take advantage of the weather whilst it's nice.

Well, wish me luck for tomorrow & if all goes well i might be on here a little more from now on :winkwink:

Take care ladies xxx


----------



## Dolly.

Happy Birthday Fish and Chips, oooh a spa voucher and a yummy dinner, sounds lush, have fun :D

Had my 2nd NCT class today, it was at midday and was at the course leaders house. It was for the women only (due to the nature of conversation) and we all had to bring cake :) it was lovely and can't wait for my all-day class on saturday which is for labour.


----------



## becs0375

Limpets, I can't believe your work are being so unfair, hopefully you will get sorted from your gp xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Neither can I, you poor thing. I can't fit my feet in to anything but flip flops so don't know what I would do if my boss decides they are not suitable. Did your Manager say why you can't wear them?


----------



## limpetsmum

becs0375 said:


> Limpets, I can't believe your work are being so unfair, hopefully you will get sorted from your gp xx

Aww sometimes my boss is just a b***h. I blame it on her being 40 & just deciding she wants a baby! She put her career first (not that i blame her) but she seems to think that yoyo dieting & binge drinking on a weekend will all help.......i don't exactly think so somehow! 
She's been really nice until now & suddenly gone all super cow on me, makes me feel very resentful as i have bent over backward to help her out where i can. Well......no more Mrs nice guy! I just pray my gp agrees x


----------



## Drazic<3

MrsJ08, we are planning a natural, hospital water birth. We have been practising hypnobirthing too. You should check out the natural birthing section!


----------



## becs0375

Stuff her, I really hope your gp tells you to go on maternity leave or something! She sounds like a right cowbag!


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh limpetsmum are you are scrapbooker? me too! 

good luck bekklez, hope it comes back down. 

I'm hoping for a very natural birth too, I really really really don't want an epidural! If there was a midwife centre near me I'd choose to go there.


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey F&C,
because it's against uniform policy.....& that is only cos everyone in hospitals around the UK were realising how comfy they were & a lot of people went out & bought them. I think the problem at the time was the bright colours people chose & so they completely banned them. 
I could barely walk to the bathroom this morning when i got up for the pain, DH finds it hilarious that i get there quicker on my hands & knees :wacko:


----------



## opticalillus5

Happy birthday fishy! Oooo i'd love a spa voucher and meal - hope you have a fab time! 

Fx all goes well for you limpets and you get signed off! 

Just incase anyone is looking for a nice summer dress, this is the one from H&M that I was telling you about - I wore it to that wedding and am wearing it to another on Saturday. It's only £15 and is lovely and cool.
 



Attached Files:







SDC11019.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 9









SDC11020.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## apaton

just popping on quickly not long in 

happy birthday fish and chips :dance:

optical nice pics and that dress is lovley is it maternity ?

my class was very interesting glad i went now :thumbup: x


----------



## opticalillus5

Yeah Apaton it is, although I like it so much that i'm thinking i'll put a waist clincher belt with it next summer! :)


----------



## FirstBean

Happy Birthday Fish & Chips. :happydance:

Hope it goes well at your appointment Bekklez. :hug:

I am wanting a natural birth definetly not wanting an epidural.


----------



## LittleAurora

Hello all!!

We ordred our pram today!! here it is...what do you think?
This while newborn! carry cot included adjustable backrest so that she can sit more upright when she is older, if you know what I mean!

it comes with 

pram
changing bag coloured as like pram 
footmuff coloured as like pram 
carry cot included carry handles, matress and hood 
seat unit 
rainfoil 
large shopping basket 
lengthening of the body pram 
safety bail for pushchair function 
integrated ventilation net at the hood

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/07.jpg

also we got a really lovely play mat/gym its called babys play place! it changes as baby grows up! 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/n.jpg

I just want baby to hurry up and come now!!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

They're both gorgeous LittleA!


----------



## Snoozie

Optical, gorgeous dress, you look great!

F&C, happy birthday!!!!!!xx

LittleA, both gorgeous! It won't be long until baby is using both. :)

Firstbean, I'm not an epidural fan either, never planbned for one and never had one....but that's not for lack of begging when the pain kicks in lol. The mw laugh at me and tell me I don't really want one and after I'm always glad that I didn't lol.

Apaton,. glad your class went well. :)

Limpets, I hope they sign you off, embellish if you have to. ;)

I'm fine, baby is wriggling. Feeling sooo fat right now and I feel the need to declutter the house which is proving difficult with my pelvis issues, hohum!
Hope all mums and bumps are well.xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi all :) Hope we're all well...

I'm getting a little concerned as the baby is being VERY quiet recently, I still feel movements but not as regularly as before and not for as long... I think she has moved as where I could feel her bum before seems to not have a bum there if you know what I mean! I think I'm probably overreacting, she's probably switched positions, is growing and/or having a couple of quiet days but I do feel a little worried! I think if it's the same tomorrow afternoon I might give my MW a call...

I have a breastfeeding class on the 9th August but I was told that OHs aren't allowed! I presumed there would be a woman there with her jubblies out, it didn't cross my mind that my jubblies might have to be on show?! THey are certainly not for public consumption!!!


----------



## Blob

Happy Birthday F&C :cake:

I had a natural birth last time with nothing at all FX i get that again but at home :wohoo: (turn baby turn)

Louise i doubt you will have to get your boobs out :lol: I would SO not have been doing that... though i would REALLY kick up stink and tell them how disgusting they are that OHs are not allowed thats just wrong!! Your OHs are the main reason you will keep going they are your cheerleading squad and you need them :grr: I get so annoyed at that.

Optical gorgeous dress... no way i would show my legs, mine are gross :haha: (jealous)


----------



## genies girl

optical great dress!
Beklez hope you dont have to wait around too long at the hospital and they can put your mind at ease.

Another day another very tired evening i did wadlle round sainsburys after work though


----------



## Blob

I wallpapered part of my room...i'm dead now :lol: Still got stables to muck out :cry:


----------



## NurseKel

Beks, good luck with the appt honey.
Optical, too cute! Love the bright summer colors.
F & C, a huge happy birthday to you!!!
So jealous of all you ladies getting ready for your maternity leaves. I really wish we had that in the states. 
I talked with my other boss today and she has assured me that they will work with me on keeping my schedule light so I can hopefully avoid the bedrest so I do feel a little more reassured about that. I go to my OB tomorrow so hopefully I will get some more insight into what is going on and what to expect.
Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Kaz1977

Hi Everyone

How is everyone feeling tonight? I'm really uncomfortable - can't get into a comfy position that doesn't make my back sore. I'm also at that horrible stage where my tummy rests on my legs when I'm sitting - yuck!

Optical - lovely dress, bargain too. I tried it on but my (.)(.) were too big :-( Have to wear awful maternity hammocks to keep them up :haha: Dreading to think how big they will get when BF this time - I'm already busting out of my nursing bras from last time!

BF classes are definitely a good idea - though nothing beats hands on (literally) training when your LO arrives. Both of you have to learn how to do it. Babies are born with the right reflexes, but mum needs to guide them and keep them right - otherwise they will chomp you and use you as a dummy! Best advice is to ask everyone you know and can find for help - it was a major challenge for me (but I managed to BF for 7 months!).

It's funny how right now getting your boobs out sounds horrific - but when you have a screaming hungry baby you can't get them out quick enough :haha: You will get very good at whipping them out with no one noticing - thank goodness the law changed so you can BF in public everywhere.


----------



## Carley22

Happy Birthday Fish & Chips!!!

Amy sooo glad you liked the flowers.

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY BABY!!!!! And happy 30 weeks to all us 14th girlies..... bekkles and firstbean and all the rest xxx
 



Attached Files:







BABY3.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 6









baby11.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4









BABY8.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Louise3512uk

Gorgeous Carley :cloud9:


----------



## opticalillus5

Thanks Ladies :) 

Little A, that pram is GORGEOUS! I love it :thumbup: The playmat looks ace too :) 

Snoozie - I want to de-clutter too! I just keep getting horrible heartburn and i'm just too tired. 

Aw Blob... I've just sent OH down to see to my horsey for me as she still hasn't been sold. Thankfully she lives out, so I only have to skip the paddock out every other day! He's just called me to ask how to tie the haynet in a quick release knot. Bless! 

Kaz - Thankfully I still don't have the big boobies problem. Well done for Bf for 7 months!!! I'm aiming for 6 this time, managed 3 with my DD. 

OMG my heartburn is KILLING me! And here's me thinking i'd escaped it this time :dohh: 

Hope everyone is well tonight :)


----------



## opticalillus5

Carley your baby is sooooo cute :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Awww, lovely scan pics Carley!


----------



## becs0375

Optical lovely dress!!!

Little A they are both lovely!!

Just watching a bit of tv before bed!! Feel a bit tired tonight and looking forward to getting into bed!!


----------



## Asher

Hiya everyone sorry can't do a proper catch up, this internet connection is crap! They have no wifi access on the camp apart from in the bar (and it's quite embarrassing if your laptop has a rubbish battery - can't really plug it in in there!!), so we bought a wifi dongle which is just rubbish! The connection keeps cutting out so I can't look at anything for long.

Hope you're all okay, we're good here, having a lovely week away. Been to the zoo today, both boys were obsessed with the chimps, probably as they have so much in common!!

Some bloke at the kids' character show at the bar said to me before "blimey love, you're big, can't have more than a couple of weeks to go!"-Grrrrrrrr......


----------



## becs0375

Glad you are having a good time Asher!!!

Carley what a cute baby xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Becs I'm not surprised you're worn out! You seem to do much every day! Looking forward to our pregnant ladies who lunch, we might have to see if any other september stars are localish too? I think Drazic isn't too far?

Asher, glad you're having a lovely time!


----------



## becs0375

Good idea, we could sort a mini meet or something!!!

How you feeling this evening Louise?


----------



## Krakir

I'm glad i'm not the only one totally pooped today. mighty tiring start of 30 weeks!! My boss actually had to send me home because i was feeling so crappy i wasn't able to keep up with everything :( 
I wish my doc would tell me to go on maternity early, i feel kind of bad asking for it.

Carley: those cheeks are too cute!


----------



## Louise3512uk

I'm not too bad Becs, I just feel totally drained and shattered! I can't justify another day off work when there is so little time left till the end of term, I have shows to organise for next week that won't sort themselves, but I am struggling now and really flagging! I think it's the drive that's the main problem!


----------



## MrsJ08

Great pics Carley

Thanks for your replies about Natural Birth. I'm going to check out the Natural Birth thread - thanks Drazic. Must admit apart from each trimester I haven't checked out much of this site.

Feeling exhausted so going to get an early night

x


----------



## genies girl

forgot to say happy birthday fish and chips xx


----------



## becs0375

Thank goodness its only for a few more days!! There is a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Happy Birthday f&c!! Congrats to all the ladies reaching new weeks, im 31 weeks today :)

Limpetsmum id speak to acas about it because if they cannot change something to make your job more managable then im sure they have to put you on leave but with full pay! Don't quote me on that though because im not sure what week it is up until! 

Bekkles hope everything is ok hun x

Carley your LO is gorgeous! x

Sorry if i have missed everyone...they was about 6 pages to read! lol x


----------



## drea2904

Evening all, not having the best night, blackberry goosed, mason has 'misplaced' my SD card for camera and broadband been playing up so Im using my wee dongle!!! Technology eh!!

Little A, I abso love your pram and that playmat looks such fun!!

Limpetsmum, I hope your gp agrees although as lilbluebump states in my work if they cannot assist you then they suspend you on full pay.

Carley how gorgeous is your baby:)

Asher hope you are having a ball!!!

Loving that dress optilicious!!

well Im also pooped so hope Ive not left anyone out.xxxx


----------



## becs0375

Morning ladies!!!!!!

Slept really well last night!!! Just put my bedding in the wash and had my breakfast, I don't know what my plans are for today, I am meeting my Mum for lunch later then who knows!!! Ahh the life of a lady of leisure is sooo exciting!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Any news from Bekklez yet? Fingers crossed she is just busy. 

I'm in Norfolk and would be well up for meeting up for lunch, as long as you PROMISE to ignore my horrible pregnancy skin, so dry and spotty, it sucks! I live right on the coast. :)


----------



## becs0375

Aww Drazic I am sure its not that bad x We will have to sort something out!!!


----------



## Asher

Morning ladies! Becs you sound like you've been busy already this morning! I am sat in caravan with a storm blowing all around outside, so enforced relaxation it is today. DH has gone off to the leisure centre in town for a swim, but the boys didn't want to go so I'm on my own with them watching CBeebies and knitting! The life!

What's going on with Bekklez? my crap internet isn't helping me keep up with my virtual life?


----------



## SisterRose

opticalillus - Looking good! that dress is lovely, really suits you and it's nice and summery.

LittleA - Love the pram and things :thumbup:

Louise - She's probably moved positions, her bum will be back before you know it

Carley - Your baby is absoloutely adorable! s/he has such chubby cheeks - love it! and happy belated 30 weeks to you.

Asher - glad you're having a nice time away I loooove the zoo :D


Sorry I didn't update anything sooner on the hospital business, they asked me in at 5:30pm and I didn't get home until 11:45! it took them 6 hours to see me and assess me, it was horrible but for the best so I can't complain too much I suppose. They put baby on the monitor for a while and she was kicking the doppler thing because she didnt like it and was swimming away, my blood pressure had dropped back down to "normal" which I think they thought was still a bit high because it usually is but i had some doctor telling me they base your blood pressure results throughout pregnancy on the first one they take at the booking appointment with your midwife as that's the best indicator of what it'll be for the rest of the pregnancy. :shrug: 
They also took some bloods, kept me waiting more, kept coming in and telling me how important it was to keep hydrated even though I hadnt had anything to drink in 6 hours because they kept me waiting! :rofl:
I have to call them back about my blood results and eveything later today and if there's something wrong I have to go back later but if everything is normal I just have to go back for review again on thursday(joy) and then have weekly blood pressure checks from now on! so hopefully everything is ok :D


----------



## limpetsmum

Gorgeous dress opticalillus5, you look gorgeous in it! Trully blooming :thumbup:

Mmmmm little A fab pram! Love the frame style of it :thumbup:

Louise your babys kicks will become less frquent now as room is getting tight in there, you will start to feel more sweeping movement & a bumping like sensation (if that makes sense). Do check with MW if your worried though hun :hugs: and i agree, i doubt you'll be getting your jubblies out lol. I guess it might be so that all the ladies feel comfortable enough to bring up any concerns and questions they may have. I must look into classes - i didn't realise they did them to be honest. My midwife just told me i would be showed in hospital when bubba arrived :wacko:

Heehee carley - there's my little smiler! Such a fab little monkey! I can't wait to meet him/her!

Good to hear from you Bekklez, glad you got seen & fingers crossed for good bloods.

My good news is i've finished work now :happydance: called in sick this morning when i could hardly walk to the bathroom for the pain in my feet. My GP took one look at me feet & told me they shouldn't be so red around my heels & i need to finish work so he gave me a note taking me into my annual leave period (i should get a week's annual leave back now too - cool!).
He did say not to be lazy :haha: as my circulation will decrease if i stop doing stuff but hopefully with the pressure of work now gone i will be able to meander around the house & garden at will & the pain & swelling should improve or at least not worsen over the next 8 weeks.
I do need to find things to do to keep me occupied now though, or i risk spending money on crap i don't need :haha:. I'm sure loitering on here will help plus i can check out the other threads (i have only really come onto our thread & the buy/swap/sell thread since joining :blush:).
Hope everyone is ok, 
Big hugs all round xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Bekks - fingers x your bloods come back clear

Limpets - great news, you are now officially on Mat leave :happydance:

x


----------



## becs0375

Bekks fx'd that all is ok with your bloods x

Limpets thats brilliant news!!!

Asher good on you for relaxing!!!

Just got back from walking the dog, gonna have some lunch and then put my washing away!! Then I am off to see my nephew at his sports day!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks Becs :) We should, it would be lovely :) 

So glad things are looking alright Bekklez, fingers crossed for the blood results. 

Limpetsmum, yay! You can be like me! Keep away the boredom together!


----------



## Asher

Glad things are looking okay Bekklez. 

Glad you got sorted Limpetsmum, I have to say since my doc signed me off I have felt sooooo much better and better able to sort my normal day to day stuff cos work isn't there to half kill me! Make the most of your "me" time! 

Becs, sounds like a good day all round for you honey! 

Carley your little one is just adorable! I can't wait to see pics of all these little ones when they're in our arms! And not too long to wait now!

I have got a touch of cabin fever now! Went out for a swim to the leisure centre after DH got back, then have been knitting and watching Harry Potter all afternoon! I am now so ready to go out and actually see some other people!! The rain has stopped so that's good! And my blanket actually is starting to look like a blanket now! A few more stripes and then I will be ready to start the border!


----------



## Asher

Glad things are looking okay Bekklez. 

Glad you got sorted Limpetsmum, I have to say since my doc signed me off I have felt sooooo much better and better able to sort my normal day to day stuff cos work isn't there to half kill me! Make the most of your "me" time! 

Becs, sounds like a good day all round for you honey! 

Carley your little one is just adorable! I can't wait to see pics of all these little ones when they're in our arms! And not too long to wait now!

I have got a touch of cabin fever now! Went out for a swim to the leisure centre after DH got back, then have been knitting and watching Harry Potter all afternoon! I am now so ready to go out and actually see some other people!! The rain has stopped so that's good! And my blanket actually is starting to look like a blanket now! A few more stripes and then I will be ready to start the border!


----------



## SisterRose

I think I've come to the conclusion that my local hospital is hopeless! :dohh: I understand they're busy and appreciate that but they're so unorganized.

They told me specifically to ring about my bloods at 5pm so I gave them a call 5 minutes ago and asked them about my bloods, they said "We're really busy and we'll call you later but if there was anything to worry about they would have called you" but they told me to call them! I bet they haven't even checked them yet.
They also told me to book an appointment at the Antenatal clinic for tomorrow while I called but they said that's closed now and so I can't have an appointment for the recheck! why'd they tell me to call at 5 then? pfffffff. :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Carley your baby looks soooooo cute!

Limpetsmum, yey to being signed off work! That is great news.

Bekklez is sounds like everything is going to be ok but I will keep my FX for your next appointment.

I had an amazing evening last night. The food was AMAZING!!! We got to meet the chef and also realised that Heston Blumential was eating in the restaurant at a table next to us. We laughed so much all night. I'm so in love with my hubby!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Ahhhh fishy I'm glad you had a lovely time :)

Bekklez, they make things difficult that really shouldn't be! Give them grief about the phone call!

Limpetsmum, hopefully now you're not at work you will be able to enjoy the sun and relax and you'll feel better :)

I got home from a long, stressful day at work to dog mess ALL OVER the kitchen :( Seriously looked more like 4 dogs worth of mess than one, I don't know what's wrong with him at the moment! So I cried my way through cleaning that up!!! PLus DH rang in the middle of it and I wasn't really very nice to him!! What a crappy horrible day!

FIngers crossed the weather is nice tomorrow as it will be sports day..... sports day = not much work for Louise!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Louise :hugs: I don't know how I would cope without my dh at home with me. You are a real trouper. I just feel so useless. x


----------



## genies girl

beklez i think most hospitals are like this, frustarting isnt it?

I got my bloods glucose levels back today, the dr and midwife were so convinced i would have high levels and have GD but my level was totally fine , i was so pleased!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Great news Genies Girl!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Thats great news genie, you must be so happy!!

Fishy, it's just something you get used to! I knew what his job entailed before I got involved with him, and he's worth it! (most of the time hee hee)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girlies

Sorry bit of a selfish post from me tonight as too tired to catch up! Just wanted to pop in and say that I had my 32 week appointment with the midwife and baby is doing just fine, I'm measuring 1.5cm too big again but she wasn't all that bothered about it lol Seeing her again in 2 weeks now.

Also wanted to say we went for our first parent craft class last night we we really enjoyed it! It was more of an overview of labour and she gave tips on what to do when you're in labour at home etc. We met some lovely people too, so really looking forward to the next one next week!

And... 2 more days left at work and I'm finished wooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! There are 2 other pregnant girls at work who are due toward the end of September and they looked at me like I was insane when I said I was finishing friday! Isn't it funny how people have always got an opinion on how long you should work etc, when really it's a totally individual thing how you are managing! I'm so glad I'm finishing, although I'm a bit concerned about being bored, my back and hips are so sore that I don't think I could carry on even if I wanted to.

Anyway, hope you're all good xxxxx


----------



## becs0375

Louise what a nightmare, my dog has been a bit loose due to the warm weather and isn't eating alot either xx I think us army wives are made of tough stuff, we have brilliant coping skills xxx

Fishy glad you had a lovely evenng x

Bekks that hospital sounds crap!!

Just relaxing after a long day, finished the ironing!! The dog is asleep on my bed, bless him!! Watered the plants and thats all me chores done for the day!!!


----------



## Asher

Evening ladies!

Grr Bekklez hospitals can be so frustrating. I'm sure if they needed to, they would have been on to you, but this is not the time in your life when you need to be kept hanging on for goodness sake! Hope you're ok.

Fishy that sounds fab! How lovely! Glad you had a good time.

Louise your poor doggy. Dog mess is not good at the best of times, I don't blame you for crying all the way through the clean up! I nearly cried when Archie spewed the other night, and he's my baby!

Sounds like you're doing good Emzy! And nobody should make you feel bad about when you choose to finish work, more free time before baby time! Glad you enjoyed your class too. 

Good news for no GD Genies Girl! 

Am really enjoying chilling out in the caravan. Went down to the kids character show before and the kids loved it, now back here in my PJs with the alcy free becks! Life is good!!


----------



## becs0375

I have just ordered some bits in the new look sale!!


----------



## Kelloggz187

Hi :flower:

Could you add me please - my little boy is due 6th September! :blue:

Thank you :) xx


----------



## becs0375

Welcome Kelloggz xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi and welcome kelloggz... you've made me fancy some cornflakes now!!


----------



## Blob

Bekk glad everything is ok :hugs: 

Limpetsmum, sucks about your feet but :yipee: no work. My circulation is awful too :nope:

Awwww F&C thats so cute :cloud9: I went out to a gorgous restaurant for my birthday too but we supply most of the good ones up here :dohh: so its really odd going as they talk like they know you :wacko:

Genie thats fab :thumbup:

Emzy people always want to work as long as possible, its only after they have the baby they realise how important the few weeks to chill and have time to yourself are :hugs:

Hey Kelloggz :wave:

Phew...was that everything :wacko:

Well my only chat for the evening is that we're nearly finished wallpapering :lol: Then just got to tile thekitchen and decorate the nursery :haha: Not to mention finishing the garden :cry:


----------



## limpetsmum

Oooh Drazic i didn't realise you were on leave too! I definately need someone to keep me in the house & not shopping & spending lol. 

Welcome Kelloggz187, we are due on the same day :thumbup:

Well i've just finishing ironing my 0-3 month baby grows & vests (don't worry i only plan to iron this first lot so they look nice lol) it felt like a mound, even DH asked how many we needed :dohh:.
I'll put them away tomorrow but at least it empties the washing basket so i can wash Tufty's towels & nappies overnight ready to hang out tomorrow :happydance:.

I looked at some pregnancy pictures of me today as i uploaded them to the pc, i thought i was looking ace & not putting too much weight on apart from my tummy.......the photo's tell a different story lol. I have a double chin & a chubby face eeeek! Seems my legs are also bigger as i can't get some of my earlier bought materntiy jeans, although some of that might be the oedema (hope so). 

Well, i'm off to sort a few more nursery things out. Night night ladies, until tomorrow xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Hello all, 
Just popping by thanks to blackberry! 
My first time on internet posting with it!
Not been able to catch up as all too fiddly, just hoping everyone ok and sending some :hugs:
Was up at half 5 this morning due to poorly dd, but she refuses to take calpol so have to go to town asap to get a medicine syringe try and get some in to her!
All good on hols, so far weather good, even yesterday it was a bit dull but we managed the beach!
Sun coming out now, will have to see what we do today, I think dd is in early stages of chicken pox, she was with at least 2 xhildren that had it about 12 days ago, about right for the 14 day incubation oh the joys! 
1ill be back soon to catch up, only 2 more weeks of school run for me, just can't wait 10 actual school days, feels so close now til all that lovely rest!
Was told I won't get to September I am so big, well sorry but I will, never been early, just big! 

Bye til I get back, feel like a gate crasher!!

Babythinkpink xx


----------



## becs0375

Babythinkpink, glad you are having a good time, I hope your DD gets better soon xx

Limpets, I love ironing baby clothes, they look so cute!!! How is Brownsie???

I have a crap nights sleep, my dog wanted to go out at about 2am so decided to play with his stuffed lion and whack me round the head with it, I got up let him out, then he wouldn't come back in!! So I waited ages!! Got back to bed around the 3am then he was up again at 4am, it was amusing, I was so tired as it was really muggy last night. I ended up crying and texting Ian. I am such a prat!! This morning I am off into town to pick up my bouncer from Boots! I have a spliting headache so I am gonna try and have a sleep this afternoon!!


----------



## Drazic<3

limpetsmum, It's kinda enforced maternity as I was made redundant! Still, no-one will employ me this far on, so stuck really! 

Bekklez, they have been the same with me sometimes, I think they are just so, so busy but that doesn't make it any easier when you are stressing I know. 

F&C, Sounds like a lovely meal, glad you had a great time! 

Kelloggz, hello and welcome! :) 

Becs, Maybe we shouldn't go shopping on the meet, you seem like a bad influence on shopping :rofl: 

I'm alright today, quiet baby this morning after a manic, manic day yesterday! Is anyone else drinking Raspberry Leaf Tea? I started yesterday and then my hypnobirthing teacher said that I shouldn't be drinking it until 34 weeks :dohh: sooooo no more tea for me until then!


----------



## SisterRose

I've decided I'm not bothered about the results now if they're not. They never even bothered to give me a call back. I just hope for their sakes they did check it and there wasn't anything wrong else I'll go mad. :haha:

Draz - What's Rasberry Leaf Tea do? prepare baby for labour?


----------



## limpetsmum

> Limpets, I love ironing baby clothes, they look so cute!!! How is Brownsie???

 They do indeed, i have the pleasure of sorting them all into their little drawers today :cloud9: i have my top drawers for newborn stuff & the bottom ones will be 0-3 months. I'm figuring organisation is the key to enjoying my bubba once they are here, if i get sorted now i will have more time & patience to spend with them & not faff about looking for stuff lol.
I also have a line full of nappies & baby towels now :thumbup: DH going to put me one of those hanging mesh tube things up from the ceiling to put all those in so i can see what i have at a glance :winkwink:
Brownsie is fine, still occupied with the new business but i believe she has finished work at her old place now :thumbup: i'll pass on your love to her when i drop her a text x

Babythinkpink - sounds lovely, wish i were on a beach - i love the 'seaside' heehee. Our holiday is booked 4 weeks after i'm due :wacko: DH convinced we won't go but i'm determined to!

Aww Drazic what a bummer! Did you get a payout? Or are you elegible to take legal action (although i know it's faffy esp when you have other things on your mind).
Yes no rasberry leaf tea just yet eeeek, Bekklez i think it has been known to bring on labour......hhhmmmmm may go out & stock up on some for later on :blush:

Well, DH has just called requesting i make a card for his Mom's birthday tomorrow so i guess that secures my afternoon :thumbup:. I spoke to him about his parents last night as they really don't seem fussed about the little one :shrug: i know they already have 3 grandchildren from his brother so they are out of options, but it's a different son so i presumed they might have been a little more interested than they seem. He reassured me it's just how they are & not to mistake it for not caring, but i come from a very affectionate family so i don't understand the what seems like an offish attitude. They have never once asked about the baby (they do ask how i am - it's like it doesn't exsist yet or something) they haven't got it anything or even offered (not that we need anything from them but the offer would be nice) I don't even think they know when i am due :wacko:. Does anyone else have family like this?


----------



## Drazic<3

Raspberry leaf tea helps prepare your uterus for Labour and has been linked to shorter second stages, stronger (more effective) contractions, less post birth bleeding, helps milk production and helps your uterus shrink back after birth. It truly is wonderful stuff. I have read TONNES online, and whilst it has nothing in it which can stimulate Labour, because it does tighten your uterus - IF you had existing problems it could, possibly, maybe, cause preterm Labour. That has never been proven and so many reputable sources say it is utterly fine from 32 weeks (you need to take it for a while as it needs to build up in your system) I am going to wait until 34-5 weeks now and take a higher dosage from the start. 

Limpetsmum - The whole office was made redundant sadly, nothing I can do about it. It was always a part of my job that there was the possiblity of something like that happening, but after being there for 3 and a half years we didn't think it would happen. Luckily, I will still get SMP, but it's nothing like the maternity package I would have got! 
Also, unhelpfully, they have decided they can't be arsed to pay my SMP on a weekly/monthly basis, but in a lump sum - which is obviously no more money but will make me not entitled to any further support :dohh:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Drazic I heard you could take it from 32 but only in small doses ie just one tablet a day and then you up the quantity each week. 

Bekklez it's meant to help shorten the labour but is also known for bringing on labour.

Good to hear you're having a good time babythinkpink!

Limpetsmum, I guess it's just their way. Maybe they don't want to be 'just another interfering' couple ie they might think you prefer them to back off a bit. My in-laws are great but quite reserved about the whole thing unlike my folks who get emotional about it. x


----------



## limpetsmum

Drazic - thanks for the raspberry tea info, quite interesting - sounds worth a go. Does it taste ok?
I'm not sure about benefits but my friend told me yesterday her S-I-L is getting £500 when she has the baby cos she's low income :shrug: worth looking into - seems the less you do for yourself in this country the more you are rewarded :growlmad:.

F&C, that is exactly what DH said, he said they know we are capable of looking after ourselves so they don't butt in, still - some sort of concern would be nice eh! My parents are going crazy with the wait - i guess i get my personality from them lol, thank goodness i have my mom to get all gaga with :haha:


----------



## becs0375

Just been and picked up Hope's bouncer from Boots!! I am off into Norwich on Sunday with my Mum, so gonna tatke a trip to toys r us to get bumper etc, the ones I want have a tenner off now, they are sold out online but I called them and they have put aside what I want!! I won a lovely dress on ebay yesterday for our mess do, its a strapless black dress, calf length as its cocktail with a gold ribbon round it, gonna get some nice gold sparkly flip flops to go with it!!


----------



## YoungMummy18

Hiya....

My little girl is due on the 23rd September :)

Hope you're all okay :) 


xx


----------



## becs0375

Hello YoungMummy18, hope you are well?!


----------



## YoungMummy18

Hot and bothered and really hoping this weather starts to cool down some more but all going well :)

How's everyone finding the last tri??

I can't believe it has gone so quick :)


xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Welcome to september stars youngmummy18 :hugs:

Becs the dress sounds lovely! I felt like a million dollars in my dress at the christening on saturday :happydance:


----------



## becs0375

I didn't want to spend a fortune on a dress I am only going to wear for a few hours!! The woman has only worn it for 2 hours!


----------



## Drazic<3

Becs - Norwich would be a good place for me to get to for a meet up sometime? It's only 30 mins on the coach from here :) 

Limpetsmum - I quite liked it, I brought the one from Holland and Barratts and left it to infuse for quite a while. You can get tablets too if you don't really like it though, I have got them but won't start them until after 36 weeks as they are stronger. I was such a freak, I drunk it, then REALLY worried and started freaking about PTL, even though all evidence shows it cannot cause Labour. :dohh: Then when I had LOADS of BH I panicked! So, it must be doing something! But going to wait a few more weeks just in case :)


----------



## limpetsmum

I was lucky & got mine from Pumpkin patch in the sale for £15, i embelished it myself with swarovski crystals & the style it is i can probably get away with wearing it after pregnancy too :thumbup:. I've also had a request to loan it out to a certain someone on here too heehee - money saving all round!


----------



## becs0375

I keep thinking about getting some RLT, gonna get the tablets as I am not keen on the taste!!! Anyone gonna try clary sage oil??

I can get to Norwich anytime Drazic, we should meet up soon!!


----------



## limpetsmum

heehee drazic. I might get a small pack of the tea just to try & do the tablets if i don't like it, although i'm terrible at remembering to take tablets.......i'm meant to be on ferrous sulphate but i keep forgetting to take them :dohh:


----------



## Drazic<3

Whoops! I find it hard enough to remember my blooming pregnacare! I think I am going to try and do a cup a day from 34 weeks, then up to 2 at 36, then 3 and 37 and then just drink it as much as I like from 38! It doesn't help if it doesn't accumulate in your system so hopefully that will be enough. Too worried I will spur her on to escape if I drink it now, she already seems to be trying to claw her way out of my belly button :rofl: 

Becs, who else was saying about a Norfolk meet? I am up for it, any excuse for shopping and to escape the house for a day! :rofl:

ETA - I have bought Clary Sage Oil, but I won't even think about touching it until 37 weeks, as it is apparently really, really strong stuff! Supposed to start Labour but also be really helpful to breathe in during labour too. Has anyone thought about Evening Primrose Oil? I don't really know anything about that but have heard it mentioned.


----------



## becs0375

Have to say I am not very good at remembering tablets!! I keep thinking about going back on the pill after Hope is born, but I know I will forget to take them regularly!!


----------



## becs0375

It was Louise who was up for a meet, Mrs N also lives nearby too!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh that would be great if the four of us could go! I am pretty flexible nowadays really, the only time I am away is probably 23-27th as we are going to see the In-laws and for my baby shower. Any other time is fine though, depending on you guys :)


----------



## becs0375

I know Louise wanted to wait till she had finished work which is the end of the month, so I guess begining of August would be good!!


----------



## limpetsmum

> she already seems to be trying to claw her way out of my belly button

 lmao, midwife says Tufty is already engaged & has been for past 2 weeks eeeek! Hence me getting everything ready......just......in.....case :haha:

Becs i think i'm going to try the implant or go back on the injection - in both cases i won't need to remember them on a daily basis plus i have no faith in the pill anymore x


----------



## Drazic<3

I'm the same hun, she is 2/5's engaged so I don't want to encourage her to be coming out anytime soon! Another reason I'm putting back the RLT! 

Early August is good for me :)


----------



## StarLightxx

Hiya girls! So excited only 10 weeks left to go - hurry up september!!! Im not enjoying this hot weather.

Has anybody else not packed their hospital bags? I pretty much have all the bits i need but no bags to pack them in. OH works saturdays so cant even go shopping and grab one then! 

I think i'll be trying RLT tablets as i hate the taste of fruit teas! They're just too weak for me!

Oh my god i just had to take a parcel for our neighbour, wearing one of OH's very old embarrasing t-shirts its got the mcdonalds m on it and then says marijuana - over 1 billion stoned. :dohh: Dear lord! I totally forgot what i was wearing till i got upstairs!


----------



## becs0375

LOL Starlightxx, I am sure the postie has seen worse!!!!

I think I might have a little nap after my lack of sleep last night!!


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls, I go internetless for like 1 day and have about 10 pages to catch up on you chatterboxes :haha:

Yup, I'm only 30 mins from Norwich & would love to meet up! I can do any time since I am not working now either - early August sounds good :thumbup:

We got 'the call' yesterday - our pram and car seat are in! :happydance: I was almost as excited as when I got 'the call' saying my wedding dress was in lol! 

Think I will also be trying raspberry leaf tea, the tablets not the tea though ick! My NCT teacher had lots of good things to say about it.


----------



## limpetsmum

> Has anybody else not packed their hospital bags? I pretty much have all the bits i need but no bags to pack them in. OH works saturdays so cant even go shopping and grab one then!

I am using the bag i use for hand luggage whenever i travel, it's a decent size without being too big. I plan to take one of Tufty's changing bags with stuff for him/her which is nearly all laid out in the swinging crib :cloud9: just waiting on new bag to arrive (damn the buy/swop/sell thread.......i already had my lovely change bag but then i fell in love with another lol)


----------



## Drazic<3

Yay Mrs_N! Both for the wedding dress and for meeting up! Should we set a day, just a provisional one we can all do? :)


----------



## Louise3512uk

Helloooooo all! I've never been to Norwich before, not totally sure how long it would take me to get to from here, how far is it from Lowestoft? Lowie is about 45 mins from me I think? 
I am finishing work on the 21st July (wooyay) but think DH is still at work till the end of July so will have my step sons so early August would be best for me I think, or late July... but any day would be fine! Actually, 30th July I think... if it's a Monday... is my antenatal class so that would be no good!

It was sports day at school today, was soooooooooo hot! Plus got covered in bugs because I was on the yellow team... doh!


----------



## Drazic<3

Lol at us with our BUSY pregnant social lives! :rofl: It's about 25 mins from Great Yarmouth in the car, so I guess it will be about the same from Lowie. Just googled it and apparently it's 25ish miles from Lowie to Norwich if that helps?

Where are you in Suffolk? Google maps it. Hurrah for google maps! :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girlies

How are we all today? I've not been feeling very well with sickness, was up most of the night being sick so didn't go to work today, but feeling a bit better this evening so hoping to be able to go in tomorrow for my last day... haven't tried eating yet though so we'll see how that goes! 

Looks like Amy got her star for Darcie! Just saw her status on facebook :happydance:

By the way, I may have missed everyone doing this already, but would anyone like to be my text buddy? I noticed that on other threads people have buddied up with someone to text when they go into labour, etc so they can update everyone on here and I wondered if anyone would like to be mine? If so, PM me your number and I'll do the same!

By the way, for those of you who have Sky, have you seen Baby Tales on Discovery Home and Health? Each episode follows a couple through late pregnancy and labour and birth and I have found it really good in showing different peoples experiences of labour and birth. One of them did freak me out though, the girl was only young and went drug free, had to have forceps and the SCREAAAMS she let off!!!! OMG I freaked out lol Most of them are fine though and I've been so interested to see what happens afterwards and stuff. Worth checking out if you have the channel and don't get freaked out easily! 

xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

I'm in Woodbridge, I work in Beccles though so I know that's not so far from Norwich! Also seen Amy's status, she has received the star, I really hope she likes it x


----------



## Drazic<3

Nah, well close. 16 miles to Norwich from Beccles. :)


----------



## Louise3512uk

I'm happy to meet up wherever anyway, if Norwich is easiest for everyone else then there is fine!! Someone that knows the area should pick somewhere nice that we can have a lovely lunch!


----------



## Drazic<3

Ummm... there is pretty much every kind of restaurant in Norwich! Whatever you fancy! Loads of baby stuff too, we got some lovely bits in the sale from Blooming Marvellous last time we were there :D


----------



## Fish&Chips

Blimen hec I still can't think of Darcie without crying. Glad she got the star. Thanks again Louise for sorting it out.

I can't believe some of you are engaged already!

I still haven't packed my hospital bag. Still got to buy a few bits and work out what to bring little fishy home in.

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh I would love to go to Norwich but it's a 2 hour drive :(


----------



## Emzywemzy

Defo too far for me too :cry: Wonder how many of us are from the North West? Might have to see about arranging a North West meet in Manchester or something.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Not me. I'm a Southerner. x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Fishy I'd be happy to have lunch a different day an hour or so in the other direction! Whereabouts are you?

Emzy, unless I'm up visiting my folks it's a bit far from me! They're not far from Sheffield though so maybe at some point!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm in Bucks. I guess Essex is in-between us?


----------



## Louise3512uk

Yep I would think so, Colchester is about 20 mins or so, chelmsford about 50 mins/an hour? Down the A12... so it's perfectly possible!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh yeah Louise Sheffield isn't far from here if you're ever in the vicinity! And F&C, I'm a southerner at heart (from Kent originally) but live oopp north now lol I know Asher lives up here near me, but not sure how many others there are x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Well I know what we'll all be doing on our maternity leave then!!! Chelmsford is about 45 mins from me I think. x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Well Emzy I WILL be up there early August at some point, we're going to get all our visiting out of the way as early as possible as long distances in the car aren't nice!! I will let you know when I know that we're up there!

I can't wait for there to be a bunch of us waddling about together!!!

I think in one of the pubs local to me there is a regular meet of pregnancy/baby buddies... me and Wayne saw about a dozen women in there a few weeks ago all with babies around the same age all in car seats! Was so cute!


----------



## limpetsmum

Fish&Chips said:


> Blimen hec I still can't think of Darcie without crying. Glad she got the star. Thanks again Louise for sorting it out.
> 
> I can't believe some of you are engaged already!
> 
> I still haven't packed my hospital bag. Still got to buy a few bits and work out what to bring little fishy home in.
> 
> x

Same here, just looked at the piccies she uploaded & burst into tears......again! 
I have 3 possible 'going home' outfits, can't choose so i'll take all 3 lol. I'm packing disposable nappies as i hear hospitals are not very happy with reuseables due to infection control which i can appreciate.
My problem is i can't think of a going home outfit for me lol, will i be as fat & still need maternity clothes? I think i might end up packing leggings & t-shirt!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hehehe Emzy I'm a northerner at heart, moved down here a few years ago and now follow hubby around with his postings! Although hopefully he's here until his career ends as he can get cross-posted at this base!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I hadn't even thought about what I'll wear! Loose maternity trousers I guess are a must!


----------



## limpetsmum

i've been advised big pants & comfy clothes :thumbup:


----------



## Louise3512uk

I haven't even thought about hospital bags and coming home outfits yet! Although I do know what Lilia will be wearing as her coming home outfit because her Daddy chose it and it's too cute!

Argh I'm having one of those days! I'm impatient and want her here now!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh yeah something loose and baggy for me. We've picked out one of her cute sleepsuits with a matching hat and a little pink cardi for her going home outfit, soo cute! I just need to get some nursing nighties from mothercare and then I can pack my bag! x


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Damn you all for living miles away :haha:

Well i also hate those of you who have engaged babies :cry: mine is still all over the shop :gun:


----------



## elmaxie

Hey ladies!

I have tried to read back a few pages but I have no clue whats going on:shrug:

I have semi done my hospital bag....I dont have many mat clothes so I have to keep washing clothes and having a set of stuff on top of my case which I wear and put more out! I just really have hit a wall with the bag situation.:blush:

Ahhh your all arranging to meet...if you do remember to take pics!

Blob I now what you mean everyone is so far away...makes us seem quite remote up here...which I am not just a quick bus trip to Edinburgh (not that I have used a bus in years!)

So glad Amy got the star (I saw her FB update and got a bit weepy) :cry:

We bought baby a carpet this week and the man is coming to fit it tomorrow:happydance: then OH has promised on Saturday we can go to ikea and get a chest of drawers and build it so I can put the baby clothes away and make him go up in the loft for the crib and other baby stuff.

I had a huge gut of general stuff we moved with us and no longer use and put it on gumtree and have had noone interested....I mean its either free or a couple of quid for the stuff.:shrug:So now I need to make a trip to charity shop and get rid as its now sitting in our room so its like a challenge in the crystal maze to get to bed past all this stuff!

As I say I only read back about 4/5 pages so I am so sorry if I have missed something important...I am finding it harrder to get on BnB these days and easier to keep up to date on FB on my itouch thing.

Emma.xx


----------



## Kaz1977

Hi Everyone

I'm another Scottish lass - in Edi too.

Limpetsmum - you will still look about 5-6 months pg when you leave hospital - so I'm afraid that means maternity trousers for a couple of weeks after birth. You will shrink fast, but it takes a bit of time for the 'jelly belly' to go.

I won't be packing my bag for ages yet - probably not until I've finished work at 36w. All my baby stuff is still in my loft from last time. Will need to get it down and start washing soon.

Off to find my PJs now


----------



## Snoozie

Engaged babies!!!!!! Mine pop in and out but definitely not in my pelvis yet! Infact I can't even guess baby's position, I'm getting movement very low down. I'm clueless this time! I know baby is back to back but not sure which way up. I need a back or a bum to know which way she is up lol!

Hospital bag for me is sort of half packed just to keep all of that stuff in one place to be honest lol.

Meet up sounds fab but I'm in swansea so miles from everyone!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Mine just seems to move around and change position all the time...he is a right fidget bum!! Actually can you have too much movement, dont want him to be stressed :S??


----------



## Asher

Just popping on with a quick hello tonight! You've been a chatty old bunch today!

So nice to see Amy has Darcie's star and is pleased with it. I had a little blub too.

Meet ups sound good! Emzy yep I'm in Stockport so easy to jump on the motorway. Trafford Centre's probably a good meet up place. I know there are others in the area. Pinky's also in Stockport but I'm not sure about her transport arrangements. If memory serves me right (which it probably won't!) Lilia is in Stockport too (am probably so wrong here!!). I would love a brew date! Only issue is that I will have at least one of the boys with me, but as long as nobody else minds, I don't!!

All this talk of engaged babies and RLT makes me excited! I am ready to meet my little him or her now. There are loads of little babies being pushed around in shiny new prams on this caravan site, looking so cute! I want to pick them up and have a sniff but I think that might seem inappropriate!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Asher said:


> Just popping on with a quick hello tonight! You've been a chatty old bunch today!
> 
> So nice to see Amy has Darcie's star and is pleased with it. I had a little blub too.
> 
> Meet ups sound good! Emzy yep I'm in Stockport so easy to jump on the motorway. Trafford Centre's probably a good meet up place. I know there are others in the area. Pinky's also in Stockport but I'm not sure about her transport arrangements. If memory serves me right (which it probably won't!) Lilia is in Stockport too (am probably so wrong here!!). I would love a brew date! Only issue is that I will have at least one of the boys with me, but as long as nobody else minds, I don't!!
> 
> All this talk of engaged babies and RLT makes me excited! I am ready to meet my little him or her now. There are loads of little babies being pushed around in shiny new prams on this caravan site, looking so cute! *I want to pick them up and have a sniff but I think that might seem inappropriate*!!

:haha: hehehe x


----------



## elmaxie

LOL at Asher...yeah they might cart you away for baby sniffing:haha:

But you have made my night with your comment!

Hi Kaz1977 where abouts in Edinburgh are you?? I am just outside in Roslin.

Right gonna head off to my bed.

Night ladies!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

You've been chatting too much for me to catch up properly :rofl:

Welcome to the newbies :hi:

I'm feeling sooooo tired at the moment. The slightest physical exertion and I feel completely wiped out - it's ridiculous. I won't be about this weekend so I'm not even going to attempt to catch up on what I miss so apologies for that in advance.

I have bought the baby a Fisher Price Soothe n Lights Seahorse and collected it from Boots today. They have it on offer for £10.39, it plays for 5 mins lullaby's and sea sounds while it's belly lights up and then gently fades. It won best Newborn sleep aid in the Mother & Baby awards so I decided to go for it. DH and I have enjoyed playing with it this evening! I put the bumper and coverlet on my crib today, to see what it looks like. My verdict was cute, what do you guys think? I've got the drapes too but don't think I'll put them up until the winter. Here is the pic.....
 



Attached Files:







Crib2.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NurseKel

Awww MrsJo, I love the teddy bear quilt! We have made much progress this week. We combined kids rooms and have the nursery set up with just a few things to add. I think DH decided with Cade trying to come early we better start moving on it. Not to mention, he knows I'm suppose to be resting and if he didn't help me I'd do it myself...hehehe.
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Carley22

Mrs Jo8 - crib looks cute and snap as we have the same crib woop woop.

Havent thought about hospital bag too much yet but should get it sorted over the next 5 weeks lol. 

RLT tablets sound good - cant wait to get far enough along for that!!


DOES ANYONE LIVE 1-2 HOURS FROM POOLE/BOURNEMOUTH???? and want to meet?


----------



## NurseKel

Hey girls can you answer something for me? What are these RLT tablets you're all speaking of and what is their purpose? I know it might have been explained but I missed it.


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks ladies

I think i'm going to go with the RLT tablets rather than tea bags, where is the best place in the UK to get them from? Holland and Barrett?

I've prepared the baby's hospital bag but not my own yet!

x


----------



## becs0375

Evening!!

So pleased Amy got her star xxx

Mrs J looking so cute xx

Just had a lovely meal out with my Mum and some of her friends, was all very pleasant!! Ian is home tonight, he is out aat a dine out then going back out on exercise in the morning! Hopefully the puppy will settle!!


----------



## Carley22

RLT raspberry leaf tea, helps to progress you through labour.... quite a fantastic herbal product aparently


----------



## Carley22

Goodnight ladies love ya xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you Carley! I just was curious when everyone was talking about it. The way it looks my lil one is so impatient I won't have to use any of that. LOL Good night!


----------



## BLONDIE35

Just a quick update. Been to see my consultant today and I've now got to have my b/p monitored every week as I keep getting traces of protein showing in urine which will be a pain as my b/p has been normal all the way through. Also at my growth scan the sonographer said everything was in the normal parameters and they would only worry if abdominal size was by the 97th centile. The consultant said that my measurements were borderline 97th centile so don't think the radiographer knows what she's talking about. They have said that at my next scan if it's still following the same growth they'll have to start monitoring baby's h/b in fetal health unit twice a week. I'm not sure how I'm gonna manage that as my little girl will be home with me full time by then and I don't have anyone else to look after her!!! I also had a problem with my bloods in that I'm now anaemic and my HBA1c (diabetes one) wasn't processed by the path lab as they said they only do one per pregnancy but as I have gestational diabetes (injecting insulin) they should have done this. Hospitals can sometimes be a right pain in the arse!!

Anyway enough of moaning but baby is moving well and kicking all the time which is nice but sometimes takes your breath away!!!


----------



## Carley22

NP babes xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Blondie, sorry to hear you're having such a hard time of it. Hopefully your blood pressure will stay within some normal ranges and stablize. I admire you for coping with the diabetes during pregnancy. I can't even imagine how hard that must be. I totally understand what you're saying about bubs moving. I feel the same way with my preterm labor problems. I take some reassurance in the fact he moves so much that I at least know he's okay. Even the nurse at the hospital said she wasn't worried about keeping him on the monitor since he kept running from her anyway. LOL
I wish you the best of luck hun and keep us updated.


----------



## BLONDIE35

Thanks Nursekel didn't realise you were also having problems but here's hoping it all goes well for you too. I had diabetes last time too but developed it later in the pregnancy I'm not too worried at the moment and quite laid back and just see what happens. xx


----------



## drea2904

Hello Ladies, my oh my we were chatty tonight!! Tried to read back but keep getting lost, concentraition loss, nappy brain already!!!

So glad Amy got her Star aswell, once again thanks Louise for organising.x

My wee bubba been very active today so Im loving it, Ive got a really sore lower back just now and my bath hasnt eased it. No luck on job front as yet for dh but he is trying, not much more we can do!, Im enjoyong having him here tbh but gotta think about money & the future!. My friend took me to pics last night and we seen get him to the greek it was really funny and just good to have some time away from worrying about him getting a job, looking after mason and getting organised, really done me good:)

Im Glasgow so miles away for a meet, although Im sure there is a few scots and we could meet for lunch?!

Anyways so sorry for the lack of personals, be back on track 2moro!!!.xxx


----------



## Krakir

Wow! 8 pages later, i THINK i'm mostly caught up >.<
I think i might be starting to get morning sickness/nausea again :( I had a hard time getting my shreddies down this morning. Also didn't sleep well last night for unknown reasons, ended up sleeping on the couch at around 6am because my hips were hurting so bad in my bed -.-

And i haven't even started to THINK about packing my hospital bag yet, or even about wether or not the babies engaging lol. she still feels diagonal to me, from my top right side to the bottom left side lol.
I'm definitely going to try RLT, also going to try acupuncture to quicken/bring/ease labor later on.


----------



## apaton

morning ladies hope we are all well , sorry cant write personals my brain wont permit and dont know how to quote :dohh:

ive half done my hospital bag but not properly, theres enought there to grab if needs be :flower:

drea i would be up for the glasgow meet :thumbup: 

my head is spining with all this house stuff :wacko: we are trying to bring entry date foward as it needs ripped bare to shell i might need a tent after all :haha: x


----------



## Blob

Yaay we should totally do a Scotland meet :lol: I live about an hour from either Glasgow or Edin...hopefully will go better than the other meets i've been on :haha:

:baby: had hicups this morning..was wondering when baby would start :yipee:

I havent even started a hospital bag or even started getting my homebirth stuff ready :shock: I had a kick up the arse last night had a dream baby came early and i was as ready as i am now...eeek!!


----------



## Mrs_N

okay I'm starting to feel really unorganised now, and in general I'm a very organsied person so I hate that feeling! I have a long long hospital bag list, one for me, one for baby and one for hubby. Have started getting bits together, but we are talking maybe 5 things done so far! eek! Really should get a shifty on, I wanted it done by 32 weeks! 

One thing our NCT teacher suggested which I though was a good idea is put all the stuff you want in your bag out on the table/bed and get your birth partner to actually pack it - they'll be the ones sifting through it whilst you are in labour, so it makes sense that they know where everything is! 

Louise I live in Bungay just down the road from Beccles, it takes about 30 mins to get to Norwich from here - it's not far but ther roads aren't great! 

:hugs: Blondie

I think baby is still doing somersaults here lol!


----------



## becs0375

Is it just me or what but this muggy weather is making me wanna lose my temper!!! Its so close outside, have done all my housework and now relaxing in front of the fan!! It was so hot to sleep last night so hardly slept, think its a combo of the both thats making me really ratty!


----------



## opticalillus5

Oooo I wanna meet up!!!! I'm a Yorkshire lass, so I could do Trafford Centre in about 1 - 2 hours, even if I got lost. Yey! :happydance: 

I haven't started my hospital bag yet, but I'm progressing with the decorating. Hall is almost done, living room is finished, baby's room just needs border and then furniture can go up (after i've bought it lol). 

I'm at another wedding tomorrow, so i'm off to the hairdressers in half hour to have my colour re-done. I must say i'm not too fussed about this wedding, as we're going all day (with everyone all day drinking). OH wanted us to get the minibus back with his friends - at midnight! No way... I'll drive. Then, if he wants, he can stay and i'll come home (but still be a bit pissed off that he's not coming back with me). 

I went to antenatal class last night, and it was great. I must say though, I felt that although the midwife covered a lot of stuff, she skirted over the more unpleasant stuff, and I kinda felt like she was painting a rosy picture of labour (having gone through it). 
I know she doesn't want to scare all the ladies as i'm the only one who's had a baby before), but when someone asked about induction, she just said 'ah well now we leave you till term + 12 so there's less chance of it happening' and then moved on. What about my birth with DD? She was early, but my waters broke, and I had to be induced via drip (after the slow release tablets didn't work). She also skimmed over episiotomies, forceps, cesarians etc, and just talked for ages about positions when giving birth, as if by squatting, it'd mean absoloutely nothing would go wrong. I just thought that all the ladies who don't come on forums such as this will have a shock if they aren't lucky enough to have a completely 'normal' birth! But I didn't wanna be the pessimist in the corner scaring the pregnant ladies into pre-term labour, so I just kept my mouth shut. Think I should have said something? OH thinks I was just extremely unlucky to have been induced with Emma back to back and a tear... I hope I was, and this one will be better (and there's no need to scare people to death!). 

Anyways, I'm off to get my hair done. Back soon! xxx


----------



## becs0375

I thought the whole idea of Antenatal classes was to give you a good idea of labour and birth!! So glad the mw who is doing ours is very blunt and open about everything!!

Don't you just love wedding season!! Have a lovely time Optical!! Its gonna be hot, hot hot tomorrow!!


----------



## elmaxie

Morning!

Wel today i am shattered. If I dont go to my bed at 9pm I have no chance theses days with my boy getting up the back of 6am..so am sitting here with a strong coffee and a mars bar:coffee:yes my diabetic doctor would be pleased:haha:

Blondie I cant believe your hospital!! And I can understand your worries although mine are not as bad really at all. I will be going to get the monitoring done once a week and I attend diabetic pregnancy clinic every 2nd week but I am now really lucky as my mum has just retired so is being so helpful as it stresses me out taking him to the clinic for the chats etc but I just cant imagine being strapped to the machine for an hour and getting my BP done with Nathan strapped in his buggy screaming....:nope:
How old is your little girl??

I might (big might) be up for a Glasgow meet too...:blush:

In all honesty it would depend if my OH was off work (or if I could get my mum to watch my boy for me) as I am finding it so hard right now being so huge and running after him...am sure he knows and has turned into a devil boy:dohh: I finish up work in 3 weeks....yay thank goodness!

BLOB!! Get those bags done and your stuff sorted at least a bit! Reminds me I need to put your number in my mobile:blush:

I have some RLT (I didnt mind it last time if I am honest) in my cupboard...when do we start it? 
Because of the diabetes I was told my uterus wouldnt contract as well and babies reserves would run out faster so I would NEED surgical intervention ie ventouse/forcep or a section and I truely believe the tea really did tone my uterus and I pushed him out without the need of the docs down to this...but maybe I am biased lol

Emma.xx


----------



## becs0375

Emma good on you for having a mars bar!!! Must be a nightmare chassing a toddler around xx

I think I am going to buy the RLT tablets!


----------



## Blob

My RLT say not until you're 'term' so i'm starting at 36 weeks :rofl: I still have some left from Tabs (FX still in date :lol:)

Emma i need to put yours in mine too :haha: See i will only be able to update you if i end up in hospital though as we dont get signal in our house :rofl: but i shall just be on here chatting about it all :haha: I had BETTER be having this baby in August!!

Yea i need to start..think i'm going to start next week :rofl:


----------



## becs0375

Seeing how many people have started packing hospital bags has given me a kick up the butt to get mine done!! Haven't even bought anything! Just be my luck I go into labour early!!!


----------



## Blob

I havent either :shock: I dont even have anything ready for my homebirth...


----------



## becs0375

Haha Blob, what are we like!!! I am normally so very organised!! I keep kidding myself that I have all the time in the world!


----------



## Blob

I just like leaving it until the end so that i have lots to do at the boring 'wait' :haha:


----------



## becs0375

Its like waiting for Christmas!!!


----------



## Blob

:lol: Yea it is... has anyone else already got baby christmas presesnts :rofl: I have.


----------



## Drazic<3

Christmas pressies?! Wow, super organised! 

I have been picking up bits and pieces, but in no decent order yet. You are making me really feel I should get that sorted!

Many places online say 32 weeks for RLT, but my hypnobirthing teacher said to start at 34 weeks. I am going to have the odd cup over the next few weeks, then go a cup a day from 34, 2 from 36, 3 from 37 and then as much as I can from 38!! 

Having so many hip/pelvic problems today, but my midwife is still on holiday so going to have to suffer it through! Anyone else suffering? 

opticalillus5 - My hypnobirthing teacher would say that was a good thing. Fear = pain, so scaring people won't help :)


----------



## Blob

:hugs: Hip problems are rubbish... 

I only have them as i got something for Tabs and it was an excuse :haha: Was more that i wanted to get Tabs two dresses but they are so expensive i decided one was for christmas :blush: Dont think it couts.


----------



## limpetsmum

> I want to pick them up and have a sniff but I think that might seem inappropriate!!

 :haha: brilliant! I can just picture you!
As a yankee candle fan i can recommend 'baby powder' as it smells just like new babies, get yourself some yankees hun & your craving might just be manageable :thumbup:

MrsJ08 your crib looks adorable, i might just go photograph mine now the sunlight is on the room, i want one of those wrap aound thingies!!!

Well i've become wel & trully addicted to nappies! Did anyone ever know there were so many fab ones out there, i hate my addictive personality :dohh:


----------



## limpetsmum

> DOES ANYONE LIVE 1-2 HOURS FROM POOLE/BOURNEMOUTH???? and want to meet?

 me me me me (on the train) :thumbup:


----------



## becs0375

I love yankee candles!! They are lush, have them all over the house!!


----------



## limpetsmum

becs0375 said:


> I love yankee candles!! They are lush, have them all over the house!!

Me too! :happydance::happydance::happydance: My Mom promises to buy me baby powder for in the nursery when bubba is born, she bought me wedding day when i got married & we plan to light it each year on our anniversary :cloud9:. I'm desperately seeking blueberry muffin at the moment - it smells lush!


----------



## becs0375

I like the fruity ones, vanilla is my fav tho!! I have baby powder, smells just like johnsons!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Ooooh i have peach mango salsa - smells amazing! Lives in my hall & fragrances the whole upstairs when i light it! My fave is Christmas Cookie though :thumbup:


----------



## becs0375

Think I am gonna treat myself when I go shopping on Sunday!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Oooh which one? Do you have a Boundary Mill near to you? They are a thrid cheaper in there than normal retailers xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Afternoon ladies...hope you are all well.
I am too hot and therefore a little grouchy, luckily I am at home on my own doing the housework so no-one to take it out on!!! lol

I am actually sat here with my first ever :coffee: RLT and it doesn't really taste of much to be honest! The smell from the cup is actually quite raspberry like! But it does have a 'herby' aftertaste....drinkable though. At about 34 weeks I will start the tablets alongside the tea...and by about 38 weeks I'll probably take about 5/6 tablets. 

All these talks of meets....anyone near SE London way.....I am by J3 of the M25 so close to bluewater and lakeside.

My brain is mushy today so sorry about the lack of personals. 
:hugs: to you all. xx


----------



## limpetsmum

:hugs: back at you hun :winkwink:


----------



## SisterRose

Hey everyone, I'm gonna catch up later but I just wanted to pop in and say hello and hope everyone is well. :wave:


----------



## becs0375

Teeny I am too feeling crouchy, I really think its the weather!!

Limpets I don't know what I am gonna get, gonna have a good sniff!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

becs0375 said:


> Teeny I am too feeling crouchy, I really think its the weather!!
> 
> Limpets I don't know what I am gonna get, gonna have a good sniff!!!


Hahahaha so much sniffing going on around these parts lately :haha:


----------



## becs0375

Gotta love a good sniff!!! I love the smell of my washing liquid and fabric conditioner, its the ariel non bio almond milk and honey and the fairy fab cond in the same smell!! My baby clothes smell divine!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: all. Nope my bag is no where near being packed. Not even started it. Don't even have a bag!! lol. I guess if they say he's enormous at the scan on Monday then I'll get my finger out but I'm not too worried at the moment.

Carley, I live about 2 hrs from Bournemouth.. seems I'm 2 hours away from most of you (except you lovely northerners!). The only problem is I don't go on maternity leave until the 12th August and then wont have a car unless I drop dh off and pick him up from work.

Drazic my hip (well more the inside bit iykwim) is hurting lots. It means I have lift my left leg, using my hands, if I want to put my foot on the table to help with the swelling. My mw has just basically told me there is nothing she can do. Hey ho.

Off to Whipsnade safari park tomorrow for my nephew's 2nd birthday. I have no idea how I'm going to cope! I would ask for a wheelchair but am to embarrissed! x


----------



## FirstBean

Hope everyone is well. Sorry for lack of personals had alot of pages to catch up on.

I havent started packing my bag yet, havent bought anything yet for it either. i am going to have to start I think. :dohh:


----------



## Blob

Ooooh have fun F&C

Dropped Tabs off at nursery and now can chill out for a little while :yipee: though she cried when i took her there today :cry: 

Ok so i have never heard of those candles...might have to invest in one now :haha:


----------



## limpetsmum

OMG i have just bought the most adorable nappy! I'm not even gonna go into the cost :blush: just trust me it'll be sooo worth it when little one has to strip off :happydance:


----------



## Blob

Well i now hate you all :sulk: i have a HUGE amount of bloody candles coming my way... :shock:


----------



## Blob

Ooooooh WHAT nappy!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

haha Blob, yankee candles are the best! 
we always have one going somewhere in the house. I love the tarts too :thumbup:


----------



## Boony

hi everyone, sorry i havent been around for a while i've had a busy week.

I havent had chance to read everything only the last few pages actually so hope i havent missed anything important.

I actually have packed the hospital bags i have one for baby which is fully packed and one for me and DH which is half packed (just need clothes in it nearer the time) then i have a bag for my little boy to take to his nanas which isnt even started yet lol.

On a completely different subject i met Tina Malone (Mimi maguire from shameless) on wednesday night at our summer ball. She was lovely and has lost loads of weight! shes getting married in 7 weeks too and her Fiancee was lovely he's ex RAF which is why they made the effort to come bless them. Shes completely different to how i expected her to be she was really quiet and not at all like Mimi lol she doesnt even drink! haha!

Hope everyones ok I'm sure i'll catch up at some point.


----------



## limpetsmum

Blob said:


> Well i now hate you all :sulk: i have a HUGE amount of bloody candles coming my way... :shock:

 :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## limpetsmum

What 'flavours' did you get?


----------



## limpetsmum

Blob said:


> Ooooooh WHAT nappy!!!!!

 this one :happydance:& my mom has just instructed me to order a piggy embroidered one :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







OS-zebrasceneouter.jpg
File size: 75.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## becs0375

Love the nappy Limpets!!

Go Blob, you will be addicted to those candles!!


----------



## MamaBird

Hi everyone!!

Just popping in to say a quick hello!! I too have not even started my hospital bag! DH is reading "the Birth Partner" and so every couple of days he tells me what we'll need! lol But we haven't even decided what bag to use yet! We'll have to get on that in the next few weeks!

And Yankee Candles=HEAVEN! lol! Here in Canada we only have little sections on Yankee candles in specialty shops but when DH and I went to the U.S. a couple years ago I got to go in a real Yankee Candles Store....well I was so excited I took a picture! lol (I've attached it! lol)

Hope you ladies have a great weekend!

xo
 



Attached Files:







CIMG0783.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## elmaxie

LOL I love Yankee candles too....I have a huge vanilla one in my hall and I have a few smaller ones dotted about the house. My favourite is wedding day which I was given the morning I got married and it makes me all emotional LOL

Oh god blob you dont get signal in your house? How do you cope?? I must admit I hardly ever use my mobile but its always there...sometimes without credit or battery:haha:

I am thinking my baby will be born 28th August, Hubby thinks 31st Aug/1st Sept and my friend recons 29th AUgust as its her brirthday....I quite fancy an august baby so long as its after the 26th as its my 30th that day....not that I am doing anything bar eating bad things as I will have an excuse:blush:

Oh the nappy looks lovely.:thumbup:

Emmaxx


----------



## Snoozie

I've never experienced a yankee candle either!!!! I will get one for xmas time, someone said the do lushous xmas smells.

I've packed my hospital bag today, I still need shiower gel in it.

I feel really down today, feeling a bit bored, a bit neglected, a bit lonely and a bit sorry for myself. I know it's just hormones but I feel so sad. :(

29 weeks today! :)

Limpets!!!! Cute nappy!


----------



## Blob

OMG look at them all!!!
I got....
BABY POWDER 
CLEAN COTTON 
FRENCH VANILLA 
FRESH CUT 

Cuuuute nappy!! I LOVE WNs i have a HUUUUGE list waiting there :haha:

We built our house too thick Emma :haha: which is more worrying for the homebirth as the phone only works on the middle floor and i'm having :baby: on the basment one...aah!!


----------



## Blob

Oh yea also i had an AMAAAZZZZZIINNNNGGG MWs appointment :yipee::yipee::wohoo:

She said she doesnt think that any MW will even make it to me :shock: and explained what to do if i'm on my own :dohh: Then said baby is head down :yipee: Also she thinks baby is going to be 8lb 6 :rofl: she also was so so sweet and kept saying she wants to be the MW there and stuff was fab!!

(selfish post)

OMG 5 babies from August born :shock:


----------



## Drazic<3

^
5? :shock:


----------



## limpetsmum

Mama bird i took a phot of the yankee shop i visited in florida too but it's on my old pc :haha: that was my first introduction to them (they really don't appreciate how cheap they are over there!!!!!!!!!)
elmaxie i was given the wedding day one too with a shade & plate, we lit it on the top table & burnt it from the reception onwards :cloud9:


----------



## SisterRose

Woohoo for baby being head down now Blob!
I saw that 5 babies had been born already on the August thread too. Made me wonder how many September babies will be born in August. Exciting!

Also - Anyone else REALLY, REALLY, REEEALLYYY hungry all of the time? I can't stop eating this last three days. I could just eat, eat and eat even after meals :s
Also I'm really craving chocolate badly, I can't stop eating it and I'm worried what affect this will have on the baby! I am limiting myself, don't worry. :haha:


----------



## MrsJ08

Ladies 7 pages since this morning???!!

Good news about your MW Blob

Limpets - I got the Curly toy from Amazon he's by Tolo and called Curly the Cobra. You pull his tongue & he vibrates 

Catching up on my phone as away for the weekend. Can't remember what else I was going to say now

x


----------



## limpetsmum

I'm the opposite - i don't really feel hungry at all but i make myself eat cos i know i need to. It's probably cos i feel so full as soon as i try to eat! 

Awww MrsJ08 he sounds fab! I did promise the girls at work i wouldn't buy anything else though as they are trying to plan what to buy me now.

Might go watch my hypnobirth dvd whilst doing the ironing & see what's on there :shrug: 

Later ladies xxx


----------



## Krakir

F&C: I'm having the same thing with my right hip, i have to manually lift up my leg if i need to lift it any higher than a normal step! I heard that just rest and not aggravating it will help. 

Bekklez: I'm having opposite issues, i don't seem to ever be hungry anymore and often find myself force feeding breakfast -.-

Super jealous of the diaper Limpets :)


----------



## SisterRose

I'd love to swap appetites with you atm Limpetsmum, I bet you're not gonna have much to lose after birth. I'm gonna be HUGE! :rofl:


----------



## Blob

I dont really want to eat at all :sick: I just want to drink diet coke...Hmmmm!! 
But i'm HUGE compared to last time :cry:

Well i've decided i've bought the candles for my homebirth :rofl:

I damn well better have an August baby...no later than the 19th of August for me :rofl:


----------



## limpetsmum

The nappy IS super cute, as is the one my mum has ordered heehee.

Good excuse on the candle front :thumbup: i might go light one of mine now.

Oh i dunno, my legs are getting big now - but i guess a lot of that is the oedema.

I feel 'funny' today, i thought it was just cos i had a mega lie in & was a bit groggy from it but now i'm not sure. I can't quite put my finger on it, my head is pulsating but not like a headache, i feel a little sick & soooo thirsty i could drink an ocean! Might go put the fridge back together (i cleaned it out earlier & i've been waiting for the shelves to dry) then have a lie down on the sofa (if i can negotiate a space next to the cat). I thought i might feel better now i've been signed off work but so far i don't. Can i book in for an early baby too please? lol


----------



## AngelzTears

My baby has grown two days ahead of schedule, making her due date September 1st now. Ugh I hate that though, now I _really_ haven't a clue if she'll be born in August or September :wacko:




Bekklez said:


> Woohoo for baby being head down now Blob!
> I saw that 5 babies had been born already on the August thread too. Made me wonder how many September babies will be born in August. Exciting!
> 
> Also - Anyone else REALLY, REALLY, REEEALLYYY hungry all of the time? I can't stop eating this last three days. I could just eat, eat and eat even after meals :s
> Also I'm really craving chocolate badly, I can't stop eating it and I'm worried what affect this will have on the baby! I am limiting myself, don't worry. :haha:

I don't have the hungry thing right now, but I'm soooo thirsty! I've had almost 3 gallons of fluid in 3 days! And I'm still painfully thirsty! And I was craving chocolate and milk really bad starting 3 weeks ago, and I've noticed since then my boobies have gotten much bigger. Maybe our bodies just need the extra boobie-fat calories? haha :haha:


----------



## Blob

Teehee just hope its August :lol:

Limpetsmum seems lots of people are feeling the same :hugs:


----------



## FirstBean

I am the same always hungry even after big meals, I want more food. And have also been craving chocolate loads but I am limiting myself and having fruit when I want chocolate which just isnt the same


----------



## limpetsmum

Thanks Blob :hugs: at least i know it's not just me then :thumbup:

With all the talk of chocolate i now need to go indulge! Has anyone tried the new Galaxy Counters, minstrels without their jacket mmmm mmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, infact......i can hear a bag in the kitchen calling my name...........byeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## x-amy-x

thank you guys sooo much for the star!! pic on fb... LOVE it :) you guys are fab!

how are you all keeping?? xx


----------



## AngelzTears

limpetsmum said:


> With all the talk of chocolate i now need to go indulge! Has anyone tried the new Galaxy Counters, minstrels without their jacket mmmm mmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, infact......i can hear a bag in the kitchen calling my name...........byeeeeeeeeeee

At least you have a bag of chocolate in the house! I hate it when I crave something really badly, and there's none in the house! My Hubby has the only car so it's not like I can go get some. It drives me crazy hehe


----------



## SisterRose

so far today I've had a wispa bar and one piece of a yorkie :'( lol I would have eaten the whole yorkie too but I decided to hide it and try to forget about it until tomorrow. :haha:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Amy :hugs: you are welcome!!

Hi everyone, no time for personals because MIL and FIL are going to need picking up from the station soon! It's been far far far too hot today to concentrate on work, and my classroom is like an oven! I took the headmaster in there at the end of the day to prove to him and he's agreed I might need a fan!!

Hope everyone is good, enjoy your weekends, I doubt I'll be able to get on much x

Oh I took a couple of bump pictures last night! Everyone has been saying I've grown loads over the last few weeks so thought I'd see what you guys think!!





What do you think??


----------



## opticalillus5

Drazic<3 said:


> opticalillus5 - My hypnobirthing teacher would say that was a good thing. Fear = pain, so scaring people won't help :)

Oh No!!!! I'm petrified... does that mean i'm going to be in loads of pain?!?! I know what you mean... I guess if you tense up and expect it to hurt then it will n stuff. Oh dear... :wacko:

Limpets - I LOVE that nappy!!!! I've ended up buying waaaay too many now, and they're all plain. I got the 10 I told you about, and then another 15 tots bamboo were offered to me as a second chance offer on ebay for a ridiculous price, so I _had_ to get them. Might get rid of a few when bubs arrives though to raise funds for some pretty ones :) 

I also love yankee candles, although I've found that when I light mine (the blueberry ones) they don't smell of anything. They smell lovely if you sniff them not lit though - have I bought duds? lol. I got them from a proper shop too. 

Well, i've been told by about 6 people today that I look 'massive'. Yeah, thanks. I know it's cos of the dress I have on, and they're not being nasty or anything (2 were my parents lol) but I don't wanna hear that I'm huge! 

I don't feel too cracking at the moment either - i feel a bit sick and dicky tummyish. I don't feel hungry at all, but I know I have to have some tea. Maybe i've drunk too much caffeine? I've had 2 cups of tea and a can of coke - more than usual. Or it might be the fact i've painted my windowsills and not had enough fresh air. Hmm... I dunno, but it's not nice. 

:hi: Amy... so glad you like your star! How are you? Xx

:sick: chocolate... urgh. I even had a piece of cake today (can you remember when I was crazy for cake a few weeks ago?) and it just wasn't as nice. I mean, it was alright, it was cake. But I just didn't enjoy it as much. 

Hope everyone is good tonight xxx


----------



## opticalillus5

Louise... you look fab!!!! Such a neat bump... and you're still so slim!!! *enter green-eyed monster* I'm UBER jealous!!!! xxx


----------



## elmaxie

Oh Amy your very welcome :hugs:

Well I now feel like a huge fat whale compaired to your pics Louise:dohh:I think I will get Stuart to take a few pics of me tomorrow at 32 weeks...and just for you I will get my horrible stretch marks out (Luckily no new ones just Nathans stripes so far!) and for my FB I will do clothed bump:blush:
I am finding it hard to get stuff off the floor without adopting the giraffe wide legs stance and even sitting is uncomfortable as baby us right up at my ribs....on a funny note Nathan was being a right grumpy during a story whinging away and baby gave him a right good kick in his back:haha:but I got glared at as he thought it had been me:haha:

I have been craving diet coke too Blob...ice cold and nothing less so I am on the caffiene free stuff. That and I just really want curry badly but I cant...well maybe in a week or so I can.

I have clean cotton yankee too...lovely!

Optical it doesnt sound right you cant smell them when lit...mine stink the house out:shrug:maybe your nose is used to the smell or its a very light fragrance??


Right i really need to make some food but 1 I cant be bothered and 2 I just dont know what to make.:shrug:


Emma.xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Woah 10 pages to catch up on!!! Funnily enough i also don't feel quite myself today...and just come over all sicky :(

Hope everyone is feeling better soon x

Not packed my bag yet...going to go and buy one tomorrow! :) xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Louise your bump is tiny! gorgous xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey Amy :hi: glad you liked your star :thumbup: and i love your piccy hun - she is such a gorgeous girl!

I just had a rest on the sofa for a few hours but don't feel any better :nope: ggrrrrr, i'm sure it's just me & not being able to get comfy. I kinda fancy going for a walk but i fear my feet will start hurting again :dohh: the situations we get ourselves into eh!

I'm now packing toiletries, decided to take Johnsons & i'll share with bubba - can't be bothered packing two lots!


----------



## becs0375

Louise lovely bump, mine is kinda like yours!!

Its just too hot to do anything, I feel like all I have done is sit around all day!! I have done all my chores and walked the dog so don't feel too bad!!! All I want is ice cold water!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

becs0375 said:


> Louise lovely bump, mine is kinda like yours!!
> 
> Its just too hot to do anything, I feel like all I have done is sit around all day!! I have done all my chores and walked the dog so don't feel too bad!!! All I want is ice cold water!!!

I can't stop eating ice-pops!! Yummy...soothes my heartburn a bit too x 

Im ready for my bed :sleep: but need to see the new big brother housemates first!! x


----------



## becs0375

I am watching BB too with a nice glass of water!!! Wonder who will go tonight!!!??!! Just had a nice cold shower and in my pj's with my fan on!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

becs0375 said:


> I am watching BB too with a nice glass of water!!! Wonder who will go tonight!!!??!! Just had a nice cold shower and in my pj's with my fan on!!

Well iv just eaten chips & chicken fried rice and im contemplating an ice-pop but cant be bothered get of the settee and get one! I think Nathan will go! x


----------



## becs0375

I think Nathan too!!


----------



## drea2904

hello chatty bunch!!!!! Its been a rotten day here, all wet and miserable, think we have had our summer (all 2/3 days of it) lol. 

Im lovin that nappy limpetsmum!!! Right so Yankee candles, never actually had one but funnily enough I noticed a big selection of them in our clintons the other day! I abso love candles, usually have ikea ones mind you as I work there and get stuff really cheap:thumbup::thumbup:. 

Lovely bump Louise:) Maybe we should all try to do a bump piccy throughout weekend/next week:winkwink:

Thats great about mw appt Blob, its so good and refreshing whe you have a positive appointment:happydance:

Amy :hi: so glad you got the star and flowers, how you doing? loving your picture:)

Im also having a sweet tooth at the mo, everytime dh is out or anyone coming Im like you get me cakes please!!!!!! Maybe thats why everyone says I look so huge:haha:

I have sil's hen do tomorrow night and my outfit just does not sit or fit right any more!!! having a disaster, i think I have found a back up tho but just not sure! We are getting picked up in a limo and off for a meal then have a booth in a club, doubt I be dancing and Im sure she will understand that the LAST place I want to be is a crowded club, she says its ok we have a booth booked but hey I still need to get in and then out and god help me if I want the bar! Ill see how it goes but I think doing the limo and meal should be enough.xx


----------



## becs0375

Just taken these on my webcam!! 31+2 bump!
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n199/becs0375/bump3002.jpg
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n199/becs0375/bump3001.jpg


----------



## Blob

Gorgeous bump pics Louise and Becs :flower:

Bump pic and the cake i just made :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







031.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 7









033.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## becs0375

Looking good Sarah, loving the cake too!!!!


----------



## Blob

I look HUGE compared to what i was with Tabs...this is bigger than my term photo :haha:


----------



## becs0375

Aww bless you!! I just feel like a whale although I am not very big!! Those pics are not very good, I am carrying high, she comes from right under my boobs!! 

Its amazing how we all carry differently and how some people are massive and some are small!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Well i have given up on bb and decided to get in bed!

Your bumps r lovely...im due the day before you becs x


----------



## becs0375

Where I live there are loads of us pregnant and we are all having girls, there is not one boy!!!!


----------



## Blob

Weird huh!?

Well i have a REALLY long body I have so much room bellow my ribs its unreal i never feel 'cramped' or anything. Though i'm only 5'8 so :shrug:


----------



## becs0375

I am 5'8 too I just have a short fat body LMAO!!!


----------



## Blob

:rofl: I must have dumpy legs and long body :haha: no i'm REALLY small between my shoulders and boobs and then really long ribs down :wacko: I must look like a freak show...


----------



## becs0375

I am sure you look fine Blob!!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

hehehe well im also short bodied but long legged...today i had his bum in my ribs...didnt half hurt! lol x

Wow must have been something girly in the water haha x


----------



## Blob

There are ALL girls being born around here too :wacko:


----------



## NurseKel

Must be your areas of the world girls. I found it strange that I know a large number of people all due in September and we are all having boys! Not one single girl. In fact, I pick at my DH and tell him we got pregnant in the month of boys. LOL


----------



## Blob

:rofl:


----------



## Krakir

Girls are getting the sliiight advantage this summer here, other than my boss's boy and my nephew.


----------



## BLONDIE35

elmaxie said:


> Morning!
> 
> Wel today i am shattered. If I dont go to my bed at 9pm I have no chance theses days with my boy getting up the back of 6am..so am sitting here with a strong coffee and a mars bar:coffee:yes my diabetic doctor would be pleased:haha:
> 
> Blondie I cant believe your hospital!! And I can understand your worries although mine are not as bad really at all. I will be going to get the monitoring done once a week and I attend diabetic pregnancy clinic every 2nd week but I am now really lucky as my mum has just retired so is being so helpful as it stresses me out taking him to the clinic for the chats etc but I just cant imagine being strapped to the machine for an hour and getting my BP done with Nathan strapped in his buggy screaming....:nope:
> How old is your little girl??
> 
> I might (big might) be up for a Glasgow meet too...:blush:
> 
> In all honesty it would depend if my OH was off work (or if I could get my mum to watch my boy for me) as I am finding it so hard right now being so huge and running after him...am sure he knows and has turned into a devil boy:dohh: I finish up work in 3 weeks....yay thank goodness!
> 
> BLOB!! Get those bags done and your stuff sorted at least a bit! Reminds me I need to put your number in my mobile:blush:
> 
> I have some RLT (I didnt mind it last time if I am honest) in my cupboard...when do we start it?
> Because of the diabetes I was told my uterus wouldnt contract as well and babies reserves would run out faster so I would NEED surgical intervention ie ventouse/forcep or a section and I truely believe the tea really did tone my uterus and I pushed him out without the need of the docs down to this...but maybe I am biased lol
> 
> Emma.xx

Hi my little girl will be 3 in October so I'm sure they won't be very happy if I turn up with her. But hey ho will see. xxx


----------



## BLONDIE35

I got a great bargain tonight at Waitrose was looking at a Chicco baby rocking chair reduced from £50 to £40 then I asked if that was their best price then they reduced it to £30 so happy. It is the Relax & Play version with reclining function, borrowed a reclining one last time and it was brilliant so glad I have now got a new one for £30 as I was looking at one on ebay second hand for the same price. I love a bargain!!!! xxx


----------



## Blob

Oooh wow :happydance: Thats fab!!!

Is 3 easier to handle than 2?? I tried to take Tabs in when i had to go in and that was no fun..she seemed to want to play with all the things she shouldnt :nope: 

You will be fine though :hugs:


----------



## genies girl

ive been busy for a few days and ive missed so much!
Bekklez if you need cho9colate have it!
Louise great bumppic your tiny
becs0375 great bump also looking good
Drea im on a hen night tonight too, i really hope my dress still fits, have a great evening!

ive had a busy few days at work we had sportday yesterdaay which was so hot i was completley surprised that alll the parents and staff had organised a baby shower for after the events i ended up with so many wonderfull and generous gifts i was so overwhelmed!
One of my favourites being a red spotty cath kidson changing bag!


----------



## becs0375

Genies Girl thats so lovely!! That Cath Kidson bag is lush xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hello ladies! Thank you for nice comments regarding my lack of bump! I feel massive and as if it has grown LOADS but then I suppose I've had 30+ weeks of people saying that I don't look pegnant at all so I'm making the most of the belly!

Becs + Blob gorgeous bumpage!!

MIL, FIL and Wayne have all gone for a walk with the dog... I can't quite handle it myself, it's so hot already! So I've got my bits ironed for the christening later on and am having a drink and a relax now!

Did anyone see the news? It said that there is now proof that eating chocolate lessens the chance of pre-eclampsia, and we should be eating LOTS of it EVERY day.... so get munching ladies!! xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

All hail chocolate!!! lol

Well what is everyone upto today...im off for a long awaited haircut at 11 can't wait...i have my graduation on Monday so really needed it doing for that! :) xx


----------



## Kaz1977

Hello everyone :wave:

Soooo glad it's the weekend. Had a horrible week at work and was so exhausted I was in bed by 20:30 last night!

DH has taken DS to softplay for an hour to give me a break thank goodness. Pulled a muscle in my neck/shoulder last night when seeing to my toddler overnight. Taken paracetamol and had a hot bath, but don't think there is much else I can do - being pg is rubbish when you need drugs!

I'm no where near packing my bag, but I've got ages to go yet, won't do it till nearer 35w.

Anyone got any recommendations on where to hire a tens machine? I did last time, but never got to use it as I ended up with an emergency section when I went into labour as they found DS was breech. Can't remember where I got one from last time.

Happy weekend :hugs:


----------



## Kaz1977

Louise3512uk said:


> Did anyone see the news? It said that there is now proof that eating chocolate lessens the chance of pre-eclampsia, and we should be eating LOTS of it EVERY day.... so get munching ladies!! xx

Am I the only person in the whole world that doesn't like chocolate? Feel like I'm missing out but I can't stomach the stuff.


----------



## becs0375

Just got back from my antenatal class, it was a short one this morning as the room was so hot!! 

I slept so well last night so feel loads better today, I am keeping indoors as its so hot out there, got my fan going and loads of iced water!! I have done as much housework as I am going to do, the house stays so clean and tidy when Ian is not here!! So my plans for today are catching up on sky+!!! Then later I am looking after my neice for a while!!!


----------



## apaton

morning ladies :wave:

happy 33 weeks to ladies due end of august :wohoo:

drea enjoy ure hen doo tonight :dance:

becs , blob and louise lovely bumps :thumbup:

i am addicted to chocolate at the moment yum :happydance:

heres my 33 week bump and my :sick: bellybutton yuk! (excuse my horrible pjs there my favourite :blush:)

https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/33weekbump003.jpg

https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/33weekbump001.jpg


----------



## becs0375

Lovely bump Apaton xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Gosh had a lot of catching up to do as haven't been on for awhile

Becs / Blob / Louise / Apaton, think all your bumps are looking fab 

Louise loving the idea of being allowed to eat chololate for medicinal purposes, might have to buy a bag of revels now!

Blob - Fab cake, if it wasn't so hot I'd go and bake now, however I must admit nothing compares to what you've made... mine would look like a reject

Drea - enjoy the hen night I think your sil will be fine for you to go to the meal only. I've got a hen night to go to next week which was meant to be for the oldies but its now changed to mini bus and going out with rugby boys !!! I've pulled out I can't stay awake past 10 at the moment let alone 2 in the morning and dressed in a toga! My anemia is just making me feel so exhausted everyday.

Limpetsmum - adorable nappy I love it, never seen one's like that before

Lilbumpblue - I'm also a lollypop fan, I've moved to mini milk and ice rockets at the moment. I blame the weather lol

Well they have found i'm anemic so they have put me on iron tablets this week but doesn't seem to be making a difference at the moment for my tiredness as soon as it's about 12 midday I begin yawning and feeling exhausted (big yawn as I type this lol). It was my birthday Wednesday and DH took me out for dinner, we went out at 7.30 and by 8.30 we were home. We were 1/2 way through our mains and I felt so tired and sick that we came home.

It's so hot today I'm happy sitting infront of the fan and catching up with home and away omnibus.... maybe an ice lolly or two 

By the way i'm also a big fan of the Yankee Candles, I have tarts to the big massive jars, they are fab and smell great for ages

Hope your all having a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## becs0375

I have just got my dress for our summer ball, it was my ebay bargain!! It looks lovely on!! Just ordered my cot bedding too from Next, went for this!
https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/baby-boutique/bed-time/4/


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi guys. I haven't posted anything since second trimester, but as I am getting anxious and more excited I have decided that it would help to have you guys to talk to. Hope everyone is happy and healthy. X x x


----------



## lilbumpblue

becs0375 said:


> I have just got my dress for our summer ball, it was my ebay bargain!! It looks lovely on!! Just ordered my cot bedding too from Next, went for this!
> https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/baby-boutique/bed-time/4/

Ooooh thats soooo pretty!! ...and thank you so much i have been looking but couldnt find a bed set i really liked that was the right colours...and the puppy one is perfect!!! :) xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Hello All, I am back from the hols!

Not the easiest of weeks tbh, not exactly relaxing looking after 5 kids and a dh! 
The weather was good, Tuesday i got a bit burned but nothing too bad, just some cooling after sun did the trick.
Getting there was not funny, dh had his car and was leading, he kept going off and leaving me laden down and top speed of 60mph downhill with wind behind me! At one point i didn't even know if we were on the same road, I was so annoyed by the time we go there.
We checked in and the reception staff were asking when i was due, I said Sept and had a 'Oh you will never make it to September the size of you'
I have felt the size of a house all week, and only comfy in pj's or my dress, so cant wait now for the last few weeks of term to finish and i can rest and take it so much easier.


Well I am not attempting to catch up here, just popping by to say hello and i am back!

My facebook i am still keeping disabled until i get to sort it out, long story but tbh have been much happier not getting loads of notifications every day, I miss contact and knowing what is going on with my friends, I think will have to get it sorted b4 all our babies come along, I will miss out on loads otherwise!

Hope everyone is well, I think i am just uncomfortable from a long drive and a really bad bed all week, just can't wait to get back into my bed tonight!

Bye for now, back soon ,
:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Optical and lilbumpblue, I've been feeling like that too. I wondered if it was something I ate but maybe it's the heat/pregnancy?

Drea, hope the hen do goes well tonight. I wouldn't fancy the club, it'll be far too hot and crowded for starters and then there's the drunkeds.. uhh. But that's just me, you may have far more energy and patience!

Becs and Blob your bumps are gorgeous. I'm more whale like so I am very jealous!

:hi: Amy. Glad you liked the presents. :hugs:

Becs, it's the same where we live although we're having the only boy!

Just got back from Whipsnade Safari Park. It was lovely but so hot and I couldn't walk much. Glad to be home tbh.

Does anyone know when our bumps will drop? Mine looks a little lower but I'm not sure that it's dropped yet.


----------



## Fish&Chips

emzdreamgirl said:


> Hi guys. I haven't posted anything since second trimester, but as I am getting anxious and more excited I have decided that it would help to have you guys to talk to. Hope everyone is happy and healthy. X x x

What's up hun? Glad to see you back.

apaton, gorgeous bump!!! xx


----------



## Krakir

I've heard its around 35-37 weeks that most bumps will drop, though not uncommon around 32 weeks


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks hun. Maybe it's just how he was sitting today or what I was wearing! lol x


----------



## apaton

fish and chips my mum just came back from holiday and thinks ive dropped while shes been away:shrug:

becs lovley cot bedding in next :thumbup:

i bought my rasperry leaf tea :wohoo: 

hope every1 is well:thumbup:


----------



## becs0375

Lilbumpblue I love that puppy one too xx

Emz, hope all is well with you x

F&C its been far too hot for walking!! Hope you are relaxing now!!

I have just had a nice shower, so glad its cooled down outside!!


----------



## elmaxie

Evening!

Just got hubby to take a few pics of bump at 32 weeks...god I am like a whale:blush:

Today we bought baby a chest of drawers and hubby went up the loft and got the baby stuff down so she can come whenever she likes as she now has clothes in her drawers, and 2 beds to choose from!:happydance:
My mum is heading over tomorrow with the curtains for the room as she took them up and put the black out backing on...plus she is bringing the eeyore toys I had stashed at hers:cloud9:

Sooo anyways.

Here is a clothed side bump (excuse the bit of dinner I have on my top:blush:) and a few bump out and my tiger stripes from Nathan...god I forgot how bad they were until I had these pics done. Good job hubby loves me:blush:

Sooo baby Hannah at 32 weeks. Sorry for the picture over load and I hope they arent huge:blush:

https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii227/Wedding-Stuff/DSCF3606.jpg

https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii227/Wedding-Stuff/DSCF3608.jpg

https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii227/Wedding-Stuff/DSCF3609.jpg

And I thought I would add some bump pics from Nathans bump so you can compair...this was me at 36+3 (so 23 days before he was born!)

https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii227/Wedding-Stuff/007.jpg

https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii227/Wedding-Stuff/006.jpg

Off to try and catch up on some gossip before bed...

Emma.xx


----------



## becs0375

Emma you look gorgeous xx


----------



## apaton

emma lovley bump :thumbup: x


----------



## genies girl

just got in from hen night it was soooo hot!


----------



## BLONDIE35

Had a lovely day out with Dh and my little girl today at our local party in the park. Lots of bands on and other stuff and my little girl loved it. She likes singing and dancing and was right up her street. As soon as I put her in the buggy she zonked out with her face paint still on. God love her. It was fab even though it was hot and enjoyed a nice cold shandy too which was nice. xx


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!!!!

I am off to do some retail therapy this morning with my Mum!! Can't believe that one of my neighbours was having a full blown garden party at 4am this morning, the whole estate could hear the music! Some people have no consideration for people with kids etc!


----------



## Asher

Am going to make this a super quick post as this internet connection is doing my nut in! We didn't even plug it in yesterday! Grrrr.

Sounds like all okay apart from the usual pregnancy issues! Limpets I really feel for you with your feet. Eeeek painful.

I have to say this week away has done wonders for my SPD. Yep I have still got pain, but I think the sheer lack of day to day chores has really helped.

We've had a couple of rained off days so I have got loads of my blanket knitted. Am on the second side border now, so only the top and bottom ones to do and then I will have my very own homemade blanket woo hoo!!

I am suffering tres bad with heartburn at the moment, it's driving me mad. I have drunk a whole bottle of Gaviscon this week, and now I have got a huge pack of Rennies in my bag too so I can chew on them whenever I need to. It's bloomin awful!

Home tomorrow, looking forward to a decent internet connection but not to the usual daily grind!


----------



## Asher

Grrrr double post......:blush:


----------



## apaton

becs enjoy ure shoping :thumbup:

asher i got a bottle of stuff of the midwife for heartburn its :sick: but she said not to buy it as we get it for free :thumbup:

hope every1 is well this morning , its pouring with rain here again :cry:

and OMG 7 august babies, every time i come on there is another 1 :dohh: xx


----------



## Mrs_N

loving all the bump pics!
This is my latest, at 28 weeks. 

We had our third and last antenatal session yesterday - it was really good. Covered all the scary stuff about intervention, c-sections etc, then did a bit of hypnobirthing and edlivering the placenta and then moved onto the stuff after baby is born - routines, feeding etc. It was fab! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks (400 x 600).jpg
File size: 122.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Blob

Ok so i'm not reading all the way back :blush: sorry...

Becs that looks VERY cute :cloud9:

Gorgeous bump Emma :)

Nice bump Mrs N :thumbup:

OMG i'm not having a good time of it...cant even blame it on heat since its crap up here :lol: I've have back pain, and my BHs have been coming for over 24hrs and getting SO sore they make me feel sick :wacko: Its kinda worrying me... i know they are not the 'real' thing but i remember getting them like this only a few weeks before Tabs arrived :nope: Might just be i'm not feeling well I dont want baby to arrive in the next 4 weeks :lol:


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning All!

Omg 7 August babies, that is pretty scary isn't it, I keep thinking i have loads of time, My first 3 were all late and it was a bit of a shock when dd came on time, so what if the next one is b4 then? I keep thinking 10 weeks, but term is anything from 6-7 weeks from now! 
I have to get lots of things out and assembled, the moses basket is new and smells very artificial so i want to air it, also i may put some bedding in with us to get it smelling of us b4 baby uses it, apparantly it can settle a baby that needs lots of comfort, smelling Mummy or Daddy.
I need to assemble the swing, and should do that soon in case a part is missing or something.
I really need a chest of drawers, have given up second hand searching although i may just get one more look at the auction but been looking at some ready assembled solid wood units in the hope they will last.
At the moment my bedroom, which is also the nursery for some months has a broken unit and 3 drawers of stuff shoved in it loose, not good!:dohh:

F&C, I think my bump usually 'drops' quite late, (38 wks ish) i am still nice and high, i an not keen on it dropping yet as it can cause a real pressure feeling down below like the baby is going to pop out any time! I prefer how i am now, nice and high and off the bladder! Walking is very uncomfortable with a low bump, the pregnancy waddle come along then! :hugs:

Emma, lovely bump, very similar to mine, but i have more stretch marks! 
They no longer bother me, at 21 I was gutted I had them but now i have grown into them, compliments on what they represent have made me get over them! I am pretty at home with my body now, the total worst is my 'udder' when i have had a baby and lean on all 4's, I really hate that but my tummy is flat in normal positions!!

Becs, have a nice day shopping.:happydance: 
Neighbours hu? We live in the end of a row of 4 houses, us, next 2 we don't even talk to and a couple on the end we are friends with! We gang up a bit on the ones next to us as they are strange, they moan about stupid things like leaving notes on cars saying they cant park in a place but think we don't know its them:dohh:
We watched their dd draw in crayon on the front of their cream house, we did wonder if we should tell the mother but she was doing no harm so we left it!:haha:

Asher, glad things have been better for you, my bum is agony! the muscle in my bum cheek each side its constant, dont sleep much but i know its onlt temporary. 
I hope no school run eases the usual niggles, 50 miles a day less has to help!
2 Weeks to go:happydance:
I had bad heartburn a few weeks ago but it is much better now, not sure what has changed? I use the gaviscon tablets, just about all i can stomach i just suck the one and it just about keeps it at bay.

Right time to go, just lots of washing and cleaning today, house not too bad really! Need to get cases back in attic, bit of deligation to ds needed there! 

Back later, have a nice day all :hugs: xx


----------



## Carley22

Hello girlies, hope evryone is ok..... went shopping yesterday woop woop!!! got some right bargains in the sales makes me a happy panda!! 

goig to do some baking today - me thinks scones and chocolate cake yum yum yum....


----------



## Blob

What did you get :D


----------



## Drazic<3

elmaxie and Mrs_N, gorgeous bumps! Sorry if I missed anyone, I didn't go back too far! 

Blob, I am with you 110%, my hips are agony most days now, and I feel like my pelvis is collapsing in! I hope they don't take too long for my physio appointment. Huge sympathy :hugs:


----------



## Blob

:hugs: 

Hmmm think i may have to phone a MW i hate calling anyone...feels like you're making a total drama :blush: but i cant even pick Tabs up or move without setting them all off again :dohh:


----------



## babythinkpink

Blob said:


> :hugs:
> 
> Hmmm think i may have to phone a MW i hate calling anyone...feels like you're making a total drama :blush: but i cant even pick Tabs up or move without setting them all off again :dohh:

Yes call Blob, I have had hardly any bh this time so far, but i remember them getting much more regular and stronger before the birth, like a few weeks leading up to real labour.
Always get checked xx


----------



## Blob

Yea thats what i remember last time that it started around 37 weeks :dohh: I know everything happens faster the second time around though..but i'm not ready i need 4 weeks :haha:


----------



## elmaxie

Oh my god Blob!! I am quite excited!

I had never had braxton hicks with Nathan but this time I had a few while at work...well I think they were them as my tummy went hard and it was a bit ouchy!:blush:

Definately call your midwife...who cares if you feel like its a drama. Plus after your post the other day about they might not get to you in time its best to be checked out and hopefully they will be out to you and reassure you if anything.:hugs:

Oh and I am blamign you as I felt the need to make a choco cake today...well its in a and baking. But its for pudding tonight as I am making a roast chicken, potatos and veg for tea...not done that in a long time. SO my mum is coming over and for once in ages we are all eating together:happydance:

I am also doing a few loads of washing as its been builing up and up and up....on my second load but its soo windy here I am wondering if my cyclone pegs will hold it to the line...on my second load only 2 more to go!

Hope your all well and having a great SUnday.

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Carley22

Blob said:


> What did you get :D


i got a dress and some bras that fit (and from 34b pre preg to a whopping 40DD now - its truly INSANE) a couple of tops too....

just need some new shoes now!!

hehe


----------



## Blob

WOW :shock: I only go from a 32c to a 36DD :haha: 
Ooooh shoooeeesssss :yipee:

Mmmmm cake I make cakes all the time :haha: so YUMMY!! The hummingbird book is evil though :D 
I'm also doing a roast but i might do a duck this week as i did chicken last week..GOTTA have yorkshires though.


----------



## Carley22

hmm ive just baked some scones yum yum yum yum yum

going to see my brother and his new puppy woop woop


----------



## Blob

Ooooh i'm getting Tabs a puppy for christmas...:cloud9:


----------



## Carley22

tabs is spoilt bless her..... but really the puppy is for you??


----------



## Blob

Hmmm well :haha:

Nah we have 3 whippets at home but they are REALLY not children dogs they dont play they like to just snuggle with you. They are great fun but dont really 'get' children...so i want to get her a golden retriever because she loves them so much but she just cannot bug the dogs all the time :lol:


----------



## Drazic<3

Blob, have you called the midwife hun or have they eased off? :hugs:


----------



## elmaxie

Yes Blob have you spoke to your midwife yet??

I would love a puppy....I fancy a little westie but OH says no:nope:Maybe in a few years when I have worked on him for a bit:haha:

I tried scones a while back for the first time. I thought they expanded loads but mine never so they looked like tiny kids scones:blush:

So far so good with the tea...last of the washing is out it the gale force winds. Just off to put some of it away but thought I would pop in and see how you were all doing?

God I never even bothered getting measured for bras this time.
With Nathan I went from a 36G to a 40F in mat bras and a 38G in feeding bras.
But dont htink my ribs went done or back or whatever as my origional bras were tight round my ribs. But gonna loose weight (hopefully quite alot) after this baby so will wait to splurge on clothes and bras.

Right better go an dmake the beds and put the clean washing away.

Emma.xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies! 

I'm sorry I'm not going to do many personals as there was sooooooo much to catch up on, but I did read it all I promise!

Blob... ooohhh looks like you might be 'preparing'! Might mean that you're the next one to have your babies... you're already 33 weeks along... how exciting! (and scary!) Have you rung your MW?
Elmaxie - lovely bump :)
Becs... I know how you feel with the party! We live on the outskirts of camp and there are gypsies a mile or so from us (if that) on the other side of the barbed wire, they have a rave every saturday night and when it's this hot and the windows are open they might aswell be in the garden!
I was naughty and had pizza hut for lunch.... was very nice though! We went and bought loads and loads of baby bits and ticked off pretty much everything that was left on the list!! Got the bouncy chair (the pooh bear one from mothercare, expensive but so cute!) baby carrier, breast pump, a soft lining for in the car seat as I don't like the one it came with as it's too rough, baby bath, and the cutest little baby piglet shoes which were more for me than anything else! Now feel like we are really prepared, just have to wash and do an audit of the clothes we have for her and we're away!

Also, mothercare have a massive sale on and there is a lovely white cotbed in there which was £240 and is now £120.. really think we might go for it.. also they have brought out a pink and a blue version of the 'I love my bear' range which is just too cute!

Anyway I'll stop rambling on.... by the way... happy 32 weeks to me! x


----------



## FirstBean

Hope everyone is well and have had a good weekend. Mine has been very chilled but nice knowing I dont have anything to do.

Happy 32weeks Louise.:happydance:

I have my 31week midwife appointment tomorrow, cant believe how fast these checks are coming round now before we know it it will be September. :happydance:


----------



## Blob

Happy 32 weeks :yipee:

Well i got sent into hospital and OMG what a bloody waste of time... the MW took 10 mins to find the HB :dohh: then she couldnt even put the bloody trace on right and was total crap!! URGH!! All they could say to me was if they get closer together then to go back in :wacko:
MW also asked what Tabs labour was like etc...and i said and she also gave me a lecture that i wouldnt make it :shock: and told DH how to catch the baby etc AAAH!!! They are TOTALLY jinxing me though and i'm now going to go overdue and have a 48hr labour :rofl: 

Positive though is :baby: is still head down yaaay!!

Oooooh mothercare sale :yipee:


----------



## genies girl

oh no Blob sorry you got the useless midwife, did they keep you long?

We went out today took our godchildren to a steam fair, it was hot walking around but at least i managed to waddle my way around.
Its my last week at work this week!


----------



## Carley22

oooooooo mothercare sale indeed!!! ill have some of that lol....

blob glad all is ok and baby is still head down. hopefully youll hang on in there and have a september baby... although there are some days i just wish it were here already!!! 

scones were nice a BBQ even better. Just got to get over the fact that i have to go to work tomorrow GRRRRRR


----------



## Blob

Carley am due August so all i want is for baby to wait 4 weeks and then i will be happy :lol: 8th August onwards please :lol:

They are still coming so i think this :baby: might be impatient... MIL said that she seemed to fully bake hers early :lol:

Genies girl you are amazing :lol: i cant imagine lugging twins around :hugs:


----------



## Carley22

ooo im too excited for yo!!!


----------



## becs0375

Evening!!!

Had a brill day shopping!! Got Hope some cute stuff!!! Eeeeeeeeee I am so excited!! Treated myself to some new knickers and nightie, la senza had an awesome sale on!!

Just done all my housework and walked the dog and done 3 loads of washing!! I am off to court with my Mum tomorrow so wanted a clean house!! It was so nice having a Mum and daughter day, Mum was telling me about her pregnancies with me and my sister, she had a right easy time of it, no pains or swollen feet etc and worked right up untill about 4 days before we were due!! My sister was the exact same with hers and so far my pregnancy seems to be going the right way too!! Just hope my labour is as good as theirs!!!! I just feel so good atm!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Poor old Blob with the stupid midwife! Seems like she may well be here soon, ooohhhh!!!

Here are a couple of piccies of our bouncy chair, I love it!!





I also bought some little fleecy piglet shoes/slipper things that are SOOOOOOOO cute and a complete waste of money at £6 but I don't care!! :haha::cloud9:


----------



## becs0375

Thats well cute Louise!!


----------



## Blob

Wow Becs go you :lol:

I bet i go overdue now :haha: 

OMG I LOVE LOVE that Louise!! Nope cute shoes are NEVER a waste of time :nope: or cute anything for babies. 

Anyone had a peek at the new Autumn collection in next :argh:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girlies

Hope you're having nice weekends! Have read back a couple of pages but can't catch up... you lot talk too much! On the plus side, I am now on Maternity Leave (woooooooooooooooo!) so have plenty of time to catch up in the week now. I'll have a good old catch up over the next couple of days.

Tomorrow I'm off to the dentist, then Tuesday I have my first physio appointment for my pelvic pain (can't come soon enough, I'm waking up in agony every night now!) and our next antenatal class which I'm really looking forward to!

Anyway, here is my 33+1 bump pic before I sign off for the night... what do you think?

Speak to you tomorrow

Em xx
 



Attached Files:







baby bump 33wk.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Blob

Yaay for being off work and beautiful bump :flower:


----------



## becs0375

Blob thats where I got my cot bedding from!! They have some lush stuff!!!

Emma you look fab xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

I'm back from my weekend away. Just read what I've missed but too tired to remember everything.

Just wanted to say :hi: to Amy.

I can't get over how much movement I am getting now - it's mad. Baby doesn't seem to be sleeping much at all. My bump is also huge, we saw some friends on Friday evening for the first time since I got pregnant, we saw them again on Saturday afternoon and the first thing they said was "my god your bump has grown since yesterday" and I think they were right. It's crazy, even though the growth scan says the baby is totally average I think I'm having a hippo! :rofl:

I'm off to get an early night. Talk to you lovely ladies tomorrow

x


----------



## becs0375

Nice to hear from you Mrs J, hope you had a nice weekend xx


----------



## Carley22

all those having girls are SOOOO lucky the little dresses in Monsoon are AMAZING - £35 a pop which is a a little expensive but completely worth every penny........


----------



## becs0375

Monsoon have some lush stuff!!!


----------



## SRTBaby

I hope everyone is doing okay, the days seem to be dragging.


----------



## Krakir

Blob, hope those BH's aren't getting too uncomfortable for you! i know for me they put a lot of pressure on my bladder which causes pain :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

Emma I love the bump pics! I would say you are bigger this time but you look lovely. Mrs N and Emzy, also loving your bumps!

Genies girl, how did you cope at the hen night?

Blondie, that sounds lovely! Glad you had a good one.

Blob, you're getting a puppy?! I'm so jealous! Golden Retrievers are lovely! My folks have 2 plus 1 Labrador. Hope the mw can put your mind at rest re the BH.

Right no more time for me to catch up!!!! I've got to head to the hospital for a scan due to my low lying placenta. FX it's moved up now. Hopefully I will get some pics. Whoo hoo! x


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Just popping in to say hello!

Love monsoon stuff, we got dd loads of little monsoon dresses, some from the outlet down the road, some lovely bargains, and the rest were ebay, she had one for every day of the week, she loves dresses and its nice to have a little girl that is girly, both mine are all fairies, glitter, pink and feathery, just great and surprising as i was such a tom boy as a child, go carts and climbing trees!

Ohhh have i kept the dresses on not!!:shrug::pink:or:blue:??!

Feeling better again for another night in my lovely bed, dd feeling poorly, she has still not recovered from being poorly last thursday, now its a cold, and i am so sure it is going to turn into chicken pox, does anyone know the implications of that to baby? I think its ok as long as it not very near due date, will ask tomorrow at hospital.

Well hope everyone is ok, will get pics on here later and may even get a chance to get latest bump pic in if i can take one, I seem to be expanding daily, getting some big movements in now, and if i rub my belly i get something shoved into my hand to rub, another tactile baby that loves contact, my dd was the same if i rubbed a bum would push up!! 

Got to go, busy day, back later xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

oooh it's rained! Finally, so pleased! :thumbup: It was getting so so sticky, the air feels much more comfortable today. 
Had a totally lazy start this morning - I never even woke up until 9:30! Reckon I must have needed it. 

Blob sorry you had a rubbish midwife, keep an eye on things :hugs:


----------



## opticalillus5

:hi: everyone! 

I've read back to my last post, but i'm struggling to remember everything I wanted to say! Everyone's bump pics look fantastic :thumbup: 

I went to the wedding I mentioned on Saturday, and it was lovely... but a really long day! We found out that one of OH's friends who MC'd in Jan have got their BFP again and are now just into 2nd tri, so it was great to celebrate with them too :) 

As anticipated, I was told 'wow... you look huge!' instead of 'you look nice' by everyone, but I understand the sentiment and it didn't bug me too much (I guess i'm getting used to it by now lol). But the funny thing was that, as we were having the meal and night buffet, everyone kept passing me food! The sit down meal was a cooked dinner, and everyone kept saying 'do you want my yorkshire pud/beef/potatoes as i'm not gonna eat them'. Then, at the night buffet, they looked at me with pure horror when I only got as much food as them... "is that all you're having?"... and then 'do you want one of my sandwiches/pies/buns bekki?' every five minutes from his friends. Bless them!!! It was so sweet, as it was mainly his male friends, and it was like they felt the need to feed me lol. 

I did get the 'tit on' as OH calls it, at one point during the day. Basically, I'd driven to the venue as the minibus home wasn't till midnight, and i didn't think i'd last that long. I didn't know the way home,so I asked OH to not drink too much so that he could direct us home. He drunk pints all day, and wine with the meal, but as we'd eaten too much I didn't mind at all. One of his friends, though, was adamant that they were all going to get 'steaming', and to be honest started to get a little funny with me for 'not letting Chris drink'. I explained that I'm not his mother, he could drink if he liked, but I wouldn't be very happy if he got drunk to the point of slurring/falling over etc. Also, this friend wanted Chris to get the minibus back with them and stay at their house. Again, I wasn't happy with this, as A) I wouldn't be able to find my way home and B) I thought that if we went to the wedding together, we should leave together. Thankfully, OH said 'No' as he didn't want to leave me (off his own back), but his friend was convinced that I'd got him 'under the thumb'. I finally got annoyed with my OH when I walked in on them all at the bar necking Sambucca, bought for them by his friend. At this, I gave my OH 'the look' and walked out. OH followed me, and I gave him a right telling off! I'm trying so hard to not spoil his fun, and I didn't mind him drinking pints at all, but I just didn't want him necking spirits and making himself ill. But his friend was adamant that I was just morngy because I couldn't drink myself.. I think it's because he was drunk as usually we get on fine. OH apologised, and didn't drink any more shots, but it was really uncomfortable. I don't think I was out of order... what do you think? 

Yesterday I went to the cinema and saw the new twilight film with my friends, and it was great. I also went to Monsoon, and bought a gift for my DD from the baby. It's a bunny handbag, and it's gorgeous! Plus, it was only £5 as I got it from the outlet store! I'm gonna wrap it and pop it in my hospital bag when I finally get around to packing it! 

Ooooo Blob!!!!!!!!!!! I'm excited for you!!!!!!!! 

Good luck for your scan today fishy, hopefully that pesky placenta has moved! 

Ooooo doorbell... 

Yey!!!! I've just got my new wetbag and washable wipes, and 5 more cloth nappies to keep my fluff monster at bay!!! Oooo i love fluffy post :happydance:


----------



## opticalillus5

I'm second to last box :yipee:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girls

F&C good luck with the scan! Fingers crossed your placenta is well out the way now.

Babythinkpink hope your dd gets better soon... not sure about chickenpox and unborn babies. I would think as long as you've had it and so you can't get it, then baby would be fine but I'm not sure! I'm getting lots of big movements now too and quite often have an elbow sticking out by my belly button! My baby also likes bum rubs lol

Mrs N it's throwing it down here too and had made it nice and cool! It's due to rain all week here though, so I'll be begging for the sun again by Friday!

Blob hope you are feeling a bit more comfy today x

Optical glad you had a nice time at the wedding. I'm also getting told I look huge every day, which I'm getting a bit fed up with now! lol @ everyone trying to feed you up! I have the same thing with Matt drinking, all the way through he has chosen not to drink to support me but I would never mind if he had a drink... however our friends are always convinced he is under the thumb and I am making him not drink! I don't think you were out of order at all, I wouldn't be very happy if he went and got smashed if he did have a drink. And yay for second to last box!!

Well, today is the first official day of my 'maternity leave' (although I'm technically unemployed now lol) and I've been to the dentist for a check up this morning. All was fine, I'm very lucky with my teeth and never needed any work doing or anything, but always nice to get them polished! I'm going to clean the house top to bottom today as I've not done much 'proper' housework when I was working and it's got a bit grubby, so going to give it a good clean! Been looking forward to it lol

xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Thanks Emzy... I think it's just because if they haven't got kids themselves, it's an entirely different way of life. Maybe Chris' friend can't understand why you wouldn't wanna get 'steaming' all of the time, as that's all he has to do. I dunno. But i'm glad it's not just me that thinks it's a joint venture. I have to carry the baby around, be uncomfy, get heartburn, lose my body (and my career), so the least Chris can do really is not get absolutely hammered. I must admit though, when i think of this point of view, I leave out the fact that I absolutely love having this baby :happydance:

Yey to maternity leave :yipee: When you've finished cleaning your house, mine could do with a really good clean too :winkwink:


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

F&C good luck with your scan

Babythinkpink - chickenpox grrr -it's been going around here too. If you have had it, you should be ok I think. Just watch out for Shingles as if you have had it before it can manifest as Shingles when you are an adult. Providing you have had it, I don't think it can effect the baby. It's Rubella that's dangerous to unborn babies I think.

Optical - I don't think you were unreasonable with your OH and it's for him to tell his mate he is being a cock. I assume the friend doesn't have children or a pregnant girlfriend? My DH stopped drinking completely in May 09 and has hardly been out since as he has felt the only way of resisting temptation is to avoid it. I was a little concerned this weekend as we went to Swansea (his old home town) and met up with his old drinking buddy and his GF. I was a little apprehensive as although I like his friend he is a very bad influence on DH (he's a big drinker) and we used to argue about him a lot. DH hadn't seen him for so long he hadn't told him that he had been in and out of hospital for the past year or so or that he had given up drinking and smoking. Luckily his friend accepted this at face value and bought DH some Red Bull instead and didn't mention it again. However, if I hadn't been there it might well have been a different story and he probably would have said "go on, one Stella won't hurt". For some reason a lot of people (men and women) find it really hard to accept if you don't want to drink excessively with them, it's like they feel better about the excessive amount they are drinking if you do the same. I must admit I do like the odd drink and there has been the odd time while I have been pregnant I would have loved a glass of champagne or a spritzer but I'd rather not drink at all in support of my DH as I know how hard it is for him. It seems like a small price to pay all things considered. However, if I had to give up chocolate I'm not sure I'd be so generous :rofl:

Well I am constantly suffering with aches and pains now, especially in my back. I can't believe there is another 9 weeks to go. I am already finding myself avoiding walking unless I have to, because my hips ache and I walk so slowly and feel completely off balance. Does anybody else feel the same? I'm honestly looking forward to being able to walk to the supermarket at a normal speed without pain. I feel like a right saddo!

I was also wondering whether anyone else has read "Ina May's Guide to Childbirth"?? I'm half way through it at the moment and can't really decide what I think about it. It's a bit "spiritual" for me at times but I think I will draw from it when I'm in Labour. I'm not sure what my DH will think if I suddenly start asking him to snog me during Labour as she suggests. Lol! Apparently it helps you relax and can accelerate dilation :blush:


----------



## opticalillus5

Thanks MrsJ.. I see your point about them drinking excessively and feeling the need for others to do the same. Before he met me, my Oh used to go out with them all the time, and drink a lot. Now, he doesn't go out much at all, so when he does it's like they want him to 'have a laugh' and have it back like old times. It's not me that stops him going out etc, he's just grown up. 

Funny thing is, this is the fella who has just got his BFP with his gf after their MC... At a few points in the night she had to remind him that he was being out of order, but she accepts his drinking a lot more than I do. (which is why it looked like I was stopping Chris from having a drink). Both me and Chris spoke about it on the way home, and concluded that his friend has a lot of 'shaping up' to do before their baby is born. We're over the moon for them, but he'll have a big adjustment coming... unless his gf puts up with it (which I certainly wouldn't). 

I sooo know what you mean about walking - i'm driving everywhere. I'm glad it's raining actually, as it gives me more of an excuse to drive rather than walk :) 

I can't think of anything worse than getting a snog in labour... I haven't asked for one in the past 6 months, so my OH would probably need the gas and air to help with the shock! :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Afternoon all, I'm just back from my ante-natal appointment (at my new hospital) which I thought would be a quick check and 'yes you can have a homebirth' chat. But no....apparantly I now have to have a growth scan to check EFW as my FH is 35 (2 weeks ahead) when only 3 weeks ago I was a week behind!! Hopefully the appointment won't be too long in coming. I also have to see the anaethetist as I have an allergy to 2 general anasthetics and need to be prepared incase it all goes wrong! Its not looking so good for this homebirth as it was a few weeks ago. 
Bubs is fine though, although perhaps a little on the chunky side...but I already knew that! I guess it is a chance to see him again which can only be a good thing!

Hopefully he might arrive about 38 weeks...well I can only wish!

I hope you are all well, and I hope the scan showed good news F&C. xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

You two are right, it's because the friends can't imagine not wanting to get steaming drunk as that's all they do every weekend! To be fair, we used to drink with them most weekends before I got pregnant, but we'd got way past the hammered stage by then! A few of our friends still act like they are 18 and go out every friday night and get smashed in a nightclub somewhere, whereas I'd prefer a night at home with a bottle of wine and VH1 ha ha! We went to a BBQ this weekend and two of our friends were shocked that Matt wasn't drinking (it was 4oclock in the afternoon!) and even kept saying to me "so you've not touched a drink for 7 MONTHS???! Or had a cigarette??!" I was like errrrm no of course not!! They looked at us like we were aliens! A couple of our friends have actually stopped drinking/smoking themselves since we have, just to be healthy and have said that they've really enjoyed not doing it for a change. Just part of growing up I think! About time considering we're all knocking on 30 lol

And Optical, I'd love to clean your house too but I may be some time with mine lol Also, I forgot to mention this before but I am totally ADDICTED to the smell of cleaning products and soap. So much so, that we had this carex soap at work and I REALLY REALLY wanted to eat it!! I can't stop sticking my nose in the washing liquid and conditioner... I just can't get enough of the smells! It can't be good for me! I think I'm finally starting to lose it lol

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and MrsJ I am also aching from head to toe, have to stop for a rest after walking for 5 minutes and avoid going upstairs if I can help it as my back and hips hurt so much!! It takes me forever to get anywhere... we attempted to walk back from the pub up the road in half time of the football last night and it took me so long that we missed 10 mins of the second half lol x


----------



## Blob

Babythinkpink you should be fine so long as you've had them nothing to worry about :hugs: DD was suspected of having them so i spoke to them when we were at the doctors.

Ooooh LOVE mosoon!!!

Teeny my MWs after yesterday were like 'well we're not coming out until you're 38 weeks bla bla' and i just sat and thought 'uh yes you will, cos if i refuse to come in you have to come out' Pffft they think they can just shove you into corners and do as you're told. :grr: Yaay for seeing baby again!! My MW doesnt even measure me :haha: i say how big am i and she says you're perfectly fine :lol: she is AMAZING though.

I've been cleaning tons too :lol: also started painting the nursery today :yipee: 

Robin uses me being pregnant as an excuse to drink and not drive :haha: which is fine as he doesnt go out much and doesnt drink that much and also he's quite a funny drunk so its quite sweet :haha:


----------



## limpetsmum

:haha:Morning ladies......well it feels like it. After DH did his usual waking the dead getting ready for work this morning i took a cuppa & some cereals back to bed with me, fell asleep & woke at 1.10pm!!!!!! Must have been tired.
Decided to dig my doppler out as Tufty had moved very little yesterday, he's in there & pounding nicely.......must have tired himself out friday & saturday when my tummy didn't stop partying!

DH took me out for a curry saturday night mmmmmmm, i'm not even that keen on indian lol but i really really fancied one! & it was amazing! They even tubbed up the leftovers for me as i couldn't eat it all so guess what's for dinner tonight :thumbup:
Found 2 more flavours of sorbet in tesco.....raspberry & lemon to go with my asda mango one :haha:, not that i'm developing a sorbet thing at all :shrug:.

Saturday was sooooo hot here, i was feeling quite useless & pathetic :cry: felt better sunday though. Even went Yankee candle shopping (thanks ladies :growlmad:) and yes i bought some tea lights in baby powder for the nursery heehee. Whilst i was out i picked up my M-I-L's christmas presents, 2 jumpers - 1 from M&S reduced to £2.49 & one fine knit pure wool with diamante circles reduced from £49.99 to £4.99 :happydance: love a bargain! Decided to start shopping for Christmas as were gonna be on a mega tight budget this year with me on mat leave. Picked my Dad & F-I-L both Lee Cooper jumpers up the other day reduced to £4.00 :happydance:.

OOOOOOHHHHH i nearly forgot - M&S also had baby cashmere cardigans in :cloud9::cloud9: i adore cashmere & finding it in baby stuff is near impossible so i could hardly walk away without one........as we don't know what flavour were having i had to buy one in pink & one in blue :blush: the cashere found this very funny indeed :shrug:.



> also i may put some bedding in with us to get it smelling of us b4 baby uses it

 we are doing this with 2 blankie type soothers for Tufty - it's a good idea.



> and from 34b pre preg to a whopping 40DD now - its truly INSANE

 that's sooo not fair! Mine haven't grown at all :cry: i want bigger boobies :haha:

Oooh Mothercare sale!!! Yum yum yum

I got my wedding flipflops from Monsoon - adorable!

Lovely bump pictures everyone :thumbup: must get an update of mine...need one where i look a little decent though, maybe comb my hair


----------



## limpetsmum

> Yey!!!! I've just got my new wetbag and washable wipes, and 5 more cloth nappies to keep my fluff monster at bay!!! Oooo i love fluffy post

 Yaaaay :happydance: i can barely wait for mine to arrive!!!!!!
I don't think you were out of order at all hun, well done for sticking to your guns under such pressure......bloody men!!! 
I remember the last time we went to a wedding, i drove back & DH had managed to walk away with a half full glass of wine & was quite merrily drinking it, window down, wishing everyone we passed a good morning :haha: luckily he was only tipsy & i found it quite funny lol.

F&C, hope all goes well for you hun! I have mine on the 28th & DH has just called to say work won't let him take the time off to come with me :cry: it's an appt to see the consultant too for general check up & to re-check baby's heart development so not like your normal scan. Looks like i'll be going on my own, i just hope i don't get told i need a section or anything like that - bloody dwp :growlmad: (DH was very emotional when he told me bless him - i think the travel distance is starting to get to him now). I do wish my scan was a little earlier as we start hypnobirth classes 2 days before & what if i do need a section? Money down the drain :shrug:



> I'm not sure what my DH will think if I suddenly start asking him to snog me during Labour as she suggests. Lol! Apparently it helps you relax and can accelerate dilation

 Ooooh i'll have a bit of that :thumbup: (with my DH not yours hun :haha:)
Probably TMI but when i had my maternity placement i walked in on a couple, 45 mins after giving birth she was......ummmmm......tending to his needs shall we say :blush: now that was gross!!!!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Just read that last bit, yucky, not far of public place in hospital!!:sick: Could they really not have waited to get home!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Have given up trying to find a chest of drawers unit in solid wood in my price range, going to have to assemble the rubbish argos one and be gentle with it! I have ordered the unit, and some of those vacume bags to try and condense my wardrobe from unworn stuff, and then a plastic unit with drawers just to chuck my junk in, and my undies in one drawer, then the whole unit can be for baby and dd, should be plenty of room for their little things!

Snogging and labour, not sure, probably more it relaxes you which must help, my dh was napping in between contractions last time, i was trying to get him to look at me in contractions so i could concentrate but he was useless so i focused on a picture hanging in the room, and the gas and air!

Dh on school run today, just hope ds has behaved himself, only 2 weeks left at school, 9 more school runs and counting down:happydance:

I am hoping for a scan tomorrow rather than an assesment, then further appointment for scan, I want to find out about the placenta, never had one in the way as yet but don't fancy a c-sec, so much recovery and how on earth i would manage not over doing it after?

Limpetsmum, well done on the bargains! Love them bargains!

Not sure about Christmas shopping, I know i will suddenly have Christmas on me without a thing bought, but i cant face it just yet, I usually buy throughout the year but now everything is on offer b4 Christmas and by Christmas eve its all vanished like it never happened! Same with Easter and eggs now, I used to love picking up huge choccy eggies for 50p after Easter but its all a thing of the past now, they pile em high and get shot of them all so by Easter you have to hope you were prepared!

I think the Chicken pox like everyone says is ok as i have had it, and baby is running off my immune.

Going out now, back later and hope to catch up better, I am rubbish at this, but then i do have a poorly toddler climbing all over me!!

Baby had hickups earlier, dd managed to feel them and was so pleased baby had hickups! so cute! 

Back later xxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

> Probably TMI but when i had my maternity placement i walked in on a couple, 45 mins after giving birth she was......ummmmm......tending to his needs shall we say :blush: now that was gross!!!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck with your scan F&C.

Mrs J I am also struggling to walk, I feel so heavy especially in the hot weather we have been having. Feeling better today though with the rain it can stay like this until Spetember now :haha:

I have also been cleaning alot to, OH came in from work and couldnt believe how tidy the house was I had done top to bottom aswell as the ironing and washing. Dont know how long it will last though :haha:

I have just got back from my 31week check and seen a different midwife than my usual and she was lovely. She had a measure and I am still measuring bang on size which is great had a listen to the heartbeat and it was great baby never usually moves when we are in there but he was kicking and moving loads :happydance: Also she said I have +protein and white blood cells in my urine she made me do a swab and sent my urine away. Has anyone else had this? My blood pressure was a little lower than normal so wasnt high or anything.


----------



## MrsJ08

I have got my antenatal class tomorrow ladies. It is all day at the local Children's Centre from 10-4pm. DH is dreading it and I'm nervous he's not going to take it seriously. I don't really know what to expect so I'll update you when I get back.

Can I ask whether everyone is carrying their notes? I haven't been although I did think maybe I should have taken them with me while I was away at the weekend. I phoned antenatal clinic to ask if I needed to take them or anything else with me for the class tomorrow and got told off! Apparently I should be carrying them with me everywhere???


----------



## Fish&Chips

Optical, my hubby is so supportive (not saying yours isn't) but I don't believe he would get steaming incase I needed his help. I'm also physically not able to look after him if he got plastered. That other guy sounds like a complete twit when drunk!

Teeny hope your growth scan goes well.

I ended up having a growth scan as well today. Firstly my placenta has moved so all is good on that front. They then took his measurements and apparently his head and tummy are measuring average for 37 weeks!! His legs though are spot on at 32 weeks though. They said that that was the average though and babies can be much bigger or smaller without too much concern. Having said that if we look at the very top of what he should be, he's measuring a week ahead. I asked if this means my EDD will changed and was told it wouldn't and that I will just have a big baby. Ouch.

The worst part of it was that they told me to cut back on sugar. So no more iced buns, sweeties, chocolate.. etc etc. How am I going to last 2 more months?!

On the walking side, I'm also really struggling. I guess having a 5 1/4 lb baby already probably doesn't help. I have a long walk between my office and train station each day which is getting increasingly harder.

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mrs J, my notes are always in my dh's car as no doubt that will come to the hospital with us. x


----------



## stmw

heya everyone

f&c- good luck with your scan - hopefully your placenta will have moved!!

Im oficially off work as of today - have been signed off with gastroenteritis - have had an iffy tummy for a few weeks :( I then have my holidays booked and then maternity leave starts on the 26th June. I would have stayed longer, but the chairs in work are so horrible and hurt my coccyx so much! Would have had to wait 6 weeks to get one ordered so couldnt handle it anymore. So i have weeks and weeks of waiting now - will have to get motivated and wash all my LO clothes =) 

Sorry for the lack of personals - everyones bumps look awesome - cant believe it wasnt that long ago we were complaining about lack of bumps!! So exciting!

Hope everyone is well!

xxx


----------



## apaton

fish and chips glad your scan went well :wohoo:
is it the sugar they think is making baby big? mabye thats my problem :blush:


first bean glad u had a good apointment :thumbup:

mrs j i dont take my note everywhere my midwife told me i didnt need them from atenatal classes :shrug:

limpetsmum you mudt have needed the sleep , i also had curry on sat it was 
fab :thumbup:

babythinkpink hope you get your scan tomorrow :)

hope eevery1 is well and sorry if i missed any1 x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yes I think so apaton. She just asked if I had a sugary diet and I did so she told me to cut back as excess sugar will make a baby grow quickly.


----------



## apaton

ohh noo im a chocolate monster im going to get in trouble :haha: x


----------



## Fish&Chips

So am I! I have no idea how I will cope!


----------



## apaton

OMG just seen 9 august babies have been born arghhhh ! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

9?! I think I'm going to have an August baby now. x


----------



## apaton

yeah you probably will lol, i hope mines stays in till spetember but on the other hand i want to meet him/her my mum doesnt think ill last to end of august have you started rasperry leaf tea yet? x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Nope. I might buy some on the way home though. Have you?


----------



## apaton

yeah i got them from holland and barrat there buy1 get 1 half price just now, ive had a cup a day for the last 3 days hope they make my labour easier lol, i quite like it :) x


----------



## Blob

OMG Limpetsmum :sick: :sick: That is VILE!!!! 

I keep my notes in the car because i kept forgetting to take them :haha:

I would like this baby from the 8th August onwards :D I dont care when just not before. 

F&C glad your scan went well :yipee:


----------



## apaton

blob if only babies did what they where told :haha: x


----------



## SisterRose

Just a quick post and sorry to be the bearer of bad news. I noticed somebody mention AfricaQueen was pregnant again after her loss last time, she would've been a September Star and designed the logo, as far as i remember! 
I've just read this post :cry: so sad for her!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/369251-africa-queen-sad-news-2.html


----------



## Blob

Pffft my baby will do as he/she is told :haha: they will be evicted by the 19th of August!!

Awww that is so awful for her :nope: Life is so so cruel!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

What awful awful news :( Bless her...

F&C so glad everything went ok, fingers crossed your little man won't be tooooooo big!

Hope everyone is ok, I might be a bit absent this week due to my school show on Thursday, it's a very busy week for me, busiest wewk on school calendar but we're almost done now!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh no, poor AQ :cry: I'm so sad for her, it is not fair.

F&C Glad your placenta has moved up and out the way! I think lots of our babies are measuring bigger by the sounds of it! I can't wait to see what baby weighs at the 36 week scan in a couple of weeks!

Hope the prep for the show is going well Louise!

xx


----------



## mixedmama

MrsJ08 - I didn't need my notes at my antenatal classes (I started classes two weeks ago). I took them with me for the first class just in case, but I really didn't need them!

I had a 30 week appointment today and my fundal height was measuring 27cm! :(
I was measuring 27cm at my 26 week appointment 4 weeks ago, surely it couldn't have stayed the same size? I do look a bit small, so I've been told.. Can't help but worry until my scan on wednesday

xx


----------



## mixedmama

Bekklez said:


> Just a quick post and sorry to be the bearer of bad news. I noticed somebody mention AfricaQueen was pregnant again after her loss last time, she would've been a September Star and designed the logo, as far as i remember!
> I've just read this post :cry: so sad for her!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/369251-africa-queen-sad-news-2.html

Oh gosh that's terrible! :cry: So sad xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Emzy it's going ok, just very stressful and feel like I'm really doing it alone! Every single lunchtime is taken up with rehearsing the kids, got to rehearse all day wednesday including dress rehearsal in the afternoon and then got to go to a mess dinner wednesday night, followed by a full day teaching thursday and two performances thursday evening!! 

ALl I can say about this week is: roll on friday!!! Hope your first proper day of maternity leave was good and restful!x


----------



## Fish&Chips

apaton said:


> yeah i got them from holland and barrat there buy1 get 1 half price just now, ive had a cup a day for the last 3 days hope they make my labour easier lol, i quite like it :) x

Did you get the tablets? I couldn't see the tea version but the tablets look huge! And not cheap at £6.99 a bottle.


----------



## FirstBean

Bekklez said:


> Just a quick post and sorry to be the bearer of bad news. I noticed somebody mention AfricaQueen was pregnant again after her loss last time, she would've been a September Star and designed the logo, as far as i remember!
> I've just read this post :cry: so sad for her!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/369251-africa-queen-sad-news-2.html

:cry: So sad for her.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Bekklez said:


> Just a quick post and sorry to be the bearer of bad news. I noticed somebody mention AfricaQueen was pregnant again after her loss last time, she would've been a September Star and designed the logo, as far as i remember!
> I've just read this post :cry: so sad for her!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/369251-africa-queen-sad-news-2.html

Oh God that is awful news. Life can be so cruel.


----------



## Fish&Chips

mixedmama said:


> MrsJ08 - I didn't need my notes at my antenatal classes (I started classes two weeks ago). I took them with me for the first class just in case, but I really didn't need them!
> 
> I had a 30 week appointment today and my fundal height was measuring 27cm! :(
> I was measuring 27cm at my 26 week appointment 4 weeks ago, surely it couldn't have stayed the same size? I do look a bit small, so I've been told.. Can't help but worry until my scan on wednesday
> 
> xx

Hun my friend was always measuring small and there was nothing wrong, she just had a smaller baby, who is gorgeous by the way!


----------



## Carley22

Grrr men


----------



## AngelzTears

I'm having an appointment tomorrow. I'm 32 weeks, do you ladies think it will just be a regular check up (hear heart beat and pee in a cup lol), or does anything else happen?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Louise3512uk said:


> Emzy it's going ok, just very stressful and feel like I'm really doing it alone! Every single lunchtime is taken up with rehearsing the kids, got to rehearse all day wednesday including dress rehearsal in the afternoon and then got to go to a mess dinner wednesday night, followed by a full day teaching thursday and two performances thursday evening!!
> 
> ALl I can say about this week is: roll on friday!!! Hope your first proper day of maternity leave was good and restful!x

Blimey that sounds tiring!! I bet it is fun as well though and worth it when you get to see the show! I used to love doing shows when I was at school, I was a bit of a showoff lol

My first day of maternity leave has been lovely thanks! I went to the dentist but then didn't really know what to do with myself so I went back to bed for an hour lol I've since cleaned the house, cooked the tea, made Matt's lunch for tomorrow and ironed the shirts! What a good little wifey I am lol

I bet you can't wait to go on maternity leave, sounds like you'll need it after all that rushing about! Not long to go now!

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Angel at my 32 week appointment it was just the usual checking wee and blood pressure, measuring the bump, feeling the baby and listening to heartbeat x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Angelz, my last appointment was a week or two ago and it was just the usual. Are you in the UK?


----------



## Blob

Mixedmamma :hugs: I hope everything is ok but i wouldnt worry about 3 cms...its not exactly hard for them to read a cm or two out esp if they are different MWs taking the readings? My main MW doesnt even use any tape she just uses feel and she's already taken a guess as to what :baby: is going to be. I have to take baby to see her and tell her later haha!!

All your appointments are the same from now on :dohh: 'are you well...yes...done' :haha: until you get to near your 40 week one and then you get told when you will get your sweep. Least thats what happend for me last time :lol:

How often are you all seeing your MWs?? Mine is seeing me tons just now...think she just enjoys the chat :haha:


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm still seeing mine every 2 weeks blob, think it stays that way from now on for me! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm every 3 weeks at the moment but after my next appointment it will go to every 2 weeks. How do MWs know if the baby's head is engaged?

Who fancies a laugh..

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/Bump/IMG_4367.jpg


----------



## lilbumpblue

Hope you are feeling better Blob, im now going to hav to check out next autumn range ;o) xx

Babythinkpink, your fine if you have had them already because you should be immune to them...just check with your midwife for some reasurance x

Poor African Queen :( xx

...and f&c *OUCH* xx

Well i've graduated today!!! ...it absolutely poured down with rain but the marquee was sooo hot i have to be taken out and they got me a drink and a biscuit then i went back in...really thought i was going to pass out! :( x

Here is a pic for you to have a giggle at...


----------



## Jellycat

Ohhh F&C your poor feet, mamabird posted a similar pic on FB. Someone recommended changing hot to cold water for a few miutes and it apparently helps

Had my first antenatal class today, all about different birth options I founf it all quite funny... got told off by DH. Once we left he said 'dont think you realise its going to be painful' my response was 'too late now, just have to wait for the day to see what cards im dealt with, no point worrying about it'..... DH this evening still constantly saying pain pain you'll be in pain... he's going completly against what my hypnobirth mw has said to me... men lol

Mixedmama 2 of my friends were measuring small, both of which were regular gym / runners.... are you sporty / If so it could be you just have strong muscles compacting everything..... both had very healthy babies and labours xx


----------



## Jellycat

Big Congratulations Lilbumpblue :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Well done lilbumpblue!


----------



## AngelzTears

Thanks Emzy and Fish&Chips! I guess my checkups won't change unitl 35/36 weeks?



Fish&Chips said:


> I'm every 3 weeks at the moment but after my next appointment it will go to every 2 weeks. How do MWs know if the baby's head is engaged?
> 
> Who fancies a laugh..
> 
> https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/Bump/IMG_4367.jpg

Oh my goodness gracious :shock: What has your dr said about your swelling? :hugs:


----------



## genies girl

congratulations lilbumpblue!

Fish and chips i thought they were my feet, :) i am the same!

I bought my paddling pool today ready to get my feet into next week.

I have growth scan and consultant tommorow so fingers crossed all is well with the girls !


----------



## Jessica214

Hey ladies! just popping in to say hi! and see hows everyones doing:flower:

I leave for CA on thursday and its an 8 hour flight! getting really worried i will be stuck in the middle!

Last 2 days i think LO has grown alot!! my tummy hurts and its so heavy. I was soo angry i had to go to bed! LOL o-well!! extra nervous about taking a flight on the way home when im 34 weeks!! 

Also been have a TMI problem. Ive been wearing panty liners forever since i dont want to change my undies every 2 mins and lately it feels like i have diaper rash down there! dont know how else to explain....like im chafing? (sp) i get really itchy and i have to wash down there right away or it wont go away. I thought it might be a yeast infection but its not. really confused. anyone else got this?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies. Angelztears, my mw just basically says 'that's pregnancy for you'! I don't think much can be done other than resting them often and l putting them in cold water. Hopefully they'll get better if it cools down a bit.


----------



## lilbumpblue

Sounds a bit ike thrush Jessica x


----------



## elmaxie

Evening Ladies!

F&C my feet went like that after pregnancy (they did swell a wee bit during) I wore flight socks compression stockings and it helped alot! Also your feet up which your doing...and I love your gorgeous colour on your nails!

Poor AQ...its such horrible news:cry:Hope she is doing well.

My mw said when she measures my tum with a tape they dont mind 3cms either way:shrug:

Congrats on your graduation...shame you felt a bit rubbish:hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well...just a quick pop on before I head to bed....am shattered as I was at work today but only 5 shifts left:happydance:
I have my 32 week scan tomorrow and clinic in the afternoon....I now see the doctors and mw every 2nd week and my "normal" community mw every 3 or 4 weeks. Am pretty lucky bar the hours sitting in the hospital clinic waiting to be seen my the 2 docs and mw:dohh:

Night all.

Emma.xx


----------



## rach247

Fish&Chips said:


> I'm every 3 weeks at the moment but after my next appointment it will go to every 2 weeks. How do MWs know if the baby's head is engaged?
> 
> Who fancies a laugh..
> 
> https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/Bump/IMG_4367.jpg

Just showed this photo to DH and he thought it was my feet lol I can totally sympathise as this is exactly what mine look like :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Oooh well done Lilbumpblue :yipee:

Eeeek F&C looks painful i seemed to blow up much more last pregnancy than this one? I think the more you drink the less you swell or something?? Seems to be working this time :wacko: 
Did you ask how they know how :baby: is engaging?? Its the amount of head they can feel...sorry if i'm being dim and thats not what you asked :dohh:

I've been seeing my MW every two weeks but for no 'real' reason she just keeps saying to book in :lol: I think she's bored...my notes had me for every 4 weeks and then not every 2 until a bit further in :wacko:


----------



## becs0375

Evening all!!

Sorry for the lack of personals!! I have read all the posts but my brain is fried!!!

I went to court today as my Mum was a witness in a case, the bloody defendant didn't turn up so that was a waste of time, so we went shopping!! Got some right bargains in Debenhams, 3 sleepsuits for £4 and some lush Ted Baker baby stuff!!!! I have been out of the house since 7.30 and finally got home around 9pm then walked the dog, I am shattered!!! I am soooo having a lazy morning!! Hope's cot bedding came from Next and they are now in the wash, they are so very cute!!

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Blob

Urgh rubbish!! Least you got some good shopping... i LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE Ted baker for little girlies :cloud9:


----------



## becs0375

They had like 60% off some things so couldn't resist!! Bought a gorgeous coat that was £18!!


----------



## Blob

Aaaaah was it a pink one?? That looks huge :lol: looks a bit like a duffle coat?? :haha:


----------



## becs0375

Yes thats the one!! You got it?!!! Got some jeans and some tops too!!


----------



## drea2904

Hi all, been a few days since ive been on! Ill read through when I can lol, Hope everyone doing ok. I managed sil's hen do, had a good night but was home nice and early at half 10 I was really really sore! Those dam shoes were not a good idea, They looked really comfy and not to high but boy did they make my cankles look worse!! I had a lovely mean and a good laugh tho.

Yesterday and today i was feeling pretty awful and so sore down below and my pants were really wet, today was still no better seen gp who sent me up to maternity, I had the loveliest midwife which was refreshing, heard baby who I thought was ok as id had movements, doctor came aswell and done swabs and a scraping (like a smear) sorry if tmi but oh my god i was in agony and thats not like me, ive had plenty smears and been ok, but Im still in agony now:( so it doesnt look like it was my waters (which i thought anyway) but ill get results tomorrow, he did notice I was in a lot of pain and was quite concerned but we will see, hopefully get results and be ok!. I feel violated lol.

But whilst I was in the hosp dh got news that HE HAS BEEN OFFERED A JOB!! woohoo, start date 2nd Aug so that is a relief knowing he will be back earning shortly!.

Sorry for lack of personals, Ill start reading back now:)


----------



## becs0375

Drea thats fantatstic news, well done to your DH!!!!


----------



## Blob

:rofl: yup :rofl: Its SO SO annoying though!! The baby ones look HUGE and the toddler ones are tiny :wacko: Tabs is wearing one age 5 but then the 0-3 one is MAHOOSSIVE...Weird!! I love the ted baker jeggings but cos my babies have cloth nappies you cant fit them in jeans :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Yaay for your husband getting a job :yipee: :yipee:

My last cervical check (when i was 19 weeks) was agony...maybe they are worse in pregnancy? I pretty much was waddling for the day :blush:


----------



## becs0375

I got 0-3, its bloomin huge compared to all other stuff, but then I thought it will be ok for layering when its cold!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Great news on the job front Drea x


----------



## Blob

Yea see its mad!!! Will last ages though...coats are great as you can get them really big and you just roll up the sleeves. How cute do little babies look in huge hoods though :cloud9:


----------



## becs0375

I know I thought the 3-6 month looked too big, ahh well I will ebay it if she gets too big for it!! But babies do look so very cute with big hoods!!!


----------



## Blob

I thought the 0-3 one looked more like 3-6 easily!! Its the older girl stuff that seems to be tiny :wacko:


----------



## becs0375

Its so weird isn't, must be dei=signer stuff thats like that!!!


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi!
Just checking in quickly!
We got home to computer issues and just got it back from the shop.
Everything's good except that I am the moodiest, bitchiest :mamafy: these days.
I'll try to come back to catch up and update more.


----------



## NurseKel

Blob, I know what you mean about the cervical exam. I had my first and only one so far at the hospital and I thought I was going to die. Poor DH said he thought he was going to lose his fingers from me squeezing so hard...lol. 
Sarahkka, I know what you mean but I bet I could give you a run for your money on being the bitchiest. Even DH says he will never ask me to go through this again because he can't stand to see me so miserable and suffering. Bless his heart I love him so much and I tell ya I don't know what I would do without all his help and support. He has been such a trooper through this journey.
Hope everyone else is doing well. As for me, I am doing the same and will see the OB again on Friday.


----------



## AngelzTears

Speaking of baby's coats (it was mentioned in here today lol), my little one will be 3 months in december when it starts to get cold here and maybe about 6 months when spring starts rolling around (winters are mild here, they don't last long at all). So should I buy all her coats in 3-6 size? I would think that she's just drown in that size when she's just 3 months though, since jackets seem to be sold on the big side anyway. Any ideas if I should get some in both 3 month _and_ 6 month sizes, or just go ahead and just buy a few with the label "3-6"? :shrug: I can't wait til I get the hang of all this baby stuff! lol


----------



## Blob

I would just get one at 0-3 now and then just buy once :baby: is here TBH... Every baby is so different, my LO was SO tall when she was born she was too tall for newborn but looked far too small in 0-3 IYKWIM. You might want to use the coat before it gets 'really' cold and then get the rest in 3-6 (but your LO might need even bigger)


----------



## Laura617

*Hey all, just a quick check in to say hi, i've been kind of slacking lately and just reading without replying. I had an ultrasound today that was so neat cause it was more in depth then my doctors and my babies face already looks chubby lol wondering if that means I will have a big baby.
I am now seeing my doctor every two weeks so will find out all the details of what they ultrasound showed next tuesday.

30 weeks today, seems crazy how fast its going by.

Anyway I know its a selfish one but I hope you other ladies are doing great!*


----------



## Blob

It has been going fast...i think this last little bit takes ages though :hissy:


----------



## Mrs_N

I think this last bit will take a long time. 
I'm only 29 weeks and already feeling very big & awkward. Everything seems to take an age to do because I have to do it in little bits & rest in between! I can't believe baby has another 10 weeks of growing to do, and this will be the major growth spurt too!


----------



## Blob

6 and a bit weeks for me and a few others :yipee: 

Just got DD a new sandpit so she is a happy bunny haha!


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats on OH job Drea thats great news. :happydance:

Good Luck to all those with appointments today. Hope they all go well.

Bit of a selfish post today have read all but feeling a bit crappy very tired. So Happy 31weeks to me and the 14th September Ladies. :happydance:


----------



## elmaxie

Morning!

Drea fab news about your oH getting a job...huge relief for you guys.
Just a shame your in alot of pain...hope things get sorted for you.xxx

I must admit I have never had a cervical exam with either of these pregnancies:shrug:
Am I meant to?? With Nathan the first time they checked my cervix was when I went to triage in labour at 39 weeks...then again obviously to see how I was dilating every 3 hours.
With this one nothing so far...is this weird??:shrug:

I have a scan today and clinic...not really looking forward to the clinic AND its gorgeous weather today too, so not wanting ot be stuck inside ALL afternoon waiting for the fecking diabetic doctor to turn up. The last clinic I was at they were 1 1/2 hours late AND took someone after me first:growlmad: so if they are late again I will NOT be haning about for them and just get the opinion of the doc instead as I am fed up with them being late and here I am on time and turn up to everything (unlike alot of ladies attending the clinic who manage to get to their extra scans but nothing else:growlmad:) oooo seems I am on a rant:haha:

Anyways...I better go and hang the washing otu and get dressed as I can go in my jim jams:blush:

Emmaxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Oh Drea that is great news, must be a huge relief.

Ok rant ahead, feel free to skip my post! 

Had rubbish appointment, and really pi**ed off, the hospital are crap, and i just don't get why i even have to go there!
I was early so I phoned ahead to see if i may be in earlier and someone had canceled so I went in so i could get back to my poorly dd asap, was kept waiting ages (although i had technacally just fiitted into this canceled slot) Then I could hear them all talking, they were short of midwifes and low on staff, so why not just re book me when i called? 
Then I saw a doctor who faffed about my notes forever so I said why i thought i was there (the low lying placenta) and she did my blood pressure, prodded about the baby, couldn't find the heartbeat for any length because she was pushing so hard the baby was just moving away from it. She then went off for ages and came back with all my notes all over the place, saying i should have come back sooner to discuss the scan at the fetal medicine unit, but i really don't see why, as they reffered me and the consultant at the unit had explained it all to us, she then starts going on about how there could be a problem with the baby (which the consultant had largely ruled out) and how baby would need to be checked at birth for problems, which again I don't get, will 10 mins with me do harm then? 
Anyway I have been booked in to go back again for a scan which they could have done there and then to check the placenta, and then a follow up which they can stuff where the sun dont shine.
I said to dh if they insist on this check i will just have the baby at home, I am not having the baby taken off us to be checked when the consultant had said if he had done the first scan he would not have queried it and in his opinion the baby was perfectly healthy.
I mean if baby needed attention of course it would not be an issue but why check it at birth when that can be done at discharge like it normally is, they are not going to be able to change anything looking b4 i have had time with my baby, and having had 4 i know how important those first few hours are.
Ok rant over! 


Will just send hugs to all, had so much to get done today! 

Got loads of paperwork to wade through due to some council mess up too, having had 2 benefits suspended through their incompetence, so was not in a good mood as it was having printed of mine and dh's bank statements for the last 16 months, what is wrong with everyone that they can't do what they are supposed to?
Having had this holiday and coming back to this i fee worse than when we went, just seems to be one thing after another! :dohh:

Was on way back from hospital and consoling myself with a bag of haribos and lost a great chunk of tooth, get the feeling you should have just stayed in bed!:shrug:

Back later in a happier mood I hope! :growlmad:


----------



## apaton

Drea congrats on hubby getting a job :wohoo:

blob 6 n a half weeks :yipee:
good luck to ladies who have appointment :thumbup:

elmaxie hope ure appointment is on time 

2 days till i c baby again :wohoo: x


baby think pink sorry u had a rubbish appointment :hugs: x


----------



## becs0375

Hey there ladies!!!

I have cleaned my house from top to bottom, done washing, ironing and cleaned windows!! Even took my dog for a 3 mile walk!!! Go me!! Feel refreshed after a god nights kip!!! Bumped into my mate while walking Murphy, she told me I was looking so well and couldn't believe how much I am still doing!! I guess I have good genes thanks to my Mum!!!!


----------



## Blob

Emma you dont normally get them... i never did with Tabs was only when i had a really bad bleed at 19 weeks that they checked to see if everything was ok. Hope everything goes well :thumbup:

:nope: babythinkpink i HATE hospitals!! :hugs:

Yaay Becs...well i just dropped DD off at her grans for a while so i can clean and do more painting :dohh:


----------



## becs0375

I think I just like being busy!! Its certainly making the time go quicker!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yay blob and apaton, 6.5 weeks to goooo! Only 46 days according to my ticker :wacko:

Emma I hope your scan and appointment goes well :flower:

babythinkpink sorry you had a rubbish appointment and sounds like you are having a right old day! Haribos are definitely the way to go...although sorry about your tooth!!

The only cervical exam I had was when I was 'leaking' at 17 weeks and it wasn't all that bad. Was a bit like a smear test, bit uncomfy but not all that painful.

Becs yay for the cleaning! I did my house top to bottom yesterday and my pelvis is suffering for it today!

I've been to my group physio appointment this morning, which was quite good. Just gave us some advice as to exercises we can do, positions to sleep in etc, told us not to do any housework especially hoovering (yeah right!!) and gave me a tubigrip thing to wear over my tummy and hips. I've got a follow up appointment a week on friday, which is one to one where they will try and manipulate my pelvis... not sure I like the sound of that but if it helps! She went through good positions for labour as well and seemed to favour all fours so you don't spread your legs too much... I'd never really thought of giving birth like that and I don't think I'd like it all that much! I'd like baby to be put right on my chest afterwards, so I don't know how that would work! Anyway, I'm going to get myself a birthing ball for now, as it's meant to really help with pelvic pain and also to use in labour. I hope these exercises help as I am barely sleeping at night because of the pain and I'm exhausted during the day. At least now I can nap during the day if I'm tired!

Got our second antenatal class tonight which I'm looking forward to. I enjoyed the one last week!

xx


----------



## Blob

Yea its making things go faster...but OMG i love decorating HAAAATE the mess it makes :cry:


----------



## Sarahkka

Morning girls!
I had a prenatal yesterday and am officially being sent for ultrasounds at 32 and maybe 36 weeks. Baby is LGA (Large for Gestational Age - 35 cm at just shy of 30 weeks), but (and this is why I love my clinic) no one is concerned about my ability to deliver vaginally and no interventions are planned if he is really big. they just do the ultrasounds to monitor things like fluid levels, etc - all routine stuff, I guess.
So, that's kind of nice - another chance or two to see Mr.Kicks before he makes his appearance. :)
As I mentioned before, I am so moody, short-tempered and emotional right now, it is absolutely unholy. 
Nursekel - my everloving husband also deserves an award of merit for putting up with me! I am terrified that I am going to snap at someone at work or just lose it on some poor schmuck who bumps into me at the supermarket. I feel like a simmering volcano, but really weepy, too. All the emotions are really close to the surface and it feels like it doesn't take much for me to be ridiculously upset about something.
It's really embarrassing and annoying, actually.

Emzy - during my delivery, I flipped from back to front, from squat to all fours, etc, every three pushes. It worked brilliantly. You can do lots of your pushing on all fours, then flip for the final push, or even flip as soon as baby is out. Just tell them what you want and everyone is usually pretty willing to help support you into the chosen position.

Drea - such great news about your husband and the new job! :happydance:

babythinkpink - I'd be mad, too. It doesn't sound like you are getting very consistent care? I'd question that doc, as well.

Ugh, here goes the baby brain again - I had a bunch more people I wanted to reply to and have completely forgotten all of it. :dohh:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Emma. I have thought about support or flight stockings but don't fancy it much in the heat we've been having, plus I can only fit my feet in to flip flops and not sure of how good that will look with flight stockings! Hope your scan and clinic goes well.

Aww Rach and Genies Girl.. I guess we're all in this together! We must look so sexy! lol

Thanks Blob. I've been pretty good with my water consumption as I'm always blimen thirsty but am actively trying to drink more now. Yes it was me that asked that. My mw couldn't really feel where he was at my last appointment but the scan confirmed he's head down and facing inwards which is great news. I'm just hoping he stays that way!

Drea, glad the hen do went well. I was thinking of you as I would have dreaded it! Sorry about the check ups but glad all is ok. Whoo hoo for your dh getting a job!

:hi: Sarah and NurseKel!

Laura glad the scan went well.

Babythinkpink, they sound terrible there! You must have been so angry. Hope the Haribo helped... ummm... haribo... sob sob


----------



## Boony

sorry i've not been around much lately been so busy! I'm afraid i might not be around much at all for a while we have got our date through for moving house and we are moving on 2nd september I'll be 36+1 luckily we are only moving round the corner so plan to do it over 2 days and my family are coming to help too so now i have lots of packing and cleaning and diy to do to get this house ready for march out which isnt easy with a 8 month old Japanese akita puppy that keeps destroying everything!!!! I'm currently looking into buying a very large dog run for when we move so she at least cant escape out of the garden!

Drea - so pleased your DH managed to get another job.

F&C - your poor feet! I've been lucky that i havent had swollen feet in this or my last pregnancy. although my fingers have swollen a little bit and i've had to take my wedding ring off!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh goodluck with the move Boony! 2nd September is my EDD so I'll say my goodlucks now! x


----------



## Boony

Its weird to think that by the time i move house some of you would've had your babies! I better get my internet swopped over quickly so i dont miss anything lol


----------



## Blob

I'd better have had mine :rofl: or i will be so angry :haha: 

Sucks that this was me last time though also, that due at the end of the month and everyone kept having them :cry: 

I'm freaking shattered now...i want to sit on here and chill out but i also want to sleep while i can before Tabs comes back :shrug:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Blob I was shattered too, so went back to bed for an hour! I'm loving these afternoon naps!

xx


----------



## Blob

Yea i think i'm going to sit on the sofa/sleep now :lol: 

Also just decided what to get DD when :baby: arrives 

Baby Annabell® 
Baby Annabell® Socks
Baby Annabell® Playtime Luxury Set
Baby Annabell® Pyjama & Nappy Luxury Set
Baby Annabell® Coats & Jackets Collection
Baby Annabell® Pram
Baby Annabell® Changing Bag
Baby Annabell® Dummy with Ribbon and Clip
Baby Annabell® Electronic Swing

Too much?? :haha:


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies, apologies for not catching up - i need some advice please :flower:

Had terrible toothache come on today whilst i was driving, it literally came on in minutes & was bad enough to make me pull over. I grabbed a drink & took 2 30/500mg co-codamol, got home & an hour later the pain subsided for about 45 mins then was back again bad before. I put a warm wheat pad on my face until it eased slightly. I felt a little better after a while & needed to pop out, however whilst i was out i nearly passed out twice (felt giddy, sick & vision blurred) made it back to the car & waitied for it to settle. Since being home i still feel sick & giddy, i don't know what's wrong but i feel quite poorly & am getting a bit scared. DH on his way home - he will be about an hour (haven't told him about any of this apart from the toothache as i don't want him worrying whilst he's driving).
Do i call the hospital & get their advice? Or do you think it might just be me having an off day. Tufty seems ok, he's kicking away as we speak so no worries there - it's just me that seems to be crook.

All advice would be appreciated - i just don't know where to turn for the best :shrug:

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## babythinkpink

Blob said:


> Yea i think i'm going to sit on the sofa/sleep now :lol:
> 
> Also just decided what to get DD when :baby: arrives
> 
> Baby Annabell®
> Baby Annabell® Socks
> Baby Annabell® Playtime Luxury Set
> Baby Annabell® Pyjama & Nappy Luxury Set
> Baby Annabell® Coats & Jackets Collection
> Baby Annabell® Pram
> Baby Annabell® Changing Bag
> Baby Annabell® Dummy with Ribbon and Clip
> Baby Annabell® Electronic Swing
> 
> Too much?? :haha:

I want to get dd a load of baby A stuff to, I want to get her a pram and doll and loads of stuff so she can be like Mummy, the full size baby A's doll fits into the Asda (or prob any other) tiny baby clothes , which are much cheaper and 'real' baby clothes, you could even buy baby a set to match dolly's which would be cute! (goes tiny or early baby, newborn and 0-3 its the first that fit Annabell) 
I am going to get baby A, a pram and a pack of tiny baby grows and vests so we can be Mummies together and so i can get on with changing and stuff fairly easily! Newborn nappies also fit baby A. 

Just tipping you off having a 7 yr old with 2 baby A dolls! :hugs:


----------



## apaton

limpets mum :hugs: i would phone and tell them about what your feeling, better to get some advise and put ure mind at ease :hugs:

blob u can play mummies together how cute :cloud9:

i got our moving day mmoved foward to 30th july :wohoo: xx


----------



## Jellycat

Limpetsmum call the hospital, it maybe they can give you something to help the toothache. I got sent home today from work because I nearly passed out at the reception desk. 2 Colleagues drove me home - feeling better now i've rested... maybe your pushing yourself too much. Hope you feel better soon

Apaton congrats on the house move being moved forward


----------



## MrsJ08

F&C - I can empathise as my feet look very similar to yours. I've found elevating my feet and a foot spray I bought in Boots has helped but like yours my MW said there really isn't much you can do.

Limpets - I think you should phone the hospital just to be on the safe side. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Drea - fantastic news about your OH's job

Babythinkpink - sorry about your stupid doctor. I'm not surprised you felt upset and needed a rant. I think that warrants at least 2 bag's of Haribo's.

I had a cervical exam a few weeks ago when they were checking my waters weren't leaking. All I can say is bloody ouch!!! My eyes watered with the pain it felt like it was being punched.

We have been to ante-natal class today - it was an all day NHS one but taught by an NCT teacher. It was great to be honest, the woman was really positive and she gave me a few tips for dealing with the Consultant Midwife when I have my appointment about the Natural Birth Centre. DH behaved himself which was a relief and I think that although he was slightly bored at times he did learn something. I also think it will make him a lot more supportive in labour and it's meant we have talked a lot about birth choices etc. I feel like we are a lot more in tune now. It did make everything seem very real and I actually felt quite emotional when we were talking about the final stages of labour.

On a sad note, just before I went into the class my Mum phoned to say that her dog died this morning :cry: It was a bit of a shock, but he was 13 so had a good innings for a Labrador. My poor Mum is going to be lost without him and it's the second dog my brother has lost in 8 months as his Husky died unexpectedly just before Christmas. 

x


----------



## Asher

Hiya ladies :flower:

I have missed so much this last few days! Have just skimmed over the last 10 or so pages cos I am so tired! Sounds like everybody's been having mixed days of it! 

Babythinkpink sorry you've had such a crappy time, to lose a big chunk of tooth on top of a crap appointment is just rubbish!

Limpetsmum ouch you need to get sorted sweetie, I hope you get some joy. Do you think it could be partly the painkillers sending you a bit la la? They do that to me, but worse if I take any when PG. Good luck.

F&C I love your feet pic, bless your little heart!!

I know I've missed loads, am just so tired. Plus, DH won't let me on the computer cos he's been playing about making a holiday movie which he wants to upload onto facebook in a mo...... good luck to anyone with patience, you'll need it if you see it on my FB, it'll be long!!!

There is a cracking photo of me on there sat on a rock on a beach. I look like buddha with my legs crossed and my fat belly!! :haha:


----------



## becs0375

Limpets that sounds so painful, have you not got a walk in centre near you you could go to??

Mrs J thats so sad, glad you had a good ante natal xx

Asher nice to see you back xx

I have just finished ironing another pile of Hope's clothes and her cot bedding, they are so very cute!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone, this will be very short and sweet!
Limpets I hope you're getting it sorted, just to say I would be ringing NHS direct and asking their advice.
MrsJ Sorry about the dog, it's always horrible news and so sad :(
F&C I can't remember if I commented on your feet or not yet?! But bless you they look painful... now I've written that I think I already did... doh!
BabyTP - your doctor sounds horrid!
Forgotten everything else I'm afraid!

ALl day rehearsal with the kids in the show tomorrow... that's almost 200 kids out of a school of 400! They are all performing monkeys! Hee hee

Night all x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Limpetsmum did you call them? Are you ok hun? x


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey. I'm sittin on sofa feelin sorry for myself :-( using stoopid phone to get online. Gonna try & eat something now then see how I feel. Normally ok on co-codamol, they not strong enough for me (usually take tramadol). 
Thanks for concerns, will report back later xxx


----------



## becs0375

You just look after yourself Limpets xxxx


----------



## opticalillus5

Awww limpets - Fx you feel better soon! I can remember when I was about 16 my mum accidentally gave me her extra strong co-codamol by accident (for a headache) and sent me to school. They called her at breaktime to say that i'd gone in to school drunk! lol. I was slurring and falling over, and she had to explain what had happened to them so I didn't get into trouble! 

Emzy & blob... I had a nap today too. Well, I say a nap, but it was a sleep... I was out for 2 hours this afternoon!

I've been in a right mood for no reason whatsoever today. I've just been really irritable.. I went to bend down to close a bedside table door and couldn't, and shouted 'OH FOR F*CKS SAKE!!!!!' at the top of my voice (DD was at my mums thank god lol). Then OH came home, and I had him on ladders messing with the blinds at half 8... I'd put them back on wrong after the hall was decorated, and couldn't get back up the ladders to sort it. I hope I feel better tomorrow... maybe i've had too much sleep. 

I'm at the midwife again tomorrow, I seem to see either her or the consultant all the time lately. They're probably giving me extra apps cos i'm trying to lower/possibly come off my anti-depressants before the baby is born. Actually, maybe that's why I was in such a foul mood today! lol.. it's so hard to tell what is pregnancy hormones and what's not. 

Sorry for all the ladies i've forgotten to reply to... I had so much to say and now it's just gone. 

xxx


----------



## Carley22

Hello girlies... what a catch up!!

F&C as soon as i saw your pic i turned the laptopn to my OH and said "familiar?" its uncanny.... my feet are so swollen and painful it feels like my ankles are going to burst! i completely sympathize.... i have started using frozen tissues every couple of hours at work drinking lots and keeping my ankles moving or they seize up... not nice. 

Limpets you not better yet sweetie - and theres me thinking id cured you on the phone earlier!! Apparently i dont have super powers...

what horrid news about AQ i honestly dont know what i would do.....

i had my 31 week mw appt today and all is well apart from the feet thing and pelvic agony. She did however mention that the measurements were a bit off on my 30week 4d growth scan and has sent me to get another one next Monday as babies femur is short and belly is big.... (nothing to do with my sugar addiction yeah rite!!).

anyone else getting to about 9pm and feeling like theyve been hit round the head with a sledge hammer coz they are SOOO tired?????? this last week has been exhausting and ive not really done too much!! dont know how im going to cope another 6 weeks and 3 days at work....


----------



## Blob

I'm flipping exhausted today :nope: About to go to bed i cannot stay awake any longer :cry:

Limpet :hugs: Hope you feel better soon hun.

I'm having a weird day again i just ache all over and really dizzy...its a pain first pregnancy was a breeze i had nothing wrong felt totally normal. But then again i didnt have a toddler last time and could nap and rest if i needed it i guess :shrug:


----------



## genies girl

hope you okay Limpet?

i had my scan today all is well 1 is estimated at 3lbs and 2 is estimated at 3lbs 10 both breech.
Consultant wants to see me every two weeks from now so il be seeing a lot of them.

Night everyone xx


----------



## Krakir

opticalillus5, I totally had one of those days trying to clean the house before OH came home, now that i look back on it, i must have been fairly humerous to watch, slamming cupboards and drawers swearing a blue streak!

limpets, hope your doing well!:hugs:

I had a horrid day at work today. My co-workers decided that they dislike their job and the company they work for, and wouldn't do anything but file their nails and play mahjong on the computer, while i ran around and dealt with EVERYTHING (which involved a lot of bending over) and now my ribs are aching even more then they did last night! :cry: 
But on the bright side, i no longer harbor guilty feelings about leaving them short handed when i go on mat leave!!:happydance:

is any one else getting braxton hicks a little more now, or is that just a side effect from a crappy day? lol


----------



## Asher

Krakir I am getting BH's quite a lot more now, but especially if I have a more active day. They are also more frequent in the evenings. I do remember last time it was pretty much the same when I was having Jack. He was born at 36 weeks, and the last 5 or 6 of those I had lots and lots of BHs. 

I can tell I am back home from hols. Walking the dogs and then sitting down for an hour killed my pelvis last night. It took me five minutes just to stand up from the kitchen table and get my left leg moving. I felt like a right idiot! Gym ball it is from now on at night! At least I can get up off that, and it's gotta be good for the old head down position!! 

Have a good day everyone, Limpetsmum good luck at the dentist hope you're feeling a bit better this morning. xx


----------



## elmaxie

Morning ladies...

Just quickly passing through as Nathan is being clingy and wanting attention all the time...

Yesterday went well at scan and clinic but had problems with the internet so I couldnt reply to the thread as its took forever!

I did manage to reply to limpets thread on you being unwell! I hope your feeling better:hugs:

Will get on later and pray the internet is working better...hope your all good!

Emma.xx


----------



## lilia

aargh i don't know what to do?!

I had my antenatal class last night, and got completely soaked coming home so i went to change when i got in. Just as i was lifting my leg up to get my trousers off i felt a big gush of water, it soaked my knickers and the floor! I don't know if it was my waters or not but i REALLY don't think i wee'd ! It was clear and didn't smell. 
I rang triage and they said put a pad on and if there's any wet in the next hour to ring them again, but the pad stayed dry so i haven't rang again. But now i'm really worried, i'm 90% sure i didnt wee, i didnt need the loo or aything like that, so now i'm worried that it could have been my waters? 
Would i definitley have carried on leaking if it was my waters? I don't want to ring triage again but i'm worried about infection etc. 
Can anyone help?! xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Good morning All,

Well got a horrible cough today, my dd has passed on her poorly thing to me and my other dd, but at least i know what has been wrong with her now, its not pleasant!
I have got the dentist this morning but i wonder if she will not really want to have me coughing over her and as i am am in no pain with the broken tooth perhaps i will feel better next week, will go anyway and ask her what is best! 
I think it broke because the other side is in pain so i have been off that side, so eating everything on the other side, so now i have broken the in use side! 

I am still annoyed about the hospital, I will refuse that doctor if they try giving her to me again, I read the letter and the follow up is the same time as the scan so i will know in 2 weeks if the placenta is out of the way then i hope i wont be going back there til birth and that is a different part of the hospital and they are fine.
She just annoyed me because instead of saying we need to check this she was saying 'your placenta in the way can cause bleeding, and this and that and cut off supply to baby etc, without even knowing if i have it or not. And then reading my notes and telling me what the hospital did b4 the detailed scan, going on about how the baby could have problems when it had been ruled out after if she had read my bloody notes in order! :dohh:

Limpetsmum, Hope you are feeling ok today, pain killers must have been a bit strong for you! Hope the dentist can sort your toothache, mine is so good, I hate stuff in my mouth and i gag and she is so understanding, she has been waiting for baby to come along to fill a tooth properly for me because i am ok after pregnancy, and i wanted to wait for injections and xrays :hugs:

opticalillus, I know the grumpy feeling, bloomin hormones! :hugs:

Carley, yes i am stupidly tired, all the time!

Blob, I feel funny lots of the time, now being one of them! I get hot and dizzy, but like you i put it down to being busy as well as the pregnancy, it is hard work running after a toddler all day, my dd seems especially demanding at the moment, but i know she is not, its me being tired and grumpy! :hugs:

Genies girl, omg, that is a good size already, how long do they let you carry twins? My friend i think had her boys at 38 weeks, so still pretty long way along, and that is a lot to carry about with you!

Krakir, Like you said solved any guilty feelings about work, let them do it all while you are on leave, sounds like my house, because i do everything they all expect it of me, if i stop it doesn't get done!:hugs:

Asher, not blown up my gym ball yet, going to wait, sometimes i feel baby is low, mainly high atm though. 
Sorry your in so much pain, can't be nice, I can't get off our sofa, its like a 'off the sofa plan' every time i get up!

Morning Emma, hope you are well!

Sending big waves to everyone else, hope everyone is ok, glad i feel a bit better in myself today despite the cough, in my head i am ok! More like the usual me which is good!

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Asher

Glad to hear you're a bit more like yourself today Babythinkpink even with a grotty cold! 

Lilia, if in doubt I would just give them a ring. The worst they can say is that they want you to go up there to be checked. I hope that even though you would be embarrassed it was just wee!

Right, off to do the school run. Joys. See you later!


----------



## babythinkpink

lilia said:


> aargh i don't know what to do?!
> 
> I had my antenatal class last night, and got completely soaked coming home so i went to change when i got in. Just as i was lifting my leg up to get my trousers off i felt a big gush of water, it soaked my knickers and the floor! I don't know if it was my waters or not but i REALLY don't think i wee'd ! It was clear and didn't smell.
> I rang triage and they said put a pad on and if there's any wet in the next hour to ring them again, but the pad stayed dry so i haven't rang again. But now i'm really worried, i'm 90% sure i didnt wee, i didnt need the loo or aything like that, so now i'm worried that it could have been my waters?
> Would i definitley have carried on leaking if it was my waters? I don't want to ring triage again but i'm worried about infection etc.
> Can anyone help?! xxx

Go in and get it checked, it is not worth getting an infection or not knowing if your waters have gone, just get your mind put at rest.
When my waters have gone it has been a gush then a constant trickle, and if i couched or had a bh or contraction more came out where the bump is squeezed with the muscles.
It feels warm the water and i felt like i lost quite a lot because it came out in bits.
There is such a thing as the hind waters though, my dh kicked through his, i had the same water leaking sensation but when i stood up it plugged it but the midwife still classed my waters had broken because the test they used showed it as water present. 
Go in hun, get checked out if only to ease your mind, tell them how worried you are xx:hugs:


----------



## Carley22

morning ladies i totaly agree lilia you should go and get checked ust for peace of mind..

Let us know how it goes hun xx


Ahhh ive moved up a box!!!!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

lilia said:


> aargh i don't know what to do?!
> 
> I had my antenatal class last night, and got completely soaked coming home so i went to change when i got in. Just as i was lifting my leg up to get my trousers off i felt a big gush of water, it soaked my knickers and the floor! I don't know if it was my waters or not but i REALLY don't think i wee'd ! It was clear and didn't smell.
> I rang triage and they said put a pad on and if there's any wet in the next hour to ring them again, but the pad stayed dry so i haven't rang again. But now i'm really worried, i'm 90% sure i didnt wee, i didnt need the loo or aything like that, so now i'm worried that it could have been my waters?
> Would i definitley have carried on leaking if it was my waters? I don't want to ring triage again but i'm worried about infection etc.
> Can anyone help?! xxx

Lilia - definitely go to Triage and get it checked out. If it was a gush of water and didn't smell of urine it's better to be on the safe side. When they thought my waters were leaking they told me to lie down for half an hour and then see what happened when I stood up. My pad was still a bit damp so I went in and it turned out it wasn't my waters but heavy discharge. I never had a "gush" of water though which is what makes me think you should definitely get it checked. Good luck hun, let us know what happens x


----------



## Blob

Lila i had trickles after i had the big 'gush' my waters popped :shock: it was really loud :lol: But i would call again just to be sure :hugs:

Yaaay carley :) I want to have boxes :haha:


----------



## Mrs_N

morning girls, just passing through quickly, so much to do today! 

:hugs: to all those having a tough time - pregnancy really is a mental and physical challenge isn't it!


----------



## lilia

Thanks for all the advice girls :hugs: 
I feel like i'm making a fuss because i've had no other 'wetness' since last night, i don't really want to mither at triage! My midwife has her sessions at the clinic on tuesdays , do u think i would be ok to wait to go to that next week and get checked out? xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Lilia - It's up to you hun but I don't think you should see it as mithering triage. In my experience Triage are lovely (I've been there twice, both false alarms) and they would much rather you went in and then discovered there wasn't a problem than not go in at all. When I had my false alarm they specifically made a point of saying to me that if it happened again I must go and get it checked out and not to assume it was discharge again. They said they would much rather be on the safe side. Look at it this way if it's a false alarm they may think you are an anxious Mum, if it isn't a false alarm you will be very glad you went in and so will they. If it honestly was a gush not a trickle I really wouldn't wait until next week. x


----------



## babythinkpink

lilia said:


> Thanks for all the advice girls :hugs:
> I feel like i'm making a fuss because i've had no other 'wetness' since last night, i don't really want to mither at triage! My midwife has her sessions at the clinic on tuesdays , do u think i would be ok to wait to go to that next week and get checked out? xxx

Tbh, if it was a gush and you were 90% not a wee, I would get it checked asap, just to be sure, I would be worried otherwise and just getting it checked will put your mind at ease. 
I would not be bothered about asking them, nor that it could have been a wee, they have seen it all b4, and it's their job xx


----------



## Blob

I would say that if its worrying you then phone them and explain that it is worrying you. If you are fairly sure its nothing and you are not going to stress then just wait and talk to your MW. Its really easy to find out if it is your waters... :hugs: I wouldnt think about them and how they will feel think about yourself and your baby. :) I know what you mean though i would prefer not to go in unless its really something wrong.


----------



## apaton

Lilia i wouldo go get checked, thats what triage are there for, u will maybe just worry if you wait till next week , hope u get it sorted :hugs: xx


----------



## Asher

I think I'd give them a ring too, just to be sure. That's what they get paid for. And it will put your mind at rest. x


----------



## FirstBean

Lilia I would go get checked out if you are worried thats what they are there for.

Yay I have moved up a box :happydance:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Morning ladies

Aww Limpetsmum how are you feeling now? 

Optical, I was also in a really bad mood for no reason yesterday. I kept crying for no reason and freaking out at poor matt! I woke up like it and went to bed like it but feel a lot better today. Blame the hormones!! And like you Blob I also felt a bit off colour, I couldn't put my finger on it... just a bit dizzy and sicky. 

Carley yay you get to see baby again at another scan! Seems quite a few of us have babies that are measuring a bit bigger.

Genies girl glad all was well at your scan!

Krakir I'm getting quite a few BH now too, normally if I've been doing a lot or rushing about.

Hope you had a nice holiday Asher! Did you every go to physio for your SPD? I went yesterday to the group thing and am also getting a ball as they recommend it for pelvic pain. I had such a bad night with it last night, I always wake up at about 3am with horrible pain but last night it was so bad it made me cry! It's such a horrible nagging pain isn't it?

elmaxie glad your scan went well yesterday!

Lilia I would just call them anyway, just to put your mind at rest :flower: You know your body and it's not worth risking infection, etc. Don't feel like you're bothering them, that's what they are there for! I went in with a similar thing at 17 weeks and I'm so glad I did, even though it turned out to be wee! 

Aww babythinkpink sounds like you're having a right old week what with toothache and now a cough! I hope you're feeling better soon hun x

Yay Carley to moving up a box!!


Well I had a rubbish nights sleep but had a lovely long lie in to make up for it this morning! Went to our second antenatal class last night, which was good. It was a different midwife this week and she was nuts!! I really liked her but I think she is the kind of midwife that you either love or hate and you would either really want her or really not want her at the birth! I personally really liked her as I like bonkers people who don't mind showing themselves up lol

Nothing planned today which is nice, but also a bit weird... I'm finding it a bit strange getting used to not working! At least when I wasn't working before I was looking for a job, so now I just feel like I'm being lazy! lol I'm sure I'll relax into it properly soon. I'm not even dressed yet so feel like a right slob! Better go and get in the shower!

xx


----------



## becs0375

Hello!!

Lilia I would deffo go and get it checked out, for your own peace of mind xx

I have just bought a bargain moses basket off ebay, £30 with a rocking stand and its brand new!! We only want one for a few weeks inbetween Hope being born and moving to keep upstairs. I do love a bargain!!


----------



## SisterRose

Hi ladies! haven't been posting here in a while. I'll try to catch up quick best I can now.

Limpetsmum - Hope you're feeling better. :hugs:

Carley - Hope everything is ok with the measurments, sure it is and congrats on us moving up a box and making it to 31 weeks :happydance: only one box and 8 weeks 6 days to go! ;)

Everyone who's got pelvis pain - I'm following right behind, it's so painful to walk or move some days. I think it's worse when she's growing and everything is moving around in there getting bigger. :(

babythinkpink - hope you're better soon too :hugs:

Lila- Go get checked over, I would. I really hope it wasn't your waters and was just a lot of discharge or something :hugs:

Emzy - I bet not working is very strange! Get yourself on the sofa and watch some Jeremy Kyle. I don't know what I'd do without my afternoon come dine with me :rofl:


I hope i've managed to cover things there. I feel like my bump is really low, and it's getting lower! I'm only 31 weeks and I'm sure this baby will be coming early. I think she's going to arrive late August/really early September. 

I've noticed that over the last two days aswell as dropping I've felt a lot of pressure in my lady bits when she moves and I can feel punches and movements IN my lady bits like at the front and inbetween my legs. It's so weird. I had a midwife appointment yesterday and the midwife said that she's still bum up, head down slightly in my pelvis but only a bit so I guess that's good! she's back to back though, which I suppose is better than breech so she's getting there, bless her. She's trying to hard :haha:


Oh yeah - this is what I was going to suggest. Maybe it'd be fun to update the front page(of course, if F&C has spare time) with everyones predictions on when they'll go in to labor and how heavy the baby will be on the left and then put when they did give birth and how much baby weighed on the right side once they're here!
For instance I have a feeling I'll go on the 28th Aug or 7th Sept and baby will be 7lb 14oz!


----------



## limpetsmum

Morning ladies, thaank you all soo much for your support & concern:hugs:you really are all a tower of support:hugs:. I was keeping up with threads last night on my phone whilst laying on the sofa as i couldnt keep ketting up & down stairs but it was a pain to reply. I feel much better today than i did last night although i have only just got up. I haven't taken any painkillers today in case it was them so i'll see if the breakfast & cuppa i just had start any pain/sickness & try to get by until i see the dentist this afternoon.

On a plus side i have just had one of my new nappies (well preloved) arrive & my fantastic new changing bag :happydance: it's awesome!!! I'll have to photograph it & post it on here, although you'll all probably realise the extent of my madness when i do :haha:.

DH managed to get some time off for the scan afterall (after playing his face a little :blush:) although he may have to rush off after the scan without seeing the consultant as he has to be in by 11am (scan appt is 8.50 & it takes him 1 1/2 hrs to get to work) but i said as long as we get the all clear at the scan he won't be needed (in the nicest kinda way).

Lilia, i don't know what to suggest but maybe if you call them back & get someone else they may be a bit more helpful?



> Well got a horrible cough today, my dd has passed on her poorly thing to me and my other dd, but at least i know what has been wrong with her now, its not pleasant!
> I have got the dentist this morning but i wonder if she will not really want to have me coughing over her and as i am am in no pain with the broken tooth perhaps i will feel better next week, will go anyway and ask her what is best!
> I think it broke because the other side is in pain so i have been off that side, so eating everything on the other side, so now i have broken the in use side!

 Oh dear - looks like were both in the tooth wars! :hugs:I'm exactly the same - waiting until after Tufty arrives as it needs root filling with xrays etc.

Hope everyone is ok today? Thanks again, i feel so proud to have such caring friends xxxxx


----------



## limpetsmum

P.S. Is anyone NOT having BH? I haven't felt any so far - should i have? Not that i'm worried, they sound a bit owie anyway. 
I do feel tight across the top of my bump at times & that makes me feel a bit :sick:not sure if it's bubba moving around or having a growth spurt, all i know is it bloody hurts!


----------



## Snoozie

Lilia, it's always worth getting checked. You need to make sure those waters are in tact. They will not think that you have wasted their time, it will be fine.xxx

Babythinkpink, get well soon.xx

Emzy, enjoy the freedom! :)

Bekklez, mine's back to back too lol, I get all my kicks out front. Hopefully our babies will behave and swizzel around :)

Becs, bargain moses basket, I haven't started looking for one yet, I should get a shift on. I already have a stand here which will save some money.x

Carley, yay on moving up a box, time is definitely ticking by. :)

GEnie's girl, congrats on a great scan. :)

AFM, I saw my mw yesterday, my bp and urine were fine, baby was active but hiding from the doppler. Oh and I'm measuring 32 weeks lol, I'm 29+4 but I think that's a generous estimate byb the sonographers who put me forward 6 days for an ovulation day of cycle day 8!!!! So I'm measuring a good 3 weeks ahead, sounds normal for me lol! I'm starting to worry about all the things I haven't bought yet but I guess it'll all get sorted soon enough. Still need to find a 7 seater car!

I hope everyone else is well.xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

Limpets - glad to hear you are feeling better today. Maybe it was the co-codemol? It tends to send my DH a bit spacey and sick 

Babythinkpink - sounds like you are having a rough time hun. Hope your cough get's better :hugs:

I think I've had a couple of BH but couldn't be absolutely certain until the one that I had last night. It wasn't really painful just felt really odd like a vibration moving up my tummy. Not sure if that makes sense but I don't know how else to explain it!

I was supposed to go to my computer course today but just couldn't get out of bed to go. It's the first time I've called in sick which at 31 wks pregnant I don't think is too bad. I had a headache which has eased a little now. I feel absolutely shattered, although it was great 10am-4pm was a long time to sit in antenatal class yesterday with only a 30 min break. I guess I'm just feeling the effects today. DH told me to put my feet up or go back to bed but I'm struggling not to just carry on with chores. I've been to the post office and the bank and I've been sorting things out around the house. I want to do the hoovering but don't think I've got quite enough energy for that just yet!!

Snoozy&Bekks - our antenatal teacher talked about back to back babies yesterday and said the best thing to do is to sit on a gym ball as it encourages the baby to turn. Also, to always sit leaning forward with your legs open when you are watching the TV etc and to avoid sitting back or slouching if at all possible. To demonstrate why she put a pen in a cup and tilted the cup backwards, the pen then tipped that way too. Obviously, when she tilted the cup forward the pen moved forward she said that babies are the same and that if you lean back it's more comfortable for the baby to stay where they are but if you lean forward they are more inclined to turn around. Sorry if you already knew this but I thought it was worth mentioning just in case. 
x


----------



## elmaxie

Hi again...yet another quick post while lunch is being munched...

Lilia I would go get checked over mainly to put your mind at rest.

I woke up at 28 weeks in a warm puddle in bed with water gushing over my legs:blush:I put a pad on and called triage and they were so good to me. Turned out baby had punted my bladder and I had peed (yes all very embarrassing) but I was so relieved to know it wasnt my waters. I had a scan within a few days anyway of this so it wasnt as bad...but i certainly wouldnt leave it a week to be seen if your thinking there is anychance its your waters.

When my waters went there was a gush like I had peed myself then nothing until the baby came out...my pad in hospital was dry...which is why I was so worried at home at 28 weeks.

Better go get the yoghurt for the boy.

Emma.xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Bekklez said:


> Emzy - I bet not working is very strange! Get yourself on the sofa and watch some Jeremy Kyle. I don't know what I'd do without my afternoon come dine with me :rofl:

Ohh yes I spent the entire afternoon watching a come dine with me marathon on more 4 yesterday! love it!

x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Limpets I'm glad you're getting sorted at the dentist this afternoon. I was at the dentist monday, but just for a check up. I've been blessed with good teeth and have never had any fillings or anything... the only problem I had was an infected wisdom tooth once so I've got away lightly so far! Matt on the other hand has terrible trouble with his teeth and has had to have lots of fillings and a couple extracted.. ouuchiiee!! I hope baby gets my teeth!

Right, seeing as Elmaxie was brave the other day I thought I'd also share a couple of naked bump pics to show you my horrible stretch marks! They started at around 11 weeks and have got worse and worse and are creeping up my bump. I've always been prone to them when I have lost and gained weight and when I first got my boobies they were covered in them, but now just look like faint silver marks so I'm hoping the same happens with these...
 



Attached Files:







stretchmarks.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 9









stretchmarks2.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mrs_N

Lilia I really would go and get checked rather than wait until next week :hugs:

Emzy fab bump! :thumbup: I'm sure the stretch marks will fade over time. 

I don't think I've had any Braxton Hicks either, not that I know of! Occassionally my bump feels very hard, but I think that's due to baby's position. It's only happened once or twice.


----------



## limpetsmum

> Limpets I'm glad you're getting sorted at the dentist this afternoon. I was at the dentist monday, but just for a check up. I've been blessed with good teeth and have never had any fillings or anything... the only problem I had was an infected wisdom tooth once so I've got away lightly so far! Matt on the other hand has terrible trouble with his teeth and has had to have lots of fillings and a couple extracted.. ouuchiiee!! I hope baby gets my teeth!

 I hope bubba gets DH's teeth & health as mine's crap! I was born with disconjoined hips & as a result of them being broken & set i was then blessed with recurrent urine infections due to my urethra not being long enough. My parents options were yrls surgery to give me prosthetic urethras & replace them yealrs as i grew or permanent antibiotics. They went with permanent antibiotics but as a result i have quite a crap immune system, immunity to a lot of antibiotics & no enamel on my teeth as the septrim (syrup antibiotics) stripped it off as they came through. All but 3 of my teeth are filled :nope: i have tried going private to have them all taken out but no-one will perform that on me at my age :cry: (despite my parents both having full sets of false teeth by the ages of 19 & 22 - that's the crap i inherited!).
I'd give anything for a nice white smile, i delayed getting married for so long because i was ashamed of my teeth on the photo's :cry:

Oh well, i have since learnt there are more important things in life than looks. Better go get ready for the dreaded dentist.......don't wanna go!!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Fab bump Emzy :thumbup:

Thanks for the info/tips on back to back babies MrsJ!

Hopefully ours will turn Snoozie :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

limpetsmum said:


> Limpets I'm glad you're getting sorted at the dentist this afternoon. I was at the dentist monday, but just for a check up. I've been blessed with good teeth and have never had any fillings or anything... the only problem I had was an infected wisdom tooth once so I've got away lightly so far! Matt on the other hand has terrible trouble with his teeth and has had to have lots of fillings and a couple extracted.. ouuchiiee!! I hope baby gets my teeth!
> 
> I hope bubba gets DH's teeth & health as mine's crap! I was born with disconjoined hips & as a result of them being broken & set i was then blessed with recurrent urine infections due to my urethra not being long enough. My parents options were yrls surgery to give me prosthetic urethras & replace them yealrs as i grew or permanent antibiotics. They went with permanent antibiotics but as a result i have quite a crap immune system, immunity to a lot of antibiotics & no enamel on my teeth as the septrim (syrup antibiotics) stripped it off as they came through. All but 3 of my teeth are filled :nope: i have tried going private to have them all taken out but no-one will perform that on me at my age :cry: (despite my parents both having full sets of false teeth by the ages of 19 & 22 - that's the crap i inherited!).
> I'd give anything for a nice white smile, i delayed getting married for so long because i was ashamed of my teeth on the photo's :cry:
> 
> Oh well, i have since learnt there are more important things in life than looks. Better go get ready for the dreaded dentist.......don't wanna go!!!!Click to expand...

Aww I know how you feel, as Matt is exactly the same! He wants all of his teeth pulled and would love false teeth, but it's so expensive and like you said no one will do it at his age anyway! His health hasn't always been the best either and since having post viral fatigue syndrome a few years back, has no immunity to anything and catches everything going. I know what you mean about the antibiotics too, a couple of years back I got cellulitis (sp?) after a nasty insect bite and had to go on IV antibiotics, followed by months of oral antibiotics and after that, I had no immunity to anything! I caught everything going, was constantly ringing in sick at work and was miserable! Someone then suggested echinacia (again, sp?!) and so I started taking the capsules and drinking the tea and I was hardly ill at all after a month or so of doing that. I only stopped since I found out I was pregnant and plan on starting up again afterwards, as I don't want my health to go back down hill again!

Good luck at the dentist, let us know how you get on x


----------



## MrsJ08

Elmaxie&Emzy - I thought I'd be brave and post a naked bump pic. I too have stretchmarks exactly as yours. I've been using Cowshed Udderly Gorgeous Stretch Mark Balm and it has approved the look of them a little. I guess it's down to genetics - my Mum has them and so does my Nan. I knew that I would have them as I've developed a few when my weight has been up and down. 

Here goes....
 



Attached Files:







nakedbump31wks.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Snoozie

Emzy and MrsJ, I think your bumps are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilia

Thanks again for all the advice girls :) I have decided i am going to wait til OH gets back from work then ring triage and tell them i'm still worried, hopefully they will give me a check! 

It's so nice to see bumps with stretchmarks , it s good to see something different to the usual perfect bumps and a relief to know i'm not the only one! Well done for being so brave girls! xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Mrs J your bump is lovely and your stretch marks don't look bad at all! I agree that they are down to genetics, as my mum and gran also got them when they were pregnant, so not much we can do about them! x


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks guys x

Emzy - they are really red when they pop up (literally 3 or 4 over-night) but I honestly think slathering on the Cowshed stuff is helping to make them go silver quicker even if it isn't preventing them x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Snoozie said:


> Emzy and MrsJ, I think your bumps are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!

I totally agree! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

MrsJ08 said:


> Thanks guys x
> 
> Emzy - they are really red when they pop up (literally 3 or 4 over-night) but I honestly think slathering on the Cowshed stuff is helping to make them go silver quicker even if it isn't preventing them x

Hmm maybe I should get some! I have been rubbing on stretchmark oil but it has made naff all difference! I should try palmers coco butter again, as that really seemed to help the ones I've had in the past get less red x


----------



## lillybells

Hey girls, 

I hope everyone is ok? I was wandering if anyone knows if anyone has had there September babies yet-hopefully not as still a tad early. And is there a thread already on this? Would be good to keep up to date on all the little lovely babies born! 

xx


----------



## elmaxie

Gorgeous bumps ladies!:thumbup:

I must admit I was so embarrassed by my stretch marks when I got them with Nathan but I too was prone to them when I hit puberty and with loosing and gaining weight. But yeah they were red and sore looking to begin with and I used cocoa butter, bio oil and various creams but still got them but I did have nice soft skin and I guess it helped them become less red too.
I call them my tiger stripes and once I had nathan I never noticed them...maybe because I was so busy and I never have my tummy out anyways but seeing them in my bump pic I was a bit OMG:blush:but hey we are bumpy and gorgeous what can I say!!:happydance:

Well I thought I better update now while Nathan is eating his tea about yesterday at my scan and clinic.

Baby is measuring on the 95th centile still and was laying transverse so hoping and praying she turns by my 36 weeks growth scan or they will automatically section me since they dont think baby would turn of its own accord...I dont want a section so am hoping she turns:cry:
Clinic was better....my diabetes is so far ebing controlled with the one metaformin tablet a day so am sticking to that for the mean time.
Still just the 2kg gained so far weight wise:happydance:
BP was great and so was my urine....so they are very happy bar baby being in bad position but there is still time yet for her to turn. But it may explain why by the end of the day my hips have been sore since her head and bum are resting near there...and why i have something solid and hard jabbing me under the ribs when I sit down:haha:

I had a bad night sleep last night. WOke at 3:20 with bad heart burn to the point I had to get out of bed and drank all the milk out our fridge:blush: then when I got back in baby started to preform some kind of gymnastics in my stomache which was very sore and left me feeling like I have been kicked in the tummy all day. Then just as I was drifting back off my brother texted me at 4:15am...grrr so that was me wide awake and Nathan was up at 6:30am...to say I am knackered now is an understatement. Oh well work tomorrow for a rest:haha:

Right better go feed the pudding.

May be back later...sorry for the fly bys today. I hope your all well.

Emma.xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi lillybells, I'll be updating the front page with all the lovely birth announcements. Unfortunately one of our stars has been born already but didn't make it. xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Emma, our baby is measuring in the 98th centile but I'm not having another scan. He does currently seem to be in the right position though which is good. x


----------



## lillybells

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi lillybells, I'll be updating the front page with all the lovely birth announcements. Unfortunately one of our stars has been born already but didn't make it. xx

Ah thats made me really sad! here's to hoping and praying all other Sept Stars are born healthy and I will be looking forward to hearing all about them 

xx


----------



## Jellycat

Emzy and MrsJ, Lovely Bumps xx

Limpetsmum hope all goes well at the Dentist

Lilia hope triage manage to sort things out, think your doing the best thing as your worried.

Work told me to stay at home today after my fainting episode yesterday so been sitting all day knitting. At least the baby blanket is finally coming on now. Got the nursery furniture coming on Friday so excited to be able to finally get the room sorted out.

Going to read some hypnobirthing later.... by the way has everyone got names now for their babies ? We still can't decide on a boys name and am starting to worry now that we will end up calling them something like Elmo... I dont want my child named after a sesame street puppet


----------



## SisterRose

Go on then, while we're sharing stretch marks! here's a few of mine. I had some before pregnancy too. So meh! you can't see them as well now I've resized the pic but it was huge before so I had to!
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/DSCF9337-1.jpg?t=1279123010
And covered - looks a lot bigger somehow :shrug:
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100714_2.jpg

Here's the start of our Nursery too, it's pink! 
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/DSCF9305-1.jpg?t=1279123102
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/DSCF9304-1.jpg?t=1279123163

And just for fun, I tried to get a pic of me and my OH the other day and just looked back on the pictures. This is what I end up with :dohh:
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/DSCF9291-1.jpg?t=1279123068
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/DSCF9288-1.jpg?t=1279123264​


----------



## Emzywemzy

LOL Bekklez at the pictures of you and your OH! That's the sort of pics I get if I try and get nice ones of me and Matt ha ha Love the bump, your stretchies are not bad at all and my bump also looks bigger covered! Very odd! Nursery is looking lovely too x

Jellycat we are calling our baby Holly Marie... that's if she is definitely a girl, if she comes out a boy we have nooo idea! ha ha Well we've had it checked 3 times at scans so I'm pretty sure she's a girl lol

xx


----------



## lillybells

Your strechmarks dont look bad to me Bekklez, somohow I have so far managed to escape them but there is still time!! 

Jellycat I am in the same boat for a girl we like Isla, Scarlett and Megan (Isla being the fav) And with a boy all I can really think of is Jack. I think it is so hard deciding!!

x


----------



## elmaxie

Fish&Chips said:


> Emma, our baby is measuring in the 98th centile but I'm not having another scan. He does currently seem to be in the right position though which is good. x

Awww I am only getting them every 4 weeks due to the diabetes.

But they kept saying with Nathan to expect a huge baby of over 10lbs and he was only 8lb 11.5oz so think it can be very wrong so am not panicing too much she is huge:haha:

Aww lovely bump Bekklez and yeah its mad how much bigger bumps look under your clothes...and yes your nursery is pink! Better keep us updated on the nursery pics as it looks lovely so far!

Emma..x


----------



## lilia

I can't wait for OH to get back from work so i can ring triage! I feel like crying i'm so worried :( Baby has hardly moved at all today i just want to know for sure that everything is ok :( xx


----------



## MrsJ08

lilia said:


> I can't wait for OH to get back from work so i can ring triage! I feel like crying i'm so worried :( Baby has hardly moved at all today i just want to know for sure that everything is ok :( xx

Hun, why don't you go straight to the hospital and ask OH to meet you there? x


----------



## becs0375

Lovely bumps ladies xxx

Lilia I really hope you get seen tonight and have your mind put to rest xxx

I am just about to go walk Murphy, then a nice shower and gonna have some raspberries and meringue!!! Can't wait for Ian to come home tomorrow!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi Ladies i'm baaaa aaaack! & as you may well guess my pain is all gone :happydance:. The dentist was as bad as always........no, i'm not being fair there......it was worse than usual. They decided to re-dress so they numbed me up & waited for it to work, whilst i was in the waiting area i had the usual palpitations i have after lignocaine (only it hit me worse being pregnant i think). Half way through drilling the temp filling out i went all hot & passed out:blush:on coming round i vomited:blush::blush::blush:then i was ok & they even managed to get most of the root out but put another temp filling in when i told them to hurry up. On sitting me up i passed out again :blush: but at least i didn't vomit on coming round this time :thumbup:. I've never been sick at the dentist & was mortified!!! My dentist suddenly softened to me & we shared tails of pregnancy related illnesses :haha:.
She even numbed inside my tooth to give me more pain relief, it's wearing off now (as in i can speak without sounding special) & it all feels great in there :happydance:. She wanted me to have antibiotics as it's the root which is infected (may explain the symptoms i had last night) but the only ones i can have are not advised in pregnancy so were gonna see how i go without & take them as a last resort.
Ok, i'll stop waffling now. Thank again for all your support......:hugs::hugs::hugs:



> Someone then suggested echinacia (again, sp?!) and so I started taking the capsules and drinking the tea and I was hardly ill at all after a month or so of doing that. I only stopped since I found out I was pregnant and plan on starting up again afterwards, as I don't want my health to go back down hill again

 Heehee - how weird, i took those before i got pregnant too & had a clean bill of health for a year! Hope to re-start them if i can after bubba is born - need to check on breastfeeding whilst on them though.



> Going to read some hypnobirthing later.... by the way has everyone got names now for their babies ? We still can't decide on a boys name and am starting to worry now that we will end up calling them something like Elmo... I dont want my child named after a sesame street puppet

 Elmo LMAO aww you had me in stitches! I kinda like Elmo (the red one is super cute too lol). We are sorted for a boy but still nothing for a girl......and i think we've nearly exhausted every girls name under the sun. DH says we will call her girl :dohh:.

Lovely bumps ladies, i will share mine when i have a bit of makeup on - honest! lol (or at least don't look washed out from toothache, vomiting or passing out :haha:)

Bek - what a fabby pink room! I want one (for me....sod the bubba). When i split from my shit of an ex i promised myself a pink bedroom - even bought a net type drape for over my bed with rosebuds all over it.........then my DH came & whisked me off my feet.......i never got my pink bedroom :cry: but i got the best husband ever & a hyperactive baby growing inside me :cloud9: i guess it's true some things money really can't buy eh!



> somohow I have so far managed to escape them but there is still time!!

 same here, bet i get them during labour or something stoopid! Only this morning DH was praising me for my constant moisture efforts as he puts that down to no stretchmarks, i put it down to sheer luck cos i have them across my ass & thighs from puberty :haha: my mom also looks like google maps bless her, i swear if you zoom in you can see the cars on the drive lol :haha:

Oh Lilia, go get checked out hunny :hugs: don't wait for DH, as Mrs said he can meet you there hun & you'll have got things underway (you know how hospitals like to faff). Keep us informed sweetheart & good luck :hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

becs0375 said:


> Lovely bumps ladies xxx
> 
> Lilia I really hope you get seen tonight and have your mind put to rest xxx
> 
> I am just about to go walk Murphy, then a nice shower and gonna have some raspberries and meringue!!! Can't wait for Ian to come home tomorrow!!


Nooooo! Raspberries and meringue are my thing at the moment too! Esp with a bit of elmlea on top mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jellycat

Bekkelez your bump is fantastic 

EmzyWemzy - what a gorgeous name, I think weve made more work for ourselves by staying team yellow

Lillybells - we liked Jack but a close friend of mine had a baby 6 weeks ago and named him Jack. I really want a short list so when baby comes we can say yep they look like ----- (fill in the blanks). I like Oliver, George, Alfred (Alfie), Edward or Leonard but I just wind up my OH anytime I call bump by a boys name. Since 12 weeks we have been calling bump Tarquin (as we initially thought we would never name our child tarquin... its oddly growing on us)

Lillia I agree with mrs J - go to the hospital now and let OH meet you there, hope your mind is put to rest soon xx


----------



## Jellycat

Limpetsmum - glad the dentist could fix your tooth :happydance: Theres nothing worse than bad toothache


----------



## babythinkpink

i ducked out of the dentist today, i called them to say i had a bad cough and no toothache so re booked it, as it was they said they receptionist i spoke to yesterday didn't book me in, just as well i didn't go! 

I have worked non stop clearing out the wardrobe in the bedroom, I bought some of those vac pac bags, they are fab, I got the entire contents of the top and bottom of the wardrobe into 2 bags now back in the top of the wardrobe. 
It meant i can take all the baby stuff out and sorted, and i put up the chest of drawers, and shared the space between baby and dd, so all baby stuff now unpacked, and ready to go. 
Put a little unit together, just a plastic trolley thing for my undies and bits and bobs and i am really pleased how it has all gone. I have just put non pregnant clothes in the bags, I was looking at how small they are, my old jeans just fit over the front of my bump! It feels like i will never be back in them but i know i will, my nice size 8 little jeans! I had to vac pack my pre pregnant underwear there was so much of it, didn't know i had so much frilly stuff!! Its all big pants now!:dohh:

Next job is to get the moses basket out and air it, and make it up, I bought the matching bedding so it will look so cute, i can't wait to do it! 

Got to go, dd is asking to go to bed (unheard of) so will have to catch up later, that's my stuff, be back for the rest!

:hugs:xx


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Well I haven't been able to properly catch up on all those posts...let's see what I can remember. lol

Lillia: I agree with all the other ladies...go get checked...better be safe than sorry. :hugs:

Limpetsmum: sorry to hear about your experience at the dentist. :-(:hugs:

And to all the ladies experiencing pelvic pain...Ugh...isn't it horrible! My right hip is killing me!! Hopefully it gets better when the heat goes away and I'm not so uncomfortable.

Besides that I am really annoyed...made arrangements to leave work early as I had a MW meeting at 2pm. I get to her office and the lights are off and the door is locked. There was a note on the door addressed to a Tina?? Saying there was a birth and she didn't have her local number to contact her. Well what about me?! they have my number!! So anyway...came back home. :growlmad: I mean now I have the rest of the day off...but now I'll have to make arrangements for another day when they get around to calling me!!

And Ladies! Fab bumps! My stretch marks were SOOOO bad early to mid pregnancy(they started around 7 weeks) that they have actually started to lighten already. since so many of you were brave. Here is my bump today...32+6.

xo
 



Attached Files:







32+6 stretch marks.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 6









32+6 stretch marks_2.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SisterRose

Fab bump mamabird! your stretchies look just like mine, you couldn't see mine too well in that pic since it was resized tho!


----------



## Asher

Evening all!

Limpetsmum it's so good to see you feeling better and back to your normal self! :hugs:

Loving all the bump pics, they are all different and all gorgeous! Lovely babbas in all those bellies!! :kiss: I have been lucky with all three pregnancies in the stretch mark department, but both my mum and gran escaped stretch mark free and I think there is something in that!

Lilia I hope you have rang Triage and got yourself looked at. :hugs:

Had a bit of a rotten afternoon myself. Grrrr. After picking up Archie from school, we went off to meet DH at the swimming pool as usual. I was enjoying my much needed swim, until I got the most awful pain down the right side of my bump. I thought I could swim it off, but it got so bad I had to stop and couldn't move at all in the water for the pain. DH said I went really pale and I felt sick. It took about 15 mins for it to ease off enough for me to get out and get changed, and then I was leaning against the wall in the shower room because I couldn't stand up properly. It was awful. I got home, and the baby was so quiet. In the sensible part of my brain I thought it was just a pulled muscle and I should chill out, but the other non-rational part was panicking. So in the end I did phone triage, who said they thought it probably was a pulled muscle but that I should do the drinking iced water and sitting down thing for an hour and monitor the baby's movements. He/she moved about 3 times in that hour, and hiccups, so that reassured. Triage then rang back and said all sounds fine and just to monitor things. 

So now I am sat on my gym ball aching like mad cos I think I held myself funny in my panic. Why do these little things happen to panic us? But at least things seem to be okay now!


----------



## drea2904

Hey all, Broadband been playing up and dongle cant really handle forums! Im trying to catch up.....

Lilia, go get checked, I had the same at the weekend and on mon was still a bit wet, called gp and went up to maternity assesments and they were so lovely, I was thinking like you what if im fine etc but really it only takes a doc 5 mins to check if they have burst, I got checked, and got swabs and tests done, heard my bubba aswell, I was so relieved when I left. Big :hug: honey and remember its your baby and you need to know best.x

Limpetsmum, glad dentist sorted your toothache, there is nothing worse.

Babythinkpink, you were so productive today and hope you are feeling better:) I know I cant wait to get my moses up aswell!!

Loving all the bump pics, I cant get mine uploaded, ill get dh to do it later!

I think we have settled on our name for Bubba and we have kept it a secret from everyone, as with the sex, most of the family dont know but some do!

I have a growth scan tomorrow morning and to see my consultant so hoping that all goes ok, and of course be delighted to see bubs again:)

Sorry for all peeps I have forgot!!!!


----------



## Asher

Emzy I meant to say before too that I did go to see my physio, a few weeks ago. To be honest, the only helpful things I gained from it were to get a gym ball and a pelvic support. Because of my job I already know a bit about pelvic anatomy and muscles, and had the time to do a bit of homework. I guess the only thing which will really really help is having the baby! Hee hee! Sounds like your group was good though. x

Drea congrats on your hubby finding work, that must be good for your stress levels.

Names are so hard. At the moment, we are on Samuel James for a boy (will be Sam) and Evie Ada (poor lass, middle name after my lovely gran) for a girl.


----------



## drea2904

Thanks Asher hon, hope you had a good holiday!!

Oh stress levels right down and a HUGE weight of our minds:)


----------



## Blob

Goooooorgeous bump photos!!!! I might go and take a proper one soon :lol: 

Lilia i really hope everything is ok hun :hugs:

F&C that is so sad :cry:

Also...has anyone else got swollen 'bits' :blush: Am sad on my ice pad from post birth Tabs :lol: but OMG feels so much better :haha:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi guys, hope everyone is well. I had my 28 week appointment the other week and she said baby is breech-which is normal at that point and I had guessed due to the constant bladder kicking!!!!! But since then I have been getting a lot of kicks in my sides so I can only guess that she has moved and is sitting sideways!!! Halfway there I guess!! When I lay in bed she kicks the mattress if I'm on my side!! Where is everyone else getting kicked most? I also fond that I get stomach aches where she seems to roll over and squash my stomach.


----------



## Krakir

Limpetsmum, so glad you're feeling better!

Lilia, i hope you went to get checked and all was well!

Bekklez, i think i know what you mean about the pain in the lady bits... sometimes it feels like she's hitting a nerve down there, in my cervix area, and its such a sharp sudden pain it causes me to gasp and bend over :shrug:

Everyones bumps look so great, i'll have to post some of mine soon :)

So far for a name were thinking of Willow Ann:) but our options are still open


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!!

Can't believe how windy it is today outside!! I over slept this morning, I am showered and dressed and just had my breakfast!! Need to go do some shopping, my cupboards are empty, not good!!!


----------



## lilia

Morning ladies :)
Well i waited until my OH was home then rang triage again. They said they were a little busy but i was more than welcome to go in if i wanted. By this time though my OH had reassured me a lot, and i was getting lots of movement again, so i decided not to go unless i felt any pain or wetness or anything like that (which i haven't - thank god!). So its good to know i have the option of just going in, and i feel much more reassured. I just hope its my weak bladder rather than anything else! Thank you again for all your help xxxx


----------



## becs0375

Lilia, glad you are feeling better! At least if it happens again you should just go straight up xx


----------



## apaton

lilea glad your feeling better:hugs:

drea good luck at scan today :thumbup:

loving the bump pics :dance:

limpetsmum glad your feeling a bit better :hugs:

blob i dont have swollen bits, i have shooting pains in my lady bits and my back is killing me :cry:

any1 watching jermey kyle, im in tears those kids are amazing :cloud9:

got my scan today :wohoo: hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Good luch adapton and drea with your scans today!

Emzdreamgirl - my baby is also currently in breech and I have kicking either directly on my bladder or on my left side high and low. It makes me feel weird when laying on left side and baby kicks the mattress. Im sure the past few days ive had swishing movements rather than kicks where baby is trying to shift.

Lillia glad you feel happier today

Well good news got my results this morning from the exam I sat in May i've amazingly passed, I was so happy I phoned DH and just cried. Its such a relief, Only one big exam left before I qualify !!

Still off work as i'm still feeling nauseous and faint and sweaty.... not very attractive hoping I'm just tired and resting will sort me out
xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Lilia - glad you are feeling better

Apaton&Drea - good luck with your scans

Jellycat - well done on passing your exams.

Becs - I have empty cupboards too and am trying to summons the energy to go to the supermarket. I hate food shopping!

I'm glad I'm not the only one with painful lady bits. Mine aren't particularly swollen I just get aching pains in them, the inside of my thighs and my lower back especially when I have been walking about.

I just bought a new Samsonite Pop up travel cot on Ebay for £16.99. https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Special-Offe...rniture_ET&hash=item27ab5b0494#ht_2092wt_1138 
I thought it would be good for staying at family for the first few months (especially at Christmas) but that it might also be good for using in the living room during the day. I'll probably be travelling down to see my family on my own (as DH won't be able to get time off outside of the school holidays) so I didn't want to be messing about with putting a big travel cot together. My Nan (which is probably where I will stay) doesn't have masses of room so I think it will be perfect. I do like a bargain!

Right - best get some lunch. Catch up with you lovely ladies later x


----------



## Elphaba

Sounds like a good bargain, MrsJ. I like the look of the pop up travel cots and might investigate for visiting family.


----------



## babythinkpink

Hello everyone,

Really poorly today, cough kept me up most of the night, every time i went to sleep i coughed and woke myself up!
This morning i was very sick and had to stop the car on the way to school to be sick, and on the way back, then was sick when i got in.
I have been in bed this morning, and dh has looked after dd, my other dd is also off school with the same thing so not great here, plenty of germs being coughed about!
Dh is doing school run for me, so i will just be doing a bit of light tidying and that is about it! 
Hope i can sleep tonight, i even took paracetamol today which is unheard of for me, but i felt so hot and poorly i thought i should.
Had chicken soup for lunch, and some custard! Just what i fancied and also if it comes back up its not too bad!

Just not got round to downloading photos including my bump pic recently, not sure when i will get round to it, when i feel a bit better! I am covered in stretchmarks from my first, i never had any more after that and they never went red again with other pregnancies, so now they are silver, but this time round i am just loving my bump, love the shape and just love it in general, i will miss my lovely bump but never understood people who said that with my others, I just seem a nicer shape this time!:shrug:

Hope everyone is ok xx

Sorry just to yuck to go through everything, just will say hello and hope you are all ok today, will catch up better when this cough has subsided! :hugs:


----------



## Elphaba

Sorry you're not feeling well, babythinkpink. Hope your cough eases soon!


----------



## Blob

Well done Jellycat :thumbup:

Glad you're doing better Lilia

Those ones are really good MrsJ I got THE biggest one for Tabs weighs 25kg and i have to lug that around :dohh: All because it vibrated and sung :rofl:

Babythinkpink :hugs: Hope you feel better soon. 

Well i found out that i'm having a reaction to the sodding pills the hospital gave me :dohh: so thats just great.


----------



## Kaz1977

Awww hope the poorly mummies get better soon. Being ill when pg is awful as there is so little you can take. :hugs:

I've just found out my employer will not be paying my childcare vouchers once I'm on SMP. Been checking the government info and that suggests they can't deduct these from my SMP - so I think I might have a bit of a fight on my hands - could do without that! Anyone else have similar problems? I work for a big company and I've no idea where to start! It could mean £530 to me!


----------



## Blob

I have no idea but i would phone up and find out what it all means :wacko: I have to try and get myself some childcare vouchers but i'm SO confused by it all. We're self employed and i only just became part of it all in June :dohh:


----------



## drea2904

Hey guys:)

Congrats JellyCat on your exam:)

Apaton hope your scan goes well!

Glad you are feeling better Lillia.x

Big :hug: to all poorly mummys today, ive been pretty rank myself today:(

That looks fabby MrsJ, I have a great travel cot from Mason but love that one!

not sure about the childcare vouchers kaz but get on to it before mat leave for sure, its a lot of money!

I had my scan, baby doing fabby, breech of course but not that that will matter as consultant confirmed section today, im back in 6 weeks when I will get my date eek!!! still disputes over my dates so I will be scanned again aswell so they can ensure correct dates, Im so sure they are wrong, anyway ill go with whats best for baby!.x


----------



## Blob

What dates did they give you??

:hugs: glad everything went ok though.


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies!
Jellycat congrats! What is your exam for? I know you have probably said but you know how that goes these days....doh. LOL
Congrats to all with wonderful scans. I really want another scan as my OB has said I won't have any more unless there is a medical reason. I have an appt tomorrow so I will ask again.
Those are some lovely bump pics. I have one finally however, I am not brave enough to do one with bare belly. Only in the clothes....hahaha.
As for me I spent all day yesterday in the hospital again and now I have been put on strict bedrest until I see my OB tomorrow. I honestly don't know how people do this. They literally say all I can do is go to the bathroom, shower and sit up to eat. Geeesh! 
Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## lilbumpblue

Kaz1977 said:


> Awww hope the poorly mummies get better soon. Being ill when pg is awful as there is so little you can take. :hugs:
> 
> I've just found out my employer will not be paying my childcare vouchers once I'm on SMP. Been checking the government info and that suggests they can't deduct these from my SMP - so I think I might have a bit of a fight on my hands - could do without that! Anyone else have similar problems? I work for a big company and I've no idea where to start! It could mean £530 to me!

As a childcare provider i deal with vouchers regularly...the amount you get as a voucher (usually £243) is deducted from your wages before tax is deducted (which is how you save the 10%) therefore as you will not be paying tax on smp i assume you won't be able to get the voucher because there will be no saving to be made. Hope that didnt confuse you more :oS x

Can't believe the health problems we are all having...and lovely bumps ladies x


----------



## Jellycat

Hi Nursekel, I'm studying accountancy I have one more exam now until I qualify which will have to be after baby comes now as the exam is 1st September so I can't see me working flat out then lol

Mrs J i've been looking at the samonsite travel cots as we will be staying at the inlaws for xmas - I think they look great. You'll have to let us know what its like once you get it

Babythinkpink and others hope your on the mend soon xx

Can you believe I phoned in sick at work today and they have called me in the office to assist with an interview... I can't believe I cant even be sick in peace lol !


----------



## becs0375

Mrs J I have one of those pop up travel cots, I bought my neice one and she never used it! They are fab and so easy!!

Sorry some of you are feeling poorly, you take it easy and rest up xx 

Hubby is back from 2 weeks away, have to say he bloody stunk to high heaven!! Just done all his washing so thats out of the way lol! Done all the veg and pork for tea so I am ahead!!


----------



## lilia

Hope you're feeling better soon babythinkpink :hugs: Make sure you get plenty of rest and have hubby and (non poorly!) children help you xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

oh no there seems to be a lot of illness and pain going around :hugs: :hugs: 

hubby has been off work today and tomorrow too so we've been swimming and almost finished the painting in the guest room yay! That means we can get the carpet fitted, move the furniture over & finally start on the nursery :happydance: 

tomorrow we are picking up the pram and car seat, very excited!


----------



## Asher

Hiya all, another crap day here I'm afraid. Hugs out to all the other sickies!! :hugs:

Well at about 9.30 this morning I started with the same pain I had in my side yesterday but on my left side instead of my right. This quickly shifted and turned into quite regular contraction type pains. I tried to get through it and carry on pottering around the house, but eventually had to give in and call DH to come home from work. Jack went to my mums and we went up to triage.

So they have taken urine samples and think I may have an infection, but I am having contraction type pains every 4 minutes or so. They did a speculum and took a swab, and the doc said my cervix is still closed which is the only reason he let me come home!! So I have to assume that I have a urine or other infection until they contact me to confirm that from the sample and the swab. Then they will medicate me, but until then I have to take paracetamol for the pains. If the pains get worse I have to call them and go up there as they will need to get the paediatricians prepared. 

So much for my homebirth hey? I think history is repeating itself and we will have another early baby. It just needs to hold on a bit longer, as Archie was a 33 weeker and he was incubated for 2 weeks. So another couple of weeks would be ideal. Fingers crossed I am only having pains because my uterus is irritated by infection and that they decide what the infection is and treat it before I go into proper labour. Lets hope I'm still here at 38 weeks moaning that the baby can come any time!! 

Sorry, very whingey post. I need to pack a hospital bag I think! I am going to sort my head out and be back later in a better mood!! :hugs:


----------



## lilia

Wow Asher you're so brave, to be so calm. FX your baby holds on for another few weeks for you :hugs: 
Don't really know what else to say, cross your legs :haha:

xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Oh Asher, I am so sorry. I can totally sympathize. They ruled out any infections for me as well and luckily my fetalactin swabs are still negative so I keep getting to be at home too. Although I am not fond of this whole bedrest and I find it nearly impossible to do. I hope you little one hangs in for a while longer as well. I am terrified of having a premature baby as I really wouldn't know what to expect. It's a very scary thought.


----------



## Asher

Ha ha thanks Lilia!! Crossing the legs as we speak.

Nursekel I find this so hard too. Although we have already had one premature baby and he came out the other end of it just fine. I just want this one to hang on for a wee bit longer than Archie did, so at least another week and a bit. What I am about to say will sound terrible, but Archie and Jack need me too, and when we had Archie I could sit at the hospital with him all day and night. If this one comes early, although I need to be there, I can't be away from the other two all the time. Does that sound terrible? I think it does, but just today away from Jack he was really unsettled and upset. 

Fingers crossed nursekel and me, we can both hold on tight to these little ones for a while longer.


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: asher and nursekel, hope those babies stay inside a while longer yet


----------



## NurseKel

I don't think that sounds wrong at all hun. My parents currently have my DD while I am on bedrest and when I got out of the hospital yesterday she called me to say she was worried about me. My mom said she had been worried and upset all day b/c she knew I was at the hospital. Keep in mind she is only six. I was almost in tears at the thought of my poor baby girl being so concerned with me. You are so right about having other children. When we have our first it never crosses our minds but beyond that we have to think in a whole new way. I just feel lost as to what to expect. Hopefully tomorrow I can get some questions answered since I will finally be seeing my OB. She has been on vacation since all my preterm labor has started and I have yet to get to talk with her, only other doctors in the office and the on call doctors. 
Just know you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MrsJ08

Asher and Nurse K - hope you manage to hold on a little longer :hugs: keeping everything crossed for you.

Sorry to hear about all you poorly ladies. Babythinkpink - you seem to be having a right old time of it at the moment you poor thing.

I just got an email to say that the cot has been despatched 2nd class so I'll let you know what it's like when it arrives.

I applied for my Nappy Incentive Scheme voucher today, all I had to do was apply on-line and then scan my driving licence, maternity exemption certificate and council tax bill. Hopefully, in about a month my £50 voucher will arrive and then I can redeem it for a Re-useable nappy starter pack. My friend recommended www.babykind.co.uk and I think I'm going to try Wonderoo V2 Pocket nappies. I don't plan on using re-useable's all the time and probably not for the first month or two but if I can get some for free I think I should at least try. Apparently lots of different areas have the scheme but here is the link for anyone living in London, you just have to check your borough is participating:
https://www.realnappiesforlondon.org.uk/scheme/


----------



## apaton

just a quick 1 from me ,sorry some ladies are being poorly :hugs:

drea glad the scan went well :thumbup:

well mine wasnt what i expected, baby is aroun 4lb 11oz which the doctor said is fine :thumbup: but my baby is breech feet down :cry: she said i have good stomach muscles and thats y midwife thought bum was a head , got a scan in 3 weeks but she said its unlikley to turn so will have a c section at 38 weeks :wacko: i really didnt want 1 but im talking myself into it :haha: illl most likley have an august baby now :flower: 

hope every1s well will read up later xxxx


----------



## Blob

Asher said:


> Hiya all, another crap day here I'm afraid. Hugs out to all the other sickies!! :hugs:
> 
> Well at about 9.30 this morning I started with the same pain I had in my side yesterday but on my left side instead of my right. This quickly shifted and turned into quite regular contraction type pains. I tried to get through it and carry on pottering around the house, but eventually had to give in and call DH to come home from work. Jack went to my mums and we went up to triage.
> 
> So they have taken urine samples and think I may have an infection, but I am having contraction type pains every 4 minutes or so. They did a speculum and took a swab, and the doc said my cervix is still closed which is the only reason he let me come home!! So I have to assume that I have a urine or other infection until they contact me to confirm that from the sample and the swab. Then they will medicate me, but until then I have to take paracetamol for the pains. If the pains get worse I have to call them and go up there as they will need to get the paediatricians prepared.
> 
> So much for my homebirth hey? I think history is repeating itself and we will have another early baby. It just needs to hold on a bit longer, as Archie was a 33 weeker and he was incubated for 2 weeks. So another couple of weeks would be ideal. Fingers crossed I am only having pains because my uterus is irritated by infection and that they decide what the infection is and treat it before I go into proper labour. Lets hope I'm still here at 38 weeks moaning that the baby can come any time!!
> 
> Sorry, very whingey post. I need to pack a hospital bag I think! I am going to sort my head out and be back later in a better mood!! :hugs:

:hugs: :hugs: That is identical what happend to me...they thought it was UTI too... though now i'm allergic to the pills they put me on :wacko:

4 weeks please little babies :flower:


----------



## Blob

Apaton why is your baby unlikely to turn :wacko: I was breech until friday and all the MWs said 36 weeks to me...lots of other mums at my baby group said their babies turned at 35-36 weeks also :hugs:


----------



## apaton

they said theres not alot of room in there now so its unlikley, ive got midwife on monday she said she will give me options n set up the next scan :shrug: i really want it to turn i dont want a section :(


----------



## drea2904

Blob & Asher thats exactly what happenned to me and I also got the tests done this week, Hope your wee babbies stay put Asher and NurseKel, It is so understandable about having other kids. Half of me is quite pleased that I have a section planned so it will all be organised and Mason can be at nursery etc but i just hope recovery is better, cant be any worse than the last time, mind you I laboured for ages before section and this time I shouldnt.

Apaton there is a really good chance that wee bubba will turn in next few weeks, mine is also breech as Mason was up until 36 weeks and he turned, was back to back but head down.

I dont really have a choice with my c-section and you know what Ive just resigned myself to it, my consultant and neurologist know whats best and if pushing puts to much pressure on my brain then Id rather just be safe, I already have a wee boy that needs me as much as this one will. 

Just had a lush steak pie with stewed sausage for tea:) yummy!

Are any of you venturing to the next sale this wkend?.xx


----------



## apaton

i hope so:hugs: they said they can medically try to turn it :shrug: but i heard this is very painfull and dont want to distress baby :wacko: ill c wat midwife says on monday x


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi Ladies,
Had a lovely day today - met with some of the local mummies off a thread on here - was lovely to talk baby, hospitals, labour etc :thumbup:.

Asher - glad all is ok hun, just take it easy :hugs:
We have an adlut size space hopper up the loft which DH is going to dig out for me for the 1st part of labour lol. Just read your update post (i type replies as i'm reading lol) fingers crossed bubba stays put for a while, i know your probably taking it easy anyway but just hang on in there hun :hugs:

Lilia - glad to hear your more settled:hugs:

Jellycat - congratulations :happydance:

Babythinkpink - hope you feel better soon sweetie :hugs:

Kaz - try citizens advice or job centre plus (as silly as it sounds.....i only know cos DH works there & deals with all these kinds of thing all the time, he's even doing our better off calculations over the next few weeks to see if it's worth us paying into childcare vouchers) Good luck hun x

Awww drea - did you have an idea you'd need a section? (sorry if you already posted you would :blush:). For some reason it's something i dread as i will so stir crazy having to stay in & not be able to drive for 6 weeks afterwards, saying that i'm sure i'll do whatever is needed for my bubba as would we all. At least you'll get a definate 'meeting' date which must be nice :thumbup:

NurseKel - make sure you take your laptop with you lol:winkwink:. I must admit when i was soo poorly with morning sickness i did wonder how i would cope if i had a little one depending on me.......made me think seriously about when we would extend our family in the future :shrug:. 
I think we should put you & Asher in twin beds for company :haha:

MrsJ08 - you are lucky, we don't have anything in our area for nappies :nope: i hope to become an advisor when little one gets here as there is absolutely no info or anything out there by us :growlmad:

Ooooh apaton - little bubbas are starting to make themselves know left right & centre now :hugs:


----------



## drea2904

apaton said:


> i hope so:hugs: they said they can medically try to turn it :shrug: but i heard this is very painfull and dont want to distress baby :wacko: ill c wat midwife says on monday x

Yes with you on that hon, well you never know just hold hope honey, Mason turned and I didnt think he would as he was huge and never had much room!! I got booked in for my next scan today at hosp, think its really just to confirm size and date.x


----------



## apaton

thanx :) , hopefully the cheeky monkey turns :haha: i beleived it was head down from 28 weeks so got a bit of a shock lol, hope your next scan goes well and hopefully my baby is like ures and behaves ! lol x


----------



## limpetsmum

OK ladies, here's my Tufty pictures - quite a cute contained bump i think :haha:
 



Attached Files:







edited 1.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 10









edited 2.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 9









edited 3.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jellycat

Apaton, I have a midwife for my hypnobirthing I said I was concerned my baby was vreech and she recommended the following which could help you try and move baby the next couple of weeks before your next scan

1) Accupuncture
2) moxibustion - sounds weird but apparently has good success rate accupuncturist I think does it?
3) When baby is active get on all 4's hips wide apart with your bum in the air and wiggle hips side to side

I'll be doing the above if baby doesnt shift soon xx

Asher :hug: hope your baby calms down xx


----------



## Jellycat

Limpetsmum lovely bump, also notice your hair very nice really like the colour for the summer


----------



## Krakir

I got my mat leave all sorted out with work today! :dance:
SO i'm starting medical leave on the 30th of july, and my maternity starts whenever the baby is born, plus i get an additional 6 weeks of maternity leave on top of the original year.

15 more days! :wohoo:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Asher and Nursekel, hope your babies hang on in there a bit longer!

lilbumpblue, I thought we pay tax on smp?

Just a quickie as I'm tired and feeling a bit low. I would normally stuff my face with sweets but can't. It sucks.


----------



## babythinkpink

Thanks for all the well wishes, I am still feeling sorry for myself, still being sick with the coughing. 
Got some hiney and lemons to try and help with the cough but it gives me indigestion, but that is preferable to the cough so going to do a cup b4 bed and just take my gaviscon with me! 

I have been really lucky and my babies always been head down fairly early and stayed there, must be comfortable, but at least the breech babies are known, my friend had to have a breech birth and it was undiognosed, she said it was awful, so i would want to know, I am quite pleased of this scan in a few weeks to double check the midwifes opinion on head down just in case! 

Limpets, lovely bump :hugs:

It is totally understandable to worry about the other children, I was in hospital longer than expected last time and was away 2 days, my children were hysterical by the time i got home, the house was trashed and it was a nightmare, never again! Have much better plans in place this time round.

Got to go, got a chorus of me and 2 dd's coughing, the little one is just on calpol, the middle one is on calpol and buttercup cough medicine if she will take it, and i am on paracetamol and honey and lemon, if i can face it!
Early nights all round again, hope to feel better tomorrow,
Bye for now, big waves to all, 

:baby:thinkpink xx:hugs:


----------



## babythinkpink

Fish&Chips said:


> Asher and Nursekel, hope your babies hang on in there a bit longer!
> 
> lilbumpblue, I thought we pay tax on smp?
> 
> Just a quickie as I'm tired and feeling a bit low. I would normally stuff my face with sweets but can't. It sucks.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NurseKel

Aww feel better ThinkPink. Get some rest when you can.
Limpets, I think twin beds would be wonderful. LOL I get bored easily especially because everyone I know works so when I'm stuck at home they're busy. 
F & C, sorry honey. Hope you feel better soon too.


----------



## apaton

babythinkpink and fish and chips sorry you are feeling low:hugs:

i wouldnt have known baby was breech as this was a growth scan :dohh: they thought it was head down :haha: oh well only time will tell xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Apparantly not f&c...just NI! x


----------



## MrsJ08

Lovely bump Limpets. I guess there are some advantages to living in London at least there are lots of resources if you know where to look. My friend told me about the scheme today or I wouldn't have had a clue. I didn't realise how much easier cloth nappies now, compared to when my Mum used them for my little brother 21 years ago! 

Breech ladies - get bouncing on those gym balls and crawling around on your hands and knees. Fingers crossed your babies turn xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Did anyone watch extraordinary breastfeeding last night on sky watch?? Im just about to watch it now as i sky+ it! x


----------



## Jellycat

Sorry Nursekel missed your post, Hope you dont get to stir crazy on the bedrest xx


----------



## Snoozie

Limpets, lovely bump pic!!!!

Babythinkpink, I hope the low feeling goes, I get like that for the odd day then I'm ok again. (((hugs))).x

Krakir, yay on the maternity leave!!!

I hope noone minds me adding my bump pics.


----------



## apaton

nursekel and asher sorry didnt read posts earlier, hope your babies stay put for a while longer :hugs:

limpetsmum and snoozie lovley bumps:thumbup:

lilbumpblue never seen it whats is about :nope:

well ive reasearched a little bit and ladies thanx baby can turn so im not panicking just going to figure out what exercises can help as id like to be back on my feet quick after birth :)

ive just ordered the most beautiful moses basket its soo cute :cloud9:

hope every1 is ok x


----------



## becs0375

Sending all you ladies that are down and poorly a massive HUG!!!!! Hope you all feel better soon xxxxxx

Limpets and Snoozie lovely bumps xx

Apaton I really hope your monkey turns xx

I am shattered tonight, so just a quick one from me!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

apaton said:


> nursekel and asher sorry didnt read posts earlier, hope your babies stay put for a while longer :hugs:
> 
> limpetsmum and snoozie lovley bumps:thumbup:
> 
> lilbumpblue never seen it whats is about :nope:
> 
> well ive reasearched a little bit and ladies thanx baby can turn so im not panicking just going to figure out what exercises can help as id like to be back on my feet quick after birth :)
> 
> ive just ordered the most beautiful moses basket its soo cute :cloud9:
> 
> hope every1 is ok x


I actually realised id seen it before...its about a group of woman who believe in breastfeeding for as long as their child wants it! One woman is breastfeeding a 7 yr old! Im not against BF and will be breastfeeding my baby but surely there as to be a point where enough is enough! :) xx


----------



## apaton

yeah :thumbup: i might try find it and watch it :) x


----------



## lilbumpblue

apaton said:


> yeah :thumbup: i might try find it and watch it :) x

This 7 yrs old is quite a strange little girl, she is now beginning to lose the sucking reflex and she is shouting at her Mum telling her that she is doing something to stop the milk and when her mum explained about the sucking reflex she said you are happy that im losing it! little madam...oooh she now has a bra on with oranges in it saying when she has boobies she will be able to drink her own milk :wacko: lol x


----------



## apaton

:rofl: thats quite funny , sometimes i wonder :dohh: x


----------



## genies girl

ive read it and forgotten who sais what so to those who have breech babies i hope they turn soon.
if your feeling low i hope after some sleep your better tommorow.

Its my last day of work tommorow and its going to be really sad, ive spent the evening writing goodbye and thankyou cards and crying x


----------



## Asher

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments, so nice to have a bunch of girls like you around! 

I am trying to chill out, think positive and just get on with it. I'm not feeling so good and I think it's infection getting to me. Baby is nice and active so that's cool. I am so ready for a good night's kip and then come back happy tomorrow!

Hugs nursekel, it sucks being on bedrest but is for the best. I hope you get some reassurance from your OB. It must be hard for your DD. I think our little ones find it hard to be apart from us especially when they know it's because something's not quite right. xx


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you honey and you try and get a good night's rest.
A huge thank you to all of you supportive ladies. It is so great to have such a great group to help each other out.
You ladies with the breech babies just get bossy and tell those bubs they will get head down! LOL
Genie, I know how hard the good byes can be if you work with a lovely group of people. Just look at the positive side though.....you get to start your leave. Yipee!


----------



## apaton

heres baby patons scan today :thumbup:

some random in newlook told me im having a girl :haha:

https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/babypaton33weeks001.jpg


----------



## Asher

Apaton that is a fab pic! So sweet!!

Loving all the new bump pics today ladies too! Limpetsmum and Snoozie you look great! 

Right I'm off to bed. night all. xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Hey girls!
Here are couple of bump picks of me from our holiday. I think I was 27 weeks? Anyway, super tired last night - too tired to post.
Really sorry to hear how many of you are feeling sick, on bedrest, facing some baby issues, etc.
I'm pretty good physically, but still really tired.
Am going to :sleep: early again tonight.
 



Attached Files:







P1040783_2.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 6









P1040785_2.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jellycat

Apaton - Is your scan front view? sorry if i'm being stupid

Sarahka - Looks like you enjoyed your holiday, lovely bump pic

I've been up all night with sickness and dishorrea I feel dreadful. Had to get up early this morning becuase we have nursery furniture being delivered, argos order, tesco order and boiler being serviced. Could of really done with relaxing today xx


----------



## becs0375

Jellycat what a nightmare xx Hope you manage to get some rest inbetween and don't get caught out on the loo!!

Sarahkka lovely pics x

I slept ok last night then Murphy decided it was playtime at 4am, wouldn't of been so bad but he had his bloody ball with a bell in it!!! Luckily we have no neighbours!! I had a really weird dream about our next house, it was awful!!!!
I am making a chocolate fudge cake today for Ian's birthday!! So gonna go hang the washing out and have a shower, hoover then get cracking with it!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

33 weeks!!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0003-3.jpg


----------



## Jellycat

Nice bump Little A, Like your top too


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks its from asos.com


----------



## apaton

sarahkka and little a lovley bumps:thumbup:

jellycat sorry ure feeling ill :hugs:

my scan the baby is at the side with the arm over the face , my mum couldnt c it was ages lol x


----------



## Jellycat

Apaton I can see it now, love it xx


----------



## apaton

thanx :) its coz there so sqaushed :haha: x


----------



## becs0375

Looking fab Little A!!

I am so stoopid, got all my bits ready to make my cake and realised I have no eggs lmao!! I shall have to nip out to the farm up the road and get some!! I can't believe that one of the October ladies has had their baby!! I am still convinced that Hope is going to be late, if she is like me and a nosy cow she will be early but I think she is like Ian and just loves to sleep!!!


----------



## elmaxie

Morning!

Gosh you ladies can chat! I am so sorry as I have no time to read back and see whats going on as I literraly have 10 mins before Nathan might wake.

Get the just that there is alot of ill people...I hope your all feeling better soon:hugs:

I am very tired these days and have told hubby he needs to take some days holiday or I might pack in completely as am shattered.:dohh:I mean what will I be like when baby arrives...a bit more nimble on my feet as I wont have a huge bump getting in my way so I can catch Nathan :haha:
Other than that I am plodding along.

Has anyone started mat leave yet? I have 2 weeks to go and am a bit mixed about it as I cant wait to not be at work but then work is my sanity at the same time....:shrug:

Better go see the gossip...as I say I am so sorry to miss anything exciting out and do hope your all well or getting better!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Blob

Cute bump limpetsmum, Snoozie, Little A and Sarahkka

Think i might do one later :wohoo:

Apaton i wouldnt lose faith hun, so many people i speak to say their babies turned. Have you tried lying on your back and lifting your pelvis so its higher than your head? It has an 80% + success rate :thumbup: It made baby flip everytime i tried it...you're meant to do it from 32weeks onwards?? :hugs:


----------



## babythinkpink

Sorry all too poorly to say much, really in a bad way, coughing, and peeing myself, I am like a 90 yr old:haha:
I had to sleep on the sofa last night as i couldn't stop coughing, I decided i would sleep better not disturbing dh so about half 1 i went downstairs.
Got all the kids off poorly today so a right houseful, at least dd who had it first is starting to feel a bit better, I am a few days behind her.
Having to send dh out to get shopping today, i just cant manage it, I had a bath and feel better for it but the rest of the cold is kicking in now with sneezing and nose started running so feeling terrible!
Baby is having a few wriggle times but because of the coughing i think i am preventing as much wriggles as it would like, there was a good wriggle after the bath so i was happier for that and know baby is ok despite all the coughs and sneezes.

Sorry its all me, me, me, I have had a read through, and some lovely scan and bump pics, little A lovely to see you, either you have been quiet of i have just not noticed your posts but was wondering if you were ok!

Although i don't work i consider my maternity leave to start when school runs finish for the summer in a weeks time, 50 miles less a day sure feels like time off to me! So all being well the children will be ok for their last week of school, and then we all break up:happydance:
Not too worried about them going back to school Sept as it will be local, double:happydance:!! 

Seeing babies arrive from ttc buddies is getting me all exited, i fell pregnant only a few cycles after!:happydance:

Lots of :happydance: for someone feeling so bloomin rough!

Got to go my cold is calling!! 

Big hugs to you all, will return to catching us prop asap!

:hugs:xx


----------



## Blob

:hugs: I hope you start feeling better soon.

I'm feeling really mean, i just put Tabs down for a nap as she's going to nursery today so neeeds to sleep :dohh: but she's screaming at me...I hate leaving her ARGH!! If she doesnt fall asleep in 10 mins will get her up though :cry:


----------



## becs0375

My chocolate fudge cake smells so yummy, gotta wait for it to cool and then make the fudge icing!!!!! Just made a fritatta for lunch so looking forward to scoffing my face in a mo!!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi ladies

Asher and Nursekel, tell those babies to stay put!! Hope you two have a nice rest xx

Apaton, hope baby decides to turn round soon! Like someone else said get on all fours crawling around the house! Also get on the gym ball and lean forward a bit whilst watching telly. I just got a gym ball yesterday to help with pelvic pain.

Lovely bumps ladies!

Emma, I started maternity leave this week! Well, left my temp job as I'm not going back. I'm glad I did as I couldn't manage much longer, was getting really really tired.

Isn't it funny that so many of us are feeling down/ill/off colour at the moment? I don't feel ill, I just feel a bit off... can't quite put my finger on it. I'm not sleeping very well because of the pain in my hips so I think it's that, but I just have a bit of an achy bump and have been getting millions of braxton hicks. I constantly need a wee and just generally feel a bit icky at the moment! I'm sure it'll pass soon enough. I don't think the grey rainy weather helps either!

Hope everyone feels better soon xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Morning ladies (well....kinda lol). How crap am i sleeping now :nope: my hips hurt when i lie down so i can't get comfy & when i do whatever side i am on goes numb after about 20 mins so i have to shuffle around again :growlmad:.
Baby feels like he's moved around again as last night my bump went very tight & quite uncomfortable - it's as though he finds the position which makes him the most snug & settles there until i stretch a little more :dohh:
Decided to change bed clothes this morning & freshen the house up (also put aborbent sheet on bed.......just in case:haha:) i thought i was doing well until i realised i had put the machine on without any powder or fabric conditioner in it :dohh:.

Jellycat - thanks hun, it was darker but since holidaying in Florida so regularly it goes blonde of it's own accord ver quickly with the use of GHD's & during the summer :shrug:

:hugs: thinkpink

lovely picks snoozie - are they professional?

Yeah fab top & bump little A, i bought another 3 tops from Mothercare monday in the sale as they were buy one get one half price & the third was only £5 anyway. They are all just casual cross over t-shirt type ones (but they actually fit over my bump whereas i've outgrown my others lol) But they are also breastfeeding tops so will get some good use out of them hopefully :thumbup:

Well, i've vowed not to spend the day online :blush: so i'm going to put my washing on the line & get the house all nice & clean :thumbup:
Chat later ladies, hope your all feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## Carley22

Angie i have already told you - get ur ass round my house and start cleaning!!! 

Lovely bump pics and scan pic....

Is anyone else leaving it quite late to start Maternity leave? im not finishing until im 38 weeks along..... i wanted more time the other side with baby but now im thinking about how much harder its going to get.... i suppose we'll have to see what happens....


----------



## lilbumpblue

Carley22 said:


> Angie i have already told you - get ur ass round my house and start cleaning!!!
> 
> Lovely bump pics and scan pic....
> 
> Is anyone else leaving it quite late to start Maternity leave? im not finishing until im 38 weeks along..... i wanted more time the other side with baby but now im thinking about how much harder its going to get.... i suppose we'll have to see what happens....

Good afternoon ladies...i finish work on the 27th August and LO is due 7th September so yes im leaving at last minute!! lol x


----------



## Fish&Chips

lilbumpblue said:


> Apparantly not f&c...just NI! x

Yey! x


----------



## drea2904

Hi Ladies;) Hope we are all feeling a bit better, I am feeling a bit better:) Its so windy and pretty rotten here, think our Glasgow summer was those few nice days in June!! I made some lovely home made lentil & bacon soup so just had that with crusty bread, it was so delish!!

Apaton lovely wee picture, I got one aswell but it looks kinna freaky, its only really his head with chubby cheeks:)

Little A, what a gorg bump and top!!

Loving your pics also snoozie:)

Becs, please can I have some of that cake!!!!!

Well Mason has just had such a long nap... I have a feeling he will be up late!!! My bloomin Blackberry has froze again! must admit t-mobile have been good and quick at replacing them but this time they are out of stock, Im phoneless...at a time like thi, not good!!!.

I contemplating hitting Next at 5am, my nose just gets the better of me!


----------



## MamaBird

Carley: I was supposed to leave at 38 weeks...but I decided to leave at 37 weeks...so less than 4 weeks to go! I'm just scared of going into labour at work or something! lol!

Sorry I haven't caught up properly, we ladies are a very chatty bunch! lol

Well this weekend is my baby shower! I can't wait to see everything my mom has put together! I will post some pictures! 

Have a lovely weekend everyone!

xo


----------



## becs0375

Drea, all my friends are going to the Next sale, I have never been that desperate for a bargain to get up that early lol!! I have bought all I want from Next just lately, I am always disappointed with the sales as there is never anything left and I hate fighting for things!!!!

Just been for a lovely walk with Murphy, must of walked about 3 miles. Was so nice!! My chocolate fudge cake looks lush now its all finished!!


----------



## limpetsmum

> Angie i have already told you - get ur ass round my house and start cleaning!!!

 But there's still so many things left to bleach round here :haha:


----------



## drea2904

I know Becs i have done it once before about 2 years ago and got so much great stuff, dont know why Im thinking about going again!! I found its really great at that time much better than late morning/afternoon anyway.

I think Im thinking about buying for the 2 boys now! Before i was pregnant I would usually have a wee drink:drunk: on a Fri night so maybes as I will be sober Im thinking of going.... how awful!:haha:


----------



## Boony

I've already seen the next sale and got everything i want online it should be delivered tomorrow. I have never got up early enough for a next sale (apart from when i worked for them lol) and probably never will!!


----------



## becs0375

I had a look online as I always get a VIP thingy but I have already got all I want!! There are some gorgeous bits on the new catalogue that I shall be ordering lol!!


----------



## Boony

I've ordered loads from the new catalogue too. I got the new catalogue delivered at the same time as my order haha! Next do gorgeous boys stuff! Everywhere does lovely girls stuff but boys stuff is so limited that i end up buying it all from next!


----------



## drea2904

Yeah i abso love the boys clothes in Next, think this is why im thinking of going!!!


----------



## Blob

Ooooh LOVE next sale...but i have spent too much recently :dohh:

OMFG can i have a small tantrum... I apparently did NOT calculate my wallpaper right and i've run out :cry: :cry: :cry: So now i need to see if i can find the same colour :hissy:


----------



## Carley22

blob -oh no a decorating crissi!!!! i always buy about 3 rolls too many as i get scared then have to take them back lol..... 

hope you find it.

Hmm next sale is tempting but can ireally be bothered to fight people just to get a new maternity top or two - ... no i cant!! i'd rather pay full price atm.

ill definately go to the next one though when i have a cute lil baby to buy for hehe...


----------



## apaton

ladies just quickly im just back from united colours of benneton and they have lovley maternity stuff on sale , dont know if they have a website :wacko: just thought id share :thumbup: x


----------



## Blob

Yea but the rolls were £27 each :hissy: and i only need ONE strip :hissy: :hissy: 

Thanks Apaton :flower:


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls, just popping in - off for a week away tomorrow morning so won't be around. just visiting family but it will be great to get out of the house, I'm going a bit mad stuck here! 

hope those breech babies turn, it's certainly not too late still plenty of time for them to do it. I'm also surprised that breech baby seems to be an almost definate c-section. 

I need to get the new Next catalogue I think. Can't be doing with the sale - I hate sales! Well, I like a bargain but I just cannot be doing with the crowds and the muddled up rails :wacko:


----------



## SisterRose

Hey ladies!

What's on sale in Next? I know my OH's parents just bought a lot of the little chickie set for Ellie's bedroom, wonder if they missed out on it being reduced!

Sorry I haven't caught up, there's been lots of chatting!


(I hate exclamation marks)


----------



## helenbun2005

hey ladies i always read these posts but havent ever posted here, but wanted to say hi!!
unfortunatly though, my 1st post is a selfish one as i wanted to put a couple of bump pics on!
Only 9 1/2 weeks to go!
[URL=https://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k168/Mouseyhels/?action=view&current=bump30weeksside.jpg][IMG]https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k168/Mouseyhels/th_bump30weeksside.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k168/Mouseyhels/?action=view&current=bump30weeksfront.jpg][IMG]https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k168/Mouseyhels/th_bump30weeksfront.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

....just realised the front facing one looks like ive wet myself...i havent (honest!) i'd just bathed our son!!!!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Heya Helen! Fab bump and welcome in :D I wouldn't have noticed the wet patch if you hadn't have mentioned :haha:
:flower:


----------



## Scotsgal24

Hi

Fish&Chips can u put team pink next to my names thanks we eventually found out through a growth scan today

Thanks


----------



## Krakir

Just got back from my last monthly appointment(on to two weeks now), and baby is head down! :happydance:


----------



## Asher

Woo hoo Krakir on a head down baby!

Turn breech babies, turn!! 

Congrats on pink, Scotsgal. 

Welcome Helen, and fab bump! You look great! Wet patch included!

Well things certainly seem to have settled off for me somewhat today. Am sore and feel very bruised from the goings on of the last couple of days, but haven't had any proper pains today which has got to be a good thing! Baby has been nice and active too, so fingers crossed whatever's going on is settling somewhat.

No news from Nursekel yet today, hope things are okay over there.

I'm grabbing 5 mins online whilst the boys are sat watching "The Cat in the Hat" - they are loving it, and I am loving the peace. 

Hope everyone okay today. xx


----------



## drea2904

:hi: helen & welcome:)

Congrats on a pink bump scotgal:)

Asher, Mason is in front of space chimps just now, ah the peace is so good!!! Glad you feeling better.

Yay Krakir!! head down.

Blob, just pop into the store and take a really REALLY long bit off the tester lololololololol


----------



## genies girl

hi Helen and congrats on the pink scotsgirl!

Ive had a very emotional last day at work i received lots of wonderfull presents, i am currently trying to find a comfy position on the sofa to try to chill out x


----------



## elmaxie

Hey!

Hello Helen...yeah yeah likely story about the wet patch! Glad to see you here at last!xx:hugs:Bump is looking fabby!x

Well I am gonna have a ranting selfish post now....

Basically I am pissed off at OH work. He asked for a week today off so he could stay at home and help me as I am getting more tired...his work said no too many people off on the day shift (he works 7amor 08:30am until 7pm or 10pm and they usually say only 1 person off per shift) OKAY - fine. So last night he came home announcing that next weekend instead of working the late shift until 10pm he was doing early shifts (which would finish at 3pm as its the weekend yes strange shifts!) as they were short...erm hang on they wont give you annual leave but they will ask you to swap and help them cover??:growlmad:
So I said well can you get tomorrow off as weekends arent busy and noone on his shift is off so it shouldnt be a problem and they said no!:growlmad:
SERIOUSLY!! I went mental and told him he wasnt going to do the early shifts for them and they can find someone else...which he has and they are having to pay a contractor to do the shifts (probably 3 times more than if he did it so they are being shafted for money!)
It was only a few months ago they took him into a meeting about his sickness as he was off 4 times in the last 6 months with illness...yes he is never ill but Nathan started going to a childminder and I have been off about 10 times in 2 months...:shrug:
Then they started on how he had emergency annual leave when he was snowed in:nope:I mean was he meant to hike the 20 odd miles to work??
They dont give out careres leave (my work you get 2 weeks/10days) and they also said they "spotted a pattern" in his sickness but wouldnt elaborate:shrug:

I am so so mad right now its untrue...I HATE his work:cry:

So you have to book annual leave 4 weeks in advance, if you want next day annual leave it HAS to be for an emergency. And wo betide you if your ill!!

I mean he works in ruddy IT!!

I work in the NHS and can call up sick, on the morning if I needed to I can also call in for emergency annual leave and can request annual leave for the next day so long as no more than another 1 or 2 staff are off sick/on leave!

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!

So we are going to work out if I have baby on my due date he gets 2 weeks paternity leave then I am gonna make him put in for the following 2 weeks as annual leave...if I have baby early so be it!

And this is just the major part of my bad day....I swear its the 13th today not the 16th!!

I am gonna try and read back and see whats been going on over the last few days and try and catch up.

So sorry for the rant I have been a hormonal crying mess all day because of these idiots!!

Emma.xx


----------



## helenbun2005

oh ems....hope tomorrow comes and you feel better...it is horrible and they are selfish *******s but it WILL all work out! x x big hugs x


----------



## becs0375

Oh Emma thats so shite xx

Bekks we have just got the Little Chicky stuff from Next, its in the new catalogue!! Its lush!!

Just had a massive slice of cake and it was bloody lush!!!


----------



## Asher

Grrr Emma that is so annoying. I don't blame you for ranting. x


----------



## Blob

drea2904 said:


> :hi: helen & welcome:)
> 
> Congrats on a pink bump scotgal:)
> 
> Asher, Mason is in front of space chimps just now, ah the peace is so good!!! Glad you feeling better.
> 
> Yay Krakir!! head down.
> 
> Blob, just pop into the store and take a really REALLY long bit off the tester lololololololol

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I'm kinda going to ask them if i can have the tester one :haha: Dont think it will work though :growlmad:

Yaay for turned breech baby :cloud9:


----------



## Elphaba

Was my last day at work today. Can't believe I'm all done now!

My colleagues had decorated my desk and bought me some really cute presents. Also, I got a surprise delivery of flowers from my lovely DH :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Image088.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 13









Image090.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lilbumpblue

becs0375 said:


> Oh Emma thats so shite xx
> 
> Bekks we have just got the Little Chicky stuff from Next, its in the new catalogue!! Its lush!!
> 
> Just had a massive slice of cake and it was bloody lush!!!



...i just had hanky panky!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 







(the cake not the real thing teehee)


----------



## Blob

Awwww Elphaba that is so sweet :cloud9: Yay for finishing work too!!

Well i'm cursing i should not do anything on days all my pains have come back :hissy: But i have the room painted and only that last strip of paper to do :wohoo:


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is well today. Yipee for the head down babies!
My appt went fairly well today. My OB started me on Ventolin which is simliar to Brethine that I will take every 6 hours to help ease/stop contractions. She also checked for any infection that could have been irritating my utreus but that was clear, so apparently I just have a very mad uterus. LOL I had not dilated any further which is great so I will be going in every week for appts and they will continue to monitor me. She has released me off bedrest since I have contractions whether I'm resting or moving. The upside is that I was not going to have any more scans but because of the problems I am booked for one next Friday. I am really excited about that since I haven't seen baby boy since 20 weeks. Thank you all for your support and words of encouragement.
Asher, thank you so much for remembering me. Big hugs to you sweetie.


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi girls!
Oh, I am glad glad glad that it's Friday. What an intense week at work. Whew.
Looking forward to a nice weekend with my sweet little boy (husband is working) and thinking about heading out to hike in the mountains tomorrow. I'll have to see. Might be too much effort and I am too round to be able to do up the waist strap on the child carrier, so carrying Simon won't be easy.
Anyway, really glad to hear that several of you are feeling better, baby has turned, etc. :happydance:
Carley - I'm due Sept.21 and leave work Sept.17. :)


----------



## Krakir

Isn't Ventolin an asthma medication?


----------



## genies girl

Nursekel glad your being looked after!

Elphaba your desk looks lovely enjoy your mat leave i finished yesterday too.

Im going to try to do lots of sorting today , hoping to do a car boot sale tommorow , the only room in the house that is completly tidy and sorted is the babies room :)


----------



## Carley22

morning girls - is there much point in me racing out of the house to go to the next sake now - i mean itll all be gone wont it? hmmmmm....... 

NUrseKel im glad theres some good news - was worrying about you. 

Sarahkka ok you win you are A LOT crazier than me well done!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Morning all, I hope those feeling poorly have woken up feeling a little better today. xx
I popped into the next sale and got a few bits (well, I truly overspent to be honest!), but got some really cute bits for bubba and some bits for my 7yr old which has topped up their ever expanding wardrobe collection! lol

Has anyone else started RLT..I started last week and it tastes fine now, funny how quickly you get used to things when you think they might help with labour!

Well, this week I have 3 appointments...monday is blood test day (routine), and tuesday is anaethetist appointment and my growth scan...yay, I get to see how fat my litle man is now!!!! OH can't get the time off work so I have to go alone which is dissappointing for both of us, but I guess its not long now until we get to see him for real (scary thought!).

I really should get my bum in gear as I am off to my parents and popping out to the shops and for a coffee with them. Best start getting ready!

I hope you all have a good weekend. Big hugs. xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Just popping in to say hello, 

Just too poorly to say much, DH has been fab, and shocked me big time, I spent most of yesterday in bed and he was brilliant.

Will catch up when i am feeling better, hopefully should clear up the next few days, doesn't help that all i can take is paracetamol! 

:hugs:
xx


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies.
Krakir, yes Ventolin is primarily used to treat Asthma as is Brethine but these medications are also known to relax uterine muscles. So far I have been pleased with the Ventolin as I haven't noticed any side effects and haven't had any more contractions. Yea!!!
Hope all you ladies have a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## Sarahkka

Carley22 said:


> morning girls - is there much point in me racing out of the house to go to the next sake now - i mean itll all be gone wont it? hmmmmm.......
> 
> NUrseKel im glad theres some good news - was worrying about you.
> 
> *Sarahkka ok you win you are A LOT crazier than me well done!!!*

Haha!
I know!
But I went so crazy last time. Simon was due Dec.21, so I took mat leave starting Dec.1. He didn't come until Dec.30, and it was way way worse waiting at home.
I would much rather have work to distract me.
Plus, this way I'll tempt the gods to teach me a lesson and maybe baby will come early/on time? :)

babythinkpink - that cold sounds absolutely miserable. :hugs: Get better, you!


----------



## Moomad

'Ello, I lost my Oscar in April, could you change it on the first page please?

It's great to see you all doing so well, I haven't been here for a while!


----------



## Drazic<3

I'm really sorry to hear that moomad, hope you have been coping okay sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## elmaxie

Oh moomad I am so so sorry to hear about Oscar:hugs:

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Moomad

I'm okay, thankyou!!!! :):)

I was suprisingly well for the first two weeks (my ******* ex caused some problems), and then I had a bit of a bad time and I've had a few bad days but generally OK. I'm trying again with a better specimen of man :) 

Thankyou, and I wish you all well. I should probably leave you all to it.xxx


----------



## elmaxie

Oh Moomad...you can chat with us! I wanna hear all about your better specimen of man!
So glad your doing better. Just a pity you had to go through this AND put up with a daft man too!:hugs:


Oh and it seems Shorman is in hospital with contractions and had a steriod injection...she has a thread up in 3rd tri section...sorry if someone has already posted this!

Emma.xx


----------



## SisterRose

:hugs: Moomad.

:O! Our first September Star is on it's way with Shorman maybe? how exciting. (sorry, didnt mean for it to sound that way! obviously hope baby stays in if she can!)

Just curious too, is there any such thing as the baby being too active? :shrug: she's been wiggling all afternoon since I sat down and she's been punching/kicking and poking herself out. She pokes herself out so far it hurts! it feels like loads of pressure from the inside when she moves/pokes out now, it's really strange.
My OH had his hand on my tummy and she pushed out so far on to his hand he turned to me with huge, wide eyes and said "Oh my god" and admitted it scared him.
Anyone else have this now? it's like she's trying to break out of my stomach!

My baby is back to back with me so perhaps I'm getting more punches/kicks and limbs sticking out than normal since they're all to my front?

x


----------



## elmaxie

I have had the whole baby escaping type tummy but it was Nathan who was way more active than this baby...if I lay on my back and played music he used to stick him bum right out to the point it was really really sore:blush:

I dont think you can have an "over active" baby...but it is a bit annoying especially at night when you can get comfy and are just dropping off and they start disco moves!

Emma.xx


----------



## SisterRose

It just surprises me now! She was so quiet up until 29/30 weeks. I was always saying how I didn't get many hard kicks at all and she wasn't over active even though placenta is posterior. Now she's wobbling around everywhere. Think it's probably because she's too big to hide now. :haha:


----------



## Asher

Moomad sorry to hear your sad news but glad to hear you've got yourself sorted with a lovely fella! It's nice to have you around for a chat!

Poor Shorman, I will go and check out her thread in a minute. I hope baby stays put for now.

Nursekel fab news about the ventolin. I might up my inhalers ha ha!

My little one has been lively all day today and I am feeling much less sore, so that's gotta be good! 32 weeks today, so another 2 weeks and I would be far happier.


----------



## MrsJ08

Elphaba said:


> Was my last day at work today. Can't believe I'm all done now!
> 
> My colleagues had decorated my desk and bought me some really cute presents. Also, I got a surprise delivery of flowers from my lovely DH :cloud9:

Elphaba that is so lovely x

Scotsgirl - congrats on team pink x

Asher - not surprised you went loopy. In the current climate business' know they can get away with shoddy treatment as people are scared for their job security

Babythinkpink - sorry you are still feeling rough - glad your DH is looking after you

Nursekel - glad they have you on ventolin and have a plan 

Moomad - really sorry for your loss :cry: lovely of you to pop by.

I've been a busy bee today. I managed to get an Avent Bottle warmer and a Fisher Price Travel Playmat for £5 each at the NCT sale this morning. This afternoon I bought a Lumilove Panda Nightlight and a Widgey Breastfeeding cushion from the NCT online-shop. I have a code for 20% off and free p&p when you spend £50 it's CE0510.

I then popped onto JoJo Maman Bebe and bought a Maxi Dress in the sale for £15 and found a 10%off and free p&p code which is VIL01 so I got it for £13.50. Hurrah!

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend
xx


----------



## Asher

Mrs JO8 you're quite the sassy shopper there! Yay, I love buying bargains!

Yesterday I really enjoyed buying mini toiletries and packing them all into my hospital bag (I thought I'd better after the events of the week!) - now I've done it, it makes me quite excited for the thought of a little baby, smelling all sweet and all mine! (and DH's and the boys obviously.....)


----------



## limpetsmum

> Oh Moomad...you can chat with us! I wanna hear all about your better specimen of man!

 I'm with Em on this - your still a september star.........so give us the goss! :hugs:

Em :hugs: for the rant, i don't blame you hun - some people have no f*****g idea do they?

Asher hang on in the hunny & Kel great news hun!

Carley - i KNOW you went to the next sale!!!!!!! :haha:

DH took me on a shopping spree today, that is we went to try & offload some of our wedding vouchers before they all expire on us. We drove 50 mile for a John Lewis (which i could kill his brother for - we'd never stepped foot in there in our lives......why?) only to end up having the sales woman order what we wanted online as they shop didn't have them in stock :dohh:.
Next had feck all in (god i hate that shop) & we can't find anything in the catalogue we'd like, good job we don't have as much in vouchers for there as we though!
Marks & Spencers.........£90 bloody quid i gotta find something for in there :shrug:.
I did buy a cute little Hello Kitty solar powered sunshine buddy for my car though (not using vouchers) :haha:, oh & i bought a professional icing kit from Lakeland with our vouchers from there........finally i will have beautiful looking cupcakes :happydance:.

On the negative side i still can't decide how to have the baby's room (furniture wise). It's a small room with 2 wardrobes, a chest of drawers, baby changing/bathing unit, 2 sets of drawers (which were the ends of my taken apart dressing table) stacked on top of each other, computor table & office size filling cabinet in it! It is all very cramped but fits.......but the place just doesn't 'flow' anyone with me here? I just want a nice pretty room for my baby & DH doesn't see what the problem is......in his mind the furniture is there & functional.......so what's the problem :dohh: free husband anyone???

Hhmmmm off to think it some more, sorry for rant folks :hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## Asher

Oh I get you Limpetsmum. There's nothing worse than KNOWING it all fits and works, but also really really knowing there's something just not quite right. My DH despairs of me, cos I am like this all the time!!


----------



## becs0375

Hello ladies!!!

Well we went new car shopping, still can't decide what we want!! We love our Golf but we really need a 5 door, just to make life easier more than anything!! I think because we are so reluctant to get rid of our car that we are being fussy lol!!

Had my last antenatal class today, I am sure they work on commision for breastfeeding!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Asher! Thank god there is someone else out there like me! I know i've got worse during pregnancy but i'm a stickler for liking things 'just so'. Men eh :dohh:


----------



## Asher

Is it just me or is there NOTHING decent on the telly tonight? DH is having a beer and cooking a nice homemade curry, but I am BORED!! I think I might finish off my blanket. The knitting bit is done, I just need to tie up the loose ends and then it's done!


----------



## limpetsmum

Becs - make sure you take your car seat & travel system when you go car shopping, sounds stoopid but you'd be surprised! I have a 5 door 4x4 & the pram frame alone fills my boot (only if i take the partial shelf off) & my baby seat only just fits if you wiggle it about & adjust the back seat whereas DH's 5 door soprts coupe fits it all in, no adjustments, no problem :growlmad: (i'm not even gonna mention my 2 seater convertible - pointless lol)


----------



## limpetsmum

Asher said:


> Is it just me or is there NOTHING decent on the telly tonight? DH is having a beer and cooking a nice homemade curry, but I am BORED!! I think I might finish off my blanket. The knitting bit is done, I just need to tie up the loose ends and then it's done!

I never watch TV anyway - just re-runs on Dave :thumbup:. I need to get the enthusiasm to pick up my blanket i'm cross stitching. I feel bored & restless at the same time, it's horrible!


----------



## becs0375

Totally agree there is naff all on tv!!!! Where have my Saturday nights gone?!!!


----------



## Asher

Casualty's just come on, so I can lust after Dr Jordan at least. I know he's gay in real life but I can dream........ We don't watch much TV either, spend a lot of time on the internet or watching Mock the Week on Dave!

I am such a newbie to the knitting lark, and am really impressed with myself doing a blanket. I have enjoyed it and would like to have a go at an easy baby cardigan or something, just to keep my hands busy. But I can't seem to see an easy pattern. Grrrr.


----------



## limpetsmum

My Mom has only ever done scarfs or blanket squares (bless her) but she made me a gorgeous hooded wrap for the baby - it looked soo complicated but i'll ask her about it when i speak to her tomorrow for you. May be able to get her to post it to me & scan then e-mail it to you hun :hugs:
I'm off to sulk & ponder about the room :blush: chat soon ladies xxx


----------



## Asher

Thanks Mrs that would be cool!! Enjoy your ponder....... x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Bekklez, my Lo was the same. It's only recently that he's been super active to the point where it hurts / surprises my dh.

Moomad, sorry to hear about Oscar. I'm also interested in hearing about your new specimen!!! lol

Nursekel, glad you are allowed off of bedrest. FX LO stays put a bit longer.

I hope Shorman and her LO are ok. She's 33 weeks so I would imagine everything will be just fine so I wish her lots of luck!!

Babythinkpink, hope you feel better soon lovely.

Elphaba your dh and work colleagues must be lovely! What a great surprise.

Asher, I've also suddenly thought more seriously about my hospital bag. Knowing I've got a biggen has made me panic a bit so today I also bought some mini shampoos etc for my bag. It's coming along nicely now. Does anyone have any recommendations for PJs to breast feed in? And your blanket is amazing!! Love the photos on FB. You could easily sell them.

x


----------



## NurseKel

Asher honey, I am so glad you only have a little while to go until you'll be in the "safe zone." 
As for the knitting I wish I was that talented ladies. I have no skill in that area. I have always wished I could sew b/c there are such cute patterns out there. I use to cross stitch but now it's been so long I forgotten how. 
I really hope Shorman is well and I will keep my fingers crossed that LO holds out a little longer.
We have been out a little today with the kids shopping and eating lunch. I have been thinking I need to get my hospital bag together but just haven't done it yet. Can you say procrasinator...? LOL
I must say I am gettting so excited to meet my little boy! I can't wait to hold him and smell that baby smell. Ahhhh......is there any better smell than a newborn? Nah.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi ladies

It's late so I'm just popping on quickly to say hi! After another rubbish night's sleep last night (bad hip pain again) I've had a lovely day today! We went to Knowsley Safari Park with a couple of friends and had such a laugh! Me and Matt went out for dinner tonight too and it was nice to spend a bit of time on our own together out of the house, really enjoyed ourselves. Also, He has had a bonus from work which has been very helpful considering I've now finished work and he is sooo lovely- he had bought me the yummy mummy changing bag I wanted! I saw one in John Lewis ages ago and was swooning over it but thought I couldn't justify spending £70 on a changing bag, but he remembered and has ordered it today! Aww he's so sweet :kiss: Anyway, it's this bag if you'd like to see:

https://www.pinklining.co.uk/product_info.php/cPath/62_63_105/products_id/374/

I'm also happy today as I sent off my application for maternity allowance about a week and a half ago and I have just received my letter to say that I am entitled to it and I will shortly be receiving my first payment! I'm really pleased as they said on the phone that they had a major backlog and it was taking at least 5 weeks to sort through the claims... obviously not! I can breathe a sigh of relief now that I know we are sorted for money until next April and I can relax and stop feeling guilty for stopping work now!!

Anyway, I'd best be off to bed now as we've got another busy day tomorrow, we're off shopping and to see shrek! Sorry for the lack of personals, I'll pop in again on Monday and catch up :flower:

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and happy 34 weeks to me, apaton and blob (and anyone else I've forgotten! sorry if I have!) Can't believe only 6 weeks to go now... eeek!!

xx


----------



## NurseKel

Emzy, that bag is adorable! I love it. They have some great patterns too. I haven't picked out my bag yet. Congrats on the 34 weeks!


----------



## Bexivillian

Hi, could you add me please? Im due 21st Sept and having a girl :D
thank you :) xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning.. 

I couldn't get on last night, and i'm limited for time this morning, I just need to come on and get something off my chest because i'm upset. 

Yesterday OH and I finally got around to putting the border up in the babies bedroom. Needless to say, we ended up arguing about it... OH is completely useless at DIY, yet when I try to do it, he stands there telling me that I'm doing it wrong. So I left him to it. He couldn't do it, so got his step-dad to do it for him.
It's a right mess :cry: There's wallpaper paste all over the wall at the top and bottom, and it's ripped in the corner crease. :cry: I said to OH it didn't look good this morning, which has caused a huge argument. 
I just want everything to be perfect for my baby :cry: 

To make it worse, yesterday we met with caterers for our wedding and it was awful.. they tried to charge us £14.50 a head for a ham salad (eaten with a knife and fork.. WTF?) and even tried to dictate how many people we had and how the tables were! 
My mum and aunt have completely taken over too... My mum asked me if I liked a watch in a crystal (funny table decorations), and I said 'yeah, it's ok...' to which she replied 'good, cos I've bought you 5 cases of them'. They're bloody awful! She's bought candles too in burgundy, even though it was just the colour scheme I *thought* I might have. And now i've got to go with it. 

I'm sorry for the really selfish post... I just feel crap today :cry: :cry: :cry: 

Hope you're all well.. I'll have a proper catch up later when I have time xxx


----------



## Laura617

*just a quick question that hopefully you ladies can help me with.
I have started getting rather short of breath lately, I know this can happen but I also feel more fun down then normal so not sure if its normal shortness of breath of something else. Has anyone else gone through this? I have my next appointment on Tuesday so do you think I should call the doctor and ask about this or just wait until my appointment?*


----------



## Asher

Morning all!

Nursekel you sound better than you have done, that's fab! 

Thanks for the blanket comments ladies, I know I'm a touch sad, but I'm going to post my pics here too cos I am just so proud of myself! Knitting was really a challenge I set myself whilst pregnant, so to actually get a result is cool! I think I am gonna bob to Jphn Lewis this afternoon and have a look at their patterns to see if I can find a basic baby cardigan or something to keep me going!

Fish&Chips, both times with the boys I bought a couple of cheapish nighties from matalan with buttons for Bfing. They worked pretty well and I have the same ones from last time so I'm gonna give them another go this time. The other things I loved were just nursing vests with PJ bottoms, really comfy. My friend bought some really expensive ones from JojoMamanbebe and sold them as they weren't comfy. But you don't know until you try them I guess!

Welcome Bexivillian and congrats!

Gorgeous bag Emzy, and congrats on the Mat Allowance and on the 34 weeks!! Yay!

Optical I don't bloomin blame you for being annoyed, I would be too. Can you politely tell your mum and aunt to remove their noses? Or is it too sensitive? And sorry about your OH, I have had similar situations with mine. :hugs:

So here are my blanket pics, for those on FB sorry to duplicate!! Goodness knows how bad I will be when I am posting baby pics not just blanket pics!! :haha:

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/th_17072010515.jpg

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/th_17072010514.jpg


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow happy 34 weeks Emzy, apaton and blob! I can't believe you are nearly full term!

:hi: Bexivillian!

Oh Optical you poor thing! Do you think you could ask a friend to help re-do the border? Re the wedding, I learnt from mine that you just need to put your foot down. I'm sure your mum can get a refund. You need to just tell her that you have some ideas and will tell her when you know what you are planning.


----------



## Pinky1974

Laura,
please mention it to your midwife or GP real soon. I've had this in my first pregnancy and it was an irregular heartbeat or something like that. I did get some "sexy" socks to wear but was okay really. 

Asher
Wow, your knitting looks great. I heve knitted a cardy and mittens so far. But didn't put on any buttons as yet. It's quite hard to do any needlework at the moment with my poor stabbed fingers.

Optical 
I would be annoyed too. Mothers can be really weird. Mine wasn't interested but my MIL forced me into the pink and blue colour scheme and invited friends of her friends. Really weird. There were at least 10 people neither me or my hubby knew.

Bexivillian
Welcome! x

Now I finally have managed to get onto this page without it reloading back to the first page I might as well update you:

I have tested positiv for this pregnancy diabetes. So I have to test myself and have to go for a check up every two weeks. After the first shock I have tried to be really careful but I doubt it's right to starve myself either. I did eat quite healthy before. Now I'm hungry all the time. So I have decided to try eat normally today and see what my tests say about that.


----------



## lilbumpblue

morning all! :)

Lovely changing bag!! :) 

I asked that same question Bekklez, he is just constantly moving all the time...in fact on Friday i was quite concerned...felt him move a bit when i turned over in bed at about 7ish (he likes to readjust himself lol) then felt nothing while i was drinking my morning brew, nothing when i was on the bus and didnt feel any movement until about 10am which doesnt seem long 3 hrs, but he moves so much it was a worry to me!! lol x 

Sorry if iv missed anything. oh welcome to newbies, and lad the LO's trying to make an early exit are staying put a bit longer...erm...no sorry really can't remember anything else lol!! xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies! Wow it feels like such a long time since I've been on here, it's taken me forever to read up on everything i've missed and there;s just no way I can do any personals, far too much going on!

My school concert is over, thank goodness! It went brilliantly, the children were simply lovely and they had prepared a performance for me that they had been rehearsing in secret for months (this is the year 8s that are leaving for high school)... they sang thank you for the music and changed some of the words for me, they had also clubbed together and bought me chocolates, a gorgeous outfit for the baby and they made me a card, it really meant a lot to me! Bless them!
Only 3 work days to go now, and I'm on having to teach Monday morning as we are organising leavers assemblies and proms etc after that, so should be a nice few days!

We have ordered our cot bedding too, it should be arriving this week, can't wait! We bought the cot on Friday so as soon as the bedding is here it will be washed and set up! Can't wait! Am going to attempt to make a start on my hospital bags this week too!

Hope everyone is feeling ok! Hugs to all!x


----------



## Carley22

awww all these people leaving work already im so jealous!!!


----------



## Blob

Optical i am going through this too :cry: I dont think OHs understand that we just want everything perfect for our little babies coming :nope: Mine does not get it AT ALL!! Its driving me insane :cry: Also :hugs: about the wedding my poor mum got nothing at all to do i did EVERYTHING on my own.

Yaay glad everything went well Louise :yipee:

Laura that sounds normal to me hun :hugs:


----------



## lilbumpblue

Louise3512uk said:


> My school concert is over, thank goodness! It went brilliantly, the children were simply lovely and they had prepared a performance for me that they had been rehearsing in secret for months (this is the year 8s that are leaving for high school)... they sang thank you for the music and changed some of the words for me, they had also clubbed together and bought me chocolates, a gorgeous outfit for the baby and they made me a card, it really meant a lot to me! Bless them!

Oh how sweet of them...as i read this it made me go all goose bumpy!!!! xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Well I am back in the land of nearly the living! I have had a vile few days feeling soooooo poorly, and I think being pregnant not only reduces your immune but really doesn't help make just a cough and cold into anything nice!
All my mucsles down my sides are pulled and my mouth is all chapped, I am a right mess but do feel better today despite not being 100% it is still so much better than b4!

I must say my husband had amazed me, he has been totally fab, he has looked after the house, the children and me, and for once after being poorly i am not now faced with blitzing the house as well from lack of housework being done!
He has made all the children chip in with help, and done cooking, cleaning and looking after everyone, he even bought me flowers yesterday, another unheard of! We had words recently and so i think something must have gone in there! All I know is he is being the husband i thought i married, and that is wonderful!


Optical, The 2 things in life we want to be done perfectly for are our wedding and our babies, so I totaly see where you are coming from on both counts.
The nursery you will just have to say, look i want this perfect, I know it is everyones best but not quite what i wanted, lets just get it right. If it causes argument its kind of tough really, it needs sorting and by pretending its all ok it will just be left.
As for the wedding, again not easy but you will have to be more forceful, its your wedding and should be up to you.
We paid for our wedding and so just basically sent invites out to both parents and if i ever got any advice i would say thanks very much and still do what i wanted! 
I was disapointed with my hair on the day which sounds like a brat but i really wanted it all to be right, and still i see the pics and am not happy with my hair! But the day went well and it was just me fussing about my hair!
Hope you can put your foot down and get your way more with it all:hugs:xx

Louise, sounds lovely that everyone has tried so hard to do something special for you, 3 days:happydance: I have 5 days til break up and then i can rest up!

Welcome newbies :wave:

F&C thanks for the well wishes hun xx

Asher, you are very clever, I am rubbish with anything like that despite being fairly artistic, my sister is amazing at anything needlecraft, (she runs a needlework shop too) she does lessons and stuff, I just wish she would do more stuff for me! :hugs:

Laura, Like anything you are unsure of hun its worth asking when you have your appointment, I understood it was normal as everything is starting to push things upwards so getting short of breath was part of that, but even so mention it just so your sure xx

Pinky, hope you manage to get on top of the diabeties, not much fun for you, the normal diet sounds reasonable to do first then go from there.:hugs:

Well i feel like i have missed out not being posting for a few days! I just want to hug everyone for being here, but then i am feeling rather over emotional! 
I have been worried about coughing so much, poor baby! Getting plenty of kicks and wriggles so i think i am forgiven for all the jolting about of the last few days! My bladder has been the worst of it, i was ok lying on my side but as soon as i was sat up i needed a pad to cough, I was glad about that because i would have worried about it being my waters but because it was only when everything was pushing down it happened. Oh the joys of pregnancy, my friend always is joking to me about not wanting to be a tena lady, I intend to get my pelvic floors well and truly sorted after this baby! 

Anyway sorry for missing everything going on, good luck to everyone finishing work in the next week or so, and :hugs: to those who don't.
Congrats to those at the 34wk mark already, wow it is getting exiting now! 
I am 31 weeks today, only 9 weeks left! I think i am ready, I don't want to get the moses basket out too soon and be falling over it but then i do want it aired as it smells all new and not of anything nice and baby like!
I got the matching bedding so really look forward to putting it all up, I also have the rocking stand as well as the normal one, so it will look lovely. 
Well i say have it, something else that i need to put together! 

Time to go, dh bought a chicken yesterday so going to shove it in the oven for a nice easy roast dinner, have peeled spuds already and veg is frozen so all a bit lazy but should be nice! 
I think i need a home cooked meal! 
I am not so worried now about baby coming along and not getting any help, just need to drop hints about a balloon now when baby arrives!! (long story but when dd was born i really wanted a pink balloon bought to the hospital because flowers were not allowed, I didn't get my balloon so i think i will nag this time and make it clear they pick me up with a balloon or not at all:haha:)

Bye for now all, glad to be back and feeling well enough to type! :hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Glad you are getting the treatment you deserve from you dh babythinkpink and happy 31 weeks!


----------



## aob1013

Anyone absolutely bloody knackered from constant insomnia?

:dohh:

We need an insomnia support group, i'm going friggin nuts!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Im sleeping quite well to be honest...im feeling very fed up this afternoon thou, just feel dreadful, my knee hurts when i get up, heartburn is killing me and i have now energy...just put some washing in the washer and burst into tears...hormones!!!!!!! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm only waking when I have to turn over as it hurts and is such a mission. FX your insomnia shifts soon aob1013 x


----------



## babythinkpink

Sorry not to be any more positive about it but i found sleep problems just get worse from now on in!
Weight on the hips, turning, heartburn, and general bad sleeping patterns all make for really rubbish sleep, i found 3 out of 4 babies i slept better they were born. 

How are you doing aob1013, how come your name has changed? Just realised! 

:hugs:


----------



## Blob

Babythinkpink glad you're getting better :hugs:

I dont seem to ever have problems sleeping :dohh:

Ok so a question...if you could buy ANY changing bag you could want/dream of what one would you get??? :lol:


----------



## lilbumpblue

Id choose one that is full of cash...lol!!


----------



## Blob

:rofl: 

Well i was given money by MIL to get a new bag and from DH so i have FAR more choice than last time :lol: but i need help :haha:


----------



## lilbumpblue

The yummy mummy ones seem very popular...someone on here posted a pic of a samsonite one which was lovely!!! 

like ths one... https://www.tussypats.com/samsonite-boutique-baby-shoulder-pretty-pink-p-850.html

x


----------



## lilbumpblue

https://www.olivers-baby-care.co.uk...Google-Base&utm_medium=Web&utm_campaign=Gbase some other colours! x


----------



## MrsJ08

Lilbumpblue - TK Maxx have got the Samsonite Changing Bag in at the moment

Optical - not surprised you are fed up. Of course you want the baby's bedroom to be perfect. Men just don't get the whole nesting thing it's not in their DNA. As for your wedding I suggest you have a major strop and blame it on your pregnancy hormones. Where weddings are concerned everyone tries to rip you off financially, have you tried a different caterer? Don't forget we are in a recession, they probably need the work more than you realise. As far as family and their interfering goes, if you don't want the things your Mum has bought I would tell her. I know you don't want to hurt her feelings but it's your wedding and you don't want to look back with regrets as you only plan on doing it the once. My Auntie tried to force some candle holders on me that my cousin had used and I just had to say I'm sorry but they don't go with my theme. I know it's hard to put your foot down at the best of times let alone when you are pregnant but if you can try and nip it in the bud now. Hope you are feeling better x

Babythinkpink - I know what you mean about Wedding Hair - I wasn't 100% happy with mine and I really wished I'd got my hairdresser to do another option at my hair trial. I had mine curly (my hair is naturally wavy/curly) and ultimately the curls were tighter than I wanted them and didn't drop through the day. 

I went to see Twilight Eclipse today with my friend. I enjoyed it but I think I ate too much sugar (ice-cream&sweets) and came over all hot, sick and dizzy. I still don't feel right now! Serves me right I suppose....

I wonder how Shorman is? Has anyone heard from her?

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I was happy with my wedding hair on the day but looking back I'm not any more!


----------



## Blob

I think i will hate my wedding photos when i look back at them in like 10-20 years :haha: 

I have a yummymummy one and it didnt even last a year :hissy: Its all ripped inside and its manky on the bottom booo!!


----------



## Blob

Am quite loving this one and a leather one that i have forgoten the name of :dohh:

https://www.what-kids-want.co.uk/childrens-clothes-gifts-information.asp?id=427
or 
https://www.littledudesanddivas.com/vbaby.html

They are kinda bright though :wacko:

WANT this one...if i had more money :haha:

https://www.babeswithbabies.com/pro...a+andMiaand+Baby+Changing+Bag&product_id=2075


----------



## MrsJ08

Blob - both those bags are lovely. I couldn't spend £135 on a bag that isn't leather though. I wanted a Lin and Leo one 
https://shop.linandleo.com/product-listing.asp?action=search&type=1768

but in the end I couldn't bring myself to spend that much as I'd rather spend that much on a proper handbag! I bought this one in the end and I'm happy with it

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00342UW4U/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=baby

I haven't packed my Changing Bag yet, I keep taking it out of the drawer but I don't know what to put in it. :rofl:


----------



## helenbun2005

hey all! hope you are all well!
look what i bought! I got all this for £26 from tesco in the sales and with a discount voucher - soooo pleased i finally have some clothes in her wardrobe!
Helen x
[IMG]https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k168/Mouseyhels/DSC00348.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Asher

I love changing bags, something about them just makes me want to buy them all! 

Gorgeous buys for your little lady Helen! Very cute!

I bought some more wool and a pattern for a little cardigan today, I might just have a crack at starting it later, eek! It doesn't look easy to me! But never mind, it will keep me occupied.

I feel so much better today. I even went for a nice swim before, and feel better for that! Spag bol for tea and I am one happy woman!


----------



## Carley22

Sorry about the selfish post but i couldnt resit... saw this little one in the pet shop and she was a MUST HAVE.....

Shell probably reach about 2ft when she's all grown up... which isnt too large (as i wanted a bosc monitor which could get up to 4ft - not so manageable).
 



Attached Files:







18072010107.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 8









18072010108.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Blob

Its the lin and leo that i was going to get :lol: I would like to SEE it first though before i spent a fortune. I dont think i would get it if i hadnt got money for it :dohh:

:thumbup: Carley, really not a snake person :lol: i dont find them scary i just dont 'get' them. I'm not really a small animal person though :dohh: 

Cute clothes :)


----------



## becs0375

Hello ladies!!!

You lot are chat happy!!

I have that samsonite changing bag Lil, and its gorgeous!!!

Had a lovely family day out celebrating Ian's birthday!! Feel like I have eaten loads today but when I think about it I havent at all!! Hope is so wriggly, no kicking but lots of movements!! Looking forward to having my growth scan in 2 weeks!! I still need to make my 34 week appointment, woops!! I know its only a case of picking the phone up but I can't be bothered, my surgery likes you to see the GP instead of the midwife at 34 weeks, then I see her again at 36 weeks!!

Love the blanket Claire, its gorgeous!! 

Louise thats so sweet xx


----------



## Blob

Eeee cant believe some of us are due next month :shock: August is getting close now!!


----------



## becs0375

This month is flying by!!!!

I really must get my bags sorted out!!!


----------



## Blob

:rofl: I still havent started on that...hmmmm


----------



## becs0375

Blob we are just lazy!!! I can see us going into labour and packing a bag at the same time!!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Blob said:


> Am quite loving this one and a leather one that i have forgoten the name of :dohh:
> 
> https://www.what-kids-want.co.uk/childrens-clothes-gifts-information.asp?id=427
> or
> https://www.littledudesanddivas.com/vbaby.html
> 
> They are kinda bright though :wacko:
> 
> WANT this one...if i had more money :haha:
> 
> https://www.babeswithbabies.com/pro...a+andMiaand+Baby+Changing+Bag&product_id=2075

OMG £279 for a changing bag!?!?! How can they justify charging that price though!?! Love the purple one too! :o) 



becs0375 said:


> Hello ladies!!!
> 
> You lot are chat happy!!
> 
> I have that samsonite changing bag Lil, and its gorgeous!!!
> 
> Had a lovely family day out celebrating Ian's birthday!! Feel like I have eaten loads today but when I think about it I havent at all!! Hope is so wriggly, no kicking but lots of movements!! Looking forward to having my growth scan in 2 weeks!! I still need to make my 34 week appointment, woops!! I know its only a case of picking the phone up but I can't be bothered, my surgery likes you to see the GP instead of the midwife at 34 weeks, then I see her again at 36 weeks!!
> 
> Love the blanket Claire, its gorgeous!!
> 
> Louise thats so sweet xx

I knew someone had posted the samsonite bag! I love it!! I also have my growth scan in 2 weeks (27th July) can't wait to see him again! :o)


----------



## Louise3512uk

Blob you're so naughty! I have a massive feeling that you are going to have your baby first, and you'll be the one with the least stuff ready hee hee!! (Mind you, having said that I don't even have a 'bag' to be my hospital bag yet never mind packed it!)

Did we decide anything on the RLT? Are most people waiting till 34 weeks or starting before? I am very excited to start but haven't got any yet!


----------



## Carley22

im going to start my RLT at 33 i think .... 

Blob - she snot a snake shes a blue tongue skink (lizard) - not a snake person much myself but wanted a lizard for ages....


----------



## babythinkpink

Darn it the £279 change bag is out of stock!:haha:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Selfish post I know but I wanted to share my lovely card with you all! I got presented this with my other presents by the children after the school show on Thursday and it has some really lovely messages in it!












I LOVE my job :cloud9:

Oooohh sorry they're all sideways!


----------



## MrsJ08

Blob - the Lin and Leo is fab and opens completely flat, I have seen it in John Lewis (although don't buy it there as you can get it much cheaper elsewhere) After I had bought my Babymel bag my best friend hinted that she was planning to buy me the Lin and Leo one as present. My fault for being so keen to get it ticked off the list!


----------



## Louise3512uk

babythinkpink said:


> Darn it the £279 change bag is out of stock!:haha:

I know, I was going to get two!! :haha:


----------



## lilbumpblue

I ordered 5 thats why they r out of stock...sorry girls! lol x

My goodness Louise some of your pupils have neater handwriting than me lol x


----------



## SisterRose

Carley - Wow! love it, very beautiful. My OH would love that!

Helen - Looks like you got some good stuff!

Louise - Your pupils seem lovely, you must be really chuffed.

Sorry to whoever else I missed, I really need to keep on track of this thread from now on!

I finally sat my GTT on Friday, the drink was awful. She sat for 5 minutes waiting for me to finish the first cup before she realized I'd drank the whole thing in one go and was really surprised. I told her I'd gotten in plenty of practice necking bad tasting drinks when I went out on Saturday nights :haha:
The blood test really hurt, never had blood tests that hurt so bad! I thought I was going to faint. I have bad veins so she couldn't get them properly and it took her three tries, when she finally got in to the veins properly they stopped giving blood half way through and she had to press in and twist more. I only noticed today while bathing what a mess my arms are now, she's really massacred them :S

That's just one arm! the middle is all bruised from the first time then the side, and it reaches all the way around my arm. The other isn't AS bad but still really bruised.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF9348.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 6









DSCF9350.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## becs0375

Louise thats so lovely, bless them xx

£279 for a bag, wtf?!!!!!


----------



## drea2904

hello ladies, How are we all? Ive not been on all weekend and too lazy to read back everything right now but I will!!! 

Ive had an ok wkend, out for a indian lunch yest which was lush and tonight out for a big steak dinner:) Dh was out at a stag do during day and was very drunk, how annoying is it when they repeat themselves CONSTANTLY, I was in bed at 10 as I just couldnt stand it any more!! We have the wedding on Friday and then no more sessions for him, I know Im having a section but that doesnt mean I cant go anytime!!! Im such a moan lol, a few beers ok but none of this malarky.

Never managed the Next sale, i had a rotten sleep on the Fri was up in the loo till 3am and then when my phone alarm went off I just launched it! I went in today and there was loads left but not much in ds's size, wish i had just went now, as my sil and a few others got loads! uch well next year/xmas!

Cant believe its nearly August, time is flying!!!


----------



## genies girl

Louise your card looks lovely i have a similar one but with pictures instead because they are only 4.

I did a car boot sale this morning and spent the afternoon with my friend and her baby in the pub garden which was lovely!

I have just started looking at bits for my hospital bag ,my mum keeps reminding me that twins could come any time from now so i should be organised. I got all emotional i think the hospital bag made it even more exciting and real!

Hope all is well with you all x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Bekklez your poor arm!!!


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey ladies...

Thank you all so much for your support, I really did feel crap this morning. I'm feeling a little better now; I've started to paint around the border (where the wallpaper paste had been smeared and dried darker) and thankfully I think I can salvage it. I've also taken DD to the cinema and watched Shrek, a great distraction and excuse to turn my phone off all afternoon so that Mum and Aunty couldn't reach me. I came out to about 10 missed calls and 4 messages... I still haven't called them back. I just want a day of not thinking about it, and I'll start to worry again tomorrow. I see ur points about putting my foot down, but it's so difficult when my mum is paying for so much! She's booked surprise transport (at £500 for 5 miles!) and is giving us £1000 towards too. Plus, she's sorting the tables. I really don't wanna seem ungrateful, and I can't risk offending her incase she doesn't give us the pennies! My auntie has said that she'll do us loads of favours... i.e. she's recommended a band, and is on about booking them etc for us, but hasn't given me their number and I don't even know what they play! Why is it all so stressful? I thought getting married was meant to be fun?!?!

Anyway, enough about me... Louise, that card is Soooooo sweet! it's lovely. Asher, I have no idea how you knit like that (I can't do it to save my life!) and blob - HOW MUCH FOR A CHANGING BAG!?!? I'd love a new changing bag, but over £100 is a little too much for me! Mine is actually second hand (as it matches the pushchair I got off ebay and came with it) but is in really good condition so i'm sticking with it. 

Hope everyone else is good... I had tonnes more to say but it's just gone! doesn't help that I'm knackered - next door have gone to France and left their late-teenage sons at home alone. Cue us not getting much sleep friday n last night! 

Thanks again for listening to me whinge :flower:


----------



## becs0375

Bekks that looks really sore, hope it heals quick xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

opticalillus5 said:


> Hey ladies...
> 
> Thank you all so much for your support, I really did feel crap this morning. I'm feeling a little better now; I've started to paint around the border (where the wallpaper paste had been smeared and dried darker) and thankfully I think I can salvage it. I've also taken DD to the cinema and watched Shrek, a great distraction and excuse to turn my phone off all afternoon so that Mum and Aunty couldn't reach me. I came out to about 10 missed calls and 4 messages... I still haven't called them back. I just want a day of not thinking about it, and I'll start to worry again tomorrow. I see ur points about putting my foot down, but it's so difficult when my mum is paying for so much! She's booked surprise transport (at £500 for 5 miles!) and is giving us £1000 towards too. Plus, she's sorting the tables. I really don't wanna seem ungrateful, and I can't risk offending her incase she doesn't give us the pennies! My auntie has said that she'll do us loads of favours... i.e. she's recommended a band, and is on about booking them etc for us, but hasn't given me their number and I don't even know what they play! Why is it all so stressful? I thought getting married was meant to be fun?!?!
> 
> Anyway, enough about me... Louise, that card is Soooooo sweet! it's lovely. Asher, I have no idea how you knit like that (I can't do it to save my life!) and blob - HOW MUCH FOR A CHANGING BAG!?!? I'd love a new changing bag, but over £100 is a little too much for me! Mine is actually second hand (as it matches the pushchair I got off ebay and came with it) but is in really good condition so i'm sticking with it.
> 
> Hope everyone else is good... I had tonnes more to say but it's just gone! doesn't help that I'm knackered - next door have gone to France and left their late-teenage sons at home alone. Cue us not getting much sleep friday n last night!
> 
> Thanks again for listening to me whinge :flower:

Could you perhaps search the internet and find something you like for your wedding tables then ring your Mum an say you have finally found the perfect thing for the tables and just ask her if there is any chance she can return the other items?? x 

That does look awful bekklez...you sure you went the hospital and not the local butchers lol x


----------



## Sarahkka

:hi:
Hope everyone is well! I just sort of skimmed as there were suddenly a lot of pages to catch up on!
I am enjoying quite a lovely weekend. Just chilling out with Simon and heading out to various neighbourhood parks and playgrounds as the mood suits us.
I really need to get some housework done or the week is going to be rotten. But I really really don't feel like doing any! :)
As for change bags - I use a beat up old packsack that used to be my bookbag for work. It's got to be at least 8-9 years old? :) What can I say? I'm pretty utilitarian when it comes to diapers and baby gear.

Bekklez - OUCH! :hugs:

optical - oh, you have WAAAAYYYY more patience than I do. I am not shy about asking people to be quiet when it comes to partying. And I have absolutely no qualms about calling the cops/bylaw officers/whatever. They don't have a right to party, despite what the Beastie Boys may say, and you DO have a right to a good night's sleep. Add some bitchy preggo hormones in there and I can be terribly unpleasant and quite the killjoy! :)

Louise - what a nice card! I love fan mail from students. It's so sweet. And a surprise concert piece for you? That is pretty special. I would have been bawling my head off with all the emotion of it! :)

Asher - cute little blankie! I am waiting for my new knitting book to come in so that I can get started on mine! I'm itching to knit right now.

I had more to say and have forgotten all of it. Off to do :laundry::hangwashing::dishes:


----------



## opticalillus5

That's a good idea lilbump... it's something I could look into. I just wanna forget all about it for now i think, and my auntie has just called AGAIN to talk about the catering. Her and my uncle have now said they'll do it for me (he's a chef) but that'll give me even less say over what I get. 

AAAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! LEAVE ME ALONE!!!!! And there's still a bloody year to go!!!!!!

I'm gonna buy some non-bio wash powder tomorrow and wash the pushchair covers etc. Can't really start on clothes as I don't have my wardrobes yet (they're on order). At least THEN i'll feel like i'm making progress with SOMETHING. 

P.s. does anyone know when the next baby event is at Asda? I'm sure someone mentioned it but I can't remember. I'm waiting for it to buy my basic clothes/toiletries etc. xxx


----------



## becs0375

Optical I am sure its it the next week or two!!!


----------



## opticalillus5

Ooooo I hope so... maybe then i'll get around to packing my bags for hospital, and will feel like I'm ready for baby! xXx


----------



## Blob

Carley :blush: I'm not even sure why i wrote snake :rofl: Think it was cos a friend came over who was talking about his :blush:

I could not justify that much on a bag either :haha: I wish i could though...

Becs i bet i'm last to do everything...i didnt even get one done last time at all, i was trying to go to tescos for some juice when i was in labour last time :shock: I would have had her in tescos... 
I havent got a bag either Louise :shock: I'm 'wanting' a home birth but still need to get everything ready :dohh: Though i HAVE ordered my pool!! But i was so late for that i had to get the most expenisve one :cry:

Think i'm going to start my RLT now :haha:

Louise that card is so sweet :cloud9:

Genies girl, yea i have to say i think you might go before most of us :haha: Lucky thing!! I think you will have yours around 35-36 weeks :lol: Then they will be pretty much fully baked bubbas...though since i want mine here in 4 weeks :grr:


----------



## Blob

Ooooh also forgot to say ouchies Bekk that looks sore :hugs:


----------



## Carley22

I totally agree with blob Bekks i wouldve punched someone for less than that!!! OUCH!!!!!


----------



## SisterRose

She made up for it by being really nice and very pleasant. I just hope that I never have to have a blood test by her ever again, I can't help thinking that behind the nice posterior she was actually a bit sadistic :haha:


----------



## babythinkpink

Will catch up in a sec but just wanted to say....

I have moved up a box,,, wohoooooooooo, only 1 to go, :yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::rain::bunny::wohoo::wohoo::juggle::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Drazic<3

Bekklez, I sympathise. My vains are crap too and I always end up being butchered!

Hope everyone is okay, I am doing fine. Seem to get bigger by the day. Starting properly my RLT tomorrow, a few bits in my 'hospital bag' and OH is going to paint the spare room so I can get her clothes sorted. Just sick of the relentless heartburn! Whatever I drink/eat/do! 

:hugs: to you all -x-


----------



## Blob

Wooooooo babythinkpink :yipee:

My veins are really big :sick: but even so i have scars from when i was pregnant with Tabs from getting blood taken :nope:


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning All,

Last Monday for school run:happydance:

Louise, the card is lovely, it is so nice to keep these things, I was a classroom assistant while i was doing my degree and the children did me a card for my wedding (my first one that is!) and it was so sweet, strange though all those kids were 7 and have all left school now! (scary!)

Bek, oooooowwwch, nasty, what a butcher, perhaps a better career choice than nurse! My last bloods bruised my arm, the midwife knew it would because it was slow and she had to keep moving the needle etc, she said just don't tell anyone it was the midwife did it to you! :haha:

Mmmm, think i may get some rlt, you have to get the proper stuff though and not flavoured, may give it a whirl, not sure, i have been very lucky and had smooth labours, births and very well behaved womb that settled back fast, put down to the breast feeding, so not sure if i should meddle, will ponder it, have a few extra weeks to ponder than most! 

Sarahkka, Glad you had a nice weekend, must say I am a bit the same with bags, at the moment my handbag is a children's fabric book bag, it fits everything nicely in it as i still carry wet wipes and a pull up for my dd, but also plasters, Mr Bump antiseptic wipes, in case of a tumble, my purse, cheque book, pens, tons of receipts, and general handbag rubbish! I find this bag does it all and was free! I get a change bag as such and it never seems to have the right things in the right places, so i bought a normal handbag type thing with 3 compartments, one for me, one for baby and one for dd, it will be crammed full for a few weeks then i will end up with my fabric bag again!:dohh:

My change bag that came with the pram was a rucksack type thing, but everything ended up at the bottom and i had to endlessly rummage for stuff!

Feel a little better again today, much chirpier, and still much relieved that dh has proved he can help if push really comes to shove, now i know i can be looking after a new baby and the house will not fall to wreck and ruin! 

Was reading a parent journal as a ttc buddy has had her baby and it has hit me that in a short time i will be feeding every few hours, and caring for a newborn, i am exited and a bit intrigued to know what this baby will be like, my last never slept and for 15 months nor did i, and i wonder if i could get 2 the same! The others varied from 3 months to go through the night to from birth, so she was a bit of a shock to the system when i was saying to dh how it will be easy!:haha:
I will say that dd never stopped moving when i was pregnant with her but this baby does have a body clock, and usually the active times reflect when they are born, so fingers crossed as i do get active and quiet times so will the baby once here! 

Getting very exited to be putting moses basket up soon!

Well hope everyone is good, big waves to you all, bye for now!

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## SisterRose

Draz - Getting close now! RLT and everything being packed. :D

Babythinkpink - Congrats on moving up a box :wohoo: and glad you're feeling better today.


----------



## becs0375

I always have trouble when having bloods taken, especially in the afternoon!!!

I was up at 6am got all my housework and washing out by 8am then went back to bed, feeling a bit spaced out today, My head feels well and truly up my arse!!! Gonna pack Hope's hospital bag this afternoon and make a lasagne for tea!! My moses babsket should be here today or tomorrow!!

Babythinkpink so glad you feeling better xx And YAY for going up a box!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Am I the only one who hasn't even thought about packing a hospital bag?? I don't think I have even got one big enough! Oh well, I am sureit can wait a few more weeks! lol

I have my growth scan tomorrow which is quite exciting but a little scary at the same time. I wonder how big my chunky monkey is now?

I started RLT about 2 weeks ago and I am now drinking 2 cups a day. I might up it to 3 next week and see how I get on. I'm hoping to evict him at 38 weeks!!

Hope you are all well. xx


----------



## becs0375

I haven't started RLT yet, gonna start on Wednesday!! I don't have a bag for hospital either, gonna have to borrow or buy one lol!!


----------



## Drazic<3

I did want to start my RLT at 32 weeks, but I had one and it gave me strong BH so my hypnobirthing teacher said to leave it until 34 weeks just in case! I am going to be drinking it by the bucketload after 37 weeks! 

It's well exciting Beks! I can't believe how fast it has started to go. She could hopefully be here in three weeks and she doesn't even have anywhere to sleep yet! :dohh:


----------



## Blob

Hmmm think i need to search out my RLT, tried to look last night but i couldnt find it :dohh:

Babythinkpink SHHHH... i do not want to hear that all babies are different :rofl: mine was an angel and slept from day one (so lucky) so i only want another baby the same please...else i'm sending it back :haha:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey ladies!

Asher, love the blanket! I wish I was creative and crafty like that but I'm rubbish at things like that.

OMG £279 for a changing bag?!? I thought £70 for the yummy mummy one was too much :wacko: It is lovely though

Aww lovely card Louise! How sweet! Which year group do you teach?

Nice Lizard Carley!! I'm not really a reptile type of person, but he is rather cute I have to say! My sisters boyfriend has a gheko called randall and he is really cute too.

OMG Bekklez I can't believe what a hash they made of your blood tests! She must be seriously bad at taking blood. Isn't it funny how with some nurses you barely feel it but with some it really hurts?!

Optical, I'm sorry you're having such a rubbish time! Family+weddings=STRESS!!! We had the same with our families and even though my mum and dad contributed towards the reception and some of my dress, I still put my foot down and said no if they were taking over and I'm glad I did, although I understand it is hard when it is their money. They were actually quite good when I explained that I appreciated it, but I really would like it another way etc etc and I found that giving my mum specific jobs to do really helped!

Blob, I agree that Genies girl will go first then I think it'll be you! I just have a feeling!

babythinkpink woooooooooooooooooo for moving up a box!!!! And glad you are feeling better today :kiss:

Drazic I too have the horrendous heartburn and I'm sure I OD on gaviscon every day! Thanks for mentioning it though, you've reminded me to reorder my repeat prescription for my truckload of gaviscon lol


Well I had a lovely long lie in this morning! It was much needed as I'm not sleeping so well at night still because of my hips. Poor Matt has resorted to sleeping in the spare room lol 

I haven't packed my hospital bag yet, but I bought the last bits I needed for it this weekend and am just washing baby's going home outfit and a blanket to take with me, so will be packing both this week. Eek I can't believe how close we are getting now!

I had a lovely weekend, went to the safari park on Saturday which was such a laugh, then out for dinner with Matt on Saturday night and then shopping and to see Shrek yesterday, which was great! I was knackered when we got in last night though!

Hope you are all well today xx


----------



## genies girl

Babythinkpink congrats on the box move not long now :)

Drazic hope the heartburn gives you a break today.

Emzy i really hope im not next :) im not quite ready i havent got a scan until 33 weeks so they not expecting me to go just yet.

I went into town with my mum this morning, had a fake pina colada smoothie and now im in love i feel a new addiction coming on.
Im going to spend the afternoon writing thank you cards to all the familys at work for all the lovely gifts i received over the last few weeks .

Ill pop back later and see how the rest of the stars are doing x


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks Geniesgirl! Luckily, the RLT seems to help - two birds, one stone :D 

Emzy - I sympathise! Does the gaviscon help? I didn't know we could have that during pregnancy. I haven't had so much as a paracetamol in 34 weeks so I am well and truly out the medicine loop! It's killer this heartburn though!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Drazic it does help but I have to have loads!! To be honest I had it anyway as I have a hiatus hernia which gives me heartburn anyway, but it's been really bad since I got to about 25 weeks pregnant! The doc says it is perfectly safe to take whilst pregnant and breastfeeding too and is one of the few medicines that actually says that on the label, so I was happy to take it. I've been wary of taking medicines too, although I have been taking paracetamol for hip pain lately but I don't like doing it. You can get gaviscon on prescription from your doctor or midwife too, so it's free. I was buying it before and it costs a fortune when you go through it like I do lol x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Girls, how many outfits are you packing for LO for the hospital? I was planning on packing 3 sleepsuits, 3 vests, 2 hats and 1 pair of scratch mits. Two of the outfits are newborn size and one is 0-3 months in case she is particularly big and doesn't fit into the newborn ones... do you think this is enough? I've just seen another thread on this and some people are planning on taking 6 of everything!! We only live 5 mins from the hospital so I figured if we ended up staying in longer, Matt can always come home and get some more... but now I'm thinking I should pack more! I'm just worried about space and taking too much. What do you think? Do you think this is enough?

xx


----------



## Sarahkka

A quick good morning from me before I splash off through the rain to work!
I feel very drowsy this morning. Simon had an episode of hollering at about 1:30 last night. Blergh. Plus the rain always makes me feel like crawling back into bed.
Teeny weeny - I haven't thought at all about a hospital bag and I will be very surprised if I get anything packed before September. All part of my plan to trick the gods that I am disorganised and unprepared for baby's arrival! Maybe then I can skip the 10 days overdue and induction that I am expecting to happen again.
Blob, I am planning a perfect angel baby, as well. He will sleep at perfect three-hour intervals and straight through the night, right from the get-go.


----------



## Blob

Geniesgirl WHAT is one of those...i need one in my life right now :haha: 

I'm packing
2-3 vests 
2-3 sleepsuits 
and 
2 hats and scratchmitts (incase)

I will prob end up with more :haha: but at the same time i dont intend to stay in there long :sick: our hospital is disgusting its totally totally foul!!! 

Also remember that our DHs go home at night so they can bring and take away things :thumbup:

:rofl: Sarah... we shall have great babies :haha:


----------



## Blob

Also OMG there are 2-3 more ladies in labour in August babies :shock: that will be us next month :yipee:

Also bet i'm jinxed now by thinking i'm going to be early :rofl: I will be still sitting here half way through Spetember... I'm refusing an induction until i'm 3 weeks over so could still be here by 12th Septemner :dohh:


----------



## becs0375

Emzy I was gonna pack what you are going to, I thought the same that my hubby could pop home of I hadn't packed enough lol!!!

I have just blitzed my upstairs and changed my bedding, my head is all fuzzy like I have been drinking, thought I was dehydrated but I have drunk loads!! I think its because I went back to bed this morning, its really put me out of sync!! Just made lasagne for tea, I have done nothing but eat all day!!! I have days like this where I eat and eat then I have days when I don't fancy anything!!


----------



## jenos

hi ladies hope everyone is good i don't post very often but have been stalking u all for weeks now and feel like i should join in. i'm freaking out abit about the whole going into hospital at the mo don't really want to think about it so i keep putting packing my bag off. i don't finish work for another 2 weeks so i really don't want to have to need my bags until after then. and the thought that some of us will be going into labour soon really freaks me out it just seems to be going to quickly, 9 months seemed like so long but now i'm nearly there is seems to have gone so fast


----------



## jenos

OMG just realised i've only got 44 days left now i'm having REALLY freaking out,:rofl: all that pain thats coming, but really i can't wait to met my little boy :baby:


----------



## genies girl

fake pina colada banana pineapple and coconut blended with ice and imagine your by thye beach, worked for me! :)

in hospital bag im going to take two sleep suits each two vests each and one nicer outfit each in case we see the bounty photographer. Im going to have a second bag packed for DH to bring in if we need more or end up staying longer, we may look like we moving in with the amount i have to take for us three as it is :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh good so it sounds as if I'm packing the right amount of stuff then... everyone was stressing me out with their 6 of everything and I was thinking I needed to pack more! I've also washed a blanket and a couple of muslin squares to chuck in. 

I did have my first baby wash on the line but I've had to get it all in- just in time as it's peeing it down now! Typical!

Jenos I was like you last week, totally freaking out about the birth and going into hospital and kept crying, convinced I wouldn't be able to hack it etc and I didn't want to pack my bag, I think I was in denial!! I kept watching birth videos and TV programmes about birth and reading birth stories and getting really really scared! But this week for some reason I feel fine about it again and not scared. I don't know what's changed but all of a sudden I just think, well yes it's going to hurt but it's natural and what we are made to do so there is no reason why I can't do it! I'm even starting to look forward to it as we will finally get to meet our little baby! Has anyone else had a freak out lately? I bet it's common to get really nervous around about now x


----------



## Drazic<3

I KEEP asking OH about what clothes to take for baby to hopefully wear and I have yet to get a sensible response. I bought her this gorgeous leopard print suit with 'perfect' written across it which is lovely but OH wants her to wear it with a neon green fluffy jacket I got in the Next sale! Poor kid.

ETA - New level of madness today - Rang the Tommies midwife to ask if there is such a thing as 'too much' movement. I am normally worried about too little. PROOF that I am never happy! :dohh:


----------



## SisterRose

I've got two sleep suits, two vests, one pair of scratch mits, a bib, two hats, a cardigan and a blanket in my Hospital bag for the baby.


----------



## SisterRose

Just had one of those moments posting, then reading that where I stopped and thought "OH MY GOD! I'm going to have a BABY!" :haha:


----------



## Blob

Genies girl watch the bounty lady :wacko: She drove me flaming mental...she was totally crap and kept on asking :grr:

Mmmmm where do i get such ingrediants genies girl :haha:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi all! I refuse to think about hospital bag until I finish work on Wednesday! Then I'll be doing baby washing and planning etc but until that I can keep pretending that there's ages left! Only 2 work days left!!!!!

We finally got flight details through for Wayne's deployment, he's not going until the 3rd October so even if she is overdue he'll have about a fortnight with her, AND they won't send him earlier even if she arrives early! I'm so pleased!


----------



## Blob

Awww thats really good Louise i dont envy you hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw Louise that's fab news!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi jenos, I have another 3 1/2 weeks to go until my maternity leave kicks in so can't imagine going in to labour until I'm 37 weeks. I'm happy to go fairly soon after though. Getting tired of being unable to move properly!


----------



## Blob

Weirdly i've decided i quite enjoy the last bit of pregnancy :wacko:


----------



## hopeful 39er

Congratulations September Stars. I was once a September Star, but I miscarried in February. I got pregnant again in March and everything looks good. Amnio came out fine and blood tests. I am 18 weeks today with a boy! There is always hope. Good Luck to all of you!


----------



## babythinkpink

Emzywemzy said:


> Drazic it does help but I have to have loads!! To be honest I had it anyway as I have a hiatus hernia which gives me heartburn anyway, but it's been really bad since I got to about 25 weeks pregnant! x

I have this too, I was born with it, and weak stomach valve, although pregnancy is supposed to make the hernia worse i found with my first the stomach was so pushed up it never really returned as bad as b4 i was pregnant, i can eat much more happily now than i ever could as a child, in fact my hatred of indigestion remedies stems from a childhood gulping them down!



genies girl said:


> fake pina colada banana pineapple and coconut blended with ice and imagine your by thye beach, worked for me! :)
> :)

Oh yummy yum, you can buy pineapple and coconut juice in tesco, perhaps whisked or cocktail shaken up with ice for a home made version, oh think i may be going shopping again tomorrow it is yummy pineapple and coconut, and if you drink malibu and pineapple it is a nice reminder without the alcohol, and i prefer it because i can drink so much of it!


Louise it makes me feel sad your dh has to go away, you are both very brave and it really must be gut wrenching to let him go:cry:

Drazic<3, your clothes comment made me laugh, two totally different outfits, try the green one first perhaps baby will throw up on it and a change will be required:haha:

Blob, its the contraception lady who gets on my wick, I mean you just have squeezed a melon out of a hole the size of a lemon and she comes in all chirpy asking what you intend to use as contraception, as if the baby was not enough for you!! 
Then she starts about your pelvic floor, which may just be useful if you could even feel it, i delight in my first wee having given birth let alone knowing anything about the state of my pelvic floor!!
I have been very good at avoiding her now!:haha:

hopeful 39er, Good luck with your pregnancy xx

Got to go, bought the new Nanny Mcphee film today, really wanted to see it at cinema but didn't manage it, so hoping to watch it in bed! 

Bye for now, big :hugs:, 

:baby:thinkpink xx

Whoo, having a good day, finally have this quote thing sorted, only taken a year or so!!!:dohh:


----------



## genies girl

wishing you a happy healthy time this time round hopeful 39er x


----------



## Krakir

Oh congratulations on another pregnancy Hopeful, so sorry to hear about your loss :(

i still haven't been thinking about my hospital bag.... i live probably about a 5 minute drive away from the hospital so i'm not too afraid of forgetting anything, i could just send our Doula to fetch something for me 

I ordered a maxi cosi carseat, and used our visa points to buy a Quinny Zapp stroller, so they should be here soon!!!!! yay!!

I keep rotating from super nervous about labor, and then i get REALLY excited. i've been reading a book my doctor lent to me called The birth partner. me and OH have been finding it really helpful in preparing us.


----------



## LittleAurora

fishy...what was you estimated fetal weight at your last scan?


----------



## drea2904

Hello lovely ladies! Hope we are all well, Its a kind of bank holiday here, its called the Glasgow Fair and what a day its has poured from the heavens, its such a shame as we had such a lovely May/June and as soon as the schools stopped at end of June we have had the worst weather poor kids (and parents!). I had the midwife this morn and got drenched going from car to centre! So not the best day plus discovered that my oven has broke:( The hob and grill are working but the Fan oven comes on but will not heat up, after some googling I think its the fan element that has gone, anyone any experience of this?


----------



## Asher

Evening all, our internet went bump today so not been on! Then before, I chucked my mobile phone into a rucksack to take the dogs for a walk with Archie, and he chucked a fruit shoot with no lid on the top, and my phone was SOAKED!!!! DH has just dried it out and it's working thankfully, but needs a new screen. Ebay again methinks. Me and phones do not go well together at all!

I can't seriously believe some people are 34 weeks! So close to babies! I really am getting excited now!

Well I had my follow up consultant appointment at the hospital today, and everything was good. No infection detected in either my urine sample or swab from Thursday. Doc was a lovely young lady doc who had loads of time for me, and to reassure me, she brought the mobile ultrasound unit in and scanned the little one. Head is well down, and she reckons the pains last week could be to do with how low the babs is, putting pressure on things and stretching stuff. Reckons not to worry and just to try and get on with things, aim at 37 weeks and take it from there! She reckons I might not make the 37 weeks and/or the homebirth, but to be honest, after last week, I just want a bigger baby than if it was born today! 
So all is good. 

More therapy, have started knitting a baby cardigan. I think I may well make a pigs ear of it, but we'll see!!

Exciting talk about packing baby's bags! I am going to wash stuff next week and pack the week after (34 weeks). 

Louise am pleased Wayne will have more time with Lilia before he's deployed. xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Oopsie, fell asleep in the bath and only woke when the dog crept in and started drinking the bathwater!! Double yuk!! I must be more tired than I thought!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

here are some nursery in progress pics!
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=255624&id=772731039&l=8fefd45b4d

and the pram arrived! whoop! 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Abcd0014-4.jpg


----------



## becs0375

I am so looking forward to getting into bed tonight!!! I feel shattered, its been so muggy today and I think its taken it our of me!! Ian has tomorrow off so we are taking Murphy and my neice to the beach for a nice walk! 

Louise we shall have to meet up soon, along with Drazic and Jen!! 

Asher what a pain about your phone and internet!!

Babythinkpink, that film is brill, I prefered it to the first one!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Little A, they guessed he was 5 1/4 - 5 1/2 lbs at 32 weeks. Have you been given an estimate?


----------



## Asher

Gorgeous pics Little A! Loving the Metallica T'shirt! I have kept an Italy shirt which is hanging in baby's wardrobe. It shall be worn whether it's a he or a she! Love the pram too!


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks fishy! at 32 weeks my bub was measured at 4.4lb!


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks asher!!


----------



## Blob

babythinkpink said:


> Blob, its the contraception lady who gets on my wick, I mean you just have squeezed a melon out of a hole the size of a lemon and she comes in all chirpy asking what you intend to use as contraception, as if the baby was not enough for you!!
> Then she starts about your pelvic floor, which may just be useful if you could even feel it, i delight in my first wee having given birth let alone knowing anything about the state of my pelvic floor!!
> I have been very good at avoiding her now!:haha:


:rofl: :rofl: 
Yea she bugged me too... i was needing a MW to come and tell me when to pee :haha: Urgh i would like to forget, sitting on the toilet and no conrtol over peeing or not :dohh:

LOVE the nursery pics :)


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

I've had a 24 hour nightmare (issues with SD again) I can't even begin to go into it. I got in to a terrible hysterical state last night and thought I was going to go into premature labour. I have felt dreadful today, sick, headache, painful eyes. I finally managed to get some sleep from about 5pm-7.30pm and I hope I manage to get a decent night of sleep. 

Sorry I haven't felt able to catch up properly today. I'll try and pick up where I left off tomorrow

Night girls xx


----------



## Blob

Awww hun :hugs: hope you feel better soon


----------



## Emzywemzy

LittleAurora said:


> thanks fishy! at 32 weeks my bub was measured at 4.4lb!

Same as my baby at 32 weeks :flower:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw MrsJ, big hugs. Hope you are feeling better soon xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

ARRRGHHHHHH!! is anyone else getting seriously fed up with people saying something like the following what seems like every 10 minutes:

"you wait til the baby's born, then you'll know what tired is"

"just wait until the baby's here, then you'll never stop doing laundry"

"make the most of those lie ins, as you'll have no sleep when the baby arrives"

ARRGGHH! I know people mean well, but I'm not stupid! I KNOW I will be tired when the baby arrives, but that doesn't mean that hip pain isn't keeping me awake most of the night now as well! And I know I will be doing a lot of laundry when the baby arrives... why do people feel the need to say these things constantly??! Maybe I'm just being irrational and hormonal but it's driving me insane! Even Matt came home from work today and said "I'm going to punch the next person that tells me how tired I am going to be once the baby is born" ha ha ha


----------



## Blob

:lol: I have to say i have NEVER slept so much as i did with a newborn...its not as hard as people make out. Now having a toddler...so much worse :haha: I dont know why people always say that :gun: :gun: 

Honnestly i do not know why people make it out to be so bad :hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

Blimey - i don't come on for a few days & look how many pages there are to read!!!!

Had my midwife appt today, told her about my passing out & vomiting & apparently my BP is quite low so she thinks it may be that. Not much can be done now & it will recover once bubba is here, same for the patterns she pressed into my legs :growlmad:. Tufty is still engaged (like he/she's gonna move or something :dohh: lol). Got another appt in 3 weeks time as i have my scan next week to check the placenta :thumbup:.



> I just want everything to be perfect for my baby

 I know that feeling soooo well right now hun :hugs: DH tried to please me with my furniture ideas but i had to admit to myself in the end that the way it is, is the best way for it all to work........it's just upsetting i can't have a 'proper' nursery :cry:. Oh well, i guess i should be happy that my baby has everything it needs & more (& less upset about how the place looks.......not like Tufty is going to care much eh).
Hope you get your wedding problems sorted out hun, two major stressful events so close together! :hugs: (says she who moved house, got engaged, got married & fell pregnant all in the same year:shrug: .......our baby will be here before our 1st wedding anniversary :dohh: lol)

Asher - gorgeous blanket - love the colours!

F&C, this is my problem at the moment - i just can't find anything i think i will wear comfortably, i'm gonna end up walking around naked in hospital :nope: is it ok to wear pj's afterwards? OR have those who have been here before found nighties best? (i usually sleep commando!!!)


> I'm only waking when I have to turn over as it hurts and is such a mission

 My DH finds this task absolutely hilarious :growlmad:

Carley - loving the blue tongue babes xxx Keep room for the baby won't you? :haha:

I refuse to look at the links for changing bags.......bags are a weakness of mine as it is & i already have 2 changing bags now :blush: I'm using one to pack babys stuff into for the hospital :thumbup:

Ooooh RLT - i have capsules & tea bags..........can someone remind me whaen we start & how much? :dohh:

Emzy that's about what i have ready to pack hun, not taking too much (loads of people say they pack too much) sad as it sounds remember hospitals are not the safest of places to leave your lovely stuff (i've heard items can go walkies when you go for a shower or to the loo) plus your other half & visitors can always provide should you need to stay longer than expected :thumbup: OH don't forget the car seat........unless DH will be collecting it (i'll make sure mine's in the car as we go lol)
Drazic - my OH hasn't a clue what i'll be packing........i'll take charge of that side of things thank you very much my darling :thumbup: God i hope i don't have to rely on him to bring extra stuff in :haha:

hopeful 39er CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: wonderful news hun :happydance::happydance::happydance:



> So not the best day plus discovered that my oven has broke The hob and grill are working but the Fan oven comes on but will not heat up, after some googling I think its the fan element that has gone, anyone any experience of this?

 Yeah ME! Mine has been broken for many months now as DH is a little too relaxed about ordering a new element, i've learnt to cook using my grill for everything :dohh:

Oooo hlittle A is that a M&S my unusual friends top? I luuuuuurve that range!!!!! Can't wait for bubba to arrive so i can buy some of those super cute clothes heehee

Emzy - i keep havint that too, very annoying!

Well, i've finally caught up now. DH should be home any time so i'll go put the kettle on for him :thumbup: chat tomorrow ladies, night night xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

oops sorry for the long post :blush:


----------



## Krakir

Regarding pj's and such... I've heard to just wear hospital clothing as long as you can, because theres a good chance you're going to ruin whatever you're wearing anyways!


----------



## Sarahkka

Evening!
I just pitched Simon into the crib at 6:40 pm for the second night in a row.
Tonight I have a trillion things to do. I am giving a talk on wildcats in a really beautiful little backcountry campsite in Yoho Nat'l Park on Wed night, and I have a LOT of re-organising to do. I need to squash all our camping and hiking gear down into three measly bags! No problem when it's just adults, but with a toddler? You know how crazy huge your diaper bag winds up being just to go to the playground for five minutes, right? Imagine two days in the mountains hiking. :dohh: What was I thinking when I signed up for this?
Anyway, I would like a membership in the Drowsy & Unmotivated Pregnant Women Club, please.
Oh well, it is really beautiful up there. It will all be worth it.


----------



## Carley22

Well what a day yesterday - i had a growth scan because they thought that babys femur was short but all turned out to be growing well. but the sonographer said i had a lot of fluid and wanted me to have another glucose test (even though the last 2 have been fine) so mum and i went round the miwives to book it in and they said that i was going to be under consultant care from now on because of having group B strep (i have never heard of this or been informed of it before now) but they way she said it was very casual as if i should know all about it. I asked her what it was and she gave me a leaflet explaining that once i go into labour i will have to get straight to the hospital and have IV antibiotics from the onset during..... which messes up my birth plans quite a lot. 

She explained that its nothing too much to worry about as they are aware of it but advised me to read up on it anyway. They've booked me in for another glucose test on thursday and a consultant appointment on monday. 

Mum and i went home with leaflet in hand that explains that at birth if baby gets infected s/he could potentially die or get bad meningitis and brain damage, so i cried and cried and cried for ages. Until, dave got home, i explained it to him and he asked how they knew if i had this or not (because hes an intelligent person unlike me) as he knows that this has to be sent urine samples to the labs for testing which he also knows they havent done for me. So he calls the hospital and has a long chat with them and takes me back down there for more urine samples and a dreaded anal swab (not so nice). 

After this a midwife (very good and nice) explains that she believes that they have out the wrong sticker on the wrong set of notes!!!!!!!!!! ALL THAT BLOODY WORRYING. 

I feel bad for the person that does have it and isnt getting treatment..... 

they are sending my tests off anyway so im not saying i do or i dont until they come back, but what a load of fuss for what may not be. 

i still have to have the glucose test again and the consultant appointment on monday but hopefully i will be taken off consultant care and go back to having the "text book" pregnancy i thought i was having!!! 

Sorry to be all me me me but i needed to vent..... 

Hope everyone is ok...

has anyone heard how mamabirds baby shower went i havent had time to look back....

and limpets you chat girl!!!


----------



## genies girl

morning all !

Mrs J08 sorry to hear your feeling so rough i hope you have somehow had a better night?

Emzy im definatly learning that when your pregnant people feel free to say whatever they like regardless of how it might make you feel "your life will never be the same" "your going to be so tired" like these things didnt occured to me? My size is also the main topic of conversation i either get "oh your not that big for twins" or "oh my gosh your huge arnt you" its okay when you have asked but from strangers on the bus not so fun!

Im tidying the cupboard under the stairs today ,exciting stuff eh? perhaps if we call it nesting ill feel more inspired .

Be back later x


----------



## genies girl

carley thats bloody awful putting you through all that ? medical professionals eh?

If they have cocked up you have every right to go to medical complaints , i hope everything gets sorted out and you have a better day x


----------



## babythinkpink

MrsJ08 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've had a 24 hour nightmare (issues with SD again) I can't even begin to go into it. I got in to a terrible hysterical state last night and thought I was going to go into premature labour. I have felt dreadful today, sick, headache, painful eyes. I finally managed to get some sleep from about 5pm-7.30pm and I hope I manage to get a decent night of sleep. xx

Hope your feeling better soon :hugs:



Emzywemzy said:


> ARRRGHHHHHH!! is anyone else getting seriously fed up with people saying something like the following what seems like every 10 minutes:
> 
> "you wait til the baby's born, then you'll know what tired is"
> 
> "just wait until the baby's here, then you'll never stop doing laundry"
> 
> "make the most of those lie ins, as you'll have no sleep when the baby arrives"

This makes me laugh, tell them to shut up!! It is the biggest load of cr*p anyway, you sleep so much better when baby is born, all the pains and uncomfortable gone, most babies make 2-4 hours at a time(some much more)which is more sleep than i am getting right now, I breast fed and had moses basket next to me so i never even got out of bed to feed, just picked up baby and shoved it to boob and when done back to sleep for us both!



Krakir said:


> Regarding pj's and such... I've heard to just wear hospital clothing as long as you can, because theres a good chance you're going to ruin whatever you're wearing anyways!

Would reccomend a night dress to give birth in, it is nice to keep it and a nighty can be pulled down, I wore pjs last time which was not good, and nothing to pull down, take a few in with you one for birth and others or pj's for after.
They do get messy if baby is placed on you but i felt that was all part of it! 



drea2904 said:


> The hob and grill are working but the Fan oven comes on but will not heat up, after some googling I think its the fan element that has gone, anyone any experience of this?

Yes sounds like the element, depends what model you have but there is a fan somewhere in your oven and with it the heating element, (turn off electric) take off the cover to the fan, find the element, unscrew it from the fittings and unplug it (make sure the oven is all switched of and the electric is of please!!!) then take it to a oven repair or supply shop, ours was £30 then just replace it the way it came out.
When ours broke it cost £50+parts just for the bloke to do that so i did it last time and so far its worked!



becs0375 said:


> Babythinkpink, that film is brill, I prefered it to the first one!!

Ahhhh it was fab, I cried and watched the ending twice, I even watched the bonus features!!:haha:

Well just popping by to catch up, have to get dd ready and fed b4 we go out to take dh to doctors and then a costa coffee, which i really can't afford but is a treat we have every now and again, its last week of school so will have lots of kids about from this week! 

Anyway nothing too much to catch up with me, will do it later!

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning Ladies! 

Draz & Emzy - I feel your pain with the heartburn! I'm chewing on rennies at the moment; it says on the packet that they can be used for treatment of heartburn in pregnancy so that'll do for me. I can't stand the taste of gavisgon - was it Louise who said 'man milk'? Lol.. it's foul. 

Babythinkpink - Congrats on moving up a box - I LOVE that smileys post! 

I must say though, my DD was a nightmare for sleeping. Her nose was too narrow at the top, which made feeding difficult. She kept having to break off to breathe, which tired her out, and then she fell asleep when she wasn't full. Cue me waking up every hour/hour and half for the entire time I breastfed (I managed 3 months). It helped when she was on formula, as I could then feed her the hungry babies one, so that then she could have less but still feel a little fuller. BUT she was still 4 yrs old before she slept through the night fully. There are reasons for that - when she goes to her dad's she has to sleep in the same room as him, so when she comes home, for the rest of the week, she can't settle in her own room. 

Anyway, my point is kinda that, now I've coped with that (and still wanted another baby!) I'm ready for anything! lol. 

Emzy, I've been switching from freaking out to feeling fine too. I've purposefully stayed away from ANY kind of birth programmes for the entire of the pregnancy so as not to freak myself out any more. But i'm still freaking lol, so i'm not sure if it's made any difference. I keep thinking 'well, it's gotta come out now' and I don't actually think that helps :haha:

Congratulations Louise! Fx she comes a little (but not too) early for you now so that you have even more time together! 

Little A - I love your pram! It's gorgeous! Loving the nursery pics too :thumbup: 

Sorry to hear you're having a bad time Mrs J - Fx things start to work out, and you feel better today :hugs: 

Limpets - I know all about rushing things - we bought a house, got engaged and got our bfp in the space of a couple of months. I don't know why I do it to myself! lol. As for the wedding plans, I hope to go back to them today. I've had a few days off, so hopefully now I can turn my phone back on lol. 

Carley - What an awful experience! I've realised that this happens waaaay too much since coming on this site.. as if pregnant women need all the EXTRA worry; It's terrible :hugs: 

I've just watched jeremy kyle and i'm cross. Why the hell would you base life-changing decisions on lie detector results??? I can't discuss it properly (forum rules), but it bugs the HELL out of me. If someone has cheated 3 times, why would you make a HUGE decision based on whether they have cheated a 4th??? :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I'm not sure whether watching jezza is good for me, as (as much as it entertains me) it winds me up. In the renaissance, it was common for wealthy people to visit mental asylums for entertainment. I'm not sure much has changed... 

Anyway, seeing as i've had such a productive morning, I'd better get ready for my consultant appointment. 

Hope you all have a fab day ladies :flower:


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

Thanks for your messages. I had a slightly better night although we were both up again at 5am. I went to my volunteer work this morning but ended up losing my temper with an argumentative, lazy teenager who wouldn't do what I asked her to do (also a volunteer) so I walked out. I just don't need additional stress after the last couple of days which have been hell. My DH has been trying to persuade me to stop volunteering for a few weeks as it's quite physically demanding at times and I've been coming home wiped out. Today was the first day I have thought "I just can't do this anymore". I feel guilty but I know I have to do what is best for me and the baby and this baby coming at 32 weeks is definitely not what I want.

I'm getting so much pain in my lady bits and lower back - I'm wondering whether the baby's head might be partially engaged as my bump has dropped a little too? Is this happening to anyone else? I've just taken two paracetemol so hope they kick in soon. I've got my 32 week scan tomorrow morning so I guess I'll find out then what position the baby is in. Last time baby was head down laying on it's side. I suspect baby is still head down but sometimes baby seems to be to my left side and other times with it's back to the front of my tummy. 

I was supposed to go to Breastfeeding class this afternoon but I've cancelled and am going in two weeks instead. I don't feel well enough to go today and DH has a hospital appointment this afternoon and I feel I should go to support him. I've got a horrible feeling that he is going to end up in hospital over the next couple of days. That's been part of the stress but the bigger issue has been SD's Mum who is doing all she can to prevent DH picking SD up for the 3 wks we are supposed to have her for the summer. At first she was insisting that she be collected today but not until 8pm as she's going to a party (it's an 8 hour round trip to go and get her) now she wants her to be picked up tomorrow afternoon at 3.30 pm or not at all. I have my scan tomorrow and DH is supposed to be working in the afternoon. As far as we are concerned we were picking her up on Saturday at 12 and going straight to Dorset on holiday. We both completely lost the plot on Sunday night about it and I was hysterical crying and sobbing. We have had 18 months of constant stress (emotional, mental and financial) for what? SD acting like a total brat and her mother doing everything in her power to make our life difficult and breaking the court order (which isn't worth the paper it's written on) on a weekly basis. We both feel we have to take control of the situation for our own sanity and that may mean taking a step back for a while. My DH has decided that our lives have revolved around SD for far too long and the time is come for other things to start taking priority, like the new baby for example and my DH's health. DH is no good to any of us constantly in and out of hospital and the Consultant has made it clear that stress is a contributing factor. Not wanting to sound melodramatic but DH could die from his illness, with every attack the risk of complications increase and he has had 11 attacks since all of this hassle with SD started. At what point do you have to say enough is enough? It's a very difficult and complicated emotional situation and I wouldn't wish it on anyone.


----------



## MrsJ08

Optical - I caught the end of JK too and agree with you. I think it comes down to one of my DH's favourite sayings - "50% of the people you meet in your life are below average intelligence" That's the teacher in him I guess, but it's a valid point and very easy to forget that some people really aren't all that bright. x


----------



## Asher

Morning everyone!

Aw Mrs JO8 as if you really need this AGAIN. I really feel for you and your situation. Hope things go okay with your hubby today. :hugs:

Argh Carley what a horrible day for you. :hugs:

I am sick of people feeling they can comment on any aspect of your pregnancy. It's as though if you've got a bump they've got free rein to say what they want. The current thing I'm having is people commenting on my previous early births and it being a good thing! My neighbour across the road said this morning at least I know I'll be saved the trauma of going overdue! I was speechless! I'd rather go overdue than sit by an incubator with an early baby! Grrrrr....

Have a nice day everyone. :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

LittleAurora said:


> thanks fishy! at 32 weeks my bub was measured at 4.4lb!

That sounds about spot on!! What a good baby you must have. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Limpetsmum, I'm gonna wear some old loose PJs for after the birth as I'll feel so much more comfy in them, even if it means binning them afterwoods. I hate nighties as they ride up all the blimen time, although I think I might have to get a cheap one for the labour as the old 'long' top I was thinking of wearing isn't so long now!!

Carley, that is awful! That poor woman who hasn't been diagnosed! Good on your dh though for checking it out. Thank goodness all should be ok for you and the LO.

Emzy there are several people at work who KEEP saying the same things to me.. like how painful it is when the baby engages and how tired I'll be bla bla bla. Are they trying to warn me so that I don't get pregnant, cause it's a bit blimen late for that?!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi ladies

I'm glad it's not just me that's sick of the nosey people's comments!!! Like F&C said, are they trying to put us off as it's a bit late LOL! It's like people must enjoy saying negative things? Very odd. The main thing that annoys me is Facebook, I can't update my status saying I enjoyed something like a day out or a lie in without someone random saying something like "enjoy it while you can" or "your life will never be the same". So thank you to blob and babythinkpink for saying that it is actually easier to sleep once the babies are here! How refreshing lol 

MrsJ Big hugs for you x

I'm packing an old primark nightdress to give birth in, then I can just chuck it away if it gets too messy and I've just bought a pack of 2 nursing nighties from mothercare for afterwards. They were on sale too for £16... not sure why they are not on sale online though! Here they are: https://www.mothercare.com/M2b-Pink...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42797041&mcb=core

I'm off to another antenatal class tonight which I'm looking forward to! Matt is going to hospital this afternoon to have a mole removed and they said he'll have to stay for a little while afterwards, so I hope he is home in time as I don't want to go on my own!

Ooooh the doorbell just went and it's my yummy mummy changing bag!! How exciting! I'm off to have a look!

xx


----------



## becs0375

Mrs J, hope you are ok, what a complete nightmare for you xxx

Emzy, I know exactly how you feel. I am sre people think that you are so naive that you don't realise that things are gonna be hard etc!!! 

We have been out at the beach since 9am and just got back, was lovely down there! Took Murphy and my neice, Maisie! We walked quite far and had a paddle, I feel pooped now!! Gotta pop into town this afternoon to get some bits, I feel like I deffo slowing down more and more each day with chores!! I am still doing what I always did just alot slower lol!!


----------



## opticalillus5

Oh Mrs J... That sounds just awful, and like she sees you as a babysitting service, is extremely selfish and crazy, and hell-bent on making your lives miserable. I agree that, with all you have going on at the moment, as awful as it sounds, you need to start putting your health, your OH's health, and the baby first. I really feel sorry for your SD, as it isn't her fault that her mum is crazy, but you can't keep getting yourself into states like this. Maybe when she is older, your SD will realise that it was all her mum's fault, and there wasn't much you could do. :hugs: 

Ooooo Yummy Mummy Changing bag post!!!!!! Lucky you Emzy :happydance:

Well, i'm back from my appointment, and I don't have to see the consultant again, just my midwife from now on. Baby is head down, I'm measuring a little behind, but I have done all the way through so I'm not worried cos baby is still growing (it's only 1 cm behind my dates). 
The consultant wrote 'at brim' on my notes under 'relation to brim'. Does this mean that bubs will start to engage soon? I know that usually they put 'free' or how many 5ths are engaged, so what does 'at brim' mean? 

Oooo babythinkpink - I could murder a costa coffee. I just can't justify driving into town (petrol money) + carparking to sit in there on my own. I need one of you ladies to move closer :) 

I'm off to iron my curtains for baby's room in a min. Oh was saying last night that he's beginning to get nervous now, bless him. He's already a fantastic dad to my DD, but this is his first child, and he takes ANY type of responsibility really seriously. He's gonna be brilliant, but he even said that he had a dream the other night about me going out and leaving the baby with him to look after for an hour, and it's made him nervous. 
So it's not just me that's getting a bit nervous about this baby coming now! Although for different reasons I guess. 

xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

Carley :hugs: again hun xxx

MrsJ08 - oooooh it makes me mad when people take the pi**, good for you guys deciding to take a step back though.

My mom woke me this morning asking about the moses basket cover, basically my parents bought me a basket with everything but i'm not too fussed on the frills, so she offered to go buy me some replacement covers. 1; does anyone know how difficult it is to get replacement covers for a moses basket??? You just can't get them anywhere 2: when Mom did find some they are £22 for 1 set WTF a new basket is on sale at only £29.99!!!!! So she offered to buy me a new basket & me sell the other one. This seemed a bit crazy so i had a think :haha: and came up with the solution of using my cotbed covers & bumpers instead :thumbup:. 
Here's a few piccies - the Winnie the Pooh is the original frilly set & the 2 Humpreys corner ones are cotbed sets which i think do the job ok. It's only for daytime naps in the living room as bubba has a swinging crib in our room for proper sleeps :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







basket 5.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 6









basket 6.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 6









basket 1.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 6









basket 2.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 6









basket 3.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## limpetsmum

the last shot of the 3rd option
 



Attached Files:







basket 4.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## limpetsmum

Aww opticalillus how sweet! I must admit i think my DH is getting excited as he's turned quite maternal on me lol. He loves feeling the baby all the time now & keep talking to my bump bless. 
I think i might get some cheap primark nighties - great idea :thumbup: then i can get some proper pj's afterwards when i know what will fit :haha:
Right......better go pack up all that moses basket stuff now & get it back in the loft - no room to keep it down just yet. Another 4 weeks & i'll wash the linen but the basket won't come down until as close to my due date as possible (probably when my contactions start lol)


----------



## Carley22

yey to fudging limpet..... looks lovely


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mrs J, I'm glad you and your dh have come to this agreement. It sounds like your SD's mum has probably polluted her head so maybe some time away from it all will help.

Optical I've never heard of the 'brim' before but yey to not needing to see the consultant any more!

Will also have to visit primark for cheap pants and nighties!


----------



## SisterRose

Sorry for the selfish post, just had a call. I failed the GGT test and I have to go and see someone about gestational diabetes next week :(

Just wondered if anyone has any information/tips? I don't know anything about it.


----------



## limpetsmum

Sorry i can't enlighten you much Bek but i'm sure some of the others will once they read your post :thumbup: Good luck & try not to stress over it hun :hugs:


----------



## babythinkpink

opticalillus5 said:


> The consultant wrote 'at brim' on my notes under 'relation to brim'. Does this mean that bubs will start to engage soon? I know that usually they put 'free' or how many 5ths are engaged, so what does 'at brim' mean?
> 
> Oooo babythinkpink - I could murder a costa coffee. I just can't justify driving into town (petrol money) + carparking to sit in there on my own. I need one of you ladies to move closer :)
> 
> xxx

Brim is the brim of the pelvis, so baby is head down and heading towards being engaged, 1st babies usually engage, subsequent can bob in and out. 

I want some closer Sept Stars too please!!

I knew the answer to this so why i have posted! 

Can't help with the diabetic thing, perhaps a new thread to ask anyone who has had this?

Back later, its bath night, girls first!

:hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

From the detective work I've done over the last 3/4 hours, I need to find out how drastic it is and if I'd need to inject insulin or just control it dietry, I should have some growth scans every few weeks it seems and I'll more than likely be induced at 38/39 weeks so I could have a late August baby and only 6 weeks left! Eeeeeek! We haven't even moved in to our house yet.

Just hoping Ellie is ok in there now and everything goes ok during the last bit of the pregnancy, can't believe I didn't find out until this late in the pregnancy. Damn the stupid nurse who butchered my arm and turned me away at 28 weeks for being 5 mins late. Could have known four weeks ago! :grr:


----------



## drea2904

Hey all, thanks so much for advice on oven! Hopefully get it fixed as soon as, we will wait until the wedding and all is out the way, well the wedding of my dh sister is on Friday and today we got Mason & dh's kilts, they tried them on and ong how gorgeous my boys look:) I know Im biast but I will post piccies on sat, I was crying, such a saddo!!

Im defo on the look out for cheap nighties now, last time I had all lovely new jammies to take in and needless to say all got a bit ruined and for the first 24 hours I couldnt wear jams because of my bag friend I had attached..... As I know Im getting a section for sure im defo going to get some nighties asap and then use my nice jams the next day or when im home, which hopefully wont be too long!!

:hug: Mrs J, you really need it.xxx

Louise you are so strong and Im so glad your man gets to have longer with you, plus the comment about dog and bath was sooo funny!!!

I like what you have done Limpets, so creative some of you stars!!!


----------



## MamaBird

Hi LAdies!!

Sorry I haven't been able to catch up properly :-( There was about 17 pages of chatter to read through and I don't have that much time right now. Just like everyone else DH and I have been very busy trying to get everything organized and ready for Peyton. On top of that...I had my baby shower this past Sunday so now our living room is FULL of gifts...I have a mountain of clothing I have to wash! lol It was sooo lovely though! I had a fab time and I got such beautiful gifts. Last night we pretty much completed our shopping for Peyton. We have everything now from breastpads to infant carrier to "baby on board" sign! lol Will post pictures when I have them! 

Bekks: I hope you get answers about your GD. Poor you :-(

Hope everyone is doing well! 

xo


----------



## becs0375

Bekks I am sure all will be fine and that Ellie is ok xx

Why do people feel the need to be sheep?? A girl I know is now expecting her 3rd and it seems she has only got up the duff as its the 'trend' here atm! They are always moaning about how skint they are and he is always off work because she can't cope with army life! Makes me laugh!!!She even got him off a tour last year when she had her 2nd!

I have had a lovely day today, been to the beach this morning and here there and everywhere this afternoon!! I am a bit shattered!!


----------



## Asher

Evening everyone!

Aw Bekklez sorry about your GD news. I have to admit I know very little about it, but I know there are others who'll be able to help!

Loving the moses basket bedding sets Limpets, how lovely to imagine a little one all snug and comfy in there in a few weeks!

I am all achy and twingy tonight and it's my own fault. I did a lovely big swim before, and then came home and took the dogs out with DH. I should have done one or the other but I am stubborn and won't be told. So now I am sat here suffering in silence cos he'll tell me off if I tell him I am a bit sore. Bad, bad Claire. :growlmad:

On a nicer thread, I think I am obsessed with my knitting. The back of the cardy I am doing is shaping up nicely, I can't leave it alone! 

Hope all okay tonight! :flower:


----------



## becs0375

You will have to have a rest day tomorrow Claire!!

I have been getting alot of twinges in my lady bits lately, makes me feel like I need the loo but I don't really need a wee!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Hi Ladies,

Bekkelez, if I remember rightly I think Pinky had a positive GTT, maybe PM. When I had the test mw said if came back positive I would be sent to a dietician and would need to test my levels for a week whilst keeping food diary. Just aim for low glycemic food sich as beg instead of fruit, whole grains etc until you get to see somone. Let me know if you want me to fish out my low gi book to give you foods to aim for xx

Had mw this morning who wanted to sign me off work... I refused but have gine back to work and demanded I work from home every afternoon and if I need to rest i can. basically low iron, white as a sheet, faint etc. Hopefully I will pick up soon

DH has just cooked trout brocolli and green beans nom nom nom

Sorry I've missed loads of posts but hope everyone's OK, got my 2nd hypnobirth class tommorow night


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies. I haven't really been able to keep up properly because I had to leave my laptop at my office. Hope all is well with everyone.
Asher, I know what you mean about overdoing but it's just so hard not to. I started having some contractions again on Sunday I think mainly due to stress and yesterday was horrible. I have come to learn that Mondays are rough though because I take it pretty easy on the weekend but Mondays are a full day of work and running the roads. You're still making me jealous with the knitting. I wish I was that talented.
Becs, I hate those twinges b/c I run to the bathroom enough without having any false alarms. LOL


----------



## Asher

I plan to try and chill a bit tomorrow, am off out for lunch with my friend and her little girl, and Jack of course. I am my own worst enemy. But then to some point there is necessity with the cleaning and stuff, although my mum offered to help out with the housework when I want help. It's just accepting the help that's difficult!

Oooh Jellycat feel better. I hope your iron levels pick up, it's nasty feeling like that.

I too am getting the lady bit twinges. Eeek not the nicest thing in the world!


----------



## becs0375

I have the same problem about accepting help, I would rather soldier on than admit I needed help, I am far too stubborn for my own good!!!

Jelly I hope you feel better soon xx

Nursekel, take it easy xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Evening ladies...had my scan earlier and it was so lovely to see him. He was in there sucking on his fingers the whole way through...so very cute!!!
He is on the top line for his measurements and 'a good weight!', I was told he definately won't be small! He is about 5lb 12oz and so will probably be over 9lb. A little chunky monkey! Can't wait to meet him now, I'd like him out in 3 weeks but I don't think that will happen. 
My son breaks up for summer hols tomorrow which means 6 weeks of pregnancy, 6 weeks of entertaining a 7yr old, hot weather= Me being a grumpy cow! However, I can't actually wait to spend the time with him so I'll have to save the grumps till after bedtime. 

I hope all you ladies are well. xx


----------



## Carley22

aww teeny thats great news...


----------



## becs0375

Thats fab news Teeny!!!

I can't wait to see my little munchkin again in a couple of weeks!! I keep wondering how big she is and how much she weighs!!


----------



## opticalillus5

babythinkpink said:


> Brim is the brim of the pelvis, so baby is head down and heading towards being engaged, 1st babies usually engage, subsequent can bob in and out.

Thanks hun!!! This is my second, so I guess s/he could go in and out for a while... I hope this one isn't back to back like Emma was, but they didn't tell me that. I've got a scan on the 15th August (my free one from the 4d place) so that'll tell me I guess! I must say though, it hurt like a bitch when she was feeling the baby's head near my pelvis.. I'm such a wuss! 

Aw Bekklez hun.. Fx it won't be too serious and it'll just be mild (if there is such a thing). I'd be furious with the jobsworth midwife too though for delaying your diagnosis :hugs:

Hope u feel better soon Jellycat :hugs: Don't go overdoing it with work! 

I'm being a little morngy tonight... I'm grumpy and snappy, and i've no idea why. Poor OH. 

On the plus side, it looks like the adsa baby event starts saturday (according to another thread on here) so I'll be able to pack my hospital bag n get all the last bits. I know i'm a cheapskate but I hate paying full price for toiletries! 

Can you remember A-G-E-S ago me posting (probably in first tri) about the lady who I used to live next door to? She had severe mental problems, and I used to have to call the emergency services in the middle of the night when I used to hear her shouting and smashing her house up. Or, sometimes, she used to wander around inappropriately dressed, or say inappropriate things to people, in which case i'd again call the ambulance for her. She used to harass me for cigarettes, but then come over and say people were trying to kill her, or there was a python in her yard. Anyway, I digress. Basically, I used to live in terrace housing next door to her (in mid terraces). She told me once (when she seemed to be having a pretty good day illness wise) that she ended up sectioned the first time because she set her house on fire with her children in it. I wasn't sure whether to believe her, but it caused me nightmares, and I was REALLY glad when we moved 4 months ago. 
Well, today she has set her house on fire, and stood in the park over the road watching it burn. Thankfully, no-one has been injured, but the fire spread next door and has even burnt the plaster off the walls in the living room (where she started it by setting fire to her curtains). 
As much as this has scared me, i'm also pretty upset and a little angry. I lost count of the amount of times which I said that she shouldn't be living alone, as she had no-one else in the world to look out for her. But they kept taking her away, only to return her back to the house less than a week later. Hopefully now she will get the care she needs, but it's ridiculous that it's taken this to get her it. 

Anyway, hope everyone else has had a good day... I'm watching CSI with a cherry bakewell :)


----------



## Carley22

Bloody hell - the poor woman!! she should definately have some sort of care package....


----------



## becs0375

Optical, what a crazy lady!!!!! She needs serious help!!


----------



## berkeley130

Hi Fish and Chips!! How have you been?? All is going well over here. Just wanted to let you know that I found out we're having a girl (yes- a while ago but still wanted to let you know). Could you update me with that cute little pink stork? Thanks so much.
All the best!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Well was going to reply to everyone i could remember then my shopping came came im sooooo angry though...i did it sunday online and the site was so slow it took almost 2 hrs to do, then i had a phone at 8:50 to say they were running 40 mins late, shopping turned up at 9:50 let him go checked all the stuff was there...NO FROZEN...arghhhhh!!! Phoned the call centre (South Africa) to get them to make the driver turn around, no good...then get a call from store manager saying that he will get it redelivered tomorrow!!!!!! How many hours of my life do asda want to waste!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sorry rant over!!!!!! :) x

Did notice thou from what i can remember that we all seem to be having the same ailments... twinges in the lady bits! 

Bekklez id put a complaint in about them turning you away especially now you have found out you do have GD!!! x


----------



## Laura617

*I am completely beyond upset right now. I had a doctors appointment this morning and was getting the results of my in depth ultrasound (that i had last week) and all looks good (so no not upset with that) but i knew the ultrasound tech had checked baby sex so i told my doctor to make sure he didn't say anything when reviewing the paperwork, he said it wasn't even on the paper work and even checked twice before giving me a copy so I could go over it myself and review all that was said. So I look and at the bottom of page two is the gender. I dissolved into tears in his office as I was so happy to be team yellow and its now ruined.
I made a point to tell him to keep it to himself as I will be doing that as well because I still dont want to let it slip to hubby and ruin his not knowing but I am so sad right now that I know. *


----------



## MamaBird

Laura617 said:


> *I am completely beyond upset right now. I had a doctors appointment this morning and was getting the results of my in depth ultrasound (that i had last week) and all looks good (so no not upset with that) but i knew the ultrasound tech had checked baby sex so i told my doctor to make sure he didn't say anything when reviewing the paperwork, he said it wasn't even on the paper work and even checked twice before giving me a copy so I could go over it myself and review all that was said. So I look and at the bottom of page two is the gender. I dissolved into tears in his office as I was so happy to be team yellow and its now ruined.
> I made a point to tell him to keep it to himself as I will be doing that as well because I still dont want to let it slip to hubby and ruin his not knowing but I am so sad right now that I know. *

Awwwe Laura:hugs:

I'm so sorry that after 31 weeks your surprise had to be ruined that way. :-( That is very upsetting. Hope you feel better soon :hugs: I'm not sure how I'd feel being put in your position...maybe buying a few blue or pink bits in a few days will cheer you up? But maybe not? :shrug: Like I said, I knew I wanted to know from the start so I can't imagine how I'd feel finding out by accident.

Feel better soon though. xo


----------



## Laura617

MamaBird said:


> Laura617 said:
> 
> 
> *I am completely beyond upset right now. I had a doctors appointment this morning and was getting the results of my in depth ultrasound (that i had last week) and all looks good (so no not upset with that) but i knew the ultrasound tech had checked baby sex so i told my doctor to make sure he didn't say anything when reviewing the paperwork, he said it wasn't even on the paper work and even checked twice before giving me a copy so I could go over it myself and review all that was said. So I look and at the bottom of page two is the gender. I dissolved into tears in his office as I was so happy to be team yellow and its now ruined.
> I made a point to tell him to keep it to himself as I will be doing that as well because I still dont want to let it slip to hubby and ruin his not knowing but I am so sad right now that I know. *
> 
> Awwwe Laura:hugs:
> 
> I'm so sorry that after 31 weeks your surprise had to be ruined that way. :-( That is very upsetting. Hope you feel better soon :hugs: I'm not sure how I'd feel being put in your position...maybe buying a few blue or pink bits in a few days will cheer you up? But maybe not? :shrug: Like I said, I knew I wanted to know from the start so I can't imagine how I'd feel finding out by accident.
> 
> Feel better soon though. xoClick to expand...

Thanks, i'm sure I will get over it in a few days and really what matters is a happy healthy baby but I am just so sad over it. 
I will be doing my best to not drop any hints to hubby so for now I am playing it as though I don't know and sticking with neutral so he at least can be surprised.


----------



## limpetsmum

:growlmad:Morning ladies! What a weird night! I went to bed about 11.30 (early for us but DH had already fallen asleep on the sofa an hour before) then woke at 3am & have been awake ever since. Usually it's annoying to be awake during the early hours & i feel restless but i just felt very peaceful. Had 2 cuppas & a few choccie biccies then back to bed, read my hypnobirth book, tried to get back to sleep but then DH alarm went off so i got up with him. May as well make the most of the day whilst i feel energised :thumbup:.

On the subject of pj's & nighties i went to primark last night & bought my entire maternity needs for £12!!!!!! I had 2 pairs of soft cotton pj bottoms, 4 tops (3 vest with v neck & press studs & 1 stretchy t-shirt - all ideal to breast feed in) and an extra long (i.e. it comes to my knees not just about covers my ass :haha:) nighty with press studs at the neck! That should just about do it as i have my huuuuge hypnobirth t-shirt & a birthing gown as well :thumbup:. i just wanna :cry: for you hun!!!

Jellycat - why won't you go off work yet hun? Might make you feel a little better......even if it's only for a week or so to rest up :hugs: I start my hypnobirth classes next monday :happydance:

Awww Teeny, at least he'll have mummy all to himself for the holidays then as he goes back little one arrives :happydance:

opticalillus - lets hope your right & she does get the help she needs hun, must have been a worry for you though :hugs:

Awww Laura - i am soo sad for you hun! It's a worry i have myself when we have our scan next week. I know it's not the end of the world but i imagine it's so upsetting as it takes the shine off the final part of your pregnancy & the whole delivery! Don't know what to say hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: apart from a formal complaint is required to prevent it happening in the future


----------



## pinkgem100

please can you add me!!! xx

Baby Girl due 20th Sept


----------



## limpetsmum

Welcome pinkgem100 & congratulations about the news of your baby girl :happydance: getting excited?


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!!!

Had a good nights sleep but woke up with bloody cramp!! I am eating bananas etc to try and prevent it but I think its because my legs get cold!

Laura thats so annoying for you xx

Pinkgem100, congratulations on the :pink:!!

Today Ian has a late start so he is still in bed, thought I would get up and have some breakfast and do some housework!! There is a nice breeze outside so might sit in the garden later with a nice cold drink and read a book!!


----------



## limpetsmum

> Today Ian has a late start so he is still in bed, thought I would get up and have some breakfast and do some housework!! There is a nice breeze outside so might sit in the garden later with a nice cold drink and read a book!!

 Sounds lovely! I have to wait in for a delivery ggrrrrr! Hope it comes sooner rather than later as i need to take some clothes back to debenhams & would like to pop & visit my friends & her children as i haven't seen them in ages.
Just put some bits on the for sale section - want to raise some cash & clear some room out :thumbup: 
Opticalillus - are you sorted for your wedding veil? Just put the one i bought but never wore on the for sale section :cry: i love it soo much! It is scattered with swaovski crystals which twinkle in a rainbow of colours, it never went with my dress :cry::cry::cry: but i think it's time to let it go now :haha:


----------



## Pinky1974

Bekklez said:


> Sorry for the selfish post, just had a call. I failed the GGT test and I have to go and see someone about gestational diabetes next week :(
> 
> Just wondered if anyone has any information/tips? I don't know anything about it.

Don't worry! That's my main advice. I'm still new to it too. They gave me a home testing kit and I have to stab my finger 4 times or 3 times a day. You'll get advice on what to eat. So it might be a good idea to start a food diary. That's what I'm doing. I also get a scan every two weeks now and every week after week 36 to monitor baby's growth. Try to cut down sugary and starchy foods and increase your fibre intake. What happens is: your pancrea doesn't work properly and the sugar stays in your blood longer instead of going into your cells. In most cases it will go away after your baby is born.


----------



## genies girl

morning stars.

I will be resting a bit more today over did it a bit yesterday with the cupboard clearing :)

Im 30 weeks today exciting stuff esp as i dont know how many more weeks it will be until i meet the twinies!

Ill just go read the posts again and pop back with personals x


----------



## limpetsmum

oooh genies - how exciting for you!!!

I'm online looking for lean to greenhouses, it's what we want from my parents for our wedding gift (told them to wait until summer) but having problems finding the one i remember seeing last year :growlmad: need to get it delivered & erected so we can crack on with building the tortoise enclosure onto it all before bubba arrives.......no pressure then :dohh:


----------



## pinkgem100

Hey Limpetsmum,

yes getting excited, cant wait for her to come now, just want her save in my arms!!

I dont usually post in here (usually on PAL) but as it is getting close thought i would pop over and see what was going on and found reading some of the treads very helpful!!

XX


----------



## Asher

Morning ladies, am supposing to be taking it easy today after yesterday, but the cleaning bug has got me at the moment. Have just sat down now though and might do a bit of knitting while I watch Jack play!

Oooh Limpetsmum you'll be tired later! It's cruel the not sleeping thing now. Just when we need our sleep. Hope you manage to get all the stuff done you plan to do today! 

Congrats on your little girl PinkGem! 

Genies it must be so exciting to know you're going to have 2 little ones! So lovely!

Enjoy your chilling out Becs! 

Right, off to do a spot of knitting! The life I lead! Actually am off out for lunch in a bit, I plan to stuff my face AND have a pudding!! :happydance:


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning all,

Been thoroughly sick this morning, think it was a mix of my cough and morning sickness, but not pleasant at all! Feel a bit better for it though!

I just wanted to share a thought with everyone, the pain in your lower pelvis, its like a sharp owch pain that is just a few seconds but can come back, I asked last time what this was and it is the baby turning its head, (so it twists in your pelvis thus the pain) although its a horrible pain, and i have just started to notice it, I find it does help to know why it hurts, that my little baby is turning his/her head about, nice sweet thought! 

Laura, I am so sorry your surprise has been spoilt, I can't imagine how dissapointed you must be waiting so long on team yellow, It also means you holding something back from dh which is not nice either, it is such a shame that not wanting to know is so hard! My first 2 they wouldn't tell me!
I don't understand what bearing it has on anything and why it needed to be on your notes at all? 

Pinkgem, welcome to you and your pink bump xx:hugs:

Genies girl, Happy 30 weeks hun, and put those feet up, hope you get a rest today, it must be pretty heavy for you, you are carrying the weight of a term baby plus waters and placentas and stuff, wonder when you will meet your twins, very exiting! :hugs:

Becs, ohh i hate cramp, i cant eat bananas either, they have in the past caused migraines, but i have not had one in about 10 years so i may give it a whirl! I miss them, they are so nice dipped in sugar!

limpetsmum, I need to do a shop to finish my hospital bag, defo a trip to primark on the cards, but it needs a day set aside for it as its not too local, may go Friday b4 the kids break up! 
Well done on your bargains.

This is my hospital bag i have ordered, my friend is picking it up today for me and i pick it up from her tomorrow, if it is too small for hospital bag i will use it as a baby bag to put all the little things in! I just couldn't resist! It was £8.99 last night and has been reduced again today! yay!
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2864512/Trail/searchtext>HOLDALL.htm

Anyway apart from being sick, and having lots of housework to do i think everything is ok!
Mil round Friday, why i may go shopping, it sort of kills 2 birds with one stone, she gets on dh's nerves a bit and so taking her out can sometimes help diffuse that a bit! 

Well big waves to everyone, hope this weather stays put i need to get loads of washing done! I have not even started on the baby stuff yet, i want to wash all the bedding and leave the basket to air, better start it soon but need a day that is nice and i have no other washing to do, which is like....never! 

Back later 

:baby:thinkpink xx

Ps Only 2 more school days left! Louise don't you finish today? :happydance:


----------



## becs0375

Babythinkpink that must be awful having morning sickness at this stage, I really feel for you xx Loving the holdall, what a bargain! I need to get some bits from Primark too!!

Done all my chores and all showered and ready to chill lol!!!

Limpets I hope you find your greenhouse!!

Asher what are you knitting now?!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

I'm sorry I have had to skim through so a lack of personals but just wanted to say to Laura - I'm really sorry your surprise was ruined :hugs:

Thanks for your supportive messages, just when we didn't think things could get worse DH was admitted to hospital again yesterday afternoon :cry: which means he has missed the 32 wk scan this morning. (DH was in hospital for my 28wk one too) Luckily I didn't have to go alone this time as my best-friend came with me. Scan results were ok - baby still in the normal range etc. But, I am now a member of the BREECH club. I can't believe it, baby has been head down for every single scan I have had up until this one. I'll be trying everything to get the baby to turn between now and 36 wks. I asked the sonographer what will happen and she said that they won't worry unless baby is still breech at 36 weeks. If the baby is they will try to turn it, obviously if they can't I will have to have a C-Section :cry: :cry: I really don't want a section, I want a natural birth. I'm feeling really sorry for myself. 

Still don't know what is happening about SD coming to us for 3 weeks. It's been taken out of our hands now as DH is in hospital (and prob will be until Sat earliest) so it's impossible for him to collect her. MIL has offered to go Fri so SD is going to try and persuade her evil mother. If her mother says no, then we have done everything we could and so be it. I'm not going to get upset about it anymore, all this emotional stress is obviously impacting on DH's illness and to be blunt he's no good to any of us dead. I really can't imagine losing him and ending up a widow at 35 with a newborn, but if he keeps going to hospital like this it's a serious possibility. I'm just trying to put it to the back of my mind and focus on the positive because I don't want to fall apart for the babies sake.

Here are my scan pics - not the clearest but it's getting tricky at 32 weeks. The first one is a profile, you can see an arm at the bottom of the pic and baby has it's knees to it's chest. The second one is a split screen, two feet to the left of the pic and a footprint to the right.

Sorry again for the lack of personals. Hope everyone is ok? x
 



Attached Files:







32wkprofile001.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 7









32wkfeet001.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## opticalillus5

Aw Laura :hugs: that's awful. I hated being team yellow to start with (OH insisted) but now i'm pretty pleased about it. OH did say that I could find out if I wanted, but I knew I'd have slipped up. I'd be devastated if I found out now. :hugs:



limpetsmum said:


> Opticalillus - are you sorted for your wedding veil? Just put the one i bought but never wore on the for sale section :cry: i love it soo much! It is scattered with swaovski crystals which twinkle in a rainbow of colours, it never went with my dress :cry::cry::cry: but i think it's time to let it go now :haha:

Thanks honey, but I think it's going to be my 'something borrowed', along with a tiara that my auntie's friend has. I'm still slowing down with the planning as I don't want to get stressed by it again. Thanks again for thinking of me though! :flower: 

:hugs: again MrsJ - Fx your OH comes out of hospital soon. It must be awful.. :hugs: Your baby is gorgeous though, and don't worry about being breech, you have plenty of time for bubs to turn. 

:hi: pinkgem! Welcome to the stars! :hi: 

Well, I too had a terrible night's sleep last night. Next door kept me up AGAIN until after 1am, OH had to go around at half 12 to ask them to quieten down. They weren't playing music, or having a party, but their bedroom must be adjacent to ours, and we could hear them talking, going to the toilet etc. I felt bad going around to tell them to be quiet as they weren't *actually* being too bad, but with OH having to be up at 6 it wasn't really fair. 
Then, DD had a bad dream at 2am. So I went in and turned her lamp on, as she was scared of the dark. Cue her coming in to our room in half-hour intervals until 5am because she couldn't sleep with the light on, but was scared to turn it off. 

So, today i'm shattered. I've been for my first counseling session today, which was a little odd and really difficult. It's strange to talk about yourself in that way, and tell your ENTIRE life story, and internal thoughts to someone like that. Hopefully it'll help though, and keep the dreaded PND away. The counselor seemed to think that i'm doing well and am 'normal' at the moment though, which is good. 

Hope everyone is ok today :flower: 

xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi ladies

OMG Laura that's awful! I'm so sorry your surprise has been ruined for you :cry:

And :hugs: MrsJ, I do hope your DH comes out of hospital soon and that your baby turns!!

Optical, glad the counselling is underway. I went through counselling myself a couple of years back and you are right, it's weird to open up like that to a complete stranger, but I found it really helpful.

Well, I've been for my midwife appointment this morning and everything is fine, although my fundal height is 37 :huh: I've got a growth scan next wednesday anyway, so they'll check everything then, but I have a feeling I'm going to have a giant baby lol Matt is convinced that she is going to come early, but I just think we'll have a massive baby! She gave the midwife a good kicking when she was feeling her as well (which I thought was hilarious as I don't particularly like my midwife, so I'd like to think she was doing it on my behalf ha ha) and she is still head down and starting to engage... in fact wasn't it you optical who was asking about being "at brim"? Well, my midwife has written that on my notes too and she says it means that baby's head had started to move into the pelvis and the very top of her head is in. She also took blood again and said that last time my iron levels were 10.9 and if they have fallen below 10.5 I'll have to have iron tablets and won't be able to use the midwife led birth suite and will have to use the normal central delivery bit of the hospital... she said she'd let me know tomorrow if the results show it's dropped. I hope it hasn't!

After the midwife I went into town to get my mum a birthday present and a few bits and I ended up buying way too much and carrying very heavy bags all around town! My pelvis now actually feels like it is going to fall off lol I've just got to wrap my mum's present now and take it to the post office down the road, then I can chill out for the rest of the day... apart from making a roast!

xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Opticalillus :hugs: try & stay as relaxed as poss hun, lovely scan piccies by the way.....looking forward to mine next week :happydance:. Hope DH is getting sorted out & back home with you soon sweetie :hugs:

My ironing board & hoover arrived so i got my freedom back today :happydance:. Took some items which didn't fit back to Debenhams only to find out i can't get refunds on half price items :growlmad: annoyed isn't the word esp as i bought them so late in the day they had closed the changing rooms so i even asked if i could bring them back & was told i could........obviously not for a refund :shrug:. I managed to find a coat (not that i need ANOTHER one - but it matches my travel system........sad i know:haha:) and had the rest on a gift card.
On the way back to the car i was hungry so i went to withdraw some cash to buy food only to have my card declined :nope: i've reached my overdraft limit :nope: initially i was embarrased but now i'm just panicking........what the hell am i gonna do? I have direct debits going out tomorrow & in another few days :cry::cry::cry: it's gonna be such a struggle on mat leave - i may even have to go back to work early if i can't keep my head above water :cry::cry::cry: sorry to moan folks! 

:hugs: to you all, i guess we all have our own little problems eh xxx


----------



## elmaxie

Hey Ladies!

Sorry its been a while and I really havent managed to catch up at all but I wanted to pop past and say all was well with me and baby.

Have had a bad week where I have been so hormonal to the point it was a constant arguement with my OH and ignoring each other, me being weepy one minute then a really horrible nasty cow the next...but it seems to have passed!:happydance:
I avoided here and facebook for a good few days incase I was horrible:blush:

Sorry I havent caught up on whats gone on but I will try to get online again in the evening or tomorrow!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Finally got my new dress and bump pic on laptop, bit out of date now!!





Had to take 2 pics to get in bump, and me!:haha:

Just love the big bump look the dress gives me!


----------



## elmaxie

MrsJ08 said:


> I can't believe it, baby has been head down for every single scan I have had up until this one. I'll be trying everything to get the baby to turn between now and 36 wks. I asked the sonographer what will happen and she said that they won't worry unless baby is still breech at 36 weeks. If the baby is they will try to turn it, obviously if they can't I will have to have a C-Section :cry: :cry: I really don't want a section, I want a natural birth. I'm feeling really sorry for myself.

Hey!

Just wanted to say my baby had been head down then for my 32 week scan was laying transverse! I took advice off here and would have my pelvis higher than my head and also was on all fours with my bum waggling in the air and today at midwife baby was head down!

You can have a natural birth if baby is breech...its just a bit more risky due to delivering head last.:hugs:
I was told I would get a section if baby was still transverse as it was more difficult to turn and because of laying across there was no way of baby delivering naturally. I say give it a try and it might just work. Dont panic just yet as there is still plenty of time.:hugs:

Sorry to hear about your OH missing your scan too again. Do you get another at 36 weeks?? 

Emma.xx


----------



## abbSTAR

Heeey, sorry im a bit of late comer but im due on 22nd September with a little boy :blue:


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey Emma - you can come & be a grumpy cow all you like on here, tis the theme of the month :haha:

Babythinkpink - that is a gorgeous dress hun - makes your bump look lovely & beach ball ish heehee

Welcome to the fun farm abbstar :hugs:

Just got off the phone from my Mom - she is coming to stay next week for a few days :happydance::happydance::happydance:. This means i get to chill with my Mummy & she will be able to come to the scan with me & DH and see Tufty for the first time :dance:


----------



## Blob

Really cannot read through all the posts i've missed :dohh: DH and i went away to a hotel last night :cloud9: Then this morning i was getting full on contractions 5 mins apart :shock: Luckily they died down again... Thank feck i would like another few weeks i'm not ready yet to have a baby :haha:

Mrs J :hugs: dont worry my baby turned at 33 weeks and most seem to turn about 36 weeks. Really try the keeping the pelvis above the head workd over 80% of the time :thumbup:

Babythinkpink gorgeous dress :thumbup: and bump :flower:


----------



## limpetsmum

OMG how scary blob! Saying that i'd be quite excited........i AM ready for baby now, not liking this waiting around at all......i'm a very impatient lady :haha:


----------



## limpetsmum

RIGHT! i'm bored now so i've decided to inflict it all on you guys :haha:(sorry!!!:blush:) 
Gonna upload some photo's of my lovely baby things :happydance:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Blob said:


> Really cannot read through all the posts i've missed :dohh: DH and i went away to a hotel last night :cloud9: Then this morning i was getting full on contractions 5 mins apart :shock: Luckily they died down again... Thank feck i would like another few weeks i'm not ready yet to have a baby :haha:
> 
> Mrs J :hugs: dont worry my baby turned at 33 weeks and most seem to turn about 36 weeks. Really try the keeping the pelvis above the head workd over 80% of the time :thumbup:
> 
> Babythinkpink gorgeous dress :thumbup: and bump :flower:

Omg that's so scary! I still can't believe that it could really happen to any of us from now forwards. Apart from the odd tired day I still feel like I could run a marathon and cnt comprehnd that in a few weeks I could be a mum!


----------



## Blob

Well with Tabs i was having these pains the 2 weeks running up to her being born, so FX'd baby will be here in 2 weeks ish... Though that could be TOTAL wishful thinking and i will go over due :rofl: 

I'm just not ready cos i dont want to go into hospital :cry: so baby HAS to wait until i'm 37 weeks...so really want 3 weeks please


----------



## limpetsmum

Ok firstly my baby changing bag :happydance: with matching change mat heehee :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







edit3.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 4









edit6.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 3









edit4.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 3









edit5.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## limpetsmum

My re useable nappies (various makes) :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







edit1.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 5









OS-zebrasceneouter.jpg
File size: 75.4 KB
Views: 3









edit7.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## limpetsmum

My swinging crib next to the bed in our room :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







edit9.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 7









edit8.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 5









edit10.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Blob

Awww cuuuute!! I have SO much more to do :shock:


----------



## limpetsmum

Randoms of me throughout pregnancy :haha: (it's quite alarming that in the past phot - the dark one where i'm wearing the long pink jumper/dress - i was only 19 weeks! I seem to have pretty much stayed the same since then hahaha)
 



Attached Files:







edit12.jpg
File size: 62.3 KB
Views: 11









edit13.jpg
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 8









edit14.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 9









edit15.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## limpetsmum

....can't be bothered with anymore lol. I think Tufty is saving you all from complete boredom as it's getting uncomfortable to sit down as i'm being half beaten to death from the inside! 
Do you think i'd get locked up for walking around the neighbourhood with an empy travel system :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Blob

:rofl: You are really bored huh :) I still have loads to do with Tabs so thats good... 3 weeks are going to go fast before i'm bored and trying anything.

Am scared to take my RLT now after all this :dohh:


----------



## elmaxie

Oh my god Blob!! Thas quite exciting and scarey all rolled into one!

I did actually have a dream the other night you had a baby girl and called her Anna....:blush:not that I dream about you or anything dodgey. I just got a text and posted it here:haha:

OH limpets I looove the tortoise changing bag! Where is it from? Not that I will be allowed one as I never used my last one so....:cry:

I had my midwife today and finally remembered to ask about my HIP form so its getting sent tomorrow:happydance:
Baby was fine and head down now which is a huge relief...she had a good feel and also said she could tell by where she found the heart beat:shrug:I will believe her!

Had a mad cleaning spree tonight too so am knackered and heading to be soon.

Also my boy has decided to act up going to bed now...he has basically taken the piss out of OH for the last 4 days during the day for his nap by throwing his dummy out so Oh has to go back and give it to him...then OH gives up and take shim out his cot:growlmad:
Sooo last night we had this from 11pm until 1am until he fell asleep again (he went to his bed great at 7pm too:shrug: But tonight it was a 1/2 hour struggle then he finally threw it out and I was a bad mum and let him cry and hug his giraffe toy then put it back in with him when he was asleep:blush:
Hopefully he might realise this aint gonna work anymore...HOPEFULLY!

Emma.xx


----------



## becs0375

Evening all!!

Lovely pics Limpets!!!

I am so frickin mad, yet again some irresponsible dog owner has let their mutt shit on my lawn twice in the last 3 days! I am raging!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

limpetsmum said:


> Randoms of me throughout pregnancy :haha: (it's quite alarming that in the past phot - the dark one where i'm wearing the long pink jumper/dress - i was only 19 weeks! I seem to have pretty much stayed the same since then hahaha)

You have a nice size bump. I'm like you, I haven't really got much bigger in last month or so at all. I have a small bump (everything measured fine at 28 weeks so all good). But in a way I wish I had a bigger bump because I don't think dh realizes that the reason I am sleeping so much and not so mobile is because I'm 32 weeks pregnant, not cos I'm lazy... Maybe seeing a really fat belly would help him realize!!!


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Emma thats so funny!! Tabs best friend is called Anna :lol:
Tabs is also fighting sleeping :nope: But i got THE best toy ever for nights 

https://www.tomy.co.uk/products/wtp-sweet-dreams-lightshow/?parent=883

Its amazing she just watches it, if they cry it goes back on again...i thought she was too old and got it for this baby but now i'm going to have to get two :dohh:


----------



## dmich_

so we had our 3D ultrasound & its a girl!!


----------



## Krakir

Congrats on team pink :D


----------



## Laura617

*dmich congrats on team pink!

alright so I am feeling calmer tonight, thank you all for understanding and letting me vent,  to all. Hubby is being sweet and told me I could tell him what it was so I don't have to worry about letting it slip but I said I was going to do my best to keep it quiet and it might be kind of fun to do so.

I was so completely wrapped up in being upset yesterday that I forgot to ask if anyone has had their fluid measured and it come back low? My doctor said mine was "low normal" so not worried but I have to be scanned every two weeks now when I go to my appointments, not sure what even causes this, any experiences?*


----------



## Laura617

becs0375 said:


> Evening all!!
> 
> Lovely pics Limpets!!!
> 
> I am so frickin mad, yet again some irresponsible dog owner has let their mutt shit on my lawn twice in the last 3 days! I am raging!

that drives me completely insane! If you knew whos dog it was I would scoop it up and leave it infront of their door with a not so nice note.


----------



## cat81

Hi Ladies,
I have posted some details on a separate thread but just to let you know that one of our September Stars - Thomas James Slater - decided that he wanted to come into this world a little early and was born on Tuesday night at 10.05pm, weighing 5lb 2oz. He is in the special care unit but is doing well and I will hopefully be able to bring him home in a week or so. He's absolutely perfect. I just can't believe I've done it and he's here already.
I hope you're all doing well and good luck with the rest of your pregnancies. I can't wait to hear about all the other stars now that they are beginning to arrive! x


----------



## Blob

I posted on your other thread but congratulations again hun :hugs: Hope he comes home soon and you get lots more cuddles. Have you got any photos?


----------



## becs0375

Congratulations Cat xxxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Cat - that's wonderful news - Congratulations :hugs: I'm going to look for your other thread now x

I'm feeling a little more positive today ladies. The hospital seem to have got DH's pain under control at last. SD's Mum was still sending him snotty text messages yesterday despite the fact that he was barely lucid in is hospital bed! The f***ing bitch I feel like strangling her. DH has taken the very brave decision not to have SD during the holiday as a result. I managed to speak to SD and explain that he is very poorly and will have to have 2 weeks bed rest when he comes home so there is no way he will be able to entertain her and take her out and about and she seemed to understand. Well put it another way, she quickly changed the subject and started telling me about something else that she had been doing at home, rather than being concerned about her Dad's illness. DH managed to sleep well last night, I think a huge weight has been lifted off his shoulders and hopefully he will make a quick recovery now he only has his own health to focus on. 

Becs, I'm a dog owner and I find it embarrassing that other people do things like that. There is a woman (trophy wife would be a more accurate description) around the corner who often used to walk her Boxer puppy into our street to do it's "business" and then creep back around the corner again. My neighbour caught her in the act and gave her a right mouthful and she mysteriously stopped. I kept hoping one of those CPO's would catch her in the act and give her a massive fine, but it's not as if she would pay it, her ugly but rich husband would!

Just realised I have gone up a box! With the stress of the last few days I hadn't even noticed :happydance:


----------



## Asher

Congrats Cat81! Little man was a good weight hey? Big hugs to you, hope you get to bring him home really quickly. I know what it's like to have a little one in special care so even bigger hugs to you. xx

MrsJO8 so sorry to hear about everything that's going on for you again. Your SD sounds so much more mature than her mum! Hope DH is better from this bout very soon and you get a few stress free weeks before little one makes it's appearance. x

Becs I'm a dog owner too and I can't stand people who don't do the poo picking up. I would gladly carry a fine book around with me and fine them all!! Hee hee!! x

Missed loads from yesterday, not feeling quite myself today, feel all fuzzy and dizzy. I think taking it easy is the plan for the day although I'm not sure how that's going to happen!


----------



## MrsJ08

Asher - hope you feel better soon - could it be low blood sugar?x


----------



## genies girl

hi all 

limpets loving the pictures keep going!

Blob hang on in there!

I woke up in the early hours with what felt like bad period pains, i have to admit i was a bit scared its the first time ive really thought something could be happening and it shook me up a bit, wimp i know!
I was meant to be going shopping with my mum but ive put it off as i havent got up yet!


----------



## Dolly.

Congratulations Cat! :) hope he is home soon xxx


----------



## Asher

Thanks MrsJO8 maybe it could. Haven't felt quite right since I got up. Might be the return of morning sickness cos I do feel a little bit sicky too.


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats Cat! :wohoo:


----------



## limpetsmum

> OH limpets I looove the tortoise changing bag! Where is it from? Not that I will be allowed one as I never used my last one so....

 I actually bought it pre loved from on here - it is gorgeous, it's from Samsonite. I googled it yesterday as my friends sister saw it & wanted one, there are lots on ebay all going for under £10 - you can also get a giraffe one, ladybird one, bumble bee one & a penguin one :thumbup:



> But i got THE best toy ever for nights

 My friend has requested i don't buy this as they want to get it for us - she swears by it for settling her twins off if they wake in the night :thumbup:

Congratulations on team pink dmich :hugs:



> that drives me completely insane! If you knew whos dog it was I would scoop it up and leave it infront of their door with a not so nice note.

 Oooh that's polite - i'd post it through the letter box........without a note:blush:

Cat81 - congratulations hunny on the safe arrival of your son :happydance: :hugs:. Keep us informed how your both doing won't you xxx

MrsJ08 - glad he is a little better & well done to both of you for making the decision regarding SD :hugs:

Hey Asher, just take things easy, could well be low blood sugars hun - it would make you feel sick :hugs:

Sorry if it's repeat news but i just noticed that an October baby was born 2 days ago!!!!!! at 28 weeks! He is aparently doing very well - so scary these babies!

I've just had mail woohoo!!!! Bet it's nappies lol


----------



## limpetsmum

WOOHOO i just sold my wedding veil!!!!!! :happydance: I'll be sad to see it go (i never got to use it as it didn't match my dress) but it was stunning :cry:. On the plus side i have money in my 'Tufty' account yaaaay! I can keep watching something on ebay i'd like to get now :happydance:

Going back to babies - i'm getting a weird sensation waaaay down in my groin/pelvis.....that area anyway lol. Right where you get period pains, it only lasts a couple of seconds but when it comes on it bloody hurts. Almost feels like a grinding sensation - might this be baby moving his/her head? It has only started in the last 10 mins :shrug:
Oh & not related but i started my RLT tablets yesterday, just taking 1 a day for now :winkwink:


----------



## becs0375

Mrs J what a nightmare for you, hope DH is ok xx Your SD does sound very mature, bless her xx

Asher you take it easy chick x

Limpets, YAY for selling your veil!!!

I have been and put a letter of complaint in about the dog owner to our welfare officer!! He said they have had so many complaints but unless they have it in writing then they can't do anything!! Glad to know I am not the only one!! Need to take my dog out in a bit then we are off out for a meal later as my uncle and aunt are down for a few days!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Optical, I can't believe with a history such as hers that she is not getting constant care/being monitored! What a relief that you don't live there any more.

Berkeley! Found your post. Have just been busy recently so not been on much. Was worried that I'd previously ignored you. Glad you are doing well. Have you thought of any names yet?

Laura that is awful!!!! What did your Dr say?!!!

:hi: pinkgem100 and abbSTAR!

Optical, talking of wedding bits, you are welcome to borrow my tiara if you would like to. It's one of the only things I kept from my wedding so I'd like to keep it but I'd happily lend it to you if you like it. I'll send you a link if you like.

Mrs J sorry you are having such a rough time at the moment. FX your dh is back at home soon and the baby decideds to turn soon. :hugs: Love the scan pics though.

Emzy I can't believe you wont be allowed to use the midwife ran birthing suite if your iron levels drop. Mine have been really low for ages and I haven't been told it's a problem. Maybe it's that yours have dropped below what's normal for you but still. Glad LO's head is beginning to engage!

Love the new dress babythinkpink! How are you feeling now? 

Oooh Blob, keep us posted on those contractions! 

Loving the photos limpetsmum!

Becs that's terrible! What sort of an arse is the owner?!! I would be curtain twitching until I found the bas*rd!

Congratulations dmich!!

Laura, I've heard that as the baby grows the fluid gets less so I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. :hugs:

OMG Cat81!!! Congratulations!!! Any pictures?

Last night I was getting lots of BH along with period type pains and back ache. It did make me wonder a bit but apparently it's normal. x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh I know Fish and Chips, it's the first I've heard of it as well! Another of the hospitals rules I think. They didn't even tell me I was close to being low on iron last time, she just said "oh that's fine". If I'd have know, I would have made an extra effort to get more iron! Well she hasn't text me this morning and she said she would if there was a problem, so I'm hoping that means that the levels are fine. I hope your period pains and BH calm down a bit. I had the same thing on Friday evening after a really busy day, so I've been trying to take it a bit easier since and although I'm still getting a lot of BH, the period pains have gone. 

I forgot to tell you yesterday about this cheeky cow in Sainsbury's. I've just posted it in another thread but thought I'd put it here as well:

I was in Sainsbury's yesterday picking up a few bits and the girl at the checkout asked how long I had left. I said just over 5 weeks and her jaw dropped and she said "OHH MYYY GOD YOU ARE MASSIVE" really loudly in front of all the other customers in the queue... then she said "well I think you'll have it any day now, you look like you've dropped already" I was like WTF?!? You don't know me and have never seen me before, who the hell are you to say things like that and how the hell would you know if I'd dropped or not!?! I didn't know what to say, I just sort of looked at her in disbelief and walked off! Cheeky cow! I didn't know that Sainsbury's now medically trained all their checkout staff lol 

Well I'm just about to pack mine and baby's hospital bags, so better get on with it before I head out grocery shopping... back to Sainsbury's for the big shop. I hope I don't see that girl again!

xx


----------



## x-amy-x

hi girlies *hugs*


----------



## SisterRose

Hi Amy *waves* how're you?

Limpets- Not 100% sure but it sounds to me like baby is making his/her way down in to your pelvis and the head is rubbing against it, probably starting to engage! do you know if baby was engaging already?

Emz - What a rude woman! I wouldnt have known what to say either, I'd have just blank stared and walked off like you did :haha:


I've been feeling a bit off this last week/few weeks. My eyes feel blurry all of the time like I can't concentrate properly and my head keeps spinning/feeling woozy and I just feel a bit meh and on edge/nerves feel bad and anxious. ;/


----------



## babies2010

i'm due september 1st and my 17th birthday is the 3rd! Can't wait. Best birthday present ever! I can't wait to meet you my little september star!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Amy. How you doing lovely lady?

Emzy, I can't believe that silly girl. You should have started commenting on her bra size saying things like, yes I can see they've dropped or something equally as rude. 

Bekklez, when was the last time you had your BP checked?

As well as my BH my stomach hasn't been feeling quite right. Will mention it to my MW as I'm seeing her for an appointment tomorrow morning. Can't wait. x


----------



## x-amy-x

im alright girls... getting excited for you lot specially since another sept star has been born! getting close :hugs: xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Fish&Chips said:


> Emzy, I can't believe that silly girl. You should have started commenting on her bra size saying things like, yes I can see they've dropped or something equally as rude.

omg I sooo should have said that! ha ha "well I can see your boobs have sagged since I was last in here" ha ha ha

Bekklez I said to my midwife that I'd been feeling a bit off this last week or so but couldn't put my finger on it, just a bit blurgh and a bit on edge and sort of headachy and sicky, a bit like I'm nervous but I'm not. She said that a lot of her girls have said the same thing this week and she reckons it's the muggy weather! I don't know what it's like where you are but it's been really close and humid but grey and raining here and it does make you feel a bit yuk.

Hi Amy :flower: How's the job hunting going now? Saw the pretty flowers you did for Evie and Darcie on Facebook, they are gorgeous and I love the frame x


----------



## Emzywemzy

oh and mine and baby's hospital bags are now packed! woop!


----------



## babythinkpink

Wow, I have only been out today and i am lost for the posts on here!

Limpets, lovely change bag, love it, love it, Not usually bothered with them but that one is totally fabby!
Great pics hun, I think i will get a spread of stuff out and take a pic, I am so pleased with all my baby stuff, and getting so exited now.
I got some more grows today, so i have 14 grows, and only 8 vests so more vests required! 
I showed dh a few of the bits and bobs, and my fave bit is a car seat wrap you can snuggle baby up and still put it in the car seat, I remember when we had dd, when it came to taking her home she was swamped by her little coat and we couldn't use it so just had to put blankets on her! 

Wow another star is born! It seems so early but i suppose i am quite a late star being the 19th! 
Congtrats on the birth and hope baby is home soon!:hugs:

Can't catch up, just too many posts!

Went shopping, my holdall is fab and just the right size for a hospital bag so I bought a night dress to give birth in, and packed my breast pads, disp pants, slippers, nighty, and maternity pads so far, still more to pack, I really want to make sure i take a lip balm, I know it sounds mad but the gas and air really makes you dry and i don't want chapped lips to contend with!
Have all the other things to go for after the birth, my feeding jim jams, and a dressing gown, and of course what i am going to wear home, will just pack some maternity jeans and a top i think, I don't tend to change size much for a few weeks but the difference is i don't mind something round my middle where as i do when i am pregnant.
Shower gel and stuff, omg, i am so not prepared yet this list just keeps going!

Have also had the comments about being big, I mean what is big? There is a baby in there how am i supposed to look? :shrug:

Have a nice wriggly baby tonight, being out all day i think it just cuddles down and lets me get on with it, but as soon as i sit down baby sees it as baby time and starts wriggling! 

Time to go, sorry no personals, just too many to catch up with, hope everyone is ok, and will pop back in hopefully to be a bit more sociable next time! 

:hugs: :baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Blob

OMG i've totally forgotten what i was going to say to everyone :dohh:

:wave: hey Amy

F&C i get my MW tomorrow too :yipee: I've decided i think i just have an irritable uterus :lol: but i think thats what it is really :) so thats good...
STILL got to pack/buy everything for my hospital or even homebirth :rofl:


----------



## genies girl

i am so uncomfortable today very wiggly babies which is lovely but i think they are starting to fight for space! ive been trying to find a comfortable position to put myself in.

Sorry for lack of personals will pop back later when im less grumpy!


----------



## BLONDIE35

Saw m/w today who gave me a delivery date by c/s of the 9th September which is great so I'll have to pack my hospital bag soon as not done anything yet. Have growth scan next week and fetal monitoring after. They are keeping a close eye on me now because of g/d and growth very near 97th centile around the belly. They have said that if growth reaches above the 97th centile then I will get monitored twice a week at the fetal health unit just to make sure everything is okay. Not sure at the moment what I'm going to do for childcare for my daughter if I have to go in twice a week as have no family nearby. Will definitely have to sort that one out (somehow!!!). 

Lovely to see that we have another september star who is a great weight as my daughter was 6lb 12oz at full term!!!


----------



## Asher

I have forgotten everything I wanted to say tonight so am gonna keep it quick and go off and do some more knitting! The back of my little cardigan is now done and I've started on the left front side, following the pattern! I hope it all fits together when it's done!

I didn't start to feel better until lunchtime, when I had a big lunch, so I wonder if my feeling icky WAS something to do with blood sugar levels. Have been fine since, just a bit tired.

Baby is doing some weird moves tonight, I have no clue where he's lying at all. I think possibly (hopefully) still head down but back to back. I have lots of sweeping movements at the front, very weird! Feels like knees boogying from side to side!


----------



## x-amy-x

thank you for including darcie in the title <3


----------



## becs0375

Evening ladies!!!

Having a major brain fart, we went to pizza hut for tea, was yummy!!! Took Muprhy for a walk and now watching some tv before heading off to bed!! Feeling a little tired!


----------



## Jellycat

Hey girlies,

limpetsmum, loving the changing bag and hope you've enjoyed the hairdressers

Congrats Cat on your early arrival, hope your able to take him home soon xx

Emzy, I have the same thing happen to me in Tesco. However I have the nice people aswell. Coupke of days ago in Tesco a customer stopped me in the aisle to ask questions about how long left, sex, how om feeling etc she looked genuinly happy for me. so not everyone's a complete rude muppet in supermarkets 

Well couldnt sleep last night and managed to drop off at 4am. Realised why i've been feeling so run down ive come out with a cold, sore throat and chest and painful ears.Hoping give a couple of days and i'll be feeling miles better

Meant to be ordering our pram tommorow but found out they have postponed the launch of the black cherry until september..... cant quite decide what to do now as ideally id like the pram here before baby is born.

Hope everyones doing OK xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

It goes without saying Amy. Darcie was our first September Star and has a special place in all of our hearts. xx


----------



## x-amy-x

she was :)

an id like to share this pic with you.. some of you might have seen it on my FB but its very special to me... its her first pic that the hospital took

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs120.snc4/36382_412629923393_532428393_4426928_5922594_n.jpg

Who's calling their baby 'amy' then? ;-)


----------



## Blob

Awww Amy :cloud9: she was and is the most perfect little girl ever :hugs: :hugs: 

:lol: at calling baby Amy...one of my horses is called Aimee and i named her...does that count :rofl:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Awww such a cute little thing. Bless her.

I think Amy doesn't sound that masculine so may have to veto it ;) x


----------



## x-amy-x

Blob said:


> Awww Amy :cloud9: she was and is the most perfect little girl ever :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> :lol: at calling baby Amy...one of my horses is called Aimee and i named her...does that count :rofl:

yer you totally called her after me :lol:


----------



## x-amy-x

Fish&Chips said:


> Awww such a cute little thing. Bless her.
> 
> I think Amy doesn't sound that masculine so may have to veto it ;) x

Erm... ok..i'll let you off... dont think he'll like you much for calling him amy! How about Jeff though?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Jeff Amy Phipps maybe?


----------



## Blob

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## babythinkpink

Lovely pic Amy xx

I love the name Amy my dd is called Emmie, I liked Emma, Amy and Emily so it turned into Emmie! 

:hugs:


----------



## mumto5

lovely picture Amy! 

had midwife come round this afternoon to check on everything and baby is growing well and heartbeat nice and strong, i have my growth scan again on Monday!


----------



## cat81

I have been trying to upload some pictures of little Thomas but am having great difficulty. Hopefully this link will work. 

Thanks for all your kind messages and congratulations. I am glad to say that he is doing much better today. They have taken him off the ventilator and his breathing is much improved. I have been able to get lots of cuddles with him today.

https://s751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/catherineslater/Thomas%20James%20Slater/


----------



## Louise3512uk

Evening all!! It seems that every time I come on here I have about 15 pages to filter through! Again, I have read them all but I really can't reply to everyone as there's just too too much!

Hi Amy! Hope you're well hun :hugs:

Well I am officially on maternity leave!! Well actually I'm not until 1st September but I might as well be as its the summer holidays!! Woooooooooooooooooooo!!!!

Been a very very busy couple of weeks so I'm really ready for a break!

Anyway hope you're all well, I'll be chattier tomorrow x


----------



## shorman

hello ladies cant believe a september baby has arrived :) could of been me last week lol, have consultent appointment and i think they might want to c-section me earlier than planned due to early contractions but will update you tommoro and let you no when i am having my baby girl!! so excited !




https://www.tickerclub.com/cache/cbb4b7974c.png0

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev245pp___.png



https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10716;23/st/20110605/e/are+1st+annivrsary/k/6f9f/event.png





WE ARE ON TEAM PINK ! MY DAUGHTER IS GOING TO BE A BIG SIS!


----------



## mumto5

Good luck with you appointment with the consultant Shorman! How exciting!!! x


----------



## lilia

Evening everyone :flower:

How is everyone today hope you're all good? 
Amy its good to see you here again, and that gorgeous pic of beautiful Darcie :) 
I can't believe we have our second september star already, its so strange we will all be mummys soon :happydance:
I am absolutley exhausted , i'm moving house in the morning so today has been hectic packing etc. Not looking forward to unpacking at the other end either! I can't wait to get my bubbas nursery done though, his new room is lovely really big and airy, can't wait til hes in it!!
Has everyone sorted there hospital bags now? I definitley need to do mine this week , especially as it seems some of us will be having babies very soon!

I'm going to go now and have my final bath in this house haha! hope you're all good xxx


----------



## mumto5

Good luck with your house move tomorrow lilia hope it goes well! x


----------



## Carley22

I hear a MASSIVE congratulations are in order Cat81 well done you! Cant believe how fast time is going....


----------



## x-amy-x

cat81 said:


> I have been trying to upload some pictures of little Thomas but am having great difficulty. Hopefully this link will work.
> 
> Thanks for all your kind messages and congratulations. I am glad to say that he is doing much better today. They have taken him off the ventilator and his breathing is much improved. I have been able to get lots of cuddles with him today.
> 
> https://s751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/catherineslater/Thomas%20James%20Slater/

congratulations again hun *hugs* i know how scary nicu is xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Cat, Huge congrats sweetie! It is so exciting to have another star.
Jo, hang in there honey. I am glad DH is better and I am sending healthy, calm thoughts his way. I definitely think you two are making the right decision in handling the summer break situation. We did not take DH's son for break either. Just feel confident in what you are doing in the interest of the rest of the family. Big hugs.
Asher, sorry you aren't feeling well. These last few days have been rough for me to cause I keep overdoing it. It is entirely my fault though. So much to do...so little time.
Fish, you better watch it girl. That's how my preterm labor started so you might have an impatient star in there too! 
Genie, I know what you mean about space. I only have one in the uterus and I swear some days he is side to side and all over the place. I keep thinking surely he can't be that big yet but he is doing gymnastics in there!
Shorman, I am so glad they have stopped your labor. I know how scary it is to think about our bubs coming too early. Keep us posted.
Louise, I am so jealous that you have started your leave but yipee!!
Hello to any of the ladies I have forgotten but it is a lot to rememeber. LOL


----------



## shorman

amy i just noticed your daughter is called caitlyn rose thats what we are calling this little girl its a lovely name xx 




https://www.tickerclub.com/cache/cbb4b7974c.png0

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev245pp___.png



https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10716;23/st/20110605/e/are+1st+annivrsary/k/6f9f/event.png





WE ARE ON TEAM PINK ! MY DAUGHTER IS GOING TO BE A BIG SIS!


----------



## Sarahkka

:hi: everyone!
We are back from our mini trip to the mountains. Here is a big bump pic with classic Lake O'Hara views in the background. I can't believe I am quite this big at 31 weeks, but there you go! :)
Hi Amy! Love the new avatar!
Louise - ENJOY the extended break! I'm a little jealous!
Cat - congratulations! Glad to hear that little Thomas is doing well!
I couldn't get through any more pages than that as I've been unpacking and doing laundry, etc while Simon dashes around making bear noises.
So, :hugs: to you all!

Oh, and I am still giving thumbs down to sleeping on the ground in a tent while this pregnant. Ouch. I survived, but not a great night!
 



Attached Files:







mountain and bump.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Asher

Yippee Sarah you are looking really well! Good to have you back!

Shorman how exciting! And not quite so scary since your almost at the 34 week mark. That's where I want to be, one more week to go and all has settled with me at the moment!

Amy, if Archie was a girl he was gonna be Amy, and it was still hanging around if Jack had been a girl, and it's still hanging around this time, so you never know! Our most likely name for a girl is Evie, so there will be a little bit of you in our girl's name anyway. :)

Am going to call into work to see everyone this morning with Jack, so have tried to make an effort and look nice. I dread going in! 

Have a good day all! xx


----------



## genies girl

morning stars!

Sarah your pic looks great really lovely !
Louise enjoy your summer hols !
Sorry ive forgotten the rest been distracted by the news about one of the Jamie Bulger killers is back in court for downloading images and still the courts protect his identity it makes me so mad! Discusting human being!
Sorry had to get that out the cat doesnt understand much!

Im feeling a lot better today, i had a better sleep only got up 3 times so im going to go into town with my mum and then meet my friend in the afternoon. retail therapy needed!


----------



## drea2904

Hey ladies, 

Massisve congrats Cat!!! 

Hope appointment goes ok Shorman:)

Louise.....:wohoo: such a great feeling!

Loving all your items Limpetsmum!! Alll gorg

Asher hope you are feeling better today :hugs:

MrsJ :hug: What a rotten time really hope dh is better and you are so right about the holidays. 

Genies: I find it hard with one baby, cant imagine 2!! i know what you mean about that boy, why protect him!

Lovely pic Sarah:)

Well today is my dh's sisters wedding and for the first day in July its not raining and the sun is out!! Please stay this way, My tan is done, nails are done, rollers in just need to get my boys ready and waiton hairdresser coming.. Its going to be a long day, Mason is so excited,. he has a dressing gown on just now that has 'star pageboy' on the back:)


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: ladies and thanks again for your messages.

Amy nice to see you popping by and thanks for posting that beautiful pic of Darcie x

Nurse Kel - thanks for your understanding and PM

Louise - happy hols! DH was really disappointed to be in hospital and unable to say goodbye to his year 6's properly

Drea - have a lovely time at the wedding

Sorry for anyone I've missed I'm updating from bed on my iPhone and it's impossible to track back so I have to rely on my poor memory!

Still not sure when DH is going to be out of hospital - we are supposed to be on holiday for a week from tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed it's Sat/Sun but got horrible feeling it will be Monday :-( 

Have a nice weekend everyone
x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

:wave: Amy...That picture of Darcie is beautiful.

Well, I am a grumpy cow so won't stay long. OH slept on the sofa and we're not talking, he left for work without a good bye so today is a bit rubbish!

On the upside to make myself feel better I have booked into the hairdressers this morning and can't wait to have my hair sorted out! It also looks like people are interested in my car so that might sell in the next few weeks even though when its gone I'll probably :cry:!

Just doing my 2nd load of baby washing and drinking RLT. I really should also think about my hospital bag as I was a liittle concerned last night I might be going into labour (back ache, recurring pains in my tummy and going to the toilet and little man being quiet) but I feel fine today so I guess it was just me being over analytical.

Hope all you ladies are keepng well, sorry about not including any personals but as I said I feel a little rubbish and grouchy! xx


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!

Shorman good luck for today xx

Drea, enjoy the wedding!!

Sarah you look fab x

Louise, YAY on being on leave!!!!

Amy, so glad to see you popping by, gorgeous pic of Darcie xx

Teeny hope you manage to cheer up soon, hehe xxx

Mrs J hope DH comes home soon xxx

I am waiting for Ian to get back from a meeting at work, they are having problems with the boss so called an emergency meeting with him to tell hime a few home truths!! Rang up the housing allocations about our address, I tried to explain that DH has limited time off before we move in October and that we are due in September so wanted to get sorted so it wasn't such a mad rush, I just got told that we probably wouldn't get an offer of housing till September! Have they no idea how stressful a time it is lol!! Oh well, we will sort this house and pack etc so we are already when Hope arrives! Can't be doing with packing etc when she is here! I slept really well last night and went from 10pm to 5am without getting up for the loo!!! What a miracle!!


----------



## Snoozie

Amy, Darcie melts my heart, love seeing her pictures. I hope you are doing ok.x

Sorry I'm not around much peeps, feeling a bit down and so exhausted, plus the summer holidays are here and the children are keeping me busy. DS1 is very stressful at the moment. It's hard when I have no energy. Sending my love, I am reading the thread.xxx


----------



## becs0375

Snoozie hope you feel better soon chick xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

shorman said:


> amy i just noticed your daughter is called caitlyn rose thats what we are calling this little girl its a lovely name xx

good taste :D xxx


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning Ladies! 

Emzy - Thanks for the comments about counseling. Hopefully, it'll help.. I'm glad i'm having it after baby is born so they can keep an eye on me :) 

Yeah, it was me talking about the brim... 'at brim' is on my notes... It's scary.

It seems like a lot of us are having pains etc at the moment. Last night, I was meant to go to my final antenatal class. I took the dog for a little walk before whist tea was cooking, and half way around the field I got period-type cramps which came on pretty bad, then went again. I managed to get home, and didn't know how to time them, but had a lie down and after a while they went. It scared me to death, so I just kept my feet up on the sofa all night and hoped for the best. They went away when I went to bed, and so far so good this morning :thumbup: 

Congratulations Cat!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :yipee: I'm gonna hunt for your other thread in a sec :) 

I've just realised that today is the last day I could have to myself EVER. DD breaks up from school today, and there's a good chance that bubs will make an appearance before she goes back. Then, i'll either have baby, or a job, for the next 18 years. AAAAARRRGGGGHHH!! Scary stuff. and here's to think that i complained about being bored a few weeks ago. 

I have a cough and a cold coming on. Well, the cough never left, and the cold has now made an appearance to accompany it. Add the heartburn from yesterday, and i'm feeling sorry for myself. I may spend my last day of freedom just laid on the sofa, doing NOTHING AT ALL, all day. 

Sorry for the lack of more personals... I read everything, but it just goes doesn't it. The dog is looking at me, and I feel awful but I daren't walk her after yesterday. I think i'm gunna pop her in the car, take her to the horse and then she can run around and explore by herself. (then again, that means getting off the sofa, and I quite like it).


----------



## stmw

heya everyone - sorry for lack of personals - but there has been like 26 pages since I last came on!

Hope the ladies who are now on maternity leave are enjoying some well earned rest.

Amy - what a gorgeous picture!

Hope everyone is well =) xxxx


----------



## Jellycat

Louise - enjoy your new found freedom !! Cant believe the kids are already breaking up for the summer

Lillia - Hope your house move goes smoothly

Sarahka - Your looking great, fab picture looks georgeous!!

Drea - Have a great day at the wedding hopefully the weather will be good for them

Snoozie - Why are you feeling fed up ?

Amy - Loving the pictures of Caitlyn this week playing in the room

Asher - You feeling any better after the past couple of days ?

Opticalilus - im doing the same as you today nothing... I also have a cold and cough... hope you feel better soon

Ive got plenty to be getting on with, my house just seems a mess in every room all relating to bags of baby stuff.... I'll sort it out tommorow


----------



## mumto5

hi everyone 
Hope your all doing well today and resting lots lol that was my plan but i have done a few bits around the house instead lol 
take care 
Mel x


----------



## Drazic<3

<3 Darcie. 

Well done Cat, sending love to you and babe :hugs: 

Sorry for the minimal personals, my brain just isn't working right at all this afternoon. Sending love to you all though! Getting lots of BH today. Gosh, I can't go into labour at the in-laws, I'm soooo far away from my hospital bag! -x-


----------



## Pearls18

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't really posted in here before as it's such a huge thread I thought I'd get lost but I am going to try and keep track- especially now September babies are being born eeek!!

To anyone I haven't spoken to before- I'm 22, first baby due the 20th (a surprise!), having a little man (could I request a little blue stork next to my user name in the opening post please my user name used to be staceyp87 so that needs changing too :) ) been with my OH for 5 years getting married in December.

How's everyone getting on? Has anybody joined any baby and bump style groups locally? I'm going on mat leave next week and am considering it. x


----------



## Blob

Sarah cute photo :)

I'm shattered today...think i need some food but dont know what to eat :haha:

Its so funny hearing about schools just breaking up for summer, ours have been out since 1st July and go back in a few weeks time :rofl:

I REALLY hope i have a nice MW today i hate getting grumpy ones :sulk:


----------



## lilbumpblue

Hi all just sneaking on quick whilst at work so sorry no personal its a selfish post...

i've had a strange pain this morning on left side of my bump...i had just cooked lunch & pudding for 50 children and recieved delivery of the nursery weekly shop so could have done a little too much...what do you girls think?? xx


----------



## Blob

Yea you prob did hun :hugs: I carried tons of shopping while pushing a pram and then cleaned the car yesterday...did not feel good last night :lol:

:hugs: hope you're ok now.


----------



## Pearls18

lilbumpblue said:


> Hi all just sneaking on quick whilst at work so sorry no personal its a selfish post...
> 
> i've had a strange pain this morning on left side of my bump...i had just cooked lunch & pudding for 50 children and recieved delivery of the nursery weekly shop so could have done a little too much...what do you girls think?? xx

Is it kind of a ligament/muscle type of pain instead of an 'internal' pain if u get me? I am so pathetic and have done bugger all in this pregnancy so I reeeeally feel it in my bump if I've picked up sumit too heavy and get some ligament pains that go fairly quickly. Keep an eye on it, if he doesnt go away call ur MW x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girls

I have read everything but totally can't remember everything! All I can remember is Louise yay for the Maternity leave!! Fab feeling isn't it? Make sure you enjoy your time off and put those feet up after your busy few weeks!

Amy love that piccy of Darcie, such a beautiful pic. 

Cat so glad to hear Thomas is doing well!

Aaannd.... that's all I can remember lol My brain is not working today at all. I'm not feeling very well again today, had a bad nights sleep (nothing new there!) and woke up this morning feeling really sick. I have been sick a few times since I've been up too, so I re-arranged my physio appointment which was meant to be at midday. I could really have done with going, but don't fancy being pulled around and poked, I'd probably end up throwing up on her! lol I've been feeling like this on and off for a couple of weeks and I hope to god it isn't the return of the dreaded morning sickness! 

Anyway I managed to get my 2nd baby wash out this morning and am just about to hang out the last of it, so better go do that. Hope you're all well xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Morning ladies! 

Bek - my midwife said baby was head down & low down but not sure if engaged, mine doesn't routinely check or palpate as she says it can make t
you quite sore & trigger things off too early :shrug:. The pain settled after i walked around for a bit although i think Tufty started using his/her feet to push down after that lol.

Thanks thinkpink - i love the bag too! Hope it's big enough for hospital stuff lol. I must remember to pack my vaseline for my lips too (i have the little tins :thumbup:) as for coming home i think i have decided on leggins & a new black top i bought for breastfeeding in - i'll be looking sleek if not slim :haha:



> thank you for including darcie in the title <3

 Well she is our 1st & brightest little star hun :hugs:. I like to think she looks over all of us & our little ones :flower:


> Who's calling their baby 'amy' then? ;-)

 I'm working on DH for Amelia - can be shortened to Amy :thumbup: it's a working progress, i'll hit him with it in the delivery suite :haha:

Sarahkka - LOVE that picture hun! Excellent!



> Has anybody joined any baby and bump style groups locally

 I have joined a local group on here, they are all already mum's but i met up with them last week & it was great fun - just nice to talk 'mum' stuff with others & pick up hints & tips really. Well worth looking :thumbup:

Well i mustered up the energy to go to aquanatal yesterday afternoon & it nearly killed me :haha: i didn't realise i was soooo unfit! (haven't been for just over a month). However the good part was once i'd got out & had a nice hot shower i felt very energised & still do :happydance: it seems to have loosened me up so i feel more able to get about now :thumbup:. 

I do want to share my freaky exxperience though - even the MW running aquanatal laughed at me :blush:. I was lolling around trying to display some effort......and i felt a pain in my right side just below my ribs, i lifted my tankini up......and there clear as day was the perfect inprint of a little foot sticking out of me :saywhat: the MW said i went as white as a ghost (i've never seen a lifeguard jump in the pool so quickly in all my life) and in all fairness i did feel a little :sick:. My MW gently rubbed the area & coaxed bubba to curl back up again (she said he/she was probably stretching out) & stayed with me by the pool edge until i felt ok again - i was proper freaked out (don't know why......it was just a bit surreal i guess). Haven't had the actual foot thing happen since but i have felt very strong pushes against my side. How stoopid did i feel :dohh:

Well, i need more tea & cookies (baked a gorgeous batch last night mmmmmm). Hope everyone is ok ladies, :hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

Not sure how well the photo will turn out but here's my poor swollen foot (well one of them :haha:) all red & hurty :cry:
 



Attached Files:







swollen foot.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Fish&Chips

aww limpetsmum you poor thing. It's no fun having swollen feet is it? That's AMAZING about seeing your LO's foot! I would love that!

Had a mw appointment today and the baby is like yours head down and low but not yet engaged. She couldn't find the heartbeat for AGES and said 'it should be really strong at this stage'... not to worry us or anything!!! After about 15 mins she found it and that was that. So apparently everything is ok!?!?! 

Feel a bit sicky too at the moment. LO has hiccups at the moment which isn't helping. x


----------



## x-amy-x

Ouch Limpetsmum! :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Just a quickie - F&C the midwife took ages to find baby's heartbeat at my last appointment but she said although when they find it at this stage it's strong it can be hard to pin it down as they tend to be curled up quite tight but can still move quickly when they want to! x


----------



## limpetsmum

I gotta admit they do hurt like hell! & has anyone tried to keep their feet up? Easier said than done when you have a house to run & an active mind that doesn't understand sitting down for 5 mins :dohh: I can't even get my crocs on today eeeeek!

I think the pain might have been bubba engaging - hope so anyway :haha:. I feel weird when bubba gets hiccups too, it's cute but slightly nauseating at the same time - weird, DH loves watching my tummy when i have them.

We have a viewing booked for tomorrow at one of our local hospitals for the delivery suite, as i work there & have had a placement on there i already know what to expect but it will be exciting seeing it from a different prospective.......will be interesting to see what DH thinks :shrug:

Right, i'm off to play with my new vacuum :happydance: & prepare sausage casserole for dinner then i can chill.................maybe :winkwink:


----------



## Jellycat

Ohh Limpetsmum, bless you for feeling green when seeing a foot. I think I would of been the same.... nice to be saved by a lifeguard though!!

Hope your feet recover soon xx


----------



## Blob

Ooooh Limpetsmum thats so cool :shock: I've never even got an arm or anything like a limb :dohh:
Ooooh :hugs: sore feet!!

My MW took ages to find the HB when i was in triage :shock: that was kinda scary!!

Had my appointment today and it was ok, i was hoping the contractions were just a UTI but apparently it came back clear... She said was prob because Tabs isnt very old and my body knows what to do :shrug: 
Also baby hasnt grown since 32 weeks...though i dont believe them they just cannot measure :grr:


----------



## limpetsmum

> nice to be saved by a lifeguard though!!

 She was female :growlmad: how wrong is that???? :haha:
Well i'm loving my new hoover - it was effortless doing the housework just :thumbup:took more energy to mop the kitchen & living room :dohh:
My husband has finished work on time today......nice change,he is on his way home AND in a good mood (although he does have the drive home to change all that lol). Sausage casserole is ready to go in the oven to finish cooking, house lovely & clean, all seems nice for a good start to a lovely weekend:thumbup:.
Anyone have any nice plans? 
I'll be viewing the del suite tomorrow, listing some items on ebay as it's free listing weekend, then over to inlaws sunday as we are going to ikea with them (why i'm not sure :shrug:) i know they want a TV stand but goodness knows why we are going too, still........an oportunity to shop & check out a different ikea :blush:


----------



## Zo23

Holy Smokes! Congrats Cat!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Mrs J that's good to know. :hugs:

Limpetsmum, it's a nightmare keeping your feet up isn't it?! Especially when you're told to lean forward to ensure the baby is facing the right way! And then if you need to put them in water.... aghhh!

Been getting cramps today on and off. These evening they've been more intense. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about but it's not much fun. x


----------



## Asher

Hope everything's okay Fishy. x

Everyone else okay? Just popped in before I go and do a bit of knitting maybe. My boys are still up (well it is Friday night and Archie's finished school for summer....) - they are currently glued to Nanny McPhee. Need to get them off to bed soon enough. And we've turned Archie's high bed into mini bunks so hopefully Jack will sleep well.


----------



## becs0375

Hello all!!

Well thought I would pop on as Ian is on PS3 as there is bugger all on tv!! We have my nephew and niece tomorrow afternoon so we are taking them to the village fete. Quite looking forward to it actually!!! Have washed all the moses basket stuff out and put it back on and it looks so cute!!!

I feel so sorry for you that have swollen feet, I couldn't imagine it!! I feel really lucky that my pregnancy has been so smooth so far!


----------



## Asher

Oooh Moses basket sounds lovely Becs!

We are so sad, our TV's not even on. We are rubbish TV watchers. Kids have their TV in the living room for their DVDs but we sit in the kitchen with the computers at night. TV will often be on for background, but we tend to chat and cook instead! God now I know I'm getting old!!

Boys are in bed now, all tucked up fast asleep, will be following them soon enough!


----------



## Blob

F&C i would watch them...if they are getting more intense and they are coming on a regular time. :flower:


----------



## becs0375

Tbh I don't actually watch that much tv, I tend to potter about and do things!! Its mostly on for background!!

I know what you mean about going to bed, I feel shattered think I might go up in a bit!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Blob. There doesn't seem to be any sort of pattern. Hopefully they'll be gone by tomorrow. x

Asher I'm impressed.. I'm so tired I generally plonk myself infront of the box these days.


----------



## Asher

Now I am noseying on here about birth stories and things, and realising that we are all very close, especially you Blob, Emzy and Apaton! I can't believe I'm 33 weeks tomorrow, but I can't believe you're 35! Eeeeek! 2 weeks away from officially full term! 

I would like to go to sleep and wake up in (at least, track record given!) 2 weeks and get to meet my baby. I am ready for cuddles.


----------



## Blob

I know :shock: Its insane... i bet i go over now though :rofl: 

Tabs is NOT sleeping very well so i prob would like to get that sorted again first...she's crying her eyes out just now :cry: but its soooo late!!


----------



## Asher

Aw poor little love. It's so hard when they don't sleep well though. Jack has only just started sleeping well, and he's 3! I never thought the day would come! Hope she settles off for you soon enough.

I'm going to have a bit of supper, then some gaviscon then go to bed. I will need my ear plugs as the little shit next door but one is playing house music very loudly AGAIN. My hormones are telling me to go and shout at him but I am not being laughed at by a load of 17 year olds!! 

Night all! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Night! x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Evening all! Wow it's getting really difficult keeping up with this thread now!!

Sorry to all those with swollen tootsies, touch wood that is one thing I have not suffered with at all so far!
Limpetsmum that must have been an amazing yet freaky sight! I really want to know what the bits are that I can feel but I just can't tell!
I'm struggling to remember anything else that has been said? Brain is fried recently! 

I'm getting really hurty pains round my pelvis and mostly my pubic bone, have been like it for a few weeks but seems to be getting worse, I can barely separate my legs without a shooting stabbing pain... I've been googling it (naughty I know) and it sounds like it's either some kind of SPD thing or PGP... pelvic girdle pain?? Ligaments stretching a bit too much or something.. I'll mention it to the midwidfe on wednesday as I have my 34 week appointment, although I have a feeling the only cure for it will be 'having a baby!!'

Hope we're all well, my step sons are here now, 47 sleeps and counting, and we've already had a solicitors letter sent on behalf of their waste of space mother demanding we return their passports or she will issue a court order.... erm, why? They are here for 7 weeks, why does she need them?! Plus we paid for them!!! Anyway, it's bedtime I think, take care all x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Morning ladies...a bit of a weird one really...yesterday I woke up and my bump was 'smaller', baby has been really quiet and I didn't sleep very well for worrying. He has been really quiet today too and I don't know what to do. xx


----------



## Laura617

Teeny Weeny said:


> Morning ladies...a bit of a weird one really...yesterday I woke up and my bump was 'smaller', baby has been really quiet and I didn't sleep very well for worrying. He has been really quiet today too and I don't know what to do. xx

I know they can change positions and make your bump look smaller so maybe thats it and it just happens to have changed position into one that makes movement harder to feel. I would call your midwife/doctor if you are at all worried though. I was told to do kick counts and if you have less then 10 in two hours then call to be checked to be on the safe side.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Teeny apparently our bumps will all get smaller as the baby drops in to the pelvis so maybe that's what has happened. That would make sense with the lack of movement as well but I would call your MW just to be sure as they do say you should report any changes in movement.

Louise that sounds like SPD to me. Have you got a support belt you could wear? xx


----------



## Asher

Teeny, I definitely agree with Laura, keep an eye on those kicks and if there's anything at all you're not happy about, then it won't hurt to give your MW/hospital a call and get monitored. My bump has changed size twice this week, seems to be bigger and higher when baby's bum is on the left, and smaller and lower when it's on the right. My heartburn is also worse when he's lying to the left. Let us know if you call them. :hugs:

Grr Louise, the boys' mum is such a crank. She needs to butt out whilst they're with you. Hope things settle and you can enjoy the summer with them. Your pelvis issues sound quite a bit like mine, definitely SPD type pain. Take it easy if you can. x


----------



## becs0375

Louise, she sounds like a right nut job!! That sounds painful, it does sounds like SPD x

Teeny like Laura said keep an eye on things and if you are not happy go and get it checked out!

I am not long up, slept like a log last night!! Looks like its going to be a nice day! Gonna cut the grass this morning and do a bit of housework before we pick the kids up!!!


----------



## Asher

Enjoy Becs, sounds nice. DH has just gone off to work so I've got the boys today. Archie's swimming lesson is at half 10, then when we come back I'm going to do some knitting, surprise surprise! We might ask DH's mum and dad to come round and sit with the boys for an hour this afternoon while we take the dogs for a walk. Not a strenuous day today though. Chilling out time! 

I think my little one might have had another nighttime turnaround last night. I am now feeling a foot sticking out of my left side, and a bum at the right. It likes to keep me guessing this little fella/lady!


----------



## becs0375

I can never tell where Hope is laying, and what bits what!! I can't wait to see her at our growth scan!!

Asher you make sure you take it easy!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mine always seems to have their head down but the bum swaps between my left and right!


----------



## Laura617

becs0375 said:


> I can never tell where Hope is laying, and what bits what!! I can't wait to see her at our growth scan!!
> 
> Asher you make sure you take it easy!!

I can't tell either but since I know the baby has been head down since 30 weeks every time I feel a round bit up high I am pretty sure its the butt lol which amuses me being able to know that.


----------



## Asher

Fish&Chips said:


> Mine always seems to have their head down but the bum swaps between my left and right!

That's exactly what mine does! I can always feel little hands and feet on one side or the other! Very odd!


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning all,

Didn't even get a post up here yesterday, i did start but got interupted and gave up!

I feel huge today, and last night, can't believe i can get another 9 weeks of growing in this space, and it is supposed to be lots of growing the next few weeks too.
Baby feels quite cramped and as far as i know is still in the same position as a few weeks ago, i can feel back to the left, bum sort of jiggles about quite high, and all the limbs are in my right side, usually high, i think knees, legs and feet and i had some lower movement last night which i think was hands poking about.
Not feeling great again, but children away this weekend, just our little one with us, and my eldest who doesn't really count as he will be in bed all morning, then working for a few hours later then after eating tea will be up all night watching films and on his laptop, he lives with us but sort of on his own! He will interact when it means food or something nice! 

Hope everyone is ok,

Teeny get it checked, any worry should be checked out, could be just baby getting into a bit more comfy position.

Becs, sounds like a lovely day, have fun xx

Louise, why would she need them for 7 weeks, i think anyone that can let the kids go off for that length is a bit strange, but its good for you to have them! Bit like my ex who insists on having the birth certificates, don't know what he thinks i am going to do with them? 

Ohhh swollen feet, not had them but sounds nasty, big :hugs: to those suffering, oh and indigestion, I can sympathyse better with that but it is on and off, but when its on its horrible! 
My only real symptoms are being cramped and feeling huge, being sick, (still) and the odd bit of leg cramps. My hips are painful and sleeping is the worst, but still compared to my previous pregnancies this is a breeze!

My dd decided to get up early today, on my first day of the school holidays! Then after sitting down here for an hour she wanted to go back to bed, not a chance! She got me up so i am staying up!

I have washing to do today, hope to start on the baby things soon, will get some fairy non bio powder and fabric softner, I am doing all the beds first then i think i can start on babys stuff!

I ordered a 2 in 1 travel system today, i have a zafira and the 7 seats are all going to be used so my boot space is rubbish, i have to fit something in as my pram is too big to get in the car, so decided on a 2 in 1 even though i have a car seat already, i want to have something where baby is facing me for a while and most fold up buggies don't do that where as a travel system will, just hope the frame fits into the teeny boot space i have, it is pathetic once the seats are up, i need a car that has 7 seats and a boot but my next option is like a mini bus and with the school run finished i cant see i will use the car too much, but when i do i don't want to be restricted to using the baby carrier. 

https://www.nurseryvalue.com/travel-systems/petite-star-aruba-travel-system--car-seat--parasol.aspx

Sorry red again like my pram, no hints there! 

Bloody good job i don't have webcam, sat here hot so naked, dd keeps pointing out where milk comes out for baby! 
Having concerns about the down below stuff, how am i supposed to do anything with it, I am not up for waxing as apparantly it hurts even more when pregnant, and cant see/reach for anything else, dh was not very forthcoming when i asked and said it would be fine til baby was here, great, not what i wanted to hear, and if i can trim his toenails!! I think feet are worse than anything else!!:blush:

Well on that note! Hope everyone has a great day and will be back later, hope to keep a closer eye on here so it does not run away from me too much! 

:hugs: :baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Asher

That's a nice travel system Babythinkpink! Neutral again eh!! Hee hee, cheeky!

I am in similar dire straits with the lady garden issue. I did have a go at it a couple of weeks ago. DH clapped eyes on it and the words "hatchet job" were mentioned, so it wasn't a great job ha ha! I am still just about managing to paint my toenails, although it is a task which involves me going a bit blue in the face ha ha!!

Back from swimming, kids playing nicely. Am going to make a cuppa and sit with them while they play for a bit. DH will be home from work 1ish so its leftover veggie lasagne and salad for lunch yum yum!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Thinkpink I've been asking my hubby to do a bit of sorting out 'down there' for me recently and he says he is more than happy to, but it is yet to happen! It's not that my bump is too big to get to it but I can't actually get myself into the right kind of positions without being in pain!! And I definately agree with you with the toenails thing, I wouldn't touch my hubbys toenails if you paid me! Mind you they are in army boots all day every day so worse than most!

So most of you think it's SPD type pain, I had thought so, I will have to mention it to the midwife on wednesday.... pah I thought my complications were all over and it was going to be all lovely from here on in! Fishy, where do you get support belts from?

Teeny, I've had a few days like that, one day I'll feel I finally have a proper bump and then the next it seems to be gone again, also I have days where there seems to be very little movement at all but I put it down to position which seems to move every day! If you are worried do ring the midwife though that's what they are there for!

Becs... mowing the lawn?! I don't know how you do it!


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: ladies

A quickie from me!

Teeny - get things checked if you are worried hun, I'm sure it's just baby changing position but let the MW put your mind at rest

Louise - we recently had a passport issue, the court ordered we should be given SD's passport in May but as usual her Mum ignored the order. (Exactly what is the point of having an Order? I've concluded that there isn't one) After all the fuss of the past week we now know it's because she was planning on taking SD away without telling us (again!) it's not as if we wouldn't have given it back so she could go on holiday. Irrelevant now as we aren't having SD for the summer thanks to the evil cow and probably won't see her until October half term at the earliest. I don't see why the Court would order the passports be returned when the children are with you for 7 weeks as you don't need her permission to take the children away providing it's for less than a month. If it was me I'd tell her to go ahead and get an order if that's what she wants but you won't be giving them back until you return the children at the end of the holiday. Why should you jump through her hoops when she's prepared to send her children to you for 7 wks just because it's convenient for her.

Limpets - I'm in the swollen feet club too. I made the mistake of wearing my Gladiator sandals yesterday and by the end of the day my swollen feet were puffing out the sides of the straps like an old lady. I've only really got one pair of slip on shoe that are comfy all the time now. 

Babythinkpink - nice travel system and great value too. I've asked DH about doing my lady bits as I'm having the same problem but like yours he is a little reluctant. I can just about do it in the bath but have to do it blind. I'm going to tell him he has to do it nearer the time! I asked him to paint my toenails, he said he would but he will probably be rubbish at it so has agreed to pay for a pedicure instead - result!

Right instead of sitting around I better have a shower and get dressed. DH is being discharged today so we will be off on our holiday tomorrow only one day late after all. I better think about packing at some point today too. I'll miss you ladies while I am away as I won't be able to keep up on my phone. I'll try and check the front page of this thread every couple of days just in case any of you decide to sneak your babies into July, like Cat did! 

xxxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Morning girlies

Louise, that does sound like SPD to me. I have it too and you are right, they pretty much say the only 'cure' is having the baby! They gave me a tubigrip thing to wear which I hate and say to try sleeping with pillows between your knees and ankles and one under your bump, but I get all claustrophobic and end up throwing them all out of bed by the morning. I've found that sitting on my gym ball for half an hour seems to be helping a little bit and I'm taking paracetamol when it gets bad.

F&C how are your pains today?

Teeny this happened to me in the week, I think baby swapped sides and my bump looked and felt a lot smaller. Normally she has her bum wedged up on my right side with her legs on my left but swapped sides. She obviously didn't like it as she moved back within a few hours! If you're not happy though then please ring your midwife, that is what they are there for and it wouldn't hurt to get monitored to make sure x

Babythinkpink, there is no way on this earth that I can shave my own legs, cut my toenails or tend to my downstairs on my own! A couple of weeks ago Matt did it for me, but it needs doing again so I've asked if he'd mind helping out again this weekend! He is a sweetie and doesn't mind so I'm lucky. It is frustrating not being able to do it myself though!

Is anyone else's baby getting hiccups alot? I was woken up 3 times in the night! I love it as it's so cute, but I must admit I was getting a bit impatient with it by the third time as I just wanted to sleep and then I was woken up at 7am with the baby kicking me and shoving her bum into my ribcage again lol

Ooh and happy 35 weeks to me, apaton and blob!! Only 2 weeks to full term eeeekk! Ok I'm scared now but totally ready at the same time!

xx


----------



## genies girl

hi all a flying visit from me ive been told im having a baby shower this afternoon , very nice of everyone.

Dont get me started on the tidying up issues i cant see down below anymore im sure its very embarressing and the backs of my legs well disgrace! :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thanks for all the support ladies so big :hugs: to you all.
Bubba is fine (they put me on the trace) although still very quiet so I am very happy with that. :happydance:
Whilst I was there they also took repeat bloods as the ones last week were incorrectly labelled so that saves me a trip to the doctors next week too. :happydance:

Also, the MW has written on my notes that she thinks a GTT would be good as this baby is on the large side..No sugar in my urine but he is on the very top end of the graph so she thought it might be wise to check...I have a consultants appointment monday so I'll guess I will find out then.

They are lovely at my new hospital and I am glad I transferred, I even got a lovely cup of :coffee: made for me!! 

I am so pleased I got it checked though to save any more worrying and at least I can enjoy the rest of my day. 

Enjoy your weekend ladies. xx


----------



## Patience

glad all is well teeny weeny :happydance: 

I really must try to keep up to date with this post now that I've finished work! :flower:

After having a rubbish day yesterday, really bad backache, headache and earache! and crying half of the day, today i feel completely fine!! :shrug: :haha:


----------



## Snoozie

Emzy, every night at 9pm ish baby gets hiccups. I feel so sorry for her when she does, I hate hiccups.

Teeny, I'm glad all is ok.xxx

Babythinkpink, nice travel system :).

Becs, mowing the lawn, lol, I just couldn't manage it, I struggle with y pelvis just pushing a shopping trolley,

Louise, sounds like spd, it's horrific pain. Sleep with a pillow between your knees, that helps me loads.

ARE YOU ALL CRAZY!!!!! Do not let your dh's do your lady gardens lol. First pg I let dh home wax down there, it was horrific, he pulled too slowely, laughed all the way through and did a terrible job! I'd seriously rather go in bushy than let him loose again!!! Men!! Sick creatures!

I'm feeling a bit better today :) I got upset with a friend who lied to me, makes me so sad, I've been a good friend to her. That plus some hormones made me feel pretty down.

But I'ver just packed my baby bag for hospital and ~I feel better now. :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Glad all is well teeny!

Here is my 35 week bump pic. I feel huge! What do you all think?

xx
 



Attached Files:







35 wks.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry Louise I'm not sure, my sister leant me mine which she got given when she had SPD. I'll have a look online in a minute to see if there are any.

I 'trimmed' down below yesterday with the help of our bathroom mirror propped up opposite me. Do we need to get rid of all the hair for labour? I'm going to an aquanatal class on the 4th so will have to keep on top of it otherwise might scare the other ladies!

Snoozie I can't believe how mean your dh was when 'helping' with the waxing! Mind you there is no way on earth I'm letting wax near me at the moment! I have enough pain and discomfort to deal with! lol

Hope you have a nice holiday Mrs J!

Emzy, thanks for asking. The cramps are still coming occasionally but have slowed down a lot. Still not sure if they're BH or a stomach thing though. Yep Little Fishy has hiccups at least twice a day now. They didn't help when I was having loads of cramps!! Emzy your bump is lovely and not too big. I would say mine is the same, possibly bigger? It's hard to compare.

Oh and happy 35 weeks to Emzy, Blob and Apaton! I can't believe you guys are full term in 2 weeks!!! I'm sure they'll be another star born very soon.

Teeny, glad the LO is fine. It's strange cause at our growth scan I was told our LO is in the 98th centile and therefore way over the top line on the chart. They checked my urine and there was no sugar so have left it at that. I'm so worried he's going to be enormous!

Glad you're feeling better today Patience :hugs:

Just been to a spa and had my hair cut and a pedicure at the same time. It was total bliss! It was my birthday present from my dh. I'm going back next weekend for a head massage and something else which I'm yet to decide! Lucky me!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ummm limpetsmum has headed off to hospital. Hope all is ok. x


----------



## becs0375

Hope Limpets is ok xxx

Fishy that sounds nice, I have my hair app next Friday then I having some reflexology and indian head massge!!!

Emzy lovely bump pic xx

Mrs J have a lovely holiday xx

Patience hope you are well xx

Tenny so glad all is well with LO xx

Just got back from a lovely long walk, Ian is now doing the ironing!! He is very well trained!! Its quite muggy outside! I let DH trim my lady garden, he is very careful!! I can still do my legs and cut and paint my toes!! Can't believe some of you are 35 weeks!!! Arrrgghh where is the time going?!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Emzy - our bumps are so similar!

Just been reading Ina May's Guide to Childbirth before picking DH up from hospital and according to her book there is no health reason to shave your lady bits before labour, in fact she says there is a higher infection rate if you do. Personally, I feel I will have to have a tidy down there at the very least! :rofl:

x


----------



## Blob

Hope Limpetsmum is ok


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi all,

Hope Limpets is ok, hope she will update soon! 

Thanks for the comments on the travel system, i must admit cost and colour were the 2 main reasons for the choice! Size matters,(!) but i am sure i can squeeze it in the car. It matches the pram i have too which is nice, I do like red, and it is nice to have a new car seat, I think i will sell my complete old system once baby is out of the pram, because the chasis does the buggy, pram and car seat and was never that easy to connect the base, and if i have the 2 in 1 i wont need the other bulky stuff. 
I dont think i will need it again, never say never to another baby but I would get a new pram!

Emzy, nice bump, seems neat and not too huge, and in proportion! Mine looks weird like i have a beachball shoved up my dress! I love my bump but it is just all bump! 

Teeny, glad things are all ok, I was told my second was a big baby and he was 6lb 9oz and my smallest yet, so we will see! :hugs:

Snoozie, what a mean dh! Waxing is out of the question!

Patience, Glad your feeling better today x

Genies girl, enjoy your baby shower x

Well on the lady bits thing, i think a trim may be in order til birth, although i worry then i will itch and that would be awful! 
Going to wait til after baby is here then get a nice neat job done at a salon, make me feel better anyway!
My legs i can reach, and not too sure about toenails as i cut them a few weeks back really short, and have not painted them in a while ao i dont get into the need of having them done.

Feel like these last few weeks are flying, 32 weeks tomorrow, then 8 weeks tops, I make too much fuss to go too far over, i start spouting my history of having one with very little water and i get it agreed no later than a week before induction. I will be bouncing on my ball and dh will have no choice but to dtd, i will sulk otherwise! 

The weather a bit uncertain to wash bedding, but done plenty of other stuff and on top of everything so next its baby bedding. 

Tea tonight is chicken enchaladas, i really fancied it, dh wants a takeaway, and ds wants pizza! Good job we don't have any big food places near us, the closest kfc, mc d's or dominoes are too far to use takeaway, we would all be at least a few stone heavier it they were closer! 

Well hope everyone is having a great day! :hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Oh no...why has Limpetsmum gone to the hospital??

Totally off topic, but thanks to Loiuse (who posted a fab link ages ago) I bought my son a hoody from the baby 'Worlds Coolest Big Brother' from CafePress.
Well, it is too small so I emailed them for an exchange. They wrote back saying don't return the other one to save on postage costs and we'll send you a new one free of charge!! How good is that? It was £20. I will sell it on ebay I think but thought what fantastic customer service! 

I'll keep checking for updates on LimpetsMum...hope she is okay. xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Wow teeny that's customer service at its best! Shame we don't hear more things like that!
Hope limpets is ok, she has posted again on facebook I think.
I have done my first load of baby washing, it's still hanging out on the line drying, I've never known washing to take so long to dry in my whole life before! Most annoying because I wanted to have it all ironed and away this afternoon so I could relax this evening! 

I turned into Becs today, dusted, hoovered and cleaned downstairs including cleaning windows inside and out! I did need a sit down afterwards though as I got really hot and bothered and was getting some major BHs! Feel like I've had a productive day though which is good... I do feel pretty bored though which is unlike me, I am usually very good at just sitting and vegging and seeing as my first day off was THursday, and my mum and dad were here till yesterday evening, we were out at a families BBQ and I've cleaned all day today, I'm surprised that I feel so restless! I can usually entertain myself quite easily with Jeremy Kyle and a packet of chocolate raisins but right now I feel like I need to be doing stuff!! Maybe it's nesting?!

I forgot to mention that yesterday when I was having a nap, DH and SS put up the cot and made it up, tidied the bedroom and made it look all lovely, it's so gorgeous, and makes everything seem so real, i'll put a piccie up later.

Hope all is well elsewhere x


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey ladies,



> Ummm limpetsmum has headed off to hospital. Hope all is ok. x

 Sorry if i worried some of you, were all fine bless ya :hugs: I went for my tour of the hospital, it was certainly an eye opener (considering i work there anyway lol). Delivery suite has just been refurbished & was lovely! I wanted to move into the room with the birthing pool now!!! Oh how i'd make good use of it lol. The wards you go onto before & after however were disgusting, blood on floor :nope: dirty curtains :nope: poor equiptment :nope: never have i felt so embarrased to say i worked somewhere in my life!!! I got home & booked to see another hospital & need to call monday to book to see a third :thumbup:. If i was sure i would deliver & be out in the same day i'd be happier going there but you never know & it would be just my luck.
On a plus side it has made DH want to 'discuss' our birth plan :thumbup: this may be because i re-informed him (cos he obviously didn't listen the 1st time :dohh:) that i want him AND my mom there with me. He says we will discuss it tomorrow - why he wants to wait i'll never know :shrug:. 
Anyway i decided i definately like the look of the birth pool, the aromatherapy & the awesome weird birthing chair sling thing they had (hope the other hospitals have the same equiptment if we decide against New Cross). 
Also found out i can unpack most of babies toiletries from the bag as they don't encourage baby to be bathed at all for at least 24 hours & in anything soap/bubble bath wise for the first few weeks. They also advised us to buy Olive Oil bp if bubbas skin is a little dry so i'm just waiting for home bargains to get it back in stock (only being 89p a bottle & right opposite the hospital it had sold out). They did say i wouldn't need a towel for baby either but to be honest i'd prefer to use my own.......i know where it's been :thumbup:



> We are so sad, our TV's not even on. We are rubbish TV watchers. Kids have their TV in the living room for their DVDs but we sit in the kitchen with the computers at night. TV will often be on for background, but we tend to chat and cook instead! God now I know I'm getting old!!

 We are the same hun, i only ever watch QI or mock the week on TV, other than that i have my ipod or radio 5 live on for company. I really don't know what people find to watch???
Your bubba sounds in tune to mine :thumbup: i have a left hand bum & a right sided foot too - usually if i try doing anything. Went for a walk last night & squealed so loudly when Tufty stuck his/her foot out of my right side DH asked if it was labour pains :haha:



> Morning ladies...a bit of a weird one really...yesterday I woke up and my bump was 'smaller', baby has been really quiet and I didn't sleep very well for worrying. He has been really quiet today too and I don't know what to do. xx

 My bump got smaller when bubba dropped down & engaged :thumbup:. As for movements i've been told 10 movements in 12 hours :wacko: i was told for every 45 mins expect bubba to be active for 15 but they may not happen in nice intervals like that :shrug:. I tend to find if Tufty has had a busy few days with lots of moving, it will be followed with the same amount of days with very little movements. If your at all worried at this stage get in touch with your midwife or maternity unit & they will check you over hun :hugs:.



> Limpets - I'm in the swollen feet club too. I made the mistake of wearing my Gladiator sandals yesterday and by the end of the day my swollen feet were puffing out the sides of the straps like an old lady.

 :haha::haha::haha:i can laugh cos i'm with you on that one, it's not a good look is it :haha:. I keep to my crocs now - they are shoe heaven to me!


----------



## BLONDIE35

If anyone's interested in any newborn girls clothes please take a look at my e-bay listings.

https://shop.ebay.co.uk/llinosb/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


Thanks

Llinos


----------



## limpetsmum

AAARRRGGGGHHHHH how could i forget to mention........i was holding my bump up this morning to look at my lady bits (sorry if TMI:blush:) cos my pubic bone feels really sore - like it's bruised. That looks ok but i found.........STRETCHMARKS :cry::cry::cry: my 1st ones, right below my tattoo (pick a more obvious lace eh) a circle of them :wacko:. I was so upset i sat on the bed & cried (don't ask why cos i don't know :haha:). Up until now i was so proud that i had avoided them, DH was even proud of me for my excellent moisturising routine. I kinda feel like i let myself go somehow (yeah i know i'm being stoopid)
Oh well, at least my days of wearing short tops were over anyway - guess my bikini won't look great either!


----------



## limpetsmum

> If anyone's interested in any newborn girls clothes please take a look at my e-bay listings.

 heehee i'm just about to list tons of stuff on ebay too - free listing :happydance:


----------



## Asher

Evening!!

Glad you're all okay! Limpetsmum you scared me a bit there, you devil you! Glad you only went for the tour! I remember it giving me the willies looking round almost 6 years ago before Archie was born! So exciting though! Not long to go now, your little stretchmarks you found today might not multiply or get any worse as you're nearly there now!

Sounds like you had a nice day Louise. I am so looking forward to washing all the vests and babygros which are still in packets. I have promised myself that I will do that when I get to 34 weeks, so as not to jinx myself! 

Fab customer service Teeny! Glad you and the wee one are okay too. 

The lady garden thing is funny!! If I had asked DH when I first met him to help me out in the trimmage department I'm sure he would have jumped at the chance! Funny how that changes when there's a huge belly hanging over the top of the previously desirable area!!!

Emzy your bump looks fab, I think you look just lovely!!

Well I am sat with my alcohol free Becks (it's Saturday after all :winkwink:) looking forward to DH's homemade enchiladas, fragrant rice and roasted green beans. I am so tired! Last night's neighbourly antics put paid to the good sleep I needed. For the first time, I actually feel as pregnant as I am. I do feel quite big, but I feel a bit breathless and a bit fed up. Think it's catching up with me! When I was in the bath before I noticed that the line on my belly is now right up past my belly button and approaching boob level! It stopped at my belly button with both the boys!

On the upside, 33 weeks today! Which means I am further pregnant than I was with Archie! Next goal = 34 weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## Blob

I have no line this pregnancy :wacko: it's really odd!


----------



## Jellycat

Teeny - Glad everything is OK and that you got checked out and fantastic news on the top, I love when companys surprise you with their great service

Emzy - Your bump is looking great, really great shape !!

Louise -what a lovely surprise, look forward to the pics of the nursery !!

Limpets - the marks always look worse at the begining, they will improve xx

F&C - Hope your pains start subsiding soon must be very frustrating

Asher - Congrats on 33 weeks !!

Well 3rd night in a row where Ive had trrouble sleeping, blocked nose, sore throat and chesty cough... poor DH was kept up the whole night with my shinnanigans... hes staying at a mates tonight so will sleep better :blush: 

Ordered my cot matress today from a small independant store, asked about ordering the icandy cherry and me being me have decided to now purchase the Babystyle Oyster... finally ordering it on Tuesday... nothing like leaving it late ... I bought loads of birthday cards today to keep me going from now until xmas.... I have so many birthdays round my due date I didnt want to forget anyone.... especially the kids.


----------



## Asher

It's bizarre Blob! Mine this time looks really odd. It's faint above my belly button but definitely there!

Jellycat thank you. You have just reminded me of something I meant to do, which was make a list of all the birthday cards I need to buy over the next couple of months! It's now on my to-do list! Sorry you've been feeling rotten, hope it passes soon.


----------



## babythinkpink

Happy 33 weeks Asher:happydance:

Limpets, Please! My belly is one huge mass of stretchmarks, from one side to the other from top to bottom, they were worse with my first because they were new and filled with blood, they are silvery now, but no bikini or tummy showing tops or belly rings for me! 
Hope the next hospital tours are better, I am going to the same one i delivered at 2 and a half years ago, so nothing new i expect! 
It was ok, but i don't intend to be in there long, easy said i know, at the time all that matters is they have gas and air!!:haha:
After you are so intent on your baby you don't notice anything else! :cloud9:

Time for bed for me, bit of internet baby shopping (well looking) then i will play cards, got dh addicted to solitaire on ds and laptop, he took about 2 hours to have a shower earlier and thinks i don't know he was playing on the ds for an hour first!:haha:

Night all, have great Saturday nights :hugs:xx


----------



## becs0375

Teeny how ace is that company!!

Limpets glad all went well at the hospital!!

Louise sounds like you have had a productive day, deffo sounds like nesting!!! Looking forward to the pics x

Asher I love enchilladas!!!!

I have just had a nice shower and enjoying a nice peach water!!! How rock and roll I am!!! Had a lovely afternoon with my neice!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Read about 5 pages cant remember who put what.... love the red travel system brill price! Hope all the ladies feeling terrible feel better soon! Im just exhausted today...had our new sofa delivered then popped into town for some cushions was shattered when i got back and DF doesnt like the ones i got GRRRRR men!!! 

Sorry if i missed anything/anyone!! xx


----------



## LittleAurora

thought I would share these two as I am wearing the same top!....20 weeks and then today at 34! 
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0015-2-1-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Abc34d0020.jpg


----------



## Jellycat

Gorgeous bump Little A xx


----------



## becs0375

Little A thats a gorgeous bump xx


----------



## Carley22

lovely bump and what a difference 14 weeks can do!!!!


----------



## becs0375

Hello Carley, hows things with you? xx


----------



## Asher

Gorgeous pic LittleA!! Can you believe you're 34 weeks?! Madness!


----------



## lilbumpblue

im jealous littleA!! :) x


----------



## Carley22

hey becs im good thanks..... been signed off work which is nice but will have to go back a week monday or theyll start my mat leave early (buggers).

I have been reading just not posting as by the time i catch up with you little lot im knackered!!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

> I have no line this pregnancy it's really odd!

 phew - me neither! I'd been looking for it all pregnancy (as well as waiting for my nipples to darken :blush:) but never happened & now i've lost sight :haha:

Fab bump littleA, love your avatar piccy too :kiss:

Well here are a piccy of my feet today which i put on facebook about an hour ago :cry: i wouldn't mind if i'd done something to make them swell but i've been a good girl & been resting........i'm moving into that birthing pool i tell ya :haha:
 



Attached Files:







foot.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 76


----------



## lilbumpblue

They look so sore hun...ouch! x

There is a thread on here about the line, dont know which way around it is but if its below ur belly button or straight through can determine the sex of baby! I wont give away what my very very very faint one is! :) x


----------



## Carley22

ooo whats the thread... im all for old wives tales today... mines right through my belly button and quite a lot higher than it too!!! hopefully im normal LOL (not mentally i know that already)


----------



## Asher

lilbumpblue said:


> They look so sore hun...ouch! x
> 
> There is a thread on here about the line, dont know which way around it is but if its below ur belly button or straight through can determine the sex of baby! I wont give away what my very very very faint one is! :) x

Ooooh. Well, if my past is anything to go by, this baby must be a pink one! But I am not setting store by that! 

I'm up and all refreshed, been dreaming about giving birth all night! Eeek. Baby is really active again already this morning, I feel huge! Am looking forward to my swim this morning with the kids and then a family meal for my uncle's 65th birthday this afternoon! :flower:


----------



## genies girl

Limpet sorry the hospital was so grotty, doesnt fill you with much confidence, sorry that the demon stretch marks got you mine have just started and look like they going to take over!
Little A lovely bump!
Hope evryones feeling well this morning!

I had a wonderfull afternoon with friends and family at our baby shower they had decorated the pub garden and we had cake and games like guess the girth (great name) where they had to measure ribbon to the size they think my bump is some where huge ! It was won by a 5 year old he was spot on!
We got some lovely presents lots of clothes and baby books a radley changing rucksack which is so cool and a picture designed for the babies by our good friend!
I will try to put some photos on in a sec i have never done it before so hope it works x


----------



## genies girl

https://shower010


----------



## genies girl

okay idont know how to do photos?


----------



## Blob

Awww that sounds so nice Genies girl :thumbup: 

Limpet :sick: thats why i cant handle the idea of going into hospital...the bloody toilets you have to share the manky showers :argh:

Well i'm still pissed off from my MWs appointment :growlmad: they say i've not grown since 32 weeks but yet they are doing NOTHING about it? I would have thought they would want to check next week to see becuse if i dont get seen until i'm 38 weeks then baby might not have grown for SIX weeks :nope: 
Only thing making me happier is i think they are talking out of their arse they tried to measure me when i was pretty much sitting up :saywhat: I really hate it when you get shitty MWs.


----------



## Blob

Genies girl you can either upload then to something like photobucket and use the 'insert image' but in the _post quick reply _part....OR you can go into _go advanced_ and add it that way with the paper clip bit :lol: (where you dont need to upload them to anything)


----------



## Louise3512uk

Morning girls!

My line started really on this pregnancy which is weird as I'm really pale! It went up to my belly button for ages but now it goes right past it but on a bit of a wonk... looks like it moves over a bit when it gets to my belly button!!

Sorry for the selfish post but... I'm 34 weeks today! Woohoo, only 6 weeks to go, only 42 sleeps.... or 21 sleeps to full term :o


----------



## genies girl

https://https://s937.photobucket.com/albums/ad218/radleygirl27/


----------



## Fish&Chips

Glad you're ok limpetsmum... you gave me a scare!! We had the same sort of experience when we visited the hospital we were originally planning on. We decided it wasn't nice enough so have had to think about alternatives. Unfortunately our local hospital is closing all maternity units from the 1st August.. great. So we are going to one that is between 30 mins - 1 hour away depending on traffic!

Asher I just noticed the same thing with my line. I never had one and then about a month ago noticed one under my belly button but now it's right up to the top, but quite faint.

Limpetsmum my feet look like yours. It's no fun is it? I've stopped wearing skirts, shorts and leggings as am so embarrassed by them. Silly I know. I had a foot massage with my pedicure yesterday and although it hurt a bit they seem to have gone done today. Can you get your dh to give yours a good rub?

Glad your shower went well genies girl.

Off out for lunch with the family and then going in to town for the last bits and pieces for my hospital bag! The cramps are still coming occasionally but I'm still not sure if they're even pregnancy related.. either way they are making me think. That and the fact that LO is a giant already, I'm really thinking he'll be a bit early.

x


----------



## SisterRose

Limpets - Awww, your feet look so sore, Glad you're ok though :hugs:

Blob - I can't believe they're not going to check make sure the baby is measuring ok on a scan! I'd complain if I were you, especially since it's quite a long while since they think baby hasn't grown! hopefully they're just measuring wrong :hugs:

LittleA- Great comparison pics :thumbup:

I'm assuming you guys were talking about linea nigra - I still haven't got one! I'm very pale though, could be why.

I'm FINALLY moving in to my house this weekend coming :wohoo: I couldn't be happier, I don't get along with my parents and they've made this last few months of my pregnancy miserable and hell, I've cried at least 3 times this week because of them shouting, arguing and causing too much stress. Can't cope with it.

Got a growth scan tomorrow and an appointment with the diabetic nurse! hoping baby is ok and isn't measuring too big.

Here's a bump piccy of me from yesterday :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCF9390.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Blob

Thanks Bekk i have a MW coming to do the home visit on Wed so i might see if she will measure/feel unless she's really scary :rofl:

Other thing she wrote in the notes was 'no growth since contractions started' :shock: would have thought that was something to pick up :grr: If that fails going to ask a friends mum to check me :(


----------



## lilbumpblue

Bekklez said:


> Limpets - Awww, your feet look so sore, Glad you're ok though :hugs:
> 
> Blob - I can't believe they're not going to check make sure the baby is measuring ok on a scan! I'd complain if I were you, especially since it's quite a long while since they think baby hasn't grown! hopefully they're just measuring wrong :hugs:
> 
> LittleA- Great comparison pics :thumbup:
> 
> I'm assuming you guys were talking about linea nigra - I still haven't got one! I'm very pale though, could be why.
> 
> I'm FINALLY moving in to my house this weekend coming :wohoo: I couldn't be happier, I don't get along with my parents and they've made this last few months of my pregnancy miserable and hell, I've cried at least 3 times this week because of them shouting, arguing and causing too much stress. Can't cope with it.
> 
> Got a growth scan tomorrow and an appointment with the diabetic nurse! hoping baby is ok and isn't measuring too big.
> 
> Here's a bump piccy of me from yesterday :)

Got my 34 week growth scan Tuesday!! We always seem to go within a day of each other lol! Glad about the move, you'll be so much more relaxed im sure :) xx

Il try and find the thread Carly :) x


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck at your scan Lilbluebump! we do always seem to go close appointments, just missing eachother. :O

I've been down to my house today, I'm sooooo excited it's beautiful :wohoo: here's some updated pics of Ellies room, still lots to be done in there but mainly here's the furniture.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF9394.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 9









DSCF9395.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 8









DSCF9396.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lilbumpblue

Bekklez said:


> Good luck at your scan Lilbluebump! we do always seem to go close appointments, just missing eachother. :O
> 
> I've been down to my house today, I'm sooooo excited it's beautiful :wohoo: here's some updated pics of Ellies room, still lots to be done in there but mainly here's the furniture.

Blimey you did that quick...its beautiful hun! :) 



https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/349076-linea-nigra-gender-theory-v-2-0-a.html There you go Carly :)


----------



## SisterRose

lilbumpblue said:


> Bekklez said:
> 
> 
> Good luck at your scan Lilbluebump! we do always seem to go close appointments, just missing eachother. :O
> 
> I've been down to my house today, I'm sooooo excited it's beautiful :wohoo: here's some updated pics of Ellies room, still lots to be done in there but mainly here's the furniture.
> 
> Blimey you did that quick...its beautiful hun! :)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/349076-linea-nigra-gender-theory-v-2-0-a.html There you go Carly :)Click to expand...

It's mainly what my OH's parents have done so far, they've been a god send. They bought us the crib and wardrobe, painted the room and bought the matching curtains, bed spread and lampshade. Couldn't be more grateful!

Still lots to be done in there though, I've got a pink net canopy for over the crib, a wall sticker that says "Sweet Dreams" with stars coming from it to put on the wall over the crib, gotta put the bedding on the crib and the bumper, put her cuddly toys out and put some shelves up, put a few picture frames up! can't wait. Gonna do it in a few weeks though so that I have lots to do until she arrives to pass the time :cloud9:


----------



## lilbumpblue

Bekklez said:


> lilbumpblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bekklez said:
> 
> 
> Good luck at your scan Lilbluebump! we do always seem to go close appointments, just missing eachother. :O
> 
> I've been down to my house today, I'm sooooo excited it's beautiful :wohoo: here's some updated pics of Ellies room, still lots to be done in there but mainly here's the furniture.
> 
> Blimey you did that quick...its beautiful hun! :)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/349076-linea-nigra-gender-theory-v-2-0-a.html There you go Carly :)Click to expand...
> 
> It's mainly what my OH's parents have done so far, they've been a god send. They bought us the crib and wardrobe, painted the room and bought the matching curtains, bed spread and lampshade. Couldn't be more grateful!
> 
> Still lots to be done in there though, I've got a pink net canopy for over the crib, a wall sticker that says "Sweet Dreams" with stars coming from it to put on the wall over the crib, gotta put the bedding on the crib and the bumper, put her cuddly toys out and put some shelves up, put a few picture frames up! can't wait. Gonna do it in a few weeks though so that I have lots to do until she arrives to pass the time :cloud9:Click to expand...


Ooh how kind of them...my Sister bought me a new steamer set with bottles & bag yesterday :) awww sounds fit for a princess!! :) 



Another one carly... https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/316733-linea-nigra-gender-theory-2.html


----------



## New Mrs W

Hi, I am on the list for 14th September, just thought I would let you know I'm having a little boy, please can I have a little blue stork?? Thanks xx


----------



## Blob

Bekk that is GORGEOUS!!!! :cloud9: 

:wave: hey new mrs w Congrats on your blue bump :)


----------



## Louise3512uk

Lovely nursery Bekks! 

Wow I can't cool down today, I don't know what's wrong with me!! Anyone else feel like their life is a permanent hot flush at the moment??!


----------



## Asher

Evening ladies! 

Welcome and congrats on the blue NewMrsW!!

Louise, yes I feel the hot flush thing too!! So uncomfortable today!

Bekklez you look gorgeous! And the room looks fab! Baby Ellie is one lucky lil lady! 

Blob, I hope they measure you and get this sorted, you must be worried! Is your little one moving around plenty now?

This linea negra thing is interesting! I had two that stopped at the belly button and they were both boys, and this one goes around my belly button and then right up to my boobs! And we're team yellow, so if it's another boy then none of the myths work!! :haha:

Had a lovely swim today and then a great meal out this afternoon. Proper old fashioned fish and home made chips with mushy peas! Oooooh it was lush! And then Eton mess for pudd. I could eat it again now it's settled! The only problem was that the baby wouldn't let me sit up to eat. Everytime I tried to get to the table it stuck out it's leg so hard that I had to sit back! The cheek!!


----------



## becs0375

Hey ladies!!!

Been out wll day catching up with family we haven't seen for ages!!! Walked miles and caught some sun, was really nice!!

Sorry for the lack of personals but I am off to bed in a bit as I am pooped!! Will catch up tomorrow!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Bekklez that's great news about your house! That's sad about your folks, they should be going out of their way to make sure you're relaxed if anything. Love the pic! Bless your dh's parents. That room is amazing.

Still getting the odd cramp. Been getting them since Weds and I'm thinking maybe they are connected to BH. Is anyone else getting BH with cramp like pains?


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi everyone!
F&C - yeah, mine are starting to feel a bit pinchy, especially if I am exerting myself. They will often feel like a sharp muscle cramp if I'm overdoing it.

Bekklez - great bump pic and nursery! :thumbup:

No linea nigra for me with either pregnancy. I am also whiter than the underside of a fish, so if that has anything to do with it, then there's the reason! :)

I'm a bit behind with this thread and only went back a page - sorry! 

We've had beautiful weather this weekend. I'm pleased with myself as I managed to get a lot of household chores done and get out for some great time at the park with little mister Simon. He is so much fun.
And he's quickly entering the tantrum stage.
Sigh.
It's always something, isn't it? :dohh:

Hope everyone is well and that the cankles aren't too bad.
I couldn't bear to look at my legs in the wading pool with Simon today. They truly are like two tree trunks straight down. And they sort of feel like two sausages - the skin gets all tight and horrible feeling.


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

F&C: My BH don't hurt at all hun, but I know some women who do find them a little painful. Hopefully someone else can be a bigger help in answering your question.

Bekklez: the nursery is gorgeous!!! I love the pink!! We're almost done our baby's room, I can't wait to post pictures for all of you! 

As for the linea negra, mine starts from my pubic bone and goes all the way up to my boobs and we're having a girl. So yet again another old wives tale.

Well I had a great surprise today! I was meeting a friend from university for lunch today. She lives out of town (4-5 hours away) and told me she was visiting friends for the weekend so we arranged to have lunch today. Well I walk into the restaurant and what do I see?? My ENTIRE group of university friends! Well the 6 girls that I was/am really close with. The all organized a baby shower behind my back!!! I couldn't believe that they had all drove 3+hours for an afternoon! We don't see each other often so we all got to catch up, I got more lovely gifts...it was amazing!

So that was my day! Hope you all had a great weekend!

xo


----------



## Jellycat

Bekkelez, that's a lovely nursery especially with thw white furniture

F&C - I know this sounds stupid but I dont think I've had any BH ??? I was blame stomach issues as I have IBS ... hope it calms down soon

Sarahka You've put me to shame Ive done no chores this weekend.... and i have a very long list to complete. Hoping once I start my Mat Leave that I will be able to crack on with them

I've got a line to my belly button but im team yelow so who knows it still might get longer

Well today has been the first day I couldnt pick up my shoes off the floor... I had to stand with my legs miles apart... not an attractive site, Haven't a clue what I will be like in 8 weeks time think my OH will have to roll me to the hospital. Do you remember the child in Charlie and the chocolate factory that inflates and gets really really round and Big ...... its official that is me 

I have an addiction to Cherries at the moment im eating a punnet every night this week lucky Tesco has them on at half price at the moment


----------



## Jellycat

Mamabird that's lovely about your friends surprising you... I would of cried


----------



## emzdreamgirl

hi guys I noticed that a few of you are on facebook, and I thought I would maybe suggest that maybe ( if you. Wanted) you might consider adding mead afriend on there. I go on facebook all the time but find it hard to keep up with all posts on here. so if you want to add me its emma Astle and icurrently have a huge ice cream as my profile pic


----------



## MamaBird

Jellycat said:


> Mamabird that's lovely about your friends surprising you... I would of cried

Oh I did! Half way through the hello hugs I cried...and then when I got home and told DH why it took 3 hours to have lunch! lol

xo


----------



## BLONDIE35

I've just finished putting baby stuff on e-bay and I'm bloody knackered. Managed to put on 60 items with only 2 things that aren't baby stuff. Didn't realise I'd bought so much girls stuff and I'm only upto 6 months at the moment another 2 years to go. Sigh!!! I also think I went a bit OTT on buying vests and sleepsuits in pink and white. Have kept all the white stuff but my word how stuff collects. Anyhow hope some of it sells so I can buy some blue clothes. 

Here's the link if anyone's interested on here!! 

https://shop.ebay.co.uk/llinosb/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340

Going to have a cup of tea and toast now before bed as I'm shattered but awake at the same time!!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Strange question... anyone heard from Apaton recently ? 

I know she's moving house soon and could be busy but I haven't seen her and her caterpillar ticker for awhile, just wondering if she's OK 

Anyway Im off to bed with my heartburn and gaviscon xxx


----------



## Sarahkka

Jellycat - I'm with you on devouring the fresh fruit! BC blueberries are disappearing into me at a frightening pace. At least they are full of anti-oxidants, fibre, vitamins, etc! :) That way I feel a little less guilty about the 1000 extra calories a day they are packing on... :munch:

32-week ultrasound tomorrow for my LGA baby. How much does anyone want to bet that baby measures small and the LGA part is mama's blubber layer? :)


----------



## genies girl

mamabird thats so lovely what nice friends you have.

I still havent had time to sort out photos on here ill try later, they are all on facebook though if anyone is interested in adding me?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

F&C I have had really bad stitch like pains for 2 days and yesterday my tummy just really hurt and made me uncomfortable all day. They didn't feel like BH so I think it may be where he is lying.
MamaBird you're friends sound amazing...unfortunately all of my friends seem to have disappeared since I became pregnant!

Lying in bed last night while OH pedicured my feet haha:) he saw bubba moving around like he was having a party...I have never seen bits poking out of my tummy so far, but OH was amazed so that was brill.

Off to the consultants in a little while so she can update on my homebirth wishes...I think she will say no!

Oh, I read in my notes from Saturday that baby is 3/5 palpable...does that mean his head is starting to engage in my pelvis- perhaps the reason for my bump looking 'smaller'?? I thought they onl did that in first pregnancys?

Have a good morning ladies, and I'll update when I get back. xx


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!

I am half way through my housework, just dusting and hoovering to go!!! Washing out on the line!! Its so much better now its cooled down and we have a lovely breeze!! I was laying in bed last night and I was thinking that in a few weeks time my life will never be the same again!! I just can't wait now, just got to pick the pram up next month then we are ready to go! In a way I hope she comes early but as my pregnancy has been so laid back I very much doubt it!! I weighed myself this morning and I have still only put on 10lbs!! I shall be getting a nice dress for the Christmas ball after all lol! I think my bump has dropped as she doesn't feel so top heavy and I also feel that I am not getting out of breath as much!I still need to make an appointment to see my GP for my 34 week app!! I personally don't see the point, I go to the hospital next Monday for my growth scan and see my consultant! I haven't got any concerns or questions, I also see my mw in 2 weeks time!

Hope everyone is ok xxx

Bekks, Ellies nursery is looking so cute! We have the little chicky range, its gorgeous!! We too have white furniture!

MamaB, how cute are your friends!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Umm mine are more like period pains than stitches. Got most of my hosptial bag ready now just in case!


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Beks, Oh that pink room is just gorgeous!:happydance:

Mamabird, what a lovely surprise, I just have a few close friends, and we are all Mum's so very busy with our families, we do get the odd catch up here and there. Because this is my 5th baby I think they just take it in there stride that i am having 'another' baby, but they have all been just as special to me and I find it a shame that less and less people even send a card. 

Teeny, subsequent babies can go up and down in the pelvis, they can engage but do not stay they can bob in and out. Not sure why! 

F&C, I am hardly getting any BH with this pregnancy, i feel a slight tightening and i get all hot and have to sit tight for a few seconds b4 it subsides, I can take a few gentle breaths and it passes. Not painful, but then everyone is different. I find some of the movements baby does are more painful now, I get a twist in my pelvis and the odd big movement hurts!
I also get a stitch which is pretty random, but hurts like hell, i get it in bed or walking (why its so random!) if i am in bed i have to get up and wait for it to pass, it is low and to the right or left of the bottom of the bump, and owch it hurts!:hugs:

Blondie, That must have taken you ages, I hope you sell some stuff, You will be busy packing it all up! I sold loads of clothes for dh a while back and I really cant be bothered even though i have plenty to go on.

Big waves to everyone else, sorry if i have missed anything xx

Well not much to do today, my ds is back from a weekend away feeling poorly, (earache) so leaving him in bed, and will possibly see the doctor if he is still not right later.
My youngest is crying and telling dh her sister is annoying, when she has just booted her sister off the sofa who is now also crying, not quite sure why the little one is crying when she has just got the sofa to herself? She is a madam, and will seriously be put out with the arrival of the baby, she is a Daddy's girl and hopefully will just want him all the time! 
May get moses basket out this week, I have my scan tomorrow, just to check placenta is out of the way, but i will be asking them to check fluid levels too, and I want to know how baby is lying as its hard to tell from the midwife just poking me about!
I want my notes changed from the stupid doctor i saw last time, and i need to check exactly when they want to check baby when i explain what the consultant said (ie it was not 'urgent' just worth a look over baby) I think i need to put my foot down this appointment, and if they won't change my notes i will make sure my birth plan is more detailed, and includes when the baby is born.
I hate that about 15 different people write in your notes and all scrawl through what everyone else puts, I had my weight entered at 9 weeks then changed to my 12 week weight and bmi based on that, and that was not on, I was bound to gain weight and my first weight had already been entered so why change it, my notes in general are a mess and i am annoyed about it! I also dont see the point in taking your notes in for birth when they have duplicate ones anyway, even if i left my notes at home they have exact duplicates at the hospital.

Time to go, sorry for the rant on hospitals and doctors!:haha:

Have a great day everyone :hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Blob

OMG i'm feeling so lazy today i cant even remember what everyone has posted :nope: 

Got park with some friends later so i will be like a cripple when i get home tonight :dohh: My BHs have died down loads in the past few days :) 2 weeks and 2 days and i will be getting started on evacuating baby :rofl: 

Also yesterday my DD locked herself in the bathroom and has now just eaten her lunch that i just made for taking out with us :dohh:


----------



## SisterRose

Mamabird - Sounds like you have some amazing friends there, so nice of them to come see you and do that! I bet you were over the moon :cloud9:

Becs - Great minds think alike ;) the little chickie range is really cute though! Love it. I can't wait to get in my house this weekend and make it all clean and organized before Ellie gets here, it's almost a burning desire now :rofl: I can't start my nesting until I'm in there and I'm desperate to start!

F&C - Hope the pains subside soon :hugs:

Babythinkpink - Doctors and Hospitals are useless in some ways but they're an evil necessity  I hope your scan goes well today and the placenta has moved.

Sara - Hope your scan goes well too :thumbup:

Blob - Awww, bless your DD. how long was she in there for?  hope you have a nice day at the park.

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments about Ellies nursery :hugs:

Got a scan today to make sure she's not too big and everything is ok, then an appointment with the diabetic nurse. Hoping everything is going ok!
Ellie's been really quiet this last two days and hasnt moved as much as she has been doing :( really dont like it when she's quiet, I love all of her moving and it makes me feel like i'm not alone and she lets me know shes there and ok.

Hope everyone else has a nice day :)

x


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning ladies! 

Bekks, :happydance: to moving house... your nursery is GORGEOUS! 

We put up our cot yesterday, it looks lovely, but i've refrained from putting the bedding on just yet to give me something to do later! We're still waiting for our furniture to be delivered, and i'm having a bit of a nightmare with a bloke that i've bought two basic light fittings off on ebay. Why the hell would you put something on ebay and then not send it? Pillock. 

I don't have a linea whatsit... and I didn't with Emma. It's odd, cos i'm not very fair, and I have a line of hair (sorry TMI!) but not darkened skin. What I have found though is that I have funny pigmentation on my forehead - it's like patchy brown and apparently that's cos of hormones. Still, you can't really tell cos I've got a red nose anyway lol. 

Fishy, I've been having cramps, but no BH that I know of. I've been lying down, but they're not in any pattern or anything so i'm not too worried. They're not here at the mo. 

Well, first day of the summer hols and DD is being really well behaved... I bet i've just jinxed myself saying that lol. We've done some reading and numbers, and now she's having five on her DS while I catch up on here. We're off to the horse in a bit, so fx that keeps her entertained too. 

My heartburn is KILLING already. I hate to whinge about it every time I come on, but it's really getting on my nerves :( 

OMG how quickly is time going?!?!?!?!!!! Gotta look through baby's stuff today and make my 'still to do' list. Someone MAKE me do it, cos I need a kick up the arse. Where the hell is my nesting?? 

Hope you're all good today :flower:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Morning girls

Bekklez the nursery looks sooo lovely and I'm so excited for you moving into your lovely new house. We moved in february and there is nothing like getting it all done and everything where you want it :flower: 

MamaB that sounds soo lovely! I would have cried too. Aww how sweet of your friends!

Jelly I was wondering about Apaton too, hope she is ok.

Good luck with the scan Sarahkka

Emz I added you on facebook and left you a little message so you know who I am x

genies girl I'll add you on facebook, my name is Emma Barnes (uni. bolton network) and my pic is of me kissing my OH on our wedding day. If anyone wants to add me just leave me a little message so I know who you are!

Teeny hope all goes well at the consultants appointment today! Yep 3/5 palpable means baby is starting to engage :happydance:

becs you are a domestic goddess and you put me to shame with the amount you clean!! I need to do my house today as well. I've just put my sheets on to wash... was hoping for a nice sunny day to dry them on the line but it looks like it's going to rain AGAIN! 

Fish and chips I hope the pains are a bit better today, I was getting period type pains last night and was slightly worried about it, but now they have gone so prob just where baby was lying or wind or something lol If I think about it, I've had them on and off mildly the whole way through. Do you remember I had bad ones before 10 weeks and ended up going for an early scan? Just one of those things I think. Have you talked to your midwife about them?

I never got a line either, but then I am fair. Actually, I might have one but you can't see it under all the stretchmarks ha ha!

Had a nice lie in this morning, but had another rubbish nights sleep. I'm getting used to waking up every hour now either needing a wee or with hip pain. Matt and I went for a really long walk yesterday and I attempted to climb over a locked gate... well I say attempted, I took too steps and realised my bump was too big lol Matt just stood there laughing at me! Why I thought I could do it I don't know lol I think the walk contributed to my very sore hips in the night though. 

Oh and I popped into peacocks for some bridget jones style knickers on Saturday and noticed they had a mega sale on their baby wear! I didn't even know they did baby wear but they have some lovely stuff and the sale was brilliant! I got these which I thought was so cute!

https://www.peacocks.co.uk/product/index.jsp?productId=3966921&prodFindSrc=paramNav

https://www.peacocks.co.uk/product/index.jsp?productId=3966931&prodFindSrc=paramNav

Hope you all have a lovely day 

xx

xx


----------



## Blob

Bekk good luck with your scan hun :flower:

I had a line with Tabs :wacko:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hey all, I am back! 
Well, still no closer to a homebirth decision with only 5 weeks to go!! I have to have another growth scan within the next two weeks to check his size, and I am then back at the consultant at 37 weeks for the decision. Well, at least I get to see him once again which I guess is quite nice really...then that really will be the last time until he is here for real. I can't believe that most ladies have their last scan at 20 weeks (like my 1st pregnancy) and here I am being lucky enough to spy on him later on!

MUST take my iron tablets as I am anaemic and that will stop a homebirth. Best get into a routine with those then. 

I am off out to my sisters with DS to play with my nephew. Enjoy your day ladies. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Emzy, I mentioned them to my mw Friday morning but they only got bad Friday afternoon - sods law! They are not too uncomfortable today but are pretty frequent. Just like being time of the month.

Teeny, when I went for my mw appointment she told me I have to have more bloods done to check my iron level as I was border line anemic. Do you think I won't be able to use a midwife lead centre if they are still low? Am a bit worried now as really don't want to go in to the actual hospital.


----------



## Louise3512uk

Morning all! I'm sooooooo booooooooored today it's unreal! I really don't know what to do with myself!

I must say that I am a little jealous of all you ladies that seem to be having scans around now, nothing has ever been mentioned to me about a scan after 20 weeks and I would love to see her again, oh well! I am not massively impressed with my midwife so far actually, she has only weighed me once, at my very first appointment at 7 weeks... I've been weighed once by the consultant since then but if I hadn't had to go in for those blood tests I think I probbaly still wouldn't have been! 

I was supposed to see the consulatant today but didn't go, it was only supposed to be a follow up appointment regarding my blood test results but I have already had an appointment with the consultant haemotologist who told me they were negative and I can go back to midwife led care, she said I should receive a letter through the post saying this and cancelling my appointment but I haven't.... but thought it pointless to go for them to tell me what I already know! 

Step sons are having a veggy morning watching films in their pjs, naughty step mum hasn't even got them dressed yet! Oops! Wayne will hopefully be home from work soon for lunch so I'll have to make sure they are dressed by then!

I was going to put on another load of baby washing but I don't trust the weather, I'll just have to finish ironing and putting away the stuff I already have done!

Sorry for long rambling post, I'm just really bored! Also apologies for so many typos, nails are growing like mad and fniding it hard to type!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Fish&Chips said:


> Emzy, I mentioned them to my mw Friday morning but they only got bad Friday afternoon - sods law! They are not too uncomfortable today but are pretty frequent. Just like being time of the month.
> 
> Teeny, when I went for my mw appointment she told me I have to have more bloods done to check my iron level as I was border line anemic. Do you think I won't be able to use a midwife lead centre if they are still low? Am a bit worried now as really don't want to go in to the actual hospital.

Well don't hesitate to ring the midwife again if you feel they are much worse. All these bloody pains we get! lol btw, my midwife never rang me about my iron levels from my blood tests last week. She said if I don't hear from her to assume they are all ok, so I should be fine to use the midwife led bit. I wouldn't worry about yours, it might have just been a silly rule that my hospital has as I've never heard anyone else say that. 

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh and I have my 36 week growth scan on Weds too. I'm a bit scared after my fundal height measured 37 at my 34 week appointment... hoping I'm not in for a massive baby!!

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ah but then we can be massive baby bump buddies!


----------



## Emzywemzy

:haha: ha ha!


----------



## becs0375

I am feeling quite sleepy this afternoon but can't get comfy to have a sleep!! I have cramp in my left leg and its not going, feels quite numb!! 

Can't remember what else I was going to say, my brain is mush today!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Hey all got my growth scan tomorrow :) & i will be 34 weeks OMG!!! Bekklez hope your scan has gone well!! 

Having a bad day at work today some people r just really inconsiderate...BITCH!!! RARGHHHHH!! ....and may i add im in charge so think i deserve a bit of respect!! x


----------



## stacey&bump

hi everyone 

hope ur all well :D was just wondering what happens at the 34 weeks scan ? also is anyone else due on the 26th sept or around that time ? im 31 weeks pregnant now & just cant wait to meet my little girl :D ! xxxx


----------



## lilbumpblue

stacey&bump said:


> hi everyone
> 
> hope ur all well :D was just wondering what happens at the 34 weeks scan ? also is anyone else due on the 26th sept or around that time ? im 31 weeks pregnant now & just cant wait to meet my little girl :D ! xxxx

34 week scan is usually a growth scan, they check growth & weight! x


----------



## becs0375

I have mine next Monday and can't wait!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I had a 32 week scan and it was a growth scan, just to check baby was growing properly and was about the right size! The 36 week one I have this week is the same xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and it was also to check if the placenta had moved out the way! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mine was at 32 weeks and for the same reason as Emzy. x


----------



## SisterRose

Heya reporting in about the scan. Didn't go very well unfortunately and i've been admitted to the wards :( baby is measuring smaller side of normal instead of bigger like they thought shed be cause of the gestational diabetes. She's 3lb 15oz which is just under at 33 weeks but they also found problems with the blood flow from the cord to placenta they said it's increased and running too fast. I don't know wether to google it or not invade it worries me too much but they've given me my first lot of steroids for her lungs and I get the second lot tomorrow then another scan Thursday or Friday to see if the blood flow has improved if not I guess they're gonna get her out via csection asap so I hope it's all normal at the next scan Oh and....she's still breech!!!! Turns out it isn't her head gown they're feeling it's her bum :p x x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh no Bekklez! Keep us posted but I hope that the next scan gives good results. I'm not sure what the increased blood flow etc means but at least they've spotted it so can now sort it out. :hugs:


----------



## aob1013

September 19th seems soooooooooooooo far away :(


----------



## Elphaba

Sorry your scan didn't go as well as hoped, Bekklez. Fingers crossed for you for Friday.


----------



## FirstBean

Hope things go okay for you Friday Bekklez.

Hope everyone else is doing okay.

I am feeling very tired just lately so been having a few lazy days. I got a call today to see I needed to see a Doctor regarding my swab results that I had a couple of weeks ago, so going to the Doc tomorrow to see what he says. Anyone have any idea what it could be?


----------



## Snoozie

Bekklez, I hope the next scan goes well, it sounds like they are gearing you up to deliver. Eeekkkk, will yours be the next Sept bubba to arrive???? I hope you get to hang on hunni.

Firstbean, I hope the results from the swob are ok.x

I feel a bit strange today, had loads of BH and I'm so creaky. I guess I've hit the hard part now.....8 weeks 4 days to go lol!


----------



## Asher

Aw Bekklez sorry to hear you're in, how mad to think she may be coming sooner than thought. Fingers crossed things pick up before the end of the week. Are you doing okay? xx

I'm feeling lazy tonight. Can't keep my eyes open!


----------



## CinderellaTTC

Hello everyone

May I join this thread please? :)

I'm due on 24th September and its a yellow bump for us! 8 and a half weeks to go!! I can't decide if that's reeeeally soon or reeeeally far away! lol

Looking forward to chatting to you all.

Mich x x


----------



## babythinkpink

Oh Bekkles, hope everything is ok, would be good to have her cook a little longer, but if she is ready now! Hope things have settled by the next scan xx

Nothing to report today, done my first load of baby washing today, just sheets, will get the moses basket out tomorrow after scan then possibly make it up with the fresh stuff when the basket is aired.

Thats me for today, feeling a bit down, kids been a pain today, ds been poorly and crying at everything, dd cry's at everything anyway, little dd started her high pitched screaming again, then dh gets annoyed at every little thing, so fed up with it already and this is the first day! I always really look forward to holidays then wonder why! :shrug:

Bye for now, waves to all xx back some time tomorrow after scan :hugs:xx


----------



## becs0375

Bekks, I really hope its better news at the next scan, fx'd for you chick xxx Keep us posted xx

Welcome CinderellaTTC!!

Not long got home and now sat here with a strawberry milkshake and some chocolate!!! I feel quite tired tonight and Hope is starting to feel heavy on the front!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Awwww Bekklez you poor thing...im sure everything will be fine hun! Big hugs! xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi guys. I'm feeling a bit iffy today. Was getting kicked so hard this morning in my *lady region* LOL, that I actually thought that my waters had broken as I swear I wee'd just a tiny bit. So sorry for tmi! Only four days left at work and so Im just paranoid that somethingxwill happen before I leave. Once I finish work then it'll be fine. Got an achy belly today and baby feels lower and much more uncomfortable. She was breech at 28 weeks so i'm hoping maybe this is a sign she has turned round! It's almost like I can feel movement right above my pubic bone now, whereas last week it was in the top and side of my belly.


----------



## LittleAurora

Bekklez hope all is good!!! thinking of you!


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: CinderellaTTC!!


----------



## Jellycat

Bekkelez - FX'd that you and Ellie are OK, I know it doesn't help but at least they have found out and your in the best place. Big :hug:

I had the craziest midwife for antenatal class today
- rubber hat impersonating baby coming down birth canal by using her own head upside down and a chair 
- Big Mumma knickers with your pelvis drawn and purple sequins to demonstrate where we can stretch our ligaments ... followed by her showing us every position possible almost looked like a porno at times lol !! legs and bums everywhere :blush:
- She made up a song for us to sing about giving birth.... something about perenium is alight and your boobs on fire ????
- Lavender Hand massages
- Made us all belly dance different moves
- Made us sit in the dark with multi coloured electric tea lights saying we should all buy these for labour for calming effect
She wasn't our normal midwife and shes retiring tommorow so I think she wannted to go all out with a big bang !! That said she was fantastic full of good practical knowledge about breastfeeding almost wish I could try it out now

My Maternity Cover is starting tommorow... I'm so excited I really like the woman taking over my job and really hope she likes the company as much as I do

welcome CindarellaTTC

Quick question anyone worried about their pelvic floor muscles not being strong enough? 

Hope everyones OK, Babythinkpink hope scan goes well tommoriw


----------



## becs0375

I have to say I have been on my gym ball doing my pelvic floor exercises and breathing! I find it really relaxing. That midwife sounds like fun!! Ours was some irish woman and I am sure she was a bit loopy!!!


----------



## genies girl

Beklez hope your doing okay , your in the right place so chin up chick!

Ive just sorted through all the girls clothes they seriously have more clothes than me!!


----------



## Jellycat

Ahh but there is two of them Genies Girl !!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Just thought id tell you all...someone has posted a thread about pampers wet wipes in morrisons buy 1 get 2 free!!!!!!! Fab bargain!!! x


----------



## MamaBird

Bekklez big hugs!! Please keep us posted! xo


----------



## Sarahkka

Had the SHITTIEST day today. After rearranging my schedule and my husband's to make this stupid ultrasound appointment, after calling the ultrasound clinic on Friday to confirm our appointment today, we arrived at the clinic to be met with blank stares and being told that I am not even in their system.
They sent us to another clinic close by, assuming that our prenatal clinic had simply sent us to the wrong place. Nope.
The first clinic somehow "lost" our appointment between Friday and today, and I spent two f**king hours trying to sort out what happened AND I didn't get an appointment, even though they were completely at fault, and I now have to take yet more time off work (time that I have to make up, thank you very much - it's not covered here like it is in the UK) to get this ridiculous and most likely unnecessary appointment done.
Not once did anyone apologize to us for the massive inconvenience and f**k-up.
Nope.
Like we've all said before, if we are 30 seconds late, they can bump us right out of our appointment or make us wait for hours to be seen, but when they are completely incompetent and unprofessional, well, that's just our tough luck, isn't it?
I'm am so goddamn angry over this that I want to just tell my clinic to go shove these extra appointments up their ass. I'd like them to cut me a cheque for the time lost, the frustration experienced, the mileage wasted, etc. Maybe then they'd get their act together.
I have a regular prenatal on Wed and I swear to god, if they keep me waiting for one minute, I am going to toss their appointment desk through the clinic window. I refuse to be treated like this anymore. It's disrespectful, unacceptable, and rude.
I am so close to taking someone's head clean off that it isn't even funny.
And beyond my rather justifiable anger, I'm just flat out confused. What the hell is going on with my prenatal care this pregnancy?
I cannot believe the number of stupid f**k-ups I have experienced thus far. From being sent too early for tests and having to re-do them to this shit-show today. 
I am done.
They had better hope and pray that I am calmer by Wed because I WILL lose it. And I will not be quiet and polite about it.

Obviously, I am livid over the treatment I received today.
Beyond that, I am starting to get really rattled: is this the kind of care I am going to receive during my delivery?
Callous indifference, incompetence, and poor care?
That goes well beyond annoying. That gets scary.

Apologies for the selfish rant. I'm just raging after today and I can't seem to calm down. Every time I think about the fact that I have to go back for another ultrasound appointment on Thursday, I want to throw something across the room.


----------



## Laura617

Sarahkka said:


> Had the SHITTIEST day today. After rearranging my schedule and my husband's to make this stupid ultrasound appointment, after calling the ultrasound clinic on Friday to confirm our appointment today, we arrived at the clinic to be met with blank stares and being told that I am not even in their system.
> They sent us to another clinic close by, assuming that our prenatal clinic had simply sent us to the wrong place. Nope.
> The first clinic somehow "lost" our appointment between Friday and today, and I spent two f**king hours trying to sort out what happened AND I didn't get an appointment, even though they were completely at fault, and I now have to take yet more time off work (time that I have to make up, thank you very much - it's not covered here like it is in the UK) to get this ridiculous and most likely unnecessary appointment done.
> Not once did anyone apologize to us for the massive inconvenience and f**k-up.
> Nope.
> Like we've all said before, if we are 30 seconds late, they can bump us right out of our appointment or make us wait for hours to be seen, but when they are completely incompetent and unprofessional, well, that's just our tough luck, isn't it?
> I'm am so goddamn angry over this that I want to just tell my clinic to go shove these extra appointments up their ass. I'd like them to cut me a cheque for the time lost, the frustration experienced, the mileage wasted, etc. Maybe then they'd get their act together.
> I have a regular prenatal on Wed and I swear to god, if they keep me waiting for one minute, I am going to toss their appointment desk through the clinic window. I refuse to be treated like this anymore. It's disrespectful, unacceptable, and rude.
> I am so close to taking someone's head clean off that it isn't even funny.
> And beyond my rather justifiable anger, I'm just flat out confused. What the hell is going on with my prenatal care this pregnancy?
> I cannot believe the number of stupid f**k-ups I have experienced thus far. From being sent too early for tests and having to re-do them to this shit-show today.
> I am done.
> They had better hope and pray that I am calmer by Wed because I WILL lose it. And I will not be quiet and polite about it.
> 
> Obviously, I am livid over the treatment I received today.
> Beyond that, I am starting to get really rattled: is this the kind of care I am going to receive during my delivery?
> Callous indifference, incompetence, and poor care?
> That goes well beyond annoying. That gets scary.
> 
> Apologies for the selfish rant. I'm just raging after today and I can't seem to calm down. Every time I think about the fact that I have to go back for another ultrasound appointment on Thursday, I want to throw something across the room.

Oh I don't blame you at all. Thats just completely ridiculous and I have dealt with things like this several times through out and it always makes me so angry and I have the same thoughts of if this is how it is now whats going to happen when I am actually in labor.
Its completely insane to me that these places don't even have the common courtesy to apologize when they f-up and put so much avoidable stress on a pregnant woman or anyone for that matter.

I hope things get better and you are treated better but I agree, I wouldn't put up with it either, I would definitely be filing a complaint or making what kind of treatment I will tolerate very clear.
:hugs:


----------



## Asher

Sarakha that does sound like a crappy day, I don't blame you for ranting. Doesn't instill any confidence for when you do actually go into labour if they can lose your appointment now!!

Jellycat that midwife sounds mad as cheese hee hee!! I remember back to when we had our antenatal classes with Archie, and most of the classes were a bit rubbish to be honest. We had one about breastfeeding, with an old fashioned Irish midwife who was so common sense and inspiring about breastfeeding. I came out really excited about trying it out! I still thought back to some things she had said when I was struggling to breastfeed Jack. Very inspirational lady!

I am going to attempt some cleaning this morning, around the kids as they've set up an emergency rescue station in the living room. Hmmm maybe not so simple as I thought! I'm also going to prepare sausage and gravy for our yummy sausage and mash tea, and do a bit of knitting! Domestic life eh!! Had some terrible dreams last night, kept waking up and then going back into them. Horrible pregnancy dreams!


----------



## babythinkpink

Morning All,

Sarakha, with you totally on the rant, it is the way they look at you blankly too like its something you have done when they mess up, I have had the wrong notes up on screen, a doctor read my notes backwards and insist there could be a problem with my baby AFTER a consultant has confirmed things as fine, she argued with me that i had gone to one hospital first when I knew I hadn't then realised she had it wrong, did she say sorry....NO!
Then she went on about a low lying placenta b4 she even knows if i have one and sent me away to come back in 2 weeks for a scan when the sonographer had said they could fit me in that day, bloody useless.
The only thing that makes me a little less worried is its a different part of the hospital you give birth in, and last time they were very good, just hope they are this time, I almost don't want to look round the unit in case i see something that puts me off!!
It's a shame we need to put our foot down to get the service we should have but we do, I am going to have to moan like mad today to get my notes put right, all because of one stupid doctor! I will refuse to see her again if she is there.

Bekklez, thinking of you hun xxxx:hugs:

Jellycat, lol to your appt, sounds like a laugh, I just think it is very hard to explain labour and stuff, I am sure i would do it differently too, but the biggest key is to relax and i think more emphasis should be placed on that than telling you how the baby comes out, quite honestly at the time you don't give a s*** as long as baby is out!! Relax, relax relax and breath is my advice!:flower:

I feel so rubbish in the mornings, and i just don't know why, I have the usual morning sickness, bring up a load of vile yellow stuff, then have toast and coffee and feel a bit better for a very short time then feel sick again, wobbly and hot like i am going to pass out, I get this every day and nothing seems to help, sometimes a square of chocolate helps, so think i may have a chat with the doc today when i go in for appt, hope i get a decent doctor, don't think i have seen the 'proper' consultant once in this hospital, its always been a jnr helping out. 

Well not staying long as i need to move about, back later after scan, I bet my buggy turns up today while i am out, then will have to get re delivered, and i want it NOW! May see if neighbour is in to take it!

Back later, hope everyone has a great day xx:hugs:


----------



## Snoozie

Morning. :)

Sat waiting for my food shopping delivery. :)

Babythinkpink, me too, I have been sick all the way through. I'm so sick of being sick. I do find some chocolate in the morning helps. Not long now, ((((((hugs)))))))).xx

Sarahkka, (((hugs)).xxxx

Arghhh kids won't let me have two mins on here, blooming school hols lol.....I didn't time the last part of my pg very well with the kids on school hols lol.

Jellycat, my strategy for labour is to find my safe place and for me to be in control mentally of the contractions. Last time it made things a million times easier whereas my first two labours I felt so scared and it made it worse.


----------



## Pinky1974

Bekklez you are in my thoughts! I hope everything is okay for the next scan!

This pregnancy diabetes is really strange. I have too high readings after breakfast no matter how little I eat. I hope the diabetic nurse phones today that I can ask her. I'm going to have my next growth scan an Thursday. 

I have finally washed all the newborn clothes and knitted hat, cardigan and mittens. The next step will be me packing the hospital bag.

A question about the raspberry leaf stuff. Lots of you seem to be taking it already (if that's what it meant) I have been told not to take it before 36 weeks though. When did you start?


----------



## becs0375

Sarah, I would be mad too. You are not asking for the world, just to be treated right xx

Babythinkpink and Snoozie, it must be horrible being sick all the time xx

Asher, good luck with the cleaning!!

I got up at 10am this morning, most unlike me and its made me feel awful! Its so muggy outside and I just want it to rain to clear he air! Ian is off work as he is ill, I didn't sleep very well last night, was up at 3am, my mind was all over the place!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Bekklez any news? I hope you're ok and managing to relax a bit, fingers crossed everything will be fine at your scan and there will be no need to get her out early!

Becs, with you on the horrible nights sleep! My left hip was giving me serious jip! It felt as if I had been punched there and had a dead hip! That on top of the problems turning over and the other pelvic pain I get made for a rubbish sleep, and hubby dared to say this morning that he spent most of the night right on the edge of the bed...... face, bothered?!?!

Sarah I would be mad too... make sure you tell them on Wednesday (or whenever it was that you're next in) how you feel and how incompetent they are!

Just got back from crabbing with my step sons, everything smells fishy and horrible now! No idea what to do this afternoon, I'm finding this maternity leave a bit boring already! There's only so much housework I can do before I get hot and bothered and loads of BHs! I have my 34 week appointment tomorrow afternoon so I'm looking forward to that!

Having some problems with the in-laws at the moment...we were supposed to be going to Minehead to visit them on the 9th August for a few days, but we have been talking about it at home and we have pretty much decided that it's a bit late in the pregnancy to be going so far, it will cost us £120 in fuel to get there, £16 a day for the dog in kennels, we'll have to get someone to watch the cat, rabbit, birds and fish, I'll have to take hospital bags and car seat etc, and it's my eldest step sons birthday on the 11th so we'll have to take his presents etc too! I know the chances are very slim that the baby will arrive at 36 1/2 weeks, but we'll have to be prepared, and to be honest I'm not happy about 6 hours in a car each way! So DH rang to tell them last night that we wouldn't be going but that we would try our hardest to get down with the baby between the birth and his deployment... they were NOT happy!! I was so shocked at their reaction!! They seem angry and upset, I know they wanted a family get together before he goes away but they didn't seem to understand our point of view about pregnancy and costs etc.. feel really torn now, DH was in tears last night as he was so frustrated and angry at their reaction, he feels like this is going to turn into a big family row just before he goes away and the baby is born... I really don't want to go back on our decision because this could quite possibly be our last pay packet before Lilia is here and there are loads of unnecessary costs involved in going etc, but I don't want to be in the middle of a big row... I feel it's my fault because I initially brought up the fact that I didn't feel comfortable about travelling so far so late on, but DH agreed with me and he said he had been thinking exactly the same.... what would you lot do?!


----------



## becs0375

Louise I would feel the same way, can they not come and see you guys?? I think they are over reacting tbh. We really wanna visit Ian's Nan, she only lives 2 hours away but the further I get along the more worry about being far away from the hospital!! Don't blame yourself, its not your fault and they should understand that.


----------



## Louise3512uk

Thanks Becs! I think it's mainly because their minds are more set on that this might be their last chance to see him properly before he deploys... whereas we are not really in that mindset yet, we're concentrating on baby stuff first! We decided that we'll ask the midwife tomorrow and see what she advises, and if she said she would advise not going so far so late on then we'll stick to our guns and they'll have to deal with it!


----------



## janeydee

Hiya Ladies
Just after a bit of advice really im due on 2nd Sept. 
Does anyone/has anyone experienced like a period pain after theyve been for a wee?
Ive been getting this for about a wk and a half now. Im at the mw tomorrow but last night i woke up and it seemed stronger than normal, it was before i actually went to the toilet and it lasted about 10 minutes after too.
any advice would be greatly appreciated xx


----------



## genies girl

louise im sure it must be hard for them knowing there son is going away agin? but surely they could move the family party nearer to your house, the baby really has to come first and they are being unfair to you both when you must have so much on your minds?

I am so hot ! i pray for snow so i can walk in it with flip flops! Im fed up of hot flushes and unatractive sweats :)


----------



## Blob

Ok so i'm only going to read this page :blush: only got a little chunk of time and LOADS to do :cry:

Sarah that sounds awful :hugs: I would be feeling really angry too :(

Babythinkpink i sometimes get like that until i drink some coke?? Maybe it has something to do with sugar?

Louise i went to my cousins 21st when i was 36 weeks and TBH it wasnt massively comfy and i drove :wacko: It was about 4 ish hours though... I dont see why they cant just drive up to you?? Maybe it will calm down? Its bloody hard enough for you knowing your DH is leaving once your little girl arrives without all their shit too :gun: :gun:

Janeydee sounds like a UTI to me hun? I would get checked with the MWs...def tell them though! I know a friend got an infection in her kidneys hers got so bad and it really was not nice :nope:


----------



## Sarahkka

THanks for listening everyone!
I was so upset yesterday. Much calmer now!
:)
Louise, I am going to talk to my clinic about the number of screw-ups this time around. It doesn't instill confidence in their patients. If it was my practice, I would want to know about the number of clerical errors. Hopefully, it doesn't fall on deaf ears.

Louise, can your in-laws not come to you instead? I agree that it sounds more like they are thinking about the deployment than anything else, but the baby being so near it's date is a huge consideration. Surely they will see that once they've gotten over their disappointment.

Bekklez - really hoping everything is okay with you and baby! Thinking of you!

Jelly - read back to your birthing class post and had a good laugh. When it all becomes strange performance art, maybe it _is_ time that she retires? :)

babythp - Frustration with the system seems global. As someone else said, we're not asking for much - just fair and courteous treatment. Nothing special! :nope: I really thought I had that with my clinic from my last pregnancy there. Now I'm really questioning their service. It's not nice to be feeling this way at 32 weeks. I don't have a lot of choice about where else to go at this point.
Sigh.
I'm not at the walking out stage yet. They need to hear from me, and I will do it in writing, if I have to, but I'm hoping they listen.
The doctors there are great. It's the admin staff that are the cause of all the fuss. Problem is, they can cause tremendous stress and inconvenience when they screw up. They need to have their shit together. They just do. :nope:
Here's hoping. :shrug:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girlies

I've just caught up but can't remember everything...

Bekklez, thinking of you and hoping everything is ok at your next scan! :flower:

Sarahkka defo complain!! So crap and I would have been furious too!

I think it was babythinkpink that said she felt lousy in the mornings? Me too, I feel all shakey and yuk and I feel like I need to eat so I do, but then I throw it all back up again! It's been like that for the last week or so, so I think it's morning sickness coming back. I guess it's all the hormones! I always know when I particularly hormonal as my boobs hurt really bad, especially my nipples and they have been REALLY sore this last few days, so I think that's what's been making me feel a bit crap.

Louise, I totally would not travel all that way and would feel the same. In fact, I decided that I did not want to travel down to Kent for my Mum's 50th party this week as I already don't feel comfortable sitting down for very long, never mind 5 hours on a train and all the expense that goes with it, never mind if something were to happen whilst I was there! My Dad was a bit upset with me when I first said I wouldn't go, but he came around and eventually said he understood. My Mum understood from the start and said she never expected me to go anyway! I can understand that your DHs parents would be disappointed but they need to see it from your point of view and you have every right not to go! Can't they come and see you guys instead?

Janeydee you may have a UTI hun, I get period pains after having a wee when I have had an infection so might be worth getting your urine tested :flower:


I'm being a bit lethargic today, had a bad night's sleep again (nothing new there though!) and managed to finally get to sleep in the early hours, so didn't get up til 10.30. Then I just sort of lazed around until I got in the shower at 1pm and all I've done since is browse the net and shove a load of laundry in! I need to go to the post office but I can't get motivated... 

Going for our hospital tour tonight which I'm looking forward to! I'm kind of sad that this is the last of the antenatal classes as I've been enjoying going to them every Tuesday night! Met some lovely people too, one or two of which we will keep in touch with. Matt even found a new call of duty mate to play with online on the xbox (urgh! lol) 

Oh and I AM SICK OF NEEDING A WEEEE!! I didn't have an infection when my urine was tested last week, so I just think it's baby pressure making me need to go but it's driving me insane!!!

xx


----------



## drea2904

Hi all, just a quick pop in:) the wedding was fantastic on Fri and I managed the whole day, my boys looked amazing. I wa thinking I was feeling a bit better but not so much......

I missed a few calls on Fri while at the wedding and then yest i got a letter from my midwife, I got bloods done last week, I have a severe iron deficiency and I have to go and see my consultant as my placelets levels are way below what they should be:( i did not fully understand so called and googled...(not always good!). have any of you had this before or with this pregnancy? As Im scheduled for a section its not great for blood loss and midwife has stated that ill most likely have to be knocked out:( i cannot have epidural/spinal, I just dont know everything but I kind of know and hope it doesnt harm my baby and to me thats the most important thing but Im just a worrier! Ill see consultant and get some more firm answers.

Hope this finds you all ok, Ill pop back on later, get a proper catch up on whats happening, having a bit of a down time since sun its just been one thing after another since then really! STRESSED!! Be great to hear if any of you have any experience of low placelets.xx


----------



## drea2904

Also Adsa baby event is on, i didnt see too much today but sainsburys are going half price again on all toiletries and wipes tomorow!!!

Stock up ladies.xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls, 

So much to catch up on! Sorry for being behind, been at my MIL and had baby shower and brought some bits for baby. Just to let you know we are good and sending love to you all. 

Bekklez, thinking of you chic :hugs:


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey Ladies! 

Bekklez; thinking of you hun... :hugs: Hope all goes well in the next few days. As I said, your nursery is gorgeous... maybe she heard about how nice it is and wants a see for herself? :flower: 

Louise; You're completely in the right, and I can't believe that your in-laws have reacted that way! They should be coming to visit you, and to get angry is only going to upset you and your OH. I wouldn't even consider going down there, and wouldn't budge now you've said that you can't. It's impossible - I fretted going to London at 28/9 weeks, so there's no way i'd make such a big trip at 30+! Remember that 37 weeks is full term - my daughter was born at 36 and was completely fine. 

Jelly - what a strange midwife! I'm not sure how i'd have reacted to singing songs lol.. although our midwife had the men wearing a pregnancy suit, she wasn't quite that bad!

Sarah, glad you're feeling calmer today :hugs: do they not realise that so much stress is bad for pregnant women?! Idiots... Hope they get better with your next appointment. 

Drea - :hugs: I'm afraid I don't have any experience of low platelets, but I must say that if I have to have a c sec then they'll have to knock me out anyway - there's no way i could cope with being awake while they cut my tummy. I'd freak - guaranteed. Glad you had a good time at the wedding though! 

Well, today I've spent an absolute FORTUNE!! I went to Asda living for the baby event, and got all my toiletries, 2 nursing vests, hospital bag stuff etc for about £45. Then, I went to Matalan, who also have a sale on. I got 2 nighties, a pair of PJs and 4 tops, all with buttons on the front so I can feed in them for £25. Then, I called at Tesco on my way home to redeem a couple of coupons on washpowder (from bounty pack) and ended up spending another £15! 

The good news is that I have EVERYTHING now that the baby will need. I can pack my hospital bag, and once the wardrobes are here (should be this week) and put up, I can start doing baby laundry. 

The bad news is that I spent £85 + daughter a dvd & bracelet + trip to macdonalds (she was good as gold so I had to get her something - I can only begin to imagine how bored she must have been being dragged shopping for baby toiletries at nearly 5 yrs old). Ooops! Methinks I may have to hide the receipts from OH when he gets in.


----------



## babythinkpink

Hello all,

Thanks for all the sympathy about the sickness!! Its great here, dh hears me throw up every day, and says nothing, i come on her and say how i feel and get :hugs: all round! :thumbup:

Well had a really good day,:happydance: it started by me getting my pregnancy grant, I was told by midwife i wouldn't get it because it was not my first, and then I was not sure because dh is on a weird income because he has worked all his life it does not automatically entitle unlike if he had never worked we would have got it without question! wacko:) Anyway its a lot of money, it is a bit sad i need it to pay stuff off rather than get something nice, but i am paying off baby stuff so i suppose it makes sense i am not in debt! 

The hospital were much MUCH better, I said to the nurse when i got there about my notes, and about the doctor i saw, i said she had read my notes backwards and made a fuss about nothing, and had gone on about the placenta b4 she even knew if it was a possability, she was brilliant, she said it was awful she had been like that, and understood how it had made me feel, I mean this woman seriously is used to hormonal pregnant ladies and knew all the right things to say to me!
She said she would get the senior doctor to see me, and set it all straight, and she did. 
The scan was good, placenta right out the way, and i got the fluid checked that i still had plenty, and baby is dot on for size, and weight, 4lb 2oz based on measurements. Sex we think is still the same although things are so squished up it is harder to see, poor baby is all squashed up already! Head is down, nicely down and comfy! Baby is all set now!
I did have glucose in urine and have to have bloods done in 2 weeks, but i am not too worried, she said watch diet first, and it was only a small amount of sugar, i was hoping not to have the test but tbh if i have glucose in my urine and only had coffee and toast today b4 i gave the sample I am happy that the glucose should not be there and it should be tested.
Anyway, as if things couldn't get better!! My travel system is here! I thought i would miss delivery being out, but no it got here just after we got back:happydance: It is lovely, dh said i was like a kid in a sweet shop, but it is lovely, i am very pleased with it, so much nicer than i thought, it is lovely quality, and the seat has a lovely fleeced covers on the straps and just looks so cute and comfy, it is quite a big thing, but i am determined to fit it in the car! (its tough, will just have to leave the kids behind!!:haha: only joking!)

opticalillus, nothing like a bit of retail therapy! Glad you had a nice time, just hide the receipts!:hugs:

Drazic, waves to you xx

Drea, Try not to worry about your iron, i am sure they should be able to replenish it before you are due, enough to get the levels up, just make sure you write down all your questions for the consultant so you remember it all and please, step away from GOOGLE!!!!
Not sure i have any more room for any more nappies and wipes!:haha: I am undecided about if i should buy and newborn dummies, my dd really needed them but she was my first to have one, think i will see how this baby is and if i need any!:hugs:

Emzy, sorry to hear i am not the only one with the sickness and feeling rubbish, on the bright side, not long now!:happydance::hugs:

Louise, sorry the inlaws are so wrong here, they are missing the point totally, I would not want to be doing that trip from now on tbh, I couldn't do any longer than an hour in the car, I just managed the holiday a few weeks ago and that was awful driving up and back, i really had to stop and that was a 4 hour trip. 

janeydee, agree it sounds like a urine infection, but either way best checked out:hugs:

Got to go, this holiday is a nightmare for the kids, they have been a pain again, the hospital i could hear them when i was in my appointment, and hear dh telling them off, not sure what has got into them, I so need Nanny MacPhee in this house, or just her stick would do:haha:
The upside is they all get early nights and i get peace!

Back tomorrow, hope everyone ok, thinking of you Bekkles:hugs:

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## drea2904

Thanks guys, the iron doesnt really bother me, had it at the start and now back on iron tabs, just worry when its things I dont know about!!

I know what you mean optilicious, I was awake during last one and was fine but I realy want to be awake for baby being born, but Ill do anything that is safe for me and baby.xx


----------



## Blob

Drea :hugs: 

Babythinkpink :wohoo: for having a good day and i was like that when my pram arrived too :rofl:

Small rant....
I got my friends mum to re measure me (after MW said i hadnt grown since 32 weeks yet they were doing NOTHING about it :gun::gun:) well she measured me as 36 weeks and was really quite confused as what the hell the other MW was playing at!! Thats 4cm difference you CANNOT get it that wrong :hissy:


----------



## FirstBean

Hope everyone is well. I went to the Doctors today to get my results from my swab and have an UTI so have been put on antibiotics so hopefully they will clear that up.

Janeydee- I agree with everyone else it sounds like a UTI, as I day I have been diagnosed with one today and have had similar symptoms to you.

Louise- I wouldnt travel that long in the car either, I struggle been in the car for only half hour at the minute never mind 37weeks.

Happy 33weeks to me and the other September 14th Ladies :happydance:


----------



## SisterRose

Hey everyone haven't got time to catch u still in hospital and typing on this phone Is a pain!! Nice to have a bit of Internet for 5 mins though. I had my second dose of steroids earlier on today for babys lungs and they said they're gonna scan me tomorrow to check the blood flow I still aren't sure if it's increased or decreased blood flow to baby they can't seem to quite make up their minds. Hoping it's ok or hasn't gotten worse then I can go home for now but need scans now twice a week so they can get her out asap if it gets worse. At least she's had the steroids now so it's just a waiting game to see how early she comes now. I'm definitely being induced early at about 38 weeks so late august! Only 5 weeks til I meet her hopefully. Thanks everyone for the well wishes xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Bekklez...glad that everything is okay right now and that she stays put a little longer.
Blob...At 33 weeks the MW measured me at 35cm, and then on Monday at 35 weeks a different MW measured me at 34cm. So in two weeks bubba has apparantly not grown but got smaller! Well, I know this isn't true as I had a growth scan but does highlight that FH is a rubbish measurement of bubba. Try not to worry I am sure everything is fine honey.

Off to settle DS into bed, a little late I know...then OH and I can snuggle on the sofa and watch a film. xx


----------



## Asher

Evening all! 

World's quickest post from me, just saying hi really! Will be back tomorrow for a proper catch up, just REALLY tired!!!! 

Night night xxx


----------



## becs0375

Evening all!!

Anyone elses bump starting to feel heavy?? I feel like I have a lead weight on the front of me come the evening!! I feel so ready now to have her! We had good news today that they are letting Ian leave work here by the middle of October so we can move early! I can't bloody wait now!!


----------



## wilbrabeany

Becs i'm feeling heavy and uncomfortable now too my bump feels really tight people keep saying not long but 6 weeks seems ages away!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Ladies, here are some photos of the our cot.. you might remember I mentioned that DH and SS put it up while I was having a nap, please note the 'mum' balloons! :cloud9:









What do you think?


----------



## Jellycat

Bekkelez hope all is well xx

Louise love the cot its gorgeous.. also I wouldn't travel long distances either so stand your ground

Blob I wouldn't worry too much about FH either. 
At 25 weeks I measured 25
At 27 weeks I measured 30
At 31 weeks I measured 30 
ummmmmI don't think baby has stopped growing in the past 4 weeks !!

Got Doc's appointment tommorow hoping he can prescribe me somthing to help with this cold and sore chest, I pulled a muscle in my chest yesterday by coughing so much now im in pain.... dont think I've ever been exited to go to the doctors before lol

Drea glad you had a great time at the wedding, my frirends is still 3 weeks away yet

Ordered my pram today the oyster black pearl... hope it arrives in time !!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Awwww bless those Mum balloons are such a sweet touch! 

Well ive been for my 34 scan & consultant appointment today...my blood pressure was high so she took it again and it was fine then LO's heart beat was very fast consltant put it down to him prodding lol so he left me for 5 mins then came back and everything was fine!! LO is growing well and is estimated to weigh 4lb 14oz!!! DF got held back at work so didnt make the scan so i was all alone...but he missed a fab scan LO opened his mouth and put his hand in there!! Bless xx

Heres my scan pic...


----------



## Louise3512uk

I know I'm uploading lots but I don't do bump pics very often so here are 5!!! 34 +2 what do you think????









View attachment 102813


----------



## Louise3512uk

Ahhh sorry they are all on the wonk!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Are you all in bed already or what?!?!


----------



## lilbumpblue

I think they are Louise lol x Lovely bump pics btw x


----------



## Jellycat

I can't believe how much your bump has grown Louise it looks absolutly fantastic xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Thank you!!


----------



## Blob

Awwww love the bump :cloud9: and the cot in the room eeek!!

CANNOT believe its August this weekend...officially as of Sunday can say i'm due this month :shock:


----------



## xprincessx

cant believe 2 babies have already been born - makes it seem sooo close!! can't wait till august x


----------



## Blob

Oh no i'm not worried about it i'm pissed off with the stupid stupid MW who measured me that i hadnt grown in 3 weeks :grr: I SO do not trust some of the MWs to deliver my baby safely :nope:


----------



## BLONDIE35

Have my 32 week growth scan later today. I'm hoping it all goes okay but I'm feeling and looking a lot bigger than I did with my daughter. Will let you know how I get on as I'm going on my own this time as hubby can't take time off work. xxx


----------



## Sarahkka

Evening!
I am letting my toddler run naked around the house wreaking absolute havoc while I merrily post away on the computer.
There are only about 500+ mortal dangers he can encounter on such a tear, so might as well let him have his fun! 

Drea - I have low platelets and and had them for Simon's pregnancy, as well. Most of the time, it doesn't mean much. It's a weird thing that happens to some women in pregnancy and most of the time, resolves itself after the birth and really has no effect whatsoever. That's been my case.
It can be serious if there are complications involving hemorrhaging, which I suppose is a possibility in any birth scenario, even if it's unlikely.
And I would think it would concern the docs if you are scheduled for a C-section, as you do bleed more with less platelets for clotting. I'm not sure what they'd do about it, though. :shrug: I imagine some clotting agent would be used? I don't know.
The biggest pain in the butt for me with this condition is that I have to go for blood tests monthly, and they have to do a blood test before you deliver. That was actually like something out of the Three Stooges when the poor fellow from the hospital lab came up to try to get blood from me when I was in labour with Simon. I was having really intense contractions one on top of another and I just couldn't hold still. He was dancing around me, trying to get a safe and steady angle to jab me while I was writhing around and groaning. He did manage it, though. I was very impressed! I would have been laughing if I hadn't been quite so miserable with back labour. It must have looked hilarious.
Anyway, sorry I'm not more help. Other than offering the reassurance that it doesn't mean much for most of us with the condition, I don't really have any advice.

Bekklez - keep cookin' that baby, girl! You are doing so well!

Louise - nursery bedding is so sweet and cute bump! :)

Sarah/Blob - I'm not in the best of moods with the entire health care system right now, so I am probably being harsher and less understanding than I should be, but a MW who lets you spend days worrying about your baby because she took the wrong measurement is appalling! If she said that there was no growth, why did they not immediately go in and check to make sure everything was alright? Negligent on both skills and follow-up in my opinion, and yeah - not the one you want delivering your baby. :nope:
I have completely forgotten everything else I was going to say - and I can't tell you how comforting it is that we all post that exact thing quite often! :)
Anyway, :hi: to everyone. Hope the aches and pains are minimal for everyone and that it's mostly just the mounting excitement - those little stars are so close now! :)


----------



## Louise3512uk

Grrrrrrrrrr! Sorry ladies but I'm her for a rant now!!

DH had a work 'function' last night... he's supposed to have 3 this week, two which are stags (no wives) and one for wives too on THursday... the oter two were supposed to be last night and tonight. The tonight one is a curry in town... so as far as I'm concerned not a work function at all but just a social, which is fine but it's now on Thursday, so the same night as the posh dinner. He is saying that he thinks he'll go to the curry one.... erm, hello?! Two nights out in a week, and of a choice of three events he chooses the two I can't be involved in? It's most unlike him and I'm annoyed because I thought I'd get to wear my posh dress again!!!

Anyway, last night came and went and he went to this management function in a local pub in town, it's practically a partnership pub with the regiment as their son is in the army, so they don't ever make you go home if you know what I mean!!!!? I said this to him last night and he said it's a function, not a night out, there won't be a lock in... I said regardless of if there is a lock in or not, please don't be stupid about the time you come in! PLus there are many better things to spend money on than beer at the moment!

He said don't be silly, trust him, and off he went and I sorted kids out etc.. he went out at 7pm.

I woke at 3am for a wee.... no hubby.... checked my phone, no text. Went downstairs to get housephone, kitchen light was still on where I left it for him, got phone and went back to bed and phoned him... intermittently changing from going straight to answerphone, to ringing (we have rubbish signal) but no answer anyway. Laid back down thinking he'd be back soon. 

4am texted him asking him to ring me..... nothing. Kept ringing, nothing.

5am checked out the bedroom window to see the kitchen light still shining out into the garden where I left it on.

6.52am awoke to a noise, waited 10 mins, was quite quiet but went down to find hubby laid on sofa dozing. Asked him where he'd been etc.... he reckons he left the pub and got home at about 2.30am...... erm, am I stupid??? I told him I was awake between 3-5am as I couldn't sleep AT ALL... he just kept telling me I was wrong!! So unless he came in straight after I came down for phone at 3am and was in the whole time I was phoning him..... or he was already on the sofa when I came for the phone and I just didn't 'see' him.... he's lying... plus he could hardly speak he was so drunk.. I think after 4 + hours sleep he'd be making a little more sense?

AND the kitchen light was off.... now don't get me wrong, I trust him completely, I do not think he has been off with someone else or anything like that, I had thought to be honest that he might have gone back for a drink to his mates and crashed there, or he just had a ridiculously long lock in, but the fact that he is insisting that he was here at 2.30am which I KNOW is not true is really pissing me off! He's laid there snoring away and it's all I can do not to slice his ears off!!

GRRRRRR MEN!! If he thinks he's going out on Thursday night now he has another thing coming! We have our antenatal class all day friday starting early! He doesn't usually do this.. he's usually very thoughtful. WANKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry about that! If I didn't do that here then we'd be having an almighty row (if I could wake him enough) and the kids don't need to wake up to that.

On a happier note, I have my 34 week appointment today woohoo!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Oh Louise...men eh?? But on a little brighter note what he did in the nursery with the boys is lovely and I love those balloons...so thoughtful..I may have just cried!!
Your bump is lovely, not too big or small- I must admit I am a bit jealous!!!

Well, my OH has annoyed me too (over crumpets) last night and so we're not talking again....The joys of being hormonal and a grumpy fiance!

The sun is shining today so thats making me feel a little better especially as I have woken up with Thrush (TMI) and it is seriously annoying me. Off to the doctors I guess....AArrgghh.

Perhaps my day might get better..............


----------



## becs0375

Louise lovely pics, bump is gorgeous xx I would be mad too, hope you are banging around and making lots of noise!! Good luck at your appointment xx

Teeny thrush is just awful, hope you get something for it x

I have to nip into town to get some fake tan and nail varnish for our mess do Friday night, and a bra extender for my strapless bra! I am not spending £30 on another one when I wear them once in a blue moon lol!! Rather spend £2!! We have our squadron do this afternoon, its Roman theme, luckily I have a grecian style dress!! I so can't wait to have my hair cut and highlighted on Friday! I slept ok last night, just everytime I get comfy does Hope wake up!!!!


----------



## Asher

Morning all!

Aw Louise your bump pics from last night are lovely! You are looking fab! Very tidy! I am envious! Loving what the boys did with the cot too, very sweet. Your rant post did make me giggle, just because of the WANKER!! bit! Something I would put, and it would make me feel so much better to put it down in words!! I bet he will feel awful when he wakes up and you'll end up feeling sorry for him!

Yuk Teeny, thrush. Hope you get it sorted quick, nasty stuff!

Good luck with growth scans and appointments today ladies. Bekklez, you keep your feet up and let's hope little lady is able to stay put a few more days yet. x

Well, I am definitely in nesting mode. I am just going to do a bit of a clean upstairs. Yesterday I did too much, but it's as though I just can't stop myself. I paid for it cos I couldn't sleep. If it's not my back it's my hips or the old BH's. Everything gearing up I suppose!

Hope everyone has a good day today x


----------



## Drazic<3

Jellycat, we ordered the Oyster as well, not the pearl, just the normal silver one with purple colour pack :) 

Bekklez, so glad they are taking good care of you. :hugs: 

Louise, I would be furious too, utterly mad. My OH keeps being a twat, then lovely. I think its some kind of pre-baby burn out. Frustrating though. 

Teeny, I apparently have thrust too - TMI, but half my foof has swollen up and apparently I have a small thrust infection in the swelling :sick: It hurts! 

Trying to get hold of MAU this morning, little miss is VERY quiet and I want them to check us out. But will any bugger answer the phone? Fuming!


----------



## opticalillus5

Ooooo Louise I sympathise... Oh has blatantly lied to me before when he was drunk (about how much he'd had to drink, funnily enough) and it winds you up SO much! Hopefully when he wakes up he'll realise that you're not daft enough to believe him, and that you know he was out late. My Oh only did it that once, but it's funny to look back at now cos he thought that if he repeated "I've only had 2 pints" enough then it'd become true (although he slurred while he said it!). 

Your tale actually leads on nicely to the reason I went to bed early last night in a mood. I was talking to Oh about when the baby is born, and how it'll be strange for him to leave us at the hospital for the night after visiting hours are up... I said that I betted he wouldn't get much sleep because of the excitement. 

He said "well, it won't matter if I get lucky with your timing like vinny did". Vinny is his best friend... Turns out that his partner had the baby at 9pm, and they asked him to leave the ward at 10pm. So he was back in the local pub for 10.30!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This REALLY pissed me off. That poor girl had been through labour, was probably up all night with a newborn, and her Oh was in the pub 'wetting the baby's head'. WHAT?!? I couldn't believe that my Oh didn't see anything wrong with it, and thought he could do the same!!! His argument was 'well, he'd been kicked off the ward anyway, and he'd have just gone home to be bouncing off the walls, and he didn't get wasted, so what's the problem?'

Here's the problem: If you come to that hospital in the morning with even the faintest whiff of alcohol on your breath, or smelling of fags, I WILL NOT come home with you. 

He couldn't believe what I was saying, and made me feel as if I was the one being unreasonable. 'Well what am I meant to do?' he said. 
You're MEANT to go home, get a shower and something to eat, make sure the house is tidy and everything is sorted for me coming home, and get some sleep (if you can). 
In the end he begrudgingly agreed, saying 'Oh well i'll just sit in the back yard and smoke my cigar on my own then'. For fuck's sake... as if he will get any sympathy from me. He doesn't even smoke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please tell me that you agree with me, and that i'm not being OTT?????? Now i'm worried that I'll go into Labour at the weekend, as there's not much I can do to stop him from going out when i'm in hospital. And, he could probably lie to me and not get caught out until well after. 

My final line was "I'll tell you what, we'll do it really old school if you like. You just go out when I go into labour, and i'll call you at the pub and tell you what i've had. That suit you?" *door slam* 

Sorry ladies.. after that rant i've forgot everything else I was gonna say! :flower:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

My final line was "I'll tell you what, we'll do it really old school if you like. You just go out when I go into labour, and i'll call you at the pub and tell you what i've had. That suit you?" *door slam* 

Sorry ladies.. after that rant i've forgot everything else I was gonna say! :flower:[/QUOTE]

Fantastic!!! xx Love the sarcasm there my love. :haha:


----------



## Asher

Optical I like your style!! Fantastic retort!

It would really really suit my DH not to be at the birth this time. He has made that plainly obvious and has said several times surely I'd be better with my mum or my best friend. I know the main reason is the whole not liking to see me in so much pain bit, but tough! I am thinking now that my homebirth will be out of the window anyway after the last couple of weeks, but plan to try and stay in hospital the least amount of time I need to, partly cos I don't want to be looking at his face with a mood on it! Part of me thinks he'd be better at home with the boys to be honest, cos he's a fab dad, just hates the birth bit!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Optical I'm with you! Even when said in jest by blokes, when you're worried about something or thinking about it or even just a little hormonal it suddenly takes on big meaning! 

He is still insisting that he was home by 3.30am... I said he definately wasn't by 3 because I was AWAKE and came downstairs!!!! His mate who loves opposite was in at about 3.15ish though (according to his wife) so I suppose it is possible and that I didn't hear him come in.... however I was ringing him after this so.... oh I don't know! He has been told he's not allowed out on Thursday night though and at the moment he is accepting that! He's not yet apologised though!!!

Drazic I know what you mean about lovely one minute, annoying the next... maybe it's their reaction to our hormones?! Hope you get through to the MAU soon :hugs:

Becs enjoy your do tonight! Sorry I can't remember anything else that was said, must be the red mist in front of my eyes!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girls

Bekklez, glad they are looking after you, hope the scan goes well sweetie x

Louise, I would be sooo annoyed! I really hope you have been crashing around making loads of noise next to him this morning!

Teeny, hope the doc sorts you out, thrush is awful and makes you feel soo miserable x

Drazic, hope all is ok at the MAU (if you can ever get hold of them!) I'm sure your little one is just having a sleepy day

Optical, Matt has said the same thing. He said if I have to stay over night and he has to leave, he is calling his friend and going to the pub!! I was not impressed and I said after a bit of an argument that I wouldn't mind if he went to the pub for one or two, but if he comes in stinking of booze he is not going near the baby!! I think that made him think twice... lol

Well I've been for my growth scan this morning and the sonographer put the fear of god into me! It was the same crap sonographer I had for my 12 week scan (the one who made comments about my weight and didn't let me see the screen) and I have to say she was marginally better today and let me see the screen etc. However, after the scan she came out with my notes and said something along the lines of "wow, you are having a BIIIG baby" I was like WHAT?! HOW BIG?!? But she just smiled and said take your notes to the desk and the doctor will see you. I was crapping myself!!

Anyway, so the doc sees us and he wasn't overly concerned. He said yes she is a bigger baby (already around 6lb 12 oz!!!) and likely to be around 9lbs. He said her tummy was in the 97th centile but as far as he is concerned it just means she is happy and getting plenty of food and I'll just have to push a bit harder!!! LOL So I was a bit more relieved then, I thought he was going to say she was going to be about 14lbs or something but I'm still a bit worried about giving birth to a large baby... 

THEN when we came out Matt said "I don't mean to alarm you, but I'm sure I saw a willy on the scan" I was like WHAAAT?! We have had the sex checked 4 times (3 times at private scans at 17, 22 and 28 weeks and once at NHS scan at 32 weeks) and every time they have said girl so I didn't even ask this time. I am sure he didn't see a willy on the scan really, it is really hard to make out anything especially when they are all squashed up in there, I could barely make anything out but he said he saw something! I was like why didn't you say something while we were in there and he said he just didn't think to! Personally, I don't think there is any way that he saw a willy, it was probably something else, especially since we've been told girl 4 times, but he did put a seed of doubt in my mind... oh well if it does come out a boy it will have a lot of pink to wear!! ha ha!

Oh and we went for our tour of the maternity unit last night and it is lovely! At our hospital, they have a central delivery suite downstairs and a midwife led birth suite upstairs. People with uncomplicated pregnancies can use the birth suite, but if you want an epidural or need doctor assistance etc, you have to use the central delivery suite. Well both were lovely, the downstairs one was all new and shiney, all be it a bit more clinical than the birth suite upstairs. They showed us the room with the pool in it and I am seriously considering a water birth, if not just using the pool for labour. The room was lovely and had all mood lighting, lava lamps, twinkling lights on the ceiling, beanbags, cd player, tv etc. There is only one pool though and it's first come first served, so I will just have to hope it's free when I go into labour as I really want that room! The other rooms were lovely too, just minus the pool. They also have a double bed in all the rooms on the birth suite and you stay in there until you are discharged and your other half can stay with you, where as if you deliver on the downstairs bit you get moved to a ward afterwards and your other half has to go home. The good news is the doctor today okayed me to use the birth suite as my health is fine, so I am pleased!

xx


----------



## Asher

Yay Emzy it sounds like it went well. The sonographer sounds dopey! Thank goodness the doc was able to put your mind at rest. Your hospital sounds nice, which one is it? Fingers crossed your DH didn't see a willy!!! x


----------



## becs0375

Glad all went well Emzy xx

We are off to Ian's squadron bbq in a bit, looks like its gonna rain, its very black!! I think its muggy!! Hope is moving around loads this afternoon, she is very active!! Things are deffo getting cramped in there, I don't think there is anymore room!!


----------



## Asher

Have a good time at the BBQ Becs and Ian!

I need to sort out the birth/labour buddy thing, has everybody sorted theirs out? I have just realised with a bang that it will be kicking off for a lot of us in the next few weeks, and I would love to have somebody lined up as a buddy when the time comes! How are we sorting it? Just PMing each other or organising a bit based on due dates? 

NB - How much of a control freak am I? :)


----------



## becs0375

I was thinking about that the other day Claire, would be good to sort something out!! Maybe we could sort something out in the next week or so??!!


----------



## Asher

Defo Becs. It's something I need sorting in my head - another tick on the list!! x


----------



## becs0375

Everytime I tick something off I add another thing lol!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks girls. Asher it's the Royal Bolton Hospital, I'm lucky as the Maternity bit is all new and refurbished and looks lovely! Same can't be said for the wards really, but hoping not to stay on there very long if at all!

I posted a couple of weeks ago asking if anyone wanted to be my labour/text buddy but no one sent me a PM! :cry::blush: I'd like to get one sorted asap seeing as I am due a month today... arrghh! Anyone wanna be mine? x


----------



## Emzywemzy

oh and Becs have a great time! Hope the weather holds out for you x


----------



## Blob

My text buddy was Emma but i havent seen her around in ages?? :wacko: Did she go on holiday??

On a selfish note i had my homebirth midwife visit thing today all the papers are done and the boxes are coming in 2 weeks :wohoo:

Also OMFG i'm HUGE!!! This is my bump pic....


This was me last time pregnant with Tabs at 37 weeks... :dohh:
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?...45&saved#!/photo.php?pid=1353588&id=503707845
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Blob

Emzy i'll be yours if you want me :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yeah sure! I'll PM you my number. You watch we'll end up in at the same time ha ha x


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Oh yea!!

But if i get my HB then will be fine i can update on yours and my laobur :haha:


----------



## Emzywemzy

ha ha ok then! I've sent you a PM with my number x


----------



## babythinkpink

Emzy and Blob I have pm'd both of you as a spare buddy! 
Just in case you are in labour at the same time or just need another number! :hugs:xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yay! I now have two buddies :happydance: I think it is a good idea to have two, just in case! x


----------



## Choc1985

hi everyone iv not posted on her in ages so had a quick catch up on reading lol 

6 weeks today im due whoop whoop started my 1st lot of baby washing today pegged it all out and it started raining was so annoyed lol

well im glad to c everyones getting on ok 

id love a labour/txt buddy if anyone wants me let me no 

im on mat leave now whoop whoop officially starts 1st sept joys of working in a school ay lol 

i wont stay away as long next time girls 

xxxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Helloooooooooooo everyone, a happier Louise this afternoon I promise! I was thinking about asking Becs to be text buddies as we've already swapped numbers and we're due 3 days apart??

Me and DH are all sorted out now, he has apologised, it turns out he was here earlier than I thought but he said that after seeing a text from me that said 'ring me NOW.' he was scared to come upstairs in case I was mad, even though he must have realised I was still awake cos the text had only come through minutes before!! Doh! Oh well, he said last night marked his last alcoholic drink until the baby arrives and THursday night is not happening now so I'm happy! Plus I get to be pampered and choose tonights film!

Had 34 week appointment today, went well, she prodded the baby around a bit as she has been very quiet today and she well and truly woke her up!! She is head down and head is engaged, 4/5 apparently which means just a bit is in my pelvis? 
She estimates her birth weight to be between 6 and a half pounds and 7 pounds 2 which sounds good to me, she said she certainly won't be huge! Might get some use out of the newborn clothes we've been buying then!!! She also gave me the number for the obs physio person about the SPD, she said thats most probably what it is and it certainly sounds like it, and it's self referral apparently?! 

Anyway, happy with all of that, fundal height was 32 1/2 so a bit under but she didn't tell me an estimate of her weight now... Nor would she tell me when she's going to arrive!!!!

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks Louise and Emzy - sorry both the blokes are playing up! Like I said, one min El is lovely, then he seems to be such an arse. He got so drunk this weekend too and pretended not to be! I still think it's a last min blow out, as I have him on a drinking ban from next week 'just in case'! If he was drunk at the hospital I would be truly furious!

Went into MAU. They did a trace and she was still doing that blooming no accelerations thing (she ALWAYS does!) so they sent me for a scan to check everything. Things look great, her legs have finally caught up to her belly :rofl: and she was busy practicing breathing according to the sonographer. She said she is moving away, I am just for some reason not feeling it so much. Also, she is 3/5 engaged which I am happy about, maybe she won't be realllllllllly late! Louise - was she 4/5 engaged or 4/5 palitable? Palitable means 4/5 of her head is out of your pelvis, so she is 1/5 engaged :) 

I could really do with a text buddy too if anyone wants too? I am due on 31st August :)


----------



## Louise3512uk

4/5 of her head is out of pelvis so must be 4/5 palitable! I had to ask her to explain it as I didn't know!!! Glad everything is good :hugs:


----------



## Cafferine

Evening ladies, 

Ha, loving the man rants. I'm quite lucky I suppose Chris doesn't go out drinking! 

Ah louise I have my 34 week check up tomorrow and i'm hoping its engaged! Please get engaged and come at 37 or 38 weeks i don't think I can wait another 2 months.

I'd love a labour text buddie! Especially seeing as my bump buddy has given birth, inconsiderate cowbag:haha: So if anyone is vaguely interested then I will message across my number!


----------



## Blob

Yea this baby is 3/5...so just at rim really. But Tabs was the same 2 days before she was born :rofl: 

Also my friend was fully engaged before 36 weeks but her baby only was 2 days early.. so you just dont know :nope: 

I think this baby will be born around 39 weeks FX'd :haha:

Well i dont mind how many buddies i have... i now have 3 :lol: so i will be anyones...

Though i have to admit i'm shit and last time i updated my bump buddies labour but i was just not for texting anyone during my own labour :blush:


----------



## LittleAurora

Dos anyone hear a wierd clicking/popping noise coming from your belly sometimes?


----------



## Blob

No :shrug: Though i do remember people talking about this...i dont remember if there was any idea why though sorry :blush:


----------



## lilbumpblue

Hey everyone...Men hey...glad my Chris doesnt go out drinking too!! lol....he wouldnt be able go the pub after anyway cos he has to come home sort Phoenix (my pooch) out! Mind you he doesnt want me to stay in he wants me to come home with him...bless!! 

My LO is on the 50th centile according to my growth scan yesterday...4lb 14oz at 34 weeks!! Said he was growing very well...they all say different dont they!! 

Just added you on facebook blob...Jayne H-S! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sarah, are you going to complain? I can't believe how some of these hospitals/companies are crap because they can be.

Louise I think your in-laws sound very unreasonable. I would be exactly the same as you and not go. I sat in the cinema for 2 hours last week and was soo uncomfortable and I was 34 weeks. You'll be much further gone. My in-laws wanted us to go to Cumbria for a holiday the week before I'm due and we've now said no. If the baby does arrive when you are up there then you a. won't deliver in the hospital of your choice b. you shouldn't make long drives with a new born and c. you may need to stay in hospital for a while. And then there's the money issue. It's just not worth it. I'm sure his folks are just disappointed and that they will come round to it. If they are that desperate to see your dh before he goes, can they not come down to you?

Janeydee, I've been getting lots of period pain but not necessarily after a wee. Hope your mw gives you some answers.

Emzy, hope your hospital visit went well. Our local one has closed their maternity section and the hospital we now have to use don't do visits. Grrr.

Drea I don't know much but my friend has been told the same thing and that she wont be able to have an epidural if the levels are too low. Hope it's something they can fix in time.

Ooh Optical do they sell nursing vests at Asda?!

Firstbean sorry to hear about your UTI. Hope it clears up soon.

Becs, yep my bump seems to heavy. I am also ready to have him. Still got to struggle through 2 weeks of work.. Urghh

Louise the cot and bedding is lovely! How cute are the balloons.

Lilbumpblue, thanks for sharing the scan pic. I'm gutted we weren't allowed a pic at ours also they only showed us his internal parts so we didn't see his face, hands etc.

There's so much to catch up on and I'm knackered so I'm afraid I've run out of steam! I didn't sleep too well yesterday as kept waking up with period cramps. Not fun. x


----------



## Asher

I am soooo tired again tonight. My neighbour across the road mentioned that she thinks I look "ready" today, and I have to agree with her. I am not feeling so sprightly! Like you F&C I was awake in the night with definite BHs/pains but I was like this with Jack for a couple of weeks. 

The idea of 2 text buddies is a good one, just in case two end up in labour at the same time! I think I might be like Blob, not so good at updating my own labour!!


----------



## Blob

I just feel HUGE i cannot believe how big my bump has got :cry:


----------



## Blob

Also i'm going to sulk that nobody commented on my bump photos :cry:


----------



## lilbumpblue

Blob said:


> I just feel HUGE i cannot believe how big my bump has got :cry:

No way ur bump is lovely!! x

Awww what a shame f&c! x


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Thanks i just feel huge in genral i think...


----------



## Asher

lilbumpblue said:


> Blob said:
> 
> 
> I just feel HUGE i cannot believe how big my bump has got :cry:
> 
> No way ur bump is lovely!! x
> 
> Awww what a shame f&c! xClick to expand...

Awwww sorry!! I did look at your FB pic too! You look fab this time, just different from last! 

I need to take a naked bump pic. My god my bump is mahoosive!


----------



## Blob

Teehee what a madam i am :blush:

I like looking 'properly pregnant' but i kinda liked having a dinky bump too?? Bet you look gorgeous Asher :hugs:


----------



## Asher

Blob said:


> Teehee what a madam i am :blush:
> 
> I like looking 'properly pregnant' but i kinda liked having a dinky bump too?? Bet you look gorgeous Asher :hugs:

I am a madam too, so there!! :haha:

Don't know about looking gorgeous, my bump is big I think. I might get the guts up to do a pic tomorrow. Some bloke was staring at me before when I was walking the dogs, and somehow I don't think it's because of my stunning beauty hee hee!! :haha: More to do with the sheer size of me!


----------



## becs0375

Evening!!!

Louise, sounds good to me about being text buddies!! Glad all went well at the appointment!!

Blob you look gorgeous xx

Just had a nice shower, the bbq was ok, we came home early as I am tired tonight!! Just enjoying a brew and some ginger cake!!


----------



## Blob

Hmmm maybe it was the waddle :rofl: I have to say i do not feel 22 at the moment :haha: i feel like i'm 90 when i stand up dohh: most of the time i breeze through its just the getting up and those first few steps :dohh:


----------



## babythinkpink

Evening all, 

Got a very wriggly bump tonight, been quiet all day but i have been busy all day and i find that happens. 
I have worked out its a leg that goes across my tummy and is being rubbed, just seems to keep on going for rubs, lots of cuddles for this baby then!

Little A, 
Yes i have had this b4, not so much with this baby but in a previous pregnancy baby popped and clicked all the time, I was sure baby would have click hips or something but she was fine. This baby has made a few weird clicks but nothing like my last! :hugs:

Loiuse, Glad things are sorted with the drunken stopout!!:haha: My dd doesn't really drink and rarely goes out but we are older and can't be arsed by our age:haha: I do find other things that he annoys me with though, if its not one thing its another! :hugs:

Love the comment about the inconsiderate giving birth first, made me chuckle! 

I would like to thank whoever suggested putting a pillow between your knees to sleep, for relief of the bum pain, it works! I did it last night and went for longer than my usual half hour without having to turn over in pain! 
It was great! I will do the same tonight but even if it was only a one off it was worth a few hours sleep last night! 

Not stopped today, washing, ironing, dentist, mil and step son here so was cooking to feed 8, and did various chores in town, plus took some wood to the tip with ds (not quite sure what was stopping sh do this but it needed doing!) made some cakes with the girls, and a lemon cake for dh who kept going on about wanting a lemon cake! 
Anyway got some baby bedding ironed, so will be making up moses basket soon, just need to wash the matching cover thing it came with, but have all the matching bedding also and will look so cute i cant wait!
I am still being nagged by one child or another, girls in bed, and i will get no peace til everyone is in bed!
Going to sort out yet more food for poorly ds who didn't want tea earlier but is now hungry :shrug:

I thought i would have more time on here in the summer holidays but I really hardly get a chance to get on here, I read posts then get disturbed!
Sorry to who i haven't replied/commented on, hopefully I will get a better chance another day! 
Back soon,

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Blob I'm sorry I was sure I had commented on your bump photo! I think your bump is perfect!!


----------



## Jellycat

Babythinkpink - Glad you've found a way to sleep easier 

F&C - Hope you manage to get a decent night sleep soon

Blob - I think you have got a fantastic bumpage

Geat news about Bekkelez coming out of hospital tonight, must be a good sign !!

Louise / Drazic - Glad is all is well, must be nice to know babe is in the right position and heading for the right direction 

Emzy - If this helps my sisters baby was 9ib 10oz when she was born and she managed to push without needing any stiches when she told me last week made me feel alot better...... I think if I take after my sis I'll have a big baby too

Went to doctors they told me nothing they can give me as im pregnant and dont want to give me anything not necessary, so breath in steamed air to try and clear my nose and chest..... I've never known to be ill for so long 2weeks so far !!

Im off now to try and wrap up nieces birthday prezzzie, I bought her fairy wings from Claires acessories... didnt think about me needing to post them. Need to do a bit of a cardboard blue peter thing and hope they dont break in the post !

15 working days left at work and counting


----------



## drea2904

Hi all, catch up time, Ive read through what I can without going cross eyed!!! Thanks for the advice re low placelets, ill see what blood is next week and what consultant says. Im back on the iron tabs so hopefully ill start picking up motivationally iykwim. Dh starts his job next week so a wage at end of Aug woo hoo, got all my wee jobs for him to get finnished this week!!. My wee bubba not been to active today, worrying a bit so gonna monitor for the time being, move baby move!

Louise glad you got things sorted with dh, men just can be so nice and doting and then get a beer or whatever and change, forget whats at home! Ive warned Wills now that no more biggies as you just never know when it can happen.

What a lovely bump Blob:)

Emzy your visit sounds really positive, its good when things go the way we want them!

How awful sarah, defo need to do/say something about that!

F&C Im the same with the period pains and not sleeping great

JellyCat & I swapped numbers but Im happy to be anyone elses buddy aswell, 2 does sound good

Very productive day thinkpink!, I do find the pillow a big help aswell!

Hope you start to feel better JellyCat

Sorry if Ive missed anyone.xxx


----------



## BLONDIE35

Had my growth scan today and baby's growth seems to have slowed down a bit. They're a bit concerned so they are going to give me another scan next week to look at blood flow to the baby and amount of fluid around the baby and then another growth scan in a couple of weeks. They have said that low fluid can be a side effect of diabetes so will see. I also got monitored for an hour at the fetal health unit to see if heartbeat was okay, baby was a bit quiet at first then had a load of movement so they weren't concerned.

Baby weighs 4lb 4oz today so not too weeny if baby has to come early for whatever reason.

Will see what next week brings as have scan first, monitoring for an hour afterwards and then consultant appointment so a busy afternoon next Wednesday.

Llinos


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Just wondering if you would all do me a favour  I joined this group on facebook. It's a local business here in my town and every friday they have a draw. This week we had to submit a water or summer photo so I submitted the picture of my belly painted from Canada Day. If you could log on to FB I have posted a link to their page in our Sept. stars group. Go to their page and write "vote" under my picture starting tomorrow morning I would really appreciate it. They are giving away a Sling that I really want. thanks!  

xo


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi everyone!
Had a good (and calm) visit at my prenatal clinic today. :) Sympathetic listening and a few looks exchanged when I told them which ultrasound company had screwed us around so badly on Monday. Apparently, we aren't the first with a story like this.
I just hope they do something with that information and STOP SENDING PATIENTS THERE!!!:gun::gun::gun::hissy::hissy::hissy:
Anyway, at my request, notes were placed in my file to read that I will not have someone from their office make appointments for me at other clinics. I will make them myself and inform the clinic and they can send the requisition form over. And I will phone to make sure that it got there before I go to the appointment
Part of me finds it absolutely ridiculous that I have to take these steps, but I have just decided that I do not need to experience that kind of stress and frustration again. If it takes me doing every step myself, then I will.
The doctors at the clinic are so great. I don't want to not have their care because I'm fed up with the office admin. Might as well just be proactive and prevent the f-ups from happening, I figure. :shrug:
I felt like I was heard, but I could totally see this happening again, so I'll take what control I can over the situation.

I was 35.5 cm at 32 weeks, so I think I've slowed a bit on the growth front, too. Only .5 cm fundal growth in two weeks.
It will be interesting to see what baby's size is at the ultrasound tomorrow. There must be a global phenomenon of kicky babies today - my little guy was wiggling all over the place non-stop! They had to work for awhile to get his heart rate as he kept wiggling away from the doppler.
He's in the same position as Simon was - head down and curled with his back to one side. I must have a comfortable womb in that position! :) Let's just hope he doesn't pull the same posterior position as his brother. I would like to be spared the back labour. And the induction.
But I really kind of expect it to happen again. :shrug:

Cute bump, Blob! Quite impressive! :)
I still feel whale-sized and I had to put my feet up at work today to drain my cankles. GROSS! :sick:

Louise, and others with the drinky men, I get it that they are blowing off a little steam - after all, impending baby is a big deal for them, too. But at this stage, boys, we could really have the baby at any moment. Probably not the best plan to get plastered when your lady is this close to labour and you are the one driving them to the hospital? Just a suggestion! :dohh:

I am a bit of a stubborn luddite when it comes to cell phones and I deactivated the texting function on mine as I never ever use it. So I will just pop on and say "had baby!" when I get a chance, I think! :flower:


----------



## AngelzTears

I actually said out-loud _"nooooo!"_ when I saw two September babies have been born already. I'm miserable too, why can't my baby be out yet? lol! :haha:


Edit: Btw I just noticed that I'm not on the list for September. Can I be added please? Team pink, due date September 3rd. =D


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!

I had bloody indigestion last night, thank goodness for rennies!! Took me ages to get back to sleep too!!! Hope is so wriggly too and it feels so weird when I am laid on my side!! I have to pop into town this morning to buy a new gym ball after my dog popped mine lol! I am looking after my neice for a few hours while my sister takes my nephew to the cinema! I am so looking forward to Ian being on leave from next Friday, be so nice to spend some time with him and start sorting the house out ready to move!!


----------



## Cafferine

Morning! 

Blob I saw your bump pics and then saw how lovely and slim you are and went off to sulk and ordered a chinese! :haha:

I thought I was having contractions last night I had like 2 in an hour and then went to sleep and woke up and had about 3 but I then had a poo and haven't had any since :blush: I thought that was painful too, I even breathed through a couple. 

I'm in a blah mood this morning I went downstairs and grabbed a bottle of coke zero, a laptop and left over chinese and went back to bed. I'm just going to chill out till I need to get up for my midwife appointment. :thumbup:

Hope everyones having a nice morning!


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning ladies! 

Emzy - :shock: My DD was 6lb 9 when she was born... it's crazy to think that we have fully grown babies in our tummies now! 

Jelly - hope you feel better soon. I've had a cough now for about a month (i'm not even exaggerating) and have had antibiotics and everything and it just won't shift. Maybe it's cos our immune systems are run down? 

Asher & blob - I too feel HUGE. I cried yesterday because I couldn't fasten my shoelaces. Another month and i'm starting the eviction process... RLT, curry, sex.. you name it. This is baby's official one-month's notice. :winkwink:

Sarah - glad your appointment went better this time :flower: 

Fishy - the nursing vests are new in at asda living, they are fab. They only had white, but they not only clip down, they have material underneath so only your nipple pokes out. And they're only a fiver! :thumbup: 

I've got so much to do in the house today, but still can't be bothered. I can't believe I STILL haven't started nesting. Mind you, stuff is getting done. I started my hospital bag yesterday, but it's too small. I can't believe how much room maternity pads take up! They aughta do them vacuum packed lol. 

Hope you all have a fab day :flower:


----------



## Drazic<3

AngelzTears said:


> I actually said out-loud _"nooooo!"_ when I saw two September babies have been born already. I'm miserable too, why can't my baby be out yet? lol! :haha:
> 
> 
> Edit: Btw I just noticed that I'm not on the list for September. Can I be added please? Team pink, due date September 3rd. =D

Don't be wishing baby out for a few weeks yet! Bit more growing to do. Our Sept babies are a wonderful little premmie and a beautiful angel girl. Couple more weeks Missus! :winkwink:
--------------------

Blob, you look fabulous, sorry sweety! 

Blondie - I am sure everything will be fine. My bubs was 4lbs 4lbs at the same stage and they said everything was fine. Yet between then and the scan yesterday she seems to have had a growth spurt because she was on the line or under for all her measurements, and she is now over for them all! Her legs are even the same size as her body now! :rofl: 

I have a super hyper Simba today! She is such a bipolar baby!

OOooo and girls - have any of you found anywhere good and cheap to buy bedding? I especially need a waterproof cover and come cellular blankets. They are super cheap at Asda and tesco but they only seem to have moses basket sized ones and I need cot ones :)


----------



## Asher

Grrr Cafferine I feel a bit like you this morning too! Have done some chores and am sat here nursing a cup of very sweet decaf coffee. Boys are playing nicely, but we need to go out in a bit. I am trying my best to get organised, and have been upstairs to sort out the nappies and things in the baby's room. I have also put a sheet and a blanket in the pram carrycot and got some crib bedding out which DH should see clearly, should he need to get them at short notice. I still can't bring myself to pack the baby bag, that's next week's treat anyway cos if it comes now the stuff will be too big! 
I also booked my hairdresser to come round next Thursday night to colour and chop me, and I need to take the boys for haircuts next week so they'll look nice on the new baby pics. All these things are running through my head constantly at the moment, must be my brain attempting to nest!

Hmmm Drazic, not sure about the bedding. I would have said Asda or Tesco! Mothercare has them but they're not cheap! I noticed some baby bedding, sheets and things in Dunelm Mill the other day if you've got one of those near you? Glad Simba is bouncing around for you today. These little ones do like to worry us!

I am very torn at the moment. I am starting to feel all fed up, then I remember it's great for me to still be pregnant and not have a baby already like I did with Archie. Jack was born at 36 weeks, so I think mentally I am prepared for this one to arrive at about the same time. I think I am inpatient but not ready at the same time?! Does that make any sense at all? Ooooh I am so not myself this morning!!


----------



## SisterRose

:wave: Hey everyone, i'm finally home! had a good nights sleep last night, it was well needed after being in there for the last three days.

They rescanned me yesterday and were happy enough that the flow through the cord had seemed to have improved and seemed normal compared to Mondays scan, they're keeping a close eye on it now though and I'm having another scan on Monday then another one after that sometime next week. I think they want to scan me twice a week now which is good because it means if there is actually a little something there, I've had the steroids for baby now and all they'd have to do is catch it quickly and whip her out :D 

One of the main reasons I was kept in other than the cord is because of the steroids, and because of my gestational diabetes, typically the steroids contain loads of glucose and they screw up your blood sugar so I had to have insulin and be monitored after every meal. I only ate a salad on Tuesday night and my blood sugar went up to 10! what the hell!?
I was pretty annoyed though because they never offered me a diabetic menu or anything so I had to eat what was on offer, which of course being a hospital isnt the best. It didnt taste too bad but it was all prepackaged foods and I'm 100% sure they were packed full of undeeded sugars and that the food wasnt doing me any favours with my blood sugar either. :dohh:

So far since 28 weeks they've found;
Gestational Diabetes,
Anaemia,
Reduced cord flow,
baby is measuring small.

The list seems to be growing endlessly, I'm now officially 100% scared to death that something bad is going to happen to this baby before she's out! Sorry to worry anyone else, I'm sure it's just my bad luck though :p

They've mentioned a few times that they'll probably be taking baby out at 38/39 weeks anyway and I definitely wont be left to go overdue so only 5 weeks left I'm hoping! just cant wait to have her here now and safe for cuddles. I'm very nervous since I keep saying she's not much of a wiggler and she doesn't seem to be moving veryh much :( the only thing I can keep thinking now is that when they put a trace on her the last 3 days she wiggled like hell, her heartbeat was fine and they said the scan was ok and I have another soon. 

Cheeky monkey is STILL breech by the way! they told me she was head down at all my last appointments but apparently they were feeling her bum down there instead of her head :dohh: she's now officially been breech since 16 weeks and I dont think she has any intention of turning over, only 5 weeks left for her to. I think I'm definitely heading for c-section 

I think I did mention that she's 3lb 15oz at the moment at 33 weeks which I think is a *little* small but not overly! I don't think almost 4lb is too bad but they keep insisting its "small for you" whatever that's supposed to mean. I suppose they're trying to insinuate because I'm over weight and have GD that they think I eat like a pig and that the baby should be massive *eye roll*

Will come back and pay more attention to personals later! got loads to do. Only got out last night and I move house on Saturday! eeeeeeeeeeek.

Oh - I noticed on my notes that baby is measuring in the 10th percentile? is that bad? I get paranoid after I read my notes but I cant help it and I noticed all her limbs and everything were a bit small too? :shrug: 

:hugs:


----------



## Asher

Aw Bekklez so good to see that you're out and little one is staying put for at least a short while. It's good that at least they're keeping an eye on you closely, and like you say, they can whip her out if needs be. So glad you're home and you can get moved in and ready for her!! :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks Asher :hugs: good to be back!

I am thinking - this baby is going to take after my OH completely and that's what the problem is(well, not problem. Hehe) she had his nose, eyes(the shape) and everything at our 4D scan and she looks just like him! now she's small but my OH is only 4'5 bless him, he's tiny and his mum is only about 4'0! so she's tiny too. I think maybe this baby is just taking after him and their side of the family and is going to be really petite. At least I'm hoping!


----------



## becs0375

Awww Bekks so glad you are out of hospital and that all is well xx Good that they are keeping an eye on you xx

I went back to bed this morning for an hour, was bliss!! Just done all the housework and now chilling!! Should really take Murphy out for a walk but I just have no energy for that! Looking after my niece this afternoon so my sister can take my nephew to the cinema, will see if my Mum fancies going for tea and cake somewhere!! I really fancy a proper home cooked tea tonight! Gonna see what my parents are having and invite myself!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Bekklez,

Welcome home hun, sounds like things are good:happydance:
You would think they would take into account size of parent, they do when baby is out, all the consultant says to me about my rather skinny ds is, well you are tiny so he will be, and i insist father's birth weight has a bearing on baby's birth weight, that combined with size of mum, my biggest baby was 8lb5oz and his dad was a 10lb baby, my next baby was with a different dad, father had been an average 7lb baby and my baby was 6lb9oz, now from the same mother, both term full babies i think the difference between 8lb5oz and 6lb 9oz is huge and proves enough for me that dad makes a difference!
Anyway, glad your home and things are ok :hugs:

Well, nothing exiting here, not a bad night sleep again with the pillow, used a smaller one and not as good, but still better!
Nothing much going on today, dh has a hearing test later, he has had a problem with his ear for ages, and the doctor is going to do a test, ha ha I tell him he doesn't listen!!

Anyone still suffering sickness i have increased protein and decreased carbs and had no sickness today, have had a cup cake and feel rubbish again so must cut out any rubbish (sugar!) too and I would be fine i think! 
I am having a boiled egg for breakfast and 1 piece of toast rather than the 2 toast no egg i was having, it seems to be working, i had less bread yesterday too, and going to have beans for lunch for more protein.
It seems odd that when i was on my boiled egg craving i had little or no sickness but since it has passed it has come back so i am trying again with the eggs! 

My dd was really exited to see the moses basket this morning, she peered in and was stroking the blankets, I am getting so exited to fill my baby things with baby! :happydance:

Hope everyone has a great day, sorry for the lack of personals i am making loads of mistakes today and keep having to re write and its driving me potty so getting of here for now!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babythinkpink

becs0375 said:


> I really fancy a proper home cooked tea tonight! Gonna see what my parents are having and invite myself!!

Sounds like a great idea!! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

Blob, I think I commented on your photo... if I didn't then lovely bump! I'm jealous as you are all bump whereas I've put on weight everywhere!

Blondie hope the scan goes well next week :flower:

MamaBird, have voted for you! I got a bit confused as you have to 'like' the company before you can comment, but I worked it out in the end :thumbup:

Becs I've already said on facebook that I also had another bad nights sleep last night too. It's becoming a running theme! Heartburn and sore hips stopped me getting to sleep at all until about 3.30 then I was waking up every hour for a wee, got up when Matt got up at 7am then went back to bed at about 8 and slept til 11! I really need to get a good nights sleep sometime soon. I was glugging the gaviscon all night (or 'man milk' as Louise would say :sick: lol)

Drazic I have a super hyper baby today as well and it's making me feel a bit sick! Must have been all that Gaviscon :sick: She also has hiccups AGAIN! Seems to constantly have them at the moment. Must be all that breathing practice she is doing awww!

Asher I'm impatient but not ready all at the same time too. One minute I'm like I WANT THIS BABY OUT NOOOOWW and the next minute I'm like, no no a few more weeks yet please baby. I can't make up my mind! Well, she'll come when she's ready I guess doesn't matter what I think lol

Bekklez glad to see you're out of hospital and everything has improved. You poor love, you've had more than your fair share of ailments! 

babythinkpink glad the pillow is helping, it might have been me that suggested that as that's what they said at physio. TBH I don't find it helps all that much as I just get stressed and end up throwing it out the bed lol Glad it helps you though.

I've not got much planned today, except food shopping tonight and I'm still in my PJs! Should get dressed really and hang out the laundry... although it looks as though it might rain AGAIN! Bloody weather, where is the sun?!!

xx


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks everyone. I just realized I've been telling people my OH is 4'5 for the last 3 days in hospital and I've just realized he's 5'4 not 4'5 :rofl: whoooopps! still small though! hehe.


----------



## Blob

Bekk :hugs: dont stress your baby doesnt sound tiny at all...they are meant to put on loads in the final few weeks so 3lb more really wouldnt be much to make her in the 'normal' birth weight.

Emzy i'm really not all bump :shock: I put on weight everywhere when i'm pregnant BOO!!

Eeeek!! Come Sunday we are all going to start having babbbiiiesssss... August are going past the 20 mark so we really would be too :shock: I would like 2 weeks more please...then i'm going to start EVERYTHING to get this baby out :haha: 2 weeks and some of us will be almost 38weeks :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Kaz1977

Hello everyone :wave:

I'm with Emzywemzy on the no sleep thing. Made worse by the fact my DS seems to have suddenly decided he doesn't need a daytime nap - that has been my saviour since being pg with #2.

Feeling otherwise OK, but carrying this weight around is very tiring.

He's really tired and demanding I play so will have to go.

Kaz


----------



## Blob

Kaz i'm feeling your pain my DD has started playing up at bedtime...think they know something is going on??


----------



## FirstBean

Glad out of hospital Bekklez and they are keeping a close eye on you.

I am struggling sleeping to, I get comfy then need the toilet so find that i need an afternoon nap most days.


----------



## babythinkpink

Blob said:


> Kaz i'm feeling your pain my DD has started playing up at bedtime...think they know something is going on??

I am sure they do, dd has been a right pain settling, last night it was gone 10 b4 she settled, and does not sleep during the day, she has never been particually good but has definetly got worse recently :hugs:xx


----------



## Cafferine

If I hear "Head down, not engaged" one more fecking time i'm going to fecking scream. So frustrating!


----------



## Blob

:hugs: I really wouldnt worry about being engaged or not hun, like i said Tabs was only 3/5ths two days before she was born :hugs: It sucks but babies can just click in place in a day :)

Babythinkpink its odd huh? I dont know why, Tabs has ALWAYS been a good sleeper... the only reason she wasnt at some points was i refused to let her cry :nope: but she just seems to scream her head off when its time to go into her cot :wacko:


----------



## Cafferine

Yeah I know, its not that I want it born prematurely or anything just want it to drop down abit as starting to get really uncomfortable now with it being right under my ribs.


----------



## Blob

Yea that sucks :nope: My baby is a little engaged and i'm getting really bad pains in my ribs..think i have a HUGE baby :dohh:


----------



## genies girl

sorry ive been absent for a couple of days, it was my 9 year wedding aniversary yesterday so we went down to portsmouth to the quay side shops and just chilled out im finding i cant walk for long though because of all the extra weight.

ill go read back now and see how everyone is doing x


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi everyone, haven't been around for a while as i've had my Mom down to stay! I had my 1st hypnobirth class on monday which was awesome! I'm actually quite looking forward to the birth now:thumbup:. On wednesday i had my 34 week scan, placenta has moved out of the way (well it's been nudged aside & is next to babies head now :haha: but they say it will move up as baby moves down). Baby was measuring big, they are predicting a 9lb er+ but they said this seems normal for the birth weights in the area (we are breeding fat babies lol) and i don't really care as long as bubba is ok :thumbup:. The consultant also said because bubba is big they won't let me go over & would most likely preform a sweep on my due date if nothing has already started :cry: (my birth plan says no medical intervention) hey ho - we'll see what bubba thinks eh :thumbup: Bubba looked grumpy in the scan too heehee - was as impressed as mummy having to get to the hospital at 8.50 in the bloomin morning! Will upload scan piccy when i get a few minutes & feel a bit better.
Not feeling too well today - think i may have overdone things yesterday, although i did find some lovely leather sandals which fit & are comfy (plus a lush pair of shoes for post baby lol) so kinda worth it. Feels like bubba has moved & has feet in my stomach today - can't sit forward & feel sick a lot of the time.
Upped my RLT tablets this week - now taking 2 a day, plan to increase by one each week until i'm on full dose of 6 tablets by 38weeks :thumbup:

Bek - you look gorgeous hun! & that nursery is delicious! Typing reply as i read - sorry your scan didn't go well hun! Poor you & bubba eh :hugs: Glad your out now thought & things looking under control :hugs:
Mamabird what a lovely surprise - such wonderful friends you have hun!


> Ah but then we can be massive baby bump buddies!

:haha::haha: me tooo! :haha:


> i pray for snow so i can walk in it with flip flops!

 OMG that sounds like heaven!!!! If you get some can i come to stay? pleeeeeeease :haha:
Blob - lovely bump hun :thumbup:

Can i ask some opinions please? I'm due to go camping this weekend to a race meeting with DH & 2 close friends, do i go or not? I'm excited about going as we have all access passes (to the pits & everything :happydance:) but i'm worried how i will cope sleeping in a tent, not sure of the actual place & it's facilities (all i know is it's a track on Anglesea). I've packed my normal stuff plus a very basic supply incase i go into labour :haha: & i know the nearest main hospital would be Bangor so we have an emergency plan in place just in case. Has anyone else been away at this point in their pregnancy? I wouldn't think twice about staying home but i know i will be bored stiff on my own all weekend & i'll miss DH loads! 

Phew - that's me caught up i think, sorry if i missed anyone - i wanted to skim through & try to catch up but also trying to get off the pc as i really wanna go have a lie down & try to perk myself up for when DH comes home (he must be so fed up of me lolling around the house all fed up & grumpy bless him lol).

Catch you all soon :hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

My ticker lies! It SHOULD say i'm a little fatty weighing well over 6lb already :haha:


----------



## Blob

Hope you had a nice time Genies girl :)

Limpets i'm SO jealous! I really wanted to do hypnobirthing but the classes cost nearly £300 here :cry: and i had to pay £300 to get a pool and just cannot justify it...i'm reading the books though and its AMAZING!! I just cannot wait to go through labour :lol: Its amazing!!
:hugs:


----------



## Blob

We are far too quiet in here :nope:


----------



## SisterRose

Booooo! We can't have that now can we? :D

What's everyone doing tonight? I'm just relaxing a bit before I get to work on getting everything ready to move on Saturday :wohoo:


----------



## Boony

good luck with the move bekkles, I move in 5 weeks time and i'm sick to death of seeing boxes everywhere lol. Cant wait to move and set up the nursery though


----------



## Krakir

Well, since its still 1130am for me, i'm waiting to head out to my second last day of work! 
i had my last prenatal class last night. it was dreadful, there was a couple behind us talking the entire time, about odd things like "how long to leave the baby cry, an hour?"  and that this was the fathers 3rd year out of prison from being in for 13! They talked CONSTANTLY, if they asked a question, they would talk throughout the entire answer.
So kind of glad thats over now.

Anyone else getting a lot of nipple leakage? (sorry if tmi) Every morning it seems im waking up covered ! :( 

I got my car seat and stroller the other day, they look kind of space age-y when all put together hehe.


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks Boony! Hope your move goes smoothly too :)

Krakir - No leakage for me yet! just a tiny bit of fluid when i squeeze. Tmi back for you ;p

Good news is too - once you're done with the pram and car seat you can craft them in to a home made space ship :|


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey Bekklez... Glad you're home and your little lady is staying put for a while! I must say, I did wonder when you said your oh was 4ft 5.. I was trying to work out exactly how small that was :blush:

Limpets - I wouldn't go camping right now, but I hate camping so probably wouldn't go ever! lol. If you do decide to go, I hope u have a good time. 

It made me chuckle... I've just read my earlier post where I said that I wondered where my nesting was. An hour later I was scrubbing the inside of the washing machine drawer with an old toothbrush! Lol. 

I've packed my hospital bag too, so all in all a productive day! DD has gone to her dads tonight, so i'm just about to jump in a nice bubbly bath. :flower:


----------



## SisterRose

Yeah! im just hoping she stays there until 38 weeks now and comes out safely, can't wait to give her cuddles now and keep her safe where I can see her!

And my OH will kill me if he knows I've been telling people he's almost a foot shorter than he is, he hates being short anyway :rofl:

Bathtime sounds good! think im gonna be following that idea shortly :)

x


----------



## becs0375

Hello ladies!!!

Good to see you all back!!

We have just been to M&P and picked up our pram!! Ian has just put it all together!! Bought some other bits too, they had some good bargains in there!! It suddenly feels real now we have the pram!!! All I need now is Hope!! Been bouncing on my ball and started to take my RL tablets yesterday!! We have been told that Ian can start his next posting on October 13th so we wanna get painted and packed during leave so its all done before baby arrives!!!


----------



## Asher

Evening all! Limpets, good to see you back sweetie, hope you had a lovely time with your mum! Glad all went well at your scan. As for you going away, I reckon if you feel okay you should go for it! You might feel you missed out otherwise! Plus, I guess this will be the last time before Tufty joins your family so would be nice to mark the occasion? And Bangor's not too far from Anglesey should something kick off. 

Well done Optical for your productive day! 

Bekklez I was a bit confused about your OH too. I was imagining a tiny little man!!

Krakir yeah I have a little bit of nipple leakage, not too much but its there! And if I have a strong BH, I get tingling and some leaking. Lovely! And if I squeeze it sprays! Delightful! I might use it as a new party piece hee hee!

Boony good to see you!

Becs yippee for picking up your pram. What did you go for, remind me!

Sorry for anyone I've missed. Am a bit crap tonight, am finally coming down with the cold that the rest of the house has had all week. Joyous!


----------



## becs0375

We got the M&P Sola in Orchid with carrycot!! Its lush!!


----------



## Asher

Oooh gorgeous I just googled it! Did you get the car seat too? That is a very funky looking pram!


----------



## drea2904

Evening all:) Ive had such a busy wee day, maybe nesting is kicking in!! DH starts job next week so ive had him busy, today he has been super!! I bought wallpaper, curtains & bed in a bag in DECEMBER for our bedroom, it was the only room we hadnt done up and its been a dumping ground and just eugh but today its all been pained, one wall feature wallpapered, completely gutted & my curtains and bed all made, and i LOVE it!!! we have moved it a bit so I can have cradle beside me aswell, Im gonna sleep so well tonight!! I also glossed some of downstairs and our staircase as it was needing done & a major clean up, I am knackered now tho!! But at least i get to sleep in a nice room!!

I then got my mail and last week I sent away my sure start as dh unemployed there I though I may as bloomin well and im so shocked that I got it and it will be in bank 2moro, good good day:)

Glad to see most are feeling a bit better:)

Pleased all is ok bekkelz;) Stay put wee yin!! Good luck with the move

Limpets, im in for another biggie, last time i was scanned at 38 weeks and mason was 10lbs and they still left me so glad you wont be left.

Becs, love the sola, good choice! It is so real when we have it

Krakir, I have leakage, i goit a spray tan last week and woke up and had leaked, funy funny sight!!! Getting it most nights just now tbh!

*hug* Asher, hope you dont get it too bad.xx

Sorry if i missed anyone!


----------



## Snoozie

becs0375 said:


> We got the M&P Sola in Orchid with carrycot!! Its lush!!

becs, that's the one we got with the aton car seat in orchid with adaptors. It is the LUSHEST pram, good taste. ;)

Been a manic few days here, hoping things will calm down, I do try to pop in once a day lol. I have my growth scan tomorrow and the consultant....with all 3 kids in tow.....yikes lol, I'll post to say how it goes.xxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Asher, do you reckon painful BH might mean things are only a few weeks off? Hope you got a better night's sleep last night. I was so tired I only woke up once for a wee! Emzy and Kaz sorry you're also suffering. :hugs:

Drea hope your period type pains have lessened a bit too and that you're sleeping ok. Hope your pains go Cafferine.. poo or no poo! Oh and I keep hearing head down and not engaged so feel your pain!

Limpetsmum, that's interesting that they wont let you go over your EDD if you're measuring big. Nothing has been said about that to me and my LO is meant to be in the 98th centile! Massive bump buddies! Whhooo hoo!!

I'M ENORMOUS!!! Oh and everyone keeps telling me so!



Awww blob, sorry I didn't comment. I was so behind I gave up with everyone's posts. Your bump is lovely and round. Love it :hugs:

Asher from your profile pic, I would say (given that you've probably grown) we're about the same size. It's funny as we seem to be sharing the same pregnancy! I'm also wanting LO out but at the same time not. I've taken to checking the loo for my plug all the blimen time!!! The next month or two are going to go very slowly!!!

Take it easy babythinkpink, it sounds like you are doing too much. Give yourself some lovely me time my lovely!

Blondie, that sounds a good size. Hope the next scan goes well.

Brigitte, I can't seem to comment on the photo. What am I doing wrong? Ahh Emzy has the answer!

Sarahka good luck with the scan tomorrow.

Sorry AngelzTears! I remember writing your username down but I guess I didn't save it. doh!

Optical, I think I definitely need to go get me some vests from Asda! Thanks for the recommendation.

Glad you're hope Bekklez!! Glad things are looking better. FX LO turns soon!! I was wondering about you oh being so small!!! 5'4 is much better!


----------



## becs0375

No we didn't get the car seat, we have a fixed Britax one!


----------



## Blob

Becs my friend just got that one too :thumbup: she had a different one and hated that she couldnt get in doors of shops etc etc so got this one :)

Think i need to buy some newborn hats :dohh: mine seem to have gone missing :wacko:


----------



## genies girl

can i just ask do you all carry your preg notes around with you? i dont but oh keeps telling me i should?


----------



## Blob

Nope but i do normally keep them in the car...not really because i'm being good just because i keep forgetting them at my appointments :haha:


----------



## drea2904

Blob im exactly the same, always in the car as I forget them lol:)


----------



## Blob

:angelnot:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Me too! They're in the car!


----------



## kittykitty

I keep mine in a special corner in my lounge but luckily my house is on my way to the doctors from work so if I do forget I pop back.


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

So much I wanted to say....but my brain doesn't seem to be functioning well!:wacko: 

First off thank you ladies that voted for my photo. I don't think I'll win this weeks draw though...maybe next week! 

Bekklez: So happy to hear you are home relaxing now and things seem to be looking up!

Well I'm not sure if I posted this in here...but Wed. had a meeting with my MW and she told me she wanted me off work. My blood pressure has been rising for the last 2 weeks so she wants me to rest more, especially after my night in hospital last week. I wasn't going to go off, I was just going to shorten my hours...but DH convinced me last night to just get the hell out of there, stay home, relax and do what's best for Peyton and I. So today was my last day!!:happydance: It's two weeks earlier then I originally wanted...but I can't say I'm too sad! :shrug:

Hopefully I can keep track of this page now! 

xo


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey ladies, just a quick post as I'm on my mobile. Blob-if you have the book your 2/3 of the way there, feel free to pm me any questions & i'll help you out as much as I can.
That m&p travel system is funky - it's the one dh would have bought if my parents hadn't bought us ours.
As for not letting me go over, it was the consultant who said that - who knows what the midwife will say as their advice usually contradicts each other lol

I feel a little better for having a lie down for a few hours, just had dinner.......not long till bed now :happydance:

Night night ladies :hugs:


----------



## Sarahkka

Evening girls!
I had a really great ultrasound appointment this morning.
Excellent staff at the clinic and baby was the sweetest, plumpest, wiggliest little thing.
He's gorgeous!
Big and healthy and everything just perfect.
He's measuring 5 lbs 1 oz at 32 weeks, so officially considered big, but I don't think that's enormous. If he gains the .5 lb/week that they usually do around this stage, I'll be pushing out a 9 lber. That I can do.
Simon was 8 lbs 10+oz, and I had no problems there. So I'm good!
And watch him balloon to 15 lbs and rip me in two. That'll teach me to be overly confident! :)

babythinkpink - it's all about the protein with the sick feeling, I think! I really notice a difference if I don't have a good serving of protein in the morning and at lunch. It doesn't make as much of a difference for me at dinner, but morning and mid-day, I really notice it.

mamabird/Brig - very good decision on the sick leave. And now you can relax, enjoy, and just focus on baby and gestating. :)

drea - the room makeover sounds lovely. Our room is so tiny and cramped and horribly messy. I'm pretty sure we'll lose the baby in there at some point, buried under some nasty pile of laundry or something. Hopefully the cradle helps keep him safe above the chaos! :)

limpet - If you are sleeping on the ground, just be sure to bring lots of pillows. I didn't and it was pretty hard on the old pelvic girdle. If you are car camping, you can load up on them and have a reasonably comfy night.
As for traveling - just do it. It's pretty rare that labour is going to happen really quickly. Even if you did start, you 'd have time to get back. It would be incredibly unlikely that you'd have the baby in the space of two hours. And just bring a small "just in case" bag and you're covered! That's what I'd do, but I am also jaded and cynical and convinced that this baby is going to be dragged out by induction, so anything to tempt the gods to send labour upon me can and will be attempted. Remember, I'm the girl who's working until three days before her due date and not packing a hospital bag. At all. :thumbup:

Annnnddd.... all thoughts and messages just fell out of my head. I think I am going to stare into space and drool for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Krakir

I bought my RLT today, the pharmacy i work at just got some in yesterday, good timing lol. Im really curious to taste it, but don't want to start drinking it to early -.-


----------



## Asher

Morning ladies.

Mamabird, I'm glad you finished work, you can relax now until baby is here. 

Thanks Drea for the good wishes for this bloomin cold. Throat is sore today, but I am determined not to let it bother me too much.

Fish&Chips, yep I reckon for me at least, the more painful BHs are a build up. They certainly were when I was having Jack. I think I had about a two week build up from the BHs beginning to build and get more frequent and serious. If the past is anything to go, this baby should hopefully get to about 36 weeks, which is fine for me. Little Archie was already a week old by now! 

I took a couple of naked bump pics this morning. The quality is not so good, but here they are:

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/th_30072010525.jpg
https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/th_30072010523.jpg
https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/th_30072010521.jpg


----------



## becs0375

Claire you have a lovely neat bump!!

I am off to go get my hair cut and coloured, get a few bits in town then chill out ready for our summer ball this evening! Done all the housework so I am ready to go!! Think I might try and have a nap this afternoon as I will be ready to come home by 9pm!! Its the muggy weather thats making me more tired and the fact that I am up half the night wanting a wee and then most of the time its only a trickle!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Hi girls, I've been away for over a week now so I guess I've missed a load! 
I've been to Devon and back twice in the last fortnight so I'm officially exhausted! 
Hoping everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning all,

Baby got hickups again, we seem to get them about twice a day, having a good wriggle with them now, so not sure if baby annoyed with them today, usually baby is not worried! 
I think it is because everyone is being loud, dh was chatting to bump the other night and it was going nuts, I remember dd going nuts with his voice too, but he gets up close and talks through my tummy so i think that is why!

I have lost a savings book, I was searching all night last night, but just cant find it, so first thing went to building society and its ok no one has drawn all my money out! It is my Christmas savings so i was going nuts because obviously i start saving in January and so its a lot of saving! How annoying i have baby brain, I just don't know where this book can be, and always keep it in same 2 places, but when it was not in either i was stumped!:dohh:

I am soooooo nesting, I want to get the carpets cleaned today in the lounge, but it is not a great day to dry out or send kids out to play either, I am also itching to paint the hall, it is in need of a paint, the only room in the house that has seen paint since dh moved into the house when it was new is the bathroom, and i did that! 
Its all magnolia, and although i dont have a problem with that it is dirty from little fingers and i need a more wipeable hall.
I am going to get the paint and it will have to be a joint effort but dh is reluctant to do it in the kids summer holidays and i am 'BUT IT MUST BE DONE NOW' I must be a nightmare!
Will be happy with getting carpets done for now, perhaps i could clean the walls for now!

Mrs N, Hello, I enjoyed our holiday but i must admit I was glad to be home! Hope you had a nice time x:hugs:

Asher, Lovely bump, I love the addition of the dog wandering about behind! I had to look at the big pic to check you hadn't grown a tail! :haha:

Krakir, Not sure on the rlt, i am not keen on fruity teas usually and i get the impression it tastes vile! I have various camomile and pepermints in cupboard untouched thinking one day i would like them, but i never do! 
Think i would have to go for tablet form if i did but not too bothered this time, sex got the last baby out on time!:hugs:

Sarahkka, I have felt much better eating egg at breakfast, it makes sense its protein, but seems strange it makes such a difference from being really sick to no sickness. I felt a bit queasy this morning but was not sick.:thumbup:
Glad your scan went well, sounds like a good size baby, I recon mine will be about a 7lb baby, the average of mine are about that, and at 32 weeks 4lb 2oz is on track for about that, I had my bet in at 7lb 2-4oz for mine because my last was just under 7 so thinking this will be just over, I can squeeze that out! :haha:

MamaBird, Happy start to maternity leave!:happydance: Or just happy no work days! Glad to hear you can take things a bit easier now, hope it helps with the blood pressure:hugs:

My notes are in my bedroom, I will pack them in my bag at about 38 weeks but never had an early baby yet, my earliest was my waters breaking 1 day b4 due date, but my labour took so long to get going she was still not born til a day after due date, and i was shocked she was that close to being on time, and my first not needing to be induced!
Hoping for non induced again, it was a nicer labour, much more natural i suppose, the others seemed to quick fire out once induction worked! 
I have plans for my birthing ball, and bouncing on it from about 35 weeks, and sex from 37, if i can get dh to agree, although he did last time:haha:

How shocked will i be if this baby is early!

Anyway time to go, dh is winding the kids up and he is the biggest kid out of all of them! 

Big waves to all, hope everyone has a great day,

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

You lot talk so much..I missed a day yesterday and have been forever catching up! :haha:
Well, I have my 2nd growth scan next wednesday to check his size again and then on Mon 9th August I have to visit the consultant. I think the possibility of a homebirth has passed me by. :nope:
I am hoping that they don't let me go over as my first son was 8lb 14oz and they think this little man is bigger...2 weeks over and I think I would be in for a 10lber! :dohh:

I guess all I can do is wait for the advice of the consulant and see what they have in store for me. It is getting a little scary now as there is only 4 1/2 weeks left and I don't feel ready. Not even thought about my hospital bag yet. :blush:

Off topic, but I have sold my beetle...:cry:. It is going in for its MOT today and then it is heading for bonny Scotland. I am just hoping that a 40yr old car can take 7hrs of driving! :haha:

All that reading and I have forgotten anyone I was going to mention. Bekklez, glad Ellie is in there a bit longer getting bigger and stronger by the day.
To those that mentioned RLT, I started mine at 32 weeks and drink 2 cups religiously everyday. I think it might me time to up the dose!

Must go, so much to do so little time. 
Hugs to all. xx


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: teeny weeny, hope things go okay with your scan and appointment

babythinkpink baby is also getting hiccups a lot here, at least a couple of times a day, it's such a wierd feeling! Hope you manage to find your savings book. 

I am starting to get seriously annoyed with DHs lack of ability to do anything about the house. Having been away for a week to go to my Grampa's funeral you would think he could at least have done the dishes. It's probably partly nesting, but I want everything to be super clean and tidy, and I just can't do it all myself with the SPD. He tells me to rest, put my feet up, but then he sits on the sofa all evening too. :dohh: Grr, men are rubbish!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

Limpets you me and fishy can be in the massive baby club then! I've also been predicted 9lbs+ :wacko: My friend just had her baby yesterday at 6 days overdue and her baby was 9lb 11oz!!! Ouch! I haven't spoken to her much but she ended up going for an epidural but it didn't work (she wanted natural so must have been in a lot of pain!) and lost 3 pints of blood. Ok now I'm crapping myself!! As for camping, I think if you feel ok physically then go for it otherwise you will feel like you missed out. However, I went at 28 weeks and that was the last time I could have managed it and I would defo not go now, but that's only because of my hip pain and getting up and down would be too hard!

Becs yay for the pram! How exciting. It's a lovely one too. Isn't it the one stacey slater has on eastenders? lol That's sad that I know that... And I am also having to get up in the night every 5 mins for a trickle lol


Asher boo for the cold, hope it goes soon x And lovely bump!

Yay for getting the grant Drea! Sounds like a good day all round :flower:

Fishy nothing has been said to me about being induced because of a big baby either :wacko: I also feel enormous and keep getting sympathetic looks from people when I am out and about lol

MamaB yay for finishing work!!! :happydance: Make sure you have a nice rest now x

Sarahkka glad the scan went well, you can join the big baby club as well if you like! I'm like you too, I'd much rather the baby be big and healthy :baby:


:hi: Mrs N!

babythinkpink my baby gets hiccups at least 3 times a day too and seems to get annoyed sometimes!

Teeny hope the scan goes well.... seems like a lot of us are in for bigguns!

Anyway, I'm super lazy today and STILL not dressed :blush: so better go get dressed and get on with cleaning the house!

Have a good day girls

xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey Ladies,
Hope we are all well today? Well i feel much better for napping yesterday afternoon & sleeping in until 11.30 today :thumbup:, guess i had just overdone the activities & under done the sleeping at the begninning of the week.
I'm just negotiating a deal with an ebay seller heehee, i want a swing they are selling which ended this morning (whilst i was dreaming of dyeing my hair :wacko:) he wants £40 for it - i've offered £30, only time will tell & there are always more for sale on there anyway (i'm just too impatient to wait as i can collect this one today heehee).



> limpet - If you are sleeping on the ground, just be sure to bring lots of pillows. I didn't and it was pretty hard on the old pelvic girdle. If you are car camping, you can load up on them and have a reasonably comfy night.
> As for traveling - just do it. It's pretty rare that labour is going to happen really quickly. Even if you did start, you 'd have time to get back. It would be incredibly unlikely that you'd have the baby in the space of two hours. And just bring a small "just in case" bag and you're covered! That's what I'd do, but I am also jaded and cynical and convinced that this baby is going to be dragged out by induction, so anything to tempt the gods to send labour upon me can and will be attempted. Remember, I'm the girl who's working until three days before her due date and not packing a hospital bag. At all.

 I have an inflatable double mattress in the attic which we take (i prefer to camp in style lol). I must just remember lots of blankets - last year my only discomfort was being sooooo cold at night! I have packet a mini labour bag just in case - it'll be the only chance i might get to use the prem clothes i have i can tell you :haha:) as DH would have to come home anyway to get car seat & he can always pcik up more supplies if needed :thumbup:. It's like a military operation!

Within our group of friends we always have birthday celebrations, the next one (next weekend) has chosen to go carting :cry:i am gutted!:cry:always wanted to go carting:cry:. Still at least i can participate in the frisbee golfing the weekend after :happydance:

I have no idea why i am online as i have soo much to do today :shrug: aaah well, it'll all get done sooner or later :dohh:

Have a good weekend if i don't come on again ladies - take care all :hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

I'm with you Emzy :hugs: i'm hoping the hypnobirthing does it's magic for me :thumbup:that or a prem baby lmao, i keep telling Tufty it's safe to come out anytime now :haha:.

I'm also peeing about every 1 1/2 hours! It's quite annoying as when i go there's not much comes out........even my lousy bladder is capable of holding more than that lol.

We have started putting classic FM on the radio at night when we are going to sleep - Tufty seems to love it, gets excited at 1st then settles down nicely & doesn't wake Mommy all night :cloud9:. Although that all changes as soon as Daddy gets up :dohh: Tufty kicks & wriggles until DH comes & puts his hands on my tummy & that seems to settle him/her awwwwww - it nearly melts me every time :cloud9:


----------



## Blob

This baby gets hicups SO much :wacko: its mental Tabs was really the same and then she was like that as a baby too :cloud9:

EEEEEKKKK almost finished my hospital bag...perhaps will finish it before i'm 37 weeks :lol: ONLY one week away :sick:

Limpet i went away to Blair Castle (the horse trials my sister was competing) I was grooming :haha: but i slept in the lorry for a week with no problem :thumbup: I dont think you'll have any problems.

I'm about to go and have a nap...i really should spend this time cleaning the house while Tabs isnt here but i'm sleepy :rofl:


----------



## Blob

ALSO here is a photo of Tabs room that i was doing... :)

Still got to put the new light on and also i think i put the canopy too high :cry: think i might take all the bits off it also...hmm
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## limpetsmum

haha - i'd opt for the nap too! 
I have decided to go :thumbup: Dh packing everything he can to make it comfy for me bless him & i said i'll take my book so i can take myself off for a quite rest if i feel a bit weary. Lots of snacks & drinks too - need to go shopping for munchy style goodies :haha:. Our friends are planning to eat from fast food vans all weekend but i don't trust them at the best of times so we'll pack a dispo bbq & some cheese baps to keep us going :happydance:

Ebay negotiations continue :winkwink:, hope i get it - it really is soo pretty! Hi-tech too so hopefully DH won't shout at me too much for buying it lol


----------



## Blob

Mmmmmmmm snacks :haha: I hate burger vans too :sick:

Oooooh what does the swing look like??


----------



## limpetsmum

OMG blob! I WANNA MOVE IN let alone your daughter :haha:. That is just gorgeous! I'm soooo jealous (for me not the baby lol)


----------



## Blob

I just hope i have another girl... i have the canopy and everything all ready incase :rofl: I need to do all the lights and save up for more curtains though as i dont like the ones in there... but there are lots of butterfly stickers all over the wall :) 

Though i have to say i've been wanting to do this since she was born :dohh:

Thats the wallpaper i have in the room too :cloud9: My DH walked in and said 'i have never seen so much pink' :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## becs0375

Blob thats gorgeous!!

Limpets have a fab time xx

I have just painted my nails ready for tonight, hair looking fab!! Must remember my rennies, how attractive haha!!! I am actually looking forward to tonight, catching up with some friends I haven't seen since the christmas ball!! Just gotta have a shower and defuzz, then let the getting ready commence!!


----------



## Blob

Yaay Becs dont you feel better once you've done yourself up every now and then :)


----------



## becs0375

You do, its good to make an effort!!! I love getting al dressed up and feeling special!! Just not looking forward to trapsing back and forth to the loo from the marque!!! Just hope the weather stays dry!!!


----------



## Blob

FX'd for you :flower:


----------



## drea2904

Emzy, i think you can safely add me to the big baby club......... Mason was 10lbs 13oz born @38+5 and this one had been measuring 2/3 weeks bigger since 20 weeks, I have bought no newborn clothes, all 0-3 just in case! I think this wee man may be a stone by the size of me!!

Beautiful room Blob:)

Loving the bump piccy Asher, really nice!

Limpets hope you have a fabby time, might be the last weekend away you get!

I had a rotten sleep, up all the time, couldnt settle, when i was settling bubba would start swinging round his cord it was horrible and i was so excited about sleeping in my nice new room, awh well tonight hopefully!! I did some shopping today, got the new boots parenting club bag which is quite good and practical and got some cute outfits, one from next which is white with a wee hand saying 'born in 2010' and a hat that matches, also got some lovely stuff from Boots as they are clearing out the mini mode clothes to make way for new range, i got a mix of 25-50% off all items but i think they will be reduced more. Feel good now I have him some clothes lol!!!

Also fust had a Frankie & Bennys lunch...YUM!


----------



## drea2904

Becs have a fabby night:)


----------



## x-amy-x

eee... it's almost time to say 'im due NEXT month' for the REAL sept stars anyway, none of these sneaky august bumps LOL


----------



## Blob

:rofl: :rofl: As of Sunday due THIS month :wohoo:

AMY i LOOOOOOOOOVE Caitlyns peppa beanbag!! I'm going to have to buy one now :dohh: She looks like she loves it :cloud9:


----------



## x-amy-x

yer you cheater sept star... its only fair you go overdue 

the bean bags fab, she literally hasnt got off it since she seen it lol


----------



## Emzywemzy

Drea welcome to the club!!

Limpets yay for deciding to go, have a great time!

Becs have a lovely time tonight x

Blob, love the pics :flower:

I'm pretty sure I've just lost some of my plug :huh: Sorry if tmi, but it was clearish and like a big blob of snot in my knickers! It might just have been discharge but it was like a big blob of it about the size of a 50p, rather than discharge if you know what I mean? There was no blood in it though. Have any of you started losing yours yet? Do you think this sounds like my plug?

xx


----------



## Jellycat

Amy - that is sounding great next month 

Limpets - hope you enjoy your camping trip

Blob - Loving the nursery and accessories, wish I could make our room look that good

Mrs N - hope you manage to catch up on some well earned rest xx

Asher - Lets hope that cold stays away

Well when I got home after work I had a snooze on the sofa and woke up startled home alone choking on my thick mucus from my cold that I have had for the past week, i just couldn't breath and was gasping for air. It got to the point that I was about to go outside to get help. It really shook me up I just burst into tears, DH came home to find me sobbing. Felt completely sorry for myself all evening.

However woke up this morning probably the best I have in 3 weeks... think my body is finally starting to sort itself out hoorrah !! Going for a snooze and then doing some office work. So glad its the weekend.


----------



## Jellycat

If that was me Emzy Id be thinking plug.... maybe not all of it but some of it has come away... Ive had no plug signs but your a couple of weeks ahead of me. How exciting xx


----------



## Boony

emzy it sounds like your plug to me


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks girls :o I know it doesn't mean much, but I still got a bit excited lol I never thought I'd get excited about a blob of snot in my underwear :haha:


----------



## babythinkpink

Lol Amy! 

Emzy, never noticed loosing mine but always been induced, but from what i hear it sounds like it, oooooohhh exiting! xx

Blob, your dd's room is gorgeous, my girls have a pink and white bunkbed, with white furniture, amd pink curtains and pink daisy rug, so lots of pink there too! I would paint the walls pink but if i have a girl i have to move the girls to the bigger room, then i can paint that pink instead! 
We have little mermaid stick arounds at the moment, but i would like to change it, and can when baby goes into a bed, so a little while off yet!:hugs:

Becs, hope you have a great night :hugs:

Drea, Love the mini mode stuff at Boots, got some real bargains a while back 2 tops, 2 bottoms, 3 sleepsuits, a little day outfit, i think some vests it all came to just over £20! 
May have another look if i get to go to another Boots, trying to get to an Asda before the baby event finishes, and now i have another voucher for a half price huggies starter box:happydance: my healthvisitor (who i know from way back) was at my surgery the other day and gave me another copy of Emmas diary, i said i had one and she said have another, feel a bit sneaky but think i will use all the vouchers again!:haha:

Been down to building society to order a new book, had a nice baby chat, with no 'your huge' comments in sight! 

Cleaned carpets today, need more cleaner now and will keep doing it til its what i call 'clean'. Washed walls down in hall, looks much better, may avoid painting for time being think it's just nesting makes me want to paint and clean everything! 
Have walked to town twice, and done some shopping for tea, got some cheese for later for cheese and biscuits trying to keep the protein intake up! Lasagne and garlic cheesy bread, cheesecake for pud thanks to the tesco meal for £5 deal, and me being a lazy bum, it feeds everyone and i don't have to do anything!:haha:
Done washing, and got ds to put my moses basket box in attic off the landing.
The girls watching Nanny Mcphee, (again) and boys gone to get rabbit hutch to turn into a hedgehog house so taking this time to catch up here! 

Nothing else exiting happening here, very wriggly bump as soon as i sit down, i have noticed it really moves lots at night but i don't feel it so much, but i was awake last night and was watching as i was led on my side, it was going crazy, but i just don't feel it like i do if i am sitting up.

Time to go now, back soon!

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh I'd totally not realised it's nearly august and that mean we are due next month! :happydance: 

emzy it sounds like it could have been a bit of plug, but it could also have been a glob of discharge, hard to tell really!

have fun camping limpetsmum!

Blob gorgeous room :thumbup:

Becs have fun :yipee:

So much for a relaxing day. I started on a project that I really really shouldn't have done. Sorting out our office/craft room/storage room. I want to move furniture into and out of the room, and change everything around. Definately should not have started this today. :dohh:


----------



## Cafferine

Emzy I don't know if it was plug because I get, usually after a day of walking around alot, thick, stringy, snot like discharge sometimes, which is pretty disgusting. Usually is a big blob of it on the tissue after I wipe. It don't think it's my plug though..? I dunno. 

Tab love the room it is so girly and gorgeous, what are you going to do if you have a boy?!

Amy the bean bag is gorgeous, Caitlyn looks so happy sat on it bless her. 

I need some motivation to clean this house! We're in Birmingham for the weekend this weekend too so have so much to do before we have to leave in a few hours.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks girls, it is hard to tell! It definitely wasn't like my usual discharge whatever it was as it was just one big blob all stuck together like jelly. Sometimes I get stringy snotty type stuff too but this was all together :shrug: Sorry, totally tmi today lol x


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Thanks Amy!! I do not want to go over :haha:


----------



## limpetsmum

> Tab love the room it is so girly and gorgeous, what are you going to do if you have a boy?!

 Pretend it's a girl until DH gets annoyed :haha:


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww, room looks gorgeous blob! 

Amy - wishing being overdue on me is it? Nasssssty lady :kiss:


----------



## babythinkpink

Bloody men, 
Dh has gone to get a smelly old hutch from his mums, to turn into a hedgehog house, he borrows the car, shoves it in without using the boot liner, which is in the boot, gets sawdust and crap all over the boot of the car, shoves the smelly old hut in the garden (where it will be never b4 he does turn it into a hedgehog house, it will sit there and rot) leaves the car parked outside the house, i hover the back of the car or he will leave it like that, then he moans that no one has locked the car when he left it there, moans that his phone is in the car, um, which he put there, so i say i will put the car back. 
He is stropping about because i am annoyed about all this, I just wonder on what grounds he is stropping when it is him done all this and me had to clean it up, put the car back or look at a crappy hutch in the garden for the forseeable...?
This highlights the huge box in the kitchen for his bloody powerwasher that i have been waiting about 3 weeks now for him to put in the shed, if i get ds to do it like i do everything else he will moan that its not been done right:wacko:

Which bit of 'I want the house kept clean and tidy doesn't he get?? He sat and watched me carpet clean today, that must be a hint i want it clean?

And while he was out he has fed him and ds with a mcdonalds so all the rest of us have to wait til they are hungry for tea and we havent eaten.:shrug:

Man rant over, mood so not over!!:dohh:


----------



## limpetsmum

> Man rant over, mood so not over!!

:hugs: They really are all the same just in different skins aren't they :dohh:. I'd cook dinner for everyone but DH & DS & blag you thought they wouldn't be hungry as they had already eaten :haha: oh how mean am i :blush:

Well the ebay seller has agreed on £35 but still not sure. It does look inviting & a few people have loved it - i guess like all things it depends on your baby at the end of the day. Guess i can always sell it on if Tufty hates it! I'd really like the Graco Sweetpeace but i can't justify over £100 & the amount of space it will take up! (also so not very portable)


----------



## limpetsmum

Just realised my post might not make much sense as my previous one failed to load :growlmad:

Here's the swing & i had put that it doesn't have the most amazing reviews, but i like certain functions on it & it's affordable whereas a lot of the others i like are waaaaaay off limits for us xxx
 



Attached Files:







starlight swing.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Sarahkka: So happy everything went well!! :hugs:

Asher: Your bump is gorgeous!! Not a stretch mark in sight!! Lucky lady!! I just took a bump picture too and well...it doesn't look anything like your perfect bump!:haha: here it is!
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/35Weeks_2.jpg

Becs: Have Fun!

Krakir: I am actually enjoying the RLT! I find it tastes a little like chamomile, my fav! which I haven't had this whole pregnancy.

babythinkpink: Seems like everything is on track!! :thumbup:

Teeny: I know exactly how you feel. I am due a month from Monday and I haven't even packed my bag yet! so many last minute things to do. I guess I have all the time in the world now though! :haha:

Limpetsmum: I know exactly how you feel about the peeing. Sometimes it's every 45 min. for me then sometimes I make it to 2 hours. It's so annoying! Definitely one thing of pregnancy I won't miss!:dohh:

Blob: Tabs room is gorgeous!!!!

Emzy: Sounds like plug to me!!!! I lost pieces of mine a couple weeks ago, it was so gross! but then nothing else happened? :shrug: I have heard it can reform so I guess that's what happened for me...but you are getting close my dear!!

Alright well I am off to try to be somewhat productive! :haha: Maybe laundry and put a few things away! Have a nice weekend ladies!

xo


----------



## Jellycat

Limpets - Is that mamas and papas . It looks very similar to the swing my sister is giving to me... my niece loved it.... they aren't in it for long so I would go for it for £35


----------



## Mrs_N

your bump looks ace mamabird! 
that swing looks nice limpets, I reckon £35 is a good price for it, and you can always sell it on. 
:hugs: babythinkpink, men are indeed useless!

Totally feel for you girls who are peeing all the time, that can't be fun! I am still getting up only once a night, and ocassionally not at all, which is pretty incredible! Reckon I must have a steel bladder :haha:


----------



## Asher

Blimey you lot have been chatty today! Thanks for the bump comments, I think it must have been having a neat moment this morning when I took those pics, cos it's huge and round again now! Mamabird, yours is lovely!

Blob that room is just FAB! I want one like that!!

Amy Caitlyn is just the cutest! Little honey!!

I hope everyone starts to pick up from their random immune stuff soon. It's crap when you get a cold or cough or something when you already feel run down. Mine has totally zapped all of my energy today. I went for the usual swim and enjoyed it but it was really hard work, and now I just feel like I want to go to bed! And I can't! Mother in law is 60 today, and some bright spark has organised a surprise girly meal for her, which obviously I have to go to! She isn't going to be at all pleased either!! Ha ha! I asked DH before if he fancies having a go at my make up and straightening my hair for me. He said no. Boooo. 

Becs, have a lovely time at your summer ball tonight.

Emzy, eek!! I suppose it could be some of your plug! I always remember mine resembling snotty bloody slugs. How nice!

Grrr I have forgotten everything else I was going to say!! Limpets, hope you get the swing!


----------



## Boony

My husband always straightens my hair for me, i have really thick hair and i cant do the back myself so he always does it. I sit in my sons mini armchair and hubby sits on his armchair and he happily does it for me whilst watching telly think he likes doing it really lol.

I also have a bladder made of steel i haven't once needed to get up in the night to go to the toilet but during the day i am going more than often but not much which is really good for me because as a child i had urge incontinence which meant i couldnt hold it in!


----------



## elmaxie

Hi Ladies....remember me??:blush:

Have been having a rubbish time with our internet the last week and I cant use my i-touch very well. But it seems to be back up again and working ok....fingers crossed!

Sorry I have read a few pages back but not got a clue on whats going on!:shrug:

I have scanned the bumps and they are looking gorgeous ladies:thumbup:
Blob Tabs room is beautiful...such a princessy room! I love the canopy!:thumbup:

Nothing much changing here except I am feeling more and more crippled every day in my hips and the pressure in my vagina is so immense I think baby is gonna fall out:blush:
I have also been feeling really sick the last few days...so much so I missed my last day at work as I was busy being sick and crippled. The clinic mw thinks I might be getting SPD...but hoping its just my big baby tunneling her way out soon.
I am gonna have a look at my pregnancy journal with Nathan and see hwo I felt in the weeks leading up to his birth as my mum is convinced she will be here in the next 3 weeks:shock: In some ways I hope so but as long as she arrives after the 9th AUgust I will be happy as I have a mini pampre session booked and am getting my legs waxed, massage, facial and a pedicure! Its an early birthday present to me. But with Nathan I booked in for waxing and everything and he arrived early and I was a hairy monster with clawy feet:dohh:

Anyways....hopefully I can try to get a just of how you all are over the next few pages of posts which am sure will be in the next 10/15 mins:haha:

Hope your all good and am sorry if I am missing anything major...please point it out to me if I am as I would hate to think someone thinks am rude for not mentioning.

Emma.xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Emzy I've been checking constantly and nothing plug like has come out yet. My friend on Bumps and Flushes lost her plug and then had the baby a few days later!

Asher and Brigitte, lovely bump photos. Brigitte has yours dropped? It looks lower. x


----------



## Blob

Emma i've been wondering where you were!! :hugs:

F&C my friend lost hers for weeks and weeks before hers arrived :(


----------



## MamaBird

Ann: You are the 3rd person to say that after seeing the photo!? I guess so!??? I haven't noticed because I have been carrying low the whole pregnancy.


----------



## Blob

LOVE the bump pic also BTW :D Its really nice bump!!


----------



## Krakir

I wish i got size scans here :(
We pretty much just get a suprise when we try and push it out! 
my fundal height is 36cm, so a little ahead, i'm expecting a slightly larger than the norm baby, especially since OH was such a large baby! i don't think i'm going to buy any more new newborn sized clothes just in case.

i also wish i could go camping, i would totally go now if i had the opportunity, however were currently suffering from a fire ban :growlmad:
soo camping wouldn't be too enjoyable anyways.

i brought up RLT with my doctor, (as we don't have midwives here) and she says not before 36 weeks for me :( But baby is still head down, she didn't mention anything about if she was engaged, but i think she might be as she sounded a little suprised at where the babies head was and asked if i was feeling a lot of pressure.

Today is my LAST day of work...hopefully.
I brought my benefits papers to my doctor to be signed off, and the papers said they were supposed to be done like 30 days ago, and they can be declined?! But they weren't given to me till today, so i'm hoping all will go well with it.:shrug:

Everyone's bumps and nurseries look great!!:thumbup: 
and yes protein in the morning makes ALL the difference to me in the morning, if i don't eat enough protein before work, i get heart palpitations, hot flashes, the shakes, even vision spots and come close to vomiting or passing out, it can be pretty scary. I always have a stash of peanuts or cheese around work now, just in case.:thumbup:


----------



## opticalillus5

Lovely bump pics ladies! I daren't take a naked one... I'm just toooo paranoid. I need to play the game a little more cos i'm not being fair :blush:

Ooooo Emzy that sounds like your plug to me! I don't know what happened to mine last time... My waters broke at 36+5 (with a gush in the middle of the night), and I had her at 37 weeks exactly after being induced. I don't remember losing it at all... I wonder if it came out with my waters? Hmm... I dunno. Anyway, not long for you now. As I've put, DD was early and completely fine (a little jaundice but not enough to be treated) and 6lb 9 - so your baby's already bigger than she was! Oooooo how exciting!!!! 

I think i'm gonna start my RLT on Sunday (at 34 weeks), but i'm a bit worried to because of DD being my first and STILL early. Makes me think that this one might be early too? Or maybe that's just my wishful thinking lol. I didn't know about RLT last time, so looking forward to trying it this time. 

Blob, Tabs' room is gorgeous. I love the canopy with all the butterflies. 

Have fun camping Limpets, and have fun at the 'do tonight becs! 

Babythinkp.. I must say i'd make tea without them. I'd do the lasagne you have, and get them to reheat it later when they are hungry. 

Talking about food, i feel sooooooo sick. I took DD and my sister (who's 15) to watch toy story 3 this aft, and we got a HUGE bag of popcorn and massive drink. Add to that the macdonalds after (and strawberry milkshake) and i've just had waaaay too much sugar. It's actually given me headache, and made me feel really dehydrated, but I can't drink much water because then I feel like i'm gonna pop! 

On a separate note, I was in macdonalds, and I noticed that there was a guy in there who kept looking over at me. Well, i completely forgot that I was pregnant, and thought 'hell yeah, i've still got it... looking good today missy'. Then I remembered that i'm the size of a house :dohh:

I've been getting VERY mild period type pains today (so mild they're barely noticable). I'm not worried, as i've been wearing my linen trousers (which, even though they are maternity, are still a little too tight). But i'm gonna keep an eye on it all the same. 

I'm with all you ladies who are in the night-time pee club. It's so annoying isn't it?!

Righty, best get off, DD and OH are back from MIL's and it's DD's bed time at half past (she loves the extra half hour she gets now it's holidays). 

:flower:


----------



## LittleAurora

I have never experienced loosing a plug with either of my last 2 babies! So I'm not expecting one this time. I wish I could have some sort of sign that baby is coming. I just start contracting out of nowhere! lol


----------



## SisterRose

Emzy - No idea about the plug but maybe it's the start of something and you won't have to wait too much longer to meet little Holly. 38 weeks would be nice for cuddles eh!

Mamabird - your bump is and always has looked fab

Asher - Your bump is looking fab too! :thumbup:

I haven't thought or decided if I'm going to be having any RLT yet! Since I know Im probably gonna be induced at 38 weeks and have her early anyway I think I might just skip it.

Having a poo day today :( My blood sugar is playing up really badly.

I had two pieces of wholemeal toast today for breakfast and it was 7.2 afterwards compared to yesterdays breakfast which was the same and only 5.2 afterwards!?! what the hell is going on there?

it was also 7.9 after a wholemeal chicken and cucumber bap and 7.7 after a grilled chicken salad so im feeling rather sorry for myself as I'm practically starving and cant even eat anything, sugar or no sugar :'(
I've ended up at the hospital feeling ill twice in the last few weeks both times they found +2 keytones in my water which indicated i wasnt eating enough and was basically exhausted but then i get told i cant eat anything. 

Really want this baby out soon! I've also spent the last two days in a state of nervous panic constantly waiting for her every movement. I'm so scared I'm going to lose her to stillbirth because of the Gestational Diabetes and what they said about her cord. :( 

sorry to sound depressey! hope you ladies are all having good days for me too :hugs:

I'll get some snaps of my house once im moved in tomorrow for you all to have a nosey at :)

xxx


----------



## Snoozie

Emzy, with my DD I slowely lost my plug over a few weeks but when induced I had a blood streaked show and that's when I went. :) Exciting stuff!


Gorgeous bumps girl!!!!!

All is well here, I had my 32 week scan and baby is as she should be, head down, growing well (not too well ;P) and they estimate that she's about 3lb12oz at 32 weeks. My consultant was a bit rubbish today but I won't have to see her again until full term with the aim to be inducing me at 41 weeks. Seems all a bit too real now lol.
I am so tired but I'm not sleeping well, how's everyone else doing. I feel like my body is resting but my brain won't relax. Hormones lol.

Big hugs to all the Sept stars.xxx


----------



## Jozie

im due september too :O


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies, chatterboxes today!! Sorry I can't do any personals as I'm far too tired!

Had full day antenatal class today, was pretty good, felt like I was pretty clued up on everything that was mentioned, probably a lot through this website to be honest! One thing I learned that I hadn't realised is that if you want delayed cord clamping (which me and DH definately want) it meams you can't have the injection to deliver the placenta....I had presumed you still could, but no apparently if you have the injection they clamp it immediately, so looks like if all goes according to plan I'll be delivering the placenta naturally!!!

Also got a physio class on Tuesday about the SPD thing.... and DH has told his mum that we are not going to Minehead, and they were a lot more understanding, think it was mainly disapointment to be honest before...

ANyway, hope everyone is well. night all!! x


----------



## jenos

hi everyone one hope u r all well. i finished work this morning and looking forward to the rest but felt really sad in a way that i won't be back till next year (must be the hormones). saw the mw yesterday who said the she feels that i will most probably deliver early so now i better make sure that i finish packing my bag as i'm bound to get caught out and not be ready


----------



## Blob

Louise DO NOT let them tell you that its not true!! You can have the injection after the cord has stopped pulsating :thumbup: Question your MW about it...i'm getting that for a homebirth. Last time i struggled with my placenta as it got stuck was a bit nasty so i'm quite keen on the injection but its totally possible to do both :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Jenos why did your MW think that?? :thumbup: Hope baby does come a few weeks early for you though :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Jozie said:


> im due september too :O

Hi hun!! When are you due and do you know the sex?


----------



## Charlii Lou

Ohh im not on here i dont think haha:haha::wacko:

Im due september 11th with a little boy :flower:


----------



## NurseKel

Hey ladies! Just checking in. I keep up with my reading on here but can't remember from one page to the next who is doing what. I had an appt yesterday and although I am still having contractions I have not dilated any further so we are good so far. I had my scan at 30 weeks and all was well except I apparently am having a very large headed child! His head is measuring 2 weeks ahead of his body. I told DH we are changing his name to Stewie Griffin! LMAO I am just really praying his head stops growing and allows his body to catch up. I believe he weighed 3lbs at 30 weeks so I guess that's okay...????


----------



## Carley22

NurseKel a friend of mine was told all through her pregnancy that her baby had a large head.... he came out completely normal size..... this was only a few weeks ago. Hopefully there is no need for you to worry. xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Awww thank you so much honey! I hope so. They have got me so worried that I'm already envisioning C sections and all. It's horrible. My DH has a son that has a very large head even now (he's almost 5) so I am thinking possible genetics although my hubby's head was not big as a baby. All I know is that I want a nice, routine vaginal delivery and now I am all in a panic. My doctor has said we will rescan in a month to see how things are progressing so.....


----------



## aob1013

Oh my giddy aunt can someone please make this torture END!!!!!!!!


----------



## NurseKel

I feel you honey! I asked my OB on Thursday if she could just get him out already. Of course she said NO. I tried explaining to her that I am just so absolutely miserable that I don't know what to do anymore. I just feel like no one listens. I mean, it's not my first pregnancy so it's not like I haven't been down this road but this time has just been awful!


----------



## Sarahkka

Evening girls!
:happydance: 
It's the start of a long weekend and I am so glad!
I'm getting to that place where I have to really flog myself to keep focused at work. If I didn't, I would probably be staring into space for hours. And I have to put my feet up at work to drain the cankles, which makes sitting at my desk very awkward!

Baby is going to kick and squirm 24/7 for the rest of this pregnancy. I can tell it's not going to get better. :nope: He is a wiggle worm, just like his brother, but maybe even a little worse. The movement is good, but a little rest here and there would be nice, baby?

Sigh.

Came home to a beautiful dinner: steak, salad and baked potato. I married good 'un, let me tell you! :)
Only thing is, after eating that excellent meal, I promptly got terrible indigestion and am just sort of rolling around groaning and moaning.
Blergh.

Bloodwork for me tomorrow, then chores. Hopefully fun chores, though. Some are just errands, but I have a fancy to go browse at the knitting shop and maybe head back to pick up more clothes for Simon and maybe even some cupcakes for mama.
What do you think, girls? Is half a dozen cupcakes a week excessive? That's not even one a day, after all. :angelnot: I think I'm being a model of moderation!

Bekklez - hang in there, she'll be fine! Just be sure not to overdo it with the moving in to the new house.

And there goes the rest of the personals I was going to do.
Damn it anyway! I want my wonderful brain back! :hissy:


----------



## genies girl

okay i need to moan, i know we all in the same boat , i am sooo tired because i just cant get back to sleep when im up on so many loo visits ! my feet and hands have swollen right up again and i have a pain at the very lower point of my back .
My morning sickness has started to come back and it makes my vision go blury because of it.
I just want to cry!
There i just had to get my moan out sorry girls x


----------



## lilbumpblue

Awww Geniesgirl you poor thing...i cant begin to imagine carrying twins, one of my staff has just discovered she is expecting twins too :)! x

I have started with the strange dreams now, but i wont go into how Andy Sugden was sat peeping through a loft door that isnt actually where it was in the dream holding a shotgun!?! Had lower back cramps in the night, not really bad but i knew the were there iykwim! 

Bekklez im with you on the stillbirth fear hun...please tell us its normal ladies!?!?! xx

Well off to get road tax and blankets & sheets today! :) ...the joys!! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Genies girl you have every right to moan. I'm finding it hard now and I only have the one, even if he is enormous! 

I can't wait to finish work.. it's such a struggle. Yesterday I had a woman screaming at me because she was unhappy that other people hadn't done stuff. Aggghhh!!! It may have been her 'time of the month' which she explained later, but bloody hell I am over 35 weeks pregnant and full of hormones!!! Back off lady!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Morning all....
It does seem that some of you ladies might get to meet your bubbas soon, and I must say I am a little jealous! I think my little man is very comfy in my tummy even though I am not...I have had no BH or pains or anything. I think this :baby: is in for the long haul! :winkwink:

I must say that this week I feel like a whale and it wasn't helped yesterday by the girl who stated that 'you look ready to pop'!...well thanks for that!

I thought I would share a pic from last night at 35+3 with my massive belly :haha: :


I am feeling so tired and ready to have this baby. I want my body back. xx

OMG....I am on the last box......Yay!! xx Well, as I am an imposter 'September Star', bubba is due in 1 month today! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

AAgghhh last box! That'll be me in 2 days!!!!


----------



## Boony

morning everyone! 

I cant remember who it was that was asking about cellular blankets but babies r us have them buy one get one half price at the minute but i dont remember if they had them for cots I think they did though! 

I'm taking my little boy to a carnival today and to visit his nana and grandad he loves going to see them so will be a good day for him. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x


----------



## Blob

Gorgeous bump :thumbup:

Genies girl :hugs: It must be twice as bad...but twice as much reward in the end :yipee:

I'm ready to meet this baby, but i like the last part of pregnancy most of all :D


----------



## Asher

Morning!

Teeny you look fab! Lovely undies too!! I can't seriously believe your little man is due in exactly one month! Scary stuff eh?

Genies I can't even imagine how much harder it is carrying two babies around! But also I can't imagine giving birth to two babies and having them in your life! How fab! 

My goodness I am feeling so much better already today than I did yesterday. I felt awful last night, as though I had been zapped of any bit of energy I had left. The meal last night for MIL's 60th was fine but I'm glad it's over and done with! Apart from Archie's swimming lesson this morning I haven't got any big plans, which is lovely. Tomorrow will be a busy day, but I'll deal with that tomorrow!!

34 weeks today! Another milestone! So this week I can wash all the baby clothes and pack a baby bag woo hoo!!!! 

Hope everyone has a happy healthy day today! :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Morning all!!

We were home by 10.30pm, its was utter poo!!! Don't know why I bothered!! I was so ready for my bed, my back was kiling sitting in the most uncomfortable chairs and the marquee was roasting!!! I slept like a log and feel so refreshed!!! Now going to do some ironing!!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

elmaxie said:


> and I was a hairy monster with clawy feet:dohh:
> 
> Emma.xx

Lol ! xx



MamaBird said:


> Ann: You are the 3rd person to say that after seeing the photo!? I guess so!??? I haven't noticed because I have been carrying low the whole pregnancy.

I was going to say you looked lower too, it's a good sized bump, and i agree it has always looked lovely!:hugs:



Krakir said:


> and yes protein in the morning makes ALL the difference to me in the morning, if i don't eat enough protein before work, i get heart palpitations, hot flashes, the shakes, even vision spots and come close to vomiting or passing out, it can be pretty scary. I always have a stash of peanuts or cheese around work now, just in case.:thumbup:

:dohh: never thought of peanuts, did used to have pnut butter on toast now have an egg, but could nibble on peanuts, will give it a go xx:hugs:




opticalillus5 said:


> Lovely bump pics ladies! I daren't take a naked one... I'm just toooo paranoid. I need to play the game a little more cos i'm not being fair :blush:
> 
> I must too, but i am rubbish with the camera! xx
> 
> 
> On a separate note, I was in macdonalds, and I noticed that there was a guy in there who kept looking over at me. Well, i completely forgot that I was pregnant, and thought 'hell yeah, i've still got it... looking good today missy'. Then I remembered that i'm the size of a house :dohh:
> 
> Lol this is the sort of thing i would do!! I got whistled in my last pregnancy (kind of yuck!) had a building site full watch me walk by yesterday but like you say i was just thinking, sod off i am flippin huge!
> 
> I'm with all you ladies who are in the night-time pee club. It's so annoying isn't it?!
> 
> YES! :hugs:
> 
> :flower:





Bekklez said:


> Having a poo day today :( My blood sugar is playing up really badly.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Really want this baby out soon! I've also spent the last two days in a state of nervous panic constantly waiting for her every movement. I'm so scared I'm going to lose her to stillbirth because of the Gestational Diabetes and what they said about her cord. :(
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'll get some snaps of my house once im moved in tomorrow for you all to have a nosey at :)
> 
> Cant wait xx
> 
> xxx




Louise3512uk said:


> One thing I learned that I hadn't realised is that if you want delayed cord clamping (which me and DH definately want) it meams you can't have the injection to deliver the placenta....I had presumed you still could, but no apparently if you have the injection they clamp it immediately, so looks like if all goes according to plan I'll be delivering the placenta naturally!!!
> x

Don't know if its different in different authorities but i requested the cord stop pumping with dd and was stlll able to have the jab to deliver the placenta, and have not been told its any different now? 
Get it checked with the actual midwifes in the unit you will deliver, call for a chat, the hospital are not always clued up on stuff unless they are actually at the doing end of things! :hugs:



genies girl said:


> okay i need to moan, i know we all in the same boat , i am sooo tired because i just cant get back to sleep when im up on so many loo visits ! my feet and hands have swollen right up again and i have a pain at the very lower point of my back .
> My morning sickness has started to come back and it makes my vision go blury because of it.
> I just want to cry!
> There i just had to get my moan out sorry girls x

Moan away, I just can't imagine having 2 in there, i am stressing enough about the 1!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:



lilbumpblue said:


> Bekklez im with you on the stillbirth fear hun...please tell us its normal ladies!?!?! xx

Totally normal, try not to stress :hugs:



Well sick again today, never mind, not long to go! 

Getting plenty of kicks and wriggles, poor baby gets woken up in the night when i go for a pee, dh came to bed late and woke baby then too!

dd's nagging to do arty stuff today, which means...MESS! 

Dh ordered a carpet cleaner yesterday, we borrow mil's but i really would like to do it reguarlly so it stays clean, i was looking at them but they are too much, so dh was looking and found one half price at £60 and was thinking about it, so i said i would go £30 each to make it easier, ha, it means i get my carpet cleaner for £30, when i wanted one anyway! 
I have decided this is a good plan, to hint, than let him think it was his idea!

Time to go now, not much going on today, just cleaning carpets when we pick it up! Hoping weather improves as i have loads of washing!

Have a great day all xxxx:hugs:


----------



## drea2904

Morning:( Another awful night here and Im a grumpy mumma. 2 nights of hardly any sleep makes Andrea unhappy! I am so so tired but just cannot sleep no matter what I try, I eventually got to sleep at about 6 after my last toilet break then Mason came in at 7 and I just brought him in beside me....the wee darling fell asleep till 8.30, did I? NO, I was awake that whole time trying to get to sleep while in pain and feeling sick. this is not good!

Sorry girls, just gotta rant to somebody and Mason just aint cutting it with the sympathy.....lol.xx


----------



## babythinkpink

drea2904 said:


> Morning:( Another awful night here and Im a grumpy mumma. 2 nights of hardly any sleep makes Andrea unhappy! I am so so tired but just cannot sleep no matter what I try, I eventually got to sleep at about 6 after my last toilet break then Mason came in at 7 and I just brought him in beside me....the wee darling fell asleep till 8.30, did I? NO, I was awake that whole time trying to get to sleep while in pain and feeling sick. this is not good!
> 
> Sorry girls, just gotta rant to somebody and Mason just aint cutting it with the sympathy.....lol.xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: you have my sympathy hun xxx


----------



## xcited4mybump

hello everyone:flower:

it's been so long since i posted here:blush:i'm a lurker more than anything lol,i never know what to say so i read more than write............

well as some of you may know i've been having extra scans to keep check on a amniotic band that they saw at my dating scan and my 20wk scan,well i had a scan at 24/28 and 32wks and i have another at 36wks and so far they haven't seen any sign of the band:happydance: i am sooooo relieved and feel so happy after every scan!fx that nasty band has gone away for good!

i've been having lodes of braxton hicks,wow they're quite uncomfortable but managable,i expect like everyone else i get them when i'm on the go!it's a pity labour didn't feel like braxton hicks:dohh:btw while i'm on the subject of labour,i'm keeping my fx for a waterbirth,i've been really interested in these even before i was pregnant...always said if i had another i would love to have it in the water:hugs:although can't guarantee the birthing pool will be available,fx though.

please to say also that after waiting 13 weeks i finally picked up my icandy peach pram and extras yesterday,i couldn't wait to get it home and set it up,i was like a big kid....mind you so was oh lol:haha:and the kids loved it.i got it in the tomato colour,love love love it............can't wait to use it now!

take care xx


----------



## jollygood000

Hey, I am expecting a little girl on 20th September, can I be added???? xxx


----------



## kittykitty

Afternoon ladies :)


----------



## Pinky1974

Bekklez I'm really scared about this too. My readings are really mad too. Sometimes exactly the same food can have completely different readings. My breakfast one was still 7.something even though I took the insulin. I'm scared of going Hypo too now. It's one worry after an other. I hope I can talk them into inducing me at 38 weeks...


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hello Girls!

How are we all today? I'm ok, had a better sleep than usual last night and a nice lie in. Just wanted to pop on with a bit of a selfish post and say happy 36 weeks to me, apaton and blob! Where is apaton? Haven't seen her in ages... hope she is ok. And wooooooooo last box!! How exciting!

xx


----------



## LittleAurora

just a quicky from me...

35 weeks

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0012-3.jpg


----------



## kittykitty

I am struggling today, since typing my post I still haven't found the effort to move off the sofa. My head is hurting, feeling swollen, feeling dizzy and just lethargic. 

Don't know what's up? :(


----------



## MamaBird

Morning Ladies!

So much I wanted to say and yet againI can't remember half of it! lol

Asher: Happy 34 weeks hun!!

Teeny and Little A: Fab bumps! And I agree, Teeny those underwear are fab. I wish I still fit into something even a little sexy. lol

Emzy: Happy 36 weeks!!! One week until term!! 

Now I am drawing a blank! lol Have a good day ladies!

xo


----------



## genies girl

Asher- happy 34 weeks to you
Thinkpink- Sorry to hear your being sick you have my sympathys it is the worst!
Drea- i hope you get some sleep soon
Xcited-I love the i candy peach really lovelly, i have the i candy pear 
Emzy-Happy 36 weeks
Kitty- stay on the sofa you obviously need too 

Thanks for all the good wishes im resting this afternoon before going off to stay at my friends its her birthday but she wants no fuss so we going to watch films and get take away.
I feel ashamed for my moaning i know how lucky i am to have two babies after we waited so long for them and they came naturally where so many people arnt that lucky .
im going to try to paint my toes to distract attention from my hideous feet, x


----------



## Cafferine

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs163.snc4/37481_465035456272_590661272_6476522_2123748_n.jpg

Here is my naked bump picture, I look massive! :shrug:


----------



## Fish&Chips

LOL!!!!! Love your bump Cafferine!

:hi: jollygood000! xx


----------



## kittykitty

genies girl said:


> Kitty- stay on the sofa you obviously need too

I have done exactly that and managed to get a power nap. Feeling much better and even managed to get dressed :)

Hope you have a good time with your friends. And it honestly wont be long until your LO's are here, even if it still feels ages away. x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Little A, Lovely bump! So neat x

Happy 34 weeks Asher!!

Cafferine LOL I laughed so hard at the face on your bump! Lovely bump though!

Here is my 36 week bump :baby:
 



Attached Files:







36 weeks.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Blob

Wow gorgeous bumps everyone :wohoo:


----------



## Sarahkka

Beautiful bumps!
I'm off for some shopping, then a 90 minute prenatal massage. Hurrah!


----------



## jenos

Blob said:


> Jenos why did your MW think that?? :thumbup: Hope baby does come a few weeks early for you though :)

hi i think its cos he's quite big now and in the right position and almost engaged the problem is its got my hopes up now and i'll most probably go over and i'll be really disappointed the thought of waiting an extra 2 weeks will drive me crazy i just want to meet my little man and get my body back everything is just such hard work now


----------



## babythinkpink

Emzy, lovely pic, just scary when you say, 36 weeks!!! OMG! have been looking from the word go and thinking not many more bump pics to compare b4 we are showing off our babies:happydance:

Not sure what has got into him but hubby is getting in the washing, having cleaned the kitchen, and bought me a glass of iced peach barley! 

I am going to bed, sooooooooooo tired i cant even think straight! 

Back tomorrow, :hugs: xx


----------



## Asher

Fab bump pics ladies! Cafferine yours cracked me up with the face on it! Fab! Emzy, you always look so lovely in your pics, I can't seriously believe you're 36 weeks! 

I'm feeling all fed up again tonight. Reckon it must just be all the hormones a-mingling and gearing up for everything to come! I am sat here almost crying at this stupid programme with John Barrowman on BBC1. Terrible!!


----------



## elmaxie

Hello!

Yes two nights in a row!!:happydance:

First off lovely bumps ladies! All looking gorgeous!
Loving the underwear too and the drawn on face...fantastic!

Bekklez I think its the wholemeal thats increasing your sugars...did you get to speak to a dietician as I was so shocked at the levels of sugar in some breads and foods...they should be able to guide you in the right direction and you certainly shouldnt be going hungry!:hugs:
I was given a row last time as I craved fruit and ate too much. I dont think I will ever be told that again in my life!:haha:
That said my diabetic doc shocked me as with Nathan my bloods got worse near the end and this time they have been fine...almost like I am not suffering with diabetes (not that I have said this all along!) as I had a indian takeaway with my mum a week back and the next morning (after having 500mg of metaformin after the curry as I would every evening meal) my sugar wa 4.6...i mean what?? And how??:shrug: Considering some nights if I have pasta bake its up at 6.1....if I eat alot:blush:

Oh and i cant remember who it was that was saying but we dont get "estimate" birth weights here either. But with Nathan they had him well over 10lbs and I would need a section blah blah and he was 8lb 11.5oz and I pushed him out no bother. I also measured a good few cm bump wise ahead.
I am measuring the same this time round and at my midwife last Tuesday she measured bump to be 40! Hmmm I say you wont know how big baby is until they are here and dont be put off/terrified by the mw and docs....I know easier said than done.

My mum has just made my OH fit the car seat into her car as she is going to watch Nathan when I go into labour and she is obsessed that I will "go" any minute....knowing my luck I will be left to go into labour naturally due to my bloods being fine and go overdue:dohh:

Well I am off to catch up on a few threads then head to my bed...am shattered.

hope your all doing well.

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Asher

Yippee Emma good to see you two nights in a row! I love it when the internet actually works! Sounds like you're doing well!


----------



## rockyraccoon

Hi, I'm new here. My baby is due September 4th. I was just wondering when I should pack my hospital bag. Has anyone already packed theirs?


----------



## lilbumpblue

rockyraccoon said:


> Hi, I'm new here. My baby is due September 4th. I was just wondering when I should pack my hospital bag. Has anyone already packed theirs?

Hi & welcome... iv started to get thing to go in mine but i think im disorganised lol x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi rockyraccoon. I have started putting everything together and keep thinking of other things I need to get. It's not finished but it's getting there. x


----------



## Asher

Hi and welcome Racoon! I am the same as Lilbump and Fishy. I am going to pack baby's bag this week now I have hit the 34 week mark.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi rockyraccoon!

I have mine and baby's bags all done now, finished packing this week x


----------



## becs0375

Evening!!!

Gorgeous bumps ladies xxx

Had a lovey day, took Murphy for a walk and had lunch at the pub! Then we went to the cinema to see Karate Kid with my nephew!! Took Muprhy for another walk had a shower and now chilling!! I think Hope has had a growth spurt the past 2 days, she feels massive!!! Can't wait to see her on Monday!!! Think an early night is in order as we are off out early in the morning!!


----------



## rockyraccoon

Hi everyone! :)

I don't know if I want to pack the bag at 35 weeks, because I feel like I'll be staring at it for 5 weeks haha. But I do have an ultrasound on Tuesday, maybe they'll induce me! I want to see him sooner than later. His kicks hurt a lot!


----------



## Fish&Chips

There's a lot of us feeling like that now. It's blimen hard work when they are so big! I had a scan at 32 weeks and his head and tummy were measuring 5 weeks ahead so I'm thinking he could be early so am getting my bag ready just incase. My main problem is though is choosing what to pack as my going home outfit as all my loose, comfy close I want to still wear.


----------



## rockyraccoon

I would like to bring my pre-baby skinnies as my going home jeans, but I'm pretty sure that's a lost cause since I've gained 35 pounds... in my face, hips and butt. I never knew pregnancy wreaked so much havoc on a woman's body!


----------



## Asher

I think we are definitely all getting ready to be done with being pregnant although we know it's best for our little ones to have a bit more time in there yet! It's hard work!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Tell me about it.. I thought only my tummy would be pregnant but it's my whole blimen body!! lol!


----------



## rockyraccoon

I can't wait to have some definition in my face. I look like a pregnant chipmunk. Something else I found odd, I have experienced no Braxton Hicks at all! Is that normal?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I think there are quite a few ladies that haven't experienced BH. I have had some pretty painful ones though. x


----------



## Asher

Fish&Chips said:


> I think there are quite a few ladies that haven't experienced BH. I have had some pretty painful ones though. x

Definitely. I never had them first time round, but they were worse last time and are building nicely now! :flower:


----------



## rockyraccoon

Oh that stinks, at least you get to feel something going on though. I have kidney stones, so I guess I kinda know what contractions feel like. The nurses said kidney stone pain was comparable to child birth haha


----------



## lilbumpblue

Fish&Chips said:


> Tell me about it.. I thought only my tummy would be pregnant but it's my whole blimen body!! lol!

Blimey that made me giggle!!! x


----------



## kittykitty

Can I just say ladies that it is guaranteed that I will meet my little boy by the end of next month. :D can't believe it is august!!


----------



## xprincessx

omg cant believe our babies are now due next month!! getting so near woop x


----------



## kittykitty

Just wish it was the 1st Sept not Aug right now. I know bump will be a pain like his father so although I only have 5 1/2 weeks left I think I will end up going 2 weeks overdue :(


----------



## Sarahkka

Hello hello!
I wish they had a purring cat smilie because that is exactly what I feel like after that massage. Puurrrrrrrrr.
I am most definitely making that a biweekly occurance! Everything feels better! Everything! My pelvis, my feet, my shoulders - I am one relaxed mama!
And I bought cupcakes. Which I shared with my husband. So that's three cupcakes carefully rationed out over the next week. Not too naughty - just enough. :)

A word of advice on the post birth body - very few of us are able to put on pre-preg clothes after delivery. It's brutal, but expect to wear the maternity clothes for a few more weeks. :( You will definitely need something like that to come home in, even if you didn't gain much besides the bump. It takes a while for that belly to shrink back.

I bought Simon a very cute little rabbit today. A bit that I'm putting away for bday/xmas (Simon is a December babe). It's little clothes match the print on his favourite baby blanket.
Here's a link. Too cute!
https://www.zutano.com/pages/plushtoys/hip-hoppy.php
And this is the print on the bunny's pants and hat - the one that matches his blanket:
https://www.comfykid.com/ZutanoElephantParade.htm

I am a serious sucker for cute animal prints. :nope:

Hope everyone had a good day! :)


----------



## elmaxie

Morning!

Thought I would come on as I have been up since 4am with stomache cramps like period cramps and feeling sooo crappy.
Luckily (being sarcastic lol) my wee boy can obviously sense this and decided 5am was good to wake up, be knackered and refuse to go back to sleep!
Luckily OH has got up with him.

Just laying here thinking is this the start or a warning?? 
With Nathan I was woken at 04:30am with regular cramping every 15 mins and had him the next day....I had eaten mince and tatties the night before but made the mince waaay too strong and funnily enough we had mince and tatties last night for dinner!!
Part of me hopes it's the start but the cramps are not regular by any means, plus am only 35 weeks...still a bit early.

Gonna try and sleep and see what happens.

Oh and my OH just thinks I feel ill and have a sore tummy...lol bless he just didn't understand when I said I gad stomache pains on and off.

Later ladies.

Emma.xx


----------



## Blob

Emma OMG that would be freaking amazing!! Start off August with a :baby: coming!! 

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK cannot believe i'm due this month :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
8th of September they will induce me if i go over :shock: 

Come on little baby i was you to be born in 2 weeks please :cloud9:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Morning all! 

OH MY GOD ITS AUGUST WOOOOOOO!!! And I'm 35 weeks today.. blimey it's going to be happening before we know it!

We're going camping today for 3 nights... but it's only about 5 miles from home so if I get too uncomfortable I'll be coming home to sleep.... sounds like my kind of camping!


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

I'm back from holiday. We had a lovely time and I didn't want to come home. I'm sorry there are too many pages for me to catch up on. I hope I haven't missed out on anything important? I'm finding that punches and kicks are starting to hurt now, especially as the baby has taken to punching low down on left of my bump over and over again. I think I might get some Arnica tablets.

We collected the pram while we were on holiday :happydance: it's all feeling very real now. I'm glad I can now say that I am "due next month" whenever I'm asked :happydance:

x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

So selfish but...I am due THIS month!! :happydance:
Only because I am the last day of August (they did once say 2nd Sept) so only a slight imposter!!
Hopefully he'll be here in two weeks and that would suit me fine...wishful thinking!!!

Hope everyone is well. xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Teeny I'm in the same boat as you, I can now say due THIS MONTH!!!!! woohoo! Very selfish of us imposters I agree lol I was originally 2nd Sept too. Wonder if our babies will be on time and youngest in the school year, or late and the eldest? 

Emma its funny you say that about cramping, I was awake with cramps in the night too! They've gone now though. I have to say I was thinking is this a bad tummy or something else...? It's so exciting that we will all be meeting our babies soon!! 

Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Teeny I'm in the same boat as you, I can now say due THIS MONTH!!!!! woohoo! Very selfish of us imposters I agree lol I was originally 2nd Sept too. Wonder if our babies will be on time and youngest in the school year, or late and the eldest? 

Emma its funny you say that about cramping, I was awake with cramps in the night too! They've gone now though. I have to say I was thinking is this a bad tummy or something else...? It's so exciting that we will all be meeting our babies soon!! 

Xx


----------



## Blob

I would like this baby to turn up at 38 weeks :rofl: But not so likely to happen :dohh:

I was 3rd of September before...


----------



## elmaxie

Hey!

Well after all that discomfort and cramping, the feeling crappy and vomiting it all stopped about 12. In some ways I am glad as am just over 35 weeks but I am at the stage too where I want it to be over now.

Really knackered too because I barely slept and OH has been a bit knobby as he is working 14:30 til 10pm and has a lift share so when I asked if he had contacted the guy to say he would make his own way to work I got the reply of "no...why would I?". 
Seriously? Has this mans brains been replaced by fluff??

So then we had a huge stupid row basically saying I was wanting him to call in sick...no I just want to know if I needed him he would be able to get home by his car and not have to catch a train then bus!
Honestly I wonder about him sometimes!

It's getting exciting now we are all in the final home stretch and some of us might meet bubba THIS month!!

Xxxx


----------



## Sarahkka

Morning!
Looks like our holiday weekend is going to be a wet one. Woke up to rain and a forecast that said it won't clear up until Tuesday.
Bah!
Oh well, indoor fun for us then, I guess!
Simon let me sleep in until after 8 this morning shock:) and is now sitting on my lap eating cereal and trying to help me type. :)

I think it's going to be a house chore day. It needs to get done, though.
Have great Sundays everyone! :)


----------



## babythinkpink

Sarahkka said:


> A word of advice on the post birth body - very few of us are able to put on pre-preg clothes after delivery. It's brutal, but expect to wear the maternity clothes for a few more weeks. :( You will definitely need something like that to come home in, even if you didn't gain much besides the bump. It takes a while for that belly to shrink back.

Just wanted to second this! Because of the bump you kind of miss the rest, and think it is all baby! 
I find breast feeding just kick starts the body back into shape, but even so it take a few months, my target is 4 months.
Another one to be aware of is the belly post baby, you get like a tear drop shaped sack left, and it is a bit upsetting, but it does go, honestly! 
My last baby i didn't even look as if i had had her for about 2 weeks, I was gutted that i had not even lost my tummy a bit! It was because it was my 4th and i anticipate my 5th to be worse! :dohh:
Its all worth it though:baby:

I have hardly had any bh, i get the odd good one, but not like i have had them previously.
I am getting this stitch like pain in the bottom to the left of my bump, it comes when i am not even doing anything, and takes ages to ease off, not sure what it is, just muscular i hope.

Dh at it again, i went food shopping, he did the washing up and mowed the lawn, who is this imposter? Not that i am moaning, i like this new man i have!:happydance:
He said i need to pack my bag soon, I didn't know men were even aware of these things! 
I will be putting my comfy velvety bottoms and a maternity top in, and a zipped hoody, and that is what i will come home in. 
I have long and short sleeved vests for lo, and still to pick an outfit, but i have a cute wrap for the car seat to put baby in

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...-Accessories/Car-Seat-Cosy-Wrap-Bear-(0069364)

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...at-Accessories/Car-Seat-Cosy-Wrap-Bee(0069362)

It is like this but a different one, just so not to give away if its pink or a bee or ladybug! 

Anyway time to go and start cleaning the lounge carpet, sort the washing and I think the girls want to do painting or go in the paddling pool.

Happy milestones to those who have one, I am 33 weeks today, i feel well behind everyone but still i am due next month now which sounds good:thumbup:

Back later, hope to catch up better with everyone, i have read through but can't remember everything! 

:hugs: :baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## kittykitty

Advise please ladies, my bump has been laying in the same position for the past few weeks (head down, back to my stomach I think and bum sticking out below my ribs). I keep getting this really sore build up of pressure under my right rib, always the same place and lasts for maybe 30 mins to an hour. It takes my breath away its so painful.

Are you experiencing build up of pains like this and can I do anything about it. I trying to prod him slowly and gently to get him to move but it never works :(


----------



## Sarahkka

kitty - try spending 10 minutes or so on all fours. Apparently this opens up space for the baby and can solve all sorts of miserable positioning problems.


----------



## genies girl

hi all
i have been very crampy and bump has been very tight today it seems to have a mind of its own.

i have midwife tommorow i wonder if i get my 5th different midwife?

Im in the middle of cooking garlic chicken but i think i may get dh to take over as im sleepy :)


----------



## kittykitty

Sarah, thanks for that, it has eased for the moment but if it comes back I will do that.

Genies Girl - OH taking over the cooking sounds like a great idea to me :)


----------



## rockyraccoon

I definitely can't count on OH to do any cooking. If I did I'd be having boiled rice every meal. He's cooking challenged.


----------



## Boony

my husband is great at cooking he's been doing it most nights recently bless him although tonight were both tired so we've thrown some pizzas in the oven lol


----------



## Sarahkka

Happy 33 weeks, babythinkpink!
I'm three days behind you!
Then it's just four more weeks until we're "in season" for birthin'! :)
Of course, this naughty little plumpster that I'm carrying will probably go until 42 weeks and put me in the October group, but a girl can dream!
And right now, I'm saying "He's due next month!" to everyone and REALLY enjoying the sound of that! :)


----------



## kittykitty

Boony said:


> my husband is great at cooking he's been doing it most nights recently bless him although tonight were both tired so we've thrown some pizzas in the oven lol

My hubby is great as well, usually cooks me tea when he is home.

Just had a call from him though to say he is off for a pub tea (I have given him a weekend pass to spend some time with his friends up country). Damn I am jealous :(


----------



## SisterRose

Just dropping in, will catch up properly another time. Only another month now! woohoo. If they induce me at 38 dead on though and give me a csection(baby is footling breech at the moment, they wont try to turn her) then she'll be born 31st August so I just might be having a baby this month! :O!

Enjoying living in my own house, me and OH just had tea now Im off to walk for 30 mins to try and bring down this pesky blood sugar that's ever increasing! :dohh:

Another scan tomorrow! hope im not in for another half week this time.


----------



## genies girl

well the chicken was lovely but i fell asleep and didnt tell him the timings for all the veg so it was interesting, the man can re wire your house but struggles with a roast parsnip :)


----------



## elmaxie

Evening!:flower:

Yup 3 times in one day:wacko:

I cant believe I am on again...this is VERY RARE!

Genies are you being induced or having a section?? If so have they told you when yet? (sorry if I have missed this anywhere!) I cant imagine what carrying two wee babys about must be like I get sore and tired with just the one:dohh:

Yeah I lived in my mat jeans/trousers for a while after the birth...it was good having the big elastic waist bands when I was breast feeding so my jiggly belly wasnt on show for all.:blush: I cant even describe my tummy after the birth otehr than I had been deflated and it was wrinkly and jiggly but I am strange and used to entertain myself at times with it...that and I have to inject myself with clexane so having saggy tum was a bonus!

Its maybe a little foot jabbing into your ribs?:shrug: I agree get on all fours and see if it helps baby move a bit? Nothing worse than being uncomfortable!

Off to see if I can find gossip:haha:

Emma.xx


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Genies girl 

My DH has put the dinner on so i'm happy but he does tend to like doing all the roast type dinners and i get the normal ones :lol: 
Tabs is sitting eating bacon and egg for dinner :haha: bit late but never mind...


----------



## Blob

I pretty much went back to my normal clothes straight away but i found them so uncomfy after months of big clothes :haha: I tended to wear joggers ALL the time i was so lazy.


----------



## LittleAurora

OK TMI warning!!

My downstairs is quite swollen :( Its not sore, not thrush, only slight increase in discharge but nothing smelly or off colour. Is any one experiencing the same thing?


----------



## elmaxie

LittleAurora said:


> OK TMI warning!!
> 
> My downstairs is quite swollen :( Its not sore, not thrush, only slight increase in discharge but nothing smelly or off colour. Is any one experiencing the same thing?

Yup....well mine is "puffy" looking and just feels bigger:blush:

I read somewhere it was the increased blood flow to that area that causes it:shrug:

Emma.xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

elmaxie said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> OK TMI warning!!
> 
> My downstairs is quite swollen :( Its not sore, not thrush, only slight increase in discharge but nothing smelly or off colour. Is any one experiencing the same thing?
> 
> Yup....well mine is "puffy" looking and just feels bigger:blush:
> 
> I read somewhere it was the increased blood flow to that area that causes it:shrug:
> 
> Emma.xxClick to expand...

:blush: Same here :blush: x

Anyone else feeling extremely tired and run down today?? Just watching labour & delivery on discovery and a womans grandmother has just got to see her first great grandchild...just bought it all too me that my Nana & Grandad who reared me never got the chance to see my LO!!! I know they will we there in spirit thou! :cry: xx


----------



## LittleAurora

I have been shattered!! I get up from a bad nights sleep, eat breakfast and have a nap on the sofa. Do some house work maybe go out and could sleep again in the afternoon!! lol


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Little A, Not sure what that could be? Nothing 'warning' or suggesting anything nasty. Not had any problems with the lady bits, had a very event free pregnancy, would like to add, 'so far' just in case!!

Kitty, I had that pain a few days ago for a few days but it eased and have not had it back, perhaps just baby re jiggling, but i felt really crammed in and my ribs were sore, think it was a bottom pushing up but perhaps baby has dropped and eased it for now? It could even be some sort of indigestion?

Sarahkka, Thank you, I am hoping for an on time baby, will start the baby eviction plan at about 37 weeks, which basically is sex and bouncing on my gym ball, and no not at the same time! :hugs:

Can't remember anything else, getting early night again, hoping for more sleep, getting about an hour at a time with the cushion, i need to fold a normal pillow because it doesn't work just one pillow, and it is not easy to turn over but better, less pain, not all together gone but better! 

Bye all, back tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## Blob

Pretty sure thats just the pressure from babies head Little A :shrug:


----------



## LittleAurora

I have never experienced it before. In fact this pregnancy is so different I am even doubting that I was ever pregnant twice before!!!! lol


----------



## becs0375

Evening all!!!

I have read back as far as when I was last on and have forgotten everything!!

I have sore lady bits today but then again we had sex last night!!!

I have been getting quite bad period pains today, my back is sore and bump just feels generally heavy!! Might be due to the fact that we have been out this morning walking, must of walked about 3 miles, gonna get bouncing on my gym ball in a bit!! Got to be up early in the morning as we have growth scan at 9am!! Lovely rush hour traffic at the hospital!!

Hope we are all ok xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

LittleAurora said:


> I have never experienced it before. In fact this pregnancy is so different I am even doubting that I was ever pregnant twice before!!!! lol

I feel the same, except it was 4 times b4!:haha: Have been sicker than sick with the others, 2 boys, 2 girls, all awful pregnancies, was expecting the worst and to be laid up for months and feeling like crap, but not actually too bad, when i am bad it is like i was every single day, this is not so bad at all, everything is different, keep wondering why!



becs0375 said:


> I have sore lady bits today but then again we had sex last night!!!

Sex? what is that?!!:haha:
Hope your felling better soon, not overdoing it are you? :hugs:

Really am going to bed now, shower first then lovely early night:sleep:

:hugs:xx


----------



## genies girl

Elmaxie, i have no idea what they are doing with me :) nothing much has been mentioned and ive been trying to go with the flow but i have consultant on tuesday and if both babies are still breech then, its c section id like to have a date to work too if not then it will be by induction by 38 weeks they dont let twins go over that. 

Becs good luck at your growth scan!


----------



## MrsJ08

Bekks - why won't they try to turn your baby? My baby was breech at the last scan (bum down) they said they wouldn't be concerned unless it's still breech at my 36wk scan. There has been some definite movement over the past week but I haven't got a clue what is where - I just can't work it out. I'm seeing the Consultant MW tomorrow about using the birth centre so I might ask her to have a feel. I haven't discussed the breech issue with anyone but the sonographer yet, but I was planning on refusing a C-Section unless I go into labour and the baby hasn't turned. I want to give the baby the best chance of turning on it's own. Does anyone know how long I can refuse for or at what point they will try and scaremonger me into a planned c-section?

I've got sore lady bits too & they are quite puffy. I am feeling a lot of pressure especially when I do my pelvic floor exercises. I can assure you it isn't sex related, I haven't had sex for so long I'm not sure I can remember how to do it. I'm looking forward to reminding myself after the baby is born :rofl: I'm going to try and use the perineal gel tonight for the first time (not quite sure I'm going to be able to do it without help). I've got my RLT tablets and I'm going to start taking them tomorrow. Is anyone else taking the tablets yet and if so, at what dose?

Just wanted to ask about swollen feet? I know Limpets & F&C have been suffering too. I'm finding my right foot is much worse and it is swelling a lot around the ankle. I'm doing all the recommended things - elevating it etc but it feels really tender where it is swollen. I've been feeling a bit paranoid but as my hands and face aren't swollen I'm assuming it's purely swollen feet and not a sign of anything else?

x


----------



## LuciLu88

Hello! Hope all you ladies are keeping well :flower:

I haven't been on here in so long as been so busy but could you please change my due date to 18th September and we are team pink :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Emma and Emzy, I have been getting cramps for a while now. They went away the last few days but have come back again, probably as I have been quite active.

Also I THINK I lost some of my plug today. It was kinda snot/creamy like. Sorry if this is TMI but it was glistening on the tissue and then when I checked the loo there was a big blob of it.. no blood though. Do you reckon that could be my plug? I've never had anything like it before.

Thanks ladies for the heads up about post birth bellies. I'm dreading it but at least it'll be easier than lugging this big bump around with me!!

My dh is also a great cook. I am so glad he's able to sort out our dinners etc as I'm just so tired now. I did cook a big portion of mince yesterday as we are starting to cook extra big dinners and then freezing the left overs for after the birth.

lilbumpblue, I would have loved for my grandparents to have met my LO. Unfortunately they both passed away about 5 years ago. I actually dreamt I say them yesterday and it made me so sad when I realised it was just a dream. My other grandmother also passed away but she at least met my sister's LO. My other grandad is a legend so he should see my little boy!

Becs sex at the moment is the last thing on my mind. I was really up for it not so long ago but I just feel too 'full' now iykwim?!


----------



## Asher

Evening everyone!! 

Becs!! You made me laugh out loud with your flippant "but then again we had sex last night"!!! Ha ha!! My hubby said to me last night that he remembers when we used to have sex. He's cheeky cos we actually have still been up to it a couple of times a week most weeks, it's just now I feel very unsexy and not wanting to be up to much business!! 

We've been out for MILs proper 60th birthday meal this afternoon/evening, and it was absolutely gorgeous. Best meal I've had in ages, and nice and relaxing too. Tomorrow, DH is off work and we are taking the boys to see Toy Story 3 in the morning and then to Pizza Hut for buffet lunch! yum!

I think I have been hormonal today. Lots of quite painful BHs, and tingly boobs when the BHs are at their peak. Think my body is beginning it's eviction process!!

Hope you are all okay this evening. xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey Ladies,

Well, I've had a pretty nice day today. Went to the park with DD, OH n dog this morning, then grabbed a cooked chicken from Tesco on the way home for a Sunday dinner. I know, it's the lazy option, but they taste soooo damn good! Pigged myself out, then we all watched princess and the frog cabbaged on the setee. It made me cry... again. 
Then a wander down to the horse for an hour or so... Bless OH doing all my poo-picking for me! DD even took her plastic spade and 'helped' him.. it was so sweet! Must say I'm really glad they did it though; I'm struggling a little with it. It's not the shoveling, but pushing the wheelbarrow to the muck heap that's the problem. Thankfully you go down the hill with the full barrow, then back up with the empty one, but it's still tough! I've found that my thighs ache really badly when I walk too much - as if i've been doing squats or something. Must be the extra weight or something. 

I must say, I haven't had any Braxton Hicks, but I dunno if I got them with DD. Maybe I have and I just don't know what they feel like, so don't know they are 'them', if you get me. 

Cafferine - I LOVE that bump pic. DD saw it, and drew a face on mine lol (but it looked awful so i didn't take a pic :blush: I have LOADS of stretchmarks and a zillion moles, and a dark patch around my bellybutton cos it's an inny that's had fake tan in it lol :blush:). Everyone else is looking fab on their bump pics too :thumbup: 

I agree with the 'what is sex?' thing too... I think we've done it about 2 times in third tri! Poor OH.. he's mucking out for me and everything. Bless... I DO feel really bad about it, but I'm just sooooo not in the mood... I feel HUGE, stretch-marked, cellulite ridden and mostly absolutely knackered. Plus, it takes me about an hour to get comfy as I feel like the baby starts just under my boobs. And that's just sitting on the setee... God knows how long it'd take to get in a good position for sex! nope, the only thing getting anywhere near me in bed atm is my dreamgenii!


----------



## Jellycat

Evening Ladies

My lady bits havent changed, slightly swollen but nothing major

DH cooked Sheperds pie tonight.... he's been in the kitchen washing up as he goes along too !! I must admit his cooking is way superior to mine :blush:

Went and visited our local hospital today was pleasantly surprised, unfortunatly couldn't see the birthing pool as it was being used. It was nice to meet up with some of the antenatal girls. Passed couple of weeks DH and I have decided that if available we would like to use the birthing pool... anything to help with the birth 

I have a craving today for peaches... just cant get enough of them nom nom

I've resided to the fact that it's going to take me 9 months to get my belly sorted after the birth... including following weight watchers :-(

Bekkelez - Glad you've settled in quickly to your new home !!


----------



## Jellycat

Also I know this is a stupid question but how do you know when baby is having hiccups? Last night for 5 minutes I kept getting movement every couple of seconds or so, almost like a pulse... could this of been hiccups?


----------



## lilbumpblue

Jellycat said:


> Also I know this is a stupid question but how do you know when baby is having hiccups? Last night for 5 minutes I kept getting movement every couple of seconds or so, almost like a pulse... could this of been hiccups?

Sounds like hiccups to me! First time he got them i felt quite sorry for my LO cos i bet he wondered what the heck was going on! Bless x


----------



## Blob

Sounds like hiccups to me too :thumbup:

F&C thats not really what my plug was like with Tabs but then mine all came at once so who knows...also i was in labour at the time :dohh:

DH is banned from touching me if we :sex: the contractions start up again...he says its sods law that the first time we DTD baby will come :rofl: he said thats what happened when we were trying for a baby its sods law will happen like that again. :lol: Well i hope it does even if he doesnt :haha:


----------



## NurseKel

Well, I know there is definitely no sex in our house. We haven't DTD in so long I forgot what it is! DH has been a trooper though. I am just terrified that if we even try the contractions will go in full force. I have told him when we reach the safe point (around 35-36 weeks) I will be all over him trying to induce labor! LOL We booked our anniversary bed and breakfast trip yesterday and we both can't wait. Our trip will arrive right at the time we will be off our six week restriction following the birth. Wahoo!!!


----------



## rockyraccoon

I can't even imagine having sex at this point. I'm huge and just feel really heavy you know? I find very little sexy about that.


----------



## elmaxie

F&C when I was in labour with Nathan I had what was like the start of a period like discharge (SORRY IF YOUR EATING BREAKFAST!) and it turned light pink and the mw said that was my plug...but others describe it as globby/snot etc so who knows it could be starting to come away:shrug:

Sex?? Whats that??:haha: My poor OH has maybe had some sex 2 or 3 times since Christmas as I just honesty cannot be bothered with it...poor guy:blush:
But last pregnancy the poor man was chased for about 7 months for sex...how different each pregnancy is. That and I treasure my sleep these days:dohh:

Well today is my first day of 2 weeks annual leave before my mat leave starts:happydance:
my little boy is at the childminders as we are keeping him in his routine so every Monday/Thursday I am child free until new baby arrives then he gets time with his friends and I can spend time with baby...or thats the theory!
Just feels strange sitting here with my cup of tea not being harrassed by him want a shot on the laptop or the fact I should be at work!!

Gonna head back to bed for a nap soon...but of course I ordered something online last week which was dispatched Thurs/Fri and OH ordered a little chair off mothercare on Sat so I bet I just get comfy and off to sleep when the postie will arrive and bing bong my bell then rattle my door:growlmad:

Hope your all good this damp Monday morning!

Emma.xx


----------



## SisterRose

Mrsj08- They havent said outright they won't turn the baby yet, but they wrote in my scan notes "Breech - Footling" which I googled when I got home and it turns out that's the worst position she could possibly be in from what I've read, her feet are dangling right down in my pelvis instead of just bum down, legs up and I've read most consultants or doctors won't try to turn footling breech babies because of risk of cord prolapse, the discomfort and distress to baby, but I'll be discussing it more today at my appointment to see what they say!

You're all lucky! my OH can only make a piece of toast so it's either I cook or we starve.

Scan later today, feel really ill this last few days. Feel sick, headachey all of the time and now I've noticed this last few days my arms and shoulders have started aching randomly out of nowhere. Gonna mention it today because now I'm paranoid something isn't quite right. :dohh:


----------



## Blob

Emma thats what we've done also...Tabs goes to her grans on a tuesday and friday afternoon :) Though TBH i would quite like some full days off just now i'm goosed entertaining her :haha:

F&C I hope it is Labour starting for you :thumbup: We need some more babies born!! August now have over 30 :wohoo: I now want to meet this baby...seeing the hospital photos i can so clearly remember with Tabs just makes me exited. 1 week 4 days and counting :rofl:


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning all, 

Got to laugh at the sex comments, we have not dtd since last year:haha: 
Got to be a record but dh was the same last pregnancy, I was a woman possessed last time and we argued about it but this time i couldn't be less bothered!
I think the only reason sex worked to induce last time was because it was that rare! I will be asking nicely this time, hope he will conform!

Bekklez, My hubby doesn't cook either, not sure how he managed b4 i came along, but then he has gained weight! 
He does clean up though, a recent thing but credit where its due! 
Not heard of footling breech, must be uncomfortable having feet down in your pelvis? Hope you find out a bit more about what they have to do :hugs:

Emma, hope you have a nice relaxing, peaceful day! :hugs:

Jellycat, I may ring the hospital and ask a few questions, I gave birth there 2 and a half years ago so not been asked if i want to look round, but i fancy a refresher, and to know if they have a pool on offer. 

Asher, Sounds like something is going on! Just one more week to cook perhaps? :hugs:

Had a panic on last night about birth, I try and rationalise the fact that it takes 9 months to cook this baby and only a few hours to get him/her out, and that it is all worth it! 
I was hoping i could work on relaxation more, last time i was fine and used lots of relaxation and focused on a picture in the room, it helped lots but i hope to do more this time.
Anyway I suppose we are all thinking more about birth now and its natural to have a bit of a panic on if its 1st 2nd or whatever baby! 
I vary between looking forward to birth and total panic!

Going now, packed more of my bags last night, need a few more bits and pieces, mainly toiletries for me, I hope to only be in a short while and so won't need much, i will just make sure dh knows where to get things if i need them, want to pack minimal if i can.

Back later, Happy Monday everyone! :hugs:xx


----------



## elmaxie

Ouch footling breech sounds uncomfortable! Hoping baby will turn or get bum down and feet up....but I guess having a solid head in your ribs can't be enjoyable either?!

Blob he is only away until 13:30 at the minderd but when I worked my mum or dad picked him up and watched him. So my mum is taking him out and so will my dad occassionslly too to give me peace lol....love him really but he is being such hard work and now realises I can't get off the floor easily to catch him so runs off mid nappy change laughing!

I just had a thought. I wonder if any of our stars will have a cool birthday date of 08/09/10....me personally I don't want to see Sept lol but hey!!

Xx


----------



## SisterRose

Babythinkpink - Funnily it's not really uncomfortable! this baby is so quiet I hardly feel her kicking at all, she just rolls and moves over, it actually worries me sometimes! I sat thinking for a while last night and decided I'm worried she's got her foot/feet trapped down there and there might not be enough room for her to bring them back up now everything is tighter and she might be uncomfortable and cant move to kick :shrug:

Hope you have fun finishing packing and you've clamed down a bit about the labour. You're right, it'll be sooooo worth it :)


----------



## SisterRose

Babythinkpink - Funnily it's not really uncomfortable! this baby is so quiet I hardly feel her kicking at all, she just rolls and moves over, it actually worries me sometimes! I sat thinking for a while last night and decided I'm worried she's got her foot/feet trapped down there and there might not be enough room for her to bring them back up now everything is tighter and she might be uncomfortable and cant move to kick :shrug:

Hope you have fun finishing packing and you've clamed down a bit about the labour. You're right, it'll be sooooo worth it :)


----------



## lilbumpblue

elmaxie said:


> ....love him really but he is being such hard work and now realises I can't get off the floor easily to catch him so runs off mid nappy change laughing!

:haha: bless his little cotton socks lol! Sorry hun but that made me giggle...cheeky lil tinker!! x



elmaxie said:


> I just had a thought. I wonder if any of our stars will have a cool birthday date of 08/09/10....me personally I don't want to see Sept lol but hey!!

I said this from day one...i so want this date of birth for my little man!!!! :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Morning girls!

Sex?! What is this?! lol I realised the other day that we have actually only had sex twice in our new house... and we moved in in February!! My poor husband. He hasn't moaned about it or anything, but he must be gagging lol I just don't feel like it at all, especially now! There is no chance with my big bump and sore hips!!

Emma hope you're enjoying your time off! Hope the postie doesn't wake you up, very annoying lol

Bekklez hope your appointment goes well!

Babythinkpink, I was totally panicking about the birth a couple of weeks ago, but I feel fine about it again now. I think you're right, it's natural that we will start to worry about it the closer it gets!

I had a much better sleep last night, but woke up with a headache and mild period pains again this morning. It feels like it does the day you come on your period, that heavy, niggly, crampy feeling, do you know what I mean? 

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Sorry for tmi again, but just had another jelly like blob in my underwear! A bit smaller this time, maybe the size of a 10p. Maybe bits of my plug are coming away slowly? Or maybe it's just weird discharge?! x


----------



## Cafferine

Do you not get horny? I still have sex, I do feel ugly and fat and huge but my OH tells me I look amazing and knows how to turn me on :haha: So sex is still on the cards right now a good few times a week but don't know how I will feel i na few more weeks.


----------



## becs0375

Been for growth scan this morning, Hope is perfect and weighs about 6lb!! She has long legs!! Seen the consultant who said he wishes all the women he sees had such an easy stress free healthy pregnancy!! My BP hasn't changed since my 8 week mw appointment!! So I am really really pleased!! He doesn't want to see me again, only seen him twice, he couldn't understand why I had been referred, only reason was my BMI being a little over!! So I am quite happy for her to come early now!!


----------



## Mrs_N

woohoo, think we have finally sorted out our dodgy internet connection! 
we'd been managing on wireless but have now moved the whole computer desk into the other room so that we have a wired connection and it is sooooo muhc better :thumbup: 
apparently dh has been telling me we should do this since we moved in over a year ago, but I don't recall him saying that lol! 

Anyway, feeling a bit knackered today after all the furniture moving. Not that I even really lifted anything, just supervised, but of course it was a good excuse to tidy & sort lots of stuff! Now I have a room full of crap that I don't know what to do with - can't even see the floor :rofl: 

Waiting for the carpet men to arrive to fit the new carpet in our spare room - they said late morning, well it's definately that! 

Sex? Yeah, can't really remember what that's like! We have a few times over the last few months, but it's rare. I just don't feel like it. Poor dh. I tell myself I'll make it up to him once baby is born, but to be honest, I'll probably be even more tired!


----------



## Mrs_N

emzy that sounds like it could be bits of your plug, it doesn't necessarily all come away at once.

becs yay for your good appointment!


----------



## Sarahkka

Good (very early) morning, everyone!
Enjoying a delightful dose of pregnancy insomnia after tending to Simon at 4:30 am.
I am so glad it's the long weekend and I don't have to go to work. I might actually need a nap today.
Meanwhile, it's not even quarter past five and I'm already drinking :coffee: and have had breakfast. :dohh:

I'm not at all scared about the birth. I had a pretty great experience delivering Simon. It was just getting into labour that sucked (induction). I'm bracing myself for the same sort of thing this time around, but because I have a much better idea of what to expect, I'm really not too fussed. I know it could very possibly be completely different this time around, but really, there is so little you can do about it, then you're in the middle of it, then it's over, you know? 
What I am scared of is how I am going to cope with a newborn and a toddler. Simon was really pushing my buttons yesterday and I felt my fuse getting shorter and shorter. I hate raising my voice with him and when I get tired, I hear myself getting sharper and sharper and I just cringe. I'm really worried that I am going to be too strict with him, too hard on him when the new baby gets here because I will be so tired and hormonal. I'm already feeling anxious and guilty about that and it hasn't even happened yet! :(
Self-awareness and as much support as possible is the best remedy for that, I guess.

Another cool, rainy day here (as far as I can tell - it's still dark out! :)), so I may take Simon to the Zoo. He loves chilling out in his stroller, and I think lots of gentle walking are just what the doctor ordered for me.


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi everyone, hope we all had a good weekend? 
Well i did go camping in the end, managed ok & was glad i went as it was really fun! Being pregnant i got pampered by soo many people there (offering chairs, food & drinks lol). Even managed not to have to dash across the campsite in my all in one (basically a giant baby gro :haha:) until 6am. The only downside is my feet are now double the size they have ever been & i have swollen hands too :nope: gonna pop into the midwife clinic later as i have tested my uring this morning & my protein levels are off the scale & i have +1 ketones & i raging headache - hopefully they will have settled by then & it's just an effect of reduced fluid over the weekend.

I went for the baby swing & glad i did, it looks brilliant & even DH loves it! I have decided to leave it out in the living room now as it doesn't seem worth putting it away :thumbup:.

Jellycat - yes it is the Mamas and Papas swing, it's sooo sweet!

Well i'm caught up to page 165 but need to go see the midwife before she starts clinic, i'll catch up on the rest later. :hugs: to all those struggling - last hurdle hunnies & we'll all be there soon (i hope). Back soon xxx


----------



## becs0375

Glad you had a good time Limpets and glad you got the swing!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

limpetsmum said:


> Hi everyone, hope we all had a good weekend?
> Well i did go camping in the end, managed ok & was glad i went as it was really fun! Being pregnant i got pampered by soo many people there (offering chairs, food & drinks lol). Even managed not to have to dash across the campsite in my all in one (basically a giant baby gro :haha:) until 6am. The only downside is my feet are now double the size they have ever been & i have swollen hands too :nope: gonna pop into the midwife clinic later as i have tested my uring this morning & my protein levels are off the scale & i have +1 ketones & i raging headache - hopefully they will have settled by then & it's just an effect of reduced fluid over the weekend.
> 
> I went for the baby swing & glad i did, it looks brilliant & even DH loves it! I have decided to leave it out in the living room now as it doesn't seem worth putting it away :thumbup:.
> 
> Jellycat - yes it is the Mamas and Papas swing, it's sooo sweet!
> 
> Well i'm caught up to page 165 but need to go see the midwife before she starts clinic, i'll catch up on the rest later. :hugs: to all those struggling - last hurdle hunnies & we'll all be there soon (i hope). Back soon xxx


Think you mean 265 hun u'll be at it all week if you start at 165!! teehee x


----------



## genies girl

Jelly cat- im obsessed with peaches too and its unusual as i usually dont do fruit!

Elmaxie- your doing the right thing keeping the routine for your little one

Bekklez- hope your scan goes well

Becs- great news about your scan 6lb is a great weight.

I had midwife this morning, yet another different one ive never seen the same one twice, all the usual tests are fine, she said she thinks they bith are still breech which i agree with, we discussed my lower back pain and ahe told me to not wear flip flops but they are all i can fit on my feet :)
She went through my notes and we discussed my downs risk again i said we were happy to be reasured by the scans and are far less worried but she ummmed and ahhhed so much that it has made me worry again.


----------



## rockyraccoon

I don't get horny at all! No way. I can imagine OH and I getting hot and bothered and then a heavy duty case of heartburn hit me. No thank you haha.

It's so strange to be this close. We have everything set up for him, but he's not here. It feels like I'm waiting around for my life to change.


----------



## Sarahkka

Okay, this isn't good.
I went back to bed and did fall asleep for another two hours - bliss!
But Simon is being a beastly boy this morning - throwing food, slamming cupboards on me while I'm getting things out, pulling down all the clean laundry off the drying rack. I haven't stopped shouting at him since he got up and I feel awful about that.
I've already been in tears twice this morning.
I worked so hard yesterday. I cannot finish this long weekend with my house torn apart and every bit of work I did undone again. I will fucking lose it if that happens. I feel like I am losing it right now.
He's just a little boy. He's only 19 months. I have no idea how much he understands me or not. I think he gets what I'm telling him, but then he looks me right in the eye and defies me, over and over again. Does he understand what I'm saying at all? If I knew that he didn't, it would be easier to let it go and just get on with it. I think he does understand, though, and he's testing me. 
I am so totally fucked if this is his new normal behaviour and I've got a newborn, to boot. I will need medication to get through it. I know I will.
I put him in his crib to have a time out and am hoping that works for me, too.

:cry:

I HATE being like this with him. I absolutely hate it.


----------



## drea2904

Hey guys just a quickie, just been feeling poo for days:( Sorry no personals just hope you are all doing ok, hopefully 2moro ill feel better if i get a sleep and then ill have a proper catch up with you all;).xx


----------



## becs0375

Sarah, poor you. Hopefully he is just having an off day for you xx 

Drea, hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Blob

Awww i hate that :nope: I was saying the same thing today i hate being so exhausted and ratty with DD :cry: I shout at her then wonder if i would if i wasnt pregnant and then i feel really guilty :nope:

COME on somebody have a baby soon!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry Sarah I don't have any experience that I can help you with. I know that my sister actually found it easier once the baby was out as she had more energy and could get about more. Hope that helps. :hugs:

Emzy you sound like me. I'm getting period cramps and think I lost some or all of my plug yesterday morning. My NCT lady suggested that I focus on keeping the baby in for a few more weeks to to leave work early and just rest. The trouble is I walk to work and back after commuting in to London each day and walking is a good way to bring on contractions so not ideal really. What has your MW said? x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh and I've also moved up to my last box!! Whoo hoo!


----------



## Blob

I was thinking of getting a turkey baster to give to my OH today... :rofl:


----------



## babythinkpink

Sarahkka said:


> :cry:
> 
> I HATE being like this with him. I absolutely hate it.

Totally normal, please don't beat yourself up about it. You are bound to feel like this when it is so hard to get anything done, i cleaned the carpet in the lounge yesterday, came back in the room to put the mat down and dd had put coco pops bar mess in the middle of the room! I nearly blew my top, but they really don't get it!
I find screaming and shouting so fruitless, you have to try and ignore the defiant stuff and reward the things you want him to do, and now is a great time to do it.
You may need some time out space for him, I had a travel cot up for my ds and if i went out the room to do anything he went in there so he couldn't do anything to himself or anything else, (he was diagnosed with ADHD at 6 so it explained lots as he was a pain in the bum as a toddler, and i was pregnant with dd, i ran after him many a time, falling flat on my bump once, they really do try the patience of a saint sometimes!) 
At his age just say Mummy doesn't like that and sit him up out the way somewhere or give him something to distract him, you do right putting him for a nap and getting time out, it is the best thing you can do :hugs:



drea2904 said:


> Hey guys just a quickie, just been feeling poo for days:( Sorry no personals just hope you are all doing ok, hopefully 2moro ill feel better if i get a sleep and then ill have a proper catch up with you all;).xx

Hope you feel better soon :hugs::hugs:


Don't I get horny...NO! Ha ha, i was very frustrated last time, but my hormones are totally mucked up, I keep telling dh to brace himself for October when i will want sex! I have a higher sex drive than him anyway but I know it will be back with vengance, poor dh its one extreme to another, we were trying for 9 months for this baby, i think he felt he did his bit then!:haha:

Limpets, glad you had a great time camping, sounds lovely! :hugs:

Well had an ok day, bought all my breakfast back, but felt all morning i would, once that was done, and i had a nice shower (blast stress incontinence!) and have done washing, a roast is in the oven, the girls have done making and painting, my ds has not had his medication today so has been hard work but we are all agreed on early nights tonight so no repeat of that I hope.
dd has sat in her tub of warm water to clean up from painting so she wont need a bath tonight! (i have a washing tub she has got into the habit of getting into, first time i gave it to her to clean the paint stuff up but she stripped off and got in, so now i wash the paint stuff up and she just gets into the tub on the patio!)
Not done as much as i wanted but house still fairly tidy so not too bothered really, will think about cleaning hall carpet tomorrow instead of today.

Anyway best check on food, back later or tomorrow, feel like we are all sitting round waiting for a baby now, wondering who will be next! :shrug:

:hugs: :baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Think Tabs would do the same


----------



## MamaBird

Cafferine said:


> Do you not get horny? I still have sex, I do feel ugly and fat and huge but my OH tells me I look amazing and knows how to turn me on :haha: So sex is still on the cards right now a good few times a week but don't know how I will feel i na few more weeks.

Cafferine: so happy you said this!! I was starting to feel like I had 3 heads or something! :haha: DH and I also still have sex, I guess about once a week. Yesterday was actually the first time I felt kinda uncomfortable and really heavy. :haha: So, not sure how I will feel for this last month, but happy I'm not the only one still being active in that department. lol!

I find it so exciting that some of our girls are getting cramps and period pain and that a lot of us have lost part of our plugs! I did a few weeks back, but nothing else happened. I know it can reform, but hopefully that isn't the case from here on out! 

xo


----------



## Emzywemzy

Fish&Chips said:


> Sorry Sarah I don't have any experience that I can help you with. I know that my sister actually found it easier once the baby was out as she had more energy and could get about more. Hope that helps. :hugs:
> 
> Emzy you sound like me. I'm getting period cramps and think I lost some or all of my plug yesterday morning. My NCT lady suggested that I focus on keeping the baby in for a few more weeks to to leave work early and just rest. The trouble is I walk to work and back after commuting in to London each day and walking is a good way to bring on contractions so not ideal really. What has your MW said? x

I haven't actually seen my midwife since I've lost the bits of plug and got the cramps and I haven't rung her. Matt said I should ring her, but I said I would leave it and would ring her if the cramps got very painful, as they aren't at the moment they are just a niggle really. I think it's just our bodies getting ready! I don't know how you do it though Fishy, still commuting to and from London. I know how hard that is (I've commuted to and from Manchester and London is even worse than that lol). When are you finishing work? Maybe you could consider finishing slightly earlier and having a rest? I know there is no way I could be working at the moment!!

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Emzy. I'm thinking of maybe finishing on Thursday instead. I need to get the handover out the way first. x


----------



## elmaxie

Awww Sarah:hugs:

I think it must be an age thing?? Like he is testing you to see how far he can go and push you. Dont feel bad:hugs:
Nathan has been testing me alot lately to the point I made my hubby take time off work to help me as I am just so tired and obviously finding it hard to move about after him....which Nathan finds funny and runs away laughing!
But I find myself having days when I just feel like I cant do anything but he is there behind me destroying it or he stands doing something naughty and will not take a telling and as you say looks you in the eye as if to say what are you going to do if I dont stop.:growlmad:

Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day and he will be a lovely little boy and help you loads!

:hugs:

Sounds like we have a few plug loosers....so maybe a few little stars will be appearing soon?!

I am having my raspberry leaf tea now...more as I heard it tones the uterus and can help with contractions and pushing etc etc.... I dont mind the tea much.

My mum has had her preminition of babies due date and says she keeps seeing the 21st!
With Nathan she had a vivid dream about a baby being on her rug and asking what he was doing there and he replied he came out as it was Friday! There were only 2 Fridays before I was due to be induced and he came out on Friday 24th April!!! SO she better be right!:haha:

Just so long as its after a week today I dont really mind as I am being waxed and pampered a week today and I need/want it done this time!

Emma.xx


----------



## Mrs_N

Even without the SPD there's no way I could manage work anymore, I so admire you girls who do! I'm just so knackered all the time, just doing something simple like hanging out the washing leaves me having to rest for half an hour!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Me too Mrs N!! I get knackered just going upstairs for a wee 100 times a day lol And Fishy I think that sounds like a very good idea, get in some well deserved rest before baby arrives x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies. xx


----------



## SisterRose

Fish&Chips - Can't believe you're still working! you must be knackered. Get some rest! and congrats on moving up another box.

I can't believe we've reached the stage of losing plugs now, seems so surreal :haha:

Sarahkka - I hope your son calms down soon and you feel better :hugs:

drea2904 - Feel better soon too!

Baby is no longer footling breech today at the scan, she's now breech extended with her little feet up at her face. Hope she turns in the next 4 weeks though!

I posted some pics of my finished nursery here if anyone is interested in seeing it https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/383800-ellie-roses-nursery.html


----------



## becs0375

Hello ladies!!!

I think we are all getting fed up now!!! Feels so close yet still so far away!!! I am still in shock that Hope is estimated to be 6lbs!! Little porker!!! I have to say its only about this time I start to get tired! I am still really active in the day what with walking etc!

Lovely pics Bekks!!! Hope Ellie turns soon xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Thanks so much for the encouraging words, girls.
I know it's me, too. I'm pretty hormonal and not as patient as one needs to be with a toddler.
The day has gotten better, but every so often, he throws another tantrum over nothing or I turn around and he has found a crayon somewhere and is colouring on our couch or something. :dohh:
Praying that he mellows out a little before baby gets here. :nope:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw well rather our babies be nice and big than too small, eh Becs?! Mine was 6lb 12oz at 35+4 :wacko: Flippin eck lol

Bekkles the nursery looks sooo beautiful! Hope little Ellie turns in the next 4 weeks, get on that ball and crawling round on all fours!! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ps you picked an awesome middle name for Ellie, my name is Emma Rose lol x


----------



## SisterRose

Hehe! thanks :)

Rose is a lovely name. It's my mums and nans middle names too. Also my great nans first name, so it was a must. :D

x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Rose is my baby's middle name too! Lilia Rose :)

It seems as though we're all starting to flag a bit now! I have to admit it's all getting a bit painful and uncomfortable now... my pelvic pain is so bad I just can't seem to do anything, even moving positions on the sofa has me doubled over in pain... all centred around my pubic bone at the front, not really my hips... not sure why, I'm going to a physio class tomorrow afternoon for advice about how to manage it and hopefully I'll get an appointment from there, but I have to rely on a cancellation as the next available appointment was the 13th September and she's due to arrive on the 5th!!!

Very exciting those people losing bits of plug!! I haven't seen anything like that yet but I did have some dull aching this morning kind of like period aches, but it was constant not intermittent so more likely to be something I've eaten!! Every twinge has my DHs eyes wide and mouth open all excited though!

I ended up leaving DH and my step sons at the campsite at about midnight last night as it was far too painful! Luckily it's only about 5 miles away so it wasn't too much of an effort apart from getting off the airbed and outof the tent! TOnight I left them there at about 7.30pm but I'm still feeling so sore like I've run a marathon today! I wouldn't mind but I'm not exerting myself at all purely because I daren't, but I still get the pain! I really don't understand why this has come on so far in to the pregnancy and how it got so bad so quickly!

Anyway enough of my moaning, I really hope everyones spirits lift soon! 
Becs I'm glad your appointment went so well! My midwife estimates this little one to be 6 1/2 - 7.2 when born! Think she's going to be a little 'un although I have pain right low down in my pelvis AND high up in my ribs so I reckon she's long and skinny!!


----------



## Laura617

MamaBird said:


> Cafferine said:
> 
> 
> Do you not get horny? I still have sex, I do feel ugly and fat and huge but my OH tells me I look amazing and knows how to turn me on :haha: So sex is still on the cards right now a good few times a week but don't know how I will feel i na few more weeks.
> 
> Cafferine: so happy you said this!! I was starting to feel like I had 3 heads or something! :haha: DH and I also still have sex, I guess about once a week. Yesterday was actually the first time I felt kinda uncomfortable and really heavy. :haha: So, not sure how I will feel for this last month, but happy I'm not the only one still being active in that department. lol!
> 
> I find it so exciting that some of our girls are getting cramps and period pain and that a lot of us have lost part of our plugs! I did a few weeks back, but nothing else happened. I know it can reform, but hopefully that isn't the case from here on out!
> 
> xoClick to expand...

I have seen the sex conversations come up a lot on the forum and I have never chimed in but I gotta say good for you for still being active. I can't imagine being one of those women who don't have sex during their pregnancies (though I know there is often reason). I find myself dreading the wait after the baby comes as right now hubby and I are still a good 4 times a week at least lol so not sure how I will cope but imagine I will be tired and sore so that will be enough to make me not wanna.


----------



## Blob

Awww hope Ellie turns for you hun :flower:

I want some babies to start coming....i'm bored :haha: 
Emzy or F&C you two are SOOOOOO first...well out of the chatty september stars :lol:

I dont DTD that often :lol: poor OH i just feel so huge... DH is going to be abused soon :blush:


----------



## Mrs_N

aw wow Ellie's nursery looks fab! Here's hoping she turns!

Louise that sucks about the physio. I got seen within a week of my original referral. Talk about postcode lottery!

Need those babies to start arriving soon, or the October mummies might overtake us lol!


----------



## Louise3512uk

As far as DTD is concerned, we have only done it once since we conceived and I can't imagine doing it again other than serious eviction process!! I can't lift a foot to put pants on, never mind open my legs to accomodate DH!!!!


----------



## elmaxie

Louise3512uk said:


> I can't lift a foot to put pants on, never mind open my legs to accomodate DH!!!!

Made me laugh so much!!! I am the same re the pants....and i have to heave my ankle up to put socks on...when I have to if notits flip flops all the way!!


----------



## becs0375

Louise I hope you get some help tomorrow, last night I had to take some paracetamol as my back was so sore, it was burning!! Hows bouncing on the ball?? Seems to help me!!


----------



## rockyraccoon

Laura617 said:


> MamaBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cafferine said:
> 
> 
> Do you not get horny? I still have sex, I do feel ugly and fat and huge but my OH tells me I look amazing and knows how to turn me on :haha: So sex is still on the cards right now a good few times a week but don't know how I will feel i na few more weeks.
> 
> Cafferine: so happy you said this!! I was starting to feel like I had 3 heads or something! :haha: DH and I also still have sex, I guess about once a week. Yesterday was actually the first time I felt kinda uncomfortable and really heavy. :haha: So, not sure how I will feel for this last month, but happy I'm not the only one still being active in that department. lol!
> 
> I find it so exciting that some of our girls are getting cramps and period pain and that a lot of us have lost part of our plugs! I did a few weeks back, but nothing else happened. I know it can reform, but hopefully that isn't the case from here on out!
> 
> xoClick to expand...
> 
> I have seen the sex conversations come up a lot on the forum and I have never chimed in but I gotta say good for you for still being active. I can't imagine being one of those women who don't have sex during their pregnancies (though I know there is often reason). I find myself dreading the wait after the baby comes as right now hubby and I are still a good 4 times a week at least lol so not sure how I will cope but imagine I will be tired and sore so that will be enough to make me not wanna.Click to expand...

Good for you ladies! I definitely wish I could still get jiggy with it. My hunny is sexy boy ;) In between kidney stone pain, cramps and just feeling huge... there is absolutely no sex drive. 

I have a question for you lovely girls. Do you have a cat or cats? Hunny and I live have a dog and a cat. The dog is very submissive, loyal, laid back... but our cat is tempermental. He will be fine and happy with you one minute and then he'll spazz. I was just wondering if any of you had this problem with your cat and what you did or what you plan to do. I really hope he realizes he can't spazz with the baby here. I'm pretty worried about it.


----------



## Louise3512uk

Becs, the ball is wonderful while I'm on it, but as soon as I get off it I'm so unbelievably stiff and I can barely move for ages afterwards! I think I overdid it on the day I bought it so I'm giving it a bit of a rest for a few days!!


----------



## Jellycat

> Originally Posted by Louise3512uk
> I can't lift a foot to put pants on, never mind open my legs to accomodate DH!!!!
> 
> Made me laugh so much!!! I am the same re the pants....and i have to heave my ankle up to put socks on...when I have to if notits flip flops all the way!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:... SNAP to both !!


----------



## Jellycat

Louise are you just sitting on the ball or are you doing particular mnoevments? I picked up my sisters ball yesterday but dont quite know what to do on it :blush:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw lots of Rose's! Lilia Rose is a very pretty name too. My middle name comes from my great auntie Rosie in Canada :flower: We've picked Marie as a middle name for Holly as it's my Mum's name.

Louise I really sympathise, my hips and pelvis have felt like they are going to fall off for a few weeks now. I have my one to one physio appointment on wednesday, but strangely the pain hasn't been as bad this last few days! and LOL at being able to open your legs to dtd.... no way I'd be able to either! I can barely put my knickers on and don't even get me started on socks!!

Blob don't curse me! I'd love baby to come sooner rather than later but I'll prob end up going overdue :haha:

Jelly, at my physio they said to rotate your hips, bounce and rock back and forward. I've been doing it for 15 mins every day but like Louise I feel rather stiff after doing it! I am sure that it has been helping though seeing as the last few days have been a bit less painful 

xx


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Well everyone cursed me saying i would go first and now i'm getting NO signs at all :hissy:


----------



## Laura617

rockyraccoon said:


> Laura617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cafferine said:
> 
> 
> Do you not get horny? I still have sex, I do feel ugly and fat and huge but my OH tells me I look amazing and knows how to turn me on :haha: So sex is still on the cards right now a good few times a week but don't know how I will feel i na few more weeks.
> 
> Cafferine: so happy you said this!! I was starting to feel like I had 3 heads or something! :haha: DH and I also still have sex, I guess about once a week. Yesterday was actually the first time I felt kinda uncomfortable and really heavy. :haha: So, not sure how I will feel for this last month, but happy I'm not the only one still being active in that department. lol!
> 
> I find it so exciting that some of our girls are getting cramps and period pain and that a lot of us have lost part of our plugs! I did a few weeks back, but nothing else happened. I know it can reform, but hopefully that isn't the case from here on out!
> 
> xoClick to expand...
> 
> I have seen the sex conversations come up a lot on the forum and I have never chimed in but I gotta say good for you for still being active. I can't imagine being one of those women who don't have sex during their pregnancies (though I know there is often reason). I find myself dreading the wait after the baby comes as right now hubby and I are still a good 4 times a week at least lol so not sure how I will cope but imagine I will be tired and sore so that will be enough to make me not wanna.Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you ladies! I definitely wish I could still get jiggy with it. My hunny is sexy boy ;) In between kidney stone pain, cramps and just feeling huge... there is absolutely no sex drive.
> 
> I have a question for you lovely girls. Do you have a cat or cats? Hunny and I live have a dog and a cat. The dog is very submissive, loyal, laid back... but our cat is tempermental. He will be fine and happy with you one minute and then he'll spazz. I was just wondering if any of you had this problem with your cat and what you did or what you plan to do. I really hope he realizes he can't spazz with the baby here. I'm pretty worried about it.Click to expand...

We have a cat and he has been our baby for the past 4 years. I am already worried about how he will deal with the baby but I know animals tend to be very understanding around babies so I think its just a wait and see and of course monitor the animal around the baby. I have read its a good idea to have baby things out so animals can see them and its not such a shock when everything changes and all this knew stuff is added. If you are in the hospital and have time for someone to go to your house with something that baby has worn before baby gets home so the animals can smell it that is supposed to help them adjust too. Its just a learning process for both you guys and the pets and if all else fails just have to keep the pets away from the baby.


----------



## Laura617

*Alright ladies I have a question. I kind of over did it yesterday as we went to the state fair and walked non stop for a good 8 hours and I started getting some sharp pain in my lower abdomen, which I got the other day when walking as well, but I figured I was just putting too much strain on myself so I called it quits and sat down. Today every time I get up to walk around the pain returns. I have a doctors appointment tomorrow so will ask about it there but want to know if anyone else has had pain like this. Its kind of sharp to start then turns into a burning sensation.*


----------



## Jessica214

Hey ladies!! Haven't posed in weeks but i lerk around sometimes :)

Ive been on vacation in CA for 3 weeks still have 1 more then a 8-9hour flight back home to VA not looking forward to it!

Ive been stressing soo bad lately right when i hit 32 weeks it was like i have NOTHING done and im freaking out....especially since i wont be home until after 34 weeks and havent even started the nursery! ahhhh!!

Sorry for lack of personals......i hope everyone has a great week!! Cant wait for some of us to start popping!!! Good Luck to all the last Aug Mommies!!:flower:


----------



## Jessica214

Laura617 said:


> *Alright ladies I have a question. I kind of over did it yesterday as we went to the state fair and walked non stop for a good 8 hours and I started getting some sharp pain in my lower abdomen, which I got the other day when walking as well, but I figured I was just putting too much strain on myself so I called it quits and sat down. Today every time I get up to walk around the pain returns. I have a doctors appointment tomorrow so will ask about it there but want to know if anyone else has had pain like this. Its kind of sharp to start then turns into a burning sensation.*

I get sharp pains sometimes when im on my feet too long. feels like a side ache or something....like when you drink too much water and run? Haven't got the burning though.....good thing you have an apt 2morrow!


----------



## Blob

Laura i get that feeling i think its muscle strain, i get it sometimes at the top of my bump if i pick up heavy things etc... 

Jessica i only just started mine at 34 ish weeks and that was redecorting everything :dohh: Last time i didnt start till 38-39 weeks.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Morning ladies....
Well, 4 weeks today! Last night I had the worst pains at the top of my bump that kept coming and going...I really thought I might be going into labour!! Felt very uncomfortable at bedtime still but it has all eased this morning so no baby for me just yet!!! lol

Midwife and growth scan tomorrow so I'll ask her about the pains...FX'd it is my body gearing up for labour finally. 

Just sitting drinking my RLT , then the housework and off to the park with DS so he can play with his friends. xx


----------



## Blob

Ooooh SO hope it is your body getting ready :wohoo: thats fab!! Mine is NOT!! I'm so in for the long haul :cry:


----------



## MrsJ08

Laura - I get pains if I have done too much. i.e too much walking, moving heavy things around, carrying shopping bags etc. I find they tend to go if I sit down with my feet elevated for 30 mins or so.

Louise - I can empathise on the hip pain - I've resorted to taking paracetemol for mine as and when I need it. I also am finding it a trauma to put my knickers on. DH thinks it's hilarious :growlmad: I got my own back by insisting he apply my perineal gel for me :haha:

Rocky - I don't have a cat but I have a dog. The dog is very exciteable so we have been doing a lot of intensive training with him and also exposing him to small babies and toddlers. We took him to my Mum's last week and she commented on how much calmer he is. I know it isn't so easy as that with a cat especially as they can climb etc. I guess I would say invest in a cat net for the crib and pram just in case. Pet experts suggest you bring something that smells of the baby home for them to sniff but Caesar Milan said that as far as dog's are concerned you only let them smell it from a distance so they know it's yours, you can't let them have it because then they think whatever smells like that is theirs. We have also started setting things up around the house and leaving toys etc out so the dog gets used to it. The dog hates change and furniture being moved around. I haven't set up the pram yet but that will be the next thing as he is always a bit nervous of prams when we take him out for a walk. 

I had my appointment with the Consultant Midwife yesterday and it was a bit of a revelation. The MW actually cancelled my Consultant appointment for today (although I've never seen the actual Consultant just her registrar) because as far as she is concerned I am a normal low risk pregnancy. The MW is going to speak to the Consultant because she's not happy with the way I have been treated and thinks they should have been listening to me more and paying more attention to my normal blood pressure, GTT and urine rather than fixating on BMI and well controlled Asthma :happydance: The MW is on hol after my next scan so I am keeping that Consultant appointment but the MW made the receptionist make a note on the system to say I am to see the Consultant only. 

The MW also had a good feel of my bump, the baby is still in the breech but apparently my bump is more fluid than baby and she said she could easily have turned the baby around, she did a quarter turn just to show me. I feel much better about it now and more confident. The MW also said that the baby is in the best breech position so if they are unable to turn it they will allow me to attempt a vaginal breech delivery. I was quite surprised by this as I thought most hospital's wouldn't allow you to attempt a breech delivery now. I also addressed the issue of using the Natural Birth Unit, the MW said she would prefer me to use the Active Birth Room on the labour ward which has the same equipment. The trade off being that if I use that room instead I can get in the pool. The MW reassured me that, that room is run my the same MW staff and I won't see a doctor unless there is an emergency. I'm feeling much more relaxed about the whole thing now :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_N

Sounds like a great appointment MrsJ08 :thumbup:

ooh teeny weeny sounds like your body is preparing! :happydance: 

Laura it sounds like muscle strain, fingers crossed it eases off for you. 

We haven't started the nursery yet either, but the decorators are coming in on Monday so I think I'll feel better once that is started. Still got to order furniture though, I just can't decide what I want!

I totally did too much yesterday and was in absolute agony last night. I have strict instructions from DH to do NOTHING today!


----------



## elmaxie

Laura sounds like you over did the walking but get checked out at your appointment!

MrsJ that's great!! Bet your feeling so much better about everything now.
Did the midwife not just turn baby because they may turn back again or just as there is plenty time for baby to turn themselves??

Well I am still in bed and trying to use my I-pod so if I have random words etc I am sorry as I just am rubbish with it lol...
Just had the worst night ever!
It started with heartburn early evening and it's got worse overnight. I just couldn't get comfy in bed as my hips were aching then baby woke up and found it fun to burrow deep against my bladder (I swear I was up and down to the loo for trickles about 10 times!) then she would stick her bum up really high making the heart burn worse and me feel like I was going to be sick...which in the end I was at 6am.
What a naughty girl I have in there, she must be taking tips from her brother!

Only good side is OH is now off work for 12 days so I have lots of help and can nap when I need too...I love him so much right now (no not hormones talking lol)

tomorrow I have my last glucose test and it's just a fasting one thank goodness then I am starting on the curry, spicy noodles, pineapple and ball to get eviction underway...and obviously increase my heartburn lol

right I am away but will be back later on a real computer and I want to see lots of baby labour signs....

Emma.xx


----------



## genies girl

hi all

I have my growth scan and consultant appiontment today, looking forward to seeing how much they have grown, im hoping to see the main consultant, if babies are still breech i want to see if we can book in a c section if thats what its to be, i just feel in limbo. they are probably going to tell me its too soon to tell dont you think?


----------



## becs0375

Genies girl, good luck xx

Teeny I have those pains around my ribs, I read it was the skin stretching! It bloody kills tho!

Mrs J, so glad you had such a good appointment, sounds very positive xx

Emma, hope you get plenty of rest while OH is on leave!!

Well been out with Murphy for a 2 hour walk, he is pooped!! Its a lovely day here, gonna dust and hoover upstairs and then pack little misses bag!!! Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck genies girl, I guess it is still quite early but then again the time frames for twins are a little different

okay, I'm worrying that we haven't got many clothes for baby - we've only got a few vests and sleepsuits. I've also got 2 hats, a pair of scratch mittens, a couple pairs of socks & booties. Any other team yellows feel like they don't want to go and buy loads yet??


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mrs J that sounds like a great appointment! Laura I agree with the others that you probably just overdid it. I got told yesterday to be careful with the walking as I've been getting cramps and may have lost my plug as walking is a way to help induce labour. Make sure you take it easy hun.

x


----------



## Blob

MrsJ that sounds fab :thumbup: Think i'm more baby than anything you can feel everything on my baby even standing up :wacko: 

Genies girl i would talk to them about it anyway? I was told it was quite unusual for twins both to be in the optimum position for birth? Be good to know where you stood anyways?

Mrs N i have a MENTAL amount of clothes...i have so many up to 0-3 that i cant fit anymore in the draws :shock: Though i have to say some might be pink that were Tabs ones :blush:


----------



## Drazic<3

Mrs N we have a mental amount of clothes too, very few of which have been bought by us but she has been spoilt by others. Keep being offered more and people keep dropping off second hand clothes. Lovely, but she already has more clothes than me! 

I think my theory about her dropping was right as my FH has gone from 37 to 35 in a week, so unless she has shrunk she must be getting ready. Loads of pressure down there, but no other signs. Upped my RLT to 2 drinks and a tablet today, and starting perineum massage (had to wait due to sore foof!) today. I have a feeling the Sept babes will all be popping before me though! 

Teeny - did you want to be a text buddy as we are due on the same day? -x-


----------



## lilia

Mrs J I've got a question for you!! I've got a hyper exciteable dog aswell , just wondering how you have calmed yours down and anything you would reccomend? My dog is lovely but crazy i'm scared she will end up jumping at the moses basket or something!! xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

start training the dogs now. Train them to stay out of the living room for example, if thats the room baby's moses basket is going to be in. Bring the basket down and train the dog to stay away from it. Make sure Doggies gets lots of walks and love ad attention to settle all that extra energy, but set clear and definite boundaries. Be firm, fair and consistent. Doggie will get the picture very quickly! 

good luck!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi Ladies

Good luck Genies Girl x

Elmaxie - the midwife said it's highly likely the baby would just turn back so they would prefer just to perform the ECV once if necessary. There is still so much room in there I think her feeling was it was better to wait until the baby is bigger although she did say they would ideally want to do it before the bum get's engaged because then they would have to push the baby up and turn it rather than a straight turn.

Lilia - our dog likes to sit in the window and had got into a bad habit of barking at anyone he didn't like the look of. It started off with him barking at people approaching the house (which I didn't have a problem with) but had started to progress to him barking at anyone wearing a hat, baseball cap or sunglasses (not ideal in the summer). Our dog is a Basset so very much pack oriented and also he's all about his nose as they have a supreme sense of smell. We have a baby gate separating the kitchen from the rest of the house so every time he displayed unwanted behaviour i.e barking, jumping, stealing things etc without a word he get's taken out of he room and put behind the gate. At first he would cry or bark when he was put behind the gate but he soon learnt he wouldn't be allowed out until he was sat quietly. It took about a week of having to do it every time, (Basset's are notoriously stubborn) but now he is behaving so much better. We don't really have a problem with him jumping up at things apart from the sofa which he is allowed on anyway. We have set our crib etc up and we allowed him to have a look around it and sniff at it. Now he completely ignores it, the biggest challenge is cuddly toys as he assumes they are his. To be honest I've been really impressed with the way he has adapted. I agree with Aurora, it's just a case of being consistent and firm although I think you have to adapt depending on the breed. I grew up with GSD's and then Labrador's and I can tell you that training a Basset Hound has been an entirely different experience altogether.

Mrs N - I'm not really Team Yellow, I know what I am having now but before I knew I still bought quite a lot of neutral vests and sleepsuits in Newborn and 0-3 although I didn't spend a lot of money on the neutral sleepsuits as I thought I would be more likely to use those at night rather than during the day when I'd probably want the baby to wear more gender specific colours. I then ended up being given tons of newborn stuff (nearly all white). Of course I then decided to find out what I was having afterall so have bought some newborn but mostly 0-3. I'm fairly certain that unless I have a tiny baby I won't get through all the newborn I have but I'll just sell it or donate it to the charity shop. I've asked my family to buy the baby 3-6 months as I have only bought one 3-6 month item. My family don't know what I am having so although my Mum and Nan have bought a couple of neutral bits I think they are itching to spend when the baby is born.

I've been to Breasfeeding Class today - it was really helpful and I learnt some things I didn't already know. I got a bit irritated as there was quite a young girl there 18 ish with her friend, she turned up late, didn't contribute and was texting on her phone during the whole class. Honestly, apart from the fact that her behaviour was extremely bad mannered, why waste her time and everyone else's if she didn't want to be there?? I find it so hard not to be judgemental in that sort of situation.


----------



## janeydee

Hiii everyone, sorry i havent posted in a while.
Bought a gym ball £5 in Argos!! BARGAIN!! ive been told that the baby is in the optimum position for birth but not engaged yet. is there any point in me using it? or is it just good for exercise etc anyway?
Also were going to our 1st antenatal class tonight, has anyone else been/started them? what should we expect?


----------



## Carley22

hey ladies how are you all sorry ive been a bit quiet recently.

Daves step mum (who lives in inverness - 15 hours away lol) died last weekend and we've been having a mad time trying to get help for his dad who is now completely on his own miles asway from any family and it all seems to have fallen on daves shoulders. 

So he is going away on friday till wednesday to spend time with his dad as i cant fly because the GP wont declare me "FIT TO FLY" bless him!!! i know this sounds petty and a little selfish but im not very good on my own, the last 3 years weve only had 2 nights apart and one of them was me sat by his hospital bed for all bar 3 hours when i went home and had a nap..... and the other i had mates round. so 5 nights is going to be a real test for me lol. I know he's got to go and i support him 100%, im just a complete wuss.... not looking forward to friday 

I know there are some of you that partners are away more often than not - i really admire your independence...

i feel so bad for him though because he wants to be here supporting me but the weight of the entire family has fallen on his shoulders because his brother is stuck in Cyprus and the rest of the family have "made their excuses" as to why they cant go and support daves dad.... not on really! 

Hope everyone is ok.... and sorry again for being s quiet!!


----------



## becs0375

Carley so sorry to hear your news, its poo that no one else can be 'bothered' to go and support, you will be fine on your own xxx You have us lot for company xx

Janey, we have had ours, they are ok but tbh they don't really teach you anything unless you are a complete novice, but I have helped bring my nephew up so knew about nappies, bathing etc!! I use my gym ball and have to say its good for your back etc!!

Has anyone else worked out their tax credit entitlements online?? I have just had a look using Ian's P60 as I haven't worked or anything in 18 months, so its all off his wages! I was quite surprised, I know you get more for the first year!!


----------



## Blob

Carley :hugs: So sorry to hear that... :hugs:

I'm so slleeeeepppppppppyyyyy


----------



## Carley22

Blob said:


> Carley :hugs: So sorry to hear that... :hugs:
> 
> I'm so slleeeeepppppppppyyyyy

hmmmmm sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep :sleep:


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies,
Sorry no personals - just checking in to say hi. Got horrid back pain & tummy cramps today so not feeling so good, going to lie on the bed for a nap as i feel shattered as i didn't sleep well due to above.
Hope to feel better & catch up tomorrow
:hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## Blob

Yea i would like more sleep please :(


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Woooooooooooo hooooooooooooooo - I am now officially on maternity leave and can contribute to this thread properly and keep upto date with how everyone is doing.

We had our growth scan on Wednesday last week. Baby is head down and in a good position but is however measuring small so back we go on the 11th August to get her measured again and check she is going in the right direction. Will let you all know how I get on. Nursery is nearly finished just border and curtains to go up and were sorted. :happydance:

Am I the only one that isnt in a hurry for baby to arrive ?? Ive pretty much got everything ready apart from the washing to start (which is planned for next week) but right now I am not in a hurry for her to get here !! There is still so much that I can do whilst shes not here that I guess I am not worried to much.

Hope everyone is well. I cannot believe that either way by next month I am going to be a mummy :cloud9:


----------



## Blob

I wasnt in any hurry until TWO days ago :hissy: I was quite happy being pregnant and just enjoying my DD :cloud9: But since a friend had her baby and i see all her toddler and baby photos i just want Tabs to meet the baby :cry:


----------



## Fish&Chips

So sorry to hear about your oh's step mum. I hope his dad will be ok and it is good that he's gone to support him. I am also rubbish on my own so feel your pain but at least you know it's got to be done.

Limpetsmum hope you feel better soon.

Becs I haven't even thought about working it out. I'm pretty sure we won't get anything. Does anyone know the cut off?


----------



## _LauraK1982_

lol - Yep I guess that would make you that tiny bit more in a rush ! I am very lucky that both my sister and 2 best friends are also pregnant although I will be the 1st of the 4 of us to give birth so I bet they will all be itchy once my LO is here !


----------



## Jellycat

Mrs N, I'm the same I'm team yellow and don't want to but too much neutral clothes, I just don't find them as nice as the girl / boy clothes

Carly - sorry to hear your news :-(

Limpetsmum - hope you feel better soon

Congrats Laura on starting your Maternity Leave... 12 days to go for me!!

Well had MW this morning and was feeling really positive, BP gone done since working from home in the afternoons, FH measuring correctly at 33 weeks, took blood to retest my iron levels. Really strong heartbeat today and baby has finally turned from breech to head down........ 

well just got to work and got a phonecall from parentcraft to say that one of the partners from last weeks antenatal class has got chickenpox. If I haven't had it I need to go to the gp and be tested for immunity asap..... rang mum who cant remeber if I have had it or not. Got gp Thursday at 7.45 am fingers crossed I am immune as I'm not sure what the next step would be if i'm not. I seem to be living in my doctors surgery at the moment, this will be the 4th time in 2 weeks !!


----------



## Boony

I'm not in a hurry i move house on the 2nd september and baby cant arrive before then!!

Although i cant wait to have pics of my two boys together either but this one will have to wait a while longer yet!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Good Luck for the house move - I love moving house !! Discovering all the old stuff that has been shoved up in the loft. Its also the best time for a bootsale clearout and then you can think of ways to spend the money !! (on baby of course !!!)


----------



## Blob

Thats what i cant wait for :cloud9: To see Tabs kissing the new baby and things EEEEK!!!


----------



## genies girl

well back from my scan the babies are doing well estimated weights of 4lb 7 and 5lb 4 they have very long legs :)
My blood pressure has shot up since yesterday and they want to make sure its not the beginning of pre clampsia so they want me to go to the antenatal ward on friday for more tests.

Ill pop back with the personals x


----------



## _LauraK1982_

OT - Is there an easy way for me to see just the posts since my last post each time I check this thread ? My brain is shot to bit and I doubt I will remember what number my last post was !!


----------



## Carley22

No i dont think there is..... i wish there was it would be a lot easier!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

carley sorry to hear your news :hugs: 

genies girl those are great weights! :thumbup: sorry about the BP though, hope it comes down. 

yay for maternity leave laurak! :happydance: 

I'm not in too much of a rush for baby to arrive - we haven't started on the nurery yet!! On the other hand, I totally can't wait to meet him or her. Guess I can't have it both ways lol!


----------



## Mrs_N

_LauraK1982_ said:


> OT - Is there an easy way for me to see just the posts since my last post each time I check this thread ? My brain is shot to bit and I doubt I will remember what number my last post was !!

don't click on the thread title - there is a tiny down arrow to the left of the title, that takes you to the first new post since you last posted or read.


----------



## Boony

if you press the arrow next to the thread title it takes you to the next unread post


----------



## Carley22

Oh my god why have i not noticed this before


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Thank You !! That will save me getting cafuddled and confused :haha:


----------



## Choc1985

Jellycat regarding chicken pox they do a blood test and if ur not immune they give u a injection. However the most contagious time is a week b4 the the 1st spots appear. X x 

Hope everyones ok I'm shattered iv washed dried and ironed all my new born clothes today and started to pack my hospital bag I thoght if was about time as I'm 35 weeks lol got everything ready now

I'm shattered still not sleeping drivin me mad lol 

How r we all today ???
Xxxx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Hey everyone, well done geniesgirl fab weights!!! 

If you click the title thread it takes you to the first page and just about the opening post it says 'view first unread' click it and it will take you straight there!! x


----------



## MamaBird

Jellycat, good luck with the immunity check. This was something I was paranoid about so I had it checked before TTC. My mom didn't think I had had chickenpox as a child...turns out I did...just no rash. 

Anyway, here is a site that does a good job of explaining chickenpox and pregnancy. I read it while I was waiting for the results of my immunity test last fall. Worth the read I think. 
https://www.babycenter.ca/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/chickenpox/

xo


----------



## Jellycat

Genies - Fantastic weights ! Hope your bp goes down, try and find some 'you time ' over the next couple of days to relax... you deserve a pampering



> Thats what i cant wait for To see Tabs kissing the new baby

Blob that just made my heart melt

Thanks Choc and Mamabird - I'll go and check out the article now, I'm sure it will be fine

Just got DH to pump up my sisters ball, I dont like it my hips are too low. Thinking of ordering one on the internet now as I dint think my sisters is right. Thought I would order from birth ease so I can order my TENS machine at the same time


----------



## becs0375

Genies thats brilliant news on the weights, hope your BP comes down xx

Limpets hope you feel better soon xx

Laura, YAY for mat leave!!!

Jelly, I love my ball!!!

I have been getting quite a few period pains this evening, they are quite painful as well as her trying to stretch out in my bloody ribs!!! I had a little nap this afternoon as I felt so tired!! I am so ready for her to come early now, I want to meet her!!!


----------



## Carley22

me too i wanna cuddle my baby!!!


----------



## drea2904

Hi ladies, my dh starts new job tomorrow so ill be online more again lol, while he was off didnt want him thinking all i did was sit on here.......lol Today we had a nice family day in own and then to toy story 3, pizza hut for dinner and tonight dh cleared out 2 cupboards while i had a bath, bliss!! Im really gonna miss having him around, he helps so much with Mason while Im feeling rough or not slept, hey Ill manage, I need to!!

carley sorry about your news hon.xx

Limpetsmum, hope you feel better soon.x

genies girl thats great weights, you must be struggling! Hopefully bp is ok on friday.

yay on Mat leave laura:)

Blob Im the same, cant wait for boys to meet each other!

Ive been getting more organised now, have most things now, been a mad week of buying it all and ive loved it!! Ive to go into Neuro tomorrow to monitor pressure in brain, just to make sure pregnancy hasnt raised it ( I have a condition, its treated with meds & lumber punctures) but tbh Ive been feeling much better whilst not taking all my medication so hopefully this can continue and be head pain free!!!

i think its time for another star to be born! we are all so close now;0


----------



## becs0375

Drea, good luck for your Dh tomorrow!!!! Glad to see you online xx I agree its time for another star!!


----------



## Carley22

bring on the babies..........


----------



## opticalillus5

I've done a quick scan read since my last post, but it's sketchy at best so sorry for anything I forget to comment on! 

Firstly... a TMI comment. 'do you still get horny?'... I sooo wish I did! Last night, after reading this thread, I felt really guilty for my OH and thought i'd give it a go. I was really self-conscious, which led to me not being in the mood, which led to *ahem* technical issues :blush:, which kinda halted the entire thing, and made it a lot more difficult than ever before. I was sooo paraniod about my belly, my position, my boobs leaking (even though they haven't at all, and didn't with DD till I had her), my cellulite, stretch marks, my HIDEOUS excuse for a bikini line... :blush: you get my drift. Well, at least I tried. Poor OH. 

Bekklez - your nursery is gorgeous! Mine is coming along nicely, I've started to wash my baby bedding today. Wardrobes STILL haven't come into stock though - I'm getting impatient now as they said it'd be 2-3 weeks and it was 3 weeks yesterday. Now they're saying beginning of next week, but I want my drawers! At least the cot is up. 

I bought my RLT tablets today, but haven't started them yet... gonna ask midwife tomorrow if it's ok for me to start them. 

Mrs N - I don't want to buy too many clothes - I'm figuring that i'll get some gender coloured clothes bought for bubs once they make an appearance! I've still ended up with quite a few tho. 

Carley :hugs: sorry to hear ur having a bad time. 

Righty, I can't remember anything else, and I feel a bit pants, so i'm gonna hit the sack. My back's killing me, and my bump is really sore at the top at the front - a bit of baby is sticking out and it hurts. I've spent all day trawling the shops looking for OH and DD birthday presents, and couldn't make my mind up on any! Their bdays are 22nd (DD) and 25th (OH), so knowing my luck baby will be born on 23rd/24th, and i'll be hideously skint this time every year! 

:Flower: xxx


----------



## Blob

Genies girl AMAZING weights :wohoo:

Optical it seems there is debate on that, some of them say anytime and others say when you are term?? I started around 35 weeks... they dont start labour they are to help with 'active' labour, so its just caution on the medical behalf :thumbup:

I have sex dreams all the time :blush: I think if my OH wanted :sex: then i wouldnt?? But my OH wont touch me as it brings on REALLY strong contractions every time :dohh: so we have to wait 9 days from today as then baby will be almost 38 weeks :yipee:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girlies

Just a quicky from me, Matt took a pic of me in my underwear tonight and I was shocked at how massive my bump looks now! So I've cropped my head and orange peel thighs out of the picture and thought I'd be brave and post it on here for you to see :haha: You can see she was sticking her bum right out and making my bump look a bit pointy!! Excuse the Bridget Jones knickers and saggy boobs :haha: Seems like it's dropped a bit to me too, what do you think?

xx
 



Attached Files:







Bumpcropped.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MamaBird

Looking good Emma!!!

xo


----------



## AngelzTears

Hey girlies! Hope you're all doing well. =D

I think it's officially time that I ditch my underwire bra. It's bruised me twice now. Either I'm going to get a bigger size or just go with the cloth type. What sucks though is that I'm basically in my last month of pregnancy and my boobs are still too small to look decent in the cloth type bra. :dohh: lol

The face-bloat has started now too. I was really hoping it wouldn't happen to me. But then someone took my picture the other day and I was so shocked; my face looks like 20 times puffier than it did just a week ago. Noooooo! lol

Oh and I'm getting my strep b test done tomorrow. Wish me luck! <3


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi girls!
Just a quick post as I have masses of work to get done tonight.
Genie's girl - your babies are beautifully big! The 5 lber is bigger than my LGA son at 32 weeks! That is great! Big and healthy is exactly what to aim for, I think! :)

Limpet and all the rest of you feeling awful - :hugs: and hope you feel better soon.

Blob and other mamas expecting 2nd, 3rd, etc babies - I think I am a bit mixed on toddler meeting newborn. I think Simon will be delighted, but there is potential for upset, too. I'm just sort of bracing myself! :)

Okay, must run!


----------



## rockyraccoon

Geniesgirl, those are some great weights. 

MrsJ, I'm going to try very hard to work with our cat. I'm hoping he'll be okay and just leave the baby alone. 

Emzy, you look great. I can see the bum!

I had an ultrasound today. I saw LO's face. Huge cheeks haha. The tech said he's roughly 5 to 5.5 pounds. Is that a good size? I hope so. 

Angelz, I'm getting my Group B test done tomorrow too. So not looking forward to getting my butt swabbed!


----------



## AngelzTears

rockyraccoon said:


> Angelz, I'm getting my Group B test done tomorrow too. So not looking forward to getting my butt swabbed!

I hope you mean the front-butt, cause if they actually swab my butt-butt I'm going to start freaking out lmao :haha:


----------



## MamaBird

Actually they do both angelz...front bum and bum bum. Lol! Nothing is inserted in your bum though...from what I heard it's just a swipe across. Quick and painless...and some midwives ket you do it yourself in the bathroom. I have mine next week and she's already told me I'll do it myself.


----------



## rockyraccoon

:( I wish I could do mine myself, someone swabbing my nether bits makes me feel very uncomfortable.


----------



## becs0375

Morning ladies xx

I have been getting quite alot of pain and movement in my bump, feels like she is packing up and moving lol!!! Gonna book myself some reflexology today, I love it and its so relaxing!!! I did manage to sleep for about 3 hours solid, quite pleased with that! Don't know what I am gonna do today, guess I better go have a shower and get dressed!!


----------



## LittleAurora

hi all just a quicky from here 

Fishy... I dreamt I text you last night with a picture and the words baby girl born 8lb 2oz! and thats it!

I slept very badly last night so am taking it easy today


----------



## becs0375

Thats spooky Little A!!!


----------



## Asher

Morning ladies! Only popped on last night for a quick read but didn't have the energy to post!!So I've forgotten most of what I read already!!

LittleA that's weird about Fishy! Bekklez was in one of my dreams the other night! I think I spend too much time online.......

Emzy your bump looks fab, and yep maybe slightly lower! Yay!

Good luck to anyone with a scan and the ladies having their Group B Strep swabs. 

Genies those babes of yours have fab weights!! 

I am quite looking forward to the meeting of my older boys with the new one this time. I think it's partly because Jack, the youngest, is 3 years and 3 months already now, so that wee bit older. Also, he starts nursery school for 3 hours every day in September, so at least I know he'll be occupied and a little more tired than currently!

Had my 34 week check at the midwife yesterday. After the doc edging towards the cautious at my 32 week appointment, the MW yesterday couldn't have been any different. She was very common sense and sensible! She said that there is no way anybody can predict how soon I might go into labour, and that my instinct is probably the best thing to follow. She reckons yes, I might go at around the time I did with Jack, and then would need to go in hospital if before 37 weeks. But then she also said that she would be willing to take the chance that if I get to my next appointment with her, at 36 weeks 3 days, she would personally deliver my homebirth kit in the hope I could make another few days! All my other checks were fine anyway, baby is head down but still nice and free, she said she would expect this with it being baby number 3. BP and stuff were all fine, so it's keep calm and carry on for now!

I had a really vivid dream last night that I had the baby and it was a boy and in my dream I was gutted. It's really upset me, as I have really felt all the way along that I am happy to have another boy and now I think subconsciously maybe there's something else going on! Or maybe it's just hormones playing up!! 

Also yesterday, I was out for a walk with DH and the dogs, and I fell over really badly and hurt my leg. Ouch. I knew I was falling so I did whatever I could to not end up on my bump. I ended up on my right side but took all the weight through my right arm and knee. My leg is a real mess, I look like a 6 year old with a scabby knee and scrapes all down my shin. I was already a bit crampy and stuff, and had loads of quite painful BHs last night, and I'm sure it was all to do with anxiety. Grrrr.

Right I am going to stop whingeing now and get on with the day! Not long til the babies are in our arms and this will all be over!!!

Oooh just remembered something really nice I did yesterday too - washed all my new babygros and vests, so they are now all lovely and soft and smell gorgeous! Going to pack baby's bag today now!


----------



## BLONDIE35

Got up today and have lots of lower back ache and keep experiencing tightening of my bump. The pain comes and goes. Has anyone else experienced this? Worried that this might be early labour pains?

Thanks


----------



## Asher

Blondie you sound like me today! Could be twinges or something more, but if you're in any doubt and you don't feel right about it, give your MW or hospital a ring and go and get monitored. Let us know how you are feeling xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Ooo dear your fall sounds nasty Asher... but at least it wasn't on your bump! 

Blondie, I had really bad backache last night with a sore bump, but no tightenings. Like Asher says, might be best to get it checked. 

Blob - yeah I noticed the zillion threads on RLT... seems everyone says different stuff! I'm gonna ask midwife anyway, cos OH is a right smarty-pants and will go all told-you-so if it sets me off and I haven't o.k'd it with MW first. 

Emzy - fab bump! 

Does everyone have a butt swab??? :wacko: I didn't with DD, but I was early. Maybe MW will mention it today. 

I'm bored now. It's chucking it down outside, and DD is watching a dvd. I NEED something to occupy me until 3pm (when I go to the MW). I'm gonna google things to make I think with my DD - yet another glittery desk tidy for OH lol. And a cake :)


----------



## Blob

:hugs: Blondie i'm getting those, been in pain since yesterday and it didnt let me sleep last night :dohh: I'm really not believing that mine is labour though :nope: I just remember last time i just 'knew' :wacko:


----------



## becs0375

Blondie I have been having these too, some of which are quite painful, but I don't think its labour just her moving and shifting about!! I think you would instinctively know if it was anything else!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning,

Took a day off posting here yesterday, still popped by to check everyone was ok though!

Looking forward to dd meeting baby, she is getting exited now, she keeps rubbing my tummy and says she loves baby, she will even kiss my bump, and is so sweet. I think she will take quite well but the green eyed monster will be there, just that she can go to Daddy for some comfort and Daddy's girl reasurance! 

Bump was really quiet yesterday, I was a bit worried, and the kicks were different, I was thinking the baby had moved because where it is usually all hard it was soft and i think i was just not having kicks in the usual place, last night i was in quite a lot of pain with the kicks, lots in my cervix and pelvis and they hurt! 
Anyway i think baby has moved back today because the usual movement is back and the hard bit is back!
Feel much happier about things today with all the wriggles back to usual.

Just want to stop being bored these last few weeks, want time to go! I am waiting til the children go on holiday on the 14th to wash my baby stuff, then i am ready! 
I dont have early babies, so not thinking this baby will be any different, any time from 37 weeks would be nice but not pinning my hopes on it as i know i cook full term plus! 

It is nice that Stars are due before mine because it gives me some birth stories to read, photos to admire etc, can't wait to start seeing our little Stars :happydance:

Going out today, so wont be back til later, hope everyone has a great day, back later, :hugs: all xxxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi all,
Genies Girl those weights are fantastic and to think you have over 9lbs of babies in there already!
Emzy..your bump looks fab (I always crop my cellulity legs!) lol

Drazic...sorry about the late reply but I would love a text buddy. I'll PM you in a min.

Well, today is the day for my scan and I get to see my chunky monkey again! My Mum is so excited to be coming and all I got yesterday was 'You won't forget to come and get me will you?'...Bless her heart! With my elder sister she was there for the pregnancy test, the scans and the birth so I feel like I have left her out, but this is the chance for her to be involved and it makes up for OH being at work.

I also have a MW appointment in a few hours with a few questions to ask so best hoover and scrub the floors and get ready. I have been such a lazy bum and had a nap for 2 hrs whilst my 7yr old DS was a star and just keeps himself amused on the computer. I admire those with toddlers that need that extra attention!

I'll be back tomorrow and let you know how I get on. Enjoy your day ladies. xx


----------



## SisterRose

Blondie - Ive been getting back ache and stomache pain/stomach aches for the last few days. It's really uncomfortable and a bit painful, but shes wobbling and moving around in there so I'm reasured she's ok. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

And Genies girl - Wow! great weights indeed. They're both heavier than my little lady! she was only estimated 3lb 15oz at 32+6


----------



## Blob

Good Luck at the scan Teeny :flower: Wish i could see my :baby: again... ARGH counting the hours now till i meet him/her


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Blob I know what you mean...I want him here NOW!!! I want to see his little face and tiny fingers and toes. I am so impatient at the best of times. xx


----------



## jenos

hi i'm sure its about time some of our little ones :baby: begin to make an appearance (does that make sense think i'm going mad read it 3 times and still not sure it does):haha:


----------



## elmaxie

Afternoon!

I tried to post on here last night but my pod wasn't having it, think it has trouble with the hundreds of posts on here...so I was whinging on facebook instead lol

I have a feeling that limpetsmum is going to have our next star...just a hunch so probably wrong! Has she posted today as am sure I read she was having pains and aches??

I was so tired yesterday I was in bed at half seven, but heartburn got me bad and I never managed to drop off to sleep until after midnight. 
I then had crap sleep, bad heartburn and was starving as I was doing a fasting glucose at the hospital thismorning.
They dipsricked my urine and it had ++protien so it's been sent off and got bloods done too but BP was fine....so looks like it's been a urine infection making me vomit the last week!
Also she is having the doc write me up for ranitidine am sure she said for my heartburn so hopefully I will be sorted out!

Just back from the beach so am back in bed as am sore and feeling icky. But it's such a gorgeous day outside too here!!!

Hope your all well...I really need to have a catch up so sorry for my "all about me" post!!

Hugs.

Emma.xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

Thanks for the comments on the bump! I never thought I'd be posting pictures of me in my underwear on a public forum, but hey ho! ha ha At least I cropped my head off so it doesn't matter if it ends up popping up on google images :haha:

Angelz I can't wait to get back in an underwired bra, my boobs are very heavy and need all the help they can get lol Oh and my face had looked like a moon for several weeks now too!

Good luck to all those having anal swabs!! Sounds wonderful! Does everyone get these? It's never been mentioned to me.

Everyone with achy bumps, I have this too. When she moves around it feels like it's bruised! Although I don't care now as I had a bit of a freak out yesterday as she was being a bit quiet, so she can move around all she wants! I'd rather have a sore bump than worry that there is something wrong! I think she must have been having a lie in!

Spooky dream little A!! I keep dreaming about forum people as well... I think I spend too much time on here!

Aww Asher that sounds like a nasty fall :hugs:

Good luck at the scan Teeny!

Blob I'm counting the hours as well, I'm well and truly at the 'get this baby out now!!' stage now lol Here's hoping it won't be much longer for us, anytime after Saturday would be lovely! :flower:

Sounds like we are all aching and not sleeping and stuff. Must be something in the water! I didn't sleep all night last night. I lay awake with the usual period pains and aching hips and braxton hicks and got up every half an hour for a wee! Everytime I drifted off I woke up with a start. I gave up at 6am and got up and had breakfast and watched TV for a bit and went back to bed for a couple of hours after Matt left at 8am.

I'm starting my RLT today. I asked Matt to pick me some up today from Holland and Barrett and think I'll have 2 or 3 cups a day. I don't know if it'll do anything, but nothing to lose really and I quite like fruit tea anyway!

I've just been to my one to one physio appointment as well, which was interesting! I had to stand there in my pants whilst the woman poked, prodded and pulled me about and apparently I have one leg significantly longer than the other (LOL!), wonky hips, torn down the middle stomach muscles, knees that bend back too far and a dodgy left foot!! I'm officially falling apart! She pulled my right leg a bit to try and realign my hips and said that should help, but otherwise I'll just have to put up with the SPD til after the baby is born! My pelvis now feels like it is going to fall off and it hurt so much walking home that I was sick on the pavement :wacko: :haha: Fortunately no one was around lol It feels a bit better now so think I'm going to attempt some housework this afternoon.

xx


----------



## MamaBird

Morning Ladies!!

My Gosh Emma!! what did they do to you at physio!! :nope: Poor girl being sick on the way home. Maybe you should have a rest this afternoon instead of doing housework. :hugs:

Asher: Hope your right side feels better. I can't imagine having a fall right now. I don't think I could get up. Getting up out of bed or off the couch is hard enough.

Well another gloomy day here :growlmad: I hate this weather...it's so hot and the humidity is gross. And it's all grey and depressing outside. I wish you ladies were closer that way we could get together and keep ourselves occupied. 

Not sure what I'll be doing today. Probably put away all the baby clothes that I washed last week. Keep sorting the gifts that we received...or maybe write my Thank you notes? :shrug:

Have a good day everyone!

xo


----------



## Emzywemzy

MamaB, they didn't torture me or anything lol It just really hurt to walk after she has been pulling me about and it made me feel really sick!! I feel alright now though.

The weather is horrible here as well, all grey and rainy and windy. It's not particularly warm, but just a little bit muggy. Where is the sun!? My mum and dad are over in Canada at the moment! They were visiting my gran in Vancouver and they have just flown over to Winnipeg to visit the rest of the family. I wish I could have gone with them! I am well overdue a visit to Canada xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi everyone - i am here just not caught up........still!



> I have a feeling that limpetsmum is going to have our next star...just a hunch so probably wrong! Has she posted today as am sure I read she was having pains and aches??

I hope so for my sanities sake! I even researched pre labour symptoms last night as i was on my hands & knees in the living room swaying from side to side with DH rubbing my back whilst i practiced my breathing, all to relieve the pressure the baby was putting on me, basically i had every symptom of labour but the contraction :dohh: not even a BH in sight! The pains have settled a little now but they have been replaced by palpitations when i'm lying in bed & try to move :wacko: i have no idea what this means :shrug:. Tufty has been hyperactive today - almost like he/she's trying to find a way out.....only far too high up :dohh:. 
I'm sitting in the nursery now drawing a scaled down room plan with cut out furniture :haha: needless to say i'm still not happy with the layout of the room so this is my last attempt to sort it (i just wish i could work a pc programme to make it all easier :growlmad:)
Also been trying to solve the fitting of my car seat - looks like the simplest solution is to send of my seatbelt & have it extended so it fits easier :thumbup:

How is everyone? Have i missed anything major?

:hugs: to everyone suffering xxx


----------



## elmaxie

Oh my god Emma poor you at the physio!
Nice that she is pointing out all your lovely features....so is your leg only shorter due to your hips? And is it being caused by pregnancy?
Good on you for walking home too but boo to throwing up on the pavement. I carry a nappy sack with either kitchen or loo roll in it just incase as I never did find a sick bag supplier! Hope you feeling better....oh and I had a quick look back and you have a gorgeous bump..loving the wee pointy bum shape too, even if it's a bit weird feeling when they do it (or is it just me?)

limpetsmum so good to see you!

Sounds like your body is gearing up...maybe you are next!!

Better go as I fell asleep for almost 2 hours so gonna eat before the heartburn catches me!

Xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks Emma! I agree it does feel really weird when she sticks her bum right out. It feels like she's going to burst out some days! It's no wonder I have split down the middle tummy muscles is it?! lol

The physio lady said that I most likely had one leg shorter than the other before pregnancy, as most people do slightly apparently, but it's been made a lot worse by pregnancy and so made it noticeable. Basically my hip joint on my right side is a lot higher now than on the left, so my right leg seems shorter than the left. Because of that, my tummy and bum muscles are overcompensating, hence the pain like sciatica in my bum cheek and the split tummy muscles (even though that doesn't hurt strangely!) I know, lovely lady pointing out everything on my faulty body, now I feel like a 90 year old! 
Good idea with the nappy sacks! I'm sick really easily, even if I just smell something dodgy, so I might carry some around with me in case lol

xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Wish i could have some quality time on here, let alone any time!
Kids are all wanting their bit of me, the girls are playing which means getting everything out, the boys are arguing over cleaning up their room, my 10 yr old trashed their room last night looking for his ds and now i want it cleaned up, but the eldest is moaning his stuff gets touched, so they end up fighting, I refuse to go and referee the pair, they will have to sort it out themselves, I just get one down here then the other in turn putting their argument across, and now dh has joined in, need some ear protectors!!

Anyway I came on here to say about my bargain today, I have been looking for nursing bras, and not come up with much that i can get to the shop and try on, anyway, went into La Senza today in the clearance shop in Clarks village in Street, they had a whole stand of nursing bras, all for £5 each!! I asked if they were available online and she said they should be but i had a quick look and i cant find a nursing bra anywhere! 
Anyway they did loads of designs, all for a fiver each, I have a black one already, so bought a black and pink one, and 2 white, I tried them on and they are perfect, so very happy not only to find what i wanted but at a bargain price too!:happydance:

Baby back to figety self today, nice and active, and had hickups earlier too, I have an anti natal tomorrow but going to have to change as dh has physio too, and that will have to be more important, sure it wont really matter, i just wanted my wee checked to see if i have sugar in it, if i do i will willingly have the diabetic test i am booked in for, but if i didn't then i would have cancelled it as it was only a trace last time, and baby was dot on for growth, so i would think it was just a one off, I just know they are going to make me go through the test and then it will be ok like it was last time, and its back to the hospital as well, :nope:

Anyway am trying to cook tea so best go b4 i burn it, will try and pop back later and catch up on everyone's news xx

F&C, I am watching the babies born number on September stars now to check i don't miss anything!!:haha:

:hugs: All xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

Just a quickie from me - Emzy lovely bump but boo to the physio, you poor thing.

Limpets - maybe contractions are next.

I'm hurting all over today, especially my legs and aches and pains in my pubic bone. The baby isn't kicking much at the moment but is moving from side to side I really wish it would stop rotating and just do a full flip and go head down.

I've been to Boots and Mothercare today. Boots have a sale on Mini Mode. I'm trying to refrain from buying any more clothes but I succumbed to a couple of bits including some little hats and a cute bib. All I bought in Mothercare were some more giant "over the bump" pants. I'm passed caring whether things match so I bought some random blue ones because they were reduced to £5. I didn't want to pay any more than that for something I'm only going to be wearing for a few more weeks!

It's stormy here today, we had torrential rain, thunder and lightening earlier. It's cleared the air a little which was much needed but it still feels muggy

Hope everyone is well
x


----------



## Blob

Emma where did you go to the beach?? I want to take Tabs to St Andrews this weekend...going to be freezing :haha: 

Limpet i seem to be going through the same thing :nope: But i'm getting the contractions also just the whole thing... but no dilation :hissy:


----------



## Blob

This baby is going to TAUNT me and come late :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## lilbumpblue

Eeeeeeee its so exciting, that physio visit seemed to do more bad than good id ask for my money back lol!! Hope everyone is feeling better soon, just think once baby is born it will all be over (hopefully)!! I know what you mean about the bruised insides....iv had a lot of funny sensations dont in the bottom of my bump and front and back bottom...feels like he is digging his way out!!! x


----------



## Jellycat

Asher - I hate it when you fall it hurts so much, hope your on the mend soon

Emzy - loving the bare bump its looking great , sorry to hear physio was tough

Limpets - Maybe you will be the next Star, does sound like you might not be long now

Blob just realised your 3 days from full term !!!!! WoooooooW

Ive been aching bump and back since last night, I'm just so tired all the time too...... really dont know how im going to last with my friends wedding in a couple of weeks... maybe I could have a snooze in the car at midday?

Just watched Penguin Island I :cry: it was so sad when an ill penguin died.... I love penguins. 

Should do some office work tonight as its month end but i'm just too tired, got gp first thing 2morrow for chickenpox test hopefully take blood from left arm as the mw yesterday has left me with a massive bruise and blood blister from yesterdays sample... not attractive


----------



## lilbumpblue

Jellycat said:


> Just watched Penguin Island I :cry: it was so sad when an ill penguin died.... I love penguins.

I just watched the part where the penguin died too andd had to turn it over cos it upset me :cry: I kept thinking fill the sink n put it in there to cool the poor thing down!!!! lol x


----------



## Krakir

ack! i keep typing out my replies, get distracted and shut down my laptop and lose it all :( silly baby brain!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oooh Little A, maybe it was a premonition?!!!

Blondie I have been getting that on and off for a couple of weeks now. Make sure you're not over doing it.

Angelz, I'm the same bra size wise but have been wearing non-wired for ages as wired was too uncomfortable.

Asher hope you are ok after your fall.

Emzy I love your bump pic! That is terrible that you felt so bad you were sick after your appointment. That doesn't sound right. x

Limpetsmum I'm glad your pains are a bit better now. It would be good for LO to come soon but maybe to hang on another week just to be safe.

Babythinkpink, I went in to La Senza the other week and was told they don't do nursery bras... grr... naughty lying shop assistants. Yep no more babies yet to report!

It's my last day at work tomorrow!!! Whoo hoo!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Evening all...Well, my baby is the size of a newborn! he weighs 7lb 5oz already with 4 weeks to go! :nope:
Not a happy bunny, as by calculations if he gets to his due date he will be approx 10lb 8oz as he puts on way over 1/2lb a week. :dohh:

Just a bit stressed at the thought right now, so I will have to wait untiil Monday and see what the consultant has to say about evicting him! 
My FH is spot on and I guess thats why my tummy hurts so much a lot of the time. Oh well, I guess he'll be here when he is ready but none of the 'first size' clothes will fit I guess so they were a waste of money! AArrgghh. 

Sorry about the miserable rant. xx


----------



## elmaxie

Blob said:


> Emma where did you go to the beach?? I want to take Tabs to St Andrews this weekend...going to be freezing :haha:

We were going to go to Gullan beach but wasnt sure the weather would hold and decided on Portabello instead...not the best of beaches but it had toilets on the prom and also a few cafes...and of course parking across the road so I didnt have miles to walk:thumbup: But it was sooo quiet...so we just sat and played in sand and collected shells...Nathan tried out the sand for taste:sick: and we had a paddle in the freezing sea. He loved it but I think if we had gone to Gullan just the walk to the beach would have done me in...let alone the potential of having to pee in the grassy dunes:blush:

I havent been to St Andrews beach but am sure its gorgeous since the rest of the place is.

The bra shopping seems to be going well for you ladies. I just kept my mat and nursing Bras from Nathan so been wearing them...although I might pop to mothercare and buy some more nursing ones...

Aww am sure your baby will be after limpets blob! After all I have had that dream about you texting me....hoping I dont jinx you!

LOL the first thing I do is check out the number of babies born on our thread...I will be so excited when we really start taking off...but hopefully I will be sitting at home with mine in my arms watching the numbers rise from early on....wishful/positive thinking at its best:haha:

Just heading off to my bed. Luckily tonight I dont have heartburn (yet) and managed to eat some tea too. 

Get a lie in tomorrow as Stuart is taking Nathan to the childminders then him and Nathan are getting their hair cut...if Nathan lets the man do it as he has refused me cutting his hair for months (so has a huge mushroom hair do) so hopefully the man can win him over or pin him down:shrug:

Night night ladies...will speak tomorrow!

Emma.xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Teeny Weeny said:


> Evening all...Well, my baby is the size of a newborn! he weighs 7lb 5oz already with 4 weeks to go! :nope:
> Not a happy bunny, as by calculations if he gets to his due date he will be approx 10lb 8oz as he puts on way over 1/2lb a week. :dohh:
> 
> Just a bit stressed at the thought right now, so I will have to wait untiil Monday and see what the consultant has to say about evicting him!
> My FH is spot on and I guess thats why my tummy hurts so much a lot of the time. Oh well, I guess he'll be here when he is ready but none of the 'first size' clothes will fit I guess so they were a waste of money! AArrgghh.
> 
> Sorry about the miserable rant. xx

Awwww hun he will be all chunky and squishy unlike mine who was 4lb 14oz at 34 weeks and will be a lil skinny thing like me teehee!! Those scans are not always right anyway so dont get rid of those first size clothes just yet xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Teeny Weeny said:


> Evening all...Well, my baby is the size of a newborn! he weighs 7lb 5oz already with 4 weeks to go! :nope:
> Not a happy bunny, as by calculations if he gets to his due date he will be approx 10lb 8oz as he puts on way over 1/2lb a week. :dohh:
> 
> Just a bit stressed at the thought right now, so I will have to wait untiil Monday and see what the consultant has to say about evicting him!
> My FH is spot on and I guess thats why my tummy hurts so much a lot of the time. Oh well, I guess he'll be here when he is ready but none of the 'first size' clothes will fit I guess so they were a waste of money! AArrgghh.
> 
> Sorry about the miserable rant. xx

Try not to panic hun, from everything I have read their weights are only an estimate and they can be massively out - as in as much as 2lb out!! I was reading a thread the other day where a woman was told her baby was over 7lb, she went into labour the next week and the baby was 5lb12
x


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Nah baby is going to just put me through pain until he/she decides that they are fully squished :dohh:

I HATE listening to Tabs scream!!! But what the hell can i do :cry: Some nights she goes to bed fine and then others its hell!! :cry: :cry:


----------



## Blob

Teeny bet they are wrong :hugs:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi all!

Emma lovely bump! And how cute is that little bottom sticking out! Sorry about the pain from your appt but good that you can be sorted out now!
Blob, I'm sure you'll be one of the first to go!!
Argh I have forgotten everything else I was going to say!! 
Has anyone heard from Apaton? I haven't seen her post on here or facebook in ages?

I ended up having to go to the hospital this evening to check everything was ok, I had two massive pains in my side followed by NO movement at all, but a general feeling of nothingness.. if that makes sense... it was horrible, I was imagining allsorts had happened... the most likely explanation is either that it was a muscle /ligament pain, or it was her shifting round as the midwife seemed to think she was back to back so facing straight forward... it would explain the lack of movement afterwards as I have an anterior placenta and usually feel movements round the sides.... I felt a bit silly but the pain had me doubled over! I don't think it was muscle pain because it felt like it was her iykwim? But it was the stillness afterwards that had me thinking allsorts... anyway they put me on a trace for half an hour and heart rate was all fine, but we could hear loads of movements and I could feel hardly any of them... hence why I think she has turned and is kicking placenta! Little madam!! I hope she turns back though as they say back to back labour hurts! Plus she has been in the optimum fetal position at every other check up!


Feel very relieved now though and although everything is fine and i feel a bit daft, I know I would have been panicing all evening!

Hope everyone is well, sorry about lack of personals again it just seems to fall out of my brain as soon as I press reply!


----------



## Jellycat

Ohhh Louise glad littleun is OK and just misbehaving cheeky xx

I asked the same question about Apaton last week... I know she was moving house shortly but it seeems a long time since I've heard from her. Just hope she's OK, let me know if you do hear anything.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just a quick one as on my phone! Apaton is fine, I was worrying about her too but she's just been dead busy with moving Xx


----------



## Jellycat

Thanks Emzy, I was hoping she was just busy with the move xx


----------



## AngelzTears

@ TeenWeeny, I hear they can be up to 2 pounds off on their estimates. A friend of mine was told her baby was already 7+ lbs at her 36 week checkup, but they were off and when she gave birth to him he was 7+ lbs. 



MamaBird said:


> Actually they do both angelz...front bum and bum bum. Lol! Nothing is inserted in your bum though...from what I heard it's just a swipe across. Quick and painless...and some midwives ket you do it yourself in the bathroom. I have mine next week and she's already told me I'll do it myself.

 Yeah thankfully she just swiped it. When she told me it would be my bum too I thought she was going to stick it all the way up there omg lol :haha:

Also, is it just me, but when you're laying down on your back for these dilation check ups, does it hurt your tailbone?? Mine hurts so bad I can barely get up! I'm worried because I'll be in that position for a long time during birth. :nope:


----------



## Sarahkka

Evening girls!
Forgive me again - I read all the posts and now I can't remember anything. Again.
Simon was the sweetest little bean of a boy today. I was also much more calm and relaxed. Coincidence? Probably not...
I have to go pack to go out of town for four days and I cannot bear the thought of getting up off this chair. It seems like an impossible task.
Blergh.
:hugs: to all.


----------



## Krakir

Hm my doctor hasn't even MENTIONED dilation check ups with me yet. I'm doing my strepp swab when i'm 36 weeks, but definately no mention of dilation checks


----------



## AngelzTears

Krakir said:


> Hm my doctor hasn't even MENTIONED dilation check ups with me yet. I'm doing my strepp swab when i'm 36 weeks, but definately no mention of dilation checks

I didn't get mine until the same appointment for strep b. I think the dilation checkups start at 36 weeks, but some people seem to get them at 35 weeks as well.


----------



## elmaxie

Morning!

Nathan has been up and down all night with teething. He is getting his 4 back teething coming in and for the last few nights has been great buy last night it was obviously bothering him. OH is up with him now but I am awake and the heartburn is here.


As for baby weights noone gives you estimates here as they can be so innacurate. That said with nathan who on all his growth scans was on 95th centil and due to the gestational diabetes they would "pass comment" to me about having a bug baby of over 10lbs...to the point I ws scared and we didn't buy much newborn for him! He came out 8lb 11.5oz so not the big boy they waffled on about...but granted not a small boy but he is long too so although he had some chub looked in proportion! Please don't panic about it. Plus baby may have just had a growth spurt and won't gain for a few weeks??

Just thought I would pop in and see if there were any labours happening...but gonna try and get more sleep.

Xx


----------



## Laura617

Krakir said:


> Hm my doctor hasn't even MENTIONED dilation check ups with me yet. I'm doing my strepp swab when i'm 36 weeks, but definately no mention of dilation checks

I'm not sure when they normally start them but I was told at my appointment yesterday that they will start checking me every appointment starting at 35 weeks. My doctor didn't tell me this but thankfully the nurse felt it was nice to give advance notice to me so I wasn't caught off guard lol.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thanks for the reasurance ladies but unfortunately my DS was 8lb 14oz so they do expect this one bigger so I have little chance of having a small baby. lol

Rest assured though as of next tuesday I will start eviction proceedings, not sure what yet though as I already DTD and walk lots etc. I think I will need some ideas ladies! xx


----------



## elmaxie

Well you just never know Teeny they may be a few oz more:shrug:

I am wishful thinking and recon Hannah will be under 8lb:dohh:

Last time I had far too strong mince and potatos the night before I went into labour....basically a HUGE lump of bisto fell into the mince and because I was in my cant be bothered mood just stirred it in. An hour after we ate I felt a bit ill and went to bed and woke at 4:30am with regular contractions...OH was visiting the loo regularly the next day shall we say:blush:
That and I ate alot of singapore spicy noodles, ate pineapple everyday (but read it takes like 2 or 3 whole ones to cause anything so a small tub of cubes probably didnt do much:haha: and bounced on my ball every oppertunity I could....I am starting eviction Monday night/Tuesday morning once I am waxed and looking as good as possible in the toe department!

Right am away to try and sleep again..I got up to say bye to Nathan who is off to the childminders...just incase I suddenly go into labour and wont see him for a day:wacko:

Emma.xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning ladies... 

I'm cross. :growlmad: I'm absolutely shattered, and DD is at her dads so I could have had a HUGE lie-in. But no, I've been up since about half 6 :growlmad:

My hips etc feel like they are going to explode. I haven't struggled with this before now (this pregnancy)... i'm not sure it's SPD cos I do a lot of walking and it's not happened before. It kinda feels like what I used to get before I was preg, and I used to sleep on friend's floors after a night out lol.

It's driving me mad! I sleep with a dreamgenii between my legs anyway, and support under my bump, so I just don't know what else I can do! Any ideas?? 

xxx


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!

I went to bed at 9.30 last night, and I only got up twice for a wee!! Had some really bad back cramps, got up this morning and Hope has deffo moved down, she has dropped. I feel so much better and not so 'full'! Felt like she was shifting around in there last night and now I know she was!! Today I shall be on my ball, got a few bits to do today aswell as take Murphy for a long walk!! 

Teeny I wouldn't worry too much, hopefully your LO will be out soon xx

Louise glad all is ok with Lilia xx

Emma enjoy your sleep!!!!


----------



## Blob

Louise thanks :rofl: I'm not so sure but it would be nice... all i want is a week and a bit :) 38-39weeks would be nice huh :wohoo:
Glad everything is ok :hugs: :hugs: that must have been horrible for you :nope:

Its weird i seem to get more contraction/cramping/BHs when i'm in bed :wacko:

:hugs: Optical, Tabs was up at 6 this morning :nope: and up from 3-5 the night before...think i'm going to die :dohh:


----------



## lilia

What on earth is a dilation check and does everyone have them?! I didn't know we had things like that at 36 weeks etc?! I'm scared haha! x


----------



## Blob

You dont get them in the UK :) Until you're like 40 weeks and get a sweep :shrug: so depends where you are...


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: to everyone because I have read through and know I had several things to say but can't remember them! :dohh:

Re nursing bras - how many do I need and when should I get fitted for them??

We have finally ordered the furniture for the nursery! :happydance: I've been struggling with this for ages, and could not find what I wanted! 
Anyway, we decided to go for the Devonshire cot from Babies R Us, and just get normal bedroom furniture for the rest which is from Next. Really pleased and can't wait for it all to arrive so I can start getting sorted! We already have a nursing chair, bookcase and tallboy so apart from a new sink unit I think that will be the nursery done! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Cot.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2









Chest.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 2









Wardrobe.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LittleAurora

Hi all

I _think_ I had a bloody show last night and thismorning. I havnt had a show before so not really sure. There so me blood on the tissue last night and jelly/mucas blood this morning. My lower back is SO sore. I really hope this doesnt mean baby is coming. Lego needs to cook for just a little long!


----------



## Asher

Morning all, just a quick one from me this morning, am struggling to keep up!! Thanks for all your well wishes about my fall. Apart from my knee being a right old mess I feel pretty much ok. 

Had an awful day yesterday with a million and one BHs and my bump just felt very sore all over. Another crap night's sleep but I actually seem to feel pretty much okay this morning. My body is gearing up and playing silly tricks on me!

Little A! Eeeeeek! You can lose bits of your show over the course of weeks though I think, can't you? Not sure though. Keep cooking little Lego! x


----------



## Daisybell

Morning ladies, hope everyone isnt feeling to bad today? :flower:

ive not been feeling myself over the past few weeks, pain in pelivs and hips, no energy and my bloody feet!! also had green discharge (sorry TMI)

MW ran tests and all came back fine im pleased to report!
MW said bubba sounds fine too :happydance: she thinks my pain maybe due to spd so im at the phsio next week.

love the nursery furniture Mrs N :thumbup:

Sound like to it could be a show little A, i would phone MW if your pain gets worse hunni just to be on the safe side xxxx


----------



## becs0375

Glad you are ok Asher xx

Little A, sounds like show to me!!! Eeee!!!

Jen lovely furniture!!!!

Daisybell glad all is ok with you x

Blob I get most of my pains early evening/night!! Hope that doesn't mean that going into labour will be in the middle of the night!!!

I have done all my housework, washing out on the line! Stew is cooking and made a crumble for tea!! I am well organised today!! I feel so much better now Hope has dropped!! Gonna take Murphy for a walk in a bit after I have had me cuppa!!


----------



## Mrs_N

sounds like a show littleA! keep an eye on things, and go get checked out if you need to. I know of several people who had their show a couple of weeks before going into labour though, so it doesn't necessarily mean things are going to happen right away. 

asher sorry you had a rubbish night, hope it doesn't catch up with you later!

daisybell - tips to help with the pelvic pain - sleep with a pillow between your kness, keep knees together when getting in & out of car, up from bed etc, heat packs/warm bath, sit down to put on clothes to avoid standing on one leg mostly rest but don't stay in one position too long! 

becs wow you sound very organised! 

right, I am off to sort out all baby's stuff, I need to take inventory of what we've got and what we haven't! for example I think we have a few sleepsuits in 0-3 months and none in newborn, and vest mostly in newborn but not 0-3 :wacko:

I actually bought an outfit in 3-6 months yesterday lol. it was in TKMaxx and that was the smallest size they had. Couldn't resist it so I had to get it. It's a lovely green colour with little caterpillars on!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Morning all! 
LittleA sounds like it could well be your show! A sure sign that things are moving the right way but not necssarily right away! If and when I have mine I will be in the car with my bag insisting they take me in!!
Becs, you make me feel so lazy! I had a couple of days of non stop housework and I think I'm still suffering from it a week later!! Glad that Hope has dropped, another one heading in the right direction!
MrsN - lovely furniture, your nursery is going to look fab!
Daisy glad the appt went well and well done you for getting to see a physio so soon! I haven't heard anything from mine and have a feeling my phone call will come after she's born!!
I can't remember much else to be honest... glad apaton is ok, it's funny but after sharing this journey with you all I really do worry about all of you!!!

DH is insisting I stay in bed today, he thinks our problems yesterday were from too much walking around etc (was out shopping in Ipswich all day before hospital). So I'm getting waited on hand and foot and he's dealing with the boys while I play on the computer up here! Problem is, bed is not the comfiest for all my pains, but then to be honest neither is sofa or standing up!!

It's our 1st wedding anniversary on Sunday, he really wanted to buy me a Radley handbag which is gorgeous but so so expensive! I told him we really can't justify it possibly the same month our daughter could arrive.... scary thought that we might not have another pay packet before we meet her!! That said, being the big kids we are, we descided on buying a guitar hero package for the X box as a joint present for our anniversary, and he's going to get me the handbag as a present when I give birth to his daughter..... bonus!!


----------



## becs0375

Louise, I think DH might be right, sounds like you have been spending too much time on your feet. Take it easy and enjoy being waited on!! I have a couple of radley bags, but I use my DKNY all the time!! I used to have a thing about designer bags but not too fussed now!!

LMAO been trying to get hold of Ian for an hour now and he has just called me back!! Good job I am not in labour!! Just seen on facebook that one of his lads thats on course is getting married today and I thought it would be nice if we had a wip round and sent them something from the section! Taken Murphy for a walk and he is pooped, now wondering what to do for lunch!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Ahh Becs, sounds like my hubby! I've often thought 'it's a good job I'm not in labour!'....

I've never ever owned a designer handbag, I always get mine from tesco or somewhere like that so I'm quite excited at the prospect! I think DH is more into the idea than me heheh!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girls

Optical you sound like me with the hip pain and I do have SPD. That's exactly what it feels like, sleeping on a hard floor after a night out lol 

Teeny don't worry about having a big baby, I think that they can be wrong and there are an awful lot of us being told that we're having enormous babies don't you think?

Mrs N love the furniture!

Ooh Little A sounds like it could be your plug! Like Asher said though it can come away over weeks, but I've also read if there is blood it's a bit more significant. Maybe chat to your midwife if you're worried? 

Louise have a lovely rest, although I know how hard it is to get bloody comfy with spd!!

Last night I was tossing and turning with hip pain, mild cramps and heartburn, slept for an hour and up again at 4am wide awake and went back to bed at 6am til 11 this morning! It's driving me mad, it's like my body has gone mad! I simply can not sleep at night time and can only finally drop off for a bit in the mornings, it's driving me nuts! And sorry if TMI but I can't stop going to the toilet (no 2) even in the middle of the night now!! Driving me crazy, I just really need a good nights sleep. Any tips?? Matt's even sleeping in the spare room so I can have the whole bed, but it's not helping!

xx


----------



## genies girl

Louise- i love redley bags, i have a radley change bag, you deserve one they last ages !

Optical- hope you get some rest today

Mrs N- stunning furniture!

Little A- somethings going on keep us posted

Becs- you make me feel lazy with your productive morning , id better put the washing out

Well im in hospital tommorow for the blood pressure checks i hope they dont keep me too long, i forgot to saty before both babies are still footling breech but they wont think about c section yet and if it is it wont be until 38 weeks.
ive got a long list of tidying jobs to do , its either that or read my book? Mmmm x


----------



## LittleAurora

hey again!

I have been out for a walk and now have lost a significant amount of bloody stringy mucas. Enough to have some in my pants and alot on the paper.The pain is in my back and inside my vagina. Sometimes down my thighs. My bump does harden but is not sore the whole way up. The pains are not regular, dont last very long but are very painful. If this keeps up ill be ringing the midwife.


----------



## MrsJ08

Emzy - I guess the only thing you can do it cut down on fibre in your diet and hope you get a bit bunged up?! It may be that baby is imminent because I've read that often your body has a bit of a "clear out" before labour.

Mrs N - Nice furniture

Louise - bed rest sounds like a good move after your eventful day yesterday

Asher - glad you are feeling better after your fall

Optical - sounds like SPD. I'm having hip issues too, I've given up and surrendered to the paracetemol

DH had a bump in the car last week - young driver on the wrong side of the road clipped our front bumper and took the water jet for the front lights off and some paint with his wheel arch. We weren't going to bother claiming on the insurance because the excess is £250 and DH thinks he can fix it for less. Anyway the lad was in a works van so they've decided they want to put if through the insurance. It makes me laugh DH is 39, never had an accident and this is a young lad in a works van. The idiot is trying to claim DH pulled out in front of him. Obviously he's a bit thick because it doesn't take a genius insurance investigator to work out that if DH had pulled out in front of him the damage would be to the front of his van rather than his rear wheel arch! :dohh: Just an extra hassle we could do without but it looks likely the insurance companies will agree to a no fault claim. I'm not sure how it works but if it's no fault we can get the car repaired without paying the excess, so it might be worthwhile after all.

I went to TK Maxx this morning and found this for £9.99 - it's so cute. I've just put it on the car seat handle :happydance:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Very-Hungr...sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=kids&qid=1281011120&sr=1-11


----------



## Blob

Gorgeoos Mrs N :cloud9:
Also i got two 'day' feeding bras and two cheap ones for night :thumbup: Also a tip get TONS of muslin squares...if you feed at night or even during the day your milk might be extreme until baby and you are better at it and you will just leak all over WHEN you are feeding also. Baby often comes off and your milk goes everywhere, you need about 2 muslins a feed :thumbup:

Little A :wohoo: sounds like you might be next!! My MW friend said anytime around where you are is totally normal and fine with most babies...

Awww Louise thats so nice of him :cloud9: 

I couldnt get hold of Robin yesterday either :dohh: I did think the same thing :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Little A that sounds like Labour to me hun :flower:

I only had my show in Labour..so i would be thinking about the same as you. But hun i'm sure you know now they are the start of contractions.


----------



## Louise3512uk

Wow LittleA it does seem that something is happening for you! Keep us posted I hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## Snoozie

Little A, sounds like a show! Exciting times! :)

Asher sorry to read about your fall, I hope you are feeling ok.xx

Mrs N, lush furniture! :)

Optical, I hope you get to rest today.

Can I vent here please?
Had my growth scan last week followed by my consultant appointment. My scan was fine, baby is just above average which is perfect. It's strange how I grow massive boy babies but the girls always sit just under 9lbs at birth. I'm guessing this one is on track for 8-9lbs at full term. :)
So then I had my consultant appointment. She questioned why I needed a growth scan so I told her. She mentioned my bmi and how I'm lucky I'm tall (thanks) and said great your on line for a normal delivery.
I then raised my concerns about my rash, I'm itching so badly in my sleep I'm making myself bleed, she fobbed me off with normal pg symptoms and told me to leave it alone. I suggested maybe I needed bloods to check my liver function so she gave me some forms. Sheesh..talk about useless, she didn't even examine my rash or body or bump!
I then wanted to query my spd, I am in so much pain, sometimes I get up at night to go to the toilet and I can't stand up straight to walk. She dissmissed my concerns as unfortunate pg normality. Yes I know it will go adfter ther baby but I feel so dissmissed and let down by the nhs, she just wanted me in and out of her office. :( Silly moo bag. Plus there was none to take my bloods because of staff shortages and my spd was too bad to walk across the hospital to the regular bloods place. :(
Oh and while I'm whinging I'm still being sick and it's not even just in the mornings now, I was sick at 10ppm last night and at 1pm in the day in the kitchen bin.....it's so cruel and so gross, I have never had extended sickness like this.

I feel better for getting that out thanks to anyone who read it.xx


----------



## Snoozie

And will you all stop getting so close to the finish line I have blooming ages to go lol! ;P


----------



## Blob

Awww hun :hugs: I really hate having a bad appointment with MWs etc it always makes you really grumpy :nope: I dont see why they are to do with pregnancy when they are so sodding miserable :gun::gun:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Snoozie that doesn't sound good! I would be insisting that she looks at the rash, sometimes I find that medical 'experts' are only interested in things they find themselves rather than symptoms that are pointed out to them!

Regarding the SPD, how about you go over her head and speak to the physiotherapy department at the hospital, ask about antenatal physiotherapy because at mine you can self refer... I did and I attended a class this week all about how to manage it better, exercises and things to do to help... I probbaly won't get a one to one appointment as they are full till 13th sept (EDD is 5th!) but I'm on the cancellation list... even so, after the class I do feel a little better! Maybe they have a class for you at yours too? x


----------



## becs0375

Snoozie the sickness sounds awful, mjust be a right pain xx Shame you feel like that after your appointment, I often feel that you are putting them out!!

Little A, deffo sounds like something is happening!!!

Mrs J, stoopid young driver! You would think that the company would be better off not letting it go thro insurance!!

I keep buying muslin squares!!! There are so many nice ones!!


----------



## Cafferine

Hey Snoozie is your rash similar to PUPPP? When I wake up the palms of my hands and soles of my feet itch like crazy! I did get my LFTs done, well I asked for them to be done but I didn't see a yellow blood bottle get done, which I think they usually use for LFTs but I could be wrong? I need to chase it up! 

I have 12 muslin squares, I dunno if that will be enough or not...

Oooo LittleA! You could be having our next star but I imagine you will want to hold on for another week at least. 

I couldn't sleep till like 1am last night and the baby was so fidgetty, I think its awake all night and asleep all day, like a teenager! I'm going to Buddies Restaurant tonight in Northampton like an american diner type place, get myself a massive burger can't wait to pig out!


----------



## FirstBean

Little A sounds like things are happening for you hope all is okay


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh Little A sounds like things are happening for you. Hugs hun and keep us updated xx


----------



## Mrs_N

snoozie that sounds like a rubbish appointment :hugs:

ooh LittleA it does sound like things are progressing, keep us up to date! :dust:

Well I have the first load of washing on for baby, doing clothes today, then still got towels & bedding & blankets to do. eeek, very excited, never been this excited about washing before :rofl:


----------



## babythinkpink

Fish&Chips said:


> Babythinkpink, I went in to La Senza the other week and was told they don't do nursery bras... grr... naughty lying shop assistants. Yep no more babies yet to report!
> 
> It's my last day at work tomorrow!!! Whoo hoo!!!

I know, I could not see them online either, and they had a whole stand in the shop, defo la Senza ones, no other makes tags on them, makes me sound like i am imagining it all!! 

Hope your last day at work goes well and YIPEEEE!!:happydance:



Louise3512uk said:


> I ended up having to go to the hospital this evening to check everything was ok, I had two massive pains in my side followed by NO movement at all, but a general feeling of nothingness.. if that makes sense... it was horrible, I was imagining allsorts had happened... the most likely explanation is either that it was a muscle /ligament pain, or it was her shifting round as the midwife seemed to think she was back to back so facing straight forward... it would explain the lack of movement afterwards as I have an anterior placenta and usually feel movements round the sides.... I felt a bit silly but the pain had me doubled over! I don't think it was muscle pain because it felt like it was her iykwim? But it was the stillness afterwards that had me thinking allsorts... anyway they put me on a trace for half an hour and heart rate was all fine, but we could hear loads of movements and I could feel hardly any of them... hence why I think she has turned and is kicking placenta! Little madam!! I hope she turns back though as they say back to back labour hurts! Plus she has been in the optimum fetal position at every other check up!
> !

This describes exactly what i had, pains lower to side, really nasty, followed by a very quiet baby for a day, I am sure baby turned over, and then next night turned back, I hope so anyway because as you say has been in a lovely birth position so far! 



Teeny Weeny said:


> Thanks for the reasurance ladies but unfortunately my DS was 8lb 14oz so they do expect this one bigger so I have little chance of having a small baby. lol

It usually follows next babes are a few pounds more than the last, My first was 8lb 5oz and i was told the next was bigger, I cried because I had such difficulties getting the first one out, I made them induce as i had gone nearly 3 weeks late with the first and i was sure he had done loads of extra growing, and I didn't want the same to happen, then at a week over due my ds was born....6lb 9oz and my smallest yet, and it was the bloomin consultant who told me he would be huge:dohh:



opticalillus5 said:


> It's driving me mad! I sleep with a dreamgenii between my legs anyway, and support under my bump, so I just don't know what else I can do! Any ideas??
> xxx

Wish i had some suggestions for you, but i am the same, I seem to have maximised my sleep time with the help of the pillow, but that is about an hour or 2 with luck, but it was 30 mins b4 that!




Louise3512uk said:


> I've never ever owned a designer handbag, I always get mine from tesco or somewhere like that so I'm quite excited at the prospect! I think DH is more into the idea than me heheh!

Oh it is nice, I cheated as I have a friend who reguarly is in China, she bought me back a bag as a thank you gift and said if i want one just ask, the one i had was prada (well a nice copy:blush:) but it was lovely and you really couldn't tell! :blush: I also had a prada back pack I used as a change bag!



LittleAurora said:


> I have been out for a walk and now have lost a significant amount of bloody stringy mucas. Enough to have some in my pants and alot on the paper.The pain is in my back and inside my vagina. Sometimes down my thighs. My bump does harden but is not sore the whole way up. The pains are not regular, dont last very long but are very painful. If this keeps up ill be ringing the midwife.

Good idea to call midwife, just see what it going on, I think the plug can come out weeks b4 labour but if you are having other symptoms? It may just be symptomatic of the plug coming out for you? Still may mean a while longer yet!
Either way term always used to be 36 weeks, it has changed now to 37 but it was always 36!
Good luck whatever is going on in there! :thumbup:



Snoozie said:


> Can I vent here please?
> Had my growth scan last week followed by my consultant appointment. My scan was fine, baby is just above average which is perfect. It's strange how I grow massive boy babies but the girls always sit just under 9lbs at birth. I'm guessing this one is on track for 8-9lbs at full term. :)
> So then I had my consultant appointment. She questioned why I needed a growth scan so I told her. She mentioned my bmi and how I'm lucky I'm tall (thanks) and said great your on line for a normal delivery.
> I then raised my concerns about my rash, I'm itching so badly in my sleep I'm making myself bleed, she fobbed me off with normal pg symptoms and told me to leave it alone. I suggested maybe I needed bloods to check my liver function so she gave me some forms. Sheesh..talk about useless, she didn't even examine my rash or body or bump!
> I then wanted to query my spd, I am in so much pain, sometimes I get up at night to go to the toilet and I can't stand up straight to walk. She dissmissed my concerns as unfortunate pg normality. Yes I know it will go adfter ther baby but I feel so dissmissed and let down by the nhs, she just wanted me in and out of her office. :( Silly moo bag. Plus there was none to take my bloods because of staff shortages and my spd was too bad to walk across the hospital to the regular bloods place. :(
> Oh and while I'm whinging I'm still being sick and it's not even just in the mornings now, I was sick at 10ppm last night and at 1pm in the day in the kitchen bin.....it's so cruel and so gross, I have never had extended sickness like this.
> 
> I feel better for getting that out thanks to anyone who read it.xx

Vent away hun, I feel your pain from crappy antinatal visits and midwifes pushing you out the room! 
Also the sickness, still getting it to, and its so random, some mornings i am fine others i am stupidly sick with no warning! :hugs:

Well we went out this morning, we were trying to make a day of it but i felt so ill had to come home, I feel ok now but at the time i couldnt do any more, I am glad i am as prepared as i am!
I did get a huggies change bag size box for wet wipes i have been looking for, I have a nice change mat that came in a Sainsburys baby pack freebie, and it has space for a few nappies, and wipes and i have some nappy rash cream wipes should i ever need them, I have it all filled up now and in my change bag.
I also got some minitures for my hospital bag, shampoo, conditioner, deo, shower gel foam, toothpaste, and really cheap pack of 2 tooth brushes for 10p!! Put ti all in my bag and just need a towel and to wash all the baby stuff now, I will do that when the 10 and 7yr old are away in a few weeks, so they don't see my colours on the line!
I bought a baby gym for £10 too, I have been looking but my swing has some toys on it, and i thought i could use that for a while, but baby may not like it, I have a change mat with toy bar as my dd used to love to kick with her nappy off and this would have been ideal, that is if this baby loves the same stuff! 
I just had to come home after that, i think i am done with shopping days out not will after baby is here, I just feel huge and like everywhere is busy and like i am going to get bumped by someone or a trolley, I am struggling to do the weekly shop now, just glad its not months to go just weeks! 

I had to re arrange my midwife, she was great, she has booked me in for next week, and i said about my glucose tollerance test and she said she can do it, Just wonder why they wanted to send me off to the main hospital to do it when i can go down the road and get it done, I am really not up for miles in the car, they don't think in these places, just think you can pop in at the drop of a hat!

Sorry this has turned into a huge post, I really wanted to catch up but also gabbled on about shopping! 

Better go and let everyone else get a look in! 

Bye for now, washing to do while the sun is out, have tons of it from the boys clearing their room up, its always washing they just shove on the floor!:shrug:

:hugs: :baby:thinkpink xxxx


----------



## Sarahkka

Morning!
Quick check in!
Little A - even if things do calm down for you, I think you should call your midwife regarding the symptoms you have already had. If things keep progressing though, good luck and I'm thinking of you! :flower:
Snoozie - you and I are one day apart and at the back of the pack. I keep thinking, "Hey Settle down, September Stars, we've got weeks to cover yet", then I realize that no, lots of Stars don't! I calculated a 5-week spread over our group. So some of us will definitely be watching the rest finish up. This was exactly wht happened to me last time with Simon. Due Dec.19, and delivered Dec.30 after induction. I am not a very patient person, so it was a little crazy-making! :) 
And by the way, crappy and fairly useless treatment at your appointment. I'm sorry for that. My massage lady said to me that she is tired of people telling pregnant women to just put up with it. She said, a little discomfort is to be expected, but you should not be in so much pain that you can't get your pants on in the morning. There are lots of therapies to help with that. Your pleasant little nursey-poo should have at least pointed you in the right direction over that. :hugs:

Feel better, everyone who isn't and have a great weekend. I'm off this afternoon to my brother's getting called to the Bar ceremony (no idea what the official title of the thing is). We now have a real lawyer in the family! Very impressive. Anyway, it's out of town, so I won't be back until Sunday. I might pop on if I get a chance, but I think we'll be very busy visiting.


----------



## opticalillus5

Thanks for the well wishes... I managed to get another hour or so on the setee, but am still feeling pretty sorry for myself. The hip pain isn't so bad now, but my back is still killing me. I really hope i'm not in for another month of this! 

Mrs N, ur nursery furniture is gorgeous! I wish mine would hurry up and come too! 

Louise, I have a couple of designer bags, but not a radley one. I'm getting OH an xbox for his birthday (on 25th aug) so that's where my money will be going for now too! I love guitar hero - I really really want the green day rock band too :) 

Babythinkp... bargainous! I was wondering what to do about my toothbrush the other day lol. And you are so sneaky with the washing of your baby clothes :winkwink:

Snoozie - Hope you are feeling better soon hun :hugs: sounds like you're having a really rough time of it lately :hugs: 

Mrs j - that's really pants - hope it gets sorted so you don't have to pay your excess. I'd be really annoyed, especially as it wasn't your fault :hugs: 

Little A - how exciting!!!!!!!! :yipee: 

Righty, i'm off to get in the bath and get dressed, cos i'm sat here still in my nightie. There's no way I can still be in it when OH comes home from work!


----------



## Blob

I would still be in my PJs if i could :rofl: 
I put my first load and only load of baby stuff in :haha: I see no point since its either just been washed by me after Tabs or my bestfriend after she used them. Tabs takes up all my washing time with her mess :dohh:


----------



## ThatGirl

my lil mans still breech next scan 3 weeks today, looks like ill be having a c section


----------



## Emzywemzy

Optical I have also only just got showered and dressed lol 

I've put my baby bedding in to wash and am planning to have a final sort out of the nursery tomorrow, going to take everything out and dust and make the cot up and that. I made it all up when we got the bedding at about 20 weeks just to see what it looked like and I left it til now as the cat slept on it and it's covered in cat hair! Going to have to work at keeping him out of the nursery now, don't fancy him sleeping on the baby when she arrives!! Silly cat. Speaking of the cat, I spoiled him today as I opened a tin of tuna for my lunch and gave him half lol Oh well he will be my best friend for the rest of the week now.

I need to pop to town as well and pick up my prescription for my vat of Gaviscon! I seriously can not be bothered to do anything today. I've been sick again as well today, so I'm starting to think the getting up in the night to go to the toilet thing is part of a bug or something? All week I've been feeling like I'm fighting off a cold too, but it never seems to come out! 

Anyway I'm waffling now. Off to hang out the baby bedding and hope it doesn't rain then think I'm going to bake some muffins, yum x


----------



## Blob

Thatgirl my baby only moved around the time you are :thumbup:


----------



## Drazic<3

Snoozie, I think you should push for those blood tests - visit the GP and ask for a liver function and bile acid test because whilst it might be unlikely, you could be showing signs of Obstetric Cholstatis - I have had tests recently for the same thing and it's very important they know if you do have it. Have you had itching on your hands and feet too? Please chase it up, even though it is likely nothing :hugs:


----------



## genies girl

snoozie, i feel your pain with the sickness!!! i hope it manages to go away, does any food help?


----------



## ThatGirl

Blob said:


> Thatgirl my baby only moved around the time you are :thumbup:

my wombs bicornuate heart shape so he hasnt got the room to turn


----------



## Blob

Ahhh :( 
Least you will get a date when you will see your :baby:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just a quick update ...

Little A has just text me to say she is in hospital and is 3cm dilated!!! More updates to follow...


----------



## leannebabyno3

im due on the 13th sept


----------



## Blob

Oooooh wow :wohoo: sure her baby will be fine she's pretty much 36 weeks :yipee: Damn her jumping the que THIS IS NOT ALLOWED :haha:

Hey leannebabyno3 :wave:


----------



## Fish&Chips

She's just about to go to the labour ward...


----------



## MrsJ08

Oooo Little A is going to be the next star!! Wonder what she is going to have??

Snoozie - not surprised you are feeling upset. As everyone know's I've had my fair share of trouble with dis-interested and patronising consultants (actually she was only a Registrar) I saw the Consultant Midwife and she was a star - maybe you could ask to see a MW about your bloods? The Registrar kept trying to put me off seeing a MW because I was seeing her and she said I didn't "need to". I had other ideas and now I'm seeing the MW not the Registrar because the MW thought that it was unnecessary. I will be seeing the actual Consultant after my next scan but only because the MW is on holiday, she made a point of writing on my notes and on the computer system that I was to see the Consultant only not the Registrar. I honestly think for the sake of your own sanity you sometimes have to go over peoples head's if you are not happy.

ThatGirl - does that mean that they wouldn't be able to turn him by ECV either?

I've just been assembling our pram :happydance: it was SO easy. The dog is not impressed with it at all and keeps giving it evil looks. Here it is
 



Attached Files:







Pram.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Cafferine

Crikey! Do they not try to stop at 35 weeks? Scary!


----------



## Blob

Mrs J cuuuuute pram... :cloud9: I really like that one, a friend just sold hers though as she thought it was too heavy :shrug: I loooove it :)

I'm totally jealous!! Even though i dont want :baby: to come for another week i still am jealous!!


----------



## leannebabyno3

hey thanks for that, cant wait to meet my new little bean now im getting to hot and my little boy keeps telling me im going to explode!


----------



## Blob

She's only like a day from 36 weeks...which was considered full term not so long ago :shrug: MW told me that baby would be fine at 35 + when i was having contractions... though maybe they did try and baby was coming?


----------



## Boony

Ooooh how exciting

Thinking of you little A. Hope you have a nice easy labour :hugs:


----------



## FirstBean

Welcome leannebabyno3.

And oh hope all is well with Little A. Hope she has a nice easy labour.x


----------



## Asher

Oooh how exciting LittleA! Good luck for a speedy labour and healthy bubs! Jack was just a little over 36 weeks and came in at 7lb 2oz, so not too bad at all. I hope things go smoothly and can't wait to hear some news soon! Edge of seat stuff!!!

Gorgeous pram Mrs JO8!! 

It's all getting a bit real now!!!


----------



## rockyraccoon

Fish&Chips said:


> Just a quick update ...
> 
> Little A has just text me to say she is in hospital and is 3cm dilated!!! More updates to follow...

Oh my goodness, I'm so happy for you and I'm so unbelievably jealous right now.


----------



## Snoozie

Good luck little A, happy birthing.

Thankyou for all the support, been reading up on OC and I am now officially sh*****g myself!!! I promise to get my bloods done tomorrow. I don't think the itching is as bad as it was but combining it with the nausea, sickness (which as my fourth baby is the first time ever for being sick at this stage), tiredness and depressive days worries me.

Kids bathtime now, I have three grumpy kids to contend with tonight.

I'll keep popping in tonight to check for baby news!!! :)


----------



## becs0375

Good luck Little A!!! Its all so exciting!!!! I am so jealous!!!

Mrs J, gorgeous pram!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

I think as Little A is so close to term they carry on rather than try to stop, everything should be fully developed by now, its just those extra chubby bits that go on in the last few weeks!

Good Luck Little A, Will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Snoozie, I am so sorry sweetheart - I wasn't trying to scare you but I couldn't not mention it just in case. It's rare but as long as it's treated there are no more risks to you or baby and the odds of something horrible don't increase. I got my results earlier and I don't have it and I had all the symptoms - it must just be dry skin, ect. I really didn't mean to freak you but it's better to just have it checked out - my GP took the blood yesterday and I got the results today so they won't keep you waiting long :hugs: There is a sticky on front page of third tri with more info :) 

Good luck little A :) Like you Blob - even though I want to go another week I am a bit jealous! Got a horrible feeling I will be waiting and waiting and watching you all go


----------



## opticalillus5

Ooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!!!:happydance: Good luck little A!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (i'm also slightly jealous... Wanna meet my bubs too (but don't at the same time!)) 

Mrs J, your pram is lovely :)


----------



## Carley22

AHHHH im sooo excited for LittleA, im not due till 14th but am soooooooo jealous... just think this time tomorrow she could be having a cuddle with her LO LUCKY LADY!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Good Luck LittleA..... hope it all well. Just realised it really can happen at any time!

Nice pram Mrs J , what make is it?

Snoozie, hope you manage to get yourself sorted out soon xx

Got my chickenpox results back this afternoon, I got the all clear !!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ohhh I'm so excited for Little A! And ever so slightly jealous too... good luck Little A, can't wait to hear what she has! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Draz I have that feeling too... we'll prob be sitting here come 8th September going grrrrrrrrr HURRY UUUP!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks Jellycat - it's a Brio Sing.

Wonder how dilated Little A is now?!

x


----------



## Asher

Good stuff on the chickenpox all clear Jellycat! One less thing to worry about!

Hopefully yours will be like Drazic, Snoozie, but worth getting the checks. :hugs:

I am thinking about Little A all the time! How exciting will it be when there's loads of news rolling in about all the September Stars in labour!! Can't wait!

Just been out for a nice walk with the dogs. My pelvis and my back are now in agony but the stretch was lovely! Shower time now!


----------



## genies girl

ohh good luck little A and her star very exciting, makes me reaise im so near and yet so far x


----------



## becs0375

I too keep wondering how far Little A is!! Its all very exciting!!!

Just had a shower after a nice walk, Ian is gonna give me a foot massage and then gonna watch Mistresses!!! I am feeling so much better today, amazing what a good nights sleep can do!! Fx'd I have the same tonight!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Going for a shower and an early night now, keep popping by to see how Little A is doing, its addictive!! 
Got to wait til morning now for any checks for updates! 
Night all, Good luck Little A,
Back tomorrow xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

LittleAurora said:


> hey again!
> 
> I have been out for a walk and now have lost a significant amount of bloody stringy mucas. Enough to have some in my pants and alot on the paper.The pain is in my back and inside my vagina. Sometimes down my thighs. My bump does harden but is not sore the whole way up. The pains are not regular, dont last very long but are very painful. If this keeps up ill be ringing the midwife.

Been to a mums & tums class today for a birthing plan discussion...one thing she did say was that the contractions can be in your thighs & back too...doesnt mean its not a contraction!! Good luck hun xx



Mrs_N said:


> :hugs: to everyone because I have read through and know I had several things to say but can't remember them! :dohh:
> 
> Re nursing bras - how many do I need and when should I get fitted for them??
> 
> We have finally ordered the furniture for the nursery! :happydance: I've been struggling with this for ages, and could not find what I wanted!
> Anyway, we decided to go for the Devonshire cot from Babies R Us, and just get normal bedroom furniture for the rest which is from Next. Really pleased and can't wait for it all to arrive so I can start getting sorted! We already have a nursing chair, bookcase and tallboy so apart from a new sink unit I think that will be the nursery done! :happydance:

Fab choice of cot hun :winkwink: We have bought the cream one!! x

Em hope your feeling better soon...you sound like me with your handbags - peacocks, new look, tesco...nowt wrong with them lol! x



Been to see midwife today (35+2) she says im only measuring 30 weeks! She is not concerned because my growth scan last week was ok! Was woken with cramp like stitch down one side of my bump this morning, ate my breakfast and then was sick :oS x x

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh good luck LittleA, hope it all goes smoothly :hugs:


----------



## Krakir

OH i've missed so much today apparently!! a friend of mine had her baby at 36 weeks, he was perfectly healthy. I'm sure Little A's will turn out just as great!
(even though i'm horrible jealous too, i've been dreaming about holding mine for the past couple nights :) )


----------



## Snoozie

Drazic<3 said:


> Snoozie, I am so sorry sweetheart - I wasn't trying to scare you but I couldn't not mention it just in case. It's rare but as long as it's treated there are no more risks to you or baby and the odds of something horrible don't increase. I got my results earlier and I don't have it and I had all the symptoms - it must just be dry skin, ect. I really didn't mean to freak you but it's better to just have it checked out - my GP took the blood yesterday and I got the results today so they won't keep you waiting long :hugs: There is a sticky on front page of third tri with more info :)
> 
> Good luck little A :) Like you Blob - even though I want to go another week I am a bit jealous! Got a horrible feeling I will be waiting and waiting and watching you all go

Thankyou, I wasn't too worried as I've had itching in pg before just with the added symptomsI do need to get checked out. I called to see if the clinic was open for bloods tomorrow, spoke to a mw and she's booked me in for the day assessment centre tomorrow afternoon, she said my registrar should have referred me there last friday when I saw her. Doh! They will take bloods, monitor baby and get me the results within a few hours. They've also said they'll get me antihistemines for the itching, I'm worried that'll make the baby drowsy so I need to ask that. Hopefully everything is fine but if not I'm getting it sorted. Thanks again.xxx I'm so glad your results were ok.x

I wonder how LittleA is doing?


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Ooooo Good Luck LittleA - Im going to end up checking here all night for news now !!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Oh how jealous I am of LittleA! But I wish her all the best for a quick labour and healthy Bubs. xx


----------



## elmaxie

Oh my god!!

I go off to do boring things all day like sleeping, washing and washing the car and come back to find we have a Star mummy in labour ward!!!:happydance:

Soooo exciting!!! Good Luck Little A!!!!:happydance:Am sure all will be grand with baby...:thumbup:

I think we should do a wee bet as to sex, weight etc she will have!

I think she is having a baby girl who will be 6lb 12oz on 6th at 3am. :cloud9:

Oh god I am so exciting I dont think I will sleep tonight as I will be checking for updates!:dohh:

I am so excited that I cant actually remember anything else that has gone on in here today....so I am so sorry for not mentioning you!
Oh I do remember there being itchyness and the crap MW I would push for bloods for the liver thing as you just never know and really they should be taking pregnant woman more seriously! And as to why she couldnt do the bloods herself is beyond me!

I remember seeing nursery furniture which was gorgeous (sorry again I cannot remember whos:blush:) but wow I am very jealous:thumbup:

Hoping everyone else is doing fabby tonight.

Have I mentioned I am quite excited for LittleA?:happydance:

Emma.xx


----------



## janeydee

HIya Girls sorry to ask as i know its a bit personal but has anyone started to loose their plug yet? 
Reason i ask is (heres the tmi) ive had a bit (small) bit of tinged discharge over the last 2 days yesterday it was tinged like a peachy colour n a bit gluey and today its more a v pale yellowy/brown. As I say not particularly a lot as in enough for me to think ill ring the hospital as i know as long as its not red etc etc but what do u think?


----------



## lilbumpblue

janeydee said:


> HIya Girls sorry to ask as i know its a bit personal but has anyone started to loose their plug yet?
> Reason i ask is (heres the tmi) ive had a bit (small) bit of tinged discharge over the last 2 days yesterday it was tinged like a peachy colour n a bit gluey and today its more a v pale yellowy/brown. As I say not particularly a lot as in enough for me to think ill ring the hospital as i know as long as its not red etc etc but what do u think?

My midwife said today that it can come out from 36 weeks, and described it how you have so could well be your plug! :flower: x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Little A has been joined by a beautiful baby girl weighing 5lbs 7oz. I've seen a photo and she's gorgeous!


----------



## janeydee

lilbumpblue said:


> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> HIya Girls sorry to ask as i know its a bit personal but has anyone started to loose their plug yet?
> Reason i ask is (heres the tmi) ive had a bit (small) bit of tinged discharge over the last 2 days yesterday it was tinged like a peachy colour n a bit gluey and today its more a v pale yellowy/brown. As I say not particularly a lot as in enough for me to think ill ring the hospital as i know as long as its not red etc etc but what do u think?
> 
> My midwife said today that it can come out from 36 weeks, and described it how you have so could well be your plug! :flower: xClick to expand...

OOoooh thanks for your reply, that has made me feel a whole lot better, xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh wow that wad fast!!! Congrats little A!!! Xxx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Oh My Goodness well done littleA xxx


----------



## lilbumpblue

No problem Janeydee! 

Jayne x


----------



## Kaz1977

Massive congrats Little A :happydance:

I can't believe Stars are having their babies already! I'm bringing up the rear and still have ages to go.

Janeydee - my show with DS was almost clear and jelly-like and I lost it gradually over a period of 4 days, then went into labour on the 5th day. It wasn't at all like the bloody show the books describe that comes out all at once.

I'm getting very tired these days - toilet training a toddler that doesn't want to nap any more is not exactly the restful end to a pg I had hoped for :winkwink: My bump is getting very heavy - but I've still got lots of growing to do. Have finally started getting ready for this LO. Think I will get DH to get the stuff out of the loft next weekend when DS is staying at Grandmas.

Right I'm off to try to get some sleep now, though I drank a pint of water this evening so no doubt I'll be up to the loo lots. I've reached the 'I wee therefore I am' phase - oh joys!


----------



## opticalillus5

Woooo hoooooo Little A!!!!! I hope my labour goes so quickly... that's amazing!


----------



## Jellycat

Big Congrats Little A ... a baby girl and so quick.... I'm so happy xx


----------



## x-amy-x

OMG little A!!! :happydance: sooo pleased for you :D


----------



## SpelmanMommy

Congrats Little A!!!!

Have posted on this thread in a while... sorry! but i do check in on you ladies from time to time. I went to the doctor today and im 1cm dilated :happydance: still 30 days to go but i would love for my princess to come early as the doctor said shes fine to come now!! hope all you ladies are doing well!!


----------



## shorman

Oh wow that's fab congrats little A! Xx


----------



## xemmax

congratulations littleaurora! xxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Maybe you're next then SpelmanMommy?! It's all getting so excited.

Sorry for the lack of personals. I've been having dinner for my leaving do from work. It's my first day of maternity leave tomorrow!! Whoo hoo.

It's been very exciting getting the texts from Little A. I too can't believe how quick her labour was. I hope mine is like that.

x


----------



## Krakir

yaay congrats little A! can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Mrs_N

Aw yay massive congrats littleA!! :flower:


----------



## becs0375

Congratulations Little A!!!! OMG her dream about texting you Fishy was true xxx


----------



## elmaxie

OH MY GOD!!!

I go away to get a massage and come back and LittleA has a little girl!!

I am so so happy for them all!

Hope all is good with baby and mummy!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Blimen hec Becs you are right!! How spooky. Hope I have a dream like that tonight!! lol


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulations on your princess Little A. I hope my labour is as quick x thought I would have a quick check for updates before bed. I'm glad I did now! X


----------



## Snoozie

Congratulations Little A!!!!


----------



## Carley22

congratultions littlea im so freaking excited right now........ cant wait to see pics.... ARRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHH hehehehehehehehehehehe so excited man!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

OH MY GOODNESS!! How exciting, I got all excited when I saw the post saying she was 3cm dilated, then on labour ward, and then her baby is here!! Massive congratulations LittleA, I had such a feeling it would be a girly bump for you this time! Can't wait to hear about how it was and find out her name, and a piccie!! Hope Mummy and baby are doing well x

Oh yeah, hi everyone else!! Forgot about you lot! This is so exciting.. it just suddenly became very real!


----------



## MamaBird

OMG!!!!!!!!! Congrats Little A!!!!!
I don't log on for a day and I miss all of the excitement!!!!!
So happy to hear she had a nice short labour...but we have to remember girls...this is Rebecca's 3rd baby. Might not be so quick for some of us...but we can dream right? lol

xo


----------



## Cafferine

Awww, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! Need pictures of our third star! X


----------



## NurseKel

Congrats Little A!!!! Can't wait to see pics and know the name of your beautiful baby girl. 
Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## genies girl

well done little A sending you and your pink star lots of love x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratultaions on the pink bundle Little A! 
I have literally just got out of bed and had to log on..I was so excited to hear the news!!

I wonder who's next?? xx Keep those dreams coming Becs! (and let one be me!) lol xx


----------



## Boony

Congrats LittleA :happydance:


----------



## BLONDIE35

Congratulations Little A such a nice little surprise!!! xxx


----------



## Asher

Wow congrats Little A how exciting! I am so pleased you got your girly! Can't wait to hear the full story and see some pics of Sept Star number 3!! Hope you got some rest last night. xxx


Morning everyone!!


----------



## becs0375

Good Morning lovelies xx

Another good nights sleep for me!!! It must be Ian's foot massges that are making me all relaxed!! Not got much to do today, Ian finishes work at lunch and then has 3 weeks off!! Mind you if I go into labour he has been allowed to add his paternity leave onto the end of it, so he could potentialy have 6 weeks off as he has also added another week onto his paternity leave!! I think I will go mad if we end up spending 6 weeks together, I am so not used to it!! From Monday we are painting our house back and getting all the blinds down etc ready to move!! Wanna get all the bits and bobs done so we are not doing it when Hope is here!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Morning girls

I had a pretty good nights sleep too Becs, which makes a nice change! I went to bed about midnight, got up again for a bit at about 1 but then slept from about 2 til 7.30 this morning with only two trips to the loo for a wee! God I never thought I'd say that 5 and a half hours constituted a good nights sleep! I could have slept longer but baby woke me up with violent hiccups! Lovely way to wake up though isn't it :cloud9:

Another drizzly day here in Bolton, I don't think we are going to get any more sun. Think those 2 hot days back in June were our summer :haha: 

Today I'm going to have one last sort out of the nursery. I have already sorted it twice but want to make sure it's not dusty or anything so I'm going to take everything out, dust and put it all back and also make up the cot with the freshly washed bedding :cloud9:

Got a bit of an uneventful weekend ahead I think, Matt is going to the football with his mate tomorrow so will be out all day and I have no plans, then Sunday I think he is working on his book. He is a writer and pitched a book to a couple of publishers earlier this year. They are both interested but want to see more before they commit to publishing it, so he has been locking himself away trying to get it all done before the baby arrives in the hope that one of them publishes it! It'd be great if they did, but it does mean that I don't see him some days when he gets going with it.

What have you girls got planned for the weekend? Anything good?

xx


----------



## Mrs_N

Nothing much planned here, just getting the nursery ready for the decorators to start on monday - still got to clear out the rest of the old furniture. my parents are coming up to visit one day, not sure which yet, as hubby is away at a friend's for the weekend. 
Need my mum to do some gardening, I can't get down to ground level any more!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm having the same problem Mrs N, I wanted to plant a couple of plants in our border last week but couldn't get down low enough to do it! lol


----------



## becs0375

I just need to wash my moses basket bedding out as Missy our cat slept in it, so we have put it on top of the wardrobe now, so gonna sort that out!! We have bought a cat net to put over it!!

I don't know what we are doing this weekend, probably take Muprhy to the beach tomorrow and then we might be going to a Help for Heroes dog show, if not I am going shopping with my Mum!!

I know what you mean about 5 and a half hours sleep!! I went to bed at 10.30 and only got up twice for a wee, I think she has finally moved from my bladder!! I can tell she has patterns of sleep and awake now.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Our cat slept in the cot so I had to wash all the bedding yesterday! Naughty kitty. I was looking at those net things, but a friend told me that she had one but it just caved in when the cat jumped on top of it so it was no good lol I'm just trying to keep the nursery door closed now so he doesn't go in there at all. He malts fur everywhere!!


----------



## Mrs_N

one of our cats slept on the pram carrycot 
think he's learnt not to though. we've been trying to leave baby stuff around so they get used to it & it's not a novelty when baby arrives!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Massive congratulations LittleA - Our 3rd star is born !! x


----------



## Blob

Yaaaay congrats Little A :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

Urgh well i'm totally fecked today :cry: I'm in so much pain its killing me :nope: Last night start getting pains again but mine are not normal BHs mine are so fast i get only 30secs between them :cry: they were sore but just like early labour it was just that they lasted hours and that fast it shattered me :nope: I just dont understand the need for them :lol: I'm good with pain i had Tabs with no drugs at all... :wacko: I just am cramping all the time and getting pains as if baby is coming but then it all just stops :hissy: :hissy: Going to rant at the MW today :rofl: I dont think this baby will be born soon, i think 38-39 weeks but i cant do this until then :(

Sorry for the rant... i want some more mummies to meet their babies :wohoo:


----------



## MrsJ08

Blob - sorry to hear you are in so much pain :cry: 
I had two really painful BH this morning but they don't sound anything like as bad as yours. Perhaps the MW will be able to shed some light on what's going on today.

I wonder what Little A has called her little girl? 

My dog is definitely not a fan of the pram. We left is up until yesterday evening but now it's folded in the bedroom. The dog literally ran into the garden to get away from it, when he came back in he got on the sofa and glared at it. When I collapsed the chassis he ran out of the room again! Lol! I think I'm going to put it up every couple of days until he get's used to it. I thought about leaving it up but I don't want to risk him chewing the fabric of the apron or something when I'm not looking. If he get's on the sofa he can just about reach it so I wouldn't put it past him.

We are off to see my DH's uncle this afternoon for a bit of a wander and we will go for a nice meal. Tomorrow my BF is coming over as I haven't seen her for a couple of weeks and on Sunday my MIL is coming and staying over the day. I think it will be a nice relaxed weekend all in all. I'll have to review the list of jobs we have to do and see how well we have done this week.

Catch up later

x


----------



## elmaxie

Morning!

The babies name is on her facebook page...but I didn't want to put it incase her text buddy was gonna do it. But it's truely gorgeous! I will go onto her page and double check spellings and be back...

Blob it sounds horrible, especially if they are coming on top of each other!
Do you think your midwife might examine you to see if your dilating...goodness I hope when the baby is coming you get time to fill your pool! I know the mw said she might not make it to you in time....hmmm maybe she knows something you don't about your pains?? Wishing you labour dust to have the next star as that sounds horrendous what your going through!
And well done you on the no pain relief with Tabs!

Right I will be back! I could have just opened a new page to check but am on my pod and don't know it that's possible.

Emma.xx


----------



## elmaxie

According to her facebook LittleA has named her baby girl

Amelia Rose!

Just gorgeous and as I say I hope it wasn't meant to be secret or anything...just a few people have asked.

Xxx


----------



## becs0375

Amelia Rose is a gorgeous name xxx Thanks for letting us know Emma!!

Blob they sound awful xx

Mrs J, poor dog!!! Our dog sleeps by our pram and the cat sleeps in the shopping basket bit lol!! We have the rain cover over it so the cat can't get in!! Have a nice weekend!!


----------



## Tiredgirl

Hey Girlies!! :flower:

Hope everyone is well. Can anyone tel me how I get the September Stars sign on to my signature? Been trying and can't get it to work xx


----------



## Daisybell

Thanks for the advice mrs n :thumbup: i think i might buy some of them heat
packs and try them, if i remember to pick them up :wacko: 
went shopping yesterday and forgot half of the things i needed and i 
had a list :haha:

louise i would winge to your MW to make sure that she has sent the refferal
for the physio

:happydance: for little A on the birth of her girly, i love the name Amelia rose
so preety :thumbup: 

:hugs: Blob sorry to hear that you are in pain, i sure they must be doing something good (that what i try and tell myself anyway) 
i hope things improve today :thumbup:

carnt believe that 3stars have been born already, im due 4weeks on sunday
and im starting to panic coz i still havnt bought everything yet :oops: xxx

Hope everyone has a good day xxxx :kiss:


----------



## lilbumpblue

Tiredgirl said:


> Hey Girlies!! :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Can anyone tel me how I get the September Stars sign on to my signature? Been trying and can't get it to work xx

Have you seen the how too on the first post? You copy and paste the link into your signature box, but there is a space you have to delete. Something like instead of [img ] its x


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats on your little girl littlea and its a luvly name


----------



## Tiredgirl

lilbumpblue said:


> Tiredgirl said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girlies!! :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Can anyone tel me how I get the September Stars sign on to my signature? Been trying and can't get it to work xx
> 
> Have you seen the how too on the first post? You copy and paste the link into your signature box, but there is a space you have to delete. Something like instead of [img ] its x[/QUOTE]
> 
> Yay thank you, feel officially part of the 'club' now xxxClick to expand...


----------



## lilbumpblue

Seems another September baby is on his way...AOB1013's waters have broken and has started contracting!! :)


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning ladies! 

That's a gorgeous name - well done little A - we need pics! 

Blob :hugs: Fx you feel better soon, or that things get moving for you for good!

Well, I woke up at 4 and didn't get back to sleep until about 6 for no other reason than that I just wasn't tired! I'm completely addicted to nutella on toast at the moment, and wanted some. But I was determined NOT to have nutella at 5am. So in the end I fell back to sleep and woke up at half 10!!! (and then had 4 slices of nutella on toast :blush:). 

I'm so glad I only have a little dog... It can't reach to get in the pram lol. I must say though, I feel really sorry for her at the moment as I can't walk her cos of my back. Poor lil' dog. Every time I get my coat she looks at me and wags her tail. I take her to the stables every day for a run, but it's not really the same. It's like my poor horsey who's not getting ridden either. Oh well, in a couple of months i'll be able to walk the dog with my pram :) 

And good luck to Ally and her lil man! He should be fine at nearly 34 weeks; hope all goes well for her!


----------



## becs0375

Seems like its finally happening for the stars!!! I don't hold out much hope for an early arrival, would be nice but I doubt it!!!


----------



## Blob

I dont want :baby: to come until next weekend :lol: Not ready yet :haha: But i just dont get why i'm getting them :wacko: I kinda think baby is getting ready and when she decides to come she will cannon ball into the world :rofl: The pool arrives on monday and will be filled on tuesday prob so will be filled already :wohoo: So i'm going to just sit in it and relax :)

Think we're lucky we dont walk our dogs they just get let out :lol: But living on a farm is easy for that :)

Awwww that name is GORGEOUS that is on our girl list :cloud9:


----------



## becs0375

I wonder how many stars will be here before September?!!


----------



## Choc1985

Hi 

Congrates little a what a lovley name u have chosen.

Well I am just so so shattered agen begin to drive me mad I sleep for a few hours a nie then as soon as it's morning I get comftorable and I can sleep it's so frustrating. My oh had a interview At 10 this morning and I'm still sat wait for him lol althoughits given me chance to catch up with the thread as I don't get much chance and it's been quite nice to sit and chill in a cafe with a cup of tea lol hopin he hurries up now though I'm dyin to go home and have an hours nap lol 

Went to Aquanatel yesterday mad me feel loads betta. 

It's getting exiting now and all the lil stars starting to arrive lol iv sti got just under 5 weeks left although I keep telling her we ate ready anytime now lol 

I can't work out if she has dropped I keep feelin pressure down there but my bump dosent look high or low will try work out how to put a pic up on here later 

Gonna keep checkin in today to check the other lil star that may be on the way .

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## Snoozie

No way!!! Another baby coming!!!! Good luck to AOB1013!

Little A, congrats again, gorgeous name!!!!

33 weeks for me today...that's less than 50 days to go!!! :) Still seems ages away lol.


----------



## Drazic<3

Congrats on your gorgeous girl little A! 

Blob, sounds horrible, sending :hugs:

Sorry for the lack of personals, I am feeling right down. Found out this morning I have group B strep. Read too much and now I am super scared and worried. Anyone else have it? :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Oh no Drazic, when did you find out??


----------



## Carley22

Hey Drazic i have it too - they keep reassuring me that it is not dangerous unless they dont know about it - so now that they do it shouldnt be a problem - it will mean that if you were planning a water birth you cant have it and when you go into labour youll need to get dstraight to the hospital so that they can put us on an antibiotic drip..... we wont be able to be discharged in 6 hours like most other people they will want to monitor you and baby for at least 24 hours after birth... i havent asked if that means just baby staying in or both of us but have a consultant appointment on monday so will ask then. After 24 hours if baby is showing no signs then we are free to leave..... 

you still got my number? we can have a nice long chat about it if you like because ive wanted someone to talk to about it for ages..... 

All i know is to not scare yourself on google with this one as it can be nasty but really really shouldnt be. xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Wow it's all happening here, our little stars are eager!

Congrats Little A, Is this her first little girl? Lovely name, very pretty! 

Sending AOB1013, lots of luck to you and your little man xx

Well blink and it all happens here! 

No personals sorry, trying to upload pics for my dh, with kids all round me, and washing to dry and a rubbish rainy day, and a party to get my littlest to and an incomplete present to take so far!
Dh always asks me to do these things at the worst moment possible! 

Back later I hope for a better catch up!

Will be getting facebook sorted soon too, can't stand being so disconnected from everyone! 

:hugs: :baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Carley, Thanks so much sweetheart. I am sure I wrote it down, I will text you. Thank you :hugs: EDIT - Could you resend me it? I can't find it :hugs:

becs0375, Found out this morning by text (technology hey?!) We paid for a private test as I couldn't get rid of the nagging feeling about it. So glad I did now, even though I am sad it is much better to know.


----------



## stmw

Oooooo congrats Little A!!! What a gorgeous name! I cannot believe us Stars are starting to have our wonderful babies! Crazy times!

Ive been getting the hip pain at night aswell - cannot sleep atall. I think I have that restless leg problem aswell which is a pain in the bum!!

I cant remember names as ive read so many posts but:

Itchy hands and feet - your midwife should have done something - I cant believe she said it was normal. She should have had your bloods form filled out pronto!!! Silly lady!

I also love that nursery set in the white - looks beautiful.

Hope everyone is ok =) xxxxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Drazic - sorry to hear about your group B strep :hugs: try and stay positive and step away from google.

Good luck AOB - another baby on the way :happydance:


----------



## Snoozie

Drazic, you will be fine with some antibiotics given to you in labour. Far better to know about it than not to know.

Off to the assessment unit soon, hopefully my bloods will all be fine.

Love to all mums and bumps.x


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck at the assessment unit hun. I am sure you don't have OC, but probably the same - just better to know if you do! :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

OMG! Who's been having babies?!!!! I have to go back and check now :wohoo:

exciting!


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats LittleA! so weird you only mentioned having that dream the other night right? or was it Fish&chips who dreampt you had a girl? either way, spooky! lovely name too :)

x


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey Ladies,
Look at what happens when i don't come on for a few days! LittleA that name is gorgeous & top of my girl list heehee - just gotta convince DH!
Ooooh maybe Star No4 will be here today, & here was you lot betting i'd be next......no chance, Tufty is definately his/her Daddas bubba - i bet i'll be late :dohh:
Not been on as i've been seriously nesting again - this time in the nursery, i now feel i can call it that:haha:. Had a complete furniture shift around the other day, put shelves up, corner unit for my nappies, sorted baby changing unit out etc etc. I love coming & sitting in here now! Just need one more shelf for the books to go over the door frame then i think i'm all done!
Drazic :hugs: i'm sure you'll be fine - chat to Carley, she's a wise monkey :haha:
Snoozie - thinking about you hun :hugs:
Hope everyone else is ok? I've still not caught up & i think i've gone beyond that point now - i'd be here all week & suddienly i have a busy social calendar :shrug:. Reunion with 3 school friends tonight (1 of them includes my ex - who i was with for 10 yrs - sister, she was my best mate at school) got the scrapbooking crop tomorrow, work friends sons wedding reception sunday (all the asian food you can eat too - woohoo - spices here i come), monday midwife & 3rd hypnobirth class, next weekend frisbee golf & meal out for another friends birthday eeeek - actually i have no time to be going into labour right now :dohh:

Oh & before i go - i just wanna say i bought the cutest little mits, socks & hats from boots in the sale on monday, i still can't get over how tiny they are - not sure they are even big enough to fit the cat let alone a baby :haha:


----------



## Dolly.

BIG congrats to Little A!!!!!!!
Wow another September star, hope Mummy and baby are doing well xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

WOOHOO last box YAAAAAAAY!


----------



## genies girl

good luck to the next star on its way, i cant remember the name sorry!

Becs - foot massages, i think my husband would refuse, he has been brilliant but would draw the line at my manky feet, so make the most !

Blob- sorry your in pain i really hope it happens for you soon so you can get some comfort

Little A- fantastic name Amelia, its the same as what we have chosen for one of ours .

Optical- i was up at 4 too after i got bored of waking every hour i came on here and facebook.

well i had hospital this morning and blood pressure was fine, they want me to get gp to monitor it twice a week, i had some bloods done and they used the machine to trace the babies hearts and had a mini scan they were laying on top of each other both transverse now and the lower one would not perform as usual! :)

I am very tired today i just struggle to get comfortable anywhere x


----------



## limpetsmum

Aww sweetie - i bet your not getting comfy, here's us lot moaning & we only have 1 to accomodate :hugs:
Looks like Amelia is set to be a popular september name heehee - i do love it! Just trying to convince dH as he doesn't really like any particular girl names (better hope it's a boy then eh lmao)


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck AOB1013 x


----------



## becs0375

Genies Girl, I admire you having twins!! It must be a nightmare trying to get comfy xx

Limpets, I know loads of people who's girls are called Amelia! Its become very popular!! Enjoy the spicy food, hopefully it might start something for you!!! I quite fancy a curry myself!! Not sure I could cope with the indigestion!!

Just been and walked the dog, gonna prep veg for tea in abit!


----------



## elmaxie

Oh my goodness another star is coming into the world!!

Good luck AOB1013:happydance:

I really need to stop my predictions or I will have us all jinxed!:dohh:

Well I am having a crappy day so not gonna be on long:cry:mainly its my hormones getting on top of me but things are just annoying me lately.

We placed a mothercare order for a little bean bag seat for Nathan on 1st Aug and bought a few other little bits for him (mainly as it was free delivery on orders over £50 and we werent far off with his chair) so after a few days I see on my order the chair is out of stock until 26th Aug...am not amused but he will get it by Sept (I HOPE!) then yesterday me and OH were chatting in bed as Nathan was at childminders when we hear the post come through the door. Turns out it wasnt the post but a lazy delivery man who didnt bother to ring or knock the door!:growlmad:Just posted a very undetailed card through saying he couldnt deliver! So OH calls the delivery people who say they will call the driver and call us back within the hour....they never so he calls again and the driver denies he didnt know etc etc LIAR!!!! and we arrange for delivery today before 10am. It doesnt turn up so OH again calls and we get that we are meant to pick it up at depot:shrug:so we drive 10 miles across Edinburgh to the ruddy depot and I go in as OH doesnt do angry and annoyed but I do (and very well recently!) so I ring the bell on the door outside and wait. After 5 mins still no answer so I walk in this HUGE warehouse filled with parcels which I could have stolen and noone cares so I stand and press the bell again and keep my finger on it in that annoying way and noone even bats an eye lid!:wacko:So I then walk around to find an office and try to get help and eventually a man decided to help and cannot find my parcel anywhere....he was gone for a good 15 mins before a woman walks past asking if I am still here....no your imagining me of course i am still bloody here!!! So she asks where the parcel was from and I say mothercare and she turns to the crate less than 1 meter in fron of me asks my name and address and pulls out my parcel (the other guy is either trapped or gone home as he still ahsnt returned yet!) then I swear to god she asks me for ID:dohh: SERIOUSLY I just told her the package was mothercare and my name and address and she wants ID??

Then I get home to find that stuff is missing from the postman pat bath toy...its a red letterbox with foam letters and bathcrayons and wipable postcards...but there are only foam letter...so defeats the purpose of the postbox....this is when I cave in and :cry: But have just called mothercare and they are sending out a replacement asap and if I have anymore trouble with the couriers just to call them and they will deal with them...so its not so bad but with these hormones I feel like the world is caving in:dohh:

Anyways sorry for getting it off my chest...OH when I cried at him I could tell he was trying not to laugh but obviously wanted to live:haha:

Limpets congrats on the last box...its so exciting!!

Genies girl have you posted a bump pic?:blush: If not would you??:blush:I am just :blush:so interested in what a twin bump would look like but obviously if your shy dont worry I just thought I would ask.:thumbup:
It cant be fun trying to get comfy with two wee babies...one is a nightmare at times when I feel her squirming around afetr I get comfy.

Drazic I agree with step away from Google...there is never any good things to come out of google. I dont know much about it but am sure if they know you have it now its the best thing really:hugs:

Right am off to have a glass of ice and diet coke.

Hopefully I will get a chance to be back later and see if we have anymore stars or star mummies in labour!

:hugs:to all.

Emma.xx


----------



## becs0375

Emma, you did well to keep your cool!!! Delivery men piss me right off, most of them are so lazy!!!!!


----------



## janeydee

aww 3 born already!! wow, massive congrats xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aww Emma what a nightmare! I would have been fuming. A similar thing happened to me when I ordered my upgrade phone. They sent it to my old address, even though they have had my new one since I moved, then I had to ring up and faff around explaining it to the courier company, got my mum to drive me half way across Manchester to the depot, to be told that "oh we'll never find that in amongst this lot" and I was like YES YOU BLOODY WELL WILL!!! Then like with you it was on a crate right in front of him... grr stupid companies.

Genies that's so cute that one twin is lying on top of the other, aww I can't imagine having 2 little babies in there! 

Yay Limpets for last box woop!

Draz try not to worry and DO NOT google lol It is evil. Like Carley said, best that they know and it can be managed during labour. Is everyone tested for GBS? It's never been mentioned to me before.

Good luck AOB1013!! Another star on it's way, they obviously can't wait!

I've been in the nursery having a final sort out. It's a tiny little room so everything has to be in it's place otherwise it looks a mess, if you know what I mean. Anyway here are some piccies if you'd like to see. 

xx
 



Attached Files:







36809_10150257438010473_743965472_14061937_2865708_n.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 6









38553_10150257437590473_743965472_14061919_5351918_n.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6









38733_10150257437755473_743965472_14061921_2972166_n.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 6









38862_10150257438435473_743965472_14061972_772211_n.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 6









38895_10150257440075473_743965472_14061999_7995157_n.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Emzywemzy

And a few more...
 



Attached Files:







39103_10150257438745473_743965472_14061975_5815207_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4









39998_10150257437700473_743965472_14061920_4873501_n.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 5









40067_10150257438185473_743965472_14061958_6547254_n.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5









40208_10150257437070473_743965472_14061918_5695567_n.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6









40248_10150257437885473_743965472_14061925_5392544_n.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jenos

hi everyone its so exciting that the little september stars have started to arrive,
i've only just ealised that i'm in the last bow to limpets thats got to mean its not long now.
i've been talking to my bump today just letting him know that if he wants to he can come out its fine by me, but i don't think he was listening


----------



## Blob

Awww Emma :hugs: :hugs:

EEeeekk Genies i would love a bump pic of you too :rofl: Sounds really weird..

I want more stars born :lol: all the ones who are around 36 weeks please :lol: Though not me, i dont want mine until 38 weeks :haha:

Emzy :cloud9: gorgeous pics!!


----------



## genies girl

Elmaxie- I dont blame you getting upset, im amazed how anything gets delivered properly anymore and theres nearly always something missing!
I have loads of photos that i want to put on here but i dont seem to know how, ive tried changing my avatar pic and that wont work either i should try downloading on my pc instead of my laptop that may work, but ill keep on it!

Emzy- i love your nursery pics really cute and i admire your organisation it looks just like mine!

These are my first babies so i dont know that i feel any different to anyone else we are all uncomfortable and tired arnt we :)


----------



## Blob

:lol: Oh yes i tried to tell you how :dohh: Did it say that they were too big or anything??


----------



## Blob

Only other thing i've done when photos were being weird was put them in an album on FB and leave just that one open to anybody for the day that you put the link on here?


----------



## Emzywemzy

With photos, the post the image link thing never works for me, so I just upload as attachments from my laptop and that seems to work ok. With the avatar, it has to be quite small as it kept telling me mine was too big until I made it really small x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ok this is weird... I have hiccups and baby has hiccups at the same time! LOL feels very odd!


----------



## Carley22

aww emzy that must feel weird...i dont think that they do routinely sweep for strep and it annoys me as there are sooo many implications if you do have it.... to go untreated would be crazy...


----------



## Emzywemzy

That's mad. I might ask my midwife about it when I see her next week. Crazy they don't screen for it when so many people have it! x


----------



## Choc1985

Well iv been asleep all afternoon betta get up and do something or o won't be tired tonite lol 

Iv had my 1st real cravin over the lst few days ice cubes lol wat have all ur cravins been.


----------



## MrsJ08

Elmaxie - I'm not surprised you were mad. I've had a few instances like this with Home Delivery Network who Amazon have a habit of using. I've actually caught a delivery man putting a card through once and when I confronted him he insisted he had rung the bell. At which point I rang my bell so that he could hear my dog barking and said "please don't tell me you rang the bell when I was sat in the living room with my dog who didn't so much as whine let alone bark" and gave him a filthy look. My DH caught one another time and when he confronted him he said "it didn't look like anyone was in" - I mean what sort of stupid statement is that? My husband just said "that's impressive - your ability to look through walls" I think the sarcasm was lost on the driver though!

Emzy - cute nursery pics

I was wondering about the Strep B thing too as my MW hasn't mentioned it. I've got an appointment next week so I'll ask about it then.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Choc, I've not really had any cravings food wise apart from ice cream at the beginning, but I am getting cravings for smells, especially of cleaning products and soaps! Very strange. I am totally addicted to the smell of mr muscle kitchen spray, flash one for all and carex hand soap. And by addicted, I mean that I regularly stick my nose in the bottles and I even sprayed some on a cloth and carried it around with me so I could sniff it!! I'm soo weird x


----------



## drea2904

OMG MASSEEEVVVEEE CONGRATS TO LITTLE A!!!!!!!!!!! A wee girly, how amazing and a good weight;0 and now AOb should have her star tomorow, how frickin exciting...cheered my day up;)

Hope the rest of you stars are doing well....who's next?! not me im not ready lol.xxx


----------



## Krakir

Choc, just as a heads up, i was super craving ice too, and that can be a sign of Pica-when you crave non-food items, (which can be a sign of a vitamin/iron deficiency) Ice is kiind of on the line of being non food though :S
But i did a few days later find out i had some pretty low irons, and have been on iron pills since, and don't have the craving anymore (i was eating at LEAST a large cup from starbucks full of straight ice a day)

Congrats to AOB can't wait to have our fourth born soon!!
I'm surprised everyone isn't tested for strep B. Its a pretty easy test, and an easy fix if you know you have it!


----------



## Carley22

Well i cant believe i just fell asleep on the sofa!! Daves mum is on her way round to keep me company shes staying over tonight, as dave is away - its just im SOOOO tired i dont want her to feel like im not bothered as shes going out of her way to come over and the other thing is she wants to stay the entire weekend but i want some time to myself and wanted to see my mum at some point..... how would you suggest it without coming across selfish and uncaring?


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh exciting, good luck Ally! :dust:

love the nursery pics Emzy! :thumbup:

I had my first smell craving yesterday - walking past a shoe shop I had to go in and just smell the rubber soles :rofl:


----------



## Jellycat

Emzywemzy said:


> Choc, I've not really had any cravings food wise apart from ice cream at the beginning, but I am getting cravings for smells, especially of cleaning products and soaps! Very strange. I am totally addicted to the smell of mr muscle kitchen spray, flash one for all and carex hand soap. And by addicted, I mean that I regularly stick my nose in the bottles and I even sprayed some on a cloth and carried it around with me so I could sniff it!! I'm soo weird x

Oh Emzy you make me laugh  loving the nursery that's how we wanted ours just cant decide between jungle theme or bears.



> QUOTE=elmaxie;6405436] Then I get home to find that stuff is missing from the postman pat bath toy...its a red letterbox with foam letters and bathcrayons and wipable postcards...but there are only foam letter...so defeats the purpose of the postbox....this is when I cave in and :cry: But have just called mothercare and they are sending out a replacement asap and if I have anymore trouble with the couriers just to call them and they will deal with them...so its not so bad but with these hormones I feel like the world is caving in:dohh:

Hoping your OK now elmaxie damn those hormones xxx

Drazic - how do you find out about going private for strep B? Im interested as I really want a water birth but dont think you can if you have strep B

Got loads of things today... cot mattress, water spray, lavender Oil (good for healing and labour), Clary Sage (good for contractions), birthing ball, raspberry leaf tea and my favourite item.... Each Peach(and twos a pair) Lush massage bar and tin to put it in. The nutty midwife from antenatal recommended it, ive been trying it out on myself this aftrernoon.... perfect to rub on back is is not greasy like olils but gives enough moisture to be able to massage, has a lovely citrus smell ummmm almost cant wait for back labour pains so dh can use it on me :haha::haha:

Cant believe star number 4 is on its way.... it's making everything seem very real now... hope aob is doing OK :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Carley22 said:


> Well i cant believe i just fell asleep on the sofa!! Daves mum is on her way round to keep me company shes staying over tonight, as dave is away - its just im SOOOO tired i dont want her to feel like im not bothered as shes going out of her way to come over and the other thing is she wants to stay the entire weekend but i want some time to myself and wanted to see my mum at some point..... how would you suggest it without coming across selfish and uncaring?

I know this will be easier said than done but just be honest and tell her your tired, apologise if you need to go to bed early and say you appreciate her visiting too but need to sleep etc..... I'm sure she will understand... sorry I cant say more as it's one if those awkward situations that it depends on your realationship with each other . Hope you manage to have some 'You time' xx


----------



## Elphaba

Wow - congrats Little A!!! Very exciting that our September Stars are srtarting to make an appearance.

Good luck AOB1013 - looking forward to hearing some more good news!

Hope everyone else is doing ok now we're on the home stretch.


----------



## Louise3512uk

Why aren't there any pictures of Amelia Rose yet!!!!!!!?


----------



## Blob

Aaaaah babies on the way is soooo exiting!! I dont know why i'm more exited about other babies being born :haha: 

Went to MWs and she was sod all help :hissy: said oh they sound like BHs... well yes but why are they like this?? :wacko: anyhoos she had no answers for me other than it sounds like i'm ready for labour but my body is on the edge and cant decide yet :dohh: 

Jellycat :thumbup: you got everything now?


----------



## Blob

I loooove the name Amelia :cloud9:


----------



## opticalillus5

OMG I didn't know you don't get as routine test for group b strep on the NHS.... 

I'm ordering my testing kit from here now: 

https://www.mumstuff.co.uk/acatalog/Group-B-Streptococcus-Screening-Test-Kit.html

Is that where you went drazic? I'm not taking the risk of not knowing, especially as I want a water birth. Gunna ask midwife about it on Monday, but i've ordered my test now anyway just incase.


----------



## Mrs_N

Just ordered my kit too and will ask GP about it next week. 
I think there have been campaigns to get routine GBS testing into the system, but it's not there yet :(


----------



## Jessica214

Choc1985 said:


> Well iv been asleep all afternoon betta get up and do something or o won't be tired tonite lol
> 
> Iv had my 1st real cravin over the lst few days ice cubes lol wat have all ur cravins been.

Glad im not the only one! :) ive been eating cups full of ice!! sooo good! its really the only thing ive been craving for a while!


----------



## AngelzTears

Oh my goodness, who had a baby? Congrats! :happydance: 

Not fair, me next me next! :haha:


----------



## Jellycat

Blob said:


> Jellycat :thumbup: you got everything now?

Nothing major left now, finally packing my hospital bag tommorow now I have everything for that.... I suppose I should of left some things for when I start Maternity Leave to keep me occupied.



> OMG I didn't know you don't get as routine test for group b strep on the NHS....
> 
> I'm ordering my testing kit from here now:
> 
> https://www.mumstuff.co.uk/acatalo//g/G...-Test-Kit.html

Thanks fot this opticalillus5, going to take a look now



> Louise3512uk Why aren't there any pictures of Amelia Rose yet!!!!!!!?

I know its very exciting, maybe something will be posted tommorow? I think she will have lots of thick brown hair.... I dont know why


----------



## Drazic<3

Emzywemzy, Jellycat - I paid for a private test. I think it was £34.00 - they sent you the swabs, one vaginal and one rectal and you send them back. They text you the result so you have it quick but I think they put it in writing to you and your midwife too. Even if you can get one on the NHS, they only use the single test which gives up to 50% false negatives which is rubbish really. We were umming and ahhing doing it, but I am so thankful we did now. The odds truly are good as long as you are treated. 

opticalillus5 - That is who I went with with yeah hun. They will send you the swabs pretty quick and then you need to do them between 35-37 weeks as with the double testing they use it is valid for 5 weeks (as in, if you test pos or neg at that stage, it is likely you will be the same at delivery) 

I really just want her to be born now as soon as we get to 37 weeks, it terrifies me that I am carrying something which could harm her. Spicy pizza tonight I think!

Plus, I am going to be campaigning for GSB enhanced culture testing on the NHS. It's so wrong we can't get it.


----------



## Louise3512uk

Please forgive me ladies..... and ignore me.... but....


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Ooooooooohhh that feels a little bit better. Nothing in particular. Needed it though!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Just seen this and think its perfect for our little September stars...what do you think?? https://www.brightstarkids.com.au/i.../product_id/114/Star-Wall-Stickers-|-Wall.htm

Iv craved ice pops too!!! My iron levels were fine when checked :) My Sisters (2 of them) used to put the hoover of and sit sniffing the dusty hoover smell!!!! haha


----------



## Jellycat

You alright Louise ?


----------



## Louise3512uk

I'm fine! Just a moment of frustration!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Louise3512uk said:


> I'm fine! Just a moment of frustration!

 I know that feeling!!! lol x


----------



## Blob

Louise :hugs:

OMFG i'm so so exhausted i think i'm going to go to bed in a moment i really just dont feel right :cry:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Oooohhh blob....:hugs: hope you feel better hun...although I have a spooky little feeling that you might be introduced to a baby girl before the weekend is out! x


----------



## lilbumpblue

I know what u mean blob i just dont feel right, bump is really really tight and was having cramps right at the bottom of my bump earlier!! Braxton Hicks i hope...scared DF he keeps saying we could have a baby this weekend haha think he's excited!! lol x


----------



## Drazic<3

If you could all mentally book me in to pop on Tuesday that would be grand!


----------



## Snoozie

Can I join Louise (hope you are ok)...........ARRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!

Bloody stupid NHS!!!!

Ok so you all know I was given a day assessment appointment today as they wanted to check my rash etc seen as the consultant didn't check me over. Well I even took directions over the phone on where exactly I was going. I was all VERY clear! So I get there today on time and I'm not on the list....wtf................I was sent to pathology to get the bloods done, meanwhile dh phoned through to see what on earth was going on.................keep in mind I was told I'd get bloods done, hang around for a bit, get baby monitored, see consuiltant and get the results for the LFT's at least. I also called a friend in to babysit the three kids. So dh was told that they'd spoken to my registrar and she claims to have given me a full examination...................WTF....what a liar, she didn't feel my bump or look at my rash, I sat in the chair for a few mins before being rushed out. I am livid!!!!
What a cow backtracking incase I haver OC. Sooo mad!!!

So dh and I are baffled over the appointment today, we know both of us are not going mad!!!! Bizzarre!!!! But the main thing is the bloods are done and I'll phone for the results tomorrow afternoon after 3pm. I'm feeling confident that all will be ok, I think the itching has subsided the last 48 hours.

4th baby and never before have I had such a palava with the nhs!

Blob, I hope you feel well again soon.xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

What a nightmare hun. Good luck for the results tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Blob

:lol: thanks Louise :hugs: On the one hand i REALLY want to have my baby but on the other i really want my homebirth and cant have one until i'm pretty much 38 weeks :cry:


----------



## Blob

Snoozie :hugs:


----------



## elmaxie

Evening!

Well I am in a better mood I just had a bad tea from the chippy with salt and far too much chippy sauce:blush:blood sugar before bed will hate me but I dont care!
I did a bit of gardening and dragged bushes about the garden to various places for a change and to take out my courier frustrations:haha:

Louise I hope your ok and please can you book me in for delivery of baby girl after Tuesday please:thumbup:

Blob I hope you feel better although I do want your body to decide to have baby too...that said if your after your home birth but cant til 38 weeks I am torn between it now! Is that cos you wont get your pool for a while? Plus its really just one more week...7 days...not too long? Or maybe you have a big bath tub:shrug:

Snoozie thats shocking! I hope you got some answers re the doc as she obviously either has no clue about examinations or doing some very bad practice which should be highlighted! Hope you results are good news!:hugs:

Oooo limpets BH...so we could have a few more stars by the end of the weekend:happydance:

I need to check to see if there is an update on Ally (cant remember her username) Did she chat in here??

Right am off for a nose.

Emma.xx


----------



## becs0375

Snoozie what a nightmare xx

Louise, you feel better now chick!!!!

I keep wondering who will be next!!

I have been having a 'clear out' (tmi) bowels stuff, must of gone about 5 or 6 times today!!! Been having some cramping too, but I am not hopeful for an early arrival!! Ian has predicted I will be about 38 weeks!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Becs I've been going about a million times a day for the last few days as well and getting up in the night to go as well!! It's quite annoying, I seem to spend my whole life in the bathroom! x


----------



## shorman

hey ladies!!! GUESS WHAT!!! my c-section is booked for three weeks time on the 27th of august!! i get to meet my little girl :happydance::happydance:



https://www.tickerclub.com/cache/cbb4b7974c.png0

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev245pp___.png

https://lb2f.lilypie.com/AnWgp1.png 



https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10716;23/st/20110605/e/are+1st+annivrsary/k/6f9f/event.png




c-section booked for the 27th of august not long till we meet are little girl!


----------



## becs0375

Thats brilliant Shorman!!!!

Emma, its such an inconvienience!!! I am down to 2 or 3 times in the night!! I am so sick of going to the toilet now, I used to be able to hold myself for ages, now I have to go when I feel the urge!!!

My right rib area is burning where she is wedged!! Been on my ball for about 30 mins!! How long does everyone else do??


----------



## elmaxie

Oh Shorman thats fantastic news...bet you cant wait now and will be counting down the days!

My birthday is the 26th so will be thinking of you!!

Hope it flies in for you!

Emma.xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Good Luck Shorman! x

Wee wake ups = nightmare!!! I live in a 1900's terraced property and our toilet is downstairs, so each night its down the stair through the lounge through the kitchen past the backdoor (actually no stop and open door for dog to go loo too) then into the bathroom! Luckily though im only woken once by it!! x


----------



## Jellycat

Lilbumpblue

My house is the same and getting up in the middle of the night is doing my head in... seriously thonking about moving down to the sofa soon


----------



## Carley22

or get a bucket...


----------



## lilbumpblue

My DF hates the loo & bathroom being downstairs!! Good idea Carley lol x


----------



## Jellycat

:rofl::loo::rofl:


----------



## Carley22

lol i love living in a bungalow...


----------



## Emzywemzy

Carley22 said:


> or get a bucket...

Ewwww ha ha ha ha! 

Becs I'm doing about half an hour on the ball too x


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! So exciting with all these gorgeous babies popping out already!!!! I can't wait! I just told DH that all these supposed "Sept Stars" seem to be impatient little boogers and just don't wanna wait. I'm starting to thing we need to start a new thread called August Angels and move over there. ROFL


----------



## shorman

NurseKel said:


> Hi ladies! So exciting with all these gorgeous babies popping out already!!!! I can't wait! I just told DH that all these supposed "Sept Stars" seem to be impatient little boogers and just don't wanna wait. I'm starting to thing we need to start a new thread called August Angels and move over there. ROFL


Rolf love it defo joining ! Xx


----------



## NurseKel

Girl, I would give anything to move too! I just have been so miserable that I want this little bundle of joy to get here. At least you have your section booked so you know when your end is coming....lol. I can't get my doctor to agree to any of my plans for when I want Cade to get here. Dang it!


----------



## shorman

Lol aw bless you  doctors are very unhelpful like that lol, do you feel like your LO will be overdue, early or on time nursekel? Xx


----------



## NurseKel

Well, when I started with the preterm labor at 27 weeks I would've sworn early but now that I seem to be slowing down on my contractions and not dilating anymore...I have no idea. I told my DH that just my luck this booger will go 42 weeks! LOL I still feel like he will be a little early but how much I don't know. What is the reason they have scheduled a section for you and LO?


----------



## shorman

With my daughter I had an emergency c - section she almost died and well I went through pro's and cons and decided I just can't take the risk and I wasn't the same person as I had been I really went into myself when I had my daughter and would go out or see anyone for fear that something bad might happen so I decided with great thought as to I only had my daughter a year and a month ago I would be comfortable in having a natural birth for those reasons wish I could be brave but am at piece with the decision, aw typical my daughter who is now 1 tried to come at 32 weeks but ended up being over due by two weeks lol. Xx


----------



## NurseKel

I totally understand that decision then. My labor with my DD was only 16 hrs long and she weighed 5lbs 8oz so she was a tiny easy thing to have. I have already been told this little one has a very large head and I am terrified of having a section. I am just hoping if it looks like he is getting really big that my OB will agree to an early induction or something. It is really important to me to have a vaginal birth but so far nothing with this has been easy so....lol.


----------



## MrsJ08

Morning ladies! Any news on AOB?

My dog is driving me insane! Got up at 5.15 for a wee & he was snoring in the living room. Took me ages to get to sleep as baby (who was head down not breech at the time!) had hiccups. Dog then woke me up at 7.35. I thought he wanted a wee but seemingly not so I left the back door open and came back to bed. DH is asleep & the bloody dog has been crying by the door & stamping his feet (we have wooden floorboards) for 40mins because he wants to come in the bedroom for chin rubs with DH who has slept through it all!! Anybody want a Basset Hound??? :rofl:


----------



## lilbumpblue

MrsJ08 said:


> Morning ladies! Any news on AOB?
> 
> My dog is driving me insane! Got up at 5.15 for a wee & he was snoring in the living room. Took me ages to get to sleep as baby (who was head down not breech at the time!) had hiccups. Dog then woke me up at 7.35. I thought he wanted a wee but seemingly not so I left the back door open and came back to bed. DH is asleep & the bloody dog has been crying by the door & stamping his feet (we have wooden floorboards) for 40mins because he wants to come in the bedroom for chin rubs with DH who has slept through it all!! Anybody want a Basset Hound??? :rofl:

Well i didnt have a loo wake until 7:30!!! DF went off to work at 7:50 and now im lying in bed with my cuppa and my laptop just relaxing...then the pesky pooch decided he didnt want me laying in bed he wanted me up and playing... grrrrr!! I managed shut him up thou and he is now asleep! lol x


----------



## genies girl

Mrs J08- bless the dog and dh sleeping through amazing how they practice that ready for when baby arrives!

im going to do lots of house work today didnt do any yesterday very lazy!
The midwife phoned from hosp just to piont out the anemia concerns again, i had half a guiness last night purely medicinal :)

has everyone chosen there babies names yet?


----------



## lilbumpblue

genies girl said:


> Mrs J08- bless the dog and dh sleeping through amazing how they practice that ready for when baby arrives!
> 
> im going to do lots of house work today didnt do any yesterday very lazy!
> The midwife phoned from hosp just to piont out the anemia concerns again, i had half a guiness last night purely medicinal :)
> 
> has everyone chosen there babies names yet?

Medicinal :haha: 

We have chosen James Cooper for our baby boy! Have you chosen names yet?? x


----------



## MrsJ08

genies girl said:


> has everyone chosen there babies names yet?

Yes we chose ours back in April although we aren't sharing as we have also been keeping the sex of our baby secret. My Mum and a couple of my friends know I'm on here so I can't risk revealing it. I chose the baby's first name and DH chose the baby's middle name. DH said no to my first name choice originally but for some reason he seemed to come around to it and out of the blue agreed :happydance: It's not a particularly popular name as in top 100 rather than top 50 but since we decided on it I keep hearing it everywhere! We were on hol recently with MIL & FIL and an admittedly naughty child had the same name. I braced myself waiting for my MIL to say something derogatory about the name (as she had told me she disliked some of the other names we have considered during the week) but thankfully she didn't say anything. Phew I was so relieved, one of the reasons we haven't discussed names with anyone is that it's so subjective I know I would be upset if they said they didn't like it. This way I figure even if they don't like it, they will be too polite to say after the baby is born and named :blush:


----------



## Blob

Shorman :wohoo: thats fab!! I'm dead jealous you know when you're meeting your baby.

Emma its cos my pool cost me £300 and i dont get any of that back if she comes early :wacko: Doesnt bother me waiting 7 days though...i just dont want to go overdue :haha:

Becs and Emzy i think its between you two and Louise :lol:

We've picked our names...:)
I woke up wanting to clean the floor and sofa :wacko:


----------



## Mrs_N

We've picked our names too - we have two for a girl and two for a boy, just in case baby doesn't suit the first choice! They are secret though, we haven't told anyone, my mum keeps bugging me :rofl:

ooh happy full term day blob! 

last I read Ally (AOB) was being induced this morning. 

I had a rubbish night's sleep - although I know I did get some sleep because I kept dreaming that DH and I were in a concentration camp! It was really random and not very nice :( He's away this weekend and I'm feeling a bit twitchy about it to be honest with all these preterm labours going on! My mum is coming to stay to ight though bless her so I won't be by myself.


----------



## Blob

Ooooh Mrs N thats not nice :hugs: 

Yea i think it sad 11...

BAH think i should go and wake Tabs up...so hate waking sleeping children


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!

Was up at 6am, came down as I was hungry and needed a number 2 lol!! Had a dream that Emzy gave birth last night!!! 

Blob I think my LO will go over, she seems very comfy in there lol!!

Our dog has only just got up, Murphy is one lazy lab, he is just over 8 months. He is so chilled out and not like a normal hyper puppy!! He has some funny ways!!


----------



## Asher

Hiya everyone!! Blob I just can't believe you've hit the 37 week mark!! Woo hoo!! Ooooh cleaning instinct!! Exciting! 35 weeks for me today, so am feeling much more happy by the day that even if I don't get to 37, at least my hospital stay should be shorter than it would have been if bubs had come earlier than now. Archie was home at 35 weeks exactly, so he's my little benchmark!

It's my turn this morning for a Louise style AAAARRRRGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!! I am so sick of discussing MIL with hubby. She is a pain in the arse. She means well but does my head in, so at the moment I am best avoiding her given that my fuse is short and my hormone levels high. She dotes on the boys but doesn't discipline them as I do or my mum does, which means that when they come home from her house, they tend to be wild, and I have to suffer the consequences of that. I do a lot with my mum. We haven't always had the best relationship in the world, but since the kids things are better. She lives literally a 2 minute walk around the corner from our house, and cares for my dad, grandad and sister who all have disabilities, so she's in most of the time and doesn't work. In the week, since I've been off work for a while, I tend to go round to mums a lot, and the boys love going for lunch or popping out to the shops with her. Yesterday we popped into town for an hour to get a few bits, it's just the norm. Well, this week, MIL mentioned to DH that she feels she's not as involved as my mum (she works full time) and DH and I ended up falling out about it. He basically wants me to take her out with the kids shopping and stuff on a Saturday (bear in mind he doesn't plan on coming with us) and doesn't see why I won't just tell my mum she's not coming anymore and his mum is. Erm, no, don't think so. This morning I happened to mention that I am going to nip up to John Lewis after Archie's swimming lesson (he's working overtime today) to pick up a knitting pattern for a hat...... he says "why don't you ask my mum to go with you?"....... I wanted to explode but managed to keep my cool. I know I am ranting but I think me and him are going to come to real blows about this. This is the woman who when I have a baby, tells me when it needs to be fed and winded (cos obviously I have no bond with my baby and have no idea when these things need to be done!) and then won't give me the damn baby to feed, when I am breastfeeding it!!!!!

Anyway, sorry, none of that made sense. I really needed to rant. Phew I need to calm down I think!!!!!!

Well I finished my baby cardigan last night and it's now hanging on the line washed and drying! I am soooo proud of it, it's fab! Not so perfect, but absolutely all my own work!!! So I have to post a piccy of it!
https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/06082010539.jpg

I think that pic is probably huge sorry!!

Right, I am going to go and calm down. Maybe I will be more chilled when I start a new knitting project. Hmmmmmm.

Catch up later ladies! I hope Ally is okay and her induction goes to plan today. :hugs:

PS Becs!! Our lab, Lucius (Looshy) has always been slightly odd. He has random habits and is a lazy lump!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Asher - don't blame you for having a rant. Families eh? Who would have them? Maybe it's just me but why would your MIL expect to be as involved as your own mother? My Mum, Nan and Auntie totally expect to be involved in the pregnancy side of things (especially as I'm the only grandaughter) but my MIL while interested wouldn't particularly expect me to take her pram shopping with me for example, in the same way she wouldn't have expected to come Wedding Dress Shopping either as that was my Mum's job. (As it happens I didn't take either of them and went with my best friend instead :rofl:) If she wants to be more involved with the kids why can't your DH take them somewhere for the day with her so that you can have a break? That would make far more sense to me? No doubt your DH is taking it out on you because in typical man style he's not prepared to upset his Mum but thinks it's fine for you to upset your's! Hope you get it sorted either way :hugs:

p.s lovely cardigan!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry for not much in the way of personals. Am just trying to take it easy and get my head round the fact I will soon have a baby.

Asher, your DH seems to have forgotten that your Mum is YOUR Mum!!! Of course you are going to have a better relationship with her and see her more. Likewise I would imagine he would be closer to his Mum. It's only natural. Yes she may want to see the kids more but you can do that as a family. I would be livid if my dh told me I HAD to give up my Mum a bit more for the benefit of his Mum. 

I love my Mother in Law to bits but my Mum is my Mum and I can totally relax with her and say it as it is. You don't need the stress of getting worked up by somebody else who you can't talk to properly.

:hugs:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Lovely cardigan Asher! Well done you! I really don't think I have the patience to do it.... ok, the truth is I followed a video on youtube on how to knit and I didn't even get past the casting on stage :(

Blob, I don't know why you would think I might be next!! I haven't had any signs at all yet! My nesting lasted 2 days and seems to be well and truly over, my excitement at washing and ironing baby stuff soon dwindled when I found out how fiddly baby clothes are to iron! The only thing for me is that I am going to the toilet for number 2s a lot more often than I ever did before! Every little twinge has DH saying 'oooooooohhhhhhhhh here she comes!' I think I will be pretty much bang on time if I'm honest, I don't think she'll be late as my mum and sister were on time with all of theirs but I don't think she'll be particularly early either!

DH is being lovely at the moment, he went out and bought me some 'twernt oil' for massaging my perinium yesterday, I don't know if anyone else would call it twernt oil though! He was also rubbing some cocoa butter into my belly last night and he was laughing at my belly button because I can close it by moving my belly around .. then he made me laugh and it went really weird and was opening and closing and it looked like it was talking to him, it was so funny, then it was ruined because a little wee came out :( (although he still thought it was funny!)

Has anyone heard from LittleA? I'm interested to know how her and baby are doing, i keep checking for updates but nothing!


----------



## Jellycat

Asher - I have ths same issue with my SIL... always seems to have an opinion about me , car, wedding etc. Luckily she lives miles away so I dont have to grit my teeth too often. Also your knitting is putting me to shame, havent finished my blanket yet and got stuck knitting my jumper I'm having to ask someone from work for help.

Had the most vivid dream last night I was in Clintons cards and I was holding my beautiful girl, my mum and aunty turned up too so happy..... now thinking its a sign and Im having a girl after calling bumo he for the past 8 months.

Used my new birthing ball yesterday its so comfy


----------



## Fish&Chips

Louise, I've just text her so will let you all know asap. x


----------



## Daisybell

Morning all,

been having weird dreams lately, some not nice at all!!
the other night i was dreaming that i was choking DD :cry: i could see my hands around her neck, when i woke up i was in a pannic, took me awhile to realise that it was just a dream. 

Been on a cleaning spree this morning, nothing new 4me, just leaves me knackered lol

Hope little A is doing ok with her new arrival? :thumbup:

lovely cardigan Asher, ive so forgot how to knit :wacko: use to do it when i was a child.

Asher i agree with mrs j, why dosnt your DH arrange to go out with her and the kids for the day? then she gets to spend time with him and the kids just like you spend time with your mum and the kids.

Have a nice day ladies :flower: xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: daisybell that's not a nice dream, bet you were a bit shaken when you woke up!

fab cardigan asher, wish I could be bothered to learn to knit! 
my mil gets jealous that we see my parents more than her, but she lives in Spain and they live only an hour away so what on earth does she expect?!


----------



## Blob

:hugs: MILs are hard i'm really lucky with mine (at the moment) But i agree OHs just do not get that you are going to involve your own mum more than theirs...thats the difference between having boys and girls. The cardigan is sooo sweet!

Louise i didnt have any signs last time... i dont think i will this time either except these annoying BHs :grr:


----------



## babythinkpink

Good morning all, 

What a lovely cardigan, wish i could knit, I am rubbish, my sister is briliant with anything needle craft, but sadly it didn't extend to me!

I know i wont be next baby born as not only as i am not due til 19th Sept but because the earliest out of 4 has been 1 day after due date, so no real hopes for anything else, my babies stay firmly in place til they are due!
I am going to start at 37 weeks, but i really don't want an August baby, only because of the school intake, I just can't imagine having to part with my just 4 yr old for school, nearly 5 sounds better! (not too selfish then!)
I put together my rocking stand for the moses basket last night, I am glad i did it as i have no energy, or patience now, i just will have enough to get the baby washing done, maintain the housework, and that is about it! 

I think the next star was due to be induced at 11 today, we were due the same day so pretty scary really! Hope all goes well for Ally and her baby boy.
She is a pop in and out star, but starts lots of threads of her own, someone did ask! 

Nothing exiting to report here, a very wriggly baby, and keep dreaming my waters have broken, or I am in labour or other strange things, all usual for the looming birth! Last night i was aware of wriggles all night, i wake up wondering if i was dreaming it! 

Anyway, sorry for lack of personals, everything just runs on too fast, having discovered the last unread post button (thank you to who said about it!) I look and there are about 5 pages to catch up on and i forget what has been said! When i quote my posts take up a page on here! 

Got to go, want to try and sort facebook and surprise surprise my boys are fighting!

:hugs: :baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Blob

See it really doesnt matter here as our intake is really random..the school Tabs will go to i'm sure its like Dec or Jan. There were people in my year more than a year apart :wacko: So i'm quite happy having an August baby :haha:

I just want to wait one week and then i will be jumping around to get her out :wohoo:


----------



## elmaxie

Afternoon ladies!

Gorgeous cardi! I just wish I could knit!
As for you MIL I agree your OH should go out with her or invite her round for tea etc etc plus your mum is your mum and by what you said she looks after her family and is there for you all but you mil works so what does she expect...
I won't be having "in law" problems this time round as they still dint talk to us and I refused to have anything to do with them after everything they did to us after Nathan was born. OH tried his best to reason with them for about 4 or 5 months then cut his contact as they were so childish. It started with them ignoring OH when he called to say I was in labour/had given birth then expected they should visit every visit time. Carried over to wanting to come out at 8/9pm to visit when we were home (they are retired!) and felt my family were being favoured over them...all my family worked at this point and would drive 30mins after work to see us!
Also they had a huge problem with me breastfeeding and his mum smoked like a chimney and refused to stop before we visited or opened a window!
So glad we are free of them this time round as horrible as I sound.

Hoping everything is going well with Ally aob.
And hopefully littleA will be in touch soon...I would love to see a picture of Amelia....I think she will have hair too(can't remember who said that the other day)

anyways I better get back out of bed and dressed as am going up to my dads to relocate plant pots to my house as my stepmum has finally moved out the house(all be it left it in a state like squatters have lived there!) and my mum is coming too to help him with the jungle/garden...wonder if love will reblossom lol don't worry I am being funny about that last one but it's so nice get get on again after years of bitterness.

Later ladies,

emma.xx


----------



## Drazic<3

I'll go next! I really want to get her out and away from my GBS and safe. Tuesday would be fine - book me in please ladies!


----------



## Louise3512uk

I've mentally booked you in for Tuesday afternoon, waters to go at about 3pm is that ok?! I wish it really did work like this!!

Well its our first wedding anniversary tomorrow so i've just been out to buy two fillet steaks to make, can't wait! I'll be doing our sunday roast today too to make up for it, so busy busy in the kitchen! I'm also going to make a proper start on my hospital bag! I thought to myself yesterday that it seems wrong sitting and bouncing on my ball wanting something to start happening when I haven't even packed a bag yet!


----------



## becs0375

Louise, Ian calls it a twernt too!! Must be a squaddie thing LMAO!!! He has been massaging oil into mine as I can't quite get the right angle!!! I too need to pack my bags, although I am sure I could do it in 5 mins if I had too!!

Asher, you make me glad we have nothing to do with Ian's family! They are a bunch of selfish twats!! Lovely cardi xx

Hope all is going well for Ally!!!

Can't wait to see some pics of Amelia!!

We are gonna take Murphy out, I am doing so much walking, it better pay off!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Must be a squaddie thing hehehe! Most embarrassing when your mum asks what a twernt is though!!

I am literally on my way upstairs RIGHT NOW to do my bag.... argh can't get motivated! I better though because there's only half an hour till the season kicks off!


----------



## Mrs_N

for some reason the thought of perineal massage makes me feel a bit nauseous! :sick:

I should really get started on my hospital bag - I've been putting everything to one side so it's all in one place, but I still need to do clothes! I've started on baby's bag already, but it felt a bit wierd doing it, guess it makes it seem real! 
I've just ordered my labour bag - been needing to get a new weekend bag for ages since our old one has practically fallen apart, so this is as good an excuse as any!
 



Attached Files:







292276.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I really should pack my hospital bag with only 3 1/2 weeks to go. I think it will most likely get done next week when DS is on holiday with his dad!
I have my sisters wedding reception this evening so I should really be getting ready but all I am ready for is bed!! lol
At least I have the chance to do my hair and make up for a reason and it might just be the last night out I get for a while.

Short post, brain is mushy...sorry. xx


----------



## Asher

Thanks ladies for your comments, I'm glad it's not just my preggers hormones making me feel so upset about this MIL situation. I confess that she rang my mobile phone before and I didn't answer it. I can't stand her pestering me. Anyway, got my next knitting pattern for a very cute hat, will start it tonight!

Becs and Louise, I have never heard of a twernt but I quite like that name for it! Heard worse!! 

Loving that bag Mrs N! Very nice, where's it from?

Teeny enjoy the wedding, you'll probably enjoy it once you're there.

We're supposed to be at a friend's daughter's 3rd b'day party at 3.30. DH is still at work and the kids need to be showered and me changed and make up done before then. I think I had better get a bloomin move on.


----------



## Drazic<3

I have pretty much everything I need thrown at a case in my dining room. Just can't bring myself to pack it for some reason! 

Louise, you can have whatever time Tuesday you like, just fit me in around you! :rofl:


----------



## elmaxie

Well the relocating of plant pots went to pot!

Because the place is a tip and over 3 floors I was going myself but NOOOOO OH decided he wanted to come too so luckily I took his car and him mine (As it had the car seat in) as after 1/2 and hour of having to watch Nathan and shouting NO 100 times I gave up and came away. OH really annoys me sometimes by doing this.

But now I just dont feel very good like my tummy is gonna explode so might take Nathan out a slow `short walk in his buggy and hope he goes to sleep as I really cannot cope today...hence I was looking forward to some calm relaxed adult time doing some gardening...:cry:

Be back later.
Emma.xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Wayne said it's called a twernt because 'if it 'twernt' there your guts would fall out' hee hee

Done babies bag wooo!! Put a couple of bits in for me but going to do more later, I HATE packing and I keep changing my mind about which bits I want to pack! Plus all the bending over has given me heartburn!


----------



## Jellycat

Mrs N - Love the new bag very cutewould be too much

Teeny hope you enjoy the wedding, I have one to go to next week but it's all day, kind of wish its just the evening as I think all day will be too tiring

Been trying to pack my hospital bag today.... I thought i had everything with a tick list etc but now its come to it i'm questioning everything i'm putting in aghhhhh. My bag seems massive and havent got the baby stuff in yet !! I think im going to leave a 'left over' bag at home so if I need something DH will be able to find it and bring it in.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I want to scream.......
My hair will not do anything and I look such a mess....I have given up till later. I feel like I could grab the shaver and give myself a no.1 all over!! lol

Stupid hair, stupid hormones. GGRRR. 
Soory. x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girls

Blob, I hope you are right and I go sooner rather than later! Anytime is fine now as baby is FULL TERM TODAY WOOHOOO! :wohoo: Happy 37 weeks to you too Blob! I have a horrible feeling that I am going to go overdue though :wacko: I don't think I can stand another potential 5 weeks!! Anyway, I agree with Louise I have a feeling it will be you next!!

And Becs, I can't believe you dreamt I gave birth last night! Unfortunately I didn't, but keep em coming! ha ha I woke up STARVING in the middle of the night last night too, our bodies are doing weird things to us. 

Happy 35 weeks Asher!

Asher, I agree with the others. Of course you are going to have a closer relationship with your mum than his, she is your mum after all!! I don't have that problem... veerry long story but Matt isn't in contact with his parents and so we only see my side of the family and that's a bloody good thing believe me! I won't go into details but they very nearly ruined our wedding last year and in the end didn't come. We are better off without them in our lives! And absolutely love the cardi! How talented are you!

Daisybell that dream sounds terrible!! I hate having bad dreams, they make you feel funny all day.

Drazic wouldn't it be fab if we could tell them when to come out?! Ok, I'm ready now, out you pop!!

I haven't been doing any perineal massage... I really doubt if I could reach so I'd have to get Matt to do it I think!

Lovely bag Mrs N! My bag's all done and sitting waiting!

Have a great time at the wedding Teeny! Nice to get all dressed up, I haven't in ages. And I regularly feel like doing a Britney with my hair, it would be much easier if I were a skin head!

Have a very wriggly baby today who has had hiccups all morning! It feels like my bump is bruised on one side too, either I've banged into something or baby has kicked so hard she has bruised me!

Matt's out at the football with his mate, watching nottingham forest and someone at Burnley. When he left at 1pm, I felt a bit dodgy so I lay on the bed and fell asleep til half 2!! I need to get a wriggle on and clean the house as my friend from Leamington has decided to come for a visit tomorrow and it's the first time she has seen the new house, so I want it to look spik and span! 

I'll have to do a full term bump pic and post it later on

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and is anyone else waking up with numb, tingly wrists and sore knuckles?! It's driving me mad. My hands have swollen up as well and I have had to take my wedding ring off :cry: xx


----------



## elmaxie

Oh emzy sounds like you have carpel tunnel syndrome. I had it with Nathan and it was murder!

Basically cos your hands have swelled up its pressing in nerves and making your hands numb....I have been lucky and escaped it this time...so far!

Well I am a very unhappy Emma since OH is still not back from MY dads with my mum and brother. I have been feeling shocking like the world may just fall out of me so went a little walk around the primary school which is literally beside my house and just couldnt do anymore.
Nathan is being tired and grumpy so I have had the tv on (something which I save for after tea but befre bed.

But its tea time now so its quiet.

Emma.xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yes Emzy! My hands are killing me! I find it now hard to close them in a fist and when I do my middle finger on my left hand gets stuck!!

Ok ladies, I'm allowed to post the pics of Amelia on here for Little A. 

Little A is still in hospital and is hoping to go home tomorrow. Amelia is doing great though! Little A is very very proud of her but is in shock that she is here so early and that she is a girl (she already has two boys). She is only measuring 34 weeks. She is going to wait to write the whole birth story because there was a problem which is why Amelia came early.

Here are the photos I have been sent...

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/P050810_2049.jpg
https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/resize_image_-1135171261.jpg
https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/resize_image_-1135214283.jpg
https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/resize_image_-1135255576.jpg


----------



## becs0375

Elmaxie, hope you feel better soon xx

Emzy, its mad. Its either I need the loo or I am hungry in the night!!!

Louise, well done on doing your bag!! I need a rocket up my hoop!!

I have bloody indigestion, so am eating some rennies!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Wow - Amelia is gorgeous. Congrats again Little A x x x


----------



## ladykara

OMG how cute is Amelia !!!! good news everything is ok ..x


----------



## Blob

Emma :hugs:

OMG isnt she so gorgegous!! Would never have thought she was early...is it not scary that we have one of those inside us?? A fully cooked baby looking baby :rofl:
Hope everything is ok with LittleA though :hugs:

Eee well on and off today been having back pains and period pains but no tightenings..I got the week running up to Tabs being born so FX'd this time next week i will be having my :baby: But SOOO unlikely i will be that lucky but i can hope :haha:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Awww she is adorable. What a beautiful little baby. Thanks for posting them F&C and hope all is ok with Little A.

F&C I can barely make a fist either! And glad you have escaped it so far Emma, I'd never heard of carpal tunnel syndrome before. Another lovely thing to add to my list of ailments ha ha It's funny as my feet and ankles are not swollen anymore. They were only bad when we had the hot weather and are fine now, although that might be because I'm not working now and so off them a lot more. 

Becs, I'm the same I either need to eat or go to the toilet in the night, sometimes both at the same time ha ha! It's horrible waking up with hunger pangs though, they really hurt!!

Hope you feel better soon Emma, I was a bit like that yesterday and went for a walk with Matt but had to stop every 5 seconds as I was getting mega BH and felt like everything was going to fall out of the bottom of me! Poor Matt was all worried about me and I'm sure he thought the baby was going to fall out mid step... bless him lol x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Blob I know I can't quite get my head around it... there is one of those in my belly?! really?! sooo weird!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Me too... surely I've just got bad wind? There can't really be a proper baby in there!


----------



## Mrs_N

Aw Amelia is gorgeous, hope they are both doing well :hugs:

I've been waking up with tingly fingers a lot too - my hands aren't swollen though :wacko: 

I forget who asked but the bag is Cath Kidston :flower:


----------



## babythinkpink

I am no stranger to all this but i still get totally shocked when a real, whole baby comes out! 

Amelia is gorgeous :hugs:


Been busy bee today, still got stuff to do so will be back later!

Back on facebook, feel like i am back in touch now, and means i can keep up with the Stars so much better! 

Back later xx:hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh Mrs N I love Cath Kidston! I have this bag and I use it to death
 



Attached Files:







book bag_spray flowers.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Choc1985

Hi everyone I'm also feelin very rubbish at the min very tired and also very sick. Not sure if iv had bh iv had my tummy go tight but didn't hurt are these bh???? 

Been to look round the labour ward today was quite impressed as I had heard mixed reports about it 

Did have more things to put and antes personals but iv forgot now as the oh sat talkin too me


----------



## Choc1985

Iv remembered what it was I was gonna ask wat do I need in hospital bag ???


----------



## MamaBird

OMG!!! Amelia is SOOOOO beautiful!!! So tiny and perfect!!
Can't wait to hear Rebecca's birth story! Hope she can go home soon!


----------



## MamaBird

Choc: there's a sticky thread in 3rd Tri that has suggestions as to what to pack in your hospital bag. I also googled it and looked at several sites while making my list.


----------



## Drazic<3

Awww, she is utterly adorable. What a cutie! 

Choc - I have been feeling rubbish too. I HAD to have a nap earlier for the first time since being preggo, my back aches and I feel sick and so so tired. It sucks! I am hoping it's something exciting rather than something horrible, but little one is hyper so I think she is fine.


----------



## Louise3512uk

Oh blimey she is so gorgeous! I can't believe there is one of those in my belly! I'm kind of counting down to pregnancy being over, but sometimes I think I forget what I'm counting down to!!

I hope they get to go home tomorrow and I hope the problem was nothing serious and all is good now?

Having serious hot flushes while cooking our roast, really struggling, keep having to go and sit in front of the fan!! 

Wayne came back from town where he was buying bits and pieces to go in his man bag for hospital... he loves packing and stuff and has been looking forward to doing this for ages.... well he bought me the willow tree statue called 'cherish' which is the pregnant lady, so lovely :cloud9:

Emzy I wake up in the night with numb/tingly hands sometimes but no pain, I just put it down to the way I'm laying!! I used to love sleeping on my side but now I don't seem able to do more than half an hour before I feel really restless and my hips go numb!


----------



## Jellycat

Thanks F&C for posting the pics, amelia looks gorgous and rosy cheeked. Hope little A is doing ok :hug:

Emzy some of my friends have had Carpel tunnel... not sure if theres anything that can help, but hope it sorts itself out xx

Just washed all my newborn clothes.... this weekend has been a real reality check what with Amelia being born, little Leni to follow, dreams of having my baby, packing hospital bag and washing clothes. Im starting to get excited and nervous at the same time


----------



## babythinkpink

I really need to write a birth plan, I have usually just sat down and scrawled one off and they have been brilliant, but this time they are sort of, if i can do this, if i can do that! 
I would like a water birth IF there is a free tub, and I would like the cord delayed clamping, they did this last time at this hospital no questions so i assume they still will do, I just haven't checked.
I hope to manage on gas and air but i have heard the water has a huge pain relief qualities and would love to get by on less gas and air so i am with it a bit more.
My last birth was lovely and relaxed, I hope for the same, I know the relaxing is the best way all round, its just easier said than done! 
I am hoping being no 5 it will be quickish, but then have heard 5 can be troublesome :dohh:

Sorry just a bit of a vent about my birth plan there, not really connected to anything else! 
I think once an early baby arrives amongst the Stars panic tends to set in, I would just not be ready yet! 

:dohh:

Back later! Again! :hugs:xx


----------



## genies girl

What a lovely Amelia she is looks just perfect, thanks for posting the pics !

I went into town today with dh to get a friends b day present, i was so tired walking up Guildford high street i thought i was going to give birth! Then came back and did a mamoth clean of the house because we have friends over tonight , going to get take away luckily so i dont have too cook!

I did buy a couple of maternity tops ion town as there were sale rails in mothercare and debenhams i wasnt going to buy any more but i only have a small selection and im always spilling things on myself from being so clumsy.

Asher - you shoud go into business making cardis you cant beat the home made ones!

Louise- enjoy your evening stay near the fan x


----------



## limpetsmum

Evening ladies, just seen the pictures on here & the one on facebook of Amelia - she looks like a doll :cloud9: soooo sweet! I'm almost jealous!


----------



## Carley22

almost??


----------



## becs0375

Amelia is gorgeous, I too can't get my head around the fact that I have one of those inside me!!

Louise I also feel like I am on the countdown to it all being over!!! I am so sick of sleeping on my side too!

Babythinkpink, I would like a waterbirth too!! Thought this would be my best option as I don't do big needles!!

Genies, have a lovely evening!!

I feel all achey tonight, bump is aching like mad, my back aches too!! I think an early night might be in order, off into Norwich with my Mum in the morning!


----------



## Blob

Becs you are so going soon :wohoo:


----------



## becs0375

I don't have any hope, I was late, my sister was late and both my sisters kids were late, I guess I can always break the rules!! I frickin hope so!!


----------



## Blob

All my mums were late and Tabs was a few days early :) Doesnt really work like that... I think you'll go soon


----------



## becs0375

Ian thinks I will be about 38 weeks!! That would be nice!! I ache all at the top, feels like its burning and I know its not heartburn!


----------



## elmaxie

Oh my god how gorgeous is Amelia!! She is so perfect! I hope they both get home tomorrow and that all is well and whatever has gone on that made her come early is in the past for them both.
Loving the fact she was shocked she has a little girl:cloud9:
Again LittleA congrats to you and all your family!:hugs:

Wonder how aob is getting on with her induction today...must go check out the thread again:blush:

Its starting to get exciting all these ladies with cramping and pains...:happydance:maybe we might have a few more stars by monday:shrug:

Well I am feeling better after my struggle earlier. Hubby eventually got home after Nathans tea and in tow was my Dad and little brother:growlmad:But my dad brought his planer to take a few cms off the bottom of the nursery door and Nathan adores my little brother and they can play happily for ages which helped me loads!!!:thumbup:

Right am off to try and catch up!

Emma.xx


----------



## jenos

hi everyone
amelia looks gorgeous congratulations again.
becs and babythinkpink i also want a waterbirth (if everything goes to plan) i did a class today and it just seems so relaxing and natural a couple came in to speak to us who had a waterbirth 25 days ago and they said it was such a positive experience and i feel really positive myself and i think i might be even looking forward to it now as a few days ago i was petrified of giving birth i've just got to hope LO stays where he is until next wednesday and then decides to come out without having to be pursuaded to with drugs i'm just keeping my fingers crossed now


----------



## Drazic<3

I so wanted a waterbirth, gutted it looks like I can't have one. It's thrown all my natural birth ideas into flux tbh.


----------



## Snoozie

OMG how gorgeous is Amelia Rose!!!! A proper l;ittle miss! Hair and everything, awwww....I want one already lol!!!!!

Asher, gorgeous knitting hun.x

Well I called for my bloods (had to call delivery suite) and omg they are manic there, 3 mw's on and I could hear the women screaming lol.........I'll be there in 7 ish weeks!!! A mw did see my results but said she can't give them to me as I have to speak to a doctor....just proptocol or should I be stressing!!!?????


----------



## elmaxie

Snoozie its probably protocol that you need to speak to the doctor or maybe they have to be seen by the doc first before they can pass on anything:shrug:

I dunno if I would have wanted a waterbirth if I could have or not...I am a strange one in water and if I have a soak in the bath I get a bit bored. But then I must admit when I was in early labour with Nathan I did have a nice bath which soothed my contractions. Maybe because I cant have one I have convinced myself its not for me:dohh::shrug:

Well I only realised I reached 36 weeks after I saw my ticker on last post so had OH take some bump pics...

32 weeks...
https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii227/Wedding-Stuff/DSCF3606.jpg
https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii227/Wedding-Stuff/DSCF3608.jpg
https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii227/Wedding-Stuff/DSCF3609.jpg

36 weeks TODAY!!
https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii227/Wedding-Stuff/DSCF3650.jpg
https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii227/Wedding-Stuff/DSCF3649.jpg
https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii227/Wedding-Stuff/DSCF3647.jpg

Sorry for the picture overload ladies...but my god now I know why I feel so huge like a hippo!!!:dohh: AND she has 4 weeks growing time potentially too....:haha:

Emma.xx


----------



## Asher

Emma you look fab! Lovely bump!

Drazic can you not have a waterbirth cos of the Group B Strep? That sucks honey, especially when you have planned for so long. x

Loving the pictures of Amelia Rose, she is beautiful. Makes me want my baby now!


----------



## Snoozie

My results are fine (insert massive grin here). So I can relax now, need to get some camomile lotion and not give in to the itching lol!!!

Emma lush bump pics!


----------



## Snoozie

And shock horror my fbc was 12.7....wowzers and how lol....considering I'm a vegetarian aND MY BBLOODS ARE NOW NORMALLY 9. SOMETHING LOL... :) WHOOPS CAPS.


----------



## Asher

Cool Snoozie!! Fab results, and WOW!! Your Hb is higher than mine and I'm a meat eater raaaarr!!! x


----------



## becs0375

Emma fab bump pics!!!

Snoozie thats brilliant!!!

I am still up, watching Snatch!! I am feeling quite relaxed!!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

I can't believe that September ladies are ' popping' already! Now I'm getting really impatient! LOL. I think that mine is goingto be a late baby even though she currently Kicks so hard it's likeshe is trying to escape? What do you ladies think about yours? On due date, before or maybe a late/induction?


----------



## emzdreamgirl

...oh and ive just notice my fruit has changed...in my signature.....
To a melon!!! No wonder I'm waddling now!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies! Snoozie great news on your results..
Drazic I'm sorry that it's thrown a lot of your birth plans out of the window :(

I think DH had his heart set on having a little bit of the other tonight.... ! Mean horrible wifey that I am just had to tell him that I'm really not in the mood tonight!! I'm having horrible pelvic pains... at the front, and although it might not interfere with 'stuff', I can't help but think it wouldn;t be the most comfortable! I feel really guilty though as we have only done it once since getting pregnant!!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Asher said:


> Cool Snoozie!! Fab results, and WOW!! Your Hb is higher than mine and I'm a meat eater raaaarr!!! x




Louise3512uk said:


> Hi ladies! Snoozie great news on your results..
> Drazic I'm sorry that it's thrown a lot of your birth plans out of the window :(
> 
> I think DH had his heart set on having a little bit of the other tonight.... ! Mean horrible wifey that I am just had to tell him that I'm really not in the mood tonight!! I'm having horrible pelvic pains... at the front, and although it might not interfere with 'stuff', I can't help but think it wouldn;t be the most comfortable! I feel really guilty though as we have only done it once since getting pregnant!!

same here. First I didn't want to do it until we had our first scan - just in case- then I was too sick, LOL. Then I got fat and now I can't put my shoes on easily, forget about doing the dance! Ha ha


----------



## elmaxie

God I should be in my bed but I just had a HUGE urge to really scrub the whole kitchen including the fridge!:shrug:

My poor OH felt he should be helping so he dried the dishes then left me to it and tidied up the living room.

Just drinking some Raspberry leaf tea then off to bed...I could really use a shower but I think it might make things worse tonight as its so muggy here its unreal so tomorrow I will have a lovely shower and make OH help with a salt scrub and attempt to reach my feet so they arent too bad for my pampering on Monday!

Awww Louise its rubbish but I at a guess think we have DTD 3 times that I can remember since finding out on Christmas day...but he hasnt mentioned anything about it. I do ever so often do other things to hopefully ease his situation but even thats becoming slightly sore/awkward for me now:blush:

Fantastic news Snoozie!! Big huge relief for you! :hugs:

As for when I think baby will arrive I am "hoping" a week or so early...maybe 28th Aug. My mum thinks 21st as she keeps seeing that number in her dreams. I had a pyschic online prediction done which said the 29th Aug too.
But ideally any time after Monday although I am getting my hair cut on Friday so I would prefer now 14th onwards...hoping if she isnt here by due date they will induce me due to the diabetes which they were going to do with Nathan but he came a few days early:happydance:

Right off to finish my tea and see if there is any updates on ally...

Night ladies.

Emmaxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just got back from my aunt's anniversary & birthday party and am getting blimen period pain type cramps again. Tbh I'm meant to be taking it easy so it's my own fault for standing up for so long. I'm sure it's just me overdoing it and nothing to worry about as I've been getting these on and off now for several weeks.

To make matters worse my Grandad had a funny turn whilst at the do so was taken off to the hospital for a check up. He should be fine but it was blimen scary. I gave my phone to my Dad so Mum can call him when she's done at the hospital. Must make sure I get it back tomorrow just incase.

Night all. xx


----------



## genies girl

hope your grandads okay Fishy !xx


----------



## BLONDIE35

Lovely pics of Amelia. Such a gorgeous little girl. xxx


----------



## Asher

Aw Fishy I hope your Grandad is okay sweetie. xx

Just saw the update that Ally gave birth to Leni by emergency c-section. He is blond haired and blue eyed and breathing on his own, but she is in lots of pain. xx


----------



## elmaxie

F&C take it easy!! Hoping your grandad is ok!

Oh Asher that's great news about Ally and Leni!! Obviously not her pain but hoping everything continues smoothly for them all!
A wee blondie boy...sounds so cute!

So we now have 4 stars and it's even at 2 girls and 2 boys!!

Wonder who is next??

Well we had a bit of a rubbish night with Nathan, well it could have been worse really but he woke at midnight crying in pain so we assumed it was his big back teeth that have been coming in for weeks. An hour later he had some huge farts/pumps/bum burps and that's when OH realised he had given him some of his activia yoghurt grrr so he had a sore tummy! But he had us up and down until 2am (well he cried on and off and threw his dummy and teddy out his cot in attempts to get us in to his room!) but eventually got the hint and went back to sleep. Luckily he slept until 8am not his usualy 6am and OH is an early riser so was up already he he he...

Hope you all got some good sleep!

Anyone up to anything good today? I have a few loads of washing and then it's housework so hardly exciting stuff.

Emma.xx


----------



## Asher

Aw poor wee Nathan! Hope his tummy's better today. 

I had a crummy night's sleep and feel a bit sick. Last night before bed my tummy was making gurgling noises and I didn't feel too good. I hope it passes soon and isn't the start of either labour or a tummy bug! I am supposed to be out with the girls for some food this afternoon as a little last meet up before the baby's here. 

Am sat here in joggers, a nightie and dressing gown! An attractive figure I cut these days ha ha!!

xx


----------



## elmaxie

Lol Asher I have given up trying to be presentable these days I just go about in whatever so long as it's comfy! I swear my neighbours wonder how I got my husband let alone having 2 kids...lol but I am past caring!
Oh no about you tummy noises...did you eat activia too???lol
hope it calms down for you and you make your get together later on.

Xxx


----------



## Blob

Poor Nathan :hugs: Gorgeous photo Emma...i should do a full term one :yipee:

Fab news Snoozie :thumbup:

:hugs: F&C is it not so funny that soon if you're feeling these pains you will be bouncing on your ball :lol:
Hope your Grandad is ok :hugs:

Getting more backache this morning and cramps...i just know this baby is taunting me :rofl: I dont have any proper signs :dohh:


----------



## Snoozie

Congrats Ally, welcome baby Leni! xxxx

Insomnia kicked in last night....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!!

Fishy, hope your Grandad is ok xx

Fab news about Ally's arrival, bless him xx

Asher, hope you haven't caught anything nasty. Might be your body having a 'clear out' lol!!!!

My bump is just so twitchy, I went to bed last night with back ache and pains downmy thighs, luckily it went away after Ian rubbed my bag!! I am off shopping with my Mum this morning, need to get a few bits and Ian some shoes lol!! I keep thinking that I am going to go into labour without packing my bags, but it still hasn't given the kick I need to sort them out LMAO!!!


----------



## Asher

Ha ha Emma no, no activia for me! Just a dicky belly! Yucky!

There are going to be more babies born around here very soon, so many of us are bubbling away waiting to POP!!!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Four babies born! Woooooo! I had a dream I held mine yesterday. No bit in the dream about giving birth hank god, was cuddling her at home. I could smell that lovel baby smell, it was so real. Not long now though. We got our travel system on friday and dh keeps wAndering into babies room and walking round, practicing taking the car seat bit off. Think he is getting impatient too. He he. So cute though. I have been getting period pains on and off for a week or two now and wake up every morning with an upset stomach and an achy belly. I think it's my body teasing me too. I'm analysing everything. Baby was head down at 32 weeks so it's just when she is ready I guess. My friend is taking a week off when I'm 37 weeks and we are going to have a week of pampering chilling out. She also wants to try a few ' old wives tales' in the hope that I go into labour. I don't mind by that point.LOL.


----------



## Asher

Aw I think it's really hard not to analyse everything! You're so ready but at the same time so not ready! It's the weirdest time! Especially when there are ladies having babies all around us! I keep imagining my little bundle in my arms but then I need to step back and enjoy the present for now! At this moment in time, the house is actually quite tidy, but I doubt I will be keeping on top of anything once this little one comes along! eeeek!


----------



## Jellycat

Fishy :hugs: hope your Grandad's OK

Asher fx'd your stomach's OK as upsets can washme out

Emma, fantastic Bump mines nothing like that I feel an imposter

So glad Ally and Leni are both doing well

I seem to be aching too even lying down Im getting pains in the front of my pelvis, assuming its everything stretching but damn it hurts almost as if ive been kicked in the foofoo.

Going to try and sort more of the nursery today, decided ay 3 o'clock thats it im having a bath and relaxing, maybe sit on my ball and knit some more of my blanket.

See you later girls xxx


----------



## Blob

Becs get bits and pieces put in your bag...you'll end up like me with DD and going with pretty much nothing :dohh:


----------



## MrsJ08

F&C hope your grandad is ok? It sounds like you need to put your feet up and get some proper rest. BnB orders!

Asher - sorry to hear about your poorly tum

Congratulations to Ally on the Birth of Leni. Sorry to hear she had an Emergency C and is in pain xx

Well I bounced on my ball for ages yesterday and spent some (painful) time of all fours but baby will not turn :cry: It is still moving but it's just spinning from breech (bum down) to transverse. At least the baby can still move but it's starting to upset me now. 

Hope everyone is having a relaxing weekend. I wonder who is next? I think it might be F&C

x


----------



## babythinkpink

Good morning all,

Welcome to the 4th Star, hope Mum recovers quickly xx

F&C hope your grandad is ok xx

Lovely bump pics, still meaning to do mine, took them ages ago so expect its grown again!

Not happy bunny today, my dd has a party to go to this afternoon, i asked her last night not to wake her sister in the morning as it was not fair on anyone, anyway first thing this morning she is chatting away to her sister, playing and really loud, so it wakes everyone up, I have to get up and sort everyone out, and i am still not happy about it, I said i would have to think about the party which i really don't want to say she can't go but then i did warn her last night i would have to think about it if she woke us all up, so now if she goes i am not doing anything about it and what i said meant nothing, and if she doesn't go i feel like a right meany mum. 
I bought her a new doll yesterday and she has been hyper ever since, sometimes it's just not worth the trouble treating them!

Anyway i have to go i am being nagged, i just hate getting up b4 i am ready and then being nagged!

Back later for a catch up xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Asher, hope you are feeling better hun. :hugs:

I totally agree that this is a very strange time of pregnancy. I really feel in limbo.

Thanks for everyone's well wishes. My Grandad had lots of tests and it seems he just had a funny fainting spell. He stayed at my Mum and Dad's last night so he's in good hands.

I ache all over after last night but the cramps have slowed down a bit. I've been getting them for several weeks now and they are definitely activity related. Come 38 weeks I'm going to be jogging around all over the place!! lol.

x


----------



## lilbumpblue

Well im away for 24 hours ish and i have about 6 pages to go through...i got so much done yesterday didnt stop, should have gone into town but didnt cos DF was called into work and didnt want to go on my own!! He got home at 1ish and we just sorted tidied drilled you name it...didnt stop until 10pm had a shower lay on the bed and fell asleep in my towel still haha!! Been having lots of cramps myself, and when he moves into certain positions it hurts my insides lol x

Glad to hear your Grandad is ok f&c! 

Lovely bumps!

Congrat Ally! And littleA Amelia is beautiful!!! xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

and......OMG im in the last box!!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Excellent news Snoozie, sorry again if I freaked you - I just would of felt terrible if I didn't say anything and you did have it :hugs: 

Thanks Asher - I have to wait another 10 days to find out for certain, but it seems very unlikely as lots of others have been refused. Not sure why as apparently GSB can't be transferred via water, and if she was born in the pool she wouldn't breathe until she was out of the water but I will follow whatever my consultant says. I must admit, my hypnobirthing idea of a beautiful natural birth has taken a real bash, think I have lost my confidence and have been looking at pain relief and things. As long as she is here safe though I am not bothered! 

Louise, my pelvis hurts too. I thought I was doing alright having SPD and not the grinding but I guess she has moved down as now it grinds when I walk and I'm getting the aches at the front of my bump :sick: 

Glad to hear your Grandad is okay F&C

Is anyone else suffering with a sore and swollen foof? Mine has blimming swollen up again. Hopefully with the pelvic pain it means she is getting ready to launch!


----------



## Fish&Chips

My mobile is at my folks house as they needed it when my Grandad went to hospital yesterday but my Mum has told me that Little A has sent me a text to say she is going home!!! xxx

Hope Ally isn't suffering too much. xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

I cant have a water birth either due to me having a consultant led birth...but the midwife has told us the rooms have their own hydrpool baths so i can get in that if i want too...oh and also they are now soundproof!!! haha x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Fishy I'm sorry you had a stressful time last night but glad your grandad is ok, now you must take it easy for a few days!!

Drazic every so often my foof seems to swell up! It's so not pretty, I even resorted to the 'mirror' pose which I WILL NOT be doing again!!

So happy for LittleA that she gets to take her princess home today! Saw more piccies on facebook, she is truly gorgeous!

Also very happy for Ally and baby Leni, glad everything worked out ok in the end!!

Sorry to hear about the various ladies and babies with upset stomachs! It's really not very nice!!!

Babythinkpink, I know what you mean with the behaviour after treating them! It seems that everytime we get something for my step sons they repay us by acting up and being very ungrateful... I know they are children but it does make you wonder why bother!!

Lovely bump pics too!

Becs enjoy your shopping! Rather you than me!!

I think that was most things I wanted to say, apologies if I have missed anything!

It's our 1st wedding anniversary today :) Can't believe it's a year since we got married already! Oh and happy 36 weeks for me! Only 1 week until the eviction process will begin hee hee!!


----------



## Carley22

Afternoon ladies, Congrats Ally, wonderful to have yet another star in the world.... i wonder who is going to be next...

So glad LittleA get to go home today.... 

i want my baby now... lol


----------



## Drazic<3

I want to be next! :rofl: 

Happy anniversary Louise :)


----------



## terri21

:dance: Almost september :dance:


----------



## isolabella

Just realised I never did this! I'm due 27th Sept and I'm having a girl:cloud9:


----------



## shorman

Aw another september baby! Wow who will be next lol? Today's been wired as baby as been putting so much pressure down there so uncomfy lol feels like she's about to drop out lol. I don't no how to organise these three weeks untill she comes? What last few things will you be doing before your due dates? X


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girls

Drazic, aw I'm sorry your hopes of a water birth might have been stopped. I bet you can still have a lovely relaxed atmosphere out of the water though :flower:

Love the bump Emma, what a difference!

Fishy I'm glad your grandad is ok, now REST REST REST!!!

Yay that Little A gets to go home! I just had a nosey at her pics on facebook and Amelia is sooooooo gorgeous! 

Happy Anniversary Louise!! It's our 1st wedding anniversary on 5th September... wonder if baby will have made an appearance by then?! Hope so! And happy 36 weeks :flower:

Congrats to Ally!!! yay our 4th star :cloud9:

Sorry to hear about all the ill ladies, hope you feel better soon x

Well here is my 37 week bump pic and my 35 weeker in the same top for comparison... how much have a grown in 2 weeks?!?

xx
 



Attached Files:







37 wks.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4









35 wks.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsJ08

Great bump Emzy - I haven't taken a pic for a couple of weeks.

Happy Anniversary Louise :hugs:

I've been packing my hospital bag today, you lot were putting me to shame so I thought I better make an effort. The baby's is done too, I think I can fit the baby's bag in my case so I'm going to do that in case they say I've got too much :rofl:

I watched the NHS breastfeeding DVD and ended up in floods of tears - I'm terribly emotional at the moment. I keep crying about the baby being breech - I seriously need to get a grip.

I've just shouted at the dog and put him out in the back garden - he's now crying like he has been murdered. DH has just hoovered with the dyson and emptied the dust it in a black bag in the kitchen. I popped out into the garden to clean up some mess and the stupid dog pulled the dust and dog hair out of the bag and distributed it through the house. I then had to hoover again!


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks Emzy, and looking gorgeous!


----------



## elmaxie

Yay Louise Happy 1st Anniversary! Are you doing anything special tonight?

Hope you are all having a great day!

Its gorgeous weather up here so I have done 4 loads of washing, dusted the whole house and have just shampooed the carpet and the noise of the vax machine is deafening!:dohh:gonna leave it an hour then give it a hoover.

Then I just need to make the beds and put OH stuff in the hospital bag and i think thats me ready for a good shower, salt scrub and then soak in the bath in preperation for my early birthdya pamper session tomorrow. I cannot wait its been ages since I had a massage or pedicure (as she will be able to tell by my hobbit feet!) plus I am getting minx done on my toes so I wont have to worry about polishing them or it getting chipped before labour and hopefully a few weeks after too...has anyone had this done as its my first time and I am wondering how they do it?:shrug:

Better go and have a drink as am knackered and the sweat is lashing off me...sorry I am glowing!!:haha:

Speak later...hope all is going well.

Emma.xx


----------



## Blob

Congratulations Louise hope you have a fab day :flower:

Drazic I have, i have for a while :nope:

Good bump Emzy :thumbup:

Emma oooh well done you!! All i have done is a few loads of washing, a bit of cleaning, slept a bit and then did some weeding :lol:


----------



## lilbumpblue

MrsJ08 said:


> I've just shouted at the dog and put him out in the back garden - he's now crying like he has been murdered. DH has just hoovered with the dyson and emptied the dust it in a black bag in the kitchen. I popped out into the garden to clean up some mess and the stupid dog pulled the dust and dog hair out of the bag and distributed it through the house. I then had to hoover again!

Im sure baby will turn when he/she is ready...got to be a boy!!! lol

That dog you mention its not a blue eyed husky called Phoenix is it?? lol...oh no thats the one that does stuff like that in this house lol!! xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Emzywemzy said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Drazic, aw I'm sorry your hopes of a water birth might have been stopped. I bet you can still have a lovely relaxed atmosphere out of the water though :flower:
> 
> Love the bump Emma, what a difference!
> 
> Fishy I'm glad your grandad is ok, now REST REST REST!!!
> 
> Yay that Little A gets to go home! I just had a nosey at her pics on facebook and Amelia is sooooooo gorgeous!
> 
> Happy Anniversary Louise!! It's our 1st wedding anniversary on 5th September... wonder if baby will have made an appearance by then?! Hope so! And happy 36 weeks :flower:
> 
> Congrats to Ally!!! yay our 4th star :cloud9:
> 
> Sorry to hear about all the ill ladies, hope you feel better soon x
> 
> Well here is my 37 week bump pic and my 35 weeker in the same top for comparison... how much have a grown in 2 weeks?!?
> 
> xx

Your belly definately looks lower in the 37 week pic. The other one looks rouder at the top, now it looks like it has dropped a bit and is a bit pointier (well maybe not pointy but less round!). Not long now!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

fab bump emzy! :thumbup: 

drazic could you labour in the water and then get out to deliver? or won't they allow that either?? you can definately still have a relaxing, natural atmosphere without the water thought I'm sure :hugs: 

well my parents have just left, they did all the gardening, emptied the nursery ready for decorator to start tomorrow and did loads of little jobs around the house that have been piling up. 
Baby is kicking me loads today, my tummy feels so bruised and sore!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lovely bump photo Emzy.

Happy anniversary Louise!

:hi: isolabella.

Emma is it your birthday tomorrow? Have a lovely pamper session!

Just had a good long snooze so am feeling much better. Am definitely going to be taking things easy now! xx


----------



## becs0375

Hello!!!

Happy Anniversary Louise, have a lovely day xx 

Fab bump pics Emma and Emma!!

So pleased Little A is coming home xx

Had a lovely time shopping, Hope has been spoilt yet again!! Lots of clothes!! I bought a lush outfit from Next, will have to find a pic and show you!! I am sure I have shares in that place!!
https://cdn.next.co.uk/Common/Items/Default/Default/ItemImages/Search/733572.jpg


----------



## Mrs_N

Aw that's a fab outfit becs! I love Next they always have great stuff in.


----------



## becs0375

Me too and the I always find the stuff washes and irons well and the sizes are good too!!


----------



## Blob

Next always has nice stuff :)

This baby is going mad it's killing my cervix ha ha!


----------



## LittleAurora

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Cimg1898-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Cimg1858-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Cimg1855-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/40393_486151941039_772731039_6824293_4994598_n.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/40294_486418096039_772731039_6831262_5992544_n.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/38579_486149441039_772731039_6824199_198822_n.jpg


Ill update you later. There was a problem with the cord and placenta. It was a desaster waiting to happen that no one knew about! Plus she was only measuing 34 weeks!!!
Any way..

1st stage 3hrs
2nd sage 8mins
3rds stage 5mins!!!!

My beautifull Amelia Rose is here weight 5lb 7oz!


----------



## LittleAurora

just noticed all the spelling mistakes lol....opps


Fishy....thanks for keeping every one updated! Ill read back your replys shortly!! going to look at my baby now!! lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

Beautiful photos!!!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

No problem hun, any time. Hopefully you can return the favour soon! xxx


----------



## Blob

She is gorgeous!!!!! Least she is here safe tho hun that's the main thing
yes :hugs: are you doing ok?


----------



## Drazic<3

She is gorgeous hun, so glad everything is alright. 

Mrs_N, thanks hun - I am going to find out from the consultant in ten days, my midwife won't tell me anything - she says any care has to be consultant led now. :(


----------



## Jellycat

Little A - your looking so happy and proud with Amelia, glad your both doing well xxx


----------



## becs0375

Little A, she is gorgeous xxx Congratulations on your little girl xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Oh wow what lovely pics Little A, thank goodness she is here safe and sound, she looks tiny, and is the same weight i was when i was born!!(my mum said i was teeny and the midwife's could carry 2 babies on 1 arm when they bought me in to her so she knew when it was me! (In those days babies were kept in a nursery and bought into mum for feeds) 

Happy Anniversary Louise xx

Totally forgotten everything else:dohh:

Nice day today, had to take dd to her party, so we all went and had a kfc for lunch, it was so good! I said the gravy was as close as Sunday dinner got today!
Boneless bucket, yummy! :happydance:

Anyway, had very wriggly bump, especially when i got in the car, I have not driven for a while, i wonder if it was just a familiar thing for baby? 

Got to go now and frustrate myself as dh wants me to see if i can get some pics on his forum put up any bigger, I have already downoaded them to photo bucket, resized them, uploaded them to his site and they are not sodding big enough, so got to read everyones attemps at 'helping' get them bigger then do it all again, bet i end up downloading them AGAIN, resizing to a different size AGAIN and re posting them, so many other things to do!!:dohh:

Back later hopefully, 

:hugs: :baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Mrs_N

Aw LittleA beautiful pics, she's just gorgeous! 
I can't quite believe there is one of those in my belly :wacko:


----------



## opticalillus5

Awwww Little A she is GORGEOUS!!!!! You must be sooooo proud; really glad everything has worked out so fantastic :happydance: 

Emzy - Looking good gal :thumbup: 

Well, yesterday was amazing. I went out to Meadowhall (a huge shopping centre in Sheffield) with OH and DD to get MIL's bday pressie. When we came back, my 5 best friends had thrown me a surprise baby shower in my house! I had absolutely no idea; there was LOADS of food, balloons, cakes, party poppers and a HUGE hand-sewn banner saying 'Bekki Shower' on the wall... It really was amazing - I can't believe my waters didn't break with the shock! 

Apparently they've been planning it for months. And, as I already have bought EVERYTHING that I could possibly get for baby, the presents were for me instead! I got loads of benefit make-up, and some Vivienne Westwood earrings... They said that seeing as I already had everything, and that from now on i'd be spending all my money on baby stuff, and seeing as i'd been a bit fed-up lately, they thought they'd spoil me instead! They even made me 2 mix-cd's with all the songs on which remind them of me, and nights out we've had. It was awesome, and I feel really blessed.. especially as OH was in on it all and had the task of keeping it a secret from me for all the months they've been planning it :)

Anywhoo, today I have put my moses basket up next to the bed in my room.. I can't wait for our little baby. I've got LOADS of paperwork to get through tomorrow, and then I'll be washing more baby clothes. OH is going to ring the wardrobe people tomorrow to see where our nursery furniture is - I want it NOW! 

Sorry for the selfish post ladies... I'm just all made-up today, and can't think straight. :flower:


----------



## Mrs_N

aw that's lovely, bet you were so shocked! hope you can get your furniture sorted, I hate when stuff doesn't arrive on time!


----------



## MrsJ08

Little A - Congratulations again. Your pictures are gorgeous!! I'm so pleased that little Amelia was delivered safely and you are both ok. It sounds as if it was all very dramatic. xx

Lilbumpblue - thanks, I'm sure you are right. There is no point my worrying about it, it won't make the baby turn and I'm just getting myself upset

Optical - what a lovely thing for your friends to do - it sounds like you had a wonderful time.

I've packed my hospital bag as best I could. The baby is packed and I've also put some of the baby's things in the new set of drawers I bought yesterday. Starting to feel like I'm getting on top of things now

x


----------



## Asher

Happy Anniversary Louise! Hope you are having a lovely day. x

Emzy your bump is fab! You look so well too!

Yay MrsJO8 for sorting out your bag! Makes it all feel so real!

Optical that baby shower sounds lovely, so sweet of everybody!

LittleA, Amelia is just adorable. Daddy looks so proud too, and you look glowing! Glad everything turned out well in the end, she is beautiful. Well done.

Well I managed to get out for girls lunch out, it was nice to have a chin wag and a catch up. But I've been having horrible BHs since then, really really frequent, and my back's sore. I am spending some time on my ball, DH thinks bump has dropped a wee bit so I wonder if it's that that's causing the discomfort? Hmmm. Probably nothing. When I get a strong one, my boobs are tingling like the let down reflex I remember so well when I was breastfeeding. Hormones!!!!!


----------



## Snoozie

Little A, your pics made me cry, Amelia is beautiful and so tiny! Enjoy her!

Do I really have one about that size in me...eeekkkk! Still seems ages away for me lol.

Emzy, looking amazing!

Louise, happy anniversary!!!!

I'm dropping, that time of the night again, need to rest, kids to get to bed.


----------



## NurseKel

Awwww LilA, she is so adorable and I love the pic with her holding the ring. What a lovely idea! Daddy looks very proud. Glad it went well for you. I know how tiny she seems as my DD was only 5lbs 8ozs.


----------



## genies girl

optical- what lovely friends you have makes you feel extra lucky doesnt it!

Little A- lovely photos you all look so well x

Ive been to a friends 1 year olds bday party this afternoon which was nice, yummy bbq!
Babies have been a bit quiet ive been laying still trying to get them to move


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Little A she is gorgeous - What beautiful pictures. You must be so glad to be home now. xx


----------



## ladykara

little A, she is perfect... thanks for posting honey and letting us all see her..xx


----------



## Mrs_N

I still don't think I've had any Braxton Hicks :shrug: shouldn't I be having them by now??


----------



## SisterRose

LittleA - congrats again, she's beautiful!

Mrs N - I havent had any Braxton HIcks as far as I'm aware yet either!


----------



## becs0375

If any of you are taking the RL tablets, how many are you taking a day?? I am taking 3 a day!!

Now settled for the evening with a cuppa and popcorn, waiting for Sherlock Holmes!!! Got dentist and midwife tomorrow!! Been for a lovely 3 mile walk with Murphy, been on my gym ball!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Becs - I'm having two cups of RLT and a tablet a day, will up it to 2 cups and 2 tablets next week :)


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey Ladies,
Sorry for no personals (again:blush:) another busy weekend! Went to the crop yesterday but DH collected me early as i felt really woozy & just wanted to get home, felt better after a lie down so we went to a friends for birthday celebrations (spag bol in front of the TV hehe).
Today was my friends son's wedding 1-6, which was wonderful. Never been to a full asian reception before & i was in awe of the wonderful outfits, sparkles & friendliness of everyone we didn't know from Adam! My feet are no longer friends with me now though (again) despite sitting down all day!
Got a midwife appointment tomorrow which i am quite glad of, i've been getting terrible palpitations whenever i relax (usually throughout the night & sometimes they get bad enough to wake me :nope:) i think they are related to the Anaemia so i'm not too worried but on checking my urine today i also have leucocytes which are off the scale, protein +2 and blood so i'm guessing another urine sample will be sent off - just hope she doesn't send me to new cross for another few hours :shrug:
Right - gotta go practice the hypnobirthing with DH, struggling at the moment with it sue to the distraction of palpitations :growlmad:
Hope everyone is ok, will try to catch up in the morning if i get time.
:hugs: to you all mwah xxx


----------



## Asher

I don't think I had any Braxton Hicks with Archie, but I had lots with Jack. 

I haven't gone down the RLT route what with having prems in the past. My body seems to favour quick, early evictions. 

Limpets, get rested missus. Sounds like it's feet up time for you. Hope you start feeling better honey. I have always loved the idea of going to a full on Asian wedding, I believe they are fab!

Anyone else having sicky days? As in, not actually being sick but feeling nauseous? I am having waves of it again. I wonder if my body is gearing up to spit this baby out soon. Lots of BHs again tonight, and my lady parts are feeling quite uncomfortable too. Eugh. I am dreading it!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks for all the comments on my bump pic!

Asher, yes me! I feel nauseous at some point each day and sick a couple of times a week. I come over all funny and have to lie down a lot!

Becs I only started on the RLT the middle of this week, so have only been having one cup a day so far, but will be upping to 2 cups from tomorrow, then 3 then 4. I actually really like the taste of it too!

Little A, Amelia is absolutely gorgeous and you look so well! Thank you for sharing the photos with us

xx


----------



## becs0375

Thanks ladies, I shall stick to 3 a day lol!!


----------



## Choc1985

Omg I'm so exited I just have to share my news

Iv booked my wedding whoooooooooooooooooooooo I'm so exited it's 18th feb 11. We not tellin ppl till Christmas day gonna put invites in with ppls presents those if u that are on facebook don't mention anything on there lol 

Iv been feelin really funny the last few days dunno if baby started to drop but I'm feelin lots of pressure down below

Not sure if iv had bh tummy get tight but nit painful 

Wats the raspberry lead tea for ????


----------



## emzdreamgirl

I feel sick quite often too. I found that when I had morning sickness I lost my apetite and haven't really got it back. After losing seven pounds from the sickness I have only gained 1st 4lb, which I won't complain about! All day today I have had back ache ( period type) from the small of my back up to the bottom of my ribs and now I have period pain at the front, it feels just like the period pains I normallyget, not painful, just dull achy and irritating. I hope they go soon I barely sleep anyway lately.....

Feeling a bit sorry for myself today, need to drag my self away from facebook before I start getting people complaining about my moany status updates.

I hope we get some more babynews soon ( from all the 37+ girlies)!!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Asher said:


> I don't think I had any Braxton Hicks with Archie, but I had lots with Jack.
> 
> I haven't gone down the RLT route what with having prems in the past. My body seems to favour quick, early evictions.
> 
> Limpets, get rested missus. Sounds like it's feet up time for you. Hope you start feeling better honey. I have always loved the idea of going to a full on Asian wedding, I believe they are fab!
> 
> Anyone else having sicky days? As in, not actually being sick but feeling nauseous? I am having waves of it again. I wonder if my body is gearing up to spit this baby out soon. Lots of BHs again tonight, and my lady parts are feeling quite uncomfortable too. Eugh. I am dreading it!!!!

meeee...been feeling sick and actually been sick too :( hope you r feeling better soon! x



Choc1985 said:


> Omg I'm so exited I just have to share my news
> 
> Iv booked my wedding whoooooooooooooooooooooo I'm so exited it's 18th feb 11. We not tellin ppl till Christmas day gonna put invites in with ppls presents those if u that are on facebook don't mention anything on there lol
> 
> Iv been feelin really funny the last few days dunno if baby started to drop but I'm feelin lots of pressure down below
> 
> Not sure if iv had bh tummy get tight but nit painful
> 
> Wats the raspberry lead tea for ????

Congrats on the wedding date!! :) Raspberry leaf tea helps to prepare your cervix by softening it...i think! I must invest in some soon!! x


ps...iv learnt how to multi-quote woohoo xx


----------



## shorman

Hey ladies just wanted to ask if anyone can be my txt buddy so I can txt then
to update you all when my dd is born on the 27th I'm so excited!! Xx


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! I would love to be your text buddy but will that work if I am in the states and you aren't? I have never had a long distance text buddy before so not sure how that works. LOL
Asher, I know how you're feeling. I have at least a few days a week that I just don't feel good. I tell DH I just feel nauseated, weak and just plain crappy. Not sure what causes it but good to know other people are going through the same thing. This weekend has been horrendous as I discovered on Friday night I was starting to get a terrible yeast infection/vaginal thrush. I had talked to my doctor about my discomfort on Thursday and he didn't check me. Then, the remedies he told me to use only made it worse! I told my DH I don't even know why I pay them when I end up self diagnosing anyway! Sorry....rant over!
Hope you all had a lovely weekend and bring on the next Sept Star!!!


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi everyone!
Back from a lovely mini-break! So proud of my brother the newly appointed lawyer and of my toddler who was a total champ for being incredibly well-behaved during several family meals out and a court ceremony!!

And in the four days I've been gone, we've had two babies!!!!!! :shock:
Congrats aoab and LittleA - hope everything is well with both of you! I'm saying congrats now before reading the birth announcements because there are about 25 pages of posts since I was last on and I am not sure where the birth announcements are! I have to go back and find them! I cheated and used the first post once I saw the title update. :blush:
Anyway! :happydance: for the two families!
Wonderful news!

Back to work for me tomorrow. I don't really want to go - it was so nice being on a little family holiday.
Sigh.

Hope everyone is well - sorry for lack of personals! :hugs:


----------



## Krakir

Ooh text buddy, anyone want to be mine ???

emzdreamgirl: I've been having days where i have no appetite whatsoever, which i had in first tri too, its not quuuite nausea, until i realize i'm hungry, and then nausea hits me like a giant brick.

I also got a huge box full of clothes from a family friend...and just about half of them have spit up stains.... i was quite annoyed, why send someone your stained baby clothes?? (like big yellow stains all down the front and or sides)

i think raspberry leaf tea also helps to tone your uterus, so it should help make laboring easier, and make your uterus contract during recovery too :thumbup:

i've been having a LOT of bh's lately. along with some pretty painful twinges in my lady areas when she moves, which is what i'm assuming is her hitting my cervix??:shrug:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Im up early cos just took dh to station. He's off to his new job today. Normally drop him off on way to my work but now it's 'chuck on crap old clothes, drop him off at 7 and back to bed. Had a crap nights sleep last night, period pains were accompanied with on and off shooting pain up one side of my pelvis. Now I still have period pains but (tmi) a swollen and bruised 'you know what' - like someone has kicked me down there. Anyone else had this? I actually panicked last night that I was going into labour. Now baby is rolling around... And it's sore......waaaaaaaah!


----------



## genies girl

Come on ladies can we have a baby today? i dont mind who goes , any takers?

Choc- congrats on your wedding plans v exciting!

Im still experiencing less movements im going to concentrate on this today, they may have moved to be transverse acording to the mini scan on the ward on friday and i definatly think they are running out of space in there!
Ive got gp today for blood pressure check hopefully its calmed down again now.


----------



## celestek89

hey just wanting to quickly join in, lol, but i have also had a swollen hoo hoo and slightly tender but i only really notice it after OH and i have (tmi) dtd a bit rough...i also have been getting really bad period pains which have been waking me up, along with back ache...maybe its just a stage we go through for this time? Body getting prepaired and what not?


----------



## emzdreamgirl

celestek89 said:


> hey just wanting to quickly join in, lol, but i have also had a swollen hoo hoo and slightly tender but i only really notice it after OH and i have (tmi) dtd a bit rough...i also have been getting really bad period pains which have been waking me up, along with back ache...maybe its just a stage we go through for this time? Body getting prepaired and what not?

yes that's the same as me. Started a couple of days ago. Baby is still very active but body seems to be readjusting - maybe preparing. All I know is.... I need sleep... LOL!


----------



## celestek89

yer i know what you mean! I've been trying to get a nap in during the day if i can...such restless sleep at night seems to make you feel exhausted, i guess its an insight of what to expect in a few weeks lol


----------



## Dolly.

Morning ladies, september is creeping closer (can't come soon enough! I'm feeling pretty rough now)
seeing midwife this week, do they take bloods? I'll be 35 weeks.


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!!

I thought I was going into labour last night!! I woke up around 2am and was in quite a bit of pain around my back, front and my legs! I even ended up hoding myself against the wall as sitting was too painful!! Luckily it wore off after a while! It feels like she has moved further down as I don't look as big!! 

I have dentist and midwife today!! Joy of joys!!


----------



## Mrs_N

choc congrats on the wedding date! :happydance: 

Raspberry leaf tea helps by toning the uterus so (hopefully) for an easier and quicker labour :thumbup: I've started taking the tablets and am taking 1 a day, will up it to 2 at 34 weeks I think. 

Well we have the decorators in today! :happydance: So pleased the nursery is finally on it's way :happydance: 

want2beamummy I was told by ,my midwife that they'll take bloods again at my 36 week appointment, so not sure if thats the same as your 35 week one :wacko:

I also need a text buddy - I'm due on the 28th :)


----------



## Drazic<3

OI, all you earlier girls. Get out of the way!! Stop pushing in!! :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

Morning ladies, wow - what a day! I gotta say for the 1st time in weeks i feel great! (almost not pregnant which is a little worrying). I slept like a log last night, got up at 5.30am feeling fresh as a daisy, sent DH to work & have nearly completed my housework (or nesting lol). I seem to be on a roll - weird huh!

I've not had any braxton hicks (to my knowledge) at all :wacko:

Becs i'm not drinking RLT as i'm not sure i'd like it but i am taking the tablets, on 5 a day now - upping them by 1 each week until i'm at full dose of 6 a day.



> Omg I'm so exited I just have to share my news
> Iv booked my wedding

 :wohoo: Excellent news hun! We need juicy details! Shout if you want anything doing, table plans, invites etc :hugs: I plan to get all the gossip at Aquanatal :winkwink:

Wanttobeamommy i can let you know later i'm seeing my midwife today to do my birth plan & 36 week appt :thumbup:

Right - back to the housework - not much more to do now :haha:. Then shopping, B&Q for nursery shelf, home bargains for olive oil bp, ikea for wicker baskets.....so much to do.......:haha:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Morning all!!

I'm about to give up on bed times, I feel more stressed during my many wake up calls during the night than I do during the day! Then DH had the cheek to say that he barely managed to sleep a wink last night because I kept waking him on my trips to/from the loo and grumbling as I was rolling over! Funny, as I didn't notice the snoring stop for any length of time!!

Becs, that must have been a bit scary! I had some bad cramping pains last night before bed but I put it down to taking all 3 RLT tablets at once! Does everyone else space them out during the day?

I have a breastfeeding class this afternoon.. I'm quite looking forward to it but I am really hoping I don't have to get my jubblies out!! Anyone else been to one of these?

We had a lovely anniversary, thanks to all well wishers.. I made us fillet steak with peppercorn sauce which was really very nice if I do say so myself! I love cooking!

It seems a lot of ladies are having some twinges and cramping pains... I wonder if we'll be a bunch of earlies?! I still don't think I'm having any imminent labour signs at all, and my confidence at being early/on time is fading fast!!


----------



## Mrs_N

I don't think you'll have to get anything on show louise - I've not been to one except for the breastfeeding session of my NCT classes, but it was more about telling you how to position baby etc. 
I plan on taking my RLT tabs spaced out, since that's how you would do it if it were the tea.

wow sounds like a productive day so far limpets!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Optical, that is so lovely!! I bet you were in tears!

oooh Asher, I wonder if LO will be with you soon! It sounds like they might be a bit early.

Geniesgirl, have the babies been a bit more active today?

Mrs N some people don't notice their BH so I wouldn't worry.

Limpetsmum, hope your MW appointment goes well and that the you are not sent to New Cross again. 

Congrats Choc!!! So you'll be trying on wedding dresses whilst looking after your LO! How exciting.

Today I'm sitting on my sofa doing nothing and I'm loving it!!! I'm not sleeping too well at the moment so I don't know how I would have managed if I was working.

I have a MW appointment later. FX she will tell me the baby will be here in a week.. lol!!


----------



## KiansMummy

Fish&Chips said:


> Welcome to the Third Trimester!
> 
> So here are all the EDD for our September Stars. If you need me to amend or add your date, just make your request in the thread.
> 
> When your LO is born, let me know their name, birthday and weight and I will add that to the front page.
> 
> Good luck to you all!! lol! :hugs:
> 
> We won't forget the other September Stars that have been lost along our journey. We will miss them all.
> 
> ****September Stars****
> 
> **1ST SEP**
> 
> Drazic>3 :pink:
> Amy_T
> Penguin77 :yellow:
> 2010mummy
> Veronica000 :pink:
> pinkribbon :blue:
> page3modella
> lauraperrysan :blue:
> Rayven
> jenos :blue:
> TeresaG :yellow:
> AngelzTears :pink:
> babies2010
> 
> **2ND SEP**
> 
> Fish & Chips :blue:
> Emzywemzy :pink:
> MamaBird :pink:
> gde78 :pink:
> MrsC71
> Teeny Weeny :blue:
> sassybaby
> apaton :yellow:
> butterfly812
> JodieVN :pink:
> Hajis-sweetie
> curioser_5 :pink:
> GossipGirl :blue:
> Mummy2Asher :blue:
> GypsyDancer :blue:
> janeydee :blue:
> 
> **3RD SEP**
> 
> :pink: LittleAurora :pink: Amelia Rose born on the 5th August weighing 5lb 7oz
> Wanting1more
> jelly baby16
> danielsmum
> Blob :yellow:
> JustmeupNorth
> MissO :blue:
> :blue: cat81 :blue: Thomas James Slater born 20th July weighing 5lb 2oz
> Iris
> Cantthink
> Caezzybe :blue:
> AngelzTears :pink:
> 
> **4TH SEP**
> 
> Mikiec :angel:
> Kessutripp :pink:
> Bonnie_Parker
> kristys8096
> shorman :pink:
> elmaxie :pink:
> lillybells :yellow:
> tiggy
> mumto5 :pink:
> stephholloway :blue:
> rockyraccoon
> 
> **5TH SEP**
> 
> MrsMils :yellow:
> Spelmanmommy :pink:
> Louise3512uk :pink:
> jennie-jack
> teens&twins (twins) :pink: :pink:
> Daisybell :blue:
> lkb21 :pink:
> 
> **6TH SEP**
> 
> Baylioomy :blue:
> hunnycat
> elixir :pink:
> mommywannabe
> J_K_L
> MrsKeene :pink:
> limpetsmum :yellow:
> Maybebabee :yellow:
> R&JBabybean :blue:
> JB'sBabyBoogy :pink:
> Bexii88
> terri21 :blue:
> Kelloggz187 :blue:
> 
> **7TH SEP**
> 
> Cathers
> Choc1985 :pink:
> Caezzybe
> ladylink
> Brownsie :blue:
> kalou1972
> butterbaby76
> LeesaBee
> lilbumpblue :blue:
> kittykitty :blue:
> 
> **8TH SEP**
> 
> Heavenx
> Jenttc#2
> xXxSIANxXx
> mama2connor
> MissDX
> berkeley130 :pink:
> becs0375 :pink:
> Finallymyturn
> lilia :blue:
> 
> **9TH SEP**
> 
> Zo23 :blue:
> hshucksmith
> Babylicious
> QueSeraSera
> Charlii Lou
> becs0375
> Newly_Wed
> Manchester_Lu :blue:
> bumpynchan
> _LauraK1982_ :pink:
> stefni_x
> Cafferine :yellow:
> 
> **10TH SEP**
> 
> Bumber
> Butterbaby76
> Bump2be
> Mommy2baby2
> :pink: x-amy-x :pink: Darcie Helena Sivewright born 27th May 2010 at 24+6 weeks weighing 1lbs 5oz. Sweet dreams little angel.
> pigginteacher
> aread
> SRTBaby
> Sayuri :yellow:
> benandbean :blue:
> 
> **11TH SEP**
> 
> R&Jbabybean :blue:
> Charliemarina
> Lexi_Love305
> Piperhalliwel
> chachadada :pink:
> noodle79
> meggabear
> Asher :yellow:
> Charlii Lou :blue:
> 
> **12TH SEP**
> 
> BobbyB
> geelove
> Jen2010
> Hellodoris
> opticalillus5 :yellow:
> 
> **13TH SEP**
> 
> Elphaba :blue:
> tina_h75
> Kaytee
> millwallrose4
> want2beamummy :blue:
> Miss C - CSection around 6th Sept
> mama2connor
> Patience :blue:
> xemmax
> lovescrisps
> leannebabyno3
> 
> **14TH SEP**
> 
> TigerLady - CSection 6-8th Sept
> kawaiiuk
> tizunabi
> wantingno.2 :blue:
> BeanOnTheWay
> Bekklez :pink:
> New Mrs W :blue:
> Carley22 :yellow:
> Rola
> janinio87uk
> FirstBean :blue:
> LittleShark
> ProzacQueen :pink:
> Krakir :pink:
> 
> **15TH SEP**
> 
> emzdreamgirl
> Moomad :angel:
> stmw :pink:
> MrsJ08 :yellow:
> LauraLy
> 123Deidre :blue:
> 
> **16TH SEP**
> 
> xcited4mybump
> mrs.s
> nitsbaby
> zzypeg
> Tinkerbell500
> StarLightxx :blue:
> bubbles09
> Ice Cold Cube
> 
> **17TH SEP**
> 
> katzone
> charlottecco2
> MorticiaDoll
> drea2904 :blue:
> Ilovemysoldier
> LilBean2010
> sciencemum :pink:
> 
> **18TH SEP**
> 
> LostTwins
> babycakes76
> babymad
> cheerfulangel
> jessmum2be :blue:
> bolton_smiler :pink:
> new mrs G
> birthdaybaby :blue:
> Banshee
> LuciLu88 :pink:
> 
> **19TH SEP**
> 
> Meadow
> Devi#1
> Moomette
> sevilla24
> gjpchs05
> jojo76
> mumof3kids
> ika
> :blue: aob1013 :blue: Leni Jude O'brien, born on the 8th August, weighing 5lbs.
> ThatGirl :blue:
> mixedmama :pink:
> celestek89
> emmalj80
> babythinkpink - a big tease who won't tell us!! :yellow:
> 
> **20TH SEP**
> 
> lovebabies
> ascotiel
> imagine83
> muffins12
> stasia
> Carlasian
> Lol78
> Mace
> missmousemum2 :blue:
> pink.crazy :blue:
> totallyashley :pink:
> berticles21 :blue:
> pinkgem100 :pink:
> MarineWAG :blue:
> jollygood000 :girl:
> 
> **21ST SEP**
> 
> emz87
> AC81
> scorpiodragon
> dmich_ :pink:
> mother hope
> KellyG
> BLONDIE35 :blue:
> Sarahkka :blue:
> Laura617 :yellow:
> charlieee <3
> Jessica214
> Snufflebump
> Bexivillian :pink:
> 
> **22ND SEP**
> 
> mysticdeliria
> Satsuma
> Shwhattam+1
> mmoon1
> mrsmo7
> rose dove
> Brownie191
> rainbowbaby
> kellie_w :blue:
> noodle79
> 1Snuggles1
> abbSTAR :blue:
> 
> **23RD SEP**
> 
> Bingo
> larissa3
> kmca
> rach247
> Jellycat :yellow:
> BumbleBump :pink:
> LovelyGirl85
> familymatters
> YoungMummy18 :pink:
> 
> **24TH SEP**
> 
> tmomma
> gremma
> ChubbyCheeks
> aandamom
> xprincessx :blue:
> Tiredgirl :blue:
> Snoozie :pink:
> Rachii :yellow:
> CinderellaTTC :yellow:
> 
> **25TH SEP**
> 
> LALSmith
> ladykara
> mommy2lilmen
> bump230910 :pink:
> jessmckeiver
> 
> **26TH SEP**
> 
> bubbles
> Jen1802
> gemses
> mel marmoss
> Jen1802
> Clartylou
> needbabydust
> Hobnob :yellow:
> KP+79
> mrshuebner201
> SullenGrl
> stacey&bump
> 
> **27TH SEP**
> 
> Kellie Marie
> Becky10
> TTC...#1:)
> readyforbaby
> mumtobesep10
> Mrs Doddy
> stasia
> mum_to_mickey
> Kaz1977 :yellow:
> Pinky1974 :blue:
> mumandco :blue:
> amy1234
> isolabella :pink:
> 
> **28TH SEP**
> 
> Rachiie18
> LovelyGirl85
> Yazz_n_bump
> lakeecho
> Lolalonia
> Mrs_N :yellow:
> Annabel
> rachael22
> Samgove
> Smurfette :yellow:
> happy_mom :blue:
> 
> **29TH SEP**
> 
> azzurri22
> genies girl TWINS! :pink: :pink:
> amber1533
> Boony :blue:
> kmac1975
> peanut84 :pinK
> hitchinite
> kglo :blue:
> 
> **30TH SEP**
> 
> gothique
> KittyVentura
> Laura Pop
> Mama Duck
> FrenchFry
> Wantabean
> Scotsgal24 :pink:
> NurseKel :blue:​
> To get our lovely logo..
> 
> Make sure you take out the space before the last ' ] '
> 
> Full Size:
> 
> https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/sepstarsGIF.gif[/IMG ]
> 
> Mini Version:
> 
> [IMG]https://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab18/kandettc/septstars.jpg[/IMG ][/QUOTE]
> 
> im team blue :)


----------



## SisterRose

I think I'm going to crack and buy this RLT you're all crazy about. :D

Have fun on maternity leave Fish&Chips! really are at the last mile now.

Congrats on the wedding Choc!

Becs - Hope the cramps werent anything yet, just body preparing for in a few weeks time.

Louise - I'm hating all the bathroom trips too and when I wake up after a few hours sleep my body is stiff and sore, I end up limping and waddling out of the bedroom and back. :haha:

Just trying to get my head around our washer/dryer that arrived Saturday. This is my second wash ever :blush: and I just screwed it up. I have no idea what wash cycle it's on but it isn't the one I wanted. Now Im just hoping for the best.

Got a scan today at 3pm! get to see if little Ellie has grown any more since my last growth scan two weeks ago. I'm hoping she's been piling it on, it's making me really nervous and everyone elses babies are sooooo much bigger than mine at lesser weeks than me, at their growth scans. 

She's really wiggling and poking around today, I think she's ready for her debut :p

x


----------



## babythinkpink

shorman said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to ask if anyone can be my txt buddy so I can txt then
> to update you all when my dd is born on the 27th I'm so excited!! Xx

I am Somerset,too, have we had this chat!! I am terrible for remembering these things, happy to exchange numbers if you need a buddy, I am an emergency/spare buddy at the moment:haha: The more the merrier! 



becs0375 said:


> Morning!!!
> 
> I thought I was going into labour last night!! I woke up around 2am and was in quite a bit of pain around my back, front and my legs! I even ended up hoding myself against the wall as sitting was too painful!! Luckily it wore off after a while! It feels like she has moved further down as I don't look as big!!
> 
> I have dentist and midwife today!! Joy of joys!!

How scary, hope you are ok today, and Dentist and Midwife in 1 day???? NO WAY!!:haha:

Louise, 
OMG your bedtime sounds familiar, I am making little grunting noises as i turn over or fall off to sleep, but dh snores for ages and keeps me awake, yet my little grunts are 'worse' than him snoring all night:haha:
Your breastfeeding thing reminded me about something, not sure if they tell you to prepare your nipples but it is well worth doing, in the shower gently use one of those washy things that foam up, just massage the nipples without being too rough, do it every time you shower, it helps toughen up the (.)(.)ies for feeding, i am not sure you can avoid soreness if your little one has a particually good suck but it helps to get ready for them to be 'used' it can be quite a shock to them the first time! :thumbup:

Limpets glad your feeling good today, I had a day like that the other day, woke up feeling refreshed and had a great day, looking forward to baby being born and getting more days like that! 

Geniesgirl, we are all watching you, having 2 squished up in there at that fab size!! :hugs:

Ohhh a wedding, how exiting, many congrats on that, I said to dh when i had just given birth to dd i think you should marry me now! I had to propose to him on the leap year, we did it all the same year, had dd, got engaged and married! :hugs:

Well i wrote my birth plan last night, scrawled it on a scrap of paper and hope to write it up later, it is just who i want with me, just dh and midwife, that i don't want student present, had a bad experience with no1 and it has put me off since.
That i want peace and relaxation, dimmed lights, water if possible, gas and air, little intervention, delayed cord cutting, dh to cut the cord, injection for placenta, baby to be born onto me, and myself and dh to be with the baby from that point. 
I think that was about it, I need to put about vitamin K, all mine have had it orally, and i am pretty sure it is what the hospital does automatically anyway but need to check it.
I don't want to make a big fuss about the baby not being taken to be checked but the doctor to be bought to us as i am hoping they will miss that bit on my notes so i am just saying i want us to stay with baby instead where as if i go on about not taking the baby to be checked over at birth they will be aware it 'needs' doing so played it down! 
I know baby will need a check but hope we can spend some time first. Still bugs me that this is all over crappy equipment having to go to a specalist unit, now they are saying the baby will be throughly checked over when the consultant said he would not have even questioned it.:dohh:

Well think i am going off to see if i can get a half price huggies newborn box today, they were out of stock so trying another Asda and will have a look at school uniforms for ds too, although it is tempting to cash in some tesco cash to double up and use on uniform, if i use it on days out i get 4x the amount and as i have lots of children we find them useful as a family for cheap days out.

Time to go, sorry i have missed things, Pretty rubbish at remembering things!

Big :hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Louise3512uk said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> I'm about to give up on bed times, I feel more stressed during my many wake up calls during the night than I do during the day! Then DH had the cheek to say that he barely managed to sleep a wink last night because I kept waking him on my trips to/from the loo and grumbling as I was rolling over! Funny, as I didn't notice the snoring stop for any length of time!!
> 
> Becs, that must have been a bit scary! I had some bad cramping pains last night before bed but I put it down to taking all 3 RLT tablets at once! Does everyone else space them out during the day?
> 
> I have a breastfeeding class this afternoon.. I'm quite looking forward to it but I am really hoping I don't have to get my jubblies out!! Anyone else been to one of these?
> 
> We had a lovely anniversary, thanks to all well wishers.. I made us fillet steak with peppercorn sauce which was really very nice if I do say so myself! I love cooking!
> 
> It seems a lot of ladies are having some twinges and cramping pains... I wonder if we'll be a bunch of earlies?! I still don't think I'm having any imminent labour signs at all, and my confidence at being early/on time is fading fast!!

I so understand the moaning. He he. I got that a lot from DH. He got really moany the other week and decided to sleep on the sofa. The job he was working on got cancelled the other week so he has been at home with me for a week job hunting and has become a lot more understanding. I guess its because he has seen me struggling in and out of the car, cat napping numerous times a day and struggling to lever myself out of the chair, think he has realised that I dont do it on purpose!

I have noticed today that i can now feel baby's hiccups in my bum...! rather than in my pelvis. I woke up feeling it last night and I was totally confused! Like a little pulse. She has had hiccups loads up till now, but always been at the front not underneath!!! Has anyone else had this? Does this mean she has dropped down? She is already head down and has been for about two weeks. Any advice? I have noticed that compared with waddling around yesterday i can move a lot easier today.


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning Ladies! 

Congratulations Choc! :happydance: I too am tying the knot next year - so exciting isn't it!! I love the idea of sending invites out at Christmas too :) 

I took one RLT tablet yesterday, and am taking 1 again today. I just wanna try a few days on 1 tablet before I up it to 2, 3, etc - make sure it agrees with me first! 

I haven't had any Braxton Hicks that I know of yet... Don't think I did with DD either. 

As for sleep - I'm really not getting any, and I'm shattered ALL the time. Last night, I was fast on and DD woke up at 12.30 with itchy lady parts due to the new bubble bath that we tried last night. It was awful, bless her, and I tried everything - Canesten, Metanium, a fresh bath (to soothe it). In the end we went downstairs at about 2 and watched 'snow buddies' on dvd... trying to sleep was just making her itch more. That took her mind off it nicely, and I finally got to bed at about 4... only to have OH snoring his head off! Also, because of how the bed is in our room, we've had to swap sides so that the moses basket can fit next to me, which meant I couldn't get comfy. I'm like the walking dead today, and DD wants to go to the park. 

Limpets- you sound like you well and truly have the nesting bug! I would have, If I could keep my eyes open long enough lol. I'm determined to get some washing in today though with the weather being nice.

I've got my 36 week app next week, although I might go in to the drop in later and quiz my midwife on group b strep. Like I said, I ordered the test kit, and I wanna know if she would recommend her doing the swabs, or me doing them myself. I also wanna know why they don't tell people about it routinely!!!!!! If it weren't for this forum, I wouldn't have a clue about it. :growlmad:

I kept feeling bubs wriggling as we were watching our night-time dvd. I really hope that it isn't an indication of bubs wanting playtime at 2am every day! Lol..

I really, really can't wait now. I'm feeling much less scared and much more optimistic about the birth as time goes on. That'll probably change though lol. 

Hope everyone else is good today :)


----------



## becs0375

Dentist went fine, no problems! I am lucky as I have never had so mush as a filling!! There seems to be loads of us with midwife appointments today!! Treated myself to a massive bag of pick and mix whilst in town!! 

Louise I am so the same at night times, take me ages to drop off, then I do and then I have to get up for the loo!! I only managed 2 trips last night!! 

Fishy glad you are taking it easy and relaxing!!!

Bekks, good luck at your scan this afternoon, hope Ellie has grown xx

As for RLT I am taking my tablets all at once as I know I will forget to take them during the day!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Emzdreamgirl, the same happened to me last night!! I suddenly realised why my dh couldn't feel the hiccups and it's because they were around my bum!!! lol


----------



## limpetsmum

> I had some bad cramping pains last night before bed but I put it down to taking all 3 RLT tablets at once! Does everyone else space them out during the day?

 I take all of mine with breakfast else i risk forgetting it altogether lol

Babythinkpink - they shouldn't give the vitK without your permission hun.

Right - my house is now amazingly clean (incase my fatigue makes a vengeful return tomorrow lol), i'm not off to shower & attempt to shave my legs......could be for the last time bofore bubba arrives.......if i can reach them sitting in the bath lol. If you don't hear from me later you'll know i'm stuck in the bath.....send good looking firemen please :haha:


----------



## opticalillus5

Good looking firemen??? To help you get out of the bath because you're stuck shaving your hairy legs?!?!?!!!!!! :haha::blush::haha:


----------



## Mrs_N

haha, I almopst got stuck in the bath the other day - ours is a big old claw footed tub so it's really really deep! Dh has banned me from bathing when the house is empty!

My sleep seems to have gone seriously downhill too, I just toss & turn all night (which is really painful!).

I have my 33 week appointment tomorrow morning, although it's with the GP not the midwife


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Afternoon all....just to say that I am feeling great!! :thumbup:
The wedding reception saturday night was a lovely night out and I got to have a dance- even though I could feel everyone looking thinking 'that pregnant girl shouldn't be moving like that! ' :haha: However, on the down side I did wear heels and I am now sporting rather attractive cankles!!! :dohh:

Just back from my consultant appointment and I have my induction date as 31st August at 6pm. :happydance: So I will be a september star for real after all I do suppose.
I didn't get a straight answer on a homebirth if I spontaneously go into labour, but I will talk to the MW this week and I think she will okay it. So potentially I will get what I want if this little man decides to put in an appearance a few days early, but if not at least I won't be going overdue which is nice to know.

I guess that means in 3 weeks and just 1 day I will be preparing to meet bubba which is quite a scary thought! Not long now! :happydance: :happydance:

I am expecting some of you ladies to meet your :baby: before me and jump the queue though...I want some cute pics and birth stories to read! 

Hope you are all well and Monday morning hasn't been too cruel. xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

I know that we're all a lot more interested in actual baby photos rather than bump photos now, but here is my 36 week bump! (Well, 36+1.... the +1 makes all the difference!)





What do you think? I think it's finally popping! And I feel like I should now be pleased it was so small for so long as I have no sign of stretchies yet!


----------



## Mrs_N

fab news on the induction date teeny! :happydance: 
louise your bump is lovely!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Argh yet again there's a wonky one..



Try again!


----------



## opticalillus5

Yey teeny! I wish I had an induction date to look forward to, but I doubt that will happen. I'll be one of the ladies posting the '10 days overdue and fed up' threads I bet. How do you have the energy to dance? I'm in awe :) 

Mrs N - I have an old deep bath too. It's lovely, but I do struggle in it. 

Louise - your bump is so neat! I sooooo wish mine looked like that; mine's pretty compact too, but it's covered in stretchmarks, and my moles look HUGE because they are stretched too! All of my old stretchmarks have gone back to red/purple from the nice silver they were before, and I have a million more too. They're all over my hips, and bum. Ah well, never mind. It's not like I was ever planning on wearing tops that show off my stomach anyway, and the only time i'm in bikinis is on holiday (and then I don't care). I just hope they don't go too far down my thighs, as sometimes I wear short shorts to go out in / in the summer.


----------



## becs0375

Teeny thats brilliant!!!

Louise, lovely bump!!! 

Optical, I think I will be one of the overdues too!!!


----------



## Cafferine

I'm having a scan tomorrow! It's my birthday on Friday and we're going back to Insight Ultrasound where we had our first ever scan at 6 weeks (same place and on the same day as fish and chips if she remembers!) and we're having a full growth scan and then a look in 4d. It probably won't be great pictures because of how far I am now but it will be nice to see him or her and know that everthing is fine! Excited now.


----------



## Drazic<3

Teeny Weeny said:


> Afternoon all....just to say that I am feeling great!! :thumbup:
> The wedding reception saturday night was a lovely night out and I got to have a dance- even though I could feel everyone looking thinking 'that pregnant girl shouldn't be moving like that! ' :haha: However, on the down side I did wear heels and I am now sporting rather attractive cankles!!! :dohh:
> 
> Just back from my consultant appointment and I have my induction date as 31st August at 6pm. :happydance: So I will be a september star for real after all I do suppose.
> I didn't get a straight answer on a homebirth if I spontaneously go into labour, but I will talk to the MW this week and I think she will okay it. So potentially I will get what I want if this little man decides to put in an appearance a few days early, but if not at least I won't be going overdue which is nice to know.
> 
> I guess that means in 3 weeks and just 1 day I will be preparing to meet bubba which is quite a scary thought! Not long now! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I am expecting some of you ladies to meet your :baby: before me and jump the queue though...I want some cute pics and birth stories to read!
> 
> Hope you are all well and Monday morning hasn't been too cruel. xx

Hey sweety, can I ask why your consultant has gone for induction? I am hoping mine will do the same! :hugs:

Have a great scan cafferine, looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Louise your bump looks just like mine!! Glad im not the only one with a petite bump...i hate it when people stand open mouthed when u tell them how far gone you are! Im 36 weeks tomorrow!!! 

Hope everyone is coping and feeling well today...im beiginning to feel the struggletoday! x


----------



## Blob

Good Luck Bekk :flower:
Gorgeous Photos Louise :)
I really wish we were just given a date and thats when :baby: comes... would be SO much easier than all this waiting :dohh:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow Cafferine that brings back memories!!! I remember my dh and I walking from the hospital (we got there early so went to the hospital for some food) and saying that no matter what happens we have each other. I was so incredibly nervous!! I can't wait to see your 3D pics!!


----------



## Blob

Seems like a long time ago we were all having our first scans :wacko: 

MAAAAAAAAAAH i hope i dont go further than i did with Tabs then means i have max 2 weeks left :wohoo:


----------



## LittleAurora

Ok...Quick birth story!

Thursday I started having pains low down and a bloody show but I wasn't thinking this was labour. So I went out to physio and pottered around town getting bits and pieces. I went Asda to get some shopping and came home cause the pains were getting so bad. But I had convinced myself that it was too early for labour. The contractions were every 2 mins at 4oclock so we went to hospital! I was only 3 cms dilated. They scanned me and Amelia was only measuring 34+4 weeks. Was sent to labour ward where I got some nice gas and air!! I was then 4cm at 4.45! I laboured on, contractions still every 2 Min's. I sent my OH out to get food for us, and when I stood up my waters went! but it was not clear it was pure red!!! there was blood everywhere!! baby needed to come out asap!! I was 5 cms and the contractions were now one after the other with out a break. The gas and air was still all I had. I needed to push and out she came covered in blood! There was blood gushing everywhere and little Amelia was taken away to get cleaned and checked.

After they looked at me to see where the bleed was coming from they examined the cord and placenta. It turned out that the cord had started to detach from it and poor baby was swimming in blood! If she had not have come early she would have been dead.

But thankfully she is here and she is fine!


----------



## lilbumpblue

LittleAurora said:


> Ok...Quick birth story!
> 
> Thursday I started having pains low down and a bloody show but I wasn't thinking this was labour. So I went out to physio and pottered around town getting bits and pieces. I went Asda to get some shopping and came home cause the pains were getting so bad. But I had convinced myself that it was too early for labour. The contractions were every 2 mins at 4oclock so we went to hospital! I was only 3 cms dilated. They scanned me and Amelia was only measuring 34+4 weeks. Was sent to labour ward where I got some nice gas and air!! I was then 4cm at 4.45! I laboured on, contractions still every 2 Min's. I sent my OH out to get food for us, and when I stood up my waters went! but it was not clear it was pure red!!! there was blood everywhere!! baby needed to come out asap!! I was 5 cms and the contractions were now one after the other with out a break. The gas and air was still all I had. I needed to push and out she came covered in blood! There was blood gushing everywhere and little Amelia was taken away to get cleaned and checked.
> 
> After they looked at me to see where the bleed was coming from they examined the cord and placenta. It turned out that the cord had started to detach from it and poor baby was swimming in blood! If she had not have come early she would have been dead.
> 
> But thankfully she is here and she is fine!


Oh my goodness how scary!! Congrats hun she is beautiful!! xx


----------



## BLONDIE35

Little A - Seems like little Amelia knew she had to come and quick because something was wrong!! I would assume that you were/are in shock from all that. Are you both home now or little Amelia still in the hospital for a few weeks.

Glad all turned out well and she's with us safe and sound.


----------



## becs0375

Little A, that must of been so frightening xx So glad you are both ok xx

Back from midwife, all is well and no problems!! See her again in 2 weeks!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Little A - that must have been so scary for you. I'm so glad that she is ok and that you are both safely at home now xx

Limpets - I don't know where you are getting your energy from. I've been to M&P with DH this morning. Come home and sorted out two drawers of baby clothes and I'm wiped out. My ankle has swollen up and I've had to come and sit down to get my breath back.

Oh blast, I've forgotten what I was going to say to other people now, it's gone straight out of my head. Sorry guys :blush:

I think baby has started to taunt me by temporarily moving head down and then sneaking back to transverse or breach! I've got a midwife appointment tomorrow so I'm going to get her to talk me through the ECV procedure and the risks so I can make an informed (and not internet led) decision about whether to have one if the baby is breech at my growth scan next week.

I ordered a book from Amazon which arrived this morning - "Your Babycare Bible" I like it as it's got everything in it from how to put a nappy on to childhood illnesses. I know that I know a lot of these things deep down and a lot of it is instinct, but having a book to read reassures me that I am doing the right things. My MIL was here yesterday and she was talking about Terry Nappies - I showed her my Real Nappy Scheme Voucher for £50 and some of the new re-useable nappies like Wonderoo's and Tots Bots on-line and she was dumbfounded. As she lives in Crete she hadn't seen anything like it and didn't realise that there is a bit of a movement back to re-useables.

Right, better do something constructive!

xx


----------



## genies girl

little A- so glad your all okay you musty have been in shock?

to those of you with apointments today or tommorow i hope all goes well.

Thanks for asking fishy, i am getting some more rolling movements, i think they are stilll both breech but i find it hard to tell which baby is which but they surely cant have much room left, most feelings are down very low im sure ive got four feet on my bladder!


----------



## becs0375

Genies, that must feel weird having 2 babys moving around!!


----------



## Mrs_N

gosh LittleA what a story, so glad she is here safely :hugs:


----------



## ladykara

is anyones baby not head down yet? Im feeling movement at the sides not top and bottom. So im guessing my LO is transverse but i cant be sure. 

Text buddies, as im end of Sept i can be someones text buddy if they are due start of Sept, im going to ask one of the girls who is start of Oct as i am end of Sep. Most of you girlies will be busy with your new borns when i give birth. PM me if anyone wants a text buddy , ill be happy to post updates to the forum x

Little A, really pleased your LO arrived safely.. your story made me get my labour bag ready as you never know !!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw Little A that must have been so scary for you! I'm glad little Amelia is safe and well. Little one must have known it was time for her to come out! Bless her x


----------



## Blob

Little A she is here safe and you are safe :hugs: :hugs: Must have been seriously scary but your body must have worked really well to get her out safe :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBird

Little A: WOW!! So scary!! I can't believe that was going on. :-( But SOOOO happy to hear that all is well with you and Amelia! 

xo


----------



## genies girl

back from my gp apointment, basically they have been monitoring my blood pressure because of family history and twin pregnancy , i have good blood pressure on average 120/70 is the middle of my readings last week it went up to 124/80 and thats why they sent me to be assed at the hospital last friday to make sure all was well and that im not going to start getting pre eclampsia, it was a reading of mid 60s friday so all was well, ive been told to go to gp twice this week to be checked just in case i couldnt see my usual gp as she on holiday so it had to be the other one todays reading was 124/82 so higher again , he didnt know where to write it down in my notes so never did and kept sayiong he didnt know why the hospital are making a fuss he told me to come back thursday but he wont send me to hospital unless it goes over 90. i think im just confused by the gp saying one thing, the midwifes another and the consultants another.?

Sorry for the ramblings i think im just feeling a bit confused


----------



## Blob

Think i would believe the MWs tbh... but then thats my opinion. :hugs: I hate it when they all give conflicting advice :dohh:


----------



## becs0375

Genies, I have to say the mw tends to know a bit better than the gp. What a pain for you x


----------



## ladykara

I would also go by the MW babe x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow Little A I'm so glad everything turned out ok. Like the other ladies have said, you must have been so scared!

Geniesgirl, it must be hard to know which one of our babies is making the movement at any one time. I think I would also trust the MW more. xx

I'm just back from my mw appointment and my iron levels are the same so it's good they haven't dropped. The head is possibly engaging but she couldn't really tell.. it blimen hurts when she routes around down there! Oh and I have carpel tunnel syndrome on my hands so I'm one swollen lady! x


----------



## Louise3512uk

LittleA that must have been so scary for you! At least you didn't find out the really scary bit until she was safe and in your arms! She is so beautiful!

Fishy :( So sorry you're inflating so much! Is there anything at all they can do for you?

Geniesgirl I too would be tempted to go with the midwife over the gp, not sure about consultant though as they are also specially trained in the pregnancy side of things? I hope it gets sorted for you!

Seriously forgotten everything else, thank you for your kind comments about my bump! I am learning to love it!


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww, fishy. I feel for you girl. I look like I have boxing gloves on too! :hugs: 

LittleA, how terrifying. Your body did an amazing job and she is gorgeous. Hope she doesn't have to be in the hospital too long.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Louise and Drazic. Apparently I can massage my hands before I go to bed and I should keep the elevated (along with my feet lol!). If that doesn't help my mw suggested sleeping with splints on! Fun fun fun :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Splints? Because you just wern't uncomfortable enough hey?


----------



## Emzywemzy

F&C I've just seen my GP today and he says I have that too, hence the mega swell up and removal of wedding rings over the weekend! It's horrible isn't it? The paaaaiiiin in the morning is horrible! Big hugs and sympathy :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Right back at you Emzy!! :hugs:

I know Drazic.. how on earth would I manoeuvre myself at night whilst with splints on?! And then going to the loo in the night? agghhh! Think I'll try and put up with it instead. x


----------



## cat81

Sorry I haven't posted on here much over the last few weeks. I have been spending so much time at the hospital that I haven't really had time for much else. It has just taken me hours to catch up on all I have missed.

Massive congratulations to Little A and AOB on the safe arrival of their beautiful babies. 

I am delighted to report that today we have finally been able to bring Thomas home from the hospital after he arrived more than 6 weeks early on 20th July. I have tried to attach some pictures - I hope they have worked. It is fantastic to finally have him at home and I still can't quite believe that he's here already. He is still so tiny, weighing only 5lb. I can't stop looking at him.

I hope that everyone is feeling ok and that you aren't too uncomfortable in the late stages of pregnancy. Now we are home, I will be checking in more regularly and I can't wait to hear about the arrivals of all the rest of our September Stars over the next few weeks.

Love
Cat x


----------



## ladykara

cat81, he is adorable, i bet your glad to all be home. you dont realise how small he is until the photo of him in the car seat x


----------



## Mrs_N

aw congratulations, and how lovely you can finally bring Thomas home! How cute & tiny does he look in his car seat! :cloud9:

splints do not sound comfortable :hugs: hope you can avoid them, but maybe worth a try to see if they do help? you can always take them off if they are a pain!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Awww the photos of Thomas are so cute!!!!


----------



## Boony

Aww cat he is gorgeous! I agree you dont realise how small he is until you see him in the car seat bless him!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations again Little A...she is beautiful.
Cat...Thomas is so dinky...lovely little Bubba!

Drazic..the consultant will induce on my due date because baby is measuring big on his growth scans. He wrote in my notes that there is 'maternal anxiety' over delivery of a large baby. So...in his words, it is not because he is big but because I am anxious! Does that make sense?? If your baby is measuring ahead perhaps ask the MW about induction if you are worried. 
At least I know when he should be here by which is so nice. However, eviction proceedings will start tomorrow! xx


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats Little A, Amelia is gorgeous. And congrats aob on the safe arrival of Leni.

Cat81- Thomas is gorgeous he is so tiny bless him.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Awww Cat he is adorable!! How tiny :cloud9: Must be so nice to have him home at last :hugs:

F&C I can not imagine wearing splints in bed... bloody hell I can't get in and out of bed as it is, never mind with bloody splints on!!!

Teeny how exciting that you have your induction date! Will be interesting to see if baby is born before or after midnight... youngest or eldest in the school year?! 

xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Cat - thanks for posting pictures of Thomas:cloud9: I can't get over how teeny tiny but perfect he is! You must be so happy to have him home at last. Enjoy every second xxx

Carpel Tunnel - you poor ladies. Sorry to hear you are suffering so much. I thought my one swollen foot was bad enough!

x


----------



## Snoozie

F & C, splints, sounds uncomfy. I hope the swelling reduces.xx

LittleA, omg, beyond scary. I'm so glad you are both ok.xxxxx


Cat81, he is so yummy, congrats.

Teeny, yay on an induction date! :)


----------



## Jellycat

Cat, so glad Thomas is now home he's an adorable boy xx

F&C Lets hope you wont have to wear the splints, sometimes I wonder if health professionals live in the real world

Teeny congrats on getting an Induction date, how much is your baby expected to weigh ?

Genies girl, If your confused or not convinced phone the hospital MW's they would know, try and not worry and hope your BP behaves itself :hugs:

Louise your bump is looking fab, it looks text book to me xx

Little A - So glad that everything is ok must of been very traumatic for you xx

Cafferine - enjoy your scan... I have my first growth scan Thursday and also cant wait!!

Rubbish night sleep last night, woke up with tremendous backache and my front pubic bone ouchie.... I really need to give up work now its too tiring, people asking questions all the time I cant even get a lunch break at the moment. On a positive note i'm now over half way through knitting my baby blanket !!


----------



## elmaxie

Evening Ladies!

LittleA oh my goodness how gorgeous is baby Amelia...and wow you certainly went through it but thank goodness in all honesty since she and you are both fine. Quite scarey...:hugs:

Cat81 Thomas is sooo cute!! As was said you see how tiny he is when in the car seat. Congrats again...bet he is keeping you busy!:hugs:

F&C I had carpel tunnel with Nathan and it was no fun. It took a few weeks to go after the birth too which was a bit of a nightmare with the fiddley poppers on the baby vest:dohh:
I never got splints as my mw and doc said there wasnt much to be done bar elevate your hands at night like you said but it still didnt do it for me.

Genies I would go with the mw as to be honest GP are rubbish at measuring BPs...did they use an electronic machine or the old mercury pump up by hand one? I find the electronic ones give a higher reading and the GPs cant read a mercury one very well:blush: I guess if you have a great BP (which I am jealous of btw!) then she is just watching for it going up for now and taking precautions so try not to panic too much.:hugs:

Right I better head off for now.

Emma.xx


----------



## Krakir

Cafferine good luck with your ultrasound, the 4d will probably still look awesome 

Louise great bump! :)

Wow little-A your birth story gave me goosebumps! how terrifying that must have been, so glad all is well!

Cat, those are fantastic pictures, glad he's home :happydance:

So i finally ordered my nursing bras i'm really hoping the sizing works out... i went for one size up of what i'm wearing now, but i've never purchased a bra without trying it on before


----------



## Boony

F&C splints dont sound very comfy to me either! Hope you manage to get a better nights sleep tonight!

LittleA that must've been awful but thankfully your gorgeous girl is perfect and arrived safely.

Sorry if this is TMI but on friday and saturday i had diarhea (sp) which i found weird because i've been constipated the whole way through pregnancy. Anyway since then everything seems to be back to normal down there but now i'm feeling really sick and i havent been sick since around 9 weeks and even in first tri i wasnt sick much only 2 days! I know that our bodies have a clear out before labour but i'm only 33 weeks on wednesday so its a bit early for me. I never had this with my first because i had to be induced with him at 41+6. I cant go into labour yet i move house in 3 weeks and it'd be much easier to move heavily pregnant than with a newborn lol. Of course i know they arrive when they want i decided to arrive on the day my mum moved house ( 4 days early) lol


----------



## Blob

Fishy thats the same as i was last time... luckily when i was really struggling it was so close to the end it didnt matter. This time if i feel my feet swelling i do 10 circles of my foot? Seems to be working just now :wacko:

Cat he doesnt look too dinky he looks gorgeous :hugs:

Boony i've been like that for the past week :blush: I seem to be going 4-5 times a day...


----------



## Jellycat

Boony I had the same thing a couple of weeks ago (even during the night rushing to the loo), feeling nauseous etc . Im back to normal now still feel sicky every now and then but thats more down to sugar levels than anything else

Hope that reassures you ? xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Fish&Chips said:


> Thanks Louise and Drazic. Apparently I can massage my hands before I go to bed and I should keep the elevated (along with my feet lol!). If that doesn't help my mw suggested sleeping with splints on! Fun fun fun :)

This really made me chuckle, it is a typical medical suggestion, so you are to sleep on one side or the other, legs and arms elevated, sounds like twister!!

Busy day, mainly with the children, all jumping around like nuts, my 7yr old is in bed early, my 10 yr old i have just this second sent to bed, and i hope the 2 yr old will settle down a bit b4 bed and then go to sleep rather than mess about and trash the room! 

Baby starting to hurt with the movements, not realising space is tight i think.

Little A, scary stuff, at least your beautiful daughter is with you safe and sound xx

Everything else is out of my head now, midwife on Wed, hope if i have no sugar in urine i won't need a glucose test! (my midwife has been set on me having one from the word go though so i bet i will still have one!)
It will have to be booked whatever as i will have had breakfast Wed so no good then.
Potty training has been a nightmare today, potty 1, doormat through knickers 2 kitchen floor through knickers 1, not great!
When she was ready i was not, now i am ready she is not! :dohh:

Back tomorrow xx:hugs:


----------



## Blob

Urgh Tabs was shattered, she fell asleep before 6pm in her dinner...so i bath her and wait until 7.30 and then she screams and is STILL shouting abuse at me :haha: Damn living in a flat and hearing everything. Why can she not just give up, she's exhausted... i swear this baby is not coming until she sleeps better.


----------



## Boony

Thanks blob and Jellycat, its not like i've had to rush to the loo but just when i do go i cant control it iyswim.


----------



## Louise3512uk

Cat he is so gorgeous! I want my baby!


----------



## BoBo14

Sorry to be a royal pain, especially considering im due soon but wondered if you could please add me to the front list? Im due on sept 1st (i've only just got round to sorting myself out on here when i started mat leave last week!!) Thanks in advance x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've had the odd bout of nausea Boony so FX LO isn't getting ready to come out just yet. 

Glad everyone is with me and Emzy re the splits being a silly idea. FX it'll go soon after the birth so I don't have to fiddle with poppers etc like Emma.

Thanks for the tip Blob. My NCT lady said the same so I tend to do it as often as possible.

xx


----------



## BoBo14

Thanks - im now hoping that baby will come soon now i have got round to putting him on the list!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Do you know what you're having BoBo? x


----------



## BoBo14

yup a little boy!


----------



## becs0375

Cat, Thomas is gorgeous, lots of hair. So pleased he is home xx

Fishy and Emzy, that sounds awful. Splints are a naff idea. My friend had SPD and Carpel together and wore splints and had crutches all while her husband was in Afghan. I don't know how she coped!!

Been for a lovely walk this evening and bouncing on my ball!!! This baby will come out on time LOL!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Your poor friend Becs! That sounds awful.

Congrats BoBo!


----------



## Blob

Well i have backache tonight and mild cramps...doubt its anything this baby seems to be teasing me :lol:


----------



## becs0375

She was in lots of pain, she wouldn't have her husband come back to help her and she never told him how much pain she was in, silly girl!!

I think I am in for a muggy night, its so warm outside!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Fish&Chips said:


> I've had the odd bout of nausea Boony so FX LO isn't getting ready to come out just yet.
> 
> Glad everyone is with me and Emzy re the *splits* being a silly idea. FX it'll go soon after the birth so I don't have to fiddle with poppers etc like Emma.
> 
> Thanks for the tip Blob. My NCT lady said the same so I tend to do it as often as possible.
> 
> xx

Very silly idea indeed i say! :winkwink: I really feel for both of you cant be nice! Hope its gone soon enough x


Cat Thomas is gorgeous!!!! ...he does look teeny in that carseat, but then that is quite a big carseat i think from seeing it the other day!! x

A couple of bump pics here, taken today :) ...


----------



## shorman

Hi ladies am having a bad night have really bad back ache and tightenings across bump and feel nausaus and shoulder pain :-( anyone else having a rubbish nite? Xxx


----------



## lilbumpblue

shorman said:


> Hi ladies am having a bad night have really bad back ache and tightenings across bump and feel nausaus and shoulder pain :-( anyone else having a rubbish nite? Xxx

Awww u poor thing...hope u r feeling better soon! :) ...im just very very tired but cant sleep!! Did u manage to find a text buddy?? I dont mind doing it for you! xx


----------



## Choc1985

I'm havin a really crappy nite been sick twice got really bad heartburn that nothing is getting rid of what do u ladies take??

I haven't got a txt buddy to update yet either lol 

I'm gonna try get some sleep although I'm lyin here listening to the rain lol xx


----------



## janeydee

My little boy has decided that hes going to wriggle and give me pains!!! duno what it is he's leaning on but if he's going to carry on i just wish he'd come out!! hahaha


----------



## BoBo14

I feel for you Choc1985, i drank about a pint of milk last night and couldnt get to sleep til 4am due to reflux. Hope yours settles....and mine doesnt rear its ugly head later!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Eugh I know what you mean re the heartburn! I've suffered with it throughout, but the past week or so it just seems to be constant! I'm drinking the 'man milk' Gaviscon like there's no tomorrow! EEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWW!!!

So tired so going to brave my bed, even though it just seems to be a source of discomfort nowadays! Still, I need to make the most of sharing it with my hubby, even though it's tempting to throw him into the spare room... I only have another 6/7 weeks of sharing the bed with him until he's gone for 180 sleeps :(


----------



## Laura617

*I've been away for a few days and i come back to see babies are here! Its so crazy but I am very happy for you guys. Huge congrats to both the ladies who now have their babies with them on the outside, I wish you all the best.
I had my baby shower yesterday and it was so lovely, everyone was so nice and it looked pretty plus I got loads of stuff. I was completely overwhelmed and so surprised at how much stuff I got but I am feeling much more prepared now lol. I will have to include some pics or at least get some up on my facebook.

I am completely exhausted though and not feeling too well so I am sorry for lack of personals but will try and catch up a bit later after I've had some rest.

*


----------



## AngelzTears

Congrats on the shower Laura! I had mine just the other day as well. Isn't it amazing how exhausted you feel after you put away all that new baby stuff? I've been putting away things since yesterday and I still have lots left. Also I did about 3 loads of laundry, finally washed all my baby clothes. Tons of pink lint in my dryer! :laugh2:

It's starting to feel like I'm actually having a baby now, sure took me long enough! lol :haha:


----------



## Sarahkka

Evening girls!
I felt especially pregnant today. It feels like my bump just expanded another 10 cm. And every time I stand up, sit down, or even try to bend over, I let out these very unladylike grunts and groans as Baby thrusts his plump little bottom further up into my diaphragm. And I am facing 7-9 more weeks of this rapid expansion? I really think I might split in two.
:nope:

LittleA - thank the gods your body knew to get that baby out! What a story! Very scary. One that I would much rather hear after the danger was past.

Cat - lovely boy! So little and perfect!

Beautiful bump, Louise!

optical - I read that it's SLS or the sodium lauryth sulfate sudsing agent that can give lots of little girls that reaction. That crap is in everything - you really have to be vigilant to avoid it. Try the more expensive natural bubble bath at the health food store - that usually doesn't have it. Even there though, you really have to read the ingredients.

Forgotten all the rest I was going to say, as usual.

Oh!
Meant to share:
I think I met the 3-year old version of Hermione Granger at the playground on the weekend.
She marched up to me and demanded to know if I was growing a baby in my tummy.
When I said yes, she just looked very superior and pompous and announced, "That's what I thought!" and marched off again.
Little know-it-all! :) Very funny.

Okay, must run off to eat some cookies! :)


----------



## Asher

Morning all! I missed so much yesterday!

LittleA thank goodness little Amelia is okay. She is just so perfect, I am loving the pics of her!

And Cat81, Thomas is gorgeous! You must be so proud, and glad to have him home with you now. xx

Lovely bump pics ladies. 

Seems like a few of us are bubbling along with nags and niggles of cramps and stuff now. iminent babies hey!? 

I was going to chat loads more but that will have to be later. A certain 3 year old boy I know has just spilt orange juice all over his PJs and is now standing naked next to me waiting to get dressed. See you all later!!


----------



## Blob

Glad your babyshowers were fun :thumbup:

:hugs: for all the sick people :hugs:

Well i've been having cramps and back pain on and off and clear outs :sick: I bet baby is just teasing me though... :dohh:
Also going to phone up the hospital in a few hours i think, baby is ALWAYS kicking and moving at this time of morning and she has gone REALLLLLLLLY quiet. I'm feeling a bit just not 'normal' :wacko:


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: blob hope things are all okay, could be a sign of things starting?? 

I had my 33 week check this morning - all good and measuring 33cm :thumbup: 
The nursery is looking good, the horrid bright yellow on the walls & ceiling is gone :happydance: Hopefully the colour will go on today and then just finishing off tomorrow.


----------



## babythinkpink

Just popping by to say good morning to everyone!

Slept ok for 2 hours last night, was amazed i had slept for 2 whole hours non stop! Dh asked if i had heard a loud noise from a hamster run falling off my ds's bunk bed and i hadn't so i must have been so fast asleep! 
Got stitch after that, on the side i had not been on, I think baby had got nice and comfy so was not keen on me turning over! 

Hope everyone is ok, it seems none of us are getting much sleep for one reason or another, indigestion is not nice, but gaviscon is worse!

Well hope to go out today, sounds mad but i am doing one thing a day and not going too mad so a trip to the supermarket is a planned outing!:haha:
Hope the weather improves so i can get some washing done.

Back later :hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry to those who suffered last night. Blob and Shorman, have your pains gone yet?

Becs your friend sounds nothing like me! I would have moaned moaned moaned!! xx


----------



## Daisybell

morning ladies, :wave:
think ive woke up with cold my head is sooo stuffy typical!!

Huge congrats to littleA and cat on the birth of their beautiful babys!! :happydance:

LittleA that must of been so scary for you and im pleased that you and Amelia are ok :hugs:

Cat im pleased that Thomas is ok and is now home with you! he looks sooo ickle in that car seat bless him xxx :kiss:

:hugs: BloB hope everything is ok?

Pleased you 33week check up went well Mrs N and all is well :thumbup:

Love the bump pic littlebumpblue, looking fab :thumbup:

Got my MW appointment this afternoon :happydance:

DD has gone to nanna's for the day, so im gunna enjoy the peace while it lasts :haha: xxx


----------



## opticalillus5

Sarah - Thanks for the advice :flower: DD woke up again last night at about 3am, but managed to fall back asleep after some cream had been applied. It was pretty expensive stuff from Lush - a company which is meant to be all natural etc. BUT it was their pink glitter bath bomb :blush: I should have known really. I've given her (and OH) a threadworm worming tablet too, just incase. I really hope it's not that though, as I can't have anything for it if it is! 

Little A - How terrifying! I'd have freaked at the sight of all the blood... well done! so glad she's here safe. 

Cat - Thomas is gorgeous, and so tiny! 

Emzy & F+C - so hope your hands don't get any worse. It seems unfair when you're feet are swelling too! 

Laura & Angelz, glad you had a lovely time at your baby showers :) 

My heartburn is *fingers crossed* at bay lately. I bet i've just jinxed myself there, and spend the full day munching on rennies. 

Righty, i'd better get off - I'm off into town for OH's bday present. Plus, DD is really bored - I can tell cos she's constantly nagging me about trivial things while I type. She nags usually, but not this much! 

Hope you have fab days ladies :flower:


----------



## SisterRose

There's about 10 pages since yesterday so I just checked back really quick, so sorry for all who I've missed.

Just wanna say;

LittleA- Really scary birth story but at least she's here and safe, and that's what matters! congrats again

Cat - He's gorgeous and tiny :cloud9:

Lovely bump pics everyone I noticed had posted one on the way back.

Scan seemed to go well yesterday, Ellie is 4lb 12oz now so she's put on just under a pound in two weeks which they think is good, they said she's growing nicely along the bottom line so they're not too concerned and that she's just going to be a petite baby. 
Another growth scan in two weeks though just to keep check she isnt dropping below that line!

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's great news Bekklez!! 

Oh and for heartburn I chew Remegel as they are much nicer than Rennies etc and they seem to do the job for me. x


----------



## Blob

My heartburn is killing me this morning...going to get some milkshake me thinks :)

Hmmm well i only notice them if i sit down (which i dont get the chance to do so often) :lol: I dont think that anything is starting really...i would just 'know' i think.

:sick: I just found that DD has been peeing under a mat in the living room :sick: Its SO gross and stinky...how on earth we havent noticed URGH!!! So been scrubbing the floor for a while.


----------



## Fish&Chips

What a lovely find for you Blob!!! I wonder why she's being doing that?

Glad your pains aren't so bad. I've heard that if they go (or I guess you can't notice them) when getting up then it's nothing to be concerned about. x


----------



## drea2904

Hi all, not been on as broadband not been working and my dongle doesnt really cope with forums pffft! Hope you are all doing ok, Little A Amelia is gorgeous and Im so glad she came early, scary stuff hon, just thankful that you and your wee darling are ok.x Cat Thomas is so gorgeous, really see how tiny he is when in the car seat, so glad you are home:) Also so glad Leni and Ally are ok, he is a wee cutie.

Who's next??!!.......................................................................................


----------



## Asher

Good news about Ellie, Bekklez! She will just be a petite babe when she arrives! 

Sorry to hear about your carpal tunnel girls, as though you need anything else to contend with grrr! Thank goodness we're all nearly at the end.

Blob that must have been a lovely find for you. Aren't toddlers just the best!

I've got all my housework done again today. Am waiting in on a parcel being delivered and the boys are so bored. Yesterday I did loads with my mum. She helped do the windows, and I cleaned all the lampshades and vacuumed around the corners of all the ceilings (I really can only put it down to nesting!), and this morning I have vac'd everywhere again and mopped the kitchen and cleaned the porch. I am antsy today. There are two buggies in the porch which I'm not really using any more. Jack will soon be going on the buggy board if he comes out with me to take the pooches out. So I am thinking of loading the old crap into the car and tipping them. Then I can organise the pram and stuff downstairs for when the baby's born, and there will be room upstairs then for the crib to go up. Hmmmmm. A million and one things running through my tiny mind. I want to run it past DH but his phone is going straight to answerphone. I am babbling I know but I can't seem to help myself!!!! 

Argh!!!!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Fish&Chips said:


> Oh and for heartburn I chew Remegel as they are much nicer than Rennies etc and they seem to do the job for me. x

I like these, will get some today, much nicer than the old man juice gaviscon, why i didn't think of them b4:dohh:
Think i should get a few boxes in! :hugs:xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi Ladies,
I made it out of the bath ok :thumbup: shaved legs & all :haha:.
Well i've decided my midwife is totally rubbish! I had an appointment yesterday to go through my birth plan, which to my expectations was to be discussing what i'd like & letting her know this as well as documenting it all in my green book. What ACTUALLY happened was she went through a mental speech (i recognised it as autopilot as i have one for work too when i'm tired or distracted) telling me everything which is written on my green book then ticking them off & dating them. Not once did she ask what my plans were or seem to care :dohh: oh well, glad she won't be delivering my baby. I'll make my own birth plan to take with me & give it to my allocated midwife on the day (send her for a read & a coffee whilst i settle into the pool hopefully heehee). Midwife did feel for Tufty's position & says she thinks i'm carrying a lot of fluid so not to dwell on what hospital said about baby weight (not that i was lol) she also wants to see me weekly now due to the fluid as she's worried it will make my blood pressure shoot through the roof at some point. As for my urine sample results - she mis labelled my specimin so the labs threw it away :growlmad: sent another one off but it didn't show anything up on a dipstick test so i guess it'll come back clear, i tried to tell her the levels increase at night but i don't think she was listening. Also told her about my palpitations waking me at night, again she didn't seem to care & told me to see my GP if i was concerned (but when i go to my gp he says tell my midwife as it'll be pregnancy related ggrrrrr)
On a good point we covered massage in our hypnobirthing last night - DH learnt 7 different massage techniques to go with the various stages of surges, we were given practice oils (mandarin) and labour oils (if used now they can start contractions.......hhhmmmmmm :haha:). The group seems to be relaxing more so it's a lovely session to go to, i MUST practice my hypno relaxation each day so i can relax quicker. DH & i also came up with a game plan as to what we will do should i start having labour signs, when we think he should think about leaving work, when to head to hospital etc. 

Louise your bump is soooo sweet! 



> I just hope they don't go too far down my thighs, as sometimes I wear short shorts to go out in / in the summer.

 My stretchmarks are in quite a small area so they are not too bad & to be honest i have them on my hips from when i put on a ton of weight in my teens anyway. What i'm not impressed with is the broken thread veins all over my legs - they are mostly around my knees & go upwards towards my thighs about 2 inches as well as down to my calves about 3 inches :cry: these will never fade so i'm thinking i might be sorting my shorts out next year to throw away as i'd be too self conscious to wear them :cry:.

LittleA how very scary to think of what was going on, the human body is just amazing when you realise how clever it is getting Amelia out of a risky situations like that :hugs: glad all is ok now hun.

MrsJ08 - my Mom was exactly the same (as are so many of my friends) they don't realise how simple new nappies are to use, none of the soaking, not using a new nappy every time, new fabrics so they are almost instantly dry etc, i can't wait to put them on Tufty - i have them all stacked in the nursery on a corner shelving system :thumbup: one size, birth-potty, inserts, wraps, covers etc heehee.

Cat81 - beautiful Thomas! I couldn't stop giggling at the one in his car seat - his little head doesn't even reach the head support part heehee bless him! Even my DH was shocked at how tiny he looks - what a cutie! Are you struggling to find clothes to fit?

Choc i don't mind being your text buddy hun, esp as we already have each others details :thumbup: just lemme know hun xxx

Asher - lol @ babbling! I just tend to get on with it & run it past DH once it's done :haha: he came upstairs at 10.30 pm last night to see what the banging was - it was me putting a shelf up in the nursery lol

Remegel are nicer to chew, be careful of milkshake as the sugar can cause heartburn so it counters the milk :winkwink: effects everyone different i guess.

Oooooh baby showers - i was meant to be having one but i'm getting too tired to arrange it now (usually happens at the mum-to-be's house in our dept) plus everyone keeps asking what i'm having so they can buy for it (they are convinced i know & am not telling them.....my Dad included!!!) so i've decided to go for a post baby shower :thumbup: that way they can all have a munch, i'll get my arms back for a few hours & people will know exactly what sex & size to buy for :thumbup:.

Well, apologies for the long post - lots of chatter to catch up on yesterday, gonna go put Tufty's washing away & admire my lovely nursery - might even hang the curtains


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Finally, 5 minutes to sit down. Today I have decided to 'sort out the house'!! DS room is done and his turtles all clean, the filing is done, the wardrobes sorted, the outside cupboard is getting there too. Just about to iron the bedsheets and I guess it is then the trip to the tip! Oh how fun my life is!

I hate gaviscon...it seems to burn on the way down just as much as the heartburn!

I can't remember who said it, but I have been feeling nauseous these past few days too and its not nice. I am determined not be sick as I haven't once been since being pregnant and I am not starting now!

37 weeks today.....I am term!!! Yay. xx


----------



## Asher

Happy 37 weeks Teeny! 

Limpets, I am sooo sorting out the crap in my porch once this parcel's been delivered! It's bugging me now, and I still can't get hold of DH. Boooo.


----------



## genies girl

Blob- hope your okay and everything is normal

Bekklez- Glad Ellie is growing well good girly!

Limpet- ah midwifes i dont have much time for the community ones , you would think that the importance of labelling bottles would be part of the training ? :) one of my midwifes labled all my bloods wrong so had to be redone!

i dont have a sept star text buddy either?

Im taking it a bit easier today got some friends and their babies coming over for afternoon tea, i guess its my first baby group :)


----------



## limpetsmum

> 37 weeks today.....I am term!!! Yay. xx

 :wohoo: Congratulations!

Asher - i don't blame you hun, plus you can always say the hormones made you do it :haha:

I'm having a chilling day today, my poor fit haven't forgiven me for yesterday lol. Also feeling a little nauseaus so trying to keep myself to myself & just bimble around the house :thumbup:


----------



## shorman

Nope pains still there lots head pressure and period pain Hubby wants me to go in to get checked but I refuse to go untill I am screamng with pain lol baby is moving good but defo less. Finding it really herd to walk as she is low lol feel useless :-( xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

You'd think so wouldn't you Genies :dohh: no wonder my DH has no faith in the NHS! Sometimes i think i only side with them because i feel i have to!
Ooooh 1st baby group :thumbup: i met up with some local Mums last month & it was fab, i thought i'd feel a bit weird as i didn't actually have a baby & they all did but they were all wonderful - hope to make it again in a few weeks time (plug them for all the info you can get :thumbup:).

I've just put a baby wheel easy for sale on here if anyone is interested? Brilliant invention which was launched at the Baby Show at the NEC in Birmingham this year:thumbup:


----------



## limpetsmum

shorman said:


> Nope pains still there lots head pressure and period pain Hubby wants me to go in to get checked but I refuse to go untill I am screamng with pain lol baby is moving good but defo less. Finding it really herd to walk as she is low lol feel useless :-( xxx

Sounds like your heading in the right direction hun, may be the start of things for you :thumbup:. Go with what you feel is right & just keep a hand & eye on your movements :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Hello ladies!!!

Sorry for lack of personals, hope everyone is ok?!!! I have read and caught up just can't remember what I was gonna say!!

We have taken all our blinds etc down and polyfilled the holes, got our lovely army curtains out of the loft!! Finally feels real that we are moving in a few weeks!! Wanna be all sorted so we are not painting when Hope is here!! Its quite exciting!!! I love moving!! This is our 4th move in 6 years so getting a pro at it!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Limpetsmum I also have thread veins around my ankle and calf on my left leg. I put this down to all the swelling I've been getting. I'm hoping they will fade a bit.. FX. 

Happy full term Teeny!!!

Shorman it sounds like baby is getting ready. FX LO will be here soon. x


----------



## Mrs_N

I also have a load of thread veins, but I never wear shorts anyway so it's not really an issue for me!

Happy full term teeny! :happydance: 

Shorman, sounds like things might be getting a move on for you, how exciting!

Genies I need a text buddy too - happy to do it for you, PM me if you want to :)

Colour is going up on the nursery walls and it looks ace! Will get some pics once it's done!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi guys

Im feeling pretty useless today. DH is back at work this monday after a week off and i a so bored. I made the decision to start going through the house room by room and having a good clear out, but im finding i need a sit down every ten minutes, as i feel dizzy, im pale and i keep getting cold sweats. So i have finally finished the one room i managed which was the bedroom but now i feel really lightheaded. boooo!

I hear what some of you are saying about the midwifes being useless. When i went for my 32 week check she measured my belly and said yep that showing 35 and the other midwife (they have two for every patient!) said 35, it should be 32. So she got me back on the bed again and checked and said oh yes i measured too much. I felt like saying 'why don't you just make it up!'. She was saying 35 because she thought it should be not because it was.
Also they realised that i should have had a follow up appointment to an earlier appointment at 16 weeks (i had a check because i had been on anti-depressants for like about 6 weeks about ten years ago- totally pointless as i feel fine!) so they had to fit me in for an appointment last week for a follow up. I did protest a bit and said it would be a waste of time, but they said that they had to send me because if they didn't then they would get in trouble. So I had this appointment and it was pointless...'how are you feeling?' 'Fine'.....'good'.

Then she read through my notes and pointed out that i had to see an anaethetist regarding back problems (diagnosed mild spina bifida in my teens). I told the doctor that i had already had a pain relief chat a couple of weeks before with someone at the hospital, but she said i needed to speak to someone. So ten minutes later, a smart dressed woman and two other women in scrubs came down. Three of them!!! They chatted to me and said that they had found my notes from the earlier pain relief chat and they could see that I had already decided to go for the pain relief button thing (i forget the name) instead of the epidural because of the spinal injection. I was like 'I KNOW' ive already chatted about it. She then said when did they tell you you had back problems, so i said when i was about 14. She said we have absolutely nothing in your hospital notes, but i didnt see that as MY problem...no doubt they have lost them! Also she was questioning me how it was diagnosed, why didnt i have a scan/xray. I felt like a liar!

My 35 week appointment is next Wednesday but as its on the same day as my antenatal class, DH is off and so im taking him in with me to see midwife, so he can see how useless they are.

Also i got questioned at the hospital by a midwife doing a survey regarding information i had been given. She was doing some sort of audit. Turns out half of the information i was supposed to be given i hadnt. It was regarding breastfeeding and she was a bit annoyed to find out I didnt know half the stuff i should because my MW appointments are always about 3-4 minutes long...check wee, check BP, check belly, see you in 4 weeks. they have never actually said, 'how are you feeling?'.

I think that is rant over - possibly the longest post i have ever done!


Cat81 - lovely pics of LO. I agree he is small but perfect!

Anyway...off to have some lunch. Might help with this light headedness


----------



## becs0375

Has anyone else had a letter from the health visitor?? I had one yesterday saying she wants to visit next Monday!!


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: emzdreamgirl
I feel very lucky, my midwife is awesome!

becs yes I had one a few days ago - health visitor is coming to my house at the end of the month


----------



## Teeny Weeny

No letter for me! :-( X


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Mrs_N said:


> :hugs: emzdreamgirl
> I feel very lucky, my midwife is awesome!
> 
> becs yes I had one a few days ago - health visitor is coming to my house at the end of the month

...See i know that they it hard to be nice to someone when you are busy, and have so many people to see, but they just seem to rush through everything and one of them is an 'old fashioned matron like' midwife and she just seems to snap every time i try and ask a question. Glad i only have 35 and 38 week appointments to get through now...if i make it that far...which i think i will!!! Plus more...he he 

I havent heard from health visitor. Didnt think they visited until after baby is born (and mainly to snoop around!). I remember one visiting my mum when my little brother was born and i was about ten years old and she visited in his first week or two. But i know they only come round to see what your house it like LOL.

I bought some raspberry leaf tea yesterday, its actually quite nice. I drink green tea and fruit tea normally so its what i would normally drink. DH asked me whether i was drinking it to have the baby sooner....I got up an article from baby centre web site and showed him the benefits...men have no idea!!! I wouldn't want to induce labour by doing something stupid before 38 weeks. Felt slightly insulted by his comment. He said he thought that because some of the September stars had started having babies already it was some fad thing to speed it up. Stupid man!!! lol (love him really!)


----------



## Blob

Shorman sounds like things are moving for you :hugs: How many weeks are you??

Eeeeeek my pool arrived today!! We are getting everything ready for it :cry: i'm so exited!! Also the boxes from the MW came...OMG scary!! They are filled with monitor things and needles and tubes :shock: But then even more scarily they have the bounty pack and scales... :cloud9: I'm still not sure its a baby in my tummy.
Baby has started moving again :) Think she was sleepy from her naughty sister last night. 

Becs i love moving too :wohoo: We moved in here at 39+4 and she was born at 39+5:haha:

Emz :hugs: thats awful i have no faith in them at all...


----------



## Blob

https://www.facebook.com/enola.stevenson#!/notes.php?id=134844053221572

Dont know if you can see that link but it is so nice :cloud9:


----------



## shorman

hey i'm 37 weeks on friday  god i am sooo tired lol really cold to with a good nights sleep but my bed is not agreeing with me lol.



https://www.tickerclub.com/cache/cbb4b7974c.png0

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev245pp___.png

https://lb2f.lilypie.com/AnWgp1.png 



https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10716;23/st/20110605/e/are+1st+annivrsary/k/6f9f/event.png



*
c-section booked for the 27th of august not long till we meet are little girl*!


----------



## Boony

Becs I know the feeling in the past 4 years i have moved 4 times and I'm moving again in 3 weeks. I'm the same as you i have the RAF curtains back up and all their light fittings are put back in and i have someone coming to repair a carpet next week. I have everything packed up and cant wait to move again. We had the removals round this morning checking how much stuff they have to move its all exciting :happydance:

The health visitors don't come to see us here before the birth just a couple of weeks after, we dont get a home visit from a midwife either unless we want a homebirth.

Blob how exciting it must feel good to have it all there waiting for you, is tabs getting excited? I know if i was having a homebirth Jayden wouldnt be able to leave the boxes alone and he'd keep trying to go through them lol


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Blob said:


> Emz :hugs: thats awful i have no faith in them at all...


Men or midwives? LMAO!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lilbumpblue

Bekklez said:


> There's about 10 pages since yesterday so I just checked back really quick, so sorry for all who I've missed.
> 
> Just wanna say;
> 
> LittleA- Really scary birth story but at least she's here and safe, and that's what matters! congrats again
> 
> Cat - He's gorgeous and tiny :cloud9:
> 
> Lovely bump pics everyone I noticed had posted one on the way back.
> 
> Scan seemed to go well yesterday, Ellie is 4lb 12oz now so she's put on just under a pound in two weeks which they think is good, they said she's growing nicely along the bottom line so they're not too concerned and that she's just going to be a petite baby.
> Another growth scan in two weeks though just to keep check she isnt dropping below that line!
> 
> x

Thats excellent news Bekklez!! x



genies girl said:


> Blob- hope your okay and everything is normal
> 
> Bekklez- Glad Ellie is growing well good girly!
> 
> Limpet- ah midwifes i dont have much time for the community ones , you would think that the importance of labelling bottles would be part of the training ? :) one of my midwifes labled all my bloods wrong so had to be redone!
> 
> i dont have a sept star text buddy either?
> 
> Im taking it a bit easier today got some friends and their babies coming over for afternoon tea, i guess its my first baby group :)


Feel free to pm your number i dont mind being a text buddy! hehe x


Sorry not here long am at work and shouldnt be on here teehee :haha: xxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Emzdreamgirl, I too have decided to start a clear out room by room. I've started in the bedroom but haven't done too well as keep having to sit down etc!


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,

Sorry for the lack of personals. Other than to say you are all lovely and :hugs: - I was kept on the maternity ward last night due to blood pressure/possible pre-eclampsia and I hardly slept so I am brainfried. Just wanted to drop by with some love, and also celebrate being full term! :)


----------



## SisterRose

Draz - Hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## stmw

hey everyone 

there has been over 20 pages of updates since I was last on - so sorry if theres not many personals 

ill write bits from what I remember!!

rasberry leaf tea softens your cervix in preperation for labour - im taking 2 tablets a day, ive also been taking evening primrose oil as supposedly thats supposed to do the same thing? not sure though but I did read something somewhere!

i read something about group b strep - it sucks that you cant have your waterbirth - hopefully you will still be able to create that calming environment without the water though =) it should still be awesome!!

umm im moving aswell - friday :O have so much to do! Why do we do these things to ourselves? haha!

I have to have a growth scan on thursday as im measuring 4 weeks behind now for 2 appointments. So looks like my water birth plan is out of the window aswell :( 

hope everyone is ok and sorry to hear so many people are poorly with iffy tummy's and everything.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Drazic hope you are ok now. Are you at home? :hugs: being sent in your direction. x


----------



## ladykara

Draz- sorry to hear you have been kept in, hope you feel better soon x


----------



## becs0375

My lovely pink bedroom and curtains are all back to magnolia and crap army ones! Can't believe I have done one room already, Ian has been helping but I love painting, even been up and down the step ladders!! If all this decorating and packing doesn't bring on my labour I doubt anything will lol!! Upstairs is pretty much done, tomorrow we are doing kitchen and lounge! Gotta take the tv off the wall!! 

Boony we are still waiting on address, but as we are only moving an hour away we are having a day move!! Been told we won't get an address till end of month begining of September!! How nice of them!! We are just packing stuff we don't use in mfo boxes!!


----------



## Boony

LOL cant believe you dont have an address! We are only moving round the corner its a 5 minute walk! We have our address and the occupants had their march out today so it is now empty which is really annoying coz i'm all ready to move in lol. 

We started early aswell we painted my sons room back to magnolia about a month ago and packed stuff up slowly but i'm now done until the week before we move.


----------



## becs0375

I just thought while Ian was on leave we could get all sorted and then we would be ready to go and have very little left when Hope arrives!! I think when you move so often you don't tend to keep much stuff, I always have a good throw away too!! Any excuse to buy new stuff with the disturbance haha!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Drazic - sorry to hear your blood pressure/pre-eclampsia risk, I hope you are home now or they let you home soon?

Emzdreamgirl - I'm not surprised you are frustrated with the MW's. Personally I haven't had any bad MW experiences (apart from the butcher who took my GTT blood test) it's the Registrar who has got my back up and I don't have to see her any more. Clearly it's not your fault if things haven't been written in your notes properly and they can't communicate enough to know you've had an appointment about pain relief! 

I've had a bit of a mad day. I had my 35 wk MW appointment today which went well - everything is normal accept my stubborn breech baby. The MW discussed a chinese medicine technique called Moxibustion with me and suggested I try it. There wasn't an available appointment until Friday week so we booked that in. In the meantime she gave me the number for the Natural Birth Unit and told me to book my Active Birth Class. I called the NBU when I got in and spoke to a lovely MW who said next Friday was too late and I needed to get started on the Moxibustion straight away. I booked my Active Birth Class for Friday afternoon and she said she would try and arrange for someone to see me sooner about Moxibustion. 20 mins later I had a call from a MW in Triage telling me to come down and she would go through it with me. Off I popped to the hospital and they gave me a quick presentation scan (which was a nice surprise) to check the baby was still breech. As it is the MW went through Moxibustion with me. It sounds nuts but it basically involves holding this jos-stick type thing by your little toe twice a day. Apparently, in my hospital the success rate has been over 50% so although it's expensive they are promoting it as it's cheaper and healthier than a C-Section. I'm prepared to give anything a go however nuts it sounds. DH just did it for me and the baby is definitely moving a lot. I think the point of it is that it encourages a lot of movement which in turn means there is a better chance the baby will move into the right position. Just wondered if anyone else has heard of it or is giving it a go? I figure I've got nothing to lose and if it doesn't work there is still ECV to try. I've watched some videos on YouTube and researched the risks and they are lower than the risks involved in a C-Section so I'm going to give it a go. If that doesn't work I'll finally agree to have a C-Section, at least I will know I tried everything. 

I wonder when the next baby will arrive?.........

x


----------



## becs0375

Mrs J, I have never heard of that before, sounds quite relaxing tho and like you say anything is worth a go! Have you thought about reflexology or accupuncture??


----------



## Blob

Drazic :hugs: :hugs:

Stmw :hugs: :hugs:

Well i found that half my pool stuff didnt come :hissy: stupid stupid delivery company!!


----------



## limpetsmum

> I had already decided to go for the pain relief button thing (i forget the name)

 PCA hun (patient controlled analgesia:winkwink:)
You poor soul - it all sounds very frustrating for you! Thank goodness we have each other i say :hugs:



> Has anyone else had a letter from the health visitor?? I had one yesterday saying she wants to visit next Monday!!

 Really? Wonder what for? I don't think my midwife has referred me to one yet as she was debating what county i'd come under yesterday :dohh:. Mine will have a fit at all the wires under the TV (given we have 2 TV's next to each other - one for TV & one is for DH to play on the ps3, the PS3, the Wii, DVD player, virgin box, DVD recorder, uplighter, electric fire & a few phone chargers eeeeeek) Doesn't help having a glass TV stand so no where to hide them haha. Ahhhh well - i'll set DH on them, he won't stand no messing (although he has agreed to hide his tobacco, filters papers etc as i know they will have a heart attack at the thought of someone smoking within 500ft of the baby - even though he smokes purely outside since we found out we were pregnant bless him!)



> I'm still not sure its a baby in my tummy.

:haha:

:hugs: Drazic - you go get yourself some rest hun 

MrsJ08 - sounds interesting & worth a go - nothing to loose! Hope something works for you, baaaad stubborn bubba :baby: :hugs:

I popped out to get some bread milk & eggs, was planning on using a boxed choc fudge cake mix i have taking space up in the cupboard. On my return i realised DH had bought bread (at some point :shrug:) so we had 3 loaves & i don't really eat bread! Decided to stash the choc fudge cake mix - maybe next week & make a bread pudding instead :thumbup: keeping my fingers crossed as i only ever helped my Mom soak the bread as a child so it's my 1st attempt :wacko:

Right - i think i'm going to hang some canvasses in the nursery & see how they look :thumbup: 

:hugs: ladies xxx


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

I have just read a ton of posts and now I can't remember anything. I need to start opening a new page in which I can respond:dohh:

Teeny: Happy 37 weeks!!!

Bekklez: Happy to hear Ellie is doing well!!

Emzdreamgirl and Ann: I too am trying to get our place sorted out room by room but I have to keep sitting down. This has been going on for weeks now and I still have crap all over the place. :shrug: I think I will really have to set my mind to it.

Ann: Maybe I should make my first ever Angel Delight dessert and then clean?? Surely all that sugar will give me energy!??:haha:

Drazic: Hope you are better now hun. I had to stay the night at the maternity ward a few weeks back and it was quite scary. Although the nurses were amazing so that helped! :hugs:

Well I am supposed to have an appt. with my MW this afternoon at 4pm. hopefully it doesn't get cancelled because I'm supposed to be doing my Group B step test today. I want to get that done and get the results that way if Bean does decide to come early we'll know if I need an IV during labour.

Well that's all I remember! Sorry:blush:

xo


----------



## MrsJ08

becs0375 said:


> Mrs J, I have never heard of that before, sounds quite relaxing tho and like you say anything is worth a go! Have you thought about reflexology or accupuncture??

Hi Becs - I'm not keen on the idea of acupuncture but am going to look into maternity reflexology in my area. The hospital does it, but not for breech babies - it does it for induction. I wouldn't mind giving it a go if I could find someone near me that is experienced from a maternity perspective. The Moxibustion isn't overly relaxing because you have to hold the stick v close to your toe until it's too painful to continue. To be honest I giggled the whole time my DH was doing it though.


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks so much for all the love and support girls. My blood pressure last night was 147/111, with flashing lights and headache. Started to go down almost as soon as I went in! But also found protein and I was a bit swollen so they just wanted to monitor me. By the time I was on the ward, it was nearly 2am, and they woke me up at 6am for a trace! More monitoring, but they are going to leave me be for now. Have a VERY active baby today to make up for it! :) :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh Brigitte, did you get the AD through the post?! Which flavour did you get sent? I think butterscotch is the nicest.

I feel knackered and haven't even finished the bedroom!! Hey ho, I can only do what I can do. x


----------



## Boony

becs0375 said:


> I just thought while Ian was on leave we could get all sorted and then we would be ready to go and have very little left when Hope arrives!! I think when you move so often you don't tend to keep much stuff, I always have a good throw away too!! Any excuse to buy new stuff with the disturbance haha!!!

I dont know about that i've thrown away loads this time and given loads away too but then we've been here 2 years (our longest in any house lol). I wish i could spend the disturbance. They gave us it early (i dont know why) so its sat in a savings account but I cant spend it because i'm going to get charged for a door and i dont know how much that'll be and i have to buy a huge dog run (£3-400) because this house doesnt have a 6ft fence all the way round so i dont know how much we'll have left after that and the cleaner plus hubby wants me to do the sensible thing and pay off some debt with it haha!


----------



## MamaBird

Fish&Chips said:


> Ooh Brigitte, did you get the AD through the post?! Which flavour did you get sent? I think butterscotch is the nicest.
> 
> I feel knackered and haven't even finished the bedroom!! Hey ho, I can only do what I can do. x

Butterscotch is what I got!!! Pip had told me that she was going to send some, but then she was out of touch for a while so Lydia offered to send some and I sent her grape Kool-Aid! lol I think Lydia will be sending chocolate so I'll get to try to flavours!:happydance:


----------



## babythinkpink

emzdreamgirl said:


> Then she read through my notes and pointed out that i had to see an anaethetist regarding back problems (diagnosed mild spina bifida in my teens).

I get light headed doing anything too, i am glad i got the bulk of clearing done as i knew i would feel like this! 
I find a cheese or chicken sandwich help, protein! 

How were you diagnosed and how does it affect you? 
I ask because i have been told my baby could have mild spina bifida (the skin is covered at the back of the spine but there is slight sacral splaying(i think) and i just wonder how it affects you, as a child and adult? xx



Drazic<3 said:


> Sorry for the lack of personals. Other than to say you are all lovely and :hugs: - I was kept on the maternity ward last night due to blood pressure/possible pre-eclampsia and I hardly slept so I am brainfried. Just wanted to drop by with some love, and also celebrate being full term! :)

Hope your feeling better hun xx:hugs:


Bread and butter pudding is lovely with a bit of marmalade on the bread and butter, or jam, it adds a little twist but it scrummy.

We are watching a different tv chanel today, its awful, all kids adds for every bit of rubbish going, my 7yr old dd is 'can i have that?' so wrong advertising on kids chanels like this, not having it on tomorrow!

Well i have had some funny pains today, from not having any bh i had loads in asda, and then a few pains so i have put my feet up and they have subsided eventually, i rest my case about not doing much in one day! 
Baby nice and active though, but that is what seemed to trigger the bh, poor baby can't wriggle now without being squeezed! 

Back later i hope, 

oh and bargain of the day, huggies newborn box contains pack of newborn nappies and huggies mini tub of wipes to go in change bag, rrp £5 in asda £3 with £2.50 voucher knocked off it came to 50p, bargain!!!
Ohh i love a bargain:happydance:

:hugs: :baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## becs0375

Boony said:


> becs0375 said:
> 
> 
> I just thought while Ian was on leave we could get all sorted and then we would be ready to go and have very little left when Hope arrives!! I think when you move so often you don't tend to keep much stuff, I always have a good throw away too!! Any excuse to buy new stuff with the disturbance haha!!!
> 
> I dont know about that i've thrown away loads this time and given loads away too but then we've been here 2 years (our longest in any house lol). I wish i could spend the disturbance. They gave us it early (i dont know why) so its sat in a savings account but I cant spend it because i'm going to get charged for a door and i dont know how much that'll be and i have to buy a huge dog run (£3-400) because this house doesnt have a 6ft fence all the way round so i dont know how much we'll have left after that and the cleaner plus hubby wants me to do the sensible thing and pay off some debt with it haha!Click to expand...

We are gonna buy new bedroom furniture with ours lol!! We did a skip run this afternoon, its surprising how much you throw away!! This is the longest we have been in a quater too!!


----------



## Daisybell

:hugs: drazic hope you are feeling much better and resting up!

:wohoo: teeny congrats on reaching 37weeks!

Good news about Ellie, Bekklez :thumbup:

Just home after collecting DD from her nans time for :coffee: 

MW appointment went ok today,everything is fine, no change in lo's position he is still head down and still 4/5, but came away thinking the MW cared more about the fact that she is going on holiday in a week than anything else :nope:
ever get the feeling you are just a number sometimes??

looking at the growth chart he is over the line and in the last box before been out of the grey area so im guess he is going to be a big baby :shrug:

hope everyone has had a good day :kiss: xxxx


----------



## limpetsmum

> Bread and butter pudding is lovely with a bit of marmalade on the bread and butter, or jam, it adds a little twist but it scrummy.

 Oooh DH loves marmalade (i think it's food of the devil!!!!) so i might try that next time. Didn't turn out too bad - some of the raisins burnt but i remember how easy they burn now lol. Been trying to explain bread pudding to DH on the phone as he's never had it before - he's only ever had bread & butter pudding (strange bloke!). Looking forward to him trying it now :happydance:

I'm playing with my travel system at the moment - just figuring out attaching the hoods, adjusting car seat straps etc. Want to know how it all works waaaay before Tufty gets in it :baby:


----------



## Cafferine

LittleA Amelia is gorgeous, thank god you went into labour! 

Cat, Thomas is gorgeous you have the same car seat as me too! :thumbup:

Blob what's missing? Do you need to ring them or just tell your midwife?

Drazic your little girl seems to really like giving you the jitters in this pregnancy! I'm sure everything will be fine in the end. :hugs:

I had my scan this morning it was lovely :cloud9: Here are some pictures. I think it looks like a boy though, not very girly looking?

Oh and, almost forgot, its estimated weight today was 6lb9! Is this really big for only 35 weeks?
 



Attached Files:







36817_10150225193585013_556630012_13923386_6712243_n.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2









36817_10150225193590013_556630012_13923387_4699245_n.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2


----------



## elmaxie

Ok first off you guys have been WAY too chatty for me to catch up just now as tea is almost ready:wacko:

Sooo am afraid its a selfish post just now from me:blush:

I have been in hospital ALL afternoon at appointments.
I started at CTG monitoring at 1pm but they didnt see me until 1:30pm and then left me for an hour even though she said 30 mins as I had my scan appointment at 2pm. Then another mw brought THE most delightful couple in to the bed space next to me...i swear to goodness I was a bit scared so wouldnt let Stuart go find the mw after my 30 mins:haha:
I think the two quotes that did it for me were...
Lady to guy "I dont see how they can trace you to the crime scene?!"
Man to midwife "I know a good vien in her arm for you!"

Oh yes I had a great time in CTG!!

So after an hour stuck in the bed the mw came back and announced why didnt I say I had a scan at 2pm...erm I did (its after 14:30 now!)

SO off to scan with the mw to explain it all and they said come back at 15:15 and we will fit you in....so I go to clinic which my appointment was for 14:30 and get weighed and my urine dipsticked. Weight was good, I have gained 9lbs and 14oz so far and my urine was clear.
Back to scan where they made me wait 1/2 hour to get my scan...loudly announcing I was the 2 o'clock and that she should go for her coffee first!:growlmad:
So once we did get in I made sure I told them I was staff etc etc and she put a free picture in my notes for us and was extremely friendly to us.
Baby was great, head down and measuring VERY large indeed...ie she said to us well she si the 95th centil if you were 40 weeks....EEEK!
She also gave a us a guessed weight at 8lb 8oz for NOW!

Then back to clinic where they said I was anaemic so am getting iron tablets. Gave me ranitidine for the heart burn and cyclizine for the sickness in the mornings. Plus I am now on a second dose of metaforin for the diabetes in the morning.

Other than that all is well.

Oh she did speak about inducion at 39 weeks but until they actually made me my appointment I wont believe them as thay did this last time!

As I say sorry for the me me me post but I really need more than 5 mins to read back the 10 pages!! SO I will be back after my tea.

Hope your all well.

Emma.xx


----------



## genies girl

Drazic- sorry your bp is so high hope you being looked after!

ive had a nice day and feel fairly well just havent had my afternoon nap :) one of my friends looked at me and said oh my god your huge when i opened the door which i am so thats okay!


----------



## MamaBird

Just a quick update!

I have now tried Angel Delight for the first time....HEAVEN!! lol

I thought it may cheer me up after the MW called and cancelled my appt. today.

xo


----------



## MrsJ08

Lovely pics Cafferine

Elmaxie - signs like you had a right time of it! 

Limpets - I meant to ask you before, which brand of re-useables did you go for in the end.

Well the baby literally hasn't stopped moving since DH did the Moxibustion on me several hours ago. However, this has mostly consisted of kicking and moving from side to side, no sommersaults to head down yet, but I'm remaining hopeful!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Just about to go and cook tea but picked up a bargain for myself too today... Boots have 6 packs of sentitive pampers baby wipes at half price so they were only £3ish!!! Also bought LO coming home outfit and my hospital bag!! Arghhhh!!! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey Brigitte!! Glad you like it!

Emma, I can't believe what a nightmare you had today! x


----------



## Asher

Evening all! 

Drazic, you take care of yourself my love! Soon enough wee Simba will be here and you will be cuddling away with her! Happy full term!

MrsJO8 I love the sound of moxibustion, it's got me chuckling away here to myself!

Blob, your post about the homebirth box has got me all goosebumpy. How bizarre. Are there really babes in our bellies? I am going to have a shock when this one comes out!

Had a busy day all in all. I did decide to throw out my old prams, and almost cried when I chucked Archie's original pram onto the tip. He said to me "Mum why are you upset? It's a pram, it's not a person" and I cried even more because he sounded so grown up. Hormones are so not funny.


----------



## Asher

Blob, was your FB link to a breastfeeding doc site? I read it all and it was bloomin fab! I have really bad issues with oversupply and overactive let down, and that first article could have been written about Jack when I was feeding him! I had so much trouble finding help, and would have weaned him had I not discovered the La Leche League mother to mother forums. I got lots of help on there and went down the path of block feeding, as described in the article.

Reading all that has made me want a baby to feed!


----------



## becs0375

Well all is done upstairs and I am feeling a bit tired!! Round 2 tomorrow!! 

Angel delight is lush, I love it!!!!


----------



## Snoozie

OMG peeps, how many posts lol!!!

I've been out shopping for cot bedding today, got everything I needed yay!!!

I'm feeling ok tonight, tired but positive. Having a night infront of the tele with a cheese roll and a lovely box of thorntons from hubby's boss' lovely wife (does that make sense lol). There's nothing in the world that chocolate can't fix when you are pregnant lol!

Sending big snogs to all the Sept mums. I'll be back tomorrow for more personals.......well potentially but I may have a date with ikea.....


----------



## Snoozie

OMG and whoever said homemade bread and butter pudding triggered a homemade rice pudding thought in my head....must BUY PUDDING RICE TOMORROW NOW LOL! Sorry random I know lol.


----------



## lilbumpblue

Asher said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Drazic, you take care of yourself my love! Soon enough wee Simba will be here and you will be cuddling away with her! Happy full term!
> 
> MrsJO8 I love the sound of moxibustion, it's got me chuckling away here to myself!
> 
> Blob, your post about the homebirth box has got me all goosebumpy. How bizarre. Are there really babes in our bellies? I am going to have a shock when this one comes out!
> 
> Had a busy day all in all. I did decide to throw out my old prams, and almost cried when I chucked Archie's original pram onto the tip. He said to me "Mum why are you upset? It's a pram, it's not a person" and I cried even more because he sounded so grown up. Hormones are so not funny.

Awwww bless you both :hugs: xx



Snoozie said:


> OMG and whoever said homemade bread and butter pudding triggered a homemade rice pudding thought in my head....must BUY PUDDING RICE TOMORROW NOW LOL! Sorry random I know lol.

Ooooh your first post got me wanting chocolate now i want rice pudding!!! lol x



Question: Nesting - I got in from work and immediately hoovered, weeded the garden, cleaned the windows, then cooked tea and washed all the dishes (usually leave that for the morning lol) everyone is saying now that they nested then had baby 2 days later!!!!!! Are they right??? Arghhhhh!!!!! x


----------



## becs0375

I haven't had nesting!!, I have OCD with cleaning and I am so anal about how I like things done!!! My husband get so angry with me as he likes to do stuff but I always go over it when he has done it!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

becs0375 said:


> I haven't had nesting!!, I have OCD with cleaning and I am so anal about how I like things done!!! My husband get so angry with me as he likes to do stuff but I always go over it when he has done it!!

Everyone laughs at me cos i have peg ocd...i cant have different pegs on 1 item of clothing on the washing line!!!! hahaha x


----------



## becs0375

I hate being like it, I just wish I wasn't sometimes!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Apparently when you properly nest it's generally a sign you could be about to go in to labour and therefore you're meant to conserve your strength. Seems to me though that lots of ladies on here are loving the tidying but not popping immediately so you may be ok! xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

My goodness yet another... BabyK'sMam's waters have broke!! x


----------



## Blob

I have a baby who TAUNTS me :cry: Was having major backpains with cramps for like 2 hours and then i thought oooh as i got a really big one then... NOTHING!!! :hissy: :hissy:

Asher :hugs: Me neither, feeding Tabs is one of my favourite memories i dont think there is ANYTHING that can compare to feeding your baby and knowing that its you who is keeping them alive and making them look so happy :cloud9: Also i love the memory of when they latch on and their eyes roll back into their heads like its the best thing in the world to them :cloud9:


----------



## Sarahkka

A quick hi from me!
I'm very tired.
Manage to read through all the posts today, but did not retain a word.
Sorry girls!
Maybe tomorrow I'll have more brain cells available! :)


----------



## Laura617

lilbumpblue said:


> My goodness yet another... BabyK'sMam's waters have broke!! x

Oh wow, good luck BabyK'sMam hope everything goes well and fast for you!


----------



## Laura617

Aw Blob hope baby stops taunting you and makes up its mind. I am so worried that if baby starts taunting me I will be rush to the hospital too soon lol but I still hopefully have a few more weeks.

I am exhausted today. I don't think I am nesting as I haven't gone completely crazy I just feel like I have been going all day. I washed all the baby clothes and blankets today. Organized all my diapers and wipes and then cleaned the kitchen...twice lol. My nursery is finally starting to look ready for baby though. I will be putting together my hospital bag tomorrow and the diaper bag so that should keep me busy for awhile. I have been gathering lists as to what is really needed so if anyone has any tips feel free to pass them on to me.

I had a good 3 or 4 week break from the morning sickness but it has returned now, I haven't been sick but terribly nauseous which is such a pain, blah.


----------



## elmaxie

Hey ladies!

I never really got back on last night but have tried to read back over all the pages but I just can't remember what's going on or who said what!
Am on my iPod which doesn't help as on the laptop I open another tab and flick between my reply and the thread lol

I have had the worst nights sleep. I was so tired by 8pm I decided to go to bed but by 9pm I was so sore so got up again and watched tv with hubby while he rubbed by hips/bum as it's so sore. Then bed again at 11pm.
Unfortunately I have just tossed and turned all night...well got in and out the bed all night as I can't turn in bed anymore. Then hubby starts snoring as he is knackered and has had a few baileys before bed. I recon I was at the loo about 10 times...then baby was wriggling! Onlyone behaving last night was Nathan!

Now for what I can sort of remember....

Seems everyone is packing their bags for hospital or finishing off nursery or baby shopping! It's getting so exciting!
I was going to say it's a guessing game who is gonna be next as quite a few of you are getting pains but I also just read someones waters have gone...but for the life of me have no clue now! But I hope all goes well for them and baby!

I do remember blob saying she had her birthing boxes delivered...that's so exciting but stuff was missing! Nightmare! Are they important things or if your baby stopped taunting you and decided today was the day would you still be able to homebirth? Oh and how lovely about Tabs and the rug...hope you got it cleaned and less stinky!

Right my eyes are closing so I am goingfor now.

Speak later and I hope all is well.

Emma.xx


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Emma you really do sound exhausted :hugs:

Baby did more taunting and kept me awake until 4.40 having tons of pains :cry: i was able to fall asleep in between them though. But then again they just stopped :dohh: I swear this is going to keep going until i'm well overdue :hissy:

I'll be quite happy if i go utnil 40 weeks i would just like a date please baby stop teasing me :haha:


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck BabyK! hope all goes smoothly :hugs: 

Blob :hugs: that's one mischievious little baba you have in there!

Final day of nursery decorating today, should only be here half a day. Got to go and pick carpet this afternoon :happydance:


----------



## elmaxie

Oh blob you certainly have a naughty baby!

That's right babyksmams waters broke! I get there in the end!

Well I am still in bed and still awake. I swear Stuart wants a divorce!
He wanted to get up with Nathan today but he doesn't bloody talk to him when getting him dressed or changing his bum so Nathan either whinges or cries...so I get up after listening to Nathan going on for 15 mins to find him sitting on his floor in his night nappy
and Stuart just staring at him! 5 mins later and a few song have been sung and Nathan us happy, up and dressed! I go back to bed!
Then all I hear is whinging from down stairs...Stuart isn't the fastest at making his breakfast I have to say but honest to goodness at least chat and sing to the child!

Final straw is when I hear him crying and go on facebook to see Stuart is playing ruddy mafia wars!!! Nathan us obviously wanting the phone or laptop which is why he is crying! (oh and to those on my facebook I don't play mafia wars...Stuart plays my profile so he can send gifts to himself lol!) then he takes him out the back garden where he starts hitting a metal bucket with his mini garen scoop!! FFS it's 8am, under ours and the neighbours bedroom window!!!

He has now taken him a walk to the shops so there is peace...but seriously what doesn't he get???

Rrrrraaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!

Sorry for the rant I really needed to just vent as I don't understand men...or really just my husband! Bless him he says he tries (and he does) to give me time to sleep but seriously a few hours of book Reading or playing with Nathan rather than his gadgets would work better!

And on that note I am going to try for a few hours before I have to get up and do washing and shopping.

Night lol 

Emma.xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Morning ladies, hope we are all well today?

I'm up bright & early (again) back & lower abdo ache woke me up then i went to the loo & from no where had diarrhoea (sorry if TMI :blush:). My feet haven't gone down at all overnight - despite me putting my anti embolism stockings on last night & i now have pain in my knee when i walk :cry: (i'm guessing it's fluid overload related) might go have a bath in a bit see if that helps my aches & pains :thumbup:

Emma - gotta love overheard conversations, as i nurse i love em :haha: Glad all is ok so far hun :hugs:



> Limpets - I meant to ask you before, which brand of re-useables did you go for in the end.

 I actually have a variety (thanks to the nappy swap thread on here :blush:) the majority are tots bots but i do have a cheap ebay chinese one to try, 4 flip ones as they look brill for when your out & about & a few minky ones. How about you? Although i'm sure you did tell me, sorry :wacko:.
Good work & keep going with the Moxibustion :thumbup:

Asher lol @ hormones heehee!



> Everyone laughs at me cos i have peg ocd...i cant have different pegs on 1 item of clothing on the washing line!!!! hahaha x

 OMG me too! I recently bought new pegs as i realised i don't have enough for all Tufty's clothes (being so tiny & all) & now it's even worse as i couldn't get ones to match my old ones so i have 3 sets of different pegs now! I can't even put different colours on each end of an item :wacko: and i absolutely can't bear for DH to put the washing out cos he does it sooooo randomly :dohh:

Emma - hope you got some rest hunny.

Oooh another one in labour :happydance: i asked my midwife what i do if my waters break but no contractions to which she replied 'that won't happen, your waters don't break until you are at the end of 1st stage labour' yeah right luv :dohh:

Hhmmmmm, do i have a bath then clean the windows or clean the windows then have a bath.........decisions decisions........


----------



## Daisybell

lilbumpblue said:


> My goodness yet another... BabyK'sMam's waters have broke!! x

Good luck to babyk'smam :flower:

:hugs: Laura, i had morning sickness at the start, it went after about 6weeks
but since i hit 3rd tri every morning i feel :sick: and sometimes in the afternoon
i agree it is such a pain feeling nauseous blah.

awww emma :hugs: i know what you mean about getting up about 10times to pee arrrrah!! lets hope toninght you have a better sleep xxxx

:hugs: blob my friend was the same, she was in pain that would last on and off for hours, getting closer together and she always thought "is this it" and it just wasnt soooo frustrating! 

oooooo how exciting Mrs N you must post some pic's when it is all finished! xx



limpetsmum said:


> Oooh another one in labour :happydance: i asked my midwife what i do if my waters break but no contractions to which she replied 'that won't happen, your waters don't break until you are at the end of 1st stage labour' yeah right luv :dohh:

my god, what planet was your MW on when she said that? :wacko:

OH is having a lie in, (which is great coz he hogs the computer when he is up :haha:) 

Think im going to pack my hospital bag today :thumbup:
LO is all ready and sorted :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck BabyK'sMam!


----------



## Mrs_N

:dohh: limpets what was your midwife thinking??


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck babykmama (hope that's right! sorry chick) 

I haven't really been nesting - I was everything to be tidy, but I feel so ill with this blood pressure thing I don't have the energy to do anything! We are sorting out the whole house and it's getting there slowly, but being restricted is making me mad! I have felt like this for weeks though, so not getting hopes up!


----------



## Blob

Limpets i tell you you're going to have your :baby: soon


----------



## Louise3512uk

Blob I would put money on you being next!! These cramps will start becoming more and more regular! My hubby has just said that he thinks that you will be next and that your labour will be mega quick because your body is doing the work now! (He's quite involved with this thread and I think if he was allowed to join in he would!)

Good luck to BabyKsmam... anyone know how far gone she is?

I am sooooooooooo tired... stayed up far too late last night, and then tossed and turned all night, and then was woken up by SS as it's his 8th birthday and it would have been far too cruel to tell him that 6.45am is NOT wake up time!!! We're off to toys r us now so he can spend his birthday money and then we're taking some kids bowling and for a birthday dinner. SHould be fun! Did it this way as he thinks he's too grown up for a party plus it's a bit too much work for me at the moment! We'll probably do some apple bobbing and mucky games in the garden later on, the old ones are always the best!

Just in case anyone was wondering if anything is happening this end... nope, nada, nothing. No cramps, twinges or anything! Just feeling more and more uncomfortable and baby is obviously still quite high (or very long!) as I can barely breathe! And night times are getting worse and worse.. I can sympathise with all the ladies struggling at night! 

Still not heard anything about this physio appointmet.. I'm supposed to be on the cancellation list so I'm going to ring them up and cry down the phone and hope they give me a spot!! There are women there with appointments that are really early on, and I know they probably were diagnosed earlier but I don't have long to go and really want it sorted! I am worried about giving birth with this pain!


----------



## limpetsmum

Told you my midwife was rubbish! Just had a bath as I felt quite achey, feel little better now just drained so i'm lying on the bed chilling. 
The reason I came on here was to let you all know Amelia is in hospital, I think she is jaundiced as littleA is hoping her bilirubin will raise back up soon. Don't think it's serious but thought folks would wanna know how our star is getting on (found out via facebook). 
Right, back to my bed rest........windows can wait ;-) xxxx


----------



## becs0375

Thinking of little Amelia xxx

I went to bed quite early and managed to sleep till 1am then I was up and down all night, my hips ache and my arms go dead from laying on my side, tried everything posible but nothing gets me comfy! Hope is so wriggly at night too so that doesn't help. I finally got up and started crying, Ian rubbed my back and hips and I just feel so drained! I got up at 5.30 in the end as I was wide awake and starving! I have a stinking headache, iffy tummy and just gnerally feel pants, have to say this is the first time I have felt so lousy. So I am just relaxing on the sofa while Ian paints the kitchen, he has ordered me to rest but I am not a sit around type of person, I like to be doing things!! I am more than ready for this to be over now!!!

Louise have a nice day!!

Limpets I too think its either gonna be you or Blob next!!!


----------



## genies girl

blob i feel so sorry for you and your teasing baby, i really hope to read that its you next!

its nice to see how we are all busy cleaning , packing or decorating! i have my list of jobs and when i feel able ill go and do one of them quickly.

I have my hospital bags packed and a spare bag in case we in longer and need more that dh can bring in if needed but i gave him a little test and asked him to lift our two vests and two newborn sleepsuits just so he knows where everything is (the babies room is extremley ordered with every clothes type in size order in seperate draws or boxes on shelves, need to be organised with twins so i keep reading :) )
so off he goes and comes back with 4 large 0 3 long sleeve vests and a very proud smile on his face bless him, he looked at me and realised he had somehow got it wrong so we went through the newborn stuff together , he is going to be a fantastic dad just maybe not so good at dressing them!


----------



## babythinkpink

limpetsmum said:


> Everyone laughs at me cos i have peg ocd...i cant have different pegs on 1 item of clothing on the washing line!!!! hahaha x
> 
> OMG me too! I recently bought new pegs as i realised i don't have enough for all Tufty's clothes (being so tiny & all) & now it's even worse as i couldn't get ones to match my old ones so i have 3 sets of different pegs now! I can't even put different colours on each end of an item :wacko: and i absolutely can't bear for DH to put the washing out cos he does it sooooo randomly :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, I thought I was weird but it appears to be normal!! I cant have 2 same pegs together, it has to be a different colour each one, I did solve it for a while getting same clear pegs, but now i have just gone and bought a load of coloured ones without thinking!
> I have plate/bowl issues too, i wont stack certain colours together, omg this is just me isnt it!!:haha:
> 
> Well from what i can remember!
> Its not unusual for baby to be jaundice esp as she was early, hopefully she will be home in no time:hugs:
> 
> My dh is also useless but tries, he says every now and again, you stay in bed and get some rest, then the kids run riot around him and he expects i can rest !!!:shrug:
> 
> Had fab midwife appt, had a student midwife and she was brilliant, had no sugar in urine so she agreed no gtt needed doing:happydance:
> We were both unsure as to if its a head or bum up, so she has queeried breech, but we wil check again at 36 weeks, she said if its breech the heartbeat is up high, then the heartbeat was up high!! So after a good prod still not sure.
> Back in 2 weeks.
> I need to call the hospital get a few questions answered, we did chat about birth, the hospital, and we were just saying about birth plans, i said mine is a bit of something and nothing, as i know how many different ways it can go, she said it is best they are not too spacific as then the mum can be let down.
> I asked about vit k, they mainly give it by jab or 3 oral doses, i would prefer the oral dose, and was explaining however easy the jab was when you had just given birth to this perfect little baby the last thing you were going to do was let someone stick a needle in it!
> Anyway, feel much better, just was lying down so long being checked for breech that i had loads of acid come up, and when i got home was violently sick, and pee'd myself:blush:, oh the joys!!
> 
> Potty training not good today, floor 1 potty 0, :dohh:
> 
> Back later to see if we have any more stars, i need next week to wash and dry stuff, and i don't want anything happening til Sept, when i will be on my gymnball, and dh trying to get things moving! 38-39 weeks would be just great thanks baby if your listening!!:thumbup:
> 
> Big waves and:hugs: :baby:thinkpink xxClick to expand...


----------



## elmaxie

Morning (again!)

I managed to get a few hours sleep so I am feeling so much better! So sorry for my grumpy posts earlier!

Oh becs I hope your feeling better soon and your hubby is right you know, you need to rest....if not send him up to me I will swap you! Lol

Oh my limpets and blob I agree it's gonna be one of you guys next out of the chatty star mummies!
I do think that your body us working up to labour limpets and at some point either you will get regular contractions or your waters will go (ignore your mw!) and you will find your having contractions and you have a great pain threshold!

Blob I think you are going to post one night that your having you pains and aches and baby will be overdue then we are all going to wake up to a post that you have had her ( yes I think a girl) and that your mw made it to the birth....just! So remember to post a picture lol!!

Right am gonna get up now as am starving!

Later.

Emma.xx


----------



## Mrs_N

Thinking of Amelia, hope she's home again soon

:hugs: to those having restless nights. Mine are off and on - usually they are not great, but then every once in a while I have the best night's sleep ever and it's fab!

Sooo, the decorators are done and it looks fab, I'm so happy! 
Here's the before and after pics. It's really hard to photograph the new colour - it's a pale green shade. Obviously now we have to get carpet sorted and get the furniture in then I can really start organising! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1466 (600 x 400).jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 10









IMG_1467 (600 x 400).jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 12









IMG_1476 (600 x 400).jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 12









IMG_1475 (600 x 400).jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 12


----------



## becs0375

Thats a fab room Jen!!


----------



## FirstBean

Lovely room Mrs_N


----------



## Choc1985

Hi everyone 

Was gonna say loads but baby brain seems to have taken ova agen lol. Me And the oh had a argument which ended in me cryin like a baby lol damn hormones lol although he aplogised and things are ok now lol 

Limpet txt buddies is fine by me although I dunno if I will be thinking about comin on here or txtin wen in labour lol 

I was lookin forward to the givin birth part but now I'm scared out of my mind lol anyone else scared???

Lovley room mrs n xx

I thought the baby had dropped and starred to engage as I'd felt a lot of pressure low down but as I'm gettin breathless and finding it hard to breath I'm guessing she still quite high up!!!!!

Dunno If I mentioned before but we have decided to call our lil girl izzy-mai wat do u all think??

Right betta go off to c the midwife today 36 weeks today whoop whoop 

If ur listening izzy any time now will be nice 

Been gettin some really big kicks to the ribs today hurt like he'll and the tightenings of the uterus are gettin Stronger but still don't hurt 

Right I'm really off now need to het ready lol speak later xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

Hope you're all well today! Last night I was having my usual 'period pains' and felt really restless, so couldn't get to sleep. I eventually did and then woke up with an almighty cramp, sort of like the feeling you get when you desperately need a no. 2 (sorry tmi) so I went and sat on the toilet but nothing... this went on all night and it was driving me mad! I started to think, could this be something?? but it's gone now and I'm back to the usual dull period pain... very odd! I think my baby is teasing me like yours blob!!

I've just been to see the midwife too, baby is fully engaged (went from @ brim to fully engaged in 2 weeks!) and the midwife had a bit of a concerned look on her face when she measured and felt me! I'm measuring for 40 weeks and she said the baby feels a good size... she is having me back in a weeks time for a 'review'... she said seeing as I'm measuring big and baby is fully engaged she better see me again sooner than planned and she said to make sure my bags were packed and by the front door lol :wacko: I hope this means that baby will come sooner rather than later!! Either that or she will be massive :haha: I'm not sure what she will do if I'm still measuring very big again next week, my mum thinks they might induce me... anyone any ideas?? I should have asked!

Oh and naughty baby has also changed positions and is back to back!! Grr! She was in a perfect position before and is now lying on my back... I thought she had moved as the movements I am getting are quite different. I've heard that this can make labour more painful :cry: Turn round baby!!!!

Anyway I have my friend coming over in a bit as I'm helping her with her uni dissertation and need to show her how to make graphs and analyse her data (I did it for my dissertation when I was at uni) so better go and have a quick tidy round before she arrives! Sorry for lack of personals, but will be back later xx


----------



## becs0375

Oooo Emzy you could be next then!!! Eeee!! How exciting!!! So glad all is well!!

Choc, Izzy Mai is a lovely name!!

I have been resting, I did a few brush strokes of painting lol, feel a bit lazy just watching Ian! Not used to sitting around!! Gonna nip out ans see my Mum in a bit, think I need some fresh air!!


----------



## genies girl

great pics mrs n

Choc - izzy is a very sweet name

im 33 weeks today wish it was a bit further on than that !


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow I love that room Mrs N! Do you live in a period property?

Hope Amelia is back home soon.

Emzy, my mw never seems to know what is going on with my baby's head! She even asked if I knew where the head was! lol. I told her the kicks were heigh up and he doesn't seem to have moved since my scan and he was head down then. I then asked if his head is engaged and she said she wasn't sure but he was low. Maybe his head is bobbing in and out. But how would she know if she wasn't even sure his head was down there?! agghhh

I'm still getting my period pains but they are not so bad now that I've stopped working. As I'm full term tomorrow I might start going for walks etc to get the ball rolling.

x


----------



## MrsJ08

Good luck BabyK'sMam :hugs:

Genies Girl - your post about setting your DH a baby clothes challenge made me chuckle :haha: I think I'm going to do the same to my DH and see how he get's on! I showed him where everything was when I organised the drawers at the weekend but I don't think he took it in. 

Babythinkpink - as everyone know's because I keep moaning about it my baby is breech. If it turns out your baby is breech there is a great support thread in 3rd tri

Limpets - I haven't bought my re-useables yet. I am going to use disposables (the eco ones) for the first couple of months and then move onto a combo or disposable and re-useables. I've been debating what to get as I have a £50 voucher from the council as an incentive, to get started. I've been looking at Wonderoos V2 and the new TotsBots Easyfit V2's. I'm favouring the TotsBots at the moment and the best deal I've found for redeeming my voucher is with the BabyPur website where I can get a starter pack of 5 printed ones for £84.99 (so £34.99 with the voucher) or I could buy 3 individually and just use the voucher. 

Little A - sorry to hear about Amelia's jaundice. Fingers x she will be back home soon x

MrsN - what a lovely room - I bet you can't wait to get busy with the furniture now :happydance:

Choc - hope your MW appointment goes well. Are you going to call your baby Izzy or Isabelle and then call her Izzy as a shortened version? Nice name either way. I have a niece called Isabelle and used to have an assistant who's name was shortened to Izzy and she was lovely.

Emzy - great to hear baby is engaged. My antenatal teacher said the best way to get a back-to-back baby to move around is to sit really forward in your chair or even sit on a stiff backed chair the wrong way around so you are leaning against your bump against the back of the chair. All fours was the other position she mentioned

I've been baking a Birthday Cake for DH's Uncle this morning as we are off to see him in 30 mins or so. Tipped a load of mixture on my dress so have had to change :dohh:

DH has just had his list of training days through for September and they are a bloody nightmare. They couldn't be worse in fact! The week the baby is due and the week after are literally choca-block and these are not sessions he can miss. I'm so hacked off as I'm actually going to have to hope the baby comes late i.e after the 25th September or before the 13th (but only if baby has turned by then) I suppose if I do end up having to have a C-Section because the baby hasn't turned, they would do it the week of the 6th September when he only has one session. A silver lining perhaps but not enough of one to make me want a section.

DH had another go at the Moxibustion earlier but this time it hasn't really prompted any movement. Actually the baby has been very quiet so far today, I'm hoping it's just because I've been busy and haven't really noticed. I can't work out how the baby is laying at the moment, I suspect it may be transverse hence the lack of movement.


----------



## Choc1985

hi every one 
well im bk from midwife not saw her since 28 weeks been seeing gp as i have shared care.

she looked at my 28 week blood results which show i have low iron which explains the cravin ice lol 

also im measring small for my dates but mw said she not concerned ????

oh and my bp is high 

hope ur all having a betta day than me xx


----------



## Choc1985

MrsJ08 said:


> Choc - hope your MW appointment goes well. Are you going to call your baby Izzy or Isabelle and then call her Izzy as a shortened version? Nice name either way. I have a niece called Isabelle and used to have an assistant who's name was shortened to Izzy and she was lovely.

no we just gonna go with izzy althogh oh nan wasnt to pleased and said it should be isobella and refused to use izzy !!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Thanks everyone :D 
F&C yes it's an old house - the front half is 1600's and the back half (where baby's room is) is Victorian. 

lovely name choc :thumbup:
how small are you measuring and how high is your bp? hope they are going to keep an eye on things!

ooh emzy, exciting stuff, make sure your bags are ready! will be checking eagerly for news! not sure what they'll do if she's still big - I guess induction is the most likely thing. To get baby to turn all fours is good - makes your belly into a nice comfortable hammock for baby!


----------



## Mrs_N

oh, I forgot to ask - those ladies with carpel tunnel how did it start? 
I've been getting lots of pins & needles in my hands and fingers for the last week - it's mainly at night but doesn't seem to be related to how I'm sleeping since it can be in both hands at the same time. 
Today I've been getting a lot of discomfort in my left wrist, it's a nagging rather than any shooting pains. 
any ideas??


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey ladies,
Had a lie down & managed to drift off to sleep for an hour, woke up feeling groggy but a little more refreshed for the sleep - still achey though but hey ho, to be expected i guess.
Woke up & craved peanut butter on crumpets.......so i had to drag myself to the shops (didn't even bother to comb my hair :blush: i must have looked such a tramp lol)



> Limpets I too think its either gonna be you or Blob next!!!

 Nah, if this :baby: takes after it's Daddy it'll be as late as it can be :haha:



> but i gave him a little test and asked him to lift our two vests and two newborn sleepsuits just so he knows where everything is (the babies room is extremley ordered with every clothes type in size order in seperate draws or boxes on shelves, need to be organised with twins so i keep reading )

 hahahaa you & i are so alike. I've never done organisation until i fell pregnant & not i'm super organised :thumbup:. I have newborn in the 1st 3 drawers, 0-3 in the bottom 3 drawers, few outfits in order int he wardrobe, towels under the bathing/changing table next to the cot/moses sheets lol. I plan to test DH too.......that thought scares me :haha:



> I have plate/bowl issues too, i wont stack certain colours together, omg this is just me isnt it!!

 What do you mean different plates? Do they not all match :huh: oooh nooo i couldn't do different plates, that's just not right :shrug:

MrsN that room is gorgeous - soooo big too! I must photograph my mini nursery now i've found my camera :thumbup:

Choc - don't worrhy hun but if you do want to tell someone to post on here you know where i am hun :hugs: Issy-Mai is a lovely name :thumbup: (and bless your nan :flower:)

Emzy, i don't think they induce for a larger baby hun sorry! Also back to back tends to just make a longer delivery not necessary a more painful one as it'd be longer with bubba having to turn around

MrsJ08 - if you want to try any of mine before buying i'd be more than happy to send you a selection :thumbup:

Hhmmmm i think i need more peanut butter crumpets! Back later xxx


----------



## Choc1985

Mrs_N said:


> lovely name choc :thumbup:
> how small are you measuring and how high is your bp? hope they are going to keep an eye on things!

i was goin up my chart quite nicley lol and iv dropped a lil bit on the line at 34 weeks i was measuring 36 cm and 2 half weeks later im measureing 37 cm normally grown a lot more that this

mw doesnt wanna c me for 2 weeks though by which pint i will be 38 weeks x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mrs N, I've had slightly swollen hands for a while but the first time I suspected something was up was after waking up and not being able to clench my hands in to a fist. My fingers also keep getting stuck when I bend them and also my knuckles started to hurt. x


----------



## limpetsmum

Oooh MrsN i meant to say - i lurve your pram !!!!! If i had of gone for the icandy that would have been my choice too - love the colour!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

I wouldn't worry choc - it sounds like baby might have had a growth spurt round your last measurement at 34 weeks which made you measure ahead then. It's only a small discrepency, and measurements can be a cm or two out each time anyway.


----------



## BLONDIE35

Choc1985 said:


> Mrs_N said:
> 
> 
> lovely name choc :thumbup:
> how small are you measuring and how high is your bp? hope they are going to keep an eye on things!
> 
> i was goin up my chart quite nicley lol and iv dropped a lil bit on the line at 34 weeks i was measuring 36 cm and 2 half weeks later im measureing 37 cm normally grown a lot more that this
> 
> mw doesnt wanna c me for 2 weeks though by which pint i will be 38 weeks xClick to expand...

Hi Choc. Saw your post and I'm also having the same problem. I was measuring 31 weeks at 28 weeks and now over last 3 weeks have gone back to normal. They have said that they would expect to follow the same growth line around abdominal circumference but this hasn't been the case. I've had growth scans every couple of weeks and doppler scans which I would've had anyway because of GD and I'm also being monitored twice weekly but see consultant fortnightly so I guess they're not that concerned either. They have told to carry on counting kicks and if there's any concerns to give them a call. xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks for the tips on getting baby to turn around! Looks like I'm crawling round on all fours tonight then lol :haha: I've already been sitting forward in my chair and on my ball alot, as they mentioned doing this at my antenatal classes to help baby engage... obviously that worked but she's just the wrong way around! lol Limpets, I hope they don't induce me to be honest! I'd rather go naturally, but I also don't want to push out a giant baby ha ha :haha: I just don't know what the point is of keeping an eye on it if they aren't going to do anything about it! We will soon see next week :flower:

Mrs N that is exactly how my carpel tunnel started, pins and needles at night and sore numb wrists. Then all of a sudden my fingers were really swollen and I couldn't clench a fist and my knuckles became really sore :hugs:

xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey Ladies.. 

Oooo so many of you seem to be having signs - How exciting! :happydance:

Mrs N - your nursery room looks lovely - and it's huge too! Mine's really small (but it'll do the job). 

Choc - Izzy-mai is lovely. Isabelle is our no.1 choice for a girl :thumbup:

Drazic :hugs: hope you're ok :hugs: 

Limpets - Peanut butter crumpets? Methinx I may give them a try. I had cravings for nutella the other day, and had it on scotch pancakes... Nom nom nom. 

Mrs j - Hope bubs gets moving for you soon! 

As for me, I posted a thread earlier about a row me and OH had last night 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/389685-ot-but-over-reaction-oh-argument.html

I think that's it... dunno if the link will work. Things seem to be good for now though - just waiting to see if it gets brought up again when he comes home! 

Been to the carboot this morning and got a bebe au lait breastfeeding shawl for 50p! Loving it :thumbup: 

My wardrobes STILL haven't come :growlmad: and now i'm starting to do baby washing I NEED them :growlmad: If they're not here tomorrow, I'm gonna find out where the shopkeeper lives, and steal his. :growlmad:

Hope all you ladies who are finding it tough at the mo take it easy :flower:


----------



## Mrs_N

uh-oh, really hope I don't have to add carpel tunnel to my list of pregnancy woes!


----------



## Emzywemzy

F&C that's so weird that your midwife doesn't know where your babies head is!? How can she tell if it is engaged if she doesn't know where it is?! lol I think midwives are strange creatures x


----------



## ladykara

mrs n.... wow they did a amazing job.. i have my father in law and hubby painting the entire house in two weeks : )

F&C thank god im not the only one with a MW who doesnt know what she is doing, My MW couldnt work out which way my LO was either..


----------



## limpetsmum

opticalillus :hugs: i went through a similar patch with DH but his was because of our previous losses & he was frightened of becoming too attached incase something happened. Hope it gets sorted soon sweetie xxx Oh & yes - try the crumpets, they have always been a favourite of mine but i had a sudden craving for them this morning lol.

MrsN i just read that carpal tunnel in pregnancy is due to oedema of the hands & wrists (sorry if you already knew this :dohh:) only found it as i was looking for some relief for my feet as i find myself chair bound today - glad the pc chair at least has wheels :haha:.

I'm sitting here wondering if i could manage to clean the inside of the nursery windows & hang the curtains without my feet falling off? Hhhmmmmm but then the outsides need cleaning too & my OCD won't allow new curtains on dirty windows.......better wait for DH to do the outside......hhhmmmm anyone know a good window cleaner in the area - it'll be quicker!


----------



## Mrs_N

Hmm, my hands don't appear swollen, but maybe I'll elevate them for a while and see if it helps!


----------



## limpetsmum

Right - i need to relieve my bladder & my pressure areas (sorry if tmi). Gonna weeble downstairs, massage Tufty with some aromatheray oils then do some hypnobirth relaxation practice :thumbup:


----------



## babythinkpink

Optical,
I am with you totally on the argument actually, I mean i know he told you and that was good but possibly he was just testing the water to see your reaction to him texting her just a jokey thing.
My dh has a few of my friends numbers but only for emergency use and never uses them otherwise, and when we are together chats away to my friends nicely and we all get on.
I would not expect dh to be texting my friends, and also it takes away from the fact that you can tell your friend anything, it will end up as her as piggy in the middle if it carried on and change yours and her friendship.
I think you should thank him for removing her number and respecting she is your friend and explain it is not a trust of him issue but a loss of friend thing, it is very difficult to explain, especially when pregnant!!
Tbh i would't like it because i am a jealous person, and that is just me, so me in this situation would have gone off the handle and expected him to understand it! 
I do tend to say to him, how would you feel if i did the same to you, I have used this twice now on major issues and he couldn't argue it.:hugs:xx

I am not sure how we can not work out if baby is breech, and by 36 weeks if it is breech there wont be that much room to move.
I am fairly confident we are head down, but not sure if i should be thinking about things just in case? I really, really don't want to attempt to deliver breech, my friend did and was traumatised, but it was undiognosed so that cant help as its a shock.

Choc, just sending you :hugs: xx (general response to your posts combined!)

Off to facebook now where i can keep up with everyone again! 

Back later xxxxxx


----------



## Blob

Hope Amelia is doing ok...

Limpet hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: :hugs: Your baby is going to be here soon :happydance:

Louise :hugs: Aww your OH is really sweet!! I would LOVE to have this baby soon but i've given up... I've had so many times when i think its something, nothing does :dohh: Think i'm going to think that in 2 weeks was when DD was born so i'm aiming for that :thumbup: I had no signs at all last time so its killing me this time :haha:

Emzy that is EXACTLY how i explain... i think its just like period pains but its so long since we've had them now :haha:


----------



## Blob

OMG i want peanut butter crumpets :shock: OOOOOH they sound so gooood!! But Tabs put something in my toaster and it broke :cry:


----------



## apaton

hi ladies :wave: hope you are well , i was going to delete this and my facebook been so busy with the new house :dohh:

congrats to all the new mummys very jelous!! :flower:

im going to have a wee flick through the pages and catch up whats been happening :flower: xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Apaton, you had us worried for awhile when we hadn't heard from you.

How's the new house? How you been feeling?

Congrats on being full term !!!


----------



## Choc1985

Hi ladies just a quickie to say sorry for all the venting Iv done on ea today 

Xx


----------



## apaton

sorry :flower:

thanx :):), the house is going well we had to rip it out to a shell been very hormonal :haha:

im at my mums just now while the boys are round at the new place :) xxxx


----------



## Blob

:wave: Apaton...glad the house is going well :wohoo:


----------



## SisterRose

Just popping in quick, had to share!

Me and OH have been living in our new home for two weeks now and about an hour back I got my first random knock from a sales rep who asked me "Hi, is your mum or dad home?" to which I was like "Er. No. This is my house..." he then asked me how old I was and I said 21 and he said "ohhh you must be rich!" :rofl: made my day.

hope everyone is well 
x


----------



## becs0375

Apaton, so glad you are ok and that the house is getting sorted!!

Bekks thats so funny!!

I am feeling rather hormonal, think its because I am tired and fed up with it all now! Just had a relaxing bath and OH washed my hair! I am so tired, Hope is moving around loads and it hurts!


----------



## limpetsmum

> Limpet hope you feel better soon hun Your baby is going to be here soon

 Stoppit - your gonna curse me & i'll still ne here in October :haha:. I kinda had another crumpet when i logged off :blush:

Hi apaton - glad your ok hunny, not long now eh!

Choc - it's what we all signed up on here for lol.

Bek - how very funny! I always tell callers i rent, clears them off straight away :blush:

Well before i did my hypnobirth practice i had a sudden burst of energy so i decided to strike whilst the iron was hot - i managed the outside of the kitchen/diner windows & back door before the energy ran out :happydance:, only the living room & front door outsides to do now :thumbup:.

Wanted to pack Tufty's bag for the hospital (goodness knows why) but it smells all musty :nope: so i've put some lavender essential oil on a tissue onto all the sections & left it open to air it out.......maybe tomorrow!


----------



## becs0375

I still haven't packed my bag for hospital, everything is at hand just need to get my butt into gear and actually pack it!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

I've done the baby bag, and DH has done the man bag but I haven't done my one yet!!


----------



## limpetsmum

My bag is done, i wasn't going to pack Tufty's as it was going to be my 'things to do whilst in early labour' distraction (as well as make up the moses basket for in the living room & take the baby swing downstairs). DH can sort his own bag out - that should teach him to think ahead :haha:


----------



## ladykara

Louise3512uk said:


> I've done the baby bag, and DH has done the man bag but I haven't done my one yet!!

Man bag !!! omg your such a good wife.. what exactly goes into a man bag?? I refuse to allow mine magazines and PSP's... he promised me full back rubs and his full attention when im in labor : )


----------



## limpetsmum

I told mine to pack his book (for when i've had enough of him fussing lol) snacks & drinks as the hospital won't provide for the partners (and he sure as hell isn't leaving me) change of clothes & toiletries incase it's a long labour & he wants to freshen up & his swim shorts (were hoping for a water birth).
Hope that helps hun xxx


----------



## ladykara

limpetsmum said:


> I told mine to pack his book (for when i've had enough of him fussing lol) snacks & drinks as the hospital won't provide for the partners (and he sure as hell isn't leaving me) change of clothes & toiletries incase it's a long labour & he wants to freshen up & his swim shorts (were hoping for a water birth).
> Hope that helps hun xxx

Im hoping for a water birth but we were told it wasnt normal for men to get into the pool, do they allow it where your having your baby?. food is a good idea.. will have to add that to list x


----------



## limpetsmum

Yeah - they weren't fussed whether he's in there or not it's our choice. My hypnobirth midwife did say most women don't want much contact (from anyone) when they are in labour so i may change my mind, she just said your quite irritable when touched as your so focused on your baby :shrug:. I'd like DH to have the opportunity to be as involved as possible though so i'll see how it all pans out, hopefully he'll be in there with me & will reach to recieve bubba & place him/her onto me giving us both instant skin to skin :thumbup:
It's worth pushing it if your adament - afterall it's your babies birth not theirs :winkwink:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Basically my hubby loves packing and organising stuff! He has packed loads of goodies, high energy snacks and drinks for me for while I'm in labour and water etc, camera, money for car park, a change of clothes for him in case of long labour, a little stereo (ipod dock thing) etc... just 'stuff' that might be needed but which isn't really for mine of babies bag!

I was advised at my breastfeeding class that we won't be allowed anything plugged into the wall as well, it might be as well for everyone to check the policy at their hospitals? I was expecting to be able to plug my mobile etc in! Apparently it's because they aren't checked and once a mobile phone charger blew the whole maternity ward!


----------



## janeydee

yayy i went to my m/wife appt today and at 36 wks our litle fella is 4/5ths engaged. She said i have a trace of protein in my water so has sent it off to be tested, have to ring up for the results on monday. 
Next appt is on 25th and she said shes going to do a sweep, ill be 38 +6. she also said if i dont see her then im to ask for one... wooooo fingers crossed eh??!?! now correct me if im wrong but isnt a sweep normally only done when you're over?

Im quite surprised though as 2 wks ago his head was down but free.... and now for him to be so engaged is a bit ?!?!?! so im hoping that he'll come quickly now!


----------



## Blob

Bekk that is so funny :rofl:
Though i have to say i went to Hamleys with Tabs and the guy behind the counter said to me 'you must have more money than sense' :saywhat: I should have just walked out though...How rude!!

Janey my bf was engaged from 36 weeks but she went on until 39+5 :nope: hope your LO comes sooner.

Limpet I HATED being touched in labour :hissy: It is just so much focus on your baby... however my friends OH used a shower to massage her back (if you can) and i think this time i'm going to get my DH to do that stroke your arm bit in the hypnobirthing relaxation part?


----------



## Jellycat

Apaton, think you made the right choice being at your mums.... let the boys deal with the mess and diy its what they enjoy 

Limpets I think hypno woman sounds right for me, I want to be left alone but just know DH is there if that makes sense.

Got my growth scan tomorrow, I cant wait as its been 14 weeks since I last saw them. Decided I dont want the 4d though. Im still in pain with my front pelvis, I couldnt even walk properly this evening.... oh well 6 working days left till I start my Maternity Leave.... I cant wait 

Hope everyones doing OK xx


----------



## genies girl

i cant tell which way these babies are having been breach for so long and then possibly transverse the other day, im getting bulges which could be heads or bums just above my belly button and flicks down below but im baffled! ?


cleaning windows is on my to do list, im trying to tick something off each day, ive just been framing photos that have been waiting to be done .


----------



## Asher

Evening! Sorry to those who've had pants days today, mine's not been too hot, but let's hope for a better day tomorrow!

I did get a cuddle with my friend's 6 week old baby, and I have to say, it felt lovely holding a little one, so lovely and warm and making gorgeous noises. The boys were pretty good about it too, so let's hope that's a good sign for when our own baby arrives!

My baby appears to have moved position slightly, I am confused as to where it is now! I am getting lots and lots of movement this evening, with lots of pressure and discomfort around my bladder and my cervix I think. Whether baby has dropped a wee bit, I don't know, but I am getting lots of big kicks around the lower right side of my bump where I don't usually feel much more than a bit of scrabbling around. I am confused!! This baby is keeping me guessing!

I keep remembering bits of things which need to go into my hospital bag at the last minute, I think I need to write a list tomorrow and put it onto the top of the bag so I know I've got everything when we need to go!


----------



## becs0375

Wonder when the next star will arrive?!!!!


----------



## Blob

I need to pack my part of the bag :dohh: 

Asher maybe baby has just moved sides?? I dont feel anything if baby is kicking placenta or if baby is facing inwards? :shrug:


----------



## Blob

Please be me :rofl:


----------



## Jellycat

Blob no stroke arm for me, my hypnobirth mw recommended it to me but I hated it... I cant stand soft touch or strokes AAAAHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Asher

Blob, yep maybe it's just swapped. It's bum is usually quite high up though when it swaps, and I'm pretty sure I can still feel it's bum on the same side. What on earth it's up to is anybody's guess!!

I can't stand to be touched in labour either. I am really hoping I get into a pool this time to see if that helps.


----------



## lilbumpblue

limpetsmum said:


> Told you my midwife was rubbish! Just had a bath as I felt quite achey, feel little better now just drained so i'm lying on the bed chilling.
> The reason I came on here was to let you all know Amelia is in hospital, I think she is jaundiced as littleA is hoping her bilirubin will raise back up soon. Don't think it's serious but thought folks would wanna know how our star is getting on (found out via facebook).
> Right, back to my bed rest........windows can wait ;-) xxxx

Awww poor Amelia...hope she is better soon x



Mrs_N said:


> Thinking of Amelia, hope she's home again soon
> 
> :hugs: to those having restless nights. Mine are off and on - usually they are not great, but then every once in a while I have the best night's sleep ever and it's fab!
> 
> Sooo, the decorators are done and it looks fab, I'm so happy!
> Here's the before and after pics. It's really hard to photograph the new colour - it's a pale green shade. Obviously now we have to get carpet sorted and get the furniture in then I can really start organising! :happydance:

Love the colour and that room is fab!!! I want it!!! x


Hope everyone is feeling ok today, goodnight sleeptight xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey ladies, I'm up having a cuppa & a choc hobnob, woke for a wee (earlier than normal) & knew I'd feel thirsty as soon as I got comfy back in bed (ha! Angie-1 body-0). 
I remember DH holding my hand & rubbing his thumb over it when I was on hospital last year to the point where my hand went sore then numb, I had to ask him to stop (I think it was for his comfort more than mine) so it's an ongoing joke now), I didn't like the arm stroke when he tried it the other day but I enjoyed a feather touch technique we were showed, one of the reasons I like the hypnobirthing, it gives you alternatives & your not just stuck with one thing. 
Well, I guess I better go get some sleep - or at least try to. Hope it's only me up at this ungodly hour. Night night ladies xxx


----------



## genies girl

5 07 and ive given in and come down stairs for a cuppa!
got a headache and a cat stuck under my chin making typing tricky :)


----------



## elmaxie

Morning!

I started a reply and dozed and must have hit something as when my eyes opened I wasn't here anymore!

I was just up my morning wee trip. After a night of about 6!

Lol what you ladies like with your cuppas? Limpets lovin the morning choccie hobnob! Hope you and Genies got back to sleep!

If I got up and had a cuppa that would be me wide awake and I am not having that today.

I went on a mad baking spree yesterday and made choco loads and little fairy cakes...so much infact that I am gonna take 1/2 into my work as they have been having a rough week. I can't remember if I have wrote this already lol!!

Is anyone else having the letdown sensation but nothing coming out?? I am begining to dread it just incase I start to flood!
I remember when Nathan was a few weeks old standing in my jammies and dressing gown in the kitchen and I thouht about him and how sweet he looked sleeping....then I got distracted by a dripping sound and something hitting my slipper! Let's just say in a matte of seconds I was soaking and dripping milk!
So should I be using my breast pads now just incase? I just feel it's maybe a waste as I have only had the odd little leak at night.

Back off to sleep!

Emma.xx


----------



## becs0375

Morning, well I have had THE worst night sleep ever!! Been awake most of the night, my back is so sore, taken some pain killers and Ian has been rubbing my back but nothing works! I think its where I am sleeping on my sides as I am normally a front sleeper. I ended up crying most of the night, I am such a wimp! I know when she is here I won't get full sleep but oh to be able to get comfy will be heaven! I feel so sorry for Ian, but I don't know what else to do! No point in going to the Dr's as during the day my back is fine its just when I am in bed, tried pillows and everything but I am just giving up now!!
Thought I would get up and have some breakfast and a brew, gonna have a relaxing day today, no decorating!! I guess I really need to start trying to have some sleep during the day! But I hate it, it makes me feel awful and really drowsy!

Sorry for moaning girls, just feeling sorry for myself and hormonal!!


----------



## Krakir

Its mostly when i'm lying down, but i won't have any letdown feeling at all (that i know of) and all of a sudden there's a little puddle on sheets :blush:
I've ordered a sleep bra so i can have pads on at night (my regular bra is far too uncomfortable to sleep in!)


----------



## Laura617

I had quite the laugh at myself today and just thought I would share. I keep telling everyone that I haven't been nesting and don't feel like I have gotten anywhere near that point.
Well our vacuum broke down and its been driving me mad that I have little bits of things in my carpet until I can get it replaced, which I know wont be long as most likely going to pick one up this weekend. I had the bright idea today of running the clingy cat brush over a grubby looking patch of carpet to see if it would pick anything up, well it did. I spent 3 hours on my hands and knees running this silly brush over the carpet in strips.
Hubby came home and looked really pleased as he thought I had somehow managed to fix the vacuum at which point I had to confese to spending all day brushing our carpet lol.


----------



## limpetsmum

Morning again ladies, just sent DH off to work. Now back in bed with my peanut butter crumpets & another cuppa :thumbup: 
lol Laura, I've done that in the past but with rugs not the whole carpet bless you heehee.
Emma, there was a time when when I wouldn't be able to get to sleep but I've managed to change my sleep habbits else I'd be dead on my feet by now.
:hugs: to those with back ache, is it any easier to sleep if you prop yourselves up with lots of pillows? If not then day naps are definately called for (they make me groggy too)
Well I'm gonna see if I can get back off to sleep again now, night night .........AGAIN lol


----------



## babythinkpink

Bekklez said:


> Me and OH have been living in our new home for two weeks now and about an hour back I got my first random knock from a sales rep who asked me "Hi, is your mum or dad home?" to which I was like "Er. No. This is my house..." he then asked me how old I was and I said 21 and he said "ohhh you must be rich!" :rofl: made my day.
> x

So funny, its great, you can just say, no my mum is out and shut the door!!:haha: 
I love the look on peoples faces when i say I have a 16 yr old, he is tall and we get some real funny looks out just the 2 of us, especially since i have been pregnant, just wait til he is pushing the pram:haha:

Apaton, lovely to see you here!
I can't imagine moving house at this stage, not with nesting as it is and hormones, it must be a nightmare, sending plenty of :hugs:xx



ladykara said:


> limpetsmum said:
> 
> 
> I told mine to pack his book (for when i've had enough of him fussing lol) snacks & drinks as the hospital won't provide for the partners (and he sure as hell isn't leaving me) change of clothes & toiletries incase it's a long labour & he wants to freshen up & his swim shorts (were hoping for a water birth).
> Hope that helps hun xxx
> 
> Im hoping for a water birth but we were told it wasnt normal for men to get into the pool, do they allow it where your having your baby?. food is a good idea.. will have to add that to list xClick to expand...

My dh was bored stiff while i was in labour with dd, i was 'DON'T TOUCH ME!!!' I wanted him to look at me with every contraction so i could concentrate on something but he just kept making a joke of it and really it is not the time to joke so i gave up with him and started looking and focusing on a picture in the room and he just snoozed until the head was born!!:haha:
I can't imagine having him in the water with me, I would be, 'Are you bloody joking???!' 
Poor dh i can't see him being any more useful this time, but i would not let him take any console in or anything, I am sorry but i am giving birth, you can suffer being bored:haha:




genies girl said:


> i cant tell which way these babies are having been breach for so long and then possibly transverse the other day, im getting bulges which could be heads or bums just above my belly button and flicks down below but im baffled! ?
> .

I must admit i am confused now, i have been thinking it was a bottom high, bit it is so hard i am not sure now, kicks are in the middle so that is not helpful baby!!
It must be a right mix of arms and legs in there for you!!

Laura, what is it with carpets, I am like a woman possessed with mine, i sit looking at it to see if i can find bits on it, like scouring the floor for a bit! I couldn't pick it up if i did find something:haha:

I couldn't stay in bed today, so i thought i would get up and enjoy some peace, its bliss!
Had my boiled egg, and cup of tea, and now i feel a bit sick!
I am bored of being pregnant now! But i really don't want to start bouncing on my ball til Sept in case it actually works:haha: It never has, I have done all the usual things in the past and none have worked, except sex, and i onld discovered that the last time round!
Really hope i am not sick again today, starting to feel it already, i think i may need to go out today just to concentrate on something else.
Dh has to go to hospital for physio, perhaps i will see if i can get a look aroud the delivery ward, although next week would be better as 2 of the children are away! 
Anyway enough of me gabbling on pointlessly, hope everyone has a great day, 
Big :hugs: all xxxx


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Yea i remember that, everytime you think of your baby milk just comes in :dohh: I had that feeling a few weeks ago :shrug:
I didnt like being touched last time i just tried to ignore contractions as much as possible and kept busy was only the last hour that i got in the pool...then i just hit the pool :wacko:


----------



## Mrs_N

morning!

urgh I am now pretty sure I have carpal tunnel syndrome - I have pain, burning and numbness of my thumb index & middle fingers of both hands, and my grasp is weaker. :cry: going to ask my physio about it tomorrow seeif she can suggest anything because using crutches for the spd is now pretty uncomfortable!

sorry for the selfish post, feeling a bit sorry for myself this morning!

oh, man bags - my dh has a list but hasn't packed it yet. in it he has a change of clothes, deodorant & toothbrush, swim shorts, phone numbers, a book, pack of cards, money for car park/vending machine/pay phone

todays job - start packing my labour bag since my pretty new suitcase arrive :yipee: 
trouble is, it smells so good I just want to sit here and sniff it all day, is that wrong??? :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Morning! Emma I have started to leak a little but only droplets which I'm not worried about so haven't bothered with breast pads as yet.

Right my baby is FULL TERM!!! And so is Brigitte's!!!! (Mamabird). So it's operation evict baby!! Poor DH is not going to know what hit him. lol xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Fish&Chips said:


> Morning! So it's operation evict baby!! Poor DH is not going to know what hit him. lol xx

:rofl: xx


----------



## Asher

Oooh MrsN I hope the suitcase sniffing helps to take the edge of the other nasty stuff going on for you! 

F&C, I can't believe you're 37 weeks! Eeek! Fab! And Mamabird too, operation eviction begins here! It's funny isn't it, these hubbies have gone a good few months with very little in the way of nookie, and then bam! Time to bonk!! Hee hee!! x


----------



## Mrs_N

eee, congrats on full term! wow it's so exciting thinking people could be popping any day now!

lol, thanks asher!


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls, hope you are all doing well. 

Just to update you, I ended up back in the hospital yesterday. After loads of pokes and tests, they think I have a stomach infection - nothing serious or dangerous to babes, just not nice for me. Shockingly, when they went through my blood results from last time I was in the doctor asked if I had been starving myself!! (Urrrr, NOOOooooo!) Apparently my protein is so low its the sort of level they would find in people who couldn't eat! But they didn't think to mention that to me on Monday - no wonder I have felt so ill!

I feel jelous with all this talk of baby evicition. I am not sure what I can do! Sex is off the cards until after birth now to try and avoid spreading the GSB! I WANT HER TO GET OUT!!!! :rofl:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

I had the best sleep last night! feel so refreshed. The night before that i had about 4 hours and i was shattered yesterday but i didnt cat nap and had such a good sleep! (bar about 5 toilet breaks).

I have a very naughty baby today, she is kicking the hell out of me, she keeps rolling, but when she is doing it she is really stretching my skin, its like she is trying to escape! I also dont just have the kicking in the ribs now, but some kind of kicking/punching on my hip bone too! 

We had our hospital tour last night. They have done up our hospital midwifery unit and its soooo nice! We first had a tour round the delivery suites for the consultant led (i think thats what they call it) for caesarian/higher risk pregnancies etc. We struggled to squeeze into the room to have a look round, they were very very small. Then they showed us the Midwifery led birthing unit which they have just finished doing up...i was amazed! They have mood lighting, large bean bag and birthing ball, a really cool bed that kind of converts into a chair, even a stereo which you can plug your ipod into! They also have en-suite bathrooms on the rooms with baths. DH commented that as the room was painted half purple, he half expected Lenny Henry to pop his head round the door advertising £29.99 premier inn rooms. Its so nice to think that we will have loads of privacy in there and they are so well done out. I think that i might just lay in the bath to ease the contractions if im in there for a while! She showed us the room for the water birth, and she said that if its not booked and no one is in there (and providing we are in the right point in labour) you can use the water birth room. I always thought that you had to decide these things really early! The reason they have this unit is so that people with 'no real complications' can have good mid-wife led care and comfort! I am very impressed! this is at the Luton and dunstable hospital.

https://www.ldh.nhs.uk/NewsList.htm (read about katie the first baby born in new unit)

Its nice to see little Amelia is home now and Little A and DH can enjoy their little girl properly now.

I have a feeling that a few more September stars will pop now...its getting very close! I predict that by the end of next weekend (22nd) we will have hmmmm......9 september stars bubbas born. Thats my prediction.

Right better go, need to go for a walk to move this baby a bit, hips and side are just sore now. 

Im really useless at remembering who has posted what because there are always so many pages to catch up with...so hi to everyone and hope everyone is well (as well as can be in late pregnancy!)


----------



## BLONDIE35

Laura617 said:


> I had quite the laugh at myself today and just thought I would share. I keep telling everyone that I haven't been nesting and don't feel like I have gotten anywhere near that point.
> Well our vacuum broke down and its been driving me mad that I have little bits of things in my carpet until I can get it replaced, which I know wont be long as most likely going to pick one up this weekend. I had the bright idea today of running the clingy cat brush over a grubby looking patch of carpet to see if it would pick anything up, well it did. I spent 3 hours on my hands and knees running this silly brush over the carpet in strips.
> Hubby came home and looked really pleased as he thought I had somehow managed to fix the vacuum at which point I had to confese to spending all day brushing our carpet lol.

Your post made me laugh out loud!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BLONDIE35

I bought a couple of outfits for my little boy last night but seem to have an obsession with dungarees with long sleeves as I love them on baby boys. At this rate babe will be in dungarees until he's 16. Hee Hee!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Morning! Well what a crummy night's sleep that was, but seems I wasn't the only one! I really struggle with being comfortable and whatever I end up doing, my right hip goes numb and dead and then so so achey.... and it doesn't make a difference whether I'm laying on my left side or righ side! Weird. Sorry to hear that lots of us are having the same problems, at least we can moan to each other on here and we all have lots of sympathy! Oh, and I woke up with a rotten cold.. have felt it coming for a couple of days but thought it might not appear properly, appears I was wrong! I had hoped it was a less publicised sign of labour hee hee!

But had some lovely news which is that my mum, sister and nephew are on their way down to visit for the day, should be nice as I haven't seen my sister since I was about 20 weeks ish... my nephew has just had his 3rd birthday and he's so funny.... he says 'Aunty Louise has baby Lilia in her tummy, I think she has eaten her!' Bless!

WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO fishy congrats on being full term! I know how you feel re operation evict baby.... I keep saying to DH 'right, tonight we are getting jiggy with it' and his eyes light up, only for it to get to bedtime and my pelvis is so sore and I'm so tired I tell him sorry, maybe tomorrow... this has gone on for a little while now and he's being very good about it! As of Sunday (37 weeks) we will be doing it no matter what!! He has suggested that when I wake up for a wee in the night, if I don't feel too sore I can wake him up! Erm, I think not!

I can't remember anything else I was going to write so will say bye bye for now!


----------



## babythinkpink

emzdreamgirl said:


> We had our hospital tour last night. They have done up our hospital midwifery unit and its soooo nice! We first had a tour round the delivery suites for the consultant led (i think thats what they call it) for caesarian/higher risk pregnancies etc. We struggled to squeeze into the room to have a look round, they were very very small. Then they showed us the Midwifery led birthing unit which they have just finished doing up...i was amazed! They have mood lighting, large bean bag and birthing ball, a really cool bed that kind of converts into a chair, even a stereo which you can plug your ipod into! They also have en-suite bathrooms on the rooms with baths. DH commented that as the room was painted half purple, he half expected Lenny Henry to pop his head round the door advertising £29.99 premier inn rooms. Its so nice to think that we will have loads of privacy in there and they are so well done out. I think that i might just lay in the bath to ease the contractions if im in there for a while! She showed us the room for the water birth, and she said that if its not booked and no one is in there (and providing we are in the right point in labour) you can use the water birth room. I always thought that you had to decide these things really early! The reason they have this unit is so that people with 'no real complications' can have good mid-wife led care and comfort! I am very impressed! this is at the Luton and dunstable hospital.

OMG, this made me cry, I am so looking forward to birth, yet so worried, and scared, and everything, I have told dh i have so many mixed feelings about it, so he knows what is wrong with me! 
My hospital was great last time and that was 2 yrs 8 months ago or there abouts, and i spoke to the midwife yesterday who said they have recently had a huge grant through and done lots of great things there, I am not sure i can look round without being emotional.
I keep having dreams about just being in hopsital, the feeling when you have this little baby in the clear cots the hospitals use, I just sat and stared at them all, each one of my babies has been a source of amazement and wonder to me, when i see the clear cots just waiting for the baby to be put in it sets me off!
I have noticed a huge shift in emotions recently, i think it is partly my body going up a gear for the birth and partly being anxious about birth, although i have no need, my last 3 births have gone smoothly and were lovely.
I feel hormonal and like just b4 i come on, and i think that is a good sign, just set to last another 6 weeks.....oh poor dh, at least he does get sex from 37 weeks:haha: (why he agrees to it at this point and not the through the pregnancy is a total mystery to me but he does! Last time i think it was just the thought of seeing his dd sooner rather than later!)

Sorry to go on, my dd is saying 'whats wrong with you' as i have tears down my face from just reading about another maternity ward:haha:

Oh dear, I don't half need the September Stars at times like this!!:haha: 

Thank you all xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning! 

Thanks for replies to my post about OH (on here and post..). All's good now, and it's been left at that. I guess it's not an issue now unless he texts her again (which he won't). 

I'm sooooooo tired, even though my sleep wasn't actually THAT bad.. Well, not compared to some of you on here this morning! :hugs: to everyone in general about lack of sleep, especially becs :hugs: 

Guess what? After whinging about it, my furniture came last night :happydance:
It took FOREVER to put the wardrobe up though, and i'm under strict instructions not to try the drawers on my own (but they're looking at me :blush:). It's MIL's bday today, so we're off for a meal tonight, so it'll be the weekend before they are put up. I might just open the box... :blush:

Bekklez.. your post made me laugh. I was hoovering up the stairs once when some Jehovah's Witnesses came to the door and asked for 'the Lady of the house'... I'm sure they thought I was the cleaner! lol. 

Laura.. yours made me chuckle too. I thought my iron broke yesterday and had a MAJOR panic, until I realised that it wasn't switched on :dohh:

:hi: or :hugs: to everyone else... I'm too tired to remember much more! xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Babythinkpink don't worry I'm hormonal too! Just flipped the channel and it was the end of Ghost Whisperer and after only a few seconds I just got all teary!!!


----------



## Daisybell

Morning all,
i'm sooooo tired today, been awake half the night n from 5:30am i could get back to sleep! :dohh: DD had a lie in this morning too she was up at 7:30am typical!!!

forgot most of what ive read :blush:

love your babys room mrs N 

drazic sorry to hear you have a stomach infection, pleased it's not serious :thumbup:

Congrats to fishy and mamabird on been full term!! :happydance:

my OH is looking forward to operation evict baby, he is actually counting the days!! 3 days to go!! :winkwink:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Ha ha. Me too! I was watching This Morning and they had this thing about a girl who has that skin thing where you get white patches (vitiligo) and she was so concious about it she didnt even go to her prom at school and left school early. So they gave her a makeover in London and a photoshoot, then they recreated her prom with all her friends there and then....then...... they brought in her favourite band the Hoosiers to play at the prom! I was wiping the tears away! She was sooooo pretty and was so self concious! Im normally as hard as nails lol!!!! :gun::gun::gun::bodyb::bodyb:No more day time TV for me!!!:sad1::sad1::sad1::sad1::sad1:


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Oooo it looks like everyone seems to be nesting - Im an OCD cleaner usually anyway and have been having a mass clearout the last few weeks. All that is left for us to do is have the living room carpet cleaned, floor finally laid in kitchen and border and curtains put up in babys room and we are officially complete !!

Louise - sorry your not sleeping well. Ive been the same for weeks. If I got to bed at 10pm(ish) I can guarantee I will be awake between 1am and 4am. Now I am on maternity leave I am having a 30min power nap in the afternoon though. Are you going to be goign to Ipswich hospital ?

I had my consultant appt and growth scan on wednesday. Baby is now measuring fine and only a few days behind instead if the 3 weeks they measured at my scan 2 weeks ago. They are now worried though about the amount of fluid around her so off for another scan in 2 weeks and to discuss inducing me if the fluid is the same! Good news though is she is still head down and ready for the world !

Little A - Hope Amelia is home again soon. xx

Congrats to F&C and anyone else who is now officially full term !!

Hope everyone else is well - It still seems so surreal to even be thinking about baby eviction yet - I still have days where I cant believe this is happening !!! Hope everyone has a good day. xx


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Oh and forgot to mention my oldest school friend who was due the day after me (September 10th) had her baby girl yesterday. 4lb 12ozs. Soooo I get baby squishes soon which I am rather excited about and will keep me tied over for now !! x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Yep Laura I'm going to Ipswich hospital, ooohh we might be ward buddies!!

I just had a call from the hospital, woooooo!! They have a cancellation appointment to see the physio this afternoon so I am off to get prodded and poked and popped!! I am a bit unsure as to what they will be doing so a bit nervous but oh my goodness if they can cure me or even help me a bit I will be snogging the physiotherapist! (I keep wanting to say psychiatrist.. must be careful!)

Can anyone shed some light into what they might do to me? I intend to ask about labour, if this pain is so bad when I'm lifting a leg slightly to put pants on, I can't imagine giving birth!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on being full term Fishy and Mamabird..let the eviction begin!!
Just like many of you, I had a crappy night sleep. Having major stress from the people who bought my car and I now have to call the CAB and consumer direct and a few garages and it is making me really anxious. Just what I need! :-(
Along with the 100 trips to the toilet!

On the upside, my homebirth pack is being delivered this afternoon so I need to get this baby out in the next 18 days or so....I think I'll have to up the DTD...not that Oh will mind of course! 

My head feels jelly, and my brain is working overtime. I do not need this stress.

Oh, and I must start packing stuff for my hospital bag...only 2 weeks and 5 days at the most! xx


----------



## becs0375

I went back to bed after having my breakfast, and managed to sleep til 10.30am!! I feel a bit groggy but so much better for it!! Just done housework and about to walk down to the post office!! We are having a day of no painting!! I am starving, so gonna have some food!! We haven't stopped DTD, we still have it regular, just hoping that it will start something soon!!!

Louise have a lovely time with your family!!

Drazic, hope you feel better soon!!

Happy full term ladies!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Morning (yet again) ladies. I am up for good now :haha: feeling better for getting that extra morning sleep, until DH woke me up with a phone call checking i was ok that was :growlmad:



> It's funny isn't it, these hubbies have gone a good few months with very little in the way of nookie, and then bam! Time to bonk!!

 You speak for yourself missy! My poor DH hasn't got over my sex drive the past 6 months :blush: thinking about it maybe i should have refrained myself as it'll probably have no eviction effect now :dohh:



> I feel jelous with all this talk of baby evicition. I am not sure what I can do!

 Bouncing on a gym ball, armoatherapy oils (Clary sage, Lavender, Ylang Ylang - all are good on their own but make a concoction of all 3 for maximum benefit - remember to use a carrier oil if massaging with them DO NOT USE NEAT directly onto skin), warm bath, nipple stimulation, long but gentle walks........anyone would think i'm an expert :blush:

:hugs: Babythinkpink :hugs:

Opticallilus - how hard can putting a few drawers together be :blush: worth a try anyway heehee. 

My kitchen cupboard fell off in my hands last night so i need to go source some extra long screws for DH to fix it (oh the excitement of my days eh lol)

Woohoo - my new baby wheeleasy has just arrived - sorry to dash but i NEED to go try it & see if it fits heehee! New toys :happydance:


----------



## elmaxie

Morning (again!)

I managed to get some more sleep but just cant face going in to work to sort out my parking permit so will do it over the phone in a minute.

So glad little Amelia is back home with her family! Hoping her time under "the bright lights" did her wonders!

Anyone heard about babyK'smam? I have tried to have a look for the thread but cant see it:shrug:

Louise that really made me laugh...you and your clothes roller! Hope your room isnt huge! But go you and hope your hubby feels sorry for you doing it all and gives you a rub or makes tea!

Oh F&C and mamabird 37 weeks...:happydance:
I did nothing but eat spicey food, bounce on my ball, I ate pineapple everyday (but just either a tin of it or a snack pack type thing as I dont really like it) drank my RLT think I was on 2 or 3 cups a day. I think we tried sex once but to be honest it made me sore and uncomfortable:blush: 

So I wont be doing that again:haha: but I do have my pineapple in the fridge, been making hubby by me singapore spicey noodles from the chinese frequently to build up (last time I made him buy me two tubs and one was left over night to "mature" it certainly did as my eyes were loosign focus and felt like they were crossing over!) have been bouncing on the ball mainly at night as Nathan tries to push me off and I will be making mince and tatties maybe on Wednesday next week (when Hubby starts his days off!) and making mine extra strong!!

Optical I am so glad things are good between you and your husband now!:hugs:
I have only just read about it now as have been using my pod which I am crap with so sorry for not replying:hugs:

I am feeling so sore in the hips today (probably as I have been in bed so long:dohh:) but just feeling iffy and tired...just not right! I am hoping its maybe the start of eviction but its probably just me having an off day...plus getting my hair cut tomorrow at 10am so anytime after that she can come out please!

Is anyone on iron tablets? I had my bloods done at 28 weeks and my levels were great. They were redone at 35 weeks at my glucose test and they were REALLY low....I had obviously been feeling tired due to not getting comfy at night, up every few hours to the loo and looking after Nathan during the day so not able to nap but since I have started taking the iron tablets I actually feel more tired! 
Also thinking maybe that my iffy feeling is the iron tablets getting into my system too...might even have to take an anti sickness tablet today as I just feel so pants and boaky....:nope:

Gonna see if a cup of strong tea makes me feel any better.

Emma.xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've been taking iron tablets since I got my first blood results. They are still low but no lower than they were so the mw isn't too worried. Goodness knows how bad my levels would be if I wasn't taking them! I think they did actually give me more energy but it's just the pregnancy now making me tired.

My brain has completely gone now I've left work and I'm saying and doing really silly things. It was my sister's birthday yesterday and the family all got together. We sang Happy Birthday and instead of singing her name I loudly sang my nephew's name! Ehh?? Hello brain?!!!


----------



## Blob

:wohoo: For being full term :wohoo:

MrsN :hugs: I seem to have managed to keep away from it this time, it wasnt very nice.


----------



## Blob

Teeny :yipee: for your HB kit coming!! Make sure you see them check it... mine came back yesterday and it seems they missed things :dohh: All the drugs were missing :wacko: 

The rest of the pool is to be here before 12 tomorrow :dohh: I just want to play with it :) You will all be seeing TONS of photos of Tabs playing in it :haha:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

Happy 37 weeks F&C and MamaBird!!! Let the evictions begin lol Matt and I actually DTD last night to try and start things off, for like the first time since about April lol It was interesting trying to get into a comfy position lol Been extra crampy since then, but that's not unusual since I'm crampy every day!!

i was about to say that my nipples haven't leaked yet, but one just did! Only a mini bit though, but I did get a bit excited lol

Mrs N sorry about the carpaql tunnel, I can't imagine trying to use crutches with it, ouchie :hugs:

Drazic sorry about the infection! I hope you are feeling better soon :kiss: Get bouncing on your ball and playing with your nipples!! :haha: I also had spicey reggae reggae chicken last night but that just gave me heartburn lol 

Emz your maternity unit sounds just like mine! Lovely isn't it? 

Louise you sound like me with the numb hips in the night, every bit of me seems to go numb now with the bloody carpal tunnel as well!! I've already said a bit on facebook but at my physio appointment I had to stand in my knickers whilst she poked around my hips and pelvic area and then I had to stand on one leg and that. She concluded I was wonky and then I had to lie on the bed whilst she pulled my right leg lol It was very odd, but it has actually really helped and my hips are not half as bad as they were! Hope it goes well x

Babythinkpink, I have been feeling hormonal and just like I am about to come on for a couple of weeks too. I think it is our bodies getting ready too :flower: :hugs:

Becs sorry about the bad nights sleep... I also went back to bed after breakfast and slept for a couple more hours! I'm just sleeping when I can at the minute.

Right, I better get cracking. I'm off into town to get measured for my nursing bras.

xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Emma i'm on iron tablets & have been for a few months now, i'm only just below the preferred levels so not too bad (although they haven't bothered to re-check them so who knows :shrug:).
Pineapple is a bit iffy, it must be fresh as it looses it's bromelain when tinned, however to absorb enough bromelain you'd need to eat approx 7 pineapples a day!!!!. The other theory behind it is a sudden lot of pineapple can cause diarrhoea & any bowel stimulation can induce labour :thumbup:.

Well my 2nd (bespoke) baby wheeleasy doesn't fit my car seat either :cry: - damn me wanting such a random bloody car seat - it's been a right pain in the ass (but i do love it so :dohh:). So now i have 2 baby wheeleasy's & nothing to use them on - i was quite looking forward to not having to carry the car seat too as it is sure to trigger off my shoulder problems again ggrrrrr.

STRIKE THE ABOVE! The wheeleasy does fit hooray!!!!!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Oooh i meant to say - i don't get numb hips once DH has gone to work & i go back to bed. The difference is i put a fairly flat pillow (maternity one is a bit too bulky now so that lives on my sofa & gets me comfy during the day :thumbup:) between my legs & slightly under my bump, then i raise my upper leg to a comfy position - think recovery position but not so far over onto bubba. This ever so slightly throws my body forward slightly & off my hips. It takes a while to get comfy but is well worth it - the down side is it takes a lot of the bed space up (time to move onto the sofa guys lol)

Hope this helps some of you :hugs:


----------



## _LauraK1982_

elmaxie said:


> Morning (again!)
> 
> Anyone heard about babyK'smam? I have tried to have a look for the thread but cant see it:shrug:
> 
> Emma.xx

Just had a look and it seems we have our 5th star !!! :cloud9: The thread is here...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...waters-broke-32-5-updated-pg-6-evan-here.html

Ooooo Louise we could end up being ward buddies !! Im only a few days behind you ! Although I am consultant led so will be on Deben Ward


----------



## Blob

Yea i noticed that :) Seems like her bubba was fully cooked early :wohoo:

Emzy i get extra crampy too and then...NOTHING :hissy: Damn wish our babies would just make their minds up :lol:


----------



## ladykara

hey guys babyKsmam messaged to say she had her baby

"Evan arrive yesterday at 2.40pm weighing 4lb 9oz. He's doing great in the low dependancy unit."


It seems all is good, she was suppose to be part of the end of Sep Stars, makes you realise you have to be prepared from now on.. Cant wait to see photo of him x


----------



## Mrs_N

oooooh, our cot has just arrived! :happydance: :happydance: how exciting!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

OMG here i go again. Welling up when i read Babyk's post. Congratulations!!!!!

.....33 weeks....cant believe it! Just goes to show we should all be prepared!!!!


----------



## becs0375

So pleased for BabyK'sMam, he sounds a tough little dude xx

Been for a lovely 3 mile walk with the puppy, he is tired but I am still going!! Got some ironing to do then gonna have a bounce on my ball!!

I remember my mw saying about pineapple and how you would have to eat at least 3 fresh ones a day to have any effect!! Lovely for heartbrun lol!!


----------



## Jellycat

Limpets I had a dream about you last night... all very bizarre, you just couldn't stop helping people in the street including me.. I was hungary and lost???? ps your nursery was supurb in a little English cottage very quaint.... think I've been looking at too many of your garden photos 

Mrs N - Sorry to hear you in pain wish there was something we could do to help

Had my growth scan this morning Baby looks well, foot above their head and knee in front of face. The baby weighs at 34 wks 5lb 5oz but its head is measuring over 37 weeks ouchie 

Sorry for lack of personals i'm at work, catch up properly tonight xx


----------



## lilia

Afternoon everyone :) Its been a while since i've posted on here although i have been lurking lots!
I can't believe we are so close and already have 5 stars! It seems as though it has gone so fast up until about 33 weeks now it is really dragging! 
I have just ordered my TENS which definitley makes everything seem real! I was supposed to go shopping today for the last stuff for my hospital bag but it is absolutley chucking it down here, and i really don't fancy a walk into town, so tommorrow i will go and get everything and also get fitted for some nursing bras (emzy just reminded me!!). 
Then...I am ready! Bubs can come anytime from Saturday when my TENS machine arrives! Has anybody used one? Are they any good? I'm hoping to just stick to gas and air and my TENs so i really hope it works for me! Although, i got some pretty horrible strong period type pains last night and i was almost in tears, so its given me a bit less confidence in my pain managment and labouring skills! :nope:
I was in such bad pain and having to kind of breathe through it and once it had gone a bit and i could get back in bed OH said "when you're actually in labour can u say my name a bit less, because it makes me think you want me to do something and i don't know what to do" :dohh: When i am in labour i will say any name i want to thankyou very much haha!
Well i hope you are all good :flower: All those over 37 weeks get busy DTD and lets have some stars!! 

xxx


----------



## Blob

Bec...you are mad!! I cannot do that much walking... i did first time around though i guess cos i could sleep but this time i cant with Tabs :dohh:


----------



## ladykara

becs0357- your not alone babe, my back hurts so much i am awake every 2 hours. bless your OH though for rubbing your back

Babythinkpink- My OH is a bit of a joker and im worried he will muck around.. im taking a big stick with me so i can beat him from a distance if this happends.. or i may just do it anyway, amuse myself.. 

F&C- your full term !!! yay !!! congrats honey and to Mamabird.. Im very jealous.. and wishing your hubby all the luck in the world with his part in the eviction process..lol

Mrs N- new suitcase and new cot !! you lucky gal !!!


----------



## Dolly.

Hi girls, well had midwife appointment today and at 35+3 weeks little Tristy is 3/5 engaged! (Her saying 5/5 is fully engaged) so he is more 'in' than 'out' :) and shouldn't be popping out of that position now. She also sid she thought I looked like I have dropped.

She had to have a real deep dig to feel the head as she said I have a deep pelvis??? Does this mean anything??

She also hinted that he's a big boy and she will guess his weight in 2 weeks time at next appointment


----------



## emzdreamgirl

ladykara said:


> Babythinkpink- My OH is a bit of a joker and im worried he will muck around.. im taking a big stick with me so i can beat him from a distance if this happends.. or i may just do it anyway, amuse myself..

So funny! this made me laugh out loud!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

Just read BabyK's story - :cloud9:

Congrats to F&C and Mamabird for reaching full term :happydance:

I've been feeling a bit down today :cry: there is still no sign of the baby turning around despite the Moxibustion and ball bouncing. Baby has been moving a lot and my bump feels so heavy every single move I make seems to hurt. I'm sure I must be bruised on the inside. I want to be doing my RLT and ideally bounce on my ball more but at the same time I don't want to do anything that might kick off labour now as I know baby is breech and the end result would be an emergency C-Section. 

I feel so useless at the moment as even doing general household chores seem to exhaust me. I walked to the dentist and back this morning and felt like I'd done a marathon. The dentist told me off for not having been recently (I don't know where the time goes) for now he's put in a temporary filling and recommends I wait until after the baby is born to have it done properly as he wants to do an X-ray. I then set about cleaning the kitchen and putting on two loads of washing. Sorted out two more drawers of baby stuff and took all my bedding out of the packets ready to be washed. Finally I got DH to take me to the bank and then to Bravissimo to get fitted for a Nursing Bra. Ideally they said I should wait until 37/38 weeks but it took every ounce of effort to go today so there is no way I'm going to feel like it in a couple of weeks time. I ended up with a 38FF. Pre-pregnancy I was a 36E so I haven't really grown that much my most recent maternity bra was a 40F which is the same size as a 38FF anyway. There is at least a hand width of room and some stretch too so even if the milk pours in it will fit. I must say the Bravissimo feels much more supportive than the Panache one I got from Mothercare and the straps are wider too. At least now I know what size I need, I can look for some cheaper ones on-line. The Bravissimo one wasn't too bad £22 but I'm sure I'll be able to pick some cheaper ones up in the sales. I think Figleaves have got 20% off at the moment. 

Anyway sorry for the selfish moany post. I'll be back later - hopefully in a better mood 
x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

:wohoo: My homebirth pack has just arrived! :wohoo:
It all seems a little more real. xx


----------



## genies girl

i have had a tiring day still tired grumpy ,dr stressed me out was sick again and my hips feel like they going to fall off!
#
im sorry to be moany i shall pop back later and see how everyone else is doing, sorry girls x


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: genies sorry you are having a rough day
oooh teeny exciting stuff! :happydance: 
:hugs: MrsJ08

I've just written my birth 'wish list' (don't want to call it a plan, cos things never go to plan lol!) :thumbup:


----------



## Blob

Teeny its quite cool isnt it!! Also HOW CRAZY is it seeing the newborn bounty pack and scales...:shock: We are going to have babies :rofl:


----------



## babythinkpink

ladykara said:


> Babythinkpink- My OH is a bit of a joker and im worried he will muck around.. im taking a big stick with me so i can beat him from a distance if this happends.. or i may just do it anyway, amuse myself..

Mine is a nightmare, really one big kid, he mucks about and i 'disown' him in public places when he acts up!
The hospital he is going to play up but the midwife's have seen it all b4, and i don't feel responsible for him any more!!

Happy term, to well it seems loads of you! :happydance:

I still have a few weeks yet but been twingy today, i remember this from b4, from about now by body keeps playing tricks on me and for ages i think it is going to happen any time now then i go over! :dohh:

Done tea early tonight, vegi bake and it was yum, did a fish cake with it, dh did the 'manly thing' and bought me back some shopping, and i think he felt fishcakes were good! 
Going to shower the children, (i love it in the evening when they are all clean and in their jim jams, they are all yummy like that!!)
Then i think its early night for me, shower also as i decided i prob can't get out of the bath any more so best i don't try and just get stuck! (I have a job getting in and out of bed let alone the bath!)

Hope everyone is good, Hugs to those who need them, genies girl:hugs:, mrsjo8:hugs:, waves to everyone else:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:, back soon xxxxx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

baby think pink - My DH thought it would be funny to start humming the casualty theme as we walked round the hospital tour the other day. What he doesnt realise is that because he has such god awful hearing (ear problems when he was younger) he is actually a lot louder than he realises and it can get us in a fair bit of trouble sometimes when he feels the need to take the mickey out of some one in public! Which he does frequently. Latest one being (and i hope this doesnt paint him in a bad light because he really isnt a bad person) we had a guy sitting behind us in hospital cafe who had something wrong with his voice box and had to push against his throat to speak, and he was sniggering. I could have died!!!!!! Is this normal for a man or have i just got a bad'un?
I actually think letting him take his DS or PSP to the hospital will be a good idea! Like a kid who needs distracting!


----------



## BLONDIE35

Hi there. Does anyone else feel really agitated and restless? I'm also feeling sick and no patience at all? I didn't feel like this at all in my last pregnancy!!!


----------



## MamaBird

Laura617 said:


> I had quite the laugh at myself today and just thought I would share. I keep telling everyone that I haven't been nesting and don't feel like I have gotten anywhere near that point.
> Well our vacuum broke down and its been driving me mad that I have little bits of things in my carpet until I can get it replaced, which I know wont be long as most likely going to pick one up this weekend. I had the bright idea today of running the clingy cat brush over a grubby looking patch of carpet to see if it would pick anything up, well it did. I spent 3 hours on my hands and knees running this silly brush over the carpet in strips.
> Hubby came home and looked really pleased as he thought I had somehow managed to fix the vacuum at which point I had to confese to spending all day brushing our carpet lol.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
priceless Laura!!! :thumbup:

xo


----------



## limpetsmum

> Limpets I had a dream about you last night... all very bizarre, you just couldn't stop helping people in the street including me.. I was hungary and lost???? ps your nursery was supurb in a little English cottage very quaint.... think I've been looking at too many of your garden photos

 Ooooh sounds lovely - when can i move in? lol. The helping people does sound like me! I heard an announcement as i was getting dressed after aqua natal asking for a first aider to reception - i had to stop myself running to offfer my services :dohh:.

Your DH comment made me lol - brilliant! At least he's had a bit of a practice run now :haha:. Breathing through it is what they teach you in hypnobirthing - imagine with each contraction you are breathing your baby down & out :thumbup:.

Awww MrsJ08 - try not to stress hun, i went through a similar patch & it did pass so hopefully it will for you too! Keep on with the Moxibustion and ball bouncing - you never know & it's only been a few days :hugs:



> Mine is a nightmare, really one big kid, he mucks about and i 'disown' him in public places when he acts up!
> The hospital he is going to play up but the midwife's have seen it all b4, and i don't feel responsible for him any more!!

 Mine will just try to kill anyone who tries to come near me let alone examine me :dohh: he's already told the midwife no internals :shrug: whatever!!!!

Well i had a fab time at aquanatal, i think the midwife was trying to send us all into labour as it was a very bouncy & strenuous workout today (even she had to stop & get her breath & she hadn't got the force of the water to contend with). I ammended my earlier post as i have now got my wheeleasy to fit :happydance: i have a feeling it's what we'll take on our holiday to save taking up the complete boot with the pram :thumbup:

Just waiting for DH to call so i can walk out to meet him & take him to try some work shoes i spotted for him - he's a nightmare to buy for!


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks MrsN, Babythinkpink & Limpets :hugs:

Emzdreamgirl - sounds exactly like the sort of thing my DH would do. Last time he was in hospital himself he told me the guy opposite was "a complete Spaz" in a really loud voice. I could have strangled him. I'm sure half the time he does it to get a rise out of me. 

I'm still feeling fed up. I'm hungry but I've been really rubbish re:food shopping lately and the only thing I have in abundance is eggs. I even think I've run out of bread but I can't be bothered to go to the supermarket. DH isn't feeling too good so doesn't want anything himself which always makes life more difficult. I haven't been eating very healthily at all the last couple of weeks and I feel quite guilty about it. DH would probably drive me to the supermarket but I honestly don't think I have the energy, I'd rather not eat or just have a boring Omlette. 

I've got "Active Birth" Class tomorrow :rofl: I've got about as much energy as a slug so I'm not quite sure how I am going to manage. DH is coming with me so at least I will have some support. 

I suspect I might be feeling a bit down because I've got my scan next week - DH has missed the last two as he's been in hospital. Earlier on today he said he was in some pain and not feeling too good, so I'm bracing myself for the possibility another hospital admission may be on the cards. It's really upsetting, it's not his fault and there is nothing he can do about it but I feel really angry - not with him but the situation. I really feel like we have had more than our fair share over the past two years but there seems to be no let up. I'm starting to think I better sort myself out with a Birth Contingency Plan as it will be just our luck he will end up in hospital and missing it! I just can't bare to think about it at the moment, it's too distressing :cry:


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Once again I have read about a dozen pages and now I can't remember anything.:dohh:

Thank you for the Full term well-wishes!!! So pleased that F&C and I have now made it to 37 weeks!! and as she's said...let the eviction process start!!! Well...maybe in a week or so for me. DH are meeting friends from out of town for dinner next Friday and I still have a bit of stuff to do around the house. But maybe I'll start things off slowly by drinking more RLT and eating pineapple! YUM!!!

Drazic: sorry to hear about the infection hun!

And you can all add me to the sleepless preggo club. UGH! I have such a hard time sleeping now!

Yay for HB kits arriving!!

Well that's all that I can remember. :dohh:

Have a good day ladies!~
Here is my 37 week bump! 
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/37Weeks.jpg

xo


----------



## elmaxie

ladykara said:


> Babythinkpink- My OH is a bit of a joker and im worried he will muck around.. im taking a big stick with me so i can beat him from a distance if this happends.. or i may just do it anyway, amuse myself..

My god this reminds me of when I was in labour with Nathan and had the epidural and was told to try and sleep while dilating and my OH fell asleep in the seat and started snoring so loudly and of course he was just out of arms reach and I couldnt shout at him loudly incase they thought I was in distress...I was trying to whip him with the bed sheet and everything until he woke up!! I might just get a big long stick too....just incase!:thumbup:

Well its been pouring with rain here. I still feel quite crappy but I did drag myself with OH to the shops to get a few cards for birthdays and house movings...but it was a slow walk round.

Awww I am so glad everything is goign well with Evan! I love that name! 
Congrats BabyK....cant wait to see some pictures of him! Sounds like there was no stopping him as he was ready to meet you!!:cloud9:
Gotta admit I was having a wee cry reading her post...its just so nice but yet so scarey that anyone of us could be next at meeting our little bubba!:cry:

I am meant to be putting the tea on while OH baths and puts Nathan to bed so cant stick about for long:haha:

Yay teeny at the HB pack arriving! I wouldnt be able to keep out of it...or are you meant to be in there checking things and doing stuff??:shrug:
What all comes in it?:blush:

Right I better go or Stuart will wonder what I have been up too...:dohh:

Later! Hoping mabe someone will be having signs of labour by the time I come back!

Oh and if there are any facebookers who are yet to be friendly I am always checking mine (I find it easier than BnB on my i-pod:blush:) so feel free to add me....Emma Clark, Edinburgh. Its me, hubby and wee Nathan...we all loook a bit stunned in the picture lol..

Right I better go....:wacko:

Emma.xx


----------



## elmaxie

Yes I shouldnt be here but mamabird posted her bump pic!:blush:

You are looking gorgeous! You really look like you have dropped!

:thumbup:

Right I am away this time....honest!

xxxx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

> Oh and if there are any facebookers who are yet to be friendly I am always checking mine (I find it easier than BnB on my i-pod:blush:) so feel free to add me....Emma Clark, Edinburgh. Its me, hubby and wee Nathan...we all loook a bit stunned in the picture lol.
> 
> Emma.xx

I sent you a fb friend request but didn't put who I was on here. I'm emma Astle. Add me add me! :happydance:


----------



## Blob

Wooo gorgeous bump pic :yipee:

I want to have signs of labour please :haha:


----------



## Dolly.

talking of facebook, I tried to join the september stars group a while ago but don't think I have been accepted yet?? I'm Hannah Allen on there, pic is my bump in a pink tshirt

edit: oh no scrap that, I've just checked and I am in the group :D


----------



## Asher

Helloooo!!

I was just chuckling thinking to myself how different we all sound now to how we did early on in our pregnancies. We were all talking about how we didn't feel like we could possibly have a baby in there, how weird it was, and now we're onto eviction time! I think the time is really flying! 

I am just posting quickly while I wait for the hairdresser to come, she should be here any minute. Have managed to get the boys bathed and in bed so they're out of the way and she can get on with it. 

Fab bump Mamabird!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girlies

Hope you are all ok!

Mama B, gorgeous pic... defo have dropped!!

Well after my extra crampy morning, I went into town on the bus to get my dad a birthday present and some nursing bras and started to get a really painful back... almost like a constant pressure in the bottom of my back. I was desperate for a wee by the time I got to town so went to the public toilets in the shopping centre and I'd lost lots of bloody mucus! I stayed shopping in town and met Matt from work and we did the big shop in Sainsbury's. I've been cramping and having lots of BH since and have lost more of my plug as the day has gone on. I know you can lose your plug ages before going into labour and I had lost a not bloody bit last week, but I hope this means that things aren't too far away!! Probably will be ages still knowing my luck lol 

Anyway, we've got curry tonight so the eviction process continues!!

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations BabyK'sMam!! x


----------



## Asher

Oh my word Emzy! You are surely the next September Star lady!! Sounds like things are hotting up for you!! Woo hoo! I am excited! Continue with the eviction process!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and I got 2 lovely nursing bras in Debenhams for £14 each which I didn't think was too bad. They had some on sale too but they didn't have my size xx


----------



## MamaBird

want2beamummy said:


> talking of facebook, I tried to join the september stars group a while ago but don't think I have been accepted yet?? I'm Hannah Allen on there, pic is my bump in a pink tshirt
> 
> edit: oh no scrap that, I've just checked and I am in the group :D

Oh good!! Phew! Got scared that I might have missed someone there! :hugs:

OOOOHHH Emzy!!! Sounds like things are on their way!!!! Sending you labour vibes!!!

xo


----------



## ladykara

OMG Emzy !!! Sept stars are really on a roll now !!!

I cant wait till i get to my "full term" date... its exciting hoping and looking for signs..

I have decided shopping is way to much like hard work now, i cant believe i just said the !!! I was late night shopping and felt like crap, major back pains, baby kicking really hard and came over faint and sick.. My son offered to carry all my bags and jacket while i sat on the floor like a idiot...He was a total star looking after me, Its times like that im glad i waited 12 years before i tried for another baby !!


----------



## elmaxie

Wooo Hooo!! 

Emzy sounds like your having labour signs to me! Wishing you luck with that curry tonight!:thumbup:
I have added you and Kara on FB....I looove FB:happydance::blush::happydance:

Blob I am wishing you lots of labour signs...have you got all your kit yet?:shrug:

Am just popping by on my way to the kitchen for something for pudding I am in a starving mood tonight. Like I cant be satisfied with anything:nope:

Emma.xx


----------



## babythinkpink

emzdreamgirl said:


> baby think pink - My DH thought it would be funny to start humming the casualty theme as we walked round the hospital tour the other day. What he doesnt realise is that because he has such god awful hearing (ear problems when he was younger) he is actually a lot louder than he realises and it can get us in a fair bit of trouble sometimes when he feels the need to take the mickey out of some one in public! Which he does frequently. Latest one being (and i hope this doesnt paint him in a bad light because he really isnt a bad person) we had a guy sitting behind us in hospital cafe who had something wrong with his voice box and had to push against his throat to speak, and he was sniggering. I could have died!!!!!! Is this normal for a man or have i just got a bad'un?
> I actually think letting him take his DS or PSP to the hospital will be a good idea! Like a kid who needs distracting!

I think mine has some form of tourettes, he shouts out in public, like your dh usually at some poor unfortunate! (hard to explain but he does it in a crowd)
He does a snigger under his breath too, and makes funny noises, and he does it all then looks round as if its not him, he gets away with it too, no one imagines a grown man will behave like that!
He sounds like a right nutter, and tbh he is! 
Part of the attraction to him was that he is a complete kid and the children love him to bits!! He see's more eye to eye with my 10 yr old with adhd than anyone else i know!:dohh:


----------



## becs0375

Evening ladies!!

Just caught up on everything but my brain is fried from lack of sleep!!! I have had a dull back ache all afternoon with tightenings around my bump, quite painful! Just had a bath and some paracetamol to see if it would ease, its helped a little but the ace is still there! Bump feels very tight and like its gonna pop any second!! My back hurts all in my bum and lower back with some shooting pains up my sides!! I had a curry tonight for tea and am gonna have a bounce on my ball! I am feeling so fed uo tonight, I really wanna get comfy in bed but I so know I wont! Tried every position possible but nothing works!

Seems we are all getting fed up now and lack of sleep is really taking its toll!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Emzdreamgirl - sounds like you are having labour signs to me - how exciting :happydance:

Even though I'm feeling a little bit negative about it, DH wants to pursue the Moxibustion so we have just had another go. I think that DH just enjoys burning my little toes!


----------



## Asher

Elmaxie I love FB too! Too much I think! I am constantly checking it!

I am sat here looking REALLY attractive with foils in my hair. All need washing off at 9.25pm. Cut and coloured for 20 quid! Yippee! So baby can come after tonight once my hair is sorted hee hee!

MrsJ08 I keep thinking about your moxibustion. Something about it just tickles me. I hope it does something for you this time!! x


----------



## Choc1985

Hi ladies I so want this baby to come I'm fed up now

Got really bad backache asked oh to give it a rub he sed no so I told him to get out my site to which he gone upstairs lol 

How Do I join the September stars facebook group???


----------



## Asher

Argh Choc! Men! Mine would look at me like I'd gone mad if I asked him to rub my back too. Grrr. Hugs. x


----------



## MamaBird

Choc you have to request to join and then I will add you!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

MrsJ08 said:


> Emzdreamgirl - sounds like you are having labour signs to me - how exciting :happydance:
> 
> Even though I'm feeling a little bit negative about it, DH wants to pursue the Moxibustion so we have just had another go. I think that DH just enjoys burning my little toes!

I wish i was. Its emzywemzy with the labour pains...god i wish it was me!! lol


----------



## genies girl

right im feeling no better but am less of a stropy cow now! 

bargain hair Asher!

Choc- sorry your having a rough time

Emzy- sounds promising?? fingers criossed for you love

Elmaxie- i love facebook too i shall add you if thats okay?

If anyone else wants to add me even if its just to be nosey as i have more pics there my name is Lynda Goddard and pic is me in black and white stripy top taken a few weeks ago x


----------



## genies girl

mamabird love your new avatar pic x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Emzy that sounds like your show!!!! Whooo hooo!! I reckon you will have your LO by the end of this week!! xx


----------



## Kaz1977

Wow another baby already! I've still got AGES to go. Think this LO will stick it out to the bitter end. I will try eviction though from 37w.

Am getting really tired and grumpy now. Would love to finish work now but can't afford to - still 2 weeks to survive.

Anyone else constantly feel that their stomach is about to burst? By the time it gets to the evening I cannot get comfortable at all. This is not much fun :sad1:


----------



## Jellycat

Asher you've reminded me to book my hair appointment and book a pedicure... one off pampering before baby arrives.... possibly considering bikini wax but never had one before ouchie ouch puts me off

Choc hope OH apologises LOL not rub your back..... my DH moaned that he's getting disturbed sleep because im getting up during the night to go to the loo... Ive told him this is nothing wait until the baby arrives

Emzey, signs all sound promising, keep us posted xx

LadyKara, hope your rested at home now, it can panic you when you feel ill when out shopping

babythinkpink I was going to have my first bath tonight when DH is out... i've decided to wait until tomorrow as Im scared of getting stuck now

Mrs J what is an active Birth Class? I haven't heard of these before

Mamabird I agree with Elmaxie definatly think you've dropped, loving the picture of your bump cast too

Well im shattered and so glad its Friday tomorrow, Im dreading the last few days at work as everyone seems to want a piece of me at the moment

Night night sweet baby dreams xx


----------



## Asher

Nighty night Jellycat have a good kip! Try at least!

Hair all done, no roots now, bit of a chop! I like!

Hmmm I have thought about bikini wax too, but think I am going to have to resort to mirror and razor!! Eeeek!


----------



## Blob

Emzy OMG thats so exiting!! :wohoo: Argh send me some labour dust please too :haha: Maybe not today but for the weekend?? :hugs: Hope your LO arrives soon!!

I didnt lose my plug until i was in labour so i would be freaking out :haha:


----------



## jessmckeiver

Hiya Ladies, i dont normally post in here, even though i should (i read and run - slap me now) 
Hope your all well anyway :)
Anyone want to link me to September stars facebook group? I didn't even know they had one and cant find it searching (must be blind) 
Thanks :flower: xxx


----------



## Choc1985

Thanks iv requested to join on facebook 

Hope ur all havin good evenings iv got comfy for the 1st time in about 2 weeks on the sofa I'm debating weather I should just sleep here tonite or go up to bed scared I won't get comfy in bed though lol xx


----------



## MamaBird

Just confirmed you Choc!


----------



## becs0375

Choc, I am the same tonight!! Seems my bath has relaxed me!!

Think I am gonna go to bed, Ian is going to give me a massage!! Strangly I am not that tired now!!


----------



## jessmckeiver

blah


----------



## MamaBird

jessmckeiver said:


> Hiya Ladies, i dont normally post in here, even though i should (i read and run - slap me now)
> Hope your all well anyway :)
> Anyone want to link me to September stars facebook group? I didn't even know they had one and cant find it searching (must be blind)
> Thanks :flower: xxx

Hi there!

Not sure linking would work since Facebook profiles are Private, I think you might just get a message saying page is unavailable. But if you tell me your name I will add you as a friend and invite you! :flower:


----------



## Choc1985

MamaBird said:


> Just confirmed you Choc!

Thanks gonna have a quick look xx


----------



## jessmckeiver

MamaBird said:


> jessmckeiver said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Ladies, i dont normally post in here, even though i should (i read and run - slap me now)
> Hope your all well anyway :)
> Anyone want to link me to September stars facebook group? I didn't even know they had one and cant find it searching (must be blind)
> Thanks :flower: xxx
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> Not sure linking would work since Facebook profiles are Private, I think you might just get a message saying page is unavailable. But if you tell me your name I will add you as a friend and invite you! :flower:Click to expand...

Sorry about post above :blush:
Its Jessica Mckeiver :) taa :flower: x


----------



## MamaBird

jessmckeiver said:


> MamaBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessmckeiver said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Ladies, i dont normally post in here, even though i should (i read and run - slap me now)
> Hope your all well anyway :)
> Anyone want to link me to September stars facebook group? I didn't even know they had one and cant find it searching (must be blind)
> Thanks :flower: xxx
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> Not sure linking would work since Facebook profiles are Private, I think you might just get a message saying page is unavailable. But if you tell me your name I will add you as a friend and invite you! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about post above :blush:
> Its Jessica Mckeiver :) taa :flower: xClick to expand...

Think I found you before reading this post Jess!? :thumbup:


----------



## limpetsmum

Ooooh Emzy - you go girl! All sounding very good to me :thumbup: 
Oooooh Becs - you too! Must remember to come on & check in the morning!
I'm just waiting for DH to come upstairs before i pounce on him :blush: :haha:, not really for eviction but i sure sleep better with those happy hormones buzzing around :thumbup: Although we wouldn't be upset with Tufty arriving tomorrow as DH was born on friday 13th too :thumbup: the 13th has always been a good date for us........hhhmmmmmmm :haha:



> Am just popping by on my way to the kitchen for something for pudding I am in a starving mood tonight. Like I cant be satisfied with anything

 I've just had a roast pork dinner & it felt like a starter - soo hungry too! Just think if we all lived closer we'd be meeting for midnight munchies & moans at this rate lol. For some strange reason i'm also craving sparkling wine & champagne again :shrug:



> I think mine has some form of tourettes, he shouts out in public, like your dh usually at some poor unfortunate! (hard to explain but he does it in a crowd)

 Mine has car tourettes! Only with the window down :blush: i've told him he needs to calm it when bubba arrives :growlmad:

Aww choc - what a meanie, take his ps3 off him hun - or at least get the fuse outta the plug - that'll throw him for a while. I have to admit for all his faults DH is an angel to me :cloud9:

Genies i looked on facebook but can't see you hun! Try me, i'm Angela Turner-Madgwick (can only be one with that name surely! but i'm with my 2 flower girls on my wedding day :thumbup:) Are we meant to get reminders on our wall when anyone posts on there? Cos i don't :cry:

Right - i'm off to hunt that husband of mine down, night night all :waves:


----------



## MamaBird

> Are we meant to get reminders on our wall when anyone posts on there? Cos i don't :cry:

Isn't that weird!?? I don't even get reminders and I'm the admin!? The only time I get a reminder is when someone comments on something I have posted. I wonder if we can change that? If not I guess we'll have to remember to check our group! :hugs:

xo


----------



## limpetsmum

Thanks hun - thought it was just me. Easy to check on pc - not so easy on my phone, will have to get into a habbit :winkwink:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Evening ladies!

I've read through all the posts but I'm so tired I can barely think what needs responding to!

MrsJ :hugs: Everything will work out I'm sure!
Happy 37 weeks mambird and fishy!
Emzy: woooooooooo!! Sounds like something is happening! I think you may be in proper labour by tomorrow lunchtime!!! And thanks for advice about today!
Becs :hugs: bless Ian, he seems like a good'un always massaging you and helping! I too am dreading bedtime!

Struggling to remember anything else sorry!

I had my physio appointment today... well it was interesting to say the least! I do have SPD, my left leg is slightly shorter than my right (?!) so have to wear heel lifter things, the right hand side of my front pubic bone joint thing was displaced so she realigned that, then she found that the middle section of the joint in the back of my pelvis had twisted and started moving forward, which was also twisting my bottom few vertabrae of my spine! So that has been put back in place... didn't hurt just felt very strange! I have to say I'm fairly relieved that there was something wrong and that I'm not just a wimp, and I'm very hopeful that when this tenderness has died down I won't be in so much pain anymore!! I have a support belt to wear and exercises to do daily, I also have to put an ice pack on my pubic bone joint 3 times a day!

Right must sleep... not looking forward to it, I hate being so uncomfortable! Night all x


----------



## MamaBird

Hope you feel better in the morning Louise!

xo


----------



## elmaxie

Hey ladies!

Just a quick post as I can't sleep.

I have added you Genies...gosh you look lovely and you have a gorgeous bump going on too!
While on FB I noticed Drazic is having to stay in hospital over night because of her BP (am sure it's Drazic as sometimes I get confussed by FB and BnB names :blush: but simbas mummy!) so big hugs to you and hope thing get sorted out!

Right am gonna try to build my pillow construction to see if I can get comfy. OH gave my lower back and bottom a good massage and found knots in my bum cheeks and strangly enough my hips feel a bit better!

Night for now!

Emma.xx


----------



## ladykara

genies girl said:


> right im feeling no better but am less of a stropy cow now!
> 
> bargain hair Asher!
> 
> Choc- sorry your having a rough time
> 
> Emzy- sounds promising?? fingers criossed for you love
> 
> Elmaxie- i love facebook too i shall add you if thats okay?
> 
> If anyone else wants to add me even if its just to be nosey as i have more pics there my name is Lynda Goddard and pic is me in black and white stripy top taken a few weeks ago x

I cant find you on fb either...


----------



## BLONDIE35

Hi there. Can I ask what the group on facebook is called please? I've been trying to find it and can't. Thanks


----------



## ladykara

BLONDIE35 said:


> Hi there. Can I ask what the group on facebook is called please? I've been trying to find it and can't. Thanks

september stars 2010, under groups xx


----------



## limpetsmum

I think were just called September stars on facebook, we may even have our logo on there - hope you find us x

I've just had peanut butter crumpets again :blush: with a lovely cuppa tea mmmmm

Hope you get comfy Emma :hugs:

night all, again lol


----------



## Zo23

Hi everybody, I would like to announce the birth of my son Wyatt Robert! Born at 5:37 this morning...5 pounds 15 ounces and 19 inches. He is 4 weeks early and doing great! Pictures to come...


----------



## SRTBaby

ladykara said:


> BLONDIE35 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there. Can I ask what the group on facebook is called please? I've been trying to find it and can't. Thanks
> 
> september stars 2010, under groups xxClick to expand...

This is what came up when i Typed September stars 2010

Sorry
_The link you are trying to visit has been reported as abusive by Facebook users.To learn more about staying safe on the internet, visit our Security Page. You can also check out the malware and phishing Wikipedia articles._


----------



## Sarahkka

Huge congrats, Zo23!

And to BabyK'sMam!

No exciting news from me on that front. Lots of BHs and mammoth squirmings and wigglings, but no sign that labour is imminent. That would be pretty early for me, anyway, so I'm good for Baby to stay put for up to six weeks. Anything longer than that is just shocking bad manners and he better not try it!! :growlmad:

I really need to clean my house for guests coming tomorrow and I really really really don't want to get up off my chair. Add me to the grumpy preggo club!

Louise - your physio appointment sounded kind of shocking! Not very nice imagery - all those twisted bits! :( But at least she knows her stuff and you're feeling better, eh?

Happy full term, F&C and Mamabird!

:hugs: to all those achey, tired mamas.

Prenatal appointment for me tomorrow.

G'night! :)


----------



## MamaBird

SRTBaby said:


> ladykara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLONDIE35 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there. Can I ask what the group on facebook is called please? I've been trying to find it and can't. Thanks
> 
> september stars 2010, under groups xxClick to expand...
> 
> This is what came up when i Typed September stars 2010
> 
> Sorry
> _The link you are trying to visit has been reported as abusive by Facebook users.To learn more about staying safe on the internet, visit our Security Page. You can also check out the malware and phishing Wikipedia articles._Click to expand...

Hi there!

Sorry you are having trouble finding it! Anyone who wants to join can add me as a friend and then I will invite you to the group. It's Brigitte Sauve and it's the same profile pic as my avatar on here. :hugs:

Genies girl I tried to add you, I think you have to confirm me now. I added a few other ladies as well.

xo


----------



## elmaxie

Woo hoo!

Another star is born! Congrats Zo23 on your little man, so glad all is well!

Well I am hoping I am getting pains today lol...I was woken at 05:30am by a really sore pain in my lower back like OH had just smacked me with something solid and hard (not that he does this I must point out lol) but it passed after about 20-30 seconds and since then I have had a stitch type pain in my left side which comes and goes every so often. I still feel really pants today too but really hoping it's something....which I doubt as with Nathan I just knew I was in labour!
But I have a squirmy little girl in there thismorning again and have eben heard some pops/cracks coming from my tummy...eurgh! I have read other ladies post about this but never had it happen. When Nathan was born he was a clicky baby mainly in his shoulders.

Right am away back to try and sleep as although I did get some good sleep I just feel pants....but waking up to another baby star is fantastic news! So is that the boys out numbering the girls now??

Emma.xx


----------



## Asher

Congrats Zo23 on the arrival of Wyatt! Well done you! xx


----------



## Blob

Huge congratulations Zo23 :wohoo: Another star!!!! :cloud9:

Was it Emzy who was looking pretty likely for labour next :lol: You know i checked my phone this morning just incase you had :rofl:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Congrats zo23! Another star! 


Does anyone else seem to have this at the moment? I keep feeling like my heart is pounding really fast and then I feel like I can't catch my breathe. baby isn't that high so itst cos of where she is sitting. Possibly anxiety more than anything, about the birth...after the hospital tour I have been thinking about it non stop :(


----------



## Blob

Dont worry its really common its not anxiety its heart palpatations (sp? also i think thats what its called) I get them a bit but more last time :hugs:


----------



## genies girl

kaz1977-i feel for you still having to work hope it goes quick, i would have had to if it wasnt for the summer holidays!
Limpets- Ill go search for you now on facebook
Louise- hopefully the physio has sortred you out now, i have great faith in physios !
Elmaxie- pillow construction he he our bed just looks silly, its up in blocks because it was too low for me to get out of dh side is normal then ive got two head pillows a pillow either side of bump and a v pillow and cushion!
Z023- Congratulations hope your both doing well x

I was thinking how cool it would be if we can keep the facebook group going during all our little ones development milestones through to first day of school? Bit like a early years baby blog,? be lovely to see how they all get on?


----------



## Asher

genies girl said:


> I was thinking how cool it would be if we can keep the facebook group going during all our little ones development milestones through to first day of school? Bit like a early years baby blog,? be lovely to see how they all get on?

Definitely! I have only just remembered to go and look at the Sept Stars group but am going to plan to try and go on more often, I am a true FB addict!

And your pillow situation made me laugh! It's such hard work turning over in the night with a whole pillow support network in place!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Another September Star is born...congratulations zo23.
Emzy are you in labour yet?? My MW told me it would be a good start if I lost my plug as I really want him at home. So exciting! x
Louise, glad the physio went well. It seems that maybe lots of us may have one leg shorter and just don't realise! 

I think I am going to lay on the sofa for a nap now. The weather said to expect heavy showers so I won't be doing too much outside activity today so I might as well take advantage of having the house to myself!

I'll be back later to check up on you peeps and see if any more of these september babies want to make an appearance early. I want mine NOW!!! lol xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Zo23!

:hi: jessmckeiver!

Just a quickie as off to my last antenatal class!


----------



## Daisybell

morning just a quick hello,

Louise im pleased you finally got your physio appointment, hopefully you should feel much better soon :hugs:



Zo23 said:


> Hi everybody, I would like to announce the birth of my son Wyatt Robert! Born at 5:37 this morning...5 pounds 15 ounces and 19 inches. He is 4 weeks early and doing great! Pictures to come...

Congratulations hunni :flower: xxxx

wow 6babys here already, :happydance:

i'm off to my physio appointment in abit on friday the 13th and it is totally bucketing down outside gr8!!! :dohh:

hope everyone one had a better nights sleep :thumbup:
will catch up laterz xxx:hugs: xxx


----------



## Blob

I'm so exited to hear if Emzy is :haha:


----------



## shorman

Wow 6 babies born can't believe it lol, I'm
full term today ladies  who are we betting on going next? Xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

WOw another baby! Yay!! Congratulations Zo23 I'm so glad things are going well and you can cuddle your little man!

Limpets you make me giggle with the peanut butter crumpets at all times of the day!!

Well, thank you Miss Physio lady for messing me up completely!! I'm sure it's all the pulling and tugging yesterday that made me so sore through the night, but oh my goodness I barely slept a wink last night for the soreness!! I really hope it eases off today so I can sleep tonight! I couldn't sleep on either side for more than a few minutes before my hips and back were killing me :( 

This baby needs to start making an appearance soon before I fall to pieces!


----------



## Asher

Happy Full Term Shorman! Ouch Louise, doesn't sound good! I was awake half the night too with my hips and back. Sooooo uncomfortable!

No word from Emzy yet this morning? x


----------



## Blob

:rofl: I feel the need to text her :haha:

Louise thats rubbish :nope:
Shorman :wohoo:


----------



## Asher

Ha ha Blob!! We are all getting impatient here!! Text away!

No more signs from your good self?


----------



## opticalillus5

Congrats Zo23 & Babyksmam! :happydance: 

I'm full term on DDs birthday (as I had her at bang on 37 weeks with the same due date). So I REALLY don't want to go into labour then! I have a bouncy castle coming, and egg mayo sarnies to make! lol. That said, I might have a bounce on the castle just before it goes at 6pm.. that wouldn't be too bad. 

All of you ladies talking about DTD.. I can't even begin to imagine it, even though I'd like to meet baby early. 

Well, I did put the nursery furniture up. and today my hands are KILLING me because of using the screwdriver so much! That'll teach me for being impatient! 
But now all baby's things can go in drawers once they are washed and ironed :happydance:

I slept quite well last night... We had a great time at the restaurant for MIL's bday. I'm still shattered now though - I'm starting to think that even if I slept all day it wouldn't make any difference whatsoever. 

It's chucking it down here too. That means that I have to go down to the stables and put fresh straw down for horsey. When it doesn't rain, horsey goes outside so I don't have the stable to clean out. Bugger. Becs.. you always have loads of energy, how far away from yorkshire are you? You could take murphy to the stables while you muck out :winkwink: OR babythinkpink... you have lots of kids... maybe they'd do it for some pocket money? My DD is not even 5 yet, and already she's become wise to helping me at the horse. I ask her to fill haynets (to keep her occupied while I do other bits) and she puts the hay on the stable floor and goes to play on the trampoline in the yard. When I asked her why she'd done that, she replied with 'May can still eat it off the floor, it's not mucky cos you've just cleaned it'. Good point.


----------



## lilia

6 Stars here! Wow! I've got a feeling about emzy i wonder if our 7th Star is on her way as we speak?! So exciting i can't wait for all the Birth stories! AOB has put little Lenis birth story up, with pics hes a little cutie!! 
Has anyone NOT had any BHs? I don't think i have? Or is it possible to not know i'm having them?! I don't know haha! 
Well hope everyone is good today despite this awful rain :( xxx


----------



## Asher

Optical I like your DD's style!! I could send my boys over? I could get them there in a couple of hours I reckon! Archie would probably be so OCD he wouldn't go near anything mucky, and Jack would make more mess than cleaning up, but the enthusiasm would be there ha ha!!!

Lilia I'm pretty sure I had none or very few BHs when I was pregnant with Archie. I didn't know what they were when I started getting them when preggers with Jack. This time round they've been there for ages and ages. Maybe you get them more when your uterus has laboured before and knows what it's gearing up for, if you know what I mean? I don't like them anyway, they're uncomfortable!!


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!!

I slept pretty well last night, managed 2 hours at a time between wee trips!! Slept till 8.30am, I feel so much better for it!! Think I was relaxed after a bath and massage! I did also take some paracetamol!! Done all my housework this morning, weather looks a bit naff, so not sure what we are up to today!! Probably take Murphy out somewhere! Booked some refloxology for next week!!

Louise so glad your physio went well, hopefully tonight you will have a better nights sleep xx

Zo23, congrats on your arrival!!!! Crickey the stars are coming thinck and fast now!!


----------



## mixedmama

lilia - I don't think I've had BHs! Like you, I keep thinking that I may have had them but just didn't realise haha.

Wow 6 stars here already :) time is flying! xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Morning all,

I had a wonderful nights sleep last night :winkwink: lol. I was woken by a weird dream this morning (i dreamt i woke up to a tightening across my tummy, i did my hypnobreathing & decided to wait for it to pass before getting up but then i felt a gush & thought s**t my waters have broken. However when i threw back the covers there was my baby! I went into complete shock, called DH to congratulate him, then asked him who else i should call lol, wrapped the baby in a towel, cursed myself for having another load of washing to do ie the bed sheets :haha: & called an ambulance). I was almost afraid to sit up in reality :haha:



> Hi everybody, I would like to announce the birth of my son Wyatt Robert! Born at 5:37 this morning...5 pounds 15 ounces and 19 inches. He is 4 weeks early and doing great! Pictures to come...

 :happydance: Congratulations hun - glad you & Wyatt are doing well - look forward to pictures :hugs:

Emz - i've been having this for a couple of weeks now, are you anaemic? As it can be a side effect of anaemia. I asked my midwife about it but she told me to see my gp if i was worried :dohh: (considering i have a heart flutter & my brother died age 20 from an undiagnosed heart condition AND Tufty has been monitored closely forheart defects you think SOMEONE would be concerned!). I just take slow deep breaths & remain calm until it passes :thumbup:

Louise - glad i bring a smile to your face! I was just soooo hungry last night. Sadly i have eaten 2 packs of 6 crumpets in 2 days so i need to go buy more now! (glad co-op has them on offer at the moment).

My parents are passing through the midlands today so they are dropping in for a cuppa & to see me :happydance: will be good to see them as i didn't think i'd see them now until i was in labour/had Tufty.

Any news from Emzy - or are our eggs in the wrong basket? C'mon little stars :happydance:


----------



## lilia

AArghh i'm getting so frustrated! Blankets! What on earth do i need?! I've bought a set with a duvet, bumper etc. but now i have no idea on what blankets or sheets i need? Any ideas? Every website seems to have different ideas and all these words are confusing me! Cellular, flatsheet blah blah!! ha so stressful (or maybe i'm just a bit thick :blush:) Couls somebody help me please?!! xxx


----------



## becs0375

Flatsheets are the ones you have to tuck in, they are rectangle in shape, fitted sheets are the ones with elastic that just slip over! Cellular blankets are those holey type blanket things, then you get fleeces, have you thought about buying a swaddle blanket?? I have bought a couple and then some grobags when she gets a bit bigger!


----------



## limpetsmum

I have fitted sheets for tucking under the mattresses on my crib & moses basket, cotton flat sheets to put over little one & i have a few swaddling blankets to try too (heard they stop little one from startling themselves awake with their natural reflexes). I have a few heavier blankets (fleece & cotton) but these are mainly intended for use in the pram, i don't have any cellular blankets - i don't like how rough they feel after a while :nope:


----------



## MrsJ08

Emzdreamgirl - sorry that's baby brain for you, getting my Emz muddled up! :rofl:

Has anyone heard from Emzy? I've just had a skim through the posts I'd missed (6pages!!!) and she hasn't posted that I can see.

Jellycat - Active Birth Class is run by our Natural Birth Unit and I think it's all about positions for natural birth, how to use the birthing ball, ropes etc and probably ways to cope with pain and breathing etc. I'll let you know when I get back this afternoon

Zo23 - Congratulations on the birth of Wyatt :happydance:

Lilia - I've been through this too it's a minefield. I bought Grobags in the end and I'm going to use a fitted sheet on the mattress, baby in a gro bag wearing vest and sleepsuit with Grobag over the top, this should be enough. If the temp is below 16degrees or baby feels cold I'm going to add a cellular blanket over the top of the Grobag. (Cellular just means a blanket with holes in) If you don't use a Grobag I think they say baby in vest & sleepsuit with a sheet and cellular blanket over the top, if temp goes below 16degrees add another blanket. I'm a first time Mum so not an expert but this is what my books say. Hope this helps x Oh and I've got a Merino Kids swaddle to use if the baby is too small for the Grobags when it's newborn.


----------



## limpetsmum

Oh i have a gro bag too, read somewhere these should ideally only be used from 6 months old :shrug:


----------



## MrsJ08

Limpets I think if you buy the "official" grobags they are fine as they have adjustable poppers under the arms to ensure a snug fit and that the baby can't slip down into them. I think the warning re:6months applies to the imitation ones that don't have the poppers which is why they aren't FSID apptoved. I checked the FSID website and it says yes to Gro-bags providing they fit snuggle at the neck and around the arms. x


----------



## limpetsmum

> ropes etc

 :haha: is that to strangle your other half or to pull the little one out :haha:


----------



## jessmckeiver

SRTBaby said:


> ladykara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLONDIE35 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there. Can I ask what the group on facebook is called please? I've been trying to find it and can't. Thanks
> 
> september stars 2010, under groups xxClick to expand...
> 
> This is what came up when i Typed September stars 2010
> 
> Sorry
> _The link you are trying to visit has been reported as abusive by Facebook users.To learn more about staying safe on the internet, visit our Security Page. You can also check out the malware and phishing Wikipedia articles._Click to expand...

I dont know if this will work but will give it a go.. this is September Stars link :flower:
https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=112426935470138&ref=ts xx


----------



## lilia

My gosh it is so confusing! I have a gro-bag but it is 2.5 tog which i think might be a bit much at the moment so i think i need to get a 1 tog one? I will get some cellular blankets, flat sheets (?) and fitted sheets should this be ok? Well that sounds about right for a cot i think , would it be similar for the moses basket and does the moses basket stuff need to be bought seperatley in different sizes? Thankyou for everyones help! xxx


----------



## jessmckeiver

Fish&Chips said:


> Congrats Zo23!
> 
> :hi: jessmckeiver!
> 
> Just a quickie as off to my last antenatal class!


Hi Fish&Chips :) Im guilty of reading and running so will try keep myself posted in here as its not long until bubs arrival. :happydance:

I cant believe how many babies are here already! 

_Congrats to you ladies with there babies already here and Good Luck to the rest of you, hopefully not much longer now. Im so jelous, i want my baby here now to cuddle _

xxx


----------



## Asher

The whole sheet/blanket/grobag thing is so confusing!! I've got a swaddle blanket thingy this time to try, as I ended up swaddling last time. My thinking is that if I need to, I will pop a cellular blanket over the top of that. I do plan to get a new grobag but am going to wait and see what flavour baby is and then get the appropriate colour and tog for the winter months! I have loads of grobags which are all blue, so maybe I'll already have just the one I need! 

Hi Jess! Good to see you!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Lilia I'm with you on the confusion! I have had loads of blankets of various sizes knitted and crotcheted (?!) for me but I think these are mainly for car seat/pram etc.. I have a set for the cot, using fitted sheets over the mattress, flat sheet and fleece blanket/cellular blanket over the baby, there is a quilt in with it but I'm just using that for show until she's a bit bigger...

You can get fitted sheets, flat sheets and cellular blankets especially for moses baskets, I have some of each, again my main confusion is what blankets to put over the top of the baby, in this case I think I might use a flat sheet with either a small fleece blanket or cellular blanket over the top. I wish they told you exactly how to do it, this is the thing that has me most worried if I'm honest which is probably really silly as I'm sure it will all come naturally once she is here!


----------



## Asher

With both the boys I was constantly checking if they were too warm or not warm enough! I think I will be just the same with this one!


----------



## limpetsmum

> Limpets I think if you buy the "official" grobags they are fine as they have adjustable poppers under the arms to ensure a snug fit and that the baby can't slip down into them. I think the warning re:6months applies to the imitation ones that don't have the poppers which is why they aren't FSID apptoved. I checked the FSID website and it says yes to Gro-bags providing they fit snuggle at the neck and around the arms. x

 Oooh i didn't know that - thanks hun! I prefer the grow bags :thumbup:. 
It is a worrying thing isn't it :wacko:

Re moses basket sizes - i have blankets for my swinging crib which fit both so i can use either on both :thumbup:

Woohoo my cot mobile has just arrived - off to fit it :happydance:


----------



## new mrs G

Hi ladies. Hope you dont mind me butting in after all this time. I do keep watch of this thread as im always curious to see how you all are and if any babies have come! I'm 35 weeks now and had a rubbish nights sleep. I was going toilet every 10mins or so through the night. Is anyone else the same? I can feel baby pressing against my bladder real bad and its mostly at night! 
with the sleeping situation, I find it confusing too! Theres so much choice, i guess we just have to do what we thinks best :) suppose it depends on room temp too, and our room is generally pretty cool, so we might practice beforehand trying to maintain a good temp.
Ive just requested to join Sep Stars on facebook, so just so you know, im Dani and I'm due Sep 18th :)
xxx

p.s. which 2 most recent babies have been born that i have missed?


----------



## Blob

:lol:

With blankets i will just go with the flow... if baby likes to be swaddled then i will do that. If not then i will use a gro bag, my house is so so hot that baby will either only live in a vest or just sleepsuit. Once your :baby: is here you wont stress about it as its just common sense.


----------



## Blob

I want another star born please...one of the full term ones :lol:


----------



## Asher

It could be you from tomorrow..... at home?.....


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Yea that would be AMAZING!! But i just have this feeling that baby isnt ready yet? All the pains etc i was feeling have gone and i feel normal :lol:


----------



## limpetsmum

> It could be you from tomorrow..... at home?.....

 Yeah c'mon blob :haha:

I'm debating a thermometer for the room so i can keep an eye on the temp, i like it hot but DH could happily live in an igloo! He tends to win as i can't be doing with his grumps in the mornings :growlmad:

Just packed Tufty's clothes into his/her hospital bag & put the mobile on the crib - it looks so empy & made me feel sad so i put a Dumbo plush i bought months ago in there so i don't have to look at a totally empy crib, how silly huh!


----------



## Blob

I just went with the flow, you know if baby is too hot? The temps they say are silly as my DD would freeze. Our house is always 26c and they say that my baby should then have no covers and its too hot etc etc... but Tabs was freezing like that and she slept in a sleepsuit and her sleeping bag? It really just like you and your husband depends on the person not the 'norm'


----------



## MrsJ08

limpetsmum said:


> ropes etc
> 
> :haha: is that to strangle your other half or to pull the little one out :haha:Click to expand...

well he's being quite well behaved at the moment, but I'll have to wait and see whether he takes the class seriously :rofl:

On the Grobag front - I've just been checking and it says not to use until the baby is 4kg 8lb8oz so I guess it will probably be the Swaddling for a couple of weeks as I keep being told my baby is average. Temp wise it says a 2.5tog is for 10-20 degrees and a 1 tog is for 21-23 degrees. I can't see it reaching over 20 degrees at night come the end of Sept so the two I have bought are 2.5tog. If it was around 20degrees, I'd probably just put the baby in the Grobag in a vest rather than a sleepsuit too. 

I've found the Izziwotnot Cellular blankets to be the softest - I agree that a lot of them feel quite stiff. I bought some nice Pram fitted sheets and flat sheets in Matalan of all places. I don't have a Moses basket but it says Pram/Moses Basket on the packaging. My swinging crib sheets are from Mamas&Papas as I was warned the Mothercare ones had a tendency to shrink. 

Limpets - I bought a Grobag Egg Thermometer 2nd hand on Ebay for our room. I quite like the fact that it changes colour so you can see the temp at a glance. Blue is below 16 degrees, Yellow is normal and Red is over 20 degrees. It acts like a nightlight too. I think that between that and my Lumlilove nightlight I won't have to put a proper lamp on if the baby wakes in the night.


----------



## lilia

OH MY LORD. I could cry. I am having the worst Friday 13th ever!!
I am sat here like a complete slob in old clothes hair a mess etc. (tramp , i know!) and the someone came to the door. I stood up to answer the door and knocked a glass of Vimto all over the floor :( I got to the door and noticed the dog had done a huge poo behind the door (She has NEVER poo'd inside!). I had to answer because the man had seen me, so i opened the door, whilst trying to hide the poo, to find a deliveryman who i recognised as a customer from the bar i used to work in. The dog ran out and jumped at him so i had to run out and grab her and pull her into the house at the same time as this, giving him a right look down my top :blush:. I was that flustered that i signed in the wrong place about 4 times! He must have thought bloody hell her house stinks of sh*t!! 
I actually can't believe it! I have no idea why the dog decided to poo inside today! I've just had to get on my hands and knees (easier said than done!!) and scrub vimto and poo off my carpet :cry:
I'm dreading the rest of today haha! xxx


----------



## lilia

Oh BTW limpets we got a room thermometer from babies r us for about 2.99! x x


----------



## babythinkpink

OMG! How much to catch up on!!!

Congrats to our latest little star, look forward to the story!

Baby blankets! Ahh, the minefield that is!
Right, duvets are out til 1 yr old, they are too difficult to control and to easy get stuck under.
If you are worried use a room thermometer so you know your room is in the range it should be.
Clothing wise baby needs one more layer than we do, so if you only need a t- shirt baby only needs a vest under that.
Blankets, i think in September its still nice and warm, so if baby has a short sleeved vest and a long sleeved grow then just a light blanket, perhaps a fleece and a single sheet just placed over baby, you will know quite quickly if baby settles better swaddled or not, and so just go with how baby is happier.
Grow bags are good in the winter to stop baby wriggling out of the covers and waking up cold, so as ours are not winter babies its not something we need to worry about yet anyway.
That is it, some babies are naturally hot, my first was warm and loved being warm, so just an extra blanket for him, trial and error til baby is happy and the more settled the baby is shows how content they are, my youngest was never happy, swaddled, not swaddled, warm, cool, she was just fussy, and wanted feeding constantly then would throw up, so a dummy was the answer, and she was a bit better but still never happy! She had a milk intolorance and that explains it now!:dohh:

Anyway just some ramblings, hope it helps!

I can't remember all the names but i have some of you guys on my facebook so if you find a Clare Milligan with some fellow stars as friends then add me!! Just say who you are! 

Got to go, mil hare and going to make her some toast and stop the kids trashing the kitchen any more than they have already!

Hope to catch up on personals later :hugs: xx


----------



## Blob

Lilia :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

congrats zo23! :happydance: 

the whole blankets/covers situation confuses me too, but I'm trying not to worry too much about it - I'm sure it will feel like instinct once baby is here. seem ridiculous that they seel the moses basket with a beautiful coverlet that you can't even use though!


----------



## opticalillus5

Awww lilia... That sounds just like something that would happen to me. For some reason, whenever I decide to just 'nip down the street' in my slobby P45 clothes, no makeup and hair scragged back, I always manage to bump into OH's beauty-salon-worker ex. 

As for covers, I bought a 'Coverlet' from Mothercare in the 'please look after me' range that we've gone for, and it's GORGEOUS! It's a fleece on one side (nearest bubs) and cotton on the other, and it's sooooo soft. And, because it's not a quilt, you can use it straight away. It's in the cot size, but I refuse to buy loads of bedding extra for my moses basket (as bubs won't be in it that long), so could just tuck it under. That said, moses basket has a blanket, so it might not be used until bubs is in the cot anyway. 

I know they say to keep baby in with you until 6months/a year old, but my cot won't fit in my bedroom. The moses basket goes next to my bed, but when baby is too big for that, it'll have to go in it's own room. Is anyone else doing this? Is it really a bad thing to do?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

^^^ My DS went into his own room at 9 weeks when he started sleeping through the night and if this little one had a nursery I would be doing the same thing...unfortunately he will be in with us until we sell the flat! :-( He was perfectly fine and it made getting into a routine a lot easier to be honest. But it is all personal....my 9yr old nephew still gets in with his mum every night as she liked him in her room!! 

Had my nap and had no energy so decided to take the dog out on a lovely long walk...whilst sitting in the field after walking for 45mins I came across an old lady. Whilst talking I mentioned being pregnant to which she said 'I didn't like to say anything incase you were just a bit chubby!!!' lol

Lilia I had a delivery the other day and once he had left I was so embarrased....I had a white vest top on that is way too small and had ridden up and rested on the top of my bump. I may add, I had not even brushed my hair or had a shower and certainly wasn't wearing a bra. So I open the door to a nice looking young man and sign for my delivery without a thought. Once he had gone I thought OMG, NO! He got an eyeful of my huge belly and he could quite clearly see my nipples too!! But it did make me chuckle. 

Perhaps no news from Emzy may mean she is in labour...Is anyone her text buddy? xx


----------



## terri21

:yipee: 19 days to go until 1st september and my c-section date! :wohoo: xx


----------



## babythinkpink

I am Emzy's spare text buddy and have an update for you all...!

She says ''Looks like baby is coming early, Been having contractions since 6am and just been checked in hospital, am about 2 cm and fully effaced.
Baby's head very low, Have come home for a bit and midwife thinks i will be back to have baby later this afternoon if contractions keep going''


Sending her lots of luck, love and hoping for a nice easy labour for her! 

Another Star on its way:happydance:

:hugs:xx


----------



## genies girl

lilia sending you hugs xx

ive got a swadle blanket each and then gro bags from then on.
i also was given a gro egg it is my mision in life to make the damn egg happy :) its always red or orange despite being near a fan, we do have a hot house and i never expect to see it blue but as a nightlight its great i think temperature is a common sense thing!

on the blanket subject do you plan to take blankets into hospital ? or are they well provided?


----------



## genies girl

yay go Emzy good luck love x


----------



## SisterRose

6 babies born! back I go again. :O 2 in one day!


----------



## ladykara

Zo23 said:


> Hi everybody, I would like to announce the birth of my son Wyatt Robert! Born at 5:37 this morning...5 pounds 15 ounces and 19 inches. He is 4 weeks early and doing great! Pictures to come...

OMG !! congrats honey, im sooooooo happy for you.. i cant wait to see the photos xxx :happydance:


----------



## Blob

:wohoo: I felt guilty texting her :haha: Yaay!!


----------



## Blob

AAAAAAH i'm so jealous :hissy: :cry: :hissy:


----------



## elmaxie

Oh my god! How exciting Emzy! Good luck and hope all goes well!

Anyone heard from drazic? No updates on her facebook so don't know if she us still in hospital?

I got my hair cut so baby can come when she wants now!
That said I again have been feeling a bit "iffy" today and felt like I might throw up or pass out in the hair chair! That was after being woken by bad back pain which I haven't had again, but still got an intermittant stitch feeling on my left side just above my hip...it's probably a limb poking a nerve or something!
Then I had to rush to loo for a no2 which was quite the opposite of what been for months as I have been a bit constipated and going every 2nd/3rd day...and I feel I might have to go again soon SORRY TMI! Plus the fact I am on iron tablets now should make it worse not more frequent and easier!?!?

So I have gone back to my bed as I just feel crappy. Hoping/wishing/keeping it all crossed my body is gearing up to pop this baby out!
Yup wishful thinking lol!!

Gonna either try to nap or play a game but I will be back to check on Emzys progress!

It's really getting exciting!!

Emma.xx


----------



## Blob

Emma if you go next and i'm still waiting here in 3 weeks time i will have a fit :haha:


----------



## ladykara

lilia said:


> OH MY LORD. I could cry. I am having the worst Friday 13th ever!!
> I am sat here like a complete slob in old clothes hair a mess etc. (tramp , i know!) and the someone came to the door. I stood up to answer the door and knocked a glass of Vimto all over the floor :( I got to the door and noticed the dog had done a huge poo behind the door (She has NEVER poo'd inside!). I had to answer because the man had seen me, so i opened the door, whilst trying to hide the poo, to find a deliveryman who i recognised as a customer from the bar i used to work in. The dog ran out and jumped at him so i had to run out and grab her and pull her into the house at the same time as this, giving him a right look down my top :blush:. I was that flustered that i signed in the wrong place about 4 times! He must have thought bloody hell her house stinks of sh*t!!
> I actually can't believe it! I have no idea why the dog decided to poo inside today! I've just had to get on my hands and knees (easier said than done!!) and scrub vimto and poo off my carpet :cry:
> I'm dreading the rest of today haha! xxx

awwww honey, im so sorry to hear your day is going so bad...:hugs: But i feel awful because i had to giggle... some days dont you just wish you stayed in bed.. xx


----------



## limpetsmum

> Limpets - I bought a Grobag Egg Thermometer 2nd hand on Ebay for our room. I quite like the fact that it changes colour so you can see the temp at a glance. Blue is below 16 degrees, Yellow is normal and Red is over 20 degrees. It acts like a nightlight too. I think that between that and my Lumlilove nightlight I won't have to put a proper lamp on if the baby wakes in the night.

 Yeah - i liked the idea as it being more of a lamp to give a soft glow more than anything lol, esp as i'm hoping to breastfeed in bed & don't want lights going on & off all night long :thumbup: looking at 2nd hand too :winkwink:

Lilia - you poor soul! Isn't it always the way? I usually 'bump' into people when i've 'just popped to the shops' and look like s**t. 

Heehee! Go Emzy! I think we all kinda knew it :happydance: 



> i also was given a gro egg it is my mision in life to make the damn egg happy

 haven't quite stopped laughing yet :haha: brilliant! :haha:


----------



## lilbumpblue

...this is gonna be a long one!! 



Zo23 said:


> Hi everybody, I would like to announce the birth of my son Wyatt Robert! Born at 5:37 this morning...5 pounds 15 ounces and 19 inches. He is 4 weeks early and doing great! Pictures to come...

CONGRATULATIONS!! x



genies girl said:


> I was thinking how cool it would be if we can keep the facebook group going during all our little ones development milestones through to first day of school? Bit like a early years baby blog,? be lovely to see how they all get on?

Yes i agree we will have to keep the 'september star' status too!!



Louise3512uk said:


> Lilia I'm with you on the confusion! I have had loads of blankets of various sizes knitted and crotcheted (?!) for me but I think these are mainly for car seat/pram etc.. I have a set for the cot, using fitted sheets over the mattress, flat sheet and fleece blanket/cellular blanket over the baby, there is a quilt in with it but I'm just using that for show until she's a bit bigger...
> 
> You can get fitted sheets, flat sheets and cellular blankets especially for moses baskets, I have some of each, again my main confusion is what blankets to put over the top of the baby, in this case I think I might use a flat sheet with either a small fleece blanket or cellular blanket over the top. I wish they told you exactly how to do it, this is the thing that has me most worried if I'm honest which is probably really silly as I'm sure it will all come naturally once she is here!

Mothercare and babies r us sell a moses basket pram bundle for £19.99 which has fitted & flat sheet cellular blanket and i think a fleece one! ...although i read somewhere that fleece blankets were a no-no because they are not breathable so baby may get too hot :S



limpetsmum said:


> It could be you from tomorrow..... at home?.....
> 
> Yeah c'mon blob :haha:
> 
> I'm debating a thermometer for the room so i can keep an eye on the temp, i like it hot but DH could happily live in an igloo! He tends to win as i can't be doing with his grumps in the mornings :growlmad:
> 
> Just packed Tufty's clothes into his/her hospital bag & put the mobile on the crib - it looks so empy & made me feel sad so i put a Dumbo plush i bought months ago in there so i don't have to look at a totally empy crib, how silly huh!Click to expand...

I have had a free thermometer through from hipp! 



lilia said:


> OH MY LORD. I could cry. I am having the worst Friday 13th ever!!
> I am sat here like a complete slob in old clothes hair a mess etc. (tramp , i know!) and the someone came to the door. I stood up to answer the door and knocked a glass of Vimto all over the floor :( I got to the door and noticed the dog had done a huge poo behind the door (She has NEVER poo'd inside!). I had to answer because the man had seen me, so i opened the door, whilst trying to hide the poo, to find a deliveryman who i recognised as a customer from the bar i used to work in. The dog ran out and jumped at him so i had to run out and grab her and pull her into the house at the same time as this, giving him a right look down my top :blush:. I was that flustered that i signed in the wrong place about 4 times! He must have thought bloody hell her house stinks of sh*t!!
> I actually can't believe it! I have no idea why the dog decided to poo inside today! I've just had to get on my hands and knees (easier said than done!!) and scrub vimto and poo off my carpet :cry:
> I'm dreading the rest of today haha! xxx

Sorry to here youre having a bad day hun but it did make me giggle slightly!! teehee...hope the rest of the day has gone better!! x 



lilia said:


> Oh BTW limpets we got a room thermometer from babies r us for about 2.99! x x

register with hip hun i got a free one :)



babythinkpink said:


> I am Emzy's spare text buddy and have an update for you all...!
> 
> She says ''Looks like baby is coming early, Been having contractions since 6am and just been checked in hospital, am about 2 cm and fully effaced.
> Baby's head very low, Have come home for a bit and midwife thinks i will be back to have baby later this afternoon if contractions keep going''
> 
> 
> Sending her lots of luck, love and hoping for a nice easy labour for her!
> 
> Another Star on its way:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:xx

Yay Emzy!!!! how exciting!!! :) xx




Blimey i had about 10 pages read through lol!! xx


----------



## Mrs_N

Woo how exciting emzy, good luck!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Blob said:


> AAAAAAH i'm so jealous :hissy: :cry: :hissy:

me too ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Blob

:rofl: With my DD i really did not think about it, i just expected to go over...but this time i just want my baby here now :haha:


----------



## MamaBird

WOW!! So many updates this morning!!!

Congrats Zo23!!! Another Star!!:happydance:

And Emzy is in labour!! things are coming along now for the Sept. stars!! Good luck Emma, we're all here thinking of you!!:hugs:

YAY for all the full term mamas!!

So I have had my first bout of BH. I have had them before, but it was like one or 2 in an entire day. Last night I started having them about once every 20-30 minutes and some of them hurt. My bump kept tightening all through the night as well. Seems a little better this morning?:shrug: Even though I am term I'm not quite ready for eviction yet!! Stay but for another week or two Bean!! :haha:

Well not sure what I'm going to keep myself busy with this morning, but this afternoon I have an appt. for a Spa Pedicure!!! :happydance: I can't wait! DH bought me a gift certificate a couple of months back but I wanted to save it for the end of my pregnancy. So excited!

xo


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh have a lovely time MamaBird, sounds fab!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just another quickie as am just off to see my GP to check a dodgy mole.

:hi: new mrs G! 

So excited to hear about Emzy!! I did wonder when she mentioned having what I thought sounded like her show. Whoo hoo!!! xx


----------



## Blob

Think i'm going to book myself in for my nails on Tuesday when Tabs goes to her grans now... I'm poor... this is all your fault MamaBird from your FB status and this :sulk:


----------



## MamaBird

Blob said:


> Think i'm going to book myself in for my nails on Tuesday when Tabs goes to her grans now... I'm poor... this is all your fault MamaBird from your FB status and this :sulk:

Sorry Sarah!! :haha::blush:

xo


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: ladies

Lilia - nightmare day but I did chuckle - sorry. It's nice to know things like this don't just happen to me :hugs: On the dog front, mine has been acting seriously weird, perhaps your dog know's something is going on? My dog definitely does, he keeps inspecting the pram and the cot as if he know's something is going to be going in it. When my dog is unhappy or anxious he show's it in his eating habits and at the moment I don't know if he is going to eat or not on a day to day basis. Hopefully he will settle down soon.

Yay - go Emzy! I was wondering about Drazic too. Maybe two more stars by the end of the day....

Just got back from Active Birth Class - it was good, mostly common sense. It was all about strategies for coping with pain, the best positions to labour in, benefits of natural birth etc. I didn't feel as if I learnt anything particularly new, it just re-enforced my desire for a natural birth and things I already knew. I have made one decision though - as an Emergency Section is my biggest fear I have decided that if the baby is still Breech and the ECV doesn't work or the baby turns back I am going to go with a planned C-Section. I'm still keeping everything crossed that the baby turns but I figure I have to be realistic about the options if it doesn't.

Please will someone be my text buddy? I am due the 15th and if I have to have a section it will be about the 8th.

xx


----------



## becs0375

Hello all!!!

Emzy, good luck!! Can't wait to hear all about it xxx

Blob, all my pains are gone now!! Maybe its the calm before the storm lol!!

MamaB, enjoy being pampered!!

Lilia, poor you!! What a nightmare day you are having xx

Mrs J, I really hope baby turns for you!

We went for a lovely walk on the beach, was quite windy but very nice and refreshing! Murphy now stinks of wet dog and he really enjoyed eating horse poo!! My back has been fine today, gonna have a go on my ball later!! I feel really ready for labour now and I am not worried about it at all!


----------



## Blob

Becs I REALLY hope so :hugs: 

MrsJ i will be :hugs: I HOPE i will have had mine and just relaxing by then :haha:


----------



## Blob

Ok SOOOOOOOO i have a few pool pics :lol:
Also baby bed thing :)
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 7









013.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4









007.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 10


----------



## becs0375

I will keep everything crossed for you Blob!!!! There are lots of us who's LO's are teasing!!


----------



## becs0375

That looks like one of those blow up hot tubs!!!!! Love the baby sleep thingy!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Blob said:


> Ok SOOOOOOOO i have a few pool pics :lol:
> Also baby bed thing :)

It's looking fab - so exciting!

Thanks - I will PM you my mobile number :hugs:


----------



## lilia

Woo go Emzy ! I had a feeling she would have an August baba! Really hope she has a nice easy labour. :flower: And maybe Drazic aswell?

MrsJo - My dog has been different this week, she is constantly following me around, i literally can't go to the loo without her following me! She has come into season though so its probably got a lot to do with that. My pram is still at my nanas (to save me parading down the street with a doll in it haha) but i really need to get it here to get her used to it. I've not let her into the nursery so far i'm afraid she might destroy something, although i've let her have a supervised sniff! My OH put up my birthing ball last night and it is really unsettling her she is constantly pawing at it, so its out of reach for now, i don't want it popped!

Blob - Wow that pool looks good! On some of the home birthing channels you see women with paddling pools your's looks really good like a proper hot tub! Love the swinging crib aswell!

Becs - You're making me feel guilty, Lucky Murphy! my doggy has only had a shortish walk this morning, i'm going to take her on a nice long one now, i feel so mean keeping her in , but i hate this horrible rain! 

I love the way everyone is getting hair, nails etc done ready for the birth i really need to get mine done! haha we are a vain lot eh! I'm just thinking of all them pictures people are going to be taking i don't want my big ugly head in them without a little bit of help haha! 

Has anyone got any exciting plans for this evening? My OH is out tonight with his work friends so i am going to have a bath and a early night with a book and the soaps! I've just turned 21, i have such a rockstar lifestyle :haha:

xxx


----------



## Asher

Blob, the pool looks fab!

Oh my goodness, how exciting! Go Emzy!! xx


----------



## Blob

Emzy was meant to be an August mummy anyways :)

Got the number and sent mine MrsJ08 :flower:

One of my bestfriends has her own business like 10mins away from me in beauty so i shall be going to her. Only thing is i always feel guilty as she wont take much money :nope:


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks hun :hugs:

Meant to say earlier, at my Active Birth Class there was a woman there with her OH and also her Sister as she's having two birth partners. The sister spent the entire session with a look of complete horror on her face to the extent that the MW was worried as to whether she was a suitable birth partner and raised it in front of the group :rofl: the girl looked seriously traumatised. If I had been her sister I'm fairly certain I would have sacked her after that - she was literally grimacing at every mention of giving birth and labouring. When the MW showed her a diagram of the different stages the cervix goes through and what is looks like at 10cm she nearly passed out. My DH and I were trying not to laugh!


----------



## BLONDIE35

Hi I've asked to join September Stars 2010 my name on there is Llinos Bradley just in case thought it was a weirdo!!! Ta.


----------



## Daisybell

Good luck emzy!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

love the pool Blob :thumbup:

i plan to have a water birth at a birthing unit but there is only 1 pool and if i have to be induced again i carnt go :( 

at my physio appointment today i was giving a bump belt (looks very glam:haha:) so lets hope it helps coz i miss going for my long walks. xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Zo23 said:


> Hi everybody, I would like to announce the birth of my son Wyatt Robert! Born at 5:37 this morning...5 pounds 15 ounces and 19 inches. He is 4 weeks early and doing great! Pictures to come...

Big Congratulations glad you are both doing well and look forward to your story and pics !!


----------



## MummyToo2

Hiya Girls

Im new 2 BnB, Im 19 and have a Son who is 14months old and also Expecting a Baby Girl O6.O9.1O :flower: always keen for a wee chat x


----------



## Asher

Hiya MummyToo2! Hope you're feeling okay with your pregnancy! Nice to see you!


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi all,

Welcome MummyToo2 :thumbup:

Nothing to report yet! Have been checking my phone all day! 

Had a good day, not done much, get days where i can't do much, actually its most days!

Going to hospital on Sunday for the tour, have a few questions i need answering too, so really want to get it done, they have had a refirb since i had dd there so look forward to seeing if it does look any different!

Anyway sorry no personals, will be back if i have any news from Emzy, 

Back soon 

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Snoozie

How many posts!!!!!!!!!

Congrats to all those who have turned full term!

Congrats to our two new september stars! I can't believe that we have 6 babies here already!

Emzy....wow, good luck hunni!!!!! Can't wait to hear your anouncement!

Blob!!! Lush birthing pool!

Welcome mummytoo2!

Daisybell, I hope the belt works for you. Mine used to drive me mad getting in and out of the car.

34 weeks today!!!!! *doing a little dance* Thanks to my new fb friends for adding me! Always nice to have other mums to natter to. :)


----------



## MummyToo2

Asher said:


> Hiya MummyToo2! Hope you're feeling okay with your pregnancy! Nice to see you!

Yea pregnancy has been OK, lots of sickness and backache but hey I guess thats the joys right, Hoping bubz will make an apperance soon as I had my 1st 3weeks early and im getting fed up now. How about you ladies? Any1 getting any signs? My BH have increased and are becoming stronger so hopfully not too much longer x


----------



## Jellycat

Oooo hope Emzy is doing OK, very excited for her !!

:wave: Mummytoo2

Blob - I have a question which has been bugging me for a couple of weeks and is probably really obvious anyway here goes..... for a home waterbirth how do you bempty the pool afterwards? Do you have to do it with a bucket? I know silly question but had to ask

Well after 2 nights of bad sleep I went to bed early last night, wish I hadnt bothered. Got up three times in the night for the loo, had bad stomach cramps in the middle of the night, then to top things off at 4 o'clock this morning we started to get prank calls, they rang 3 times... in the end my husband took the phone off the hook. It made me feel uneasy for the rest of the night. Why do people think it's funny to wake people up???? Well felt dreadful all day today and now have a very cranky husband to deal with too.

Damn Friday 13th i'm so suspicious


----------



## MummyToo2

Jellycat said:


> Oooo hope Emzy is doing OK, very excited for her !!
> 
> :wave: Mummytoo2
> 
> Well after 2 nights of bad sleep I went to bed early last night, wish I hadnt bothered. Got up three times in the night for the loo, had bad stomach cramps in the middle of the night, then to top things off at 4 o'clock this morning we started to get prank calls, they rang 3 times... in the end my husband took the phone off the hook. It made me feel uneasy for the rest of the night. Why do people think it's funny to wake people up???? Well felt dreadful all day today and now have a very cranky husband to deal with too.
> 
> Damn Friday 13th i'm so suspicious

:thumbup: Thanks

Thats not very nice, i would be utterly pissed off and giving them a peice of my mind lol But i honestly know how you feel, thoughout this whole pregnancy pretty much I will be lucky to get 2-4hours of sleep a night :shrug: and I dont know why (apart from all the toilet stops) , with my 1st I was able to sleep perfectly thoughout the whole thing untill i woke up in labour one night lol


----------



## Jellycat

I think I will be able to sleep better once I finish work so I can nap during the day if needed. 4 more working days till I finish !!

The idiots last night withheld their number (no surprise) and my husband wouldn't let me speak to them or should I say shout at them, really annoying because the phone is next to his side of the bed


----------



## Blob

Jellycat my pool comes with a submersable pump (sp?) It also has a filter etc so its all good with that :)

Eeeeeeek have been watching my phone for updates from Emzy...hope she's doing well.


----------



## MummyToo2

Yea I nap in the afternoon when my LO is sleeping, in the last week though this overwhelming tierdness has come over me, sucks feel like Iv got no energy. And yay only 4 more working days thats good bet you cant wait.


----------



## Blob

Babythinkpink we are totally going to be glued to our phones :wohoo:
BTW did i ever send you my number?? I wrote yours down but i cant remember if i replied??


----------



## limpetsmum

Just popped on to see if any updates :winkwink:.
Had a lovely afternoon, my parents dropped by then a friend who i'd kinda forgotten to tell i was pregnant! It took her ages to stop jumping up & down with excitement lol, even the cat went out for a while in the rain :haha:

Mamabird - hope you had a lovely time :hugs: i know i've nejoyed the few pampers i've been able to afford :happydance:



> Just another quickie as am just off to see my GP to check a dodgy mole

 Have yours gotten worse with pregnancy? I've had 2 removed previously as they were in akward places where they caught & bled, but since being pregnant a few more have raised themselves & become itchy, been having them checked as i found them though :thumbup:

Blob - lovely hammock, looks too comfy for a baby lol. Pool looks great although it'd take up my entire living room - how will you keep the water warm in it?

Hi mummytoo2 - were due on the same day heehee!


----------



## MummyToo2

limpetsmum said:


> Hi mummytoo2 - were due on the same day heehee!

Oh wow thats so kewl, Iv now meet 2 people due the same day as me :haha:
How you been feeling, getting really excited now!


----------



## Blob

Limpet the pool does take up the whole room :rofl: It has a heater also :)


----------



## limpetsmum

I had a difficult 1st trimester & was in hospital for 2 weeks on seperate occasions, once the sickness passed i felt the healthiest i ever have been! Thrid trimester has been a struggle as i have quite bad oedema (which the hospital are monitoring closely) & my GP had to sign me off work when not being able to get shoes on became an issue :dohh:. Bit bored now having been at home since week 32, frustrating not being able to do all the things around the house that i want doing but hey - as long as we get a healthy bubba it'll all be worth it.
How's your pregnancy been so far? Having any BH or warning signs yet? I haven't so far but i'm optimistic lol, DH wants us to wait until we've finished our hypnobirth course (last session monday) which i guess is only fair, plus i'll be term then haha.

Well i'd better go get my nightly foot rub & get rid of some of this fluid! I have a lovely glass of Kir Royale too (alcohol free of course) yummmmmmm.

Will check for more news later on the ipod touch or sometime tomorrow, have a good weekend everyone xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

Blob said:


> Limpet the pool does take up the whole room :rofl: It has a heater also :)

Phew - i had visions of you freezing ur *** off whilst in labour haha. Wish i had one though - i'd be in it from now & wouldn't get out. TV on..........drinks on table........snack cart........:haha:


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Well see the only problem seems to be that the maximum temp is 40 :cry: thats sooo coooold


----------



## becs0375

I wonder how Emzy is!!! Its all so exciting!!!

Hello Mummytoo2!!

i couldn't be bothered to cook tonight so we had takeaway after Ian got back from karate! I am now fit to burst!! Had a nice shower and back rub so I am all relaxed!! I have really bad wind at the moment, been like it for a couple of days now!! I also have increased discharge down there!! All sooooo attractive!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Blob said:


> :rofl: Well see the only problem seems to be that the maximum temp is 40 :cry: thats sooo coooold

I think that's cos your temp should not go above 38 degrees as it can affect bubba. I was told (on our hospital tour) thaty if temp goes to 38 or above i'd be asked to get out of the pool, given paracetamol & put in front of a fan until i cooled down then i could get back in. I'm also guessing you get hot & bothered in labour so you night find you want it cooler :shrug:

Right - i really am off now xxx :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just popping on to see if there's an update from Emzy. x


----------



## BLONDIE35

Updated my avatar with my d/d picture. I love this one!!


----------



## Blob

Got an update :)

Emzy says went back to hospital but she's still only 3cms and contractions and not being very effective :( She had to lie on her back for an hour while they put a trace on her and they just stopped. She's really exhausted now and gone home to get some rest and has been told to go back in when they are stronger again. She doesnt think she will be getting much sleep.

Poor Emma doesnt sound like much fun :nope:


----------



## Mrs_N

aw :hugs: emzy, keep going gal you can do it! 
blob the pool looks fab! 
:wave: welcome mummytoo2
blondie love the new avatar pic! 

feeling very weary this evening, which I shouldn't be because I had a lovely lie-in this morning and actually slept really well! Bit sore from the physio session and not looking forward to wearing my new wrist splints tonight but I'm going to try it, can't deal with 2 hours of numb hands in the morning!


----------



## MrsJ08

Emzy - keep going, you can do it! Fingers crossed as soon as you get back in your home environment things will pick up again xx


----------



## Blob

Will send her your messages :) 
Am going to beeed so will have to update in the morning :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Sending you lots of contraction vibes Emma xxx Hope LO makes an appearance soon xx

My bloody cramps have started up again, I just know that nothing is going to happen and I will have this till she is ready to pop out lol!!! Its just uncomfortable!!


----------



## MamaBird

Just popping on to see about updates from Emzy!
Thanks Blob for keeping us posted!!

Welcome Mommytoo2

Blondie I have confirmed you for the Sept. Stars group!

Becs I now know how you feel...started getting painful BH last night for the first time. This lasted pretty much all night. I managed to sleep about 2 hours at a time, but every time I got up to pee my bump hurt. then this am it was fine, but now I seem to be getting more BH??? I think my LO has started taunting me as well! lol

xo


----------



## becs0375

MamaB, its just a nightmare, its like she knows when I am tired and plays up!! Little madam!! I keep wondering whether I would know if I am in labour lol!!


----------



## Mrs_N

naughty little babies with all their taunting! 
still don't think I've had any BH :huh:


----------



## MamaBird

Mrs_N said:


> naughty little babies with all their taunting!
> still don't think I've had any BH :huh:

I didn't have very many at all the whole pregnancy...and especially none that hurt. Last night was the first time that my BH have been uncomfortable and painful. Before my belly just got tight and hard all over. Maybe a few more weeks and they will start for you too?


----------



## Mrs_N

I don't really know why I feel the need to have them lol!


----------



## Krakir

Yay, can't wait for our next star!! hope it speeds up for you Emzy. :hugs:
It sounds like so many of you will be following close behind her! :dance:

Had my dr's appointment today, she mentioned the head is very low for 35 weeks, but didn't say if she was engaged or not! I'm hoping it means she'll be coming as soon as she's term :)

So i've been going crazy the past couple days scrubbing my house clean....and not from nesting... We've been having this phantom smell that comes and goes as it pleases, and stinks up the entire house!!! i stuck my nose pretty much everywhere trying to find the source. I'm worried something has died under the house, or worse, in our air conditioning vents 

And on top of that i've been washing and rewashing clothes our family friends have sent us, and can't seem to get a funky smell out of them. almost like they stored them without washing a couple :wacko:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Wow! I soend the day away from the computer and it appears that Emzy goes into labour, how exciting! I kind of thought she as on the way when she mentioned about the kind of show she had yesterday! GOod luck Emma, keep going!!! xx

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry for lack of personals but I'm snotty and headachey and don't feel well so going to my bed! Night all x


----------



## Choc1985

Hi all just caught up been to c my friends baby today and I was like omg iv really got one of those inside me finally became reality

Well I'm still in pain with my bk it comes and goes and the oh is a great help sat on his bloody xbox glad my mom will b at the birth to cos he will be useless I think 

Anyway gonna c if I can get some sleep I'm shattered


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: ladies

I managed to sleep for 6 hours straight with no dodgy dreams for the first time in ages. Now I am sat up quietly (well as quiet as it gets in London with traffic&plane noise!) drinking a cuppa and eating a bourbon biscuit. DH is cuddled up beside me with his leg over mine stroking my bump half asleep. Very cute!

I'm having a baby washing day today, I am going to do my bedding and the clothes I'm taking to the hospital. When it's dry I might make the crib up properly. That's about as exciting as my Saturday is going to get until my friend comes over later. DH is going to be finishing the tiling in the bathroom (at last!)

I wonder how Emzy is getting on & Drazic. Maybe another Star has been born? 

X


----------



## rockyraccoon

Hi ladies,

So crazy that Emzy has gone into labour. Very jealous right now. 

Had my 36 week appt on Wednesday. Baby is not engaged at all. It's week 37 now and he's still high as can be. Very frustrating. I'm so ready for this baby to be out, I'll drink all the castor oil I can possibly ingest. 

Any tips for getting overcoming extreme bouts of heartburn? I'm seriously losing my mind.

Sorry for lack of personals, will check through later. Lots of love and labour dust. <3


----------



## genies girl

rockyraccoon - im with you on the heartburn mine has just started and it seems to go right through me!
I dont have the answer though.

hope we get news of new stars today !!!!

My sickness has made an unwelcome return, i was extremeley sick for the first 5 months thats why i wasnt on here as much as i would have liked , when it stopped it was fantastic but this week it has returned but its odd because ive started taking pregnacare again for the iron id stopped before because i couldnt keep them in do you think it could be related?


----------



## elmaxie

Morning ladies!

Hope emzy is managing to get some sleep! I hope baby will get going seriously for her and arrive! I would have thought at 3cm they might have kept her in, broke her waters or something to help kick start the contractions to be more effective?

As far as I know drazic is home from hospital but going back in today (I think) to get more blood pressure tests done. I am only going by her facebook messages but she said she had a high BP, they gave her a tablet and it then went too low and spent the next while going high to low. Am hoping she might get on at some point to update us but she said she was still feeling horrible so guessing when she is feeling a bit better she might? Does she have a text buddy here??

I did come on last night to check for an update on emzy but I was in a foul hormonal mood so didn't stick around.
After my nap yesterday I woke up feeling great!
Made extra spicey chilli con carne for tea in a bid to start eviction....I am 37 weeks today!! wooooooo!!!!

So then my mum called for a baby update as she will be watching Nathan while I am in having Hannah. So after she listened to how me,Stuart and Nathan all are she then starts asking about my dad and how he is doing etc etc....they have been divorced for 14 years!!! Lol but she has been helping him with the garden at his house after my step mum left it like a jungle when she finally moved out after being seperated for at least 4 years! My dad doesn't have much lady luck lol....fair enough my mum is mosey and helping.

Then my dad calls. Telling me how much the quote was from the decoraters, about my little brothers 12th birthday, what he is having as his party, food, how he is after a few computer games but has been saving etc etc and how he is going to be ordering his birthday cake. End of conversation he is going to get ready for work bye bye!
I got off the phone and blubbed like a little girl lol...
He never asked after me, baby, Nathan, Stuart noone!
Plus it's my 30th birthday before my brothers 12th and I seem to have been over looked. I did actually have my birthday the otherday when I got pampere but he has no clue as he has never asked!
I was so upset my OH text him so the next thing he is calling back...so I came to bed early and ignored OH too. My OH is very good at telling my folks when they step out of line but never ever did with his own!

So I now need to find out what my dads said...lol I swear I am 12 sometimes but my hormones just took grip!!

Anyways I will be back for emzy updates in a bit!

Love to you all and labour :dust: to those who want it!

Emma.xx


----------



## Blob

Had another update at 11.30pm saying she was back in hospital and now 5cms :wohoo: So i HOPE she's had :baby: and is enjoying being a new mummy :)

Becs you will just know... real contractions start small and build up in pain over the day. Maybe at the start you will wonder but you will know before long :winkwink:


----------



## elmaxie

Oh I meant to say my doc wrote me up for ranitidine tablets for heartburn and they have worked wonders so if you can get some it's such a life saver!

Genies I have started getting morning sickness again so am now on cyclizine as I had it bad with Nathan where I was sick all through pregnancy.
But it might be worth just buying a jog standard iron tablet and see if it helps? I know that the pregnacare tablets made me feel ill but I think it was the fact they got a bit stuck in my throat and what ever they were coated in tasted disgusting!

Xxx


----------



## Blob

Emma i will take your dust :haha: though i think i will wait until next weekend as Robin is off work then :lol:

:hugs: :hugs: Sorry hun dads are a bit rubbish with hormones :hugs:


----------



## elmaxie

Lol blob!

Fantastic news on Emzy!!! Hoping her baby is with her or arrives soon!!

Xxx


----------



## Blob

Well i did want baby out before Robins birthday, but since thats in 4 days i dont think thats happening :haha: But next weekend i will have him for 3 days so that would be nice :lol: Not sure little baby will agree to this though :dohh:


----------



## Asher

Morning ladies! Exciting stuff about Emzy! Hope she's all done and happily cuddling her little babba.

I didn't sleep too bad but feel groggy this morning. And my mum just rang all breathless and excited as she woke up with a feeling I was in labour! Weird woman! Obviously I am not! Grrr!

Anyway, selfish post, but I AM 36 WEEKS TODAY!! 4 days til I break my pregnancy record! Woo hoo!! 

Happy 37 weeks Emma!


----------



## elmaxie

You do realise by now wanting baby to come next weekend they will be coming out for his birthday!! 

Loving your pool pics too! I would totally be in there pruning up ( what your hands do in bath after ages not eating prunes or pruning bushes lol!) while watching telly with my snack cart too!!!
Bet Tabs will be in having a swim!!

So has everything arrived now? Is that you set for baby to arrive in the next 4 days??


----------



## Blob

:rofl: I totally got what you meant by pruning up...though i think Tabs will be most :) Ahh i dont mind when baby comes (so long as she's not late :haha:) 

Tabs is having a major strop as her doll wont sit on the seat and she's thrown it on the floor and screaming :haha:


----------



## Daisybell

Morning all,



Snoozie said:


> Daisybell, I hope the belt works for you. Mine used to drive me mad getting in and out of the car.

Thanks hunni :flower:

:wave: and welcome mummtoo2

Happy 37 weeks emma! :happydance:

wow i wonder is Emzy has had here little :baby:???? i reckon so :thumbup: xxx

will pop back later for updates xxxx


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!!

Fx'd Emzy had had her little girl xxxx

I had a brilliant nights sleep, think Hope is dropping as she is not near my bladder and I no longer feel the need to keep going to the loo!! I slept from 10.30 right through to 5am, had a wee and then slept till 8.30am!! I am so pleased! I feel human again and not moody!!! The weather here is crap today, gonna finish the kitchen and sorting through the drawers, then a nice walk with Murphy!! This afternoon I am taste testing ribena for 10 minutes and getting a tenner!!


----------



## becs0375

Just seen on Emma's fb that she has had baby Holly!! One of her friends said!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Blob said:


> Babythinkpink we are totally going to be glued to our phones :wohoo:
> BTW did i ever send you my number?? I wrote yours down but i cant remember if i replied??

Hi Blob, no i don't have your number on my phone, think everyone will be busy with their babies by the time my turn comes! Pm me your number and i will update! xx



genies girl said:


> My sickness has made an unwelcome return, i was extremeley sick for the first 5 months thats why i wasnt on here as much as i would have liked , when it stopped it was fantastic but this week it has returned but its odd because ive started taking pregnacare again for the iron id stopped before because i couldnt keep them in do you think it could be related?

Totally, I couldn't take pregnacare as soon as i got pregnant and had to take just folic acid on its own, pregnacare made my sickness worse, i couldn't keep it down.



Asher said:


> Anyway, selfish post, but I AM 36 WEEKS TODAY!! 4 days til I break my pregnancy record! Woo hoo!!

I wonder what it is that makes each pregnancy so different, I had a friend had 2 babies born dangerously early, only the second baby survived and then her third pregnancy went term, how weird! :shrug:
Happy 36 weeks xx

Well feel sick today, had a good night really, managed 3 hour sleep stints without waking up with stitch pain in the bump.
Indigestion is not good, but chewed a rennie chewie in the middle of the night and it settled back down again til the next turn over!

Hoping Emzy is holding her baby now xx

My two middle children are away today for a week with their dad, seems funny they won't be here for a week but tbh it is a welcome break, they go once a month usually for a weekend so this is their yearly holiday with him, i do worry but they are not going too far.
So it will just be the eldest, youngest and of course bump! Dh is looking forward to some peace!

Anyway, going now, getting strange pains at night, funny how it is always at night?

Sorry not too many personals, just waiting for the children to go and then i can have more breakfast, hope to stop the sickness with food, but feeling extra sick today.

My kids are hyper because they are going away! Ahhhhhhhh!!

Back later xx


----------



## babythinkpink

becs0375 said:


> Just seen on Emma's fb that she has had baby Holly!! One of her friends said!!!

:happydance: Yay Congratulations Emma, welcome baby Holly xx


----------



## shorman

Omg waters have gone ladies wish me luck another seotember baby on the way yay!!! Xx


----------



## Asher

Argh! Congrats to Emzy and Matt!

And Shorman! Go lady! xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Krakir, don't suppose you've painted recently have you? There was a programme on recently about phantom smells and it turned out to be a certain brand of paint they had used.

Brigitte, it sounds like your body is getting ready! I think you might beat me to it as my body seems to have stopped all it's teasing now I've stopped working!

rockyraccoon, don't worry too much about the baby not engaging. My friend went for her 38 week appointment and was told the same but gave birth that evening!

Sorry you're feeling sick Geniesgirl. Could you try coming off the Pregnacare tablets for a week to see if you get any better?

Congrats on being full term Emma!

Whhhoooo hooo for Emzy and baby Holly!!!!!! Congrats Emzy. Can't wait to see pics.

OMG Shorman!!!! Good luck hun!!! Lots of hugs and good labour vibes coming your way.

xxxx


----------



## babythinkpink

shorman said:


> Omg waters have gone ladies wish me luck another seotember baby on the way yay!!! Xx

Good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

Woohoo, congratulations to emzy & baby holly :happydance:
Shorman - hope everything goes smoothly for you sweetie, thinking of you :hugs:
sorry for no personals, difficult from iPod. I'm just about to go visit another maternity unit. It's the furthest out of our 3 main choices but has the best reputation in the area, I guess I'll find out soon. 
Meant to be celebrating a friends birthday today playing disk golf (sorry if I've posted thisbefore) but I don't think I can do 3-4hrs on my feet so I'm staying home :-( feeling a bit sorry for myself because of this.
Oh well, I'm sure I'll find some way to pass the time. Better get going to hospital, back later ladies (thanks for listening) :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Good Luck Shorman :wohoo:

Yea just got the text from Emma (Emzy) Tabs was playing games so it was out of signal :dohh:

She says

Holly Marie Barnes was born at 6.14 this morning and she's 7lb9 :wohoo: She says she loves her so mucha and she'll send a photo that i can put up on here :yipee:

Congrats Emzy :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

congrats to Emzy! Finally holding her little girl! So jealoous, have a while yet to wait though.

I have cramps just above my pelvis this morning and a low back ache. The cramps are quite sore and have been on and off for a few hours, but its waaaay too early for it to be anything more than a few aches and pains. What was weird though was when i laid my hands on the bottom of my belly this morning i could feel squids head rolling from side to side as if she was shaking her head, never felt that before!

Made me laugh as i have read somewhere that if the baby is sucking their thumb and they move their thumb out of their mouth they can dart their head around looking for it. Have got a vision in my head of a confused baby going 'wheres my hand?!!!' a bit like look whose talking!

Congrats again for Emzy and DH and good luck Shorman. So Shorman's bubba will be number 8! Looks like my earlier prediction of ten by the end of next weekend could be right!

Right out for a walk round town...joy! (Not!)


----------



## xemmax

congrats to emzywemzy, and good luck shorman! wow the september stars are really coming now :happydance: xx


----------



## Blob

Ahhhh i want to have mine now but i do also want to wait until next weekend :cry:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy 38 weeks Blob. I know what you mean about the baby. Part of me wants him now and another part is loving my freedom and me time!! x


----------



## Boony

Congrats to Emma and Matt on the birth of Baby Holly. Cant wait to see pictures!

Good luck Shorman. Hope you have a quick and easy labour!


----------



## mixedmama

Congrats to Emzy, lucky thing! Can't wait to see pics.
Good luck Shorman! Plenty of labour dust going your way xx


----------



## Blob

F&C i'm not really getting any freedom or 'me time' :lol: Tabs is right at the age where tantrums start :cry: We are screaming, tantruming, started to hit, wants to do EVERYTHING herself and also testing every rule we have :dohh: I would LOOOOVE a few days 'me time' though :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

woohoo congrats emzy on baby holly :happydance: 

shorman good luck, hope everything goes smoothly! :dust: 

ooh it's all so exciting! 

well I slept in the wrist splints, which was wierd, but I slept quite well and didn't wake up with numb hands :thumbup: the only trouble was that this morning my wrists felt quite stiff as they'd been in one position all night. think maybe I'll put them on after my 4am loo break tonight as that's when the symptoms seem to come on.


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats Emzy and baby Holly

Shorman - Hope you have a good day and good luck, can't wait to see the pic's!!

Wow Sept stars really is starting to get busy !!

Mrs N so glad the splints have helped woohoo for a decent night sleep !!

I've got my friends wedding today and really pray the weather holds out until we are inside..... I so know i'm going to get emotional today they are such a lovely couple

Have a good weekend girlies xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Blob said:


> F&C i'm not really getting any freedom or 'me time' :lol: Tabs is right at the age where tantrums start :cry: We are screaming, tantruming, started to hit, wants to do EVERYTHING herself and also testing every rule we have :dohh: I would LOOOOVE a few days 'me time' though :rofl:

My dd was the same, she is still very strong willed and knows what she wants, (if she wants juice and her big brother does it not Mummy or Daddy she will throw the cup down in discust rather than just drink it!) But having said that things have got easier the last few months as she has been able to express herself more with speech rather than crying or screaming and getting in a paddy about it.
It gets easier! I just hope the new baby doesn't throw her back into terrible 2 mode!
:hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Morning,

I managed to go back to sleep after my 6am wake up :happydance: 

Congratulations Emzy on the birth of baby Holly :cloud9:

Good luck Shorman hope everything goes well for you

Congrats on being full term Elmaxie

My first load of baby washing has nearly finished and the next is ready to go in. It feels weird for me at the moment - I want my baby to come now on one hand but on the other I know it's a bit early and I don't want it to come before it turns around. I just hope it's turned by my scan on Weds or stays that way after they do the ECV so I can start trying to evict! I'm not taking my RLT tablets as I read you shouldn't take them if your baby is breech. 

My baby keeps pushing it's head out so I get a lump in my tummy - perhaps it's looking for it's thumb too??? :rofl:

Hope you have a nice time at the Wedding Jellycat

x


----------



## Daisybell

becs0375 said:


> Just seen on Emma's fb that she has had baby Holly!! One of her friends said!!!

:wohoo: welcome baby Holly, thats fantastic news! :dance:

Congratulations emma :flower: xxx carnt wait to see the pics of her :happydance:



shorman said:


> Omg waters have gone ladies wish me luck another seotember baby on the way yay!!! Xx

:happydance: good luck hunni, hope all go's smoothly :dust:

wow 7 stars now :bunny: hands up who's next?????


----------



## Jellycat

Emzy posted pics of baby Holly on FB, she is gorgeous has loads of hair, emzy is also looking really well xxx


----------



## Laura617

wow I guess we are getting to that point that when we log on here you just never know what is going on and chances are someone is having their baby or getting close to it.
Huge congrats to Emzy and shorman I hope it goes great for you hun.

Seeing as we are getting stars already I am getting so excited, I have awhile to go as I am later in the month but each new baby makes me feel like I am getting closer and closer so keep them coming ladies lol.


----------



## Carley22

hehehe i leave you girls alone for 2 days and LOOK WHAT HAPPENED ....... 7 babies here now i cant bloody believe it.... im sooo happy for everyone... i havent got time to go back through the pages abd wanted to know whats going on with drazic?


----------



## Louise3512uk

Oh my goodness how exciting! Congratulations Emma on baby Holly! I am so pleased, I dreamt last night that she had the baby and it was a boy! I dreamt she called him Devin Philip! Very detailed dreams at the moment!

And oooohhhh how exciting shorman! You will hopefully be holding your baby by the end of the day! |Good luck, here's hoping you have a smooth easy labour!

Well, this is all startig tpo get a bit scary now! I thought I was ready until all these babies started popping out, now I'm feeling a bit scared of something happening here because I'm not convinced I'm ready! I'm so torn though, I want her here as soon as possible because it means DH will have more time with her before he goes! Argh!

The last of the bedding is being washed and ironed today, we had a massive sort out yesterday too so baby's room is getting ready and sorted even though she won't be in it to start with... can't believe I'm full term tomorrow and the moses basket etc could be filled in 3 short weeks... or less!!

Waves to everyone else!
Will be back later xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

MrsJ08 said:


> My baby keeps pushing it's head out so I get a lump in my tummy - perhaps it's looking for it's thumb too??? :rofl:
> x

Where are your kicks, pushes with your breech baby? I have this hard lump at the top but it so could be a bum as they are narrow and hard on newborns! 
It pushes up and i get stretches across from left hip to right rib high.
Hickups are high in the top bit, which is what makes me think breech as i would not think they would be in the bum! 
I have to wait a few more weeks to see what the midwife thinks, and then i think i will not be happy til a scan has confirmed it, there is just no way i want to be trying to deliver a breech baby, I have not even been told the options if we are breech and baby doesn't turn, I just hope the midwife and to an extent I am wrong, as i have a sneaky feeling about this baby being breech:shrug:


----------



## Blob

Photos from Emma/Emzy :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







003.JPG
File size: 24 KB
Views: 31









004.JPG
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Blob

Babythinkpink i didnt know you were worried baby was breech :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

babythinkpink said:


> MrsJ08 said:
> 
> 
> My baby keeps pushing it's head out so I get a lump in my tummy - perhaps it's looking for it's thumb too??? :rofl:
> x
> 
> Where are your kicks, pushes with your breech baby? I have this hard lump at the top but it so could be a bum as they are narrow and hard on newborns!
> It pushes up and i get stretches across from left hip to right rib high.
> Hickups are high in the top bit, which is what makes me think breech as i would not think they would be in the bum!
> I have to wait a few more weeks to see what the midwife thinks, and then i think i will not be happy til a scan has confirmed it, there is just no way i want to be trying to deliver a breech baby, I have not even been told the options if we are breech and baby doesn't turn, I just hope the midwife and to an extent I am wrong, as i have a sneaky feeling about this baby being breech:shrug:Click to expand...

Really sorry hun, baby sounds breech to me. Hiccups at the top of my bump is what first alerted me to the possibility. My baby is bum down with it's knees bent right into it's chest so I get kicks low down when it is stretching out and also to the side of my bump. I get the occasional movement at the top but it is little punches or the head pushing out. Although my baby is head up it's quite curled up so the head isn't right up under my bust it's half way between my bust and belly button if that makes sense? Personally I would call triage or your MW and let them know you think your baby is breech. MW's can do a presentation scan in triage as they are only checking the position not for problems. As you know my hospital offers Moxibustion from 32/33 weeks and if that is not successful ECV (manually turning the baby) at 37 weeks approximately. I don't know how common offering Moxibustion is but my hospital is quite progressive ,it offers alternative therapies for induction and has a natural birth unit. My understanding is some hospitals like mine do offer breech vaginal delivery (although it's banned in the US I believe) personally I have decided that if I get to the stage of having an ECV and it is unsuccessful I will have a C-Section. (It can always be cancelled if they discover on the day the baby has turned) My biggest birth fear is an Emergency C-Section and I think that attempting to deliver a breech baby has a higher risk of that outcome. Hope this helps? There is a great support thread for breech babies here https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/385625-breech-babies-support-thread.html


----------



## becs0375

Just seen pics of baby Holly on fb, she is gorgeous xxx Well done Emma and congrats xx

Good luck Shorman xxxx

Eeeeee can't believe how quick these babies are coming now!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Blob said:


> Photos from Emma/Emzy :cloud9:

Gorgeous - Congratulations again :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

Just seen the pics of Holly too, she's so lovely! I had a tear in my eye. Awww.

Good luck Shorman.

I really, really want my baby now! I'm getting really jealous of all you ladies who're popping this week. It's all happening!

Just out of curiosity - my baby was breech too literally ALL the way up until Monday when they said that she's turned head down. I'm really worried she's going to flip back around again and I feel loads of pressure down there, it feels like it's on my bladder rather than the pressure of engaging but I wouldnt know because this is my first and as far as I know, she isn't engaged yet :p 
Would I feel lots of movement and pressure around my bladder area if she was head down? I'm suspicious she's already flipped back to breech where she's more "at home" and is kicking away down there, it feels like I'm going to pee myself ALL of the time or like my waters are going to break and this morning I had a huge trickle of water down my leg and on my pyjamas (TMI, sorry!) but I don't think it was my waters, unfortunately! even though I'd like to go on Tuesday and have baby on my nans birthday 17th August :cloud9: so send vibes for me! if not, send vibes for the 7th Sept, that's my other nans birthday. Either would be nice :haha:


AND I MOVED UP THE LAST BOX ON MY TICKER! :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs_N

aw Holly is gorgeous! 

woo for last box Bekklez! I have a head down baby and just the last few days have been getting lots of pressure on my bladder. Not really feeling kicks or movements down there though, it's all at the top of my bump, but hiccups are really low down. Fingers crossed she hasn't flipped back - could just have her feet by her ears, or just be getting big enough to cause pressure whatever position she's in!


----------



## Blob

Only time i feel baby move down the bottom is when baby has gone back to back??


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Blob. Can you not let friends or family babysit so you could have a weekend off so to speak? Really feel for you. I don't think I could look after a screaming kiddie at this stage of my pregnancy.

Babythinkpink, my baby's hiccups are low down but I have a hard lump up top which I'm guessing is his bum. I also get sweeping movements under my rib cage from right to left and back again. Not sure what this is.. possibly feet? He tends to push his feet out at the top on my side so I feel his bum stick out at the same time. My belly then goes square!


----------



## babythinkpink

Blob said:


> Babythinkpink i didnt know you were worried baby was breech :hugs:

My 34 week antinatal threw this one up!

I asked because at 32 weeks i was told head down and scan confirmed this, but i had lots of movements after the scan and the movements are now in a totally different place, hickups have moved, and so have kicks.
Anyway i queeried this at 34 week check and the midwife had a feel, she was really unsure as to breech or not but said lets wait til 36 weeks and see, she then said lets listen to baby and if heartbeat is low then head is down, she tried for ages to get something then eventually got baby's heartbeat, right up high by my ribs! She said this really suggested to her breech.
My friend delivered breech and it scares me to death, not a chance i am doing that, but i don't want to be in labour and then be told hang on its breech lets c sec, or try to deliver, i want to be prepared and make the c sec from the word go.
The midwife's view seems to be, oh baby will move, let's just wait and see, not let's try and encourage or even check if it is breech or not!:shrug:

Thanks Mrsjo8, I am still hoping i am rubbing a bottom not a head!!

Emzy pics lovely, getting exited now, she sent me the one of her with baby and i text her back saying its the beat feeling in the world having your baby lying on you! 
Don't get me started, i am emotional enough!

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: hopefully they can confirm at your next appointment babythinkpink. It does sound like baby is breech though, from what you say. Are you doing things to try and get baby to turn? 

Just seen that we have another September star - jessmum2be has given birth at 35 weeks!
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/391996-introducing-my-new-baby-boy-pics.html


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww, congrats on the new babies - and good luck Shorman! 

Sorry I haven't been around much, been in and out of hospital with my blood pressure, and I have the midwife coming round today so not convinced I won't be going back in. Please send Labour dust, I think my body is failing around me I have been so ill :( 

:hugs:


----------



## genies girl

big congrats to Emzy sending you love x

Good luck Shorman ! xx

think pink, twin 1 has always been breech and twin 2 flits i find it hard to know whos whee but all my kicks are down very low and up high i get rolling bulges which must be a head as its so hard?


----------



## genies girl

Drazic- you poor thing hopefully your be doing the mum thing soon and you can leave the pregnancy problems behind x


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks sweety. That's the mad thing, get her here and all the blood pressure things will be sorted! I had no idea how i'll it can make you feel! I have had everything from 145/120, to 77/33 (that scared the nurses! lol) but low feels worse than high. Fingers crossed we will all be cuddling our healthy babies soon. :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Jessmum2be!!! xx


----------



## Daisybell

Blob said:


> Photos from Emma/Emzy :cloud9:

awww congrats again Emma Holly is lush!!! :cloud9:



Mrs_N said:


> Just seen that we have another September star - jessmum2be has given birth at 35 weeks!
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/391996-introducing-my-new-baby-boy-pics.html

well done to Jessmum2be on the birth of her son Kian :flower: he is
beautiful :flower:

yet another star is here :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs_N

drazic :hugs: you are having such a rough time of it, keeping my fingers crossed that baby comes along soon! wow 77/33 I bet they were running!


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey girls! Away for a week and look what i miss! Congrats to all the new babies! Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: Amy x


----------



## babythinkpink

Mrs_N said:


> :hugs: hopefully they can confirm at your next appointment babythinkpink. It does sound like baby is breech though, from what you say. Are you doing things to try and get baby to turn?
> l[/url]

Not sure what to do, I don't want to turn a non breech baby breech! 
My birthing ball is still deflated as i don't want to trigger birth either, any ideas on what i do? 
I am asking for a scan at 36 weeks if the midwife can't say for sure, i don't want guesses when its me that has to deliver! 

Drazic, :hugs: to you hun, everything pregnancy related goes as soon as baby pops out, it is amazing how fast you 'feel better' not long now! :hugs:


Hi Amy, hope you are doing well, lovely to see you xxxx


Had a lovely afternoon, we took dd to the local garden centre, sounds a bit saddo but it is a big Dobbies, and we went for a cup of tea and cake, I joined up dh to the dobbies club so he gets 2 free cups of tea or coffee every month, it was only a few quid with tesco points, we had a lovely look round, and after dd had ran off a few times and so was put in a trolley and under control it was really nice! 
We sat in the coffee shop saying next month we could be sat there with the baby in a car seat!
Looked at al the plants and showed dd the fish, they have chickens outside, and dd loves all the statues and stuff, there is so much to look at we were there a few hours!
Just right for a heavily pregnant lady, not too much of a strain but got me out of the house!

Another Star is born, coming thick and fast now! There are lots of us though! 

Back later, lots to keep up with here now! 

Sun is out, should i do washing or not!!:shrug:

:hugs: xx


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats Emzy and Jessmum2be.

Good Luck Shorman sennding lots of labour dust.

Drazic hope your doing okay and baby comes soon for you.

And yeah have moved to last box on my ticker. I cant wait to have my lil man here now some of us have had babies.


----------



## Asher

Aw beautiful pics of Holly, Emzy looks so well for it!! Congrats!

And congrats to Jess too, little Kian is gorgeous!

Shorman hope you're doing okay! This is all getting exciting now! All these little babes being born!

I am twingey and niggly again today, the bump has dropped a bit but nothing more than that! Hold on for one more week baby! x

PS I just noticed I'm in my last ticker box too! Yay!


----------



## hajis-sweetie

No word of a lie, each time I look at this thread, the number of babies born goes up!!! They are all making an appearance so fast!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulations Jess x

Sending you :hugs: and labour :dust: Drazic

Hope that Shorman is getting on ok.

Babythinkpink - MW told me that it's unlikely that any of the tips to turn a baby the right way from breech would work the other way around including the Moxibustion. Apparently, once they are head down they tend to stay that way. 

x


----------



## elmaxie

I just knew it! I haven't managed to get back on all day and you ladies are having your babies!!

Congrats Emma! Holly is gorgeous!
Congrats to jess on Kians birth too!

I gotta admit I am so jealous now lol

shorman good luck my love hoping to hear some baby news soon from you!

Just read on my Facebook that drazic and Simba are back in hospital again. Poor souls! Hoping that Simba arrives soon for her as she sounds like she is getting put through alot due to her BP! Hugs to you!

Well I went out with my mum and OH to the shops and got some lunch which was nice but they kept leaving me behind in the shops as my hips hurt so I am slower.
Then we get home and OH decides to take Nathan a walk and pick berries so my mum fancies tagging along so I ask how far it is etc...his repy is once you pass this bit it's litterally from out house to the play park (I can see the play park and walk to said play park in 2 mins!) so I go along. My OH is a liar!!
We were out for over 2 hours walking/stopping to pick berries. It's a good hours walk without the pregnant lady along an old disused railwayline that been made into a footpath from my village to the next town over!

I did almost pee myself laughing at a small boy who was being naughty and not listening to his mum so she had been saying not to leave the footpath as the bog gobblins would get him and eat him....but no he ran off the main path to a track on a slope leading into thick woods when all of a sudden a huge horse appears from nowhere (well ok from the woods) am the look on his face was priceless!!! Funnily enough he stuck close to his mum after that lol..

So huge walk = sore pelvis and crampy lower stomache.
Tea tonight = hoping to get Stuart to get us a takeaway with something spicey 

If that fails I am making mince and tatties for family tea tomorrow so might add too much bisto in hope that's what set me off with Nathan last time!!

Just now I am having a rest and urn bru!

Xxxx


----------



## becs0375

Congrats Jess, Kian is gorgeous xx

Been out and done my consumer research, 10 mins work for a tenner lol!! Easy!! I have a dull ache in my back and bump, finally got the rest of my stuff for my bag lol!! Now waiting for my fajitas for tea, yummy!!!


----------



## elmaxie

Grrr double post!!


----------



## ladykara

OMG i go to bed and wake up to find two new mummies !!

Congrats Emma and Jess, adorable babies !! 

good luck ..Shorman.. hope to hear its baby number 9... xx

Do these babies know its still August !! : )


----------



## drea2904

Hi girls!!! Oh its so exciting that all these wee babies are coming!! Congrats to all new yummy mummys:) And labour dust to Shorman and home Drazic & Simba are ok. <hug> to you all.xxx

My dongle isnt really working so just popping in for quick updates, Ive also got lots of twinges and niggles and really REALLY sore down below but dont think this bubba will make an early appearance until Sept at least!>xxx


----------



## Blob

Asher :hugs: You are sooo going soon :wohoo: :wohoo: 

Cant believe all the new babies...i'm quite jealous but i know my baby wont come soon :sulk:


----------



## Blob

Congratulations Jessmumtobe :hugs: 
Drazic :hugs: sounds like you're having a crap time hun :(


----------



## becs0375

Just had some spicy fajitas, walk later then a bounce!!!

Wonder how Shorman is getting on?!!!


----------



## Asher

Ha ha Blob I don't think I've got too long left myself! I reckon you'll pick up again soon though! I am feeling excited now, really looking forward to meeting my baby! 

We're a mad bunch! Spicy food and bouncing on balls! I'm on homemade veggie curry tonight yum!

Becs, you do lots of walking like me with your pooch. Do you find that your BHs really step up a notch when you're out walking? I can have a day where mine are quiet, and then once I get out walking (slowly ha ha!) they come on quite strong.


----------



## xcited4mybump

omg wow so many september babies are making an appearance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
congratulations to all the new mummies:hugs::hugs::kiss::happydance:
i am so excited and chuffed to bits for all of you......................everytime i pop on here more and more little stars are being born,and i feel quite emotional everytime i see a new little name and there birthday and weight.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## becs0375

Yes Claire, I find that after an hour out with Murphy my BH's are strong and can be quite painful!! Not nice!!!


----------



## Asher

Thanks Becs, one of these days I reckon they'll turn into the real thing! Eeek. My tummy is really really off today. Makes me wonder if my body is ready for the whole clearing out thing. Or maybe it's all in my mind!!


----------



## becs0375

I have had a few loose movements and lots of wind LMAO!!!! I can deffo tell she has moved down!!


----------



## Asher

Ha ha my particular fave phrase is "loose stools"!!!


----------



## sevilla24

I just love being able to say "My baby is due next month!!" And now with so many September stars already being born... it is that much more exciting!!


----------



## Boony

I wish I could go out walking with my dog. I have a Japanese Akita shes only 9 months old but already she bigger and stronger than me and sometimes she doesnt walk well on her lead so i cant risk taking her out coz she could easily pull me over. She gets very jealous when i go out without her bless her


----------



## Daisybell

awww boony i love Japanese Akitas they are lush!!!

i carnt wait untill tomorrow n i can say that i only have 3weeks letf :wohoo:


hope all is going well Shorman? :dust:

feeling rather agitated atm think baby is on my bladder, keep needing to pee
oh the joys eh?


----------



## opticalillus5

Congrats Emma & Jess!!! Good Luck Shorman! Can't believe babies are coming so quickly! 

I'm upset at the moment. I got my nursery EXACTLY how I wanted it yesterday, and OH's dad and his partner have bought us a nursing chair. OK, so we asked for a nursing chair, but this one is HUGE and reclines. 

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S79825211

It looks awful in my nursery, as it takes up ALL the room :cry:

AND I can't feed in it, as when I was feeding DD I had to sit up straight. :cry:

And now OH has put it up, I don't think we'll be able to take it back. And even if we do, I can't find another one that's smaller. I want one so that I don't disturb OH too much in the middle of the night when I'm feeding baby. 

I'm so upset - Nursery was perfect yesterday. I'm actually crying now. :cry: 

AND to make it worse, OH is making tea. I ask him what is in the pans, and he says veg. I WANTED SALAD. And I told him I wanted salad earlier. :cry: 

God I sound so spoilt. But I don't care. I'm fed up :cry: and i've had enough of being pregnant and having heartburn and having every bloody thing I do with that nursery being messed up by OH's stupid F*cking family. :cry:


----------



## MamaBird

Oh my!!! I am offline for half a day and look at all the excitement!!!

Congrats Emma and Matt!! Holly is beautiful!!!:hugs:

And Congrats Jessmum2be!!! Such a quick delivery!!! :happydance:

Shorman :dust: for a quick and easy labour and delivery!!

That was so much info I just didn't retain anything else! :blush: Will be back later to check for updates!

xo


----------



## Boony

Daisybell shes not always lush shes normally a pain in the a**e! So far she has ripped my carpet, put a hole in y kitchen door, tore up my garden, chewed on god knows how many things in my kitchen and broke a stairgate. We are moving house in 2 weeks and were having to buy a dog run that fixes to the wall just so she cant escape out the garden (she does this on a regular basis with the fences the raf provide) and this is costing us almost £700!!! I would say she is worth it but some days it doesnt seem it lol


----------



## becs0375

What a nightmare Optical, why do people feel the need to interfer! Grrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!

Boony, we are so lucky with our dog. He is only 9 months but walks to heel and is brilliant off the leed. He hasn't touched anything in the house, when we got him everyone said that we would have truble with him but we haven't had a pick of bother, we can leave him to have the run of the house and he is so good. I really feel for you, my friend has an akita and she is a little sod!!

Murphy is tired after his walk and is now spread out on the sofa!! Just had a shower and now gonna relax!! Think I might have some ice cream!! Mmmm Ben and Jerrys!!! Naff all on tv tonight as per ususal, so might stick a film on!!


----------



## Snoozie

Emma! Congrats and welcome baby Holly!

Shorman, good luck, hoping you get a lovely quick delivery.xxx

Peeps! All this baby popping, you're making me nervous lol! I have been so busy the last few days, probably the samje tomorrow. Then next week I have to think about school uniform shopping! Blah, wish I could just oput my feet up tbh.

Love to all mums and bumps.xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Optical - :hugs: you will be able to take the chair back to Ikea hun, DH can dis-essemble it. They are really good with returns. Why don't you swap it for one of their bucket chairs? https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00100877 they are comfy but you will be able to sit up nice and straight. x 

Has Shorman got a text buddy?


----------



## Boony

Becs the main problem with her is that because shes so big she can reach everything! so when we shut her in the kitchen she can reach everything from off the kitchen units and anything in the sink etc really easily and if she can reach it she seems to think its there for her to chew, she is getting better as she gets older though. Its worse because she can open doors aswell and jump the smaller stair gates and the chain link fencing in the garden. Once shes got out of the playful puppy stage she'll be a lovely dog shes great with my son when everyone said she wouldnt and she protects him and me. The main problem we had with her was toilet training but shes got it now and is so much better. 

What breed is your dog? We always knew getting a Akita would be hard work but it would'v been much easier if i didnt fall pregnant 1 month after getting her lol


----------



## Blob

:hugs: :hugs: Optical 

My BHs go mad when i walk but that means nothing for me :cry:
Asher i've been pretty much feeling like i have food poisening for days :wacko: Its gross but not thinking it means my baby will come soon :grr: You for definate are though :flower:


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Hey there September Star mummies :hi:

I've perused this thread a few times but have been very reluctant to join for 2 main reasons:

1. I have a complicated pregnancy with many ups and downs and wasn't (still not) sure I will make it to September.
2. My scans are a constant contradiction and find that my gestation gets tracked back or forward depending on which sonographer is doing it. My last said I was due early October. :wacko:

Today I finally though, "what the heck, why not? I'm pretty sure our babies were conceived after Christmas so surely these bubs are September stars whether they come early or not!"

So here I am, expecting boy/girl twins (allegedly, I'll believe it when I see them) on 28 September (that's 40 weeks gestation - of course I won't go that far with twins, but will let you know once my C-section date has been set).


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations to the new mummies, but I must say I am a little jealous!! :flower:
Go Shorman, may you have a quick and easy delivery. :kiss:

Just a thought I had earlier really...quite random...I wonder who will have the biggest baby?? I thought as we bet on who will deliver next perhaps we could bet on who will have the chubbiest Bubba!! :haha:

Hope all you ladies are well. xx


----------



## becs0375

Boony, we have a chocolate lab, he is a big dog now! We got Murphy at 7 weeks and then I found out I was pregnant!! Wouldn't be without him, he is brilliant with my nephew and niece so I know he will be fine with baby! Your dog sounds lush, I bet she is gorgeous!! Just ashame the MOD don't dog proof gardens, we have chain fencing with a hedge and the people 2 doors up have 2 staffies that bark like mad at Murphy, we said if we were staying we would put proper fencing up. They sound so vicious!!

Welcome I_AM_LIVID, hope you are ok???


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Teeny Weeny said:


> Congratulations to the new mummies, but I must say I am a little jealous!! :flower:
> Go Shorman, may you have a quick and easy delivery. :kiss:
> 
> Just a thought I had earlier really...quite random...I wonder who will have the biggest baby?? I thought as we bet on who will deliver next perhaps we could bet on who will have the chubbiest Bubba!! :haha:
> 
> Hope all you ladies are well. xx

Just wanted to say how much I love your avatar. Never saw a 4d scan shot that clear.


----------



## becs0375

Shorman has just posted that she has had her baby xxx Congratulations xxx


----------



## bethx

hi havent been on this for ages but i thought id add my edd which is 10th sept :) congrats to all the yummy mummys who have had there lil ones . mine should be along soon ! x


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats Shorman on the birth of your little girl


----------



## Blob

:wohoo: :wohoo: Shorman :yipee:

:wave: Iamlivid dates on scans are weird...i'm not sure if my date is the 29th or 28th (August) or 3rd (sep) :wacko:
:wave: Beth 

OMG just been in the pool and its heaven!! So nice and hot but had to get out cos i was TOOOOO hot :haha: Was so so relaxing and yummy!! We sat in it and watched a dvd :)


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: I_AM_LIVID & Beth

Yay another September Star - Congratulations Shorman

DH has just been doing the Moxibustion so baby is having a wriggle. No sign of the 180degree flip I need though. Turn baby, please turn........


----------



## elmaxie

Woo hoo Shorman! Congrats!
Not seen the thread yet but yay on your girl!
Seems the girls are catching up with the boy stars now!

Just a quick pass by to see how you all are and how shorman was doing.
Going to bed but wondered if it's just me who thinks wonder if I will get woken tonight by waters breaking/regular strong contractions/plug loss??

Might just be me lol but tonight I am hoping quite hard after the agony walking and hot curry to try and start it off...just hope it's not in vain lol

night all!

Xxx


----------



## Asher

Hi to the new ladies! Yay another twin mummy! 

Congrats to Shorman on the birth of your baby girl! We've got 9 September Stars! Madness!

Blob you made me laugh you being in your pool watching a DVD! That's cool!

Aw Optical I'm sure you can take your chair back to Ikea can't you? Hope so. :hugs:

Becs I didn't realise Murphy is a choccie lab. Our big lad Loosh (Lucius) is a black lab. Big old lazy sod he is!

We took the kids to my brother in law's tonight - he's just got engaged (that's a whole different story!), and our group of friends are all off out into Manchester drinking and possibly clubbing. Obviously I'm not drinking, but DH was keen that we go to the house first as they weren't heading off in a cab until 9.45. So we took the kids and went. DH has had a couple of cans and is now chatting away (to me I think), but we were chatting about how we don't feel even slightly jealous of them all going out to get trolleyed! How times change eh? I'd love a couple of glasses of wine, but 9.45 is nearly bedtime, not getting in a cab to town time!


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey new ladies!

Sorry for the lack of personals girls. I have been in the hospital again (every day this week :dohh:) and I am just too knackered. But I wanted to send you all such huge thanks for all the love and let you know I am thinking of you all! :hugs:


----------



## genies girl

blob can i come and sit your pool? i dont fit in the bath anymore :)

hi Livid come and chat pass some of that hospital time x

i made summer pudding for lunch at in laws tommorow and am now sitting in bed watching american pie wild eh?


----------



## Asher

Hiya Drazic, been thinking about you again today, you need to be having little Simba really soon to get this all over and done with! Bless you!

Aw Genies!! Not fitting in the bath!! Not too long to go!


----------



## becs0375

Claire, I so know what you mean about the whole geting drunk thing!! I don't miss it it at all!! I just think about how much money it costs these days!!! Our Murphy is just one chilled lab, still quite a puppy in some ways but like an old man in others!!

Genies, bless you x

Drazic, really hope Simba makes an appearance soon so you can feel better xx

I am off to bed in a bit, got a long day tomorrow, its my nieces 2nd birthday and we are all off to the zoo!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

I'm still in hospital so writing on my phone which isn't all that easy, but just wanted to thank the girls for passing on my updates and thanks to you all for your lovely comments! Baby holly is adorable and we still can't quite believe she is ours to keep! Lol

I'll write a birth story when were settled at home, but had to stay in tonight as I had to be stiched up in theatre for a bad tear! We are both good though and am trying to get to grips with breastfeeding. 

Congrats to the other new mummies and hope everyone is well. Will pop back soon xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

I'm still in hospital so writing on my phone which isn't all that easy, but just wanted to thank the girls for passing on my updates and thanks to you all for your lovely comments! Baby holly is adorable and we still can't quite believe she is ours to keep! Lol

I'll write a birth story when were settled at home, but had to stay in tonight as I had to be stiched up in theatre for a bad tear! We are both good though and am trying to get to grips with breastfeeding. 

Congrats to the other new mummies and hope everyone is well. Will pop back soon xxx


----------



## becs0375

So glad you are ok Emma, Holly is totally gorgeous xxx Fx'd you are out very soon xxx


----------



## Asher

Aw Emzy thanks for updating us! Loving the pics of baby Holly, she's lovely. You sound tired but happy! Well done you. xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey ladies, on iPod again so struggling with replies. Congratulations Shorman :hugs: excellent news & a nice quick delivery! 
Drazic, hope your feeling better soon hunny xxx
Does anyone know if we have another set of twins due? My friend on facebook has had hers & I can't remember if she's a september star (as I know they have come early), her name is Gaynor........ring any bells to anyone?

Well, disk golf was cancelled due to the rain so I went along to bowling instead. Really enjoyed it, haven't played for over 10years (and Tufty loved it lol).
Then we went for a mexican meal which was scrummy, didn't persuade my little one to begin evacuation though heehee, aaaah well.
Right, back to birthday celebrations - take care everyone xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Emzy huge congrats! She is adorable, can't wait to read all about it!

Congratulations to shorman, I'm going to go and read her thread now!

Hope everyone has had a lovely day! Drazic I'm crossing everything I can hoping that your baby comes soon so you can breathe a sigh of relief and wave goodbye to bad pregnancy symptoms!!

Night all! x


----------



## Jellycat

Emzy, hope you get out soon

Drazic :hugs: Keep strong your nearly there, I cant imagine how you must be feeling xx

Shorman ; Big Congratulations!!!

The wedding was wonderful, it was such a lovely day even with the rainy weather. Yes I cried (3 times in total! 1- I hugged the bride 2- Groom spoke about losing his father 3- Groom said how he looked upto me and my DH and that DH said to him a couple of weeks back that he enjoys waking upto me every morning knowing he has another day with the most wonderful woman in the world ) my heart melted all 3 times. 
Had great food , fab company and managed to last until 10 this evening.... even managed a dance with my lovely husband.. Cant wait to see my friends when they come back off honeymoon. They both looked stunningly beautiful today...... anyway sorry for gushing to you all but I just feel high on life this evening.

Sweet dreams girlies xxx


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Ladies swimming, playing golf, attending birthdays and weddings.... so, so, so very jealous. I'm stuck in hospital and all the fun stuff is going on without me. Since I was admitted on Wednesday the 4th I've missed a friend's baby shower (she is due around the same time I am), my girlfriend's 32nd surprise birthday party that her DH managed to pull off without squeaking a word (she can be a drill sergeant when she suspects something, so my money was placed on her finding out) and today I have friends celebrating their 15th year anniversary. My OH was teasing me that he would drop by for few minutes because he suspects there will be hot ladies there. Can't believe no one had the audacity to postpone these events until I'm out of hospital. :hissy:


----------



## spacecadet

Hiya! Can I join the September stars please? :) I've been a lurker really so thought it about time I introduced myself..
My due date is 2nd sept and I've had 3 scans now confirming a boy! 
I must say it's quite scary and exciting seeing all these September star babies popping out all over the place! Congratulations to all the new mummies!
Best wishes to all the mummies to be xx


----------



## Krakir

Can't remember if i said this or not... But congrats Shorman!! :hugs:

iamlivid, i don't think i could handle missing out on so many events :( poor you!:hugs:

Hope your bubba makes a show soon Drazic, so you can be done with all this pregnancy silliness! 

Emzy hope that tear doesn't give you too much trouble :S

I've been having lots of annoying pains in my lower bits today, walking is just dreadful, i'm assuming its from her engaging :shrug:


----------



## becs0375

Jellycat, sounds like you had a lovely time. We have a wedding to go to on 3rd September!!

I_AM_LIVID, poor you, must be awful being stuck in hospital, are they going to induce you or something?? xx

Spacecadet, welcome along, another East Anglia lady!!!

Krakir, hope your pains are not too painful x

I have been up since 6am, thought I needed a poo then I came across all sick and hungry so have just had some crumpets! I felt all sick and clamy in the night and my lower back and front have been quite niggly!!! She is bloody teasing me!! My wee has a funny smell to it too, I think it smells a bit sweet! But then again I swore to my OH last night that I could smell toast!!! We are off to the zoo today for my nieces birthday, can't believe she is 2!!!! Lots of walking for me today.


----------



## Blob

Awwww Iamlivid :hugs: thats rubbish!!
Asher i feel the same i do not feel sad at all that i cant go out...sometimes i do wonder if i'm missing out. Then i think about all the sleezy men who get too close and the smell of smoke outside and people throwing up :sick: and i remember i dont like drinking anyways :haha:

:hi: spacecadet 

Becs OMG i do that i swear i can smell cinimon :wacko: I feel niggly all the time, i've come to ignore it now :(


----------



## janeydee

IVE HAD MY BABY!!! yay!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Alfie was born 3 wks early on 13.08.10 weighing 5lb 14oz. All is well, he's just perfect in every way possible and is home with Mummy and Daddy.
4 Hour labour, (thanks to rasberry leaf tea!) with gas and air and diamorphine!
wanted an epidoral but i got to 10cm so fast i couldnt have it. Was horrendous at the time but one look at him and he was worth every second, although i think it may be a good while before he has a brother or sister!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
will post some pics of our little superstar asap x


----------



## Asher

Argh Jayneydee congrats! Well done to you, love the name! What a quick delivery! x

Hi Spacecadet! Congrats on your impending wee man! 

Aw IamLivid, not sounding like a good time for you. It won't be long though until your twins arrive and your life returns to a new sense of normality. 

Jellycat, sounds like you had a lovely day and night. x

I had had a nice night and we were chatting away nicely until some sex programme came on the telly, I couldn't reach the remote, and DH refused to turn it off. I mean, it was almost like the bloody 10 minute freeview for a porn channel. I ended up going hunting for the remote and changing the channel myself, whilst DH sat smirking cos he obviously thought it was hilarious. I am still a bit peed off with him now!

So, who's gonna pop today then?


----------



## Blob

Jaynedee congrats :wohoo:

Urgh Asher sex programs make me cringe :lol: I dont like looking at other naked people :haha:

Keep trying to tell this baby i'm ready to meet them and to hurry up please...its not working though.


----------



## becs0375

Congrats Janeydee!!!! Very quick delivery!!!! Alfie is a lovely name!!

Whats to miss about going out?? Drunk people talking crap, being sick and stinking of kebabs!


----------



## Mummy2Asher

Hey ladies, 
Well after a few days of dtd and no signs of baby I've decided to give up and just wait! 
Feeling rough with the no sleep and swollen everything but I bet everyone is! I'm starting a home learning course 2moro to take my mind off waiting for the baby and give me something to do instead of sitting watching tv and cleaning way too much. 

I really really want to go horse riding, I started taking my son and I'm so jealous! 
Hope everyone is having a nice relaxing Sunday!


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Can you imagine trying to get on one just now...leg up and bang your tummy hits the saddle :) Though i do think i will be telling :baby: if they dont hurry up then i'm getting on mine...should scare him/her out in no time :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Aaaah do you think baby must be engaging/low... i just felt her moving her head but it was like in my pelvis was THE weirdest feeling ever :haha: I dont remember with Tabs as she only went 3/5ths


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Blob said:


> Aaaah do you think baby must be engaging/low... i just felt her moving her head but it was like in my pelvis was THE weirdest feeling ever :haha: I dont remember with Tabs as she only went 3/5ths

I swear I had that yesterday. Really low down and she was twisting her head left and right. I have my next mw app Wednesday so I will be curious to see what she says.


----------



## Daisybell

Boony sure sounds like a hand full, but it will all be worth it when she gets out of the puppy phase though :thumbup:

:wave: I_AM_LIVID & Beth & spacecadet

:hugs: Drazic

Congratulations Shorman :wohoo:

great to hear from you emma congrats again on the birth of holly, hope you arehome soon :flower:

sounds like you had a fab time jellycat, well done you for lasting untill 10pm
i was in bed before 9:30pm :blush:

Congratulations Jayneydee :wohoo: love the name :thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: I_AM_LIVID!! So pleased that things have worked out and that you've got pretty much through your whole pregnancy! How are you feeling?

:hi: also bethx and spacecadet!! How are you both doing?

Optical :hugs:. Don't worry hun you are totally entitled to be emotional. We were looking for a feeding chair and it was actually my dh that saw that chair and said it would be unsuitable. We also thought maybe the bucket chair would be better. Try and take it back and see how it goes. Even if you don't, if you can't use it for feeding then it's pointless so ebay it at least. :hugs:

Teeny, I really hope it won't be me having the biggest baby but the Drs seem to think he's a giant!!

Congratulations Shorman and janeydee!!! Whoo hoo!!!

Aww Drazic you poor thing. :hugs: Hope you get home soon. xx


----------



## MrsJ08

I don't know - I wake up at 5.20 am, can't get back to sleep so log on here to check if any baby's have been born. Log off, go back to sleep and what happens.....

Congratulations Janeydee :happydance:


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks so much for all the love girls, honestly it means the world! No sign of baby - she is a wiggly little ninja but nothing else :) Got the midwife coming around again today and HOPEFULLY she won't send me back to the hospital. If she does I am going to really start making noises about induction, my body has had enough I think :) 

Hope you are all coping well and getting excited! Can't wait to see all your babies :D


----------



## Blob

BAH I really want a lazy day this week where Tabs is taken and i can just lie in bed and do nothing at all :haha:


----------



## Drazic<3

10 babies born! I want to be number 11, but I have a feeling I will be much, much higher up the list!


----------



## apaton

hey ladies im on this mobile broadband and the signal is rubbish !
congrats to all the new mummies im getting really excited now :happydance:

drazic :hugs:

ill keep spying on you all , but sometimes this net wont work :cry: virigin commin thursday so be back then :):) xxx


----------



## BLONDIE35

I can't believe how many babies are now being born. Congratulations Shorman and Emzywemzy!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

If anyone has anything to buy from Mamas and Papas today I have a code for an additional 10% off - it works on reduced and full price - here is is CRM48AUGUST

x


----------



## Blob

TEN babies :shock: This is just not fair :haha:


----------



## apaton

blob i agree!! lol x


----------



## genies girl

10 babies! whos going to be 11 then??

got lunch at the inlaws today im not sure my summer pudding has worked though.

Thanks for all the adds on facebook great to put faces to people even if i dont know all the names:) if you havent added me please feel free.

im hoping to tick a few things off the list today i want to have a go at putting the car seats in the car, i dont want to be standing at the hospital with two car seats and no clue how to strap them in x


----------



## Daisybell

:wave: again

Was just having a bath and realised that i'm 37weeks today!!!! :wohoo:

oooo and so is Louise!! 

Happy 37weeks Louise :happydance: xxxx


----------



## babythinkpink

becs0375 said:


> My wee has a funny smell to it too, I think it smells a bit sweet! But then again I swore to my OH last night that I could smell toast!!!

How very weird, I have noticed my wee smells different, not horrible just different, and i could smell toast too, for ages i was looking round the bedroom wondering what i could smell that i was thinking was toast:wacko:
Not just me than!:haha:

Welcome to the new babies, congratulations new mummies, i have not been gone long and doing congratulations in bulk already!!:happydance:

Welcome newbies, stalkers and otherwise all welcome!!:thumbup:

Mrsjo8 thanks for the code, I think i have everything now! I really liked a m&p swing but i got one from babies r us and put it together yesterday and it looks fab, very pleased! 

Sending huge :hugs: to everyone who has had enough! I remember my first, by 6 months i wanted him out, and had so had enough, I was just sitting round in tears by 9 months! 
This time its funny, its gone quite fast and the pregnancy has not been half as bad as my others, especially the last one, so i suppose i have tollorated it better, although don't ask me how i feel about it in 5 weeks:haha:

We are going to the maternity unit today, see how much it has changed, or not since last time!
I remember looking round b4 but it was ages b4 i had dd, this time it will feel like i will be back in no time!

35 weeks for me today!:happydance: 
Woke up with a foot or something stuck in my ribs, took ages to get it to move, and even now it seems to be preffered place for whatever it is! 
Baby seems to feel different each day with positioning, last night it felt like baby was sideways, how i really dont know, there can't be that much room in there!

Hope everyone is good, and look forward to seeing who is next to pop!

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations janeydee, Glad your both doing well !!!!, look forward to pictures

Helllo bethx and spacecadet 

Becs I was so nervous before going to the wedding... what if I need the loo, have a funny turn, need to sit down etc but everyone was so kind to ensure I felt comfortable I needn't of worried. You will have an excellent time like me, you may have little one by then xxx

Asher, sorry I couldn't help but laugh when you said about the sexy tv and DH I would of been annoyed too. Men think they are funny sometimes

Got up this morning to find my bumps dropped... might explain why I had to get up 6 times last night to wee !!!I asked DH what he thought and he agrees bump has got smaller over night very weird.

Im off now to tuck into sausage and egg sandwiches made by DH yum yum


----------



## Blob

My baby seems to loooooove being back to back :dohh: Its really uncomfy...

Apaton i think we should have a little mini sulk far too many people are jumping the que :haha:

Happy 35 weeks :wohoo: babythinkpink


----------



## elmaxie

Hey ladies!

Just a quick one from me today. Stuart back at work so of course last night at 4:30 Nathan starts screaming to get us to go in his room. He did get the hint after a while then Hannah decided to swap sides in my stomach which was pretty uncomfortable, then OH decideds to get up as he is working early and makes so
much noise Nathan gets up again...but I was bad and at 6am (his usual wake up time) took him in with me and we got another 2 hours sleep!!

Unfortunately the walk and curry did nothing! I actually have NO hip pain at all today(it's been there for weeks!!) and even though I am on anti sickness medication I have spent all morning throwing up with Nathan finding it hillarious then trying to push in to see what I was doing!

I can't believe we have 10 stars!!

Congrats on baby Alfie!

It's lovely going on Facebook and seeing all the little babies...makes me want to be next BUT I have weird OCD thing where I don't lie odd numbers lol so don't really want to be no11 LOL

right I better head am on my pod while trying to tidy upstairs between rushing to throw up....gah I hate morning sickness!!!

Will get online later when hubby comes home...am sure by then we will have a few more stars on the way or even here!!

Hugs to all.xx


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Hey there :hi:

Yes, having an elective c-section but the date has not been booked yet. My OB gets indecisive when he looks at his calendar. Hopefully soon we'll have a date.

Was admitted in hospital nearly two weeks ago after slight contractions.They managed to stop them before any real harm was done and everything is fine with twinnies (amniotic fluids, cervix, movement and weight), but they decided to keep in for monitoring until I'm at a safe 35 weeks. So, hoping to be back home in less than two weeks :happydance:

Congrats to Jayneydee and all the new mummies. I'm jealous but sincerely hope I'm not next.


----------



## limpetsmum

Morning ladies,
Welcome tot he new comers & congratulations on your expected bubbas!
Congratulations janeydee, Gorgeous name :thumbup:

MrsJ08 - is that for online only or can it be used instore? I stayed over at inlaws last night so i might pop into Solihull for a mooch around (it's our nearest mamas&papas).

Jellycat - was a wonderful think for your husband to say - bless him!

Drazic - hope you feel better soon sweetie & little one stops playing you up!

Well i got up this morning feeling quite sore & swollen down there :blush: i think i may have thrush or something (sorry if tmi) i'll bring it up with my midwife tomorrow - not sure if i can have pessaries to clear it up with bubba being engaged :shrug:. Anyways.......lol.......so i decided to have a bath (inlaws are in Ireland at the moment & DH gone to a track day so i'm all on my todd) - it was luuuuurvely! Much deeper than mine so i could actually submerge a bit of my bump in the water & it's longer too, i kinda fell asleep i was so comfy.......woke up 2 hours later as the water has gone cool :haha:.

When i WASN'T asleep in there i was wathing Tufty breathing - can anyone else see this? It was very sweet but weird! Right where my belly ring is - i was watching tiny up & down movements, not sure if that means Tufty is back to back & i was looking at belly going in & out or what :shrug:, i liked it either way :flower:. 

Went to visit another hospital yesterday afternoon, hhmmmmm. It ticked everything New Cross didn't, but nothing which New cross did (that'll take a while for you all to get your pregnant brains around heehee). Basically it wa sa lovely new-ish maternity wing, plenty of facilites, 2 birth pools plus jacuzzi baths in all bathrooms, most importantly it was clean & looked well maitained. Hwever when i asked about the staffs knowledge of hypnobirthing & if they would support our choice for this the Matron didn't have a clue what i was talking about & just kept harping on about how they give gas & air on arrival to get it in your system, then pethidine then an epidural. I expressed wishes not to have all the above & she just looked at me as if to say 'oh yes you will' :growlmad:. Then she went on about how if the baby didn't come out crying they take it off you & over to the resusitaire until it does cry!!! I'm sorry but not all babies cry at birth, & hypnobirthing promotes a calm baby! She may as well of said they will hang the baby upside down & smack it! :cry:
DH & i agreed we are still on for New Cross with an immediate discharge from delivery suite if anything happens before we view our last booked hospital next sunday. 

OK grump over (sorry to rant) i'm off to get dressed now i've cooled down so i can head to the shops before making my way back home. Might even pick up a hair dye :thumbup:
Have good afternoons everyone! Chat later xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Limpets - you can use it instore (today only) if you print a copy of the email and take it with you. If you would like me to forward the email - DM me your email address and I will forward it to you.

Just realised - I am on the last box of my ticker :happydance::yipee::headspin::juggle::wohoo:


----------



## limpetsmum

Awwww i don't have a printer :cry: thanks anyway hun, i've written the code down & i can always be cheeky & try (if i see anything that is).

Woohoo last ticker box :happydance:


----------



## Boony

Limpets - Jayden didnt cry at birth he was such a happy baby he came out cooing and made the midwives laugh! They didnt take him away we had skin to skin for half an hour before they took him to be cleaned and dressed. I didnt do hypnobirthing though i had pethidine.


----------



## Louise3512uk

Morning all! Wow another baby born! Massive congrats, what a lovely name!

Sorry for selfish post but I'm 37 weeks today! Woohoo! Happy 37 weeks to you too Daisy! Eviction process is getting started today, DH is beside himself with excitement and has talked about it non stop since he woke up! I told him he has to wait until bedtime!!

Becs, I have a funny feeling that things are starting to happen for you! Me and DH just sat reading the thread and he said he now thinks that you will be number 11! (Sorry Blob!)

Drazic, still thinking of you and willing simba to make an appearance asap!!

I'm on to 4 RLT tablets a day now... especially after what was said about it helping with the quick labour! I'm going to go on to 5 next week and 6 the week after, bloomin things cost a fortune though!!

I can't remember many of the things I was going to catch up on... I'm sooo tired still! Still didn't manage to sleep last night, my right hip was still really hurting whether I was laid on my right or my left! I'm going to give it another couple of days and then I'll be phoning the hospital back to speak to the physio! It's feeling a little out of place when walking around now which it wasn't before! Maybe it's down to the fact that I'm having to wear a heel raise and support belt and it's starting to put me back together?! Who knows!

DH is starting to whinge a bit now about it still seeming aaaaaaaaaaaages till due date! We've kind of been working towards full term, but the thought that there could potentially be 5 weeks before her appearance is rubbish!! He's so desperate for her to be here soon, if she comes late he will have so little time with her before he goes away :(

Anyway, I'm going to make a start on our Sunday roast! Bye for now! x


----------



## babythinkpink

elmaxie said:


> It's lovely going on Facebook and seeing all the little babies...makes me want to be next BUT I have weird OCD thing where I don't lie odd numbers lol so don't really want to be no11 LOL

Another one i have, the odd number 'thing', but dh has this too, he says i need to have one more baby so he has had even numbers of babies!! I count my step son so for me thats 6 and even enough even if i have only given birth to 5 of them (only:haha:)
He is worse than me, if you offer him a sweet he takes 2, because won't do odd numbers, he would rather not have anything than an odd number!!

The midwife makes such a difference but we were really lucky last time and she was great and read my birthplan and talked it through, as for babies crying, i like to hear something as i know everything is ok, my first was born in a bad way and had only 1 on the apgar score, he was blue and floppy and quiet and it scared me to death, the others were better births so nice and pink as soon as they took their first breath, my last baby was quite quiet, it was a lovely calm birth and she has made up for it noise wise ever since:haha:

Well off to hospital soon, see what i have coming, feel rubbish, dh said, 'we dont have to go' I just said 'oh yes we do' I want to see the place if its changed, ok for him he is just a spectator, bloomin men, they don't understand, I expect football is on or something he wants to see.....um, tough!

:hugs:xx


----------



## Carley22

Oh my giddy aunt... 10 babies..... i wanna jump the queue!! Daves getting all impatient now as well he was to cuddle his baby! 

Congrats to everyone with their little ones and all of those who have reached full term over the past few days...

Who's next?


----------



## Drazic<3

Me,me,me,me!!! If my BP is up again today, might be induction town anyway!


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats Janeydee


----------



## Jellycat

Good luck Drazic, let us know what they decide xx

Louise congrats on going Full Term !!!

Babythinkpink - Hope your visit to hospital goes well, I really enjoyed ours seeing all the facilities


----------



## Louise3512uk

Oh my goodness I'm in labour!!!!!!!



Only joking :(


----------



## Jessica214

wow!! 10 babys!! congrats to everyone!:flower: I know im going to be sitting here at 39 or 40 weeks going....REALLY????? haha o-well! :)


----------



## Drazic<3

My BP is normal today! For the first time this week, no hospital! :happydance:

Spicy tacos tonight, TIME TO GET OUT SIMBA! :rofl:


----------



## Jellycat

Louise3512uk said:


> Oh my goodness I'm in labour!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Only joking :(

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## noodle79

Congratulations to all the ladies that have given birth xx


----------



## MrsJ08

I am so seriously bored today that I've resorted to watched a John Wayne film on tv because there is nothing else on :rofl: 

I could do with some excitement - can someone go into labour please? Blob or Drazic, I nominate you two!


----------



## ThatGirl

congrats to everyone, :) just deciding if i should go finish my hospital bag erm


----------



## Blob

MrsJ08 ME PLEASE ME PLEASE :haha: But :nope: I think Asher is first...Think i will be here a week and a bit more :(

Louse :sulk: I SERIOUSLY got exited until i saw the bottom!!


----------



## Asher

Louise you seriously had me going there!! :haha: Happy 37 weeks!! 

Aw Drazic! The one day we're thinking you might get induced, and your BP sorts itself out! Crazy!

Blob you made me giggle. I think my body's doing just what yours has been doing! I had a mad rush of wanting to do stuff this morning, did loads of washing and cleaning, changed all the beds. DH put the baby's crib up and I put some bedding in it. We've even been for our swim and the kids are now at MIL's for a couple of hours. I am niggling like a mad thing, loads of BHs, and some have been painful. I nipped into Morrisons for some salad before, and had one as I got out of the car, and I could hardly walk! Not good! Who knows? Baby or no baby coming? I had been thinking making it to 37 weeks next Saturday might be a possibility, but I don't think so at the moment. But then I could go off to bed tonight and this could all stop as usual. Maybe this time my body can do it.........!!

The worst thing about the whole sex programme thing with DH last night was that it was about some slapper who was experimenting with S&M, twisting her pigtails around her fingers, licking her lips and saying she was hoping to get spanked! Yeah as if I can even attempt to look sexy in this state! I think that was why it pissed me off even more! :dohh:

Any more news from the moxibustion MrsJO8?


----------



## Choc1985

Lol Louise I got exited then lol 

Well I hope we have all had good weekends I went to a 18th bday BBQ yesterday in the rain but was good fun and had a good nite sleep got up once about 2.30 then agen at about 7 that's really good for me felt great wen I got up finally started the jobs I wanted to lol 

Limpets they have a m&p in the bull That's any closer although bit late now lol 

Congratulations to all the new mummies I soooo wanna be next lol 

My moms goin away tomorro so I'm really hopin I don't go into labour till she bk a week on wed as she's my other birth partner lol

I'm off for a while the oh has just ran me a bath ( he can be nice sometimes ) although I'm sure it's do he can watch rest of footie in peace lol


----------



## LittleAurora

wow!! congrats to all the new mummies!!!!!!!


----------



## ThatGirl

do i need anything else for my bag ladies its packed prepared for a c section

think itss almost sorted now got about 7-8 sleep suits , vests, 2 coming home outfits (depends which one fits ov...er his personalised nappy lol) spossie nappies :( a a couple mothercare smart nappy outers spossie inners and washable inners, shampoo, baby wipes, sposie ones and reusable, baby face cloths, mitts 5 pairs (his personalised pair for coming home), 2 hats, baby bath towel, blanket for coming him, jacket for coming home, 2 comforters/teddys, brush and comb set, cotton wool, anything else i need for him??? in my bag, 3 nighties, socks, pants, breastpads, maternity pads, nipple cream and shields, shampoo, wash, deordrant etc,,,need to sort camera, anything else??See more


----------



## Mummy2Asher

i want to be number 11 please!!! but i very much doubt it....
a lady in a shop today says she thinks my baby is coming tonight becuase im carrying very low, i said i hope so!!!
i cant wait for my midwife appointment this week and see how much baby is engaged.

is there a facebook group for september stars? thatd be great to join so i can update when i have my lil one.


----------



## MrsJ08

Asher said:


> Any more news from the moxibustion MrsJO8?

No :cry: DH is still enjoying burning my toes but it seems to be having less effect than it did at first. Baby is Transverse today with head to the left and bum to the right. Getting the occasional kick to my bladder. Wish I could just turn baby 90 degrees to the right and it would be in the perfect position. Thanks for asking hun x


----------



## Drazic<3

Blob, lets both go! I am having a spicy tea tonight, but from how kicky and wiggly Simba is today, think she is more than happy in there!


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Asher thats how i feel...how on earth are we meant to look good pregnant? Nah i think you will go soon :hugs: My body has totally stopped everything :cry:

Drazic :hugs: You can go tonight and me tomorrow :haha: you need it more... But same this baby is more than happy in there :dohh: I was thinking about just compressing my tummy so its uncomfy and baby has to come :haha:


----------



## Drazic<3

Grrr, these comfortable babies! I thought they were supposed to slow down towards the end, she seems to get more hyper by the day!?

But thanks chic, I'll happily take you up on that!


----------



## Asher

Grr MrsJ I keep thinking about you and hoping good things!

Somebody's got to be next! I wonder who? I keep checking the thread when I get chance just to see if the number of babies born has gone up!


----------



## rockyraccoon

Sorry to hear that MrsJ. I hope baby turns soon!

I can't believe 10 babies now! Every time I log on here there's a new baby or someone has gone into labour! 

I'm with you guys though, bubs is more than content in there and has made NO signs that he'd like to come out. No BH, no cramps and he refuses to engage! ARGGHHH!


----------



## MrsJ08

Oh dear - crying my eyes out at 16 and pregnant as the baby is being given up for adoption. :cry: If you are in an emotional state of mind do not watch it. I wish I hasn't put it on!


----------



## Asher

Oh no MrsJ! I think I will avoid the TV and do some knitting! x


----------



## Daisybell

Drazic<3 said:


> My BP is normal today! For the first time this week, no hospital! :happydance:
> 
> Spicy tacos tonight, TIME TO GET OUT SIMBA! :rofl:


That's great news hunni :thumbup: sending you loads of :dust:


Been to buy my pushchair today, it's up and ready to go :happydance:

had a pain/ache in my foof since last night, don't think i'm going in labour
any time soon but it's starting to annoy me now :hissy:


----------



## rockyraccoon

MrsJ08 said:


> Oh dear - crying my eyes out at 16 and pregnant as the baby is being given up for adoption. :cry: If you are in an emotional state of mind do not watch it. I wish I hasn't put it on!

The fathers on that show are sooo horrible! I remember calling OH, balling my eyes out, telling him that he's the best baby daddy ever. He was so confused ahah


----------



## MrsJ08

You are right Rocky, I watched one the other day and the father was hideous. To be fair this one was crying his eyes out when the baby was born. I think they might be faltering slightly about giving the baby up for adoption (the grandmother is massively objecting to it, despite having been a rubbish Mum herself). I think they will do it in the end though.


----------



## genies girl

no more babies yet then?

had a nice lunch at inlaws and came back and practiced the car seats as promised.

got midwife in the morning see if she can work out which way they are before scan on tuesday.

No one got even a little sign they might be starting? x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi all! 
Drazic wooo for normal BP at last!!
Asher, sounds promising! We might all wake up tomorrow to an update that you're in labour/had the baby! Woo!
Blob :( Sorry things seem to have slowed down for you.. it's because she knows you have the pool and you're ready for her, her rush has ended!
MrsJ sorry the baby is still not head down but maybe as she is transverse she's just turning ever so slowly?!
It's lovely to hear that Emzy is at home with little baby Holly! Wishing her all the luck in the world and so excited to hear the birth story!

I feel lousy today, I'm so tired and feel really headachy! I was starting to get a little bit hopeful that my body was starting to think about evicting Lilia as I was having very faint period type pains, not regular or anything just noticed them every so often, and biiiiiiiiiiiiiig BM (sorry!!!) this morning! Then...... nothing.

I have a silly question: if a babies head is engaged, can it un-engage? (dis-engage? come out of being engaged?!) I was 1/5 engaged at my 34 week appt, I was hoping that she was more engaged this time (I see MW tomorrow morning for 36 week appt) BUT..... my physio told me I have to put an ice pack on my pubic bone 3 times a day for 10 minutes a time... every time I do this she seems to get very very wiggly and it feel almost like she moves upwards out of my pelvis? I don't know if this is possible but I suppose having an ice pack shoved against your head/neck can't be the most pleasant! If it is making her move out then I'm thinking I'm not sure I want to carry on doing it! DH suggested that after putting the ice down there, I should put it under my rib cage for 10 minutes so it's against her bum and coaxes her into moving back down! I'm not sure that's a good thing to do!


----------



## elmaxie

Evening ladies!:wave:

I cant believe there are no further babies born or sounding like they are on the way:shrug:

Louise...I was almost going there until I read your after comment:haha:

Drazic...glad your BP is better but its just typical isnt it! Hoping simba arrives soon. Enjoy your spicy tea!:thumbup:

I had a 16 and pregnant on this morning and the father was just so uninterested in his baby and the mum was trying to do her homework and he was ignoring his cry baby son...I had to turn over I was in tears:cry:
Worst part is I had seen it before (non pregnant) and thought what a dick but that was all...:dohh:

Well yesterday I tried a huge walk and a spicy curry to induce labour and it never worked.
Today I am trying a huge arguement with my dad and mince and tatties...I have a spre stomache but that may have just been the fact I was screaming at full volume at him and standing up straight:dohh:Everything is sorted out now but I posted a few days ago that he called and never asked how I was etc and my 30th seems to be non existant over my little bros 12th birthday. My OH text him as I was so upset and he called back and spoke to OH and I havent heard from my dad since but he was coming up for tea tonight with my brothers. He acted like nothing has gone on and was trying to be all smart and well I gotta admit the hormones raged and I got alot off my chest and the neighbours are probably thinging who/what the hell is living nextdoor to us.....:blush:
But as my older brother and Oh said it all needed said and I seem to be the one to do it:haha:

OH is just away to the shops to get me some licky crisps (mcoys steak flavour..I lick the flavour off and sometimes eat the crisp:thumbup:)

Maybe one of our non chat happy star mummies is having another sept star as we type??:happydance:

Emma.xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Louise - have you had a premonition I am having a girl?


----------



## Louise3512uk

OOOhhh no I hadn't, I just naturally said she when talking/thinking about your baby! How strange, didn't even think about it!


----------



## MrsJ08

Louise3512uk said:


> OOOhhh no I hadn't, I just naturally said she when talking/thinking about your baby! How strange, didn't even think about it!

:rofl: hopefully it won't be long until we find out whether you are right x


----------



## becs0375

Louise, its soooo not going to be me next!! I wish but don't wanna jump the que and Hope seems very happy in there!! Congrats on 37 weeks!!

Drazic, so pleased your BP is normal xx

Mrs J, your LO seems to be very comfy the way it is!! Little bugger!!

Apaton, be nice to have you back in the land of the living!!

Blob, can someone not have Tabs for you so you can have a slob out!!

Erm anyone else I am sorry, my mind is just blank!!

Had a lovely time at the zoo, walked for miles around, feeling a bit tired and achey tonight so had a nice bath and the little madam is so wriggly!! She is right down in my foof and it bloody hurts, feels like she is trying to escape!!!


----------



## Blob

Louise yes babies can go in and out :( Depending how far they were in? :lol: Am i having a girl too Louise?? :rofl:

This baby feels really low now...but keeps coming back out :dohh:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Yes you are definately having a girl blob!!!

Great so I bet I go to the mw tomorrow morning and she's either not engaged any more or still 1/5! Grrr I might see what the mw says about the ice pack!


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Oooh nice :) I want another girl :lol:

Louise 1/5 is better than me :haha: I was 3/5 and then back to brim :dohh:


----------



## Blob

Ok so here are my 38 week bump pics :flower: I'm freaking HUUUUUUUGE :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 8









005.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Louise3512uk

Lovely bump blob!


----------



## becs0375

Thats gorgeous bump Blob xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Jellycat said:


> Babythinkpink - Hope your visit to hospital goes well, I really enjoyed ours seeing all the facilities

Well not much has changed, i am not sure what i was thinking would!
They have had a nice fresh paint and new curtains from what i remember, the rooms seemed smaller than i remember, and there is no water birth facility which is a shame, they have a super huge bath there and you can labour in there but birth you have to get out for.
I am not sure if i would make it, as i intend to labour at home a while, and i then have to get the children to the sitter, and get to the hospital, so by the time i do that get to hospital they would not have got the plug in the bath let alone me got in it! 
If they had a pool i could have said get the pool ready i am on my way, but nevermind, i am not going to another hospital because i like the staff and hospital and it is a nice intimate place to have baby!
They have a 6 hour go home, thing, which is pretty quick, but i did say to dh if we have baby in the night and he has to go home as partners can't stay on the ward after 10 unless you are in established labour i just couldn't sleep however tired i was, i know because i couldn't last time, i just didn't want to take my eyes of my baby! 

Anyway i have to go, my 2 yr old is being little miss demanding, she is tired and i really need to take her up to bed, again! 

Back later i hope, 

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## cazza22

Hi gorgeous girls :wave:

I havent read back because theres just too much to catch up on, i forgot how much you lovelies like a good old chin wag :winkwink:
I really have missed a real good journey with you all & wish it could have been different. I know the time is near for you all & just really wanted to wish all the love & luck in the world with your perfect little bundles :hugs:. Thinking of you all xxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxx


----------



## becs0375

Hello Cazza, hows things going with you?? xxx


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi everyone! :hi:

Please excuse me, but I had a busy couple of days and I don't have the energy to read the 20-odd pages that have been posted in that time! Chatterboxes! :)
But with good reason!
Look at all those new arrivals!
That's something to talk about, I think! :happydance:

Huge congratulations to all the new mums and welcome to all the new little stars!

Not much to report here. Had a great prenatal on Friday in which I found out that my son is in the 90th percentile for size. Is it helpful to be told that before they are born? One wonders. Anyway, he's gorgeous and healthy and the doctor I saw said there are absolutely no concerns. I don't seem to make little babies and I had no trouble with Simon being bigger, so it's carry on as usual! :)

I think I am fighting off a cold. Feeling very achey and tired and sore-throaty. Boooooo. Not what I needed right now. I'm trying to take it really easy this weekend and fight it off. I don't want to be at work sick. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Blob

:hi: Cazza

Sarah i think i'm baking a big :baby: this time eeek!!

Well Tabs is screaming the place down like normal :cry: I really hope when this baby comes she stops :nope: I hate it she was so so good to go to bed before and now its awful. I cant think of any other reason than she doesnt know whats happening...She just screams 'mummy' for aaaggeees :cry: But i've tried cuddling her and sitting in there with her and nothing works :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lovely bump Blob!! Not at all massive, just lovely!

Cazza!!!! Long time no hear!! So good to hear from you. How are you doing my lovely? You've been missed. x


----------



## Blob

Its huge compared to DD :dohh:

I was trying to eat dinner and didnt realise how far i had to sit away from the table :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MrsJ08

Bump looks great Blob!

:hi: Cazza -nice to see you x


----------



## Blob

Ok this might be TOTALLY TMI :blush: sorry...but has anyone had pretty much no discharge at all?? I'm pretty sure i had lots with Tabs...makes me even more sure nothing is happening anytime soon :dohh:


----------



## ladykara

Congrats to the new mummies.. :happydance: im soooooooooooo jealous !!!!


----------



## Asher

Fab bump Blob! You are so neat! 

Aw Cazza so lovely to see you,xxx

My twinges have all slowed down now. I am being taunted. Will I or won't I get to my 37 week goal? Argh I wish my body would decide which game it's playing! One minute I am gearing myself up for the potential 37 week and chance of homebirth, and the next I am ready to chuck the bags in the car for the run up to the hospital! 

I am off for my spag bol in a minute, and am having about two mouthfuls of red wine with it. Live dangerously? No not really. It's alcohol free!! Ha ha!!


----------



## Asher

PS Blob, no not much on the discharge front here either! A wee bit but not loads. More over the last few days I think.


----------



## MrsJ08

Blob said:


> Ok this might be TOTALLY TMI :blush: sorry...but has anyone had pretty much no discharge at all?? I'm pretty sure i had lots with Tabs...makes me even more sure nothing is happening anytime soon :dohh:

I was getting a lot but not much for the past couple of weeks x


----------



## Blob

Its weird people are always commenting on how much etc etc but :wacko: I have none...hmmm...Asher I hope you get to 37 weeks and get your HB, here we have to get to 38 weeks :grr: Its so stupid!!


----------



## Asher

Thanks Blob I am so fed up of not knowing where I am up to with this baby! I want to get to 37 weeks!! I want to fall asleep and wake up and it be Saturday and me still be preggers! I will be shouting it so loud!! Full term full term!! x


----------



## Louise3512uk

I've had very little discharge until the last few days where I've had to put liners in! Good sign?!


----------



## opticalillus5

Ooooo 10 babies! Congrats Janeydee!!!! :happydance: 

Hope you're not too sore emzy, and can't wait to read your birth story! :happydance: 

Blob, :hugs: I can really sympathise with the crying. My DD used to cry and cry and cry, and if I didn't go in to her room she used to hit her head on the drawers or babygate. It was awful, but hopefully she'll grow out of it soon :hugs: 

Can I say a HUGE thank you to everyone who read my posts yesterday. Crying over veg instead of salad?!!!!!! Methinx I may have been a little hormonal. :blush:

The chair situation is much better today. My dad came around, took a look at it, and said that he will be able to get a foam wedge for me to fit in the back inbetween the cover and the frame (making it so that I can sit upright). Plus, we've moved things around in the nursery and it looks MUCH better. :thumbup:
I've been sat in it doing some sewing, and now i've gotten over my hormones it's actually pretty comfy :blush:, it just needs some adjustment to be a nursing chair.

So thank you so much ladies... sometimes I really don't know what i'd do without you :flower: 

Anywhoo, also today I've been for my free 3D positioning scan. The picture wasn't as clear as 28 weeks because bubs is REALLY squished, but on the first one they have their hand to their face, and the second is a foot :) 

Bubs is approx. 5lb 6oz, in plenty of fluid, with the cord and placenta in a good position. S/he is head down, partially engaged and with their spine on my right-hand side (so not back to back :happydance:). I just hope they stay like that now!!!! 

I can't believe how much more chunky s/he looks compared to last time... It'll be really interesting to compare the pics to newborn ones! 
I've decided though, that after bubs weighing in at 5lb6, i'd like her/him to stay put for a few more weeks. No curries or DTD for me just yet! 

I've been doing MORE baby washing today, and have realised that I have enough small clothes to kit out the entire new-baby ward! Ah well, it'll have to be my excuse to have another :baby: when this one has grown up a bit. 

Thanks again for listening to me yesterday :blush:

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







BABY REBECCA_1.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 7









BABY REBECCA_29.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Asher

I just don't know anymore. Perhaps it just varies from person to person or pregnancy to pregnancy? I think I've had slightly more the last few days but not enough to warrant a liner yet. 

I wish you all lived closer cos I reckon in real life we could all have some really good face to face random chats!! I am loving my september stars friends!


----------



## Asher

Gorgeous pics Optical!! So cute! Chubby cheeks! Am glad you feel better today too, and we're here to listen to your rants!! x


----------



## MrsJ08

Glad you are feeling better Optical :hugs: lovely pics x


----------



## Kaz1977

Hello :wave:

Well I've finally started getting organised for this LO, had been putting it off but turn 34w tomorrow so thought it was time to get a move on.

I've got out all my newborn clothes - I'd forgotten how tiny they were and washed them, and have washed the moses basket covers and the car seat cover. Feel better now I've started. Still have to do a mothercare trip to get breast pads, maternity pads and a couple of new nursing bras, but otherwise we're nearly there.

Still have 2 weeks to go in the office then I go on mat leave :happydance:. Hope this LO will be a couple of weeks early like their big brother :winkwink:

How are the other late September stars getting on?


----------



## Blob

Yea would be fab :( It would be SO weird though putting faces to the names etc...
I would like to be put to sleep and just wake up in labour :haha:
Photos are gorgeous :flower:
I keep thinking how big newborn clothes are :lol: I just cannot imagine a full sized baby in my tummy?


----------



## becs0375

Optical, so glad you feeling better!!!

Blob, I haven't had much discharge thats why I think I am gonna be late!! But then again it could all come out at once!!!

Asher, I could imagine us all in the pub getting drunk together!!! I hope you get to 37 weeks!!!

Just had to take some paracetamol, little miss is hurting my foof and is moving from side to side and it bloody kills!!


----------



## drea2904

10 Babies!!! How amazing!! Hope all new mummies and babies are all doing well!! 

Im fine, keep getting twinges mind you and I do have a discharge with a liner just now, finding everything a huge effort and im just knackered, cant wait to met our wee bubba, tomorrow I will start getting everything organised.

Everything going wrong just now to name a few...... first my oven broke, had to buy a new one in the end as repair guy who charged call out couldnt fix grrrr, broadband is broke, passenger car window stuck down today so garage tomorow as electrics gone on that side ffs, its just money money money and we have been without a wage for nearly 3 months with dh being out a job there, when he gets paid on 30th Aug i might scream lol.

Bubba going mad in belly just now, dh out getting in my washing and then making me a cup of tea, bless him, im like a bear with a sore head lol.xx

:hi: Cazza, hope you are well chick.xxx


----------



## becs0375

Drea, why does everything seem to go wrong at once?!! Its worse as you are hormonal!! Hurry up payday for you xxx

Meant to ask, has anyone else been feeling quite sick and headachey??


----------



## AngelzTears

Blob said:


> I would like to be put to sleep and just wake up in labour :haha:

I'd like to get put to sleep and wake up with the baby out, placenta already delivered and the stitches already put in. lol :haha:


----------



## becs0375

AngelzTears said:


> Blob said:
> 
> 
> I would like to be put to sleep and just wake up in labour :haha:
> 
> I'd like to get put to sleep and wake up with the baby out, placenta already delivered and the stitches already put in. lol :haha:Click to expand...

That sounds like a plan!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Am I the only one whose been needing panty liners for months now ? :blush:

No sickness and headaches for me Becs, but I have been have white outs the past month where all of a sudden feel faint and the colour drains from my face.

Blob I also can't think that a real sized baby is in my tummy. 

Saw the wedding photos today oh my god I didn't realise how big I have got baby bump and weight !!!! No wonder i'm struggling to sleep... oh well diet for me once baby comes :-(


----------



## drea2904

I know Becs, Its like my world has ended every day when something small or big goes wrong, it could be my fav trousers not being dried or like today the car window sticking, dh had the car so its all HIS fault lol. Ive been quite sicky and lose focus quite a lot.x


----------



## Jellycat

drea :hug: Lets hope next week will be better xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Jellycat - I've been wearing liners since my leaking scare a couple of months ago. Still getting too much discharge to go liner free but it's slowed down a bit the last couple of weeks. That said I changed the brand I was using so could be that they are more absorbent - didn't think of that before :blush:

Drea - that sort of thing seems to happen to us all the time. Just when we think we have got on top of things another disaster strikes. Sending :hugs:


----------



## Elphaba

Wow - I've not been online for three days and we've gone from 4 Stars born to 10!!!!

I so can't catch up on all the pages I have missed but congrats to all the new mums!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## elmaxie

Quick one before bed!

Drea hugs to you! As said before these things all happen at once and usually when it's not a good month! Hope things get better and your luck gets better too.

Blob you have lovely bump! Still think girl for you...but seeing this bump I did think hmmm maybe boy? But no sticking with girl!
Hoping Tabs goes to bed easier soon! I am sure they just know something is going on and this is their way of dealing??

As for discharge well last week I had to wear a liner, this week it's all but gone? Who knows!

Lol I dunno about going to sleep then waking up with a child. I would be paranoid it wasn't mine or they swapped mine? But maybe I will take the sleep until labour is under way then het woken up!

Right am off to my bed. Nathan going to child minders the back of 7am so I have until 13:30 to sleep and chillax!! Yay!

Speak soon...oh and if you fancy going into labour please do!

Emma.xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Wowzers taken me an hour to catch up...omg 10 babies!! :)

Congrats to the new Mummy's!! :) :) :) 

Drazic hope your LO arrives soon so you feel better! :) 

Louise i keep wanting to joke about being in labour on my facebook but everyone will panic!! haha x

erm...... baby brains and tiredness kicking in...

Oh blob hope it isnt much longer now, & i really need to get some RLT!!! 

Been on another shopping spree today another £200 down but got a few bargains...breast pump reduced to £17.99...baby chair reduced to £49.99...also bought the border & some transfers for baby's room from B&Q :) 

Well iv had the sickness feeling no headaches thou also the whiteouts lol, woke up friday night with cramp in my leg i was in agony...didnt seem too painful yesterday but today iv been hobbling around with that on my right leg and knee pain on my left :( 

Goodnight everyone 

Jayne xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: Elphaba - I looked for you on facebook but it wouldn't let me add you :cry:

Limpets - sounds like you had a great shopping trip.

My baby has had hiccups for the last 10 mins the poor thing. Confirmed baby is laying transverse just as I thought, as the hiccups were on the right hand side of my bump!


----------



## rockyraccoon

Blob, your bump is fantastic! Luukin gewdd ;)

MrsJ, can they not turn baby manually at all? Or is baby stuck there pretty well?

I used to get plenty of discharge, but lately it hasn't been that much, which really upsets me because I'm getting so close to the end, but no signs at all. I'm going to do cartwheels around my livingroom soon.

Today I went out for lunch with my mum. OH was playing acoustically at the restaurant and I love to see him play, so lunch and a show. Unforunately it was 31 degrees outside, humid as hell, and I was dying! Afterwards we went shopping for a bit, but I couldn't walk, sit or stand comfortably and we had to cut it short. 
These kidney stones are giving me hell, nevermind bubs in there. TMI- but I'm tired of urinating blood! I hope doctor agrees to induce me early. I can't live like this!

Anywho, hope you're all feeling good. Labour dust to those that want it!


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Just a quick hello for me! DH and I had a busy day and now I am in pain and ready to relax on the couch.

As for the discharge I am getting LOADS!! SOrry TMI...it's not enough to wear a pantyliner, but everytime I go pee and wipe the paper is FULL! About a month ago I lost huge amounts of gelatin like yellowish/clear stuff which I assume was part of my plug. Before that it was the white lotion like stuff. Over the last week my discharge is more like egg white consistency...like when you are ovulating and trying to conceive. Asked my MW about it and she said during the last weeks of pregnancy you get more discharge and it's usually clear pretty much like what I have. It's to keep everything clean and infection free down there. But not everyone is the same...so I'm sure even those ladies who don't have a lot it's normal.

xo


----------



## 123Deirdre

i have heaps of this lotion type mucus you mentioned....i wonder what that is?


----------



## MamaBird

123Deirdre said:


> i have heaps of this lotion type mucus you mentioned....i wonder what that is?

This is from Baby Center. 

"What you are noticing is called leucorrhoea. This is a mild-smelling milky fluid or discharge. It happens because more blood is flowing to the area around your vagina. It's probably not that different from the discharge that you had before you were pregnant. There's just a lot more of it now."

xo


----------



## Krakir

I used to have a lot of discharge, so i was wearing liners, especially to work, but it seems to be gone now :shrug:

me too becs! past couple days I've been feeling stuffed up with sore cotton head :(

MrsJ, I feel hiccups on the side of my bump, depending on which way her back is facing, but she's still head down, so there's still hope for yours yet!

Rocky that sounds awful, i think I'd lock myself in the house if i had kidney stones, definitely would not be in public.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girlies

I'm sorry I can't do any personals tonight, but I just wanted to share with you the link to my birth story:

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/392942-baby-hollys-arrival-2-weeks-early-14th-august-2010-a.html#post6523544

Matt, Baby Holly and I just got back from hospital today and I am so happy! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm extremely tired and sore though, so will have to have a proper catch up with you all in a few days. Hope you are all well and keep those babies coming!! Hope you enjoy reading my birth story

xx


----------



## genies girl

thanks Emzy ill go read it in a sec, hope you all okay x

becs- i have woken this morning with headache and sick feeling not sure why

Sending love to those who are having a rough time.

I have to say i have huge respect for you ladies who have older children to take care of when pregnant it must be so hard to rest!

I have midwife this morning and then got to take the kitten to the vets, its all in the village and ill be walking but slowly because my feet are so swollen, ive been advised to stop wearing flip flops but they are all that fits x


----------



## Blob

Rockyracoon :hugs: that sounds awful.
:hugs: Hey Emma...going to go and read it now.
Well i NEED to go and wake Tabs up :dohh: I hate waking her but she wouldnt sleep until 10pm and then woke screaming at 5am so i cant let her sleep too long else she wont nap :hissy:


----------



## elmaxie

What STILL no more new stars??:shrug:

Oh my goodness Emzy I am sat here is tears! Sounds like you had a crappy time but your instincts took over with the pushing. Loving your tidal wave over the end of the bed!:haha:
But my goodness she is gorgeous and so worth it all!!:cry::hugs:

Genies why are flip flops bad?:shrug: I have seen a few ladies post this but have no clue why.
I wear flip flops now 90% of the time or bare feet round the house as my socks are a bit uncomfortable and shoes are feeling tightish.
Good luck at the midwife and the vets...hope your kitten is ok and its justa routine thing.

I have been feeling like I have a cold the last few days too but I put it down to Nathan teething and he usually gets a bit snotty and I always catch a small cold.
As for sickness I puke everymorning these days and I am on cyclizine for it 3 times a day...which obviously isnt working:growlmad:

Well I had a reasonable nights sleep last night. BUT when I woke at 2am for a pee I felt like my cervix was being stabbed by a huge spear and the slightest bit of pressure was quite sore.
Then when I woke for another pee at 5am I felt crampy and had a braxton hick/contraction when I got into bed....so I was totaly hoping it was the start of things. Since then all I have had is mild crampy feelings and some tightenings of my tummy...but nothing more:nope:
I can only go by Nathans labour when I woke up with regular contractions every 15 mins so am thinking its maybe my body starting to taunt me now:growlmad:

But only good thing is Nathan is at the child minders until after lunchtime so hopefully if anything is going on hopefully it will increase before I have to go get him...but to be honest I dont think its anything:nope:

SO am away back off to my bed for a few more hours then a lovely shower (I am not keen on showers but cant get comfy or in/out the bath too well now)

Hoping for some star labour/briths soon!

Emma.xx


----------



## Blob

Same with me Emma i woke up to 10 min contractions that were regular from the start and got strong fast and there was no doubt...all this taunting and wondering is poop :dohh: 

I wear flipflops all day everyday i have nothing else i can wear :nope:


----------



## Asher

Yep I 'm a flip flops gal too! nothing else is comfy! I do squeeze some trainers on to walk the dogs, but it takes 5 minutes just to get the bloomin things on!

Gorgeous birth story Emzy, so glad to see you're home with baby Holly!

Elmaxie, these babies are all just taunting us! I feel pretty much fine this morning!


----------



## Blob

Yea i put boots on to walk around the farm :haha: about it.


----------



## elmaxie

I hate this...wish there was a test or something to say yup in 24 hours you will be in labour etc etc...

Well I can only hope that maybe I am gearing up for it...but considering you guys have been gearing up for weeks I wont hold my breath:haha:

Yup I live in the flip flops....although if I take Nathan to the park I tend to squeeze into my trainers as they had that bark stuff and its always getting in under my feet and I hate that. That said my feet havent badly swelled yet but it was after I gave birth they swelled up mega style to the point I almost ahd to go home barefoot! My OH was saying no they arent that swollen bless him trying to make me feel a bit better but when you look like an elephant seriously!!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi guys, I am experiencing some weird things lately. I have been getting mild period pains for about a week and every now and again a large shooting pain right up my 'lady bits!' like someone is sticking a knife up there!! This ofteen happens when I'm standing and makes me feel like I'm going to wee myself!! This morning I have back ache like period pain again, cramps in my hip area and more twinges and shooting pains down there. I gave also noticed discharge now - I have had none at all during pregnancy so far - and it is varying between creamy White and a very light green mucus...sorry tmi!!!!! Don't think I'm gonnA be going into labour imminently but body is Defo getting ready!! My mum commented that a pic I sent her last week compared with facebookpic from this week my belly has defo dropped and this was an unprompted comment. can't wait to speak to midwife Wednesday really hope she says that things are movingalongnicely!

I read your labour post emzy. Thanks for sharing that with us, I love Reading birth stories, it really helps to mentallyprepare yourself. Glad your home now and you can enjoy your family time.


----------



## Blob

Well i'm taking Tabs swimming today and then going into Stirling to pick up a bouncer... :) 
I dont think my baby is ready to meet me yet :cry: 

Anyone want to take a bet on girl or boy for me :haha:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

.... And yay I'm in last box!!!! Right back to bed!


----------



## Blob

Emz thats how i've been feeling since about 34-35 weeks :dohh: Though without heavier discharge... Hope it means your LO will be meeting you soon :wohoo:


----------



## elmaxie

As I said before your a girl baby Blob! What bouncer you picking up?

Emz is it smelly discharge as green sounds a bit infected to me...but I might be wrong and others might know better!


----------



## Blob

Your plug is kinda slightly green tinged?? Not proper green though...

Just a second hand one for MIL house Emma :lol: its pretty boring. 

Ooooh i like... i really want another girl :haha:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

It's not 'green' green, just off White green, LOL. It's normally more white. Don't think it's a sign of anything dodgy, just another thing that my body has decided to create to confuse me even more!

Blob-I think girl.


----------



## elmaxie

LOL so long as its not a slimer green...I never really had a "proper" plug experience my plug was like the start and end of a period like discharge...sorry if your having breakie!:haha:

Oh nice. I got my M&P moses basket and stand from Stirling off Ebay for £14.99 and I swear she must eaither have very good non grubby/pukey babies or she hardly used it as it looks like new!

Right I am going to my bed again even if its just for a lay down.


----------



## emzdreamgirl

...also blob I had a look back at your pics, and even though it may be myth about carrying I certain place for boy/girl, your belly lookssame as mine, all in front and flat down the sides, and we arehaving a girl. I think Girl for defo!


----------



## MrsJ08

Rocky - Kidney Stones poor you :hugs: If my baby is still breech at 37wks they will turn it then.

Blob - I think girl

Emzdreamgirl - you are due the same day as me, I'm not having any symptoms though :cry: my naughty breech baby isn't coming any time soon

Well I had, wait for it........................................8 hours sleep last night without having to get up for the loo!!!! I can't believe I managed to sleep straight through. I woke up just after 8 as I could hear the dog whinging to go out and I thought it was about 6am. I was so shocked when I looked at the clock. I must admit I feel much better for it, the only thing is because I slept on one side all night my left hip is in agony. Can't have it all I guess :rofl:

Going to read Emzy's story now 

x


----------



## Asher

Emz I have that sort of discharge at the moment, and, definitely TMI, but there is quite often a dribble of it in the loo when I've been for a wee. I think it's just a variation on the norm! I keep looking for bits of plug, but nothing yet.....

Go you MrsJ and your good sleep! Just what you need!

Blob I think BOY!!!!! Randomly, when DH and I were out with the dogs yesterday afternoon, some odd woman walked past with her dog when we were sitting on a bench resting, and she just pointed at me and shouted "BOY"!! Then she asked do we already know if it's a boy, and I said no, and she said "mark my words that's a boy".... once she had gone out of earshot, I did mutter "piss off" under my breath, but DH reminded me that people are just interested in pregnant women. Hmmmm.

I'm just having a break from another bout of cleaning. I have decided the kitchen needs another mop. I can't stop!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

MrsJ08 said:


> Rocky - Kidney Stones poor you :hugs: If my baby is still breech at 37wks they will turn it then.
> 
> Blob - I think girl
> 
> Emzdreamgirl - you are due the same day as me, I'm not having any symptoms though :cry: my naughty breech baby isn't coming any time soon
> 
> Well I had, wait for it........................................8 hours sleep last night without having to get up for the loo!!!! I can't believe I managed to sleep straight through. I woke up just after 8 as I could hear the dog whinging to go out and I thought it was about 6am. I was so shocked when I looked at the clock. I must admit I feel much better for it, the only thing is because I slept on one side all night my left hip is in agony. Can't have it all I guess :rofl:
> 
> Going to read Emzy's story now
> 
> x



I just noticed that you have a scan on wednesday. Ihave an app sameday but just for 35 weeks checkup (theyare behind a week as app are always on wednesday and I'm 36 week Thursday! LOL). What scan is it they are doing? Is it a growth scan? I don't think I get another scan, I think last hospital one was 20 weeks, and you don't get any more.:shrug:


----------



## becs0375

There seems to be a fewof us that are now sleeping better!! Another good night for me too!!! I am sure I have woken up in November as its like autumn outside, dark, raining and blowing a gale!! I have the health visitor coming round at 1, don't see the point really as we move about 4 weeks after Hope is due!! So gonna do some housework, need to get abother tin of pain to paint my lounge back to magnolia! Murphy needs a walk! I have to say I live in my birkenstocks, they are so comfy, luckily I can still get all ym shoes on as I haven't swollen up!!


----------



## MrsJ08

emzdreamgirl said:


> MrsJ08 said:
> 
> 
> Rocky - Kidney Stones poor you :hugs: If my baby is still breech at 37wks they will turn it then.
> 
> Blob - I think girl
> 
> Emzdreamgirl - you are due the same day as me, I'm not having any symptoms though :cry: my naughty breech baby isn't coming any time soon
> 
> Well I had, wait for it........................................8 hours sleep last night without having to get up for the loo!!!! I can't believe I managed to sleep straight through. I woke up just after 8 as I could hear the dog whinging to go out and I thought it was about 6am. I was so shocked when I looked at the clock. I must admit I feel much better for it, the only thing is because I slept on one side all night my left hip is in agony. Can't have it all I guess :rofl:
> 
> Going to read Emzy's story now
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed that you have a scan on wednesday. Ihave an app sameday but just for 35 weeks checkup (theyare behind a week as app are always on wednesday and I'm 36 week Thursday! LOL). What scan is it they are doing? Is it a growth scan? I don't think I get another scan, I think last hospital one was 20 weeks, and you don't get any more.:shrug:Click to expand...

It's a 36 wk Growth Scan, I had them at 28&32 weeks too. I was originally under Consultant Care as I was considered high risk but as everything has been perfectly normal (apart from my naughty breech baby) I've been "normalised" now. :rofl: they are still doing the scan though. I think it will be primarily about checking the position though as they know the baby has been average for growth and on the same line all the way through. All my scans have been in the right week but the follow up appointments not until a week later for the same reason as you - they do them on a Tues but my scan is on the Weds.


----------



## Drazic<3

I'm with the flip flops girls, I can't go outside if it rains! As for discharge, mine seems to go up and down. Sometimes I have loads, othertimes I have hardly any. I asked the midwife when I was at the hospital and she said increased discharge is normal at this stage, as long as it's clear or white (tinged) and there is no blood or strong smell it's fine. 

Got a bit excited last night, had spicy food and when I went to bed I was having pains in my tummy. Back to normal this morning though! I have tried spicy food, pineapple, BJ (can't have sex, or don't feel happy too, because of the GSB so tried the other route!) still drinking RLT though I know this doesn't start labour. Might have a Clary sage oil massage tonight - I don't think anything will make any difference until she decided she is coming though! 

Sending labour :dust: to all the girls who are wanting it!


----------



## opticalillus5

I too am having increased discharge, and have been for ages. TBH, it's really getting on my nerves :wacko:

BUT I just thought about something i'd not realised. In a few weeks, we'll all be back getting periods :growlmad::cry::growlmad::nope::growlmad:

Bugger. I don't want them. Not even a little one. Grrrrr....:growlmad:


I slept pretty well last night, and even had a lie-in this morning as DD decided she wanted to stay at my mums last night. Woke up at 6 when OH went to work, but fell back asleep till 10 :) 

Emzy, your story is fab. Well, not fab, cos of all the pain n stuff, but you know what I mean :flower: 

I have to live in my flipflops too. Drazic - Fx something happens soon! 

Blob, I think girl. Dunno why. Looking at the scan yesterday I still have no idea what I'm having. After it bugging me all year, now i'm not that bothered about knowing (prolly cos I don't have much longer to wait! lol). 

My doggy is snoring... better take her for a walk cos I bet she's bored sleeping all day - not that I would be! Then midwife at 2pm. 

Have a fab day ladies :)


----------



## babythinkpink

Just popping in to say hello and good morning to everyone,

Slept ok but not the best last night, dd was up a few times, I was hoping she would get better not worse!
She drinks loads at night, and i have tried to cut it down but it is her comfort as she is milk intollorant and so has a juice cup instead, so a few cups later and her nappy just can't cope for a night and she wakes up cold and wet so i change her and the bed, poor love, i really must try and find a decent nappy to cope, she is in huggies night time pull ups and they are rubbish for her, going to have to go back to a nappy more capable of the wet.

Looks like is may be a nice day today so could try and get some baby washing done, i have one load of dd's bedding in the tumble, one load of towels on the line, and once the tumble has finished i will cool it to get some washing in it!
Want to line dry the baby stuff, as the grows do shrink a bit in the tumble!

Anyway, dd being a little less demanding today, she has been a nightmare since the other children went away, i think she feels she has to be trouble for the all of them while they are away!
I hate them being away, part of why i can't sleep is worrying for them, their step mum is less than caring, and their dad drinks, i worry they will not be looked after, or have to do stuff on their own, they are on a campsite and i worry my 7yr old dd will be let to go to the toilets or showers on her own, i know she said the step mum refused to take her to the toilet once, and that is bloody mad, they have nearly split (ex and her) over the difference between care of her own flesh and blood and my children, and sometimes i wish they had, she works with children but some of the things i have heard from my kids scares me, i can't say anything as he will just kick off and he would have them more just to be stubborn.

Anyway enough of my ramblings, really not sure how this baby is lying today, hickups are still up high, yet the other day when i was lying down they were starting low and vibrating to my ribs, they are starting at hip again today, so perhaps we are head down? Find out next week, i really want a scan though, i am not sure i trust anything else, my friend was told her baby was head down til she delivered his bum first and they went into panic! 

Big :hugs: to all, sorry for the selfish post, but i seemed to have missed so much! :hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh bloody hell yeah, periods! Going to have to think about birth control too. I really don't know what to do with that because I really want to avoid hormonal BC.... oooo blimey!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm hoping to BF as much as possible to avoid my periods returning immediately!! Also our NCT lady said you could get a contraceptive bill which is ok to take when BF so will speak to my Dr about that after the LO arrives. x


----------



## lilia

Hello Everyone hope everyone is good today :flower:
I can't believe we have 10 September Stars already, is there going to be any of us still pregnant by September?!!
Congrats to all the new mummies :hugs:
I'm getting so impatient now and the thought i could still be pregnant for another 5 weeks is scary! I went on a 8 mile walk with OH yesterday hopefully that will have got bubs a bit more in the right position. When i had my 36 wk midewife appt last week the student midwife was concerned baby might be breech but then suddenly her and the MW changed there mind and said he is 4/5 , but i'm really scared now! His hiccups are quite high up my tummy and i'm terrified i will go into labour breech and no-one will know! I've had hardly any movement yesterday or this morning, i'm trying not to worry because i know movement slows down later on but i want him to wriggle! Wow jus realised what a worrier i am!!
My TENs machine arrived and OH had a practice putting the pads in place and we tried it on the lowest setting, it feels very strange but i'm really hoping it will work for me!
Thanks to whoever mentioned periods :dohh: haha that is one thing i am not looking forward to! To the ladies who have had previous babies do periods tend to get heavier/lighter more painful/less painful after having a baby? 
Well that is me for now anyway, we have finally got a bit of sun today so im going to do my cleaning then read some of my book in the garden :) 
Sending lots of labour dust to Blob, Drazic and whoever else is wanting an eviction!! 

x x x


----------



## babythinkpink

Breast feeding can stall periods for months, although you still need birth control, my first ds my periods didn't come back for 6 months!
The next were just a few months, but i am going for a mirena coil 6 weeks after the birth to minimise periods anyway.
:hugs:xx


----------



## elmaxie

God periods! I feel like i have a horrendous one today anyways but certainly dont want them back!!:nope:

My mum asked me the other day is my OH was going to get the snip:haha:
I said no why would he?:shrug:
She then asked if I was going to get sterilised....:wacko:

To say I was a bit embarrassed is an understatment so I said well maybe we want to have more kids?? Not that we do!!

But seriously I think she might think we have only had sex whilst trying for our two kids:shrug: I mean we use condoms as thats all OH has ever used and I have a thing about the pill and coil etc etc but thats just me being me:dohh:
So I have managed so far in my life ok to get pregnant the twice while trying and had no other accidents etc etc....so gonna stick with that until am a bit older then if I feel we need soemthing more then I might dabble with the pill or something.

Gah my morning has gone far too fast...only an hour until I collect my wee boy...were does time go when you have stuff to do and noone to pester you...but it drags when you have a small child who is throwing a wobbly as he wants everything he isnt allowed.:coffee:

EMma.xx


----------



## Carley22

im with you elmaxie... dave and i have not used the pill/coil/injections or anything like that and not managed to have any 'accidents'. So we are just going to use the normal condom method (and sometimes not even that depending).... :blush:

Im a flip flop gal too..... havent worn anything else for MONTHS now.. tried on some of my shoes the other day and it was like one of the ugly sisters trying to get into the glass slipper..... was sooo upset... i was a total shoeaholic before and now nothing no pretty shoes for me...... i'd have periods back no problem as long as i get my shoes back.....


----------



## genies girl

Elmaxie- kitten was fine thanks just jabs today, how are your p0ains?
Mrs J- glad you got some good sleep
Blob- i think girl (i always assumed you knew it was a girl so never thought any diffderent)

i think my poor legs are going too fall off after walking about all morning and im now nvery crampy down below.
The midwife had no idea which way the babies were and didnt want to guess , she found the heartbeats easy enough though as there is usually ten beats difference between them.

The midwife i saw last time was the one who picked on my flip flops, id mentioned my back ache and she said it was the flipflops fault (not the two babies and giant bump out front) she suggested i buy trainers in a bigger size to wear , im a size 8 shoe
already so thats a no.

Im laying on the sofa now but i keep geting stuck from seizing up :)


----------



## becs0375

Well the health visitor isn't coming as she is ill!! Damn, I am sooooo disappointed....NOT!!! So gonna crack on with painting my lounge back!! LO is being relaxed today, think she is knackered from all the walking yesterday!!! OH keeps pestering for sex, he is a right randy git today, maybe I will give in after I have got some piant on the walls!!!!


----------



## ladykara

hey girls,

Still only 10 stars?? you just never know who may go into labour now.

Hope everyone is doing good, glad some of you are sleeping better, alas i am not, if im not woken up to pee its my bad back keeping me up.

I went to my 35 week App, baby is head down !! i thought she was breech and doesnt look like she is going to be a whopper like my son was..

My hospital dont do routine strep B tests or growth scans so i found out today, do most hospitals do them?.

My husband has shocked me, he has asked the MW if he can help deliver the baby and be hands on... And i was even more shocked the MW said yes !!!! God help me !!

Im back to work on Wed :cry: it been great being able to find the time to keep up to date with the thread.. I dont go on maternity leave till the 6th of Sep, most of you girls would have had your baby the way things are going :flower:

Off to read emzy's birth story and wooooooo and aaaahhhhh at photos of holly.. xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Im gonna say BOY blob! ...just to be different! teehee x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ummm baby's hiccups today are quite high up. Do you think he might have turned so is now breech? Just texted my MW and she wants me to come in on Friday.


----------



## Drazic<3

All you naughty girls with your risky contraception! I might be tempted with that, but he got my pregnant our first full month without the implant, which I sadly lost, and then I was pregnant again almost straight away after my MMC despite trying to be safe! :rofl: Don't think I would be a good small age gap Mumma!

I have period pain today, and back ache. Trying not to hope too much, but will keep you all updated. I am trying to be mellow though, she will come when she is good and ready! :)


----------



## Choc1985

Hi hope we are all ok today I also am a flip flop girl just cos j can't bend to put on socks lol 

Been for a walk this morning hope to get things movin lol 37 weeks on wed whoop whoop although the eviction process has started lol been gettin a few period type pains but that's about it and a few tightening around my tummy area but nothing painful lol 

Baby hasn't been so active the weekend but dunno if that's Cos iv been rushing round everywhere although dp said wen he came up to bed lst nite he was touching my tummy and izzy was movin around see it's amazin how u sleep through it lol 

Right here's for my embarrising question sorry tmi lol

Iv started takin iron tablets and the pharmacy sed u may get very constipated ( great as I don't go often anyway lol ) 
Well iv been today after bein on iron tablets since sat and my poo wasn't it's usual browny colour was lookin dark nearly black could this be iron tablets or could it be my body gettin ready for labour ??


----------



## Drazic<3

I have heard other people have the same effect from Iron tablets hun. It's very normal for them to either make you constipated or have dioreah.


----------



## lilbumpblue

Yes iron tablets can cause very darks stools! ...still in pain with my calf muscle :( am getting worried now that its DVT not just cramp :S! X

The flipflop issue is due to them having little or no support...tbh i bought a pair of shoes with a good sole/heel and had no problems, until the dog ate them, now im wearing flats my feet really hurt! x


----------



## opticalillus5

Carley22 said:


> tried on some of my shoes the other day and it was like one of the ugly sisters trying to get into the glass slipper.....

:haha::haha::haha: Sorry Carley but I LOVE this!!! :haha::haha::haha:

I'm so missing my heels too. I went for a meal the other night, and BIL's GF was wearing some (she's only 18 and looked GORGEOUS) and her legs looked like they went on forever. Then there was me with my cankles and flip flops lol. I have the most gorgeous pair of shoes that I bought for NYE (the night I got my BFP) so have only worn them that once! Still... not sure i'd have the periods back for them tho. 

As for contraception, I just used condoms before as every pill I have ever been on has turned me into Bitch-zilla and then given me really bad migraines. Same with any hormonal stuff... messes me up. Might look into getting a coil though after bubs is here as I caught on in the first month of actively trying, so I wouldn't want any mishaps until we're good and ready. I can't imagine morning sickness with a tiny baby! 

Has anyone used the coil before? What types can you get? They good? I plan on BF for at least 6 months, so hopefully that'll keep the periods at bay for a while too. 

I was meant to go to the MW at 2, but instead I've been to the kennels with my friend to find a dog for her. BIG mistake... there was a dog there who looked exactly the same as my dog (who we also got from the same place), and it looked really sad, and thin. Now I can't stop thinking about this dog, but it growled at me when I went near it so there's no way we could have it. Poor lil' mite. :cry:

So i'd better get a move on and get to the centre to see the mw. It's a drop-in 2 till 4, so it's not like i'm late. I just have to find something to pee in as I don't have any sample bottles! Wonder if a fruit shoot will do? :blush:


----------



## opticalillus5

Ah yeah, I used to be on iron tablets and they made me constipated with greeny-black poop :blush:


----------



## MamaBird

Morning Ladies!!

First off MrsJ! I am sooo jealous! I would have peed the bed. I need to get up atleast 4 times now in an 8 hour spand. But so happy you got a good nights sleep. :hugs:

I on the other hand slept like crap. Fell asleep past 1am, then was up every hour an a half until I gave up and got out of bed at 8:25am. My days seem so long now....hubby works till 6pm so I am alone at home all day. No fun!:nope:

As for flip flops...that's all I have been wearing since like April I think? As soon as the weather is nice that's all I wear! And since June or July nothing else fits really!

And am I the only one who actually won't mind getting her period back!? :haha: I am also planning of BF exclusively so it probably won't come back for a while yet, but I really won;t mind when it does.:shrug: 

Contraception has been on my mind as well. I gave up the pill about 3-4 years ago. I had been on them for almost 10 years and I felt like it was starting to interfere with my body's normal hormonal balance. So DH and I just used condoms. ALL the time though because we didn't want a "surprise", but we always said if we did get a surprise it wasn't then end of the world because we wanted 1 baby...we just wanted to wait until the time was right. But NOW, when we have 1 baby, I am REALLY scared to have an accident. DH and I are about 95% sure we only want one child...so having an accident after baby is here...especially if baby is still young would terrify me. I thought about going back on the pill...but even though it's safe...I really don't want to put those hormones in my baby. and I have head the coil is either a hit or miss for women. Either they love it or hate it...so not sure what I'll do...but I don't think I'll feel safe enough with just condoms.

Choc: the dark green/black poo totally freaked me out last month too when I started taking my iron tabs. But then when I started thinking about it...the iron was the only different thing in my diet so I figured it had to be that. Stopped taking them for a few days and YUP! that's what it was...so I just try to ignore it now. :haha:

xo


----------



## Choc1985

Thanks for the advice everyone iv started to feel a bit betta takin them it just freaked me out lol nice of the midwife to warn me this could happen lol x


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: ladies

Anyone that is having contraception concerns - don't forget the diaphragm/cap. It's so under-used in the UK. I came off the pill in May and started using one then, right up until Dec when we started TTC. I found it really easy to use once I got the hang of it and unlike Condoms you can pop it in, in advance if you think some love action might be on the cards :rofl: I will have to be fitted for a new one after the baby is born but it's just takes a few minutes at your Family Planning/GP. I am also considering the Coil as an option. My Mum absolutely swears by the coil and has always used it, my only concern with it is whether it might effect fertility as ideally I would like to have another baby in a couple of years and at 35 I don't want to take any risks with my future fertility. I am not keen on going back on the pill as I've found it gives me too many side effects. I was on the dreaded Cerazette before TTC because I get Migraine's and I definitely never want to go back on it. 

I've been wearing flip-flops too and a pair of wide fitting slip on leather sandals I got at TK Maxx for £12. They are definitely not the sort of thing I would normally wear and will be getting binned as soon as my feet return to normal. It's all about comfort for me at the moment as my ankles/feet swell up really badly during he day.


----------



## MamaBird

Thanks for that MrsJ! I hadn't even thought of the diaphragm/cap. I think it is underused here in Canada as well. But the women who I know use it swear by it. Maybe a combo of that and condom would make me feel safe!?

Thanks!


----------



## genies girl

ive added our top two baby names to my signature i wanted to see what they look like written down, we arnt telling anyone and havent really discussed it since deciding , the midwife asked me today and i told her ,it sounded funny to be saying it out loud so ive put it on here for a bit so i can see it x


----------



## Blob

Oooh no Asher i think girl for you :lol: 
Optical i only had one period from having Tabs to getting pregnant again :haha: so mine didnt start again for over a year :wohoo: 
I dont think i will go back on the pill as it totally screws me up, then i used the one you can BF with and it made me all weird and emotional :wacko: So DH and I will stick with condoms i think :) We want 2 more anyhoos...


----------



## Blob

Awwww REALLLY gorgeous names!!!!!! :cloud9:

So most people say girl and 2 for boy :haha:


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies,
Firstly a big thank you to all the stars who are on facebook & sent me positive vibes when i needed them early this afternoon (stoopid damn bloody midwife!) Anyway i feel much better now so i'm not gonna dwell on it :flower:



> My moms goin away tomorro so I'm really hopin I don't go into labour till she bk a week on wed as she's my other birth partner lol

 Gimme a shout & i'll come with ya hun lol, if you do it at aquanatal it'll save time too :haha: sorry :blush:



> (depends which one fits ov...er his personalised nappy lol) spossie nappies

 Oooh good for you hun! I must admit i've bought some sposies for the hospital, ours doesn't really support washables as they don't like the dirty ones hanging around waiting to be taken home......plus i'm worried Tufty might be too small to fit in them (yeah right - who am i trying to kid eh :haha:)



> OH is just away to the shops to get me some licky crisps (mcoys steak flavour..I lick the flavour off and sometimes eat the crisp)

 hahahaha licky crisps :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: brilliant!

Hey cazza - you look fab hunny! Thanks for popping by - can't of been easy for you especially around this time, sending lots of good vibes your way though :hugs:

Opticallilus - glad your feeling better & it all seems to be working out hun :hugs: Your munch looks adorable in those piccies



> Genies why are flip flops bad? I have seen a few ladies post this but have no clue why.

 It is most likely because they offer no support at a time when your bones are weaker & need the extra support (says she who lives in flipflops too :thumbup:)

Well i went to mamas & papas yesterday, Solihull must be too posh for a sale though as nothing was on offer :shrug: so out i walked :haha:. I did buy 2 of the cutest dungarees from Pumpkin patch though (i lurve that place) and some mitts, a hat & a t-shirt. I must confess the dungarees are 3-6 month & 12-18 month :blush: but when they are reduced to £4.17 a pair who's to be fussy eh!
I then made the mistake of checking out boots! I am in love with their baby range of clothing at the moment :cloud9: i picked up several little outfits, 2 blankets, hats, mitts, socks & booties. I will photograph them all & post them later - they were all reduced by at least half price & some were only £1! Bargain!

Right, apologies for such a long post. I'm off to google pickling shallotts now - it's been so long since i pickled with my nan. 

Oh & last but certainly not least 'HAPPY TERM TO MEEEEEEEE' :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Woohoo i made it! (even though i still get scared something might still happen! :dohh:)


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi all! Very disappointed that there are no new babies to report! You're not trying hard enough ladies!!

Had MW appt this morning, all went fine, measuring 35cm on fundal height but she said she's not worried, she thinks that I will be having a petite baby 6 1/2 - 7lb at her guess... sounds ok to me! I was 8lb 11ozs so I'd rather this little one took after daddy who was 7lb!
Also, baby was 3/5 palpable so 2/5 engaged... she's engaged one fifth further in 2 weeks, if she carries on at that speed she'll never arrive!!!

In an effort to get things moving DH and I attempted to DTD last night... and I mean it when I say attempted! I was in so much pain we had to stop, stupid SPD!! My pubic joint at the front really was burning and it's been so so painful all day! I can't open my bloody legs... If I can't manage to DTD how am I supposed to give birth!!? Argh! Oh well, was hoping it would have been enough but nothing has been happening today :(

So happy for the people managing to get a good night's sleep! I'm still waiting for mine!!

I'll be back later, have a nice day girls! x


----------



## babythinkpink

opticalillus5 said:


> Has anyone used the coil before? What types can you get? They good? I plan on BF for at least 6 months, so hopefully that'll keep the periods at bay for a while too.

I had a coil fitted after my first son was born, it was fine, i found it so easy, you just forget about it, and check it every now and again, it is very much the lazy persons method!!:haha:
I had the coil removed after having one for 5 years and fell pg the same month it was out, i had one again after that baby and again it worked til i had it out then fell pg the month it was removed, again!
I then had a mirena coil fitted, I can't take the pill for health reasons, but this has a teeny amount of hormone in it and actually gradually your periods stop, or are mininised, this is a good one for those who suffer from heavy periods, and i must admit it was fab for me, although other women do complain of side effects, i didn't have any.
I was going to be sterilised but because of heavy periods we decided this method would be better, and i was so glad when i found myself in a new relationship and wanting more children with my new husband!
I had the mirena out and it took 3 months to conceive, i was 34 by this point, so i cant say the mirena interfered with my fertiltity.
I had a normal coil back in after that because we knew we may just try for one more and i didnt want any hormones involved, i had the coil out, expecting just to be pregnant straight away but it took us 9 months, I really feel my age had more to do with that than anything else.
So now at 37 and a bit(!) i am expecting no5! 
I would go for the coil again, i don't believe in getting my dh snipped, i have never considered it, mainly as men can go on making babies forever and if something ever happens to me he could go on and have more if he wanted, i know so many women have wanted their dh's reversed because they are in second relationships and had the snip, although if he was unfaithful i would do it myself to him...i have warned him! :rofl:

Anyway i sound like a coil advert, but they have been great for me, not the best things to be fitted, (i have a funny shaped uterus which makes it a bit harder to fit) but once done, some even last for 10 years now without needing changing.

My baby stuff is on the line, the first lot is all coloured so the curtains are drawn to stop ds seeing them, the next load is all white, i have quite a few white vests and a few grows, newborns look lovely in white! 

I had some real pains walking today, i have backache, and baby feels low enough to drop out, and being my 5th i am a bit concerned it will!!
I just want baby to stay put til September, but i am going to have to take it easy and keep walking down to a minimum at this rate!

Hope i have answered a few coil questions, I don't want to sound like the know it all of pregnancy and birth, but having had 4 babies already and being an oldie i have been there done that and got 4 t-shirts, so if i can help or reassure anyone that would be nice!

Back later :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Genies Girl those are beautiful names!
x


----------



## limpetsmum

Stoopid post but......
I just can't stop crying over the most stupidest of things today! Someone just sold an item i was meant to be buying from them to someone else & it's set me off again! I don't understand why i am like this :cry: inside i feel quite happy with myself but i can't stop these damn tears! Am i going mad or something?


----------



## opticalillus5

Well, I'm back from the midwife (eventually). Although bubs is still head down, s/he's flipped over, and spine is now on my left (rather than right). I can vaguely remember being laid on my left hand side last night and bubs not liking it one bit, so maybe that's why they flipped over (to get more comfy). S/he's also back to 'brim'... so i've been brim, 4/5 (basically brim anyway) and now brim again. Oh well, must just be comfy in there. 

I saw a lady who was at my childbirth prep classes, and she was due yesterday. I want to be due now too! I don't want bubs to come out just yet, but I want to be due lol. 

Louise, i'm measuring 35cm too, and was last week as well. :hugs: over your SPD.

Happy term Limpets! Glad you're feeling better now :hugs: 

Babythinkpink - Thanks for your advice, that sounds great and it's really something i'm considering. I would like another baby after this one, but not for a couple of years (with the wedding next year we're gonna try and get our finances back on track), so it might be worthwhile to prevent any unexpected surprises! I like the fact that there's no hormones in it, so it can't make me go crazy like the pill does. 

Righty, i'm off to wash some of DD's old baby toys for the new baby. I have a washing line full of teddy bears at the mo, but some stuff needs hand washing.


----------



## Snoozie

10 babies!!!! That number shot up quickly! So who's next? LOL.

Girls I'm hitting the wall, I am so darn close to having had enough. I've had a mental week/weekend with so many blooming visitors. All I wanted to do today was to veg out and relax. Dh had a doctor appointment first thing and I received a text from my friend who I saw on Friday asking what I was doing in the sunshine today. I was going to reply but got distracted and missed two calls from her. She then turned up at the door, the house was a mess, the kids were half dressed....not great. So instead of relaxing I started cleaning, fussing and finding actiuvities to entertain the children.
Am I being mean....I really did not want any company today. Nobody ever decends on me uninvited. And as lovely as it was seeing her I am now absolutely shattered, I really need a nap but can't as I have all three kids and dh has been sent to the hospital for his eye. Sheesh!

I just want to hibernate for a month with no visitors, no trips out until this baby is ready to come out.

Yet when she's exhausted from work I darent call her ort she's really rude. But she's never done the pg thing so I guess she just doesn't realise how truly exhausting it is.

I've turned into a miserable old whinge haven't I!!??!!??!!??!!??!!

What it boils down to is that I need a good nights sleep!!!!!!

Anyone else dropping with exhaustion?


----------



## Snoozie

Sorry, probably none of that makes any sense, I can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## opticalillus5

Ooooo scrap that last post re. limpets... sending loads of :hugs: your way.... 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Just remember my post the other day about wanting salad instead of veg.. :blush:


----------



## limpetsmum

opticalillus5 said:


> Ooooo scrap that last post re. limpets... sending loads of :hugs: your way....
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Just remember my post the other day about wanting salad instead of veg.. :blush:

:thumbup: thanks hun! I feel so bloody stupid! I just told the woman to keep her damn huggalugs if she has sold the nappy :blush:. How very rude of me! I just can't seem to help it, roll on DH coming home, i know a hug from him will solve everything. 

Snoozie - wanna sneak off into hibernation with me for a while hun? :hugs: I know what you mean about people never ccoming round - all our friends live over 50 mile away & it's always us who ends up visiting them, if they think they can come round willynilly when Tufty is here they can just think again grr grr grrr. Right - i should get off this pc before i seriously offend someone! 
Thanks my beautiful stars :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Limpet :hugs: :hugs:
Well my naughty baby KEEPS going back to back :cry: My back is so sore all the time...naughty baby!! Thing is though i can try getting on all fours but baby doesnt stay that way long anyway so seems like there is no point?


----------



## Drazic<3

Awww, :hugs: limpets. If it's any consolation, I feel mental too! 

Blob, my girl is exactly the same. If I do get her to move she just moves back so I just try and be comfortable now, she is having none of it!


----------



## Choc1985

Iv just woke up I'm not impressed was tryin to stay awake all day so I sleep at nite lol I feel shattered too. 

Limpets happy full term to I and I am gonna drag myself to aquanatel this week !!!!!!

Was just wondering what to do for tea bit gonna treat the oh to a take away his nan not well she is in a home and been I'll for sometime but he had a call today to say she may not make it through the rest of the day poor bloke oh Neva in 2 years saw him cry my hormones
Kicked in and i then started 

He upset as he wants izzy to meet her great nan he really really down at the min 

Betta go and get cot sheets and moses basket sheets in off the line be bk later can't belive no more stars been born yet I only logged on as I had a strange feeling number 11 had been born lol 

Xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

https://babystrology.com/baby-games/peepeeteepee/

was bored and this is quite amusing! The babies giggle is so cute tooo!


----------



## MrsJ08

Genies girl - lovely names :flower:

Limpets - can I join the mental and emotional club? I keep crying over silly things, poor DH just looks at me completely perplexed and doesn't know what to do. I don't feel particularly unhappy or anything, I just feel emotional. I got upset earlier because the drape rod for my crib won't thread through the fixings. Hardly the end of the world as DH can just screw it to the strut which holds the crib in place but it really upset me. Completely nuts considering the crib is second hand and we only paid £25 for the blinking thing. 

I'm also annoyed with people assuming that just because I'm not the most svelte of women my baby is breech because it's big. :cry: I nearly bit someone's head off earlier who suggested it when I was at the park with the dog. This is a nice lady who I often talk to and has never been anything but kind to me, so I had to really bite my tongue. The MW says it's actually the opposite problem, the baby is quite small and I have a lot of fluid so it's got tons of room to wriggle around.

Snoozie - I know how you feel. I've just popped over the road to see my neighbour who is 27 weeks and I was telling her how I am in hibernation mode. This sounds terrible but I didn't actually leave the house from Friday night until this morning. On Saturday, my friend came around to see me for most of the day which was nice and apart from doing baby washing I did next to nothing. It rained all day so I had no inclination to go anywhere. Yesterday I kind of felt like going out but just never got around to it. I think it was fuelled by the fact that my hair needed washing but as DH was tiling in the bathroom I couldn't put the shower on. That was all the excuse I needed. I just don't feel like straying far from home at all, but what worries me is that if I go overdue I could still have 6 flipping weeks to go! 

Babythinkpink - thanks for the coil advice

Shoot, there was something else I was going to say, I think it was to Louise but it's gone out of my head. Sorry :blush:

x


----------



## drea2904

Hello lovely stars, thanks for all your positive thoughts, just bloomin typical tbh! Well today dh finally got his overdue holiday pay from prev job, they were ignoring him, lets just say I got on the case, tbh I didnt expect to get it but its in the bank so that really cheared me up! I also tided up Masons room today and was in his cupboard (where i keep our bedding and towels lol) and found all his old blankets and crib set and baby towels!! Im so pleased as I went though all his baby stuff in boxes in the loft and thought I must of gave them all away!! i also founf his cot mobile which goes with the crib set (Barnaby bear for m&p's) so today was better as ive been looking for another crib set, Ive bought some new towels and 2 gorg blankets but thats all i need now:) its all in the wash just now. 

Lovely names Genies girl!!

:hug: to all feeling like poo & stressed

Limpetsmom i am so hormonal its not even funny........

I am also getting shooting pains when I walk, it really takes my breath away! 

periods....no!! cant think about them...

Im with the hibernating crew, had enough tbh, quite happy in my wee bubble in the house, I ignored my door today it went twice, I was in the bath, knew if it was family they would phone as they would be paniking! When I got out bath I noticed it was someone promoting life assurance now all i can say is that she is glad i never got out my bath or I may of been in the police station on assault charges lolololololololol


----------



## Jellycat

Thanks babythinkpink on the coil, I've been thinking what to use whilst BF

Limpets :hug: Hope you feel a little bit better now hubby is home

Had another bizarre dream last night that I went into labour early and this time I had a boy.... so i'm back to not being convinced with a particular sex, will just have to wait and see.

I've been uncomfortable all day today at work, and the pain in my southern region really hurts at times to the point I can't walk properly. Going to ask MW about it tomorrow because I can't cope with this for upto another 7 1/2 weeks. Ive decided going to give myself next week to rest after finishing work and then start the eviction process.


----------



## MrsJ08

Jellycat - you mentioning dreams reminded me I had a completely bizarre dream last night that my baby was able to talk when it was born :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Anyone else have a really stuborn back to back baby??


----------



## Jellycat

Blob said:


> Anyone else have a really stuborn back to back baby??

Stupid question how can you tell if there back to back?


----------



## babythinkpink

My brain has gone totally now, I came here to say something and its gone, It does not help my dd saying 'is that your baby' to every avatar pic i scroll past!:haha:

I washed my baby stuff today, the whites are still in the washer, and the sun has been in for ages, so think that was a mistake, may just shove it out anyway.

Anyway i spent quite a lot on a baby wrap, which i was raving about a few weeks ago, i got it from babies r us online, so no receipt as such, and it is too far for me to take back and their policy is send it back b4 they send another, and i don't want it not to arrive back on time, well it has a bit of fabric, like the top layer has come away under the legs so i have to, either, leave it and hope it doesn't get worse, sew it up or try and take it back.
The last is not an option its too far, so its sew it up, which is annoying when i am rubbish with a needle and don't want to bodge it up.
I hope i can find some thread tonight and do it so it is out of my mind, i can pack it then in the hospital bag and will not worry about it again, i know i am prone to go over the edge on daft stuff like this so i am not going to let it get to me!

Genies, lovely names, so pretty xx

Blob, not even sure where my baby is, midwife said question on breech last week, and today it has felt transverse, then either bum up or down again, its not comfortable whatever way its lying!:hugs:

:hugs: to those not having a good day for whatever reason! 

I have ironed a load pf stuff, some baby stuff and the rest was just usual ironing, i keep wondering how many more lots of ironing i will do b4 baby is here!
I booked an appointment today for dh, it is for 14th Sept, I said, fine if i am not in labour:haha:

Time to go, everytime i get on here someone wants something, dd has been a pain in the bum since the older ones are away, she is making so much fuss and demanding so much attention, its strange how she has reacted, i prefer them being here and her in her usual 'place' she is still top dog but just seems so much less demanding.

Time to go, food to make!

Back soon xx


----------



## SisterRose

Heya, sorry havent had time to catch up again. Just popped in.

Had back ache and an achey stomach all day today, went out to town and walked around for 3 hours. Killed!

Really tired now, got in, lay down and I've been having period pain achey cramps in my stomach for the last 30 minutes, they get stronger then relax a bit but it isnt a timed thing, just a constant ache that gets worse, then a bit better but doesn't go away. Really hurts all around the bottom area of my stomach and hurts when I move too. 
Thinking rather than wishful thinking and this could be it I probably have a water infection coming on :dohh: sent a sample off last week because the midwife thought it was a bit cloudy and showed a bit of everything.

Just wondering if any of you ladies know what the begining of labour/something starting feels like and if its similar? it's quite painful and uncomfortable but I don't know if I should risk leaving it incase it isnt labour or an infection and something might be wrong, dunno if its worth ringing the Maternity Assessment Unit :shrug:

I'm also on iron and I've been taking them a week now, I've heard people saying they can give you a bad stomach, anyone got any stories they can tell me from having iron that compares with the pain im having?

Anyway, my nans birthday is tomorrow so if it was labour I'm very happy to have a baby tomorrow and not a water infection! :haha:

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Krakir

oh i think i had something very similar Bekklez.... Back when i first started my iron pills, i remember one day that i had the worst stomach pains that would come in waves, with no rhythm or anything, just came and went every 5 or so minutes. After that day they went away and never came back, so i either ate something bad, or it was the iron pills wreaking havoc :shrug:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girlies

What, no more babies yet?! What's going on?! :haha: Just wanted to pop on and say hi :hi: but haven't got time to read everything I've missed as there is LOADS! You lot talk too much lol I hope you are all feeling ok and I can't wait to hear about the next star making an appearance! 

Things with us are good, had a bit of a hard first night at home, I was really struggling to get Holly to latch on and feed during the night and she wouldn't stop crying as she was hungry bless her. I got all upset as I was so tired and sore and just really needed to sleep! Things have been much better today though and she has had a good few feeds on the breast so think we are getting there! The midwife visited us at home today too and is pleased with how Holly is doing and praised me for persevering with the bf which made me feel a lot better. She's popping back tomorrow to make sure we are doing ok. We took Holly out in her pram for a nice walk this evening as well... it's still all a bit surreal!

Anyway, better go and get something to eat. Speak to you all soon xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and I think I saw someone taking about iron pills and black poo?... I've been put on them as I lost quite a bit of blood during the birth and they've made me have black poo as well. Lovely!! xx


----------



## MamaBird

hi Ladies!!

Just a quick update from me! Sorry for the selfish post.:blush:

Soooooo....just got back from seeing my MW!!! My weight is still the same as last week!! (ok..I'll fess up...it's only been 4 days...but my weight has never stayed the same since first Tri!!) My blood pressure was just a little lower 132/82 (instead of 84) Peyton is still in perfect position and measuring 39cm still. And...Drum roll!!!!!!! I am GBS NEGATIVE!!! I know it's not a huge deal if I was positive...and I know that you can get it anytime...but it's still nice to know that chances are I won't have any complications with that.

I just needed to post that!!:happydance:

xo


----------



## genies girl

sending hugs to Limpets and snoozie xx

i too would like to know how you tell the baby is back to back?


----------



## Asher

Yay Mamabird for the GBS neg! And the weight! 

Emzy I just can't believe you're back chatting with your little lady here and even been out for a walk with her! So exciting!!!! You sound like you're doing really really well. x

I'm in achy mode too. Was walking round Ikea this morning with mum, wondering what felt different, and managed to figure out I've got period type backache. And it's developed a bit this afternoon and I have a bit of tummy ache. I am not getting excited but things do seem to be moving along a wee bit. Last time I felt like this I had a baby within 48 hours! We'll see eh?! Just in case, I have showered and straightened my hair, and done my best to defuzz everywhere! 

My mind is blank of the rest of the stuff I was going to write! Sorry.....


----------



## Blob

:hugs: :hugs: Emzy BF is so hard to start with but SO worth it :hugs: I remember sitting crying and Tabs screaming at me and Robin every feed had to take Tabs to calm her down while i calmed down :hugs:

I dont seem to have much water i can feel legs feet hands the whole lot :wacko: But i know where the bum is so if it wiggles baby has his/her knees on my tummy :lol: Also it feels soft and squishy when they are back to back :dohh:


----------



## Asher

Blob said:


> :hugs: :hugs: Emzy BF is so hard to start with but SO worth it :hugs: I remember sitting crying and Tabs screaming at me and Robin every feed had to take Tabs to calm her down while i calmed down :hugs

So true!! I remember this very well, but it all settled in the end. x


----------



## BLONDIE35

I've been on iron tablets for the last 5 weeks and they give me a real upset stomach but I am perservering as it made my blood count go up a bit!! I don't like the black poo nor the upset stomach either! 

My baby has moved really low now and feeling kicks down below like nobody's business to the point that they're giving me occasional backache. I'm about ready for baby to come now as I'm really uncomfortable, roll on c-section date 9th september which is only 3 weeks away now. Whoo Hooo!!!


----------



## Jellycat

I've also ben on iron tablets for the past month or so now. MW said to aim drinking with a glass of orange juice as it can help to absorb the iron the better. I found they gave me upset stomach so I now take them every other day... get my iron results tommorow so cross fingers my levels have improved.

Asher - I was planning on doing the same thing when labour starts ie complete top to toe wash, scrub and shave. Hope all goes well FX xxxx

Mamabird - Big congrats on your MW appointment sounds like it went really well !!

Was meant to do housework this evening instead i've done nothing.... I feel really naughty !!


----------



## rockyraccoon

geniesgirl, nice names!

mamabird, awesome on the negative result. I've stopped gaining weight finally as well. Feels awesome.

mrsj, that must be so frustrating! :hugs:

bekklez&Asher, I've been getting the same period type cramps. I wonder what they mean! Maybe something is happening...

Today we start the eviction process. After Emzy's sweet arrival, I truly believe in the power of the eviction notice! OH went out and got RLT and castor oil. My dad is dropping off an exercise ball today or tomorrow.:happydance: I'm so desperate to get LO out of here, I might even DTD! hah I'm a crazed desperate woman.

I completely understand the hibernation feeling. I just want to stay in all day, resting and soaking in the tub. I've been using baby's bedtime bath stuff. It's fantastic. I get frustrated with my friends that have never been pregnant. They don't understand why I don't feel like having people over or going out. I don't want to seem like a bad friend, but I'm just not interested in socializing. Is that strange?


----------



## Fish&Chips

ooohh Asher! FX hun.

Brigitte that's great news!

Rocky, I've started the RLT today as well! I've also been bouncing on the ball. FX it will all pay off. x


----------



## Choc1985

Iv been a bit worried the Last few days movement seem to have slowed down still get the butterflies feelin in my tummy but kicks hardly there although iv been getting so many tightenings today and a dull period type pain that's now gone 

Do movement slow down towards the eng I'm 36+5


----------



## Carley22

god you lot talk too much.... i honestly cant bring myself to catch up and i was only on here a few hours ago!!!

hope all is wel and will someone have another baby soon please....


----------



## becs0375

Bloody hell, I am exhausted from reading all those posts!!!

Genies, they are lovely names xx

Contraception, we haven't used anything for about 6 years as thats how long we were TTC before I got BFP!! Haven't thought about after the birth but I think I will go back on the pill!! Yucky periods!!

We painted our lounge back to magnolia today, been up and down the step ladder!! Had a lovely shower and feeling quite relaxed!! Might have something to eat in a bit!! My bump aches tonight!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

genies girl said:


> ive added our top two baby names to my signature i wanted to see what they look like written down, we arnt telling anyone and havent really discussed it since deciding , the midwife asked me today and i told her ,it sounded funny to be saying it out loud so ive put it on here for a bit so i can see it x

Beautiful names Genie!!! :)



limpetsmum said:


> Hi ladies,
> Firstly a big thank you to all the stars who are on facebook & sent me positive vibes when i needed them early this afternoon (stoopid damn bloody midwife!) Anyway i feel much better now so i'm not gonna dwell on it :flower:
> 
> 
> I then made the mistake of checking out boots! I am in love with their baby range of clothing at the moment :cloud9: i picked up several little outfits, 2 blankets, hats, mitts, socks & booties. I will photograph them all & post them later - they were all reduced by at least half price & some were only £1! Bargain!

No probs hun :) x

I have some of the range with tilly the tiny elephant on them thats LO's coming home outfit :) :) xx



Jellycat said:


> Blob said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a really stuborn back to back baby??
> 
> Stupid question how can you tell if there back to back?Click to expand...

Not sure about back to back but defo transverse again today, i had head pushing one side and bum the other!!!! x



Asher said:


> Yay Mamabird for the GBS neg! And the weight!
> 
> Emzy I just can't believe you're back chatting with your little lady here and even been out for a walk with her! So exciting!!!! You sound like you're doing really really well. x
> 
> I'm in achy mode too. Was walking round Ikea this morning with mum, wondering what felt different, and managed to figure out I've got period type backache. And it's developed a bit this afternoon and I have a bit of tummy ache. I am not getting excited but things do seem to be moving along a wee bit. Last time I felt like this I had a baby within 48 hours! We'll see eh?! Just in case, I have showered and straightened my hair, and done my best to defuzz everywhere!
> 
> My mind is blank of the rest of the stuff I was going to write! Sorry.....

Sounds like a step in the 'labour' direction to me hun :) xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

I'm with you Carley, eagerly awaiting the next new arrival!

Mamabird great news on your result and weight!
Emzy, can't believe the difference a weekend makes! You're on here between feeds and wandering around the park with your real life baby and we're all here still over analysing every little feeling! I mean, this morning I was soooooooooooo happy that my BM was quite loose!!!!
Geniesgirl, those are lovely names!

OOohhhh crampy feeling.....it's gone now... hmmm

I'm with everyone on the hormones..... I have cried so much over the last few days. Bless DH, he is so snappy and short tempered at the moment because he's on the countdown to Afghanistan and it's starting to get to him. He's so desperate for Lilia to arrive early/on time, but he's dreading having to leave us.... so every time he snaps, I burst into tears.... it;s quite amusing really but very stressful too!

Can't remember anything else i was going to say!


----------



## Krakir

my sister in laws dr said with castor oil, although it can kick start your labour because it gives you the poops, it can also make baby poop :S


----------



## becs0375

I have to say I cry over anything at the moment!!! Not good!! Damn hormones!!!

Does anyone else feel bored?? I am getting impatient and wanting things to be over! Its like waiting for christmas!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Very bored! Time seems to be standing still at the moment!


----------



## becs0375

I know, its like bloody groundhog day!!!


----------



## rockyraccoon

Krakir said:


> my sister in laws dr said with castor oil, although it can kick start your labour because it gives you the poops, it can also make baby poop :S

I would gladly have a bad case of the poops to get this baby out! He has over stayed his welcome!


----------



## Blob

Come on babies get a move on :haha: 
Though i think my baby is pretty happy just now :lol: I dont expect to see my :baby: until next week sometime...though i bet that sounds mad to some of you that in 1 week and 6 days it will be my DD :shock:


----------



## Blob

Rocky i think she was meaning the worry about the baby pooing :winkwink: 
Though we shall not get in a discussion on this thread about it :nope: there was one in thirdtri only last week...have a look there is a lot of info on it :shrug:


----------



## becs0375

I think our babies are way too comfy in there!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Way too comfy, and they are probably enjoying making their mummies increasingly uncomfortable!


----------



## becs0375

Its just the constant aches and pains and wondering if this is it lol!!!!


----------



## rockyraccoon

Oh man, I didn't even know about that. My OBGYN doesn't talk to me about anything. He doesn't even discuss test results! OH always remembers to ask him directly or doc won't even mention them. 

Too late to change now...


----------



## Blob

See my new technique is going to be squash the baby :haha:


----------



## Blob

Rocky :hugs: There is so much you are meant or not meant to do in pregnancy :hugs: Its hard to know what to do really... my thoughts are that our babies will come when they are ready :cry: There is no sense trying to make them come it just wont work until they want to :hissy:


----------



## becs0375

LMAO Blob, squash the baby!!! 

I have some period pains in my left side back, its like waves of pain!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hehehehe I think I might actually consider DH's idea of putting an ice pack on babys bottom to encourage her out!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

OOOhh Becs, exciting! Make sure you text me! I'll try and make sure I have signal!! Bloody army base in the middle of nowhere!!!


----------



## becs0375

I doubt its anything Louise, I am not that lucky for it to be this early!!! Patience isn't one of my strong points!!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Selfish post but I am so happy as my nursery is nearly finished !!! Just a few pictures to go up on the wall and some wooden lettering of her name in the same theme as our nursery :happydance:

https://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq279/LJKowalczyk/Nursery16082010.jpg
https://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq279/LJKowalczyk/Nursery160820103.jpg
https://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq279/LJKowalczyk/Nursery160820102.jpg

Hope everyone is well today :thumbup: xx


----------



## ladykara

I think this is the exciting part of pregnancy, the looking for signs which could happen any min that your baby is on its way. I have weeks left but im excited just waiting for some of you girls to have your babies..but jealous as hell !!!!


----------



## becs0375

That looks gorgeous Laura xx


----------



## ladykara

laurak... wow !!! love the nursery.. one lucky baby x


----------



## rockyraccoon

Laura, your nursery looks lovely. My nursery is a bassinet and dresser beside our bed. 

I'm having mixed feelings now. I want baby out, but I like his due date in the beginning of Sept making him a Fall baby. Late August is still a Summer baby. Hmm.. but the freedom to bend over and get up without help is soooo appealing haha


----------



## MrsJ08

Laura - gorgeous nursery

After moaning about not having any BH's etc - I've been having period type cramps and back pain on and off since about 3pm. Don't get excited ladies I'm certain it's only BH but now I wish I hadn't moaned about having none :rofl:


----------



## _LauraK1982_

becs0375 said:


> LMAO Blob, squash the baby!!!
> 
> I have some period pains in my left side back, its like waves of pain!!

Oooooo fingers X'd xx

I think as a group we should be aiming for a baby a day @ least to appear !! :thumbup:


----------



## elmaxie

Hey!

I have been trying to reply all evening but am on my I pod and it's crap for replying!

Genies they are gorgeous names...very very lovely!

Blob you want 4 kids!! Yes it's a good few pages back lol
and your due date is when....jeez! That's really quite scarey!!

Kara I think it's so sweet your hubby wants to be hands on during labour.

And mental blank lol....

Oh actually the person who said about reduced movements. I did have a few quieter days but she still moved about enough. I say if your worried it's always best to get checked over!!

Well I woke with a contraction, weebled the way through my day with bad period pains and nothing else is going on!
Back to CTG monitoring, liqor volume scan and then clinic tomorrow afternoon...and I am looking a right mess in the bump department as I seem to be at the extreme end of baby evictions by doing the bash it out method!
I today managed to stab/poke my bump off the corner of the dinning table - ouch and now I have just banged/scraped my poor bump off the stupid bathroom door handle and taken skin off too as it's so stretched thin! I hate these bloody door handles they have a little sticky outy knob bit that we are always catching our arms on! But by god it hurts on a bump!
Made OH take a picture so might upload it tomorrow when I get near the laptop.

They are gonna wonder what on earth I have been up to and it's going to sting like a git during the scan with the gel....argh!!

I might have to post again as it's taken ages to write this and by now you ladies will have created another 10 pages to read!!

Emma.xx


----------



## MamaBird

Blob said:


> Rocky :hugs: There is so much you are meant or not meant to do in pregnancy :hugs: Its hard to know what to do really... my thoughts are that our babies will come when they are ready :cry: There is no sense trying to make them come it just wont work until they want to :hissy:

You're totally right Sarah! I just read a pregnancy article a few days ago that said what actually kicks starts labour is the baby. The baby starts producing some type of hormone...wait was it a hormone? Sorry baby brain. Anyway, the baby produces something when he/she is mature enough which sends a signal to our bodies to start labour. Now this is only for full term babies. Not quite sure the explanation they have for preemies? :shrug:


----------



## MrsJ08

It's the hormone Oxytocin that kicks things off. Sex and expressing breastmilk/nipple stimulation also cause it to be released. That's why sex often get's things going! It's an artificial form of Oxytocin they give via IV for induction. I can't remember the name of the synthetic drug but it starts with an S x


----------



## Choc1985

Hi well after a nice cold drink of water lots of ice baby has been kicking around

Some of u may have read my oh nan was really I'll well she has passed away tonite and he found out via facebook 
I saw it on his cousins status ( it's his dads mom and he don't c his dad ) although his mum and auntie have regular contact. He just carried on playin his xbox I asked if there was anything I could Do and he said yeh just leave me on 
my own I just wanna be there for him x


----------



## hunnycat

It's been forever since I have been on this forum, but I am SO excited for all of you ladies and I found out we are having a girl! I guess it was quite some time ago, but I see you have the stork with all the different colours so if you could add a pink one beside "Hunnycat" that would be awesome! 

It's so nice to catch up to everyone and see who is still on here and new people. 

I have kept a blog of every week of my pregnancy if you were interested in checking it out! 

https://www.hunniebunniebabies.blogspot.com/

I'm going to keep reading and try to catch up on all you ladies :D 

Hope all is safe and well with your pregnancies :) 

Elle :)


----------



## elmaxie

Morning!

Choc I am so sorry to hear about your OHs nan! Men are so difficult when it comes to grieving and he maybe just needs some time and space to accept and cry things out?? I know my brother NEVER cries in front of anyone yet my OH does....
Could he also be worried about grieving and upsetting you whilst pregnant?
I say just keep hugging him and telling him your there for him.
I must say that's a really horrible way to find out via Facebook too!!
Hugs and love to you all!xxxx
oh and I know you said he wanted his nan to meet your little one and I am a believer she will see baby and visit when born! Obviously some people don't believe etc but just thought I would say.xxx

hunnycat congrats on finding out your having s baby girl!!

Well I am in bed wide awake, OH got up as he is an early riser and is off to work soon and Nathan is giving it big zzzzzs why is it the days he sleeps late I wide awake waiting for him to get up yet the days I could use an extra 1/2 hour he wakes at 6am? Lol

I have clinics today so hoping they might give me an induction date as they spoke about it last week (said 39 weeks but until I get a date in writing I won't believe them!!) I still have what I can only describe as a constant period cramp on the bottom of my bump and what feels like a knife blade against my cervix...added with a nippy pain above my belly button where I caught the door knob last night.

I can't help but wonder which star mummy is next to go??

Is it sad I get excited to see if the thread number has risen each time I come on and my heart sinks a little when it hasn't? Lol yup I am sad!!

Emma.xx


----------



## becs0375

Hello lovelies!!!!

Choc, so sorry to hear about your OH's Nan xx

Emma, I too aam a firm believer, my OH's Mum passed away when he was 18, and he keeps saying that she will 'visit' just before or after Hope is born, I said do you think she will let me know? He said that he would know as he will smell her perfume, he says he has smelt it on various occasions over the years. I think its lovely x

I slept ok last night, had cramp in my thigh which I haven't had for ages!! Luckily I managed to get up and walk it off before it got to bad!!! My friend went into labour yesterday after being 9 days overdue!! I am so excited for her, they don't know what they are having!!!!! So waiting on news from them!!!!!!! Not gonna be much age difference between our bubbas!
Just had my ready brek! I woke up feeling sick and hungry so thought food would kill or cure it!!
Not up to much, just last coat of paint to put on!! Gonna wash my moses babsket stuff out again as my cat took a liking to it!! Then finally I am going to get my hospital stuff together!!!! About bloody time!!


----------



## genies girl

Elmaxie- good luck with your appointments today
becs- enjoy packing your hospital bags
Choc- sorry to hear your sad news

i have growths scan today, my mum is coming for the first time, i hope she doesnt cause a scene i think she is going to be very emotional :)
And then consultants clinic, i wonder if i will get the actual consultant as ive never met him? the registars are very nice but i want some answers and they all run off and check with him anyway.
If we are still breech i really want a c section date so i can get my head around the idea, i said this two weeks ago though and they wouldnt say so im not holding my breath, i thi k they happy to let me get so big they will need a crane to get me to the labour ward x


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: hunnycat

choc - sorry about your OH's nan. I agree with Elmaxie Men are seriously weird about grieving. My brother took months to cry over my Grandad and when he went he really went because he had bottled it up for so long. My Dad didn't cry at all in public, his way of coping was that he got angry with everything. I was the only one who could calm him down as he managed to upset his brothers and sisters nearly every day before the funeral. Just try and re-assure your OH with non verbals and he will come around in his own time x

Elmaxie - fx you get a date today x

genies - fx you get your date too x

Becs - pesky animals I've had to dry my baby clothes in my bedroom as if I don't the dog will brush past and cover them with hair. Have you bought a cat net for your Moses?

7 hours sleep without a wee for me again????! I'm starting to think I haven't been drinking enough but I'm very happy with the sleep especially as I had a lot of cramping yesterday 

X


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Morning all. I can tell you for definate that my baby boy will definately not be next! He is too comfy I am sure. He would not stop moving last night and I had the biggest prods which I am guessing are knees or feet sticking out of me like some sort of alien invasion in my tummy!
It is now only 2 weeks until induction day and I want him out before so I get my homebirth. I started RLT 6 weeks ago, I have been DTD, I had a hot curry on Sunday which only served to give me a really smelly bottom! :blush:
He just wants to stay in there and get even fatter I am sure! 
Its so horrible knowing that if he is not here in the next 14 days I will have to be induced and miss my sons first day at junior school. :cry:

Well, sorry about the selfish post but DS and I are off swimming and I need to get ready asap or we will be late for our session. 
Enjoy your day and I will pop back later. xx


----------



## Asher

Morning ladies! 

Choc so sorry to hear about your OHs Nan, that's really really sad. :hugs:

Good luck with your appointments Elmaxie and Genies! Genies, I love those names! So pretty. 

I had a crap night sleep. All evening yesterday I was getting cramps and backache, and then they kept me awake when we went up to bed. DH was snoring away, and I was wide awake looking at the clock and wondering if this is it! They've been on and off all night, and this morning I feel as though I am about to start a really bad period. So I think something must be going on in there, but who knows? I am at the MW for my 36 week check this morning so we'll see what she says (not a lot, probably!).

Oh my word, I have just heard a box of toys crash in the living room, best go and investigate! Have a good day ladies, will update after MW appointment. :flower:

PS Enjoy your swim Teeny! x


----------



## Blob

Gorgeous nursery :cloud9:
Mamabird love your blinkie :)
Aww choc :hugs:
Bec you had better hurry up and be next!! Though i think Asher might be next :wacko: I'm here for the long haul now :dohh:
Genies girl its nice your mum is emotional :lol: My mum is going to be at the birth this time and i wonder if she'll show any.


----------



## Blob

Aww teeny :hugs:


----------



## Snoozie

Choc, so sorry to hear about your OH's nan. I hope he's ok.x :(

Genie's girl, gorgeous names!

Teeny, I hope he makes an appearance.x

Asher, sounds like you are getting ready, it could be any night :)

Well I have slept...if you can call it sleep.......I must only get an hour at a time and it was so hot and muggy last night! I'm wondering how I'm goingg to manage another 5-6 weeks of this! I don't remember feeling thios knarked off at this point in my other pregnancies......maybe I've forgotten lol.
Anyway mw this afternoon...chance to have a good moan about the silly registrar I saw.


----------



## babythinkpink

Good morning all,
Having connection problems today, rubbish! 

I really don't want to put the dampners on anyone but my first baby was 1 day off 3 weeks late! Some hospitals will induce but others will just let it run on.
I get niggly for some weeks b4 baby comes, and all the hormonal changes are not helped buy the lack of sleep and general aches and pains! 

Having said that, waiting for the next Star to come along now, I know i am not due for a few weeks after some, its getting very close for some of you!:happydance:

Not going to do personals as i am having computer trouble and prob loose the lot, so just send waves and hugs to you all and try and pop by later,

Hope everyone has a great day xx:hugs:


----------



## elmaxie

Ooo Asher I am with Blob on you being next!
Really does sound like your body is gearing up for something!!
Hope baby isn't just teasing!

Gonna go make a cup of RLT for myself...hoping it helps with this labour like I have convinced myself it did with Nathans. Due to having the diabetes my consultant said it means my uterus muscles don't work ad effectively which is why diabetic mums are more likely to need "intervention" plus also due to the size of baby! But I pushed him right out lol...that said he wasn't actually that big!!

I have just cleaned my double buggy and pumped up it's tyres and inserted the newborn support thingie. I also have brought down the bouncer and change mat so Nathan can maybe get used to them being here. Unfortunately he likes to get in the bouncer which is either going to snap or catapult him accross the room!

My pains have all but gone except for all I can suggest is a large hard head in my pelvis which feels like a heavy bowling ball is trying to fall out my vagina when I am standing/walking!

Be back later after clinic.

Hope everyone is well and doing ok today.

Emma.xx


----------



## Blob

Tabs was two days early :lol: and i had no signs at all :wacko:

Just made cakes with Tabs this morning :)
Also she learned 'shut up' this morning :shock: she picked it up from a story tape (harry potter) :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Emma i think you might go soon also though :)


----------



## Louise3512uk

Morning all! I actually only had to get up once last night for the loo, and had NO PAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wooooooooooooohoooooooooo!!! Although I did have some faint dull crampy feelings, nothing regular or anything like that, hopefully it's my body starting to prepare or something! It's a better feeling than recently where I have had absolutely nothing!

Laura, gorgeous nursery! :cloud9:

Teeny, fx your baby will make an appearance so you can have your homebirth!

Geniesgirl and Emma, fingers crossed you'll get your dates today!!! 

Becs, I take it your cramps have gone then? I was so looking forward to seeing a text from you saying you were on your way!! ENjoy doing hospital bag! And make sure you get it done lady! Although having said that, I have packed baby's but only half done mine, I'm going to buy all my toilettries for it and need to get quite a bit of stuff!

Choc, so sorry to hear about your OHs nan, I agree with the other girls, just make sure he knows you're there if he needs you and otherwise give him space to deal with it in his way :hugs:

Asher.. I really think this is the start of something for you! Fingers crossed and make sure you keep us updated!

I can't remember anything else I was going to say... I too feel really disappointed when I log in and see the number on the front page hasn't changed! Silly, as it's still only halfway through August!!!

I better go and get dressed, we're taking the boys and the dog for a nice walk through Rendlesham forest, and DH has promised we'll go via the BMX track so they can have a go.... this scares me because they're only 6 and 8 and so little and it has proper jumps and alsorts, so I imagine I will be looking the other way most of the time! I feel I want to make the most of my lack of pain today as usually I can't join them walking the dog because it's too painful... I am a bit worried that it will make me hurt though! I might make DH carry a deckchair so I can sit down when I need to!

ANyway, will stop blabbering away, have lovely days everyone and I will catch up later! x


----------



## Choc1985

Morning ladies hope we are all ok 

Thanks all for your kind thought reg oh nan he seems ok this morning he's got up and gone into town which is fine by me I can just chill in peice lol

Well I'm still getting tightenings but not hurting I'm sure this baby won't be on time and wen I went to the midwife she wasn't even engaged so much me hopin I take after my mum with the birth lol

She was 2 half weeks early with me with a2 hour labour and a 30 min labour from start to finish lol. Was 11 weeks early with my sis and had a emer c-sect

Sorry just a big of useless rambling there lol


----------



## becs0375

Having lots of movement but no pains!! Think she is in there forever!!! My friend has been in labour for 24 hours, she had an epi at 2am and they are hoping she will give birth soon. I feel so sorry for her as she was adament that she wanted a natural birth, she had to be transfered from the birthing centre to the hospital, her OH text to say they are both shattered!!! Bless them! Paint is drying, done washing and ironing! Just having a cuppa before packing my bag!!

Mrs J, we have got a cat net but its useless!!! We even put the moses basket on top of the wardrobe but Missy still managed to get in it!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Choc I'm so sorry for your oh. Poor guy, especially finding out by FB.

MrsJ, I've heard that orgasms produce Oxytocin which is good for bringing on labour, however semen also contains the hormone prostogladin which is what is in the pessary (which apparently is actually like a teabag!) they pop behind your cervix to help induce labour. I think it starts thinning the cervix? So sex is definitely the best way to get things going!

Teeny, apparently hot food is suggested to bring on labour because it stimulates your anus!!! Therefore the fact you were stinky after your curry was a good thing... although it obviously didn't work.

Asher I agree with the other ladies that you will be next.

My cramps etc that I was getting loads of before finishing work, have now all gone. I get the occasional period pain type cramp but it seems most people are so I'm not seeing it as a sign. Also my bump is still really high.. no sign that it's dropped unfortunately.

Well I'm seeing my MW on Friday as I'm concerned the baby is breech. Mainly because the MW wasn't sure about where his head was at my last appointment and even asked me where I thought it was (!!) but also as his hiccups are really high up.


----------



## lilbumpblue

Morning all :)

Your poor OH Choc...i think facebook has a lot to answer for to be honest! 

I think its a stubborn boy thing...'il come when im ready' lol my LO has been head down for quite a while then last night he was breech then rotated and was transverse and was poking out either side of my bump!! 

Well i was woken AGAIN last night with cramp in my other leg this time and have been awake since 4:30am...its hitting me now thou and unfortunately im stuck at work so cant go back to bed!!! :happydance:...oh and 37 weeks today!!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## ladykara

Choc- im sorry to hear about your OH nan, men deal with things like that in different ways to us girls..

Genies - hope the scan went well....

Teeny weeny - hoping he comes out soon..

Fish and chips - are you still working?


----------



## abbSTAR

seems like the wrest of our babies are staying put for a while longer :thumbup:
the past few times ive had a look theres been another baby born :haha:

Good luck Girls :flower: xx


----------



## ThatGirl

im hoping Alfie says put till at least 26th for my next scan and getting c section booked


----------



## Blob

:wohoo: for 37 weeks hun :yipee:


----------



## elmaxie

Sorry I wasnt gonna be on until later but I need a whinge:cry:

Just took Nathan out a walk as its the only way these days he will nap and for the first day in ages I didnt fee too sick thismorning but by god why I rounded our corner I felt so ill! I just made it home before I threw up my breakfast and well everything really:sick:

I dont know how I can keep going with it. I mean they have me on cyclizine which is an antisickness drug 3 times a day and its obviously NOT having any effect.

So I have 1/2 hour before my mum gets hre and to be honest I am glad I am spending the afternoon in hospital as my child is the devil today. Wont eat wont sleep and wont stop shreiking!!!:cry:

Oh and here is my poor bump after my night run in with the bloody door handle...its still achey and nippy...wo is me:haha:

https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii227/Wedding-Stuff/IMG_1007.jpg

I really just want to cry which is stupid but I have had enough!! And I havent even been having a "bad" pregnancy unlike last time:nope:

Sorry for the downer I just needed to let it out!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## 123Deirdre

girls who've lost their mucus plug, does this sound like mine? 
Ive had small pieces of whiteish boogery stuff, also slight pink on my liner this morning but nothing mucusy that has been pink. Ive also been crampy :s


----------



## Blob

Sounds a bit like it hun... most plugs (unless you go straight into labour) grow back so dont worry :hugs:

Awww Emma that sounds horrible :hugs: not long left hun!!


----------



## ladykara

elmaxie- babe im so sorry to hear your sickness is getting your down, i was sick all the way through my pregnancy with my son, i swore ill never get pregnant again... well 12 years later look at me !! i remember wondering what it was like to feel normal.... 

123deirdre- I had the exact same thing happen to me three days ago, i asked MW who didnt seem too bothered and just said it was normal discharge. But i dont have much hope in my MW to be honest. It was just as you discribed, like a clear yellow jelly like blob...


----------



## Snoozie

My text buddy mel (mumto5) is off to hospital at 3 to get checked, she thinks her waters have gone!!!!! So exciting!

Good luck Mel, we are all thinking of you! I wonder if she'll have the 11th star?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mrs_N

jeez, 27 pages to read through??!
hoping everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ladykara, nope thankfully! I was due to give up last Weds but I left the Thursday before due to getting lots of cramps and possibly loosing my plug.

Whoooo Emma, your poor bump!! Are the scratches painful? Lovely bump though!!

123Deirdre, I think I lost part of my plug about 3 weeks ago but I'm still not 100% sure. It was like snot after a cold if that makes sense? Really sticky and stretchy and clear. I then looked in the loo and there were 3 lumps of it in there. So yes I reckon that could be your plug.

oooh Mumto5 good luck hun!! Maybe there is another star on their way! Thanks for the update Mrs N. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Does anyone know how Shorman is? x


----------



## becs0375

Good luck Mumto5!!!!

Can't believe it the sun is shining!!! Been out for a walk and had some lunch!! Not quite sure what to do, packed my hospital bag so I am all ready for the off!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Elmaxie - big :hugs: to you, your poor bump too xxx

Mumto5 - good luck!

I need to have a rant so feel free to ignore me!
Firstly, I'm getting really hacked off with people staring at me, it's no wonder I want to hibernate. I've just got back from the retail park up the road and it made me feel totally paranoid. This one woman was staring at my bump and frowning - what's that all about? I'm a married woman in my 30's what on earth has she got to frown about?? Stupid Cow!
Secondly, I ended up in tears this morning as I'm having real issues with two of my closest friend's at the moment and my brother if I'm honest. Both of my friend's run their own business' and are really busy. They have both had a rough time through the recession and have had the odd problem in their personal life. But then so have I, I got made redundant (at least they are both financially secure and relatively wealthy), my DH has been seriously ill and we have been back and forth to court over access to my SD. Basically I haven't seen one of them for 18 months as she lives 200 miles away, she has made arrangements to come and see me and cancelled probably 5 times at least usually at the last minute. On the whole she has been pretty good at keeping in touch via the phone but the last 3/4 months she's been awful, not returning calls and texts. 3 weeks ago when my DH was in hospital she cancelled a visit and then sent me a message to say she would call that evening (she knew my DH was in hospital and was v ill) she didn't call me when she said she would despite my staying off the phone. 45mins after the time she said I text her and said I couldn't wait any longer. I didn't get a reply! Several times over the past 3 weeks I've tried to call and text her and she doesn't respond so after trying yet again at the weekend I sent her a message to say I was upset and wasn't going to bother wasting my time calling any more. I haven't heard from her! We have been friends for 9 years. If that wasn't bad enough my other friend has been equally bad, he's cancelled meeting up 4 times in the past 2 weeks, most recently this morning. There is always a "valid" reason but it's really getting me down. I've had a bit of a rant at him this morning about it and as always he's apologetic. Now he's re-arranged for Thurs but I've told him it's his last chance. I haven't seen him for months either despite the fact that he lives in London. It's difficult because his OH is a psycho who despite the fact that we've never been an item and I'm married won't accept we are just friend's, he's always treated me like a little sister and we have been friends for 11 years. My DH doesn't have a problem with it as he know's it couldn't be more platonic but his OH is insecure. I can't help feeling that my two close friend's have abandoned me when I need them the most. Luckily my best friend has been an absolute rock. I don't know what to do for the best as I'm getting to the point where I wonder whether it's worth it any more, but when you have been friend's for so long and through so much together it's hard to just walk away from the friendship. On top of that my own brother is being a complete arsehole to the point that my Mum ended up having "words" with him about it last night because he's down there on holiday at the moment. We have always been really close and thick as thieves. In truth he has always relied on me way too much and takes advantage. I've lost count of the £thousands he's had from me in cash, presents and holidays over the past 15 years. Not to mention the number of times he's crashed at mine for what was supposed to be a few days but turned into weeks not paying any rent or lifting a finger. I first noticed he wasn't bothering to call/visit so much when I was first made redundant so didn't have money to go shopping etc. Since I have been pregnant it's gone from seeing him practically every weekend to every couple of weeks and now literally a month or two without him turning up. When my Mum confronted him about it he said he knew he was being crap but he had things to do at the weekend. However, he seems to be able to find plenty of time for his friend's and since my step-brother and his wife moved to London he's basically swapped seeing me for seeing them. I'm so angry with him, I feel really hurt and really used. Despite knowing how tough things have been for us on the few occasions he's turned up he has been really depressive and monosyllabic. My DH has quite a temper on him and he's come very close to having it out with him several times. I've intervened as I don't want to deal with the fall out of it but at the same time I feel totally used. Normally I'm not one to walk away from confrontation if it's called for but I feel quite vulnerable at the moment and just don't want the hassle. I'm hoping my Mum speaking to him will help but I won't hold my breathe. If you've bothered to read this far and not skimmed onto the next post - thanks I appreciate it. I think I just needed to get this off my chest as I've been bottling it up for months

x


----------



## lilia

Ooh does anybody know if Asher is in labour?! I'm sure she usually posts more than this...

Mrs JO8 :hugs: I know you're friends have been friends for a long time but if there not willing to be proper friends and keep letting you down then they imo they don't deserve your friendship! :hugs:

Good luck mumto5 x

Elmaxie - Your poor belly! :hugs:

EmzyWemzy - well done you! You sound like you're doing really well :flower: I am very jealous that you have a real life baby that you have taken for a walk when i just have a big belly ! :haha:

I'm really worried today (again lol) I've had the bare minimum of movement from bubs for the past few days, hes literally not been moving at all :( I've rang triage a few times and its constantly engaged, rang the doctors for a midwife appt. but shes busy and 'will ring me back if she can' Aaargh i just want to know hes ok! If i dont get any more movement before 5.30pm when OH finishes work then i am just going to go to triage, seeing as there not available to ring! What makes it worse is that warning about reduced fetal movement at the top of the 3rd tri page! I'm so scared :nope:

Well i hope everyone else is good today :flower:

x x x


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks Lilia. If I was you I would just go to Triage so that they can check for you. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about but you will feel so much better to have peace of mind x


----------



## lilia

Im more worried because ive had barely any movement since Sunday i think i am definitley going to Triage at 5.30! Oh my lords this pregnancy business is worry worry worry! I think from the moment we find out we are pregnant to when they are parents themselves we are always going to worry about our babies!! x


----------



## MamaBird

lilia said:


> I think from the moment we find out we are pregnant to when they are parents themselves we are always going to worry about our babies!! x

And even then! :hugs: I think it's a lifetime sorta thing we have all gotten ourselves into. :flower:


----------



## Mrs_N

lilia if I were you I'd just go now to triage :hugs: hope everything is okay

:hugs: MrsJ08, what a nightmare! It's difficult when you have been friends for a long time, but sometimes even the oldest friendships grow apart, and it has to be a mutual effort to keep in touch!

I am starting to get really impatient now, still 6 weeks to go - I want my baby! (but I don't want a prem baby!)


----------



## lilia

I can't drive so unless OH takes me it means 2 buses :/ I have just had a big bowl of sugarpuffs (and when i say big i mean huge haha) and since then i have had a little foot prodding out at the side do its relieved me slightly but i am still going to triage because theres such a reduction of movement. 

x x


----------



## ladykara

Mrs_N said:


> I am starting to get really impatient now, still 6 weeks to go - I want my baby! (but I don't want a prem baby!)

i know exactly how you feel honey...x :hugs: all i can do is keep taking LO clothes out of the cupboard and re fold them.. ,I swear im losing my mind with this waiting !!! i cant even hope she comes when im full term on the 2nd of Sep as my baby shower is on the 11th of Sep... x


----------



## Blob

Ooooh Good Luck mumto5 :wohoo: 

MrsJ08 :hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry hun I think during hard times and pregnancy it shows you who your real friends are :nope:

Lilia :hugs: Have a cold drink and lie down and see if bubba moves? Then if baby does feel a bit happier but still go in later :hugs:


----------



## lilbumpblue

elmaxie said:


> Sorry I wasnt gonna be on until later but I need a whinge:cry:
> 
> Just took Nathan out a walk as its the only way these days he will nap and for the first day in ages I didnt fee too sick thismorning but by god why I rounded our corner I felt so ill! I just made it home before I threw up my breakfast and well everything really:sick:
> 
> I dont know how I can keep going with it. I mean they have me on cyclizine which is an antisickness drug 3 times a day and its obviously NOT having any effect.
> 
> So I have 1/2 hour before my mum gets hre and to be honest I am glad I am spending the afternoon in hospital as my child is the devil today. Wont eat wont sleep and wont stop shreiking!!!:cry:
> 
> Oh and here is my poor bump after my night run in with the bloody door handle...its still achey and nippy...wo is me:haha:
> 
> https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii227/Wedding-Stuff/IMG_1007.jpg
> 
> I really just want to cry which is stupid but I have had enough!! And I havent even been having a "bad" pregnancy unlike last time:nope:
> 
> Sorry for the downer I just needed to let it out!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Emma.xx

OUCH OUCH OUCH...that looks so sore u poor thing...id pop some sudocrem on it hun! xx



Snoozie said:


> My text buddy mel (mumto5) is off to hospital at 3 to get checked, she thinks her waters have gone!!!!! So exciting!
> 
> Good luck Mel, we are all thinking of you! I wonder if she'll have the 11th star?!?!?!?!

Good Luck Mel!!!!!! xx



MrsJ08 said:


> Elmaxie - big :hugs: to you, your poor bump too xxx
> 
> Mumto5 - good luck!
> 
> I need to have a rant so feel free to ignore me!
> Firstly, I'm getting really hacked off with people staring at me, it's no wonder I want to hibernate. I've just got back from the retail park up the road and it made me feel totally paranoid. This one woman was staring at my bump and frowning - what's that all about? I'm a married woman in my 30's what on earth has she got to frown about?? Stupid Cow!
> Secondly, I ended up in tears this morning as I'm having real issues with two of my closest friend's at the moment and my brother if I'm honest. Both of my friend's run their own business' and are really busy. They have both had a rough time through the recession and have had the odd problem in their personal life. But then so have I, I got made redundant (at least they are both financially secure and relatively wealthy), my DH has been seriously ill and we have been back and forth to court over access to my SD. Basically I haven't seen one of them for 18 months as she lives 200 miles away, she has made arrangements to come and see me and cancelled probably 5 times at least usually at the last minute. On the whole she has been pretty good at keeping in touch via the phone but the last 3/4 months she's been awful, not returning calls and texts. 3 weeks ago when my DH was in hospital she cancelled a visit and then sent me a message to say she would call that evening (she knew my DH was in hospital and was v ill) she didn't call me when she said she would despite my staying off the phone. 45mins after the time she said I text her and said I couldn't wait any longer. I didn't get a reply! Several times over the past 3 weeks I've tried to call and text her and she doesn't respond so after trying yet again at the weekend I sent her a message to say I was upset and wasn't going to bother wasting my time calling any more. I haven't heard from her! We have been friends for 9 years. If that wasn't bad enough my other friend has been equally bad, he's cancelled meeting up 4 times in the past 2 weeks, most recently this morning. There is always a "valid" reason but it's really getting me down. I've had a bit of a rant at him this morning about it and as always he's apologetic. Now he's re-arranged for Thurs but I've told him it's his last chance. I haven't seen him for months either despite the fact that he lives in London. It's difficult because his OH is a psycho who despite the fact that we've never been an item and I'm married won't accept we are just friend's, he's always treated me like a little sister and we have been friends for 11 years. My DH doesn't have a problem with it as he know's it couldn't be more platonic but his OH is insecure. I can't help feeling that my two close friend's have abandoned me when I need them the most. Luckily my best friend has been an absolute rock. I don't know what to do for the best as I'm getting to the point where I wonder whether it's worth it any more, but when you have been friend's for so long and through so much together it's hard to just walk away from the friendship. On top of that my own brother is being a complete arsehole to the point that my Mum ended up having "words" with him about it last night because he's down there on holiday at the moment. We have always been really close and thick as thieves. In truth he has always relied on me way too much and takes advantage. I've lost count of the £thousands he's had from me in cash, presents and holidays over the past 15 years. Not to mention the number of times he's crashed at mine for what was supposed to be a few days but turned into weeks not paying any rent or lifting a finger. I first noticed he wasn't bothering to call/visit so much when I was first made redundant so didn't have money to go shopping etc. Since I have been pregnant it's gone from seeing him practically every weekend to every couple of weeks and now literally a month or two without him turning up. When my Mum confronted him about it he said he knew he was being crap but he had things to do at the weekend. However, he seems to be able to find plenty of time for his friend's and since my step-brother and his wife moved to London he's basically swapped seeing me for seeing them. I'm so angry with him, I feel really hurt and really used. Despite knowing how tough things have been for us on the few occasions he's turned up he has been really depressive and monosyllabic. My DH has quite a temper on him and he's come very close to having it out with him several times. I've intervened as I don't want to deal with the fall out of it but at the same time I feel totally used. Normally I'm not one to walk away from confrontation if it's called for but I feel quite vulnerable at the moment and just don't want the hassle. I'm hoping my Mum speaking to him will help but I won't hold my breathe. If you've bothered to read this far and not skimmed onto the next post - thanks I appreciate it. I think I just needed to get this off my chest as I've been bottling it up for months
> 
> x

Awww hun i feel for you, just a good job you have us virtual friends :) xx



lilia said:


> Ooh does anybody know if Asher is in labour?! I'm sure she usually posts more than this...
> 
> Mrs JO8 :hugs: I know you're friends have been friends for a long time but if there not willing to be proper friends and keep letting you down then they imo they don't deserve your friendship! :hugs:
> 
> Good luck mumto5 x
> 
> Elmaxie - Your poor belly! :hugs:
> 
> EmzyWemzy - well done you! You sound like you're doing really well :flower: I am very jealous that you have a real life baby that you have taken for a walk when i just have a big belly ! :haha:
> 
> I'm really worried today (again lol) I've had the bare minimum of movement from bubs for the past few days, hes literally not been moving at all :( I've rang triage a few times and its constantly engaged, rang the doctors for a midwife appt. but shes busy and 'will ring me back if she can' Aaargh i just want to know hes ok! If i dont get any more movement before 5.30pm when OH finishes work then i am just going to go to triage, seeing as there not available to ring! What makes it worse is that warning about reduced fetal movement at the top of the 3rd tri page! I'm so scared :nope:
> 
> Well i hope everyone else is good today :flower:
> 
> x x x



Yes id go up hun if i was you even though you have since has a 'protruding foot'!! Im sure all is well though xx


Hope everyone else is ok!! Il check Ashers facebook!! x


----------



## stmw

hi everyone - there has been 50 pages of writing since I was last on here, so I literally cannot keep up!!

I can see 8 beautiful babies have been born - so congratulations to you ladies 

Hope everyone is ok

xxxxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

MrsJ :hugs: sorry you're having a rough time, I agree though if they are not willing to make the effort then they are not true friends any longer.. although the male one I would possibly give the benefit of the doubt to until Thursday if you are supposed to be meeting up then :hugs:

OOooohhh I wonder if Asher is in labour?!

Lilia... I agree with the others, if you are concerned then if only for your piece of mind I would go and get checked out, I have been a couple of weeks ago and they're very good... but they did suggest to me first of all to lie down on my left side, have an ice cold drink AND some sugary food to see if that gets baby going! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

It is unlike Asher to not post anything.. umm... has she got a text buddy?


----------



## Louise3512uk

She had a midwife appointment this morning, I wonder if maybe they sent her to the hospital, oooohhhh!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls, 

I will catch up properly later - just an update. Midwife sent me to the hospital AGAIN. Soon as I got there BP was normal, but been having quite strong period pain and it seems I have gone from brim to 3/5 engaged in two days - midwife thinks things are in the early days - could be like that for weeks - but could be like it for hours! Got a consultant appointment tomorrow to discuss 'options' whatever that means, going for a long walk now to try and spur her on! Hope you are all doing well and will catch up later :hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi everyone,

MrsJ08 :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: send em my way & i'll sort em out (the mood i'm in lol). I kinda know how you feel - i have a friend who i once worked with & we were very close! The last time i saw her was at my wedding last October, i've made the effort to call her (& leave a message on the answer machine) and text her every week since i found out i was pregnant but she still hasn't ever got back to me! She doesn't even know i am pregnant as i refused to tell anyone by text. I can see her turning up when the little one is a few years old or something :dohh:



> i cant even hope she comes when im full term on the 2nd of Sep as my baby shower is on the 11th of Sep... x

 Course you can hun - i'm having my baby shower once Tufty is here :thumbup:

Well here goes my continuing grumble (apologies in advance!).
After walking out on my midwife appt yesterday i made an appt to see my gp this morning. I needed a few things on repeat prescription & thought it was wise to get him to check my bp whilst i was there too :thumbup:. I got my prescription, got my bp checked, then i got him to check my 3rd lot of urine specimin results (midwife mislabelled the previous 2 so they never got tested :growlmad:) only to find my white cell count is raised (indicating infection) however i also have thrush (sorry tmi i know) so i need to treat that first, then re-send a urine sample off to see if it is a true infection or just raised because of the bacteria from the thrush, then i can start antibiotic treatment for the uti, then i'll get thrush again as i always do after antibiotics so i'll need to re-treat the thrush!!! I need to get all of this cleared before going into labour else i can pass the thrush onto Tufty which can cause him/her complications at birth :cry:.
I wish i could say it ended there but it didn't! I then mentioned my palpitations (which i told the midwife about weeks ago) my gp immediately got concerned & was horrified the mw hadn't sent me into hospital to be investigated (given my brothers history & the whole reason i am under consultant care at the hospital!). He has booked me in for an ecg tomorrow & i went in today to have full blood count plus tft's & we will taake it from there.
Whilst having my bloods taken i had a call from fetal medicine saying my mw was concerned after yesterday & asked if i would like to come into the hospital to see the consultant tomorrow instead of re-booking with midwife (i think she got the message!) as i'll be there having the ecg i agreed. They said i can then discuss my midwife arrangements with them as my current mw won't visit me after the birth as i live out of her catchment area WTF!!!! Why was i even seeing her so far? Surely part of the idea of having follow up care is cos the midwife has gotten to know you & can spot things like PND :dohh::dohh::dohh:. I'll be having very strong words tomorrow regarding several aspects of my care!!! You may all even hear them! 

OK, rant over - it's safe to come out from behind your sofas now :thumbup:. 

I must admit i feel physically & mentally drained at the moment! Could do with a nap but then i won't sleep tonight! Oh well, such is life i guess, i'm off to get another cuppa - thanks for reading (or skipping.....don't mind either way lol) xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Bloody hell - Limpets what a bunch of inefficient idiots. What is wrong with these people? Why can't they just do their job properly??? I really hope all is well with the ECG etc and the Consultant get's on top of thing's. 

Thanks for sharing re: your friend. It's reassuring to know I'm not the only one with useless friend's and relatives. I must admit I'm feeling a bit better about it now. At least I can sleep at night with a clear conscious that I've done the right thing and tried my best to stay in touch. They have to live with themselves knowing they haven't. If I don't hear from my girlfriend in the next week or two I won't bother telling her when the baby is born. I know she will find out I've had it from one of our mutual friends and perhaps then she will realise how much she has hurt me with her behaviour. x


----------



## becs0375

Emma, that bump loos sore xx

Lilia, I agree with the others and go and get checked out xx

Mrs J, I too have friends like that, and tbh I don't really class then as friends anymore just people I know! People do drift apart and thats sad xx

Drazic, that sounds positive!!! Get walking girly xx

Oooo I wonder how Asher is?? 

My friend had her baby at 2pm, he weighed 7lb 12oz!!! Bless I am so pleased for them!!! Been out and got a card and will get a gift at a later date!! I feel like Greenpeace should be sent out to rescue me!! Gonna have some tea and then take Murphy for a walk! We are off to Bury st Edmunds tomorrow to meet up with Ian's Nan, so lots of walking then too!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey MrsJ08 - good for you, you need to stay nice & relaxed, too much adrenaline running around you won't let that baby out anytime soon :thumbup:. 
To be honest i'm quite scarily laid back about the whole thing now - i don't think anything they say or suggest can shock me anymore! A bit like water off a ducks back!

Well, i'm getting a lovely baldder massage courtesy of my adorable baby! :dohh:, not the nicest of sensations (i can actually feel both hands sweeping across it :wacko:) but i appreciate him/her trying to relax mummy!
I think a change of position may help so i'm off downstairs to iron the new clothes i bought on sunday so i can re-pack the hospital bag........again lol.

Chat later ladies, ouch! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: limpets, it sounds like you are on top of things - good for you, I hope the people involved in your care get on top of things too!

ooh drazic, fingers crossed it's not long for you :hugs:

Just been packing my hospital bag, but a bit stuck with clothes - I go some cheap nighties from Primark which have buttons on the front, but I'm thinking I need to take some 'loungewear' too in case I want to get dressed!


----------



## genies girl

selfish post coming up sorry

went for scan , didnt get my usual woman this one was a bit grumpy didnt say much and started to worry me a bit, one baby is still bigger than the other twin a is 5lb 2 and twin 2 is 6lb 6, its no wonder im a very uncomfortable WHALE!
then my bp went to 93 and my urine had traces of blood so midwife was full of doom and your going to be admitted doom!
So i see the registrar (not consultant i never get to see him) and she is concerned but not enough to admit me but wants me to go to hospital every other day for next few days for checks and to have a glucose tolerance test because although my blood results were fine before they now want to make sure thats not why i have a giant baby! so ive come home with a testing kit for urine with charts to fill in , new iron tablets and a diary full of dates.
And will they give me a section date for my breech babies..... nope it will be 38-39 weeks doesnt matter how large i get! 

sorry just needed to rant a bit x


----------



## elmaxie

Hey ladies!

Back from CTG monitoring, liqor scan and clinic.

Will catch up once Nathan is in bed but i had an interesting time. Feeling better too and managed to eat. 

Ooo mel and her waters and no word from Asher! I saw on her Facebook she had midwife at 3pm! Hoping it's a few more stars arriving!

Anyways sorry it's a flyby nut until I can get nathan to bed I can't get near the laptop for a catch up!!

Speak soon!xxx


----------



## becs0375

Genies, no wonder you are so uncomfy, sorry you didn't have more of a positive apointment xxx

Emma, how did your appointment go??

Jen, I have packed my hospital bag but still unsure what clothes to put in!!

Limpets, aww bless baby on the massage xx


----------



## Asher

Just a wee quickie from me before I get out with the dogs..... no I'm not in labour yet!! I have had a crummy day but am fine, will be back later with gossip! Thanks for all worrying about me though. xxx


----------



## becs0375

Asher, crap you have had a crummy day but glad you are ok xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Genies - sorry about your rubbish appointment. I don't know much about twins but I thought it was quite common for one to be bigger than the other? I don't trust their estimates anyway as it's not an exact science. Fingers crossed all is ok and you won't be admitted. I don't really understand why they won't give you a date, seems a bit daft to me as twins rarely seem to go to term. I think they will end up giving you a section at 38 weeks, I don't think they will run the risk of 39 in case you go into labour. If their estimates are right, even your smaller baby is already a good weight.

6.30 - I wonder if Lilia went to Triage with her DH. Hope she is ok x

Mrs N & Becs - I've packed most of my hospital bag and the babies is done completely but even though I've slimmed it down I think I'm probably still taking too much for the baby :blush: I don't seem to have a massive amount for me, clothes wise I have a pair of PJ's, 2 Nighdresses, dressing gown and slippers oh and 2 Nursing bra's and cheapy knickers from Primark so I can bin them if necessrary. I will put one of my maternity dresses and a cardi in for coming home but I'll have to do that nearer the time as my wardrobe is seriously limited at the moment. I can't think of anything else I need clothes wise. I can't imagine I'll wear them but I've also thrown in a couple of pair's of socks & I've got some flip flops for wearing in the shower. I'm lucky as we only live 5 mins for the hospital, that said I'm not sure DH could be relied upon to find anything I'd forgotten though :rofl:


----------



## Carley22

fucking cars GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR sorry girls...


----------



## Blob

Genies :shock: wow how good are the size of them :wohoo: Its SOOO unlikely you'll go to 38 weeks with babies being such good sizes i imagine?? Though i'm no expert it really sounds like they are getting cooked on rapid :thumbup:

Limpet thats shocking... when i was pregnant with DD I went in with protein in urine and swelling all over (i was HUGE) then i had really bad headaches, dizzy, seeing spots and the MW wrote down 'well' in notes :nope: Sometimes seems a waste of time turning up?

Becs congrats to your friend :cloud9:


----------



## Blob

Carley :hugs:


----------



## babythinkpink

OMG do you lot ever chat!!!

Trying to catch up is impossible!

Re the staring, I had it so much today, like really staring at the bump, i mean has no one seen a pregnant woman b4?? I know i am quite big, but not gigantic or abnornmally huge! I felt like a freak today, and i love my bump so don't like being made to feel like that!

Have had a quiet baby today, but as soon as i sat down it has gone nuts with stretching, its like, at last Mummy has sat still for me to move! 

I have had a few people ask 'how long have you got left' i don't really answer properly, i just say who can tell, as long as its September i don't mind! 

Genies, that is mad, you will pop b4 then!! You have a huge amount of baby in you already, can't imagine how big they could get? Perhaps if the one starts getting considerably bigger they may think of birth? At least they are keeping a close eye on you xx

Limpets, i know i was going to say something, but its gone!!!:dohh:

Everyone else, hope everything is ok, and all the term Mummies are bouncing on their gym balls! 
I agree F&C about sex being a good way all round to get baby out, it seems to be the one method that consistantly works more often than not, and the effects combined make sense it would work, its like a mini sweep, mini pessary (not insulting dh's here i mean the amount of protawhosits in the sperm!!) and the orgasm thing stimulating the womb as well its an all round one! 
It's gonna be my method anyway!:haha:

Less crampy today, but i did walk slower, i am glad to be home now though, was out with mil, who is usually a bump grabber, and it drives me nuts, but she was good today and only did one un-invited rub, so i put her hand on the bump when baby had hickups, she was pleased and hopefully it will encourage her to be invited b4 she grabs me! I was wearing my hands off the bump t-shirt too!:haha:

Well off to check out other things now, dh has another late night planned on the x box tonight, :happydance: i don't tell him how nice it it to have the tv remote, and bed to myself so just say ok when he 'asks' if he can have a late one on the xbox, i pretend its a hardship:haha:

I had a dream last night my waters broke, it was really weird, i was doing pe at school, and was packing all my stuff up, considering its been 20+ years since i was at school its a bit of a weird one:haha:

Back soon, got to check on you all!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Snoozie

Update, mumto5 txted to say false alarm and she's in for more monitoring tomorrow.

I can't take the excitement lol......soon we will all have gone popcorn!!!!!!

All was ok at the mw, just plodding along now for the next 38 days!


----------



## Jessica214

Hey ladies i have a question! 

1.When did you babys head engage? or has it not, this or previous preg

2. What did it feel like??

3. does labour start soon after that? or no?

just curious! Thanks! :)


----------



## Mrs_N

MrsJ08 I've heard lots of women get cold feet during labour, so I am also packing socks (with non-slip soles, don't want to be sliding around!)
:hugs: carley
jessica I can't answer your questions, sorry! baby wasn't engaged at my 31 week appointment, although the last few days I have felt more pressure and needing to pee a lot more so maybe that's a sign, not sure. 
thanks for the update on mumto5 snoozie

urgh I feel really 'periody' this evening. not really cramps just aching and completely lethargic!


----------



## elmaxie

Hello again!

Sorry about not sticking about but when my wee boy is about he wont let me on the laptop without grabbing it and bringing up windows and closing things then he just screams and screams when I say no....so I waited til now!

First off,

MrsJ Sorry your having a crap time with friends.:hugs: To be honest if thats the way friends treat you then you can easily do without them. I found this out and my life has been so much easier and happier.:hugs:

Lilia I hope all is ok with baby and you went to triage:hugs:

Drazic I hope your doing well! And that your pains turn into a lovely baby!!:happydance:

Limpets...your really having a bad time. I cant believe you have been seeing a mw until now and they never cared to mention it wouldnt be them seeing you after the birth!! ANd dont even get me started on the other things like ecg...I mean surely its common sense since as you say your consultant lead due to family history:shrug:
Hope it all goes well tomorrow. Take it easy ad chill with your cuppa!:hugs::coffee:
LOL just seen your massuese baby! What a lovely thing to do for mummy!!

Becs congrats to your friend!! What have they called him??:cloud9:

Oh Genies! They are very good weights! Can you not request the consultant?? Get some answers rather than seeing his registrar?
I cannot believe they would let you go to 38/39 weeks when your babies are such a good size already. I canunderstand they want you to go as long as poss so they have more time to develope but my goodness that seems later than I would ahve thought!! Plus if your BP is starting to get higher maybe they will do something?:shrug:
Its really rubbish! I hate doctors...all we want is a simple this is the date and we would be happier knowing (although in your case you would prefer sooner which is understandable!) I say request to see the consultant...it part of your care after all and you shouldnt be asked any questions either as to why you want to meet.:hugs:

Oh Asher I hope things are ok! Sorry your having a crummy day:hugs:
We had high hope for you being in labour...we love you!:hugs:

MrsJ I have very limited clothes in my hospital bag just some jim jams (a few pairs as I bled heavily after the birth and the bottoms got soaked after a night and I was in for two..I only plan on one this time!) Somethign to wear home and a second set of comfy clothes for if I need to dress for visiting if I am still in.

Oh Carley I hope everything is ok?!?!:hugs:

Right this could be long ladies....

All morning I have been crampy feeling and like a bwoling ball is gonna fall out of me at anytime. That and I felt soooo ill and threw up all morning:blush:

I get to CTG and Liquor scan and she asks how I am I tell her crap...she measures baby bump (gasping in horror at my door handle battle wound which I had forgotten about!) Its still measuring large...funny that!
Baby is fully down there....hence the bowling ball ready to drop out feeling:thumbup:
Hooks me up to the monitor and then leaves me to it for 1/2 hour with my sick bowl and cups of water as she wants a sample which I cant produce since I have been ill....:dohh:
So I am laying there wondering what my child is up to as I keep getting "Pressure" like she is sticking her bum out but its like her whole body if pushing out...and my cervix feels like its being stabbled AND I still have my crampy period pain...after a few mins I look at the CTG as baby is doing this quite frequently:blush:erm turns out its contractions/tightenings of my uterus and they are hitting 44 on the scale reader:happydance:I spent the rest of my time feeling them coming on, watching my tummy tighten then the reader go up lol...
The look on her face when she came back was great and she quizzed me over it all...I am not holding my breath.
Liquor volume is good and all is ok with baby!:thumbup:

Off to clinic where I am still having contractions every few minutes but just short 30/40 second ones..so nothing too exciting. But its starting to hurt a bit more.

Consultant is quite excited for me. I still just dunno...I mean I want to get excited but its just not like th elast time you know?:shrug:

Everything ok at clinic....

I get home and they are getting a bit stronger and lasting a bit longer:happydance:

Then when my mum leaves to go home Nathan turns into devil child and has been a complete nightmare climbing over me, throwing things about and its takes too long to get him to go to sleep...not like him at all!:nope:

And now I have barely anything that I can feel...maybe the odd contraction/tightening and I am putting it down to the fact I have been driven to the edge by my son and my adrenaline has been pumping just trying to get him to listen, up for his bath and bed then the struggle afterwards!:cry:

SO gonna have something to eat...yup there is nothing in the house that I want/fancy etc etc and Stuart is working until 10pm!
So I have no clue I just want something REALLY spicey to get it all back on track again and hope she comes out tomorrow as we really dont want her born on the 19th as that OH mums birthday and we havent spoken for a long time and he really couldnt think of anything worse...I wouldnt care but dunno how I will get through tomorrow if Nathan doesnt buck up a bit!:dohh:

Feel so horrible saying that but I really cant believe the change in him since I got home...I think my mum might have sneaked him something and he is hyper:growlmad:

ANyways good luck reading my huge post.

Emma.xx


----------



## MrsJ08

:wohoo: Elmaxie - sounds like something is definitely happening :hugs:


----------



## elmaxie

I doubt it:nope:

Was just msning my OH to say its all slowed down since I got back and have been driven up the wall. My only hope is that things might pick up.:shrug:

Gonna have a bath later and try ot relax a bit and see if it brings on anything...might eat the pinapple thats iint he fridge too....lol


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

I've just got time for a quick catch up whilst Holly is asleep! Matt is asleep too, he is knackered bless him! I seem to be doing alright with the lack of sleep... I think because I had got so used to not sleeping much with the SPD. Speaking of which, you SPD girls will be glad to hear that the pain went IMMEDIATELY after she was born! Woop!


Choc I'm sorry to hear about your OH Nan :hugs:

Emma and geines I hope you get your dates! How exciting. 

Emma, ouchie bump!! :hugs:

Asher you are soooo next!! That's exactly how I felt the day before I went into labour :baby: Or maybe you Becs... oooohh I'm so excited for you!

Louise woop for no pain!!

Those who were talking about DTD to get things going... I'm sure that's what did it for me! Mind you, that was probably because my body was in such shock- SEX?! WHAT IS THIS?! :haha:

123Deirdre the week before I went into labour I lost a blob of whiteish/clearish jelly type stuff and then a bit of pink on my liner. When the rest of my plug came away it was really quite bloody with lots of mucus and there was LOADS of it! It could be your plug starting to come away but don't worry as they can start coming away a while before labour x

MrsJ08 I felt like you about people staring at me last week. I was sick of it and wanted to punch everyone in the face lol :hugs:

lilia Hope all is ok at triage. The worrying doesn't stop, I keep checking Holly is still breathing lol

Draz! Oooh so excited for you. Come on Simba!!!

Limpets :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Becs yay for your friend!

Mrs N, I packed some loungy PJs as well as my nighties and I'm glad I did as that's all I wore. I didn't feel like wearing the nighties and felt much more secure with bottoms on. I bled much more than I thought I would and felt so much better with my black PJ bottoms. Oh and take LOADS of knickers and LOADS of maternity pads because of leakage.

Jessica214 my baby was @brim at 35 weeks and then fully engaged by 37+4 weeks and I went into labour at 37+6. It felt like I was just about to start my period and like a bowling ball sitting in my pelvis!

emma sounds like you are on your way!!! You sound like me last thursday :happydance:

Anyway, I got all upset today as Holly just would not latch on and I couldn't feed her :cry::cry: I spent most of the day crying (common I hear on day 3!) and then my lovely midwife (the one I didn't like at first!) visited me at home and helped me position her so that I could feed her. As soon as she walked in I burst into tears! I felt like such a burk! But she said that is just the hormones going mad. I have fed her twice since then and I feel sooo much better. I hope I can keep it up! I have to say though my boobs are MASSIVE and very ouchie and hard!

Anyway better get going, just time to leave you with a nice piccy of Holly!

Sending labour dust to all the term ladies. I fully expect at least one more baby to be here by the time I next look!

xx
 



Attached Files:







holly 2.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Carley22

emzy she is adorable = listen to you aswell you are like the guru know it all we all just sit here listening intently to the weeks to come.... 

glad all is going well with bubs at home


----------



## Emzywemzy

ha ha I'm no guru! I haven't got a clue what I am doing :haha:


----------



## becs0375

Emma sounds like things are happening!! Fx'd its very soon xxx

Emma so glad all is going well with Holly xx She is gorgeous xxx

Hope is shifting around in me, watching a baking programme and its making wanna go and bake more cake!!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

OH MY GOODNESS! Is it right that i have 4 'coming home' outfits for Tufty :dohh: Poor little mite will never get out of there with me choosing what to dress him/her in!!!
What do people think?
 



Attached Files:







edit cluck.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 6









edit knit.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6









edit roo.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 6









edit stripe.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## limpetsmum

Awww Emma - she is adorable hun! I heard days 3&4 are the ones where your hormones peak too :hugs: hang on in there, it looks & sounds like your doing a grand job sweetie xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

Argh! Just noticed outfit no 2 has no socks or booties!!! Eeeeeek gonna need to go shopping again :dohh:


----------



## genies girl

Emzy- thanks for popping back its great to hear how its going, glad your not too tired, im sure your doing a great job!

Elmaxie- ohh sounds good? hope its not for nothing x

Asher- hope your okay love?

Drazic-hope the walk made you feel better or better than that hope something is happening!

Limpets- i hope you get a better day tommorow with proper care, i know just how you feel about incompetent care thats just how i feel about my community midwifes

Lilia- hope all is well

thanks for listening to my rants earlier i am feeling a bit calmer not sure how im supposed to rest when im at the hospital every other day :)
im glad the babies are good weights so ill just have to be patient and take each day as it comes.
I ordered pizza for tea , a little treat for being stressed at clinic and they got the ordr wrong so i took my rant out on the guy on the phone, cheesy bites are important to stressed pregnant women :) x


----------



## elmaxie

Oh Genies glad your feeling better!:hugs:

I am jealous of your pizza though...I REALLY want pizza bad but it gives me bad heartburn and I felt rubbish for days after so holding out until baby is here. That and we have to go and pick it up as we are out of the delivery zone:nope:

I do want to order a chinese though...BUT 

1) I have no cash on me and dont want to ask over the phone if they take switch over the phone incase they dont then I will look like a real muppet.
2)I cant leave the house to 1-get money or 2-go pck it up due to stuart working....do you think a spicy singapore noodle pick up from the chinese is classed as an emergency to my mum???:shrug:


----------



## Mrs_N

Ooh elmaxie fingers crossed things start up again for you. I'd just ask the Chinese place if they take cards, who cares about looking silly! 

Emzy glad you are getting on well. I'll definately pack a pair of pj bottoms then, thanks for the tip! 

Limpets love the outfits, I like little babies in White, it's all fresh & clean looking!


----------



## Jessica214

Mrs_N said:


> MrsJ08 I've heard lots of women get cold feet during labour, so I am also packing socks (with non-slip soles, don't want to be sliding around!)
> :hugs: carley
> jessica I can't answer your questions, sorry! baby wasn't engaged at my 31 week appointment, although the last few days I have felt more pressure and needing to pee a lot more so maybe that's a sign, not sure.
> thanks for the update on mumto5 snoozie
> 
> urgh I feel really 'periody' this evening. not really cramps just aching and completely lethargic!

Thanks for the reply! Ive been feeling the same way...like im going to start my period and ive been going to the bathroom like6-8 times a night so i cant sleep! I was on vacation so i missed my 26 and 32 week apt and im already 35 weeks!! i have an apt on thursday so im hoping they will check then!


----------



## becs0375

Genies, yummy pizza!!!

Limpets, love the outfits!!

Emma, go for it with the chinese!! I was only thinking earlier that we hadn't had a chinese for ages!!! Trouble is they always make me so thirsty!!

I have one wriggly little madam tonight, eee can't believe I am full term tomorrow!!! Come on Hope Mummy wants to meet you!!


----------



## genies girl

spicy singapore noodles are important but if not have you anything in the house?


----------



## Jellycat

Emzy - Congrats it sounds like your coping really well, loving the pic aswell xx

Asher / Genies - Hope you both have a better day tomorrow , congrats on the weight of the twins Genies !!

Elmaxie - I think by the time you wake in the morning things will start happening again, keep us posted... how exciting

Limpets loving the outfits

Well had MW this morning who says i'm 2 5ths engaged and baby is in optimal position... Jessica I thought I had engaged on sunday because my bump seemed to have dropped and am now walking / sitting like a man ie cant keep my legs shut :blush: My iron levels have improved but bp is still falling hence my white outs I have been having.

Didnt get out of work until gone past 8 tonight I ended up telling my Boss I need to go home as felt sick and he still managed to keep me there for another half an hour..... no other person was in the office so why does he want me to stay? I was so cheesed off and worked up got home and ended up having the most painful BH they were literally coming in one after another and painful all round the front and back...... the sooner I leave work the better.... 2 more days and counting.... and sod off if they think im taking my laptop home when im on leave


----------



## Louise3512uk

Jellycat :hugs: I think you're doing really well to still be working! Especially hours like that, mean mean boss!

Emma, wow it sounds so exciting, fingers crossed it all starts up again for you over the course of the evening/night! Don't forget to keep us posted!

Emma, thanks for the advice! Holly is gorgeous, her hair seems to have lightened a lot already!

Geniesgirl those are fantastic weights if they are accurate! I agree that they really should be giving you a date sooner rather than later!

Limpets, how cute are thsoe outfits! Gorgeous :hugs:

Becs, chinese makes me really thirsty too! Congrats on full term tomorrow!!

Lilia I look forward to your update, hope everything went ok

Erm.... what else was there... no I can't remember sorry... I'm sitting here eating my pineapple!! Walked 3 miles plus today, with no pain, and still no pain now, it's amazing that things like being pain free are so utterly fantastic when pregnant when they would be taken totally for granted pre pregnancy! Like heartburn and sleeping through the night!!

We took the boys to Rendlesham forest to the BMX track and lo and behold, wicked stepmother was right and Nathan (6) went straight over the handlebars on the first downhill! Thank goodness I insisted that he wear wrist, elbow and knee pads and a good helmet! I think sometimes DH forgets he's still really little! And bless DH... he carried a deckchair around the forest for me so I had a nice comfy chair to sit in while the boys raced around the track!! (Nathan was fine after his fall and his dad explained properly how bike brakes work!!!!)

It was lovely being able to walk again! Only spoiled by DHs ex texting demanding that we return the children to her on 3rd September instead of the 5th... stupid cow knows my due date, we had told her she was going to have to make arrangements to collect them herself in MAY and she is still refusing saying it's not her responsibility! Wayne rang a local solicitor this afternoon though and got some good free advice on how to deal with it, the solicitor said (as I thought) that any decent judge would tell her she is being totally unreasonable in expecting Wayne to drive a 6 hour round trip on or so close to my due date when my closest family live 3 1/2 hours away! So hopefully that will get sorted, could do without the stress in the meantime though! The boys have been here 4 weeks tomorrow and she has only rung twice to speak to them, and even then the second time she only spoke to the eldest one!

Sorry for ranting and whinging! Hope everyone is doing ok tonight and any pains are ones that you might want?!!


----------



## Blob

Jessica - Tabs didnt really engage until late on and i have no idea what it feels like :haha: this baby hasnt engaged either...but i know friends who have had fully engaged bubas from 36 weeks and still gone to their DD??

Emma :hugs: hope it all picks back up for you :hugs: Tabs has those days too and i just want to cry...

Emma try expressing a bit before you feed her :hugs: Its so much harder for them if your boobs are all hard... :)

Cuuuuuute Limpet :cloud9:


----------



## Blob

Louise it sounds like a proper nightmare with stepchildren :dohh: We always have a total nightmare with my mums husbands ex :dohh: She has put so many investigations on us (since my DH and I are partners in the business) its so annoying saying we lie about money etc etc :hissy: My dad is awesome he comes up still to see us and thats a 6 hour journey and comes on a sat and goes on a sunday :) 

Its really nice you get on with all your husbands children too :cloud9: more often you hear horror stories.


----------



## becs0375

Louise, she is one cowbag!! Where the hell does she get off?? Glad you got some good advice from the solicitor. She needs locking up in a mental hospital! People like her should not be allowed to breed!!! So glad you are painfree, and just sleeping better makes loads of difference!!!

Jelly, your boss sounds like an arsehole! Can't believe you are still going to work!!

I am off to bed in a bit, got an early start tomorrow with lots of walking!! My friend has called her little boy Bowden! Never heard of it before!! Makes me seem really common lol!!


----------



## Jellycat

Believe it or not this new boss is better than my olde boss..... he used to make me work until gone past midnight !!

Thanks for letting me offload, i feel alot better now

I forgot to say I got a tip at the weekend. For night feeds place a hot water bottle in their basket or cot. Then when you put them back to bed they dont get upset with having cold sheets. I personally love cold sheets but baby probably wont

Drazic - Forgot to say hope your doing OK and good news on head engaged, keep us posted xx


----------



## elmaxie

Hey ladies

just popping on on way to bed.
Had a nice relaxing bath and my cramping pains are there still but baby is going mad and wriggling about so much lol!!
I also was doing a mad lady area hair removing dash as I can't actually remember the last time it was "kept"
to say it looked like a small furry animal had exploded it's fur all over my bathroom was an understatement!
But with a few mirrors I have got there...well I like to think I have I probably look horrendous with bald bits lol...

Anyways sorry for running and not replying.

If anything happens I will let you know if not I will be texting blob!

Night.xx


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! Just popping on with a quick hello. It has been so exciting to see how many of these lovely Sept babies are just too impatient to wait for their month. LOL
Not to mention, every one of these babies are gorgeous so that must mean we are a beautiful bunch having these little ones. I am getting so impatient now and I am so ready for Cade to get here. I have ordered my Raspberry tea and it should be here this week and I am getting set for DTD and anything else I think will help me progress. Come on little man!!!
Hope everyone is feeling well and congrats to the new mommies.


----------



## Laura617

*Alright bit of a quick, selfish post. Had my doctors appointment at 35 weeks today, was checked and I am 1cm dilated and apparently "soft" lol whatever that means. Doctor told me that its good and could really be ready to go at 37 or 38 weeks (eek) was really not expecting to be dilated at all yet but I know you can be dilated a little for ages before anything happens.*


----------



## Krakir

Oh that's exciting Laura, hopefully LO lasts till term at least :) 
While pregnant the cervix is nice and hard so before it can dilate and efface it has to soften, the softer the cervix the faster things will progress when the time comes (so i've been told anyways)


----------



## BLONDIE35

elmaxie said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> just popping on on way to bed.
> Had a nice relaxing bath and my cramping pains are there still but baby is going mad and wriggling about so much lol!!
> I also was doing a mad lady area hair removing dash as I can't actually remember the last time it was "kept"
> to say it looked like a small furry animal had exploded it's fur all over my bathroom was an understatement!
> But with a few mirrors I have got there...well I like to think I have I probably look horrendous with bald bits lol...
> 
> Anyways sorry for running and not replying.
> 
> If anything happens I will let you know if not I will be texting blob!
> 
> Night.xx


:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2: Your post made me laugh. I was also thinking about doing this with a razor but scared that it will look like Freddy Kruger has had a go!!! I think I'm gonna go to a salon just to be safe.


----------



## NurseKel

Hi there Laura. If you are already softening then that is a good thing. I have been dilated to 1cm since 27 weeks but my OB has not been worried since I was still firm and not effaced at all. At 27 weeks I was relieved but now I hope everytime that something is going on down there but no luck so far. LOL


----------



## BLONDIE35

Going for my hospital appointment later today. Growth scan and monitoring in the morning, come home for a bit and then see consultant late afternoon. Bit of a pain in the butt. They have said that if growth scan comes back a bit smaller again I may get delivered in 2 weeks. We shall see I'm ready now to be honest and look like I'm carrying a football on my front!! 

Will update when I get back from my appointments.


----------



## rockyraccoon

WOW! Lots of catching up to do in one day, too too much. It sucks that you ladies are so far ahead of me, timezone wise. By the time I wake up there's already so many pages hahah

I've been drinking two cups of RLT a day for the past two days, bounced on my exercise ball for an hour at a time, express colostrum for twenty minutes at a time and I'm getting nowhere! argghhhh Is there a certain way I have to bounce on the ball? I'm going mental here!

I'm going to snuggle OH and then do some baking. Will catch up tomorrow!


----------



## hunnycat

That was a lot to catch up on so far, but it's like that exciting 2 week wait and then some. It's like that excitement of getting that positive test again and just waiting for everyone to pop! 

I am so excited for everyone! :D


----------



## genies girl

good luck blondie!

well its 4 in the morning again , i was keeping dh awake with my snoring so ive come downstairs, i can sleep when he goes at 6 , ive got the kitten for company he loves watching the laptop screen he is going to need little cat glasses though :)
i do have to keep trudging back upstairs to the loo though which is a pain.

Hope your all getting more sleep than me x


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!!

Well I had an up and down night, we DTD last night and everytime I tried to turn over and get out of bed I had clicking hips!! So from now on its sex during the day!! Well we are off to see Ian's Nan today so gotta a long day ahead!! Just had some croissants and cereal so I am set till at least 10 haha!!!!

Hope everyone is ok and that when I come back later we have another star xxxxxx


----------



## elmaxie

Morning!

Well I got the best nights sleep after devil boy decided to just sleep.
I swear he couldnt hear the kids shouting and screaming outside his window or me washing me hair and running a bath but the minute I tried to put my pants on he woke up...I mean:shrug:

So all I have had overnight is a few tightenings and really sore period type crampings in my lower bump and it feels liek my cervix is being stabbed so hoping that maybe things are still going on and thats what I feel but not strong enough to feel tightenings? I HOPE LOL!!

Its just me and Nathan ALL day and he slept until 7am so am quite pleased but we need to get out and about today to keep him amused and me sane so I wont be on very often today.:nope:

Gonna go and see if I can keep my breakfast down since I still feel so ill.

Will have a catch up later on when the wee guy is in bed.

Hope you all have a fab day and I want to see a star born today!!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Dolly.

Morning girls
I'm eagerly awaiting the next star arrival :)
OH and I are suspicious about our LO arrival, have a feeling it might be in a 2-3 weeks time after our little hospital visit on monday... 
Really hope I don't go massively overdue...
Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Cerise

Could I get added in here? My lil boy is due 17th of September...it's so close it's scary! Yet terribly exciting!!! :D


----------



## Blob

Hey Cerise :)

Emma sounds like things are moving for youuuu :wohoo: Well so far this morning Tabs and i have done the washing and then we have made Daddy a birthday card and now we are just playing with glitter :haha: Later we have to make a cake and then if i get bored we will go to mothercare :lol: So thats my day with a toddler planned :) Do you not have baby/toddler groups to take him to?? Tabs has a hectic schedule of baby & toddler groups, nursery, music classes and swimming and going to start her at ballet :wohoo:


----------



## lilia

Morning everyone :) 

Thankyou for all your nice comments yesterday, thankfully everything is fine (I think!)
I had a big bowl of sugarpuffs and bubs started moving lots. Then the midwife finished whatever she was doing and rang me, she said if he carries on moving then to just moniter it, and contact her if it slows down /stops again. OH got back from work and the little bugger was raving all around my tummy i'm sure it looked like i'd made it all up! I actually couldn't get to sleep last night because he was moving that much! Maybe he had decided to become a night owl , either way i'm glad he decided to wake up a bit. Thanks again for all the good wishes :hugs:

I am still a bit concerned re: his position. I really think he has moved from head down, i keep getting weird kicks to the side of me. My tummy just feels different aswell, i am thinking he may be transverse. I have a midwife appt. on Tues and if she is even a tiny bit uncertain about where he is i am going to demand an ultrasound, i don't want to go into labour unless they are certain he is head down!

37 weeks today for me :happydance: I woke up feeling full of a cold so i've had a lemsip and i'm keeping my fingers crossed it doesnt get worse, i don't want to have my baba when i've got a snotty nose and can't breathe! 

Congrats to anyone else who is term today :flower:
Sending lots of labour dust to anyone that is attempting eviction!
Come on girlies we need some more babas :baby:

x x x


----------



## Asher

Morning everyone! I am so hoping that today will be a far better day than yesterday was!! It wasn't awful, just not to plan!

I went to the MW appt, and she was lovely, but the whole homebirth thing (the way I want to do it anyway) appears to be out of the window. Initially when we discussed HBs, she advised me that there was nothing I needed to do, that they will bring out the kit when I am 36 weeks. This was to include a birth pool which is owned by the community midwife team. I would have to pay £10 for a new sterile liner, but that would be it. Well, I asked her about it, and she said oh she doesn't even know where the pool is at the moment. She promised to have a look but I don't hold my breath on that one. Then she said I need to get to Saturday morning (37 weeks exactly) to stand any chance of the homebirth, which I knew anyway, but that the soonest anyone can bring the kit out to me would be Sunday, if the MW on duty doesn't have too much on on that day. But, don't worry, because if you go into labour before then, we all have the kit in our car. But nothing would be set up in the house as she told me there didn't need to be anything set up, and not to even think about it until 36 weeks! The icing on the cake was that she then followed this up by saying that this is the busiest time of year for them, and that the chances are that there won't be anyone available to come out as they'll need the staff on the delivery suite! Argh!!!!!! I work for the NHS and understand staff shortages, I just wish I hadn't been promised something which seems totally unreachable now! 

The good thing is that the baby appears fine, and she thinks I could be in early slow labour, but that it could go on for a week! 

Cramps wise, things seem to have settled a wee bit. My back is very achy and sore but nothing much else going on, so maybe I will get to Saturday after all. I think if I do, my priority has changed and I would rather aim for a hospital birth using a pool than a homebirth with nothing ready. I don't know, but I think I've made my mind up on that one!

So I went off to my mum's and did lots of knitting and stuff, then went swimming with DH and the kids. Felt lots better for that. Then when I came home I realised my phone was dead - it's a touchscreen jobby, and when DH took it apart to look at it, it looks like the screen has completely gone bump. At the one time when I need a phone, loads of people are texting me and calling me to see how I am, and if I go into labour I need a bloody phone!! Argh!!! So it totally threw me, and I ended up at Argos at 7.45pm, buying a phone I don't even like just so I've got one. It doesn't take much to get me going at the moment, I was like a bear with a sore head!! Anyway, DH has ordered me a new screen (the wonders of eBay) and I can use this other one as a spare hopefully once my lovely phone is up and running again!

Sorry, I am being all selfish and ranty this morning, I promise I will be better later..... Jack has just come in with his baby (a doll) and asked me if I can put it in his tummy like mine, so I've shoved it up his t-shirt, he's wandered off and said to Archie "look I'm like mummy!" - if I can get a good pic on my crap mobile I will post one, he looks so cute!

Hope everyone is okay this morning, I look forward to being back as usual later on!! Deep breaths!!! :haha:


----------



## lilia

Asher :hugs: Useless midwives eh!! FX you hold on to Sunday or Monday and they get there bums in gear and sort your homebirth out! Is it Stepping Hill you would be giving birth at if not? Your little boy sounds sooo cute, bless him! x x


----------



## babythinkpink

Jessica214 said:


> Hey ladies i have a question!
> )

Think it all depends on first time, second etc.
First babies usually engage and just keep dropping down til they put enough pressure on the cervix and trigger labour. (along with other things)
Subsequent babies can pop up and down in the pelvis, and sometimes don't actually engage til labour.
Everyone is different, babies engage at different times, but i don't think its too long from baby being engaged to labour starting, just days i think?



elmaxie said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Then when my mum leaves to go home Nathan turns into devil child and has been a complete nightmare climbing over me, throwing things about and its takes too long to get him to go to sleep...not like him at all!:nope:
> Emma.xx

My dd has been the same, she is usually ok, has always been demanding but this is crazy!! She was up about 3 times last night, not counting how long it took her to settle in the first place, she just shouts from bed 'mummy i need juice' she has been up through the night now for a few weeks, a night she goes through is rare, perhaps one a week.
She wants her dvd on now and i have told her to wait for mummy, i want her to get used to the fact i can't do things right away for her.
She is saving all the tricks she can, last night she waited til bed to fill her nappy and then insisted i changed her downstairs, she is a right madam, i just hope dh realises how much more involved he will have to be when baby comes.
Think they can sense something, yet she seems to love the bump, she strokes the bump and says she loves baby, and is very careful with me, she jumps all over dh but not me, perhaps that is a boy/girl difference, she saves rough play for everyone else!:hugs:
Sounds like you are going to be having baby pretty soon! :happydance:





Emzywemzy said:


> Anyway, I got all upset today as Holly just would not latch on and I couldn't feed her :cry::cry: I spent most of the day crying (common I hear on day 3!) and then my lovely midwife (the one I didn't like at first!) visited me at home and helped me position her so that I could feed her. As soon as she walked in I burst into tears! I felt like such a burk! But she said that is just the hormones going mad. I have fed her twice since then and I feel sooo much better. I hope I can keep it up! I have to say though my boobs are MASSIVE and very ouchie and hard!
> xx

Sending big :hugs:, baby blues are the usual! I remember my first i was crying on the shoulder of a lovely junior midwife, she was fab! I remember crying over nothing, just looking at my ds crying saying i didn't know why i felt so sad! It did improve fairly fast, its like a cloud of hormones, it passes! :hugs:
As for breast feeding, sounds like you are doing brilliantly, the first weeks are the hardest, as you get sore and are trying to establish feeding, make sure her mouth has a good mouthful of nipple, it can get more sore if she is just sucking the end, stick your finger between her and the nipple to take the suction away and re position.
Try if you can to get air to your boobs between feeds, this cools and helps harden the nipples a bit.:hugs:



limpetsmum said:


> OH MY GOODNESS! Is it right that i have 4 'coming home' outfits for Tufty :dohh: Poor little mite will never get out of there with me choosing what to dress him/her in!!!
> What do people think?

Lovely outfits, you will just use what fits best at the time! I took an all in one to bring dd home in and she was swamped in it, i couldn't see her!! So had to give that a miss and just put her in her grow with a blanket and hat! 
White is lovely on a newborn, I have just done all the white washing, i have lots of white vests, little next ones, they are so cute!:hugs:



Jellycat said:


> I forgot to say I got a tip at the weekend. For night feeds place a hot water bottle in their basket or cot. Then when you put them back to bed they dont get upset with having cold sheets. I personally love cold sheets but baby probably wont

Love this tip, i think i left baby wrapped in one blanket and just went to moses basket still wrapped, i don't get out of bed to do night feeds, just roll over and pick up baby!
My tip would have to be tie a bit of ribbon on your feeding bra the side you give the last feed from so you know which one to start on next time, but this is only any good well into esablished feeding as to start it is pretty obvious the one to start with is hard as a brick and loaded with milk! :dohh:




genies girl said:


> Hope your all getting more sleep than me x

:hugs:Poor you xx:hugs:

Well last night was not good, dd kept getting me up, at half 4 she woke me to say she wanted juice, i had a cup done so took it in, then got back into bed after a wee, then dh was snoring, and i had indigestion, so i sat up and dh asked what was wrong, so i say, well dd just got me up for the whatever time tonight, i have indigestion, and you are bloody snoring!' he said he would go into another room, but it is beside the point!!
I think he will be in a strop with me today! Lazy git is still in bed, he will be for ages yet!

Have to take dd to dentist today, she is only 2 but i am noticing her teeth are greying, i think its all the juice she drinks, she is milk intollorant so has only really just moved onto having small amounts, the rest is juice, why she has it in the night, i may have to change it to water but she is so stroppy, she throws her cup and screams 'its not juice' and the valve comes out the cup and it goes everywhere and i dispair, give up and give in! :dohh:

Well i am off, not much else to do but i just give myself one thing a day, i do actually get much more than that done but don't stress over it!
Today i want to iron all the white baby stuff, and pack hospital bags properly.
Hope everyone has a great day xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Lilia glad everything is ok, baby just having a snoozy day maybe!

Happy 37 weeks to you and Becs! Woo!

Asher and Emma, it's sounding hopeful that you'll be meeting your babies soon! So exciting!

Not such a good night as Monday night for me unfortunately, was up a few times and in a bit of pain but easing off now so can't complain! Going to have a shower and get dressed in a minute and try to do some more walking today to get things moving! I think I had silly expectations that a 3 mile walk yesterday would have me in labour over night! DIdn't happen! 

Got a lovely solicitors letter this morning from DH's ex's solicitor, very very threatening it was, stating that if we don't confirm to them in writing that we will return the children on the 3rd September, they will get an urgent court order in place for us to return them IMMEDIATELY and a further order that contact is suspended! All because DH can't confirm that he can drive 6 hours to Kent and back on a day that I may or may not be in labour!! Argh! How can we explain to THICK STUPID PEOPLE that we can't confirm anything because it all comes down to whether the baby is on her way or not!!! All we asked of her was that she have alternative arrangements in place just in case we can't, Wayne has said that if she's already been born and everything is fine that he will return them, but don't know until the time!

The letter stated that DH said to her that he refuses to return them and unless she collects them, he will retain them indefinately... 

I can't be doing with this all over again! Everytime we have the children for a longer period of time she ends up sending solicitor letters and threatening to stop us seeing them!

You know, Nathan (6) said the other day that he hopes she moves house while he's here and that she doesn't tell us where she goes, because then he'd be able to live here... bless him..

Sorry for rant, I really, really hate this woman! She is going to do everything she can to split us up, make Wayne's last few weeks in the country a misery and to stop the children seeing the baby!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Limpets, I agree with MrsJ.. your mw sounds appalling! Thank goodness you walked out. I wonder if her mistakes will be taken seriously and if they will do something about it.

Drazic, hope your appointment goes well. I think it's time for LO to come out so FX they do soon!!

Becs, I'm so jealous. I would love to be out walking in Bury St Edmonds, it's such a lovely town. I'm getting increasingly frustrated as don't have a car so am pretty much stuck at home. I could get a bus in to town but it's bloody hard work especially as I would then have to walk back up the hill to get to our house.

MrsN, how about packing some loose PJ bottoms with a comfy top (that you can BF in if you intend to do that)?

Aww Genies Girl that sounds like a rubbish appointment but at least you haven't been admitted. I'm so surprised they haven't given you a date for your C Section yet.

Glad you're ok Asher :hugs:

Babythinkpink, when I turned 37 weeks last Thurs I was saying how DH was going to be busy helping me get this baby out but nope... nothing! I've 'suggested' he might like to help me but I think I'm probably the last person he wants to go near at the moment!! Maybe this weekend when he's not tired from work. Umm.. we'll see. I guess I don't mind so much as 37 weeks is still quite early but 38 weeks + I would really like to think LO is on his way.

I also had a dream last night but dream LO was a girl and was panicking because the nursery is furnished for a boy and we didn't have a girl's name!

Jessica, the baby's head doesn't necessarily have to engage until your labour starts. My friend went for a mw appointment in the morning and baby wasn't engaged and then she went in to labour that night. The baby's head engaging caused her waters to break and she gave birth pretty quickly afterwards. Also the opposite is true, LO can be engaged for a month or so before labour starts.

Oh Emma that sounds exciting!! Keep us posted. I had that feeling yesterday with the pressure I thought was either baby pushing himself out of my tummy or BH and the stabbing in my cervix but unfortunately nothing too frequent.

Aww Emzy :hugs:. I've also heard that day 3 is when the hormones are at their worst etc and that this is when most women feel the baby blues. Hope you are ok hun.

Jellycat I hope the last few days at work go quickly! What job do you do? I can't believe the hours you are made to work when so heavily pregnant!

Louise, the ex really does sound like a complete cow. I can't believe she's only phoned and spoken to her kids twice. And as for demanding you to return them on the 3rd.. agghh! I don't know how you remain so calm. Why on earth does anyone feel the need to be so nasty on purpose. And as for the solicitors!!!! ... grr... evil b*stards! Get your solicitors on the case because like you said it's obvious how unreasonable the ex is being.

Laura, they don't do internal checks in the UK unless there is a specific reason so I've no idea what's going on with my cervix or what the good signs are. FX it's all good and that the LO arrives when you want them to!

Krakir.. thanks for the info re the cervix. I'm tempted to go and check!

rockyraccoon the snuggles and home baking sounds perfect!! Enjoy.

:hi: Cerise! Do you know if you are having a boy or girl?

Glad there is more movement lilia. Do go get checked out though if you are worried again.

Asher, my NCT lady told us that you can demand a home birth past 37 weeks. You simply say you are not going to the hospital and they HAVE to get someone to you. They can hire cover staff etc it's just they don't because of costs. Ok the pool etc may not be set up in time but it's terrible that your mw is so dismissive about the whole thing. I would hassle her every day for an update on where the pool is etc.

Am soooo bored! I need a car. Might go and check my cervix he he!


----------



## Choc1985

Hi ladies just poped on to say

37 weeks today whoop whoop 

Will pop bk to catch up later got the plumber comin today to fix th tap in the bathroom as only the showers workin at the moment and I want lots of baths to try start something lol 

Off to the midwife later to check my bp as it's been a bit high gonna mention how rough the iron tablets are makin me 

Gonna try get a hour sleep as I was up 10 times between 12 and 6 so decided to get up lol 


Off to mil for tea and lookin forward to speaking to my mom later she's I'm Spain lucky sod lol 

Catch up later ladies have a good day all xxxx


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning ladies (just!). 

I've finally caught up (after not being on yesterday). It's so exciting with everyone getting pains and twinges and dilating etc etc. I'm still completely normal, no cramps or pains or tightenings or pressure. Good luck to everyone who is getting ready! 

Baby holly is soooo cute! And you sound like you're doing fab emzy :thumbup: 

Mrsj - One of my closest friends is similar to yours. She moved away around a year ago, and hasn't visited me once (even though I have visited her loads, and her parents live close to me). I have been in my new house for around 5 months now, and she hasn't seen it. She never calls, or texts. Personally, I think it's because she is jealous of the baby... whenever she does text or call she never asks how I am, or refers to the fact I am pregnant at all. I know it sounds awful, but i've just cut her out (which wasn't hard - I just stopped contacting her and as she never texts me, it was pretty simple). The last time I visited, I went all the way to her boyfriend's house (an hour away) to see her, only for me to be there 15 mins before she said that she was going to the cinema with her aunt and I had to go! Could she not have told me this before? The time before that, she kept me and my DD waiting in our car outside her house for an hour because she wasn't in yet (even though she knew I was coming and what time). Jealous bitch. 

Sorry - that's turned into a bit of a rant hasn't it? Anyway, I know how you feel :hugs: 

Louise, that's just crazy. What part of 'I may be in labour' does she not understand?!?!?! Thankfully DD's dad doesn't have a gf at the moment, so he's being ok (he tends to change drastically when he gets a new gf). He's even gonna come to her party on Sunday, although I'm not sure how long he'll stay as it's at our house, and all mine and OH's family will be there. 

Yep, that's right folks, on Sunday I'm having a bouncy castle, 15 kids, 15 adults and 2 dogs in the house. I really don't wanna be in labour then, as I'll have 50 egg-mayo sarnies to make! :haha: 

Today I feel like poo. I'm such a bad mother - DD is onto her 2nd DVD in the room; she's bored stiff. I'm so tired as I had the worst nightmare i've ever had last night (about DD - don't wanna think about it!) and couldn't get back to sleep. I even went in to check DD was ok, and woke her up by accident (my own bloody fault) which led to her wanting a snack at 4am. 
I really want to do something with her today, but yesterday I went for a walk with her and the dog, and it KILLS my legs! I have to stop for a rest every 5 mins or so because I get the achey throbbing in my thighs that feels like i've just been squatting/ on the stepper for half hour! And I HAVE to sit down wherever I am. It's awful. I've heard it's because of my muscles relaxing ready for birth, but i'm not sure how true that is. Never got it with DD. 

I'd better go and do SOMETHING. I really admire those of you going swimming etc... I just wanna curl up in a ball. Poor DD :(


----------



## Blob

Asher they wouldnt even bring anything out to me until i was nearly 38 weeks here :grr: They brought the last bits when i was 37+6 :shock:


----------



## Mrs_N

morning! 
I just read through loads & had lots to say, but my mind has gone blank! 
oh, apart from Asher, we were also told that if you have booked a home birth they have an obligation to send someone to you, you do not have to transfer to hospital simply because they don't feel like coming out to you. :hugs: I hope your midwife gets things sorted out & you can have your homebirth.

having a bit of a crappy morning. nothing specific, and nothing compared to what some of you are going through :hugs: just feeling generally not really with it and very lethargic. I had a shower & had to lie on the bed for half an hour afterwards because it took everything out of me!


----------



## opticalillus5

That's exactly how I feel Mrs N :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

think I am actually going to lie on the sofa and stick a film on. sod the housework!


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: ladies

Louise - you know that I know how you feel. I think you have two options - say fine we will return the children immediately and take them back this weekend. (I know this probably isn't the preferred option) or ignore the solicitor's letter. No judge is going to order you have to return the children on a different date to that previously agreed under the circumstances. Also, I don't think she is in a position to refuse contact and no judge will permit that. From what you have said the court order doesn't specify a certain date for you to return them so it's your DH's word against her's on that one. I think a judge would be very interested in the fact that she is being completely unreasonable and essentially dumped the kids on you for the whole summer despite the fact that you are pregnant and has only called the kid's twice. I must admit being in such a similar situation to you I would be inclined to call her bluff. I can't tell you how much happier DH and I are since we stopped dancing to SD's Mum's tune. We've only had one text (which wasn't particularly abusive) in the past 4 weeks. Bliss! Sending you :hugs:

Asher - stupid bloody MW - why make a promise they can't keep it's not as if you have changed the month you are giving birth is it? I thought that if you said you wanted a homebirth they have a duty to facilitate under the maternity charter? 

Optical - thanks hun, I'm feeling better about it today. I'm not going to worry about it any more. I haven't done anything to deserve this and I'm not going to feel bad about it.

Emzy - sounds like you are doing fab to me :hugs: well done x

Choc and Drazic - hope your appointments go well

F&C - I was so bored yesterday. I went to M&S, Mothercare & Boots in the end. I recommend retail therapy

Lilia - glad all is well now

Babythinkpink - have fun packing your hospital bags

Ok now I think I have caught up with everyone else - I can share my news. I have been for my 36 week scan this morning and
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

my baby has turned around and is now head down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::headspin::wohoo::cloud9:
I am so happy and relieved. Baby is still on the average line and estimated weight is 5lb9oz and has lots of hair apparently


----------



## Blob

Awww congratulations hun :wohoo: :wohoo: Thats AMAAAZZINNNGG news!!!!


----------



## lilia

Wow MrsJ thats great news! That moxi-whats its called must have been good :) 

Opticalillu5 :hugs: have a lazy day it will make u feel better! 

Choc - Congrats on 37 weeks !

Louise - I would be inclined to aggree with MrsJO8, and call your SS's mums bluff. You and hubby don't need the stress of driving etc on the 3rd whether baby is with you or not! She is being unreasonable and i can't see any Judge taking her side! 

xxx


----------



## Carley22

Mrs Jo8 thats gr8 news hun xxx

Well = my car has officialy died the gearbox has gone just after me spending £400 on it last week bloody thing is now going to cost another £700 BOOOOOOOOOOO!!

I have a health visitor coming round at 3 ..... has anyone else had this already? are they really as bad and strict as people make out? i've scrubbed the house but dont know what to do with the ZOO i live in... lol ... i just know shell have something to say about 5 cats a lizard and a rabbit .... shell just have to put up with it tho because im not getting rid of them i had to rehome my chinchillas and that was bad enough....

any way less that a week till full term now so the countdown can really begin....

how many RLT tablets should i be taking per day for them to work? 

Sorry about all the questions lol...

going to walk to the shop to get some milk just incase she wants a cuppa...


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mrs J that is great news!!!! Clever baby! I would go do retail therapy but I don't have a car to get out in and unfortunately now we are only on 1 salary I have to be sensible and only buy necessities. Boo.

Oh Carley, I saw your post on FB. That really is crap timing. I don't think our health visitor will be with us until LO is born. x


----------



## Blob

:hugs: Carley none of my MWs ever had anything bad to say...but i never had one before baby :wacko:


----------



## MrsJ08

F&C - the other thing I do to past the time is make lists and if there are things we have to buy spend ages on the internet looking for the best price! Lol!

Now that the baby has moved I will need to sort out a tens machine. I have held off as I didn't want to waste my money if I was going to end up with a C-section. I was going to go with MamaTens, think we might buy rather than rent at they are £30 to rent and £40 to buy on ebay. I figure I could sell it after and probably get £25/£30.

Bekklez - I wonder whether your baby will turn too?

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Mrs J that is a good idea. Maybe I'll research prices on cars!! lol

Have taken up making beaded jewellery which is giving me something to do.


----------



## Louise3512uk

Just wanted to say WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!! to MrsJ, what a clever, well behaved little baby you have in there! Thanks for the advice re the ex, we have written her a lovely polite email (on advice from the solicitor yesterday) outlining what's going on, laying it on thick about the baby's arrival etc and how if we can get the children back ourselves we will, but would she please mind making alternative arrangements just in case blah blah blah, not sending it to her solicitor because as you said, he's just typing out the letters and putting her words on to headed paper, there is no order in place or anything. That way, if she was to get a court order, we forward the email we went her to the judge/court, who see how reasonable we have been and how unreasonable she has been and the chances are she'll be told to go jump!

Feel just like you today MrsN, lethargic, tired, headachy and just in the mood to do bugger all!


----------



## Jellycat

Big Congrats Mrs J !!!!!!! I am so happy for you WoooHoo. I ordered a tens machine rental from Birthease on the internet they are sending to me at week 37 and can extend for an extra week if needed. The price was better than Mothercare

Louise - How frustrating hope they will listen to you as to why you can't confirm the 3rd... idiots

Mrs N - Sounds like your really struggling at the moment :hugs: 

F&C - I'm a Management Accountant which means there are a lot of Ad Hoc requests for me to deal with All the time, I also Manage a team of staff so have alot of problem solving - Hence sometimes my hours slightly over extend :blush:

babythinkpink - Nice tip about the ribbon for BF as my memory is rubbish now adays 

Question for the day - Does anyone get a sudden very strong pain up by the Cervix ? It almost took my breath away at lunchtime.


----------



## Drazic<3

Fantastic news MrsJ08!

Hey girls, 

Been a mad night for me! Just thought I would update, sorry for the selfish post. Was woken up at 1am with strong back pain, which led onto contractions every 10ish mins. Took paracetamol and got in the bath and rang delivery and they said it sounded like labour and to keep going! Got excited and scared and eventually the pains went down enough for some sleep! They carried on during the night and my bump just plopped down, it's SO low now! So, went to my consultant appointment at 9:30am, they were worried that babe is measuring small so had a scan and a CTG - she is fine, measuring a little small but she has grown enough since the last scan for them to not be concerned. They confirmed that I am in early labour, but they have said it could be a day or a fortnight! I have been walking all around town and contractions are totally irregular, but sometimes they bend me over. Fingers crossed I won't be waiting too long but disapointingly things have calmed down a little - thought I would be having her today :rofl: 

As for induction, they have said they won't make me go more than a few days over 40 weeks, but they are hopeful that I will pop before. Please send tonnes of labour dust, I want to get this going now it's sorta started! :hugs: 

Sending love to you all - hope you are all coping well -x-x-x-x-


----------



## Carley22

Jelly Cat im sure that explains the pain i've been having and it happens about 4-5 times in a minute probably every 10-12 hours its really strange!!! Like baby is trying to find a way out... im going to ask the health visitor about it when she comes in about half an hour.


----------



## Carley22

AHHHH DRAZIC thats Fab news...... :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks ladies!

Louise - good for you! It's about time that stupid cow realised she can't dictate your lives. I didn't realise that there was no order in place so in a bizarre way you actually have more power and control. As you know in our case the bloody thing isn't worth the paper it is written on.

Jellycat - I've been getting a lot of cervix pain the last couple of days and I was paranoid the baby had got it's feet engaged and was kicking me. As it turns out it's probably the pressure of the baby's head and also the odd sensation I've been getting around my bladder is the baby's hand as we saw it doing it at the scan!

Drazic - how exciting - it looks like you are going to be next. Sending you lots of labour :dust: xx

Carley - I'm only starting my RLT tablets today as I didn't want to take them when the baby was breech. On the packet it says 3 to 6 a day. I don't know whether you take them all together - I assume not. I thought I'd take 4 today and then start taking 6 from next week when I'm full term

x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Woooooooohooooooo! So exciting Drazic!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls, going to go for yet another walk, see if I can get things moving again! So close and yet so far! :rofl:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oooh Drazic how exciting!!! Good luck hun. Lots of labour dust coming your way.


----------



## Carley22

Well that wasnt so bad at all - theres me thinking that some battleaxe health visitor was going to come in a snoop around and she was LOVELY!!! AND she was a crazy cat lady too so didnt mind the 5 cats at all.....she just said that baby will have to adapt to whatever surroundings it gets and as long as you dont go too near cat poo or let cats sleep in the cot all will be fine!! So im totally relieved..... 

got my "little red book" all ready to fill in once baby is here.... seems bloody real now!!


----------



## genies girl

need to go back and read through the others again just wanted to say good luck Drazic im keeping everything crossed for you hun x


----------



## Mrs_N

Good luck drazic, hope things get moving soon! 
Yay fab news MrsJ!! 
Good news on the HV Carley, mines coming over next Wednesday. 
I started taking the RLT at 32 weeks, 1 a day & upping it by one each week. On the packet it says 3-6 daily but I thought I'd start small just in case it didn't agree!


----------



## Asher

Yay MrsJ!! That is fab news about baby turning!! Woo hoo!! Moxibustion works eh?!! Fab!

And Drazic, brill, keep on the move and lets see what baby Simba looks like! Yay!

Thanks ladies for all your comments and support, I feel much better today. And I think as far as the homebirth thing goes, as long as they show willing and say they will try and get someone out, they've done their bit. I am going to think positive for the next few days, and see what happens!

One good thing! I am now officially the most pregnant I've ever been! Jack was born at 36 weeks and 4 days, early afternoon! So I am more pregnant than that now! How exciting!!

Oooh Lilia, yep if I go in it will be Stepping Hill. They've been good there twice before to be honest, so I suppose I shouldn't be too upset!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just popping in to say :hi: but wanted to say...

WOOOOOO Drazic!! So excited for you! Lots of labour dust coming your way. Goooooo Simba :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope you are all good today x


----------



## Halley_Logan

Aw I wanna be on the list! sept 22 and its a boy =)


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck Drazic. Sending lots of labour dust your way.
:dust:


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks so much girls, lulled off to a dull period pain now. Hopefully everything will kick off again tonight when I relax. OH has made me walk all day (even had to bend over the freezer in Asda for a tightening!) I have pineapple for pudding and spicy tacos for tea. He keeps bringing in RLT and has been going on about DTD - Anyone think he is impatient! :rofl:

Really glad it went well Carley, they don't do that here I don't think - either that or they have forgotten about me! 

Emzy, hope you are settling in to mummyhood. It blows my mind to look at your little princess and think I have one of those (almost exactly the same gestation!) in my belly. Also, weird to think your babe is older, but was due on the same day! She is amazing, hope you are healing well :hugs: 

Jellycat - I have had the same pains, got lots of them since yesterday. Think it's part of baby engaging. :) 

Asher, really hope babe holds out so you get your homebirth. So so close! I'll take your labour vibes for now! :winkwink: 

Mrs_N, I went for the same idea with RLT. I am now drinking 2 cups (if I remember or am not in the hospital!) and taking 4 of the tablets. I did build it slowly though and probably won't up it anymore. 

Louise, sounds like things are stressful hunny. Sending :hugs: and well done for putting your foot down. :hugs: 

Sorry if I am missing anything, my brain is a bit wonky. Just had a friend drop off some baby clothes they don't need anymore and loads of it is new John Lewis and posh lovlies! -x-


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: halley

Ladies, my Izziwotnot bedding arrived today and I'm really pleased with it. I ordered it on Ebay so I wanted to recommend the Ebay shop https://stores.ebay.co.uk/LINENS-LIMITED
I ordered some sheets and a nice cellular blanket. I find their quality to be good and although I bought the fitted sheets for my Crib from M&P I wasn't prepared to pay £16 for flat sheets or £12 for a Cellular blanket from them. I'm glad I didn't now as I got both for less than the price of the sheets from Ebay. My Crib and pram are now ready with fresh linen on and I have also put the drapes up on the crib so I thought I would post a pic x
 



Attached Files:







Dressed Crib.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies,
Not long back from the hospital & no further along than i was yesterday. The consultant agreed the amount of oedema i have is abnormal for pregnancy, this & my palpitations are concerns for my cardiac wellbeing & i should of had a referral for cardiac investigation in my 1st trimester. Any referral now won't be acted upon for a few months but he's done one anyway so at least his back is covered :dohh:. When i told him i was going for an ecg after my appt with him he seemed pleased & asked me to ask them to review the report immediately so i had an outcome. On examination he said Tufty isn't engaged at all (despite the midwife saying he/she was) & he said he would have exepcted me to be engaged by now being my 1st baby (apparently subsequent babies engage earlier). He also asked why i was bothering with thrush treatment????????? I felt like doing things to his man bits which would not be deemed lady like :blush: typical of a man who has no idea how uncomfortable thrush can be, let alone delivering a baby with it :growlmad:. The consultant doesn't want to see me now until i'm past my due date & i still have no midwife (i asked - i got looked at like i'd lost the plot, then i got politely smiled at :dohh::dohh::dohh:) so i have no consultant & no midwife weyhey! 
Sooooo, over to cardiology i weebled, had my ecg, told them what the consultant had asked me to tell them. I was told it would take a week for it to be reported on then the results would be sent back to my gp. I didn't even bother to put up a defence - i trully have given up now!
Oh when i got home i also realised he never bothered to review my blood results either, so i've text one of the nurse consultants i work with & asked her if she'd glance over them & let me know if there's anything i need to act upon.

Anyway - i'm glad they didn't keep me in (which was my fear) so i'm home now, have blown up my gym ball & am bouncing up & down on it as we speak, willing Tufty to engage. I have 4 huuuuge punnets of plums which DH bought home from his parents house last night (gotta love their orchard!!!! but no idea what i'm gonna do with them all - aparently he froze the majority of them at his parents already eeeeek) and i have jarred up 7 large jars of pickled shallotts :thumbup: mmmmmm - roll on christmas heehee!

Asher :hugs: for your plans being messed up, as long as you & bubba are safe & sound just keep thinking positive thoughts :hugs:

Awww MrsJ08 - soo happy for your baby turning around :happydance: that has cheered me up no end hun :hugs: Lovely crib too - looks like the one i have (but i have no drapes :nope: damn :haha:). 



> how many RLT tablets should i be taking per day for them to work?

 Have you not bloody started them yet - i sent them aaaages ago :dohh:. I started about week 32 taking 1 a day for a week then increased the amount by 1 tablet a week so now i'm on 5 tablets a day as 6 is the maximum dose. The idea is to build up the levels in you gradually hth :hugs:

Awww Drazic - here's hoping something happens soon for you hun - how very frustrating! 

Well, i'm gonna go carry on bouncing (must admit i'm quite enjoying it - if nothing else i'll have fabulously toned ass by the time Tufty arrives :haha:) & take a peek at that ebay link xxx

LOL @ carley - i thought you didn't DO long posts :haha:


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks Limpets - your hospital is unbelievable! Well done you for keeping calm, I honestly think I would have kicked off at that point. Lucky you can have someone check the blood test results for you. 

My Crib is from Mothercare (we bought it 2nd hand on Ebay for £25) It didn't come with a drape rod but I bought one for £4 on good old Ebay and DH screwed it onto the cot because I didn't think it was secure enough otherwise. The Crib set is "I love my bear" from Toys r us which I think a lot of people also have. 

We bought the dog a bone this morning and he just tried to hide it in the basket for the pram :rofl: I don't know who he thinks is going to steal his horrible bone! I think I'll have to keep my eye out for him depositing things in the pram basket as it's just the right height for him and quite roomy.....


----------



## limpetsmum

Thanks MrsJ08, i'm just glad i'm as clued up as i am & feel i can manage my own care - bloody health professionals :haha:
Mine is a mothercare one off ebay too :haha::haha::haha: great minds eh! Although i paid £45 but it did come with the old mattress, a new one still sealed, a full Winnie the Pooh bed set & extra blankets, sheets & bumpers :thumbup:

lol @ the dog bless - how amusing! My cat still has a soft spot for the Fisher Price giraffe on the playmat :haha:


----------



## Carley22

OOOOOOO i just nearly got caught!! Dave's supposed to be working until 8pm and just did a surprise visit to say hi but i was FAST ASLEEP on the sofa... thank god he slammed the door i woke up, wiped away the dribble and looked as though id been there all the time lol.... might go and put my head down properly for half an hour i obviously need it.


----------



## babythinkpink

MrsJ08 said:


> my baby has turned around and is now head down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fab news, so please baby has moved! Did you notice any difference at any time? I noticed today hickups are starting low not high, righ down low they were, started in my pelvis! But i think my baby has been pretty freely moving about til now, and still is fairly ferr, it feels cramped to me but baby doesn't seem to think so! 
Well done, on with the rasberry leaf tea, curry and sex!!:haha:



Jellycat said:


> Question for the day - Does anyone get a sudden very strong pain up by the Cervix ? It almost took my breath away at lunchtime.

Yes, get it lots, i have been told it is the baby turning its head, and it sort of grinds in the pelvis resulting in a really strong twisting sharp pain, ooowwwieee!!



Drazic<3 said:


> As for induction, they have said they won't make me go more than a few days over 40 weeks, but they are hopeful that I will pop before. Please send tonnes of labour dust, I want to get this going now it's sorta started! :hugs:

Poor love, hope things get moving soon, slow early labour is horrible, you keep thinking here we go, then...nothing!:hugs:



Carley22 said:


> got my "little red book" all ready to fill in once baby is here.... seems bloody real now!!

That is scarily real now, the little red book!!:hugs:




Carley22 said:


> OOOOOOO i just nearly got caught!! Dave's supposed to be working until 8pm and just did a surprise visit to say hi but i was FAST ASLEEP on the sofa... thank god he slammed the door i woke up, wiped away the dribble and looked as though id been there all the time lol.... might go and put my head down properly for half an hour i obviously need it.

I love this, i keep dribbiling in my sleep too, wake up with it on my pillow:haha:

Well nice day, had a nap this morning for an hour, did me the world of good.
Dh has said early night tonight, i have pre warned him today of his expected duties come September 1st:haha: He gave me a worried look, but didn't say no:happydance:
I was explaining how dtd is the only really good method:thumbup:

Got to go and sort tea out, roast chicken tonight, yum!

Back later, 

I am spending a lot of my day in my pj's, i only get changed if i go out!! Then i get back and get them straight on!
Plus 2 showers a day, this morning i was getting dressed and i caught sight of bump in the mirror, a leg or something went across and it looked so weird as i was looking from the front not down, very strange! 

Got to go, being nagged not to burn tea! :hugs: xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

hi guys
Tried to catch up with all posts (Ive only been away a day and there are 10+pages to read.
Lots of dust to the ladies who are getting close and hi to everyone anyway.

Had antenatal this morning for Labour and pain relief and it was really interesting and informative. She didnt sugar coat anything and old us that pushing the head out is as sore as a thousand chinese burns....thats definately being honest!

Then i had 35 week appointment this afternoon with MW (I'll be 36 weeks tomorrow), and she said that baby head is at brim but 'still floating around a bit'. So even though things can change fairly quickly, I think squid will be a September baby and probably very close or over the due date.

Anyways be back soon


----------



## Blob

Ok so am meant to be in the car (Robin and Tabs are there waiting for me :haha:) But Drazic :dust: :dust: REALLY hope things move quickly for you!!!! 
Limpet...Tabs was only 3/5 two days beofre she was born...even then it was only JUST dont worry about it everyone is different :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi limpets, glad you weren't admitted to the hospital. My mw doesn't seem to care so much about my Oedema even though it's pretty bad. How often are you getting palpitations as I've been getting these on and off now for about a week?

Aggghhh.. my neighbours must be sanding their upstairs floorboards!! The noise is unbearable. If yesterday is anything to go by they start at about 5pm and finish about 8.30pm. I wouldn't mind but you can't escape the noise and it's sooo loud. I was hoping yesterday was it. FX they don't do it again tomorrow. I have a head ache now. :(


----------



## SpelmanMommy

Jus wanted to let u guys know that my little princess Maddisyn-Rae Nicole Rivers was born on August 16,2010 at 11:06 pm by C section. She is doing great! Beautiful and healthy and we will go home tomorrow morning!


----------



## elmaxie

Evening!

Well nothing more to report from me...just painful lower bump with cramping and stabbing pains in my cervix. But as dissapointed as I am that my baby has joined the tauning baby stars club I had a lovely day!

I was a bit worried what I was gonna do today. Blob we have 1 mum and toddler group in my village which I went to once and noone spoke to anyone...not even the people who ran it or people who went every week. The kids just roamed about a bit amougst toys and didnt even interact. The other groups close by and things like library rhymes groups/swimming are on a Monday or Thursday morning which is helpful as thats when he is at the childminder:dohh:

I would have to pay £££ to go to a 6 week course on music, baby sensory etc and I just cant really afford to spend that on something he will only do for a while then be back at square one. It will be easier when baby is here as I get out and about to the park and he has great fun with the kids there (albeit they are older) and just generally go places. Plus I do get my mummy work friends round often too so its not all bad just feeling a bit fat and tired to get out and do anything...especially since he is running away from me at the slightest chance:haha:

BUT today my mum called at 9am and said she would take him until tea time if I wanted but I had plans already so she joined us for a trip to a local(ish) zoo which is quite small but nice then we met up with OH for a late lunch then home...late snack play and tea and he was great!:thumbup:
That said he is still trying his luck at bed time but tonight seems to have got the hint after just having to go up once to him:happydance:

I have got some cash in too (OH is working until 10pm tonight too:nope:) so I am having my spicy noodles tonight:happydance:

Bouncing on my ball....then when OH gets home (depending on how I feel:blush:) I may just mug his for some sex...:haha:like he would put up a fight since he has only ahd it a few times since BFP!:winkwink:

Limpets to be honest I would be inclined to believe your midwife on the babys position as that consultant sounds bloody useless!! Did he even know what he was doing?? I can believe they are being so laid back about the fact things that should have been done have gone unoticed until now!!!:shrug:
I really do hope your going to kick up a stink as that isnt care thats...well I cant actually think of anything! 
One thing I will say is with Nathan I saw 2 midwives up until he was born then a different one for however days after then random HV after as my practice didnt have one at that point:dohh: I didnt care except for the fact I had no clue when they were visiting me so half the time I was in my bed:sleep:

Woo Hoo MrsJ on the head down buba!:thumbup:

Emma.xx


----------



## elmaxie

:happydance::happydance:YAY ANOTHER STAR IS BORN!!:happydance::happydance:

Congrats spelman mummy!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations SpelmanMommy!!!  That is amazing news! Hope you are both doing well. x


----------



## elmaxie

AAARRRGGGHHH!!!

Spoke too soon...my boy is now shrieking at the top of his lungs so I have switched my monitor to mute as I just dont want to listen to it. When its been 15 mins I will go up...maybe he will be asleep by then. I just dont understand why after he started going to bed so well and with NO fuss he has started up this?:cry:

Not going to let it ruin my day too much but I am all tense now and could cry ( mainly hormones) as I worked so hard getting him to sleep better at night.

I swear he knows he isnt going to be an only child soon...:shrug:

ANyways sorry just ahd to rant since I am here alone.

xx


----------



## Carley22

Well done spellman mommy - another star YEY


----------



## ladykara

welcome cerise and halley :hi:

Lilia- i also think my LO keeps moving and is lying transverse, but MW says she will kick to the sides if she is head down..... but like you im not convinced, congrats being 37 weeks babe xx

Louise - im so sorry to hear about your OH ex being such a bitch !!! just make sure everything you say or plan is put in writing and not over the phone... My sons dad ( my ex husband) is a total dick and caused a lot of problems for me and my husband....

F & C how did your cervix check go ? that made me giggle :haha:

Choc, congrats honey reaching full term :happydance:

Jellycat- dont tell me your close to giving birth... you have to wait for me !!!!

Mrsj08- love the crib !!!! just needs a baby now...

Congrats Spelman...cant wait to see photos xx :happydance:

Sorry if i missed anyone, i was trying to read all the posts while husband was talking to me about his day at work..i needed to look like i was listening to him....


----------



## Jellycat

SpelmanMummy, bif=g Congratulations. Hope your both doing well xxx

Drazic... how exciting hope things get going !!!

Asher glad your having a more positive day

Limpets :hugs: I would be so angry, as you say your lucky you the knowledge and connections to look after yourself but it shouldn't come to that

Im starting my RLT on Friday I know its late but didnt want to start anything too early


----------



## Jellycat

LadyKara - I think it will all stop once I finish work tommorow, so dont worry we'll be waiting together......


----------



## becs0375

Right just about caught up, please forgive me if I forgwt anyone!!

Drazic, fx'd that Simba comes very soon xxx

Louise, she is bang out of order, but agree with calling her bluff x

Mrs J, thats brilliant news!!!!

Jen, hope you have had a relaxing day!

Carley, bloody cars!!!!! So glad your health visitor was nice!

Congrats on the new arrival xxx

Asher, yay on going further and fx'd for 37 weeks!!

Blob sounds like you have had an arty day!!

Fishy, your neighbours are so inconsiderate!!!! Hope they don't do the same tonight!!

Right, I have had a lovely day today!! Walked about 5 miles around Bury St Edmunds, it ws lovely seeing Ian's Nan! She is so excited about being a Great Nan!!! I am totally pooped now!! Just had a bath as my back and bump were so achey, I then got Ian to do my lady garden, I was just getting out of the bath on all 4's and farted right in his face!!! I couldn't stop laughing, I had tears!!! I am guessing my little ladys head is further down as I am all swollen down there!! I just want her here now!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Congrats spellman mummy! My heart skipped a beat when I saw the number had gone up to 11!!

Elmaxie :hugs: Maybe he knows that something is in the air and doens't want to miss anything! I think you, babythinkpink and blob etc are doing brilliantly, dealing with the last stages of labour with a toddler! I wouldn't be coping nearly so well!

Fishy, I would be tempted to put some music on very very loud and find an antisocial activity to engage in until 9pm!

Right I'm sure I had lots more to say but between writing that first bit and this bit I had to go and put an ice pack on my pubic bone because it's really hurting! Bless, Lilia really doesn't like it, I worry it gives her brain freeze! I'll probably be back later, labour dust to anyone who wants/needs it!! x


----------



## Asher

Congrats SpelmanMommy! Love your little lady's name too!! 

Becs I swear I nearly just gave birth at you farting in hubby's face! What did he do?!!

Hugs to anyone who's had a crappy day today, I know how you feel!!! :hugs: 

We are all sooooo close now! Scary stuff! 

I've had a nice day after all. Met Aunty Wendy (ex childminder) at playplace and stayed there all day! Then came home, Archie and I walked the dogs, which was very sweet and he never stopped chatting. Then I went and did a big shop, then came home, sorted washing and had shower! Now DH is looking at me in that "are we having sex?" kind of way. He offered to help me tidy the toys in the front room, so I know he's after something........


----------



## Louise3512uk

Becs that is so funny! Good job he loves you inconditionally hee hee! I too am very very swollen around the foof area!! It's not very nice!


----------



## becs0375

He laughed, thought it was funny but said it smelt like old cabbage!!! I couldn't get up and I thought my waters were gonna break!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

ladykara, I have no idea! I have no idea what's going on up there.. really should have listened in biology!!! lol

Becs and Louise thanks huns. Thankfully they stopped about 45 mins ago.. pheww! My head can now recover! Becs, glad you had a good time in Bury. Loving the fart story!! Similar things keep happening to me.. no wonder my dh doesn't seem interested in bd-ing!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulations Spelmans Mommy - lovely news :hugs:

Babythinkpink - I had a sneaking suspicion and I think baby only turned yesterday. I had very painful braxton hicks all afternoon and could feel a lot of movement. I watched my tummy for a while and it felt kind of empty under my ribs. I do think my baby has quite a hard bum though because I could still feel a lump further down. My bump felt quite squidgy at the bottom with a hard lump in the middle but I convinced myself it was a foot/feet rather than a head. Last night I kept getting pains in my lady bits and cervix. I complained to DH about it but again started to worry that rather than being the baby's head it was the feet engaging. I think what really confused me was that I was getting brushing and poking movements around my bladder and couldn't work out what it was if baby was head down. As it turns out it was the baby's hand which on the scan today were in front of the baby's face moving back and forth. If your hiccups have moved it sounds promising that baby has gone head down again for you. Fingers x

Becs - :rofl:


----------



## becs0375

Glad I made you all laugh!!! He rekons he is gonna remind me of it when I am in labour!!! Don't think I will be late tonight, I can hardly keep my eyes open!!


----------



## Krakir

Congrats Spellman mummy!!

Becs thats too funny! i can see that happening to me and my OH :haha:

I'm having a kind of growly day :( I ordered my bra's last week and they arrived today, and they're both completely not what i wanted, and too small! So now i have to send them back... And most likely go out of town (which requires a ferry ride for an hour and a half, and a 2 hour drive at least) so i can track down a bra that will actually fit me :dohh:

For those of you who don't have vehicles... i don't either, and spend the entire day until 5 sitting at home in my pj's till OH gets off work

Fx'd for you Drazic, i hope it speeds up for you!


----------



## opticalillus5

Congratulations Spelmanmommy!! :happydance:

And Yey to baby turning Mrsj! 

As much as I have had enough of being pregnant now, I still can't summon up the energy to dtd. I... just... can't. I can barely be bothered to move, nevermind do THAT. 

In the end today, DD and I played board games for a bit, then went to my friend's house as they have just got a new dog (so it kept DD entertained for a while). I have managed to iron the bedding and put it on the cot & moses basket, so that is my little bit of productiveness for the day. I have no idea what i'm gonna do with DD tomorrow. It's like every day is a little bit of a struggle when I just wanna cabbage on the sofa! 

Good luck Drazic!!! Fx simba decides to make an appearance soon :) 

And that's about all I can remember - Sorry to anyone i've missed :blush:


----------



## elmaxie

Oh my god becs bet you have set a few of us off into labour with your fart story!!

I have just had my spicy noodles but couldnt finish them so have put them in a tub for tomorrow when they will be slightly more mature....if its possible since I cant feel my mouth, my lips burn and my nose is streaming!
I have told OH he has duties when he gets in...to say he may be home quicker than usual is an understatement. Seems a bit too keen:dohh::haha:

Krakir where is it you live?? Jeez a ferry and a 2 hour car drive....:hugs:


----------



## BLONDIE35

Had my scan, monitoring etc... today baby's growth now getting better so having a growth spurt at the moment. My little boy weighs 5lb 12oz today which is good but have to keep an eye on movements. Still have to go on CTG machine twice a week until baby comes but don't mind that. 21 days until c-section whooo hoooo!!!


----------



## Carley22

lovin the fart story just told my OH he thought it was funny but i dont think he'd be too impressed if it were him lol...


----------



## BLONDIE35

SpelmanMommy said:


> Jus wanted to let u guys know that my little princess Maddisyn-Rae Nicole Rivers was born on August 16,2010 at 11:06 pm by C section. She is doing great! Beautiful and healthy and we will go home tomorrow morning!

Congratulations on your little bundle. Wow we are busy on here!!


----------



## Krakir

I live on the westcoast in Canada, were on the mainland, but were still cut off from all large towns or cities :(


----------



## genies girl

my brain is mush today sorry 

Tommorow i have to be at the hospital early because they want me to have a gtt test, i didnt have one before because my bloods were fine but now they want me to have one because one twin is big, i am really worried about not eating as if i dont eat im sick and then i have to go up to the ward for assesment and blood pressure ect.
im really not looking forward to it.


----------



## rockyraccoon

I really dislike that most of you are at least five hours ahead of me, it makes for some heavy duty reading haha

Spelman- CONGRATS! :baby::hugs:

MrsJ- Congrats on the flipped babe! I'm very happy for you. :happydance: I lol'ed when you said your dog hides his bone in the pram. My dog has been trying to sit in the baby's bouncy chair. A 70 pound dog does not need to be in the bouncy chair. It is funny seeing him back up into it!

Carley- What's a health visitor? I don't think we have those over here. I'm glad it was a nice visit though. I applaud you for keeping 5 cats, I only have one and he's making my life miserable as of late. Very needy and won't stay out of the baby swing!

Drazic- :dust::dance: I'm very happy and also very jealous!

Asher- Congrats on being the most pregnant you've ever been. I bet you feel all kinds of awesome right now. Hopefully you get your HB.

Emzy- Your baby is gorgeous and it looks like motherhood is going well for you. Don't worry about mishaps with BF, everyone has them. At least that's what I keep hearing haha

limpets- :hugs: You're having such a tough time. I really hope things start working out. Your hospital sounds horrible. I can't believe he said not to bother with thrush treatment! :growlmad:

FC- Sorry about your neighbours, I know exactly how you feel. My neighbour downstairs likes to play his drum machine so loud it shakes my whole bedroom. Argh! 

Emma- I couldn't imagine being preg with a toddler running around. You're doing so well though. I feel bad for saying how wiped out I feel, when I'm not chasing after a toddler all day! Hopefully your spicy noodles do something for you.

Choc- Congrats on 37 weeks!

becs- hahaha that's how you know you're comfortable with each other. The other night, when I was snuggling OH in bed, my boobs leaked all down the side of his shirt and onto the bed. We laughed pretty hard.

Krakir- I also don't have a vehicle and spend most of my day in pj's with my hair in a bun. I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one. :hugs: about the bras.

OK! I think that covers it! 

Last night I was getting some strong BH for the first time and was super excited, but they ended as soon as I noticed them. After I bounced on my ball for a while, I got and had sooo much kidney stone pain that OH wanted to go to hospital, but I knew they would just pump me full of morphine and send me home. So I toughed it out and by morning the pains were gone for the most part. I've been in bed all day in case it happens again. I'm going to beg my OB to please induce me early. I seriously can't live with this pain anymore, I feel like crying most days. I want baby out and these goddamn stones and stent. 

On a lighter note, OH is going out for his last bar run before baby comes. I'm happy for him, he deserves it. This pregnancy has been hell and he's been there holding my hair back, bringing me food in bed and sleeping on cots in hospital rooms. I'm going to laugh when I see the state he comes home in. :haha:

I'm going to make Tofu Parmigiana for din dins. New recipe, let's see how it goes. xo


----------



## rockyraccoon

Genies- I also get sick when I don't eat. I hope things go well. :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Genies I was worried about my GTT and feeling funny. Surprisingly I coped ok and found it was no where near as bad as expected. Make sure you take some food with you as the hospital wouldnt let me leave until I ate something from the canteen. :hugs: let us know how you get on


----------



## NurseKel

Hey ladies can I ask a question?
I have started having these sharp poking pains in my rectum and some as well to my vagina/cervix. Is anyone else having these? From trying to research it looks like this is when baby drops into your pelvis but I don't remember this from DD pregnancy. Help....???


----------



## Jellycat

Nursekel, that's exactly what I have been having the past couple of days, until lunchtime today at my sisters I had to stand up and start slow breathing as the pain was excruciating...... lasted around a minute then disappeared. People have said its to do with the pressure of the head on the cervix. As a number of people have said they have had this I'm now not concerned xx


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you honey. I had a feeling you would answer me if you knew. I just started having them last night and they are really strong at times making me catch my breath. I just wish I would have something happen to lead me to believe this baby is coming out soon. LOL I am just getting more and more impatient by the day. Grrr.


----------



## elmaxie

I have had the sharp pains like I have a knife or something sharp prodding my cervix.
I just put it down to head pressure too.

I had it with Nathan also.

Emma.xx


----------



## becs0375

I get those too, think its just pressure from the head!!

OMG last night I really thought I was in labour, I woke up with pains in my back that moved around my front, was painful! It lasted on and off for about an hour!! I knew it was too good to be true!!! I have one very wriggly lady! Can't believe I have been roped in to yet another taste testing this morning, this time its primula!! Only gotta try 2 and I get a tenner!! Thought I would get up and take some paracetamol as my back and hips are achey!!


----------



## Blob

I have those too...but some how my baby isnt even engaging :wacko:

Becs :hugs: I think you are going to be taunted by your baby too... i wish it all meant that things would happen soon :cry:


----------



## Asher

Yep I've been having the stabbing cervix pain on and off too! Not nice at all!

Good luck Genies with the test. x

Rocky, sorry to hear about your pain. Sounds like you'll be able to get it sorted after baby is born?

Nursekel, can you believe you're 34 weeks? After everything that happened with your dilating and stuff? It's fab!

Becs, oooh your little one does sound like she's getting ready (slowly!) for her grand entrance!! Enjoy your taste test!!

I can't believe I'm now 36 weeks and 5 days. Feels weird to be able to say that the day after tomorrow, I will be full term! I don't feel quite like myself again today, but then I haven't really all week, so I don't think it means anything! 

Have a good day ladies, good luck to everyone with scans and tests, will be back later for a catch up. Got my best mate and her two wee girls coming today for our weekly get together, so will be back later for a catch up. x


----------



## Asher

Blob, I agree! Becs is now being taunted too!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Morning all...and yet another star is born....Congratulations Spelmans Mummy.
Drazic....Good luck and keep us posted, surely you will be number 12!

Had my 38 week check yesterday and bubba is now 3/5ths engaged! I know that 2nd babies can go in and out but he has been in for 3 weeks now and getting a bit further too! :thumbup: I need him out in the next 12 days please...so baby if you're listening- ANY time now will be great with me!

I hope you ladies suffering with pains feel better soon, the only thing I can report is that I am just soooo tired this week. Unusually tired really. 

Hopefully by the time I check back later another star will be born. :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

rockyraccoon, sorry your kidney stones are causing you problems. FX they will induce you early. Hope your oh had a good night!

Nursekel, I get that and just assumed it was baby headbutting or brushing against my cervix/rectum.

Blob my baby doesn't seem to want to engage either.


----------



## babythinkpink

MrsJ08 said:


> Babythinkpink - I had a sneaking suspicion and I think baby only turned yesterday. I had very painful braxton hicks all afternoon and could feel a lot of movement. I watched my tummy for a while and it felt kind of empty under my ribs. I do think my baby has quite a hard bum though because I could still feel a lump further down. My bump felt quite squidgy at the bottom with a hard lump in the middle but I convinced myself it was a foot/feet rather than a head. Last night I kept getting pains in my lady bits and cervix. I complained to DH about it but again started to worry that rather than being the baby's head it was the feet engaging. I think what really confused me was that I was getting brushing and poking movements around my bladder and couldn't work out what it was if baby was head down. As it turns out it was the baby's hand which on the scan today were in front of the baby's face moving back and forth. If your hiccups have moved it sounds promising that baby has gone head down again for you. Fingers x
> Becs - :rofl:

The hands feel like fluttery down low but do get more defined, i am still unsure as to where baby is, it is just that it feels different from my others who have all been head down from about 27 weeks and stayed put!
I am getting plenty of movement, so just hang on now til next week see what the midwife says!

Congratulations Spelmans Mommy, more great news and another Star! :hugs:

Baby got hickups! (nice and low:happydance:)

Nothing much to say today, not a bad night sleep, just achy hips which really hurt when i try and move!

Back later, see how busy everyone has been! 

Big :hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## babythinkpink

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am on my last ticker box :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Blob

I would like to see my baby within the week please :haha: I dont want to meet my DD...


----------



## Louise3512uk

Morning all! Oohhh Becs sounds like it's starting! Maybe like Drazic you're in early labour too?? How exciting! (All my posts seem to start like this recently?!)

Well, had a lamb madras last night in order to try and get things going... I am a korma girl and even the mint sauce that comes with poppadoms sometimes makes my nose run if it has a 'kick' to it! I'm pathetic so was quite worried... it was actually ok though, also had some aloo gobi which DH asked to be hot.. that was hotter than the madras! DH said it was on the mild side of madras.... well sorry for tmi but it didn't even cause me any problems with BM... and I think that's supposed to be the point of hot and spicy food? TO stimulate the rectum or something?! So no wonder that didn't work!!!!

I really want to meet her, [email protected] so desperate for her to be here and I know it's much more important that she's a healthy weight etc etc but I think our reasons for wanting her here asap are pretty reasonable!

Hope everyone has a good day, I feel myself wanting to do ironing etc so will make the most of the nesting instinct as it doesn't seem to come around too often!


----------



## Carley22

was up all night with pains and aches dont quite know what it all is - i havent had a show or anything and no more discharge than normal but every 10 mins or so im getting bad pains... they go on for a few hours and then nothing for a couple of hours.... hmmm i really should pack my hospital bag soon...


----------



## Snoozie

Congratulations Spelmans Mommy. :)

I am determined to buy some fitted cot sheets today....when I can get motivated to move (went vto oakwood theme park yesterday and I'm aching all over).


----------



## SisterRose

Sounds like most of you are getting close now! all having pains and getting close. Best of luck.

I think if it wasn't for my induction and heaven knows when that will be because they still havent set me a date, this baby would NEVER come on time, I think in the end I'd have to be induced late anyway!

I've had no kind of show, no real pains, no braxton hicks, no swollen limbs, no engaging, what im sure is STILL a breech baby- again! no morning sicknesses either. I think if it wasnt for the massive lump on my stomach(that Im sure some people still confuse for fat:dohh:) and the scans I wouldn't even know that I was pregnant :haha:

Congrats SpelmanMommy on your new arrival :cloud9:

Louise - I wish I could eat plenty of curries to help speed things along as of next week but this stupid diabetes means I can't eat hardly anything and if I ordered food I'd never know how much sugar was in it :dohh: been craving curry for ages too!

Congrats on last ticker box babythinkpink! :happydance:


----------



## Asher

Congrats on your last box Babythinkpink!

I am feeling really period painy again this morning now. Been doing some cleaning and stuff but needing to keep sitting down with backache, and it's very different to my SPD pain. I feel really ratty too, the poor boys just got shouted at for pretty much nothing. not good!


----------



## Carley22

oh asher you meanie!! 

Bekkles i hope all start progressing abit more naturally for you soon.. xx


----------



## Asher

I know Carley! Archie's lip wobbled and I felt terrible. I am having a few deep breaths in the kitchen!


----------



## elmaxie

Morning!

Gah still only 11 babies...and no real labours just taunts.

Well I have had the best nights sleep which is surprising as I have been in pain all night!
Am so glad for the ranitadine the doc gave me for heartburn it's really worked so if anyone is suffering still maybe get to the docs and ask for some?
I got my spicy noodles last night and jeez they were spicy! Have the other half saved for today maturing.
I bounced on my ball for a good hour and my hips ached and my lower bumb was really crampy(or so I thought) hubby got home with a huge grin on his face lol bless him he was quite eager to DTD so off we went to our bed. For the people who can't even bere to think about that I actually was the same lol but built a lovely pillow construction and once I got in the mood was actually quite surprised...sorry tmi!
So I have had backache and reallly sore lower bump all night...but sleptreally well only got up 3 timed for the loo!

Dunno what today will hold OH is now on his 4 days off hence why I am still in bed lol...but bouncing on ball, rest of noodles and walking is on the agenda...maybe even more sex?!?

Better go and get up before I start to grow into part of my bed!


Emma.xx


----------



## Asher

Sounds like a good plan Emma!! You sound much brighter today! Come on someone, we need another star!!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Asher don't worry too much about it! I think a lot of the time with kiddies it's water off a duck's back! Same with OHs actually! I got extremely upset and angry last night with DH because I couldn't find my pyjama top (he's tidied the bedroom and made it all lovely) and I knew he had put it somewhere 'away'... I was hunting around the house at midnight in a right state! FOund it this morning in the bottom of his wardrobe!!!!

Bekklez I'm sure there's much more going on than you're aware of! DOn't worry! I've had no real pains or BHs or show or anything yet either!

Carley... get your bag packed today woman!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Apologies for no personals - not caught up yet.
Gotta get dressed & collect yesterdays missed parcel (my breast pump woohoo) & pick up some flowers for my brother - he has been gone 16 years today :cry: at least my 4 little angels have a loving uncle to look after them :thumbup:. 
Doubt i'll be on later (not really in the mood) but i'll be back tomorrow ladies, congrats tot he new arrival - sorry i forget the name :dohh:
:hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## Asher

:hugs: Limpets, it's a tough day for you. xx


----------



## Carley22

Angie big hugs ok and take it easy today...

Louise i will pack it this weekend im still at work at the moment for another week....


----------



## Fish&Chips

Louise your post made me laugh! My dh sometimes 'tidies' like that! Things just need to be out of sight. I'm being a bit harsh actually as normally he's much better than me!

Limpets, sorry to hear what today is an anniversary of. I didn't realise you had lost so much. :hugs: Will be thinking of you. x


----------



## Drazic<3

I'm not so sure I will be number 12 now, everything has just stopped! All that pain for nothing :growlmad: 

Trying everything but body just seems to have changed it's mine! More than a bit frustrated and sending :hugs: to everyone else who is being toyed with!

Limpets, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Carley22

Right ive had pains again this morning was up all night with them and then nothing from 8 till 11 then i started to write them down....

11.14, 11.16, 11.18, 11.20, 11.24, 11.32, 11.43, 11.46...... and theyve not happened again yet.... 

REALLY WEIRD


----------



## elmaxie

Oh limpets...:hugs:thinking of you today! Sending all my love and hugs your way.:hugs::hugs:

Carley I hope they start up soon and keep going...get active and try to get them started...we need no12!!:thumbup:

Thanks Asher. I feel so much better with a good nights sleep. I think the 4 days OH works and its just me and Nathan I get so run down so I recharge on the 4 days he is off.

I have a silly question for you all.

When I had my Glucose test on the 4th August I had a full bloods done as I was feeling ill and had urine sent away etc etc....
The only thing that came back was that my iron levels were very low and I was put on iron tablets at the clinic on the following Tuesday (10th) I did have another set of bloods done on the 10th too, cant remember why but think it was due to my sickness:shrug:but considering they started me on my iron, heartburn tablets, anti sickness tablets and upped my metaformin to twice a day I just assumed it was routine?
Had clinic of Tuesday just there (17th) and nothing was said about the results. The doc did have to rush off but she is good and would have brought it up early on in our consult if anything was "up"

Today I just got a letter saying I had had FBC done at the maternity unit and I NEEDED URGENT ATTENTION.:shrug:
I went on to read my results and its the anaemia...it said I needed to see my GP and speak with them. But I am confused as I had 2 FBC done, the first showed I was anaemic and they put me on the iron which I was prescribed the same day they did a 2nd FBC in the clinic so obviously it was going to be any better as I hadnt even picked up the tablets from the pharmacy:shrug:

I think I will call a clinic midwife and see what she says as the community one is hard to track down and most of my care is done in the hospital.
Getting an appointment with the GP is like finding a 3 leaf clover and I will be waiting days to get one..like probably next Tuesday when I will be back in clinic anyway.:dohh:

I just dont understand why I have been sent a letter out to say I need urgent treatment yet I am already on treatment for this???

I am quite confused lol...and trying to remember if I have had bloods done since I got the tablets but am pretty sure I havent....:shrug:

LOL now I have confused you all:haha:

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Very bizarre, not sure why they sent you that letter. I would call your mw. x


----------



## Carley22

hmmm very bizarre - ive lost faith in the nhs thugh... still nor more pains here... maybe i will make it to September (probably go overdue and this is just a massive tease) 

i didnt think id be so excited at the thought of labour but i really am now... not scared at all which is lovely...


----------



## Carley22

ooo another thing.... does anyone else find themselves getting REALLY sweaty lately.... so iwent and bought "right guard 48 hour protection" and bloody hell it seems to work....


----------



## becs0375

Limpets, sending you lots of hugs xxxx

Carley, I agree, get that bag packed!!!!

Louise, Ian does that tidying up thing and then puts things back in the wrong bloody places!!!

I am finding my tollerance levels are getting less and less! I feel like I have PMT and could quite happily rip someone a new arsehole!! Went into town and done my taste testing!! Hope has been quiet since this morning and my aches have all but gone!! I still feel quite tired from yesterday!! I woke up feeling quite sick this morning, I had some breakfast and some paracetamols and went back to bed, have made some soup for tea tonight and some homemade bread. I just feel so bloody lardy today!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Carley, welcome to the fun and games of the fake labour tease. It's driving me mad!


----------



## becs0375

Fake labour is crap!!! Maybe we will all go into labour on the same day LMAO!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Limpets, huge :hugs: to you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sounds like a few babies are hinting they want out! These signs are all good for imminent labour, just I can say that about all of us:haha:
Hopefully it wont be too long for the next star who's mummy is trying to encourage them out!
And on that subject....Louise, are you not listening!!! sex, sex and more sex, forget the curry, get on the ball and get jiggy with it, the only sure fire way, curry will just make you ill!!
Orgasm also supposed to be good, and got to be better than madras:haha:

Feeling very lazy today, have just sat around doing nothing, really nothing at all! I made everyone breakfast, cleared the kitchen and that is it! I have to get dressed soon to go and do a bit of shopping for tea, and that will be it for today, except perhaps ironing the baby stuff i meant to do yesterday!

Carley, I do get hot at night, but i noticed it much more in other pregnancies than this one.xx

Louise and F&C, my dh never tidies my stuff, and i think all the better for it, i would go nuts if i couldn't find my stuff, actually come to think of it he doesn't tidy his stuff let alone anything else!:haha:

Well had better go, dd is in the hall with chalks, i can hear her drawing on the walls, it comes of though, not like the pens and crayons she usually uses:dohh::dohh:

Back later,

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Ok ok ok I'll have sex with my husband if you insist!!! Blimey!! Hee hee!

Limpets :hugs: must be a really difficult day for you xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Orgasm is what gave me all those hours of contractions the other day. Might try it again, the trooper hero I am. :rofl:


----------



## Sarahkka

:hi: Hi Everyone!
Sorry I've been MIA for a few days!
I will try to catch up on all the news tonight.
Nothing is going on with me, just incredibly tired in the evenings and finding myself in bed early most nights. So no playing on the forum when I'm that tuckered out! :)
:sleep:
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Carley22

so pack my bags and get shaggin!!! Sounds like a fun evening ahead...... just gotta convince a VERY tired OH that sex is the best way forward....


----------



## Louise3512uk

I don't think the men will do too much complaining! When I told DH about the post telling me off and to have lots of sex he did a little giggle and asked me to say thank you!!


----------



## drea2904

Hi all, Hope you are all doing ok 

:hug: limpets today.xxx

**TMI** Ive kinda been MIA aswell, cant even muster the energy to turn on laptop!! Ive ben in quite a lot of pain down below, i get shooting pains now and again which i know is pretty normal but for the past 2-3 days i have been in agony, its hard to explain as its kinds stingy but not on the inside and not like a uti stingy, im finding it hard to walk, also had some funny coloured (blacky/green) discharge, not loads but its been on my last few pairs of pants and its kinna smelly, if it continues i think ill call up as im really suffering, wee bubba is moving loads which makes me happy, got getting stomach cramps as i write this, flamin bh!!!. **TMI**

Who will be number 12, I think.............Drazic or Carley!!!! .xx


----------



## apaton

hey ladies , congrats to new mummies again :wohoo:

i thought things where finally happening yesterday , was having regular tightenings and cramps, kept trying to do a number 2 (tmi) after already having loose bm :blush: thought id have a lie down while i still could and woke up with nothing :cry: im preparing myself to go overdue!

hope you are all well , im still on this silly o2 dongle , currently waiting on the virgin man , so will be back tonight for proper catch up xxx


----------



## Carley22

:quote: Who will be number 12, I think.............Drazic or Carley!!!! .xx :quote:

i hope its Drazic - she really deserves it .... i really wanna hold out till september..


----------



## Drazic<3

Awww, thanks Carley :hugs: - We want your bubs to bake for a little while longer too :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Or Blob!


----------



## drea2904

Jeez it could be any of us!! Most of our bubs are nearly fully cooked, I think my boy is 10lbs already!!!

Labour dust for you tho Drazic.xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Yeah, blob needs to go too! Actually, all of us over full term. Let's have a baby binge! :rofl:

EDIT - my ticker not working is not helping, making things DRAG. I'm 38+2 DAMN IT!


----------



## Elphaba

Congratulations SpelmanMommy - it really is so exciting to start hearing that our Stars are arriving.

OK, I have a midwife appointment in 45 minutes and still haven't written anything in my birth plan! I ought to at least start making some notes in my book - makes it all seem so really though and I'm a big 'fraidy cat! :haha:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Me me me me me!! I wouldn't mind being next but feel that out of politeness I should really let Blob and Drazic go first! So hurry up you two and then I can pop! 

Confession... still in my jim jims (although with DH T shirt instead of my pyjama top because as I mentioned earlier, it was Missing in Action last night!) ... does this make me a lazy slob? I have completed all my baby ironing and am up to date with washing and ironing for me, dh and SS's... so something has come out of today!

I'm going to hide away on the laptop for a bit as DH has collected his kit for Afghanistan and is going through it all, he's quite excited in a strange way which is understandable but seeing him go through it all is making it a little bit too real for my liking :(


----------



## Carley22

aww Louise you are a trooper i dont know if i could do it.... dave went away for a week and i was a mess!! 

GUESS WHAT

im at work and a wasp just flew in my window.. i had a folder in my hand with "patient information" in it and threw it at the wasp because i was scared ....... the folder has only gone out the bloody window on top of the A&E roof!!!! Ive had to send for a little man to come and get it back for me..... im such an idiot lol!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Carley! Hee hee I wish I could have seen that!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Limpets :hugs: thinking of you x


----------



## Patience

Can't believe how time is going on now! 25days to go (officially ;)) feeling very nervous and have become a compulsive knicker checker all over again! every twinge or pain i go all hot and it startes to sink in all over again that the baby will be here very soon! x


----------



## genies girl

Louise- in your situation you deserve your baby to come visit early i really hope she does, more spicy food tonight?

Limpets- thinking of you x

Elmaxie- hope they sort out all your results, or even better have the baby and then you dont have to worry :)

well i went off for my gtt test this morning and sat and drank my lucozade like a good girl! then went to the ward for bp,urine and heart monitor all seemed fine , i have to wait for blood results from the gtt and have to go back to the ward on sat .

All this talk of sex, that seriously isnt going to be happening here :)


----------



## ladykara

woooooooo looks like some girlies may be soon.

i dont finish work for a couple of more weeks but im starting to feel the strain, had major cramping today, im sure my office where getting peed off with me making moaning sounds... they didnt get the hint and send me home though !!!:growlmad: only tomorrow and 2 shifts next week then im off on A/L then maternity !! thank god !!


Babythinkpink-- woohoooooo congrats honey, i have been working out how many weeks and day until mine will go up, i now know

carley- i have been waking up sweating and thats with the aircon on.


----------



## SRTBaby

Congratulations to all the september mommies!


----------



## Fish&Chips

ladykara, I had terrible cramps at work and had to leave a few days early because of them but then they went as soon as I left!!

Carley!!! You really make me laugh!!! What sort of little man did you send out on the roof?!


----------



## becs0375

LMAO Carley!!! 

Hmmm curry while DTD!!!!


----------



## Choc1985

Gggggggrrrrrrrrrr so annoyed with my midwife and doctor think j mite make a complaint about them 

1st of all I went lst week at 36 weeks and they told me that my 28 week bloods were showin low iron I'd had a 32 and 34 week. Check up so y wasn't j told then ???? Then I went yesterday 37 weeks just to check my bp and I mentioned I'd had reduced fetel movement but were bk to normal yesterday and she see don't worry 

I'd not felt movements from yesterday afternoon so rang the hospital mid morning after tryin a cold drink and went in for monitoring

Whilst there they measures me and notice all the way through since bein measures iv been measuring big for my dates and wanted to know y I'd not had a growth scan so whilst there gave me a growth scan was great seeing izzy and got then to tell me sex and sex girl so after my dreams were I gave birth to a boy pit my mind at ease lol 

Anyway she mentioned they may need to do a gtt test and I sed my mum auntie and cousin all had diabetes in pregnancy and she couldn't belive I'd not been tested so I'm off for a gtg test tomorro not lookin forward to it 

Sorry for the rant and selfish post xx


----------



## Mrs_N

On my phone so can't write much but wanted to say hi! 
Hope some more stars arrive soon - that feels impatient to say seeing as it's not even September yet lol! Really do hopesome of you full termers pop soon though! 

Drea get to your doc hun that sounds like an infection.


----------



## daniellelk

Heey!! Im due 31st August, but thought I would pop over into here to say hello as i'm convinced I will go over :/


----------



## terri21

:shock: 11 babies born already :yipee: hope i am next! xx


----------



## Blob

Pffft Terri no jumping the que :haha:


----------



## Drazic<3

Oooo, sorry blob, you really are next. Actually, is it your bloody fault that my contractions suddently stopped?! :rofl:


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey Ladies, 

I've just posted in main forum, but thought i'd share the link in here: 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/396039-senza-nursing-bra-sale.html

I know someone has already told us about this (babythinkpink - was it you?) which is why I went in today (otherwise i'd have never thought to go in for maternity bras!) so THANK YOU!!! They're gorgeous, much nicer than the boring ones i've already bought :) 

I'm shattered again today. Just sent OH to supermarket for some mexican dips - I want fajitas tonight :thumbup: Not sure how i'll cope with heartburn, but it's worth a try. 

Anyone else getting insomnia at the same time every night? I keep waking up at exactly 4am, and struggling to get back to sleep again (whereas before that time, I can go to the toilet and nod back off no probs). I know it sounds daft, but i'm sure it's my body getting ready for the night feeds! 

Sorry for the lack of personals, will catch up properly tomorrow... had serious retail therapy today, but not the nice kind (had to get DD all her school uniform and it's always hard when you HAVE to get stuff). That said, my bras cheered me up :) 

Hope all's well xxx


----------



## elmaxie

Choc1985 said:


> Gggggggrrrrrrrrrr so annoyed with my midwife and doctor think j mite make a complaint about them
> 
> 1st of all I went lst week at 36 weeks and they told me that my 28 week bloods were showin low iron I'd had a 32 and 34 week. Check up so y wasn't j told then ???? Then I went yesterday 37 weeks just to check my bp and I mentioned I'd had reduced fetel movement but were bk to normal yesterday and she see don't worry
> 
> I'd not felt movements from yesterday afternoon so rang the hospital mid morning after tryin a cold drink and went in for monitoring
> 
> Whilst there they measures me and notice all the way through since bein measures iv been measuring big for my dates and wanted to know y I'd not had a growth scan so whilst there gave me a growth scan was great seeing izzy and got then to tell me sex and sex girl so after my dreams were I gave birth to a boy pit my mind at ease lol
> 
> Anyway she mentioned they may need to do a gtt test and I sed my mum auntie and cousin all had diabetes in pregnancy and she couldn't belive I'd not been tested so I'm off for a gtg test tomorro not lookin forward to it
> 
> Sorry for the rant and selfish post xx

Oh choc! I say you need to complain! Thats terrible that you are having these things done now because someone didnt do their job right in the first place!
I was given GTT from early on as I was taking part in research into mothers with a higher BMI so it was part of their study but my mum also had dibetes with both me and my brother so I would have been given then anyways...so when you gave your history at booking in they should have sorted it back then! As for measuring larger all the way through and it not being mentioned is ridiculous as is the whole iron thing!!
The GTT isnt as bad as you think. Is it s full one where you fast then drink lucozade then sit for a few hours or is it a quick fasting one then you can eat.
If its the full one take a few mags and get ingrossed as I found I noticed food and drink everywhere I looked so keep your eyes diverted and busy!
Hope it all goes well and definately put in a complaint!:hugs:

Blob I was secretly hoping you might have been in labour:blush:

I have been so crampy all day and started getting contractions again like on Tuesday so instead of the boring tea I cooked he has been sent for some chips and hot curry sauce so I can dunk them in....then its gonna be another night of lurve :winkwink:

I tell you these better not vanish like the other days...I am bouncing away on my ball which is making it hard to type :haha:

Will be back after tea....maybe my contractions will be stronger and sorer ( wishful thinking lol) or maybe you will cheer me up with news of a new star or a full on labour?:thumbup:

Emma.xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girlies, just checking in on my phone to see how you all are. Come on babies!! Seems like lots of you are getting pains and reckon the next star will be here within the next couple of days. I can't believe I wasn't supposed to be due for another 9 days! 

As she was a bit early, little holly is a bit jaundiced and had to be tested tosee if she needed phototherapy but thankfully she doesnt. It explains why she has been so sleepy and not feeding as well as she should. We've had to put her asleep by the window in the daylight and her colour is already improving and she is feeding better. I'm glad as she has lost quite a lot of weight, not enough for concern but she needs to start gaining. The midwife is coming back Sunday to weigh her so fingers crossed..

Anyway babbling on again! Labour dust to all that want it!
hope you are all well, hugs all round
Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girlies, just checking in on my phone to see how you all are. Come on babies!! Seems like lots of you are getting pains and reckon the next star will be here within the next couple of days. I can't believe I wasn't supposed to be due for another 9 days! 

As she was a bit early, little holly is a bit jaundiced and had to be tested tosee if she needed phototherapy but thankfully she doesnt. It explains why she has been so sleepy and not feeding as well as she should. We've had to put her asleep by the window in the daylight and her colour is already improving and she is feeding better. I'm glad as she has lost quite a lot of weight, not enough for concern but she needs to start gaining. The midwife is coming back Sunday to weigh her so fingers crossed..

Anyway babbling on again! Labour dust to all that want it!
hope you are all well, hugs all round
Xx


----------



## Asher

Aw Emzy bless little Holly bobs!! I remember Jack was a wee bit jaundiced when he was born, being early. I've got a few fab pics of him lay in his pram in just a nappy by the window! He looked like he was sunbathing! Sounds like you are really taking to being a mummy! xxx


----------



## Krakir

Oh my! sorry selfish post but i've had a hectic day, and its only 12:00pm for me :haha:
I woke up to the sound of a yowling cat, so i open my door to see, and low and behold there's an orange tabby sitting on my porch, and darts into my house like theres no tomorrow. So i've been playing hostess to an overly affectionate cat all day who has finally zonked out on the couch. The door has been wide open all day and s/he has had no intention of leaving, so i figure i'll let it hang out here for a bit.


----------



## Jellycat

Limpets :hugs: Must be a very tough day

Genies glad your GTT went well, good luck with the results

I had a great last day at work went to pub for Lunch and recieved a number of wonderful gifts, flowers, maltesers, toffifee, sanctury mum to be box, bath therometer, baby record book, £25 Mothercare Voucher. The other Manager I work alongside gor her mum to knit the following:
Bonnet
2 sets of booties
2 sets of scratchmits
3 cardigans
1 Jumper
All of them fantastic patterns that I wouldnt even dream of trying to knit, the jumper is Aran style. I will try and take some photos to post on here. Cant wait to start tidying and cleaning and having a bit of me time. Pelvis been painful again today, that will teach me to bounce on my ball for 2 hours last night.


----------



## becs0375

Choc, I would be complaining. Thats shocking treatment.

Emzy, so glad Holly is doing well, she is so cute xx

Had a lovely walk this evening, bit achey but nothing new!! Watching Portland Babies, the care you get when you pay is way better!! It must cost a bloody fortune!! I think the next star will be someone unexpected!!!!


----------



## Choc1985

I'm not sure which one it is I'm fasting from 10 tonite then havin the test done at 9 in the morning drinking a drink then bloods agen 2 hours laterI'm dreading it I'm not good with needles Neva mind two lol she told me to eat something but iv just had a shower and feel a bit sick well a my sick so I don't wanna eat anything 

Hurry up baby I'm sick of feelin like pop now 

I'm ringing doctors surgery first thing in the morning to ask for answers


----------



## lilia

Evening everyone :)

Hope you're all good today ! I have developed a horrible cold so i have been feeling sorry for myself all day full of lemsip! This horrible weather doesnt help i just got caught in horrible rain on the way back from Asda! 

Seeing as i've reached 37 weeks i've decided to start the eviction! 
I've had a good old bounce on my ball, and a hot curry for tea! As for DTD, well i don't think thats ever going to happen i'm blummin knackered! I convinced OH last night (although he did moan i only wanted sex to get the baby out haha) we got naked in bed then i said 'sorry im a bit too tired now' :haha: mean i know but i couldnt help it, i was so tired and being so close to his warm body in bed just made me want to cosy up and go to sleep! Before i was pg i had an abnormaly high sex drive now i cant muster up the energy at all!

After the last person posted about cheap bras in la senza i went to the store in manchester arndale, and it was a right joke! I asked to be measured, the woman let me get into the changing room half naked before saying 'oh are you pregnant?' i said yes and she said 'im sorry i'm not allowed to measure you, we aren't allowed if you're pg because your boobs grow so much it would be inaccurate!' She said they didnt even sell maternity bras! The best she could offer was saying if i tried one on she would tell me if it 'looked like a good fit'. Grr! I still need to go to M&S to get fitted for nursing bras actually! I was a 36GG before i was pg so i'm dreading seeing what i am now!! 

I was telling my OH that there was 11 September Stars now and he reckons i will be number 27! What do you think you will be girls? 

Well i'm off now sorry for no personals and a big rambly post about myself! :blush:

Hope everyone is good, i think we need a few more babas tommorrow!! :flower:

:hugs: Limpets x x

x x x


----------



## babythinkpink

Carley22 said:


> so pack my bags and get shaggin!!! Sounds like a fun evening ahead...... just gotta convince a VERY tired OH that sex is the best way forward....

That's the spirit!!:hugs:



Louise3512uk said:


> I don't think the men will do too much complaining! When I told DH about the post telling me off and to have lots of sex he did a little giggle and asked me to say thank you!!

Cheeky boy, my poor dh looks seriously worried about his impending duties, mind you last time i was not like a beached whale, we have to hope we can manage it!!



opticalillus5 said:


> I've just posted in main forum, but thought i'd share the link in here:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/396039-senza-nursing-bra-sale.html
> 
> I know someone has already told us about this (babythinkpink - was it you?) which is why I went in today (otherwise i'd have never thought to go in for maternity bras!) so THANK YOU!!! They're gorgeous, much nicer than the boring ones i've already bought :)

I know, the shop told F&C they didn't do them, and the web site had no mention of them, they are really comfy bras, i am wearing one of my nursing ones and saving the others! Like you say very pretty, more like a normal bra!

Ahh well, I am not going nuts, thanks for that!:hugs:

Getting fed up with the internet connection, its so crap, every time i seem to get on here it freezes and i have to trapes upstairs to switch it off and back on, darn thing!

Baby just seems to be not realising space is seriously restricted, some stretches are really hurting now, i just need to hold on til Sept, then will be full on with the eviction plan, counting down the days of August! 
My friends baby's birthday is 28th, so she is still 3 and starts school in September, i really don't want that, i will be seriously shoving a cork in it if i go into labour on the 31st, its sods law though isnt it that baby would be born just b4 midnight!:haha:

Anyway, hope everyone is ok, going off for an early night, hoping dd behaves herself tonight, she is certainly being harder work at the moment, really naughty, i am resorting to looking for a wrist rein as she is now taking to running off and finding it funny, i cant take chase so wrist rein it is!

Back tomorrow, night night!

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Asher

Krakir the cat sounds cute!!

Jellycat, sounds like you had a lovely last day at work, how sweet is your mate's mum with her knitting, sounds so nice! And all your gifts too, fab! Bet you're ready for a good rest now. 

Aw Choc you are not having any luck at the moment. Good luck tomorrow hun. x

Hope you feel better quick Lilia! I know what you mean about the DTD thing. I think we have decided on tomorrow as DTD night! Sorry, far TMI!!

Babythinkpink I'm with you on the painful stretches! My little one seems to love sticking her bum out on one side and a foot on the other, and it's agony!! One of these days he'll pop my waters stretching!


----------



## Krakir

I know how you feel Lilia, i'm a 36G now, and worrying about what i'm going to be! its already so hard to find appropriate bra sizes


----------



## Blob

Emma and Drazic i hope you two go soon :hugs: I dont think this baby will be coming until next week sometime i just dont 'feel' like i'm going... :wacko:

I'm so unamused...why why why are all my couisns so clever!! Why did i miss out on this clever gene?? I hope Tabs got some :haha: All my family seem to get straight A*s :wacko: Thats fine i will be the one who lets the side down and gets pregnant at 19 drops out of Uni to marry her 'childhood sweethart' :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Carley22

Hey girls... there is nothing wrong with that blob!!!

another bout of pains when i got home but nothing to write home about... grrr

fish&chips i sent a man from the estates department with his little ladder out the window lol.


----------



## becs0375

I keep hoping my LO will pop my waters with all her moving!!! I have mw's on Monday so will find outfor sure if she has dropped anymore!! She can come on my Dad's birthday on 10th Sept!! Anytime now would be great!! I had a right hissy fit at Ian earlier, I feel so hormonal and I just flipped, I felt so guilty, he hadn't even done anything!! I am such a cowbag!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Sorry ladies for no personals...not been on for a coupe of days and...WOW you have been doing some chatting...19 pages worth of chatting!!!!! 

Louise your hubbys ex sounds horrendous but u are defo doing the right thing...you always have to e one step ahead of people like that!! x

Congrats to the new Mummy!!!! Cant wait to see some pics!! x

Went to anc last night and they said everything i was told at the birth plan and didn't even give us a tour of the hospital!!!! 

Does anyone know if it safe for someone to have a CT scan and then be in contact with pregnant ladies...im sure it will be fine but someone at work is expecting twins and is 15 weeks and she has asked if someone who is going for a ct scan on Monday will be ok to come back to work because of the radiation?!?!?! I never even gave it a thought! 

Jayne xx


----------



## genies girl

choc good luck with the gtt ive only just had mine today because of baby measuring big i had to drink lucozade and then had blood taken 2 hours later, only one set of needles so hope its the same for you? i didnt enjoy not eating though!

i went out with a work friend tonight which was nice , i was training her up to take over some of my work files bit sad to pass them on but i know she will be great and it was nice to put my teacher head on and talk school for a while. x


----------



## lilia

Asher apparently i am also going to be getting lucky tommorrow night! haha is it really bad that we are pre-booking it?! x x


----------



## MrsJ08

Lilbumpblue - the person having the CT is only exposed to a tiny amount of radiation and they would have to be having 20+ a year for it to effect them nevermind any one around them. If it makes you feel better my DH has had 2 MRI scans 5 X-Rays and 3 CT scans since Jan x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Me again! Just to let you know that Matt has updated his blog with his version of events over the last week in case any of you are interested in reading it. Link is in my siggy xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Aw, Emzy - she's just perfect!
Congrats!


----------



## elmaxie

Morning!!

Emzy I will check out his blog when I get out my bed and onto the laptop as I can't get my pod to let me see it. Really quite interested in what he thinks/experienced compaired to your birth story.

Ooo lucky ladies who are getting lucky tonight!
We came up to our bed late as we were catching up on tv and before I knew what was going on I woke at 3am for the loo....woops!
That said I have had really bad cramping over night and when I got up for the loo was convinced I would find something on the loo paper, but no. With Nathan I had contractions from 04:30 and they were regular then at about 9am I started getting a pinky/brown mucusy discharge (sorry tmi) so I guess I am expecting the same this time?

Anyone who has had 2 and had different experiences??

I have also had lower backache over night, funnily enough the contractions stopped but all the painful cramping stayed!

As for what star we will be I would love to be 12 but just think my body is being mean lol but 14, 16 or 18 would suit too!
I had a scarey thought last night too that if baby doesnt get out then 2weeks tomorrow they will more than likely begin my induction!
As the reg said 39 but consultant at clinic this week said due date (just like last time!) but never gave me my date due to the regular strong contractions that were happening!!! Argh lol

anyway I need to shush lol

it's family dentist day so off there soon, nathans second visit!

Emma.xx


----------



## elmaxie

Grrr double post!


----------



## lilia

Emzy i love Matts blogs i was keeping my eye out for his update! Congrats again on beautiful Holly you sound likr you're doing an amazing job :) x x x


----------



## Blob

Emma i'm expecting the same as last time also :wacko: Its also our family dentist day today :rofl:

I cant remember if anyone posted this here... but its Amy's fundraising thing
https://www.justgiving.com/4darcie/2


----------



## Fish&Chips

Choc no wonder you are pee-ed off! I would say something. There is a reason they check your bloods so why they didn't think of checking them and taking action sooner I have no idea!

:hi: daniellelk! How are you feeling? Any cramps or anything yet?

Thanks for the link Optical, am going to check out the website in a bit. And babythinkpink is right, I was told they didn't sell maternity or nursing bras.

:hi: Emzy! Hope I'll be joining you in mummyhood soon.

Aww Krakir. Have you seen the cat before? It obviously likes you a lot!

Lilia, that's mad! So 'guessing' your measurements is better than measuring you just incase you change size?! Nuts.

Carley thanks for explaining the little man!! I was a little concerned.. lol.

Well I was getting cramps and backache yesterday which got increasingly strong in the evening and were fairly frequent. So DH and I had a hot curry, then I bounced on my ball for blimen ages and then we had some lovely DTD. It felt so odd as was so awkward and I was really expecting my waters to break!

Anyhoo.. as soon as I got in to bed they stopped. I've had the odd one since then but nothing last night. I really thought something was going to happen during the night, as did DH. Maybe he's just dropped a bit lower? My bump looks the same but I think it feels a bit heavier down there, but I could be imagining it.


----------



## Choc1985

Morning ladies just a quick update it's my gtt today the sugary drink they give I has made me feel very sick and given my heartburn 

Will he calling into my doctors on the way bk from here
To make my complaint not sure if it's worth it I hate complaining lol

Another half hour and it's my second blood test then food mmmmmmmm lol 

There's a macdonlds and a subway round the corner from the hospital oooo which one shall I have lol 

Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## daniellelk

Fish&Chips said:


> Choc no wonder you are pee-ed off! I would say something. There is a reason they check your bloods so why they didn't think of checking them and taking action sooner I have no idea!
> 
> :hi: daniellelk! How are you feeling? Any cramps or anything yet?
> 
> Thanks for the link Optical, am going to check out the website in a bit. And babythinkpink is right, I was told they didn't sell maternity or nursing bras.
> 
> :hi: Emzy! Hope I'll be joining you in mummyhood soon.
> 
> Aww Krakir. Have you seen the cat before? It obviously likes you a lot!
> 
> Lilia, that's mad! So 'guessing' your measurements is better than measuring you just incase you change size?! Nuts.
> 
> Carley thanks for explaining the little man!! I was a little concerned.. lol.
> 
> Well I was getting cramps and backache yesterday which got increasingly strong in the evening and were fairly frequent. So DH and I had a hot curry, then I bounced on my ball for blimen ages and then we had some lovely DTD. It felt so odd as was so awkward and I was really expecting my waters to break!
> 
> Anyhoo.. as soon as I got in to bed they stopped. I've had the odd one since then but nothing last night. I really thought something was going to happen during the night, as did DH. Maybe he's just dropped a bit lower? My bump looks the same but I think it feels a bit heavier down there, but I could be imagining it.

Cramp's...lot's of cramp's...lot's of back ache....had cramp's for 3 consecutive day's with back ache, woke up this morning to just have constant back ache and nothing else! Had a tiny bit of bleeding yesturday, which has vanished completly.
Anybody else hate their bodies for playing game's :/


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh yes the Sept Stars are all little teasers!!! Sounds like you are well on your way though! I wouldn't be surprised if you do still have an August baby. I did originally want mine to hang on until Sept but now I just want him out!! lol


----------



## daniellelk

I convinced my self i'll go over...my mum and a few others are addiment i'd be early. Not sure what my OH think's, but he's banned me from driving when i'm on my own!!! He's scared i'l go into labour while i'm out. What he doesn't know wont hurt tho :)


----------



## babythinkpink

Good morning All,

Nothing exiting to report here! 

All my labours have started differently because only the last was natural, the others were induced for one reason or another, all late!
My last i just woke up in the night when my waters broke, and then it took 32 hours of not much going on til labour started!

Anyway as promised nothing much to report!

Looks like another quiet day for me, pj's and chilling!

Have a great day everyone, labour vibes to those wanting them! :hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Asher

:hi: Morning everyone! Just popping in to see if we've any more stars yet! It's the 20th August today, so not so long now until September's actually here!

We've got a right little bunch of teasers eh! 


I am already fed up of my mum and MIL ringing me early every morning to check if I am in labour. I think it's cos I'm so close to the elusive 37 weeks! I am trying to be polite but potentially there could be weeks more of this!! If I do get to midnight tonight and get to my 37, I am trying every eviction method going, if only to escape the mothers ringing every day 3 and 4 times a day!!! :haha:

Off to get showered now, popping in to work with the boys this morning, then swimming later. 

Have a good day all! Choc good luck at the hospital. x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Morning all! What, no babies?! What's going on!! I blame Emzy, she's stopped everything!!

:hugs: to all the ladies being teased by bodies and babies at the moment! I'm not really having any cramping, occasionally in the night but it's so faint I feel I must be imagining it! We DTD last night (sorry for tmi) but I was flagging to be honest, we didn't go up to bed till 11.45pm so I was shattered and told DH that we might have to leave it and he looked crushed! SO in the end I agreed that he could go for it but the rules were no foreplay and he had to be quick, to which he agreed very quickly!!! Sorry, I think I may share too much!
Was really hoping that I would have some show during the night/this morning but nope, nothing!

We got an email from DH's ex's solicitor again yesterday afternoon, it's really starting to get on my nerves now! It stated that we still need to confirm that we're taking the kids back etc etc and it also added in that contact will be suspended during his deployment ... unsure if that means that once the kids are back with their mum he won't be allowed to see them again even though it should be 4 weeks before he flies out there... otherwise it means that they are suspending contact during the whole 6 months he's there, which means I don't get to see the kids, they don't get to see their sister, or their grandparents or any family on this side... which seems very wrong to me because it is going to be difficult enough for them in the first place! Her solicitor said in the email yesterday that if we did not respond by the end of the day yesterday (email was sent 3.00pm) he would be filing an application to the court. Sorry to keep going on about this girls but it's really getting to me and I need to vent! Poor Wayne has only 6 weeks before he deploys, he's faced with leaving a tiny baby at home and not being able to correspond with his kids as she has said she'll rip up any letters from him, and now he has this to deal with :( It's not fair :(


----------



## daniellelk

Louise3512uk said:


> Morning all! What, no babies?! What's going on!! I blame Emzy, she's stopped everything!!
> 
> :hugs: to all the ladies being teased by bodies and babies at the moment! I'm not really having any cramping, occasionally in the night but it's so faint I feel I must be imagining it! We DTD last night (sorry for tmi) but I was flagging to be honest, we didn't go up to bed till 11.45pm so I was shattered and told DH that we might have to leave it and he looked crushed! SO in the end I agreed that he could go for it but the rules were no foreplay and he had to be quick, to which he agreed very quickly!!! Sorry, I think I may share too much!
> Was really hoping that I would have some show during the night/this morning but nope, nothing!
> 
> We got an email from DH's ex's solicitor again yesterday afternoon, it's really starting to get on my nerves now! It stated that we still need to confirm that we're taking the kids back etc etc and it also added in that contact will be suspended during his deployment ... unsure if that means that once the kids are back with their mum he won't be allowed to see them again even though it should be 4 weeks before he flies out there... otherwise it means that they are suspending contact during the whole 6 months he's there, which means I don't get to see the kids, they don't get to see their sister, or their grandparents or any family on this side... which seems very wrong to me because it is going to be difficult enough for them in the first place! Her solicitor said in the email yesterday that if we did not respond by the end of the day yesterday (email was sent 3.00pm) he would be filing an application to the court. Sorry to keep going on about this girls but it's really getting to me and I need to vent! Poor Wayne has only 6 weeks before he deploys, he's faced with leaving a tiny baby at home and not being able to correspond with his kids as she has said she'll rip up any letters from him, and now he has this to deal with :( It's not fair :(

That sound's horrible :( ATM my OH as just started seeing his daughter after 2year's but his EX is being awkward and making it difficult for him to introduce rest of his family to his daughter (like her uncle, cousin, grandparent's, great grandparents, and her brother when he come's along) he was going to take his neice today, and take them both to a park near EX's (it's supervised by a friend of ex's) but EX is refusing to give permission to take her other then a wacky warehouse...so his daughter is going to have to play in a wacky warehouse 2hour's a week.


----------



## drea2904

Louise how awful hon, its really all you guys need just now :( big :hug:.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drea2904

OMG OMG OMG OMG

LAST BOX :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

How selfish.............lol


----------



## MrsJ08

Louise3512uk said:


> We got an email from DH's ex's solicitor again yesterday afternoon, it's really starting to get on my nerves now! It stated that we still need to confirm that we're taking the kids back etc etc and it also added in that contact will be suspended during his deployment ... unsure if that means that once the kids are back with their mum he won't be allowed to see them again even though it should be 4 weeks before he flies out there... otherwise it means that they are suspending contact during the whole 6 months he's there, which means I don't get to see the kids, they don't get to see their sister, or their grandparents or any family on this side... which seems very wrong to me because it is going to be difficult enough for them in the first place! Her solicitor said in the email yesterday that if we did not respond by the end of the day yesterday (email was sent 3.00pm) he would be filing an application to the court. Sorry to keep going on about this girls but it's really getting to me and I need to vent! Poor Wayne has only 6 weeks before he deploys, he's faced with leaving a tiny baby at home and not being able to correspond with his kids as she has said she'll rip up any letters from him, and now he has this to deal with :( It's not fair :(

Louise, I would inclined to let them file the application to the court (it will cost her £80 and cost you nothing). As soon as you get a hearing date you can call the court, explain the situation and follow it up with a letter. I honestly don't think that the court will find in her favour under the circumstances and will wonder why she insisted you had the children for the entire holiday's anyway. Just remember her solicitor is only acting on the lies she is telling. If there is one thing that solicitor's hate it's surprises and being lied to. They also don't like losing. It might actually work out better for you because I wouldn't be surprised if the Judge said that contact could continue while your DH is away so that they can see the rest of the family and you. Also, bizarrely if you don't have a solicitor it sometimes works in your favour as we found to our cost. My SD's Mum lost her legal aid so had to represent herself at the final hearing. The frustrating thing was our solicitor couldn't then go for the jugular which is what she deserved because the chances are the court would have felt sorry for her having to represent herself against our "big bad solicitor".


----------



## Louise3512uk

Well she is on legal aid, hence why she can manage to do this almost every time we have the children over a holiday! Wayne has always represented himself and has always stated that his is a father wanting the best for his children... We've replied to the email today stating that she should never have agreed to us picking the children up for the 7 weeks without having arrangements in place because it was in May that we first told her she would have to collect them. On the email we have put that even if the court put an order in for the immediate return (which would be stupid tbh) it still doesn't make it possible as he is still not willing to leave me for so long a matter of days before my due date, and I can't travel for so long due to my SPD! So the only alternative is that we return them when the baby has been born and is out of hospital, which could be any time up to the 19th + September if I go fully over! Unles... lo and behold... she just gets off her fat, lazy arse and gets them herself for the first time in 4 years!!!

Anyway, enough of that now! Sorry ladies I won't bore you with it any more I promise!


----------



## Daisybell

:wave: wow 11 baby's now! congratulations to Spelmanmommy :wohoo:

sorry for lack of personals, i have serious jelly fish brain :wacko:

sounds like we have alot of teasing babys here, :hugs: to everyone!

faced a trip to the hospital yestaday, woke up early thursday morning and felt wet n i leaked through my pantyliners onto my pants twice through out the day (sorry tmi, i know) so went to get checked out just incase waters were leaking.

well was put onto a monitor for 20mins at first but they wanted to monitor me for longer due to lack of movements :cry:
while i was been monitored i started having contractions in my back, 
(i thought it was the way i was lying :haha:)
so i moved but the pain kept coming in waves taking my breath away at times, This went on for over 25mins.

MW told me to try laying on my side and after about 5mins they eased off! 
:dohh: But she said they were deffo contractions i was having.

after over 1hr of monitoring they were happy with babys movments :thumbup: 
MW examined me and my waters were still there :wacko:
had sum swobs done just incase i have an infection.

MW said babys head is right down 
We mentioned how i went over due with DD 
she said "well i definitely don't think you will be with this baby" :happydance:
(i should of asked her why she thought that :dohh:)

today i just feel sore and tired :wacko:

Can i please join the baby teasing club???? xxx


----------



## Blob

Louise she is such a weird woman :hugs: Seems like she is majorly jealous and is trying to ruin anything you two have :nope:


----------



## apaton

hi ladies im back to annoy you all , my virign is back on :wohoo:

Louise ure hubbys ex sounds like a horror :grr:

drea congrats on your last box :wohoo: did u get your c section booked ? ive not been in the land of the living and missed it :(

daisybell hope things start soon for u :)

:dust: to every1 who wants it and some for me 2 :haha:

x


----------



## MrsJ08

Louise, I agree with Blob that it is jealousy. It's the same with my SD's Mum, we were talking the other day about how she didn't start causing access problems until we got married. It then settled down but started up again with gusto when she discovered I was pregnant. Coincidence? I don't think so..... I've actually started feeling sorry for her because she must spend a considerable amount of time and energy thinking about us and our relationship. We on the other hand don't think about her twice unless something has happened. You only get one life, why you would want to spend it feeling bitter and twisted and sorry for yourself I really don't know.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Louise, shouldn't the ex's solicitor be addressing all correspondence to your solicitors and via email (?!!), I'm sure it should be a formal letter (ahh just read that your oh is representing himself). Also, how can her solicitors decide about contact with the kids etc? Isn't that for the judge to decide and they would never agree with something so stupid. What a vile woman to say she'd ripe up his letters etc. What good is that going to do anyone?! It would just upset the kids, your oh and you. How selfish can one person be? Would you consider getting a solicitor especially as you are very heavily pregnant and don't need the stress? 

Yey to going up a box drea!

Aww Daisybell, it does sound like things are about to happen for you!

Well I had lots of cramps last night and they were quite sizeable. We had some curry, I bounced on a ball and then we DTD. I really thought my waters would break! We were on high alert during the night but here I am.. still pregnant! Am getting a few cramps today but nothing like yesterday.

I went to my 38 week mw appointment this morning and she said it could be the start of things but who knows. Little Fishy is still not engaged but she isn't worried as this could just happen when I go in to labour, but he's definitely still head down! Whoo hoo!

I really hope he's not just teasing me like all these other naughty babies! x


----------



## babythinkpink

Louise, she sounds like the ex from hell, I am just relieved my dh never had children with his long term ex, and the child he did have prior is nearly 16 and his ex has always been reasonable about it.
It is all jealousy, but the problem is she has the pull on him she needs with the children, it is so wrong the children being used the way she is, the fathers really do get the bum end of the deal, not sure what to suggest except she will always be like this so try and take it in your stride and not let it get you down, she is trying to spoil things and the worst would be to let her.
At the very end of the day when the boys grow up they will resent her behaviour, children are not daft, and she will regret it because they will see its all come from her.
Your antics with dh make me laugh, 'he quickly agreed' :haha: wouldn't they all!! :rofl:
:hugs:

F&C, putting in some good effort there! Baby not getting the hint yet, nice and comfy in there! :hugs:

Drea, YAY! last box, fabbbbbbby! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Apaton, Hi, glad your virgin is all back and running, my bloomin internet is a nightmare, but then we do have 3 laptops, 3 x boxes running off one little box, not usually at the same time but they all intefere with each other!:hugs:

Daisybell, Its all the start of things, naughty baby teasing Mummy, sounds like it wont be long now!:hugs:

Well wriggle bum is back on form, now, i was a bit worried how quiet bump was, i was not getting the BIG movements, but there back now, right from bladder to rib, owchy! 

Counting down to September now, legs crossed til then, nothing to encourage labour!:haha: 
11 days baby then its ok!
I was just saying to my mum i don't know why i am worried seeing as all my babies have been late, my last really surprised me being on time, i was shocked! 

Back later all, :hugs: xx


----------



## babythinkpink

F&C, just noticed your ticker 13 days to go, oh my, that does seem very soon!! Who is the first star due to reach the 40 weeks first?
Thought you may know that one without me looking through all the tickers!:hugs:


----------



## genies girl

Elmaxie,Fish and chips, Danielle and daisybell it all sounds so close for you guys! I hope things get going properly soon x

Choc- have mcdonalds , i did :)

Louise- im so sorry you are being caused extra stress at what should be a exciting time, its what she wants of course she is obviously jelouse!

Drea- last box Yay !!

im having a quiet day today all i can do really with the every other day hospital trips.
I have had no signs of labour at all just the usual aches and pains, i know im not as far along as some of you but i was told from the beginning about twins coming early and expect them in august they may not hang on until sept but i think they are pretty comfy in there :)


----------



## becs0375

Hello all xx

Louise what a complete jealous bitch, she needs a good kick in the lady garden!! Its just stress you don't need xxx

Apaton, welcome back to the land of the living!!!

Well just been and done the tesco shop, I hate it and I always forget something despite writing a list!! I am making a chocolate fudge cake for my nieces christening on Sunday! I slept quite well but I am sure babys head is further into my crotch! The pain is so sharp and she is moving around, which is not good when trying to shop! I just feel like chilling out with some choccie biscuits and film this afternoon, I feel a bit wiped out and not 100%. Still feeling emotional and anything is making my cry!! What a prat I am!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Becs I know how you feel, I am crying at everything at the moment! I cried half an hour ago because DH told the boys he was going to put the tent up in the garden for them this afternoon and I had planned on going for a walk as I'm not in too much pain! He was most concerned, although I hadn't told him my ideas so it's not his fault! Also cried because I made ginger snaps and they completely stuck to the greaseproof paper, and seeing DH and the kids attempting to peel them off it and then just giving up and eating the paper made me feel a total failure!!! Bloody hormones!!

Thanks for words of support/encouragement regarding the ex, I know it's jealousy and all stems around the fact that she doesn't want the kids to meet the baby, however they are desperate to and they will know the truth,, especially if they don't get to meet her till Wayne gets back!

I'm so bored today, I really don't know what to do with myself! DH is clearing out the shed and doing skip runs and doing all sorts in the garden with the kids, I feel like a total spare part just watching! Grrr!

Fishy, hang in there he will be here soon! He's obviously showing you that he does know what to do, but is still waiting a little longer before doing it! I'm with you on the dates too, I originally really really wanted her to be a September baby not August but now... now I just want her here TODAY!!

BabyTP I think Blob and Apaton are going to reach 40 weeks firstest? I'm pretty sure Blob is first in line!

Was going to write more but not now because laptop just went back to last page and I thought I'd lost all this so going to post before I lose it and cry again!!


----------



## daniellelk

becs0375 said:


> Hello all xx
> 
> Louise what a complete jealous bitch, she needs a good kick in the lady garden!! Its just stress you don't need xxx
> 
> Apaton, welcome back to the land of the living!!!
> 
> Well just been and done the tesco shop, I hate it and I always forget something despite writing a list!! I am making a chocolate fudge cake for my nieces christening on Sunday! I slept quite well but I am sure babys head is further into my crotch! The pain is so sharp and she is moving around, which is not good when trying to shop! I just feel like chilling out with some choccie biscuits and film this afternoon, I feel a bit wiped out and not 100%. Still feeling emotional and anything is making my cry!! What a prat I am!!

oooh fancy sending some cake this way :)


----------



## Carley22

hmmmmmmmmm cake


----------



## becs0375

I feel really hot and just bleurgh!!! Been for a walk with Murphy and now watching a film, put some spuds in the oven for tea and now I can't be bothered to do anything else!! Hormones just suck!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Babythinkpink, well there are a few 'imposters' (he he) that are actually due in August then there are some of us due on the first like Angelztears, then there are those due on the 2nd like me! I think Blob and Teeny Weeny are due in August? It's really not long until my EDD but I got it in to my head ages ago that Little Fishy would be early so am constantly on alert now. 

Becs... ummm... chocolate fudge cake... yum! Try and take it easy hun. I've given up trying to do anything now. I just can't manage physically.


----------



## elmaxie

Hi 

Louise what a horrible woman she is! Hope karma really hits her hard. And as said kids aren't stupid and she will end up a lonely person who's kids don't trust her!!
Bless your hormones. But how sweet they ate the paper lol either they are great biscuits or they love you alot, or both!!

I would have gone macdonalds but since that was hours ago choc will have chosen lol

cannot for the life of me remember anything else and I am on my pod so can't scroll down etc...so sorry if I have missed anyone!

Well I officially hate my body!
Day 4 of on off contractions, really painful constant period pain which every time I go to loo I think I will "find" something in my knickers but no, on off backache and for the last few weeks I have had bad bad wind (bad dead cattle type smell too...so sorry for tmi!!) and today I visited my mum and had to run to loo where the world fell out my bottom!!
Considering I am on a high dose of iron tablets 3 times a day, being sick every morning unable to eat/drink some times surely I should have the oppsite??
So now am in my bed feeling mega tired and sicky and just not right.
My mum predicted I would have baby tomorrow and I have told her after the last 4 days if she is wrong I might sue and divorce her lol

right am going to try and nap...just so glad OH is on his days off!!

Hugs and labour dust to everyone!xx


----------



## Jellycat

Asher I can't believe your 37 weeks tomorrow, I think it's great as you have been early both times before... I agree get on the eviction process

Louise :hugs: I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. Please dont apologise either, I think your being very strong for your husband and it cant be easy for either of you having such a bitter woman in your lives

Daisybell - I think your day yesterday deserves you to join the baby teasing club. Hope beby decides what its upto soon

Apaton glad you have finally got your broadband sorted !i assume you've moved into your new home now? or are you still at your mums until the boys finish there DIY?

Babythonkpink - Ive been thinking the same about my baby movements the past 2 days, they are still moving but quiter movements than normal. Im hoping my comes back like yours have. I think it might the less space in there

Drea congrats on being on the last box !!

1st day off and so far today I have:
Done Washing up, sorted Clothes washing, Changed the bed, went into tpwn and bought a body shop massager for labour as DH complains his hands hurt after 2 mins lol, M&S fancy food for weekend. The best thing went to Lush and bought loads of smellys for bath and shower to then be given £10 worth of full size samples, I'm so happy 
Off to clean the kitchen now !!

Need to ask.... what are people doing regarding visitors once baby is born? The reason im asking is SIL and family has invited themselves over on 16th Oct and asked our in laws to come over too. The thing is I dont want them to travel 4 hours to see us and book hotel etc if the baby is 14 days late as this would be our first weekend together and dont want the added pressure of 6 people visting at the same time in very small terrace house when im trying to get into routine and try and BFand settle into being a first time mum.... am I worrying about this too much ??? Is it because I dont actually get on with my SIL compared to the rest of DH's family???? I just dont want to be put on added stress??

Just had a call from DH who basically says i'm being irrational and how dare I stop his family from visiting.... im not I just would of preferred the following weekend incase baby is late... now crying and fed up


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies,
Hope your all well & coping in this humidity!

Thanks for all the hugs yesterday, it was a difficult day with tears on & off. I bought my brother a minature rose bush which is under his phot in the kitchen now & i'm going to buy him a rose tree from Tufty once the little one is here :thumbup:.

I re-packed Tufty's bag today but it still isn't big enough (although i am trying to squeeze everything into the changing bag :haha:) might have to get the small case down & combine our bags - at least it has wheels too which will help when we go in & come back out! 

Carley - i've felt increasingly sweaty for a while now - an hour in a top & i have wet patches :blush:

Choc :hugs: must be our area! :growlmad: It explains you not being at aqua natal - i thought you'd just fallen asleep again :haha: Hope all goes well today hun :hugs:



> Does anyone know if it safe for someone to have a CT scan and then be in contact with pregnant ladies...im sure it will be fine but someone at work is expecting twins and is 15 weeks and she has asked if someone who is going for a ct scan on Monday will be ok to come back to work because of the radiation?!?!?! I never even gave it a thought!

 Yes CT scans are safe as long as they don't inject a radiation dye hun, i had a CT myself at the beginning of my 3rd trimester :thumbup:



> Cramp's...lot's of cramp's...lot's of back ache....had cramp's for 3 consecutive day's with back ache, woke up this morning to just have constant back ache and nothing else! Had a tiny bit of bleeding yesturday, which has vanished completly.
> Anybody else hate their bodies for playing game's :/

 When you say bleeding what do you mean? Bloody loss (i.e plug) or actual fresh bleeding?

Louise :hugs: she sounds like such a cow hun! Hang in there & i hope Karma comes & bites her in the ass very quickly for you :thumbup:

mmmmmm i want cake too! with icing on it please :winkwink:

Aww elmaxie - your not having the best of times are you hun, lets hope it's all signs of something happening eh! Iron tablets can push you either way hun - i'm more regular now than i've ever been :wacko: & i must admit i'm with you on the wind front too :blush: DH not at all impressed :haha:

Last but not least I WANT :sex: aarrggghhhhhhh! Damn thrush!!! Bloody hormones:growlmad: Stoopid body!!! gggrrrrrrr


----------



## becs0375

Emma, poor you. I know what you mean about wind tho and going to the loo!!

Fishy, I am relaxing. Ian has cooked tea so I have been sat on my fat bum!!

Just ccried my eyes out at Marley and Me for the umptenth time!! That film does it to me everytime, doesn't help that I am feeling sooooooo hormonal and fed up! I would quite like my body back now!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

afternoon girls. 
been a very productive day today! well, for dh that is - he's been hanging curtain rails, drilling things into walls etc etc. As for me it took me over an hour to strip the bed and remake it, as I had to do one corner, then rest lol! Think I overdid it yesterday and so struggling today. Still, I slept really well so that's got to be good!

lots of labour dust to all those on high alert! :dust:


----------



## limpetsmum

Jellycat - i've told my parents they can visit the day we come home (DH parents are in Ireland so they won't be around) then NO visitors until a week later. Hoping this will give us time to adjust to being a family & get into some sort of routine & enjoy each other before DH goes back to work. Then my parents are coming back after that week & Mom is hanging around until i'm happy & confident being on my own whilst DH is at work. Told everyone else they can visit all they like once DH is back at work & i'm sure i'll appreciate their company more by then.
Hope this helps sweetie

Right - i'm off to make an apple crumble mmmmmmm


----------



## becs0375

I am so hot hot hot!!! I feel so clamy and sweaty and its not nice!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Jellycat I wouldn't want anyone staying over until weeks after labour. My in-laws have said they will stay in a hotel. Also they have agreed not to make any arrangements until after the LO has arrived as we have no idea when that will be. x


----------



## Jellycat

Limpets - Thanks Ive calmed down now , we had agreed the same thing a couple of days ago ie yes to parents but others would need to wait a week or two. Just annoys me SIL invites herself and others and DH says its fine.... Im sure my husband is selectively deaf at times....... I love apple crumble

F&C Thanks, its good to know im not over reacting and being hormonal... I think its being practical


----------



## becs0375

I haven't even thought about visitors tbh!! As we live on camp and we have to phone the guradroom to let visitors on I think we will visit people, just easier then we can stay as little or as long as we want lol!!!


----------



## ladykara

hey ladies, no new babies since yesterday : ( 

hope some you girls start feeling the signs of labour soon !!

Jellycat, i was thinking if you today while i was hard at work ; ), wondering how your first day off was going.

Girls i want a baby announcement this weekend from one of you !!!!


----------



## apaton

jelly cat , im in my new house :), plumber and tiler are just finishing tonight ( i hope) and ive done 1 bedroom the rest of the bed rooms can get done while were here :) now i need to add the baby stuff :happydance: xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Jellycat I don't think you're being unreasonable at all, I think too many people at once will be far too overwhelming! DH's parents are coming to us on the 22nd September just for one night, hopefully we'll be established and in a routine by then but there is a chance if I go very overdue that we'll only just be home! Mind you, they are only coming then because they will have just finished their 190 mile coast to coast walk for help the heroes and as they live in Minehead it would be silly for them not to pop in! 

Becs, you have inspired me! I will make a chocolate fudge cake tomorrow! Remind me where you're moving to after the baby is born?

I can't remember anything else?! Oh, Emma, bless you I really really hope it happens for you overnight and tomorrow hun! I think you deserve to be next!

Right ladies, at about 3pm I started having period pain type cramps lasting a few seconds - a minute each... I had about 4/5 of these in an hour and thought little of it, then told DH as the next time it came on it kind of stayed around and didn't go away? Has anyone else had this? DH insisted I went upstairs and, ahem, do what I couldn't be bothered to do last night but this time alone, so I did, also had a BM and this whole time it was a constant crampy pain... then it's faded off to pretty much nothing.. is this like what the rest of you have been having? I was really hoping I could come on here and gloat about pushing in but it seems not now?!


----------



## becs0375

Louise we are moving to Honington, still waiting on address!! We move in about 7 weeks!! Thats similar to what I have been having!!

I really don't feel too good, feel abit sicky, hot, sweaty and tummy ache. Had about 5 poo's today and I can feel my back and front starting to feel like period pains!! When will it all end!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

> ....... I love apple crumble

 It turned into an apple, plum & raisin crumble to get rid of some of the blimmin plums in the fridge, it's huuuuge too! Think we'll be eating it all weekend lol.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Hey guys, extremely selfish post here, but I need to tell you all about it.

I'M BEING INDUCED ON MONDAY! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I went to the OB today and I told him about the blood in the urine and all the kidney stone pain. He said he'd check my cervix and we'll talk after. So he checks, which hurt A LOT, and he leaves. 

When he comes back in the room, he said he's already rang the hospital and I'll be admitted 4 o'clock on Monday. I'm not dilated at all :( so he plans to use the pessary, have me sleep it off and check again the next morning.

I can't believe it's almost over. I'm going to cry. Tears of joy!


----------



## limpetsmum

> Hey guys, extremely selfish post here, but I need to tell you all about it.
> 
> I'M BEING INDUCED ON MONDAY!

WOOHOO :happydance::happydance::happydance: congratulations on the news hun! Hopefully you caan get your little one here then get your health sorted out so you may enjoy being a new mummy :happydance:.


----------



## babythinkpink

Yummy, Apple crumble, lovely, sure its even nicer with the extra fruit!

I am not too hormonal today, its nights i struggle as dd takes ages to settle, she shouts out and i can see me trying to keep baby asleep and keep being disturbed by dd, I am trying to cure this b4 baby arrives but it just seems to be getting worse.

Got a wrist rein today for dd, while i was waiting to pay for it dd ran off, dh was looking at something so i had to leave the buggy and run off after her, with my ds also giving chase, when i got back with dd, dh had just got back to the buggy, i said i rest my case for her needing a wrist rein, and he got all stroppy with me, moaning about my hormones! Bloody men, i am not spending all my time racing round after her, and the rein worked, dh moaned about it because the parent end is not adjustable but i got on with it fine, and it stopped her running off, so just fine in my book, was amazed she didn't try and get it off but so far so good!

When we got home i had a coughing fit and needed a wee, not good! I said i need to go and get changed now, not much but worth a change, at which dh said tmi, blimey hope i am not doing worse in labour, he will pass out! If he thinks thats too much information, good job he doesn't read our posts here:haha:

I think with visitors i have lots of advantages, firstly its my 5th and lots of people loose interest after about 3!!
Second my dh's family don't drive or live within walking distance so they have to be picked up, and that just really applies to his Mum and Dad, so we will prob just show baby to fil (he is old and doesn't leave the house) and mil we will have to bring over here, but if i say not today dh is pretty good and will change it.
My parents will prob pop in but really could not be less interested if they tried! My sister lives on the Isle of Wight, and us in Somerset, she doesn't drive either, and has met my 7 yr old about twice and 2 yr old once!
My friends are pretty good, and will mainly give me a week to get some sort of routine, and also we moved away from the bulk of friends and are now a 20 min drive, so they would text or call first to check we are in!
So all in all i am ok, my first baby was another story and the inlaws were in the hospital while i was in labour, i am sure if i had offered they would have been there for the birth :coffee:

Well i have had a good old natter, hope everyone ok, had my tea, pizza followed by a jam cream scone, yum, have some lovely creamy yogs for later, and ice cream for even later, i have midnight snacks at the moment! 
I have not gained any weight for about 4 weeks now, as baby is growing fine i assume some of that excess arse weight i put on earlier is helping sustain baby!:haha:

Big hugs, where do we go from here btw? Is there a babies born Sept 10 thread, or do we just go to a parenting bit of the site?
We will always have our facebook group to follow each other i suppose! 
It is nice, when i had my dd i met 2 women in hospital, we kept in touch and one is who is having the children for me when i go in to have baby, we all had girls and we meet up and the girls play, i am the first to have another baby but another is preggy now so not for long! 

My baby is doing practice breathing, my tummy is going up and down like breathing, it is lovely, they must take amniotic fluid in and out?

Get me off here!!!:haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## limpetsmum

> My baby is doing practice breathing, my tummy is going up and down like breathing, it is lovely, they must take amniotic fluid in and out?

Tufty was doing that in the bath on sunday - it was adorable!
We are like you with our friends - most live about 1 1/2 hours away so it will be arranged visits, i suspect most visitors will be the girls from work.

The crumble smells gorgeous mmmmmmm (oh & i get midnight munchies too - last night it was ice cream with strawberry syrup at 12.45 lol)


----------



## Blob

Thinkpink i only have 9 days to go :shock: pretttyyy sure i will be meeting my DD but yes i'm due August :lol: but by my own dates i'm Sep?


----------



## Blob

Forgot...

Jellycat first time around i said no visitors at all until i text and said i wanted them there. Everyone was really good about it and i text Robins parents and mine the next day (its SOOOO boring in hospital) This time i'm having everyone around :rofl: 

Louise :hugs: My baby was doing this for weeks :cry: But now ive decided i'm here for the long haul...

Someone needs to get things moving!!

Rocky :wohoo: :wohoo: Thats fab!!! Well means that will be one more Star that will def be here :)


ALLSSSOOOOOOO.... had MWs today :hissy: my baby is again 'free' (was 3/5 only yday) she said 'make and apointment for two weeks and i'll see you then.'


----------



## becs0375

Rocky, thats fantastic news!!!!! So pleased for you chick xx

I was watching my LO breathing the other night, it was so cute!!

Just had a nice shower and now relaxing!! I think all the rushing around etc has all caught up with me, think I need to start slowing down a bit!! I also think the heat has got to me today, feels really stormy outside, really hope it rains!!


----------



## SisterRose

Just wanted to share a few bump pics I got back today, they were taken a month back at 32 weeks. Love them :cloud9:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/4-2.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/16.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/1-2.jpg


----------



## limpetsmum

Aww gorgeous piccies Bek - your sooo photogenic!!! :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

They are lovely Bekks!!


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks Limpets and Becs - Only just noticed I've got my eyes closed on all of them! :dohh:


----------



## Drazic<3

Gorgeous pics Bekklez! 

I went for my CTG today and apparently I am having contractions off the scale about every 2-3 mins. Problem is, I can't feel the bloody things so the likelyhood is they are not doing anything other than annoying me and Simba. I cant bend for all the fake labour! GRUMPY! :rofl:


----------



## becs0375

Drazic I really hope Simba comes this weekend for you xx


----------



## Blob

Gorgeous photos :cloud9:

Awww Drazic :hugs: Hope things start soon!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Bekklez said:


> Thanks Limpets and Becs - Only just noticed I've got my eyes closed on all of them! :dohh:

I thought you were meant to look like that - looks like your concentrating on your bubba :cloud9:


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls, fingers crossed the BHs will transform into real contractions, I am fed up of this rock hard bump! Poor kid!

hope everyone else is all good :)


----------



## babythinkpink

Bekks, lovely pics xx

Limpets, not just me that gets late night munchies then! xx

Blob, omg 9 days!:happydance:

Rocky, another star on the way then! :hugs:


:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Drazic<3 said:


> Thanks girls, fingers crossed the BHs will transform into real contractions, I am fed up of this rock hard bump! Poor kid!
> 
> hope everyone else is all good :)

:hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## rockyraccoon

Really nice photos!

:( false labour is horrible.


----------



## limpetsmum

Aww Drazic - got my fingers crossed for you hun! I bet the babies start arriving over the weekend as i don't tend to come online :dohh:

Not sure if my bump is starting to drop a little as i constantly feel pressure on my bladder with dull lower back ache now. Not expecting Tufty to come any time before my due date though - since i've accepted that i feel much better about things. Still need to wash all the moses basket sheets but it's predicted rain all weekend, will struggle to dry DH's work clothes let alone any baby items - how the hell will i manage one Tufty is here??? I can't bear to have the heating on yet - it's far too humid! :dohh:


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's great news Rocky! How are you feeling about it?

Drazic, hope the real thing kicks in soon for you. :hugs:

Bekklez those photos are lovely. x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Argh!!!!!! I'm so sorry, ignore this post, it's going to be more of the same regarding this horrible ex situation! You might want to read on past while I vent!!

Another email from her solicitor this afternoon. Very threatening. Says that DH is being irresponsible and putting the children's schooling in jeopardy (?!) and that his client has been more than flexible! Solicitor reckons that the arrangements were that we were taking the kids back on the 28th August - which has NEVER been mentioned, it has always been the 5th Sept! We had a text from bitch face on Tuesday saying could we possibly make it the 3rd rather than 5th so that proves it was never the 28th!!! He reckons we are lying through our teeth and that the 28th August was organised so that there would be no problems returning them!! Well... even if that were the date, he still would not be returning them then, she should be collecting them!

He went on to say that she could not collect them even if she wanted to, because DH has spoken to the child benefit and CSA and told them the amount of time he has had the children and therefore her income has lowered, so she can't afford it! WTF>..... so he would be supporting her in LYING about when the children are here?!

The outcome is that the children have to be back by the 23rd August now... Monday... and if not he is applying to the court for their immediate return.. and in his nasty little letter he says that this will result in him having to go to Kent for a hearing AS WELL AS returning them, so surely he should respond maturely by just returning them!!!! What an arsehole! They are NOT going back on Monday! This is doing my head in and it's becoming so impossible to ignore, what are we supposed to do? First thing's first, we're reporting him to the law society as he is so incredibly rude in all his correspondence.. this is the last thing Wayne needs at the moment.

If a judge does so happen to rule they must be returned, then they will be put in a taxi with HALF the fare paid. He is NOT returning them, it's turning almost
into a matter of principle. 

If the outcome is in her favour, I will be contacting the SUn and the Mirror, and selling them the story! They will be very intersted to hear that a serving soldier who is about to deploy on a horrible tour as Counter IED Taskforce (bomb finder) in charge of a number of men, has been stopped seeing his children before he goes, cannot communicate with them at all once he's there, all because he would not drive a 5/6 hour trip on the day his daughter was due to be born..... ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyone know a decent hitman? That is the ONLY solution to this problem I think!!!

Sorry for rant, it's just really doing my head in :( DH is beside himself he just doesn't know what to do!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Bekk those photos are lovely!

Limpets, save me some of that pie!!!


----------



## MommyKC

Hey ladies!!!

You may not know me but Im bump buddies (in real life) with Mamabird / Brigite and Im here to update you all!

Well Brig woke up early this morning around 5am to go pee, and she ended up feeling a little gush of fluid when she got up. She wasnt sure what it was, so she basically just changed her undies and went back to bed. 

She decided to go into the hospital this morning to get checked by her midwife she had two swab tests done and they both showed that her amniotic fluid is in fact trickling!!! Shes a little worried, as she doesnt know when she started leaking but I have re-assured her that Im sure it hasnt been too long! ;) Shes just a worrywart! :hugs: to you Brig! :D

Anyway, she isnt having contractions yet and her midwife has sent her home to rest to see if things start happening on their own. She is to take her temperature every 4 hours (just to be sure theres no infection) and basically wait it out. The midwife told her that MOST women with first babies will start labour on their own once their water breaks, but if her contractions dont start on their own by tomorrow morning then she is to go into the hospital around 9am for an induction!

So no matter what, little miss Peyton will be here this weekend sometime!!! :yipee: and just under 2 weeks early too, lucky bum!!! :haha: Im so excited for her!!!! And I will update as she updates me!!!

:happydance:


----------



## rockyraccoon

I'm sorry about that psycho hose beast Louise! What a pain in the ass. I'd definetly report that lawyer! I can't offer any advice other than stick to your guns. 

F&C- I'm so emotional right now. It's been the longest journey and to know that I have a definite date now, it makes me teary. This is my last weekend before I become a mom. It's so surreal. I'm beside myself. I finally get to meet the little bugger that's made me so miserable and I couldn't be more happy.

WOOHOO Mamabird!


----------



## becs0375

Good luck MamaB, hope Peyton makes an appearance this weekend xxx

Louise, I can't believe a solicitor could act so irresponsibly, you are right for reporting him. What a complete arse. I really feel for you all, why use kids as a weapon?? She really doesn't deserve to be a parent. People like her make me so angry, ggrr!


----------



## elmaxie

OOOOOHHH MYYY GODD!!!

Woo Hooo Rocky on you getting induced Monday!:happydance:

Woo Hoo MamaBird on your waters trickling...hoping contractions start and you wont have to be induced tomorrow....:happydance:

So thats 2 more stars DEFINATELY on their way:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Gotta admit I am a teensy bit jealous :blush:

But I have woken from a nap and guess what its all stopped bar the period pains.:dohh:I have decided to just give in now and accept my little girl is gonna be a mighty pain in the bum :haha: and just do as she pleases...

Bekks your pics are gorgeous! As for your eyes shut I think its really gorgeous as it looks like your thinking of baby inside:thumbup:

Cant remember anymore:blush:

Better head off and get tea as its almost ready...nothing exciting at all just chicken, veg and potatos. Not even got a nice pudding like a yummy crumble cooking! I looove crumble but gotta have it with cold custard.

Emma.xx


----------



## Jellycat

Rocky & Mamabird hope you both well pver the next couple of days and look forward to hearing both your stories and seeing pictures of the new arrivals. 

Louise - Hope the woman sorts out her issues soon xxx

Bekks - I agree they are lovely photos

Apaton - Sounds like things are definatly getting sorted at your house which is brillant

Becs and Drazic wishing you lots of contractions as both of you sound as if its not long now !!

Babythinkpink - I feel better knowing my inlaws arent coming to the hospital also persuading my mum not to so on the positive my situation could be worse lol. Spoke to DH and now appreciates where I am coming from ummmmm wonder how long that will last

I was thinking the same thing about where do we go after this.... is there a sept baby group , which forum would most people use? 

Ive just eaten a punnet of cherries which has cheeed me up yummy


----------



## Fish&Chips

Go Brigitte.. whoo hoo!!! So excited for you hun and also am a little jealous. All my bump buddies are having babies! xx

Louise, I think he's only being like this as he's dealing with your oh directly and not a solicitor. I definitely think you should report him and I think selling the story to a tabloid is a good idea. I would get some legal advice again and this all seems insane. You could go back with harassment, which is what my bosses wife did after receiving correspondence demanding answers on a particular issue. If he's any decent solicitor he would know to back off.. harassment, pregnancy, deployment etc etc. He sounds like a right idiot.. is he definitely qualified and not just a friend of hers?

Rocky, I'm not surprised you're feeling emotional. It's completely mental when you think about what is about to happen. :hugs: Enjoy your weekend and take things as easy as possible whilst you can. xx


----------



## Blob

Ooooh :wohoo: Brigitte thats fab news!!!!! :yipee:

Louise OMG what a cow :grr: :grr:


----------



## apaton

good luck mama bird and rocky for monday :thumbup:

i feel the same every1 around me is having babies, im just building my crib (well im watching):wohoo:

bekks gorgeous pics:thumbup:

more :dust: for ladies who are term :wohoo: xxx


----------



## daniellelk

Fish&Chips said:


> Babythinkpink, well there are a few 'imposters' (he he) that are actually due in August then there are some of us due on the first like Angelztears, then there are those due on the 2nd like me! I think Blob and Teeny Weeny are due in August? It's really not long until my EDD but I got it in to my head ages ago that Little Fishy would be early so am constantly on alert now.
> 
> Becs... ummm... chocolate fudge cake... yum! Try and take it easy hun. I've given up trying to do anything now. I just can't manage physically.

Im due in August too :) but 31st so at the very end lol 




Jellycat said:


> Asher I can't believe your 37 weeks tomorrow, I think it's great as you have been early both times before... I agree get on the eviction process
> 
> Louise :hugs: I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. Please dont apologise either, I think your being very strong for your husband and it cant be easy for either of you having such a bitter woman in your lives
> 
> Daisybell - I think your day yesterday deserves you to join the baby teasing club. Hope beby decides what its upto soon
> 
> Apaton glad you have finally got your broadband sorted !i assume you've moved into your new home now? or are you still at your mums until the boys finish there DIY?
> 
> Babythonkpink - Ive been thinking the same about my baby movements the past 2 days, they are still moving but quiter movements than normal. Im hoping my comes back like yours have. I think it might the less space in there
> 
> Drea congrats on being on the last box !!
> 
> 1st day off and so far today I have:
> Done Washing up, sorted Clothes washing, Changed the bed, went into tpwn and bought a body shop massager for labour as DH complains his hands hurt after 2 mins lol, M&S fancy food for weekend. The best thing went to Lush and bought loads of smellys for bath and shower to then be given £10 worth of full size samples, I'm so happy
> Off to clean the kitchen now !!
> 
> Need to ask.... what are people doing regarding visitors once baby is born? The reason im asking is SIL and family has invited themselves over on 16th Oct and asked our in laws to come over too. The thing is I dont want them to travel 4 hours to see us and book hotel etc if the baby is 14 days late as this would be our first weekend together and dont want the added pressure of 6 people visting at the same time in very small terrace house when im trying to get into routine and try and BFand settle into being a first time mum.... am I worrying about this too much ??? Is it because I dont actually get on with my SIL compared to the rest of DH's family???? I just dont want to be put on added stress??
> 
> Just had a call from DH who basically says i'm being irrational and how dare I stop his family from visiting.... im not I just would of preferred the following weekend incase baby is late... now crying and fed up

I band visitor's for the first week, but I know my mum will just let her self in with who ever she want's :(




limpetsmum said:


> Hi ladies,
> Hope your all well & coping in this humidity!
> 
> Thanks for all the hugs yesterday, it was a difficult day with tears on & off. I bought my brother a minature rose bush which is under his phot in the kitchen now & i'm going to buy him a rose tree from Tufty once the little one is here :thumbup:.
> 
> I re-packed Tufty's bag today but it still isn't big enough (although i am trying to squeeze everything into the changing bag :haha:) might have to get the small case down & combine our bags - at least it has wheels too which will help when we go in & come back out!
> 
> Carley - i've felt increasingly sweaty for a while now - an hour in a top & i have wet patches :blush:
> 
> Choc :hugs: must be our area! :growlmad: It explains you not being at aqua natal - i thought you'd just fallen asleep again :haha: Hope all goes well today hun :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if it safe for someone to have a CT scan and then be in contact with pregnant ladies...im sure it will be fine but someone at work is expecting twins and is 15 weeks and she has asked if someone who is going for a ct scan on Monday will be ok to come back to work because of the radiation?!?!?! I never even gave it a thought!
> 
> Yes CT scans are safe as long as they don't inject a radiation dye hun, i had a CT myself at the beginning of my 3rd trimester :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Cramp's...lot's of cramp's...lot's of back ache....had cramp's for 3 consecutive day's with back ache, woke up this morning to just have constant back ache and nothing else! Had a tiny bit of bleeding yesturday, which has vanished completly.
> Anybody else hate their bodies for playing game's :/Click to expand...
> 
> When you say bleeding what do you mean? Bloody loss (i.e plug) or actual fresh bleeding?
> 
> Louise :hugs: she sounds like such a cow hun! Hang in there & i hope Karma comes & bites her in the ass very quickly for you :thumbup:
> 
> mmmmmm i want cake too! with icing on it please :winkwink:
> 
> Aww elmaxie - your not having the best of times are you hun, lets hope it's all signs of something happening eh! Iron tablets can push you either way hun - i'm more regular now than i've ever been :wacko: & i must admit i'm with you on the wind front too :blush: DH not at all impressed :haha:
> 
> Last but not least I WANT :sex: aarrggghhhhhhh! Damn thrush!!! Bloody hormones:growlmad: Stoopid body!!! gggrrrrrrrClick to expand...

Just a few little spot's of fresh blood, but had no more since yest :)


AFM - more back ache and cramping today :/ been at my MIL's since 1ish...she's decided i'm in slow labour but I refuse to believe that..
Wanted to go out with my mum and some other's tonight, but OH as used all my diesel and not got any money to put some more in...he's told me to go still, but i'v told him no because what if I go, use the last bit of disel then go into labour tonight and we haven't got the diesal in to get to the hospital. 

I fancy choc cake but got non :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

I reckon you're in slow labour too! he he x


----------



## genies girl

yay for mamabird good luck love!

Yay for You to Rocky you must be thrilled ? x


----------



## daniellelk

Fish&Chips said:


> I reckon you're in slow labour too! he he x

Be nice if I am...but doubt it :/


----------



## MrsJ08

Rocky - great news about your induction

Mamabird - :wohoo: good luck

I predict 4 baby's this weekend

Louise - what can I say? The solicitor sounds like a complete cowboy - have you had any telephone contact from him? Often solicitor's who are paid via legal aid are quite adversarial in their approach. Their aim is to make as much money out of the situation as possible and can charge per letter written. The tone of his email and approach is extremely un-professional and I think the court would be very interested in seeing copy's of the correspondence. Even if he goes ahead and get's a hearing scheduled you can contact the court explain that you can't make that day due to your impending childbirth and the distance involved. (My DH refused to attend on one of the dates he was scheduled to) When are the boy's due to go back to school? This could be a potential issue which would go against you, but the only one I could anticipate. Worse case scenario is this - she get's the order made against you and your DH doesn't return the children on the date specified. There isn't a lot that can be done because he has parental responsibility. Worse ways the police turn up and take the kids back to their Mum for you. Ok so your DH could be held in contempt of court (very unlikely) but he would only get a telling off, more than likely nothing would happen. If we were in your situation we would call her and her unprofessional solicitors bluff and ride it out. Hope this helps :hugs:


----------



## Blob

daniellelk sounds good to me :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Sorry haven't had the chance to catch up properly. Just wanted to let you know that I am now home, waiting it out for the next 18ish hours. Either way by tomorrow 9am I will be at the hospital, either because labour started naturally or to be induced.

I was quite shocked when my MW said that I was trickling...I pretty much just went in for peace of mind. And now I am being induced in less than 24 hours. Have to admit that I am now scared. It seems like it all happened so fast! lol

I will try to keep you all posted as best as I can.

xo


----------



## Asher

So much chatting today! 

Louise, I can't believe that yet again you're going through this! Your OH's ex is a complete and utter nutter!! You have all my hugs!

Bekklez fab piccies, you are really very photogenic, lovely lovely pics.

Argh Mamabird and RockyRacoon! Two more babes to be born very soon!!

I am twingeing and niggling away tonight. Going to bed soon as all the cramping is doing my head in!


----------



## becs0375

Seems weekends are good for the stars!!!! Its all very exciting!!!!

Asher, full term tomorrow!!!!!!

MamaB good look for the next 24 hours!!!

I just know that I will be late, she is just teasing!!


----------



## genies girl

sorry to bother you with a question but anyone suffering with bad stretch marks? i have some very low down that are puffy feeling, i cant see them but dh says there ok but he wouldnt know :)


----------



## Jellycat

Ive had quite a few stretch marks appear the the past 3 weeks even though ive been applying loads of oil. Mine are all red at the moment though and not puffy.

I had some before pregnancy


----------



## MamaBird

Thanks Ladies,

Just wanted to let you all know that I started a thread in 3rd Tri titled "My water broke" so MommyKC or whoever will update that thread instead of updating 3-4 different threads. :hugs:

xo


----------



## Blob

Asher just hold on a few more hours and then they have to come out to you :hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

Louise :hugs: it must be a real strain on things with all of you at the moment. Don't you dare apologise for ranting - it's what were all on a forum for isn't it? (bit of mutual support). Tell your DH to get me a snipers rifle & i'll do it :thumbup: always fancied myself as a sniper for some reason :wacko:.
Are you saving your texts? Can you upload them to your pc to use as evidence? I know some phones come with the computor software to save such data :shrug:.


> If he's any decent solicitor he would know to back off.. harassment, pregnancy, deployment etc etc. He sounds like a right idiot.. is he definitely qualified and not just a friend of hers?

 He will be claiming for each little ounce of correspondance sent hence the harrasment - definately report him to whoever is the governing body for solicitors :thumbup: (haha just seen your response to this too MrsJ08 :winkwink:)

MommyKC - thank you sooo much for updating us, give brigette :hugs: won't you :happydance:



> Just a few little spot's of fresh blood, but had no more since yest

 The only reason i asked is because i thought it wasn't the norm to have just plain bleeding (a bloody show yes) it's in maternity notes to let the midwives know if you get bleeding sweetie - just checking all is ok is all :hugs:
If you go into labour you can always call an ambulance to get to the hospital, please don't risk running out of fuel mid way :wacko:

Genies - they might feel puffy to you where the skin is stretched - can you not see with a mirror? :hugs:


----------



## daniellelk

limpetsmum said:


> Louise :hugs: it must be a real strain on things with all of you at the moment. Don't you dare apologise for ranting - it's what were all on a forum for isn't it? (bit of mutual support). Tell your DH to get me a snipers rifle & i'll do it :thumbup: always fancied myself as a sniper for some reason :wacko:.
> Are you saving your texts? Can you upload them to your pc to use as evidence? I know some phones come with the computor software to save such data :shrug:.
> 
> 
> If he's any decent solicitor he would know to back off.. harassment, pregnancy, deployment etc etc. He sounds like a right idiot.. is he definitely qualified and not just a friend of hers?
> 
> He will be claiming for each little ounce of correspondance sent hence the harrasment - definately report him to whoever is the governing body for solicitors :thumbup: (haha just seen your response to this too MrsJ08 :winkwink:)
> 
> MommyKC - thank you sooo much for updating us, give brigette :hugs: won't you :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few little spot's of fresh blood, but had no more since yestClick to expand...
> 
> The only reason i asked is because i thought it wasn't the norm to have just plain bleeding (a bloody show yes) it's in maternity notes to let the midwives know if you get bleeding sweetie - just checking all is ok is all :hugs:
> If you go into labour you can always call an ambulance to get to the hospital, please don't risk running out of fuel mid way :wacko:
> 
> Genies - they might feel puffy to you where the skin is stretched - can you not see with a mirror? :hugs:Click to expand...


it was really tiny spot's so im not worrying over it :)
Nah im not going to run out of fuel...that's why Im not going because i don't want to be too low on fuel :)
Soak in the bath was way better:)


----------



## 123Deirdre

spent thursday night in hospital as i was having contractions and dialated to 2.5 cm and they wanted to get the steroids into me for baby's lungs. Doctor has said now if the baby comes they wont try and stop it again with the uterus relaxant pills. So i just went for a massive walk coz i want this baby out! Ive started getting some more tightenings and period sort of pains in my back and belly so hopefully it all progresses and my lil boy will be here this weekend.

congrats to all the new mummies!!!


----------



## ladykara

Rockyraccoon, mamabird and Deirdre ..Im sooooooooo excited for you all... ill be glued to the lap top waiting for updates 

Bekks- amazing photos !!

Geniesgirl- I got major stretch marks when i had my son, if they are below your belly button they will be small and easy to hide, you have been really lucky having twins and only have small ones...If it gets you down let me know and ill send you photo of mine which are 12 years old and i promise you, you will feel better about yours....lol


I have been getting BH for the first time (which i know was BH) all evening and decided im not a fan of them at all !!!!, I had a hot bath, I got out and was sick, i leaked watery discharge every time i coughed up.. so attractive !!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Thank you all kind ladies for words of advice! I have just finished writing it all down and the information has gone to the law society, our local MP, The Sun, THe Mirror and the local papers where the solicitor is! Feel a bit better now, we have to just forget about it until Monday and see what happens from there on in!

I can't believe we have a promise of 2 new babies this weekend! GOod luck to Brig and raccoon, hope it all goes smoothly for you and can't wait to see pictures! So jealous! Also diedre, hope things get moving for you again soon!

Genies :hugs: I'm sure they are fine, I'm sure your DH would tell you otherwise!

Limpets :hugs: if he had access to a sniper rifle I think he'd have done the job himself a long time ago!

Can't remember anything else, sorry, brain is mush after tonight!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

Sorry for the really selfish post, but I've had a horrible day :cry: I posted yesterday to say about Holly's jaundice and they took bloods and decided that she didn't need phototherapy at hospital but to put her in the window and to ring the midwife today if she got any worse. She had a really good day and fed really well and started looking a bit more alert and less jaundiced by the evening. Then overnight, suddenly she decided she didn't want to feed at all and became really limp and sleepy. 

I rang the midwife and we ended up going to hospital, where they ran a few tests. It broke my heart as they took a load of blood and put a little canula in her hand and she bled everywhere and was screaming. Basically I spent the entire day in tears as she couldn't feed as she was so sleepy and this was just making her worse and in the end the paediatrician said that I need to top up her feeds with formula at least until she is better. I was totally gutted as I've been working really hard to breastfeed but as she's so sleepy because of the jaundice she's not been feeding very well on the breast and so my milk supply has gone down a bit. So now I'm offering the breast, then expressed breast milk in a bottle (I can't get very much off though), then topping up with formula. As gutted as I am, I'm relieved that she is now getting enough food and already seems more content. The midwife is coming out tomorrow to check her and she will be re-weighed on Sunday (she has lost more than 11% of her birth weight, which is nearly considered underweight) and they are hopeful that the top up feeds will improve the jaundice.

Anyway, sorry for the big old rant there, just needed to get it off my chest. 

Hope you girls are all ok xx


----------



## genies girl

Emzy what a horrid day you had glad your home now, dont beat yourself up if you end up formula feeding as long as she is eating thats the main thing.
Hopefully you will all have a better day tommorow.

Jellycat, Lady Kara, Louise thankyou for your replys about stretch marks, im not too concerned my bikini days are long gorn its just these ones i can feel and cant see, but the bottom of my bump is so low i can rest it on the sofa when sitting so they probably being rubbed.

Its 2.23 in the morning and laying down on either side cuts off so much circulation i can move so after two hours sleep im uo again nearly cried when i discovered we had no ribena left , my staple early morning drink.

Im basically just rambling away the cats with me for company x


----------



## Sarahkka

Hello everyone!
I tried to catch up with the 8-9 pages today and I just don't have the energy.
I am seriously getting my ass kicked by this pregnancy this week. I am just so tired.
I had kind of a weird week at work. It was just so hard to be there. It took every ounce of energy I had to get myself to concentrate. I still got heaps of things done, but I would leave everyday feeling absolutely drained. 
It's now Friday evening and I have a few hours to myself before I collapse.
If one of the cats disturbs me, let alone my naughty little toddler, so help me god, I am shutting myself in my room and I am not coming out.
I have had it.
I am done.
I have exactly enough energy to recharge myself with some mindless TV or a book, then I am crawling into bed for an uninterrupted sleep. :growlmad:
All pets and children (born and un-) had better not push it!

Okay, with what I did manage to read:

Louise, I have no patience or tolerance for people who use their children as a means for vicious and vindictive behaviour against an ex. It is despicable. I hope she gets her hand smartly slapped by a court soon. That is really just disgusting, threatening to rip up letters from her children's father. What a piece of shit.
That got me all riled up, but then I read your description of crying because they were all eating the cookies stuck with paper and I couldn't stop laughing. I don't know why but it's just so funny to picture that. :rofl: Thank you! I needed to stop feeling so grumpy and mad and that did the trick. :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck 123Deirdre!

Ladykara keep an eye on that watery discharge. If it carries on like that I would call your mw.

Aww Emzy, didn't Little A have the same problem with her LO? I hear it's quite common. I would speak to a BF counsellor but I understand that a lot of people have to top up with formula in the beginning but if you keep expressing, even if it's just a small amount, then you should be able to just switch back shortly. Lots of :hugs:. It must be so hard to see your LO crying.

Oh Sara don't worry I felt like that and still do on days. Just try and take it as easy as possible. I can't remember if you are working or not?

I keep having weird dreams about the floor moving or something being inside me and I've just realised it's probably the baby moving in my sleep causing them!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Louise..massive :hugs:...I nearly cried when I read your post. Some people don't deserve children and she is one of them. I can't even imagine how difficult it is for you knowing DH is being deployed let alone dealing with her crap. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Good luck MamaBird and Rocky on the impending arrival of your little ones, may you have quick and easy deliveries!

I have 10 days and counting and have decided that my little man will not be early and I will just have to accept that and the induction. :cry: With every day that passes it is becoming increasingly more unlikely. :nope:

The only thing that stops me being so fed up is that I waited so long for this and my miracle baby that a few days is not a lifetime and he will be so worth it when he makes his appearance. I should shut up and just enjoy being pregnant as it is a blessing to have him in my tummy. 
One of our friends is half way through her 2 week wait after IVF and desperate to be pregnant so when I think of her I realise just how lucky we are anyways. xx

I think I am going to take the dog out for her walk, then bath her and do the housework. I want to be in bed but OH could not find his car key and did 'man' looking...needless to say I found it without problem! lol

I'll be checking by for updates on any new september stars...come on ladies! xx


----------



## becs0375

Go Louise!!!!! I don't blame you, karma is a wonderful thing x

Genies, I know how you feel about circulation. I can sleep a few hours on my side but when I wake my hips and pelvis hurt so much and I can hardly get up!! I am fine during the day no pains in my hips! Have tried all the methods with pillows etc and nothing works so I guess this is just me till baby arrives! I can't imagine how painful things are for you with 2 LO's xxx

Emzy, hope baby Holly is ok xxx What a horrible day for you xx

Sarah, nice to hear from you xx

I slept ok last night, just my damn bloody hips, pelvis and back!! I keep trying all the methods that the physio gave us at our antenatal class to get comfy and be supportive but nothing works!!!! I am ok in the day its just when I get into bed!! Its like she doesn't want me to sleep, I feel so sorry for Ian as I make so much huffing and puffing trying to get up lol! Just had some bagels for breakfast and just gonna relax for a bit on the sofa while Ian is still in bed!!


----------



## Asher

Morning all! Well, last night I really did think it was all kicking off. I had to stop eating my supper cos of the pain. Well here I am, still here, with just a sore bump and tired eyes! If they were BHs last night they were feeling much more like I remember contractions feeling, so my uterus is definitely building up for the big event I think!

Selfish post, but..... 37 weeks today! Full term!! I have never ever been in this position before! Feels sooooo good to be able to say it! Now, I can labour at home and not rush into hospital, which is just fab!

Good luck Deidre, you'll be meeting your little one very soon!

Emzy, hope Holly perks up soon. It's a hard time, but you are doing so well. xxx


----------



## becs0375

Asher, congrats on being full term xxx


----------



## Asher

Thanks Becs!! It feels weird!! x


----------



## daniellelk

Guess what.....
I'm still here :( crap sleep and plenty of back ache, but nothing else!! 
I blame my OH, we DTD and everything stopped. 
Hope everyone is ok :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey!!! Congrats Asher on being 37 weeks!!! Bring on the home birth! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

daniellelk, the same thing happened to me the other night. I thought DTD would step things up but nope it stopped everything. Grr.


----------



## lilia

Congrats on full term Asher! Although i have got a feeling you won't be pregnant for much longer!! :) Good Luck! x x


----------



## MrsJ08

Asher - Congrats on being full term :wohoo:

Emzy - So sorry you had such a bad day and that poor Holly is jaundiced. Don't feel bad about the formula, you didn't have a choice and I'm sure that with some support you will be able to BF her exclusively when she has recovered. If for some reason you can't, you have done the best for your baby and nobody can criticise you for that. Sending you big :hugs:

Teeny Weeny - fx for your friend. One of my DH's colleagues is about to embark on IVF. I really hope it works for her, she is a primary teacher and surrounded by kids every day.

Genies & Becs - sorry you are having such a hard time with pain and circulation. I know how you feel as bizarrely my SPD was much worse earlier in my pregnancy when the ligament loosening hormone was hard at work. I find I can go longer on one side now (only really comfortable on my left) and when I can't cope any more I sit up in bed supported by lots of pillows. I never would have believed I could sleep sat up like that but I manage these days.

Louise - glad you are feeling better :hugs:

Well my BH have all but disappeared so baby has stopped taunting me. I definitely think I am going to be one of the ladies that go overdue. I've just been looking in the mirror and I think my bump might have dropped slightly (although it might just be my imagination). I have got a hospital appointment on Tues so I am hoping they will confirm the baby is still head-down and whether baby is engaged at all. I was getting pains last night in my lady bits and in my bum (sorry tmi) does that suggest the baby is becoming engaged?

Hope everyone has a nice weekend :hugs: I'll be checking back for stars - I'm sticking to my prediction of 4 this weekend

x


----------



## daniellelk

Fish&Chips said:


> daniellelk, the same thing happened to me the other night. I thought DTD would step things up but nope it stopped everything. Grr.

I'v told him, him and his little men can keep away from me now :) They might have helped make the baby, but there crap at helping to get it out :)


----------



## Blob

Louise :hugs:

Emzy awww hun dont worry just keep going with the expressing as much as you can :hugs: :hugs:

Teeny :lol: I dont think my LO will be here anytime soon either...think we will be sitting her overdue :haha: though TBH i'm really not that bothered...only thing that i would like is to not feel all huge.


----------



## Fish&Chips

LOL!!


----------



## Blob

Oooh also Asher :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Jellycat

daniellelk said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> daniellelk, the same thing happened to me the other night. I thought DTD would step things up but nope it stopped everything. Grr.
> 
> I'v told him, him and his little men can keep away from me now :) They might have helped make the baby, but there crap at helping to get it out :)Click to expand...

:rofl:

Emzy - hope Holly feels better soon and as Mrs J says dont beat yourself up over the BF. My friend had to do the same thing :hugs:

Asher :happydance::happydance::happydance: Full Term and home birth allowed :cloud9:

Becs - Have you tried sleeping on a quilt? I had pains midway through pregnancy and started sleeping on a single duvet folded over. I sleep alot better now (still use pillows too, as when im on my side i feel my bump being stretched and pulled and it hurts)

Im off to do more housework today, might be going out for curry tonight with DH and some friends


----------



## elmaxie

Morning!

Wooo hooo Asher on hitting 37 weeks!!

Emzy try not to feel too down and I agree get speaking to a breast feeding person as they are great! With Nathan he lost over the 10% of his body weight just after birth as he wasn't doing well on the breast but the mw came out over the next 2 days to weigh him and it's really amazing how quickly the put weight on again! Your obviously expressing milk but maybe get some advice about best times etc to increase your milk supply as at 8 weeks I hit a really rough patch and Nathan got formula and I expressed milk (mainly to try and let my nipples repair and calm me down) then we mixed fed for a while after. Anyway I seem to be waffling sorry! Hope you have a better day today.xx

I was convinced I would wake up to our next star baby announcement...maybe tomorrow?!

Well I am 38 weeks and on day 5 of baby taunting me with pains and sore contractions! BUT I am going to (try) and ignore them today!
It's the 21st, the day my mum predicted baby would arrive, so we will see but I am doubting it very much since it took 32 hours from my first contraction until Nathan arrived.

So I just need to haul my butt out bed (I make the most of OH getting up lol) and I think we should head out for the day...it's not the best day as it's quite windy but it's not raining like yesterday it totally bounced down!
So I need to get thinking of somewhere not too far just incase but fun for Nathan that won't be too busy on a Saturday lol...

Oh and as for dreams last night I had some mad dreams about being on a hijacked plane which landed in the middle of nowhere yet everyones relitives arrived to greet us...obviously once the man(dressed as a pilot!) was arrested for hijacking a plane. Then I was decorating a huge bus with balloons and banners which took us to a shopping centre where we sat and had a beer and crisps and dips! I say us and we as I seemed to know the other people but have no clue who they are!!
 
Xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on full term Asher...your homebirth wishes can granted. xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning Ladies! 

Louise... I've just caught up on everything and that sounds awful! Surely her solicitor can see that she's lying to him and being completely unreasonable? How the hell can he represent her? 

Emzy.. :hugs: don't feel bad hun, I had to combine breast and formula with my DD from the start. Just remember that every little bit of breastmilk Holly gets is really, really good for her, and you should be really proud of yourself for giving it a go and being so determined to do the best for your LO :hugs: 

Congrats Asher for 37 weeks! :happydance: 

:hugs: to everyone being taunted by their Los! 


I too am 37 weeks tomorrow - DD's birthday and therefore the longest i'll have been pregnant too :) 

The party preps are well on the way in the form of a £100 food shop (who'd have thought a kids party would be so bloody expensive! It's cos we've invited adult family too, so have had to feed them as well.). Next year, i'm just taking a handful of kids to macdonalds to cut the cost - the bouncy castle is £50 too! 

Yesterday I had a few niggly cramps, but nothing to write home about. I've noticed my discharge has gone white-ish (sorry tmi!) and I felt like I had a bowling ball down my knickers with all the pressure. Still, I'm feeling pretty good this morning, so it's probably nothing. 


Labour dust to all of you who need it! Good luck to people who know they'll meet their babies soon!


----------



## opticalillus5

Oh, and I nearly forgot... I got my group B strep result back yesterday - it's negative :happydance:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone... disappointed no more babies but not long to wait I'm sure! Thanks to all for kind words and advice. I spent my evening writing to various people including tabloids, MPS and the like.. I am determined that this time she will get what is coming to her! And this solicitor!

Becs, I agree with jellycat, I'm sleeping on a doubled over double duvet! It's a bit on the hot side but it helps support whichever hip you're laying on! I've also got rid of the pillow that was supporting under my bump and I've found that that has helped loads! Maybe because of the duvet? I just have the one pillow now, it's between my knees and ankles to keep them hip width apart and it helps a lot :hugs: I only had 1 loo break last night!! Woohoo! Although didn't go to bed till after 1am as we had a guitar hero session after I wrote my 4 page document to the Sun etc!!

Asher, woohoo for full term! SO pleased for you, and now you can have the birth you wanted!

Optical, woohoo on negative results! Enjoy the party! They are always more expensive and stressful than they need to be!

Emma, I really really hope things start happening for you today! Especially as I think it's you that needs to be an even number?! You want to be12, not 13!!

Well we dropped SS's off at football training at 10 and we've had an hour walk with the dogs... I say dogs because we're looking after a friends chocolate lab, Freddy.. he's a funny little thing, I'm not sure he's all there to be honest! Our dog Jake has blatantly got ADHD but I couldn't even begin to describe what Freddy must have!

I don't know what we're going to do for the rest of the day but I feel the need to 'do something'.. I can't watch Wayne organise his army kit again, and I fed up of being a spare part and doing nothing apart from sitting on my bum, it's making my days go so so slowly and that's not good at this stage, when I could potentially still have 4 weeks to go! OMG that sounds so bad :(

Hope everyone has a good Saturday!


----------



## ladykara

congrats Asher for reaching full term xx


----------



## Daisybell

rockyraccoon said:


> I'M BEING INDUCED ON MONDAY! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance: that's fab news hunni xxx

Bek your pic's are stunning!!! xxx

Drazic :hugs: really hope labour starts soon :dust:

mamabird :wohoo: good luck!!!! 

123Deirdre good luck hun! :dust:

:hugs: Emzy i hope hollys jaundice improves :thumbup: must of been so scary for you having to go to hospital, i feel upset just reading your post.

Congrats on been 37weeks Asher!! :happydance:



opticalillus5 said:


> Oh, and I nearly forgot... I got my group B strep result back yesterday - it's negative :happydance:

Thats fantastic news hunni :happydance:

well by the looks of things we will have some more stars by the time the weekend is out :wohoo:

i took things easy yesterday coz i was so tired, the pain i got when i was in hospital came back (which mw said were contractions) they lasted about 45mins then tailed off :shrug: 

OH wants to :sex: he said he would be quick :haha: 

when i go to the loo i feel like lo is gunna fall out so the thought of the one eyed snake up there makes me :sick:


----------



## babythinkpink

Sorry, just too much to catch up on!

Louise :hugs:

Labour dust to those who are in early stages:flower:

Had huge row with dh last night, we don't usually even argue but it took hours last night to settle dd, i told her i was not going in her room again so she started screaming for Daddy, he ignored her for a while but then went to her and she started making herself sick (one of her tricks) so i went in and said dont take her downstairs, i have said bed, so he stormed off saying i could deal with it, and i said theres a bloody surprise, and i don't know why i should expect any different from him, that everything was left to me, and how i thought it would be any different when the baby came along i don't know.
He then turned this into me saying he was a bad father, which at no point did i say, just that i needed more support and help.
It went on, and i was ok at the time, but hysterical later when i had a shower, i hate arguing, but he is such a stuborn sod to argue with, i had to expalin what i had said, he never changes nappies, or mops up or goes to her at night ant this is what i was trying to explain but he turned it into a shouting match.

Anyway feeling tender, one thing he said was i was on here and neglecting dd, which is a bloody cheek, and i am still steamed up about some of the things he said.

Will be back at some point but got a busy few days and like i say feeling a bit tender!

:hugs: to all, sorry for selfish post, will be keeping an eye for new babies! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Boony

hi ladies, 

sorry not many personals as i cant remember everything i've read lol.

Louise - Hope you manage to get things sorted your Oh's ex sounds like a right cow!

BTP - Sorry your DH isnt helping as much as you like hopefully now you've told him how you feel he'll realise and start being more helpful? My Hubby is great he does everything for our son when hes home, he even cooks everynight he's been great. I can understand how frustrated you must be though!

sending :dust: to people who want it.

I have a question too my baby is head down but slightly to one side so hes pushing against my hip alot and causing me alot of pain is there anything i can do to help him move into the centre so hes not pushing on my hip? I've tried lying on the opposite side so gravity might help but it doesnt seem to be working lol

I had a hospital appointment on wednesday for my 34 week check and i had to have a scan as i was only measuring 30wks but on the scan it showed he was measuring 33+6 so pretty damn close to what he should be lol. I do look small for 34 weeks though.


----------



## Jellycat

I know my MW said to sit on a chair backwards and lean forwards to give baby space to move. I dont know if this would work or not. Sorry I couldnt help Boony

BTP :hugs: men can be so cruel and stubborn sometimes. Hope it blows over soon xxx


----------



## genies girl

Asher- Fantastic news full term yay !

Thinkpink-hope the argument blows over , men honestly!

ive just got back from my hospital appointment and im not in a good mood, it took ages to find both babies on the heart trace but the midwife is confident they are both fine which is great but she gave me my gtt results and im borderline so they want me to re do the test on monday, if i am diabetic im anoyed that the test has been left so long to be done and i know nothing about gd but the paper work with the results on says that the test was non fasting which is wrong it was a fasting test so i wonder if they have cocked up?

ive been looking up gestational diabeties on the net and am really worried now!


----------



## Choc1985

Hi all 

Was gonna reply to loads but got baby brain in gear agen and can't remember anything lol 

Whoop whoop x factor starts agen later lol sad I no

Just come upstairs for a lie down feelin lots of pressure and had lots of cramping also a couple of shooting pains in my Fuff lol oh got all exited thinking I was In labour lol 

Anyway I came in to tell I all war him lst tears factor best and worse bits and I dunno if anyone remembers Jaime the one with the Afro ??? Well his audition came on and the baby who's been quiet recently started kickin around in my tummy haven a great time lol was the song sex is on fire which I love lol was so cute thinking about playin it all day to her hehe xx


----------



## elmaxie

Hey Genies!

Try not to worry about the GD results.

My mum had GD with both me and my brother...although they "thought" she maybe had GD with my brother but she was never tested and with me she was tested really far on in pregnancy.

I have been tested in 1st, 2nd and 3rd tri and it was only the start of 3rd tri I became technically diabetic and just continued on with my normal diet (although I do eat less sweet stuff and more veg just in an attempt to eat healthier during pregnancy) and it was a few weeks back that I got put on metaformin. 


During my last pregnancy the only real things they did were regular growth scans at 20, 28, 32 and 36 weeks also CTG every week from 36 weeks.

The only thing I was told was due to the diabetes my uterus might be less efficiant during contractions so I drank RLT in the hope it might actually help with the contractions. They also said during labour baby would need to be closely monitored as their reserves run out quicker then a "normal" pregnancy baby adn the chances of having interventions like ventouse/forceps/section were greater. Although that said are you not getting a section at 38/39 weeks? If you ever get your dates.

I think its really bad to google as I did and scared myself with all the horror stories I read. Try not to worry...:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks girls for your kind words, you are all the best! I'm feeling a lot more positive today and so far today have only had to top up one feed with a tiny bit of formula, so so far so good. Holly seems a lot brighter and more alert, think having a good topped up feed last night really helped her.

Anyway, enough about me... where is this 12th star!? MamaB is on her way I hear!! Woohoo come on babies! I'm so excited to hear about the next one!

xx


----------



## genies girl

thanks for replying Emma it makes me feel a bit better, i know i shouldnt google! googling is bad :)
Ill just have to do the test again and see what happens, ive got the consultant again next week so see what they say then, i havent thought at all about rlt maybe i should buy some just incase x


----------



## Daisybell

:hugs: babythinkpink, that sounds like me and my OH sometimes.
btw i dont think you are neglecting your DD by popping on here now and again
coz we all deserve a break and a :coffee: 
hope things get sorted :thumbup: xxx

:hugs: genies girl, when i had gtt test done with dd they cocked up my results and i had to av it done again :growlmad: i was not pleased!! 
try not to worry yourself :hugs: and yes i agree googling is bad! xxx

pleased to hear that holly is better emzy :thumbup:

On a non exciting note, my washer door has just broke and my freshly washed
baby clothes are trapped in the darn thing! :cry:

i just wanna :hissy:


----------



## Mrs_N

ooooh how exciting, more stars on the way! :happydance: 
good luck to you all!


----------



## Mrs_N

anyone know when I move up to the next ticker box? 
I wanna be on the last box :hissy:
I'm guessing it's 35+something?


----------



## Boony

35+4 i believe


----------



## Mrs_N

1 more week to go then!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mrs N I think it's when you are exactly a month away from your EDD but that could have just be a coincidence for me. x


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi Ladies,

Asher - congratulations at being full term hunny :happydance:

Emma - keep expressing hun, even if it's only a trickle it'll be enough to keep your milk supply coming & hopefully you can get back to BF once she's picked up a little :thumbup:



> Oh, and I nearly forgot... I got my group B strep result back yesterday - it's negative

 Yaaaaay :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Well i'm feeling really weird today, can't quite put my finger on it, kinda unwell, sicky, tired, weary, achey. I guess just like you feel before a cold breaks out! Hope it's not a cold!!!! I think DH was trying to kill me this morning - he walked my poor little legs off trying to find new work shoes (to no avail :dohh:) i got frustrated as i felt i needed the loo every hour on the hour but hardly anything came out - might this be Tufty engaging? I think it is this sensation making me feel weird, feels very pressurised down there & my bump has gone rock solid :shrug: I have no idea & as i still don't have a midwife (the woman who re-arranges them has just gone on annual leave for 2 weeks so unlikely to get one until post Tufty) i'm not sure how i'd find out :shrug:.

DH also convinced me we don't need 4 coming home outfits so i have unpacked 2 of them :haha: got a long sleeve/leg option & a short sleeve/leg option :thumbup:. I just need to buy a pair of white socks tomorrow on the way back from our last maternity unit visit.

Well, enough of my waffle - i'm off to find something wet & fizzy mmmmmm. Will check again for news later :hugs:


----------



## genies girl

im about to try alcohol free pear cider ill report back :)


----------



## Jellycat

ohh Genie whats that called? I want one now


----------



## Daisybell

ive tryed alcohol free becks n it be nice :)

can you get alcohol free wine? which tastes nice too? xxx


----------



## Boony

i dont know if it tastes nice but theres schloer (sp?) which is kind of like wine but alcohol free


----------



## Scotsgal24

Hi not sure if this is the right place to post this but ive just requested to join the september stars group on facebook.
Just wanted to mention before someone goes on to check and is like and who's this lol


----------



## babythinkpink

Thanks everyone for the support and comments, I think i am having another panic about not being able to cope, tbh dh does virtually nothing, 
He will play with dd, but little does he know that once i came back from the school run at usual time to find him playing dominoes on the floor with dd, it was 4pm the usual time i come in, I checked internet history and he had been on it from the time i left the house to 3.57, so had been playing for exactly 3 mins til i came in! 
My mum says don't put up with it but how do you stop doing what you always do? 
All i did was ask for help and he has just thrown it back at me saying i don't look after dd to his standards, i just said i do my best, but he is always so perfect and can never do anything wrong, but that is pretty difficult when you don't actually do anything in the first place! 

Sorry more venting, still not happy about it!

We went to the shops and on way back stopped to chat to a neighbour and i got stung by a wasp on my leg, it bloody hurt! Had ice on it earlier, but it still stings, just not my day, should have stayed in bed! 

Genies girl, that sounds yum, oh and step away from the google, please!! 
Hope everything is sorted out soon and they know what is going on xx

Asher, Happy full term xx

Emma, lovely to get your updates and know how you are doing, express if you can, it helps to have a bit spare, and keeps your milk going strong! 
I think it is around about day 10 babies get a growth spurt and seem to be constantly hungry, it does go in a few days but leaves you feeling like you have not enough milk until the boobs kick in and make more.
I remember on my last baby site it happened to all of us as we were all moaning about having hungry babies about 10 days in! xx

Limpets, :hugs: hope its not a cold!

Daisybell, Oh dear to the washer, really not good, hope it gets fixed fairly painlessly! xx

Better get going, nothing exiting to do, the children came back today, and dd is so pleased to have them back, she has missed them so much, so her playmates are back and she is happy! She has jumped all over both of them all afternoon!

Back tomorrow to check if we have any new Stars! :hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## daniellelk

Evening ladies!! Had a quick read of all your post's but can't remember anything :/

Had back ache alday again :( but for past hour or 2, it's been coming on really strong and going around to the front. Not mentioned anything to anyone yet as it will be my body messing about!
I'v now decided after month's of saying im not scared of labour...im terrified!
Hope your all well!


----------



## Daisybell

Boony said:


> i dont know if it tastes nice but theres schloer (sp?) which is kind of like wine but alcohol free

thanks Boony! 

https://www.shloer.com/drinks/

oooo they do a shloer rose (love rose wine) so i will keep an eye out for that flavour:thumbup: there is loads of otha flavours too.

dont know any1 who has tryed em :shrug: so im gunna av 2b the guinea pig
i guess :haha:


----------



## Blob

Awww thats cute your daughter is so exited :cloud9:
DH doesnt so a huge amount either :nope: but really if he was so perfect then he wouldnt be on the internet while watching her? The only time i get on is if Tabs is eating/playing with her playdough next to me :dohh:

Well we went to the beach today :) but it was FREEZING!! Then DH got sick so i had to drive and stop every 10 mins to let him be sick :( Now he's in bed and Tabs is grumpy as hell...poop!! Also just turned around to Tabs eating dinner with a toothbrush :rofl: 

No progress on the baby front i am here for the long haul :dohh:


----------



## Blob

Daniellelk sounds quite promising hun :flower: Hope your body isnt teasing you...


----------



## limpetsmum

> im about to try alcohol free pear cider ill report back

 mmmm i've had that before when i've been driving & it's lovely!



> i dont know if it tastes nice but theres schloer (sp?) which is kind of like wine but alcohol free

 Sadly i don't like schloer (although i've only tried the white grape one) if you like a sweet sparkling white wine elderflower wine is really nice (and alcohol free) i craved champagne in my 2nd trimester & this did the trick brilliantly!

I'm just debating a nice warm bath - but then i'll be done for for the night :haha:

I was naughty earlier & tried out my new breast pump :blush: curiosity got the better of me & i just wanted to know what it felt like. I have to say it's quite a nice massagey type feeling - although i'm now concerned cos nothing came out (yet it does if if i try to hand express just the tiniest amount) :shrug: weird! Maybe they are not ready just yet :haha:


----------



## Snoozie

Emzy, bless little Holly, I'm glad she's doing better. My first needed 5 days phototherapy for jaundice, he was a slow lazy feeder in those early days, it was hard. Thinking of you.xxx

Genie'sgirl, no more googling, it's dangerous lol.xxx

Choc, I love xfactor too, I love a daily dose of junk, I#ll miss BB when it finishes but xfactor will keep me going lol.

BTP, men eh!!!! I hope you are ok.xxx Ouch on the wasp sting, loads of ppl have said they've been stung by wasps this week, maybe the weather change has made them all a bit mad?!

Asher, congrats on reaching full term! Real countdown now! :)

Daisybell, I hope the washer door is undone/fixable. You have made me think about getting baby clothes down from the attic!

Danielle, once it starts in earnest you'll be fine, the fear will go and you'll be concentrating on getting through each contraction to meet your baby.x :)

Louise, I'm glad you are feeling better, you really don't need this stress right now. ((((hugs)))).xxx

Teeny, I always go overdue, I probably have yonks left lol!x

Limpets, lmao!!! Don't worry about nothing coming out! It will kick in when baby is born lol. Nipple stimulation may start you off in labour though lol!

Everything is fine here, usual madness, just settling down for xfactor. I have to start sorting through things, maybe it's the start of nesting? :)


----------



## daniellelk

Blob said:


> Daniellelk sounds quite promising hun :flower: Hope your body isnt teasing you...

It best not be :/ my back is giving me agony, i'v had 2 para's but it's not touched it :( 
Keep getting abit of a achy pain in my bit's (sorry TMI) duno what that is :S


----------



## Asher

Evening all!

Thanks so much for your lovely comments girls, it's so nice having friends like you! :kiss:

Danielle is your baby engaged? I know people say sometimes they get pains in their lady bits when baby's head is engaged or engaging and it's because it's putting pressure low down? My little one's not engaged though and I get a lot of stabbing type pains which feel like they're in my cervix.

BTP I hope this with your DH blows over. It's hard at the best of times, but you don't need it now! I think it's a bit rich him saying about you coming on here!! I actually find a fair bit of time in the day to check in on my FB and in here, even if just for a nosey, and I like to think it's just me getting a glimpse at outside whilst still dealing with the stuff going on in the house and with the kids! Keeps me as sane as I'll ever be!

I'm currently on a bottle of alcohol free lager, and am having a wee drop of DH's stout in a bit as a treat. The excitement!

So now I can officially attempt a baby eviction, we're on spicy curry for tea. I think DTD was on the cards, but as Jack has been terrible today, neither of us can be arsed! 

Big hugs to everyone :hugs: xxx


----------



## daniellelk

Asher said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Thanks so much for your lovely comments girls, it's so nice having friends like you! :kiss:
> 
> Danielle is your baby engaged? I know people say sometimes they get pains in their lady bits when baby's head is engaged or engaging and it's because it's putting pressure low down? My little one's not engaged though and I get a lot of stabbing type pains which feel like they're in my cervix.
> 
> BTP I hope this with your DH blows over. It's hard at the best of times, but you don't need it now! I think it's a bit rich him saying about you coming on here!! I actually find a fair bit of time in the day to check in on my FB and in here, even if just for a nosey, and I like to think it's just me getting a glimpse at outside whilst still dealing with the stuff going on in the house and with the kids! Keeps me as sane as I'll ever be!
> 
> I'm currently on a bottle of alcohol free lager, and am having a wee drop of DH's stout in a bit as a treat. The excitement!
> 
> So now I can officially attempt a baby eviction, we're on spicy curry for tea. I think DTD was on the cards, but as Jack has been terrible today, neither of us can be arsed!
> 
> Big hugs to everyone :hugs: xxx

He wasn't 2week's ago, but i'v had stapping pain's down there before and he's not been engaged when i'v gone to MW after getting them, these are different to those aswel :/ I think i'm going to go make a milky hot choc and get in bed, watch X factor then try sleep :) will all be gone in the morning....


----------



## Asher

Aw good luck! With any luck it will continue and you'll meet your little man very soon! x


----------



## genies girl

ok kopparberg alcohol free pear cider is from tesco and tastes nothing like cider and very much like pear drops (the sweets) in a glass, it was very nice .
I drank a lot of becks blue in the 2nd trimester when i started to feel better and lateley i have been having the odd guiness (for the iron) .
i find alcohol free wine too sweet unless you like german wines in which case you will like it.

Dh has promised me a g and t and pate on toast as soon after birth and i feel well enough :)


----------



## rockyraccoon

Hey ladies, I need your advice. I'm getting induced on Monday, but today I've been throwing up constantly and having pains in my hips and back so bad I can't walk. Should I go to the hospital tonight and see what they can do about this. I'm feeling very weak and in so much pain. I just don't know what I should do, hold out till Monday or go in for an emergency?


----------



## Asher

Mmmmmm. G and T. And pate. Sounds so good!!! In my case, a couple of glasses of red wine will have me feeling more like me in no time!! Something I am really really looking forward to!


----------



## Asher

Sorry Rocky I missed your post. If it were me I think I would get myself up to the hospital to get checked out. Let us know what they say. xx


----------



## genies girl

Give the hospital a call rocky and they will advise you , hope your okay x


----------



## daniellelk

back ache is slowly getting worse :/


----------



## becs0375

Evenig ladies!!

I see no new stars!! Come on!!!!!

Had a lovely day today, went for a lovely walk and picnic on the beach!! Its so humid and sticky here and I think thats why I feel like poo!! Its just too much. For those that said about a duvet to sleep on, we have a feather bed ontop of our matress and I have tried a duvet ontop of that and its still the same!! I think an early night is on the cards, I am pooped and I have my nieces christening tomorrow!!


----------



## Asher

Oooh Danielle sounds like something is definitely going on for you! Exciting stuff! x

Walk and picnic sounds good Becs!

I am really hoping for a better day with young Jack tomorrow. Has anyone else got a terribly tantrumming child at the moment? He is awful. I am wondering if it's cos he's picking up on us nearly having his little brother or sister very soon. I need him to settle down as he'll be the end of me!!


----------



## daniellelk

you do realise until I decide if im in labour or not, im going to be commenting alot lol


----------



## becs0375

Danielle, it deffo sounds like the start of something!!! Fx'd!!!!!


----------



## daniellelk

ATM I'm sat on my bed rocking from side to side, because I'v got really sharp pain's in my hip's and it's the only thing that's not making it seem so bad, they seem to be constant tho and just get strong now and again for like a few second's :s 
Mike's out in his shed, but think he know's something is going on, because he didn't argue when I text him to fetch me my laptop up!


----------



## limpetsmum

Roccky - i'd call the hospital & go by their advice too. The last thing you want is to become dehydrated hun :hugs:

OK i am officially scared! 
My DH has just fixed my kitchen cupbard door which has been broken for a few months now, oiled the front & back doors & has put up a shelf in the kitchen, a plate rack & a kitchen roll holder!!! These were gifts bought with vouchers from our wedding LAST YEAR! I have been waiting 11 months for them to be put up & he decides to do it at 8pm on a saturday night :wacko: & people think I'M nesting :haha:. He even promises to put coat hooks & a mirror up tomorrow when we can pick up the proper screws! :shrug:


----------



## Snoozie

Just had the worst BH, it was sooo painful down low. Had this convo with dh!

Me: OMGOMG, Chris this pain is really really bad, owowowowowow.
Chris: I'm not interested unless your waters have gone.
Me:...WTF!!!!!!

Is he so used to this now that with our fourth baby he wants to see it hanging out before he can get excited.
Wither way I moved and the pains went lol...but still!!! Blooming men!


----------



## Jellycat

Mamabird is the one who organises the facebook group and shes being induced at the moment so it's likely to take a few days. Maybe pm her so she doesnt miss it as I dont think she gets notifications of requests

Boony I drink schloer its quite sugary but makes a nice change every now and then


----------



## Snoozie

Danielle, get up and sway that baby down lower hun! I hope this is the start for you.x Do you have a ball to sit and sway on?


----------



## daniellelk

limpetsmum said:


> Roccky - i'd call the hospital & go by their advice too. The last thing you want is to become dehydrated hun :hugs:
> 
> OK i am officially scared!
> My DH has just fixed my kitchen cupbard door which has been broken for a few months now, oiled the front & back doors & has put up a shelf in the kitchen, a plate rack & a kitchen roll holder!!! These were gifts bought with vouchers from our wedding LAST YEAR! I have been waiting 11 months for them to be put up & he decides to do it at 8pm on a saturday night :wacko: & people think I'M nesting :haha:. He even promises to put coat hooks & a mirror up tomorrow when we can pick up the proper screws! :shrug:

Why can't my OH be like that! lol



Snoozie said:


> Just had the worst BH, it was sooo painful down low. Had this convo with dh!
> 
> Me: OMGOMG, Chris this pain is really really bad, owowowowowow.
> Chris: I'm not interested unless your waters have gone.
> Me:...WTF!!!!!!
> 
> Is he so used to this now that with our fourth baby he wants to see it hanging out before he can get excited.
> Wither way I moved and the pains went lol...but still!!! Blooming men!

I'v told mike i wont believe im in labour until I cant cope with the pain..


----------



## Jellycat

Snoozie... all I can say is men cant live with them cant live without them :hugs:


----------



## daniellelk

Snoozie said:


> Danielle, get up and sway that baby down lower hun! I hope this is the start for you.x Do you have a ball to sit and sway on?

Im still waiting for the ball to be blown up! Only been asking him for about 6month's x


----------



## limpetsmum

> Me: OMGOMG, Chris this pain is really really bad, owowowowowow.
> Chris: I'm not interested unless your waters have gone.
> Me:...WTF!!!!!!

 LMAO brilliant!



> Why can't my OH be like that! lol

 Oh it's a running joke that it takes him years to accomplish tasks & if Tufty takes after him he/she will arrive in 2012!!! i'm still waiting for him to fix my oven (need a new element) so i've been cooking with a grill for about 9 months, build my tortoise enclosure - waiting 14 months, fix something on my car - waiting 5 months. I usually get impatient & end up having a go at things myself but my drilling skills are rubbish! 

I'm loving my gym ball - i've certainly felt 'different' down there since i've been bouncing on it like a maniac lol


----------



## Jellycat

Rocky - Hope your OK and are getting checked out at the hospital

Danielle - fx'd its the start of things - Sway Sway Sway xxxx


----------



## daniellelk

limpetsmum said:


> Me: OMGOMG, Chris this pain is really really bad, owowowowowow.
> Chris: I'm not interested unless your waters have gone.
> Me:...WTF!!!!!!
> 
> LMAO brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't my OH be like that! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oh it's a running joke that it takes him years to accomplish tasks & if Tufty takes after him he/she will arrive in 2012!!! i'm still waiting for him to fix my oven (need a new element) so i've been cooking with a grill for about 9 months, build my tortoise enclosure - waiting 14 months, fix something on my car - waiting 5 months. I usually get impatient & end up having a go at things myself but my drilling skills are rubbish!
> 
> I'm loving my gym ball - i've certainly felt 'different' down there since i've been bouncing on it like a maniac lolClick to expand...


Sound's like my OH!! we've been in this house since Jan and im still waiting for stuff to be done!! took me nearly a month to get him to cut the lawn's


----------



## Choc1985

This is gonna sound so so stupid but will i no wen I'm in labour

I'm worried I won't no the difference between bh and real labour cos iv not had any bh yet x


----------



## Blob

Hmmm i dont know if i should bounce on my ball :wacko: I want to but since baby is back to back i want enough room for baby to move once i go into labour :wacko:

Daniel i SO hope you have your LO soon...all our babies seem a bit mean :lol:

Choc you just 'know' really... they are NOTHING like BHs, they build and get stronger and stronger and you will have no doubt :hugs: Obvioulsy there are a few people who dont realise but most...


----------



## daniellelk

Choc1985 said:


> This is gonna sound so so stupid but will i no wen I'm in labour
> 
> I'm worried I won't no the difference between bh and real labour cos iv not had any bh yet x

Thats what worries me, that's why right now im like "nah it can't be the start..."


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oooh Danielle that sounds really promising!! I hope we get a lovely update from you during the night that you are on your way to the hospital to meet your LO!

Rocky, I would definitely call the hospital at least otherwise go in. Hope all is ok. x


----------



## Snoozie

Choc, you will know, when you can't talk through the pains you're well on your way!


----------



## Blob

Yea when you are in proper labour you will know...before that its just a waiting game :nope:


----------



## daniellelk

i'v decided i dont like the last few weeks of pregnancy lol, its jst one big waiting game full of achs and pains


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

I'm glad it's not just my DH who isn't doing his "jobs" I call my DH "half a job John" (John is our surname) as he starts things but doesn't finish them even if finishing them would only take a couple of days. The record so far is 20 months which is how long I've been waiting for him to finish our bathroom. With no word of a lie he has 3 tiles left to put up and about 2hours of grouting max. Do you think the lazy sod will finish it? I've had a tantrum about it today and said that if it's not finished by Friday I'm going to throw all his beloved tools out of the bathroom into the garden and leave them there. I'd rather put up with the 3 missing tiles but have a tidy bathroom that isn't like an obstacle course, than have him finish it at this stage. There is also a box of his stuff in front of my fireplace that has been there for 5 months, I wouldn't mind but I'd only just got him to clear the last box of junk from the same spot when this new box appeared. The bloody box is full of rubbish and stuff he keeps saying he is going to sell on Ebay! I honestly don't think it's sunk in that our baby could arrive at any time, he is convinced I'm going to go overdue so he thinks he's got 5.5 weeks instead of 3.5 to get everything done. 

Oh no I'm on a roll now - the other thing that is driving me insane is that he keeps going out without his mobile phone. I swear he won't have his phone with him when I finally call to say I am in labour. I went out for lunch with a friend on Thurs, he phoned to ask when I'd be back and I ended up being later than I said because my bump was hurting and I had to sit down. I sent him a text message to this effect but got no reply. When I arrived home, lo and behold no sign of DH (he'd gone for a walk!) but there was his mobile staring at me. It's getting to the point where I can't even be bothered to say anything because I just get accused of nagging. 

Sorry for going on.......

Danielle - definitely sounds like something is happening for you

Choc - I honestly don't know as I've been wondering the same thing. I think I've had BH now as my friend said they just feel like period cramps. I've had shooting pains in my lady bits for the past couple of days. I don't know if that's got anything to do with BH though?

Rocky - I would definitely call the hospital

Now I've forgotten what else I was going to say - sorry ladies :blush:


----------



## Blob

I wish there was just a 'date' like even if they said to me i would be 12 days late that would be fine. Its the waiting and thinking ooooh it could be anytime thats the killer :hissy:

ARGH!! I thought DD was sleeping but NO now she's screaming 'mummmmyyy'


----------



## daniellelk

Blob said:


> I wish there was just a 'date' like even if they said to me i would be 12 days late that would be fine. Its the waiting and thinking ooooh it could be anytime thats the killer :hissy:
> 
> ARGH!! I thought DD was sleeping but NO now she's screaming 'mummmmyyy'

I told my self that he'd deffinatly be here for the 14th of Sept...got me this far...then the pains started and now im like "is this it, or just my body teasing"


----------



## babythinkpink

Asher said:


> I am really hoping for a better day with young Jack tomorrow. Has anyone else got a terribly tantrumming child at the moment? He is awful. I am wondering if it's cos he's picking up on us nearly having his little brother or sister very soon. I need him to settle down as he'll be the end of me!!

Yes me, me, my 2 yr old is a nightmare, she has suddenly started being a pain at night settling, and during the day just seems to want constant attention, she is doing things like running off, (had to get a wrist rein) and getting into places she knows i can't reach her!! Really hoping its a passing phase!



Jellycat said:


> Snoozie... all I can say is men cant live with them cant live without them :hugs:

Oh please don't tempt me!:rofl:



Choc, Yes you will know, my labours were induced and so i knew what i was waiting for, but the last one was natural, I was saying to the midwife it feels like strong period pains and when was it going to get worse...then it did!!
By 4 cm i needed gas and air, and out hospital 4 cm you can go to delivery ward.
The difference is the stronger pain and the regular timing in 'real' labour. 

Feeling a bit better, my wasp sting is sore, it is all red with a yellow dot in the middle, keeping an eye on it and really worried it gets some sort of infection seeing as i seem to be reacting to everything badly! Will just watch it tonight and see what it does, i may even measure the red area to see if it gets bigger over night!

Night night, thanks for making me feel better! And yes it is a bit rich dh saying about me on the laptop, he is on it all day, and its my laptop!:haha: 

Back tomorrow searching for more star babies being born xxxx:hugs:


----------



## genies girl

you still doing okay danielle? x


----------



## Asher

Right I'm off to bed. Internet connection's been really dodgy tonight! See you all in the morning! Good luck Danielle, and Mamabird too! Will be checking in early in the morning, internet permitting, to see how things have been overnight!!

Night night everyone see you tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## daniellelk

genies girl said:


> you still doing okay danielle? x

Yup! OH's come up to bed and knicked the pillows i'd stuffed behind my back to keep me comfy, so had to move.


----------



## daniellelk

Asher said:


> Right I'm off to bed. Internet connection's been really dodgy tonight! See you all in the morning! Good luck Danielle, and Mamabird too! Will be checking in early in the morning, internet permitting, to see how things have been overnight!!
> 
> Night night everyone see you tomorrow! :hugs:

I'll still be here in the moring lol
Told OH he need's to blow my ball up tmra


----------



## daniellelk

im off to try sleep now, back pains just uped a notch, so think I best try and get some kip!!
Night speak to you all in the morning im sure x


----------



## BLONDIE35

I bought a buggypod smorph 2 for my daughter today at Kiddicare. It was ex-display and went for £63 instead of £78.50 so think I got a bargain and it was in excellent condition. It fits onto side of my pram as an occasional seat for 2.5 year old as she still gets tired sometimes and doesn't want to walk but couldn't justify a twin buggy as it wouldn't get used. Hope it comes in useful.

Been for another CTG today as I have to twice a week now. My little boy still seems happy in there at the moment which is good and has had a growth spurt again which is good.:happydance:


----------



## elmaxie

Very early morning!

Well I can't sleep and it's partly mynown fault!

I forgot to take my rantitdine for heartburn and jeez it's bad so had to get up and take it. That and I have sore sore period cramping going on too which I can't help but notice now I am awake.

We were meant to be dtd last night and even went to bed a bit earlier but just as things got a bit warmer Nathan decided to wake up and try his limits so for over an hour off and on he woke and screamed the house down before he gave in and went back to sleep....funnily enough any thought of passion had gone out the window by this point!

Hoping mamabird is doing ok! Just read the latest update that she is having bad cramping on and off and is hating the hospital already bless her! Hoping her wee girl decides to come quickly for her!

Hmmm maybe I am having sympathy cramps for her?? You hear about women who
live together their cycles kinda sync well maybe we are allsyncing in together??
Might explain why we have so many taunting babies/bodies!!

And I really should try to get back to sleep now but there is a couple of mens voices outside and I can't help but be paranoid at this time of the morning but it's either the people over the back from us their friends leaving or men on the way through the park beside us...but I convince myself they are burglars (obviously crap ones if they are making so much noise!!) oh dear I watch too much crime watch!!

Right gonna go!

Hope your all having a better night!

Emma.xx


----------



## mama.bear

greetings!!
i've only JUST taken the time to get into this thread and hope i can add my info :)
i'm due sept.11 (have a sense tho, that she'll come the 15th so we'll see!) with our first, a girl, name Sophie Jennifer Grace.. SOO EXCITED!
i'll have to make a point to check in on this thread thru-out the day and see where everyone's at! 
had a wicked stressful couple of days and am right exhausted so i'm heading to bed now.. hope you all had a pleasant restful sleep! 
bless x


----------



## Krakir

We had an annual blackberry festival street party last night, which involved me doing a ton of walking, and i've been having period pains since, some on and off cramping, but without tightening. i have NO idea if it means anything or not :(


----------



## Asher

Hi mamabear, we're due the same day! Congrats, love the name you've chosen for your little one!

Hope Mamabird's okay? The update on the other thread basically says there's not too much going on and she'd rather be at home! Hugs!!

Danielle are you still with us this morning?

I have got tummy ache, but I think it's spicy curry tummy ache, not "birth a baby" tummy ache! Just went for a wee though (and this may be TMI) and there was a big string of yellow green snotty stuff in the loo and on my toilet roll. More than usual. Hmmm, probably nothing. I told DH (not entirely sure why) and he asked "do I really need to know about your fanny snot?"... now he is busily trying to think of other lovely names for it. The joys of men.


----------



## Laura617

I have been checking this forum all night (its now 12:20am here) hoping hear some baby news lol I think this is how I will spend the next few weeks, just glued to b&b. I hope mamabird is making progress, hope she already had the baby and just hasn't been able to update yet.

Alright have a question, is anyone else getting increased movement from the baby? I feel like it moves non stop and I don't know when it ever rests lol.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Single digits day countdown.....
From 9 monthe to just 9 days! ...:happydance: xx


----------



## becs0375

Asher, LMAO men some out with some funny sayings!!!

I wonder how MamaBird and Danielle are?!!!

I slept well last night and feel fab, was woken up by LO moving around, I am surprised she still has room!! Gonna go and have a shower and then sort myself out, meeting my parents this morning for tea and scone before the christening this afternoon!! I also feel like I have been eating more the past couple of days, its like I feel hungry all the time!!


----------



## Blob

Blondie i think my DD is bloody lazy :haha: she wont walk very far screams to be carried GAH!!

Emma...well apparetnly i dont get sympathy pains anymore :( My body has just totally stopped!! Cant believe i'm due in a week and NOTHING!! Though TBH i just cannot see me having this baby next week...am going to change my date to the 3rd of Sep seems more likely :lol:

I need something to do today...DH is sick so i'm stuck in only part of the house with a toddler :wacko:


----------



## Asher

Laura I think my baby is slightly quieter than usual, but only slightly. I do feel EVERY movement now though, so hmmm not sure. 

Teeny I can't believe you're on the 9 day countdown!! And Blob, so weird to see 39 weeks and 1 day in your ticker! 

Becs, your day ahead sounds lovely! 

Does anyone think I'm mad or am I just being prepared? Last Sunday I changed our bedding and both the boys bedding, thinking I would probably have had the baby by now. Obviously I haven't, and I am now itching to go and do the beds again now to be prepared for it happening this week! Normally I change them every fortnight. But I think I want/need to do it, so probably will. DH thinks I've lost the plot, but he won't be the happy one if the baby comes next Saturday and I am getting edgy and wanting him to change all the beds will he? :haha: I think I will do them.


----------



## daniellelk

Asher said:


> Hi mamabear, we're due the same day! Congrats, love the name you've chosen for your little one!
> 
> Hope Mamabird's okay? The update on the other thread basically says there's not too much going on and she'd rather be at home! Hugs!!
> 
> Danielle are you still with us this morning?
> 
> I have got tummy ache, but I think it's spicy curry tummy ache, not "birth a baby" tummy ache! Just went for a wee though (and this may be TMI) and there was a big string of yellow green snotty stuff in the loo and on my toilet roll. More than usual. Hmmm, probably nothing. I told DH (not entirely sure why) and he asked "do I really need to know about your fanny snot?"... now he is busily trying to think of other lovely names for it. The joys of men.


I'm still here :(



Teeny Weeny said:


> Single digits day countdown.....
> From 9 monthe to just 9 days! ...:happydance: xx

me too :D



becs0375 said:


> Asher, LMAO men some out with some funny sayings!!!
> 
> I wonder how MamaBird and Danielle are?!!!
> 
> I slept well last night and feel fab, was woken up by LO moving around, I am surprised she still has room!! Gonna go and have a shower and then sort myself out, meeting my parents this morning for tea and scone before the christening this afternoon!! I also feel like I have been eating more the past couple of days, its like I feel hungry all the time!!

still in pain :(


backs same :/ and hardly any sleep for me!


----------



## apaton

hi ladies just on quickly to tell u i doc thinks i had my show yesterday morning, it wasnt mixed with the mucus it came seperate, but she said some womans bodys forget to mix it, i was hooked up to contraction monitor and apparently i was having tightenings every 6 minutes, she then checked my cervix and said i wasnt in labour yet, but she suspects i will be very soon, as my cervix is v soft :shrug:, sean asked how long is soon and she said next few days, ive to go up this morning for anti d as a precaution , i had some pains during the night but they trailed off again so ill just have to wait it out :):) 

asher hope you are starting to lose your plug :wohoo:

congrats on single digits teeny :wohoo:

becs enjoy your christening:thumbup:

blob hope u find something to do :)

danielle hope you dont have to wait too much longer :flower:

baby brain sorry if ive forgot any1 xxxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Apaton - how exciting, sending you lots of labour :dust:

Hope everyone else is well? It seems like there is a lot of taunting going on by the naughty babies on this thread. Nothing is happening for me, even my cramps have gone away. Does everyone leak colostrum before they give birth? I haven't been leaking at all, I can't believe there is anything in there to be honest!

:hi: Mamabear

Danielle - it does sound like something is happening for you

I can't remember what else I was going to say. I'm a little bit disappointed that no more babies have been born. I felt sure we would have some over the weekend. FX we have some today. Just checked MamaBirds thread - hope her baby starts coming soon. 

x


----------



## Blob

Asher i keep changing the beds loads too ha ha!! But my DH likes them changed more than once a week :wacko: so he's happy.


----------



## Blob

Apaton :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Thats fab!! Though i'm slightly unamused that nobody else is like me and having to wait :rofl:


----------



## daniellelk

Goodluck apaton :) Sorry I only had a skim through the post's this morning, only just had abit more of a read. 

err ok just read on facebook, that OH's neice as come out in chicken pox's last night :/ 
I was with her alday Friday, I don't understand the whole chicken pox and pregnant women thing...with me being so late into my pregnancy will I need to have the jab thing? (I had chicken pox when I was a toddler)..


----------



## becs0375

Apaton, fx'd for you xxxx

Danielle I am sure you must be in slow labour xxx

Asher, I love changing my beds, have to say I am abit obsessive over it!!

Just been for a 3 mile walk with the dog and now off for tea and scone, then come home get changed and get sorted for the christening!! The weather is lush but we have had a weather warning for tonight!!


----------



## elmaxie

What still no more babies!?!:shrug:

apaton it sounds like your going to joining the star baby race in the next fw days too...along with Asher and her "fanny snot" I say get changing the beds and hopefully it will set you off and we will have 2 further stars making an appearance by Tuesday!!
Dannielle I think your gonna go soon too with all you back ache get that ball blown up and get bouncing!

Was hoping to have heard a further mamabird update but nope. Hope she is doing well...oh is it their night time over there so might explain it lol!!

Any word from Rocky? Did she go to hospital as she really didn't sound good in the last post I read and she was being induced tomorrow??


Well I got back to sleep and again thismorning I have woke up to this horrible period pain! To the point I rushed to the loo as I was sure there was/should be something happening there but nothing at all. Quite dissapointed really considering my periods were never really bad but this is horrendous!!
Also I am deep down praying/hoping/wishing for things to kick off as am now on day6 of period pains which have upped, so far no contractions and my OH is back to work tomorrow for 4 full days so I am worrying how I will cope? My mum said to call her she will take Nahan out for the day etc etc but I kinda feel he is mine I shouldn't be off loading him if you know what I mean?

Better haul bum out if bed I have housework to do which I hope might kick it off!!

I will be back for baby updates lol

xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Danielle - as you have had chicken pox, you should be ok as you can't catch it twice. As an adult it manifests as shingles instead of chicken pox, but you have to have quite a compromised immune system for it to be activated I believe. Once the spots have scabbed over the child isn't contagious so it does sound as if you were exposed to your niece when she was still contagious if the spots have only just appeared now. I honestly think that as you have already had it, you will be ok but you could always ring NHS direct just to check
x

*Sorry meant to say that if you get it again as an adult it manifests as shingles


----------



## daniellelk

MrsJ08 said:


> Danielle - as you have had chicken pox, you should be ok as you can't catch it twice. As an adult it manifests as shingles instead of chicken pox, but you have to have quite a compromised immune system for it to be activated I believe. Once the spots have scabbed over the child isn't contagious so it does sound as if you were exposed to your niece when she was still contagious if the spots have only just appeared now. I honestly think that as you have already had it, you will be ok but you could always ring NHS direct just to check
> x

I'v had them, but I will stay away anyway. I'm so annoyed i'v had to read it on facebook tho, LO's mum doesn't know that i'v had them, so surely she should have let us know


----------



## Laura617

Chicken pox shouldn't be a problem as you have already had it, you build an immunity to it once you have had it and its really rare to get it a second time.

I have to jump in on the shingles thing though (sorry not trying to be a know it all or anything). Adults can get chicken pox and its more serious when they do. Shingles is actually caused when you have already had chicken pox and the virus lays dormant in your system and eventually comes up again. You cannot catch shingles, but if you have shingles people who have never had chicken pox can catch it from you. Shingles happens mainly with a compromised immune system and you would have a lot of pain so i wouldn't worry about that. Just have a chat with your doctor that you have been exposed to chicken pox but that you already had it to make sure they think its not a problem, but it really should be fine.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Morning girls

Asher LMAO at your fanny snot ha ha that made me laugh!! :haha: Hope it's your plug starting to go. Funny you say that with the changing the beds thing as I did the same thing the day before I went into labour. I also went and did a massive shop at Sainsbury's which was enough to feed the 5000 for no particular reason. I think our brains secretly know something we don't and make us get all prepared! 

Emma sorry to hear about your heartburn, I feel your pain as I always have heartburn too :hugs:

Blob I don't reckon you'll go overdue... hurry up baby! I keep checking my phone to see if you've text to say you're in labour! BTW I just looked at your facebook photos and your little girl is soooo cute!

Apaton oohh soo exciting!! I went the day after my bloody show, hopefully not much longer for you now!!! :happydance:

Hope MamaB is well on her way by now, how frustrating being cooped up in the hospital.

MrsJ I didn't leak anything before giving birth, but sure enough it was there afterwards!

Danielle as far as I know if you had it then you are immune to it, but maybe ask your midwife as I'm not sure with being so close to delivery?

Becs have a lovely time at the christening


I'm just waiting for the midwife to come and check on Holly. I really hope she has put on some weight, I think she has as she looks a bit plumper and has been feeding well with the breast/expressed milk/formula combination so FX. She's still looking a bit jaundiced though, but a bit better I think. 

xx


----------



## Blob

Thanks hun :hugs: :hugs: I hope baby comes at some point soon i just cant see it though :hissy:

I SO hope she has put on weight :hugs: least she still looks like a baby Tabs had doubled in weight by 8 weeks :dohh: Also I just thought Tabs looked tanned :rofl: I knew about jaundice but my dads side of the family is really brown all the time ha ha!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Danielle, I totally agree. I'm constantly analysising signs etc and every time I go to bed I think.. oohh.. maybe tonight is the night and then wake up disappointed!

MrsJ that would have driven me mad too! I'm very lucky as my dh is totally ready and prepared. He's done all the little jobs, stopped drinking (so he can drive at the drop of hat/baby) and he's constantly checking his phone. If it goes out of signal he gives me a landline number to call instead. Bless him.

Blob I totally agree. I don't care so much about when he comes but this is like watching a kettle boil. I would just like to know when and then I can ensure I'm well fed and slept.

Emma could you imagine if we were all synced in together!!! The forum would go so quiet and then all hell would break loose!!

:hi: mama.bear! You've chosen a gorgeous name for your LO!

Krakir, when I read your post I thought Blackberry as in the phone. How sad! I hate the blimen things as well but love fruity Blackberrys! Hope your pains lead to something exciting if you want them to.

Asher I changed the bedding last week but don't think I'll do it again for a little while (hopefully) incase my waters go. I've got clean sheets waiting to one side for my dh to deal with when I go in to labour.

Apaton that is great news!!! How exciting! aagghhhh... I want contractions! I know I'll regret saying that soon! LOL

Well for most of yesterday and still today I've been getting what feels like trapped wind/constipation but no matter what comes out it doesn't go away. I went for a walk yesterday so I'm wondering if it's due to that? I'm going to go for another one today to see it it gets things going. Does anyone know if a trapped wind feeling is a sign? Blimen hec I feel like I'm in my two week wait again and analysising every blimen sign!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi all! Can't believe there are no more babies this morning! Although it is really soundling like there are a few brewing up ready! I think they are all going to arrive at once!
Apaton wooooo on your show, hope it gets started nice and quickly for you!
Becs enjoy your day!
Asher..... hee hee! You made me laugh at your fanny snot! Fingers crossed it will all start soon!
Emzy, so pleased she's feeling a bit better and hope it's good news at the check up today! Every time you put a new pic up on facebook I think she looks even cuter!
Danielle, get bouncing on that ball! I would give someone a call re: chickenpox but think you'll be fine as you've had it.
Elmaxie, how frustrating for you that these cramps have still not turned into proper contractions! I would just say, hold on to the hope that your active stage of labour will fly by as your body will have done all the preparing etc early on!
Anyone heard from fishy recently? She's been a bit quiet?
Blob.... still nothing eh :( It will happen all so suddenly I bet you!

Well ladies, I had a fun night last night! I ended up having to call an ambulance for DH as he woke up at 1am dizzy, hallucinating and sweating and with the most blinding headache ever, he couldn't do anything and I couldn't get him to move, I have never seen him like that before, it was so scary! He had used some medication earlier on in the evening (about 7pm) for a 'bum' problem he has had before, he got it prescribed about a year ago and still had the cream so just used it when the problem flared up.

It turned out it was a GTN headache... caused by something in the cream which they use to treat heart attacks/angina apparently, it caused something in his blood to expand or something.. but because SS's were in bed I had to just let him go off in the ambulance, couldn't go with him so ended up sitting up and waiting to hear something! Got a call from him about 4/5am and he was loads better and being discharged so had to get the kids up out of bed which they found very exciting! Especially as they saw lots of bears on the way to hospital apparently!

The doctor told him that he's had many patients having a heart attach refuse to take the stuff because they say the headache is worse pain than the heart attack itself?!

It was very strange having to ring his mum at 2am and start the conversation with "I'm not in labour!"


----------



## Jellycat

Asher - I quite like the name Fanny Snot :rofl: I must tell my DH that one....... I'd be cleaning the sheets again aswell, I like to be prepared

Danielle - Hope you manage to rest some today as I think it won't be long for you xxx In regards to Chickenpox I had to be tested a couple of weeks ago as one of the partners in antenatal had cp. If you have had it when you were younger then there is no problem, if you hadnt then you need to see your gp for further details as it can be dangerous regardless at what stage of pregnancy or upto a week after having the baby. As you have had it you will be ok, if your not 100% sure you have had cp go to gp for a bloodtest and they can double check your immune

Apaton :wohoo: Keep us posted but that's great news!

MrsJ - I know my sister didnt leak beforehand so it doesnt mean baby isnt on its way or that you wont produce once baby is here xx

Becs - enjoy the Christening hope it will be nice weather, you put me to shame with your 3 mile walks I did say once on leave I was going to aim to go for a long walk every day so I suppose I have no excuse now

:hi: Mamabird I like the name Sophie and had it on our list

Elmaxie - Maybe you are in long early stages and you just wont get a show this time... not everyone does. Dont get disheartened xx

Emzy - Loving the new pictures you have posted on FB, Holly is so adorable xx

Well so far today DH and I have rearranged the Nursery and placed our carseat base in the car and tested sand checked how to use the carseat.... lets just say I need a little bit of practice :blush: If i'm like this with the carseat I dread to think what I am going to be like with my pram when it finally arrives...... Housework for ,e today, determined to sort our house out then I can start my RLT.

Hope to hear of some birthing stories soon


----------



## Jellycat

Oh Louise that must of been so worrying for you last night, so pleased hes OK now xx


----------



## Asher

I decided not to do the beds after all as my mum said I was mad too. She has said leave them, and she will help one day this week if I insist. So instead I have vacuumed and mopped and washed and ironed like a mad thing. I am swimming in a bit too, so that should help with some of this nervous energy.

DH has annoyed me by making a stupid comment, and I am feeling a bit grrrr now. It will wear off!

Louise your poor DH!! Hope he's okay. 
Sounds like things are hotting up for you Apaton! Exciting!
Elmaxie, surely things have got to pick up for you soon, this has been going on for days now! No wonder you're getting fed up!
Jelly, loving the car seat trying thing! It's a good idea, but soon enough you'll be able to do it with your eyes closed! I wish I had done it with our new car seat before Jack was born - we ended up being discharged from hospital at 10pm at night, so it was dark, and we had to go in the lit undercover carpark at the hospital to read the fitting instructions!! Doh!!

Let's have some baby news soon! Somehow, I don't think it will be from me! Mine all seems quite settled again! Unless of course the "fanny snot" is something to get excited about. Hmmm was thinking of DTD tonight, but he's got little or no chance now with him irritating me!


----------



## Daisybell

Hi mamabear :wave:

Danielle if you have had chicken pox before you should be fine hun. :thumbup:

elmaxie i know wot you mean about feeling as though u are "off loading" but dont feel guilty hun :hugs: if your mum is anything like OHs mum she would av him every day if you let her. 

emzy pleased to hear holly is looking better, good luck with the MW i'm sure she
has put some weight on if she has been feeding well :hugs:

sending :dust::dust: to Apton 

Asher "fanny snot" :haha: oooo you could be losing your plug? :dust: for you too :)

louise pleased your DH is ok :thumbup:

F&C :hugs: i dunno if it is a sign but i felt like that the other day
i think its to do with babys head or something :shrug: 

ive felt alot of pressure down there over the last 5days (in my foof and bum) 

will check back later, hopefully we will av some :baby: news???


----------



## genies girl

Louise your poor dh thats all you need on top of everything else, hope he okay now

Asher- i feel the need to go and change the beds now :)

Elmaxie- i assume you wernt burgled in the night?

Jelly cat- im with you on the practicing i did that the other day i still havent managed to collapse the buggy on my own and its a bit big

Well i waddled my way to the local car boot this morning in case there were any bargains to be had, which there wernt but it was good exercise , i must admit i wore sunglassses the whole time otherwise people like to comment or ask when in due.
Going to do some more sorting today going to get dh to drag out the contents of my wardrobe so i can sort through it then nearly every cupboard in the house will be sorted.

on a baby front i have no signs whatso ever that the babies are coming , nothing to report about plugs or period pains but am wishing you all on i will be here talking to myself soon :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm still here Louise and still pregnant! :hugs:


----------



## ladykara

Mrs_ N- i had worked it out last week, ill see if i can find my post about it but think boony is right its about 35+4/5.. mine should be going up any day now.. 

Daisybell - I have some in my fridge, i wasnt too impressed hence why the stuff is still in my fridge but taking it in to work on my last day

Genies-might try the pear cider myself then... sounds nice. Hubby is getting me a bottle of champagne once i give birth.. but i plan to breast feed so i would still only be allowed a small glass... but it will be the best glass ever !!!!!

Rocky- call MW honey x

Limpetsmum- good on your hubby !!! mine is painting the entire house next weekend..i plan to go shopping :thumbup: ..lol

Snoozie- i giggled when i read your post, i make sounds, i moan and sometimes scream with the pain of BH and baby kicking me, everyone ignores me now as i do it too often, hubby said i have to have a warning word so he knows which ones to actually take noticed of.....

Choc- as said before you will know, BH are not really suppose to hurt.. well compared to real labour.

Blondie- glad it went well honey 

Elmaxie- 4am !!! thats my first loo trip time.. lol

Mama.bear- welcome honey x

Krakir-how you feeling now ?

Laura617- Yes my LO has had major increased movement .. might just mean they have no room so we feel it more....When im not working i am also glued to bnb... I also have my lap top on with a window open to this web site so must look like im always here

Teeny weeny-- OMG how close are you, im soooooooooo jealous !!!!!

Louise- oh babe what a night you guys had, hope your hubby is ok now... must have been scary. at least you didnt go into labor then !!

Jellycat- My OH is dying to put the car seat base in the car and set it all up.. i told him he cant until the 2nd of Sep....arnt we due to up on our ticker this week?

Sorry if i forgot anyone.... xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Good....Afternoon All,

Louise, scary stuff, glad all is ok with dh xx

Fanny Snot :rofl: The September Stars pregnancy phrase book, this goes in there with Louise and the Gaviscon 'Man Milk'! 

I am not a great bed changer, the boys have bunks and its bloomin impossible to change top or bottom bunk at my current size! 
I do them in rotation so they get changed once a week, but my youngest its more as she may have a nappy leak or juice cup leak, I find in rotation i have not got a washing machine full on one day but a constant flow which is easier, we have tons of duvet covers anyway, as you can imagine with 2 boys 2 girls! 
Our bed is much more neglected, I just do that as and when, its nice to do it in one day and get all the fresh stuff back on straight from the tumble or line.

Still a stretchy baby in there today, i got up a few times and woke the baby each time, then s/he woke up b4 me this morning, I prefer the baby's body clock to my dd, she was up all through the night wriggling and when she was born was just the same! This baby does seem to sleep when i sleep, just really hope they are the same when 'out'! 

Going to take dd to park, and ds to his granny sitting job, and i promised some glitter and pretty things for my girls to decorate a hot air baloon we are making out of gluey paper stuff, they painted the balloon pink today! 
Funny how different the house is depending on if you have boys or girls, my ds is glued in front of the x box playing guitar hero!! Fun watching him though, he has downloaded the Top Gun theme and it's great! 

Back later, hope to avoid wasp stings today! 

Good luck and labour dust to those needing it, really exited for those just about to meet their babies, but still trying to keep mine in! 9 days little one, then you can come out when you like! 

:wave: back later xx:hugs:

Oh and :wohoo: 36 weeks for me today, 1 week to term!!!:happydance:


----------



## Blob

Ooof Louise that must have been scary :hugs: 
Babythinkpink i have glitter EVERYWHERE... i even found it at the bottom of the pool :rofl: 

I think i may be on my own here but i'm quite happy just waiting for this baby :wacko:


----------



## Jellycat

ladykara said:


> Jellycat- My OH is dying to put the car seat base in the car and set it all up.. i told him he cant until the 2nd of Sep....arnt we due to up on our ticker this week?

I think we are up to the final box tomorrow !! Ahh poor OH wanting to set things up. Ive just set up our m&P swing seat ... after alot of struggling and frustrations. I'm really not good without instructions

Anyone got the babydan carrier togo? It's a hand me down from in laws but no instructions, I cant figure the thing at all, tried googling but cant find the instructions anywhere. Was wondering igf someone could help

BTP - :happydance: on 36 weeks


----------



## Jellycat

Blob I know what you mean about happy to wait, I keep thinking i'm going to miss all the mystery, anticipation and our little one on one chats once baby is born. I love it that I can see my babys bum sticking out and moving it makes me giggle. This is me and babys time before I have to share them with others :blush:


----------



## Blob

My DH has no idea how to put the seat in the car :dohh: But thats not too bad as i know how to fit it haha and he will prob put it in maybe 5 times till baby has grown out of it :lol:


----------



## Blob

Jellycat i never felt like this last time i hated being pregnant but i just like it this time i just feel quite happy to wait and watch bump :)


----------



## Jellycat

Maybe its because this time you know what to expect so arent worried enough to rush little one out. How far did you get with Tabs?


----------



## Blob

39+5 :) so not far from now :haha: but i'm not thinking i will get so lucky this time :dohh: 
Well i cannot wait to meet my baby i cant wait for all of that, but i think i just feel like they got my dates wrong so i dont want to stress that i'm late?? Or i'm just insane ha ha ha!!


----------



## daniellelk

well im still sulking around with back ache and other litle pains :( it's in top of my leg's now aswel :S


----------



## Jellycat

Danielle have you inflated your ball yet this might help get things moving and be more comfortable xx


----------



## daniellelk

Jellycat said:


> Danielle have you inflated your ball yet this might help get things moving and be more comfortable xx

nope :/ don't know where the pump is asked OH to look for it, but I think I have more chance of the cat looking for it then Mike.


----------



## drea2904

Hiya ladies! no more stars but a few close:) Im having niggles aswell and today i woke up with a really sore cold, if you know what I mean, I can handle the cold but this is really sore from my nose to my throat and ive just puffed up like a ball, my eyes all watery and im just feeling sorry for myself!!! 

Got my cradle all set up now, really cant believe this is all happening so soon!!!!!


----------



## daniellelk

daniellelk said:


> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> Danielle have you inflated your ball yet this might help get things moving and be more comfortable xx
> 
> nope :/ don't know where the pump is asked OH to look for it, but I think I have more chance of the cat looking for it then Mike.Click to expand...

Just told Mike that if I had my ball i'd go sit upstairs and bounce on it and he'd get ABIT of piece...so he's going to blow it up with his mouth....


----------



## mama.bear

Asher said:


> Hi mamabear, we're due the same day! Congrats, love the name you've chosen for your little one!
> 
> Hope Mamabird's okay? The update on the other thread basically says there's not too much going on and she'd rather be at home! Hugs!!
> 
> Danielle are you still with us this morning?
> 
> I have got tummy ache, but I think it's spicy curry tummy ache, not "birth a baby" tummy ache! Just went for a wee though (and this may be TMI) and there was a big string of yellow green snotty stuff in the loo and on my toilet roll. More than usual. Hmmm, probably nothing. I told DH (not entirely sure why) and he asked "do I really need to know about your fanny snot?"... now he is busily trying to think of other lovely names for it. The joys of men.

haha we are due on the same day! hooray! that's very cool :) thanks for the love re:LO's name... all along she's been sophie! sophie means 'wisdom' and she's DEF been a teacher for me already, can't imagine what it will be like when she's actually here! wow... it still seems kind of surreal :happydance: in a gooooood way x
i wish i'd looked at this thread a month ago whence i joined B&B :dohh:
it's been an interesting ride, that's for sure... nice to be here now tho, and know that i'm not alone... 
i tell my OH similar things and he just looks at me like, did you REALLY need to tell me that? it's funny, i'm one to share (he's more the strong silent type) and with being pregnant, there's SO MANY interesting and unusual changes our bodies go thru, hard to keep them to meself - just gotta be me :thumbup:
i've been kind of crampy since last night, bit of a back ache, but nothing severe, having trouble sleeping even tho i'm exhausted but that is nothing unusual from what i've read and heard!, actually have some energy and am going to go wash my car this morning cause it's awfully dirty and my OH is working away from home, won't be back until SEPT 9!!!!! that's cutting it close to my guess date, however i've been chatting with sophie and asking politely that she not make an appearance until say the 15th, so papa.bear has time to rest and decompress from his 26day work shift! we'll see if she listens lol... OH says that if she's anything like me (ALWAYS late), she'll take her time getting here so nothing to worry about :)

thanks for all the greetings, mama's :hugs:
it feels good to be part of this community, as i'm not connected to any pregnant mama's here where i live, even tho my younger sis is preggers, she's on a totally different planet and we rarely talk.... 
bLessings x


----------



## Jellycat

daniellelk said:


> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> Danielle have you inflated your ball yet this might help get things moving and be more comfortable xx
> 
> nope :/ don't know where the pump is asked OH to look for it, but I think I have more chance of the cat looking for it then Mike.Click to expand...
> 
> Just told Mike that if I had my ball i'd go sit upstairs and bounce on it and he'd get ABIT of piece...so he's going to blow it up with his mouth....Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Drea that cold sounds yucky you poor thing. FX it's a quick one!

mama.bear, you'll get to find pretty quickly that we all love to talk and share interesting info about what our bodies are up to!! lol x


----------



## Mrs_N

sounds like there's a few stars on their way! :dust: 

well I've just been on the phone to triage - been feeling very damp 'down there' all day, got to ring them back in a couple of hours & let them know what's going on. I'm pretty sure it's not waters - probably just discharge, but want to be sure. We'll probably end up going in this evening to get checked I think.


----------



## Blob

Good Luck Mrs N :hugs: hope its not just yet...but hope it is soon IYKWIM :lol:


----------



## daniellelk

Jellycat said:


> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> Danielle have you inflated your ball yet this might help get things moving and be more comfortable xx
> 
> nope :/ don't know where the pump is asked OH to look for it, but I think I have more chance of the cat looking for it then Mike.Click to expand...
> 
> Just told Mike that if I had my ball i'd go sit upstairs and bounce on it and he'd get ABIT of piece...so he's going to blow it up with his mouth....Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

he's done it now...finally. So I can have a bounce later on :)



Mum's just been and women next door asked me if there was any sign of baby coming, and mum answered for me with a very stern "no" I'v not told her about all my aches and pains...other wise she'd be setting up camp on my garden :/ 

I'v decided when I do go in, im not telling her!! Because she will come and wait at hospital, and I want me and mike to spend abit of time with H on our own when he's born. She's also just asked me who will be fetching us home from hospital and when I said Mike, she went on one saying there HAS to be two people fetching me and baby home incase something happen's with me..


----------



## Mrs_N

yeah, I know I said I was eager to meet baby, but I do want a fully cooked baby lol!


----------



## daniellelk

hope he/she holds on abit longer for you Mrs_N


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck Mrs N! 

Blimen hec danielle that would annoy me, course you only need Mike to bring you and the baby home. I probably wouldn't say either under the circumstances. x


----------



## daniellelk

Fish&Chips said:


> Good luck Mrs N!
> 
> Blimen hec danielle that would annoy me, course you only need Mike to bring you and the baby home. I probably wouldn't say either under the circumstances. x

I don't think she's too impressed that i only want mike with me the whole time im in hospital, but she only live's 2min's away! So when Mike's back at work, if im up for visitors (infact I wont have a choice when it come's to my mum, she'll let her self in) she'll be here all the time :(

i'v just said to Mike that if for some reason midwife sends me to be induced or for a C section, we wont be telling anyone. Just have to hope the cat's will be ok..


----------



## Blob

Yea with my first i really didnt want anyone else around :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Ok so whats the thoughts...bump dropped??
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yes!!! Definitely Blob! You must be so close now. x


----------



## Blob

or last weeks...
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Blob

I'm HUUUUUUUUGEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Mrs_N

definately dropped since last week blob!


----------



## Blob

Least baby is making progress even if it was only today :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mine is still blimen high!

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/Bump/IMG_4458.jpg


----------



## daniellelk

Blob said:


> Yea with my first i really didnt want anyone else around :hugs:

It's not because its my first, it's just my mums controlling and everything would have ot be her way.


----------



## MrsJ08

Danielle - DH and I have agreed that we are not going to tell anyone when I'm in labour. Luckily my parents live a couple of hours away so they can't just turn up. I don't see why you need someone else to bring the baby home? We have also decided that we want the baby to ourselves with no visitors the day we come home and that only my Mum and Dad can come the next day. (DH's parents live in Crete) I think our biggest problem is going to be our neighbours as I know particularly our Polish neighbours will think nothing of knocking the door as it's just their way. They can be a little pushy but not in a nasty way, they are just enthusiastic.

I've been trying to think of ways to deal with the neighbour issue, as we have some good friends on our street and I don't want to offend them. They will definitely be on the look out and know when we arrive home from hospital. Do you think it would be rude if we put up a notice in our window with the baby's name, D.O.B and weight and asking that we are not disturbed for a couple of days but we will give them a knock when we are up for visitors? I can't decide whether it is better to do that or just ignore the door?!

Can I ask another question? Am I the only first time Mum who is going to find it hard to let their baby be passed around when it's first born? Obviously, I won't mind my DH and close family but I can just imagine myself not wanting to allow friends and neighbours to. I feel really mean typing this, obviously it's something I'm just going to have to get over :rofl:

Blob & F&C definitely think your bumps have dropped x


----------



## Mrs_N

MrsJ08 I totally agree with you, I think I'll be nervous about other people holding baby. I'm thinking of things like only if they are sat down, no hot drinks etc etc! I feel like a right meany, but then it's only natural to be protective of your newborn!


----------



## drea2904

Blob and F&c your bumps have so dropped!!! blob i see a massive difference in yours!! awh goodluck girlies, lots of dust:)

Mrs N ive been the same, I went up to assesment a few weeks ago with it, im thinking I may be up again, very damp again.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Mrs J, I didn't think it had so that's nice news! Also I don't think that is rude at all, infact I think that's very thoughtful as you are totally within your right just to hibernate and not tell a soul. Also I am not too keen with the idea of my newborn being passed around unless they're asleep. I'm worried it might be too much for them. x


----------



## drea2904

Mrs J I thought I would be the same with Mason, but I had been through so much and wasnt very well (upstairs and down) that I kinda wasnt, but this time yeah, Its my time to bond with my baby, Im so doing it all very different this time and hopefully my upstairs outcome will be much better if I do. The first day I just want me dh & Mason, its our family bonding time and I want it to be so special.x


----------



## Mrs_N

Drea what did they do when you went up before? 
I feel a bit silly going because chances are it's just discharge or maybe a little incontinence, or even just because it's been quite a warm day maybe I'm just sweaty lol! Eurgh sorry, it's so not ladylike lol! 
Still, I'd rather be sure.


----------



## drea2904

Mrs N, I called and went up, got the usual checks, bp/baby hb/urine and then seen doc who checked my waters hadnt gone and done some swabs with a speculum (like smear), they were so nice and helpful, I totally was the same as you and thinking could be just warm but my mind was so put at ease after Id been. 

Its our bodies and our babies.xx


----------



## Blob

Sorry i didnt mean it like oooh its because its your first :dohh: I meant that i didnt want my family around first time because its such a personal thing. I wanted just my DH and i and i didnt even want anyone there after the birth. I didnt want people taking over and then taking over DD when she was then born :hugs: Sorry. Also meant that this time i dont care because i know more what to expect and will just tell them where to stick it :rofl: Also they can look after DD :haha:


----------



## Blob

F&C that is not high :lol:


----------



## daniellelk

I said age's ago that I wasn't having visitor's for first week or so, so that we could get used to things our selfs and start getting into a routine, but Mike can't have paid paternity, and will only be able to have a day or 2 off :( 
I said i'll lock all the door's, back gate, and leave my key in the front door, so that no one can get in or let them self's in :)
Think i'd get in abit of bother off my mum tho! She wouldn't understand that I want to try and cope on my own and if I needed her i'd ring :/ She has a habbit of always turning up with other people tho, and then sit going "make a coffee then..." and that's the LAST thing I want to have to put up with!!

I don't really have a problem with my neighbour's, tho I may put a sign up in the window, I don't know, guess I'll see when i'v had him :)


----------



## Blob

I said that our parents could visit the day after we got back and that they could come at the same time and i made the time like 7pm...they all had some champagne then had to go for dinners etc I said i didnt want them staying long and i wont this time either. With your first it is just you and your baby and its quiet and snuggly and you are a little family :cloud9: But i guess the difference is you dont get that second time around with a screaming toddler demanding attention too :dohh: 
Yea when DD was born my DH was doing his masters finals so we didnt get anytime either to spend together :hugs:
Who cares what they think they will all forget about it after...only mistake i made was not telling them soon enough that she was born and i was ok :( My poor mum was really worried about me.


----------



## babythinkpink

Just popping by to say hello,

Got tooth ache, and it hurts, if its not one thing its the other! Just given then a good scrub in an effort to help but its throbbing now, it has just started from nowhere, it was bad a few months back but the dentist filled it and it was ok, but suddenly its agony again:brush:

Roast beef in the oven today, smelling rather good already, dh gone upstairs to watch Bond, while dd is say with me and cbeebies, she is tired but i hope holds out til later, she is bad enough at night without having a nap now.

Anyway, sorry it's just a quick hello, this toothache is really distracting and i can't remember anything anyone has said!

Ow, ow, ow owchie xx


----------



## Daisybell

Blob you bump has defo dropped chic looking at the pic's.

Mrs N dont feel silly about going to be checked out, ive been twice in this pregnancy
so far and it will put your mind at rest to know xxx

this time round i said i dont want any vistors for the 1st week, close family fine
but i aint alowing em to just turn up without checking first!
with DD everyone was full on, people constantly turning up no1 rang to check if it was ok before hand and i was too nice to turn em away.

:hugs: babythinkpink 

just got back from the park with dd and im pooped xxx


----------



## Carley22

just popped in after a couple of days off the laptop..... 

WHY ARE THERE NO MORE BABIES YET?

I cant believe i have actually packed my hospital bags lol.... looks like im moving out!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Danielle isn't statutory paternity paid for a week? x


----------



## daniellelk

Fish&Chips said:


> Danielle isn't statutory paternity paid for a week? x

hasn't he got to have been working there for a certain amount of time tho? 
He;s only been at the new compony for 2month's at the most.


----------



## elmaxie

Evening!

STILL no new stars:sulk:

Hmmmm we must be due for a baby boom then over the coming days.:thumbup:

Hoping mamabird is doing well, not been to her thread yet:blush:

MrsN hope all goes well. Dont feel silly about getting checked out. Better to be safe than sorry:hugs:Plus you feel damp...I woke in a huge puddle of pee when I hot 28 weeks and it seems to be on my file for all to read including all the docs I work with but hey I really dont care less anymore me and my baby are fine. So hope you get on ok:hugs:

Blob wooo you certainly have dropped!! Does this mean you may actually be back in the running of next star mummy to go into labour??:winkwink:

Well I blame asher for my days activities.:haha:
After waking up still with really bad period cramps which is consantly there it doesnt come and go. I decided that I should strip our bed(in hope clean sheets might make my waters pop tonight:blush:) did a load of washing and have dusted, tidied and hoovered my whole house. And boy am I sore now! I have sat on abounced on my ball inbetween all this and at times when i have stood from sitting I swear I though my waters might go or babys arm might fall out. Its actyally got to the point OH is a bit worried as I keep saying if nothing has happened by Tuesday when I go back to CTG I am going to ask them to have a look up there and see whats going on with my cervix as its bloody sore and sore ALL the time...he I think now realises I am in pain as I want people to check me out:nope:

Better go and cook some tea I guess but I really cant be bothered.

Emma.xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Danielle, I may be wrong but as far as I am aware he is legally entitled to 2 weeks paid paternity, and then a further year that can be taken at any time up until the child's 5th birthday, although this isn't paid... 
Blob, definately dropped!
Fishy, your bump is really lovely! Really round and smooth!
Carley thank goodness you've done your bags! ANy more twinges over the weekend?
Daisy, happy 38 weeks! And to me too!
BabyTP, your roast beef sounds lovely! Hope your toothache sorts itself out!
As far as visitors are concerned, I am phoning my mum when I'm in labour as she is going to come down and look after my animals etc, and SS's if they are still here! No doubt her and my dad will be sat in the waiting room at the hospital while I am giving birth, they'll see the baby very soon after she's born I think, and will stay until I come home from hospital but she knows that we want to be alone for our first night at home. Mum is good like that, I'll just have to tell her. I'm more concerned about people from the base inviting themselves to the hospital and to the house as soon as she's born!

We have some visiting to do once she's here, we are off to Minehead for the weekend of the 26th Sept to visit DHs family, as much for him to say bye as much as showing off the baby! If she comes earlier we will go and visit earlier, as that weekend is our last full weekend before DH goes.

Had a very lazy day today, all of us stayed in our pyjamas all day, SS's have loved having a pyjama day! Oh no, it appears we didn't take the children back to Kent today as instructed by the solicitor, oh dear!


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

Mrs N - hope all is ok :hugs:

On the subject of paternity pay you have to have been employed by the company for 26 weeks continuously prior to the 15th week before the baby is due and still be employed when the baby is born. Here is the link https://www.hmrc.gov.uk/forms/sc3.pdf 
We had to look into this ourselves. Technically DH isn't entitled because although he is at the same school next year he was on a temporary contract from Jan to July and starts his new contract (full-time permanent) from Sept 1st. As it happens the headmaster has offered him some Paternity leave but I don't think he will be able to take more than a week and it won't be all in one go (his choice). Therefore, I think that there could be an element of discretion in it and it might be worth asking the question. 

After my tantrum yesterday, DH has pulled his finger out today job's wise. I now have a fully tiled bathroom - waiting for it to dry and the last bit of grouting will be done tomorrow. I also have 3 new spotlights in place and in working order - hurrah. DH also has a plan for the rest of the week so I'm feeling a lot happier. I nearly fell over in the Bathroom earlier, luckily he caught me just in time. I think it was a bit of an eye opener and seems to have given him some motivation!

Well my 4 baby prediction was completely wrong this weekend. FX we get a boom next week x


----------



## Asher

Hello all!!

I'm still with you all on the thing about not wanting to pass your newborn around. I was super protective with Archie especially with him being a little premmie, but slightly less so with Jack, as I wanted to have a bit of time with Archie and let him see that I wasn't spending all my time holding the baby. This time though, I feel more protective again for some reason! 

F&C your bump looks lower to me!! :happydance:

BTP sorry to hear about your toothache! You deserve a break at the moment!! :hugs:

Sorry to hear you're not well Drea. x

Carley well done you for packing! 

Well my MW has just been round and delivered the homebirth box! It's in the baby's room now just waiting. She also said she knows where the pool is, and has given me the details for ordering a liner online for it. I am shocked to say she was really positive about the chances of getting a homebirth, and she's made me feel quite excited about it now!! Fingers crossed!! :baby:


----------



## 123Deirdre

im thinking i might be in labour


----------



## NurseKel

Yipee! Its been too long since we had a baby born. Lol. 
Asher, I'm so happy it looks like you'll be getting your home birth. 
Hi MrsJo! Hope all is good with you and DH.


----------



## 123Deirdre

they were coming thick and fast those babies and they seem to have stopped...i think its definately time for baby number 12


----------



## Blob

:wohoo: :wohoo: Good Luck luv :)


----------



## Asher

Yay Deidre123 good luck!!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Good luck Deirdre - we were due the same day!

:hi: Nurse Kel - we are good thanks. DH is in my good books today! Thanks for asking. Hope you are ok? Guessing baby is holding on in there which is great x


----------



## Jellycat

Deirdre fingers crossed, keep us posted xxx

I'm glad i'm not the only one who doesn't want everyone holding the baby, especially the first couple of weeks :blush:

Been busy today, look forward to doing more housework tomorrow. Having tremendous Heartburn and I havent even eaten dinner yet ! Baby has not stopped moving for the past hour and half its giving me motion sickness !

Blob & Fishy - Both of your bumps have definatly dropped !!!

BTP - your not having much luck at the mo what with wasp stings and toothache. Hope it gets better soon xx

Asher good news on getting the homebirth kit


----------



## Jellycat

Oooo Mummy2Asher waters have just broken. Shes posted on a seperate thread. Maybe we will have 4 babys this weekend !!!!

Currently listening to radio 5 with men talking about what they should do with a new baby....


----------



## daniellelk

goodluck dierdre :)

My back pain's arnt so bad now :/ Think my body was just playing games again :'(


----------



## babythinkpink

Evening all,

Toothache eased a bit, hoping it goes, i have really bad gums and suffer with bad teeth/bleeding gums during pregnancy:growlmad:

Perhaps another baby, good luck Deirdre xx

Everyone ok, MummytoAsher, i think is due about the same time as me, perhaps i am getting her muddled? :shrug: Good luck to her anyways!

Flippin internet keeps going off! 

I know nothing about what men are entitled to work wise, my dh was all up together with it when dd was born, then when she was 4 months old an injury meant he couldn't work, so why i have a real Daddys girl, because its all she has known! 

I am not sure about anyone holding the baby, i feel like this is my last baby and i feel a bit over protective over him/her, I am very much, look but don't touch anyway because i fuss over germs!:haha:
I whisk baby off or use excuses for people no to touch! 

Baby doing somersaults tonight, house in mayhem, will try to come back later!

Feeling hot tonight, and keep getting bump out, not sure why but it feels nice sitting here with the bump exposed :thumbup:

:hugs:xx


----------



## Choc1985

123Deirdre said:


> im thinking i might be in labour

The best of luck and to mummytoasher who's waters have broke 

I'm so tired dp bein a pain today soon my head right in although could be me bein grumpy cos I'm tired lol 

Iv just asked him to change the light bulb and he sed no do it urself so means me climbing on a chair to do it such a pain 

He just told me he sick of my moaning about bein uncomfortable and he is gonna cheat on me unless I stop moaning told him to go ahead and see wat happens if he does.

Can I ask u ladies a question if ur oh were in regular contact with a ex and he says he wants to be close to her how would I react I went mad wen I found this out them I find out a few months bk he asked her to gone things another go but she said no 

I dunno how to take this really 

Anyway I'm off to get food I'm starvin lol


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey ladies, 
I hope everyone is ok today? Only a quick check (to find no more babies have arrived :growlmad:what are you all playing at ladies?)
Well i've had such a busy weekend if this hasn't kick started me early nothing will :haha:. DH walked my poor little feet off yesterday & today looking for work shoes (he's worse than a woman!!!!!). We also went for a look around our last hospital of choice..........and loved it :happydance:. Nice & clean, staff seemed friendly, willing to let us hypnobirth in peace without butting in, all rooms are private with seperate en-suite (like a bupa hospital lol) and they have all the contraptions we hope to make use of :thumbup:. I have a midwife calling me from there tomorrow to hopefully issue me with a hospital number for that trust so they can put me some notes together before i actually need to go in.
I also grabbed a bargain in Debenhams of all places :wacko: a pack of 2 nursing bra's in the sale were down to £12.50 & they were on buy one get one free. So i had 4 nursing bra's for £12.50 :happydance: they are nice & soft so should be comfy to sleep in! 



> "do I really need to know about your fanny snot?"...

:rofl: brilliant hun!



> Alright have a question, is anyone else getting increased movement from the baby? I feel like it moves non stop and I don't know when it ever rests lol.

 Same here - i thought they were meant to move less as they get more & more squashed in there, mine feels like it has friends over to party each night :haha:

Louise - glad your husband is ok now - what a scare it must have been for you hun :hugs:

Right - i hear my crumble calling me then i'm off for a bath xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Good luck MummytoAsher!

Just checked Mamabirds thread and she's 10cm and about to push :wohoo:


----------



## Asher

Good luck MummytoAsher and Mamabird! 

Well, we DTD before, and wow have I been having mad contractions ever since! I am bouncing on this ball like you wouldn't believe, trying to will it on ha ha!! It will all stop as usual!! Hee hee the fun of it all!! Who would have thought I would be welcoming worsening pain!


----------



## Fish&Chips

daniellelk said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Danielle isn't statutory paternity paid for a week? x
> 
> hasn't he got to have been working there for a certain amount of time tho?
> He;s only been at the new compony for 2month's at the most.Click to expand...

Ahh yes you are right, what a shame. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

123Deirdre said:


> im thinking i might be in labour

OMG!!! So exciting! Good luck hun. x


----------



## MrsJ08

Sounds promising Asher :wohoo:


----------



## Asher

I know mrsJ! Not getting my hopes up though!! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

And whoo hoo for Mummy2Asher! My goodness you log off for an hour or two and look what happens!!

Asher it sounds like you are on your way too! So glad you had the kit delivered and you reached full term in time!

I'm getting back aches tonight but really low down where my coccyx is. I know the uterus is attached there so FX it's a good sign. x


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww, good luck to you all girls! 

Just dropping by with :kiss: for you all - been a busy weekend with tidying and MIL coming down and I am wiped. No sign of Simba coming out, everything has gone quiet! -x-


----------



## Sarahkka

Good afternoon girlies!
Just had a lovely relaxing morning at the Farmers' Market and am looking forward to a quiet afternoon of knitting and a really yummy dinner tonight with all that gorgeous summer produce we picked up. 
Um, fresh healthy produce and several pies.... :blush:
:)

Mamabird, thinking of you!

And thinking of all of you who are teetering on the cusp of labour.

Still a few weeks yet for me, I think.


----------



## Louise3512uk

OOoooohhh it's all so exciting!!

I think we should have a race... between Deidre, Asher, MummytoAsher, and possible Elmaxie who has been quiet today?!?!?! There are a few about to evict I think! I think odds are on Brigitte being next if she started pushing an hour or so ago, I imagine her baby girl is in her arms as we speak :cloud9: my goodness I'm finding it so overwhelming!

I'm with everyone on the possessive mother thing! I have said to DH that I don't know if I'm going to want to hand her over to anyone! Especially one of the wives here, the wife of one of Wayne's good friends, she's so rough with our other friend's baby and I will be cringing so much if she grabs her and manhandles her about, but she doesn't ask she just goes and picks baby up!

Nothing going on for me either, won't be DTD tonight as DH is still feeling so poorly... typical! Fishy, fingers crossed it continues this time!


----------



## Jessica214

Soo will bitchyness take you over the edge to labour??? just woundering cause im so bitchy and cranky and whiny i want to slap myslef!!! haha :) Maybe im just having an emotional day i dunno?? i want everything to be done but i dont want to do ANYTHING but sleep....and i am now drinking like a camel!! 

someone tell me they have extra bitchy days too:blush:


----------



## Asher

Jessica, yes!! Me!! I have been a super hormonal bitch from hell today, and there was nothing I could do to stop myself! I feel better now but have been awful today.

I hope these pains of mine continue. I am happy for you to come out now little one! Stop taunting me!!


----------



## daniellelk

still achy back but not like last night :( been such an emotional cow today! Think the pain's getting to me now :/


----------



## Jessica214

Asher said:


> Jessica, yes!! Me!! I have been a super hormonal bitch from hell today, and there was nothing I could do to stop myself! I feel better now but have been awful today.
> 
> I hope these pains of mine continue. I am happy for you to come out now little one! Stop taunting me!!

I hope she comes out for you soon!!! 

thanks! im glad im not the only one!! i feel so bad for hubby!! I actually threw a temper tantrum today and stomped my foot down...literally!! haha...it was actually kinda funny that im acting like a 2 year old!


----------



## kittykitty

Choc, I think your OH is being a bit of a tool to be honest!! I would never stand for that from my hubby.

Good luck to everyone who little'ns are on their way and due to arrive shortly :)

I am really trying for mine to make an appearance but he really isn't having any of it. Never thought my body would make such a comfy home for him lol. Started the rasberry tea leaf and I'm trying to find the effort and motivation to have sex lol. I know that might sound strange but I'm so big iand been tired recently I just haven't felt in the mood.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oooh it's all happening in here tonight!! Good luck to all those with contractions/breaking waters/back ache etc!

Just popping back in to say that the midwife came and checked on Holly today and I'm so happy as she has gained 5oz in 2 days! She took some more blood to check her jaundice as well and her bilirubin levels have dropped, so she is on the mend! She's currently looking very cute asleep on her Daddy :cloud9:

I hope there are more babies here by the time I come back! Come on babies!!!

xx


----------



## Asher

Aw Emma that is just the best news! She is doing so well! And isn't it just heart melting stuff when they sleep on Daddy!? Gorgeous!! xx


----------



## Blob

Deidre, Asher, MummytoAsher :wohoo: :wohoo: 
Havent heard from Elmaxie but she might not text :shrug: I really should put my phone in signal though :dohh:

Emma :hugs: :hugs: good girly thats fab news!!!


----------



## Daisybell

123Deirdre said:


> im thinking i might be in labour

oooo sending baby :dust: good luck hunni 

Good luck mummytoasher! :dust:

yay Mamabird :wohoo: cant wait to hear the news that star no12 has arrived :happydance:

:hugs: danielle 

kittykitty i know what you mean about not been in the mood for sex!

Emzy thats fantastic news about holly!!


----------



## ladykara

choc, your OH is being a twat, you can tell him i said that too !!!!i get so angry when is see women being treated so bad by their OH... when your pregnant too !!! 

So we have three ladies who could be giving birth in the next 48 hours... come on girls !!! make it 12 hours !!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Jessica214 said:


> Soo will bitchyness take you over the edge to labour??? just woundering cause im so bitchy and cranky and whiny i want to slap myslef!!! haha :) Maybe im just having an emotional day i dunno?? i want everything to be done but i dont want to do ANYTHING but sleep....and i am now drinking like a camel!!
> 
> someone tell me they have extra bitchy days too:blush:

I am having a really irritated day, EVERYTHING and EVERYONE is irritating me and i just want to scream! 
Managed to get most of the kids in bed, and will go to bed myself shortly to try and chill!! 



Emzywemzy said:


> Just popping back in to say that the midwife came and checked on Holly today and I'm so happy as she has gained 5oz in 2 days! She took some more blood to check her jaundice as well and her bilirubin levels have dropped, so she is on the mend! She's currently looking very cute asleep on her Daddy :cloud9:
> xx

That is great news, I love the on Daddy times, took lots of pics of dd newborn and cuddled up on Daddy's chest, we have one stuck up on the fridge, and i am looking forward to the same with this baby! :hugs:

Well labour :dust: to those in need, going to try and chill in bed now, like i say been a bear with a sore head this evening, I am never sure what it all means, i never notice any difference in my leading up to labour because i was induced, but with dd who was natural my waters just broke, i hadn't noticed nesting, or moods or anything, in fact i was really shocked!

Night night all, will be back in morning to see how many babies we have!:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## babythinkpink

ladykara said:


> choc, your OH is being a twat, you can tell him i said that too !!!!i get so angry when is see women being treated so bad by their OH... when your pregnant too !!!

Agree totally, what things to be saying to you, almost strange tbh, is he trying to make you feel insecure because he feels lacking somewhere? 

Just don't understand men! 

:hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I found this whilst doing a google search and found it really informative!

Early Warning Signs For Labour
It&#8217;s not like it is in the movies. When a woman goes into labour, there is rarely a gush of fluid and then a mind-blowing cramp that doubles her over in screaming agony that must be answered with a panicked rush to the hospital. No, the onset of labour is a surprisingly gradual thing and a woman in tune with her body will see the warning signs long before contractions make her growl.
When any of the following happen, a woman can be sure that labour is on it&#8217;s way. It may take a few hours or a few days, but it&#8217;s happening. All she should do is make sure her hospital bag is packed, have a bite to eat and get some sleep - things are about to get very busy!
Backache
Before contractions start, many women will develop a backache. This isn&#8217;t the same soreness many women get from carrying their baby around up front. No, this is a deep ache that will happen in the lower back from the hips to the top of the pelvic bones. It won&#8217;t feel like pain, but it will feel annoying and inescapable: position changes will not remedy this type of back ache.
When a baby has &#8220;dropped&#8221;, usually a few weeks before birth for first-time mums and a few days or hours before birth for more experienced mums, it puts pressure on the pelvis. This is one reason for some of the backache, but mainly the backache is due to actual contractions. Of course, the contractions are so mild that most women would never feel them. But, they do show up as a persistent dull lower back ache. Non-pregnant women will also feel this at the onset of menstrution and throughout their period.
Cramps
Menstruation is a good analogy for the feelings a women gets before labour begins. Just as with menstruation, the cervix needs to open (though just a tiny bit) and the uterus must provide gentle crontractions to move the menstrual blood out of the body. If a woman feels &#8220;period cramps&#8221; near the end of her pergnancy, it&#8217;s a very good sign that her body is about to go into labour.
Diarrhea
This is one of the least pleasant sign that labour is approaching. In order to ensure that there is maximum room for a baby to pass out of the uterus and through the birth canal, a woman&#8217;s body evacuates her bowels before labour happens.
If a pregnant woman finds that she is suddenly experiencing loose stools and multiple trips to the bathroom, that is her body&#8217;s way of saying, &#8220;you&#8217;re baby will be arriving soon.&#8221; Mums should keep well hydrated and continue eating to sate their hunger. Women with constipation problems may find that their body goes through a couples days worth of diarrhea, often spaced a few days or weeks apart, to help ensure the body voids as much stool as possible. Sometimes the contractions of the bowels required to move the stool out of the body can be mistaken for labour. Women should always keep calm when they experience this and call their healthcare provider or their doula for assurance.
Nesting
It sound almost comical: a woman approaching labour gets a sudden insatiable urge to tackle a big homemaking project. It is true, though. Women nearing labour often get an urge to clean, decorate or organize. I, myself, wound up on the bathroom floor scrubbing a dirty shower stall at 2am while my husband pleaded with me to go to bed and rest. I gave birth two days later.
The important thing to remember is to keep it simple and light. Women shouldn&#8217;t be doing hard labour, hauling heavy objects or climbing ladders in their last trimester. The urge to nest is a primal urge to make sure there is a safe place for baby to be after birth, so don&#8217;t ignore it, but don&#8217;t overdo it either. Partners will usually be happy to do the harder jobs for their pregnant wives and girlfriends.
Shivering or Trembling
Some women, without being cold or physically exhausted, may experience shivering or trembling before labour begins. Changes in the hormones responsible for helping to trigger labour may cause shaking. If the shaking is disconcerting, a woman can call her healthcare provider or her doula for guidance.
If a woman recognizes any of these very early labour symptoms, she should first make sure she is ready for labour to begin. Is she rested? Has she made arrangements for pets or other children? Is the hospital bag packed or are all the supplies for a homebirth ready? Is she hydrated and has she eaten? Are the baby supplies available for when baby arrives? Is the carseat installed in the car?
This is the time to make sure all the last minute preparations are made. This is not the time to panic. Some women will want to talk with their healthcare providers, but they don&#8217;t need to unless they want assurance on specific issues. Women should definitely call or email their doulas to let them know that things are slowly beginning to happen. This is not a sign that labour has officially begun, but it is a sign that labour will begin very soon.
i pasted this as i also found this informative as there isnt much on early signs is there!!! fingers crossed any day now.


----------



## Snoozie

Come on Sept babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck to all feeling they are going pop.xxx

Choc, he's an arse. How does he expect you to react, you are carrying his child while he's 'getting close' to his ex....wtf????!!!!!!! You deserve better, he really doesn't deserve a lovely little family.xxxx Sending you some massive hugs.xxx


----------



## becs0375

Evening!!!

How exciting about all the possible new arrivals!!!

Just caught up with about 10 pages!!! Sorry no personals but I have had quite a long day!! My nieces christening was lovely and as lovely as it was seeing friends and family I am bloody shattered!! Been on my feet for nearly 3 hours I guess hasn't helped, but I was making tea, coffee and tidying up etc!! Then we got home about 9ish, took Muprhy for a walk, had a shower and now I am relaxing! Just had to take some paracetamols as my back is pulsating! Its been such a manic day, if this doesn't help her out I don't know what else will!! She is curently wriggling around in there!! Everyone kept telling me how well I look and that I am glowing, depsite me feeling like a beached whale!!!!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Ooooooo Ive just realised I havent got a text buddy for this thread :blush:

Does anyone want to swap numbers with me ? :flower:


----------



## NurseKel

Hey ladies! For any of you using the birthing balls I have a question as this is my first experience with one. I started using mine today and while it's comfortable to a point to sit on if I do the bouncing and swaying I get really bad pains low in my abdomen to both sides. Is this normal? Does using the ball make you ladies have pain?


----------



## Louise3512uk

Fishy, I love that! It's really clear.. will be looking at that for every niggle and twinge I have!!!

Can't wait for the update on mamabird!

Choc.. I have to agree with the girls, I think your OH is completely out of order, he sounds immature and I would be seriously thinking about putting him back in his place!


----------



## genies girl

wow i miss an afternoon and its all going on, to those who are startin g good luck little stars hope for news of you in the morning!

I have hospital (again) in the morning for my repeated gtt test and ctg ect x


----------



## elmaxie

Hey!

Sorry I have been quiet but am still here.
Just been busy doing too much housework today(possible nesting?) and in constant pain like I have the worst period ever. So really have nothing to do bit whinge lol

blob I would text you or use OH mobile to update if I was in hospital if there is signal and some time...but believe me if I had anything remotely regular and full on labour I would be on here!

Just off to bed, OH has tried to massage my bum/hips so hoping to get some relief from that. Have taken my ranitidine so no heartburn BUT I really have over done today and have had the odd chest pain so if itcontinues tomorrow I think I might call triage/pregnancy unit and see what they say also ask about my constant pain for the last 6 days too! I am so worried that something is going on like I am dilating and next thing I will be waking up wanting to push lol ok so wishful thinking but I am starting to worry a bit deep down.

Wooo mamabird hope your little girl is here by now and your doing well!

Deirdre good luck and hope we hear good news soon!

Mummytoasher hoping your baby is here soon too!

Asher I am wishing you increasing pains and full on home birthing labour!! Don't think it will be often that I get to say that and hopefully get away with it lol

so maybe by tomorrow we will be up to 15 stars born!!!

Sorry for my selfish post hope your all good and I can get a decent catch up tomorrow with Nathan at the childminder and OH working!!

That's of course if my waters don't break all over my nice clean sheets!!

Night ladies!

Emma.xx


----------



## Blob

Fishy wish that post applied to me but it doesnt :cry: 
First baby...didnt drop...no back ache ever...no cleaning :lol: 
This time all of them weeks ago and no baby :shrug:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Sorry for selfish post but... naughty me and DH managed to look on bitch face's facebook profile... we have done it a few times just to keep an eye on what has been happening with the kids etc...
It appears she has gotten rid of the dog (German Shepherd puppy... coincidence that we have a German Shepherd??) Bad thing is, this is the 3rd dog she'll have gotten rid of in 18 months... and each time she does it in secret while the boys are with us :( Poor kids, they love that dog too!

Another thing... it seems that she has split up with boyfriend!! (Again not a new thing, she has had so so many partners, she meets them off the internet - which is fine, but the first time she meets them in person she does it at home when the kids are there.. they are always introduced to them straight away. They have even met her one night stands before (imagine a 3 yr old saying to you 'mummy has lots of man friends, some of them are only for one night')... this was the 3rd boyfriend this year, as they get older they get to know them much better (they usually move in quickly... or she gets engaged).... and even though she's only been with this one for about 3 months, the boys really liked him and mention him a lot so they will be gutted to go home to no dog and no fella!!!!! Stupid cow!!!!

Sorry to go on again! Since we started with the court case 2 and a bit years ago, she has had about 16 boyfriends that we have known of, at least 4 that have moved in and one that she was engaged to, two that she told the boys they were moving to wales with and one that she told the boys they were moving to australia with! Does she learn? Nope!!


----------



## mama.bear

Blob said:


> Ok so whats the thoughts...bump dropped??

compared to the pic you posted of last week, you def seem to have dropped!
YAY!! how exciting :happydance:
i love your bump too BTW! mine's much smaller (no one believes me when i say im due in 3wks!) so i'm a little envious :wacko:


----------



## mama.bear

MrsJ08 said:


> Danielle - DH and I have agreed that we are not going to tell anyone when I'm in labour. Luckily my parents live a couple of hours away so they can't just turn up. I don't see why you need someone else to bring the baby home? We have also decided that we want the baby to ourselves with no visitors the day we come home and that only my Mum and Dad can come the next day. (DH's parents live in Crete) I think our biggest problem is going to be our neighbours as I know particularly our Polish neighbours will think nothing of knocking the door as it's just their way. They can be a little pushy but not in a nasty way, they are just enthusiastic.
> 
> I've been trying to think of ways to deal with the neighbour issue, as we have some good friends on our street and I don't want to offend them. They will definitely be on the look out and know when we arrive home from hospital. Do you think it would be rude if we put up a notice in our window with the baby's name, D.O.B and weight and asking that we are not disturbed for a couple of days but we will give them a knock when we are up for visitors? I can't decide whether it is better to do that or just ignore the door?!
> 
> Can I ask another question? Am I the only first time Mum who is going to find it hard to let their baby be passed around when it's first born? Obviously, I won't mind my DH and close family but I can just imagine myself not wanting to allow friends and neighbours to. I feel really mean typing this, obviously it's something I'm just going to have to get over :rofl:
> 
> Blob & F&C definitely think your bumps have dropped x

i'm/me & OH are def on the same page as you!! we're putting up a little note on the door (not that i'm expecting ppl by but you just never know!) and changing the message on the phone giving details but asking that we've no visitors for a least a cpl wks so we have a chance to settle in and get to know each other again! it's like having a honeymoon for your baby, a baby moon :)
i've even read in books that for the first cpl wks, if poss, the only way ppl/visitors should be allowed over is if they are there to clean, bring or cook food, or do laundry haha i love that! and mark my words, i'm gonna follow that as best i can! i'm sure my brother&sister will be kind of peeved but too bad for them - it's my baby and my fam and i'm the mama.bear :happydance:


----------



## MrsJ08

Louise - more proof that her behaviour towards you is motivated by jealousy. Clearly she is a very needy person who can't hold down a relationship. After numerous boyfriends my SD's Mum got married in June to a much older man. As soon as we got married she became fixated on doing the same. Now she's trying to get her sterilisation reversed so she can try and have a baby. I think it's so sad how these women become obsesssed, posesss no emotional intelligence & keep making the same mistakes!


----------



## mama.bear

123Deirdre said:


> im thinking i might be in labour

:happydance: hooray!!


----------



## 123Deirdre

mama.bear said:


> 123Deirdre said:
> 
> 
> im thinking i might be in labour
> 
> :happydance: hooray!!Click to expand...

everything died down again. but think things are coming back...


----------



## mama.bear

aaahhhh labour... seems to me that it takes on a life of it's own! haha
those babe's seem to enjoy teasing us hey?
my girl's been poking me in the ribs with her wee feet and at the same time i'm kinda crampy, an odd combo.. still a cpl wks+ to go and i'm hoping to make it to at least the 11th, 15th would be better... 

i'm off to check the laundry now! def been in nesting mode, OH is working away from home until the 9th and some of the things needing to be done HE has to do so the part of me that wants everything just so is going to have to relax, as hard as that is when i see so many things needing to be done lol

bLessings and sparkly labour vibes to you all... here's to a happy healthy and grounding day!
x


----------



## Laura617

I just saw that our latest star has arrived, mamabird has had a beautiful little girl. The thread already has pics, so happy for her!


----------



## Asher

Congrats to mamabird on the arrival of beautiful Peyton!

Well I have had an awful night's sleep, and am pretty sure I am in early labour. I managed to "sleep" from about 12.30 til about 4am, but have been awake since. I think I am getting pains every 5 or 6 minutes, and I have had diarrhoea and lots of mucousy discharge. I am really uncomfortable and sat here again on my ball trying to distract myself! I bet it all settles back down to nothing!!!


----------



## 123Deirdre

Asher said:


> Congrats to mamabird on the arrival of beautiful Peyton!
> 
> Well I have had an awful night's sleep, and am pretty sure I am in early labour. I managed to "sleep" from about 12.30 til about 4am, but have been awake since. I think I am getting pains every 5 or 6 minutes, and I have had diarrhoea and lots of mucousy discharge. I am really uncomfortable and sat here again on my ball trying to distract myself! I bet it all settles back down to nothing!!!

sounds like me! it drives u nuts doesnt it!


----------



## Asher

123Deirdre said:


> sounds like me! it drives u nuts doesnt it!

:growlmad: yes!! Jack is up now too, and DH. Just Archie to go, and then I guess I just need to plod around and see what happens. It's my birthday tomorrow, and part of me is just excited that I may be about to meet the baby soon, and the other part of me wants it to hang on so we can share a birthday!


----------



## genies girl

yay for mamabid thats great news!

Asher i really hope you get going today then you can have double celebrations tommorow x

im waiting to get up im starving already but hospital isnt until 10 today x


----------



## elmaxie

Morning!

Asher I dont think your going to settle back down to nothing! I think your wee baby is coming today/tomorrow!!:thumbup::happydance:
Its my birthday on Thursday and I really hope I either dont get to then or she arrives then as I want her out now lol....but it woud be special!

Deirdre I hope things pick up for you again!:hugs:

Congrats to Mamabird on baby Peyton...she is gorgeous!!:cloud9:

I was just reading another thread started by Caezzybe in 3rd tri saying she had been in on a trace machine yesterday due to lack of movements and was having to go back in today as although baby did start to move the doc wasnt happy...she was told to take her hospital bags as she might get induced:shrug:so possibly another star induction today!

Has anyone heard from Rockyraccoon?? I know she wasnt feeling great and was thinking of going to hospital but I cant say I have seen anymore updates from her? Plus am sure she was getting induced today too!

Well I had a crappy night sleep...was up loads for a pee/OH snoring but since he is back at work today I felt I couldnt really wake him.:dohh:

I have a dilemma....I dont know who I should call today.
My chest pain has gone, it was only mild and very infrequent and more than likely a chest muscle from manic dusting/hoovering etc but I am totally fed up of this constant period pain. I really just want to be checked over now to put my mind at ease. BUT my notes say for non urgent calls to phone your mw...I dont really see my mw since I attend the hospital clinic and because the 3 modwives in my community are actually based in the next town from me and cover my village and the surrounding rural they are really busy so really dont think I would actually get more than a quick return call.:nope:
Then there is the triage number that says to call in an emergency:shrug:
I cant reaclly say this is an emergency to be honest can I?
"if you require urgent advice about the wellbeing of yourself or your baby 
FOR EXAMPLE
bleeding
reduced/no fetal movement
waters breaking
or when you are in labour"

Hmmm as far as I am aware I am none of these......

WHAT WOULD YOU DO??

I am now on day 7 of these period pains, stabbing in my cervix and today I have bad hip pain due to the housework yesterday....

They should have a number you call for random questions I guess:shrug:

Emma.xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Congrats to Mamabird!

Asher&Dedrie - hope things get going for you. Asher definitely think your waters will go next

Apart from aches & pains nothing happening here. Bad night's sleep as DH was violently sick at 3.30am

Genies - hope your appt goes well

x


----------



## MrsJ08

Congrats to Mamabird!

Asher&Dedrie - hope things get going for you. Asher definitely think your waters will go next

Apart from aches & pains nothing happening here. Bad night's sleep as DH was violently sick at 3.30am

Genies - hope your appt goes well

x


----------



## daniellelk

arr i'v read through the past 3-4page's and forgot alot of things!! :/

erm....
the early labour post...from that I have the back ache, period like cramp's and loose BM, but had that for near on a week now!! Nesting was AGE's ago! Tho I still keep having moment's where I have to tidy something up. 

who said they was worried about waking up ready to push their baby out....I worry the same thing!! (Sorry can't remember name's to post's :/)

Congratulations to another star being born :D

There was more, but I can't remember anyone's user ames or anything :(

AFM - went to bed last night with back ache, and I'v decided I have got to have dropped....I can now see my belly button and some stretch marks underneith it when I lay down :) I couldn't before.. 
I could feel a funny sensation really low down and between my leg's so surely he's engaged now!! (Find out Weds as I have MW then) also ended up getting up to go to the toilet, because it felt like something went pop, then (TMI) trickled out...but there was nothing there :S

OH said to me this morning that he had a rubbish sleep last night, so i'v pointed out he should get used to it because we are probably never going to get a decent sleep again...he's gone to work in a sulk :)


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey ladies, will catch up later as I'm on my mobile & it keeps opening up amazon wgen I come on here. 
Guess what.......I woke up at 4.30am to what felt like a massive contraction. Don't get all excited though cos I had a wee & went back to sleep & nothing but a low ache (almost like I've been kicked in the bladder) since. Oh well, I thought it was exciting enough to share. 
Gonna try & find out who's had their star & then go back to sleep lol xxx


----------



## Blob

:rofl: How come i'm due first and getting nothing and all of you have TONS of signs :rofl: 

Asher your LO is going to be here soon :hugs:

Emma i have NO idea think i would be inclined just to phone your MW and say what your notes say? Then just ask her if you should just phone triage...?


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!

MamaB, congrats, Peyton is gorgeous xx

Asher, eeeee I think yours will be here anyday now!!

Blob, I think yours will be a quick labour that catches you unaware!!

Rocky, I am sure she was being induced today??

Danielle, I hope all is ok with you xx

Louise, what a complete psycho, the woman needs locking up!!

I had a tossy turny night, had a real runny poo, was awful! I had the worst tummy ache, think it must of been the party food, heat and standing for too long!! Hope was soo wriggly and it drove me insane! Finally got comfy and got about 3 hours non stop sleep!! Got housework to do this morning then mw this afternoon, hopefully she will tell me that Hope has moved! I am getting less movement up by my ribs, which feels so much better for me!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,

How cute is Mamabirds baby!?

Sorry to hear so many of you are 'enjoying' false labour too! All gone quiet on the labour front for me too. I might be quiet today, I am at the hospital for checks. Also...ugh, this sounds so stupid.... but I have a real issue with the number 8. A fear that it makes things go back, and I am 8 days until due day and I KNOW it's stupid, I just feel a bit scared and worried about it. Blessing to have my checks today really, I know I am a dumb ass! :dohh:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Morning all. So happy about Brigitte and baby Peyton.. what a cutie!

Asher how are you feeling now? Hope this is it for you :hugs:

Danielle, you must be feeling so frustrated. I had backaches etc yesterday and again half expected to go in to labour last night but nope. My bump doesn't appear to be any lower either.

I also had a bad night's sleep yesterday. It was soooo hot and I had really bad heartburn. I was so hot, whilst half asleep, I convinced myself I had an infection and that I needed to go to hospital. As I said I was half asleep so half since woken up and realised I was just VERY hot.. lol! Also had so many dreams about being in labour. Agghh this is driving me mad and I could still be weeks away!


----------



## daniellelk

I was talking to OH last night about labour, and he asked if i'd decided what pain relife I wanted...but I don't know what I want :s
Think we have both agreed that I wouldn't be able to sit still enough for a epi...tho I said we will see...our hospital wont do them if they think you wont be able to cope having it done (ie if the person doing it, thinks your being too hysterical over having it, they wont do it)


----------



## Mrs_N

woohoo congrats mamabird! :happydance: 

elmaxie I think I'd call the community midwives and ask their advice, failing that just ring the triage number and say you want some advice as you aren't sure what is going on - I'm sure they won't mind. :hugs: 

Well we had our little trip to triage yesterday - they did all the usual things, put me on the monitor for half an hour (I'm actually having BH fairly often, I just can't feel them even though they are registering 40 :wacko:) then the doctor (who was actually a colleague lol!) came and examined me - no rupture of membranes :happydance: she did say there was a LOT of discharge but that it all looked normal. So pleased we went in the end, I slept well knowing everything was fine, I think I would have been worrying if we hadn't gone!
Baby, please stay put another couple of weeks then you are free to come out!


----------



## Asher

Hiya all am still here! Been trying to keep myself busy, pottering about cleaning and had a bath. Boys are behaving pretty well, and I have sent DH off to work. Pains are still exactly the same, 5 or 6 mins apart and the same intensity so unless my waters break I don't think it will be anytime soon, grrrrr. I feel very unlike myself so I know something is up. Bouncing on the ball again to keep things on the move!!

Elmaxie hope you get sorted, best to give them a ring to ease your mind. xx


----------



## Jellycat

Elmaxie - Hope your feeling better than yesterday. Let us know how you get on if you decide to get checked out, I think you should even for peace of mind xxx

Asher - I think you will progress more today... Happy Bouncing

MrsN - Glad you got checked out and all was OK x

So pleased for Brigitte, Peyton is adorable and Brigitte looks well considering how soon after labour the pictures were taken

Right off to do housework, speak to you ladys later xxx


----------



## apaton

hi ladies im still here 2 :haha:
ive got the midwife at 12 , i was starting to worry that it wasnt my show and it was just bleeding but googled and apparently it can take this long :dohh: i always think the doctors are wrong even when theyve been "inside" lol!!

mama bird congrats on your beautiful baby :cloud9:

:dust: to all that want it :)

im in a panic as i think i dont have enough blankets lol, too late now im going nowhere myself incase my waters break lol xx


----------



## Daisybell

congratulations mamabird :wohoo:

Asher & 123Deirdre sounds like it wont be long for you too! :thumbup:

Asher if your lo arrived tomorrow what a fantastic birthday prezzie that would be! :cloud9:

emma if you didnt want to cal the triage and you dont think you will get any help form calling your MW how about calling nhs direct? you can get advice from them and if they are worried they will tel you what to do.

i personaly would just give the labour ward a call n tel em whats been happening and how you are worried, they may ask you to go in to be checked out? :hugs:

thats great news Mrs N :hugs: pleased your lo hasnt decided to make an early apperance xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Good Luck Apaton, hope it all goes well. I'm sure you won't be long now xx


----------



## Cafferine

Wow, everyone seems to have slept badly last night! I thought I was in labour last night I had really bad back pain which then went to my hips and then went to my groin area every 4/5 minutes. I was soooo exhausted though that I just had to go back to bed after being awake for a few hours and I managed to go to sleep and then I woke up and its all gone. The baby has been very quiet the past few days though so I might ring ADAU or delivery suite (which one do I ring?) to see if they will have me in for reassurance. 

Congratulations MamaBird! Your daughter looks beautiful

Asher, no fair get back in line! Your due before me!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just popping in with massive congratulations for Mamabird, how adorable is Peyton!? Gorgeous.

Asher, hope this is it for you!!! Sooo excited for you :happydance: 

:dust::dust::dust: to all that want it :kiss:


I'll pop back later for more updates!

xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Congratulations to Mamabird xx:hugs:

Off to find the thread now!

Just a quick good morning, not a great night but they don't seem to be now anyway! 

Just 8 days b4 plans to evict start, til then if i get any twinge, i am just thinking, not yet!!

:hugs:xx


----------



## Dolly.

Morning ladies!!!
Wow I go away for the weekend and there are more September stars in the world! yay :D
Congratulations Mamabird, hope you and baby are doing well xx

I'm full term today woohoo!!!!

It was my Mum's 50th bday party yesterday and I saw loooooads of family and friends who haven't seen me pregnant and needless to say they were all shocked at how big bump was. It was a lovely day but I was pretty fed up by the end after repeating myself a million times with having to say comments like 'no, there's only one in there'.....'yes he must be a big boy'......'only 3 weeks left'.......'yes i am very uncomfortable' hehehe


----------



## Elphaba

Full term for me too today! 

Congratulations again, MamaBird - your little girl is beautiful!

Looks like these babies are going to start appearing thick and fast now!


----------



## Snoozie

Congratulations to Mamabird xx

I didn't sleep well last night either. I kept dreamiung about jacket potato with tuna/sweetcorn and cheese. I'm vegetarian, wonder what my body is missing lol! I've also craved a chipshop sausage in batter this pg. I haven't eaten meat in 22 years lol! Obviously I didn't indulge but I did lmao! I have never craved meat in any pg so far! Always a first lol.


----------



## stmw

hi everyone 

just popping in to say hello and that I cant believe we are all so close to meeting our beautiful babies!!

xxxx


----------



## daniellelk

Snoozie said:


> Congratulations to Mamabird xx
> 
> I didn't sleep well last night either. I kept dreamiung about jacket potato with tuna/sweetcorn and cheese. I'm vegetarian, wonder what my body is missing lol! I've also craved a chipshop sausage in batter this pg. I haven't eaten meat in 22 years lol! Obviously I didn't indulge but I did lmao! I have never craved meat in any pg so far! Always a first lol.

You'v just reminded me that I was fancying jacket potato! Just put egg's in a pan to have egg mayo sandwhichs tho....hmm not sure which to have now :(


----------



## Choc1985

Morning everyone well I had a ok nite sleep I'm getting fed up now of bein pregnant but everyone tellin me I will miss it lol 

I got a sore belly button it's still a inny belly button but is so so sore today think I have strech marks in it if this is even possible lol it's so so sore though has anyone else had a sore belly button ????


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Just to say a massive congratulations to MamaBird and your daughter is beautiful! x
I really thought there would be more bubbas, so come on ladies get the eviction going!

One week tomorrow until my induction and I am getting impatient.

Also, OH and I have had cross words as baby doesn't have a name yet. OH wants him named the day he arrives, so me being hormonal got the hump and said 'its not the be all and end all...we do have 6 weeks to name him!'....not the best response I now feel. lol
I will have to apologise when he gets back and sit down with the baby name book and write a shortlist with him. I also need to finish my hospital bag and might make the cot up later. By doing these things though it will feel even longer until we get to meet him I think. I guess I am just feeling a bit rubbish and VERY ready to meet this little man now. Hurry up baby! 

Off out with DS to my sisters, but will check back later to keep updated on any new september stars. xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi all, this will be a short one today as I'm not with it at all!
Mamabird, massive congratulations on the birth of Peyton, she's gorgeous!

Asher... labour dust going your way, yet again I feel I'm saying the same thing to you but it's on its way now!!

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals! I'll come and catch up later on x


----------



## limpetsmum

:winkwink:

Morning (again) ladies,

Choc :hugs: your OH sounds a bit of a prat at times hunny, i'd confront him straight off. Ask if he really does want commitment to you & your daughter or if he would rather be involved with his ex. It won't be an easy discussion but at least you will know & can hopefully get it sorted once & for all & move on whichever way it goes. Call me if you need a friend hun :hugs:

Fish&Chips - thanks for the early labour signs post, very informative hun. Sets my mind at rest about my bowels too (sorry if TMI). I only said to DH yesterday 'i thought pregnancy was supposed to make you constipated, i've gone from being an every couple of days person to a 3 times a day no problem person' his respone..........'i've noticed' :haha:

NurseKel - i don't get any pains but it wakes Tufty up (he/she loves it) and i get a numb ass after a while lol. DH hates it as it's all he can hear when he's trying to watch TV/play on his PS3 directly below me :haha:

Elmaxie - i'd call & maybe let your GP know about your chest pains hun, i was severely told off for not reporting my palpitations to mine (despite letting my midwife know) & he sent me straight up to the hospital for an ecg. We think it was all due to the fluid overload but it's better to be safe hun & look after yourselves eh :hugs:. As for the baby related problems, leave your midwives a message & let them get back to you (it is their jobs afterall - i know i'd rather my patients contact me than not) the ball is then in their court isn't it 

I had a strange urge to wash the moses basket blankets yesterday so i washed them overnight & i'm just keeping an eye on the impending rain so i can do my garden dash routine :thumbup: i just thought - god if Tufty comes quickly the poor mite will have no where to sleep in the living room :dohh: how stoopid eh!

I was having a lovely lie in this morning but then i felt wet down below so i decided to get up & put a pad on, i didn't feel overly wet (no patches in the bed or anything) but there was definately fluid down there & on my legs if that makes any sense? I've had no more contractions since the ine int he night (to my knowledge) just weird sensations. My only concern is that most hypnobirth women report they didn't identify early labour & by the time they were mildly concerned & go into hospital they are about 7-9cms dilated eeeek. One lady a few weeks ago at my local hospital was told there was no way she was in established labour as she was so relaxed, when she insisted on an internal before being sent home it turned out she was 9cm & ready for baby to come out argh! I'll have that kinda labour i think :haha:

HHmmmm - i'm going to rescue my washing........i don't trust the look of that sky & it's been out since 7am! Can always air it in the airing cupboard to finish it off :thumbup:


----------



## butterbaby76

hiya i just noticed that i have moved ??? my wiggle is due on the 7th sept not the 10th lol and wiggle is a pink bump thanks xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Awww b******s it WAS raining! :growlmad: why can i not see the rain out of the back of the house but clear as day out the front! Now my poor sheets & bumpers are soaked! Guess this might be a good excuse to find my local launderette & go make use of their tumble dryers, didn't want to go out today either as i'm waiting for the midwife from the new hospital to call :nope:


----------



## Mrs_N

aw boo to the rain limpets! 

anyone else find that the days are really dragging? and I've still got 5 weeks left! :hissy: 
It just feels like every day is so slow, maybe it's because I'm so bored stuck at home with this stupid SPD. Grr, sorry to rant, I just want time to hurry up!


----------



## limpetsmum

Mrs_N said:


> aw boo to the rain limpets!
> 
> anyone else find that the days are really dragging? and I've still got 5 weeks left! :hissy:
> It just feels like every day is so slow, maybe it's because I'm so bored stuck at home with this stupid SPD. Grr, sorry to rant, I just want time to hurry up!

I felt like this around your time too hun, then come 3 weeks to go the anticipation & frustration just seemed to settle & i felt ok again. It was a horrid time, it all felt so close but so far away - i know exactly how you are feeling :hugs:. Have you tried swimming for your SPD? I know 2 girls who come to aquanatal have it & they swear it's the only thing that brings them some sort of relief :flower:


----------



## lilbumpblue

Sorry ladies but there is really not a cat in hells chance of me catching up my first unread post is page 437 and we are now on page 472!!!!!! What have you all been talking about...lol!! I was last on on Friday now that is some chatting ladies!! 

Congrats Mamabird & shorman!!!! :) xxx

Hope you are all well! xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

limpetsmum said:


> Mrs_N said:
> 
> 
> aw boo to the rain limpets!
> 
> anyone else find that the days are really dragging? and I've still got 5 weeks left! :hissy:
> It just feels like every day is so slow, maybe it's because I'm so bored stuck at home with this stupid SPD. Grr, sorry to rant, I just want time to hurry up!
> 
> I felt like this around your time too hun, then come 3 weeks to go the anticipation & frustration just seemed to settle & i felt ok again. It was a horrid time, it all felt so close but so far away - i know exactly how you are feeling :hugs:. Have you tried swimming for your SPD? I know 2 girls who come to aquanatal have it & they swear it's the only thing that brings them some sort of relief :flower:Click to expand...

I've been going swimming every week recently - it does seem to help being in the water, and baths also ease it, but getting in & out is a mission lol! This is part of the reason I want a water birth - I can just move so much easier in the water! 
Fingers crossed this feeling will settle down then, I think I need a project - something I can do at home that doesn't involve lifting/standing/moving around too much! Hmm, maybe I'll try and finish the quilt I started making in January :rofl:


----------



## becs0375

Just had a lush omelette for lunch, it was so yummy!! Made chilli for tea and taken Murphy for a walk!! Have to say time is dragging for me, or I think maybe I am gettting impatient!! I think my little lady is way too comfy in there, I keep telling her that she is free to come out anytime as there are so many people that want to meet her!!! I keep having visions of still being pregnant at christmas lol!!


----------



## Blob

Becs YOUR baby is too comfy :haha: I'm SOOO close to going over due :haha:
I should really bounce on my ball or something though... 

Who said about baked potato??? Now ive had to put one in and its going to take AGGEESS!!! Put a little one in for Tabs too :lol: 

Aaah i forgot to sat that the other day when i was in Monsoon buying clothes for Tabs...this lady walked up to me and was like 'You're HUGE!! Just incase you wonder why we are all staring at you...' :shock:


----------



## becs0375

Blob, some people are so rude!! I don't think you are overly big!! I really feel for you, I am sure I will be feeling the same as you in a few days!!


----------



## limpetsmum

> Who said about baked potato??? Now ive had to put one in and its going to take AGGEESS!!!

 Do you not microwave it first? Then you only have to crisp it in the oven :thumbup:

Hhhmmmm - i've just had a shower & i didn't enjoy it as much as i normally do, after not enjoying my bath last night either i'm starting to question me feeling comfortable in a birthing pool :cry: i've always felt great in the water (i put it down to being a pisces :haha:) so it's completely thrown me - hopefully it's just a phase!

Right - the damn sun has come back out :growlmad: gonna go re-try my :hangwashing:


----------



## Blob

Yea i would but we dont have a microwave :rofl: We did and then it broke and we just never got a new one :dohh: So it has to cook for like an hour... I dont like baths when i'm pregnant they make me feel sick and i LOVE water too :wacko:

Becs it wasnt until later that i was ofended by it :lol: Then i realised just how bloody rude it was, she was the manager of the place too!!


----------



## limpetsmum

> Yea i would but we dont have a microwave We did and then it broke and we just never got a new one So it has to cook for like an hour... I dont like baths when i'm pregnant they make me feel sick and i LOVE water too

Aaah bum! Oh well - must be nearly done now & it'll be worth the wait :thumbup:. I have enjoyed baths all the way through - having 2-3 a week but last night i just felt too hot & uncomfortable (despite the water being fairly tepid). I think i ruined myself by having a bath at my inlaws as theirs is much bigger & i fitted into it more comfortably :haha:

Well i'm off to the launderette as it keeps raining on & off. Better take my book, a drink & maybe a snack as i have no idea how long it takes to tumble dry items :shrug:


----------



## MrsJ08

Blob - I've never know rudeness like I have witnessed while pregnant. I'm so fed up of being stared at I don't want to go out at all any more. My DH says people are just curious, but he's not the one being made to feel uncomfortable.

I'm really bloody fed up today. I had a rubbish night due to DH being sick and even though it's not his fault I'm annoyed with him for being ill when he's supposed to be grouting the bathroom :cry: I've got absolutely no energy but I'm bored and want to do something. My stupid foot has swollen at the ankle again and feels really sore and stiff. Right I will shut up moaning now...

On a more positive note my bump has definitely dropped. I can no longer see my belly button when I look down and there feels like there is a hand width of space at the top of my bump that is soft and squidgy. I'm going to the hospital for an appointment tomorrow so I will be interested to see if they think the head is engaged at all. My gut feeling is that it isn't, but wasn't convinced the baby had turned last week, so what do I know....

I wonder if we are going to have any more stars today?

:hugs: to all x


----------



## ladykara

mama bird - woooohooo :happydance: congrats !! so pleased for them..

Laurak- do you have a text buddy yet? if not PM me honey x

Me and Jellycat reached our last box today.. yay !!!!:happydance:

so the answer is 35 weeks and 4 days (someone asked a couple of days ago when the ticker goes up)

Sounds like some of you are sooooooo close.. all i have is fanny snot and a major bruised feeling (BTW who called it fanny snot? fantastic word to explain it !! and made me giggle !!)


----------



## Jellycat

ladykara said:


> Me and Jellycat reached our last box today.. yay !!!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd almost forgotten :happydance:
> 
> Limpets forgot to ask didn't you look round another hospital a couple of days ago? What was it like have you come to a decision yet as to what your going to do?
> 
> I've just spent 1 1/2 hrs ironing and still have DH's clothes to do..... I had so many houseworking plans today and have only managed to tick 3 off my list...... I've got no chance before DH cames home. He wants us to do the test drive to the hospital but I really dont want to go. Basically its an hour away incase our hospital becomes fully booked. The thing is I said could he not go on his own? but he didnt seem to pleased with that response, whats the point me sitting in the car getting :sick::sick::sick::sick: I hate motion sickness especially since being pregnant.... lets see who wins this argument tonight :muaha:Click to expand...


----------



## Blob

Mrs J08 my DH is sick too :nope: I had to drive home yesterday with frequent stops so he could be :sick: out the door...then yesterday i emptied the whole pool while he sat on the couch feeling sick watching :dohh: 

Yea Limpet i just get too hot now :(


----------



## Drazic<3

No more babies yet? Slowing down girls. I would love to say I am going next but other than tonnes of discharge and a niggly back, I am still very much in false labour town! 

Talking of discharge, is anyone else feeling 'wet' alot of the time now? I don't think it's enough to concern about waters, but just alot more than I was having. Sorry for the TMI! 

Sending love to you all and looking forward to more beautiful babies :)


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: drazic, I was hoping you were off having your baby! 
yup I definately can sympathise with the discharge issue - it had me in triage last night!


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww, did you think you were leaking hun? It is a constant source of paranoia to me wether it is discharge or leaking, but it doesn't come close to soaking a pad so I guess it's fine! Simba is happy enough too and it's not consistent. Just stressful!


----------



## Mrs_N

yeah, I just wasn't sure whether it was watery discharge or waters! I was pretty sure it wasn't waters but it seemed to come on all of a sudden yesterday and just kept going all day so I rang them and they said best to get it checked out. The doctor did mention that there was a LOT of discharge, but that it looked normal no infection or anything so I guess it's just one of the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## becs0375

Just got back from 38 week mw appointment!! Was only in there 5 minutes, bp still the same as it has been since my booking appointment, urine all clear and baby is very relaxed, brilliant hb!! She said that I am one very relaxed Mum to be and thats good for baby!! See her again in 2 weeks, scarily 2 days before my due date!! 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## MrsJ08

:hissy:Well I just had another tantrum and sorted out a cardboard box belonging to DH in the living room - do you know what I found? A load of clothes including the shirt he wore on our wedding day and a new (expensive) t-shirt I bought him for his birthday, that he thought he had lost. Honestly I could strangle him. I just chucked everything he needed to find a home for on the floor and made him do it. I should have just done it myself weeks ago, so I've learnt a valuable lesson today!

I've got increased discharge too - mine had reduced right down but it's now come back, especially at night. I was trying to get some air to my bits at night but now I've had to resort to wearing a pad again.


----------



## becs0375

Discharge is yucky!!!


----------



## ladykara

Drazic<3 said:


> No more babies yet? Slowing down girls. I would love to say I am going next but other than tonnes of discharge and a niggly back, I am still very much in false labour town!
> 
> Talking of discharge, is anyone else feeling 'wet' alot of the time now? I don't think it's enough to concern about waters, but just alot more than I was having. Sorry for the TMI!
> 
> Sending love to you all and looking forward to more beautiful babies :)

Discharge is a major problem with this pregnancy, i started getting watery discharge when i was 22 weeks which scared the crap out of me. I leaked every time i was sick, coughed.. sneezed.... I brought some PH paper which stopped me worrying as it was just normal discharge like the hopsital said. I lost part of my plug last week and since then its been creamy/white discharge and loads of it !!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Afternoon All,

Took dd to the dentist today, walked in and the assistant said, wow, your big! The dentist was lovely and said. no she is not, its usual, then the assisstant started saying but is that shape right, she looks all out front, i just laughed it off and said it all normal for a term bump to look big and all out front, but the dentist was lovely, she was saying how normal it all looked, and how right it all looked, the assistant was just a young girl and i think i shocked her a bit, my bump enters a room well b4 me right now!:haha:
I expect i have scared her off any babies quite yet:haha:

Baked potato does sound nice, but its meatballs and pasta tonight, have ds's friend round so an extra mouth to feed and pasta is great for going round everyone! Got some garlic bread which i add extra cheese to, yummy!
Dh is having roast beef, there is some in gravy from yesterday, and some for a sandwich, i didn't finish yesterday! He is on healthy eating as he seems to put on more weight during my pregnancy than me! I really want him to loose a bit, i need a sex life back:haha: have not restricted my food while pregnant so he tends to be the same, when he really shouldn't! He doesn't drink or smoke and food is his real weakness, especially crisps, omg he just loves crisps! I can take them or leave them! 

Have midwife tomorrow, well was supposed to, so need to change it as ds wants to get his exam results so i sorted that then he said he would get the bus:dohh: So will see, really want to check baby has turned, although i really am not bothered for any other reason, i know i will have to lay off sugar tonight and tomorrow morning if i don't want sugar in my urine and to be threatened with a gtt!!
Anyway, not sure now if i am going or not, i rang and left a message but didn't confirm canceling or re book so assume its still in the book! 
Oh i dont know, how anyone expects a pregnant woman to decide i don't know! :shrug:

With leaking, my waters broke with my last and it was obvious, when i stood up it flowed, and was warmer than wee, and poured at times, like if i coughed it leaked more.
I had my hind waters baby kicked through with a previous pregnancy and that was a trickle, although not so obvious i still knew it was waters, too much for it to be anything else, it did not leak so much as when i stood up it was plugged by baby.
I wake up wet, but i know its sweat, like i say i really felt my waters go last time, i jumped up from being asleep, it was a gush!
Hope that reassures a bit over what is increased discharge and what is waters, but always get anything you feel is not right checked xx

I am going to do tea now, may have a quick check on facebook first but dd is next to me and i am not comfy so need to move anyway!

Back later xx


----------



## rockyraccoon

Hey ladies, I'm about to get packing my bag. I'm being induced in a couple hours! I will update soon! :happydance:

congrats to Mama! :hugs:


----------



## ladykara

rockyraccoon said:


> Hey ladies, I'm about to get packing my bag. I'm being induced in a couple hours! I will update soon! :happydance:
> 
> congrats to Mama! :hugs:

good luck honey.. will be waiting for updates x


----------



## limpetsmum

> I'm really bloody fed up today. I had a rubbish night due to DH being sick and even though it's not his fault I'm annoyed with him for being ill when he's supposed to be grouting the bathroom I've got absolutely no energy but I'm bored and want to do something. My stupid foot has swollen at the ankle again and feels really sore and stiff. Right I will shut up moaning now...

 :hugs:



> Limpets forgot to ask didn't you look round another hospital a couple of days ago? What was it like have you come to a decision yet as to what your going to do?

 Hey Jellycat, yes it was yesterday we went, we absolutely loved it & a midwife from there has actually just called & will be dropping round to see me thursday to arrange the transfer of my care :thumbup:.



> Talking of discharge, is anyone else feeling 'wet' alot of the time now? I don't think it's enough to concern about waters, but just alot more than I was having.

 Yup - that's how i have been & yet more again over night & today, to the point where i am wearing panty liners now to soak some of it up :blush:

Ooiooh good luck Rockyracoon - i'll be thinking for you & checking for updates hunny :thumbup:. Just remember to relax & enjoy the arrival of your baby boy :happydance:

Well i took all my baby sheets & cot bumpers to the launderette in the end as the rain was far too intermittent (and i have 2 lots of steps in my back garden leading up to the washing line which are a little too much effort at the moment:dohh:). Anyway are all dry & ironed now :thumbup:. I might even put the curtains up in a minute then i can get DH to put the tie back hooks up, just waiting for my feet to stop throbbing :growlmad:


----------



## mama.bear

SpelmanMommy said:


> Jus wanted to let u guys know that my little princess Maddisyn-Rae Nicole Rivers was born on August 16,2010 at 11:06 pm by C section. She is doing great! Beautiful and healthy and we will go home tomorrow morning!

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BEAUTIFUL GIRL!!!
:hugs:


----------



## drea2904

Congrats Mama bird!!!!

Good luck Rocky Raccoon:)

Its all happening!!!


----------



## Asher

Only me popping on to say I'm still here! Been pottering around, and went to mum's, keeping distracted! Pains are still pretty much the same, not much change really! Maybe this will drag on for days!! 

Good luck RockyRacoon with your induction!! xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Awww Asher - you must feel torn hun! Glad you've made it this far but fed up of the not knowing now :hugs:. Hope it all goes one way or another for you soon sweetie.

Can i ask what contraction - or even BH feel like please? I'm getting a weird sensation since my episode in the night which feels like my bladder is going into spasm. I've not timed them or anything as it just feels like my bladder but sitting on the loo nothing comes :shrug:. They are fairly regular but quite dull too :shrug: any ideas ladies? Thanks :hugs:


----------



## _LauraK1982_

rockyraccoon said:


> Hey ladies, I'm about to get packing my bag. I'm being induced in a couple hours! I will update soon! :happydance:
> 
> congrats to Mama! :hugs:

Oooooo Good Luck !! xx


----------



## SisterRose

Just dropping in quick, wanted to share I have a date for induction now and will be a mummy by the end of next week!

September 3rd! 10 days :D

And good luck Rocky!


----------



## Mrs_N

yay exciting bekklez! :happydance: 
good luck rockyraccoon :dust:


----------



## apaton

woo bekkelz very exciting :wohoo:

good luck rocky:wohoo:

limpets mum the pains ive been having feel like electric shocks in my lady bits :blush: and my tummy goes rock solid :flower:

asher im feeling the same absolute crap and like im going to be here in 2 weeks :cry: midwife told me pretty much what doctor said and my next appointment would be 6th september !!! although she said she will c before then when im in labour! i just dont feel like its going to happen :(

any1 expressing milk and freezing it? i dont even know if its possible but im leaking and feel like its all being wasted :dohh: xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies! Strange that the conversation has been a lot around discharge when that's what I was coming on to say!

Had my friend here with her baby all afternoon, I got up after she left to go to the loo and my pants were pretty wet... not dripping wet but obviously damp to look at and to the touch, quite a large patch on there too! (Sorry for tmi at teatime!) It doesn't really smell of anything, certainly not wee! I didn't have a pad on for the first time in ages as I had run out this morning!! I have spoken to the midwife ward who told me to put a pad on and report back in an hour... if I go and sit on the toilet there is stuff coming out but I can't tell if it's like a 'secondary wee' or something else iykwim?! 

I'm refusing to get excited because I'm sure they'll say it was just sweaty or discharge or something, but I have been having quite thick creamy discharge up till now (sorry!), no watery stuff at all, and there seemed to be too much for it to be sweat!

Any ideaS?!!


----------



## ThatGirl

im having a lot of braxton hicks with abit of pain but no labour please baby still breech, find out when c section is on thursday yay x


----------



## apaton

ohh louise hopefully its waters, midwife said it doesnt have to be a big gush good luck xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

louise that sounds exactly like me yesterday lol! fingers crossed it is your waters though, that would be fab!


----------



## Louise3512uk

I'm really really hoping it is my waters, but don't want to think too much about it as I know I'd feel so disappointed if it's not!! I couldn't feel anything at all though, I would have thought that I'd feel some trickling at least? Surely there's a limit to how slowly they can come out!!?


----------



## apaton

lol ive no idea :shrug: but fxd for you :flower: x


----------



## elmaxie

Hey Ladies!

Just a quick one from me as am just feeling a bit low and blah after a week of contractions and pains worse than my worse peroid ever and now my hips seem to have given up completely so I am walking weird like an old person:nope:

Apaton I dont think what is leaking is milk just yet as I think when baby is born something chemical is triggered and thats why it takes a day or so for milk to come in as I asked the same thing when I was due Nathan and found this out.

Rocky how exciting...good luck and let us know whats going on!!:happydance:

Bekklez...wow 10 days that not long at all....gives you something to look forward too! Thats of course if baby doesnt arrive sooner:thumbup:

Louise I heard if you put a pad on and lay on your side then stand up after a bit and your wet its your waters...I think it was someone on here if I am honest who said this....:shrug:
Good luck hoping its your waters then there will be another baby star on their way!:happydance:

Anyone heard from Asher?? Hoep she is ok!!:shrug::thumbup:

And mummytoasher??:shrug:

Anyone else who was in labour I have missed??

I really do need a good catch up but to be honest am just in no mood right now...SORRY!!:blush:

Plus OH and I are trying a curry again tonight in attempt to get Hannah out!!

Tomorrow I have CTG and liqor scan at 12 then clinic...am hoping the consultant(who I work with!!) will take pity on me and say she will induce me a week early...ie Saturday as I am just at the point I dont know I can put up with another week of pain and crippledness....god I am a whinge!! LOL:haha:
PLUS I am going to get teh CTG midwife to examine me too....I am seriously sorfe in the cervix dept and as I said feel like something might be coming out of me....mainly when I stand and I know its not pressure from the babies head as I have had that for a few weeks...and I know its not a urine infection like the midwife on the phone siad earlier when I called since I keep having my urine dipped and bloods and urine sent off and its all negative!:nope:

Oh well will just have to see what tomorrow brings!

If I dont egt back on until bed time (when I am on my pod and am crap with it!!) lots of labour :dust::dust: to all!!

Hoping to hear about another star soon!!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Bekklez said:


> Just dropping in quick, wanted to share I have a date for induction now and will be a mummy by the end of next week!
> September 3rd! 10 days :D
> !

:happydance: xx

Good luck Rocky xx

Louise, could be, ohhhhhh exiting! xx


:hugs:


----------



## Asher

Still here! Grrrr. Am going to have a bit of tea and try for an early night, am soooo tired. Louise, sounds like me this afternoon, I was at my mum's and the damp patch thing happened to me too. I am thinking mine is just liquidy bit of my plug perhaps? Don't know!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Bekklez, how exciting! :D 

Louise, I have been like that a lot - but I think the majority with me is either little wee dribbles (lush) or sweat (lusher) as I have been so hot! I have had 'damp' patches since about 30 weeks. I was told to put a pad on and lay down for half an hour, if it is waters it should pool when you lay and then come out when you get up. The pad should also soak through if left a while. It is my constant paranoia though, and has been for ages! - Thanks to you all for sharing discharge stories, I feel more at ease now! 

Limpets - when I had false labour, and they said the contractions were sounding like contractions, they started in my back, moved round the front under my bump and tightened across my bump. You couldn't have a UTI could you? Or maybe it's just very early days!


----------



## limpetsmum

> any1 expressing milk and freezing it? i dont even know if its possible but im leaking and feel like its all being wasted xx

 I did try my breast pump out but didn't manage to get anything out :shrug: i just wanted to see how it felt really :haha:



> Limpets - when I had false labour, and they said the contractions were sounding like contractions, they started in my back, moved round the front under my bump and tightened across my bump. You couldn't have a UTI could you? Or maybe it's just very early days!

 I did have signs of a mild UTI last week (lab specimin result) but as i had thrush as well i needed to treat that 1st then re-sent a urine sample off (which i can do tomorrow) wait to see what the cultures say & get antibiotics if i need them (then re-treat the bloody thrush which the antibiotics cause........aaah the joys of being a woman eh). I do have a very dull back ache, not my usual UTI type ache (i suffer with kidney problems so am quite used to identifying early symptoms & getting on top of them :winkwink:) but again i thought it was another pregnancy symptom.....the weight of the bump type of ache! :shrug: The tightenings have settled now so i'm not overly concerned - thanks for replying :hugs:.

Well i have managed to clean the windows in the nursery - inside & out, hang the Humphreys corner curtains, put the hooks up for the tie backs, hang springy mobile above the changing unit, clear off the changing unit, re-pack mine & Tufty's bag (minus the excess stuff i had packed :dohh: DH advised me to pack minimal & do another bag for him to come & collect if i need to stay in :thumbup:). I've also sorted my dispo nappies into the top of the wardrobe so i know what i have, they are only for when Tufty is 1st home until i get into a routine & for when we go on holiday so i'm not having to wash nappies all week.

F&C - i think this has already been asked but will we have a September thread for once all our babies are born? Sorry if this has been answered & i missed it :shrug:. I was just thinking it would be nice to draw experiences & support from each other, especially in those early days :hugs:. Thanks hun!

Well, i'm just waiting for DH to come home.......he has popped to his friends on the way home from work as they live that way & it's the only way he can afford to see them really. Hope he's not long.........i'm hungry!


----------



## daniellelk

limpetsmum said:


> any1 expressing milk and freezing it? i dont even know if its possible but im leaking and feel like its all being wasted xx
> 
> I did try my breast pump out but didn't manage to get anything out :shrug: i just wanted to see how it felt really :haha:Click to expand...

I know a few people who have done this and froze it :) (usually colestrum(SP) at this stage tho)
I'v been meaning to go and get some of them bag's you can get to freeze milk in, so that I can do it, i'm leaking load's atm!!

My back ache as completly gone :S


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww, fingers crossed it's something exciting limpets hun! :hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

Drazic<3 said:


> Aww, fingers crossed it's something exciting limpets hun! :hugs:

 Doubt it but thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## Krakir

Congrats Mama on the new arrival :hugs: so exciting!

Sounds like so many of you are getting signs now! 

To those having "False labors" just remember those contractions are doing something too! just because your not dilating, doesn't mean your cervix isn't effacing, softening and moving forward, preparing itself for dilation and birth!!

So its been over 3 weeks since i've been off work, and i still haven't received ANY money from my employment insurance... Things are getting a bit tight with just OH's income, we might not get ANY compensation until the first week of September :(
I think its partially because of the money being so tight but i've been more short tempered and hormonal than i've EVER been these past couple days :( i've never snapped at OH before, and now it seems like its all the time, and he's not even doing anything wrong!

I'm finding baths far too uncomfortable too, i think its mostly because our bath is really shallow, and our hot water tank isn't very sufficient, so i end up with a sore back, in not very warm water :(


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck on your induction Rocky :happydance:

Thats great news Bekklez, least you know when your going to be a Mummy :thumbup:

Congrats Mama on the birth of your lil girl


----------



## limpetsmum

Drazic........ive decided........i'm not talking to you :ignore:. I've just seen the converse trainers you bought :growlmad: ggrrrrr 
(only kidding :friends:) 
I'm on the look out for some as a surprise for DH - it's all he will allow on his feet so i know he'd be made up for Tufty to have a pair like Daddy :thumbup:


----------



## Drazic<3

:shy: Sorry darl, I didn't know! I actually wanted pink ones but settled! I will keep an eye out for a good pair for you :)


----------



## ladykara

limpetsmum said:


> Awww Asher - you must feel torn hun! Glad you've made it this far but fed up of the not knowing now :hugs:. Hope it all goes one way or another for you soon sweetie.
> 
> Can i ask what contraction - or even BH feel like please? I'm getting a weird sensation since my episode in the night which feels like my bladder is going into spasm. I've not timed them or anything as it just feels like my bladder but sitting on the loo nothing comes :shrug:. They are fairly regular but quite dull too :shrug: any ideas ladies? Thanks :hugs:

BH is a tightening but without the pain.. but everyone is different as some women do get pain with theirs. I didnt notice my BH until the last week or so, my whole belly goes hard and it feels like a spasm... Labour feels like that but with waves of major period cramping pains which comes with back pain.... but thats different for everyone too.


----------



## limpetsmum

Drazic<3 said:


> :shy: Sorry darl, I didn't know! I actually wanted pink ones but settled! I will keep an eye out for a good pair for you :)


:haha: I was only kidding, i still love ya really lol. Ooooh sounds like a deal, i'll keep an eye out for a pink pair then we can swap :thumbup:. Aren't they just the cutest? I'm a DC girl myself lol.


----------



## Drazic<3

oh the baby DCs are AWESOME too! I wish I was rich, but she already has farrrr more shoes than me!


----------



## drea2904

Really just had an amazing bath, but really REALLY struggled to get out, was not a pretty sight!! Dh is at work i though i wouldnt make it out before he finnised, panik was starting!!! 

Im having back pains again, not good, got a wee hot water bottle and sitting on it just now as my bum is aching aswell!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

> BH is a tightening but without the pain.. but everyone is different as some women do get pain with theirs. I didnt notice my BH until the last week or so, my whole belly goes hard and it feels like a spasm... Labour feels like that but with waves of major period cramping pains which comes with back pain.... but thats different for everyone too.

 Thanks Kara, mine are not painful - & are only sort of under my bump (kinda where a bump band would sit).

Drazic - ooooooh shoes!!! I must admit to buying 2 pair of Hello Kitty shoes on the changes of Tufty being a girl :blush:. Other than that the only footwear he/she has apart from material bootees are a pair of sheepskin boots which i bought from the baby show 18 months ago - i couldn't resist them :haha:

Aww drea - at least your out now hun - go rest until your dH comes home :hugs:


----------



## apaton

i tried my breast pump got a wee tiny drop , and quite a bit over my top and my trousers! :haha: so i gave up and all the parts are in the sterriliser now lol, x


----------



## limpetsmum

Drazic;

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Converse-Pram-shoes-Size-1-Pink-/230511474078?pt=Baby_Clothing


----------



## genies girl

wow i have been away for the day and missed a load of chat ill try to catch up ....
mRS N - glad you got checked and all was well

becs- tat is not a good vision, still pregnant at xmas

Limpets- 2 or 3 baths would be a luxury i stare longingly at mine knowing id get stuck

Mrs jo8- good luck at the hospital tommorow

good luck Rocky xx

Glad you got a date bekklez x

louise- i hope it means something

Elmaxie- chin up love hope you feel better or even better give birth soon x

Drea- hope the hot water bottle works

Well i spent all morning up the hospital one baby would just not perform at all for the ctg so i was strapped to it for ages but we got there in the end, consultant tommorow see what they have to say.

Im feeling so fat today the bottom of my bump is dragging on my legs as i sit here, i had a spare tyre before and thats whats been joined to the bump but its all getting lower .:)


----------



## apaton

drazic and limpetsmum have u seen the converse with the swavorski crystals?? there soo cute ! x


----------



## becs0375

I have bought Hope some converse, they are lush!! Also got her some timberlands and some baby uggs!!!

Bekks thats brilliant news xx

Rocky, good luck xx

Louise, fx'd its something!!

Asher, you are being taunted!!!

I feel really pissed off tonight and I don't know why, feel like I could burst out crying at any moment!!! Damn hormones!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Drazic<3 said:


> No more babies yet? Slowing down girls. I would love to say I am going next but other than tonnes of discharge and a niggly back, I am still very much in false labour town!
> 
> Talking of discharge, is anyone else feeling 'wet' alot of the time now? I don't think it's enough to concern about waters, but just alot more than I was having. Sorry for the TMI!
> 
> Sending love to you all and looking forward to more beautiful babies :)

Yep i have had quite a bit of discharge lately but today it actually wet my trousers!! Urgh!! 



rockyraccoon said:


> Hey ladies, I'm about to get packing my bag. I'm being induced in a couple hours! I will update soon! :happydance:
> 
> congrats to Mama! :hugs:

Wow how exciting!! Good luck x



Bekklez said:


> Just dropping in quick, wanted to share I have a date for induction now and will be a mummy by the end of next week!
> 
> September 3rd! 10 days :D
> 
> And good luck Rocky!

OMG hun thats fab news!! :o) x



apaton said:


> woo bekkelz very exciting :wohoo:
> 
> good luck rocky:wohoo:
> 
> limpets mum the pains ive been having feel like electric shocks in my lady bits :blush: and my tummy goes rock solid :flower:
> 
> asher im feeling the same absolute crap and like im going to be here in 2 weeks :cry: midwife told me pretty much what doctor said and my next appointment would be 6th september !!! although she said she will c before then when im in labour! i just dont feel like its going to happen :(
> 
> any1 expressing milk and freezing it? i dont even know if its possible but im leaking and feel like its all being wasted :dohh: xx

Yes you are able to freeze it as has been said...im not producing enough to freeze lol x


----------



## opticalillus5

HUGE congrats MamaB!!!!!!! 

Good Luck Rocky, and bekklez - that's great news! 

Thanks 4 the post on early labour signs.. although nothing is happening fvor me this end. I actually feel surprisingly good (apart from the heartburn which woke me up at 3am). I've managed to walk the dog today, and go down to feed the horse myself (instead of OH doing it for me). Yesterday was DD's 5th birthday, and the party was great. Loads of people turned up (which I was worried about), and although I was shattered, everyone had a great time. 

I've been to the midwife again today (even though I went last week) because she's away next week on holiday. FH is 37cms, sample was clear, 1/5 engaged and head down, but the little bugger is now back-to-back. Ah well, i've got another 4/5 to go for bubs to turn around again. I need a birthing ball really. And I need to keep to the RLT tablets - I keep forgetting or not bothering (because of the heartburn). 

DD is sat here eating chocolate cake with OH... They're being naughty, and sneaking it even though she WAS in bed (but he must have woke her up getting out of the bath). I love em to bits :)


----------



## becs0375

Optical, gad your DD had a nice birthday and that mw went well!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Krakir said:


> I'm finding baths far too uncomfortable too, i think its mostly because our bath is really shallow, and our hot water tank isn't very sufficient, so i end up with a sore back, in not very warm water :(

I was just about to post the same thing.... I've been looking forward to a bath for weeks bought some nice smellys etc. Got in the bath tonight and it was the most uncomfortable annoying 5 minutes (I got out and had a shower). The water didnt even cover 1/2 my bump so I sat forward and felt uncomfortable because baby was being squashed..... I'm so dissappointed :sad2::sad2::sad2::hissy::hissy::hissy::grr::grr:

Rocky good luck :happydance:

Bekkelez WoW 10 days brilliant :thumbup:

Genies :kiss: hope all goes well with your results tomorrow

Asher really hope things progress for you soon xx


----------



## Blob

BTW those who are looking for baby converse...you know there is someone on BnB who does personalised ones?? :rofl: Im getting Tabs some :cloud9:


----------



## genies girl

Thanks Jelly cat , i feel for you with the bath situation its very frustrating isnt it x


----------



## Jellycat

Yeah, i've accepted i'll just have to wait until after the baby now for my relaxing soaks xx


----------



## BLONDIE35

Hi all. Thought I'd pop on to say hi. You ladies have been busy again today!!! Congratulations to Mamabird on the birth of her little girl.

I have been getting symptoms like a lot of you ladies on here. I had BH all day on the hour and increased discharge too!. This is all new to me as I had no pains the first time round as had to be induced 3 times with no dilation/pains or anything before having a c-section. So I'm finding it strange to have these symptoms this time. It would be nice to have natural labour this time as I'm not going to have any more but I'm not being optimistic (but you never know). xx


----------



## limpetsmum

> drazic and limpetsmum have u seen the converse with the swavorski crystals?? there soo cute ! x

 Really ooooooooooooooooh!

Jellycat - i think that was my problem :cry:



> BTW those who are looking for baby converse...you know there is someone on BnB who does personalised ones?? Im getting Tabs some

 Ooooooh could i possibly ask you to PM me their details please hun? :blush:

Right - i'm off to bed, night night ladies - till tomorrow xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sarahkka

Evening everyone!

First of all, congrats Mamabird on Baby Peyton! :happydance:

Best of luck and happy birthing to all of you who seem like something is happening!

I've been so resolute that I'll go 40 weeks plus, but tonight, I had a couple of BH contractions that were painful enough to take my breath away.
Husband looked at me and said, "Please don't have a baby tonight. I'm way too tired for that." :rofl:
I heartily agreed. 
He's getting sympathy pregnancy fatigue, poor fellow. Actually, it's more like it's those bloody night shifts he works. I don't know how he does it. I'm a sleep weenie. If I don't get a good sleep, I'm pretty wrecked. I don't think I'd handle the work schedule of a paramedic very well. :nope:

So I have to share an episode of absolutely spectacular naughtiness from Simon last night.
We put him to bed around 7:30, expecting him to be bouncing around in his crib for his usual 30-60 minutes before he falls asleep.
Instead, he got really quiet right away and we were congratulating ourselves on our clever parenting strategy of wearing him out at the toddler park earlier in the day.
Around 9:30, we heard a little noise coming from his room.
Husband went in to investigate and found Simon perched on top of his change table, holding an almost empty, economy-sized tub of vaseline.
He was coated in the stuff.
I'm talking head to toe shining grease. His pajamas were so coated, they were transparent. I don't know how we picked him up without him sliding right out of our grasp.
He had somehow managed a spectacular rock climbing manoeuvre that had hoisted him out of his crib onto his dresser, across his dresser into the new baby's crib, and up onto the change table. There was a minor path of destruction that charted the two hours of free roaming toddler terror that had taken place, but I consider us incredibly lucky that most of the room was still intact.
The best part is that when husband caught him, Simon looked a bit guilty , then explained, "Poop!" We are guessing he was trying to pretend that he was changing himself?
I laughed myself almost sick, then offered up fervent thanks to the parenting gods that he wasn't injured and that the damage done was so minimal, considering.
And I am currently taking the advice of the internet on using Dawn dish detergent (the one most commonly used to get oil slick off wildlife) to get vaseline out of clothes. I'll let you all know the fascinating results. :)
Probably the most disturbing part of the whole episode is that his mischief instinct kept him so very quiet while having all this naughty naughty fun.
And we didn't check because we thought he was sleeping. :dohh:

Something tells me that this is just the beginning with that kidlet. Yikes!


----------



## Asher

Argh Sarah, that is fantastic! What a little monkey Simon is!

I see we have another star! MummytoAsher has had her wee boy!

Well, I am still very much here! Had a lovely night's sleep, and feel refreshed. My pain seems to have settled. Still plenty of discharge and mucous, lots of back pain, but very few contraction type pains. And there was me thinking my birthday present would be a baby! Obviously not!!


----------



## daniellelk

Sarahkka I think I would have found that to funny :/ I'm going to be useless telling a toddler off for doing wrong, i'l end up laughing :/ 

Asher is your bithday today? I can't remmber :S Happy birthday if it is :D

I'm 39 weeks today, so this baby best start making his way out! I have MW tomorrow afternoon, hoping she tell's me he's engaged. 
talking of being engaged....I don't think i'l ever be engaged!!  OH's friend asked OH when we was getting married (he used to always ask when we was having kid's and I ended up pregnant!!), but my OH turned around and said when his daughter is 18 (she's 2 atm!)....


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Limpetsmum, no sorry I didn't answer the question about where we go after the babies are born. I think it's a great idea but after 9 months of looking after theses pages I just thought somebody else might like to host it? Any takers?

Louise, hope the wetness is your waters. Am really hoping the baby comes soon for you under the circumstances.

Also Emma, you sound like you're having a really tough time. If baby doesn't come soon, I hope you get an induction date for Saturday.

Danielle, I've also heard about people freezing their colostrum pre-labour but apparently it's such a small amount that the best thing to do is to store it in ice cube trays. Then you can defrost one cube at a time if you need it after the baby comes, as their stomachs are so small that is all they need for one feed.

oooh another Star? Will go check out the thread, thanks for the info Asher! Congrats MummytoAsher!!!

x


----------



## daniellelk

yeah I was thinking about just using a ice cube tray because I keep forgetting to go to mothercare :)


----------



## genies girl

morning all , happy birthday Asher x


----------



## genies girl

we have moved?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I just noticed that!! lol


----------



## Asher

Oh yeah I just noticed that too. Wonder why that is? 

Thanks for the b'day wishes!! Was hoping to have a REALLY nice pressie, but don't think today's the day now! Ah well. Instead of moaning, I am going to enjoy the fact I have my very own little person in my tummy!


----------



## daniellelk

we've only mved to group and discussion's....the august thread as moved too :)


----------



## MrsJ08

Sarah - thanks for sharing Simon's mischevious behaviour with us. It was a very entertaining start to the day!

x


----------



## elmaxie

Morning!

Woo hoo another star!! Congrats mummytoasher on your wee boy!

Happy birthday Asher!! Hope you have a great day!! And maybe our next star?

I would never have noticed we had moved lol

well I am still on my wo is me road. 
A really bad nights sleep due to hip/back pain. A huge horrible period cramp during the night then Nathan decides 05:30am is wake up time today! OH basically ran off to work so it's taken until now for me to get us up and dressed and fed and ready for the day. But obviously the screams from Nathan have let our neighbours know we are up as she is doing her hoovering lol

can't wait for 11am when my mum is coming to look after the wee man while I head off to clinic and monitor etc...only good thing is I look like rubbish, can barely walk and am in pain so we will see if they take pity and give me a close induction date!

I had my early birthday tea last night as OH is working late until Friday now. So opted for a nice spicey curry...it was so good and have the rest in fridge for tonight! That said it was a very windy night in our house last night and I have had a few loo trips today!

But anyway hope you all have a great day and maybecwe will hear of new stars today...will be back tonight to update you on my clinic etc.

Emma.xx


----------



## Asher

Aw Emma, good luck at clinic xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Oh what's happened, i couldn't use the last post button, not sure what i missed!

Happy Birthday Asher :cake:

Not a bad night really, i am getting used to little bits of sleep, i get an hour and wake up thinking that was nice! 

Only one week til i can uncross my legs and actually actively encourage this baby out!

I did have midwife, but ds wanted a lift to get his exam results, so i canceled, then he got the bus, so i could have gone, but will ring and see if i can do another time, i am pretty sure head is down, hickups this morning were all lower bump.
It gets a bit silly when they don't want to see you for weeks and weeks and then they want to see you every 2 weeks, then every week, i mean what is that all about? :shrug:
Phone is going upstairs, dh in bed, oh dear, bet its the midwife!:haha:

Baby really uncomfortable now, wriggles like mad with no space, my pelvis is hurting, hips are on fire, and something moving about in my ribs! Very strange!

Congratulatios to Mummytoasher :hugs:

It won't be long for a bath, once the baby is born, our hospital, and i expect others send you off for a bath after the birth, and it is like the first cup of tea after birth, the best one EVER!! 
Saggy belly, bath fills with blood, and you feel all funny but it is still the best bath ever!
I remember leaving dh to bond with dd while i had my bath, i am paranoid about leaving the room though, i remember saying to dh, no one will need to take the baby out, anywhere so don't let her out of your sight! 
I think it steams from about a week b4 my first ds was born a baby was taken from the hospital i was due to have him at, since then i have been scared about it, even though security is tight now!

Well off now to see where we are now, if that makes sense!
Busy day going to take children to get school shoes, Clarks is the only place, any other shoes just break within days, especially with dd, i think that is about it then, they are just about ready for school on the 2nd, the holiday seemed so long away, now its nearly over!

Back after my shopping trip! 

Hope everyone has a great day :hugs:

:baby:tpxx


----------



## Asher

Well, what to do? The boys have just gone off for the morning and lunch with our old childminder, she wants to see them! So I am on my lonesome! I guess I will vac and have a shower. Not much point trying the bath as it makes me feel all restless for some reason! 

Probably just stay around here and stalk people ha ha! 

Good luck shoe shopping BTP! That was kind of my plan until the kids went. Hmmmm. Twiddling thumbs it is!


----------



## Mrs_N

35 weeks woohoo! I know I'm way behind most of you, but still, 2 weeks til full term! :thumbup:

congrats mummy2asher, off to check out the thread :happydance:

waiting in this morning for the nursery furniture to be delivered! The carpet isn't coming til next week now though so kind of got that the wrong way round. never mind!


----------



## lilbumpblue

sorry selfish post but....38 weeks today!!!! Only 3 days left at work too :)

Hope everyone is well today :) xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi Guys,

Have a great day Asher :cake: Hope you get your special Birthday present today! Sounds promising!

Congrats to the 2 new stars!!! I was right with my prediction from the other week where i guessed we would have at least 10 stars born by weekend just gone.
So many people are getting induction dates now...so jealous... i just gotta wait it out!

I have been getting a shooting pain down one side of my pelvis, comes on every now and again and is like a pulse every ten seconds or so. Not painful just annoying, especially when she keeps getting hiccups in the same area! I've been looking up on the net about it, and it seems that it is probably just baby moving down a bit and muscles stretching a bit. Squid is still at the brim and hadn't moved down by my last appointment last Wednesday, so maybe this is a good sign that she is getting ready?!

I have an antenatal class tomorrow. Breastfeeding...should be interesting...at least something to get me out of the house! HE HE. last weeks class was actually really helpful and interesting and it was just a normal NHS one. They failed to tell us that the classes would be over two weeks though, the whole class got told when we rang up and booked that it was a combined class on one day! So luckily the first one was labour and pain relief and luckily DH was at that one. Not really so important him coming to the breastfeeding one!

Next midwife appointment is Wednesday 8th (week before due date) - they are still a week behind - its my 38 week appointment at 39 weeks....then up to the hospital on my due date to get checked and book for induction if nothing happens by then. I think i will most definately get to due date, i really doubt she will make an appearance before then.

Its nice and sunny here today, a tad cold, but sunny, so i hope everyone else is experiencing good weather and is able to get out and enjoy it
:dance:


----------



## elmaxie

Argh!

Very selfish post but my day is increasing getting worse as while sitting on the couch Reading to Nathan he threw his head back so I now have a black swollen right eye!
My mum is coming early as he is so upset now as I cried and then he cried and now he just cuddles me and cries god love him!

But maybe I will be the only star mummy with a shiner when she gives birth?! Lol gotta laugh deep down lol

gonna get some frozen veg on it as it's throbbing...already got arnica cream on too....Kids who would have them!!

Emma.xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

forgot to say.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY ASHER!!!! xx


----------



## Jellycat

Mummy2Asher : Congratulations on the birth of your boy !!

Lilbumpblue : Congrats on 38 weeks, cant believe your still working !

MrsN : Congrats on 35 weeks only 2 more till full term !!

Asher : Happy Birthday ! Hope you have a nice day whatever you decide to do

BTP : Looks like the thread has been moved to discussion and groups... but i'm not sure why ?

F&C : I can fully appreciate you not wanting to look after the next thread for once our babies have arrived, but thank-you for doing a fantastic job for us all it is appreciated xxx

Had terrible pelvic pain when I woke up this morning it's passed now once I loudly clicked my right hip....... im I really only in my 30's Lol


----------



## daniellelk

that's it...it all confuses me!!!
Just been reading up on pain relife! And i'm still non the wiser!! 
Still don't know if I even want any or not :/


----------



## Jellycat

Emma - imagine what people would say  Bless Nathan xxx


----------



## Asher

Congrats on your 38 weeks Lilbumpblue and 35 weeks Jen!! 

Aw Emma you need a break!! :hugs:

Enjoy your class Emz, I found the breastfeeding one really good when I was having Archie, and I really didn't expect to do!

Oooh Jelly that sounds painful!! 

Danielle, I don't think you know what you want until you're actually in labour and then you KNOW what you want, if you know what I mean! With Jack I really wanted something strong, but because it was quick I only had the time for gas and air. This time, natural as I wanted it, I get glimpses of myself giving up the homebirth idea and going in for an epidural! :haha:

Well, I am going to do something constructive. My mum is going to take me out for a birthday lunch whilst the boys are out and about, so I am going to go and have a nice shower. See you all later, have a good day all!! :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Enjoy your birthday lunch Asher!! x


----------



## FirstBean

Happy Birthday Asher.

Congrats on 38 weeks Lilbumpblue.

Congrats on 35 weeks Jen.

Congrats and Well done on the birth of your lil boy MummytoAsher.

I am finally 37weeks full term today so baby eviction is going to start today.


----------



## opticalillus5

Happy birthday Asher! 

It's my Grandma's birthday today too, so i'm gonna go see her in a bit. Then it's OH's birthday tomorrow.

Poor OH spent all last night assembling DD's new trampoline for her, only for it to be absolutely pouring it down today! So now I feel like the most EVIL mummy in the world for not allowing her to go on it in the rain. She can see it out of the patio doors, and would quite happily go on it no matter how wet she got. 

I'm still good... no pain, no pressure, no nothing. 

It is crazy how quickly the holidays have gone... DD is back to school next thurs. I know it's awful, but i'm looking forward to it a little bit :blush: It's so hard keeping her entertained, especially when it rains. 

That said, better dash - she wants a story reading to her.


----------



## Blob

Asher happybirthday :cake:

Emma :hugs: Tabs head butted me yesterday and burst my lip :dohh: I really cannot decide if it will be easier when i'm not pregnant or not?? :cry: 

Daniellelk what do you want to know??

I want to DO something today but i think we are just staying at home :nope:


----------



## daniellelk

I think i know what I need to know *blob* I just don't know what to have :/ 
Other then gas and air!!
Mike(OH) seem's to think I wont be able to sit long enough for a Epi...and they only do them at our hospital IF you show you can stay still and the person doing it doesn't think your being to hysterical, plus I will hate not being able to move freely :/


----------



## Carley22

ahhh not been on for a few days then it all kicks off again!! 

Mummy to Asher and Mambird CONGRATULATIONS on your new arrivals.... yey to babies!! 

Asher Happy birthday hunny xxx


IM FULL TERM TODAY WOOHOO bring on the sex and hot curry!!!


----------



## genies girl

its ground hog day, im off to consultant today and this is the 3rd time i will write this but maybe they will give me a date or a clue as to wether it will be c section or the stork is coming or im to find these children under a cabbage patch? :)
also maybe i will see the actual consultant and not just a registrar heres hoping x


----------



## becs0375

Genies, good luck xx

Mummy2Asher, congrats on your little boy xx

Asher, Happy Birthday xx

BTP, good luck on the shoe shopping!!!

Well I have been busy, dusting, cleaning windows and having a good sort out!!! Put bouncer together and sorted out monitor, washed moses basket stuff out again!! I feel like I am nesting...again lol!!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy Birthday Asher. xx

I realised today that I have been pregnant since 24th November...Today, officially, I am nine months pregnant! One more week to go! 

Put all the cot bedding in last night and it looks so cute...I keep looking at it and willing bubba to come so he can sleep in it. I sound so impatient. 

Hope all you ladies are well. xx


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: ladies

Elmaxie - poor you, hope the frozen peas have done their job.

Happy Birthday Asher, hope you have a nice lunch with your Mum :flower:

Blob - ouch on the split lip 

Optical - can't believe this flipping :rain: hope it clears up so she can get out on her new trampoline later. Bless, nothing more annoying than having a new toy you can't play with. I can imagine her looking longingly out the patio doors 

Mmm can't remember what else I was going to say on a personal front, oh yes

BTP - hope the school shoe shopping isn't too painful. I think you said before you live near Street, home of Clarks?

Mrs N - Congrats on 35wks

Lilbumpblue - Congras on 38wks

Emzdreamgirl - I found the Breastfeeding course a great help - I'm sure you will enjoy it

Jellycat - hope your pelvic pain is better now?

Danielle - do you know whether your hospital offers Meptid? A lot of hospitals have started to offer it instead of pethidine as it's as effective, but doesn't cross the placenta and doesn't tend to cause nausea. Just thought I'd mention it as you said you were thinking about different types of pain relief. 

First Bean - Congrats on 37 wks

Genies - good luck at the consultant

Carly - Congrats on 37 wks

Ok so I think that is everyone, sorry if I've forgotten anyone it's not intentional

I've been to my last Consultant appointment this morning :wohoo: I actually got to see the Consultant not the Registrar this time and she apologised to me for being made to feel abnormal. I was re-assured that I have had a perfectly normal pregnancy and she told me I had "done really well" whatever that means :rofl: I think that the Consultant MW must have had a bit of a rant. Anyway, blood pressure and urine were fine. Baby is still head down and central but not engaged. The Consultant is confident that baby won't move now. :happydance: I've got a MW appointment next Tues so fx the baby's head will then have begun to engage. I am full term tomorrow but I don't really want the baby to come until 1st September so I'm not starting eviction procedures. 

DH is on the home straight so far as the bathroom goes. Apparently, he is going to finish the grouting shortly... We need to buy a new bathroom door but I've asked him to ask his friend who lives up the road to hang it as he is a Carpenter. Last time DH hung a door it involved hours of swearing and shouting and I can't be doing with that again :rofl: Plus he had to re-drill the holes for the handle so many times it ended up falling off. The dog is obsessed with getting into the bathroom for no apparent reason - so we are getting a bi-fold door so he won't be able to push it open! I'm fed up of him walking in on me when I'm either on the loo or having a shower. Everything has been moved out of the bathroom while he finishes things off, but unfortunately my kitchen now looks like a bomb has hit it. 

I'm not sure what to do with myself today as the weather isn't good enough to dry the washing I need to do. I might have a little mooch to the retail park while DH is doing the bathroom but I'm still trying to decide if I can be bothered.

Hope everyone else is having a nice day

x


----------



## Carley22

Mrs Jo8 that sounds mad in your house bless you hope it all goes well with the bathroom !! 

im off to the midwofe lets see what this bubs is up to!!!


----------



## Blob

Daniellelk i would just go with the flow then, dont have any expectations and if you need it take it?


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies, sorry for not catching up but I appear to have missed a lot, and it took me ages to find you!!

Went to the hospital yesterday, they did all the checks etc and when they measured me they were a bit concerned that I was measuring small for dates... my FH measurement was still 35sm, it has been that since my 35 week appt.. it was the same last week at midwife too. They have made a note in my notes so that next week when I see the GP for my 39 week appointment, if it's still the same I will be referred.... I'd prefer not to wait to be honest because if she has stopped growing then I'd rather be referred sooner rather than later!?

ANyway, did a check to see if it was my waters, I had +2 protein in my wee which suggested it was, cue excitement! Anyway, the speculum test thing came back with nothing... so then I had to stay on the bed for 2 hours to wait so they could do it again just to be sure.... they did the trace thing etc too... hubby went down to A&E at this point to see if his flip flops were there as he left them on Saturday night when he was in... and he got them!!

Trace came back fine, I had to beg for the second internal to be early because I needed to wee so badly I thought I would end up peeing on her otherwise, and unfortunately there was nothing there! She was lovely, she said she was actually contemplating fibbing and saying there was just so I could be induced tomorrow, (sympathy for the fact Wayne was going away and he was so excited) but she said she wouldn't be able to forgive herself if I ended up needing a C section... pants!!

ANyway she offered (off the record) to see if she could give me a little sweep... whilst checking for waters... so i agreed, and it was all very unfavourable! She offered to still try but I declined because it was really quite painful and I still really needed a wee, and it seemed pointless as she said it didn't even seem like it was on its way!!

She doesn't think I'll be going into labour in the next week, she thinks I'll be at 40 weeks, possibly 40+.... so although it wasn't great news, I feel like at least I know I have at least a week left so I can stop wondering at every little sign!


----------



## becs0375

Louise, glad you got seen and that all is ok!! My mw told me yesterday that she doubts very much that LO will be here before 40 weeks as she is so relaxed in there!! I am not bothered, they will come in their own sweet time! Decided to just enjoy it and go with the flow!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry to hear that Louise, I know you really want LO to come sooner rather than later. Still your body can change very quickly and you never know you could have here soon. At least you know you don't have to worry about the wetness. xx


----------



## daniellelk

ergh back ache is back :( 
I hope MW can suggest something better then "make sure you keep your posture right" tomorrow


----------



## Choc1985

hi all just to let u all no my waters broke this morning been to labour ward and been sent home till tomorro havin period pains now but nothing major 

gonna have a bounce on my ball and hot curry 

happy bday asher 

will try to catch up later xx


----------



## Carley22

ooo choc its iminent then!! 

Ive just got back from the midwife..... she reckons that baby is engaged and her guess was that baby will be here in the next 10 days. s/he is in the best position for a natural labour but she told me to not get upset if its not here (she was scred of being told off) lol.

Unfortunately my blood pressure has gone through the roof... it was 120/60 now its 160/110 so they are quite worried... shes seeing me in a couple of days to assess it again and wants weekely reviews on me now. 

Cummon baby mummys fed up with the swollen feet!!


----------



## ladykara

hey guys, hope you are all well, i see they moved this thread, they moved the end of Sep stars thread too, guess they thought it was more of a group thing than a basic thread, I would have never found it as i never go into the groups section, i dont think a lot of people do... newbies may not find their "month".. what a shame they moved them.

Im getting excited that i only have a few weeks left, but some of you only have a few days !! all the different stages we have been through together and its finally our time to get to meet our babies.. I remember sneaking over to third trimester forum and reading the posts in the "months" thread.. i would really envy them.

Choc...wooooooooo good luck babe,a lot of sex, curry and ball bouncing for you then.


----------



## Asher

Yay Choc how exciting! You'll be meeting your little lady soon!

Louise, how unfortunate it didn't pan out for you, sounds like the lady was really nice too! Poor Wayne, he sounds as though he was excited!

MrsJ, all sounding good for you pregnancy wise, and hubby doing well with the bathroom! Yay!! 

Teeny, you're so close!! Not long now I bet! 

We're all just hanging in eh? I've had a nice day, lunch with mum, and then went to a playplace and booked Archie's 6th birthday party for the beginning of October, one more thing to tick off my list! Just had a coffee at mum's, now I'm gonna take the dogs for a walk, the boys are not coming back til 5! It's been lovely having the day to myself!! And if I should go into labour tonight I have had a lovely shower and straightened my hair and shaved my legs! So I will be a presentable pusher!


----------



## limpetsmum

Choc - sorry hun, i've only just got online to tell everyone :dohh:. Rubbish text buddy i am :blush:
Hope you can get yourself started tonight babes :thumbup: & i'll be more prompt next time you text i promise :hugs:

Sorry for no personals - it's a bit of a manic day here. I'll do my best to catch up in a little while :hugs:


----------



## Choc1985

Don't worry limpet I didn't expect to be able to get signal to do it myself lol 

If anyone has tips for getting the contractions goin I will be very grateful I'm just bouncing on my ball had a hot curry walked round asda lol 

Iv not had a show or anything don't fancy bein induced lol


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh choc exciting stuff, good luck! 
I've heard nipple stimulations can be good to start contractions off?

:hugs: on the BP carley, hope it comes down. 
Louise at least you know where things are at now :hugs: 

So Samantha Cameron has had her baby - she was due September too, although not sure when!


----------



## Asher

Yeah DH just said about Sam Cam! A little girl I believe, 6lb 1oz, not sure of a name yet.


----------



## elmaxie

My goodness I have been gone for a few hours and chic your waters have gone!! Wooo hoo another star is gonna be here soon!

Asher so glad you have had a good birthday so far!

Blob ouch a split lip!! It's so sore and their little heads are sooo hard! My swelling has gone down but it's coming up lovely colours!

Genie I hope you got dates today....if not I hope you got direction to the cabbage patch to pick them up!

Well my clinic was interesting!
Had CTG monitoring, don't have a urine infection, midwife basically refused to examin me as apparently ALL my pains are normal for a second pregnancy and that if there was something wrong blood would be streaming down my legs! Why thankyou kind lady and I now have your name and face firmly in my mind I will not be having you during my labour!!
I then had liqor scan and all was good.
Oh and harsh mw wrote in my notes I was 4/5ths...how she knew I will never know unless she had x ray vision as all she did was strap the belts to me!!

Then it was clinic and I met a nurse I work with who took pity on me and had them put me first lol
so I have gained 6kg and got SPD which accounts for my agony in back and hips and weird walking!
Then the doc came in and said she would arrange for induction at my due date...I laughingly told her to just shoot me now and if I see the cleaner I might ask her to try with her industrial Hoover! At this point she said she would call the consultant and see if she could give me a sweep if I wanted!? Erm YES!!
But she came back with bad news that because of my induction date I wasn't to get a sweep done today...boo!!

BUT I am going in on Friday 27th at 07:30 to be induced!!!!

Woooo hooo an end is in sight!!!

I could have hugged her for getting me squeezed in this week and will be so nice to her when I am back at work lol nothing will be too much trouble ha ha!!

Anyway I better head am on my pod and Nathan is running riot and not noticed I am on it yet!

Emma.xx


----------



## daniellelk

The back ache's coming back like other night and definatly some tightening going on in my bump....but only in my left :s My left hip as been hurting alday...

Yay to being induced on 27th...im ment to be going to a 50th party then! Would have been nice to have had H before then so I could take him to meet the family I never see anymore :/ plus a relative who had her baby a few day's ago is going to be there iwth her baby..


----------



## Asher

Yay Emma for an induction date! That's fab!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all, I am having problems accessing the internet with my computer so am borrowing dh's. Not sure if I'll be able to get on again until the problem is solved so don't worry if you don't hear from me for a while!

Choc, good luck hun! I hope the contractions start soon and you have a lovely easy labour.

I am now so sick of being pregnant and just want this baby out but I have a feeling he isn't coming any time soon. :(


----------



## limpetsmum

Happy Birthday Asher :dance:

Sarahkka - brilliant Simon story hun! Kids - you gotta love em (else we wouldn't all be here :wacko:) good luck with the vaseline removal - did you manage to get it off his skin without too much residue :haha: bless.

MummytoAsher - congratualtions :hugs:



> yeah I was thinking about just using a ice cube tray because I keep forgetting to go to mothercare

 Just an idea - might ice cube bags be better as it will keep them from getting any bits on them (i have a tendency of spilling my veg all over my ice cubes :dohh:)



> I would never have noticed we had moved lol

 No nore me - i always go from the update link in my emails.



> IM FULL TERM TODAY WOOHOO bring on the sex and hot curry!!!

 WOOHOO Carley - bring on the good times :thumbup:

Oooh Genies - i have a gooseberry bush.......never though to check under it :haha:

Choc - spend some time talking to your bump & just thinking about meeting your baby, it helps to release happy hormones which aid the start of labour :thumbup: A decent walk (not just a weeble around like i tend to favour lol) may help, nipple stimulation - although it's said you'd need 3 hours of this to have much of an effect :shrug:!!! Laughter & gentle touch (massage from a loved one.........i wouldn't hold your breath for that one with Ste though :haha:). Massage oils - Lavender, Ylang Ylang & Clary Sage can all induce & speed up labour :thumbup:.
Good luck sweetie & i hope to hear some happy noise soon......i take it you won't be at aquanatal this week :haha: pah - the things people do to get out of excersize!!!!!!


----------



## Choc1985

Limpet Ste has been really good to be fair to him lol I got bk and wanted to clean clean clean 

No Hun won't be at aquanatal need to ring labour ward at 9 to c if they have a bed if they haven't got a bed then they can leave me a further 48 hours 

Iv got period pain hopin it progresses as I really don't like the idea of induction heard it's painful lol


----------



## becs0375

Choc, good luck and hope to hear of your LO's arrival soon xx

Carley, thats brilliant news!!

Emma, brilliant news about your induction!!!

F&C I feel exactly the same!!!!

Well just waiting on tea, I am starving then gonna go for a nice walk then a bounce on the ball!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh I got really confused when I couldn't find this thread! Sent me into a blind panic ha ha Can't get rid of me!!! Defo think we need a thread for after babies are here :flower:

I just caught up but now I can't remember anything...

Emma yay for the induction date! Woop!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Carley yay that baby is engaged! Hopefully won't be long for you now :flower:

Choc how exciting!! You'll have your baby in your arms before you know it :cloud9:

Aww Fishy hope little Fishy comes soon for you x

...and Louise hope you don't have to wait too much longer as well. As someone else said, things can change very quickly so don't give up hope that it will be sooner rather than later...

And Becs and everyone else who is sick of being pregnant for that matter!

It's REALLY weird, but I have really been missing being pregnant this last couple of days!! I LOVE having Holly but I really miss my bump in a strange way. It's like I always had company lol Very odd feeling. I saw a pregnant lady in town and I felt a bit jealous... Matt said I must be mad :haha:

We went and registered Holly's birth at the town hall today, which was lovely so now she officially exists! Then we had a nice walk around town and stopped for a coffee, was so nice to get out of the house for a few hours.

Holly is doing well, feeding well although she is still having to have formula as well as breastmilk at the mo. She gets hardly anything off the breast and I end up sitting there crying my eyes out and she is crying as she is starving. It's been really tough and I've been so worried about her getting poorly again so I took the decision to only bottle feed, expressed milk and formula combined. She gets it much easier from a bottle and as long as she is getting my milk, I don't mind. We are both a lot happier since and she is looking better day by day :thumbup: She is getting weighed again on Thursday, so I'm really hoping she has gained a good amount of weight. 

For those of you who are interested and are not on facebook, here are a few piccies of her today :cloud9: (you're probably sick of me posting photos lol)

Hope things get moving for the term ladies soon :flower: :dust:

xx
 



Attached Files:







holly 5.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 7









holly 6.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 7









holly 7.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 7


----------



## limpetsmum

Choc1985 said:


> Limpet Ste has been really good to be fair to him lol I got bk and wanted to clean clean clean
> 
> No Hun won't be at aquanatal need to ring labour ward at 9 to c if they have a bed if they haven't got a bed then they can leave me a further 48 hours
> 
> Iv got period pain hopin it progresses as I really don't like the idea of induction heard it's painful lol

Aaah bless - i'm glad he's behaving bless him! 

Aww Emma - she is gorgeous! She looks less puffy now than she did when she was born chick, or is it the weight she has lost? I'm glad she's picking up nicely - i think you gotta go with what she's happy with in regards to feeding :thumbup:. Well done for sticking at it though, it can't be easy seeing your baby so distressed.

I feel a little nauseaus at the moment so i'm gonna grab some chocolate incase it's a low sugar level (any excuse eh) & have a little lie down xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

lilbumpblue said:


> IM FULL TERM TODAY WOOHOO bring on the sex and hot curry!!!

Happy Full Term xx



becs0375 said:


> BTP, good luck on the shoe shopping!!!

Thanks, it was mad in Clarks Village shoe shop, didn't take me long to say, nothing here! I took ds to sports shop and he found some with Liverpool football club on and wanted them so they will last all of 2 mins but i said he could!
Then dd found some she REALLY HAD TO HAVE (girls!) they are shiny but the real clincher was they have toys in the heels, again i gave in, but told her they had to last, she doesn't realise i mean til she at least grows out of them!:haha:



Choc1985 said:


> hi all just to let u all no my waters broke this morning been to labour ward and been sent home till tomorro havin period pains now but nothing major

Great news Choc, When my waters broke last time and it took 32 hours for labour to start naturally, after 18 hours i had a drip to prevent infection during labour, (so when labour started the drip went in) and that needs to be in for 4 hours min in labour, i was just being taken to be induced and labour picked up and i managed not to be induced.
If you can hang on, do, if not induced labour can be quicker, and the birth process faster, at the time it is intense and natural you get to catch your breath.
Try walking and keeping baby as down on your pelvis as poss, gym ball, edge of sofa rocking etc, but don't wear yourself out as you will need energy for labour.
If nothing much happens tonight then get a really good rest in tonight, if labour is going to kick off you need that energy xx




elmaxie said:


> BUT I am going in on Friday 27th at 07:30 to be induced!!!!
> 
> Woooo hooo an end is in sight!!!
> 
> Emma.xx

Great news! xx:hugs:

Not sure I like our new home here, i usually can see if anyone has started labour in the 3rd tri threads, but now i need to check 2 places! 
It is also harder to find, much further down! 
That's just me being a moaner though, not one for change at my age:rofl:

Owch a black eye, toddlers are pretty tough nuts, i was changing my ds and he sat up and cracked me right on the nose, I went down like a ton of bricks, I thought my face would explode...he was fine, i actually thought i heard my nose crack when he did it! 

F&C, hope your not away too long! I think it was you that had the back pain in low base of spine area, I had that today, and thought of you! How sweet we are getting sympathy pains now! We could do with a few sympathy labours now! :hugs:

This week will drag, school back next week, i am just about ready for it, uniforms, book bags, pe kits, swimming kits, water bottles, rucksack, shoes, all done, can't be anything else left but to get them there! 
I will sigh a huge sigh of relief when next Thurs comes, and hopefully my waters will break and labour will kick off and by the time i pick them up i will be back home with a baby:haha: I make myself laugh!!!!!!!

Baby been really twisty in my pelvis today, real owchy breath time!!

Hope everyone ok, sorry i know i have missed things, i don't know how you guys remember everything!!

:hugs:

:baby:tp xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Emzy, 
she is so beautiful, I could never get bored of baby pics! She changes with each one! 
I know what you mean anout missing being pregnant, i usually am ready for baby and think how mad to miss it, but this pregnancy has been kind to me and i will miss my bump, but well worth the exchange for the baby!!!:hugs:

xxxxxxx


----------



## limpetsmum

> If nothing much happens tonight then get a really good rest in tonight, if labour is going to kick off you need that energy xx

 I agree - also eat plenty of carbs as they are slow releasing energy which apparently can help keep your strength up throughout labour. When i went to visit the unit i'll be going to they provide a fridge for each patient to bring drinks & food in & recommended sandwiches, pasta & rice dishes etc. Almost sounds like a hotel lol


----------



## Emzywemzy

limpetsmum said:


> Aww Emma - she is gorgeous! She looks less puffy now than she did when she was born chick, or is it the weight she has lost? I'm glad she's picking up nicely - i think you gotta go with what she's happy with in regards to feeding :thumbup:. Well done for sticking at it though, it can't be easy seeing your baby so distressed.

I think it is mostly the weight she lost that's made her look less puffy, although when she was first born she was a bit swollen and purple lol She seems to be filling out a bit more in her face again now though, she was looking a bit gaunt before which was horrible :cry: I'm just glad she is doing a bit better now :flower:


----------



## limpetsmum

Well i think she's looking absolutely gorgeous!!! Well done on getting out too :thumbup: I bet that 1st outing is such a proud moment! I know DH & i will fight over who pushes the pram :haha:


----------



## Emzywemzy

It was actually our 2nd outing out today, we popped into town a couple of days ago as I was getting cabin fever. I've never been so scared in my life!! ha ha Also we did fight over who pushed the pram, so we decided to share and swap every now and then lol x


----------



## elmaxie

Oh emzy she is sooo gorgeous!! She is probably less puffy too...well at least Nathan depuffed a bit after being pushed out! I still cant get over her hair!! :happydance:

I think we can still make a thread up in baby club maybe or maybe in the journals to keep chatting afterwards??:shrug:

Choc I would totally get some rest in love....how exciting for you though! What happened and how and when I want to know everything lol:haha:
But get bouncing and maybe a hot bath without anything in it ie bubble bath etc to try and relax and get baby out??:shrug:

I am so knackered now its untrue! I think I could actually go to my bed right now and sleep...well maybe not for long before my first loo trip but hey!

I was also given pain killers by the doc for the SPD/Pain side of things and she said to try them tonight as they may knock me out slightly or send me a bit mad....hoping for the first lol maybe I will get a good night sleep but better put a towel under me incase I wet the bed!!:dohh:

Argh tired but need to eat and OH wont be home for 1/2 hour...not that its anything exciting its my left over curry from last night so just reheating it up and blowing my face off but god I am starving!!!!:wacko:

Will probably be on later when I hit my bed on the pod.

So strange question but who is all in labour??

I know Rocky was being induced yesterday.
Asher you seemed to have stopped for your birthday.
Choc your waters have gone and are waiting for contractions/induction(but want contractions)
Anyone else???
Oh am sure I read cazzeybe waters broke...but I might be wrong? Am sure she was a spet star too??

Emma.xx


----------



## becs0375

Emzy, Holly is gorgoeus xxx Well done to you on the feeding xx

Just had a lush tea followed by steam pud and custard, all homemade!!!! Was soooo yummy!!! Just waiting on it going down before we take Muprhy out for a walk!! My back is achey so gonna take some paracetamol, feel like I have done loads today!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Beautiful pictures Emzy x

Good luck Choc - how exciting! 

SamCam was due about the same day as me, I'm glad she's had it early. I'm not a big fan of David Cameron, so didn't want a Tory baby stealing my thunder. My Grandfather would have be turning in his grave :rofl:

I did go to the retail park in the end. I needed some pillows and M&S have two for £5 at the moment - bargain. I also managed to get some pj's (bottoms and 2 nursing tops) in a pack in Mothercare. They were in the sale £13 reduced from £26. I'm very happy with my purchases although I think it was probably the last time I will drive the car before the baby comes. Even though it's only a few minutes away I was so uncomfortable and achey when I got back I had to sit down for 30 mins.

x


----------



## Krakir

sorry not so quick question, What due date is everyone going by? I was given 4 different due dates and i'm starting to second guess which one i should be going by? The first is the one they gave me judging on my last period, the second they gave me from my first ultrasound at 11 weeks, then i had a new one at my second ultrasound at 18 weeks, and then yet another one at my third ultrasound. So it went from 17th to the 16th to the 14th to the 9th? we were going with the the 14th, but now i'm thinking we should have been going with the 17th or 16th. i know its only a few days difference, but it changes when one would start the eviction process by a little bit


----------



## genies girl

teeny- congrats on nine months

Mrs Jo8- fantastic news about your consultant ap

Louise- sorry your labour couldnt be sooner for you both

Choc- good luck love

Carley- sorry about your blood pressure hope its a one off

Elmaxie- a date , yay, nogt long now love bring on friday

Fishy- i hope it hurrys up for you so you can feel like yourself again

Ok so i went to the hospital i didnt get the consultant but i did get the head registrar so i didnt complain, my gtt is fine was within normal limits so i can forget about that now.
And after discussions she has booked me in for a c section on 15th sept bang on 38 weeks !!!!!!!
Im so glad to get a date to aim for she said they wont let twins go over 38 so it could well happen naturally before then but if not thats my date im very pleased !! xxxx


----------



## charlottecco2

looks like choc1985 will be next :happydance: x


----------



## Choc1985

Iv done a separate thread on 3rd tri to update here's the link

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/399537-waters-broke-whoop-whoop.htm


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies. Maybe I'll just bite the bullet and get out tomorrow even if it means having to walk the hill back to our house. Think I've got cabin fever! I did something naughty today and checked my cervix, well I tried. It's still way too high to feel so I must be ages away. x


----------



## Asher

Things will be moving soon for you Choc I'm sure! Baby will be here very soon!

Genies, am so chuffed for you getting your date. At least you know now that's the latest day you'll be meeting your girls! Fab news.

MrsJ you made me laugh about the SamCam thing. My Dad said something similar to me. :haha:

Elmaxie, yep, things have stopped for my birthday. Completely. Nothing going on at all now. Little one appears happy, has been pretty wriggly all day today. I am trying to embrace reaching a stage of pregnancy which I never have before, but there is a part of me that is so ready now!! 

Emzy I love your new pics of Holly, she is soooo gorgeous! Well done for getting her all registered, and for deciding about the feeding. As long as she and you are doing well, that's all that matters! 

F&C I have had a go at feeling mine too, but mine's high. Won't be bothering again!! 

Mmmmm Becs steam pud and custard!! I had a vanilla slice when I was out with mum today!

Me and DH have only just made a decision what to have for tea. Cos we are big foodies we've normally decided what to eat from early on in the day, but not today! So we're having spicy bean soup followed by tuna, cheese and red onion enchilladas with herby rice and salad. Yumski!!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

It's just taken me bloody ages to find this thread! :rofl:


----------



## becs0375

Asher that sounds yummy!!!! We are big foodies too!!!

F&C, I wouldn't even know where to start to check my cervix!!!

Genies, thats fabulous news!!!! 

Mrs J, what fab bargains!!!

Well we have taken Murphy out, took him out straight after I last posted!! Probably done a couple of miles, so all in all walked about 5 miles or so today!! No wonder I am feeling a bit pooped, that on top of my marathon cleaning!!! Had a shower and now chilling with a cuppa and watching Ian doing the ironing!!! Ahh this is the life!!


----------



## Snoozie

Emzy, she is gorgeous, we love the pics!

I STILL CANNOT BELIEVE THAT SOME OF US ACTUALLY HAVE LITTLE BABIES HERE ALREADY. IT'S MESSING WITH MY MIND LOL!

Choc, good luck hunni!

F&C I hope you go soon, not much longer.xxx

Big brother final....and an indian takeaway woohoo!!!!!


----------



## Asher

Go Becs!!! That is some walking!! 

And Drazic, I know!! I lost it again before and it took me an age to find it!


----------



## becs0375

My back is a bit sore now lol!!! That will teach me!!!


----------



## Asher

Aah but think how much stamina you'll have when you go into labour! That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it whenever people tell me I do too much!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Fishy I tried checking my cervix 2 days before I had her... a fly on the wall would have found it quite funny as I was trying to get in all sorts of positions trying to reach it but I couldn't! I assumed it was too high and that nothing would be happening soon, but I was obviously wrong! x


----------



## limpetsmum

> It was actually our 2nd outing out today, we popped into town a couple of days ago as I was getting cabin fever. I've never been so scared in my life!! ha ha Also we did fight over who pushed the pram, so we decided to share and swap every now and then lol x

 Heeheehee - glad it's not just gonna be us lol. Yeah i must admit my first outing kinda scares me - glad Dh will be with me, it kinda freaks me out the thought of maybe going it alone :haha:

Elmaxie - i'm hungry too but Dh not going to be home for another hour or so at least :nope: I try to wait so we eat together regardless of what time he comes home but i guess that's something which will have to change once Tufty gets to the eating stage - i doubt a little one will wait until gone 8.30-9pm at night for it's dinner lol.

I tried to check my cervix today as well :blush: i'm gueessing either my fingers are too short, my bump is too big or (more than likely) it's just too high to feel :haha:

Somehow i have managed to hurt my arm :cry: i felt a twinge when i moped the kitchen floor earlier but thought nothing of it. I have just driven to the co-op & back to buy DH some wine (he's not happy with some changes at work so i thought i'd cheer him up) & on the way back i could barely change gear for the pain :cry:. I hope it's just something simple & will settle in a few days - i can't be having a little bubba & not be able/confident picking it up/nursing with a wonky arm :dohh:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh Emzy that really has cheered me up!!! Thank you for that post. Think I'm just having a down day due to being stuck in the house etc. I might get a taxi tomorrow to somewhere just to get out! The walking should help too. Thanks again hun. xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Limpetsmum, glad it's not just me with the checking. Hopefully we'll all have our LOs soon. x


----------



## Asher

You're so close Fishy, I only just noticed! Not too long til due date, and fingers crossed you won't go over. Little fishy will be here soon. xx


----------



## ladykara

elmaxie thats great news xx

Emzy keep posting them, love seeing baby photos, she is stunning !! reminds me why i am putting myself through all this

krakir. i was given 4 too and im going by the one the hospital has put in my notes which was the dating scan and the earlest date they gave me


----------



## daniellelk

Emzywemzy said:


> Fishy I tried checking my cervix 2 days before I had her... a fly on the wall would have found it quite funny as I was trying to get in all sorts of positions trying to reach it but I couldn't! I assumed it was too high and that nothing would be happening soon, but I was obviously wrong! x

I darn't check my own cervix :S 

I'm just waiting for my mum to fetch me some wedge's and chilli sauce :D last time I had this chilli sauce was the night I thought labour was starting..


----------



## Emzywemzy

Fish&Chips said:


> Oh Emzy that really has cheered me up!!! Thank you for that post. Think I'm just having a down day due to being stuck in the house etc. I might get a taxi tomorrow to somewhere just to get out! The walking should help too. Thanks again hun. xx

No problem! Also I get what you mean about the stuck in thing, on the Thursday when I had my bloody show in town I was in a blind panic at first thinking omg what if my waters go and my instinct was to go home, but I didn't and I stayed out shopping thinking "what's the worst that can happen?" and did a big shop in Sainsbury's that night! If I were you I'd get out even if for a little bit and somewhere not too far away from home and make sure you can get a taxi home if need be x


----------



## limpetsmum

Fish&Chips said:


> Aww Limpetsmum, glad it's not just me with the checking. Hopefully we'll all have our LOs soon. x

Hope so hun, i hate feeling so impatient as i've been happy & lucky to even get this far - kinda feel guilty wanting the pregnancy to end now iykwim? That sounds horrible doesn't it :nope:


----------



## opticalillus5

Well, I'm sat here on a 'Giant Retro Space Hopper' according to the box, from OH's stash of useless novelty things he moved into our house when we moved in together. I never thought it'd actually come in handy for something other than drunken house party games. I'm pretty comfy sat on it (pelvis wise) but the top of my back is killing me - maybe it's too low down. The laptop is on the sofa, so maybe leaning to read/type is doing it too. I dunno. 

I finally gave in and let DD on her trampoline even though it was soaked through. She enjoyed it even more I think! 

BTP, glad you're all ready for school... I am too now I think. 

Genies & Emma - congrats on your induction dates!

Emzy, Holly is gorgeous. If you miss your bump, you're more than welcome to have mine! I'm getting fed up now; I want my body back. 

Good Luck Choc! 

Danielle - I daren't check my own cervix either... I don't even know what i'd be checking for! 

Asher - Glad you've had a nice day :flower: 

Sorry to anyone else i've missed... I'm shattered. I WAS going to watch CSI, until I saw that it's on till midnight. There's no way I can stay up that long, especially with me having to get up at 6am to give OH his bday presents in the morning. Also got car to get through it's MOT tomorrow (eeek!) some hay being delivered, AND then off to Frankie and Benny's with all family for OH. So, busy day for me... I'll need my sleep! 

Hope everyone sleeps as well as I plan to (PLAN being the operative word).


----------



## becs0375

I think when you get out Fishy you feel so much better, in a way thats why I am glad we have Murphy, it forces me to get out of the house!! I think I would be going insane by now!! Shame we don't all live closer so we can get each other out and about!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good idea Emzy. Am going to get out tomorrow! I'm determined! Danielle, I definitely wouldn't suggest checking your cervix if you're having chili sauce!! Ouch! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

becs0375 said:


> I think when you get out Fishy you feel so much better, in a way thats why I am glad we have Murphy, it forces me to get out of the house!! I think I would be going insane by now!! Shame we don't all live closer so we can get each other out and about!!!

It is such a shame. It would be so nice to meet up. x


----------



## limpetsmum

> Well, I'm sat here on a 'Giant Retro Space Hopper' according to the box

 hahaha how funny - that is what i have up the loft but DH never got round to digging it out - they are awesome fun though :thumbup:



> I definitely wouldn't suggest checking your cervix if you're having chili sauce!! Ouch! x

 Owie!!!!



> It is such a shame. It would be so nice to meet up. x

 Maybe in a few months we could do a couple of meets around the country for those willing to travel an hour or so??? Maybe make a day of it at a large shopping centre/zoo etc?


----------



## daniellelk

opticalillus5 said:


> Well, I'm sat here on a 'Giant Retro Space Hopper' according to the box, from OH's stash of useless novelty things he moved into our house when we moved in together. I never thought it'd actually come in handy for something other than drunken house party games. I'm pretty comfy sat on it (pelvis wise) but the top of my back is killing me - maybe it's too low down. The laptop is on the sofa, so maybe leaning to read/type is doing it too. I dunno.
> 
> I finally gave in and let DD on her trampoline even though it was soaked through. She enjoyed it even more I think!
> 
> BTP, glad you're all ready for school... I am too now I think.
> 
> Genies & Emma - congrats on your induction dates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mouth is on fire now :(
> Emzy, Holly is gorgeous. If you miss your bump, you're more than welcome to have mine! I'm getting fed up now; I want my body back.
> 
> Good Luck Choc!
> 
> Danielle - I daren't check my own cervix either... I don't even know what i'd be checking for!
> 
> Asher - Glad you've had a nice day :flower:
> 
> Sorry to anyone else i've missed... I'm shattered. I WAS going to watch CSI, until I saw that it's on till midnight. There's no way I can stay up that long, especially with me having to get up at 6am to give OH his bday presents in the morning. Also got car to get through it's MOT tomorrow (eeek!) some hay being delivered, AND then off to Frankie and Benny's with all family for OH. So, busy day for me... I'll need my sleep!
> 
> Hope everyone sleeps as well as I plan to (PLAN being the operative word).


No I don't either!!




Fish&Chips said:


> Good idea Emzy. Am going to get out tomorrow! I'm determined! Danielle, I definitely wouldn't suggest checking your cervix if you're having chili sauce!! Ouch! x

Lol I don't plan to :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

That would be nice limpetsmum. x


----------



## genies girl

Fishy where abouts in the south east are you?


----------



## limpetsmum

OK listen up ladies - as i suggested it :dohh: i guess it's only fair i set it up :dohh::dohh:. Here is our new thread for when we become Mummies :happydance: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/399685-september-stars.html

F&C i hope you don't mind me stealing your initial list from page 1 :blush: but i did anyway :haha:. Hopefully i will be able to keep it updated (apart from when i'm having my own little one but i will endeavour to catch up as soon as i am able to - please don't all go into labour when i do if you don't mind :thumbup: thanks :haha:).

Let me know if anyone would like anything adding to it :hugs: 

Enjoy :hugs:


----------



## Blob

I'm a cervix checker :haha: I can feel it fine but nothing changes and then it makes me sad... :cry:

We really need more babies in here i seem to remember that August had around 20 born at the end of July??

Well nothing to report on my baby front :cry: It makes me not want to come on here as am so jealous :rofl:

Limpet :wohoo: we have a place to go :lol: and as it looks like i will have a september baby anyhoos now i can properly stay.


----------



## becs0375

Limpets, thanks!!!! A meet would be ace!!!!!

Blob, even if you have mini blob now you will always be a Sept Star!!!!

My bump feel so bloody heavy tonight, its making my back hurt so much!!! Hope is also quite wriggly, she is moving from side to side, which isn't helping!!


----------



## Choc1985

Rrrrrr that's nice limpets would u mind if I stayed as a sept mummy as I should be one anyway just got a lil impatient lil miss must take after her dad lol 

Still no change although period pains are gettin. A bit worse.


----------



## becs0375

Fx'd that tonight you will go into labour Choc!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Well you can't get rid of me even though I was well and truly in August!!


----------



## becs0375

You too will always be a Star Emzy xx


----------



## Laura617

alright quick post to ask some opinions, i set up a thread on this as well but if anyone wants to jump in here I appreciate the advice. I am 36 weeks today (yay one more week until full term) and currently 1 1/2 cm dilated and 50 - 60% effaced. Doctor said he could feel the babies head at my appointment today. I haven't given much thought to the eviction thing but my doctor wants to go ahead and do a sweep next week to keep things moving, what do you guys think? It seems really soon to be doing that but I will be full term so I am so torn.


----------



## ladykara

Anyone live north west london.. hertfordshire/middlesex area?

Cervix... why kind of things should you be looking out for, changes etc...

Laura, seems strange he wants to push start labour and not let mother nature do its job, most docs would be trying to keep babs in there as long as possible if there is no health problems.... is there any reason why he wants to force it?


----------



## BoBo14

hi - cant believe there are so many september babies here already. Its very exciting!! Im being induced next wed on my due date but really wanted natural labour so hoping the full moon helps me out tonight.Hee hee
Good luck to everyone who are experiencing labour signs and hope things arent too painful and not too long x


----------



## Jellycat

Good Luck Choc, hope it all goes well for you tomorrow

Emzy - Loving the new pictures Hope looks so cuddly xxx

Limpets - Thanks for setting up the new thread.

Louise - sorry you have to wait another week - maybe it might happen earlier anyway xx

Genies and Elmaxie - big congrats on your induction dates must be great knowing when your going to meet little ones xx

Went for lovely lunch with a friend today had a voucher for pizza express yum yum, shame I walked around town like a penguin due to baby giving me pains. 

Its official baby brain has started I got money out this morning for my hypno session. My DH and I sitting quietly on the sofa for an hour waiting....... damn it.... looked at diary and realised its next Tuesday, luckily my man saw the funny side

Started my raspberry leaf tea today, I like the taste so found its not going to be difficult to drink everyday. Bought the tablets aswell 750mg and states I can have upto 2 aday.... I thought I was meant to be aiming for 4 or 5 a day, so sticking to the 2 for now.


----------



## Jellycat

Laura, I was just about to say the same thing as LadyK. Why is he offering you a sweep ? In the UK you are unlikely to be offered a sweep unless deemed necessary before 40 weeks, where I live they say no to sweeps until 41 weeks. sorry I cant be more useful xx

BOBO Congrats on your induction date, keep us posted !


----------



## BoBo14

Ow! I cant sleep - have had period pain and backache since 1 this morning (its now 7am). Managed to get about 2 hours broken sleep - doubtful its labour as more constant then pain every half hour which i would expect at the beginning but would really appreciate some advice as to whether others have had this. Sorry to be a wuss but partner is asleep and its my first baby :(


----------



## limpetsmum

Morning ladies, 
choc & emzy - you ladies had better not go to another thread..........we got you this far your stuck with us now:haha:
Ummmmm-sorry can't remember name (am on iPod) I would decline the sweep & let nature decide, if there's no medical reason for needing to get baby out it's much better for them to arrive in their own good time. Would the doctor receive payment for performing a sweep? I think a lot of health care professions over there work on a comission basis so maybe this is the reason ???? 
Well, I've sent my very disgruntled husband off to work (lots of work changes & once again he has been taken for a ride). I said I'd work on getting Tufty out so he can take some much needed time out :haha:
I managed to hurt my arm yesterday........mopping of all things :dohh: not sure if it's a strain, pulled muscle or trapped nerve but I have pins & needles in my little finger & wedding ring finger & I can't lift it upwards or outwards. I did hope it would have settled overnight but it hasn't :shrug:
Anyways, I'm going back to sleep for another few hours - see if that helps lol
:hugs:


----------



## daniellelk

BoBo14 said:


> Ow! I cant sleep - have had period pain and backache since 1 this morning (its now 7am). Managed to get about 2 hours broken sleep - doubtful its labour as more constant then pain every half hour which i would expect at the beginning but would really appreciate some advice as to whether others have had this. Sorry to be a wuss but partner is asleep and its my first baby :(

I had something like this the other night. I had day's of back ache then it was just constantly hurting and getting stronger every so often then easing off....woke up next morning struggling to walk/move, then it went completely :( I just have the odd achy back and hip now


----------



## elmaxie

Morning!!

Strange your doc wants to give you a sweep!? Is there a medical reason to get baby out/keep you going? 
I would ask. But I know I was offered one but that was on the understanding I was being induced next week so it was a push to try get things started! 
Maybe it's common practice over with you...but in the uk I think you really mainly get it done when you reach your due date??

Well the pain killers I got had the knock me out effect last night so had a good sleep ie only up twice for the loo!!
Unfortunately Nathan has decided that 5:45am is wake up time but bless OH he got up with him so I slept until 7!!
And tomorrow he is getting up with him too and taking him to the childminders...my last long lie in bed for months potentially!!
But my head is throbbing today like I have been out drinking but guessing it's due to good sleep or a side effect of tablets!?

Was hoping to see that choc had gone into labour/had baby!

I also had a dream that I came on and Asher and blob had both had girls over night!!! Ooooooo!!!

I have a whole day with Nathan who is intent on causing chaos and noise. Got some washing to do and it looks like it might be a lovely day too!!

So I think a day in the garden is in order...my hip is killing me but I have a heat pack stuffed down my jeans so going it helps a but too!

Be back later for gossip/babies/labour!!

Emma.xx


----------



## genies girl

oh no Limpet sorry about your mopping related injury x

Blob- i had a dream last night that i was reading that you had your baby in the night, any luck?

i need to get on with sorting more things off my to do list , what to do first, i think ill just have a nap and think about it x


----------



## genies girl

Elmaxie- same dream spooky !


----------



## Laura617

Thank you all for your opinions. Its not going to be any easy choice. The doctors reason for the sweep is that he feels my body is ready (or nearly ready) as i'm already dilating and effacing so he just thought he would give me a nudge so that things don't slow down at this point. Says it wont always start labor but just keep everything moving so I will have less to go in the end. Also I had low fluid a few weeks ago that went back up, still in the low normal range so I think this is part of it as the doctor wants to avoid getting further on and having to induce if my fluid levels drop again.

I have state paid insurance so there is no bonus or commission for him if I give birth, otherwise that would rule it out for me right there lol.


----------



## Laura617

oh also is this thread now showing up in a odd place for everyone else now? It no longer seems to be in third trimester, unless i got lost somewhere.


----------



## daniellelk

It got moved yesturday Laura, into the pregnancy part of group's x


----------



## Asher

Morning ladies! I am still here!! Emma I wish your dream had been true! Jack said to DH this morning "Daddy, is it still mummy's birthday today?" - DH said "No, but it might be your baby brother or sister's", then he looked at me and said "hmmm don't think there's much chance of that!". Things have completely stopped. I am really hoping that it just starts up suddenly and cracks on! I am now a week more pregnant than I have ever been before! It's weird! And I am happy for it to end!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Morning all.
I have my final Midwife appointment this afternoon and it feels a bit weird that next week I will be meeting my bubba.

Talking of cervix checking, I got OH to do this last night! He said 'does it feel a bit like a bumhole?', to which I replied. He found it and described it as feeling like jelly (soft) so I am hoping the MW will check it later and tell me it is softening! I need this baby here in the next 6 days for my homebirth, so I really need some labour dust vibes please girlies. xx

We DTD last night and nothing. I still have no twinges, no pains, no increased BM. I am just willing him out and he isn't listening. x


----------



## becs0375

Laura, that is strange that he would want to give you a sweep so early!!

Genies, hope you get sme of your jobs done!!

Asher, I think we will all come on here one morning to a post saying you have had your LO!!

Elmaxie, have a nice day!! Glad you got a good nights sleep!!

I slept ok, just backache and very achey bump, and about 5 loo trips!! I don't drink that much and everytime I go its like I have drunk a pint of water!! Don't know what we are up to today, I have just had breakfast and still sat here in my pj's!! The ground maintainance were cutting the grass and hedge in an empty house at the back of ours at 7.30am, really nice of them!!!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Eviction starts today! Chilli for dinner and some 'you know what' (it's been far too long!) -dh will be pleased!!!!
Antenatal class for breast feeding today, don't want to go....but feel I should. Dh isn't going as we only found out about this one last week. Might give It a miss. Sharp pains and aches have gone today...booooo. Went to bed with burning period pains then woke at 2 with nothing, not even my leg pain I've had for 4 months, and my belly felt flat.then got backto bed and had at least 30 min's of leg kicking in the ribs, just to remind me she stil there - thanks squid!!!!

Anyway more labour dust to all those eagerly waiting for something to happen....and a little bit for me!


----------



## Choc1985

Well ladies I'm still here and the period type pains have gone lol 

Iv had the best nite sleep in months so feelin fresh and ready to go lol 

Will be bk to update wen iv rang the hospital at about 9 lol 

I declined the sweep yesterday just didn't fancy havin it done although I don't really wanna be induced heard it's a longer slower painful labour x


----------



## Asher

Good luck this morning Choc!

Good luck at the MW Teeny, I hope things are going to start happening for you really soon. 

Enjoy your class Emz!

Becs I do really hope I can surprise you all one morning! Don't we all hope that! Ah well. Am off to buy school shoes for both boys this morning, and Archie has a repeat eye test to see if his glasses are working this afternoon. Then the calendar is officially free until Archie's back in school on the 7th, so baby can feel free to make it's appearance!

Have a good day everyone, labour dust to everyone who wants it too!! xx


----------



## Blob

OMG i WISH :dohh: But no i have nothing at all to report...

Laura that seems mental to do that :wacko: if your body is ready for labour it will go into labour :shrug: Though i know how tempting it would be to say yes to see your baby sooner :)

Teeny thats so funny you can get your OH to check :lol: Think mine would die if i asked him :rofl:


----------



## daniellelk

Blob said:


> OMG i WISH :dohh: But no i have nothing at all to report...
> 
> Laura that seems mental to do that :wacko: if your body is ready for labour it will go into labour :shrug: Though i know how tempting it would be to say yes to see your baby sooner :)
> 
> Teeny thats so funny you can get your OH to check :lol: Think mine would die if i asked him :rofl:

So would my OH!! I was winding him up the other day, asked him to help me have abit of a tidy up down there (only messing like, I don't think he's ever seen me with nothing on, the light's always have to be off), he politly swore at me and said he would cope with it! 

I have MW this afternoon, wonder what she will say today...


----------



## Blob

:rofl: My DH does agree to that though :wacko: Not sure why cant imagine its a nice thing to do?

How often do you see your MW?? Mine still only sees me every 2 weeks :shrug:


----------



## daniellelk

Every 2week's, so if she doesn't do anything today, I wont see her until im 41week's pregnant :/ x


----------



## MrsJ08

Morning ladies :hi:

I am 37 weeks today :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Choc - good luck this morning.

Emzdreamgirl - I found the Breastfeeding class really good

Sending labour :dust: to those that need it.

I'm not starting eviction until next Weds as I want a Sept baby :rofl:

I'm a bit bored to be honest, sat here in my new pj's watching tv with the dog. DH has popped into school to go through the syllabus before term starts next Weds. I don't envy him as he is teaching year 3 which are 7-8yr olds. Apparently, they are a nightmare year group and their teacher last year said they were the worst kids she has taught in 30 years. The headmaster has decided they need a male role model and some discipline so it looks like DH will be employing the "don't smile until Christmas technique".

x


----------



## Snoozie

Choc, good luck today!!!!

I feel really moody today. Had a takeaway last night, it was horrible and I threw it back up! :( I then had a sore throat all night.
I'm just generally a fed up pg woman now. And I still have 5 weeks to go lol!!! Cruelty!!!!!

I may need to wallow in self pity for the forseeable lol! ;P


----------



## Daisybell

wow ive missed loads of chat, my net has finally come back on, stupid AOL
messing with the lines :growlmad: 

hope you had a fab birthday Asher :thumbup: 

Good luck to choc's for this morning (i was induced and there was alot of waiting around untill i went into labour, but when i did it only took 8hrs from start to finish, not bad for my first baby, i hope to go into labour naturaly this time as i want a water birth)

good luck at your MW appointment today danielle.

:dust: teeny good luck at your MW appointment too.

:dust: to all who need it :)

had my MW appointment yesterday and nothing has changed, baby still head down, no further in my pelvis. i felt abit :cry: tbh i thought he must have moved at least a little further in.

nxt appointment i'll be 40+1 and they wont do a sweep till i'm 41wks! 

she told me to :sex: OH's face lit up like a kiddy in a sweetie shop!


----------



## babythinkpink

Just popping by to say good morning, Hope everyone has a great day, and labour dust to those needing it!

Nothing too exiting today, just had crumpet and pnut butter with a cup of tea with half a spoon of sugar, i need to do a urine test next pee i do and i don't want it full of sugar, I see the midwife at 2, hopefully to tell me the head is down, and see her in 2 weeks, by which time eviction will be in action!

Time to go, kids need breakfast, drinks and tablets sorting out, I will miss my lazy mornings but at t eh same time look forward to them returning to school.

Back later:hugs:

:baby:tp xx


----------



## Asher

Happy 37 weeks MrsJO8! 

Good luck at MW Babythinkpink!

Aw Daisybell wouldn't you just love to be able to wake up in a week or so in full blown labour with not too long to go and then it's all over! I would!


----------



## jenos

hi ladies hope everyone is ok can't believe how many stars we have congratulations and :hugs: to everyone whom have met thier LOs. we still need some more before september though. :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all those wanting it
i cant believe that i only have 7 days left util i'm due although i want to wait until september before i start eviction as we want a september baby because of the school year. 
i was holding a little 8 day old baby yesterday she was only 5lb 11 and so small i just cant believe that soon i'll have one of my own it feels so werid and exciting i can't quite believe it.


----------



## limpetsmum

Morning again lol
Just letting you all know Choc text me about aan hour ago to let me know she couldn't get online but was on her way to the hospital to be induced.
I'm off to meet some 'Mummy' friends off here for lunch but if i get an update i'll log on using my mobile to let you all know :thumbup:
Chat later ladies :hugs:


----------



## Carley22

oooooooooooooo exciting news about choc september baby 14 on the way potentially!!


----------



## opticalillus5

Good Luck Choc - I'm uber jealous! In my dream last night, my waters broke, and then I was on holiday somewhere really hot on a beach with a lovely flat stomach. I was gutted when I woke up! 

Well, I got up at 6 to give OH his present - one of those new xboxes. He loves it.. I knew he would cos he really wanted one (he's had a ps2 for years now n won't justify spending the money on himself for a new console). Only problem was, DD got up then and couldn't go back to sleep. So I did the naughty mummy thing, popped her a dvd on and fell asleep on the sofa while she watched it. Thing is, i'm more tired now than I was at 6! That'll teach me.


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck Choc


----------



## Jessica214

Morning ladies!! Cant believe we have 13 now!! yay! :)

On a selfish note im sooooo mad with these stupid military drs!!! My last apt was at 26 weeks and i missed my 28 week apt cause our car broke down...then i went on vacation for a while and ive been trying to get an apt since i was 34 weeks and they said i wont get in until 37 now!!! WHAT??? isnt that a little CRAZY???? i dunno? i know everything fine but still what if my fliud was low or something?? makes me soo mad:growlmad:


----------



## SisterRose

Ok - I just wrote a huge post and lost it. I'm stupid :dohh:

It went something like this...

oooo. So many September babies coming now, I love this bit it's the most exciting! I can't wait to see everyones babies.

I'm officially in single didgits now thanks to queue hopping! 9 days left until my induction on the 3rd :wohoo: I can't wait to meet my beautiful little girl. Obviously since I hit term yesterday I'm going to try and speed things along just a little! she has 9 days left to decide she wants to make an appearance on her own. Bring on the spicy sausage pasta and the sneaky boyfriend seducing! Mwuhahaha.

I have been getting random pains in the night now, my stomach goes hard and I get a really, really bad pain in my back and across my stomach that kind of goes up. It feels like really bad stabbing/periody/crampy pains and like I'm going to die. Am I finally getting Braxton Hicks?

lilbumpblue - If you don't go in to labour naturally soon I think you should go on the 3rd! then we can both have someone to natter to at the hospital :haha:

Good luck Choc! and good luck at the midwife Teenyweeny and babythinkpink.

Congrats on 37 weeks MrsJ!

:hugs: to snoozie. Feel better soon.

Sorry to anyone I've missed.


----------



## Carley22

Bekkles - braxton hicks shouldnt hurt so im not sure what you are getting there. i know i get bad stabbing pains when baby moves his/her head around in my pelvis but not deathly bad pains.... yet. 

Braxton hicks make your uterus contract which makes your belly rock solid for about 30 seconds to 1 minute... i am getting them quite frequently now but there are completely painless. Congrats on your date though thats great news.


----------



## SisterRose

Oh dear - I've got no idea either then. I've been getting them for weeks now :shrug:


----------



## Daisybell

Asher said:


> Aw Daisybell wouldn't you just love to be able to wake up in a week or so in full blown labour with not too long to go and then it's all over! I would!

yes i would love that Asher :thumbup: i woke up the other night with really bad back pain and crampy tummy, i thought "ooooo is this?" but it went away afer about 1/2hr :dohh: 

limpetsmum thanks for updating us on chocs :flower:
:wohoo: looks like star no 14 will be here with us soon, Good Luck Choc's :hugs:

Bekklez bet your really excited knowing that you will be meeting your little girly in only 9days, if not before!! :cloud9:

Bekklez sounds like it could be strong BH? ive had BH throughout my pregnancy and they were never painfull just uncomfortable, but now ive been getting crampy pains in my back and low down in my tummy.
you never know hun it could be a sign that she is on her way soon!!!!!!


----------



## BLONDIE35

Good luck to Choc on her induction today. Roll on baby 14!!!

Been for CTG this morning everything seems fine. The head is now 3/5 engaged which is good but I'm feeling really uncomfortable now as back hurts quite a lot and pain low down too. C-Section booked for 2 weeks tomorrow so on countdown now!! Whoo Hoo!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just popping in to say good luck to Choc for today! Can't wait to hear about star number 14 being born!

Good luck to everyone with appointments etc today and hope you're all ok xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Bekklez - I've been getting pain with my BH for the past few days. Also, my baby doesn't seem so keen on the BH belly tightening and sometimes starts moving/kicking at the same time, which is adding to the pain. My hips and pelvis are also clicking and grinding now which feels quite bizarre. 

x


----------



## Carley22

what to do with OH who doesnt want eviction sex? 

our sex lives were fine in the 2nd tri but over the past 10 weeks i think we've DTD twice... if that! I want it and im hinting all the time but he says he doesnt want to have sex when its been "pre-booked" as such...... Problem is i dont feel sexy at all so dont know how id get on with seducing him. Apart from slipping some viagra in his coffee i dont know what to do.... any ideas?


----------



## lilbumpblue

well i had a terrible nights sleep last night, tightening over my bump and just really uncomfortable...next thing the poor dog ran downstairs i followed him realising he needed to go out...by the time i got downstairs he had diarrhoea all by the back door :wacko::growlmad: GREAT!!! ...now at work and getting niggly twinges...not painful but they make it known they are there lol!! 

Thats a deal Bekklez!! :)


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Yay for choc!!!! Will be eagerly awaiting info on here or on facebook.

Blob - can believe you only have 3 days till due date! Scary eh?!! I hope baby comes soon for you. 

Congrats for being term Bekklez and MrsJ08! Woop Woop. Me next - 37 weeks tomorrow yay! Want to get things started now so i am making a MEGA hot chilli tonight for dinner, i might even make it this morning and have it for lunch and dinner.

Started get a burning pain in my pelvis during antenatal class today. All the ladies in there were rubbing their bellies ( as you would expect from a bunch of pregnant women lol) but i was rubbing mine and wincing. Ha ha!! As soon as it finished i legged it out of there and home. Now im sipping my RLT and eating bakewell tarts lol. Love being off work!

Right pissed off at the moment. There is a house alarm going off somewhere in my street and it stop and starts every ten seconds. Really F*&^&g me off now! Call me a crap neighbour but I am not wandering down the street to find out who it is! Im guessing its the same house that had the problem last week i think it is broken!

Good luck to all who have inductions and dates for their arrivals. So not fair!!!! I want to know a date! lol


----------



## Blob

I know :cry: DD was born 2 days before her DD so i was hoping but i dont think anything is going to happen :hissy:

Carley I cant be bothered with eviction sex i've given up trying :haha: We were DTD every night at 38 weeks and i hit 39 and i gave up :rofl: this baby is not going to be persuaded out i dont think :cry:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone, wow so much is going on!

Sending lots of labour dust to those that want it! Asher, Blob etc, I can't believe you've not had these babies yet!!!
Choc, very exciting, I hope everything goes really well and that you have a wonderful labour and I can't wait to see Izzy!!
:hugs: to all those with painful cramps/ BHs at the moment, everything has stopped for me completely... although there was little to start with!

I had a real down day yesterday, I think it might have been mainly down to disappoinement of the night before, the midwife was so sure it had been waters and to find it wasn't was quite upsetting! And that's with me trying not to get too excited! She did suggest that I speak to my MW and ask to be referred to someone to ask about a 'social induction' because of our circumstances... this has never been mentioned to me before, I asked a stand in midwife at my 16 week appointment if they were likely to induce me on my due date if I asked due to Wayne's imminent deployment but she said nope no way never!! This MW said some will, some won't... but to be honest I don't know if I really want to now anyway.. I'm kind of resigned to the fact that she'll be on time at least if not late, and that DH won't get so long with her.. I don't know if I want to go messing with it too much?

Anyway, hope everyone is happy and well, I'll be back later x


----------



## Snoozie

Bekklez, thankyou for reading. XxXxXxXxXx

I keep popping ion for baby news, I'll try to catch up tonight, I have about a million things to do today.


----------



## hunnycat

I am so excited for everyone! I keep reading too to see some baby updates :) 

I had a scare the other day with the Midwife. Babies heart rate was under 120 and they told me to go to the hospital where I was hooked up to the monitor and had a couple ultrasounds lasting 3 hours in total. Her heartbeat finally went up and they said that if she is "chilling" she is reaaalllly chilling in there :) But, I have to keep an extra eye on her. 

Baby girl is good, but I have to see the midwife again today just to make sure her heartbeat is still going well. 

Kinda scary, but really happy the doctors and midwives are on things like this :) 

How is everyone doing today? Any more little aches and pains? I am feeling the baby is rather low now and she has apparently dropped although I haven't noticed by looking. Just can feel her hit a nerve down there that makes me do a little "Ooo" and a jump. The midwife said her head was quite low. So, that is progress :) 

I hope more babies come soon! Not too much longer, ladies! It's so exciting!!!! :D 

Elle
xoxo


----------



## Louise3512uk

Oh, for those who are interested in our little legal situation, we got a letter from the court this morning, her soliciter has applied for an order for us to return the children with immediate effect, we are supposed to be in court on friday... DH has spoken to someone and advised them that he will not be attending! He has also sent them all the letters etc that we have sent, as her solicitor only attached his own!

He actually put that she can't afford to feed and care for the children because my DH has spoken to child benefit and CSA and had her payments lowered, so she certainly can't afford public transport! He hasn't even spoken to child benefit agency, and he only spoke to CSA on the 18th August about having a re assessment done ready for him going away! Argh! Oh well, what will be will be!


----------



## becs0375

Hello!!

Choc, good luck!! Looking forward to some news!!!

Louise, sending you big hugs xxx Its a hard one about being induced, for me personally if it was Ian going away I think I would still like to leave her to come naturally. I know there is a chance that Wayne won't have long with her and I can appreciate you are anxious and that ist a very emotional time on top of Afghan xxx

Snoozie, hope you feel better soon xx

Well we went for a right marathon walk this morning, Murphy is shattered!!! Ian done all the housework this morning, which was lovely!! Got all my washing done and now relaxing!! Off to pizza hut later for tea!! I have some right niggly pains in my lady bits, some of which are quite eye watering!!! I am so angry, we have 7 weeks till we move and we are still to get an address, we have so much to sort out before we leave, Ian only has about 3 weeks in work after he has had paternity and other leave! Its a bloody joke, I really can't be doing with people coming round after we have had Hope to do removal survey etc!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey all. Update from choc. They have done a sweep but cervix not ready for Izzy to come yet so she's been told to expect it to take a while.
Also had a message from Brownsie saying they are on their way into hospital as we speak - awaiting more info as to why (waters, contractions etc). 
I'm officially jealous & just trecking around my local park in the hopes that something might start lol


----------



## babythinkpink

Carley22 said:


> what to do with OH who doesnt want eviction sex?
> 
> our sex lives were fine in the 2nd tri but over the past 10 weeks i think we've DTD twice... if that! I want it and im hinting all the time but he says he doesnt want to have sex when its been "pre-booked" as such...... Problem is i dont feel sexy at all so dont know how id get on with seducing him. Apart from slipping some viagra in his coffee i dont know what to do.... any ideas?

No suggestions sorry, just wanted to send :hugs:
I have been going on and on about eviction sex, next week when Sept is here, but tbh i really don't know if i am going to be bothered! 
I always think i would do anything to get baby out once 40 weeks has been and gone, but i feel so crap by then i can't be bothered! 
I don't think dh is going to be very enthuastic, he looks at me like, 'yea thats what you think' when i say we will have a go at it to get baby going! 
Last time we had to do some sort of bedroom pregnancy gymnastics to even get close, his back prevents a few obvious positions, no way i could get on top, i would fall off:haha:
Can't even describe how we managed it in the end!!

Done my sample wee, oh the fun! 

Good luck Choc xx

Loiuse, it is difficult because you have such exceptional circumstances and it seems so unfair baby could be late and dh not spend much time with her.
I would say it's best left to mother nature and let her come when she is ready, at least if she is not here at term then think about induction if it is offered at that stage.
I just can't imagine waiting like i did for my first, he was nearly 3 weeks late, and i was miserable, i have been induced with the others, my last the only exception, yes labour was 'nicer' non induced but tbh once baby is out it is all irrelevent! 
I would be induced again if i went over because i feel 40 weeks is plenty and the longer they cook the bigger they are, i can deliver a term baby at about the 7lb mark but my 8lb 5oz er was just not gonna happen for me, and i swear he only got that big because he was late, the others were all around the 7lb mark.
:hugs:

I have hardly had bh this time, last time i had loads, constantly, i have had a few, good ones and that is it:shrug:

Anyway being nagged again, plus need to go and have a shower b4 I see the midwife, not sure how this baby is lying, it seems to still be freely moving about at night, last night hickups were up high again, but this morning i am sure i felt a few hickups low down.

Ha, after saying about bh i am having a mini one now! 

Back later all xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Oooooo, hope one of them gives birth soon!! We haven't heard from Brownsie for ages!!


----------



## BLONDIE35

Louise - I had 3 failed inductions as baby wasn't ready but this was at 40 weeks with GD last time and never had dilation, effacement or anything.... Given the choice I would've waited for mother nature to take its course too as babythinkpink says. Had to have c-section in the end due to failed induction so that's why I'm having a c-section again this time.

Hope this helps. xx


----------



## Carley22

I know i was thinking about Browsie the other day - i hope all is well and baby 14 comes along soon.... it always seem to happen when i spend a couple of days away from here so maybe i should shove off to let ppl get on with it all...

Hows Drazic?


----------



## Blob

Hope Brownsie and Drazic are ok :)

Louise i think i would be inclined to refuse induction unless your cervix is really good for it?? It is SO hard esp with your husband going away :nope: But then at the same time how hard is it to refuse when there is a possibility of seeing your baby sooner rather than later?

ARGH!! I think i'm going to be pregnant forever :rofl:


----------



## Carley22

blob it WILL happen ....... but labour dust to you.....


----------



## Blob

:rofl: I seem to be the furthest along with NOOO signs what so ever :cry: Last night had total melt down but seem to be a bit better today :dohh:


----------



## Carley22

Aww hun it must be really annoying for you esp as some of the mid septembers are getting dates etc.... Hopefully all will happen quite nicely and naturally for you and soon! i will keep my fingers crossed. xx


----------



## jenos

hi blob i know how u feel i'm only 3 days behind u and have no signs what so ever i think my LO is just to comfortable (i don't know how as i cant imagine he has any room left at all). i feel specially frustrated as i was intially told i wouldn't get to term now i think he'll be late, just booked some reflexology for my EDD to see if that helps. i feel so jealous of everyone giving birth early and getting induction dates and c-section dates its not fair i just want to meet my little man, especially last night i dreamt i was bathing him and then woke up to find him still inside. lol


----------



## Drazic<3

I agree Jenos and blob! It's quiet frustrating when you are further along, and you have been suffering too. Obviously, I am happy for everyone just wish they would let me know when they are going to stop stringing me along because she has NO intention of going anywhere now. Poor kid seems so uncomfortable in there now! I know I have the consultant on 1st Sept, but there is still no guarentee wether it will be a week, a day, an hour, a month until the *******s induce me :rofl: 

Thank you for thinking of me. I keep losing this thread now it's moved. I am fine, no more fake labour, no more nothing! Just tonnes and tonnes of watery discharge which is gross. lol 

Hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## ThatGirl

i find out little ones birthday tomorrow hes still breech so getting booked in for c section tomorrow morning :)


----------



## elmaxie

Woo hoo!

The race is on between choc and brownsie for star 14!!
Hoping choc has a speedy induction and that all
is ok with brownsie! It has been a long time since I saw her post so hope it's positive going into hosital ie in labour!!

Oh drazic I hope they tell you something soon! It's so unfair that they keep you hanging around!!

Blob I am hoping your baby will just decide right here I come!!
A girl I spoke to on here just had her second a few weeks back and she suddenly went into labour and had her daugheter 2 hours later and had just made it to hosital!! I still have hope and positive vibes "she" will be here by/on due date!!

I am so glad I only have until Friday (sorry to thoses pissed off) I have really struggled today. My right hip is just agony and I could barely put my jeans on. I even stuffed a heat pack down them on hope it helps but not really. I just feel a bit unsafe really as Nathan is in some kind of dare-devil mood and was off up the stairs before I could manage 3 steps, then he plummeted head first over the arm of the chair...luckily he had put his cusion there to sit and read on!! They have been the main incidents!

But I did pull out the sofabed and we cuddled up for a nap together. I slept for an hour and he slept 1 1/2 hours which I am so pleased about! I loved it to be honest as it kind of brought back our first morning in hosipital.

Having a bad mummy afternoon as I have stuck on babytv for Nathan so he is going between dancing to the songs, watching the builders over the road and Reading his books while I wibble around trying to do things!

Gonna go have a cup of tea and biscuit lol

will be back to see if there are any updates!

Oh that's what I meant to ask!! Has anyone seen an update from rockyracoon? Surely we must be at 14stars as she was being induced on Monday??

Emma.xx


----------



## daniellelk

sorry not had chance to catch up...doubt Ill manage to read about 3page's worth of replies tbh :/ 
Midwife think's my back ache was caused by the fact that LO's head is just sitting in the brim of my pelvis, she is also unsure as to whether he is back to back or not :/ So I'v got to try the turning technic's anyway incase he is! Everything else is fine tho :)


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Lots of labour dust for all those that are wanting it :dust:

I am so tired and pretty annoyed today. We had a growth scan and consultant appt this morning. Baby is still not growing as she should be and Liquor(sp) levels are still low so have got to go for another scan next Wednesday :nope: Also had to have a CTG today as baby is not moving as she should be so I am going back again on friday for another CTG and then to see the consultat who will then make a decision about what to do with me.

Im abit worried now as I really do want baby to hang in there until September (really only as my sister is also due and we would like babies in the same school year :blush:) but my gut feeling is that they may try and induce me.

Sorry for the selfish post. I couldnt keep up with the 14 pages of posts. xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Midwife went ok, everything ok, no sugar in urine:happydance: bp ok, she didn't measure, but they don't seem to, it may be because its no5 and its quite roomy so height is not a good judge i don't know:shrug:
Baby is still in a funny position, it is still uncertain if it's breech or not, she thinks not but is having me back in next week to see if its any clearer and if not going to have a scan then find out what is what.
I think head down, midwife thought head down but said it was a very difficult call, which is why i have to go back next week, although if we don't know this week how it is going to make any difference next week i don't know!

Well that is my update! 

:hi: back later xx

:baby:tp xx


----------



## elmaxie

Oh Laura! 
Sorry to hear things are not going the best!
Hoping your baby is just petite and going against their charts!!
Good luck for Friday!
You would think you would have seen a consultant today though??

Emma.xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

So Brownsie may have a baby on the way too?! I've also been wondering about Rocky, hope she is ok especially as she has her kidney stone problem too.

I really hope things get going for you early ladies - Blob, Jenos & Drazic soon. I know Asher is fed up too. Sending lots of labour :dust: to you all.

Laura - sorry you are being put under stress like this. All I can think is that they aren't massively worried about the growth issue. Surely if they were, they would be making quick decisions? Honestly, I'm sure the doctors in maternity are there to stress everyone out as they seem to do it continuously, while the MW's pick up the pieces. :hug:

Good luck to the ladies that are getting induction and c-section dates :hugs:

Apart from the baby having a very wriggly bum nothing is happening this end. I went to Matalan this afternoon to look for a laundry box (no luck) and a stupid women hit my bump with her handbag. I know she didn't do it deliberately but she didn't bat an eyelid or apologise. As she was wearing a burkha I convinced myself she hadn't seen me properly! You would think a laundry box would be easy to find but it turned into a wild goose chase, even Wilkinson's didn't have one. In the end I came home and ordered one from Homebase that they don't do in store. It's being delivered on Friday so I'm happy about that. I can't remember who was having issues with :rain: whilst trying to dry washing the other day, but it happened to us today. DH hung out all the bedding and while we were out it started tipping down.:hissy:

We actually had some good news today for a change, DH has been paid for August, he was under the impression he wouldn't because he finished that particular contract at the end of term. It was a nice surprise to get a pay slip through the post this morning. It wasn't a lot, but better than the big fat zero we were expecting. It gives us a bit of breathing space as he won't get paid on his new contract until the end of September. 

I also had an email from the lady who is selling me her Mama Tens machine today to say that the new pads she ordered have arrived. I decided I might as well buy hers second-hand as it's only been used twice and she wanted £30. The same price as renting one that would have been used dozens of times. I'm going to go and collect it tomorrow :happydance: Has anyone else got a Mama Tens?


----------



## Daisybell

Laura :hugs:

danielle pleased your MW appointment went well :thumbup:

babythinkpink dosnt make sense why she dosnt just sent u for a scan this week to check babys position :shrug: when my MW was unsure with DD's position (she had been breech for awhile) she sent me straight for a scan and i was 36+ weeks pregnant then. 

Where are all the stars at? 's only 1week untill September ladies :) :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies, 

Laura, it seems a bit strange the way they are dealing with you? According to my measurements, my baby hasn't grown since I was measured on the 2nd of August which was 3 weeks ago, but I have to wait until next week to see if they decide to refer me for obs opinion on next antenatal appt... which is with my GP as my midwife is on holiday again!!! By the way, as we're close and going to same hospital etc I will be your text buddy if you're still waiting for one? PM me if you like!

I'm off to the hospital yet again this evening, I have only had one movement from baby today (although she has had hiccups as well) but they told me they had some concerns over it on Monday evening, and that paired with the growth issue has me pretty concerned! So I rang and asked for advice and I'm to go in again. Wayne is hoping they will scan me and get it all checked over properly but I have a feeling it will just be 20 mins on trace again and if everything is ok, off I go home again!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

https://pregnancy.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Natural_Ways_to_Induce_Labor

Female orgasm has been known to open the cervix up to two centimeters. You can also ask your partner to gently stimulate your nipples, or heat up a towel in the dryer for a minute or two and place it over your breasts. This prompts the release of oxytocin. Do not do this constantly, however. For some women, contractions started within 20 minutes of doing this. If a half hour or so goes by, stop and maybe try it again another day.

*** Might try the warm towel thing - not sure whether it will work though

There are also tricks that involve &#8220;bumping&#8221; or &#8220;swinging&#8221; the baby into the pelvis or into a better positing for birthing. These include finding a park with a swing and swinging on it. You can also try driving down a bumpy road. Make a date out of it with your partner or a friend. Take a picnic lunch and do some light hiking.


*** Never heard of swinging on a swing!
You could also try visualization or meditation.

Close your eyes and take a few deep breaths-in through your nose and out through your mouth.
Get in touch with your body, starting with your toes and working your way up to your face.
Imagine a flower opening slowly as you breathe in and out.
Imagine what your baby looks like and imagine her being born, gently and peacefully.
Not only is this technique relaxing, but it uses the mind/body connection. A visual of being open and the baby being born might be the natural way to induce labor that you need.

***worth a try if you are into that sort of thing


----------



## SisterRose

:hugs: to laura too.

Hope some more babies start coming soon :wohoo:

Louise - I really hope everything is ok with Lilia. Keep us informed and good luck!

I'm sooooo tired. This is the first time I've sat down most of the day. I decide everything needs doing, I can't believe I'll be having a baby next week and I'm determined to try and relax and get some rest before then.
Got up this morning, cleaned up, showered, went out shopping right after, went all around tesco decided it'd be a good idea to make a curry tonight and get something spicy in me! I can't buy jar sauces because of the diabetes so I've had to marinate the chicken when I got in and prepare everything for that. Got a million different spices, even made the dough for my own naan breads in the microwave resting.

Feel really sick and headachey at the moment! back is killing me and I've had pain all down my left hip and back today. Walking with a limp isn't fun :dohh:

Also called in a little shop that sells bears today and bought Ellie a little special present for when she's born. It's a Charlie Bear named Dominic and I'm in love with it! she's going to adore him :cloud9: I think £45 is such a bargain tbh! I want him for myself :rofl:

Found a pic of him on google images since I dont know where my camera is 
https://www.charliebearsamerica.com/picts/dominic.jpg

He's really quite big and all his limbs move around and his little bell jingles. Ooooohhhh I'm in love :D


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Evening ladies...MW went well and I had a sweep!! :thumbup:
Baby is right down, i am really soft and stretchy and 2-3 cm dilated :happydance: (but this is no.2). Fx'd he comes this week. MW did say she hoped I had the biscuit tin full for my homebirth! :haha:
Had some bloody discharge but no pains, but my tummy is tight as I write this. :winkwink: I will be bouncing on my ball after dinner for all I'm worth!
She also mentioned that my cervix was easy to reach and about 1cm long, but unsure what that means. 
I am so pleased that even if I make it to my induction next Tuesday I will be favourable and the induction should work much better! 
If she was allowed she would have broken my waters but she is not. :nope: I hope by Friday I can update that I am in labour.
Sorry about the selfish post, but I am REALLY hoping this works.

Labour dust to those who are wishing their bubbas out and huge :hugs: to those of you waiting it out. xx


----------



## SisterRose

How exciting Teeny Weeny! :wohoo:


----------



## ladykara

laura- babe im so sorry to hear that, i really hope they decide to go ahead and give you a c section or induce you, at least then you dont have to worry.. all this waiting cant be doing you any good x

Louise- hope all goes well at the appointment.. they normally induce if lack of movement becomes a problem.. your at a safe point to do that too x

carley- my hubby used to want sex all the time up until we had a 4d scan at 26 weeks, he now says sex isnt top priority and finds it strange while his daughter who now has a face is in there between us... Thats all well and good but him wanting sex was the only thing that made me feel he wanted me.. I dont really want sex but i want him to still want it!!! 

Good luck for all the other girls waiting for labour to start xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Thanks for kind words ladies, we're going to the hospital shortly, just waiting on teatime!

I took some bump pics last night so thought I would put them up, take my mind off things for the meantime!

This is my 38+2 bump... any thoughts?


----------



## SisterRose

Wow! you've popped so much since I last remember(about 33 weeksish) and I think we have the same camera :haha:

Lovely bump. x


----------



## BLONDIE35

Hi ladies

I could do with your advice please? For the last 3 days I had what I thought was increased discharge as my underwear was constantly wet (sorry if TMI!). Today I have had it again and a bit more this time including lower abdominal pain and backache. Whilst the pains are not constant I'm a bit concerned as discharge has a yellowy tinge to it. Do you think this could be my waters leaking or just normal pregnancy stuff?

Didn't have any of these symptoms with my daughter so am a bit confused.

Thanks


----------



## MrsJ08

Louise - your bump looks so different! Hope all goes well at the hospital tonight x

Blondie - my discharge has a straw coloured tinge and the MW said that is normal

Teeny - hope the sweep works

So, was anybody planning on calling their baby Florence and now changed their mind because the Cameron's have used it? My MIL's middle name is Florence and has suggested that if we have a girl we use it on numerous occasions. I like the name but my Mum would freak if I used a name related to my MIL and not to her. I've got the perfect excuse not to use it now, without offending my MIL :happydance:


----------



## BLONDIE35

Thanks Mrs JO8 I wasn't sure if it was normal. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Genies Girl I live in Bucks. Are you in the South too? So Lady Kara I'm not too far from you I guess. Middlesex is only 20 mins or so away from me.

Thanks so much for setting up that page Limpetsmum and of course I don't mind you using the first page! 

Laura it's really up to you hun but I would personally wait as it's still so early and you could be dilated for a few weeks naturally. I'm not sure why your Dr is suggesting to do a sweep so early. 

Daisybell your mw appointment sounds just like my last one. Baby not engaged and my next appointment will be 40+1. I was told though that I would be allowed to book in a sweep at that appointment but they recommend doing nothing until 41 weeks. It's so frustrating isn't it when you don't feel like it's progressing but like Emzy said yesterday, things can happen really quickly so I'm trying to stay positive now.

Jessica that is mad. Do they realise they haven't seen you for so long? I would insist.

Carley that sounds a bit like me and dh. :hugs:

Hunnycat you must have been really worried but I'm glad LO is ok. x

Louise I really feel for you and your situation both with the LO and the blimen ex. Thanks for the update. I really hope the court will just laugh at her. I know I would.

Good luck to Choc and Brownsie!!

Blob it's so hard isn't it and I think you probably are the furthest along. I had a bit of a melt down yesterday but I've still got a week until my EDD. I guess it's just because I was so convinced he would be here early.

Wow Teeny how was the sweep? I can't remember why they were doing one so early? My mw told me it's not even an option until you go past your EDD.

I've been getting period type cramps with my BHs today but they seem to be getting less frequent which is a bummer. Still only got internet when I can use my dh's computer so again don't worry if you don't hear from me! I'll get Little A to update you all if I go in to labour (please please please!!) x


----------



## Blob

Emma :hugs: thanks hun..least you know your LO will be here soon!!

Jenos i was also told i wouldnt make it...now they have TOTALLY jinxed me :rofl:

BTP gawd think i would be kicking up stink in order to get a scan now :lol:


----------



## Blob

Oooh missed a page :dohh:

Teeny how come you were given a sweep... i must of missed that :dohh: But sounds positive :D

Louise gorgeous bump hun :flower: Funny that your bump has grown but your girly hasnt :wacko:


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Sorry I did see the consultant aswell today - They just cant decide what to do with me ! :nope: That was my thought though MrsJ08 - That they can't be overly worried or they would of kept me in today and not ask for me to go back 2 days later.

Louise - I think its because I am being consultant led anyway that it may be different. Ive cancelled my last 2 midwife appts as there was little point in seeing her when I am seeing my consultant every 2 weeks anyway. They did say today that if I get worried about movement this evening or tomorrow then to go straight in and get another trace done instead of waiting until Friday. Will pm you my number aswell Louise (Thank You xx). And good luck this evening. Hope they can get you sorted.

Bekklez - Hope your back and hip pain ease off. xx That bear is gorgeous by the way !!

Hugs and :dust: for anybody else that wants it. xx

Teeny Weeny - FX'd that you get somewhere before Friday.

Ladykara - Thank you - I kind of went in thinking they may say yep were looking at induction so I am hoping for aome proper answers on Friday now instead.


----------



## Blob

What's everyone doing tonight?? It's very quiet!! I'm boooorrrrrreeeeeed!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Louise i hope they decide to induce you hun xx

Bekklez that there bear is too cute...where is he from!?!?! xx


----------



## daniellelk

Blob said:


> What's everyone doing tonight?? It's very quiet!! I'm boooorrrrrreeeeeed!!

I am....being bored too :/


----------



## Mrs_N

Having to check in from my iPhone as we have the blue screen of death on our pc! 

We had the health visitor over today who was lovely- now have the 'red book' for baby, which is kind of wierd as I'm still getting my head around the fact there's actually a little person in there! 

Having a lot of backache and pelvic aches today, and feel like baby is in the way when I sit down so think baby is engaging - won't find out for sure til next weeks appointment though. 

Sorry for selfish post, thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Louise, gorgeous bump and good luck at the hospital xx

Laura, hope they make their minds up about what to do for you xx

Teeny, hope the sweep works!!!

Bekks, cute bear!

F&C, I think most of us will be late!!!

Well been to pizza hut for tea, was yummy!! My back has been so achey today, just had a nice relaxing bath and it still feels sore and my bump is aching too! It feels so hard and uncomfortable!! Just watching a bit of Gok, I can't wait to go out and buy some new clothes!!!


----------



## Asher

I am being mega selfish here...... my waters broke!! DH and I DTD and about 3 mins later..... gush!!! Contractions already started, hospital want me to go up and get checked. At this moment, all homebirth thoughts are out of my head, let's hope for a pool! Will keep in touch with Jellycat via text to update!....... Eeeeeek!


----------



## limpetsmum

Ooh Asher it's all happening tonight. Good luck sweetheart xxx
I came on via my phone to give updates, Brownsie not in labour - false alarm but suspects she's not too far off.
Chocs contractions have started now & she'll continue to update me as she progresses. Sorry for no personals but it's near impossible to read thread on mobile - just wanted to keep you all informed xxx


----------



## becs0375

OOOOOO Asher, good luck chick xxxxxxx

Choc, hope all goes well!!!


----------



## Snoozie

Asher, good luck.xxx


----------



## lilbumpblue

ASHER...:)!!! Good Luck Hunni! xx

Yea i know the bored feeling well...am i going mad?...Iv just gone to the backdoor and couldnt believe how dark it was for 9 o'clock...When did the dark nights start creeping in lol! Off for a shower now...oh and heartburn is terrible AGAIN :(! x


----------



## MrsJ08

Asher - :wohoo: fantastic news. Good luck hun xx


----------



## 123Deirdre

yay! Asher! so exciting!


----------



## daniellelk

Asher said:


> I am being mega selfish here...... my waters broke!! DH and I DTD and about 3 mins later..... gush!!! Contractions already started, hospital want me to go up and get checked. At this moment, all homebirth thoughts are out of my head, let's hope for a pool! Will keep in touch with Jellycat via text to update!....... Eeeeeek!

Goodluck hun x




lilbumpblue said:


> ASHER...:)!!! Good Luck Hunni! xx
> 
> Yea i know the bored feeling well...am i going mad?...Iv just gone to the backdoor and couldnt believe how dark it was for 9 o'clock...When did the dark nights start creeping in lol! Off for a shower now...oh and heartburn is terrible AGAIN :(! x

I told Mike it was 10, because of how dark it was..he was abit confused when he looked at clock and it wasn't even 9...


----------



## jenos

Good luck Asher it's all beginning to happen now more stars are on there way. :happydance: it's now a race to see who will be number 14


----------



## becs0375

Its like bloody Autumn out there!!!! At this rate we will all be bringing our babies out of hospital in coats and gloves!!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Brilliant news Asher - Look forward to some good news for the morning !!! xx


----------



## elmaxie

:happydance:Oh its all kicking off here tonight!:happydance:

Asher thats so exciting...good luck and I cant wait to find out what you have!!

Choc glad things are moving and cant wait for more news!

Still cant see/find anything about Rocky...I hope everything is fine:shrug:

I have been boring tonight really once I got Nathan off to bed I tidied up a bit and brought Toby my tortoise in, then the washing thats been out all day. Put the car seat into my car as I know OH will panic and not know how to do it even though its bloody easy. 
Then my dad appeared and just left half hour ago....OH will be home soon and I am still to have tea!!:dohh:

Gonna head just now but will be back for baby star news!

Emma.xx


----------



## Jellycat

Asher :happydance::happydance::happydance: Good Luck

Hope Choc is doing well xx

Teeny good news on the sweep !!

Bekkelez hope you pain calms down xx :hugs:

My day has been occupied with cleaning the house so not a very exciting day really. Planning on doing the same tomorrow. At least there is likely to be baby arrivals tommorow to keep me occupied :thumbup:

Speak Soon xxx


----------



## becs0375

I totally forgot that I have my reflexology booked for Friday, I can't bloody wait!! I have heard some good things about it, even of it only helps me sleep better!! The lady who is doing it is qualified in maternity reflexology!! I used to have it done all the time and its bliss!!

I am sat here with a lavender patch on my back, its throbing all down my left side back and front!! I thought a bath might help and even some paracetamols! Maybe I have overdone the walking today!!


----------



## Jellycat

Becs :hugs: Hope you feel abit better soon xxx

I didn't go for a walk today because its been pouring down with rain all day


----------



## BLONDIE35

Asher said:


> I am being mega selfish here...... my waters broke!! DH and I DTD and about 3 mins later..... gush!!! Contractions already started, hospital want me to go up and get checked. At this moment, all homebirth thoughts are out of my head, let's hope for a pool! Will keep in touch with Jellycat via text to update!....... Eeeeeek!

OMG that's great. Expect to hear some news tomorrow. Whoo Hooo :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lilbumpblue

Caezzybe has had her baby...another little star!!! x


----------



## NurseKel

Oh Asher, so excited for you!! Can't wait to hear the details and good luck!


----------



## becs0375

Caezzybe, Congratulations xxx


----------



## SisterRose

wohoo Asher, good luck!!! and congrats caezzybee :D


----------



## Louise3512uk

Wooohoo Asher how exciting, best of luck!!
And congrats to Caezzybee!
Becs the reflexology sounds lovely! Maybe you should have a day off the walking tomorrow?!
Bekklez I forgot to say before, that bear is sooooooo cute!
Elmaxie enjoy your late tea!!
Laura, I hope things get sorted for you, it's so frustrating!

Well Im back from the hospital, lots of waiting around this evening and wasn't massively happy with the MW that was seeing to me.. she measured my FH at 37 1/2.. which is 2 1/2 cm higher than Monday???? I told her my concerns and she redid it and it was the same, but now I'm just confused.. can it grow that much in two days? Has she made a mistake? Or was the mistake made on Monday??? But Monday's MW said she was really concerned, even before she took the measurement, just from feeling my belly!

Anyway, I was on a trace for an hour and a half... long enough to seriously think about changing my birth partner as DH was being slightly annoying! In a fairly cute way IYKWIM... he was playing on the birthing ball, he fell off and banged his head on the wall so loudly the mw came in to see what was going on, he was playing with the stethoscopes and just generally being a pain! The trace came back fine... it shows accelerations which suggest movements but I'm just not feeling them... but because I was still so concerned they are referring me for an obs opinion later this week/next week - this might result in a growth scan if they feel there is a cause for concern or just a check.. either way it makes me a bit happier because I'm feeling quite concerned about everything at the moment, I think maybe everything is just getting to me!

Anyhow, hope everyone is doing ok?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Woooooooooooooooooo Good luck Asher!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Jellycat

Louise wish I could make it all better for you :hugs:

Congratulations Caezzybee


----------



## BLONDIE35

Caezzybe, Congratulations x


----------



## Jellycat

Just recieved an update from Asher

*Samuel James Ashton was born in the pool at 11.30. 7lb 13oz! Feeding Right now ! Full head of hair!*

Congratulations Asher :happydance: Can't wait to see some pictures !


----------



## Emzywemzy

Woohoo!! Congratulations asher wonderful news!!! Xx


----------



## Zo23

Hey ladies! Congrats to all the new moms! Here is a link to my birth story if your interested:

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/400665-wyatts-birth.html#post6657823


----------



## elmaxie

Just a quick post before I head back to bed!

Woo hoo 2 new stars!!

Congrats caezzyb!!

Asher fantastic news on your new little boy!! I was convinced you were having a girl too lol

Hoping we get some news today about Rocky and choc...as we could have 4 new stars!!!

Now I just need blob to come on and announce her babies arrival!! Lol not going to say girl as I am clearly rubbish at gender prediction!

:dust: to those want/need it!

Well I thought last night things were kicking off for me as I suddenly got a bad ache right at the base of my spine, the worst period pains (to the point I kept getting up to check!) and irregular contractions. Also I had such an urge that I needed a no2 but nothing was going on there!? But have woke up with the period pains and feeling a bit sicky(but hardly new fir me lol)

will be back after my last long lie ever!!

Emma.xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Congrats to Caezyb & Zo23 :happydance:

A big :wohoo: to Asher! So pleased for you and your little man. I love the name Samuel, it's my late grandfather's name. Can't wait for pics x

I just slept for 6.5hours without getting up for a wee! 

X


----------



## genies girl

i was away from here all afternoon but managed to keep up via facebook, big huge congratulations to Asher !!!!! looking forward to hearing all about it.

Right now ill go catch up........

Beklez- such a cute bear

Mrs j08- i hadnt heard that the camerons were calling the baby florence, thats one of our middle names to use , we knew it would come up somewhere :)

Fishy- im surrey near Guildford

Becs- im with you on the new clothes im so fed up with leggings and the same 5 tops i love Gok want him to come visit me!

Louise- hope your feeling less worried now

i had a very tight uncomfortable bump for ages last night, is this BH? i dont think ive evr really had them before?


----------



## babythinkpink

Daisybell said:


> Laura :hugs:
> 
> babythinkpink dosnt make sense why she dosnt just sent u for a scan this week to check babys position :shrug: when my MW was unsure with DD's position (she had been breech for awhile) she sent me straight for a scan and i was 36+ weeks pregnant then.

I know, i may just get on the phone today and request to go to the bigger hospital where i am due to give birth, and just get the scan done now, I can't see baby moving from head down if it is, it would put my mind at rest and dh is worried too, although his reasons are a bit selfish, he is in a panic i would need a c sec and have to look after me and a new baby!!!xx



becs0375 said:


> Well been to pizza hut for tea, was yummy!!

Was so close to just getting pizza hut, have mentioned it to dh, think we may do dominoes 2 4 2 Tuesday! xx




lilbumpblue said:


> Caezzybe has had her baby...another little star!!! x

Congratulations to Caezzybe :happydance::happydance:

Congratulations also to Zo23 xx:happydance:

Louise, I am starting to worry now too, everything is freaking me out, i just want the baby here now without all this worry! 
The midwife was saying about movement and if it changes and blah blah but it was almost enough to set me off into panic, i start thinking well how much movement have i had, and is it changing etc etc, 
Wish we could get a bit more understanding form these midwifes! :hugs:

Asher, I just burst into tears over the news of the baby, I am so emotional and its all a relief when another star is born safely, Many congratulations to you and the family xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:

Couldn't sleep this morning so decided it was best to come downstairs and get some breakfast, I will be tired later, but nothing planned today so if i need to i can go back to bed later.
I ironed and packed all the last of the vests and grows last night, the white ones were in the airing cupboard waiting for me to sort them out so i finally have and am packed for hospital now.
I have not got much for baby in the hospital bag, almost not worth its own bag, but i have put the whole bag inside my holdall, it has 3 vests, 3 grows, a few nappies, and a car seat wrap to come home in, am i forgetting something really obvious here??
Anyway, off now, check out facebook!

Back later xx:hugs:


----------



## daniellelk

congratulations new mummies!! :)

Not had a proper read through! not even had 6hour's sleep because of next door :( will catch up later


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Congrats Asher looking forward to seeing some pics...and a nice healthy weight and lovely name. 

I'm 37 weeks today! Yay! All my niggles and twinges have gone this morning...boo, think i'm in for the long haul, I'll still be here in december. Ha ha! Nextapp with mw isn't until 8th sept. 

Thanks for sharing the birth story zo23. I hope mine is like yours... Over pushing LOL instead of the opposite! And with an epidural, that's good going!!!

Anyways can't remember much else at the moment, too early. Be back lAter


----------



## Blob

Yaaay for new babies :wohoo: 
Asher :hugs: :hugs: well done you :yipee:

Nope there are no signs that this baby is coming ANYTIME soon :dohh: 

I cant read through tons as Tabs is asking for breakfast...got to go to baby group and be questioned AGAIN why baby isnt here :cry: Had a poop sleep last night so BAHHH!!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Congratulations Asher on Baby Samuel Asher. xx

Congratulations Zo23 on Baby Wyatt. xx

Ive been awake most of the night counting movements! Off to see mw at 2pm so will see how today pans out and then update you all. Have a good day everyone. x


----------



## becs0375

Asher, Congratulations xxx So pleased that baby Samuel is here xx Looking forward to pics xx

Blob, have fun at baby group!!

Laura, good luck xx

Louise, I think its all stress, maybe you need to try and relax. I know its hard what with everything going on, but have some you time xxx

I slept quite well and have only just got up, its so dark outside and we have some shitty weather!!! Just gonna do some housework this morning then off to do some retail therapy this afternoon!!


----------



## Blob

Its not bad outside here :wohoo: 

Really got to clean up Tabs mess now :lol: 

So how many babies are born now :yipee:


----------



## apaton

congrats zoe and asher and cazzybe :wohoo::wohoo:

well im still here, still got the usual cramp ! im soo annoyed the doc said next few days and this is now thursday :grr: she better stay away when im in labour!

ive decided im due ocotber so it will be a surprise when baby comes :haha:

:dust: to every1 who wants it xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow! I have only been off line for a few hours and look what happens!!! lol I'm using my dh's playstation which is very awkward so please excuse spelling and lack of personals!

Firstly massive congrats to Caezzybe, Asher and Zo23!!!! I am so thrilled for you all!! FX we hear about the other ladies in labour soon.

Louise, I'm glad the tracer went well and that all seems ok.

Genies Girl, Guildford isn't too far.. about 30 mins I guess. xx


----------



## elmaxie

Morning again!!

I am just up again after my long lay in bed...although I slept well for a few hours I feel a bit sick for it...should have got up when I woke up earlier lol

blob I think we are at about 15 definate stars as we had 13 and caezzybe and Asher are confirmed baby births but we also have rockyracoon who was going in to be induced on Monday and choc who was in labouring away the last we heard so we potentially have 17 stars born!!
Can we make it over 20 by Sept 1st?? I think yes!
Mel and I in for inductions tomorrow, so fingers crossed at least 2 more by Monday and then there are all the niggles, twinges, bachaches taunting babies who may just decided they want to meet their mums and dads!!

Becs I am so jealous of you on your walks and retail therapy!! You are doing fab in your last few weeks...even with Nathan I was struggling at times to move!

Louise I agree you need so relaxing me time too!
With everything going on around you and you are handling it all so well!!
Xxx

whoever mentioned dominos? I so want one!! I have craved pepperoni pizza but it's just given me such bad heartburn and made me so ill for the day after...but when this baby arrives I will be sending OH out to get me a pepperoni passion lol

goodness I have no clue now what else is going on!!
It's because all I can think of is pizza!!

Is anyone else having extremely weird and vivid dreams??
I have had weird ones involving people from OH work, keeping donkies in the park next to our house and last night it was about hanging washing out in my work then going to a council meeting and having to have my socks inspected before I got in!!!

On the bright side I have been putting arnica on my eye and the swelling has all but gone and the purple colour isn't as bright...will have to gt my pictures taken from my good side!!! Lol

right I am away for some breakfast, card and pressie opening and I decided I should pack a few more bits in my hospital bag like dressing gown and extra jammies since I am being induced and it could take a while!

Speak to you all later!!

Emma.xx


----------



## Asher

Morning all, just a quickie from me! I am shattered! So Sam is here, I will be back later with some pics and story of what happened! We were only at the hospital 4 hours, and I got the waterbirth I wanted! 3 pushes!! He is very chilled so far, and the boys are chuffed to bits to have a brother! 

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/th_IMG_5930.jpg
https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/th_IMG_5929.jpg
https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/th_IMG_5912.jpg
https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/th_IMG_5908.jpg
https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/th_IMG_5906.jpg

Will be back later! Shower time! Thanks so much for all your love and labour dust! I am passing it on now to those who need it! Thanks to Emma J for updating! You're a star! :hugs:


----------



## Snoozie

Congratulations to Caezzybe! xx

Congratulations also to Zo23 xx

Congrats Asher, Samuel is beautiful! xx


----------



## genies girl

Asher what a star he is i especially like his two spiderman body guards they all going to have so much fun together x


----------



## lilbumpblue

Awww Asher he is lovely! x

Well i have been reffered for a growth scan...knew i would be thou but still a little anxious now! Been to see midwife and she has measured me at 32 weeks and im 38 weeks...baby is head down 4/5th's!! :) Just got to wait for a phonecall from the midwife with a date and time now for the scan as the booking in lady was on her break...pfft!

x


----------



## Jessica214

Congrats:flower: to all the new mommies!! how exciting!! I think baby dropped a little in my sleep last night......ive been going to the bathroom like CRAZY arrhhhh!! Cant wait til next week when the eviction process starts! yay:)


----------



## becs0375

Claire, baby Sam is gorgeous xxxx Well done you!!! I just hope I get mt waterbirth!!!!

Emma, I am trying to keep as active as possible as I think if I slow down the time will drag even more, I am still doing more or less as much as I did before being pregnant, its just taking me a bit longer lol!! Everyone keeps telling me that the more I stay active, fx'd I get a more relaxed labour!!!

Just done some housework and now having 5 minutes rest before I tackle some more!! Wanna get my steriliser out today and sorted and give Ian some lessons!!! He has taken Murphy out, its pissing down here and I just didn't fancy it!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

woohoo congrats to all the new mummies! :happydance:
lovely pics asher, he's so cute & I love his little vest! 

still having pc troubles. I *think* I may have fixed it, but cross your fingers lol! Catch up properly later. Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

wow congrats new mummies!!!


----------



## opticalillus5

Wooo hoooo!!! Congratulations new mums!!!

Asher - Sam is gorgeous! Can't believe your birth was so quick - I want one of those please! 

And we still haven't heard from others in labour? Ooooo it's all happening now isn't it! 

RANT ALERT - FEEL FREE TO SKIP!

As for me, I've fallen out with my mum :( Basically, she has HUGE issues with being on time for stuff, and is always late. She's really unreliable, and has issues with self confidence, or pressure, or something I think. 

Well, last night it was meal for OH's bday, and my mum, dad & sister were meant to be coming as well as OH's family. I called my mum at 4 and told her the table was booked for 7.30, giving her 3 HOURS to get ready. At 7.45, we were sat waiting for them to show. I called, and they were 'just setting off'... half an hour away! 

I told them not to bother (I was talking to my dad), and got a text from my mum saying 'you know i've been at vets all day, this is the last time we arrange to go out for a meal, we'll always go on our own so there's no pressure'. WHAT THE F*CK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I sent a very angry text back later, stating that she had 3 HOURS to get ready, and it made me feel ashamed and look completely shown up in front of OH's family. How the hell do you explain to them why my mum is incapable of being on time for anything?!

This is by no means the first time she's done this... for my birthday last year she turned up when everyone was eating their desserts and had her meal, so then we all had to wait for her. I told her 12 for DD's party sunday (she was picking up 2 kids for me), she turned up with them at 2.30. it's kind of a running joke now that she's always late, but last night just took it too far. Plus, it made OH feel like they just didn't want to come. 

Thing is, now i'm really upset about it and have had no sleep (checking my phone all the time for the next message i'm gonna get which will most certainly be an argumentative one - knowing my mum). Is it just me, or should I have had a grovelling apology via text and not the arsy one I got saying not to invite them anywhere? I'm so cross and upset. TBH i'm really worried about her attending my wedding next year and being late. When my waters broke with DD, I called my (then) MIL who lived an hour away as I knew she'd get to me quicker than my mum who lives up the road! 

BUT major problem now... who's gonna have DD for me when baby comes? I was meant to be dropping her off there on my way to hospital. Her dad is having her fri - mon this weekend, so bubs will HAVE to come then! Otherwise i'm screwed. :cry:

So sorry for the selfish rant, I just had to get that off my chest. Huge thanks to anyone who has actually read through it! :flower:


----------



## elmaxie

Oh optical!!

Can you not call your Dad and explain how you feel and why your annoyed?
Also say your really worried that if you go into labour your not sure if you can rely on your mum...although if your dropping your daughter off she surely should be there...if not I would get a back up friend too just incase!

You really dont need this stress right now and as you say its embarrassing for you, OH and really anyone caught up in her lateness!!

As for your wedding can you not say its earlier:shrug:and have her turn up way early then she can wait on everyone else for once?? I mean wedding wait for noone bar the bride and groom!!

Huge :hugs: to you!!

Emma.xx


----------



## Carley22

Optical i totally agree withelmaxie... my dad is USELESS at getting places on time and yes you do deserve an apology....

i always tell my dad times for an hour earlier than needed!! 

ASHER CONGRATULATIONS baby Samuel is wonderful!! Im so chuffed for you!! 

And congrats to the other new mummies i cant believe overnight weve got 3 more babies - im so excited all of the time now!! 

Its my last day at work tomorrow and i soooo need to relax a bit now... bring on my baby!


----------



## BLONDIE35

Congratulations Asher. Wow that was quick. The pics of Sam are lovely he is a gorgeous little boy!!!


----------



## opticalillus5

Thank you so much Emma.. :hugs: 

There's not much point talking to my dad, cos he knows exactly how I feel, and there's nothing he can do about it at all. If he kicks up a fuss, she just tells him to go without her, and then gives him grief for months after if he does! 

That's why we were dropping DD off at mums... if we had to wait for her to come pick her up then i'd have had baby already. But now we're not talking, as i'm determined that this time, i'm not letting it drop without an apology to me and, more importantly, to OH. She needs to realise now that it's not normal... With DD, she told me all through my maternity leave that she'd look after her when I went back to work. I went back to work, and on the second day she said she couldn't cope with her. She had 6 MONTHS to tell me this, and left me in the lurch, having to arrange childcare for the day after. Same with my teacher training - I trusted her again and she let me down again, and I had to find a childminder in a day again. Although I'm completely capable of sewing, she took my sewing pile to 'help me out' 2 months ago. She hasn't done it, and most of it was maternity wear which now i'm not gonna get use out of. But if I ever question any of this, she says i'm ungrateful and kicks off. I know it doesn't sound like much to do with being late, but it's all about reliability really. 

I thought about telling her 6.30 instead of 7.30 for the meal last night, but if I had have done and she'd have found out, she'd have caused a scene and fallen out with me for lying to her. I thought about it for the wedding, but I don't want a scene on my wedding day! 

Oh dear.. i've ranted again haven't i? I'm gonna nip down to the horse I think to get DD out of the house and clear my head. 

:hugs: again Emma, and anyone else who is reading this. :flower:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congratulations to Caezzybe, Zo23 and Asher! Asher, Sam is adorable :cloud9:

Keep these babies coming girls!! x 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: optical, that's not a nice situation to be in - I can't stand lateness! Yes, you absolutely should have had an apology not an argumentative message. I don't really know what to suggest :huh:


----------



## ThatGirl

just to update alfie bunker will be born a week tomorrow 3rd september by c section :)


----------



## babythinkpink

Optical, 
Oh i can sooooooo sympathise with you here, My Mum is late for everything, she always has been, we used to finish school at 3.10 and sit on the wall, wind rain and shine til half 4 every day, wave good by to the headmaster waiting to be picked up by my Mum, i am paranoid about being even a min late on the school run, when i think now about me and my sister, 2 little girls aged 11 and 9 sitting on the school wall every day without fail.
My Mum never saw anything wrong with it!:shrug:

She is late for everything, it is also a standing family joke, but i don't rely on her for anything, as i know i can't, if we do go out we tell her at least half an hour off the actual time to get her there within a reasonable time. Tbh i don't care, if she missed anything important it would be her look out and not my responsibility!

My mil let us down for dd when we went into hospital, long story and another thing but i have got a friend who offered to have the children, and my eldest will be looking after the house.

Just wanted to send :hugs:, I know how you feel, but if your Mum is as stubborn as my Mum she won't even see that being late is a problem, wonders what all the fuss is about and thinks she should be the one getting the apology, but don't back down on this one, it was bang out of order xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## becs0375

ThatGirl, thats awesome news!!

Optical, I can so see why you are mad, arrgghh!!! Its always harder when its family that piss you off too! You so deseve an apology, maybe give it a couple of days and then go and see her???


----------



## elmaxie

Aww Optical its just no fun...at least your Dad is trying to be on your side but as you say he get grief if he does....:hugs:

ThatGirl fantastic news on your C-section!

Ermmm I may be wrong but I think we are at 15 stars born?:shrug:
Zo23 had little Wyatt on the 13th...and going by the first page its 15...:blush:
If I am so wrong just ignore me....or give me a silly slap and tell me to P off lol!

I have done everything I have set out to do today...just waiting for my mum to arrive, then we are going to collect Nathan and do a shopping for me (its terrible I cant even bloody do a shop myself these days:dohh:I swear I may even get one of those elderly trollies with the seat that you can sit on and get my mum to push me round:haha:
Then all I have left to do is have a shower and trim certain areas later on tonight.
Am also getting a MacDonalds when OH comes home at 22:30 more for tradition as its what I ate before going into hospital to have Nathan...that said I threw it up when I got there...not this time!!:thumbup:

So I may pop on at some point if not it :thumbup:ill be later tonight...

Sending love and labour thoughts your way!

Emma.xx


----------



## FirstBean

Congratulations to all the new mummies


----------



## Louise3512uk

Morning all!! Well.. afternoon actually!

Congrats to all the new mums! I think I congratulated Caezzybee yesterday, but also congrats to Zo and to Asher on their new bundles! It's all getting very exciting!

I feel rubbish today, just getting really fed up of EVERYTHING and am seriously contemplating paying someone to bump off DH's ex! He's on the phone to the court as we speak telling them in no uncertain terms that he is not going into court tomorrow for the same reasons he is not driving them back.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry for ranting!

Becs, I think you do brilliantly with all your being out and about! Make me feel like a lazy moo!
Optical :hugs: what a horrible situation to be in at this point in time... I agree that you deserve an apology, although I would suggest you try to speak to her and sort it out sooner rather than later as these things can have a habit of blowing up if left too long, it makes things very difficult :hugs:

Erm.... can't remember anything else for now... sorry... will catch up again later.


----------



## Jellycat

Optical, you must be feeling so annoyed at the moment.... how you manage to clear things up before the baby arrives :hugs:

ThatGirl Congratulations on getting a date !!

Elmaxie - Are you getting excited? 24 hour coundown :happy dance:

Becs - I kept to my word and ent for a walk this morning, doesn't match your 3 milers but I am to walk slightly further tomorrow.

Well i'm off to sort out my cellar room so I can make space for a new tumble dryer. Baby has been very quiet the past day think they tired themselves out. 

Hope everyone's having a good day xx


----------



## Blob

Optical :hugs: sorry you're having to deal with that hun.

Thatgirl OMG i'm so jealous i bet you get to meet your :baby: before i meet mine :dohh:

Elmaxie.. :cry: cant wait to get your texts tomorrow about your baby...but i might cry also that i want mine :lol:

Going to have some lunch with Tabbles and then take her out on her pony and then hoover the car...JOYS!!


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: ladies

Optical - I don't blame you for being angry. Sometimes being late is unavoidable but unfortunately there are a certain breed of people that just don't understand that being late is the height of rudeness. Personally, I perceive it as a form of arrogance because essentially that person is saying that their time and whatever they have to do is more important than you. I do agree with Louise though about talking to your Mum sooner rather than later before things blow up. Personally I think I would be inclined to call her and explain why you were so upset and then let it lie until after the baby is born. Perhaps then, you could sit down and explain that you feel you can't trust or rely on her and why you are finding it so upsetting. Easier said than done, believe me I know as I fell out with my Mum a few year's ago and didn't speak to her for the best part of a year. Eventually I decided the situation needed sorting so we went out for lunch and I was brutally honest with her, everything came out including things that happened in my childhood. Now we are closer than we have ever been, I still can't rely on her 100% but have no issue making it clear to her when I feel she has let me down. :hugs:

Louise - :hugs: not a lot I can say really, hope DH manages to get things sorted and you get the peace you deserve.

Elmaxie - good luck tomorrow - you must be so excited. Glad to hear the arnica has been working

Feeling a bit annoyed with antenatal today :hissy: I had some blood tests 3 weeks ago and despite the fact that I was with the Consultant on Tues I found out today via letter that I am anaemic. I know it isn't a big deal but why has it taken 3 weeks to tell me when I know damn well those results are done on site. 

I collected my Tens Machine this morning, I'm tempted to have a little test run this evening. DH and I have been to Ikea, I'm in shock that he did it without complaining very much. I promised him an Ikea breakfast which probably helped to oil the wheels :rofl: We bought a shelf to go above the Crib which has little hooks and we also bought some printed Muslins. We should have bought a few more things to justify the trip really but hey-ho. 

Off to check facebook as I'm surprised we haven't had any messages from Choc

x


----------



## NurseKel

Congrats to all the ladies with the new little ones!
Asher, I couldn't help but laugh last night when I saw your FB status. I told DH that I could only dream for that short of a labor and to be home so fast. LOL I am so happy you got your home/tub birth like you wanted. Samuel is gorgeous and what a terrific size too! 
Labor dust to all you other ladies. I know we are all on the home stretch but these babies can't seem to come fast enough.
Optical, I totally sympathize as my parents are always running late and it takes them forever to get somewhere.
Louise, sorry you and DH have to deal with the nonsense. DH and I have to go through the same things and yes it makes you just want to hire a hit man and call it a day! Very frustrating and not worth the stress. Unfortunately, my DH's ex is completely nuts and there is no talking sensibly to her.


----------



## MrsJ08

Louise and Nurse Kel - perhaps we could get a discount if the three of us hired the same hitman to do away with our step-children's Mum's? :rofl:


----------



## NurseKel

Excellent idea Jo! I love it. Like a buy 2 get one free deal....hehehe. It really annoys me to despise a person so much but with her I just can't help it. She is nonstop hassle, drama, crazy disruption and I just am not use to having that in my life. I guess we should look at the bright side though ladies.....we all must have some awesome DHs to be putting up with these situations. I know personally if it wasn't for the fact my DH is absolutely wonderful I would NOT be in this situation. Big hugs for both of you cause I know first hand what you both go through. Luv ya!


----------



## opticalillus5

Thank you all so much ladies :hugs: 

BTP.. Your mum sounds just like mine. Thankfully I used to walk to school and back, but when I was pregnant with DD, my mum used to 'do me a favour' and pick me up from work. I used to wait for her outside work, watching all of the buses drive past that I could have caught to get home about half an hour before she even showed up. And if I said i'd catch the bus, I was ungrateful for not accepting her 'help'. 

Unfortunately, talking to her isn't really an option. I spent most of my teenage years arguing with her, and moved out at 17 as soon as I could. She doesn't listen, and won't see my point of view at all. And she never apologises, ever. I don't think i've ever heard her say sorry in my life. I really didn't want this so close to the baby being born, so I understand all of your kind suggestions to get it sorted beforehand. 

That said, I still haven't had a text from her, which surprises me. Usually she'd have argued back.. maybe her phone is off. I feel much better from getting out of the house for an hour and seeing my horse, even though i've only been able to give her a good brush and a fuss. She seemed appreciative, especially as she's bored in the stable cos of this rubbish weather. 

Louise.. I so understand your anger... This entire situation is ridiculous. What part of 'you're about to have a baby' do they not understand?!?!?!?!?! And his ex has no money because of not getting CSA... well, I have had a grand total of £32 from my ex in 5 years, and I still manage to take her through to his if he can't pick her up (although it pisses me off). How the hell can her solicitor and her lie so much?! Do they not even see how unreasonable they are being? :growlmad: BITCH. :growlmad: I'm cross at everything today. I hope she gets hurt. A lot. Not dead, but just in a lot of pain, so that the kids can stay with you. Or put in jail... yeah, jail would be good. Especially as no-one would visit her as she probably has no friends. :growlmad: 
Anyway, my main point is :hugs: to you louise :hugs: 

Mrs j... I want an Ikea hotdog now. They're lush, and cos they're so cheap I don't feel guilty for eating 3 :blush: Unfortunately Ikea is over an hour away, and there's nothing I need. 

Emma... Ooooo yeah your countdown! Sorry for being so self-obsessed :blush: I bet you're so excited. Good Luck!!!! :happydance:

Congrats on your date Thatgirl!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_N

okay, I need hotdogs now! :dohh:


----------



## Carley22

hehe theres a lot of hormonal rants going on today :hugs: to all of you crazy women!! 

hope it all gets sorted - LOVING the hit man buy 2 get one free deal...... does it have to be OH's ex? i have a couple of ppl to put on the list but not ex's.....


----------



## MrsJ08

DH has gone to get me a McFlurry even though he's only just got back from getting my iron tablets. Love him xx


----------



## genies girl

optical im sorry your having stress from your mum at such an important time , you definatly deserve an apology, is she the type to apologise though?
i hope it works out before your star arrives x


----------



## Krakir

The most i can remember so far is, Congrats to the new mommies of course! i think its been THREE since i've been on last?! 

And thats so exciting elmaxie, but i'm very jealous of your mcdonalds :haha: 

Optical so sorry for your troubles with your mother :hugs: i hope you two get it sorted out before the baby comes

Louise you too, i hope it all blows over with your OH's ex, sounds like the stress isn't worth it :( 

and so i'm pretty sure i now want mcdonalds, a hotdog and pizza, even though its only 8am in the morning :haha: 

Since were not starting eviction until AFTER i get my nursing bra's on monday, my OH is starting to get a little bit excited for the :sex: :haha:

:dust: to Blob and those who need it!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hee hee I'm loving that we're all so hormonal we all get worked up over everyone else's problems! Also loving the buy two get one free hitman idea! Optical, the jail idea would also work quite well as no-one would visit her, you're right!!
We must be very lucky ladies, as to put up with this much hassle we must have very special men in our lives!! I know that every time I think I can't handle any more of her SHIT he does something to make it so unimportant! Plus.. I love my step sons to bits so it's something we're going to have to keep on dealing with! You'd think that 4 years on she'd have found another hobby though!!

I hope things get sorted for everyone!
Emma, so excited for you for tomorrow! I hope things go well and enjoy your maccy d's! (So jealous! although hubby just said he was going to cook me a romantic meal tonight, and when I asked why he said : "DO I need a reason other than I love you?" Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!)

DH is doing some serious nesting today.. he's always been one for rearranging furniture, something that reeeeeeeeeeeeally gets to me because I've always been a 'once it's there, it's there' kind of person... he gets really itchy feet if things are the same for too long, so I had a lie in today and came down to our whole living room inside out and back to front! But... it's completely immaculate, he's even sorting out all our paperwork and drawers and things, and he's about to start the kitchen cupboards! The nesting instinct must have bypassed me!!

BTW I got a call earlier and I am booked in to the clinic to see the obstetrician next Wednesday, so that's good... My 39 week MW appt is with the GP and tbh I don't trust him as much as I would a MW with measurements etc, so I doubt he would have referred me, so I'm happier now :)


----------



## daniellelk

wow 5page's since this morning...and the few that I skipped then...no time to read them tho!

Ok so got family laying bet's now....my MIL say's tomorrow, my mum say's monday! 
I have a 50th party to go to tomorrow...I only want to go for some cake(my MIL made it!), so he need's to stay in until after I have my cake..


----------



## babythinkpink

opticalillus5 said:


> Unfortunately, talking to her isn't really an option. I spent most of my teenage years arguing with her, and moved out at 17 as soon as I could. She doesn't listen, and won't see my point of view at all. And she never apologises, ever. I don't think i've ever heard her say sorry in my life. I really didn't want this so close to the baby being born, so I understand all of your kind suggestions to get it sorted beforehand.

OMG!! Is this the same woman!! :haha: I moved out at 17 too, same reason, i actually got engaged to move out, it was never going to last but it meant we could share a place and get out of home!
She got my first job for me, took me along and just said can you give her a job, i never choose it and i resented her for choosing my path for me, she had always labeled me as 'practical' so never would amount to anything and may as well leave school and get a job, at 15 i was working full time and had to go back to sit gcse's.
I had my son at 21 much to her dissapointment and and offer to 'get rid' and by thet time i pretty much in my head had dissowned her!
I have gone on to been married, divorced, and make my own choices, i studied and graduated with my BSc a year or so ago, and i have her stubborn streak which is prob why i persisted with a busy life and an education!
I consider i came out of it well, my sister has mental health issues and struggles, she blames her childhood, i suppose i was just more resiliant:cry:
It's not til i left home that i realised how strange my childhood was!



MrsJ08 said:


> DH has gone to get me a McFlurry even though he's only just got back from getting my iron tablets. Love him xx

Now that is commitment!! xx



Louise3512uk said:


> DH is doing some serious nesting today.. he's always been one for rearranging furniture, something that reeeeeeeeeeeeally gets to me because I've always been a 'once it's there, it's there' kind of person... he gets really itchy feet if things are the same for too long, so I had a lie in today and came down to our whole living room inside out and back to front! But... it's completely immaculate, he's even sorting out all our paperwork and drawers and things, and he's about to start the kitchen cupboards! The nesting instinct must have bypassed me!!

Ahh, this is what is going on, my dh is also nesting, he has done washing up twice today and cleared out his untidy corner in the lounge, unheard of!!
He looked at it and said, 'now is that ok or shall i do it properly' that made me laugh!! :haha:

I am doing a very easy tea for the children, we have all agreed we are not that hungry so its easy things on toast, eggs and stuff! Then choc cake and custard for puds, I have been so lazy today, i got up, did very little, we were going to go out but changed our minds then i went to bed for a few hours and now i am up in my dressing gown lazing around more!
I must say our little argument seems to have cleared the air and bought out this helpful side in dh, dd was calling me last night and he got up to see to her, long may it continue!

I think going for a day out tomorrow, the last one with the children before school, next week i can just put labels in uniforms and pack their final bits and pieces,we have said first day back we will go to costa for a coffee as our little treat!

Big :hugs: everyone xx

:baby:tp xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Another update from Choc. Midwives removed pessary this morning but Choc still only 1cm dilated. After another examination they realised it was her back waters which had broke & not her front so they were planning to transfer her to delivery suite this afternoon to break her front waters & hope that starts contractions. If not they will put an IV drip up to froce start contractions. I've sent her love from everyone 7 she appreciates the thoughts & support from all :thumbup:

Just catching up on thread before posting personals :hugs:


----------



## Blob

I want to get a macdonalds now :cry: Its so strange i dont normally even like them :wacko:

Well i only have a few days left until i'm overdue :shock: really didnt think i'd get this far...prob thats why i'm still here :dohh:

Think i'm going to get DH to DTD tonight :rofl: Just see if it helps anything.


----------



## Blob

Ooooh i hope it moves faster for Choc :hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies,
Well what a day i've had! My new midwife came to visit this morning to arrange the transfer of my care, she is absolutely lovely :thumbup:. She checked me over & when i asked her to check where Tufty was she said she wasn't sure if he/she was 1/5 engaged & bobbing in & out or 4/5 engaged & really low down :shrug:. When my hypnobirth midwife came i asked her if she would give me a second opinion to which she said Tufty felt 1/5 engaged :thumbup:. She told me to stop worrying as some babies (esp 1st time ones aparently) often don't engage until contractions allow the pelvis to open & let baby settle further down. She thinks i will be one of these cases as my stomach musles are so tight they are holding Tufty in position & not allowing for much movement (when she tried to move the poor little mite manually). Anyway - we are both fine & on course :thumbup:.
Then my friend came for lunch, i haven't seen her since my wedding & as i refused to tell anyone by phone or mail she didn't know i was pregnant (but did suspect from my numerous texts & voice mails over the past few months lol). On her arrival she checked my tummy, grinned, hugged me, then dissolved into tears! It turns out she miscarried on monday (unplanned but they had only just come to accept it when she woke up bleeding). I felt awful but also connected as i knew exactly how she was feeling. We talked about it (she'd not opened up properly to anyone or felt able to cry - so we both cried) which was weird but nice as i knew she needed to talk. It's hard to explain but we had a strange afternoon, she cooed over me one minute then cried for herself the next. On her way out she thanked me for being normal & not treating her like she was mad or trying to avoid the subject (uuuuum not exactly easy to do when your 38+3 yourself). I feel quite bad fro her but i know she's strong & will get through it. Sorry i'm waffling now - i just needed to get it off my chest as i feel a bit mixed up emotionally myself :cry::happydance::shrug:

Asher - congratulations, what a lovely piece of news to wake up to on facebook :thumbup:

Elmaxie - i'm debating bringing my tortoises in too but i have nowhere to put them at the moment. I was hoping to have their enclosure built by now but it's not looking promising. Guess i should find space for them somewhere - i can see them living in the nursery :dohh:.
Good luck for tomorrow hun

Argh - who mentioned winter & snow suits........I don't have one as i'm waiting till Tufty is here to buy a coloured one.........eeeeek. Hope the weather picks up - else it'll be bundled up in a million blankets to come home!

Sorry if i've missed anyone - only had time for a quick skim. Will try to pop back later :hugs: to all xxx


----------



## Elphaba

Congrats to all the new mums!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Choc - Hope things get moving soon for her fx 

Limpetsmum -I was in the same situation with a friend when I was in 2nd tri, I can appreciate how emotional it can be . Your a good friend xx

BTP - I've had a very similar day was planning on sorting out my cellar etc instead I've slept on the sofa all afternoon :blush: sometimes it's good to relax xx


----------



## Jellycat

Just seen that Angelztears is being Induced today aswell :wohoo:


----------



## MrsJ08

limpetsmum said:


> Another update from Choc. Midwives removed pessary this morning but Choc still only 1cm dilated. After another examination they realised it was her back waters which had broke & not her front so they were planning to transfer her to delivery suite this afternoon to break her front waters & hope that starts contractions. If not they will put an IV drip up to froce start contractions. I've sent her love from everyone 7 she appreciates the thoughts & support from all :thumbup:
> 
> Just catching up on thread before posting personals :hugs:

Poor Choc - this is exactly what happened to my Mum when she had me, they thought her waters had gone completely but it was just her hind waters. Poor Mum ended up getting pumped with Pethidine for the pain as I was back to back and was in labour for 72hours. I really hope things get going for Choc soon :hugs:

Limpets - your poor friend :cry: it's great that she had you to talk to at least she know's you understand. MC is such a taboo subject people can end up feeling terribly alone it seems. I imagine it must have been tough for you emotionally. My emotions are all over the place at the moment, one minute I'm really happy and excited, next minute I am feeling overwhelmed and in tears. Poor DH doesn't know what to do with me..... 

On the subject of over-emotional I just had a complete meltdown because our neighbours want to "discuss" our shared garden later and they don't want to "fall out about it" apparently. Which to my mind is code for we are going to do what we want and if you disagree you are being unreasonable. They have got it into their heads that they want a spiral staircase (they are upstairs) but don't seem to be able to get it through their thick heads that there is a brick built shed at the back of the property attached to our bathroom that would have to be demolished to allow for their new stairs.:dohh: Aside from the privacy issues and the fact that we use the shed, we are absolutely not spending a penny on the garden at the moment as we have other priorities. I just know it's going to end up in a confrontation and I really don't need that at this stage in our pregnancy. DH has offered to talk to them on his own but I know he will just end up agreeing for a quiet life. :growlmad: We also have the issue of our dog who I can just imagine destroying their plants and causing mayhem. I don't want to have to police the dog every time he goes out the back for a wee but I know that is what it is going to come down to. I will never buy a leasehold property again - bloody London.

Limpets - I bought a coat and a pram suit on Ebay at the weekend, both were new with tags. I was worried in case it's cold when baby leaves hospital but in all honestly there is no way it will be cold enough to use them so I've put them in the drawer for later. I'm thinking chunky cardigan or the little jersey padded jacket I bought in M&S here it is https://www.marksandspencer.com/Pet...2845019&sr=1-3&rh=n:72343031,n:75588031&page=
Either of those plus a blanket should be plenty as it's not really cold, just wet and miserable

x


----------



## drea2904

Hiya!! Wow 16 stars, it was only 12 yest and I so thought Choc would be number 13, sending her lots of good labour vibes! 

Congrats to all you lovely yummy mummys.

I had the hosp today, had a scan my 'wee baby' weighs 7 and a half pounds and I still have 4 weeks to go till 40 weeks............... Im supposed to have a elective c-section at 39 weeks and get booked in for that today but the consultant has bookd me to see him on 8th Sept and should platelets be ok ill get his next available date so the end is in sight, so frustrated as they had given me like 4 diff due dates, and they are sticking with the one that is furthest away which i know is at least 8 day out, so frustrating here they will always go for the latest date in my hospital, just in case, there is no just in case about it mate I know my dates!! Well anyways my baby has turned and is head down and engaged so i may go into labour and he says if I do i need to go to hosp and they will emergency section me, not to labour at home.

Im feeling really poo, bp was up today, have a headache and this cold is awful, my throat is so sore and my tummy hurts with all my coughing, and im just sore all over so not having a good day lol, bath and early night for me I think!!

Hope this finds the rest of you better than me lol and labour dust to all who need it.

Sorry for lack of personlas, I forgot everthing when i started moaning lol.x


----------



## Daisybell

:wohoo: congrats to Caezzybe, Zo23 and Asher

Congratulations Asher baby sam is lush!! :cloud9: wow i hope my birth is as quick, pleased you got your water birth too :flower: xxx 

thanks limpetsmum for the update on choc's sending her massive :hugs: and i hope things will start soon for her :dust: 

wow ladies you have been busy! new stars and at least 1 more on it's way :happydance:

drea2904 :hugs:

we have finally got everything we need for baby! 
and our room is finally set up ready to go :happydance:
have even ironed all of DD's school clothes ready for 2weeks time!

sending :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: keep the stars coming :)


----------



## becs0375

Hope Choc is ok xx Fx'd things get going for her soon xx

Well I have just had a nice bath and washed my hair, DH has gone to the cinema with my bro in law, so I am enjoying some me time!! Feeling a bit tired, walked Murphy in the rain and wind, was quite impossible!


----------



## elmaxie

Evening!

Gosh I have just read all your chat and its made me laugh and cry!!:flower:

Where to start?? 

Choc...poor soul hope she has a speedy labour from now on! Hope she is doing well and her partner is supporting her lots as that must be awful!! Especially stuck in hospital!:hugs:

Oooo Angeltearz is being induced!! Its hard keeping track now we have been moved to the "groups" section as you could just flit into 3rd tri and see what was happening:dohh:Anyway Good Luck Angeltearz hope all is going well and wish you a speedy delivery!!

Optical you are not being self obssessed your just having a crappy time which is not what you need right now!!:hugs:Really hope you can smooth/sort something with your mum...even thought she doesnt sound like she knows she is in the wrong:wacko:

Louise:hugs:hope that the court understand and see your OH ex is a maniac weirdo!! Its mad what some women turn into....and I love the idea of a discount on mass bump offs....I might have to add my step mum to the bumping list!
And you made me cry with your Oh cooking the romantic meal....he is soo sweet!!:cry::thumbup:

MrsN I hope you got your hotdogs!!:haha:

MrsJ what a lovely husband you have...hmmm might need to get a mcflurry too havent had one in ages as am not a fan of ice-cream really.

Limpets thanks for passing on our love to choc!:thumbup:
Also so sorry to hear about your friend but you sound so lovely a friend! So this was the second post that made me blub away....hoping your friend will have a lobely little baby of her own soon!!:hugs:
Oh and stomach muscles?? What are they?? LOL am very jealous you have muscles...I seem to just have stomach and nowt to help hold anything tight in place!:haha:
I bring Tobs in at night now as the weather has been so unpridictable up here, its been chucking rain during the night and can get really cold so I figured I would just put him in his indoor enclosure with his lamp....it wont be long until he is in the fridge. I tend to put him in late October time as its usually horrible and dark and wet and cold....:sleep:

Oh drea :hugs: sorry your having a crappy day! Hope your feeling better soon!

Right now I think I have mentioned everyone...if not I am sorry and havent missed you out on purpose...this thread is just so chatty!

I am excited for tomorrow but at the same time am getting scared:nope:
A friend emailed me when I announced I was being induced and she basically had a horrible time and almost died after the birth...yes I know NOT what anyone wants to hear but I knew her story so thought ok. But she went on to say hoe terrible being induced was and how normal labour was so much better than induction....ARGH:ignore:
I am also worried about leaving Nathan for the first time overnight potentially ever!! My mum is more than capable but I was telling him about tomorrow and yup I cried like a big kid...he just looked at me weird:haha:
Anyways I then thought god I am going to have to give birth again...although I cant really remember it being that bad I have one of those imaginations on me that goes wild!!:wacko:
But she is coming out...hoping for tomorrow but my mum thinks maybe Sat early morning! Blob get that mobile in range LOL!!
Also I dont quite believe its happening yet:shrug:all a bit surreal I will have my baby in my arms soon....my last pregnancy (unless we get a surprise:blush:)
I have been quite spoiled today considering I got money from my mum and Stuart(OH) to have my pampering done..my Dad has gone on to give me money which I guess will come in handly after the birth!!
My little brother gave me sweets (my fave too flying saucers) adn a tortoise plant pot thing. Then my mum brought up another little gift for me...a "my little pony"!:haha:as ever since I was little I have said I want a pony for my birthday:dohh:so she got me one for my 30th! She is called Rainbow dash and even has her own comb! But Nathan has taken a shine so I have lost my long awaited pony!
Then there was a chap at the door and OH sent me a huge bunch of gorgeous flowers...cue hysterical crying at the poor delivery man:blush:
And Nathan and Hannah bought me a picture frame which was insribed which is lovely and again made me cry:cry:

So now I am just waiting for Nathan to egt himself into a good sleep so I can go shower and "prepare" for tomorrow. Tidy up the mess of today then await my Maccy Ds....such a long wait!!:coffee:

But I will probably pop on late on when I head to bed see if there is any updates on Choc adn angelztears.

Emma.xx


----------



## Mrs_N

Good luck choc hope things get moving soon
Also good luck angelztearz
Elmaxie how inconsiderate of your friend to email her horror story - that's so not on! :hugs:

I have been so sore today - my whole bump feels super tight & sore especially if baby moves, or if I try & move. It just feels like it's going to burst! Anyone else had this? Wondering if maybe baby has moved position?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

Hope you're all ok. Mostly selfish one from me tonight as haven't stopped today! Just wanted to wish Emma good luck for tomorrow and don't worry about your silly friends email, everyone' experience is different and who is saying that her labour wouldn't have been terrible if she had gone into labour naturally? I bet you will do great. Good luck chick, can't wait to hear about your little Hannah arriving!!

The midwife came today to weigh Holly and I am so happy as she is now back up to 7lb 7oz, so only 2oz off her birth weight! This is great seeing as last Friday she had dropped right down to 6lb 10oz. The midwife is coming back on Saturday to check on her jaundice, as although it's loads better it's still there a bit and if it's still there when she is 2 weeks old, she will have to have a prolonged Jaundice test... I'm not really sure what this is, I'll google it in a minute. Anyway, I'm just really happy that she is gaining weight :cloud9:

We had a lovely afternoon, just a little trip into town and a browse round the shops. I'm still getting used to having a baby and can't believe she is here still!! I'm so proud wheeling her around in her pram and love her so much :cloud9:

Anyway, here's another piccy for those not on facebook. I'm sure I take about a million photos of her a day lol

Hope you're all ok and lots and lots of :dust: to all that need it!

xx
 



Attached Files:







hol1.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## genies girl

Elmaxie i wish you lots of luck tommorow im sure you will be just fine and your little star will be with you soon. xxxx

My bump hurts i suspect it might be the two helpings of blackberry and apple crumble i just ate... ouch x


----------



## daniellelk

sorry I think i'm in a CBA mood today! 
Mainly because of lak of sleep and the fact I can't do anything regarding OH's daughter and people on here are saying I should :/ yet solicitor's have told us to "hold out abit longer" :(

Anyway nothing new from me, had a few pain's but that's about it :(


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies, my reply will be crap as I'm on the iPod so apologies! 
MrsJ08 thanks for your kind words  I was gonna say something else too but I forgot :dohh:
Elmaxie - what do you do to prepare Toby for hibernation? I've yet to hibernate mine as I'm terrified of loosing one of them! I've been discussing indoor enclosure options with DH tonight as it'd be lovely to have them back inside but deep down I know hibernation is the best thing for them:thumbup:
My friend text me earlier to apologise for making me cry & upsetting me at such a happy time in my life (silly girl!!!!!!) I told her to stop being so silly as I was glad to help her talk about it. I think what she found hard is they are nit ready for children, they haven't been together long & she has pcos so it's not something either if them had given much thought. However on finding out they did a lot of soul searching & decided it was a good thing, he has just been diagnosed with a serious (but easily controlled) heart condition & started to get excited (always the way eh). I told her at least she knows she can concieve & they have many years to take up that opportunity (she's only 24). 
Anyway I think we both feel a bit better about things between us now so I feel more at ease.
I'm now chilling on the sofa whilst DH massages my feet as they have puffed up again ggrrrrr!
No more news from Choc so I'm hoping the cliche of 'no news is good news' is true for her, I'll let you all know as I do xx


----------



## ladykara

just a quick post..

Went for hospital tour today, i think they must have hid all the women in labour screaming in pain because it was so quite.


Congrats Caezzybe :happydance:
Congrats Zo23 :happydance:
Congrats Usher, i missed the water breaking FB update and saw the photos, OMG how quick !! :happydance:

Im soooooooooooooooooo jealous :flower:

Carley = its my last day tomorrow at work too :wohoo:.. im so pleased as i am starting to struggle.. i brought cake in for everyone today and i plan to do nothing tomorrow x


----------



## BLONDIE35

Congratulations to all the babies born over the last few days it's getting quite busy on here now. Emma good luck for your induction. 

Had a bit of a crappy day today as had to spend the whole afternoon on the Fetal Health Unit as baby hadn't moved since 11pm last night. They advised me to have lots of ice cold water as well as a bath and nothing was moving my little boy. Ended up on the CTG for 1.5 hours and he moved 13 times during that time. The heartrate was fine during the period of movement and accelerated and decelerated as normal but during a sleepy period there was no change in the heartrate which they were concerned about and we ended up poking and prodding to get him to wake up which he did, that was a relief. 

Movement is back to normal tonight but have been told to take note of all movements and if I have any concerns to get it checked which I will definitely do. The concern that they have is that the placenta may not be working as effective as it should do at this point in the pregnancy due to complications of Gestational Diabetes so they may do c-section earlier than 38 weeks if there are problems occuring.

Sorry for the selfish post but had to share my day!!!!


----------



## Jellycat

BLONDIE35 said:


> Had a bit of a crappy day today as had to spend the whole afternoon on the Fetal Health Unit as baby hadn't moved since 11pm last night. They advised me to have lots of ice cold water as well as a bath and nothing was moving my little boy. Ended up on the CTG for 1.5 hours and he moved 13 times during that time. The heartrate was fine during the period of movement and accelerated and decelerated as normal but during a sleepy period there was no change in the heartrate which they were concerned about and we ended up poking and prodding to get him to wake up which he did, that was a relief.
> 
> Movement is back to normal tonight but have been told to take note of all movements and if I have any concerns to get it checked which I will definitely do. The concern that they have is that the placenta may not be working as effective as it should do at this point in the pregnancy due to complications of Gestational Diabetes so they may do c-section earlier than 38 weeks if there are problems occuring.

Sorry you have had a bad day :hugs:
I've also been worried today as my movements are not as strong and have decreased. I'm keeping an eye on it this evening (drinking cold water etc) and if no improvement am going to ring fetal assessment tommorow morning.... 

Hope you have a better day tommorow xx


----------



## BLONDIE35

Jellycat said:


> BLONDIE35 said:
> 
> 
> Had a bit of a crappy day today as had to spend the whole afternoon on the Fetal Health Unit as baby hadn't moved since 11pm last night. They advised me to have lots of ice cold water as well as a bath and nothing was moving my little boy. Ended up on the CTG for 1.5 hours and he moved 13 times during that time. The heartrate was fine during the period of movement and accelerated and decelerated as normal but during a sleepy period there was no change in the heartrate which they were concerned about and we ended up poking and prodding to get him to wake up which he did, that was a relief.
> 
> Movement is back to normal tonight but have been told to take note of all movements and if I have any concerns to get it checked which I will definitely do. The concern that they have is that the placenta may not be working as effective as it should do at this point in the pregnancy due to complications of Gestational Diabetes so they may do c-section earlier than 38 weeks if there are problems occuring.
> 
> Sorry you have had a bad day :hugs:
> I've also been worried today as my movements are not as strong and have decreased. I'm keeping an eye on it this evening (drinking cold water etc) and if no improvement am going to ring fetal assessment tommorow morning....
> 
> Hope you have a better day tommorow xxClick to expand...

Hi there. Have you had your 10 movements in 12 hours today? If you're concerned give labour ward a quick call. They have said to me to phone anytime if I'm concerned. Hope it all goes ok tomorrow morning?


----------



## Jellycat

Yeah I have they just have been alot weaker and completly different to how they are normally. They are normaly most active at night hence i'm going to wait until the morning.


----------



## elmaxie

Hi ladies!

Was hoping for more updates on choc, angelzteaes and rocky but there doesn't seem to be anything!:shrug:

anyways that's me all ready, well as I can be for tomorrow!
Had my maccy d and it was yum!

Feeling really nervous but excited at the same time! Can't believe it was 8 months ago I found out I was having a baby and WHAM here I am on the verge of meeting her!!:baby:

Just wanted to send out loads of labour inducing :dust: to everyone who wants some! Also thank you for your thoughts today wishing me luck! Really means alot!:hugs:

blob get that phone charged and in signal!!

Good luck to Mel who is being induced tomorrow too at 3pm!! Sorry I can't remember your username:dohh:

Well I doubt I will get on before going to hospital so will be hoping OH I-phone gets a signal where we are and I can sneakily check for baby stars announcements whilst passing the time!

Hugs to all and will speak soon!

Emma.xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi everyone!
Masses of nuttiness going down at work right now and I am staggering home and collapsing!
What a time to run out of energy with all these babies joining us - I'm missing the best part! :)
Please forgive my rotten thread manners. I just don't have the brain cells to catch up on all the news.
Hope all are well!
:hugs:


----------



## Cafferine

Choc has had her baby girl! Izzy-Mai born at 22.49 Thursday 26th August weighing 6lb15oz.


----------



## jessmckeiver

Cafferine said:


> Choc has had her baby girl! Izzy-Mai born at 22.49 Thursday 26th August weighing 6lb15oz.

I saw this on her facebook page this morning too. Congrats Choc :D
Whos next? :flower: x


----------



## limpetsmum

Jellycat - my movements have drastically reduced too hun, Tufty barely active during the day but I do get an occasional prod which sets my mind at ease & he/she tends to wake as Daddy rubs my feet & ankles.

Apologies for not posting chocs update - I was fast asleep when her text came through. She said she'll post her birth story once they are out but Mom& Izzy doing well.

Right, I better go get ready as I'm going to the staff meeting at work - no escaping my health & safety rep & essence if care responsibilities eh lol. 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!

Choc, congratulations xxxx

Elmaxie, good luck for your induction xxx

Wonder how Rocky and Angeltearz are????

I had a good nights sleep, I dreamt that I had Hope and that she had masses of dark hair!! I can keep dreaming!! I am on fish and rabbit feeding duty, my neighbours Grandma has only a short time to live so they have driven up North, bless. Not much to report here, just really looking forward to my reflexology later!!


----------



## genies girl

congratulations to choc.

ive got to go to the drs for my blood pressure check so much for the midwifes coming to me ....


----------



## MrsJ08

Congrats to Choc! 

I've had a rough night, went to bed with a headache, slept on and off and still have the headache. I've just taken 2 paracetemol but I know they aren't strong enough. Tried a migraine relieving patch last night which didn't help at all. Does anyone know if iron tablets can give you a headache? It's probably just coincidence but the pain came on after I had taken them. 

X


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations to Choc. xx

Well, unfortunately there is no report of labour here. The sweep that looked so promising has not worked and I am still pregnant! lol Induction in 4 days time so I will just have to wait it out. :-(
No pains since weds, so this little bugger is in there for the whole 40 weeks! A bit fed up really. xx


----------



## Blob

Congrats Choc :hugs:

Teeny :hugs: I feel your pain hun :hissy:

Soooo.....i'm bored of being pregnant now!! I honnestly didnt believe that baby would go longer than Tabs did :cry: :cry: :cry: 
I thought i'd get to 39 weeks and baby would be coming but it seems that i'm going over now :nope: I'm so gutted!!
Sorry VERY selfish.


----------



## babythinkpink

Congratulations to Choc, love the name:happydance:



elmaxie said:


> I am excited for tomorrow but at the same time am getting scared:nope:
> A friend emailed me when I announced I was being induced and she basically had a horrible time and almost died after the birth...yes I know NOT what anyone wants to hear but I knew her story so thought ok. But she went on to say hoe terrible being induced was and how normal labour was so much better than induction....ARGH:ignore:
> Emma.xx

Please don't worry about today, you will be fine, that is one experience and i think it is really out of order relaying horror birth stories to someone just about to give birth, a friend you say!!!
I have been induced 3 times, once drip, was slow, twice pessary was much better, tends to speed things up but thats all, the labour is just faster than it would be naturally not any different!
If your friend had a bad labour it was not down to being induced!
My dd was not induced and she was just a slower labour, and more pushing to get her out, and having had induced births i was just thinking will she ever come out!!!
Good luck, :hugs::hugs:

Limpets, it is good you cleared things with your friend, it was nice she opened up to you.
I have a friend who has suffered so much loss and about 3 m/c since i have been pregnant, (and a term baby undiagnosed with something:cry:) I do see her and she rubs my bump, but has said how sad she feels when she see's pregnant women, then says 'but not you' but i think i am still pregnant and still must make her want to cry.
I am going to take baby to see her when i have had it, but will still feel like i am rubbing her nose in it, but i feel if i dont go to see her she will think it is because of her losses i am not sharing, and that would be worse, not as great situation.:shrug:

Mrs Jo8,
I have had a bad night too, what with tooth ache, headache, bump ache, baby was quiet which worried me, then went nuts, i mean totally nuts which worried me more!:wacko:
I worked out i am not sleeping an hour without turning over in pain, not great!:hugs:

I am going to phone midwife today see if i can get a scan any sooner, I has a few twinges last night, and if i say i am worried i will go into labour without knowing if baby is breech, my labours have been noted as quick (shortest was 3 hours) and by the time i get to the hospital i could be delivering with a quick labour, and i am not attempting a breech. 
I hope instead of having a prod next week i will have the scan, seeing as the last 2 appointments have been unsure, 2 different midwifes and the experienced one said it was a difficult call, i still get so much stretching i am not even sure myself, it still feels like when stretching it is all across me?

Taking children out today, last trip of the hols, the girls are downstairs waiting! 
I have to shop today as well, just no food in the house at all!

Right i am off now, Hello and waves to everyone, good luck and labour dust to those who are in labour, or just about to be! 

Back later xxxxxxx:hugs: to all, sorry to any news i have missed xxxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Teeny Weeny said:


> Congratulations to Choc. xx
> 
> Well, unfortunately there is no report of labour here. The sweep that looked so promising has not worked and I am still pregnant! lol Induction in 4 days time so I will just have to wait it out. :-(
> No pains since weds, so this little bugger is in there for the whole 40 weeks! A bit fed up really. xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Poor you, I was 20 days late with one, and i was a wreck by the time he was born, i had waited so long and was just so fed up!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shorman

Hi ladies wow 15 babies already! I just saw I didn't give you my bubba's name or weight lol sorry been sooo busy with baby. Her name is caitlin rose Johnston born 14th of august at 5:15pm weighing 7 pounds 2 ounces  xxx


----------



## daniellelk

Choc - Congratulation's!!

MrsJo - I got head ache from taking my iron tablet's, when I first started taking them.

Blob - it wont be long for us now :hug:

AFM - nothing for me :( just lot's of toilet trip's and tiredness! Off out food shopping today with my mum (my fridge/freezer and cupboard's are empty) :( Then got to go pick a cake up from MIL's for my aunty's 50th party tonight :D not cleaned up for a couple of day's because i'v been feeling so crap :/ best hoover today!


----------



## Carley22

ladykara said:


> Carley = its my last day tomorrow at work too :wohoo:.. im so pleased as i am starting to struggle.. i brought cake in for everyone today and i plan to do nothing tomorrow x

Damn you!! out doing me on the cakes - i didnt bother wit hanything and am doing as little as possible today!!


----------



## Daisybell

Mega Congratulations Stacey Izzy - mai is gorgeous :cloud9:

Elmaxie your friend should of been trying to comfort you not scare you :nope:
i was induced and also herd horrible storys, my labour lasted 8hrs from start to finish, loads of people said it would be longer! and wasnt at all bad as people made out it would be! :hugs: just think not long now before you will have your lo in your arms, good luck!! :cloud9:

:hugs: to Blob like some1 said before your lo is going to take you by surprise! :winkwink:

Mrsj :hugs: there is nothing worse than tiredness :nope: hope your head is better soon!

Teeny Weeny :hugs: 4days and counting eh? :winkwink: xxx

genies girl thats shocking they dont come to you and make you treck to the dr's, hope your bp is ok xxx

nothing to report here, all my pains from last week seen to av vanished :shrug: think this has been happening for alot of us! 

tiredness is getting worse, OH dosnt want me to drive anymore :nope: 

will be back later :kiss: and :hugs: to everyone! xxx xxx


----------



## Blob

Got a text from Emma,

She says that there isnt much happening yet she just had her examination and instead of gel got a tape with drugs on it. Was a bit ouchy so she thinks her cervix is still really high as she thought baby was coming out her nose :lol: She's now strapped to a ctg for more monitoring and will text more updates :)


----------



## Mrs_N

Thanks for the update blob
woo congrats choc! :happydance: 
shorman lovely name :thumbup:


----------



## becs0375

Shorman, thats a gorgeous name xx

Blob and Teeny, sending you lots of labour dust for this weekend xx

Mrs J, hope you feel better soon x

BTP, have a lovely day out x

Just done housework and got back from town!! Now having a cuppa and watching tv!!! My lady bits are all achey, I am hoping that means her head has moved further down!!! It was hurting to walk while I was out!


----------



## Jellycat

Choc congratulations :wohoo:

Shorman - That's a lovely name Caitlin rose 

Blob thanks for updating us xx

Well rang the hospital about my lack of movements and I'm booked to go in at 12.00 for monitoring. I'm sure baby is having a can't be bothered moment but can't help but worry. 

Anyway hope everyone's having a good day and speak soon xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congratulations to Choc!!

And :dust: :dust: :dust: to teeny and blob... won't be long for you girls now. COME ON BABIES!!!!!!

Catch you later xx


----------



## daniellelk

I think I need some labour dust!!
Today is the day my MIL said he will come........I doubt it tho.. :(


----------



## Emzywemzy

Sorry daniellelk, here you go....


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## becs0375

Danielle, sending you loadsa dust xxxx


----------



## opticalillus5

Congratulations Choc! :flower: 

Jelly - My baby's movements are different too. It's still wiggling, but not as often, and pretty small movements. It's still more than 10 in 12 hrs, and if I lie down and drink cold water it always moves so i'm not concerned; I just think it's running out of room in there! Hope your bubs is the same :hugs: 

becs... you've just got BACK from town?!?!?! My god woman - where do you get your energy from? I've just got up, sent DD to her dads for the weekend, and will probably spend all day on the sofa watching my desperate housewives box sets :blush:

Blob, thanx 4 the update. Not much longer for you to go now :hugs: And you too Teeny :hugs: I want my baby this weekend too :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: jelly hope everything is okay, you are doing the right thing getting checked

loads of labour dust for everyone :dust: :dust: :dust: 

becs you put me to shame! so far today I've got up, made the bed, had breakfast & sat down.


----------



## Carley22

cummon little babies - i want more photos to coo over!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Fingers crossed it gets moving nice and quickly for emma!
Congrats to choc, I'm not on her facebook I don't think? So looking forward to seeing piccies of baby Izzy!
Jelly and all the others concerned about movements... I have been exactly the same, I'm barely feeling anything at all the last few days but the twice I've been monitored it's showing that she is active and healthy... I think maybe she is conserving energy and also moving less eratically? Before if I had a drink and laid on my side, we could watch her feet and hands sticking out of my side for a good hour or so, and it would be huge movements, now it's jsut the odd little one!

I had BHs aaaaaaalllllllll day yesterday, it pretty much felt like my belly was constantly rock solid... anyone know why this might be? We DTD last night to try to get things moving, and I had some periody cramp feelings through the night (very faint though) but it's all died off now! I'm hoping it's heading in the right direction although I'm no longer holding out any hope that I will meet Lilia before her due date! Fingers crossed it's my cervix becoming a bit more favourable or something like that!!

Becs, you really do put me to shame! None of us got out of bed until 10.30am, including the kids, and we were 'supposed' to be in court in Kent at 10am.. hee hee! That made us quite happy! I will let you all know the outcome when we do, please cross your fingers that the judge has told her to stop being stupid and to collect the kids herself!


----------



## FirstBean

Congratulations Choc :happydance:

Sending lots of labour dust for everyone :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies 

Labour :dust: to those that need it

Blob - thanks for the update on Emma, I hope things go smoothly for her

Just noticed on Facebook that Asher has had to take Sam to hospital for his jaundice levels - hope everything is ok and they are back home today

I went back to bed with 2 paracetemol and my headache has finally gone. I'm still feeling quite sleepy - I've been debating going back to bed again but I've got a delivery coming between 12-6.

Louise - fingers crossed things start moving for you this weekend x

Jellycat - I'm sure everything is ok, but it's good you are getting things checked :hugs:


----------



## genies girl

jelly- hope you get on okay at the hospital, to those with reduced movements i get them too always thought id get more with two but i get quiet days im laying on the sofa at the moment and theres not much going on but the dr did the doppler earlier so i know they are okay i pressume all our babies have run out of room .


----------



## Carley22

aww i hope asher and sam are ok! ad everything is going well for those in laor or new mummies at home with their babies!! 

Im at work and just had a baby hamper given to me with soooo much cute stuff in it and £100...... all the messages in the card were lovely and im all emotional..

Im really gunna miss work (that sounds so sad - but i love my job)...... cant wait to come and bring baby in for all the cuddles when s/he's here! 


Hope everyone else is having a good day.

DUST to everyone who wants it..... 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## BLONDIE35

Jellycat said:


> Yeah I have they just have been alot weaker and completly different to how they are normally. They are normaly most active at night hence i'm going to wait until the morning.

Good luck at the monitoring today I'm sure it'll all be okay!! xx


----------



## BLONDIE35

Congratulations to choc on her baby girl. Lovely name xxx


----------



## Daisybell

popping in before lunch :)

Asher i hope that sam is ok? xxx :hugs:

Jellycat hope things are going ok at the hospital, though i'm sure everything will be fine :hugs: 

Our daughter has just got a card from the school she will be attending in september saying "hope you have had a super holiday and we look forward to seeing you at school in september" from your teachers. how sweet!!! xxx
thought i'd share :)


----------



## Blob

Daisybell Awww thats really nice :cloud9: Wow you really timed it well with this baby huh :lol: I really should have waiting 9 months longer and then Tabs would be at nursery :rofl:

No more updates yet :(

Thanks for the dust think i need it :lol: I was SO upset this morning.. i so just thought that this baby would be here when Tabs was :wacko: Also i think when i was pregnant with Tabs i didnt want her to come as the house wasnt ready and then she was born the day we moved in. Which was great as i never had to do any waiting although also meant i had no time to relax. But this time i'm just waiting :cry: Its so strange thinking my first was early and now my second is going to be late :dohh:


----------



## Jellycat

Been to the hospital and baby is fine, I was monitored for 40 mins and they are OK. they have said if I have concerns to come back in. I'm so glad I went otherwise i'd have been worrying the whole weekend.

Louise good luck with what the courts say..... when will you find out?

Blob :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Glad things were ok :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

glad all is okay jellycat :thumbup: 

aw daisybell that's so sweet! 

having a very chilled out afternoon here working on my quilt - I can't get on with the sewing machine so I'm handsewing the thing, I must be mad! :wacko:


----------



## Daisybell

i agree blob, it was spot on timing if i do say so myself :lol:

thats great news jellycat pleased that everything was ok xxx

check you out MrsN, i can just about sew on a button :haha:

really wish i got the hang of knitting, i would of loved the knit some cardis
for lo, i was taught, by my mum and nan but been lefthanded and them been righthanded it totaly :wacko: me!


----------



## MrsJ08

Jellycat - so pleased everything is ok :hugs:

Daisybell - that is so sweet of the school, to make the little ones welcome. My DH is a primary school teacher, I'm going to suggest his school do that too.

Blob - hang on in there, baby isn't late yet!

DH has just put the baby's shelf up above the crib :happydance: it's got hooks underneath and I've just realised I threw on my plastic baby hangers away as I have been folding everything into drawers. :dohh: I have hung up some bibs and the baby's coat anyway.

I'm eating a smartie mcflurry :blush: I had one yesterday too....


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just on quickly to say congrats to Choc!!! Also Shorman, that is a beautiful name for your little girl! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just thought I'd post this story for you all to read. Amazing!

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/5/20100827/twl-mum-s-miracle-cuddle-brings-baby-bac-3fd0ae9.html

x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi fishy, how are you feeling now? xx


----------



## becs0375

I am so relaxed after my reflexology, it was fab!! Came home and had an hours sleep, she recommended that I try to have some naps in the day as this will help prep my body for labour, and suggested thats why Hope is not engaged as she knows that my body is too tired to cope! I feel so refreshed, it was brill!! Going again next Friday!!! She did some stimulation to encourage labour and said if anything is going to happen it will do in the next 24/48 hours!! But I doubt it!


----------



## genies girl

off out tonight for a girls night, hope i can keep up xx


----------



## SisterRose

:wave: hey everyone. Just popping in.

Congrats choc :happydance:

Genies Girl - I think I'd collapse going out for a girls night now.

I've just nearly given myself carpal tunnel making crumble for an apple crumble. Wrist is killing me!

Also - I've been having stomach aches/cramps and pains for about a week now. Sometimes they get really painful. It's at the top of my bump. Also TMI but accompanied by a bit of a bad stomach toilet wise too. I mentioned it at clinic on Monday and also to the Midwife yesterday and they didn't seem concerned. Just wondering if anyone else has had this, if its normal and could possibly just be my body preparing for labour? :shrug:

:dust: to those who want/need it!


----------



## becs0375

Genies, have a fab night!!!

Bekks, some of my pains have been really high up on my bump and also my BM have been quite loose!!! Not nice is it!!


----------



## elmaxie

Hi

Just popping on whilst bouncing away on the ball.
Hope your all doing well, sorry for no personals.

Just thought while I was bored and getting annoyed with OH watching frigging deal or no deal on the tele while I ouchy away in the background.

I had a tape type thing placed in behind my cervix at 10am and since then had contractions and pain on and off roughly every 10 mins. They won't be doing another exam until 10pm tonight unless my waters break or contractions come stronger, longer and quicker!
I have wandered the corridors a few times and now I am getting fed up...I feel like I am at work but in pain with no end in sight! So hoping things pick up soon or OH will have to go home tonight. Am knackered and want to nap but I am scared things might totally stop lol

Anyway I am going to go and see if I can get a massage out of OH...I think he now realises why the last time I never told him I was in labour last time as he is bored I think lol bless

:dust: to all

Hugs

Emma.xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Emzywemzy said:


> Just thought I'd post this story for you all to read. Amazing!
> 
> https://uk.news.yahoo.com/5/20100827/twl-mum-s-miracle-cuddle-brings-baby-bac-3fd0ae9.html
> 
> x

Emzy, I cried my eyes out when I saw this story on the news at lunch-time. Amazing - just imagine if she hadn't cuddled her baby, doesn't bare thinking about!

Elmaxie - bless you, hope things get going soon. x

Genies - I'm impressed you are even attempting a night out. Have a fab time :hugs:

Becs - I'm so jealous of your reflexology. I absolutely love it but can't really afford it at the moment. I did find out today that DH has booked me a surprise pedicure for the week I'm due so I have that to look forward to :happydance:

I'm getting worried about Rocky - I've had another look but can't find anything from her. Hopefully she is just really busy with her baby?

x


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Lovely day out, went to Wookey Hole Caves, saw all the bits and pieces they have there, the kids were quite good but ds a bit hyper which sets dd off a bit and winds me up, up all in all thay were pretty good!
Did a massive food shop on the way home, and got some southern fried boneless chicken in oven for tea, with fries, coleslaw and dips just like being in kfc!!

WARNING RANT< feel free to skip! 
My midwife is officially useless, I called this morning, thinking please don't be her, and it was:nope:
I said i wanted to know if baby was breech with a scan as my last 2 appointments had been inconclusive, i said i had twinges in the night and was worried i would go into labour not knowing if i was breech, and i had quick labours so by the time i got to hospital it could be too late and i would be finding myself trying to deliver breech.
I tried everything and she still said to keep my appointment with them to feel next week and they will book me in for a scan at the hospital if its still inconclusive, thing is i want a scan now whatever because i don't believe they really know. 
I said i will be 37+ weeks next week so possibly 38+ by the time i get a scan and even know if its breech, but she just said if i feel like i am in labour to go to hospital, F***ing useless or what?? 
SO! Last time i was at the hospital they said to call and come in if i had any worries or consurns, well this is that so i will have to go above the midwife (again) to see if i make the same call to them if they offer me to come in and get the scan, at the same time i want the waters checked as i was a bit low with one, and that comment may help with a scan too.
It just annoys me that consistantly I have to push for what i want, and go above the midwife, it is always this same one, she is so f***ing 'right' and I know nothing, even though i have had more children than her and i should know my own body.
Anyway rant over, think i will call hospital monday to see if i can get a scan, if not i am going to have to go along on Wed to be prodded and told its inconclusive and sent for a scan anyway the following week.
I am not bothered about saying to the midwife i have been already, she should get her finger out and have sent me anyway!

Sorry for rant!!

Shorman, lovely name, and nice weight, just nice to pop out! xx:hugs:

Genies, hope you have a lovely evening! xx

Becs, glad you enjoyed the reflexology, sounds lovely! :hugs:

MrsJo8, MMmmmm Mc Flurry :hugs:

Daisybell, I am rubbish at knitting, i have hugely hinted to my sister to knit some things for lo but she has sadly not got the hint:nope: I love hand knits on babies! x:hugs:

Jellycat, glad things are all good with baby, not nice when they panic us! x:hugs:

Must go, yummy chicken smelling cooked!

Back later

:hugs:

:baby:tp xx


----------



## drea2904

:hi: all,

Congrats Choc:0 lovely name.xx

Glad everything was ok Jellycat:)

Emzy isnt it wonderful:) imagine your devastation and then overwhelming joy.

Awh Elmaxie hope things get moving honey! Men just dont really understand, my oh was helpless the last time. BOUNCE BOUNCE BOUNCE:)

Have a nice night Genies G, dont overdo it lol, like we can:)

Bekkelz, i also have had bad stomach toilet wise, i actually thought it was the start of labour the other night! Last time the day before i went into labour with mason I had increased bowel movement.

Hope wee sam is ok Asher:)

Well I had a much better sleep last night, from about 11 till 7am without a toilet break, now thats unheard of for me lately!! Its amazing how different you can feel with a good nights sleep. Had a productive day, house gleaming:) maternity allowance form completed and away:) washing all done and dried:) been to docs:) been to see about a place at a council nursery for Mason and completed the forms and finally went to the park with my boy!!! Still feeling flu like and coughing loads but defo an improvemet on yest:)

labour dust to all who need it.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FirstBean

I have been having the same symptoms bekklez, especially the pains and BM have been very loose for the past couple of days. I am hoping it is going to be the start of my body preparing.

Elmaxie hope things start moving for you soon.


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks ladies, good to know it's not just me! hopefully we'll be having babies very soon. :cloud9:


----------



## limpetsmum

edit


----------



## ladykara

well today i finished work for 6 months, oh yeahhhhhhhh baby !!!, so ill be on here posting all the time waiting for my time to see my baby girl...

I went for my hospital tour yesterday at Watford general hospital, 10 couples waiting for the tour in the waiting room and not one man got up from their seat to let another pregnant women sit down !!!:growlmad: one pregnant women even sat on the floor !. The rooms were so small half of us had to stand outside, My hubby thought it was rude that some of the men didnt offer to stand outside so all the women could get into the room, its them giving birth after all. I was not very impressed... and i still dont know where im suppose to go when i go into labour, im going to stand by the main door and scream until someone comes to me i think 


congrats Choc .... she is adorable xx :flower:

Carley.. how was your last day honey? I ended up having to go to london for a meeting.. but then did nothing...and there was even some cake left.

Jellycat, Im so pleased baby was ok... always good to get those things monitored


----------



## ladykara

limpetsmum said:


> i've had a horrible day :nope: just spent the last few hours sobbing uncontrollably down the phone to my employer. I can't really go into details but i'm really scared of what might happen to me, sorry that doesn't really help does it? Mine & Tufty's health is ok, i just hope i can be around to see them grow up :cry:. Sorry to be so vague - i really wanna talk about it but i'm alone at home until DH gets home much later tonight :cry: He knows to hurry - i just hope he does.
> Sorry for vagueness - might not be around for a few days but i promise i'll send an update if anything baby related happens x

If you need to talk we are all here for you babe :hugs:, hope your hubby comes home soon xx


----------



## SisterRose

Limpetsmum - big hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

big :hugs: limpets, hope hubby gets home soon for you :hugs: 

yay for last day at work ladykara :thumbup: boo for rubbish hospital tour though, how very rude of the men, I would have been fuming!


----------



## Louise3512uk

:hugs: Limpetsmum, hope things are ok xx

I'm making chocolate chip cookies atm so just a quick update to let you all know:

Court hearing was this morning, obviously we didn't go, it turns out the judge had his head screwed on... we are to return the kids on Sunday 29th (so this sunday, still cutting our contact a bit short but they have been here for 5 1/2 weeks) but we only have to go to Chelmsford services... so about an hour away from us... and she has to collect them from there.. we are to meet there at 6pm sunday! SO although we have to get in the car etc, she has to get from Sittingbourne to Chelmsford, including M25 which we get to miss out, and she has to do the tunnel AND the bridge on the way back :happydance: so tbh it's a bit of a moral victory for us, as she is going to have to get off her fat arse and do something for once, other than just open the front door to let the kids in! Woohoo so happy! The kids are quite pleased about going back, understandably they've missed their mum, not sure how they'll feel when they find out that she's got rid of their puppy again though :( 

ANyway, just thought I'd let you know. Hopefully she won't stop us seeing them weekends in Sept as arranged... she has threatened to... wouldn't surprise me but who knows!

Hugs to all x


----------



## drea2904

:hugs: Limpets, really hope you are ok honey.

We are all here.xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Congrats choc! 

Good luck Elmaxie, thinking of you :) 

I think I have had a bad tummy forever, no other signs though apart from still losing plug. I am willing her to kick things off before 1st Sept when they will probably give me an induction date but she is so STUBBORN! :rofl:


----------



## MrsJ08

Limpets - really hope you are ok and DH get's home soon :hug:

Drea - glad you are feeling better

Ladykara - I can't believe the men were so rude. I mean you get used to it on public transport etc but you would think in that environment people would show some consideration. When I've been to antenatal and the waiting room is full, the men always stand so the women can sit down.

Louise - great news, it was definitely a moral victory. Perhaps the stupid cow will think twice about getting the court involved again as she essentially lost the argument. At least you will be able to focus on your new baby without this hanging over your head for the next week or two.

x


----------



## Jessica214

Has anyones plug not came out at all yet?? Im starting to think shes going to stay until 42 weeks cause i have no discharge (TMI) and nothings happening down there!!! I dont even think she has dropped yet!! ahhhhh!!! Im so bitchy i cant even handle myself anymore!! :growlmad:


----------



## _LauraK1982_

I havent lost my plug yet (as far as I am aware !!)


----------



## MrsJ08

I haven't lost my plug either and my discharge has reduced again over the past couple of days. I feel very "dry" down there. Sorry if tmi. I've been wondering the same thing x


----------



## Asher

Hiya all, just popping in to say thanks so much for all your lovely comments and thoughts for us!! When I am less tired (less than 2 hours sleep in over 48 hours is not good....) I will try and put together my tale ha ha! 

Anyway, I basically was in hospital with Sam overnight last night, until 4pm today, the day from hell, due to the God complex of a Registrar doctor who was attempting to treat him for jaundice when he was below all the treatment levels on the phototherapy chart. Eventually we have had a personal apology from a consultant, but it makes up for nothing. I am too mad and upset to write too much more at this moment, but I will tomorrow or Sunday!

Limpets :hugs: I hope things are ok.
Elmaxie, hope things get going for you!
Choc, congrats on your little one, I love her name! Can't wait to see pics!

Sorry for the lack of personals, I PROMISE I will be back! I am off to snuggle with my mini football team ie Archie, Jack and Sam!! xxx


----------



## Snoozie

Asher, I'm so glad that Sam is ok, grrr at the silly doctor.x

Louise, victory smells good doesn't it lol! Those poor kids will be heartbroken about their puppy. :(

Limpets, big hugs.xxx

Jessica, my plug is going nowhere lol! I probably have 5 weeks to go lol!

Waving to everyone, I am so shattered! Roll on back to school next thurs!


----------



## Blob

Limpet :hugs: :hugs: Hun i hope you're ok and things are ok :hugs:

Louise :wohoo: thats fab :)

Asher...eeek!! Hope you gave them hell hun!!

Well i had a mini update from Emma saying that contractions were coming faster and more intense so thats goooooood news :wohoo:

I'm feeling better this afternoon after my mini breakdown earlier :dohh: 

To you guys with no discharge...i'm at my freaking DD and i have none and have lost no plug either :rofl: But was the same with my daughter so i'm not TOOO worried but i would like some signs??


----------



## Blob

Ooooh another update from Emma...

Just been checked by MW...4cms and stretchy and thinks baby will be here by midnight :wohoo:


----------



## Daisybell

genies girl have a good night hun, i dont think i would last past 9pm :haha:

:dust: elmaxie i hope things pick up soon, good luck babe! :dust:

:hugs: babythinkpink if your babys position is inconclusive hun, surely your mw should have already arranged for you to go and have a scan? not wait to check you nxt week and send you for a scan the week after! :nope:
good for you i would go above her too! :hugs:
hope you get some joy on monday! xxx

ladykara thats :shock: like MrsN i would have been fuming, if i was there!
:happydance: for the last day at work!

:hugs: Asher, pleased that sam is ok and you are now home!

No plug loss for me either :nope:

just been for a meal with OH was lush! i had steak :thumbup:
DD is staying at granparents tonight (feel abit lost tbh) but will be nice
to have a lie in, in the morning :thumbup:


:hugs: to everyone, go emma :happydance: xxx


----------



## Blob

I'm going out for a due date date :rofl: We're going to the cinema and not sure if we're getting a meal :lol: but i needed some focus. I booked something last time and i never got to it... (i wish)


----------



## Asher

Woo hoo!! Go Emma go!! 4cm and stretchy is GOOD!!!

I have fed my boy and he is asleep in his carry cot. I am so happy with my little man, I keep looking at him and feeling very peaceful. I am actually quite looking forward to our night feeds tonight, just would quite like a little sleep in between.

I am missing being preggers, bizarrely, but it is so nice to have that little bundle. He smells soooooo good. I think I am in love. I am feeling very soppy tonight!


----------



## Blob

Awwww :cloud9: the night feeds are nice cos its so quiet and no other children/husband asking questions :lol: Sounds like you are coping really well though :wohoo:


----------



## MrsJ08

Ahhh :cloud9: sounds perfect Asher :hugs:

Good going Emma - another star by midnight. Fab!


----------



## becs0375

Louise, thats brilliant news xxx

Kara, some people are soo rude!!

Mrs J, pedicure sounds lovely!!!!

Blob, we have booked a meal out for my due date!!!

Emma, thats fab!! Eeee Hannah will be here soon!!

BTP, your mw is crap!!! How can she be like that??! I don't think I would trust her to look after a dead bird!

Limpets, hope you are ok hun and that DH gets home soon xxxx

No plug loss for me either!! Oh well, it will happen when it happens I guess!! Just had a nice lavender bath and enjoying a horlicks! I am feeling so relaxed now!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Woohoo go Emma! :dust: 

I think it's a great idea to book something in for the due date - I'll have to speak to dh about getting something sorted.


----------



## becs0375

We booked our fav restaurant, just something to look forward to and in a way celebrate that we have made it after 6 years of TTC!!!


----------



## Carley22

Limpets youve made me worry now....... hope you are ok. love ya loads!! 

Good luck to emma hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Blob

Becs WOW you must be seriously looking forward to your LO arriving :hugs: Amazing present!!! 

I'm so uncomfy now i really cannot be botherd to do anything :haha:


----------



## Blob

Oh and also Emma says she has the gas and air now and is loving it :rofl:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Ahhh Emma that's fab news, I can't wait to see pics of baby Hannah!!

Blob, just you wait it'll be a whirlwind labour! 

Becs, good idea on booking something for due date! At least I now know that we won't be having to drive to Kent.. it's also quite nice that it'll just be me and DH for the last week of my pregnancy (although I have to admit that I would rather it be my first week of motherhood!!!!!) 

No plug loss for me either ladies, I have been having creamyish discharge (sorry tmi) for a while now, and thought there was something slightly gungy there this morning but no blood or anything!

We watched Dear John tonight after having a nice spicy Thai takeaway... it was quite good but not quite as weepy as I was expecting it to be, especially with my hormones!!

I bought some clary sage oil today too, going to have a nice long soak tomorrow with it in the bath, get things moving! I'm running out of things I can do to hurry things along!!


----------



## Blob

https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=503707845
(on the wall photos bit :cry:)
Reading that KILLED me today i just sat and cried :dohh: Just on the hormone chat...

Louise i think i will just go randomly but its annoying :lol: I've decided that my REAL DD was the 3rd :haha:


----------



## Newly_Wed

Another September Star born early :). I was due on 9th September but Amy didn't wanna wait and arrived at 10.58am on 23rd August weighing 7lb 11oz. Will try and write my birth story when I get a min. xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2976.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 20









IMG_3007.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulations Newly Wed :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

congrats newly wed, shes gorgeous :)

x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Congrats newly wed she's gorgeous! x


----------



## ladykara

congrats newly_wed, your little girl is adorable


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congrats Newly Wed she is beautiful! All these early impatient stars!! xx


----------



## daniellelk

Congratulation's newlywed :) and anyone Else who has had their babies....i'v missed about 5page's and to lazy to catch up!!

I'v been having tightenings for about an hour, but then they stopped about 1 hour ago :(
The DJ at my aunt's party announced my waters had broke so I went as red as a beetroot....my aunty only told him that so he'd stop the music so she could cook the cake :/ 

I'm off to bed now, rather tired :(


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations Newly_Wed, she's lovely. Glad you are both looking well xx

Limpets :hugs:

Good Luck Choc hope all is going well xx

Been out for dinner tonight with another couple. It was a lovely evening until I got the longest BH ever and pain. My whole belly went hard and I couldnt walk..... as fast as it came it disappeared... weird

Loving the idea of booking up something to do on EDD... have to think what.


----------



## BLONDIE35

Congratulations Newly Wed on your little girl.

Had another bad day today fell over trying to stop my little girl from running away, luckily fell on my side rather than my bump which was good but I was seething so went to Kiddicare and bought a Littlelife toddler rucksack with parent strap to keep my little horror under control. She's so wilful and determined to do what she wants so thought I would take control by making sure that she's near. What was funny though as soon as I put the rucksack on she opened it but I am going to perservere as she needs to know who's boss!!!!

Have had good movements today compared to only 2 yesterday having gone for monitoring in the afternoon to make sure my little boy was okay. Had really good movements today despite my fall and have another CTG tomorrow morning as part of my twice weekly monitoring but its a pain in the arse having to pay out £2.30 for parking each time though.


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi everyone!
Holy crap!
That week of work just about completely wiped me out.
I do not have an ounce of energy left.
Toddler just got unceremoniously tossed in bed precisely at 7 pm and I honestly just about keeled over once I closed the door.
I do not even have the energy to pat the cat. She wisely took the hint and is sprawled above the keyboard, purring in a soothing manner! :)
I will be staring at the wall and drooling for the rest of the evening.

I do not know how I am going to make it through another three weeks of work right now.

:happydance: Congratulations to the new arrivals and their families! Glad to see you all safely here little Stars! :happydance:


----------



## jenos

Hi just seen on Facebook that genie girls (I think that's her bnb name) waters have broken 

Good luck


----------



## NurseKel

Awww GeniesGirl, the twins are about to make their appearance! Good luck hun!
Congrats to anyone else that has delivered. I have been too busy today to keep up properly.


----------



## genies girl

Yep waters went very unexpected on a girls night out, I'm in hospital on drip they plan to do c section in morning. I'm very surprised to be here I'm all alone in Ward. Will update soon just hope its not too early for my girls xx


----------



## FirstBean

My waters broke this morning at 4:30 been to the assessment unit and am 2cm dilated no contractions or anything yet so am at home with a little bit of back ache, going to go for a walk and get this lil man moving. If still nothing will be getting induced in the morning


----------



## MrsJ08

Just woken up and find lovely news!

Good luck Genies Girl - the twins are coming :wohoo:

Fab news Firstbean - hope those contractions get faster for you

Has anyone heard from Elmaxie? 

X


----------



## Asher

Wow Genies! Fab! Sounds like your girls are well enough cooked though now? Time to meet Layla and Amelia! (I hope I have their names right!) Good luck! x

And good luck Firstbean! I hope things progress and go smoothly for you hun! x

Any news from Emma? Hope baby Hannah is here safe and well, and that Emma is ok. x

I am up and about, had a good night. Sam fed at midnight and 4am, is still asleep now! I've got milk! My boobs are ginormous! DH can't stop staring! But Sam has fed really well, even though the milk was firing out at him! I feel so much better for a good sleep, and am looking forward to spending the day with the boys now. x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck Genies Girl and FirstBean. xx
Gorgeous little girl NewlyWed. xx

Blob.... HAPPY DUE DATE TO YOU!!! xx

I can't believe that so many people are having their babies and I am still waiting. To say I am very jealous is an understatement! I guess I only have 3 days to wait, but it feels like an eternity away. 

I wonder what baby announcements we will be hearing later on today. Good luck girlies. xx


----------



## Daisybell

thats a good idea blob :thumbup: i like it, i can just imagine you going into labour in the middle of the film too :lol:



Asher said:


> I am missing being preggers, bizarrely, but it is so nice to have that little bundle. He smells soooooo good. I think I am in love. I am feeling very soppy tonight!

aww asher :cloud9: 

Congratulations Newly_Wed :wohoo: Amy is beautiful :cloud9:

:hugs: BLONDIE35 you must of got a fright! i pleased you and lo are ok xxx

genies girl :hugs: good luck, i hope everything go's well today and the twins arrive safely.

firstbean :happydance: hope the walk helps to get things moving, good luck! 
xxx

more stars on the way soooo exciting!!! 

Just been on fb saw this from emma

"Hannah Louise Clark arrived into the world at 22:34 last night weighing 9pm 11 oz. Mum and baby are doing well "

Congratulations Elmaxie!!!! :flower: xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Louise3512uk said:


> :hugs: not sure how they'll feel when they find out that she's got rid of their puppy again though :(

Its probablly the puppy they have missed!
Well Done, and that is great news, yes at last the judge had sense, :happydance: The only really sensible outcome :hugs:



ladykara said:


> . and i still dont know where im suppose to go when i go into labour, im going to stand by the main door and scream until someone comes to me i think

What a bunch of rude Men, glad i wasn't there i think i would have said, 'lot's of men giving birth in this group' 
Surely its you that needs to get a good look round, the midwife could have said for the men to move over!
As for giving up their seats, glad i am not their wife if that's the attitude towards the pregnancy! 




Jessica214 said:


> Has anyones plug not came out at all yet?? Im starting to think shes going to stay until 42 weeks cause i have no discharge (TMI) and nothings happening down there!!! I dont even think she has dropped yet!! ahhhhh!!! Im so bitchy i cant even handle myself anymore!! :growlmad:

My plug has never come out with any of mine, even the one that came naturally, perhaps i never noticed but never seen a plug in 4 babies!:shrug:



Asher said:


> Hiya all, just popping in to say thanks so much for all your lovely comments and thoughts for us!!!

Bloomin rubbish doctors, the best one i saw said 'mother knows best' I wish they were all taught that! xx:hugs:



Daisybell said:


> :hugs: babythinkpink if your babys position is inconclusive hun, surely your mw should have already arranged for you to go and have a scan? not wait to check you nxt week and send you for a scan the week after! :nope:
> good for you i would go above her too! :hugs:
> hope you get some joy on monday! xxx

You would think so, she is rubbish, but in more a stubborn way which is what really annoys me, its not what is right or wrong its what she thinks and nothing else matters.:hugs:



becs0375 said:


> BTP, your mw is crap!!! How can she be like that??! I don't think I would trust her to look after a dead bird!

Me neither, i will be dealing with the hospital from now on anyway she doesn't work there! xx


Congratulations Newly Wed on the birth of your daughter xx




BLONDIE35 said:


> Had another bad day today fell over trying to stop my little girl from running away, luckily fell on my side rather than my bump which was good but I was seething so went to Kiddicare and bought a Littlelife toddler rucksack with parent strap to keep my little horror under control. She's so wilful and determined to do what she wants so thought I would take control by making sure that she's near. What was funny though as soon as I put the rucksack on she opened it but I am going to perservere as she needs to know who's boss!!!!

I got a wrist rein as i can't run off after my dd, again it is so she knows who is boss really, i fell over b4 chasing after my ds when i was pregnant with dd, and learnt form their not to chase! He was heading for the road and i ended up flat on my bump!:hugs:



genies girl said:


> Yep waters went very unexpected on a girls night out, I'm in hospital on drip they plan to do c section in morning. I'm very surprised to be here I'm all alone in Ward. Will update soon just hope its not too early for my girls xx

Well i said have a great night, was not expecting that! Good luck xxxx:happydance:



FirstBean said:


> My waters broke this morning at 4:30 been to the assessment unit and am 2cm dilated no contractions or anything yet so am at home with a little bit of back ache, going to go for a walk and get this lil man moving. If still nothing will be getting induced in the morning

:happydance: Its all happening now!!!:happydance:

Nothing to report here, just a few more days til September then i can blow my ball up, get on dh and go for long walks:haha:

Quiet day for me, perhaps a stroll to the park but nothing too much, shopping was done yesterday and so i can chill today!

Back later to check on babies imminent! I make it at least 4 on the way with the twins! :happydance:
Good luck and labour:dust: to all those in labour! 
:hugs:

:baby:tp xx


----------



## becs0375

Congrats Newly Wed xxx

Good luck Genies and First Bean!!

Congrats Emma on the arrival of Hannah!!!!!

Asher, glad you had a good nights sleep x

Louise, we watched Dear John the other week and I thought it was ok, not as good as I was hoping!!

I have just had yummy croissants and a coffee for breakfast, I slept well apart from some cramping that kept coming and going, obviouslt little madam taunting me yet again!!! Not up to much today, walking, watch a film later and make a stew for tea!! I can't believe all these little ones that wanna come early!! My madam must be way toooo comfy in there!!


----------



## becs0375

Just seen Angeltearz has had her little girl!!!


----------



## Blob

Congrats NewlyWed :wohoo:

Blondie i have one of those for Tabs too :dohh:

Yea Emma sent a text last night saying, Hannah was born at 10.34 weighing 9lb11 on only G&A :) But then Emma had to go to theatre for retained placenta :(


----------



## Blob

Well here is me going overdue :rofl:


----------



## becs0375

Haha, maybe we should have a group ready for overdue stars!!!! I am sure there would be a few of us joining!!


----------



## daniellelk

Good luck Genies Girl and FirstBean

And congratulation's too the new mummies :) 

tightenings and pain's stopped early hours of the morning :( so look's like i'm holding out a little bit longer!!


----------



## Jellycat

Genies good Luck - I think your two babies obviously couldn't wait to meet you xxx

Firstbean - Hope things get moving for you today

Angelztears - Congratulations

Elmaxie - Congratulations, what a fantastic weight. Hope your doing well xx

Blob - Hope you have a good day xx

Blondie - hope you haven't hurt yourself too much, it's horrible falling over

Asher - So glad that Samuel is feeding well x

Becs I now want a croissant !!!

Still got belly ache from last night.... I think it's constipation lol..... bought alot of orange juice to help out fx'd :blush:


----------



## Blob

Well i've got written down the 19th of Sep as i just cannot go beyond that date...so thats my new DD :rofl: 

Its a while before anyone is going to be joining me though :cry:

Good Luck Genies...your LOs are SSUUCHH good weights they are going to be fine. Am also quite jealous ive always wanted twin girls :cloud9:


----------



## Blob

Thanks Jellycat :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Congrats to Elmaxie - hope she is ok after her retained placenta? Wow - she delivered a 9lb+ baby with just G&A that's fantastic. :wohoo:

I'm sure Genies twins will be ok, as Blob said they have been estimated at such good weights and nearly 36 weeks is pretty impressive for twins. I know 2 sets that were delivered before 30 weeks.

Ok so I've got a headache again and I'm sure it is due to taking the Iron tablets. I don't know what to do? The headache's are making me feel worse than the anaemia. Plus they took so long to tell me about it after my blood test (3 weeks) I'm concerned that I might not be anaemic any more and now I've got too much iron?! My Iron level was 10.3 I don't know whether that is particularly low?

x


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning Ladies - Oooo it's all happening now isn't it! 

Congrats Newly wed & Angeltearz! :happydance: 

Emma - 9lb 11 on Gas & air :shock: That's impressive... Congratulations!! 

Good Luck First bean & Genies!!!! :thumbup:

Becs - great minds think alike... I've just had 2 pan au chocolat (one for me and one for baby) and a coffee. They were lush! Only problem is, I could have quite easily eaten all 4 (but that's nothing to do with being pregnant - they are my fave :) ) 

Blob :hugs: Hopefully your LO makes an appearance soon :hugs: 

AFM, I'm just chillin while OH plays his xbox. I actually enjoy watching him play, as long as he's not on COD cos that's just noise. I actually dreamt about saving an spy is Afghan last night because i'd been watching him play before bed. I must say, I had a FAB night's sleep - I didn't go to bed till 1, so I didn't wake up for a toilet break and made it till half 9 this morning! 

I'm off to get ready now, as we're off into town to exchange 2 ps2's and loads of games to try and get a bit off cash off a new game for his xbox. Hopefully they'll take them :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Emzy, feeling much more positive thanks! I've been able to get out of the house this week which has really helped. My dh felt sorry for me so allowed me to take the car if I dropped him off and picked him up for work. Unfortunately after a little car incident he thinks maybe I should stop driving now :( I'm struggling with maneuverers as I can't move very easily and had a little bump with another car. Actually I think they reversed in to me but I'm too easily confused at the moment. Not good when driving!!

Limpetsmum are you ok? Am very worried about you after your post.

Louise, what a result!!! I want to pat that judge on the back!! lol

Jessica, don't worry babies don't necessarily drop until you are in labour and a lot of women never notice their plug as it comes out with their waters.

Asher I'm so glad you are doing well! Everyone says I'll miss being pregnant and I can kind of see why but I'm just so fed up of being out of breath and being so blimen helpless. I can't do anything.. gardening (because of cat poo and I can't get down low enough), driving (as per above), etc etc .... aghhh!!

Becs that is a lovely idea celebrating your TTC anniversary!

Massive congratulations Newly_Wed!! Amy looks so beautiful.

And massive congrats also to Emma and Angeltearz!!!

Good luck Genies Girl!!! We will soon have our first twins!! And good luck First Bean!!

Aww Blob! Happy Due Date. FX little one is going to make an appearance this weekend.

I have a feeling my bump has dropped. Will try and post a couple of photos in a bit if you don't mind. I've also been feeling really heavy down there. I kept waking up last night thinking it's going to happen any minute, but nope. My folks are away for a wedding this weekend so it would be so annoying for them if I go in to labour before Monday!!

Limpetsmum.. let us know you are ok hun. Massive hugs. xxx


----------



## xemmax

congratulations to all the new baby stars :flower: there's no stopping them now! xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Sorry for no personals - not on to catcch up. Brownsie just text to say her son made a surprise & slightly scary appearance at 2.30 am. Tyler Browning weighs 7lb 4oz - Mom & baby are doing well :thumbup:.

Congratulations to all the new Mummies :hugs:

Fish&Chips - i'll be ok hun - i just want a few days locked away from the world but thanks for your concerns hun :hugs:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Congrats Emma! (I think I've said this already?!) Can't wait to see baby Hannah!
Congrats also to angelztears!

Good luck FirstBean and Geniesgirl, hope you have lovely days meeting your little ones! 

F&C :hugs: sorry it's getting a bit rough for you now, I know how you feel regarding feeling helpless and getting a bit fed up of being pregnant! People keep telling me to enjoy it while it lasts but I think I've been pregnant long enough and I feel so so uncomfortable! We had spicy food last night... for the LAST TIME because I was awake with heartburn and indigestion all night and I ran out of gaviscon at about 4am :( I've still got it now!

Optical... how much do I want a pain au chocolat now!! They are also my fave! 

Becs, I have to say, stew sounds pretty good!

MrsJ, maybe put in a call to someone to ask about the iron tablets? If they are making you feel worse then I would seriously consider leaving them?

That's all I can remember for the moment, so excited to see all the new arrivals this weekend! I think it's going to be a big one, and I have a feeling we'll be over 20 by the end of the weekend!

We're off to a kids birthday party/pre deployment BBQ at 12... it's 'supposed' to be a birthday party until 4pm, followed by piss up to say farewell... but this family don't ever really do it that way, and everyone will be starting to drink at 12, and the kids party will consist of telling the kids to go over to the park to play.... it winds me up tbh because they always turn to the kids, tell them to go and amuse themselves because it's now 'adult time'... but I think adult time should start with putting kids to bed! Anyway, doubt it'll be a late one for us as DH isn't drinking at all and I'm not sure he'll think it's quite as much fun as he usually does!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Limpetsmum, no worries hun. Just look after yourself and come back when you are ready. xx :hugs: xx

Thanks Louise! My HB has been getting soooo much worse! He feels much lower but I guess there is not much room as his legs and bum are still so high up. I certainly haven't felt any 'lightening'.

Would you mind letting me know if you think my bump has dropped? These are 36, 38 and 39 weeks...

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/Bump/IMG_4467-1.jpg


----------



## MrsJ08

Definitely dropped F&C - what a lovely bump you have :hugs:

Optical - mmmm Pain au chocolate, I love Almond Croissants too.... wonder if DH will go to Morrisons for me?

Louise - enjoy the bbq

Congrats to Brownsie and Angeltearz. The stars are coming thick and fast now 

x


----------



## daniellelk

Blob said:


> Well i've got written down the 19th of Sep as i just cannot go beyond that date...so thats my new DD :rofl:
> 
> Its a while before anyone is going to be joining me though :cry:
> 
> Good Luck Genies...your LOs are SSUUCHH good weights they are going to be fine. Am also quite jealous ive always wanted twin girls :cloud9:

I tell people now that 14th Sept is my due date lol


----------



## Drazic<3

Awww, congrats on all the new stars. 

Me and OH are just about to do a cast of my preggy belly! Take my mind of things a bit. I am normally an animal lover BUT I AM GOING TO SCREAM IF THE DOG NEXT DOOR DOESN'T STOP BARKING! :growlmad: 

Love to you all -x-


----------



## ThatGirl

6 days till alfies arrival congrats to new mummys


----------



## becs0375

Congrats to Brownsie xxxx

Louise, have a nice time x

F&C, your bump is gorgeous, deffo looks like its dropped!! 

Mrs J, I love almond croissants too!!!! Mmmmm, but then again I love marzipan!!!

Well I have just made a stew and sheppards pie, cleaned all the walls and paintwork in the hallway and up the stairs, done 2 loads of washing! Just need to hoover kitchen and then mop it as Ian has been outside and cut grass and hedge!! Murphy has green paws from being outside in the cut grass!! Gonna take him out for a walk then we are gonna go have tea and scone!!


----------



## YoungMummy18

I can't believe how many of us are already having their babies!!!!

F+C - That is a gorgeous bump :) 


Not long now for us all :D xx


----------



## Mrs_N

Wow congrats to all the new mummies! :happydance: 

We are busy building all the nursery furniture today.


----------



## Daisybell

F&C i think your bump as dropped hunni :thumbup:

ive just seen on fb Genies girl has had the twins!

"Layla Joyce 4lb 9 and Amelia Florence 6lb 12 born this morning doing well x"

Congratulations Lynda :wohoo: xx xx :flower: xx xx


----------



## elmaxie

Hey ladies!

Just a quick check on OH phone.

Hoping to get out today!

All is good, was really pleased to have had baby with only gas and air so was gutted to have to get a spinal to have the placenta removed manually. But we are both good which is all that counts in the end.

Hannah is so calm and doesn't really cry...yet lol
She isn't feeding the best, latches on sooks for 10 mins then either falls asleep or decides something else is far more interesting! So I have Bern hand expressing a few mls every feed to give her too.

Will be better when we are home too as I am in a four bedded ward with a really screamy child with whinging mother! Argh! Lol

Woo can't believe the star count now!!!
Genies so glad your girlies are here safe!

Oh and Blob...happy due date! Hope those labour pains wishes I am sending you get there soon!!

Better go as it's visiting soon.

Emma.xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Fishy, lovely bump and it's definately dropping!! DH keeps saying mine has dropped but everyone else thinks I'm going overdue because it's stll high! Oh well at least I have a bump at last!

Congrats to genies girl... wow I can't believe their weights!! 6lb 12 would be good for a full term single baby!! Can't wait to see piccies of them! Congrats also to Brownsie!

Emma, massive congratulations, she'll get there with the feeding I'm sure! x


----------



## Daisybell

Emma pleased that you and Hannah are doing well
carnt believe you had her with only gas and air amazing!! 

nightmare been in a ward with a sreamy child and a whinging mother aswell you say :hissy:

hopefully you will get to go home today, i will keep my fingers crossed for you!!

carnt wait to see the pictures of her :) xxx xxx 

Drazic<3 thats a good idea, think i would need 2casting kits for the size of my tummy :haha:

massive :wohoo: for all of the new stars!!!


----------



## Blob

Brownsie :wohoo: Congrats!!!

Daniellk i can be induced on the 9th i have a date but i hate the idea of being induced...for me if my baby has nothing wrong with it then baby isnt ready to come :(

Thanks Emma :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Congrats Genies, they are brilliant weights xxx

Emma, so glad you and little Hannah are doing well xx

Just had a lovely cream tea!! All these new arrivals is making me very jealous!!!!


----------



## daniellelk

Blob said:


> Brownsie :wohoo: Congrats!!!
> 
> Daniellk i can be induced on the 9th i have a date but i hate the idea of being induced...for me if my baby has nothing wrong with it then baby isnt ready to come :(
> 
> Thanks Emma :hugs:

they should only leave me until 14th Sept...they try not to leave you more then 10days here now apparently, but left my cousin 14 until they induced her


----------



## Snoozie

Genie's girl, congrats! Lovely names and weights, looking forward to pics.xxx

Becs, cream teas!!!!! Ohhh what I'd do for one of those with clotted cream right now!!!!!

Emma, congrats!!! Lovely to hear how you are both doing.xx I bet Hannah is gorgeous!

F&C, you have definitely dropped!!! Your bump is lower, especially in the last pic!

I'm on phone watch today!!!! My bnb bump buddy( Mel, mumto5) went in to be induced yesterday, she had to go home due to staff shortages BUT she's back in today and hopefully she has been induced and I should have an announcement for you all soon!!!! Eeeeekkk!!! How exciting, more sept stars being born!

I am so uncomfy now, I can't believe I still have a lengthy 27 days to go lol!


----------



## BLONDIE35

Congratulations to Brownsie and Genie on their new arrivals lovely to share their news.

I went for my CTG today and apparently having quite strong contractions I can feel some of them but not all so fx'd they turn into something but I'm not hopeful having not had any labour at all last time but live in hope. Had me wired up for 2 hours as baby was sleepy again and heart rate had a few dips as well as not varying alot but when he moved he was well away. Being monitored again on Monday and Wednesday next week so hoping they will bring date forward a bit as they hinted that they would do this if I had concerns about movements and CTG's were showing signs of distress.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations to Genies Girl! 

Thanks to all you ladies about my bump. Today I have had two big gushes of what I think must be discharge. I don't think it's anything else as it's a milky colour. It's been a bit unsettling though to feel so much coming out.. sorry for tmi!!

Blondie that sounds really positive. FX the contractions pick up and start your labour off!! x


----------



## becs0375

I also see Kalou's waters have broken!!! Another star on the way!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Genies Girl :wohoo: Fantastic weights, hope you are all doing well xx

Emma Look forward to seeing some pictures of baby hananh soon and :thumbup: on gas and air. Hope your recovering OK xx

F&C bump has definatly dropped, fx'd things are changing and moving for you

Blondie - How long have you ben needed to be closely monitored ? Must be very stressful :hugs:

Louise fantastic news about the courts I'm so happy for you x

Girlies must stop talking about food I now want croissant pain au chocolat and creamed scones .... luckily I have none in the house otherwise they would all be gone and i'd be an even bigger fatty bum bum

I love weekends with the Stars as eveyone seems to have babies at this time in the week 

Tried listening to my hypnobirthing cds twoce today, both times I've fallen asleep. Not sure if i'm tired or the cds are working at relaxing me?? Just ordered all my cot bedding from Mamas and Papas this afternoon as they have a buy 3 for 2 offer on at the moment.... still expensive. Oh well fx with my lottery tickets tonight!

Hope everyones having a good weekend xx


----------



## drea2904

OMG 24 babies now!! How exciting, Massive congrats to all the new yummy mummys, Genies girl must of had a right good night out to put her into labour! lol Really good weights for twins, My one will probably be the size of both girls and more lol.

Well done Emma on just the gas and air, good size for Hannah aswell.xxx

F& C you have defo dropped!

Blob sending you sooo many labour vibes and to all else who want them!

Well i shopped today with dh just to get the last of the items i needed for my hospital bag, pack that now:) I think as I know Im getting a section I havent been thinking about bags etc when really I could still go into labour anytime so getting a move on today as having many many niggles and a lot of discharge, kinda feeling like I did the week before I had Mason, wishfull thinking probably.

My MIL has just gone and booked a 2 week holiday leaving on the 11th September, the week I should be getting my section, now I am quite annoyed as is dh, now she knew what the hospital advised and that it would be that week if my platlets were ok, Now I dont care that she wont see my new baby for 2 weeks its her loss but it Mason im thinking about, now she really is a great gran to him and spoils him and that will be just what he's needing whilst im in hospital but no I now dont have her to help us with childcare or give Mason that special bit of attention that myself & dh cant give him, sometimes i could just scream but its so not worth it!!! Im gonna keep my mouth shut as I actually think they are waiting on good old Andrea opening her big gob..........lol


----------



## MrsJ08

Just a quickie to say Congrats to Genies - what fab weights her little treasures are. Can't wait to see pics. Hope they are all doing well x

At this rate we will have 30 babies by the end of the week and we aren't even in September.

Labour :dust: to those who need it. My friend is here so will catch up properly later

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just a quick one to say congrats to Genies Girl, can't wait to see pics of your twins!

And lots of :dust: to Blob and everyone else that wants it... can't believe how many stars are here already and it's not even September yet!

:hugs: to all xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

PS midwife came and checked Holly this morning and she is no longer Jaundiced! Whoopeeee! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's great news Emzy!!! x


----------



## drea2904

Great news Emzy.xx


----------



## Krakir

Wow I can't believe we jumped to 24 from 16! that's crazy! Congrats to Genies Girl and the other new mommies! :hugs:

Happy due date Blob :)

I had my personals all typed out, and then i forgot about them and went to bed :(

I've been having on and off crampy BH's yesterday and throughout the night, nothing that was super painful, but they seem to have stopped this morning. I wish i could know if they were the beginning of something, oor if its just upset tummy or wind :haha: 

:dust: to all who need and want it :D i think i'm going to go for a walk and see if i can get something going!


----------



## Blob

Emzy :hugs: Glad she's so much better CANNOT believe it was meant to be your DD today :)

Thanks for the dust :hugs: Annoyingly i still have NO signs at all :rofl: Ah well guess my baby is just not ready baked :)

Robin is getting far more upset about it all than me :lol: keeps saying he wants baby to hurry up :)


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All, 

I think i am going to have do a mass congratulations to all the babies and Mummies, well done and welcome to the world babies!

Drea, 
That is rotten about your MIL, how very strange too, My mum came to see me in hospital when i had dd, but only as she was passing by! I can't imagine they will be any more interested this time, but the children know she is not a 'hands on' granny! My mil wouldn't dream of going away, she will be on the phone every day from my due date, and drive me nuts! 
Huge :hugs: 

Emzy, that is great news hun, glad your little one is doing so well xx

Genies, can't wait to see pics of your girls:happydance:

Limpets, thinking of you hun, hoping you are ok xx:hugs:

Jellycat, 
I got all the matching bedding for the moses basket, not usually something i would splash out on but i really want it all to be perfect, it looks so cute i am pleased i did although a moses basket and bedding won't be in use long! 
I bought dh a lottery ticket today, so fingers crossed, quite happy to share the jackpot with you if we have the same numbers, pay for our baby bedding:haha:

I have bought scones, and jam, and there is a pot of cream in the fridge, just had to have some! 
We have had our Saturday night crisps and dips, pizza, and pud is waiting for me, (as well as the scones!) 
Have had on and off tightenings but i know they can go on for weeks, and prob will! 
Right off for Sat night tv now! Back tomorrow xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## drea2904

Thanks BTP, I also thought my MIL would be the same, I mean with Mason we had to hold her back, every visit, calling and down at labour ward and now its like she couldnt give a damn, like i say its her loss about not seeing our wee babba but I do know that Mason will lose out as they would of really made a fuss of him while I was in hospital and helped us out as they live like 2 mins from hosp, But Im going to behave and keep my mouth shut!!!

Oh Scones.........I want one now!!

Sat night tv for me aswell, feet up, munchies and x factor then bb:)


----------



## BLONDIE35

Hi Jellycat. Been monitored twice a week for the last 4 weeks and is likely to continue upto the birth because of gestational diabetes and most likely because of my age (36). I don't mind them checking as it's making sure baby is okay but it's a pain in the arse with childcare and stuff but on countdown now as baby to be delivered on the 9th September.

Read that you got monitored and baby was okay which was great news.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Blob said:


> Emzy :hugs: Glad she's so much better CANNOT believe it was meant to be your DD today :)
> 
> Thanks for the dust :hugs: Annoyingly i still have NO signs at all :rofl: Ah well guess my baby is just not ready baked :)
> 
> Robin is getting far more upset about it all than me :lol: keeps saying he wants baby to hurry up :)

I know it's mad!! Can't believe she is already 2 weeks old. And don't worry, I reckon you're bubba will make a surprise appearance one night! Text me any time it happens by the way, I'll probably be awake anyway! lol :baby:


----------



## ladykara

congrats to all the new Sept star mummies.... 

Have not had time to read all the posts, house is a mess as we are painting all the walls in the house and i dont do mess so trying to stay away till its all done.

When i log in next i want to see more of you have had your babies, with photos !!!:happydance:


----------



## Louise3512uk

24 babies?!!?! Since when?!!?!?! Congrats to any I haven't already named, I'm a bit confused!

We've brought the kids home early from the BBQ to have some quality family time before they have to go back to their mother tomorrow evening... THey are on band hero as I type, 6 year old singing 'sex on fire' whilst the 8 yr old is on guitar and dh on drums.... hmmmm!!!!!!

Happy evening to all! x


----------



## becs0375

Hello ladies!!

Walked the dog. had tea, had shower and now watching tv with some nibbles and a nice glass of cold milk!! I know how to live!!! Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## Sarahkka

Afternoon girls!
Just took Simon to the Zoo for the morning. We stayed for three solid hours and he walked most of the time (in the slightly oversized rubber boots that he insists on wearing :cloud9: - I love toddler fashion! :) ). We have an animatronic dinosaur exhibit right now. Alberta is a major paleo centre, so our Zoo has a whole Prehistoric Park section and these dino robots are a new temporary exhibit that has been a pretty big hit. Some of them are kind of scary, but Simon absolutely loved them. He was running around pointing at them and telling every passerby "Die-saur! Die-saur!!"
Dinosaurs and Big Trucks.
Is it genetic with little boys, do you think?
I've tried to provide him with dollies and more nurturing toys, as well, but not much interest. He found a picture of a T-rex with a big bloody hunk of meat dangling out of its mouth in one of my many science books and has been obsessed with dinos ever since. And I really don't know where the Big Truck phase came from. It just seemed to start out of the blue when we passed some construction sites on our trip to BC and it's another passion.
There is a construction site next to one of our neighbourhood playgrounds and Simon will ignore the swing and slides and just stare for ages at the Big Trucks.
Such a boy. :nope:

Anyway, on the impending baby front, I think I am going to break down and pack a hospital bag after all.
Not because I feel like anything is happening, but because I am suddenly feeling unprepared to the point of panic.
Having that one item done will help calm me down, I think.

Holy Birthin', September Stars!!!! :shock:
These babies don't want to wait for September at all, do they?
Congratulations to all the new arrivals!
I'm still just hoping that my little guy plans to put in an appearance at all in September. October 2 is the longest they'll let me go before the induction.
Which reminds me...
Blob - one thing to think about with inductions is that if they are pretty sure about your dates, the placenta does start to degrade significantly after 41 weeks. It's pretty standard in Alberta to be induced at day 10 past 40 weeks. Again, that's if they are sure of your dates. After Simon's birth, the nurse showed me my placenta and all the places where it was breaking down. It made an impression! If I had had any doubts about the necessity of the procedure, that put them to rest. One of my clinic doctors told me that they consider the risk to baby from that degradation greater than any of the risks associated with the induction.
I thought I would share that, because I kind of thought the same as you - if nothing is happening, then baby just isn't ready, but there was a lot more scientific study behind the induction than I realized. :shrug: Don't know if that will help to think about if you do need an induction, but it helped me resign myself to the procedure, so I thought I'd share! :flower:
Also, my induction was just fine. I also had back labour and went for the epidural, but I had a fabulous delivery and no complications whatsoever. Inductions can be intense, but there are lots of ways to deal with them - pain meds or other. Don't get too anxious! :hugs: Now my baby brain is trying to remember if it was you who had the friend who decided to share her induction horror story? Cant remember who it was, but anyway, I'm with BTP! I had an induction and everything went beautifully. With all respect to that friend and her experience, I don't think it's all that helpful to be sharing stories like that when someone is potentially going to receive that same procedure. :shrug:

And was it Louise or F&C who was talking about lots of discharge? Maybe neither! :dohh: Damn, this is getting pretty bad. I feel like I've had a lobotomy!!
Anyway, me too, and I remember having lots of that in the last few weeks with Simon.

Going to go do some baby prep while Simon naps. We're rearranging the furniture to make a better space for the cradle in our room.
Another small gesture that will make me feel a little more prepared, maybe? :)

Have a lovely weekend, everyone! :hi:


----------



## Jellycat

Another Star is born, just seen a thread from BenandBean

He was born thursday 26.8.2010. 13.05 Weighing 5lb 10oz

Our babies really are getting busy !

Congratulations BenandBean


----------



## x-amy-x

Woah, last time i seen there was 11 births! Congratulations to all the new mummys!! <3


----------



## Asher

Evening ladies!! Wow there's some going this last couple of days with babies being born left, right and centre!!

Emma, well done you for little Hannah! What a fab weight! Shame about your placenta, but I bet you are so proud of yourself, just on gas and air too! Can't wait to see some piccies, and you'll feel so much better when you're home with Nathan and hubs, and of course baby Hannah!

Congrats to Genies on the arrival of Layla and Amelia. I bet they are stunning, hope things are okay. xx

And everyone else with little ones being born! Exciting!

Fishy, I reckon your bump's definitely dropped. It's a lovely bump! You'll be glad you've got all these pics of the bump when little Fishy decides to make his appearance (soon I hope!).

Emzy I can't believe Holly is 2 weeks old!! Does it feel as though she's been with you forever? 

Loving the sound of the boys being the Kings of Leon Louise! They sound like good kids. I bet you'll really miss them when they go back to the weird woman. Must be very hard for you and Wayne at the moment. :hugs:

Becs, you DO know how to live!! Ha ha! I am having a guilt free glass of red wine tonight even though I am breastfeeding! Young Sammy J has done fab with his feeds today, so once he's had the next one, I'm going to enjoy a celebration glass of plonk as I shouldn't be feeding then until midnight ish.

Happy due date Blob! I hope you don't get many days further! 

Who's next then? I am going to sit back and watch the updates coming in now!


----------



## Blob

Sarah i plan on making sure they scan me to be sure everything is totally ok before i refuse :) Here they can let you go for aaggesss :wacko: Its normal to go 14 days over and then you get scanned to see if placenta is still ok? 

Asher glad he's feeding well :cloud9: I really hope i dont have TOO many more days either :dohh: But then again weeks are going by so so fast i dont think 2 weeks will take that long...other than destroying my sanity :haha: Am TRYING so so hard to be positive!! I have lots to do next week also :)


----------



## Blob

BTW Asher just looking at the new FB photos :cloud9:


----------



## Asher

Thanks Blob. I thought I'd try and upload a few pics whilst he's asleep! I am trying so hard to let the boys see that it's not all about the baby, I'm neglecting my internet life ha ha!

Gonna try and upload a couple onto here for anyone not on FB, cos I want to show my wee Sammy pants off!! 

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/th_IMG_5958.jpg
https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/th_IMG_5956.jpg
https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/th_IMG_5955.jpg
https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/th_IMG_5949.jpg
https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/th_IMG_5938.jpg


----------



## becs0375

I have been looking at your pics Claire, Sam is just so gorgeous xxx

Blob, I really hope you have had your LO before my due date!!! I have to say I am not relishing the thought of waiting till 22nd Sept when I am 2 weeks over!!! 

Why is tv so crap on a Saturday night?? Ian is reading his book and I am quite bored!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Benandbean!!!

Ummm scones...


----------



## lilbumpblue

My goodness....9 babies since i last came on here!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry not been able to read all posts! Congrats to all the new Mummy's...still not seen who they r yet lol xx

Well i went for my emergency growth scan due to fundal height measuring 32 weeks and he is fine, 6lb 8oz approx.! He has hair and chubby cheeks too!!! lol xx


----------



## becs0375

Lilbumpblue, thats brilliant news!!!


----------



## Asher

Fab news Lilbumpblue! xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Thanks Becs...he was 4lb 14oz at 34 weeks so put on a few oz off 2lb in 4 weeks! I was really suprised!! I was fne had prepared myself cos i thought she would send me but she couldnt get me in for a scan until the 7th (my due date) and i had to go through the MAU and i got home from work and cried and cried cos i was scared about going there lol xx

Thanks to you too Asher xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Okay, the scones and croissants talk has got to stop!!
Or I will be sprinting to the nearest bakery and it won't be pretty when I get there! :nope:

Blob - well, there you go then! Another example of very different philosophies in different regions, eh? :shrug: I'm hoping neither of us need an induction, anyway, so fingers crossed that we don't even have to worry about it! :)

So, room is rearranged and cleaned up and I'm feeing incredibly nesty, but soooo tired at the same time.
I need groceries.
But the thought of going to get them is more than I can bear.


----------



## Krakir

Sarahkka I completely agree :( I've already been to the store and back, but realized i forgot something for dinner, and now am having to face walking back up the hill to the store *sigh*


----------



## MrsJ08

Just read through the last 3 pages and I can't really remember what I have read, I've got full on baby brain today.

Asher - lovely pics x

Congrats to benandbean x

Lilbumpblue - great news about your scan x

:hi: Amy

Drea - sorry about your MIL, you do wonder what goes through peoples heads sometimes. I can't remember who it was but a couple months ago someone was talking about how their parents had planned to go away for a whole month over their due date. 

Emzy - great news about Holly's jaundice having gone

Sorry if I have missed anyone but my memory is at it's limit.

I've had a nice day - I went to Chiswick with my friend and we had massive cakes in Patisserie Valerie :happydance: I had a Strawberry Mille Feuille and it was gorgeous. My friend also bought the baby a pram rattle, a washbag and a lovely sleepsuit in Jojo Maman Bebe. 

The labour calls/texts have started. My Mum called me twice and text me once today to ask if I'd felt any "twinges" Arghhh It's another two weeks until I am due I don't think I can cope with the prospect of 4 weeks of this if I go overdue. My Mum is convinced that because me and my brother came 10 days early as did DH, this baby is going to be early too. I on the other hand, think it's highly likely I will go overdue. Baby has been very quiet today despite the vast quantities of sugar I have consumed via cake. I've had more than 10 movements so I'm not worried but I guess room must be getting snug in there. I only had a couple of BH today but am suffering with a lot of pain low in my back and also in my bum (sorry tmi). I really hope I get a decent nights sleep as the past two have been pretty shoddy.

I wonder if there will be any more babies over night? I'll be checking back later or more than likely the early hours if I wake up

x


----------



## becs0375

Mrs J, sounds like you have had a lovely day, hope you have a good nights sleep tonight xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Curse you scone-and-croissant discussers!! :growlmad:
I just got back from the grocery store and I absolutely blush to admit how many different types of cookies, crackers, crumpets, and ice cream products were in my shopping cart! :blush:
I could not have been more of a walking talking sterotype of a pregnant woman. Well, if there had been a giant jar of pickles on top of the whole stack of sweets and carbs, maybe. 

MrsJ - what kind of cake? :)


----------



## MrsJ08

> MrsJ - what kind of cake?

I had a strawberry Mille feuille which is three layers of pastry with fresh cream and strawberries between each layer in a slice. It was so totally yummy there had to be at least 500 calories in it


----------



## genies girl

Hi all just popping on quickly about to do the next feed, I seem to have missed a baby boom I must catch up. To those itwho are still waiting I hope it happens soon. I was totally taken by surprise by mine I'd had no build up at all and now I have two very different girls, ill write the full story another time but I am in the c section Ward now just been taken off drip, I was very sick so had to stay with cathetor in. I have to say staff at the royal surrey have been fantastic. Love to all xx


----------



## BoBo14

OMG - i havent been on here for a few days - at which point there were 12 babies and now there are 25!! Congrats everyone xx (though also very jealous as i want to meet my little one NOW lol!)


----------



## Sarahkka

MrsJ - now I must fondly curse you, as well! I can't stop drooling over all these lovely desserts! Good thing I stocked up on ice cream. :icecream:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I can't believe it is now 25 babies. Congratulations to all the mummies. xx

I CAN'T SLEEP....I am so annoyed. :cry: xx


----------



## Sentiment

Wow 25? Congrats to all you beautiful mothers and babies


----------



## MrsJ08

Great news about your girls Genies. I can't believe you managed to make it on here - very impressed. Sorry to hear you were poorly afterwards. Hope all is ok now :hug:

I managed to sleep 7 hours straight without needing to have a wee again after two rough nights. So thanks to those who sent me positive sleep vibes as it clearly worked :flower:

I wonder how many "any twinges yet?" calls I will get today.....?

Teeny - I hope you managed to get back to sleep and if you didn't I hope it's because you are in labour x


----------



## Snoozie

I'm here tol fufill my bump buddy duties!!!!!

My lovely bump buddy Mel (mumto5) had a beautiful baby girl last night. Baby Summer born on 28th August weighing 7lb 3oz mum and baby are doing fine.

Congratulations MEl, I can't wait to see pictures!!!! Enjoy your new baby and I hope you are both home soon,xxxxxxx.


----------



## Snoozie

Argh sorry typos I have literally just woken up...off in search of tea and sanity. xxx BBL.x


----------



## x-amy-x

*hugs* to you all as due dates are approaching 

Blob hope bubba doesnt hang around too long xx


----------



## becs0375

Congrats to Mumof5 and Kalou xxxx Crikey the numbers are going up!!

Mrs J, so glad you slept well x

Genies, glad all is ok xxx

Well I am off out with my Mum today, Ian is off on some karate thing at the beach!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Congratulations mumto5, :happydance:

Good morning all, not a great night sleep again, constantly aware of babys movements/not moving! Was up at some odd hour trying to get a few wriggles out of the bump, i did and settled back down again, i seem to have a very sleepy bump that goes nuts just a few times a day.
Space perhaps?

**Food discussion **
Roast chicken for today, and more scones and jam, i can't believe the food i scoffed yesterday, doritoes and dip, pizza and chocolate cake, followed only a few hours later by scones, jam and cream, i was not going to be bothered to whip the cream, but i did! They were yummy and still some left today! 
I suppose making the most of it, i know i am a bit of a stickler when i am not pregnant and never would eat any of the above, its ALL for baby!!:blush:
**Food discussion over!!**

It is so lovely to see all these gorgeous baby pictures, i keep showing dh and saying we have one of those in there! 

Sorry for those with overdue comfy babies, hope you meet them soon!:hugs:

Well its today...I am full term!!:happydance: :yipee: And still not knowing if baby is breech, how rubbish!:hissy:

Going to go now, will be back later, 

MrsJo8 i feeel exactly the same with bum ache etc, you describe my symptoms to a t!! :hugs:

Back soon, hope everyone has a lovely day xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls, 

I am so behind! Congrats to all the new mummies! Hopefully those due and near won't be waiting much longer. Not even so much as wind here! Also, getting slighly grumpy with all the 'arn't you in Labour' messages now. NO I AM NOT, THANKS FOR REMINDING ME :rofl: 

-x-


----------



## daniellelk

Blob - happy due date hun!! Hope your LO doesn't keep you waiting to much longer :)

I want scone's now after reading this thread :(

I have 2day's until my due date....I think he's holding on until his grandparents on his dad's side get back from France!! (they come back next week...I think) finger's crossed he's out before OH's daughter come's back from Oxford, then his visit's wont get disturbed.


----------



## Blob

Limpet thats fab :thumbup:

WOW genies i cannot wait to see what they look like, its so amazing thinking that they are so different :hugs: Congrats :cloud9:

Thanks Amy :hugs: 

Congratulations all new mummies...there are too many to mention now :shock:

Soooo...today we shall be mucking out fields :haha: more cleaning outside the house and then tonight going to the cinema. Also i'm determind that i need to have a macdonalds as now TWO of my friends have gone into labour eating one :rofl: so i'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## Daisybell

Emzy i carnt believe that Holly is over 2weeks old now, where has the time gone?

Congrats Benandbean!!! :happydance:

thats great news lilbumpblue :thumbup:

Asher baby sam is lush, loving the pic's!! :flower:

genies girl, get you! even from your hospital bed you manage to post on here, i'm impressed! :) congrats again!! i hope you are feeling better? xxx

teeny weeny,:hugs: i also had the worst nights sleep, i dunno why i bothered going to bed. :shrug:

Congratulations mumto5 love the name summer! :wohoo:

happy due date Blob, enjoy the cinema tonight! :dust::dust::dust:

carnt believe how fast the stars are coming now! 
i have 1weeks to my due date now, OH wants him out, friends around us have all had thiers now, just me left and he says he's really broody looking at all of the pic's :)

have a good day ladies! :kiss: xxx xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Happy due date Blob!

Congrats to Mumto5 and Kalou xx

Babythinkpink - congrats on reaching full term x

I've been back to sleep, despite the dog whining by the back door to try and get me up. So, I got 9 hours sleep last night in total :wohoo: feel so much better for it. We are going to Weybridge to meet a friend for lunch today.
:hugs:


----------



## opticalillus5

Completely selfish post - My waters broke at 6.50 this morning!!! 

OH's alarm went off... He was working overtime today because of the EDL thingy in Bradford (he works for the police). I felt a little gush as I was lying down, but I thought it was just discharge. Then it happened again, so I felt and my knickers were wet (sorry tmi!). It didn't gush as much as with DD, more of a trickle really, and it was pinkish, but is now clear. Went to hospital, but they've sent me home, and i'm currently getting really mild contractions about every 15 mins (feels more like pressure than pain). 

So now i'm sat on my space hopper, writing this and gonna get food & a bath in a bit. If I don't start properly, I'm gonna be induced at 8am tomorrow, but I have a feeling bubs will come before then! I lost what I assume was my plug about an hour and a half ago (mucusy stuff), so fx! That said, the midwife said s/he was fixed but still pretty high up, so I dunno. I need to bounce! 

Wish me luck ladies, I don't have a bump buddy (as I'm really crap at updating for other people) but i'll probably update facebook when I can. 

EEeeeeeeeek! :happydance:


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Good Luck Optical !! xx

What a busy bank holiday weekened we are having !!


----------



## MrsJ08

Great news Optical - good luck x


----------



## Daisybell

:dust: good luck optical, that's fab news, here hoping the contractions start picking up for you!!! :dust:


----------



## stmw

congratulations to all the new mums and babies! cannot believe 25 have been born already!

good luck optical!!

xxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck Optical hun, thinking of you! 

GET OUT SIMBA! :rofl:


----------



## Jellycat

Good Luck Optical.... keep bouncing xx

Got a text at half one last night from a girl I met she at antenatal she had a girl called Isabella. I thought it was another star in labour


Labour dust to all


----------



## Snoozie

Good luck Optical!!!!!! Won't be long now. :)

Our stars are coming thick and fast now!

Congrats to all our nw mummies.x


----------



## daniellelk

goodluck Optical


----------



## Mrs_N

woohoo, good luck optical! :happydance: 

well we built the wardrobe yesterday for baby's room, doing the chest of drawers today - taking longer than anticipated but it looks fab! :thumbup: Can't wait to fill them, but got to wait til after the carpet is done on tuesday.


----------



## noodle79

Not been on here for a while and i just want to say congrats to all the ladies that have had their babies. :happydance:


----------



## Blob

Good Luck Optical... :wohoo: :wohoo:

FFS why is my baby not making any signs of leaving :hissy: GAH!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Blob said:


> Good Luck Optical... :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> FFS why is my baby not making any signs of leaving :hissy: GAH!!

Huge :hugs:, been there, its no fun, was min of a week late with 3, one went to nearly 3 weeks late, i was due one month and he came the next:dohh:
My last was 39wks 6 days! waters broke but she arrived 40wks 1 day! 

Well nothing exiting going on here, food is my main interest, taking my time up at the moment, it is just about all to think about other than keeping the house tidy!
SO! My roast chicken is in the oven, I have made my famous whole cauliflower cheese, i literally cook a whole cauliflower and drown it in cheese sauce into a dish then oven it with more cheese on top for a crispy cheesy topped yummy scrum! 
Roast potatoes, veg, and i am getting hungry thinking about it now!
I have an apple crumble in the freezer, I may or may not eat, possibly not with the fact the scones are still left!

Sorry but it is my only talking point! Baby has hickups and dd is at a party i need to go and pick her up shortly!
The littlest has been a nightmare today, really naughty, rolling up the runner in the hall, peeing on the carpet, chucking her toys everywhere, taking the cushions off the sofa, oh the list is endless today, little monkey! 

Still plenty of :dust: to those in labour or feeling it come! 

Blob, big :hugs: again!

Back later to check in on Optical! 

:hugs:

:baby:tp xxxx


----------



## BLONDIE35

Good luck Optical and hope those contractions get stronger soon!!! xx


----------



## LittleShark

Hi,
could you please make an update for September babies - DD 14_Sep; LittleShark, birthday 28-Aug, a boy Martin, weight 6.3 lb

Thanks a lot!


----------



## MrsJ08

Congrats Little Shark x


----------



## limpetsmum

Just letting you all know i've updated the thread for all the new mummies & you can find it here https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/399685-september-stars.html 
I do seem to be missing 5 stars details though :shrug:(sorry not sure who they are) as & when you get chance to look at the thread can the new mummies (or their text buddies....or anyone lol) PM me any details & i'll be delighted to update the 1st post.

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks for letting us know Limpets. Hope you are ok? :hugs:


----------



## lilbumpblue

opticalillus5 said:


> Completely selfish post - My waters broke at 6.50 this morning!!!
> 
> OH's alarm went off... He was working overtime today because of the EDL thingy in Bradford (he works for the police). I felt a little gush as I was lying down, but I thought it was just discharge. Then it happened again, so I felt and my knickers were wet (sorry tmi!). It didn't gush as much as with DD, more of a trickle really, and it was pinkish, but is now clear. Went to hospital, but they've sent me home, and i'm currently getting really mild contractions about every 15 mins (feels more like pressure than pain).
> 
> So now i'm sat on my space hopper, writing this and gonna get food & a bath in a bit. If I don't start properly, I'm gonna be induced at 8am tomorrow, but I have a feeling bubs will come before then! I lost what I assume was my plug about an hour and a half ago (mucusy stuff), so fx! That said, the midwife said s/he was fixed but still pretty high up, so I dunno. I need to bounce!
> 
> Wish me luck ladies, I don't have a bump buddy (as I'm really crap at updating for other people) but i'll probably update facebook when I can.
> 
> EEeeeeeeeek! :happydance:

Good luck hun xx



Mrs_N said:


> woohoo, good luck optical! :happydance:
> 
> well we built the wardrobe yesterday for baby's room, doing the chest of drawers today - taking longer than anticipated but it looks fab! :thumbup: Can't wait to fill them, but got to wait til after the carpet is done on tuesday.

We went to ikea today for a wardrobe and it was rubbish :(! ...an hour away from home, sat in burger king and got lots of pushing/pressure down below...i went white DF said...and he went a bit flushed lol!! I just kept thinking OMG he's gonna break my waters in burger king!!! haha xx Had the carpet put down yesterday and we built the cot too :) xx



Blob said:


> Good Luck Optical... :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> FFS why is my baby not making any signs of leaving :hissy: GAH!!

Wont be long hun...must be a boy...STUBBORN! xx



LittleShark said:


> Hi,
> could you please make an update for September babies - DD 14_Sep; LittleShark, birthday 28-Aug, a boy Martin, weight 6.3 lb
> 
> Thanks a lot!

Congrats hun! x


----------



## becs0375

Good luck Optical!!

Congrats LittleShark!!!

Blob and Drazic, sending you lots of dust xxx

Mrs J, hope you have had a nice day out x

Mrs N, its brilliant went things start coming together!!

BTP, all I can think about is FOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well went shopping, bought some stuff in pumpkin patch!!! Its bloody freezing out there!! Had a lovely lavender bath and now relaxing, feels like Hope is gonna come out my lady bits she feels so heavy and low down!!


----------



## Asher

Limpets you're a star! Hope things are okay with you honey xx

Optical!! Wow!! Good luck, wishing you a speedy labour, can't wait to hear the news!

Congrats LittleShark! A lovely baby boy!

Little Sammy Pants had another good night last night, fed twice well and slept in between. He's being a really good lad. MW coming tomorrow for heel prick and to weigh him, so will be interesting to see if he's lost/gained. I think he's bigger, but it could just be that he's more stretched out. He's not holding his legs up to his bum quite so much now, I think he's realising he's got room to stretch! He's in his first proper blue babygro tonight since his bath and is looking quite the little lad!

Lots of love to everyone. xxxx


----------



## becs0375

Asher, thats brilliant!! I think Sam sounds so relaxed and chilled, obviously a reflection of you hun xxx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Who was it?? Who mentioned the c word?? C...A...K...E....arghhhhh iv just gone into the kitchen and DF had a slice of chocolate fudge cake in the cupboard, i asked if he wanted it, he grinned and said "go on, you and Baby James eat it" hehe i warmed it up and had it with vanilla ice-cream! it was lovely!!!! :) x


----------



## lilbumpblue

Asher...lil Sam sounds a dream baby :) xx


----------



## Asher

Thanks Becs! I think the hormones are kicking in a bit, wee bit teary tonight, the slightest thing is setting me off! But we've all had a nice day today, I am really enjoying all the boys. I can't wait for all the stars to have their babies now so we can all be mums together!!! xx

And thanks Jayne! Don't blame you for enjoying your pud!! xx


----------



## becs0375

Awww bless you Claire, its only natural you are emotional xx Its alot to take on board x


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations Little Shark on Baby Martin.

Asher i'm crying over the smallest thing at the moment.... I'm going to be a complete nightmare when my baby arrives xxx

Limpets - Thank- you. Hope your feeling better :hugs:

Think I've over done it today sorting out my Cellar room lifting heavy boxes and bags. I feel shattered now and I know I have the same to do tomorrow. I really want the baby to stay in for another couple of weeks to give me time to sort out the house and then relax. Can't believe how i'm filling my days, it's going so quickly.


----------



## lilbumpblue

Mrs Doddy's waters have broken too! :) Good Luck x


----------



## Asher

Argh good luck Mrs Doddy! x


----------



## Snoozie

Limpets, mumto5 (Mel) was due in 6 days time on the 4th I think. Baby Summer was7lb3oz, born last night 28th August. HTH.

Just a flying visit, dh is nesting and moving our bedroom furniture around. :D

I really need to eat though before I pass out! BB in the morning.xxx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Hey Asher dont know if you saw my post before but...lil Sam sounds like a dream baby :) x


----------



## Snoozie

Congrats little Shark.xxxx

Good luck Mrs Doddy.xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw Asher, sounds like little Sam is settling in really well! What a good baby letting you sleep! To be fair, now that Holly is feeding nicely she only wakes twice in the night on most nights, although we've been struggling a bit with wind this last couple of days/nights. Oh and I'm totally hormonal and still crying all the time 2 weeks in lol I am starting to feel nearly back to myself again now though. It's a lot to get used to this having a baby lark!!

Just seen elmaxies pics of Hannah on facebook, she's adorable :cloud9:

Hope everything is going well with Optical and the other ladies in labour!! Very exciting :happydance:

Hope the rest of you are all ok too and not feeling too fed up! :dust: to all that want it!

Here's another couple of Holly pics for those who are interested :cloud9:

:hugs: to you all, keep them babies coming!! xx
 



Attached Files:







hol.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 5









hol 2.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsJ08

Emzy - Holly is gorgeous :cloud9:

Good luck Mrs Doddy!

My baby is definitely in for the long haul, I'm not getting the slightest hint that the baby has any intention of coming soon. I've been getting a bit twitchy the past couple of days as my movements have significantly reduced. However, I have had 10 in a waking day which I know is the general criteria and I've been pretty busy so I think the baby has been sleeping a lot. I was contemplating going to Triage this afternoon but DH bought me a Twix and within 20 mins of eating it baby was moving around and I got about 4/5 movements in succession. I know I could easily get paranoid so I'm just putting it down to the baby moving further into my pelvis and having less room. It does say in my book that movements reduce in the last couple of weeks but at the back of my mind I can't help worrying. I have MW on Tues so she will check the baby then I guess. 

It's been very quiet on here today, everyone must be out enjoying the bank holiday. I hope Louise managed to drop her step-sons off okay without any aggravation from the psycho Mum. Has anyone heard from her?

x


----------



## Asher

I did LilBumpBlue, you're a star! Sam is lovely at the moment, Archie was a fab baby but Jack was very very hard work! So far, Sam seems to be much more like Archie temperament wise, so let's hope that continues! I am really really enjoying him!! xxxx

Emzy, I love your pics of Holly! She is gorgeous!! x


----------



## Asher

Aw hope Louise went okay with the boys. x

MrsJO8, you never know! One minute I was pregnant and fed up, the next my waters had broken, 2 hours later I had a baby! Big hugs xx


----------



## Jessica214

Hubby and i DTD last night and i had contractions or BH for hours!!! pain in my back and a little bleeding but nothing 2day :(


----------



## becs0375

I was wondering about Louise too, I should think it was quite emotional and tiring for her xx

Jessica, have more sex!!!!


Just had a good bounce on my ball, but like you Mrs J I feel LO is here for the long haul!! Have to say I am getting fed up now, but I know no matter how much I wish and want etc she will come in her own sweet time!!


----------



## MrsJ08

It's very quiet on here. Just popped on for updates but there are none? I wonder whether anyone else is in labour?...... Hope Blob enjoyed her due date, date with her hubby! No doubt I'll be back to check later when I can't sleep. Night all x


----------



## Jessica214

becs0375 said:


> I was wondering about Louise too, I should think it was quite emotional and tiring for her xx
> 
> Jessica, have more sex!!!!
> 
> 
> Just had a good bounce on my ball, but like you Mrs J I feel LO is here for the long haul!! Have to say I am getting fed up now, but I know no matter how much I wish and want etc she will come in her own sweet time!!

haha :) were trying but its painful! lol Now ive been getting period pains for about an hour VERY painful ones.....i was laying on my back then i turned to my side and they went away! really weird!

it has been very quite!! i hope we have new mommies soon!!


----------



## Sarahkka

Holy dinah.
I feel like someone just flipped a switch and set my hips and pelvis on to "incredibly painful" setting.
I don't know what happened between today and yesterday, but I am hobbling around and my entire pelvic girdle is throbbing and aching.
I am calling the clinic tomorrow if there isn't substantial improvement.
I spent most of the day on the couch with hot water bottles, heat pads, etc, and I can still barely move.
Not sure what is going on, but I really don't like it. :(


----------



## MrsJ08

Sarah that sounds terrible. I hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Blob

Asher he sounds so great :hugs: 

Emzy :cloud9: gorgeous photos!! Pretty sure i commented on FB i have that vest :rofl:

Congratulations to all new mummies :wohoo: :wohoo:

Well this is me OVERDUE :rofl: Last night was fun we laughed LOADS sitting in the car eating shitdonalds :rofl: pretending we were 15 and 17 again :cloud9: 
This baby is still showing no signs of coming out and i now have to face another week of questions at all Tabs groups :hissy:


----------



## becs0375

Blob, glad you enjoyed your date!! I am looking forward to mine!! Can't believe you are overdue now!! Come on LO come out!!!

Well we were going to go to this forest park today but its pissing down and tbh its not my idea of fun lol!! Was going to take the dog and go for a really long walk! Its also bloody freezing outside!! Oh well, I am sure we will go somewhere! My neck is rather stiff this morning, think I laid funny! Slept ok but as I am so used to going to the loo I still go regardless if I need it or not lol!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Good morning all:flower:

Been dragged out of bed by a 2 yr old wanting her dressing gown done up! 

Put washing machine on, cleaned the paintwork down the stairs yesterday, thinking this is nesting kicking in now, every little mess annoys me!
Just one more day b4 we start 'I am a baby get me out of here' plan, then i start to panic and think, no i am not ready yet! I know i will never be ready, I have good labours and still worry about them!
Going to call hospital today see if they can scan me, well more like will scan me, not sure how to ask, i think just leave the midwife out of it as much as possible and just say they have not established if baby is breech and i would like to know, i will mention fast labour, and distance to hospital, and my choice of c sec if baby is breech and hopefully all that will make a difference, if not i will have to throw in that one on my babies had little water left and i was induced at term because of and would be worth a check.
Wish me luck, will let you know what happens, If i do get in i will then have to cancel midwife and explain i have already booked at the hospital, which they won't like but i really don't care, i still feel they should have booked me in this week for a scan not another inconclusive prod!:shrug:

Asher, 
I had 3 fab babies, they were calm and fed well and it was great, then no4 came along, omg!! Did i know i had her! She was not through the night til 15 months, she cried all the time, and fed really badly, it turned out she had a milk intorrerance so not entirely her fault but she is a very demanding toddler, so i really hope this next baby is different from her! (i really need it to be or i will have 2 demanding little people on my hands!)
I will have one of those 2 hour labours please, that is if baby is head down!
Big :hugs: baby blues will go soon! xx

Emzy, 
love that little black and white vest, so very cute! :hugs:

Blob, 
Your daily overdue hug...:hugs: xx

Sarah, hope you feel better soon, sounds horrible, my burning hips are sore enough! :hugs:xx

Louise, hope things all ok :hugs:xx

Back later, when i have called the dreaded hospital, why is it so bloody difficult to get what you want, I mean all i want to know is if at 37 weeks i am breech, not too much to ask???

Have a great day all, xxxx:hugs:

:baby:tp xx


----------



## Blob

Thanks :lol: I think i need overdue hugs now :haha: Just off out swimming with Tabs...its a RIGHT sight :cry: Never mind.... 

Louise i hope everything went well :hugs:

COME ON BABY!!! Most upset that all these babies are early and i'm still waiting on mine...not so sure i'm keen on this babies personality right now :lol: I feel really silly but even though i'm only 1 day over i feel like my body has failed :nope: I dont feel like its really ever going to happen.


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh blob hun, I know what you mean. I am not due until tomorrow but had a night of contractions which came to nothing again! It is weirdly dragging up old unhealed feelings about my MMC and I have been really depressed about it the last few days. I guess its hormones but sending huge :hugs: to you.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats to the new mummies and good luck to those of you whose waters have gone or who are having contractions.

I thought something was happening yesterday but nope, still pregnant. DH doesn't seem to want to help either. Not surprised as I'm the size of a house with stretch marks all over. I can't imagine I'm very sexy!


----------



## ThatGirl

congrats and good luck to all


----------



## apaton

hi ladies, congrats to all the new mummies :wohoo:

blob :hugs: i feel the same :cry:

my docotrs predicition was way off!! :grr: my back is agony has been since friday ive had enough now :(

:dust: to every1 who wants it xxxx


----------



## Daisybell

Congratulations to all the new mummies :wohoo:

good luck with the hospital babythinkpink, i hope you get some joy and they ask you to go in for a scan. 

heres a overdue hug for ya Blob :hugs:
when i last went swimming, i started having pain's which lasted for awhile (didnt lead to anything) by hey you never know!
keep telling ya Blob, your baby is waiting for the right moment to take you by surprise!! :winkwink:

Drazic :hugs:

thought you have been quite F&C :hugs:, carnt believe your DH dosnt want to help :nope: my OH jumped at the chance :haha:
i would throw a :hissy: untill he gives in!!! xxx

apaton :hugs:

here is some :dust: to all the overdue ladies!! and those who need it too xx:kiss:


----------



## MrsJ08

Really hope you get your scan BTP x

:hug: to Drazic and Blob

Labour :dust: to those that need it x

I can't decide what to do today........ think I might be coming down with a cold :cry:


----------



## babythinkpink

No one in from anti natal today, so no good asking for a scan today, looks like midwife will get her way and i will have to wait.
Cant be that difficult to say which way up a baby is? 
Not very happy, comes of living in the middle of nowhere, the nearest hospital is not full time, good job the delivery suite don't work part time!!:haha:

:hugs:

Feeling rubbish today, think i may just go back to bed later if i can, no sign of dh atm, but i think i may just swap with him when he gets his bum out of bed!

Just a little story, last night my dd was at her door calling for me, i put her dressing gown back on and took her juice cup downstairs to refill, when i got back she had cuddled down into bed, so i put her cup next to her, as i did she took my finger and pulled it to her and said 'I love you' 
Thats what being a Mummy is all about! :cloud9:


----------



## YoungMummy18

:dust: to those who need it :)



How's everyone doing???? I get my sure start maternity grant tomorrow and I am getting her last few bits and then thursday is the start of trying to get baby moving.... hopefully she will be engaged :thumbup:


Hope we're all okay and getting ready for our babys :)


xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oooh such a cute story BTP!!!!!! xxx

I did think about that Daisybell but tbh part of me can't be arsed!!! lol xx


----------



## daniellelk

Morning all :) 
Well it's my due date tomorrow, and there is no sign's off him coming yet :/
I feel dead today, went to my OH's friends last night and didn't get home until gone half 1 :/ I can't remember the last time i'd been out until that time!


----------



## FirstBean

Hi all,

Had my baby after a long 25hr labour Oliver John born 29th August 7lb12oz came home yesterday and he is doing well. Will try and post my birth story when i get chance


----------



## daniellelk

congratulations x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on the birth of your son FirstBean. xx

Only one day to go and baby is not coming out for my homebirth! :cry:
In tomorrow for my induction which is a little scary, but will hopefully have him here by Weds. :thumbup:

Sending you lots of labour vibes Blob and I hope your bubba isn't too comfy and will make their appearance VERY soon for you. 

Off to my parents later for a roast dinner....Yum Yum.

:hugs: for everyone that needs them. Not long now girls, September is only 2 days away. 

Hope everyone is keeping well and keep those spirits up. xx


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations First Bean xx

F&C I think your bumps perfect , there's no red stretch marks from the photos you have posted.

Blob hope you enjoyed your maccy d's.... even if it didn't help baby to come xxx

SarahKa - Hope your pains subside or change to labour

Apaton - I wondered how you were getting on as haven't heard from you for a couple of days, It must be frustrating after the MW gave you false hope baby was on its way. It could just happen out of the blue?

Emzy - I agree with ithers very cute bodysuits on Holly, I love the pics you post. You are looking so well too xx

Over did it yesterday clearing the cellar and DH and I have been doing more sorting out today except I keep getting pains so have to rest every now and then it's so frustrating everything being an effort. Think DH thought I was in labour ...... I had to calm him down for 10 minutes to say i'm not..... he does worry bless him xx

Labour dust to those who want it xx


----------



## JodieVN

hiya just to let you know i have had me little girl she was born on the 24/8/10 weighing 7lb 13 and we have named her hermione and we love her to bits!!!!!


----------



## celestek89

I dont post in here very often, but alwayas try and keep up with everything thats going on. I cant believe how quickly sept stars have got to 27 already! It seems everytime i log on more babies have come! 

I know everyone else is feeling very much the same atm, but god i feel down and horrible today! OH is away AGAIN on a training trip, this time 3 weeks, and its really getting to me this time. I dont normally care, i miss him but i get over it pretty quickly and get on with the day...but this time, im really noticing him not being home. I feel like i've got a lot more clingy towards him, whether its because im due soon or what i dont know, but i just feel so lost without him. I literally havent done anything today, just sat on the couch watching tv. I was getting some pains the other day and got a bit excited about it, even thought i had dropped a bit, but today nothing! Even feels like bump has gotten higher if thats even possible lol

Im thinking i need something to do during the day to keep myself occupied, i cant drive so i cant get to the shops, and there isnt any public transport in my area, as the area is too new (thanks army!) The friends i have made (wags) all obviously work so i dont get to see them very often. I was thinking of maybe scrap booking, doing something for my little girl for when she grows up. Has any one done one of these? I wouldnt know where to start so some advice ould be muchly appreciated...what is everyone doing to keep themselves busy?? I dont think i could clean anymore!!

Celeste


----------



## Daisybell

awww babythinkpink that's lovely :cloud9:
sorry you didnt get anywhere regarding the scan.

I know what you mean F&C but i'm getting desperate and i av tryed everything else, i soooo dont want to go overdue again. :cry:
i recommend doggy, OH's fav so it dosnt last long :rofl:

wow that is a long labour firstbean, congratulations chic, 
look forward to reading your birth story :flower: xxx

awww teeny :hugs:, least you know you will be holding your little man soon!:happydance:
good luck for tomorrow!!! :thumbup: you will do just fine i'm sure :hugs:

aww bless your DH jellycat sounds like mine, i woke up with cramp in my leg
the other day, my god it hurt! i woke OH by shouting ouch ouch ouchy :haha:
he thought something was happening too untill i explained n he turned over and went back to sleep, charming eh? lol xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Congrats to First Bean on the birth of Oliver and to Jodie on the birth of Hermione x

Some of these September Stars are definitely impatient! Not mine unfortunately, I'm not getting even the slightest of twinges. I think I'm going to be one of the last ladies to pop

I'm so bored today, I want to go shopping but I haven't got the energy and I feel too uncomfortable to drive now. I've got a MW appointment tomorrow might ask her to check my cervix. Doubt she will though....

BTP - It's a shame that your hospital is so far away. If it was closer I would be tempted to turn up at triage as they can scan you for position there.

I can't remember what else I was going to say sorry ladies

x


----------



## elmaxie

Hello! 

Remember me??:blush:

Its been quite a few days and I have tried to pop on at night via my pod and catch up or post a quick reply. Afraid its flying visit before mw arrives....if she ever does!
Not had the best of times but all is ok. Been very hormonal and weepy and we were in and out of neonatal with Hannah yesterday....something which I think probably could have been avoided but hey.

Will hopefully get back on at some point soon for a really good catch up and to let you know what has gone on but we are both doing well...Hannah more than me as my hip is still agony and really hindering me as I cant get out and even just getting about the house is slow and sore:nope:

But anyway....

Congrats to all the new mummies!:thumbup: There were loads of gorgeous :baby: pics on my scan through of catch up and also I dunno if anyone else is the same as me but I love hearing other peoples names they have for their babies...dunno why I just love it!:cloud9:

I want to send out ALOT of :dust::dust::dust:to everyone who needs it but its going to those who are over-due or first in line and of course those in bad pain as its really crappy!!

I am also sending out :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:to those who need it cos I know I certainly do!!

Right as I say I will be back....I have a few pics up on Facebook of Hannah. Hopefully I will get one up on here but if you want to be added on FB its emmaclark edinburgh just say who you are as I pop on and off my pod during feeds.

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: Elmaxie - Sending you :hugs: x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Celeste you sound just like me!! Luckily my dh is about but he's always on his playstation so still feel lonely when he's sitting right next to me! x


----------



## Blob

Drazic :hugs: :hugs: Pregnancy and after can drag up all sorts of weird emotions :hugs:

F&C :sex: is doing nothing for me... :nope:

Apaton :hugs: :hugs: 

BTP :cloud9: that is sooo cute!! Been trying to teach Tabs 'I love you' :lol: Toddlers are SO much hard work but they are the most rewarding also :yipee: 

Teeny :hugs: Awww hun thats poop!! I REALLY hope :baby: comes...i know im prob just missing something/prob asked already but how come you need to be induced??

:rofl: Daisybell thats the same for us easiest position to get the end result :rofl: :rofl:

Awww Emma hun :hugs: :hugs: Thats awful with your hip esp having your little boy to run around after :hugs:

PFFT that was long!!

Congratulations new mummies :wohoo: :wohoo: Am very jealous :haha:

Nothing new here, apart from this baby being REALLY quiet which is worrying me :nope: phoned up the hospital and they told me to eat lunch and if nothing still phone back...well baby IS moving just not like normal :dohh:


----------



## Blob

WOW i use FAR too many of those.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Quick question for you ladies, my baby is normally very active but today he's very quiet. I've tried calling my mw and antenatal clinic but there is no answer. Do you think it's just because I'm close to giving birth?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fish&Chips said:


> Quick question for you ladies, my baby is normally very active but today he's very quiet. I've tried calling my mw and antenatal clinic but there is no answer. Do you think it's just because I'm close to giving birth?

2 days ago my little man was SOOO quiet that I got a bit panicky. I had dinner and settled down on the sofa. About an hour later he woke up. I think its because they are running out of room in the lead up to birth. Try the usual hun...cold drinks, something to eat and keep an eye on him. If not call the hospital and get checked out. I was on the verge of phoning them when he decided to move a bit, but I know how worried I was. xx

Blob, I am being induced because of size of baby. He was measuring very big and growing at more than the usual 1/2 lb week. 4 weeks ago he was measured at 7lb 5oz and the consultant said he may be up to 11lb. Hence I am not going overdue. I am keeping my FX'd that they are wrong and he weighs about 9 and 1/2 lbs instead! Still a big one, but DS was 8lb 14oz so expecting bigger this time round! 
xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Teeny. We've been prodding him which usually gets him going but although we can just about feel him the movements are so small and slow.. very unlike him. Will have a cold drink and keep an eye out. x


----------



## MrsJ08

Fish&Chips said:


> Thanks Teeny. We've been prodding him which usually gets him going but although we can just about feel him the movements are so small and slow.. very unlike him. Will have a cold drink and keep an eye out. x

F&C - I posted the same thing yesterday. My baby has been quiet for a couple of days and all the usual things didn't work. I was going to go to Triage but DH came back from the shop with a Twix. I ate it and 20 mins later the baby was moving all over the place. I'm definitely getting less movement and the pattern has changed but I'm just putting it down to the baby running out of room. I've got MW tomorrow so will talk to her about it then. :hugs:


----------



## drea2904

Hiya all:)

Congrats to all new mummys:)

Labour dust to all overdue and nearly due mummys to be!

My pain scale has risen to +100, im in absolute agony down below, I actually could not get out of my bed this morning, the pain isnt really in my pelvis but in my lady bots is actual agony, struggling to walk:(

My wee bubba been quite quiet aswell although I know he doesnt really have much room to move with the size of him! Its lovely here today, got a baby washing out, I could just sit and look at it all day!

BTP, hope you find out baby position and soon, Its not much to ask!! What a lovely wee story aswell, I just love special moments like that, Mason has been uber cute lately, think even he feels sorry for me lol!! I mean I am HUGE, I really should post a pic, im unreal. 

F&C have you tried the usual, chocolate, ice, hot drink.... My wee one been the same, boy do they worry us!

Awh apaton :hug: hopefully things start moving, is baby back to back? Mason was and my back was in AGONY!

Teeny hope all goes well and hopefully might not need induction!

Elmaxie :hugs: 

and big :hug: to everyone!!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks drea, yep I've tried a few of those things but tbh he doesn't usually respond to them anyway. Normally he moves when I rub him or if I recline. Am going to keep an eye on him and see. Thanks for your advice and hope your lady bits feel better soon! xx


----------



## Daisybell

congratulations JodieVN on the birth of your little girl xxx xxx

:hugs: Emma sorry to hear that you are having a shitty time with your hip,
pleased to hear you are both doing well tho :thumbup:
Hannah is beautiful :cloud9:

good advice Teeny :thumbup: a few cold drinks usually does the job with my lo
keep an eye on things F&C, if no improvement try calling the unit again :hugs:

ive just started to get the mother of all head aches, so im off for a wee lie down prob due to the fact ive not been able to sleep properly for 2days :cry:
keep waking up every hour n takes me nearly 1hour to fall asleep again,
i dunno whats going on :shrug: xxx


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats to all the new mummies! :wohoo:

F&C- Really hope baby wakes up soon. Ellie has lots of quiet days but I expect them. Just put your feet up for a while and try to monitor how often he fidgets! 

Drea - :hugs: hope the pain eases soon.

:dust: to those who need or want it! not long til September now.

I've got slight period pains today and I've had some back ache. Noticed that everytime Ellie moves I get LOTS of pressure really low down in my lady bits, almost feels like she's going to pop out with every movement, never had this before and she wasnt even engaging much when the midwife checked last Thursday only 4/5 engaged. I hope this is the start of her engaging! feel sick too today, been really tired the last few days and obsessed with cleaning. I really hope this is a sign she's gonna make an appearance before I'm induced on Friday.
I keep moaning that I want her to make an appearance before then to my OH but then feeling really selfish because I'm queue hopping anyway and only have to wait 4 more days but it'd be really nice not to have to be induced and go more naturally.

x


----------



## babythinkpink

F&C,
All i can say is what everyone else has! Try the usual things then if no luck call the hospital.
I am finding i seem to get long quiet times then baby goes worringly nuts for a while, but its not consistant any more, more like sleeping half the time and fighting to get out the rest! 
I find usually as soon as i sit down baby goes nuts, ice cream, cold drinks, eating, just the usual but then there's times that nothing will work and i worry like mad, til suddenly it all kicks off again! 
Space is getting pretty tight in there so movement is going to be harder for baby, unless its in me where 4 babies have made their home and plenty of stretcy space b4!!:haha:
xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Krakir

Sorry, selfish post, haven't read anything yet, but I'm off to the ferry for an out of town trip with my mother to pick up some nursing bra's for the day. Still having some mild crampy pains with my braxton hicks, so FX'd its nothing until i get back home :haha: 

wish me luck!


----------



## becs0375

Congrats Jodie and FirstBean xx

Nothing to report here, been out for a 4 mile walk, now gonna make some shortbread!! I have such a sweet tooth!! Gonna have a cuppa and chil out, feeling a bit tired now!!!


----------



## Blob

F&C i've been worried about the same thing but my hospital was shit :dohh:

Aaaah right Teeny...FX'd they are wrong :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

congrats jodie and firstbean! :happydance: 

big :hugs: to all those overdue or close to - can't believe some of you are overdue and I still have 4 weeks til my due date, that's mad! I so wish I don't go over - I want a september baby not october!

hope those quiet babies start fidgeting a bit more :hugs: baby is quite the opposite here - moving so much & it's actually starting to be quite sore in places!


----------



## SisterRose

Just thought I'd share my last bump pics before my induction on Friday! so more or less 38 weeks :D
 



Attached Files:







DSCF9528.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 2









DSCF9539.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## apaton

fish and chips hope baby starts moving soon :hugs:

drea sorry your in soo much pain :hugs: and yes baby is back to back as its fully engaged they said the only thing that will move it now is labour :cry:
bekkelz lovley pics :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust: to alll the mummys who want it and congrats to any new mummies :) x


----------



## MrsJ08

Apaton - fingers crossed baby twists around during labour :hugs:


----------



## rockyraccoon

Hey ladies!

WOW So many babies born in a week! :happydance:

I just thought I'd drop in and give you guys a quick update. I was induced on Monday Aug. 23rd at 5pm with a gel insert. Tuesday I had my waters broken and Wednesday, August 25th 6.55pm I gave birth to Mackenzie Benjamin Jacob Noel, weighing 6lbs and 13oz. 

I'll add my birth story later, I had a forceps and vaccum delivery so it's going to be a good story :thumbup:

https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b133/blinkyeye/mackenzie/100_1938.jpg

https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b133/blinkyeye/mackenzie/mac.jpg

https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b133/blinkyeye/mackenzie/mac2.jpg

https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b133/blinkyeye/mackenzie/100_1956.jpg


----------



## apaton

rocky he is soo cute congrats :cloud9: x


----------



## Asher

Congrats to all the new mummies! Emma, sorry to hear you're having a rough time of it, hoping things pick up for you really soon. I am loving the pics of Hannah on FB, and Nathan looks so pleased with her too. x

Fish&Chips, hope your little man starts moving a bit more. Any news? Hope you're ok.

Apaton, I have just noticed on your ticker you're 2 days overdue! It's mad how fast the time flies, I hope things get going for you soon!

And Blob!! Still here! Come on baby!

Hope things get on the move Teeny soon so you can get your homebirth. 

Not long now Bekklez! Eeeek!!

Daisybell hope you get some rest and sort that head out!

Babythinkpink you need to know what's going on with your little one's position, hope you get something sorted really soon as it's obviously worrying. xx

Go Becs with your 4 mile walk! Talk about getting fit for labour!

That's about as much as my memory can take! Sorry to anyone I've missed, I'm a bit crap today! Little Sam didn't have the best night last night, and DH has been working overtime today, so I had all 3 boys on my own (they're at Nana's now). I did manage to do a bit of cleaning and stuff, and the washing's all done. Sam is currently flat out in the pram. I am trying not to pick him up ALL the time, but I am tempted to have a quick cuddle now whilst hubby is out with the dogs and there are no boys here to feel guilty about!! He is looking so cute today too in a really sweet babygro, think I'd better give him a squish!! I really really want to get back to my walking but I know it's too soon. I get cabin fever really easily, might just have to do 20 mins or so tomorrow to feel a bit more like myself. :coffee:

Labour dust to everyone who's term or coming up to overdue! I keep checking in for the updates, just not had too much time to actually post! 

Big hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Asher

Aaah Rocky look at him he's adorable!! Well done you!! xxx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi guys, been stalking but not posting for a few days now had the parents down this weekend. Every time I rubbed my belly or moved they would question me and say 'is this it? Is the baby coming?'. It was getting really bloodyannoying this afternoon! It didn't help that I have been getting very sharp pains since yesterday afternoon which cArried on frequently through out the night and got worse today, they were almost constant. I tried to dumb them down a bit because my mum was just sitting there staring at me!grrrr. And commenting this is it! Dh had to calm me down before I got too snappy. They have eased off for a few hours but have come back again, no particular pattern at the moment but very sharp and very annoying.


Anyways congrats to all new stars, I can't possibly remember them all now, the number has gone up so quick but congrats anyway. I just hope that these pains either get worse or just leave me alone. I'm
Tired and fedup!


----------



## Asher

Aw EmzDreamGirl! Not too much longer now!It does get annoying though when people assume every little gripe you have automatically must mean that you're going off into labour!! Hope the pains sort themselves out and actually turn into something or bugger off!! x


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Asher said:


> Aw EmzDreamGirl! Not too much longer now!It does get annoying though when people assume every little gripe you have automatically must mean that you're going off into labour!! Hope the pains sort themselves out and actually turn into something or bugger off!! x

Thanks. The only reason they were getting annoying this weekend was because they are off on holiday next weekend and don't get back till 2 days after due date, so wanted her to be born this weekend. - not my fault they booked a holiday! Were getting an Indian tonight so I'm going for a hot hot one and dh is on a 'promise' - hint hint!!! I'm gonng turn these bhicks into something worthwhile!!!! LOL.


----------



## Asher

Ha ha good luck!! x


----------



## MrsJ08

Rocky - we have been wondering what happened - Congrats your little man is gorgeous :hugs:

Emzdreamgirl - good luck with eviction procedures tonight! I'm holding out until Weds!

:hi: Asher - I don't blame you, I would definitely give Sam a squish x


----------



## daniellelk

congratulations to the new mummies :)


----------



## Daisybell

Bekklez love your bump

awww Rocky Mackenzie is beautiful, well done!! :flower:
look forward to reading your birth story xxx

:cloud9: Asher "He is looking so cute today too in a really sweet babygro, think I'd better give him a squish!!" 
i wouldnt be able to resist either!!!

emzdreamgirl lets hope that "promise" sets off some contractions :winkwink:
must admit i would of found been stared at annoying and i hate be fussed over too, parents eh?!

Fishy and Blob hope your lo's movements have picked up???
i know you where both worried :hugs:

OH went to grandma's with DD & ive managed to have a nap and pleased to report that my headache has done one :wohoo:


----------



## becs0375

Rocky, your little one is gorgeous xx

Bekks, lovely bump and you have dropped loads x

Asher, give him a cuddle, they are only little for a short time, you have to make the most of it!!!

I feel so full and bloated, we stopped off at maccy d's on the way home earlier and I had milkshake and muffin, then I have been nibbling on shortbread that I made, and trying to eat my tea was awful so left it!! Felt a bit better after I had a BM, but just feel so full to the point of bursting!! I really don't think I can take much more of this, she just feels so heavy and bloody awkward!


----------



## x-amy-x

Its nearly sept! :D look at all the babies. Congratulations to all the new mummies and lots of labour dust to those with upcoming due dates!


----------



## x-amy-x

PS.... thank you so much to everyone who has helped with fundraising for darcie means so much to me xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Rocky Congrats Mackenzie is Gorgeous , hope your feeling better xx

F&C - Any movement? I had the same thing on Wed to Thurs, went to hospital Friday to be monitored, even though everything was fine mw said any concerns to go back in. Give your hospital a ring even if its just peace of mind xx

Daisybell - Glad your headaches finally gone

Becs - I feel the same today constant aches and pains, bump feels so tender. Tried laying on the sofa earlier and was more uncomfortable. Hope you feel better soon xxx

Asher samuel is gorgeous and very cuddly it must be really hard not to hold them 24/7.... I can't wait now . DH loved the pic of you and the boys in their spiderman outfits with samuel xx

Amy see you have been really busy with the fund raising, congratulations as it seems to be going really well..... keep up the hard work xxx

Bekk's - your bumps definatly dropped, can't wait until Friday for you !!


----------



## becs0375

Jellycat, I think its getting to the stage where we are all so fed up and longing for them to come out!!! Hope you can get comfy xxx

Just had a lovely soak in the tub, I am having a lazy night and just vegging on the sofa!! I am so tired!!


----------



## Jellycat

I've got DH making Shepherds pie whilst I sit and read my Hypno book. I'vbe also booked a bathtime at my parents as they have a good sized bath instead of my mini joke of a bath for some point this week 

I want baby to stay for at least 2 more weeks
1. To finish Tidying and cleaning house
2. Relax and rest

On a complete tangent.... Had to explain to my mum Friday how I don't want her to be there for the birth.... does that seem mean? I know she was at my sisters and she was hysterical with worry. She said she wants to hold the baby all gunky and naked, but I want that to be DH and I time with baby. I also explained how I want the birth to be as natural as possible and therefore need to have the right mind set. Mum seemed surprised that I didn't want an epidural as if i'd asked to give birth standing on my head or something. Is anyone else having Family planned to be there at the birth or getting pressure to have them there? Don't know if I'm sounding selfish?


----------



## becs0375

Jellycat, I agree with you. The birth of our daughter is for me and DH. I also want a relaxing natural birth with no pain relief! My Mum was also my sisters birthing partner but luckily for us she hasn't wanted to be there. She is quite happy to look after our dog for us instead lol!!! Enjoy your bath and relaxing!!! Have to say I am also lucky that my DH is very hands on like yours sounds with cooking etc!!! But there are some things I just have to do just because I have OCD!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Jellycat - originally my Mum said she wanted to be there and I went along with it. However, a couple of months ago I raised the subject again and said I thought it ought to be just the two of us and I was worried she wouldn't arrive in time and then be disappointed (she lives 200 miles away) I was concerned I might hurt her feelings but she actually said she had been thinking about it and realised it should just be the two of us. The thing is with my Mum she is unpredictable and I was worried she would stress me out. On my wedding day she was a complete wreck and had to be sent out of the room for stressing me out. I didn't really want a repeat performance!

x


----------



## babythinkpink

Jellycat said:


> On a complete tangent.... Had to explain to my mum Friday how I don't want her to be there for the birth.... does that seem mean? I know she was at my sisters and she was hysterical with worry. She said she wants to hold the baby all gunky and naked, but I want that to be DH and I time with baby. I also explained how I want the birth to be as natural as possible and therefore need to have the right mind set. Mum seemed surprised that I didn't want an epidural as if i'd asked to give birth standing on my head or something. Is anyone else having Family planned to be there at the birth or getting pressure to have them there? Don't know if I'm sounding selfish?


Not at all, I wouldn't want anyone there but the midwife and dh, i would freak out otherwise!
My dd was lovely just me, dh and midwife, then baby! 
You need privacy and intamacy at the birth, I remember my first we had to usher the inlaws out of the room, I find it a bit odd people expect to be invited or to even be there? 
I will have to remember this when my children are bearing me grandchildren and i am sitting in the waiting room:haha:

:hugs:


----------



## drea2904

Mums eh guys!!! My mum came in while I was in labour with Mason, just to give dh a break mind you as it was a long time but she left before anything would be happening.

Hope Fishy doing ok with movements, hope Louise's day went ok aswell and that Blob doing ok.

Bekks yours bump os so low and lovely:)

Congrats Rocky, we were all wondering.xx

Amy you are truly inspirational hon.xx

Loving Emmas and Ashers new fb pics, cant wait to get mine up when bubba is here:)

Apaton, i feel your pain hun :hug: hopefully things move along soon.xx

Im still really sore, had a bath and didnt need the fire brigade to get me out! also done some defluffing and moisturising just in case!!! Had quite a few take my breath away shooting pains from bumo to down below, I just dont remember any of this before!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies! I'm sorry I've been a bit absent for a couple of days!

Wow I can't believe there are now 29 babies! It seems like everyone except for me!! I know there are a lot of us feeling that way though!

I'm really sorry, although I have caught up and read everything there is no way I will be able to mention everyone and everything as there were so many pages to catch up on!

For those feeling less movements.. I think it must be something that happens at this point, I know I've been really concerned about a few days of little movement, although it seems to have perked up a bit now. It seems 'slighter' somehow, not as bold movements, and although she might move 10 times in a day, it'll be one at a time rather than a series of movements each time... I think it's to do with space and babies saving energy!

To all the new mummies - congratulations! There are some beautiful new Star babies! It's so exciting reading about them and seeing the pictures of the little people that have caused so much heartburn etc over the past few months!!

No news here unfortunately, no niggles, just now feeling very very uncomfortable! Constantly needing a wee even though there's usually nothing there! Some days I feel she has dropped, and some she feels so high! And I have had bad heartburn/indigestion for almost 3 days now, and I can't get rid of it at all! Hoping it's a sign!!!

BTW for those who are interested, I didn't go with Wayne to drop the kids off, I knew I would have to say something to her if I was faced with her! So he went alone, as he was hugging them goodbye the little one said 'should I tell mum now that I want to live with you?' and he had to say maybe not right now!!! He also asked her to confirm that once the baby has arrived we'll be back to normal weekend visits until he deploys... and she turned around and said ... nope. That she is not going to be messed around any more, he will not see them before he goes to Afghan (in 5 weeks) nor will he be allowed to see them on his 2 weeks R&R and he will have to go to court to get a contact order to see them when he gets back. The kids heard every bit of this. I hope she will change her mind, I can't be doing with 5 weeks now of courts and solicitors when we have much more important things that we should be able to concentrate on!

Anyway, you're all up to date on me now! Hope everyone is well! x


----------



## Blob

Congratulations Rocky :cloud9:

Would you lot STOP having so many babies its just not fair :hissy:

Movements are a bit better :) Baby right now is doing something REALLY strange :dohh: GET OUT OF ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Louise :saywhat: What a complete bitch :gun: :gun: Think you are going to have to go through courts, get it over and done with its really not going to end.


----------



## drea2904

Awh glad you are ok Louise, I think the courts will have to sort her, honestly you do wonder about some people who call themselves mothers.

Awhhhh Blob, you poor soul, glad movements are better and hope its baby moving down you are feeling and you will have her/him real soon!!! Thinking him being stubborn and late but then us girls (me) do not have the best time keeping when getting ready to go out lol.xx


----------



## becs0375

Louise she is a complete bitch, she is a poor excuse for a mother. No wonder your SS wants to live with you, I think by the sounds of things court os your only answer, I know its not what you need but it will be better to get it sorted before Wayne goes to Afghan as if you leave it its gonna be harder while he is away xx She needs a kick in the flaps if you ask me!!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Jellycat - Im having my sister with me. My OH also wanted her with us - He was absolutely useless when I had an operation 2 years ago so he was happy with the arrangement !! My mum is more than happy to stay at home and watch our 2 dogs for me instead !!!


----------



## daniellelk

Jellycat said:


> I've got DH making Shepherds pie whilst I sit and read my Hypno book. I'vbe also booked a bathtime at my parents as they have a good sized bath instead of my mini joke of a bath for some point this week
> 
> I want baby to stay for at least 2 more weeks
> 1. To finish Tidying and cleaning house
> 2. Relax and rest
> 
> On a complete tangent.... Had to explain to my mum Friday how I don't want her to be there for the birth.... does that seem mean? I know she was at my sisters and she was hysterical with worry. She said she wants to hold the baby all gunky and naked, but I want that to be DH and I time with baby. I also explained how I want the birth to be as natural as possible and therefore need to have the right mind set. Mum seemed surprised that I didn't want an epidural as if i'd asked to give birth standing on my head or something. Is anyone else having Family planned to be there at the birth or getting pressure to have them there? Don't know if I'm sounding selfish?


My mum's not happy i don't want her anywhere near the hospital when i'm in labour! She said she'll wait in waiting room and i'v told her not to bother. She propably will tho :( Will have a shock when i'm moved to ward's and I tell midwife's only visitor's I want is my OH.


----------



## MrsJ08

Louise - I don't want to sound doom and gloom but I'm not surprised at her behaviour - I think we have been dealing with very similar people as you know. I don't want everyone to think that it's just a case of getting a court order and it's job done. We spent £4k on solicitors and got into debt doing it. We have a court order and parental responsibility order and they aren't worth the paper they are written on. Bottom line is, if the mother decides to frustrate the court order, there is very little you can do. It costs a minimum of £80 to put it back into court each time, even if you represent yourself and it can take several weeks to get a hearing date by which time you might have missed a month's worth of contact. I just wanted to warn you and make sure you go into the process with your eyes open. If we had our time again we wouldn't have spent £4k that we couldn't afford for nothing. We haven't seen my SD since the beginning of July thanks to her mother refusing to allow us to collect SD on a different day, as DH was seriously ill in hospital on the day scheduled in the court order. In reality I don't think we will be seeing her until October half term at the earliest. I suspect her mother will try and prevent contact then (to prevent her meeting the baby) as we are supposed to collect her on the Friday night but can't do that due to my DH having a new job. We aren't prepared to go back to court to get that one line changed in the court order. SD has said she will make her Mum's life a living hell if she refuses, but she said that about the Summer Holidays and we still didn't end up seeing her. Sorry to sound so negative but I really wish someone had warned me before we went through such an upsetting and essentially futile process.

x


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! 
First of all congrats to all the new mommies! It's so exciting to see everyone doing so well.
As for me, not much going on just uncomfortable with constant bathroom trips, achy cramps, some mild contractions and those sharp twinges to my lower abdomen and rectal area. I go for an appt on Wednesday so we will hopefully have made some progress. I have been so busy getting things ready. We had our baby shower this past Saturday and got so many great things so I feel we are ready and just waiting on Cade's arrival. 
Labor dust to all!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Congrats new Mummy's...each time i log in and see new babies i wonder if its you Blob!!! Well LO's nursery is almost finished now just got to finish the border and we r done & ready...well as ready as we will ever be teehee!! 

...i had a sudden thought earlier...my little baby boy will eventually turn into a teenager!!! Arghhhhh lol x

Glad you are ok Louise, i think your hubby's ex is one jealous cow bag!! & ladies glad the movements are better! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girlies, just nipping in on my phone with some special :dust: for blob!! And :dust: for all you fed up ladies too. Will pop in tomorrow for a proper catch up. :hugs: to all Xx


----------



## Blob

Awwww hun thanks :cry: thats so sweet!


----------



## Sarahkka

Hello girls!
Well, I'm in sort of a state of shock! 
I was still in agony this morning, so I called my clinic, described my symptoms and was sent in to the Labour and Delivery unit for an assessment.
Turns out my pelvic synthesis is separating and that the only real treatment is to deliver the baby.
As I am full term next week, I have been scheduled for an induction Sept.9!!! :shock:
Meanwhile, I am on modified bed rest.
It all happened so fast that my head is spinning.

I was so sure that I would be sitting in here, twiddling my thumbs and still waiting for Baby sometime in early October.
Seems my body has other ideas.

I am now just hoping that I have an uncomplicated delivery and that there is no lasting damage to my pelvic girdle, as apparently that can be an unpleasant result of this condition.

I must admit that I am kind of relieved in a way that I didn't just get a sympathetic pat on the head and told that I would just have to put up with the pain until Baby arrived. When the doctor pushed down gently with two fingers on the top of my pubic bone, I had the most intense pain all the way around to my sacrum and my eyes actually filled with tears. I do not think I would have done well with three more weeks of this. :nope:
I'm just so shocked by how suddenly it came on.

So, I'm tying up loose ends at work for three short sessions spread out over the next three days, then my mum will be here on the weekend and I'll be into baby prep mode.

:shock: :shock:

My head is just spinning! :)
I'm too shocked to feel excited just yet.


----------



## Blob

Awww hun that sounds nasty...but least they have found out now and you get to see your :baby: soon!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Sarahkka said:


> Hello girls!
> Well, I'm in sort of a state of shock!
> I was still in agony this morning, so I called my clinic, described my symptoms and was sent in to the Labour and Delivery unit for an assessment.
> Turns out my pelvis synthesis is separating and that the only real treatment is to deliver the baby.
> As I am full term next week, I have been scheduled for an induction Sept.9!!! :shock:
> Meanwhile, I am on modified bed rest.
> It all happened so fast that my head is spinning.
> 
> I was so sure that I would be sitting in here, twiddling my thumbs and still waiting for Baby sometime in early October.
> Seems my body has other ideas.
> 
> I am now just hoping that I have an uncomplicated delivery and that there is no lasting damage to my pelvic girdle, as apparently that can be an unpleasant result of this condition.
> 
> I must admit that I am kind of relieved in a way that I didn't just get a sympathetic pat on the head and told that I would just have to put up with the pain until Baby arrived. When the doctor pushed down gently with two fingers on the top of my pubic bone, I had the most intense pain all the way around to my sacrum and my eyes actually filled with tears. I do not think I would have done well with three more weeks of this. :nope:
> I'm just so shocked by how suddenly it came on.
> 
> So, I'm tying up loose ends at work for three short sessions spread out over the next three days, then my mum will be here on the weekend and I'll be into baby prep mode.
> 
> :shock: :shock:
> 
> My head is just spinning! :)
> I'm too shocked to feel excited just yet.

ouch hun that sounds nasty!!! Hope there are no lasting effects! x


----------



## elmaxie

Evening!

Wooo 29 babies...and we still have 24 hours of August left!!

I hope the ladies with reduced movements are all doing well and either babies got moving or you got checked out!

Congrats to all the new mummies!!

Louise I can't believe how horrible that woman is! It's so sad she speaks like that in front of the boys! Hugs!!

Good luck for all the up coming inductions! 

Spd is horrible!! My friends had it with her son but they refused to induce her and let her go naturally...she was in so
much pain it's horrid!!
My midwife said I have it but I only have pain in my right hip and bum cheek with a cramping/nerve shooting pain down my leg. My mw today said it's due to the hormones softening ligaments for labour and because I am breast feeding it will take longer to get back to normal...so huge hugs to you on your bed rest and wishing you a speedy spd recovery!!

Right all you ladies who are overdue/in pain/want baby out now I am leaving more labour :dust::dust::dust:
hoping tonight is a lucky labour inducing night for you all!!

Hugs for now!!

Emma.xx


----------



## Carley22

AHHHHHHHHH congrats to all the new mummies = this is getting really exciting now..... i havent caught up for a couple of days and there were only 16 now 29 babies hehehehe.

ill do a proper catch up tomorrow now im off work finally........ 

love and dust to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## BLONDIE35

Can't believe how many babies have been born. Congratulations to all the new mummies and hope we have some more soon!! xx


----------



## daniellelk

well today is the day! My due date :D but some how think i'll be counting the day's of being over due... because I think he's comfy in there!!

Goodluck for today Teeny and anyone else booked in to be induced/for section's x


----------



## Laura617

only have time for a quick post before bed. Good luck to everyone getting ready to have their little ones. Hope those who are close keep things moving. And of course a huge CONGRATS to all the new mommies, its just so exciting.

37 weeks for me today, so happy!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## becs0375

Morning all xx

I read on Opticals fb that she has had her baby, so Congrats to her xxx

I had the worst night ever, I ended up crying thro most of it thro frustration. Everytime I got comfy she moved and I had to go pee, I was awake every hour which then resulted in a loo trip and most of which was like a spit of rain! I am so sick of it all!! At 5am I went and got in the spare bed and managed 3 hours solid, I am amazed!! I am up to do housework and washing and this this afternoon I shall have a nap! I feel exhausted! I can't do another possibly 3 weeks of this!


----------



## Jessica214

becs0375 said:


> Morning all xx
> 
> I read on Opticals fb that she has had her baby, so Congrats to her xxx
> 
> I had the worst night ever, I ended up crying thro most of it thro frustration. Everytime I got comfy she moved and I had to go pee, I was awake every hour which then resulted in a loo trip and most of which was like a spit of rain! I am so sick of it all!! At 5am I went and got in the spare bed and managed 3 hours solid, I am amazed!! I am up to do housework and washing and this this afternoon I shall have a nap! I feel exhausted! I can't do another possibly 3 weeks of this!

this is exactly what im going through but i have to change sides every half hour or i feel like my leg is going to fall off. Its 3am my time and im just sitting here thinking about doing the dishes....ahhhhh i swear im going to get more sleep once the baby is here! i dont think i can do 3 more weeks...im going CRAZY!! Hope you get some relief soon!:flower:


----------



## BLONDIE35

Congratulations opticalilius can't wait see the pics. xxx


----------



## BLONDIE35

becs0375 said:


> Morning all xx
> 
> I read on Opticals fb that she has had her baby, so Congrats to her xxx
> 
> I had the worst night ever, I ended up crying thro most of it thro frustration. Everytime I got comfy she moved and I had to go pee, I was awake every hour which then resulted in a loo trip and most of which was like a spit of rain! I am so sick of it all!! At 5am I went and got in the spare bed and managed 3 hours solid, I am amazed!! I am up to do housework and washing and this this afternoon I shall have a nap! I feel exhausted! I can't do another possibly 3 weeks of this!

Sorry that you had such a crap night sleep. Lack of sleep can make you feel dreadful especially if you're really tired. As you say get some rest during today and hope you have a better day. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Blob

:wohoo: for full term hun

Daniellelk...i'm counting up now too :dohh:

Oooooh Optical :yipee: :yipee:

Becs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Sounds like Optical has had a girl, although I could be wrong?!!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy Due Date to Me!! x:happydance:
No sign of baby so I am in for my induction tonight at 6pm. I am a little bit scared now! 
I thought I would share my massive bump from last night and one from 4 weeks ago so you can see how big he has got!! :haha:

35+3
39+6

I feel like someone has inflated me like a balloon! lol

I'll try and keep you updated when I can. xx


----------



## Daisybell

Louise she sounds horrible the poor kids :nope: 
she should be putting them first!
my friends DH went through this with his ex, she let him see his son one moment n stopped all visits the next, my friend was pregnant with his son at the time.
it's taking 3yrs for her to start putting her son first and allow him to see his dad at the weekends.
hope she changes her mind and lets your DH see them before he go's to Afghan.

Sarahkka thats does sound painfull, try and rest as much as you can hun. :thumbup:

happy due date danielle!! :happydance:

happy 37weeks Laura!! :happydance:

Good luck Teeny :flower:

:wohoo: Opticals Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs: becs, you sound like me! if you can do have a nap hun, i did yestaday and it helped loads :thumbup: even tho i was up throughout the night i dont feel as bad today.

well 5days untill my due date, no signs, think i might be joining you Blob in the "overdue club" xx xx xx


----------



## becs0375

Good luck Teeny, he has grown loads xxx


----------



## Blob

Teeny AMAZZZINGGG bump :flower: Gorgeous!!! WOOOOOOOP for meeting your baby soon :cloud9:


----------



## becs0375

Hope Optical doesnt mind me putting this but just seen this on fb!!

Isabelle Faith Oates. Born Sunday 29/08/10 at 5.09pm, weighing 6lb 10oz; She's gorgeous!


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning All,

And a very uncomfortable night for me too, if its not the hips, needing a wee, dh coming in the room late cos he has been x box, dd calling for a drink, or to say her juice has leaked, ar my other dd wanting a wee (we have to take her ladder down because little dd will climb it and fall off) 
So inbetween all that i got very little sleep, oh yes and indigestion and baby hickups! 

Your daily hug Blob :hugs:

Louise, it is never ending and sounds like a right nightmare, and really just sounds like she has nothing better to do than piss everyone about, being an ex myself i just don't get it, i have always been nothing but nice with the childrens access, and always just said yes, i feel it is not the childrens fault the parents split and no blame matters when its just the kids that matter. 
I have a bit of the other way round, the new wife, so their step mum, really doesn't like to have them, it has been changed to just once a month and dd really misses her dad, its such a shame she is such an old witch, and i don't get why?? My dd needed the toilet once and she refused to take her, then there is the actual care while they are away, he always does a better job when he is on his own than when she is present, and she works for social services, taking kids from unsuitable homes, then behaves like that! :shrug:

Teeny, what a lovely bump, nothing teeny about it!!:haha: What a big change from the 35 week pic, they say there is loads of growth but i suppose you dont see it til you compare pics like that! 
Good luck for induction, sending speedy labour vibes :hugs:


Good luck to anyone else needing labour :dust:

I seem to be really twingy at night, i know its not labour but its all the sort of onset pains, still not many bh, but i am not expecting them much, as i have not had them this time round.
Baby is super wriggly at night, and i really worry about what is going on in there, i could feel arms and legs last night, but still none the wiser as to which way up they were it was just a jumble! 

Big waves to everyone, congrats to any new babies, will check out fb, i know optical said she didn't have a text contact.

Back later, got to pick up mil, (knew i would end up doing it) and still get dressed and call hospital see if i can get that scan.
I have a new tack actually, the doctor did offer me a 36 week scan and i said no, so will ring and say i have changed my mind if all the other stuff fails to get me booked in for a scan that is!

Back later, 
:hugs:

:baby:tpxx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Good Morning first offical working days maternity leave today!!!! Also...im 39 weeks!!!!!!!!!!! Arghhhhhh im getting scared now!! lol x

And its far to early for me to remember what iv read....oh yes Congratulations opticalilous! xx


----------



## Mrs_N

woohoo congrats optical! :happydance: 
wow teeny, amazing difference, good luck for this evening :dust: 

off to the midwife this morning - will be interested to see if baby is engaged at all, as my SPD has got really bad the last few days :cry: which I think is because he or she is dropping.


----------



## Carley22

lilbumpblue me too 1st day mat leave woohoo and 38 weeks for me today YEY.... 

congrats optical cant wait to see the pics... xxx


----------



## BLONDIE35

Teeny - Your bump as really grown in the last few weeks. Wow!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Optical - Congratulations :wohoo:

Teeny - Good Luck for today, loving the pictures of your bump xx

Sarahka - Glad they have managed to find out the cause of the pain and done something about it xx

Becs - I had a similar night as yourself, this morning the pasin in my Pelvis is excruciating, I move it dissapears? Go Figure. Hope you manage a nap later xxx

Labour Dust to all those that want it

MW at lunchtime today fx its all good

Blob fx crossed todays the day :hugs:


----------



## drea2904

Morning all:) another lovely day here, just waiting on washing finnishing, get it hung out and then off to the park with Mason:)

BTP :hugs: Im the same, Mason was up through the night, I was peeing sooo many times, my hips/pelvis and lady bits were in agony when i tried to move, so sleep, well WHAT SLEEP lol Hope you get your scan.x

Teeny, wow what a bump hon, what a difference in a few weeks, ive really noticed mine sprout aswell! Best of luck for tonight hon.xx

Wohoo to those starting mat leave today, wonderful feeling, mine officially strats next week but im sick for now....

Good luck all with midwife appoints/hospital visits

What a lovely name for optical:)

Blob.....labour dust honey!!! and a big :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

Just been for my 36 week check - all good, baby is 4/5 palpable so starting to engage yay! :happydance:


----------



## Asher

Morning all!! 

Congrats Optical on baby Isabelle! Beautiful name! xx

Good luck Teeny, hope you go off on your own today, but good luck with the induction if not. Your pics are beautiful!! x

Good luck to everyone with MW appts, yay MrsN on the starting to engage! :happydance:

So sorry for everyone having rubbish nights sleep, not too much longer, but that doesn't help when you're in pain and tired! :hugs:

Sarahka fab getting your date, but ouch sounds extremely painful. I am happy to report that my pelvis and hips are feeling much better now after birth. Still sore, but nothing like before.

The boys have gone off with Wendy our ex childminder again today, all day! She doesn't want payment, just a big squish with Sammy when she gets back! So this morning I am about to get changed and me and DH are going to attempt a wee walk with Sam in his pram. I can't wait to take a pic of him in it! Will take it easy, but it's such a beautiful day it feels like it's just been designed for us to have our first proper walk out. :cloud9:


----------



## Carley22

Awwww Asher that sounds wonderful i cant wait to start doing things like that!!! you take it easy tho xxx


----------



## hunnycat

:coffee:

So I have been tossing and turning all night. I actually was cleaning my bathroom at 2 am this morning. I finally got out of bed at 5 am as I just can't sleep anymore! 

Between the painful hips probably expanding and the never-ending feeling of just being hot and uncomfortable just blows! 

I love following all of your stories as I can totally see I am not the only one! 

I've been told a few more dates that I am measuring smaller and I am always a week behind schedule that September 11th could be my actual date, but I really hope she comes on time or just early. I guess I won't get much sleep at all then, but at least it will be worth it! 

I want to congratulate all the new mommies! It's insane how it isn't even September yet and there are so many! I love just reading all the updates as if it was the beginning waiting for our Pregnancy Positives! 

I am not really good with all the short-form jibber jabber, but I try my best to follow them on here so just bear with me :) 

I have a meeting with the midwife today too! I am measuring for week 37 and a few days but in my 38th week which still makes me being due later than my date. I've been told September 4th, 6th, 9th and 11th now... Sort of frustrating! 

Oh well, as long as she is healthy and happy in there. I am just so over it! 

Sorry for the rant, but I can't really blog about these things ;) 

Pretty excited for everyone having babies today and inductions! Labour dust to all who want it too! (I know I need it!) :)


----------



## becs0375

Its nice to know that there are a few of us that are suffering, I keep telling myself, not much longer and its all worth it but at 3am when you are tired and crying it just doesnt cut it!!!
I have done my house from top to bottom, hung out washing and now gonna take Murphy for a walk and pop in and see Ian at work, then walk back with him for lunch!! I have even had a shower and blow dried and straightened my hair!! I normall wash it at night!!
Deffo gonna have a nap this afternoon!! Think I have earnt it! God knows what we will have for tea tonight. Gonna nip to Matalan this evening as I need a belt for a wedding on Friday!! Evryone thinks I am mad going to it on Friday, I am taking my hospital bag as we are close to the hospital there and tbh my waters could break anywhere and at anytime and I am not the type to wait in just in case!! Far too much to do lol!!


----------



## Carley22

here here...... im not going to lock myself indoors waiting for the inevitable to happen. it would be more interesting to have a good story about where the waters decided to go lol...


----------



## hunnycat

That was so nice to read! Yeah you deserve a good nap, Becs! 

Carley! I am also pretty excited to see where the water breaks! If it happens first, of course! :D


----------



## emzdreamgirl

https://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a7204705/for_fun_waters_breaking_in_shops_-_any_freebies

Was just wondering about whether you get freebies if your waters break in a shop.....this post above is about freebies, maybe just rumours but interesting anyway he he. Wouldnt mind vouchers from B & Q, theres always something to replace/do up.


----------



## hunnycat

emzdreamgirl said:


> https://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a7204705/for_fun_waters_breaking_in_shops_-_any_freebies
> 
> Was just wondering about whether you get freebies if your waters break in a shop.....this post above is about freebies, maybe just rumours but interesting anyway he he. Wouldnt mind vouchers from B & , theres always something to replace/do up.

If that is the real case, then I would be putting ziplock bags filled with water in my underwear! :D


----------



## Carley22

thats brilliant we should al just spend all our time waiting in shops lol


----------



## babythinkpink

I think I live in Tesco most of the time, odds are good! 
I think you get a bottle of champers, lot of bloody good that is at the time!!

No luck with hospital, believe it or not!! 
Tried saying everything but best i get is an appointment next week:growlmad:
So looks like i have to go see midwife tomorrow and see if they can make up their minds or ask if they will send me for a scan, pisses me off how its so up to them, i am not begging for a sodding scan, yet its me got to worry now if i go into labour not knowing, but that is basically what they are saying, i have said i have had a 3 hour induced labour but that doesn't seem to make a difference, my argument is if i am going to have a c sec then why the bloody hell should i go through any labour first? Labour is bad enough, and recovery from c sec is bad enough i don't see why i should have both those joys to look forward to just because of a midwife, but that is what it is coming down to, i just have to hope we are head down and its all been over nothing, i just don't trust them now to get it right! So mad about it, and i chose the hospital, starting to think i did the wrong thing, no water births there and now this!:growlmad:

Anyway vent over, as from tomorrow baby is welcome to make an appearance, just means i have to get into hospital if my waters go or labour starts because i was going to labour as much as possible at home b4 going in, for the sake of the children and everything, last time i spent 32 hours waiting for labour to start and they missed me so much and were worried about me, this time i wanted to literrally just go in to give birth but that is out of the window if they can't tell me if i am breech!
Well i thought vent was over, looks like it was extended!

Back later, yay SEPTEMBER TOMORROW!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## 123Deirdre

woohoo! My waters are being broken 3/9/10 at 7am! arghh so nervous


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Ha ha love the idea of taking bags of water with us to shops ha ha!!! Could really cash in!

I have more sharp pains today....third day in a row. Hurts every time i move, sharp muscle pains across my lower belly when i sit lean forward walk. So frustrating, im getting an achy back and there is no pattern to it, just when i move. I think it is because of the head engaging???? wish it would be regular or at least stop for a couple of days, im stuck in a no win situation... :(

When i went to 35 week appointment (at 36 weeks) it was at brim but still 'floating around a bit'. Seeing as i am stuck at home in pain, i would be quite happy for waters to go now (providing baby is healthy), god i wish there was a way to get waters to go!

DH just wont DTD tho, i think he is scared. What is it with men being scared of sex? Its not going to touch the baby!!! lol


----------



## Louise3512uk

Morning ladies! 

In some pain today with the SPD :( I'm really hoping it's because she's moving further down, it feels different, more achey somehow, but when I get up after being sat down for any length of time, I can't put any kind of weight on my right leg, it hurts so much!

Sarah, glad they're sorting you out, I'm wondering if maybe I should ring my physio back as the last 3/4 days it's become worse than it was before I went initially! Mind you, I haven't been doing my ice pack or my exercises every day which is a bit naughty!

Congrats optical! I'm not sure if she's on my facebook I'll have to go look!

Becs, :hugs: for lack of sleep.. and all the other ladies who are struggling! I woke up last night very sore for my second loo break and made the mistake of checking the time... it was only 12.15am!! Plus DH snored constantly last night which was slightly irritating, although it was amusing when he spoke in his sleep which he only does when he's completely exhausted: he said :pontins, kids go free'... made me giggle!

I'm carrying on with the baking today, in the last week I've made a chocolate fudge cake, cookies, honeycombe, ginger snaps, citrus cookies and alsorts.. I think I'll make another fudge cake today as it was lovely! DH wants more cookies too! He needs to stock up before Afghan!

Thanks for all words of advice re courts and the boys and the situation. I think DH is going to put in a letter to her waste of space solicitor, and CC it to the local MP and newspaper.. hopefully he might think twice before he replies then! He is going to ask him to confirm that he can see the children for weekends once the baby is born, till he goes, and he's also going to put that if this isn't confirmed, he will be putting an urgent application in to the court. Basically using his words from his own letters before!

DH also said he's going to get a contact order after he gets back, but this time he's going to ask for her to take part in journeys... it wouldn't be unreasonable for him to say that he'll collect them from school on a friday, but on a sunday he would like her to pick them up from halfway.... he's still doing most of the journeys then and I don't think a judge would say it's unreasonable! For now, I think we want to concentrate on our little one, and we just have to hope that the solicitor letter will do what it needs to and that we'll be abl to see them at some point.. otherwise the baby could potentially be 7+ months old before they meet her!

Anyway enough of that, hope everyone is doing well, sorry I haven't mentioned everyone! BTW good luck teeny on your induction this afternoon! x


----------



## hunnycat

emzdreamgirl said:


> Ha ha love the idea of taking bags of water with us to shops ha ha!!! Could really cash in!
> 
> I have more sharp pains today....third day in a row. Hurts every time i move, sharp muscle pains across my lower belly when i sit lean forward walk. So frustrating, im getting an achy back and there is no pattern to it, just when i move. I think it is because of the head engaging???? wish it would be regular or at least stop for a couple of days, im stuck in a no win situation... :(
> 
> When i went to 35 week appointment (at 36 weeks) it was at brim but still 'floating around a bit'. Seeing as i am stuck at home in pain, i would be quite happy for waters to go now (providing baby is healthy), god i wish there was a way to get waters to go!
> 
> DH just wont DTD tho, i think he is scared. What is it with men being scared of sex? Its not going to touch the baby!!! lol

I am pretty sure it's the head engaging! I totally have that feeling as she is sitting pretty low. The midwife said she has dropped and how you are explaining your pains in very similar. 

I have been drinking some pineapple juice and eating raspberries. Not in huge heaps of course. But, I don't feel guilty about trying to induce this labour myself! My DH doesn't like the idea of DTD either! Men are either all for it, or totally scared out of their minds! Mine is the latter too, unfortunately :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls on my phone again, so just a quick one...

Congrats to optical on the birth of your baby girl!!!

And good luck Teeny for tonight, you'll have your baby in your arms before you know it!

I'm just on the bus having my first trip into town without holly and I don't like it!! Left her with her daddy so they could have some quality time togethr before he goes back to work. I've only got one thing to get so I'm going to hurry back as I miss her!! Taking her to be weighed at clinic this afternoon, hope she's gained again! 

:dust: to all that need it! :hugs: for the rest of you Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls on my phone again, so just a quick one...

Congrats to optical on the birth of your baby girl!!!

And good luck Teeny for tonight, you'll have your baby in your arms before you know it!

I'm just on the bus having my first trip into town without holly and I don't like it!! Left her with her daddy so they could have some quality time togethr before he goes back to work. I've only got one thing to get so I'm going to hurry back as I miss her!! Taking her to be weighed at clinic this afternoon, hope she's gained again! 

:dust: to all that need it! :hugs: for the rest of you Xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

hunnycat said:


> My DH doesn't like the idea of DTD either! Men are either all for it, or totally scared out of their minds! Mine is the latter too, unfortunately :)


Ha ha. I think he thinks that he will touch her or something... i was like...dont flatter yourself, its a long way up! LMAO!!!!


----------



## hunnycat

emzdreamgirl said:


> hunnycat said:
> 
> 
> My DH doesn't like the idea of DTD either! Men are either all for it, or totally scared out of their minds! Mine is the latter too, unfortunately :)
> 
> 
> Ha ha. I think he thinks that he will touch her or something... i was like...dont flatter yourself, its a long way up! LMAO!!!!Click to expand...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Perfect!!!! Gosh I wish I was that witty about it! :D


----------



## Sarahkka

Good very early morning everyone!
I was given the literal rude awakening this morning when I tried to turn from one side to the other in my sleep.
I was suddenly sharply awake from the pain. It took me a solid five minutes to negotiate that simple movement.
This is absolutely crazy.
Anyway, I'm going to apologize in advance for a series of selfish posts. Sometimes these threads are so helpful for pouring out your thoughts and sorting out everything in your head. Huge thanks to those who patiently read this! :) :flower:
I have been in a cycle of second-guessing this new birth plan and am trying to get comfortable with this decision to induce next week.
I did a bunch of reading about SPD last night - finally realizing that the doctor had said "pubic symphysis" not "pelvic synthesis", although, when you look at the Latin, we kind of are talking about my pelvic girdle separating, either way! :) Anyway, while I realize that the disorder has a huge spectrum of degrees of discomfort, it doesn't seem like most have such a sudden and acute onset. I keep trying to remember any weird movement or something that I did to trigger this, but I can't think of anything.
I am walking like I am about 130 years old.
And I'm not a big hero or anything, but I've dealt with bad pain before. I stuck out back labour for five hours before I opted for pain relief. And I had full reconstructive knee surgery with all the physio, etc and gritted my teeth and pushed through that.
I'm not a wimp!! :) I swear!
I'm just kind of stunned by how fast this came on and how much it hurts. I'm having difficulty functioning, if I'm being honest with myself.
But of course, all the SPD reading made me really question the whole induction next week plan. I think it was Elmaxie who said that it's treated quite differently in the UK - they seem to give you lots of physical therapy support, but an intervention like an induction is a pretty rare step to take.
We can be a little intervention-happy here in North America, so I was really sort of soul-searching last night about whether I was doing the right thing by Baby or what was most comfortable for me.
The wake-up pain this morning sort of confirmed for me that this isn't an unreasonable plan. 
The clinic I go to is very conservative about interventions, and the doctor I saw said that induction is a pretty drastic measure to take, but that she felt my case warranted it. She felt that I'm beyond just inflammation at this point, that I am actually starting to experience separation.
This is really scary to me. I don;t want any permanent damage done to my body by this pregnancy. Hey, bring on the sagging boobs and tummy, roll out the stretch marks! That kind of stuff I have no problem with. Nerve damage to my pelvic girdle is a different story. I know it's rare to have that happen, but I'm hormonal and hypochondriacal!! Anything seems possible.
So, I think I'm at peace with this decision to induce.
I'll probably spin my wheels with indecision about a thousand more times, but every time I struggle to sit or stand or walk, I think it's reconfirming this choice for me. I am already girding myself to get through the next ten days, let alone three or more weeks. This is not a reasonable amount of pain.

Okay, there. Enough obsessing.
Will try to stick with this decision.
I don't know if I'm ever not going to have doubts or guilt. This is pregnancy and parenthood, right? Doubt and guilt come with the territory every step of the way!

On much more positive notes - the baby pics posted are making me melt with love. We heard a baby being born while I was being assessed in the hospital yesterday. It's so profoundly beautiful and magical. I am starting to get excited about that. Very excited! :)

September Stars make very pretty babies, I must say! :thumbup:

Louise, I am still trying comprehend how selfish this ex of your husband is. Pardon my language, but it is so deeply fucked up and immature to use two small children as a means of being petty and vindictive. I hope the paper publishes your husband's letter and she gets a proper public shaming for her disgusting behaviour. I think you are coping remarkably well. I suppose you have to take the high road, but get the pregnancy wrath flowing in me and I would be letting that woman have it with both barrels. I know that would just make the situation worse, but boy it must be tempting to tear a strip off her. Anyway :hugs:!

To all those being teased by labour, I send sympathy and "get on with it, babies" vibes! :)
To those currently in labour, have safe and wonderful deliveries.

I'm off to pack up my things at work today.
Another huge shock that I am trying to get my head around. :nope:
I need to get my mat leave application done today, too!
The control freak part of me is in a corner rocking herself.
The zen mama part of me is just laughing at how quickly all those careful plans get turned upside down by babies! :)


----------



## lilbumpblue

emzdreamgirl said:


> hunnycat said:
> 
> 
> My DH doesn't like the idea of DTD either! Men are either all for it, or totally scared out of their minds! Mine is the latter too, unfortunately :)
> 
> 
> Ha ha. I think he thinks that he will touch her or something... i was like...*dont flatter yourself, its a long way up*! LMAO!!!!Click to expand...

hahahaha thats made me lol!!!!


----------



## Choc1985

My long overdue birth story

As some of u may no on 24th aug my waters broke so off I went to the labour ward to be checked ova and was sent home to go into natural labour I tried loads of things but nothing happened so the next day I was bk to be induce. At around 12.30 they inserted a pessary to try get my labour goin this was to stay in ova nite to get my*Labour goin I was havin irregular contractions for the 24 hours it was in from every 2 -7 mins lastin 30 secs to 1 half mins and they would only give me co codamol for the pain lol after a examination I was told I was 1cm dialated and I was gutted 24 hours later no sleep and that was it lol*

At about 2pm on Thursday I was moved onto the labour ward and started on a drip at about 5.00 my contractions started agen but were regular. The midwife Said it takes about 12 hours with ur 1st I was dreading it at about 8.30 I was 4 cm
I got very disappointed I was shattered after no sleep. The midwife advices me to have pethadine cos I was tired from lack of sleep. Well along with gas and air this sent me to sleep lol I slept for s good few hours lol by about 10.30 I was tellin the midwife I wanted to push she sed that I wasn't ready 10 mins later izzy mai was here and she is perfect Ste delivered her and cut the cord.*

Wen I got up to the ward about 1am they came and told me as my water had gone 48 hours b4 she was delivered and I was showing signs of infection they wanted to treat her for infection take some blood from her she had a caunular fitted in her tiny lil hand to have the anti biotics through iv.*

We r all ok now and got home lst nite will try and catch up soon sending labour wishes to u all xxx


----------



## Blob

Awww Asher sounds so nice :cloud9:

Deidre...dont say things like that its not fair :haha: Good Luck hun thats so exiting :wohoo:

Awww Emma :hugs: Eeek the first time i EVER left Tabs was with her dad at 4 months :rofl: then first time i really left her with her gran she was 1 :rofl: Craaazzzy mummy!!

Choc glad everything is ok :hugs: Congratulations

Nothing happening here, going to empty the pool as there is no baby coming anytime soon :grr:


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: ladies

It's been so quiet on this thread over the weekend and then bam 5 pages this morning!

Congrats to Optical can't wait to see pics :hugs:

Good luck to Teeny for this evening x

Good luck to Deidre for Friday x

:hug: to all ladies suffering SPD. Mine isn't as bad as it was but I'm still getting pain in my groin at night. 

BTP - sorry the hospital aren't being co-operative on the scan front

Choc - glad you are both home and ok now

Blob - sending you lots of labour :dust: I know you are fed up :hugs:

Sorry to anyone I have forgotten.

I've just got back from the hospital. I had a MW appointment this morning and I mentioned my lack of movements. The MW sent me to the day assessment unit for monitoring. The baby wasn't very co-operative and they said it was too quiet. I was giving some cold water but the movements didn't pick up so I was then given some lucozade. The lucozade helped and the movements picked up a little. I was kept on the trace for over an hour and they decided that the movements were "borderline normal". I have been sent home and told to rest and eat more. I have to monitor the movements for the rest of the day and go back this evening if I'm worried that things haven't picked up. Otherwise, I have to go back to the assessment unit after lunch tomorrow - she told me to have something naughty to eat before going in so they can perform another trace. I'm a little worried to be honest and I'm cross with myself for listening to DH and not going in over the weekend when I was concerned. Fingers crossed baby is just being a little quiet due to space. I have just eaten a big lunch and there is a McFlurry in the freezer for me so I'll have to see what effect that has. Oh the other thing is the MW said that the baby is starting to engage - 4/5ths so only just but at least it's going in the right direction. I might have a bounce on my ball later to see if I can encourage the baby to move down a bit further.

In other news DH starts his new job tomorrow - it's an inset day so Teachers only and the kids come back on Thursday. I'm home alone at the moment as he's popped into school to check that the classroom is ready for it's new occupants! DH has also finished the bathroom :wohoo: I am SO happy, it's been a long time coming but it looks fantastic - very hotel chic which is exactly what I wanted. All of the tools have now made their way from my kitchen to the shed so the house is actually starting to look like it's ready for the baby. DH is going to scrub all the floors this weekend as I don't feel up to doing it. The dog is getting fed up with my hoovering all the time but he seems to be shedding so much at the moment - it's driving me mad.

Right time for my McFlurry.... catch you all later

x


----------



## Carley22

aww blob you do know that as soon as you empty that pool youll go into labour!! 

Mrs Jo8 hopefully the mcflurry will do the trick - keep an eye on those movements. And youll have to post some pics of the bathroom.........


----------



## lilbumpblue

MrsJ08 said:


> :hi: ladies
> 
> It's been so quiet on this thread over the weekend and then bam 5 pages this morning!
> 
> Congrats to Optical can't wait to see pics :hugs:
> 
> Good luck to Teeny for this evening x
> 
> Good luck to Deidre for Friday x
> 
> :hug: to all ladies suffering SPD. Mine isn't as bad as it was but I'm still getting pain in my groin at night.
> 
> BTP - sorry the hospital aren't being co-operative on the scan front
> 
> Choc - glad you are both home and ok now
> 
> Blob - sending you lots of labour :dust: I know you are fed up :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to anyone I have forgotten.
> 
> I've just got back from the hospital. I had a MW appointment this morning and I mentioned my lack of movements. The MW sent me to the day assessment unit for monitoring. The baby wasn't very co-operative and they said it was too quiet. I was giving some cold water but the movements didn't pick up so I was then given some lucozade. The lucozade helped and the movements picked up a little. I was kept on the trace for over an hour and they decided that the movements were "borderline normal". I have been sent home and told to rest and eat more. I have to monitor the movements for the rest of the day and go back this evening if I'm worried that things haven't picked up. Otherwise, I have to go back to the assessment unit after lunch tomorrow - she told me to have something naughty to eat before going in so they can perform another trace. I'm a little worried to be honest and I'm cross with myself for listening to DH and not going in over the weekend when I was concerned. Fingers crossed baby is just being a little quiet due to space. I have just eaten a big lunch and there is a McFlurry in the freezer for me so I'll have to see what effect that has. Oh the other thing is the MW said that the baby is starting to engage - 4/5ths so only just but at least it's going in the right direction. I might have a bounce on my ball later to see if I can encourage the baby to move down a bit further.
> 
> In other news DH starts his new job tomorrow - it's an inset day so Teachers only and the kids come back on Thursday. I'm home alone at the moment as he's popped into school to check that the classroom is ready for it's new occupants! DH has also finished the bathroom :wohoo: I am SO happy, it's been a long time coming but it looks fantastic - very hotel chic which is exactly what I wanted. All of the tools have now made their way from my kitchen to the shed so the house is actually starting to look like it's ready for the baby. DH is going to scrub all the floors this weekend as I don't feel up to doing it. The dog is getting fed up with my hoovering all the time but he seems to be shedding so much at the moment - it's driving me mad.
> 
> Right time for my McFlurry.... catch you all later
> 
> x

I WANT, no sorry, NEED a McFlurry now :( 

I think your Hubby must be a very determined man...one minute he is so poorly in hospital the next he is starting a new job!! Hope all is well and he is feeling better now x


----------



## lilbumpblue

...ive been getting the pushing down feeling again today, but noticed too that he seems to be pushing down on the right side of my pelvis and it feels like pain in my right hip :( x


----------



## Louise3512uk

:hugs: to all... I'm starting to think that the last few weeks of pregnancy are pretty cruddy actually!!!! I think whoever designed pregnancy should have gone for 8 - 8 1/2 months!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Louise3512uk said:


> :hugs: to all... I'm starting to think that the last few weeks of pregnancy are pretty cruddy actually!!!! I think whoever designed pregnancy should have gone for 8 - 8 1/2 months!

Agreed!! x


----------



## MrsJ08

So here is my lovely bathroom - it's long and thin so it's a bit difficult to get a good picture
 



Attached Files:







Bathroom 1.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6









Bathroom2.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hunnycat

MrsJ08 said:


> So here is my lovely bathroom - it's long and thin so it's a bit difficult to get a good picture


Very cute, indeed! :D


----------



## hunnycat

lilbumpblue said:


> ...ive been getting the pushing down feeling again today, but noticed too that he seems to be pushing down on the right side of my pelvis and it feels like pain in my right hip :( x

I feel it in the right side, too! I am so tired of it. Soon, soon.


----------



## Choc1985

hi everyone just had a quick catch up and would like to thank you all for ur wishes wen i was in labour and congratulations after i had has izzy mai. 

will try and upload some pics later wen i work out how to do it and if i get chance

A BIG BIG THANK YOU TO LIMPET FOR ALL THE UPDATES SHE DID FOR ME

hope everyones ok sending positive thoughts to everyone 

congratulations on all the lil stars that have been born 

just waitin for the midwife to come getting a bit impaitent now lol xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Choc, so glad everything is good, such a lovely name, have said it b4 but it is, it would be one of my name choices. :hugs::hugs:

Louise, agreed, although my last pregnancy was so awful i am grateful this is not so bad so i suppose slightly more tolorant of it!

MrsJo8, love the bathroom, glad the house is getting up together, I was on my knees scrubbing marks out of the carpets today, nesting i think! 

Going to blow up the gym ball this afternoon, baby can come any time from tomorrow so first thing tomorrow i will be jumping on it, and last thing on dh, he is not a willing dtd dh either, but i say it gets baby out so i know i can get him to because he is ready as from tomorrow! 
He will get on my nerves saying 'it it coming' for the next 3 weeks!!

Back later xx


----------



## Jellycat

BTP - Grrrrrrrr I wish there was something I could do to make it better

Deirdre - Good news on Induction date

Asher - I agree it's a perfect day to go out for your first walk together, enjoy !

Emzydreamgirl - DH just wont DTD tho, i think he is scared. What is it with men being scared of sex? Its not going to touch the baby!!! lol They wish :ROFL:

Emzywemzy - Good luck with Holly's Weigh In xx

Choc - Glad you are both doing well xx

MrsJ - Hope baby Movements pick up soon, let us know if anything changes :hugs: Loving your new bathroom is lovely xx I thought 4/5ths engaged meant you only have 1/5th to being fully engaged? That's means you haven't got far to go !!

I had M\W too BP has gone up and thought my pains are likely to be SPD - as i'm so close to the finish line as such she said it's unlikely to be worth seeing a Physio as I'm likely to have the baby before the appointment. She has recommended a water birth though as this helps with SPD. I've also been told i'm now 3/5ths engaged so baby is still heading in the right direction just need them to hold on for another 2 weeks and i'll be happy.... MW implied that I may not make it to my next appointment in 2 weeks, but I don't quite believe it 

Labour dust to all xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi guys,

Thought that i should finish packing my bag today as i have little over two weeks and well...heres hoping that something happens soon! I found an online printable list for packing hospital bag and also a birth plan. I realised today that even though we had briedfly discussed what we wanted to happen during labour etc. early on in pregnancy we hadnt actually discussed it or documented it since, so i have printed out a birth plan as well (probably will go out the window when it actually comes to it!) LOL.

This is the link if any one wants it. Its the best one i have found online, a lot of them seem like a list of demands! LOL. Just want to be able to give this to the midwife as rough information although i am sure she will chat to us anyway at the time.

https://www.hippbabyclub.co.uk/dhs_birthplan.php


----------



## Carley22

Just got back from my midwife appt and it looks as though baby has managed to wriggle back out of my pelvis and turn so its back to back ...... GRRRRR last week s/he was in the best position now its being naughty..... she wont see me again until im 40 weeks which is fine as i have a consultant appt next week anyway for another scan to see how big baby has got... the last chance for them to decide if i need to be induced.... OH well.. there i was all excited last week, doesnt half make me realise that its really not down to me, this little one is making all the decisions for us both.

oh well some strange positions to sit in and scrubbing the floors for me i think......

Sorry about the selfish post there

Mrs Jo8 the bathroom is fab 

JellyCat i hope the SPD eases up for you


----------



## Daisybell

Nice bathroom Mrsj :thumbup:

Choc Izzy mai is gorgeous hunni :cloud9:, pleased that you are both ok and finally home too.

emzdreamgirl thats a fab site, just looked at the check list to make sure that i havnt forgot to pack anything, just need some ear plugs lol

carley :hugs: lo might turn and wiggle back in hunni by next week :thumbup:

my back is giving me jip and my tummy is abit upset
think i will go for a walk later feeling abit frumpy today :(

the end is so near yet feels so far away, aint that the truth!


:hugs: to everyone xxx xxx


----------



## BLONDIE35

Had my pre-op assessment today for my c-section next Thursday (9.9.10). I have to be in the hospital by 6am as I'm going to be 1st on the list due to GD and have to have drips and sliding scale insulin fitted so I'm ready to go. It's all getting a bit scary now even though had c-section before but because I know what to expect feeling apprehensive. I would still like to go into natural labour having never experienced it but don't think it's likely.


----------



## Blob

Blondie you're prob going to meet your LO before i meet mine :hugs: 

Carley my baby is back to back and is really not going to move... they give tips saying to lean on things/all fours and rock to give baby space to move. For me these are crap as baby just moves back again :rofl: But i spoke to a MW that i trust loads and she said that back to back labours are NOT always harder mostly they are just the same and baby will turn in labour :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

Okay I can't remember anything except pics of a fab looking bathroom - love it! :thumbup:

So our nursery carpet is fitted :happydance: just waiting for dh to get home now so we can build the cot & move the rest of the furniture in. Then I know what I'll be doing all day tomorrow - organising baby's stuff! :yipee:


----------



## MrsJ08

I've just been telling DH how much you ladies like our finished bathroom and he is beaming from ear to ear 

x


----------



## daniellelk

Carley22 said:


> Just got back from my midwife appt and it looks as though baby has managed to wriggle back out of my pelvis and turn so its back to back ...... GRRRRR last week s/he was in the best position now its being naughty..... she wont see me again until im 40 weeks which is fine as i have a consultant appt next week anyway for another scan to see how big baby has got... the last chance for them to decide if i need to be induced.... OH well.. there i was all excited last week, doesnt half make me realise that its really not down to me, this little one is making all the decisions for us both.
> 
> oh well some strange positions to sit in and scrubbing the floors for me i think......
> 
> Sorry about the selfish post there
> 
> Mrs Jo8 the bathroom is fab
> 
> JellyCat i hope the SPD eases up for you

My LO was in the perfect position just needed to move down, then last week decided he wanted to turn and be back to back :/ Got MW tomorrow so hopefully he will have turned again....tho not been doing any of the thing's I was recommended to try turn him..naughty me :/


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

Had Holly weighed at clinic today and she is now 7lb 14oz, so 5oz over her birthweight!! Yay!! :wohoo: They're really happy with how she is doing now and so she's been discharged from midwives clinic. I'm actually going to miss my midwife a bit, which is strange seeing as I didn't like her at my first appointment lol Met our health visitor today as well and she seems nice too, although you don't see them all that often by the sounds of it.

Those talking about back to back babies, Holly turned back to back the week I had her and I've been told that was the reason my labour was quite long (24 hours) and in particular had a long latent phase of labour as she had to turn. Once I was in active labour it wasn't actually that long... I think it's recorded as 10 hours or something. So the hours of contractions with me not dilating very much were actually her turning around. She came out the right way around though! lol

Hope you're all well

xx


----------



## BLONDIE35

Blob said:


> Blondie you're prob going to meet your LO before i meet mine :hugs:
> 
> Carley my baby is back to back and is really not going to move... they give tips saying to lean on things/all fours and rock to give baby space to move. For me these are crap as baby just moves back again :rofl: But i spoke to a MW that i trust loads and she said that back to back labours are NOT always harder mostly they are just the same and baby will turn in labour :hugs:

FX'd you go before me as you'll be well fed up by then. Will they leave you that long!! :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Mrs J, fab bathroom!! Clever OH!!!!

Carley, these babies are taunting us all!!! 

Blondie, how exciting, can't believe you will your LO next week!!

Emma, thats brilliant news about Holly x

I had a 2 hour nap this afternoon, was lovely! Just confirmed to me that I really do need to start having a nap in the day!! Had fish and chips for tea as really couldn't be bothered to cook!! Gonna take Murphy out for his evening walk in abit, its lovely outside!

Has anyone heard from Fishy, she has been quiet today, hope all is ok xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Jellycat. Unfortunately the stretch marks are there, they just don't show on the pic as it's over exposed.

Blob, glad your LO is a bit more active. 

Rocky he's absolutely gorgeous! 

Sarah I'm so glad you got some answers about your pain and how exciting that you know you will soon be seeing your LO!

Oh Becs you poor thing. I hope you get a better night's sleep today. 

A belated good luck to Teeny! I can't wait to hear your LO has arrived safely!

Mrs N, great news that your baby has started to engage!!

Mrs J I hope the movements pick up a bit more. :hugs:

Thanks for all your help and advice re my quiet baby. He picked up with his movement a little bit yesterday pm but today he's been back to his old self so panic over!

Sleep is really hard for me too. I'm in quite a bit of pain whenever I turn over. I really hope this baby comes out soon.
xx


----------



## becs0375

There you are Fishy, was getting all excited that you might of gone into labour!! Glad you are ok xx This sleep business is a pain in the backside!!


----------



## daniellelk

remind me not to get on the scales again this pregnancy :'( talk about rapid weight gain!


----------



## ladykara

Was in hospital yesterday with cramping, turns out i have a UTI and was having mild contractions every 8 mins... Contractions stopped after a few hours and i was allowed home... i just need her to stay in for a week or so longer..

Is anyone protecting their beds and sofas in case their waters break ? 


My house has been painted so was unable to go on my laptop last couple of days, i couldnt read all the posts, sorry if i missed anyone 

congrats to all the new mummies :thumbup:

Congrats to all those who have reached their Full term date.. :happydance:

*Teeny weeny*.. good luck honey , i cant believe how much bigger you got in 4 weeks !!

*123deirdre*- good luck babe xx

*Choc*-thanks for posting your story babe, glad all is ok x

*Mrs n* - gladd all went well, you reminded me to make an appointment.

*Hunnycat*- i was told different dates too 23rd,24th 26th and 28th.. every time i went to a scan they gave me a different date !!

*Emzdreangirl* -.. i worked out that you would have to make sure enough members of staff (manager would be best) know your waters have gone .. and then go back after with the baby to thank them...

*Mrs j08*- love your bathroom !!!! thats the sink i wanted !!! think they look really nice, OH did a great job..

*Jellycat*- sorry to hear about your SPD.... im hoping to have a water birth too.. but wished we were allowed bubbles..lol

*Emzy*, glad to hear Holly is doing well .. love seeing the update photos of her on FB

*Sorry if i forgot anyone... sending love to you all and loads of luck for those wanting to start labour..*

Sept starts tomorrow... its our month... finally !!!!:happydance:


----------



## drea2904

Evening all:) Had a lovely day at the park with Mason, I went to on that has a wee cafe right at swingpark, Mason went and played and I sat with a toastie, cup of tea and NEW magazine:) It was really nice to be out and he had a ball.

Mrs J hope the movements improve, i LOVE your bathroom, very chic indeed:) thats fabby about dh.x

Glad your ok F&C and you lo's movements have picked up

BTP, what a shame, hopefully next week then, it is annoying keeping you waiting and as you say it is soo much worse labouring and then c-sec, i done it and after well it was just hell, runns bonding time I thought and plus be a million times harder when you already have lo's at home.

Hope your ok ladykara, Im not protecting anything although i dont seem to think mine will go, might be proved wrong but i doubt it, I laboured last time but waters had to be broken.

:hugs: for your pain today jellycat, its just awful, I know

Carley, what a shame, these wee babies are really misbehaving! Hopefully baby will turn and go back down!!

Blob.....dust as always!!! lol hope you are ok hon.xx

Becs afternoon naps are just so good at this stage, just wish Mason understood...lol

Well dh is finnishing some painting on our stairs so Im just catching up on come dine with me and coach trip, lve love love these programmes lol


----------



## lilbumpblue

Well anyone who is not n labour yet will now be having babies oldest in the school year for sure :) x

Carley DF said about the settee before...actually he said it cos im sitting on his electric recliner haha imagine the sparks lol x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi all! I come on to see 30 babies born, who was the 30th?! I've not noticed an update?!

Fishy, glad movements are all back to normal!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Louise3512uk said:


> Hi all! I come on to see 30 babies born, who was the 30th?! I've not noticed an update?!
> 
> Fishy, glad movements are all back to normal!

Think it must be opticalisious hun! x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Oh yes! Duh!

I don't think she'll mind me updating for you all too, LauraK_1982 is being induced on THursday morning at 8.30am.. not sure exactly why yet, apparently she's been in hospital a lot of today so fingers crossed everything is ok with baby's size as I think that was a problem x


----------



## becs0375

Hope Laura is ok xxx

Louise, how was the baking?!!!!

Hope Teeny is ok xx

I really fanc some toast, think I shall have to have some!!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

The baking went very well thanks! The chocolate fudge cake is yummy scrummy! We just had a slice warm with double cream on it mmmmmm! A moment on the lips, a lifetime on the hips.... bothered!? Not me!

You better have some toast... I've been fancying croissants for the last few days but forgot to buy some earlier when I was in town! I'm also loving granny smiths apples too!

I wonder how things are going for teeny... does she have a text buddy?

I feel quite crampy tonight, a bit different to how it's felt before, not holding out any hope though as I saw the GP today for my 39 wk appointment and he thought I was still 3/5 engaged (was this at the hospital last week) so don't think things are really moving on for me! He measured my fundal height at 36 1/2 cm, which is obviously up a bit from the 35 that the MW got at the hospital last monday, but still behind what I should be. Glad I'm seeing the obstetrician tomorrow morning, it will help put my mind at rest if nothing else!


----------



## lilbumpblue

becs0375 said:


> Hope Laura is ok xxx
> 
> Louise, how was the baking?!!!!
> 
> Hope Teeny is ok xx
> 
> I really fanc some toast, think I shall have to have some!!!!

Mmmmm toast, although its started giving me heartburn now! Talking of heartburn...do any of you get it so bad that it hurts makes you feels sick then have a sneezing fit, or am i just strange?? lol x



Louise3512uk said:


> The baking went very well thanks! The chocolate fudge cake is yummy scrummy! We just had a slice warm with double cream on it mmmmmm! A moment on the lips, a lifetime on the hips.... bothered!? Not me!
> 
> You better have some toast... I've been fancying croissants for the last few days but forgot to buy some earlier when I was in town! I'm also loving granny smiths apples too!
> 
> I wonder how things are going for teeny... does she have a text buddy?
> 
> I feel quite crampy tonight, a bit different to how it's felt before, not holding out any hope though as I saw the GP today for my 39 wk appointment and he thought I was still 3/5 engaged (was this at the hospital last week) so don't think things are really moving on for me! He measured my fundal height at 36 1/2 cm, which is obviously up a bit from the 35 that the MW got at the hospital last monday, but still behind what I should be. Glad I'm seeing the obstetrician tomorrow morning, it will help put my mind at rest if nothing else!

Ooooh Louise that cake sounds yummy!!! Dont worry about fundal height hun im 39 weeks and measuring 32 was sent for an emergency scan on Friday and he is weighing approx. 6lb 8oz!!! :) xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

I get awful heartburn too! The last 2 or 3 days it's been so bad that just leaning forward slightly has me nearly throwing up! I got another prescription of gaviscon today (yuk yuk yuk!!) ... I don't think it makes me sneeze though!!

The only reason I worry so much about the fundal height is that when I was in the hospital on Monday last week for monitoring, the MW felt my belly and straight away asked if anyone had been concerned about the size of the baby, had I had any growth scans or anything!! Worried me straight away, then she measured me and said she would be concerned... so now I can't think of anything else! Your little man is a lovely weight at the moment!


----------



## Jessica214

30 babies!! wow!! congrats to all the new mommies!!

had my 37week apt and the nurse who took my measurements scared the crap out of me!! she said i was measuring 33weeks!!! then the Doc came in a did it again and she got 36weeks much better!! LOL So im not dialated at alll :( but she's pretty low said about 2/3 of the way down which is good....i can barely walk at the moment!!

Labour dust to everyone!!! Sept is 2morrow!! yay!:happydance:


----------



## lilbumpblue

Louise3512uk said:


> I get awful heartburn too! The last 2 or 3 days it's been so bad that just leaning forward slightly has me nearly throwing up! I got another prescription of gaviscon today (yuk yuk yuk!!) ... I don't think it makes me sneeze though!!
> 
> The only reason I worry so much about the fundal height is that when I was in the hospital on Monday last week for monitoring, the MW felt my belly and straight away asked if anyone had been concerned about the size of the baby, had I had any growth scans or anything!! Worried me straight away, then she measured me and said she would be concerned... so now I can't think of anything else! Your little man is a lovely weight at the moment!

Must just be me that sneezes then haha! x

So did she not send you for a scan...i would complain if not because of the worry she has caused you!! xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

I'm seeing the obstetrician tomorrow which will hopefully result in a growth scan!


----------



## Sarahkka

Aaaahhh!!!!
Stop talking about cakes and pastries, you fiends!!
As soon as I started reading the last few posts, Baby went crazy and started kicking enthusiastically, proving that he is his mother's child when it comes to sweets!
The kicking is also causing heartburn for me. It's not painful so much as a nasty, bile-rising sort of feeling? Really quite disgusting. :sick:
But is this stopping me from incessant snacking and craving pastries?
Oh no!


----------



## genies girl

wow 30 babies! i wonder which numbers mine were? from what i can gather there was a rush on this weekend!

I have tried to read through the last few posts but havent remembered much
Blob- i feel for you so much, im waiting for your labour news and the sound of fireworks as you celebrate!
Mrs Jo8- i think it was you, lovely bathroom looks like a mini spa!
Louise- any sign? im wishing you on aswell, i just told my hubby about yours having to leave soon i thought he was going to cry, male hormones!

I am home from hospital was only in two days not bad for a c section, i resemble a deflated balloon but im not worried what my stomach looks like, i have two sleeping babies beside me, ive been trying to feed them every three hours but they dont want that today and im feeding when they want to see if they have a natural routine, early days and all.
I will pop to our other sept stars thread to do the birth story soon.
Its no secret i wanted a sept baby because of school admission but my girls came when they wanted too and im so happy and wouldnt change it for the world xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hehehe totally with you Sarah! Just thinking about food gets the stomach acid rising! But it didn't stop me eating almost an entire tube of milky buttons last night!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Ahhh genies, I've just seen your photos of them on facebook and they are so gorgeous! So glad you are home and settling into a routine already! And thanks for the wishes, I'm sure my little one will be here soon! I still 'feel' that she won't be any later than the 8th September for some reason!


----------



## Blob

Blondie yes, they can leave you 14 days and then you get a scan to see if you can go longer or not :) But i REALLY dont want to be induced i hate the idea of sitting and waiting :haha: 

Emzy :wohoo: thats fab :)

To those with back to back babies, my advice :rofl: is as soon as you know you're in labour get down on all fours and help baby turn it gives them the most space to move :)

Thanks everyone for the dust and hugs :hugs:

Its SOOO weird hearing everyone talking about school years, at the school they will go to its January that the ages are from :wacko:

I'm getting tons of heartburn too :nope: its rubbish fun... I totally get sad when i hear about your husband too Louise it must be awful for you :hugs: Yaay for possibly getting the scan!!

Genies your new photos are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Blob

Louise i 'felt' that my :baby: would not be late :rofl: How wrong was i though...REALLY hope its true for you though!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Well blob you could still be on time going from your 'september' due date! 3rd wasn't it?! I keep expecting to see that your baby has slipped out when you weren't looking!! x


----------



## MrsJ08

I must admit I am starting to think the whole fundal height thing is a load of tosh. I have been measured by about 6 different people from the Consultant to the MW and also my GP and so far they have all measured from and to a different point. Last week I measured 40cm and today I measured 44cm - utter rubbish she finished the measurement practically on my clitoris :rofl: so over-measured me. 

I hope the OB sends you for a scan tomorrow Louise, just to put your mind at rest. p.s can I have some of your cake?

:hi: Genies - so good to hear from you. Can't wait to see some pictures of your little wonders. I'm so impressed you have found time to pop on and see us :flower: Just seen your avatar - ahhhhhh they are so cute!

DH's head is so big with compliments about the bathroom he is strutting about like a peacock! There is no doubt he makes a great job of things - just wish it didn't take so long........! Apparently, I am having my pedicure on Saturday at 10am he booked it today as a surprise. I don't know what's got into him lately but I like it :happydance:

Just wanted to say - it's September in 2.5 hours :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Blob - Big Hugs - at least you are an official September Star now and you will have your baby at home for an extra year before school xxx


----------



## becs0375

Genies, your girls are gorgeous xx

Louise, my indigestion is off and on but still living on rennies lol!!!

OMG can't believe its September soon!!! Seems like only yesterday we were all in 1st tri getting to know each other!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Louise3512uk said:


> I'm seeing the obstetrician tomorrow which will hopefully result in a growth scan!

Thats fab hun...id tell him its affecting you and you are constantly worried now so would like a scan to put your mind at ease...if he says no just bring on the water works and cry telling him how you really cant cope with not knowing for definate!! He will hopefully send you straight for a scan! :) xxx Good luck and let us know how u get on! xx



genies girl said:


> wow 30 babies! i wonder which numbers mine were? from what i can gather there was a rush on this weekend!
> 
> I have tried to read through the last few posts but havent remembered much
> Blob- i feel for you so much, im waiting for your labour news and the sound of fireworks as you celebrate!
> Mrs Jo8- i think it was you, lovely bathroom looks like a mini spa!
> Louise- any sign? im wishing you on aswell, i just told my hubby about yours having to leave soon i thought he was going to cry, male hormones!
> 
> I am home from hospital was only in two days not bad for a c section, i resemble a deflated balloon but im not worried what my stomach looks like, i have two sleeping babies beside me, ive been trying to feed them every three hours but they dont want that today and im feeding when they want to see if they have a natural routine, early days and all.
> I will pop to our other sept stars thread to do the birth story soon.
> Its no secret i wanted a sept baby because of school admission but my girls came when they wanted too and im so happy and wouldnt change it for the world xx

My goodness genies your girls are sooo cute xx Im on facebook too what is your name il try and add you...im Jayne Huxley-Steadman btw! x



Louise3512uk said:


> Hehehe totally with you Sarah! Just thinking about food gets the stomach acid rising! But it didn't stop me eating almost an entire tube of milky buttons last night!

Il have to add you too hun or try too! :) x


----------



## babythinkpink

Genies, Oh look at your pic, 2 babies, how cute, they look so lovely, i go all gooey over twins! 

Louise, i think its all rubbish what they measure, I am not sure the last time i was even measured, and although i know my midwife is totally useless they didn't in hospital checks either, so i think lots of them just take it with a pinch of salt, it must be easy to read it as you want! :hugs:

No sign of labour so looks like i am having that September baby!!:happydance:

I find night i am the most twingy, so off for a night of aches, pains, and no sleep! 

Sorry not to catch up better, feeling rubbish and can't remember anything else, can't eat my tea because i just feel so sick, i can manage little bits of things, and i feel so hungry but just can't face it, i think this is what a gastric band must feel like!

Night all, hope teeny ok, will be back in morning to check for updates! 

:hugs:

:baby:tp xx


----------



## becs0375

BTP, night time is when I am most niggly with pains, DH is convinced we will be on route to the hospital during the small hours when the time comes!!

Just taken some paracetamol as I have a sickly head and back pain!!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

I cant catch up on 16 pages !!!

:dust: to everyone that needs/wants it and congratulations to any new mummy's !!

I am being induced on Thursday at 8.30am as Louise posted earlier. I have been having growth scans since 30 weeks and she is still measuring small. Also my fluid levels are still low and she just isnt moving enough. Im a tiny bit excited about meeting my baby before the weekend.

I have 2 text buddies now so either the lovely Louise or LadyKara will keep you all updated ! xx


----------



## becs0375

I hope it goes well Laura xx So exciting your LO will be here before the weekend!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

_LauraK1982_ said:


> I cant catch up on 16 pages !!!
> 
> :dust: to everyone that needs/wants it and congratulations to any new mummy's !!
> 
> I am being induced on Thursday at 8.30am as Louise posted earlier. I have been having growth scans since 30 weeks and she is still measuring small. Also my fluid levels are still low and she just isnt moving enough. Im a tiny bit excited about meeting my baby before the weekend.
> 
> I have 2 text buddies now so either the lovely Louise or LadyKara will keep you all updated ! xx

Good luck hunni :) x


...and i agree with the evening niggles, iv been most uncomfortable tonight :wacko: x


----------



## Carley22

bring on more babies and genies girl your twins are beautiful...


----------



## ladykara

_LauraK1982_ said:


> I cant catch up on 16 pages !!!
> 
> :dust: to everyone that needs/wants it and congratulations to any new mummy's !!
> 
> I am being induced on Thursday at 8.30am as Louise posted earlier. I have been having growth scans since 30 weeks and she is still measuring small. Also my fluid levels are still low and she just isnt moving enough. Im a tiny bit excited about meeting my baby before the weekend.
> 
> I have 2 text buddies now so either the lovely Louise or LadyKara will keep you all updated ! xx

OMG honey, its great news you dont have to wait any more.. better text us both, Ill be checking my phone all day waiting for your news :happydance: xx


----------



## Jellycat

Laura - Congrats on being induced, hope all goes well xx

Louise - Hope you manage to get your scan

Becs - Hope you manage a better night sleep tonight

Genies - Gorgeous picture, so pleased your home already xx


----------



## SRTBaby

Getting close!


----------



## MrsJ08

It's September :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning! IT'S SEPTEMBER!!!!!!!! Time for the stars!!:yipee::wohoo::rain::bunny::wohoo::yipee:

Laura, 
That is great news you are being induced, not long now til you meet baby! :happydance: Good luck and will be watching for updates!:hugs:

Becs, 
The midwife said lots of labours start at night, my waters went at night last time, i am half waiting for the same this time! :hugs:

Well I couldn't sleep, I expect i will go back to bed later if i get a chance, I was waiting for baby to move, and got up when i couldn't feel anything for prodding and sitting up, I knew i wouldn't sleep so came downstairs and had a glass of coke! 
Baby has had a few good stretches since and i am happier now, just awake! I expect baby was having a lovely sleep and Mummy has prodded and now had a cold drink and its just not fair when you are too tired to wriggle! :shrug:

Anyway I am going to play cards on the laptop for a while then possibly go back to bed or find some junk to watch on tv, its nice and quiet at the moment and last day of the holidays are going to be crazy, the children are sort of exited and worried as it's a new school for both of them, i feel anxious for them but i know it is the right move, i have been travelling to school for nearly 3 years now and they have no friends locally, this will be so much better for them.
Midwife later, oh dear just had coke, best not do a urine sample or they will be on my case, will pretend i can't go and won't take one! 
I think it is just to check the breech thing anyway:shrug:

Back later

:hugs:

:baby:tp xx


----------



## charlottecco2

wow 30 babies, everyone seems to be popping suddenly and :happydance: yey its our month woohoo xx


----------



## daniellelk

ohwell the hope's of being early or on time are now over! 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Blob

Daniellek thats the both of us in the overdue club then :haha:

Yea Louise thats my second date the 3rd...i bet i'm going over that one too :rofl: 

I JUST cleaned my cooker and Tabs just got sticky fingers all over it :dohh: Why do i bother. 

Yaaaaaaaay for all September Stars...this is your month :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## daniellelk

Blob said:


> Daniellek thats the both of us in the overdue club then :haha:
> 
> Yea Louise thats my second date the 3rd...i bet i'm going over that one too :rofl:
> 
> I JUST cleaned my cooker and Tabs just got sticky fingers all over it :dohh: Why do i bother.
> 
> Yaaaaaaaay for all September Stars...this is your month :wohoo: :wohoo:

ah well we will have the eldest kid's in school :)


----------



## Blob

:lol: This just does not apply to me :wacko: at our school its Januray the cut off... Weird i know but hey. I'm not quite sure why...or maybe its a Scottish thing as they cant start playgroup until they are 2yrs and 9 months so i think it must be Scotland.


----------



## daniellelk

Blob said:


> :lol: This just does not apply to me :wacko: at our school its Januray the cut off... Weird i know but hey. I'm not quite sure why...or maybe its a Scottish thing as they cant start playgroup until they are 2yrs and 9 months so i think it must be Scotland.

I didn't realise you was from Scotland :) why can't our cut of point be Jan, I don't want one of the eldest in school! My OH's birthday is start of October....and he didn't like having his bday near the start of the school year.


----------



## Kaz1977

:wave:

Eeeeek - can't believe I am due this month! Was out shopping yesterday (ah the joys of mat leave) getting a few final bits and pieces and every (and I mean every) shop assistant asked me how long I have to go - over 3 weeks, this is torture.

Not feeling too bad during the day, but come the evening I feel awful and cannot get comfy anywhere. Hurt my back yesterday moving DS's car seat which I could do without. Still he's in nursery all day today so I can get some peace and quiet :happydance:

Am hoping this LO will decide to be a bit early like their big brother so I don't have to endure waiting till the bitter end. Have scan on Tue to check this one is not breech (DS was undiagnosed breech only found during labour). Hoping they might be able to tell me if it is a boy or girl (LO kept everything hidden at 20w scan).


----------



## becs0375

Morning ladies xxx

Thank God its September!! Feels like its been a long time coming!!!!!!!!

Anyone heard from Teeny???

Blob and Danielle fx'd for this weekend for you both xxx

I slept ok last night despite about 10 loo trips!! Will try and have a nap later, just finishing off the housework, got to take Murphy to the vets later, he keeps nibbling at his nipples, its like something is really irritating him, he doesn't do it all the time just seems like when he is hot! He hasn't got fleas as we do him every month so hoping its just an allergy or something!! Bless him, feel sorry for him!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Awww poor Murphy...pop some calamine lotion on hun x


Yesssss SEPTEMBER has landed!!! :) xx


----------



## Daisybell

MrsJ08 said:


> Last week I measured 40cm and today I measured 44cm - utter rubbish she finished the measurement practically on my clitoris :rofl: so over-measured me.

:rofl: that made me laugh mrsj.

Louise good luck at the obstetrician today :thumbup:

genies girl, your little girlys are soooo cute!! my friend has twin girls (they are 2weeks old now) she has adopted the feed on demand option :)

_LauraK1982_ good luck for your induction on Thursday :happydance:

Well the hope for an august baby has gone :haha:
it's September!!!!! :wohoo:

:dust: for me and everyone who needs it, especially the overdue ladies :winkwink:


----------



## MrsJ08

BTP - really hope they can work out whether baby is breech today x

Blob - :hugs: really hope baby appears for you this week. DH doesn't know it yet but I'm going to ask him to clean the oven at the weekend. It is seriously bad inside and only chemicals are going to clean it so I've bought some of those bags you put the racks in and some heavy duty oven cleaner

Kaz - I'm fed up of shop assistants and anyone else who asks me how long I have to go, or worst still tells me I "can't have long to go" which is code for "you are bloody massive" :growlmad:

Danielle - my DH is a teacher and research has shown that Sept-Dec produces the highest % of academic and sporting over-achievers, so there are definitely some positives

DH has started his new job - he left at 7 am so I promptly went back to sleep. :thumbup: Baby was very active yesterday afternoon and evening but today is quiet again. I just had a big bowl of cereal and might have some toast now. I've got to go back to the hospital for monitoring again at 1pm after lunch - can't decide whether to get the bus or drive. Not enjoying driving now but it would be quicker I suppose

x


----------



## SisterRose

Woohoo! Congrats everyone, September is here and all of our babies will be here VERY soon. It's like Judgement day or something.

Good luck to everyone who has appointments.

Good luck to Laura for your Induction tomorrow!

MrsJ and Kaz - I've only had one random shop assistant in Tesco actively ask me about the baby, my bump and how long I had to go. People just tend to give me evil stares which I assume is because I look quite young. 

Woke up today and my bump has dropped even more, she's getting really low. Can't complain, the lower she gets the easier the it'll be on Friday at my induction. I really can't believe that in three days I'm going to be meeting my baby, it doesn't feel real yet and it hasn't hit me properly but today is the first day I've actually woken up with everything feeling VERY imminent. I'm wishing today away as I'd love for it to be Thursday already and I can make sure I've packed everything and think all about what my beautiful daughter is going to look like :happydance:
On the other hand - all of my family have chosen this week to come down with the flu. My little brother and mum both have it, my dad hasnt yet got it or hasnt come down with it yet and he was over all yesterday and I saw my mum the day before she came down with it now I'm TERRIFIED I'm going to get flu'd up before Friday and I won't be able to be induced :cry:

x


----------



## elmaxie

Wooooooo Hooooooooo it's SEPTEMBER!!

Come on out stars it's your month!!!


Yet another fly by but wanted to catch up on how you all are doing, sorry again for lack of personals am on the pod and have a brain made of mush so retain zero info!!

All is well with us...I am slightly gutted as I have stopped breast feeding Hannah and switched to formula as of today (Slightly gutted doesn't really cover it) mainly as my hip pain is unbearable and hoping it willclear up sooner and I really need stronger pain killers as I can barely walk and am holding onto furniture to get about...when I do "force" myself to move to play with Nathan etc 5 mins later am crying in pain.
My other main reason is I have to feed her every 3 hours to keep her blood sugars up and she has been a madam at latching on and just generally playing around for and hour before she feeds then by the time she actually does feed there is only a few hours until next feed...to say I am shattered is an understatement (ever so often I see things that aren't there and am so weepy at nothing!) so really for my sanity and her health I have decided it's better in the long run. Bet my mw today won't think so!!

Hopefully get on the laptop later and have a catch up(hopefully) see new stars and will post my birth story too!

Right ladies get labouring!!!!

Oh and I have just realised I totally forgot to thank blob for being my text buddy and updating you all!!
THANK YOU!! XXX

Emma.xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Hey ladies join this group on facebook....https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bumps-Babies-Tots/338033781028... They have a competition at the moment for first baby born in September and posted on their wall!! xx


----------



## Carley22

good morning ITS SEPTEMBER!!!! can believe it BABY CAN COME OUT OF HIDING NOW lol


----------



## Mrs_N

woohoo, so pleased it's september and I can finally say baby is due this month! :happydance: 
me and baby have had words and he or she is definately coming this month, not next! 

we had a pretty rubbish night's sleep really, all because of a damn spider! The evening started well - we got the cot built and furniture moved into the nursery, then we had a lovely dinner or roast pork followed by apple crumble, then we went into the spare room to get the cot matress and on the ceiling was the most enormous spider I've ever seen! No exaggeration we both looked at it and though is that someone's exotic pet??! Now neither of us like spiders much at all - I couldn't leave the room as that would mean walking under it so I had to shut myself in the en-suite whilst dh got rid of it! I'm not sure he knows how he did it, he was waking up every hour last night checking the ceilings bless him! Gosh I make it sound so dramatic :haha:


----------



## becs0375

Emma, you have done well to bf for this long, as long as she is getting fed does it matter?!! I myself am going to formula feed, luckily my mw was great about it and said its my baby, my choice! 

Well finished housework, put stew on, made some soup and washing all out so pleased with myself!!! Feeling hungry now, I fancy a cheese and onion sarnie!!


----------



## daniellelk

Im abit addicted to beef spread on toast today :/ think I should stop buying beef spread in while i'm pregnant because I just eat it on toast until it's all gone :/


----------



## drea2904

Morning/early afternoon all lol;)

*ITS SEPTEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :wohoo::wohoo:

I also had a rubbish night, was up loads! So who will be our first September Star born in September lol??

Hope Teeny got on ok:)

Great news about induction Laura, least you know the end is in sight.

Mrs N, I have the spider fear, really really scares me, id of probably ran out room and never returned, sorry baby cant have that room. I am a big jessie tho

Blob.....awh honey, DUST DUST DUST, Im the same in Glasgow, end of Jan/Feb is our cut off for school so aug/sept has no relevance to me.

Genies Girl, how gorgeous are your girls!! we can choose to not send them to school when they are 4, is down south not the same? Its parental choice, if kids are ready and so on.x

Hope you get on ok today Mrs J and hubby has a great day at work:)

Bekklez, FX'd you dont get the flu hon, Im just getting over a bad dose of the cold and my was I miserable!

BTP really hope you get some answers today hon!!

Elmaxie, well done on bf for as long as you have, you are in pain and if the wee one aint co-operating what can you do, I was the same with Mason, he was a big boy and I was in agony trying to get him to latch on and fill him up was just awful, we haver to do what best for BOTH mum & baby.xxxx

Im not up to much today, really tired but no chance of a nap today, Mason here all day and I have a meeting in my work at 3 just before I finnish for Mat leave, Mason needs to come but luckily my work (IKEA) had a free play area/creche so he can go in there while I finnish up!!


----------



## Snoozie

Quick update sorry I've been AWOL.
Yesterday should have been an uneventful day. I went to the mw feeling fine until I said the famous last words 'I don't get blood pressure problems with my girl pregnancies'. Big mistake lol. My BP was 130/88 and 130/90 on the second try. And my urine showed ++ protein. My uterus measures 40cm which is about right as she's not engaged.

So our lovely afternoon with my friend was cancelled and I headed to the day assessment unit while my lovely friend babysat.
At the DAC I had bloods taken from my hand, :(, they couldn't get any from my arm. I was then set up for monitoring and 15 minute bp checks. All seemed fine, even the bloods were ok. But my urine came back dodgy from the labs. My consultant was in surgery so the plan is for me to do a 24hour urine collection at home to return to the DAC on thursday for analysis before seeing my consultant.

I'm really struggling now, my pelvis is deteriorating, I can barely walk to the toilet at night. 23 days left lol.

Hugs to everyone else suffering.x

Genies, awwwww gorgeous girls!!!!

Blob, anyday and you'll go POP!!!!

Louise, she sounds like a nightmare! Your poor dh must be worried about this stress on you.xxx

Optical! Yay, congrats.xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Mrs_N said:


> woohoo, so pleased it's september and I can finally say baby is due this month! :happydance:
> me and baby have had words and he or she is definately coming this month, not next!
> 
> we had a pretty rubbish night's sleep really, all because of a damn spider! The evening started well - we got the cot built and furniture moved into the nursery, then we had a lovely dinner or roast pork followed by apple crumble, then we went into the spare room to get the cot matress and on the ceiling was the most enormous spider I've ever seen! No exaggeration we both looked at it and though is that someone's exotic pet??! Now neither of us like spiders much at all - I couldn't leave the room as that would mean walking under it so I had to shut myself in the en-suite whilst dh got rid of it! I'm not sure he knows how he did it, he was waking up every hour last night checking the ceilings bless him! Gosh I make it sound so dramatic :haha:

OMG hate hate hate spiders...we have a rotary washing line and last night i was happily getting the clothes in and as i got to the centre there was a spider on the centre pole i screamed...spotted another one below that one and screamed again!!!! hahaha


Well iv just have a bowl of tomato soup for my lunch and it was actually quite nice...good old heinz lol! Got another load of baby clothes in the washing machine this is the final one i think!! xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Snoozie - I spent some time in DAU yesterday too - due to lack of movement. I'm heading back there now for a follow up and to have another trace put on. Hope everything is ok when you go back tomorrow

x


----------



## Emzywemzy

GIRLS IT'S YOUR MONTH!!!! :headspin::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy:

I'm so excited for you all :flower:

Emma, totally know how you feel as I'm totally formula feeding Holly now too. I felt terribly guilty and cried constantly for a couple of days and the bloody midwives dont help, making you feel like you are a terrible mother for not breastfeeding. In the end my midwife was nice and said she had a good start with breastfeeding for 11 days. I just couldn't see her go hungry and getting poorly anymore- sometimes breast is not always best and the whole situation has to be taken into account, the wellbeing of mum being very important. Well done for making a choice for you and your family and I bet little Hannah will be much happier as you will be now, I know Holly is and she is now thriving and gaining weight :flower:

xx


----------



## daniellelk

lilbumpblue said:


> Mrs_N said:
> 
> 
> woohoo, so pleased it's september and I can finally say baby is due this month! :happydance:
> me and baby have had words and he or she is definately coming this month, not next!
> 
> we had a pretty rubbish night's sleep really, all because of a damn spider! The evening started well - we got the cot built and furniture moved into the nursery, then we had a lovely dinner or roast pork followed by apple crumble, then we went into the spare room to get the cot matress and on the ceiling was the most enormous spider I've ever seen! No exaggeration we both looked at it and though is that someone's exotic pet??! Now neither of us like spiders much at all - I couldn't leave the room as that would mean walking under it so I had to shut myself in the en-suite whilst dh got rid of it! I'm not sure he knows how he did it, he was waking up every hour last night checking the ceilings bless him! Gosh I make it sound so dramatic :haha:
> 
> OMG hate hate hate spiders...we have a rotary washing line and last night i was happily getting the clothes in and as i got to the centre there was a spider on the centre pole i screamed...spotted another one below that one and screamed again!!!! hahaha
> 
> 
> Well iv just have a bowl of tomato soup for my lunch and it was actually quite nice...good old heinz lol! Got another load of baby clothes in the washing machine this is the final one i think!! xxClick to expand...

I kept saying "this is last load of baby stuff to be washed" and then i'd end up with more! my bloddy mother wont stopp buying clothes for him! Our we'd go visit OH's family and aunty X would have bought us a big bag off stuff...never ending...now i'v just got to iron it all!
Hmm maybe thats why H isn't making an attempted to come, he know's all his cloth's (except sleep suits and baby grows) need ironing...


I have the midwife at 1.50 wonder what today's appointment will bring. going to get her to weigh me again, because according to my scale's i'v but near enough a stone on in a WEEK!! :S


----------



## Kaz1977

Emzywemzy said:


> GIRLS IT'S YOUR MONTH!!!! :headspin::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy:
> 
> I'm so excited for you all :flower:
> 
> Emma, totally know how you feel as I'm totally formula feeding Holly now too. I felt terribly guilty and cried constantly for a couple of days and the bloody midwives dont help, making you feel like you are a terrible mother for not breastfeeding. In the end my midwife was nice and said she had a good start with breastfeeding for 11 days. I just couldn't see her go hungry and getting poorly anymore- sometimes breast is not always best and the whole situation has to be taken into account, the wellbeing of mum being very important. Well done for making a choice for you and your family and I bet little Hannah will be much happier as you will be now, I know Holly is and she is now thriving and gaining weight :flower:
> 
> xx

Sorry BF hasn't worked out for you. Just remember a happy mum is a happy baby and although BF seems the most important thing in the world right now, when you look back on it it's a really short phase in their life and a tiny thing really.


----------



## babythinkpink

Sorry for selfish post, feel like i should update everyone!

Baby midwife's think is breech 2 checked and both said breech, so going to hospital for a scan to see and take it from there i suppose.
Got to go to delivery which is a bit scary, but only because they can do a scan without booking me in.

Back later to let you know which way up we are!! xx:hugs:


----------



## Blob

Snoozie gosh that's scary hope everything turns out ok. 

Emma :hugs: well to both Emma's ha ha!! It is SO
hard to bf I struggled so hard with Tabs, flat nipples and a short tongue. But i had so so much milk so I never had to deal with that. Although I believe breast is best etc etc it's also to do with mummy too. If mummy is happy baby is happy :) my only gripe ever is people who have a go at you for bf in public :grr: I've had old ladies telling me off :shock: also emma if you're ill hun you're going to be a better mummy to both of them
if you're healthy :hugs: :hugs: don't feel guilty. 

Am about to jump on a trampoline for a few hours ha ha ha! Will let you all know if it works...prob tempting fate as robin is in Newcastle today :dohh:


----------



## Blob

BTP thank god they have finally got their acts together!!!! Let us know x

I totally cannot read on the iPhone all these posts it's insane...am going to nap in the car with tabs now ha ha


----------



## sevilla24

I just wanted to say YAY IT'S FINALLY SEPTEMBER!!!! I am so happy our month is finally here!!!!


----------



## abbSTAR

*Its our month ladies ..so excited  

GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL *


----------



## MrsJ08

BTP - so glad they are doing a scan at least you will know for sure :hugs:

Blob - hope you have a nice bounce on the trampoline :winkwink:

I've just got back from DAU and they were happy with the babies trace :happydance: they told me to make sure I'm not going more than a couple of hours without food. The doctor started wittering on about my bmi again and I felt like smacking her in the face as it is completely irrelevant. I said to her it is any wonder I've been being overly cautious about how much I eat? On one hand you are telling me to eat more and on the other you are making reference to my BMI. You are doing it despite the fact that I've been discharged from Consultant Care and my Blood Pressure, GTT and Urine have been normal throughout my pregnancy. :hissy: There wasn't really a lot she could say to that


----------



## stmw

heya everyone =) I cannot believe its September! Hopefully the majority of us will be meeting our babies very soon! Hope everyone is well and happy.

P.s - ladies who are now bottle feeding instead of breastfeeding initially - dont feel guilty. As long as your beautiful babies are being fed what does it matter which way?? =) 

xxxxx


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Sorry I haven't had the chance to catch up on all that I have missed. But I did find the pages with all your well wishes... Thank you!! :hugs:

The past 2 weeks have been quite the journey, lots of ups, lots of downs, but I think I am starting to feel better.

For those ladies wanting to read my birth story, I have posted it in the Birth Stories section.

Hugs to all you ladies

xo


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,

Sorry for the selfish one, but I think we might be joining in (defo a September kid, I always knew!) Surges irregular but getting stronger, lost my plug this morning. Hoping not another false alarm!

Love to you all and sending labour :dust: all round. Will try and catch up now but will probs not post. Reading is easier that typing! -x-


----------



## becs0375

Drazic, I really hope this is it for you chick xx

MamaB, glad all is ok with you xx


----------



## daniellelk

Im back from the midwife, she offered me a sweep but I declined this time :s starting to wish I hadn't now tho :/ oh well can have one Wednesday if i'm still waiting, hopefully not tho :) x


----------



## Jellycat

Emma's - As long as you and the baby is happy that's all the matters xxxx

Drazic - Think you might be the first of the stars for september... Good Luck xx

Mrs J - So glad everything is normal, hope baby continues behaving themselves xx

Mrs N - I had a similar incident with amassive spider last week unfortunatly it was when I needed the bathroom DH had his hand round the door with a lunchbox trapping the beast whilst I did my business so to speak.... who says romance is dead

Blob - Daily Dust to you... trampoline sounds so much more fun than a birth ball.... enjoy xxx

Been to lunch with my old boss / friend which was lovely to catch up. Been Food Shopping, Done the dishes and washing and now can't decide what to do next


----------



## stmw

heya girls - sorry for the lack of personals but was just wanting some advice

ive had a browny disharge (sorry if TMI!) since last night and earlier on I think I lost some of my mucus plug. Do I just keep an eye on it or should I phone my midwife? Im not quite sure what to do! I havent been having any out of the ordinary pains, so I know im not in labour at the minute.

Thanks in advance!

xxxx


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: Mamabird - great ot hear from you x

Drazic - really hope this is it for you :wohoo:

Thanks Jellycat - I've had a few wiggles this afternoon so feeling reassured.

Bit off topic but has anyone had any chest pain? I've had a pain inbetween my boobs and under my right boob all day. I thought it might be hearburn but Gaviscon hasn't worked. 

Just had a call from DH - his first day went well. After school he had to go and see Occupational Health because of his illness and has been signed off as "fit for work" - hurrah!!!! 

x


----------



## Jellycat

Hi My MW said that if Mucus plug is overly bloody to phone them . I think if you are unsure at all call the MW as it would take 5 minutes and if it reassures you then thats whats important xx


----------



## stmw

Jellycat said:


> Hi My MW said that if Mucus plug is overly bloody to phone them . I think if you are unsure at all call the MW as it would take 5 minutes and if it reassures you then thats whats important xx

when I saw what I think was part of my plug - it had little brown streaks of blood in it, so im not overly concerned.

Thanks for your reply! :flower:

xxxx


----------



## Blob

BAH can i have a mini rant :cry:

Well i didnt have a 'MW' appointment but a friends mum who has been one for years and works at our hospital did a huuuge examination of baby. Apparently baby is oblique (babies head is not breech but not down) she said you cant measure baby as she is so big she's right inside my ribs. Also that this baby has to go sideways as its too big to go any other way :cry: I knew i was going to have another tall baby so thats not a shock or anything its just so annoying. I'm overdue and have not much hope of this baby coming naturally :dohh: She said that if i was a first mummy i would have very little hope of baby being able to come out but since its my second baby will hopefully...but now i'm quite worried about wanting a HB if i'm going to possibly have problems :shrug: 

Also we chatted about refusing induction and she said she would advise me to have it, also if i go too far over i will be in hospital anyway as if placenta has deteriorated then it might not all come away :cry: She did try to make me feel better and said she thinks my body will just go into labour like it did with Tabs but i just cannot see it.

Selfish post sorry. 

Anyone heard from Louise??


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi all!!

Drazic, really hoping this is it for you! Is anyone going to be updating for you?

Big labour dust to blob and all the others wanting it, including me!!

I went in to antenatal today to see the obs about the baby's growth... fairly long story so bear with me!
When I saw the doctor, I told her my concerns about the mw saying she thought baby was small etc and measurements and so on... she said straight away that I qualify for a growth scan as measurements were persistently lower than they should be. We also mentioned the SPD and the fact that it seems to be getting a lot worse recently, and the fact that DH is off to Afghan soon, and she mentioned induction.. she explained to us how it works... in our trust the usual procedure is that you are booked in for term +12, so for me that would be the 17th September. However, she said that she felt that as Wayne is going away, we could have a 'social' induction and we would be well within our rights for that. We haven't really thought about having one so we didn't think too much of it.. she also mentioned that if the growth was an issue after the scan, she would be inducing me early anyways!

We went straight down for the scan.. she took measurements etc and then showed us the baby for a bit :cloud9: we could see her hair!!!!!!! On the ultrasound!! It was like a profile pic of her head, and you could see long hair coming off the back of her head, wow it was so surreal! It looked really long... we'll see though!

Anyway, measurements came back average... head slightly under average, belly slightly over... so it looks like she's 7lb + at the moment which is NOT what I expected!!

She then got back onto the subject of induction... now we had just seen our baby so were suddenly all the more desperate to meet her, and when she said she could book me in for Monday morning it seemed like a great idea! She said she would have to perform a stretch and sweep and check I was favourable first, then check with the head consultant person then she could book it! I wasn't expecting to be favourable as last monday the mw who checked for my waters couldn't get close as she said I was about as unfavourable as I could get! Anyway, she managed... she said moderately favourable, but she managed to touch the baby's head! I thought DH was going to burst with jealousy when she said that!! 
She then phoned the consultant bloke, who said........ nope. He wouldn't perform an induction for those reasons! The obs looked so guilty and embarrassed, she said she thought it was a perfectly viable reason to induce me, but at the end of the day if it didn't work and I needed a C section it would be on his head and his fault. So felt really really disappointed after that!

Got to just hope that the sweep has done something for me, I've been feeling crampy ever since and had some blood tinged stuff when I wipe (sorry for tmi). She said she didn't hold out too much hope, she said in her experience sweeps only work when something is already happening, but fingers crossed something comes of these cramps and tightenings!!

Anyway sorry for long rambling post, baby's size is fine so that's what matters in the end!!

Now I'm off to DTD, swallow some sperm, have a vindaloo followed by pineapple then a clary sage bath... byeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Blob

:rofl: :rofl: Louise i REALLLLY hope it works for you hun!!!!! Thats so awful for you having your hopes dashed though :nope:


----------



## MrsJ08

Louise - I'm really glad the scan showed that the baby is fine and growing normally. Stupid MW's scaring you like that. I swear they all measure differently anyway. Sorry you got your hopes dashed and I really hope that the sweep works for you x

Blob - sorry to hear the baby is laying oblique. I don't really know what to say as I can sense how fed up you are. Sending you lots of :hug: and labour :dust:

DH has been signed off by Occupational Health :wohoo:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Just popped on really quickly to announce the safe arrival of my baby boy yesterday at 11.43pm after a quick induced labour! He only weighed 8lb 5oz and so looks tiny to what I imagined. He is perfect in every way. :cloud9:
Will post birth story and pics tomorrow.
At home now and feeling fine. 
Big hugs to everyone. xx


----------



## MrsJ08

:wohoo: Teeny! Have you chosen a name yet? x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Congratulations Tina!!! So glad it went quickly and smoothly, and he ended up being an August baby after all!!!

Blob :( I really hope things start working out for you soon, oblique.. i don't even know what they do with that?

MrsJ big WAHEY to hubby being signed off by OH!!! x


----------



## Carley22

aww teeny im so happy for you cant wait to hear more!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congratulations Teeny!!! Can't wait to see some pics of your little man :cloud9:

Louise, how annoying! But fx the sweep will have started things off for you! So sweet that you could see her hair on the scan!! Maybe she'll have lots of hair like Holly.

Blob big :hugs: for you!!! And plenty of :dust: xx

Erm I've forgotten everything else!!

Will leave you with the most recent Holly pics (oh no, not more photos! LOL) Please excuse the no make up pics of me lol

:hugs: to all xx
 



Attached Files:







hollypic.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 3









holly pic 2.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 3









holly pic 3.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just popping on quickly to check the updates! Congratulations Teeny!!

Oh and Louise.. don't swallow the stuff woman! It's the other end that needs it!! lol xx


----------



## drea2904

Evening ladies:)

No 'official' September stars as yet?! Congrats Teeny!!! Just made August, so glad the induction went well and you are now home.

Louise, Massive :hug: honey, imagine getting hopes up like that, I really REALLY hope something starts for you now.xxx

Mrs J, Yay for hubby being signed off, big relief!

Did I miss another post from BTP is baby breech from scan? so glad you got scan.x

Emzy, Holly is just adorable, loving the pics:)

Huge labour dust to all who needs it and want it.............. (& Louise I agree with Fishy.....dont swallow it honey, other end other end lol!!)

Had a great wee meeting with my boss and HR, have to say work have been fabby with me throughout and still making sure I get everything Im entitled to throughout mat leave, just a pity payroll took until yest to send my smp form and matb1 form back to me as i dont qualify for smp due to sickness with this pregnancy, I have spent three weeks chasing this, (dont know why I thought work would organise mat allowance lol) my mat leave starts on 6th and thats me just sent the forms for maternity allowance, have any of you any idea how long it should take? sent it all recorded with wageslips etc. Hope its not ages!!!

Sorry if I forgot anyone...............


----------



## Daisybell

everning all, just popping in for a quick hello, i'm totally knackered :sleep:

:wave: mamabird great to hear from you! 

great news about your DH mrsJ

Louise thats fab news about your lo's growth. :thumbup:

Congratulations teeny!!! :wohoo: carnt wait to see the pictures of him :) 

drea2904 my mat allowance took a couple of weeks to be sorted out hun
(not bad as i was told it could take upto 1month)

:dust::dust: and :hugs: :hugs: to everyone who needs them!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Drea I heard back about mat allowance within about 10 days of sending the form, then got my first full payment within 4 weeks x


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi,
Just popping in, all hopes of the kids being bathed, and in bed for school tomorrow are down the drain when dh told them they could watch a film, which really annoys me because i do all the disapline and if i say turn it of i am the mean ones, just annoys me i am always the baddie, but i really don't think they will be able to watch to the end.

Anyway, 
hospital took ages but we were in a nice little room and were offered a drink and everything.
The scan went well, baby is head down:happydance: everything is looking good and fluid levels also good, all normal he said, normal pregnancy, normal position etc, great to hear that!
So no panic now for a c sec, and it is waiting for labour to start naturally, which i am perfectly happy to do!
MUCH happier now i know what i am feeling, a boney little bum and stretchy legs poking out!!

Teeny, congratulations, (same weight as my ds) and that was pretty huge at the time i thought!! Glad you were pleased with his size, will catch up on your story asap!

Loiuse, not fair having your hopes raised, i was told today i could be c sec next week if breech and it got a bit real and scary all of a sudden! 
Hope things work and baby decides to make an appearance, certainly would keep to getting sperm up to the cervix rather than swallowing it though:sick: 
Glad baby 's size is all great:thumbup:

Mamabird, will also catch up on your story asap, good to see you here, big:hugs:

Forgotten everything else, bit annoyed at dh still, just the man attitide in general, he seems to think its all fun and games carrying a baby this late on in pregnancy.
He played up a bit in the hospital and its like having a child to deal with, really not what i need in labour and it's reminded me of what he is like, its all a bit of a joke to him, he gets a bit worried and plays it all off by being stupid:shrug:

Back tomorrow 

:hugs:

:baby:tp xx


----------



## drea2904

Thanks guys, so hope Im the same:) I Really dont wanna go a month without funds when we just getting back on our feet after dh getting made redundant! Be just like the thing for me!!!


----------



## drea2904

Great news BTP :) Now you know and await wee ones arrival;)


----------



## opticalillus5

Hi Ladies!!! 

I don't have time to catch up properly, but thank you all so much for your congrats, best wishes and good labour vibes! 

Here is my birth story, and a few piccies :happydance:

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/405243-welcome-world-isabelle-faith-born-29-08-10-a.html 

Congratulations Teeny! Fx all of these little babies start getting a move on now that we're officially in September! 

I promise i'll catch up properly soon (maybe when grandma's give us a little space! :) )

HUGE hugs and labour dust to you all :hugs: :flower:


----------



## daniellelk

congrats teeny 

I'm going to have a bounce on my ball in abit :)


----------



## Krakir

Ack its been over a month now since my last day of work, and i still haven't seen a penny :( things are definitely getting tight and were starting to rely way too heavily on our credit cards :(

I've been getting a ton of chest pain too... its quite bizarre. its under my ribs and stomach area, but its not heartburn :shrug: 

Sorry things aren't working out for you two Emma's :hugs: but glad your babies are getting what they need now!

Congrats Teeny :dance: 

So after my outing to the Island yesterday, my feet were more swollen than i've ever seen them, so i took my blood pressure at the pharmacy and it was high - 141/91. I'm going to hope it was stress from the day that brought it up so high and check it again today.

:dust: to Blob and those that need it!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Louise3512uk said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> Drazic, really hoping this is it for you! Is anyone going to be updating for you?
> 
> Big labour dust to blob and all the others wanting it, including me!!
> 
> I went in to antenatal today to see the obs about the baby's growth... fairly long story so bear with me!
> When I saw the doctor, I told her my concerns about the mw saying she thought baby was small etc and measurements and so on... she said straight away that I qualify for a growth scan as measurements were persistently lower than they should be. We also mentioned the SPD and the fact that it seems to be getting a lot worse recently, and the fact that DH is off to Afghan soon, and she mentioned induction.. she explained to us how it works... in our trust the usual procedure is that you are booked in for term +12, so for me that would be the 17th September. However, she said that she felt that as Wayne is going away, we could have a 'social' induction and we would be well within our rights for that. We haven't really thought about having one so we didn't think too much of it.. she also mentioned that if the growth was an issue after the scan, she would be inducing me early anyways!
> 
> We went straight down for the scan.. she took measurements etc and then showed us the baby for a bit :cloud9: we could see her hair!!!!!!! On the ultrasound!! It was like a profile pic of her head, and you could see long hair coming off the back of her head, wow it was so surreal! It looked really long... we'll see though!
> 
> Anyway, measurements came back average... head slightly under average, belly slightly over... so it looks like she's 7lb + at the moment which is NOT what I expected!!
> 
> She then got back onto the subject of induction... now we had just seen our baby so were suddenly all the more desperate to meet her, and when she said she could book me in for Monday morning it seemed like a great idea! She said she would have to perform a stretch and sweep and check I was favourable first, then check with the head consultant person then she could book it! I wasn't expecting to be favourable as last monday the mw who checked for my waters couldn't get close as she said I was about as unfavourable as I could get! Anyway, she managed... she said moderately favourable, but she managed to touch the baby's head! I thought DH was going to burst with jealousy when she said that!!
> She then phoned the consultant bloke, who said........ nope. He wouldn't perform an induction for those reasons! The obs looked so guilty and embarrassed, she said she thought it was a perfectly viable reason to induce me, but at the end of the day if it didn't work and I needed a C section it would be on his head and his fault. So felt really really disappointed after that!
> 
> Got to just hope that the sweep has done something for me, I've been feeling crampy ever since and had some blood tinged stuff when I wipe (sorry for tmi). She said she didn't hold out too much hope, she said in her experience sweeps only work when something is already happening, but fingers crossed something comes of these cramps and tightenings!!
> 
> Anyway sorry for long rambling post, baby's size is fine so that's what matters in the end!!
> 
> Now I'm off to DTD, swallow some sperm, have a vindaloo followed by pineapple then a clary sage bath... byeeeeeeeeee!!

There is a thread saying research has shown 'it' works both ways...but Louise get DH to eat the pineapple cos apparantly it changes the flavour of his man stuff!!! haha x



Teeny Weeny said:


> Just popped on really quickly to announce the safe arrival of my baby boy yesterday at 11.43pm after a quick induced labour! He only weighed 8lb 5oz and so looks tiny to what I imagined. He is perfect in every way. :cloud9:
> Will post birth story and pics tomorrow.
> At home now and feeling fine.
> Big hugs to everyone. xx

Congratulations teeny!! xx


----------



## Jellycat

BTP - :wohoo: that's fantastic news 

Teeny - Congratulations, that's a brillant weight look forward to hearing your story and seeing pics

Optical - I'm off to read your story now xxx

Louise - Good news on the weight but how cruel to give you false hope on being induced

Blob - Labour Dust and :hugs: , it must be a real kick in the teeth to know baby is in wrong position..... does this mean it will just be a longer birth because baby will need to turn?.....fx'd you can still have your water birth at home :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Babythinkpink that is fab news! Yay!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

x


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi everyone!
:hi:
*Happy September, Stars!!!*
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​
I feel much much better today. I slept quite well due to some strategically positioned pillows and I have that much more pain tolerance because of it.
Husband and I are getting all sorts of household-y stuff done, I've filed the mat leave application, the hospital bags are just about ready...
I think I might be having a baby next week!

So many beautiful new little faces posted today. :cloud9:
Welcome, little ones!

Baby is quieter today, but still curling up in his favourite digestive-organ-squashing position so that I get to taste every meal twice. :(

I'm revising my to-do lists and trying to decide how to check all these nutty chores off while still accomplishing "modified bed rest". I have the will and energy to get all sorts of things done, but at the same time, I could nap all afternoon.
This time next week, I will be in labour/waiting for the gel to kick in...

Meanwhile, I feel a sudden strong urge for ice cream.


----------



## MrsJ08

Great news BTP :happydance: I can feel a boney little bum so I can understand the confusion. It's made me worry that the baby had turned back to breech a few times. 

x


----------



## lilbumpblue

Sarahkka said:


> Hi everyone!
> :hi:
> *Happy September, Stars!!!*
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​
> I feel much much better today. I slept quite well due to some strategically positioned pillows and I have that much more pain tolerance because of it.
> Husband and I are getting all sorts of household-y stuff done, I've filed the mat leave application, the hospital bags are just about ready...
> I think I might be having a baby next week!
> 
> So many beautiful new little faces posted today. :cloud9:
> Welcome, little ones!
> 
> Baby is quieter today, but still curling up in his favourite digestive-organ-squashing position so that I get to taste every meal twice. :(
> 
> I'm revising my to-do lists and trying to decide how to check all these nutty chores off while still accomplishing "modified bed rest". I have the will and energy to get all sorts of things done, but at the same time, I could nap all afternoon.
> This time next week, I will be in labour/waiting for the gel to kick in...
> 
> Meanwhile, I feel a sudden strong urge for ice cream.

Sarah you read my mind...i was just about to ask if anyone else has the urged for all things dairy...milk, yoghurts, ice-cream...i just cant stop!! 


MrsJ08 said:


> Great news BTP :happydance: I can feel a boney little bum so I can understand the confusion. It's made me worry that the baby had turned back to breech a few times.
> 
> x

mrsJo8...my bubba also has a boney behind...takes after me!! haha x


----------



## ThatGirl

you can update hannahs due date with lil mans name alfie born 3rd september as will born by c section on friday x


----------



## genies girl

just wanted to say happy sept to you all!

im meant to be sleeping before girls wake up but im not very good at resting im getting by on a few hours a night somehow.
I have to say im not feeling anywhere near as bad as i thought i would after a section sore yes but not that bad.

So whos going to make it no 32? x


----------



## daniellelk

31 babies???! It was only 20 earlier wasnt it :S


----------



## ladykara

im loving seeing all the new born baby photos that are being posted on FB...all of them have hair... its so cute !!!

I have just brought a cream rug for the living room and a cream carpet for the stairs and hallway, yes thats right im due to have a baby and im buying cream.. i swear im losing :dohh: it but it looks so nice..

I have decided im spending the time until baby is here to play The Sims, read the last book of twilight and learn the art of digital photography and if the dogs are lucky they may get a bath ..

Whats everyone else planning to do before their baby is here?


*stmw*... sounds like labor isnt far away for you... normally MW would just tell you to wait after you lose your plug, i went into labor 2 days after i lost my plug. They say if its brown stained then your close to giving birth... I lost some of mine two weeks ago, but just clear so isnt the full plug.. but like what Jellycat said always worth ringing your MW if you your not sure x

*Blob*- sorry to hear that babe... , will you take the induction now?

*Louise*- glad she is measuring good.. hope the sweep works for you babe x

Congrats *Teeny weeny*..... must be amazing having here at last

*babythinkpink*- i know what you mean about OH playing up, everytime the MW left the house he played up, playing with the machine, seeing what he can play with !!! he was like a child.


----------



## becs0375

Congrats Teeny xx

Louise, so glad all went well, fx'd x

Mrs J, yay for OH!!

BTP, glad all went well x

Been shopping, got Hope a lush little jacket from Next!! Wanted to get one as its quite chilly come the evenings and we like to walk Murphy so want her to be nice and cosy in her pram!! I am pooped tonight, I really hope I sleep better, I get so angry with myself and it just makes things worse! Took Murphy to the vets and she thinks he has an allergy, so some spray and pills is what we got! Think I am gonna hit the sack, my eyes are not focusing!!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

BTP that's gresat news about the baby being head down! You must be so relieved! :cloud9:

Lilbumpblue, my midwife said that it's just as 'good' for you ingested as it is 'deposited' up there!! But I chickened out, even when he ever so 'kindly' said he was 'willling' to (BIG TMI) just masturbate into my mouth if that's what it takes!! He's such a generous bugger!

Optical, just read your birth story, sounds like it was almost a perfect birth! So glad it was such a different experience for you than the last one, and your little girl is so beautiful! I'm noticing that most of these sept babies have lots of hair!

I'm not sure I can remember what else I was going to say.... I carried on having cramps on and off through the evening, but they stopped when I got in the bath although I felt a couple of tightenings in there but couldn't feel any cramp/pressure... I've felt a little crampy since I got out, fingers crossed it turns into something but I'm intent on not getting my hopes up, I've had enough of that today!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

well i think my LO is having direction problems today...his compass must be out lol...he is pushing his bottom right up in my ribs!!!!!! 

Louise hahahahaha that really made me giggle!!! xx


----------



## StonesWife

Don't know if you girls heard but, thought I'd let you know, I_AM_LIVID had her twins!!! Maybe the first September Stars? :happydance:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/405454-i_am_livids-twins-here.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/twins-triplets-multiples/404899-having-twins-today-3.html


----------



## Louise3512uk

Morning all!!
Congrats to I am livid!

Well I've been awake on and off through the night with cramps and tightenings, AND I think I've lost part of my plug!!! Woke up at 4.45am and went for a wee and when I wiped it was snotty jelly stuff streaked with blood, yuk! But it kept coming! Couldn't sleep after that so have been timing the crampy tightenings and they were coming every 8 mins roughly, not painful just period pains, since I've got up they have been a bit more irregular but whe I have them they are lasting longer...

Could turn out to be nothing, but I really hope it's the start of something, I'll let you know! I'll still try to update on Laura's progress on her induction!

Labour dust to all who want/need it!!


----------



## daniellelk

morning ladies! Hope you are well...

ATM I am trying the orange juice to try get baby moving, not sure if I'v felt him yet today or now :s He was quiet yesturday aswel...but his heart beat was good and strong at mw apt..


----------



## daniellelk

Louise3512uk said:


> Morning all!!
> Congrats to I am livid!
> 
> Well I've been awake on and off through the night with cramps and tightenings, AND I think I've lost part of my plug!!! Woke up at 4.45am and went for a wee and when I wiped it was snotty jelly stuff streaked with blood, yuk! But it kept coming! Couldn't sleep after that so have been timing the crampy tightenings and they were coming every 8 mins roughly, not painful just period pains, since I've got up they have been a bit more irregular but whe I have them they are lasting longer...
> 
> Could turn out to be nothing, but I really hope it's the start of something, I'll let you know! I'll still try to update on Laura's progress on her induction!
> 
> Labour dust to all who want/need it!!


Hope it's the start for you hun x


----------



## stmw

good luck louise - hope this is the start of somthing for you!! xxxx


----------



## drea2904

Morning all:)

Really hope this is it for you Louise, labour dust, vibes prayers you name it!!!

Congrats to I AM LIVID!

Hope bubba starts moving Danielle, its so frustrating at times!!

Im up early today, shattered as had a crappy night but Im up trying to get tickets to see Brandon Flowers!! Fingers crossed i get them guys, its fir 12th Oct, dh is 30 on the 9th Oct and we just love him so be a great surprise and a first wee night out!!!!


----------



## BLONDIE35

Louise - Hope this is the start of something for you. Good luck and keep us updated!! x


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck Louise, hope this is it for you!


----------



## daniellelk

drea2904 said:


> Morning all:)
> 
> Really hope this is it for you Louise, labour dust, vibes prayers you name it!!!
> 
> Congrats to I AM LIVID!
> 
> Hope bubba starts moving Danielle, its so frustrating at times!!
> 
> Im up early today, shattered as had a crappy night but Im up trying to get tickets to see Brandon Flowers!! Fingers crossed i get them guys, its fir 12th Oct, dh is 30 on the 9th Oct and we just love him so be a great surprise and a first wee night out!!!!

He's had a bit of a wriggle, but nothing like i'm used to :/ probably just having a lzy few hour's..


----------



## lilbumpblue

CONGRATS to I_AM_LIVID!!! xxx



Louise3512uk said:


> Morning all!!
> Congrats to I am livid!
> 
> Well I've been awake on and off through the night with cramps and tightenings, AND I think I've lost part of my plug!!! Woke up at 4.45am and went for a wee and when I wiped it was snotty jelly stuff streaked with blood, yuk! But it kept coming! Couldn't sleep after that so have been timing the crampy tightenings and they were coming every 8 mins roughly, not painful just period pains, since I've got up they have been a bit more irregular but whe I have them they are lasting longer...
> 
> Could turn out to be nothing, but I really hope it's the start of something, I'll let you know! I'll still try to update on Laura's progress on her induction!
> 
> Labour dust to all who want/need it!!

Oooooh i have my fingers crossed for you hun...i know how much your DH wants her to be born soon! ...the 'you know what' must work better than :sex: then cos we DTD last night and.................NOTHING!!xxx 



daniellelk said:


> morning ladies! Hope you are well...
> 
> ATM I am trying the orange juice to try get baby moving, not sure if I'v felt him yet today or now :s He was quiet yesturday aswel...but his heart beat was good and strong at mw apt..

Hope all is well hun...he must be getting ready and into position now...but id get checked out if you r unsure xxx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Bekklez said:


> Good luck Louise, hope this is it for you!

Good Luck for tomorrow hun!!!!!!! xxx :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi everyone i'm back :wave: things at work still not sorted but i feel much better now i've sorted stuff out in my head & cried lots! Still a very sore subject but no use dwelling over it - i'd only resent my work if i let it come in the way of enjoying Tufty's arrival.

Well i have 4 days left & still not a single sign lol, i've not dropped - infact each morning i seem higher & higher!!! The movements are certainly getting higher - i think Tufty is digging the wrong way lol. I'm taking bets on next thursday for some reason :shrug: ggrrrrrr.
Going to see my hypnobirthing midwife later so i'll ask her to check where he/she is :thumbup:
Still, i've planned a busy weekend to keep me distracted. Going to spend the day with my friend & her three children tomorrow, her sister will be joining us for lunch (she's 16 weeks pregnant with her 1st bless and oh sooo excited!!!!). Then staying at inlaws tomorrow night (even though they are not there lol) as it makes no sense coming all the way back home (my friend lives about 50 mile away). Saturday we are celebrating a friends birthday with a little house party round theirs & staying at inlaws house again sat night as it'll be too late for me to drive home & too far (they live further out than my friend) and back home sunday! 
I've already put the baby seat & our hospital bags in the car 'just in case' :haha: although if i really do want to meet Tufty over the weekend maybe i should just leave everything here :laugh2:

MrsJ08 - if your concerned about chest pain i'd always get it checked hun :thumbup:. It may just be pressure from your bubba or any excess fluid your hearts having to deal with but sooo not worth taking any chances! All they will do is an ECG & maybe some bloods :thumbup:



> Now I'm off to DTD, swallow some sperm, have a vindaloo followed by pineapple then a clary sage bath... byeeeeeeeeee!!

 lmao - brilliant! Hope it works for you :hugs:


> Oh and Louise.. don't swallow the stuff woman! It's the other end that needs it!! lol xx

 eeeeeeew :sick:. I've given up with that theory, between DTD & the 6 red raspberry leaf tea capsules a day i should have no bloody cervix by now let alone a soft one!!!
Blob - fingers crossed for you too hunny :hugs:

Right - my work here is done :haha: i've caught up & updated the other thread, Jellycat thanks for the PM with birth details in. Good luck to all those needing it :hugs:


----------



## daniellelk

lilbumpblue said:


> CONGRATS to I_AM_LIVID!!! xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Louise3512uk said:
> 
> 
> Morning all!!
> Congrats to I am livid!
> 
> Well I've been awake on and off through the night with cramps and tightenings, AND I think I've lost part of my plug!!! Woke up at 4.45am and went for a wee and when I wiped it was snotty jelly stuff streaked with blood, yuk! But it kept coming! Couldn't sleep after that so have been timing the crampy tightenings and they were coming every 8 mins roughly, not painful just period pains, since I've got up they have been a bit more irregular but whe I have them they are lasting longer...
> 
> Could turn out to be nothing, but I really hope it's the start of something, I'll let you know! I'll still try to update on Laura's progress on her induction!
> 
> Labour dust to all who want/need it!!
> 
> Oooooh i have my fingers crossed for you hun...i know how much your DH wants her to be born soon! ...the 'you know what' must work better than :sex: then cos we DTD last night and.................NOTHING!!xxx
> 
> 
> 
> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies! Hope you are well...
> 
> ATM I am trying the orange juice to try get baby moving, not sure if I'v felt him yet today or now :s He was quiet yesturday aswel...but his heart beat was good and strong at mw apt..Click to expand...
> 
> Hope all is well hun...he must be getting ready and into position now...but id get checked out if you r unsure xxxClick to expand...

I'm going to give him until OH get's home, then i'l ring hospital if he's still quiet


----------



## lilbumpblue

Glad to hear it Limpetsmum xx

Well i have my 39 week midwife appointment today...any ideas what she will do?? x


----------



## Jellycat

Selfish Post Lady K and I are full term today :wohoo: :wohoo:

Louise fx'd things are starting to get moving, its good your plug has gone !!

Bekkelez - Are you excited for tommorow :hugs:

Danielle - Hope the OJ works if not call MW as best to check it out xxx

Well I had the worse night sleep last night. I went to bed early in tears as felt really light headed and shaky (over did it with seeing people and cleaning ) which then turned into pelvic pain on and off, back pain on and off, BH on and Off and to top it off Heartburn. By 4.45 I sat up in bed and listened to my hypnobirthing on my ipod and thankfully managed to get a couple of hours shut eye. DH has instructed me to relax today, I have someone from my antenatal class coming over at lunch apart from that DH has left me Time Travellers Wife to watch. Meant to be going to a friends this evening for a chicken dinner but think I will cancel so I can get an early night fx.

Anyway moan over on a good note my Mamas and Papas bedding arrived last night....Love it.

Hope everyones having a good day xxx


----------



## daniellelk

lilbumpblue said:


> Glad to hear it Limpetsmum xx
> 
> Well i have my 39 week midwife appointment today...any ideas what she will do?? x

my 39 appointment just involved the usualy....BP, heartbeat, bump being measured. x


----------



## limpetsmum

> Selfish Post Lady K and I are full term today :yipee:

 WOOHOO congratulations!!! Feels great doesn't it!

Well my gro egg has just arrived - oooooh it's like having a baby already lmao. Now i get to see if it's a happy egg :haha:
Just waiting on my baby monitor to arrive & i'm all set........hope it comes today as i won't be in until monday now!


----------



## Daisybell

Congrats to I am livid! :wohoo:

ooooo could be the start of something Louise, keeping my fingers crossed for ya :dust:

drea2904 hope you manage to get them tickets hun, my DH is also 30 on the 9oct :)

danielle hope lo's movements pick up hunni xxx

lilbumpblue good luck at your 39week appointment today, ive not got me nxt one untill i'm 40+1 and if i havent gone into labour before then she is going to book a sweep for me which i will get at 41weeks (so i'm told)

nothing to report here just very hot andi'm going to wash the car with the
help of DD, should be fun :) xxx


----------



## Blob

Congratulations all new mummies :cloud9: Teeny that wasnt so huge :) I'm execting a bigger baby than that :rofl:

Louise i hope its something for you :wohoo: I will hate you a bit though for another person jumping ahead :cry:

Well nothing again to report here :nope: Baby is seriously there for the long haul :cry:


----------



## daniellelk

Daisybell said:


> Congrats to I am livid! :wohoo:
> 
> ooooo could be the start of something Louise, keeping my fingers crossed for ya :dust:
> 
> drea2904 hope you manage to get them tickets hun, my DH is also 30 on the 9oct :)
> 
> danielle hope lo's movements pick up hunni xxx
> 
> lilbumpblue good luck at your 39week appointment today, ive not got me nxt one untill i'm 40+1 and if i havent gone into labour before then she is going to book a sweep for me which i will get at 41weeks (so i'm told)
> 
> nothing to report here just very hot andi'm going to wash the car with the
> help of DD, should be fun :) xxx

I was going to wash the car today...but that moment of doing it has passed!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Thanks girls

Congrats on being full term jellycat and ladykara!!

Danielle hope the movements pick up for you, ring if you are concerned they always have been helpful for me :hugs:

Drea - fingers crossed for those tickets!

Limpets :hugs: glad you're feeling a little bit better, you made me giggle at tufty burrowing out the wrong way!

Blob, I will feel guilty if I go before you! Sorry! But I still hope this is it for me!

ANyone heard from Drazic? I saw on her facebook that she is hopeful simba will arrive today!

My tightenings are still happening but I've stopped trying to time them, I think I'd drive myself potty! I really hope I haven't get my hopes up for nothing! Still crampy and have some lower backache. Going to watch the end of Jeremy Kyle and then go for a walk with the dog to try to keep things going! Still seem to be seeing bits of plug when I wipe! (TMI)


----------



## Jellycat

Drazic and I swapped numbers so she may contact me but haven't recieved anything as of yet


----------



## limpetsmum

Ooooh washing the car - now there's a good idea! Before it gets too hot or my feet decide to hurt too much :thumbup:
I WAS having a good day until i checked my credit card statement. A website hosting company we used to set up for our wedding website last year has decided 'as they hadn't heard from us' to renew our 12 month contract & automatically taken the money off my credit card :cry: i have tried to call them but as i know very little about web hosting i don't have a very strong case to argue. Basically they said because i haven't cancelled it It's just made me cry all over again (just for a change - not!) as we're gonna be struggling financially with my work issues as it is without pissing money away!
Sorry for the rant! I'm feeling very angry all over again! No wonder Tufty is staying put - i wouldn't wanna come out either if my Mommy was this crap at life!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oohh Louise hope this is the start for you!! :wohoo: Wouldn't that be fab?! Soo excited for you. Keep us updated!

I saw that on Drazic's facebook too!! I think I'm more excited about everyone else's labour than I was about my own LOL :haha:

Good luck girls!

Lots and lots of :dust: for you blob, COME ON BABY!!!!

Hope the rest of you are good

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and today would have been my original due date! How strange! x


----------



## MrsJ08

Limpets - :hug: try not to be so hard on yourself - it's an easy thing to forget to do and could happen to anyone. They probably make half their money through people forgetting to cancel their credit cards. Thanks for the advice re:my chest pain. I think it's just my boobs feeling sore to be honest as it's around my back behind them too. It's exactly the same as the boob pain I got when I was first pregnant. I'm putting it down to them gearing up for baby feeding.

Louise - I really hope that this is the start of things for you xx

Congratulations to Jellycat and Lady Kara for reaching full term :hugs:

Drea - hope you manage to get tickets for the show 

Daisybell - washing the car? good for you! I wish I had the energy. There is a place down the road doing inside and out for £6.99 so I sent DH and the car off there a couple of weeks ago and have banned food etc from the car ever since :rofl:

Blob - sending you lots of labour :dust:

I had a rough night, I was awake at 3.30 and again at 6 when DH's alarm went off. Finally got back to sleep about 7.30 and slept through until 10.30 which was good but I had a really bad dream :cry: 

The kids are actually back at school today (yesterday was an inset day) and DH seemed strangely excited when he left this morning. Apparently, he is going to get them to make name badges this morning as he still hasn't been able to memorise all their names (he brought a crib sheet with their pics home for the summer). They have a reputation for being an horrendous year group he says he isn't going to smile until Christmas....!

My brother called me last night to announce he was going to pop over and see me this weekend. I've hardly seen him the past few months so I can only assume my Mum has had a go at him as he's been down to see her for a couple of weeks. The annoying thing is, as I wasn't expecting to see him I haven't worried about having gender specific things on display in the house. Now I'm going to have to go around the house taking the sheets/blankets out of my pram etc. I haven't kept the baby's sex secret all this time for my brother to find out 10 days before my due date :growlmad: I feel mean for saying it but I feel so resentful towards him for not bothering to see me while I've been pregnant (used to see him practically every weekend before) that I feel like telling him not to bother.

x


----------



## Asher

This is just a quickie, I am stalking and not posting at the moment! I swear if I get time later, I am going to post Sam's birth story! Anyway, I just had to say, MrsJO8 that you were in my dream last night. You were in labour! I was convinced I would see this morning that your waters had broken or something! 

See you all later!


----------



## MrsJ08

Ooooo thanks Asher - hope it's a premonition (sorry Blob!) DH is convinced the baby is going to come this weekend. I don't think so - I haven't got any signs or symptoms at all, no cramps and I haven't even had any BH the last couple of days x

Hope you and Sam are well? xx


----------



## Asher

Aw, you never know! I hope things happen soon!

Sam and I are grand thankyou, he's a real little star. Sleeping really well and settling nicely between feeds. My boobs are feeling lots less sore and I am recovering well I think! My lady bits are still very ouchy, but it's great to have him here!! 

I am going to try to pop on for a proper catch up later on, I just seem to be doing other things all the time! I think things will calm down when DH is back at work and Archie's at school next week. xx


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!

Louise, fx'd for you xx

Danielle, hope LO's movements pick up xx

Good luck to all with appointments etc today xxxx

I slept quite well until 4am, then I had such pain in my hips and back, felt like I needed a number 2, but nothing!! I then came downstairs and had some pain killers and a couple of biscuits, went back about 5am managed to get reasonably comfy, slept for a bit till Ian's alarm went off!! Finally went back to sleep around 7.30 and go up at 9.30! I have a bloody sore throat and was quite cold last night! I had a good cry last night, I told Ian that I felt so guilty that I keep waking him up, he told me not to be so silly. I just hate feeling so shit, my head feels like cotton wool. I really need to have some sleep if not I will be no good for my friends wedding tomorrow!! Done all my housework, just wanna wash windows and hang the last of washing out then I am gonna chill out!! Feel a bit guilty as Murphy needs a walk, will see how I feel later!! And to top it all some twats dog has yet again shit out thefront of our house!! Angry does not come close!


----------



## daniellelk

MrsJ08 said:


> Ooooo thanks Asher - hope it's a premonition (sorry Blob!) DH is convinced the baby is going to come this weekend. I don't think so - I haven't got any signs or symptoms at all, no cramps and I haven't even had any BH the last couple of days x
> 
> Hope you and Sam are well? xx

My OH told me LO would be here by friday....I don't see that happening..


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: limpets, don't be hard on yourself - it's so easy to forget to cancel stuff like that :hugs:
Louise fingers crossed for you that things are on their way :dust:
Blob & Daniellelk sending loads of labour dust your way :dust: 
Congrats to I am livid! :happydance: 

Just been to see one of my NCT classmates who had her little boy 3 weeks ago - he's gorgeous! Still can't believe there is one of those inside my bump!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi guys,

31 babies...im guessing im gonna be no 60+ lol.

Im seriously wondering why i took so much time off before my due date....I had some holiday to take (and hadnt taken one day till then) so i guess it was mainly to use up my holiday so i wouldnt lose it. But getting a tad bored now!

Think i have started losing bits of my mucus plug...i say bits as i have noticed (sorry TMI) a medium sized chunk this morning, it was snot coloured but no blood in it, just a bit snotty. I read that you can lose it in bits over the third trimester. This is the first time i had noticed it, but i guess its a good sign seeing as i have two weeks left. 

DH has told me this morning that he thinks that baby is going to be late, i asked him why he thought that...he said that even though i have been experiencing thing fairly text book through out the pregnancy (as in no problems, no High BP, normal measurements etc.) he just thinks that she is going to be late coming out, not necessarily induction but post-due date.

I still have cramps from (what i presume is) baby engaging but they seem to be easing now, still crampy and painful but only when i sit down for a while. If i walk around it feels a lot more comfortable...shame i have nothing to do and not really anywhere to go. Might go for a walk in a bit.


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Again tons to catch up on!

Louise, sounds promising, my last labour started just period type pains, its just wearing because you want to be as fresh as possible in birth so don't want to pace the floor but worry if a bath or going back to bed will hault things! 
As much rest is good though, labour should still progress:thumbup:

Limpets, glad to see you back hun, hope things sort themselves out for you xx
I know how annoying it is these simple things that end up gobbling money up, like someone else said it is how most places make their money! :hugs:

Blob, big :hugs:, think i forgot your overdue hug yesterday so have 2! :hugs::hugs:

Livid, Congrats on the birth of your twins xx

Asher, glad Sam is being a good boy for Mummy xx

Emzy, hi hun xx:hugs:

Well back to school today, both went in well, took ds into his class and he was fine, then took dd to her year group, she was happy too, the school were lovely, and the lady that deals with new intake came to find me personally and chat about the children, take them to classes etc, what a lovely school, so pleased:happydance:

We took children in then went for a coffee, a quick pop into tesco for bits and bobs then home, my toddler ran off really randomly on the way home, she ran into a persons drive and ran round the back of the house, i had to call dh to help because i didn't know which way she would come out, it was awful, she ran out and then got caught on a bramble, she tripped, fell, grazed her leg, foot and was all upset, i had to put her wrist rein on, and she has been upset for ages, but we agreed it was not a bad thing she had tripped because the running off had a concequence which she needed to explain why she shouldn't do it, anyway my morning!

Slept ok, and that is good enough really! Bloody leg still hurts where wasp stung me, it scabbed over and still itches like mad, i keep putting cream on it but seem mega sensitive to everything, assume its the pregnancy, but i only have to knock or scratch and my skin whelks up like crazy, hope it goes!

Sorry to any personals i forgot, 

Louise, btw your husband is all heart with his offer, although i must admit we said last night, we could try and start things off by dtd, looked at each other, then went, nahhh!! I thought i would be really keen, especially as i know baby is head down, but i am not that bothered yet, certainly not enough to offer swallowing it!:rofl:

Back later labour vibes for those who need it, keep getting bh, getting more regular, i know something is slowly happening but slowly is the word, i think 39 weeks for me, All i was thinking yesterday was my dressing gown was on the line and i was not ready! The hospital said it would be 38 week c sec if i had been breech, and that is next week, so panic set in a bit while waiting for the scan!

All my babies have had boney bums anyway, I can see why they didn't know, and hickups have been so high, and hb has always been up high too, just the midwifes not listening in the right place i suppose:shrug:

Back later, keep rambling on, sorry! 

:hugs:

:baby:tp xx


----------



## ladykara

Yay for reaching full term for me and Jellycat..I waited till gone midnight just so i could celebrate in my own little way... then posted straight on jellycats FB wall..then was around for Sams night feed with Usher.. I cant wait till im doing night feeds !!! im up anyway every 3 hours anyway..

First thing Hubby said was "yessssssss loads of sex starts now !! " he says the only good thing about pregnancy is the sex to get pregnant and the sex to get the baby out.. and of course the big boobies..... 

*Louise*- really hope its something... losing your plug is a good sign x

*Livid*- congrats honey x

*Limpetsmum*- glad your feeling a bit better.x you could ask your credit card company to do a charge back saying you never agreed to have the money taken out.. worth giving it ago, i would also get on the companys case.. 

*MrsJ08*- sorry to hear you dont see your brother as much, you would have thought he would be round more. My sister didnt take much interest when i had my son but now she is older she has been involved more...

Come on girlies i want to see more babies arriving !!


----------



## drea2904

I got the tickets:) woo hoo im so frickin excited!!!! I abso love Brandon Flowers & The Killers, he is such a hunk, Im gonna enjoy HIS present lol.

Daisybell how funny is that!! both dh's 30 on the 9th, well they are both getting a fantastic early birthday present!

:hi: good to see you Limpets hope you are ok :hugs: Get on to your CC provider asap

Blob.........:hugs: :hugs:

Still hoping for you Louise!

Congrats Jellycat & ladyKara, good feeling!!

Rotten you had a bad night Mrs J, and bloomin family eh!!! 

BTP, awh some morning, :hugs: hon, kids eh!.xx


----------



## becs0375

Drea, thats fab news!!!

Been and took Murphy for a walk, I feel shattered so gonna have a nap this afternoon!!


----------



## Sarahkka

Morning girls!

Lots going on it seems!

Louise - hoping very hard for you that you are on your way!

Blob - hang in there, sister! It's its own special kind of torture, isn't it? Simon was so late and I was one of the very last of the Dec 08 Mums to go. At the end, it was this very quiet thread with just me and a couple of other girls. I swear to god you could hear crickets chirping. Very demoralising. I was NOT in a good mood about it at all!

:hugs: to those who are so tired and sore and feeling crappy.

And limpet, :hugs:, you poor thing.
Your attitude about not letting work spoil Tufty's arrival is spot on. Slap it right onto that stupid website company, as well. I must say that I find companies that employ that "automatic renewal" garbage right on the borderline of dishonest. They know damn well that the vast majority of people need a renewal reminder to keep track of an annual deadline, so they really are taking advantage. But they may have forgotten that the consumer has power, too.
You are well within your rights to post a friendly "warning" on all sorts of forums about not getting trapped by their policy. Be sure to include their full name and website.
It's not being vindictive, it's doing your fellow consumers a service. As someone else said, you can bet they've trapped others with that crap. LEt them reap the benefits of their own bad karma.
Just heard Simon announcing loudly that he is up. So much for a quiet morning :coffee: and BnB!
And next week, I'll have two. :shock:
What the hell was I thinking?


----------



## ladykara

lauraK1982 text to say she is waiting for the 2nd pessary to be put in at 3.40... she thinks it will be a long night,... really hope it all starts for her soon.. bet the waiting is a awful.. makes me remember to pack my DS just incase


----------



## Asher

Ohh LadyK poor Laura! I hope things speed up for her soon.

I finally got round to writing my birth story, https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/405799-birth-my-little-boy-samuel-james.html I have never posted a link before so I hope it works!


----------



## Mrs_N

aw hoping things speed up for Laura :hugs: 
good idea on packing the DS LadyK - must pop mine in the bag too, just in case!


----------



## Asher

Technology is a must!! As LadyK knows, I am enjoying my middle of the night technology at the moment! Sitting in bed with the laptop whilst I feed is really keeping me going! I wish I had an ebook reader or something, but will make do with the laptop!


----------



## ladykara

Asher said:


> Technology is a must!! As LadyK knows, I am enjoying my middle of the night technology at the moment! Sitting in bed with the laptop whilst I feed is really keeping me going! I wish I had an ebook reader or something, but will make do with the laptop!

LOL after last night im having a night feed SOS box of stuff !! my mini laptop,iphone,book and DS will be in there..

you could download Ebooks from the internet and read off your lap top, i have a book reader on my Iphone but i prefer to read from a book but it is handy.

Hubby has a plan for the first two weeks while he is off, he will do all night feeds i just need to give him my boobs, he reckons i could sleep on my side and he will stay awake while she feeds... i have explained this plan may not work as i remember breast feeding being very painful... but bless him for trying.


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies, I made the mistake of having a nap between 2 and 3pm and I've had nothing since then! Pah! I'm going to get bouncing on the ball again and really hope it starts back up! Knew I shouldn't have gone to sleep, they had started lasting a bit longer although they were over 10 mins apart. Pah!


----------



## babythinkpink

Louise3512uk said:


> Hi ladies, I made the mistake of having a nap between 2 and 3pm and I've had nothing since then! Pah! I'm going to get bouncing on the ball again and really hope it starts back up! Knew I shouldn't have gone to sleep, they had started lasting a bit longer although they were over 10 mins apart. Pah!

You can't win really as you need the rest and to be fresh as possible, but then risk them stopping or slowing! Once things are ready they will get going! :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Well just had a lovely 2 hour nap, feel much better!! Ian woke me with a cuppa and some biscuits!! My mw told me to rest as much as possible as the more rested you are the more chance baby will come!!


----------



## Asher

LadyKara your hubby sounds fab! bless him for trying!! I think my nips may actually be in recovery mode now! Lots of nipple cream and being strict with Sam latching on even when he's starving now seems to be working! I might try the ebook thing on the laptop. Last night I just looked on FB and here and watched a bit of the news on the BBC website. I guess I could watch something on the iplayer or whatever if I fancied. I need to have a bit more of a think before I go to bed tonight.

Ah Louise I hope it picks up for you!! Good on you Becs for having some kip!


----------



## babythinkpink

Just wanted to ask has anyone else got back ache?
Last few days i have had really bad lower back ache, it gets worse if i walk, the midwife said it could be the baby's position if it was back to back, but the scan showed not, baby is in a pretty perfect position.
So was wondering if its just the weight out the front or what, and if anyone else is suffering more than usual with their back? 
Thanks :hugs:
:baby:TP XX


----------



## daniellelk

babythinkpink said:


> Just wanted to ask has anyone else got back ache?
> Last few days i have had really bad lower back ache, it gets worse if i walk, the midwife said it could be the baby's position if it was back to back, but the scan showed not, baby is in a pretty perfect position.
> So was wondering if its just the weight out the front or what, and if anyone else is suffering more than usual with their back?
> Thanks :hugs:
> :baby:TP XX

I had that a couple of week's ago, for nearly a week! But it passed :( think LO was starting to engage..


----------



## lilbumpblue

limpetsmum said:


> Ooooh washing the car - now there's a good idea! Before it gets too hot or my feet decide to hurt too much :thumbup:
> I WAS having a good day until i checked my credit card statement. A website hosting company we used to set up for our wedding website last year has decided 'as they hadn't heard from us' to renew our 12 month contract & automatically taken the money off my credit card :cry: i have tried to call them but as i know very little about web hosting i don't have a very strong case to argue. Basically they said because i haven't cancelled it It's just made me cry all over again (just for a change - not!) as we're gonna be struggling financially with my work issues as it is without pissing money away!
> Sorry for the rant! I'm feeling very angry all over again! No wonder Tufty is staying put - i wouldn't wanna come out either if my Mommy was this crap at life!

They are bast***s aren't they these bloody companys....as others have said phone ur credit card company and also report them to consumer direct (trading standards) tell them you were not made aware of the renewal procedure! xx


Well il gve you all a laugh now and hopefully it may start some of you in labour hahaha ....so iv had a midwife app. this morning so as i was preparing myself i went to the bathroom did my urine sample, had my shower, came out of the shower (in just my towel) and realised the washing machine had finished so thought id hang that out before going upstairs to get dressed (bathroom is downstairs)...anyway i was happily pegging out the washing when i heard Phoenix, my Husky, chomping on something plastic...i turned around to discover the little sod had only gone and stolen my urine sample out of the bathroom and was about to destroy it!!!!! I had to get him by the scruff of the neck and yank it out of his mouth...luckily it didnt burst!!!!! :wacko: :nope:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Evening all. xx
Louise I really hope that things pick up for you again hun.
Blob, hopefully not much more waiting now. 

I have popped on just quickly before little man wakes up to say big hugs to all and I am looking forward to some more babies being born very soon.
I will write a birth story soon *promise*! 

Have a good evening ladies. xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

ThatGirl said:


> you can update hannahs due date with lil mans name alfie born 3rd september as will born by c section on friday x

Hi hun, sorry what is Hannah's username? x


----------



## Jellycat

Asher how long in general does a feed take and how often is Samuel feeding? I know every baby is different but I haven't got a clue :blush:

Louise, Hope things get moving again xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

So good to hear from you Limpetsmum. I was very worried.

Congrats to the I am Livid! 

Louise that sounds really promising! I really hope things continue for you and that LO is in your arms soon.

There is so much to catch up on! As I can't get internet until my dh gets home, by the time I log on there are pages and pages. I'm quickly reading through the posts to try and keep up with any news on new babies so I'm so sorry if I don't reply to everyone.. I feel very naughty!

Well me and dh DTD last night and a big bit of my mucus plug came out but nothing much has happened since. They say labour could be hours or weeks but as today is my due date I guess that really doesn't mean anything! lol! I've been walking, bouncing, climbing up and down stairs but it looks like I'm going to go overdue. Naughty baby.

Any hoo love to you all. xx


----------



## Blob

Aaah oks i SO cannot look through the posts today i just cannot concentrate on things today :nope:

Louise if you're meant to go into labour then things will start again for you hun :hugs: 

Limpet :rofl: I had to explain that the brown marks on my urine sample were chocolate from Tabitha haha!!

BTP i have had back ache for AGES now :nope: its in the base of my back and is just constant :grr: i think its just where this babies head is lying?

Well today i went to babygroup then sat in the garden with Tabs, then went into town and Tabs had a MASSIVE peppa pig and Ted baker shop :haha: I tried to get her some vests and she kept putting them back if they were not what she wanted...WHAT is she going to be like in a few years :shock: 

No sings AT ALL of this baby...sweep tomorrow :cry:


----------



## Blob

F&C :hugs: :hugs: Overdue is shit!! 5 days tomorrow for me :cry:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Blob said:


> F&C :hugs: :hugs: Overdue is shit!! 5 days tomorrow for me :cry:

Big :hugs: I think we have suffered enough so surely our babies should get a move on! x


----------



## Blob

Ok so HOW did that get to 33 babies all of a sudden :rofl: :rofl: 

My baby is NOT coming soon... no plug loss AT ALL... baby head 'free' :rofl: Not what you want


----------



## Scotsgal24

Hi everyone

I posted this on the main board but was just wondering if any of the september stars are being induced early?

I am being induced next tues at 36+5 as baby measuring small and my placenta not working as it should be.

I am excited about meeting baby but worried at the same time if you know what i mean does anyone have any experience of this?


----------



## Daisybell

MrsJ08;6743487
Daisybell - washing the car? good for you! I wish I had the energy. There is a place down the road doing inside and out for £6.99 so I sent DH and the car off there a couple of weeks ago and have banned food etc from the car ever since :rofl:[/QUOTE said:

> I had 2helpers :thumbup: DD and OH, i made OH hover inside and DD helped to wash the outside, great fun!! i av also banned food from the car now :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> drea2904 said:
> 
> 
> I got the tickets:) woo hoo im so frickin excited!!!!
> Daisybell how funny is that!! both dh's 30 on the 9th, well they are both getting a fantastic early birthday present!
> 
> fab news hunni about the tickets and i agree about the fantastic early b'day prezzie for them both!!
> 
> :happydance: Jellycat & ladyKara hitting 37weeks
> 
> Happy due date fishy!! here's hoping baby won't be much longer :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Blob said:
> 
> 
> No sings AT ALL of this baby...sweep tomorrow :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> fx'd the sweep sets things going for you Blob :hugs:
> 
> 
> :hugs: & :kiss: to everyone!! xxx xxxClick to expand...


----------



## Elphaba

Congrats to all the new mums again - I love seeing that there's been new stars born more or less every time I log on.

Hope everyone is doing well. Had my 38 week appointment today and baby is 3/5 engaged - hopefully he will stay there and keep moving downwards!! No labour signs though so expect I will be late rather than early.


----------



## lilbumpblue

Scotsgal24 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I posted this on the main board but was just wondering if any of the september stars are being induced early?
> 
> I am being induced next tues at 36+5 as baby measuring small and my placenta not working as it should be.
> 
> I am excited about meeting baby but worried at the same time if you know what i mean does anyone have any experience of this?

My Sister had to be induced due to my niece being small and she wasnt getting the correct flow from the placenta! She was born weighing 5lb 9oz and was perfect no problems at all she is 4 months now still a little dot but she is adorable! xx


----------



## Scotsgal24

Thank You

I just find myself searching for stories now because i know its happening so soon.

Im glad your sister and niece doing fine :D she sounds like a little fighter


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: ladies

Blob & Fish&Chips - sending you both :hugs:

BTP - I have been suffering with back-ache for 2 days now. I've got it in both my lower back and my upper back along my bra line. I really can't work out what is causing it to be honest. I know the baby isn't back to back as I can feel it's boney bum sticking out at the front, so I don't think it's down to position. I thought my upper back ache could be be to do with my accompanying boob ache as my boobs are really big (38FF at the moment :blush:) and feel really heavy. Sorry not much help as I've been wondering what is causing it too. :hugs:

Feeling a bit fed up tonight to be honest. DH had a snotty message from SD's Mum "reminding" us we are picking SD up tomorrow. We are not picking her up and she know's that as DH has started his new job and we have ceased weekend contact as it is now a physical impossibility for DH to get from London to Swansea for 3.30pm as he doesn't finish work until 4.30-5pm. SD's Mum know's this but she is just shit stirring as usual, on top of that she had the nerve to put in the message that "we hadn't bothered to see SD for months". I am absolutely boiling with anger, as you all know she prevented us from collecting her for 3 weeks in the Summer holiday. DH was in hospital and she wouldn't allow DH's Mum to collect her for us (despite the fact that she had travelled over from Crete to see SD) How dare she make out that this was our choice???!!! On top of that she refused to allow us to have telephone contact for that three weeks too. We have written to the Court and her Solicitor to explain why we have to cease weekend contact and we have also spoken to SD about it at length. The only way we could continue weekend contact is to collect her at 9am on a Saturday (having left home at 5am), get back to London by 1pm at the earliest and then turn around and take her back at 1pm on a Sunday afternoon and getting back at 9pm. Having her in London for 24 hours, 12 of which she would be sleeping and all of us and her enduring that level of travelling is ridiculous. It's just not an option and I refuse to feel guilty about it, I think it's much better that we have quality time with her during the holidays rather than a matter of hours every other weekend. Sorry for the rant, I'm just so angry and I really don't need this aggro yet again so close to my due date :cry:


----------



## babythinkpink

MrsJo8 :hugs: hun xx


----------



## Blob

I dont think the sweep will do anything, they are pretty crap normally. But will be interesting to see if anything is happening up there yet :rofl:


----------



## daniellelk

still no more sign's for me :/

Think we might try DTD later, i'v never fancied it tho when we go to :/ seem's like to much effort! 
Anybody want to cat's....they are drivingme mad :/


----------



## SisterRose

Heya everyone, just popping in before bed. Gotta be up to ring labour ward at 8am tomorrow morning to see what time to go in for my induction. I have an awful feeling they're going to say they're too busy to do it tomorrow! I asked and they said that can happen, but only if it's really full and there wont be enough midwifes on stand-by to make sure I'm getting seen to. Reallyyyyyy hope this time tomorrow night I'm in hardcore labour and about to meet my baby. Never thought I'd wish that :rofl:

x


----------



## becs0375

Blob, I am willing and preying your LO makes a move soon xxx

Well, just got back in as Ian has been at karate and I went to my folks!! Just gonna take dog out for a walk then home for a shower and chill out!! I have m friends wedding tomorrow afternoon and I can't wait! Having my hair done in the morning, so hoping I sleep well tonight, if not I will have to have a nap before we got tomorrow, otherwise I will be asleep during the meal!! I really fancy an indian, onion bhaji mmmmmmm!!!! All I want is carbs, nothing else seems to cut it!


----------



## Jellycat

Good Luck Bekklez xxx


----------



## daniellelk

Bekklez said:


> Heya everyone, just popping in before bed. Gotta be up to ring labour ward at 8am tomorrow morning to see what time to go in for my induction. I have an awful feeling they're going to say they're too busy to do it tomorrow! I asked and they said that can happen, but only if it's really full and there wont be enough midwifes on stand-by to make sure I'm getting seen to. Reallyyyyyy hope this time tomorrow night I'm in hardcore labour and about to meet my baby. Never thought I'd wish that :rofl:
> 
> x

goodluck hun x


----------



## Asher

Mrs JO8, how shit. So sorry, you don't need this! Again! That woman is a nutter.

Bekklez, good luck for tomorrow honey. x

Jellycat, Sam's a good lad. He is tending to feed only off one side per session at the moment, but they are bloody full! In the night he may go on the other side for a top up as he seems to have proper full feeds in the night. During the day, he will normally feed for anything between 20 and 45 minutes at a time, around every 2 and a half or 3 hours. He has a snacky time in the evenings where he tops himself up a few times. He is a good baby though, eating with a good gap inbetween at the moment. Jack was never like that, he was constantly on and off the boob and I never felt like I had a rest from it. Sam just seems to have a very chilled out, settled temperament. x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just popping on to say good luck to Bekklez for tomorrow!! Keep us updated!

:dust: for Blob and Fishy and Drazic and the rest of the overdue club :dust:

:hugs: to you all xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

ha ha just watching eastenders on sky plus... did anyone watch it? Sam Mitchell's scream when she delivered her baby- hilarious!!! :haha:


----------



## elmaxie

Jeepers ladies! I have been trying to catch up all day on this thread and every time I come back there are like 5 more pages!!!

Blob I have high hopes for your sweep starting things off!!! I am gonna be sending labour vibes all day your way!! 

Bekklez good luck tomorrow! I was scared when I went in to be induced I would be sent home but by dinner time I was the only labouring woman there!
They did have 3 ladies in waiting for c sections ALL having twins!!!

Limpets so good to see you! Sorry your having a crappy time! Hugs.xx

and labour dust and hugs to everyone else too!!

Well after being scared to tell my midwife I was formula feeding she actually was fantastic and said that I had tried and it's better to have a healthy happy mum and baby than a jittering mess and upset baby...bless her!

I had a call today from the hospital clinic to say my blood results show I am still low on iron AND now folic acid!!??! I googled it and it pretty much explains my state of mind over the last week or so but I can't help wonder if this is why Hannah has refused the boob due to lack of these vital vitamins?? I am obviously having to wait until tomorrow to speak to midwife about it.
Other than that all is well and I am trying to catch up on sleep so Stuart is doing tonights feeds and I am in the nursery and going to deal with Nathan if he wakes!

Can't believe we are at 33 babies!!

And I don't think this thread will go quiet for ages as we like our gossip too much!!

Hugs

Emma.xx


----------



## daniellelk

Emzywemzy said:


> ha ha just watching eastenders on sky plus... did anyone watch it? Sam Mitchell's scream when she delivered her baby- hilarious!!! :haha:

I'v not watched it yet...i'll watch it in abit after waterloo road :D I forgot it was on tonight


----------



## ladykara

Scotsgal24 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I posted this on the main board but was just wondering if any of the september stars are being induced early?
> 
> I am being induced next tues at 36+5 as baby measuring small and my placenta not working as it should be.
> 
> I am excited about meeting baby but worried at the same time if you know what i mean does anyone have any experience of this?

hey honey, sorry to hear about the problems but at least they are going to do something about it soon....how exciting knowing you will be seeing your baby soon.. x


----------



## MrsJ08

Bekklez good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## BLONDIE35

Had a bit of a funny old night tonight! I decided to go to Asda to get a Tommee Tippee microwave steriliser as they were on offer at £10 instead of £17.99 to replace my electric steam one as I found it really hard to get descaler for it. On my way there drove over a bit of wood in the road and got a blowout luckily Asda was around the corner and made it there. When I got there I asked if anyone could change tyre as I haven't got a bleedin clue and couldn't call my husband as he was babysitting my little girl who was in bed. The managers at Asda said they would change it for me which was nice. Got back to the car and police were standing by my car as I had left my car window wide open in my panic to see if anyone could fix tyre.

I have decided that there are some nice people out there who are prepared to help which was great and meant I could go home with my tyre fixed without calling the AA. xx


----------



## BLONDIE35

Bekklez - Good luck for tomorrow and hope they have a bed for you!! Hopefully another September star coming soon!! xx


----------



## Sarahkka

I was very naughty today. :blush:
I was supposed to go in for three hours to finish up everything at work, but I had so much to do, I went in just after nine and left just before five. Bad bad me.
I felt okay, so I don't think I pushed it too far. But that probably really stretches the definition of modified bed rest, eh? 
And, I can actually feel somewhat relaxed about leaving now. I got all the urgent stuff done. The rest will just have to work itself out... :shrug:

Anyway, I had a nice surprise at work today: a lovely potluck lunch send-off. That was such a nice treat. Such great people I work with! :) It's so weird to realize that I am now finished there for several months! I still feel like I'll be back in tomorrow.

Mrs. Jo - she sounds like a miserable, petty piece of work. I am sorry you and your family (including poor SD) have to deal with that nastiness. It may sound naive, but it still shocks me that some people cannot grow the hell up when a child is involved. Such shitty shitty behaviour. :grr:

Good luck for tomorrow, Bekklez! I know what you are feeling. I have another appointment at my clinic tomorrow, and I am totally scared that they are going to change their minds about my induction next week and just make me sit out this SPD situation.

The rest of you who are still waiting, sending get a move on, baby vibes to all!
And :hugs: to those who are suffering.
We're almost there!


----------



## becs0375

I have bloody insominia, I seem to have it at 4am most mornings!! I think its a sign!! My back is killing me and my bump is so achy!! Hurry up Hope, I can't take much more!!!!

Bekks good luck for today, can't wait to see pics of Ellie xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Me too Becs - I'm in bed on the iphone DH is fast asleep. My baby who has been worryingly quiet this week has decided 4am is a great time to get a wriggle on. I'm getting punches, kicks and bum barges galore!

Blondie - I'm so glad they changed the tyre for you, restores my faith in human kindness

SarahK - to be honest even though we experience it, SD's Mum still shock's me. My parents had an acrimonious divorce but never ever used to get at each other. DH and SD's Mum weren't married and only together for just over 18 months 12 years ago. The bitterness and blatant jealousy that emanates from her astounds me. I've had some difficult things happen to me in my life but I'm really pleased I haven't let them turn me into a monster like her. I am finding the whole situation really upsetting which is another reason I'm wide awake at 4.50am! 

X


----------



## becs0375

Mrs J, she is one crazy woman!!! Jealousy is a horrible thing!! Certainly not what you need right now xx

I have just had some warm milk and paracetamol, seems 4am is a popular time for me to be awake!! Been having a lovely sleep up until that point!! I am sure I will go into labour around this time!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Me too. Just trying to decide whether to have some decaffeinated tea. DH will be up for work in just over an hour so I will only get woken up again if I go to sleep. No doubt when DH checks his phone he will have had more vile messages from SD's Mum. The last one said she is stopping access completely. I think DH had resigned himself to that ultimate outcome and is focussing on the fact that worse ways it will only be for four years until SD is 16 and can make up her own mind!


----------



## BLONDIE35

I can't stand it when people play games when kids are involved it really riles me. It plays with peoples emotions and feelings and is crap. SD's family should grow the hell up and start acting like an adult!!


----------



## daniellelk

MrsJo, only just read your post, my OH as a EX who is being awkward with him seeing his daughter, tho not so bad as yours :/
It's last thing you want so close to the end of your pregnancy x


----------



## Blob

Well i cant read as Tabs is screaming at me :nope: Well i've decided to take the first induction and sod it :dohh: So i hope they have a nice date for me :haha: 8th of September baby please... I cant see my body ever going into labour and i've pretty much just given up now. Anyhoooos MWs later on and will come and not be so rude and read everything once Tabs is at nursery and not crying none stop...


----------



## lilbumpblue

Blob said:


> Well i cant read as Tabs is screaming at me :nope: Well i've decided to take the first induction and sod it :dohh: So i hope they have a nice date for me :haha: 8th of September baby please... I cant see my body ever going into labour and i've pretty much just given up now. Anyhoooos MWs later on and will come and not be so rude and read everything once Tabs is at nursery and not crying none stop...

Oh hun you sound so fed up...not long now though xx


----------



## Daisybell

Bekklez good luck for today hun

BLONDIE35 nice to hear that there is kind people out there who are happy to help (i dont av a clue how to change a tyre either lol) :thumbup:

QUOTE=MrsJ08;6754190] 
No doubt when DH checks his phone he will have had more vile messages from SD's Mum. The last one said she is stopping access completely. I think DH had resigned himself to that ultimate outcome and is focussing on the fact that worse ways it will only be for four years until SD is 16 and can make up her own mind![/QUOTE]

:hugs: mrsJ not what you need right now, the way people go on astounds me too hun, carnt believe that jealousy can go on for so long with some people :nope: does anyone think about the kids? :shrug:


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning all, 

Been up all night, I got a few hours between about 10 and 12 and after that dd was up either being sick or wanting a cuddle or anything else she could think of! Eventially at about 4 i put on a dvd quietly in her room which she watched, then shouted an hour later when it finished, so i put it on again and went in about half 6 when she had gone off to sleep, with my alarm set for half 7!! 
Got children into school, dh is still in bed, and dd is watching another dvd in her bed, but is wide awake, how do toddlers need no sleep!!

I think it is because i am less tollarant at the moment but dh really getting on my nerves, dtd is not even on the menu while i feel like i do i want to smack him in the face!!! He says its my hormones which he could well be right, but he doesn't think it may just be his fault getting on my nerves, doing sod all and staying on the x box all night, i was thinking what would happen if i went into labour he would be tired, last time he slept through most of my labour, and i bet he will do the same! :shrug:

Anyway!

Beks, hope things go well xx

Blob, don't blame you, nothing worse than being late, have been late 3 out of 4 of mine, and it is frustrating! 
In my experience it is just a stronger labour induced, and the baby is delivered a bit quicker, it is almost expelled by the body which at the time although is pretty intense is over with quicker! I found pushing easier induced.:hugs:

Blondie, it is nice when something happens that restores faith in human kind! Well done Asda staff! :hugs:

Well i am sorry for lack of personals, i am feeling sick and tired, my morning sickness has returned AGAIN! Think i need more protein, more eggs, may go and boil some!

Huge hugs all, labour vibes to those needing them! 

Back later to catch up better xx


----------



## daniellelk

MrsJ08 said:


> No doubt when DH checks his phone he will have had more vile messages from SD's Mum. The last one said she is stopping access completely. I think DH had resigned himself to that ultimate outcome and is focussing on the fact that worse ways it will only be for four years until SD is 16 and can make up her own mind!

Did you say he is going through solicitors and court for accses? If so I don't think she can stop contact unless she has a valid reason too :thumbup:
I know my OH's EX can't stop access now it's started unless she can come up with a really good reason x


AFM - quiet baby AGAIN this morning, OH's took car to work, so when he get's home at half 12, might give the hospital/midwife a ring and go get checked out!
His movement's are that slow that it sometime's just feel's like trapped wind :/
Got back ache aswel today :( 
(sorry if i'v already AFM'd this morning...I can't remember!!!)


----------



## limpetsmum

Oh fuck! Sorry - i just typed a huge reply explianing my shit day yesterday then hit the bloody back button on the mouse :growlmad: still! I'm determined not to cry today!!!

Not re-typing it, you don't need to hear my moans anyway! At least all the crying seems to be reducing the swelling in my feet & legs :haha:

Good luck to Bekkles today - hope it all goes well.

My paper work i need to get sorted to get back onto the payroll at work has come through so i need to go hunt down 3 signatures now.

I'm away until sunday now (with various friends & staying over at inlaws) so i won't be around much. If anything happens 'down there' :baby: i'll let Carley know (else she'll hunt me down & put my head on a stake!) & she'll update everyone for me. I doubt anything will happen but you never know. 

Hope everyone is ok & i hope we have another busy baby weekend so the over dues and dues can get a move on.

Love and hugs to all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Asher

Morning pregnant ladies and mumies! Blob, I feel sure every morning that you will have had your babs overnight! Grrrr!! Come on baby! And come on Hope, and Ellie, and Lilia, Simba and Danielle's, MrsJO8's, Fishy's, ....... the list is endless!! Come on babies! I need some middle of the night feeding buddies online ha ha!!

Just popping on to say hello. I am actually missing being pregnant! Never thought I'd say that! Sam last night and this morning is a feeding, pooing machine. I used 4 nappies in one change in the night. He pood in two and weed all over the other two as I was putting them on him. He is laying in his pram now chewing on his fists as though he's never been fed, and he only finished eating half an hour ago. I think maybe we are on our first little growth spurt!

Hope you all have a good day! Let's have another September Star before the day is out!


----------



## ThatGirl

hannahs c section as been changed from today till monday


----------



## MrsJ08

Morning!

Well after my early morning wake up call, I managed to get back to sleep once DH went to work at 7.30 and I've just woken up :happydance:

Danielle - we have already been down the court route and it's cost us £4k in solicitors fees. The problem is that in reality the court order is un-enforceable. It relies on both parties complying with the principles behind what they have agreed and putting the child first. For example, DH was in hospital on the day he was due to pick SD up for the Summer Holiday, so rather than being reasonable and allowing pick up by someone else i.e her Grandmother or for DH to pick her up when he came out of hospital she blocked access completely including telephone access for the three weeks we were supposed to have her. DH's parents had flown over from Crete to see their grandaughter. In SD's Mum's view this was perfectly justifiable because "he didn't pick her up on the right day" the fact that he was seriously ill and incapable of doing so is irrelevant to her. You cannot reason with someone like that! Until the courts start punishing women for non-compliance, nothing will change. It costs £80 to throw it back into court every time, even if you represent yourself only for the court to tell her off and ask her not to do it again. :dohh:

I'm actually feeling quite positive about it this morning as DH lost his rag last night and for the first time actually replied to her text and told her exactly what he thought of her. We normally just ignore her vicious messages, last night as soon as DH got off the phone she sent one saying "I'm confiscating her phone now, so if you don't like it you can take me back to the no phone police" meaning Court. All this because DH dared to send SD a message yesterday morning (outside specified contact times) wishing her good luck for her first day at secondary school! DH was so enraged he really let rip and told her exactly what he thought of her mothering skills (or rather lack of them) and telling her that he has had enough of dancing to her tune and won't be taking the issue back to court again as it's clearly a waste of time and money. DH said that if she choses to prevent contact she will have to live with the consequences as in only 4 short years SD will make her own decisions and he is positive she will want to have a relationship with us. SD is no fool, she know's exactly who is preventing contact and constantly complains about her Mum. We had anticipated this happening so in the last two calls DH had warned SD he thought her Mum was about to try and prevent access and to ignore any lies her Mum gives for the reason. SD said that if her Mum does she will make her life a living hell. A big part of her Mum's recent behaviour is because she know's the baby is due imminently and she doesn't want SD to have a relationship with the baby. In actual fact she told SD that this baby has nothing to do with her, SD said "it will be my brother or sister" and her Mum said it wasn't! WTF?? Apparently half-siblings are only half-siblings if they have the same Mum, not Dad according to SD's Mum :rofl: Anyway enough of that...

Asher - thanks for the labour wishes. The new pics of Sam on his play gym are so gorgeous, I just want to cuddle him

Limpets - have a nice weekend :hugs:

BTP - sorry to hear that the sickness is back :flower:

Blob - fingers crossed they give you a date this afternoon :hugs:

That's all I can remember - sorry to anyone I have missed

xx


----------



## Asher

MrsJ she is just so poisonous. What the heck is wrong with her? I can't believe someone would really willingly make yours and DH's lives so difficult, especially with you being so close to your due date and DH not being well. What a vile vile person. Good on DH for letting rip and for anticipating her actions and warning SD. Sounds to me as though SD will be out of there as soon as she is old enough to be making that decision for herself. At 12 she knows full well that your baby will be her little brother or sister, regardless of what her bitter, manipulative mother says. Someday this will all come back to bite the stupid woman on the arse. :hugs: Good on you for getting some sleep anyway!! xx

Sam is on the wake up again! Argh definitely growth spurt territory! If all this feeding doesn't help my really attractive belly go down, nothing will!!


----------



## Mrs_N

MrsJ08 big :hugs: I can't imagine having to deal with that crap at any time, especially not heavily pregnant. so not what you need! :hugs: 

So DH is off on a stag do this weekend - he leaves this afternoon and is back on Monday. My mum is coming to stay with me just in case! Should be a nice girly weekend - we've got some films, and mum is desperate to talk baby stuff lol! Luckily the stag do is only 1 hour away from here, and about 30 minutes away from the hospital, and they are doing an activity weekend at centre parcs so it's not a big booze up. One friend doesn't drink at all so he's on stand by to be taxi if necessary! Baby has strict instructions not to arrive this weekend though!


----------



## Jellycat

Mrs J :hugs: There's no rationalising with people like that, she's just bitter that her life isn't as good as yours and she knows you've got a better bathroom !

Mrs N - Enjoy your Girly Weekend with your mum...... and hope DH takes it easy on the stag xx


----------



## Blob

MrsJ08 :hugs: that sounds crazy what a horrible woman!!!

:cry: well went for the sweep and....she couldnt give me one :hissy: 
Baby is totally free and not even trying to engage so she wasnt allowed BOO!! Its so annoying as i'd pinned so much on the sweep even though i'd tried not to. But got induction booked for the 9th at 10.30am :wohoo: Baby is really hurting me now the movements are awful :nope: I just think that the baby is trying to engage but cant as i feel grinding against my pelvis :shrug: but it just cant fit the other way around... all i can see is that i'm going to end up with a c-section...

Sorry for the rant :flower:


----------



## MrsJ08

Ladies, thanks for your messages :hug:

Blob - please don't give up hope yet :hugs: I read that 2nd babies often don't engage until you actually go into labour? It's good news about your induction date. You will have your baby in less than 7 days. Also, if you go into labour on the 9th your baby will have a cool date of birth 09.09.10! Sending you lots of :dust:

I've been to Toy Library this afternoon, I felt I needed some nice adult company. The lady that is due 3 days before me was there and she is as fed up as I am. Poor thing, she has a 2 and a 4 year old to look after too and she is still getting morning sickness every day. It reminded me of your situation Babythinkpink. The best thing about going there is not a single person told me I was huge. I got told I was "blooming" and "look great" much better than the usual comments complete strangers see fit to make :rofl:


----------



## Blob

:rofl: I LOVE going to mummy places like toddlers etc they all pay nice compliments and say the 'right' things :haha: 
Yea i'm feeling a bit better now :lol: I will see my baby soon so thats good!!


----------



## Asher

Aw Blob like MrsJ says, they don't always engage. Sam wasn't engaged when I was 6cm dilated! Then he dropped like a big ole' stone! Big hugs that things will happen of their own accord sooner. 

Sounds like you had a nice afternoon MrsJ!!

I am just back from a walk with the dogs and Sam in the pram in the sunshine, feeling quite the proud mummy! And better for some exercise!


----------



## Jellycat

Blob - that's great news you've actually got a date that you know is definitive... countdown begins !!!! xxx

Asher - once again fantastic weather for a walk, by the time my Jelly Baby comes it will be wet and windy. Glad your enjoying yourself with the family xx

Right i'm off for a nap as I'm shattered, speak soon xx..... it's been very quiet on here today


----------



## Snoozie

Just flying in.

Selfish post, I'm full term, yay! Also had drama this week, all is ok but my consultant is looking to induce me by 40 weeks. 21 days to go! :O)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mrs J you poor thing. She sounds like a nightmare.

Good luck Bekklez!

Oh Blob that sucks but yey to getting a date for an induction. Also like the other ladies, engaging really doesn't mean too much. My friend had a mw appointment and her little one was totally free but she dropped that night which caused her waters to go and she gave birth the next day.

Thatgirl, what is Hannah's username?

I had a mw appointment today where she offered to give me a sweep but I declined as felt it was a bit soon so I've been booked in for Monday pm. She thought the baby was 4/5 engaged but when she felt the top of my bump and realised it was full of baby still she decided he can't be as engaged as she thought so decided he is only 3/5 engaged.

Lots of BH and cramps but what's new. Been getting them for weeks now.

xx


----------



## daniellelk

well i'm still here!! baby is showing no sign's of coming! I caught a glimpse of my self in the car window earlier, and can see my self now that I'v dropped! I couldn't tell before but now I can.
I hope MW book's my induction on Wed's, they like to have you induced when your 10-14days over due here.


----------



## elmaxie

Awww blob!!

I came on looking for news of today! Am gutted for you!

But as has been said you have a date and will be meeting baby so soon! Gosh is that next Thursday??? Not long at all!

Poor you with baby up your ribs...can't be comfy at all!!

Hugs

emma.xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Am I getting my engaged measurements confused? Either way the latest one was 3/5!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi all! Nothing interesting to report here! Think all the feelings I was having yesterday must just have been a result of the sweep and nothing more! Still losing what I think might be bits of plug but no blood any more so maybe that too was just due to the sweep!!

MrsJ, you know I know how you feel! My DH's ex has also said to my SS's that the baby would only be their brother or sister if it had the same mum, dad makes no difference... they must have gone to the same bitter and twisted school! Hope it gets sorted out for you either way nice and quickly, I know it's horrible to have hanging in the air at this stage of pregnancy.

Blob I had also heard that second babies can engage really late on so surely it doens't mean that she won't? It's good that you finally have a date at least!

Asher Sam is so gorgeous, bless him! 

I can't remember much more.... I want to quickly update you on Laurak, she went in to be induced yesterday morning, well I haven't heard from her since this morning but she had her 3rd pessary in this morning at 9ish and then they were planning to try to break her waters at 4pm today. Bless her she's really fed up!


----------



## daniellelk

Louise3512uk said:


> Hi all! Nothing interesting to report here! Think all the feelings I was having yesterday must just have been a result of the sweep and nothing more! Still losing what I think might be bits of plug but no blood any more so maybe that too was just due to the sweep!!
> 
> MrsJ, you know I know how you feel! My DH's ex has also said to my SS's that the baby would only be their brother or sister if it had the same mum, dad makes no difference... they must have gone to the same bitter and twisted school! Hope it gets sorted out for you either way nice and quickly, I know it's horrible to have hanging in the air at this stage of pregnancy.
> 
> Blob I had also heard that second babies can engage really late on so surely it doens't mean that she won't? It's good that you finally have a date at least!
> 
> Asher Sam is so gorgeous, bless him!
> 
> I can't remember much more.... I want to quickly update you on Laurak, she went in to be induced yesterday morning, well I haven't heard from her since this morning but she had her 3rd pessary in this morning at 9ish and then they were planning to try to break her waters at 4pm today. Bless her she's really fed up!

I know another EX who's telling their child that mine and my OH's son is no relation to her LO! LO's only 2 so can barely understand the fact of having a little brother, so her mum saying it's not her half brother is just going to confuse her.


----------



## Jellycat

Fish&Chips said:


> Am I getting my engaged measurements confused? Either way the latest one was 3/5!

I don't think you are.... People get confused when some MW say engaged ie 3/5th of babies head is in the pelvis, and Palpable ie 3/5ths of baby's head is still above the pelvis.... Does this help?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Asher said:


> Morning pregnant ladies and mumies! Blob, I feel sure every morning that you will have had your babs overnight! Grrrr!! Come on baby! And come on Hope, and Ellie, and Lilia, Simba and Danielle's, MrsJO8's, Fishy's, ....... the list is endless!! Come on babies! I need some middle of the night feeding buddies online ha ha!!
> 
> Just popping on to say hello. I am actually missing being pregnant! Never thought I'd say that! Sam last night and this morning is a feeding, pooing machine. I used 4 nappies in one change in the night. He pood in two and weed all over the other two as I was putting them on him. He is laying in his pram now chewing on his fists as though he's never been fed, and he only finished eating half an hour ago. I think maybe we are on our first little growth spurt!
> 
> Hope you all have a good day! Let's have another September Star before the day is out!

Asher I need to get on here in the middle of the night and keep you company but it's not so easy when bottle feeding! I haven't quite mastered feeding with a bottle with one hand yet, as I have to sit her up when feeding her otherwise she spews it all back up! As soon as I've mastered it, I'll bob online and keep you company at 4am lol

Oh and Holly is also having a growth spurt, chewing her hands constantly and she wants feeding about every 1.5-2 hours at the mo :wacko: I was up ALL night last night as she either wanted feeding or had wind. I got Matt up at 6am to take over as I fell asleep when feeding her and woke up with the bottle nearly in her ear and she was suckling thin air, bless her lol 

I'm also really missing being pregnant, I keep rubbing my belly and feeling sad it's not a bump! It's soo weird!

xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Just popping in to say hi,

Nothing exiting happening here, the odd twinge, a few bh, lots of movement, and that is about it.
Still not blown up the birth ball, and sort of tempted to drag dh into the bedroom over the weekend see if we can get things started, but not going crazy yet!

Blob, 
Sorry about your appointment, but like mrsjo8 said second babies don't always engage, and they can even engage and pop back out. :hugs:xx 

MrsJo8, Thanks for your thoughts! Us mad women who have a steady stream of children!! Mine are 16, 10, 7 who are not so needy, 2 who is a little monkey and demanding enough for them all, she wants everything done yesterday or sooner, only by Mummy, and to perfection or it's not good enough! (just like her Dad then!:haha:)
No5 is our last not only because of my age, because i have had a fair crack at it, (my sister who has no children says i have had enough for the both of us!) because i am so sick and because worth it as it is I still have to push the baby out!:haha:
I would love to donate eggs, but i think i have reached cut off age now, and would love to think i could do something as amazing as have a baby for someone who can't but i know i just couldn't part with a baby i had carried, which is why i had thought of the egg donation.
Bit of a diversion off the subject there! 

Well, a weekend is a good time for the other children for me to have a baby, I wonder if baby will be considerate and arrive out of school times:haha:

:hugs: All xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

awww blob :hugs: COME ON BABY BLOB, MUMMY IS FED UP NOW!!!

:hugs: to rest of you, have to go as Holly is crying :wacko: Catch you later xx


----------



## Krakir

Sorry I haven't been on much, things have been very very emotional with the lack of money... Haven't been at work since July 30th, haven't seen a penny from maternity yet.... and won't until at least the 9th if everything goes the way its supposed to... We're living off of our credit cards at the moment, and by the time i get any compensation we'll be in so much debt we won't know the way out. Not what we want our first born baby to be brought into :(


----------



## FirstBean

Hope things start for you soon Blob. 
Good Luck Bekklez.
And lots of labour dust for all the ladies who want it.


----------



## Blob

Danillelk my bump has dropped loads yet i'm not even slightly engaged :wacko: Not sure how the hell that works mind...

I know you dont have to engage Tabs wasnt even engaged she never got passed 3/5s at anypoint, would just be nice to have something positive?? 

Aww Emzy :cloud9: sounds so cute her chewing her hands.

Thank you everyone :hugs: :hugs: Dont know what i'd do without you all :)


----------



## Carley22

Hey guys havent been on for a couple of days and 3 more babies woopwoop. Hope everyone is well.

My Group B Strep has come back so on more antibiotics for that which will take 5 days to clear so its best that baby doesnt come till the course is complete which has upset me because i want bubs out now..... 

Got another consultant appointment on monday with a scan so well see what the consultant wants to do, 

cummon babies we wanna meet ya


----------



## Louise3512uk

Blob, you need some wild passionate sex with that man of yours!!!

Krakir :hugs: sounds awful hun, hope the money kicks in sooner rather than later!

Emzy, I'm pretty sure I'll miss my bump too when it's gone! I'm forever rubbing it and messing with it and not sure what I'll do with my hands once it's gone... although i will have a baby to hold won't I!!

I am feeling really down today because I really thought I might be further on than this! I got my hopes up yesterday. Silly me. I've really had enough of being pregnant now! I think there's a lot to be said for not finding out you're pregnant straight away! We were actively trying so did the test on the first day possible so have known about it since day 1 and it's a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time!!

BTP... lovely thought about egg donation and surrogacy, I have thought of both myself but like you, don't think I could give up a child I had carried even if not mine, and would be constantly wondering when it came to egg donation.... DH and I have pretty much decided that when our kids are grown.. or at least older...we would like to foster. I see so many children in need as part of my job and I know what a stable home life can do for a child, even if only short term! 

I actually spent a month in an orphanage in Romania when I was 18, that opened my eyes and since then I have been adamant I want to adopt a Romanian orphan when my situation allows! I think fostering is the next best thing and a bit closer to home!


----------



## Jellycat

:dust: for Blob, Danielle and Louise

Carley Sorry about getting your pos group B Strep test back at least you know, I cant decide whether to take the test or not :hugs:

I've just received my TENS machine and tested it on my arm for a couple of minutes (as recommended), I'm surprised how powerful it can get...... looking forward to using it now.


----------



## Carley22

Jelly cat= i knew about the strep anyway just didnt want it coming back before the baby was here. but at least i get my antibiotics during labour and all will be ok. 

I think when i have my next baby i will definately have another strep test as its such an easy cure for something that can be so dangerous for baby. 

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE WHOS GOING IN FOR THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS xxxxxxx


----------



## daniellelk

Blob said:


> Danillelk my bump has dropped loads yet i'm not even slightly engaged :wacko: Not sure how the hell that works mind...
> 
> I know you dont have to engage Tabs wasnt even engaged she never got passed 3/5s at anypoint, would just be nice to have something positive??
> 
> Aww Emzy :cloud9: sounds so cute her chewing her hands.
> 
> Thank you everyone :hugs: :hugs: Dont know what i'd do without you all :)

I'm 4/5's engaged have been for about 2week's now. 

I'm just waiting for OH to get back with our pizza and my wedge's with chilli on :D (I swear i'm going to turn in to a chilli with the amount i'm eating) if it's not chilli sauce to dip my wedge's and pizza in, im cooking stuff in chilli oil, or adding chilli powder to bolognase and other stuff!! Think i like chilli abit?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Jellycat said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Am I getting my engaged measurements confused? Either way the latest one was 3/5!
> 
> I don't think you are.... People get confused when some MW say engaged ie 3/5th of babies head is in the pelvis, and Palpable ie 3/5ths of baby's head is still above the pelvis.... Does this help?Click to expand...

Ahh yes that makes sense now! Thanks hun. x


----------



## Blob

Awww Carley :hugs: Thats a bit pants!!


----------



## chachadada

omg i have not been on here for the longest time, cant catch up! but wow wa wee waaaa, cant believe so many bubba's are here, time has gone quick, i want to go into labour and give birth sooooooo bad, cant wait to meet my baby! good luck every1 ! xxxx


----------



## Asher

Evening all! Emzy, get that bottle mastered so we can chat in the night ha ha!! That said, last night I just took my book up, put the lamp on slightly brighter than usual, and read. I didn't do too badly actually.

Little Sammy pants is asleep in the carrycot now, looks so peaceful, arms up by his ears. He had a bath in Johnsons bedtime bubble bath, and I gave his little fat tum and his skinny chicken legs a rub in baby lotion, so he smells gorgeous! The other two boys were not at all impressed with the smell of the bathwater they inherited, as they insist on getting into his bath water after he's done!

I really hope things get moving for everyone who wants movement soon! It's mad to think it's now the 3rd of September! I was due a week tomorrow! 

Hope you're all doing okay tonight. xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Blob and danielle, big :hugs: FX your LOs decide to make an appearance this weekend. Weekends always seem to be full of baby announcements and I think it's our turn now!

Krakir, I can't believe you have to wait so long to get your maternity money! They should really give you money for the credit card interest at well. It makes me so angry where big organisations can just do what they want and you just have to accept it. Big :hugs: to you too!

Emzy and Asher.. sorry to hear you are missing being preggers. Like Louise, I am sure I'll miss my bump too but only the nice part of it! I'm getting so much acid that I'm regularly being sick in my mouth during the night and last night I went to the bathroom to try being upright to help the acid situation and realised I had pee-ed myself slightly. Nice. I'm sure we'll all be joining you soon with midnight forum visits!

Carley, how annoying that your Step B has come back but glad it was spotted so you can treat it. FX it'll go soon and that you go in to labour soon after.

xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Baby 34 is here!! LauraK_1982 has had her baby:

'Olivia Rose was born at 5.45pm by emergency section weighing 6lb 5ozs.'

She said she feels pretty crap but she's ok and she'll send more details when she can. Bless her, I think the induction started 9am ish yesterday morning so it's been a long couple of days!


----------



## Carley22

here here to the midnight mouth sick and pee'ing yourself thats me most nights lol.... glad im not the only one.


----------



## Carley22

Laurak congrats...... hope the recovery is quick and you and bubs get home soon. thanks for the update louise xx


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats Laurak


----------



## Louise3512uk

I'm with you both on the acid in the middle of the night! I've taken to having a couple of glugs of the fake man milk before I go to sleep to try to prevent it but I still end up drinking it all night anyway!


----------



## Asher

Congrats LauraK! Beautiful name. xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

uugghh 'man milk' lol! That's good to know I'm not the only one. I was kinda thinking it's just because I have an enormous baby! 

Congratulations Laura! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Right I'm back...

Congrats to Laura K! Yay number 34!! Ooh who is going to be number 35?!

I think the missing being pregnant thing is a bit of rose tinted spectacles to be honest, as I was totally sick of peeing myself, not being able to bend over, having constant heartburn and feeling so full of baby I was always sick, not being able to walk very far, not being able to get out of a chair/turn over in bed/etc/etc... BUT I miss the feeling of being pregnant, of having a little wriggly baby in my belly! Bit weird seeing as I now have a little wriggly baby in my arms, but I still miss it! Very strange. Saying that, the day before yesterday, I had a VERY hot bath, shaved my own legs and cut and painted my own toenails!! I also ate brie cheese and prawns in the same day and had a glass of cava! I was a very happy bunny lol 

Lots and lots of :dust: to the overdue club... blob yay for your induction date! I reckon you'll go naturally by then anyway, think this baby will surprise you! And Fishy, hope little Fishy makes an appearance soon! COME ON BABIES!!

Carley sorry to hear about your damn strep. Like you say, at least you'll get your antibiotics during labour. 

Asher usually I just watch crappy telly during night feeds, I bring her downstairs as I have to make up the bottle (BIG disadvantage of not breastfeeding) and watch whatever is on. I think yesterday morning it was something about Serbia and this morning it was Jeremy Kyle repeats! I'm still totally gutted about not being able to breastfeed Holly. Really hoping to be able to do it with number 2! 

xx


----------



## ladykara

Fantastic news about Laura , cant wait to see the photos, it must have been a long two days for her.


----------



## Carley22

aww emma it cant have been that bad then if youre thinking of number 2 already!! you go girl!!!


----------



## daniellelk

congratulations LauraK :D

can us over due mummies have our's now :/ 
I feel so sick tonight :S


----------



## Asher

Emzy I really struggled to BF Archie. I did keep it up for 12 weeks, but really I only stuck with it cos he was so prem. I felt it was the best thing to do. But when he went onto bottles he was a much nicer, easier baby to care for, and it was the best decision we made. And I went on to BF Jack for over a year. Every baby is different. So far so good with Sam, but he really does seem to be a very natural feeder. And I know now that the thing with breastfeeding is that sometimes there are hurdles just around the corner which are really going to throw out what you're doing and make you rethink. It's not simple at all, and I always assumed it would be. You are doing the best thing for you and your gorgeous baby. xx

Come on overdue mummies!! Babies now please!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Asher said:


> Emzy I really struggled to BF Archie. I did keep it up for 12 weeks, but really I only stuck with it cos he was so prem. I felt it was the best thing to do. But when he went onto bottles he was a much nicer, easier baby to care for, and it was the best decision we made. And I went on to BF Jack for over a year. Every baby is different. So far so good with Sam, but he really does seem to be a very natural feeder. And I know now that the thing with breastfeeding is that sometimes there are hurdles just around the corner which are really going to throw out what you're doing and make you rethink. It's not simple at all, and I always assumed it would be. You are doing the best thing for you and your gorgeous baby. xx
> 
> Come on overdue mummies!! Babies now please!!


Aw thank you. You are right, it's not simple and I always thought it would be. And when it didn't work I felt like a failure at first, like I mustn't be maternal or something. I always assumed I'd be able to do it and wondered what people meant when they said they couldn't. I know now that it really depends on the baby, not you and Holly was just too poorly to carry it on so really, I didn't have much of a choice in my eyes. I'm confident that I made the right decision as she is much, much happier and healthier now but I do still feel a bit gutted as it's something I really wanted to do. Still, like I say, there is always next time and like you said it's different with each baby so there is hope for me yet! 

xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Congrats to LauraK!!! :) xx

Come on you stubborn overdue babies!! lol :) xx

I have said for a while how i will miss my bump...get quite emotional thinking of the empty feeling :( 

I have had a headache since about 6ish and i just will not shift!! *OUCHY* xx


----------



## babycakes76

Congratulations to all of you that had your babies xxxxxxx I hope that you are all well and not too sleep deprived!

I am being induced on Wednesday at 38+4 bbecause I Have GD. This will be my second baby so gona have my hands full considering there will be 14 months between them


----------



## Blob

LauraK congrats :wohoo:

STOP HAVING BABIES..there IS a que you know :haha:


----------



## Blob

Also i did not miss my bump last time...wonder if i will this time then :shrug:


----------



## MrsJ08

Congrats Laura K on the birth of Olivia

DH and I went to Gourmet Burger for dinner tonight, thought we better make the most of being able to do that. Baby has been back to it's wriggly self today which is a relief. I think baby particularly enjoyed the chocolate milkshake. Watched the football and Eastenders when we got back so all round chilled evening.

I'm going for the pedicure that DH booked for me in the morning :happydance: 

Sending everyone that wants it :dust: I know I'm queue jumping but I really want my baby to come now!

X


----------



## babythinkpink

Congrats Laura, Olivia Rose is lovely name, defo one of our choices, last time we were saying Olivia or Sophie when we see baby we will know, she was a Sophie from the off! 

I went to bed really early, and just accepted i would be up and down like a yo yo for one or other of the children, but the snips i can get between were sleep and worth getting!
I had my 7 yr old dd wake me up to tell me she couldn't sleep!! Thanks sweetie!!

I have never missed my bump, but then i have always been so sick and in pain that it was a relief, this bump has been so nice to me I think i may miss it a bit, but i am so looking forward to meeting this little bump that it will outweigh anything else!

Emzy, It is all what is right for you and your baby and everyone is different, it is not about being an earth mother, and breast feeding for months, it is about the fact you tried and are now doing your best for your baby, you will find throughout your baby's first year and onwards there will be lots of change of direction on what you may have done because you know what your baby is happy with.
For me it was a dummy with Sophie, my others never had one but she really needed one, and it was brilliant, not the germ fest i was worried about! 
As long as you have a happy contented baby is all that matters xx

It is the waiting about that is so boring, and being twingy, thinking this could be it! I remember with dd i had one night i was up all night thinking this is it and it went away! 
I hope no false alarms this time, and i want to be rested and i bet it will be the opposite!!:haha:

Well time to go, had my boiled egg, feeling a little less sick, i just want to enjoy a cup of tea or coffee without it leaving this horrible taste in my mouth, and feeling so sick in the mornings! 

Back later, :dust: to all who need it, I just blubbed at the cbeebies seasons song, its Autumn, and it made me think omg its Autumn!!! I love this time of year, Autumn and Winter are my fave times of year:flower:

:baby:tp xx


----------



## becs0375

Morning all xxx

Right just about caught up!!

Blob, your little one is being far too stubborn!!!!

Fishy and Daniellle, hope yours make a move soon xx

Laura, Congrats on baby Olivia xx

Sorry I have forgotten what I wanted to say now!!!

We had a fab time at the wedding, I overdone things yesterday and paid big time last night for it! We took Murphy out for a 4 mile walk and some lunch, then came home and there was no time for me to have a nap, so got ready and went to the wedding! My friend looked amazing and the day was fab, amazing food and company!! We sat down alot and I had so much sciatica pain in both my thighs, I was in agony! We finally got home around midnight and my back was so painful. I took some pain killers, put my wheat pack on and Ian rubbed it for ages, I just couldn't get comfy! Had cramp a few times, was not fun! So today I am under strict intstructions so do as little as possible, I am sure my body is telling me to rest! I feel so exhausted mentally and physically, my back is getting worse at night and tbh I don't think I can take much more! Gonna have a chat with mw on Monday as its my 40 weeks app and she said last time they can give me a date for induction, gonna push for an earlier one if I can!!


----------



## lilia

Ladies hellp?!!
I _think_ my waters may have just gone?! I was making my morning sugarpuffs ha and i felt a trickle and i assumed it might be a bit of discharge or something but then it was a much bigger kind of pop and trickle! I ran to the front door a-trickling to shout OH (who had just left the house!) and then to the bathroom where it still trickled a bit whilst on the loo. I noticed some of it on my leg was pinkish and watery so i don't think that could be discharge? There just didn't seem to be a lot? I've popped clean knickers on and they've gone very damp (my lord im blushing writing all this!!) but the gushing has stopped. Do you think it is my waters im just unsure because there doesnt seem to be as much as i expected at all? Is it really supposed to be that huge tv style gush or can it be a average sized gush and trickle?! haha im rambling now!! eeek it could be today :) 
:hugs:


----------



## Snoozie

34 babies is loads of babies!!!!!!!

Good luck to all the overdue bumps, I've been there before, it's sooo hard, especially when everyone else around you is popping. These babies have to come out very very soon!

Is anybody else not feeling quite ready to have a baby yet? Maybe this will change in the next 3 weeks for me but right now I feel abit...omg....not yet, lol.


----------



## Snoozie

Lilia, phone in and let them know lol. Good luck hunni.xxx


----------



## lilia

I'm just not sure if it really was my waters im doubting myself because it wasnt a big film star style fountain!! x x


----------



## lilia

Scrap that it is definitley my waters!! I gave the dog her breakfast and almost gave her a shower at the same time! :haha: It just won't stop coming now, which is very inconvenient all i want to do is make sure my house is spotless !! I'm scared!! x x x


----------



## Snoozie

Lilia by your description I can tell it's your waters lol. Sometimes they gush and sometimes they trickle. If it was a wee accident it would trickle and stop...yours keeps going! You're having your baby!!!!! ;P LOL!


----------



## Snoozie

I had a convo with my mw yesterday about waters going, she said she wouldn't trust me not to go quickly in labour, lol. She said some women their waters go and the baby just follows....eeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!

I'd be shocked if my waters went, mine usually go when baby is popping out or they need popping.

Sorry for post whoring lol.


----------



## Blob

Yea was going to say the 'pop' but made it for me hun :flower: Yaay!! Your baby is coming soon :wohoo:

Shame mine seems to NOT want to arrive :dohh:

Snoozie i'm one of those, if my waters break i will die as baby will be THERE :haha:


----------



## daniellelk

lilia said:


> Ladies hellp?!!
> I _think_ my waters may have just gone?! I was making my morning sugarpuffs ha and i felt a trickle and i assumed it might be a bit of discharge or something but then it was a much bigger kind of pop and trickle! I ran to the front door a-trickling to shout OH (who had just left the house!) and then to the bathroom where it still trickled a bit whilst on the loo. I noticed some of it on my leg was pinkish and watery so i don't think that could be discharge? There just didn't seem to be a lot? I've popped clean knickers on and they've gone very damp (my lord im blushing writing all this!!) but the gushing has stopped. Do you think it is my waters im just unsure because there doesnt seem to be as much as i expected at all? Is it really supposed to be that huge tv style gush or can it be a average sized gush and trickle?! haha im rambling now!! eeek it could be today :)
> :hugs:

sound's like your water's to me hun, ring in :) 
Goodluck x

AFM-
Baby's being a bugger again this morning and being quiet :/ just like yesturday. I'm getting a ache in my bump...not sure how to describe it...maybe the full feeling when your eating and then my bump's aching and going all hard at the same time.. BH's maybe?


----------



## Blob

Sounds like BHs to me hun :(


----------



## babythinkpink

lilia said:


> Ladies hellp?!!
> I _think_ my waters may have just gone?! I was making my morning sugarpuffs ha and i felt a trickle and i assumed it might be a bit of discharge or something but then it was a much bigger kind of pop and trickle! I ran to the front door a-trickling to shout OH (who had just left the house!) and then to the bathroom where it still trickled a bit whilst on the loo. I noticed some of it on my leg was pinkish and watery so i don't think that could be discharge? There just didn't seem to be a lot? I've popped clean knickers on and they've gone very damp (my lord im blushing writing all this!!) but the gushing has stopped. Do you think it is my waters im just unsure because there doesnt seem to be as much as i expected at all? Is it really supposed to be that huge tv style gush or can it be a average sized gush and trickle?! haha im rambling now!! eeek it could be today :)
> :hugs:

Sometimes baby can plug the waters a bit so it may go but not pour initially, you know because every little cough etc it releases more water.
Hope labour follows shortly for you :hugs::hugs: Good luck, looks like our next star is on the way! :hugs:


----------



## daniellelk

Blob said:


> Sounds like BHs to me hun :(

It will be, he clearly doesn't want to come yet!

Wish he'd listen to me that I don't want to have to be induced and should start to come out now


----------



## Blob

Yea me neither but i dont think i have a choice i know my body keeps trying to go into labour but it cannot get baby into the right place :nope: This baby is going to need forced :dohh:


----------



## daniellelk

Blob said:


> Yea me neither but i dont think i have a choice i know my body keeps trying to go into labour but it cannot get baby into the right place :nope: This baby is going to need forced :dohh:

I had a text book pregnancy...right up until my due date.. then he had to decide he was going to be stubborn din't her. Bloody men! 
I hope he's not like his dad when he's here (as in attitude and stubbornness) because he's certainly being like him nah!


----------



## drea2904

Morning all:)

Lillia sounds like waters hun!! best of luck;)

Congrats laura, beautiful name.x

Blob & all ovedue ladies, massseeeevvvveee :hugs: and labour dust.xxx

Im doing ok, still really sore, swollen all over, cant get any shoes on but the big change is my nose, OMG its huge, takes over my whole face, anyone elses nose as big as their arse like mine lol?

Another lovely day here, thinking try to have our last bbq of the season!!.xx


----------



## Daisybell

Congratulations LauraK_1982 on the birth of Olivia :wohoo: beautiful name!!

babycakes76 how exciting to know that you lo will be here in less than 1week :happydance:

becs great to hear that you had a fab time at the wedding,
make sure that you take it easy today :thumbup: 
"rest is best" as OH's mum keeps telling me. :wacko:

lilia oooo how exciting hunni, dont be scared :hugs: like snoozie said phone in and let them know, Good luck :flower:

well my due date is tomorrow :happydance: no sign of baby :nope:
OH is at work and DD is going to grandparents for the day.
what to do today :shrug:


----------



## Asher

Lilia how exciting! Looks like you're off to Stepping Hill delivery eh?! Ha ha! Weird to think you only live quite nearby and you'll be exactly where I was not so long ago! Definitely sounds like your waters to me too! Good luck! x

Boo hiss Blob for still being here! You obviously have a very comfy baby!

We are waiting for MW to come for our last visit today. If she's happy with Sam's weight, we should be discharged. DH is working overtime, and I am far more organised with him out of the house than in it, even though it's me and the 3 boys. I can get far more done!

Becs have a rest sweetie, sounds like you did a bit too much. Bless! Hope you get a good nap in at some point. 

Ha ha Drea the thing about your nose killed me!!! 

Labour dust to everyone who wants it! Let's have the 35th Sept Star today! x


----------



## daniellelk

does anyone watch the home+health channel on sky? with the birth program's and bringing baby home?


----------



## Asher

Yep I watch them Danielle! I'm not watching them so much now with the baby here, but they are good programs.


----------



## daniellelk

I used to watch them, then forgot about them, but started watching them again :) mike (OH) vanish's when I put them on...don't think he like's it


----------



## Snoozie

Blob, lmao....after all this waiting baby is going to fall out!!!! I hope you are getting ready to catch lol!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck Lilia! That definitely is your waters! Guess our next star is on their way.

Mine is loving teasing me. I was getting what I thought were contractions about every 10 mins yesterday and guess what.. they blimen stopped. Grr


----------



## Jellycat

Laura congrats on Olivia Rose beautiful name xx

BTP - hope your sickness passes soon

Becs glad you enjoyed yourself at the Wedding, I got really emotional at our friends. time to put your feet up young lady !!!

Lilia Good Luck xx

Snoozie - I feel i'm not ready at the moment. Theres so many jobs I want to do round the house and relax for a couple of days before baby comes

Drea - Hope you feel better soon.... I've always had a big nose 

Danielle - I'm watching them at the moment, DH tells me off as he thinks it will scare me.... it doesn't, I think it scares him more

Right I'm off to organise and Clean.... again I'm so slow nowadays. Got my Baby Shower tommorow at my mums can't wait!!


----------



## daniellelk

Jellycat said:


> Laura congrats on Olivia Rose beautiful name xx
> 
> BTP - hope your sickness passes soon
> 
> Becs glad you enjoyed yourself at the Wedding, I got really emotional at our friends. time to put your feet up young lady !!!
> 
> Lilia Good Luck xx
> 
> Snoozie - I feel i'm not ready at the moment. Theres so many jobs I want to do round the house and relax for a couple of days before baby comes
> 
> Drea - Hope you feel better soon.... I've always had a big nose
> 
> Danielle - I'm watching them at the moment, DH tells me off as he thinks it will scare me.... it doesn't, I think it scares him more
> 
> Right I'm off to organise and Clean.... again I'm so slow nowadays. Got my Baby Shower tommorow at my mums can't wait!!

I find it really helpful! I don't like the "i didn't know I was pregnant" one's tho :/ now that would scare me alot if I went into labour all of a sudden and hadn't known I was pregnant!


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck Lilia definetly sounds like your waters mine did exactly the same last Saturday. :happydance:

To all you overdue ladies lots of :dust:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Morning all!

Lilia, it definately sounds like your waters, hopefully you're getting your bags in the car now and on your way to the hospital and hopefully going to be having the 35th baby today wooo!!

Fishy, that's what has been happening to me for the last 2/3 days! I think they are a positive thing, I can't help but think that they must be doing something, even if they are stop starting! I hope that when mine start properly it'll be a slightly easier ride because these few days a lot of the hard work will be done! It's so tempting to get DH to have a check and give me an amateur sweep! He refuses though :(

Blob... still sending labour dust your way!

Well I'm due tomorrow, I had hoped that she would be here on her due date or thereabouts but thinking now that I'd have to be starting today really in order for that to happen... but nothing yet as of this morning! I've alawys had a 'feeling' about the 8th too.. so if it doesn't happen this weekend then I'll be holding out for the 8th.. if nothing then, I shall be mostly sulking!


----------



## MrsJ08

Morning ladies :hi:

I've just got back from the lovely pedicure DH booked for me :cloud9: it was fab and my feet feel much less swollen now.

I'm having no labour signs, no discharge, no pains, no BH absolutely zip, zero, nothing!

Lilia - definitely sounds like your waters. Best of luck xxx

Lots of labour dust to everyone else that needs it :dust:

Becs - I can't get my head around you taking the dog for a 4 mile walk. It's all I can do to walk around the block or go to the supermarket. My back ends up in agony! I'm not surprised you are feeling exhausted today - you seriously need to rest woman. :hugs:

Louise & F&C - hope your contraction pains are doing something for you and your babies come soon.

Blob - what can I say? Big :hugs: to you xx

Jellycat - hope you have a lovely Baby Shower. Wish I was having one. We will be waiting to hear what lovely presents you get.

Drea - hope you feel better soon x

Sorry to anyone I have missed x


----------



## SisterRose

Heya just popping on, yay for iPhones! Been in hospital for almost 24 hours now, had my first lot of propess inserted at 1:20pm yesterday afternoon which fell out a few hours later :dohh: but they put another in right after. Been having really bad back and stomach pains since last night, had sleeping tabs, codine and paracetamol last night to help me sleep and got 5 hours. Pain is quite intense this morning and aftenoon with alot of pressure!!! Birthing ball really helps though, i feel in that much pain ATM that I'm pretty sure the propess has worked enough for them to break my wares but I won't know until they re-examine me at 1:30pm!!!! I'm really hoping baby will be here early Sunday morning latest.


----------



## MrsJ08

Best of luck Bekklez - hope things get going for you soon x


----------



## FirstBean

Good luck Bekklez hope things start moving for you soon


----------



## Daisybell

Good luck Bekklez, hopefully your lo will be here by the end of the day :happydance: xxx


----------



## Sayuri

Labour dust to yu=ou all who are due soon my due date is the 10th been getting really bad back pains


----------



## babythinkpink

Good luck Bekklez, not long now xx:hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Lilia, hope everything is going well xx

Bekks, fx'd Ellie makes an appearance soon xx

Just had a little sleep, now watching some lame film on tv!! Dont you just love Saturdays!!


----------



## daniellelk

goodluck Bekklez x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi girls!

Bekklez, hope she's here nice and quickly! SOunds like things are going well!

Becs, enjoy your lazy day, you defiantely deserve it!

We've decided last minute to decorate Lilia's nursery! SHe's not going to go into it until Wayne is back from Afghan so the cot is in our room for now, but we bought a pretty border, curtains and some wall stickers etc and we've spent today so far painting doors and putting up borders etc! It's good fun and keeping me occupied, I'm hoping being on all fours will help things along but had nothing at all today so far!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck Bekklez!

Louise I know what you mean about the amateur sweep! lol. I've been trying to think that the contraction type pains will make the real thing easier too. Need to try and keep positive! Feel so down today as was so sure I would be in labour by now. x


----------



## becs0375

I can't wait to move and paint Hope's room!! Already got a scheme in mind!!! I have so gotta go to tesco's, Murphy and Missy need food and gotta get some nibbles for our movie and chill out night!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good Luck Bekklez and I hope you have a quick and easy delivery.
Come on you overdue ladies, get those babies out! Saying that, if I hadn't been induced I think I would be impatiently still awaiting his arrival!

Just one thing though, I miss being pregnant and feeling him in my tummy. I love having him out but in the same breath I just want to be pregnant! Hormones eh?!

Well my little man is just perfect. Breast feeding like a superstar and settling in well. I am so in love. xx


----------



## Jellycat

Glad your doing so well Teeny xxx


----------



## ladykara

Has anyone changed a name by deed poll before? Ex husband has agreed to allow me to change my sons sir name and need some advice from someone who has done it before..


lilia - good luck honey

Jelly cat- have fun at your baby shower, mines next saturday, my sister has pin the sperm on the egg game ready

bekklez- good luck honey 

Loads of luck for the girls who are over due.. you guys must be dying to feel pain right now..xx


----------



## daniellelk

Still no sign of my little bundle coming :/ Tonight we are taking a huge risk...going to Sheffield to see some friend's and OH's drinking....smart of him to choose wait until i'm over due to have a drink!


----------



## becs0375

Have a nice time Danielle!!!

Teeny, so glad little man is doing so well xxx

Still feeling a bit pooped but been to tesco and walked Murphy, gonna have a bath and relax with some maltesers!!! Just had some pineapple, really fancied some when we went shopping so bought 2 of the fresh cut tubs and have eaten them both!!! I feel I will be on the loo later lol!!!


----------



## Krakir

Think of it this way Daniellelk, if your husband drinks tonight, murphy's law says you'll go into labor tonight ;)


----------



## babythinkpink

ladykara said:


> Has anyone changed a name by deed poll before? Ex husband has agreed to allow me to change my sons sir name and need some advice from someone who has done it before..

You have a few options as far as i am aware,
Because your son is a child you can immediately use the prefered name, you can ask school to use it on pegs, school books, bags and by friends.
Or you can take out a change of name deed, which is all you need to show your child's name has changed, this can be used for more than just changing it without proof and you just produce it as well as the birth cert which shows you have legally stopped using the name on the birth certificate.(bank accounts, school register etc)
However school have to use the 'legal' birth certificate name for exams or any legal documentation such as bank accounts etc.
So a change of name deed is enough to change the name for most things, while he is a child.
Deed poll I think can only be used after 18, til them the change of name deed is used, I am not sure if any of this has changed now, it was a while ago I needed to know it all! 
Best look it up or seek legal advice for the up to date facts! :hugs:xx


----------



## SisterRose

Well they broke my waters at 2:30ish and then the pain got really intense! Kept saying I couldn't do it and needed pain relief but they kept saying I wasn't in labour yet and wouldn't be for a while. Was in agony and they agreed to give me some pethadine but I was insisting I needed to push!!! They didn't believe me but examined me anyway and she was like don't panic but you're ready to push I can't feel any cervix!! I was fully dialated with babys head right down. After 3-4 pushes ellie rose was born at 5:36pm!!! Hasn't been weighed yet she is beautiful.


----------



## becs0375

Congratulations Bekks xxxxxx

I see Drazic is in labour too xx


----------



## apaton

hi ladies :wave:

blob sorry your baby isnt engaging but glad you will get to meet him /her soon :thumbup:

bekkelz congrats :wohoo:

good luck to ladies in labour :happydance:

:dust: to ladies who need it :dust:

teeny glad your little man is doing soo well :cloud9:

im trying to delete facebook , cant be bothered with it :dohh: just incase my friends on it have thought i was being ignorant :flower:

well another eventfull day for me today, turns out the bleed i had 2 weeks ago wasnt a show :cry: i thought i had 1 this morning and ended up in hospital today being monitored doc doesnt know y the bleeding has returned, but after checking me out and seeing the blood herself she decided to give me my sweep , that i was supposed to get on wed, im only 2 cm dialated though :cry: had painfull contractions every ten minutes since leaving so im bouncing on my ball trying to get things going i will keep u all up dated :thumbup: xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congratulations Bekklez!!! So happy for you :cloud9:

Teeny glad to see your little man is doing well :flower: I've been saying how I've been missing being pregnant too, it's odd isn't it!

Aw Fishy :hugs: I'm not surprised you feel down being overdue. I was thinking today that I can't believe that I could have still been pregnant now and overdue as they'd have let me go til I think the 8th and I was thinking of you and blob still waiting. Lots of labour dust :dust: for you both and everyone else that is overdue. Your little babies will be worth the wait :baby: :cloud9:

Can't remember everything else...!! Sorry for everyone I've forgotten. Good luck to I think it was lilia whose waters have broken :flower:

I can't believe that me and Matt have been married a year tomorrow! This last year has flown by and I still can't believe that we have a little baby :baby: Me and Holly have had a nice bath together and are now chilling in front of X Factor with Matt waiting for our Chinese takeaway! 

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Good luck Apaton!!! Forgot you were in the overdue club too! Lots of :dust: for you hope things get moving for you soon xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi everyone!
:hi:

Not much to report. Lots of labour signs these last few days: cramping, clearing out, intense BHs, all that fun stuff. But of course, that can go on for weeks before baby makes his move, so I am not getting too excited.
It does make me feel better about induction on Thursday knowing that my body is adjusting itself in that direction, however.
My SPD pain has been easier during the day, but just awful at night. Twice now I have woken up to go pee, gone to turn over (forgetting about the pelvic situation) and had the most sickening painful cracking sensation as something popped in or out of place. This is just revolting.
I am very ready for my body back and a baby in the cradle, please!

My darling maman arrives today, so that is the final piece in place. I can go ahead and have baby anytime!

I've been doing light cleaning and trying to get everything set up for her. It is really taking tremendous willpower not to crazy and start scrubbing down the walls a nd sorting out the garage. In a way, knowing the induction date has made my nesting go into overdrive.

Speaking of induction dates - Blob! You and I have the same one! :thumbup:
Wanna race? :haha:
I figure you'll have about 4.5 hours on me, as I get mine at 7:15 am, but you have a 7 hour time change advantage.
Come on Stars, let's make this interesting! Who wants to get a betting pool going? :rofl:
Actually, last time it took two rounds of gel to kickstart me, so I will probably put my money on Blob.

Congrats to all the new arrivals and mums!


----------



## ladykara

babythinkpink said:


> ladykara said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone changed a name by deed poll before? Ex husband has agreed to allow me to change my sons sir name and need some advice from someone who has done it before..
> 
> You have a few options as far as i am aware,
> Because your son is a child you can immediately use the prefered name, you can ask school to use it on pegs, school books, bags and by friends.
> Or you can take out a change of name deed, which is all you need to show your child's name has changed, this can be used for more than just changing it without proof and you just produce it as well as the birth cert which shows you have legally stopped using the name on the birth certificate.(bank accounts, school register etc)
> However school have to use the 'legal' birth certificate name for exams or any legal documentation such as bank accounts etc.
> So a change of name deed is enough to change the name for most things, while he is a child.
> Deed poll I think can only be used after 18, til them the change of name deed is used, I am not sure if any of this has changed now, it was a while ago I needed to know it all!
> Best look it up or seek legal advice for the up to date facts! :hugs:xxClick to expand...

Thank you honey... it says legal documents can be used in new name with a deed poll like passports and stuff but this is from the deed poll service web site and i dont even know if half of them are legit.. need to change it before ex husband sobers up !! lol


----------



## becs0375

Apaton, I really hope it turns into something for you chick xxx

Emma, that sounds lovely, I haven't had a chinese for ages!!!


----------



## Carley22

babythinkpink said:


> ladykara said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone changed a name by deed poll before? Ex husband has agreed to allow me to change my sons sir name and need some advice from someone who has done it before..
> 
> You have a few options as far as i am aware,
> Because your son is a child you can immediately use the prefered name, you can ask school to use it on pegs, school books, bags and by friends.
> Or you can take out a change of name deed, which is all you need to show your child's name has changed, this can be used for more than just changing it without proof and you just produce it as well as the birth cert which shows you have legally stopped using the name on the birth certificate.(bank accounts, school register etc)
> However school have to use the 'legal' birth certificate name for exams or any legal documentation such as bank accounts etc.
> So a change of name deed is enough to change the name for most things, while he is a child.
> Deed poll I think can only be used after 18, til them the change of name deed is used, I am not sure if any of this has changed now, it was a while ago I needed to know it all!
> Best look it up or seek legal advice for the up to date facts! :hugs:xxClick to expand...

You'll need to go to a solicitor for the documents but a name can be changed before your son is 18 with signitures from both parents as thats how i changed mine when i was 12.



OH my god!!! Bekkles im so jealous as we were the same due date!!! Congrats tho hun and best of luck to drazic and lilia. EXCITED


----------



## lilbumpblue

daniellelk said:


> does anyone watch the home+health channel on sky? with the birth program's and bringing baby home?

Me me me!! Even DF has started watching them with me now :) 



ladykara said:


> Has anyone changed a name by deed poll before? Ex husband has agreed to allow me to change my sons sir name and need some advice from someone who has done it before..
> 
> 
> lilia - good luck honey
> 
> Jelly cat- have fun at your baby shower, mines next saturday, my sister has pin the sperm on the egg game ready
> 
> bekklez- good luck honey
> 
> Loads of luck for the girls who are over due.. you guys must be dying to feel pain right now..xx

I changed my name by deed poll, to confusing to explain what & why lol, i got a solicitor to write it up for me then both he & I signed it! ...i use my amended name on everything! x



Bekklez said:


> Well they broke my waters at 2:30ish and then the pain got really intense! Kept saying I couldn't do it and needed pain relief but they kept saying I wasn't in labour yet and wouldn't be for a while. Was in agony and they agreed to give me some pethadine but I was insisting I needed to push!!! They didn't believe me but examined me anyway and she was like don't panic but you're ready to push I can't feel any cervix!! I was fully dialated with babys head right down. After 3-4 pushes ellie rose was born at 5:36pm!!! Hasn't been weighed yet she is beautiful.

OMG congrats hunni, i was just around the corner at the time she was born collecting my pram & moses basket from work!! xxx 

Does everyone have their prams in the house now?? 

Iv been having very unusual discharge, so think i may be loing my plug...also woke last night with terrible stitch like pain across the top of my bump, turned over and got it again...it was awful! x

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## drea2904

Massive Congrats Bekklez;)

Hope its happening now Apaton, labour dust honey!!

Thinking of those hopefully in labour, Lilia & Drazic,,hopefully Blob aswell!

My baby having a real moving day, he is all over the place, really kicking lumps out of me, hopefully as he want out.... Im happy to wait till the hospital on Thursday tho and get my date then!. My Mason is 4, been fully toilet trained for 2 years, and now in the last month has started pooing himself all the time, Ive now had 5 in just over 24 hours? I just dont understand why he has started this, I mean Im going to have a newborn's bum to clean in a couple of weeks and I could do without this! i could understand him starting it maybe when baby is her like for attention but not just now, think ill need to speak to heath visitor.

Hope everyone else is good, sorry for lack of personals:)>xxxx


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats Bekklez


----------



## Blob

Bekk :wohoo: :wohoo: Congrats hun!!

Apaton i really hope this is it for you its so poop being so overdue :nope:

I was watching the homebirths today...makes me want to cancel my induction :haha: i will decide on Wed night :) 

:hugs: to everyone...


----------



## Louise3512uk

Congratulations Bekklez! Can't wait to see piccies... so that's baby 35 then!

Good luck to apaton and Drazic, hope things go quickly and smoothly from now on! 

Sorry but don't have the energy to do any more personals, feeling so down in the dumps tonight! Have spent the day decorating and the baby's room is almost done bar ironing curtains and putting wall stickers up, I really thought things would get going today.... come on baby! I know I'm queue jumping but Daddy really needs to meet you soon!!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Blob

Ooooh forgot :flower: Good Luck Drazic!!!

Louise :hugs: Hope things happen and you dont join us in the overdue club :( Though TBH i'm feeling more positive now i've got to a week :haha: Has to be here soon right??


----------



## lilbumpblue

drea2904 said:


> Massive Congrats Bekklez;)
> 
> Hope its happening now Apaton, labour dust honey!!
> 
> Thinking of those hopefully in labour, Lilia & Drazic,,hopefully Blob aswell!
> 
> My baby having a real moving day, he is all over the place, really kicking lumps out of me, hopefully as he want out.... Im happy to wait till the hospital on Thursday tho and get my date then!. My Mason is 4, been fully toilet trained for 2 years, and now in the last month has started pooing himself all the time, Ive now had 5 in just over 24 hours? I just dont understand why he has started this, I mean Im going to have a newborn's bum to clean in a couple of weeks and I could do without this! i could understand him starting it maybe when baby is her like for attention but not just now, think ill need to speak to heath visitor.
> 
> Hope everyone else is good, sorry for lack of personals:)>xxxx

Have you introduced any new foods or juice or anything maybe his body is adjusting or having a reaction to it...5 in 24 hrs seems a LOT of poopng lol x



Louise3512uk said:


> Congratulations Bekklez! Can't wait to see piccies... so that's baby 35 then!
> 
> Good luck to apaton and Drazic, hope things go quickly and smoothly from now on!
> 
> Sorry but don't have the energy to do any more personals, feeling so down in the dumps tonight! Have spent the day decorating and the baby's room is almost done bar ironing curtains and putting wall stickers up, I really thought things would get going today.... come on baby! I know I'm queue jumping but Daddy really needs to meet you soon!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well xx

Awww Louise big big hugs hunni, fx for you xxx


----------



## xemmax

congratulations bekklez xx


----------



## Asher

Congrats Bekklez! Well done mrs! So quick! Hope Drazic and Lilia are doing ok. xx


----------



## Choc1985

Congrats everyone on there babies
Sending positive labour vibes to all that want them

Sorry don't get on here much at the min lol just waitin fir izzy mai to wake up for a feed then we can go to bed lol I'm shattered today lol 

Took izzy shopping on my own yesterday parked in the mother and baby space it felt so so strange 

Will try catch up and do personals tomorrow cos izzy is awake now lol xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Congrats Bekklez x x 

Good luck Lilia, Apaton & Drazic x x

:dust: to Louise x x

Glad you are feeling more positive Blob :hugs:

Nothing to report here, not so much as a Braxton Hicks :cry:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hugs Louise, here's hoping baby arrives on your due date. I always remember your date as its my wedding anniversary! 

Choc I'm doing the same, waiting for holly to wake for a feed so I can go to bed! Hope izzy is doing well Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hugs Louise, here's hoping baby arrives on your due date. I always remember your date as its my wedding anniversary! 

Choc I'm doing the same, waiting for holly to wake for a feed so I can go to bed! Hope izzy is doing well Xx


----------



## BLONDIE35

Congratulations to Bekklez!!

Good luck to Drazic and Apaton and can't wait to see pics when babies are here.

Blob - You get yourself all geared up for the due date and nothing happens it's such a bugger I had that last time. Only a week left for you so hopefully baby will make an appearance over the next few days.

Louise - Good luck to you too and hope to hear some news over the next few days.

To anyone else that I may have forgotten who are overdue or now due. Lots of labour dust to you. xx


----------



## Jellycat

Apaton good luck and keep on bouncing xxx

Bekkelez - Big Congratulations

Drazic - Good Luck, hope everything is going well xx

Louise - Hope things start moving for you soon xx

Emzy - I'm the same as you as my 1st wedding Anniversary is a couple of days after my due date.... It feels really strange thinking this time last year all the planning and organising and now doing the same again this year !

Been Busy cleaning and scrubbing the bathroom, going to tackle the Nursery tomorrow afternoon. Got really bad hip pain tonight and my ankle is swollen again and on top of that constant heartburn, hope I manage to get a decent night sleep tonight

Sweet dreams xx


----------



## apaton

hi ladies thanx for all your well wishes , im sitting here having contractions every 5 minutes exhaused! , hope this really is it im unsure when to phone thoe hospital, going to time some more but think itll have to be soon :haha:, this better be it or ill never cope with labour :haha:

good luck drazic :dust:

louise hope labour comes soon :dust: !

blob you are right being overdue sucks :cry:

happy aniversary to jellycat and emzy when it comes i cant remember when you said it was emma :dohh:

:dust::dust: to all you ladies who need and want it , i was going to try remember stuff to write but its too sore and its 2:27 am :( xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh apaton! Hope this is it for you? How's it going now? Hope those contractions are still going. good luck hun, you'll have your baby really soon! X


----------



## 123Deirdre

he was born via emergency c-section after heart rate dipping funny and in over 12 hours of hard hard labour had only got to 6cm (i walked in at 2.5cm) cervix was thinning just wasnt opening. poor Roxson got very tired and was delivered at 10.24pm weighing 7lb 13oz at 38wks 2days, 54 cm long and HC of 34.5cm.
he lovesssss the boob....my nipples are killing me!


----------



## 123Deirdre

piccies
 



Attached Files:







Roxson day 3.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 5









Roxson.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## becs0375

Deidre, Congratulations, he is gorgeous xxxx

Apaton, I hope this is it and that you don't have to wait too long xx

Drazic, hope little Simba has arrived, been checking fb for updates from her sister xx

Blob, so glad you are feeling more positive!!

Louise, Lilia better hurry up!!

Lilia, just seen on fb that she has had her baby xxx Congratulations xxxxx Looks like she has called it Charlie Jack xxxx

I had a brill nights sleep, feel loads better!! Had very spontaneous sex which was fab, but its has started nothing!! I have come to the conclusion that she will be late and we have waited all this time for her so a few more days won't matter!!! Just had some ready brek and a cuppa!! I love Sunday mornings!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratultions Deidrie - you were due the same day as me x

Congrats to Lilia x

I hope Apaton's baby is here now..... X

I had a decent night's sleep, trying to decide whether to snooze or get up. Just read on Twitter that Wayne Rooney was up to no good with a prostitute while Colleen was pregnant! Nice! When will these idiotic selfish men learn??!! 

X


----------



## babythinkpink

drea2904 said:


> My Mason is 4, been fully toilet trained for 2 years, and now in the last month has started pooing himself all the time, Ive now had 5 in just over 24 hours? I just dont understand why he has started this, I mean Im going to have a newborn's bum to clean in a couple of weeks and I could do without this! i could understand him starting it maybe when baby is her like for attention but not just now, think ill need to speak to heath visitor.

Could be a tummy bug or he is just sensing change, My dd (2+8months) Has been a right monkey the last month, i mean really different, she has mine or dh's attention all the time but has started playing up BIG TIME!:shrug:

Louise, Happy due date hun, hope your little pink bundle makes her appearance soon for Mummy and Daddy!:hugs:

Bekklez, Many congratulations, can't wait to see pics! :hugs:

Deirdre, Congratulations, he is lovely, hope you recover soon xx

My mind gone blank, (nothing unusual there!)

Tried for dtd last night, but no interest from dh, the x box was a bigger pull than me naked saying 'come on I know you want me' Honestly I am huge, how i expect him to even get close what ever gymnastics we perform i don't know!:haha:

Had egg on toast, and glass of milk, feel a little less sick.

Lots of :dust: to those wanting it, I think that is just about all of us now!! 

38 weeks today, my earliest was 39+6 and i really hope i can beat that and go into labour naturally b4 due date because i know how horrible it is being late, so huge :hugs: to overdue ladies, It's no fun seeing your due date come and go:nope:

Back later, have a lovely day all, even though it is rainy here, all my washing is out and now will have to go in to the tumble:laundry:

:hugs:

:baby:tp xx


----------



## Asher

Woohoo congrats Lilia and Deidre!! 

Apaton fingers crossed you're well on your way xx

MrsJO8, yay for a good sleep. And Wayne Rooney! Didn't know that! He is far more monkey than man though! 

Had a good sleep myself. Little Sam fed a lot in the evening, then fed at 1.30 for almost an hour and a half. But then he slept until now! He has just woken up! Good lad!


----------



## becs0375

Asher, Sam is a good lad xx

Mrs J, Wayne Rooney is a tool, why she stays with him I don't know, oh yes I forgot about his huge..........bank balance!!!! Amazing what money can do for you!! Mind you saying that I don't think if Ian had that much money I would stay if he treated me like a pleb! 

Now on way out with doggy, don't know where we are gonna take him!!! Have a nice day!!


----------



## MissDX

Hello everyone!! Sorry I never really posted much, I often read, but at the beginning I had little access to the computer, and by the time I did everyone had already made friendships and connections and I didn't quite know where to start or fit in! Haha.

Anyway, just so I've not abandoned the list, I had a little boy on the 3rd September and he weighed 8lb 9oz (my little chunky monkey) ((oh, I am listed under the 8th September))

Congratulations to everyone who has had there little ones, and good luck to all those waiting to meet yours xxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow congrats to Bekklez and the other new mummies!

FX Asher is having her LO as we speak.

I kept being awoken to cramps last night but as normal they didn't lead to anything other than a very tired Fish today with what I think is the beginning of a migraine as my vision has gone blurry.

:hugs: to Blob and Louise and any other of you lovely ladies overdue (or about to go overdue) xx


----------



## daniellelk

Krakir said:


> Think of it this way Daniellelk, if your husband drinks tonight, murphy's law says you'll go into labor tonight ;)

Well I'm still here :/ lot's of braxton hick's but that's about it!!



ladykara said:


> Has anyone changed a name by deed poll before? Ex husband has agreed to allow me to change my sons sir name and need some advice from someone who has done it before..

I'v been looking at changing my name my deedpoll for a while...I found this website...along with load's of other's like!
This link is for info on changing a childs name. 
https://www.ukdps.co.uk/CanIChangeMyChildrensNames.html

Website is expensive compared to the other's on google..so not sure if it's trusted or not :S



123Deirdre said:


> he was born via emergency c-section after heart rate dipping funny and in over 12 hours of hard hard labour had only got to 6cm (i walked in at 2.5cm) cervix was thinning just wasnt opening. poor Roxson got very tired and was delivered at 10.24pm weighing 7lb 13oz at 38wks 2days, 54 cm long and HC of 34.5cm.
> he lovesssss the boob....my nipples are killing me!




MissDX said:


> Hello everyone!! Sorry I never really posted much, I often read, but at the beginning I had little access to the computer, and by the time I did everyone had already made friendships and connections and I didn't quite know where to start or fit in! Haha.
> 
> Anyway, just so I've not abandoned the list, I had a little boy on the 3rd September and he weighed 8lb 9oz (my little chunky monkey) ((oh, I am listed under the 8th September))
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who has had there little ones, and good luck to all those waiting to meet yours xxxx


Congratulation's


----------



## Fish&Chips

There is another thread saying that Drazic is in labor! Good luck xxx


----------



## drea2904

Morning all;)

Congrats Dierdre & MissD>xx

Really hope Apaton & Drazic are well on thier way and any other ovedue mummys are the same! DUST DUST DUST!!

Thanks BTP & lil blue bump, I just cant understand it, no its not been a bug lil blue as he does poo quite a bit, it was 2 fri after 5pm and then 2 sat up to 2pm so not like 5 in one night, they were hard so had to be squeezed if you know what I mean, I wonder if it is that he see's us getting ready for baby coming and feels he has to play up, but then he is losing out on treats now so we will see, he managed the toilet this morning so Ill see what today brings, had a long chat with him (as positive as it can be with a 4 yr old lol)

Hope this finds the rest of you well and we get a wee surge of Sept Stars today!!.x


----------



## apaton

i am still here but in early labour , i ended up in the cmu last night till 5 this morning, the nice midwife let me come home with a tens machine and its fab :thumbup: contractions have eased a bit ,midwife said this could happen due to sweep , she said when i cant handle it anymore to go back in, but managed a few hours sleep with the machine on :thumbup:

deardri baby is gorgeous :cloud9:

congrats to the new mummies and :dust: to any1 who wants it xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Apaton - great to hear you are in labour and coping with the tens (feeling glad I've got one now) I really hope your baby arrives by the end of the day x


----------



## Blob

:wohoo: for all the new babies, congratulations mummies :flower:

Sam is doing so well :cloud9:

Yaay Apaton least it means your LO will be here soon... mine just has 1 week left now if i refuse induction or 4 days if i dont :lol:


----------



## apaton

tens are highly reccomended lol, i wish i had got 1 but the nice midwife lady let me borrow it, does any1 know if a hot bath will slow things down ? 

blob wont be long for you either :thumbup: bet you cant wait :wohoo: x


----------



## jenos

Hi everyone congratulations to all the new mommys I'm very jealous. Well I'm 4 days overdue now with no real signs that anything is happening and feeling really down about it all now. I was so sure and so were a lot of other peole including the mw that I would be early but no it wasn't to be. Just to top everything of my OH has started his :growlmad:paternity leave I tried to tell him not to but he has so if I don't go into labour and get induced at 14 days overdue he will have to be back at work the next day which may be before I actually give birth so now I'm scared and upset the I could up all alone in labour and when i have to come home. I've tried about every method of eviction and nothing is working and I just really didn't want to feel like this I wanted to be all excited and happy but I just can't I don't know if some of it is the hormones or not I just feel really down in the dumps today 
Sorry about the moans I know there is a lot of us overdue and feeling the same I hope these babies hurry up and make an appearance before their moms go mad
Sorry for the selfish post didn't mean to start ranting but it just seemed to happen. Well here is some labour dust for everyone who wants it 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Blob

I think bath is meant to help the pain but if you want a pool birth you dont get in until established labour as it is meant to slow things down. TBH though you are going to have your baby soon so i would relax and do what you think is best just now :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Jenos :hugs: I was feeling like this a few days ago... everyone said i was going to be early it was mad i had early labour and everything :dohh: But never mind... I have no signs at all my baby is still 'free' no plug loss nothing...

Just got to get through the few days where you feel like crap and then realise that your baby IS going to be here soon. How long we've all waiting for our LOs a week or two more isnt that bad :hugs: 

About your OH thats a bit shit :nope: I really hope you go soon...what was his logic for starting it now??


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks for the congrats! Hoping to go home today, fingers crossed. Just wanted to say she was 6lb 2oz! She is fab. Few pics on facebook but will do a birth story and upload some when I get home. Congrats to other new mummies and lots of luck and dust to others expecting them soon! Xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Morning ladies! Happy due date to me, happy due date to me, happy due date to me, happy due date to me!!! (and daisy!!)

Congratulations to all the new mummies and good luck to the few ladies who are about to become new mummies!! Unfortunately i'm still here!

Nothing overnight, although I woke up and went to the loo this morning and lost a bit more of what I can only presume was a little lump of plug.. surely has to be a good sign! We're off out with the dog now to help things along. Every time I grunt or groan or anything DH asks what's happening, I feel really guilty saying... nothing!

Sending lots of labour dust to fishy, blob and all the other over due ladies!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

I've just seen that Drazic has had her baby! Wooo yay at last! Congratulations to her and hubby, can't wait to see piccies!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations Drazic and Bekklez and Deidre on your new arrivals. 
Happy due date Louise. xx
Sending out big hugs to all the overdue mummies and hopefully not much more waiting now. 
Blob...I did say that I wouldn't be induced again, just because it was as far away from a homebirth as I could imagine. Hooked up to the drip and constantly monitored was a bit of a pain really. Going to the toilet was a nightmare!!! Just something to think about. xx

Enjoy your day September Star mummies and Mummies to be. xx


----------



## Asher

Happy Due Date Louise! FXd things move soon!! 

Congrats Drazic! Welcome Simba! x

Hi Teeny hope your little man is doing good? x


----------



## babythinkpink

To those not wanting to be induced, I was induced twice with a pessary, and the only difference was a faster labour, i was not hooked up to a drip with either one, and monitoring was more when established labour was there and i was not moving about much, so they just monitored when they could.
It may be worth finding out from your hospital what difference it will make and how they induce, my first birth was drip induced and a world away from the pessary, it was awful and i had every intervention going.
The next 2 were as close to natural births as possible even being induced, and my last labour was natural to start but because waters had broken over 18 hours i needed a drip, so it was more restiricting than the induced labours! 

Certainly worth finding out if any of your worries are a possibility at the hospital where you are due to deliver.

I would not turn down induction if i were late, if anything you have the ability to plan at least when you will have the baby! (ish!)

Congratulations to more mummies, every time i check more babies are here! :happydance:

Roast dinner today, Yum, its chicken today, a lovely ham and mash tomorrow and roast beef on tuesday, I have it all planned and my shopping done for this week, I have a few apple crumbles in the freezer too, still just thinking about food:haha:

Back later, had a nice rest this morning, i am trying to keep rested and have as much energy for labour as possible, just i may be spending half my day asleep for the next few weeks! 

:hugs:

:baby:tp xx


----------



## ladykara

congrats to the new mummies !!!:wohoo:


----------



## daniellelk

apaton said:


> i am still here but in early labour , i ended up in the cmu last night till 5 this morning, the nice midwife let me come home with a tens machine and its fab :thumbup: contractions have eased a bit ,midwife said this could happen due to sweep , she said when i cant handle it anymore to go back in, but managed a few hours sleep with the machine on :thumbup:
> 
> deardri baby is gorgeous :cloud9:
> 
> congrats to the new mummies and :dust: to any1 who wants it xxx

I'm starting to wish i'd got a TEN's now.


----------



## apaton

the bath didnt slow them down , there worse much more intense :flower:

happy due date louise :wohoo:

congrats drazic :wohoo:

baby thinkpink enjoy your roast dinner :flower:

danielle, i didnt buy one, did plan to never got round to it, the midwife gave me one at the hospital , ive just to bring it back in with me :thumbup: maybe ask if they have any when its time :hugs: 

im timing again going to phone them soon xx


----------



## Asher

Sounds like things are going well Apaton! xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Oohhh good luck Apaton! Naughty girl for stealing my due date, although I'll let you off as you're late!

I just lost another load of my plug..... pretty please this means things are starting? Anoyone know a lot about this and what it means?! Or could it just be nothing!?


----------



## Carley22

i dont know anything about it louise but i really hope things are starting for you xxx


----------



## daniellelk

apaton said:


> the bath didnt slow them down , there worse much more intense :flower:
> 
> happy due date louise :wohoo:
> 
> congrats drazic :wohoo:
> 
> baby thinkpink enjoy your roast dinner :flower:
> 
> danielle, i didnt buy one, did plan to never got round to it, the midwife gave me one at the hospital , ive just to bring it back in with me :thumbup: maybe ask if they have any when its time :hugs:
> 
> im timing again going to phone them soon xx


our hospital doesn't have them, we have to rent them from a private compony's


----------



## Daisybell

*Huge Congratulations to Bekks, 123Deirdre and Drazic *

apaton how exciting :happydance: good luck sounds like your lo maybe here soon :flower:

*Happy due date to me  and you too Louise 
*



Louise3512uk said:


> Oohhh good luck Apaton! Naughty girl for stealing my due date, although I'll let you off as you're late!
> 
> I just lost another load of my plug..... pretty please this means things are starting? Anoyone know a lot about this and what it means?! Or could it just be nothing!?

well i havnt lost my plug yet, i think it varies from what i have read hun but it is a step in the right direction :thumbup: fx'd things will start soon :dust:

well i have the MW coming round tomorrow i'm intrested to see if baby had droped any more xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Louise I lost a little clearish bit of my plug a week before I had her and then loads of it the day before and it was bloody then. Fx not long to go now!

Congrats drazic!!! Yay these stars are coming thick and fast now! 

:dust: for the overdue club Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Louise I lost a little clearish bit of my plug a week before I had her and then loads of it the day before and it was bloody then. Fx not long to go now!

Congrats drazic!!! Yay these stars are coming thick and fast now! 

:dust: for the overdue club Xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Congrats to the new Mummy's!!! xxx

FX for all you overdue ladies...iv got 2 days until my due date but had 2 quite strong painful tightenings whilst out today they were an hour apart...but nothing since :( xx


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations 123Deirdre and Drazic 

Louise great news about the plug definatly move in the right direction !!

Apaton good luck :wohoo: glad you think the TENS is helping as mine arrived this week

Had my baby shower today, it was great playing games and food. Baby received so many gifts:

Rainforest activity Mat, Wooden Bookends, Blackout Blinds, Top & Tail Bowl, 
Ear Therometer, Wicker Toy Box, Ceramic Baby Prints Voucher
Hungry Caterpillar Bodysuits, Pram elephant Toy, Bath Therometer, Baby Grooming kit
Loads of Baby Toiletries, Fleece Blanket and Travel Changing Mat

Heres a couple of pics to bore you all


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Jenos, did he say why he decided to take his paternity on a set day? I would be livid I have to admit. FX your LO arrives soon. I was the same and thought (as did quite a few people) that my boy would be early. It just makes the wait seem so much longer doesn't it?

Congrats Drazic!!!

Happy due date to Louise and Daisy!

Louise I lost a bit of my plug about 3 days ago and bits of it since then, the most recent being a very small amount this morning. For some people it means labor is hours away but for me it doesn't seem to be that way. I'm hoping to see some with blood in it as I've heard that means a lot more. FX it's a good sign for you hun.

Just been for a bloody long walk which I'm soooo hoping will help as I'm blimen scared of my sweep tomorrow! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh and once again.. GOOD LUCK apaton!!!! xx


----------



## ladykara

jellycat- wow girl you got loads of stuff !!!! glad it went well.. x

Louise- i went into labour 3 days after my plug came out when i had my son.. really hope it starts for you soon x

Fish and chips- are you staying pregnant just to keep the rest of girls company... you must be really feeling it now honey.. good luck with the sweep tomorrow, my mum is hoping my one will come tomorrow as my sisters birthday was Saturday, my mums today so tomorrow would a be a great day for mine to have her birthday. x

i have been looking at all the newborn baby photos the "already sep star mums" have been putting up on FB... OMG how cute !!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi all!

Jellycat what lovely gifts! Glad you had a nice time!

Well..... MY WATERS HAVE GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just got back from the hospital after having it confirmed.... I thought I was still losing more and more plug, when I went to the loo it was just liquid though and it had been trickling out every time I moved... when I checked it had gone right through a pantyliner on to my pants! So because I lost my first stuff this morning, I have to go in at 8.30am tomorrow to be induced if things don't progress on their own overnight. I've been having some more cramps and tightenings for the past couple of hours so fingers crossed it happens on its own! Don't want much I know!!! Hee hee..

Sorry for selfish post, just so pleased that things have gotten going at last!


----------



## daniellelk

Louise3512uk said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Jellycat what lovely gifts! Glad you had a nice time!
> 
> Well..... MY WATERS HAVE GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Just got back from the hospital after having it confirmed.... I thought I was still losing more and more plug, when I went to the loo it was just liquid though and it had been trickling out every time I moved... when I checked it had gone right through a pantyliner on to my pants! So because I lost my first stuff this morning, I have to go in at 8.30am tomorrow to be induced if things don't progress on their own overnight. I've been having some more cramps and tightenings for the past couple of hours so fingers crossed it happens on its own! Don't want much I know!!! Hee hee..
> 
> Sorry for selfish post, just so pleased that things have gotten going at last!

Goodluck hun xx


----------



## becs0375

Howdy ladies xxx

Congrats to all the new Mums and good luck Apaton xxx

We took Murphy out for a 5 mile walk, it was up and down hills and towards the end I was suffering!!! It was lovely tho, if nothing else I will sleep well tonight!! Well I have my 40 wk mw appointment in the morning, here they call the hospital to get a date for induction!! Then I have another session of reflexology tomorrow afternoon!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Evening ladies, firstly my apologies for deciding not to catch up on 25 pages!!!! Crikey what on earth do we all find to talk about lol.
Well i've had a fairly exciting day, i woke up this morning witht eh most excrutiating pain in my kidneys thinking 'uh oh here we go again with urine samples & antibiotics'. DH bought me a cold drink up to bed plus a cuppa as it usually settles if i flush myself through with lots of fluids. Nothing! Then DH bought me breakfast in bed and another cuppa as i was still soooo tired & hoped to get back to sleep, at this point i took a paracetamol too. Nothing!
So i gave in, got up & ran a bath which seemed to ease it a little for about half an hour. Then tufty woke up & had a mad wriggle (he/she seems to have moved across my tummy squite a lot overnight) which bought on the pain again accompanied by lower abdo pain.
I got out the bath as i felt all i wanted to do was be up & walking around. At this point 2 friends contacted me & after i explained my symptoms they said their labours started very early on in a similar way. I didn't really think it could have been labour until this point :dohh:. 
I've spent my day keeping busy & active & the pain is pretty much the same. I'd describe it just like i used to feel a day or two before i was due on :thumbup:. I have no idea if it is the real deal or not, ,sometimes i kinda think i'm imagining it (does that sound crazy - cos i kinda feel it right now). Over the past hour or so my tummy feels tighter than it has done - like i need to hold onto it when i get up :haha: and by god do i feel like i need a wee (bladder sensation not kidney) but nothing comes when i sit on the loo :growlmad:.
If anyone is fussed to read this - what do you think? I'm staying pretty chilled as i don't want to get my hopes up, esp as i had been convinced i'd be going over. I've even sent DH to his friends an hour away as he had planned to see them & i told him i'd ring if i thought things were progressing.

Anyway, i guess only time will tell eh :shrug: & Carley is up to date with everything to update you all as & when it does all kick off :thumbup:.

Ann - when was your due date babe? 

Ummm - not sure what else to write lol, i feel a bit out of it at the moment haha. When i got home earlier my neighbour had accepted a parcel for me - it's my 'paranoid mother' monitor :haha:. I vowed i wouldn't get an angelcare one but it was mega cheap so i gave in, just installed it in the swinging crib & it seems to be great........won't be having any of that annoying ticking though :growlmad: just want it for the noise & the alarm function - god forbid i should EVER need it.

Right, i think i should go get some coke to wake Tufty & see if moving him/her around will progress things :winkwink:. Sending good luck & best wishes to all those who need it xxx


----------



## becs0375

Louise, good luck!!!!! You will have to text me and let me know so I can update!!!

Jelly, they are gorgeous gifts!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

I will text you Becs, I'll try not to do it in the middle of the night though as you must be so tired after that walk!!

Limpets, fingers crossed it has started for you! My tightenings are accompanied by period pains, I had a constant backache for a few hours a couple of days ago, it's hard to know what anything means really, but hope it's going to get going for you soon!


----------



## becs0375

Don't worry about texting me in the night, I am up most of the time anyways lol!!!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

> I just lost another load of my plug..... pretty please this means things are starting? Anoyone know a lot about this and what it means?! Or could it just be nothing!?

 Aww Louise - i really do hope things are happening for you sweetheart......but (i'm so so sorry but i know i'd wanna know) loosing your plug is only seen medically as an indicator that you are at the end stage of a pregnancy (which in itself is a good thing :thumbup:) but it can re-build itself up within a few days, it tends not to be viewed as a sign of anything else.......saying that most people's plugs tend to be forced out due to the baby & waters moving down & inevitably out so it kinda contradicts itself (as medical opinions often do :dohh:). Positive thoughts & happy vibes hun - that baby will be out any day now i bet! (hope this doesn't upset you or anyone else........i feel so bad :nope:)

Woohoo Jellycat - awesome baby shower gifts, i'm having mine once Tufty is here as people were stuck with what to buy (i have very fussy friends who wanted to buy for a specific sex lol). Which playmat is it - the long one or the round one? I have to long one, my cat is in love with the giraffe :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good Luck Louise...It is so exciting and I am so pleased for you- on your due date as well! xx


----------



## ladykara

limpetsmum- This sounds exactly like what i had last weekend, i went straight into labour ward and they said my urine tests came back positive on their little machine for all kinds of things so they said i a UTI, i was also getting mild contractions every 8 min, i couldnt feel them as i was in so much pain anyway but the machine was picking them up... everything died down and i was sent home, 3 days later my lab results of my urine infection came back all negative so they dont know what it was.. The scary thing is all the symptoms are exactly like what labor feels like. it could well be start of labor or a UTI which in it self can start labor..


----------



## Jellycat

Louise that has just completed my perfect day... I'm so happy for you :hugs: 

Limpets our mat is the round one, I've just put it together and realised I can't dismantle it whoops :blush:...... hope things start progressing for you soon xx My friends are all convinced i'm having a boy, one has even knitted blue clothes for the baby! I haven't got a clue

F&C - Everyone keeps thinking I'm going to be early, you wait I'll end up going Overdue too, hope fishy decides to get things moving soon xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

Thanks Kara - exactly why i refuse to admit i'm in any kind of labour lol. I will go dipstick my urine when i need another wee - see if anything comes up :thumbup: Doesn't help that i don't have a midwife as such to contact if i did need to & i'd feel a fraud calling labour ward!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ohh Louise!!! So excited for you. And on your due date as well! Good Luck chick Xx


----------



## Asher

Argh Louise how exciting!! Good luck sweetie!! xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

So exciting! Although silly me shouldn't have packed all my maternity pads! Normal pads just don't quite cut it, have gone through 2 pairs of trousers already!!

Starting to get some more regular stronger tightenings and cramps... I presume I'm allowed to call them contractions now?! Really hopeful that it happens overnight so I can continue to be midwife led and not induced in morning!


----------



## Asher

Aw Louise it gives me goose bumps! I was soooo excited when my waters broke, especially when I started getting proper pains! You know it's bad when it soaks through everything! Wow!! Lilia is en route! Bet Wayne is beside himself! I reckon you can call them contractions now - you're in labour! :happydance:


----------



## MrsJ08

Louise3512uk said:


> Hi all!
> Well..... MY WATERS HAVE GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo: brilliant news - I'm so pleased for you, I know how much you need your little lady to come before DH goes away xxxxxxx On your due date too x

Happy Due date to Daisy x

Jellycat - looks like you had a lovely baby shower and some fab pressie's :cloud9:

:hi: Limpets - good to have you back. Really hope this is the start of something for you :hugs:

F&C - sorry you are feeling so fed up, I feel fed up and it's not even my due date yet. Really hope something happens for you really soon :hugs:

Where is Blob today? :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey Louise!!! Good luck hun! I am so happy that your dh will get to spend some time with LO before he has to leave :hugs: My due date was the 2nd, so Thursday.. tomorrow I'll be 4 days overdue. 

apaton, that all sounds very exciting and promising! Keep us posted!

Thanks for all your thoughts.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Come on baby Fishy!!!! Hurry up!! Have you got a text buddy Fishy? 

I was wondering about blob too, no text from her or anything... here's hoping she is in labour!!

Sooo exited for you Louise, I'll be popping on here all night during feeds to check for news!! I'm starting to master feeding with one hand, but can't really type much with one hand lol 

Matt is going back to work tomorrow after 3 lovely weeks off... so I'm flying solo! Eek! We've had a lovely anniversary (albeit a very tired one, Holly was up 3 times in the night for a feed!) and he bought me a lovely pandora bracelet! He got me a couple of charms to go on it too including a cute little pram!

Here's a couple of recent Holly pics for anyone that's interested! I take so many photos lol

:dust: to all that need it!

xx
 



Attached Files:







holly.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 3









holly 2.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck Louise hope things progress on there own


----------



## elmaxie

Wooo I just tried to catch up but failed miserably....so am so sorry if I missed anyone!

Louise and apaton fantastic news...hope babies will be here soon. Can't wait to see pics!
And also Louise I am glad your OH will have time with baby too!

Congrats star mummies on your new babies....so glad to see that you have had baby Drazic...hoping your feeling better.

Hoping everyone else is doing well...wishing loads of labour dust on the over due star mummies...and hugs too!

Labour dust to those who would like it too...

I can't really remember who was talking about inductions but I had a new thing for my induction...might have just been new to my hosp and widely used else where....but it was like a small piece of ribbon which had the induction hormone in the material and the end was placed up and behind my cervix. I was then left for 4-6 hours to see what happened in which time I started to have mild contractions. Once they got to every 3 mins they removed the tape and checked my cervix...by this time I had a bloody show/plug coming away and was 4cm dilated. I then had my waters broken a few hours later when my contractions were stronger and after that they became extremely strong and literaly on top of each other and an hour later I was pushing out Hannah.
I was strapped to a monitor on and off and should have had a clip for monitoring put on her head but they seemed happy just checking her heart rate and all was fine. 

Ermm, can't really remember much else that I have read.

Hope to see the stars number increasing in the next few days....

We are doing well, Hannah has really come on leaps and bounds and is more alert and awake rather than just sleeping all the time and being forced awake to feed. I finally feel like I have my little girl.

Still have to write my birth story and just can't seem to catch up with you chatty ladies!

Will be back soon...keep well and hope to see more wee baby pics soon!

Hugs 

Emma.xx


----------



## Snoozie

Good luck Louise!!!!!! Sending you some labour vibes for tonight.xxxx

F &C, hope you go into labour very soon.xxx

Blob, any night now! FX.xxxx


----------



## jenos

Good luck Louise so please your LO is on her way as well as a tad jealous


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw Emma that's fab news about Hannah, I'm so pleased she is doing well now xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Louise3512uk said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Jellycat what lovely gifts! Glad you had a nice time!
> 
> Well..... MY WATERS HAVE GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Just got back from the hospital after having it confirmed.... I thought I was still losing more and more plug, when I went to the loo it was just liquid though and it had been trickling out every time I moved... when I checked it had gone right through a pantyliner on to my pants! So because I lost my first stuff this morning, I have to go in at 8.30am tomorrow to be induced if things don't progress on their own overnight. I've been having some more cramps and tightenings for the past couple of hours so fingers crossed it happens on its own! Don't want much I know!!! Hee hee..
> 
> Sorry for selfish post, just so pleased that things have gotten going at last!


*WOOHOO!!!* come on little one hurry into the world!!!! Hope all goes well hunni xxx



limpetsmum said:


> Evening ladies, firstly my apologies for deciding not to catch up on 25 pages!!!! Crikey what on earth do we all find to talk about lol.
> Well i've had a fairly exciting day, i woke up this morning witht eh most excrutiating pain in my kidneys thinking 'uh oh here we go again with urine samples & antibiotics'. DH bought me a cold drink up to bed plus a cuppa as it usually settles if i flush myself through with lots of fluids. Nothing! Then DH bought me breakfast in bed and another cuppa as i was still soooo tired & hoped to get back to sleep, at this point i took a paracetamol too. Nothing!
> So i gave in, got up & ran a bath which seemed to ease it a little for about half an hour. Then tufty woke up & had a mad wriggle (he/she seems to have moved across my tummy squite a lot overnight) which bought on the pain again accompanied by lower abdo pain.
> I got out the bath as i felt all i wanted to do was be up & walking around. At this point 2 friends contacted me & after i explained my symptoms they said their labours started very early on in a similar way. I didn't really think it could have been labour until this point :dohh:.
> I've spent my day keeping busy & active & the pain is pretty much the same. I'd describe it just like i used to feel a day or two before i was due on :thumbup:. I have no idea if it is the real deal or not, ,sometimes i kinda think i'm imagining it (does that sound crazy - cos i kinda feel it right now). Over the past hour or so my tummy feels tighter than it has done - like i need to hold onto it when i get up :haha: and by god do i feel like i need a wee (bladder sensation not kidney) but nothing comes when i sit on the loo :growlmad:.
> If anyone is fussed to read this - what do you think? I'm staying pretty chilled as i don't want to get my hopes up, esp as i had been convinced i'd be going over. I've even sent DH to his friends an hour away as he had planned to see them & i told him i'd ring if i thought things were progressing.
> 
> Anyway, i guess only time will tell eh :shrug: & Carley is up to date with everything to update you all as & when it does all kick off :thumbup:.
> 
> Ann - when was your due date babe?
> 
> Ummm - not sure what else to write lol, i feel a bit out of it at the moment haha. When i got home earlier my neighbour had accepted a parcel for me - it's my 'paranoid mother' monitor :haha:. I vowed i wouldn't get an angelcare one but it was mega cheap so i gave in, just installed it in the swinging crib & it seems to be great........won't be having any of that annoying ticking though :growlmad: just want it for the noise & the alarm function - god forbid i should EVER need it.
> 
> Right, i think i should go get some coke to wake Tufty & see if moving him/her around will progress things :winkwink:. Sending good luck & best wishes to all those who need it xxx

I was only thinking yesterday that i hadnt seen you on here in a while...but 25 pages WOW!! lol x


----------



## BLONDIE35

Louise - Hope to hear some news tomorrow on the birth of your little one. Good luck.

Congratulations to all the new mummies we're definitely popping them out now!!


----------



## opticalillus5

Oh My Goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't believe how many little babies have been born and how many more are on their way since I was last online.. WOW!!! :happydance: 

I'm SO happy for all the new mummies, and all the soon-to-be new mummies! :yipee: CONGRATULATIONS!!! Yey! 

So sorry I haven't been on for ages, and I just can't catch up completely.. I've read the first page and the last few pages and i'll try my hardest now to keep on track. To be honest, I don't know if it's having Isabelle or having OH at home that's keeping me too busy to get online! I can't believe how quickly time is going... It's been a week already for me! I'm pleased to report that Izzy had actually put 4oz on from her birthweight at 5 days old; probably because she's feedig every 1 1/2 hours! Thankfully she's starting to not feed for as long now that my milk has come in, but still pretty VERY regular. I'm just waiting now for her to wake up for one before I go to bed (not that there's much point in trying to sleep before midnight really anyway!). 

Tonnes of Labour dust to those of you who need it :dust: 

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## chachadada

congrats to all u new yummy mummys!

fish and chips i hope u get to meet ur bubba next..then me! lol i feel my madam is going to be late but hoping not..

xx


----------



## becs0375

I am awake, been up and down since I went to bed!! My back is killing me and I feel sick, can't get comfy as when I am on my side she feels so heavy and really hurts now!! I feel so sorry for Ian as all I do is grunt and groan when moving about!! I am so fed up of feeling like this now.
No news from Louise so I guess she is still at home!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi Becs, I'm here too! Feel sick and cramps. DH is fast asleep though! Going to try and sleep again but I'm not that hopeful. My bump feels like it drops further every day. I swear it will be by my knees when this baby comes! X


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi girls, you still up?! I'm still at home, still racing to beat the induction at 8.30am!

Having quite strong contractions every 5 mins lasting about 70 seconds each... they are really getting quite ouchy now, just had some paracetamol, rang the ward who said that until they are every 3-4 mins for a good couple of hours they don't really make any difference to your cervix... well I beg to differ!! Hee hee..


----------



## stmw

heya everyone

only a few personals from what I can remember sorry 

f+c - good luck with your sweep tomorrow! well today!

louise - hopefully we will meet out LO's on the same day! Ive been having "pains" (whether to call them contractions I dont know) since 9pm last night, they have now started getting more regular, are lasting longer and hurt alot more! 6 minutes apart on average lasting about 50-60 seconds! Oooo heres hoping! Good luck!

labour :dust: for all who want it

xxxxxx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

ooh didn't think there would be any oneup at this time. Third night in a row awake at 4. Horray for the contractions louise, let's hope that they continue and you can have a nice 'normal-non induced birth. 

It's mine and dh wedding anniversary today, butwe have decided no pressies and no dinner out so just another day I guess.

Can't sleep due to leg cramps and also when I wake up I just can't sleep again....brain working overtime, labour anxiety I guess.


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies, I'm awake again! Louise I'm hoping you are in hospital now? 
STMW - what's happening with your contractions? Still regular?

I'm still getting cramps but they are constant & combined with back ache so I don't think there is anything to them. I've just got up and made a cup of tea to bring back to bed. Baby has changed position too, Bit paranoid as bump feels more like it did when baby was breech :cry: really hope I'm wrong. 

Wonder how Blob is? I don't think she posted yesterday?

X

Emzdreamgirl - Happy Anniversary x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies, very quick from me, we're about to set off to the hospital. I am to go to the consultant led ward for induction and if they think I am labouring properly (I bloody hope so!) they will probably send me back to the MW led ward. It's very painful now and I'm struggling to find positions to ease the contractions, but inbetween them I am perfectly fine! 

I will text Becs to keep you updated, labour dust to all who want/need it! x


----------



## elmaxie

Oooo Louise I would beg to differ too!!
Hoping they got more frequent for you and your in and have either had baby or are going too soon!!

Becs I am hoping your uncomforableness is maybe the start of things for you!!

Hoping the lack of Blob is a good sign...hugs and dust to you girl!!xx

happy anniversary...I just posted on your FB. But even though no gifts or dinner out it's not just another day it's your anniversary. Have a nice tea and lots of cuddles! Hope you have a lovely day!xx

limpets...when I was up feeding last night I went onto your FB as I love your garden pics with all your hanging baskets...makes me still feel summery rather than the wind is blowing a gale here and that autumn seems to be arriving!
Not that I mind autumn as it's my favourite season!

I really should check out the 1st page to see who has had babies as I am so forgetful!!
(have read it's a indicator of low folic acid...and I pick up my prescription today!)

right I am going back to bed as I woke up even more tired than going to bed!
Hannah is having her pre bed feed at 10:30pm and we are having to set our alarm to wake her at 3am to feed...then again for 7am!! Just wish her big brother would sleep in until after 7am just one day lol...
That and I am really grumpy today (again irritability another sign of low folic acid!!)

hoping we get news drom louise soon and also blob!

Hugs.xx


----------



## elmaxie

Good luck Louise!
Certainly sounds like your labouring!

Fingers crossed for midwife lead.

Xxxx


----------



## jenos

Hi everyone hope Louise has her little girl in her arms now or nearly has. Well another day and still no baby for me it's 5 days since my due date someone is obviously to comfortable every morning I wake up disappointed as I'm sure I'll go into labour over night but any cramps I have before I go to bed disappear by the morning my body is really teasing me now. I think I might try and go back to sleep now for a bit


----------



## daniellelk

6day's over now :( I wish everyone had just agreed with me when I said i'd go over, and not keep telling me I wouldn't make it until end of August!!
How uncomfy is a sweep? Considering having one now, fed up of the "WHY????!!!" when I say I refused one, as if it's some big thing :/ 

hope Louise is holding her baby now and there are more labouring at least!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Good morning all, sounds like some of you had terrible nights, you'll have to have a snooze at lunchtime!! :o) x

Good luck Louise! & i too hope Blob is well on her way :o) xx


----------



## becs0375

I managed to sleep for nearly 3 hours on the sofa, then went back to bed and slept for another couple of hours!! Its far from decent sleep, my hips and back are in agony! Just having some lovely chocolate spread on toast with a coffee, and getting the energy to have a shower and do some housework before my mw appointment! Ian is coming back from work to drive me as I don't think my back would be ok to drive!! 

I will keep you updated from Louise!!!


----------



## becs0375

Just had a text from Louise, she said she has been examined and she is 3-4cm and soft so going down to mw led ward to do it naturally xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

becs0375 said:


> Just had a text from Louise, she said she has been examined and she is 3-4cm and soft so going down to mw led ward to do it naturally xx

Yay good luck Louise & thanks for the update Becs x


----------



## BLONDIE35

Louise - Good luck today hope you have your baby by this afternoon.

DanielleK - You sound really fed up hun. I'm so sorry you feel like that. FX'd it all happens for you soon.


----------



## daniellelk

blondie- I think i'm more fed up of people's comment's and not knowing when it's going to happen :/ then being fed up of pregnant. 
Piled load's of weight on these last couple of week's aswel...more these past 2week's then what i'v put on my whole pregnancy.


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls, 
congrats to all the new mummies :happydance: 
big :hugs: for all those overdue :hugs: 

louise good luck! so pleased for you that baby has decided to come on out naturally and beat the induction. can't believe the midwives told you that until contractions are 3-4 minutes apart they make no difference to your cervix, that's total crap! :huh:


----------



## becs0375

Its the constant, havent you had that baby yet???!!! Durr what the hell do you think!!!!


----------



## Snoozie

Louise, yay on the chance to go naturally! Good luck hunni!

Massive hugs to all the mums who've gone overdue. It sucks but you are all so close.

I'm just plodding along here lol. Might go shopping for some more pj's today.


----------



## stmw

hey everyone

louise im so happy your going to be able to go naturally =) well done! hoping you have your baby soon!!

im still getting my pains - i managed to get about an hours sleep last night - just had a nice bath which has eased ,my poor back, am going to keep on top of these pains now and see what happens.

hope everyone has a lovely day

xxxxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Morning all. I am so excited for louise! I really hope things are going smoothly.

danielle massive hugs. I really hope things happen soon for you.

hajis has had her little girl so massive congratulations to her.

stmw how are you feeling? And also mrsj? Did the cramps turn in to anything?

emz, happy anniversary !

emzy, thanks frfor thinking of me. Little A has kindly agreed to be my text buddy. I'm loving the pics.

Hope blob is in labor . Thanks everyone for thinking of me. FX the sweep will get things going!


----------



## daniellelk

i'v had people complaining because I chose NOT to take the sweep I was offered...apparently because they went into labour after having one, I will.
My OH doesn't help either :/ he's seeing his daughter Friday, and said he'd take his neice along too...well that mean's taking out our car seat (for H), to put her booster seat in...which I don't mind. But i'v told him not to mention anything to her (his neice is only 3) until friday, as I could be in hospital. his reply - "well if they book u in to be induced on Friday, ask them for Thursday! Other wise it will be 3week's until I get to see my daughter!!" me- "I'll still be in hospital on the friday and your visiting time with P (daughter) is same as what it is at hospital" OH-"yeah well I'm not going 3week's with out seeing her and u will be in hospital so no point me being there" :( He wouldn't have to go 3week's at all, because all he'd have to do is contact the solicitor and change the day/time, but the time i'd need/want his support, he'd rather bugger off and leave me in hospital on my own.

Sorry ended up as bit of a rant :(


----------



## Blob

:wohoo: :wohoo: Louise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Emzy GORGEOUS photos :cloud9: 

Hope everyone else is well and babies are coming soon :)

Nothing happening for me, TBH coming on here depresses me so i only log on once a day really... i dont want to see all the babies coming :haha: 
Anyhoos i guess i will see my baby by next week :) Am going to refuse the induction on thursday so i will be here even longer...

8 days and counting :haha:


----------



## Blob

Daniellelk thats harsh :hugs: Think i would throw a major strop there!!


----------



## Jellycat

Great News Louise, thanks for updatting us Becs 

Becs - I have a couple of days of no sleep, pelvic pain, swollen ankles etc Yesterday I woke up and cried to my DH because I felt so ill........ however I've found a pattern every 3rd or 4th day I seem to have a really good sleep where I go to the loo once in the night and not majorly uncomfortable..... I think its your turn this evening for a really long peaceful sleep :hugs: ..... I've resorted to starting amassive jigsaw to do in the middle of the night so I feel less annoyed

Elmaxie - so glad your settling into a routine xx

Labour Dust to all xx


----------



## Jellycat

Blob said:


> Daniellelk thats harsh :hugs: Think i would throw a major strop there!!

Danielle I have to agree, if thats his attitude i'd find another birthing partner you can rely on to support you :hugs:


----------



## Asher

Morning all!! Sorry to everyone who's overdue and fed up, or just fed up! Blob it really needs to be you next! 

Good luck Louise! Sounds like things are going well!! 

First proper day on my own doing stuff today, DH is properly back at work. I am showered, me and the big boys are dressed and have had breakfast and brushed teeth. Washing machine almost done...... Sam is still asleep from his feed at 3.30am! Crazy child! I think if he does this tomorrow on the school run he won't have had a morning feed or a nappy change for going to school, cos he won't have been awake for one! This morning, I am taking the boys to meet childminder at soft play area, then off to mum's for dinner. I am dreading getting the 3 of them into the car but I'm sure it will be fine!

Have a good day everyone! Let's hope for some waters popping today! xx


----------



## Sayuri

Morning all!

Such good news about all the babies being born! Fish and Chips hope your sweep goes well:hugs:. 

I have had a weird past few weeks we had a fire in the boiler room 2 weeks ago luckily no bad damage! especially to the nursery! we still dont have any hot water so boiling at the mo. 
Last Wednesday I was admitted in hospital with vomitting :cry: thought they were going to induce me but they didnt and sent me home :shrug:. so im here getting twinges in back. Oh and the little girl I thought I was having is a BOY!!! well happy!!!!!!! Sonograohers do get things wrong!


----------



## daniellelk

Jellycat said:


> Blob said:
> 
> 
> Daniellelk thats harsh :hugs: Think i would throw a major strop there!!
> 
> Danielle I have to agree, if thats his attitude i'd find another birthing partner you can rely on to support you :hugs:Click to expand...

He'd stay if im still in labour, its if i'v had H that he will go, but even if i'v had him i'll still want him at hospital during visiting hours :/
If i'v had him and he choses to go see his daughter, leaving us at hospital on our own, I'll be telling him not to bother coming back to the hospital to see us, and to give my mum the carseat to pick me up when I can leave. He can change the day he see's his daughter, he can't re do the first day's of his son's life :/ (ifykwim)


----------



## MrsJ08

Great news about Louise being moved to MW led :happydance: looks like we will have another star by this evening

Blob - Big :hug: to you hun, there isn't really anything else I can say. Keeping everything crossed you are next.

Big :hugs: to everyone who is overdue.

F&C - hope the sweep goes well today

Becs - boo to a bad night. I managed to sleep from 3.30ish until 6.30ish when I gave up and had a cup of tea in bed. I was thinking of going back to bed when DH went to work but I couldn't be bothered. I've had my shower and hoovered, going to do some tidying in the kitchen next and then perhaps bake a cake. I'm so bloody bored!!!!!!!!!

Stmw - hope your pains turn into something

Hajs - Congratulations

Sayuri - I was wondering how long it would be until someone's sexing scan is wrong. It's one of my biggest fears! Really pleased you are glad of the outcome though :hugs:

Daniellk - I'm with Blob I would be having a major strop too. I appreciate your OH wants to see his daughter but he certainly shouldn't be prioritising that over being with you at the birth of your first child. That's quite simply, bang out of order. Your SD is a child, they are resilient and she will understand why he is unable to make it and even if she isn't old enough to understand she will forget about it in minutes. It always upsets the parents more than the children in this sort of situation. I've seen it time and again with my DH, he is in tears because contact or a telephone call has been missed and his DD is not the slightest bit bothered! I'm not being funny but thing's come up in life and with the best will in the world contact will sometimes have to be cancelled. What would he do if he was in bed with flu?? As you say I'm sure he can make special arrangements to see his daughter after the birth and introduce her to her sibling?

Jellycat - I like the Jigsaw idea :winkwink:

Asher - hope your first day solo goes well :hugs:

I think that is everyone covered - if I've missed you I'm really sorry.

I'm so bloody bored!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know what to do with myself I'm going stir crazy. I'm in so much pain in my legs, hips and bumps I don't feel I can walk any distance. I need to go to the post office, I think I could walk there but I'm worried about not being able to walk back. How pathetic does that sound? It's not even that far! I'm hoping DH get's home before 5 so that he can post the letter recorded delivery for me. Think I might drop my neighbour a text and see if she wants to meet up for a cuppa. The dog is no company, he's permanently asleep on the sofa. I really want to go shopping but I definitely can't get the bus anywhere. Baby I really want you to come now. I'm with the people fed up because they kept being told their baby would come early. Everyone including DH has said the baby is going to be early. I think I'm going to be late, late, late. The more I think about it, the more I think my original due date of the 21st is more accurate.... :growlmad:

ooo has anyone heard from BTP - just thinking I don't think she has posted for a while?

:hugs: and labour :dust: to all

x


----------



## daniellelk

MrsJ08 said:


> Great news about Louise being moved to MW led :happydance: looks like we will have another star by this evening
> 
> Blob - Big :hug: to you hun, there isn't really anything else I can say. Keeping everything crossed you are next.
> 
> Big :hugs: to everyone who is overdue.
> 
> F&C - hope the sweep goes well today
> 
> Becs - boo to a bad night. I managed to sleep from 3.30ish until 6.30ish when I gave up and had a cup of tea in bed. I was thinking of going back to bed when DH went to work but I couldn't be bothered. I've had my shower and hoovered, going to do some tidying in the kitchen next and then perhaps bake a cake. I'm so bloody bored!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Stmw - hope your pains turn into something
> 
> Hajs - Congratulations
> 
> Sayuri - I was wondering how long it would be until someone's sexing scan is wrong. It's one of my biggest fears! Really pleased you are glad of the outcome though :hugs:
> 
> Daniellk - I'm with Blob I would be having a major strop too. I appreciate your OH wants to see his daughter but he certainly shouldn't be prioritising that over being with you at the birth of your first child. That's quite simply, bang out of order. Your SD is a child, they are resilient and she will understand why he is unable to make it and even if she isn't old enough to understand she will forget about it in minutes. It always upsets the parents more than the children in this sort of situation. I've seen it time and again with my DH, he is in tears because contact or a telephone call has been missed and his DD is not the slightest bit bothered! I'm not being funny but thing's come up in life and with the best will in the world contact will sometimes have to be cancelled. What would he do if he was in bed with flu?? As you say I'm sure he can make special arrangements to see his daughter after the birth and introduce her to her sibling?
> 
> Jellycat - I like the Jigsaw idea :winkwink:
> 
> Asher - hope your first day solo goes well :hugs:
> 
> I think that is everyone covered - if I've missed you I'm really sorry.
> 
> I'm so bloody bored!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know what to do with myself I'm going stir crazy. I'm in so much pain in my legs, hips and bumps I don't feel I can walk any distance. I need to go to the post office, I think I could walk there but I'm worried about not being able to walk back. How pathetic does that sound? It's not even that far! I'm hoping DH get's home before 5 so that he can post the letter recorded delivery for me. Think I might drop my neighbour a text and see if she wants to meet up for a cuppa. The dog is no company, he's permanently asleep on the sofa. I really want to go shopping but I definitely can't get the bus anywhere. Baby I really want you to come now. I'm with the people fed up because they kept being told their baby would come early. Everyone including DH has said the baby is going to be early. I think I'm going to be late, late, late. The more I think about it, the more I think my original due date of the 21st is more accurate.... :growlmad:
> 
> ooo has anyone heard from BTP - just thinking I don't think she has posted for a while?
> 
> :hugs: and labour :dust: to all
> 
> x

I know OH's EX will tell the daughter stuff like "the baby is more important to daddy then you" that's what she's like, she's praying OH has to cancel visitation because of our LO, so that he has to miss a visit with LO, but LO is only 2, so hardly going to know it's the day she should be seeing her daddy, so if he changed it to another day, it's not realy going to make a difference to her. But try telling a stubborn man who think's of him self first 95% of the time! I don't want him to miss out on seeing his daughter, but IF my induction is booked for Thursday (which I doubt anyway, it's most likely to be booked for Sunday), but if it is, i'm not going to delay it, just so he doesn't have to cancel seeing his daughter. End off the day, he's going to have to think of them both and try not to put the other first..tho he has already pointed out his eldest will always come first to him...which make's me feel crap because i'll be expected to treat her the same as H, yet he'll be ok to treat them different...because "H will live with him and P doesnt" so P will need his upmost attention on the day's he see's her.


----------



## daniellelk

sorry i'm going to stop ranting now :/ 

Wish I didn't have such a huge appetite..


----------



## emzdreamgirl

MrsJ08 said:


> Becs - boo to a bad night. I managed to sleep from 3.30ish until 6.30ish when I gave up and had a cup of tea in bed. I was thinking of going back to bed when DH went to work but I couldn't be bothered. I've had my shower and hoovered, going to do some tidying in the kitchen next and then perhaps bake a cake. I'm so bloody bored!!!!!!!!!
> r a while?
> 
> 
> x

I think we are due the same date?! and i am suffering with sleep too. I slept from 11.30pm to 4 and then basically have been awake since. I was awake at the same time Sat morning an sunday morning. Then once i am awake I cant sto thinking about birth and labour etc, and that keeps me awake.
Keep getting cramps in my bum cheeks/top of my thighs along with the muscle pain in my legs i have had for months. Toilet breaks are hitting 6 or 7 times a night now and my bones are clicking like an old lady when i get up every time!!!! WAHHHHHHH

I think the last week is the most frustrating time...not long to go but nothing to do (with the aches and pains stopping any sorts of activities) and im scared of going shopping etc on my own in case something happens when im out. LOL. Paranoia! 

....and everybody is either having their babies early or being booked in for early inductions. I have had no complications so far and i think im going to have to ride this out till im well overdue!

BTW who was number 39?


----------



## becs0375

Well had my shower and done the hoovering and kitchen, washing nearly done! Just waiting on Ian coming home then off to mw!! I feel knackered today and kinda nauseaus and hot!! Need to do my wee sample and straighten my hair! Thank goodness Ian is taking Murphy back to work with him thsi afternoon, he can walk him then!! I really hop she is starting to engage, it feels like she is never going to come.


----------



## Daisybell

becs0375 said:


> Just had a text from Louise, she said she has been examined and she is 3-4cm and soft so going down to mw led ward to do it naturally xx

Good luck Lousie :happydance: great to hear that you dont need to be induced.thanks for the update becs.

sounds like Sam loves his sleep Asher bless him xxx

good luck with sweep f&C, i hope it starts things off for you soon :hugs:

MrsJ08 i was told by a MW that i wont go overdue but here i am 1day over and still very much pregnant!

well Blob you have another member for the overdue club, me!!!!! 
how many of us are overdue now???

Congratulations Hajs :wohoo: wow 39 stars now!!

MW is coming around today, i'm worried about babys size so i'm going to tell her, i'm right on the last line of the chart thing, so i think im having a HUGE baby. 

becs good luck at your MW appointment today :flower: ive been 4/5 since 28weeks baby just dosnt want go to in, he's happy just hovering :wacko:


----------



## MrsJ08

Oh dear Danielle - I don't really agree with your OH's rationale no wonder you are feeling so upset about it :hugs: You are right at that age she really won't have a clue! Unfortunately there is nothing you can do about the poisionous ex - you know I can empathise on that point. I think you are probably best to put it to the back of your mind and cross this bridge if/when it comes to it. However, you probably do need to have a chat about how the children are going to be treated. It's not such a problem when your LO is a baby as your SD would naturally get more attention as the baby won't know any different. However, a year or so down the line SD is going to give you hell if she has been led to think she is more important. My DH and I have had a lot of conversations about the importance of trying to treat the children equally to avoid jealousy. Admittedly, it's a lot harder with younger children as you can't reason with them in the same way. My SD lives with her Mum and step-father so has another set of parents who are looking after her on a daily basis (well in theory anyway!). Our baby only has us, so has to be prioritised if a a difficult situation arises. x


----------



## MrsJ08

emzdreamgirl said:


> MrsJ08 said:
> 
> 
> Becs - boo to a bad night. I managed to sleep from 3.30ish until 6.30ish when I gave up and had a cup of tea in bed. I was thinking of going back to bed when DH went to work but I couldn't be bothered. I've had my shower and hoovered, going to do some tidying in the kitchen next and then perhaps bake a cake. I'm so bloody bored!!!!!!!!!
> r a while?
> 
> 
> x
> 
> I think we are due the same date?! and i am suffering with sleep too. I slept from 11.30pm to 4 and then basically have been awake since. I was awake at the same time Sat morning an sunday morning. Then once i am awake I cant sto thinking about birth and labour etc, and that keeps me awake.
> Keep getting cramps in my bum cheeks/top of my thighs along with the muscle pain in my legs i have had for months. Toilet breaks are hitting 6 or 7 times a night now and my bones are clicking like an old lady when i get up every time!!!! WAHHHHHHH
> 
> I think the last week is the most frustrating time...not long to go but nothing to do (with the aches and pains stopping any sorts of activities) and im scared of going shopping etc on my own in case something happens when im out. LOL. Paranoia!
> 
> ....and everybody is either having their babies early or being booked in for early inductions. I have had no complications so far and i think im going to have to ride this out till im well overdue!
> 
> BTW who was number 39?Click to expand...

Yes we are due on the same day hun, it's nice to know you are feeling exactly the same way. I'm not finding that I'm having to go to the loo excessively - once or twice a night . But. the creaking and grinding bones I can definitely empathise with. Sometimes it feels like my hips are grinding around the babies head!!! :rofl:


----------



## babythinkpink

Too much to catch up on! 

Louise, Good luck, strange to think its all happening right now! Such a good baby starting off on time! Huge :hugs: to you xxxxxxxx

We dtd last night, what a fuss that was, not going to try that again in a hurry! After a failed 4 positions no5 worked, but poor baby was so jiggled about, my bump was a weird shape where baby was all to one side, prob trying to hold on tight! Anyway, having said its a great way to get things moving and how it would be my chosen method i have changed my mind!!:haha: Better go get some raspberry leaf tea:haha:

Going now, back later for any updates, 

:baby:tp xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Sayuri

Mrs Jo08 I had 2 scans (because I have Fibroids) They BOTH said oooh girl, well actually one said they _Think_ its a girl. DH was not convinced by the sonographers I had my 36 growth scan a couple of weeks and I asked again and lo and behold a 'little sausage and two veg' she even took a pic of it and told us when he has girfriends we shouldnt embarass him!!!

Mum was a bit dispointed as she wanted a Granddaughter! me and DH are over the moon either way as long as he is healthy and Labour goes well


----------



## BLONDIE35

danielle - I really sympathise with you. I have no experience of this situation but I would definitely be really hacked off that he would rather be with his other child than you. I definitely understand your rant and hope it works out!! xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Sayuri - had you bought lot's of little girl things that you have had to swap? Or had you played it safe with neutral's anyway?

Well now I've done the thrilling job of tidying the kitchen. I am watching This Morning. I'm going stir crazy. It must be bad when the woman who hates housework is trying to find cleaning to do! 

x


----------



## lilbumpblue

Awww Dannielle u poor thing, id love to be a fly on the wall thou seeing him with a 3 yrd old & a 2 yr old trying to sort them both out without you there!! hehe xx


----------



## daniellelk

lilbumpblue said:


> Awww Dannielle u poor thing, id love to be a fly on the wall thou seeing him with a 3 yrd old & a 2 yr old trying to sort them both out without you there!! hehe xx

he wouldn't be on his own, his visits with his daughter are supervised atm so there would be another adult with him, but the point of the visit's being supervised are so him and his daughter can get used to each other....his attention is going to have to be on the 3year old, so defeat's the point abit.


----------



## becs0375

Back from mw's, got sweep booked for next Monday and induction booked for 18th! I am 3/5ths engaged but that doesn't mean anything! Told the mw how fed up etc and generally feeling under the weather and she said I could be booked for 10 or 14 days so went for 10 lol!!! I am sure my mw is sex obsessed, all she kept banging on about was sex and how thats all thats going to get things going!!! I said we have sex but most of the time I am just so tired!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

daniellelk said:


> lilbumpblue said:
> 
> 
> Awww Dannielle u poor thing, id love to be a fly on the wall thou seeing him with a 3 yrd old & a 2 yr old trying to sort them both out without you there!! hehe xx
> 
> he wouldn't be on his own, his visits with his daughter are supervised atm so there would be another adult with him, but the point of the visit's being supervised are so him and his daughter can get used to each other....his attention is going to have to be on the 3year old, so defeat's the point abit.Click to expand...

Oh right i see, seems pointless then doesnt it really! Give him a kick up the backside! :hugs: x


----------



## MrsJ08

becs0375 said:


> I am sure my mw is sex obsessed, all she kept banging on about was sex and how thats all thats going to get things going!!! I said we have sex but most of the time I am just so tired!!!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## daniellelk

lilbumpblue said:


> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilbumpblue said:
> 
> 
> Awww Dannielle u poor thing, id love to be a fly on the wall thou seeing him with a 3 yrd old & a 2 yr old trying to sort them both out without you there!! hehe xx
> 
> he wouldn't be on his own, his visits with his daughter are supervised atm so there would be another adult with him, but the point of the visit's being supervised are so him and his daughter can get used to each other....his attention is going to have to be on the 3year old, so defeat's the point abit.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right i see, seems pointless then doesnt it really! Give him a kick up the backside! :hugs: xClick to expand...

Should just do that anyway :)


----------



## becs0375

Mrs J, it was so funny, if only you could of been a fly on the wall!!!! Maybe she doesn't get enough!!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies,
TODAY IS MY OFFICIAL DUE DATE :happydance: WE FINALLY DID IT :happydance:
Hope everyone is ok today!

Louise - i know your in hospital by now but wishing you all the best for a normal non induced delivery sweetie, soo excited for you :happydance:



> limpets...when I was up feeding last night I went onto your FB as I love your garden pics with all your hanging baskets...makes me still feel summery rather than the wind is blowing a gale here and that autumn seems to be arriving!
> Not that I mind autumn as it's my favourite season!

 Aww thanks hun - glad they bought a smile to your face :thumbup: i've re-potted a few of my hanging baskets with winter pansies which i noticed this morning are flowering already! Also put a few winter pansy seeds in last week to fill the gaps as the summer flowers die off over the next couple of months.

Danielle - a sweep shouldn't be too painful as long as you relax hun. I've been told it can feel like a smear test as they are basically doing the same thing but for longer. I'll be refusing my 1st 2 sweeps that i am booked in to be offered this week too - people also think i am mad but if there's no danger to either of us why force nature :shrug:. Hugs for the rant sweetie :hugs:

Hi Sayuri :wave:



> We dtd last night, what a fuss that was, not going to try that again in a hurry! After a failed 4 positions no5 worked, but poor baby was so jiggled about, my bump was a weird shape where baby was all to one side, prob trying to hold on tight!

 'Hold on tight' :rofl: brilliant! I can almost picture the little one holding onto the placenta :haha:. I must admit we gave up half way through trying last week :blush: i felt quite grumpy & a bit of a failure but i just think our positioning was all wrong. Managed ok since though so don't give up just yet hun :thumbup:

Well i had a pretty decent nights sleep, DH massaged my back with my labour oils last night which eased some of the pain. Woke up 4-5 times for the bathroom in the night but settled back off straight away. Got up to see DH off to work this morning then took my breakfast & a cuppa back to bed & slept in till midday :blush: (actually slept not tossed & turned).
Just finished sorting out what maternity clothes can go up the loft when DH gets the moses basket down, i've kept some tops & trousers out as i figure i'll probably work my way back down through them as my tummy goes down :haha:
Going to have a walk around our local village shortly - we need a few essentials (milk, biccies, malt loaf.......you gotta love my essential list :haha:) & maybe it might progress things for me.
Back pain settled off quite a lot compared to yesterday, it is still there but very dull.

Right - off to the shops before either my energy runs out or something happens (yeah right lol). Back later for more updates xxx


----------



## ThatGirl

Afie was born by emergancy c section on 4th sept at 21.18 weighing 7lb 4oz details in natural parenting forum


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

My little Sadie Renee is here! Born via c-section for breech presentation on September 1, 2010 12:56 a.m. weighing 7 pounds 9 ounces! I'm in love! :cloud9: Congratulations to all you other ladies who's little ones are here, and good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## lilbumpblue

congrats to you both...we need pics now!! :) xx


----------



## stmw

heya everyone,

sorry for the significant lack of personals in this post but just updating quickly.

f+c - hope your stretch went ok

louise - hope things are running smoothly for you

new mums and babies - congratulations!!

After my bath - the pains I was getting trailed off completely. They started again but were very scatty. Ive managed to get some sleep and now they're about every 7 mins lasting 60+ seconds, so getting some form of structure to them, but I think its going to be a longggggg day!!

labour :dust: to all those who want it :D

xxxxxx


----------



## Daisybell

becs0375 said:


> Back from mw's, got sweep booked for next Monday and induction booked for 18th! I am 3/5ths engaged but that doesn't mean anything! Told the mw how fed up etc and generally feeling under the weather and she said I could be booked for 10 or 14 days so went for 10 lol!!! I am sure my mw is sex obsessed, all she kept banging on about was sex and how thats all thats going to get things going!!! I said we have sex but most of the time I am just so tired!!!

great news hunni, your lo should be here no later than the 19th :happydance: sex is such an effort! but it's true sperm helps make a baby & also helps get them out too :haha:

happy due date limpetsmum :happydance:

Congratulations to the new mummy's :flower:

stmw may not be much longer for you, how exciting! fx'd that things pick up some more for you :dust:

*
i had my MW appointment (she came to my home) my lo is still 4/5  ive got a sweep booked for this sunday if nothing works i will get another one on the wednesday after!*


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congratulations to the new mummies!! And good luck to those in labour... Louise and stmw by the sounds of it! 

Had a bit of a night with Holly last night, I think she may have a reflux problem or something as after every feed she is quite sick and then lays awake coughing and spluttering and grunting. I have reflux problems too (hiatus hernia) and recognised the sound of needing to clear her throat when she is lying down, so I suspect that she might have a problem with that so I've made a doctors appointment for tomorrow. Apparently you can get baby gaviscon, so perhaps he'll prescribe some of that. I hope he can do something, as I'm not sleeping at all at night as she's up for the whole night!

Whilst researching about colic and reflux and wind problems, I saw a lot of people saying that the baby swing chairs are a godsend but when I looked they cost about £60-£80! We can't afford to spend that at the moment, so we cheekily put out a message on freecycle to ask if anyone had one going spare. Well this lovely lady said we could have hers and she drove to our house with it today and even put it together for me. She brought fresh batteries for it and everything! How sweet is that! What a lovely lady. Holly seems to love the chair as well and has gone right to sleep!

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

oh I forgot:

:dust: for the overdue ladies!!


----------



## BLONDIE35

ThatGirl said:


> Afie was born by emergancy c section on 4th sept at 21.18 weighing 7lb 4oz details in natural parenting forum

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## BLONDIE35

JB'sBabyBoogy said:


> My little Sadie Renee is here! Born via c-section for breech presentation on September 1, 2010 12:56 a.m. weighing 7 pounds 9 ounces! I'm in love! :cloud9: Congratulations to all you other ladies who's little ones are here, and good luck to those still waiting!

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## babythinkpink

Sayuri said:


> Mrs Jo08 I had 2 scans (because I have Fibroids) They BOTH said oooh girl, well actually one said they _Think_ its a girl. DH was not convinced by the sonographers I had my 36 growth scan a couple of weeks and I asked again and lo and behold a 'little sausage and two veg' she even took a pic of it and told us when he has girfriends we shouldnt embarass him!!!

Oh dear i am worried now, I have bought EVERYTHING one colour, on the basis of 2 scans! 



becs0375 said:


> ! I am sure my mw is sex obsessed, all she kept banging on about was sex and how thats all thats going to get things going!!! I said we have sex but most of the time I am just so tired!!!

Good news on the sweep, would have taken the earlier one too, I expect they don't think you will need it! 
Sex is all very well but how? Like i said earlier 4 failed positions then jiggled poor baby, I feel fat, tired, and couldn't be less interested in sex!!! 



limpetsmum said:


> Hi ladies,
> TODAY IS MY OFFICIAL DUE DATE :happydance: WE FINALLY DID IT :happydance:

Happy due date :happydance:



ThatGirl said:


> Afie was born by emergancy c section on 4th sept at 21.18 weighing 7lb 4oz details in natural parenting forum

Congratulations xx



JB'sBabyBoogy said:


> My little Sadie Renee is here! Born via c-section for breech presentation on September 1, 2010 12:56 a.m. weighing 7 pounds 9 ounces! I'm in love! :cloud9: Congratulations to all you other ladies who's little ones are here, and good luck to those still waiting!

Congratulations xx

Emzy, my answer turned out a bit mamouth so i have pm'd it to you! 

Ham on for tea, potatoes peeled yum!

Back later to check for updates! 

:hugs:

:baby:tp xx


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Hey everyone - Me and Olivia came home yesterday afternoon. Thank you all so much for my well wishes and to Louise and Kara for keeping everyone updated.

I'll be really honest - I wont be writing a birth story (The whole thing was pretty traumatic in the end !) but in short. I was booked to be induced Thursday morning. 3 Pessaries later I had my waters burst at 4pm on Friday and they had grade 2 meconium in them. I was rushed straight down to surgery and at 5.45pm she was born weighing 6lbs and 5ozs. Unfortunately I had to be stapled not stitched. I'm not gonna lie - I am in alot of pain and majorly struggling to move about but I would do it all again tomorrow.

She is breast feeding well and is absolutely perfect in every way imaginable. I am sooooooo in love it is untrue. Here are a few pics...

https://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq279/LJKowalczyk/IMG_3353.jpg
https://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq279/LJKowalczyk/IMG_3340.jpg



Lots of :dust: to all those wanting it and lots of luck Louise. xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Laura, she is beautiful, sorry you had such a rotten time of it, hope you recover fast, :hugs:xx


----------



## becs0375

Louise update!!!!!!

7-8 cm, head down and feeling urge to push, had pethadine at 5!!!!! Come on Louise!!

Laura, Olivia is gorgeous xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulations to the new Mummies x

Laura - she's beautiful - so sorry you had a rough time x

Come on Louise :happydance:

I was so bored I decided to make cake. Here it is
 



Attached Files:







victoria sponge.JPG
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## becs0375

Congrats to all the new Mummies xxx Things really are going well for the stars xx

I had a lovely session of reflexology, she is hopeful she won't need to see me again!!! I have quite sore buttocks, like I have been to the gym!! Gonna have some food and then take doggy for a walk!! Ian keeps banging on about sex, so gonna have another stab later!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations Thatsgirl and JBs BabyBoogey :wohoo:

Emzy - Hope Holly feels better soon xx

Limpetsmum congrats on getting to Due Date !!

Well i've done nothing today!! I had a massive good sleep last night, had a shower, 1 hr on jigsaw, lunch then fell asleep on sofa and have only just woken up :blush: I now feel dreadful, hot and sicky with upset stomach.... should of stayed in bed . Please tell me some of you ladys have lazy days too so I dont feel so guilty.


----------



## Blob

Emzy was going to say try gumtree or something :wohoo: thats so sweet of that lady!!

Laura she's gorgeous!!

Louise :yipee: Good Luck hun!!!


----------



## Sarahkka

Hello girls!
My darling mother is here and I feel so relieved and happy! She is such good company and such a help with Simon. I'd be a wreck right now if she wasn't here.
She just took Simon out to the park to wear him out all morning and this is letting me do a few house chores at a very slow and weary pace! :)
Simon caught a very minor head cold and is going through another vicious bout of teething with those bloody 2-year molars. I hate those teeth a lot. They plague him for weeks, but never seem to break through (and it's got to be them - he doesn't have any other teeth left to come in!!). The head cold could just be teething-related, too. It's lots of nasal discharge, but it's all clear and combined with bright red cheeks and rivers of drool, so I am inclined to blame those stupid teeth.
Anyway, great timing, eh?
He's up several times every night right now. Teething poops, stuffy head, sore teeth. Poor little guy.
And poor poor long-suffering parents who must start their newborn sleep-deficit early! :)

Ah, we're veterans now! We'll get through it.
Although, in some ways, it almost makes it worse, remembering how incredibly exhausting those first few weeks are!

I feel very ready to give birth. Not just mentally, but physically very slow and heavy and crampy. As soon as I get up and start moving around I get masses of BH contractions. And a fair few that feel deeper.
Hoping my induction is as quick and straightforward as elmaxie's!

I have to add my voice to the other weary apologies for not reading every post. I will also add my congrats to all those in labour and already holding their little bundles!
Can't wait to join you! :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Emzy, that lady is awesome!!! Luckily my sister is buying us a swing!!!

Jelly, don't feel guilty!! I have to admit that when I sleep in the day I always wake up feeling groggy!!


----------



## daniellelk

jellycat my day's now are just full on lazy!

I feel so down and depressed today :( Been feeling sick on and off since yesturday morning, and completly drained of energy!!
Then my mum came round earlier and having a rant about my dad (was close to telling her to f off home because i cba), then my dad came round for me to sign something and I mentioned that me and mike was on about me chamging my name to his, so that we had the same surename on the b/c for Henry, and so I didn't have a diff name to them...dad went on one saying I don't want to be doing that for another 12month's! (not sure what difference that's going to make, except the fact we will have been together 3years and not 2), so that's put me in a shitty mood, and as soon as he left I just broke down in tear's :(
Only thing I want is my own life and family...I have (will when h come's) have my own family so just the life I need now instead of having my parents having to have a say on what ever I do!


----------



## SisterRose

:wohoo: go Louise!

Danielle - Feel better hun :hugs:

Lastly - MrsJ...mmmmm cake. Looks good!


----------



## becs0375

Danielle, I think I would of said something to both of them!! You can always balme it on your hormones!!! Bless you, I can see why you want to change your surname, whats it gotta do with your Dad???!!! Parents can be pains sometimes!!


----------



## BLONDIE35

_LauraK1982_ said:


> Hey everyone - Me and Olivia came home yesterday afternoon. Thank you all so much for my well wishes and to Louise and Kara for keeping everyone updated.
> 
> I'll be really honest - I wont be writing a birth story (The whole thing was pretty traumatic in the end !) but in short. I was booked to be induced Thursday morning. 3 Pessaries later I had my waters burst at 4pm on Friday and they had grade 2 meconium in them. I was rushed straight down to surgery and at 5.45pm she was born weighing 6lbs and 5ozs. Unfortunately I had to be stapled not stitched. I'm not gonna lie - I am in alot of pain and majorly struggling to move about but I would do it all again tomorrow.
> 
> She is breast feeding well and is absolutely perfect in every way imaginable. I am sooooooo in love it is untrue. Here are a few pics...

Hope you recover quickly :hugs:. I love the pics she is gorgeous. :happydance:


----------



## Blob

Danielle :hugs: Its shit when you are overdue and you really cannot be botherd with other peoples problems :nope:


----------



## Blob

Danielle just reading back over a few posts i missed...cant believe he said he would put his daughter first :shock: All your children are equal, that is disgusting!! I dont know how you didnt smack him :haha: or just walk out...


----------



## MrsJ08

Danielle - :hugs: perhaps your Dad is just thinking that if you want to change your name you should do it the old fashioned way i.e get married? Just a thought but maybe he's just concerned for you? x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Danielle, you poor thing having such a tough time at the moment. I cannot get over the things your oh has said!!! That he puts the older kid first???!!! WTF?! Like the other ladies say, they should be equal and he will never have your LO's first day of life ever again. I agree that I don't know if I would hit him or walk out. Either way it's not what you should be dealing with when you are sooo pregnant.

Congrats to the new mummies. x

Had my MW appointment today which was for my sweep. I mentioned that I've been a bit wet down there and she sent me to the hospital to be checked. Well it's just discharge, the baby is not as engaged as my mw thought and my cervix is so high she couldn't do the sweep. :(

The lady said it looks like I'm a way off yet. My mw is booking me in for another attempted sweep on Thursday and then an induction for the 14th if it's free. It is looking like I may not get the birth centre and birthing pool that I really want.

On the very much plus side, little fishy is very healthy with a good heart beat! We saw him on the scan and he's gorgeous. Also they put a belt on me and I was getting BHs every 5 minutes so my body is very good at practicing. 

Well at least now I will stop looking for signs constantly and can hopefully relax a bit. My dh has promised me a nice take out on Weds so that we have something to look forward to.

xx


----------



## becs0375

Fishy, I feel so sorry for you xx These babies are hard work and they are not even here yet!! I really don't want to be induced, I really want a water birth! I really hope that little Fishy makes headway now he knows whats in store xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks hun. Fingers crossed he'll get bored in there and come out on his own accord!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Please feel free to ignore this post...just need to vent my anger!!!

:brat::devil: 

So as its my due date tomorrow i decided to bring pram home and iv just set it up...anyway to my horror i have discovered when showning it to DF that it is faulty...the plastic where the adapter is on the body of my mothercare spin has been overtightened in the factory and burst through the plastic so is basically fit for nothing!!!

Phoned the head office because it was purchased online and they said i needed to go into store and they would swap it...phoned store to find they dont stock the colour so i would need to either go into store and order another one and collect when it arrives or order another online and collect in store where they will refund my faulty one.............WTF!!!! Like i have time and funds to do all that shit!! 

Anyway phoned head office again, at this point my blood was boiling i was read hot and i know have a soggy pyjama top due to getting myself in a sweaty tizz!!! Had a mega rant to the poor girl on the phone, who said its difficult as the pram was purchased 3 months ago...anyway she finally agreed to collect faulty one on Wednesday and the replacement will take until the 16th to be delivered!!!!!!!!!!!! ARGHHHH i cannot believe it!!!!! 

**END OF RANT** (thanks for listening)

Hope everyone is well, apart from feeling fed up!! xxx


----------



## Daisybell

_LauraK1982_ Olivia is beautiful :cloud9: sorry to hear you had a traumatic birth
:hugs: wishing you a speedy recovery!! :flower:




becs0375 said:


> Louise update!!!!!!
> 
> 7-8 cm, head down and feeling urge to push, had pethadine at 5!!!!! Come on Louise!!

go Louise!!!!!!!!!! not long now!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:




Jellycat said:


> Please tell me some of you ladys have lazy days too so I dont feel so guilty.

I do hun, some days i dont leave the house :blush: i forgot how tired you get been pregnant even the simplest of tasks leave you knackered. 


f&c sorry to hear that you couldnt have your sweep hun :hugs:
great news that little fishy is healthy and you got to see him on the scan :cloud9:


----------



## Daisybell

lilbumpblue that is shit!! 

so they are leaving you without a pushchair untill the 16th :saywhat:
what happens if lo comes before then? are they going to lend you another pushchair in the meantime??

when dd's pushchair broke (from toysrus) they lent us another untill ours was repaired. xxx


----------



## daniellelk

Blob said:


> Danielle just reading back over a few posts i missed...cant believe he said he would put his daughter first :shock: All your children are equal, that is disgusting!! I dont know how you didnt smack him :haha: or just walk out...

He doesn't think sometime's. I was to comfy in bed to walk out or smack him lol so he got the silent treatment.
He's mentioned to his mum about taking his 3yr old neice with him this weekend and his mum said what I expected "well I could come too"(she's been hinting for age's to get him to let her go or to take LO back to her's) which he agreed to!! Meaning i'd be the last to meet his daughter :/ so I said something to him about it when we got out to the car and he was like "well you can come instead, my mum's already met her anyway" 
So if i'v still not had Henry by friday, i'm going to the park if OH's EX agree's.



MrsJ08 said:


> Danielle - :hugs: perhaps your Dad is just thinking that if you want to change your name you should do it the old fashioned way i.e get married? Just a thought but maybe he's just concerned for you? x

I doubt it...he can't really say anything about us doing it this way anyway because it's same as how my mum and dad did it. plus he want's me to go to hawaii when I get married knowing im not one for marriage.


----------



## babythinkpink

Go Louise:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Lilbumpblue, thats shit!!!! You would think they could get you one in from another store before the 16th!!!! Thats why I am glad I checked mine ages ago!!! No wonder you are so angry, I would be too!!

LMAO, is anyone else watching corrie?!!!! Molly makes me laugh!


----------



## drea2904

Evening lovely ladies and yummy mummys:)

My dongle playing up this evening wont let me read back too much grrrrrr

Louise :wohoo: so pleased for you hon, baby be here soon!!!

Danielle what a crappy time :hug: honey, stress you dont need

Glad you got to see wee Fishy and all is well, hopefully all goes before the 14th hon

lil blue bump, glad you finally got it sorted but what if baby comes like tonight......

Laura, so sorry you are suffering, was it a c-section?

Whoever said about being lazy, I have been soooo lazy today, first day of mat leave spent it in bed all day lol!! prob be the only day I get to do that so thought why not!!

I cant get any further back to read so sorry to those ive not mentioned!!! lots of labour dust to all who need it.xxxx


----------



## Asher

Hiya ladies, just popping on for a quick catch up whilst the boy sleeps! Had a lovely day, all the boys have been good, and I managed to get a nice walk with the doggies once DH came home from work.

Fishy, sorry to hear about today. No wonder you feel fed up, but at least you know it's not going to be too much longer before you meet your little fella. 

Danielle, you don't need this crap either!! 

Lilbumpblue, I would be as mad as hell with Mothercare too! Grrrr.

And I have forgotten EVERYTHING else I was going to say! I am so tired!!

Come on more babies!!

Labour dust to everyone, and big hugs too. :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

I have news!!!

*Louise gave birth to Lilia Rose Floyd @ 19.58, she weighed 6lb 11oz, she said its the most painful but amazing experience ever xxx*


----------



## becs0375

Congratulations to louise xx


----------



## Asher

Argh!! Congrats to Louise and Wayne, welcome to Lilia! And thanks Becs xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

:happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo:

Congrats Louise and Wayne!!! Fab news. Thanks for the update Becs. Can't wait to see some pics, I bet she is a little stunner :baby:

x


----------



## daniellelk

congrat's to louise :D


----------



## ladykara

danielle- so sorry to hear about the stress your under :hugs:

congrats to all the new mummies.. cant wait to see photos.. thanks becs for updating on louise's birth..

LauraK- sooooooooooo cute !!! does she smile already or did you just happen to have amazing timing with the camera !!

Fish and chips- sorry to hear it didnt work, i really was hoping it would x

Lilbumpblue- not good honey !! i would be pissed too. In fact i may have to get my pram out tomorrow and check it over.. hope they sort things out soon x

Sorry if i missed anyone..


----------



## Emzywemzy

Big :hugs: for fishy. Sorry to hear about the sweep, just make sure you relax and take it easy now. Not much longer to go even if you do end up being induced :hugs: x


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats Louise


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Congratulations Louise !!! xxx

Ladykara - I think we were jus lucky but it does look like a full on grin !! x


----------



## lilbumpblue

*CONGRATULATIONS LOUISE & WAYNE!!!!!! cant wait to see pics!! xx*


Yep iv had a few people say i can borrow theirs until mine comes but tbh not to sound ungrateful but i want people to see him in his own pram not someone else's if you get me!! DF just had a brainwave...quite an obvious one really the store only has it in in orange or green, mine is silver...but the part which is broken is all black on each of the models! So im gonna ring them tomorrow and see if i can just take the seat in and do a straight swap from one of the ones they have in store!! FX for me please!!! :)


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations Louise :wohoo: :wohoo: can't wait to see pics xx

Wonder how Apaton is getting on?

F&C sorry to hear you weren't favourable for a sweep, this waiting game must be a real headache xxx


----------



## Blob

F&C :hugs: Hope you go sooner than you think... I know how you feel hun :flower:
You can sit at 3 cms for weeks but you can go from nothing to baby in hours :) Waiting is boring and i often wonder what the hell is wrong and you start to question whether your body can do it? Or if you're ever going into labour...i think my body has forgotten :lol:

Limpet :hugs: :hugs:

:wohoo: :wohoo: Congrats Louise :wohoo:


----------



## MrsJ08

Well done Louise, big Congratulations to you :hugs: x


----------



## BoBo14

Hi
I had my baby boy Theo Stewart on 2/9/10 weighing 8lb 12.
Was induced on wednesday and after 16 hours of labour had to have emergency c-section following complications.

Theo spent 2 days in neonatal intensive care but we got home today and are settling back in. Luckily Theo is doing well and although needs reviewing in 3 months at hospital we hope there is no long term damage.

Congrats to all the other new mummies and good luck to those due in September 

Jo x


----------



## BLONDIE35

Fish&Chips said:


> Had my MW appointment today which was for my sweep. I mentioned that I've been a bit wet down there and she sent me to the hospital to be checked. Well it's just discharge, the baby is not as engaged as my mw thought and my cervix is so high she couldn't do the sweep. :(
> 
> The lady said it looks like I'm a way off yet. My mw is booking me in for another attempted sweep on Thursday and then an induction for the 14th if it's free. It is looking like I may not get the birth centre and birthing pool that I really want.
> 
> On the very much plus side, little fishy is very healthy with a good heart beat! We saw him on the scan and he's gorgeous. Also they put a belt on me and I was getting BHs every 5 minutes so my body is very good at practicing.
> 
> Well at least now I will stop looking for signs constantly and can hopefully relax a bit. My dh has promised me a nice take out on Weds so that we have something to look forward to.
> 
> xx

Shame they couldn't do the sweep today but hope they can do it on Thursday. At least you now know the plan and can prepare if you need to.:hugs:


----------



## BLONDIE35

Congratulations to Louise on the birth of her baby girl. Can't wait to see pics.

Also congrants to Bobo14 on her baby boy. Glad that he's now doing well.


----------



## becs0375

Congrats BoBo14 xxx

I woke to a picture message of baby Lilia, she is gorgeous with dark hair, cute as a button xxx

I seriously feel like my pelvis is giving up, my back is so sore, despite that I slept well!! My head is all muffly and I am sure I have tonsillitus, its really painful!! I am falling to bits here, just hope the end is in sight soon!!


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

lilbumpblue said:


> congrats to you both...we need pics now!! :) xx

At your request.... :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0726small.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG_2244small.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## daniellelk

Congrat's to any new mummies!!! 
Not jealous at all ;)

Got up this morning to OH ask if I was ok because apparently I was very unsettled last night and making alot of noise that led to him not being able to sleep properly because he thought I was in labour! I know I was unsettled...but can't remember making any noise! in Agony with my back this morning :( 
Didn't sleep to well from being in agony with my bump and back, at one point couldn't turn my self over :( think I must have been laying abit dodgy at some point.


----------



## MrsJ08

Congrats BoBo x

Lovely pics JB'sBabyBoogy x

Well I had a pretty good night of sleep. DH was in a stressed mood when he came home last night from his Training Day. I think he was just feeling a bit overwhelmed, managed to calm him down after a couple of hours. Couldn't do with him moping about. I'm the only one allowed to mope at the moment. Still no signs or symptoms for me :cry:

I'm hoping my Jojo Maman Bebe order will arrive today. I phoned them yesterday to have a moan, I ordered it on the 1st Sept and everything was in stock. I don't think there is any excuse for them taking a week to deliver. They upgraded my delivery to 1st class and sent me an email to say it was despatched within an hour.

Lilbumpblue - good for you for giving Mothercare hell. They know damn well people buy things like pushchairs and cots in advance of use and they clearly need to improve their QC procedures at factory level. (Sorry I've got my Buyer head on) You shouldn't have to take it out of the box and set it up on receipt to check something as expensive as that is in working order, especially as it's one of their flagship models. It should never have left the factory. I'm glad they are collecting it for you and I hope they sort you out a replacement before next Thursday. 

Right, what shall I do today.......

x


----------



## lilbumpblue

JB'sBabyBoogy said:


> lilbumpblue said:
> 
> 
> congrats to you both...we need pics now!! :) xx
> 
> At your request.... :cloud9:Click to expand...

Awww she is beautiful!!! x



BoBo14 said:


> Hi
> I had my baby boy Theo Stewart on 2/9/10 weighing 8lb 12.
> Was induced on wednesday and after 16 hours of labour had to have emergency c-section following complications.
> 
> Theo spent 2 days in neonatal intensive care but we got home today and are settling back in. Luckily Theo is doing well and although needs reviewing in 3 months at hospital we hope there is no long term damage.
> 
> Congrats to all the other new mummies and good luck to those due in September
> 
> Jo x

Congrats hunni, im sure he will be fine xx



daniellelk said:


> Congrat's to any new mummies!!!
> Not jealous at all ;)
> 
> Got up this morning to OH ask if I was ok because apparently I was very unsettled last night and making alot of noise that *led to him not being able to sleep properly *because he thought I was in labour! I know I was unsettled...but can't remember making any noise! in Agony with my back this morning :(
> Didn't sleep to well from being in agony with my bump and back, at one point couldn't turn my self over :( think I must have been laying abit dodgy at some point.

Serves himself right after yesterday! heheheh :) Not long to go now xx



:happydance::happydance::happydance:Congrats to me and my fellow 7th September 2010 due daters!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Oh and on the pram front i lay in bed last night and remembered the back of the seat unit were the recline handle is does have the silver on it :( so still pramless :( x


----------



## limpetsmum

Morning all,
 
Congratulations ThatGirl, _LauraK1982_, Louise, BoBo14 & JB'sBabyBoogie - i've updated the new mummies thread for you :thumbup: Glad to see a few more stars making an appearance :thumbup:

_LauraK1982_ - i love that 2nd photo of Olivia smiling, it's just brilliant!

F&C - fingers crossed for you hun & lol @ getting bored & coming out on his own accord heehee, hope that works for mine too! I keep telling mine about all the lovely things we have waiting out here :haha:



> Got up this morning to OH ask if I was ok because apparently I was very unsettled last night and making alot of noise that led to him not being able to sleep properly because he thought I was in labour! I know I was unsettled...but can't remember making any noise! in Agony with my back this morning
> Didn't sleep to well from being in agony with my bump and back, at one point couldn't turn my self over think I must have been laying abit dodgy at some point.

 I had a similar night but DH didn't wake (the earth exploding wouldn't wake that man of mine.......i hope when i do go into labour it's during the day :haha:).
Got backache again today, a crappy headache (which has been hanging around for a few days now) & terrible heartburn! Realised i haven't taken my omeprazole yesterday though so that explian that one. So wish i hadn't bragged about my wonderful lie in yesterday as i feel like utter crap today due to being awake since 2.30 am this morning :dohh:. I guess that will teach me, i'm tempted to go to bed for a few hours now as i sleep much better at this time of day but i fear getting into a sleeping pattern of being awake all night & wanting to sleep during the day :sleep:


----------



## becs0375

JB, she is gorgeous xxx

Mrs J, I am also sat here debating what to do today?!!! Wanna get my dusting, clean windows and wash bedding done this morning!! The weather is pants here!!

LilBumpBlue, Happy Due Date xx

Danielle, hehe for keeping your OH awake!!!

Right time for me to get my butt into gear and crack on with my jobs!! Think I have figured where my sore throat has come from, I put a new plug in air freshener in a coupld of days ago and since then my throat has been sore, think it must be too strong!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Can i ask peoples opinions please? I saw a snow suit in a charity shop yesterday for £1.95 0-3 months. I wasn't going to nother buying one in this size due to the weather maybe not being cold enough & we have cosy toes for car seat, pram suit, little jacket etc. However having seen it so cheap i'm wondering if it's worth picking up just in case (it had gloves & booties with it). We are going on holiday in 4 weeks to Cornwall & i guess the weather is anyones guess. What does anyone think?
Cheers :thumbup:


----------



## daniellelk

I'd get it for £1.95....least then if you buy it, you have it incase u think u need it. If u don't use it, then it was only £1.95 and you could always sell it on or give it another charity shop..


----------



## MrsJ08

I would buy it Limpets. I had the same thought the other day. I have a newborn sleepsuit but I don't think a baby over 8lb will fit into it. So, I bought a 0-3 month Jacket and a Pram Suit on Ebay for a couple of quid each. The way I look at it - the coldest weather is going to be Dec/Jan/Feb anyway so it's definitely going to get used x


----------



## lilbumpblue

Thanks becs it'll be you tomorrow :)!!

Id buy it Limpets, what a bargain...as said im sure LO will still fit in it in December! :) 

Well im off to see the consultant this afternoon for my 40/40 appointment...he didnt actually think id go this far...how wrong was he lol x


----------



## daniellelk

just got pain's underneith my rib's, They made me feel really sick when they happend :( 
Im really fed up of my body aching now :/


----------



## babythinkpink

Congratulations to Louise xxxx

Congrats to other Mummies, cant remember all the names sorry!

Feeling rubbish again, ready to pop this baby out now, a mix of scared of birth again and really wanting to get this baby out and get my body back, mornings i just feel so crappy and nothing helps.

Will try and catch up later but busy day sorting money stuff today, more incompetent people in offices and computers saying No! A day ahead on the phone for me sorting :nope:

Back later xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Blob

Gorgeous new babies :cloud9: I cant believe how many babies are here :wohoo:

Still nothing at all for me :nope: I just cannot decide what to do...on one hand i SO want to meet my baby and i COOOUUULLLD on thursday if i gave in. Or i wait until sunday and then admit defeat?? ARGH!!


----------



## Jellycat

JB'sBabyBoogy Lovely pics xxx

Becs I had a terrible night sleep last night and as soon as I got up I wondered if you had slept well....... I'm glad you did

No wonder Louise had heartburn so much with the amount of hair Lillia has, she's adorable xx

LilBumpBlue, Happy Due Date :wohoo: Good luck at your appointment

Limpets definatly buy the suit for the price... Barry Bargain !!

Blob I don't know what I would do as Sunday is only an extra 3 days to wait and they may come in their own time between the Thurs and Sunday which would be great.... :hugs:

BTP Hope you feel better soon xx

I've got a real problem with my right wrist its felt sprained the last couple of days but its gradually getting worse... swollen and stiff especially my thumb, last night it was just fixed in a position and had to rub it to be able to move it..... just dont know what I have done to cause it..... just another thing to add to my pregnancy woes


----------



## Blob

Yea thats my thought Jellycat :nope: I kinda think that if i did have the induction i would keep wondering if baby would have come on their own time? 
Oooh that sounds sore...sounds kinda like something i had with Tabs :nope:


----------



## lilbumpblue

Blob said:


> Yea thats my thought Jellycat :nope: I kinda think that if i did have the induction i would keep wondering if baby would have come on their own time?
> Oooh that sounds sore...sounds kinda like something i had with Tabs :nope:

We are gonna be having an online party when mini blob finally makes his appearance hun lol xx Not long now chick!! xxx :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Not long now Blob, I'd be tempted to wait until Sunday too but I understand why you are so torn. Big :hug:


----------



## Daisybell

Congratulations Louise Lilia is beautiful :cloud9:

Congratulations BoBo14 :happydance:

JB'sBabyBoogy she is beautiful hunni :cloud9:

daniellelk and limpetsmum nothing worse than having a bad nights sleep :hugs:

limpets i would buy it hun just incase, bargin for £1.95!!



Blob said:


> Yea thats my thought Jellycat :nope: I kinda think that if i did have the induction i would keep wondering if baby would have come on their own time?
> Oooh that sounds sore...sounds kinda like something i had with Tabs :nope:

thur to sun is only 3days, like jellycat said lo might come between that time, i can understand that you are fed up hun, what ever you decide you shouldnt feel like a failure :hugs: xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

wee update from fish

she hass had her show and will be having a sweep on sat! 

fingers crossed for her!!


----------



## becs0375

Blob, I can understand your predicament, I say you go with whatever is best for you xxx

Jelly, I think you should have a lazy day xxx

Little A, thanks for the update!! Hopefully Little Fishy will be here before Saturday xx

I have done loads this morning, I really don't think I should have this much energy at 40 weeks!! I thought if I got the house doen today then I would have a chill out day tomorrow!! I have terrible acid indigestion today, thank goodness for rennies!!


----------



## Daisybell

LittleAurora said:


> wee update from fish
> 
> she hass had her show and will be having a sweep on sat!
> 
> fingers crossed for her!!

Good luck Fishy, fx'd for you, hopefully lo wont be much longer xxx

thanks for the update LittleA xxx


----------



## Snoozie

Louise, congratuations!

Bobo, congrats! :)

JB, gorgeous!

Good luck f*c.x

Just a quickie, feeling so sick today.


----------



## Mrs_N

Just a quickie as my grandparents are on their way over, but I just wanted to say 
I'm full term! :happydance: :happydance: 
Baby, anytime from now will be just fine. Much as I would feel really bad for jumping the queue, I am so ready to meet you now. :flower:


----------



## daniellelk

Mrs_N said:


> Just a quickie as my grandparents are on their way over, but I just wanted to say
> I'm full term! :happydance: :happydance:
> Baby, anytime from now will be just fine. Much as I would feel really bad for jumping the queue, I am so ready to meet you now. :flower:

Yay on being full term :D


----------



## peanut84

To all the september stars who are still waiting for there little one to arrive..How are u helping to pass the time i have 3 weeks 1 left and i am goin insane my feet hurt me to much to walk anywhere my whole body is just one big ache and pain!!! i need summet to help pass the time!! any ideas ladys?????


----------



## Carley22

well im making cards for the entire family for after baby is born ......

but apart from that im VERY bored


----------



## lilia

Congratulations to all the new mummies :flower:

I had my gorgeous boy Charlie-Jack on Saturday 4th at 9.04pm and he weighed 7lb9oz :cloud9: Thankyou for all the thoughts and nice wishes everyone :hugs:

I am absolutley exhausted so not going to write much now, i will try and write a birth story when i've had a sleep! 

Good luck and lots of labour dust to everyone else x x x


----------



## MrsJ08

Grrr just spent ages writing a reply and the stupid laptop crashed!

Peanut - I was the same yesterday so I ended up doing some baking to pass the time. I think Limpets did the same. When I'm not doing that I'm either surfing the net, watching tv or nesting. I'll clean anything in my path at the moment. I'd like to do some more sorting out around the house, but most things I want done require DH so his list of "jobs" is growing by the day. I might take a leaf out of Jellycat's book and do a jigsaw as I can't seem to concentrate on reading. I might make a start on sorting out the cupboard under the stairs this afternoon - the problem is my back and hips permanently ache so I can't really do that much before having a rest. To be honest I'm not enjoying going out of the house on my own or driving any more. I went out the other day thinking I'd be fine, I was fine getting there but then realised I was struggling to walk back home and it took me ages as I kept stopping. As much as I hate it I realise I have to accept there is very little I can do physically now. If baby hasn't arrived by the weekend I think I'll ask DH to get me some ingredients at the supermarket so I can make my Christmas Mincemeat and I might even start on my Christmas Cakes. x


----------



## Mrs_N

congrats lilia!

peanut I am also making thank you cards, and working on a quilt. I think it helps to have a project! I can't do much around the house because of the SPD but I'm tidying & sorting out drawers one by one.


----------



## Sayuri

Morning All!!

Gosh is anyone having really bad pains in thier back? all last night I had them DH was timing but they dont last long enough. My mum thinks its beginning of Labour.......:wacko: TMI also I have been pooing alot lately which she thinks is a @clear out' I have appointment tommorow so they can tell me this waiting game isnt fun!

Congrats to ALL the mumies with their precious bubbs :happydance:

Littlebumpblue I saw your rant I bought the spin it came last week I havent opened it yet but you have scared me so gonna set it up when DH comes home! Hope it gets sorted erarlier for you


----------



## peanut84

thank you ladies i might give the card makin a go....were did u all get the stuff from to make them???


----------



## drea2904

Congrats all new mummys:)

Labour dust to those in need (us all!!)

Im so bored aswell, im actually cooking up a wee storm im that bored, a roast dinner, on a Tuesday, my dh might just faint!

I had a dream last night that my waters broke at 2.45am, I was taken in and my dh's uncle performed my section with 25 chinese students in the room and my baby boy was a girl who weighed 22lbs..........now thats freaked me out, 22lbs lol!

I have the hospital on Thursday, cant wait to find out when ill be meeting my bubba, Im in so much pain now, really finding it hard to get up from bed and do anything good with mason, I feel bad as i think he is suffering but I just have no energy:(


----------



## peanut84

Sayuri said:


> Morning All!!
> 
> Gosh is anyone having really bad pains in thier back? all last night I had them DH was timing but they dont last long enough. My mum thinks its beginning of Labour.......:wacko: TMI also I have been pooing alot lately which she thinks is a @clear out' I have appointment tommorow so they can tell me this waiting game isnt fun!
> 
> Congrats to ALL the mumies with their precious bubbs :happydance:
> 
> Littlebumpblue I saw your rant I bought the spin it came last week I havent opened it yet but you have scared me so gonna set it up when DH comes home! Hope it gets sorted erarlier for you

i have been pooing and weeing a hell of alot the past two days!! it will be nice if this is a sign off something happening soon!!!


----------



## Carley22

peanut84 said:


> thank you ladies i might give the card makin a go....were did u all get the stuff from to make them???


I got all the stuff from The Range but anywhere like hobbycraft or somewhere would have it. Cost me £20 for 50 cards worth so cheaper as well!!!! woop woop


----------



## Mrs_N

YUp hobbycraft or the range are good. 
I'm into scrapbooking and cardmaking so I had a ton of stuff already!


----------



## peanut84

well looks like me and the hubby are of to hobby craft at the weekend x


----------



## Sayuri

@Peanut84! phew I thought I was the only one!, I have been reading up and they said it can be 'classic'symtoms before Labour starts


----------



## peanut84

Sayuri said:


> @Peanut84! phew I thought I was the only one!, I have been reading up and they said it can be 'classic'symtoms before Labour starts

well fingers crossed its nearly our time then good luck!!!


----------



## Carley22

yeah lets hope so eh!!!! I dont think id ever get my OH in hobbycraft lol


----------



## Blob

congrats lilia :wohoo:

Wow go you lot with the cards i'm so shattered now i cant be botherd...going to do a quick clean of the house today while i'm child free :haha:

All of you having your 'clear out' i'm the opposite :rofl: My baby is SOOO determined to stay in there :dohh:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ohh thanks for the update Little A! Hope things get moving for F&C soon! Yipee!!!

Aww blob, I would feel torn too. I think if I were you I would hold on the extra couple of days. Not long now sweetie! x

Those talking about clear outs, I couldn't get off the toilet the week I had Holly. And then when I was in early labour I kept feeling like I needed a poo and kept sitting on the toilet wondering why I couldn't go lol I realised after a while that I was actually in labour and I didn't need a poo after all!

I make my own cards too and sometimes places like The Works have nice card making stuff and it's a lot cheaper than Hobbycraft :flower:

I took Holly to the docs this morning and as suspected, she has reflux and also colic. Poor little mite! Looks like she has inherited my crappy oesophagus! The doctor has prescribed baby Gaviscon for her and I have to put that in her bottles, so hopefully that will help. I need to take her to be weighed at baby clinic tomorrow too to make sure she is gaining weight properly. I'm sure she is though, as she looks and feels a lot bigger and finally newborn clothes fit her!! She's just asleep in her swing at the moment, she loves it in there. Here's a little pic of her in it!

xx
 



Attached Files:







hollyswing.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and congrats Lilia! Saw your piccies on facebook soooo gorgeous :cloud9:

xx


----------



## BLONDIE35

Been to the hospital for my CTG today and my little boy was doing great. For the last week have had protein in urine which was tested and came back positive however they have decided not to give antibiotics as I have no symptoms. Has anyone else had this and not been given treatment?

I do have c-section booked for Thursday but thought they would want to treat it before I underwent surgery as they insert catheter etc.... x


----------



## Jellycat

Most days i'm clearing and tidying the house however with my sprained hand and lack of sleep the past 2 days i've done pretty much nothing except my wasgij jigsaw.... the thing is I know I have lots of jobs to do.

Also TMI - I've been needing to go to the loo alot the past couple of days too hope its not 'clear out' as I want baby to stay put for another week yet


----------



## Blob

Awwww she is too cute :cloud9:

I didnt have a 'clear out' last time either so :shrug: 
I swear i had all my labour signs like 5 weeks ago and now nothing :cry:

Blondie i had samples sent off on friday but i've heard nothing :dohh: Who knows i give up :lol:


----------



## Daisybell

Emzywemzy aww poor Holly, colic is horrible.
carnt believe holly is over 3weeks old, my friends twins are over 5week old
time seems to be flying!!

BLONDIE35 i had an uti and got treated straight away for it but i had all the symptoms.
sounds weird that they didnt want to give you antibiotics even tho you tested positive for protein unless it was a small amount that they did think needed any antibiotics :shrug:

So bored today, my belly feels like a brick wall :wacko: and i look like a bus end of the joys!! lol xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

aw emzy poor holly. look at her so cute though!

blondie I thought they normally treated UTI's in pregnancy whether or not you have symptoms, so I'm a bit surprised that they decided not to. :shrug:

I wish I was having a clear out, I have the opposite problem! :blush: 

Just uploaded my 37 week bump pic today and really surpriused at how low it looks compared with 2 weeks ago! No wonder my poor pelvis is feeling the strain!
 



Attached Files:







35 weeks (400 x 600).jpg
File size: 130.8 KB
Views: 3









37 weeks (400 x 600).jpg
File size: 134.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Blob

Your bump is lower than mine :rofl:

Ooops forgot to say :hugs: Emzy thats really hard have you got the cot pillow things? Also there are types of milk that help it that doctors can perscribe you??


----------



## becs0375

I have alot of tightenings across my bump, it takes my breath away!! I have finished all my housework and now having a well earned rest! Even done all the veggies for tea!


----------



## ladykara

congrats to all the mummies xx

Mrs N congrats honey... great feeling isnt it

Great news about Fish.... so pleased things are finally moving for her

Peanut- its doing my head in, im doing all the little things i should have already done, sorting out paper work, charging all the digital cameras.. just crappy little jobs... i wish i could just sleep and wake up with a baby next to me..

If your looking for a easy craft you can try 3D pictures on tiles... you need wrapping paper or multi copies of the same picture u want to use, and you build up the image using those double sided padded sticky things... you then raise certain parts on the image to make it 3D.. you stick to a tile and then you can hang them up. no talent needed at all think its called paper tole

Some photos to explain a little better.. great for card making too but i used to mount them on tiles so i could hang them up.

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_WA1IT6KB90E/SvMjhiw4BHI/AAAAAAAAB20/WEgil2ZIZkw/s400/CIMG2527.jpghttps://4.bp.blogspot.com/_WA1IT6KB90E/SvMj1nW0E8I/AAAAAAAAB3U/e7Qrnt45e_4/s400/CIMG2521.jpg

https://www.creativepapercrafts.com/products/cardgallery/papertole/pt_iris_framed.jpg

House is not painted, just carpet to be fitted and all decorating is done !! bring on the baby !!!! :happydance:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks everyone :flower: Blob,. Cafferine sent me a link to a cot pillow thing and I might get one of those. Last night I propped the moses basket up on books so it was tilted and she slept MUCH better. I think I actually slept for 5 hours (with a break in between!) so much better than the day before. I'll keep doing that. There is comfort milk you can get for colicy babies, but you're meant to speak to your HV first. I asked the GP but she was useless and kept thinking I meant hungry baby milk, which I didn't, so I'm going to speak to the HV at baby clinic tomorrow.

I know, how fast is the time going? I can't believe she will be 4 weeks old on Saturday!! It seems like yesterday that I had her. The good news is that I feel pretty much back to normal now. My stitches have healed and even though I had a bad tear, it seems to have healed nicely. My belly is still a bit flabby, but it was to begin with lol It's ALMOST back to how it was already. Isn't it amazing how your body can go back to normal just a couple of weeks after giving birth?! 

Mrs N- wow your bump has dropped alot!! Nearly there now I reckon :baby:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and it's a long shot but now I'm not breastfeeding I have no need for my nearly new nursing bras. I only wore them for a week or so and now my boobs are back to their usual 36D size, they are too big. So if anyone is a 40DD and would like 2 nursing bras (one white,one black, padded from Debenhams, cost £14 or something each) then they are yours, I will post them to you. It's a long shot that someone will be the same size, but thought I'd ask before I sell them or whatever. I'd rather they went to a good home! If you'd like them them just PM me.

xx


----------



## becs0375

Mrs N, you look like you are ready to pop!!!! Gorgeous nursery by the way x

Emma, sounds like things are going well for you, poor Holly tho, at least she has some medicine and should start to feel better xx


----------



## Asher

Fab pics of your little lady Laura, she's lovely!

Yay Fishy on the progress! Fingers crossed things move for you quickly now!

Blob, still here! Bless. Either way, not long to go. xx

Kara, that craft looks fab! Very funky too. Maybe cards should be my next project. I am just about to start some more knitting now things are a bit more settled here.

Emzy, poor wee Holly!! At least you know what it is and can get on and treat it now. Jack was treated for reflux as a baby, and was awfully colicky. It's hard work, and you have all my hugs! Holly looks sooo comfy in her new swing, bless her!

Becs, tightenings yay! I hope they change into something more meaningful for you!

Beautiful bump pics MrsN! You do look much lower! You look quite the picture of health! Loving your pics of the nursery on FB!

Lilia, congrats on baby Charlie-Jack! Well done you! 

Hope everyone else is okay today apart from the usual aches and pains. Sending labour dust to you all, lots of babies coming now! 

I have lots of new pics of Sam, will be putting loads on FB later I think! I can't help myself!! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Asher I'm the same with photos! I think all my facebook friends must be so sick of me putting on pics of Holly (but I don't really care lol). I'd love to see your pics of Sam, so will be having a nose a facebook later! x


----------



## Asher

Ha ha Emzy, no I love looking at everyone's baby pics!! It's so hard to not upload them all isn't it! x


----------



## LittleAurora

I keep adding as many as possible because my OH parents livein london and have not seen the baby yet!! 

Altho I bet others are sick of the sight of her! lol


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm the same Little A, all my family are in London and Kent and haven't seen her yet so I upload as many as I can so they don't miss her being little! I also have a lot of family in Canada, so it's a great way to share her with everyone we don't see x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ps to anyone that was interested the bras have been taken already! I'm glad I asked now! x


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey Ladies!

Well i took your advice & went to buy the snowsuit - it is very sweet! Also got the ingredients to make 'special soup' (Jamie Oliver recipe) to freeze for lunches :thumbup:. Then my ex, ex's sister came round to distract me for a few hours which was lovely of her bless. I'm now debating what else i can do......maybe make a few cards or do some scrapbooking?
I'm not overly worried about Tufty as i keep checking with my dopler but my movements have reduced, i have been told this is common just before labour.......any comments? I haven't got in touch with the hospital or anything - as i say, i listen in regularly & he/she seems ok in there. I have an appointment with the consultant tomorrow - i might just mention it then.




> I've got a real problem with my right wrist its felt sprained the last couple of days but its gradually getting worse... swollen and stiff especially my thumb, last night it was just fixed in a position and had to rub it to be able to move it..... just dont know what I have done to cause it..... just another thing to add to my pregnancy woes

 It might be pregnancy induced carpel tunnel? I complained to my consultant that my hands felt like i have arthritis & bruised (not swollen though) and they said that's what mine was :shrug:

MrsN congrats on being full term today :happydance:



> To all the september stars who are still waiting for there little one to arrive..How are u helping to pass the time i have 3 weeks 1 left and i am goin insane my feet hurt me to much to walk anywhere my whole body is just one big ache and pain!!! i need summet to help pass the time!! any ideas ladys?????

 Make some announcement cards? Can you knit or cross stitch? I do indeed cook - anything & everything (my scales are broken.......they tell me i've put 3 1/2 stone on during my pregnancy!!!!!!!) I was the same hun - my feet are too painful to venture very far from home :cry: Although i've got to the point where i seem to have given up trying to entertain myself now.....i just kinda veg out & lurk on here and/or facebook lol.
I can't bear to think about tackling the housework - i know it'll start off as a simple hoover & dust but then i'll find something which needs a 'mega clean' and be at it for hours & end up totally knackered!

MrsJ08 - i'm making my own christmas cake for the 1st time this year, when can i make it? Not sure how early as i want to infuse it with plenty of alcohol lol but don't want it going hard or off :winkwink:



> I dont think id ever get my OH in hobbycraft lol

 Oooh my DH loves Hobbycraft, i tend to leave him looking at the model kits or send him on a mission to find things for me lol.


----------



## BLONDIE35

I have just checked with fetal health unit as to why they didn't prescribe antibiotics. They said as I was having a c-section they would be giving me a large dose of antibiotics anyway so didn't want to overload the system. Now I know. Thanks ladies. x


----------



## Carley22

aww blondie glad you got some answers

i told myself today that i wouldnt touch my card making kit until 3pm so 9 mins to kill might walk to the shops......


----------



## MrsJ08

Phew - I've just finished sorting out the cupboard under the stairs. It took 1hr 30 mins and I am now shattered. I only had to sit down once for a rest which I thought was pretty good going. I cannot believe how many coats (that he doesn't wear) DH has. I found two I haven't seen before! I'm certain I could get my pram chassis in there now if I wanted to although it would be a push to get the carrycot in too. 

To the ladies that have been having a bit of a clear out - so have I although I don't know whether it's anything to do with labour. I started taking iron tablets last week which made me constipated so it might just be my body getting back to normal. I'm not that hopeful that labour is imminent as I'm not getting any other symptoms. My bump has definitely dropped now - I can't see my lady bits in the mirror any more :rofl:

Emzy - Holly looks so cute in her swing. Sorry to hear about her colic/reflux. I've got a sleep positioner for the baby as I picked it up cheap on ebay. I think it's the same sort of thing as Cafferine was referring to - https://www.insomniastore.co.uk/summer-supreme-sleep-positioner-with-heartbeat-90-p.asp
Glad to hear that you are almost back to normal and well healed :hugs:

Blondie - it could be that the protein present is at a really low level. I've had protein in my urine but no infection a couple of times. They took a base line figure and put it in my notes so that they didn't worry about it unless the concentration went over that amount. 

Mrs N - your bump definitely looks a lot lower

Asher - I'll be checking out your FB later

xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Limpets - to be honest you could make it in July and it would be fine for Christmas. Last year I made 5 and I did them during October. I then fed them once a week. All you have to do is bake them and then when they are cooled wrap them tightly in a couple of layers of grease proof paper. I make different varieties - last year I did traditional ones and also Fig&Honey so I write on the paper which is which. They then get put in plastic tupperware boxes or tins and stored in the cupboard until a couple of weeks before Christmas when I ice them. I made my Mincemeat in in the first week of October last year (I used James Martin's recipe - on BBC Good Food website which I would recommend) I kept mine in the fridge but you don't really need to. Mincemeat would easily keep for a year. so it's an easy one to make early. Chutney's keep for at least 6 months too so they tend to be another of my early chores. The only thing I tend to leave much closer to Christmas are Biscotti and Panatone as I usually give them as gifts and they don't keep as long. 

Here are 3 of last years cakes 

x
 



Attached Files:







CakeSnowflake.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 2









CakeSnowman.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 2









CakeStars.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Elphaba

Wow - gorgeous cakes, MrsJ!!


----------



## NurseKel

Jo, those are beautiful! You are so talented.
congrats to all new mommies! Labor dust to all of us still waiting.


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks Elphaba & Nurse Kel. 

Nurse Kel - it's good to hear from you. I noticed that you hadn't posted for a while :hugs:


----------



## Asher

Those cakes look fab MrsJ, you are very talented! 

Nursekel, good to see you, hope things are good with you? x


----------



## Blob

Emzy there is thicker milk or something? I dont really 'know' about it but friends with sicky babies :( use it and as a major plus it can be perscribed so free :wohoo:
Also with the photos...have you SEEN how many i have of Tabitha now?? :haha:

Becs...if you go into labour i will hunt you down!!!! :gun: :gun:


----------



## becs0375

Blob, I doubt very much i will be going into labour in the next week!!!!

Mrs J, I also make my own cakes etc, its so much nicer and they smell divine when cooking!!!

NurseKel, you ok chick??

Limpets, my movements have slowed down the past couple of days, I mentioned it to my mw yesterday and she sasked if I was concerned and I said no, I still feel her but she is no where near as active as she was a week ago! I am hoping this is a good sign! I am sure my instincts would kick in if I fekt anything was wrong!!

Just had a lovely nap, now having a coffee and a sit down!! The clouds are so black, looks like its gonna chuck down!! I am so looking forward to my tea tonight!! Homemade fishcakes and veg!!! I am starving!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Hello lovely ladies, how are you all doing? xxx


----------



## Carley22

hey amy hope you are ok...... nice to hear from you.


----------



## becs0375

Hello Amy, hows things with you ?? xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Emzywemzy said:


> Last night I propped the moses basket up on books so it was tilted and she slept MUCH better. I think I actually slept for 5 hours (with a break in between!) so much better than the day before. I'll keep doing that.

I am so glad that worked xx:hugs:



Emzywemzy said:


> So if anyone is a 40DD

I wish!! I only get boobs when i am pregnant, and while feeding, and they are fab, then i finish feeding and am flat chested again, padded bras all the way usually, it is amazing not needing a padded one!!xx



x-amy-x said:


> Hello lovely ladies, how are you all doing? xxx

Hi there, how are things with you? Lovely to see you:hugs::hugs:

Well potty training went really well yesterday, but has fallen flat today, dry all day yesterday, but today dd seems to prefer the hall floor to her potty! 

Roast beef in the oven, potatoes peeled and yorkshire puds in freezer, lazy Aunt Bessie, oh how we love her chips and yorkie puds!! 
Really looking forward to tea, how sad is that, my major thrill of the day is food! 

Fingers crossed Fishy, hope things are happening xx

Blob, more :hugs: to you, still a few days to think about it, see how you feel Thurs:hugs:

Back later xxxx:hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

> on BBC Good Food website which I would recommend

 mmm i worship that website :haha:. Thanks for the cake advice, i'm not sure whether to have a go at it tomorrow or wait another month (then will i remember or have time???) I cheated & bought a kit with everything already measured out & bagged up, thought it might be easier with my 'mummy brain' lol. I'd like to make christmas puds this year too - waiting for MIL to return from Ireland to steal her recipe though :thumbup:

Carley - what on earth are you doing at the petshop AGAIN !!!! :dohh:

Amy - lovely to see you hun :hugs: i haven't forgotten your canvass, i'm waiting on DH to get some ink for the printer for the finishing touches hun :winkwink:

Well.........2 packs of monster munch down & i'm still hungry! DH cooking tonight & he won't be back till about 7.30 meaning he won't start dinner till about 8.30 :nope: I'm gonna need more monster munch me thinks :blush:

I might go make a few cards myself now.......depends if i can be bothered to find my cardstock out :shrug:


----------



## daniellelk

Sayuri said:


> Morning All!!
> 
> Gosh is anyone having really bad pains in thier back? all last night I had them DH was timing but they dont last long enough. My mum thinks its beginning of Labour.......:wacko: TMI also I have been pooing alot lately which she thinks is a @clear out' I have appointment tommorow so they can tell me this waiting game isnt fun!
> 
> Congrats to ALL the mumies with their precious bubbs :happydance:
> 
> Littlebumpblue I saw your rant I bought the spin it came last week I havent opened it yet but you have scared me so gonna set it up when DH comes home! Hope it gets sorted erarlier for you

I was having bad pain's in my back and (TMI) pooing alot..still am pooing alot tbh!
And unfortunaltly i'm still here....back pain's went but have come back today!! well last night so hopefully something is going to happen now there back. 



I'v read through the last few page's but not really in a mood to do any personal's...I did start with the one above, but then just thought....i cba :(
feeling rather fed up today :( Sorry :/ 
who ever mentioned monster munch... I could just eat some beef one's now OR flaming hot ones..mmm wonder if OH will go to shop for me


----------



## limpetsmum

> who ever mentioned monster munch... I could just eat some beef one's now OR flaming hot ones..mmm wonder if OH will go to shop for me

 :blush:sorry hun! Want me to mail you some :thumbup: If you have a co-op nearby they are buy one pack get one free :happydance: mmmmmmm 24 packs of monster munch, i give em till friday :haha:


----------



## daniellelk

limpetsmum said:


> who ever mentioned monster munch... I could just eat some beef one's now OR flaming hot ones..mmm wonder if OH will go to shop for me
> 
> :blush:sorry hun! Want me to mail you some :thumbup: If you have a co-op nearby they are buy one pack get one free :happydance: mmmmmmm 24 packs of monster munch, i give em till friday :haha:Click to expand...

there's 2 :) both less then 5min's away.....I only like the beef and flaming hot(or what ever that flavour is)...


----------



## limpetsmum

ooooh i'll take the pickled onion ones off you strange lady (for not liking them) lol. I never used to like the beef but someone got me onto them a few months back :dohh:


----------



## Daisybell

MrsJ08 your cakes look and sound great!! you should of entered that programe 
"The Great British Bake Off" which is on bbc 2 at 8pm tonight :thumbup:

:wave: amy nice to hear from you, how are you chic???



limpetsmum said:


> who ever mentioned monster munch... I could just eat some beef one's now OR flaming hot ones..mmm wonder if OH will go to shop for me
> 
> :blush:sorry hun! Want me to mail you some :thumbup: If you have a co-op nearby they are buy one pack get one free :happydance: mmmmmmm 24 packs of monster munch, i give em till friday :haha:Click to expand...

OMG!!! i love monster munch!! i have a crisp fetish 
i can never just have one packet! :blush: xxx


----------



## daniellelk

limpetsmum said:


> ooooh i'll take the pickled onion ones off you strange lady (for not liking them) lol. I never used to like the beef but someone got me onto them a few months back :dohh:

I'll eat them...if there's nothing else :/

I'm same daisybell, one just isn't enough :/


----------



## Cafferine

Flaming hot ones are the best! I've had a huge flaming hot monster munch craving lately!


----------



## limpetsmum

> MrsJ08 your cakes look and sound great!! you should of entered that programe
> "The Great British Bake Off" which is on bbc 2 at 8pm tonight

Ooooh i didn't realise that was on - i can watch it whilst DH waits on me heehee, thanks for the heads up. Off to make some christmas cards now (yes i really am that desperate!!!!!)


----------



## Cafferine

Gah! I just went in the kitchen and got a packet of beef hula hoops after all this crisp talk.


----------



## limpetsmum

> I'll eat them...if there's nothing else :/

 is that a no i can't have them then :cry:


----------



## limpetsmum

:haha:


----------



## limpetsmum

Cafferine said:


> Gah! I just went in the kitchen and got a packet of beef hula hoops after all this crisp talk.

 :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## daniellelk

limpetsmum said:


> I'll eat them...if there's nothing else :/
> 
> is that a no i can't have them then :cry:Click to expand...

My Oh wont go get me any :/ so i'm not getting any other wise you could have had all the pickled onion one's :)
Was going to walk to shop my self...then it down poured and I soon changed my mind!


----------



## becs0375

Mmmmm monster munch are the best!!! Mind you I love crisps of any variety!!! Just had tea and it was scrummy!!!!! What to have next?!!!!!!


----------



## daniellelk

:( been getting cramp's for about half an hour...who want's to bet that the vanish soon!!


----------



## SisterRose

:dust: to everyone! and I hope that it is the start of things for you Danielle! 

Just wanted to pop in and share this pic of Ellie - love her expression :haha:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs612.snc4/59227_1496925155933_1618231664_31219769_7686704_n.jpg


----------



## drea2904

Awh loving the baby pics today:) I want my baby to take lots of piccys lol, I actually went and got a new sd card for when he comes:)

I just had our big roast beef dinner and my it was lush, now in the oven in Jam Roly Poly and dh is gonna make custard to go with.......LUSH LUSH LUSH!!! :)

Im raging, I sent my mat allowance form off RECORDED delivery on Thurs 26th Aug, it still states that it is still going through the RM system, I thought well sometimes these government places get lots of recorded mail so dont always sign every one, I called the Maternity allowance office and they dont have it!! I mean Im already on mat leave and getting no money!! My work lost my matb1 then traced it then took forever to send smp form and getting wageslips was murder, I really cant face that form or trying to get all this stuff when I could be having my baby next week!! Do i wait and check on Friday when its been missing 2 weeks or start the process again now!!! Sozzz rant RANT lol

Well I think after my lovely dessert I will have a long hot bath with my new magazines I got today:) DH be delighted as he can watch footie!


----------



## daniellelk

I'v just sent OH for some monster munch...and choc cake :) 
finger's crossed these cramp's get worse!! (never thought i'd say that!!)


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you ladies for missing me. I have been so busy with working all the time and now I have bronchitis on top of everything else. Totally miserable at the moment. 
Love all the baby pics!
big hugs to all our overdue ladies. I can't imagine the frustration with that. I'm impatient like crazy and haven't even hit my due date. Lol


----------



## lilbumpblue

The works & ryman's are great for crafty things! :) 

Bekklez lovely photo :) x


Well been to see the consultant...well understudy...she was checking to see if LO was engaged and was grabbing n shaking to check and kept saying im not convinced, anyway went off to get the actual consultant and he felt and straight away said yes he is and is cephalic(?) and he then said to her if you feel again he is lying on his this side and you can feel his spine!!! anyway iv been discharge so assume can have a normal midwife led birth now all being well YAY never mentioned doing a sweep or induction just said the midwife will carry it out next week as planned :)!!!!! xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Ohhh Baby pics, how gorgeous! xx

Had roast beef, yorkie pud, roast potatoes and veg, gravy a bit thick but yummy all the same, all finished off with apple crumble and custard!

Crisps, not really my thing, dh makes up for it, he can clear a 24 pack of walkers in a day or 2, he is a nightmare! 
Pringles are a bit more like it, cheese puffs while i have been pregnant but everything else i can give a miss....mini cheddars are tempting! 
Oh hang on though doritoes and cheese and chive dip, now that is more like it!!!

Hope everyone ok, back tomorrow, that was my food update!!:haha:

:hugs:

:baby:tp xx


----------



## becs0375

LilBumpBlue, thats good news for mw led!!!! Mine is on the left side!!

Danille, I really hope this is it for you tonight!!!!! 

I want Hope here now, as much as I love al the pics and going gooey over them I want my own!!!!!!!!! Just had some rice pudding and jam and it was lush!! For the first time in ages I don't feel tired!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Nursekel - hope you feel better soon, are you able to take anything for it?

Bekkelez - Lovely photos of Ellie, very cute and girly

Danielle - Hope they carry on fx'd !


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there Jelly! My primary doctor started me on some antibiotics today so I should start feeling better in a few days. Tomorrow is my OB appt so just hoping she tells me something is happening down there. Lol. How are you feeling honey?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mrs J those cakes look amazing! So professional.

Danielle, big :hugs: Sorry you are feeling so down.

Blob, I haven't been having a 'clear out' either :hugs:

Bekklez, Ellie is absolutely beautiful!

Thanks to Little A for updating you this morning. I can get online when dh is at work but posting is too tricky as it's all through the playstation which is a nightmare! So I had a bloody show this morning. Sorry for the detail but I felt a big lump pass through me and when I looked in the loo it was a big lump of yuck with blood in it. I did get all excited but apparently it could just be because of the internal yesterday and therefore not mean too much. Since then I've been getting brown discharge, like just before your period starts. No cramps or anything though so I don't think anything will happen for a while if it does. FX it does though!

My dh and I were just getting our head round the fact it was probably a long way off so this has messed with our heads a bit and now I just don't know what to think.

My MW left a message on my mobile this morning saying they can't do a sweep on Thursday which is when it should be but she's booked me in for Friday instead. Also she has booked me in for an induction. This should be full term + 12 days which would be Tuesday but they are too blimen busy that week so rather than let me go really overdue they want to bring the induction forward to Saturday!!!! I personally feel that is too early.. I'll only be a week and 2 days overdue. I'm worried that if I refuse it though, they won't have any availability for me for ages. My MW is this week so she told me if I had any concerns to speak to the hospital when I go in for my sweep on Friday.

Hopefully things will happen over night but I'm a little doubtful. If something does I'll ask the lovely Little A to update you all.

:hugs: to Blob who is also overdue. I agree with the others that you should wait until the Saturday for the induction just to give your LO a little bit more time. I didn't know but apparently most woman give birth at term + 6 days. I know you are well over this but I don't believe you are too far off. xx


----------



## daniellelk

they went after 2hour's :(

OH said he's sleeping on the floor tonight, he's fed up of me taking over the bed


----------



## NurseKel

Oh danielle, I'm sorry honey. Big hug.


----------



## Blob

Awwwww Bekk she is TOTALLY beautiful :cry: :cloud9:

FX'd Danielle they start again... although it pains me to wish labour on others when i need it :rofl:

Limpet cephalic just means head down :thumbup:

Well have also been warned that because the baby is still so high am at risk from cord prolapse :dohh: though i'm not TOO worried as my waters break JUST before baby arrives (did last time and seems to be a family thing) 

10 days over tomorrow :rofl: I will go 14 days over and then Robin and i have decided not to risk placenta etc anymore than that... SO this time next week i WIIIILLL have my baby here :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies, sorry I don't have the time to read back quite yet, you've chatted an awful lot!

Thanks for all the congrats and thanks to Becs for updating for me... 

We got home about an hour and a half away (we had to stay in for 24 hours as she was born over 24 hours after my waters broke). She's doing really really well, feeding quite nicely although it's pretty sore at the moment so not convinced I have her latching on correctly every time! We'll get there I'm sure!

I will write a proper birth story when I get the chance to... Lilia slept from 1.30am till 9am this morning so I can't complain about being tired, I haven't slept so well in 9 months!!!

I'm gutted that I didn't get through the whole labour on tens and gas and air alone... I opted for pethidine just after I was examined and found to be 7-8 cm.... it turned out that the batteries for the tens machine had run out AND the gas&air cannister thing was empty! Had I realised that I wouldn't have had the pethidine which did NOTHING for me!

Anyway... I'll write it all up in a day or two. Congrats to all the other new mummies... and lots of labour dust to those of you that need and want it... I can't believe I have come out the other side of this journey.. don't fancy doing it again soon but it's just so amazing!

Love and hugs to all xx


----------



## Blob

BTW i cannot believe how chilled out and how much stuff i'm still doing overdue :haha:

Going to toddlers tomorrow and then to see a friend at hers (trying to tempt fate driving long distances :rofl:) Then Thursdays i run a babygroup and Friday i get to chill out while Tabs at nursery :happydance: Its gooood to keep busy though :)


----------



## Blob

Congrautlations Louise she is GORGEOUS!!! :cloud9: More photos please :haha: 

Ahhh you shouldnt worry about the pain relief hun :hugs: You got her here and grew her and she's beautiful...enjoy watching her :cloud9:


----------



## lilbumpblue

Thanks Blob it was me that mentioned Cephalic! :) x


----------



## apaton

hi ladies :wave: finally i have some news :haha: im an now the proud mummy of a beautiful boy , Eoghan Wallace Paton was born yesterday at 4:03 weighing a big 8lb 5 oz , hes is the most amazing little guy :cloud9:

cord was roung his neck and he had some marconium (sp) but i managed with gas and air , the pool and a tens at the start:happydance: and we are both doing well :flower:

heres some pics 
https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/eoghan004.jpg
https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/eoghan009.jpg

im back on facebook now every1 has stopped asking when baby is comming :haha: 

congrats to all the new mummies and :dust: to overdue mummies xxxx


----------



## Asher

Argh Apaton well done you!! He's gorgeous, bet you're really proud! How do we pronounce his name? x

Beautiful pic Bekklez! x

Louise good to hear from you, congrats again on Lilia. You did good!! And yeah, amazing experience although pretty painful! Mother Nature is clever the way she smooths it all over so we do it again!

Lilbumpblue, good news on your appointment. That must be a relief.

Blob, good decision, and must be lovely to know that whatever happens you'll have your baby in a few days time. So exciting to be finding out whether pink or blue! 

F&C, I understand your quandry. Do you think you will end up going for the early induction then? 

I am loving the food conversations with you all!! I am trying to be good even though I know I am using calories breastfeeding. But all my friends appear to be intent on keeping me fat! People are buying me loads and loads of choccies!! I might give some away I think!!


----------



## apaton

thanx asher its Owen just spelt the irish way :) xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Apaton massive congrats! What a little cutie!

Asher, thanks hun. I think I'm going to turn it down as it's so early. I need to speak to them though on Friday when I have my sweep to find out if there are any 'deadlines' so to speak. I really don't want to turn down an induction and then run out of time and be given a C Section. x


----------



## daniellelk

ahhh blob I hope it happens soon for you :) your more over due then me!!!
Well just been trying to sort our money "problem" out, and found out when i'v had H we can get all our council tax paid for :) I hate having to rely on benefit's but we are in the crap money wise atm! and I was considering going back to work November time part time, but if the online calculator is right, I wont need to :) I can go back next year like originally planned :D Will be a huge lift if the calculator is right, been so down about money lately.


----------



## Asher

My guess was Owen too, so I didn't do bad! It's lovely spelt that way. He's a stunner! x

Fishy it must be really difficult, a bit like being backed into a corner. Maybe they will be able to be more flexible when you speak to them on Friday. And hey, maybe you'll have already gone into labour by then! FXd that you do and you don't have to think anymore about induction and possible sections. :hugs:


----------



## lilbumpblue

apaton said:


> hi ladies :wave: finally i have some news :haha: im an now the proud mummy of a beautiful boy , Eoghan Wallace Paton was born yesterday at 4:03 weighing a big 8lb 5 oz , hes is the most amazing little guy :cloud9:
> 
> cord was roung his neck and he had some marconium (sp) but i managed with gas and air , the pool and a tens at the start:happydance: and we are both doing well :flower:
> 
> heres some pics
> https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/eoghan004.jpg
> https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/eoghan009.jpg
> 
> im back on facebook now every1 has stopped asking when baby is comming :haha:
> 
> congrats to all the new mummies and :dust: to overdue mummies xxxx

He is soooo cute hun congrats! :) xx

...and i know the feeling about the people on facebook asking when baby is coming...i keep getting 'any signs yet?' from everyone! I think i may av to do what u did!! :) xx

:baby::baby::baby::baby:Come on we gotta keep these babies coming!!! :baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Jellycat

> Hey there Jelly! My primary doctor started me on some antibiotics today so I should start feeling better in a few days. Tomorrow is my OB appt so just hoping she tells me something is happening down there. Lol. How are you feeling honey?

Hi Nursekel, i'm not too bad thanks just general pregnancy woes, sleeping is on and off and heartburn all day now instead of just evenings.... look forward to seeing little one now xx Still don't feel ready for little one to come just yet.



> they went after 2hour's

Danielle - fx'd they start up again 

Apaton - Big Congratulations Eoghan Wallace Paton is lovely and a very healthy weight... You've reassured me that I want TENS, Waterpool and Gas&Air :wohoo:

F&C - Difficult choice regarding induction, hopefully you won't need one xx fx'd


----------



## becs0375

Apaton, he is gorgeous, congratulations xxxxx

Louise, so glad you are finally home xxx

Fishy, what a difficult decision for you xx 

Blob, go you!! I am sure people think you have to stop doing things and going out when you are heavily pregnant!!! 

I have terrible wind tonight!!!! My family are convinced Hope will be here this weekend, I am not convinced!!!


----------



## daniellelk

pain's started again :) hope they stay this time, in my back aswel now :/

PLEASSSSSSSSSE be something!!


----------



## Blob

:lol: Yea it was most people at babygroup saying that they could hardly walk they were so huge etc etc... but you can really do that with a toddler anyhooos :dohh:

Apaton :cloud9: He is gorgeous!! Makes me really jealous :lol:


----------



## Blob

Danielle i will hate you a little :haha:


----------



## daniellelk

Blob said:


> Danielle i will hate you a little :haha:

Sorry :cry:
lol
They'll not stay anyway...its not my luck :/


----------



## Blob

Well i hope they do...i just wish i had some pains too :haha:


----------



## MrsJ08

Apaton - Congrats on your gorgeous little chap. :hugs:

Thanks for the cake compliments ladies x

Lots of labour :dust: to those who need it

F&C I can understand your dilema - it does seem mad that they are prepared to induce you early because of staff shortages/being busy. Hopefully your sweep will get thing's going and it won't be necessary.

Blob - good for you with the driving. I really can't face it as my bump presses against the steering wheel. Really hope you are next x

Louise - glad to hear you are home safely :hugs:

On the iPhone so can't check back to see what I've forgotten sorry.

Bekklez - gorgeous pictures

Hope everyone has a good night's sleep x x x


----------



## BoBo14

A couple of piccies of Theo or 'squeak' as he has been nicknamed as he sings and has a little voice. The midwives think he will be a singer.lol
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0138.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 2









DSCF0177.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BLONDIE35

If anyone's interested I'm selling some girls clothes on the buy, sell thread. Have added newborn and 3-6 months and will add 0-3 tomorrow Here's link if you're interested. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swap-sell/409162-girls-newborn-0-3-3-6-months-clothes-autumn-winter-more-added.html


----------



## Laura617

wow can't even keep up in here. Congrats to all the new mommies, i'm so excited for those of you who have had your little ones.

I am going to end up jinxing myself by saying anything but I have been having braxton hicks all day today (which I haven't really had at all until now) that are getting a bit stronger and I saw a bit of plug about 1/2 an hour ago so I really hope that things are starting here though I know that those things can be really early on and go on for ages.


----------



## becs0375

Laura, that sounds promising, fx'd xxx

Danielle, hope things are still going xxx

I have slept well up until half an hour ago, my back aches, feels like I have been on a bike ride!!! Ian rubbed my back for a bit in the hope I would fall back to sleep but then I had to get up and have a poo!!! So after that I thought I would get up and have a drink! I feel quite awake!!!


----------



## Blob

Yea i feel awake too....going to regret this by tonight :rofl:

Theo is gooorgeous :cloud9:

Hope things are happening for you Laura and Danielle :hugs:


----------



## daniellelk

pain's went when I went to bed :'( started getting some more this morning but nothing like last night :/ 
Midiwfe this afternoon.....OH say's when I asked if I should have the sweep or not "might aswel he might come then!" doubt it...but now all i'v got to do is find the courage to go through that embarrasment (I know it's nothing compared to when I give birth)


----------



## Blob

You're not embaressed when you give birth :hugs: Its not like that, its just that after you realise you are much more relaxed about your body...at least thats how i felt :)


----------



## daniellelk

Blob said:


> You're not embaressed when you give birth :hugs: Its not like that, its just that after you realise you are much more relaxed about your body...at least thats how i felt :)

I'm going to be embarresed having this sweep :nope: I hate having any body part on show :/ My OH hardly ever see's me with nothing on :/


----------



## babythinkpink

Apaton, congratulations what a gorgeous boy! :hugs:

Don't worry about any baby related shyness when it comes to your body, like Blob says it goes out the window, it is a really different experience like somehow modesty is not part of it! 
I am a really private personal person, I would get embarassed to get my bikini line done! But birth is different!

Had another restless night, my arse hurts so much, from one side to the other, tossing and turning, dh moaning because he has a bad back, i think he actually has an infection but like most men wants to hold out b4 its really serious b4 he goes to the doctor!:dohh:
I have given him plenty of water to flush it out and going to get him some fresh cranberry juice today, but i don't really suffer so i don't know what else to do without the doctor.
It took him hours to stop snoring :sleep: 

Well school run shortly, and ds wants some cereal so best go and sort the children! (my mother skills, being on laptop at breakfast time!! I have been in the kitchen for half an hour telling ds to put the hamster down and get and have breakfast and the second i leave the kitchen he wants hot cereal!)

Back later xxxxx:hugs:
:hugs:Fishyxx
:hugs:Blob xx


----------



## Asher

Beautiful pics of Theo what a cutie!

Lots of achy twingey nights all round for you ladies. Hope today brings some meaningful pain!! xx


----------



## Kaz1977

Wow loads of baby arrivals. Congrats everyone. Glad all the new mummies are doing OK and give me hope that I can do this!

I had a scan yesterday which confirmed this LO is head down (not breech like their big brother), was so delighted to find out my bump is pink too :happydance: Feels like this will complete our family and keep it all new. Am so excited and can't resist a trip today to buy some cute pink things.

I'm now at the stage where I just want this LO out! Can't sleep, can't eat much, can't walk far. This is not fun any more :nope: I know I could still have a long wait ahead of me, but hopefully not more than 3 weeks. My DS was 2 weeks early and I was really hoping his sister would follow suit, no signs yet though...


----------



## lilbumpblue

becs0375 said:


> Apaton, he is gorgeous, congratulations xxxxx
> 
> Louise, so glad you are finally home xxx
> 
> Fishy, what a difficult decision for you xx
> 
> Blob, go you!! I am sure people think you have to stop doing things and going out when you are heavily pregnant!!!
> 
> I have terrible wind tonight!!!! My family are convinced Hope will be here this weekend, I am not convinced!!!

Happy due date Becs!! :)



BoBo14 said:


> A couple of piccies of Theo or 'squeak' as he has been nicknamed as he sings and has a little voice. The midwives think he will be a singer.lol

He is gorgeous...looks so squidgey!!! :) 



Kaz1977 said:


> Wow loads of baby arrivals. Congrats everyone. Glad all the new mummies are doing OK and give me hope that I can do this!
> 
> I had a scan yesterday which confirmed this LO is head down (not breech like their big brother), was so delighted to find out my bump is pink too :happydance: Feels like this will complete our family and keep it all new. Am so excited and can't resist a trip today to buy some cute pink things.
> 
> I'm now at the stage where I just want this LO out! Can't sleep, can't eat much, can't walk far. This is not fun any more :nope: I know I could still have a long wait ahead of me, but hopefully not more than 3 weeks. My DS was 2 weeks early and I was really hoping his sister would follow suit, no signs yet though...

Congrats on the little girl! :)


Well i had a terrible nights sleep...stitch & achey bump :coffee:

:happydance::happydance:Oh good news too, amazing what an email to head office can do...my replacement pram is coming today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## chachadada

Bekklez said:


> :dust: to everyone! and I hope that it is the start of things for you Danielle!
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and share this pic of Ellie - love her expression :haha:
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs612.snc4/59227_1496925155933_1618231664_31219769_7686704_n.jpg

:happydance: she is gorgeous!!!


apaton; baby eoghan is so cute too and bobo14 so is theo!

aww these pics are just too cute! i cant wait no more

xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Kaz1977 said:


> I had a scan yesterday which confirmed this LO is head down (not breech like their big brother), was so delighted to find out my bump is pink too :happydance: Feels like this will complete our family and keep it all new. Am so excited and can't resist a trip today to buy some cute pink things.

I had the same scan last week, its very nice to know head is down, and ready to go! 
Congrats on your baby girl, you will have the full set then! xx



lilbumpblue said:


> becs0375 said:
> 
> 
> Well i had a terrible nights sleep...stitch & achey bump :coffee:
> 
> :happydance::happydance:Oh good news too, amazing what an email to head office can do...my replacement pram is coming today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Had bad night too, getting lots of stitch, never had it b4 but plagued by it this time!:hugs:
> Well done on the pram, such a shame we have to get shitty about it, but my friend had a mothercare one, that broke, they gave her this crappy replacement to borrow while they fixed hers, and that happened twice, she should have put her foot down, so you putting your foot down has certainly made a difference.:thumbup:
> 
> Back later xx:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## MrsJ08

Bobo - cute pics of Theo, loving his Little Caterpillar Sleepsuits

Kaz - Congrats on your head down pink bump! You definitely deserve some pink retail therapy 

Lilbumpblue - good news about your pram, well done Mothercare for pulling your finger out. Given their drop in profits this year is all over the news (hence they have bought Blooming Marvellous to give them a boost) they need to keep their customers sweet

I manage to sleep ok last night - had to get up 3 times but managed to get back to sleep again after DH went to work. It's gloomy here today so I can't see myself venturing out of the house. I'll have to think of something else to clean or tidy. Promised DH I would make him a Cottage pie today so that will keep me busy for a while. I've been really rubbish at cooking lately, he's been doing most of it or we've had take-away. I feel quite guilty about that, hence the cake making on Monday. I know that he would really love me to make some bread. I love making bread but I like to put my heart and soul into it and that takes energy that I haven't got at the moment. I can't remember the last time I made baguettes which are his favourite - bad wife! :rofl:


----------



## becs0375

LilBB, thats brilliant news about the pram!!!!!!

Been up about 40 minutes, showered and breakfast done!! Can't believe I am finally at my due date, not that she has any intention of coming!! We are off out tonight for a chinese, haven't had one for ages, so looking forward to that!! Apart from flicking the hoover round and a bit of washing and walking the dog I am doing nowt!!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Congrats on your due date Becs and enjoy a chilled out day x


----------



## Snoozie

So many gorgeous baby pics!!!!! Congrats ladies, I am so jealous looking at all the newborns!!!!

Having said that this baby now needs to stay put for a bit, DS2 has only been back in school for 4 school days and he now has a nasty croupy barking cough! I do NOT want to catch it, imagine how awful it would be to labour with a rotten chest! No thanks! And I do not want to bring a baby home to a house full of germs! So mine has to stay put for a while now lol! Not that she has any intention of shifting, I don't feel like I'm about to go pop anytime soon!

Blob....my heart breaks for you, it's soooo cruel! Going over is horrible. The most I've done is 8 days then I caved for induction as I got too nervous as my previous baby had been a whopper! I hope you go before induction but if not then it'll be quick, you must be so ready to do this.x

Danielle, hugs, I hope the pains pick up, when you get them start walking up and down the stairs!!!!! ;) If you get in the bath to relax and they stop then they are just warm up ctxts. If they continue to get worse you are in for the real thing. Hugs on being teased by your baby.x

Big wave to everyone, I can't keep up with all the posts, 5 year old and a 2 year old at home with me today. :)


----------



## daniellelk

beks congrats on reaching your due date. 

I have pain like at the top of my pelvic bone. Going to get a bath in amin I think then nip out shopping with my mum, chill out at her's for abit then midwife apt.


----------



## Carley22

congrats to the new babies..... apaton he's gorge!!! 

I have NOTHING to do today and cant quite get my head round it its only 9 40 and im already bored lol!!!! 

anyone else still got bad runny poo? its been 3 days now and today is the worst so far... grrr.... 

what can i do today i wanna go out but ive no one t go out with can anyone recommend something to do on your tod out of the house?


----------



## lilbumpblue

:thumbup: Hey ladies get yourself on the debenhams website today....25% off their Autumn range from 10am!!!!!!!!


----------



## becs0375

Carley, I just feel like I constantly need a poo!! Maybe you are having a clear out?? I think this is the boring stage, the bloody waiting!!


----------



## Daisybell

Bekklez lovely photo of Ellie 

great to hear you are now home Louise, Lilia is gorgeous

aww congratulations apaton Eoghan is beautiful :flower:

F&C Difficult choice regarding induction, fx'd you won't need one xxx xxx 

BoBo14 theo is soooo cute!!

beks happy due date!! :happydance:

Carley if im in the house all i do is clean, i have OCD sooo bad! 
i was in the house all day yestaday after my cleaning spree i packed lo's changing bag (he's not even here lol) 

How about doing some baking??


----------



## emzdreamgirl

How bloody annoying!

I just created a whole huge message on my ipod touch and then touched one of the naff adverts at the bottom of the page and it skipped to another webpage....everything is lost. So i have logged on 'proper' computer. GRRRR!!!!


Congrats to the new mummies and stars. There have been a few since i last logged on so im not sure if i can catch up but i think there was about 6. Congrats to all, loving all the baby pics both on here and on Facebook. They are all so perfect!

ME NEXT ME NEXT!!!
(obviously after Blob/F&C and all the other 'overduers'.

I have my 38 week appointment this afternoon. I am actually 39 tomorrow and due next Thursday but they have got behind with my appointments now... grr!! Last time i went to the hospital they mentioned that i would have a hospital appointment at 40 weeks to book in an induction for the ten day after mark, my 40 week hosp app hasnt been booked yet, so hopefully MW wil sort it out today. Hoping that baby has engaged (even just a little bit now) as she has been 'floating' up till now. Either way i am getting a gym ball today and going to bounce my way through the last week!

Again sorry for non specific messages, Im so crap at remembering things. I often leave the cinema and forget half the film plot as Im walking out. My memory is terrible!

So to all overdues - i feel for you! Chin up and keep positive...this time next week!
To all nearing due dates, hang on in there...doesnt the last three weeks drag!


Heres to another boring day!!!


----------



## becs0375

Emz, mine has only just engaged, found out at my mw appointment on Monday xx I can recommend a gym ball, helps with the back too!!! I love mine!!

Just been looking on the Debenhams site, I feel a splurge on a few Ted Baker bits!!!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Cool, defo going to use one then. If it helps with back pain then thats a bonus too

Love the fact that argos do a gym ball (reebok one) for £4.99. DH pointed out one in debenhams the other day - just a regular gym ball - £24.99.....i was like NO CHANCE!! For a plastic ball!!!! You must be joking.


----------



## Carley22

Gym balls are £5 in tescos too


----------



## Louise3512uk

Morning!!!

Lots of you are having some really good signs that things are close! Labour dust to all!!

We had a great night last night again! Fed her at about 10.30pm and put her down to bed after that, I woke up at 4am... she hadn't woken up at all! So I didn't want her to go too long without feeding as the MW warned me it could make her jaundiced so I woke her to feed her, and then had to wake her up again to feed her at 8.30am! I hope it's just that she's sleepy and content rather than not getting enough food and becoming poorly, but she's had 3/4 pooey nappies and 2 wet ones so surely that's a good sign?!

I've never slept so well!! Being a mum is the most amazing thing in the world, I hope it comes around fast for those of you still waiting!

Love and hugs, will upload some more piccies later on x


----------



## Carley22

Louise she sounds as good as gold.... so happy for you both xxx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Louise3512uk said:


> Morning!!!
> 
> Lots of you are having some really good signs that things are close! Labour dust to all!!
> 
> We had a great night last night again! Fed her at about 10.30pm and put her down to bed after that, I woke up at 4am... she hadn't woken up at all! So I didn't want her to go too long without feeding as the MW warned me it could make her jaundiced so I woke her to feed her, and then had to wake her up again to feed her at 8.30am! I hope it's just that she's sleepy and content rather than not getting enough food and becoming poorly, but she's had 3/4 pooey nappies and 2 wet ones so surely that's a good sign?!
> 
> I've never slept so well!! Being a mum is the most amazing thing in the world, I hope it comes around fast for those of you still waiting!
> 
> Love and hugs, will upload some more piccies later on x

Awww how lovely...is Wayne enjoying his time with her?? How long is it until he leaves? x


----------



## drea2904

Morning all.

Can I join the had a crappy night group? what an awful sleep I had, up and down, sore, my bum aches too btp, just not feeling good, mind you when I got up at 4 i seen a big dark patch on hall floor, yep it was Mason, the boy is nuts lol, he was lying on the floor outside his room, must of got up for loo and just k'od, I woke him as i cant lift him just now and he was like, no Im not afraid mummy, oh can I have a dvd.......erm no!!!! 

Yeah debenhams sale is on, It was online on monday instore today, should I even look again........... no not untill I get this mat allowance bloomin sorted who knows when ill get any money at this rate. 

Well i promised Mason Monkey Bizness & pizza hut today but feel so rotten, sicky and headache but im gonna battle through, its not his fault Im a big fat grumpy mumma.

Apaton...Congrats he is so gorg

Louise Lilia sounds a wee darling

How cute is Ellie, just adorable

Blob/f&c all overdues, loads of dust and vibes your way.xxx

Becs happy due date!!


----------



## Jellycat

Morning Ladies

Carley - Im also suffering with the runny poops

Becs - Congrats on getting to due date !!

Well picked up a message last night to say my pram isn't going to be available until end of Sept.... so baby better stay put for another couple of weeks. The shop has got supplier issues so fx'd it won't be too much of a problem. Had a goodish night sleep last night which felt great. Just waiting for my Tesco Delivery now..... I'm hungry sorting out paperwork whilst I wait.


----------



## YoungMummy18

Congrats to all the new mummies...all the babies are gorgeous :) makes me want my little girl to hurry up!!!!


Been having extreme back ache for ages now and nothing seems to wanna work on it...so am thinking of getting one of them balls so I can bounce away....hopefully encourage little one to get a shift on too :thumbup:


Labour :dust: to all those who need it.... lots of babies should be here by now!!!!


x


----------



## becs0375

Louise, Lilia sounds lush xxxx

Drea, hope you feel better soon, enjoy your day out xx

Jelly, hope your pram gets to you soon x

Well I have done some soup in ym slow cooker and done the veggie mince for my cottage pie, thats for tea tomorrow night!! Washing etc all done. I feel quite sore in my lady bits and there seems to be alot of pressure down there! I really keep feeling like I need a poo, not good!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Bored, Bored, Bored! 
I can't do much about the house, done washing, and can't be bothered atm with ironing it!
Washing up needs doing but that's all of 5 mins work! My ds kindly does the hovering for me, I have a henry and find it quite hard pushing the nozzle, my carpet cleaner is a vax and cos its on wheels is so much easier to push!

DD has be all cuddly today, she is not dressed, has had breakfast, just wanted pringles for lunch, and 2 ice creams, she is a poor eater, bad tummy and a bit fussy but because i can't tell what makes her feel poorly i let her eat what she want's, i am sure she knows what makes her feel sick.

I am going to the bank to update my christmas savings book, to tesco for cranberry juice and that is about it, i will order repeat perscriptions for ds and dh on the way, and pick the children up from school on the way back! 
I will ask ds if he will come with me, seeing as dh is spending the day in bed, men just can't do being poorly can they!!

Well i can go and get the washing in, and put the washed stuff out, and get dd dressed, and do washing up, that will take another half an hour! Think i may be forced to iron out of boredom! 

I hope this baby is on time at least, but i am not feeling like its coming any time soon, having said that i had no warning with my last, just waters breaking at 39+6! Come on baby I want to meet you now! 

Back later! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

aw loving all the new baby pics, they are all so gorgeous! :cloud9:

:hugs: :hugs: big hugs for everyone. At the time I thought first tri dragged so much, but now I know the last month is the worst, and I'm not even very far into it :dohh:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

Hope you're all well today and those who are overdue/nearing your due dates are not too fed up. Sending lots of :dust: to those who need it and extra special :dust: for blob and F&C. Come on babies, your mummies want to meet you now!!

Louise you're sooo lucky that Lilia is such a good girl and lets you sleep! Long may it continue... can you get her to have a word with mine to remind her that nights are for sleeping??!

I'm going down to baby clinic in a bit to get Holly weighed and see if she's gained more weight... I'm pretty sure she will have done as she is fitting in her newborn clothes at last! Had a bad night again last night, she was awake from 3am til 6.30am and I was up and down like a yo yo. I think I'm going to have to start sleeping in the day and staying awake at night as I'm shattered! 

On a brighter note, I registered with a new GP practice yesterday as it's closer to our new house and had to have a new patient check up. She weighed me and I was pleasantly surprised! I last weighed myself a week before I had her and I had gained exactly 4 stone and I was mortified! I hadn't weighed myself since, but now I am only 10lb above my pre pregnancy weight!! She didn't weigh that much LOL! I'm extra pleased as I also gave up smoking when I found out I was pregnant and last time I quit smoking a few years back I gained 3 stone, so I thought the same had happened again. I think it must have been all the water retention as well as baby and stuff making me so heavy.

I've been getting what feel like period pains the last couple of days and I'm not impressed!! I've stopped bleeding now, bled until the end of last week and I hope I'm not getting my first period already! Gutted if I am!

xx


----------



## becs0375

I am not impressed!!

Just had a lecture off the team leader of our midwifery team, she is the one that I made a complaint about. Apparently my mw was wrong to book my induction at 10days, its policy they make you wait 14 days, ffs! I was like well when she called the hospital on Monday surely someone would of said then?? She was so bloody rude and gave me lecture that lasted 30 minutes. I was in tears, how bloody dare she. Its ok for her, she isn't the one thats uncomfortable and not sleeping and generally feeling like shit. Where does this woman get off being so rude?? I had to give the phone to Ian as I was so upset.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and I was looking through our camera last night and I came across these 2 photos from when I had Holly. I hadn't seen these 2 before and I love them as they are of the first time I ever clapped eyes on her, so I thought I'd share them with you. They make me feel all teary remembering it! :cloud9: Excuse the boob! I've also attached the one of her being weighed :cloud9:

xx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0159.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 11









IMAG0160.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 11









IMAG0164.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Emzywemzy

aww Becs what a cow!! Did she make you change the date then? Some midwives are so horrible. :hugs: xx


----------



## becs0375

Yes she changed the date, she said my mw had no right booking it for 10 days, I really feel like making a complaint to our PCT about her conduct and attitude, thats the second time she has had me in tears. I can imagine her ripping my mw a new arsehole.


----------



## Jellycat

Emzy - They are lovely photos and well done on the weight.... It's reassured me as I've put on 3 stone when I last weighed myself and I have also given up smoking..... I keep thinking it can't all be water and baby? Decided i'm joining the WW thread on here after baby comes (start after 6 week appointment)

BTP - Hope you don't get too bored xx

Becs :hugs: what a Moo Cow... :rofl: ripping MW new arsehole!


----------



## MrsJ08

Emzy - lovely pics of Holly newly born

Louise - Lilia sounds like an angel - I'd like one that sleeps like that please :haha:

Becs - oh my god you must report that woman!!!!!!!!!!!! How dare she, if she wanted to have a go at someone it should have been the member of staff that booked you at 10 days not you. I honestly can't believe that, so much for a caring profession. Big :hug: to you.

I'm bored too, I must be as I've just sorted out DH's paperwork for him after swearing he had to do it himself. I've also put two pictures up in the hallway. I'll do anything to avoid Loose Women :rofl: The dog is driving me mad getting under my feet - he's following me everywhere including the loo and tripped me up in the hallway, luckily I steadied myself on the radio so didn't fall over. I've just had to put him in the kitchen for barking at our blind neighbour and his guide dog as they walked past the window (he see's them at least 3 times a day). I thought we had stamped out barking at passer's by as he's only been barking at people approaching the door or ringing the doorbell (which I don't mind). I'm hoping it was just a memory failure on his part as it's made a lot of difference that he had stopped barking at passer's by as our street is quite busy, especially when there is football on as we live near the ground. I don't want him constantly waking the baby up with pointless barking. :growlmad:

I suppose I should make a start on the cottage pie I am making for dinner in a bit. I bloody hate peeling potatoes so that's why I have been putting it off. I think I'll have to sit at the dining room table to do it as I don't want to stand up for long. Too much pressure on my lady bits.

x


----------



## lilbumpblue

Becs i would have told her to stop being so rude or you would hang up...or just hung up anyway!!! hehe!! Make a complaint hun i would they have obviously realised they f**ked up when booking you in and have booked too many people in...also contact your midwife she can make a complaint then too!!! xx


----------



## Carley22

yeh im in the 3st club..... whoops


----------



## lilbumpblue

Don't know if anyone is interested but thought i would post it here first...my Sister in law is selling a quinny dreami carrycot in strawberry red!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...all&subj=101689059877287&id=1336020418&ref=nf 

xx


----------



## Jellycat

Carley22 said:


> yeh im in the 3st club..... whoops

:happydance: I'm not alone !!!


----------



## LittleAurora

Here is a wee updated pic for you!
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/Dsc_0265-2.jpg


----------



## lilbumpblue

LittleAurora said:


> Here is a wee updated pic for you all!!
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/DSC_0265-1-1.jpg

Wow littleA thats a fab pic..lovely, she is beautiful!! xx


----------



## Jellycat

Little A - She's adorable xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

LittleA beautiful photo! 
Becs how dare she! Definitely put in a complaint - that's totally out of order!


----------



## Carley22

LIttle A shes adorable what a lovely photo


----------



## Emzywemzy

Little A, that photo is soo beautiful. Totally wants framing that one!!

Becs defo make a complaint, what a nasty witch. You hear about too many midwives making people upset and it's not on. Big :hugs:

Glad I wasn't the only one that gained so much weight lol I was absolutely horrified and totally depressed, but obviously it was all water retention and baby weight to come off that quickly. I have been eating a bit less (not through choice lol) but I only had her 3 weeks ago, so can't have been 'real' weight if you know what I mean, so don't worry girls.

Well, I took Holly to be weighed at baby clinic and she had gained over 1lb in a week!! She now weighs 9lb 1oz!! I'm soo pleased after all that worry with her losing weight, she is now bang on where she is meant to be for her age. BUT now she has thrush in her mouth!! If it's not one thing it's another! Apparently she most likely caught it from me on the way out and I didn't know I had it, so if anyone suspects that they might have thrush try to get it treated before the birth. It's not a big deal, I just need to get a gel thing from the doctor to treat it. Only thing is, this morning I had my hands full of baby and other stuff, so I stuck her dummy in my mouth whilst I walked downstairs... hope I don't catch it now!! YUK!

xx


----------



## ladykara

hey to all the girlies..

Little A she is booootiful 
Becs- dont let her get away with talking to you like that..
Emzy- she looks so big in the scales, adorable !!

How many of you are over due now?


----------



## lilbumpblue

ladykara said:


> How many of you are over due now?

me!


----------



## drea2904

Little A that piccy is so gorg!!! 

Emzy, love the pic of you just seeing Holly!!

Becs, big :hug: Its just disgraceful and you need to report her!!!

Well I managed the park and pizza hut, bit easier & quieter than monkey bizness!! Fresh air done me good, Im now knackered but cooking up another storm, what is it with us preggo ladies and cooking!!!


----------



## Carley22

just made rice krispie cakes yummy


----------



## Cafferine

Dominoes has a deal on any pizza any size is 9.99 and if you order a second one that ones only 6.99! Feck making dinner tonight me thinks, meateor and dominator base it is!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Can't remember who exactly asked about how Wayne is enjoying his time with Lilia, but he adores her completely, dotes after her! His flight has been brought forward again now to the 30th September so he has about 3 weeks, hopefully it'll be put back again though! So he gets 3 weeks with her and will then not see her again til January on his R&R!!


----------



## MrsJ08

I think I might have to go to Triage. I've only had about 4 movements since 4am this morning :cry: I manage to get 2 of those after having a can of Pepsi, and ice lolly and some sweets. I don't want to come across as paranoid because they monitored me last week twice and all was fine so I'm going to eat my dinner and make a decision then if I don't get any more. I'm aware that I have been quite busy today and have only just sat down for the first time since 1pm so it's possible the baby has been sleeping.

x


----------



## Carley22

oh Mrs Jo8 i hope all is ok with LO.... yuore probably right just being active al day bubs is probably sleeping away.... i didnt have many movements yesterday coz i was on my feet all day and today ive been lazy and baby has been wriggling around so hopefully thats all it is. Let us know what youdecide. xxx


----------



## daniellelk

sorry no personals from me, read all the post's but forgot alot of it :/

ANYWAY - BIG SECRET :) 
this time next week, I WILL be a mummy...or having a very long labour..
Got to go in Monday night to have a prostin tablet inserted (if my cervix has not already softend) then Tuesday morning at 9am they will start induction :)
So scared now :/ 
not telling anyone on my facebook about when i'm being induced...my internet is going to "go down" Monday night :) So can you not mention it on there or wish me luck etc. 

Also midwife was useless...doesn't recommend sweep's, she wasn't sure if H was 4/5th's or free, measured me at 46 instead of 41! then went out the room looking all concerned to get the women who measured me last week to come and measure me, she got 41.


----------



## babythinkpink

Becs, 
Soooo report this woman for this, she can't talk to you like that, OR change a date you have been given, what a cow.
Can you not go over her head, to the hospital or to a consultant??
I have one midwife who seems to have it in for me, she would be just the same, I have gone over her head once when she wanted me to have gtt tests, i managed to get an appointment with the doctor who scrapped the idea as reading my notes agreed with me it was not needed.
I did try last week to go over her about the breech scan but the hospital were busy or i would have been able to.
It is all very well but you were told a date, she has no right to change it, you should tell the hospital you have already made arangements for the first date, I am annoyed for you, as i know what its like, stupid cow :hugs:

Little A, Oh what a beautiful picture, just love it xx

Emzy, that's it, its all water and baby now i am carrying, i will be gutted if its fat!! 
Are u ok to be my phone contact hun, you are on my mobile! xx:hugs:

Well had a good walk today, been fairly busy and had no rest, nothing aching much! By back is really hurting, but i suppose i am so front heavy now its no surprise.
Because my waters broke in bed with dd, i am going to bed each night thinking my waters could break! I put a sheet down just in case they do! 

Fish and chips for tea, loving aunt bessies chips, getting fed up with funny taste in my mouth, as soon as i finish eating its back, it did go for a week or two mid pregnancy but apart from that is has been with me continually throughout, and its vile! Wont stop me polishing off the spple crumble and custard for supper though!:haha:
These last few weeks i have eaten more than at any time in my pregnancy, i am sure this baby will be huge now!

Well hope everyone is good, sending labour vibes to overdue ladies, come on babies your cooked now out you come, perhaps you should try Loiuse's technique of baking cakes to entice baby out with lovely smells!, it seemed to work for her!!


:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hunnycat

I have been just been with baby and hubby but I have wrote my whole birth story here! I had Edie Marie naturally with no drugs. Epic is an understatement!

She was born September 1st, 11:57 am 6 lbs 8 oz! 50 cm long :) 

Here is my big story with pictures here! : https://hunniebunniebabies.blogspot.com/2010/09/38-weeks-and-4-days-pregnant-welcoming.html

:cloud9:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Becs, happy due date! Hope you have a nice Chinese. We are having a curry tonight! Whoop whoop!

Mrs J I was also up 3 times last night, which was quite a lot for me. Poor dh heard me (he's sleeping in the spare room bless him!) and half expected me to tell him I was in labor.. but nope, just a wee baby!

Carley, I also was totally bored by about 9.20am!! It doesn't help not having internet. There is only so much day time TV that I can cope with!

Emz how was the MW appointment? Have you got an appointment booked at the hospital now?

Glad you had a good night Louise!

Emzy I really hope you aren't getting your period! I would be very surprised if you do. Surely your body is still repairing itself, even if you have stopped bleeding now. I love the new photos!! (and also the boob he he!)

OMG Becs!! That woman is unbelievable!! I would blimen complain again about her. You are totally right, she has no right to upset you like that and infact is completely stupid to upset a heavily pregnant woman who needs to keep her BP down etc. MWs are there to advise and support. Even if you did get something wrong, they should just explain the situation. Be that as it may, my mw told me inductions are booked at full term + 12 days. What a tool. :hugs:

Little A, like I said on FB, you are both sooo beautiful!! That is a gorgeous photo!

Ladykara, I'm overdue! Not sure if I mention (moan) about it at all?!! he he!

Mrs J hope everything is ok with LO. Let us know how the appointment goes. :hugs:

Ooooh Danielle!! That's not long at all! Are you happy and excited?! FX it will all start before then anyway. I was going to call the community MWs tomorrow to ask about the whole induction process (my MW is away this week). Can you have the pessary and then go home and just see how it goes or do they have to induce you with the drip the following day if it doesn't work?

BTP, are you having me over for tea? he he

Congrats Hunnycat!! xx

No news from me today ladies. Had lots of cramps again last night but they stopped this morning. Still getting lots of gel like yuck so who knows if things are happening. Either way I have another sweep booked in for Friday. FX this one will work. xx


----------



## daniellelk

F+C, she didn't really tell me much, gave me a leaflet about it tho. 
Got to go in Monday at 5pm, have a prostin tablet inserted if my cervix hasn't already softened. Then they will give me any pain killer's to get me through the night if I get any pain's and a mild sleeping tablet. Then got to stay in over night and 9ish, will go down to labour ward and have my water's broke, if the tablet hasn't worked have another one done and left for 6hour's... if contraction's don't start after my water's have broke i'll be on the drip x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow! I can't believe it will all happen so quickly. I know it's dragged but now you know LO will be with you soon do you suddenly think actually it's not that long? How overdue will you be?


----------



## Daisybell

becs0375 said:


> Yes she changed the date, she said my mw had no right booking it for 10 days, I really feel like making a complaint to our PCT about her conduct and attitude, thats the second time she has had me in tears. I can imagine her ripping my mw a new arsehole.

becs :hugs: i would make a complaint thats just not on :nope:

LittleAurora awww that is a lovely photo of you too :cloud9: she's beautiful

Emzywemzy great news that holly has put weight on :happydance:



lilbumpblue said:


> ladykara said:
> 
> 
> How many of you are over due now?
> 
> me!Click to expand...

*
me too!*

danielle thats fab news :happydance:

MrsJ08 :hugs: may just be bacause you have been busy ,hope lo is ok? 
i would go to the Triage and get checked out if you are really worried hun, even to just put your mind at rest xxx

Congratulations hunnycat :wohoo:

Fx for friday F&C here hoping that you will have your lo before the weekend is out :flower:

*I'm getting a sweep on Sunday (never had 1 b4) unless lo decides to come b4 then? OH now thinks that i will end up been induced again  i hope not coz i want my water birth!*


----------



## daniellelk

Fish&Chips said:


> Wow! I can't believe it will all happen so quickly. I know it's dragged but now you know LO will be with you soon do you suddenly think actually it's not that long? How overdue will you be?

13day's when I have the tablet thing inserted, but 14day's when they pop my water's! 
My cuz was induced and was labouring 2day's before giving her a C section, hopefully I wont take aslong as her...


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm sure you won't hun. I reckon that if you don't have LO before Monday then the pessary will do the job and it will be nice and quick. x

I have been booked in for an induction on Saturday as they are too busy the following week! I've been thinking I'll say no to it as I'll only be term + 9 days but maybe if I can just have a pessary and then see how it goes, I'll go ahead. 

Like you Daisy I really want to have a water birth. xx


----------



## daniellelk

i'm hoping the tablet and my water's being broke is all I need, don't fancy a drip, wont be able to be that mobile then :/ last thing I want is being stuck to same place..


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm very excited for you! x


----------



## Sarahkka

Whiney selfish post from me.
I go in for my induction tomorrow at 7:15 am and I have caught Simon's cold.
It wasn't just teething after all, it seems.
I am totally stuffed up with a pounding headache and sore throat.
Perfect.
And I am all paranoid about bringing my little newborn home to a houseful of sick people. Both my mum and my husband have caught it, too.
We are all looking at each other, thinking how much fun this is going to be when we add the sleep deprivation from an infant. :dohh:
Blergh.
Well, hopefully, the BFing will just give him a nice big shot of immunity and he'll escape spending his first few days with a cold, poor little bug.

Congrats to all the new mums and babies and the very best and safest delivery wishes to all of us in labour or about to be! :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks for your messages - I'm feeling a bit better now as the I've had 4 or 5 more movements since I last posted. That's 10 movements today so I think the baby is just having a quiet one. I'll see how things are over night as the baby has been more active at night than in the day at the moment. :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Hunnycat - Congratulations, beautiful baby girl

Mrs J - My movements have been quieter today but have put it down to being busy. Hope babe picks up this evening xx

Sarahka - Good Luck for tomorrow, hope you and your family shift your colds soon xxx

F&C - hope more starts happening for you soon xx


----------



## becs0375

Evening ladies xx

Thank you all so much for your kind words, I will deffo be making a complaint, silly cow!

Danielle, thats brilliant news xx

Fishy, I really hope your sweep works, like you I don't want to be induced as I want a water birth!!

Had a lush chinese, nice bath, had a bounce on my ball, my back is killing and I am getting tightenings, but they always lead to nothing!!! I want her out now, had enough of feeling like poo!!!!!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Glad ur getting more movement MrsJ! x

Honey ur birth story is lovely!!! And Edie is beautiful! x

Good luck to all those having sweeps or being induced! x



Well my pram arrived and this one seems to be fine, also been on the raspberry leaf tea and it doesnt taste to bad tbh :) x


----------



## genies girl

ladies sorry im not around as much i am thinking of you all and watching facebook for updates, ive also been keeping an eye on our sept mummies page on here and cant waIT UNTIL WE ARE ALL THERE.
APOLOGIES FOR TYPING, USING ONE HAND twin in the other xx


----------



## becs0375

LilBumpBlue, thats brilliant news!!!!

Genies, how are the girlies doing??


----------



## daniellelk

them pain's are back that I had last night :/ bit more painfull....midwife think's its baby engaging more seeing as hes only 4/5ths still


----------



## Asher

Wow there's been lots of chat today!! 

Sarahka hope you feel better for tomorrow! Good luck with your induction.

LittleA, that pic is absolutely gorgeous. You look so happy, and Amelia is a stunner.

Congrats Hunnycat on your baby girl, I love her name and she is beautiful! Well done for your natural birth, I bet you feel soooo proud. 

Glad bubs picked up MrsJO8! 

Fishy, let's hope you don't make it to Saturday for the induction. 

There are lots and lots of iminent babies!! How exciting!

We've had a pretty good day today. Little Sam's been a star again. I took him out in the pram this afternoon with Jack on the buggy board and a dog either side. It was tiring but fun, and good to be getting back to normal activities. I now feel a bit sore in the lady area, but getting much better. The return from the school run which should take 10 minutes, took me 45 minutes with all the mums stopping to look at Sam and lots of lovely gifts!! I feel spoilt!! 

Fingers crossed for a good night's sleep for everyone, labour dust out to everyone who needs it!! xxx


----------



## becs0375

I have alot of pain in my lower back and bump, the pain keeps coming and going but there is still a dull ache. I am not hopeful, its just really uncomfortable!! I think I am in for a very unsettled night!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I feel a bit like that too Becs. FX it's more. x


----------



## becs0375

I think they are more BH than anything else, I am not that lucky for her to come this early!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yeh mine are very similar to others I had before that have been nowt.


----------



## ladykara

evening ladies ..


littlebumpblue , fish and chips and daisybell... sending extra labor dust for you then, my mate who is a MW told me the only two things they know have a effect is sex and nipple tweaking xx

MrsJ08 - i had little movement this morning too, i told MW who sent me to the day unit to be monitored.. as soon as the monitor went on she started moving and wouldnt stop !!! 

Danielle-- wooooooooo good news on getting a date


----------



## Emzywemzy

On my phone so just popping in with some :dust: for the overdue club!

Babythinkpink of course I'm fine to be your phone buddy, text me anytime! I'll be waiting excitedly for news from you! Xx


----------



## daniellelk

becs0375 said:


> I have alot of pain in my lower back and bump, the pain keeps coming and going but there is still a dull ache. I am not hopeful, its just really uncomfortable!! I think I am in for a very unsettled night!!

That's how I feel, and my bump keep's going hard. Plus (TMI ALERT) I feel like I need a poo...but don't :s
Didn't feel this bad last night, and they have lasted longer tonight...since about 6 half 6, faded abit while I was walking around meadowhall tho


----------



## Manchester_Lu

I had my baby!

I know I haven't used this thread much but I always try to catch up when I can. 

Went into labour at 8am this morning and gave birth to Noah Jacob Coad at 5.30pm one day before his due date just like his big brother. 

He's 8lbs 3oz of loveliness, came home about 9pm and couldn't be happier xxx


----------



## becs0375

daniellelk said:


> becs0375 said:
> 
> 
> I have alot of pain in my lower back and bump, the pain keeps coming and going but there is still a dull ache. I am not hopeful, its just really uncomfortable!! I think I am in for a very unsettled night!!
> 
> That's how I feel, and my bump keep's going hard. Plus (TMI ALERT) I feel like I need a poo...but don't :s
> Didn't feel this bad last night, and they have lasted longer tonight...since about 6 half 6, faded abit while I was walking around meadowhall thoClick to expand...

I keep thinking I need a poo too but nothing but a dribble of wee lol!!!


----------



## becs0375

Mancheseter_Lu, congratulations xxx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Manchester_Lu said:


> I had my baby!
> 
> I know I haven't used this thread much but I always try to catch up when I can.
> 
> Went into labour at 8am this morning and gave birth to Noah Jacob Coad at 5.30pm one day before his due date just like his big brother.
> 
> He's 8lbs 3oz of loveliness, came home about 9pm and couldn't be happier xxx

Wow that was speedy congrats!! You have a 08/09/10 baby!! :) :happydance:


----------



## ladykara

Manchester_Lu said:


> I had my baby!
> 
> I know I haven't used this thread much but I always try to catch up when I can.
> 
> Went into labour at 8am this morning and gave birth to Noah Jacob Coad at 5.30pm one day before his due date just like his big brother.
> 
> He's 8lbs 3oz of loveliness, came home about 9pm and couldn't be happier xxx

congrats honey xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh that's how I felt in early labour, like I needed a Poo but couldn't go! X


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulations Manchester Lu x

Well after having a quiet day my baby hasn't stopped moving since 9.30pm so much so that I can't sleep and have been watching Darren Brown on C4. At least I know baby is ok and I'm glad I didn't drag myself to triage.

Hope everyone has a good night and if they don't it's because they are in labour

X


----------



## Jellycat

Mancheseter_Lu, congratulations xx

Mrs J I also watched Derren Brown , I was really disappointed I always am with hos programs now adays :-(

Becs hope things get moving for you one way or another :hugs:

I feel under the weather this evening sore throat , sore ear and my usual heartburn.... was even bile sick earlier. If my baby hasn't got hair when its born I swear i'll pass out in shock, it's a good way to test the myth as i've been living on Gaviscon for months now.

Realised I get a better night sleep if i'm truly shattered so i'm trying to stay up as long as possible tonight.

Labour Dust to all over dues xxx


----------



## BLONDIE35

I'm still up as can't sleep have to get up in a couple of hours anyway to go to the hospital as have c-section later this morning. Probably thinking about that and baby won't stop moving tonight which is keeping me awake.

I will update everyone on my little boy when I get back from hospital (hopefully Saturday).

Good luck to everyone who is due or overdue. x


----------



## NurseKel

Good luck Blondie. As for me...appt today I was finally dilated to 2 and have been losing mucus plug pieces since my exam. Last two nights bubs has been so hyper it actually hurts and is waking me up. Not sure what&#8217;s up with that. Lol


----------



## MrsJ08

Good luck with the c-section Blondie

:hi: Nurse Kel

Jellycat - sorry to hear you are poorly, hope you feel better soon.

Well I got my usual 4.30 wake up call. Now I can't.get comfortable in bed :cry: will try to sleep again as DH's alarm will go off at 6.30! x


----------



## Blob

Good Luck Blondie :flower:

OMG how shattered i am :nope: 
Forgot to cancel the induction so reallyyy should be doing that today :wacko: Had ok news today :) MW said baby is JUST 4/5 palp (not anything really BUUUT means i dont have to get a c-sec) she said that if i was still as free as before at induction they would either TRY to break my waters/c-sec as i'm then high risk for cord prolapse..sooooo thats amazing!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Great news that you are 4/5ths Sarah - come on baby! x x


----------



## xcited4mybump

hi everyone:kiss::hugs:

wowwweeeeeeeeee a :happydance:BIG CONGRATULATIONS:kiss: to all the new mummies..............i am soooooooooooo jealous that you have had your babies i so want to get this little one out and i'm getting more and more anxious by the day:dohh: it's not like i haven't been here before lol it's just i never had BH before or loads of pressure and achey joints before,although i am 11 years older than i was last time around:dohh:

well i'm 39 weeks today!!!!! i can't quite believe it these last few months have been amazing and i am so ready to meet my little girl:hugs::kiss: but we are having a big problem..............we don't know what to name her:wacko::haha:so at the moment she's being called 'the girl with no name' hee hee hee.i'm hoping once i see her i know what we're calling her fx.

love to you all and your newborns:kiss::kiss:


----------



## becs0375

Blondie, good luck with the section xxx

Blob, thats brilliant news xx Come on baby!!!!

Mrs J, I hope you are back in bed and sleeping!!

NurseKel, hope you are ok xx

Day 1 of being overdue for me, I know the end is in sight but it would be nice to know when!! It ain't gonna stop me going doing anything of going anywhere, I think the more prepared you are and wait the less she is gonna come, well thats my theory!! I slept well, so thats a plus!! I still have back ache but I think thats coz I need a number 2 lol!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Blob :wohoo: That's fantastc news ! As its your second its good they are 1/5 engaged.... its all in the right direction !!

Blondie - Hope all goes well for the c section today

Mrs J - hope you manged to grab another couple of hours shut eye

Nursekel :hugs:

Becs - Why does that not surprise me that you'd start taking it easy LOL


----------



## becs0375

Morning Jelly!! YAY 38 weeks today!!!!!


----------



## Blob

Yaaay 38 weeks... :wohoo:

I plan that this baby will be born by the end of today :smug:


----------



## becs0375

Go Blob!!!!! I really hope baby makes an appearance today!!!!!


----------



## Daisybell

Sarahkka good luck for today!! i hope you are feeling better?

lilbumpblue great news! 

Congratulations Manchester_Lu :wohoo:

MrsJ08 pleased to hear that lo's movements picked up :thumbup: xxx

Good luck BLONDIE35 :flower:

Great news Blob :happydance:

becs welcome to the overdue club :hugs:

*well my daughter started her first day th school today  bless her, she is soooo excited!!

I had a restless night by the sounds of it so has everyone 

Anyone fancy going into labour today??? *


----------



## MrsJ08

I'm rooting for you Blob :hugs:

Jellycat - congrats on 38 weeks.

Rant Warning!
Feeling fed up today. DH isn't sleeping very well and it's a vicious circle, he's getting himself wound up because he can't sleep, so that stop's him sleeping. I'm fed up of trying to get it through his head that aside from the lack of sleep he is tired during the day because he isn't eating enough. I stayed in bed while he got up this morning and got dressed, I then got up about 30 mins after he left to discover he has left his phone at home :growlmad: and not taken anything with him for lunch. Luckily, because he works in a school and they know I'm pregnant so I could get hold of him relatively easily if I went into labour, but that's not really the point. Part of the reason he can't sleep is because he's worrying about how he's going to cope with work and his training assignments on a lack of sleep when the baby arrives. How pointless is that?? Not sleeping because he's worrying about not being able to sleep when the baby comes! Men! :hissy:

I've got no idea what to do today. I'm contemplating either getting dressed now and going to Toy Library for a gossip and a cuppa or going back to bed. I like the idea of Toy Library but I wish I could just be transported there rather than having to walk :rofl: This afternoon I am going to clean the fridge, the microwave needs doing but I can't face that. I've just done the hoovering much to the dog's annoyance. Anyone doing anything exciting today?

x

p.s absolutely no labour symptoms for me, I think I'll be going right to the bitter end


----------



## LittleAurora

Some great news from fishy!!!

her waters went last night at 11.30, she has had an epidural, is fully dilated and will start pushingin 45 mins! 

She said not to mention anything on facebook!!


----------



## MrsJ08

:wohoo: well done fishy! Thanks for the update Little A xx


----------



## Daisybell

LittleAurora said:


> Some great news from fishy!!!
> 
> her waters went last night at 11.30, she has had an epidural, is fully dilated and will start pushingin 45 mins!
> 
> She said not to mention anything on facebook!!

:wohoo: Go Fishy!! thats fantastic news!!!!!! xxx xxx xxx
thanks for update LittleA :flower:


----------



## SisterRose

Woohooo! Go Fishy! gooooo


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Go Fishy!! :happydance:

Labour :dust: to all of you overdue mummies.

Blob, massive :hugs:...lets hope your bubba comes today.

LittleA that pic is sooo beautiful. What a beautiful daughter you have. x

Emzy...My baby doesn't understand that nights are for :sleep: either! lol

I am aiming to write my birth story later and upload some pics so that I can show off my beautiful boy!

:flower: Enjoy your day ladies. :flower:


----------



## Jellycat

:wohoo: Fishy !!! Thanks Little A for update I see amelia is doing really well on FB xx

Mrs J - My plan today unfortunatly is not exciting:
Shower/Wash Hair
Finish Filing Paperwork
Put away Baby Shower Items in Nursery
Wash Black Clothes
Sweep Bedroom Carpets
Finish last few items for hospital bag
Clear Work Laptop with Personal docs and e-mails
Knit Baby Blanket for at least an hour.
Knowing me it will get to 3 this afternoon be shattered and have a snooze on the sofa :blush: BTW touch wood the spots on my throat have dissapeared overnight must have been the vitamin C overload from yesterday Hurrah !

Daisybell - Love the school photos and the fact that her bag is almost as big as her, are you going to miss her today?


----------



## Blob

Awww Dasiybell thats so cute :cloud9:

Damn you Fishy... :lol:
GOOOOOD LUUUCCCKKK!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## daniellelk

I'm still here ...

are you going for your induction today then BLOB?

congratulations to the new mummies and goodluck to those in labour :D

I'v literally only just got up...got up at 7, to make OH's lunch for work, then went back to bed :) 
My hip's and round my back are REALLY hurting, felt like they was braking apart or something :/ 
Sorry TMI, but does anyone else have really bad wind :/


----------



## becs0375

Go Fishy!!!!!! Thanks Little A!!!!!

Mrs J, I have just put my second load of washing out, cleaned windows outside, hoovered the whole house, bleached my bathroom, done my mash for cottage pie, gutted our downstairs cloakroom, and gonna just go through the drawers in my sideboard and kitchen and then ironing!!! I am sure I will find something else to do on ym way!!

Danilelle, my wind is awful!!! Real smelly, its not very lady like!!!

I just wanna double check my hospital bag and make sure I have all I need, just really need to get some snacks and some squash!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Just popping in with labour dust for the overdue ladies!!

Also.... go fishy! Good luck hope everything goes wonderfully for you!!

xx


----------



## daniellelk

becs0375 said:


> Go Fishy!!!!!! Thanks Little A!!!!!
> 
> Mrs J, I have just put my second load of washing out, cleaned windows outside, hoovered the whole house, bleached my bathroom, done my mash for cottage pie, gutted our downstairs cloakroom, and gonna just go through the drawers in my sideboard and kitchen and then ironing!!! I am sure I will find something else to do on ym way!!
> 
> Danilelle, my wind is awful!!! Real smelly, its not very lady like!!!
> 
> I just wanna double check my hospital bag and make sure I have all I need, just really need to get some snacks and some squash!!

glad it's not just me :haha:


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

I was looking for this thread everywhere. Why am I only finding out now it was moved? Anyway, I'm so happy my twinnies waited until September to be born (albeit early). Finally wrote my birth story https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...ble-pride-twin-pics-included.html#post6827578

Good luck to the rest of the September star mummies still waiting for the arrival of their LOs. And congratulations to those that had their babies :hugs:

Clarissa and Gabriel born September 1


----------



## babythinkpink

:yipee: GO FISHY!!!!

Thanks for the update Little A, just loved the piccy yesterday of you and your little girly xx:hugs:

Blob, things all in the right direction, lets hope baby decided to come soon :hugs: ps good plan! 

Blondie, good luck for today hun xx:hugs:

Livid, beautiful babies, congratulations and hope they are good babies for you! :hugs:

Well quiet day for me, waited for gas man to service the boiler but they have called to delay possibly cancel, so will see if they show up!
Dh seems determined i go back to bed, saying he will take dd out to the park, and am i going now the gas man is not coming, and if he shows i have time to get down stairs! 
I have done some washing, nothing much else to do, cleared airing cupboard for gas man, put lots back neatly and it is a good job done, dh done school run and is doing it later, not sure what he is creeping for, but he even put the washing out, why am i just suspisious when he is being helpful!!!

Well am off now, waves to all, dust to overdue ladies, only 10 days left til my due date, not wanting to jump the que but ready now! Not sleeping well at all, indigestion, funny taste in mouth, sick, backache, cramp, and arse ache I have had enough now! 
Off to see midwife, almost forgot, hope its not the dreaded one!!

Back later all, big :hugs:, sorry if i missed anyone xx


----------



## Mrs_N

woohoo go fishy! :happydance: 
iamlivid they are gorgeous, congratulations again!
Blob I had a dream last night that you went into labour today! Come on out mini-blob!

Well I went for my weekly swim this morning expect to float around a bit like usual, and the aquanatal teacher was back after being away for 6 months! So it was more energetic than planned lol! Gotta be good to get baby moving on down though!


----------



## Daisybell

Jellycat said:


> :
> Daisybell - Love the school photos and the fact that her bag is almost as big as her, are you going to miss her today?

*
Thanks hun, i know bless her she also had a PE bag to carry aswell lol
I am missing her, so use to her been here with me since i went on maternity leave over 1month ago, its just soooo quite at home without her! 
(i'm not use to the peace) *


*Jellycat & becs, where do you get this energy from, to do all that? can you please sent some my way *

*ive managed to clean the kitchen and er have a nap  so far, since DD has been at school. 
should of had my weetabix for breakfast *

I_AM_LIVID lovely pic's of the twins, so cute!! Congratulations!!

babythinkpink arse ache :haha: good luck at the MW today! hope you have a nice MW xxx


----------



## lilbumpblue

BLONDIE35 said:


> I'm still up as can't sleep have to get up in a couple of hours anyway to go to the hospital as have c-section later this morning. Probably thinking about that and baby won't stop moving tonight which is keeping me awake.
> 
> I will update everyone on my little boy when I get back from hospital (hopefully Saturday).
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is due or overdue. x

Good luck!! :baby: x



Daisybell said:


> Sarahkka good luck for today!! i hope you are feeling better?
> 
> lilbumpblue great news!
> 
> Congratulations Manchester_Lu :wohoo:
> 
> MrsJ08 pleased to hear that lo's movements picked up :thumbup: xxx
> 
> Good luck BLONDIE35 :flower:
> 
> Great news Blob :happydance:
> 
> becs welcome to the overdue club :hugs:
> 
> *well my daughter started her first day th school today  bless her, she is soooo excited!!
> 
> I had a restless night by the sounds of it so has everyone
> 
> Anyone fancy going into labour today??? *

Can i go in labour today please?? Hope ur dd has a good first day :) x



MrsJ08 said:


> I'm rooting for you Blob :hugs:
> 
> Jellycat - congrats on 38 weeks.
> 
> Rant Warning!
> Feeling fed up today. DH isn't sleeping very well and it's a vicious circle, he's getting himself wound up because he can't sleep, so that stop's him sleeping. I'm fed up of trying to get it through his head that aside from the lack of sleep he is tired during the day because he isn't eating enough. I stayed in bed while he got up this morning and got dressed, I then got up about 30 mins after he left to discover he has left his phone at home :growlmad: and not taken anything with him for lunch. Luckily, because he works in a school and they know I'm pregnant so I could get hold of him relatively easily if I went into labour, but that's not really the point. Part of the reason he can't sleep is because he's worrying about how he's going to cope with work and his training assignments on a lack of sleep when the baby arrives. How pointless is that?? Not sleeping because he's worrying about not being able to sleep when the baby comes! Men! :hissy:
> 
> I've got no idea what to do today. I'm contemplating either getting dressed now and going to Toy Library for a gossip and a cuppa or going back to bed. I like the idea of Toy Library but I wish I could just be transported there rather than having to walk :rofl: This afternoon I am going to clean the fridge, the microwave needs doing but I can't face that. I've just done the hoovering much to the dog's annoyance. Anyone doing anything exciting today?
> 
> x
> 
> p.s absolutely no labour symptoms for me, I think I'll be going right to the bitter end

Im sure my DF will sleep through baby waking anyway...he doesnt hear the alarm clock which is next to his head...i nudge him and say "Chris!" and he'll stir and say "What?" and Im like "THE ALARM!!" to which he replies "oh..." then goes back to sleep!!!! lol

I have a very messy soup splatter microwave...but its high up our microwave is so its a bit of a stretch! Got bathroom tiles to clean today! ...the joys! xx



LittleAurora said:


> Some great news from fishy!!!
> 
> her waters went last night at 11.30, she has had an epidural, is fully dilated and will start pushingin 45 mins!
> 
> She said not to mention anything on facebook!!

GOOD LUCK FISHY!!!! & you too Blob...'Come on Mini-Blob!!' x



daniellelk said:


> I'm still here ...
> 
> are you going for your induction today then BLOB?
> 
> congratulations to the new mummies and goodluck to those in labour :D
> 
> I'v literally only just got up...got up at 7, to make OH's lunch for work, then went back to bed :)
> My hip's and round my back are REALLY hurting, felt like they was braking apart or something :/
> Sorry TMI, but does anyone else have really *bad wind *:/

:thumbup::blush:




I_AM_LIVID said:


> I was looking for this thread everywhere. Why am I only finding out now it was moved? Anyway, I'm so happy my twinnies waited until September to be born (albeit early). Finally wrote my birth story https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...ble-pride-twin-pics-included.html#post6827578
> 
> Good luck to the rest of the September star mummies still waiting for the arrival of their LOs. And congratulations to those that had their babies :hugs:
> 
> Clarissa and Gabriel born September 1
> View attachment 114927
> View attachment 114928

Awwww beautiful hun...they have really changed! xx


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: ladies

Well I decided to go to Toy Library after all rather than go back to bed. I feel better for getting some fresh air and having a bit of a walk there and back. I picked up a magazine and some goodies on the way back and plan on doing nothing for the rest of the afternoon. My pregnant friend at TL is still hanging in there, she's due 3 days before me on Sunday. This is her third baby and it's a whopper, her previous two were over 10lb. As she's got a MW appointment this afternoon she is going to ask for a sweep as she's really fed up. My next appointment isn't until next Tues. My Mum told me last night she went into labour with me after an internal exam so perhaps a sweep will work for me? :shrug:

Daisybell - gorgeous pics on Facebook - she looks so cute!

Livid - your twinner's are adorable and I absolutely love their names. Gabriel is on my boy's short list. I've loved the name since I read "Far From the Madding Crowd" as a teen. Almost all of my shortlist names have literary references - much to DH's amusement.

Mrs N - yay for aquanatal!

BTP - hope you enjoyed your sleep?

Becs - you've got too much energy, I keep meaning to ask how old you are?!

Danielle, Blob and all other overdue ladies, really hope something happens for you soon :dust:

x

p.s Cadbury's Spots v Stripes bars - nom nom nom nom!


----------



## lilbumpblue

I now need chocolate MrsJ!!!! ....mmmm may have to pop the shop! x


----------



## MrsJ08

Sorry about that Lilbumpblue :blush:


----------



## lilbumpblue

MrsJ08 said:


> Sorry about that Lilbumpblue :blush:

No worries...i love my chocolate!! lol x


----------



## ladykara

My back ache has got a lot better the last couple of weeks,and i can walk without pain.. i thought its suppose to get worse not better as the weeks go on, baby hasnt engaged yet but MW reminded me second babies normally dont till last min.

My new carpets get fitted today... knowing my luck my waters will break all over them


I am livid- your babies are adorable they look like dolls.. Large group threads were moved by the mods to this section of the forum... so many people couldnt find it, or still cant.. not the best idea to move them..

Fantastic news about Fishy.... " starts pushing in 45 mins" talk about a update.


----------



## ThatGirl

my baby...https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs214.ash2/47751_10150247116410230_571405229_14799879_6949959_n.jpg


----------



## LittleAurora

**UPATE FROM FISHY**

Harry William Phipps born via emergancy c section weighing 9lb!

Mum is tired but very happy :)


----------



## becs0375

Fishy, Congratulations xxxxx Thanks Little A xx


----------



## becs0375

ThatGirl, Alfie is gorgeous xx

Mrs J, I am 30!!


----------



## Mrs_N

aw thatgirl he's gorgeous! 

congratulations fishy! love the name :thumbup: hope you are both doing well :hugs:


----------



## Rachii

Ahhh i've not been on here for sooo long :( i got lost haha.

Congrats to all the new mummies :D 

I get the feeling i'm gonna be one of those october mums haha.

Hope eerybody is ok!! 

xxx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Congrats fishy. Logged on just to see if there was an update. Woop woop! Looking forward to seeing pics!!!x


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats Little Fishy hope you are both doing well xx :hugs:


----------



## berkeley130

Girls! Baby was due yesterday :nope:- no baby yet. No show, no waters:cry::cry::cry:Took a long walk, bought two pineapples will eat spicy curry tonight. Becs: think ur LO's due date was yesterday too? Good luck to u as well. PLEASE send some labor :dust:over to me!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

becs0375 said:


> ThatGirl, Alfie is gorgeous xx
> 
> Mrs J, I am 30!!

That's even more annoying then - you shouldn't be allowed to have your energy level at 30. I'm 35 btw :hugs:

Yaaaaay for Fishy :happydance: Congratulations on the birth of Harry. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thatgirl - Alfie is gorgeous, I want to squish him.

Berkely - sending labour :dust: to you.

Right I know I'm not due for another 6 days and it's not fair to queue jump but *I WANT MY BABY NOW!!!!!!!*:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
If I can't have my baby yet at the very least I want some signs, even some BH will do but I'd prefer a show. Anything, anything at all that would make me feel like baby is preparing to put in an appearance. :growlmad:

DH has training days next Mon-Weds, the following week (a week overdue) he has training days Mon-Fri so if I go into labour then it's going to be a nightmare getting him out of training as it's an hour+ away depending on the South Circular. I know I need to chill about it and what will be, will be, but I'm feeling worried and hormonal today.

x


----------



## becs0375

Berkeley, I was indeed due yesterday!!! Have you had any signs?!!!

Mrs J, I blame my energy levels on being a gym bunnie before falling preggers!! I think my body just got used to being active!!

I have had a bit more discharge but thats hit and miss!!! Lots of tighetenings this afternoon and pressure down there!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Thanks for the update little A, how fab to think fishy has her little fishy now, so pleased for her, bought tears to my eyes, mind you so did the thought of 9lb baby!!! Poor love hope recovery is good from the c sec xxxxxx:hugs:

Good news from me, midwife was great, it was the dreaded one but with the student and she is always really nice when she has the student with her, it must decrease her work load and put her in a better mood!!:happydance:
Everything looking good, baby is RIGHT DOWN!! As low as it can be without being out so i just need to walk and sit on the gym ball to encourage labour, so instead of a nap i went for a walk!!! 
I am not sure baby is actually engaged,(so could move up if it wanted to) but right now its head is really low, the midwife asked if i had early babies and have not even made an appointment for next week, so i don't think they were expecting i would be still waiting then, I have an appointment booked at hospital for 21st, and she said in this area they won't let me go any more than 10 days over, so it is nice to know an absolute time the baby will defo be here by!:happydance:
In high hope now i could get things moving, gave the midwife's a chuckle about not trying sex again, and will certainly be walking more! 

Back later, got to keep an eye on my spaggetti and meatballs, and grate some cheese and get the crusty bread in the oven!! (anyone hungry now!!) 

Looking forward to enjoying chocolate again, it has been one of my loves i have gone off during pregnancy, and greggs sausage rolls i usually wont touch with a barge pole, cant imagine what is in them but i have had a few in pregnancy, so look forward to my liking chocolate back and not the thought of a sausage roll which is full of things i don't want to think about!!:haha:
:hugs:


----------



## berkeley130

becs0375 said:


> Berkeley, I was indeed due yesterday!!! Have you had any signs?!!!
> 
> Mrs J, I blame my energy levels on being a gym bunnie before falling preggers!! I think my body just got used to being active!!
> 
> I have had a bit more discharge but thats hit and miss!!! Lots of tighetenings this afternoon and pressure down there!!

I have had the same symptoms -lots of tightenings and pressure!! I too have a lot of energy and it feels like pregnancy just continues..there's nothing to be cleaned and washed left though, so I am anxious for this little lady to make an apperarance LOL.


----------



## lilbumpblue

ThatGirl said:


> my baby...https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs214.ash2/47751_10150247116410230_571405229_14799879_6949959_n.jpg

Awww he is lovely hun, congrats xx




LittleAurora said:


> **UPATE FROM FISHY**
> 
> Harry William Phipps born via emergancy c section weighing 9lb!
> 
> Mum is tired but very happy :)

Awww congrats Ann thats fab news...9lb WOW!! 



becs0375 said:


> ThatGirl, Alfie is gorgeous xx
> 
> Mrs J, I am 30!!

Im 31 and dont have that much energy...iv just hosed & swept the yard, sorted the recycling, went the shop for chocolate, ate said chocolate, hoovered and now sitting down again!! haha x


Heres some labour dust for all who need it!!!!! xx 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A massive Congratulations to Fish&Chips on the birth of your baby boy. xx I wish you a speedy recovery. xx


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats Fish and chips! x


----------



## Daisybell

*lilbumpblue, thanks she had a fab first day  

MrsJ08 thanks hun, ive just been to boots to print em out, defo one's for the photo album me thinks 

ive just bought sum giant Cadbury's Buttons 

ladykara my babys is only 4/5, he aint engaged yet just hovering around the brim still  my MW said the same thing about 2nd baby's xxx

ThatGirl awww he is lush!!! *



LittleAurora said:


> **UPATE FROM FISHY**
> *
> Harry William Phipps born via emergancy c section weighing 9lb!
> 
> Mum is tired but very happy *

*

Awww Congratulations Fishy 
hope you are lo are doing well? 

babythinkpink pleased that you had a good MW appointment, thats fab news, where i live you have to go 14days over before been induced!!*


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats Fish and Chips


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations F&C Look forward to seeing some pics of baby Harry. Hope you are both doing well xx

Thatgirl - Gorgeous pic 

Mrs J :hugs: My DH is over an hour away at work too and I can't contact him directly I have to phone reception when I need him. Everyday he calls in the afternoon when i've put the phone on silent for a quick nap and then worries for the rest of the afternoon that I haven't answered.... his first thing he says when he comes home is never hello anymore its..... are you having the baby ? ... You'd think he'd see a pattern forming here but no....... God I hope don't go too overdue dont think I could cope with panicky pants every night !! Hope you feel a little brighter tomorrow xx

BTP - Glad your MW appointment went well.... it sounds very promising that they think you will have had baby by next week xx


----------



## babythinkpink

I know jellycat, its got me all exited!





Daisybell said:


> babythinkpink pleased that you had a good MW appointment, thats fab news, where i live you have to go 14days over before been induced!![/B]

In Somerset, my hospital is supposed to be Bath, but i had my last in Yeovil so am having this baby there too.
They said it had changed and was now 10 days, ages ago they just let it run, i was 20 days late with my first in the same area, glad it's changed!

Off to get children sorted for bed now!

Back tomorrow, :hugs:

:baby:thinkpink:sleep:


----------



## YoungMummy18

Congrats F+C :) Cant wait to see pictures :)


xx


----------



## ladykara

little A thanks for the update.. congrats fishy !!! 

thatgirl- congrats honey, he is adorable !!!

Rachii- ill still be there waiting in Oct too knowing my luck so your have company...


----------



## Carley22

congrats F&C lovely name ......


----------



## stmw

heya everyone = just a quick update

congrats on all the lovely new babies - hope everyone is well

Roxy Connolly was born on the 7th September at 03:05am =) I will post my birth story as soon as I have a little extra time =)

labour :dust: to all that want or need it.


----------



## Elphaba

Congrats to all the new mums!!!

I so want my baby now as well! No signs whatsoever. No show or Braxton Hicks or anything. Ho hum.


----------



## becs0375

Stmw, congratulations xxx

I am still here, waiting patiently!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

No time for a full catch up but...

Woohoo!!! Congratulations Fish and Chips I'm sooo happy for you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Cant wait to see some pics of baby Harry :cloud9:

And big congratulatuons to you stmw too! I was wondering if you had had your baby after your pains the other day :flower:

Babythinkpink glad your appointment went well! Woohoo baby will be here soon! I keep checking my phone for texts from you and blob lol I'd better keep it close by by the sounds of it!

Will be back tomorrow for a better update, got my sister and her boyfriend here at the moment and my mum is arriving tomorrow too so will try and get on to say hi at least 

:dust: for the overdue club!

:hugs: for the rest of you xx


----------



## Mrs_N

Congrats stmw! :happydance:


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations STMW love the name Roxy xx

I'm not sure what's going on with me tonight I keep getting really sudden sharp pelvic pain and then it dissapears couple of minutes later, at one point I couldn't even walk... wondering if its babys head engaging even further as it feels so painful and low down, nothing like my normal SPD pain... oh well better finish off my jobs for the day

Labour dust to all xx


----------



## daniellelk

Congrat's F+C :D

Well been getting pain's on and off alday, so if there at least not contraction's I hope there doing something good!!
Rather tired and fed up today, and OH isn't helping...just making me feel less crappy :(


----------



## lilbumpblue

Congrats stmw but...you stole my due date lol!!! xx

Jellycat hope your feeling better very soon that sounds nasty! 

Danielle fx its the start of labour :) ...im feeling the same tonight tired & fed up!! :( x


----------



## daniellelk

Just been told by my cousin, when she was induced at hospital i'm going to, they didn't let her partner come back until 12 the following day! She was having to cope with really strong contraction's on her own all night and morning.
My OH is my birthing partner because he know's how to help me cope with pain :'( I'm going to struggle if they don't let him back until they decide he need's to come back!


----------



## lilbumpblue

daniellelk said:


> Just been told by my cousin, when she was induced at hospital i'm going to, they didn't let her partner come back until 12 the following day! She was having to cope with really strong contraction's on her own all night and morning.
> My OH is my birthing partner because he know's how to help me cope with pain :'( I'm going to struggle if they don't let him back until they decide he need's to come back!

Tell them ur gonna go home too unless he can stay as you NEED him to be with you!!! xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi everyone!
Back from hospital with no baby, no impending labour, and no induction!!!
We arrived at Labour and Delivery this morning to find that everyone in Calgary apparently went into labour last night and the place is completely jammed full of patients.
I am now officially on hold for my induction until things calm down there.
And I am ready to kill someone.

At least I can wait at home and just call in to see how things stand. Plus, if it's that jam-packed, I won't have a snowball's chance in hell of a private room after delivery and after gritting my teeth and suffering through the obnoxious behaviour of people in the waiting area, I can feel pretty confident that I would probably not do so well sharing a room with any of them.

Sigh.

This. is. so. f**cking. frustrating.

But, what are you gonna do? :shrug: I'm not that self-absorbed to think that everyone went into labour to spoil my plans. At least not yet.
Check back in 24 hours and I'm sure I will have reached that level of bitchiness! :)

Huge congrats and hugs to all the new stars and their mums!


----------



## daniellelk

I wont mind him having to go, but if my contraction's start to get bad i'l want him back...my cuz said she was begging for pain relief and her partner to come back because she was that bad but they just gave her co-cordomal's and didn't check her or anything until next morning :/


----------



## jenos

Hi congratulations to all the new mommys I love seeing all the photos the September stars are all so cute. Well I'm now 8 days over and getting very fed up with it all. I should be booked in for induction on Saturday but they are full until monday so can't get me in till then. At least it gives me time to go into labour myself as I would really like a water birth. At the moment I am getting really sharp pains very low down but not sure what they are I had them last night as well and thought it was just wind pain but tonight they seem stronger but not really tighenings so I don't what's going on except they are quite painful and take my breathe away I don't know how I'm going to cope will real contractions. 
Good luck to those whom are also overdue hope things start moving for us soon.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jellycat

Sarahka - :hugs: you must feel so deflated, at least you know it will be soon

Jenos are the pains in the front of your pelvis? could be SPD ? I've got the same issue tonight... I'm finding it comfortable with sitting down with my legs wide, as soon as I stand or try to close my legs I have excruciating pain in the lower front of my pelvis...... lucky i'm wearing trousers LOL


----------



## jenos

OMG I don't think it is wind as I've just lost a bit of my plug well there was a bit of blood there perhaps it might be my turn soon. Think I'm in for a long night


----------



## lilbumpblue

jenos said:


> OMG I don't think it is wind as I've just lost a bit of my plug well there was a bit of blood there perhaps it might be my turn soon. Think I'm in for a long night

:thumbup: not long then hopefully :baby:

Good luck! xx


----------



## Carley22

god luck jenos hopefully this is the start of something for you xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

***** UPDATE FROM BLOB********

Rosalie Hope Peck was born at home tonight at 8.29pm with no stitches required. Both are doing well.

Will let you know if I hear more.

Massive Congratulations and well done you :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Asher

Argh!! I am MIA for the day and Fishy goes and has her baby!! Well done Ann, and wow!! What a big boy! Love the name, well done you. I hope you have a speedy recovery from your section, and look forward to seeing some pics of the little man! xx

Congrats STMW on the birth of Roxy, love her name!! x

Jenos, good luck!!

It's late, so I will attempt a catch up tomorrow. Little Sam has cluster fed ALL EVENING and I am starving and need my bed!!

Nighty night all xxx


----------



## Asher

Double argh!! Fishy and Blob on the same day!! Beautiful name Blob! And you got your homebirth! Well done!! xxx


----------



## Jellycat

That's fantastic news :wohoo: I am so pleased for Blob, she finally got the birth that she wanted...... what a perfect day !!


----------



## Emzywemzy

MrsJ you beat me to it!! Just came on to update on blob, so glad she got to have her at home yay!! :happydance: Congratulations hun xxxx


----------



## MrsJ08

****UPDATE FROM BLOB*****

Just had another text to say labour started at 5am and she caught her herself - amazing x


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies,
Just came on to find out about F&C (saw her facebook page & wondered what the info was.....nosey as i am :blush:).
Not been on myself as i'm still in a foul mood about what i was told at my fetal med appt yesterday & today. Tufty & i are both ok but all birth plans have gone out of the window & i have an induction date. Will go into full detail when i feel i can type it out without crying (or at least through the tears).
Congrats to aall the other new mums & fingers crossed for us overdue's.
Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh wow amazing she got to catch her herself! So happy for her. 

:hugs: limpets, I hope you are ok sweetie x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Another update from Blob:

She was 8lbs and was born with her waters in tact! She did 36 hours of labour with no pain relief. 

That's meant to be very luck being born with waters in tact! Xx


----------



## Blob

Thankkkeeesss everyone :flower:

Got to go and feed my booby baby who has already fed for over an hour :shock: 

Good Luck everyone else!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Blob I think you deserve a long rest after 36 hours, Hopefully Booby Baby will be full soon so you can get some shut reye xxx

Limpet - :hugs: thought you werent ok.... hope it sorts itself out if possible :hugs:


----------



## jenos

Congratulations blob so pleased u got the birth u wanted
:hugs:


----------



## Blob

Baby is not full baby does not sleep :nope: DH and DD fassssssst asleep... :cry:


----------



## becs0375

Blob, thats amazing!! Well done you, gorgeous name xxxx I am so so pleased that she is finally here for you and no more waiting!!!

Jenos. sounds promising xx Fx'd xx

Danielle, I really hope you are next xxx

Jelly, hows the pains??

I am up and wide awake, bloody cramp in my calf, tried to get back to sleep and had the most excrutiating pain so came downstairs! I feel a bit sick and like I really need the loo but nothing there!! My belly feels like its gonna explode!! I got all teary with Ian, I feel so drained and fed up of it all.


----------



## jenos

Hi I thought I'd update u I came into hospital a about an hour ago I was was 4 cm with bulging membranes the contractions are between 3-4 mins apart and I'm coping ok ish at the mo with the pain


----------



## Emzywemzy

Good luck jenos!! Won't be long for you now Xx


----------



## lauraperrysan

Hi ladies. Just to update had my boy on 2nd september. We called him Dawson Brian and he weighed a massive 9lbs 9ozs! I'm so in love with him it's unreal. Labour dust to those waiting Xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Hope you are ok this morning Blob and your booby baby eventually had a sleep x

Good luck Jenos

Congratulation Laraperrysan x

Well I had 40mins of contractions last night, I timed them and they were 6 mins apart. Then they just stopped :-( must have been the excitement of Blob giving birth. :rofl: I'm going to get bouncing on my ball today!

Becs I hope the cramp and pains went and you managed to get back to sleep or better still your pains became labour? :hugs:


----------



## berkeley130

becs0375 said:


> Stmw, congratulations xxx
> 
> I am still here, waiting patiently!!!!


Hey Becs!! How are you doing today? :coffee: Nothing here yet, BUT- I took two long walks yesterday and the baby sits soo much lower this morning!!:happydance: At least something's moving. Are you having other sympoms now?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

MrsJ08 said:


> Hope you are ok this morning Blob and your booby baby eventually had a sleep x
> 
> Good luck Jenos
> 
> Congratulation Laraperrysan x
> 
> Well I had 40mins of contractions last night, I timed them and they were 6 mins apart. Then they just stopped :-( must have been the excitement of Blob giving birth. :rofl: I'm going to get bouncing on my ball today!
> 
> Becs I hope the cramp and pains went and you managed to get back to sleep or better still your pains became labour? :hugs:

No no no no! You are not beating me to it! No no no! LOL
Congrats blob! No pain relief?! That's very good going. So happy that you finally met your LO. Yay. 

Congrats lauraperrysan also and good luck to jenos. Will she be no. 50? Once the first page is updated?


----------



## lilbumpblue

Well its all been happening here....



MrsJ08 said:


> ***** UPDATE FROM BLOB********
> 
> Rosalie Hope Peck was born at home tonight at 8.29pm with no stitches required. Both are doing well.
> 
> Will let you know if I hear more.
> 
> Massive Congratulations and well done you :wohoo: :wohoo:

Yay congrats Blob!!!! ...and i thought you were having a stubborn boy!! You sound like you did great hun...Magical!



limpetsmum said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just came on to find out about F&C (saw her facebook page & wondered what the info was.....nosey as i am :blush:).
> Not been on myself as i'm still in a foul mood about what i was told at my fetal med appt yesterday & today. Tufty & i are both ok but all birth plans have gone out of the window & i have an induction date. Will go into full detail when i feel i can type it out without crying (or at least through the tears).
> Congrats to aall the other new mums & fingers crossed for us overdue's.
> Hope everyone is well :hugs:

Awwww hun do hope you are ok...once you have your LO in yyour arms all this angst will be a thing of the past! xx :hugs::kiss::hugs:



Emzywemzy said:


> Another update from Blob:
> 
> She was 8lbs and was born with her waters in tact! She did 36 hours of labour with no pain relief.
> 
> That's meant to be very luck being born with waters in tact! Xx

This is the second time iv heard this in the past few weeks!! 



Blob said:


> Thankkkeeesss everyone :flower:
> 
> Got to go and feed my booby baby who has already fed for over an hour :shock:
> 
> Good Luck everyone else!!!

Hey hun congrats, cant believe you have had your LO and you are now on here...inspirational!! x



becs0375 said:


> Blob, thats amazing!! Well done you, gorgeous name xxxx I am so so pleased that she is finally here for you and no more waiting!!!
> 
> Jenos. sounds promising xx Fx'd xx
> 
> Danielle, I really hope you are next xxx
> 
> Jelly, hows the pains??
> 
> I am up and wide awake, bloody cramp in my calf, tried to get back to sleep and had the most excrutiating pain so came downstairs! I feel a bit sick and like I really need the loo but nothing there!! My belly feels like its gonna explode!! I got all teary with Ian, I feel so drained and fed up of it all.

Danielle i think we r gonna pop at the same time we seem to be having the same symptoms, iv woken up feeling very sick!! x 



lauraperrysan said:


> Hi ladies. Just to update had my boy on 2nd september. We called him Dawson Brian and he weighed a massive 9lbs 9ozs! I'm so in love with him it's unreal. Labour dust to those waiting Xx

Congrats hun and wow thats a good weight! x


----------



## Daisybell

stmw said:


> heya everyone = just a quick update
> 
> congrats on all the lovely new babies - hope everyone is well
> 
> Roxy Connolly was born on the 7th September at 03:05am =) I will post my birth story as soon as I have a little extra time =)
> 
> labour :dust: to all that want or need it.

*Congratulations chic xxx  xxx*

*Sarahkka thats crappy hun *



MrsJ08 said:


> ***** UPDATE FROM BLOB********
> 
> Rosalie Hope Peck was born at home tonight at 8.29pm with no stitches required. Both are doing well.
> 
> Will let you know if I hear more.
> 
> Massive Congratulations and well done you :wohoo: :wohoo:

*OMG FINALLY!! lol

Well done Blob, i'm sooo pleased for you! 
Huge Congratulations *



jenos said:


> Hi I thought I'd update u I came into hospital a about an hour ago I was was 4 cm with bulging membranes the contractions are between 3-4 mins apart and I'm coping ok ish at the mo with the pain

*Thats fantastic news!! 
Good Luck!! xxx xxx *
*
Congratulations lauraperrysan!! xxx xxx*

:dust::dust: to all the overdue ladies, hopefully it wont be long untill it's our turn to meet our lo's :)


----------



## babythinkpink

Emzywemzy said:


> Another update from Blob:
> 
> She was 8lbs and was born with her waters in tact! She did 36 hours of labour with no pain relief.
> 
> That's meant to be very luck being born with waters in tact! Xx

Fab news, Congratulations Blob, very luck baby now being born waters in tact, sounds like you did amazingly, no pain relief, wowie!!!



jenos said:


> Hi I thought I'd update u I came into hospital a about an hour ago I was was 4 cm with bulging membranes the contractions are between 3-4 mins apart and I'm coping ok ish at the mo with the pain

Good luck xx:hugs:



lauraperrysan said:


> Hi ladies. Just to update had my boy on 2nd september. We called him Dawson Brian and he weighed a massive 9lbs 9ozs! I'm so in love with him it's unreal. Labour dust to those waiting Xx

Congratulations!!


Emzy, i was really exited yesterday, but i suppose it will just happen, feeling baby low and achy, i have not had a history or early babies, then its 9 days til due today so not that early if it happens any time soon! Will keep you updated!:hugs:

Well not a great night, but better than dh who just couldn't sleep at all, poor love not sure why, i felt a bit guilty getting a few hours in with him lying there wide awake, mind you it doesn't bother him while he snores away and i can't sleep so i shouldn't be worried about it! 

Back later, we are going for a drive today, just to pick up a car part dh has bought, we thought it would be a nice drive to go and get it, he doesn't need it so its spare, but he has a habit of doing things like that, at least it could be useful to someone at some point, his other things he buys are usually what he considers collectables and investments, and i consider clutter and junk!! 

Hope everyone has a great day, :dust: to those overdue and needing it!!:hugs:

:baby:tp xx


----------



## MrsJ08

stmw said:


> heya everyone = just a quick update
> 
> congrats on all the lovely new babies - hope everyone is well
> 
> Roxy Connolly was born on the 7th September at 03:05am =) I will post my birth story as soon as I have a little extra time =)
> 
> labour :dust: to all that want or need it.

Sorry STMW I missed your post yesterday - Congratulations xx

Managed to get another 2hr30 of sleep when DH went to work :happydance:

Emzdreamgirl - I haven't had any contractions since so no idea what that was all about last night?! Don't worry I don't think my baby is coming any time soon.

Limpets - hope you are ok? :hugs:

x


----------



## Jellycat

Becs :hugs: Just keep telling yourself not long now xx

Jenos - Good Luck xx

Mrs J - that's good that you had contractions last night means things are going on the right direction 

Lauraperrysan Congratulations that was a very healthy weight !!

Well my BH stopped last night and I figured that the lower pains were SPD.... surprisingly I managed to sleep quite well last night. Ive still got the sporadic SPD when I stand and walk around but nothing compared to last night. Off for lunch with a friend today and then do some housework...... UBB final tonight !!


----------



## lilbumpblue

I take back the feeling sick....iv just been terribly sick!! Being told its a good sign that labour is iminent!? x


----------



## Mrs_N

wooohooo congrats blob! :happydance: 
and congrats to all the other new mummies too :flower: 

good luck jenos, and fingers crossed for you lilbluebump

so much going on in here recently! 

heard my cousin's baby boy was born last night 6 days before due date - so happy for them and just a little bit jealous lol!


----------



## apaton

congrats blob, fishy, stwm and laura :wohoo::wohoo: 

hope all mummies and bumps are well :happydance::happydance:

:dust::dust: to any1 who wants it xxx


----------



## becs0375

Jenos, good luck xxx

I went back to bed at 7am, slept till 9.45, I feel a bit yuck today!! I don't feel my normal self, I really hope she decides to make an appearance soon!!! My head feels awful!


----------



## Mrs_N

fingers crossed for you becs!


----------



## daniellelk

Congrat's everyone who's had baby's :D

Weeeeeeeell pain's started coming every 30min's during the night, OH got up this morning and I told him to keep his phone on at work just incase....and the pain's went :'(
Such a rubbish sleep for all the pain to go! Hopefully it did something tho...


----------



## emzdreamgirl

MrsJ08 said:


> stmw said:
> 
> 
> Emzdreamgirl - I haven't had any contractions since so no idea what that was all about last night?! Don't worry I don't think my baby is coming any time soon.
> 
> x
> 
> I dont think mine is either. Last time i had any SORT of pains that i thought could be it was bank holiday weekend and i was in bad pain, but i think it was baby moving down as it really hurt to bend over or sit up straight, and nothing since....boooooo!
> 
> I text my DH this morning saying that i was in a super good mood this morning. I was awake at six thirty dropped DH at station then had music blaring out stereo on drive back and was totally buzzing when i got back, did loads of house work etc and house was sparkly by 8am. I joked that maybe this was a sign of impending labour - ie. an energy burst.
> He text me back and said i dont think she is coming any time soon. Totally deflated me. He keeps saying she will be latee. Talk about putting a downer on my morning!
> :growlmad:Click to expand...


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats to all new Mummies.

Lots of Labour dust for those who want it


----------



## MrsJ08

emzdreamgirl said:


> MrsJ08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stmw said:
> 
> 
> Emzdreamgirl - I haven't had any contractions since so no idea what that was all about last night?! Don't worry I don't think my baby is coming any time soon.
> 
> x
> 
> I dont think mine is either. Last time i had any SORT of pains that i thought could be it was bank holiday weekend and i was in bad pain, but i think it was baby moving down as it really hurt to bend over or sit up straight, and nothing since....boooooo!
> 
> I text my DH this morning saying that i was in a super good mood this morning. I was awake at six thirty dropped DH at station then had music blaring out stereo on drive back and was totally buzzing when i got back, did loads of house work etc and house was sparkly by 8am. I joked that maybe this was a sign of impending labour - ie. an energy burst.
> He text me back and said i dont think she is coming any time soon. Totally deflated me. He keeps saying she will be latee. Talk about putting a downer on my morning!
> :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boo to husband's! Mine has really pissed me off this morning too. :growlmad:
> I am in such a foul mood today, I actually feel like I could lose my temper at the drop of a hat so I hope nobody crosses my path. In fact, I probably shouldn't leave the house. :growlmad::gun::gun::gun::gun::growlmad:
> 
> I suppose I am going to have to give in and do some of the job's on DH's list as it's obvious that if I wait for him to do them I will be waiting until Christmas. What is it with men? We have got a shelf at the bottom of our bed so instead of putting his clean clothes away in his wardrobe he piles them up on the shelf instead. Then he can't remember what he has worn and what he hasn't and won't throw anything away with holes. DH has got more clothes than me despite the fact that I was a fashion buyer for 12 years. However, if he went through an binned anything with holes or that has paint on it or jeans that are ripped at the bottom he would reduce it by about 50%. If I had the energy for a row, I'd do it myself and bin a load of stuff. But, it's just not worth the aggro that would ensue. Moan moan moan, right I'm off as I'm annoying myself now xClick to expand...


----------



## Daisybell

lilbumpblue said:


> I take back the feeling sick....iv just been terribly sick!! Being told its a good sign that labour is iminent!? x

*could well be hun, when i went into labour with DD (I was induced) i had no
pain then all of a sudden i started been sick and i couldnt stop! then the labour pain followed soon afterwards!

emzdreamgirl and MrsJ08  thats some men for ya! they just don't think the way we do!

My OH just throws clothes on the floor Clean or Dirty so annoys me!! 
it takes 10secs to put them away or in the laundry basket, i mean even my 4yrs old can do it! grrrr*


----------



## daniellelk

Daisybell said:


> My OH just throws clothes on the floor Clean or Dirty so annoys me!!
> it takes 10secs to put them away or in the laundry basket, i mean even my 4yrs old can do it! grrrr

My OH is the same, and I'm struggling to be able to pick stuff up of the floor now aswel which doesn't help! 


I'm planning on getting him to help me clean the house from top to bottem this weekend, so when I go in Monday, any mess there is when I come out is his...


----------



## Mrs_N

danielle :hugs: you sound so much more calm than I would be in your situation! I really hope you have a nice short labour to make up for all this dragging out!

emz boo to your husband! get that music blaring again and get your good mood back!

MrsJ08 & daisybell men are useless when it comes to sorting things out! My hubby has a habit of throwing dirty clothes on the floor right next to the laundry basket! grrr.


----------



## daniellelk

Mrs_N said:


> danielle :hugs: you sound so much more calm than I would be in your situation! I really hope you have a nice short labour to make up for all this dragging out!
> 
> emz boo to your husband! get that music blaring again and get your good mood back!
> 
> MrsJ08 & daisybell men are useless when it comes to sorting things out! My hubby has a habit of throwing dirty clothes on the floor right next to the laundry basket! grrr.

i'm not calm at all lol I just have to little energy to be pissed off :/ I'm fuming with my OH, usually i'd be arguing with him over the stuff that's making me mad with him...but I just haven't got the energy to do that :(


----------



## becs0375

Danielle, I was certain I would find you had actually gone into labour xxx You have to be next hun xx

I thought I was feeling sick as I hadn't eaten, so have had food but still feel iffy! Been out to the shops just to get my Dad a birthday pressie, my head just feels all muffly, I slept well until I got cramp at 4.30 then I was wide awake!! Luckily Ian has done all the housework and ironing!! I feel so lazy today! We are gonna slob out on the sofa this afternoon and watch a movie!!


----------



## Daisybell

becs0375 said:


> Luckily Ian has done all the housework and ironing!!

Becs can we all borrow your DH? 

sounds like a good plan :thumbup: enjoy your movie xxx

danielle :hugs:

feeling abit fed up today, OH's mum keeps telling lo to hurry up each time i see her, its starting to annoy me now! 

people keep asking if ive "had him yet" 

strangers are commeting on "how big a am" like i need reminding!

OH keeps banging on about sex (even tho it's clearly not doing owt) :nope:

i'm to polite to tel people to naff off but i think i'm going to :gun: someone before the weekend is over!


----------



## Jellycat

Good for you Becs hope your choosing film :hugs:

Well my pains have comeback from last night, had to cut lunch with friend short as they were so sharp..... Just want to see the MW and check I'm normal if that makes sense.

Aiming to do little housework and concentrate on finishing baby's blanket today whilst watching loads of naff tv.

I have to say im genrally lucky with my man and his clothes....... after 9 years of training
Went on ironing strike for 3 weeks
Stopped washing his clothes that weren't in the dirty basket
Sorted through his old holey clothes...... which he has never missed
These 3 things have generally got him putting his dirty clothes in the basket.... I may have to strike every now and then but generally he knows whose boss :blush:


----------



## MrsJ08

Daisybell - you sound as fed up as me!! My mood has not improved at all since this morning. I wonder which one of us will lose our temper first?

x


----------



## becs0375

Daisybell, I know what you mean!! I am sick of people texting and asking the dreaded question!! As for sex, we are doing it alot but nothing is happening!! 

I had a nice sleep, went to bed!! Still feel a bit squiffy!!


----------



## Cafferine

Congrats fishy! 

Congrats Blob on baby girl! Did you know you were having a girl? 

Can't wait to read your birth stories.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations Blob. I bet your homebirth was amazing. xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

aww I feel for you overdue girls. I never got to where you are, but I was fed up at 37 weeks so can't even imagine how fed up you must be!! The day before I went into labour I was walking around town and people kept staring at me and shop assistants kept commenting saying "ooh that baby will be coming out any minute" and I was SOOO pissed off! As it turns out they were right, but it made me so annoyed so can't imagine how you girls feel with texts and stuff asking if you've had the baby yet. Erm, as if you'd forget to mention it!! LOL Lots of :dust: for you all and big :hugs:

xx


----------



## becs0375

Well we have had sex and been for a walk, gonna have a bounce on my ball!!! I don't mind having a sweep but I don't want to be induced!! I want my waterbirth!


----------



## Mrs_N

I'm fed up of the 'have you had your baby yet?' comments and I'm still only 37+3 :doh: the most annoying thing is people saying it when they are actually in the room with you - er, does it look like I've had the baby yet??! Do you suspect I have a basketball up my t-shirt & am hiding a baby somewhere in the house??!


----------



## daniellelk

i'm fed up of the "whens baby coming" question...i really wish I knew!!

I don't think I can take anymore stress...need a really good cry I think :/ 

if any of you are on my facebook, my wall's hid from everyone atm


----------



## Carley22

congrats blob im so hapy for yu 

laura congrats

cant wait to hear the birth stories.

I HATE THE "HAVE YOU HAD IT YET TEXTS" at least let me get to y freaking due date guys..... it drives me bonkers....


----------



## xprincessx

my little man will be born by planned c-section on the 20th x


----------



## babythinkpink

Daisybell said:


> feeling abit fed up today, OH's mum keeps telling lo to hurry up each time i see her, its starting to annoy me now!
> 
> people keep asking if ive "had him yet"
> 
> strangers are commeting on "how big a am" like i need reminding!
> 
> !

Know how you feel, I am getting 'you must be due' and to me it translates into 'you are huge'
Getting texts asking already!!!!
And the other one constantly is 'do you know what your having' I mean how nosey, yes, its a baby, I am glad we decided not to tell anyone its just plain nosey asking!!!
Like you say as if i need reminding how big i am or that i am having a baby soon! 

At least its Friday, if i go into labour i don't have to get the children from school! 
Nothing exiting happening here! Was just looking at calender with dh saying by 29th baby will be here even if i go max over and am induced, its a bit scary, he was really understanding as to me being scared, i just said i wanted it over with now! 

Back tomorrow, hope everyone ok, new mummies enjoying their little bundles who of course are being wonderful for Mummy! 
Big :hugs: and dust to those who need it :hugs::dust:


----------



## lilbumpblue

Yay princess the end is in sight for you then!! x

Im getting the same but mine r more on facebook "any signs yet?" Rarghhhhhh dont mind my family asking but its the same people half of which know me but probably wouldnt speak if they saw me in the street lol!!! x


----------



## Krakir

Eek i've missed a LOT! it looks like Blob's had her baby? congrats!

Sorry i can't read back at the moment, just thought i'd share some news from my appointment today!
My iron is good (its been low since forever) 
aaaand i'm 50% shortened and 2 cm dilated!!! :dance: she did a sweep, so here's hoping it kicks it off soon!!!!!
The sweep wasn't painful at all, felt just like a pap, but without the pain of the speculum :haha:


----------



## lilbumpblue

Krakir said:


> Eek i've missed a LOT! it looks like Blob's had her baby? congrats!
> 
> Sorry i can't read back at the moment, just thought i'd share some news from my appointment today!
> My iron is good (its been low since forever)
> aaaand i'm 50% shortened and 2 cm dilated!!! :dance: she did a sweep, so here's hoping it kicks it off soon!!!!!
> The sweep wasn't painful at all, felt just like a pap, but without the pain of the speculum :haha:

Blob certainly has hun and so has F&C!! :) xx


----------



## Krakir

:O F&C too! Obviously i should stop reading more often, seems to do you ladies good! :haha:


----------



## Carley22

same here krakir... everytime i go away for a few days LOADS of babies are born lol


----------



## daniellelk

i'm sick off having these pain's and feeling like I need (TMI) a poo :/ but I don't :( 
Have to keep telling my self that this time next week I will be home with my little boy :) Just wrote OH a list of what he need's to do before I come home..wonder if he will stick to it.


----------



## Sarahkka

It was lovely and quiet in the L&D ward this morning and we got the go-ahead to get things started. :happydance:
I got the first round of gel in this morning and have been having a pretty good response so far, but no real pattern or zip to the contractions yet.
Cervix is quite unripe, so I am likely in for at least one more round of gel and another six hour wait after that.
Baby will be here late today or early tomorrow I am guessing.
Just got back from a long waddle trying to get things moving. It's such a tease. The minute I sit down, everything stops. But I can't keep walking all day or I'll be too tired to deal with labour.
I think I will try a nap and then another long walk after the next gel.
Actually, going out to see a movie and just letting the gel do it's thing also sounds really restful! :)
Maybe I'll steal that idea. Off to see if there is anything worth watching! :)

Good luck to all in labour or near.
Hopefully when you hear from me again I'll either be in full-blown labour or reporting the birth of Mr. Baby! :)


----------



## lilbumpblue

Sarahkka said:


> It was lovely and quiet in the L&D ward this morning and we got the go-ahead to get things started. :happydance:
> I got the first round of gel in this morning and have been having a pretty good response so far, but no real pattern or zip to the contractions yet.
> Cervix is quite unripe, so I am likely in for at least one more round of gel and another six hour wait after that.
> Baby will be here late today or early tomorrow I am guessing.
> Just got back from a long waddle trying to get things moving. It's such a tease. The minute I sit down, everything stops. But I can't keep walking all day or I'll be too tired to deal with labour.
> I think I will try a nap and then another long walk after the next gel.
> Actually, going out to see a movie and just letting the gel do it's thing also sounds really restful! :)
> Maybe I'll steal that idea. Off to see if there is anything worth watching! :)
> 
> Good luck to all in labour or near.
> Hopefully when you hear from me again I'll either be in full-blown labour or reporting the birth of Mr. Baby! :)

Good luck hun!!!!! :) x


----------



## daniellelk

Sarahkka said:


> It was lovely and quiet in the L&D ward this morning and we got the go-ahead to get things started. :happydance:
> I got the first round of gel in this morning and have been having a pretty good response so far, but no real pattern or zip to the contractions yet.
> Cervix is quite unripe, so I am likely in for at least one more round of gel and another six hour wait after that.
> Baby will be here late today or early tomorrow I am guessing.
> Just got back from a long waddle trying to get things moving. It's such a tease. The minute I sit down, everything stops. But I can't keep walking all day or I'll be too tired to deal with labour.
> I think I will try a nap and then another long walk after the next gel.
> Actually, going out to see a movie and just letting the gel do it's thing also sounds really restful! :)
> Maybe I'll steal that idea. Off to see if there is anything worth watching! :)
> 
> Good luck to all in labour or near.
> Hopefully when you hear from me again I'll either be in full-blown labour or reporting the birth of Mr. Baby! :)


Goodluck


----------



## Carley22

good luck sweetie


----------



## Jessica214

hey ladies!! Congrats to all the new mommies!!! 

Had to go to the hospitl today cause i was in so much pelvic pain. i CANNOT WALK without literally crying its so bad i cant move!! they said "oh well babys low thats normal" and sent me home! im not even dialated at ALL!! but was having small contractions on the monitor but dr said not big enough to change my cervix yet..... im soo crushed and i dont know how im going to get through this for almost 2 more weeks when i cant even walk.......sorry for the rant! just not sure how this going to work!!:cry:

Labour dust to all of those who want it!!!


----------



## Asher

Grr one handed typing whilst feeding! Good luck sarah! And good news Krakir! Hope things kick off soon! :)


----------



## daniellelk

jessica i'v been like that for nearly a week now, complet struggle to walk! and agony to go over bump's in the car :/


----------



## daniellelk

Asher said:


> Grr one handed typing whilst feeding! Good luck sarah! And good news Krakir! Hope things kick off soon! :)

I can't wait to be putting something like that lol


----------



## becs0375

Sarah, good luck xx

I feel like a could actually rip someones head off, I feel so short tempered and pissed off!! If I hear, have nookie, eat spicy food and walk once f'ing more I swear I am gonna scream!!!! Yes I know she will come when she is ready but ffs I think I have a right to be narked. Even tho I know the end is in sight to me it still feels like a long bloody way off! God give me bloody strength!!!


----------



## Asher

:hugs: Becs. People do start pissing you off!! xx

He's finished feeding now for 5 mins, but I wonder how long he'll lie in pram for when I put him down before screaming for more food/comfort? We have a merry dance this time of night every night!


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: ladies

Good luck Sarahk :hugs:

I can't really help all those feeling fed up with waiting as I'm feeling exactly the same. My family have been pretty restrained on the "Is anything happening" front. I don't mind is from my Mum and Nan. One of my friend's has taken to texting me every day though which is getting annoying. However, she was induced 5 times with her first so she does know what the waiting is like. 

Feeling a bit better than earlier on - DH came home in a good mood and took me out to dinner to one of our favourite restaurants. I had a yummy curry and I've just finished bouncing on my ball. Just got a text from my friend at Toy Library (that was due 3 days before me_ and she has had her little boy Kalan this morning. I'm actually really pleased because I only saw her yesterday morning and she was fed up and had, had NO symptoms whatsoever. I hope that cheers anyone else who is having no symptoms up, because it did me. 

x


----------



## Carley22

i think my OH is having a mid life crisis bless him. He's gone to the gun club tonight as he wants to take up shooting..... umm ok? Bless him i think it is that everyone has been going on about me and baby and hes suddenly needed to do something masculine think hes going again on sunday and trying to get a firearms license.... anyone elses OH's gone a bit doolally?

im sat at home on my own watching paul o'grady and i feel like shit... ive not had a solid poo (TMI) for over a week now and in between running to the lo ive had migraines and bad muscle pain in my bum feels like someones been kicking the crap outta me!!! 

i cant complain too much tho as i went for a pregnancy massage this morning and OH MY GOD that was needed!!! she had this wedge that i could lie on to lay on my front - what a novelty that was i felt weightless was wonderful!!! 

hope everyone is ok and :dust: to all who want it (including me)


----------



## becs0375

Mrs J, that sounds nice!!! 

Carley, lol at the midlife crisis!!!!

Asher, people do piss you off!! If I had had the baby they would all know by now, so just wish they would stop asking and bloody second guessing when she is going to come!! Its like they have a bloody crystal ball!!

I just keep hoping to wake up and start having contractions, have had no mucus plug, a bit of discharge but nothing major!! My bloody dog stinks tonight, his farts are pure evil, he is giving me a run for my money!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

:rofl: Becs x


----------



## daniellelk

not getting my hope's up but for the past 2hour's or so, i'v either been getting really strong braxton hick's or contraction's every 10ish min's or so lasting between 40-60sec's!
Have your finger's crossed for me that they get stronger, longer and closer together!


----------



## MrsJ08

Hope this is it for you Danielle :hugs:


----------



## daniellelk

i'm not getting my hope's up yet. Time's like this, I wish I knew what labour felt like.


----------



## lilbumpblue

I had funny stitch like pains down the right of my bump...and i was thinking could this be it??? Then realised i needed the loo!! Although when on the loo i kept getting a pain in my right hip! haha xx 

Good luck everyone....we need 3 babies to be born tonight! No reason why, we just do!! lol xx


----------



## daniellelk

these are like just under my bump :/ all the way along. Only lasting like 50sec's tho :( i'm just telling my self if it's not the start of labour....got to be doing something anyway!


----------



## daniellelk

right ladies im going to take some paracetamol and go to bed. even if I don't sleep, at least im resting abit more!! 
If anything happen's il let you all know soon as I can :) 
Night


----------



## Blob

Danielle :hugs: i refused to believe i was in labour i said until my waters broke it wouldnt be real :wacko:

Thank you all sooooooooooooooo much :cloud9: am loving being a mummy of two but i think i might crash and burn very soon bah. My little pig feeds nonstop from 9-3am and Tabs is up a few hrs later...cannot wait for milk to come in...

Its poop being overdue but i ended up just thinking 'baby is going to be here soon and we have waited 40 weeks plus ttc whats 2 more?' :hugs: Hope you all go soon


----------



## becs0375

Danielle, hope things got going for you xxx

Blob, so glad all is well for you xx

I am up yet again, wide awake!! Just had some milk and biscuits and now trying to find something to watch on tv!! My hips feel like they are going to pop apart, I feel so bloated and just generally uncomfortable and meh!!!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Good Luck Danielle xxx

Blob Hope you manage to get some rest at some point today xx

Becs - I'm also feeling unconfortable been up since 5 with cramps and backache, if I had known you were up too we could of had a chat!

My new tumble dryer arrives today :wohoo:


----------



## Sayuri

Morning Everyone, so I was due yesterday and...well...im still preggers. So annoying my phone keeps ringing and its usually someone asking have I had 'it' yet:growlmad:

Im gonna have a cuppa :coffee: and think about the HOT curry im gonna have this evening:winkwink:


----------



## MrsJ08

Morning ladies

Becs and Jellycat - hope you managed to get some more sleep x

I struggled to get to sleep last night - I was still awake at 2am :growlmad: I had a random coughing fit for some reason. I ended up playing Fuzzle on my iphone until I couldn't keep my eyes open any more but is wasn't a very comfortable sleep as I was in pain so stayed sitting up in bed. Woke up at 7am but DH got up and let the dog out for a wee so I managed to catch another couple of hours. :winkwink:

Well my Curry for dinner and ball bouncing did absolutely nothing to get things moving last night. I might have to reconsider the idea of :sex: I'm not sure DH will be persuaded though. Just keeps saying he can't as he know's the baby's head is there :rofl:


----------



## babythinkpink

Good morning all,

Well had a bit of a false alarm last night, but tbh i went to bed, expecting at least one false alarm, and thinking i was tired and would rest and if it was going to happen it would, and it didn't! I think if i had bounced on my ball instead of going to bed it would have bought it all on stronger, but i really wanted some rest first, i don't want to be in labour after a full day and then all night on the ball!

Blob, i feel the same about my waters going, it is what i am waiting for but i think it will be different, i am getting lots of other pains, not bh, more period pains.
Glad you are finding being a mummy to 2 good, it is funny how the next baby just seems to slot in and its as if they were always there! 
Not long for your milk, should be with you today, then it will be tummy filling and you should get a break! :hugs:

Carley, Oh my, I am with you on the midlife crisis, my dh seems to permenently be in one, if its not one thing its another, and like children these fads and phases pass!
We had the gun one a few months back, he kitted himself out with the full set up, air rifle and night lamp to go ratting, and everything, got a target, still in box not used if your oh is interested and doing same type!!!
He has sold the lamo already and has fired of half a dozen shots at cans in the garden and that was it!
His car is a sports car all speed and noise, which he is now trying to sell, another possibility foe your oh if he moves on from the guns, or should i say when!!:haha: They are just big kids xx:hugs:

Well dh waiting to use laptop so time i went, :dust: to those who need it, will be back later for any weekend baby updates! I would like a weekend baby please! 
:hugs:xxxx

:baby:tp xx


----------



## NurseKel

Good morning ladies. Although here it is only 4 am. Well I got home yesterday and mowed my en tire yard then DH and did the deed. Lol. I'm up now having contractions but it remains to be seen if they will lead to anything or not.
Much labor dust to everyone that needs it!


----------



## becs0375

Jelly, yes we could of!!!! Hope you got back to sleep!!

Mrs J, insomnia is crap!!! DTD isn't working for us, its getting more of a hassle now!!!

Sayuri, welcome to the overdue club!!

I went back to bed just after 6 and have not long got up! Had some yummy croissants and coffee and debating what to do in this crap weather!! Feel better than I did yesterday but still feel wiped out!! Hope some more of us go into labour this weekend!! Before we know it it will be October!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Becs - we will definitely have our babies by October! x

NurseKel - hope this is it for you although I will be cross if you jump the queue! x


----------



## daniellelk

my son is in big trouble WHEN he come's out :(
They got really strong and close together, sent OH to get my note's so I could give the hospital a ring....was waiting for next one to come and go as by time he got back upstair's I knew I was due one...it didn't come for what like felt age's :( so thought i'd give them another hour to pick back up....they just slowed down :( Still getting them, not as long of as often as last night :'( going to get as much house work done as possible today so hopefully that will get thing's moving again x


----------



## NurseKel

I totally understand Jo. Lol. Just remember though I've been going through this false labor with constant BH since 27 weeks and I just want this little man out! It feels like I'm waaaaaaay overdue even though I'm not.
!


----------



## Jellycat

Oh Danielle :hugs: how frustrating... hope it picks up soon

Nursekel / hope things get moving for you xx

Mrs J / Becs I dodn't bother going back to bed... finally finished filing all our paperwork so now catching up on home & Away waiting for the tumble dryer delivery.... then i'm going to conquor this damn cellar room of mine. I'm determined to have a cleared and clean cellar before baby arrives... Cramps have gone Hooray


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies!

Danielle, just wanted to say I know exactly how you feel about them fading away to nothing, I had that a couple of times a few days before I went into labour... just think though, every one that you have is doing some of the work and will make things easier and shorter in the long run... My waters broke on the Sunday, I woke up at 3am on the Monday morning having tightenings and cramps which were getting more and more painful, lasting around 50secs-1 min at first, they continued till they were 1 min - 1.30 each and I couldn't talk through them, I went to the hospital at 9am and I was 3-4 cm!! I can't believe that all happened that morning, I think it was those few days which started things off and in the end meant I didn't need to be induced, they let me go naturally. Hope this makes you feel a bit better?

Well I had a right evening yesterday, very tearful and not coping very well at all, Lilia decided she needed to be fed every 20 mins all afternoon/evening... she would come off, be a bit dozy for a few minutes, then cry to be fed again! This morning my nipples are so raw and sore it's making feeding very painful! However, she slept from midnight till I woke her at 4 for a feed, I fed her twice (topped her up after a bum change) and she then slept from 5 till 9 when I woke her again for another feed! So I feel a lot better after a restful evening!

Here are a few piccies for those that want to see:

With her doting daddy








Another with daddy


:dust: to all! x


----------



## LittleAurora

congrats new mummies! loving seeing all the pics of the beautifull babies!! Fishy sent me a pic of harry and he is sooo cute!!!!


Here are some pics of Amelia! There are loads! she is 7lb 7oz now! still so tiny but big to us! lol

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=263395&id=772731039&l=af8907f2ab
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=262683&id=772731039&l=4768c4b6da


----------



## Sayuri

Louise baby Lilia is beautiful x


----------



## Sayuri

Thanks becks slightly fed up but had a lovely brekkie this morn coupled with backpains from hell hopefully this little boy will be here soon


----------



## lexi88

Can I be added please?
Baby boy due 22nd sept 
THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## stmw

hey everyone =)

I havent read all the other pages - theres been so many posts! Chatty ladies!

Congrats to all the new mums and babies. labour :dust: to all those who want. Ive tried to upload a picture, but it wont let me :( ill try again soon!

Heres my little birth story for you all =)

As some of you know, I started getting pains on Sunday - nothing serious, just mild achy pains. They continued all day and by half 10 at night, we decided to start timing them. The pains continued through the night, I managed to get about an hours sleep. Woke up on Monday and had a bath - they completely stopped! I thought oooo shes playing tricks on me then! They then started back up. I carried on with my normal day, had dinner down my mother in laws, then decided to see if these contractions were doing anything, so I did a little examination (being a student midwife has its advantages!!) I was then completely shocked to find I was 5cm dilated :O couldnt believe it! Didnt even think the pains were bad enough to say I was in established labour! We phoned the birth centre and they told me to go in. Was examined by the midwife who confirmed I was 5cm dilated. I then went into the pool - the water was amazing and so comforting. My mum and husband were both there - husband in the pool with me bless him. 3 hours of pains later, I could feel such a pressure - so everytime I had a contraction (which just felt like I needed to go to toilet!!) id push down, and I found this helped loads with the pain. 1 hour after the pressure feeling (4 hours of being in the pool) the midwife decided she wanted to examine me to determine progress. Fully dilated and ready to go! It was my plan to get back in the pool, but being led down, something just happened, and I had to push there and then!! 15 minutes later - little Roxy was born into this world =) it was such a fantastic birth experience and I know im truly lucky! I hope alot of you experience what I did as it was fantastic!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

WOW Stmw sounds like an amazing birth experience for you! Is she your first?


----------



## MrsJ08

Wow STMW - I'll have a birth like that please. Congratulations and well done you!

Lexi - Fish&Chips administrates this thread and she gave birth a couple of days ago so it might take a while for you to be added. Welcome :hugs:

Well I just had 1hour 30 mins of contractions/cramps, I'm loathe to call them contractions because I just don't know. They were regular like the ones I had on Thursday night, lasting 50ish seconds each and coming every 5 mins. We timed them using my iphone app :rofl: Now they have stopped completely and I just have a dull ache at the base of my spine. They felt more like period cramps this time and were more painful, last time they were more like tightening's with a ripple effect over my bump. I don't think I am going into labour or anything but I'm hoping that they are doing something - maybe shortening my cervix if nothing else? Has anyone else experienced this? I'm assuming it's just my body preparing?

x

Oh and I got a letter this morning saying my anaemia has got worse and my iron level has now dropped to 9.9. How can that be? I've been taking the horrible iron tablets, plus a folic acid multivitamin and eating iron rich foods :cry:


----------



## xemmax

congratulations stmw - can i have your birth too please? sounds like a wonderful experience :) xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

MrsJ, like I said to Danielle I had those kind of contractions for a few days before I gave birth, and I was 4cm by the time I got to hospital, I'm fairly sure it all helped to thin cervix and start dilating etc.... it will help you to think that every pain will be doing some of the work, even if it doesn't turn in to full blown labour straight away! xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks Louise - that is re-assuring. Perhaps I won't have to wait too long then after all. Just been looking at your facebook pictures - Lilia is adorable x


----------



## daniellelk

MrsJ08 said:


> Wow STMW - I'll have a birth like that please. Congratulations and well done you!
> 
> Lexi - Fish&Chips administrates this thread and she gave birth a couple of days ago so it might take a while for you to be added. Welcome :hugs:
> 
> Well I just had 1hour 30 mins of contractions/cramps, I'm loathe to call them contractions because I just don't know. They were regular like the ones I had on Thursday night, lasting 50ish seconds each and coming every 5 mins. We timed them using my iphone app :rofl: Now they have stopped completely and I just have a dull ache at the base of my spine. They felt more like period cramps this time and were more painful, last time they were more like tightening's with a ripple effect over my bump. I don't think I am going into labour or anything but I'm hoping that they are doing something - maybe shortening my cervix if nothing else? Has anyone else experienced this? I'm assuming it's just my body preparing?
> 
> x
> 
> Oh and I got a letter this morning saying my anaemia has got worse and my iron level has now dropped to 9.9. How can that be? I've been taking the horrible iron tablets, plus a folic acid multivitamin and eating iron rich foods :cry:

Me last night :( was gutted when it stopped after they got to every 5min's apart, been getting it on and off to day so I'm just telling my self that something is going on and mean's labour will be very soon! 
Need's to come on before 5pm monday so I don't need to be induced. x


----------



## Jellycat

STMW - What a lovely Birth, Congratulations xxx

Louise - Apart from the feeding how you settling into mummyhood?

Mrs J I've been having similar the past day or so, been getting crampy aches too.

:wohoo: My tumble dryer has arrived.... I never thought I would get so excited over laundry !!


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi Ladies, long time no catch up (sorry :blush:) but i'm here now & catching up on 30 pages as DH has gone to a car show for the weekend lol. Back once i've caught up xxx


----------



## becs0375

Limpets, hows things with you??

Mrs J, I have been having similar things since coming back from a walk!! I am really hoping they do turn into something, I am more than ready!!

We took Murphy for a 4 mile walk, it was a bit up and down hills, got home to have period pains and cramping!! I am not getting my hopes up!! Just chilling out now watching Eclipse and eating pineapple!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Ok i've caught up now ladies but mainly been updating the births on the new mums thread.

Jenos - i've just clicked who you are :haha: :dohh: apologies hun (i'm guessing you know who i am lmao)
Do people know Jenos had her little boy last night at 23.11pm via c - section, they have called him Joel - congratulations hunny :hugs:

ok, i think that's my 'chores' done lol. Just waved DH off, we were meant to be going to a car show together (with Tufty inside or out) but i have a midwife coming to check on my blood pressure as it was high on both hospital visits the other day.............still waiting for her to come ggrrrrr! Dh waited as long as he could belss in the hopes we could still both go but int he end i sent him off with supplies to stay overnight if he caan share a tent with someone - one of us might as well have a decent weekend!

Apologies for my vague post the other day. I had 2 hospital appointments at different hospitals but who both said the same thing. My body is no where near ready to go into labour itself so i will need inducing :cry:. I've been given a date for a week today. I was very upset for a few days as it means my water birth is out of the question (it was my only planned method of pain relief!!!) and i was warned that because it's my cervix which is the problem they don't think induction will work anyway :cry:
I chatted to DH about it all last night & feel a bit more optimistic today - i plan to do loads of hyno relaxation & pray against all odds it will make a difference & kick start my stupid useless body into some sort of action.

How many of us are overdue now? I might go see if there's a thread for us :haha: I think we should give a prize for the star who managed to go over the longest :thumbup: Just to cheer us up :haha:

Well, i'm off to make some jewellery christmas presents. Will be back later though esp if DH not home, :hugs:to everyone & especially those overdue xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey becs, hope something is happening for you hun!
I'm not too bad now thanks, much better than i was. Symptom wise i seem to have a constant lower back pain & horrid shooting pains through my bum :shrug: enough to make me yell out when they come, but then they dissapear immediately :shrug:. I also seem to be 'clearing myself out' (sorry if tmi) and i have increased discharge (again tmi) & worry about smelling :shrug:. Other than than - nada!!!


----------



## drea2904

Hey all, hoep you are all well,

Labour dust to all:) Congrats to all new mummys!!!!

Im severely fed up, i am huge, baby is huge, hospital fully booked for sections so delays, im in pain, slipped in the shower yest, no major damage but my legs went split like as much as the could but now, omg the pain inbetween my legs.

Hospital have really p'd me off, and im jst upset about it all, they shut a maternity hospital in glasgow but dont flamin up the care/wards/docs at the only other maternity hospital so people suffer. Ranting Im sorry.xx


----------



## limpetsmum

drea :hugs:


----------



## Blob

:hugs: everyone who is overdue...I was having pains for days that came then went was SO frustrating!! However mine were doing nothing to my cervix as Rosalie was still so high :dohh: 

Drea :hugs: :hugs:

Limpet i was going to be booked for a csec as Rosalie was in SUCH a bad place for birth...she was so high they would either break my waters if i was 3cms + or csec :lol: So dont lose heart hun :hugs: Mine just meant i was in for a looong labour as my body had to turn her from back to back and try to get her to engage :nope: Also i had no signs AT ALL of labour coming they just started... my MW said that by 10+ days your body is just trying to get the baby out if the baby wants it or not :hugs:

:wohoo: to all new mummies :cloud9:


----------



## Jessica214

limpetsmum said:


> Hey becs, hope something is happening for you hun!
> I'm not too bad now thanks, much better than i was. Symptom wise i seem to have a constant lower back pain & horrid shooting pains through my bum :shrug: enough to make me yell out when they come, but then they dissapear immediately :shrug:. I also seem to be 'clearing myself out' (sorry if tmi) and i have increased discharge (again tmi) & worry about smelling :shrug:. Other than than - nada!!!

Im having shooting pains in my bum too! hurts soo bad! I guess that means there low right? other than that having period type pains through the night but nothing!!!!!!!! Starting to get your hopes up now girls huh??? everytime i have a pain i like..... C'MON!!!! Never thought i would want to feel pain!! LOL :)


----------



## becs0375

Limpets, what a nightmare for you, like Blob said dont give up hope xx There are quite a few of us that are overdue now!!

Drea, poor you, hope you get something sorted soon xx

I am still here, I guess I will be having my sweep on Monday then fx'd it will all be ok! This baby is holding on and obviously doesnt want to come out anytime soon! I am sick of going to the loo all the time both wee's and poos!


----------



## Jellycat

Limpets - I thought F&C a couple of days before labour was unfavourable for a sweep etc and they thought she was no where near..... thinks might change, do your hypno visualisation it all will help :hugs:

Drea - I wondered how you were feeling today after your slip in the shower xxx We have a current argument where I live regarding Maternity Wards, they are looking to change the maintown one into a birthing centre and have consultant maternity led facilities 45 minutes away.... our local mp's have all been campaigning against the move as some babies have been born in ambulances or diverted to 3rd hospital etc etc When I phone to say i'm in labour they will tell me whether our journey will be 10 mins or an hour. New government are re looking at the plans at the moment fx'd they see sense. Hope you get a date soon :hugs:

Becs - Hope somthing happens soon for you as I can tell your just getting annoyed now with it all.... I think your system is definatly moving in the right direction what with all your :loo::loo::loo:


----------



## elmaxie

Hey Ladies!

Just popping on in the brif 5 mins I have to myself...well I say myself I have a small warm head under my chin with a little snoozing give in my arms.:cloud9:

Congrats to all you new mummies:thumbup:

Blob I knew she would come out for you eventually...although I had now convinced myself she was a wee boy being stubborn:dohh:

I cant possibly catch up on the huge amounts of pages and chat you women have created:blush:

I hope everyone is good....Limpets I really hope they are w:blush:ong about your cervix and that once given a kick start it will do its duty for you! 
Thats of course if your body doesnt prove the d:cloud9:ocs wrong in the mean time!!:flower:

Right I am away to find my boys and see what to make for tea.

Love to all, hugs to those who need a huge bear hug and loads of :dust: to anyone who would like it!!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Afternoon all,

Limpets :wave: 

Jessica, I am getting bum pain too, glad it' not just me!!:haha:

Blob, hoping things are good, Rosalie is such a pretty name xx:hugs:

Drea, Hope you recover from the splits soon, not nice, balance is rubbish and we go down a bit odd to avoid the bump and tend to do things like the splits! :hugs:

Jellycat, :haha: about the laundry, I get exited about kitchen utensils, i bought dh a meat slicer last christmas haha: i bought him and i use it!!) And i love any joints now with this machine, especially ham joints, I mean who gets exited about a meat slicer!!:haha:

I am so irritable today, i am trying not to snap but everything driving me potty, the 10 and 7 yr old i have said they can go out and play so they don't drive me nutty, and my 2yr old has just started with the 'why' to everything, which i can usually cope with but its driving me crazy today! 
She has been a good girl though, we went food shopping (£130 on rubbish everyone can help themselves to if i am in hospital!!) and she said she needed a wee wee and i took her to the loo in tesco and for the first time she used a toilet, was so pleased with her, we made such a fuss, must have loooked like a right crazy family all yelling and clapping for our clever girl!!!:haha:

Anyway, off now to check on dh's tea in the oven, its pizza night but he is having souther fried chicken, its my lazy night, and have started on the doritoes and dips, sadly i will not be able to indulge so much when baby has arrived and i am eating for one again:haha:

Back later xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## berkeley130

:nope:Officially 3 days over due today- no signs whatsoever. Just some cramps during the night that disappear in the morning. Think it will be another couple of days. Yesterday I was miserable just wanted to be done with this pregnancy:growlmad:, today I am relaxed and calm- went for lunch and some shopping with DH- AHHH retail therapy!. How is everyone else? :kiss:


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey everyone -thanks for the reassuring words ladies :hugs:



> my MW said that by 10+ days your body is just trying to get the baby out if the baby wants it or not

 sounds like a plan to me lol.

MW came earlier - thankfully my BP is back to normal :thumbup: She's gonna come again thursday if i've not gone into labour before.

I've had a lovely afternoon catching up on casualty :haha: and making jewellery :happydance:.
DH staying overnight at the car show so i'm off to my mates (who's recovering from surgery this week) for a yummy chinese & a guilty glass of low alcohol rose - i think we both deserve it after the week we've had. 

Have a good night everyone & i'll catch you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## Boony

OMG i have just caught up on 60 odd pages! You ladies know how to talk!!

Well i moved house on the 2nd september and it all went well but we have only just got the internet back!

I'm finally able to set up the nursery etc so plan on starting that tomorrow.

I'm having pains at the minute but its a constant pain in bump so not contractions or anything and i'm not having any other signs. I'm not ready for his arrival yet anyway i need at least another week lol.

Congrats to all the new mummies and :dust: to all those wanting it


----------



## Carley22

hello all, ive had a great day so far we went for a long walk up the cliffs by the beach and then for lunch. been to tescos for a nice long walk round the isles but baby so active now i dont think it has done much..... oh well at least we DTD'd this morning which i had been previously told was out of the question so im a happy bunny today hehehe.... 

drinking pineapple juice to try... well to try anything really. 

hope everyone is ok and angie gimme a call if you get bored. Love to all. xxx


----------



## Jessica214

Anyone feel like they get contractions when baby moves?? Shes sooo low that when she moves or kicks it feel like a contraction???? really weird?? maybe just cause its painful!! i dunno??? Going to go take the dog for a walk! 

and the bum pain! ahhh feels like i need to poop(TMI) but i cant worst ever!!


----------



## becs0375

Boony, glad to see the move went well xx

Limpets, have a lovely evening xx

Carley, I feel like I am trying everything too!!!

Berkeley, I am ok today, just fed up!!! Something has gotta gibe soon I guess!!

Took Murphy for his nightly stroll, had a shower and now sat down watching x factor!! How I long to be able to put my pj bottoms on normally lol!!!


----------



## Asher

Hiya everyone, just popping in to see if there are any more new babies!! Hugs and labour dust to all who need it! 

Sam is actually due today, but has now been here 17 days. I am in love. Totally. He is a lovely boy. 

I don't seem to be getting much time to get anything done this last couple of days. I am just about to get some washing out of the dryer now he's settled, and it's almost 10pm! Ah well, does it matter? Not at all I suppose!!

xxx


----------



## mixedmama

Jessica214, I get that bum pain too, soo uncomfortable! I think it's just her head comfortably screwed into my pelvic region lol

I've started on the eviction methods.. I had spicy food last night and today, have been taking loads of walks lately and DTD once.. I've had no twinges apart from dull achey period-like pains but they're not regular or anything.. Hopefully they're productive pains though.

Hugs to all the overdue ladies, I feel like I'm going to join the overdue club! xx


----------



## mixedmama

Asher, you lucky thing! He's adorable xx


----------



## Asher

Thankyou MixedMama!! I just noticed what you're calling your little lady when she makes her appearance! Beautiful name. x


----------



## bump2be

Hi Ladies,

Congrats on all the September star babies, so exciting :)

I had my little man on the 1st, although he was due on the 10th. Can someone update the first page for me? He weighed 8 pounds 8 ounces!

Good luck to everyone waiting :)

B2B xxx


----------



## Asher

Congrats Bump2be! Well done! What did you call your little man?


----------



## opticalillus5

OMG - Look at all the little babies that have been born! Congratulations new mummies! 

I'm so sorry, but i'm really not getting on the comp much so can't catch up - I just keep checking the first page to see who have had their babies! 

Labour :dust: to all of you who are going over - It's mu due date tomorrow and Isabelle will be 2 weeks old! I can't believe how quickly it has gone! 

Hope you all meet your bubs soon! Xxx


----------



## daniellelk

off again with the pain's :(


----------



## Asher

Aw Optical good to see you!! I know what you mean about getting on the computer!! I am reading much more from my phone in the night! I can't believe Isabelle is 2 weeks old! Doesn't time fly!! 

:hugs: Danielle, this is not fair on you at all!! come on babyH!! x


----------



## daniellelk

not even here and being a pain :'( 
There like really low down the pain, kind of like in my bum in away (best way of descriping it) :/


----------



## bump2be

Thanks Asher, we named him Owen!

Congrats on your little man as well...I love his name, we considered the name Sam as well!




Asher said:


> Congrats Bump2be! Well done! What did you call your little man?


----------



## Asher

Aw thanks, and Owen is a fab name! Well done you x


----------



## lilbumpblue

stmw said:


> hey everyone =)
> 
> I havent read all the other pages - theres been so many posts! Chatty ladies!
> 
> Congrats to all the new mums and babies. labour :dust: to all those who want. Ive tried to upload a picture, but it wont let me :( ill try again soon!
> 
> Heres my little birth story for you all =)
> 
> As some of you know, I started getting pains on Sunday - nothing serious, just mild achy pains. They continued all day and by half 10 at night, we decided to start timing them. The pains continued through the night, I managed to get about an hours sleep. Woke up on Monday and had a bath - they completely stopped! I thought oooo shes playing tricks on me then! They then started back up. I carried on with my normal day, had dinner down my mother in laws, then decided to see if these contractions were doing anything, so I did a little examination (being a student midwife has its advantages!!) I was then completely shocked to find I was 5cm dilated :O couldnt believe it! Didnt even think the pains were bad enough to say I was in established labour! We phoned the birth centre and they told me to go in. Was examined by the midwife who confirmed I was 5cm dilated. I then went into the pool - the water was amazing and so comforting. My mum and husband were both there - husband in the pool with me bless him. 3 hours of pains later, I could feel such a pressure - so everytime I had a contraction (which just felt like I needed to go to toilet!!) id push down, and I found this helped loads with the pain. 1 hour after the pressure feeling (4 hours of being in the pool) the midwife decided she wanted to examine me to determine progress. Fully dilated and ready to go! It was my plan to get back in the pool, but being led down, something just happened, and I had to push there and then!! 15 minutes later - little Roxy was born into this world =) it was such a fantastic birth experience and I know im truly lucky! I hope alot of you experience what I did as it was fantastic!!

:thumbup: ...i'll have one of those births too please!!! 



limpetsmum said:


> Hey becs, hope something is happening for you hun!
> I'm not too bad now thanks, much better than i was. Symptom wise i seem to have a constant *lower back pain & horrid shooting pains through my bum  enough to make me yell out when they come, but then they dissapear immediately . I also seem to be 'clearing myself out' (sorry if tmi) and i have increased discharge* (again tmi) & worry about smelling :shrug:. Other than than - nada!!!

Same here Limpets!! :o( ...im sure all will go fine hun...hope you enjoy your evening!! xx



bump2be said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Congrats on all the September star babies, so exciting :)
> 
> I had my little man on the 1st, although he was due on the 10th. Can someone update the first page for me? He weighed 8 pounds 8 ounces!
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting :)
> 
> B2B xxx

Congrats hun!!! (fish&chips updates the front page and had her baby a couple of days ago and so it will probably take a few days x) xx


Hope everyone isn't feeling as fed up as me...4 days overdue now! :( 

Well i wish my DF had got into shooting or golf instead he takes me to honda to 'look' at the deals on the type r gt (we have a type s gt already)....type r gt will be ready for collection on the 23rd!!!!!! MEN!!! lol x


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Lucky you lilbumpblue

Pics of Rosalie :cloud9:

Cloth bum, big sis and booby monster :haha:

:dust: and :hugs: to everyone and extra to those overdue :nope:
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 12









004.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 9









005.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## daniellelk

awh luvly pic's blob :)

This is going to sound daft, but do I just time from when I start to feel pain, to the pain ending? because my bump's staying hard for a while after the pain's passed and not sure if I should time up until I notice my bump start's to go "normal" again or not :S


----------



## Jellycat

Asher I can't believe it's been 17 days already only seems like a week! How's he settling is he still being good with his feeding ?

Danielle - I really hope something starts up properly for you soon xxx

Congrats on Baby Owen Bump2be !!!

I had curry tonight it was lovely we haven't had one in ages so I thought I'd treat DH as he's been so good to me and its his favourite, this past week I've become really Clingy to him.... I hated him going to work this week, i've never been like that before. It's like I want him near me for reassurance.

Hope everyones enjoying their Saturday night xxxx Labour Dust to all xxxxx


----------



## Blob

I dont know i never timed mine just pissed me off...mine never were regular at all so i just felt under pressure to have one at the 'right' time. Only when i relaxed they came faster :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Blob - Lovely pics, she's beautiful xxx

Danielle check this out hope it helps - It explains how and times it all for you xx
Hope the link works https://www.baby2see.com/contractions_timer.html


----------



## daniellelk

i'v been timing them every so often and we have gone from being 10-15min's apart to 6-10min's. Just got on my ball, and since getting on that they have got closer together, still only lasting about 40sec's tho.


----------



## daniellelk

Jellycat said:


> Blob - Lovely pics, she's beautiful xxx
> 
> Danielle check this out hope it helps - It explains how and times it all for you xx
> Hope the link works https://https://www.baby2see.com/contractions_timer.html

Thank's, im using contraction master atm, and pressing start when I start to feel the pain coming on, and stop when it's defo gone.


----------



## Jellycat

This says start when tightenings begin
Stop when pain finishes even if you have tightenings........ Your contractions are longer than you think. 

Sorry if i'm confusing matters


----------



## daniellelk

Jellycat said:


> This says start when tightenings begin
> Stop when pain finishes even if you have tightenings........ Your contractions are longer than you think.
> 
> Sorry if i'm confusing matters

think i'l just do it from pain starting to pain stopping...don't always notice my belly starting to tighten.
That mean's tho my contraction's could be closer together then they actually are


----------



## lilbumpblue

Haha Blob...unfortunately i dont have a license!! lol x

Good Luck Danielle xx


----------



## daniellelk

lilbumpblue said:


> Haha Blob...unfortunately i dont have a license!! lol x
> 
> Good Luck Danielle xx

Thank's..i'll be here still in the morning tho...not getting my hope's up again...


----------



## Asher

Aw good luck danielle, it would be lovely to be finally happening for you!
Jelly, sounds like you had a nice night with dh. Must be the hormones making you clingy do you think? 
I know, it doesn't seem like 17 days since sam was born to me either. He's still feeding really well. Still nice and settled on the whole with a chilled out temperament. Has a few hours in the evening where he's quite wild and feeds constantly, but I can cope with that. Just feeding again now. Am sat up in bed typing on phone, I want an ipad to make it easier! Strangely, dh is refusing..... ;-)
I hope there are more babies when I check in again!


----------



## Asher

P.S. Blob! Gorgeous pics of your beautiful girls! X


----------



## Jellycat

Asher - I think it is the hormones I've been with him for 9 years and we were best friends before then. He's always been there for me through thick and thin and I just think how lucky and happy I am with him everyday.... :blush: It must be the hormones or i'm going mental

Good to know Sam's doing well and really settled, I bet Archie and Jack are loving having him around. My 3 year old niece is very excited to be getting her first cousin, she tells my sister everyday and asks when can she see baby..... she still has a habit at looking up my top everytime to see baby  

Hope you get some sleep soon, tell DH you deserve an ipad for all your hard work  xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Not sure if anyone is online....but I'm wiiiiiide awake, with a mild tooth ache. Will have to get a temp filling tomorrow as I don't really want to go to dentist and have injection until after baby born. I would rather be up with some sort of contractions rather than
A god damn toothache! Grrrrrr. I've not even got a twinge!!!


----------



## daniellelk

i'm still up...still getting "pain's"
Coming between (since 3) 8min's and just under 6min's. Had a good few 4-5min's gap's but seem to be slowing down again now :(
i'm ok with the pain atm! Getting worse tho, it's in my back alot now :/
Think i'm going to turn laptop off...stop timing for abit and try get abit of sleep! I figure there going to get alot worse before baby is anywhere near to coming...tho it is worrying me how I feel like I need to poo/push (sry tmi!) I'v been...so can't need to go again!!
Starving tho :/ can't wait for breakfast...


----------



## becs0375

Blob, gorgeous pics xxx

Asher, Sam sounds like a little dream xx

Danielle, that sounds promising, fx'd that today is the day for you xxxx

Emz, ouchy toothache!!!!!

I woke up to use the loo for about the 8 th time tonight and my hips and back are in so much pain, from bump to thighs its very painful. I can hardly walk, had to come down and sit on a chair and take some paracetamols, not that they do diddly squat!! I feel sick and my head is banging!! Why won't she just bloody comeout!!!!!


----------



## Asher

Aw becs I just read your fb status. So cruel - you'd feel better if u could get some decent sleep wouldn't you! Come on Hope! Mummy wants to meet you! X 
Danielle I hope you're either still in pain and it's worse, or you're asleep by now! X 
Emz, sorry to hear about your tooth! X 
Jelly, your dh sounds lovely. Bless. X 
Thanks for your lovely comments about archie, jack and sam. They are little loves really. And yep, I think an ipad's not too much to ask! 
Up for 2nd feed of the night. Just going to change his bum and offer him the other boob! X


----------



## stmw

heya =)

Louise - it was amazing and yes she is my first little angel, so im truly blessed to have it go as smoothly as it did =)

mrsj08 - im passing my birth vibes onto you!! those pains sound promising, as they are what I had before having Roxy =) labour :dust: to you!!

lilbumpblue + xemmax - birth vibes to you too!!

drea - sorry to hear about your fall :( hope your feeling better

I still cant attatch pics so shes now my little avatar thingy =)

hope everyone is well 

xxxxxx


----------



## stmw

I cant even do it as an avatar lol booo :( xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks STMW - no pains for me since yesterday afternoon. I'm ok with it though, going to try hard not to get anxious. Baby will come when it comes, trying to stay positive and block out the negativity.

Blob - Rosalie is gorgeous, fab pictures!

Jellycat - I feel exactly the same about my DH going to work especially as I've had him here for the school holidays and now I'm so close he's had to go back.

Danielle - hope things are still happening x

Becs - FX the paracetemol worked and you got back to sleep :hugs:

Asher - can't believe it's 17 days - glad Sam is doing so well


I'm typing this from bed and DH is tossing and turning - I'm going to chuck my :coffee: over him if he doesn't pack it in. The dog is sat outside the door whining for attention too! 

X


----------



## Sayuri

:flower: Morning all been up on and off 

Blob those pics are lovely

Danielle hope this is your time today

I am feeling a little down yesterday walked with DH to shops did a little retail therapy walking back got pains then nothing. Ordered some hot curry started to get my usual pains then nothing:nope: went to bed:cry:


I hope everyone is ok and we get more babies:happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

Its my due date today!!!! :)


----------



## babythinkpink

Just popping in to say hi,

Fed up that this waiting could go on for weeks! 
I suppose i should be pleased that I shouldn't go any more over than October but it is not a great thought while i feel so irratable and crappy!
I suppose it is the thought of on off pains for ages without anything happening, its tiring and gets my hopes up, i just want it all over with and babe in arms now, even though i still am a week of due! 

Anyway 39 weeks today:happydance: 

Dust to those overdue, i am starting to get the overdue blues from just the thought of going over:haha:

Back later, will catch up better i hope, I think this mood is a good sign!!:hugs:

:baby:tp xx


----------



## Jessica214

Morning ladies!:flower: Its almost 5am here and i have YET to fall asleep i just keep looking at DH and being pissed he's asleep! LOL :) Been getting mild period type pains for over a week now but nothing seems to go past that! DTD 3 times yesterday thinking "that has to do SOMETHING" but NOOOO not even my plug or anything (TMI)...

Labor :dust: to everyone who needs it and wants it!!! I dont think we had a baby this weekend did we??? think its been 46 for a while now!! C'MON BABYS!!! dont be stubborn!


----------



## daniellelk

I officially give up! This baby clearly want's to stay put :'(

I decided to try get a bit of sleep as they was slowing down but lasting longer and being abit more painful...and now same as yesturday there like every hour :( 
I'm not building my hope's up anymore, got my induction tomorrow, may aswel just accept he's not going to come until then. 
Getting fed up of it now :( I just want to have him and feel normal :'(


on another note there as been a star born this weekend...2week's early - jessmckeiver had her LO :) I'll let her fill you in with detail's etc.


----------



## stmw

heya - i forgot to put more details for the first page! I cant remember whether I wrote this initially or not but :

Sooo my princess Roxy was born

7th September 2010 at 03:05am weighing 5lbs 15 and a half ounces =)

xxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls! 

Sorry I haven't been around, haven't been out the hospital long and have been adjusting to Mummy life! been thinking of you all though. Melody Izabelle was born at 10:14am on 5th September weighing 8lbs 1oz by emergency c-section. Was scary, but she was worth every second. I LOVE being a mummy. 

Good luck to all the girls ready to pop - remember - you CAN do it - the only times I couldn't cope was when I let fear into the equasion. You are built for this and it will happen - and if it doesn't? Well, like me you will be taken in for a c-section but that is what they are there for - to keep you and baby safe. 

Booby time again! sending love -x-


----------



## daniellelk

i'v decided...when OH has finished what he's doing, i'm going to have a soak and wash my hair, dry and str8 my hair, then ring triarge, tell them what it's been like the past couple of day's and see if they will allow me to go in and be checked...I know my induction is due tomorrow, but don't think I can do another night like the last 2 again :( Had 3 more contraction's (if they are even contraction's!) since 10ish...and it really feel's (TMI) like i'm having to hold a poo in :/


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: Drazic - nice to hear from you xx

DH has been despatched to Ikea to buy some shelves, this is a minor miracle as normally it takes a lot of persuasion and the inducement of meatballs to get him to go with me, let alone on his own. I think that having to negotiate the North Circular doesn't help get him in the mood. Sensibly he left in time to get there as soon as they open and has he only has two things to buy he should be quite speedy. Just hope he actually asks someone if he can't find them. I wouldn't put it past him not to and then come back in a foul mood saying they didn't have them, despite the fact that I've used the stock checker and it says they have 44. I'll have to suffer the Grand Prix when he get's back by way of compensation but I can live with that. Before we got together I couldn't sit through a race but I've been indoctrinated now. It's annoying how men manage to indoctrinate you into their interests whilst never absorbing any of your's. I know far too much about Cycle Racing and Guitar's thank's to previous boyfriend's. I've never found one prepared to share in my love of baking or musicals - funny that! :rofl:

I managed to sleep relatively well last night - I was due a good one. I got a stretch from 1.30 to 7 without having to get up for the loo :happydance: I haven't had any more pain since yesterday afternoon and the baby has been relatively quiet although not worryingly so. I think I have a bit of a night owl on my hands - just what I need.

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Jellycat

Glad you managed to get some decent shut eye Mrs J xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks Jellycat :hugs:

Wow, DH is back from Ikea with requested shelves and he didn't even moan about it. Happy Days! 

x


----------



## Asher

Yay for good sleep MrsJ!! And a non-moaning hubby! Win win situation! Now you just need little one to arrive! x

Hope you're all doing okay today.

Congrats to JessMcEiver (sp?) on the birth of your baby! x

Well I have been a productive little bunny whilst Sammy has been asleep this morning. The beds are all changed and the bedding washed. And I have cleaned the house from top to bottom apart from the kitchen - DH can do that, as he's been sat on his ARSE all morning watching the bloody telly!!!! Scream!!!! All I need now is for the sun to come out so I can get the washing dry, as whilst I was cleaning, it got wet on the line. I may have to bring it in and spin it again I think. DH could have brought it in but - he's a man. "I've been at work all week"....... grrrrr. Am quite looking forward to Sam waking up now so I can feed him and sit down with a brew!!


----------



## daniellelk

Asher that sound's like my OH!!


pain's are back and close together...please let it be this time!! I'm timing them for an hour then going to ring triarge see if they will let me go in to bed checked over!


----------



## mixedmama

Blob, gorgeous pics! :) 

Emz, I'm suffering from a toothache too, had to get a temporary filling from the chemist because the earliest the dentist could book me in for is the 23rd! i dont want to have to go through labour pains along with a toothache, that would be horrible!!

Drazic, Melody is gorgeous!

Danielle, FX things speed up for you today! Glad the pains are back :)

MrsJ, glad you managed to get a decent nights sleep. I keep waking up because of back pains :( grrr..


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations Jessmckeiver !!


----------



## daniellelk

I'm hoping that when I ring triarge, if I mention i'm due to be induced tomorrow, they might let me go today if they arnt busy, don't think I can take another night like the past two. x


----------



## Asher

Good luck Danielle!x


----------



## Scotsgal24

Hi everyone,

I had my little girl amy on the 8th of september via a c section due to a failed induction.

She weighed 5 pounds and 6 and a half ounces and she was 3 weeks early.

Im so happy and shes so content at the moment :)
 



Attached Files:







Amy.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Asher

Aw congrats Scotsgal! x


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations Scotsgal24, Hope both you and Amy are doing well. Look forward to your birthing story xx


----------



## daniellelk

congrat's Scotsgal24 :) x


----------



## MrsJ08

Congrats Scotsgal x

Danielle - have you called Triage yet? x


----------



## helenbun2005

hey labies and bumps and babies!

i had the mother of all contrations last night and hubby and i were convinced they were the start of the "real thing". They lasted an hour, starting off every 5 mins, then going to 10 mins, then the last 2 were 20 mins apart, then they stopped. I was in terrible pain but didnt want them to stop!
I went to bed about 9:30pm, hoping they would start up again in the night, but all that happened was that i had a sweating fit (similar to the one i had when in labour with DS!) but that died off and only residual, slight twinges today.
I think i had my show a couple of days ago, but not entirely sure. REALLY hoping things will start up again tonight or this week!

Congrats on all your recent births and "we will ge there" to all others still waiting our turn!

come on baby!


----------



## Daisybell

*HUGE Congratulations to all the new mummys!!! 

well after my post on here on sept 10th (in which i was feeling abit fed up) 
my waters went at 5pm later that day! 

AND....................................................................

Ollie was born at 18:16 sat 11th sept 
It only took 15mins of pushing before he came into the world 

his weight was 8lb 8 

we came home today, he is doing well and he loves the booby milk too *

*Since you ladies have shared photo's of your Gorgeous new arrivals
here one of mine *

[URL=https://img255.imageshack.us/i/dscf8739.jpg/][IMG]https://img255.imageshack.us/img255/1702/dscf8739.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

*Good Luck to everyone who is waiting for thier lo's to arrive *


----------



## NurseKel

Oh what a doll. He is gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## MrsJ08

Ahhhh Daisybell - I wondered where you had been. Big Congratulations on your little man - he's such a cutie :hugs:

:hi: Nurse Kel - what's happening with you? x


----------



## Asher

Wow Daisybell! That was quick! Congrats! Ollie is gorgeous! 

Hi NurseKel!


----------



## daniellelk

MrsJ08 said:


> Congrats Scotsgal x
> 
> Danielle - have you called Triage yet? x

Just rang them because im only 4-5min's apart and coping with the pain, she's told me to take a couple co-cordomol's and another bath until I lose my plug/water's brake or I start to struggle with pain...


----------



## babythinkpink

Daisybell said:


> well after my post on here on sept 10th (in which i was feeling abit fed up)
> my waters went at 5pm later that day! :happydance:
> 
> AND....................................................................
> 
> Ollie was born at 18:16 sat 11th sept :wohoo:
> It only took 15mins of pushing before he came into the world :cloud9:

 Many congratulations Daisybell, he is gorgeous, funny enough a typical symptom can be feeling a sudden dip in mood, i have been hoping my grumpy mood has had a reason but nothing yet!! xx:hugs:


Good luck danielle, lets hope this is it for you, keep moving/rocking/bouncing to keep baby low and pushing down to encourage labour xx:hugs:

Congrats other new Mummies, really going now with our little stars!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## daniellelk

I am really drained of energy :( didn't get 4hour's sleep last night, so im shattered.


----------



## Jellycat

Daisybell big congratulations Ollie is gorgeous just like his beg sister Bethany, Look forward to hearing your birthing story xxx

FX'd Danielle - get bouncing xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Hi Jo and Asher. Good to see you ladies. Well everything stopped for me...dang it. Saturday night was as good and I thought I was really close then nothing since. I must say it was nice to sleep all night without contractions and peeing every 5 minutes but I would rather be giving birth. Lol.
so Jo do you think you're close yet?
Asher, I'm so jealous Sam is just too adorable. I love all the pics and updates.


----------



## lilbumpblue

stmw said:


> I cant even do it as an avatar lol booo :( xxx




MrsJ08 said:


> Thanks Jellycat :hugs:
> 
> Wow, DH is back from Ikea with requested shelves and he didn't even moan about it. Happy Days!
> 
> x

if you right click on the photo on your pc, then move the cursor to 'open with' and click on 'paint' then click file, save as, and ok it you should be able to upload that one! :) x 



Scotsgal24 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had my little girl amy on the 8th of september via a c section due to a failed induction.
> 
> She weighed 5 pounds and 6 and a half ounces and she was 3 weeks early.
> 
> Im so happy and shes so content at the moment :)

Congrats hun she is lovely xx



Daisybell said:


> *HUGE Congratulations to all the new mummys!!!
> 
> well after my post on here on sept 10th (in which i was feeling abit fed up)
> my waters went at 5pm later that day!
> 
> AND....................................................................
> 
> Ollie was born at 18:16 sat 11th sept
> It only took 15mins of pushing before he came into the world
> 
> his weight was 8lb 8
> 
> we came home today, he is doing well and he loves the booby milk too *
> 
> *Since you ladies have shared photo's of your Gorgeous new arrivals
> here one of mine *
> 
> [URL=https://img255.imageshack.us/i/dscf8739.jpg/][IMG]https://img255.imageshack.us/img255/1702/dscf8739.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> 
> *Good Luck to everyone who is waiting for thier lo's to arrive *

Awww hun he is lovely...looks really tiny! xx



daniellelk said:


> MrsJ08 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Scotsgal x
> 
> Danielle - have you called Triage yet? x
> 
> Just rang them because im only 4-5min's apart and coping with the pain, she's told me to take a couple co-cordomol's and another bath until I lose my plug/water's brake or I start to struggle with pain...Click to expand...

What a load of bumf, your waters down always break and also some people dont lose their plug, its pushed out with baby!! They must be busy! lol ...id just go up and say the pain is bad!! lol x


5 days overdue now and getting very impatient! :( xxx


----------



## daniellelk

lilbumpblue said:


> stmw said:
> 
> 
> I cant even do it as an avatar lol booo :( xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsJ08 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jellycat :hugs:
> 
> Wow, DH is back from Ikea with requested shelves and he didn't even moan about it. Happy Days!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> if you right click on the photo on your pc, then move the cursor to 'open with' and click on 'paint' then click file, save as, and ok it you should be able to upload that one! :) x
> 
> 
> 
> Scotsgal24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had my little girl amy on the 8th of september via a c section due to a failed induction.
> 
> She weighed 5 pounds and 6 and a half ounces and she was 3 weeks early.
> 
> Im so happy and shes so content at the moment :)Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats hun she is lovely xx
> 
> 
> 
> Daisybell said:
> 
> 
> *HUGE Congratulations to all the new mummys!!!
> 
> well after my post on here on sept 10th (in which i was feeling abit fed up)
> my waters went at 5pm later that day!
> 
> AND....................................................................
> 
> Ollie was born at 18:16 sat 11th sept
> It only took 15mins of pushing before he came into the world
> 
> his weight was 8lb 8
> 
> we came home today, he is doing well and he loves the booby milk too *
> 
> *Since you ladies have shared photo's of your Gorgeous new arrivals
> here one of mine *
> 
> [URL=https://img255.imageshack.us/i/dscf8739.jpg/][IMG]https://img255.imageshack.us/img255/1702/dscf8739.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> 
> *Good Luck to everyone who is waiting for thier lo's to arrive *Click to expand...
> 
> Awww hun he is lovely...looks really tiny! xx
> 
> 
> 
> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsJ08 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Scotsgal x
> 
> Danielle - have you called Triage yet? xClick to expand...
> 
> Just rang them because im only 4-5min's apart and coping with the pain, she's told me to take a couple co-cordomol's and another bath until I lose my plug/water's brake or I start to struggle with pain...Click to expand...
> 
> What a load of bumf, your waters down always break and also some people dont lose their plug, its pushed out with baby!! They must be busy! lol ...id just go up and say the pain is bad!! lol x
> 
> 
> 5 days overdue now and getting very impatient! :( xxxClick to expand...

I'm planning on going soon because pain's getting un manageable...i'v not tried another bath tho yet...no co-cordomol's either :( OH's been to all the shop's around here and to my parent's, and there's non about :( all we have is iburophen and paracetamol :(


----------



## Asher

Oooh good luck Danielle, it definitely sounds as though things are moving on for you! Yay!! 

Thanks Nursekel. xx


----------



## daniellelk

Asher said:


> Oooh good luck Danielle, it definitely sounds as though things are moving on for you! Yay!!
> 
> Thanks Nursekel. xx

I'm not building my hope's up :(
I'm expecting them to vanish anytime soon :/ apparently our midwife's at hospital can tell how far we are with the tone of our voice when we have a contraction, and will tell us to sit it out at home if we don't sound like we are that far on....


----------



## BLONDIE35

Hello All. Had my little baby boy on the 9th September at 10.39am by c-section. He weighed 6lb 9oz and is gorgeous. We called him Ben Matthew Bradley. 

Here's a little pic


----------



## becs0375

Congrats, Blondie, Jess, Daisy and scotsgal!!!!!

Danielle, some people don't lose their plug or waters till they are in full blown labour!! What a load of crap, think they are fobbing you off!! I really hope this is it for you xx

Mrs J, good on your DH!!!!

I am still here, been out all day and now home waiting for some food!! Last night was awful, my hips were horrendous and all I did was cry! I went back to bed at 6am and managed an hour, took some pain killers and put a wheat bag on my back! I am so bloody fed up its untrue, I just hope I am favourable for my sweep in the morning. I know I only have a week to push for my induction but I really want my waterbirth. I know it doesn't matter in the long run, but just feeling so disheartened by it all!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Blondie he is lovely congrats!! xx

Big hugs Becs, its hopefully all helping towards your labour, my midwife said contractions can be in you back & thighs too!! xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Danielle,
I have never lost a plug on all 4 of mine, had waters break, but never seen a plug, some women manage the pain right through, until they have examined you they just don't know what is happening, and they should at least monitor the baby for a while see if you are contracting, like someone else said they must be busy, :shrug:

Hoping this is it for you xx:hugs:


Blondie, congrats on your baby boy, my ds is called Ben, all Ben's I know are little monkeys but VERY loveable all the same!!! 
Congrats he is scrummy xx

Had roast dinner, cleaned house up, been on a bit of a frenzy, nesting totally, had dd in her tub of water in the garden while other dd did her reading for school and i did the washing up, how's that for multi tasking!! 
(my 2 yr old loves to bath in my flexi tub which was supposed to be for washing but she has sort of adopted to bath in!!)
Had a few twinges but only when i am up and about so going to get dd in for her bath and get her ready for bed, then ds can have his shower and get ready for bed, the girls should be in bed by 7ish as its a school night.
Anyway lets get moving and try and get this baby moving!!:haha:

Back soon xx:hugs:


----------



## Carley22

ooo danielle i hope this is it for you hun..... 

2 days left for me.... cummon LO i want you now...


----------



## Asher

Aw Blondie, well done, Ben is lovely! Love the name too xx


----------



## apaton

congrats new mummies:wohoo:

:dust: for all mummies and bumps who want it :dust:

danielle my waters didnt go till i was 8/9 cm dialated so if u cant cope with the pain anymore id go in good luck :hugs:

hope every1 is ok xxxx


----------



## chachadada

awwww huge congrats to all the new mummies :) buba's r looking too cute!

i hope my time comes soon, shes late grrrr


----------



## daniellelk

just rang again, she's told me to try wait until contraction's are 3min's apart, but if im struggling to cope then ring up and go down....but be prepaired to be sent home. 
I'v give my self one last time frame....8.15, if there still as bad then i'm ringing and going down. Even if they are still a good 4min's apart.


----------



## Snoozie

Congrats Blondie, Scotsgal, Louise, F&C and blob! Lovely new babies!!!! Sorry if I've missed any, so many babies popping now :)

Good Luck Danielle!!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Nurse Kel - no I don't think anything much is happening. I'm fully expecting to go nearer my original date of the 21st. Baby has had a very quiet day, I was contemplating calling triage but in the last 20 mins baby has been on the move. I think the baby has just become nocturnal! Hope things start up for you soon. :hugs:

Blondie - Congratulations on the birth of Ben :hugs:

Becs - really hope you get your sweep tomorrow. I'm supposed to be having one in my MW appointment on Tues. I haven't even attempted self-examination so have no idea what the situation is with my cervix :rofl:

Danielle - hope this is it for you :hugs:

Labour :dust: to anyone who needs or wants it.

x


----------



## daniellelk

contractions are jumping from 3min-6min now :/ do u think i should still go in...


----------



## MrsJ08

Danielle - just go in you need to know what the state of play is and the worse that can happen is that they send you home again x


----------



## becs0375

Danielle I would go in!! At least then they can examine you and tell you whats going on xxx

After my last post I got tea out of the oven and managed to smash a plate, then I had floods of tears for ages, Ian even cried! I just said that I feel like I am snapping at everyone and feel so angry and pissed off! He said it was only natural. I then proceeded to clean and dust all of downstairs and sort through my crap drawers and have a good shred!!! Feel better now!!


----------



## daniellelk

going in....
just wiped when I went too loo and there's blood


----------



## babythinkpink

becs0375 said:


> After my last post I got tea out of the oven and managed to smash a plate, then I had floods of tears for ages, Ian even cried! I just said that I feel like I am snapping at everyone and feel so angry and pissed off! He said it was only natural. I then proceeded to clean and dust all of downstairs and sort through my crap drawers and have a good shred!!! Feel better now!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



daniellelk said:


> going in....
> just wiped when I went too loo and there's blood

Yes that changes things! Go in hunny xxx Good luck xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Good luck Danielle. Glad it's happening for you prior to induction xxxx


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck Danielle.

Congrats all new mummies


----------



## ladykara

I had a lovely baby shower on saturday.. makes you realise what great friends you have, my sister organised it and did all games.

I realised i wouldnt have a bed for upstairs in our bedroom when baby is too big for the moses basket, we hope to have her in our room for at least 6 months, i have just brought another travel cot on ebay for £30, can always use it when going to my parents.

I am feeling really good, infact im feeling better than i have been for weeks, no back pain, i can get up from the sofa on my own and roll over in bed without having to wake up the whole house with screams of pain.. i feel a little sick in the mornings for a bit but cant complain. 

Hubby is loving all the sex but thinks 3 times a day is too much :winkwink:, he says he can feel something down there and it freaks him out. I think he should just enjoyed the sudden increase in sex... men are never happy !!

sorry if i have forgotten anyone.... 

Daniellelk- good luck babe x


Blob congrats honey... so pleased to hear the news xx

Lauraperrysan- congrats honey, what a big boy !!

Bump2b, congrats honey x

Scotsgal- OMG !!!! you lucky gal.... another end of sep star already had their baby.. congrats babe she is adorable x


Blondie- congrats honey, he is sooo cute !! x


----------



## Asher

Danielle sounds like your plug's coming out with blood when you wipe woo hoo!! How exciting!

Aw Becs, you really need Hope to make her appearance sooner rather than later honey. Poor Ian getting upset too. It will all be worth it when you see her gorgeous little face, and even better, her gorgeous little chicken legs! I've got a thing for tiny baby chicken legs, they just need kissing and staring at! I think Sam must think I'm mad cos I'm always messing with his knees and feet!!


----------



## becs0375

Danielle, good luck and look forward to hearing of your son's arrival xxx

Lady K, sounds brilliant xx

I can't believe what a tit I am being, just hit my elbow and started crying again!!! I am so teary tonight, tis not good!!


----------



## berkeley130

Good luck Danielle!!!
Congrats all new mums, hope to join you soon.
*Becs*- I'm still waiting, too. NOTHING. 4 days overdue now. Just watched a romantic movie and started crying like a crazy woman. Just so emotional and totally fed up too. Don't have a sweep scheduled until Friday!! The thought of waiting until then makes me cry :cry: Please come out there little lady I AM TIRED.
I'll try blowing up balloons tomorrow- yes i am that desperate. Any other ideas, ladys?


----------



## Asher

Everyone who's overdue are you all DTD if you can? I am convinced it worked for us. My waters broke about 5 to 10 mins after we did. DH joked that doggy style got him in, and doggy style would get him out..... and it did!!!! :haha:


----------



## berkeley130

Asher said:


> Everyone who's overdue are you all DTD if you can? I am convinced it worked for us. My waters broke about 5 to 10 mins after we did. DH joked that doggy style got him in, and doggy style would get him out..... and it did!!!! :haha:

Good point, I think we might give it a go :haha:. :haha::haha:


----------



## Asher

Ha ha it might not work, but blimey it did for us! Either that or it was a BIG coincidence! Of course, I haven't told my mum how it all happened.... might have been a bit awkward....!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Unfortunately not Asher, I've tired to persuade DH but he says it weirds him out too much at this stage :cry: I think I'll beg next weekend if I'm still waiting :rofl:


----------



## becs0375

Sex is not working for us!!! Been trying but nothing!! My bloody arm is killing!! Stupid me!


----------



## jenos

Hi everyone
Good luck danelle that's how my plug started just a little bit of blood. 

Well I had my little boy on 10th at 2338pm ended up having an emergency c section as his head was to high and he wasn't moving down and they wouldn't have been able to reach him with forceps. He was also back to back and wounldnt turn a stubborn little man a
So my planned water birth went out the window and I ended up with a epidural as the pain was horrfic although I did get to 7th with no pain relief but I just couldn't take no more and I was knackered in total j was in active labour for at least 20hrs. But he's absolutely gorgeous and I feel like he's been here for ages. He sleeps all the time I have to wake him to feed him but I'm sure that won't last. He's not feeding to well but I'm still in hospital and the mws have been really good and I think we are getting there. Hopefully should be going home tomorrow so will post some photos then.


----------



## berkeley130

Asher you're too funny:rofl:, let's see how DH thinks about it :saywhat:


----------



## Asher

Damn MrsJ!! I hope your DH relents!

Aw Becs your poor arm! x

Congrats Jenos! What did you call your little man?


----------



## lilbumpblue

Congrats jenos!! x

Asher that really made me laugh!! My Mum & Dad still dont know i have sex lol! x


----------



## Asher

Ha ha Jayne!! My Dad has gone green every time I have said I'm pregnant! I have had sex at least 3 times!!


----------



## sciencemum

Hello!!

Just thought i would drop by to say my september star is here!

4lb11 on 8/9/10 by emergency section - Violet Jayne :)
I'm so happy :)


----------



## Asher

Aw sciencemum well done! Beautiful name! x


----------



## lilbumpblue

haha Asher you must be VERY fertile then!!!!! lol xx

Congrats sciencemum i agree beautiful name!! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girlies

Congrats to the new mummies and good luck to those in labour!

lots of :dust: for the overdue club too.

Asher, I'm sure DTD did it for us too! Also Doggy... was the only way it was gonna happen ha ha Went into labour the early hours of the morning after DTD before bed!

Can't believe my little girl is 4 weeks old now! How fast has that time gone?!

Will pop in soon for a proper catch up 

:hugs: for all of you xx


----------



## daniellelk

i'm home.....only 2cm's dilated!!! lost my plug while I was there, she doesnt think I will need induction tomorrow. Said I could stay and have something to help me sleep, but chose 2come home. she gave me 2 codine, but not done anything :( 
Not timing any contraction's tonight, going to try and sleep. x


----------



## ALY

hey everyone sorry to intrude but i have some news on daniellelk :thumbup:

she just asked me to let you all know that she has been to the hospital and that she is 2cm dilated she has lost her plug and the midwife doesnt think she will need to have her induction tomorrow :thumbup:
she is feeling very tired and is off to bed to try and rest xxx

i will update as soon as i get any more texts off her :flower:

edit thought you were off to bed babes xxxx


----------



## daniellelk

ALY said:


> hey everyone sorry to intrude but i have some news on daniellelk :thumbup:
> 
> she just asked me to let you all know that she has been to the hospital and that she is 2cm dilated she has lost her plug and the midwife doesnt think she will need to have her induction tomorrow :thumbup:
> she is feeling very tired and is off to bed to try and rest xxx
> 
> i will update as soon as i get any more texts off her :flower:

Beat u too it :haha:
but I am going to bed now anyway :)


----------



## ALY

go and get some rest sweetie and remember my phone is at the side of me :thumbup: so text when ever you like xxx:hugs:


----------



## ladykara

sciencemum, congrats honey x

Asher- LMAO !!! sooooo funny... so doggy style was the winner then.. but your right its proven sex can help bring it on, i have been getting BH after.. x


----------



## jenos

My little man is called Joel Samuel John and was 8lb 6oz but really long I've just managed to feed him myself for the first time having to use nipple shields but he seems to be doing well I'm so pleased with myself I was nearly ready to give up as I thought we'd never get the hang of it I'm sure if I'd gone home I would have done I'm so grateful to the mw they have truly been wonderful and just the ones on the ward on delivery they were wonderful I've been so lucky not come across one snotty one they have really contributed positively to this wonderful experience


----------



## ladykara

daniellelk said:


> i'm home.....only 2cm's dilated!!! lost my plug while I was there, she doesnt think I will need induction tomorrow. Said I could stay and have something to help me sleep, but chose 2come home. she gave me 2 codine, but not done anything :(
> Not timing any contraction's tonight, going to try and sleep. x

good luck honey... hope you get enough rest xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies,
Well it turned out to be a busy weekend for me lol, i went to my friends armed with chinese last night & didn't get in until 2am :blush:, went straight to bed then slept late today, popped out to look for some card embelishments, came back & made more jewellery & by that thime DH was home :happydance:. Only just found time to come back online :shrug:.

The midwife also came yesterday - i'm almost ashamed to say i gave in & agreed to a sweep. She said my cervix is still very hard but she could get one finger in (sorry if TMI) and have a good sweep around. The good news was Tufty's head was waaay down & she was not able to push it back up which she said is a good sign for when my cervix finally does decide to kick in & soften. She's coming back thursday to repeat it as she said rthey are usually more successful the 2nd time around :thumbup:. She also recommended plenty of :sex: at least twice consecutively to get enough of the hormones in the semen needed to soften the cervix (i think midiwves are just obsessed with urine, bowels & sex personally :haha:)



> Well i wish my DF had got into shooting or golf instead he takes me to honda to 'look' at the deals on the type r gt (we have a type s gt already)....type r gt will be ready for collection on the 23rd!!!!!! MEN!!! lol x

 Oooooooh niiiice! (sorry lol) i'm a huge honda fan - you really should get excited hun heehee! Oh - & i bet he wants to get a little matching recaro seat for the baby too :thumbup:

Jellycat - thanks for the contraction timer link! I have downloaded an app on my phone so i'm not tied to the pc but it's always great to have one that works it all out for you :thumbup:



> Since you ladies have shared photo's of your Gorgeous new arrivals
> here one of mine

 Gorgeous little man hun, i had to giggle at the outfit - i have that one in my hospital bag & i bought the same for Sam (brownsie my bump buddy) and Carley (the strange one who keeps stalking me :haha:). Hope Tufty decides to come whilst it's still warm enough to wear it :dohh:



> 2 days left for me.... cummon LO i want you now...

 Like i said on facebook - you have your before mine & there will be trouble lady!!!!

Danielle - at least you may avoid induction sweetie - that's one thing to be positive about. Try to get plenty of rest & keep your carb intake up so you have the energy to get through labour. Thinking of you hun :hugs:

Right - off to rake DH out of the bath so i can have a soak :happydance:


----------



## limpetsmum

Can i ask all Mum's wanting me to update their details here https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/399685-september-stars.html to post the following details either on here or on the above link; Baby name, due date, arrival date, time of birth & weight. This will make it much easier as i'm struggling to find everyones date at the moment, cheers ladies xxx


----------



## Blob

Danielle :hugs: I was still 2cms after well over 24hrs but only a few hours later i was 5 and then an hour she was born :hugs: dont lose heart you dont need to be induced and thats a really good thing :wohoo:

Congrats new babies :cloud9:


----------



## Jessica214

Asher said:


> Everyone who's overdue are you all DTD if you can? I am convinced it worked for us. My waters broke about 5 to 10 mins after we did. DH joked that doggy style got him in, and doggy style would get him out..... and it did!!!! :haha:

not overdue yet but DTD 3 times yesterday and nothing!!! not even BH!!:dohh:
was it rough???/ hahaha......:haha:


----------



## MrsJ08

Congrats Science Mum xx

We seem to have a lot more girls than boys - I haven't counted them though!

I've been to bed but then got back up after an hour as I couldn't relax. I've just spent 40 mins re-arranging things in my kitchen as a result of my new shelves. I still don't feel ready to sleep and don't want to disturb DH so I've made a cup of tea and I'm sat in my dimly lit living room with the laptop. Good job I can touch type as I can't see the keyboard. The dog is snoring next to me!

Danielle - good news hope things pick up over night - it's great you won't need to be induced.

Asher - your so funny. I'm going to try some persuasion on DH tomorrow, but it's going to take a lot to convince him. I'm sure he thinks the baby's head is practically just inside. :rofl:

Jenos - great news that Joel is getting the hang of things and that you got lots of support from the MW's. 

Limpets - it's nice to hear you sounding happier and more like your usual self :hugs:

Well I'm quite annoyed that my brother's friend has jumped the queue and had her baby two weeks early. Both my Dad and brother called to tell me - as if I wanted to know :growlmad: I'm now paranoid she might pick the same name as us, totally irrational given that we haven't told a soul what we are calling the baby. I think I must be losing the plot :shrug:

Is anyone else awake?

x


----------



## Jellycat

I'm awake Mrs J, just been bouncing on my ball trying to calm down my heartburn..... I dread going to bed at night at the moment don't know why ??

Got Dentist tomorrow morning :-(


----------



## MrsJ08

I feel exactly the same - how strange! I'm finding that even if I'm tired, if I wake up early I just get up rather than staying where I am. I usually love my bed but I think it's a combination of nervous anticipation so I'm not very relaxed and feeling blinking uncomfortable that put's me off. Turning over in bed is nothing short of a mission, it's really starting to get to me now. 

I had to go to the dentist the other day for a temporary filling. At least the temporary ones don't hurt, but I'll have to go and get a permanent one done after the baby arrives. I'm not overly keen on my dentist - he's a massive guy with a big moustache and he isn't very friendly. I got told off for leaving it too long between appointments! I felt like I was about 5years old....

I'm considering going back to bed - my eyes are feeling quite tired now. I'll probably be back shortly.....

x


----------



## Jessica214

OMG!! just DTD and blood(TMI) maybe my show?? theres no mucus though??? hmmmmmm...does there have to be? Getting kinda worried now....a good amount of blood but its normal colored not dark or brown!! Anyone know anything about this???


----------



## becs0375

Danielle, I really hope your LO makes his debut today xxx

Mrs J, hope you got some sleep!!

Jelly, I have been getting bad indigestion, haven't had it since 1st tri!!!

I have my sweep this morning, I am not hopeful it will work!! I slept quite well and managed to stay in bed despite being wide awake at 4am. I feel quite good this morning, just hada massive bowl of cereal and a cuppa and now gonna hoover uo and clean the bathroom! I am paranoid that I will go into labour and the house be a shithole when we bring Hope home!! I have OCD with cleaning so unless I clean everyday I think the house is a mess!! My hips are achey and my pelvis feels like its trying to split apart!!!


----------



## Snoozie

Congrats science mum, congrats Jenos! :)

Danielle, you will ave your baby by tonight.x

Jessica, go in and get checked, sounds like you will have your baby soon.

All is fine here, I made a killer vege chilli last night lol and suffered for it in the middle of the night, I had to listen to popping gurgling sounds in my intestine all night lol. This morning I have period type pains on and off, not hopeful though, that would be expecting to much for me toi actually go 10 days early lol! ;P


----------



## lilbumpblue

limpetsmum said:


> Well i wish my DF had got into shooting or golf instead he takes me to honda to 'look' at the deals on the type r gt (we have a type s gt already)....type r gt will be ready for collection on the 23rd!!!!!! MEN!!! lol x
> 
> Oooooooh niiiice! (sorry lol) i'm a huge honda fan - you really should get excited hun heehee! Oh - & i bet he wants to get a little matching recaro seat for the baby too :thumbup:Click to expand...

:happydance: one of the things he did actually ask was "do you do a type R carseat"!!!! lol :haha:



Jessica214 said:


> OMG!! just DTD and blood(TMI) maybe my show?? theres no mucus though??? hmmmmmm...does there have to be? Getting kinda worried now....a good amount of blood but its normal colored not dark or brown!! Anyone know anything about this???

oooooh not sure hun but didnt want to r&r...good luck sounds promising!! 


Iv woken feeling crampy and sick again! ...but iv just had a craving for 'nice' biscuits & i dont even like then :shrug: x


----------



## lilbumpblue

Snoozie said:


> Congrats science mum, congrats Jenos! :)
> 
> Danielle, you will ave your baby by tonight.x
> 
> Jessica, go in and get checked, sounds like you will have your baby soon.
> 
> All is fine here, I made a killer vege chilli last night lol and suffered for it in the middle of the night, I had to listen to popping gurgling sounds in my intestine all night lol. This morning I have period type pains on and off, not hopeful though, that would be expecting to much for me toi actually go 10 days early lol! ;P

i was having strange popping noises yesterday too...scared me a bit actually! :wacko:


----------



## berkeley130

becs0375 said:


> Danielle, I really hope your LO makes his debut today xxx
> 
> Mrs J, hope you got some sleep!!
> 
> Jelly, I have been getting bad indigestion, haven't had it since 1st tri!!!
> 
> I have my sweep this morning, I am not hopeful it will work!! I slept quite well and managed to stay in bed despite being wide awake at 4am. I feel quite good this morning, just hada massive bowl of cereal and a cuppa and now gonna hoover uo and clean the bathroom! I am paranoid that I will go into labour and the house be a shithole when we bring Hope home!! I have OCD with cleaning so unless I clean everyday I think the house is a mess!! My hips are achey and my pelvis feels like its trying to split apart!!!

Hey Becs,
Good luck for your sweep, I am jealous you get one already. It might work!! 
I'm obsessed with cleaning too, I guess it keeps me from going crazy while waiting. Big Hug:hugs:


----------



## babythinkpink

Just popping by to say good morning to everyone, 

Was up at 4 ish with pains, but just couldn't sleep, its all eased off again, but nothing that i recognise as labour tbh, just stitchy really.

Will try and pop back later, feel a bit rubbish for catch up!

:hugs:xxxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...68-arrival-my-beautiful-son-31-08-2010-a.html

My birth story at last! x


----------



## MrsJ08

Becs - hope your sweep works x

I managed to get some sleep in the end. About 4 hours before DH went to work and about 2.5 after so I'm not feeling too bad now. I've been getting cramps on and off but nothing to write home about or with any discernable regularity. 

I suppose I ought to think of something to do today, haven't got any cleaning or tidying to do as I did it all in the early hours of the morning :rofl:


----------



## ALY

hey just to let you all know daniellelk gave birth to her beautiful little boy henry dennis born at 1:36 this morning weight 7lbs 12oz :cloud9:

well done sweetie i am so so proud of you :kiss: enjoy your beautiful little boy :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs_N

woohoo congrats danielle! :happydance: 
and congrats to all the other new mummies too - so many since I last logged in! :happydance: 

I have had the laziest morning ever - had a horrible night but managed to get to sleep at about 7am and didn't wake again til 11am which was pure bliss :cloud9:
Starting to feel incredibly uncomfortable now - getting lots of backache, dull aches and pelvic pains, and wierd shooting pains 'down there' - is this baby engaging??


----------



## Elphaba

Lots of love and labour dust to everyone still waiting. Congrats to Danielle on her baby boy!

Today is my due date - no signs of my little one making an appearance at all though.


----------



## MrsJ08

Wow - well done Danielle. That was only about 2 hours after she posted to say she was back from the hospital and going to bed. Things must have speeded up pretty sharpish after she signed off :hugs:

Mrs N - sounds like we managed to catch some zzzz's at the same time

Elphaba - I've said it in your journal but Congrats on reaching your due date

x


----------



## lilbumpblue

Congrats Danielle...well done xxx


----------



## becs0375

Danielle, Congratulations xx So pleased for you chick xx

Mrs J, glad you got some sleep!!

Jen, sounds painful hun, you rest up xx

Back from mw, cervix is soft, baby is nearly fully engaged, so all pretty positive and she hopes that baby comes this week and I won't need my induction!! I bloody hope so, she did offer me another sweep at the end of the week but I declined, I don't see the point, she will come regardless and even if I have to wait to be induced its only gonna be 2 days! She did tell me that being induced I can still have my waterbirth so I am pleased!! Off out for a long dog walk this afternoon, after I have made some buns!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

becs0375 said:


> Danielle, Congratulations xx So pleased for you chick xx
> 
> Mrs J, glad you got some sleep!!
> 
> Jen, sounds painful hun, you rest up xx
> 
> Back from mw, cervix is soft, baby is nearly fully engaged, so all pretty positive and she hopes that baby comes this week and I won't need my induction!! I bloody hope so, she did offer me another sweep at the end of the week but I declined, I don't see the point, she will come regardless and even if I have to wait to be induced its only gonna be 2 days! She did tell me that being induced I can still have my waterbirth so I am pleased!! Off out for a long dog walk this afternoon, after I have made some buns!!

Brill news hun x


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats Danielle and Well Done


----------



## Carley22

congrats to all the new mummies.... so today is the last chance for my LO to decide to be early as im full term tomorrow!!

i am also cleaning like crazy today as i dont want my baby coming home to a shit hole!! im not being too impatient yet about babys due date as ive tried to convince myself that im not due yet... so i think ill be in real shock when i do go into labour!! keep saying things like "oh loads of time left yet" people dont half freak out when they ask "when are you due" and i reply tomorrow LOL the look on their faces is hilarious.... 

My OH texts when he is at work everyday "have you not gone into labour yet - hurry up!!!" ANNOYING..... 

i hope everyone is ok and not too knackered. 

love ya all.

xxx


----------



## Jessica214

Morning ladies! Congrats Danielle!!

SO called the drs last night and guess it wasnt my show just some blood....they said its ok as long as its not alot :( Really hoping things happen soon since hubby is already on leave for the baby!!! going to thr drs today!!


----------



## becs0375

Jessica, will they not induce you in the states???

Carley, you sound like me!! I keep thinking I have loads of time too!!

Just put first batch of cupcakes in the oven!! They smell lush!! I really hope it doesn't rain thsi afternoon as I am looking forward to taking Murphy for a nice walk!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

becs0375 said:


> Jessica, will they not induce you in the states???
> 
> Carley, you sound like me!! I keep thinking I have loads of time too!!
> 
> Just put first batch of cupcakes in the oven!! They smell lush!! I really hope it doesn't rain thsi afternoon as I am looking forward to taking Murphy for a nice walk!!

He Becs what breed is Murphy and how is he on the lead?? I have a husky and he pulls a bit...well has an extendable lead so is fine until he reaches the end of it then it yanks my arm...not walked him myself for ages because i didnt want to do any harm to baby :wacko: What do you think? x


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations Danielle xx

Becs thats good news fx'd

Mrs J glad you managed to get some shut eye in the end this morning.

Jessica good luck at the doctors xxx


----------



## becs0375

LilBumpBlue, Murphy is a 10 mth chocolate lab and very strong. We walk him on a gentle leader, they are brilliant, he doesn't pull at all on them but if we just use the leed he is a nightmare! Off the leed he is amazing, walks to heel and everything and we haven't taken him to class or anything!! I would deffo recommend a gentle leader, they are about £10 and worth every penny, saves your arm!! We have just started using ours again as Murphy started pulling again and we thought it would be good practice as when I have the pram I couldn't take him aswell!! They take a few times to get used to it but its worth the perserverance!!


----------



## Mrs_N

sounds positive becs :thumbup:
glad you managed to catch some zzzs too mrsj08! 
jessica fingers crossed things happen for you soon especially as your partner is already on leave!


----------



## lilbumpblue

becs0375 said:


> LilBumpBlue, Murphy is a 10 mth chocolate lab and very strong. We walk him on a gentle leader, they are brilliant, he doesn't pull at all on them but if we just use the leed he is a nightmare! Off the leed he is amazing, walks to heel and everything and we haven't taken him to class or anything!! I would deffo recommend a gentle leader, they are about £10 and worth every penny, saves your arm!! We have just started using ours again as Murphy started pulling again and we thought it would be good practice as when I have the pram I couldn't take him aswell!! They take a few times to get used to it but its worth the perserverance!!

Thank you so much hun, we use a halti (head collar) which if he pulls turns his head to stop him pulling...but he knows how to work it and faces forward and stiffens his head so it cant turn...little pig!!! 

I keep wanting to take him for a walk but then am really hesitant!! :wacko: lol x

Well just had some good news on the insurance for the new car (Type R GT) ...an extra £8.88 a month!!!!!! Sorry had to share cos im amazed!!!! 

...off to get on all fours with my scrubbing brush and clean the kitchen floor tiles!!! ...lets hope its gets this lil man moving south!!! lol xx


----------



## becs0375

LilBumpBlue, are you getting fed up of trying all the eviction stuff?!!!! I am, everyone has turned sex mad!!

Cupcakes all done, just got to ice them later!! Had 2 already lol!!


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: ladies

Well I think things are going backwards for me. I feel fine, I've just driven to Boots and M&S and feel no different to the way I did a few weeks ago. Bit bizarre as I haven't driven for two weeks due to feeling so uncomfortable 

Becs - great news from your MW :hugs: I don't think you will need induction but at least if you do, you can still have the birth you want

Carley - I know exactly what you mean about your due date. When I was in M&S the woman on the checkout asked when I was due. When I said "Wednesday" she looked shocked and said "do you feel ok?". :rofl:

Lilbumpblue - I've got the same issue on the dog front. My Basset Hound is erratic - sometimes he walks perfectly on the lead and other times (if he gets a nice scent up his nose) he pulls terribly. I haven't taken him out on my own for about 6 weeks or so. I'd really like to take him for something to do, but I don't trust his naughty hound ways. Great news about the car insurance. A couple of years ago I had a Mini Cooper, I traded it in for a Cooper S which in about 8 insurance groups higher and it was an extra £50 a year. I was stunned at the time as I was expecting it to be £200 or so. 

I've just had a nice M&S submarine roll for lunch and now I'm going to have a cream slice :winkwink:


----------



## lilbumpblue

Becs...YES lol!! I cant sign into facebook without tons of people say "any signs" "haven't you have this baby yet" or "where is this baby" etc.....and try sex!!! The amount of people who now know iv had sex is unreal lol...i just say tried & it doesnt work!!!!! lol xx

MrsJO8...wow that is good...we never really thought about the insurance really so i went online to check with our insurer and it said they were unable to insure us, i was like OMG!!!! Phoned them and they said extra £8.88 a month!! & dogs r a nuisance aren't they at times lol! xx


----------



## becs0375

lilbumpblue said:


> Becs...YES lol!! I cant sign into facebook without tons of people say "any signs" "haven't you have this baby yet" or "where is this baby" etc.....and try sex!!! The amount of people who now know iv had sex is unreal lol...i just say tried & it doesnt work!!!!! lol xx
> 
> MrsJO8...wow that is good...we never really thought about the insurance really so i went online to check with our insurer and it said they were unable to insure us, i was like OMG!!!! Phoned them and they said extra £8.88 a month!! & dogs r a nuisance aren't they at times lol! xx

So glad I am not the only one, seems to get worse with each passing day too!!! Its when you see people in the street and they say "haven't you had it yet??" FFS can't you see I havent!!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

My Basset swings from being adorable and lovely to being a little swine. It's my own fault because I let him get away with too much when he was a little puppy - very hard to ignore said Basset Eyes and floppy ears. Of course now he is nearly 6 stone and can be unbelievably stubborn, as soon as I fell pregnant we had to start re-training him. On the whole we have been pretty successful - getting him out of our bedroom at night was a big challenge but psychological warfare worked in the end. I started off by putting him in the kitchen, he hated it so much (I knew he would) that when I relented and let him in the living room (which is where I intended him to be anyway) he just accepted it. Caesar Millan would have a field day with me! It's going to be a challenge getting him to walk by the pram as he hates wheels - he's scared of bicycles, trolley's, scooter's etc. I'm hoping he will be so scared of getting his feet run over he will walk nicely :rofl: The woman who I got him from said she taught all her Basset's to heel with the aid of a pram/pushchair.


----------



## Carley22

exactly i know what you mean!!!! esp on facebook ive said to people that if it doesnt say "IVE HAD MY BABY" in massive writing then i probably havent had it yet.... fekkers!!!!


----------



## Boony

I havent walked our dog (japanese Akita) since she was 3 months old shes now 11 months.

According to hubby she is really good on her lead but i just dont want to risk it shes alot stronger than me and bigger than me so she'll have to wait until after baby is born and i've got my strength back. I wish i could walk her though when hubby is at work she justs looks at me feeling sorry for herself and i feel so sorry for her bless her. Although she is currently keeping herself entertained by watching the chameleon lol


----------



## lilbumpblue

Hahaha Becs & Carley totally!! I find im now walking in the local shop with my head down...or if im feeling 'in one' il walk in they smaile and i just say "YES im still here"!!!! lol

MrsJo yes Phoenix sound JUST like your dog, i was up every hour for about 6 weeks when we first had him. He used to wake up screeching so i (stupidly) would go down to the kitchen & get him back to sleep then sneak out...the amount of times i turned to look at him as i was going back upstairs and his big blue eyes were glaring at me!!! Grrrrrrr!!! Eventually my DF had had enough went down opened the safety gate and said "there u lil mardarse go where you want" came back to bed and we heard little footsteps making their way upstairs and into our room, he curled up on the floor and slept all night!!! I used to wake up between Chris and Phoenix trapped under the duvet cos he had sneaked on the bed in the morning but these past few months he has stayed downstairs or we wake to find him laying in the doorway of LO's room!!

Oooh yes Boony dont blame you! x


----------



## Jellycat

]I miss not having a dog, i've grown up with staffordshire bull terriers since they used to guard my pram as a baby. Since moving in with DH 9 years ago I haven't had a dog and my parents dog now is an olde Psycho that goes crazy when he hears my voice. I think hes become very excitable because when he was a puppy my dad was ill and mum had to go upto london most days to visit my dad so I became the dogs caregiver, fed, walked, played, cuddled etc I think he still associates that all with me as he's not bothered about my 2 sisters when they visit my parents its just me.


----------



## ThatGirl

no new babies recently?


----------



## Jellycat

Theres been quite a few new babies the front page hasn't been updated as F&C has had baby Harry a couple of days back so its still stating 48 but infact its alot higher xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Awww he is lovely Jellycat...my Mum has a blue staffordshire bull terrier...she is crazy, goes mad when she sees me, so mad she wee's everywhere!!!

This is Phoenix xx

Puppy Phoe...



Big Boy Phoe...


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies,
Slept really well again last night - it's getting quite scary lol. My friend came round again today for another cooking lesson (she remembers how bored she was at the end of her pregnancy) we made lasagne & chocolate fudge cake mmmmmm! 
Woke with terrible back pain this morning but i refuse to get excited as it settled by the time the day was out a week ago :nope:. I'm back bouncing on my ball and when i went to the loo earlier & wiped i had some thick pale yellow mucus (sorry if TMI) on the tissue so you never know!



> one of the things he did actually ask was "do you do a type R carseat"!!!! lol

 ......and.......do they :haha:. I'll get a recaro group 2 upwards but not until then heehee!

WooHoo congratulations Danielle - that all happened quickly enough in the end then eh! Bet it's worth the wait & all the turmoil will soon be a distant memory hun :hugs:

Elphaba - happy due date hun :hugs:



> She did tell me that being induced I can still have my waterbirth so I am pleased!!

 Becs - can i ask a favour? If you get chance would you find out why you can still have a water birth if your induced & let me know hun, just so i can go to my induction with ammunition please :winkwink:. I have been told that i can't have a water birth if i am induced - the reason i was given was because the induction (pessaries) automatically put me into a high risk catergory & the baby will constantly need monitoring. Also if i proceed to need the IV oxy whatever it's called i can't be int he water with a drip in my arm due to the risk of infection to me & again the risk to both me & baby from the hormone. Certainly would appreciate any info at all hunny :hugs:



> people dont half freak out when they ask "when are you due" and i reply tomorrow LOL the look on their faces is hilarious....

 You should try my reply of 'oh 7 days ago' it's brilliant! The turn white & suddenly break conversation & get outta there like i'm a grenade or something :haha:



> no new babies recently?

 :rofl: your a brave lady :haha:

Dammit MrsJ08 - now i need to go buy me a cream slice, back soon :dohh:


----------



## babythinkpink

lilbumpblue said:


> Becs...YES lol!! I cant sign into facebook without tons of people say "any signs" "haven't you have this baby yet" or "where is this baby" etc.....and try sex!!! The amount of people who now know iv had sex is unreal lol...i just say tried & it doesnt work!!!!! lol xx

I refuse to try sex again, it was a nightmare, i could never understand people that said they would rather be late than have sex, but that's me now!!!

Becs, 
I had this today, have you had the baby? I mean i am walking along, no baby, no pram, and a bump that looks like i have a beachball up my dress how f***ing stupid are some people???

Well achy day again, think i will try and sleep tonight, must stay in bed if i wake up! 
Not decided what is for tea yet! The children are going out for tea so just me, dh and dd to feed, was thinking baked potato but get the feeling dh would rather fish, chips and mushy peas! 
My dd has a sore eye today, so not taken her out, that and the bad weather, so she is a bit stir crazy and jumping about everywhere, hope she is not too bored when baby comes along, Daddy is going to have to take her out to the park every day! 
Back later, feeling lonely as Mummies are popping out babies, can't wait to be too busy to post constantly! :hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

WOOHOO Thanks MrsJ08 :thumbup: i just popped to Firkins for a cream tart (mmmm my childhood favourite) and they were selling everything else off :happydance: i had a large uncut wholegrain bloomer for 50p & 2 chicken tikka baguettes also 50p each (that's mine & DH's lunch sorted for tomorrow :winkwink:) would never have gone without your post but now i'm thinking i should make the effort to go every monday at the same time lol :hugs:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies!! Hardly getting the chance to post on here but I am reading!

:dust: to all! Bless you, so many of you sound so fed up, I don't blame you, but I have to say I was majorly fed up too and now she's here I can't remember feeling fed up! And it doesn't seem like I was pregnant that long either now! (Although both nipples are killing me and ladybits are still soooooooooooooo sore.. think I got me a water infection which is just what you need after giving birth...NOT!!)

My little princess is doing brilliantly, we went to a bosom buddies session today with help breastfeeding so I'm positive things will improve! Think there has been a bit of the baby blues the last couple of days as everything has made me cry!! Kylie (the parakeet) died yesterday and I was completely beside myself for the afternoon!

ANyway, love and luck to all x


----------



## Jellycat

Lilbumpblue - Phoenix is delish.... lovely cuddly dog xx

Limpets - I want fresh baked bread now ummmmm the smell, might go in tommorow after the midwife. 

BTP - I agree people are just plain stupid.... 

Louise - glad your feeding is getting better, i'm looking at going to my local class once Jelly has arrived


----------



## Carley22

Louise im sorry about Kylie. Glad things are going well with your little bundle though. 

ive had a mad day today completely blitz'd the entire house... if only the washing machine didnt take 2 hours each load id be done by now..... hmmmm might make some more cards!!!!

XX


----------



## MrsJ08

Ooo Limpets - glad you got some bargains & some decent sleep :thumbup:

BTP - you should have said "yes but I didn't fancy bringing it with me so left it at home alone". I mean honestly, people are just stupid, where did they think it was?

I've just finished packing my hospital bag (baby's has been packed for weeks) - I bought the rest of the toiletries I needed on my sojourn to Boots and also chose an outfit I could live without wearing for the next week or so, so that it could go in my bag too. (Ever the optimist I won't go the full 2 weeks overdue) I got a voucher from Boots Parenting Club for free Avent Mum's essentials pack (just some smellies) if you spend £5 on Avent products. I have discovered that Avent do Liquid talc, so I bought some of that and got the smellies free. The only thing left to buy now is some snacks and energy drinks. I think I'll make a list and ask DH to do that.

As we are sharing pooch pics - here is my monster as a puppy and also a big boy.
 



Attached Files:







Roscoe 1.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 5









Roscoe 15.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jellycat

Mrs J adorable big flappy ears xxx


----------



## Carley22

Mrs J - i want one we've a real soft spot for bassets.....


----------



## NurseKel

Omg Jo.....loving the bassett! We have a great dane that is 6 years old and we also have a bloodhound named Sadie that is 6 months. My hubby calls her hellhound because she is all puppy! Lol


----------



## Elphaba

Awww your dog is adorable, MrsJ!!


----------



## ladykara

jellycat and lilbumpblue your doggies are so cute !!! 

I have three little dogs.. hubby kept asking for a baby and so i kept buying him a puppy instead, i gave in this year :winkwink: 

Here are my three girls..

[IMG]https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/ladykara1001/fairies/Image1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ladykara

Mrs J.... i love that breed because of their puppy dog eyes... so cute !!


----------



## becs0375

Limpets, my mw didn't say why it was ok for me, I just said to her that I didn't want to be induced as I wanted a waterbirth, to which she replied you still can have one!! I was shocked but really pleased!! The only thing I can think of is that they do it on a case by case situation xxx

Louise, so sorry bout Kylie xx

Aww lovely pooches ladies! Will find one of my boy!!!

Just had a yummy pasta bake for tea, need to get some milk and walk the dog, bloody rain!!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks ladies, now you understand why he got away with so much as a puppy!

Nursekel - I love Bloodhound's - that would have been my first choice but they are not so popular here any more so very hard to get hold of. Bassets are not particular popular either, I've only seen 3 other's in the last 2 years. We discussed getting a Bloodhound and a Great Dane as we both love big dog's, but decided we didn't have the space in the end. I've always loved Basset's but didn't have a great deal of experience of them prior to having one as we have always had Labrador's and also a German Shepherd and DH had a Collie. I would say to anyone thinking of getting a Hound to get some experience first and spend some time with adult dogs. They are definitely not like other dog's, as I am positive you have discovered. Lol! Does your Bloodhound have a sock habit?? Ours is unbelievable, he can sniff out a sock in places that are un-imaginable. Honestly, if he finds a sock he is like Gollum with "precious"! They have very strong personalities and at times he has been so challenging I've held my head in my hands thinking "what on earth was I thinking?". However, he is very loving and he makes us laugh every single day, so we have learnt to accept his odd ways and his stubborn streak. They are very slow to mature though, he is 2.5 years now and has only just begun to calm down a little. 

x


----------



## Mrs_N

aw loving all the doggie pics! 
we don't have a dog, we have 2 cats, but my parents have a cocker spaniel - she's 11 so was around when I lived at home.


----------



## babythinkpink

MrsJ08 said:


> BTP - you should have said "yes but I didn't fancy bringing it with me so left it at home alone". I mean honestly, people are just stupid, where did they think it was?
> .

I know, people just want to make conversation i think, i have had times when i have been out without the children as they have been away, and get asked if i had forgotten them, i used to say, no they are in the car boot, til i got a 7 seater! 

Oh just love the bassets, would really love one, but you have one and they look happier in a pair so i would really want 2!
We have one hamster and that is my pet limit at the moment, when i was at home growing up we had cats, rabbits, a dog, chickens, ducks, at any one time, and i think it was all a bit too much and now i tend to be the opposite! Plus my mum let the animals run riot, and there was always animal hair in food or cat lick marks in the butter:sick:
I would love chickens but no garden space for them, but the dogs will be a real possibility in a few years as we have loads of roaming space here.

Louise, hope you are feeling ok, baby blues is a right git, it creeps up on you and makes you cry at anything and feel so flipping low at everything, so to cope with the loss of a pet in with all that is awful for you, huge :hugs: xx

Ladykara, cute pooches!:hugs:

Had tea, decided on fish and chips, very nice and the last few guild free meals:haha: I do oven cook it all so can't be chip shop bad but still not great for me!
Got indigestion all the time, not happy about it!!

Back tomorrow, just hope to come into labour over night!! I know its wishful thinking!
:wave:


----------



## Carley22

BTP - lets both go into labour overnight - i keep saying to my OH that baby will be here on its due date it just doesnt want to be early or late....... so it would be a real treat if s/he did turn up for the early hours./... doubt it though....


----------



## Krakir

Quick question, its been 3 days since my dr's appointment, and i keep trying to figure out what she meant by 50% shortened, if she means i was 50% effaced, or just shortened? is it the same thing?


----------



## becs0375

My bloody back is killing, getting alot of bump tightening!!! I don't want to build up my hopes as I am convinced I will have to be induced!!


----------



## MrsJ08

BTP - I think I would be in loony bin by now if I had two Bassets! One is challenging enough... Seriously though, we don't have room for two and as I'm at home with him it isn't an issue. Bassets look sad even when they are overjoyed, it's part of their charm and they know how to use it to their maximum advantage. If we were both out to work all day I would consider having another one. I'm not planning on going back to work for 2/3 years so we won't be having another any time soon. Plus, the thought of 2x the amount of drool (you find it everywhere, including on the ceiling) and hair shedding doesn't appeal. 

Krakir - sorry I'm not very good on the terminology that is used because whenever I google it, it seems to mean different things in different countries.

Carley - I'm due Weds so would be more than happy to go into labour over night. I've had some bump tightening this evening but nothing significant

Becs - sorry about your back, I'm sure that Hope is not going to keep you waiting much longer x


----------



## Asher

I'm so late and knackered tonight!! Just popping in really quickly!! Big hugs to you all, more babies soon please!! Well done Danielle, can't believe you've had your little man! Sorry to hear about Kylie, Louise.

Sam was a horror last night, really unsettled, am hoping he'll be better tonight, he's fed well and been awake a fair bit today so I am hoping for a better night. Health Visitor came today, had lots of pearls of wisdom (tongue in cheek..... no words of wisdom) and she weighed him.... 9lbs 2 and a half ounces! He's put on a pound and 2 ounces in 8 days! :happydance: all on booby juice!!

Be back for a catch up tomorrow, Jack's first nursery visit, Sam is staying with my mum for a couple of hours. xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

MrsJ08 said:


> As we are sharing pooch pics - here is my monster as a puppy and also a big boy.

Oooooh he is scrumptious!!! Look at those eyes!!! 



ladykara said:


> jellycat and lilbumpblue your doggies are so cute !!!
> 
> I have three little dogs.. hubby kept asking for a baby and so i kept buying him a puppy instead, i gave in this year :winkwink:
> 
> Here are my three girls..
> 
> [IMG]https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/ladykara1001/fairies/Image1.jpg[/IMG]

Thanks too cute at times and gets away with anything! Your dogs r so cute...love your chiuhaha in his/her lil outfit teehee!!! x



MrsJ08 said:


> Thanks ladies, now you understand why he got away with so much as a puppy!
> 
> Nursekel - I love Bloodhound's - that would have been my first choice but they are not so popular here any more so very hard to get hold of. Bassets are not particular popular either, I've only seen 3 other's in the last 2 years. We discussed getting a Bloodhound and a Great Dane as we both love big dog's, but decided we didn't have the space in the end. I've always loved Basset's but didn't have a great deal of experience of them prior to having one as we have always had Labrador's and also a German Shepherd and DH had a Collie. I would say to anyone thinking of getting a Hound to get some experience first and spend some time with adult dogs. They are definitely not like other dog's, as I am positive you have discovered. Lol! Does your Bloodhound have a sock habit?? Ours is unbelievable, he can sniff out a sock in places that are un-imaginable. Honestly, *if he finds a sock he is like Gollum with "precious"! They have very strong personalities and at times he has been so challenging I've held my head in my hands thinking "what on earth was I thinking?". However, he is very loving and he makes us laugh every single day, so we have learnt to accept his odd ways and his stubborn streak. They are very slow to mature though, he is 2.5 years now and has only just begun to calm down a little. *
> x

Sounds like a certain blue eyed boy of mine...but add my knickers to equation...he could work for ann summers, iv had to throw so many pairs of knickers away cos he has pulled them out of the basket and made them 'crotchless'!!!!!!!! :haha::blush: x

Well not sure if the 'on all fours scrubbing the floor' did much really!?! Went to morrison then asda and spent another £30 on baby clothes!!! :thumbup: x


----------



## Jessica214

got back from the drs and im only 50% but baby is in -1 station which is really good she said.........Hubby has to be back at work on mon! :( Somebody better go into labour soon!! :dust:


----------



## becs0375

Asher, thats brilliant news about Sam xx

I slept ok last night, was awake for about an hour but just sat up in bed talking to Ian!! My hips and pelvis are really achy, and Hope was really stretching out last night and using my ribs as a xylophone!! Now gonna clean the kitchen and hoover before I go meet my sister for coffee at 10!! I really would like to go into labour today, would be a good time as Ian has finished getting all his stuff ready at work to hand over to his replacement!!


----------



## Snoozie

me post....last night I started ghetting horrific lower back pains and low down front pressure. I started to panic thining omfg this is it, I stood up to see if it would intensify and it stopped!!! LMAO!!! Oh well, a move in the right direction I suppose lol!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Good luck Becs hope today is the day for you xx

Awww snoozie poor u!! x


----------



## Asher

Aw today would be good Becs! Especially as you've not had as bad a night as you usually do! Hugs and labour dust!

I am doing everything on a tight schedule this morning. I'm showered and dressed in something other than maternity jeans! Actually got leggings and boots on, feel much nicer! Jack is in nursery for his first visit this morning, so he was all dressed and wanting to go at 7.30! Poor Sam has been woken up and dressed and is just finishing his feed! My mum is coming round in 5 mins to walk him round to her house while I take the boys and stay with Jack. Hope Sam is a good boy for her!!!

Aw Snoozie! Bet you got your hopes up last night! x

Come on babies, we need more of you now!! xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Awwww Claire good luck to Jack on his first day at nursery xx


----------



## xcited4mybump

morning ladies:kiss:

well there's no sign of my little girl:dohh:can't believe she hasn't made an appearance,i thought for sure i would have had her by now:wacko:oh well she'll come when she's good and ready!hope everybody is feeling ok,well as good as can be expected.......

omg what a miserable day i sent ds and dd off on there mini bus this morning and i felt so sorry for them having to trudge around a big old school in this weather!it's dd 2nd week of secondary school and i still can't believe she's there:cry:i want here to be a little girl for awhile longer..........saying that i still can't believe i'm gonna have another little girl here in a few days fx.i am so friggin excited:happydance:

i've got a sweep booked for this thurs which is my due date,i'm thinking i might cancel it as i've heard there not all that effective and tbh i don't really want it.ds was a week early and dd was 2 days late and i never had any sweeps with them.i'm thinking baby will come when she's good and ready!i am having lots of pressure down below and shooting pains in my lady bits and she's super active so i'm hoping it'll be any day now..............although i've been saying that for the past week lol.

right think i'll go and have a relaxing bath before i face this dreadful day!
:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Carley22

GOOD MORNING WORLD.

Its my due date !!!!!!! WOO WOO WOO!!!!

ive a mid wife appt at 2.30 so well see what she has to say for herself and go from there. I had a great nights sleep too... so baby ..... when you are ready please!!


Sorry about the selfish post and Snoozie - dont go jumping the queue now eh!!


----------



## becs0375

LilBumpBlue, hope today is the day for you xxx

Claire, hope Jack has lovely time at nursery!!! I can't wait to be out of my maternity trousers!!!!

Snoozie, fx'd it will be soon xxx

Hoovered downstairs and cleaned kitchen, showered and dressed, just gotta straighten my hair and put some slap on then I am ready!! Its bloody miserable outside, no wonder Murphy has gone back to bed!! Think I need to go shopping today, we have no bread or milk, shame on me!!! Bad wife!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm still in my maternity trousers! Not because nothing else fits, but because they are so much comfier than normal clothes!!

Hope you're all well ladies, here is some :dust: for the due/overdue club. Come on babies!! We need more arrivals today. Carley and Becs would be nice xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Carley22 said:


> BTP - lets both go into labour overnight - i keep saying to my OH that baby will be here on its due date it just doesnt want to be early or late....... so it would be a real treat if s/he did turn up for the early hours./... doubt it though....

Nope, still here!! It was a good plan though!! Happy due date xx:hugs:



MrsJ08 said:


> BTP - the thought of 2x the amount of drool (you find it everywhere, including on the ceiling) and hair shedding doesn't appeal.

Mmmmm drool, perhaps not then, so i am looking for a dog that doesn't drool everywhere, moult everywhere and has a nice temperment, I think the closes i have got is the poodle, they are aparantly nice doggies, not a clipped fluffy ribbioned sort, although my dd would love that!!:hugs:




Asher said:


> Sam was a horror last night, really unsettled, am hoping he'll be better tonight, he's fed well and been awake a fair bit today so I am hoping for a better night. Health Visitor came today, had lots of pearls of wisdom (tongue in cheek..... no words of wisdom) and she weighed him.... 9lbs 2 and a half ounces! He's put on a pound and 2 ounces in 8 days! :happydance: all on booby juice!!

Well done you, booby juice is fab, my first 3 never dropped any weight from birth, and my second the midwife thought the hospital had nweighed him wrong because it had increased in the first week so much:dohh: stupid woman!! My last only dropped weight because she has tummy problems and threw most of it up! 
Sam sounds like a very happy contented baby, they get the hungry days and nights, i think its is about 10 days they have a hungry time then again every so often!:thumbup: xx




becs0375 said:


> Hoovered downstairs and cleaned kitchen, showered and dressed, just gotta straighten my hair and put some slap on then I am ready!! Its bloody miserable outside, no wonder Murphy has gone back to bed!! Think I need to go shopping today, we have no bread or milk, shame on me!!! Bad wife!

You sound like you are up to more than me today, I need bread and milk too, but the hair straightening is not really on the agenda!(although i need to!) I want to be bothered to put my make up on, usually i won't be seen without it but i have gone out a few times with none and feel naked!!

Not a bad night, much better than the night b4!
My hips burn so much, and my bum aches, and indigestion is awful, i am out of chewy rennies now, hope i remember to get some! 
I am out of patience, and every little thing is getting on my nerves, the kids are driving me bonkers and have to argue everything, my ds has left his wet towel on his step brothers bed, and he is over tonight, it is really petty stuff like that that is really getting up my nose!!:dohh:

Well off to farmville:haha: how sad am i, nothing else to do so off to my fantasy farm! Actually i have plenty to do, but can't be arsed!

Back later, happy day to all, and :dust:to everyone xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

My little poochie Rosie and Riley. xx


----------



## Snoozie

Carley, no queue jumping lol, I was thinking omg please not tonight lol! I'm sooo expecting to go over that I got freaked out thinking that was it.

Must get off bnb, mw to get ready for lol.


----------



## Carley22

got mid wife appt at 2.30 i think theyll over me a sweep = really need to go have a shower and shave then eh!!!


----------



## FirstBean

Good Morning Ladies.

Just popping in to see if there have been anymore babies typing one handed while feeding my little man. Sending lots of :dust: to those who are due and overdue.

Today would of been my due date but lil man is 16days old cant believe how quick its goes by its the best thing ever being a Mummy :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_N

morning.
sorry, selfish post from me right now - had another crappy night, pelvis is agony now :cry: 
just been to see midwife - baby not even dropped further, still only at 4/5 palpable, and now moved to back to back (hence the backache I guess). measuring large at 41cm so she rang up to get me a scan and apparently the guidelines have changed - I have to have GTT test before they'll scan me. So I have that tomorrow, then will see the midwife again next week and she'll refer me for a scan then - she said she'll want me scanned regardless of the result, and will just tell them she's worried about increased fluid if they won't do it. :dohh: Also had to have bloods done again today - my last fbc was 10.3 so she was surprised that they hadn't started me on iron, will have to go on it if still low. 
urgh, feeling a bit sorry for myself. just got home and had a good cry. I'm so uncomfortable, and now all this - baby please just come out now! I still have 2 weeks until my due date, I really feel for those of you overdue :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Carley22

Mrs N i hope you are ok. that sux they really should have done the GTT around 20-25 weeks...... and sorted any iron problems out then. just try and get some rest - easier said than done with SPD. Hope you have an ok day in the end hun xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Thanks Becs well LO had a quiet day yesterday but for the past hour he hasnt stopped jiggling and it actually hurts the top of my bump!! Getting really fed up and anxious now, feeling quite emotional and weepy! :( x


----------



## Mrs_N

Thanks hun. Trouble is they only do the GTT as routine if you have symptoms or a history of GD here. I don't, and bump has been measuring only 1 week ahead the whole time so no real reason to do it earlier. It just worries me that it's all a bit late - by the time I have the growth scan I'll be near on 40 weeks!
Think I might go and try to sleep for a few hours, the co-codamol I'm taking for the SPD are totally knocking me out!


----------



## limpetsmum

> Mrs J - i want one we've a real soft spot for bassets.....

 Carley you cannot have anymore pets - your house is like a petting zoo as it is!!!!! 



> Limpets, my mw didn't say why it was ok for me, I just said to her that I didn't want to be induced as I wanted a waterbirth, to which she replied you still can have one!! I was shocked but really pleased!! The only thing I can think of is that they do it on a case by case situation xxx

 Thanks hun - what hospital are you going to? I was told it was a blanket thing that they won't let any inductions have a water birth :cry: i was really relying on the water to help with pain relief. Hopefully something will happen before then :thumbup:

Jellycat - thanks for the arrival updates hun :hugs: i really do appreciate them & have updated the other thread :thumbup:

Morning ladies,
Well.......i'm still here :dohh: waiting patiently. I'm trying not to get too hopefull although i have been up most of the night with back & lower abdo pain so i'm bouncing quite vigourously (?sp) on my ball this morning :winkwink:. Tufty seems to be having a good old move around - i kinda hope he/she's looking for the exit.....hhhmmmm where is my maglite? :haha:


----------



## becs0375

Carley, hope the mw goes well xx

Mrs N, thats crap, why have they left it so damn late for you xx

Limpets, I really hope you get your waterbirth, I am adament that I want one as I don't want pain relief, I am wimp with needles!! My DH said last night should I get the maglite out and shine up there and give her a clue!!!

LilBumpBlue, Hope has been moving a bit the last couple of hours although no where near as much as she was doing 10 days ago, I am not worried as room must be so tight for her!!

Just been and done some shopping and finally bought some formula!! One of us thats OD must pop soon, its getting so frustrating!!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Anyone getting a popping sound at the top of their bump?? x


----------



## drea2904

Hi all, my there are lots of overdue babies!! Hope we get a wee baby boom this week!!

Im really suffering like most, cannot believe how swollen I am, Im actually really sore, its hard to move my ankles:( had a headache since yest, feeling sick and sorry **tmi** im so wet and kinna blacky on my pad/pants. i feel as if baby is banging against me constantly, as if trying to get out but wont fit, i guess he will be around 9lbs just now (going by last scan 2wks ago) if not more, this is what happenend the last time, if i feel so bad later im gonna have to phone over.

In good news I finally got mason into a council run nursery so this will be a big help financially and personally i think some better care, so going to try get him settled this week. I am so un motivated and moany its unbelievable, im actually fed up of hearing myself moan and cry lol!!! 

Well i think ill go prepare some fajitas for dinner, with cheesy nachos as i love them, infact might pop over to saineys for a nice dessert aswell!!!! food must cheer me up;)


----------



## becs0375

Drea, sos sorry you are feeling poo, hope the food cheers you up!! I love fajitas and nachos, its one of my favs!! 

I hoovered under the beds and found a dead bat under ours from my cat!! Little cow bag! Took Murphy for a walk and went to see Ian at work, now home and done a apple and blackberry crumble for tea, put my jacket spuds in and we are having salmon with corn on the cob and green beans and salad!! Just had a couple of cupcakes and a cuppa!! 

I WANT to go into labour, I really have a feeling that I will have to be induced!


----------



## Carley22

anyone crazy enough to try castor oil?


----------



## becs0375

Carley22 said:


> anyone crazy enough to try castor oil?

Nope, I am desperate but not that desperate!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Carley22 said:


> anyone crazy enough to try castor oil?

Nooooooo apparantly they can tell and will shout at you lol! It can make baby poo inside you and they are apparantly slippy so more difficult to pull out and manouver for the midwife :wacko: x


----------



## drea2904

Dunno about castor oil........i have to say I did think about it when my consultant said if you go into labour yourself we will emergency section immediately, but otherwise im in the queue............

Dont think Im brave enough though, id just end up sick, my mum did mention it tho and offered to purchse, my friend done it when we were both due our firsts (a bloomin nurse she is aswell!) and it worked, i was jealous but not brave enough to try it!!.


----------



## becs0375

LilBumpBlue, have you got an induction date???


----------



## lilbumpblue

becs0375 said:


> LilBumpBlue, have you got an induction date???

no hun i have got a mw appointment on Thursday for a sweep so i think she will book me in then! Have you?? xx


----------



## Jellycat

Afternoon Ladies, had a different MW this morning and feel abit deflated apparently from going 3 to 4 5ths engaged two weeks ago baby is now only 2/5ths engaged. When she checked the hear rate she said she was concerned it was fast, 5 minutes later she said not to worry. Shes booked me in for a smear on the 30th September after 2 weeks ago she thought I would of had the baby by now.

I've been absolutly fine with going over due, when people have been asking when i'm due i've said 3 weeks and 2 days (ie worst case scenario)...... today i've felt incrediably uncomfortable and mw has sucked out all my positivity.

To make things worse in M&S the checkout lady asked the usual ... not long noew... when you due etc then said surprised I saw your bump move... gotb out of her seat leaned over the counter and started rubbing my bump..... WTF i've never felt so mad

Sorry rant over...

Limpets - asked MW about waterbirth and induction she said if use pessary and it then progresses normally you can have waterbirth. If concerned with movement, bp or heart rate or need drip these woold be the only reasons not to be allowed a WB.

Mrs N - Hope you manage to get your tests done as soon as possible xx

Personally don't fancy the castor oil idea


----------



## apaton

jelly cat i was fully engaged untill just before i was due and then i was only 3/5s the day i had eoghan so they can reengage pretty quickly :thumbup:

:dust::dust: for ladies who want and need it xxxx


----------



## Jessica214

Carley22 said:


> anyone crazy enough to try castor oil?

I tried it about a week ago, didnt do anything. Honestly didnt even make me go to the bathroom really or have any contractions. It was just really nasty thats all!! wouldnt try it again....only cause its like drinking Vaseline....so gross!


----------



## Boony

I would never try castor oil either

Baby is feeling very low today it actually hurts to walk but then i have had alot of painful pressure down there alot over the past few days. I have a mw appointment on thursday so i'm hoping she will say hes engaged even just a little lol. 

I'm not too bothered about him arriving yet though i still have the nursery to sort out properly and i realised i dont have enough newborn sleepsuits and vests so i need to get some more at the weekend but i'm hoping he doesnt wait too much longer after that. esp as my son was 2 weeks late so i think this one should be a little early just to even it out lol

Having takeaway tonight coz hubby is at work till 7 and i cant be bothered to cook lol it was bad enough walking to the kitchen and back cooking my sons dinner lol. I'm sure hubby wont mind.

:dust: to all those wanting it.


----------



## becs0375

lilbumpblue said:


> becs0375 said:
> 
> 
> LilBumpBlue, have you got an induction date???
> 
> no hun i have got a mw appointment on Thursday for a sweep so i think she will book me in then! Have you?? xxClick to expand...

Mine is 20th!!


----------



## becs0375

Boony, enjoy the takeout!!! I keep thinking I haven't got enough sleepsuits!!

Just had my yummy tea and now waiting for my crumble to cook!!! Gotta pop and see my folks after that!!!!


----------



## Boony

I know i havent got enough i unpacked all the newborn stuff the other day and i didnt even manage to fill a drawer lol i think i must've thought i had loads left over from my first son but i think i must've thrown them away because they were stained (he was a very messy eater lol). Oh well more baby shopping for me hubby will be pleased lol. Maybe i should tell him when hes eating his takeaway lol


----------



## becs0375

Baby shopping is awesome!!!!!


----------



## sevilla24

I'd like to announce the birth of my baby girl!!!! Not sure how to get it updated on the September stars? 

Her name is Molly and she was born on Sept. 8, 2010 weighing 7 lbs 5 oz at 1:59 in the afternoon. She was born at 37 weeks 5 days and is doing great. 

We are so in love... even though having a newborn is a lot harder than I had anticipated!! (This is my first!)

Good luck to all the other September stars yet to be born!!!!
 



Attached Files:







S4300034.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## YoungMummy18

Congrats to all the new mummies and hopefully we'll have another boom this week of more september stars!!

xx


----------



## Carley22

pick me!!


----------



## babythinkpink

I wouldn't try the castor oil either, just because of the suggestion it affects the baby, don't want it pooping b4 it should be!

Jelly, if someone rubbed my bump unasked i would tell them to f*** off!!! I am very protective of my bump, but because its me, what gives anyone the right to touch, if someone grabbed my boobs i would smack em one so why do they assume that your belly is any less private??:shrug:

I think i have enough baby stuff, I have washed and sorted it all, I did the final bit of baby shopping today getting the girls something from the baby, I got a barbie doll for my 7yr old and a tinkerbell hairdresser set for my 2 yr old, just to keep them happy and occupied really, the older ones, the boys are fine so not bringing them anything, i will possibly give them some money just to make it even but they are more understanding of a baby as they have seen it at least twice! 
Sooooo funny, we have kept the baby's sex a secret to everyone, but our dd knows, she was with us at the scan so we freely call the baby by it's name when we are with her and use s/he but she somehow understands no one else knows, and she tells her granny the wrong sex when asked, as if she knows what she is doing!
Anyway we went for a coffee and had been explaining the sex was a secret to us, and the lady said to dd ' so you are going to have a new brother or sister soon?' to which she piped up 'yes, then said baby's name, is bringing me a present' the woman smiles and said she was not commenting! Luckily she was not a family friend just a member of staff! :haha:

I am so bored, I just want my baby now, and just as much i am ready for labour now after being worried for ages i have sort of prepared myself, with dh keep on saying 'you will be fine' i have calmed down a bit and just want it over with! Just give me the feeling i have passed a melon through my lady bits please, i am ready!!!

Becs, crumble sounds good, just had an apple cream turnover, yum but not really hitting the spot, everything tastes different:shrug:

Boony, I get days where i get lts of pressure, and i have had lots of sharp stabs in my pelvis more recently, I am convinced labour will kick of any time, but now i say that will end up going over and being induced!:haha:

Time to sort the girls out for bed, well after a quick peek at facebook!

Back soon, :dust: to all, and some for me!! Here's hoping i will be in hospital tomorrow having baby:haha: 

:hugs:

:baby:tp xx


----------



## ladykara

evening ladies,

rant alert !!! had crap day, first i reversed the car into a post at my sons school.. luckily i was able to fix the panel back but i have never in 15 years had a accident so i was really upset ! then i went to asda, got excited with all the baby stuff and got really sick and had to leave quickly, hubby is taking me again tomorrow.. My son was rude to a teacher today so im not too impressed with him at the moment. Have had no signs this baby is coming out.. and hubby told me that as he is a fireman they may be striking.... which means no income !!!! arghhhhhhhhh ! cant wait for tomorrow !!

Did anyone see the artical in the paper about this September being a baby boom ?

Jellycat... sorry to hear about your day..xx :hugs:

sevilla- congrats honey xx

Babythinkpink- well done for keeping the sex a secret..... i couldnt do it..lol x


----------



## Boony

Theres a baby boom this september because of all the snow england had apparently


----------



## lilbumpblue

Congrats sevilla how lovely x

Kara i know what you mean went asda myself yesterday they have some lovely stuff in!! Everything will turn out ok in the end hun xxx 

Boony that made me laugh!! xx


----------



## drea2904

Boony said:


> Theres a baby boom this september because of all the snow england had apparently

Well you can imagine the boom in Scotland with our weather...............No wonder Im in a queue for a section!!


----------



## genies girl

just stopping by to see how your getting on, cant wait until we are all in the parenting section.

That is so true about the snow i remember thinking walking to work in the snow when we were ttc thinking i wonder if its going to work this time :)


----------



## berkeley130

Girls, 
I'm still here, member of the overdue club. Tomorrow it's been a week..
Let's see -Got two emails, three phone calls and two texts today: no baby?? It really doesn't help although people probably mean well :grr:. I feel like my belly is about to burst, there is NO space left. What the h...? How much longer- I need labour dust, lots of it please.
Boony :rofl:!!!
Becs: how are you doing? :hugs:
Congrats all new mummys-want to join you so bad!!


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats Savilla !!!

BTP - Maybe I should of told M&S woman to F%^$ Off . Bless your daughter trying to keep the sex a secret, I love kids at that age.

Lady K - Husbands probably in an awkward position ie if his team strikes he has to stick with the majority, hope they mmanage to agree new terms soon xx

Apaton - Thank you I feel less disheartned now.... baby will come when ready xx

Just cooking Chilli so I can have another meal in the freezer....... Its really strange anytime I ring someone they assume its to tell them weve had the baby, and if I dont answer the phone assume your having the baby. DH was 10 minutes late for work this morning, everyone assumed it was because baby was arriving. Hes got the dentist tomorrow morning so wont be in for a couple of hours oh my imagine the gossip LOL


----------



## becs0375

Berkeley, I feel your pain!!!! I swear people think I am being so rude, but tbh I don't give a flying f**k now!!! I am so peed off with it all, I wish I could just push something and boom she would come out!!!

Been bouncing on my ball for ages, lots of pressure in my lady bits!!! Gonna have another go in a bit, I may have to give sex another go later too!!!


----------



## berkeley130

becs0375 said:


> Berkeley, I feel your pain!!!! I swear people think I am being so rude, but tbh I don't give a flying f**k now!!! I am so peed off with it all, I wish I could just push something and boom she would come out!!!
> 
> Been bouncing on my ball for ages, lots of pressure in my lady bits!!! Gonna have another go in a bit, I may have to give sex another go later too!!!

i am just tired of it. by the way i was planning a water birth as well, so annoyed if it doesn't work out. I DO NOT want to be induced!! been eating lots of chocolate, yummy but made me feel like a fat cow, i feel like i'm about to explode :haha:, not very sexy :nope::nope:


----------



## Jellycat

Berkeley /Becs and anyone else :hugs: and ......
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## becs0375

I am just hoping she comes beforemy induction date!!!


----------



## berkeley130

becs0375 said:


> I am just hoping she comes beforemy induction date!!!

gotta go, good luck maybe tonight something will happen!! 
nite nite:sleep:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just dropping by with the following for all you overdue ladies:

:dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and Happy 1 Month birthday to my girlie!! Can't believe it's been a month since I had her! xx


----------



## becs0375

Emzy, thats gone really quick xx

Just been bouncing on my ball again, have to say its doing naff all!!


----------



## Asher

Hiya ladies, big hugs and labour dust to you all! 

Emzy, happy one month to Holly, time is flying!

Thankyou all for your good thoughts and wishes for Jack's nursery visit, he loved it! I am going to be the one who's upset on Thurs when I leave him there for an hour and a half!

Will be checking in middle of night when feeding to see if anything's happening for anyone, fingers crossed. Am feeding and typing at mo, so gonna go for now!! xxx


----------



## mixedmama

Congrats to all the new mummies and hugs to those in the overdue club. I really don't want to go overdue but then again I wouldn't mind a libra baby 

Becs, good luck, hope tonights your lucky night

Emzy, I can't believe it's been a month, wow!

I've been feeling very nauseous today, even threw up once :-( wonder if it means anything?? Most probably not...


----------



## Carley22

ahhhh nooo baby has 47 mins until im joinning the overdue club.. boooooo!!!

:dust:


----------



## Krakir

I've been noticing an unusual amount of discharge for me, its not tons, nothing that's soaking a pad, but enough that it (sorry tmi!!) kind of drips when im on the toilet. nor is it completely clear, its more watery than usual, but there is still a bit of a "creaminess" to it. Would any of you go in to get checked for that? Or is it just my wishful thinking taking its toll on me again?? :haha:


----------



## mixedmama

Awww Carley! FX'd something happens by 12 lol


----------



## daniellelk

labour :dust: to everyone needing it :)
Henry is fast on, proper little daddy's boy! And daddy is devoted to him...i'v not had to do anything since getting home! :(
He settle's so easily for his daddy, but wont for me :( wondering if it's because I was handing him to OH when I was getting stressed over the whole BF thing


----------



## SRTBaby

Hello ladies, my LO was born on september 10th exactly on his due date.


----------



## Asher

Well done SRT and welcome simon!  
Aw danielle, i'm sure you'll be fine. Maybe it just seems as though your oh is bonding with the baby. Its hard when you're the one who was losing sleep and then had to go through labour and birth. Big hugs :hugs:
Am sat feeding as usual. I think this is usually the time of day when I can actually catch up with my own stuff instead of looking after people! Xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

I'm sorry that I went AWOL yesterday, I had quite a traumatic time and it's taken me a while to come to terms with things.

I had my MW appointment at 9.30 am and had to go alone as DH was on a course. I was 35 minutes late going in so was a bit tense by the time I got through the door. However, I had a nice chat with the MW's as there were two in with me and got ready for them to give me my Sweep. Just as she was about to do it, the MW (thankfully she was a Senior MW!) decided to check the position of the baby. Yes, you've guessed it - the baby has turned back to breech :cry: I burst into tears immediately. The MW said she was 99% sure but wanted a second opinion so she went off to find my Consultant. The Consultant came back with a portable scanner and confirmed that the baby is indeed breech again. 

I feel devastated to be honest, as you all know I had to get approval from the Consultant MW to use water for labour, did Moxibustion when the baby was breech before, have attended active birth classes and listened to Hypnobirthing CD's as I wanted a 100% natural birth. To find out at this late stage (it's my due date today) that, that isn't going to be possible has really knocked me for six. I came back from the hospital and cried for three hours.

Eventually I managed to calm down, my DH came home to comfort me and discuss our limited options. It really scares me to think I could easily have gone into Labour with an undiagnosed breech, thank goodness it was the Senior MW that saw me yesterday. The hospital did offer me an ECV, one MW was positive about trying it but the other wasn't. I decided to get an objective opinion so called my Aunt who is a Senior Sister in Casualty - she immediately advised me not to have it. My Aunt told me about a website called Birth Choices which gives you the actual statistics for your hospital - not the national average. Here is the link if anyone is interested https://www.birthchoiceuk.com/Professionals/Frame.htm I had been told that the chance of the ECV working was about 40-50% which is the national average, however when I checked the actual statistics for my hospital there was only a 15.2% success rate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 89.1% of Breech Babies born at term at my hospital are delivered by C-Section including those that were undiagnosed prior to labour. With those kinds of statistics in play, my rational mathematical DH, had no doubts about what we should do.

Therefore, I have decided to accept the C-Section that they have booked for me and I will be meeting my baby tomorrow (16th). I have to report to the Labour Ward at 7.30am and assuming there are no emergencies, I hope to meet my baby within a few hours of arrival. I have been told that I can have music and they will do their best to make the birth the way I want it. My main priority is to have skin-to-skin as soon as possible as I really want to try and BF. I will probably be kept in hospital until Sat/Sun and luckily my Mum has now arranged to come up Mon-Thurs to support me as DH will be on his Course.

I'm still feeling very emotional about the situation and can't quite get my head around the fact that the baby managed to turn back at such a late stage. I think I may have a very stubborn character on my hands. 

Please can I ask a favour - if you are on my facebook would you mind not mentioning it as I have only told my parents and brother and don't really want to talk about it today while I'm trying to prepare myself mentally. I'm glad I've got you guys to share this with. I know many of you will understand why I am so upset that it has come to this. But, I haven't at any point lost sight of the most important thing, a happy healthy baby regardless of how it is delivered. 

I will text Blob/Jellycat with an update as soon as I am able after the op.

If you have made it this far, thanks for listening :hugs: I will lurk on BnB today but may not post much depending on how I feel

xxx


----------



## stmw

hey everyone 

hope all is well =)

congrats to the new mums =) 

labour :dust: to everyone =)

Im going to attempt this picture stuff again - hopefully you can see a picture of my Roxy below !!

https://img251.imageshack.us/img251/6185/roxyfirstweek1.jpg
By louiseconnolly at 2010-09-14

xxxx


----------



## Krakir

:hugs: mrsJ I hope everything goes as well as possible! Glad you get to meet your LO so soon though <3


----------



## berkeley130

stmw said:


> hey everyone
> 
> hope all is well =)
> 
> congrats to the new mums =)
> 
> labour :dust: to everyone =)
> 
> Im going to attempt this picture stuff again - hopefully you can see a picture of my Roxy below !!
> 
> https://img251.imageshack.us/img251/6185/roxyfirstweek1.jpg
> By louiseconnolly at 2010-09-14
> 
> xxxx

congrats! she's adorable, soo cute!!!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Mrsjo8. Can't believe baby has moved back at such a late stage. It's a shame that you won't have the natural birth you wanted, but all be forgotten when your baby arrives safe healthy and well, that's the most important thing.


----------



## lilbumpblue

MrsJ08 said:


> I'm sorry that I went AWOL yesterday, I had quite a traumatic time and it's taken me a while to come to terms with things.
> 
> I had my MW appointment at 9.30 am and had to go alone as DH was on a course. I was 35 minutes late going in so was a bit tense by the time I got through the door. However, I had a nice chat with the MW's as there were two in with me and got ready for them to give me my Sweep. Just as she was about to do it, the MW (thankfully she was a Senior MW!) decided to check the position of the baby. Yes, you've guessed it - the baby has turned back to breech :cry: I burst into tears immediately. The MW said she was 99% sure but wanted a second opinion so she went off to find my Consultant. The Consultant came back with a portable scanner and confirmed that the baby is indeed breech again.
> 
> I feel devastated to be honest, as you all know I had to get approval from the Consultant MW to use water for labour, did Moxibustion when the baby was breech before, have attended active birth classes and listened to Hypnobirthing CD's as I wanted a 100% natural birth. To find out at this late stage (it's my due date today) that, that isn't going to be possible has really knocked me for six. I came back from the hospital and cried for three hours.
> 
> Eventually I managed to calm down, my DH came home to comfort me and discuss our limited options. It really scares me to think I could easily have gone into Labour with an undiagnosed breech, thank goodness it was the Senior MW that saw me yesterday. The hospital did offer me an ECV, one MW was positive about trying it but the other wasn't. I decided to get an objective opinion so called my Aunt who is a Senior Sister in Casualty - she immediately advised me not to have it. My Aunt told me about a website called Birth Choices which gives you the actual statistics for your hospital - not the national average. Here is the link if anyone is interested https://www.birthchoiceuk.com/Professionals/Frame.htm I had been told that the chance of the ECV working was about 40-50% which is the national average, however when I checked the actual statistics for my hospital there was only a 15.2% success rate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 89.1% of Breech Babies born at term at my hospital are delivered by C-Section including those that were undiagnosed prior to labour. With those kinds of statistics in play, my rational mathematical DH, had no doubts about what we should do.
> 
> Therefore, I have decided to accept the C-Section that they have booked for me and I will be meeting my baby tomorrow (16th). I have to report to the Labour Ward at 7.30am and assuming there are no emergencies, I hope to meet my baby within a few hours of arrival. I have been told that I can have music and they will do their best to make the birth the way I want it. My main priority is to have skin-to-skin as soon as possible as I really want to try and BF. I will probably be kept in hospital until Sat/Sun and luckily my Mum has now arranged to come up Mon-Thurs to support me as DH will be on his Course.
> 
> I'm still feeling very emotional about the situation and can't quite get my head around the fact that the baby managed to turn back at such a late stage. I think I may have a very stubborn character on my hands.
> 
> Please can I ask a favour - if you are on my facebook would you mind not mentioning it as I have only told my parents and brother and don't really want to talk about it today while I'm trying to prepare myself mentally. I'm glad I've got you guys to share this with. I know many of you will understand why I am so upset that it has come to this. But, I haven't at any point lost sight of the most important thing, a happy healthy baby regardless of how it is delivered.
> 
> I will text Blob/Jellycat with an update as soon as I am able after the op.
> 
> If you have made it this far, thanks for listening :hugs: I will lurk on BnB today but may not post much depending on how I feel
> 
> xxx

Oh MrsJo i really really feel for you :hugs: i know how much time you have spent trying to get little one to turn and how much you wanted your natural birth...sometimes medical intervention is necessary unfortunatly and with those statistics i think the section will be your safest option...im preparing myself for one tbh...i just dont think my body works so doesnt want to go into labour! Im jealous you will get to meet your baby tomorrow!! You will have to add me on facebook (jayne Huxley-Steadman) xxx :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:



stmw said:


> hey everyone
> 
> hope all is well =)
> 
> congrats to the new mums =)
> 
> labour :dust: to everyone =)
> 
> Im going to attempt this picture stuff again - hopefully you can see a picture of my Roxy below !!
> 
> https://img251.imageshack.us/img251/6185/roxyfirstweek1.jpg
> By louiseconnolly at 2010-09-14
> 
> xxxx

Roxy is beautiful hun!! Bless my DF dragged me into the disney store and we bought the Mickey Mouse from the same range as Roxy's Minnie xx


----------



## Asher

STMW, Roxy is gorgeous!!!

Aw MrsJ I can't believe your baby's turned again! I know it's terrible news for you after the moxibustion and everything to turn the baby head down. It must be really hard to deal with, and with DH being on a course at the end of the week. As you say though, a healthy baby is the desired outcome, and you get to meet your little one tomorrow!! :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Mrs J, I feel totally devastated for you, I would of felt the same. On the positive side you will get to have to have your LO in your arms tomorrow xxx 

Stmw, Roxy is gorgeous xxxx

I had a very weird night, thought at one point that I would be hot footing it to hospital. Had about an hour of contractions, they were about 8 mins apart, then I must of fell asleep and woke up to nothing!! It started when I went to the loo, I had the most intense pressure down below and it felt like she was going to drop out, the top of my bump was really sore and feels bruised inside. I am so hoping that this is a good sign and she won't be too much longer!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

becs0375 said:


> Mrs J, I feel totally devastated for you, I would of felt the same. On the positive side you will get to have to have your LO in your arms tomorrow xxx
> 
> Stmw, Roxy is gorgeous xxxx
> 
> I had a very weird night, thought at one point that I would be hot footing it to hospital. Had about an hour of contractions, they were about 8 mins apart, then I must of fell asleep and woke up to nothing!! It started when I went to the loo, I had the most intense pressure down below and it felt like she was going to drop out, the top of my bump was really sore and feels bruised inside. I am so hoping that this is a good sign and she won't be too much longer!!!

I was only saying to my Mum last night that he was really hurting me at the top of my bump and i felt bruised on the inside! How very strange! Iv woken with period pain type cramps really low down today...heres hoping!! xx


----------



## babythinkpink

MrsJo8, sorry for your traumatic day, I would be so unsure how to feel, i could have cried with relief when they told me baby was not breech, but they are going to scan again when i go into labour, don't loose sight of the fact you will have a beautiful healthy baby, and without intervention would really not have the 'natural' birth you want as intervention with breech will be needed any which way.
My friend delivered undiagnosed breech and a c sec would have been so much less traumatic for her, poor love.
Wishing you all the best for the c sec sweetie, you will be meeting your baby very soon xxx

Stmw, Roxy is just gorgeous, congratulations xxx:hugs:



ladykara said:


> evening ladies,
> 
> rant alert !!! had crap day, first i reversed the car into a post at my sons school.. luckily i was able to fix the panel back but i have never in 15 years had a accident so i was really upset ! then i went to asda, got excited with all the baby stuff and got really sick and had to leave quickly, hubby is taking me again tomorrow.. My son was rude to a teacher today so im not too impressed with him at the moment. Have had no signs this baby is coming out.. and hubby told me that as he is a fireman they may be striking.... which means no income !!!! arghhhhhhhhh ! cant wait for tomorrow !!
> 
> Did anyone see the artical in the paper about this September being a baby boom ?
> 
> Babythinkpink- well done for keeping the sex a secret..... i couldnt do it..lol x

I know how you feel, i reversed into a taxi that appeared from nowhere when i was pulling over a few years back, and it was no speed, he told the insurer he needed a whole new front end, i had no damage, it is still in dispute and my no claims is frozen til its resolved, i had no incidents in nearly 20 years of driving and it really p**d me off!!
I also had my son come home from school with a detention yesterday, for pushing someone, he said he pushed them back and got caught, but he is already in a new school for being a pain in the arse at his last, this is his new start and within 2 weeks he has his first detention, little sod!!
I had read September was a baby boom, for us it was new year and i was ovulating, it was our 9th month of ttc, dh's back was in spasm and i was not going to waste me ovulating so i turkey basted!!!! Bit of a seasonal baby anyway you look at it!! We had managed twice a few days prior so i like to think that was conception, but hey ho it worked either way!!




Jellycat said:


> BTP - Maybe I should of told M&S woman to F%^$ Off . Bless your daughter trying to keep the sex a secret, I love kids at that age.

I think you should have, i am past giving a care about how i come across now, I love getting past 35 and just life being too short not to say what you feel!!! Take me as i am or sod off, i don't care!!!




daniellelk said:


> labour :dust: to everyone needing it :)
> Henry is fast on, proper little daddy's boy! And daddy is devoted to him...i'v not had to do anything since getting home! :(
> He settle's so easily for his daddy, but wont for me :( wondering if it's because I was handing him to OH when I was getting stressed over the whole BF thing

I had this with ds, it is because you smell of milk and so baby accociates you with feeding so will demand or cry but Daddy just smells of Daddy so just gets away with cuddles, smart baby!!!xx:hugs:

Well best get of my bum, wanted baby to havea wriggle but very quiet this morning, will have to get back from school run and try again, don't like prodding about but i get so releived when i get a wriggle, its just better baby not being coaxed into!!

Back later, had a dream about baby last night, i was feeding, and it was so beautiful seeing my baby, not long now i hope xxx:hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh Mrsj! It must be so hard getting your head around it especially seeing as baby turned head down just as you had mentally prepared for a section and now you have to do it all over again. I know its not what you wanted but it will still be an amazing experience meeting your baby and look at it this way... you get to meet your baby TOMORROW!! Hope it all goes well hun and I look forward to hearing your Lo has arrived into the world. Don't think I have you on fb? Add me if you like- Emma Barnes Xx


----------



## becs0375

Lilbumpblue, things feel weird down there for me this morning!! Might have a bounce on my ball and see if that does anything!!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

babythinkpink said:


> I had read September was a baby boom, for us it was new year and i was ovulating, it was our 9th month of ttc, dh's back was in spasm and i was not going to waste me ovulating so i turkey basted!!!! Bit of a seasonal baby anyway you look at it!! We had managed twice a few days prior so i like to think that was conception, but hey ho it worked either way!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

So funny!!! Ours was the eleventh month of ttc, so snow or no snow we were at it anyway! We think she was conceived either 23rd or 24th December (23RD WAS AT HOME AND 24TH WAS AT INLAWS IN SISTER IN LAWS BED - HAVENT MENTIONED THAT THOUGH!!!). Ha ha. Then we found out on my birthday! Best present ever!


----------



## berkeley130

lilbumpblue said:


> becs0375 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs J, I feel totally devastated for you, I would of felt the same. On the positive side you will get to have to have your LO in your arms tomorrow xxx
> 
> Stmw, Roxy is gorgeous xxxx
> 
> I had a very weird night, thought at one point that I would be hot footing it to hospital. Had about an hour of contractions, they were about 8 mins apart, then I must of fell asleep and woke up to nothing!! It started when I went to the loo, I had the most intense pressure down below and it felt like she was going to drop out, the top of my bump was really sore and feels bruised inside. I am so hoping that this is a good sign and she won't be too much longer!!!
> 
> I was only saying to my Mum last night that he was really hurting me at the top of my bump and i felt bruised on the inside! How very strange! Iv woken with period pain type cramps really low down today...heres hoping!! xxClick to expand...


lilbumpblue and becs - it looks like something's happening!! good luck i hope this is it!!!
for me- not yet. but at least you two give me hope.:thumbup:


----------



## becs0375

Berkeley, I am not building up my hopes!!! My friend said to me yesterday that everyday OD is a day closer to her coming!! I guess its true, I only have 5 days till my induction date, so I guess its not much longer!! I am trying to see the positives of it all but struggling!! It would be so weird if all of us that are OD go on the same day!!


----------



## Snoozie

MrsJ, I'm so sorry that your baby has turned. When baby is finally here none of i will matter. Hugs.x

BTP, lol, loving the turkey baster job! That's sheer dedication and the result is awesome! Heeheee. I'd have done the same babe, never one to miss an opportunity lol!

Starting to feel like I've nearly done my time. Come on baby! I have my cervix assessment tomorrow to assess induction chances. If I'm unfavourable we'll wait and watch, if I'm favourable I'll be booked in. Come on baby save me the indignity of being examined by a man tomorrow!!!!


----------



## berkeley130

ha, ha yes that would be too funny!! i agree, at this point it's been a week over already it can't be too long. i am so over it too, tried everything- whatever. 
the only thing that really keeps p...ng me off are the constant phone calls, and messages, at this point all i'm saying is: we'll let you know-arrghh. at least it's sunny out today, i'm going for a walk.


----------



## lilbumpblue

Lets hope so Berkley...its totally not the way i planned he should have come a couple of weeks before my due date so id have an extra couple of weeks to get into my size 8 bridesmaid dress on 29th Oct!!!! Arghhhhhhhhhh!!

I have cramp in my bloody foot and its making my toes go deformed...arghhhhh!!! xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Ooooh btw Becs i ordered a gentle leader!! :) x


----------



## berkeley130

lilbumpblue said:


> Lets hope so Berkley...its totally not the way i planned he should have come a couple of weeks before my due date so id have an extra couple of weeks to get into my size 8 bridesmaid dress on 29th Oct!!!! Arghhhhhhhhhh!!
> 
> I have cramp in my bloody foot and its making my toes go deformed...arghhhhh!!! xx

i'm sure you'll be fine in time for the dress:flower:. it really can't be too long now. :rofl::rofl: too funny- i hate having a cramp in my foot it totally makes your toes go all crazy!!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

berkeley130 said:


> lilbumpblue said:
> 
> 
> Lets hope so Berkley...its totally not the way i planned he should have come a couple of weeks before my due date so id have an extra couple of weeks to get into my size 8 bridesmaid dress on 29th Oct!!!! Arghhhhhhhhhh!!
> 
> I have cramp in my bloody foot and its making my toes go deformed...arghhhhh!!! xx
> 
> i'm sure you'll be fine in time for the dress:flower:. it really can't be too long now. :rofl::rofl: too funny- i hate having a cramp in my foot it totally makes your toes go all crazy!!!!Click to expand...

It did it looked like my great Grandma's and she had terrible arthritis(sp) in hers!!! lol x


----------



## chachadada

MrsJ08 said:


> I'm sorry that I went AWOL yesterday, I had quite a traumatic time and it's taken me a while to come to terms with things.
> 
> I had my MW appointment at 9.30 am and had to go alone as DH was on a course. I was 35 minutes late going in so was a bit tense by the time I got through the door. However, I had a nice chat with the MW's as there were two in with me and got ready for them to give me my Sweep. Just as she was about to do it, the MW (thankfully she was a Senior MW!) decided to check the position of the baby. Yes, you've guessed it - the baby has turned back to breech :cry: I burst into tears immediately. The MW said she was 99% sure but wanted a second opinion so she went off to find my Consultant. The Consultant came back with a portable scanner and confirmed that the baby is indeed breech again.
> 
> I feel devastated to be honest, as you all know I had to get approval from the Consultant MW to use water for labour, did Moxibustion when the baby was breech before, have attended active birth classes and listened to Hypnobirthing CD's as I wanted a 100% natural birth. To find out at this late stage (it's my due date today) that, that isn't going to be possible has really knocked me for six. I came back from the hospital and cried for three hours.
> 
> Eventually I managed to calm down, my DH came home to comfort me and discuss our limited options. It really scares me to think I could easily have gone into Labour with an undiagnosed breech, thank goodness it was the Senior MW that saw me yesterday. The hospital did offer me an ECV, one MW was positive about trying it but the other wasn't. I decided to get an objective opinion so called my Aunt who is a Senior Sister in Casualty - she immediately advised me not to have it. My Aunt told me about a website called Birth Choices which gives you the actual statistics for your hospital - not the national average. Here is the link if anyone is interested https://www.birthchoiceuk.com/Professionals/Frame.htm I had been told that the chance of the ECV working was about 40-50% which is the national average, however when I checked the actual statistics for my hospital there was only a 15.2% success rate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 89.1% of Breech Babies born at term at my hospital are delivered by C-Section including those that were undiagnosed prior to labour. With those kinds of statistics in play, my rational mathematical DH, had no doubts about what we should do.
> 
> Therefore, I have decided to accept the C-Section that they have booked for me and I will be meeting my baby tomorrow (16th). I have to report to the Labour Ward at 7.30am and assuming there are no emergencies, I hope to meet my baby within a few hours of arrival. I have been told that I can have music and they will do their best to make the birth the way I want it. My main priority is to have skin-to-skin as soon as possible as I really want to try and BF. I will probably be kept in hospital until Sat/Sun and luckily my Mum has now arranged to come up Mon-Thurs to support me as DH will be on his Course.
> 
> I'm still feeling very emotional about the situation and can't quite get my head around the fact that the baby managed to turn back at such a late stage. I think I may have a very stubborn character on my hands.
> 
> Please can I ask a favour - if you are on my facebook would you mind not mentioning it as I have only told my parents and brother and don't really want to talk about it today while I'm trying to prepare myself mentally. I'm glad I've got you guys to share this with. I know many of you will understand why I am so upset that it has come to this. But, I haven't at any point lost sight of the most important thing, a happy healthy baby regardless of how it is delivered.
> 
> I will text Blob/Jellycat with an update as soon as I am able after the op.
> 
> If you have made it this far, thanks for listening :hugs: I will lurk on BnB today but may not post much depending on how I feel
> 
> xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: cant wait to read ur birth story and see pics when bubba is here, thinking of ya hun..i got my sweep today im 4 days over due and very emotional! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi ladies, sorry I've been awol. I've been totally over-whelmed by the whole birth experience and am still trying to get my head round it all. I'm recovering well from the op mainly due to my amazing husband. I'll put pics and birth story up soon but thought I should apologise for the lack of updates on the first page. Jellycat has kindly kept track of it for me so I'll update shortly.

Thanks also to Little A for updating you all :hugs:

xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I've been awol. I've been totally over-whelmed by the whole birth experience and am still trying to get my head round it all. I'm recovering well from the op mainly due to my amazing husband. I'll put pics and birth story up soon but thought I should apologise for the lack of updates on the first page. Jellycat has kindly kept track of it for me so I'll update shortly.
> 
> Thanks also to Little A for updating you all :hugs:
> 
> xx

Congrats hun and its totally understandable which im sure i will find out when LO decided he finally wants to meet us!!!!! lol xx


----------



## berkeley130

lilbumpblue said:


> berkeley130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilbumpblue said:
> 
> 
> Lets hope so Berkley...its totally not the way i planned he should have come a couple of weeks before my due date so id have an extra couple of weeks to get into my size 8 bridesmaid dress on 29th Oct!!!! Arghhhhhhhhhh!!
> 
> I have cramp in my bloody foot and its making my toes go deformed...arghhhhh!!! xx
> 
> i'm sure you'll be fine in time for the dress:flower:. it really can't be too long now. :rofl::rofl: too funny- i hate having a cramp in my foot it totally makes your toes go all crazy!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> It did it looked like my great Grandma's and she had terrible arthritis(sp) in hers!!! lol xClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: that's not attractive LOL


----------



## berkeley130

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I've been awol. I've been totally over-whelmed by the whole birth experience and am still trying to get my head round it all. I'm recovering well from the op mainly due to my amazing husband. I'll put pics and birth story up soon but thought I should apologise for the lack of updates on the first page. Jellycat has kindly kept track of it for me so I'll update shortly.
> 
> Thanks also to Little A for updating you all :hugs:
> 
> xx

Hi Fish and Chips!! 
Again, congrats on the arrival of your boy!!! So happy for you! I hope for a speedy recovery for you :). xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi guys


I sometimes go on stumble when im bored and stumble aimlessly round the internet.

( www.stumbleupon.com )

Got directed to this video. Bit spooky, but worth a look if you are 

1.very incredibly bored like i am right now

2. like paranormal stuff.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5_RpNgxptQ

Had me looking behind me and getting a bit weirded out!


----------



## Jellycat

F&C Hope this is what you meant :-

Some may already be on the front sheet but I thought best to include all !

Danielle K - Henry Dennis Born 13th Sept weighing 7lbs 12oz

Sciencemum - Violet Jayne Born 8th Sept weighing 4lbs 11oz

Jenos - Joel Samuel Born 10th Sept weighing 8lbs 6oz

Lauraperrysan - Dawson Brian Born 2nd Sept weighing 9lb 9oz

Bump2b - Owen Born 1st Sept weighing 8lbs 6oz

Scotsgal24 - Amy Born 8th Sept weighing 5lbs 6oz

Blondie - Ben Born 9th Sept weighing 6lbs 9oz

Blob - Rosalie Hope Born 9th Sept weighing 8lbs 9oz

Apaton - Eoghan Born 6th Sept weighing 8lbs 5oz

Louise3512uk - Lilia Rose Born 6th Sept weighing 6lB 11oz

Daisybell - Ollie Born 11th Sept weighing 8lbs 8oz

STMW - Roxy Born 7th Sept weighing 5lbs 15 1/2oz

Drazic >3 - Melody Izabelle Born 5th Sept weighing 8lb 1oz

ThatGirl - Alfie Born 5th Sept weighing 7lb 4oz

Manchester_lu - Noah Jacob Born 8th Sept weighing 8lb 3oz

Sevilla - Molly Born 8th Sept weighing 7lb 5oz

Also new member to be added:
Lexi88 - Due 22nd Sept with a boy

SRTBaby - Simon Born 10th Sept weight unknown

Sorry if I have missed anyone xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

emzdreamgirl said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> I sometimes go on stumble when im bored and stumble aimlessly round the internet.
> 
> ( www.stumbleupon.com )
> 
> Got directed to this video. Bit spooky, but worth a look if you are
> 
> 1.very incredibly bored like i am right now
> 
> 2. like paranormal stuff.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5_RpNgxptQ
> 
> Had me looking behind me and getting a bit weirded out!

How bizarre!!! One thing i find strange is that the dogs didnt go to the door when it was opening and closing...Phoenix certainly would have done!! x


----------



## emzdreamgirl

lilbumpblue said:


> emzdreamgirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> I sometimes go on stumble when im bored and stumble aimlessly round the internet.
> 
> ( www.stumbleupon.com )
> 
> Got directed to this video. Bit spooky, but worth a look if you are
> 
> 1.very incredibly bored like i am right now
> 
> 2. like paranormal stuff.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5_RpNgxptQ
> 
> Had me looking behind me and getting a bit weirded out!
> 
> How bizarre!!! One thing i find strange is that the dogs didnt go to the door when it was opening and closing...Phoenix certainly would have done!! xClick to expand...

Yeah i noticed that. Also they seem to look behind the camera a bit too as if they are looking at a person behind it.

I love watching stuff like this, scares the shit out of me, but i cant help it!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

emzdreamgirl said:


> lilbumpblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emzdreamgirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> I sometimes go on stumble when im bored and stumble aimlessly round the internet.
> 
> ( www.stumbleupon.com )
> 
> Got directed to this video. Bit spooky, but worth a look if you are
> 
> 1.very incredibly bored like i am right now
> 
> 2. like paranormal stuff.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5_RpNgxptQ
> 
> Had me looking behind me and getting a bit weirded out!
> 
> How bizarre!!! One thing i find strange is that the dogs didnt go to the door when it was opening and closing...Phoenix certainly would have done!! xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah i noticed that. Also they seem to look behind the camera a bit too as if they are looking at a person behind it.
> 
> I love watching stuff like this, scares the shit out of me, but i cant help it!!!Click to expand...

I agree totally love it!! haha!! Im a bit of a sceptic so like to believe but then look for reasons to say its fake iykwim!?! x


----------



## Jellycat

Mrs J - I wish their was the option for a big hug button at the bottom of your post. I know how much effort you put into turning your baby. :hugs:

Just think this time tomorrow you'll be holding your little one and all will be forgotten, try not to worry too much today xxx

Becs - Hope things get moving for you today, what did you do last night to get the contractions? Whatever it was do it again !!! Good Luck


----------



## FirstBean

MrsJ sorry to hear your baby has turned, but as people have said at least you get to meet baby tomorrow.

:dust: to all those who want it


----------



## drea2904

:hug: :hug: :hug: Mrs j, my heart goes out to you after managing to get bubs in position and then move, once lo is here safe and sound this will hopefully all be forgotten about.xxxxx

Labour dust girlies, quite a few overdue, really feel for you all.xx

im thinking i may need to call hospital today, this pressure is unbelievable, i am in so much pain:( couldnt get up last night with pain. ill try a wee bath first, really been putting off going over as i think ill get kept in and really dont want to be away from mason for long but if this continues I need to give in and think of me and this lil one, im no good to mason in this state.xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

drea2904 said:


> :hug: :hug: :hug: Mrs j, my heart goes out to you after managing to get bubs in position and then move, once lo is here safe and sound this will hopefully all be forgotten about.xxxxx
> 
> Labour dust girlies, quite a few overdue, really feel for you all.xx
> 
> im thinking i may need to call hospital today, this pressure is unbelievable, i am in so much pain:( couldnt get up last night with pain. ill try a wee bath first, really been putting off going over as i think ill get kept in and really dont want to be away from mason for long but if this continues I need to give in and think of me and this lil one, im no good to mason in this state.xx

Oooh that sound painful hun best get checked out, hope you r feeling better soon! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi f&c! Nice to hear from you! Hope your little boy is settling in well sweetie. Congrats again, he is so gorgeous! 

Aww jelly you're a doll doing that! Can't believe how many are here now... Is that 65 now including fishy? Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi f&c! Nice to hear from you! Hope your little boy is settling in well sweetie. Congrats again, he is so gorgeous! 

Aww jelly you're a doll doing that! Can't believe how many are here now... Is that 65 now including fishy? Xx


----------



## mixedmama

MrsJ, massive hugs to you and I'm so sorry you're not getting the birth you wanted :( I can imagine how upset you must be but you'll feel so much better when you get to see your LO tomorrow! xx

STMW, Roxy is gorgeous! Little stunner :)

September babies are quite stubborn aren't they?? Lots of ladies are still overdue!

:dust: :dust:

I woke up with dull period-like cramps this morning but they disappeared. Not getting my hopes up anyway. I'm going to take a nice walk to the hair salon today since the sun is out! I've been treating myself a lot lately hehe, but it makes me feel tons better.
My midwife said she will be giving me a sweep on next appointment on monday (I'll be 40+1) but I'm thinking of refusing it, it's only one day after my due date. Anyone else been offered a sweep this early? I thought they were usually offered at 41 weeks? xx


----------



## becs0375

Lilbumpblue, I hope the halti works for you!! I have just taken Murphy out on his!!

Mixedmama, I had a sweep on Monday and I was 40+5! Got offered another one at the end of the week but said no as I get induced on Monday if nothing happens!!

Just been for a walk and have had twinges and cramping all the way round!! Gonna get on my ball after lunch!!


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: mrsj08 can't believe baby has turned round again, so frustrating for you. Very exciting that you'll meet baby soon though! 

Roxy is gorgeous stmw! 

Mixedmama personally I would take the sweep since I don't really see it as intervention, but it's totally up to you whether you want to or not. 

Just had my GTT, what fun! Just seems so pointless at this stage - I'll be 39 weeks by the time the results are back - not really long enough to do anything about it if it was positive anyway!


----------



## Carley22

mixed mama if your pregnancy is considered Low Risk and it is your first they will offer a sweep at 40 then again at 41..... i was really looking forward t mine just to see if it did anything but as i considered "High risk" they refused to do it... gutted!!! 

Mrs Jo i'm so sorry that you aren't getting the birth you want but on the other hand i am a little jealous that you get to meet your LO tomorrow.... 

i wish i knew when this baby was going to arrive half the bother is not knowing!! i don't mind being overdue as long as i could say it'll come at 40+6 or something... i suppose it will DEFINITELY be here within 13 days.......


----------



## Cafferine

Well I had consultant today and she gave me an internal and said i'm 2cm, soft cervix and head is very low. She gave me a stretch and booked me in for induction on Sunday but doesn't think I will need it, if i get that far they will break my waters straight away and put me on a drip no pressarys needed.


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Cafferine said:


> Well I had consultant today and she gave me an internal and said i'm 2cm, soft cervix and head is very low. She gave me a stretch and booked me in for induction on Sunday but doesn't think I will need it, if i get that far they will break my waters straight away and put me on a drip no pressarys needed.

Yay for meeting your LO soon. She could be here by the end of the weekend! Good thing pessary not needed. Hopefully it will be stress free and as natural as possible for you. x


----------



## becs0375

Cafferine, thats brilliant news!! Thats what my mw told me on Monday!! I have my induction booked for Monday, heres hoping we don't need them!!

Carley, shame you couldn't have a sweep, my mw did tell me they are not that succesful xx She kept saying sex was better lol!!

Had a nice afternoon, watched a movie with Ian snuggled on the sofa, its like an autumn day out there!! Getting alot of tightenings and I feel quite damp down below, not nice!!


----------



## Asher

becs0375 said:


> Lilbumpblue, I hope the halti works for you!! I have just taken Murphy out on his!!
> 
> Mixedmama, I had a sweep on Monday and I was 40+5! Got offered another one at the end of the week but said no as I get induced on Monday if nothing happens!!
> 
> Just been for a walk and have had twinges and cramping all the way round!! Gonna get on my ball after lunch!!

We use the Halti's with both our dogs, work like a dream, even on a big lumbering greedy labrador!!

Things seem to be moving along for a few ladies today what with tightenings, bump pain and "dampness" ha ha!! 

Good to hear from you F&C!! xx

Emzdreamgirl, that footage had me really on edge! There was a noise from my fridge behind me and I almost jumped out of my skin!!! x


----------



## Carley22

Asher i went to watch it and then paused it just before it started - think id have been a mess all day on my own otherwise. such a wimp lol.


----------



## Carley22

hpw many posts do i need to put on here to get us off page 666?


----------



## Carley22

............................

EDIT - yey!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Emzdreamgirl, that footage had me really on edge! There was a noise from my fridge behind me and I almost jumped out of my skin!!! x[/QUOTE]
:rofl:



Carley22 said:


> Asher i went to watch it and then paused it just before it started - think id have been a mess all day on my own otherwise. such a wimp lol.

:rofl:



Carley22 said:


> hpw many posts do i need to put on here to get us off page 666?

:rofl:
You did it!!xx

glad i came on here, so funny! xx

Bit of a non believer with it all, I am a scientifically minded person believing everything can be proved, (oh i just love Jonathan Creek!!) it makes religion a bit of a divided subject, and things like ghosts, although i have had orbs in photos that have then been wiped off my laptop and camera with no explanation, and doors slamming in a house i used to live in, things going missing from another, and my son saying he saw a man walk down our stairs and through the wall!! I live in a new house now having always lived in old ones, ignorance is bliss!!


----------



## daniellelk

afternoon/evening ladies!!
How are we all? Sorry there's to many page's for me to catch up on :/


----------



## emzdreamgirl

babythinkpink said:


> Emzdreamgirl, that footage had me really on edge! There was a noise from my fridge behind me and I almost jumped out of my skin!!! x

:rofl:



Carley22 said:


> Asher i went to watch it and then paused it just before it started - think id have been a mess all day on my own otherwise. such a wimp lol.

:rofl:



Carley22 said:


> hpw many posts do i need to put on here to get us off page 666?

:rofl:
You did it!!xx

glad i came on here, so funny! xx

Bit of a non believer with it all, I am a scientifically minded person believing everything can be proved, (oh i just love Jonathan Creek!!) it makes religion a bit of a divided subject, and things like ghosts, although i have had orbs in photos that have then been wiped off my laptop and camera with no explanation, and doors slamming in a house i used to live in, things going missing from another, and my son saying he saw a man walk down our stairs and through the wall!! I live in a new house now having always lived in old ones, ignorance is bliss!![/QUOTE]


I can never decide whether i believe or not, i guess its all about being rational and finding a reason for it being fake.

When my little brother was about 5 or 6 he saw a lady walk through our living room wall and out the door and ran into the hallway to find out where she had gone. We were a bit spooked out and questioned him on what she looked like, but didnt really take him seriously. Turns out my grandad had been taken into a big london hospital that night with health problems and when my mum went to visit him she realised that the nurses there were dressed exactly the same as my brother had described.
That was weird. 

Also we stayed in a haunted house in Scotland once. Didnt realise that before we went, but during the week we were there my dad managed to fall through a chair when it broke, my other little brother who was about 4 at the time fell over and smashed a glass and cut all his arms and legs, and we had a car crash when out one day on a trip. And several other little things. We didnt think anything of it, but were told the house was haunted when we got back. A lot of things to happen by coincidence, maybe coincidence but ....hhmmmm


----------



## Carley22

hey danielle hows things?


----------



## emzdreamgirl

hi danielle!!


----------



## daniellelk

All good at this end, i'm just abit achy :/ 
I'm on my own tomorrow....well tonight...Mike's stopping in the spare bed during the week. so he get's enough sleep for work, and he's back at work tomorrow :(


----------



## ladykara

SRTbaby, congrats honey, on due date too.. only 3-5% come on their due date .. so thats amazing !!

MrsJ08- babe im soooooooooooo sorry to hear your LO has gone back to breech, it must be really hard not to be able to have the birth you wanted...but you get to see you LO tomorrow.. good luck honey ill be thinking of you xxx

Stm- she is soo cute, i see you have the i love my bear chair too.. god what a pain that was to put together !!

F&C- welcome back babe.. cant wait to read your birth story x


Emdreamgirl- OMG now that scared the crap out of me.. glad i didnt watch that while hubby was on nights !!! im going to pretend its a fake or i wont be sleeping tonight...thanks for posting i love those things


----------



## stmw

ladykara said:


> Stm- she is soo cute, i see you have the i love my bear chair too.. god what a pain that was to put together !!

thankyou!! indeed - it was a mission! Worth it though - i love the i love my bear stuff - got nearly all of it haha!!

xxxxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girlies, how you all doing? :dust: for overdue girls Xx


----------



## Krakir

Cafferine thats what i was told on friday too! FX'd it gets us somewhere :dust:

and mixedmama, i had a sweep at my 39 week appointment (as i was already 2cm and 50% effaced) however it didn't do anything :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi ladies, just to let you know I've written my birth story on my journal. Wasn't sure if I should post it on here as it's pretty traumatic! Hugs to all x


----------



## NurseKel

Mrs jo, I am so sorry to hear little one has gone back breech. These babies are really a pain sometimes aren't they? It's really sad when they are creating havoc and they aren't even out of the womb yet! Big hugs honey.
As for me I'm waiting at the office now for a scan followed by an appt with my doctor. I just know it will be the same ol news with nothing exciting to report. Ugh.
Labor dust to those that need it.


----------



## becs0375

NurseKel, I really hope you get some positive news xx

Danielle, gald you are ok xx

I really want tonight to be the night!!! I am completely pissed off with it all now, my bump is sore and stretched to max capasity!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

becs0375 said:


> I really want tonight to be the night!!! I am completely pissed off with it all now, my bump is sore and stretched to max capasity!!!

Hun its very strange we are a day apart and that is exactly how i felt yesterday at exactly 1 week overdue!! xx :hugs:

Dont know if im coming down with a cold or sinusitis but i keep getting a burning feeling like when you go swimming and the water gets up your nose lol, i really do hope it isnt though!! xx


----------



## becs0375

I guess something has gotta give soon, she can't stay in there forever, altho it bloody feels like I am never going to meet her!! I have had a funny head on and off all afternoon and evening, feels sinusy!! I feel like I am coming down with something too, maybe its our bodies way of ejecting the babies!!!!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

becs0375 said:


> I guess something has gotta give soon, she can't stay in there forever, altho it bloody feels like I am never going to meet her!! I have had a funny head on and off all afternoon and evening, feels sinusy!! I feel like I am coming down with something too, maybe its our bodies way of ejecting the babies!!!!!!

No way...its like we were separated at birth the way we are feeling things!!! hahaha x 

Must be...i find that really strange!! xx


----------



## becs0375

Had a bounce on my ball, feel like I am living on it atm!!! Ian is gonna give me a foot massage, think I am gonna take some paracetamol for my head, just hope I sleep ok later!!


----------



## genies girl

ive just written my birth story in the birth story section if anyone wants to pass the time and read it xx


----------



## Carley22

nite nite xxx


----------



## Asher

Evening ladies!

Big hugs all round. Hope everyone is okay.

F&C I will head to your journal and have a read. x

Good luck to everyone waiting on results and waiting for movement in the labour direction!

MrsJ, I will be thinking of you tomorrow and waiting for updates. Can't wait to find out whether you have a girlie or a boy! Big hugs in anticipation.

Will be on again in the middle of the night I'm sure. It's so frustrating not being able to type a decent response in the night as I'm on my phone, which is not the most hi-tech phone in the land!

Night night all!! xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aww :dust: overdue girls Xx becs I have a feeling tonights the night for you... hope I'm right! COME ON BABIES! Xx


----------



## Asher

Emzywemzy said:


> Aww :dust: overdue girls Xx becs I have a feeling tonights the night for you... hope I'm right! COME ON BABIES! Xx

:baby::baby::baby: Come on babies!!!!

Emzy, that pic of Holly you just posted on FB got me in tears!! I really don't know why! I think it's the best pic I've seen of her. I love a baby in a sleeping bag, they look so sweet. But she looks as though she's almost smiling! Little honey! x


----------



## celestek89

OMG!!! Just signed on and since last night the score has gone from 46 to 59?????? Surely it has to be my turn soon hahaha


----------



## limpetsmum

Pah, evening ladies.......i'm still pregnant! :dohh: Despite my 4 hour walk yesterday, last nights curry & tonights vicious aqua natal session :haha: TUFTY GET OUT!!!!!



> anyone crazy enough to try castor oil?

 ummmmm NO! I can cope without vomiting & diarrhoea thanks very much! 



> Limpets - asked MW about waterbirth and induction she said if use pessary and it then progresses normally you can have waterbirth. If concerned with movement, bp or heart rate or need drip these woold be the only reasons not to be allowed a WB.

 Thanks very muich hun - appreciate the info, i'm gonna go in DEMANDING a water birth if all goes ok with the pessaries lol.



> Theres a baby boom this september because of all the snow england had apparently

 As long as no-one is taking my bed up on saturday i don't mind being one of a majority :haha:



> Just been bouncing on my ball again, have to say its doing naff all!!

 Same here :shrug:



> I've been noticing an unusual amount of discharge for me, its not tons, nothing that's soaking a pad, but enough that it (sorry tmi!!) kind of drips when im on the toilet. nor is it completely clear, its more watery than usual, but there is still a bit of a "creaminess" to it. Would any of you go in to get checked for that? Or is it just my wishful thinking taking its toll on me again??

 I've had this for 24 hours now so i called my triage unit today - they said it's normal leading up to labour & as long as it's still creamy (ie not clear) & not soaking through then it's not likely to be waters :thumbup:. I've had to start wearing a panty liner to soak it up through :blush: niiice!

MrsJ08 :hugs: sweetheart! I hope all goes smoothly for you hun, still practice your hypnobirthing as both you & baby will still benefit during your section & hopefully deliver you a nice calm little bundle of joy! I appreciate your upset - this is my biggest fear too, just remember the health of you & your baby is the most important.....the birth is just a tiny part of a whole huge future for you all. Thinking of you tomorrow hun - wish i could give you :hugs: in real life, lots of love from us xxx

Only skimmed through the posts so i'm srry if i've missed anything vital!

Sleep - who mentioned sleep? Sleep would be amazing!!! I go to bed at midnight with DH, listen to classic fm until about 2am when i can't feel my hips anymore then i get up & have a drink & watch TV or read until about 5am, then back to bed, cuddle up to DH until his alarm goes off at 6am, get up & do his breakfast (for want of something to do by now) sit in bed whilst he gets ready. Once he leaves at 7.15 i nap for about an hour then get up to start my day.....i really don't know how i am still alive!!!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks for all your messages of support ladies. They mean a lot and I really appreciate it. I'm off to bed now as I have to be at the hospital for 7.30 am. I will send an update as soon as I can. 

Lot's of :dust: to all those needing it.

I'll see you all on the other side!

Night x


----------



## Jellycat

Night Louise and Good Luck xxx


----------



## stmw

good luck mrsj!!

xxxx


----------



## becs0375

Mrs J, good luck, I will be thinking of you xxx

Limpets, your nights sounds like mine! I am sick of it now!!

Both my bloody legs feel like they are going to drop off, they ache like I have been out for a run, I thought they might have swollen up but they haven't, I just feel generally pap. Taken some more paracetamols but tbh they do naff all. Sick to death of thinking that any twinge could be the start of something, poor Ian must be so fed up of me moaning, and I am now moaning about moaning!! I am so emotional, I feel like giving up, I don't know why I keep hoping she will come when its obvious she won't till I am induced now!!!


----------



## genies girl

becs you poor thing moan away, come on baby its time to come. :)
ill keep eveything crossed for you x


----------



## becs0375

Genies, hows things with you?? Must be feeding time for you xx


----------



## Asher

Becs just think, however crappy you feel, soon you'll be up checking on the forum and fb with hope at feeding time in the night! I just wish you could get a decent kip and then go off into labour cos you're really suffering at the mo. 
Sam's had a weird night. I've been lay down feeding him since about 3ish or just b4. I was just about to change his bum when he did the biggest exploding poo yet! I waited til I thought he was done and changed him, and halfway through he did a pile more all over my hand. I'm sure he half smiled when he did it! 
Am hoping he'll be done topping up in a mo and I can put him down. Need a couple of hours sleep instead of the dozing i've been getting for the last couple of hours! 
Becs, hopefully you're peacefully snoozing away now. Xx


----------



## Asher

Grrrr double post!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi guys,
Mrs jo8 we will all be thinking of you today, hoping that everything is as natural as possible for you. I'm sure it will. 
Becs-really feel for you, you must be pulling your hair out now with the frustration. Are you booked in for an induction? 


Well it's my due date today....went for a curry last night. Before we had eaten I started getting strong pains - I'd liken it to a throbbing pain and and it went on for about a minute. Quite intense. Dh just sat staring at me. I was thinking...please be the start of something.....then nothing....typical! Grrrrr. Hoping it's a move in the right direction though.


----------



## Asher

Happy due date Emz!! x


----------



## lilbumpblue

Morning everyone...well i feel like absolute rubbish today, been up on & off all night with really uncomfortable crampy & tight bump that kept waking me up :( ...definately coming down with something too feel all full of cold and snuffly (which is funnily enough how i was when i first discovered i was pregnant)!! So hopefully this is it 9 day late lol!! xx

Asher im sure that was lovely at that time of the morning...the amount of times that has happened to me at work...bit different when its someone elses baby/child though whose poo you get covered in! Blurgh!!! DF says he will be fine with wet nappies but as am qualified to change nappies i am responsible for the soiled ones. Crazy! :wacko: x

Good luck MrsJo!! xx Happy due date Em!!! x

Well im off to see the midwife at 11:30 for a membrane sweep :blush: x


----------



## becs0375

Emz, my induction date is Monday!!! Hope you are ok?? Happy due date!

Asher, bless Sam, has he got a poorly tum?!!

Lilbumpblue, thats exactly how I was when I found out I was pregnant!! Good luck with the sweep!!

I am up had some toast and tea, my bloody arse cheeks and legs ache like mad, my pelvis feels like its going to snap in half!! I am sat here in my pjs, gonna clean the kitchen, whizz hoover round and clean the bathroom!! Murphy has a limpy front leg so going to rest him this morning, mind you he is fast asleep on our bed!!!
Hope all is going well for Mrs J, she has had a rotten time and if there is a God, he will grant her a relaxing birth xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning,

F&C, will get a nice :coffee: and have a read later! Hope your feeling ok now! xx:hugs:

Good luck for today MrsJ08, I love the 'see you on the other side' comment, it's certainly what it feels like!!

Becs, huge :hugs: xx

Lilbumpblue, :hugs: to you too, good luck with the sweep, hope it kick starts something for you xx

Emzy, I shouldn't be on the fence about weird happenings really, like i said i have always lived in old houses and seen enough or my family has to be convinced something is 'out there' I grew up in a house that had a little girl die in my bedroom of neglect, i never knew about it til some years after we had moved, but it explained lots that as a child confused me, I wouldn't go out of my room so resulted in bedwetting til a very late age, as soon as we moved it stopped. So did sleepwalking, i would wake up on the sofa downstairs, used to freak me out!! 
My Mum saw the little girl once, she was stood watching my mum who had not realised at the time til she turned round that she was wearing something we didn't have (she thought it was me or my sister out of the corner of her eye) and she had gone.
:hugs:

Happy due date Em xx:hugs:

Sorry that is as much as is on my catch up under my post, sorry to those i have missed!

Not a bad night, just so aware of bump, I need wriggles and get all worried when i don't get them, poor bump is constantly being prodded! I am getting movement, but when baby is asleep nothing seems to get it to move, once awake it is pretty active! 
3 days left til due date, dd was on time and i sooooooooooo hope this one is, have had increased discharge and the odd bh but nothing much, baby feels low and sharp at night, but i had no symptoms with my last labour, i was asleep when waters went then it took 32 hours for anything to kick off.
Come on baby, Mummy so ready to meet you now!

Lazy day planned, dh taken children to school, nice when i can laze about in my jim jams a bit longer!

Hope everyone has a great day, :dust: to those who want it xx

Ps tomorrow would be good for me, my dd and ds have both got birthdays on 28th, Jan and April, well my other dd is 17th Jan so 17th Sept would be cute!!:happydance:

Back later 

:baby:tp xx


----------



## berkeley130

good morning!!:coffee:
8 days over due today. had some cramps during the night but went away this morning. sweep scheduled for tomorrow morning at 9am. wish me luck please i need some!! did a sweep help anyone here to move things along?

becs,
big hug to you :hugs:. i see you have your induction scheduled for monday. i seriously consider doing the exact same thing if the sweep doesn't work for me tomorrow. our babies might arrive on the same day afterall:pink: 
how do you feel today?

littlebumpblue,
how are you today? i had a horrible day yesterday- total emotional wreck!!
feel like someone put a plug in my body and baby will never come out. 
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Asher

Morning Becs, no I don't think he's got upset tum, just breastmilk poo which he fires out at a rate of notts! Thank goodness it doesn't smell too bad or it would be awful to clean up!! x

Hope some of you overdue ladies go off into labour today!

Jack is at nursery this afternoon on his own for an hour and a half - I think I will be the crying one!! 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

awww Becs you're still here! I was wondering if my prediction of last night would come true... I'll stop making predictions now as I'm rubbish. I predicted Carley would go 2 days early but she didn't lol 

:dust: for the overdue club 

My mum is a star- she's been visiting this week and has been really helpful cleaning the house and stuff and last night she told me to go for a nap at 10pm as I was knackered and it was soon to be Holly O'Clock (she's awake ALL night!) and she'd wake me in a bit. Well next thing I knew it was 4am! She'd let me sleep all that time and stayed up with a very awake Holly! When I got up, Holly fell back to sleep but I didn't risk taking her upstairs so I just kipped on the sofa til she woke up at 5.30 for a feed and she' still asleep now... just starting to stir for a feed. Maybe we are finally getting in a routine?! Dare I say it?! lol She has gone from feeding every 2-3 hours to 3-4 and sometimes even 4 hours now which is FAB! Hopefully she'll keep it up. 

Asher to go with your middle of the night poo session, I had a middle of the night projectile vomiting session at 5.30am... she was sick all over me and the sofa lol

:hugs: to you all and 

:dust: to the overdue ladies xx


----------



## limpetsmum

> Limpets, your nights sounds like mine! I am sick of it now!!
> 
> Both my bloody legs feel like they are going to drop off, they ache like I have been out for a run, I thought they might have swollen up but they haven't, I just feel generally pap. Taken some more paracetamols but tbh they do naff all. Sick to death of thinking that any twinge could be the start of something, poor Ian must be so fed up of me moaning, and I am now moaning about moaning!! I am so emotional, I feel like giving up, I don't know why I keep hoping she will come when its obvious she won't till I am induced now!

Aww hunny :hugs: i am totally with you here - if you need a moany text buddy you can have my mobile number just PM me :winkwink:.



> 8 days over due today. had some cramps during the night but went away this morning. sweep scheduled for tomorrow morning at 9am. wish me luck please i need some!! did a sweep help anyone here to move things along?

 I'd love to give any other reply but i've just had my 3rd this morning :nope:

Well yesterday my friend came over to see me & take me out to lunch - bless they have all been lovely in distracting me (well - all the mum ones anyway). Then i went to aqua natal in an attempt to shake Tufty out :haha: sadly it didn't work - he/she just went to sleep :dohh:. Midwife came this morning to check me over at home one last time & repeat my sweep, she was very gutted to inform me nothing had changed so induction on saturday is almost 99.9% certain :sad1:. My back ache & period type pains have settled off again too, bloody lazy baby - we will have stern words when i do meet him/her!!!
DH has taken this afternoon off to come home & try to do his bit :rofl: & the same tomorrow afternoon :blush:. Going to the afternoon session of aqua natal again today & i'm just off to get the housework done & change the bed etc so it's all nice & fresh (ish) for when i come out of hospital & i can get the bulk of the washing done before i go in :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is ok

Sending :dust: to everyone who is still still waiting :hugs:

Catch up again later xxx


----------



## becs0375

Berkeley, I am ok, was quite emotional in the night as I was so achy, I would still ask for an induction date, at least then the end is in sight and you can deffo say that that is the final day lol!!! I really hope your sweep works xxx

Asher, I am sure Jack will have a blast!!!!

Emzy, I wish I had a crystal ball to predict when she would arrive!!!

Have done all my housework, cleaned my bathroom and washing out. Think I might try and have a nap ina bit, I am sure I am just running on my reserves but I need them for when Hope finally is here!! Ian is being amazing, he said to me last night that he would let me sleep as much as I wanted when she is here as he wants to be so hands on with feeding and everything else!! I don't mind taking a back seat for the 2 weeks he is off lol!!


----------



## becs0375

Limpets, I keep thinking the more we try the less they seem to want to come out!! Things seem to have really quietened down for the stars lately, maybe there will be a mass exodus this weekend for us all xxx


----------



## berkeley130

limpetsmum said:


> Limpets, your nights sounds like mine! I am sick of it now!!
> 
> Both my bloody legs feel like they are going to drop off, they ache like I have been out for a run, I thought they might have swollen up but they haven't, I just feel generally pap. Taken some more paracetamols but tbh they do naff all. Sick to death of thinking that any twinge could be the start of something, poor Ian must be so fed up of me moaning, and I am now moaning about moaning!! I am so emotional, I feel like giving up, I don't know why I keep hoping she will come when its obvious she won't till I am induced now!
> 
> Aww hunny :hugs: i am totally with you here - if you need a moany text buddy you can have my mobile number just PM me :winkwink:.
> 
> 
> 
> 8 days over due today. had some cramps during the night but went away this morning. sweep scheduled for tomorrow morning at 9am. wish me luck please i need some!! did a sweep help anyone here to move things along?Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to give any other reply but i've just had my 3rd this morning :nope:
> 
> Well yesterday my friend came over to see me & take me out to lunch - bless they have all been lovely in distracting me (well - all the mum ones anyway). Then i went to aqua natal in an attempt to shake Tufty out :haha: sadly it didn't work - he/she just went to sleep :dohh:. Midwife came this morning to check me over at home one last time & repeat my sweep, she was very gutted to inform me nothing had changed so induction on saturday is almost 99.9% certain :sad1:. My back ache & period type pains have settled off again too, bloody lazy baby - we will have stern words when i do meet him/her!!!
> DH has taken this afternoon off to come home & try to do his bit :rofl: & the same tomorrow afternoon :blush:. Going to the afternoon session of aqua natal again today & i'm just off to get the housework done & change the bed etc so it's all nice & fresh (ish) for when i come out of hospital & i can get the bulk of the washing done before i go in :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok
> 
> Sending :dust: to everyone who is still still waiting :hugs:
> 
> Catch up again later xxxClick to expand...

:hug::hug::hug:
limpet, hang in there!! i agree with becs we're probably all having our babies at the same time. good luck to you!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I can't believe how many overdue babies there are - get a move on little ones, your mums & dads want to meet you! :dust:

For the first time I actually had cramps for a couple of hours last night - I'm guessing they were BH as they were gone by this morning. Still, it's all got to be good right.


----------



## limpetsmum

becs0375 said:


> Limpets, I keep thinking the more we try the less they seem to want to come out!! Things seem to have really quietened down for the stars lately, maybe there will be a mass exodus this weekend for us all xxx

Mines coming out this weekend whether it wants to or not :haha:



> For the first time I actually had cramps for a couple of hours last night - I'm guessing they were BH as they were gone by this morning. Still, it's all got to be good right.

 It certainly is all good hun - i didn't realise BH are a way to kick start the cervix softening :shrug: makes sense why my cervix is still solid as i haven't had any BH, cramps - nada!

Right - definately gotta go & get the house tidy & get ready to go out now lol


----------



## daniellelk

Goodluck today mrsj!!

come on you over due babies!!! :dust:

Had a crappy night tonight until about 2m'ish, H just wouldn't settle, think he was hot, our room was abit warm :/ finally fell asleep tho and didn't hear a peep out of him until he was ready 4more food :)


----------



## Carley22

Good luck Mrs J - hope all goes well for you.
right im off to the beach for a nice long walk and then a cup of tea at the veach hut... might even do y nails whilst im there!!! and if it rains it rains.....


----------



## limpetsmum

Enjoy your walk grumpy pants :haha:.
I'm off to see the girls at work then aqua natal, it helped me get some sleep last night so willing to put the effort in again today :thumbup:

Is anyone interested in some prem baby clothes? I'd guessing i won't need the ones i have now :rofl: so they may as well go to a good home :thumbup: i don't have much but better to be used than sit in the wardrobe. PM me if interested xxx


----------



## cantthink

hello

I ad my baby on 2nd Spt, by planned c-section (breech)

A baby boy- 8 lb- Euan 

Am loving the little fella x


----------



## Mrs_N

congratulations cantthink, lovely name!

Having another totally bleurgh day today. All I want to do is sleep, I feel so drained and that is not like me at all - I never ever nap during the day. It's gone 3o'clock and I haven't done anything at all today.


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats cantthink


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations Cantthink !

MrsN I have days like that, I had really good intentions to do loads of things and be proactive by this time in the day I just can't be bothered and hope I get a second wind.


----------



## Jellycat

From Mrs J:

*Scarlett Melody John born at 12.12 weighing 8lbs 6oz.

Baby has lots of dark hair and feeding well x*


----------



## Dolly.

Hi girls, had my baby boy Tristan on the 14th sept (one day after due date) birth story in birth announcement section, he is a dream, so in love xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congrats to cantthink, wanttobeamummy and MrsJ!! 

Aww MrsJ had a girl!! Gorgeous name too. Thanks for the update Jelly x


----------



## Mrs_N

aw congrats Mrs J and want2beamummy :happydance:


----------



## Boony

congrats to all the new mummies!

I have a naughty baby!! 2 weeks ago he was almost head down just slightly to the left but now he has flipped round and his head is at the top slightly to the right so i have to go to hospital tomorrow for a scan and a talk with the consultant.


----------



## babythinkpink

Oh wow, loads a babies!!

Congrats Cantthink on the birth of your baby boy :hugs:

Congrats Wanttobamummy on the birth of your little boy :hugs:

Congrats MrsJ on the birth of your daughter :hugs:

Feeling sick, drinking fresh pineapple juice, not sure if it will make any difference but making me feel sick!

Just want to hide away now before i get asked any more when i am due, that i must be over, that i must be uncomfortable, etc etc etc, yes, yes I know!! 

Will be back later, pasta and meatballs for tea, tiramisu for puds, a huge one bought just for me and ds, we bought everyone else a big trifle as we are the only 2 that like it, i had a few spoons and it is scrum, not sure if there in any real alcohol in it but for the teeny bit i am eating it can't be that bad!

:hugs:

:baby:tp xx

Oh and someone mentioned breast fed babies poo earlier, I remember being pebble dashed by dd, i lifted her up during a change, she sprayed it out and i was covered from head to toe!!!!!!!Lovely!! :haha:


----------



## babythinkpink

Boony said:


> congrats to all the new mummies!
> 
> I have a naughty baby!! 2 weeks ago he was almost head down just slightly to the left but now he has flipped round and his head is at the top slightly to the right so i have to go to hospital tomorrow for a scan and a talk with the consultant.

Naughty wriggly babies!!:hugs:


----------



## Asher

Congrats Cantthink and Wanttobeamummy!! Well done ladies!

And congrats to Mr and MrsJ on the birth of Scarlett Melody! Beautiful name, and lovely weight too! Hugs for a speedy recovery MrsJ, can't wait to see some pics xx


----------



## apaton

Congrats to the new mummies :wohoo:

:dust: :dust: to ladies who want it xxxx


----------



## Carley22

congrats to all the new mummies - cant wait for stories and pics xx


----------



## daniellelk

congrats new mummies xx


----------



## stmw

congrats to all the new mums =) xxx


----------



## becs0375

Congrats cantthink, wantobemummy and Mrs J xxxxx


----------



## becs0375

I feel really woosy, like I have no energy, I am sure its the weather thats making me feel poo!!! Just made myself a latte, in the hope the caffeine will give me a lift!!!

Mrs J, thats a beautiful name, hope all went well xx

Boony, naughty baby, hope the appointment goes well xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

:dust: and :hugs: x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ha! Just had a look at my 4d pics to see the likeness to 'real life' Holly and look at these 2 pics together! lol

xx
 



Attached Files:







4d.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 5









holly5.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LittleAurora

Emzy thats awsome!!!


----------



## Elphaba

Congrats to all the new mums - especially my bump buddies MrsJ08 and want2beamummy!!!

Still no action here. Not had anything that oculd even be a potential labour sign. Ho hum. Have also had a really lazy, can't-be-bothered day today as well and have acheieved absolutely nothing. Ah well - best enjoy those sorts of days whilst I still can!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

:dust::dust: to all the overdue ladies. Not long now I'm sure. xx

Congratulations to all the new mummies. xx

Riley is catching some :sleep: whilst in his swinging chair (at last)..its the first time he has settled in it after a screamathon!! X

Had a lovely health visitor round earlier who helped me with the breastfeeding as I had picked up bad habits from last time so hopefully he will feed better and therefore settle better...FX'd! 

Just enjoying 2 mins not being a human feeding machine! :haha:

:hugs: to all. xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Teeny, Holly is also napping in her swing- godsends aren't they?! xx


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats all new Mummies


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Emzywemzy said:


> Teeny, Holly is also napping in her swing- godsends aren't they?! xx

I will use it everyday if it carries on working! :winkwink:
Holly is gorgeous by the way. x


----------



## Mrs_N

aw wow emzy, those two pics together are amazing!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Congratulations Mrs J!!!!!!! Lovely cant wait to see pics and hear all about it!! xxx

Also congrats to wannabeamummy & cantthink!!! :) xxx 
 
Well been for my sweep, wasnt that bad at all considering how ill i felt anyway, bit uncomfortable but said she could feel his head and said it was his front fontanelle and that i am 2cm dilated. Been bleeding since having it done which she was fine unless its bright red blood :S! Been booked in for induction for Tuesday 21st when i will be 42 weeks!!

Anyway hope everyone is well and that these babies will make a move soon!!! :dust: to everyone!!! xx


----------



## Krakir

congrats to all the new moms!
i'm so jealous :haha:

Its getting kind of frustrating, every time i have a full bladder, or gas, i get back pain and period cramps, and my hips/thighs start hurting. JUST like how i've been told a contraction feels like. So i get to lay there at 3am reminding myself its just gas -.- and sure enough, it always is.


----------



## Sayuri

congratulations all the new mummies! I am so Happy for you all.

Well I am still pregg I had my sweep yesterday and have been booked in for induction next week 22nd im just so fed up at the moment I just want my bubba here and me and DH are snapping with each other:nope:


----------



## ladykara

cantthink- congrats honey x

Mrs N - i have also been getting cramps... heres hoping its the start for the both of us x

Mrs J- great news.. congrats.. x

want2beamummy- congrats honey x

Emzy- love the photos... you can see the likeness to the 3d, its something im looking forward to.. seeing if there is a likeness to my 3d photo x

Good luck girls...xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Hi LadyK - How you doing ? You been getting any signs or nothing like me ? I keep thinking i'm going to go overdue now and can't stand the heartburn the past couple of days.


----------



## becs0375

Lilbumpblue, that sounds promising, hopefully you won't need induction xxx

Emzy, thats amazing!!

Teeny, those swings are so good!!!

I have period style cramps, gonna get on my ball in a bit, just as soon as Murphy has finished his mad half hour!! Ian is not going into work tomorrow, says he can't be bothered, he starts his paternity leave on Monday!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry Fish & Chips...but we have decided to call our little man Riley Beau Fuller. Please can you update on the front page when you have a spare 5 mins which I can appreciate may be a while!! xx Thank you so much.

Hope you are recovering well and enjoying motherhood. xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Sayuri said:


> congratulations all the new mummies! I am so Happy for you all.
> 
> Well I am still pregg I had my sweep yesterday and have been booked in for induction next week 22nd im just so fed up at the moment I just want my bubba here and me and DH are snapping with each other:nope:

Ooooh iv had mine today and been booked for induction for 21st! Did you get any bleeding after you had it?? x



becs0375 said:


> Lilbumpblue, that sounds promising, hopefully you won't need induction xxx
> 
> Emzy, thats amazing!!
> 
> Teeny, those swings are so good!!!
> 
> I have period style cramps, gonna get on my ball in a bit, just as soon as Murphy has finished his mad half hour!! Ian is not going into work tomorrow, says he can't be bothered, he starts his paternity leave on Monday!!

Thanks hun hopefully not...get bouncing hun! xx


----------



## mixedmama

Cantthink, Mrsj & Want2beamummy, congrats to you all!!
So glad some september stars have made an appearance.

Emzy thats amazing! I should have gone for a 3d/4d scan.

Lil bumpblue, 2cm is great, surely it can't be long now, hopefully something happens before tues.

I've had no niggles at all, I went shopping for even MORE baby clothes today - like as if Ava doesn't have enough clothes as it is.
What do everyones BHs feel like? I've never felt tightenings but I've had period-like pains. Do BHs feel like period cramps? xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Just a quick update before I get back to life with a newborn and a toddler!!
Tobias Oscar (Toby) was born at 1:43 pm on Sept.11, weighing 8 lbs 6 oz.
Induction took awhile to get going, but once I managed to get the dilating going, things progressed really quickly.
I wound up with back labour again and would like to personally thank whoever invented the epidural. Seriously, that is one awesome and useful medical procedure.
Actual pushing stage was so fast: less than twenty minutes from 10 cm to delivery.
Giving birth definitely helped the pelvic pain, but it hasn't resolved, so I am going to see a specialist as soon as I can. I can't believe how hard the last 2-3 weeks of this pregnancy were on my body!
Here is a quick pic of Baby Toby. He is such a sweetheart and oh my god - the smell of newborn babe! I just melt every time I am anywhere near him.
As with all of us who have delivered, I will be checking back when I can, but highly doubt that I will be able to keep up with everyone's news. Please accept my heartfelt congrats to all the new mums and the best wishes for all still waiting for arrivals! 
:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







P1060026.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ladykara

Jellycat said:


> Hi LadyK - How you doing ? You been getting any signs or nothing like me ? I keep thinking i'm going to go overdue now and can't stand the heartburn the past couple of days.

hey honey, i was suffering a few weeks ago, then about 2 weeks ago i felt better, i was able to move around more etc.I felt so good i really forgot i was pregnant sometimes.... nothing like i had been suffering. But yesterday the bruising between my legs came back, back ache and cramps.. I had cramping this afternoon, i went for a walk and then laid down and the cramps went.. I know she wasnt engaged two weeks ago, im preying she is now but its my second so it doesnt normally happen till your in labor. I honestly think ill be over due.. every little pain i prey its the start of something.

I often wonder how your feeling, i feel like i have weeks left... lets hope this weekend is our weekend. Have you had no symptoms at all? have you had a bruising feeling as if someone has kicked you between the legs? love to know whats causing it.. husband is loving all the attention he is getting at the moment, problem is he cant keep up !!! xxx


----------



## becs0375

Congratulations Sarah, Toby is gorgeous xxxx Well done you xx

Lilbumpblue, you had any niggles or anything???

Had a good bounce on my ball, still got back pain and tightenings evry so often!


----------



## ladykara

Sarahkka said:


> Just a quick update before I get back to life with a newborn and a toddler!!
> Tobias Oscar (Toby) was born at 1:43 pm on Sept.11, weighing 8 lbs 6 oz.
> Induction took awhile to get going, but once I managed to get the dilating going, things progressed really quickly.
> I wound up with back labour again and would like to personally thank whoever invented the epidural. Seriously, that is one awesome and useful medical procedure.
> Actual pushing stage was so fast: less than twenty minutes from 10 cm to delivery.
> Giving birth definitely helped the pelvic pain, but it hasn't resolved, so I am going to see a specialist as soon as I can. I can't believe how hard the last 2-3 weeks of this pregnancy were on my body!
> Here is a quick pic of Baby Toby. He is such a sweetheart and oh my god - the smell of newborn babe! I just melt every time I am anywhere near him.
> As with all of us who have delivered, I will be checking back when I can, but highly doubt that I will be able to keep up with everyone's news. Please accept my heartfelt congrats to all the new mums and the best wishes for all still waiting for arrivals!
> :hugs:

awwwwwwwwwwww he is adorable !!! sorry to hear you still have pelvic pain, but how quick was your pushing stage !!! lucky gal x


----------



## lilbumpblue

Not since iv sat down but he was pushing down quite a lot up until then... :) FX!!!! ...keep bouncing girl, although ur gonna end up with leg muscles like a body builder lol x 

Congrats Sarahkaa!!!


----------



## Asher

Evening all!! Not having a good eve with young Sam tonight, so just popping in with a "hi" and a "see you tomorrow"!!


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations Sarahkka - He's lovely xxx

Lady K - Last Thursday to Saturday I was getting constant pains and friday afternoon called DH to ask what his plans were for the weekend as I really thought things were developing.... since Sunday morning absolutly nothing... I get the odd cervical pain but i've been getting that for weeks now. even my SPD pain has improved. I really think i'm going to be joining the Overdue Club now so keeping busy with housework etc (when I can be bothered) xx

Asher sorry your not having a good time with Sam this evening xx

Lilbumpblue and Becs things sound more promising for the both of you today !!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Ok so... i bled when mw did my sweep today, and she told me i would get mucousy blood which is fine...anyway iv since had the said mucousy blood and then was just spotting and stained discharge when i wiped! Just been to the loo and had very stringy stretchy bloody discharge (TMI)... do you think this could be my mucous plug?? x 

Been crampy this past 30 mins!?! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Sounds exactly like your mucus plug to me lilbumpblue! The mw gave me a good stretch when I was 3cm to get things moving quicker and that's what happened to me, blood followed by very stringy bloody mucus! oooh things are moving on for you, tonight might be your night!! x


----------



## Jellycat

Does sound like it's your plug ! Good Luck Lilbumpblue xx


----------



## Shwhattam+1

I haven't really posted on this thread as it just moves so fast! I will be having our little guy on Saturday at 8AM via C-Section due to high blood pressure and to prevent pre-eclampsia. My due date was the 22nd. 

Still a bit in shock as we just found out yesterday, and until a week ago everything was fine. Since I had a prior C-Section due to my daughter being transverse, my OB will not induce.

Was really hoping for a VBAC, but happy to know that baby will be arriving safely.


----------



## Krakir

I didn't get any kind of spotting or mucous from my sweep/stretch, will probably be having another one tomorrow!


----------



## Sarahkka

Shwhattam+1 said:


> I haven't really posted on this thread as it just moves so fast! I will be having our little guy on Saturday at 8AM via C-Section due to high blood pressure and to prevent pre-eclampsia. My due date was the 22nd.
> 
> Still a bit in shock as we just found out yesterday, and until a week ago everything was fine. Since I had a prior C-Section due to my daughter being transverse, my OB will not induce.
> 
> Was really hoping for a VBAC, but happy to know that baby will be arriving safely.

When things change, they go really quickly don't they?
Best of luck with everything this weekend and wishing you huge joy in your LOs arrival! :)


----------



## rockyraccoon

Hi ladies, just dropping in to say hi! I'm catching up on a lot of pages! Thank goodness Mack is sleeping.


----------



## becs0375

Lilbumpblue, I hope this is it for you hun xx

Morning all, well my bloody hips are in bits. Had a couple of contractions in the night but nothing!! She really is testing me now!


----------



## celestek89

Labour dust to anyone who needs and wants it....:dust:

I know i want it lol


----------



## emzdreamgirl

I've now officially joined the overdue club....boooooo. -1 day :(


----------



## lilbumpblue

Thanks Emzy, Jellycat & Becs but nope im still here FX though for today!!! Lost more of it this morning, im sure ur all correct and that it is my plug because (TMI) it does soak into a pantyliner! x


----------



## berkeley130

Sarahkka said:


> Just a quick update before I get back to life with a newborn and a toddler!!
> Tobias Oscar (Toby) was born at 1:43 pm on Sept.11, weighing 8 lbs 6 oz.
> Induction took awhile to get going, but once I managed to get the dilating going, things progressed really quickly.
> I wound up with back labour again and would like to personally thank whoever invented the epidural. Seriously, that is one awesome and useful medical procedure.
> Actual pushing stage was so fast: less than twenty minutes from 10 cm to delivery.
> Giving birth definitely helped the pelvic pain, but it hasn't resolved, so I am going to see a specialist as soon as I can. I can't believe how hard the last 2-3 weeks of this pregnancy were on my body!
> Here is a quick pic of Baby Toby. He is such a sweetheart and oh my god - the smell of newborn babe! I just melt every time I am anywhere near him.
> As with all of us who have delivered, I will be checking back when I can, but highly doubt that I will be able to keep up with everyone's news. Please accept my heartfelt congrats to all the new mums and the best wishes for all still waiting for arrivals!
> :hugs:

Congrats Sarahkka!!! He is absolutely adorable, super cute!


----------



## berkeley130

morning ladies, i'm off for my sweep- nervous!!!!

becs- u still here?
lilbumpblue- good luck to you!!

see ya later!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

berkeley130 said:


> morning ladies, i'm off for my sweep- nervous!!!!
> 
> becs- u still here?
> lilbumpblue- good luck to you!!
> 
> see ya later!!!

Good luck hun, mine was nowhere near as bad as i thought it would be! She was very discreet and didnt even see my ladybits as she covered me up!! Was slightly uncomfortable but didnt hurt at all!! x


----------



## Sayuri

Hi lilbumpblue sorry I didnt get back started to have bad back pains....then nothing My plug came out after the Sweep yesterday morning TMI slightly pinkish? but no real blood or anything.

So your booked for 21st? at least you know that if nothing happens by then you will get to see bubba on that day. Im trying to feel upbeat but with so many people asking the dreaded "have you had the baby yet" im getting realy down.

Hope everyone is well!!..just had an urge for some frosties!:happydance:


----------



## xcited4mybump

morning all:flower:

well i'm officially 1 day overdue:dohh: mid-wife came out yesterday to do a sweep but i chickened out of it:blush: i did have a 'show' wednesday morning and it continued yesterday so i thought i'll wait it out lol.TBH though i was a bit gutted and would have liked to have the sweep but the truth is that particular mid-wife i know very well and i was sooooo embarrased so i told her i'll leave it......our son's are in school together and i just couldn't have here pearing down my bits lol.although OH said she'll probably be the very mid-wife to deliver me:dohh::blush:

on the plus side she did check me over,listened to baby's heartbeat:kiss:said she's almost engaged etc so it was a worthwhile visit........anyway i have a hospital appointment this monday and she said they would probably do a sweep there if need be!

so i see more and more little bubs are being born..........i can't believe i'm still preggo lol,DD came home from school yesterday with a miserable face,i asked here what was wrong and she said i was hoping grand-dad would be here instead of you.awww bless,she knows if he's here waiting for her then i'm in labour:thumbup: she's so sure that now my due date has come and gone that the baby will stay in there forever:haha::dohh:well we'll see about that......i'm off for a looong walk today plus keeping busy around the house so i'll get this little monkey out one way or the other!

:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Carley22

Right theres a lot of plug talk today and id like to join in if poss!!!

At 2.30am i woke with really bad back pain and period pains that were coming every 20 mins for at least 2 hours before i fell asleep again as i was exhausted.... then this morning at about 6 i went to the loo and there was a lot of plug (mucusy, bloody yukiness). i went back to bed and started having 5 min apart period pains etc so went for a bounce on my ball... and not alot since then unfortunately. BUT it does mean things may be heading in the right direction????????

By my ovulation dates i was due tomorrow anyway and that was brought forward by my dating scan to 14th.... so maybe i was right all along?


----------



## lilbumpblue

Just think Sayuri this time next week we will both have 'babes in arms', oooh and you too Becs :) xxx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Ooooh good luck to you too Carley! :) x


----------



## Sayuri

So true lilbumpblue!! I just keep thinking maybe its for the best!!:flower:

Sounds good Carly22 I had gloop yesterday and some bad pains in evening but then it stopped im realy hoping things star again! but yeah yur def sounding like its beggining for you!.

On another note DH has eaten the last bit of frosties:growlmad: Crumpets for me now.


----------



## Carley22

mmmmmmmmmmmmm crumpets.....


----------



## lilbumpblue

Ya see crumpets sound fab but then the butter = Heartburn!!! Im off for some Jam on Toast actually, although i really fancy egg on toast but got no eggs left cos i have 2 at a time!! lol!! xx


----------



## Krakir

Ack, its quarter to 2am here... still awake. For no other reason than an over active mind and heartburn :(


----------



## Sayuri

Crumpets were lovely!..with a boiled egg sounds gross but craving eggs too!:thumbup:


----------



## babythinkpink

Just popping by to say good morning,

Congrats to all the new mummies, some lovely babies popping out!

Morning sickness been bad last few days, can't believe i still get it!!:sick::sick: 

Nothing exiting happening, no plugs, or anything!:shrug:

When does the star sign change in the month? And what are the possibilities, i think Sept Oct is Libra? What is Aug Sept? :shrug:

I have a really itchy belly, it has been for a while but its driving me nutty at times, the skin feels thin and sore so i can't scratch like i would like to so i have to rub it! 
My last baby started off the equivilent of tonight, dh said baby would come today, he has gone back to bed, but i suppose he has quite a while b4 baby proves him either way! I have a few good bh every now and again, I ache like mad but nothing actually feel like its kicking off any time soon! 
I feel like i have been kicked up the bum today, i remember this as something i get after birth, so baby must be pretty low and it must be pressure.
Dh and i are really worried about dd, she has never been without us since she was born, one or other of us has always been with her, and so we are hoping for a quick trip to hospital while she is at our friends, so she doesn't notice! She has other siblings with her so hopefully they will comfort her, I am sure she will be fine it's just us being daft softies!!:dohh:

Back later, :dust: to due and overdue! 

:baby:tp xx


----------



## babythinkpink

lilbumpblue said:


> Ya see crumpets sound fab but then the butter = Heartburn!!! Im off for some Jam on Toast actually, although i really fancy egg on toast but got no eggs left cos i have 2 at a time!! lol!! xx

Boiled eggs have been a craving of mine, yummyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy:thumbup:


----------



## Carley22

babythinkpink said:


> Just popping by to say good morning,
> 
> Congrats to all the new mummies, some lovely babies popping out!
> 
> Morning sickness been bad last few days, can't believe i still get it!!:sick::sick:
> 
> Nothing exiting happening, no plugs, or anything!:shrug:
> 
> When does the star sign change in the month? And what are the possibilities, i think Sept Oct is Libra? What is Aug Sept? :shrug:
> 
> I have a really itchy belly, it has been for a while but its driving me nutty at times, the skin feels thin and sore so i can't scratch like i would like to so i have to rub it!
> My last baby started off the equivilent of tonight, dh said baby would come today, he has gone back to bed, but i suppose he has quite a while b4 baby proves him either way! I have a few good bh every now and again, I ache like mad but nothing actually feel like its kicking off any time soon!
> I feel like i have been kicked up the bum today, i remember this as something i get after birth, so baby must be pretty low and it must be pressure.
> Dh and i are really worried about dd, she has never been without us since she was born, one or other of us has always been with her, and so we are hoping for a quick trip to hospital while she is at our friends, so she doesn't notice! She has other siblings with her so hopefully they will comfort her, I am sure she will be fine it's just us being daft softies!!:dohh:
> 
> Back later, :dust: to due and overdue!
> 
> :baby:tp xx

star signs are Virgo till 23rd then Libra then on.....


----------



## lilbumpblue

VIRGO
AUG 24 - SEPT 23

LIBRA
SEPT 24 - OCT 23


VIRGO (Aug 24 - Sept 23) 

This is a fastidious child - her eye for detail is beneficial but she needs to learn what's important. She loves cleanliness and tidiness. Her powers of discrimination may make her a choosy eater. She loves to please - rejection will be very deeply felt. She is curious and interested in many things, always prepared to apply herself fully to the learning process. 

Personality key: Analytical, clever, efficient, critical, fastidious, precise, methodical, careful and modest. 

Parent power: Baby Virgo's self-confidence will grow in direct proportion to the praise she receives. 

LIBRA (Sept 24 - Oct 23) 

This child loves beauty and comfort. He will often act as peacemaker and go-between, unable to bear discord and inequality. At times, he tries too hard to please everyone so seems indecisive. He is fair, honest and never gives avoidable offence, but can be strong-minded. He loves security and the company of others; a loyal friend and champion. 

Personality key: Aesthetic, decorative, loving, co-operative, harmonious, fair, sociable and likes equality. 

Parent power: It is a mistake to think that the unassuming Baby Libra can be pushed around.


----------



## emzdreamgirl

No symptoms for me. Dont even feel pregnant most of the time. Still mobile, getting the odd leg cramp at night but no plug, no cramps, no period pains, no braxton hicks, baby doesnt kick so much now, so more comfortable. No loss of sleep.......feel like im going to be here forever! I am actually going to be the last september star i know it!

Al the girls due after me seem to have induction dates and stuff, and if i go the full 14 days overdue, which i think i will, thats an induction date of 30th..potentially an october baby (and DH birthday 1st October).

Ive had hot curry/been bouncing every day on my ball walking...this baby just isnt ready.....getting fed up now and feeling sorry for myself...sorry for moan!


----------



## lilbumpblue

emzdreamgirl said:


> No symptoms for me. Dont even feel pregnant most of the time. Still mobile, getting the odd leg cramp at night but no plug, no cramps, no period pains, no braxton hicks, baby doesnt kick so much now, so more comfortable. No loss of sleep.......feel like im going to be here forever! I am actually going to be the last september star i know it!
> 
> Al the girls due after me seem to have induction dates and stuff, and if i go the full 14 days overdue, which i think i will, thats an induction date of 30th..potentially an october baby (and DH birthday 1st October).
> 
> Ive had hot curry/been bouncing every day on my ball walking...this baby just isnt ready.....getting fed up now and feeling sorry for myself...sorry for moan!

Oh hun ur at the fed up stange...my 9 months has flown...as soon as day 1 of being overdue came and went was super fed up, by day 7 i just didnt know what to do with myself, i was tired, fed up and emotional! 

:hugs::kiss::hugs: for you! xx


----------



## chachadada

emzdreamgirl said:


> No symptoms for me. Dont even feel pregnant most of the time. Still mobile, getting the odd leg cramp at night but no plug, no cramps, no period pains, no braxton hicks, baby doesnt kick so much now, so more comfortable. No loss of sleep.......feel like im going to be here forever! I am actually going to be the last september star i know it!
> 
> Al the girls due after me seem to have induction dates and stuff, and if i go the full 14 days overdue, which i think i will, thats an induction date of 30th..potentially an october baby (and DH birthday 1st October).
> 
> Ive had hot curry/been bouncing every day on my ball walking...this baby just isnt ready.....getting fed up now and feeling sorry for myself...sorry for moan!



:hugs::hugs: babes i feel u, im now a week over due and soooo fed up, im emotional as well though and getting bigger every day, i even asked my midwife for a c sec today but she brushed it off and said she call me later grrrr

xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

....plus Mother in law seems to think its fine to text me several times a day saying 'how are you feeing this morning?' then 'how are you feeling this afternoon?' then 'how are you feeling this evening?'

How about a response of 'Im feeling suffocated by you!'

My friends are being fine and no one is chasing me up, not even on facebook cos they all understand that they will find out when it happens, but I have asked DH to have a word with his mum and tell her to calm down (its the first grandchild for both our parents, but luckily my mum and dad are on holiday at the moment and so they have sad that they are just waiting for us to contact them and they have been understanding).


----------



## emzdreamgirl

...i really sshoudnt be moaning as you guys are more overdue than me and its only been one day....buuuuuuut just fed up. LOL. Its true that nine months go fine, then one day over and thats it....IVE HAD ENOUGH!!!! lol


----------



## Daisybell

:wave: Ladies,

*Congratulations to all the new mummy's, cor it seems like only 5mins since this thread was started and now there is 63 stars here!
*
*Goodluck to all who have had sweeps or are going to have one 
Goodluck to anyone who is going for an induction! 
*
*wow It's the 17th of september already!!!

Overdue ladie's  and remember the end is in sight and it wont be long untill your  are finally here!!!
*
:dust:

*life's been abit hectic here with a new born and DD starting school (1week of breaking in days left, before she go's full time)
but i'm loving it!!!

Hope to see you all over in the september stars thread in the Lounge area, groups section, very soon xx xx xx 
*
*
 to you all xxx*


----------



## lilbumpblue

emzdreamgirl said:


> ...i really sshoudnt be moaning as you guys are more overdue than me and its only been one day....buuuuuuut just fed up. LOL. Its true that nine months go fine, then one day over and thats it....IVE HAD ENOUGH!!!! lol

No matter how many days it is, we all have the right for a moan :flower:

I think its because you build up to your due date and then it comes and goes and everyday you are thinking "will it be today?" or "Its going to be today!" and then a new day arrives and you go through the same process!! xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

A lil question...Where the heck did the first half of September go?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

lilbumpblue said:


> emzdreamgirl said:
> 
> 
> ...i really sshoudnt be moaning as you guys are more overdue than me and its only been one day....buuuuuuut just fed up. LOL. Its true that nine months go fine, then one day over and thats it....IVE HAD ENOUGH!!!! lol
> 
> No matter how many days it is, we all have the right for a moan :flower:
> 
> I think its because you build up to your due date and then it comes and goes and everyday you are thinking "will it be today?" or "Its going to be today!" and then a new day arrives and you go through the same process!! xxClick to expand...

exactly, its a build up to a particular date, and such a let down when it comes and goes, and they say that only 5% of babies appear on due date so I guess the chances were slim anyway and being my first, its more likely for me to go over.....think i might go for a walk round asda, food shopping is therapeutic...also i want some chocolate! he he


----------



## Carley22

lilbumpblue said:


> A lil question...Where the heck did the first half of September go?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



i know its madness = September is disappearing!!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

emzdreamgirl said:


> lilbumpblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emzdreamgirl said:
> 
> 
> ...i really sshoudnt be moaning as you guys are more overdue than me and its only been one day....buuuuuuut just fed up. LOL. Its true that nine months go fine, then one day over and thats it....IVE HAD ENOUGH!!!! lol
> 
> No matter how many days it is, we all have the right for a moan :flower:
> 
> I think its because you build up to your due date and then it comes and goes and everyday you are thinking "will it be today?" or "Its going to be today!" and then a new day arrives and you go through the same process!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> exactly, its a build up to a particular date, and such a let down when it comes and goes, and they say that only 5% of babies appear on due date so I guess the chances were slim anyway and being my first, its more likely for me to go over.....think i might go for a walk round asda, food shopping is therapeutic...also i want some chocolate! he heClick to expand...

ooooh no i HATE food shopping!!!! although the stress of it would probably bring on the labour!!! mmmmm.....trip to morrisons is in order i think!! lol x


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Ha ha. I could almost see the cogs whirring round then when you said that....'pahhh it would prob bring on labour' :growlmad::growlmad:.......'aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh food shopping it is then!' ha ha :happydance::dohh::dohh:


----------



## lilbumpblue

emzdreamgirl said:


> Ha ha. I could almost see the cogs whirring round then when you said that....'pahhh it would prob bring on labour' :growlmad::growlmad:.......'aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh food shopping it is then!' ha ha :happydance::dohh::dohh:

hahaha 

...anyway off to get some brekkie! speak soon & enjoy your shopping trip...hope its lovely and 'labour enhancingly stressful' :haha: xx


----------



## Sayuri

I know September is flying!!! I was really hoping I could go out with the baby in the warm september sun looks like cold OCTOBER and I will deffinatly be indoors!!. My Dad should be coming round to keep an eye on me! so will drag him to sainsburys!.

My parents have been taking turns to come down in the day and keep me company whist DH is at work, I told them they dont have to but I know deep down they are worrying.


----------



## babythinkpink

Emz, Know exactly where you are coming from, my first was one day of 3 weeks late and i was crazy by then, i was just sat round crying constantly it was awful, i was in an area they didn't induce til 3 weeks, and i was sure my little man put on lots of weight while he carried on cooking!
I was due in Feb and he didn't come til mid March!!!
I am not in same hospital now, and where i am don't let you go any over 10 days, but i make a fuss and try for after a week.
Nothing worse than that date going by, it is what you are pinning everything on for 9 months, and if it gets changed by scan you cling to the date!!
My first date was 22nd by my periods, but was moved to 19th by scan, but thinking 22nd is more accurate, who knows but baby!!:shrug:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Hello ladies xxxx

I am still here, went back to bed at 7 and woke up at 10ish!!! Went to the loo and had the most massive bloody show, when I wiped it was all bloody and gloopy, gross!!!! Got mild back and front ache now, just done my hoovering and now enjoying a latte and some battenburg!!! Gonna take Muprhy out for a nice walk in a bit then repack my hospital bag!!

lilbumpblue, I was certain you would be on your way to hospital!!!!! Hopefully its today xxx
Carley, that sounds like labour!!!!!!
Emz, hope something happens for you soon xxx


----------



## lilbumpblue

becs0375 said:


> Hello ladies xxxx
> 
> I am still here, went back to bed at 7 and woke up at 10ish!!! Went to the loo and had the most massive bloody show, when I wiped it was all bloody and gloopy, gross!!!! Got mild back and front ache now, just done my hoovering and now enjoying a latte and some battenburg!!! Gonna take Muprhy out for a nice walk in a bit then repack my hospital bag!!
> 
> lilbumpblue, I was certain you would be on your way to hospital!!!!! Hopefully its today xxx
> Carley, that sounds like labour!!!!!!
> Emz, hope something happens for you soon xxx

Awww thanks hun but no im here still just had jam on toast, a mug of coffee and some jaffa cakes! lol!! No more pains really but LO has woken up fully now and i can feel him pushing down!!! Good luck to you hun :) xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh good sign becs, fingers crossed for you! 
emz :hugs: I feel like moaning and moaning, and I'm still 11 days away from my due date so I don't really have any grounds lol! I think some places they give you a due week so that there's less focus on one particular date - seems quite sensible to me!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Yeah I've heard of the due week thing before. But a lot of places keep to the due date instead because it gives you a more definite date - although neither means anything!!!!! My due date worked out by LMP was 16th Setember then on 12 week scan which was on 12 weeks to the day, she measured exactly 12 weeks, then same on 20 weeks scan (which was on 20 weeks exactly) she measured 20 weeks exactly so my due date has never been changed.
OOOhhhhhhh Becs, its definitely a step in the right direction. You will definitely have your LO by the end of the weekend, how exciting. I must say, seems like you have been overdue forever now LOL, and that's just an outsiders point of view so i cant imagine how you are feeling!!!

God i wish i had a time machine!


----------



## mixedmama

babythinkpink, my dates got changed aswell at my scan. my original due date by my lmp was the 23rd but my scan changed it to the 19th. I'm 99% sure of my conception date though, which would also make my due date the 23rd! So I'm pretty sure I'll go overdue.

becs, that's great! FX'd that today is your day!

mrs n, I totally agree with the due week thing, I think they do that in France, I'm sure the ladies over there aren't as crazy and moany as we are! lol

I've got such a terrible back ache today :( and my ribs are killing me.. Although I've decided not to have an official moan until monday when I'm overdue! x


----------



## emzdreamgirl

babythinkpink said:


> Emz, Know exactly where you are coming from, my first was one day of 3 weeks late and i was crazy by then, i was just sat round crying constantly it was awful, i was in an area they didn't induce til 3 weeks, and i was sure my little man put on lots of weight while he carried on cooking!
> I was due in Feb and he didn't come til mid March!!!
> I am not in same hospital now, and where i am don't let you go any over 10 days, but i make a fuss and try for after a week.
> Nothing worse than that date going by, it is what you are pinning everything on for 9 months, and if it gets changed by scan you cling to the date!!
> My first date was 22nd by my periods, but was moved to 19th by scan, but thinking 22nd is more accurate, who knows but baby!!:shrug:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

3 weeks late? noooooo!!!!!! LOL. Cant imagine that!
I'm not sure whether my hospital will let me go 2 weeks over or 10 days. I'm not sure how to find out either. I have my next appointment next Friday at the hospital and I will be 8 days over then. My midwife always rushes my appointments so i have no idea whether they will try a sweep or not as she never mentioned it.
So I'm hoping that they will book my in for an induction on the Monday if needed which will be 11 days. Don't want to wait any longer than that.

Thats if i get that far. Im also worried about baby getting bigger before born. 
Baby has not been moving as much in last couple of days i think she is squashed! LOL


----------



## Emzywemzy

ooohh lots of shows and things happening today! maybe you overdue girls will go on the same day! :dust:

lilbumpblue where did you find those horoscope things? Holly was meant to be a virgo but is a leo!

xx


----------



## Mrs_N

well it's the weekend and the stars seem to always have a little burst of activity at the weekends so fingers crossed some of you overdue ladies give birth this weekend!

my lmp due date was 19th september, but I had irregular cycles so based on my ovulation date it would be 1st october - scan at 12 weeks changed it to 28th september. who knows!


----------



## Emzywemzy

My LMP date was 2nd September but I had her 14th August! I was pretty sure of my dates though, so I think she was just impatient lol x


----------



## lilbumpblue

Emzywemzy said:


> ooohh lots of shows and things happening today! maybe you overdue girls will go on the same day! :dust:
> 
> lilbumpblue where did you find those horoscope things? Holly was meant to be a virgo but is a leo!
> 
> xx

LEO (July 24 - Aug 23) 

This child is not afraid to be himself and loves to show others how good he is. His sheer vitality makes him the eternal performer who thrives in the spotlight. Energetic and generous, with a deep need for recognition, his creative skills are there to be released into the world. Leo is a loyal friend and champion - whatever he does, he does wholeheartedly. 

Personality key: Wholehearted, dramatic, romantic, energetic, generous, brave, grand and excitable. 

Parent power: If taught to recognise that others have strengths too, Baby Leo can become a positive force in life. 

It was from here hun...https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/naming/astrobabes/#10 xx


----------



## berkeley130

just came back from scan and sweep. really:sad2: gutted, because
had the most horrible person doing my ultrasound. she pretty much told me the baby is huge with a huge head and has no reason to come out there anytime soon- then she wanted me to participate in a study and take my bodyfat percentage. WTF!!! i told her at this point i had other worries and that i wasn't really interested in my bodyfat. she told me not to get scared, but my baby would most likely weigh 9 plus pounds. even if! everything she told me was so negative. all in all i ended up super frustrated, ready to book an induction. thankfully DH and nice MW recommended waiting until Monday to do another sweep and then get the induction Tuesday. MW performed a sweep and thankfully said that cervix is getting soft and is about 1cm. happy i have time until tuesday now, i really wanted a natural birth!!
sorry about the rant, just really down at this point.:sad2:


----------



## Blob

Mrs J :hugs: So sorry for not updating...least jellycat was on it :dohh: I just didnt get on the computer at all yesterday :nope:

Congrats to all new mummies and :hugs: :hugs: To everyone who is either overdue/nearly there.


----------



## Blob

berkeley130 :hugs: I found the pushing bit SO much easier with time and she was a lb heavier than Tabs, i really wouldnt worry about it hun. The weight scans are pretty poop anyway :hugs:


----------



## mixedmama

Awww berkeley sorry to hear about your bad experience with the horrible sonographer! 1cm sounds really promising, hopefully your sweep will speed things up :hugs:


----------



## berkeley130

Blob said:


> berkeley130 :hugs: I found the pushing bit SO much easier with time and she was a lb heavier than Tabs, i really wouldnt worry about it hun. The weight scans are pretty poop anyway :hugs:

thanks so much, it's just hard to think positive right now. but you're right i shouldn't worry about the weight, as long as she will make an appearance at some point hopefully before induction!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies!

So sorry I've been AWOL for a few days, things are just so hectic here! DH will be deployed a week on Wednesday, and we've been spending all our time travelling around visiting family to see him before he goes, and to see our new arrival! We have another week of it before we have the last few days to ourselves. I am totally dreading it... I thought I would be fine as I would have a little baby to focus on, but everytime we bring it up or I think about it I burst into tears! I'm struggling to imagine the next 6 months just me and her... I'm sure I'll cope although it'll be hard at times but I will miss him soooooo much :(

Anyway enough about me, I can't believe that some of you are still here! A day or so before I went in to labour I started feeling like I wasn't pregnant anymore... so those of you that have said that, it could be a sign?! Also once I started losing my plug things moved on quite quickly, my waters went slowly at first and then with some gushes but as they were so slow at first I confused them with show!

:dust: :dust: to all who need it.... I think it is need rather than want now!

Congratulations to all the new mums.... MrsJ I love the name, it's so cute! I'm loving the name Melody, as I'm a music teacher I will have to seriously think about that for the next one!

Love and hugs to all x


----------



## daniellelk

6page's to catch up on! and just no time to do it :(

Any more star's been born? If s congrat's :) 
Had such a good sleep last night :) H only woke for his feed's, and stayed quiet rest of the night..to the point that when I woke up, I was checking to see if he was breathing..


----------



## Blob

Louise :hugs: :hugs:

Berkeley i really wouldnt worry about the weight...extra fat = extra cushioning :haha:


----------



## Louise3512uk

I've heard loads and loads of people say that pushing was easier with bigger babies! Quite a few people have commented on Lilia, saying 'oohh hasn't she a tiny head!'... I say... errrrrr, no! It's a lot bigger than it looks, just ask my foof!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Louise3512uk said:


> Quite a few people have commented on Lilia, saying 'oohh hasn't she a tiny head!'... I say... errrrrr, no! It's a lot bigger than it looks, just ask my foof!!

:haha::haha::haha:

Really feel for you hun, i really dont think - actually i KNOW, i couldnt bear it if Chris were to go away for 6 months!! :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs: xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: berkely, sorry you had a nasty sonographer! I have also heard a few people say that their bigger babies were easier to push out so don't worry too much. I really hope you go into labour naturally :hugs: 

Louise :hugs: I can't imagine how hard it's going to be for you when dh is deployed, but you'll get through it :hugs:

can I ask a probably tmi question?? so up until a couple of days ago I'd been having a LOT of watery discharge - it had me up to triage a few weeks ago to check it wasn't trickling waters, but no just lots of discharge. anyway, yesterday and today it's become very mucousy and has a yellowish colour to it. I've not had any clumps as such, and nothing when I wipe so I'm thinking it's not plug, just a change in discharge?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Berkeley they said my son would be up to 11lbs and I was induced...instead he was 8lb 5oz and looked tiny to what I was expecting! They were so wrong! lol x


----------



## Emzywemzy

lilbumpblue said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> ooohh lots of shows and things happening today! maybe you overdue girls will go on the same day! :dust:
> 
> lilbumpblue where did you find those horoscope things? Holly was meant to be a virgo but is a leo!
> 
> xx
> 
> LEO (July 24 - Aug 23)
> 
> This child is not afraid to be himself and loves to show others how good he is. His sheer vitality makes him the eternal performer who thrives in the spotlight. Energetic and generous, with a deep need for recognition, his creative skills are there to be released into the world. Leo is a loyal friend and champion - whatever he does, he does wholeheartedly.
> 
> Personality key: Wholehearted, dramatic, romantic, energetic, generous, brave, grand and excitable.
> 
> Parent power: If taught to recognise that others have strengths too, Baby Leo can become a positive force in life.
> 
> It was from here hun...https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/naming/astrobabes/#10 xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun! Little show off then ha ha x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aww Louise :hugs: You are so strong, I don't know how you do it. I don't like it when Matt is away overnight nevermind 6 months! Just imagine how lovely it will be when he comes home :hugs: Have you got a good network of people to support you while he is away?

Berkeley sorry to hear about the scan. I got told at my last 2 scans that Holly was going to be massive. She was 7lb 9oz (but was early) and I've heard soooo many people say that it doesn't matter about the weight, how much it hurts is more to do with the positioning of the baby and things and bigger babies are often easier to push out xx


----------



## becs0375

Louise, you will be fine xxx Its surprising how quick the time goes and more so once you are in a routine, the first couple of weeks are awful but after that it flies xx When Ian when toy Afghan we had to wait 5 months for his r n r, then another nearly 3 months when he went back till the end!! If I can cope anyone can xx We really must arrange a meet up!!!

Berkeley, like the others have said I wouldn't pay too much attention to weight etc, at my growth scan at 35 weeks Hope weighed just over 6lbs then and to me altho she has grown she doesn't feel massive!!

Jsut back from a nice 4 mile walk, dog is now asleep and I am gonna check my bag and then watch a movie!! Deffo gonna have a bounce on my ball, she has to make an appearance soon!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

becs0375 said:


> Louise, you will be fine xxx Its surprising how quick the time goes and more so once you are in a routine, the first couple of weeks are awful but after that it flies xx When Ian when toy Afghan we had to wait 5 months for his r n r, then another nearly 3 months when he went back till the end!! If I can cope anyone can xx We really must arrange a meet up!!!
> 
> Berkeley, like the others have said I wouldn't pay too much attention to weight etc, at my growth scan at 35 weeks Hope weighed just over 6lbs then and to me altho she has grown she doesn't feel massive!!
> 
> Jsut back from a nice 4 mile walk, dog is now asleep and I am gonna check my bag and then watch a movie!! Deffo gonna have a bounce on my ball, she has to make an appearance soon!!

Hey hun is it the CANAC gentle leader you have then?? Iv ordered one and it came yesterday, i was going to attemp to walk him today but he is very excitable at the moment...he has had a suprise visitor! We decided that we would let him DTD once then be done and someone at the top of my street also has a husky and was planning the same (this was Christmas time) anyway we had a few 'meetings' didnt go to plan thou. Anyway today i could hear Phoenix at the backgate crying and whimpering so i went to the gate and tried to look over and there was Akoi (the female husky) the other side of the gate. She has escaped from her garden and had remembered where Phoenix lived lol!! He thought his luck was in when i let her in and phoned her owner!! x


----------



## becs0375

Yes chick its the canac one we have got, they are good as they are adjustable!!! Bless him!! Hows things going with you?? Any twinges?? I have had no more bloody discharge but still a bit crampy, she feels very low!! Just repacked my hospital bag to double check!!


----------



## Carley22

GREAT your dog is getting more than me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

No no-more twinges but tbh iv sat on my ass all morning!!! hahaha xx




Carley22 said:


> GREAT your dog is getting more than me!!!!!!!!!

...and me! hahaha :winkwink:


----------



## becs0375

LMAO, I have just said to Ian shall we go have sex, he was well up for it but tbh I can't be bothered!!!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Carley22 said:


> GREAT your dog is getting more than me!!!!!!!!!

same here!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
..although DH has agreed to tonight as we are now overdue..he gave me a specific date!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

becs0375 said:


> LMAO, I have just said to Ian shall we go have sex, he was well up for it but tbh I can't be bothered!!!

Thats just mean...offering then refusing!! haha x


----------



## berkeley130

becs0375 said:


> Louise, you will be fine xxx Its surprising how quick the time goes and more so once you are in a routine, the first couple of weeks are awful but after that it flies xx When Ian when toy Afghan we had to wait 5 months for his r n r, then another nearly 3 months when he went back till the end!! If I can cope anyone can xx We really must arrange a meet up!!!
> 
> Berkeley, like the others have said I wouldn't pay too much attention to weight etc, at my growth scan at 35 weeks Hope weighed just over 6lbs then and to me altho she has grown she doesn't feel massive!!
> 
> Jsut back from a nice 4 mile walk, dog is now asleep and I am gonna check my bag and then watch a movie!! Deffo gonna have a bounce on my ball, she has to make an appearance soon!!



thanks, becs!! hope things are moving for you, it looks like it!
good news is nxt week at this time our babies will be here.


----------



## Carley22

becs0375 said:


> LMAO, I have just said to Ian shall we go have sex, he was well up for it but tbh I can't be bothered!!!

evil lady!!! poor guy.....


----------



## becs0375

He has had more than enough the past couple of days!!! The longer he saves it the more potent it might be!!!!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

becs0375 said:


> He has had more than enough the past couple of days!!! The longer he saves it the more potent it might be!!!!!!

lol, will have to remember that, its not i cant be bothered its because i am saving it!!!

Louise, I would be crying too, I just can't imagine how it is for both of you:hugs::hugs:

I was told ds was huge, it sent me into panic, then he was late and i was really upset because i thought he would keep growing and be impossible, it turned out he was 6lb9oz and popped out quickly and easily, it was a lovely birth, take everything your told with a pinch of salt, they don't know really:shrug:

Had a day or 2 quiet baby but today it's gone crazy, dh says baby must just want out, had a few good bh, nothing doing yet though, a weekend baby is good for me though! 
The midwife did say that the baby moving lots can stimulate labour, because the womb is a muscle so any activity can make it contract, which is why orgasm is also suggested. Can't be bothered with the orgasm:haha:

Back later, have been promised chip shop tonight, i said to dh if he wanted it he would have to go and get it, and he said fine, so i get a night off cooking and really fancy a nice battered fish and chips all covered in loads a salt n vinegar, yummmmmmmmmmm 
It's diet for us both soon! I find healthy eating and breast feeding works for me, i feel like i am cheating because i have the added advantage of the feeding, plus the weight really is baby gain so i find easier to loose than 'usual' weight.

:hugs:

:baby:tp xx


----------



## becs0375

BTP, we had a chippy tea the other night and it was lush!! Can't beat battered fish and chips with loadsa salt and vinegar!! I have mushy peas too!!!

Just had sweet and sour for tea, Ian is washing up then making me a cuppa!!! I think I might be in slow labour, keep getting pains every now and then, not timing as I don't want to build my hopes up but I do hope by the end of the weekend she will be here!!!


----------



## daniellelk

becs0375 said:


> LMAO, I have just said to Ian shall we go have sex, he was well up for it but tbh I can't be bothered!!!

:haha: 
I did that a couple of time's..poor man!

Oh well think I just had the most awkward 10-20min's in my life


----------



## ladykara

Hubby took me shopping today ... i wanted a breathing sensor mat but been putting it off hoping my parents would buy it but we saw the angelcare movement and sensor mat is only £53 at tesco at the moment so decided to buy it while its on offer. 

Im so sorry to hear some of you are over due... sending lots of labor dust your way x

Shwattam- must be excited to know you dont have to wait much longer.. good luck honey x

Berkeley- sorry to hear about your upsetting appointment...I asked my hospital for a est weight and they said they dont do them there because you can never really be sure of the weight until they are here. I have said it before but my son was 10lbs, pushing was super quick, just gas and air and no stitches... labor total of 3 hours start to finish... 

Becs- LMAO poor guy.... sometimes you just have to force yourself to do "it".... x


----------



## babythinkpink

becs0375 said:


> BTP, we had a chippy tea the other night and it was lush!! Can't beat battered fish and chips with loadsa salt and vinegar!! I have mushy peas too!!!
> 
> Just had sweet and sour for tea, Ian is washing up then making me a cuppa!!! I think I might be in slow labour, keep getting pains every now and then, not timing as I don't want to build my hopes up but I do hope by the end of the weekend she will be here!!!

It was soooooooo nice, and he even did the washing up!!:shock:

I feel extra achy tonight, nothing much and still feeling like i have been kicked up the bum, thinking its pressure from baby down there.
:dust:to you, lets hope your little lady decides she wants to meet Mummy and Daddy this weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Asher

Hiya girls, I've been lurking a lot just not able to post so much! Am one-handed typing now! Sam is guzzling away here and pooing away at the same time! A lovely nappy this will be!

Becs sounds like the start of something! Yay fingers crossed!

Mmmm BTPink! Chilli for us tonight.

Need to make it quick as little man's about to kick off! Last night he was awful until 11pm but then only fed once in the night. Gonna try him in the sling for the first time after his bath in a mo, then hopefully I'll have 2 hands free! 

Hugs to all! xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh Becs it sounds like early labour! Sending lots of :dust: your way to keep it up. You'll have your little baby with you before you know it xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Well i have now lost more of my plug (tmi) it kinda reminded me of the film flubber lol! Been having period type cramps this evening too since the escape of flubber haha x

mmmmm...fish n chips sounds lovely! Im just doing a pasta bake xx


----------



## berkeley130

ladykara,
glad to hear that!! if it makes pushing easier, great!! the sonographer just was so rude and made me feel like there's something abnormal about the baby or me and that it coming naturally was pretty much hopeless. my BP was too high afterwards (yeah, i was angry) and has to be measured again tom am.

becs,
sounds like you are progressing!


----------



## berkeley130

lilbumpblue said:


> Well i have now lost more of my plug (tmi) it kinda reminded me of the film flubber lol! Been having period type cramps this evening too since the escape of flubber haha x
> 
> mmmmm...fish n chips sounds lovely! Im just doing a pasta bake xx

wow, something's happening!! :hugs2:


----------



## YoungMummy18

No signs here...few painful braxton hicks and she is alot lower than before but havent really had anything :(

I can't believe I'm this close to having a baby.... 6 days til due date and 18 til I get induced!!! :thumbup:

Exciting but nervewracking at the same time....

All ready to go so hurry up baby!!!


:dust: to those who need and want it!!!

Congrats to all the new mummies.... :) 


xx


----------



## daniellelk

lilbumpblue said:


> Well i have now lost more of my plug (tmi) it kinda reminded me of the film flubber lol! Been having period type cramps this evening too since the escape of flubber haha x
> 
> mmmmm...fish n chips sounds lovely! Im just doing a pasta bake xx

lmao thats one way to describe it!!

I lost my plug after midwife examind me at hospital sunday night! Then had him a few hour's later....hope the cramp's turn into something more painful!!!

I will get round to writing a birth story soon! All tho it wont be much different from what I posted about it already


----------



## becs0375

Lilbumpblue, I am much the same!! Ian is convinced that I will go into labour when he is due to go to his karate grading in the morning!! hehe!!!

Berkeley, I really hope something happens for you this weekend!! Be nice if we all popped together!!

Been to tesco and got some bits, took Murphy for his night walk and just had a shower!! Still getting some discharge and pains so fx'd!!!! I feel really relaxed tonight!


----------



## Sayuri

Gosh I hope its starting for you becs!


----------



## berkeley130

becs0375 said:


> Lilbumpblue, I am much the same!! Ian is convinced that I will go into labour when he is due to go to his karate grading in the morning!! hehe!!!
> 
> Berkeley, I really hope something happens for you this weekend!! Be nice if we all popped together!!
> 
> Been to tesco and got some bits, took Murphy for his night walk and just had a shower!! Still getting some discharge and pains so fx'd!!!! I feel really relaxed tonight!

thanks, hope so too :winkwink:. that would be too funny if we all had our babies this weekend..
i am not too hopeful though, but we'll see!! 
Have a good night everyone!!!


----------



## Asher

One handed typing again here! Little Sam is unsettled again..... I'm hoping it means we're in for a better night again once we go up to bed!

Fingers crossed there's some action going on for you ladies tonight!! xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

berkeley130 said:


> ladykara,
> glad to hear that!! if it makes pushing easier, great!! the sonographer just was so rude and made me feel like there's something abnormal about the baby or me and that it coming naturally was pretty much hopeless. my BP was too high afterwards (yeah, i was angry) and has to be measured again tom am.
> 
> becs,
> sounds like you are progressing!

Some people are just so inconsiderate and have zero compassion...id have asked for a second opinion there and then...she maybe didnt get 'any' last night lol xx :haha: xx



daniellelk said:


> lilbumpblue said:
> 
> 
> Well i have now lost more of my plug (tmi) it kinda reminded me of the film flubber lol! Been having period type cramps this evening too since the escape of flubber haha x
> 
> mmmmm...fish n chips sounds lovely! Im just doing a pasta bake xx
> 
> lmao thats one way to describe it!!
> 
> I lost my plug after midwife examind me at hospital sunday night! Then had him a few hour's later....hope the cramp's turn into something more painful!!!
> 
> I will get round to writing a birth story soon! All tho it wont be much different from what I posted about it alreadyClick to expand...

Thanks but a painfree labour would be fan-fookiin-tastic hahaha xx


----------



## stmw

oooo hopefully we will have some new mums by this time tomorrow :) good luck ladies :dust: to those who want it :) xxxxxx


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well.
Congrats to all the new mommies! It is so hard to keep up now days with who has labored and who is still waiting. LOL
I lost a big glob of mucus this morning as well just when I thought I didn't have anymore to lose. I haven't seen anything brown or bloody though so I suppose it doesn't mean anything. At my last appt on Wed. I was 3cm and 60% effaced so I really thought something would be happening but as of right now no real pains or anything. I know I still have a few weeks to go but this waiting thing is not for me. Grrrr.
Louise, I am so sorry and I can't even begin to imagine how you must feel. I just know from what I have gotten to know about you on here that you are a strong, loving and awesome lady! It will be tough without a doubt but you can do it!
Mrs Jo, special congrats to you as I know your situation is difficult as well. Just make sure you and DH step back and take some private time to enjoy that baby and don't let anyone or anything disrupt that with drama. Big hugs!


----------



## Mrs_N

Ooh it sounds very positive in here tonight, got everything crossed for you girls, I reckon we'll definitely have a few more babies by the time the weekend is out. 

My dad is driving me nuts at the moment - I know he means well but aargh! He keeps asking if I'm making the most of potentially my last few weekend ever. I really don't see it like that - having a baby is not the end of my life, it's the start! Also what exactly do you suspect I'll be doing? I can barely walk & having a shower is enough to make me need to rest for an hour!! Sorry to rant bit needed to get that off my chest!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Well im now experiencing LO pushing down but it really hurts me and stops me in my tracks!! Little monkey!! How r u feeling Becs?? x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I hope things get moving for some of you ladies as I am eagerly awaiting some more arrivals! Come on September babies. xx

Off to bed in a minute as I will be up half the night with Riley. He is such a night owl and as he has slept much of the day I am sure it will be a long night! xx


----------



## apaton

:dust::dust::dust:

hope this is the start of things for some of you ladies good luck :dust: xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey ladies, this will be my last time online before being induced tomorrow - just off to catch up then i'll post personals :thumbup:


----------



## lilbumpblue

limpetsmum said:


> Hey ladies, this will be my last time online before being induced tomorrow - just off to catch up then i'll post personals :thumbup:

Oh my goodness....Good Luck hun xxxxxx :flower::hugs::flower:


----------



## Carley22

LIMPETS DONT YOU FORGET TO KEEP ME POSTED TOMORROW AND ILL KEEP THE GALS UPDATED FOR YA XXX

hopefully ill have something going on tonight too we'll see... had the odd pain tonight but nothing spectacular. eek i want this bub!!!


----------



## Asher

Argh Limpets!! Good luck hun, I can't wait to hear whether Tufty is a boy or girl!!! xx


----------



## ladykara

is anyone else finding they are fighting with their partners more at the moment... or finding people annoying when out and about... I think its hormones


limpetsmum.... good luck honey...bet you wont be sleeping tonight.


----------



## jessmckeiver

Hiya i dont post much but my little bundle of joy decided to make his appearance 2 weeks early on 12th not the 25th that was my due date :) I was on team yellow. I thought my bubs was a girl right until he came. We've named him Jack and he weighed 6lb 13oz and he was my first baby!
Quick brief of my birth story while little man is asleep: I couldn't of asked for a better labour, i went in at mid night when my contractions went from 9mins apart at 4pm to midnight them been 2mins apart. (after contractions from 4pm- i was just moving things into my new home and just shrugged them off) and was 4cm dilated, got told the midwife was gunna check me in 4hours, she came at 5am and i was only 5cm, broke my waters and by 5.40am i couldn't move from a ben over position lol, i got started on gas & air and was given pathedine shot too. Next thing i remember as i was away with fairies it was 7.40 and midwife came to check and i was ready to push.. But she said she was leaving me until 9.00am but i couldn't even get myself back on the bed and i was saying to midwife i needed to 'poop' sorry, tmi!! She helped me onto the bed and i just wanted to push. Next thing it was 8am and little Jack had arrived. I dont remember much but Jack didnt cry straigh away, just remember my mum running out of the room. When i got home read my notes and 4 midwives and in and 2 peadiatric doctors had to revive Jack because he didnt cry right away (took 14mins) but i was that gone i didn't have a clue, im so glad i didnt know actually. Jacks an angel though and dont know what i'd do without him now. He got weighed today and he's 6lb 4oz so lost 9oz but midwife says its normal. 

Hope you ladies are all well anyway!! xxxx


----------



## limpetsmum

> Ha! Just had a look at my 4d pics to see the likeness to 'real life' Holly and look at these 2 pics together! lol

 Oh wow hun - they are identical (funny that :dohh::haha:)



> then she wanted me to participate in a study and take my bodyfat percentage. WTF!!!

 Aww hun, don't take this personal - there's a national study going on where they are asking random women (nothing to do with how big you OR baby are). I was asked at week 20 but no-one ever got in touch :hugs:



> can I ask a probably tmi question?? so up until a couple of days ago I'd been having a LOT of watery discharge - it had me up to triage a few weeks ago to check it wasn't trickling waters, but no just lots of discharge. anyway, yesterday and today it's become very mucousy and has a yellowish colour to it. I've not had any clumps as such, and nothing when I wipe so I'm thinking it's not plug, just a change in discharge?

 I had the exact same thing & was told it was a natural increase of discharge. Waters would be clear or slightly cream coloured but definately not yellow - i'm now wearing sanitory pads to soak up the moisture :blush: sorry heehee!

Lovely story Jess - glad he's ok now hun & better you were out of it eh xxx

Awww Emz - welcome to the overdue club.......i'm holding out for the September stars record :haha: I'll be 12 days tomorrow :happydance: i'm quite tempted to see how far i could get but don't wanna risk Tufty :nope:.

I've spent the whole day cleaning the house like never before (AGAIN) it looks bloody amazing! I could have a section here let alone bring a newborn home into it :haha:. DH took me food shopping to get the essentials in as well as some supplies to take tot he hospital (to stock our room fridge up lol - they are gonna think were moving in i tell ya!). I've just added extra clothes to my hospital bag as i think i'll be more comfortable roaming around in my day clothes instead of PJ's etc whilst waiting for the pessaries to work :thumbup:. My parents have set off & are making their way down (Mom says hi to everyone by the way bless her). 
So....i think i'm all set, i just hope & pray they have a bed for me tommorrow - i don't think i can cope with another day of 'finding' things to keep my mind off it all. I hope everyone stays well until i can get back online. I'll let Carley know what happens tomorrow & can i ask those on facebook not to post anything on there please, we want to inform most people in person instead of broadcasting it - cheers :thumbup:.
Well - i'm off fo rmy foot massage,
Night night ladies, sleep well & :dust: to you all,
Love us xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey ladyk - i bet your right lol but i can try eh, i just want tomorrow to come now! DH is the opposite - if it were up to him we'd be given another week to sit tight ggrrrr!
Anyway - i'm all packed & re-packed. Thanks for all the well wishes ladies, becs i hope something happens for you soon (so i keep my longest record at least heehee) & Carley - not before me you don't young lady! 
I'm betting i'll have Tufty on sunday & it'll be a boy........watch this space, love, hugs & dust to you all mwah :hugs:


----------



## mixedmama

Limpetsmum, good luck for tomorrow! xxx

Jessmckeiver, aww congrats! lucky you. That's a bit scary though, good thing you were out of it and didn't get worried!! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Good luck for tomorrow limpets! So excited for you!!! I reckon you'll have tufty by the early hours of Sunday and I think boy too. 

Teeny, I think I'll be up all night too as usual, it's almost Holly O'Clock!!

:dust: for all of you that are SOOO close to meeting your little ones!

xx


----------



## daniellelk

lilbumpblue said:


> berkeley130 said:
> 
> 
> ladykara,
> glad to hear that!! if it makes pushing easier, great!! the sonographer just was so rude and made me feel like there's something abnormal about the baby or me and that it coming naturally was pretty much hopeless. my BP was too high afterwards (yeah, i was angry) and has to be measured again tom am.
> 
> becs,
> sounds like you are progressing!
> 
> Some people are just so inconsiderate and have zero compassion...id have asked for a second opinion there and then...she maybe didnt get 'any' last night lol xx :haha: xx
> 
> 
> 
> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilbumpblue said:
> 
> 
> Well i have now lost more of my plug (tmi) it kinda reminded me of the film flubber lol! Been having period type cramps this evening too since the escape of flubber haha x
> 
> mmmmm...fish n chips sounds lovely! Im just doing a pasta bake xxClick to expand...
> 
> lmao thats one way to describe it!!
> 
> I lost my plug after midwife examind me at hospital sunday night! Then had him a few hour's later....hope the cramp's turn into something more painful!!!
> 
> I will get round to writing a birth story soon! All tho it wont be much different from what I posted about it alreadyClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks but a painfree labour would be fan-fookiin-tastic hahaha xxClick to expand...

Lol I was dreading the pain! But tbh, only pain I had was when I was having to stop myself from pushing...and then even that wasn't pain that wasn't managable. I only had about 4puff's on gas and air aswel, think I had more when they was doing my stiche's then in between contraction's x




limpetsmum said:


> Hey ladies, this will be my last time online before being induced tomorrow - just off to catch up then i'll post personals :thumbup:

Goodluck hun x


----------



## berkeley130

limpetsmum said:


> Hey ladies, this will be my last time online before being induced tomorrow - just off to catch up then i'll post personals :thumbup:

Good luck tomorrow!!! Big hug


----------



## becs0375

Limpets, good luck xxx Hope all goes well xxx

I have been having contractions for last 2 hours now, about 7-8 mins apart, have called delivery and been told that until they are painful enough for me not to talk and are 4 mins apart or my waters break to stay at home, I am happy with that as I am relaxed at home and feel contented!!! Had alot more mucus, taken some paracetamol and now watching crap tv!!! Fx'd its today!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Good luck Becs and Limpets - you are going to be Mummies soon :hugs:

:dust: to everyone who is waiting

:hi: everyone

Just wanted to say thank you all for your lovely messages about Scarlett Melody and all your support :hugs: I will write my birth story when I am back at home. I *might* be allowed home today, if not then definitely tomorrow.

Scarlett is due a feed, I'm awake but she isn't yet so this is the first chance I've had to nip on and write rather than read. I haven't mastered holding the iPhone and typing at the same time yet!

Being a Mum is amazing, I feel like suddenly everything makes sense. Although I would never have chosen to have the C-Section, once she arrived it didn't matter any more. I know that a few of you have seen pictures on my facebook. I can't work out how to upload them straight from my phone onto bnb but I will post some as soon as I can from the computer at home.

Take Care everyone and I'll be back soon x x


----------



## Krakir

Well, had my 40 week appointment today, had another sweep, i'm still 2cm dilated, but now 80% effaced. i've been having period type pains all day, and braxton hicks. I went for a long walk and had some spotting, had nothing, then around 5 hours later, had more spotting. It doesn't appear to be my plug though, just watery brownish pink blood. didn't have any spotting from my last sweep. REALLY hoping this is a good sign and that things are going to start speeding up now !!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh becs not much longer now! Good luck hun x

Krakir sounds promising, Fx won't be long for you now!

Mrsj congrats once again, scarlett melody is beautiful and I'm glad to hear you are enjoying being a mummy x 

I'm just feeding holly and am going to take her back to bed after as we were up a lot in the night and I'm shattered. I was hoping Matt would get up with her this morning but he's flat out, alright for some!! 

:hugs: to all and :dust: Xx


----------



## becs0375

I am still at home, I went back to bed and when I woke they had stopped! Still got loads of mucus and feel a bit crampy, gonna do some housework and go for a walk in abit in the hope they start up again!! I am so pissed off with it all!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning All,

Limpets, good luck for induction today xx:hugs:



ladykara said:


> is anyone else finding they are fighting with their partners more at the moment... or finding people annoying when out and about... I think its hormones

Yes I think so too, I usually am ok, but during pregnancy we have our only rows, i snap more often, and i take less shit than usual!! 
I am usually really laid back and so is he but once i start not being so easy going we rub along the wrong way and it is not good!! 
Last week or so have been ok, apart from him saying, 'any signs yet' every 2 mins and me wanting to knock his block off for it, apart from that i am deeply in love:haha:




becs0375 said:


> I have been having contractions for last 2 hours now, about 7-8 mins apart, have called delivery and been told that until they are painful enough for me not to talk and are 4 mins apart or my waters break to stay at home, I am happy with that as I am relaxed at home and feel contented!!! Had alot more mucus, taken some paracetamol and now watching crap tv!!! Fx'd its today!!!!!!!!

Sounding hopeful for today! :happydance:



MrsJ08 said:


> Being a Mum is amazing, I feel like suddenly everything makes sense. Although I would never have chosen to have the C-Section, once she arrived it didn't matter any more. I know that a few of you have seen pictures on my facebook. I can't work out how to upload them straight from my phone onto bnb but I will post some as soon as I can from the computer at home.

That's how i felt about being a Mum, everything makes sense! So glad you are enjoying it so much and that you seem to be recovering well from birth.:hugs:xx

Krakir, Good luck hun, lets hope this is it :hugs:xx

Well been achy in the night, really hope this baby will be on time, although my scan dates did bring things forward a few days, i don't think i can really say i am late til 22nd but been pinning all hopes on 19th!
Also induction will be based on 19th so would only be a week over from cycle dates.

Well may go for a walk seeing as baby is so low and uncomfortable, half want to get things going but don't just want to make myself ache for nothing and it all go away again, i think i can't do much to encourage what will happen when ready, just make myself tired and achy!:shrug:

Time to check out facebook, playing farmville in my bored moments and cards on the laptop! 

:hugs:

:baby:tpxx


----------



## lovescrisps

not been on these forums much as not had the time, but wanted to update that i had baby Layla on 15th september 8lb 3oz ... now the fun begins with a 12 month old and a new born lol!


----------



## limpetsmum

Becs - fingers crossed for you hun. I'm just about to call & see if there's a bed for me. I've also printed off the NMC code of professional conduct to quote at them should they argue my water birth :blush: don't choose a pregnant nurse to argue with people!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## becs0375

Limpets, hope you get your waterbirth xxx

Lovescrisps, congratulations xxx

BTP, I spend way too much time on fb!!

Done all my housework, baby moving and lots of cramping, so hoping things start up again!! Ian is out til later at his karate grading so got the number of the place just in case!! I think if anything happens it will be later on!! Gonna get on my ball!


----------



## Jellycat

Limpets Good Luck for today can't wait for your babies little arrival !!

Becs sounds promising keep a bouncing, big fingers and toes crossed !!

Congratulations Lovescrisps and JessMcKeiver on your babies arrivals xx

internet was down all day yesterday damn Virgin .... just glad its up today. I had odd pains on and off again yesterday afternoon but I think its because I was busy cleaning all day. Baby has been really active since yesterday after being quiet for the past couple of weeks hope it doesn't mean the little one has become even more less engaged otherwise i'm definatly going overdue and where I am that's 14 days


----------



## limpetsmum

Thanks becs - how you feeling now hun?

Just called & i'm to go in at 2.30. Hhmmmmm gotta find things to do until then so i'm not wishing the hours away - i just wanna get started now! Ideally i'd like to get into established labour before they get chance to throw DH out at the end of visiting hours. I may get chance to pop on again but if not i wish you all luck & :dust: to those wanting & needing it. Hope to be back on with news of my Tufty soon :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Limpets, I am ok, getting the odd contraction, just put my first batch of chocolate buns in the oven!!! I don't envy having to find things to do!!! 

Had a bounce on my ball, really should take Murphy for a walk but it would just be my luck I would get half way round and my contractions would get stronger, so not gonna risk it!! God job Muprhy is asleep!! Just had some yummy pineapple!! The waiting is killing me, just want them to get going and keep going!!


----------



## Sayuri

Morning all!

Limpetsmum sounds good! I havent had much pain just the little man wiggling around. Im gonna walk and do some housework im so fed up:cry:
Had a argument with DH yesterday just because we are both anxious about the baby.



Congratulations to all the other new mums:happydance:


----------



## mixedmama

Becs, hope the contractions progress, FX that today is your day! :dust:

MrsJ, can't wait to read your birth story and see the pics.

Lovescrisps, congrats hun!

Limpetsmum, I really hope you get the waterbirth that you want! They won't have much luck trying to argue with an overdue pregnant lady anyway :haha:

My due date is tomorrow and I've had absolutely NO niggles at all. I am 100% sure she won't be here this weekend. I'm going to have a bounce on my ball now and then take a nice walk in the park while the weather is nice :)
I've got a bikini wax booked at 5pm today *yikes* I'm a wax-virgin lol

xx


----------



## babythinkpink

mixedmama said:


> I've got a bikini wax booked at 5pm today *yikes* I'm a wax-virgin lol

Are you mad!!!! I really wanted a wax but have heard it hurts more in pregnancy, owchy owch, hope it's not too painful!!!:shock:
Waiting for after the birth to neaten things up, b4 i can't see anything, and the midwife has seen it all b4!!:hugs:


----------



## becs0375

mixedmama, you must be mad!!! Its ouchy at the best of times!!! 

My bloody dog is driving me mad, he keeps crazing to go out but I want to wait for Ian to get back, fx'd it will only be another hour and a bit!!! I just don't feel like I want to go walking on my own!!! I would probably be fine but don't want to risk it!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

ladykara said:


> is anyone else finding they are fighting with their partners more at the moment... or finding people annoying when out and about... I think its hormones
> 
> 
> limpetsmum.... good luck honey...bet you wont be sleeping tonight.

Glad im not the only one...im so snappy!!! BITCH ALERT...think thats why DF went into work this morning!!! :haha:



jessmckeiver said:


> Hiya i dont post much but my little bundle of joy decided to make his appearance 2 weeks early on 12th not the 25th that was my due date :) I was on team yellow. I thought my bubs was a girl right until he came. We've named him Jack and he weighed 6lb 13oz and he was my first baby!
> Quick brief of my birth story while little man is asleep: I couldn't of asked for a better labour, i went in at mid night when my contractions went from 9mins apart at 4pm to midnight them been 2mins apart. (after contractions from 4pm- i was just moving things into my new home and just shrugged them off) and was 4cm dilated, got told the midwife was gunna check me in 4hours, she came at 5am and i was only 5cm, broke my waters and by 5.40am i couldn't move from a ben over position lol, i got started on gas & air and was given pathedine shot too. Next thing i remember as i was away with fairies it was 7.40 and midwife came to check and i was ready to push.. But she said she was leaving me until 9.00am but i couldn't even get myself back on the bed and i was saying to midwife i needed to 'poop' sorry, tmi!! She helped me onto the bed and i just wanted to push. Next thing it was 8am and little Jack had arrived. I dont remember much but Jack didnt cry straigh away, just remember my mum running out of the room. When i got home read my notes and 4 midwives and in and 2 peadiatric doctors had to revive Jack because he didnt cry right away (took 14mins) but i was that gone i didn't have a clue, im so glad i didnt know actually. Jacks an angel though and dont know what i'd do without him now. He got weighed today and he's 6lb 4oz so lost 9oz but midwife says its normal.
> 
> Hope you ladies are all well anyway!! xxxx

Congrats hun!! As said that sounds so scary...better not knowing until after though!! xx



becs0375 said:


> I am still at home, I went back to bed and when I woke they had stopped! Still got loads of mucus and feel a bit crampy, gonna do some housework and go for a walk in abit in the hope they start up again!! I am so pissed off with it all!!!

What is going on with us pair???? I was haveing really painful stop u in your tracks pushing down pains last night, went bed was so uncomfortable all night woke up at 10 and nothing more!!



limpetsmum said:


> Thanks becs - how you feeling now hun?
> 
> Just called & i'm to go in at 2.30. Hhmmmmm gotta find things to do until then so i'm not wishing the hours away - i just wanna get started now! Ideally i'd like to get into established labour before they get chance to throw DH out at the end of visiting hours. I may get chance to pop on again but if not i wish you all luck & :dust: to those wanting & needing it. Hope to be back on with news of my Tufty soon :hugs:

Oooooh good luck Angela im sure all with be fine!! :hugs:


----------



## babythinkpink

So emotional!! so good being on a forum with pregnancy, just read my last birth story with dd, tears pouring down my face, little details you forget, i am trying to calm myself about birth but it's not working!!
Still so exited to meet baby :happydance:


----------



## lilbumpblue

babythinkpink said:


> So emotional!! so good being on a forum with pregnancy, just read my last birth story with dd, tears pouring down my face, little details you forget, i am trying to calm myself about birth but it's not working!!
> Still so exited to meet baby :happydance:

Awww hun :hugs::kiss::hugs: xx


----------



## becs0375

Lilbumpblue, hows you today???

BTP, bless you xx

Just been and took the dog out in the hope that it will start things off again!! I have had 4 poos today already, hoping this is a good sign lol!!! Very crampy!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

becs0375 said:


> Lilbumpblue, hows you today???
> 
> BTP, bless you xx
> 
> Just been and took the dog out in the hope that it will start things off again!! I have had 4 poos today already, hoping this is a good sign lol!!! Very crampy!!

Achey and crampy hun he is moving lots and pushing down...just been to the shops in the hope my waters would break and we would get some vouchers but no such luck!! ...DF made me sit on a towel he put on my seat just incase my water went :haha:!! x

...needed to go for a poo lots too, seem a bit constipated thou (TMI)


----------



## ladykara

All this waiting around has made me spend money i dont have,got to hide the fact i went shopping from hubby.


Congrats Jess... so pleased to hear you had a easy labor.. xx

Becs... those false hopes are such a let down but sounds like your almost there x

Babythinkpink and lilbumpblue- glad im not the only one... the funny thing is we are one of those couples who hardly argue.. oh well gets us ready for those lack of sleep moments.. x

Lovecrisps- congrats honey and good luck with both of your babies.. x

Jellycat- they will leave me 14 days over due before doing anything too... but lets not think that way... repeat after me "we will have our babies this week, we will have our babies this week " !!! xx

Off to find something to scrub or bleach ..lol good luck girls xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Yes im being left 14 days before induction too! x


----------



## becs0375

Lilbumpblue, my contractions are back, about 10 minutes apart! Wish they would turn into something more tho, getting rather fed up!! We went for a walk in the hope my waters would break but I can't see them breaking till I go into hospital!! This latent phase is crap, come on already with the real thing!!!!! I can feel her so much lower!


----------



## lilbumpblue

becs0375 said:


> Lilbumpblue, my contractions are back, about 10 minutes apart! Wish they would turn into something more tho, getting rather fed up!! We went for a walk in the hope my waters would break but I can't see them breaking till I go into hospital!! This latent phase is crap, come on already with the real thing!!!!! I can feel her so much lower!

How exciting...come on Hope!!! Good luck hun xx

I have just had an almighty pushing down pain it made me lift off my chair and at the same time had a pain in each boob...how random!?!?!


----------



## becs0375

I did have to laugh when I reang delivery this morning, the mw was lovely but all I could hear in the background was screaming!!!!!


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck Limpetsmum

:dust:to all you overdue ladies and to anyone else who wants it


----------



## Emzywemzy

aww Becs I feel for you! I had a really long latent phase as well, from about 6am til 11pm then active labour from 11pm til I had her at 6am! I was so glad when I was classed as being in active labour, I could have kissed the midwife when she examined me and I was 5cm lol It's so frustrating, but every pain is a step closer to meeting your baby so hang in there and try to rest as much as possible in between contractions (although I almost hit the midwife when she said that to me after the 2nd trip to hospital- REST?! ARE YOU JOKING?! LOL) Won't be long now and you'll have baby Hope in your arms xx


----------



## jessmckeiver

Thanx everyone :D I'd do my labour all again tomorrow if they was all as easy as Jack lol. Its this after part thats affecting me when i go wee, i have to hover over the toilet or it burns but midwife said it will be just grazes healing :/ dont half bloody hurt though. Sorry tmi. I thought it was a water infection but she said if it goes when i hover instead of sitting be grazes.
I cant believe hes a week old tomorrow, feels like just yesterday i was pushing him out. Goes far to quick, heres a quick pic of him for you ladies that dont have me on facebook..

https://img185.imageshack.us/img185/4248/62757101502609598006967.jpg

Everythings too big for him, even tiny baby. Haha. Hes such a darlin though. Sorry about pic been huuuuuge! 
Hope you ladies are all well, take care xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

aw he's such a cutie jess! 

sending lots & lots of labour dust to everyone :dust: :dust: :dust: 

nothing to report from me, just getting fed up already with back ache. on the plus side, only 10 days til my due date! :happydance:


----------



## Jellycat

JessMcKeiver - Jack is gorgeous xx

LadyK - You made me smile.... we will have our babies this week, we will have our babies this week ... fx'd

Becs / LBB - Hope both of you have your babies by tommorow morning xx


----------



## Kelloggz187

HI All

Just wanted to say Joseph Thomas Watson was born on Thursday 16th September at 4:10pm, weighing 9lb 1oz :cloud9: xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Jess he is such a cutie...iv got that babygrow too!! 

Thanks JC FX hey!! x

Congrats Kellogz!! x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck Limpetsmum. xx :hugs:
:dust: to all you overdue mummies. x
PLEASE can we have some more babies... I get so excited when people post of pains and losing plugs. :wacko:

Had a lovely day with my Mum and Riley shopping today and he was such a good boy. He is just taking a nap and looks so adorable in his moses basket. Every time I look at him I feel my heart melt. xx


----------



## Mrs_N

congrats kelloggz!

oh I so wish I had some pains or losing plug or anything, but nothing :cry: I'm turning into a compulsive knicker checker - I would be so delighted to see a big snotty plug in there haha! :haha:


----------



## becs0375

Congrats Kelloggz and Jess xxx

Teeny, I get excited too!!!!

My contractions are getting more painful, at one stage I felt like she was coming out my foof!!! Just want them closer together then thats hospital for me, but I have feeling its going to be a long night!! Just had a bath and thats done naff all, even the paracetamols are naff!!! Just watching x factor!!!


----------



## daniellelk

jessmckeiver said:


> Thanx everyone :D I'd do my labour all again tomorrow if they was all as easy as Jack lol. Its this after part thats affecting me when i go wee, i have to hover over the toilet or it burns but midwife said it will be just grazes healing :/ dont half bloody hurt though. Sorry tmi. I thought it was a water infection but she said if it goes when i hover instead of sitting be grazes.
> I cant believe hes a week old tomorrow, feels like just yesterday i was pushing him out. Goes far to quick, heres a quick pic of him for you ladies that dont have me on facebook..
> 
> https://img185.imageshack.us/img185/4248/62757101502609598006967.jpg
> 
> Everythings too big for him, even tiny baby. Haha. Hes such a darlin though. Sorry about pic been huuuuuge!
> Hope you ladies are all well, take care xxx

I know what you mean about the after part! i'd rather be in labour again then go to the loo :/ I find pouring warm water down toilet help's.
Lovely pic :)


----------



## genies girl

becs i hope things speed up for you, time to be a mummy xx


----------



## Asher

genies girl said:


> becs i hope things speed up for you, time to be a mummy xx

Aw that's lovely Genies. Come on Hope! Mummy wants to meet you now! And so do all her friends!! x

Labour dust to all the ladies who need it! Mummy time! x

I am sat here on my own, well with Sam! Ordered a Chinese before, got all the boys into their PJ's, picked up the food and dropped DH off at the pub (he doesn't go out but our close friends have just discovered they're going to be a mummy and daddy so he's celebrating!), came home! Watched X factor with the boys, Jack fell asleep on my arm whilst I was feeding Sam, and Archie's just gone up now! Sam's stirring for a feed now, but all in all, a lovely evening with my 3 little boys! Gonna watch Casualty now and feed the little fella, then once he's settled have a cheeky wine, wait for DH and have my Chinese! Yippee!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Evening everyone, 

Nothing too exiting going on here bump wise, a few tightenings/twinges but nothing to get exited about!

Was washing up and a glass broke, took the very tip of my finger off, blood everywhere, all in the bubbles! It was dripping and i couldn't get it to stop, so we wrapped it in a t towel and elevated it for a while, it eventually stopped enough to tightly plaster it, but the blood still managed to drip out of that!
Think nothing much can be done with it hospital wise, just means i am going to have a sore finger and flippin plaster the first few weeks of hand washing for baby, i found i washed hands constantly with dd as she seemed to need constant changing!!
I know it was a sign, it was my dh's glass, a gift from my mil to her darling boy, just cheap glass and just fell apart, I was so lucky it was just a bit of a finger!
When i moved in dh had a set of 6 glasses one by one each one broke, and it was always me broke them, i am jinxed around glass he owns:haha:

Well hoping these twinges turn to something, due tomorrow:happydance:

Right on with the xtra factor with my 7 yr old, my 2 yr old asleep in bed, she was so tired, my 16 yr old in a stroppy teenage sleep having been out all night last night and lacking the sleep, so mr stroppy pants, takes it all out on us! My 10 yr old playing xbox, and dh in shower, everyone happy, and i am off to bed soon! 

Back in morning unless baby decides otherwise!

:hugs:

:baby:tp xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Woohoo come on Becs...iv had some cramps before 10 mins apart that went right round and into my back *ouchy* not so bad that i couldnt stand the pain thou! Im beginning to wonder whether the pains im getting really low down that i thought was LO pushing down are actual contractions but just really irregular!! 

DF just went white before cos id had a few 10 minute apart ones...i said well if xfactor is still on im having him here on ya electric recliner!!! hahahaha xx


----------



## Blob

Congrats Kelloggz and Jess 

Mrs N i was like that at the end :haha:

Becs am keeping FX'd
Lilbumpblue :hugs: Hope he comes soon


----------



## Asher

Congrats Kellogz!Gorgeous name!

Jess, fab pic of your little Jack! What a cutie!

Come on Becs and LilBumpBlue! Has anyone heard from Limpetsmum? Hope her induction is going well.


----------



## Snoozie

Hi, congrats to all new mums and good luck to all those still waiting..xxxx

I've had an intresting few days, been in hospital with a racing heart. They've set me free for now. But I've been booked in for induction on Wednesday. I'm sad that my bump time will be over, despite how hard this pg has been. But I'm excited to be meeting my baby!

I just need to get my head around it all now. How's everyone feeling? 
'M STGGLING TO POST REPLIES ON HERE AS i KEEP GETTING BOOTED BACK TO THE BNB HOMEPAGE EVERY 30 SECS ARGH


----------



## Mrs_N

Ouch btp that sounds really sore! :hugs: 

Becs & lilbluebump I reckon tonights the night! Good luck :dust: 

Hope limpets is in labour too!


----------



## Daisybell

*Congratulations to all the new mummies *

becs fx'd for you! come on baby!

lilbumpblue, when i went into labour my contractions were irregular and started off in my back, they continued and started feling stronger as the hours passed, which is when i knew things were starting to happen! 
things may well be starting for you too!!! fx'd it wont be long before you lo arrives

Snoozie thats fab news, you will soon be meeting your lo :happydance:


----------



## becs0375

BTP, Ouchy!!!!!

Snoozie, how exciting for you xxx

Lilbumpblue, I have been timing mine all day, been roughly ten mins apart and getting stronger!!

Wonder how Limpets is!!

I am up as my contractions are getting alot stronger, they are roughly 6/7 mins apart now, gonna call hospital in a bit and have a shower! Feeling strangly relaxed about it all, although I feel like I am full of cold too!! I am trying to rest as much as possible but its hard when the contractions are painful, I have indigestion too!!


----------



## Asher

Eek becs! I think once you know you're in labour, you do feel more relaxed and partly relieved it's happening! Good luck! X


----------



## becs0375

Tried to go back to bed, I am so so tired, my contractions went back to every 10 mins, so got fed up of drifting off to sleep so got up!! I am so fricking fed up!! Rang delivery and they want me to be having them every 3-4 mins and 1-2 mins duration!! They are lasting over a minute just wish they would get closer!!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey ladies, excuse no personals won't you! Tried to catch up but I am on my mobile.
I wasn't actually induced until gone 11pm due to me being awkward lol. Had pessary & promptly went to sleep lmao! Have been aware of tightenings as I've napped but nothing major. Just woke & now having a cuppa & a cookie whilst I can feel weird sensations in my lower abdomen. MW says it sounds like my cervix is ripening  they are waiting till morning to give 2nd pessary. 
Not much else to report I'm afraid!
Becs, still thinking of you hun. Carley - hope you've continued to contract overnight babes. 
I'm sneakily charging my phone whilst no-one is around heehee. 
Love & miss you all xxx


----------



## Carley22

MOrning guys i cant sleep... had contractions last night 10 mins apart from 7pm to bed time and now ive woken up theyve all stopped so becs i know how you feel. im so sick of getting excited to feel completely let down by it all again!!!

I just want my contractions to start and do something useful instead of lead me on. 

About an hour ago i woke up and said to OH that his snooring was driving me mad and now he's in the spare room bless him...... and all thats done is made me wake up because im not used to sleeping on my own... lol!!!! 

Becs i hope things progress for you :dust: 

LIMPETS UPDATE - Angie went into the hospital at 3pm yesterday and still had not been given her pessary at 11pm due t lack of beds in the hospital. She was a little annoyed and her DH has had to go home and leave her there which is not what she wanted. so no more news yet but i am sure shell text once up and about today.


----------



## limpetsmum

Awww becs hunny :hugs: the lady opposite me is up & down with on & off contractions, doesn't seem to know what to do with hereself - I imagine you being tge sane. Hope things progress for you hun, have you tried a hot bath? They say it can often take it off for a while or make them come on completely xxx


----------



## Carley22

morning angie!!!! 

should i just get up and make a cup of tea?


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi night owls! Look at all you lot with your contrActions.... I'm up because.......well just because I can't sleep, no contractions/signs/plug for me .....nowt!
I'd rather had a better reason than insomnia. Baby over the last 12 hours seems to be laying diagonally ie. Massive lump sticking out under my right ribs. I keep telling her to push own instead of pushing up!!! LOL. Hope the contractions regulate for you two and limpetsmum I hope you get some sleep before everything kicks off for you. It's a nightmare to sleep in hospital isn't it.


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning All,

Well few more goings on but nothing that went anywhere, so still waiting for anything to happen!

Due date today, which is good, although less than 5% of babies arrive on their due date so i feel i almost have less chance today of labour starting!!
Had my usual morning sickness, quelled it with boiled egg and toast! 
Finger throbbing, not been brave enough to re dress it this morning, it is really sore today, got the germaline out to try and numb it a bit! 

Well thinking of those in or trying to kick start labour,:dust:

:hugs:limpets good luck hun xx

Carley, your post could have been me, with the snoring dh, i nudge mine, but i can't sleep without him, not properely, so now he is in bed and i am downstairs!
Like you i am fed up with the stop start and dull aches and nothing really kicking off, come on babies!!

Back later all, Happy Sunday,

:hugs:

:baby:tp xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

May I show off my beautiful boys....



:cloud9:


----------



## Asher

Aw Teeny, look at Riley! He's gorgeous! And so is your big boy too, looking very proud of himself bless!! Is Riley doing well?

Becs and Carley, grrrr!! Come on contractions! I can't wait to see some pics of these long awaited little ones!

Angie, good luck with the second pessary. Well done you for enjoying a cookie and a cuppa at that time in the morning! I feel as though I've been up all night with Sam, and in hindsight, maybe that's exactly what I should have done, come downstairs and had some treat and a cuppa!! 

Little man's been fed (several times...) and is now hiccuping away merrily in the carry cot. I am going to get him dressed in a mo. Today he's wearing a top from Next which says "Little Brother", awww!! I'm not feeling too happy this morning, got a little lump under my right nipple, and the nip is killing. Thinking blocked duct, going to get a good warm shower in a bit and see if that's what it is and try and flush it through. 

Labour dust ladies!! xxx


----------



## Daisybell

*Morning ladies,
how are things this morning becs? i hope your contractions got closer together and things are progressing nicely 
*
*Good luck limpets, hope they have given you your 2nd pessary now and you are well on the way to meeting your lo
*
*Carley  you must be feel frustrated  come on contractions!!!*

*babythinkpink happy due date hun!!*

*Teeny your two boys are gorgeous!!!!
Awww look at Rileys hair!! lush!!

Ouchy Asher, sounds like a blocked duct, hope the warm shower help xxx
*
*cute little noises are coming from Ollies moses basket, think he is dreaming bless xxx*

*Going to dr's tomorrow (if i can get in) think ive got an infection  may just be a uti not sure  but i'm just so uncomfortable.*

*looking forward to hearing about the new arrivals  xxx*


----------



## Boony

I had my appointment at the hospital on friday and they said he was transverse at 12pm and still transverse at 1.30 when i had a scan but by 3.30 when i saw the registrar he was breech so i have been told he has a 'unstable lie' 

This means if i go into labour i have to get to the hospital asap so i'm going to stay at my mums from tomorrow coz she lives alot closer to the hospital than me (i'm an hour away and shes only 10 mins)

Plus if my waters break they've said the cord could go down first which is obviously dangerous so they said to call an ambulance and if i did that at home i would end up going to a hospital that i dont want or like.

Although since Fridays appointment it seems he has moved and although i dont think hes head down they're is definately something hard at the bottom and round the sides so think the cord is out of the way at the top but i wont know for definate until my next appointment with the consultant on thursday. 

Any tips on getting him to go head down and stay down?


----------



## Jellycat

Oh Boony I didn't realise your LO was being so naughty. I know leaning forward on all fours and swaying gives LO space to move but I haven't a clue on how to keep them there. Good Luck :hugs:

Becs hope you start making more progress soon xx

Asher hope the shower sorts you out Ouchie xx

I've been getting lots of tightenings since lasy night and had a really uncomfortable sleep..... I just know this is what to expect for the next couple of weeks as DH says only 2 weeks and 4 days max


----------



## mixedmama

It's been a bit quieter than usual this morning, hopefully some stars have decided to make an arrival!

Oh boony, I hope he's moved, I've got no tips though, sorry :( 

It's my due date today aswell! I'm feeling positive, I know LO probably won't make an arrival today.. I'm concentrating on my original EDD of the 23rd (according to my LMP).. it helps me cope with going overdue!

Had my wax yesterday, ouchy ouchy ouchy, if it does supposedly hurt more than labour then I'm welcoming labour with open arms!

:dust: :dust: :dust: to the ladies needing it.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Happy due date BTP and mixedmama! 

It is quieter this morning, you are right. Hoping that means lots of lovely stars are making their entrances today! Good luck to those in early labour and fx for all of you with twinges and pains :dust: I can't believe we are so close to the end of September and all the babies will be here soon! I was in the bath yesterday remembering posting in the first tri and talking about morning sickness and worrying that we hadn't felt movement/weren't showing/didn't feel pregnant anymore. I was also thinking that it's so nice that most of us have been chatting with one another for the whole pregnancy and I think of you all as friends, even though I have never met any of you! You guys know more about me than my real life friends do I think lol! It is nice to have such a supportive bunch of people who you know will always understand and make you feel better :hugs: Look at me getting all sentimental! lol

I had the night 'off' last night and Matt looked after Holly while I had several glasses of wine! I didn't get drunk like I thought I would but I did feel a bit tipsy lol He made me a nice curry as well which was yummy and we messed about on the xbox and the wii which was fun, but Holly kept wanting attention mid-game! He also slept in the nursery in the spare bed with Holly in the cot so I could have a full night's undisturbed sleep and it was FABULOUS! It sounds as if Holly was her usual awake self all night and Matt looks a bit worse for wear this morning! Now he knows how I feel every night of the week!!

Today we're just chilling out... well I need to do some cleaning as usual. I need to clean the oven, it was on my list of things to do before Holly was born and I was actually intending to do it the day I went into labour, so I really need to get around to doing it now! 

I can't believe Holly is 5 weeks old... where is the time going?! And after her slow start with losing all that weight, she's now piling on the oz and is out of her newborn clothes and in to the 0-3 months! She was only just filling the newborn stuff last week so I can't believe it!

:dust: for you all and big :hugs:

xx


----------



## Jellycat

Emzy - Glad Holly is finally settling down and putting on the oz, it really doesn't seem like 5 weeks ago !

BTP & MixedMama - Happy Due dates !!

Teeny - loving the pics, they are adorable xx


----------



## ladykara

i just spent ages writing personals and lost it all.... not happy !! 

I remember the pain of weeing after i had my son, i took a jug of cold water in the loo with me for a week after why doesnt anyone warn you..

Sometimes i feel im the only one still pregnant with no missing plug or pain !!! I woke up with the worst sore throat ever so to be honest i would rather wait to recover from that first.


Wishing labor dust to all....:dust:


----------



## FirstBean

Its very quiet on here today. Hope some of the overdue ladies are in labour


----------



## becs0375

Hello ladies!!

Update from me!!!

I went in to hospital this morning at 7, after my contractions were coming every 4 minutes and lasting a good 90 seconds!! I thought finally!! I gets there, and we waited till 9am to be seen in triage, all the time I was having on off contractions, no one came and saw us for 2 hours, just kept apologising!! Anyways I had an examination and turns out I am 3-4 cm, the mw was so lovely and told me I had done so well with no pain relief or moaning and told me that she saw no reason why I would need any pain relief, she actually advised against it!! She gave me a sweep, my waters haven't broken!! She said I could be booked onto the ward or come home, so we came home!! Finally got home at 11, she told me I need to be regular every 2mins, so thats what I am doing. Getting as far on as I can at home, I am so fricking tired and trying to sleep is so hard, all I crave is sugary sweets, I guess its because I am using lots of energy! I have had a nice shower and washed my hair, just had a lovely cuppa and some biscuits. I have hot water bottle on my back for the pain, and have just taken some paracetamols!! The contractions are getting alot stronger and I am breathing through them, I am so determind to have a natural birth. The mw said I had a brilliant attitude and she couldn't believe I was still laughing after 2 days of no sleep!! I feel fine apart from no sleep, but I am so hoping that she comes tonight sometime!!

Hope everyone is ok???

Limpets, hope things are going well for you xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

aw Becs all positive then! Won't be long now and your baby will be here. You're doing brilliantly! Once I was up to 5cm I had her within 6 hours, so you may well have her here by this evening! Good luck chick and you can do it!!!

Sorry not writing much, have a very windy Holly draped over my shoulder! lol x


----------



## apaton

becs your doing fab :thumbup: it took me ages to get to 3 cm but once i was there it was 6 housrs of active labour so wont be long now :wohoo::wohoo:

limpetsmum hope your doing well::hugs: 

:dust::dust: to ladies who want it xxx


----------



## becs0375

Thanks ladies, I am hoping to be back in hospital tonight!! Looking forward to my waterbirth!!!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

ladykara said:


> i just spent ages writing personals and lost it all.... not happy !!
> 
> I remember the pain of weeing after i had my son, i took a jug of cold water in the loo with me for a week after why doesnt anyone warn you..
> 
> Sometimes i feel im the only one still pregnant with no missing plug or pain !!! I woke up with the worst sore throat ever so to be honest i would rather wait to recover from that first.
> 
> 
> Wishing labor dust to all....:dust:

I am feeling the same, 3 days over, no pain, no plug, no nothing...so frustrating.....:wacko:


----------



## Mrs_N

Woohoo go becs! I'm so so excited for you!! 

We are down to single figures today whoop whoop! :happydance:
Having a very lazy Sunday watching films & dh is cooking a delicious roast dinner. Hoping to enticebaby out withthe smell haha!


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey ladies, well I had my 2nd pessary at midday & was pleased to find out my cervix has now completly softened but now needs to shorten & I have been having contractions but just not felt them. About half hour after the pessary Tufty raised then plummeted his/her heart rate & gave us all a fright. They then lost his heart rate so had to check him with mobile scanner. When they eventually found him (que commenced breathing by mom & dad)he was still bradycardic so they prepped me for an emergency section (under general) but luckily his heart rate increased as they repositioned me so they continued with monitoring. They think the silly sod had either lay or grabbed his cord & temporarily cut off his blood supply. It was bloody scary but I felt completelt cared for & in good hands so no-one panicked. I've been warned if it hapoens again they'll emergency section me but I don't care as long as Tufty is alive & well.
So - that's my update so far. No plans to do anything but monitor until midnight now so I'll try to check back then.
Becs I look forward to hearing your good news soon - thinking of you hun, love to everyone else xxx


----------



## daniellelk

becs0375 said:


> Hello ladies!!
> 
> Update from me!!!
> 
> I went in to hospital this morning at 7, after my contractions were coming every 4 minutes and lasting a good 90 seconds!! I thought finally!! I gets there, and we waited till 9am to be seen in triage, all the time I was having on off contractions, no one came and saw us for 2 hours, just kept apologising!! Anyways I had an examination and turns out I am 3-4 cm, the mw was so lovely and told me I had done so well with no pain relief or moaning and told me that she saw no reason why I would need any pain relief, she actually advised against it!! She gave me a sweep, my waters haven't broken!! She said I could be booked onto the ward or come home, so we came home!! Finally got home at 11, she told me I need to be regular every 2mins, so thats what I am doing. Getting as far on as I can at home, I am so fricking tired and trying to sleep is so hard, all I crave is sugary sweets, I guess its because I am using lots of energy! I have had a nice shower and washed my hair, just had a lovely cuppa and some biscuits. I have hot water bottle on my back for the pain, and have just taken some paracetamols!! The contractions are getting alot stronger and I am breathing through them, I am so determind to have a natural birth. The mw said I had a brilliant attitude and she couldn't believe I was still laughing after 2 days of no sleep!! I feel fine apart from no sleep, but I am so hoping that she comes tonight sometime!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok???
> 
> Limpets, hope things are going well for you xx

ooh goodluck hun! Finger's crossed your LO is here by tonight :) 
I went from 2cm's too fully dilated within hour's :)

Mike's just getting H ready to go see grandparents's and great aunt's and uncle's and cousin's :) I'm staying at home to do the hoovering :( Told him he's only aloud to be out for an hour...2 at most!


----------



## Carley22

Angie everytime i come on here to update ppl with your news youve beaten me to it!! lol...... glad you and tuft are doing ok sweetie. xx


----------



## Asher

Aw Limpetsmum!! Tufty giving you scares! Let's hope things get moving and you meet him or her by natural means, but if it has to be a section, so be it. Good luck!

Becs, well done you, you're doing good!! I managed til 7cm without anything, but it went quickly so I didn't have chance to ask! I can't wait to finally see some pics of Hope, and for you to have her in your arms! Keep up the good work!! xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck Becs, hopefully not long now. Sounds like you are doing brilliantly.
Limpets what a scare but glad Tufty is fine. Good luck and sending love your way. xx


----------



## becs0375

Limpets, naughty Tufty giving you a scare!!! Hope you get to meet him/her very soon xxx

I have just done some hoovering and cleaned the kitchen, quite fun having contractions while hoovering!!! Just refilled my hot water bottle, its really helping with the back cramp!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck to Becs, Angie and all you other ladies in labor! x


----------



## Jellycat

Good Luck Becs / Limpets your both doing really well... lets hope tufty starts behaving themselves xxx


----------



## daniellelk

Mike's only been gone an hour :( if that...and i want him to come back! Going to start and write my birth story now, not sure where to start tho with me having contraction's for day's :/


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck to all you ladies in labour


----------



## stmw

oooo good luck ladies!!! xxxx


----------



## limpetsmum

Carley - sorry hun heehee, it's cos I'm bored enough to be bothered with tge faff of mobile internet!

Well I'm still pregnant lol. Just passing time (as much as you can on a ward) until I can have my last pessary at midnight. If that doesn't work I'll hold off the IV until tomorrow morning so DH can be here incase things fly into action (he's worried he might miss ut all bless him - esp after how quickly they were going to take me to theatre earlier).

Becs I'm glad your keeping busy hun, I bought my wheat pad in wuth me lol

Catch up again later xxx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Teeny Weeny said:


> May I show off my beautiful boys....
> 
> View attachment 117746
> 
> 
> View attachment 117748
> :cloud9:

Oh how adorable is he, his hair is just how im imagining our LO's to be for some reason, just a bit fairer!! xx



becs0375 said:


> Hello ladies!!
> 
> Update from me!!!
> 
> I went in to hospital this morning at 7, after my contractions were coming every 4 minutes and lasting a good 90 seconds!! I thought finally!! I gets there, and we waited till 9am to be seen in triage, all the time I was having on off contractions, no one came and saw us for 2 hours, just kept apologising!! Anyways I had an examination and turns out I am 3-4 cm, the mw was so lovely and told me I had done so well with no pain relief or moaning and told me that she saw no reason why I would need any pain relief, she actually advised against it!! She gave me a sweep, my waters haven't broken!! She said I could be booked onto the ward or come home, so we came home!! Finally got home at 11, she told me I need to be regular every 2mins, so thats what I am doing. Getting as far on as I can at home, I am so fricking tired and trying to sleep is so hard, all I crave is sugary sweets, I guess its because I am using lots of energy! I have had a nice shower and washed my hair, just had a lovely cuppa and some biscuits. I have hot water bottle on my back for the pain, and have just taken some paracetamols!! The contractions are getting alot stronger and I am breathing through them, I am so determind to have a natural birth. The mw said I had a brilliant attitude and she couldn't believe I was still laughing after 2 days of no sleep!! I feel fine apart from no sleep, but I am so hoping that she comes tonight sometime!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok???
> 
> Limpets, hope things are going well for you xx

Well done Becs u sound like ur doing fab!!!!! xxx



limpetsmum said:


> Hey ladies, well I had my 2nd pessary at midday & was pleased to find out my cervix has now completly softened but now needs to shorten & I have been having contractions but just not felt them. About half hour after the pessary Tufty raised then plummeted his/her heart rate & gave us all a fright. They then lost his heart rate so had to check him with mobile scanner. When they eventually found him (que commenced breathing by mom & dad)he was still bradycardic so they prepped me for an emergency section (under general) but luckily his heart rate increased as they repositioned me so they continued with monitoring. They think the silly sod had either lay or grabbed his cord & temporarily cut off his blood supply. It was bloody scary but I felt completelt cared for & in good hands so no-one panicked. I've been warned if it hapoens again they'll emergency section me but I don't care as long as Tufty is alive & well.
> So - that's my update so far. No plans to do anything but monitor until midnight now so I'll try to check back then.
> Becs I look forward to hearing your good news soon - thinking of you hun, love to everyone else xxx

Oh Ang how scary must that have been!!!!! You sound like you remained very calm thou well done!! xx


Well im still here since i had my sweep on Thurs i had quite red discharge for the first day and then it went pinkish with lil streaks of redish bits...im still getting this along ith a pain randomly right down the bottom of my bump on the right hand side...does this sound normal??? I also this morning had 2 tiny tiny clots of blood in the discharge! (im assuming this discharge must be my plug!) Still feeling full of cold and generally lousy!! :cry:

Hope everyone else is well!! Asher hope the shower worked hun, doest sound nice! xx


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: limpets that must have been scary! Hope things kick into action soon for you.


----------



## Emzywemzy

ooh limpets that sounds scary! well done for staying so calm and fx for tufty's appearance soon x

Hope becs is doing good too x

Here's a couple of piccies from today of my baby girl, I can't believe how big she is getting!

xx
 



Attached Files:







me and holly.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3









holly.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jellycat

Still getting my tightenings most of the day every 6 to 15 minutes, they aren't painful just getting increasingly uncomfortable.... DH keeps thinking I'm in labour  I keep thinking it will stop soon.... it's different to what i've been getting the past couple of weeks but since MW Tuesday i'm convinced I'm going overdue.... I've got housework and knitted blankets to finish yet

Just been looking at your pics on FB - Holly is so cute xx


----------



## Asher

Oooh look at me typing with both hands!! I feel as though Sam has been attached to me for the majority of the day today! He's asleep now, in his proper fast asleep pose, but I don't know for how long!! Little horror! Good job he's cute or he wouldn't get away with it!

Becs, I really hope you're motoring now and about to meet your gorgeous girl. 

Jelly, definitely sounds as though you're warming up for the main event! Maybe DH isn't wrong!

Emzy, how cute does Holly look in her little leggings?!! Awww! And the one of the two of you together is fab! x

I will be back in the middle of the night to stalk and see if there's been any birth action! x


----------



## YoungMummy18

Well have the urge to clean my flat so spent the majority of this afternoon on my hands and knees scrubbing my bathroom!!! 

A few twinges and that....then all stopped....!!!


OH was quite pleasently surprised when he came home to find the living room, bathroom and kitchen tidied!!!


Am hoping that baby makes an appearance soon!!!


Going to pull the OH off the PS3 to come and DTD :blush: and see if that helps!!!


Good luck Limpets and Becs.... hope you're all meeting your LO's real soon!!!


Congrats to the new mummies.... xx


----------



## daniellelk

Anyone know how limpet's and becs is getting on?

OH just spent the past half hour telling me I need to go back to work so he can stay at home with H, because he doesn't want to leave his "cool dude" :)


----------



## Asher

Aw Danielle that's so cute though!! DH was pleased to have another boy, cos he considers them to be his mates!!

Aw youngmummy18! Not too much longer! x


----------



## wantingno.2

My little man arrived on his due date 14th Sept, George Edward weighing 7lb 13oz x


----------



## daniellelk

yup it is :) but it's not happening lol Altho would work out load's better for us as we wouldn't have to pay out £100+ a month to his ex (pay's CSA for his daughter..but we know now it never get's spent on her:/).

Ahh this time last week I was at hospital! Well just leaving hospital. Can't believe in a few hour's H is a week old... 
I'm of to bed now, feed time at 12 :/ I'm doing them all tonight, OH's back to work this week...so nervous to be left on my own with H, but not as nervous as I was the other day when OH was supposed to be going back!

Congrat's wantingno.2


----------



## Asher

You'll be fine Danielle!! And wow doesn't time fly!!

Congrats WantingNo2, love your name choice! And he's gorgeous! x


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations Wantingno2 !


----------



## mixedmama

Emz, Holly is getting so big! Love the cute little outfit aww x

Jellycat, looks like your LO might come soon =) you'll probably go into labour before me!

Youngmummy18, FX'd something progresses! That is some major nesting kicking in eh? she must be on her way soon

Congrats wantingno2!!

I've had no twinges today, apart from the odd period-like pains again. Looks like I'm officially overdue since there's no way Ava can make an appearance by midnight lol.
Oh well I've got my sweep tomorrow, which I'm not looking forward to, but at least I'll get to find out if I've begun dilating yet..

xx


----------



## Jellycat

MixedMama - It's completly stopped haven't had anything for an hour, i'm going to head to bed soon. Good luck for your sweep x


----------



## Carley22

Right after 2 days of contractions ive had nothing today :-( not a peep..... so off to my consultant appt in the morning for a sweep and to book my induction..... going to go to bed in a min and see if baby decides to crawl out just in time for the morning? i doubt it though....


----------



## Daisybell

*Congratulations wantingno.2 George Edward is so cute!!!

limpet's and becs I hope things are going well for you both 

mixedmama and Carley good luck for your sweeps!
*


----------



## ladykara

wantingno2- congrats honey another one on its due date xx

Jelly and carley.. sorry to hear the pains have stopped... xx


----------



## elmaxie

Hi ladies!!

Congrats to all the new mummies and Sept babies!

I haven't been on in ages I think the baby counter was in the forties last time I swung by!
Hannah has been doing great and is now over 3 weeks old and is 10lb now and in 0-3 month clothes as she is so long!! It's scared!
Nathan has been playing up at night the last few nights and me and OH went through a rough patch where I figured I was better off without him due to him not pulling his weight with both kids or using common sense but hopefully we have sorted stuff out and are all good...plus today it's our 2nd wedding anniversary! So we went out for a few hours which was nice.

I wasn't even going to attempt the thousands of posts I have missed so I am so sorry for missing out.

Xxxx


----------



## Asher

Good to see u emma! Wow hannah's doing fab! The time really is just flying. Glad u sorted things out with hubby. Happy anniversary. xx 
Good luck for tomoz carley and mixed mama. X
Still no news from becs!


----------



## BLONDIE35

Hi is anyone interested in a Mini Medela electric breast pump before I put on the public noticeboard. Have all the accessories and used occasionally for 3 weeks when I had my daughter. Have all the accessories but you may want to buy new valves & membranes which can be bought from Mothercare for £4.99. The model I have retails for £54.99 but selling for £22 (not inc. P&P). I will weigh the pump for correct postage if anyone's interested. Please PM me if you're interested.

Thanks

Llinos


----------



## Emzywemzy

Carley, jelly and mixedmama hope things pick up for you all soon :dust: 

:hi: Emma nice to hear from you! Glad Hannah is doing well and you sorted things with hubby Xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies (hey asher-i see your here again lol)
Well I guess I'm officially 42 weeks pregnant now and all I can do is sit & cry. So far it's tajen over 36 hours to do 2/3 of an 24hr induction :cry:
I'm still waiting to see if they will give me a third pessary & if not what the next stage is. I'm not dilating or having any contractions to speak of si far. It's not nice seeing everyone else come in then go & deliver their babies, I guess I feel jealous (then guilty for feeling that way). I guess I just feel really let down by my stupid body - God knows why I even thought it might be capable of doing this! 
Sorry for the moan, I know a lot of you would love to be in my shoes. I'm trying to stay optimistic - I promise. 
Becs, I hope your progressing hun
Carley, good luck with the cons appt & sweep tomorrow - let's hope it's just that little push you need babe. Text & let me know won't you xxx

Night night all xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw limpets it must be so frustrating. I guess all I can say is try to relax and tufty will be here soon. You've waited this long already and this is just the last little bit. Chin up chick, some be long now and it will be sooo worth the wait Xx


----------



## Jellycat

limpets i know ur feeling fed up, think u will feel better once hubby is there and you know whats next. Good luck as emzy said not long now xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Me again, morning!
Thanks emz & jellycat  I managed to get a few hours sleep last night. Just had breakfast (am I the only freak who likes hospital toast lol). Going back on the monitor shortly to check Tufty is ok before tgey examine me to see if they can rupture my membranes or if I need a 3rd pessary. Still annoyed about time delay of it all as I feel totally shattered. Almost feels like they have delayed I tentionally so they can just whip me for a section with the excuse that I'm too tired to labor.
Anywho, at least today is a new day so we'll see what happens.
Love & labor dust to all (but selfishly keeping a little back for myself heehee) xxx


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck Becs.

Congrats to all new Mummies


----------



## xcited4mybump

morning all,

just got dd and ds off to school,well i'm 4 days over:nope: and feel like this little one will never come!i have a hospital appointment today so hopefully they'll do a sweep:happydance:like i said the other day i would have had one last thursday but the mid-wife who came out i know very well,and i just couldn't have her do a sweep:blush:

i'm feeling ok,just alittle fed up.i was so nervous of going through labour but now i'm ready for it..........just bring it on:growlmad::flower::winkwink:

aww limpet hun,you are being put through it,your amazing!i hope things start moving along for you very soon and please keep all that labour dust for yourself:dust::dust::dust:and here's some more too:dust::dust::dust:darn them for taking so long to see to you:growlmad:get that hospital toast down you(i like it too:dohh:) and show them you mean business.good luck:kiss:


----------



## Daisybell

:hugs: limpets, lets hope that they give you your 3rd pessary and you
start labouring nicely! i am surprised that they are leaving it so long between
pessarys :shrug: :dust: just for you! :)

wonder how becs is getting on?


----------



## Asher

Aw hugs Limpets! Hope things get moving for you!! xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Goos Morning,

Just thought i would pop in and say still here! 

Baby officially late today! Naughty baby, and big sis was so good being on time! I was so hoping this baby would be the same!

Just done the school run, it is so beautiful out there today, everything turning so Autumny and pretty, we walk down an old railway track path and i walk back through a lovely park, pond, ducks, big band stand the lot, it is just so pretty and take a few mins and after the old school run it is bliss!!

Limpets, heres hoping your body gets the hint soon sweetie, I know how you feel, last baby my waters broke and I had to sit and wait for labour to start, I was moments from being induced which would have been the third baby i needed inducing for, when my body kick started and off we went!
I hope i don't have to be induced, all that hanging about would drive me nuts too!:hugs:

Loving the baby pics, and congrats to all new Mummies :hugs:

Will be back later, check on our labour progress! 

:dust:to those in labour :hugs::hugs:

Come on labour lets get going! I think i have hospital tomorrow, i had not anticipated going over!! Its either tomorrow or wed, its anti natal and to discuss induction, possibly to book it, I really don't want a sweep, i would rather try and have sex again....and that is saying something, this little pic...:sex: is pretty accurate, me and dh look like a pair of ribena berries at it!!!:rofl:

Back later xxxxx:hugs:

:baby:tp xx


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: limpets, so frustrating, hope things get moving quickly for you once it all starts

having a bit of a morning here - had to take one of our kitties to the vet and she's had to stay for blood tests so I'm an emotional wreck! poor little thing :cry: 
how am I going to cope when my baby has to have bloods or injections if I can't even cope with the cat!


----------



## Choc1985

Limpets I no how u feel hunny 48 hours after my waters broke they induced me with the drip stay calm and relaxed tuffy will be here soon hope ur ok hope to meet up wen tuffy is here love Stacey and izzy xx

Sorry but I haven't been on for a while been finding things a bit hard with oh not pulling his weight with izzy but after the biggest aurgment ever he admitted he hasn't been pulling his weight and that he is just finding all the sleepless nights. 

Congratulations to all the new September mummies haven't had chance to catch up sorry will try keep up now lol xx


----------



## berkeley130

my induction is booked for tomorrow 10am, baby is now 12 days overdue.
no water birth this time :sad1: but happy it will finally over and we will have our baby. one more day to wait that's it :happydance:
please wish me luck that it doesn't turn into c-section, don't want one.
think i have to pack some bigger clothes for our princess, she might be big!:baby:


limpets, big hug to you!!!! i feel for you- good luck.

becs- good luck to you too hun, i think you either had LO or are being induced today. thinking of you as well :flower:

good luck everyone else as well, tomorrow i will finally a mummy too!


----------



## daniellelk

awh Limpets hope things start moving for you soon!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

too all who need it!

I'm bored (can't believe i'm saying that with a 7day old baby) but yup i'm bored! All that there is to do is wash the pot's and wait for the washer to finish :/ H is fast on in his bouncer's


----------



## babythinkpink

Choc, was worried how things were going for you with your dh being like mine and not a great sharer of all the chores! (tried to put it nicely!)
Hope the row cleared the air a bit and he knows you need more support:thumbup:
:hugs:

Berkeley, fingers crossed for your induction hun, hope it all runs smoothly, will hope it doesn't end up a c-sec but sure you will be fine, hopefully baby has not grown unreasonably big, just fine to pop out! 
I feel a bit of an abnormal shape now, baby is obviously growing and i look a bit odd now like my bump has outgrown me! I hope i don't go too far over! :hugs:

Back later xx:hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

danielle I'm jealous of you being bored, my baby will not sleep! Was up most of the night and just feeding her now. Hoping she will sleep a bit now so I get do some cleaning (I should sleep but the house is a mess and we've got visitors later!) I think she's got a poorly tummy as she keeps crying and I can't get any burps up after her feeds.

Limpets good luck for today, can't wait to hear of Tufty's arrival!

Just seen on Becs FB hat she's had her baby! I hope she doesn't mind me saying, but her friend said it was a very difficult labour but they are both over the moon. Well done Becs!!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

daniellelk said:


> I'm bored (can't believe i'm saying that with a 7day old baby) but yup i'm bored! All that there is to do is wash the pot's and wait for the washer to finish :/ H is fast on in his bouncer's

Watch out or I will be along to wake up baby!!:loopy:


----------



## Emzywemzy

BTP hope today's the day for you!! xx :dust:


----------



## berkeley130

Berkeley, fingers crossed for your induction hun, hope it all runs smoothly, will hope it doesn't end up a c-sec but sure you will be fine, hopefully baby has not grown unreasonably big, just fine to pop out! 
I feel a bit of an abnormal shape now, baby is obviously growing and i look a bit odd now like my bump has outgrown me! I hope i don't go too far over! :hugs:


thanks! yes, hopefully i can somehow get her out :haha:. 
how far over are you?


----------



## daniellelk

Emzywemzy said:


> danielle I'm jealous of you being bored, my baby will not sleep! Was up most of the night and just feeding her now. Hoping she will sleep a bit now so I get do some cleaning (I should sleep but the house is a mess and we've got visitors later!) I think she's got a poorly tummy as she keeps crying and I can't get any burps up after her feeds.
> 
> Limpets good luck for today, can't wait to hear of Tufty's arrival!
> 
> Just seen on Becs FB hat she's had her baby! I hope she doesn't mind me saying, but her friend said it was a very difficult labour but they are both over the moon. Well done Becs!!!!

I want a wakey baby...not a crying one, just a wakey one :) 
He sleep's through the night and only wake's for feed's! which remind's me, best get his bottle ready for his next one!
I think H as too much wind, wouldn't believe some of the fart's he let's go :growlmad: embarrasing when your in a public place and everyone hear's them! Then OH look's at me in disgust!


----------



## berkeley130

Just seen on Becs FB hat she's had her baby! I hope she doesn't mind me saying, but her friend said it was a very difficult labour but they are both over the moon. Well done Becs!!!![/QUOTE]

WOW- congrats Becs!!
Can't wait to hear the birthstory and see a pic:)


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi everyone.

Im still here, 4 days over. Next appointment will be Friday and i will be 8 days over....:(
If any one is looking for something to watch there is a bit on this morning (on in a sec) where myleene klass is doing a series in a maternity ward. Might be of interest to people bored today.


----------



## Carley22

I cant stop bloody crying!!!! 

Just been for my consultant appt - if you can call it that i saw the skinny russian registrar!! Who did my internal and told me that my cervix is not ready, not dilated and still high... i dont know why my midwife couldnt have done this last week what difference does it make having strep as to why they wouldnt give me an internal until after 41 weeks? She then did my sweep which felt like being raped by edward scissor hands - im still bleeding and in agony. 

So they went to book me in for a induction but cant fit me in until next Monday 27th.... this last week has felt like another 9 months as it is..... another week is going to drive me mental. 

The worst bit about it all is that id just been saying things like "aww poor stubborn baby" but actually its MY BODY that isnt doing it right. Ive been having contractions for the past 4 days and apparently they have done sod all!!! so all that pain for nothing, ive woken up everyday feeling like ive been kicked in the crutch for nothing. Ive tried reflexology, homeopathy and now am going to have acupuncture this afternoon. I really feel like im letting everyone down now because my family and friends are so excited about meeting this little one not to mention my OH who, bless him, doesnt know what to do with a hormonal crying pregnant woman lol, so has gone to work!! 

i know that this baby will be here at some point and i should be happy about that but having my midwife tell me 3 weeks ago that she thought it would be here in the next 10 days had given me some false hope i think. and if anyone tells me to just relax and enjoy the last few days of not having a baby to look after i may actually kill someone!! 

Guys im so sorry for this complete rant and cant even begin to imagine how some of you are feeling who are even more overdue than i am. hope you are al well and things are progressing for everyone who needs it to.....

Just think one day we'll read this back after we've all had our babies and we'll be able to laugh.....


----------



## Emzywemzy

daniellelk said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> danielle I'm jealous of you being bored, my baby will not sleep! Was up most of the night and just feeding her now. Hoping she will sleep a bit now so I get do some cleaning (I should sleep but the house is a mess and we've got visitors later!) I think she's got a poorly tummy as she keeps crying and I can't get any burps up after her feeds.
> 
> Limpets good luck for today, can't wait to hear of Tufty's arrival!
> 
> Just seen on Becs FB hat she's had her baby! I hope she doesn't mind me saying, but her friend said it was a very difficult labour but they are both over the moon. Well done Becs!!!!
> 
> I want a wakey baby...not a crying one, just a wakey one :)
> He sleep's through the night and only wake's for feed's! which remind's me, best get his bottle ready for his next one!
> I think H as too much wind, wouldn't believe some of the fart's he let's go :growlmad: embarrasing when your in a public place and everyone hear's them! Then OH look's at me in disgust!Click to expand...


Mine's normally asleep all day and awake all night! I wish she would sleep through the night :wacko: When she's awake at night she crys quite a lot at the moment, but I think I've just figured out why when I changed her nappy, the poor love is mega constipated! Just given her some cooled boiled water to try and soften things up a bit. She would only drink half an oz before realising it's not milk though lol Holly is also really farty, it is very embarrassing when out and about I'm sure people think it's me!!


----------



## Mrs_N

yay well done becs! :happydance: 

today has gone from bad to worse for us - our poor little kitty has leukaemia and has to be put to sleep. she's only just over a year old. :cry:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh Carley hun!! :hugs: All I can say is try not to worry, you are NOT letting anyone down and your body will do things in it's own time. Not every pregnancy/delivery is textbook and your baby will come when they are ready to sweetie. I hope that things get going for you before your induction, just try to relax (easier said than done I know!) and get lots of rest in for now. You have waited all this time to meet your baby, what's another week? Don't worry sweetie you will have your baby very soon xx


----------



## Carley22

oh mrs n thats terrible news... im so sorry ...


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aww Mrs N :hugs: that's awful! I'm so sorry to hear that :cry:


----------



## daniellelk

oo congrat's Bec's :D


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Carley22 said:


> I cant stop bloody crying!!!!
> 
> Just been for my consultant appt - if you can call it that i saw the skinny russian registrar!! Who did my internal and told me that my cervix is not ready, not dilated and still high... i dont know why my midwife couldnt have done this last week what difference does it make having strep as to why they wouldnt give me an internal until after 41 weeks? She then did my sweep which felt like being raped by edward scissor hands - im still bleeding and in agony.
> 
> So they went to book me in for a induction but cant fit me in until next Monday 27th.... this last week has felt like another 9 months as it is..... another week is going to drive me mental.
> 
> The worst bit about it all is that id just been saying things like "aww poor stubborn baby" but actually its MY BODY that isnt doing it right. Ive been having contractions for the past 4 days and apparently they have done sod all!!! so all that pain for nothing, ive woken up everyday feeling like ive been kicked in the crutch for nothing. Ive tried reflexology, homeopathy and now am going to have acupuncture this afternoon. I really feel like im letting everyone down now because my family and friends are so excited about meeting this little one not to mention my OH who, bless him, doesnt know what to do with a hormonal crying pregnant woman lol, so has gone to work!!
> 
> i know that this baby will be here at some point and i should be happy about that but having my midwife tell me 3 weeks ago that she thought it would be here in the next 10 days had given me some false hope i think. and if anyone tells me to just relax and enjoy the last few days of not having a baby to look after i may actually kill someone!!
> 
> Guys im so sorry for this complete rant and cant even begin to imagine how some of you are feeling who are even more overdue than i am. hope you are al well and things are progressing for everyone who needs it to.....
> 
> Just think one day we'll read this back after we've all had our babies and we'll be able to laugh.....


I really hope that the sweep works for you. LMAO at the edward scissor hands comment (sorry that sounds horrible but it was funny to read) I presume i will get mine on friday at hospital which will be +8 days (my last appointment was at 38 weeks). Then hopefully if nothing happens over the weekend (+9/+10) then they will get me in on the Monday or Tuesday (+11/+12)
Its good that you have has contractions on and off anyway recently, the sweep should help kick start it. I have had no twinges and am in no doubt that this baby is going to be full over due and stubborn.

Limpets - i really hope your body starts responding soon and your contractions start. I cant imagine how you are feeling being so overdue and still waiting. :hugs:

I have lots of 'baby head twisting' in my pelvis today, more so than the normal kicking, so im hoping that i have a 'little baby corkscrew' in me today and she is going to wiggle down and get ready for....tonight/tomorrow/any time soon???!!! I also have little punches on hip bone too.


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Mrs_N said:


> yay well done becs! :happydance:
> 
> today has gone from bad to worse for us - our poor little kitty has leukaemia and has to be put to sleep. she's only just over a year old. :cry:


So sorry to hear that......:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hug:
really feel for you. More hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

.......:cry:


----------



## Daisybell

Emzywemzy said:


> Just seen on Becs FB hat she's had her baby! I hope she doesn't mind me saying, but her friend said it was a very difficult labour but they are both over the moon. Well done Becs!!!!

*Congratulations becs 

 for all the overdue mummies, i know what it feels like but it wont be long  come on baby's!!

sorry to hear about your poor little kitty MrsN 

Carley i hope that the sweep has helped, sounds like it was a horrible experience (ive never had one) *


----------



## BLONDIE35

Emzywemzy said:


> danielle I'm jealous of you being bored, my baby will not sleep! Was up most of the night and just feeding her now. Hoping she will sleep a bit now so I get do some cleaning (I should sleep but the house is a mess and we've got visitors later!) I think she's got a poorly tummy as she keeps crying and I can't get any burps up after her feeds.
> 
> Limpets good luck for today, can't wait to hear of Tufty's arrival!
> 
> Just seen on Becs FB hat she's had her baby! I hope she doesn't mind me saying, but her friend said it was a very difficult labour but they are both over the moon. Well done Becs!!!!

Have you tried some Infacol for baby to help bring up wind. Lily was a bit colicy and this helped with wind and tummy cramps. Hope she settles down soon. x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Update from becs.. Hope alethia born 0817 weighing 8lb 12ozs. She has lots of dark hair. Becs said she has a 3rd degree tear. She is perfect! Well done and congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures! X


----------



## apaton

yay congrats for becs :wohoo::wohoo:

:dust::dust: for overdue ladies and ladies who want it xxx


----------



## daniellelk

:hugs: mrsn poor kitty :(


----------



## Emzywemzy

BLONDIE35 said:
 

> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> danielle I'm jealous of you being bored, my baby will not sleep! Was up most of the night and just feeding her now. Hoping she will sleep a bit now so I get do some cleaning (I should sleep but the house is a mess and we've got visitors later!) I think she's got a poorly tummy as she keeps crying and I can't get any burps up after her feeds.
> 
> Limpets good luck for today, can't wait to hear of Tufty's arrival!
> 
> Just seen on Becs FB hat she's had her baby! I hope she doesn't mind me saying, but her friend said it was a very difficult labour but they are both over the moon. Well done Becs!!!!
> 
> Have you tried some Infacol for baby to help bring up wind. Lily was a bit colicy and this helped with wind and tummy cramps. Hope she settles down soon. xClick to expand...

Hi hun, yes tried infacol and it worked wonders at first but then stopped working, so switched to gripe water which also was fab but now that wont help either! Ive realised shes actually constipated, so no wonder she wont stop crying! x


----------



## babythinkpink

Aww, congrats to Becs, not surprised about the tear she was a pretty big baby!:hugs: (well in my book anyway, my biggest was 8lb5oz and i couldn't get him out!)



berkeley130 said:


> thanks! yes, hopefully i can somehow get her out :haha:.
> how far over are you?

Only a day:haha: Have a history of going over though, my first was 20 days late, induced, then 1 week late induced, then 1 week late again induced, if i wasn't induced i am not quite sure how long i would carry my comfy babies for! 
My last was only a day late and i thought i was making progress and this baby may just be on time, I was told over a week ago baby was ready to pop and so low etc etc false hope, I do know never to listen to the midwifes by now though!!:haha:



Carley22 said:


> I cant stop bloody crying!!!!

Oh my love, what a horrible experience for you, the sweep sounds awful, I must admit i would refuse one having had a nightmare one once, i would tell them to sod off now!
I don't think you ever look back and find it funny as it is so awful at the time waiting and hoping, the overdue thing you just cant describe how miserable it is, i remember with my first just sitting about crying all the time, everyone around me was just as fed up and i felt like you describe about letting everyone down.
Don't be afraid to seek another opinion on being induced, you have to totally breakdown on the midwife (and if that doesn't work the doctor) but it may be worth a try at getting it bought forward, i went hysterical on the consultant and they decided for the welfare of me and the baby delivery was the best option so induced. :hugs::hugs::hugs:



Mrs_N said:


> today has gone from bad to worse for us - our poor little kitty has leukaemia and has to be put to sleep. she's only just over a year old. :cry:

So sorry to hear this, :cry: poor you xx:hugs:

Back later, nothing happening here, I would just like a date, then i will know! All the waiting about not knowing is the worst!:shrug:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Emzywemzy said:


> danielle I'm jealous of you being bored, my baby will not sleep! Was up most of the night and just feeding her now. Hoping she will sleep a bit now so I get do some cleaning (I should sleep but the house is a mess and we've got visitors later!) I think she's got a poorly tummy as she keeps crying and I can't get any burps up after her feeds.
> 
> Limpets good luck for today, can't wait to hear of Tufty's arrival!
> 
> Just seen on Becs FB hat she's had her baby! I hope she doesn't mind me saying, but her friend said it was a very difficult labour but they are both over the moon. Well done Becs!!!!

Emzy...Riley is exactly the same. All he has done today is eat, sleep and cry. We have had no happy awake time! I think he may also have a poorly tummy as he was sick yesterday (he is never sick) and had an exploding dirty nappy which pebble dashed the moses basket! lol. He is hard to burp but does the loudest farts too!! :haha:
He is feeding right now AGAIN. I think I will visit the health visitor on thursday for some advice.

Mrs N really sorry to hear about your kitty.... :hugs: :hugs:

Carley..hope the sweep works. :hugs:

congratulations Becs, hope you are both well. xx


----------



## Jellycat

Carley - I can hear your frustrations :hugs: 

Mrs N - I'm so sorry to hear about your cat, that's so upsetting for a cat so young xxx

Becs - Congratulations no doubt your probably catching up on lost sleep at the moment, hope you recover soon and look forward to seeing pics of baby hope xx

Off to do more housework which isn't easy with a sprained wrist...... By the way After a day and half of tightenings I have none today.... oh well


----------



## lilbumpblue

Congrats Becs!!!!!! Yay really pleased for you!!!!! xxx

Mrs.N what a shame i really feel for you hun :hugs: xx

Angela you poor thing, your not the only thinking about their body not working properly iv been thinking exactly the same thing!! :hugs:

Berkeley im being induced tomorrow too, im 13 days over now...the race is on hey! lol xx

Good luck to everyone!! xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Teeny Weeny said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> danielle I'm jealous of you being bored, my baby will not sleep! Was up most of the night and just feeding her now. Hoping she will sleep a bit now so I get do some cleaning (I should sleep but the house is a mess and we've got visitors later!) I think she's got a poorly tummy as she keeps crying and I can't get any burps up after her feeds.
> 
> Limpets good luck for today, can't wait to hear of Tufty's arrival!
> 
> Just seen on Becs FB hat she's had her baby! I hope she doesn't mind me saying, but her friend said it was a very difficult labour but they are both over the moon. Well done Becs!!!!
> 
> Emzy...Riley is exactly the same. All he has done today is eat, sleep and cry. We have had no happy awake time! I think he may also have a poorly tummy as he was sick yesterday (he is never sick) and had an exploding dirty nappy which pebble dashed the moses basket! lol. He is hard to burp but does the loudest farts too!! :haha:
> He is feeding right now AGAIN. I think I will visit the health visitor on thursday for some advice.
> 
> Mrs N really sorry to hear about your kitty.... :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Carley..hope the sweep works. :hugs:
> 
> congratulations Becs, hope you are both well. xxClick to expand...

Nightmare isn't it Teeny!? I've decided to try her on comfort formula to see if that helps her colic and constipation... I held off as I wanted her to get used to the SMA first but she never has seemed to settle on it. FX it works! x


----------



## bethx

Hi just had time to post this :)
i gave birth on the 14th of september :D 
carla amelia weighed 7 lbs 14 oz
hehe shes such a sweetie :) hope all you other september mummys give birth soon x


----------



## Choc1985

Can't remember who was talkin bout unsettled babies And colic xos half way through reading izzy woke up lol 

Has anyone tried colif it's worked wonders for izzy gets her wind up everytime with minamal patting and bk rubbing lol ( although it should work cost me £11 from boots for a tiny bottle lol ) found out the other day I can get it on prescription though x


----------



## isolabella

My gorgeous baby girl Rebecca Jayne arrived 10/09/10 6lb 4oz


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats new mummies


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations bethx and Isobella on both your baby's arrivals

F&C Others who have had there babies:

Charlottecco2 Coralie Amber Born 10th Sept Weighing 6lb 7oz
Rockyraccoon Mackenzie Benjamin Jacob Noel Born 25th Aug Weighing 6lbs 13oz
xemmax Oliver Born 16th Sept Weighing 8lb 11oz


----------



## Carley22

thanks everyone for your kind words of support.... btp i know what you mean now i dont think ill be having another sweep it was nearly 7 hours ago and i still hurt..... hopefully it was just a rough one and im not a total wimp or labour will be interesting!!!!!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

.....im going to be the last september star to have my baby..........


----------



## x-amy-x

Congratulations on all the new arrivals. Seein your pics on fb... they're all absolutely gorgeous! congratulations mummys xxx


----------



## lilbumpblue

So sorry Carly i forgot to comment about ur post....that is just awful hun dont blame you not wanting another sweep!! Heavy handed biatch...my midwife did mine and kept apologising and saying how well i was doing...some people have no compassion whatsoever!!! Big Hugs hun xxx


----------



## drea2904

hey all, some stubborn babies out there..... Dust to all!!

Ive not been a bout, I spent last week in the maternity, I have nerve damage down below and spd, I managed to get out for weekend on promised bed rest with painkillers and heatpacks and back in tomorrow to get pre op and await my section when they can fit me in!! So hopefully wed or thurs ill have met baby should all go ok. No wonder i was complaining about the pressure down below, this baby causing some damage but the main thing is that the baby is fine, infact more than fine, comfy and not wanted to be rushed so quite happy to go along with the hospitals plans. 

Hows everyone else been, all the new babies are just gorgeous, talk about busy in Sept, whilst I was in a few people were getting induced and one had to wait 30 hours to get into the labour ward as they were so busy...... not good!!! A few delivered on the ward as there was no space, whats that about!!! .xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Sorry selfish post alert:

Well after Holly's restless night she continued screaming all morning and I sensed something was up because her crys sounded different, a bit more high pitched and she was crying so much she was all red and wasn't pausing for breath. Then I noticed a red bumpy rash on her chest. So I took her to the doctors this afternoon and the poor little love has a virus :cry: He said he couldn't see any problems with her ears or throat, but he has prescribed antibiotics to get rid of anything he couldn't see and prescribed paracetamol for her high temperature. Poor little love, virus and constipated no wonder she was so upset :cry:

Going to try and get some sleep now while she is sleeping, :hugs: to all xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

drea2904 said:


> hey all, some stubborn babies out there..... Dust to all!!
> 
> Ive not been a bout, I spent last week in the maternity, I have nerve damage down below and spd, I managed to get out for weekend on promised bed rest with painkillers and heatpacks and back in tomorrow to get pre op and await my section when they can fit me in!! So hopefully wed or thurs ill have met baby should all go ok. No wonder i was complaining about the pressure down below, this baby causing some damage but the main thing is that the baby is fine, infact more than fine, comfy and not wanted to be rushed so quite happy to go along with the hospitals plans.
> 
> Hows everyone else been, all the new babies are just gorgeous, talk about busy in Sept, whilst I was in a few people were getting induced and one had to wait 30 hours to get into the labour ward as they were so busy...... not good!!! A few delivered on the ward as there was no space, whats that about!!! .xx

Oh hun that sounds awful...r they like shooting pains across the very bottom of your bump almost below your bump?? Iv been getting that a lot but doesnt sound anywhere near the pain you are in so really feel for you!! x


----------



## babythinkpink

Carley22 said:


> thanks everyone for your kind words of support.... btp i know what you mean now i dont think ill be having another sweep it was nearly 7 hours ago and i still hurt..... hopefully it was just a rough one and im not a total wimp or labour will be interesting!!!!!

Labour is nothing like having a sweep or a smear or anything, it is less invasive as obviously something is coming out not going in! Also it is more dignified, midwife's are usually nice to keep legs covered up etc, i have always had very sweet midwife's.
As for the pain, again its on another scale, and it is productive pain, each pain you get closer to meeting your baby and once baby is born it seriously is all forgotten, I can't even remember delivering the placenta each time and normally expelling something like that would scare me shitless, but you are so taken up with the baby you don't notice it!!!!:hugs:



emzdreamgirl said:


> .....im going to be the last september star to have my baby..........

Don't count on it i have very stubborn babies that have all bar one needed encouraging out!!:hugs: 



Emzywemzy said:


> Sorry selfish post alert:
> Poor little love, virus and constipated no wonder she was so upset :cry:

That was scary, glad she is ok, and it explains why she was so unsettled and grumpy, awful they can't tell us! Well done you on taking her to the docs, Mummy knows best xxx:hugs:

Time to go again, just popping by between cooking, washing, screaming toddlers and packing for a school activity trip!

Back later, hope all the labouring ladies are doing ok :hugs:


----------



## ladykara

*limpetsmum*- you poor babe but the end in sight .. good luck xx

*Mrs _N* - babe im soooooooo sorry xxx

*choc1985*- sorry to hear about the OH, im guessing a lot of men are like that.. hope he sorts himself out soon x

So many over due ladies... good luck guys xx

*Daneillelk*- i remember being bored when my son was a week old.. he would sleep all the time and i was prepared to be rushed off my feet... But it all changes when they are awake more. Some women are lucky to have sleeping babies...x

Saw becs update too...congrats to her... hoping to see photos soon.:happydance:

*Carley*- my baby isnt even over due and im already starting to get fed up so god knows how your feeling. Just remember the baby cant stay in there forever.. its got to come out, naturally or otherwise.. hang in there babe xx

Congrats *Bethx* x
Congrats *isolabella* x

*Emzdreamgirl*- no honey dont take my title away from me, im going to be the last sep star to have their baby : ) x

*Drea*- glad to hear your coping sounds really painful.not long left... good luck xx

*Emzy*= i saw on FB she isnt well, poor baby girl... hope she gets well soon xx


----------



## NurseKel

Gee ladies it seems there are quite a few of us claiming las September star. Lol. I'm not actually due yet but it already seems I'm never going to have this stubborn lil man.


----------



## Shwhattam+1

Looks like my little guy is the first September 22nd Due Date baby to be born. William Gregory, born September 17th, weighing 7 lbs 9 oz. 

I'm on :cloud9:


----------



## stmw

good luck ladies and congrats to the new mummies! 

hope everyone is good - will catch up on some personals when Roxy finally sleeps!

xxxxx


----------



## ladykara

Shwhattam+1.. congrats honey... xx 

Its just going to be little old me sitting here all alone while the rest of you have babies to play with..lol

oh well there is always shopping while i wait

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/ladykara1001/baby%20paige/DSCF0376.jpg

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/ladykara1001/baby%20paige/DSCF0378.jpg


----------



## Daisybell

*Congratulations to the new mummies 

Emzy sorry to hear that holly has a virus poor love 

ladykara i love the bee outfit!!! lush!!

*


----------



## SisterRose

LadyKara - I looooveee the bee outfit too. Could I be cheeky and ask where you got it from? :blush: x


----------



## Asher

Hiya it's me and the one handed typing again! And it's my left hand this time so it's even slower!! Feeding time at the zoo!

Aw MrsN I am sorry to hear about your kitty, sad news. :hugs:

LadyK I love that bee outfit!! Soooo lovely!

Congrats again to Becs and Ian on the arrival of Hope!

Any news on Limpetsmum? Been wondering all day!

Aw Emzy sorry to hear baby Holly's not well, big hugs! x

I will try and be back later when I've got two hands to type!


----------



## ladykara

i brought it from ASDAs, they come with yellow and black striped tights too.. they also do a black and pink tutu outfit.. im going back for that one when hubby isnt around..lol


----------



## mixedmama

Congrats to becs!! :) her long wait is finally over!

Congrats to all the new mummies xx

Mrs N, so sorry to hear about your kitty :( that's terrible

Emzy, hope Holly gets better soon, poor thing! Hope you manage to get a rest too.

I had my sweep this morning, which probably done nothing to kick start labour since I've had no signs since! Midwife said my cervix is still high up and closed :( but I have my induction booked for the 30th, so there's a light at the end of the tunnel xx


----------



## Carley22

LIMPETS UPDATE: She is still in hospital and had her last pessary at 9am. at 1cm dilated they tried to break her waters but were unsuccessful. She is now having regular strong contractions but is doing really well with them as i had the pleasure of a phone call during lol..... hopefully they will check her again tonight and should she be further dilated then they will attempt to break her waters again. So lots of :dust: for her as she needs to meet little tufty soon!!! 

UPDATE ON ME: My wonderful OH has just taken me out for dinner and ........ PROPOSED!!!! Im so happy right now.... and the diamond is gorgeous but (due to the odema) it doesnt fit (boooo) so we're going to wait till after the baby is born and my swelling has gone down before seeing if it needs re-sizing. until then its on my little finger.... 


so happy!!!


----------



## Laura617

Well tomorrow is my due date and was having no signs of labor coming. I had some light cramping yesterday that went away. I woke at 8 this morning completely wet and certain I had peed myself. I rang the doctor and he told me to go straight to hospital, as soon as I hung up the contractions started. They were immediately intense and about 4 minutes apart or less. I took my time and showered before heading out but was in a lot of pain by the time I got put in a room. At about 10am I was all hooked up and checked. Contractions 2 - 3 minutes apart, waters had indeed broken and about 3cm dilated. Got a wonderful epidural about 12pm and checked again, dilated 4.5, 100% effects and 0 station so now it's 2:20pm and just waiting for things to keep moving along.


----------



## apaton

carley CONGRATS :wohoo::wohoo:

glad limpetsmum is doing well thanx for the update :thumbup:

emzy hope holly gets better soon :hugs:

Drea thats a nightmare hope you get to meet your Lo soon :hugs:

Laura good luck :yipee:

Mrs n sorry to hear about your cat :nope:

congrats to new mummies and :dust: to those who need and want it:dust:


----------



## Carley22

good luck Laura xxx


----------



## daniellelk

congrats carly.

:dust: to everyone still pregnant x


----------



## NurseKel

Congrats Carley! That is wonderful.
Limpets, good luck! Laura, sounds like things are moving well for you.
Congrats to all the other mommies and labor dust to the rest of us still waiting on babies.


----------



## ladykara

carley.. thanks for the update and CONGRATS honey on your amazing news !!!

Laura, cant believe your posting in the middle of it all... good luck xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Congrats Carley!!! How lovely, im sure that has made you feel 100% better! xxx

Lucky you Laura!! Good Luck xxx

Keep ya chin up Ang not long now xxx


Well not sure when il be back on...off to the hospital tomorrow to be induced!!! :oS ...dont think i can get on here from my mobile, but will update on facebook!! xxxxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Good luck Laura and lilbumpblue!!

And Carley I've already said it on facebook, but CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo: And like you said, you'll have a little flower girl or page boy for your wedding awwwww :flower:

Holly has finally fallen asleep on Daddy. The poor little thing just wouldn't sleep all day and is obviously feeling rubbish. I hope she sleeps tonight, we all need a rest. I've spent most of the evening in tears after today, sooo stressful and horrible to see her poorly. And so hard with no sleep! :cry: Had an hour and a half earlier but now I'm starting to feel poorly with blocked ears and a sore throat and feel all achy :cry: Going to try and get some rest now whilst she is asleep on Daddy. Sorry for the moan!

:dust: to all you still pregnant ladies xx


----------



## Jellycat

Big Congratulations Carley :wohoo:

Good Luck LBB and Laura... not long now

Hope things are going to plan for Limpets xxx

Emzy - You sound physically and emotionally exhausted, hope Holly feels better tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Asher

Sounds as though limpets is coping well! Look forward to more updates!
Wow laura you're not too long away from meeting your little one! 
Good luck for tomorrow lilbumpblue! Will be watching your fb closely! Who's your text buddy on here?
Good to see u jelly, you okay? Carley! Congrats! How exciting! Yay!
Aw emzy poor holly. It's so rotten when they're poorly, it gets you all down. Big hugs xx


----------



## birthdaybaby

I've had my little boy. 

Javan Lee Culp Haywood.
8lbs 8oz 20.5in
Sept 18, 2010 on my birthday!
I posted my birth story in third try. Good luck all you moms to be!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura617

thank you to all for the good luck wishes. I had the best birth experience I could possibly imagine. I was checked at about 12pm and was 4.5 cm dilated then I took a nap as epidural made me quite sleepy. I woke up about an hour later and was complaining with hubby that I was a bit bored lol my doctor arrived at 2:30ish to check me and to everyone's surprise I was 10cm dilated and completely ready to go. I pushed for 35 minutes and out popped our beautiful baby with almost no pain.

My yellow bump turned blue when Samuel Aviel was born at 3:09pm monday the 20th one day before his due date. I had nothing leading up to labor. I walked like crazy the last week which didn't seem to be getting me anywhere then Saturday I decided to try one of the old wives tales and drank a ton of pineapple juice. I don't like pineapple juice but hey maybe that made a difference.

I am currently at the hospital watching my beautiful boy sleep, I will share pictures soon and hope everyone else has a great birth experience as well.

lol the nurses keep coming in to offer me pain meds as they seem to think I will need them but almost 6 hours later and I feel great with nothing.


----------



## berkeley130

good morning ladies!
it's induction day for me today!!!:happydance: finally the wait is over. LO is now 41+6!!! can't believe i'm going to be a mummy very soon. thank you all so so much for your support and love. i couldn't have managed without you all and b&b :flower:
good luck to everyone still waiting, and congrats to all new mums- i will be joining you soon :baby:
xxx berkeley


----------



## Asher

Aw congrats Laura on Samuel! Great name choice too! :) Well done!
Congrats birthdaybaby on your little man!

Good luck today Berkeley! Look forward to hearing your news! xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Congrats to all the new mums and good luck to the ladies who are being induced and who have either had their babies and were waiting updates on and those who i have missed.

Day no. 5 for me and 41 weeks the day after tomorrow.
Appointment on Friday is ages away, and even then i dont know whether they are going to do a sweep..i hope and presume so.

I asked DH to come with me (he has been doing loads of overtime lately pre-baby to get some more money and I said he owed himself some time off - he is self employed/contract). The appointment is at 9am but he said that he will take the whole day off. Im so glad because I really am fed up and emotional at the moment (to be honest I've been complete bitch and my hormones are all over the place) and I could do with some company there if they are going to give me a sweep, hope it starts something off Friday and at least DH will be there. Annoying thing is the DH doesn't drive (he commutes to central London)so I have to drive us everywhere and if i do go into labour naturally before induction then we have to get taxi to hospital....

Baby is moving so much now which is reassuring but i still worry. I wont relax until she is here. In one sense baby being born now is more healthy than a premature baby, but then there are statistics like 1 in 3000 babies stllborn at 40 weeks then that goes up to 3 in 3000 at 41 weeks and 8 in 3000 at 42 weeks. I just want to see her laying next to me healthy and then i can relax. No pains at the moment, only when she wiggles arund to much and i can feel her head 'corkscrewing' but thats it. 

Yesterday i found some acupressure massages so i tried them, i had my raspberry leaf tea, i bounced on my ball and made sure i was as active as i could be tidying the house.
Then i had hot chilli for lunch......baby is just not ready!


Sorry for long rant...feeling a bit sorry for myself i guess and bored and lonely at home.

;(


----------



## angie79

emzdreamgirl said:


> Congrats to all the new mums and good luck to the ladies who are being induced and who have either had their babies and were waiting updates on and those who i have missed.
> 
> Day no. 5 for me and 41 weeks the day after tomorrow.
> Appointment on Friday is ages away, and even then i dont know whether they are going to do a sweep..i hope and presume so.
> 
> I asked DH to come with me (he has been doing loads of overtime lately pre-baby to get some more money and I said he owed himself some time off - he is self employed/contract). The appointment is at 9am but he said that he will take the whole day off. Im so glad because I really am fed up and emotional at the moment (to be honest I've been complete bitch and my hormones are all over the place) and I could do with some company there if they are going to give me a sweep, hope it starts something off Friday and at least DH will be there. Annoying thing is the DH doesn't drive (he commutes
> to central London)so I have to drive us everywhere and if i do go into labour naturally before induction then
> we have to get taxi to hospital....
> 
> Baby is moving so much now which is reassuring but i still worry. I wont relax until she is here. In one sense
> baby being born now is more healthy than a premature baby, but then there are statistics like 1 in 3000 babies stllborn at 40 weeks then that goes up to 3
> in 3000 at 41 weeks and 8 in 3000 at 42 weeks. I just want to see her laying
> next to me healthy and then i can relax. No pains at the moment, only when
> she wiggles arund to much and i can feel her head 'corkscrewing' but thats it.
> 
> Yesterday i found some acupressure massages so i tried them, i had my raspberry leaf tea, i bounced on my ball and made sure i was as active as i
> could be tidying the house.
> Then i had hot chilli for lunch......baby is just not ready:dohh:
> 
> 
> Sorry for long rant...feeling a bit sorry for myself i guess and bored and lonely at home.
> 
> ;(

hi Hun

sorry lo is keeping you waiting and you are feeling down I'm sure you will be having a cuddle soon
just think how far you have come already lo will be here in no time

xxx:kiss:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Carley! Also congrats to all the new Mums.

Emzy, sorry to hear Holly is unwell. It's so hard hearing them cry and not being able to do anything. No wonder you are emotional, esp with no sleep. Big :hugs:

Good luck to Limpets and all the other ladies in labor xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

77? what happened there? Mass eviction!!! lol


----------



## Asher

I just saw Limpets announcement on FB that she is now a proud mummy!!! No more details as yet! How exciting!


----------



## ladykara

birthdaybaby- congrats...... how cool to share a birthday with your son... xx

Laura - congrats honey, so pleased it went well.. im off to get pineapple juice x

Berkeley.. good luck babe xx


Great news about limpets

Looking forward to seeing all the photos of these babies....

Felt awful a couple of days ago, felt fine yesterday and woke up feeling crap again today.. really don't want to get ill at the moment. still haven't made my 40 week appointment.. woops better get on the phone today


----------



## Mrs_N

congratulations to all the new mummies! :happydance: 
Emzy sorry to hear Holly is unwell, hope she's better soon :hugs: 
Carley congratulations hun on your enagagement, how exciting! 

Thank you everyone for your thoughts, yesterday was the most horrendous day, hardest thing I've ever had to do. Not sure today will be much better :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Jellycat

congrats Laura and birthdaybaby on your little ones !!

Good luck Berkeley! Look forward to hearing good news !!

Congrats Limpetsmum can't wait to hear what you have had and pics of course xx

Lady K - naughty for not booking your 40 wk appointment 

Asher - thanks for asking I'm doing alright, my pains I had over the weekend have stopped yesterday so I got busy with housework instead..... theres only so much housework one can do. just trying to keep busy at the moment so I don't get fed up ... I'm getting humunguss I can barely bend over now as babby is in the way. I'm just looking forward to baby being here healthy and knowing whether I have a son or daughter  Is Samuel still a hungry boy ?


----------



## mixedmama

congratulations carley! :) that's lovely xx

laura congrats on your LO! samuel is a lovely name. pineapple juice has done nothing for me :(

birthdaybaby, massive congrats, what a lovely birthday present :)

berkeley, good luck!!! x

Nothing to report on my part, I've got a dentist appointment in an hour, how lovely! xx


----------



## Carley22

morning ladies

LIMPETS UPDATE:

Angie phoned me this morning at about 7am (so i apologise for the delay in getting it on here as ive a horrid headache) Her baby GIRL was born at 4.50 am by emergency c-section. Amelia Ciera was 7lbs 9oz and is feeding well. Angie is over the moon!!!


----------



## Carley22

morning ladies

LIMPETS UPDATE:

Angie phoned me this morning at about 7am (so i apologise for the delay in getting it on here as ive a horrid headache) Her baby GIRL was born at 4.50 am by emergency c-section. Amelia Ciera was 7lbs 9oz and is feeding well. Angie is over the moon!!! :happydance:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Congratulations Limpets! Beautiful name!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congrats to Laura and Birthdaybaby on your new arrivals!!

Good luck Berkeley!!

Hope you're ok today mrs N :hugs:

And congratulations limpets!! Gorgeous name and same weight Holly was too :cloud9:

Carley bet you're still :cloud9: today eh?! Now all you need is that little bubba to make an appearance!

Holly slept well last night (thank the lord!!!) from 2.30 til 7 then 7.30 til 11 and seems a lot better today and so do I after some sleep. Yesterday was awful!! :baby:

:dust: for the still pregnant ladies!!


----------



## helenbun2005

happy due date to mmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

sorry, selfish and pointless but my turn is FINALLY HERE!

hey to all! x


----------



## Carley22

a week overdue today :growlmad: ..... but still :cloud9:

is it too early to have already started putting a wedding folder up together...i think dave will freak when he gets home!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

aw congrats on your little girl limpets! :pink:

definately not too early carly! 

just been for my 39 week appointment - still measuring big - now 43cm even though baby has dropped down to 3/5. Midwife reckons it's a big baby rather than fluid, but sending me for a scan tomorrow to check. Hoping baby isn't massive!


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats new Mummies


----------



## Carley22

big babies are apparenty easier to get out... thats what i keep saying to myself anyway!! 

we are looking at 25th June 2011 for our wedding and the venue i want has a space..... its fate!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter Limpets. xx
Carley, a massive congratulations. A new baby's impending arrival and a proposal in one month! 

Well, my little man is so snuffely and has trouble breathing and feeding poor little thing. I have been told to pop saline drops in his nose so when OH gets home from work with it I will be trying that. He was a nightmare last night and I am sooo tired. Had a nap with him this morning and still haven't done a thing in the house. Looks I am doing the school run a bit stinky as I haven't even managed a shower yet today! 

Hope all you ladies are well. xx

Thanks for updating the front page F&C. xx


----------



## Jellycat

Oh dear my day is going from bad to worse... just burnt my arm on the kettle, my sprained wrist is getting worse and then just phoned my local shop about my pram and they still don't know when they will be getting it in. I asked if baby came do they have something I could hire in the mean time and they basically said no as they are a small independant shop. Not really sure what I should do?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girls

Just a reminder that we also have a thread for new mummies over in the parenting section:

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/399685-september-stars.html

come and join us :hugs:

xx


----------



## Jellycat

Emzy i'm superstitious and won't post until baby arrives. i have been reading all the posts though...... miss everyone over there xx Hopefully it won't be long before we can all officially join xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Can't wait til everyone is over there either Jellycat! I still post in here too, but I get confused what I have posted in here and over there lol x


----------



## Jellycat

I'm not surprised you get confused what with looking after Holly aswell. I get confused what day it is at the moment !

I think I may give the internet a rest tommorow and see if that helps my sprained wrist, it's so painful today and I can barely move it.... doesn't help I need to finish knitting my baby blanket I wish I hadn't made it so big now !


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi everyone, 

Congratulations Limpets, yet to check out fb today but will do, hope you recover fast xx

MixedMama, we are in exactly the same position! Our due date was the same, we both were moved forward a few days by scan, and we both are booked in for induction the same day! Its a race now!! Who will have their baby first, and will we beat the induction date! I refused a sweep today, was offered but i found they don't seem to do much for the unpleasantness! :hugs:

Well as i said i have had my anti-natal, baby is right down same as before, everything else looks just fine so they are in no hurry to induce! She said it is just an average size baby nothing to big or small, I tend to agree from bump i think if born within the next week about 7and a half pounds.
She said she was confident i would go into labour naturally although i said 3 out of 4 of mine had been induced and spontanious labour was not something i usually did! Although my midwife said they don't let us go over 10 days the hospital say it's actually 12-14 days, i was offered sat 2nd or thur 30th so wanting soonest i went for the thurs. (you would think the midwife would know the local hospital guidelines, they really are shit!!!)
At least we have a date now, i feel much better for the appointment, i was really put at ease with all the little worries i have, and my confidence is back that i can do this sooner rather than later, i feel my anxious feelings are almost preventing things kicking off, but i feel a bit more relaxed now, she was a nice consultant.
She did offer to sweep there and then but i declined, not my thing and don't seem to do much good, she said in which case i should have sex, so we may just try that tonight, i think it prob will work as i feel ready to go! I hope so anyway as if it was as difficult as last time i will just have to wait for induction, and i NEVER thought i would hear myself saying that!!:haha:

Sorry not to catch up better, been out for hospital, then i had a sleep as i had such a bad night, and i am now just between school run and cooking tea! I looked and loads of babies had been updated! I wonder if i will make it into the first 100 babies born!!

Back as soon as i can, seem to be fighting dh for the laptop!

:baby:tp xxx:hugs:


----------



## daniellelk

Emzywemzy said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Just a reminder that we also have a thread for new mummies over in the parenting section:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/399685-september-stars.html
> 
> come and join us :hugs:
> 
> xx


I 4get about tht thread.August bump and buddies just transfered their original thread over so they just had the one the whole time 


I'v managed to get nothing done 2day :/ except some washing...should get teaready, but...enjoying a cuddle with my little man. Looks like its going to throw it down and i have a line of washing out :/ OH needs to get drier fitted up 2night..


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi all :) 
Congrats to all new mummies and :dust: to those about to be new mummies!

I would like to share a couple of piccies with you all of my gorgeous little princess if that is ok!?

Think this is what they mean by nipple confusion?!


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Tabs was really funny for that, Rosalie sussed out the right one pretty fast :haha:

Dont think shr's going to refuse boob in favour of daddy's nose though :rofl:


----------



## ThatGirl

congrats on all the new babies


----------



## Jellycat

Ahh Louise lovely pics, Glad your settling into mummyhood so well xx


----------



## Mrs_N

Lovely pics Louise, she's adorable! 

It feels like there's not many of us left pregnant now!


----------



## x-amy-x

Louise she is beautiful! look at her hair :) congrats xxx


----------



## becs0375

Hello everyone!!

Finally I have my baby girl xxx

Well after 3 days of labour and no sleep Hope arrived into the world on Monday 20th September at 0817 weighing 8lb 12oz!!!! She has loads of dark hair and I am jsut so in love!
Quick birth story, as you all know we went into hospital as I was showing earlylabour signs, was 3cm and came home, Sunday evening we went back to hospital as my contractions finally got to 2 mins apart, I was so hoping for a waterbirth but due to my bp being slightly raised they said no, pissed off was not the word!! Anyways, I magaed till 2am without no pain relief, finally giving into gas and air!! Then about 3.30am I had pethadine, that wa sfab and I actually managed to have a little sleep! About 5am the urge to push came and that was it, after 3 hours of pushing I was exhausted, didn't help that I hadn't slept for days either. I was wiped out and shattered! At 8am the thetare team were called as vantouse was gonna be used when they got there it turned into a forcep birth where I ended up with a 3rd degree tear, I lost nearly 2 litres of blood, it was awful but I don't remember a thing as shock took over. I was rushed off to theatre and was there 2 hours being sown back together. Ian was so worried about me, it was very traumatic. After such a boring pregnancy it ended so traumatic!! Typical me I guess!! I am now home and on so many meds its untrue, but having her here makes up for it all. She is truly our precious gift, 6 years was worth the wait and even what I went through she is amazing, we are so in love with her!!!

Congrats to all the other new Mummies and thank you all so much for all your support xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congratulations again Becs!! Sorry to hear you had a bit of a traumatic time, but like you say all worth it as you get a lovely baby girl at the end of it! Hope you are resting (as much as possible!!) and enjoying your baby girl xx


----------



## becs0375

I have had a nice shower and plan an early night, after Hope's next feed we are off to bed!! She is having 2-3oz every 2-3 hours, she sleeps really well so I can't complain, Ian is being amazing and not letting me do anything. I am dreading my first poo, wee is fine!!


----------



## Asher

Aw Becs you had a rough time. Big hugs, can't wait to see some pics of your beautiful girl. Well done to you, and congrats to you and Ian, I hope you get some sleep tonight. x

Well done Emzy for putting the link into the other thread! I try and post in both threads at least once a day, but usually that's in the middle of the night on my phone!!

Louise, how gorgeous is Lilia!! Beautiful!! Sam mixes up noses and nipples too! Heck, he'll have a go at a chin or any spare bit of flesh really!! 

Lots of hugs to all the ladies in waiting!! Not long now!!

Jelly, am I still one of your text buddies? Am more than willing to help update when the big day comes for you, you did a lovely job for me when Sam was born. xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I was dreading my first Poo too!! I also had a lot of stitches right up to my bum (sorry tmi!) But it was fine in the end, I just cringed a lot lol! I found wees weren't a problem x


----------



## Jellycat

Glad your home Becs and sorry it ended up being so traumatic for you. Hope you recover soon and look forward to seeing some pictures of Hope..... ~i think it must be a September trait to have lots of hair!!

Mrs N it does definetly feel like there's not many of us left in here now, it reminds me of the move from 2nd to 3rd Tri.... I've felt completly fed up today, people asking any news, bump ache, struggling to move and bend, sprained wrist and the sick feeling of anticipation of what's to come. Just means tomorrow can only be better ! Hope your doing OK Mrs N after yesterday xx


----------



## mixedmama

Babythinkpink, at this rate we'll be giving birth at the same time lol, too many coincidences! My midwife reckons sex works better than a sweep too, although neither seem to be working for me at the moment lol.

Louise, she's lovely :haha: I'm sure your nipples are nothing like your OH's nose 

xx


----------



## ladykara

becs, congrats again honey.... xxx

Louise- she is adorable... xx

Jelly- what pram is it? x


----------



## Jellycat

MixedMama I know they say sex works but how often.... if its like 3 times a day for 2 weeks then forget it ..... any ideas?


----------



## Jellycat

ladykara said:


> Jelly- what pram is it? x

Its the Babystyle Oyster Black Pearl... the annoying thing is I originally waited for the icandy Black Cherry but when release date got moved to 1st September I ordered the oyster instead to ensure I had it on time...... well thats backfired :fool::fool:


----------



## spacecadet

Hiya had my baby boy born 13th sept at 2.04am :) 
he weighed 7.10lb and at his 1st weight check at 7days old he weighed 7.13lb so is gaining weight nicely! 
His name is Oliver Ivan and he is scrummy :) my little mister xx
hopefully will get time to get on my laptop and write a proper birth story, he was born at home and it was such a lovely birth experiance :)


----------



## mixedmama

Jellycat said:


> MixedMama I know they say sex works but how often.... if its like 3 times a day for 2 weeks then forget it ..... any ideas?

Not sure how often? It's probably something extreme like that though (Hence why it isn't working :haha:)

I read that nipple stimulation works if you do it for an hour at a time, three times a day!!! I may be bored but..


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations Spacecadet !!


----------



## mixedmama

Congrats spacecadet! I love the name Oliver, my LOs middle name is Olivia x


----------



## Jellycat

mixedmama said:


> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> MixedMama I know they say sex works but how often.... if its like 3 times a day for 2 weeks then forget it ..... any ideas?
> 
> Not sure how often? It's probably something extreme like that though (Hence why it isn't working :haha:)
> 
> I read that nipple stimulation works if you do it for an hour at a time, three times a day!!! I may be bored but..Click to expand...

That's the thing I think alot of these things have to be done excessively... i'd rather have a good night kip :haha:


----------



## ladykara

congrats spacecadet xxxx

Jelly- really like the oyster, much prefer it to the black cherry to be honest. could you not buy some where else?


----------



## Jellycat

Lady K - As its a small independant shop they won't offer a refund and have already paid in full. Also its a supplier issue apparently Babystyle are awaiting for stock to be manufactured.... sounds to me they are waiting for them to be imported. You cheered me up saying you prefer the Oyster hopefully it will be worth the wait !


----------



## Jessica214

Just updating everyone!!

Liana Jeannette Grimes was born sept 19th weighing 7lbs 2 oz! I am soo in love with her!!

Pick is in my avatar!


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: ladies - remember me?!

Sorry for going AWOL - I had day 3&4 baby blues while I was in hospital & couldn't do anything but cry . My milk was slow to come in due to the C/Section. I was allowed home at 6.30 pm today :happydance:

I've just finished BF my Princess hence the silly o'clock post! I will post properly tomorrow & hopefully do my birth story too. Most importantly I will post some pictures. 

Before I go Congratulatios to the new Mummies especially to Becs and to Limpets. I've just read 3 days of posts and I'm sorry you both had a rough time.

Limpets - were you surprised your yellow bump turned pink?? I always got the impression you thought your bump was blue? 

Carley - big Congrats on your engagement x


----------



## Asher

Congrats spacecadet! Well done!
Jelly, sorry to hear about your pram. That stinks, although it seems totally not their fault, you'd think they'd be able to sort something temporary out for you! Could you get onto the manufacturer and get them to loan you something as it their cock up? 
Hi mrs j! Good to see you, you sound as though you're feeling better! Glad you're home, will be lovely to see some more pics of scarlett. X 
Hope limpets and becs are getting some sleep tonight! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi Mrs j! Think it must be night feed o'clock! Glad to. Hear you are doing well, the day 3 blues are terrible :hugs: saw all the pics of scarlett on fb she is soo adorable! 

Jelly that's rubbish about. Your pram. Like asher said I think the manufacturer should compensate in some way, its not on.

Holly was a good girl and went 5 hours between feeds, but now won't go back to sleep! Hoping she does though I need more sleep now! Xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Morning ladies.
Sorry no personals & selfish post. Just wanted to say a big hello from my hospital bed with my beautiful daughter laying next to me. I'm guessing Carley had posted our details (thanks hun......your turn soon)
I'm feeling very sore at the moment but none of it seems to matter really! Amelia has tongue tie which is hindering her breast feeding but we're hoping they will correct that today.
I look forward to getting home (Thursday/Friday then wr can catch up properly & post pictures. 
Congratulations to Becs, do I remember being told you also have a little princess! 
Love & hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Asher

Aw angie well done. Love the name! Big big hugs xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congrats limpets! Gorgeous name. Can't wait to see some pics of your gorgeous girl x


----------



## xcited4mybump

congrats limpets:happydance:i'm glad you finally have your little bundle:kiss:

i on the other hand am now 6 days over!!!!!
so i had ANC on monday and i was so shocked when instead of offering me a sweep the consultant just booked me in for an induction...........i said to her can't i have a sweep today,she said 'you declined one last thurs' and i said thats because i'd had a show on the wed/thurs and i felt i didn't need the sweep(but also i knew the mid-wife well lol,so couldn't have her seeing me bits lol)so then she said 'ok you go wait in the waiting room and we'll sort one out for you'.so i did have a sweep,the mid-wife was very good and i hardly felt it! she said my cervix felt soft and that it wasn't high and that she could get her hand all around the area,so things are looking favourable down there:happydance:

anyway if this little madam doesn't show up,then i am booked in for an induction this monday.......well i won't be bothering with another sweep as nothing has happened,apart from alittle blood thats it:nope:i have been doing loades of walking though but nothing is helping!walked for 3 hrs yesterday,i was in so much pain that i won't be doing another one like that for a while.also had a very quick:sex: but still nothing:dohh:

i'm off to asda today so hopefully because i'm in a supermarket maybe something will happen............coz it's usually when your in a public place right?:haha: although i'm so fed up now i couldn't care less if it does start there!

:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: Mrs J welcome back , sorry to hear you had the blues hope your on the mend now

Limpets - Congratulations on baby Amelia as others have said beautiful name. 

Jessica - Congratulations hope all is well !

Hope you both recover from your surgery soon :hugs:

Xcitedformybump - I think the majority of sweeps don't work the first time and apparently are most successful after the 2nd sweep. Something to consider if your not keen to be induced on the Monday. All sounds promising

Asher/Emzy - I hadn't actually thought about talking to the manufacturer directly... I'll wait tommorow to see if they get their delivery and then give them a call... thanks for the advice :thumbup:

I've been given strict instructions from DH to rest today as he thinks I've been doing too much and need to relax so baby knows it's OK to come out, he also thinks thats why I felt completly fed up yesterday...... so i've decided to go into town and upgrade my mobile if they have it in stock (fx'd)... Also i'm hoping to finish my baby blanket today.... finally.... it's big enough for the Cot.... Kind of tempted to knit a small one now in one colour so it will be quick..... ummm visit to Hobbycraft is needed

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning All,

Which means I am still here!:haha:

Baby being stubborn and obviously happy although cramped up!
My tummy just rumbled and baby jumped a mile, so funny! :haha:

MixedMama and Jelly, I just couldn't bring myself to dtd last night, I had promised so just sorted dh out and went to sleep!!(TMI!) 
I think you need to dtd then keep dtd til it works, and last pregnancy i was fine with that but this time round it is just too much effort, I had cramps and stitch last night and trapped wind! I really couldn't do anything but sleep! :hugs::hugs:

Louise. what lovely pics, 
I have a simmilar one when dd was newborn trying to latch on to Daddy's face! 
So please you are enjoying being a Mummy so much xx:hugs:

Becs, sounds like my birth with my first, almost identical with forceps and big tears and pints of blood loss, it was very traumatic, 3 hours of stitching inside and out, but it all repaired up fine and my other births have been fine, I could still kiss the doctor that stitched me up, he did a fab job!!!:hugs:
It is so worth it, and i am so pleased to hear you are bonding so well, I struggled after such a bad birth but i can hear you are getting along great! xx:hugs:

Limpets, I had a real blue bump feeling with you, so pink surprised me!! :hugs:

I have accepted baby is in place til s/he decides otherwise, I am also thinking i could get to induction date, I am less bothered than i was but that changes daily!!
I really feel no indication of impending labour, but then i am not sure how fast it could all kick in, I know we have had a 2ish hour labour here, and being my 5th wonder if it will be fast? 
I keep thinking i could wake up pregnant and go to bed at night holding my baby! Very lovely but weird thought after carrying round baby as a bump for so long!

Back later, off to check out fb!! 

Big :hugs: and :dust: to all, wondering if i have been an intruder to Sept Stars all along if baby comes in October!!:haha:

:hugs:

:baby:tp xxxx


----------



## Kaz1977

Hello everyone

Congrats to all the new mummies - the babies are all so cute! Can't wait till I have my little bundle to cuddle. The early days are so overwhelming.

Are there many of us left still with a bump? I'm getting a bad feeling this LO will wait till October to put in an appearance. I've had no signs at all - getting really depressing now. Really want a vbac but have to go into labour myself in order to try for one. Have consultant on Monday (DD) so hopefully will know more by then.

Right off to clean the kitchen floor on my hands and knees - anything to get this LO out!

:hugs:


----------



## stmw

Congratulations to all the new mums!! Hope your all feeling well :)

Labour :dust: to all that want and need it!

My little Roxy is sleeping peacefully in her bouncer, after weeing all over her dad and having a nice bath! So I thought i'd catch up, gonna have a good read now :) 

xxxxxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Can't help but notice these September stars are getting gradually BIGGER!!!!:shock: :haha:


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats to all new mummies.
And labour dust to all those who need it


----------



## Daisybell

Congratulations Laura, Spacecadet, Jessica and limpets :kiss:

:wave: MrsJ nice to see you back

wow 77 stars! wonder how many are still to come?

:dust: to the overdue ladies!


----------



## Mrs_N

Just a quickie from me as I'm on my phone. 
We had our growth scan and appointment today - the monographer kept saying oh I think you've got a chubby one in there! I was a bit worried but weight estimate is 8lbs so not too bad provided baby doesn't hang on too much longer! 
I did have a trace of protein in my urine so have to
go back in a week for a check, and had to have bloods to rule out pre-eclampsia. Other than that everything looks good just need baby to be born now!


----------



## Jellycat

Good News Mrs N ! 8bs I think is a good weight for lo.


----------



## YoungMummy18

First and foremost, congrats to all the new mummies... so very jealous that you have all your babies!!! :thumbup:


Selfish post but its my due date tomorrow :D i am soooo looking forward to it... the OH has promised me that after tomorrow, I'm to relax and not do anything and that from tomorrow onwards...its his chance to get things ready for bubs.... :S i dunno what on earth he is talking about...but gta say i do love him :)

He's out atm, getting me some McDonalds...as after she is born...i'm going to be on a strict diet to lose some weight as wanna be nice and trim for summer next year!!


:dust: to all those who want it!!!


----------



## ladykara

just to let everyone know its Equinox as well as a full moon tomorrow.... around 3.09am is the key time... so might be worth being prepared if you are not already....

Jellycat on our due date too is that a sign or what !!!

MW today told me baby is fully engaged, so far down she can only just feel the head... hoping she is right.. she also said EVERYONE is saying they are suffering from cold like symptoms... i wont get a date to be induced until 41 weeks and wont get a sweep until im 10 days overdue..



Personals-----

Jessica- she is adorable !!!! congrats x

MrsJ- sorry to hear you suffered the dreaded baby blues, i remember it well.. you feeling better now ? xx

Limpetsmum- great to hear from you honey...xx

Xcited4mybump- i went to tesco today to see if it would do anything but alas nothing !! : ( x

Jellycat- post pics of the blanket when done !!! xx 

Babythinkpink, i was thinking exactly the same about the size of these babies !!! 

Mrs N- I agree with Jellycat its a good weight, i was hoping for a 7-8 lbs baby.after giving birth to a 10lbs i was hoping for a slightly smaller one this time round, only so they stay in new born and 0-3 longer...lol selfish reasons really..


----------



## ladykara

YoungMummy18 said:


> First and foremost, congrats to all the new mummies... so very jealous that you have all your babies!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Selfish post but its my due date tomorrow :D i am soooo looking forward to it... the OH has promised me that after tomorrow, I'm to relax and not do anything and that from tomorrow onwards...its his chance to get things ready for bubs.... :S i dunno what on earth he is talking about...but gta say i do love him :)
> 
> He's out atm, getting me some McDonalds...as after she is born...i'm going to be on a strict diet to lose some weight as wanna be nice and trim for summer next year!!
> 
> 
> :dust: to all those who want it!!!

Then the post i just did is good luck to you too babe being due tomorroe also x


----------



## Boony

I have a hospital appointment tomorrow morning to see if baby is still breech/transverse/unstable. I cant work out which way he is lying i've tried bouncing on the ball leaning on the ball etc and he is moving but i dont know where to lol.

Congrats to all the new mummies x


----------



## mixedmama

Congrats Jessica! she's lovely and was born on my due date, so jealous hehe xxx

xcited4mybump, nice way of tempting fate! did anything happen at the supermarket then?

jellycat, what a lovely DH you have, my OH has been complaining that I'm not walking enough and has been telling me to go up and down the stairs instead of using the lift, I could strangle him!!

BTP, it's not something I enjoy doing either at the moment! managed to do two rounds last night though (with loads of cramping afterwards which got me really excited) but I woke up feeling completely normal :dohh: we only have a week to wait until induction day, which isn't THAT bad I guess

Mrs N, 8lbs is a good weight! glad all went well at the scan :)

I'm ready for the full moon, I hope a whole load of us go into labour at the same time. Ladykara, is that 3:09am tonight or the following night?

xx


----------



## ladykara

mixedmama said:


> Congrats Jessica! she's lovely and was born on my due date, so jealous hehe xxx
> 
> xcited4mybump, nice way of tempting fate! did anything happen at the supermarket then?
> 
> jellycat, what a lovely DH you have, my OH has been complaining that I'm not walking enough and has been telling me to go up and down the stairs instead of using the lift, I could strangle him!!
> 
> BTP, it's not something I enjoy doing either at the moment! managed to do two rounds last night though (with loads of cramping afterwards which got me really excited) but I woke up feeling completely normal :dohh: we only have a week to wait until induction day, which isn't THAT bad I guess
> 
> Mrs N, 8lbs is a good weight! glad all went well at the scan :)
> 
> I'm ready for the full moon, I hope a whole load of us go into labour at the same time. Ladykara, is that 3:09am tonight or the following night?
> 
> xx

3.09am early hours of tomorrow morning.. 3 hours after middnight tonight..so either stay up or wake up early depending on what type of person you are, im normally awake, on my third pee break around about then..lol xx


----------



## YoungMummy18

3.09am early hours of tomorrow morning.. 3 hours after middnight tonight..so either stay up or wake up early depending on what type of person you are, im normally awake, on my third pee break around about then..lol xx[/QUOTE]




I'm setting my alarm then for 3am!!!! COME ON BABY!!!! :)


XX


----------



## bolton_smiler

Had my baby girl 21st september at 1.20am weighing 7lb 12. Lacey-may


----------



## Jellycat

Lady K that is defo a sign...... am I right in thinking you have to rub your belly in a clockwise direction or have I made that up ?


----------



## babythinkpink

ladykara said:


> just to let everyone know its Equinox as well as a full moon tomorrow.... around 3.09am is the key time... so might be worth being prepared if you are not already....

Prepared for what? Is it mass labour vibes!! Was going to try and dtd tonight, perhaps it will work!



mixedmama said:


> BTP, it's not something I enjoy doing either at the moment! managed to do two rounds last night though (with loads of cramping afterwards which got me really excited) but I woke up feeling completely normal :dohh: we only have a week to wait until induction day, which isn't THAT bad I guess

Not that bad at all, only a week, which is I know AGES at this stage but the end is in sight!! I can cope now i have a set date, I have to call the hospital on morning of induction to see when i can go in, hopefully it will not be busy!
I am going to have this baby before then, I am determined!!!:haha:

Well I am less windy tonight:blush:, so going to have a go at dtd, me and dh are like a pair of 90 yr olds, there's me with my stress incontinence, hobbling about and taking half an hour to get up out of a chair!! Dh and i discussing dtd like its such a chore! :dohh:

Anyway, wish me luck that not only should we actually manage it but that it will work!! 
The things we discuss on here! :blush:

Back tomorrow, unless i am in labour:happydance: (so funny!!)

Had a text from my sister saying, assume there is no news, umm, yes my only sister i forgot to tell:dohh: honestly, and this only my 3rd day over, the 'when are you due' started months ago, ahhhhhhhhh!!!

:hugs: :baby:tp xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

i read that too about rubbing your belly. Apparently you need to either sleep with curtains open so the moon shines on you, or go stand outside facing the moon and rub your belly clockwise... lol.

We really are clutching at straws arent we!!! LOL. I actually feel more crazy now with waiting, than i did during all of the 2WW i went through when trying to conceive! And i went through that for about eleven months.

Good that baby is fully engaged Ladykara. I remember you mentioning before that you would be after me, but i have a feeling you may be before me on the whole birth thing.
I have no idea how far down baby is, MW last checked on 38+6 and she was at brim so i have no idea where she is sitting now. Should find out at induction app on Friday.

Congrats to bolton_smiler and space cadet on your new arrivals.

41 weeks for me tomorrow......booooooo!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Babythinkpink, fx for DTD working!! It did for me I'm sure (and we also looked like a pair of 90 year olds lol) I'll keep my phone handy in case lol I looked earlier and it had switched itself off and I went into a panic! lol x


----------



## Emzywemzy

and I will be thinking of you all bathing yourselves in the moonlight, rubbing your tummy at 3.09am if I'm up feeding! The day before I went into labour was the night of the meteor showers so me and Matt were out wishing on shooting stars (after DTD lol) Guess what we wished for... lol Now I'm not very superstitious, but I wasn't even due yet!! Very apt seeing as Holly is an honorary September Star don't you think? x


----------



## emzdreamgirl

babythinkpink said:


> Anyway, wish me luck that not only should we actually manage it but that it will work!!
> The things we discuss on here! :blush:
> 
> Back tomorrow, unless i am in labour:happydance: (so funny!!)
> 
> Had a text from my sister saying, assume there is no news, umm, yes my only sister i forgot to tell:dohh: honestly, and this only my 3rd day over, the 'when are you due' started months ago, ahhhhhhhhh!!!
> 
> :hugs: :baby:tp xx


I know what you mean, ill be happy if i can actually DTD let alone if it works!!
It is funny what we discuss on here, I know more about the September stars sex livves than i do any of my close friends....and all the talk of plugs and mucus and discharge...he he:blush:!

The constant questions from family are annoying arent they. MIL keeps texting me...how are you this morning....im ok.......how are you this afternoon.....how are you this evening. I stopped texting her back and then after yesterday mornings one, she text me back and said sorry for last text, i guess thats a stupid question. Too right. at least my mum is giving me a wide berth on it, she just rings me every other day for a general chat anyway and still does now. My dad is annoying me though putting his facebook status as 'come on emma hurry up'.


FFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
IS IT MY FAULT BABY HASNT COME OUT! everytime my mum rings me he shouts from the background, hurry up....hormonal at the moment so it really annoys me!!!!


----------



## daniellelk

becs0375 said:


> I have had a nice shower and plan an early night, after Hope's next feed we are off to bed!! She is having 2-3oz every 2-3 hours, she sleeps really well so I can't complain, Ian is being amazing and not letting me do anything. I am dreading my first poo, wee is fine!!

I was dreading my first poo! Wasn't so bad tho :) Congrat's on your LO :)


Congratulation's to all the new mummies, I'm slowly working my way through the 5+ pages! x


----------



## babythinkpink

Emzywemzy said:


> Babythinkpink, fx for DTD working!! It did for me I'm sure (and we also looked like a pair of 90 year olds lol) I'll keep my phone handy in case lol I looked earlier and it had switched itself off and I went into a panic! lol x

LOL xx



Emzywemzy said:


> and I will be thinking of you all bathing yourselves in the moonlight, rubbing your tummy at 3.09am if I'm up feeding! The day before I went into labour was the night of the meteor showers so me and Matt were out wishing on shooting stars (after DTD lol) Guess what we wished for... lol Now I'm not very superstitious, but I wasn't even due yet!! Very apt seeing as Holly is an honorary September Star don't you think? x

That is lovely xx



emzdreamgirl said:


> babythinkpink said:
> 
> 
> Anyway, wish me luck that not only should we actually manage it but that it will work!!
> The things we discuss on here! :blush:
> 
> Back tomorrow, unless i am in labour:happydance: (so funny!!)
> 
> Had a text from my sister saying, assume there is no news, umm, yes my only sister i forgot to tell:dohh: honestly, and this only my 3rd day over, the 'when are you due' started months ago, ahhhhhhhhh!!!
> 
> :hugs: :baby:tp xx
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, ill be happy if i can actually DTD let alone if it works!!
> It is funny what we discuss on here, I know more about the September stars sex livves than i do any of my close friends....and all the talk of plugs and mucus and discharge...he he:blush:!
> 
> The constant questions from family are annoying arent they. MIL keeps texting me...how are you this morning....im ok.......how are you this afternoon.....how are you this evening. I stopped texting her back and then after yesterday mornings one, she text me back and said sorry for last text, i guess thats a stupid question. Too right. at least my mum is giving me a wide berth on it, she just rings me every other day for a general chat anyway and still does now. My dad is annoying me though putting his facebook status as 'come on emma hurry up'.
> 
> 
> FFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> IS IT MY FAULT BABY HASNT COME OUT! everytime my mum rings me he shouts from the background, hurry up....hormonal at the moment so it really annoys me!!!!Click to expand...

My mil says, 'any sign of baby yet', I mean I am stood in front of her, the size of a house, perfectly calm, not panting or screaming for gas and air, does it really look like there is any sign of the baby??:dohh:

My Dad would do the same, like I am in charge of when baby comes!! :wacko:


----------



## Charlii Lou

I had my little boy on the 8th september at 12.08pm by c-section as he was breech he weighed 6 pounds 2 :flower:

The c-section wasnt as bad as everyone says! i was home after 3 days in time for x-factor:happydance: & completely back to normal now:thumbup:

Heres some pics:


----------



## ladykara

right so ladies the plan is... sex and then rubbing belly in a clockwise circle at 3.09am standing towards the full moon... if anything i may go into labor laughing at myself for doing it.:haha:. its the waiting which is doing my head in, im so bored.........


just a thought but has anyone else noticed that eastenders are also picking up on the 2010 baby boom... how many babies born and how many pregnant... sooooo many, most i think eastenders have ever had.

*Emzdreamgirl*- i dont know why people always put "sorry TMI" lets be honest how can you talk about pregnancy without talking about sex and discharge... no one has to say sorry to me, its the norm on this forum. I first got over the shock when someone posted a pic of their bloody show... but it was really helpful to many women including me !!! sex got us here sex may end it too ....its not like the sex you see in movies anyway... god i miss proper sex !! ill never take it for granted ever again !! :haha:

*
bolton smile*r- congrats honey, cute name x


----------



## ladykara

charlii - he is adorable !!! congrats honey, thanks for posting pics...xx


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations Charli Lou, Lucas is adorable and glad your feeling well

Lady K - Might DTD in the morning and rub my stomach tonight, i'm too tired for any action tonight !

DH came home tonight with a bunch of flowers bless him, almost finished my Blanket have a few more threads to sew then i'll post a pic tomorrow hopefully. Went to get my phone to find out both local stores haven't got it in stock... I must be jinked this week LOL. I haven't relaxed today though as I want everything in tip top shape for baby

Thanks for the FB entertainment of dog poo in trees my DH now realises it must be a pregnancy thing how our minds work 

Hope everyones having a good evening, I'm waiting for chinese now nom nom xx


----------



## Carley22

aww congrats everyone on their arrivals..... im 8 days over now and completely tired of it!! ended up at the hospital this morning as i was up most the night with pains but nothing yet...... although the pains have carried on throughout the day so here's to hoping baby wont have to be induced... i have acupuncture tomorrow so maybe that'll help????? 

sorry about the selfish post but GRRRRRRR to my stubborn little lump!!


----------



## Patience

baby Lucas arrived on monday (20/9/10) at 41 weeks weighing 6lb! x 

Congratulations to all who have had their babies and good luck to those still waiting :) x


----------



## mixedmama

Charlii Lou - He's really lovely! Congratulations!

Bolton smiler & Patience, congratulations on your new arrivals :)

I'm excited about the full moon in a few hours, although I'd be REALLY freaked out if my waters actually do break :wacko:


----------



## becs0375

Come on all your over duers!!!!! I feel your pain having gone 12 days over xxx Sending you all lots of labour dust xxx


----------



## ladykara

patience- congrats honey tiny baby considering you went over due... x


mixed mama- would be interesting to see how many girls will go into labor in the next 24 hours x

Carley- you poor honey... here is hoping tonight is your night x


----------



## Jellycat

Does anyones bump feel like its going to explode as if theres no more room left ? I just really ache.... couldn't even eat my Chinese !


----------



## xprincessx

right, my son is taking liberties. We had a deal that if i had a mcdonalds today he'd come out tonight lol

hey it worked for his gender scan lmao x


----------



## ladykara

jellycat- how you feeling babe? went to post on your FB wall congrats on it being your due date and i cant post on your wall... now my first thought was your having your baby and didnt want anyone to post... or you have just banned me from posting....lol xx


----------



## kglo

A little 7lb 6oz boy born on Monday 20th Sept after a 40 hour labour. 

He's well and so am I. 

I was very shocked at the labour after having just 4 hour labours with my first 2 babies. The 40 hours was active labour, painful and bearable for about 12 hours. 

I went through 3 sets of staff changes as well, LOL. 

He's here and I am totally in love with him. We have called him Vincent.


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi guys (those of you who are left in here - he he )

Lady kara - We tried to DTD last night....big mistake ha ha. Apart from feeling like i have healed over again...ha ha....as the only way i could position myself was on my back, DH asked me if i could somehow move my bump out of the way....WTF!!??

We ended up in hysterics as i said....erm NO!!! lol. I tried to breathe in a bit but that did nothing obviously. It was at least nice to try though all of twenty seconds until we admitted it was not worth it!

Patience - Congratulations! Thats a nice weight for 41 weeks. I have a big fear that the longer i go the bigger the baby will be and im guessing about 8 and a half maybe if i go to 42 weeks, but that has reassured me a bit. 

KGLO - congrats on the arrival off your LO too.


Its much easier to post personals now that there are less of us on here!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

FYI - To all


On Monday Last minute.com will have spa deals for £20 including a treatment, available Monday only....limited amount available and at locations all over the country. Worth a look as im sure everyone is in need of some pampering!


----------



## Jellycat

ladykara said:


> jellycat- how you feeling babe? went to post on your FB wall congrats on it being your due date and i cant post on your wall... now my first thought was your having your baby and didnt want anyone to post... or you have just banned me from posting....lol xx

:hugs: I've stopped people posting on my wall temporarily because I got fed up of people asking any news yet..... not long now etc etc (even really close friends) I also don't want anyone knowing when im in labour as my mum was very worried and stressed with my sister when she was and dont want to put her through the same and she would be devasted if she knew i'd told people here and not her... I don't know I might put it back on again

Happy Due Date Lady K :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I take it the moon didnt work for you either :haha: I had the worst night sleep with back and belly ache, decided i'm doing nothing today ..........i'm relaxing

Emzdream I have the same fear regarding going over due and the weight of baby, I'm convinced I'll have a big baby sister had 9lb 9oz and a friend had 10lb 9oz I'm praying for a LO

Congrats KGLO, I used to know a Vincent it was a lovely guy... good choice of name


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning, 

Congratulations all new Mummies with your beautiful bundles xx:hugs:

Yes dwindling numbers are making it easier to keep up on here! Doesn't make it any easier being overdue though, i want to be on the parenting thread now please, no offence!!:hugs:




ladykara said:


> right so ladies the plan is... sex and then rubbing belly in a clockwise circle at 3.09am standing towards the full moon... if anything i may go into labor laughing at myself for doing it.:haha:. its the waiting which is doing my head in, im so bored.........

My dh suggested he left the curtains open for the full moon, but i said it would be all street light coming in not full moon!:hugs:



Jellycat said:


> Thanks for the FB entertainment of dog poo in trees my DH now realises it must be a pregnancy thing how our minds work

Like i say what has it come to that i am watching programs about people throwing dog shit!!!:dohh:



emzdreamgirl said:


> Hi guys (those of you who are left in here - he he )
> We tried to DTD last night....big mistake ha ha. Apart from feeling like i have healed over again...ha ha....as the only way i could position myself was on my back, DH asked me if i could somehow move my bump out of the way....WTF!!??
> !

LOL, oh so funny:rofl: Move it where exactly, isn't that the point of dtd to move it out!!!!
We did have a laugh at each other last night, I stood in front of him and said it is just not going to work is it! 
We did manage to find a position to 'fit' but it was not over comfy! Poor baby being jogged about, and if it has not worked my plan was to keep trying tonight, but not sure i can! 
Even so we still managed to dtd, :happydance: quite an acheivement i thought, I miss propper sex too, it has been a long time!! 
I wonder if the discomfort is because i am near to having baby or just plain healed over:haha: 

COME ON BABIES, Mummies are bored now!!

I even tried leaving some washing up not done last night, I thought perhaps if i was NOT prepared for baby it could happen as i have been ready now for a while, perhaps if i am not ready? No! That didn't work either!:shrug:

Back later, omg 80 babies born, I seriously think i will not make it into the first 100 now! xx


----------



## Asher

Morning ladies, congrats to the new mummies, and hello to the waiters!! Big hugs, hope you're all okay apart from being fed up and sore! xxx


----------



## YoungMummy18

Well...the full moon didnt work for me :( 

I really dont want to be induced :nope:

Come on baby girl.... Mummy and Daddy wanna meet you!!!




Congrats to all the new Mummys....IM STILL VERY JEALOUS!!!


----------



## Carley22

hey girls im officially 9 days overdue now and have been up all night with contractions they started at 3am yesterday so i went to the hospitqal yesterday morning for them to tell me tha my cervix is not ready and that the contractions, although close together, needed to last longer. So i went away and still had contractions all day long. 

***paused for another***

OUCH

and im back in the room!!..... so went to bed last night and was having loads of VERY painful ones, apparently my OH was laughing because id wake up from my slumber saying "shit, awww, fuck, ooooo ouch, shit" then start snooring again!!!! at about half 2 i couldnt take anymore so i came into the lounge and my OH made me a cuppa tea and bacon sarnie (i haddnt had dinner earlier) we sat in there till about half 4 timing my contractions which were well over a minute long and every 7 mins. i thought if they go down to 5 mins apart we'll head to the hospital, so i went back to bed. i only remember waking about 4 times between then and half 7 for contractions and havent had too many since being up i think probably every 20 mins....... 

im completely beside myself as they are SOOOO painful and i dont wanna go to the hospital if its not needed but on the other hand i want to know if they have done anything.... 

Ive acupuncture at 11.30 and people are very confident that this will work so well see. 

WOW i just rambled on about me for AGES im so sorry!!!! I hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## babythinkpink

Carley, 

Sorry you have been up most of the night, it is such a drag when nothing much changes and you have been in pain all night! 

Fingers crossed for the accupuncture today, let's hope it works xx:hugs:

I am really very bored now!

:hugs: :baby:tp xx


----------



## mixedmama

Kglo, congrats :) a 40 hour labour? you deserve a medal

Emz, I'm hoping LO doesn't put on too much weight in there either, any idea how much they put on a day? or does it completely vary now?

BTP by this rate we would definately not make it to the top 100! Well, at least you're still trying so maybe you have some hope :).

Carley, yay for the contractions!!! I hope they start getting more closer together again. I'm sure they've done something to your cervix by now.

I might try to go up and down the stairs a few times till my legs tire, my midwife is convinced that it helped her go into labour when she was overdue with her first! I don't know if I'm up for so much exercise though, I didn't have that much stamina when I wasn't pregnant :nope: let alone now. 

Hmmm.. time to make some pancakes now


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

Sorry for my absence. I haven't caught up with this thread yet but I just wanted to let you know that I have finally written my birth story with pictures. 

Here it is if you would like to read it https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...th-story-scarlett-melody-born-16-09-10-a.html

x


----------



## emzdreamgirl

mixed mama - wikipedia says that baby gains about 28g per day in third trimester so i guuess baby would just keep putting on weight through this time too. 

28g is the same as 0.98oz so basically almost an ounce a day. 16oz to a pound so i guess if you go 1 week over its an extra half a pound(ish) and then if you go a full two weeks over then that would be nearly an extra pound. Nooooooo!

Carly22- bet you were well pissed off this morning when they tailed off a bit, im crossing my fingers foor you that they speed up again.
7 days for me today and no contractions, just a lot of uncomfortable baby head twisting....ouch! 

btp - I was thinking about suggesting to DH that we try again tonight, but i have my induction appointment tomorrow at 9.15am and i think they will prob do a sweep, so I have told DH that DTD tonight might not be a good idea tonight if im going to have someone checking me down there tomorrow.....if you know what i mean....not with someone poking around anyway!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

MrsJ08 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry for my absence. I haven't caught up with this thread yet but I just wanted to let you know that I have finally written my birth story with pictures.
> 
> Here it is if you would like to read it https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...th-story-scarlett-melody-born-16-09-10-a.html
> 
> x

God im such a wuss! I cannot read any birth story without bawling my eyes out, and yours was no exception. Tears streaming down my eyes. 
It must have been hard not having the birth you wanted but meeting your baby is the most important thing...I cant wait to be induced (yes i have resigned myself to the fact that it will be induction!)

COngratulations and thanks for sharing your birth story and pics with us. x


----------



## Emzywemzy

aww what no moonlight babies?! No ones water broke whilst basking in the moonlight? I am disappointed! lol FX that you ladies still waiting don't have to wait much longer. And Carley, hope those contractions get nice and close together soon. COME ON BABY!!!

Had a good night with Holly last night. When she was still wide awake at midnight I was starting to think we were in for a long night, but she slept from 1am til 6am then from 7.30am til 10am! Yipee! She's gone down for a nap now too, so I'm going to do a bit of housework, have a bit of lunch and then sit down to watch a film. 

I'll be back later, hopefully to news of more babies!! Not much of September left now babies, come on this is your month!! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

And Mrs J you also had me all teary with your birth story. I wanna do it again!! I'm so envious of you girls still waiting as you get to have that amazing feeling of meeting your baby for the first time. I can't wait for baby number 2 already!!!

xx


----------



## Mrs_N

Carley I really hope your contractions speed up again :dust: 

I am getting sooo impatient! Finding it really hard to fill my days at the moment. 

I heard the same thing about weight gain - it's about an ounce a day that baby puts on, although I think I also read that this slows down a bit after 37/38 weeks. I'll be really interested to see if this correlates with my scan yesterday once baby arrives!

Mixedmama it only takes one ascent of the stairs for my legs to tire at the moment haha!


----------



## Sayuri

HELLO!!!!

I am currently writing up my Birth story!!!:cloud9::cloud9:

Malakye Kameron Thomas was Finally born on 19/9/2010!!:cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am Really tired but all worth it!!!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congratulations Sayuri!! xx


----------



## Sayuri

Emzywemzy said:


> Congratulations Sayuri!! xx

Thankyou so much!!:cloud9:


----------



## Jellycat

Good Luck Carley hope things start picking up soon xx

Mrs N I know what you mean about filling up your time... I can hardly find any more things to clean in my house now every day rolls into one.

Mrs J I'll go take a look at your story now xx

Congratulations Sayuri

I had a meltdown earlier, for the past week or so we have been getting cold calls everyday from my husbands old insurance company which I can't pick up in time before they ring off... well I even called them back Tuesday and said to send info to us and we would take a look, to then be called a couple of hours later by another random from the company....... phone rang earlier (they call between 10am and 8pm everyday sometimes twice aday) and I rang back to ask for them to stop calling... I ended up crying down the phone saying i'm heavily pregnant and can't answer the phone in time and am being harassed by the company and that if I recieve one more phone call I will be contacting the police and make a complaint that the company are harassing me...... Lets just say the poor woman down the phone was very apologetic. as if we are going to use there company now !! grrrrrrrr


----------



## babythinkpink

emzdreamgirl said:


> mixed mama - wikipedia says that baby gains about 28g per day in third trimester so i guuess baby would just keep putting on weight through this time too.
> 
> 28g is the same as 0.98oz so basically almost an ounce a day. 16oz to a pound so i guess if you go 1 week over its an extra half a pound(ish) and then if you go a full two weeks over then that would be nearly an extra pound. Nooooooo!
> !

Sounds about right, i was thinking baby would be about 7lb but i recon 7lb7oz now i am over, please, please i don't want a big baby, no one can reassure me it is any easier delivering a big baby sorry!!



emzdreamgirl said:


> MrsJ08 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry for my absence. I haven't caught up with this thread yet but I just wanted to let you know that I have finally written my birth story with pictures.
> 
> Here it is if you would like to read it https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...th-story-scarlett-melody-born-16-09-10-a.html
> 
> x
> 
> God im such a wuss! I cannot read any birth story without bawling my eyes out, and yours was no exception. Tears streaming down my eyes.
> It must have been hard not having the birth you wanted but meeting your baby is the most important thing...I cant wait to be induced (yes i have resigned myself to the fact that it will be induction!)
> 
> COngratulations and thanks for sharing your birth story and pics with us. xClick to expand...

I cried too, it is a lovely birth story, i love all the stories and seeing the pics! Thank you MrsJ08, i really enjoyed your story, and your daughter is beautiful! xx:hugs:


I feel rubbish today, a bit low, as i think i secretly thought we would dtd and it would work, so all that bother for nothing! 
I am still glad i refused the sweep, i really don't like being messed about with.
I don't feel well either, hope its a good sign! Dh is taking dd to park and doing school run for me, it is not long at a push an hour but i am going to see if i can get a rest while they are out.

Back later, wish i felt better:nope:


----------



## babythinkpink

Sayuri said:


> HELLO!!!!
> 
> I am currently writing up my Birth story!!!:cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Malakye Kameron Thomas was Finally born on 19/9/2010!!:cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am Really tired but all worth it!!!!!!

Many congratulations to you xx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

congratulations sayuri! 

:hugs: jellycat, hope they got the message. at least the lady on the phone was apologetic!
there's still plenty to clean in my house, but I don't have the energy, and I'm far too uncomfortable! 

feeling a bit bleurgh today :sick:
:hugs: btp hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mixedmama

Sayuri, congratulations! Malakye is a lovely name and I like the spelling :)

Jellycat, hope they do stop calling after that. Must have been annoying.


----------



## ladykara

well full moon didnt work.......im still pregnant but baby wont stop moving... feels like she is pushing herself top and bottom..

This thread is starting to get quite now.. think its really sweet someone of the girls who have had their babies pop in and post still, thanks guys x.

car seat in in the car, bottle cleaner pod set up, everything all set and ready. waking up and seeing the moses basket sitting there, i keep thinking one day soon ill be seeing little hands and feet popping out of it..



personals----------------------


kglo- congrats honey.. 40 hour labor wooooow !!!

Emz- we dont have normal sex anymore, we laugh through most of it, which isnt good because i pee myself which then leads to even more laughing and peeing... we have to do quickly with no foreplay, no closeness... we had to admit we are doing it to get our daughter out...lol

Jellycat- awwww your still pregnant : (.. really thought maybe it was because you were having a baby... but totally understand why you did that
Happy due date to you too honey xx... but as i have three to celebrate this is my special first one... 23rd/24th and 25th this is what happens when you have three scans by 3 different people. I have had a lot of low down pains but its just her moving.
I just signed up for that thing to stop people cold calling.. so far it seemed to have worked, i used to get sooooooo many random calls, really peed me off.

babythinkpink- the whole making yourself NOT ready for the baby may bring it on may actually work !! i might try that 


Carley.. i know i shouldnt but you made me giggle.. you poor honey... really hope baby comes soon... x

Sayuri- congrats honey, really pleased for you x


----------



## Carley22

had my acupuncture..... still nothing so went back to bed and had 3-4 contractions... nothing too substantial. lets see what the evening brings eh!!! daves just cut up a pineapple for me and ive already eaten half nom nom nom. 

sayuri congrats. xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Ladykara- it really is for necessity now ratherthan enjoyment.

Getting a bit anxious about hospital app tomorrow. Dh asked if I had to have the sweep..he said do you have a choice? I was like well yes I guess I do but I do want to give it a chance. Don't thinknhe wants me to have it done but I told him it's just like a smear test ( I hope!). Nice to know he is concerned though. 

At least tomorrow I get a date.... Yay


----------



## ladykara

omg i reached the end of ticker completley now with the last wording.... its actully really emotional... i used to see womens tickers saying the words mine say now and think how lucky they are and could only dream of getting there... now im there !!!!

I will be honest im going to miss being pregnant, so exciting buying stuff and planning.. telling people, watching my bump grow. its all coming to a end... i cant believe im sitting here waiting for the final part.. 

but i could be sitting here waiting for this final part for another 12 days !!!!


----------



## helenbun2005

hey ladies!
I had my sweep yesterday at 40 +1 (luckily I didnt have to beg too much as mw could see i'd had enough!) Lost my plug today - MY GOD! disgusting and sooooo much of it! all brown too - Very differnt to DS!
Im 3cm dilated but not in active labour (I could have told you that!) but she is engaged and ready to go! cervix still a little posteria though.
Bets on i will go into labour tomorrow night and have her within the 1st 12 hours of saturday 25th...everything happens to us on or to do with the number 25 (including our wedding and son being born on saturday 25th's of months!)

Sweep was no where near as bad as when i had it with DS, but i guess thats becuase i was dialted this time but everthing was tightly closed last time!

good luck to all! x


----------



## mixedmama

Ladykara, I'm going to miss pregnancy aswell, I'm in a bit of a weird stage at the moment where I desperately want to meet LO but at the same time I'm sad that I have to say goodbye to my bump.

Helenbun, hope the sweep works for you! It was completely useless for me but at least I didn't find it uncomfortable.

xx


----------



## Krakir

Ugh. Still here. Tuesday my cervix had moved forward, and i was 90% effaced and still 2cm. had a lot of spotting and even a little bit of bloody mucus after the sweep. However it started NOTHING. the full moon for me in Canada is tonight... hoping maybe that starts something, but i don't feel like it at all. My dr said the baby's head is on a bit of an angle, so without her putting pressure on my cervix, i'm not likely to get anywhere :( only 8 more days till i get induced though....


----------



## Daisybell

*congratulations sayuri and kglo 

good luck for tomorrow emzdreamgirl with your sweep

helenbun not long now hunni, good luck! fx lo will be making an appearance soon xxx

*


----------



## FirstBean

Congratulations New Mummies. :happydance: Hope your all okay.

:dust: to all you ladies that are overdue and those ladies waiting


----------



## Snufflebump

Hey ladies, i had Esmee on the 15th sept, 6 days early, weighing 6lb3 x


----------



## Jellycat

Sorry I really need to rant as i've just sat here for half an hour crying

since this morning when the insurance company rang and I cried saying they are harassing me etc I've recieved 2 further calls ! The last one spoke to a manager saying our contact number has been removed and we will recieve no further calls.... well 8.30 tonight I recieve another call from the same company... I hit the roof asking to speak to a manager, the manager wouldn't speak to me as it was the last call of the day and they were wanting to go home... could they call me back tommorrow WTF !!! I said if they call tomorrow I will call the police and state harassment and that the managers attitude stinks. Got the managers name , the person I spoke to and head office details DH is contacting them tomorrow (if only he was here when they called). If that doesn't work just spoke to my friend whose a Barrister who says she will sort it out for me. I've been sobbing on the phone to DH.... (I know its only phone calls but every day 2 or 3 times from 10 in the morning to 8.30 at night is ridicolous) ... I might just unplug the phone as we already have withheld numbers blocked from our telephone so theres not much else we can do

Thanks Guys rant over just needed to let it out as i'm home alone....


----------



## ladykara

Snufflebump said:


> Hey ladies, i had Esmee on the 15th sept, 6 days early, weighing 6lb3 x

congrats honey xx


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations Snufflebump, I think Esmee is a beautiful name xx


----------



## ladykara

jellycat... i sometimes wonder if those places ring back just to piss people off who ask them not to ring... 3 kept ringing us up... trying to sell me a phone contract which they reckon could beat what i am on already.. which they couldnt but still tried.. hubby grabbed the phone and said "no thanks" and put the phone down.. they phoned twice a day after that until we signed up for stop cold calling things...think they kept phoning to make a point... x


----------



## Jellycat

I think if I was sleeping properly and not heavily pregnant and aching I wouldn't be getting upset... it's just so annoying. Hoping DH cando the trick tomorrow otherwise I will be unplugging the phone.

How you feeling today Lady K? Any signs yet?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Omg jellycat I feel your pain! We kept getting calls for the person that used to live here from debt collection agencies. Now that's annoying, but what's even more annoying is that we got a new phone number to stop it as they wouldn't believe she didn't live here and rang several times a day, but now I get several calls a day for different people!! We rang virgin to see if they could do anything and they said they recycle the phone numbers for new customers so there's always a chance of wrong number calls but I'm like, this many?? For this many different people? It's very odd! It pisses me off though as I keep having to get up and answer the phone when I'm feeding holly and its never for me! Xx


----------



## ladykara

no signs at all !!! and im so bored... i dont feel like doing anything. Huuby got me a pinapple and chicken curry and it gave me a dodgy belly.. not enough to start anything tho !!!! having BH but that means nothing...

How about you? can i ask a really disgusting question, has your discharge changed? mine is more snotty stuff... im hoping this is the start of losing my mucus plug x


----------



## Jellycat

ladykara said:


> How about you? can i ask a really disgusting question, has your discharge changed? mine is more snotty stuff... im hoping this is the start of losing my mucus plug x

Snap it's literally started today looked like i'd blown my nose on the panty liner :blush: I told DH tonight I thought it might be the start of the plug there wasn't loads, hoping more starts

Emzy - I'm also with Virgin and agree they are rubbish with things like this


----------



## ladykara

how funny mine started today too and now im a total knicker checker. !!!


----------



## Jellycat

I know this sounds weird but I'm kind of not expecting my plug to go as my sisters didn't, be great if it did though as I'd then know things are moving in the right direction. At the moment got to wait until Tuesday for MW appointment and possible sweep.

I'm just bump achey at the moment no tightenings etc, its abit of a come down since the weekend of constant tightenings every 10 minutes... 

Wonder how Carley is getting on?


----------



## Jellycat

Sorry to bore you guys but I've finally finished knitting and sewing my baby blanket, unfortunatly I had to scrunch it up as it wouldn't all fit on the sofa. It's taken me 14 weeks and really pleased i've managed to finish it on my baby's due date

Hope the pics download OK


----------



## ladykara

jellycat- love the blanket, you did a amazing job !! your LO will love it ... xx


----------



## berkeley130

Ladies our baby finally arrived wednesday 22.9 at 23:18!! Two weeks past due date. Her name is elsa lily and shes gorgeous!! She weighs 3970g and 48" long. Were over the moon!!! Birth was induced very long process and not without complications will post details and birth story later still at hospital. All the best to you all im so happy to be a mummy now.


----------



## ladykara

berkeley130 said:


> Ladies our baby finally arrived wednesday 22.9 at 23:18!! Two weeks past due date. Her name is elsa lily and shes gorgeous!! She weighs 3970g and 48" long. Were over the moon!!! Birth was induced very long process and not without complications will post details and birth story later still at hospital. All the best to you all im so happy to be a mummy now.

congrats honey, sooooooooo pleased she finally arrived xxx


----------



## becs0375

Berkeley, I am so pleased you finally met your LO xxxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Congrats Berkeley x

Jellycat - Big :hugs: Your blanket is lovely x


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations Berkeley, look forward to hearing all about it and seeing pics of your beautiful Elsa xx


----------



## Jellycat

MrsJ08 said:


> Jellycat - Big :hugs: Your blanket is lovely x

Thanks Mrs J

How you feeling now, have things settled down abit now at home ? Hope you and Scarlett doing OK xx


----------



## Mrs_N

congratulations berkeley! 

jellycat I love the blanket, it's gorgeous!

totally with you on the knicker checking - I had a glob of snotty stuff the other day, I felt it come out eeew :sick: but it wasn't much and not bloody at all so I don't think it was my plug.


----------



## MrsJ08

Jellycat said:


> MrsJ08 said:
> 
> 
> Jellycat - Big :hugs: Your blanket is lovely x
> 
> Thanks Mrs J
> 
> How you feeling now, have things settled down abit now at home ? Hope you and Scarlett doing OK xxClick to expand...

We are really well thanks. I'm so relieved now that my milk has arrived. I just wish someone had warned me that there could be a delay. Scarlett gained 110g in 24 hours and has been gaining steadily since :happydance: Last night she wouldn't settle until after midnight but then slept until 3am, back to sleep by 3.30 and woke at 8.00 so I have nothing to complain about. I'm getting more sleep now than at the end of my pregnancy. 

I really hope something happens for you soon

xxxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Congratulations to Berkley and Snufflebump :happydance:

Jallycat, I agree with Ladytara that it is almost something they are doing on purpose, I am always either rude or let the kids answer the phone, dh makes funny noises down the phone!! We are not x directory or blocked or anything, and i really must get round to it, our phone is upstairs though and i cant be bothered to get it 90% of the time, it has caller display so we dont pick up what we don't recognise either, Sometimes the kids answer it and like mucking about, or say hold on and just leave the phone off the hook leaving them waiting for nothing!
Dh has even made funny noises to my mum as she was withheld, even she has learnt to unblock her number!!
I just say if its important they will call my mobile, which i only give out to people i want to hear from!:hugs::hugs:





ladykara said:


> How about you? can i ask a really disgusting question, has your discharge changed? mine is more snotty stuff... im hoping this is the start of losing my mucus plug x

:happydance: yay me too!!! Just noticed it today, like clear thick snot!! I have never had a plug loss b4 but i have only gone into spontanious natural labour once so i could have just missed it, I was so exited this morning, dh really didn't want to hear my vague discription this morning, over his cup of tea and biscuit!!!:haha: I am so hoping this is a sign of something, how weird we have all had this together! 



Jellycat said:


> Sorry to bore you guys but I've finally finished knitting and sewing my baby blanket, unfortunatly I had to scrunch it up as it wouldn't all fit on the sofa. It's taken me 14 weeks and really pleased i've managed to finish it on my baby's due date
> 
> Hope the pics download OK
> 
> View attachment 119274
> 
> 
> View attachment 119275
> 
> 
> View attachment 119277

So lovely, I would love to have been clever and done just one thing for the baby, it must be so special to make something and think 'i did that' cooking is my thing, but everyone moans that i bake and its all full of calories, i do cook for the children but dh eats it so i have had to reduce my baking habits so i just do odds and ends with the children now!

Well a renewed hope after seeing thick stuff, nothing else exiting, and how i am getting exited over that i don't know!! :dohh:

Dh took dd to the fair last night, she loved it, sadly i just felt rubbish so let him have some Daddy time with her, she is a huge Daddys girl anyway, he said he is not sure how can love another baby like he loves her, but i know from mine he will, his ds is the apple of his eye and has not stopped being that, it's just she is only little and is her Daddy's shadow, as little girls tend to be! I look forward to him holding his new baby, and seeing his love just expand! It is amazing how we have the capacity to love, I remember thinking i could not love anyone as much as my first born, but you love them all and in equal, proud, happy amounts! :cloud9: I love my kids and love being a Mum!:cloud9:

Back later, off to check out facebook, farmville, its no wonder this baby is so comfy with me sat on my arse!!!

:hugs:

:baby:tp xxxx


----------



## Boony

Hey everyone, i've had a busy few days i've been staying at my mums since they said baby was transverse because they said if my waters broke i would have to call an ambulance so i needed to be closer to the hospital.

Anyway i had another hospital appointment yesterday and they did a ECV and turned baby manually so he is now head down and there is 50% chance he will stay that way. He seems to still be there this morning but i cant really tell for definate. Will find out of thursday if he is still head down.

So I'm back at home now and hopefully will be staying here until labour starts.

They did a trace on baby too and said i was having tightenings but they weren't sure if they were BH or contractions and i couldnt feel them either so who knows.

I might be able to keep up more now that I am back home.

Congrats to all the new mummies


----------



## MrsJ08

Boony - great that they managed to turn your baby. I really hope it stays put xx


----------



## Mrs_N

boony so pleased that they managed to turn baby, fingers crossed the little one stays head down!


----------



## Jellycat

Boony thats great news fingers crossed LO stays there xx


----------



## Boony

Thanks everyone, My DH is very squemish and really doesnt want me to have a section he thinks he'll faint in there and miss his son being born. Plus i had a great labour experiance with my first son and would really like to have a vaginal birth again so fingers crossed. Only 5 days till my due date anyway :happydance:


----------



## MrsJ08

Boony - my DH is squeamish and was worried about the section but you don't see anything they have a screen up. My DH even cut the cord after adamantly saying he didn't want to. I hope you get the vaginal birth you want but I wanted to reassure you just in case things don't go to plan as they didn't for me x


----------



## mixedmama

Jellycat, that's a lovely blanket :)

Berkeley, massive congrats! Glad she's finally here, I'm looking forward to reading your story

Boony, glad they managed to turn the baby, FX'd baby stays head down!

I'm joining you girls who've lost their plugs lately :) well I've had snotty discharge over the past few days, it literally looks like I'm blowing my nose on my pantyliner lol. I was confused since it wasn't bloody or anything, but at least things are heading in the right direction :happydance: x


----------



## Boony

Thanks MrsJ. I have told him all that already but he thinks hes going to hear everything and it'll smell and stuff. He cut my sons cord perfectly fine at my vaginal birth so hes not that bad but someone he works with told him it stinks and you can hear squelching etc. I personally think my hubby would be ok once in there hes just scared.

Hope all these plugs mean something for you ladies. I havent had any signs yet other than not sleeping well and needing the toilet more (i've been sleeping and weeing fine all through my pregnancy)


----------



## Elphaba

Hope everyone is doing well. So exciting to see so many new babies!

I have had my baby boy as well! Xavier Isaac was born on Monday 20th September weighing 6lb 8oz.

I've posted my birth story here.


----------



## ladykara

boony was over the moon when i read your news.. i know how worrying it is as mine was transverse for while.

Elphabe- congrats honey xxx

Well looks like the rest of us are all having fanny snot... which has got to be a good sign.. 

i dont sleep at night, i day dream too much.. and then wake up up depressed as there is no sign of labor...i just want to sleep through the next few days until i have the baby... my pink bunny car seat wrap arrived this morning, its the last of my baby stuff to arrive in the post......

Hubby has the dreaded cold.. if i did go into labor now he would be useless to me..


----------



## MrsJ08

Elphaba - Congrats - I've been to your Journal and Birth Story already :happydance:

Boony - I don't remember hearing anything or smelling anything unusual. We played Classical Music. You can always pop a CD in your bag just-in-case it comes to it. xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Afternoon all,

I have heard some ladies talk about checking their cervix, what exactly does this do? 
I used to coil check so i remember what that was like and remember feeling the cords that went up into the cervix, but now i can't even find it, and not sure if i am just not doing it right! 

I am off out soon for my second walk of the day, i have been resting in the hope i do start labour well rested and ready to go!

The consultant said baby was a bit transverse(?) but hopefully would twist round in labour, i am just getting resigned to the fact i will be induced, my last induced labour took 12 to start and then 3 hours from start to finish, and was very intense, the natural birth was 2 hours longer and easier but i suppose induced it will all be over pretty fast!
I don't really understand why my body won't go into labour naturally, still hoping it will!

Well sorry for selfish post, 

I am bored!!

:hugs:

:baby:tp xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi

Went to hospital today for my induction appointment today. I have had period pains and mild cramps all night, but when I went to hospital the doc said it was all quite high ( cervix) so he couldn't do sweep so I'm booked in for induction on Tuesday! End in sight at last yay... Off for some sleep now, been awake since 2am. :(


----------



## Jellycat

babythinkpink said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> I have heard some ladies talk about checking their cervix, what exactly does this do?
> I used to coil check so i remember what that was like and remember feeling the cords that went up into the cervix, but now i can't even find it, and not sure if i am just not doing it right!

I think people do this to check themselves for softness and dilation. One person this week did give a DIY sweep instructions on the Third thread but it didn't sound right to me.



> emzdreamgirl
> 
> Went to hospital today for my induction appointment today. I have had period pains and mild cramps all night, but when I went to hospital the doc said it was all quite high ( cervix) so he couldn't do sweep so I'm booked in for induction on Tuesday! End in sight at last yay... Off for some sleep now, been awake since 2am.

Congratulations on getting an Induction date ! I've also been getting the mild cramps all day but don't think its doing anything either.... except annoy me :haha:

BTP I'm also bored .... think i'll do my puzzle tonight just to pass the time xx


----------



## Mrs_N

emz glad you got your induction date :thumbup: 

btp I think the checking of the cervix is mainly for inquisitive reasons really! After all, you can walk around 3cm dilated for weeks and not go into labour, so none of it really means anything! I have also heard of doing DIY sweeps, but I don't agree with this particularly as there is a risk of rupturing the membranes whilst doing a sweep and if the baby is not engaged this can result in cord prolapse & therefore blue-lighting to the operating theatre! 

Jellycat good idea doing a puzzle, I think I may dig one out to start. 

Been eating lots of pineapple today - had nearly a whole one lol! I was craving it, and thought well you never know, it may start something! It has upset my stomach a bit so who knows!


----------



## ladykara

i cant seem to reach my cervix properly... and even if i could i wouldnt know what it should feel like..

I can feel my LO really low down, really hurting now when she moves.. 

how many are there left of us Sep stars now?


----------



## Jellycat

Doesn't feel like many of us left now...... but i'm sure there are..... the list is definetly getting shorter.

I'm really hoping my pram arrives next week i'm calling them tomorrow (fingers crossed). On a good note DH called HO of the insurance company to complain and thankfully I've had no calls today !!!


----------



## Pinky1974

Hi,

just a quick post:

Tobias Patrick was born on Tuesday, 21st September at 4.07 am. He weighed 6lbs 11oz and is just perfect. It took two sweeps with that funny stuff and he was born after only 2 hours of labour. It was a very calm and nearly relaxed birth.
https://www.9monate.de/fisheye/image/211520/5241

if that doesn't work, there's a picture on my blog at: https://biancascrossstitchoasis.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations Pinky, so pleased you had a relaxed birth xx


----------



## ladykara

congrats pinky xxxx


----------



## Mrs_N

Congrats pinky! 

It definately feels like there's not many of us left now!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aww this thread is getting quieter and quieter! How are you ladies that are still waiting feeling? Not long for you all now.

Congrats to the new mummies! X


----------



## Jellycat

I think we are all getting abit bored now Emzy trying to find things to occupy us !

I'm trying to make the most of the next few days now to relax.... keeping busy with housework etc didn't work, so i'm now pottering . Jigsaw, curry and bouncing on ball. Can't seem to eat much the last couple of days think theres no room left for food!


Loved one of Hollys pictures today close up with eyes wide open, she's got beautiful chocolate brown eyes xx


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats new mummies


----------



## mixedmama

Congrats Pinky! xx

Ladykara, I tried but I don't think I was able to reach mine either. Midwife told me on monday that my cervix is still high up so I don't expect to be able to feel anything anyway :shrug:

Well I'm still here, it literally feels like there's hardly anyone left! I won't be too pleased if my little star ends up being an october-born lol xx


----------



## Jellycat

mixedmama said:


> Well I'm still here, it literally feels like there's hardly anyone left! I won't be too pleased if my little star ends up being an october-born lol xx

I wouldn't mind as their birthday would then be ?/10/10 

I don't think you will be waiting that long xx


----------



## mixedmama

Jellycat said:


> mixedmama said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm still here, it literally feels like there's hardly anyone left! I won't be too pleased if my little star ends up being an october-born lol xx
> 
> I wouldn't mind as their birthday would then be ?/10/10
> 
> I don't think you will be waiting that long xxClick to expand...

Actually 01/10/10 looks good written down, and it _may_ be possible since my induction date is on the 30th. Nice bump btw x


----------



## genies girl

Jelly- looking lovely and ready to drop , walking up two flight of stairs broke my waters, give that a go x


----------



## becs0375

Jelly, you look fab xxx

I really hope you ladies are not waiting too much longer xx


----------



## Mrs_N

Lovely pic jelly :thumbup:

1/10/10 was my original due date based on when I ov'd - I wouldn't mind that as a date really. So long as it's not as late as 10/10/10!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Oh, I can't reach my cervix either!


----------



## Jellycat

genies girl said:


> Jelly- looking lovely and ready to drop , walking up two flight of stairs broke my waters, give that a go x

Just gave it a go.... no waters breaking yet..... DH said can I wait as he feels full after eating his curry :haha:


----------



## Jellycat

Mrs N my firstscan date was originally 01/10/10 but 23/09/10 at 12 weeks seemed more accurate based on dates.

I'm hoping either tomorrow (my 1st wedding Anniversary) or 1/10/10 and if comes earlier it's a bonus ! I suppose past 1/10/10 i'll have an induction date by then so will be less frustrated.


----------



## YoungMummy18

Hiya Ladies :)

Seems like not so many of us left now :)


Congrats to all the new mummies and :dust: to those who are overdue!!!


Been having 'tightenings' for the past 6/7 hours every 20/30 mins lasting about 30/40 seconds so we're hoping that something comes of this as we're fed up of false starts and intense braxton hicks!!

Just had a hot bath, getting a cup of tea and some bacon sarnies (YUMMY) and see how we get on!!

Will keep updating with progress ladies!!

FX'd that tonights the night!!!

xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi all,
Sorry no personals - still having trouble settling Amelia at home :shrug: i need a baby manual if anyone has a spare? :haha:

Just wanted to let you all know Carley just called - not sure if anyone knew she went into labour this morning & she had a little boy not long ago. Not sure of any other details as it sounds a bit of a story & it ended up as an emergency section. Her son was taken to ICU with breathing difficulties she said it sounds precautionary. As soon as i hear any other updates i'll try to log on & keep you all informed.
Hope to get on myself soon,
Love to all :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks limpets for the update, hope everything is ok with her baby boy x


----------



## Asher

Thanks limpets for the carley update. Hoping her wee man is okay and she's reunited with him very soon. 
Hi to all the still preggers mummies, and lots of love! I've been reading just not posting. I don't like tying replies on my phone, like now, but it seems most of the time i've only got one hand free for typing at the keyboard, which is just as bad,
Lots of love and hugs to all, and congrats to any new mummies. Xxx


----------



## Krakir

Emz, after my 41 week appointment... we have the same induction date!! (however time zones say you'll still have your LO before me :haha:)


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks for the update Limpets. Poor Carley hope she and her little man are ok. FX she didn't have her section under general. I'll check back later for more details.

I've been reading all the posts too, find it hard to reply on my iPhone though.

Love and labour dust to all those waiting. Nurse Kel hasn't posted for ages - has anyone heard from her? 

X x


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning,

Congratulations to Carley, hoping everything is ok, and a speedy recovery.xx:hugs:

Thanks Limpets,
Sorry no instruction manual, funny thought though that after the baby a manual could pop out! :thumbup:
I don't like to sound like the bounty of all knowledge on babies, even after 4 they are all different, having said that if you need spacific help with anything please feel free to pm me and i can see if i can suggest anything, It is a hard job, especially the first bit, and as you are recovering yourself and getting to know your new little bundle, plus hormones are not your best friend either!! 
Sending you big :hugs: and as i say feel free to pm me here of facebook xx:hugs:

Well 6 days late today, today would be good, just as good as the last 6 days! 
I would like the 1.10.10 date of birth for the baby but it is just too far away!! I was offered 2nd as the Friday my hospital keep for c secs. I think induction will work fairly fast, i have only taken one pessary last time, and about 6 hours then labour started, so even if i go in midday on the 30th, i think baby will be before the 1st.
It's my dad's birthday on the 3rd, but again, really don't want to hold out for that one! 
Bored, fat, uncomfortable, still sick, constantly worried about baby, and just so ready now to meet my little bundle, ...come on baby it took 9 months ttc you and i have patiently waited 9 more and your fully cooked now so please come out!....Like that will work!!:haha:

My dd playing with her 'nicnic' set (picnic set) all laid out with two bears, she was given it last year by my mil but she was bearly 2 and it is china, so it has just cautiously come out of the box and she loves it, and it is just as much a case of keeping her occupied at the moment too, she knows we are just waiting about!
Chinese takeaway tonight, and off to the garden centre for a coffee today, wonder if i get some free plants for life if my waters break there, I plan to be in the coffee shop long enough!!!
Its a lovely big centre and we potter about for ages after having a nice cup of coffee, i joined dh up to the gardening club and we get a few free coffees a month so we are using Septembers up, we did think we would be doing this one with baby not bump! 
My eldest thinks it is so funny we are joined up for something so old fogey, but we love it! :thumbup:

Back later, off to check out fb, my crops will not even be ready i have not been away long enough!!
I am getting half an hour sleep on each side before i have to heave myself over, my first stint of the night i get an hour but that is the longest one, and i am tired of not sleeping! 

:hugs: to all xx

:baby:tp xx


----------



## Jellycat

Thanks Limpets for the update I had been wondering about Carley since yesterday, hopefully everything is OK for her and her little boy xx

Nursekel has had her little boy Cade 2 days ago, she posted some lovely pics of him on FB. She says her and Larry are over the moon xx

BTP - Hope you enjoy the gardening centre today, my DH has got into growing things this year mainly peppers and chilli's but he now wants to start growing tomatos and cucumbers next year. He also has planted to Dahlia's which he checks on everyday. I think as I was nurturing my bump he wanted to nurture something.

Well had curry last night, bounced on ball, walked up and down the stairs and I'm still here..... I also worry about baby now especially as the kicks are so far and few between the past couple of weeks, i'm getting my 10 a day but I just want the baby here to know everything is OK 

It's my 1st wedding Anniversary today my husband bought me a beautiful Canvas print of an apple blossom painting I liked. I'll have to post a pic later. It's weird I keep thinking back today to what I was doing this time last year...... (currently nervous as hell trying to eat porridge and speaking to one of the guests in the hotel not about golf)...... Also 7 years ago today my first Niece in the family was born, I was at the hospital with my sister as my mum was a complete state and I went to calm her down... my mum not my sister who was fine with an epidural and Gas & air, so 11.47 this evening my niece was born. She really wants me to have the baby today so they can share the same birthday.

Sorry I've been chatting away.... hope everyone's OK and having a lovely day xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Jellycat said:


> ... I also worry about baby now especially as the kicks are so far and few between the past couple of weeks, i'm getting my 10 a day but I just want the baby here to know everything is OK

I feel exactly the same, I think half my sleeping problems are down to the baby sleeps when i do and so i get worried i get no movement all night, it seems to take much more encouragement to get baby to wriggle, i manage it eventually but baby can be so quiet for so long i worry.
Then i get a burst of kicks or movement, I just don't know if its just lack of space in there, baby is being tightly hugged now! 

Congratulations on your anniversary, hope you have a great day xx:hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls 

Just to let you know I briefly spoke to carley at 1am and she is ok. I only spoke to her quickly but she said she had been in active labour for 30 hours, followed by venthous, forceps and then emergency section. Her little boy wasn't breathing properly so was whisked away when he was born at 9 and she hadn't been able to see him yet when I spoke to her, but she was just about to go up and see him. She saif she is ok, just a bit sore from the section.

Hope you don't mind me updating Angie, but I know you've got a lot on your plate at the moment :hugs: Xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Just to let you know I briefly spoke to carley at 1am and she is ok. I only spoke to her quickly but she said she had been in active labour for 30 hours, followed by venthous, forceps and then emergency section. Her little boy wasn't breathing properly so was whisked away when he was born at 9 and she hadn't been able to see him yet when I spoke to her, but she was just about to go up and see him. She saif she is ok, just a bit sore from the section.
> 
> Hope you don't mind me updating Angie, but I know you've got a lot on your plate at the moment :hugs: Xx

Thanks for update, 

Thinking of you Carley, hope you can see your little lad soon, poor love sounds like you had a rough time, hope you recover quickly and get plenty of cuddles with lo today xx
Congratulations again hun xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Carley, sending you lots of love and hugs xx The hard work is over now and you can enjoy your Lo xxxxx


----------



## mixedmama

Jellycat, happy wedding anniversary :) what a coincidence, it's my niece's birthday today aswell, she's 5 today.

Aww sounds like Carley had quite a stressful delivery! Hope her little man is recovering well.

It's lovely outside, I'm going to go for a nice long walk. I'm going to be a full week overdue tomorrow - eek! My body must not be ready for labour since I've had no niggles at all, apart from my plug. I really want to experience a contraction :haha:


----------



## Sayuri

Please send love and kisses to carly:kiss:


----------



## Sayuri

Congratulations becs on your baby she sooo cute!


----------



## daniellelk

hey how are u all? hope some more stars have come!! sorry not got time 2 catxh up off out.


----------



## ladykara

well after moaning not having any signs i was having contractions from 1am till 6am.. then it all stopped !!! ... nothing at all since



youngmummy good luck honey xx

Hope things are ok with carley and her son... great news that she had him though, she had a hard few days with false starts.. 

Jelly cat congrats on your anniversary honey xxx love the bump pic, just think it wont be there soon.... xx

I see emzdreamgirl had her baby this morning ... congrats honey xxx

Im losing my pregnant sep stars friends on FB now as they have had their babies.. no one to agree with me about being bored... no one to join me in moaning about being fed up being pregnant.. 

Maybe we should go over to October group so we can be one of the first to have our babies... !!! gate crash !!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Another update from Carley:

She called her son Jayden Peter Andrews and he was 9lb 11oz! He is still in intensive care but she said they will all be ok. 

I told her everyone sends their love and congratulations x


----------



## ladykara

wow what a big boy !!.. love the name too..


----------



## Mrs_N

Thansk for the updates on Carley girls! 
congrats on Jayden, hope he is doing okay now :hugs: 

congrats to nursekel too, and to emz!

happy anniversary jellycat! :happydance:

ladyK hope the contractions start up again, sorry they stopped but it's still go to be a good sign that things are going in the right direction!

I am totally nesting today for the first time, I just want to clean everything!


----------



## Jellycat

Hope Carley and Jayden are both OK :hugs:

LadyK - Sounds promising.... I'm jealous you can't leave me behind I won't let you !!!! I think if we are still here by 30th Sept we gate crash the October Bumpkins

MrsN enjoy your nesting.... I kind of wish I knew what to do with myself as theres not a lot left to do around the house and don't feel upto going out even though I have to say lovely weather


----------



## ladykara

jellycat, i think she is waiting for your LO... she wants to keep our deal..

To be honest i would rather i wasnt reminded what labor felt like.... 

U got me thinking i should start cleaning now...


----------



## Kaz1977

I'm still here too! This LO is clearly not in any hurry to put in an appearance, despite my best efforts to the contrary!

Yesterday tried curry and DTD - but nothing.
Today I've walked round the zoo - nothing.
Wish at least my show would appear so I would know something is happening... Just having lots of backache and BHs and constantly at the loo.

The 'any signs' questions are getting v annoying too.

Moan over.


----------



## Jellycat

kaz - I love the zoo, far more interesting than cleaning

I've tried to lay down but just far to uncomfortablel, sitting on the sofa now wrapped in a blanket with a hot water bottle on my back I just feel absolutly whacked and out of sorts now...... counting down the hours until x factor is on. How lazy am I today I can't even be bothered to do my jigsaw puzzle !


----------



## Mrs_N

well the nesting instinct is still there, but now I'm in too much pain from the SPD to do anymore just now!

jelly I have lived with a hot water bottle on my back the last week or so, it's been very uncomfortable!

kaz I feel exactly the same about the 'any signs' question! Not really sure how to answer - 'well actually my vaginal discharge has become thicker' probably wouldn't go down too well :haha:


----------



## babythinkpink

ladykara said:


> Im losing my pregnant sep stars friends on FB now as they have had their babies.. no one to agree with me about being bored... no one to join me in moaning about being fed up being pregnant..

I am still with you, although i have to agree we are rather solitary in our comments! :hugs:

Had a real urge to get some shopping done, i HAD to get stuff in the house, i have gone mad on pot noodles and crisps, all the things the kids will eat if i am not about!!
I hope its a sign, like a bit of crazy nesting!

Off for a walk soon, i think i need to just keep going, i am thinking it is me being lazy and the baby being lazy with me!

With Emz and Carley that is 2 more stars popped, I make that only a few of us 'regulars' left, I don't want to be left on here chatting to myself!!!:dohh:

At the very latest its next Thursday for me and Mixedmama, but i am still hoping our bodies beat the induction date! 
Anyone else got induction dates and when are they, I know someone said next Tuesday, but that may be someone that has now had their baby! 

Back later, although i hope to get brisk walking, It is getting embarasing now, i get shocked and sympathetic looks around the supermarket, I had to ask my ds if i really was that big that i was getting all the funny looks, he says its because we are together and people think we are a couple, (he is 16, towers above me and i just look like i have a toy boy!!) such a sweetie, not because his Mum is the size of a tank!!! xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## ladykara

hey kaz...:hi: glad there is another one knowing how i feel.

I have done all the cleaning... im soooo tired but wont sleep tonight if i nap... having BH all the time now...but given up getting excited over any change.. i found the details of the first private scan i went to at 10 weeks, they worked out my due date being the 29th of Sep !!!! OMG but all 3 of the hospitals have put me down as it being this week and thats what im measuring so trying to ignore i found that date.

As this is my second i would have thought this one would come easy.. hubby reckon the age gap means my body has gone back to normal.. 

so is it just us 4 ? im sure there was more, there are a few due which dont post on here... its always us lot left on the sept stars trimester thread.....lets hope we all give birth at the same time... not leaving a team mate behind !!! :haha:


----------



## Jellycat

Mrs_N said:


> kaz I feel exactly the same about the 'any signs' question! Not really sure how to answer - 'well actually my vaginal discharge has become thicker' probably wouldn't go down too well :haha:

:haha::haha: It would definately stop people asking again 



babythinkpink said:


> At the very latest its next Thursday for me and Mixedmama, but i am still hoping our bodies beat the induction date!
> Anyone else got induction dates and when are they, I know someone said next Tuesday, but that may be someone that has now had their baby!

Haven't been given a specific date but have said it won't be anytime before 7th October... 12 days to go . I think it was Emz who had Tuesday as her induction date because I remember her announcement on FB.


----------



## ladykara

babythinkpink, you have a older son too... my son has been fantastic since i got pregnant.... he is going through that shitty stage but when i need him he manages to sort himself out

To be honest im waiting for someone to ask me when im due now... !!! just for the shocked look..


----------



## ladykara

i get induced on the 6th of oct.... but can have a sweep on the 4th but there really is no reason just for the sake of 2 days..... so wont bother with the sweep.


----------



## Jellycat

I know LALSmith is still waiting as she posts quite regularly on third trimester about how annoyed / frustrated she is. I dont ever recall her posting here though. I think there must be more than 5 of us ???

Lady K
BTP
Mrs N
Kaz
Me
???????

Shouting Loudly..... IS ANYBODY OUT THERE ??????????????????????


----------



## Mrs_N

well I'm not even due until the 28th so no induction date for me yet! 

I think Boony is around too :)


----------



## Jellycat

I've got a sweep booked for this Tuesday 28th...... Haven't decided if I want it yet though, would rather let things run its course but if by having sweeps means I don't have to be induced at the end then it would be worth it if that makes sense

Sorry Boony and MixedMama !!! That makes 7 of us !!


----------



## Mrs_N

I will definately be taking a sweep when I'm offered, if it comes to it. Midwife has said they usually do it at 41 weeks but she might stretch to 40+5 for me lol! 
I don't really see it as induction or interferring, as it'll only help if things are going that way anyway.


----------



## Jellycat

It would be nice to know what the situation is down there aswell I suppose, I've still got a couple more days to think about it.


----------



## genies girl

im thinking of you ladies, cant wait until we are all over in the parenting section hope i do feel yor pain though, being 35 weeks with twins is equivalent to being 41 weeks with one and i was enourmous!


----------



## Jellycat

emzdreamgirl said:


> Hi
> 
> Went to hospital today for my induction appointment today. I have had period pains and mild cramps all night, but when I went to hospital the doc said it was all quite high ( cervix) so he couldn't do sweep so I'm booked in for induction on Tuesday! End in sight at last yay... Off for some sleep now, been awake since 2am. :(

Just realised that Emzy didnt even get her sweep as unfavourable but managed to go into labour on her own the same day ! Must mean that if cervix is high etc doesn't mean labour is a long way off !!


----------



## Kaz1977

Mrs_N said:


> kaz I feel exactly the same about the 'any signs' question! Not really sure how to answer - 'well actually my vaginal discharge has become thicker' probably wouldn't go down too well :haha:

:haha::haha::haha: That really made me laugh! Maybe I should try that out?...

Oooo X-factor tonight, I'd forgotten about it. Will watch it bouncing on my ball whilst eating pizza (I figure eating loads is one bit of pg I will miss).

Gosh are there really so few stars left? Knew being due at the end of the month would be a bit rubbish.

Hope everyone is holding up OK.


----------



## mixedmama

babythinkpink said:


> Back later, although i hope to get brisk walking, It is getting embarasing now, i get shocked and sympathetic looks around the supermarket, I had to ask my ds if i really was that big that i was getting all the funny looks, he says its because we are together and people think we are a couple, (he is 16, towers above me and i just look like i have a toy boy!!) such a sweetie, not because his Mum is the size of a tank!!! xxxxx:hugs:

:haha: I've been getting a few stares today aswell, Maybe people aren't used to seeing extremely heavily pregnant women walking briskly.



ladykara said:


> lets hope we all give birth at the same time... not leaving a team mate behind !!! :haha:

It would be a little depressing to be the last september star remaining!



Jellycat said:


> Just realised that Emzy didnt even get her sweep as unfavourable but managed to go into labour on her own the same day ! Must mean that if cervix is high etc doesn't mean labour is a long way off !!

That's good news for me since my cervix was *very* posterior (with emphasis on the 'very') at my last appointment. Two friends of mine, who were due AFTER me, went into labour today. I'm very jealous. :growlmad: I also have a feeling that my mum and her mates at the salon are having a little bet on when I'm going to pop lol.

:happydance: At least I've learnt how to multi-quote! xx


----------



## FirstBean

Well Done Carley Hoep you and Jayden are doing okay.

Hope all you Ladies waiting start getting more signs


----------



## Boony

congrats carley on the birth of Jayden (great name btw thats my sons name!)

Yep I am definately still here not due till 29th though so dont have an induction date although i went to 41+6 with my first born and then was induced and thats with the same hospital so i'm guessing they'll let me go 2 weeks over thats the 13th october at the latest but that seems ages away.

I'm not even getting any signs yet i have period pain in my side at the moment but thats it i've had no mucusy discharge or anything. I'm thinking i might be like BTP and my body has to be induced to get my babies out! 

On the plus side i think he is still head down :happydance: lol


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aww girls we haven't forgotten about you! I'm always popping in to check on you! Like genies said, can't wait til you join us on the other thread, although its a lot quieter than we were on this one as everyones got babies filling Thier time! :hugs:

Btp, the day before I went into labour I randomly did a huge food shop... maybe its s sign?!

By the way if you guys are bored Matt is still updating his blog, link in my siggy. He also wrote his own birth story on there if you're interested! Xx


----------



## Jellycat

Boony said:


> On the plus side i think he is still head down :happydance: lol

That's Great Boony, glad you can be at home aswell



genies girl said:


> im thinking of you ladies, cant wait until we are all over in the parenting section

I think we all want to be there too, miss you guys. I read but don't post as I'm superstitious



Kaz1977 said:


> Oooo X-factor tonight, I'd forgotten about it. Will watch it bouncing on my ball whilst eating pizza (I figure eating loads is one bit of pg I will miss).

If you can't eat when your overdue then when can you... I'll miss it too once I start my diet 6 weeks after baby is here



mixedmama said:


> :happydance: At least I've learnt how to multi-quote! xx

I can too now thanks Mixedmama :thumbup:


----------



## Jellycat

Emzywemzy said:


> Aww girls we haven't forgotten about you! I'm always popping in to check on you! Like genies said, can't wait til you join us on the other thread
> 
> By the way if you guys are bored Matt is still updating his blog, link in my siggy. He also wrote his own birth story on there if you're interested! Xx

Thanks Emzy xx

I enjoyed Matt's Blog when I read it a couple of weeks ago, might take another look !


----------



## Mrs_N

oh no, lets not talk of diets! after all, it'll be good old winter stodge and christmas indulgence not long after baby is born! think I'll wait til after the holiday season!

just had a major rant and hissy fit lol! so frustrated at the fact that everyone else seems to think it's their right to be feeling really impatient and in suspense about baby being born - it's not like I can do anything about it so telling me to 'get a move on' is really not going down well!


----------



## Asher

Afternoon ladies! It is weird in here with just a few "regulars" chatting! I try and pop in to see how things are, but I'm good at reading, not posting!! 

I think all your LOs should do the decent thing and arrive on the same day so everyone moves over at once!! Can't wait til everyone's back together!

Congrats Carley on your little big boy!! I hope you are together very soon, it's not nice having a wee one in neonatal. Big hugs. xx


----------



## becs0375

I still feel a bit in limbo tbh, don't know where I belong lol!!

Carley, what a beauty, gorgeous name xxx

I agree that all the babies should come on the same day, they are obviously far too comfy in there!!!


----------



## ladykara

jelly your right, after the fact emzy went into labor just like that there is hope for us.

Mrs n - i have decided to have pizza tonight. diets dont start until baby is here after all 

i have still not learnt to multi quote !!!!


----------



## helenbun2005

Hey ladies...I'm still here too!!
Now 4 days past edd... and was soooooo convinced she would be here today. Got some back ache this evening but thats it!
Just want to meet my little girly now!!!
My sweep obviously didnt work - oh well. Wont have another. Just wait and see if i get to induction (again!)

Anyone else finding the CONSTANT symptom watching exhausting??! Its like we are in the 2ww again!!!
Anyway, hugs to all! x


----------



## Snoozie

Anyone miss me lol????

I had one lot of prostin thursday, by friday 6am still no changes to my cervix, still prosterior and firm. 6.40am (40mins later) I heard a pop and then went my waters. 20 mins on the monitor, 10 mins in ther early labour room, up to delivery ward and 3 pushes later she was out! She had her cord tightly around her neck and under her left arm and had to be whisked off untangled and given oxygen. She did breathe spontaneously though. Scary stuff. So Sophia Rose was born on the 24th Sept weighing 8lb 14oz at 8:14am after a 1 hour 34 minute labour and she is perftect!


----------



## ladykara

helenbun2005 said:


> Anyone else finding the CONSTANT symptom watching exhausting??! Its like we are in the 2ww again!!!
> Anyway, hugs to all! x

OMG yes !!! i lay there at night and concentrate on any cramps or changes... all the time...... and dont get me started on knicker checking !!!



Snoozie said:


> Anyone miss me lol????

Snoozie - fantastic to hear from you.. im so pleased you had your little girl, what a shock that must have been, but gives me hope i could have mine any time when i least expect it.. x


I ordered Pizza... got xfactor starting any min... finally something to do :happydance:

OMG 9 months and i finally learnt to multi quote !!... this would have saved so much time back when this thread was busy !!! i cant believe i worked it out now !!!


----------



## babythinkpink

ladykara said:


> lets hope we all give birth at the same time... not leaving a team mate behind !!! :haha:

It is like leaving a wing man behind now, NOOOOOOOOOOO!!




Jellycat said:


> Just realised that Emzy didnt even get her sweep as unfavourable but managed to go into labour on her own the same day ! Must mean that if cervix is high etc doesn't mean labour is a long way off !!

That is good news! :happydance:

:happydance: At least I've learnt how to multi-quote! xx[/QUOTE]
YAY!! xx:hugs:



Emzywemzy said:


> Btp, the day before I went into labour I randomly did a huge food shop... maybe its s sign?!

Oh I hope so, i have had niggles today but its not doing anything now, I am hoping for the fast labour with little warning!!!:haha:



Snoozie said:


> Anyone miss me lol????
> 
> I had one lot of prostin thursday, by friday 6am still no changes to my cervix, still prosterior and firm. 6.40am (40mins later) I heard a pop and then went my waters. 20 mins on the monitor, 10 mins in ther early labour room, up to delivery ward and 3 pushes later she was out! She had her cord tightly around her neck and under her left arm and had to be whisked off untangled and given oxygen. She did breathe spontaneously though. Scary stuff. So Sophia Rose was born on the 24th Sept weighing 8lb 14oz at 8:14am after a 1 hour 34 minute labour and she is perftect!

Snoozie, 
Congratulations xx 
How perfect was your birth!! I will have one of those please!
Two of mine have been wrapped in cord, both ok after a quick puff of air, one was very tight round body and neck, poor midwife had a right job with a slippery baby! :hugs:

Well a few niggles, nothing now, had my walk round garden centre and our coffee, a nice chinese for tea, and dd has gone to bed to watch open season 2, so sat down in front of x factor now, still got this deep down bored feeling where i just want my baby here, there was a couple with a baby at the garden centre when in the cafe, baby was all snuggled up to her daddys shoulder, an last visit we had said our baby would be here for sure! Ah well next time, our October visit.

Back tomorrow then, doesn't look like anything is going to happen tonight, I will be a week late tomorrow xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Asher

Congrats Snoozie, I had been watching your announcements on FB. Your pictures are gorgeous! You're like a model on them!! Sophia is beautiful, what a good weight too! Well done and congrats. x

BTP, sounds like you had a nice time at the garden centre.

lol with the symptom guessing and knicker checking!! 

I hope someone goes into labour tonight! 

I have two hands at the moment, but not for long I think! Wee Sammy Pants is on and off the boob at this time of the night!

Hugs to all. x


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations Snoozie, she's beautiful xxx

I've also had pizza tonight with hot jalapeno to help baby on its way..... also whilst watching x factor

HelenBun I think my DH is doing more symptom checking than I am which i'm finding exhausting !

BTP lets hope our deep down bored feelings will pass soon

Thanks all the Mummies for popping in to see us all every now and then....

Right i'm off to jigsaw whilst DH watches Stephen Hawkings, night folks lets hope for another baby born tomorrow xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hey ladies, thinking of you all. xx


----------



## becs0375

Snoozie, congratulations!! Lucky you with the labour!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

congratulations snoozie! 

oh I so feel like I'm in the 2ww all over again, the symptom spotting is exhausting, although I really don't have any symptoms to spot!


----------



## Krakir

Well. i was just about to make a post about how i'm still here, and yada yada yada,
my waters broke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
went to the hospital, and all is fine with the baby, so were now just waiting for labor to fully start as i'm only having irregular contractions currently.


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh how exciting! good luck krakir! :dust:


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies, wanted to let you know I'm checking in on you but mostly from my phine which is hard to post from.

Congrats Snoozie

labour :dust: to all 

xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh Krakir good luck!!!

Mrsj hope you're well. I also check in on my phone, mostly during feeds!

Having a lovely relaxing evening. Matt looks after Holly on Saturday night and does the night feeds so I take the opportunity to have a long soak in a hot bath and a couple of glasses of wine! It's mad though, I always look forward to it but then feel really guilty that Matt has to see to Holly when I hear her cry in the night. It's nice to have one full night of sleep though! 

Lots and lots of :dust: for the remaining pregnant ladies. I'm actually quite envious of you as I really miss being pregnant still, its so weird! Xx


----------



## Jellycat

Ooooo Good Luck Krakir.... I knew we would have another baby tomorrow !!!


----------



## Asher

Good luck krakir! 
Emzy I miss being pregnant too! More so this time as we're pretty sure there'll be no more babies after sam. Blub! X


----------



## babythinkpink

Krakir said:


> Well. i was just about to make a post about how i'm still here, and yada yada yada,
> my waters broke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> went to the hospital, and all is fine with the baby, so were now just waiting for labor to fully start as i'm only having irregular contractions currently.

Oh brilliant, that's great news, another baby on the way!! I have been hoping something would happen but no!

Had my nice evening ruined last night, my ex only has the children once a month, he has a really funny set up where he only lives with his wife at weekends, she cut down the children's visits to once a month and he has them in the caravan he stays at locally, anyway she broke down on the way over this weekend and so it was just him and the children.
I should have known he would call because he was bored but I am just about to pop with my only free weekend in loads as he has missed a load, and he calls to accuse my eldest of attacking my 10yr old, saying if it happens again he will call the police.
What an arsehole, he was going on and on, and i eventually argued a word in.
What happens is the 10 yr old who is adhd and not medicated in the morning til he is up so a nightmare, the 16 yr old is trying to sleep and the 10yr old puts his dirty pants in his face, throws stuff on his bed, put his hand on his face, and takes his stuff and looses it, tbh it would try the patience of a saint, and all the eldest does is flail about and say get lost and sometimes the 10 yr old will get hit by a flailing arm, them comes screaming to me about it.
I have said to the 16 yr old if he were to do anything purpously he would be in trouble but he knows he is not a child anymore and play fighting is not the same as it was.
My 10 yr old knows this has all been sorted at home, and has just gone out and told his Dad to get his eldest brother in trouble, but doesn't seem to realise exactly how much trouble he could get him into.
My ex's argument was my dh doesn't get involved when it happens, ffs, it is not up to him, I said he would moan if he discaplined and because he leaves it to me that's wrong too.
Anyway he totally ruined my evening after such a lovely start, the arguing disturbed dd so she was back downstairs and i was fuming all night, I still want to talk to him when he brings the kids back, why call me on a bloody saturday night and not just mention it when he brings them back sunday, and it is not as if he is concurned with their welfare when he has them, I have been really worried sending them to him at times, the reason we split was his alcoholism, and that is never cured, sorry huge rant but i am so annoyed!

Not helping bringing baby on! 

Just boiling eggs for breakfast, can't wait to taste food again, everything still tastes rubbish at the moment.

Big waves to my fellow overduers, Its a week for me today, come on baby where are you? Has my mothers time keeping abilities!!!

xxxxx:baby: tp xxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## becs0375

BTP, what a complete twat, makes you realise why they are ex's! Its stress you don't need xx

I miss being pregnant too!! I was really hormonal in the night and couldn't stop crying. I feel guilty that I can't do as much as I want, I also feel like I missed out on having skin to skin after she was born, because Ian has done so much for her I feel like she doesn't want me, silly I know!!


----------



## Asher

Aw Babythinkpink, your ex does indeed sound like a trouble causer! What is it with these exes? They sense the time they should stress you out! Sounds as though you have the situation with your DS under control at home, and they've played up for him. Hope you have a better day. xx

I'm up drinking decaf coffee in the kitchen. Archie has wet his bed and Jack is full of a cold, currently hanging over the pram at Sam, so Sam will get a cold! Sam's been unsettled in the night again, so I'm not feeling too grand for4 hours broken sleep!! Ah, the life of a mother! x

Come on babies! xx


----------



## Asher

Big hugs Becs. It's so normal to get these awful hormonal times. Then once they've settled you can look back on it and chuckle. It is so hard though, and the thing is that just because you carried her, doesn't mean that you have to do everything for her once she's here! Ian sounds like a fab daddy who wants to do the best by you and Hope, and you'll be back on duty big time once your foof's better and Ian's back at work! It is so so hard though. I do everything for Sam, but I think partly that's because I'm BFing and DH naturally doesn't do so much for them when they're small. He tends to like them more once they're 6 months on and he can really make them laugh. Big big hugs though, course she loves you, you're her mummy!! xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Asher said:


> Big hugs Becs. It's so normal to get these awful hormonal times. Then once they've settled you can look back on it and chuckle. It is so hard though, and the thing is that just because you carried her, doesn't mean that you have to do everything for her once she's here! Ian sounds like a fab daddy who wants to do the best by you and Hope, and you'll be back on duty big time once your foof's better and Ian's back at work! It is so so hard though. I do everything for Sam, but I think partly that's because I'm BFing and DH naturally doesn't do so much for them when they're small. He tends to like them more once they're 6 months on and he can really make them laugh. Big big hugs though, course she loves you, you're her mummy!! xxx

Becs just totally agree with Asher, Couldn't have said it better! 
Hormones are not something we are aware of til after we have felt rubbish! Then we realise it was hormones!
I put dd on dh all the time after she was born to get that bond, she is a real Daddy's girl and I love that, she uses me for all the functional stuff and to get up in the night etc, but Daddy does all the nice stuff! 
It is nice not to have to do every little thing, and you really need the rest just to charge batteries atm, huge :hugs:


----------



## Kaz1977

Well I seem to have developed into a blubbering wreck now. Have cried more in the last 3 days than the whole pg - what's all that about! My DS spilling rice krispies on the floor was enough yesterday, today all it took was my mum complaining she couldn't have a glass of wine last night as she's on standby to look after DS.

I'm getting really fed up of everyone asking when the baby will arrive - I DON'T KNOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jellycat

BTP :hugs: at least he's your ex and your not with him anymore.... but how frustrating it must be

Kaz Theres something wrong with my day at the moment of I dont have a quick weep, hormones, stress of the next few days wondering what will happen, being uncomfortable etc... Let it out :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Kaz, I was exactly the same!! Its horrible and you just feel so snappy all the time xx

Thanks ladies, I can't believe I cried last night at tea necause one of my potatoes wasn't cooked thro, I mean how daft is that?!!!! I have a real sore throat and pounding head today, I think its because we have our heating on and its dry! Off out in a bit so Hope can have Nanny time!! I have told Ian he needs to start having naps in the day if not we will both be no good for her!! I think I will cope alot better when its just me and I can get into a routine, atm I don't know where my arse hangs!!


----------



## mixedmama

Congrats snoozie, what a short labour!

Krakir, good luck :) you're going to see your LO very soon 

BTP, sorry to hear about your ex, it's not nice being stressed out at this stage of pregnancy :hugs:

Seems like a lot of us are hormonal at the moment. I'm one week overdue now, how lovely.. Feels like Ava will never come, even though I have 4 days left til induction day. It would be nice if we get a new september start born each day from now on, Krakir would probably give birth today xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Kaz1977 said:


> Well I seem to have developed into a blubbering wreck now. Have cried more in the last 3 days than the whole pg - what's all that about! My DS spilling rice krispies on the floor was enough yesterday, today all it took was my mum complaining she couldn't have a glass of wine last night as she's on standby to look after DS.
> 
> I'm getting really fed up of everyone asking when the baby will arrive - I DON'T KNOW!!!!!!!!

Big :hugs: to you xx

Well i had a word with the ex, told him Sat night with a heavily pregnant me was not a good time to try and get things sorted out and listen to a half cocked story from a 10 yr old, i had a good sort out with him and put him right on all counts and i feel better for it, I seemed to be able to articulate it today, last night i suppose i was not prepared and stewing on it all night has prepared me to confront him with it.
I said next time i wanted him to be sure of what he was accusing off the back of the children, told him a bit about what they came back saying!
I said there were better times to sort it and that last night was not good!

I have peeled veg, all ready for roast today, will put it on soon, and got washing out on line, and now dh is down stairs i can go and do some ironing so at least keep myself busy from going stir crazy!

Back later all, hope everyone has a lovely day, at least i know i will have had baby this time next week.

:hugs:xx :baby:tp xx


----------



## ladykara

Krakir said:


> Well. i was just about to make a post about how i'm still here, and yada yada yada,
> my waters broke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> went to the hospital, and all is fine with the baby, so were now just waiting for labor to fully start as i'm only having irregular contractions currently.

woooooooooooo good luck honey....xx



Kaz1977 said:


> Well I seem to have developed into a blubbering wreck now. Have cried more in the last 3 days than the whole pg - what's all that about! My DS spilling rice krispies on the floor was enough yesterday, today all it took was my mum complaining she couldn't have a glass of wine last night as she's on standby to look after DS.
> 
> I'm getting really fed up of everyone asking when the baby will arrive - I DON'T KNOW!!!!!!!!

The after birth hormones.. i remember them well.. after i had jake i stayed with my mum, there wasnt enough hot water to fill the bath so i cried, dont think i stopped for 2 weeks !!! its not nice and you have no control over them but they will go... stay strong honey xx

BTP- i have a ex who has seen his son twice this year (he lives 10 mins away) the second time he had him i got a call from his wacko wife saying he is smashing the house up and was unable to get jake out.... heavily pregnant me and my hubby got up dressed and made our way round there..i called the police and after an hour found out it was her who was taken away and sent to her mums, hubby was very drunk but police felt jake was in safe hands still... i went mad at the two PC's..any way lets say i dont think Jake will be seeing his dad for a very long time not that his dad ever contacts him anyway..only reason jake saw him that time was because they phoned to say she was pregnant and jake asked to see him... all his dad had to do was stay sober for one night. so i know what ex's can be like.


Hubby went back to work today and is peed off baby hasnt come yet, but dont think he realises its not easy for me either.... 

Please tell me there is a second half of xfactor tonight? might go shopping in the mean time... cheer myself up...


----------



## lilbumpblue

Well hello ladies.... my goodness you just dont realise the little spare time you have when a baby enters you life...iv been trying to get on here and catch up for days to no avail, so iv come straight to post as i cant catch up!!! 

So i've had my baby :baby: :happydance:!!! 

Woke up at 7am on the morning of my induction (our alarm snoozes every 10 mins) with a light pain in my lower tum, pressed snoozed next time it went off i had the same pain, got out of bed and pottered around and sure enough every 10 mins i was having this light pain...more of a dull ache really!! Phone went and it was the hospital saying come down asap for induction, i explained about the pains and they said to still go in. Got there was monitored and sure enough was contracting :happydance:! They didnt know what to do with me so sent me home and said come back at 5pm as the labour ward was full! So got home cleaned the windows and wiped cot down & stuff. Went back in at 5pm (by this time the pains were a bit more painful) was monitored for a while, then they checked me and said i was 3cm dilated so they decided to break my waters, the pains got quite a bit more intense and at that point i decided to try the gas & air, it worked well and sometimes i just breathed through the contractions, was then checked again an hour later and they were shocked to discover that i was fully dilated and ready to push. (All a bit of a sudden shock) was pushing for about 2 hours and was getting extremely tired, then James' heart dipped and the midwife said "im just going to push the button for some help dont worry everything will be fine" before i knew it all these people came running in one was lowering the bed another flipped me on my side then i had an oxygen mask put on me!!! In the end i have to have a vontuse/kiwi delivery, the doctor who did it was huge and had the biggest hands EVER!!! 

So baby James Cooper Seamark was born at 23:14pm on Tuesday 21st September weighing 6lb 8oz!! 

I did have to have an episiotomy(sp?) so stitches which are now so painful! If you have to have stitches buy tena lady pads they are so much more comfy!! x


----------



## ladykara

lilbumpblue.. congrats on the birth of your baby boy.... xxx


----------



## apaton

congrats to all new mummies :wohoo:

good luck to those in labour:dust::dust:
and :dust:to those who want it xxxxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Well done lilbluebump, :hugs:
bit scary but all was ok in the end! At least induction was avoided, I am sure i should be telling myself tomorrow i am being induced not the real date thursday, as i did the same as you last time and labour started just literally mins b4 i was to be induced, i was only not induced earlier because of a busy labour ward, and then i started naturally, the first time ever, and looks like the last!!:haha:

Roast dinner smelling good!!

Back later xx:hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

LBP - Congratulations with Baby James he's a very cute baby xx Nice that your labour was relatively quick, hope you start to heal soon xx

LadyK - Good news X factor is on tonight again !!

BTP - Glad you managed to sort things out with your ex xx


----------



## mixedmama

Woops double post!


----------



## mixedmama

Lilbumpblue, congratulations!! Funny how you managed to avoid being induced by such a short amount of time, seems to happen to a lot of ladies! xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Thank you....and please if your planning to breast feed buy or get a prescription for some lansinoh nipple cream! Its a must iv been in terrible pain even bleeding just wanted to give up at times but stuck at it and had a cry instead! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congrats lilbumpblue!!

Becs just wanted to say I felt like you do too. I also got minimal skin to skin after she was born, a few minutes but then she was given to her dad while I was taken to theatre to be stitched up, so holly spent the first 1.5hours with her dad. I was and still am a bit angry that we got seperated so soon after birth and I was convinced she wouldn't love me. I just made sure we had plenty of skin to skin at home all snuggled up under a blanket. She is definitely a daddys girl but as the weeks have gone on, I think its kind of nice that she had cuddles with daddy after the birth and its lovely that sometimes I'm the only one who can settle her, sometimes only mummy will do! Don't worry chick, little hope already loves you as she spent all that time growing inside you x


----------



## Mrs_N

congrats lilbluebump! 

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## Sayuri

congratulations lil bump blue!!!:cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Kaz1977

Huge congrats lilbumpblue!

Well it's finally my due date and no sign of this LO yet... Off to hospital today to find out the plan from here, am hoping they will try a sweep and give me a date for another c-section around 40+10 if I don't go myself. Sooooo want this baby here, I am totally exhausted and at the end of my tether.

Sorry moan over.

Hope the rest of the stars still waiting are doing OK.


----------



## Asher

Congrats Lilbumpblue! He is gorgeous!

Labour dust to all the waiting stars! 

I believe via Emzy that Babythinkpink is in labour! She posted it on FB as BNB was down last night! How exciting!

xx


----------



## Asher

Congrats Lilbumpblue! He is gorgeous!

Labour dust to all the waiting stars! 

I believe via Emzy that Babythinkpink is in labour! She posted it on FB as BNB was down last night! How exciting!

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Morning ladies!

I have news but haven't been able to get on all night as it's been down... Babythinkpink text me at midnight to say she was in labour! I haven't heard anything yet, so I don't know if she's had her baby overnight, but I will update you all when I hear anything.

Good luck BTP!!!! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Morning ladies!

I have news but haven't been able to get on all night as it's been down... Babythinkpink text me at midnight to say she was in labour! I haven't heard anything yet, so I don't know if she's had her baby overnight, but I will update you all when I hear anything.

Good luck BTP!!!! xx


----------



## ladykara

fantastic news, ....good luck BTP xx


----------



## SisterRose

good luck BTP !!! X


----------



## mixedmama

Good luck BTP! :) Looks like we are having a star born each day xx


----------



## Jellycat

Finally we get to find out if BTP is having a boy or a girl !!! Good Luck xxxx

I'm loving the fact of a baby aday, gives me a bit of motivation that it's not long now!

Well last night I had very close together tightenings / Back ache / and stomach cramps every 4 to 6 minutes for almost 5 hours. The only reason I didn't call hospital is because I could still manage with the pain, decided to make a fresh hot water bottle and try and get some sleep. Told DH if things progressed pain wise i'd have a shower and wash my hair (im determined to do this before going into hospital) and I'll wake him if needed. Really thought this was it as it felt completly different to previous 'episodes' .... well one hour in bed and nothing absolutly nothing. Woke up this morning bump still feeling slightly tight but nothing to get excited about....... so looks like another day for me.

On a positive actually managed to paint my toenails this morning ! quite an achievement at 40 + 4 weeks pregnant.

Hope everyone has a good day and look forward to hearing more from BTP !


----------



## SisterRose

Ooohhh and congrats lilbumpblue! 
but boooo! they wouldnt give me the gas and air until i was ready to push. You sure we went to the same Hosp? :rofl:
x


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh good luck btp, or maybe you've had your baby already! :happydance: 

baby, you are due tomorrow, and your mummy is a big fan of punctuality! :haha:


----------



## Jellycat

Mrs_N said:


> baby, you are due tomorrow, and your mummy is a big fan of punctuality! :haha:

:thumbup: This made me smile


----------



## Asher

Jellycat said:


> Mrs_N said:
> 
> 
> baby, you are due tomorrow, and your mummy is a big fan of punctuality! :haha:
> 
> :thumbup: This made me smileClick to expand...

Me too!! How exciting about Babythinkpink! I think it's a boy, but I bet I'm wrong! I would even take a little bet on a name, just because of something she said a while ago. Now I bet I'm even more wrong!

Managed to get all the boys sorted this morning, out of the house for 8.30 to get one to school and the other to nursery! Came back, gave Sam a mammoth feed, now just come back from a walk with the dogs. Quick catch up on the gossip whilst he's still asleep in his pram, then back down to nursery for 11.45 to collect Jack! No shower yet, or cleaning, but hey, you can't have everything!! :haha:

Come on more Stars! Your mummies are ready to meet you now! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just a quick one as in town, but Btp text and has had a baby girl! She said labour was tough as cervix wouldn't thin out but she's a very happy mummy. She said more details to follow when she feels less fyxzt. Congrats Btp!!!! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

That was meant to say less fuzzy stupid phone lol x


----------



## Mrs_N

there goes that theory then asher, good job you didn't put any money on it!
congrats btp on your little girl :happydance: thanks for the update emzy :thumbup:


----------



## Asher

Mrs_N said:


> there goes that theory then asher, good job you didn't put any money on it!
> congrats btp on your little girl :happydance: thanks for the update emzy :thumbup:

See I said I would be wrong!! Ha ha!! Aw so glad she's had her little one! :baby:


----------



## lilbumpblue

Bekklez said:


> Ooohhh and congrats lilbumpblue!
> but boooo! they wouldnt give me the gas and air until i was ready to push. You sure we went to the same Hosp? :rofl:
> x

I didnt use is whilst pushing i just used it for the painful contractions >.<
What was your midwife name...What labour room & bed were you in?? ...i was in labour room 13 and ward bed 13...must be his lucky number! :) xx




Emzywemzy said:


> Just a quick one as in town, but Btp text and has had a baby girl! She said labour was tough as cervix wouldn't thin out but she's a very happy mummy. She said more details to follow when she feels less fyxzt. Congrats Btp!!!! X

Congrats btp!! cant wait to hear more xx


----------



## becs0375

Congrats BTP!!!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations BTP look forward to knowing her name and seeing pictures !!!

Wonder who will be next.... MixedMama maybe?

Popped into Asda this morning and the usual polite conversation of..... When you due, replied 4 days ago... she looked so scared she was going to cry..... quite enjoying this overdue lark .... for now. Lady K I also saw your little bumble bee outfit I was so tempted to buy but thought it wouldn't be fair on baby if it ends up being a boy!

Update on pram, I rang the manufacturer who said they are still currently allocating on a first come first served basis and this should be finalised by Wednesday. Called the Independant shop and asked to call the manufacturer wednesday to confirm if I have been allocated. The Ind shop said that they will call and that when they rang them last week the manufacturer told them we would be on this delivery........ So I will know Wednesday if Im allocated on this batch or whether I will have to wait until end of October for my pram !!!!! I feel really nervous now that I will be without a pram for a month .... I'll have no finger nails left by Wednesday !


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats BTP


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi Guys

Came on here last night to update and for the first time since i started going on this website it was down for maintenance!! Typical


Well very briefly this is what happened over the weekend....

My waters broke at 9.30pm Friday night and I was with my parents so they took me home. I noticed that the waters were slightly green and so i rang the hospital and they said i should go straight down to get seen. They later told me this as common for overduee babies. My contractions started after about ten minutes of my waters breaking and within about 45 minutes were coming every 4 minutes. Dh asked me if i was sure whether that was right but i checked and they were. We got hospital (i think - its very blurry!) about eleven and were taken straight to a delivery suite. They checked and i was already 3cm dilated and I started using the gas and air straight away and then ended up being violently sick from the gas and air (i had just eaten chips from the takeaway and chocolate!). I had some pethadine and some anti sickness medication at about 1am. Then shortly after i asked for an epidural. It had been agreed with the anaesthetist before labour that i was going to avoid an epidural due to back problems (mild spina bifida) so i was begging the anaesathist to give me the epidural and he looked through the notes and refused. i then asked to have remifentanil as that is the painkiller that we discussed at an earlier appointment and she said that she would check how far along i was and said no because i was already 9cm and this was sometime after 3am. I had gone from 3 to 9cm dilated between 11pm and 3am - ish. So at about four i had the urge to push and she was born at 4.24am. All in all very quick! I had stitches.....ouch.We went up to the ward at about 10 Sat morning and i was discharged yesterday evening at 5pm.
So in total i had only gas and air and pethadine.

I spent most of my time during my hospital stay stressing about breastfeeding. i had tried on my own on the morning she was born and she did take to it, but only for about ten seconds at a time, and just wouldnt latch on. Soo i kept perervering throughout the day but itjust wasnt happening, she wouldnt latch properly then i was getting sore from it. I spent the whole of that night awake because she was crying and i couldnt feed her properly and me and baby were getting stressed ( ii was crying) i had about four midwifes try and help me with poistioning etc but still didnt work. So the next day another midwife went and got a 'milking machine' as she called it and we tried to express something, we got a bit and she said i was producing colostrum, in fact loads and baby was eager to suck everything around her - fingers, jumpers blankets etc, but it just wasnt working for us. So we gave a bottle of formula just to give her something. since then i have been making up a bottle of formula and trying her on the breast before a feed and really trying to perservere, but it just isnt working and she just wont stay on loing enough so i decided this morning to stick with the bottle and have given up on breastfeeding. I was adamant that i would perservere, but after spending the whole first fourty eight hours of her life worrying about feeding i have decided to stop feeling guilty. We tried but it just wasnt for us. It makes me feel like i have let her down bt DH says i shouldnt beat myself up about it....



9.30pm on Friday night


----------



## SisterRose

lilbumpblue said:


> Bekklez said:
> 
> 
> Ooohhh and congrats lilbumpblue!
> but boooo! they wouldnt give me the gas and air until i was ready to push. You sure we went to the same Hosp? :rofl:
> x
> 
> I didnt use is whilst pushing i just used it for the painful contractions >.<
> What was your midwife name...What labour room & bed were you in?? ...i was in labour room 13 and ward bed 13...must be his lucky number! :) xxClick to expand...

I was in ward bed 13 too :D I dont know which labour room it was, it was the room RIGHT at the end of the corridor facing out to the end of the maternity block.


----------



## mixedmama

Jellycat, I hope you don't have to wait til the end of october for your pram! I reckon you'll be next in line to give birth, not sure why, I think your false alarm last night definately means something though!!

Aww congrats to BTP on her little girl, can't wait to read her birth story.

Emz, well done with your labour. Don't get yourself down about BFing, you tried your absolute best :hugs: xx


The weather here is absolutely depressing, it's not helping lift my mood!! x


----------



## lilbumpblue

Bekklez said:


> lilbumpblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bekklez said:
> 
> 
> Ooohhh and congrats lilbumpblue!
> but boooo! they wouldnt give me the gas and air until i was ready to push. You sure we went to the same Hosp? :rofl:
> x
> 
> I didnt use is whilst pushing i just used it for the painful contractions >.<
> What was your midwife name...What labour room & bed were you in?? ...i was in labour room 13 and ward bed 13...must be his lucky number! :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> I was in ward bed 13 too :D I dont know which labour room it was, it was the room RIGHT at the end of the corridor facing out to the end of the maternity block.Click to expand...

OMG as if you were lol! My midwife was called Claire Jones she was there 5pm until 8pm then i had Angela Steadman (funnily enough same surname) until the end! x


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies,
So sorry i haven;t been on before now (again :blush:) how do you all find the time.......where does the time go? Is there still 24 hours in the day or did someone shorten them & not inform me :haha:

We're all ok here, still healing from the section but more so healing my poor nips from my nibbly baby girl & getting the hang of BF ing.

Anyway - i will be on soon with my birth story but i mainly came on as Carley called with details & asked me to post them on here (apologies if they have already been done - i know she's also in contact with ?emzy?)

Carley had her little boy Jayden Peter on 24th September weighing a very healthy 9lb 11 1/2oz. She had dilated to 5cm but like me her little bundle of trouble was having problems with his heart rate. They attempted a vontous (?sp) but it failed so they proceeded to a c-section. Jayden was born not breathing so he had to be resuscitated & whisked off to SCBU for support. They said this was all due to the placenta being crushed. Carley has been able to hand express her milk so he could be syringe fed until yesterday when they took him out of his incubator & she could properly breast feed him.
Mom & baby are both doing well & hope to be out on thursday all being well.

So - there you go.

I promise i will try to get online soon, especailly as i need to update our other thread (why did i say i'd take that on board? lol).

Hope your all well, congrats to al the new mummies & love to all the 'old hands':haha:

Hugs & kisses xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

emz wow sounds like a pretty quick labour. don't beat yourself up about the breastfeeding - you tried and at the end of the day she's getting food which is the most important thing.

jellycat I really hope your pram arrives soon - have you got a sling or carrier you can use just in case it doesn't?? 
I love people's reaction when I say I'm due this week, so I can only imagine when you are overdue it's even funnier. It's like you are going to explode in front of their eyes or something :haha:


----------



## Jellycat

Emzy - Big Congrats she's beautiful and sounds like your labour was pretty quick!! Don't beat yourself up about the BF you tried and it didnt work this happens to alot of people as I believe tempends alot on the baby as with Ashers 3 boys they have all been completly different regarding feeding. Your doing whats best for baby xxx

Limpets - Good to see you. Thanks for updating us about Carley good to hear they are both on the mend after what must of been a very frightening time xx Nice to see your gradually settling into mummyhood xx

MixedMama - I can't be next.... I've got no pram LOL. I have been getting tightenings again this afternoon but still adamant this is normal. I think i'm in denial mode at the moment not sure .... How you been feeling today?

Mrs N - 2 of our friends have given us carriers so we have that as an option also my sister has an old pram from 7 years ago that she needs to find amongst alot of boxes (as she moved house last week). We plan to clean that up and get a cheap mattress fir the cot quickly if needed (fx'd)


----------



## Carley22

hello peeps, firstly thank you to limpets and emzy for updating the thread. im still in hospital atm, using the stupid tv internet thingie to post this. baby is doing ok, as he had no oxygen for a while, his liver and kidneys shut down for a while, but seem to be picking up. we will both be in hosp till friday at the earliest. apgar was 1,4,7, so was touch and go for a while. unfortunately the whole labour thing wasnt as textbook as i hoped, but atleast i got to try everything! normal labour, induced conractions, gas and air, pethadin, epidural, vontousse, forceps and c-section...... blimey!

hopefully Jayden will be out of nicu by tomorrow, and by my bed in a cot..... so in love with him, nothing quite like watching OH and baby have a cuddle together

congrats to all the new mummies, i'll update properly when i get home.


----------



## ladykara

my breast pump from boots just arrived, maybe that why my LO hasnt come out, she was waiting for the breast pump to arrive !!!




Mrs_N said:


> ooh good luck btp, or maybe you've had your baby already! :happydance:
> 
> baby, you are due tomorrow, and your mummy is a big fan of punctuality! :haha:

awwww babe, really hope your LO comes on time for you xx



Emzywemzy said:


> Just a quick one as in town, but Btp text and has had a baby girl! She said labour was tough as cervix wouldn't thin out but she's a very happy mummy. She said more details to follow when she feels less fyxzt. Congrats Btp!!!! X

Wohooooooooo fantastic news !!! cant wait for the photos x



Jellycat said:


> Congratulations BTP look forward to knowing her name and seeing pictures !!!
> 
> Wonder who will be next.... MixedMama maybe?
> 
> Popped into Asda this morning and the usual polite conversation of..... When you due, replied 4 days ago... she looked so scared she was going to cry..... quite enjoying this overdue lark .... for now. Lady K I also saw your little bumble bee outfit I was so tempted to buy but thought it wouldn't be fair on baby if it ends up being a boy!
> 
> !

I went to tesco's today, lady on the till asked when i was due and had the same shocked face as you, what didnt help is LO moved and i moaned in pain..she came running to my side i went red and explained it was just her moving... spent a load of money on nothing.. again !!!!

Hope you get your pram soon, must be frustrating for you babe...

Sounds like you had the same pains as me on saturday morning, very upsetting when it all stopped but its got to be a good sign... would feel better if i lost my plug.


----------



## ladykara

Carley22 said:


> hello peeps, firstly thank you to limpets and emzy for updating the thread. im still in hospital atm, using the stupid tv internet thingie to post this. baby is doing ok, as he had no oxygen for a while, his liver and kidneys shut down for a while, but seem to be picking up. we will both be in hosp till friday at the earliest. apgar was 1,4,7, so was touch and go for a while. unfortunately the whole labour thing wasnt as textbook as i hoped, but atleast i got to try everything! normal labour, induced conractions, gas and air, pethadin, epidural, vontousse, forceps and c-section...... blimey!
> 
> hopefully Jayden will be out of nicu by tomorrow, and by my bed in a cot..... so in love with him, nothing quite like watching OH and baby have a cuddle together
> 
> congrats to all the new mummies, i'll update properly when i get home.

hope you both get to come home soon honey.... sounds like it was a scary birth.. pleased he is ok now.. love his name xx


----------



## _LauraK1982_

:hugs: and :dust: to you all. Not long left and you can come join all us insomniacs on the other thread !!

Congratulations to all the new mummies !! xxx


----------



## Daisybell

*Congratulations to all the new mummies!!!!

oooo Mrs_N it's your due date tomorrow!! and yes it is well funny when you get asked "how long have you got left?" a guy in asda asked me, (i was overdue by 4days at the time) and his eyes nearly fell out, like i was going to have my baby there in the crisp aisle  

September is nearly out  where has the time gone?? 

Wishing everyone luck  

carnt wait to see you all, over in the other thread *


----------



## becs0375

Carley, so glad Jayden is doing well, fx'd you will be out very soon xxx


----------



## ladykara

just had a thought

Is there a special title for the last of the Sep stars ?
because im sooooooooo going to aim for that title... might make the waiting more bearable..lol


----------



## Mrs_N

carley so glad you are both doing okay, sounds like it has been a very scary time for you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Carley hopefully he'll be by your side soon xx Just glad your both doing well now xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi carley hun, glad you're ok and your little man is on the mend. Bet you can't wait to have him next to you x


----------



## FirstBean

Glad you and Jayden are doing well Carley.

Hope you other Ladies who are still waiting are doing okay


----------



## Kaz1977

Congrats to the new mummies with their little bundles of joy - now the fun begins!

Saw the consultant today, I'm only 1cm and not fully effaced yet so it looks like I still have a while to wait. She did try a sweep and other than quite a lot of bleeding, nothing yet. Oh and I really hurt my back getting off the examination table - I could have done without that!

Have a section date scheduled for Oct 8th - here's hoping I don't need it. Going in on Oct 6th for an attempt to break my waters and get me going, would rather avoid intervention, but having to have another section would be worse.

So back to the waiting game...


----------



## Mrs_N

hope you can avoid a section kaz - 8th is still quite a way away so you have enough time hopefully :hugs: 

I'm getting lots of period cramps and tightenings tonight - hoping thsi is a good sign, but I know it could be nothing at all too!


----------



## Asher

Big hugs Carley, it sounds as though you have had a very scary time. Good to hear you have been able to breastfeed your beautiful little man though, and things are picking up for you. I love his name! xx

Hugs to all the waiters....!!! Who's next? xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Well I am back from the hospital, with my beautiful daughter, Rosie, she was a pretty difficult birth, and that was a shock for my 5th, i thought it would be a breeze, I was very wrong!
Anyway will post a proper birth story soon, the result is a pretty sore throat from gas and air, some stitches because i tore a big vein that would bleed so needed stitching back together, a sore pee tube from having my bladder artifically emptied twice, tube up, back, then up and back again, I was not happy!!
Rosie is beautiful, and very placid, she was on the boob within 10 mins of birth and it seems all the worries the 20 week scan threw up were as the consultant said nothing to worry about and she is perfect.
Had my first pee not in a shower a major acheivement!! Food tastes better already, and i feel a bit delicate but very happy!
Will post pics asap but just shattered right now,

Huge :hugs: to those waiting, not long now :hugs::hugs:


----------



## becs0375

BTP, sorry you had a bad time but so glad Rosie is doing well xxx Congratulations again xxx


----------



## ladykara

BTP great to hear from you honey xxxx


----------



## mixedmama

Jellycat said:


> MixedMama - I can't be next.... I've got no pram LOL. I have been getting tightenings again this afternoon but still adamant this is normal. I think i'm in denial mode at the moment not sure .... How you been feeling today?

I'm ok thanks  I'm feeling a lot more patient and calmer than I was last week because I know that no matter what, I'll give birth by friday (even though I really don't want to be induced!!) How are you? Any progress on the tightenings?



Carley22 said:


> hello peeps, firstly thank you to limpets and emzy for updating the thread. im still in hospital atm, using the stupid tv internet thingie to post this. baby is doing ok, as he had no oxygen for a while, his liver and kidneys shut down for a while, but seem to be picking up. we will both be in hosp till friday at the earliest. apgar was 1,4,7, so was touch and go for a while. unfortunately the whole labour thing wasnt as textbook as i hoped, but atleast i got to try everything! normal labour, induced conractions, gas and air, pethadin, epidural, vontousse, forceps and c-section...... blimey!
> 
> hopefully Jayden will be out of nicu by tomorrow, and by my bed in a cot..... so in love with him, nothing quite like watching OH and baby have a cuddle together
> 
> congrats to all the new mummies, i'll update properly when i get home.

Wow Carley, you could give a written review on the different forms of pain relief! I hope Jayden will be out tomorrow xxx 



Kaz1977 said:


> Saw the consultant today, I'm only 1cm and not fully effaced yet so it looks like I still have a while to wait. She did try a sweep and other than quite a lot of bleeding, nothing yet. Oh and I really hurt my back getting off the examination table - I could have done without that!
> 
> Have a section date scheduled for Oct 8th - here's hoping I don't need it. Going in on Oct 6th for an attempt to break my waters and get me going, would rather avoid intervention, but having to have another section would be worse.
> 
> So back to the waiting game...

1cm sounds promising hun, I'm sure you can avoid the section since it's still quite a while away :)



ladykara said:


> just had a thought
> 
> Is there a special title for the last of the Sep stars ?
> because im sooooooooo going to aim for that title... might make the waiting more bearable..lol

I'm rubbish at thinking of special titles lol (I'll leave that to someone else) but I do think that the last star should be given special recognition! :flower:



Mrs_N said:


> I'm getting lots of period cramps and tightenings tonight - hoping thsi is a good sign, but I know it could be nothing at all too!

Oooh definately a good sign!! FX'd :)



babythinkpink said:


> Well I am back from the hospital, with my beautiful daughter, Rosie, she was a pretty difficult birth, and that was a shock for my 5th, i thought it would be a breeze, I was very wrong!
> Anyway will post a proper birth story soon, the result is a pretty sore throat from gas and air, some stitches because i tore a big vein that would bleed so needed stitching back together, a sore pee tube from having my bladder artifically emptied twice, tube up, back, then up and back again, I was not happy!!
> Rosie is beautiful, and very placid, she was on the boob within 10 mins of birth and it seems all the worries the 20 week scan threw up were as the consultant said nothing to worry about and she is perfect.
> Had my first pee not in a shower a major acheivement!! Food tastes better already, and i feel a bit delicate but very happy!
> Will post pics asap but just shattered right now,
> 
> Huge :hugs: to those waiting, not long now :hugs::hugs:

Good to hear from you BTP :hugs: looks like you've beaten me to it :thumbup: can't wait to see Rosie! Sorry to hear about your painful labour experience! Ouch! :hugs: xx


----------



## Asher

Aw lovely to hear from you BTP! Congrats on the birth of Rosie, even though it was worse than you had thought it would be. Brilliant to see you back, hope you manage to get some sleep tonight. :hugs: xx


----------



## Snoozie

Congrats to all the new mummies, I hope you are all doing well.xx

Labour vibes to all those still waiting, any moment now!:thumbup:

My breasts are engorged today, ouch!!!!!! It's hard latching Sophia on but we are managing it and she is feeding well, I look forward to my boobs settling down. I know the drill though, we'll be ok in a week or so lol!

I've been looking at my hospital labour notes....apparently my labour was 1hour 8mins, the 1hour 34mins was from waters breaking. Apparently they only consider labour to be from 3cm to placenta being delivered. Sheesh I was quick but just as well to be honest I couldn't have taken any longer of contraction on top of contraction. I'm such a big wimp lol!

Loving my little miss, she's so yummy, she's learnt how to cry today lol and I thought I had a super quiet one lol!

Just flying in, my time on here is so limited at the moment,. blooming visitors driving me mad in between school runs and a toddler to look after...oh and mw visits etcetc. I'm looking forward to everything quietening down.

Sorry for the me post, on a stoopid dongle (damn bt) so loading pages and pics etc is a nightmare. xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! Sorry I have missed so much. Just popping in to let you all know that our wonderful bundle of joy was born Sept 23rd at 3:39am. He weighed 6 lbs and 9 oz and was 18 in long. We didn't get to come home until late Saturday and have been trying to get settled. 
Good luck to all you ladies still waiting and labor dust sent to you!
Congrats to all the other new mommies!


----------



## Jellycat

NurseKel said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I have missed so much. Just popping in to let you all know that our wonderful bundle of joy was born Sept 23rd at 3:39am. He weighed 6 lbs and 9 oz and was 18 in long.

Congrats once again Nursekel, he's so cute xx



babythinkpink said:


> Well I am back from the hospital, with my beautiful daughter, Rosie, she was a pretty difficult birth, and that was a shock for my 5th, i thought it would be a breeze, I was very wrong!

Congratulations BTP on Rosie, sorry you have had such a rough time, look forward to some beautiful photos xx

Nothing to report for me tonight..... no tightenings no pains nothing. Have managed to finish my jigsaw tonight so fx'd my sweep tomorrow does its job otherwise I will be searching for things to do.

Night all xx


----------



## NurseKel

Jelly, I hope things get rolling with you. I had my sweep at my appt on Wednesday at 2pm and went in labor at 1 am Thursday morning so I will be praying it works for you as well. Fingers crossed!


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey ladies, finally I made it on here on my own accord woohoo! I thought I'd strike whilst thebiron was hot. Just fed & changed Princess Poopy bum & now having cuddles before i put her back down to sleep.
I haven't a chance in hell of catching up - sorry!!!
Well I think were finally settling in at home, we struggled with breastfeeding for a while (& it's still not the easiest of tasks) but we are perserveering & determined to BF. 
Amelia was weighed today & has no initial loss but put 1oz on, a sure sign she's feeding better than I thought 
I'm still in absolute awe of her, I loose hours just cuddling, gazing & stroking her!
I'll post my labour story next week when I'll have time to come online & no distractions & I'm home alone with her.
As for now I can feel my eyelids dropping so I'm off to swaddled Amelia & get both of us cack to sleep. Night night ladies xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning, 

Just popping in to see if we have any more babies or any labour news, sending everyone hugs and dust, 
Feel a bit strange as i go and make my way to parenting thread!

Take care xxxx:hugs::dust:


----------



## mixedmama

Congrats nursekel, glad the sweep worked for you :)

No news from me I'm afraid. Looks like I'll be making it to my induction appointment on thursday morning :(

Somebody please have a baby today! xx


----------



## Daisybell

Congratulations btp on the birth of Rosie :flower:, sorry to hear that you had a hard time :hugs: 

Congratulations NurseKel :flower:

fx for your sweep Jellycat 

Snoozie,
hope things quite down soon for ya, sounds like you have your hands full


----------



## Mrs_N

congrats nursekel :happydance: 
btp sorry you had a rough time, congrats on your little girl :happydance: 

no news here - I had BH and period cramps all day yesterday, and I was getting them until about 4am, but they've totally gone now. 
It's my due date today - mixed emotions about that one!


----------



## mixedmama

Mrs_N said:


> It's my due date today - mixed emotions about that one!

Happy due date hun, hopefully you don't have long to go xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Congratulations on reaching your due date MrsN, I can't get over the fact that it's the 28th already! Eeek!
I would go find our post baby thread but easier said than done using the iPod :-S maybe when I get online properly next week!
Labour dust to all the remaining ladies xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Happy Due date Mrs N !!

Just a quickie from me, went to see MW and had my sweep (my cervix is 1 cm dilated and down but still quite thick) It wasn't as bad as I thiought it would be.

MW has concerns because I've got protein in my urine and my blood pressure has gone up again. I also said how my movements have changed. Shes booked me into the hospital I'm just waiting to hear back from them about when to go in, so i'm just waiting for the phone to ring.

Can noone mention anything in FB as my mum only will worry otherwise xx


----------



## mixedmama

Jellycat said:


> Happy Due date Mrs N !!
> 
> Just a quickie from me, went to see MW and had my sweep (my cervix is 1 cm dilated and down but still quite thick) It wasn't as bad as I thiought it would be.
> 
> MW has concerns because I've got protein in my urine and my blood pressure has gone up again. I also said how my movements have changed. Shes booked me into the hospital I'm just waiting to hear back from them about when to go in, so i'm just waiting for the phone to ring.
> 
> Can noone mention anything in FB as my mum only will worry otherwise xx

:hugs: Hope everything goes well, do you reckon they'll induce you at the hospital? xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Sorry for my absence - I've been having a hard time breastfeeding and have been spending most of my time feeding or crying. I thought Scarlett was feeding better since we left hospital but the MW came yesterday and she hasn't gained for a few days (she hadn't lost either) MW wasn't overly concerned as she said she was a good weight to start with and babies that have had jaundice can be slow to gain. But, I'm worried about it! I need to express more but with visitors and feeling so tired etc I'm finding it hard to find the time.

Carley - glad to hear Jayden is doing well and will be beside your bed soon :hugs:

Nurse Kel - Congratulations hun xxxxx

BTP - sorry to hear you had a rough time during labour. Congratulations on the birth of Rosie xxxxx


----------



## Mrs_N

Keep us updated Jellycat :hugs: 

well I just had the crappiest mw appointment - baby has moved from 3/5ths to completely free, and has rotated back round to the right. I'm so upset, I thought things were moving in the right direction but apparently not at all :hissy: looks like I'm going to be here until the bitter end


----------



## babythinkpink

Just wanted to say it took a day of niggles be labour was recognisable, i had just aches, but nothing painful til about 8 hours after the random niggles.

Mixedmama, hope you are ok, still a few days for baby to beat induction!

Jellycat, glad things went ok xx

:hugs:


----------



## mixedmama

MrsJ08 said:


> Sorry for my absence - I've been having a hard time breastfeeding and have been spending most of my time feeding or crying.

:hugs: Sorry to hear that hun, BFing can be a struggle at first but I'm sure it will get easier for you in time xx



Mrs_N said:


> well I just had the crappiest mw appointment - baby has moved from 3/5ths to completely free, and has rotated back round to the right. I'm so upset, I thought things were moving in the right direction but apparently not at all :hissy: looks like I'm going to be here until the bitter end

Aww what a naughty bubs! Hopefully your LO will engage again soon xx :hugs:



babythinkpink said:


> Just wanted to say it took a day of niggles be labour was recognisable, i had just aches, but nothing painful til about 8 hours after the random niggles.
> 
> Mixedmama, hope you are ok, still a few days for baby to beat induction!

That's given me a bit of hope :) I've still got today and tomorrow left. I've just eaten a whole pineapple and went up & down the stairs 40 times :wacko:

xx


----------



## Daisybell

MrsN :hugs: 
sounds like you have a mischieves bubba in there, fx lo will move back

Jellycat pleased your sweep went ok, hope everything is ok at the hospital

MrsJ08 :hugs: try not to worry hun your mw is right some babies are slow gainers, things will get easier regarding the bf.


----------



## ladykara

i picked up my free changing bag and freebies from boots today.. i keep thinking maybe she is just waiting for the free changing bag.... didnt get to sleep till 4am and woke up at 9.30 and decided not to go back to sleep and hope it will get my time clock back to normal... 




NurseKel said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I have missed so much. Just popping in to let you all know that our wonderful bundle of joy was born Sept 23rd at 3:39am. He weighed 6 lbs and 9 oz and was 18 in long. We didn't get to come home until late Saturday and have been trying to get settled.
> Good luck to all you ladies still waiting and labor dust sent to you!
> Congrats to all the other new mommies!

congrats honey xxx



Mrs_N said:


> congrats nursekel :happydance:
> btp sorry you had a rough time, congrats on your little girl :happydance:
> 
> no news here - I had BH and period cramps all day yesterday, and I was getting them until about 4am, but they've totally gone now.
> It's my due date today - mixed emotions about that one!

false pains are such a let down, really hoped it would be the start of things for you x



Jellycat said:


> Happy Due date Mrs N !!
> 
> Just a quickie from me, went to see MW and had my sweep (my cervix is 1 cm dilated and down but still quite thick) It wasn't as bad as I thiought it would be.
> 
> MW has concerns because I've got protein in my urine and my blood pressure has gone up again. I also said how my movements have changed. Shes booked me into the hospital I'm just waiting to hear back from them about when to go in, so i'm just waiting for the phone to ring.
> 
> Can noone mention anything in FB as my mum only will worry otherwise xx

good luck honey.. i hope things go ok.. ill be thinking of you till you update... xx


----------



## ladykara

i see boony had her baby... so pleased for her.. congrats boony xx

"Tyler Jack Boon born yesterday at 19:09 weighing 7lb 3oz everyone doing well x"


----------



## mixedmama

Congrats to Boony, that's lovely news! xx



ladykara said:


> i picked up my free changing bag and freebies from boots today.. i keep thinking maybe she is just waiting for the free changing bag.... didnt get to sleep till 4am and woke up at 9.30 and decided not to go back to sleep and hope it will get my time clock back to normal...

I still need to pick mine up! Hope your LO decides to come now that you have the changing bag lol xx


----------



## Jellycat

Hi I'm back,

Went to the hospital checked my blood pressure a couple of times and it gradually went back down (I think it was high due to being nervous about the sweep)

Checked another urine sample which has protein still but they are not overly concerned, had fetal monitoring and came back OK they said just to keep an eye on it and come back if worried. Also been given an induction date of Thursday 7th October in the evening....... I haven't been offered a second sweep though and midwife said she won't be seeing me again so fingers crossed this sweep works !

Fantastic news about Boony !

Mrs N - don't get disheartened :hugs: I felt like that at my previous MW appointment, it won't take long before head is engaged again .... baby disobeying mummy already xxx

I finished my puzzle last night so haven't got much to do now, going to bounce on ball to try and thin out this cervix of mine


----------



## Mrs_N

aw great news boony, congrats! :happydance: 

thanks girls feeling a bit better now. naughty bubs causing mischief before you are even born :nono:

glad all is okay jellycat


----------



## ladykara

pleased all is ok jellycat... i have decided to go for my sweep on monday... then can be induced wed... but im going to see what happens.. 

i just dont get it, i gave birth to a 10lbs baby already with no stitches, im old (er) this baby should fall out of me !!!!! i must have a womb of a 19 year old still !!!!

I have been feeling really off, as if i have a cold coming..i have only just had one so not happy.


----------



## Jellycat

ladykara said:


> pleased all is ok jellycat... i have decided to go for my sweep on monday... then can be induced wed... but im going to see what happens..

Wish I could be induced on the Wednesday with you, you never know we might still be able to drop the babies before then !

10lb Woowwzers, my sister had 9lb 9oz no stitches so I agree its possible, I just want to know how the labour is going to play out now.

By the way switched phone off when I went to hospital, mum texted me twice literally saying 'Just checking up on you'.... half an hour later 'What are you doing' I rang her when I got out and told her shes got to stop this panic checking me every hour. If I do end up getting induced there is no way my mum isnt going to figure it out. I want to try so hard for her not to know i'm in labour not because we dont get on its the complete opposite we get on really well its just shes such a panic pants. I want DH to call and say Surprise you have a ......


----------



## ladykara

jellycat, my mums been phoning every day and so has my sister but i hate it because i have nothing new to say.. mum is also hoping to be the labor room with me and grant, im starting to think it would be best she doesnt come but she is really excited about it.


There are a lot of people i know who go into labor and have their babies at the same time, me and a friend both had our sons on the same day, and i know two of my other mates who only have an hour between their babies... its more common than you would think.....maybe mines waiting for yours and yours is waiting for mine..


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats boony


----------



## Jellycat

ladykara said:


> jellycat, my mums been phoning every day and so has my sister but i hate it because i have nothing new to say.. mum is also hoping to be the labor room with me and grant, im starting to think it would be best she doesnt come but she is really excited about it.
> 
> 
> There are a lot of people i know who go into labor and have their babies at the same time, me and a friend both had our sons on the same day, and i know two of my other mates who only have an hour between their babies... its more common than you would think.....maybe mines waiting for yours and yours is waiting for mine..

I just know what my mum was like when my sister went into Labour (.... a nightmare ) I had to leave work early and go round to calm her down as Brother in Law hadn't contacted her for 4 hours.... I said maybe he had to be with my sister but she wouldn't have it. Ended up speeding down the hospital as soon as she saw my sister she was fine. I just want to concentrate on the baby and not worry about panic pants mum. I've been gently training her to be calm and not to check on me 24/7 but doesn't work bless her. At least I know she cares 

I think our babies are defintely waiting for each other xxx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi

Information to update the first page

Emzdreamgirl - Eleanor Rebecca born 25th September weighing 8lb 2oz


----------



## kellie_w

Please can you update me on the first page? Luke David, born 21st September weighing 8Ib 1oz. Thank you and congratulations to all the September stars! Xxx


----------



## Pearls18

To update the start of the thread!- I had my son Elliot on September 22nd (due on the 20th) at 10.30pm weighing 7lb11oz xxx


----------



## Daisybell

pleased that all went ok at the hospital jellycat, yay for the induction date fx that you wont need it.

Saw on fb Louise has had her son, congratulations to her!!

Congratulations to the other new mummies :flower:

wow 90stars, still more to come too :happydance: 

i feel really excited for you all who are waiting for your :baby: xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

:dust: for the still pregnant ladies Xx


----------



## Asher

Hello to the mummies to be, and congrats to all the new mummies. 
Am up feeding and dying with a crappy cold grr! Hope you're all getting a decent night sleep. Xx


----------



## Jellycat

Oh Asher lots of the new mummies seem to be getting a cold at the moment. Hope you managed to get some decent sleep and feel better this morning xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Just sending hugs to those still waiting xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ladykara

hey guys,

yep still pregnant

my son has this cold but when he gets a fever he hallucinates... i was up every hour with him, he looked so scared and started crying about me blowing up buildings and how he couldnt eat his dinner !! 

I was wondering how much weight do babies put on after 40 weeks ? hope its not a lot...


----------



## emzdreamgirl

ladykara said:


> hey guys,
> 
> yep still pregnant
> 
> my son has this cold but when he gets a fever he hallucinates... i was up every hour with him, he looked so scared and started crying about me blowing up buildings and how he couldnt eat his dinner !!
> 
> I was wondering how much weight do babies put on after 40 weeks ? hope its not a lot...


I tried figuring that out the other day. Apparently during the 3rd trimester they gain 28g per day which is about 0.98oz. So for every day over i guess that would equate to just under an extra oz per day. So 2 weeks over would be just under lb extra weight gain.

So let me work this out......eleanor was 8 days late and 8lb 2 so she would have been possibly 7lb 10oz if she was on time. Both weights seem bearable he he (my stitches beg to differ though!!!):haha:


----------



## ladykara

hope mine comes out soon then... really dont want to have to give birth to another whopper !!


----------



## Jellycat

Gosh an extra lb sounds alot (gulp) I think i'm destined to have a big baby anyway.

I think MixedMama might be having LO today as things were looking very promising for her last night Fingers crossed.

Well dodesn't look like my sweep has done anything as I've had no twinges or anything.

Hope everyones OK xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I heard 1/2 lb a week too... I was told to expect a 9lb baby from my scans and Holly was 7lb 9oz 2 weeks early, so guess that's about right as she would have been around 8lb 9oz if I had her on my due date. Glad I didn't go over otherwise she'd have been huge! lol 

:dust: x


----------



## becs0375

That explains why Hope was a whopper!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Well at 39+1 our estimate from the scan was 8lb so I really hope I don't go for too much longer! 

Seen the clinic again today for a review - turns out I do have a degree of polyhydramnious which would explain why baby had bobbed put of my pelvis! It's not enough to do anything about though. We are back to 4/5ths today so hoping this time baby keeps going down.


----------



## ladykara

Mrs n, had a dream you had your baby today. maybe a sign !!!

I mentioned it before but i found a EDD from one of my first private scans which said my EDD was today !!! out of all my EDD given this is the lastest one.. so no matter what if no baby comes today im 100 % over due no matter what date i go by.. so much for them dropping out after your first baby !!


----------



## Mrs_N

Lol, how funny, hope it's a sign!! 

Aw being overdue sucks :hugs: I don't think it's true about second babies really - my younger sister was later than me.


----------



## Jellycat

Mrs N good news that your baby is engaging again that must be good news after yesterday

I agree overdue truly sucks... and I'm sick of everyone reminding me every minute of the day.

Good News got a call from the pram shop, not only has a pram been allocated to me its also been delivered to the shop !! So I can now relax, all I have to do is call them the day before we want to pick it up Hurrah !!

Now are we going to have another Sept star born today or what because if I dont have my baby I at least want someone to have theres


----------



## ladykara

Jellycat said:


> Mrs N good news that your baby is engaging again that must be good news after yesterday
> 
> I agree overdue truly sucks... and I'm sick of everyone reminding me every minute of the day.
> 
> Good News got a call from the pram shop, not only has a pram been allocated to me its also been delivered to the shop !! So I can now relax, all I have to do is call them the day before we want to pick it up Hurrah !!
> 
> Now are we going to have another Sept star born today or what because if I dont have my baby I at least want someone to have theres

that is fantastic news honey, i wonder if your LO was just waiting for their pram... your baby will come now.. ... i told my sister my LO isnt here because her aunty hasnt brought her baby head bands yet.... so she ordered some today... 

Then i thought, i was in the middle of making some fairyjars a few weeks ago to put in her room.. i never finished them.. im doing that tonight.

If she doesnt come soon i may change my mind about having a baby and buy a pony instead !!! :winkwink:


----------



## FirstBean

:dust: to all you Ladies who are still waiting


----------



## Mrs_N

jellycat that's fab news about your pram, so happy it's sorted! :happydance:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies! Hope you're ok in here, there's a bit of an echo!!! Not many left to go...

Hope you're all hanging in there ok, we can't wait to see you on the other side!!

Lots of love xx


----------



## Tiredgirl

Hi girlies, can you please update mine..... beautiful baby Oliver born 24th Sept weighing 6lbs 12oz!!!!! :cloud9:

Good luck to remaining September Stars xxxxxxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

How many ladies left now? Who's gonna be baby 100?! Xx


----------



## Asher

Emzywemzy said:


> How many ladies left now? Who's gonna be baby 100?! Xx

Emzy you're like my psychic twin! I was just gonna post the same thing!!! 

Baby 100 eh? Jelly or Kara? ..... x


----------



## ladykara

omg we are on baby 99 !!! i soooooooooooooooo want to be 100... but doubt i will be...:cry: 

i doubt she will even come this month...


----------



## Asher

You know ladies, I firmly believe the 6th Oct is a lovely day to have a baby.... Archie is a 6th Oct baby... who can hang in there til then?!! x


----------



## Jellycat

Asher said:


> You know ladies, I firmly believe the 6th Oct is a lovely day to have a baby.... Archie is a 6th Oct baby... who can hang in there til then?!! x

My Husbands Birthday is the 5th October and ever since I've been pregnant he has been adamant baby will be born that day...... even though he did wear his lucky pants on yesterday when I had my sweep :haha::haha:

I won't be 100.... I think MixedMama maybe next


----------



## Asher

Jellycat said:


> Asher said:
> 
> 
> You know ladies, I firmly believe the 6th Oct is a lovely day to have a baby.... Archie is a 6th Oct baby... who can hang in there til then?!! x
> 
> My Husbands Birthday is the 5th October and ever since I've been pregnant he has been adamant baby will be born that day...... even though he did wear his lucky pants on yesterday when I had my sweep :haha::haha:
> 
> I won't be 100.... I think MixedMama maybe nextClick to expand...

Yeah she's not been around today has she? Jelly, I think there might just be something in what your hubby said. 5th or 6th. Yep, it's decided. 5th or 6th it is. :winkwink:


----------



## ladykara

me and hubby went on our first date in Oct 6 years ago... so maybe a Oct baby isnt so bad...

thats a good point, mixedmama may just be next... does she have a text buddy ? or anyone have her on FB ?


----------



## Mrs_N

yeah I reckon mixedmama for the 100th star too! 

I think mine will be october too - on the 5th I'll be 40+7


----------



## Asher

Maybe you should just all become Archie fans and all birth on the 6th!! x

I do hope you all have your little ones before then though really x


----------



## Asher

I've not got Mixed mama on FB. might head there and see if she's on the Sept Stars list.


----------



## Jellycat

Asher said:


> Maybe you should just all become Archie fans and all birth on the 6th!! x
> 
> I do hope you all have your little ones before then though really x

I never thought I would be late nor actually having Baby in October.... I just don't want to be the only one left having a one way conversation :blush:

6th sounds good to me girlies



ladykara said:


> so maybe a Oct baby isnt so bad...
> 
> thats a good point, mixedmama may just be next... does she have a text buddy ? or anyone have her on FB ?

I think ?/10/10 is a good date

I don't think mixedmama has maybe we should check with her?


----------



## YoungMummy18

I get induced on the 5th so I might be on the 6th!!!

Just hoping she comes out soon...im ready for her now!!!


xx


----------



## Jellycat

YoungMummy18 said:


> I get induced on the 5th so I might be on the 6th!!!
> 
> Just hoping she comes out soon...im ready for her now!!!
> 
> 
> xx

I was just thinking I hadn't heard from you for a couple of days.... thought there might of been an announcement of LO !


----------



## ladykara

i messaged mixedmama and then i see a post from her.. so no she isnt having a baby : (.... on a good note number 100 is up for grabs still !!!....


----------



## Jellycat

ladykara said:


> i messaged mixedmama and then i see a post from her.. so no she isnt having a baby : (.... on a good note number 100 is up for grabs still !!!....

I messaged her too LOL she probably thinks were stalking her, Don't forget shes being induced tomorrow so to get to 100 one of us needs to be fairly quick I knew I should of had DH hot chilli today to get things fired up :haha:

Of all the timings .... I've got a blocked nose, please dont let it be a cold coming.... not now !!


----------



## ladykara

I got a cold the morning of my due date.. Was not happy, no way can I go through labor with a cold, I seem to be over it now but still feel washed-out now and then but that could be due to being pregnant...

Doubt I'll sleep again tonight, Hubby on nights but has his 4 days off from tomorrow... So got him to amuse me for a few days..


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey ladies,
I'm iPod-ing again! Just trying to get my girl into a milk coma so maybe......just maybe we can get some sleep lol
Hope your babies don't keep you waiting too long. Who has hone over the longest so far? Am I still in the lead at 15 days? :haha:

well I just dropped by to wish you all lots of dust, back soon xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

Oh I remembered what I wanted to reply. MrsJ08 don't get yourself too upset Hun. I completely know how you feel, I've struggled to BF since day 1 but I'm still determined to have something go right from my plan! Please pm me if you'd like my number to call or text for support, I have a friend who is a BF consultant & is a wonderful source of knowledge to pump :-D 
How old is your little one now? x


----------



## Mrs_N

Morning ladies, any action overnight? 
Nothing to report here! 
Last day of September so it's pretty certain baby will be October now.


----------



## Jellycat

Mrs_N said:


> Morning ladies, any action overnight?
> Nothing to report here!
> Last day of September so it's pretty certain baby will be October now.

Morning Mrs N

Nothing to report from me unfortunatly...... Husband is convinced todays the day.... only because hes got a meeting this afternoon he doesnt want to go to :haha:

I'm 40 + 7 today and baby is having a :coffee:

Limpets I think you still have the lead with most overdue, you may need to check with Berkeley xx


----------



## helenbun2005

my little lady arrived v quickly on wednesday morning after just 3 1/2 hour labour! doing great and im so happy with my gorgeous family!


----------



## SisterRose

:dust: come on babies :D xx


----------



## Jellycat

helenbun2005 said:


> my little lady arrived v quickly on wednesday morning after just 3 1/2 hour labour! doing great and im so happy with my gorgeous family!

Congratulations on your little ones arrival have you got a name yet?

Also congrats on being the 100th September star :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs_N

congratulations helenbun! :happydance: 

limpets I think you are in the lead, and it's not a title I am aiming to go for I have to say!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Just popping in with :dust: for the Mummies that are waiting xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cafferine

Sorry I haven't updated but I had a boy on 22nd September 13 days late weighing 9lb2oz we named him Reuben Thomas. He was born with an infection and had to go to neonatal but we're both fine and out now after 8 days in hospital.


----------



## Jellycat

Just to let everyone know MixedMama is at hospital waiting for her first prostin gel, she doesn't think contractions will start until later on today.

Cafferine - Reuben is very handsome you must be very proud xx


----------



## Boony

Hi everyone, sorry its taken me so long to update but thanks to lady kara for letting you all know i had my gorgeous boy.

As some of you will probably remember i had a ecv as my baby was transverse/breech and had a unstable lie. well when i woke up on sunday morning i knew he was no longer head down and had moved back to being transverse so i rang the hospital and they told me to go in and take my bags (i was 39+4). When we got there we went up to the ward and was checked and they confirmed baby was transverse. The registrar said that they would be keeping me in and the next morning the consultant would be coming to either induce me or break my waters depending on what was going on down there and they woiuld turn him back round once i was in labour.

So i had a long wait in hospital that day and DH stayed with me until around 9pm i didnt sleep much that night it was so hot and i couldnt get comfy.

So the next morning (Monday 27th) my DH comes back and i've been moved into a labour room ready to see the consultant and he couldnt break my waters because my cervix was long and he said it wouldnt do anything so he gave me a pessary and said it probably wouldnt do much so he would check in 6 hours and decide how to go from there. By this point baby had turned head down again but wasnt engaged.

So we tried to amuse ourselves for 6 hours and finally 4pm came and i was checked again and i was 2 cms so because he was head down they gave me another pessary. The pains got worse very quickly and i was given codeine. i had something to eat and then had a bath by the time i got out the bath i needed something more for the pain so this was 6.30pm and they examined me again and i was 4cms so they gave me pethidine. I was having contraction on top of contraction and the pethidine was doing nothing so i had a tiny bit of gas and air but i didnt like it so decided not to have it and just suffer and breathe through them instead. There was a midwife hovering around and she asked me if i felt like i needed to push i said yes so she checked me (this was 7pm) and she said i was 9cms and told me to push on the next contraction and she would see if she could force it open to 10cms so i did and my waters broke all over her! 9 minutes later he was born. My labour was recorded as being 38 minutes long and 3rd stage was 6 minutes. So Tyler Jack arrived 27/09/10 2 days early weighing 7lbs 3.5ozs 53cms long. He had to be seen by the peadatrician because he went all floppy and grey so i didnt get to do skin to skin straight away but thankfully hes ok!

I had to quickly ring my sister and get her to bring my son up to meet him coz visiting finished at 8pm lol he got there when he was just 20 minutes old and they are so good together Jayden watches him all the time and keeps stroking his head lol.

I started off breastfeeding him and he was latching ok but not really getting much out so i've moved him onto bottles and he is doing much better now. My boobs are so full and sore now though i could hardly sleep last night cant wait for them to go back to normal lol.

Sorry havent got any pictures on the computer yet but will update when i do!

Thanks for all the lovely messages on here and on facebook.


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulations Cafferine and Boony xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congrats new mummies and here's lots of :dust: for the last remaining mummies in waiting!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Come on babies, you can come out now... it's your last chance to be born in September!

xx


----------



## Mrs_N

congrats cafferine!

jellycat thanks for the update on mixedmama, hope to hear she's in labour soon!

boony wow it all happened faast for you once it got going didn't it!


----------



## Boony

Mrs_N said:


> boony wow it all happened faast for you once it got going didn't it!

Yea it did even the midwives were surprised. By the time she'd pushed the button for help and they'd arrived so had my gorgeous boy. Only downside is is that i had the pethidine less than an hour before he arrived so hes been really groggy and not feeding well but hes getting much better now.

Well after saying about him being bottle fed and my boobs being so engorged and painful i decided to try to get him to latch and relieve me a little and although he wouldnt latch properly i did express 60mls for him and hes taken 45 of that which is more than hes taking of the formula at the minute and he keeps throwing the formula back up but he never did with the expressed breastmilk.

I have the midwife coming later so i'm going to ask her advise it would be good if he could latch on again but then i like the idea of knowing how much he is getting too because my eldest ended up in a&e because he wasnt getting enough and i didnt know so i dont know what to do now any ideas anyone?


----------



## Jellycat

Boony , fantastic Birth - Congragulations !! Sorry no idea on the feeding front let us know what the HV suggests and Good luck. Hopefully us lagger behinders will be in the parenting thread soon !!

Anyone heard from Lady K today ?


----------



## cheerfulangel

Hello..can I ask for the front page to be updated with by little ones details? On 21st September (3 days overdue) my gorgeous little boy arrived, William David. We are over the moon and I am still suprised that I managed on just gas and air, with one shot of pethadine..I was all for an epidural but the little one moved along too quickly!! 

I wish all of the September stars still waiting for their little ones the best of luck, and that they arrive safely and soon!!


----------



## Daisybell

Congratulations to all of the new mummies :wohoo::wohoo:

:dust: to all the september ladies who are still waiting for there :baby:


----------



## ladykara

hey guys, yep still pregnant and no signs.. !!! although i am sure i had cramping this morning but seemed to have gone when i got out of bed.. gutted !!!!

congrats to all the new mummies..... lucky girls !!! 

good luck to mixedmama... x

boony wow !!! 38 mins !!!! think that must be the quickest i have ever heard of... amazing.. congrats honey..xx

Jellycat and mrs-N --- is it just us now?


----------



## Mrs_N

I can't really offer much advice boony as a first timer, but I would say if you can breastfeed then that's great! How about trying combination feeding so you have a better idea of what he's taking? Or get some advice about signs to look out for that indicate if he's getting enough? 

Been bouncing on that damn birthing ball all afternoon and not even a single BH! Urgh, I feel like all I do these days is moan that I'm fed up & want to meet baby!


----------



## babythinkpink

Just popping in to say hello, :hugs: and not long now to those waiting, and smooth labours to those started!

I have written a birth story in the birth stories section if anyone interested with a few pics, tried to download more but couldn't.
Tbh the story is a bit thin of info as it was fuzzy and weird after enough injections of something or puffs of gas and air!!
Not sure its great waiting for labour reading, but better to remember every one is different!
Its not that bad, just i was expecting much easier/shorter for my 5th!!

My little cutie is worth it!

Will be back and forth to keep an eye on here, and see you all in the parenting bit very soon xxxx:hugs:


----------



## chachadada

hey, my baby girl came a week late on the 18th sep, born @ 7.20am weighing 7pounds 1 oz :happydance:

hope to write my birth story when i get some time.

introducing my daughter Shayah; :cloud9:


----------



## ladykara

finally finished paiges fairyjar... i told her if she comes out she can keep her... bribing doesnt seem to work !!!! 


i doubt ill be able to sculpt as much when she does arrive...


https://www.kasa.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/fantasyjars/Html/fairy20109.jpg


----------



## ladykara

chachadada said:


> hey, my baby girl came a week late on the 18th sep, born @ 7.20am weighing 7pounds 1 oz :happydance:
> 
> hope to write my birth story when i get some time.
> 
> introducing my daughter Shayah; :cloud9:

congrats honey.... cant wait to see the photos xx


----------



## Jellycat

ladykara said:


> Jellycat and mrs-N --- is it just us now?

Youngmummy18 pops in every now and but I think that's it now once MixedMama has her LO soon...... I can't believe its the last day of September and we are still here.

Did you take anything for your cold or did it leave on its own, Im all snotty and sneezey today and really dont want it to get any worse .... any ideas?


----------



## ladykara

Jellycat said:


> ladykara said:
> 
> 
> Jellycat and mrs-N --- is it just us now?
> 
> Youngmummy18 pops in every now and but I think that's it now once MixedMama has her LO soon...... I can't believe its the last day of September and we are still here.
> 
> Did you take anything for your cold or did it leave on its own, Im all snotty and sneezey today and really dont want it to get any worse .... any ideas?Click to expand...

 we will have Oct babies for sure.... one of the girls from Oct group has her baby already , i was only talking to her yesterday and then 5 hours later she had the baby !!! 

i was told there isnt much i can take apart from vit C and gurgle salt water for my sore throat but it states on the vit C bottle not to take if your pregnant. but i never take anything when im ill anyway.. .. i was wondering how safe it is to allow new born babies near people who have this cold...


----------



## Jellycat

chachadada said:


> hey, my baby girl came a week late on the 18th sep, born @ 7.20am weighing 7pounds 1 oz :happydance:
> 
> hope to write my birth story when i get some time.
> 
> introducing my daughter Shayah; :cloud9:

Congratulations look forward to hearing all about it !!



Mrs_N said:


> Been bouncing on that damn birthing ball all afternoon and not even a single BH! Urgh, I feel like all I do these days is moan that I'm fed up & want to meet baby!

That sounds like me yesterday bounce bounce all it did was give me bum ache :haha:


ladykara said:


> finally finished paiges fairyjar...

I love all your fairyjars they are so cute xxx

BTP - I'll take a look at your story now xx


----------



## Jellycat

ladykara said:


> we will have Oct babies for sure.... one of the girls from Oct group has her baby already , i was only talking to her yesterday and then 5 hours later she had the baby !!!
> 
> i was told there isnt much i can take apart from vit C and gurgle salt water for my sore throat but it states on the vit C bottle not to take if your pregnant. but i never take anything when im ill anyway.. .. i was wondering how safe it is to allow new born babies near people who have this cold...

All these queue jumpers ! I thought you'd left us behind earlier when you hadnt been on all day......

I know cold sores are definatly a no no but with colds surely people wouldn't come round if they felt ill, would they? Not much I can do if I have a cold and LO coimes along. I just remember how it knocked me out last time for about 2 weeks I cant be like that now knowing I have some heavy work ahead of me .... If only DH could push the baby out?

Had terrible heartburn today... right i'll stop moaning now


----------



## Kaz1977

Hi Ladies

Congrats for the new arrivals.

I'm still here too :-( No more progress since my show yesterday, was really hoping this meant things were beginning to happen, but no such luck. Just trying to pass the days (3 over and counting...) and to stay comfy.

Looks like I will be another star turning into a bumpkin at midnight :haha:


----------



## Asher

Aw come on babies! Well, it's official.... they are all waiting for Archie's birthday!! xx


----------



## Asher

Kara you are so talented! Did you make the fairy yourself? Can you do boy ones? x


----------



## ladykara

Drea2904 announced the birth of her baby boy on FB, had him today..... congrats honey xxx
Asher, i sculpt babies too which can be made in boys and girl but cant make boy fairies... i just dont seem able to sculpt a man like body after sculpting female bodies for so long...


----------



## FirstBean

Congratulations Drea :happydance:

:dust:for you ladies waiting


----------



## Asher

Yay I saw about Drea on FB! Cooper, lovely name! Congrats Drea!

Kara I have been looking at your FB profile..... your work is soooo fab. I love the sprites, and the dragon in the jar!! Have you sold all the ones you had? They would make absolutely fab pressies for little girls and big girls alike! You are so talented! x


----------



## Jellycat

Asher said:


> Kara I have been looking at your FB profile..... your work is soooo fab. I love the sprites, and the dragon in the jar!! Have you sold all the ones you had? They would make absolutely fab pressies for little girls and big girls alike! You are so talented! x

I agree she is

Hey Kaz how you bearing up now 3 days over?

I've got terrible pelvic pain this evening I think it was me sprint walking today round town so I had time to go to Mums and Dads.... DH had to help me walk to the local shop earlier I was walking like an old woman. Also TMI but I've just had loads of clear thick mucus stuff appear down below.... hoping its the start of my plug coming away.

I love the name Cooper for Drea's LO it's so cute

Come on LO hurry up I want to meet you ............


----------



## Asher

Yay Jelly with the plug situation!! Let's hope you'll be texting me very soon!! x


----------



## ladykara

thanks guys... i only have my two lastest ones , i normally sell as soon as i make them, the last two are for paiges room but if she doesnt come by this weekend i have told her she cant have them !!!! i used to make and sell a lot bit think i have only made a few this year.. i just dont have the interest any more.... 

Jellycat- really hope its a sign, i have had snot like stuff come out but no white clear jelly like stuff, i keep feeling like there is something coming out but nothing to get excited about. it would be nice to have some kind of sign... 

i have had to take the protector things off the sofa as they were getting too worn.... im trying to attempt fate now my very expensive sofa is not protected...


----------



## ladykara

omg... pampers emails used to be sent congratulating me on each week throught my pregnancy and the lastest one i got today.... is

Hi Kara,


Congratulations on your brand new addition YOUR OWN LITTLE MIRACLE With the pregnancy only just behind you, you may still sometimes find it hard to believe that the tiny baby curled up in your arms is really yours. In all of creation, there is nothing quite so amazing as babies, with their own abilities, personalities, histories and futures. Your child is already unique in every way: a little individual full of wonders waiting to unfold!

FFS !! im going to have a bath and sulk...


----------



## Mrs_N

I had lots to say but on my phone so struggling! 

Jelly really hope it's a sign, sounds promising! 
Congrats drea! 
Kara my iPhone told me today that 'now the hard part of labour and delivery is over you can relax and enjoy your new addition, congratulations mummy'. Inearly threw it across the room!


----------



## Jellycat

Mrs_N said:


> Kara my iPhone told me today that 'now the hard part of labour and delivery is over you can relax and enjoy your new addition, congratulations mummy'. Inearly threw it across the room!




ladykara said:


> Congratulations on your brand new addition YOUR OWN LITTLE MIRACLE With the pregnancy only just behind you, you may still sometimes find it hard to believe that the tiny baby curled up in your arms is really yours. In all of creation, there is nothing quite so amazing as babies, with their own abilities, personalities, histories and futures. Your child is already unique in every way: a little individual full of wonders waiting to unfold!
> 
> FFS !! im going to have a bath and sulk...

:hugs: Not long now guys we are so nearly there 

Asher I really hope I will be texting you soon too..... hope it waits until after my Tesco delivery tomorrow morning between 10-12 :haha: I cant afford for food that we dont receive!


----------



## ladykara

Well another day is coming to a end and tomorrow is October, I really didn't think I would go this over due... Looks like we are October bumpkins...do u guys go to bed every night hoping that this night will be the night....?? X


----------



## Jellycat

ladykara said:


> Well another day is coming to a end and tomorrow is October, I really didn't think I would go this over due... Looks like we are October bumpkins...do u guys go to bed every night hoping that this night will be the night....?? X

Most nights yes, thinking i'm bound to wake up in the early hours etc as per usual DH thinks tonights the night I said can we wait until 12 o'clock tomorrow. I do feel different this evening, don't know if its because its the last day of September.... bit like a new years eve where your excited for the new year and whats to come but sad to say bye to a really good year just lived.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw girls sending lots of :dust: your way. And no way are you bumpkins, you are honorary September stars like me. Fx todays the day for you Xx


----------



## Jellycat

Got text from Mixedmama. . .Ava was born 12.01am weighing a healthy 9lb 2oz! Think she was surprised how quickly being induced worked


----------



## ladykara

oh wow, congrats mixedmama.. !!!! big baby !!!! she looks really slim in her profile pic, wonder how big of a bump she had in the end.. cant wait to see the photos of her baby girl !!...


so what are the pros and cons in being induced? someone said the contractions come on harder and faster... which can be more painful but would that just mean it can happen quicker and have a shorter labor ? 

I had a heavy low feeling all day yesterday and last night but woke up this morning just feeling sick....


----------



## Jellycat

I've woken up feeling sick this morning Im still in bed! I had bad pains last night where i couldnt walk but that was my spd :-(


----------



## Jellycat

In relation to induction MM managed on gas & air and pethidene. BTP has been induced a few times and it didnt bother her. I feel reassured now if i do get induced


----------



## Teeny Weeny

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all you overdue mummies. These September stars are being a bit naughty now and holding out till October. Not that October is bad, its my birthday this month and they say Librans are well balanced, so not all bad! 

Just great big :hugs: and I hope these last few stragglers get a wriggle on. xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Morning girls xx

Happy October, come on lazy babies!

A bit random here but got really painful toothache, waiting for the dentist to call back, wouldn't mind baby keeping me awake but toothache and a bloody over sensitive baby alarm getting on my wick!!!

Jelly, i lost the clear mucus stuff a few days b4 things kicked off and a thick brown plug the day the contractions started.

Induction is fine, just kicks it all off with a drip or pessary, personally the pessary's have done the trick for me, it is a faster more intense labour, over nice and quick! It speeds the whole process but there is generally nothing to compare it to if you haven't done both, i feel this labour would have been better induced, my flipping cervix would prob have thinned out efficently with induction.



ladykara said:


> omg... pampers emails used to be sent congratulating me on each week throught my pregnancy and the lastest one i got today.... is
> 
> Hi Kara,
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your brand new addition YOUR OWN LITTLE MIRACLE With the pregnancy only just behind you, you may still sometimes find it hard to believe that the tiny baby curled up in your arms is really yours. In all of creation, there is nothing quite so amazing as babies, with their own abilities, personalities, histories and futures. Your child is already unique in every way: a little individual full of wonders waiting to unfold!
> 
> FFS !! im going to have a bath and sulk...

I had this one, and cow and gate, your baby is a week old when i was still pregnant...major sulk xx:hugs:



ladykara said:


> oh wow, congrats mixedmama.. !!!! big baby !!!! she looks really slim in her profile pic, wonder how big of a bump she had in the end.. cant wait to see the photos of her baby girl !!...
> 
> 
> so what are the pros and cons in being induced? someone said the contractions come on harder and faster... which can be more painful but would that just mean it can happen quicker and have a shorter labor ?
> 
> I had a heavy low feeling all day yesterday and last night but woke up this morning just feeling sick....

felt sick for a few days b4 too:happydance:

Ladykara, love your art work, mentioned it b4 just wanted to say again, so clever, just a tallent.
My sister does little fairy stitch craft things in frames, like 3d faries, i think the little boys just have little blue fairy pants on! They are very cute.

Got to go, dentist seeing me later:happydance: thank goodness i was in agony last night, and my head still hurts, all this time no treatment or xrays, my poor teeth!

One very smelly baby to change, not long and you will be doing the same! 

Big hugs to the few left, and running out of September gives a cool ?/10/10 birthday! xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Daisybell

*Congratulations, chachadada, Drea and Mixedmama  xxx
*
kara and Mrs_N :hugs: i had an email congratulating me before Ollie was here, not nice :nope: why do they think that babys come on there due dates :shrug: both of mine where late! 




ladykara said:


> so what are the pros and cons in being induced? someone said the contractions come on harder and faster... which can be more painful but would that just mean it can happen quicker and have a shorter labor ?
> 
> I had a heavy low feeling all day yesterday and last night but woke up this morning just feeling sick....

*
I was induced with DD*

*the main pro for me was labour form start to finish was less than 8hrs  and i managed on gas&air + pethidene (which made me fall asleep lol)
*
*the only con for me was i had to be constantly monitored (DD's heart rate dipped when i sat up)so i was bed bound  and when labour started the pain came out of the blue with no build up (mw didnt think i was in active labour untill she finally had enuf of me whinging & checked and i was 6cms )*

*so been induced isnt all that bad  and the pain is soon forgotten when you have your  in your arms 

babythinkpink hope you get your toothache sorted *
*
Good luck ladies,  lets have some  before the weekend is out!!* xxx xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Thanks BTP & DAISYBELL it's reassuring to hear that about inductions

I've got a massive foot in my side this morning that is really painful means I cant bend again but baby just wont move !!

Still have lots of jelly mucus over night so feeling positive.... think baby is waiting for daddys birthday on Tuesday after all xx Especially with what you have said about yours BTP


----------



## Mrs_N

the jelly stuff sounds really promising jellycat! 
congrats mixedmama on the birth of Ava (love that name!) :happydance: 

dh keeps telling me that each day that goes past I have a higher chance of going into labour today. I'm not sure if this is true, but it's a nice thought! 

It's reassuring to hear about inductions - my main boohoo with being induced is that I really really ewant a water birth! Still, only 3 days over today so I'm hoping it won't come to that. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Jellycat

Mrs_N said:


> dh keeps telling me that each day that goes past I have a higher chance of going into labour today. I'm not sure if this is true, but it's a nice thought!

Morning Mrs N!

I like your husbands way of thinking :thumbup:


----------



## apaton

congrats to all the new mummies:wohoo:

and:dust::dust: to all you ladies still waiting ,wont be long now x


----------



## Mace

Sonny - Born 16th September 2010 @ 07:23 weighing 6lb 7oz


----------



## Mrs_N

congratulations mace! :happydance:


----------



## ladykara

congrats mace xxxx

Well after i posted about feeling sick i really was, god i felt awful... feel totally fine once i got some sleep again... everyone says its a sign, i think its a sign hubbys cooking last night was dodgy !!!

i have been hearing being induced can speed it all up... so there is a positive... i heard it hurts a lot more but maybe its just because it skips the first mild pains and goes straight into the more intense stage.

i know this sounds really bad but how ever much i want you girls to meet your babies i feel kind of relived im not the only one left pregnant every morning... i just wish we could all have a joint eviction day..lol


----------



## Jellycat

ladykara said:


> i know this sounds really bad but how ever much i want you girls to meet your babies i feel kind of relived im not the only one left pregnant every morning... i just wish we could all have a joint eviction day..lol

I feel exactly the same, just makes you feel other people understand and your not alone


----------



## Mrs_N

I feel the same, but as I was due the latest I'm pretty sure I'll be left here on my own soon :(


----------



## ladykara

the waiting has cost me yet again.. i have had my eye on the mamas and papas star lite swing.. couldnt really justify spending £100 on a swing but someone had a brand new boxed one for half the price in the brown and creams colours i wanted... i have been really down today and so hubby told me to buy it.... i did what i was told...:happydance: 



https://mamasandpapas.scene7.com/is/image/mamasandpapas/470510400_1?$large_img$


----------



## Jellycat

I Like your Hubby :thumbup:

I've got the same swing, my sister gave to me as I would never justify spending that amount on a swing, we put the batteries in and pieced together a few weeks ago now. Can't wait for LO happily in it 

Mrs N - I really think we will all be a day apart, don't know why but have this feeling so no one will be left behind :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

We have a m&p swing and they are fab!!!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Kara you are extremely talented...what r the fairies made from?? Oh and i was sick a couple of days before going into labour!!! :) 

Good luck ladies hope ur babies arrive soon!!! 

xx


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh thats lovely kara! :thumbup:


----------



## becs0375

I can't believe October is here!!! Where has this year gone?!!!


----------



## ladykara

lilbumpblue said:


> Kara you are extremely talented...what r the fairies made from?? Oh and i was sick a couple of days before going into labour!!! :)
> 
> Good luck ladies hope ur babies arrive soon!!!
> 
> xx

wooooooo so could be a sign... a lot of people seem to have been sick just before.

Thank you for the compliments ..I make them out of Fimo, the clay you put in the oven to make them go hard. I used to do it full time but i lost interest for a few years. now i just make when i feel like it rather than to orders or to pay the bills

*becs*- really pleased you said that...makes me feel better about buying it...lol


----------



## Asher

Hiya only me popping in to say hi! Congrats to Mace! And MixedMama! 

So it's the 1st October! I only realised last night that I'm not a true September Star too as Sam was born 25th August! Ah well, never mind, we're September Stars in spirit! Anyhow, we're a little gang now, so it's tough!

Big hugs to ladies who want labour! Kara, that swing is adorable!


----------



## NurseKel

Hi to all my wonderful overdue ladies. The rest of us are here with you as well. I have kept up reading just haven't posted as much. I have been taking care of so much at home and trying to get things done b/c I will only be off about a month and surely won't have any free time then. Cade is keeping me busy as well....lol. I quickly realized that after almost 7 yrs I had forgotten how tiring this newborn thing is.....whew! It is wonderful though and trust me I am keeping up with all of you and have my fingers crossed something will happen for you all soon! Big hugs!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Well one more day closer to seeing our LO's girlies this is project countdown now 

I'm off to bed with my stinking cold and speak to everyone tomorrow, hopefully with more baby news from someone xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Just saying good morning to Jellycat and Ladykara, 
hoping you are feeling better ladykara, or in labour!

Still feel like i belong over here, its funny although Rosie is here it's been hard to move away!!!!

I will have to go and have a look at parenting Stars now, and find something to post about, top of the list my sore boobies!!!

Back soon guys, weekends are good for starting labours! :hugs: xx


----------



## Mrs_N

still here, and getting more & more despondant by the day. 
I am hoping at least one of us has a baby this weekend!


----------



## abbSTAR

Looks like my September star turned into an october pumkin!
We have a lot of stubborn little ones by the looks of things :haha:




COME ON BABIES :dust:


----------



## Rachii

Two more september babies :D **Just Born In October Hehe**

Me and youngmummy both had our babies on the 1/10/10. Shes had a gorgeous little girl weighing 9lb. 
I've had a rather long little boy weighing 8lb :) 

xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Mrs_N said:


> still here, and getting more & more despondant by the day.
> I am hoping at least one of us has a baby this weekend!

Me too Mrs N just one baby that's all we ask..... I've just had a massive meltdown this morning after my incrediable positivity yesterday. I ache so much in my bump where I'm being stretched that it hurts to bend and move I couldn't put my knickers on this morning. I sat and :cry: and :cry: and :cry:. Poor DH just sat and hugged me but I'm feeling so fed up and tearful. I have a friend coming over in an hour so i'm hoping that boosts me up a little. Doesn't help that I also now have a full blown cold. 



Rachii said:


> Two more september babies :D **Just Born In October Hehe**
> 
> Me and youngmummy both had our babies on the 1/10/10. Shes had a gorgeous little girl weighing 9lb.
> I've had a rather long little boy weighing 8lb :)
> 
> xxx

Congratulations to both of you, what were they called? Hope your labours went well xx


----------



## ladykara

peter andre was at my local shopping centre today... my brother in law had his photo taken with him.. 

i feel like i want to go out somewhere... might drive to france.... sods law and all that :winkwink:





Rachii said:


> Two more september babies :D **Just Born In October Hehe**
> 
> Me and youngmummy both had our babies on the 1/10/10. Shes had a gorgeous little girl weighing 9lb.
> I've had a rather long little boy weighing 8lb :)
> 
> xxx

wooohoooooooo congrats to you both ..... great birth date to have too, both of you having big babies too ..... xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Awww Jellycat, huge :hugs: my love, i know what its like, i felt i couldn't get any more uncomfortable or sleep any worse and Rosie was only a tiddler, at 6lb9oz at 8 days late i am not sure just how tiny she would have been at term!
Its not just the uncomfortable and not getting your knickers on!! Its the not knowing when or how things will go, and the just feeling like your waiting for something to happen...which of course you are!

:hugs: to you and the few left waiting, its all worth the wait!:hugs:


----------



## ladykara

babythinkpink said:


> Awww Jellycat, huge :hugs: my love, i know what its like, i felt i couldn't get any more uncomfortable or sleep any worse and Rosie was only a tiddler, at 6lb9oz at 8 days late i am not sure just how tiny she would have been at term!
> Its not just the uncomfortable and not getting your knickers on!! Its the not knowing when or how things will go, and the just feeling like your waiting for something to happen...which of course you are!
> 
> :hugs: to you and the few left waiting, its all worth the wait!:hugs:

what was the weight of your other children when they were born? My son was 10lbs so always thought i was made to give birth to big babies.. my bump this time around is totally different, i look like i have a football down my top, very compact and pokes out more where with my son i had a beach ball and was more rounded at the sides. I am really worried the longer she stays in the bigger she will be.. im now starting to think about taking some of the new born clothes back to the shops as i doubt she will fit in them...


----------



## Jellycat

BTP - Thanks. My friend came over with Lunch and we had a really good chat, catch up etc and she seemed to appreciate my uncomfortableness....... after she left I watched a movie and then went to sleep on the sofa and so now feel alot happier and relaxed. It is definately a combination of uncomfortable and anticipation of what's to come.

Lady K my sisters 2nd bump was like a beach ball which is how I look and she had a 9lb 9oz baby her first was alot more compact and had 8lb 20z. I've been surprised with the weight of a few of the babies that have gone overdue expecting them to be massive. My friend went 10 days over and her baby weighed less than 6lb's..... don't know if this helps :shrug:


----------



## ladykara

thanks jellycat, so i still could have a normal sized baby... MW said i wasnt having a huge baby but normal still could be over 8 and now im over due could be looking at 9lbs.. the way she moved at the moment she seem massive !!!!


----------



## Kaz1977

Well my little girl finally arrived 5 days late weighing 8lb 10oz. It all happened very fast in the end, waters broke at 8pm, contractions started immediately at 3min apart. Went to hospital at 9pm, only 2cm, but needed to push 3.5h later. Despite my best efforts to push her out, she was firmly back to back and needed forceps to turn her. So although not the natural birth i wanted, i did get my vbac. Bit bruised and sore, but ok. Seeing my beautiful daughter makes it all worthwhile!
Hope the last few stars arrive safely.


----------



## Asher

Yay and well done Kaz! What did you call your little one? xx


----------



## Daisybell

Rachii said:


> Two more september babies :D **Just Born In October Hehe**
> 
> Me and youngmummy both had our babies on the 1/10/10. Shes had a gorgeous little girl weighing 9lb.
> I've had a rather long little boy weighing 8lb :)
> 
> xxx




Kaz1977 said:


> Well my little girl finally arrived 5 days late weighing 8lb 10oz. It all happened very fast in the end, waters broke at 8pm, contractions started immediately at 3min apart. Went to hospital at 9pm, only 2cm, but needed to push 3.5h later. Despite my best efforts to push her out, she was firmly back to back and needed forceps to turn her. So although not the natural birth i wanted, i did get my vbac. Bit bruised and sore, but ok. Seeing my beautiful daughter makes it all worthwhile!
> Hope the last few stars arrive safely.


Congratulations ladies on the birth of your :baby: :flower: xxxx xxxx 

what have you named your little bundles?

The weekend is not out yet, come on babies :dust::dust:


----------



## FirstBean

Congratulations to all the new Mummies

:dust:to the rest of you ladies still waiting


----------



## Jellycat

kaz congratulations on your baby girl!

Day 10 for me and still here now with a stinky cold as has dh


----------



## Asher

Yuk Jelly, not good at all! Feel better soon. x


----------



## noodle79

Hi, My baby girl arrived on 25th september 2010 xx


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations Noodle, what did you name her and weight ? Hope you had a good labour x

Sorry just seen she's called Autumn Rose


----------



## ladykara

congrats kaz and noodle.... xxx 

Hope you feel better soon jelly.... i was ill last week its not nice but it does pass quickly x


woooo thats what i was going to ask, if a baby is back to back are forceps always used? my LO seems always back to back and im a little worried..


----------



## Mrs_N

congrats girls! :happydance: 

ladyK no you don't always need forceps for a back to back baby as they usually turn in labour - it just makes the first stage of labour longer. however, if they haven't turned that is when forceps might be required.


----------



## babymad

Hi, my baby girl Jaya arrived on her due date of 18/09 weighing 6lb 12oz. Arrived at the hospital at 5am and she was born at 9am. Did have a tear because her hand was by her face so had stitches and a catheter but other than that all ok.

Congrats to all the ladies who's babies a re here and good luck to those still waiting. :hug:


----------



## lilbumpblue

Congrats to all the new Mummy's...and :dust: to the ladies still waiting, its awful i know exactly how you feel with going 14 days over myself, i was convinced James would be early!! xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all! Congrats to all the new mummies and big :hugs: to those of you still waiting for your elusive little ones.

Sorry for being AWOL and very slack with updating the front page. As well as juggling life with a new born, my laptop still doesn't have internet so I can only log on when my dh is home from work and I have time. Still thinking of you all though!!

xxx


----------



## ladykara

congrats babymad xx

Lilbumpblue- 14 days over and still he was small... just hope mine doesnt get to big while she is over cooking... i hope babies are like fish, they cant get any bigger than their gold fish bowls..


----------



## babythinkpink

ladykara said:


> babythinkpink said:
> 
> 
> Awww Jellycat, huge :hugs: my love, i know what its like, i felt i couldn't get any more uncomfortable or sleep any worse and Rosie was only a tiddler, at 6lb9oz at 8 days late i am not sure just how tiny she would have been at term!
> Its not just the uncomfortable and not getting your knickers on!! Its the not knowing when or how things will go, and the just feeling like your waiting for something to happen...which of course you are!
> 
> :hugs: to you and the few left waiting, its all worth the wait!:hugs:
> 
> what was the weight of your other children when they were born? My son was 10lbs so always thought i was made to give birth to big babies.. my bump this time around is totally different, i look like i have a football down my top, very compact and pokes out more where with my son i had a beach ball and was more rounded at the sides. I am really worried the longer she stays in the bigger she will be.. im now starting to think about taking some of the new born clothes back to the shops as i doubt she will fit in them...Click to expand...

My first was over cooked by nearly 3 weeks and was 8lb5oz, my biggest, I think i do have small babies and i think although they do keep growing the parents make a difference my others had a different father and he was smaller at birth and the babies were smaller too.
I was only little at birth and i think i seem to have an average of mine and my babies dad's own birthweight, if that makes sense! :hugs:xx


----------



## Jellycat

BTP - Thats good to know as I've always thought my baby will be big as my sister had big babies I'm also assuming a 2 day long labour as my sister did both times. I just think if its less i'll be pleasantly surprised


----------



## lilbumpblue

Funny u should say that cos i was only 6lb 2oz when born...my BMI was only 17 when i got pregnant Kara so had to have growth scans but all were fine :) ...my bump has almost completely gone now...its so sad! xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey ladies, just catching up on iPod. Hugs to the last few of you still waiting - goodness knows I remember the waiting!!! All worth it in the end though I promise! 
LadyK I have the starlite swing, it's the best invention ever as it keeps Amelia quiet allowing us to eat our meals even when she's waiting to be fed herself! I got the cream version preloved too.I finally think I have mastered breast feeding woohoo! I struggled for 9 days then it all seemed to fall in place & is now much less effort, I guess that's when my proper milk came in?!?!
I've just had my 1st post baby bath using some gorgeous Jojo Maman Bebe 'New Mum' products I was bought, I feel great now :-D DH even bought me a crying baby girl so we stripped her & I fed her in the bath - it was her 1sr time in the big bath & she was soo good, seemed to love it! 

Oh, whilst I'm thinking about it. Carley bought Jayden home today :-D I tried to call & see how they were doing but no answer.

Well, my Mum has gone back home now & DH is back to work every other day so tomorrow is my 1st 'going it alone' day eeek! 

Damn! I'm sitting in bed BF Amelia having skin to skin & the little madam has just wee'd all over me! Good job I love her lol, better go clean us up. 
Hopefully I'll be able to het back online for a little while from tomorrow, sending dust to you all till then xxx


----------



## lilbumpblue

limpetsmum said:


> Hey ladies, just catching up on iPod. Hugs to the last few of you still waiting - goodness knows I remember the waiting!!! All worth it in the end though I promise!
> LadyK I have the starlite swing, it's the best invention ever as it keeps Amelia quiet allowing us to eat our meals even when she's waiting to be fed herself! I got the cream version preloved too.I finally think I have mastered breast feeding woohoo! I struggled for 9 days then it all seemed to fall in place & is now much less effort, I guess that's when my proper milk came in?!?!
> I've just had my 1st post baby bath using some gorgeous Jojo Maman Bebe 'New Mum' products I was bought, I feel great now :-D DH even bought me a crying baby girl so we stripped her & I fed her in the bath - it was her 1sr time in the big bath & she was soo good, seemed to love it!
> 
> Oh, whilst I'm thinking about it. Carley bought Jayden home today :-D I tried to call & see how they were doing but no answer.
> 
> Well, my Mum has gone back home now & DH is back to work every other day so tomorrow is my 1st 'going it alone' day eeek!
> 
> Damn! I'm sitting in bed BF Amelia having skin to skin & the little madam has just wee'd all over me! Good job I love her lol, better go clean us up.
> Hopefully I'll be able to het back online for a little while from tomorrow, sending dust to you all till then xxx

That sounds lovely Angela!! Must have been so relaxing...does Amelia normally enjoy a bath, James doesn't lol! x


----------



## Jellycat

Limpets Thanks 10 days sucks, I really hope I dont get to beat your record of 15 days 

Great News about Carley coming home, hope her and LO are enjoying their first night at home xx

I've done nothing today, cant bend as stomach too stretched and it hurts, Full of cold, Carpel tunnel getting worse and since last night struggled to walk due to my SPD... however ive begun to lose alot more mucus today ..... come on baby Daddy and I want to meet you now 4 more sleeps at home max.... Daddy is still holding out for Tuesday his Birthday


----------



## ladykara

well lets see if tonight brings a bundle of joy !! i have my sweep tomorrow, as long as i dont chicken out.. x




limpetsmum said:


> LadyK I have the starlite swing, it's the best invention ever as it keeps Amelia quiet allowing us to eat our meals even when she's waiting to be fed herself! I got the cream version preloved too.I finally think I have mastered breast feeding woohoo! I struggled for 9 days then it all seemed to fall in place & is now much less effort, I guess that's when my proper milk came in?!?!

glad i brought it now... some people swings are better than the bouncers but i guess its all down to the baby.. i got the brown and cream one...


----------



## babythinkpink

Good morning and overdue hugs to you guys, its been a week already since Rosie popped out, in about an hours time! 

Hope for your bundles soon for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Morning BTP cant believe Rosie is already a week old only seems like 3 days

Still here and no signs, day 11 and counting


----------



## Kaz1977

Asher said:


> Yay and well done Kaz! What did you call your little one? xx

Well it took us a while to agree on a name, but we have finally settled on Zoe. She's doing well at home but seems to like cuddles a little too much - I do need to go to the bathroom occasionally!


----------



## SisterRose

:dust: ladies!


----------



## Boony

sending :dust: and :hugs: to you all.

Cant wait till were all over in the parenting section together.


----------



## drea2904

Hello ladies, are there many left?!!

Im out the hospital now and delighted with my lil man Cooper who was born on 30th Sept at 14:29 weighing 9lbs 2oz by c-section, he is actually tiny and im in shock, i expected a much bigger baby as his big brother was 10lbs 13oz early!

Loving being a new mummy again, had a pretty hard time of it but the main thing is me and my boys are ok.
Giving dust to all you stars who are still awaiting:).xxxx
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1









056.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulations Drea - what a cutie xx

Overdue :hug: and :dust: to those of you waiting. We are still all here with you xxxx


----------



## ladykara

hey guys, im still here.... just !!!

Had my sweep an hour ago... didnt hurt like i was expecting, MW said i had the most favourable cervix she has ever done a sweep on... says she cant believe im not in labor already... i had some mild cramping since but nothing regular... they booked me in for wed to be induced but MW said she would be shocked if i dont go in the next 24 hours... she says im that ready.. she could of bust my waters so easily but they are not allowed too..

If i get induced i cant have my water birth and will have to be in a different ward.... i really need to go into labor before wed.. !!!


Kaz- i love the name.. xx

drea- he is such a cutie...xx

Thanks guys for the all the labor dust, really nice you guys still post here to keep us over due girls company.... really has helped. We should have all had our babies by the end of next week... xx


----------



## NurseKel

Good luck Kara! Fingers crossed for you honey.


----------



## Mrs_N

I'm still here too, sweep tomorrow. 
Really never thought I'd get to this point :(


----------



## Snoozie

Good luck Kara!!!!


----------



## Snoozie

Good luck Jen!!! x


----------



## Boony

Kara if she said she could have broken your waters then you must be a little dilated at least?

The consultant wanted to break mine to keep Tyler head down when he induced me but he couldnt because i wasnt dilated at all. Then when I was checked again and was 2 cms they said they could have done it then but decided not too because Tyler had moved down even more on his own anyway.

:dust: to Kara and Mrs N


----------



## emzdreamgirl

ladykara said:


> hey guys, im still here.... just !!!
> 
> Had my sweep an hour ago... didnt hurt like i was expecting, MW said i had the most favourable cervix she has ever done a sweep on... says she cant believe im not in labor already... i had some mild cramping since but nothing regular... they booked me in for wed to be induced but MW said she would be shocked if i dont go in the next 24 hours... she says im that ready.. she could of bust my waters so easily but they are not allowed too..
> 
> If i get induced i cant have my water birth and will have to be in a different ward.... i really need to go into labor before wed.. !!!
> 
> 
> Kaz- i love the name.. xx
> 
> drea- he is such a cutie...xx
> 
> Thanks guys for the all the labor dust, really nice you guys still post here to keep us over due girls company.... really has helped. We should have all had our babies by the end of next week... xx

woop woop!!!!! ***does a little dance round the living room****:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Im keeping an eye on here and facebook then for updates.

Bet you are so happy that the end is in sight....!


----------



## Jellycat

Great News Lady K must be good to know your so favourable.

Mrs N good Luck for tomorrow

Looks like I maybe the only one left this time tomorrow !!


----------



## ladykara

jellycat..... i have learnt not get my hopes up... i bet ill be here tomorrow still posting im pregnant..lol have you had a sweep or due one?


----------



## FirstBean

Good luck overdue ladies


----------



## Mrs_N

jellycat I don't think you'll be the last one left :hugs:


----------



## NurseKel

Jelly and MrsN, fingers crossed for you both as well. I'm ready for some more babies dang it! Come on little ones!!!


----------



## Jellycat

ladykara said:


> jellycat..... i have learnt not get my hopes up... i bet ill be here tomorrow still posting im pregnant..lol have you had a sweep or due one?

I got one last Tuesday and not being offered a second until I go into the hospital to be induced on Thursday evening which seems bizzare to me

I know what you mean about not wanting to get your hopes up its so disheartening when things fade off. I think you'll be with LO very soon as MW said :happydance:



Mrs_N said:


> jellycat I don't think you'll be the last one left :hugs:

:hugs: right back at you


----------



## limpetsmum

Woohoo - proper pc internet!!! Amelibum is asleep on my bed :cloud9:- i think she may have a cold coming as she's very unsettled & has a horrible dry sounding cough :cry: 



> That sounds lovely Angela!! Must have been so relaxing...does Amelia normally enjoy a bath, James doesn't lol! x

 Now i've got the temperature down to a tee yes she generally does. I initially went by the flaoting thermometer thing i have - but Amelia seems to have my circulations & likes it warmer than normal lol, probably why she enjoyed the big bath better - it was Mummy temperature lol.

Jellycat - awww not a memory i want to relive hun, i got soo uncomfortable & aggitated. Hope something happens soon for you hun - bloomin stubborn september babies!!!

LadyK - the swing is definately my top recommendation - although amelia looks lost in it & the straps are huuuuge, they don't even fit over her - she snuggles nicely in the middle of them hahahaa. Hopefully your having contractions without knowing about them (like me :dohh:)


----------



## babythinkpink

I think these last few babies are just going to pop out real fast, they are so ready now!

Really expecting more in next 24 hours! 

How exiting! :hugs:xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Introducing Amelia :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







forum edit 1.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 7









forum edit 2.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 11









forum edit 3.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Asher

Beautiful pics Angie! I can see from the limited pics I've seen on your FB that Amelia looks just like her Daddy!! 

Drea, Cooper is a sweetie! Well done you! 


Big hugs ladies, Kara I can't believe how well your sweep went, hope things happen soon for you! I can't wait to get a text from Jelly to tell me something's happening for her one way or the other! Lovely!!

This may sound weird, and I can't believe I'm admitting it, but I'm now slightly jealous of you overdue ladies cos you're about to have your lovely newborns and mine's 6 weeks old almost! I know, I know! Shoot me!! It's such hard work with a newborn but it's such a special special time. Take it all in and enjoy your beautiful little bundles, and all the attention and being spoilt for being a new mummy. xxx


----------



## ladykara

amelia is stunning !!! xx

asher- after i had my son my friend was due to give birth and i was soooooooo jealous of her... nothing can beat those first few mins when you see your baby for the time...i think ill take it more in more now this is my second...

Pains starting to die down now.... still having really intense BH but no regular pain to get excited about.. think my baby is waiting for the other girls..thats team dedication for you :winkwink:

ill have the most ripe cervix but i bet im the last sep star pregnant !!


----------



## Jellycat

Limpets - Gorgeous pics, love no 2 where Amelia looks adoringly at you - made my heart melt

Lady K - Things might pick up again tomorrow.... Mrs N has sweep, its my DH birthday so I think tomorrow is the day for LO's to appear

Asher I can't wait to be able to send you a text either :hugs:

Been doing final housework jobs this afternoon and bouncing on my ball determined for LO to appear before Thursday Induction day. On a positive cold seems to have improved and not been that uncomfortable today !!


----------



## limpetsmum

Thanks ladies & yes Jellycat I love that picture too, she certainly knows who her Mummy is (she says with a Cheshire cat grin on her face) & Asher she is indeed a mini me of her Daddy but with my nose & my Dads ears lol. 
I really must move over to the other thread but I dread hAving to catch up! Us it's finding it on my phone & iPod haha xxx


----------



## YoungMummy18

Hiya Ladies :)


I know Rachii updated for me. but I had my beautiful little girl on the 1st October after an exhuasting 28 labour which ended up in an emergency c-section!!!

So I introduce to you my beautiful 9lb little girl Kimi Jessica Pearl Farenden...



https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs026.snc4/33671_439155444926_510324926_4770421_2381727_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs708.snc4/62825_439155219926_510324926_4770414_2830038_n.jpg


----------



## Mrs_N

gorgeous pics, loving seeing all these cute lil babies! :thumbup: 

yup, sweep today so fingers crossed for a good result. 
ladyK and jelly - reckon this could be our day??? I have everything crossed!


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning Girlies,

Limpets, lovely pics, beautiful baby girl and you are looking fab, how do you do it, I have been looking pasty faced and bloated since the birth!!:hugs:

Ladyk, poor love, wont be long now!

Asher, I know what you are saying, it all goes too fast, newborns are just teeny for such a short length of time, my eldest is 16 now and i remember cradling him in my arms, he towers above me now!!
When Rosie was born i was just saying, i loved her, again and again, I had waited so long to meet her, and she was just perfect, all slimy, grey and wriggly but just perfect!! That moment is the most amazing, a mix of elation and all the pain! I am so blessed to have done it 5 times! :cloud9:

Anyway my gorgeous little bundle is asleep right now, I have to call the photographer as they didn't show last night and i want her pics done, I have done dh and dd breakfast, so after a kitchen clean i can get dressed! I got too used to these daytime naps while waiting for Rosie! 
Dh has started doing the school run which is really nice, but then saves taking our tiny daughter out in the pram.

Back later to check out these bh ladyk, they must be doing something!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Morning Ladies,

Todays the Day so come on LO's we are all waiting patiently now, Happy Labouring Mrs N and Lady K..... I'm feeling very optimistic today

Well 12 days over for me , rang MW this morning as my left foot has swelled and didnt go down over night. Shes booked to see me this afternoon so i'm hoping she might give me a quick sweep whilst im there (fx'd)

Well friend from Antenatal who was die a week after me had her baby girl yesterday, I'm really happy for her. She took Castor Oil to bring labour on...... she told me I should try it but it just doesnt appeal to me regardless i'm 12 days over due.


----------



## apaton

:dust::dust: ladies xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Come on babies! Hope you are all ok and hanging in there. I agree with the others, I am also slightly jealous that you get to meet your babies and mine is 7 weeks old already!! It really is the best feeling ever meeting your baby for the first time. I can't even begin to describe it and I can't wait to do it again!

:dust: for you all xx


----------



## ladykara

Well im still pregnant, i have been getting contractions but its not regular and not enough to keep me awake all night.. i am VERY sore down there and i have been getting a bloody show which is ALOT !!.. looks like ill be induced tomorrow which means my birth plan goes out of the window !!! MW yesterday said i would be perfect for a A.R.M and said they may allow me in the midwife led unit if it works...but she also said they can be really funny about allowing that over there.. but does the contraction i am having mean im in labor enough to stay on the midwife led unit or will i need to be induced still ?? i never got around to ask any of these questions as i just didnt think i would need to ask !!

I didnt get a choice in days to be induced they just booked me in for tomorrow so i have 24 hours. I think i find it harder because my labor was easy with Jake, 3 days over, waters broke during the night, contraction and 3 hours later he was out.. so why is it sooooooooooo different now...:cry:

On a good note my swing arrived this morning and its all set up and ready and my hubby is now off work till the 13th of Nov.:happydance:

Mrs N-good luck honey.. what time is your sweep?

Jellycat-hope you get another sweep

youngmummy18- congrats honey, she is adorable.. thanks for posting the photos xxx

So is there just the three of us left? god they are all really holding on for dear life arnt they... and who would think both me and jelly due on the same going over this much !!!


----------



## Mrs_N

aw ladyK, I thought you might be off having your baby by now :hugs: 
you may just need the gel or rupture of membranes to get things progressing a bit more, rather than full induction with the drip, and you still have all afternoon, evening and night to go yourself. 

I had my sweep at 12:40 - it was fine, uncomfortable but not painful. cervix was very favourable - 2cm dilated, soft & anterior, and baby is nicely down low. Had lots of bloody show since and lots of cramping. Feeling much more positive now! 
I can have another sweep on thursday if this one doesn't work, and then I'm booked for induction on Sunday if needed, but the midwife said she'd be surprised if I got to that and that if I did it would likely just be gel or rupture of membranes which would mean I could still have my water birth! :thumbup:


----------



## babythinkpink

ladykara said:


> I didnt get a choice in days to be induced they just booked me in for tomorrow so i have 24 hours. I think i find it harder because my labor was easy with Jake, 3 days over, waters broke during the night, contraction and 3 hours later he was out.. so why is it sooooooooooo different now...:cry:
> !

Rosie was the same, my previous was waters broke in night and labour spontanious and 5 hours she was out, and on time too! Rosie was 8 days late, and labour didn't progress, had lots of intervention poking about and trying to break waters that had already gone, my cervix wouldn't thin, when it had done 4 times previously! How very odd how different it can be.:shrug:

Not long now for you, very exited for you and your dh, such lovely things ahead!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Louise3512uk

LadyK, I was due to be induced on the 6th September but started having contractions at 3am on the morning of the 6th (my waters had gone on the 5th hence the induction!) I was unsure what would happen seeing as I was having contractions ... but they checked me when I went in and I was 3-4cm so they let me go to the midwife led unit to labour naturally... so if you tell them that you've been having the contractions, hopefully if there is progress then they'll let you have the birth you want without being induced :)


----------



## ladykara

I just got back from the hospital because when I phoned about chances of being allowed to have water birth if I just have waters broken they said to come in for another sweep. I'm 4 cm dialated and a bishops score of 10.. Won't need drugs to induce just waters broken but their policy is once u start in the delivery suit u can't go to the midwife led unit... No matter how close u are unless U get to the hospital in established labor. !!! I'm so close. She did say that baby is back to back which could be why labor has not started so I'm having to lean forward. She also suggested a glass of wine and swollowing seamen... Think I'll need one to do the other !!!! She said she can feel the scull plate on babies head ....got 12 hours before I'm induced.. X


----------



## Jellycat

Great News Lady K lets hope that does the trick ! Now where's that glass of semen sorry wine, I know I put it down somewhere?

Hope it kicks off for you this evening xx

Went to MW and she gave me my 2nd sweep I'm now 2cm dilated easily and have thinned out more, had a BH whilst she was doing it. She says hopefully that should get things going for me before Thursday Fx'd


----------



## NurseKel

Oh girls, you are both so close! I've got everything crossed for all of you.


----------



## ladykara

so the three of us are getting so close !!!! great news about the second sweep honey.... 

my sister has been saying stuff on fb about me going into labor.. i could have killed her !!! i havnt told many people im being induced.. i just would rather people wouldnt know but knowing my big mouth sister everyone will know by the end of tonight... i keep posting every day or people start texing and calling.......

feeling better about tomorrow now... might be the glass of wine which helped..lol


----------



## Jellycat

ladykara said:


> my sister has been saying stuff on fb about me going into labor.. i could have killed her !!! i havnt told many people im being induced.. i just would rather people wouldnt know but knowing my big mouth sister everyone will know by the end of tonight... i keep posting every day or people start texing and calling.......

I've just had the same issue... didnt want to tell mum I was in labour or anyone which is what I thought DH and I agreed. Found out he's told his mates and mum my induction date ..... apparently its completly different to being in labour :dohh::dohh: I've now had to tell mum as it wouldn't of been right others knowing and not her.


----------



## babythinkpink

ladykara said:


> I just got back from the hospital because when I phoned about chances of being allowed to have water birth if I just have waters broken they said to come in for another sweep. I'm 4 cm dialated and a bishops score of 10.. Won't need drugs to induce just waters broken but their policy is once u start in the delivery suit u can't go to the midwife led unit... No matter how close u are unless U get to the hospital in established labor. !!! I'm so close. She did say that baby is back to back which could be why labor has not started so I'm having to lean forward. She also suggested a glass of wine and swollowing seamen... Think I'll need one to do the other !!!! She said she can feel the scull plate on babies head ....got 12 hours before I'm induced.. X

Has this woman been paid by your dh?! Is she mad!!

Good luck, :hugs:xx


----------



## Asher

Argh good stuff ladies! Things are moving! Go Kara being 4cm dilated, that's fab news! Oh how exciting!! xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Good luck ladies it sounds like things are moving for you x


----------



## Asher

Hello again ladies! I bring good news! Emma (jellycat) just text me and said her waters broke about 45 minutes ago and she's having contractions! She's off to hospital! 
So although my phone will be on silent, it's by the bed and i'll be up very soon anyway! So i'll be sure to post an update as and when I get one! How exciting! Xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

ladykara said:


> Well im still pregnant, i have been getting contractions but its not regular and not enough to keep me awake all night.. i am VERY sore down there and i have been getting a bloody show which is ALOT !!.. looks like ill be induced tomorrow which means my birth plan goes out of the window !!! MW yesterday said i would be perfect for a A.R.M and said they may allow me in the midwife led unit if it works...but she also said they can be really funny about allowing that over there.. but does the contraction i am having mean im in labor enough to stay on the midwife led unit or will i need to be induced still ?? i never got around to ask any of these questions as i just didnt think i would need to ask !!
> 
> I didnt get a choice in days to be induced they just booked me in for tomorrow so i have 24 hours. I think i find it harder because my labor was easy with Jake, 3 days over, waters broke during the night, contraction and 3 hours later he was out.. so why is it sooooooooooo different now...:cry:
> 
> On a good note my swing arrived this morning and its all set up and ready and my hubby is now off work till the 13th of Nov.:happydance:
> 
> Mrs N-good luck honey.. what time is your sweep?
> 
> Jellycat-hope you get another sweep
> 
> youngmummy18- congrats honey, she is adorable.. thanks for posting the photos xxx
> 
> So is there just the three of us left? god they are all really holding on for dear life arnt they... and who would think both me and jelly due on the same going over this much !!!

Good luck hun...i started with contractions the morning of my induction so they told me to go back at 5pm...went back was 3cm so they brok my waters, 1hr later i was 10cm!!! You may want to have a wine/seaman cocktail (no pun intended lol) xx



Jellycat said:


> Great News Lady K lets hope that does the trick ! Now where's that glass of semen sorry wine, I know I put it down somewhere?
> 
> Hope it kicks off for you this evening xx
> 
> Went to MW and she gave me my 2nd sweep I'm now 2cm dilated easily and have thinned out more, had a BH whilst she was doing it. She says hopefully that should get things going for me before Thursday Fx'd




Asher said:


> Hello again ladies! I bring good news! Emma (jellycat) just text me and said her waters broke about 45 minutes ago and she's having contractions! She's off to hospital!
> So although my phone will be on silent, it's by the bed and i'll be up very soon anyway! So i'll be sure to post an update as and when I get one! How exciting! Xx

Good luck Jelly xxx


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Good Luck Jelly ! xx

And :dust: to the very last few of you left. It wont be long now until your babies are here. xx


----------



## NurseKel

Wahoo!!!! So excited for Jelly!!!


----------



## ladykara

Omg that's fantastic news about jellycat... I had a feeling something will happen to her tonight... Can't wait for
Any updates x


----------



## Jellycat

Just me quickly... been to the hospital to check it was my waters, I said serious issue if its not as I couldn't get off the loo for 15 minutes lol

Getting contractions every 3 minutes still since 10 this evening but as some are more intense than others and lasting between 40 seconds and a minute she's sent me home. I seem to be OK breathing through them at the moment. So I'm home for now until I have some regularity.

I had it in my head that I was going to be like my sister who was in labour for 48 hours and had to have her membranes ruptured so it's all come as a bit of a surprise.

Asher thanks for posting, this is likely to be the last post from me until LO appears so I'll keep you posted :hugs:

Lady K and Mrs N - Hope things are still moving for you too xxxx


----------



## Asher

Argh jelly thanks for updating! A couple of hours have passed since your update so i'm hoping things are getting more regular for you by now! 
Big hugs and good luck, I can't wait to find out what your yellow bump turns into! I will be checking again at night feed number 2! X


----------



## lilbumpblue

That amazes me Jelly because thats how my contractions were when i had James they never really regulated and some i just breathed through others i needed gas n air for! Take care hun good luck xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

Good luck jellycat, how exciting!!

Well after 6 good hours of tightenings & pain every 7-10 minutes last night everything seems to have died down. Why oh why did I go to bed?? Should havejust stayed up bouncing on the ball all night! Grr.


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck Jelly


----------



## babythinkpink

:dust: to those last few stubborn babies all comfy in there!

It sounds like you guys will all be within hours of each other!

Good luck and nice easy labours all round please!:hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xcited4mybump

hi all:hugs:

just letting you know i've had my baby girl 'summer',she arrived 25th sept at 4.17am weighing 6lb 6oz:kiss::hugs:she was 9 days late and i was due to be induced on the 27th,so i was very happy to go into labour naturally!

the labour went very well and progressed very quickly!the recovery period for me has been very difficult,which is why i haven't posted till now:wacko:suffered severe afterpains,felt as painful as labour gggrrrr,i never experienced it before but the MW said the more babies you have the more chance you have of afterpains:cry:

so here's my quick birth story:
sat down to watch the movie 'jumper' with the kids and OH,30 mins in to the film i started getting period like pains and a heavy achy feeling in my legs-this was at about 9.30pm on 24th sept.so i turned to the family and said it's gonna be happening tonight!the pains continued on for about 1.5hrs and then they just stopped at about 11pm,btw they were painful enough that i had to do my breathing-i had to keep rewinding the film as i was missing bits lol.

so i put the kids to bed as i thought nothing was gonna happen......but by 12am on 25th sept the pains were back and were even more painful,so i went about getting eveything together for the kids to go to their grans and also checking i had all my things together.the pains continued coming every 10mins,they were really painful but i was handling them(just about:winkwink:).at 2.45am we went to bed to get some sleep as i thought this was gonna be a loooong night...............but at 3am i jumped out of bed,i couldn't stand the pain any longer,so i called the delivery suite, told them i was having pains now every 8 mins or so and i also called for an ambulance(OH doesn't drive and personally i feel alot safer in an ambulance than with a family member-if anything should happen on the way to the hospital:blush:)

the ambulance took awhile to come and i was getting very nervous,got in the ambulance and the ambulance man said to tell him everytime i had a contraction.by this time they were coming every 5 mins.............by the time we got to the hospital which was about 20mins away the contractions were coming every 2.5mins,so they wheeled me up to the delivery suite where i was taken to a delivery room, i got into the room and before i got onto the bed and undressed my waters broke and the pain hit:cry::nope: i slumped onto the edge of the bed and the MW managed to get me onto the bed.i looked over to my OH while i was wailing in pain,i felt so sorry for him lol.he was horrified seeing me in pain:dohh:

so the i got some gas & air going and before i knew it i had the urge to push and the MW said go ahead and push,i didn't believe i was fully dilated so i asked her was she sure i could push:dohh::thumbup: before i knew it they were telling me to pant and all i could think was if you push her out now instead of panting you will tear,well i did pant but then i started stamping my feet just to stop the urge lol how i never broke the bed in half i'll never know:blush:

then at 4:17am my beautiful baby girl 'summer' was placed under my top lol,with her head poking out the top of it:cloud9::cloud9: 
so no stitches wooohoooo,and i had only gas & air.came home later that day!for the 1st 10 days i had terrible after pains and terribly swollen feet:cry:but overall everything went very well......although i can't help but think what if i'd waited in the house just alittle longer:dohh::dohh: OH would have been petrified to deliver a :baby: lol. 

so summer is 12 days today and i went out for the 1st time yesterday,just to register her and i felt so weird,i kept expecting pressure down below lol and driving felt so much easier lol!

:kiss::kiss:


----------



## ladykara

I came on to see how mrs n and jellycat are doing.. Good luck girls would be great for the last 3 to give birth within 48 hours... 

I'm in hospital waiting to have waters broken... If waters are clear they may allow me to finish off at the mw lead unit like I want for my water birth. 

My contractions always die down when I go to bed mrs N..it was frustrating...xx


----------



## Asher

No news from Jellycat as yet! Mrs N's stuff's all died down!

Good luck Kara, I hope things go well once they break your waters! Can't wait to hear that she's here! I think I may have been a bit right in my prediction about all these babies waiting for Archie's birthday ha ha!! xx

Good luck everyone! xxx


----------



## Asher

PS Congrats Xcited on the birth of your little lady! Lovely name, and sounds like all went well for you. My afterpains were far worse this time with Sam. x


----------



## emzdreamgirl

xcited4mybump said:


> hi all:hugs:
> 
> just letting you know i've had my baby girl 'summer',she arrived 25th sept at 4.17am

You had your little one exactly 7 minutes before me! My Ellie was born on 25th September at 4.24am. How weird!


----------



## apaton

Hopefully since the last 3 jelly,mrs n and lady kara are quiet they might have had their babies:dust::dust:

congrats to new mummies :wohoo: xx


----------



## ladykara

Hey guys, I'm still sat waiting to go into labor ward to have waters broken. Apparently it's all kicked off and everyone has gone into labor. Until a delivery bed is free I'm
Stuck on prenatal ward...

Desparate to know the update from mrs n and jellycat x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck ladies!!! xx


----------



## Mrs_N

nope, nothing from me
not really even had any more tightenings all day, until about an hour ago when they started coming every 10 minutes again. but this is what happened yesterday so I'm not optimistic.


----------



## babythinkpink

Good luck guys, 

Ladyk, really exited for you, hope you have a lovely birth and look forward to news of your little one xx:hugs:

Back tomorrow to see what is happening, 

Mrs N, sorry things have calmed down for you, back on that ball :hugs:

xcited4mybump, congratulations hun, I remember my second being worst for after pains, they say it gets worse with susequent babies but tbh my second was the worst.


Back to check for updates!!

:baby:tp xx


----------



## ladykara

Mrs n I have been told to get on the ball, someone is trying to get one for me from the ward next door... Stay positive babe... 

I think I have hours before I'm called up.. 3 ladies in from of me but 2 c sections so they are 2 hours and out.. Just one other which is drug induced.. Just hope they don't have a rush of women... It's going to be a long night for me.. No update from jellycat???


----------



## Asher

Kara the waiting must be driving you mad! I hope they get you moving soon!

No updates from Jelly, I am hoping she's too busy with her little one, not still labouring! Fingers crossed all is going okay for her. x


----------



## becs0375

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Good luck ladies!! :dust:


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning,

Hoping you ladies are all ok, and babies have been born! 

Will be back to check!:flower::hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## lilbumpblue

Come on...it's so exciting...im on tenterhooks here!! lol xxx


----------



## Asher

No updates still, hope everyone's ok. xx


----------



## Mrs_N

ladyK hope the night wasn't too long! 
Jellycat I hope you have your baby by now! 

As for me, had tightenings again last night for about 6 hours every 7 minutes, but they never got stronger or closer together and died down again overnight so nothing this morning. 
However I have just had a shower and lost a load of my plug - ick! Never been so thrilled to see mucus in all my life I have to say :rofl:
Got the midwife coming round sometime this morning to do a second sweep so fingers crossed. 

I must be the last one left now!


----------



## Asher

Yippee for a load of mucus Mrs N!! Good luck with your second sweep, not long until you meet your baby now! x


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck Ladies


----------



## apaton

good luck mrs n, sounds good :wohoo:

hope jelly and kara are holding there litle 1s :happydance:

:dust: x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Come on babies! Are we waiting for the last 3 now? Oooh so exciting! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just seen on Jellys FB that she's had her baby boy! Yay for Jellycat!!


----------



## Mrs_N

yay congrats jellycat! :happydance: 

just had my second sweep - cross your fingers!
pretty favourable, and baby now only 2/5ths palpable so I'm hoping it really won't be long now!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Good luck Mrs N!! Hope it won't be long for you now xx


----------



## ladykara

Hey I'm still stuck waiting for a room in the delivery ward to open up 29 hours I have waited now.. They say it's because of all the septemeber babies who r over due.. Huge baby boom has caused a back log.. 
But I am told I am next as long as no one else comes in with medical needs... I'm getting someone to stand by door and stop anyone else going in ...!!! 

Good luck mrs n....disgusting mucus is good!!! 
Jellycat must have had her baby by now...


----------



## babythinkpink

Good luck lady k, fight em off at the door love!! xx:hugs:

Congratulations Jelly, will check out fb!:hugs:xx

Yay for the plug MrsN my labour started same day i lost plug! xx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

aw ladyK so sorry to hear you are still waiting - that must be frustrating! are things progressing for you at all? I guess it gives you longer to get further on your own without needing too much intervention though so that's good :thumbup:


----------



## Asher

Good luck LadyK and Mrs N!

I just had a text from Jellycat, to say that her little boy, James Douglas, was born yesterday 6th October at 7.15pm, weighing 8lb 13.5oz, and says also that they are both very proud! How lovely! Congrats!! xx


----------



## ladykara

Asher said:


> Good luck LadyK and Mrs N!
> 
> I just had a text from Jellycat, to say that her little boy, James Douglas, was born yesterday 6th October at 7.15pm, weighing 8lb 13.5oz, and says also that they are both very proud! How lovely! Congrats!! xx

Omg I'm soooooooo happy to hear the good news.. Congrats jellycat xxxxx


----------



## ladykara

It's so busy here there is talk about closing the doors on the maternity unit it's that busy.. Apparently it costs them money so it's a huge thing to do. So many people having sexy time in dec and January !!! God dam u Horney women.. My excuse was that nothing was the tv... I'm blaming the BBC !!

Mrs n how u holding up honey ? Just us now... Last of the sep stars.. Kind of a emotional thing really : (...


----------



## Mrs_N

I'm alright thanks, just feeling very crampy - the contractions seem to be more uncomfortable than yesterday, but also more sparse! Still loosing plug too - man there's a lot of the stuff :sick:

I had also heard about the september baby boom - hoping it doesn't cause us any problems! I have no excuse - we were trying for a year so it wasn't the cold weather/power cuts/early evenings etc etc lol!


----------



## apaton

yay for jelly cat :wohoo:

ladykara and mrs n, not long now:yipee:xx


----------



## Carley22

Havent been on here since we got home....i cant believe how time consuming babies are.... if im not changing or feeding him im just sat here staring at the little mite!!! 

absolutely love being a mum, its the most amazing thing in the world.

i do hope it hurries up for those of you still waiting.... xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Huge congrats to Jelly! These babies are well worth the wait. Lol
Good luck Kara and MrsN, hope to hear good news soon.


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck Kara and MrsN. Hope things hurry along for both of you


----------



## lilbumpblue

Yay congrats Jellycat!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great name choice ;) ...so we now have a James a Cooper & my little James Cooper!! xx

Savour every second ladies i cannot believe how much James has grown & changed in just 16 days! xxx


----------



## lilbumpblue

:dust: to Mrs N & Ladykara xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

more :dust: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_N

still pregnant, pretty much given up now :(


----------



## ladykara

Finally a bed opened up at 4am and had my daughter Paige carolynn Henderson 11.55am weighing 8.12lbs I'm so sore but no stitches !! Yay

Going home in 10 mins !!! Photos on fb. I have not slept I'm 3 days and feel like I'm on drugs still !!! 

Mrs n... We are all behind you honey don't give up xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Well Done ladyk, at last! plenty of oiling for baby, Rosie is still dry from being over cooked!

Will check out facebook!

huge :hugs: congratulations to you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## babythinkpink

Mrs_N said:


> still pregnant, pretty much given up now :(

poor love :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsgtobe

Sneaked in from the October thread to check on kara :) congratulations hunni!!! I brt he's gorgeous enjoy every second of her :)

Mrs_n I hope u go soon hugs and dust to you x


----------



## Asher

Big congrats to you LadyK! And welcome to the world Paige! Well done mummy. Your hubby's message to you on FB made me cry. xx

We're all behind you now MrsN! x


----------



## lilbumpblue

congrats ladyk!! xx

Mrs N at least you will have the newest of the september stars! :hugs: xx


----------



## Jellycat

Big Congrats Lady K I'll look on FB for pics xx

So sorry you werent updated in a timely fashion... my husband didnt know how to use his phone to send texts from a list I gave him :dohh: I'll update on other thread with details.

Mrs N - How you doing, anything after your second sweep ? :hugs: Im hoping its all good xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning,

Just sending :dust: to Mrs N xxxx


----------



## apaton

lady kara congrats :wohoo:

mrs N :dust::dust: xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Any baby N yet? Hope she is in labour!! x :dust:


----------



## Snoozie

Congrats Kara, congrats Jelly!!!!

Mrs N, this baby must be worth the wait. xxxx


----------



## Jellycat

Mrs N - Thinking of you - Labour Dust today xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Sending hugs and dust to MrsN, come on baby, are you on your way yet?
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Annabel

hello, 

I had my baby boy on his due date, 28th Sept.. He weighed 7lbs 15oz :flower:


----------



## babythinkpink

Annabel said:


> hello,
> 
> I had my baby boy on his due date, 28th Sept.. He weighed 7lbs 15oz :flower:

Congratulations xx:hugs:


----------



## ladykara

congrats annabel xx

has anyone heard from Mrs N ?


----------



## SisterRose

:dust: to anyone still hanging in here


----------



## Fish&Chips

No news from Mrs N? Hope she's ok. x


----------



## ladykara

nothing on her FB page... woooo last of the sep stars birthday 10/10/10 how amazing would that be.. and if she has not had it then she must be staying away from everyone because i know what its like going over due that much... my sister was phoning every hour..


----------



## Asher

Congrats Annabel on your little boy! How well behaved, arriving on his due date! Lovely name too.

Hope MrsN's ok.


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats Annabel!

I think it was Mrs N induction date today, wishing her lots of labour dust xx


----------



## ThatGirl

congrats to all the new mamas :) x


----------



## babythinkpink

:dust: to MrsN, good luck if it is induction today, will keep an eye out for any news, am hanging on in here with you! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Daisybell

Jen Naulls Is mummy to a beautiful baby boy! Benjamin born 10.27pm on 10/10/10 weighing in at an impressive 9lb 14!!!

Congratulations MrsN 
hope she dosnt mind me saying xxx

Huge congratulations to all the new mummys! jelly, ladyk, annabel and everyone else!!

was mrsN the last star? xxx


----------



## apaton

yay congrats mrs N :wohoo:

think she was last 1 
:) xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulations to Lady Kara, Jellycat and Mrs N. Hurrah for the September Stars!!

Mrs N - nobody in your family will ever forget your little boys birthday :hug:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Woohoo! Our babies are here! 

What happens to this thread now then? Will it just fade away?


----------



## lilbumpblue

Congrats MrsN xxx



Louise3512uk said:


> Woohoo! Our babies are here!
> 
> What happens to this thread now then? Will it just fade away?

Awwww that sounds really sad...reminds me of when big brother finishes and they show you the empty house! :( xx


----------



## SisterRose

lilbumpblue said:


> Congrats MrsN xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Louise3512uk said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo! Our babies are here!
> 
> What happens to this thread now then? Will it just fade away?
> 
> Awwww that sounds really sad...reminds me of when big brother finishes and they show you the empty house! :( xxClick to expand...

Aww, that is really sad :(! we can always look back on this for memories :p


----------



## SisterRose

And congrats Mrs N!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## babythinkpink

Many Congratulations MrsN, and we had the last star on the 10/10/10 date we said would be nice!
What a big baby, Rosie is only 7lb5oz now, and she is 2 weeks old today!!

It is sad, the ens of the pregnancy thread but it is the start of the parenting thread, much more exiting, and also i was on a Jan 08 thread for my last baby and we have all had a second baby now or are pregnant, so you guys will be back!!:happydance:

Bye bye to the pregnancy thread I guess you will all be in parenting now! Thanks for all the support and laughs, long may it continue in parenting! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Well congratulations to Mrs N on the birth of Benjamin.. a beautiful name!

So ladies, I think that's us all done with this thread.. sob sob. BUT... see you all over at on the parenting version!! Whoop whoop! xxx


----------



## ladykara

Congrats mrs n... A great date for the last of the sep stars... Bye bye pregnancy thread.. End of a chapter... But start of another... See you guys in sep stars parenting x


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats MrsN. Everyone in the parenting thread now, exciting times


----------



## Snoozie

congratulations to Mrs N on the birth of Benjamin :)


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats Mrs N can't wait to see pics- Bye Bye pregnancy xx


----------



## Boony

Congrats Mrs N!! What a lovely date of birth for him aswell!! Welcome to the world baby benjamin


----------



## Asher

Congrats to MrsN! Well done you, and I love his name! Lots of love!

So we all move over to the parenting thread? I hope this one hangs around and we can all look back at it. We've done well. xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Bye bye pregnancy thread! Only seems like yesterday I first posted on here!


----------



## Mrs_N

Thanks everyone for the dust (which worked!) and the congrats - off to say hello to the parenting thread now that my little boy has brought this one to a close.


----------



## abbSTAR

Harley William Royle born October 9th 8lb 13oz xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

abbSTAR said:


> Harley William Royle born October 9th 8lb 13oz xx

Congrats hunni xx


----------



## Asher

Congrats Abbstar! Come over to the parenting thread and join us in the wee small hours!!


----------



## ladykara

abbSTAR said:


> Harley William Royle born October 9th 8lb 13oz xx

congrats honey... xxx


----------



## berticles21

Just to let u all know on here (although a bit late~) Noah Anthony Shore was born 18th sept at 5.14am weighing 8lb 2:happydance:

He's such a cutie:cloud9:

Thanks for all your support, see u in baby club:thumbup:

Jo and Noah xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations! x


----------



## Daisybell

Congratulations xxx


----------



## ladykara

berticles21 said:


> Just to let u all know on here (although a bit late~) Noah Anthony Shore was born 18th sept at 5.14am weighing 8lb 2:happydance:
> 
> He's such a cutie:cloud9:
> 
> Thanks for all your support, see u in baby club:thumbup:
> 
> Jo and Noah xxx

congrats honey xxx :happydance:


----------

